# La Bienvenida. Deja tu mensaje de presentación.



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 17, 2009)

He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.

Empiezo yo.

Mi nombre es Andres Fernando Cuenca, soy un apasionado por la electrónica, y más por sus aplicaciones en beneficio de todos. Me considero un entusiasta, un emprendedor (así no haya tenido suerte hasta ahora en los emprendimientos). 

De uno de esos emprendimientos surgió la inquietud de crear un espacio donde las personas que nos dedicamos a la electrónica compartiéramos ideas, experiencia y conocimiento. Ese espacio se convirtió en esta comunidad, y si que me he divertido en ella.

Sean entonces bienvenidos a la comunidad, hay muchas cosas por conversar y compartir.


----------



## Don Barredora (Mar 17, 2009)

Mi nombre es Pablo Vila, 22 años, Argentino, me gusta mucho la electronica y mas específicamente la robótica. Estoy estudiando Ingeniería electronica y soy tecnico electromecánico (del secundario).

Creo que tengo una mente bastante creativa que trato de usar para mis cosas y para ayudar a quien lo necesite aquí.

Todavía soy bastante novato en ésto y trato de aprender todos los días por éste foro.

Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 17, 2009)

Mi nombre es José David Castellanos, 17 Años y 4° semestre en bachilleres cursando la carrera de electronica industrial (Automatizacion y demas).

Lo del gusto de la electronica viene de familia, ya que el papa de mi abuelo era sonidista, mi abuelo tambien lo fue, aparte de radiotecnico, y pos sus libros estaban a la mano y constantemente me gusta ver como las bocinas se movian, como bailaban los vumetros, etc.

Debe decirles que mi pasion es el Sonido, todo lo que tenga que ver con amplificar audio, desgraciadamente por mi rancho no hay carreras especializas para se ingeniebrio en audio o algo afin, asi que me fui por lo mas facil, electronica pero con control.

Se un poco de todo, pero si estoy aqui, es para aprender y ayudar en lo que se pueda.

PD: Llevo un rato aqui, pero nunca me presente "formalmente" asi que aprovecho. jajaja.

Saludos.


----------



## Ulises Dioses Navarrete (Mar 17, 2009)

Mi nombre es Ulises Dioses Navarrete tengo 49 años y me gusta la especialidad de electronica traba reparando tv a ciolor y otros equipos mas me gusta construir proyectos de toda clase y quisiera cambiar información con todos  ustedes y quisiera aprender de ustedes que son unos lobos en la electronica saludos gracias


----------



## Dario (Mar 17, 2009)

hola. mi nombre es Cesar Dario Quinteros, tengo 31 años, soy tecnico electronico y desde muy pequeño me apasiono la electronica. tambien me apasiona muchisimo la robotica y los sitemas microcontrolados, con respecto a estas ultimas dos diciplinas recien hace un par de años que pude dedicarme de lleno ya que recien en 2005 pude comprar mi primera pc. hace un mes, he podido crear un sitio web al que pienzo subir mis proyectos para compartir con todo aquel que visite mi web. el primer proyecto a compartir es un pequeño robot evade obstaculos al que puede programarse de distintas maneras agregando porsupuesto, el hardware necesario. es muy facil y economico, especial para aquellos que recien se inician en robotica y pic´s, todos los componentes son de aparatos en desuso a ecepcion del pic claro. luego subire  otros proyectos que tego en mente... me encanta compartir información y ayudar a los que lo necesitan cuando un proyecto se les clava o se les "queman los libros" como decimos por aqui jeje... un afectuoso saludo a todos    
pd: (mi pagina esta en mi firma)


----------



## Luis1342 (Mar 17, 2009)

Bueno pues al igual que los amigos,paso aqui a presentarme,mi nombre es Luis Sánchez tengo 26 años y vivo aqui en México,para ser más preicisos en el distrito federal,me gustan estos rollos de la electrónica,desde la niñez al igual que los colegas me han llamado la atención estos temas 
me uni al foro ya que gracias a estos novedosos e interesantes medios uno ha descubierto un buen de cosas  de la electrónica,sobre todo en el audio que ultimamente me ha llamado mucho la atención y aqui en verdad he descubierto nuevas cosas y a la vez me he llevado grandes y gratas sorpresas de estos temas gracias a sus valiosos aportes,en pocas palabras es padre estar aqui en el foro,que buena onda que se haya creado(Gracias Andres Cuenca   ),lo supe desde el momento de registrarme con el test de evaluación  
gracias por leer
saludos


----------



## jorger (Mar 18, 2009)

Hola.
Mi nombre es Jorge Manzano,tengo 16 años y curso en 4º de ESO.Soy un gran aficionado en esto de la electrónica,mi especialidad,todo lo que tenga que ver con transformadores,osciladores y motores brushless   .Aunque todavía no se mucho,cada día se aprende algo.Este foro en sus días me fué de gran ayuda (y todavia lo es)   .
Desde pequeño siempre me ha gustado todo aparato que se pudiera mover por si solo .

Me acuerdo muchas veces cuando mis amigos se quedan con cara de asombro cuando ven que no soy de esos que se cortan a la hora de llevarse a casa los trastos que voy encontrando por ahi     tengo la habitación que parece un taller de reparaciones   
Somos unos incomprendidos...  

Un saludo!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 18, 2009)

Muy buena iniciativa *Andres*

Pues mucho que contar no tengo.

Mi nombre es Yoangel Lazaro (si, como el de la biblia) 
Tanto me han podido joder con ese "levántate y camina"   

Pues llegué acá a esta comunidad, buscando información sobre las diferentes configuraciones de la instalación de los amplificador con los altavoces!

Y mucho mas fue mi sorpresa cuando me encontré con esto de los Watts Reales o Continuos! Pues vivía en un mundo de pura ilusión donde los Watts era lo que estaba estampado en el chasis del amplificador con fabulosos números de hasta cuatro (4) dígitos. Cuando en la pura Ley de Ohm esos dígitos eran total falsedad y solo quedaban unos asombrosos par de numeritos! 

Y lo peor de todo es que ya tenia conocimientos de electrónica y mas aun Ley de Ohm y me seguían engañando las etiquetas de muchos Watts.

Lo que llego a pensar ahora es que en realidad me costó mucho captar que los Wrms son verdaderos números, que a pesar de ser una cifra insignificante, puede llegar a hacer grandes cosas!

Tengo 18 años de edad, vivo en Valencia - Venezuela 
Tengo aprobado un curso de electrónica de 6 meses (aunque en ese tiempo como que solo iba a clases por cumplir horario)  ops: 

Después si le vi la aplicación de la electrónica en la vida diaria!
Y actualmente curso 3º semestre de Ing. Eléctrica  

Saludos   

PD: estoy soltero y sin compromiso, esto lo digo por si acaso hay una mina por allí leyéndome


----------



## Cacho (Mar 18, 2009)

Bueenas...

Este es mi mensaje 792, pero el tercero o cuarto desde que sólo tengo mi apodo como nick (perdí la santidad, y me encanta), así que es como empezar de nuevo.
Desde hace ya más de media vida que me dicen Cacho, y soy Esteban para algunos pocos parientes (particularmente mujeres, y de las mayorcitas) y para que me llamen en el consultorio del dentista.

Casi 31 años ya llevo encima, argentino y orgulloso de serlo, y vivo en Bahía Blanca, aunque no nací en esta ciudad y estoy orgulloso de no ser bahiense (y de que lo noten los de acá).
Allá por mis 18 años ingresé a Ingeniería Electrónica, hice 3 años... Me hartó la universidad en la que estaba, pero la segunda oportunidad la tuvo con Ingeniería Mecánica: llegué a 3ro también... Y entré a la carrera de Locutor Nacional. 
Finalmente me recibí de Locutor, título del ISER, matrícula nacional del COMFER y a trabajar en radio (de "la común" y una sobre internet), televisión y una clínica siquiátrica donde dirijo un Taller de Radio con pacientes externados. Es curioso: voy, hago mi trabajo y salgo. No me quisieron dejar adentro todavía... No se habrán dado cuenta...

Así y todo, siempre me siguieron gustando los transistores. Es por eso que ante cualquier cosa que se rompía... "Aquel de allá... sí, ese. Dáselo y que lo arregle". Si entendía el circuito, arreglado y listo. Si no, a leer que los libros no muerden, y arreglado el aparato.

Tengo la enorme suerte de trabajar en tres cosas que me gustan: Soy comunicador, docente y como "hobby" arreglo y armo aparatos electrónicos, principalmente de audio. Y me pagan por las tres cosas.
A estas alturas la electrónica ya es como un trabajo más, casi excediendo la escala de hobby (por eso las comillas). Me deja casi tanta plata como mi "faceta oculta" atrás del micrófono.

Encontré el foro buscando el inconseguible NE5532 SMD para reformar una consola que tengo. Finalmente no se conseguía en Argentina. 
Un tiempo después, acá estoy... Sin el NE5532 SMD, pero con casi 800 mensajes posteados. 
Creo que no hace falta decir que me encantó el foro.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## rash (Mar 18, 2009)

Bueno señores encantado de conocerles, me llamo Miguel Angel y mi pasión por la electrónica viene más o menos desde los 13 años y cuento ya con 34 años… 

...todo comenzó hace 21 años cuando un vecino por casualidad me enseñó un montaje en una caja de galletas con unas bombillas pequeñas que sobresalían y un interruptor de instalaciones eléctricas que cuando se accionaba sonaba dentro de la caja un motor y las luces comenzaban a encenderse imitando las luces del famoso coche fantástico (o algo así) y me quede alucinado… 

...desde entonces me dedique a coleccionar todo tipo de componentes sin tener ni idea de lo que eran y a comprar revistas de electrónica las cuales las leía una y otra vez…. Estudie en mi pueblo formación profesional de electricidad (no había forma de estudiar electrónica) pero yo seguía con la electrónica por mi cuenta, estuve durante años reparando todo tipo de aparatos electrónicos y me pagué la carrera de Ingeniería Industrial…. 
...Ahora me encuentro preparándome oposiciones para profesor de secundaria en tecnología e intentar transmitirles a mis futuros alumnos los conceptos electrónicos con la pasión con la que yo he vivido todos estos años….

A veces me pregunto si aquella tarde no hubiera visto aquella caja de galletas mi vida sería otra distinta… pero bueno eso sería otra historia….jejejeje

No me enrollo más, sólo felicitar al Sr Andrés Cuenca por su iniciativa en la creación de este foro y a todos los colaboradores y compañeros que diariamente le dan vida… (hay buena gente por aquí)…
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Dano (Mar 18, 2009)

Como me gustó la iniciativa pues la voy a seguir.

Mi nombre es Gustavo , amante de la electrónica, soy una persona que cumple sus metas en proyectos, aunque eso me cueste unos días sin dormir.
En este momento soy estudiante de Ingeniería Eléctrica con ganas de tener el titulo entre manos, avocado completamente a la carrera.
¿Como llegué acá? Ufff..... ni me acuerdo fue hace bastante (dentro de unos meses 3 años ^^) , lo único que me acuerdo es que entré al foro y aquí me quedé a vivir, recuerdo que éramos unos pocos usuarios, pero se notaba la puja que generaba el foro, día a día fue creciendo ese pequeño numero hasta el día de hoy que debe andar alrededor de los 400 usuarios online.

De donde proviene el gusto por la electrónica, pues creo que de todos lados, mi viejo es corredor de autos, así que siempre tuve un incentivo desde el lado de la mecánica, motores, etc con los años me di cuenta que me gustaba mas la electricidad automotriz que la mecánica en sí, y por ese camino seguí, me dedicaba a hacer instalaciones eléctricas en autos y demás hasta que con el tiempo vi que mi especificación era la electrónica, y por ese camino estoy recorriendo actualmente.
Creo que ese podría ser un resumen de mi vida visto desde el punto de vista del foro.


Saludos a todos y espero que esto siga creciendo.

PD: Ahora que estoy viendo quedan pocos users activos que tengan mucha antigüedad en el foro, hay constantemente un rejuvenecimiento


----------



## Manonline (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola a todos. Aunque sea moneda corriente ya verlos por el foro, es un placer conocerlos hoy un poco mas. Y ahora me toca a mi:

Mi nombre es Mariano Renzi, tengo 18 años y vivo en Vicente Lopez, Buenos Aires, Argentina. Soy estudiante de electronica y estoy en el ultimo año (colegio tecnico), pero no toda la secundaria estudie electronica. Siempre estuve metido en las cosas tecnicas como todos mis hermanos y mi viejo, pero mi pasion por la electronica se remonta a hace ya unos 3-4 años. 

Estaba armando una plataforma de Pump It Up y despues de fallar el intento de usar un teclado desarmado como interface, investigando di con que podia hacer mi propio "joystick" por el puerto de juegos de la placa de sonido. Cuestion que necesitaba resistencias y algun que otro pote no me acuerdo para que y fui a la casa de electronica... Entro y le pido resistencias y potes, el me pregunta de que valor y no supe contestarle... Ahi el me hizo la pregunta... "Vos no fuiste a un colegio industrial, no?"... hijo de p***... a las noches me acostaba en mi cama boca arriba, me tapaba con las sabanas hasta la mitad de la cara y en mi cabeza sonaba... 

"vos no fuiste a un colegio industrial, no?.. vos no fuiste... industrial... colegio fuiste... no... no fuiste no.. colegio industrial no... colegio..." aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Al otro dia le plantee a mi vieja la idea de cambiarme del colegio al cual habia esperado 7 años para entrar (Nacional de San Isidro)...

Ahora estoy feliz con la electronica, que junto con la musica son un excelente canalizador de todo tipo de sentimiento venenoso.

Este foro es mi segunda casa y es la primer pagina que abro apenas me siento en la pc. La considero la mejor de las comunidades electronicas de hablahispana.

Actualmente estoy desarrollando una comunidad de tecnologia donde tengo pensado, con un grupo de personas, publicar entradas, noticias o articulos sobre electronica, sistemas e informática. Tambien contara con un foro y secciones de proyectos y de miscelanea. Todavia no tengo ni host ni nombre para el sitio... Si alguien tiene alguna idea, bienvenida sea!

Bueno, creo que fue todo...

Saludos a todos los queridos colegas de este magnifico foro!
mano.


----------



## eddy70 (Mar 20, 2009)

hola a todos mi nombre es eduardo cervantes martinez, radico en monterrey, nuevo leon mexico. estudio istrumentacion y electronica industrial 5 semestre y este foro me ha ayudado mucho tanto en mis dudas como ayudar y aportar a ese foro  tengo 36 años bueno nunca es tarde para aprender y estudiar.saludos


----------



## EDWIN45 (Mar 20, 2009)

compañeros buenas tardes a todos . espero nos ayudemos mutuamente en cualquier fallo.trabajamos con varios compañeros. y analizamos problemas .


----------



## MARCOS CEDEÑO (Mar 20, 2009)

hola a todos.mi nombre es marcos cedeño de caracas , me gusto la electronica desde chamo desarmaba cualquier juguete que me regalaban,mis saludos sobre todo al sr. Cuenca. que conozco muchos d sus paisanos aqui en caracas, muy buenas personas,ave maria hermano, pero ninguno sabe electronica, le gusta la polar,pero tienen cultura.espero aprender mucho de ud,mis respetos.¡¡¡


----------



## nightwolf62 (Mar 23, 2009)

hola a todos soy david cretton de san jose entre rios tengo 25 años .bueno lo mio de la electronica empezo en la secundaria me recibi en una escuela tecnica en segundo año nos enseñaron y desde entonces he armado proyectos , varias frustraciones pero ustedes me entienden a veces horas de hacer la placa soldar los componentes y a la hora de probarlo ni para atras pero uno sigue y prueba otros planos hasta q andan y es una satisfacción todo esto me alegra integrar este foro bueno mas adelante compartiremos experiencias y planos  nos vemos


----------



## yoelmauri (Mar 23, 2009)

Hola, Me llamo Mauricio, soy de Junin, Bs As. y desde chico que me gusta la electronica, ahora estoy por comenzar unos emprendimientos.. ah y estudio Ing Industrial. Saludos


----------



## arm9 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hola que tal a todos mi nombre es Armando Hernandez, tengo 20 años soy de mexico del estado de Tlaxcala y estoy estudiando ing. mecatronica espero mucho de este foro ya que me facina la electronica y espero encontrar respuestas a mis dudas aqui


----------



## banistelrroy (Mar 24, 2009)

Hola a todos mi nombre es maykol mundaca vasquez y soy de lima peru soy estudiante en electricidad y electronica pero me gusta en un porcentaje mayo laa elctronica y me facina los proyectos ya que siempre que enceuntro uno lo realizo bueno espero me ayuden cuando les soliciten saludos a todos y aprovechen lso conocimientos de quien le pueda ayudar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2009)

Ya va siendo medio tarde para presentarse, pero bue...

Yo soy Eduardo Zavalla, y soy de la provincia de San Juan, Argentina. Estoy jugando con la electrónica desde que tengo 14 años...y ahora tengo 45, así que llevo un tiempo largo con esto. Tanto me gustó la electrónica, que estudié y me recibí de Ingeniero Electrónico, pero la vida me llevó un largo trecho por los caminos del software, así que dejé la querida electrónica de lado.....hasta que me reencontré con ella en el 2004 y desde entonces casi no la he dejado ni un día.

Caí en este foro de pura casualidad, un día en que San Google me trajo por aquí en una búsqueda fallida, y con un poco de curiosidad, me puse a leer algunos hilos que parecían interesantes. Como quería ver algunos esquemas y fotos, pues me tuve que registrar, cosa que normalmente no hago, pero esta vez me encontré con un grupo de gente muy buena que cruzaba sus conocimientos sin pedir nada a cambio (cosa rara hoy en día), así que me quedé por acá...y aquí estoy.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Xorva (Mar 24, 2009)

Buenas, yo tambien me presento, he entrado hace bien poco por aqui y me estreno hoy con el post, por cierto, los tutoriales destacados me han encantado.
Bueno, que me desvio del tema, me llamo Pepe Chorva (si, lo de Chorva es una putad... un apellido). Estudio ingenieria tecnica en informática de sistemas y mis compañeros me consideran un bicho raro porque me gusta la electronica.Me hubiera gustado estudiar ing. electronica, pero no llega la guita para irme hasta Valencia (España) a estudiar, asi que me quede con Sistemas en Castellon (España).
A lo mejor, si no lo estropean mucho con lo de Bolonia, igual intento reparar mi error.

Saludos a tod@s!


----------



## electrodan (Mar 24, 2009)

Eres de España no? Me dí cuenta desde que empecé a leer tu post.  Bienvenido.


----------



## Xorva (Mar 25, 2009)

jeje, si, soy de España, luego de postearlo, me di cuenta que con una vez que lo pusiera habia bastante, pero ya me dio pereza modificar el post


----------



## adal (Mar 25, 2009)

Hola, mi nombre es adalberto son TSU en informática y debido a la relación que tiene esta área (Informatica) con la Electrónica me ha incentivado a indagar este ámbito, ya que es de mucha importancia, determinar las fallas que se presentan en el Hardware interno de una PC. 

Lo mas interesantes es que por primeras vez me registro en un foro y espero obtener bueno resueltados en cuanto a las soluciones que se plantean....

Saludos a todos los miembros y moderadores....!


----------



## guido_utn (Mar 25, 2009)

Hola me llamo y guido y soy estudiante de ingenieria electrónica,sinceramente la electrónica es una pasión q se lleva en la sangre,me gustaria compartir experiencias e intercambair opiniones e información.

saludos a todos y exitos!


----------



## santiago (Mar 25, 2009)

bueno, soy santiago, ex santixman, hace rato que estoy viviendo aca, soy de argentina, tengo 16 años
la electronica es lo mejor que me ha pasado en la vida hasta ahora, ademas  del rugby jaja

saludos


----------



## shadow_x (Mar 28, 2009)

valla ya llevo buen rato en esta web visitando los post y alimentantome del conociemiento de otros y en todo ese tiempo nunca me fije que existia este post; mas vale tarde que nunca.

me llamo mariel y soy estudiante de mecatronica en una de las principales instituciones de mi pais. me facina la electronica, y siempre me ha interesado mesclar la electronica con los aparatos para crear las cosas mas locas. ahora estoy cursando el 6º semestre y me quedan 4 semestres para graduarme, a lo largo de mis estudios me he encontrado con problemas muy curiosos pero la respuesta a estos siempre a sido facinante como cuando estudie los amplificador operacionales o los circuitos TTL por mi cuenta.

bueno espero poder seguir nutriendome de los conocimientos de todos y creanme que si puedo ayudar a alguien lo ayudare sin dudarlo.


----------



## Vladimir RC (Mar 28, 2009)

hola un gusto, me llamo vladimir, Soy tecnico en control electrico y aficionado, estudio la ingenieria en comunicaciones y electronica en el Instituto Politecnico Nacional en Mexico El 5to semestre, me gusta todo lo repectivo a la electricidad y el control asi que parece que encontre la salsa d emi picante , recientemente me registre al foro, espero colaborar y nutrirme de lom que todos aportan en este foro, Saludos


----------



## peckamp (Mar 29, 2009)

Saludos y Gracias , mi nombre es abraham marcelo , y me dedico a la reparacion de audio ,video, tv y pc , me ofrezco para lo que neseciten y desde ya cuento con ustedes, y con su experiencia.-
que tengan Buen Dia


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 29, 2009)

Hola muchachos, mi nombre es Oscar Monsalvo, tengo 23 años y actualmente preparo tesis para graduarme de ingeniero electronico.

Mi mayor gusto es la electronica referente al audio, acustica, sonido profesional.  Pues la verdad no tengo mucho que decir me encuentro feliz de pertenecer a este foro que me ha brindado mucho.

Saludos desde mi maravilloso pais, Colombia....


----------



## Mclalo (Mar 30, 2009)

Hola : Mi nombre es Eduardo Martinez, soy empleado  en una empresa que fabrica envases para cosmeticos!
me intersa mucho todo acerca de la electronica industrial y la automatizacion, ya que siempre me desempeñado en misanteriores empleos y en el actual en esta area...

estoy buscando  siempre diferente información en estas areas para renovar y estar siempre a la vanguardia.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 7, 2009)

veran a mi me llaman, los que me conocen por Helminto Gris, y los que no me conocen es por que no confian en mi, soy de mexico d.f. soy tecnico en electronica, me apaciona el audio pero por el momento me dedico  la reparacion de telefonos celulares, odio reparar televisores.
espero ser de ayuda en la pagina


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 8, 2009)

Hola a todos y todas del foro de electronica, me presento : me llamo christian , tengo 23 años y soy de las islas canarias , concretamente de Tenerife , soy principiante en tecnico electronico y digital , acabo de terminar el curso de FP 1º y estoy para empezar el 2º. 
Desde los 8 o 9 años me a encantado la electronica y desde ahi he realizado una pequeña zona de trabajo en mi casa que la llamo el pequeño laboratorio  , lo que mas me gusta es diseñar y armar circuitos electronicos, tambien he reparado aparatos pero no lo suficiente para tener un nivel master pro D, pero se realizar muchas cosas y are lo posible para ayudarles en lo que sea , un gran saludo amigos y cuidensen


----------



## gca (Abr 8, 2009)

Hola soy cristian ,tengo 19 años, soy tecnico aeronautico y toy haciendo el primer año de ingenieria electronica y siempre me gusto todo lo relacionado con la tecnologia (mecanica, electronica esta mas obviamente y demas)y desde los 12 años jugaba con motores ,lamparas y cosas simples(armaba cosas siempre integrando la mecanica y electronica), desde ese entonces empece a acumular todas las cosas electronicas que encontraba. Un 50% de lo que se hasta ahora lo se gracias a este magnifico foro e integrantes que aportan enormes cantidades de información y ganas de seguier en este gran mundo. 

Saludos a todos


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 9, 2009)

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Hola soy cristian ,tengo 19 años, soy tecnico aeronautico y toy haciendo el primer año de ingenieria electronica y siempre me gusto todo lo relacionado con la tecnologia (mecanica, electronica esta mas obviamente y demas)y desde los 12 años jugaba con motores ,lamparas y cosas simples(armaba cosas siempre integrando la mecanica y electronica), desde ese entonces empece a acumular todas las cosas electronicas que encontraba. Un 50% de lo que se hasta ahora lo se gracias a este magnifico foro e integrantes que aportan enormes cantidades de información y ganas de seguier en este gran mundo.
> 
> Saludos a todos



Hola KiuKiv, encantado de conocerte y por ser tocallo D , me impreciono que haya  personas como yo que de pequeño acumulaba todo lo que encontrara de eletronica para desarmarlo y investigar con el jejej. pues naa un saludo a todos¡¡


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 9, 2009)

hola, mi nombre es reimy villamizar curso el 5to semestre en electronica TSU, soy de venezuela y me suscribi al foro por que me llamo mucho la atensión la forma en que se ayudan aqui a resolver los problemas. Me gusta la electronica y la hidropneumatica ya que trabajo en eso. me gustaria compartir unos circuitos y algunos experimentos que he realizado con la electronica y la hidropneumatica con el foro. bueno estamos en contacto cualquier cosa...salidos


----------



## scofield (Abr 9, 2009)

Hola ,yo me llamo asier ,soy de euskadi y me apasionan practicamente todas las ciencias ,pero estoy estudiando electronica por aquello de que tiene mas salida laboral que otras carrreras supuestamente.Cada año que he ido cursando he ido enganchandome mas a la electronica ,en definitiva me parece una ciencia muy brutal,amena y ademas siempre hay cosas que aprender de utilidad.Un saludo.


----------



## Carlos José Rodriguez (Abr 12, 2009)

Saludos Sres. Mi nombre es Carlos J. Rodriguez, Venezolano, 53 años, Tecnico Mecánico Mención Fabricación, con conocimientos muy básicos de Electrónica pero con deseos de aprender (para lo cual considero, nunca es tarde) Soy un entusiasta del "Hagalo Ud. mismo".  Gracias


----------



## jhon jader (Abr 12, 2009)

hola a todos mi nombre es jhon jader angulo polanco soy del valle colombia estudio electromedicina 
en la universidad santiago de cali y espero ayudarlos en sus inquietudes al igual que ustedes a mi
un saludo a todos


----------



## bakano100 (Abr 12, 2009)

buenas noches muchahos estoy en colombia ,duitama soy estudiante de electronica etoy empezando en este cuento, mi nombre edgar rincon de antemano agradezco cualquier ayuda que en su momento se necesite salud2


----------



## algp (Abr 13, 2009)

Hola.

Mi nombre es Aldo, soy de Lima, Peru, estudié ingenieria electronica, me gusta mucho el audio y aplicaciones industriales.
Estando en el colegio comenze a leer libros de electronica, para cuando llegue a la Universidad ya me divertia escuchando las burradas que soltaban a veces algunos profesores.

Hace unos 4 años estoy viviendo en España.

Tengo 43 años y ya varios años trabajando en servicio tecnico de maquinas. A pesar mio electronica veo cada vez menos. Las fallas mas suelen ser mecanicas, y las tarjetas salvo raras excepciones no se reparan, se cambian.

Ahora ultimo estoy pensando en recuperar un poco de mi excaso tiempo libre para volver a ver cosas de electronica que siempre me gusto mucho. Veremos si lo logro.

Suerte.


----------



## francisco aguilera marco (Abr 14, 2009)

hola a todos mi nombre es paco y soy de valencia  españa tengo 53 años y soy aficionado a la electronica desde niño pero nunca me pude dedicar a ella.lo mio son las valvulas ,me encantan,alfin y al cabo es con lo que aprendi lo poco que se.este foro es lo mejor que encontre aprendo con vosotros y espero que me podais ayudar por que pienso haceros muchas preguntas.y tambien estoy aqui para lo que pueda aportar .un saludo a todos


----------



## Forrest69 (Abr 21, 2009)

Hola, me llamo Fernando, soy técnico en la empresa Indra, vivo en España (Madrid). Tengo 27 años y daros la enhorabuena por gran foro que habeis creado y manteneis. Espero solucionar todas mis dudas. Mi primer proyecto va a ser una fuente de alimentación. Mis proyectos son por hobby. 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Romyggar (Abr 21, 2009)

Todo comenzó con un robot que al chocar con una pared giraba y andaba en la dirección contraria... duró casi una semana porque al no comprender como diablos hacía eso, no tuve mas remedio que "destaparlo" para ver que tenía "adentro"... eso fue hace 14 años y ahora a los  21 me encuentro cursando el último escalón para llagar al primer piso de este edificio en construcción que se llama electrónica.

Mi nombre es Alex Enrique Velásquez Rivas, soy oriundo de Quibdó - Chocó - Colombia,  una región muy apartada del centro del país, en donde la electrónica llega "hecha" (TV`s DVD`s etc...) y no hay forma de aprenderla. Desde los 7 años quede traumatizado por los juguetes electrónicos, y lo que más me marcó fue la primera vez que vi un carro con radio-control... no pude entender como funcionaba ese juguetico.. claro hace 14 años, no existía "forosdeelectrónica" sino las cosas hubieran sido más fáciles.... en fin.. ni sabía que era una resistencia... pero gracias a esa "duda" fui desmantelando cuanta cosa electrica/electrónica eoncontrase... me llegaron a apodar "destroyer" por destapar y desatornillar todo.

hoy estoy cursando 10mo semestre de ingeniería eletctrónica en la cuidad de bogotá... dejé a toda mi familia y amigos allá en mi tierra natal (durante clases claro) por la pasión de esta carrera.... y no me arrepiento... lastimosamente hace solo 1 año que tengo pc, así que no hé podido fabricar 1 solo proyecto ( a excepción de los que em dejaban en la U) debido a la falta de tiempo y espacio...

pero al encontrar este foro, y darme cuenta de que aquí puedo expresarme sin ser objetado o catalogado como "loco" o "nerd"  (a quien no le han dicho esto por tener "dulcesitos" y "chicklets adams " y lentejas regados en la habitación(resistencias y condensadores))... me siento mucho mas entusiasmado con la idea dedicarme puramente a la electrónica...(lástima que la vida no nos alcanzaría para aprender todo lo que quisiéramos, pero bueno...)

*Andrés Cuenca,* estas son las ideas que transcienden...creo que para la mayoría de nosotros, entrar a leer algún post a diario en este foro, es como ver las noticias... gracias "compa" por  esta iniciativa... a muchos "como he visto en los post anteriores" los has inspirado y/o motivado" a crear más espacios como este para aumentar el conocimiento colectivo... y me incluyo en ese grupo... 

Finalmente y para no alargarme más, espero empezar a participar mucho más, eso sí aportando ideas y solucionando dudas.... y preguntando claro...

Sin más "cháchara"(bla bla bla) me despido(me dió muchos sueño, son las 3:08am en este momento!).


----------



## rourke (Abr 21, 2009)

hola a todos mis panas foreros de esta maravillosa pagina. 

bien, me llamo oscar pero aca aparezco como rourke. soy de cumana donde nacio el gran mariscal de ayacucho antonio jose de sucre donde la ultima cumbre de las americas se realizo; es decir soy venezolano.

 me gusta las matematicas en primer lugar y en en segundo lugar la electronica como consecuencia de la enfermiza pasion que sentia y siento aun por la matematicas, claro, no estoy diciendo que me haya graduado en matematicas, pero si en electronica ya que un sin fin de cosas se puede hacer con ella, como por ejemplo ayudar a los que tienen impedimentos fisicos porque pienso que el talento ha de usarse con sabiduria para satisfacer las necesidades prioritarias del ser humano y no para la guerra.

en fin soy tecnico superior en electronica (TSU), tengo 36 años y actualmente ejerzo la profesion de docente en un laboratorio de una escuela donde los jovenes se titulan como tecnicos medio en electronica.
es un gusto placentero impartir clases ya que colaboras con poquito en transmitir lo hermoso que es la electronica.

sigamos construyendo ciencia y haciendo foros como este porque aqui aparecen cosas que no explican muchas veces los libros, por ello gracias a todos ustedes. chao mis panas. (panas=amigos)


----------



## bebeto (Abr 21, 2009)

Hola soy damian tengo 17 años.... estudio en la EET Nº Escuela de Educacion Tecnica 1  de balcarce ( BS AS ) Argentina, en la modalidad ELECTROMECANICA... en la que dedicamos un modulo de 4 hs semanales a la electronica, de mas esta decis quede electronica se lo basico... es decir:  solo se una puntita.. me queda aprender los otros millones de metros de esta materia ....
   Me estoy preparando para dar el ingreso en la Universidad de Ingenierias de la ciudad de Mar del Plata,  esta de mas aclarar q el ingreso es para Ingenieria electronica... muchas veces he dudado sobre que estudiar... si ingeniero electronico... o ingeniero electromecanico... y cada vez me decido mas por la ingenieria en electronica.. ya que es unas de mis pasiones... soy muy curioso me gusta siempre inventar algo por mas simple que sea... trato de superarme,  mi primer proyecto fue: un control de graves y agudos de 2 canales.... al cual como segundo proyecto le añadi el vumeter de 5 leds... y hoy en dia tengo pensado montar un EQ de 10 bandas  y 2 canales con su respectivo op amp vumeter proteccion contra cortos  que general mente se producen por maltrato de los cables de señal ( RCA )...

sin mas que contarles... me queda felicitarlos por esta gran comunidad que montaron... con personas  llenas de conocimiento... sin  1 gota de egoismo, dispuestos a compartir sus proyectos explicarlos paso a paso.. y dar soluciones a los inconvenientes que puede llegar a tener una persona como yo ...

 desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## babylola_0911 (Abr 21, 2009)

Buenas tardes !
Un placer conocerlos mi nombre es Cristal soy de Ciudad Juarez Chih Mexico.
Soy estudiante de Ing. Mecatronica en la UACJ, la verdad hasta que entre a la universidad me di cuenta de que existia la electronica, mmm debido a que siempre vi programacion en la prepa y en la secundaria lleve secretariado... si entrar en este mundo ha sido un poco dificil para mi, pero fascinante ya que encuentro muy practicoo tooodoooo y ese en una de las pocas ciencias en las que practicas y entiendes, asi casi sin nada de teoria (buenooo muy poquita teoria, o no?), total estoy aqui porque me gustaria conocer mas de electronica digital y pues de paso robarles poquito de su conocimiento...
gracias por su pagina y por los que colaboran sin recibir nada a cambio... creanme muchos se los agradecemos... bueno es todo
gusto de nuevo de estar aqui...
hasta pronto.


----------



## goguma (Abr 22, 2009)

Hola a todos. soy Gisselle Lezcano, actualmente tengo 20 a;os, soy de la ciudad de encarnacion -Paraguay......estoy estudiando Lic. en electronica el la UNI (universidad nacional de itapua). soy una novata en todo esto.. y quisiera aprender cada dia algo nuevo...y creo que este foro sera una gran ayuda... saludos a todos..........


----------



## sagrario (Abr 22, 2009)

hola a todos  mi nombre es sagrario, soy de Mexico, mi deporte fovorito es tenis y natacion, me gusta conocer gente nueva comentas las dudas que surgen de esta diciplina, yo creo que entre todos nos podemos enriqueser con las experiencias de los demas.


----------



## julio cb (Abr 22, 2009)

Amigos , es  la primera vez  que  estoy en  este  foro  , soy  amante  de la  electrònica. Bueno cada  dìa  que  pasa  uno  aprende  algo nuevo  y uno  se queda  con  la  intriga; espero compartir  esas  dudas  con  uds y darnos  la  mano de  manera reciproca ,  un  abrazo  ah  todos


----------



## jorgelaratawasa (Abr 24, 2009)

Pues aunque sea tarde yo me anoto,
 mi nombre  es Sergio tengo 17 años y estoy cursando el cuarto semestre en la especialidad de Electrónica.
Cuando termine en esta escuela voy a estudiar la ingenieria  por que quisiera no sole reparar si no tambien crear cosas nuevas ademas que es lo que mas me gusta "crear cosas" cuando no sabia nada de electrónica nunca termine un proyecto pero ahora es muy diferente.
Bueno eso es todo muhos saludos a todos y nos estaremos comunicando muy seguido.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

No soy muy bueno en esto de presentarme (tampoco creo que sea necesario, puesto que muchos ya me conocen y si no ya me conocerán), pero puesto que me lo pidieron, lo voy a tratar de hacer:
Me llamo Daniel. Vivo en Montevideo, Uruguay.
Como la gran mayoría de los que estamos aquí, me gusta la electrónica. Pero, a diferencia de algunos, solo soy un aficionado.
Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 26, 2009)

Buenas,

Soy Walter Martín , tengo 33 años  lugar de residencia eterna Córdoba – Argentina. 
Lugar en Internet  Foros de electrónica. No tengo fotolog ni lo voy a tener.

Me dedico hace ya algunos años al Service de Electrónica e Informática ahora  incursionando en el mantenimiento industrial. 
Termine 3 año de Ing  Electronica en la UTN, soy bastante autodidacta,  aprendiz de todo maestro de nada. 

Me gusta bastante el automovilismo, hace 15 años que no falto a ningún rally en las sierras de Córdoba, acompañado de  amigos, un buen asado y el infaltable Fernet con coca. 

Me tomo la vida con humor, me gustan las rubias, no me caen bien los perseguidos ni los autoritarios, no quiero a mi suegra. 

Estoy para ayudar en lo que necesiten,

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## mezcalito (Abr 26, 2009)

Hola a todos. Un día me di cuenta de que lo que más me interesaba era esto, investigar, tener con quienes compartir y de quienes aprender sobre electrónica, así que dejé de navegar anónimamente y acá estoy, tanto para ayudar como para pedir ayuda a los gritos. Lo que conocí del foro me pareció muy bueno. Reconozco que hasta ahora solo tomé prestado, pero bueno: ahí vamos. Eso sí: dí con las presentaciones de un modo bastante casual, entonces pregunto (si es que el ojo avisor de algún moderador se hiciera presente por estas orillas) ¿No sería una buena idea abrir una sección fija con las presentaciones? (¡Un fenómeno el pibe!¡Recién llega y ya empieza a cuestionar! ¡Ja,ja,ja!)


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 26, 2009)

Tambien se me ha pasado presentarme.. asi que alli les va... 

Mi nombre es Javier Ortega y vivo en Mexico DF, soy ingeniero en electronica y me gusta mucho el diseño electronico, sobretodo si incluye microcontroladores y computadoras

Aunque en realidad me gusta investigar de todo, desde ciencias naturales hasta historia, pero casi siempre ando filosofando y haciendome preguntas que generalmente no puedo contestar...


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2009)

mezcalito dijo:
			
		

> ¿No sería una buena idea abrir una sección fija con las presentaciones? (¡Un fenómeno el pibe!¡Recién llega y ya empieza a cuestionar! ¡Ja,ja,ja!)


No creo conveniente abrir una sección solo para las presentaciones (sin mencionar que las secciones llevan sin cambiar mucho tiempo).
Te imaginas teniendo que abrir cada tema para ver una presentación? Acá es mas práctico y simple.


----------



## josechispas (Abr 27, 2009)

Buenas tardes 
Mi nombre es Jose Cerra y en mis tiempos libres hago practicas de electronica y me gusta esta idea de compartir experiencias , y en lo que pueda serles de utilidad con mucho gusto lo hare
Jose


----------



## mana1612 (Abr 29, 2009)

Hola Colegas
Mi nombre es Ulises Padroni, tengo 30 años, soy de Mendoza, Argentina la tierra del vino aunque debo admitir que mas me gusta la cerveza.
Soy un apasionado de la electrónica me dedico a esto desde que era chico y descuartizaba todo tipo de aparato que se me cruzara. Algunas veces reparo TVs, equipos audio, stereos, DVD como trabajo extra, pero mas me dedico a la electrónica como un hobby, aunque a veces se me va la mano y mi señora se enoja por que me la paso en el taller mas tiempo que con la familia.
Quiero compartir experiencias con ustedes, aprender mucho y a la vez ser de mucha ayuda.


----------



## ingElec (May 1, 2009)

Hola que tal!

Mi nombre es Mario Alberto y estoy estudiando Ingeniería Eléctrica y Electrónica en UNAM

Dese pequeño me ah encantodo todo lo que a electrónica se refiera y ahora estoy aquí


Saludos desde México


----------



## richar (May 1, 2009)

bueno mi nombre es richar cai en este foro por casualidad, la electronica me apasiona claro esta es mas un hobby que una ocupacion ya que mi area no tiene nada de electronica, este foro me sirvio de mucho aprendi muchas cosas y lo mas agradable es, que dan aportes sin pedir nada a cambio eso es muy especial ya que hoy en dia nadie hace eso.
 saludos a todos !


----------



## jann (May 2, 2009)

Hola mi nombre es Jorge Navarrete y estoy aqui por que ultimamente estoy muy interesado por la electronica, soy un novato de primera pero lo que me trajo aqui es el poder aprender de todos, y conocer mas sobre la materia y pues espero y me puedan ayudar en unos casos que tengo.


----------



## Lluisot (May 2, 2009)

Hola , soy Luis , y he llegado aqui por necesidad .Como buen electrico , renegué en un principio  de la electronica .Debo reconocer,  no obstante,  que se ha impuesto de tal manera que queramos o no , hay que aceptarla y no me queda más remedio que sumergirme en ella .Ardúo trabajo para un novato en estas lides !

Saludos a la comunidad .

Lluisot


----------



## DMag00 (May 4, 2009)

Magdaleno Ramírez Gress.

yo comence con la electronica cuando tenia 19, porque no pude entrar a estudiar ing en sistemas computacionales, no por malo, sino por saturación, ahora tengo 25 años y despues de estudiar como TSU en electronica y automatización(proque no me quedo de otra), ahora estudio ingenieria en mecatronica; estas carreras no me gustan del todo pero me consideran de los mejores y eso me alienta a seguir; yo no tengo tanta pasión por la electrónica como muchos por haberla estudiado sin que me gustara pero me gusta armar proyectos, y más que armarlos; diseñarlos. estudiare ing en sistemas cuando termine la de mecatronica.

Me entere de este foro por que necesite ayuda en una duda  con un servomotor Futaba S3003, el año pasado en septiembre u octubre y la encontre buscando en google y aun sigo aqui.


----------



## electrodan (May 9, 2009)

victorga74 dijo:
			
		

> como anecdota espero y no sea muy cruel cuando tenia 7 años(nos platica mi madre)que agarre a un gato me lo puse cerca del oido y le empece a escuchar el motorcillo(grrr) y despues ya no lo escuche y pregunte como sacarselo para arreglarlo


Estás hablando de este gato? Y... Al final, le encontraste el "motorcillo"?


----------



## foso (May 10, 2009)

Hola ! mi nombre es Enrrico Fermi soy fisico italiano y me dedique toda mi vida .......no mentira .,.,.ojala, ese si que sabia. Me llamo javier, tengo 26, y estuido ing Electronica , tambien como todos soy un enfermo de la misma desde muy chico, tambien tengo pasion por la fisica y la quimica pero no se puede todo. Me gusta poder ayudar en el tema de electronica, me hace sentir orgulloso, tambien compartir ideas. porque esto de las materias abstractas lo hacen a uno muy solitario. 
Muy bueno el foro Andres, saludos!


----------



## ByronAC (May 10, 2009)

Hola a todos, me uní hoy a este foro, mi nombre es Byron Angarita Castellanos, y me gradué hae poco como ingeniero electrónico, les puedo decir que soy una persona creativa que a veces se distrae mucho, que trasnocha sin razón y bueno espero acá compartir bastante con ustedes, logrando crecer el conocimiento de electrónica de todos. 

Saludos


----------



## danzaconlobos (May 10, 2009)

hola a todos, mi nombre es Carlos Ivan Hernandez, soy ingeniero electricsta, vivo y estudio en Venezuela, tengo 29 años y actualmente estoy dedicando mi tiempo a sacar una maestria en instrumentacio y automatizacion. me parece muy interesante la compatibilidad que tiene la electronica con la informática.

espero os pueda ayudar y uds a mi.

me gusta mucho viajar por youtube.com, leer poesia, me gustan los perros y despues de la vinotinto (seleccion nacional de futbol) solo hay un equipo de futbol que apoye, y ese es el manchester united.

actualmente estoy trabajando en instrumentacion de procesos industriales, mediciones de caudal, temperatura, presion, nivel y variables quimicas. por ahora estoy en el tercer semestre de mi post. creo que este portal me ayudara mucho, tengo buenas espectativas, soy bastante educado y paciente, asi que hagamos de esto un buen site de electronica...


----------



## PUA737 (May 13, 2009)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaría compartir con Uds. estos dibujos 3D y a escala en autocad de algunos encapsulados de integrados y transistores que les podrían ser útiles, aquí se los dejo. La electrónica y el dibujo son mis hobbies. Saludos.


----------



## ivan_mzr (May 13, 2009)

Ivan Mendoza 

Tamaulipas Mexico

Estudiante de ingenieria electronica en  ITMatamoros

Trabajos actuales: Trabajo de vendedor en una electronica, los fines hago de dj o jalacables depende... hago tareas para estudiantes tarifa accesible.


----------



## arturo rodriguez (May 13, 2009)

hola a todos soy arturo de colima mexico estudie electronica , de hecho desde niño me gusto y siempre desarmava mis carros de control remoto les dava en la trorre pero me gustava jajaja bueno un saludo a todos y noes vemos pronto


----------



## kalakajr (May 14, 2009)

hola saludos a todos.

tengo 19 años, recien termina la carrera en tecnico de electricida y electronica industrial en el area de automatizacion y robotica y espero que me puedan ayudar con las dudas que tenga y si puedo ayudar en algo con gusto lo hare.


----------



## andres72 (May 15, 2009)

hola..todos mi nombre es Andes.. soy aficionado a la electronica. soy de colombia de la ciudad de villavicencio. y estoy para servirles...


----------



## metalweb (May 15, 2009)

Hola, mi nombre es Jesrael López, estoy en Leon, Guanajuato Mexico, estudie ingenieria en sistemas, tengo 28 años y me dedico a la reparacion y manteniemiento de Computadoras, debo comentarles que siempre me ha llamado la atensión el mundo de la electronica, pero nunca me habia acercado tanto como estos ultimos meses, sé que nunca es tarde para aprender, y en realidad me encantaria tomar un diplomado en electronica, ya que mis conocimientos son muy pobres, si no es que casi nulos.

Me he inscrito en este foro, porque varias veces me a ayudado a disipar ciertas dudas y espero poder aprender un poco de cada uno de ustedes y ayudar en lo que puedad y este a mi alcance.

y como dijo algun personaje ilustre del cual no recuerdo su nombre: "todos los hombres que conozco son superiores a mi en algún sentido, y en ese sentido aprendo algo de ellos."


----------



## Knox (May 17, 2009)

hola, mi nombre es jesus

y verdaderamente es un placer pertenecer en este tipo de foros , me encanta la elecronica y quiero aprender mas de esta gran ciencia.

soy estudiante de 7mo. semestre de la carrera de ing. en sistemas digitales y comunicaciones. tengo 22 años y pues me inscribi en el foro pues para aprender de los grandes!


----------



## Futuro Ingeniero (May 17, 2009)

Hola, que tal. ,me acabo de suscribir a este foro, de gente conocedora, debido a que soy estudiante de ing,. electromecanica y mi especialidad sera la electronica, mas ando batallando ahorita con las compuertas logicas, y acabo de salir de un apuro hace unos dias, y eso porque me puse las pilas en 3 dias con estas compuertas logicas, pero se que me falta aprender mucho mas, asi que por eso es que hoy empiezo una nueva aventura en la electronica, al lado de uds.. los que saben, espero serles de ayuda en algo, alguna vez, ya que yo espero sacar toda la ayuda posible de uds, gracias, y saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 17, 2009)

Mira tu, Muchos paisanos.. Ajuuuuaaaaa

Bienvenidos todos a ForosDe Electronica!

Saludos.


----------



## Ulianov (May 20, 2009)

Hola a todos, encontre de casualidad a este foro, googleando por inet,  buscando ayuda y cosas sobre electronica. Les comentos, soy de cordoba, provincia de argentina, tengo 18 años  y  soy estudiante de electricidad electronica, en la secundaria y espero aprender un poco mas acá.

Saludos.


----------



## P I P O (May 20, 2009)

Buenas, saludos a todos.
Mi nombre es Carlos, aunque P I P O para la mayoria de mis amigos, soy Argentino, de San Martin, y buscando cosas para mi sobrino (esta estudiando electronica) encontre el foro, y bueno, me anote.
Espero sacar muchas ideas y aportar alguna otra.


----------



## djpusse (May 22, 2009)

Hola gente soy martin soy dj por eso "djpusse" tambien por mi apellido

he entrado al foro hace poco por mi potencia skp (creo que me habia registrado antes) que aun sigue rota jeje
espero poder arreglarla... gracias a la ayuda de este foro no me he vuelto loco todavia (eso creo)

bue tengo 18 años hace de los 11 mas o menos que me encanta la electronica nunca hice ningun curso ni nada de eso por el simple motivo que no me gusta estudiar...

aparte de dj y electronica tengo un super conocimiento nulo sobre las plantas (nada que ver jeje)

tengo sonido propio para hacer fiestas... y bue una que otra cosa meto dedos en cualquier lado en lo que sea y sea de mi agrado

bueno la verdad que nunca imagine encontrarme con gente que sepa tanto como la que hay aca

y bueno la verdad espero que alguien le haga falta de mi ayuda y tambien que me puedan ayudar como lo vienen haciendo 

y bue creo que no tengo mas nada que contar cualquier cosa pregunten

saludos colegas


----------



## Tavo (May 22, 2009)

hola comunidad, hola a todos. me presento; soy Octavio y mi nick es tavo10, no porque soy el chico 10 (ojalá, soy mas vago...) sino porque siempre me gusta que las cosas que hago me salgan bien y prolijas, incluyendo los circuitos caseros y experimentos de electronica.. jeje

bueno, en este foro espero hacer amigos e ir aprendiendo y adquiriendo conocimientos nuevos sobre electronica ya que desde muy chico me interesa y digamos que se... lo normal, entiendo bastante...
pero a veces hay circuitos que me dejan desconcertado.. jeje!

ahora entre al foro y mi primera meta es hacer concreto el circuito (no se si alguien lo estuvo viendo...) amplificador de audio HiFi de 20w rms... el SINCLAIR Z-30... me encantó, y quiero realizarlo... pero necesito un poco de ayuda...

bueno gente, nos estamos "viendo" (escribiendo)... eso espero... conocer gente y hacer amigos.. jeje..

un saludo a todos....

byebye! 

tAvO...


----------



## whattsdrumer (May 25, 2009)

Buenas, soy Diego Loyate, vivo en Las Piedras, departamento de Canelones en Uruguay.
Tengo 16 años, estoy cursando el 2º de bachillerato tecnologico en el Instituto Tecnologico Superior (ITS) en Montevideo. 
Siempre me gusto la electronica, mas q nada la aplicacion a la amplificación de sonidos, justo lo q necesitaria para mi "banda" ajjaja, hacen falta amplificador...jeje.
Mi viejo me inculco el gusto por la electricidad y electronica ya q el era electricista e instalaba alarmas.
Bueno, ha sido un gusto, aprovecho para felicitar a todos por hacer esta comunidad mas interesante


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (May 25, 2009)

buenas!
la verdad me habia registrado ya hace un tiempito pero no habia pasado por este post

me llamo Juan Espinoza,vivo en Santiago de Chile desde que naci, soy estudiante de Ingenieria en automatizacion y control industrial, y una de las ramas de esta carrera que mas me llama la atensión (y me quita el sueño por estos dias jajajaja) es la electronica.

creo que este es un espacio en el cual todos (quienes ya llevan mucho en el area o quienes llevan poco) pueden aumentar sus conocimientos y asimismo retribuir ese conocimiento ayudando a los demas participantes del foro... Felicidades a quienes hacen posible que esta comunidad siga en pie y creciendo dia a dia

Saludos 
Juan.Espinoza


----------



## KRISNA (May 28, 2009)

Hola que tal soy Krisna Sanntillan tengo 26 años mi trabajo no esta relacionado con la electronica pero me gusta no se ni como llegue a este foro ya hace tiempo que no le muevo a la electronica cuando era estudiante y la mayoria de las cosas (gadgets) las hacia yo para no comprarlas hoy en dia me dedico a reparar celulares por hobie y claro por un ingreso extra si el tiempo y la disponibilidad me lo permiten, aqui me veran seguido 
saludos


----------



## halfside (May 28, 2009)

Hola a todos, pues empiezo en este mundillo de la electronica... aunque ya he tenido algunos acercamientos a ella, realmente siempre ha sido para pequeñas cosas, ahora me gustaria aprender de verdad y realizar sobre todo proyectos de domotica e iluminacion.

un saludo a todos y gracias por compartir vuestros conocimientos.

Half.


----------



## djpusse (May 28, 2009)

no entiendo lo del nick jeje


----------



## danielxxx (May 29, 2009)

hola a todos  mi nombre es hector rugerio soy electricista de profecion pero ya hace unos años estudie el primer semestre de electronica y me quede con ganas de mas espero aprender de ustedes y en algun momento ayudar si tengo alguna solucion.


----------



## alejujup (May 30, 2009)

hola a todos soy Alejandro Toledo de Argentina tengo 16 y estoy cursando la Tecnicatura en Electronica de mi colegio, me acabo de registrar asi que que estoy bastante entusiasmado y como veo a muchos le gusta la electronica tanto como a mi tambien, asi que espero aprender mucho de este foro y si es posible aportar mis conocimientos para ayudar tambien. bueno saludos a todos los amantes de la electronica!chua!


----------



## hghgm (May 30, 2009)

Hola a todos soy Gabriel Guzmán, ahora vivo en Tandil, Buenos Aires, Argentina. Desde chico siempre me gusto la electrónica. Me recibí de Operador Técnico de Radio en Buenos Aires, y quise empezar Ing. en Electrónica, pero por mucho trabajo en la radio tuve que dejar de estudiar y ahora espero poder empezar en breve una Técnicatura Universitaria en Electrónica y Redes Informaticas. Por la radio aprendí mucho sobre audio, edición, calidades de audio, y tuve siempre charlas con técnicos sobre problemas de modulación, procesado y transmisión en radio. Me gustaría empezar a construir, practicar, etc. No tengo mucho para ofrecer por ahora pero no dudaré en compartirlo cuando así sea. Cordial saludo para todos.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 3, 2009)

holas a todos.... me presento: 
soy Octavio Duca, mi apodo "tavo", tengo 17 años (ya casi 18, en septiembre) soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina, más precisamente me ciudad es Pigüé, para las coincidencias que pudiera haber... jaja uno nunca sabe a quien puede conocer...  
estudio en la escuela técnica Nº1  O.F. Ducós.

  bueno, podría escribir un comentario super largo, porque tengo tantas cosas para contar, que a veces me pierdo... jaja..
amo la electrónica ya que desde chico, desde muuy chico, ya me empezó a motivar... cuando tenía creo que tres años mi papa tenía un grabador de periodista y estabamos grabando pavadas para despues, con el pasar de los años las recordaramos... (continúo...) y yo dije, "papi, ¿que es eso que hace too... too... to...?" y era el casette que estaba grabando... giraba la cinta y se veía... jaja..

...las cosas y juguetes costosos que me han durado menos de una semana....   jajaja!
siempre acababan tirados por ahí, y lo mejor es que era ordenado (antes, jaja) ponía las plaquetas en una caja, los componentes en otra, los cables en otra... todo así... y lo mejor es que cuando chico no me dejaban usar la pistola de estaño, cortaba los componentes con la tijera de mi vieja.... noooooooooo! se escuchaban los gritos....   jaja!

les cuento que hoy en día hay que hacer malavares para entrar a mi cuarto... jaja tengo tantas cosas a medio hacer... y obio tambien cosas terminadas... pero a veces me avergüenzo un poco... tengo que ser mas ordenado... jaja..

muchas cosas he vivido y me he reido de tantas otras... romper juguetes, los míos, los de mis hermanos, mi hermana... jaja
y les decía que los desarmaba para arreglarlos.... minga! a los 10 minutos no queda NADA! JAJAJAJ! ...todo destrozado por ahi... chicos los retos de mi papá! jajaja

bueno, contaría otras cosas pero se hace muy extenso...

nos estamos viendo en este espectacular foro... que desde el 25 de mayo me metí, y casi siempre que puedo estoy aca viendo planos aprendiendo un poco mas cada día... y ciertamente aprendo siempre algo nuevo sobre electronica...

Espero poder aportar algo de conocimientos, y a su vez aprender un poco mas. (mejor diría, un TOCO mas... me falta todavia... jeje)

Saludos a todos...

  Octavio Duca
  Tavo10


----------



## luisgrillo (Jun 5, 2009)

Bienvenidos A todos los recien registrados en este foro.

Los que tenemos un poco mas de tiempo aqui trataremos de resolver dudas que tengan y que ustedes tambien resuelvan dudas de nosotros.

Esta es la comunidad de electronicos mas grande que conosco y la mejor, con la ayuda de todos el foro seguira con el prestigio que tiene.


----------



## Flux (Jun 6, 2009)

Buenas mi nombre es flux 

He venido aqui a aprender y ayudar en lo que pueda


----------



## s0ci0 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hola, muy buenas, me llaman Andrés, tengo 26 años. Y soy mecánico, pero esto de la electronica me encanta, y gracias a este foro estoy consiguiendo aprender sobre ella. Y poco a poco he ido poniendola en practica, y de verdad que da gusto cuando haces algo y compruebas que va perfectamente!

Me apasiona mucho la electronica ya que con ella "todo" es posible, los limites creo yo que son la propia imaginacion de cada uno...

Bueno pues señores, ya nos iremos leyendo por estos lados!


----------



## onehack (Jun 10, 2009)

BUENAS! Mi nombre es Julio Cesar tengo 17 años y soy de Venezuela, me gusta mucho la electronica aunque todavia soy novato^^


----------



## onehack (Jun 10, 2009)

Ehh! porque no se mi imagen en la firma -.-


----------



## nietzche (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola a tod@s, me llamo jose luis y vivo en mexico df, estudio mecatronica en la facultad de ingenieria de la unam, me gusta mucho la electronica ya que desde niño ddesarmaba las cosas paa ver que tenian, aunque al armarlas de nuevo nunca quedaban bien.

me llamaba la atensión desde niño las placas de los circuitos, se me imaginaban como una pequeña ciudad donde cada elemento hacia su funcion.

bueno saludos a todos y a todas


----------



## battlebert (Jun 11, 2009)

holas a todos del  foro     mi nombre es  Juan Albert Ramos Figueroa  estudiante de ing electronica  en la universidad del altiplano  en puno-peru  ya voy  por  mitad de carrera     aunque deveria estar  por sobre las dos terceras partes  ya pero     pase un momento de duda      asi que dejeje    atrazarme un poco porque simplemente no sabia nada  pos aca como que son un poco flojos   o egoistas          pero ahora  vengo con ganas a aprender mas sobre muchas cosa
  pos lo basico creo  ya lo se   algo al menos pero  me falta mucho respecto a las compus  por el mismo hecho de haber carecido de una  de estas maquinitas       y buen sin mas que decir 
     sere mas activo en el foro  apoyando  y pucha  con un monton de dudas espero  que me ayuden a responderlas y no cansarlos


----------



## daniel09 (Jun 11, 2009)

hola a todos mi nombre es daniel arango muñoz, estudio ingnieria electronica y telecomunicaciones en la universidad autonoma del caribe en barranquilla colombia... siempre me a encantado la ing electronica y me esforzare por ser uno de los mejores ingenieros que en un futuro puedan haber. no se mucho puesto que estoy empezando,, sin embargo enlos que pueda colaborar con mucho gusto allo estare...


----------



## Fabius (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es Fabio, tengo 20 años, soy de Uruguay, desde chico me fascino la electronica, mi primer experimento fue enchufar un motorcito electrico a 220v, exploto mejor que una bomba brasilera jaja. Estudie mecanica automotriz y el tema que mas me gusto y me destaque fue la inyeccion electronica y el encendido transistorizado. Hace pocos dias arme mi primer circuito concreto, un Oscilador Astable, con un NE555. Todo lo que he aprendido sobre CI (lo cual es modestamente muy poco) a sido atraves de internet y puramente autodidacta, ya que aca en mi ciudad no hay enseñanza en el rubro electronica. Espero contar con el apoyo de todos y ayudar dentro de todo con mis humildes conocimientos.

Saludos!


----------



## rolandoalgo (Jun 15, 2009)

hey a tal a todos andaMos epesando en el foro espero poder contribuir en algo


----------



## sergiomercado10 (Jun 15, 2009)

hola compis mi nombre es segio me registre ayer y estoy investigando su pagina y me encuentro anonadado contanta información la verdad esta muy buena y espero poder mas adelante contrivuir con algo bueno les cuento que tengo 25 años laburo de matricero nada que ver con la elca pero soy tecnico en elca egresado ya hace unos años y me gusta jovear y bueno agradecerles a los creadores de nla pagina y ya mañana mismo empezare con un proyecto que encontre aca (la potencia de 55w para coche) les comentare los resultados bueno muchas garacies por todo y nos estamos viendo.


----------



## oxanderv (Jun 16, 2009)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Omar Alexander Rincon Venegas soy estudiante de electronica de Bogota,Colombia; estoy muy contento por pertenecer a esta familia de electronicos y aunque aun soy novato respesto al tema, espero servirles de alluda, ya que en algunos proyectos que he hecho ha lo largo de mi corta carrera he aprendido con prueba y error; e igualmente espero aclarar las dudas que se me presenten.

saludos a todos !


----------



## EL GATO INGENIERO (Jun 16, 2009)

Mi nombre es cristobal pero mis amigos me lla man el gato soty estudiante de ing electronica aun es un gusto enorme el pertenecer a un grupo donde compartimos el gusto por la misma profesion espero tener platicas agradables y conocimiento nuevo sobre todo lo que electronica se refiera


----------



## juandie (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola,soy juan de Cádiz ,aficionado a la electronica e intentando aprender cosas por aqui.
Saludos.


----------



## dreadlocker (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola, soy lucho de Córdoba, Argentina. Tengo 17 años y me gusta muchisimo la electronica no soy un novato en ella, pero si en esta pagina. 
Esto va a sonar a re principiante, pero necesito q me digan como hacer para crear un tema en este foro.
muchas gracias, 
Saludos.


----------



## streetking (Jun 20, 2009)

Hola soy Ricardo un chico de Canarias estudiante de 2 bachillerato y preparado para entrar en la universidad. Y me gusta mucho la electronica.
Ya he visto mucho el foro antes de registrarme y hoy me he decidido dado que por mas que leo vuestros post no logro resolver una duda y asi me animo a postear yo tambien que algo se me da la electronica jeje.
Un saludo, Un gran foro


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Jun 20, 2009)

Que onda soy beto... aficionado a ala electronica y a toda la tecnologia en si.................


----------



## ESC (Jun 24, 2009)

Hola, soy Aldo, Mexicano, Estudio Ingeniería en Comunicaciones y Electronica en el IPN de México. 

Soy nuevo en el foro y estoy entusiasmado de poder sacar provecho de este lugar. 

Un saludo para todos.


----------



## flacojuan (Jun 26, 2009)

hooola a todos. Mi nombre es itriago juan carlos, soy ing electronico desde hace 6 años y aunque no laboro en ninguna empresa, trabajo con mi familia en un  negocio  de reparaciones y venta de componentes electronicos, siempre estoy desarrollando prototipos para audio, y testeo de componentes. vivo en venezuela especificamente en ciudad bolivar, la cual me ha ido muy bien. gracias a dios.... aunque he participado muy poco en el foro espero traer cosas muy buenas a la comunidad. saludos.


----------



## Soma Cruz (Jun 29, 2009)

Hola a todos yo me llamo jesus gabriel y soy estudiante de electronica y telecomunicaciones de la universidad politecnica de puebla, me gusta mucho la electronica por las cosas maravillosas que se pueden hacer con ella y espero gracias a este foro expandir mas mis conocimientos, gracias.


----------



## juan cb (Jun 29, 2009)

hola a todos,mi nombre ses juan cruz soy carpintero pero desde chico me gusta la electronica y cundo tube la posivilidad me puse a estudiarasi que aca estoy arreglando tv audio  armando circuitos etc,empeze preguntando sobre un problema y vi este espacio asi que me presento,no tengo mucha practica con los foros asi que de a poco voy a entender mejor el funcionamiento,y otra vez saludos a todos


----------



## lsedr (Jun 29, 2009)

Saludos muchachos..

Soy el Ing. Michel Frias, soy dominicano, técnico en electrónica, ingeniero en sistemas y cómputos pero sobre todo soy CRISTIANO; y les digo algo, la electrónica existe, porque Dios existe.

Dios es la fuente de energía de todo el universo. Todo en la vida necesita energia y todo en la vida funciona con energía. Dios creo cuatro dimensiones que son espacio, tiempo, materia y energía, y de estas creo los cielos y la tierra como dice la biblia.

Asi que animense muchachos y echenle mano a la electrónica que es una manifestación de la sabiduria e inteligencia que Dios le dio al hombre. Y eso que sólo utilizamos del 5 al 10% de nuestra capacidad cerebral, porque cuando la raza humana cayó en pecado, (Adan y Eva), se perdieron muchas cosas.

Hacia adelante..
Ing. Michel Frias


----------



## LOLOFP2 (Jul 1, 2009)

hola soy jose manuel pita de ferrol.tengo fp2 electronica industrial.trabaje 18 años en bazan.tengo 41 .ahora estoy wen paro.me gusta este foro.lo encontre de casualidad


----------



## furuko (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola me llamo falco pero me dicen furuko.
Soy de Argentina Bs As. 
tengo 16 años cumplo en septiembre
y estudio electronica en la E.T nº 28 republica francesa
mas conocida como cuba.
espero tanto conocer gente, como aprender y aportar a este foro q lo tiene todo sobre electronica.
Es genial me ayudo mucho. saludos muchas gracias


----------



## fave01 (Jul 9, 2009)

saludos a todos desde Mexico me llamo Hector y observo con alegria q compartimos el gusto por electrones y demas llevo algo de tiempo en esto mi especialidad o rama por asi decirlo va mas enfocada a la electronica en la Aviacion he leido algunos temas y me he sorprendido espero poder colaborar mas adelante con alguna pautas como decimos aqui y les agradecere q cuando requiera de su apoyo me lo proporcionen q se la pasen bien y aguas con los toques.  
gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 9, 2009)

Hola, me llamo Roberto, tengo 14 años (15 en diciembre del 2009), y soy aficionado a la electrónica desde que tengo uso de razón.
He encontrado este foro buscando sitios donde relacionarme con personas a las que les guste la electrónica, y de él espero, solucionar mis dudas, ayudar al que lo necesite y pasar un buen rato.
Y tal vez cuando ya tenga mucha experiencia en el foro, ser moderador.

Saludos!


----------



## Xander (Jul 10, 2009)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Emanuel, fanatico de la electronica, fisica, y el sonido, acabo de cumplir 18 años,chileno,soy estudiante de 4to año en electronica aunque de parte de mi familia la practico desde los 7 años, ultimamente me he dedicado solo en la parte de audio pues soy musico y me encanta hacer amplificador, efectos, mezcladores, equalizadores...etcetera...mi apodo Xndr es por que mi segundo nombre es alexander y lo abrevio a xander y sin vocales xndr (ja!)....sobre todo esto soy CRISTIANO al igual que muchos en este foro, me atrevo a tomar las palabras de lsedr diciendo "la electrónica existe, porque Dios existe", felicito a Andres y a todos los moderadores del foro por este espectacular trabajo, dios les bendiga y sigamos compartiendo conocimiento,ya solo me falta decir GRACIAS.


----------



## AlexanderCoreas (Jul 11, 2009)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Alexander Coreas, tengo 17 años y siempre me ha gustado mucho la electrónica. Es un gusto para mí, haberme registrado en este foro donde han de haber muchas personas con grandes conocimientos en la materia. Estoy dispuesto a aprender acerca de sus comentarios y recomendaciones. 

JA, olvidaba comentarles algo, soy músico y me gusta muchísimo tocar el teclado y la guitarra. Tocó el teclado en una banda de música cristiana.

Saludos. 
El Salvador...


----------



## ale1.0 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hola a todos! 
Soy Alejandro Vitali, de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Soy fana de la electronica desde muy jovencito. 
Trabaje en varias empresas, a cargo del laboratorio tecnico, y ahora , ya de "viejo"- al lado de los chicos que comparten el foro, cualquiera es un geronte!- ahora, decia, trabajo por mi cuenta con equipos de radio y computadoras.
Y experimento lo que venga en electronica , en cuanto me queda un rato libre. 
Esto ultimo "oxigena" la vida del apasionado por la electronica. Pensar que comence con vàlvulas y asi arme mi primer transmisor a los trece años, y ahora trabajo con microprocesadores!
Que lejos quedo aquello! 
Pero el UNIVERSO cambia constantemente, asi nosotros debemos adaptarnos para crecer, aprender, y evolucionar en todos los sentidos.
Disculpen la "lata", me emociono y sigo hasta mañana! Y bueh! 
Me sale al fin el radioaficionado que tengo adentro! JAJA!


----------



## Lemis (Jul 12, 2009)

Hola soy Esteban Lavié de Uruguay tengo casi 20 años, soy muy apasionado por crear circuitos y inventar aparatos y automatismos. tambien le meto mucho la mano a la Radio Frecuencia, intento diseñar mi propio trasmisor de Fm y muchas cosas mas. Yo realize un curso de Electronica Industrial, y ahora estoy terminando el ultimo año de bechiller en electro-electronica, y el proximo año pienso comensar la carera de ingeñero tecnologico.... bueno desde ya los saludo a todos y prinsipalmente a los encargados de la comunidad y los felicito porque esta muy bien ordenada, buen diseño y muy ligera la forma de acceder de una pagina a otra..... bueno yo estoy aqui para aprender mucho, pero si alguien quere crear algun circuito o modificar o actualizarlo a mejores tecnologias no dude en consultarme que  con mucho gusto le brindare todo mi apoyo. yo conosco aqui en uruguay y en argentina muy buenos poveedores de componentes. 

bueno muchas gracias por leer  mis palabras espero que algun dia pueda ser de ayuda para algien...

                        Saluda Atewntamente Esteban Lavié


----------



## Nepper (Jul 13, 2009)

Me presento:
Soy Federico Gadea, 21 años, Técnico Electrónico orientado a Comunicaciones, estudiante de Ing. Electrónica
Vivo en Argentina, Buenos Aires.
Estoy metido en la electrónica no simplemente por la electrónica, sino por todo los conocimientos que lleva manejarla correctamente. No solo se analiza el circuito, sino que se debe analizar el "entorno", y ese entorno es físico, electromagnético y en algunos casos, biológico.
Lo mio siempre fué la electrónica digital y de señales, pero extrañamente no de audio, me gusta mas la electrónica genérica, conocer el principio de cada componente, su estructura, materiales y comportamiento a distintas situaciones. Pero principalmente... Aguanten los PIC's!
todo esto es gracias a una pregunta de hace 10 años ¿Cómo funciona ese cascote llamado PC? Recuerdo que cuando tuve mi primer PC, y la abrieron en mi casa, yo esperaba muchas luces, muchas valvulitas prendiendo, titilando, etc. pero me encontre con... un plastico duro con granitos.... ¿pero qué .....?
En esa epoca también conocí a la UAC, muy distinta a como es hoy en día, y al conocerla hoy, me gustaría formar parte de su plantel, solo para seguír su filosofía, "Liderando el camino a un mejor Futuro"


----------



## cristiancrm (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola, Soy Cristian de BsAs, pero estoy viviendo en Córdoba, Argentina. Tengo 25 años y actualmente estoy trabajando en el area de telecomunicaciones, pero gracias a mis profesores, desde hace años, estoy trabajando con los PICs en proyectos personales. Si hay alguien que haya egresado una famosa escuela técnica del partido de San Martin, BsAs, avisen! .

Saludos!


----------



## sergio2981 (Jul 15, 2009)

hola, soy sergio de lima peru, tengo 28 años soy Tecnico en Electronica,es la primera vez que entro a esta pagina y me parece muy buena.


saludos a todos y suerte con todo.


----------



## ari101076 (Jul 19, 2009)

hola mi nombre es ariel alderete soy de mendoza argentina .me apasiona  la electronica dentro de ella los amplificador .llegue a este foro por casualidad y me parese que es lo mas  de  la wet.


----------



## fer716 (Jul 24, 2009)

hola a todos . soy nuevo en el foro . mi nombre es fernando , soy de colombia . soy estudiante de electronica . todavia soy un novato , pero con ganas de aprender . son muchos los proyectos de internet que ya hice . todos empiricamente.  saludos a todos .fc


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Jul 27, 2009)

Saludos.
Me llamo César Salvador Escalier Triana, estudié electrónica en la secundaria tecnica Nº. 19 de Durango, Dgo. Mi intención era continuar en el bachillerato, pero no se pudo. Así que de manera autodidacta me he preparado algo en el asunto. En cuanto a reparación, justo en secundaria tenía un profesor que nos enseño bastante bien, luego acudí a un CECATI (centro de capacitación industrial) y ahí aprendi un poco más. Despues trabaje en un taller de un profesor del CECATI y posteriormente puse mi tallercito.
Me case y adíos... ya no fue igual. Hoy trabajo en el Museo regional de Durango.

Chale, que rollero...


----------



## electroandres (Jul 28, 2009)

Saludos a todos
Me llamo Andres, tengo 16 años y por lo que veo soy uno de los mas jovernes en el foro.
Mi entuciasmo por la electronica empezo el año pasado, en la escuela, con una materia que se llama "introduccion a la electronica" (esta materia se debe a que es un preparativo para la tecnicatura del polimodal de mi colegio). Ahora me encuentro en primero de polimodal faltandome 2 años mas para terminar la secundaria y la tecnicatura en electronica. En el futuro, pense dedicarme a la electronica y estudiar ingenieria.
Realice pocos circuitos pero estoy contento con ellos, entre ellos estan un dimmer, un amplificador (LM386), unas luces que se van prendienzo y apagando (todo eso en el colegio) y por mi parte realice un reloj con pic (no hice el programa yo) y un amplificador de 30+30 (TDA 7377) el cual estoy terminando los baffles.
Yo soy uno de esos pibes que no quieren las cosas faciles y que si no saben algo lo investigan y si no lo encuentra por ningun lado, ahi si pide ayuda.
Espero que cuando necesite ayuda me la puedan otorgar y yo a ustedes cuando necesiten.
Un saludo grande para todos


----------



## Sebass83 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hola a todos, soy Sebastian de argentina, y soy bajista. Hace tiempo vengo deambulando por distintos foros de electrónica. La verdad es que pocos foros vi tan completos como este.

Espero que podamos compartir varios proyectos juntos.

Saludos cordiales, Sebass83


----------



## saiwor (Jul 29, 2009)

hola a todos,
Mi nombre es Eddy vilca, soy aficionado y pienso estudiar esa carrera, tengo 17 años, soy de Peru-Puno, hace un año ya estoy con el foro... varias veces me topee con este foro, nunca me registree, un dia me obligo a registrarme para descargar un diagrama... desde ese dia comensee a navegar en el foro,,, dos veces me cerraron el tema jajaj ya existia ese tema...... eso me paso por no leer las reglas del usuario.

Y también me gustaria aprender, lo que software's, interfacear con el ordenador... es mi objetivo,,, cuanto sepa bien lo que es la electronica.

Espero que aporten con sus ayudas, yo tambien aportaree... para solucionar con los problemas que nos se presentan.


----------



## Foox (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola gente!
me llamo diego, tengo 16 años y voy a 2do año de la hermosa modalidad Electronica.
Me encanta todo el tema relacionado con el audio!
y nada, a medida que se me presenten dudas grandes consultare con ustedes y tratare de aportar algo a esta comunidad.
tenganme pasiencia ^^

Saludos!


----------



## DANYS (Jul 31, 2009)

hello amigostengo 17 años soy estudiante de electronica... soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad no se muy bien la dinamica de osto pero espero que alguien me ayude...


saludos a todos...


----------



## macua (Ago 1, 2009)

Hlola, mi nombre es Fernando Macoratti, tengo 24 años, vivo en Chubut - Argentina. Soy tecnico electromecanico y siempre me gusto la electronica y por sobre todas las cosas todo lo que esta relacionado con amplificador de audio y parlantes.
Actualmente curso 5to año de ingenieria civil, me hubiese gustado seguir algo relacionado con la electronica, pero en mi ciudad no hay y el presupuesto de mi familia no daba para que yo me vaya a estudiar a otro lado.
De chico siempre me llamo la atensión los motores, las luces, los cables, etc. en fin la electricidad.
Encontre este foro de electronica buscando diagramas de amplificador y leyendo me di cuenta de que habia un monton de gente que tenia la misma pasión que yo y la voluntad de enseñar y transmitir sus conocimientos y experiencia.
Saludos desde la Patagonia Argentina!


----------



## cevollin (Ago 1, 2009)

hola mi nombre es Eduardo rodriguez gonzalez  tengo 21 años y soy de jalisco mexico me apasiona la electronica desde los 12 años de edad desde aquella vez que abri sin saber un discman que no funcionaba y por suerte de principiante lo arregle y desde ese entonses dije ohh esto debe ser lo mio, estudie tecnico en  electromecanica (que por cierto aun no saco mi titulo  por falta de plata jajaja) 

lo que mas me gusta de la electronica es el diseño digital con compuertas logicas  programacion de pic's etc
eso fue lo que me sorprendio por primera vez cuando mi hermano empezo a estudiar en la universidad y le dejaban como practicas mostrar numeros en display de 7 segmentos encender leds y apagarlos etc

yo creo que para mi lo mas dificil de aprender es la electronica analogica es decir diseño de amplificador con transistores 
circuitos  trasmisores de radio fuentes conmutadas  circuitos paso banda etc pero eso lo vere despues ya que entre a la universidad


----------



## julio cb (Ago 2, 2009)

hola  amigos    mi nombre es julio coronel borda  y  como a  ustedes me  encanta  la  electrònica , uno  nunca termina de aprender, siempre te sorprende , me  dedico  al  alquiler de equipo  de sonido y es por eso  que me llama la atensión  proyectos  relacionados  al audio.   
  abrazos aquì desde Peru.


----------



## Takamatsu (Ago 2, 2009)

Que mas muchachos....

Soy nuevo en lo de los Foros pero, definitivamente le mando un gran saludo a mi Compatriota Andrés, felicidades por este tema.

Ni mas faltaba a todos los participantes del foro me alegra compartir experiencia con gente de este hermoso Planeta. 

Tengo 30 Años y me inicie en la electronica a los 10 Años cuando un hermano Mormon, me mostro como armaba un circuito en un Protoboard y ademas le hacia funcionar con una batería de 9 volts (para un niño eso era mágico); excelente ciencia magnifica, me ha dado el sustento de mi familia por los ultimos 12 Años. Me graduo como ingeniero en este año y definitivamente seguire diseñando soluciones para cualquier reto que vea. 
Me apaciona la electrónica Industrial la robotica y el diseño de Pcbs. Ademas quisiera vincularme como docente, ya que cuando uno enseña se da cuenta que aun hay muchos vacios en lo que cree conocer.

Como muchos quisiera participar de un gran proyecto que beneficie al resto de la humanidad, llegar a Marte o la luna o definitivamente hacer una máquina que funcione como las plantas, tome Co2 y exale oxigeno; ojalá que podamos hacer algo por nuestro planeta que esta bastante contaminado y no quisiera dejarlo asi de sucio para nuestros hijos.

Bueno, cuando puedan visiten mi Colombia querida que tenemos muchas cosas, paisajes y gente buena para ver conocer y disfrutar. No todo es malo.

Chao.


----------



## cesar767_7 (Ago 2, 2009)

Saludos compañeros soy nuevo en el foro, soy de Bolivia y estoy feliz por haber podido ingresar a una comunidad como esta.

Tengo 25 años actualmente me encuentro estudiando ingeniería electrónica industrial en la FNI de Bolivia y les comento que ya soy técnico medio en electricidad industrial y tengo buena experiencia sobre el tema.

Estoy dispuesto a ayudar en todo lo que pueda así como todos los miembros a mi persona.


----------



## sornyacolores (Ago 4, 2009)

Pz
wolazz
mi nombre es Jesus sin apellido 
Tengo 18 años, soy de Mèxico Df y pz siempre me ha gustado la lectronica y la pedoagigia asi k no se k estudiar 
Stoy en 5to semestre de la prepa, me gusta la tecnologia (sin ser teto) y trabajo en estos momentos con electronica industria 
Este foro me parecio interesante, y creo k seria util hacer un espacio a la electronica rusa (soy rusoifilo tambien )
Pues espero k alguen me de la bienvenida
Pd: No crean k por mi avatar sea gay


----------



## Dano (Ago 4, 2009)

ChuxYumi dijo:
			
		

> Pz
> wolazz
> mi nombre es Jesus sin apellido
> Tengo 18 años, soy de Mèxico Df y pz siempre me ha gustado la lectronica y la pedoagigia asi k no se k estudiar
> ...



Bienvenido a todos los nuevos, espero que sea confortable la estadía

Tal vez pase Cacho con Jasper por acá; así que no escribas en “lenguaje” SMS

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 4, 2009)

Si lo invoca Dano, aparece...

Y si no, también


----------



## hammer_go (Ago 4, 2009)

Hola

soy Gustavo A. desde México para el mundo

Ing. en mecánica, pero me he dedicado al control durante 4 años, en especial a los sistemas SCADA.


----------



## Visual_Corp (Ago 7, 2009)

Saludos; mi nobre es Walter Calderón L, soy aficionado a la electrónica y espero apreder mucho por aquí.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2009)

Mi Nick es Fogonazo y en realidad es un poco tarde para presentarme, igualmente mi "Prontuario" esta en el Foro.

Pero NO es tarde para pedir disculpas a quienes me envían MP y que no puedo contestar por falta de tiempo.
A todos los que que no les he dado una contestación acepten, por este medio, mis disculpas.

Espero terminar con el "Atoramiento" de trabajo actual que tengo para poder volver a estar mas activo en el Foro Saludos


----------



## arg (Ago 10, 2009)

Bueno mi nombre es Angel Rodriguez, soy de Veracruz, Mex. soy Ing. en sistemas tengo 27 años pero desde los 11 años me ah llamado mucho la atensión la electronica me gusta mucho, y desde ese entonces empeze a aprender a los 14 años ya trabajaba en talleres como tecnico, y alos 17 ya tenia mi primer taller, tuve 2, de ahi abandone un poco la electronica pero no por completo por la universidad.

Termine la universidad y si bien no tengo un taller ya, tengo muchos clientes a los cuales les sigo trabajando, No ejerzo mi prefesion por que esta pesimo conseguir un buen empleo y bien remunerado, pero gracias a Dios tengo mi propio negocio donde uso mis conocimientos de computacion y electronica y si me va bien.

Saludos  a todos


----------



## 3||¡n9 (Ago 10, 2009)

hola mi nombre es Guillermo soy de Salto Uruguay,, y que les puedo decir, tengo solo 16 años y mi pasion por la electronica empezo desde siempre,, me pongo a recordar y desde chiquito que experimentaba con motorcitos, pilas, lamparitas y lo que se pusieran en mi camino jeje 

Ahora estoy estudiando en el instituto tecnico superior esto que tanto me gusta ya llevo 1 año y medio (me queda mucho por delante todavia,, 5 años y medio jeje) y tengo planiado llegar a tener el titulo de Ingenieron en mis manos.

un saludo a todos los aficionados a la electronica


----------



## miltonmc (Ago 10, 2009)

saludos mi nombre es Milton Martinez y soy de República Dominicana.
trabajo reparando equipos electrónicos de diferente tipos y mi especialidad es 
en equipos energéticos.

saludos a todos.


----------



## Javier Henan Re (Ago 13, 2009)

Hola colegas ,amigos:
disculpenme que no me precente y hace bastante que estoy en el foro el cual me parece estupendo,formidable.
Soy  Javier Hernan Rey . deje la profesion de reparador electronico y me he dedicado a la produccion de aparatos electronicos, impulsores electricos para ganadería. alimentados  por red electrica, baterias, panel solar, de baja y alta impedancia. y estoy contento con el cambio . Pero el bichito de la electronica no lo dejaré nunca por que es mi debilidad . la electronica. de hoy en adelante estaré muy activo en el foro,.
hasta pronto.


----------



## minipact (Ago 14, 2009)

Hola a todos. Llevo una temporada registrado, pero solo en plan Oyente.
Estoy dispuesto a afirmar que este es el mejor foro de electronica. Antes de nada decir que me llamo Jesús.
Hace 25 años estudié electrónica industrial.... aunque ahora no trabajo en ella me sigue gustando.
Se que estoy un poco desactualizado, pero en lo que pueda ayudaré.
Soy de la parte Norte de España (Bilbao).
Para lo que queráis contad conmigo.


----------



## raydel12 (Ago 16, 2009)

pues desde el principio de este camino, soy Raydel desde Mexico tengo 22 años soy tecnico electronico  y estudiante de ing electronica me apasiona la electronica, desde chico he querido saber como funciona todo aunque no creo poder lograrlo lo intentare y muchas gracias por el espacio.


----------



## yuo2 (Ago 17, 2009)

Hola mi nombre es Antony y espero aprender mucho en su foro, a simple vista me parece muy bueno. Curso la carrera de Ing.sistemas; y espero que mi participacion no sea solo preguntas, poco a poco ire aprendiendo para responder las dudas de otros.
Saludos.. !


----------



## raydel12 (Ago 17, 2009)

Antony pues todos esperamos aprender y a la vez ayudar en lo que se pueda por poco que sea, en mi caso soy electronico y creo q hay temas en los q nos podemos aydar


----------



## maicksu18 (Ago 19, 2009)

Mi nombre es Michael , soy un apasionado por la electrónica, y más por sus aplicaciones en beneficio de todos. Me considero un entusiasta  , me gusta montar proyectos y aprender cosas nuevas


----------



## abndol (Ago 19, 2009)

Que tal, mi nombre es Abner Coc, desde Guatemala, soy Perito en Electronica y Microprocesadores, estoy aqui para ayudar y aprender más de lo que hasta ahora sé


----------



## mendek (Ago 23, 2009)

que tal compañeros del foro pues yo soy victor termine la carrera de tecnico en electronica, y ahora voy a ingresar al nivel superior para estudiar una ingenieria en electrica, tengo 17 años y soy de morelia, michoacan, mexico.


----------



## lincesur (Ago 24, 2009)

saludos
soy Gregorio y soy aficionado a la electronica  y me gustaria aprender de vosotros 
que en lo que llevo leido del foro he visto que hay verdaderos expertos
un saludo desde España


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 25, 2009)

Bienvenidos!

Los saluda un colaborador, siéntanse a gusto en este espacio.


----------



## crisnel (Ago 26, 2009)

hola en general,mi nombre es CRISTIAN LAZARO HUIZA soy de peru-chimbote.bueno para mi la electronica es una rama muy bonita,me dedico al estudio de electronica en general pero ahora estoy estudiando ELECTROTECNIA INDUSTRIAL espero que me vaya vien,con respecto a este foro es una de las mejores paginas que e visto, veo muchos jovenes y ya profesionales que estan integrando este foro ,eso es muy bueno ps asi nos ayudaremos los a los otro.vamos muchachos hay que ser perseverantes para lograr llegar a nuestras metas.ante todos muchas gracias por la información que nos brindan es de muy buena importancia.


----------



## FaniieRawrs (Ago 28, 2009)

Hola! mi nombre es Estefany pero llamenme Fany...Soy de mexico 

Bueno, ahorita ando cursando el 5to semestre de la prepa en la especialidad de electronica (ingenieria electronica), la vdd eh batallado mucho para poder llegar hasta 5to semestre, ya q bueno no es algo q se me haiga dado con mucha facilidad, el punto es q am, justamente ahorita andava buscando el circuito de disparo de la pastilla 555 (timer), y di con este foro...bueno, de todos modos no encontre el circuito, como sea, entonces decidi registrarme ya q aveces a uno se le atraviesa una q otra duda y ps, es bueno tener en donde consultar ademas de los apuntes y uno q otro libro, ya q no siempre en internet se encuentra todo, entonces ps...fue por eso q me registre, para cuando tenga dudas o no encuentre la información en el internet, preguntarle a alguno de ustedes hacerca de ello...y bueno, jajaja, solo me queda decir q "ya no mas electronica para cuando entre a la uni" jajaja, nah, ps, nose, me gusta conocer gente, asi q espero conocer a bastante gente por aqui


----------



## guille86 (Ago 28, 2009)

Hola, soy Guillermo de Argentina! espero que me puedan ayudar en todas las dudas q tengo y asi yo tembien darles una mano. Gracias


----------



## hellfull (Ago 28, 2009)

Buenas!! soy alex,de jaen (españa), todavia no he empezado a estudiar electronica(tengo 16 años),pero se algo de ella,espero serles de ayuda,aunque no mucha
Al igual que espero que me ayuden un poco ami 


Saludos!!


----------



## chacarock (Ago 28, 2009)

Pues ya me toca, Hola yo soy Jorge de Santiago del Estero Argentina, tengo 30 años y mi relación con la electrónica es meramente pasional
Digo esto pues ya intente 6 años hace ya como 6 años estudiar ing electrónica, tres años fuera de mi provincia y tres dentro de mi provincia, pero bueno , no funciono la primera y en a segunda me cruce con la música a la cual no pude abandonar mas, así que decidí dedicarme a eso, pero mis padres me dijeron que de la música no se vive, así que me metí en un profesorado, imagínense ya estaba grande como para ir a una universidad fuera de mi provincia a probar suerte como me decían, pero bueno ya gracias a dios estoy a punto de recibirme  de profe jajaja, pero la electrónica siempre fue mi pasión desde chiquito, desde que encontre unos libros que mi papa guardaba en la biblioteca, una colección de revistas que coleccionaba mi viejo, que tesoro celosamente y me la auto herede jajaja, mi viejo vive aun,   Y bueno  el área que mas me gusta de la electrónica, es el sonido y la iluminación, en mi camino como músico, no me aleje del camino de la electrónica ya , que siempre esta presente el tema de los amplificadores los previos, os micrófonos de los instrumentos , los pedales , las consolas y todo eso , que la mayoría de los músicos que yo conozco, no entienden, y el que dice algo sensato del tema esta repitiendo cosas que le dicen los técnicos y créanme que escuche cada barbaridad, pero eso no vienen al tema,
      Y bueno acá estoy , dispuesto a esperar el tiempito que tengan libre los que saben y puedan ayudarme y dispuesto a ayudar a los que sepan menos, un abrazo a todos y desde ya muchas gracias por el foro


----------



## jorgefer (Ago 28, 2009)

Hola, me llamo Jorge, un abrazo a toda la comunidad desde Villa Lugano, Buenos Aires, Argentina. 
Estoy en el tema de sonido desde hace algunas décadas (unas cuatro o cinco, jeje...) Y desde que comencé con ésto, no me he dedicado a ninguna otra cosa, siempre audio, acústica, sonido, música, ruido, y demás cosillas de esas que deleitan los oídos propios y suelen torturar los ajenos.
Me interesan el aeromodelismo, la náutica, la fotografía, el parapente, habiendo incursionado en todos ellos con inmenso placer. Ahora me dedico a hacer reparaciones, armar equipos, soy, digamos, un diyer profesional. 
Recorriendo la web encontré este club de amigos que me permite seguir aprendiendo, y ojalá me sea dado también dejar algún pequeño aporte, siempre que puedo me gusta compartir mis experiencias.
Felicito a todos por el nivel de sus contribuciones y les dejo mis más cordiales saludos. Nos vemos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 29, 2009)

Hola FANY me alegra mucho ver una muchachita por aqui. un saludo y bienbenida


----------



## sony (Ago 29, 2009)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Hola FANY me alegra mucho ver una muchachita por aqui. un saludo y bienbenida


no nomas ay una ay varias que e visto que postean y por cierto muchas tienen bastantes conocimientos.
saludos


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Ago 29, 2009)

Hola, mi nombre es Rogelio Vargas de Acapulco, tengo 26 años, soy Ingeniero en Telecomunicaciones, trabajo en la Repetidora Televisa de Chilpancingo, la electronica es una de mis grandes aficiones y esta comunidad es justamente lo que habia estado buscando por aqui andare para seguir aprendiendo y ver en que puedo contribuir, gracias.


----------



## josco (Ago 29, 2009)

hola! mi nombre jose carrillo soy tecnico en electronica y m dedico a la rep de tv y audio y m apasiona la construccion de amplificadores igual que a muchos compañeros del foro me registre en el foro por que me parecio uno de los mejores que he visto! aparte para aprender y aportar algo cuando se pueda saludos desde guadalajara mexico!!


----------



## Salvador609 (Ago 31, 2009)

hola me llamo salvador tengo 17 años

vivo en mexico y estoi apenas entrando ala univerdad en la carrera de ing en electronica, en la prepa estudie mecatronica ( soy tecnico en mecatronica ) ,que por sierto se las recomiendo muy buena.

bueno tengo conosimientos muy basicos de la electronica, incontre este foro googleando buscando foros de este tema y pos aqui estoi.

me gusta mucho la electronica yl a computacion mas robotica aun que aun no la he estudiado como me gustaria, y pos bueno aqui estoi para aprender y ayudar en que pueda saludos.


----------



## juan camacho vera (Ago 31, 2009)

_hola a todos mi nombre es juan mas conocido como karicito y soy nuevo en el foro espero entenderme co todos soy de peru y me fascina la electronica y me encanta a crear circuitos esta bueno el portal , tengo muchas dudas espero aclarar todas_


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola a todos !!! 

me presento: mi nombre es *Juan Jose Galleni*. Llevo 36 años de vida en Olavarria Provincia de Buenos Aires y Republica Argentina.
Soy entre otras cosas Ingeniero Electromecanico (1998) y tengo como hobby la electronica.
Ultima carrera: una maestria en industria ceramicas con orientacion de mantenimiento que me llevo otros 4 años mas ademas de la carrera de ingenieria. Asique estuve estudiando hasta los 32 años!!! y sigo, ya que todos los dias se aprende algo. 
En realidad mi viejo no me pudo pagar los estudios en La Plata para seguir Ingenieria Electronica que hubiere sido mi pasion!
Ahora, con 36, 11 años de experiencia en una industria manufacturera de ceramicas, es que no me arrepiento de nada en lo profesional y disfruto cuando puedo de la electronica. (cuando puedo ya que mis dos pequeños demonios de 4 años y 6 meses respectivamente me ocuparon el poquito tiempo que me quedaba libre despues del trabajo). 
Inicio: allá por los 14 cuando ya cursaba segundo de indutrial doble turno y el profe de electricidad nos propuso hacer una baliza de dos luces. Por que no con un par de tics nos deciamos? y alli empezó. 
Un secuencial, un audioritmico sin OPTO !!! que si se ligaba explotaba. 
Un amplificador integrado con el TDA2002 y sonaba un caño!!!
Luego ya vienieron los transistorizados pero hasta 250 watts que era una animaladaaaaaaa!!. Ahora es el comienzo por lo que veo en el foro.

Bueno, lejos de aburrilos solamente queria presentarme y ofrecerles mis pocos conocimientos en esta rama de la ciencia que tiene dominada al resto (de las ciencias) ya que si lo piensan ESTA EN TODOS LADOS, SIN EXCEPCION.

Seguimos en contacto, *¨¨¨¨ Bienvenido al foro al nuevo¨¨¨¨* y *estoy para lo que pueda ayudarte a los usuarios comunes* son mis dos frases preferidas, aunque SUERTE Y SALUDOS es la que mas utilizo.

Prioridades: *FAMILIA -AMIGOS - COMUNIDAD - TRABAJO. (EL HOBBY ESTA PRESENTE EN TODOS ELLOS)*

Felicitaciones al creador de este foro y por supeusto mis respetos a todos los moderadores que son los que mantienen viva la llama de la discusion seria y respetuosa, dentro de las reglas pero sobre todo: APACIONADA.

Mi padre (iniciador y soporte incondicional cuando vivia de mis proyectos electronicos) siempre decia: *el que quiere PUEDE JOSE, seguilo que algun dia lo vas hacer funcionar*. y yo creo que es asi: muchas veces lo aplico en el trabajo, cuando estoy trabado con un circuito o en mi vida personal. 

Saludos a todos y mucha suerte en sus proyectos.

Atte.

Juan Jose Galleni.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Sep 2, 2009)

Aquí mi turno, a pesar de estar registrado ya hace un buen tiempo.

Mi nombre es Lisandro Alvarez, 27 años, actualmente residiendo en La Plata, Argentina.

Aunque no participe mucho con mi s comentarios, es un foro que leo mucho y al que sigo atento, hay mucho que aprender aquí.

saludos a todos!


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 2, 2009)

hola me llamo elihu tovar charris soy de barranquilla colombia tengo 23 años de los cuales apenas tengo 5 de estar en esta amada profesion no soy ingeniro pero con lo poco que se he tenido la satisfaccion de ayudar a muchos y en lo personal me siento orgulloso de estar aca en este foro como pueden ver soy nuevoen este foro y desearia llevarmela bien con todos sin ecepcion ya que muchos de ustedes son una joya en esto de la electronica saludos a todos.


----------



## vientozonda (Sep 2, 2009)

¡Hola a todo el mundo! Mi nombre es Hugo, mi nick es vientozonda y soy desde el año 1991 Técnico en Electrónica, la cual abandoné un poco por la Informática pero estoy igual aplicandolá a las computadoras.
Me siento muy a gusto en este foro, ya que es muy serio y hay gente muy capacitada de la cual se puede aprender mucho y no solo de electrónica, les dejo mis saludos cordiales desde Mendoza - Argentina.


----------



## GiCtronic (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola Electrónicos, es un verdadero gusto ingresar a un foro donde puedas compartir experiencia con gente que comparte tus gustos por el fascinante mundo de la tecnología y la investigación. 
Mi nombre es GIANCARLO CARRION y tengo 19 años, estoy estudiando Electrónica y Telecomunicaciones, este es mi último año de estudios...

 Espero poder ayudar y ser ayudado.


----------



## solmed (Sep 2, 2009)

hola a todos , mi nombre es Carlos y trabajo en el area de electromedicina en Cali , Valle,
Colombia espero poder compartir experiencias y conocimientos por este canal 
gracias a todos


----------



## GiCtronic (Sep 2, 2009)

electromedicina suena muy ineteresante.


----------



## P3X (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola muchachos al igual q ustedes me gusta la electronica, bueno mi nombre es jose tengo 20 años, recien estoy en el primer ciclo de mi carrera, pero no se preocupen, q cuando tenga base podre dar mis conocimientos a todos los q lo necesiten.

como ya sabes recien estoy empesando con la carrera de electronica asi q quiesiera q envien lo necesario para ir por un buen camino y convertirme en un bueno electronica al igual q usteder


----------



## Pinchuu (Sep 4, 2009)

Hola! Yo soy Ruben Vázquez Gómez, soy de Tarragona (España) y estoy estudiando ingeniería electrónica. Es difícil, como podréis comprobar muchos de vosotros, pero con ganas todo se saca. Me he registrado en esta web porqué parece interesante y un sitio donde poder aprender algo más que no sea del estudio.

Saludos!


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hola ha todos soy nuevo en este foro, para que sepáis algo de mi os digo que soy de Cádiz, España, que me gusta la jardinería y por supuesto la electrónica, de esto último he estudiado  un cursillo de electrónica  sencillo pero que está bien para empezar. Sobre todo estoy aquí para aprender de ustedes y preguntar cuando tenga alguna duda en mis múltiples montajes, los cuales son sencillos, pero por algo se empieza no?
Bueno espero llevarme bien con todos ustedes.
Un saludo.


----------



## Kyrie (Sep 7, 2009)

Buenas, me apodo Kyrie y soy de Barcelona, España.
Soy estudiante de segundo de FPGS D.P.E. (Desarrollo de Productos Electronicos) y la electronica es un mundo que me ha fascinado desde que a los 9 años meti mi pobre motor de mecano de 4 pilas AA a los 220VAC D.


----------



## yelipe (Sep 7, 2009)

hola q tal soy andres 
tecnico en sistemas 
estudiante de electronica 
soy de colombia y tengo 20 años jejejeje
entre aca googleando buscando un control de audio digital :S de 12 niveles jejejejeje


----------



## granmaster (Sep 7, 2009)

saludos amigos ya tengo un tiempo andando por los rincones de este foro y es muy bueno en realidad, asi que aqui me presento formalmente soy starlin y mis amigos me dicen gran de ahi biene mi sobre nombre de granmaster mucho gusto por recibirme y aqui estare para ayudar en lo que este a mi alcance. gracias antemano.


----------



## junior90 (Sep 7, 2009)

hola a todos, un saludo a todos los integrantes del foro. soy junior de Venezuela tengo 19 años y estoy cursando el sexto semestre de ingeniería electrónica, soy nuevo en el foro y en este mundo de la electrónica, me gusta esta profesión y espero poder ayudar e intervenir en este foro.


----------



## Aimon (Sep 13, 2009)

Saludos, yo soy Aimon (nombre raro )
tengo 15 años, estoy en secundaria tratando de sacar la materia de electronica,
tambien soy aficcionado a la quimica.
je, me entere del foro por un tema de "emisor de frecuencia FM" que 
esta bueno y estoy trantando de realizarlo


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Sep 13, 2009)

hawai50..
Alejandro.primero que nada recibe saludes cordiales desde el Norte de la Republica Mexicana,Y de ante mano bienvenido ala gran familia de Electronicos,
*{bueno me refiero a los  tecnicos*} te comento que yo por mi parte apenas comence en este tipo de profeccion.Yo nomas en foto conocia los componentes de la Electronica,mucho menos para que servian,pero te comento que empesamos el 24 de Agosto y ya estamos checando Resistenias en serie y paralelo.ya me se el codigo de colores tambien.te comento que yo tambien tengo 48 años y tambien fui un radio aficcionado de hueso colorado como decimos aqui en Mexico.Cuando estube en los 11 metros,tube la dicha de conocer muchos muy buenos amigos,claro y porque no decirlo tambien muchos 30s.Que bueno contar con este SUPER FORO,sobretodo para gente como yo , que apenas comensamos en este ramo del cual por mi pare jamas pense que algun dia llegara a estar aprendiendo.pero te comento que es basante interesante y quita mucho el estres que ahora existe en nuestro bendito mundo..
recibe un fuerte abraso y los 73/51 para tu perzona y QTH familiar.
Atte 
 QRA Tomas . QRZ  Aguila Negra...
P.S
Fijate que desde que entre a este foro ya hasta ganas me dan de poner el equipo,de nuevo en mi portable movil,todavia tengo mi Ranger 2950


----------



## Eliana (Sep 16, 2009)

Un saludo desde República Dominicana
Mi nombre es Eliana... Soy estudiante de Ingniería Electrónica, Hace mucho que me interne en este foro pero por razones personales no lo he usado como debería....

Soy una persona pacifica, loca como todo electrónico es en esencia, al igual que la mayoría caí aquí por estar googleando, espero conocer muchos amigos, resolver muchos problemas y que me ayuden con algunos problemas también  

Suerte a todos, Buena la iniciativa!! =)


----------



## sergio r.m. (Sep 17, 2009)

Hola !!!!!!!!!!!!

Bueno buscando información llegue hasta aqui y aqui quede............
Mi nombre es sergio Monzon soy de Bs.As. Argentina 
me dedico a la reparacion de Audio, TV , linea blanca Lavadoras automatica, refrigueracion y electricidad domiciliaria en fin todo lo que tenga que ver con electricidad...........

saludos a todos......


----------



## Jcs1804 (Sep 19, 2009)

Saludos soy Estudiante de la ESPOCH (ECUADOR)y de igual mente me gusta mucho la electrónica y si me pudieras ayudar con un tema de proyecto sobre electrónica y electricidad automotriz te agradeceria mucho


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Sep 22, 2009)

Saludos primero que nada para todos los Tecnicos Electronicos y Futuros, que leean este correo.Principalmente para *Eliana *de Republica Dominicana Cordial vienvenida y claro cuenta con un amigo mas via internet desde nuestro bonito Mexico .Yo apenas estoy empesando en la Electronica  y a mis 48 me siento como un niño jugando con los dispositivos electronicos,bueno bien divertido y sobre todo muy nesesario,
un cordial saludo y asta pronto..
Atte
Tomas Varela Andujo
Mexico...


----------



## Xerry (Sep 22, 2009)

Hola a todos/as.

   Me regristré hace poco más de una semana pero no ví este espacio para presentaciones, así que lo hice directamente en el primer post que puse.

   De manera que copio aquí textualmente lo que puse:

    "Hola. Ha sido para mí un placer encontrar este foro en el que hay tanta información interesante. La verdad es que siempre estuve "trasteando" con la electrónica (desde los 14 años), pero aunque soy Ingeniero Técnico Industrial mi especialidad es la alta tensión (muy, muy alta), pero me ha picado de nuevo el gusanillo y vuelvo a retomar mi afición por los mV y mA... "


     Bién, no dije que soy de España, vivo en Madrid y ahora tengo cerca de 40 :-?, así que tiempo ha pasado desde que "trasteaba" como decía al presentarme. Y después de unos días por el foro he de reconocer que se nota el tiempo que ha pasado... 

     Un saludo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 22, 2009)

@Xerry, bienvenido a la comunidad!


----------



## Nicouno (Sep 22, 2009)

Buenas, soy nicolas de bs as y siempre me gusto la electronica!! espero poder ayudar y ser ayudado, muchas gracias y saludos a todos!!!


----------



## javikxf (Sep 23, 2009)

Hola, mi nombre es Javier, soy de valencia.
Un saludo a todos los miembros del foro


----------



## matpie (Sep 23, 2009)

Hola mi nombre es Miguel Angel , vivo en el estado de Michoacán México,   desde que estudiaba secundaria soñaba con saber electrónica, mientras estaba en el bachillerato me metí a un taller de reparación de aparatos electrónicos para aprender, continuando así y concluyendo con mis estudios de ingeniería electrónica. Actualmente trabajo en la industria y he estado a cargo de maquinaria en la que me he desarrollado en el area de electrónica, mecánica, neumática, hidráhulica. 

Estoy muy contento de poder ser parte de esta comunidad. Espero que mis aportaciones les sean útiles y sobre todo aprender más de todos uds.

Saludos.


----------



## lawebdejorge (Sep 24, 2009)

hola amigos, soy Jorge, vivo en Santiago de Chile y soy nuevo en este foro, tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica, pero me llama bastante la atensión, siempre fui el tipico niño que desarmaba todo para ver como funcionada, jejeje, aca es otro nivel y espero tratar de aportar a estar comunidad y por sobretodo aprender bastante, saludos y gracias


----------



## nuk (Sep 25, 2009)

_solo "flata el salon de la fama" jejejeje, hola en primer lugar como lo an dicho algunos es un poco tarde para presentarce aun asi ...._
hola mi nik es "nuk" tengo solo 138 mensajes soy un poquito antiguo hice mi ingreso al foro el 04 jul 2007, actualmente estudio la carrera de Electronica en 2do Ciclo estoy aqui en el foro aprendiendo como los demas compañeros y aportando documentos, tambien me disculpo por las demoras al responder en los temas ya que estoy un poco atareado. se agradece al creador de la pagina "Foro de Electronica" -Andres al otorgar un espacio donde se puede compartir tanto como experiencia e información y naa saludos desde la red jejeje - cambio y fuera y como siempre _"comenten"_


----------



## pentiumgb (Sep 25, 2009)

hola a todos, mi nombre es diego, tengo 30 años me gusta la electronica pero hay muchas cosas que no entiendo todavia, solo hice un curso de electronica de un año y  aprendi bastante, pero todavia me falta mucho.
Espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden, desde ya saludos para todos y a disfrutar del vicio de la electronica!


----------



## Tucasadigital (Sep 28, 2009)

hola, buenas a todos, soy ariel, me dicen chino. soy de moron,. bs as, entro al foro porke estoy buscando un electronico k me pueda ayudar en mis proyectos domoticos k estoy realizando, poder hacer una casa controlada por pc, voy a  ir leyendo los post y los comentarios par interiorizarme en el foro, gracias saludos, estamos en contacto


----------



## valdivia (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola mi nombre es Mauricio y adiferncia de Uds. yo me dedico mas ala parte eléctrica instalaciones domiciliaras .pero  siempre me ha llamado la atención la electrónica no se mucho pero mi curiosidad es grade. Me párese bastante loable que gente como Uds. invierta su tiempo en ayudar a otros sin pedir nada cambio 
Algún día algún día un novato como yo hará una magistral intervención revosante conocimientos y tecnicismos sigamos así que aun falta mucho que aprender y de inventar
¡Viva Chile!


----------



## dbenchq (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola a todos, este es mi primer post, mi nombre es Ben tengo 34 años y 17 años dedicados a la electrónica como pasatiempo me encanta armar proyectos bueno de hecho hace buen tiempo no armo nada pero sé que eso cambiará... desde ahora.

Viva el Perú!


----------



## turel (Oct 1, 2009)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jorge Ulises, tengo 19 años, desde niño me llama la atención la electrónica, pero hace poco más de un año empezé la carrera, la verdad no sé mucho aún porque al comienzo es teoría y poca práctica pero espero ir aprendiendo tanto allá como por aca, y conocer personas que me sirvan como ejemplo para un futuro no muy lejano, saludos a todos =)


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Oct 1, 2009)

Bueno un cordial  saludo para todos los que acaban de ingresar al foro,yo tengo poco que comense con la Electronica y en este grandisimo foro que esta bien padre,yo me siento como niño chiquito con jugetes nuevos.
Bienvenidos a todos de donde quieran que sean un saludo desde Mexico....


----------



## onario (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola a todos me llamo onario y soy aficionado a la electronica y los artilugios y cachibaches en general, soy un poco una mente pequeña pero inquieta. No tengo mas estudios que los que tiene cualquiera, pero intento aprender lo que puedo en internet. Bueno pues nada un saludo a todos y espero que pasemos buenos ratos juntos.


----------



## jobesan (Oct 5, 2009)

Buenos dias.

Me llamo Joaquín  y yo tambien soy un entusiasta de la electronica y de los inventos caseros.    Espero pasar buenos momentos con vosotros.


Saludos


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Oct 5, 2009)

Saludos Cordiales para todos los ya Electronicos y tambien los como yo.[aprendices] Primero que nada la mas cordial vienvenida a este tremendo foro donde abunda la saviduria en Electronica.resivan un cordial saludo desde Mexico Todos.....
Atte
Tomas Varela Andujo....


----------



## clark (Oct 6, 2009)

Solo queria presentarme , soy clark , tengo 28 años y por cosas de la vida me voy a sacar ahora la e.s.o para poder hacer un ciclo de automocion.un amigo me mostro este foro y me parecio muy interesante ya que me gusta mucho la electronica y todo lo que se puede hacer con ella, aun no tengo mucha idea asi que espero que tengais paciencia , si puedo ayudar en algo solo decirlo , un saludo a todo el mundo.


----------



## alexpc89 (Oct 7, 2009)

Buenas, soy Alejandro, vivo en Murcia y soy estudiante de ingeniería técnica industrial en especialidad de electrónica industrial, pienso que aqui voy a aprender mucho mas que en la carrera en cuestión practica. Espero aprender mucho con vosotros


----------



## Chelouruguay (Oct 7, 2009)

Hola, mi nombre es Marcelo y tengo 24 años.
Como muchos de aca, desde chico soy apasionado por probar "cacharros", experimentar, etc.
Asi que cuando terminé la secundaria empezé un curso de Ingenieria en Electrónica.
Ya cursé los 5 años y ahora me falta dar un examen y terminar un proyecto, para obtener mi titulo.

Espero seguir aprendiendo por acá y si se da la oportunidad ayudar a quien lo necesite.

Saludos desde Uruguay.


----------



## Sieuken (Oct 7, 2009)

Hola, me llamo Saúl y estoy en la carrera de ingeniería electrónica, no se mucho y basicamente apenas ando aprendiendo todo esto que es la electrónica y decidi entrar al foro para aprender y saber mas por que pues la electrónica es muy amplificadora y de muchas aplicaciones. Espero me tengan paciencia a todas la dudas que pueda llegar a tener, que todavia soy muy novato.


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Oct 7, 2009)

Andres muy buenas tardes.Primero que nada un saludo cordial y una pregunta.
Podemos cambiar correo y telefono y radio # de radio nextel,se que para algunos paises de por alla puede uno comunicarse  por ese medio muchas gracias..
Atte 
Tomas Varela Andujo
Un saludote desde Mexico..,.,.,.,.


----------



## German Volpe (Oct 7, 2009)

hola, me llamo german tengo 16 años y estudio en la escuela tecnica 8 de la plata, la especialidad de tecnico electromecanico, estoy en 2º año y me falta 1 para terminar. Mucho no me gusta mi especialidad, ya que lo mio es la electronica, asi que seguro voy a seguir ingenieria. entre al foro el año pasado , me enganche y me gusto mucho. por lo que veo hay muchos "pibes" de nuestra edad y eso me deja mas tranquilo jajaj.
cada dia se aprende algo nuevo!!!
saludos


----------



## Dyalma (Oct 7, 2009)

Quien iba a pensar  que me terminaria gustando...

Hola a todos bueno me llamo Dyalma Carlos...tngo 18 años soy estudiante universitario y mi gusto y aficion por la electronica empezo un dia pasaba por una casa y al situarme en ella vi que esta automaticamente se prendia sola...y tanta fue la curiosidad que decidi investigar kom funcionaba esto...aun tngo muchas preguntar por hacer que a su vez me sean respondidas....Quisiera contar con el apoyo de ustedes y de igual forma les pido me pregunten cualquier duda .... aqui toy pa ayudarlos en lo que pueda y para que me ayuden de igual forma... 

Un saludazo a tooos pa toa esa gnt ke recien empiezo a konocer .......


----------



## gatosanlu (Oct 8, 2009)

Hola a todos, soy ruben martin, tengo 18 años y desde pequeño me ha apasionado la electronica, ahora he empezado el modulo de grado medio de Equipos electronicos de consumo, aunque todavia no entiendo casi nada, mi sueño seria poder crear un robot autonomo, m encantan estas cosas, aunque con un modulo de grado medio no creo que pueda hacerlo no? un saludo a todos y os felicito por este gran foro


----------



## msn (Oct 8, 2009)

Hola a Todos!

Mi nombre es Marcos, soy de España y aunque estude Ingeniería electrica, actualmente estoy haciendo el proyecto fin de carrera sobre electrónica.

Un saludo, y gracias por compartir vuestros conocimientos


----------



## iTzVic0 (Oct 8, 2009)

Nunca es tarde para Pesentarse

Hola Soy Javier Lara de Venezuela tengo 20 Años de edad Estudio 6to Semestre Ing.Telecomunicaciones La verdad ahora con una materia que ando viendo que se llama Digitales.. Me a empezado a gustar esto de la electronica.. Espero que yo sea de su ayuda y ustedes aclaren muchas dudas que seguro tendre en el camino.. Se les envia saludos a todos =P y Espero sea bienvenido en el Foro , Gracias!


----------



## cerebroo (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola a todos, soy Christian Sanjinez, tengo 19 años, y soy de Peru.
Curso el 5º ciclo de la carrera de Ingenieria Eléctronica, soy un apasionado de la electronica, me gusta todo en cuanto a diseñar, no solo montar, y estoy aqui para ayudar y ser ayudado, enseñar, y aprender. 

Saludos.

Cerebro


----------



## sfg88 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hola a todos soy Saul Fuentes, tengo 21 años me gusta la electronica desde pequeño y no la pienso dejar, me fascina la tecnologia y el saber como funciona para luego de ahi adaptarla a mis gustos, hmmm... no tengo un area especifica de mi agrado pero creo que me voy mas por el area de radiofrecuencia, buenos dia a todos y es espero compartir y aprender mucho en este foro.

Saludos


----------



## broswer (Oct 10, 2009)

Hola a todos soy carlos tengo 16 años soy estudiante y me gusta la electronica desde chico. Me gusta saber como funcionan las cosas, hacer experimentos, claro todo con electronica ahora estoy haciendo un proyecto para finalizar el semestre  espero que pueda ayudarlos y ser ayudado por ustedes.

Saludos


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Oct 10, 2009)

Que tal Saul Fuentes.
primero que nada recibe un cordial saludo y bienvenido al mejor foro de internet.[bueno para mi.]
espero y todos aprendamos de los que saben mas,por mi parte te comento que yo tengo 48 años y estoy como los niños con juguetes nuevos,me refiero a el equipo que se utiliza en este tipo de Electronica.espero aprender mucho mas  muy pronto ..yo apenas tengo mes y medio estudiando,apenas estamos ahorita en los transformadores pero pura teoria y esta bien interesante,.,.
Recibe un cordial saludo desde Mexico..
Atte.
Tomas Varela Andujo.,.,.,

[Comenta Saul donde estas de donde eres????]


----------



## elcp474 (Oct 10, 2009)

q onda a toos soy edvin y estoy estudiando electronica, me gusta lo que hago, soy de guatemala y ... no se q mas decir.

saludos

q clase de proyeto haces


----------



## flacastfyupn (Oct 12, 2009)

Hola a todos:
Mi nombre es Stefanny Gomez, tengo 20años y estudio 4to semestre de licenciatura en elctronica en la universidad Pedagogica Nacional de Bogota, Colombia.
Me gusta mucho la electronica, pero me especializo en la sintesis y analisis de circuitos.
Espero que mi poco conocimento les pueda ayudar en algo, asi comoespero aprender un poco de cada uno de ustedes....
Bye


----------



## sfg88 (Oct 12, 2009)

tomas varela andujo dijo:


> [Comenta Saul donde estas de donde eres????]



 jaj Si claro para completar mi presentacion, Estudio en la Facultad de Ciencias y Tecnologia de la UMSS (Universidad Mayor de San Simon) cochabamba Bolivia, ya voy por el 5to semestre

Saludos.


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Oct 13, 2009)

Stefanni Gomez,
Bienvenida primero que nada,y un cordial saludo desde  MEXICO
Yo me llamo Tomas y apenas estoy en teoria el los primeros meses de Electronica y tengo 48 años,me da gusto que gente como ustedes quieran compartir lo que ya saben Bendita juventud gracias de ante mano,,que siga ese entusiasmo por dar y recibir..
y claro bienvenida ala gran familia de Electronicos...
Atte
Tomas Varela Andujo.
Nuevo Laredo Tamaulipas Mexico......,.,.,.,


----------



## omarturo9827 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hola me llamo omar tengo 24 años hace poco lei algo sobre los pics y ahora me estoy iniciando en esto y se agradece mucho un sitio como este


----------



## Neo(el elegido) (Oct 14, 2009)

Saludo a todos:

  Mi nombre es Giomankys Nieves Santos, de Cuba.  me encanta el mundo de la electronica  y mas ahora ue se mecla con la informática.  Soy dameas,  radioaficionado con indicativo de llamada  CL6Neo. Fan a la programacion, el cacharreo, los invento  y las comunicaciones.

   Bueno  perdonen que sea corto el comentario.  em mantengo Online  para todos los que deceen contactar conmigo:

   Email: giomankys@ipivc.rimed.cu

                     73 cordiales.


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 14, 2009)

hola gente soy richard alonso,vivo en minas uruguay,y soy tecnico en electronica,la electronica me empeso a interesar desde los 13 años,mas o menos,tuve la suerte de estudiar y resivirme,no estoy arrepentido de mi eleccion,es mas estoy tanto tiempo metido en la electronica que casi no tengo tiempo ni para estar con amigos,y en cuanto al foro,buscando circuitos de casualidad encontre esta pagina,me registre y la verdad muy conforme con todos,todos tienen buenas intensiónes,nos ayudamos entre todos sin pedir nada a cambio,eso esta bueno,por eso me quede en este foro,es otra eleccion de la cual no me arrepiento,UN SALUDO A TODOS LOS QUE HACEN POSIBLE ESTE FORO DESDE EL CREADOR ,HASTA NOSOTROS,LOS MIEMBROS,


----------



## cambeiro (Oct 15, 2009)

Hola a todos. 
Me llamo Marco Cambeiro. Soy Oficial de Máquinas de la Marina Mercante y he decidido registrarme en este foro para tratar de aprender unos temas importantes para mi trabajo y ayudar en lo que se pueda.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2009)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Jorge Ayala, soy frabricante de Cocinas y Closets de Calidad, me interesa mucho la electronica pues la aplico en la automatizacion de mis maquinas, y lo he tomado como mi gran hobbie aunque entre mas quiero aprender exponencialmente crecen mis dudas, asi que no se cuanto pueda resistir mi IQ, Jeje, tengo 35 años y soy de la Rep. Mexicana, Dolores Hgo. C.I.N, ademas quiero agradecer a este foro y los moderadores por su paciencia y tolerancia, e imagino los esfuerzos por mejorarlo....
gracias y buena suerte en sus proyectos e incluso en la vida para todos...


----------



## leolping (Oct 16, 2009)

Hola mi nombre es Leo, estudio ingenieria electronica y soy "aficionado" (hace ya unos 10 0 12 años que estoy en el tema) a la reparacion de pc en general.

Ando estudiando el mundo de los pic y freescale y como hobby toco algo de piano preferentemente musica clasica o tango (si me saliera bien aunque sea 1).

Bueno saludos y suerte.


----------



## Galileu (Oct 17, 2009)

Hola, mi nombre es Jordi Breu y soy natural de Barcelona, tengo 48 años.

Me considero electronico desde los 12 años y soy programador de PLC's en el ambito profesional.

Quisiera poder compartir algunas ideas con vosotros, las tengo expuestas en mi página web y si de lo que podamos compartir aprendo alguna cosa me habré dado por satisfecho.

Suerte a tod@s
Galileu


----------



## eLBARDOS (Oct 18, 2009)

Hola. Que tal Mi nombre es: 

Bardos Valdivia Tecnico en Electronica y Computacion. 

Conosco la electronica hace 5 años y es lo mas maravilloso que haya visto en mi vida. Aparte que me da de comer.`

Ando es mas actualizaciones de la electronica ya que la tecnologia esta creciendo. 

Gracias Por Este Espacio.


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Oct 18, 2009)

Saludos cordiales colegas Electronicos,les escribe un futuro tecnico muy pronto. yo apenas estoy en la escuela y esta bastante interesante todo lo relacionado con la Electronica.tambien por razones economicas tomamos este camino que si hubiera sabido como es,unos 10 años antes y claro ver tenido el tiempo para aprender creo que es algo bastante
interesante bueno,es el presente del futuro que tenemos ahorita,.,..bueno eso creo yo,..,.
Un cordial saludo desde Mexico.,.
Atte
Tomas Varela Andujo,.,.,.,.
Y de ante mano bienvenidos...,.,.,..

ho, se me paso yo tambien tengo 48 años.,.


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Oct 20, 2009)

Josue.,.,.
 primero que nada bienvenido ala gran comunidad de Electronicos.donde no hay mas que pura sabiduria en Electronica y claro todos comparten de sus conocimientos y experiencias,pero jovencito estas en tu plena juventud de hacer y desacer cuanto se pone enfrente,.ahorita ya no estamos como hace varios años bueno muchos años atrás,[me refiero aqui en Mexico]
primero ya tenemos este medio que es bastante bueno tiene mucha información de todo lo que uno quiera saber.,y nomas faltaria ponerle los kilos uno para lograr todo lo posible en Educacion.
Te comento que yo apenas estoy estudiando este ramo,empecé en agosto 
,es un curso de 6 meses de pura teoria y si pasamos de ahi siguen la practicas.,.y te comento que esta bien interesante yo por mi parte ya tengo 48 años y la computadora mia ya no es como cuando estaba de tu edad pero TODO CON ESFUERZO SE LOGRA EN ESTA VIDA,SI UNO QUIERE .,.,.,NADA ES GRATIS REQUIERE DE DEDICACION Y NO RAJARSE.,.,.
Recibe un cordial saludo desde Nuevo Laredo,,y A echarle muchas ganas..,.,
Atte
Tomas Varela Andujo.,.,.
Nuevo Laredo Tamaulipas.,.,.,.

No rajarse  quiere decir Mucha furza y voluntad..

Perdon FUERZA no FURSA,.,


----------



## farruquin (Oct 20, 2009)

Hola atodos-as:
Me llamo farruquin y no es que viva de la electronica ,pero me gusta mucho aprender de todo un poco para asi chapucear cuando se me estropea algo. 
Gracias por dejarme entrar en vuestro foro.


----------



## EL GATO INGENIERO (Oct 20, 2009)

Hola a todos mi nombre es cristobal pero mis amigos me llaman el gato soy estudiante de ing electronica y espero que me pudean y poder brindar ayuda en este tipo de comunidad para hacer crecer esta gran profecion


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Oct 21, 2009)

Cristobal [gato]
Bienvenido ala gran comunidad de Electronicos,
un saludo cordial desde Nuevo Laredo Tams.
comenta de que parte de Mexico eres???


----------



## pato wlmc (Oct 25, 2009)

Que tal soy Eduardo patrico, pero todos me dicen pato jeje,  tengo 14 años, pero no se confundan; aun a mi corta edad soy uno de los mas grandes aficionados a la infromatica y electronica de toda mi comunidad.

Soy un buen programador, he desarrollado virus ( Sin malas intensiónes, se le llama hacking etico, luego explico jeje ) y recientemente, gracias a un proyecto de la escuela me enamore del mundo de la electronica.

Siento que este foro en verdad me va a traer demasiados beneficios, pues desde que llege me pusieron un reto muy dificil, pues no sabia como resolver un problema de resistencias de paralelo ( ni siquiera sabia que significaba Ω   )  pero con gran empeño logre resolverlo,  asi que muchas gracias, y les agradezco el honor de que me dejen entrar en su gran comunidad, para ignorar un poco menos de este maravilloso mundo de la electronica


Por cierto, tambien soy excelente en photoshop, imageready y flash, jeje, de echo esta firma la acabo de hacer.  asi que si alguien necesita algo estoy a sus ordenes.

Lo unico que veo mal de esta es que me la cargo algo lenta el servidor, pero ya despues lo arreglo jeje  

SALUDOS


----------



## URUGUAY (Oct 25, 2009)

Buenas,

Mi nombre es Diego, 23 años, soy de Uruguay, me gusta la electronica, estoy estudiando la carrera de Ingeniero tecnologico y soy tecnico en audoi-video.

Espero aprender mucho en el foro ya que quiero tener nuevos conocimientos sobre la electronica.

Saludos!


----------



## Thrashard (Oct 27, 2009)

Hola, saludos a todos los miembros de este foro, donde espero adquirir y poder compartir conocimientos. Yo soy Ingeniero Técnico en Electrónica, y en mi trabajo toco mayormente temas de instrumentación y PLCs.


----------



## akasha (Oct 27, 2009)

hola mi nombre es akasha soy de japan y vivo en chile quisiera crear una sal solo para motos pero en la pagina principal tengo varios preyectos unos terminadors y otros inconclusos todos relacionados con laelectronica aplicada en motos
ejem:alarma , radio,amplifiacadores luces cargadores extras , neblineros  todos estos de bajo consumo para la bateria de la moto.
bueno esta es mi idea pero no puedo subir nada por estar limitado como usuario
pd:tengo mas de 500 urls de electronica de distintos paises en mas de 25 idiomas como las puedo subir


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 27, 2009)

Hola.
Crea un tema en en el foro de Autrónica, yo que sé, "todo para las motos" o algo así.

Suerte.
Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## Grey Fox (Oct 28, 2009)

ola q tal hermanos electronicos mi nombre es alfredo pero me pueden decir Raiden o Grey Fox desde hace poco estoy en esto de la electronica y desde entonces me he quedado facinado!

tan solo de saber que la mayoria de las ocsas estan hechas por medio de electronica, pues bien yo estudio en el instituto politecnico nacional en la vocacional numero 3 y diran que mi escuela por ser del IPN esmuy buena y si lo es! pero desgraciadamente nuestra generacion va demasiado rapida que realemnte no nos explican bien los componentes 

mi iniciativa por investigar ese tipo de cosas es muy grande lo malo es que el internet es tan inmenso peor no para ccosas tan utiles como lo es estto por lo tanto mi principal motivo por entrar en este maravilloso foro es para pedirles ayuda  aunque no sepa mucho les podria decir algunas cosillas a aquellos que igual tambien son primerisos como yo jeje. bueno pues para q se den una idea de mi "avance" a penas este dia 28 de octubre de 2009 vimos lo que son multiplexores (MUX) y los demuti... (DMX)


----------



## temperamen (Oct 29, 2009)

hola soy mauricio veraldinelli y soy de colombia y me interesa mucho aprender cosas de ustedes q ya tienen experiencia con la electronica


----------



## Grey Fox (Oct 29, 2009)

pato wlmc dijo:


> Que tal soy Eduardo patrico, pero todos me dicen pato jeje,  tengo 14 años, pero no se confundan; aun a mi corta edad soy uno de los mas grandes aficionados a la infromatica y electronica de toda mi comunidad.
> 
> Soy un buen programador, he desarrollado virus ( Sin malas intensiónes, se le llama hacking etico, luego explico jeje ) y recientemente, gracias a un proyecto de la escuela me enamore del mundo de la electronica.
> 
> ...


valla pero si t gusta la electronica y muy aficionado esta raro que no se sepas que el simbolo de omega son los ohmios y que es una resistencia es lo mas basico y ademas q todo ciercuito tiene esos


----------



## kuroi (Oct 29, 2009)

hola electronicoadictos. 

Soy Sergio  y tengo 31 años ,soy de una ciudad cercana a Barcelona y un apasionado a la electronica , soy tecnico electronico y aunque utilizo poco la electronica , me gusta descubrir nuevos esquemas y de vez en cuando crear alguno solo por hobby.

salu2


----------



## FRYCK (Nov 5, 2009)

hola  a todos  mi nombre es Fran Restrepo   estoy  en 9 semestre de ingeniería electrónica   hace  un  tiempo llegue  aquí  por  un  problema   con   micro controladores    y desde  ahí no e podido salir por  la  gran  cantidad  de temas  interesantes que  no e  acabado  de leer. y  creo  que  voy  a estar  un largo tiempo mas  espero  poder  colaborar    y seguir  aprendiendo  en lo que pueda   gracias  al  foro  y  chao


----------



## josbull7 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hola buenas, este es mi primer post. Me llamo Jose  Mª y soy ingeniero técnico electrónico, después de pasar por F.P de la misma rama, ya de pequeño me gustaba el tema. En estos momentos  me dedico a la docencia desde hace 8 o 9 años .
 Cuando puedo y tengo algo de tiempo me  encanta cacharrear y desarrollar sistemas digitales con microcontroladores.
Con este foro espero poder aprender de aquellas personas más experimentadas, y por supuesto ofrecer ayudada a todas aquellas que puedan necesitarla.


Muchos saludos.


----------



## Pupe (Nov 7, 2009)

Saludos a todos,

Mi nombre es Geuseppe, tengo 21 años, estudio Ingeniería Electrónica porque realmente me apasiona este asunto y la verdad tengo muchos sueños con esto. No sé desde cuándo entró esto en mí pero agradezco a Dios poder haberlo descubierto.
Alternativamente trabajo en una página deportiva como redactor y periodista.
Soy un usuario "pasivo" ya que leo bastante pero posteo poco.
Me gusta mucho leer y estoy aprendiendo a trabajar con FPGAs, espero en un futuro poder ofrecer más a la comunidad.


----------



## LOVED (Nov 7, 2009)

*hola... Me acabo de unir a esta comunidad,solo  o hice por una consulta pero me he dado cuenta q esta comunidad es una chimba ,es reeebacana ...   A mi me gusta la electronica y se algunas cosas de ella q les podria servir...

Vmz *


----------



## djmukura (Nov 9, 2009)

saludo atodos, mi nombre es jose luis gomez 33 aÑos de tijuana mexico,, soy tecnico en electronica desde hace 15 años y ha esto me he dedicado de lleno y estoy tan metido en el tema que estoy por finalizar mi proyecto que esta en proceso de patente,, pues con orgullo les puedo decir que es un generador autosustentable, y no emite ningun tipo de contaminacion... ...cordial y amable saludo para todos,,,


----------



## tecno9 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hola gente del foro ¡¡¡ aqui llego un nuevo mienbro a la comunidad.. espero aprender de ustedes de muchas cosas ya que soy un novato en esto que me apasiona..        
Saludosa todos..


----------



## renanvinicius (Nov 10, 2009)

hola a todos mi nombre es renan. 
vivo aquí en españa desde la provincia de valencia en un pequeño pueble-cito .
tengo escasos 17 años. se bastante de informática ,también e echo algunos altavoces diy con respuesta en frecuencia planasi algo de electrónica. me gustaría aprender i dar mis conocimiento a este foro.


----------



## juergenaut (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi, bros.......
Mi nombre es Jurgens Gabriel Perez   tengo 20 años y soy nica.... ..
En estos momentos estoy cursando el segundo año de ingenieria electronica en la universidad nacional de ingenierias (UNI).. Me encanta la electronica porque es semejante a un juego que libras con tu mante para ordenar de un modo adecuado cada oieza y asi funcione del modo que tu requieres........

Tambien amo la musica....
bye...


----------



## darkdice (Nov 11, 2009)

holaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! muy buenas a tod@s! uno mas por estos mundos, a ver que aprendo gracias a ustedes, y si puedo a ver si aporto algo tb!


----------



## Tasmin (Nov 11, 2009)

Buenas noches. Soy Tasmin, tengo 23 años y soy de España. No tengo ni idea de electrónica, por unos fallos en el coche me he puesto a buscar información y dí con este foro, espero aprender algunas cosillas con vosotros, aunque soy muy negada para estos temas. 

Un saludito a todos/as me voy a leer y releer post.


----------



## elinconparable (Nov 11, 2009)

Primeramente...
Hola a todos me llamo Hector y soy uno mas de los aficionados ala electronica...
mmm me gusta mas lo que es la parte de sonido todo lo referente con amplificadores,ecualizadores,...parlantes...y toda la parte de audio..
Bueno ha sido un placer averme unido al foro..ya q este esta buenisimo...ok
saludos.. desde santa cruz-Bolivia.


----------



## bandolero (Nov 12, 2009)

hola a todos mi nombre es jose manuel soy electronico en españa , mi pason es mi trabajo.


----------



## txiki00 (Nov 12, 2009)

muy buenas a todos,
soy nuevo por estos lares, y también soy muy nuevo con la eléctronica y me gustaría aprender. Sé programar un poquito y me gustaría aprender a programar pic's. A ver que conseguimos jeje
muchísimas gracias y a seguir bien a todos

sl2


----------



## raupadel (Nov 13, 2009)

Hola mi nombre es Raul Vazquez, de Sevilla (España).
Tengo 33 años y me encanta este mundo de la eléctronica soy tecnico auxiliar de electricidad-electronica y ahora me estoy replanteando continuar mis estudios en este sector, lo que pasa es que no se por donde empezar ya que hace bastante tiempo que abandone la vida estudiantil, agradeceria asesoramiento al respecto.
Un saludo atodos.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 13, 2009)

Raupadel...


> me estoy replanteando continuar mis estudios en este sector, lo que pasa es que no se por donde empezar ya que hace bastante tiempo que abandone la vida estudiantil,


yo te recomiendo dos cosas:
1.- buscar una buena escuela....
2. si lo quieres hacer por tu cuenta...http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/... seria un buen comienzo...
Saludos...


----------



## TOOKBANK (Nov 13, 2009)

Bueno, soy nuevo aquí...entre en esta pagina porque quería mirar algo acerca de un proyectito que quería hacer....No se que deciros, tengo 19 años y estoy haciendo un grado medio de equipos electrónicos ya que me apasiona mucho este tema.


----------



## MIGUEL SALINAS (Nov 14, 2009)

hola mi nombre es miguel salinas tengo 21 años, de pequeño siempre me llamo la atencion la electronica
y ahora que la conosco un poco mas... me encuentro con el gran potencial que esta tiene para resolver problemas de la vida real,una de sus ramas que mas me llama la atencion es la automatizacion basada en microcontroladores y microprocesadores(electronica aplicada)...
espero que todos compartamos conocimientos como se ha venido haciendo hasta ahora y bueno saludos a todos


----------



## Marigel (Nov 16, 2009)

Hola

mi nombre es maria de los angeles, soy estudiante de electronica, espero ser util en este foro y tambien obtener algo de sus experiencias y conocimientos

saludos


----------



## jimmydummie (Nov 16, 2009)

Hola gente del foro, me presento, me llamo Facundo Escarlon y soy de Argentina. Soy un aficionado a la electrónica desde hace unos cuantos años. Encontré esta comunidad buscando info sobre fuentes switching. lo que me llama la atención es (además de la electrónica) la importancia que muchos le dan a la forma de expresar las ideas, que en muchos otros foros eso a veces no ocurre. Bueno, espero poder compartir conocimientos con todos ustedes mas adelante,para seguir aprendiendo.

Saludos.


----------



## Calico (Nov 16, 2009)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Borja. Soy nuevo en el foro. Estoy aqui por compartir con todos vosotros esta aficion. Espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden enesos momentos de ofuscacion donde no encuentras la solucion. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## ShiokoRRoll (Nov 17, 2009)

Mi Nombre es Miguel Angel Flores Ortiz, estudiante de preparatoriaa de 3er semestre de electronicaa la verdad me llamo0 mucho la atencion y de Hecho estoy trabajando0 en un pequeño proyecto pero me gustaria la ayuda de los que ya tienen tiempo0 de dicados a la electronicaa espero0 kee alguien se ofresca a ayudarmeee


----------



## josejackson (Nov 18, 2009)

¡Hola!

Me llamo Jose Luis, y soy de Badajoz, España. Estoy estudiando ingeniería técnica industrial (esp. Electrónica industrial) y toco la guitarra eléctrica. He estado ojeando el foro y parece muy muy interesante y la gente muy agradable, así que espero poder participar con lo poco que sé.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## amonreal (Nov 18, 2009)

Hola a todos Soy Alfonso, y estoy aqui para poder aprender cada dia mas de electronica, y de los nuevas tecnoligias

Un saludo


----------



## rglez (Nov 19, 2009)

Buenas noches o... haha ya a estas horas de cenicienta buenos dias.

Soy Roberto, alumno de sistemas digitales, estoy apenas empapandome en el mundo de la electronica digital, y bueno dandome algunos salpicones de la electronica analoga, siempre ma han interesado pero realmente hasta hace poco tuve la oportunidad de estudiar ya formalmente.

Mi finalidad es poder despejar las dudas con la ayuda de ustedes asi como tambien poder contribuir al foro la poca experiencia que tengo, pero que va creciendo dia con dia.

Saludos


----------



## Digital (Nov 19, 2009)

De primeras un cordial saludo a esta gran comunidad, soy un friki electronico, desde que era pequeño, me encantaba desarmar todo lo que pillaba, toda radio, despertador, o cacharro que pillaba lo desarmaba, luego cuando me regalaron mi primer mecano con sistema de motor electrico, supe que algun dia me tenia ke dedicar al mundillo de la electricidad electronica, me pasaba el dia entero armando pequeños prototipos con el motorcillo electrico, añadiendole luces o chorraditas


Mas mayor, tuve una malas juntas, ocasionando que los estudios no me fueran bien. Gracias a que entre en un colegio de curas bastante estrico, saque un grado medio de electronica de consumo, luego hize un cursillo de automatismo y control, empeze a currar como sat de climatizacion y ahora estoy liado con el superior de productos electronicos aprendiendo mas..

Bla bla y ba,  En fin una historia muy larga de contar, espero pasar buenos ratos por aqui

Saludos


----------



## eltona (Nov 19, 2009)

Que tal mi nombre es Alejandro Cruz, soy Ing  en Electronica, espero aportar y aprender de todos y cada uno de ustedes, por que al igual que la mayoria sabemos que no aprendemos todo en la escuela y muchas de las ocacionas la teoria es muy muy di
distinta a la practica.

saludos!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yager (Nov 19, 2009)

Hola  a todos que bueno es estar aqui en este grandioso foro mi nombre es Jorge y dispuesto a compartir y aprender mas de este fascinante mundillo de la electronica


----------



## goosebasurto (Nov 19, 2009)

Hola amigos, soy Jose M Basurto
  No se mucho de electronica pero es algo que siempre me ha llamado la atencion. Lo que si se es que es algo complicado de aprender por tu cuenta y sin aparatos para poder hacer testeos. Que pena de no haber seguido estudiando cuando lo tenia que haber hecho.

  Preguntare cosas basicas y sencillas que no tengo claras y me imagino que sea un poco coñazo responder esas cosas, aunque a su vez espero que me respodais para poder iniciarme un poco.

  Desde aqui un saludo a todos


----------



## luduvid (Nov 19, 2009)

wait!!!! falto yo 



holas a todos los tecnica soy new en el foro 

esta muy chido el foro felicidades bendiciones 

bye!


----------



## rengo (Nov 20, 2009)

Buenas !!!

Soy el rengo, tengo 17 años y estudio electrónica. Entré porque tengo un par de apuros de fin de año para entregar unas plaquetas y estoy buscando ayuda, y me parecio copado el foro de manera que pienso seguir entrando para ir aprendiendo. Ojala alguien pueda ayudarme, saludos !!


----------



## Improvisado (Nov 21, 2009)

Perdon por tanta ignorancia junta en un solo individuo (yo). Soy nuevo en el foro y aparte de tener la intencion de aprender algo de electronica, digamos como entusiasta ya que no se nada..... quisiera saber como se hacer una "pregunta" en el foro, ya que hace 48 hs estoy tratando de llegar a esa parte y no la he localizado.

Mi nombre es Diego, soy profesor de Informatica, y me gustaria aprender electronica, pasa que tengo que empezar de cero cero zero

Gracias y un abrazo para todos.....


----------



## lubeck (Nov 21, 2009)

Bienvenido Improvisado


> quisiera saber como se hacer una "pregunta" en el foro, ya que hace 48 hs estoy tratando de llegar a esa parte y no la he localizado.


Nada mas un detalle... en este foro no se hacen preguntas directamente hay temas en los que puedes participar y exponer tus dudas, es *muy importante* que antes de que abras un tema *uses el buscador* para ver si ya hay un tema similar a lo que quieras o te interese aprender...
para abrir un tema selecciona la liga Home busca la categoria en la cual encaja tu tema, ingresa en el y ahi pulsa el boton abrir tema... tambien es muy importante que no utilices como titulo ayuda, urgente, necesito, alguien sabe... etc. sino que pongas el titulo del proyecto en cuestion como por ejemplo "Funcionamiento Motor AC" o similar...
Espero haya sido claro y de ayuda... y empieza por buscar temas de tu interes....
Si quieres empezar de cero y le intelijes al ingles o tienes un buen traductor te recomiendo esta pagina...
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/

Saludos....


----------



## marcyy (Nov 22, 2009)

hola, soy estudiante de ingenieria tecnica electronica y sinceramente, por cosas que han sucedido estos ultimos años han conseguidoq ue no cogiera con ganas la carrera y que se me olvidase que me gusta el tema y quiero aprender y engancharme a ello.
es el 2º foro en el que ingreso y espero que me guste lo mismo que el otro.
segun he visto de primeras me gusta porque no se admite la mala educacion, en que yo estoy tampoco.
deciros que lo primero que hice antes de buscar mi duda, fue leer las normas del foro y me parece cuanto menos respetables.

por ahora ya estoy exponiendo mi duda en un hilo ya empezado y ya me estan hechando una manilla

tengo que empezar desde abajo porque hay cosas de las que no me acuerdo y muchas mas cosas que no se

un saludo a todos y espero pasar mucho tiempo aprendiendo


----------



## Penny (Nov 22, 2009)

hola mi nombre es Jose y soy estudiante de ing. electronica 
la verdad pienso que entre mas se de esto mas me falta aprender 
bueno actualmente estoy aciendo mis stadias de ingenieria 
en el departamento de posgrado, con un proyecto de control 
en generacion de energia 
Espero compartir buenos momentos, conocimientos y experiencias
en este foro


----------



## puck (Nov 24, 2009)

Hola soy Jeremías, hace tiempo que veo el foro, pero recien hoy me hice una cuenta, voy a primer año de electrónica, y espero ayudar y que me puedan ayudar con mis dudas!


----------



## Giullius (Nov 25, 2009)

Hola a todos.

Iba ha decir que soy nuevo pero en realidad tengo 45 años y gracias a las indirectas de Fogonazo he encontrado el hilo de presentaciones.
Estudie algo de electronica de joven y ahora es mi hobby en mis ratos libres.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## jokus (Nov 28, 2009)

Me llamo Jose y es mi segundo post.
Soy apasionado de la electronica, me gusta inventar cosas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Kobunko (Nov 28, 2009)

Hola: me llamo Marcelo, me dicen Kobunko. Soy músico, me gustó siempre meter mano en cuestiones electrónicas, pasé los 50 años hace poco. Después de varias pasadas por arriba y desde afuera en el foro, me pareció encontrar comentarios, temas y tutoriales hechos por gente que le pone el alma a esto, así que bueno: creo que llego más a aprender que a aportar, pero no me acobardo. Si alguien quiere algún aporte, sobre todo es efectos, pre y cosas afines, en la medida de mis limitadas posibilidades, acá estoy a disposición. Creo que un foro de este nivel es dificil de encontrar, por lo menos en español y en una tónica directa y accesible. Es una alegría estar acá.



Improvisado dijo:


> intencion de aprender algo de electronica
> me gustaria aprender electronica, pasa que tengo que empezar de cero



Hola amigo: si no manejás el inglés te dejo este enlace http://www.electronicafacil.net/ que tiene una cantidad de información básica, pero muy surtida y muy bien explicada (facil de descargar también) un abrazo.


----------



## adolfof (Nov 30, 2009)

Me toca jaja

mi nombre es a. alberto flores martinez
soy de mexico y estoy estudiando ingienieria en sistemas
y una clase es sobre electrónica, me encanta.

tengo 20 años y soy principiante

saludos!


----------



## yoandy (Dic 1, 2009)

Hola mi nombre es yoandy tengo 23 años, estudio lic. en electromedicina en Cuba y me apasiona la electrónica y al igual que muchos soy principiante . Espero aprender de ustedes en este forum. Gracias a todos…Saludos


----------



## pernicola (Dic 2, 2009)

hola hola: Mi nombre es Alvaro Pernas, 30 años, vivo en Chile, pero me gusta decir que soy terricola (no me gusta el tema de las fronteras). Estudie lic. en Física pero no continue con el doctorado que habría sido lo logico, en vez de eso me fui a vivir al campo con mi señora... mi interes actual es desarrollar o popularizar la low-tech (tecnologia de bajo costo, bajo impacto y en general hagalo ud. mismo). Esta es la primera vez que me apunto a un foro, se puede decir que es el comienzo de mi vida virtual,  no dejo de asombrarme de esta revolución que es la red. Y bueno, tengo conocimientos básicos de casi todas las areas de la física pero muy poca practica ¿de que me sirve saber la teoría cuántica de diodos y transistores si apenas se utilizarlos?, en fin no es mucho lo que puedo aportar al foro pero si soy de alguna ayuda me sentire realizado
un abrazo y mis sinceros deseos de amistad para uds.


----------



## jorgecab (Dic 2, 2009)

Hola a todos. Soy electrotécnico pero me gusta mucho la electrónica. Desde joven (tengo 58 años) me dediqué a ella por hobby y también realicé trabajos de reparación en audio, receptores y transmisores sobre todo valvulares. Actualmente no le dedico tanto tiempo debido a otras actividades pero siempre mantengo ese “fuego sagrado” y me gusta realizar cada tanto algún proyecto y estar actualizado. Espero seguir aprendiendo cada día mas sobre este tan apasionante tema. Muy interesante esta comunidad. Cordiales saludos para todos.


----------



## jpalopez (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola,
Soy informatico y tengo un poco olvidados los pocos conocimientos que adquiri de electronica, y ahora me ha vuelto a picar el gusanillo y quiero retomarlo, por el google encontre esta pagina que tiene muchos temas interesantes!!
Saludos!!


----------



## locojav (Dic 3, 2009)

mi nombre es javier soy de Ecuador, me interesa la electronica en los campos de medicina y automatizacion, estoy interesado en realizar proyectos


----------



## sin7 (Dic 5, 2009)

Hola, mi nombre Luis Daniel Arévalo vivo en Caracas (Venezuela) y aprecio la visión de los que aquí integramos el foro. La verdad solo tengo 22 años y estoy junto a la electrónica desde los 11 años cuando monte mi primer astable 555. Estudio ultimo año de ingeniería en telecomunicaciones, por ser la única rama de la electrónica difícil de alcanzar sin un propio estudio de nivel superior. Estoy aquí para aprender todo lo que se pueda y para colaborar al máximo en cuanto en mi conocimiento competa. Se mucho de Assembler y de Otros lenguajes como C, Visual B 6.0, Turbo Pascal... estoy a la orden espero poder conocer a muchas personas.


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Dic 7, 2009)

Hola, soy efren, de mexico, estudie media ingenieria informatica y soy medio musico. Tengo las nociones basicas de electronica, pero necesito confirmarlas jeje. Mis proyectos los trato de aplicar a la multimedia, actualmente estoy tratando de construir el amplificador de 400w que se encuentra en construyasuvideorockola.com


----------



## WaRc3L (Dic 9, 2009)

Hola, soy Marcel de Catalunya ( España ) aun estoy en ESO, pero me interesa la electronica... y espero que sea bienvenido en el foro 


Saludos!

*WaRc3L*


----------



## jechure (Dic 9, 2009)

Buenos días a todos, mi nombre es Jesús Eduardo Hinojos

Soy estudiante de Ingeniería en Electrónica en ITSON, tercer semestre pero estoy adelantado en algunas materias, el próximo semestre entro a Teoría de Control y Teoría Electromagnética y tengo como hobby tocar la batería, soy miembro de una banda de Rock Progresivo.

Me interesan mucho los temas de electrónica de control, señales y la electrónica de audio, tanto digital como analógica.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 9, 2009)

jechure dijo:


> Me interesan mucho los temas de electrónica de control, señales y la electrónica de audio, tanto digital como analógica.


Y Futurama.
El Hipnosapo (Hypnotoad) no es de los más conocidos de la serie 

Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Regental (Dic 9, 2009)

hola!! me llamo Jesus Aquilino Murillo osorio jeje se muy poco de electronica pero estoy realmente deseoso de aprender , jeje me tomo dificultad realizar el test de suficiencia  ya se imaginaran como vengo espero y este foro me ilumine mejor


----------



## lubeck (Dic 9, 2009)

Bienvenido regental



> me tomo dificultad realizar el test de suficiencia



No te preocupes por eso, yo ahora que recuerdo no tengo la mas remota idea de como hice para pasarlo pero aqui estoy, ahora gracias a los grandes maestros que hay en este foro ya le estoy tomando amor al arte....

post.end


----------



## Raygoza (Dic 9, 2009)

Me he presentado un par de veces por ahí en el foro, pero bueno, hacerlo formal no empobrece.

Carlomagno Solórzano Raygoza, ingeniero en comunicaciones y electrónica, he trabajado como diseñador electrónico para tarjetas de control de cajeros automáticos y como diseñador de iluminación basada en leds (actualmente)

En este último hago tanto iluminación decorativa en RGB (colores básicos) como iluminación residencial y pública en blanco.

Estoy a sus ordenes y bueno, que decir, excelente foro, casi no escribo pero me la paso leyendo bastante...

aaa y ese test... uff... con todo y todo casi no lo pasaba jejeje....

Raygoza


----------



## miguelsoy (Dic 10, 2009)

Hola me llamo Miguel Menéndez y estoy estudiando electrónica superior, espero poder ayudar y ser ayudado por compañeros de este bonito gremio. Ya saben donde estoy......chao.


----------



## aqjode (Dic 11, 2009)

Hola a todos. 

Me llamo Jorge y soy de Valladolid (España). Estoy estudiando Ingeniería Electrónica y mis búsquedas de información me han llevado a este foro. Puede que no sea  tan creativo como algunas personas que se han presentado antes que yo, pero desde luego me gustaría mucho aprender muchas cosas sobre la electrónica, ya que considero que no se me está enseñando las cosas necesarias, o que por lo menos yo considero necesarias, en la carrera. Así que no os sorprendais si pregunto alguna cosa que se debería de suponer que conozco jeje. Bueno espero que no os haya cansado mi chapa y que podamos aprender mucho entre nosotros.

un saludo


----------



## c.d.m.c (Dic 11, 2009)

hola muchachos primero que todo muchas gracias por este espacio que nos brindan, ya que soy estudiante de electronica voy para el tercer semestre y esta pagina me  a  ayudado mucho en la carrera, y demas trabajitos y montajes que uno se anima armar, tengo 18 años soy de colombia y lo que se de elctronica es poco a comparacion de los genios que integran esta pagina, pero lo que valla aprendiendo en la universidad sin lugar a dudas lo compartire con ustedes ya que un sabio no es el que sabe mucho si no el que comparte lo poco que sabe... 

muchachos hasta la proxima mucha suerte a todos y una feliz navida... y por cierto la pagina quedo muy bacana con la decoracion del gorro de navidad jejeje...


----------



## zizu933 (Dic 12, 2009)

Hola mi gente un saludo desde VENEZUELAAAAAAA jejejej XD! bueno mi nombre es Daniel y Bueno curso ultimo año de Tecnologia electronica en la U.S.B.. Un cordial saludos primeramente a los administradores y a la comunidad de electronicos. 

Bueno primero dandole gracias a dios porque me regalo esta increible carrera. jejjeje bueno me di cuenta al leer este foro... Que mientras mas leo y leo sobre electronica menos se !! jeje ahi tantooo contenido por aprender tantas areas que waoooo es algo grandioso en verdad..

Bueno mi primer post lo hice en esta direccion_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/voltimetro-digital-icl7107-23927/index3.html#post229501_ es el ultimo que se ha hecho  ando haciendo un voltimetro digital y se me presento un error en proteus y lo publique aqui XD.. Cuando puedan pasence por alli a ver si me pueden dar una mano XD..

Bueno muchas gracias y bueno a aprender electronica ps XD _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/voltimetro-digital-icl7107-23927/index3.html#post229501_


----------



## gustavo118888 (Dic 14, 2009)

Gustavo Gonzalez vivo en Venezuela desde muy niño me apasione por la electronica antes de estar en preescolar le desarme una batidora a mi mama y ya desarmaba un ventilador dañado en mi cuarto :S asi empezo mi amor hacia la electronica la electricidad y la mecanica a los 10 ya arreglaba ventiladores lavadoras y motores monofasicos dañaba y desarmaba cuanta cosa electronica hubiera ( cuanto me da dolor recordar todo los componentes que dañe ) a los 12 ya arreglaba toda la maquinaria del taller de mi padre ( soldadura ) a los 14 ya habia incursionado en el campo de la mecanica ( la que mas me desarroyo hasta el momento ) a los 16 ya tenia mi primer coche que me compro mi padre completamente dañado para reconstruir ( se suponia que era para la familia ) lo cual tarde un año arreglandolo ( asi estaba) en realidad me estrene en la mecanica fue en el camion de mi padre lamentablemente aleje un poco la electronica por la mecanica lo cual se todo de mecanica y en electronica lo basico actualmente tengo 22 y estudio ingenieria electronica y a su vez arreglo maquinaria pesada elevadoras y autos a empresas. con gusto podre ayudarlos en lo que pueda de mecanica y pronto de electronica. saludos mi msn gustavo118888@hotmail


----------



## juansesant (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola mi nombre es Alfredo , soy de Tucuman tengo 37 años, hoy tecnico en electronica , al salir del secundario, en un fallido intento ingrese a la facultad de derecho y ciencias sociales para estudiar abogacia ,que no me resulto para nada interesante, luego ingrese en administracion superior economica financiera , que me pegaba cada sueño en clases XD, casi a mitad de carrera me canse, "ojo ", no la llevaba para nada mal , y decidi darle un cambio a mi vida incursionando en un ambito en donde nunca antes se me hubiera pasado por mi mente ingresar," la electronica", me apasiono desde el comienzo por que es algo dinamico siempre hay algo nuevo, siempre hay algo para decir ,para hacer , por preguntar y en una de esas consultas llegue hasta este sitio en donde encuentro a aficionados, tecnicos , estudiantes de ingenieria e ingenieros inclusive, un sitio donde me siento comodo junto a lo que me gusta hacer, La Electronica.


----------



## fraan12 (Dic 15, 2009)

hola buenos dias, estoy estudiando en un colegio tecnico y me gusta armar cosas, y vengo al foro para poder aportar mis humildes ayudas, y crecer en este mundo. Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## dante manuel (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola soy Dante Juarez tengo conicimiento en electronioca y soy electricista industrial,trabajo con equipos electroacusticos y de comunicacion referente a la pesca


----------



## dynamco (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Christian Gomez soy de san luis, Argentina me interesa todo lo que tenga que ver con la electronica aplicada al sonido y la iluminacion , me interesa tambien la robotica,la automatizacion ,todo lo relacionado a microcontroladores
Soy tecnico en electronica y actualmente curso el 4º año de Ingenieria electronica orientada a sistemas digitales en la UNSL.


----------



## contapapo (Dic 17, 2009)

Hola, mi nombre es Julio y soy de Toledo, España.
Me encanta la eletronica apesar de no haber estudiado nunca esta materia, ya doy mis primeros pasos con un circuito o otro. jeje.


----------



## herria (Dic 17, 2009)

saludos a todos encontre el foro por google y me registrado pa plantear mis dudas y ayudar en lo que pueda.

saludos


----------



## Aliciachinca (Dic 17, 2009)

hola！
Soy Alicia Zu,de China.Estudio castelleno,y ahora estoy trabajando en una empresa de STB de TV digiatal ,por eso .buszco el foro.No puedo entiendo mucho palabra de español ,para mi ,es más dificil que chino,espero que ustedes pueden ayundarme.Gracias.
UN saludo a todos!


----------



## Mondo (Dic 17, 2009)

Hola mi nombre es David, tengo 23 años y curso 3 semestre de Ingenieria Electricidad y Electronica, me gusta todo lo que tenga que ver con tecnologia y que involucre obviamente la electronica. Siempre aprendo algo nuevo y mas me gusta esto  por eso estoy aca para ayudar en lo que pueda y que los mas dioses me ayuden con las dudas.

Bueno un saludo para todos los fanaticos y aguante la Electronica y Electricidad!!!.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 17, 2009)

Saludos Alicia bienvenida...



> No puedo entiendo mucho palabra de español ,para mi ,es más dificil que chino,



Me sorprendes, yo quisiera escribir otro idioma la mitad de bien que tu el español, ¿el chino? ni en sueños....
post.end.


----------



## Aliciachinca (Dic 18, 2009)

chino es muy facil,中文很简单


----------



## lubeck (Dic 18, 2009)

Se ven muy lindos los dibujos 
ahora si que... como decimos en mi pais.... "Esta en chino..." (cuando algo es dificil)

 pero bueno dejemoslo para otro tema...
* bienvenida...
*post.end.


----------



## PEBE (Dic 18, 2009)

Hola, me llamo paulo y bueno soy nuevo en esto de la electronica pero creo que ya tengo un poco de experiencia reciclando aparatos descompuestos  y ojala pueda ayudar en algo que creo yo voy a ser el que necesite un poco mas de conocimientos de otros,pero en fin ,espero poder aportar algo a este foro.


----------



## gabrielrath (Dic 19, 2009)

hola tengo 16 años y soi alumno del cole epet nº1 de fsa


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Dic 19, 2009)

Hola. saludos cordiales y de ante mano bienvenidos ala gran comunidad de 
Electrónicos. Aprobecho este este espacio para desearles una muy feliz navidad y un año nuevo de mucha dicha y felicidad para toda la comunidad de Foros de Electrónica 

Un cordiál saludo desde Mexico
Atte: Tomás Varela Andujo.


----------



## PalmaGodoy (Dic 19, 2009)

Hola me llamo jose antonio, 22 años y soy de malaga... bueno llevo un trimestre inmerso en el mundo de la elecronica mediante un grado medio y la verda que es bastante apasionante...no me canso de aprender cosas nuevas...y ya que me quedan muchas por aprender no se alarmen si pregunto mucho... eso si.. antes siempre de buscar mi pregunta en el buscador del foro..

SALUDOS


----------



## lubeck (Dic 20, 2009)

bienvenido palma godoy


> eso si.. antes siempre de buscar mi pregunta en el buscador del foro.


te felicito por usar el buscador, y asi no abir temas a diestra y siniestra, pues es mas dificil el encontrar el tema de solucion a nuestro problema o por lo menos a mi se me complica mas...
post.end.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 20, 2009)

> me gustaria debatir tema con persona que tenga intere en progresal igual que yo en el mundo de la tecnologia


porque no debatir en un tema que ya este o abrir uno nuevo?
no se mucho de tecnologia pero me gustaria ver sus comentarios..  y aprender...
post.end


----------



## Unigo (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola a todos:

Me presento en este foro tan majete, en el que hacéis un montón de cosas.
Espero poder ayudar cuando sea necesario.

Un saludo.


----------



## acoplo (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola,me presento,me llamo Andrés y espero aprender mucho sobre electronica ya que es uno de mis hobbies,yo también intentare aportar los pocos conocimientos que tengo,gracias a todos por hacer esto posible,saludos.


----------



## JOSUECALEB (Dic 26, 2009)

_*Hola a todos!!!

Mi nombre es Josué Caleb, de Guadalajara Jalisco México, acabo de cumplir 22, no soy electronico, pero me encanta la electronica, sin embargo soy un novato de lo mas novato, jajaja, estudio el septimo semestre de ingeniería biomédica, en la universidad de Guadalajara, y me inscribi al foro mas que nada para aprender, me llama muchisimo la atencion la robotica, en especial, la robotica médica y la cibernetica, jajaja, aunque me falta un montonal por aprender, les ofresco mi sincera e humilde amistad, y amo con todo mi corazón a Dios.

Hasta luego.*_​


----------



## jhontronico (Dic 27, 2009)

Hola 


Me presento Soy John Contreras, soy recien graduado de Ingenieria Electronica en Colombia (Bogota) me encanta el desarrollo con microcontroladores y FPGAS espero retroalimentarme de todos ustedes y ayudarles en lo que mas pueda, gracias!


----------



## jvildosola (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es jorge y soy de santiago de Chile, un saludos a todos y las gracias a los creadores del foro por tener este espacio para compartir y tambien disipar dudas.
Llegue al foro ya que ando buscando hace ya cuatro meses información respecto de integrados y diferentes componentes para circuitos electronicos.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## rafaelcarrizo (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola como andan mi nombre es Rafael Carrizo,tengo 17 años soy aficionado de la electronica por herencia,uno de mis mayores logros fue hacer la fresadora hace 6 meses,ahora estoy viendo de crear un programador para lavarropas automatico,que eso me serviria porque mi viejo se dedica a eso
Gracias a ustedes aprendi muchas cosas que no savia y ahora por ejemplo estoy aprendiendo a programarv pic
abrazo


----------



## aGOSTOX (Ene 5, 2010)

Julio Escobar 21 años.
muchos saludos soy estudiante de ing electronica y telecomunicaciones, me interesa mucho la domotica y las aplicaciones el telecomunicaciones. me divierto mucho con lA ELECTRONICA DESDE MIS PRIMEROS PROYECTOS Fuentes de rectificacion y cositas sencillas hasta mis ultimos proyectos de robotica....


----------



## manuel trujillo (Ene 5, 2010)

hola  amigos  mi  nombre  es  manuel trujillo  soy  de la  ciudad  de  lima  peru
trabajo  en  elctronica desde qu  tuve  14  años  por  lo  tanto  experiencia  me  sobra  
provengo  de  la  electronica  analogica pero  no  me  he desactualizado por  cuanto  yo  ejerzo mi carrera  pero  necwsito  ampliar  mis  conocimientos  con  las  nuevas tecnologias mi especialidad es  la  electronica  aplicada  al  confort  en unidads  de 
transporte  masivo  espero  ayudarlos  tambien


----------



## zoroastro (Ene 5, 2010)

Me llamo juan tengo 16 años, empeze hace un tiempitocon la electronica, soy de buenos aires, Agentina, llegue aca por google


----------



## juan666 (Ene 6, 2010)

Mi nombre es Juan, tengo 37 años, soy de Pontevedra España.

Soy técnico electrónico y me gusta mucho la electronica y las radios antiguas de valvulas.

Un saludo a tod@s l@s amig@s del foro.


----------



## tito (Ene 6, 2010)

mi nombre es hector latan tengo 19 años soy de venezuela y me llama mucho la atencion eso de las computadoras equipos electricos y todas esas cosas aunque no se mucho pero quisiera aprender y creo que esta es una buena forma soy nuevo gracias saludos


----------



## SanFerAlpra (Ene 6, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, descubri este foro buscando respuestas a unos problemas de la escuela y me intereso ya que me dio la impresion de ser un foro que sirve para personas que se adentran a estes tema de la electronica y para personas que tienen experiencias y desean compartilas.


----------



## z3z3z3 (Ene 7, 2010)

Hola, buen día a todos, mi nombre es Arián Caldera, 18, Fresnillo, Zac, México, Estudiambre Mkt UPZ, soltero para las nenas...   pero pueden llamarme solo Arián

Llevo menos de un año entrado en la carrera pero poco más de una vida jugando con los electrones y por lo pronto se lo que si no es mucho, es suficiente para quemar (Intencional y Calculadamente) un mC, la mayoría de los conocimientos se los debo al interne' y a la falta de vida social... a todos aquellos mas pekes que yo, mis respetos para su sistema educativo, en mi ciudad es chit y es difícil encontrar info útil, componentes o aparatos a buen precio (gracias a Dios existe el mercado electrónico), mi principal hobbie es armar por mi mismo mis aparatos por menos de lo que cuestan nuevos, mi autoestereo am-fm con aux y usb (funciona!) casero y un que otro implemento para la vida diaria...

Creo tristemente que con lo avanzado de nuestra tecnología humana, la creatividad se hace inversa al conocimiento pues, de niño aún pensaba construir cosas que no serán posibles en un par de años, pero espero que en colaboración con el conocimiento se pueda lograr algo que nos beneficie a todos...
Saludos.


----------



## LuisAP (Ene 9, 2010)

Muy buenas a todos, me llamo Luis y soy de España, más concretamente de Málaga.

Aunque actualmente no me dedico profesionalmente a la electrónica, sigo un poco en este mundillo, y al ojear vuestro foro me ha parecido muy interesante.
Espero que os pueda aportar algo, ya que yo de vosotros, por lo que os he leído, puedo aprender muchísimo.
Un Saludo,

Luis


----------



## dionnis (Ene 9, 2010)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Dionnis Navarro Rodriguez. Vivo en Cuba y me encanta, perdon, me fascina la electronica, aunque soy graduado de Informatica. La informatica es mi trabajo diario, pero cada vez que tengo un tiempo, me la paso tratando de aprender mas acerca de esta, mi segunda pasion. Espero que este foro me sirva para nutrir mis conocimientos y poder usar la electronica segun mis necesidades.


----------



## lubeck (Ene 9, 2010)

Saludos Dionnis me llamo mucho la atención que eres de cuba eres el primero que veo que es de allá... y no pude evitar hacer este comentario....Bienvenido...


----------



## dionnis (Ene 9, 2010)

GRacias por la bienvenida. Es para mi un verdadero placer ser uno de los pocos cubanos presentes en el foro. Sucede que como me gusta tanto la electronica y tengo algo de internet, lo aprovecho lo mejor que puedo.
Gracias nuevamente por la bienvenida


----------



## sparrow (Ene 12, 2010)

Hola a todos!!

Me llamo Miguel, y soy de Asturias, España.

Estoy estudiando un grado superior de Electrónica, y me interesa mucho el tema.

Como la mayoría, Google me trajo hasta aquí.

Un saludo a tod@s.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ene 13, 2010)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Andres, soy tecnologo en electronica y trabajo en radio desde hace 15 años, aunque también he trabajado en  otras ramas de la electrónica de control y potencia, esto me ha permitido hacer muchos amigos y conocer muchos lugares fantásticos, ademas de adquirir una modesta experiencia que desde ahora pongo a disposición de ustedes, y claro esta, aprender también.
Un abrazo para todos ustedes desde Colombia!!!


----------



## mickele (Ene 14, 2010)

pues hola a todos me llamo miguel vargas soy novato en elctronica estoy en primer semestre de elcetronica y pues eh decidido unirme a este foro para aprender mas y para ayudar en lo que pueda saludos a todos


----------



## fpalena (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola, soy Fernando, vivo en Tandil, Argentina. Soy ingeniero de sistemas pero tengo como hobby y segundo trabajo la electrónica. Me fascina aplicada a róbotica, generadores de energías alternativas (aunque en éstos casos sea simple) y aplicaciones en vehículos.
Un saludo
Fernando


----------



## Opositivo (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola!

Soy un estudiante de ingeniería técnica electrónica. Actualmente estoy desplazado a la Universidad de La Coruña (Galicia), aunque estoy cursando la carrera en la Universidad del País Vasco.

Me empecé a interesar por la electrónica en mis tiempos ociosos de adolescencia mientras estaba llevando a cabo modificaciones en la torre de mi ordenador. El diseño y montaje de una placa para disponer de un vumeter en el equipo, un circuito basado en reostatos para regular la tensión de alimentación de los ventiladores y la necesidad de fabricarme una insoladora, fueron suficientes para meterme el gusanillo en el cuerpo.

Hoy en día me encuentro más interesado en las FPGAs, la descripción VHDL, y los microcontroladores. Me gusta la línea donde se difuminan la informática a más bajo nivel y la electrónica. Así, he hecho mis pinitos en C y Ruby.

Un saludo


----------



## AntonioG (Ene 15, 2010)

Bueno...Recièn me inscribì a esta pàgina de comunidad de electrònicos, mi nombre es Antonio Gòmez G, soy de Monterrey, Nuevo Leòn, Mèxico, con estudios de tècnico en electrònica  y actualmente estudiando ingenierìa en electrònica general, casi ya tengo o voy a tener 30 años...roll. Soy un apasionado de la electrònica principalmente, pero tambièn me gusta mucho o me llama la atenciòn las siguientes àreas: Sistemas Digitales, Comunicaciones, Computaciòn y màs àreas relacionadas directa o indirectamente a la electrònica . Bueno aquì con la ilusiòn de aprender màs de todos ustedes y con gusto compartir con todo el foro mis pequeños y humildes conocimientos. Saludos cordiales para todos los que lean mi mensaje de aqui hasta pronto.


----------



## chechu (Ene 16, 2010)

Hola me llamo Chechu, tengo 21 años, soy de Jaén (España) y estudio Ing. tecnica especialidad en electronica industrial. Antes de abrir un post con dudas queria presentarme. Saludos a todos.


----------



## kiolko (Ene 17, 2010)

Hola!!! Podeis llamarme kiolko, tengo 19 añitos y estoy estudiando F.P. Grado Superior en Desarrollo de Productos Electrónicos, es mi primer año y he venido aki a aprender y si puedo echar una manita!!!!

Un Saludo a Todos!!


----------



## Miguel Carvajal Bravo (Ene 18, 2010)

Buenas,
Mi nombre es  Miguel, 
Estoy encantado de empezar a formar parte de este foro,
nunca siendo mejor momento, ya que estamos iniciando una empresa donde nosotros diseñaremos nuestros propios equipos y sistemas para el mundo de arte grafica.
Ante todo presentarme,
Tengo 35 años, y estoy muy interesado en conocer todo el mundo de la electronica y su diseño.
En este tema soy bastante nuevo, mi formacion esta mas relaccionada con la aeronautica.
Ahora con mi socio hemos emprendido un maravilloso proyecto, el cual de los frutos deseados.
Experiencia ninguna, a excepcion de las nociones basicas.
Mi socio es el que aporta todo el conocimiento necesario para diseñar y poner en funcionamiento los proyectos que nos salgan.
Yo un simple aficionado con ganas de aprender, no siendo mejor sitio que este.
Espero que me enseñeis y asi poder enseñar yo a los que vengan detras.

Saludos a todos y encantado de saludaros.


----------



## Petito (Ene 19, 2010)

Hola a todos, me llamo Pedro y soy de Mallorca, aficionado a la electrónica mecánica etc... pero claro sin tener mucha idea de todo!!! es muy interesante este foro, se aprende mucho, un saludo fuerte!!!


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Ene 19, 2010)

Primeramente,un saludo cordial para toda la familia de Electronicos y aprendieses como yo.
de ante mano bienvenidos todos a este tremendo foro.,a los que no no e saludado y a los nuevos compañeros un feliz año nuevo y mucha prosperidad. un cordial saludo desde nuevo Laredo Tamaulipas Mexico.,.,
Atte Tomas Varela Andujo-.-.
P.S.
Mexico tenemos un asado pendiente no se les olvide??????.,


----------



## lubeck (Ene 19, 2010)

hola tomas ....
claro que no se nos olvida, nada mas ya digan cuando...y estoy mas puesto que un calcetin..

post.end.


----------



## Nheo (Ene 19, 2010)

Hola gente como estan mi nombre es Nelson B. Machaca soy de Uyuni Potosi Bolivia estudie Ing. Informatica pero siempre tuve curiosidad por el mundo de la electronica como mi buen amigo Ariel me decia, que el mundo de la electronica y el de la informatica esta separada por una liniea muy delgada asi que aqui estoy averiguando y tratando de aprender mas sobre la electronica y la informatica asi que a todos los amigos que tengan ganas de hacer cualquier proyecto que involucre  estas dos ciencias pues ayudemonos para hacer algo mas en este mundo donde aquel que no corre vuela, 

saludos!!!

PD: Perdon por no colocar las tildes pero la maquina de donde me conecto esta totalmente congelada y no funciona la varra de tareas activa gracias por lo comprension


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Ene 19, 2010)

Hola que tal Lubeck.,.un saludo .,ya nomas  que digan donde y ya estaremos alistando maletas.,me gustaria que fuera en los dias de vacaciones de escuela,yo ya no estoy en la escuela pero por mi hija para no andar carreriados,.
espero y todos manden sus sugerencias para que decidan donde seria mas conveniente la reunion,.Bueno la primera que se aria en Mexico Para mandarles fotos a los de mas compañeros Electronicos Tu que opinas???-.,.
Un saludo y nomas que digan donde.,.,.yo por mi parte como estoy en la frontera no tengo problema alguno para ir donde sea,.lo digo por los de mas compañeros que depende de donde esten y donde vivan y que la mayoria este de acuerdo.,.,en el lugar x,.,.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 20, 2010)

Por favor, sigan orgnizando el asado por acá, para no desvirtuar este tema.
Gracias.


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Ene 20, 2010)

Muy buenos dias, te comento que se esta trabajando duro en esto. ya nomas falta fecha y lugar.,.,.,.
recibe saludos.,.Sin mas Tomas Varela Andujo.,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## alexus (Ene 20, 2010)

hola, buenas noches, hace tiempo que soy "adicto a foros de electronica", y nunca me habia presentado formalmente.

Mi nombre es Wilder Alvez, tengo 20 años, resido en una ciudad llamada "Las Piedras", en el Dpto. de Canelones, a 24 km. de la capital (Montevideo) de la Republica Oriental del Uruguay.

Me dedico desde el año 2004 a la electronica. Mis primeros estudios fueron de electrotecnia, carrera que involucraba, todo lo referido a maquinas electricas, automatismos, motores, etc. y lo referente a instalaciones electricas.

Luego me volque hacia el lado de la electro-electronica, ya involucrandome en el control electronico, la electronica de potencia, y tambien, automatismos.

Por "X" motivos, momentaneamente tengo mis estudios en "stand by", pero me prometi a mi mismo continuar.

Hace 1 año que soy radioaficionado, uno de mis hobbies.

Actualmente, me dedico al mantenimiento de la electricidad y la electronica en una fabrica de articulo plasticos, es decir, con maquinas inyectoras.

Tambien realizo instalaciones electricas hogareñas, etc.

No recuerdo como llegue a foros, pero desde que entre, no he salido.

Mis temas de interes, son los de diseño de circuitos digitales, control, automatismos, etc.

Como posiblemente, muchos de nosotros "nunca" podremos conocernos personalmente, dejo una foto mia, para que me conozcan, y vean que hay detras de mi avatar. Estaria bueno, que ustedes tambien pongan una foto suya.

saludos cordiales y un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## tomas varela andujo (Ene 20, 2010)

Alexus,
Un cordial saludo y de ante mano un feliz año nuevo. meda gusto primero que nada el que compartas lo que sabes,es bastante gratificante compartir con los que les falta sabiduria o mas bien conocimiento,en cuestiones Electronicas.,te felicito y seguir adelante y tocante a tu proposicion de la foto seria muy buena idea poner nuestra foto en la red ,para conocernos aunque fuera por este medio,estoy con tigo en este tema,y como dices ala mejor nunca nos conoceremos personalmente pero acuerdate que el mundo es muy chiquito y tu estas demasiado joven. ala mejor tienes suerte de viajar para nuestra bonita Republica Mexicana y ala mejor no sere yo puede ser otro compañero que conocieras por aca.,.
acuerdate que el tiempo es el mejor amigo.,ala mejor en el futuro te llegase la oportunidad de venir para aca.,Ok recibe un fuerte abraso y que estes bien,seguimos en contacto por este medio mi buen colega oncemetrista un abraso,.,
Atte 
Tomas Varela Andujo,.,.,mas conocido como 10-28-Aguila Negra.-.-
SALUDOS DESDE    *M  E  X  I  C  O* ,.


----------



## FeeeR (Ene 23, 2010)

Buenas tardes!, mi nombre es Fernando.
Soy estudiante de electrónica, me falta mi ultimo año para terminar mi secundario y recibirme como técnico para poder afrontar mis estudios terciarios (tanto tiempo esperado)... Me gusta mucho la parte de filtros y la parte de electrónica digital incluyendo la parte de programación aunque no este del todo familiarizado con este ultimo tema.
Por lo general programo en assembler con microcontroladores de motorola.

Un saludo!


----------



## LadyM (Ene 25, 2010)

Buenos días! Todavía no tube oportunidad de presentarme... 

Soy Técnica electrónica y estudiante de ingeniería biomédica... 

Estoy recién familiarizándome con el foro, pero esta muy bien armado y me alegro de haber caído por acá... Espero poder aportar de lo que se al foro y también aprender de tooodo lo que saben... 

Saludos! *


----------



## Luis F Velasquez (Ene 25, 2010)

Yo soy Luis Fernando Velasquez, me llaman abuelo. 66 años, Ingeniero electricista y electronico (por mi cuenta) he sido profesosr universitario, hace 24 años inicie una empresa: Velasquez Ingenieros Asociados. Nos dedicamos a fabricar y vender equipos electricos y electrónicos para uso industrial y en especial para sistemeas de generación de emergencia diesel. Padre de tres hijos, felizmente casado una sola vez, abuelo de Lucas y Matias, quienes viven en Chile.... Ese es el abuelo en resumen para servir a todos.
Luis F.


----------



## espix (Ene 25, 2010)

Que tal, me presento, me llamo Eduardo Zanotti, 18 años de edad, y este año comienzo la carrera Ingenieria en Electronica en la UTN de Avellaneda (FRA).
Mis estudios primarios son de Bachiller, por eso es que me voy a tener que compenetrar muchisimo con la carrera y cualquier duda ustedes me van a ayudar!

Jajaja

abrazo.


----------



## Luis F Velasquez (Ene 25, 2010)

Este abuelo te ayudará. Desde 1958 esto metido en este cuento fui radio aficionado
Luis F.


----------



## xepecador (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola a todos!!
He estado mirando un poco el foro y creo que hay gente con muchas inquietudes,como yo las tengo. Espero poder aportar en lo que yo humildemente pueda, para que este foro sea un lugar de intercambio de saber entre todos.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Haslick (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola que tal! Me acabo de registrar, por lo que antes que nada voy a pasar a presentarme. 

Mi nombre es Leonardo, tengo 23 años, soy de Rosario, Santa Fé, Argentina y, logicamente, soy otro amante mas de la electronica . 

Me gustaria comenzar contandoles que mi padre es un bohemio (pintor y artista frustrado) que repara calzados y mi madre una medica creyente especialista en jeriatria y deporte... no me pregunten por que yo sali agnostico y amante de las ciencias exactas, orientado principalmente a la electronica XD jaja. Me gusta desde que tengo uso de razon... mi recuerdo mas antiguo es a los 6 o 7 años arrojando al suelo una radio AM a valvulas y maravillandome con todas las cosas que tenia en su interior , dicha radio no funcionaba mas por lo que nadie me regaño al respecto XD. A los 8 años ya llevaba desarmadas una variedad considerable de radios jaja, muchas que aun si funcionaban jeje . Aun no sabia dividir numeros de 2 digitos, pero ya me ponia a clasificar por su forma los componentes que arrancaba a fuerza bruta de las placas de las radios jaja. Durante toda mi infancia descuartize cual objeto electrico y/o mecanico se me presentaba en mi camino, mientras que a la vez tambien jugaba con todos los mecanos y didacticos con motorsitos y engranajes que podia tener a mi alcance .

En fin, evidentemente mi futuro ya estaba bien marcado desde los inicios XD, indudablemente no iba a ser ni decorador de interiores ni abogado XD jajaja.

A los 11 años comence un curso privado de electronica de 3 años, lo termine a los 15, momento en el cual entre a trabajar en un taller de reparaciones de un vecino amigo. Allí aprendi, mas allá de la electronica, el arduo oficio de service de barrio. Me sirvio principalmente para darme cuenta que, a sorpresa de muchos, detesto reparar cosas... 
Si, asi como suena, no me gusta arreglar algo q otro ya invento, aprender como funciona si, repararlo no... Pero si amo! en el sentido de que verdaderamente me apasiona! INVENTAR, DISEÑAR, CONSTRUIR, es decir, llevar con todas las letras el titulo de INGENIERO . Asi fue como despues de terminar la secundaria en una tecnica de robotica y computacion, logicamente, me meti a estudiar ingenieria electronica en la UNR - FCEIA (Universidad Nacional de Rosario - Facultad de Ciencias Exactas, Ingenieria y Agrmensura).

Hoy por hoy puedo afirmar que dentro del extenso, variado e infinito campo que es la electronica me inclino mas por todo lo referido a la electronica digital, la programacion por excelencia, la automatizacion y control, sistemas embebidos, y principalmente a la robotica en todas sus formas y variedades. Digamos q a todo lo que se le acerca mas a la "ciencia exacta de la electronica", ya q rigurosamente hablando la electronica esta muuuuy lejos de ser una ciencia exacta... si no mas bien factica. 
No me llevo muy bien con lo analogico XD, ni con los sistemas de potencia... AGUANTEN LOS CEROS Y UNOS! y la programacion! esos si no te fallan! jaja uno mas uno es UNO! y no hay duda! XD (relativamente hablando claro esta ¬¬).

Soy emprendedor, ambisioso, muy creativo e ingenioso, y muy racional, tengo la filosofia de que no existe NADA que con mucha voluntad no se pueda lograr, el poder esta en nuestra mente, solo debemos aprender a usarlo. Tengo muchos proyectos personales dando vueltas y pienso vivir toda mi vida de, y con esto. 
Apenas me entere de este foro me parecio una idea excelente, estoy muy ansioso de ayudar con mis humildes conocimientos y de ser ayudado tambien en mis inquietudes. 

Me gustaria cerrar esta presentacion contandoles que como llevo la sangre de mis padres tambien soy muy versatil y no todo en mi vida es la electronica. Tengo en mi interior una combinacion armonica en equiilbrio de arte y ciencias exactas que pocos me lo pueden creer XD. Tambien canto, bailo y toco instrumentos musicales... bailo principalmente salsa y hip hop, mas precisamente break dance y he trabajado de eso haciendo shows . Podria agregar que tengo cierta afinidad por el cine y me encanta la literatura de fantasia medieval (juego juegos de rol, principalmente D&D), la psicologia y la filosofia... sip... nada que ver... jaja.. pero bue... que se le va a hacer... es como dice mi padre: "cada ser humano es una copia unica e irreproducible de la naturaleza".

Nos vemos por el foro gente!


----------



## Luis F Velasquez (Ene 25, 2010)

Bienvenido. Este abuelo en cambio si es creyente y la mejor clase de teologia que he recibido fue en la universidad haciendo mi maestria en Estados Unidos. Era una clase te introducción a la ingenieria de estado sólido. Nos explicaban el fenomeno tunel, en donde un electrón choca atoda velocidad contra una pared y en vez de rebotar se acelera y aparece la resistencia negativa del fenomeno tunel. Lo primero que pense fue quien fue el primer ingeniero quien diseñó esta maravilla. Cada clase era un nuevo descubrimiento y un reforzar mi creencia en ese primer ingeniero a quien he aprendido a buscar, tratar y Amar. De nuevo bienvenido y vale la pena que pienses en ese primer ingeniero.
Luis F. desde Cali, Colombia


----------



## lubeck (Ene 25, 2010)

Luis antes que nada te doy la bienvenida a este maravilloso foro, aunado quisiera felicitarte por varios motivos entre ellos por la empresa que has fundado.... y tu disposición para compartir con nosotros tu experiencia.... 

espero que con algo de suerte me encuentre tus participaciones y  aprender un poco de tus conocimientos....  

te envió a ti y a tu familia un afectuoso saludo...

Jorge Ayala 

p.d. espero no te molestes el que te hable de tu, pero tengo la firme creencia que el primer paso para no separar la generaciones es fomentar la confianza... y no es sinónimo de falta de respeto.


----------



## Luis F Velasquez (Ene 25, 2010)

Muchas gracias Jorge por tu mensaje. Estoy a disposición como un abuelo y en lo que te pueda servir será un placer hacerlo. Te veo en foto familiar. Valoro mucho la familia.
Felicidades
Luis F


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2010)

hola soy gustavo me gusta la electronica es mi pacion,trabajo en una fabrica de porteros electricos ,yegue a este sitio por informacion y me quede me parese que ay un muy buen nivel tecnico y mucha gente que sabe muchooooo mas que yo ,espero poder aportar a esta comunidad lo poco que se un saludo y grasias a todos


----------



## Luis F Velasquez (Ene 25, 2010)

Muy bien Gustavo. Bienvenido. Hay 4 habitos para toda la vida: Estudio, trabajo, orden y alegría. Este compartir seguro que mucho te ayudará a crecer humanamente y profesionalmente
Luis F.


----------



## astrocar (Ene 26, 2010)

Hola y que gusto ya pertenecer a este maravilloso foro que muchos frutos le da la comunicada de electronicos espero brindarle mi mas sincera colaboracion desinterezadamente.

Saludos.


----------



## josemayc (Ene 27, 2010)

hola soy josemayc , soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera mandar un saludo a todos como forma de presentarme, pues eso saludos


----------



## krokelect (Ene 28, 2010)

hola que tal soy jorge contreras soy TSU,en mantenimiento industrias muy pronto ing. jeje

soy de morelia michoacan mexico...soy un entusiasta de la electronica emprendedor etc..
tengo 22 años y aplico mucho de la eletronica en mi carro mk1 q*ue* mas adelante se los presentare con todos los circuitos q*ue* le eh implementado como el puente h con ic en lugar de reles etc......


y medio mucho gusto saber q*ue* ahy lugares como este para la gente con la misma aficion 
bueno muchachsos me despido de ustedes

saludos y suerte¡¡¡


----------



## Shelby (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola, a todos.

Mi nombre es Angel y me presento a todos vosotros.
Aunque estudie electronica, el paso del tiempo y la poca practica ha hecho que pierda mucha soltura y conocimientos.
Espero ir recuperando el tiempo perdido gracias a vuestra ayuda.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## kikekike (Ene 31, 2010)

Hola mi nombre es Enrique, tengo 14 años y lo de la electronica me viene desde hace unos meses cuando vi a mi tio hacer un circuito, me gusto y me puse a investigar y poco a poco voy aprendiendo cosas que son muy utiles.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Luis F Velasquez (Ene 31, 2010)

Muchas gracias Alexander por tu saludo. Espero este foro sea muy útil para ti. También te digo que cualquiera colaboración, estoy a tus ordenes.
Luis F.


----------



## alex cantillo (Feb 1, 2010)

Bueno amigos del foro mi nombre es alexis j cantillo vivo en caracas (pero soy de nacionalidad colombiana ) y soy adicto  a la electronica en realidad es mi vida pero como podran ver sigo siendo un aficionado hace un tiempo me ise parte de este foro y felicito a todos y cada uno de sus miembros gracias


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2010)

Mi nombre es carlos, soy de mexico y apasionados por la electronica y los autos, particularmente del mustang.
Estoy a un año de graduarme como ingeniero en electronica y actualmente colaboro con un profesor en diseño de circuitos como parte de mi programa de practicas.
Actualmente domino de modestamente la electronica analoga y digital, me gusta la programacion de dispositivos embutidos (avr, pics, dsp) y estoy llevando una intensa carga sobre control y sensado.
Es de personal agrado el diseño, mas que la reparacion o cambiar piezas.

Me di de alta en este foro porque veo una gran aficion y gusto afin.


----------



## Suxiana (Feb 1, 2010)

Hola,que puse un tema y no me presenté. Soy Susana y vivo en Madrid (España)Entré a consultar una reparación,no se nada de electrónica,ya me gustaría para poder arreglarme yo mis cosas.Espero que a pesar de mi ignorancia tenga cabida en este foro,al menos para aprender algo,por poco que sea.Encantada y gracias.


----------



## black fire (Feb 2, 2010)

hola primero que nada mi nombre es felipe quiñones , soy chileno y tengo 24 años .

Desde pequeño que me encanta la electronica , por eso es que estudio ingeneria electronica. espero poderaportar  en lo que se pueda y ojala que podamos aprender entre todos los del foro cada dia mas saludos a todos ......


----------



## ibdali (Feb 2, 2010)

hola, soy Gabriel Guerra y tengo 19 años.

Desde los 14 que me encanta la electrónica, y desde ahí no he parado.

Dentro de la electrónica me gusta la analógica, y dedico todo tiempo libre a hacer diseños y circuitos que me llaman la atención.

Ingrese al foro para sacar diagramas y ahora participo en lo que mas puedo. Realmente el foro me ha sido muy útil.


----------



## TyM (Feb 4, 2010)

Saludos para todos. Soy Antonio CATENA de Toledo (España), por lo poco que he podido ver, este foro es fantastico y ademas en Español, que mas puedo pedir.

Espero aprender mucho de todos vosotros y aportar (dentro de mi corta experiencia) todo lo que sea posible.
¿¿¿ La electronica..... !!! Mi pasión.

Un abrazo sincero para toda Hispanoamerica.


----------



## lolo79 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola mi nombre es daniel y me da gusto empezar a compartir ideas, proyectos diagramas y los mas importente muchas dudas. Para los que les interese o les sirva yo tengo un poco de conocimiento en audio, seguridad automotriz y espero ser de ayuda ya que para mi desde hace varios años utilizo algunas repsuestas de este foro y ya es hora de de participar, de electronica no se mucho pero espero ayudar y que me ayuden  . Suerte a todos .


----------



## boris guillen (Feb 7, 2010)

hola mi nombre es boris guillen tengo 17 años soy de peru desde q tengo memoria siempre me a facinado la electronica e aprendido a soldar a manejar sin riesgos el soldador usar estaño
pasta.. etc.. e aprendido los nombres de los componentes 
y todo yo solo mis padres q no lo toman como algo a futuro PERO YO E PARENDIDO SOLO 
ESPERIMENTANDO SIN ESTAR EN NINGUNA ACADEMIA O ALGO ASI
me entere de este foro cuando buscaba algo de info yo quisiera q ustedes q ya tienen mucha experiencia me ayuden y me orienten..talves ustedes tmb aigan pasado por esto .. y muchas gracias dede ya saludos a todos y un abrazo!


----------



## PEBE (Feb 7, 2010)

creeme, no todos aqui somos unos expertasos en electronica, pero en alguna cosa podremos ayudar


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Jose Fernando Gómez, soy del 94 de Madrid, curso 4º de ESO y llevo desde muy pequeño en esto. Ya tengo experiencia reparando aparatos o con pequeños montajes electrónicos. Me encanta sobre todo el sonido, la parte de baja señal (mezcladores, CD...) y también reciclar tripas de aparatos, lo que trae por el camino de la amargura a mi madre. Se poco de diseño electrónico, pero sí copiar diagramas y modificar aparatos. También me atrevo con 220 v (he montado una instalación eléctrica solo en una nave de mi pueblo y funciona, aunque con fallos de normativa)

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## sangreaztk (Feb 8, 2010)

Je, Soy aztk!

Y desde el 2008 me registré a este foro, pero por ciertas diferencias con la administración del foro pedí que fuese "banneado", me expulsaron pero no me dieron ninguna notificación por mail (ya ni porque la pedí, jajaja).

El punto es que por casualidad entre hoy al foro e intente "logearme" y ohhhh, sorpresa! ya furula de nuevo mi cuenta.... no sé si es por alguna falla administrativa o ya se me "levanto el castigo" jajaja........ Sea como sea mientras no me corran de nuevo -pida que me corran- me daré una que otra vuelta por acá, como lo hacía hace tiempo.

Buena Vibra!


----------



## FTN (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola, me presento, me llamo Hestefanía, y me gusta el tema de la electronica, poco a poco voy aprendiendo y tal. Solo decir que vuestro foro me sirve de gran ayuda! Seguid asi =)


----------



## Azhy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola a todos.
Me llamo Fatima Azahar, tengo 21 años y soy de Las Palmas.
Estoy estudiando un ciclo superior de Técnico en Desarrollo de Productos Electrónicos. Estuve en Ingeniería Electrónica el año pasado pero no pude seguir las clases y preferí hacer primero el ciclo, que porcierto es supercompleto y se avanza rápido.
Espero retomar la carrera cuando termine y especializarme en robótica algún día.
Saludos a todos y felicidades por el foro, me servirá de gran ayuda =D


----------



## oscar5fg (Feb 10, 2010)

Me presento, mi nombre es Oscar Vallejos, vivo en Buenos Aires Argentina desde toda la vida ,actuamente tengo 23 años.

  La electronica es una de mis pasiones ,en algun momento se podria decir que hasta fue una obsecion, La verdad que no se como empeso todo, supongo que como muchos desarmando y rompiendo para aprender.

  Empese con mis estudios en una escuela tecnica con orientacion en electronica pero por razones que no vienen al caso no pude continuar, siempre me gusto crear proyectos de electronica, en algun momento pase por ser radioaficionado y hasta tener un programa de radio en una estacion local, me gusta la computacion y el audio entre otras cosas, despues de un tiempo que deje un poco todo esto llegue a este foro que me a sido de mucha ayuda y me a revivido mucho el entusiamo por los proyectos y el aprender, sobre todo por darme cuenta que no soy el unico bicho raro  jaja . 

  Espero poder aprender de todos sus conocimientos y de mas esta decie que cuentan con mu ayuda para lo que pueda aportar.

 p.d. Gracias a cada persona que contribuye para que los amantes de la electronica tambien tengamos nuetro espacio, y ademas lo hayan hecho tan bien.

 Les dejo mis saludos, mas bien un abrazo y suerte.


----------



## BeXtO (Feb 11, 2010)

SAludos.
Mi nombre es Ruben Alberto Sandoval, soy mexicano, 18 años de edad, soy practicamente novatom, estoy estudiando ing en mecatronica en la UTC (universidad tecnologica de coahuila, en mexico ) apenas empiezo con la electrònica y robòtica, y se me hace demasiado interesante y me desespero de practicar con ellas.

He visto varios aportes de esta pagina y se me hace un exelente medio de comunicacion, consulta y retroalimentacion electronica, espero poder interactuar por lo menos en lo que pueda con mis limitados conocimientos, y poder aprender lo suficiente para que mi sed de saber quede satisfecha.


----------



## dekiste (Feb 15, 2010)

Hola, mi nombre es Jose, tengo 28 años vivo en Cartagena, (MURCIA, ESPAÑA) Soy técnico electrónico y de sonido, espero compartir información, experiencias, etc. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## NOL (Feb 17, 2010)

Hola mi nombre es Joel, tengo 19 años vivo en Lima (PERÙ). Soy praticante mecanico pero estoy estudiando automatisaciòn, en mi empresa tienen 4 robot nachi *que* estan estudiando como es su sistema.
bueno eso es todo


----------



## RDGarcia (Feb 17, 2010)

Hola a todos los integrantes de este foro.

Mi nombre es Ricardo y vivo en Argentina; me dedico a la reparación de equipos electrónicos, espero poder colaborar con mis conocimientos.


----------



## FedericQ (Feb 17, 2010)

saludos a todos mi nombre es Federico Quintero vivo en venezuela especificamente en valera estado trujillo curso el 6to semestre de TSU en manteniminenton de equipos electricos y me gusta mucho la electronica de hecho en mis ratos libres reparo amplificadores y equipos de cd de autosonido y estoy a la orden si tienen cualquier duda en este tema....


----------



## CEGO87 (Feb 17, 2010)

Saludos a todos.

Curso de Ing. Electrónica (terminando )
22 años
Venezuela.

Saludos,
Carlos Guzmán


----------



## mecatronico1982 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hola a todos, espero que todo en su vida sea exitos y que podamos ayudarnos en todo lo bueno de la Electronica, SAludos !!!


----------



## edusubi90 (Feb 19, 2010)

Me llamo Edu tengo 20 años y me acabo de poner en este munidllo, espero ir aprendiendo muchas cosas de electronica que son muy interesantes y saque buena informacion de este foro.


----------



## ALEJANDRO BERNAL (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola.

Bueno hasta ahora lo que he podido ver los temas me parecen realmente interesantes gracias por aceptarme en el foro.


----------



## Francescp (Feb 19, 2010)

Mi nombre es Francesc y vivo en Barcelona; y me apasiona el mundo de la electrónica, voy haciendo mis pequeños apaños en este mundo, y espero aprender muchas cosas.
Saludos a todo el mundo


----------



## castilloamp (Feb 20, 2010)

me llamo samuel y soy de monterrey mexico, estudio ingenieria en electronica y automatizacion y pos quiero aprender mucho de esto de la electronica que me apasiona demasiado..

espero aprender y ser util para quien lo necesite..salud2


----------



## Victor Usuga (Feb 21, 2010)

Bueno mi nombre es victor usuga, vivo en santa marta Colombia estudio ingenieria electronica y esto de la elctronica viene desde chico siempre me agustado


----------



## michael (Feb 21, 2010)

hola todos pues mi nombre es michael soy un loco mas que se inclino por el mundo de la electronica y quiero saber, aprender tanto como el tiempo me lo permita y espero que sea muchisimo mas, ya estoy en finales de mi carrera profecional como ingeniero electronico, y pues nada cual quier duda inquietud que tengan espero poder contestarla iguamente espero que me pueda colaborar en lo que se precente.

PD: espero que todos podamos estar en perfecta armonia para un mejor desarrollo de la tecnologia que aca podamos efectuar.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 21, 2010)

michael dijo:


> hola todos pues mi nombre es michael soy un loco mas que se inclino por el mundo de la electronica y quiero saber, aprender tanto como el tiempo me lo permita y espero que sea muchisimo mas, ya estoy en finales de mi carrera profecional como ingeniero electronico, y pues nada cual quier duda inquietud que tengan espero poder contestarla iguamente espero que me pueda colaborar en lo que se precente.
> 
> PD: espero que todos podamos estar en perfecta armonia para un mejor desarrollo de la tecnologia que aca podamos efectuar.



siempre ay armonia por aca,bienvenido al foro ,espero te sientas como en tu casa como yo me siento .
suerte


----------



## michael (Feb 21, 2010)

jeje
crveo que ya me precente anrte todos pero igual gracias por la invitacion 

jeje gracias de nuevo y la verdad no se si sepas algo del tema que e abierto depronto tu puedas aclararme las dudas de tinvito a que lo mires


----------



## gattero (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola muchachos !!  soy técnico electrónico desde hace un cuarto de siglo.... colombiano   de Santa Marta para más señas. Mi nombre es Holmes  Castañeda, estoy acá para compartir con uds mi experiencia y también seguir aprendiendo , pues veo un altísimo nivel en muchos de uds.  A su servicio en lo que esté a mi alcance.


----------



## harry_zerg (Feb 22, 2010)

hola soy estudiante de ing electronica.. 
felicitaciones por este foro es realmente super util


----------



## katherin (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola a todos yo soy nueva y por lo que veo una de la unicas mujeres.
Me llamo katherin tengo 20 aÑos y estoy en x semestre de ingenieria electronica. Soy de manizales-colombia.

Me encanta la automatizacion industrial y el control.
Espero que compartamos mucha informacion y que podamos ayudarnos en todos los proyectos y demas cosas que tiene la electronica tan cheveres.


----------



## Adesx7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola a todos, me presento mi nombre es Agustin tengo 25 años y soy de Argentina, no se mucho de electronica, pero me interesaria aprender
saludos a todos


----------



## guindi (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola a todos,

Me llamo Helios, soy de España.

Buscando y buscando en internet he encontrado este foro, soy aficionado desde joven a la electronica, hice un modulo profesional de electronica pero las vuelta que da la vida no trabajo en ello, y como no quiero hechar en el olvido lo poco que pude aprender estoy aqui para poder reciclarme y seguir trasteando con la electronica e intentar ayudar en lo que sepa, aunque no me queda mucho tiempo libre para este hobbie, un saludo


----------



## antonio123 (Feb 25, 2010)

dekiste dijo:


> Hola, mi nombre es Jose, tengo 28 años vivo en Cartagena, (MURCIA, ESPAÑA) Soy técnico electrónico y de sonido, espero compartir información, experiencias, etc. Un saludo a todos.


Hola soy Antonio 123 te doy la bienvenida al foro si viste mi primera entrada estoy interesado en el tema de gran audio. Si quieres podemos intercambiar algunos esquemas y artículos de amplificadores a válvulas . Un saludo.


----------



## andrews (Feb 25, 2010)

hola me llamo andres y estudio ingenieria electronica y desde pequeño me ha gustado la electronica soy de colombia orgullosamente y estudio en la univercidad nacional sede manizales chao s*e* *c*uidan

me llamo andres perea soy de colombia estudio ingenieria electronica tngo 17 años y me me trama por la creatividad e imnovacion que hay en la tecnologia y estoy aqui por que me gusta relacionarme con la gente y mas si les gusta lo que a mi me apaciona



> No hace falta postear dos veces la misma presentación.
> Mensajes combinados


----------



## Miguel8 (Feb 27, 2010)

Mi nombres es Miguel y quiero aprender mas cosas sobre la electronica.


----------



## MaxiSan20 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hola mi nombre es Maximilino soy de Montevideo Uruguay tengo 21 años y me gusta la electriciada y sus variantes desde q*UE* tengo uso de la razon ya de chico desarmando autitos, jeje siempre me resongaban ya q*UE* ningun jueguete me duraba mas de un dia, bueno termine el escolar y realize un curso de electronica conjunto a la escuela idustrial, 
tambien soy aficcionado a la programacion y me faciana la robotica algo q*UE* estoy recien descubriendo. 
como dice ezavalla tambien encotre este foro de casualidad buscando en google, leei un par de temas los cuales me interesaron y decidi inscribirme.
Doy gracias a todos los colaboradores de este foro y obiamente progrmadores, creadores, moderadores etc por que me an simplificado mucho la busqueda de informaccion y me an ayudado a miles.
Bueno espero que esto siga asi de bueno gracias a todos


----------



## felicia (Feb 28, 2010)

hola mi nombre es laura tengo 18 años , soy de colombia, estudio ingenieria electronica , me gusto mucho esta pagina me parece de gran utilidad.


----------



## Margaritahoyos (Feb 28, 2010)

ooh, me siento la unica mujer aqui.
buenas me llamo Margarita vivo en venezuela y estoy estudiando Ing de Telecomunicaciones ( que en realidad es electronica mension comunicaciones ) Soy muy nueva aqui y en realidad estoy por una duda (casi siempre es asi).

en realidad soy chica de pocas palabras jeje pero espero entablar amistad aqui ayudarlos y que me ayuden.


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 1, 2010)

Bueno, me llamo Javier, tengo 21 años y estoy estudiando Ingenieria en Telecomunicaciones en la Universidad del Valle en La Paz - Bolivia, entre por dos motivos: aprender más cosas (sobre todo en aquellas materias en la que los docentes no son tan... bueno... digamos dinámicos y entendibles) y reforzar todo lo que aprendi hasta ahora ayudando a los demas. Bueno eso seria todo por el momento. ahi se ven.

PEACE AND ROCK & ROLL


cHauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## kampeon90 (Mar 2, 2010)

Buenas tardes, me llamo diego ruiz soy de la rioja (españa) tengo 19 años y estudio electronica.
Estoy aqui porque me gusta este mundillo y para aprender tambien 
Un saludo a todos


----------



## ivankira (Mar 2, 2010)

hola a todos me llamo ivan ramirez de monclova, 25 años y apasiona la electronica espero poder al menos contestar alguna pregunta.
soy ing. en electronica y tercer semestre de maestria en control electronico.
saludos a todos


iv@n


----------



## mario fabian (Mar 2, 2010)

hummm apenas estoy iniciando en electronica y me gusta mucho cada vez que profundizo mas me gusta me gutsa mucho mucho los digitales.
y quiesiera aprender todo lo que pueda de digiales, y circuitos electronicos y electricos, por eso me suscribi a esta pagina y tambien adomotica se ocurren muchas ideas para la domotica buieno muchas gracias tammbvien espero respuestas y espero que me ayuden a entender todo este proceso


----------



## micro 009 (Mar 6, 2010)

*me dicen fali y soy un aficionado de electronica.como tambien soy novato a mi me gusta ver circuito con imagenes que sirvan y bueno es como decir tengp algunos intrumentos de electronica
a soy de republica.dominicana*


----------



## yinyo (Mar 7, 2010)

Hola me llamo jesus tengo 19 años 
soi de mexico
soi tecnico en electronica industrial
estudio el 6o semestre de ing en electronica y automatizc ion
trabajo como tecnico electromecanico en area de mantenimiento
y me apasiona la electronica y sus aplicaciones 

cualquier cosa en la que pueda ayudarles estoi asus ordenes
espero aportar grandes cosas al foro


----------



## Munky (Mar 10, 2010)

buenas foristas me queria presentar por aca, bueno mi nombre es Raul y soy de colombia empeze una tecnologia en mantenimiento electronico en el SENA, para mi todo esto de la electronica es muy nuevo apenas venimos aprendiendo lo que son conceptos principales y casi no me logro registrar  hasta que consegui la respuesta de una de las clases que tuvimos sobre resistencias 

ps por el momento no creo que pueda aportar mucho al foro, espero depronto sacar ideas para algunos proyectos ya que el SENA es de modulos por proyectos :S osea que desde el principio nos estan pidiendo resultados casi inmediatos de todas maneras lo que hay es ganas y ese es el principio de todo  ....por ahi ya tengo los materiales para hacer una lampara de bajo consumo con un puente rectificador de diodos que es en la clase en la que andamos esta semana, si algo subo fotos de ese primer proyecto de como lo hize ... aunque creo que es algo muy sencillo  

espero que este el topic en el lugar que es :S.... y si saben de proyectos con que yo pueda empezar a practicar sera recibidas con muchas ganas ...espero algun dia poder retribuir todo ese aprendisaje


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Munky: Bienvenido

Toma nota de lo siguiente:

Esto no es un forito, es quiza uno de los mejores Foros de electronica en idioma español.

Cuando vayas a aportar o crear un tema, PRIMERO busca ese tema con el buscador del Foro. Si hay un tema parecido (con seguridad lo habra), posteas tu consulta alli, y esperas a que se te responda.

Y ten cuidado con la seleccion del titulo del tema. Por ejemplo, el que usaste en este te da un tiquete express para que te regañen los moderadores y te cierren tu consulta.

Bueno... Esperamos oir de ti, pronto.
Saludos


----------



## Munky (Mar 10, 2010)

muchisimas gracias y disculpen todas las molestias ocasionadas :S


----------



## ELOPIO (Mar 11, 2010)

saludos, mi nombre es jairo fco. y les comento que esta es mi luz es mi vida, es mi tesoro
a mo la electronic desde que vi el primer destornillador por decirlo asi, soy de la republica dominicana, estudiante de ing. electromecanica mension electronica, actualmente estoy en el aprendizaje del mundo fta ( metiendome un poco al mundo satelital, que no esta de mal el aprendel), pruebas de varias antenas para wiifi, en fin todo lo relacionado y mas,,, a sus ordenes y espero servirle, saludos desde santo domingo.


----------



## pezcadazo (Mar 11, 2010)

hi!! me llamo Cesar Tenorio de la UNAC lima peru; y soy egresado de ing. electronica, especialista en control y automatizacion de procesos gracias a una duda llegue a aqui y me QUede fascinado espero poder aportar en algo .....


----------



## ikratos (Mar 11, 2010)

un cordial saludo a todos
soy israel de mexico df
busque un sitio asi me interesa aprender mas y tambien enseñar mis experiencias
espero encontrar gente inteligente y humilde para conversary hacer proyectos sobre todo de robotica que apenas estoy empezando 
veran que nos ayudamos mutuamente


----------



## Iesmart (Mar 12, 2010)

Hola a todos los interesados en la electricidad y electronica. Me gusta mucho saber que existe un medio para intercambiar conocimientos y experiencias. Gracias a todos desde Mexico


----------



## dracco (Mar 12, 2010)

saludos
Soy de zuazua, nuevo leon, mexico y soy un tipo con conocimientos basicos de electronica y que me gustaria aprender mas tengo muncha nocion  pero ahy cosas en las que batallo y me interesa aprenderlas y creo que aqui es  buen lugar

llegue aqui buscando info en google del regulador 7805,se me quemo uno y no puedo encontrar por que


saludos


----------



## Electabuzz (Mar 13, 2010)

Buenas mi nombre es Carlos
Actualemente empece la Carrera de ingenieria electronica, en el instituto tecnologico de Costa Rica, 
bueno claramente soy de costarica y desde niño me ha gustado meterme mis jalones 

o poner a  mis hermanos a conectar las cosas y ya esconderme debajo de la mesa (?)

espero esta visitando el foro, para ir aprendiendo desde ya..... que el camino es largo, y divertido


----------



## CARRERA (Mar 13, 2010)

HOLA mi nombre Ricardo Carrera estudio la carrera de Ingenieria Electrica Electronica en la facultad de la UNAM siempre me ha gustado este rollo de al electronica tengo 20 años y ya 2 practicando la electronica espero aprender mas de este medio saludos


----------



## leonardo nieto (Mar 15, 2010)

hpla gente mi nombre es leo y tengo todas las ganas de aprender electronica crear proyectos informacion saludos a todo el foro.


----------



## spidart (Mar 15, 2010)

buenas!!! 
ps me presento,
soy Arturo, estudiante de Mecatrónica y esperando encontrar muchas cosas en estos foros


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2010)

Bienvenidos a todos esta su comunidad!!!!

Saludos!!


----------



## gcon (Mar 18, 2010)

hola a todos mi nombre es gonzalo soy de chile, hace poco termine la universidad soy ingeniero constrcutor y desde hace un tiempo me he comenzado a meter en esto de la electronica pero a nivel muy basico, espero me puedan ayudar con mis inquietudes y pequeños proyectos.

muchas gracias


----------



## karlameche (Mar 18, 2010)

hola gente!! mi nombre es karla sanchez y soy de nuevo laredo tamaulipas
soy estudiante de ingenieria en Electronica, me fasina la electronica y estoy en busca de mas conocimiento, tambien puedo proporcionarles lo que yo se  que anden de lo mejor byes


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 18, 2010)

bienvenidos!
suerte
saludos 
pablo


----------



## serbio (Mar 19, 2010)

Hola me llamo Rodrigo. Soy de Argentina y estudio Ingenieria Electronica. Felicitaciones por este excelente foro!!
Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Mar 19, 2010)

Bienvenidos a todos...

buen Foro habeis elegido..lo garantizo.

Saludos.


----------



## MaxiSan20 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bienbenidos a todos
espero q podamos intercambiar mucha info saludos a todos


----------



## Manol (Mar 19, 2010)

Buenas tardes,
Me llamo Manolo, vivo en Cádiz y acabo de aterrizar, espero aprender y ayudar en lo que pueda. Me gusta la electrónica, aunque mis conocimientos son básicos.
Saludos para todos.


----------



## yofredy (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola a todos soy Fredy, tengo 25 año soy técnico y estudio ingenieria en Tucuman, Argentina. Desde que tengo uso de razón me gusta  la electrónica y espero que ser de ayuda aqui.. saludos.


----------



## mOqqO (Mar 21, 2010)

hola, hola 
mi nombre es Alejandro 
14 años||030495||mal vividos 
con espectativas en mi mente 
en constante cambio 
con un salon bien ######
mi cuarto?-mi mundo
mi banda, mi musica [i´m a screamer]
conocer, salir, reir, hablar, toquines
complejos de superficialidad 
cuidando la elegancia para portar sencilles 
diseño, fotografia, moda, mi estilo

amywinhouse mi inspiracion


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 21, 2010)

bienvenido moqqo, freddy y los demas que disfruten del foro...
moqqo soy parecido a vos jaja


----------



## jubiloso (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola a todos,  mi nombre es Pascual,  vivo en Zaragoza (España),  soy muy aficionado a la electrónica desde hace mas de 50 años,  lo que pasa es que como es un hobby no le dedico mucho tiempo, hago algún montaje pero pero solo para mí, aunque hace muchos años que estudié con el paso del tiempo las cosas se van olvidando, maximo que no me he actualizado a las nuevas tecnologías, sera cuestión de repasar y de iniciarme en lo digital, saludo a todos los foreros.


----------



## PlataE (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola que tal, bueno pues yo soy de mexico, por ahi de la capital, actualmente estudio bachillerato en computacion, pero desde pequeño me ha gustado desarmar todas las cosas descompuestas para ver que tenian por dentro, y ya actualmente, no se mucho de electronica, se algo basico, osea si comprendo el funcionamiento de algunas cosas y demas, pero no soy un profesional ni nada, mas bien son un aficionado, y sobre todo pues me gusta hacer las cosas yo mismo, y de la manera mas economica, intento arreglar las cosas (aunque luego no queden bien pero quedan jajaja ), arreglo mi carro que me regalaron de cumple (ese si queda bien *POR* que tambien me gusta la mecanica) en fin si yo pudoera ser todologo seria feliz... pero pues no se puede asi que tratare de mejorarme en la electronica en computacion y en mecanica, lo cual se me hace buena combinacion  porque ahora los carros ademas de tener elementos mecanicos tienen elementos electronicos mas que nada, y pues usan una computadora.

Bueno, espero no solo ser un pregunton sino tambien poder aportar algo ahi de vez en cuando.

La verdad este foro es excelente para todo usuario y llevaba tiempo viendolo hasta que me anime a suscribirme.

Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola, mi nombre es Luís, soy de Chile, y antes participaba en este foro con otro nick, pero se me olvidó la contraseña.... y mi nick....



:cabezon:


----------



## code (Mar 23, 2010)

hola a tod@s mi nombre es manuel soy principiante en el marabilloso mundo de la electronica.sin mas decir que para mi es un honor estar con todos vosotros.salu2


----------



## BlueFenix24 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola , soy nuevo en este foro y llevo estudiadno 1 año en electronica, soy de honduras, bueno tengo 17 años y empiezo en esto espero poder ayudar y aportar en el foro,asi como requiero su ayuda tambien, bueno saludos


----------



## Starke (Mar 25, 2010)

Un saludo a todos los del foro, aunque llevo varios meses de registrado , este es mi primer mensaje . Mi nombre es Walter Starke, soy de Chile y me acerco al medio siglo de edad, soy técnico mécanico y además autodidacta en electónica, pero con más de treinta años de experiencia trabajando tanto en reparación como fabricación de transformadores, motores, amplificadores, fuentes de poder de alta y baja potencia, equipos audiovisuales y muchas cosas más. He visitado y leido muchos temas del foro y he aprendido y/o reafirmado vastos conocimientos gracias a todos quienes hacen sus aportes, espero hacer los mios en su momento y colaborar entonces a hacer más grande este grán foro , saludos.


----------



## luis2000 (Mar 25, 2010)

hola que tal mi nombre es luis estudio Mecatronica
y pues soy muy npvatop en esto, apenas estoy iniciando mo carrera, pero me apaciona la electronica en especial la robotica....


----------



## cagonya (Mar 25, 2010)

Wenas a todos ,mi nombre es Juan González y buscando en la web he encontrdo este foro al que me he suscrito de inmediato.
Un saludo y a ver si entre todos hacemos la vida un poco mas facil.

salut


----------



## bigflipo (Mar 30, 2010)

yo solo se que no se nada... pero vamos aprendiendo, y bastante rapido por cierto en este foro tan bueno


----------



## ithaca23 (Mar 30, 2010)

Que tal amigos, me llamo Charly, soy de Argentina. Tengo 17 años y estoy en el secundario,en un colegio industrial. Sigo la parte electrica orientada a la electronica, por lo que me la paso viendo cosas de electronica gral. maquinas electricas, robotica, neumatica, etc...

Estoy en 5º año y el que viene me recibo... Vengo a compartir lo poco que se (estuve viendo el foro y la verdad que me siento un burro, jeje) y tambien a que me despejen dudas...

Un Saludo a todos y felicidades por la hermosa comunidad que se ha formado !


----------



## davix (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola,

soy David Gil, de Madrid (España). Llevo algún tiempo leyendo el foro, y por fin me he decidido a dar el paso a registrarme.

Estoy estudiando ingeniería informática, y desde siempre me ha intersado el funcionamiento interno de cualquier cacharro.
Me gusta la electrónica por hobby, y he construido ya muchos circuitos a partir de esquemas de otros, por mí mismo no he sido capaz de ingeniar nada, por falta de conocimiento.

Espero aprender mucho aqui y poder compartir mis logros.

Un saludo!!


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 31, 2010)

bienvenidos! pasen... ponganse comodos  
saludos


----------



## jhonny speaker (Mar 31, 2010)

hola...felicidades por el foro ..saludos a todos..soy aprendis de electronica en un taller de audio profecional ..aparte trabajo en un estudio de grabacion..y tengo experiencia en PA..poniendome a sus ordenes...saludosss


----------



## Trukutu (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola a todos, gracias a Google llegue a este foro, está muy bueno, tengo mucho para aprender y espero poder aportar algo también.
Un saludo desde Uruguay


----------



## Leitax (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola! Tengo 20 años y soy estudiante de ing electronica en mi país, me gusta mucho la electronica y estoy dispuesta a aprender tanto como pueda, agradezco q exista una pag como esta donde nos podemos ayudar los unos a los otros.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 31, 2010)

¡Bienvenidos!, siéntanse como en casa, eso si, no olviden las normas de participación.

Saludos.


----------



## ldvr15 (Abr 4, 2010)

hola soy luis, tengo 19 años y estudio telecomunucaciones !.. bueno como estoy en circuitos digitales y vere mataerias q*UE* tieen q*UE* ver mucho con la electronica decidi entrar al foro para orientarme y ayudarme un poco mas aunque, en realidad se muy poco de esto p*O*r q*UE* apenas estoy comenzando, espero conocer mucho mas y en lo posible ayudar :3 byes


----------



## omarbl (Abr 4, 2010)

Buenas Tardes Me llamo Omar, soy de Mèxico espero hacer buenos amigos en este foro asi como ayudar a los compañeros cuando se necesite


----------



## viggiani1975 (Abr 4, 2010)

Un saludo a todos los apasionados de la Electrónica, mi nombre es José Arturo Zárate, me considero principiante en este arte pero estoy deseoso de avanzar en mis conocimientos, en especial con microcontroladores, espero estrechar lazos de amistad y conocimiento a través de esta maravillosa ciencia que es la electrónica.

Saludos y agradecimientos!


----------



## fakin7826 (Abr 4, 2010)

Hola gente soy Fabricio, un aficionado de la electrónica y soy luthier por gusto, trabajo de carpintero ebanista con mi viejo. Entre de lleno a la electrónica por que empece a reparar y a hacer guitarras eléctricas a pedido y necesitaba conocimiento de electrónica y me hice un curso de electrónica y este año termino la carrera de TECNICO AUXILIAR EN ELECTRO MEDICINA.
Pero sigo amando las guitarras. saludos FABRICIO


----------



## Balanar (Abr 6, 2010)

hola soy Luis Saravia , de Lima -Peru mucho gusto con todos estudio ingenieria mecatronica y tengo muchas dudas , gracias de ante mano a todos los que integran esta gran unidad .


----------



## garzon (Abr 6, 2010)

hola me llamo efrain de bogota, colombia estudio electronica y tengo muchas ganas de aprender de ustedes que son unos tesos en el campo y pues es muy importante aprender para mi y pues surgen muchas dudas pero con ustedes las puedo solucionar


----------



## okulto (Abr 6, 2010)

Me llamo Jose Manuel, Estudio Ing. Mecatronica, y espero aprender mucho de Ustedes, Saludos.


----------



## cesarros90 (Abr 7, 2010)

hola, que tal , me llamo Cesar, soy de Rosario, y la verdad de electronica se muy poco pero me gusta mucho, y siempre mezclo algun componeten y algo sale.... casi siempre andando jaja
estube mirando mucho el foro, me parece muy muy bueno !

saludos !


----------



## bretonrojo (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jordi  resido en Barcelona y por fin me he animado a ingresar en el foro, soy mas bien aficcionadillo a la electrónica y algunos de los temas me han solucionado mas de un problema. Saludos a todo el grupo desde España.


----------



## Astharoth (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola mi nombre es Gastón soy aqui de Bolivia y me apasioná la electrónica en especial los microcontroladores, tengo 24 años y este es un buen sitio donde se encuentra de todo sobre electrónica. Andrés Cuenca es admirable tu labor gracias por ofrecernos un sitio como este.


----------



## jhonny speaker (Abr 9, 2010)

HOLAAAA..........saludos a todos desde Hermosillo Sonora Mexico..megusta la electrenica,soy aprendis en un taller de audio profecional,terngo experiensa con sistemas de audio P.A y studio de grabacion digital con pro tools.,pues poniendome a sus ordenes..felcitaciones por la pagina


----------



## huevoneitor (Abr 9, 2010)

hola a todos los robotistas de este foro mi nombre es victor  y soy un gran fanatico de electronica puede que sea solo un novato pero cada dia me esfuerzo por aprender mas y quiero decir que si no hubiera conocido este foro jamas me ubiese integrado mas alla de los conocimientos basicos que tenia sobre robotica péro  eme aqui en este lugar que dia a dia va creciendo con grandes profesionales o principiantes que entran a este foro como yo.......

saludos a todos y felicitaciones al creador de este foro, pero mas que nada mis felicitaciones a quien creo este espacio.........


----------



## luzy (Abr 10, 2010)

hola a todos mi nombre es lucia pero todos me llaman luzy, tengo 17 años de edad y actualmente curso el 4to semestre de prepa con la carrera tecnica en electronica,siendo sincera  al principio no le encontraba el chiste a esta carrera pero conforme paso el tiempo me intereso al punto de gustarme, es increible todo lo que se puede hacer!!!  apenas estoy aprendiendo lo se pero si hay algo en lo que les pueda ayudar con gusto lo  hare 



cuidense y hasta la otra!!!!!!

^^...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 10, 2010)

Eje!!! Nuevos compatriotas!!!!
Esperamos que su estancia sea de su agrado!!!!

Saludos


----------



## sombra2kx (Abr 11, 2010)

hola a todos los de este foro

no se q*UE* decir bueno me da gusto q*UE* pueda alfin perteneser a esta paguina ya q*UE* ultimamente me estoy enamorando de la electronica ya q*UE* en la escuela lo estoy llevando 

y se me esta figurando muy interesante todo esto espero q*UE* me puedan ayudar con mis
preguntas gracias


----------



## Manub (Abr 13, 2010)

Otro que se suma sin restar.

Saludos.


----------



## ewin2m (Abr 14, 2010)

hola,
mi nombre es edwin fabian martinez actualmente curso estudios en elctronica me gusta mucchi todo este campo de estudio y en especial la parte de automatizacion y roboti*CA* me gustaria compartir ideas y ayudasa todos lo qlas necesiten y espro tambiem su colaboracion a preguntas frecuente   de ante mano muchas gracias por su aatencion y hasta pronto


----------



## Larius (Abr 15, 2010)

Hola !

   Mi nombre es patricio alvarez tengo 22 años y so*Y* de iquique, chile, me gusta mu*CH*o lo que es electronica y robotica, actualmente vo*Y* en primer año de ingenieria electronica.

me gusto bastante este foro y espero aprender de los que ya saven mu*CH*o y ojala yo poder ayudar en lo que pueda ^_^


----------



## gatosanlu (Abr 15, 2010)

hola, me llamo ruben, y estoy me apasiona el mundo de la electronica actualmente estoy en un ciclo formativo de grado medio de electronica, por ahora me va bastante bien, y espero aprender mucho mas con vosotros, saludos a todos


----------



## arnolectrix (Abr 16, 2010)

Hola a todos soy Arnol,me dedico mas a la electricidad que a la electronica asi que cuando tenga que meterme en ella os consultare ,y en cuanto a la electricidad estoy para ayudar en lo que este a mi alcance .desde motores hasta generadores de 2000 kw. bueno un saludo para todos


----------



## log (Abr 17, 2010)

Hola..

Mi nombre es Joaquin pero la gente me dice Berru asi que asi me pueden llamar. Todavia soy un niño, tengo 19 años y soy de Montevideo, Uruguay.

Estudio ingenieria electrica y pretendo hacer un posgrado en telecomunicaciones. Además soy técnico en audio y tengo un boliche donde organizo toques de jazz, blues, tango, etc.
Como se podrane star imaginando también soy músico. Toco la guitarra hace varios años ya y tengo una banda de thrash metal con la que a veces tocamos un poco de jazz también.

Con respecto a la electronica, me interesa mucho pero tengo poca experiencia en el tema y como en la facultad por ahora es todo pura teoria (recien estoy cursando el 2º año) me meti aca a ver si aprendo algo mas e intento en principio recrear circuitos ya existentes y mas adelante tal vez buscar hacer mis propias modificaciones o algo por el estilo.

Bueno.. creo que nada mas. Espero poder dar algun aporte a esta gran comunidad.
Saludos, Berru


----------



## arnolectrix (Abr 17, 2010)

Hola soy Arnold tec.electromecanico ya tengo 50 ,pero para investigar me siento de 18 ,doy gracias a todos por formar este grupo ,de a poco me voy metiendo en la electronica ,ya que no puedes escaparte de ella esta en todas partes .asi que cada ves que reeplacen algo electromecanico por algo electronico ,sin dudas que consultare con udes ,gracias y saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## mikeltb (Abr 19, 2010)

Saludos foreros de forosdeelectronica.

Mi nombre es Mikel, estudie electronica de la que tengo olvidada completamente, creo que este es un buen lugar para recordar y aprender cosas de este mundo.

Saludos.


----------



## blinks (Abr 19, 2010)

Hola a todos.

Soy un aficionado en estos temas, que espero ir aprendiendo en este foro.

Un Saludo.


----------



## Dano (Abr 20, 2010)

log dijo:


> facultad por ahora es todo pura teoria



Es ahora y hasta el final...


----------



## Ionizador (Abr 21, 2010)

Hola, mi nombre es Emiliano Martí, tengo 16 años , vivo en Argentina y estoy cursando el 2 año de la carrera de Técnico Electrónico en la secundaria. La electrónica me llamo la atención desde pequeño y bueno, aquí voy cursando.

Saludos!


----------



## alejandrokanito (Abr 21, 2010)

hola a todos mi nombre es Alejandro soy recibido en electronica basica estoy recien llegado a este foro el cual se ve muy interesante vivo a 100 kilometros de monterrey n.l. me intereso la electronica desde pequeño desarmaba las televisiones y radios de mis papás y ya no los podia armar y se molestaban mucho pero en fin, a*QU*i estoy y espero les pueda servir en algo aqui voy a estar al pendiente


----------



## wolfman77 (Abr 22, 2010)

Hola a todos, como les va?
Mi nombre es Martin, 32 años, soy de Comodoro Rivadavia (chubut - Argentina), tecnico electronico, y actualmente me encuentro trabajando en telecomunicaciones, mas especificamente radiocomunicaciones y en lo que tiene que ver con el standart de comunicaciones Tetra.
Como muchos, caigo aca solicitando ayuda, pero tambien vengo a ofrecer mi mano para quien la necesite, incluso, si quieren hablar de futbol, aeromodelismo/automodelismo, paintball o lo qe quieran, pueden contar conmigo.

Saludos! 


Martin


----------



## sdel (Abr 22, 2010)

Hola soy sergio, estudiante de sistemas, pero me gusta mas la electronica desde los  7  u 8 años, siempre desarmaba las radios y los juguetes, despues a los trece me compre mi primer soldador y empeze a mandarme macanas, empeze a estudiar sistemas por que tenia la idea de ser programador de video juegos hasta que esa idea se me fue, ahora estoy en 2/3 año de sistemas y me doy cuenta que tendria q haber estudiado electronica, de hecho hago cursos, y estoy empezando a programar pics, este foro es magnifico. saludos.


----------



## kamamuri (Abr 22, 2010)

Hola soy Pablo, vivo en España, Extremadura para más detalles. Me apasiona el mundo de la electronica y sobre todo de los Pic. Saludos a todos


----------



## Jose Luis R (Abr 22, 2010)

Hola mi nombre es Jose Luis Otarola Ing. Electronico egresado de la Universidad Mayor Santiago de chile hoy empresario de una empresa tecnologica llamada La Fontaine, Invente...[SPAM+Mail]

agradeciendo la oportunidad de estar en esta agrupacion de emprendedores.

se despide atte.

Jose Otarola
Ing. La Fontaine
Tecnologia de Vida


----------



## lorenzojlamas (Abr 25, 2010)

Hola soy Lorenzo estudiante de electrónica estoy en 4° año del industrial (especializado en electrónica), visito esta pagina hace mas de un año y medio y bueno, tenia ganas de presentarme a la comunidad.


----------



## deejaymanu (Abr 26, 2010)

hola buenas me presento, soy tecnico en  acustica y me estoy poniendo las pilas con el tema de la electronica por aqui andare consultando 
un saludo


----------



## hvargas (Abr 26, 2010)

hola a todos del foro

mi nombre es Hernan vargas soy tecnico en electronica y en sistemas informaticos


----------



## Joracom (Abr 26, 2010)

Hola, soy Jonathan Cometti, tengo 16 años, soy de Entre Rios, Argentina, estudiante de una Esc. tecnica y me facina la electronica, desde el año pasado que conosco este magnifico foro y resien este año empese a practicar, poco a poco voy metiendome mas en el tema, ya eh aprendido muchas cosas que lei aqui, las practique y las aprendi a los golpes pero las aprendi al fin jaj 
con el tiempo de seguro colaborare y demas, me falta experiencia y mas estudios, que los voy a hacer cuando termine el secundario 
saudos a todos


----------



## cesarvrd (Abr 27, 2010)

Hola que tal  mi nombre es cesar  y estoy estudiando la carrera de ing electromecanica  y solo tube una introduccion a la electronica  y a mi me interesa el tema asi que por aqui vamos a estar seguido espero no molestar mucho gracias que tengan un buen dia


----------



## Helder Guerra (Abr 27, 2010)

Hola atodos en el foro, mi nombre es Helder Guerra soy tecnólogo electrónico tengo 41 años de edad y actualmente mi residencia es en la ciudad de Valledupar, Colombia. Me dedico a la Docencia y tambien a la reparación de todo tipo de equipo electrónico desde PCs, TVs, Equipos de Audio caseros y profesionales etc.Tengo rato de estar visitando el foro pero hasta ahora estoy colocando mi primer mensaje debido al poco conocimiento para hacerlo.
De antemano gracias por toda la colaboración que aqui se presta y desde ahora estarè dispuesto a colaborar tambien.


----------



## titorra3000 (Abr 28, 2010)

Hola!! mi nombre es Alan Mauricio Lozornio Vazquez, de Leon Gto, Mexico, tengo 19 años, soy un metalero de corazon, especificamente thrash y power metal, toco guitarra. estoy a una semana de empezar el 3er cuatrimestre en la carrera de mecatronica, como sabran, en esa carrera se lleva algo de electronica, y la verdad todo eso me apasiona. Yo se que apenas estoy abriendo las puertas de la electronica, pero sé que llegara el dia en el que entre a la habitacion. Gracias por este espacio!!


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 29, 2010)

Hola, mi nombre es Ernesto Bressan, soy mecanico de profesion (o sea, vivo de eso), desde la adolescencia que me gusta la electronica orientada al audio (como a los 13 o 14 arme un ampli, ahora tengo casi 47), soy de armarme cosas, desde instrumentos (toco un poco la guitarra y la bateria), hasta carpinteria, pasando por todo tipo de oficios, entre ellos, la electronica. Ingrese al foro hace un tiempo y luego de estar inactivo, logicamente olvide usuario y contraseña, asi que me volvi a registrar y bueno, aca estoy. Mi meta es construirme un sistema tetramplificado en activo con LR 24dB/octava (ESP P09) y 2 cajas 4 vias. Ya tengo algo encaminado y de aca hacia adelante me acercare a la meta. Por ultimo quiero felicitar a Cuenca por su iniciativa y a los foristas y moderadores, que por lo que he leido, llevan muy bien el foro.
Estamos en contacto !!


----------



## faviologo (Abr 30, 2010)

saludos a todos!!
soy nuevo en el foro, soy un estudiande de electronica, ahorita estoy en el segundo año, no se como seria en sus paises, pongamolo asi , me falta éste, y el año siguiente, para poder entrar a la Universidad
tengo 16 años, y me gusta mucho la electronica, espero me ayuden con mis dudas (por cierto, ya postee una ) y yo tambien poder ayudarlos (claro, cuando sepa mas, porque ahorita creo que la mayoria de ustedes sabe mucho mas que yo)
saludos


----------



## patomonono (Abr 30, 2010)

*  Hola amigos. Mi nombre es Patricio Campos C. Vivo en Santiago de Chile. 
Mi afición por la electrónica nació por necesidad e inquietud. Tenía un auto con encendido a platinos y me imaginaba que podía mejorarse, asi que después de darle varias vueltas, dos años, cayó a mis manos un circuito y lo hice e instalé en mi auto.  Enorme fue mi alegría al hacerlo funcionar con el encendido electrónico. Bueno, después de eso me gustó y he hcho otras cosas, pero  pequeñas, soy autodidacta en esto. 
Un gran saludo a todos. *


----------



## don pic (Abr 30, 2010)

hola amigos del foro mi nombre es hector hugo, estoy estudiando la carrera de ing. electromecanica y me gustaria aprender mucho de los tips que podrian brindar acerca de algunos temas y proyectos requeridos ok.saludos  ahora tengo en mente de hacer una mesa o panel interactivo con leds si alguien tiene idea o un diagrama se lo agradeceria mucho. nos estamos viendo.


----------



## Nachouqz (May 4, 2010)

Hola mi nombre es Juan Jaime soy de Bsas argentina, Estoy cursando el 6TO año de electrónica ,espero poder ayudar y ser ayudado ,desde ya siempre a dispocion 

Un saludo a todos espero que tengan un buen año


----------



## landondonovan (May 7, 2010)

Hola a todos. Soy de Asturias y estoy en primero de Ing. Tecn. Electrónica. Bueno, espero que me ayudeis con mis dudas ahora, y yo ayudaros cuando acabe la carrera. Un saludo a todos


----------



## Protoboard (May 7, 2010)

Hola a todos. Llevo no se cuánto tiempo consultando este foro y apenas hoy decidí registrarme. Mi nombre es Jorge Arturo Bojórquez, tengo 26 años, vivo en Sinaloa, México y soy Ingeniero en Electrónica. Este foro me ha ayudado a aclarar muchas dudas, tanto cuando estaba estudiando como en mi práctica profesional. Me interesan sobre todo los microcontroladores PIC y la electrónica digital en general. Me gusta la electrónica analógica pero de repente me parece muy complicada. Me gusta armar amplificadores aunque me falta mucha teoría sobre audio así que poco a poco iré preguntando cosas sobre audio y amplificadores.

De seguro voy a seguir aprendiendo de esta comunidad. Un saludo a todos y un agradecimiento y un aplauso a las personas que hacen posible este foro.


----------



## asuncion (May 7, 2010)

saludos al foro de electronica . soy asuncion tengo 54 años soy de posadas argentina . y soy tecnico en electronica .y tambien me dedico a reparar lavarropas automaticos , aire acondicionadas etc. y me interesa mucho compartir mis experiencia de muchos años de actividad. desde ya a disposicion del foro


----------



## GP Ryuk (May 11, 2010)

Me presento soy GP Ryuk y am mi verdadero nombre es marcos Antonio tengo 18 años ando estudiando electronica, espero ponerme las pilas y poder aportar con ustedes pero aunque mis conocimientos todavia no sean grandes espero aportar y ayudar ^^',, ya hace tiempo andava consultando el foro y pues me decidi por unirme a ustedes y pues aqui ando sin mas que decir me despido Saludos!!!! ^^'


----------



## Kenzox13 (May 11, 2010)

Hola a todos,  Soy Kenzo, os escribo desde alcala y bueno, de siempre me gusto la electronica pero unca la estudie, ahora la ertome y nada... espero aprender algo mas con todos vosotros a la vez de pasarlo bien.
Saludos.


----------



## frankx (May 11, 2010)

Hola a todos!!

Soy frankx de El Salvador y tengo 18 .... cualquier duda espero poderles ayudar !!


----------



## dannytrujillo (May 12, 2010)

Hola a todos mi nombre es danny truillo soy nuevo en este medio pero me gusta mucho mi idea es llegar aprender todo lo posible realisando muchas precticas les agradesco por aceptarme como mienbro del foro.


----------



## darktiger (May 13, 2010)

Saludos Amigos.. Mi Nombre es Jorge.. Soy deVenezuela, estudio Ingenieria de Sistemas y pues tambien me gusta la electronica.. Espero poderles ayudar en lo que pueda y haces buenas amistades.. Saludos a todos..!! XD


----------



## okuart (May 13, 2010)

Hola
soy Mauricio de Chile, ingeniero en electronica 
he leido el foro desde hace un tiempo y ahora me decidi a participar
saludos a todos


----------



## curtCobain (May 13, 2010)

mi nombre es Salvador Palomino, me encanta la electronica, aunque a veces se me dificulta un poco (sobre todo lo que a teoria se refier), pero me apasiona mucho todo lo que tiene que ver con electronica, y  me gustaria aprender mucho mas!!


----------



## ndstruck (May 15, 2010)

saludos desde Guatemala, ya hace rato no hago un proyecto de electronica y hoy me tope con esta pagina que tiene muy buena informacion.


----------



## alex8845 (May 15, 2010)

Hola, como estas, mi nombre es Alexander Sanchez soy tecnologo en electronica llevo poco trabajando en esto me a gustado lo de la reparacion pero me a dado muy duro lo que es television y sonido se me a dificultado mucho no se si es por falta de conocimientos o por falta de practica, Yo podria consultarte cuando tenga dudas de estos equipos  muchas gracias por tu colaboracion mi correo es


----------



## Jorge5 (May 18, 2010)

Hola mi nombre es Jorge Antonio soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica en 5° semestre, e tenido varios proyectos todos excitosos hasta la fecha soy una persona muy persistente. Aunque no soy tecnico ago el esfuerzo por ser bueno en esa area, y aunque lo diga yo soy brillante en la parte teorica.

me gustaria que me ayuden en mis carencias de conocimiento asi como a la inversa, ya que muchas veces ayudando a alguien aprendes mucho mas que con tus propios proyectos 
salu2 a todos


----------



## gastysp (May 19, 2010)

Hola amigos de la electronica me llamo Gaston y la verdad me gusta mucho la electronica eh echo algunos proyectos y me doy bastante maña a pesar de no haber terminado en electronica mis estudios , ahora dejo una consulta se necesitan cierta cantidad de post para poder descargar contenidos de la pagina? 
Desde ya muchas gracias y espero poder aportar todo lo que pueda al foro..


----------



## dc25 (May 19, 2010)

Hola amigos mi nombre es Vicente y soy aficionado a la electronica pese a no ser un gran entendido, espero aprender mucho con todos vosotros...

saludos a todos y suerte.


----------



## kokivelazquez (May 19, 2010)

hola compañeros mi nombre es Jorge soy aficionado a la electronica. espero aprender y colaborar con ustedes. si tuviera la oportunidad me hubiera gustado estudiar electronica. gracias. abrazos.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 20, 2010)

Hola, mi nombre es Carlos Alvarez y tengo 28 años. Soy Puerto La Cruz / Venezuela. Tengo una pequeña empresa de fabricación de amplificadores. Cabe destacar que JAMAS hice ni un curso de electronica, lo poco que se lo aprendi por la pasión y vocación por la electronica que nacio en mi desde que tenia no mas de 8 años cuando vi a mi papá revisando la tele de mi casa y darme cuenta de que no habia gentecita dentro del aparato jejeje


----------



## Jaylo (May 20, 2010)

Buenas,

mi nombre es Jaume, y vivo en Lleida (España).
Soy informàtico, pero no tengo demasiada idea de electrónica. De hecho, he tenido que hacer un esfuerzo para recordar la fórmula de la resistencia total para poder pasar el test de registro del foro.

Me he registrado en el foro porque tenia esta duda:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/encender-pda-automaticamente-al-detectar-alimentacion-37009/

Ya veis que soy bastante zoquete en esos temas, aunque me apasiona la ciencia y la tecnología.
Un saludo!


----------



## franmaster (May 22, 2010)

Hola! Soy Fran de 19 años, un estudiante de electronica mas de el monton que no quiere seguir siendo uno mas de el monton, sino aprender y destacar. 
Actualmente soy estudiante de grado medio de equipos electronicos de consumo (termine precisamente ayer el primer año pasando limpio ), mi objetivo es terminar este ciclo para empezar el superior de automatas programables y despues si fuera posible hacer alguna carrera (no tengo prisa, tengo muchos años por delante aun como para decir q cuando empiece la carrera sere ya muy viejo, es mas, pienso currar mientras me la saco (si me pego 7 años en ellos pos me da iwal, tampoco tengo prisa, lo ago mas bien por placer )
Solo espero aprender mucho en este foro y enseñar tambien (nunca se sabe si yo se algo q ustedes no y lo necesitan, quien sabe )


----------



## x3ro (May 22, 2010)

Soy Carlos Castillo de Colombia, tengo 18 años, estudio electronica me encanta la programacion de micros en C, programo pic, arduino y ahora estoy en freescale y pues dandole duro a la vida  soy de colombia y espero ayudar


----------



## yimii (May 22, 2010)

hola soy daniel tengo 15 años y stoy studiando electronica en una tecnica de Salta-Argentina me encanta la materia solo qeria ver si ustedes me pueden dar una mano para seguir en sto que es mi pasion



GRACIAS!!!!!!!


----------



## Comadreja (May 22, 2010)

Hola! Soy Mario de San Fernando (Cadiz), soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica, en la Universidad de Sevilla, tengo ganas de ver que las ecuaciones que aprendemos en la universidad van a alguna parte, por eso quiero empezar a hacer mis propios proyectos en casa, ya que la practica no es mi punto fuerte, quiero empezar con proyectos sencillos que vaya viendo por el foro


----------



## Max13 (May 22, 2010)

Hola a todos. Soy Álvaro de El Palmar (Murcia), tengo 16 años y estoy terminando 4º de la ESO. La electrónica me gusta y despierta en mi bastante curiosidad por lo que en un futuro me gustaría estudiar ingeniería electrónica, mientras tanto y como no puedo cursar ninguna optativa por el estilo he decidido aprender por mi cuenta y leer todo lo posible por eso decicí ser parte de este foro.


----------



## Felix Juan (May 24, 2010)

Hola a todos:

Me llamo Félix y soy un electrónico oxidado de 42 años. Terminé mis estudios de Técnico en electrónica (lo que en España se llama F.P.II) hace más de 20 años. Después he trabajado en el tema y se me daba bien, pero hace años que no tengo contacto directo con componentes y cuando pienso en circuitos puedo oir chirriar a los engranajes de mi cerebro.

Me he propuesto desoxidarme y por eso he caido en este magnífico foro. Ya me he aprovechado del conocimiento colectivo, así que espero poder ayudar con mi experiencia en "arqueología" electrónica.

Un saludo a todos y nos veremos en los post.


----------



## maynard1 (May 24, 2010)

Hola mucho gusto
Mi nombre es Sergio Rodriguez, soy estudiante de ing. mecatronica , soy mexicano y estudio en la universidad regiomontana.
Me interesa mucho mejorar mis conocimientos en electronica ya que ahora mismo se que me falta mucho para lograr hacer proyectos personales .
les agradezco de antemano toda la ayuda que se que obtendre de este sitio
y les dejo un abrazo


----------



## vdfe (May 24, 2010)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Victor David Francisco,(francisco es apellido ), Soy estudiante de la Ing. en Tecnologias Electronicas en el Tec de monterrey campus Puebla, Mexico, tambien tengo mi titulo como tecnico en electronica de la CBTis, y mi cedula, desde la secundaria (11 años) me intruduje al mundo de la electronica, ahorita tengo 21 años, y todo este tiempo es pasion a la electronica, y en especial, sobre audio, e construdio un monton de amplificadores, pero tambien estoy interesado en electronica en general analogica y digital, entre a este foro buscando ayuda y encontre mucha
resta decir que estoy en este foro para aprender, y si en algo puedo ayudar con gusto lo hare.
saludos a todos y exito en sus proyectos


----------



## dreammoto (May 26, 2010)

Hola, mi nombre es Gabriel Rodriguez y vivo en Neuquén capital, soy técnico Electromecánico, con poca experiencia en electrónica y quiero decirles que está realmente genial esto del foro  por la riqueza de información que brinda y la forma en que está creado, me saco el sombrero, realmente vaya una felicitación a los moderadores del mismo. Saludos desde Argentina¡¡¡¡


----------



## DiegoZamoraTucuman (May 27, 2010)

Hola, mi nombre es Diego J. Zamora.
Soy de Tucumán, Argentina.
Estudio la carrera de Electronica en un colegio Tecnico de esta ciudad.
Espero que me sirva el foro para lo que estoy estudiando, y poder ayudar a quien lo necesite.

Saludos!
Diego J. Zamora


----------



## RFelectron (May 27, 2010)

hola a todos mi nombre es luis , soy egresado de la carrera de ingenieria mecanica electrica, me apacina la electronica, y por ello en mis ratos libres reparo algun equipo que llege a caer en mismanos, saludos a todos .


----------



## IngenieroJulio (May 27, 2010)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Julio. Soy Ingeniero Electrónico y busco espacios como este para compartir experiencias y ampliar conocimientos, claro además de ayuda.

Quedo atento y pendiente.


----------



## riber33 (May 28, 2010)

mi nombre RIBERMAR REYES, soy de venezuela, estado falcon tengo 20. soy estudiante de ingenieria ede telecomunicaciones. me gusta la electronica desde hace mucho tiempo simpre me interzo de como funcionaban los aparatos electronicos. espero compartir con ustedes sobre todo lo q*UE* tiene q*UE* ver con la electronica y aclarar mis dudas con respecto a cualquier proyecto que ustedes nos ofrescan!!
feliz dia a todos


----------



## Stemma (May 31, 2010)

Hola:
Me llamo Esteban, soy de Mar del Plata. Ni siquiera estudié en una escuela técnica y a mis 27 años soldé por primera vez el cable roto de mi guitarra (soy un pel*****do, ya sé... jaja). En fin, me encanta ver cuando crean cosas raras, me bajé un montón de circuitos para hacer efectos pero no entiendo una goma así que...


... agárrense porque tengo el c****o lleno de preguntas.


----------



## Ruidoso (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola compañeros este sitio esta  Super! veo que si hay compañerismo y alluda , cosa que en muy pocos foros los hay , soy apasionado del audio de toda la vida asi como de la electronica soy de Mexico D.F mi primera incursion en el audio fue por alla por el 1982 con una bocina pioneer de 8 pulgadas que encone y le hice el bafle , alimentado con un amplificador de bulbos 2 kt88 para la salida (que aun conservo) y 12ax7 como pre, una chulada!!
en cuestion electronica estudie en una escuela particular semiconductores fuentes, etapas de potencia y acústica de locales entre otras cosas
Muchos años anduve de sonidero utilizando peavey CS800 QSC1500  samik 500, para bajo solo use Vikson de 15 y 18¨ con ¨roperos¨ de 4 c/u , medios de 10¨ drivers JBL  unidades Rakonas consola peavey 1000  probass etc  etc.
todo eso ya paso , hoy mi pasion es el audio car en especial el super bajo!! desde hace algunos años he incursionado en el complejo mundo del bajo extremo  empezando con subs muy variados desde un roat thunder MTX hasta un L5 de kicker y un 12 de db drive PLW12D4 que uso actualmente apenas estoy incursionando la etapa de 500 WRMS para arriba. siempre habia manejado amplis de 400W para abajo , de 4 canales , clase D de varias marcas, asi que pienso aprender de los conocedores para  crear mi bafle ideal  parta mi db,  actualmente fabrique un bafle de 1.5 ft3 entonado a 38 hz con slot port un sub MTX thunder 4500 alimentado con un ampli MTX 6500D y bastante decente ,y mi hu Kenwood y no recuerdo el modelo pero quiero mas...
espero no haberlos aburrido , me pondre a leer antes de preguntar

saludos y ya me veran por aca seguido 

Cesar


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 2, 2010)

Como estan??

Andres, muy buena la idea de la presentación y parece que a todos les gusto que nadie se quiso quedar afuera... jeje 

Bueno, a mi me dicen Meli y soy Tecnica electronica orientada a las telecomunicaciones (supuestamente! jeje), en estos tiempos estoy cursando la carrera de Ingenieria Electronica, los primeros años, pero como dijo uno de los muchachos por ahi, pura matematica, fisica y todo eso...las materias mas interesantes vendran despues...uhh...

ba eso depende de algunos jeje...

Chicas! ya sabemos que somos pocas, y seguiremos en minoria!! no hace falta que lo repitamos , pero si elegimos esto a bancarsela jaja!!

En realidad de chica me gustaba hacer de TODO!!!
no me decidia por nada!!! En la secundaria, por ciertas situaciones me cambie en 3º año a un colegio técnico y eso me cambio a mi!!!!
Me abrio mucho la cabeza! y desde ahi perfile mas a la electronica!
me costaba???? puuuuffffff.......un monton!!!
pero vale la pena!! de una!!;

Igualmente la musica no se queda atras!!!pero de la mano estas cosas son explisovas!!!

Bueno, caballleros y señoritas, éste foro es buenisimo!!
no hagamos enojar a nuestros moderadores y cumplamos las reglas ok??
Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## Davidrubio (Jun 2, 2010)

Hola mi nombre es David, soy tecnico electromecanico y estudio energia.
 Espero poder pasar buenos ratos con ustedes.


----------



## boschi2010 (Jun 6, 2010)

hola soy jorge voglino y tengo 22 años soy  tecnico electronico y estudio ingenieria electronica en la U.T.N. cordoba argentina soy nevo en esto de los foros y me gusta la ide de poder aprender todos los dias un poquito mas y espero poder ayudar con mis pocos conmientos 

saludos alias boschi


----------



## IDSTEIN (Jun 6, 2010)

Hola a todos.soy david. Barri para los colegas. Mi presentacion es muy sencilla. Soy tecnico especialista en electronica industrial de consumo, y aunque los estudios los tengo un poco olvidadillos, siempre he considerado que la electronica es como la medicina: Si no te actualizas te quedas obsoleto. Este site me parece muy importante para mi,puesto que , aunque mi trabajo solo es de electricista, suelo ejercer de electronico de vez en cuando..... Y eso me da un subidon que no os lo imaginais, ese dia me realizo como persona, al ver que todo lo que aprendi,que queria saber, me sirvio de base para hacer cosas, que aunque para nosotros sean normales, a otras personas puedan parecerles increibles. Sois todos geniales.un gran saludo david. B


----------



## SinnerHR (Jun 7, 2010)

Hola y mucho gusto, Soy José Luis y vivió en México, estoy estudiando Ingeniería en electrónica y me gustaría aprender mucho mas acerca de mi carrera, espero me puedan ayudar a conocer mas de lo que estoy estudiando y perdonen si llego a hacer muchas preguntas acerca de los componentes o circuitos, ya que hasta ahora lo que nos han enseñado en la carrera es pura teoría y nada de practica.
Nos vemos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 7, 2010)

Bienvenidos a la comunidad, ¡Esperamos que sea de su agrado!

Saludos.


----------



## IDSTEIN (Jun 7, 2010)

Siempre y cuando este al alcance de mi mano en lo que pueda ayudar, aunque mi especialidad, es la electronica analogica, que es lo basico que se aprende y es como montar en bicicleta, nunca se olvida la base, y la base es lo mas importante, no creeis?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 7, 2010)

De acuerdo, con bases solidas puedes enfrentar fácilmente problemas complejos.


----------



## Jamaicankenke (Jun 7, 2010)

Hola, un placer leer este foro, hay buen rollo y se aprende.
para mi la electronica es un hobby, lo unico que se es algo del instituto y lo que he ido aprendiendo solo(calambrazos incluidos).
Espero aprender mucho y ayudar con algun problema si es necesario.


----------



## age77 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hola buenos días a Todos!

Soy comunicador audiovisual y músico, me considero novato en cuanto a la electrónica y espero aprender mucho ante los "masters" que hay aquí.
Saludos.


----------



## owkao (Jun 8, 2010)

bueenas ,, Mi nombre es carlos ... la verdad  que soy nuevo en este foro .. soy estudiante de electronica en sus inicios.. y mas que ser un estudiante me entretengo mucho con ella es como un vicio !   ... en verdad me gusta este foro donde todos se dan tiempo para ayudar en las dudas a los demas ... espero poder ayudar a otros como lo hicieron conmigo   ..

PAZ ..


----------



## Blackrose (Jun 10, 2010)

Hola! Buenas...soy nueva aquí!

Saludos a todos!!


----------



## HADES (Jun 10, 2010)

Blackrose dijo:


> Hola! Buenas...soy nueva aquí!
> 
> Saludos a todos!!



Hola Blackrose y Bienvenida al foro!!

salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 12, 2010)

Hola a todos me presento ma llamo gabriel tengo 32 años y vivo en el sur de argentina desde muy chico me gusto la electronica, aunque estuve un tiempo alejado de todo esto ahora he vueltoa retomar esta pasion la electonica, saludos a todos los miembros del foro.


----------



## El Brujo (Jun 15, 2010)

Hola a todos:

Soy El Brujo, si bien me registré hace un par de meses, dejé el mensaje de presentación correspondiente pero por lo visto no se publicó. Vivo en la Ciudad de Buenos Aires.

Soy técnico electrónico, con experiencia el electromedicina, fuentes switching, ups, audio, algo de radio (soy radio aficionado pero la radioestación la tengo desmontada debido a que no dispongo de lugar param ontar la antena).
Además soy Analista de Sistemas, actualmente me dedico a todo lo que es informática a full, aunque en el laboratorio, tengo mi banco de trabajo de electrónica bien equipado.

La electrónica, actualmente la dejé para mis caprichos en audio, hace rato que quiero reemplazar mi equipo actual, lamentablemente no dispongo de tiempo y me corren algunos problemas personales que estimo pronto solucionaré.

El foro ¡EXELENTE!, si en mayúsculas, ojo con moderarlo jajajaa.


----------



## Matias Senger (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola a todos, que tal??

Mi nombre es Matias y vivo en Argentina, mas precisamente en Capital Federal. Tengo 18 años y me gusta mucho la electronica, especialmente la parte de audio ya que toco la guitarra (o almenos lo intento). Mucho de electronica no se, por no decir casi nada y espero poder aprender nuevas cosas en este foro que lo encontre ayer y ya me registre.

Tengo un circuito diseñado por mi para hacer un efecto de tremolo para la guitarra pero medio particular (como el Z-Vex Seek Trem para el que le interese) que tiene un problemita que estoy tratando de solucionar asi que seguramente que en estos dias caiga por estos pagos en solicitud de ayuda jaja

Vamos a ver como me trata el foro!

Saludos a todos


----------



## HADES (Jun 16, 2010)

Si respetas las normas de convivencia del foro te va ir de lo lindo o de lo mejor SI NO las respetas igual terminaras bateado en moderacion salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## rogervm12 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola a todos!
Soy estudiante de electrónica y me he registrado en este foro para solucionar algunas dudas que tengo en este mundo de la electrónica.


----------



## leonardo lopez (Jun 18, 2010)

Mi nombre es leonardo y soy de mexico veracruz, solo aficionado, estoy aprendiendo
gracias


----------



## tobe11 (Jun 21, 2010)

Me llamo alberto guiterrez, estudio ing electromecanica, soy nuevo en este foro, en la carrera llevamos electronica 1 y 2 que se ven en el quinto y sexto semestre, prescisamente ya terminamos y pasamos en este agosto a septimo, la carrera es de nueve semestres y como quien dice ya no vamos haber electronica, es una materia bien chida y me gusta mucho y con el fin de  aprender mas de lo que me enseñaron decidi entrar aqui para poder aprender de los cuates de la red y asi saber mas de la electronica
saludos y realmente espero aprender y aportar a los que tienen dudas. gracias y saludos


----------



## Arielandro (Jun 23, 2010)

Holas!
soy ariel cartagena! tengo 20 años y curso el 3° semestre de electronica industrial en INACAP!
conoci este foro gracias a un compañero que pudo sacar un proyecto que tenemos que hacer
yo necesito lo mismo pero ojala no sea solo *POR* este proyecto q*UE* tengo q*UE* hacer q*UE* me meta aca sino que sea para rato para asi aprender mas y resolver dudas y ojala poder ayudar con algun conocimiento que tengo!

les dejo saludos a todos!!
viva la electronica!!


----------



## Renoxxx (Jun 25, 2010)

Hola quiero presentarme, tengo 17 años y soy de guatemala... estudio Ingenieria Mecatronica y la verdad en si lo que me atrae bastante es la robotica pero almentablemente me fui alejando un poco de esta maravillosa rama de los circuitos pero ahora quiero retomar el control para poder seguir creando nuevas cosas, mi objetivo es aprender todo los que se pueda en el menor tiempo posible de esta vida (algo casi imposible pero no quiere decir que no se pueda intentar) y pues solo me familiariso con todo esto y veo si puedo hacer aportes y todo eso XD...

Saludos a todos y a los pasados bienvenidos...


----------



## fausto garcia (Jun 25, 2010)

leonardo lopez dijo:


> Mi nombre es leonardo y soy de mexico veracruz, solo aficionado, estoy aprendiendo
> gracias


Hola a todos ! 
Quiero decirles que es un placer ser parte de esta gran comunidad, mi nombre es Fausto Garcia
Martinez  vivo en Mexico, bueno para ser mas exactos en una comunidad cerca de Puebla,y hasta hace unas semanas trabajaba en el departamento de mantenimiento en una fabrica textil, donde me desenpeñaba como  "electrico" aunque mi verdadera pasion es la electronica y en especial  el audio. 
Se que aqui voy a aprender  de grandes maestros y con lo que pueda aportar  lo hare con mucho gustó,
por ahora  estoy por adquirir una camara para poder compartir amis otros bebes (un ampli de 150watts con crossover para sub  y dos kenwood de 12"  en su respectivo bafle) los dos hechos por mi... bueno eso es todo y nuevamente decirles que es un gusto poder ser parte de esta gran familia de Electronicos
y espero poder pronto aportar mis escasas experiencias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 26, 2010)

>Bienvenidos compatriotas, bienvenidos a todos.
No se olviden de leer las normas, les hará su estancia más agradable.


----------



## Ralphi (Jun 27, 2010)

Hola compañeros, que tal.! 

 Soy rafael, mi edad: 21. Actualmente estudiante del 7mo trimestre de la universidad "Urbe", estado zulia-venezuela. soy estudiante de ingenieria en la electrónica.. muy contento de pertenecer y compartir con ustedes mis anecdotas, experiencias y trabajos.. Un placer en conocerlos.! Saludos.!


----------



## TREMENDOS (Jun 29, 2010)

QUE TAL ME DA MUCHO GUSTO CONOCERLOS A TODOS...

MI NOMBRE : EDUARDO HERNANDEZ
NACIONALIDAD : MEXICANO
PROFESION : SUPERVISOR DE MANTENIMIENTO
CARRERA : TECNICO ELECTRICIDAD Y ELECTRONICA INDUSTRIAL

Pero en fin la finalidad es para agradecerles a todos los aqui presentes por las frases , anecdotas , pensamientos no se por todo lo que se brinda en este foro la verdad de las cosas he estado viendo otro foros y no tiene lo que se siente aqui armonia entre los participantes , los que tienen dudas , los que te ayudan con ciertas dudas en fin me pongo a pensar en todo eso y me parece algo genial porque debemos tomar en cuenta que si todos fueramos iguales pues que mal estariamos , ya que todos tenemos defectos la verdad a mi no me gustaria toparme con alguien que fuera como yo imaginate todos teniendo dudas ...o como vi en algun comentario que se hizo en este foro creo fue cacho todos somos ignorantes pero una actitud ignorante es pesima por lo mismo es bueno que alla personas con experiencia en distintos tipos de especialidades si no es asi donde estaria la competencia ...Donde quedaria el gusto por seguir aprendiendo , por seguir adquiriendo conocimientos a lo largo... en fin ya tire mucho rollo pero el caso es que estoy muy agradecido con todos en general...los buenos , los malos , los ironicos , los sarcasticos , los graciosos , etc , etc....

Retomando el tema original he hecho muchas cosas y tenido muchas experiencias en mis 30 añitos pero sin duda alguna esta que estoy teniendo ahorita me parece genial La Electronica sin duda tu imaginacion es el limite estoy emocionado tal vez no llegue a ser muy bueno o quien sabe cual es la medida pero sin duda una de mis principales metas es la programacion de plc se que es dificil y tienes que invertirle un buen pero realmente me interesa esto y por lo que veo y me he dado cuenta todo esta relacionado .

Empece con esto de la electricidad cuando tenia 20 tal vez un poco tarde pero me resulto muy apasionante dicen que cuando te sientes mal con la rutina tienes que buscarte un amante bueno pues , el mio es el trabajo me ha dado muchas satisfacciones y realmente no acabas por aprender trabajo en una empresa de gente coreana son especiales esta gente pero despues les cuento de eso...

No se cual es la edad donde los conocimiento ya no pueden ser retenidos es decir no hacen la transicion de la MCP a la MLP pero me gustaria poder tener la satisfaccion de decir ¡ Yo he programado esto ! en fin pero despues me gustaria contar acerca de eso...

Por el momento estoy en cursos de ingles es un tormento pero en fin seria bueno que si tienen algunos tips para comprender mas rapidamente esto les estaria agradecido nada que ver pero con este foro pero imagino que alguien o *alguienes* sabran acerca de eso pero en fin depues hablaremos de eso...

see you later...calmate bilingue


----------



## Kanty (Jun 30, 2010)

Por fin, ahora que ya sé que he aprobado la prueba de acceso a grado superior, y después de dos años realizando CFGM de Equipos Electrónicos de Consumo (con un 9 de media  ) por fin puedo decir que en Septiembre empiezo el CFGS de Desarrollo de Productos Electrónicos (DPE) con las miras puestas en después, lanzarme a la carrera mientras trabajo. Y eso que tengo ya mis 24 añitos.

Pues eso, me alegro de estar por este foro, seguro me veis mucho por aquí.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jun 30, 2010)

hola que tal? soy Jose Rodriguez de paraguay y me encanta la electronica. Este foro me parece muy interesante por que hay mucha gente que conoce y le gusta aportar sus conocimientos. Me sirvio muchisimo entrar aca y aprender con ustedes. Postee mi primer post  EN DISEÑOS DE CIRCUITOS EN GENERAL. Ojala les guste mi idea y puedan aportar algo, asi como yo aportare en lo que puedo. gracias


----------



## zizou (Jul 1, 2010)

Hola, me llamo Jesús y soy español, tengo 17 años y bueno, sé muy poquito de electrónica, lo que se da en en 1º de bachillerato, pero lo suficiente como para saber que me gusta bastante

He leido algunos temas y me ha encantado este foro, asi que aqui me he registardo.
El año que viene empiezo la carrera, espero que haya suerte.
Espero aprender mucho en este foro.

Un saludo a todos!!!!!


----------



## javii93 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Bueno veo que todos teneis experiencia*  jajaj *lo unico que yo tengo son unas ganas increible de aprender electronica*, hace cosa de 1 semana, navegando por internet (ya que *me sobra el tiempo*.. ) encontre un video de electronica, asi que me puse a verlo y realmente me cautivo, ver que casi todo lo que usamos cotidianamente esta hecho con conocimientos de electronica es algo realmente apasionante, bueno aunque solo hace 1 semana de esta grandiosa aficion ya he desmontado como 7 u 8 cosas (dessolandando con cuidado los componentes utiles ) y ya tengo decidido que estudiare electronica, tengo casi 17 años, y de los estudios mejor no hablar jaja ya que si tengo que hacer ejercicion en una libreta, prefiero repetir jaja asi que he repetido dos veces, asi que este año paso a cuarto de la eso.
Bueno no quiero escribir mis memorias asi que corto ya.

Espero, como todos, aprender mucho en este foro


----------



## Electronec (Jul 1, 2010)

javii93 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno no quiero escribir mis memorias asi que corto ya, si alguien quiere saber más o siente la necesidad de enseñar todo lo que sabe, puede agregarme:.................@............
> Espero, como todos, aprender mucho en este foro



Te aconsejo que te leas a fondo las normas del Foro, acabas de infringir una de ellas;
no dar la dircción email.
Aqui aprenderas un montón, pero cíñete a las normas.

Saludos y bienvenido.


----------



## Ariana (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola a todos, veo pocas mujeres por aqui.  Soy ingeniera de controles.
Me encanta la electronica y mi especialidad es la programacion de microcontroladores pic.
Este grupo se ve interesante a veces es dificil encontrar con quien compartir nuestros gustos y muchas veces nos tildan de aburridos cuando hablamos de ellos con personas que no son del area.


----------



## nuk (Jul 6, 2010)

hola Ariana y bienvenida al foro de electronica


Ariana dijo:


> .....a veces es dificil encontrar con quien compartir nuestros gustos y muchas veces nos tildan de aburridos cuando hablamos de ellos con personas que no son del area.


opino lo mismo ,saludos
comment,nuk


----------



## cryssG98 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola a Todos

Me llamo Cristian, y vivo en Guatemala C.A., estudie electronica pero por azares del destino termine trabajando con hardware y software y pues la electronica no la he podido practicar mas que por hobby, me apasiona el tema de amplificadores de potencia; estoy haciendo lo posible por desempolvar mis conocimientos y tratar de actualizarlos.

un saludo a todos


----------



## HADES (Jul 7, 2010)

cryssG98 dijo:


> Hola a Todos
> 
> Me llamo Cristian, y vivo en Guatemala C.A., estudie electronica pero por azares del destino termine trabajando con hardware y software y pues la electronica no la he podido practicar mas que por hobby, me apasiona el tema de amplificadores de potencia; estoy haciendo lo posible por desempolvar mis conocimientos y tratar de actualizarlos.
> 
> un saludo a todos



Saludos Paisano!

Que bueno ver mas de nuestra gente por aqui! te envio una invitacion para nuestro grupo! dale segui adelante y aqui estamos a la orden!

saludos!

HADES


----------



## zizou (Jul 8, 2010)

Ariana dijo:


> Hola a todos, veo pocas mujeres por aqui.  Soy ingeniera de controles.
> Me encanta la electronica y mi especialidad es la programacion de microcontroladores pic.
> Este grupo se ve interesante a veces es dificil encontrar con quien compartir nuestros gustos y muchas veces nos tildan de aburridos cuando hablamos de ellos con personas que no son del area.



Tienes toa la razon del mundo, a mi me ha pasado con mis amigos


----------



## migliozzi (Jul 8, 2010)

Hola a todos del grupo.
Mi nombre es Ulysses Migliozzi Junior, soy brasileño de Sao Paulo y diseñador industrial y joyero de profeción. Vivo actualmente en Guatemala, A. Central y soy tecnico en electronica y estudié media carrera de Ing. Electronica (no terminé infelizmente) pero hace mucho tiempo.
Mis intereces principales son la aplicación de la eletronica y eletricidad en los procesos industriales y especialmente en la joyería.
Saludos a todos nuevamente.

Ulyssses


----------



## HADES (Jul 8, 2010)

migliozzi dijo:


> Hola a todos del grupo.
> Mi nombre es Ulysses Migliozzi Junior, soy brasileño de Sao Paulo y diseñador industrial y joyero de profeción. Vivo actualmente en Guatemala, A. Central y soy tecnico en electronica y estudié media carrera de Ing. Electronica (no terminé infelizmente) pero hace mucho tiempo.
> Mis intereces principales son la aplicación de la eletronica y eletricidad en los procesos industriales y especialmente en la joyería.
> Saludos a todos nuevamente.
> ...



Bueno pues que bueno ver mas gente de aqui de guatemala zurcando por estos rumbos saludos y un abrazo paisano

Asi mismo le invito a unirse a nuestro grupo regional saludos

HADES


----------



## Norberto Jorge Larrosa (Jul 11, 2010)

Mi nombre ya esta dicho, pero para aquellos que no lo sepan:

Norberto Jorge Larrosa.

Soy una persona curiosa, y me impresiona la cantidad de personas que tambien les agrada la electronica. Yo todavia soy joven y estoy comenzando a aprender sobre esto. Cuando ya haya tenido mas experiencia subire algunos circuitos impresos y algunas ideas y resultados tambien con videos.

Un saludo para todos, y que disfruten todo.


----------



## thestig (Jul 13, 2010)

Buenas!!! 

Me llamo adrián y soy de cordoba argentina, tengo 18 y estoy terminando el secundario. Todavia no se que estudiar :S pero me gusta la electronica aunque se lo poco que aprendo leyendo aca y de curiosos que soy; estoy en vias de armar un amplificador de los que veo aca pero con las dudas que tengo me van leer seguido!! 

Saludos


----------



## weboh (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola!!

  Me llamo Iván, soy de Chile y tengo 17 años, estoy en cuarto medio (ultimo año de ensañanza media, o secuandaria para otroas paises), he estudiado electronica durante estos ultimos 2 años y me he enamorado de un tema que es tan escencial en nuestra vida cotidiana, desde el ordenador del que escribo, hasta la television o la radio.... es un mundo que recien comienzo a comprender, pero me gusta enormemente y se que en gran medida definira el mundo en el que vivimos (y del que quiero formar parte activamente).. por eso y muchas razones mas, espero que me repondan mis grandes (o tal vez estupidas) dudas que se me presenten en el camino... sin mas que decir se despide atentamente..

  Ivan De La Jara


----------



## jordi.lopez. (Jul 16, 2010)

Pues ahora me toca a mí.

Muy buenas a todos y todas. Mi nombre es Jordi López. Tengo 32 años y vivo en una población cercana a Barcelona, en España. Soy Técnico Especialista en Equipos Informáticos (FP II) y Técnico Superior de Desarrollo de Productos Electrónicos (Ciclo Formativo de Grado Superior).

Desde hace casi 8 años trabajo en una empresa de desarrollo de soluciones móbiles y terminales portátiles de mano, tipo Hand Held Computers, sita en Barcelona, como técnico de Hardware Post-venta (es decir, reparo los equpos que los clientes rompen... y se vé cada barbaridaaaaaad....).

Entré a este foro por una duda que me planteó una compañera y, por lo que he podido ir viendo, el nivel de los integrantes del foro es muy elevado, por lo que me veré seguramente en la necesidad de refrescar mis conocimientos.

Mi interés por la electrónica comenzó a los 7 u 8 años, cuando solía abrir los juguetes electrónicos que me regalaban, aunque luego de cerrarlos no volvían a funcionar igual (ejem, ejem...).

Bueno, creo que eso es todo. Espero estar a la altura del resto de compañeros.

Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 16, 2010)

¡Bienvenidos!, que disfruten de su estancia.

Saludos.


----------



## Eliott (Jul 16, 2010)

Buenos dias, pues como todo me dedico a la automatizacion y como todo lo electronico depende de automatismos y lo que mas quiero es aprender de las esperiencias de los demas compañeros.....saludos desde mexico


----------



## thejockerboy (Jul 16, 2010)

hola a todos. mi verdadero nombre es Andrew y soy de Peru.  20 años de edad XD.. en realidad soy un diseñador grafico empresarial (aun estoy en la universidad)  que actualmente se encuentra estudiando electronica basica,  la verdad es que aparte de que me gusta mucho el arte, tambien me encanta las aplicaciones que puede tener la electronica. (mas en la parte de sonido)  ya que soy guitarrista y me gusta la musica. para empezar se muy poco de electronica. solo cosas basicas (espero aprender mucho mas ya que estoy estudiando) y bueno. un sueño mio es poder construirme amplificadores o cosas asi.  la verdad es que me apasiona tanto esto de la electronica y tantas cosas bonitas q se pueden construir con la misma, 
un saludo a todos 

thejockerboy


----------



## luis nina (Jul 16, 2010)

los saludo muchachos asta el momento estuve solo leyendo sus comentarios porque la verdad recien estoy incurcionando en el mundo del amplificador de potencia y veo que devo aprender mucho pero de la mano de uds pronto estare tambien comentando experiencias y ojala puedan leer estas palabras porque no se si lo estare subiendo bien felicitaciones a fogonazo y todos los participaron de este foro saludos ......luisinho


----------



## asuncion (Jul 18, 2010)

un saludo para todos los del foro por el dia del amigo


----------



## willynovi (Jul 18, 2010)

hola a todos, he llegado al foro por otro foro, al cual habia llegado por otro foro, y he visto que varios estan en esoso foros, así que veré temas repetidos por estos lugares tambien

Espero poder compartir con todos buenos mensajes y lindos temas de electronica en general.
Profesionalmente no me dedico a la electronica, solo de hobby, asi que no esperen respuesta muy fundamentadas de mi parte

Tengo experiencia en algo de robotica, programacion de PIC en assembler y en C, y algo de programacion en C para la PC, pero siempre sin salirme de lo básico, aunque soy de investigar bastante si algun tema me interesa.

En estos momentos estoy centrado con el USB, pero luego mi idea es armarme algun bipedo humanoide, voy a recorrer un poco el foro a ver si alguien ya anda con esto.

Bueno por ahora es mucho, espero no aburrirlos

Saludos, Willy


----------



## jlgg2010 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hola, mi nombre es jose guillen, soy de marcaibo venezuela, unos de mis hobnies es la electronica y espero por aca encontrar ayua asi como ayudar en lo que pueda, saludos...


----------



## Rage10 (Jul 20, 2010)

Buenas Noches, me llamo Gaston y estoy interesado en aprender electronica.
Espero que puedan ayudarme.

Saludos.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola a todos:
 Pues como otros no habia puesto atencion en este apartado, yo tambien me presentare mi nombre es Jorge Luis Vega Caballero, tengo 27 años y soy de Poza Rica Veracruz Mexico hace ya mas de un año que estoy registrado y no me habia dado cuenta de este post estudie la carrera de electronica 3 años pero tuve algunas difilcutades en el aprendizaje por que desafortunadamente me tocaron unos speudomaestros y pues me atrevo a decir que la mayoria de las cosas que aprendi las sace de los libros, estube mucho tiempo en algunos talleres aqui y alla  hasta que definitivamente me quede en uno por unos años pero la mala convivencia y diferencias con el que era mi patron me hicieron dejar al lugar, de alguna manera desilusionado de todo esto me decidi a "cambiar de aires" y se me presento la oportunidad de aprender a reparar celulares trabajo que actualmente sigo realizando, a pesar de que ya llevo algunos años separado de la Electronica hoy en dia para mi es aparte de un Hobby una pasion pues a pesar de ya no ejerso la profesion todavia me sigue gustando dibujar y montar circuitos, desafortunadamente por falta de plata me quede sin taladro lo cual me ha obligado el no poder realizar aportaciones pero espero que en un mes eso cambie, por ahora me despido dejandoles un cordial saludo y esparando muy pronto poder ayudar y aportar a esta gran comunidad que la hacemos todos, y un saludo tambien a los creadores de esta gran Comunidad, saludos desde Mexico


----------



## jhonson (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola amigos, estudio ing electronica y me gustaria saber si me recomiendan un libro o un material de apoyo relacionado con la electronica analoga 1, les agradezco


----------



## Braulio G (Jul 22, 2010)

Hola me llamo Braulio y soy de Reynosa, México . Yo también soy aficionado a la electrónica y no tengo tanta experiencia en reparación asi es que me gustaria que también me apoyaran aquellos que ya tienen mucha experiencia. un saludo a todos .


----------



## rednaxela (Jul 22, 2010)

jhonson dijo:


> Hola amigos, estudio ing electronica y me gustaria saber si me recomiendan un libro o un material de apoyo relacionado con la electronica analoga 1, les agradezco



Bienvenido , ojala compartamos experiencias, y pues te puedo recomendar un libro para  electrónica análoga 1 y 2, se llama "Circuitos Microelectronicos - SEDRA y K. C. SMITH".

Saludos.


----------



## matiasdearmas (Jul 23, 2010)

buenos dias señores. mi nombre es matias de armas. soy nuevo en el foro. 
la verdad que es un sitio muy intesente. la verdad tendria q1ue haber mas sitios de esye estilo.
gracias por brindar tantos conocimientos , espero devolver un poco de lo que recibo de este sitio.
saludos


----------



## HADES (Jul 23, 2010)

mmmmm....

Como siempre Sean Bienvenidos los compañeros nuevos al foro y los antiguous pues mmmmmmm bueno tambien!!!!!! un saludo cordial!

HADES


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 23, 2010)

hola aunque sea un poco tarde es mi turno:
Mi nombre es gonzalo boto,tengo 14 años, vivo en Argentina, buenos aires, partido de tigre, benavidez. soy amante de la electronica desde que tengo memoria...yo me acuerdo pocas cosas sobres mis comiensos en esta facinante rama de la tecnologia... siempre que tenia algun jugete que se rompia, corria a la cocina buscaba un destornillador que tenia escondido mi papa, y desarmaba el juguete, le sacaba todo y lo guardaba abago de la camatenia pilones de motores pilas cables y luces de colores muy lindas que aveces prendian y otras no ( eran leds y solocuand los polarizaba prendian sino los dejaba en el fondo porque pensaba que estaban rotos ) asi mucho tiempo, cuando encontraba plaquetas tiradas, las lavaba y los ponia en la hornalla de la cosina para que se derrita el estaño para poder sacar los componente con una pequeña pinza amarilla, que tiempos, guardaba todo en una caja de te, juro que no tenia idea para que servian pero para algo me ivan a servir...
bueno paso como 3 años y me olvide de todo y mi mama me lo escondio ...  a los 11 años rebolviendo las cosas de mi mama encontre todas mi cosas, me volvio todo a la memoria casi me puse a llorar de la emocion.. y hagarre el vicio otra vezhace unos dias encontre mi caja de te llena de componentes... me rei mucho y cuando los probe nada funcionaba... estaban todos quemados con el calor del fuego despues de media hora derreti todos los componentes entre estos un 555 y un 4017 wq ... me dieron ganas de romper todo pero los guarde e el fondo del armario...
ahora con respeco a FE, en las vacasiones de verano ... creo que en enero por casualidad cai en esta pagina ya que habia muchas cosas interesantes pero me dava bronca porque no podia ver ningun circuito.. trate de hacerme integrante mas de mil veces con ese maldito test que investigue tres meses para saber como resolverlo hasta que un dia ... eureca! pude entrar... mucha alegria...mira todoantes de hablar en un tema.. me sentia como un chico nuevo en el colegio de grandes... y ahora trato de participar lo mas plenamente posible, me caen muy bien todos, son como mi segunda escuela porque aca de a poco aprendi casi todo lo que se de electronica, la verdad me agrada mucho estar aca...
tengo a Foros de Electronica como pagina de inicio en firefox cada ves que prendo la pc esta mi escuela llena de sabiduria que estoy dispuesto a aprender paso por paso, cueste lo que cueste
bueno que mas puedo decir.. que me duele la mano de escrivir XD todo por FE
saludos y buena suerte a todos


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 24, 2010)

luis nina dijo:


> los saludo muchachos asta el momento estuve solo leyendo sus comentarios porque la verdad recien estoy incurcionando en el mundo del amplificador de potencia y veo que devo aprender mucho pero de la mano de uds pronto estare tambien comentando experiencias y ojala puedan leer estas palabras porque no se si lo estare subiendo bien felicitaciones a fogonazo y todos los participaron de este foro saludos ......luisinho


 muy bien bienvenido al foro, ya mismo metele mano a algo y empeza a preguntar en lo que se pueda te vamos a ayudar


----------



## jhonson (Jul 24, 2010)

hey muchas gracias, voy a buscar ese libro.....


----------



## chesterere (Jul 28, 2010)

hola a todos, soy byron de cuenca, (ecuador) pues estoy de vacaciones, me acabo de graduar del cole en electronica y me gustaria hacer algun proyecto en estas vacaciones asi que si me pueden sugerir algo estaria agradecido


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 29, 2010)

hola byron, pone en el buscador "proyectos" y agregale...no se...interesante, avanzado, simple, basico, emocionante...lo que se te ocurra y vas a encontrar muchas ideas 
o podes ir tambien a la parte de "proyectos" arriba de todo
saludos!!


----------



## chesterere (Jul 29, 2010)

gracias por tu sugerencia..,


----------



## LAPARK1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hola, mi nombre es Juan Manuel, soy de México, y entre a esta pagina porque en alguna ocasión lleve electronica en la escuela, y para ser verdad pues me gusto.
Pero ahora estoy aqui para ver que libro o revistas de electronica me recomiendan, tanto para aprender a conocer los componentes, y para realizar circuitos, mi interes es saber reparar tarjetas electronicas de tv, dvd, drivers o cualquier cosa.
Espero e orienten, saludos.


----------



## julio cesar vargas (Jul 29, 2010)

gustazo aldo llevo muy poco en el foro esudio ingenieria electronica y tambien soy tecnico en maquinari ( pero de confeccion industrial ) y usted


----------



## galu1 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hola amigos soy Galu1. Soy de Costa Rica. Si hay una chica en el foro quisiera conocerla jejejej. Soy un fiebre de cosas de electrónica, sé lo muy básico. Quiero aprender bastante en este foro. Espero que me ayuden y yo pueda ayudar en lo más posible...


----------



## TELERADIO (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola amigos mi nombre Oscar Caicedo colombiano 57 años de edad tecnico en radio comunicaciones comerciales emisoras AM - FM me gustaria ayudar a las perzonas que estan en este apacionado cuento de las comunicaciones cuento con diagramas sencillos para copiar de transmisores pequeños de 1 watio
 de mi autoria y muchas cosas mas GRACIAS a Foros electronica por darnos la oportunidad de intercambiar ideas y tecnologia


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 30, 2010)

¡Sean todos bienvenidos!

Oscar, te invito a que participes en la sección de Radio. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/

Saludos.


----------



## DSP (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola a todos, soy Martín de Mexico y la electronica y programación es mi pasión
En lo que mas me defiendo es en leguaje c y micros PIC
hace poco tiempo me registre, aunque llevo 2 o 3 años entrando continuamente a este foro
y ahora quiero participar mas activamente porque estoy convencido de que en equipo se pueden hacer cosas muy grandes. Espero poder ayudar y aprender de y con ustedes.

Gracias


----------



## HADES (Jul 31, 2010)

Aqui cada quien maneja un nivel diferente de electronica pero ha habido gente que solo sabia el +/- de una bateria y ahora (un año despues) vaya que si han aprendido uno de esos es mi amigo Lubeck! en fin saludos bienvendio chau y en que estado vives?


----------



## Kprio (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola a todos, de ante mano agradecerles este foro que de tanto me ha servido, aun a escondida, pues solo consulto mis problemas que ya han sido problemas de otros. Me llamo Jorge, soy de Cuba  y radico en Sonora, MX. De profesión… muy lejos de la electrónica pero amante de mis proyectos y metas en cualquier campo, y este es uno de mis preferidos; sin escuela, tutoría o algo que se le perezca, pero con algunos proyectos ya concebidos, siempre a mi forma, espero poder aportar, tal vez algo, y mas que nada nutrirme de sus conocimientos en este campo, un saludo a todos los de este sitio, espero me acojan como uno mas de ustedes sin importar mi poco conocimiento.
Desde Puerto Peñasco, Sonora …… Jorge Díaz


----------



## TELERADIO (Ago 1, 2010)

Gracias por la aceptacion que me an brindado FOROS DE ELECTRONICA para participar con mis conocimientos y asi ayudar a realizar e inducir alos amantes de esta hermosa carrera a prepararse para el futuro.


----------



## wilpizarro (Ago 1, 2010)

buenas mi nombre es Wilberth Pizarro, soy de costa rica, estoy estudiando Ingenieria Electromecanica y estoy llevando electronica 1, me gusta la electronica y todo lo que tenga que ver con electricidad y mecanica. soy tecnico en refrigeracion y electricidad industrial. este es un excelente foro que sigo desde hace algun tiempo pero hasta ahora me registre. gracias


----------



## marriano (Ago 1, 2010)

hola a todos , soy mariano tengo 30 años estudie electronica y me dedico a ella reparando equipos a amigos y como hobby, lo que mas me gusta es armar amplificadores de audio lo disfruto mucho , entre en este foro buscando respuestas a muchos problemas y me encontre con mas informacion de la que me ubiera esperado , sigamos asi ,, saludos a todos


----------



## morganbat (Ago 2, 2010)

Hola amigos de la comunidad les saludo entusiasmado y agradecido.
vivo en cucuta colombia a escasos metros de la frontera con venezuela tengo las dos nacionalidades, mi curiosidad me acerco hace unos pocos meses a estos foros que para mi son muy atractivos; es la primera vez que me aventuro en esto de contatarme por internet y mis destrezas para navegar en la red casi dan lastima pero mi inquietud y curiosidad pueden mas y aqui estoy forzandome aun con mis 10 lustros encima.
quiero a travez de este agradecer a personajes como "dos metros, pandita" y otros que no recuerdo en este momento, pues sus investigaciones en lo concerniente a regeneracion de baterias de plomoacido me han orientado para mejorar mi incipiente negocio de recuperacion de baterias.
les dure honestamente que mis conocimientos de electronica son precarios, muy precarios pero con mis ganas de aprender y la asesoria de dos Ing. mecatronicos (los cuales son mis hijos)quienes actualmente trabajan para auna prestigiosa empresa de petroleos en mi actual taller de baterias, estoy enfocado en regenerarlas y venderlas y ya estoy persibiendo ingresos motivantes; la mayor parte de mis aparatejos como por ej: CARGADORES, DESCARGADORES, INSTRUMENTOS DE LECTURAS, los he frabricado empiricamente con cacharros en deshuso cosa que me llena de satisfaccion, pues logro dia a dia un buen numero de bateriias rescatadas de la basura actas para la venta.
si alggun miembro de la comunidad me pregunta como se logra estoy dispuesto a compartir mis esperiencias y tener transferencia de informacion. 
espero respuestas. SALUDOS A TODOS!


----------



## germanix (Ago 2, 2010)

Buenas, me llamo Germán, tengo 16 años y acabo de terminar 4 de E.S.O. Me gusta todo lo que tenga chispas desde muy pequeño, creo que tengo grandes ideas pero aún me faltan muchos conocimientos para desarrollarlas. Espero encontrar aquí lo que necesito. Un saludo


----------



## patolucaslj83 (Ago 3, 2010)

Hola mi nombre es Joel y me he decidido quere aprender programacion de microcontroladores. Es algo que siempre me habia gustado querer aprender y Hoy es un buen comienzo para ello. 

Soy mexicano y espero poder aprender de todo aquel que guste poder apoyarme, solo sean pacientes no soy muy vivaracho jejej.


----------



## sony (Ago 3, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> Aqui cada quien maneja un nivel diferente de electronica pero ha habido gente que solo sabia el +/- de una bateria y ahora (un año despues) vaya que si han aprendido uno de esos es mi amigo Lubeck! en fin saludos bienvendio chau y en que estado vives?


es verdad hades yo aveces me sorprendo con usuarios que entran preguntando cosas muy basicas como es el caso de antoni123 y ahora veo que es un esperto en electronica y no se diga en lo que es radio frecuencia mis repetos .
saludos


----------



## che06 (Ago 3, 2010)

te apoyo la electronica es fundamental. quiero aprender todo lo relacionado con esto no se mucho 
pero soy muy entusiasta trabajo en una empresa y me pidieron realizar un proyecto ya me lo 
asignaron pero no se como conectarlo por lo mismo voy a un curso de electronica de la misma empresa 
 y a echarle todas las ganas por que realmente quiero aprender.

perdon no me presente me llamo Aaron Che Escobar soy de cd. piedras negras coahuila espero que me ayuden bueno nos vemos amigos tengo que volver al trabajo


----------



## Georg10 (Ago 4, 2010)

Llevo meses curioseando por este foro y nunca me había presentado. Hoy es mi cumpleaños y lo primero que he visto en mi correo es la felicitación de este foro. ¡ Que alegria !  
¡ Muchas gracias y un saludo a todos !


----------



## shatss (Ago 4, 2010)

buenas tardes mi nombre es santiago y acabo de ingresar en el foro, un saludo para todo el mundo


----------



## Cacho (Ago 4, 2010)

Bienvenidos sean todos y, Georg, feliz cumpleaños


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Ago 4, 2010)

hola me llamo Rafael Alvarez soy estudiante y aficionado a la electronica, un dia por razones del destino el google me trajo a esta pagina en donde  encontre una comunidad  a la que le gustaba compartir e intercambiar informacion muy util con otras personas lo cual me parecio lo maximo, eso es todo, un saludo para todos


----------



## Solo un tipo (Ago 4, 2010)

Buenas, soy solo un tipo y flipe hace un tiempo...
Empece revelandome contra las imposiciones y ahora es cuando quiero empezar a terminar con ese tipo de cosas... por eso estoy empezando de 0 con la electronica para poder empezar a autoabastecerme de tecnologia... pero para eso tengo que inventar la luz(para no depender de EDENOR). Eso es facil y leyendo por aca estoy aprendiendo un poco mas(asi es como dieron los numeros para registrarme), para materializar mis ideas. El tema es que tengo puras teorias y me falta informacionde bobinados, resistencias, elevadores... que se yo... no entiendo nada, pero tengo la idea... aunque no se como aplicarla por mi desconocimiento en el campo de la electronica. 
Tengo muchas ideas, aprendo rapido... solo necesito un "tutor". 

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 4, 2010)

el rey julien quiere saber que es  ''flipe hace un tiempo.''


----------



## Solo un tipo (Ago 4, 2010)

mmm, no se... Un salto de chispa capas?


----------



## Eliana (Ago 4, 2010)

> el rey julien quiere saber que es ''flipe hace un tiempo.''



tsnami115 yo tampoco se lo que significa exactamente (es como emocionarse pero tambien es drogarse), pero mas o menos estoy como el, inicie con la electronica pero tuve que empezar de cero de nuevo para poder establecerme, ahora hasta thevenin y northon me parece de lo mas genial... "solo un  tipo" te propongo que leas los tutoriales que por aqui aparecen y pruebes construir algunos circuitos, luego intenta diseñar otros y veras como empiezas a arrancar desde ahi  
suerte!


----------



## Georg10 (Ago 4, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Bienvenidos sean todos y, Georg, feliz cumpleaños



¡ Muchas gracias de nuevo !


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 5, 2010)

Solo un tipo dijo:


> Buenas, soy solo un tipo y flipe hace un tiempo...
> Empece revelandome contra las imposiciones y ahora es cuando quiero empezar a terminar con ese tipo de cosas... por eso estoy empezando de 0 con la electronica para poder empezar a autoabastecerme de tecnologia... pero para eso tengo que inventar la luz(para no depender de EDENOR). Eso es facil y leyendo por aca estoy aprendiendo un poco mas(asi es como dieron los numeros para registrarme), para materializar mis ideas. El tema es que tengo puras teorias y me falta informacionde bobinados, resistencias, elevadores... que se yo... no entiendo nada, pero tengo la idea... aunque no se como aplicarla por mi desconocimiento en el campo de la electronica.
> Tengo muchas ideas, aprendo rapido... solo necesito un "tutor".
> 
> saludos



Revisa estos temas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/curso-basico-electronica-analogica-2389/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/experimentos-basicos-electronica-analogica-digital-2741/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/poco-teoria-basica-26875/


----------



## eltio (Ago 5, 2010)

Hola me llamo jose so*y* de madrid ,so*y* iniciado en la electronica tanto como en la robotica mis aficciones son la infotmatica, la mecanica y la musica. Me gustaria que aprender de los demas, tengo po*c*os proyectos hechos el cual un sensor de temperatura con una pantalla lcd y un robot velocista  ,, adquiri ace po*c*o la primera version del pic kit 1 y me gustaria algo informacion ayuda o todo lo posiblee jejejeje 
 un saludooo


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2010)

tsunamí115 dijo:


> el rey julien quiere saber que es  ''flipe hace un tiempo.''


Flipar="alucinar", tener imaginación desbordante o algo así.

Bueno, ya que estoy en este subforo me presento:
Mi nombre real es Félix, Soy de Alicante (España) y tengo 41 Años.
Estudié formación profesional de electrónica, luego ingeniería técnica industrial electrónica y por último ingeniería industrial en automática.
Soy profesor de formación profesional en las especialidades de Sistemas Electrónicos y la de Sistemas Electrotécnicos y Automáticos.
Antes de ser docente trabajaba en el desarrollo de sistemas de control, principalmente equipos de regulación de tráfico.

En la actualidad la electrónica solo es un entretenimiento, cada vez tiene menos futuro profesional,


----------



## aga (Ago 6, 2010)

Buenas 
Soy Guillermo Lorenzo de Valencia- España.

Soy tecnico electronico (fp2), pero me quedan muy oxidados los conocimientos de electronica, aunque sigue siendo una aficion que de vez en cuando uso para reparar algo o para destripar alguna cosilla. 
Me ha traido por este foro un proyecto que tengo para solucionar un problema con un aparato de los chinos que se estropea al dia siguiente de venir de honkong y como veo que el circuito es una tonteria me gustaria repararlo primero y mejorarlo despues.

Bueno manos a la obra me voy a crear el tema en cuestion en Alto Voltage, espero veros a todos por alli.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## juliet (Ago 7, 2010)

Mi nombre es Julieta tengo 20 años y estoy cursando 3er año de Ing. Electrónica en la universidad, con mucha teoría y muy poca practica la verdad, debido a mis planes de estudios.. tema el cual me encantaría debatir y saber un poco que onda las otras universidades, sobre todo con respecto a que tanta practica tienen a nivel académico, como funcionan sus laboratorios o si la mayoría lo adquieren solos en casa.

Saludos


----------



## karlosdragon (Ago 9, 2010)

Hola !!! me registre hace poquito.
Bueno mi nombre es Carlos Sepulveda y estoy estudiando tecnico nivel superior de electronica. Entre aqui buscando ayuda a las miles de dudas que surgen cada dia mas en este maravillozo mundo de la tecnologia. 
GRacias a los creadores de este foro, A! soy de Chile.


----------



## shatss (Ago 10, 2010)

buenas tardes a todos, mi nombre es santiago y soy estudiante de electronica en un grado superior, espeo aprender mu*CH*as cosas en este foro y si alguien necesita ayuda ya sabe.....un saludo a todos


----------



## jesus herney (Ago 10, 2010)

Hola amigos mi nombre Jesus Herney tengo 39 años soy Colombiano, llevo 12 años en la electrónica reparando toda clase de electrodomésticos, me gusta mucho armar amplificadores de sonido con diagramas que publican en la web en este momento quiero armar un amplificador con el stk 4231 si alguien tiene el pcb le agradecería muchísimo que lo publique. para los que quieran experimentar con otros circuitos les dejo una pagina con muchos proyectos fáciles para armar.www.construyasuvideorockola.com

suerte y muchos saludos a todos


----------



## Atreides (Ago 11, 2010)

Saludos a todos los foreros. 
Soy de Valladolid (España) y tengo 29 años. En mi cuarto tengo un titulo que dice que soy Ingeniero Técnico Industrial de Eléctrónica, pero en la realidad me dedico a proyectar instalaciones eléctricas y de energías renovables, así que la electrónica se ha quedado como hobbie. Estoy interesado en todo lo relacionado con el tema, pero especialmente con la microbótica y con las energías renovables.
Ahora mismo estoy poniendome al día con los PIC, así que será por ahí por donde más me mueva, aunque espero también poder aportar mi granito de arena en aquello que sí conozca.
Nos vemos.


----------



## nomad (Ago 11, 2010)

Igual yo ya mande otros textos XD, mi name es Nomad, visto un traje de nanomaquinas, en estos momentos me estan grabando para una pelicu.a que se llamara Crysis 2, son salvadoreño, entuciasta de la electronica en general e informatica, estudiando Ingenieria Electrica en la Universidad, Saludos !


----------



## Yonigta (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola mi nombre es Yonatan, soy de las palmas y un aficionadoal car audio, diversos motivos me han llevado a que casi haga de ello una forma de vida, ya que me empeño en mejorar y mejorar (como todos), y gran parte de mi tiempo libre por no decir todo lo echo en el coche, bueno e llegado aqui porque me gusta la electronica, cosa que no tengo mucha idea pero espero aprender mucho, actualmente llevo mi atencion centrada en un amplificador hibrido, valvulas (sovtek 5881/6l6wgc) y mosfet de salida, es un oldschool como les llaman, y la verdad su sonido es impactante, la cosa es que con mi configuracion no me termina de convencer y creo que cambiando condesadores podria mejorar algo, asi lo hice con mi previo de casa y funciono, pero el tema es que hay tantos comentarios sobre marcas de condensadores buenos que al final me lio y de que manera, bueno ya habrire un post para todo esto, sin mas un cordial saludo y gracias por dejarme pasar a vuestro foro es magnifico


----------



## kikiElectronico (Ago 12, 2010)

Holaa a todos aqui un nuevo "electrónico" me llamos luis , 20 años, malagueño, estudiante de ingenieria tecnica industrial en electronica industrial! mui apasionado de la electronica dejo mi correo por ai alguien tiene dudas o estudia los mismo, un saludo y un placer estar en este foro... Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## redmaster (Ago 12, 2010)

hola, me llamo samuel, tengo 22 años, estudio ing. en mecatronica, me apasaiona mucho la electronica y la programacion, soy de mexico, actualmente estoy tratando de aprender a programar pic's, espero pueda aportar algo a esta comunidad, hasta pronto y buena suerte.


----------



## mecatroniko (Ago 13, 2010)

Hola soy Kokolizo y estudio la carrera de Ingenieria Mecatronica en la Division de Ingenierias Campus Irapuato-Salamanca de la Universidad de Guanajuato, en Mexico. Ahora me encuentro laborando en una clinica donde me he topado con tecnologia Alemana, Hungara, China, Australiana y claro Mexicana. Donde les comento que hasta el momento los Australianos son los mas detallistas, y pues todo por servir se acaba, tengo algunas unidades en la bodega y deseo ponerlas a trabajar, subire fotografias de ellas y quien me guste apoyar a encontrar los errores pues sera genial. Ahorita ando buscando unos relays que al parecer los distribuye Dixon, disculpen si esto va en contra de las politicas del foro, si es asi, no volvere a poner nombres de empresas o fabricas ok. La clave de estos relays son DMA-SH-109D. Si alguien los conoce  o si saben su funcionamiento, les pido algun link.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## jgarma (Ago 15, 2010)

Aunque llevo tiempo leyendo, aquí os dejo mis saludos desde el norte de España


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 16, 2010)

Hooola mucho gusto!.. encantada de unirme a uds    bueno para presentarme un poco.. soy Colombiana.. t*E*ngo 20 años y soy estudiante de ing. electronica.. aunq*UE* apenas estoy empezando en esto..(soy bien pollita en el area).. espero aprenderles a todas y todos un poco de su conocimiento. 
Que t*E*ngan un bonito dia!.. bye bye kiss


----------



## sinetlink (Ago 17, 2010)

Hola a todos 
soy nuevo en el foro, hace un par de meses que estoy leyendo algunos proyectos por los foros 
y lo e encontrado bastante interesante.
soy tecnico electronico ( de colegio) y quiero aprender mucho mas ya que lo que entregan en los colegios no es mucho y no es por lo profesores sino que por algunos alumnos con pocas ganas de aprender
estoy en primer año de ing. en automatizacion y robotica asi que tambien me va a servir mucho ser user de este foro 

asi que a aprender se a dicho...!!


saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 17, 2010)

Espero que disfrutes de esta comunidad, realmente se aprende mucho, eso si, respentando las normas... Saludos


----------



## xiki (Ago 18, 2010)

Mi nombre es Juan y tengo 53 años.Vivo en San Fernando ,de la provincia de Cádiz en España.
Estoy recien jubilado,y tengo mucho tiempo libre ,es por lo que quiero aprender algo de electrónica.
Me ha gustado encontrar este foro.Espero acepteis a un ignorante como yo.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 18, 2010)

Bienvenidos al foro.
Y Xiki,  lo realmente importante no es la ignorancia, sino las ganas de aprender 

Saludos


----------



## delilara (Ago 26, 2010)

Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Bueno yo soy Patricia Lara de Puebla, México, estudiante de Ing. en Mecatrónica, aunque no por mucho pues en unos meses termino , estoy en las ultimas de mi tesis.

Claro me encanta mi carrera, la musica, el cine, la comida japonesa y la italiana, tambien la mexicana por su puesto jaja, y pues bueno espero tener tiempo para andar por aqui aportando con mis humildes conocimientos.


----------



## che06 (Ago 27, 2010)

Hola me llamo Aaron  tambien estudio mecatronica pero acabo de terminar la carrera de TSU y estoy esperando que habran la ingenieria en la UTNC para continuar con mis estudios ya que en estos momentos me es imposible viajar para estudiar en otros lugares  espero seguir hablando contigo tal vez me puedes dar buenos consejos.


----------



## nazho (Ago 28, 2010)

Mi nombre jose ignacio yaÑez tengo 17 aÑos estoy en 4 media y quiero ser un ing en electronica ! Amo esto y quiero vivir de esto !!!!!!!!!!!!1
vivo en chile ( rancagua ) y no se alguien que sea de chile y mejor q*UE* sea de rancagua que me agrege o conversemos ya q*UE*  no estamos lejanos ! Ojala la pasen bien saludos a todos los que son electronicos & como yo que piensan hacerlo saludos a todos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
jajaj !


----------



## eduardo racu (Sep 1, 2010)

me llamo eduardo ramirez deseo aprender mucho en este foro, generalmente en audio bien por el foro


----------



## alamos2 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hola mi nombre es juan alamos flores tengo 22 aÑos de edad vivo en tijuana b.c estoy cursando el ultimo semestre de ing. Electromecanica pero esto de la electronica tambien me gusta mucho


----------



## poposki (Sep 1, 2010)

hola mi nombre es Cristóbal montero perez tengo 17 años y soy de linares (jaén).
la electrónica y yo nos conocemos desde hace muy poco en concreto de 1 año solo, de momento soy muy novato pero tengo ganas de aprender y adentrarme en este precioso mundo de la electrónica, actualmente estoy cursando un ciclo formativo de electrónica el cual me esta gustando bastante.de el mundo de la electrónica lo que mas me apasiona es el audio y los microchips programables 

he de decir que este foro me esta ayudando mucho a aprender muchas cosas sobre sonido y demás y por eso doy las gracias a todas las personas que hacen posible que este foro, que se preocupan de las cuestiones e interrogantes de los integrantes de este foro y que además lo hacen sin pedir nada a cambio, a todas aquellas personas solo me queda decirles.


un saludo.


----------



## franc0 (Sep 2, 2010)

hola chi*C*os un saludo para to*DOS*  mi nombre es franc0 soy de Sucre la ciudad blanca de america,  me gusta mucho la electroni*CA* pa *QU*e decir mas ya que el foro es muy   bueno para to*DOS* gracias hasta pronto amigos mios


----------



## YESIDFM (Sep 3, 2010)

hola mi nombre es Fernando Murillo soy de Colombia,me encanta la electronica y desde niño tenia esa inclinacion ya que desarmaba los electrodomesticos y luego ya me he ganado lafama del destructor,ahora ya las cosas han cambiado ya he estudiado y todavia sigue aprendiendo tanto es lo bueno de esta profesión.


----------



## krusnik04 (Sep 3, 2010)

Q*UE* tal a todos, yo soy Alexis Cristobal, tengo 18 años y de mexico, me encanta la electronica, sobre todo el tema de PICS q*UE* desde q*UE* los vi en la escuela me di cuenta q*UE* no hacen falta tener una grna cantidad de compuertas para hacer grnades cosas, solo basta el PIC, igualmetne me encantan los sensores, displays, LCD en fin ahorita voy en sexto semestre de la vocacional pero hasta ahorita pude ingresar a este foro espero ayudar en lo posible, ya q*UE* este foro me ha ayudado bastante
GRAXIAS


----------



## Rijiru (Sep 3, 2010)

Como dejar pasar esta oportunidad, Soy Rigel Agundez hace poco ingrese al area de desarrollo electronico en una empresa, soy de Guaymas, Sonora, Mexico tengo 24 años y el motivo por el cual ingrese a la electronica fue por reto a mis compañeros de secundaria.... (que por cierto soy el unico electronico de los que estabamos en el grupo), la verdad la electronica y todas sus variantes son lo Maximo =D


----------



## LU1FDU (Sep 4, 2010)

hola, soy Ezequiel Reinaldi, soy aficionado a la electronica. Los temas que mas domino son microcontroladores pic linea 16, programacion en assembler, lineales de HF, ignicion cdi, fuentes de alta tension, hornos microondas, antenas de HF (calculo y construccion) y algo de cajas acusticas. Soy radioaficionado categoria general. Bueno espero poder ayudar a alguien. Saludos. Ezequiel


----------



## Longeto (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola, me llamo Guillermo Cedeño soy estudiante de electronica mencio telecomunicaciones me uni a este foro con el fin de aprender mas sobre la electronica y tener mayo conocimiento gracias a sus post! casi no se mucho sobre ella pero espero aprender!


----------



## Luis Morinigo (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola, me llamo Luís Morínigo soy estudiante del 1º año del técnico en electrónica.
Tengo un sueño, que en el futuro se pueda usar la tecnologia para que de alguna forma se pueda ayudar al pais, es por eso que me apasiona esta carrera, porque quiero buscar con la tecnologia una salida a las enfermedades que no tienen cura, a tratamientos de cirugias.
Tengo planes en la vida, ojala que se cumplan, tengo en mente terminar la carrera tecnica y luego seguir ingenieria, cuando termine ingenieria en Electronica me ire al Brasil o a la Argentina a hacer una maestria en Electromedicina.
El año que viene me gustaria trabajar con GPS, haciendo algun sistema para invidentes o algo asi.
Muchas gracias por aceptarme en el foro


----------



## rambometal (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola
m*E* llamo daniel, tengo 16 y estudio electronica en 3° medio y m*E* interesa mucho este campo
pero aun asi ay cosas en la q*UE* no m*E* manejo mucho ,,por eso m*E* es creado este perfil para aprender mas y compartir conocimientos...
eso!!!


----------



## nicocyberg (Sep 6, 2010)

Buenas señores soy un habitante de berisso beach jejee asi les decimos lo lugareños de aca.
Les cuento tengo 30 años y estoy con mi querida ELECTRONICA  con mayuscula como se debe,por que a ella me debo sigo esta pasion desde los 15 años comenzando desde lo basico y luego de estudiar y estudiar llegue a trabajar en servicio tecnico oficial en la provincia de bs as durante 12 años.
Tengo amplia experiencia en tv color y mucha nocion de audio y audio car.estoy estudiando un poco de lcd y proyectos en celulares.
Les dejo mi saludo y pa lo que guste mandar!!!!


----------



## elmaster100 (Sep 6, 2010)

hola a todos me llamo cesar y me gusta la ELECTRONIA pero todavia soy un novato en la ELECTRONICA pero quiero aprender mas y espero aprender aqui unas 2 o 3 cositas o mas y espero poder conocer a muchos de los miebros de esta comunidad salu2


----------



## aztlan (Sep 8, 2010)

Hola, demore mucho encontestár  
Bien... soy alejändro y soy de México, estoy aqui ya que todo este movimiento me apasiona demasiado... en verdad adoro las aplicaciones de esta ciencia en los diversos métodos y hasta trabajos  
Estudio 5to semestre en Telecomunicaciones en el CECyT 10... y en verdad esto me agrada, espero poder seguir en el foro por mucho tiempo ya que también existen momentos en los que uno necesita ayuda... aunque dentro de telecomunicaciones me enfoco un poco mas en lo que es la acústica todo lo que se refiera a amplificadores, bocinas etc...
Buenas tardes a todo el foro y que se la pasen a todo dar


----------



## stewen (Sep 9, 2010)

hola mi nombre es stewen castro vivo en colombia estudio electromecanica quisietra ampliar mas mi conocimiento y conocer cosas nuevas 

soy nuevo en esto de los foros y quiciera que alguien me explicara un poco 

gracias y que Dios los bendiga


----------



## lubeck (Sep 9, 2010)

Bienvenido... stewen



> quiciera que alguien me explicara un poco


Lee las normas extended version, y procura utilizar el buscador antes de abrir un tema... 
busca un tema titulado como hacer preguntas en el foro...
y disfruta de la electronica en este foro...

*EDITO:*
Tres links de interes....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/hacer-preguntas-manera-inteligente-19957/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/esta-aqui-tema-8069/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## bondadoso (Sep 9, 2010)

hola me llamo ernesto soy estudiante de mecatronica y hobista de la electronica espero poder ser util en este foro ya que he aprendido mucho de el.
muchas gracias


----------



## luchoelectronica (Sep 10, 2010)

hola mi nombre es luciano y descubri este foro de casualidad buscando ayuda para un tp , me parecio muy bueno y me hice miembro para poder conocer gente que esta metida en el tema de la electronica y si con mi poco conocimiento puedo ayudar a alguien sin problemas lo voy a hacer


----------



## YESIDFM (Sep 10, 2010)

Hola mi nombre es fernando murillo de bogota colombia, asÍ como a los que estamos registrados en esta comunidad me encanta la electrÓnica,la comparto junto a la locucion radial y tv.desde pequeÑo me he enfocado en la electrÓnica.


----------



## gcgiron (Sep 11, 2010)

Cordial saludo a Andrés y toda la comunidad.

Mi nombre es Guido Carmona Tengo 45 años y entre en este foro de electrónica por casualidad. (san google). tuve que ponerme a estudiar un técnico en electrónica, pues la compañía empezo a exigir más parte técnica a los empleados y empezaron a llegar equipos con sistemas electro-hidraulicos y elctro-neumaticos y con diferentes sistemas electrónicos.

Me ha servido mucho este foro para seguir aprendiendo cada día más, muchas gracias por ese espiritu de servicio a los demás sin niugun interes, de veras eso es gratificante.

Guido Carmona.
Neiva-Huila-Colombia.


----------



## omixam (Sep 11, 2010)

epa compañero soy nuevo en el foro, pero quiero aprender y compartir, necesito ayuda.

compañero giron creo que nos conocemos del facebook ¡pregunto?

hola a todos los foristas compañeros, omixam es mi nombre al reves, soy tecnico medio en electronica, con 53 años a cuestas, estoy contento de participar con tan variado panel de tecnicos, ingenieros  y full personas interesadas en el tema de electronica,


----------



## moverar (Sep 11, 2010)

Hoy me decidi y paso integrar las filas de FDE.
Mi nombre es Antonio. Soy de la provincia de Misiones, Argentina con cuatro decadas y media, bien llevadas. Soy Técnico Sup. en Electrónica y Profesor de electrónica y computaciòn y en la secundaria doy tecnología de control. 
Hace mas de 25 años que incursiono la electrónica. Aprendo todos los dìas de esta superciencia que mueve el mundo.
Tengo un pequeño laboratorio donde realizo experimentos.
Espero poder ayudar y aprender mucho màs con todos ustedes.

Hablamos en el foro...

A sus ordenes.
Antonio M.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 11, 2010)

Bienvenidos al foro y...



YESIDFM dijo:


> Hola mi nombre es fernando murillo[...]me encanta la electrÓnica,*la comparto junto a la locucion radial* y tv.


Bienvenido colega 

Saludos


----------



## cjurgen (Sep 12, 2010)

Hola a todos mi nombre es cristhian ocaña.tengo 19 años y tengo el título de técnico en eletrónica que me dieron en el secundario. Se cosas básicas y me encantan que las plaquetas funcionen correctamente despues de tanto trabajo. La electrónica es muy interesante y además te hace la vida más fácil !! es como la magia! jaja. bueno espero aprender mucho en este foro y compartir información con ustedes .


----------



## Robo (Sep 13, 2010)

hola gente, ya tenia yo un tiempito paseandome por los diversos temas que hay aqui, y aun no me presentaba, pero bueno, ya lo estoy haciendo, mi nombre, mmm, por aqui pocos me dicen david, y otros muchos me llaman robo, pero al final es lo mismo, me meti en este foro por obligacion jeje, necesitaba ver unas cuntas imagenes, y aproveche para preguntar acerca de un viejo amplificador que hice ya hace mucho( el tda2003) , y desde ahi me meti mas al foro.


----------



## pepitolm (Sep 14, 2010)

Buenas! soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad que me parecio de lo mas copado! espero poder conocer gente copada y poder compartir conocimientos de esta forma de vida que es la electronica !
tengo algunos conocimientos en programacion y en circuitos, espero poder aprender mucho con este foro !

un abrazo.
pepito LM


----------



## kagami (Sep 14, 2010)

Buenas soy un enganchado a la electronica y me gusta mucho. Saludos a todos los del foro


----------



## verogirl (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola amigos y amigas, me acabo de registrar aqui porque como ustedes me encanta la electronica
me llamo veronica, y soy de ecuador y estoy en el cuarto cuatrimestre de mi carrera, electronica.
espero poder ayudar asi como se que me ayudaran a mi!
¡¡saludos a todos!!


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Sep 17, 2010)

verogirl dijo:


> Hola amigos y amigas, me acabo de registrar aqui porque como ustedes me encanta la electronica
> me llamo veronica, y soy de ecuador y estoy en el cuarto cuatrimestre de mi carrera, electronica.
> espero poder ayudar asi como se que me ayudaran a mi!
> ¡¡saludos a todos!!



Hola Vero, Bienvenida! ^^


----------



## sammaael (Sep 17, 2010)

bienvenida! curioso que has escrito un mensaje y tu contador marque 0..

tanto tiempo por estos lados y nunca habia visto este hilo!
saludos


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 17, 2010)

hola vero!!! bienvenida y te invito a que te unas al grupo de chicas jeje 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/le-femme-electronicas/
y sammael cuando escribis en la sala de charla el contador no suma...uhhh....


----------



## verogirl (Sep 17, 2010)

gracias por la bienvenida, me gustaria responderles personalmente pero no se me permiten mandar mensajes...soy demasiado nuevita

gracias por el saludo sammael


----------



## sammaael (Sep 17, 2010)

aca estamos para ayudar! 

jajaj no sabia eso de que el contador no aumenta hablando por estos laresjja kada dia se aprende algo nuevo


----------



## moverar (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola, Veronica... bienvenida, ...pasa, pasa, .... ¿que te sirvo, Cafè, Te,? 

Espero lo pases bien por acà...

Saludos...!


----------



## verogirl (Sep 17, 2010)

jaja gracias, con ser parte del foro me basta


----------



## lricardo (Sep 19, 2010)

Holas, como les va? 
Me llamo Ricardo, soy estudiante de Ing. Electronica, y siempre estoy buscando aprender un poco mas, me alegra mucho encontrar este foro, ya les estare haciendo preguntas, saludos!


----------



## Etazla (Sep 20, 2010)

hola,
mi nombre es martin echavarria soy colombiano soy un estudiante de telecomunicaciones que le gusta trabajar sobretodo el campo de iluminacion aunque no cuento con un gran talento para eso por eso estoy aca para poder perdir y eayudar en lo que pueda a los demas. mi edad es de 20 años de edad y pues no se que mas decir jajaja


----------



## sammaael (Sep 21, 2010)

bienvenido espero enccuentres aca lo que necesites


----------



## Dedust (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola. Me llamo Félix. Ya he participado varias veces en el foro pero no habia pasado por aqui. Me parece un foro excelente donde se exponen innumerables conocimientos, es muy bueno esa parte de que todos nos podamos ayudar en eso que nos apasiona como lo es la electronica. Espero aprender mucho de uds y si se puede que uds aprendan de mi 
Saludos.


----------



## sonsistem (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola, des de ayer soy Ingeniero Técnico en Electrónica, y hoy me he decidido a escribir por primera vez en este foro. Soy de Catalunya, y espero que éste no sea mi último mensaje, puesto que ya tengo alguna cosa en mente para empezar a trabajar. De momento, tengo la idea de construirme una insoladora porque estoy harto de planchar.

Saludos!


----------



## AdriPer (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola, este es mi primer post en el foro, le he echado un vistazo por encima y tiene muy buena pinta y parece que hay mucha información.
 Hace 2 años que termine mi ciclo medio en equipos electrónicos de consumo, el cual me gustó bastante. Como todos sabemos el tema del empleo está dificil y por mucho que busqué y busqué no encontré empleo en nada relacionado, pero he tenido suerte y me ha salido algo bastante estable (aunque no tiene nada que ver con la electrónica)
 Como no me gustaría dejar de lado el tema de la electrónica me he montado un pequeño taller en mi casa para hacer reparaciones de equipos de dj en mis ratos libres (cambio de potenciometros en mesas de mezclas, cambio de cables rca en platos, cambio de picht etc etc) ya que soy dj y mi equipo siempre ha estado de mi mano, siempre le he cambiado yo todo, también al de algún amigo y nunca he tenido problemas, y asi de paso también me saco un dinerillo extra que nunca viene mal...
 Por lo tanto he decidido abrirme esta cuenta en el foro por cualquier duda que me pueda surgir o alguna cosa que quiera consultar.

 Un saludo a todos y perdón por el tostón de presentación


----------



## silvia espinel (Sep 23, 2010)

aqui estare presente para cualquierduda que tengas y que yo tenga respuesta te recomendo que leas un tema q*UE* inice te va a servir mucho buscalo como manteniemento electronico


----------



## betodj (Sep 23, 2010)

Bienvenido AdriPer, me recordaste un poco mis inicios en el apasionante mundo de la electrónica. Muchos iniciamos en esto por elementales ejemplo: como prender LED´s al ritmo de la musica, caja de toques, etc. Yo en lo particular me inicie en esto igual que tú, Las tornamesas (tocadiscos), bafles, luces etc. Pero con el tiempo me di cuenta que la electronica es más que esto, asi que estudie la  ingenieria y muchos cursos más.
Al final lo que empezo como un hobby, hoy es un estilo de vida.

Animo... y sigue preparandote.


----------



## AdriPer (Sep 23, 2010)

Gracias a los 2 por responder! pues si lo tomo como hobbie un poco porque la verdad que el trabajo no me deja mucho tiempo libre y luego está el tema de pinchar y producir que t*AM*b*IÉN* me ocupa su tiempo...pero vamos ya que me hice el ciclo me gustaría seguir con el tema!


----------



## Leon Elec (Sep 23, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro AdriPer.


----------



## Microelectronicoscom (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola, me llamo Giovanni, soy ingeniero electronico y radico en Estados Unidos. No tengo una pregunta o tema en particular, pero queria presentarme y comentarles que me gusta mucho la idea de participar en un foro como este de nuestra comunidad hispana. Espero poder colaborarles en sus proyectos o dudas. Mi especialidad es el diseno de sistemas automaticos de medicion usando software como Labview/Labwindows al igual que desarrollo de software embebido con microcontroladores ATMEL.


----------



## silvia espinel (Sep 23, 2010)

bienvenida veronica q*UE* chebre mas nenas


----------



## Leon Elec (Sep 23, 2010)

Bienvenido Giovanni


----------



## sammaael (Sep 24, 2010)

bienvenido microelectronicos espero lo pases bien por estos lados


----------



## PagaGoyano (Sep 24, 2010)

Hola a todos, me llamo gustavo tengo 21 años y me encanta la electronica y me encantaria aprender lo mas posible sobre la electronica para algun dia poder especialisarme en este oficio.


----------



## jorge escobar (Sep 25, 2010)

hola con todos minombre es jorge escobar y pues mi intereso con temas de automatizacion, electronica, electricidad, neumatica, mecanica, PLC me inscribi hace ya algunos meses pero ahora quiero ser un miembro mas actrivo de la comunidad y ojala que mis aportes sean de utilidad empiezo con muchos deseos de aprender y aportar. soy estudiante de universidad en Piura-Peru y tengo 21 años sin mas saludos a todos


----------



## sammaael (Sep 25, 2010)

bienvenidos ambos!!!


----------



## Eruku (Sep 25, 2010)

ola ola ola soy eruku que tal mucho gusto


----------



## Electronec (Sep 25, 2010)

Eruku dijo:
			
		

> ola ola ola soy eruku que tal mucho gusto



Las pruebas de micrófonos son a la hora del recreo.

Saludos.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 25, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Las pruebas de micrófonos son a la hora del recreo.
> 
> Saludos.






bienvenido!


----------



## alarcon (Sep 27, 2010)

Hola !

Me llamo Oriol y soy estudiante de segundo de ingenieria electrónica industrial.

Alguien sabe como canviar el nombre que tienes aquí en forosdeelectrónica ? En mi caso 'alarcon' ?

Si alguien quiere, que me agrege al facebook, busquen, Oriol Alarcon, de la universitat de Girona.

Así podremos comentar dudas por el chat facebook !


----------



## Limado (Sep 27, 2010)

Buenos días!, me presento, mi nombre es Emiliano, soy de BsAs.
Aficionado "reciente" de la electrónica... digo reciente porque fui a un colegio de electrónica pero hace 10 años ya y ahí fue la ultima vez que hice algo.

Me agarro de golpe ganas de volver a jugar con CI mV, mA, etc. y sobre todo experimentar en el campo del audio.

Asi que ahora hace ya 3 semanas mas o menos que vengo leyendo el foro, lo cual me fue extremadamente util para comenzar con mi primer pequeño proyecto.
Estoy en plan de hacer un amplificador con pre amplificador y todo eso para mi casa.

Saludos! no esperen mucho aporte de conocimiento de mi parte jeje estoy mas para aprender que para enseñar, vengo acá a aprender y compartir esta afición que tanto nos gusta.... en mi caso es la escuchar música a buen volumen y de gran calidad, y mi placer por hacer las cosas yo mismo


----------



## edgar carreras (Sep 27, 2010)

hola a todos soy edgar, y la electronica es mi apellido pues naci transistorizado me encanta la electronica como se puede decir el el mejor tranajo de todos siempre hay algo que arreglar y descomponer, total siempre se divierte uno, tengo 26 años y desde los 15 que estudio la electronica soy electronico master en elctronicaindustrial, y informatica, espero poder seguir aprendiendo en este foro y que algunos reciban ayuda mia, yo soy de paraguay y aca la electronica no es muy bien apreciada ni valorada por los que no lo entienden pero espero que eso cambie ya que mi vida es la electronica, es mi trabajo mi hobby, mi amor, y me molesta cuando la gente no sabe apreciar el trabajo en electronica, pues estan complejo como la de un medico, no solo es pelar un cable y unirlos, fuerza amigos electronicos, y uno no es mejor por lo que sabe si no por lo que comparte. saludos a todos y adelante la electronica que un dia sera dueña del mundo.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 27, 2010)

alarcon dijo:


> Alguien sabe como canviar el nombre que tienes aquí en forosdeelectrónica ? En mi caso 'alarcon' ?


Por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f14/solicitudes-cambio-nombre-usuario-nick-19041/

Saludos  y bienvenido al foro, y bienvenidos los demás que han posteado por acá.


----------



## faceoff (Sep 27, 2010)

bueno yo hice las cosas al reves pero aqui esta mi mensaje: mi nombre es ronald muñoz vivo en bogota (colombia) me interesa todo lo que tenga que ver con la electronica, (aunque apenas comienzo) y espero ser de ayuda y recibirla misma por parte de uds.


----------



## Leitax (Sep 27, 2010)

Bienvenido Ronald 



edgar carreras dijo:


> hola a todos soy edgar, y la electronica es mi apellido pues naci transistorizado me encanta la electronica como se puede decir el el mejor tranajo de todos siempre hay algo que arreglar y descomponer, total siempre se divierte uno, tengo 26 años y desde los 15 que estudio la electronica soy electronico master en elctronicaindustrial, y informatica, espero poder seguir aprendiendo en este foro y que algunos reciban ayuda mia, yo soy de paraguay y aca la electronica no es muy bien apreciada ni valorada por los que no lo entienden pero espero que eso cambie ya que mi vida es la electronica, es mi trabajo mi hobby, mi amor, y me molesta cuando la gente no sabe apreciar el trabajo en electronica, pues estan complejo como la de un medico, no solo es pelar un cable y unirlos, fuerza amigos electronicos, y uno no es mejor por lo que sabe si no por lo que comparte. saludos a todos y adelante la electronica que un dia sera dueña del mundo.



Bueno en mi pais (Venezuela) Gracias a Dios esta apreciada, tanto asi que cuando digo la carrera q*UE* estudio la gente aruga la cara jejejeje


----------



## zaolin (Sep 27, 2010)

Hola,
Mi nombre es David vivo en España, con 24 años de edad tecnico electrónico y estudiante de ingeniería electrónica. No soy un creador brillante ni se me ocurren grandes ideas, sin embargo soy muy trabajador, constante y aplicado, lo que me ayuda a obtener buenas calificaciones. Gracias a Andres Fernando Cuenca por crear este foro, de el obtenemos mucho mas de lo que cualquier profesor nos pueda enseñar. Aqui estoy para aprender y aportar lo que pueda...


"Humilde es el hombre que ha aprendido perfectamente la lección de lo mucho que necesita a los demás"


----------



## franybenja (Sep 27, 2010)

hola
mi nombre es francisco tengo 14 años voy a una escuela secundaria tecnica y me encanta la electronica, todo lo que tenga que ver con robot, y la computacion.
bueno espero l que me puedan ayudar con mis dudas ya que soy nuevo.


----------



## sammaael (Sep 27, 2010)

para eso estamos bienvenido


----------



## ToNkeZ (Sep 28, 2010)

Nombre   : Tom Lincol Espinoza Meza
Edad      : 25 Años
País       : Perú
Ciudad    : Huánuco
Profesion : Técnico en Electrónica y Automatización Industrial

Bueno un poca aburrida la presentacion, quiza muy copiada de un C.V. pero bueno son algunos datos de mi persona, como muchos por aquí soy un apasionado de esta carrera egresado como tecnico de una institucion muy importante aqui en Peru y con muchos deseos de aprender y compartir conocimientos. La electronica marca una EPOCA muy importante en mi vida gracias al TV Cable de mi amigo y los japonesitos que vimos en ese entonces alla por la epoca del 1997 vi por primera vez una pelea de robots en NHK (canal japo o chino...) y como muchos de nosotros cuando niños me *QU*ede impactado de tanta tecnologia junta y es ahi donde nace mi pasion por descubrir que hay detras de esas maquinitas.

Actualmente trabajo como operador de una planta de procesos de mineral en mi pais, trabajo bien remunerado pero que me ha alejado un poco de lo que nos gusta a los electronicos que es el trabajito manual, el realizar proyectitos, el hacer placas, el programar pics por *QUE *un PLC es un po*QU*ito caro y bueno eso es lo *QUE* *QU*eria compartir con uds y espero *QUE* mi presencia en este foro sea de agrado y ayuda. Una vez mas agradecer al que inicio esta idea y a los mods y admins t*AM*b*IÉN*.


----------



## nestorgaudier (Sep 28, 2010)

buenas mi nombre es nestor y me inscribi aqui recomendado por RATMAYOR que es un buen tecnico y me dijo que aqui podia coner personas que saben bien esta profesion. Tengo un taller de electronica y me gustaria intercambiar anectodotas y soluciones reales con respecto a la electronica..


----------



## AkemiRiverdepp (Sep 29, 2010)

Qapla' a todos! Mi nombre es Silvia, tengo 20 años y soy estudiante de ingeniería de telecomunicaciones. Amo la electrónica, especialmente la rama de la robótica, así como el diseño web y la programación. Entre otras cosas, soy una obsesa de Sherlock Holmes y Star Trek, además del manga, el anime y los cómics. Mis cómics favoritos son Linterna Verde, Iron Man y Thor, y mis mangas/animes favoritos son muchos así que os ahorro las molestias. Me he registrado con el fin de aprender más de este horriblemente absorbente mundo de la electrónica (de hecho llevo mucho tiempo registrada pero hasta ahora he decidido hacer mi presentación), así que espero satisfacer mi necesidad (cosa que ya doy por hecha).

Live long and prosper.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 29, 2010)

bienvenida!...

me hiciste leer bastante con lo de ¨Qapla¨....


----------



## AkemiRiverdepp (Sep 29, 2010)

... vamos, que si no te has enterado, Qapla' es una forma de saludar en Klingon


----------



## angel36 (Sep 29, 2010)

lo acabo de descubrir... gracias a vos...=)


----------



## Lolindir (Sep 29, 2010)

Hola muy buenas a todos:​
            Soy estudiante de Ingeniería de Telecomunicaciones especialidad en sistemaselectrónicos. Ultimamente intento formarme más visitando lugares donde pueda compartir información, y por lo que he visto este es un muy buen sitio. Mis intereses son la electrónica y la robótica. Como vereis no es que este en una carera en la que pueda estudiar muy a fondo la robótica ya que lo unico que puedo estudiar es un poco las bases de los automas y sus sistemas de control pero tengo mis planes y bueno, dejemoslo en que eso es otro tema.. jejeje

Espero poder ayudaros al igual que aprender de vosotros.​


----------



## Jessy (Sep 29, 2010)

Mucho gusto minombre es Jessica =) hace aproximadamente un año termine la carrera de Ing. en Mecatronica y espero que nos retroalimentemos de informacion sobre temas diversos .

Espero poder ser de ayuda =)


----------



## AkemiRiverdepp (Sep 29, 2010)

Oye Lolindir, yo también estudio teleco en la especialidad de sistemas electrónicos... por casualidad no la estudiarás en Málaga??


----------



## Lolindir (Oct 1, 2010)

AkemiRiverdepp dijo:


> Oye Lolindir, yo también estudio teleco en la especialidad de sistemas electrónicos... por casualidad no la estudiarás en Málaga??



No lo siento, estudio en Alicante mas especificamente en la Universidad Miguel Hernandez de elche.


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 2, 2010)

Holas.

Soy nuevo y novato.
Sí, no tengo ni guasa de electrónica, por eso entro aquí, para aprender un poquito, pues hoy día quien no sabe de esto no sabe nada.

Soy el típico perdido que se inventa algo y lo quiere experimentar.

Así pues, comenzaré a buscar manuales y a molestaros con preguntas, espero no ser muy pesado.

Espero podais comprender lo que digo y acepteis mi ignorancia.

Entre todos y todas haremos un foro grande para ayudar a la gente.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 2, 2010)

AkemiRiverdepp dijo:


> ... vamos, que si no te has enterado, Qapla' es una forma de saludar en Klingon



klingon bienvenido Qapla 

no pienses que eras el único  http://www.kli.org/


----------



## Agustin Alvia (Oct 5, 2010)

Hola, mi nombre es Agustín Alvia desde pequeño siempre me ha gustado la electrónica y las computadoras. Hace poco tiempo me encamine en el camino de lo programación y recientemente me he registrado en este foro para aprender sobre electrónica.


----------



## camarohero (Oct 6, 2010)

desde este mensaje me presento ante todo el foro
mi nombre es Jorge y vivo en Juarez, Mexico
la conocida "Ciudad mas violenta del mundo"
me apasiona la electronica en especial audio y seguridad automotriz
y me inscribi al foro para ayudar en lo que me fuera posible
ya que este foro me ha sacado de apuros cuando yo lo necesite
me pongo a su discposicion y mil gracias a todos los que hacen posible este grandioso foro
saludos


----------



## ghernandez36 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola mi nombre es Gabriel Hernandez. Tengo 29 años y tengo muy poco de haberme registrado en este foro. Por mi parte estoy comenzando a estudiar el apacionante mundo de la electronica y me encontrado con este grupo de gente que son ustedes con quienes espero compartir y aprender.


----------



## hell_fish (Oct 9, 2010)

Hola mi nombre es javier villegas ingrese ala universidad hace 1 mes a ing electrónica, para mi no es solo una carrera es mas bien una forma vida. Me gusta reciclar, descubrí que las personas desechan cosas que pueden ser de mucha utilidad. Básicamente vivo entre transistores, resistencias y condensadores de circuitos desechados.. ya saben lo que dicen "lo que es basura para unos es un tesoro para otros.
Me gusta leer y aprender este foro me a ayudado mucho en ambas cosas. Gracias por compartir toda esa información espero aprender todo lo que pueda.. 
Que mas puedo decir aa si este en mi mensaje 25 al fin puedo comentar en los grupos y proyectos 

Saludos gente


----------



## zoologico (Oct 9, 2010)

Presentación en el foro

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Buenos dias.
MI nombre es José Amtonio.
En primer lugar presentarme en este interesantisimo foro de electrónica.
Buscando un circuito hace unos dias lo encontré y de inmediato me he dado de alta en él.
La electronica es mi pasión que nó mi profesión.
Por el año 80 termine la F.P. y durante unos años me dediqué al maravilloso mundo de la electrónica, mas concretamente a lo relacionado con automatismos y sistemas de seguridad.
Precisamente por esto último "Seguridad" en mi caso laboral, abandoné profesionalmente mi querida electrónica y desde entonces me dedico a labores administrativas.
Nunca he abandonado mi afición pero reconozco que me he quedado desfasadisimo.
Espero empaparme de información en este magnifico foro.
Saludos y gracias a todos.


----------



## Gersio (Oct 10, 2010)

Hola, encantado de estar registrado en el foro, me esta siendo de mucha ayuda. Me llamo Sergio y espero poder colaborar con todos vosotros en lo que haga falta con los mínimos conocimientos que tengo viendo el nivelazo que hay por estos lares. Un saludo.


----------



## yepec (Oct 11, 2010)

hola que tal a todos

mi nombre es Juan A. Ramirez tengo 30 años (gracias a dios no soy de los mas viejos, ) termine la carrera de tecnico en informatica, pero la electronica me usta muchisimo, mas por que mi señor padre se dedico a esto por muchisimo tiempo y a mi esto de la electronica me gusto de la manera menos ortodoxa ( como a los 3 años toque por curiosidad un fly back y me mando a dormir por varias horas  )y desde chico siempre me a gustado destapar las cosas para ver  que las hace funcionar, hablando de aparatos electronicos, yo encontre este foro, para ser honesto, buscando un plano de una caja acustico a la que llaman MT4 pues me abian pedido que les ayudara a fabricar una y al consultar a san google, eureka que doy con este foro, la verdad no queria registrarme pero no podia acceder a la informacion si no me registraba y pues ni modo lo tube que hacer, para la prueba de suficiencia me tube que apoyar en mi padre ya que yo de electronica conosco menos que una mmisera pisca de nada pero al comenzara leer varios hilos me e quedado impresionado con la calidad de trabajos que algunos han realizado y la gran variedad de niveles academicos que rondan por este foro

desde la ciudad de Mexico les envio un cordial saludo a todos....

y que la fuerza los acompañe...........


----------



## alejandrokanito (Oct 12, 2010)

bienvenido juan


----------



## aib56 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hola colegas, mi nombre es Alberto Behar, soy autodidacta y de Argentina. Se podría decir que desde los 13 años estoy mezclado con la Electrónica (hoy tengo 53). Mi pasión siempre fue el audio, pero actualmente estoy fabricando optimizadores electrónicos para sistemas de encendido de coches. Dispongo de poco tiempo, pero siempre algún proyectito me gusta hacer. He intentado 1237018979739872109813 veces aprender sobre los PICs, pero me cuesta mucho por el poco tiempo que tengo.

Hoy deseo hacer una consulta, pero como estos mensajes son sólo para presentarse, trataré de hacer la consulta donde corresponda.

Si puedo servir de ayuda, cuenten conmigo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## alejandrokanito (Oct 13, 2010)

bienvenido seas alberto


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 13, 2010)

alejandrokanito es el encargado de hacerlos sentir como en casa 

bienvenidos muchachos


----------



## alejandrokanito (Oct 13, 2010)

jajaja pues *QU*e les puedo decir no soy el mas antiguo a*QU*i pero me da gusto leer las bienvenidas y mucho mas ayudar a los *QU*e lo nesecitan para despuessi se me ofrece, *QU*e me puedan ayudar en algo, saludos


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 13, 2010)

Hola a todos desde madrid y felicidades por este foro.

POdeis llamarme Cartu.

Empece en la electronica en FP despues el curro (de todo menos de chispas) y 20 años des pues todavia me emociona hacer cosillas. Pocas , porque cada vez estoy mas torpe pero bueno, ahi andamos.

Gracias a mis lagunas mentales y tecnicas me decidi a buscar un foro especializado.

Encontre varios, y me he registrado en un par de ellos, este es el que mas me gusta, lo veo un poco mas pro.

De paso que resuelvo algunas dudas intentare ojear por ahi cosas  haber si saco algo de provecho y refresco cosas.


Pues bien, mi verdadero hobby son los peces, tengo un acuario al que le he montado toda la electricidad , y electronica yo en plan brico..... paso de pagar por cosas que no valen ni la veinteaba parte y puedo hacerlas con mis manos.


El caso es que hay varias cosas que no terminan de funcionar del todo bien asi que por eso estoy aqui.


Y bueno , como he  dicho ya de paso intetar aprender nuevas cosas y llenar mi acuario y mi casa de cacharricoss jajaja mi mujer me mata ....

Un saludo a todos


----------



## aib56 (Oct 13, 2010)

Muchas gracias Alejandrokanito (¿no podrías haber elegido un nick más corto? jajajajajaja)

Un abrazo.


----------



## alejandrokanito (Oct 14, 2010)

pues lo intenté pero no me aceptaba mi seudonimo *QU*e es "kano" asi *QU*e opte *POR* juntar mi nombre y seudonimo, jajaja un saludo


----------



## charlie45 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hola a todos
Soy ing electrico, cubano estoy en este sitio hoy por primera vez, considero que es maravilloso, de hecho ya encontré un plano que buscaba hace dias. Trabajo como Especialista en Luminotecnia y Electroacustica en una prestigiosa institucion cultural de mi ciudad, me gusta operar sistemas de audio, chacharrear en mi taller y todo lo relacionado al hardware de audio, luces, computacion, electrodomesticos ect. Tambien soy copleccionista de sellos , monedas y billetes.
Vivo en el Vedado, una de las mas atractivas zonas de La Habana, en un piso 10 frente al mar, en el Malecon habanero.
Me gustaria conocer colegas de todo el mundo en especial latinoamericanos y españoles, aunque me defiendo bastante en ingles.
Mi correos es "Sin correos, por favor".
Me alegraria recibir sus mensajes.....
Saludos afectuosos
Charlie.

Nota.. En Cuba internet es muy dificil de acceder, y cuando se logra es bastante lenta, por eso ofrezco el correos, aunque siempre que pueda estaré presente en este Foro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 15, 2010)

bienvenido charlie45 ,yo  colecciono  piedras de todo tipo


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome Charlie, aunque yo soy español, mi abuela era cubana. Tengo gran afecto por la mayoria de los cubanos, un saludo


----------



## juanjiyol (Oct 17, 2010)

Hola a todos, me llamo juan jose y tengo 25 años y mi seudonimo es juanjiyol. Soy nuevo en el foro ya que me suscrito hoy, llevo queriendo registrarme un tiempecito, cada vez que buscaba algo de temas relacionados con electronica veia esta pagina y siempre me resolvia las dudas q*UE* tenia. Yo no tengo muchos estudios, solo me saque el "grado medio en electronica de consumo" y y actualmente trabajo en mantenimiento,reparaciones e instalaciones de sistemas de seguridad para Bancos. Me gusta la electronica pero mis conocimientos no son tan avanzados como los que he visto por a*QU*i por el foro, pero, se me ocurren muchas ideas, hay veces que en mi aburrimiento me pongo a pensar y me llueve la cabeza de cosas de siemplemente como hacer esto y lo otro. Espero que aqui pueda aprender unas cosillas que tengo en mente, como programar PIC (cosa que a*QU*i en foro mas de uno lo tenga mas mascao q*UE* el *CH*icle jejeje) que eso me fascinaria para unas pe*QU*eñas ideas q*UE* tengo en mente para instalar en mi coche, y bueno aqui estoy para dar mi pequeño granito de arena.

Un cordial saludo a todos y los creadores de este foro, sin duda es un foro muy completo y con muchas cosas para aprender mas.
Ya nos veremos por el foro, saludos a todos.
Juanjiyol.


----------



## Noita011 (Oct 17, 2010)

Buenas!!
Me llamo Ainhoa (Sí, una chica jaja) tengo 19 años y estoy estudiando 2º de ingeniería electrónica. Me he encontrado con este foro y parece que tiene buena pinta, espero no confundirme jeje. Espero aprender mucho con vosotros porque aunque todavía no tenga suficientes conocimientos como para que aprendais de mí espero que algún día sí que pueda ser así.
Enorabuena por el foro
Saludos!
Noita011


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2010)

Noita011 dijo:


> Buenas!!
> Me llamo Ainhoa (Sí, una chica jaja) tengo 19 años y estoy estudiando 2º de ingeniería electrónica. Me he encontrado con este foro y parece que tiene buena pinta, espero no confundirme jeje. Espero aprender mucho con vosotros porque aunque todavía no tenga suficientes conocimientos como para que aprendais de mí espero que algún día sí que pueda ser así.
> Enorabuena por el foro
> Saludos!
> Noita011


 

¡ Bienvenida al Foro !

Pasá por aquí ! :

¿Mujeres fantasmas?

Saludos !


----------



## Fenriz07 (Oct 18, 2010)

Buenas tardes  a todos los usuarios del foro, un cordial saludos a todos y a todas.
Mi nombre es alejandro soy estudiante de Ing en computacion; me gusta la electronica y la programacion , 

Tambien soy usuario de 2 foros mas tales son Gambas.es y programaswarez por si acaso mas de uno me a visto, bueno en fin un cordial saludo a todos


----------



## alejandrokanito (Oct 18, 2010)

bienvenido tocallo echale ganas, este foro esta buenisimo


----------



## FSamh (Oct 18, 2010)

Hola hola a todos!
Como estan??? Espero que bien

mi nombre es Fredy!
Quiero agradecer infinitamente al staff por este foro y todos lo que la hacen posible!
porque si es de mucha ayuda! 
Vengo siguiendo el foro desde un tiempo! pero creo que siempre es bueno agradecer lo que se recibe
y mas como lo hacen ustedes, incondicionalmente!

Gracias y Saludos a todos!!!!!!


----------



## fenixchalamadre (Oct 19, 2010)

Hola todos¡¡¡ mi nombre es Sebastian y soy de Montevideo Uruguay.

Soy nuevo en la electronica, lo estoy adquiriendo como hobby y en busca de mucha informacion.
Lamentablemente en internet mala informacion, muy mal explidcada, erronea, y bastante mala onda con novatos como yo  .............
hasta que encontre este foro.
Realmente me asombro el nivel de educacion, paciencia, buena voluntad y buena onda que hay aqui.
Tambien espero en algun momento poder volcar conocimientos que adquiero a medida que pasa el tiempo y dejar de chupar sangre jajajaj.
Bueno en fin, un placer pertenecer al foro y saludos para todos.


----------



## alejandrokanito (Oct 19, 2010)

bienvenido sebastian aqui estamos para cualquier cosa


----------



## ultraseven (Oct 19, 2010)

hola buen dia, mi nombre es sergio, me dedico a aire acondicionado, tengo 36 años hace poco hice un curso de electronica basica, veo que no se nada, espero poder aprender,  saludos a todos


----------



## alejandrokanito (Oct 19, 2010)

mira sergio aqui es bienvenido todo mundo ademas puede que no sepas mucho de electronica como cometas pero creeme que si sabes de aire acondicionado vas a poder despejar muchisimas dudas a personas poco expertas en ese tema asi que para muchos de nosotros tu llevas la ventaja, un saludo


----------



## ultraseven (Oct 20, 2010)

muchas gracias amigo alejandro, cuenten conmigo, espero poder ayudar en esos casos, mientras veo que tengo mucho para leer y ponerme a tono con ustedes, saludos


----------



## carra (Oct 20, 2010)

Buenas colegas, mi nombre es Matías, 24 años, soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Me gusta la electrónica desde siempre. Hoy en día tengo mi taller en el cual realizo reparación de equipos de hogar (audio, tv, video, etc) e industria. Hace rato veo la página como visitante, y encontré muchas cosas interesantes.
Espero poder colaborar con todo lo que esté a mi alcance.

Un saludo a todos.

Matías (Carra)


----------



## americagsm (Oct 21, 2010)

hola me presento yop mi nombre Jairo Morillo  soy de Ecuador bueno soy estudiante y me gusta la electronica y algun dia pueda inventar algo bueno espero aprender de usd y poder ayudar en lo que pueda en esta comunidad 


espero llevarme con todos suerte a todos


----------



## gus206 (Oct 21, 2010)

hola a todos
me llamo gustavo chavoya soy de monterrey mexico tengo 22 años
soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica y comunicaciones
actualmente trabajo como tecnico en electronica de aviacion (avionics)

la electronica es mi pasion la e practicado desde que tenia unos 10 años  

mi primer experiencia en la electronica fue cuando aprendi a encender un led en una bateria a los 11 años  de ahi empezo mi pasion por la electronica

aunque  me falta demasiado por aprender y cada dia se aprende algo nuevo por eso busque este foro para  aprender de las experiencias de los demas
ya que  para aprender  uno solo es muy complicado 
ya tengo tiempo en este foro pero hasta ahorita vi el post de bienvenida

un saludo a todos  desde mty


----------



## ADUART (Oct 21, 2010)

Hola!! a todos

Soy Adrian soy de TONALA,JALISCO tengo 21 años soy estudiante de Ing. En Comunicaciones y Electronica Actualmente tengo un trabajo en una Empresa que maquila producctos electronicos, una de las tantas que estan en guadalajara.
La electronica mas que mi profeccion es mi jobi yo comparto la idea de que la Electronica es como una ciencia pero tambien es como un arte, ya que existen leyes, teoremas, parametros, patrones, muchas cosas por lo cual es una ciencia pero tambien puedes crear cosas nuevas partiendo de esas leyes y no hay limites  tu demuestras en tus proyectos tu toque personal sin romper con las leyes naturales.
Me gusto la idea de este foro ya que no hay mejor manera de aprender que enseñar lo que sabes espero 
compertirles lo poco que eh aprendido y aprender de estudes lo mucho que saben

un gusto poder escribirles y estoy a sus ordenes

Best regards


----------



## JuanST (Oct 26, 2010)

Buenas tardes. Lo primero de todo es presentarme, soy un estudiante de Grado Superior de Electornica de 2º año de 22 años y soy de España. Me presento en esta parte del foro ya que no he encontrado una mejor. Un saludo a toda la comunidad del foro, me acabo de registrar ya que me gustaria compartir mis proyectos y solucionar dudas con vosotros.

 La mayoria de dudas que tengo son de CCS C, lenguaje C aplicado a la programacion de PIC's. Me gustaria saber cual es el mejor apartado del foro para plantear estas dudadas. Gracias por leerme y un saludo a todos.

vaya, acabo de fijarme que teneis un hilo para las presentaciones. Espero que no pase nada.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 26, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro.
No pasa nada, tu mensaje "mágicamente" legó al hilo de las presentciones 

Saludos


----------



## satuto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola, me llamo Martin, tengo 17 años y soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina.
Me interesa la electronica, especialmente las aplicaciones con microcontroladores.
Proximamente subire sobre electronica aplicada a la aviacion, mi gran pasion.

Saludos!!!


----------



## sammaael (Oct 27, 2010)

bienvenido estaremos esperando el material


----------



## BKAR (Oct 28, 2010)

Me llamo Kevin...tengo 17 años....soy de Perú
soy estudiando ing electrónica (toy en 2do Ciclo) ... me apasiona la electrónica .....jugar fulbito ..... tocar guitarra
----de todos los foros este es el que mas me gusta soy nuevo y como ustedes también deseo ampliar mis conocimientos en electrónica y ayudar a cuantos pueda y resolver mis dudas y publicar ....etcetc


----------



## DANIELTRONICA (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola compañeros. Me llamo Daniel y estoy en 7° semestre de ingenieria electronica en la UIS de colombia, he llegado a este foro en busca de un lugar en el que pueda expander mis conocimientos acerca de esta bella profesion y con los mismos ayudar a los compañeros que tengan dudas, espero poder ayudarlos y nos vemos por ahi en distintos temas


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Oct 30, 2010)

Un cordial saludo y fuerte abrazo a tod@s.
Soy K1ck 4ss, 21 años de edad.  Y les escribo desde alguna parte en la republica Mexicana.

Soy Universitario, Y aun que estoy por terminar una ingeniería en Sistemas Informáticos, presumo que ignoro en su totalidad, el área de Electrónica.

Por eso mismo, he emprendido una nueva travesía: Estudiar Electrónica a como de lugar.
Y agradecería bastante si ustedes quisieran apoyarme en ello.

De igual manera, si en algo puedo auxiliarles a ustedes, tengan muy en cuenta que sería con el mejor de los gustos.

Confieso también que "aun que aun no aprendo a gatear" en la materia, ya me he interesado por un proyecto:

*Aerogeneradores*​ Me voy a poner a rebuscar por el foro.

Hasta luego.


----------



## madness19 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hola me llamo Luis Leopoldo Molina Rivera, soy estudiante de electrónica y me encanta la electrónica pienso que con ella se pueden lograr cosas tan grandes y maravillosas que ayuden a todas las personas con pequeños componentes. Estoy seguro que aqui encontrare todo lo necesario para embarcarme en esta gran travesia.

Un saludo.


----------



## porkeami (Nov 2, 2010)

Hola a todos los miembros!

Me llamo Javier Sánchez - Barbudo soy estudiante de un grado medio de electrónica el cual realizo en estos momentos en (Sevilla, España) y muchas expectativas y ganas de aprender en estos temas de ustedes que saben mucho mas que yo! Tengo casi 18 años y nada aquí para lo que necesiten 

Un saludo!


----------



## Meliklos (Nov 2, 2010)

hola amigos nuevos!! 
como siempre se dice por aqui.....son super bienvenidos 

Javi sanchez, "Barbudo" es tu segundo apellido no?? me preunto si sera tambien por tu barbita?? jeje bromita 

saludos! a todos!!


----------



## ivancheito (Nov 4, 2010)

Bueno mi nombre es Ivan, no tengo nada que ver con la electronica, aunque en el colegio me enseñaron algunas cositas basicas. La música, aunque no es mi profesión, me apasiona y llegue a esta pagina tratando de resolver la inquietud entre amplificador de tubos y amplificador solido

Sin embargo, gracias a sus comentarios fui descubriendo que hay muchos factores que definen 
el sonido y me anime a experimentar, logre rescatar unos amplificadores que daba por perdidos tan solo cambiandoles el integrado del previo (4558 por OPA2134) me gustaria seguir aprendiendo y un dia animarme a costruir los amplificadores soñados para mi banda.


----------



## altaimpedancia (Nov 6, 2010)

Saludos a todos, amigos.

Les encontré casi de casualidad al intentar resolver un problema que me surgió, y buscar ayuda por la red aparecieron ustedes, así que me decidí a registrarme y tratar de aprender un poco más.

Mi nivel de conocimientos electrónicos es de aficionado, y la verdad es que hace años ya que dejé de actualizarme, pero al entrar en esta comunidad, me ha vuelto a "picar el gusanillo".


Saludos.


----------



## elias iturriago (Nov 6, 2010)

Hola  a todos,  mi nombre  es Elias Miguel Iturriago Sampayo,  me  decidí a unirme  a  esta  pagina por que  estoy iniciando mis estudios como ingeniero electónico, y pues como tal, soy solo un principiante por lo que  necesito de consejos y dew ayudas de su parte, ya que  ustedes  ya  hanpasado por alli y tienen experirncia  respecto a ese tema, por lo que  les agradecería  que  me  brindaran su ayuda, la cual  me  sería  de gran beneficio no tanto personal sino académico, no obstante les pido que  si no  saben la respuesta  no se pongan a  hecharme  carreta  por que eso solo me  perjudicaría. Es todo  muchas  gracias  que esten bien todos  saludes  y los  veré muy pronto.....  Adíos.

:[  lo   veo  jjje   les  habala  elias  iturriago


----------



## locutusbn (Nov 8, 2010)

Hola. Acabo de registrarme y quiero presentarme. Mi nombre es Pedro y no me dedico a nada relacionado con la electrónica pero es uno de mis entretenimientos junto con la programación informática. De pequeño me gustaba enredar con la electricidad y la electrónica y ahora he retomado el tema y estoy aprendiendo sobre micronontroladores.

Sé que voy a aprender mucho en este foro y por supuesto, que me divertiré con este hobby.


----------



## Duyaj (Nov 8, 2010)

Que tal! Me llamo Duyaj (vaya nombre, eh? gracias mamá, te recordare de por vida... con odio y rencor...)
Comence ayudando a reparar automóviles en distintos talleres de mi ciudad, y siempre estuve escuchando a los mecánicos quejandose de la electrónica y como iba desplazando poco a poco a los controles mecanicos de los titánicos motores antiguos, mi curiosidad fue creciendo y finalmente acabé estudiando ingeniería electrónica.
Quiero agradecerles por el foro; creo que es el sitio en español al que más hemos recurrido para resolver problemas sobre electrónica. Será un enorme placer poder contribuir con algo a tan buena comunidad.


----------



## HADES (Nov 8, 2010)

Duyaj dijo:


> Que tal! Me llamo Duyaj (vaya nombre, eh? gracias mamá, te recordare de por vida... con odio y rencor...)
> Comence ayudando a reparar automóviles en distintos talleres de mi ciudad, y siempre estuve escuchando a los mecánicos quejandose de la electrónica y como iba desplazando poco a poco a los controles mecanicos de los titánicos motores antiguos, mi curiosidad fue creciendo y finalmente acabé estudiando ingeniería electrónica.
> Quiero agradecerles por el foro; creo que es el sitio en español al que más hemos recurrido para resolver problemas sobre electrónica. Será un enorme placer poder contribuir con algo a tan buena comunidad.



Claro compañero, que bueno ver que te ha servido este foro adelante siempre!

saludos!


----------



## porkeami (Nov 9, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> hola amigos nuevos!!
> como siempre se dice por aqui.....son super bienvenidos
> 
> Javi sanchez, "Barbudo" es tu segundo apellido no?? me preunto si sera tambien por tu barbita?? jeje bromita
> ...



Jajajaja Sánchez -Barbudo es compuesto y solo forma un apellido  Pues si supongo xd


----------



## SebastianConvers (Nov 9, 2010)

DANIELTRONICA dijo:


> Hola compañeros. Me llamo Daniel y estoy en 7° semestre de ingenieria electronica en la UIS de colombia, he llegado a este foro en busca de un lugar en el que pueda expander mis conocimientos acerca de esta bella profesion y con los mismos ayudar a los compañeros que tengan dudas, espero poder ayudarlos y nos vemos por ahi en distintos temas



Ingeniero UIS. Que Orgullo. Creo que aportarás mucho en éste foro. Soy Electrónico Tecnológico y tengo las mejores referencias en UIS


----------



## aguilatgz (Nov 11, 2010)

Hola, mi nombre es Adrian Salinas, mi profesión es ingenieria en sistemas Computacionales, de Tuxtla Gutierrez, Chiapas, Mexico, sin embargo me gusta mucho la electronica y espero participar activamente en los temas.

Saludos a todos los del foro.


----------



## Jessy (Nov 11, 2010)

=O un chiapaneco!! Saludos  y bienvenido; yo tambien soy de chiapas solo que me vine a puebla ^^u.


----------



## Amsord (Nov 14, 2010)

Hola. Acabo de descubrir este sitio y parece interesante. Creo que lo visitaré a menudo. Tengo ganas de aprender electrónica, que se muy poco y me gusta.


----------



## silcerino (Nov 15, 2010)

Hola, que tal! Llevo ya varios meses visitando este foro, y lo que me queda aún por leer!! Gran página, gran foro... por aquí seguiré y me pongo a participar!
Saludoss.


----------



## Leon Elec (Nov 15, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro silcerino.


----------



## Roberto (Nov 17, 2010)

Hola, mi nombre es Roberto Canela, soy de venezuela, estudiante de electronica en computacion, 

Saludos a todos los del foro.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 17, 2010)

Bienvenido paisano...!


----------



## astrocar (Nov 18, 2010)

Roberto dijo:


> Hola, mi nombre es Roberto Canela, soy de venezuela, estudiante de electronica en computacion,
> 
> Saludos a todos los del foro.



hola buenos dias roberto, mi nombre es Alexander Santana y tambien soy de venezuela me da gusto conocer colegas del pais que esten en el mismo mundo de la electronica.

Saludos y mis contacto son:
MSN: Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com


Atten.
Alexander Santana
Venezuela-Barcelona.


----------



## lordjagh (Nov 21, 2010)

Bueno, siento como que debía pasarme por aqui desde hace algun tiempo.

Mi nombre es Jesús A. Galván (TODOS me llaman Galván excepto mis familiares, porque al menos por aquí, abundamos los que nos llamamos Jesús), tengo 17 años, soy de un pueblito -bastante escondido y apartado de la sociedad y la tecnología ¬¬- al norte del estado de Veracruz, en México y estudio quinto semestre de bachillerato en la especialidad de electrónica.

Sobre lo que motivó mi gusto a a la electrónica no estoy muy seguro, pero desde que tengo memoria (y tiempo antes de eso también, según mi familia) he estado obsesionado con desarmar todo aparato descompuesto que se me pone enfrente, aunque al principio no entendía nada, con el paso del tiempo fui aprendiendo un poco gracias a que soy autodidacta (porque nunca tuve a nadie que me pudiera enseñar sobre electrónica) e incluso algunas veces arregle un par de cosas (con fallas sencillas, obviamente). No me tomó mucho descubrir que la electrónica es mi pasión.

Me la he pasado leyendo este foro desde hace algún tiempo, debido a que la mayoría de los profesores de especialidad que he tenido hasta ahora han dejado muuuuucho que desear con sus clases (excepto por uno que se ha ganado mi respeto y admiración, que me dio la oportunidad de trabajar con el a diario y que me ha enseñado mucho), y entonces los pocos compañeros que de verdad nos gusta la electrónica tenemos que encontrar otras maneras de aprender, no creo que haga falta decir que gracias a este foro ya he aprendido muchísimo.

Ha pesar de que ya llevo tiempo leyendo este foro nunca había participado hasta hoy, y siento que ya es tiempo de volverme activo, siento que incluso tal vez pueda ayudar a alguien, nunca se sabe ¿no? A pesar de que mis conocimientos siguen siendo muy limitados ya llevo encima algo de práctica haciendo PCB's de tamaños y complejidades que jamas creí que yo mismo haría, así que si alguien necesita que diseñe la placa para algo, avísenme y si dispongo de tiempo la hago.

Bueno, hay mucho que decir pero creo que ya me extendí un poco jeje. En fin, creo que me verán participando por aquí pronto. Desde ya, agradezco a todos los que nos permiten tener una comunidad tan buena como esta.

Saludos a todos. (Y gracias a quien me haya leído)


----------



## messias (Nov 22, 2010)

hola,antes *QU*e nada felicidades andres *POR* este gran tema,mi nombre es enrique salazar,soy d*E* merida yuc. Mexico,soy tecnico en mantenimiento industrial,amo a la electronica,soy aficionado  a los proyectos d*E* audio y video,bueno saludos a tdos.


----------



## jorge de lanus (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola me llamo jorge soy técnico electronico laboratorista de intrumentacion y control de procesos  industriales y me encanta la electronica


----------



## Imzas (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola a todos, yo soy de Chile, vivo en Valparaiso, estudio la carrera tecnica de Informatica en una U de valpo. Tres dias de la semana voy a trabajar a un supermercado. Los otros dias voy a mi practica profesional. Hace años hice un cursillo de electronica, pero he aprendido mas leyendo Este foro por ej), practicando y preguntando.
Cuando iba al LIceo me pasaba la tarde en la Biblioteca Severin de Valpo, leyendo revistas 'Muy Interesante' y Mecánica Popular antiguas, sobre todo esta última , que en la seccion electrónica incorporaba bricolage electronico, era bonito ver circuitos basads en transistores y peizas antiquisimas.
Otra fuente de saber para mi fue la Biblioteca del Liceo, donde un amable bibliotecario y amigo: Juan Ossandon. Alli habia muchos libros antiguos de electronica.
Destaca por ejemplo un LIbro de 1912, que enseñaba a contruir las resistencia trazandolas sobre una tabla de madera, y a hacer capacitores con estaño y papel parafinado.
Se usaba de soporte, generalnmente tablas de la misma madera. Habia que hacer por obligacin un circuito antena-tierra, pues los receptores tenian bajisima sensibilidad.
Tambien recuerdo el libro '48 lecciones de Radio', 'Aprenda radio en 12 dias' y revistas argentinas 'Radio-escuela tecnica'..


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Nov 23, 2010)

Jazminia, es una alegria verte por aqui, cuando tenga tiempo te cuento, alguna de mis anecdotas y como me inicie a lo 14 aÑos con unas revistas espaÑolas coleccionables. La ultima coleccion fue la de revistas colombianas electronica y computadores de cekit.


----------



## sicorax (Nov 24, 2010)

Bueno, ya llevo unos pocos mensajes en el foro pero aun asi me presento jejeje. Me llamo Iván y tengo unos... 15 años xd. Estoy empezando en la electronica y ya me se electronica digital, analogica y algunas leyes como las de Kirtchof y actualmente toy probando circuitos como osciladores o temporizadores en una protoboard para aprender a hacer circuitos no solo en papel. Estoy aprendiendo electronica a traves de internet porque en clase mucho no enseñan la verdad...en la que estoy estan todavia con circuitos serie y paralelo y aplicar ley de ohm xd


----------



## AT194 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hola holahola a todos es mi primera vez

en este foro es muy buen foro de electronica saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 29, 2010)

Hola que tal saludos a todos soy de Peru - Junin - Huancayo soy tecnico de electronica pero trabajo mas en reparacion de computadoras bueno me gusta mucho la electronica y este es un lugar muy fascinante e interesante donde e aprendido muchas cosas 
Quiero agradecer a todos los que de una u tra manera hacen que este foro exista y cresca ya que cada uno de sus integrantes aporta con informacion valiosa que no se consigue nada facil muchas veces


----------



## LTDP (Nov 30, 2010)

Buenas compañeros,me presento, soy Pablo,de Cordoba(SPAIN),Estudiante de ultimo curso de ING Eletronica que siente que aun no sabe nada cuando lee este foro

Gracias y un saludo!


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Nov 30, 2010)

gabriel16f877 dijo:


> Jazminia, es una alegria verte por aqui, cuando tenga tiempo te cuento, alguna de mis anecdotas y como me inicie a lo 14 aÑos con unas revistas espaÑolas coleccionables. La ultima coleccion fue la de revistas colombianas electronica y computadores de cekit.



Cekit es muy interesante. cuando decidi iniciarme en la electronica lastimosamente la empresa ya habia acabado Y_Y aunque por ahi se encuentran en el mercado kits que quedaron cuando liquidaron la empresa. Y por la red igualmente se encuentra materiales de hoobystas que han subido para compartir. 

Recomiendo mucho los tomos de las revistas ^^ son sencillas y didacticas.. y ayudan a motivar a los principiantes asi como a mi =)


----------



## Imzas (Nov 30, 2010)

Sip,e sas revistas españolas eran sobrantes de de la madre patria, llegaban nuevecitas. Tambien aun llegan revistas de informtica como: PC Actual, aunque desfasadas por  lo menos en un año o dos. Igualmente, para la calidad de dichas revistas, es excelente par los latinoamericanos, que no tendriamos oportunidad de acceder a dicho material a tan buen precio.


----------



## phavlo (Nov 30, 2010)

Buenas a todos paso por aca para presentarme, por que todavia no lo ise, asi que aprovecho para hacerlo ahora..
bueno mi nombre es Pablo Kibe, soy de Argentina, La Plata. Estoy cursando 2º año de polimodal, en electronica y espero llegar a tener el titulo, aun que hoy en dia como estan las cosas en todos lados no se como sera en el futuro, pero bueno, esperemos que no empeore mas..

El gusto por la electronica lo tengo desde hace tiempo, cuando ni siquiera sabia como funcionaba ni una resistencia me gustaban desarmar los aparatos solo para ver las placas que tenian dentro jaja y bueno, gustos son gustos,

gracias al foro me ha ayudado a resolver varias cosas de alguno proyectos que eh ido armando en lo largo de este tiempo.. 
saludos a todos y espero que sigan en el foro que es de gran ayuda


----------



## gmua (Dic 1, 2010)

Saludos a todos, recientemente encontré este foro mientras buscaba información acerca de displays de LCD 16X2. Voy a echarle un vistazo con mas calma a la sección de *Microcontroladores*, espero poder obtener muchos conocimientos y a la vez aportar parte de lo que yo se.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 1, 2010)

gmua dijo:


> Saludos a todos, recientemente encontré este foro mientras buscaba información acerca de displays de LCD 16X2. Voy a echarle un vistazo con mas calma a la sección de *Microcontroladores*, espero poder obtener muchos conocimientos y a la vez aportar parte de lo que yo se.



Esperemos que así sea compatriota. Disfruta tu estancia.

Saludos!


----------



## electroni (Dic 2, 2010)

hola, a todos 


me llamo daniel  guerra y soy un joven apacionado por la electronia...........


----------



## ikepaz (Dic 2, 2010)

vi luz y aprovecho para presentarme, me llamo  Enrique Paz tecnico en electronica,55años,la electronica forma parte de mi vida ,tengo mucho por aprender y aqui si hay gente que sabe y esta dispuesta a compartir sus conocimientos con gente como yo que mis conocimientos son los de un simple tecnico,ademas canto ,soy tenor hace 20 años y saxsofonista y tambien me dedico a tramites del automotor ,
Desde ya les agradezco a todos por lo que me estan enseñando, espero poder retribuir un poco de todo lo recibido, infinitas gracias.


----------



## sistelec (Dic 3, 2010)

Buenas a todos,
Este es mi primer mensaje, y me gustaría presentarme un poco. Soy un estudiante de electrónica, y espero poder ayudar y contribuir en todo lo que pueda dentro de este foro. Ahora mismo tengo un proyecto entre manos de un microcontrolador y un entorno, espero también que los componentes de esta comunidad puedan ayudarme.

Un Saludo!!


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Dic 3, 2010)

sistelec dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> Este es mi primer mensaje, y me gustaría presentarme un poco. Soy un estudiante de electrónica, y espero poder ayudar y contribuir en todo lo que pueda dentro de este foro. Ahora mismo tengo un proyecto entre manos de un microcontrolador y un entorno, espero también que los componentes de esta comunidad puedan ayudarme.
> 
> Un Saludo!!



Bienvenido! Aun que yo aun no soy electrónico, se algo de informática; si puedo ayudarte, lo haré con gusto.

Saludos.


----------



## sistelec (Dic 4, 2010)

Muchas gracias


----------



## Tavo (Dic 4, 2010)

sistelec dijo:


> ...espero también que *los componentes* de esta comunidad puedan ayudarme.


Me encanta esto porque no es la primera vez que leo algo similar, "los componentes"... Y yo re pavo, me imagino a cada uno de nosotros con forma de capacitor, resistencia, chip, inductancia... JAJAJA!!! 

Creo que sería más adecuado "*los integrantes* de esta comunidad" o "*los miembros* de esta comunidad"... jeje! 

Saludos! 
PS: Bienvenido al foro!


----------



## iscame93 (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Ismael, tengo 17, soy estudiante del CECYTEV papantla :estudiando:, estudio la carrera tecnica de electricidad.

Mi interes es la automatizacion y la robotica. Pasando a la universidad quisiera estudias ing. mecatronica


----------



## Nandre (Dic 7, 2010)

hola a todos como estan???? espero que bien, soy Andres de cordoba tengo 20 años estudio ingenieria en sistemas en la tecnologica me gusta la electronica y la creatividad por armar circuitos funcionales en mis tiempos libres, me parece un muy buen sitio para compartir aprender y lo mas importante conocer gente 
Gracias por dejarme expresar mi humilde presentacion saludos a todos!!!!


----------



## stalker94 (Dic 7, 2010)

santas valvulas de vacio un poquito lejos la pagina 43 pero igual sigamos


me llamo fernando tengo 17 años estudio en una secundaria tecnica en la modalidad  electromecanica y soy un gran aficionado de la electronica....y especialmente de la robotica ya e fabricado varias cosas como un aplausometro una potencia y un sigue luz bueno eso es todo espero que sirva y suerte a todos


----------



## sergio barasz (Dic 8, 2010)

Hola a todos me llamo Sergio G. Barasz   soy de Obera Misiones Argentina, tengo 21 años y aunque no soy descendiente de electrónicos, soy un gran apasionado de la electronica (especialmente en audio) mi interes por la electronica empezo cuando tenia 10 años y desarme un autito a control remoto..jaja nunca mas lo arme, nunca me gusto estudiar mucho por eso hice un curso acelerado de electrónica (radio y tv) y a eso me dedico actualmente.
este foro es lo mas grande que hay...esta buenisimo, bueno hasta aca mis palabras, un abrazo a todos los resistores,jaja  digo a los integrantes del foro..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 8, 2010)

*


			
				el rey de todas las cosas  dijo:
			
		


saludos a la gente de la querida tierra colorada,bienvenido  sergio

Hacer clic para expandir...

*
saludos ....................


----------



## YESIDFM (Dic 10, 2010)

Hola saludos a todos,alos que les facina el mundo de la electronica,lasmaquinas son las que dominan el mundo jjejeje


----------



## sergio barasz (Dic 11, 2010)

ok gracias por la bienvenida, espero que pueda ser parte de esta gran comunidad de FE .y pueda ayudar el lo que pueda .


----------



## homerxispa (Dic 11, 2010)

Hola amigos me hago llamar HomerXispa mi nombre real es toñin soy de Ávila (España) y he conocido esta comunidad que me parece estupenda llevo desde que tenia conocimiento con el mundo de las xispas tanto electricidad de baja, de alta y electronica, tengo grado superior de automatas y de electricidad de alta, aun me queda mucho que aprender ya que soy muy joven 19 y se que en esta comunidad voy a aprander mucho, gracias a todos, un saludo!!


ATT: HomerXispa


----------



## Tavo (Dic 12, 2010)

homerxispa dijo:


> ...llevo desde que tenia conocimiento con el mundo de las *xispas* tanto electricidad de baja, de alta y electronica [...]
> 
> ATT: Homer*Xispa*



El nombre del nick no te lo discuto, pero ¿Que es esa palabra "*xispas*"?

Por casualidad, "*xi*" *no es lo mismo que* "*chi*".


PS:


----------



## Electronec (Dic 12, 2010)

Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Por casualidad, "*xi*" *no es lo mismo que* "*chi*".



Efectívamente tavo. Aquí en España a los electrcisitas, en las obras, se les llama Chispas.
No se si tiene esto mucho que ver con el nick de nuestro nuevo compañero.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 12, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Efectívamente tavo. Aquí en España a los electrcisitas, en las obras, se les llama *Chispas*.
> No se si tiene esto mucho que ver con el nick de nuestro nuevo compañero.
> 
> Saludos.


Ok, pero veo que como lo escribís vos, es correcto; y si la intensión del nuevo usuario fue escribir esa palabra... Mmm... 

Acá en Argentina también he visto gente escribir así de mal, tipo lenguaje SMS para ahorrar caracteres, pero no me simpatiza ni un poquito...


----------



## homerxispa (Dic 12, 2010)

cierto que "xi" no es lo mismo que "chi" pero a mi me parece mas bonito homerxispa que homerchispa

PD: Por aqui suena "xi" igual que "chi" por eso ajaja

Electronec: si es por eso de que a los electricisas se les llama chispas, pero como he dicho antes por aqui el "xi" y el "chi" suena igual


----------



## elbausa (Dic 14, 2010)

hola mi nombre es kevin belaides navas y tengo 17 años soy colombiano-barranquillero soy un apasionado de la electrónica desde muy pequeño me iba a un almacén de electrónica de un tío y halla fui adquiriendo ciertos conocimientos ahora estudio la electrónica voy en mi tercer semestre encontre este foro y es muy bueno y es un gusto compartir con todos los que forman parte de esta comunidad.


----------



## JOSE330 (Dic 21, 2010)

Hola, Buenos dias a todos, y encantado de conocer un foro como este y a las personas de este mundo de la electronica, que para mi es un mundo apasionante, aunque no soy una maravilla en esto pero si me apasiona y encanta muchisimo, tengo 43 años soy de sevilla(España), me hubiera gustado desde joven haber estudiado electronica, pero por razones de la vida, no pudo ser asi y lo poco que se lo he aprendido con la constancia y las ganas de aprender por este mundo magico que es la electronica.
Sin mas espero pasar buenos momentos con ustedes y aprender lo que pueda ya que mi edad no es muy joven, y aprovechar para felicitarles a todos los miembros de este foro para que tengan una FELIZ NAVIDAD y un prospero año nuevo, SALUDOS y muchisimas gracias de antemano.


----------



## cantavro (Dic 22, 2010)

Hola a todos!
Me llamo Roberto, tengo 24 año y aunque mis estudios (ingeniero de caminos, ingeniero civil en América) no tiene mucho que ver con este mundillo, siempre me ha gustado el tema de los voltios... 
Decir que mis conocimientos de electrónica son básicos, así que perdonad mis preguntas de novato... Menos mal que he dado con este foro, hay mucho nivel y bueno ambiente.
Felices fiestas!!!


----------



## Tavo (Dic 22, 2010)

cantavro dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> Me llamo Roberto, tengo 24 año y aunque mis estudios (ingeniero de caminos, ingeniero civil en América) no tiene mucho que ver con este mundillo, siempre me ha gustado el tema de los voltios...
> Decir que mis conocimientos de electrónica son básicos, así que perdonad mis preguntas de novato... Menos mal que he dado con este foro, hay mucho nivel y bueno ambiente.
> Felices fiestas!!!



Bienvenido al Foro Roberto!

Saludos.


----------



## peritomoreno (Dic 22, 2010)

Hola a todos: Soy Silvio Visca, me presento despues de un tiempo en silencio. Estoy muy interesado en este foro. Todavia tengo que aprender a usar algunas cosas.
Mi profesion es Técnico Electronico y trabajo en telecomunicaciones. En la patagonia Argentina. Bariloche es mi ciudad de residencia.
Me gustan mucho los autos clasicos al igual que las motos.
Espero pronto tener mas msj para devolverles los que me escribieron.
Dejo mi mail para quien quiera contactarme
Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com

Slds y felices fiestas a todos.



Tavo dijo:


> Bienvenido al Foro Roberto!
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Rony David Carias Vidal (Dic 22, 2010)

Hola soy de Guatemala, los saludo a todos dejenme contarles que yo estudie un poco de electronica de echo aqui en Guatemala tengo un titulo de Perito en electronica, aunque para ser sinceros no aprendi mucho no porque no ubiera puesto empeño si no por la forma en que se maneja la educacion en esta area en Guatemala pero si aprendo todos los dias y de echo yo me dedico a la reparacion de TV y Equipo de audio y bueno todo lo que tenga componentes electronicos jeje entre mis pasiones esta el audio y el video, me gustaria aprender de microprosesadores.........felices fiestas


----------



## Luisa65 (Dic 25, 2010)

Hola

Me llamo Luisa y soy de Suiza en exacto de Zurich.





Suiza Gottschalkenberg en diciembre

Un boco de español aprendi de mi madre que nacio en Madrid. En ese sentido me manejo mas o menos por la leguga española, espero que aqui me perdonen mi español un poco deficiente. Como consequensia me guesta bastante escrivir textos en español pero aco loque puedo. 

La eletronica mutchos años me interesa aunque poco tiempo tenco para construir circutios eletronicos. Ademas del interes por la electronica me intereso por mutchos temas de la tecnica como la mecanica. 

En pusca de una tradution del circutio Transmisor FM 15W con EL34 econtre este grande i interesante Foro. 

*En el web estoy presente en:*
http://www.luisa.net  (mi site personal)
http://blog.ateliereisen.ch (mi blog personal)

Buenas fiestas i saludos

Luisa


----------



## phavlo (Dic 25, 2010)

bienvenida al foro luisa !


----------



## Fm2 (Dic 25, 2010)

Hola a todos me llamo Fabian buscando algo interesante en la red encontre este sitio ya me canse de tanto facebook y otras paguinas en las que no aprendo nada y me aburren, busco compartir mi conocimientos (pocos) y aprender de otras personas. estoy estudiando Ingenieria electrica y les deseo felicez fiestas a todos.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 25, 2010)

Bienvenida al foro, Luisa! 

No te preocupes, entendemos igual tu español ("pseudoespañol" )

Saludos!


----------



## zealot13 (Dic 29, 2010)

Bueno pues mi Nombre es Uriel tengo 23 años y apenas estoy entrando en este mundo de la electronico
pues la carrera tecnica que estudio es esta misma, no creo poder aportar mucho pues mis conocimientos apenas empiezan, pero si andare molestando por aca a todos 

Muchas gracias por aceptarme en esta comunidad !


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Dic 29, 2010)

Como seré de perdido... no encontraba este hilo...

Bueno, me llamo Jorge, vivo en Chile y soy electrónico de profesión. Estudié en un liceo y al finalizar trabajé por años en una empresa de telecomunicaciones, con lo que aprendí mucho sobre el tema, luego veré en qué se puede aportar...

Me he dedicado a la electricidad, control industrial, sistemas de vigilancia y en muchas otras cosas que me han ayudado a ganar algunos ingresos 

Sin embargo, mi gusto es por el diseño electrónico tanto digital como analógico y... me gusta ayudar por que así aprendo mas.

A la orden en lo que pueda ayudar


----------



## Tavo (Dic 29, 2010)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Como seré de perdido... no encontraba este hilo...
> 
> Bueno, me llamo Jorge, vivo en Chile y soy electrónico de profesión. Estudié en un liceo y al finalizar trabajé por años en una empresa de telecomunicaciones, con lo que aprendí mucho sobre el tema, luego veré en qué se puede aportar...
> 
> ...



Bienvenido al Foro Jorge! 

Saludos.


----------



## kabum (Dic 31, 2010)

Buenas! Ultimo dia del año, viene un nuevo integrante al foro jaja.

Me llamo Jorge, y me empece a interesar por la electronica hace unos 4 meses, cuando me hice mi primer pedal para guitarra electrica. Desde entonces no paro de revisar nuevos diagramas y proyectos que me voy apuntando jaja.

El año que viene empezare el grado en Ingenieria electronica y automatica... vamos, que esto de la electronica me gusta.

Un saludo y feliz año!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 31, 2010)

bienvenido entusiasta kabum ,ja ja que buen nick  kabum ,suena explosión de capacitores


----------



## Tavo (Ene 1, 2011)

Sip, pero estaría más bueno si fuese... Kaboom!

PS: Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2011)

hola soy gustavo el rey julien su majestad ,me gusta la electrónica y soy nuevo en el foro .pero me presento nuevamente porque desde el año pasado que  no entraba al foro y acá estoy otra ves nuevamente 
saludos


----------



## Dano (Ene 3, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> hola soy gustavo el rey julien su majestad ,me gusta la electrónica y soy nuevo en el foro .pero me presento nuevamente porque desde el año pasado que  no entraba al foro y acá estoy otra ves nuevamente
> saludos



Se pasan los años


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2011)

así  es ,tan solo hace 3  dias era el año pasado ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## phavlo (Ene 3, 2011)

Yo tambien me vuelvo a presentar ya que no entraba desde el año pasado al igual que el rey julien. Es verdad Dano, los años se pasan volando.. 

saludos


----------



## Sean1420 (Ene 3, 2011)

Holas Soy Sean, llegue aqui por un trabajo academico trataba sobre como manejar displays por el puerto al final solo presente un display y jale el curso jajaja,  si lo aprobe ya es otra historia. Pero ahora que estoy de vacaciones compre las cosas y lo arme en casa. Puedo decir que  lo que hice es un gran logro para alguien que nunca armo un circuito y no hubo  nunca taller ni lab. Asi que  hasta publique el video en you de mi hazaña jaja (Gran hazaña).  Y ahora me entraron muchas ganas de aprender sobre todo cuando veo mi protoboard frente a mi y con los display prendidos por completo. Como leia en algunos mensajes asi sea algo simple da mucha satisfaccion el que te haya salido a ti!!!!!!! jaja. Ahora deseoo implementar un tema que vi en el foro que se llama Led`s audioritimicos. Espero terminarlo pronto. Una anecdota es que anduve viendo los grupos del foro y encontre a los soldadores jaja pense que el soldador que encontre en mi casa era el mas antiguo y le deciamos la batidora. Pero no es tan antiguo por lo que veo. Esa es casi toda la historia saludos a todos. 
Sean1420


----------



## Storm (Ene 3, 2011)

Hola mi nombre es raul, soy mexicano y soy estudiante, me inscribi en este foro por que soy aficionado a aprender cosas nuevas siempre, actualmente uno de mis temas de interes son los Microcontroladores aun soy novato en esto pero se que con sus aportaciones pronto ire comprendiendo mas el tema, me he dado tiempo de leer la mayoria de comentarios en varios temas y veo que hay una excelete actitud por parte de los ususarios de este foro, les deseo lo mejor y por aki seguire en contacto con todos ustedes. Muchos saludos a todos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2011)

Sean1420 y raul    bienvenidos al foro 
pd: que buena firma  Sean¡¡¡


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 3, 2011)

Hola, soy César de Villa Huidobro Córdoba Argentina.
Soy Bioquímico, na que ver con esto de la electrónica, pero soy de corajudo!!!!
Saludos a todos


----------



## Dano (Ene 3, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Hola, soy César de Villa Huidobro Córdoba Argentina.
> Soy Bioquímico, na que ver con esto de la electrónica, pero soy de corajudo!!!!
> Saludos a todos



Bienvenido Cesar, anajesusa de CA no?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 3, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Bienvenido Cesar, anajesusa de CA no?



Si, el mismo, gracias por la bienvenida. Impresionante actividad la de este foro crece como levadura en unas horas hay tres páginas de mensajes no leídos desde la última visita!!!
Felicitaciones.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2011)

bienvenido cesar ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 4, 2011)

Gracias Rey Juilen y también los que me dejaron mensajes de visitas que no puedo contestar por mi escaso numero de mensajes.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 4, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> ...los que me dejaron mensajes de visitas que no puedo contestar por mi escaso numero de mensajes.


Los mensajes de visita los podés contestar sin problema (por lo menos hasta donde sé).
Lo único que tenés restringido hasta los 25 mensajes (los de la Sala de Charla no suman) son los MP.

Saludos.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 4, 2011)

No, se niega a que conteste, dice que tengo que tener los 25 mensajes, no importa ya llegaré a esa cifra, hasta ahora escribí casi todo donde no me los cuenta.
Gracias Cacho y a todos por tratar de hacer que me sienta cómodo
Un abrazo


----------



## Sean1420 (Ene 4, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> Sean1420 y raul    bienvenidos al foro
> pd: que buena firma  Sean¡¡¡



Gracias. Rey Julien. 
Sean1420
__________________
PD. Lo vengo siguiendo desde la Tele...


----------



## dios (Ene 4, 2011)

Hola soy dios me registre la semana pasada y estoy estudiando electrónica en una escuela técnica porque me gusta, see por fin llegue a los 25 mensajes uff...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 5, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> Sean1420 y raul    bienvenidos al foro
> pd: que buena firma  Sean¡¡¡



bienvenido al foro dios

PD:
  saludar a    dios da mala suerte   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/limpieza-49439/


----------



## tronik (Ene 5, 2011)

y sigue llegando gente nueva para hacer crecer mas aun a este foro increible


----------



## fer1100rt (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola me presento a tan magnifico foro


    Me llamo fernando y soy aficionado a la programacion de pic, novato pero aficionado tambien a la electronica en general en la cual trabajo haciendo DIMERS o reguladores ,transformadores electronicos etc.
  Creo que aprendere algo con todos 


Un saludo FER


----------



## Tavo (Ene 7, 2011)

fer1100rt dijo:


> Hola me presento a tan magnifico foro
> 
> 
> Me llamo fernando y soy aficionado a la programacion de pic, novato pero aficionado tambien a la electronica en general en la cual trabajo haciendo DIMERS o reguladores ,transformadores electronicos etc.
> ...



Bienvenido al foro Fernando!


----------



## jacob brandon chavez (Ene 8, 2011)

hola me llamo brandon soy nuevo en el foro.soy aficionado de la electronica aun*QUE* no se *CA*asi nada pero me gusta mucho la electronica y creo *QUE* se aprende mucho en este foro.un saludo a todos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 8, 2011)

bienvenido brandon ,lo que no sabia es que en ensenada le cobran  las letras ,
lee por aqui las normas https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm
saludos

PD:
       su majestad  kiere  k no ahorres letras ua ue u porque se  molesta


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2011)

jacob brandon chavez dijo:


> hola me llamo brandon soy nuevo en el foro.soy aficionado de la electronica aun*QUE* no se *CA*asi nada pero me gusta mucho la electronica y creo *QUE* se aprende mucho en este foro.un saludo a todos.



*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## electroni (Ene 8, 2011)

Luisa65 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Me llamo Luisa y soy de Suiza en exacto de Zurich.
> 
> ...



bienvenida mi reina.............


----------



## joloso16 (Ene 9, 2011)

Bueno, ante todo, decir que no había visto este hilo de presentación, así que me presento. Soy joloso y estudio electronica y pretendo aportar todo lo que pueda y más al foro, al igual que vosotros , gracias gremio !!!!! un saludo a todos


----------



## TyM (Ene 9, 2011)

Bienvenido joloso, que lo disfrutes.


----------



## phavlo (Ene 10, 2011)

bienvenidos al foro: electroni, joloso y TyM espero que les podamos ayudar en lo que mas podamos ! 

saludos !


----------



## tntboom (Ene 11, 2011)

Hola,soy aficionado recientemente a la electronica y mi nick es tntboom.
Espero poder aportar todo lo que pueda al foro y que lo podais aplicar como
querais.
un saludo.


----------



## phavlo (Ene 11, 2011)

bienvenido al foro tntboom!


----------



## sebdin (Ene 12, 2011)

hola saludos a todos aqui en foros de electronica

mi nick es sebdin, q*UE* practicamente es como mi nombre jajaja

soy muy aficionado a la electronica, es mi hobby

y p*UE*s nada, dispuesto a colaborar en lo q*UE* pueda

saludos desde ecuador XD


----------



## Josephus (Ene 14, 2011)

Hola a todos! Apenas tengo unos pocos dias registrado, pero este es mi primer post. Me llamo José Manuel Saquete, soy de Venezuela y tengo 19 años.

Estoy estudiando Ingeniería Electrónica y finalicé hace unos meses mi ciclo básico de la carrera. En el semetre que voy (quinto semestre) comencé mi ciclo profesional y al igual que todos aca, me gusta mucho la electrónica y deseo aprender tanto como pueda y de igual manera; poder aportar material y ayuda.


----------



## phavlo (Ene 14, 2011)

bienvenido al foro josé. !!


----------



## Chaii (Ene 15, 2011)

hola! bueno yo soy Rosario (Chaii para los amigos) hahaha tengo 21 años soy tecnico en maquinas con sistemas automatizados y actualmente estudio Ing. Electrónica, soy de México y bueno hoy es mi primer día aquii, y pues no conozco el foro pero espero mucho de el, soy novata y apenas comencé mi carrera, estoy en primer año espero aprender mucho aqui y cuando tenga los conocimientos suficientes poder apoyar en algo.

Un gusto de estar aqui.


----------



## electronicapalos (Ene 15, 2011)

Hola soy Ezequiel, tengo 22 años y estudio Ingeniería Técnica en Electrónica Industrial en el campus de la rábida, universidad de Huelva (España).

Me interesa todo lo relacionado con la electricidad: power system, redes telefónicas, radio, robótica y también la informática, el control industrial y la inteligencia artificial.


----------



## angel36 (Ene 15, 2011)

bienvenidas Chaii y electronicapalos


----------



## erradicador555 (Ene 15, 2011)

hola, soy Edgardo Ortega Yacante, soy nuevo en la comunidad y todavia no me familiarizo muy bien con la misma
¿alguien me indica como puedo crear nuevos temas o proyectos?

estoy estudiando electronica, pero tambien me interesan temas como electromecanica, robotica, programacion, etc.
estoy haciendo varios proyectos en los que intento producir energia de manera mas eficiente
(autogeneradores, bobina de tesla, generador van de graaf)

espero encontrar gente que me pueda aconsejar y entender


----------



## Cacho (Ene 15, 2011)

Bienvenido al foro.



erradicador555 dijo:


> ¿alguien me indica como puedo crear nuevos temas o proyectos?


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/faq.php



Saludos


----------



## supercuate32 (Ene 16, 2011)

Me presento, Mi nombre es Jesus Mendivil, Tengo 4 años reparando telefonia celular, Computadoras, Videojuegos y Electronicos Menores...

Me uno a este foro, para ampliar mis conocimentos en electronica, Me encanta la radioaficion, ahora ando metido en el Podcasting.. Les agradezco todas sus ayudas, y Reciprocamente, Ofrezco ayuda en MP para cualquier duda que tengan sobre Telefonos Celulares, aqui estamos!

Gracias, y Estamos en contacto Hermanos... =)


----------



## castilla33 (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola me presento soy de España Cádiz me apasiona la electrónica, actualmente trabajo en autopistas en mantenimiento de equipos electrónicos, me he interesado por información de este foro y por eso me he apuntado en él, no suelo chatear con nadie pero en este caso el foro lo veo de interés para aprender.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## electronicapalos (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola a los nuevos agregados, una pregunta si se me permite ¿¿cuantos de los de españa sois de la carrera de Ing. Téc. Ind. de Electrónica Industrial o Ing. Tec. Teleco. de Sistemas Electrónicos??

Saludos de nuevo desde Palos de la frontera!!


----------



## angel36 (Ene 16, 2011)

electronicapalos dijo:


> Hola a los nuevos agregados, una pregunta si se me permite ¿¿cuantos de los de españa sois de la carrera de Ing. Téc. Ind. de Electrónica Industrial o Ing. Tec. Teleco. de Sistemas Electrónicos??
> 
> Saludos de nuevo desde Palos de la frontera!!



no me fije bien pero  acá  están todos los grupos del foro.......seguro alguno te interesa


----------



## phavlo (Ene 17, 2011)

bienvenidos al foro nuevos integrantes!!!


----------



## gcgiron (Ene 19, 2011)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Guido Carmona Girón, tengo 46 años de edad, estoy felizmente casado hace 27 años y tenemos 4 hijos, el mayor es arquitecto, el segundo esta pasando por el tiempo de rebeldia, la tercera esta en II semestre de arquitectura y la ultima es la puchito de 5 años.

Soy empleado de una multinacional, gracias a Dios, me desempeño como operador de servicios.

Entre en este foro cuando estaba buscando información sobre un proyecto con PIC, pues despues de viejo me toco estudiar técnico en electrónica, como requisito en la empresa para poder seguir trabajando.

Ahora, continuo con esa disposicion de seguir aprendiendo y poder compartir.

Gracias a todos y cada uno de ustedes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2011)

bienvenido al foro gcgiron ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Tavo (Ene 19, 2011)

Bienvenido al foro Guido!!

Jeje, me suena re cómico cuando decís "_el segundo esta pasando por el tiempo de rebeldía..._"

Me hace acordar mucho a mi hermano (mayor), que casualmente también se llama Guido. 

Saludos!


----------



## phavlo (Ene 19, 2011)

Bienvenido al foro Guido !!


----------



## yuta (Ene 19, 2011)

hola todos de esta gran comunidad.. soy Felipe Martinez Calderon tengo 24 años y estudiante de ing. electronica , soy de Peru ,,,como pueden ver mi seudonimo es yuta...y feliz de estar aqui y poder compartir opiniones y ideas y sobre todo ayuda en los proyectos.... saludos a todos desde Peru.

y estoy dispuesto ayudar y recivir ayuda .


----------



## phavlo (Ene 19, 2011)

Bienvenido al foro Yuta!!


----------



## oscarillo (Ene 19, 2011)

hola : mi nombre es oscar y soi de sonora, mexico, tengo 31 años y soi  tecnico en informatica 
aunque no estoy trabajando en lo mio, estoy muy agusto en mi trabajo actual, 
el cual tiene que ver algo de electronica de autos, y aunque llevo un tiempo leyendo el foro
no me habia animado a  registrarme, a y me encanta el tuning, audio car, e inventar lo que sea aunque en electronica soi algo amateur. 
pueden contar conmigo pa lo que sea
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2011)

bienvenido oscarillo


----------



## daweroner1 (Ene 20, 2011)

hola mi nombre es jesus martin rasgado soy de mexico tengo 20 años 
estudio una pequeña carrera de electronica y  me a paresido fabuloso este foro
por que todos se comparte y se ayudan a mi me encantaria ayudarlos en lo que yo pueda
aun que sea un nobato en el ramo de la electronica

saludos


----------



## karonte76 (Ene 20, 2011)

¡¡¡Hola a todos¡¡¡ Soy nuebo en este foro y me gustaria presentarme.Me llamo victor y soy de zaragoza.Me apasiona la electronica y me gustaria aprender mucho mas.Tengo en mente un proyecto para fabricar una fresadora 3 d casera.E consultado e investigado sobre el tema y la tarea sera larga asi que si alguien quiere sumarse a mi proyecto estare encantado.Un saludo y gracias por anticipado.

Por cierto alguien me puede decir que tengo que hacer para crear un nuebo foro?

Se puede poner aqui el msn o no?


----------



## Electronec (Ene 20, 2011)

karonte76 dijo:


> ¡¡¡Hola a todos¡¡¡ Soy nuebo en este foro y me gustaria presentarme.Me llamo victor y soy de zaragoza.Me apasiona la electronica y me gustaria aprender mucho mas.Tengo en mente un proyecto para fabricar una fresadora 3 d casera.E consultado e investigado sobre el tema y la tarea sera larga asi que si alguien quiere sumarse a mi proyecto estare encantado.Un saludo y gracias por anticipado.
> 
> _Por cierto alguien me puede decir que tengo que hacer para crear un nuebo foro?_
> 
> Se puede poner aqui el msn o no?



Mira esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/faq.php

Bienvenidos a FE.

Saludos.


----------



## karonte76 (Ene 20, 2011)

Gracias a todos por el interes mostrado.Seguire comentando sobre mi proyecto amedida que abance.Saludos.......


----------



## phavlo (Ene 20, 2011)

Bienvenidos a este fabuloso foro nuevos integrantes!


----------



## thelastrich (Ene 21, 2011)

Hola! Otro nuevo por aquí 

Me llamo Miguel y soy de Galicia. Estoy acabando la carrera de electrónica y tengo ganas de ponerme a hacer cosas de verdad con estas manazas 

Ya nos iremos conociendo, un saludo!!


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

Saludos a todos. Atiendo al nombre de Uriel y soy vallecaucano en la República de Colombia. Tengo algunos añitos encima pero sigo con ánimo adelante. Estudio Electrónica y programación de Pics de forma autodidacta. Toda mi biblioteca ha sido recopilada en la red y mi taller avanza rápido. Reparo computadores, diseño software y me gusta escribir. Espero compartir con todos ustedes cualquier instante de lo que me queda de vida. 

Nuevamente saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 21, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Saludos a todos. Atiendo al nombre de Uriel y soy vallecaucano en la República de Colombia. Tengo algunos añitos encima pero sigo con ánimo adelante. Estudio Electrónica y programación de Pics de forma autodidacta. Toda mi biblioteca ha sido recopilada en la red y mi taller avanza rápido. Reparo computadores, diseño software y me gusta escribir. Espero compartir con todos ustedes cualquier instante de lo que me queda de vida.
> 
> Nuevamente saludos.



Bienvenido al Foro Uriel... Una pregunta atrevida: Podría saber tu edad?


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

No, Tavo, no hay inconveniente. Tengo 59 añitos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 21, 2011)

bienvenido arteayudas ¡¡¡ el monarca solo tiene 39 años


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

Ahora resulta que el anciano soy yo. ¡Ojo pues con eso!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 21, 2011)

en el foro ay mas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  por ejemplo esta el gato black ,  si que ay muchos ,creo que fogonazo tambien debe andar  por ay heee,ay muchos de 50 y tantos también,te das cuenta porque son los que mas saben ,por lo general,no es una regla hee 
saludos


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

Bueno, pues un apretón de manos a mis contemporáneos Black el gato y a Fogonazo. Saludos Ancianos del clan.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 22, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> No, Tavo, no hay inconveniente. Tengo 59 añitos.



Me alegro que con casi 60 años todavía tengas ganas de vivir la vida como se debe, no he conocido alguien como vos... 
Felicitaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2011)

tavo lo matasteee ,que tiene que ver la edad,,mira sino el ejemplo de su majestad que todavía no maduro ,ni parece ponerse serio alguna ves 
juas juas juas


----------



## pakio (Ene 22, 2011)

Me presento en el foro,y a ver si consigo aprender algo


----------



## phavlo (Ene 23, 2011)

Bienvenido al foro pakio...


----------



## betodj (Ene 23, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Saludos a todos. Atiendo al nombre de Uriel y soy vallecaucano en la República de Colombia. Tengo algunos añitos encima pero sigo con ánimo adelante. Estudio Electrónica y programación de Pics de forma autodidacta. Toda mi biblioteca ha sido recopilada en la red y mi taller avanza rápido. Reparo computadores, diseño software y me gusta escribir. Espero compartir con todos ustedes cualquier instante de lo que me queda de vida.
> 
> Nuevamente saludos.



Bienvenido al foro arteayudas, pareces un niño con juguete nuevo, que bueno que participes en los diferentes temas del foro : dice 85 apariciones(https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?searchid=391683), espero que tus aportaciones sean de provecho en nuestro foro y viceversa.

Un saludo...


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

Saludos Betodj, gracias por la bienvenida.   No funciona el enlace.


----------



## betodj (Ene 23, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Saludos Betodj, gracias por la bienvenida.   No funciona el enlace.



click en tu nombre de usuario, te saldrán opciones, seleccionar "mensajes de arteayudas" fin.


----------



## elalfo (Ene 23, 2011)

Hola que tal, yo soy el alfo, soy novato en todo esto así que tengan paciencia , gracias


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

Gracias Betodj. Que tengas buena noche


----------



## jesus herney (Ene 24, 2011)

Buenas Colegas no olviden que el 30 de enero es el día de el Técnico electrónico en todo el hemisferio a si que a celebrar con unas buenas cervezas jejejeje


----------



## fsv7 (Ene 25, 2011)

Hola me presento soy un alumno del grado superior de electronica en san valero zaragoza, me gustaria ayudar en todo lo que pueda para mejorar la pagina y resolver las dudas a las demas personas. Un saludo!


----------



## Electronec (Ene 25, 2011)

fsv7 dijo:


> Hola me presento soy un alumno del grado superior de electronica en san valero zaragoza, me gustaria ayudar en todo lo que pueda para mejorar la pagina y resolver las dudas a las demas personas. Un saludo!



Para mejorarla  

*Bienvenidos a todos*.

Saludos.


----------



## Uro (Ene 25, 2011)

En la medida en cada uno mejoremos, así mismo mejorará lo demas.


Bienvenido fsv7


----------



## Penk 49 (Ene 27, 2011)

Hola a todos , soy un chico de 14 años que trato de aprender lo que puede de lo maravilloso mundo de la electronica me afilie a este foro con el fin de obtener alluda para ir aprendiendo mas y mas.
Gracias a todos !!!!!!!©


----------



## wlopez (Ene 27, 2011)

Q*UE* tal camaradas... Mi nombre es Wilber Lopez,,, soy de chiapas mexico, que por cierto no es por afamar pero es uno de los estados mas bonitos de mexico.... cuando gusten pueden venir a visitarlo.
Soy ingeniero electronico y esta de mas decir que me gusta hacer cosas aun que ya existan.. pero me gusta crearla... cometer errore y superarlos.. y hasta que un buen dia.. haga lo que yo digo.... 

Pero en fin... gusto de saludarlos... buen dia...


----------



## scania (Ene 28, 2011)

hola compañeros  me llamo david quiroga tengo casi 17 años soy de argentina -provincia de santa fe y pertenesco a un pueblito muy pequeño de 2300 habitantes llamado centeno -el cual la ciudad mas sercana esta a 100km - estoy haciendo cursos de  tecnico en elelctronica y buscando informacion encontre este foro y me gusto mucho , leyendo articulos que ahi en este foro eh aprendido muchas cosas y me gustaria seguir aprendiendo ...espero que no les moleste mi presencia ..un saludo


----------



## vampiro1197 (Ene 28, 2011)

hola mucho gusto soy ivan soy t.s.u en mecatronica y me gusta mucho la rama de la electronica y la refrigeracion y sus aplicaciones estoy sediento por aprender mas y mas soy de mexico sin mas que decir mas que gracias por pertrenecer a esta gran comunidad


----------



## daweroner1 (Ene 29, 2011)

hola a todos bienvenidos a este foro
les va a gustar igual que ami
loque nesesiten a qui estamos


saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2011)

daweroner1 dijo:


> hola a todos bienvenidos a este foro
> les va a gustar igual que ami
> loque nesesiten a qui estamos
> 
> ...



Bienvenido al foro.

Por qué lo de "estamos"? Son muchos los que van a usar esta cuenta? (daweroner1) 

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2011)

daweroner1 dijo:


> hola a todos bienvenidos a este foro
> les va a gustar igual que ami
> loque nesesiten a qui estamos
> 
> ...



bienvenido daweroner1
ya que ofreciste ,,,necesito alambre de liz y  enlaces a paginas de valvulas y ya que esta que mas se puede pedir,que tal un millon de dolares ¡¡¡¡y una corona nueva,,,es broma 
bienvenidos y ya ¡¡¡


----------



## angel36 (Ene 29, 2011)

otra ves no vamos
....................=)


----------



## Jorcadu (Ene 30, 2011)

Hola a todos:

Mi nombre es *Jorge* soy  nuevo aquí y aunque me gusta la electrónica, hace muchos años que no la practico. Por lo cual mi "materia gris" se ha herrumbrado un poco. Vtra ayuda será muy bien recibida siempre que sea con calidez y espíritu paciente ( como a todo principiante)

Dispuesto estoy para ayudar en lo que sea , pues con 47 años, digo que tuve tiempo de juntar bastantes experiencias en todo ( salvo electrónica) je je 

Un Saludo cordial


----------



## sevale (Ene 30, 2011)

buena idea esta de recuperar algo que casi se ha perdido del todo dar tu nombre al presentarse

sin mas rodeos Luis Alberto Chavez es mi nombre, soy un poco extraño para todo el mundo pues siempre pienso en cosas que nadie mas, llevo algo con la electronica como 10 años de divertirme con esto, hasta ahora comienzo a estudiarla y me han pedido una fuente que convierta de AC a dc y llegue aqui buscando lo opuesto de DC a AC

en lo que pueda servir a la orden  estoy!


----------



## petter116 (Ene 31, 2011)

hola a todos, soy pedro, argentino no tengo idea de electronica pero la idea es aprender ya que me interesa muchisimo, un abrazo


----------



## AgusLan (Feb 1, 2011)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es agustin soy de Bs As 
les cuento que tengo conceptos muy pero muy basicos en electronica , pero tengo muchas ganas de aprender asi que ya me pongo a leer en el foro
un abrazo a todos.


----------



## daweroner1 (Feb 1, 2011)

hola atodos poes lo de estamos para ayudar a los que lo nesesitan... a lo que me refiero es que no nadamas yo les puedo ayudar hay otras personas que al igual que yo seria un plaser ayudarlos y no seria ninguna molestia.

saludos y bienvenidos


----------



## Juafra (Feb 4, 2011)

hola so*Y* un adolescente de*_*argentina de 16 años*.* *E*stoy empe*Z*ando a curiosear de electronica, me baje varios libros, manuales, electronica general de todoo, *Y* me encanta, q*U*iero estudiar algun dia ingenieria electronica.
ahora estoy llevando a cabo un proyecto... un generador de van der graaf a escala mediana,
en un tiempo lo terminare, mis unicos inconvenientes fueron los materiales, esto*Y* usando 2 rodillos el inferior de un tu*B*o pvc *Y* el superior de vidrio, cepillos que hi*C*e con cobre, una chapita de acero *Y* estaño, el tubo central es de plastico blanco, *Y* tengo q*U*e conseguir 2 cabezas de aluminio una de 20cm de diame*T*ro *Y* la otra de 10cm de diametro, *Y* un motor mas grande, todo para poder generar una diferencia de potencial para generar un rayito =D
estoy pensando en proximos proyectos tales como un stun gun, algo a control remoto inalambrico ya sea auto o helicoptero.
que me recomiendan? que les parece?
esto*Y* mu*Y* entusiasmado q*U*iero hacer muchas cosas, *Y* esto*Y* intentando estudiar cada tanto sobre esto, me estoy manejando con el manual cekit de 656 paginas =)
gracias


----------



## Cacho (Feb 5, 2011)

Bienvenido al foro, Juafra.

Las consultas que tengas postealas en los temas correspondientes. Este es sólo para presentarse.
Y tené presente que estás escribiendo en un foro técnico, por lo que el idioma pasa a ser importante. Por favor, olvidate de todas las reglas que aprendiste en el chat y en los SMS (y peor si tenés un fotolog), poné las letras que van en cada palabra y no omitas ninguna.

Una correcta ortografía y una gramática decente ayudan mucho.

Saludos


----------



## djmartin86 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hola , mi nombre es Martin , soy de Argentina , provincia de Buenos Aires  ! , Soy Dj y un apacionado de la electronica , en especial el audio .
Desde ya estuve mirando muchos temas y esta buenisimo la cantidad de información! .
Disculpen que no me presente antes , no me di cuenta! .
Saludos cordiales para todos


----------



## escorpa III (Feb 6, 2011)

Un saludo a todos.Soy Jose Manuel soy de Valencia (Spain) soy un novato en la electronica pero viendolos a ustedes moverse en este mundo de la electronica me ayuda a leerlos y aprender cada dia una cosa mas. Ser grandes y seguir asi.


----------



## master86 (Feb 9, 2011)

Saludos a todos desde Guatemala, mi nombre es Raúl Avila y la verdad no se nada de electrónica pero me llama mucho la atención y me gusta mucho desarmar los aparatos electrónicos y exploraros, así he aprendido y experimentado algunas cosas y arruinado algunas otras... espero aprender mucho en este sitio! de antemano gracias a todos y es un gusto entrar en su comunidad. Que esten bien.


----------



## ATOM (Feb 9, 2011)

Hola me llamo Alejandro, soy de Chile y aunque no tengo mucha práctica en la Electrónica siempre ha sido un tema que me apasiona.  Saludos a todos.


----------



## Electronec (Feb 9, 2011)

Bienvenidos a todos los nuevos integrantes.

Saludos.


----------



## djmartin86 (Feb 9, 2011)

Gracias !!!!!!!


----------



## ATOM (Feb 9, 2011)

Muchas gracias por la cordial bienvenida.


----------



## Maxfire (Feb 9, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Me llamo Efraín y soy de Colombia. La electrónica es un tema que me gusta bastante tanto que pienso hacer una carrera tecnológica en el tema para complementarla con mi profesión actual que es la Administración de Empresas.

Saludos!!


----------



## Uro (Feb 9, 2011)

Saludos a mi paisano, Bienvenido y que disfrute el éxito de pertencer a esta comunidad


----------



## master86 (Feb 10, 2011)

Gracias!!! por aquí nos estaremos comunicando... saludos!


----------



## jordi.lopez. (Feb 11, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Bienvenido al foro.
> 
> Por qué lo de "estamos"? Son muchos los que van a usar esta cuenta? (daweroner1)
> 
> Saludos!



Creo que es una forma de hablar. Yo, a veces cuando me preguntan como estoy digo "Aquí estamos." y no me refiero a mis múltiples personalidades XD

No se... no creo que realmente vayan a ser más de una persona quien utilice ese User.

Saludos.


----------



## Zaisen (Feb 11, 2011)

WENAS! mi nombre es Felix, vivo en Madrid ( España ) tengo 18 años, y estudio 2º de bachiller.

Por lo poco que e podido tocar toda la materia de electronica y demas, la adoro! por eso me meti a este foro, por que e visto que sabeis mucho, y eso me gusta, es una valiosa fuente de conocimientos  .

A si que nada, un saludo a toda esta fantastica comunidad


----------



## master86 (Feb 11, 2011)

jlopezbitmakers dijo:


> Creo que es una forma de hablar. Yo, a veces cuando me preguntan como estoy digo "Aquí estamos." y no me refiero a mis múltiples personalidades XD
> 
> No se... no creo que realmente vayan a ser más de una persona quien utilice ese User.
> 
> Saludos.



jajaja al decir "nos estaremos comunicando" no significa que sean varios usuarios (tampoco tengo personalidad multiple... creo) jajaja es decir vos y yo o ustedes y yo "nosotros"... nos estaremos comunicando.


----------



## sornyacolores (Feb 11, 2011)

Me presento de nuevo, ya que mi primera presentacion estuvo desastrosa (Ademas de que mas de un año no estuve aqui jeje) nomas veia sugerencias pero ya me canse de ser un parasito! 
Nombre: Jesus Marin
Ubicacion: Mexico DF (Nacido en Puebla XD)
Ocupacion: 2, electronico titulado por parte del ITT, y "estudihambre" de Derecho en la UAM Azapotzalco 
Edad: 19
Y Sugerencias quejas felicitaciones o incluso cebollazos son bienvenidos =P


----------



## master86 (Feb 11, 2011)

ChuxYumi dijo:


> Me presento de nuevo, ya que mi primera presentacion estuvo desastrosa (Ademas de que mas de un año no estuve aqui jeje) nomas veia sugerencias pero ya me canse de ser un parasito!
> Nombre: Jesus Marin
> Ubicacion: Mexico DF (Nacido en Puebla XD)
> Ocupacion: 2, electronico titulado por parte del ITT, y "estudihambre" de Derecho en la UAM Azapotzalco
> ...



Bienvenido! yo si soy nuevo aqui y aunque no se como funcionan las cosas todavía  espero aprender  mucho! saludos Chus.


----------



## sornyacolores (Feb 11, 2011)

master86 dijo:


> Bienvenido! yo si soy nuevo aqui y aunque no se como funcionan las cosas todavía  espero aprender  mucho! saludos Chus.


Se poquito pero cualquier cosa en video te puedo ayudar, para eso estamos!! jeje


----------



## master86 (Feb 11, 2011)

ChuxYumi dijo:


> Se poquito pero cualquier cosa en video te puedo ayudar, para eso estamos!! jeje



Gracias brother... creo que para empezar, sería bueno aprender a utilizar este sitio, si sabes como funciona eso de los mensajes y postear y demás... pasame el dato. cuando digo nuevo en esto es NUEVO jajajaja


----------



## sornyacolores (Feb 11, 2011)

master86 dijo:


> Gracias brother... creo que para empezar, sería bueno aprender a utilizar este sitio, si sabes como funciona eso de los mensajes y postear y demás... pasame el dato. cuando digo nuevo en esto es NUEVO jajajaja




Postear: Arriba hay un boton que dice nuevo tema (en el principo de cada subtema) saludos


----------



## Libardo M (Feb 12, 2011)

Saludos a todos 


Mi nombre es Libardo Monroy, tengo 26 años, soy técnico de instrumentacion y control de procesos industriales.

Me encanta la electronica en general, pero me apasiona el audio.
Estudié un poco de electronica cuando tenia como 16 años, y luego cuando hice instrumentacion en el SENA, pero la mayor parte la he aprendido en los libros, me encanta leer. sobre todo temas de ciencia y técnica.

Ingresé  a este foro por alla en el 2009, no me acuerdo porque lo hice pero me registre en aquella oportunidad, pero hasta hace poco fue que me di cuenta lo interesantisimo que es este FORO.
Y desde hace unos cuantos meses es que estoy participando activamente y me siento muy agradecido con los compañeros por compartir sus conocimientos, me enorgullece mucho y me alegra compartir con todos lo poco que sé y mi granito de arena, por lo mucho que he aprendido en FOROS DE ELECTRONICA.


Saludos a todos y cualquier colaboracion que necesiten no duden en consultar 

Atte 
Libardo M


----------



## GuzmanDiaz18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Saludos a todos.

Soy Guzmán Diaz y pues bueno, soy de Perú del Departamento de Ancash, no soy muy apasionado a la Electrónica, pero por el trabajo he estado aprendiendo y le estoy agarrando un poco mas de simpatía a lo que era antes, he leído algunos artículos que me han interesado mucho como el de Fabricar y proteger nuestros Circuitos caseros.

Actualmente tengo 19 Años, Ya estoy aprendiendo poco a Poco ya que hace solo un par de meses que comencé a tocar el Multímetro Análogo y hacer una que otra instalación, Espero que en un futuro pueda aportar algo en vuestra comunidad, Sin mas que decir me despido deseando todo los éxitos a la Comunidad.

Atte
Guzmán Diaz Celso.


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 13, 2011)

ChuxYumi dijo:


> Me presento de nuevo, ya que mi primera presentacion estuvo desastrosa (Ademas de que mas de un año no estuve aqui jeje) nomas veia sugerencias pero ya me canse de ser un parasito!
> Nombre: Jesus Marin
> Ubicacion: Mexico DF (Nacido en Puebla XD)
> Ocupacion: 2, electronico titulado por parte del ITT, y "estudihambre" de Derecho en la UAM Azapotzalco
> ...




ya decia yo, un oriundo de ozonotitlan de los imecas se distinge a leguas...


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 13, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> ya decia yo, un oriundo de ozonotitlan de los imecas se distinge a leguas...



Aguanten los Imecas    Símbolo nacional, junto con el Pulque y las Águilas del América


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 13, 2011)

perdon pero yo soy azul y oro,  las aguilas al demonio


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 13, 2011)

No te preocupes, hay espacio para todos


----------



## jhoan alexander (Feb 14, 2011)

hola.
mi nombre es jhoan alexander caicedo, soy colombiano, y muy apasionado a la electronica . 
me gusta mucho pero creo que me faltan bastantes cosas por aprender de ella.


----------



## Uro (Feb 14, 2011)

Bienvenidos paisanos. Saludos desde Risaralda.


----------



## Marco Olave (Feb 15, 2011)

hola a todos, mi nombre es Marco Olave, soy chileno y estudie electronica en un colegio tecnico profesional, no obtute ningun titulo ya que no pude realizar mi practica a esa edad ( 18 ) ahora tengo 24 y comenzare a estudiar ingenieria electronica en uno de los mejores lugares para estudiar en chile ( inacap ). me gusto mucho esta pagina por el contenido de los temas y el respeto entre los usuarios, ojala siga asi por mucho tiempo, gracias a todos. hasta luego....


----------



## JantonioV86 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola a tod@ el mundo, mi nombre es jose antonio y soy de sevilla, me encanta este tema y tengo el titulo de: Diseñador de Sistemas de Control Electrónico, la informatica es mi hobby y bueno tambien deciros que lo siento porque no me pude presentar el dia que me registre en la comunidad, hace 3 o 4 dias pero tuve problemas en el sistema de red de mi casa y la conexion iba super lenta en los dos PC y en el portatil..... Espero poder aprender mas con ustedes y ustedes algo de mi, aunque eso lo veo dificil  y crear entre todos una comunidad bastante competitiva. Mis intensiones son aprender electronica y mecanica (por otra parte) porque es un mundo maravilloso y es algo que me hace bastante falta para mi profecion y algun dia puede que necesite vuestra ayuda o yo pueda ayudar alguien. Y daros las gracias a la gente que hace que estos foros sean impresionantes. Un saludo del sur de España.  Cuidaros


----------



## jordi.lopez. (Feb 21, 2011)

Un saludo JantonioV86 desde Barcelona.

Bienvenido a esta nuestra comunidad.


----------



## bretonrojo (Feb 21, 2011)

Bienvenido al foro !!


----------



## tutu (Feb 23, 2011)

buenas noches... se supone que tube que haber entrado aca al principio pero fui a la parte de luces audioritmicas primero jaja..

mi nombre es marco, soy de argentina, 17 años y amo la electronica desde los 6 ..

y desde que estoy aca aprendi mucho asique quiero agradecerles a todos

gracias nos vemos


----------



## xlralfxl (Feb 28, 2011)

hola 
me presento me llamo rafael tengo 15 y recien enpieso en el mundo de la electronica  con decierles que me costo mucho hacer sacar la RT


----------



## yepec (Feb 28, 2011)

Saludos paisano, Bienvenido a esta comunidad


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 28, 2011)

otro chilaquil al foro, vienvenido...


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 28, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> otro chilaquil al foro, vienvenido...



Acá Toda la Raza es bienvenida! Disfruten su estadía en el foro! 

Saludos!


----------



## xlralfxl (Feb 28, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> otro chilaquil al foro, vienvenido...


lol haci empezaste


----------



## darkane (Feb 28, 2011)

Hola. Mi nombre es Raul Espinal tengo 20 años y soy tecnico en electrónica; actualmente estudio tecnológia electrónica -4 semestre-y la razón por la que me registre es por qué cada vez que aprendo algo, me doy cuenta que sé menos. Asi que espero aprender de uds. Gracias!!


----------



## pcl86 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hola a todos, me presento, mi nombre es Juan Manuel, y soy un aficionado a la electrónica desde siempre, aunque en los últimos años me he metido mas en esto.

El sector al que mas tiempo dedico es el de las válvulas de vacío y la reparación y restauración de radios antiguas, asi como la alta fidelidad con válvulas.

En electrónica moderna y sobre todo digital estoy verde, pero voy aprendiendo y espero seguir haciendolo con la ayuda de todos.

Un saludo para todos, Juanma


----------



## Pepeitor1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hola soy Jose, aficionado y novato en esta locura de la electronica.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## ldf13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hola! disculpen por no haberme presentado antes, no habia visto esta seccion del foro, me llamo Laurentis Di Franco y soy de Valencia, Venezuela, conoci el foro en diciembre gracias a google que me trajo por aqui y decidi registrarme al ver la seriedad y compañerismo que existe en esta comunidad, mi amor por la electronica comenzo desde q*UE* tenia 10 años y desde entonces ha sido mi pasion dia a dia, en especial el sonido, aunque actualmente me dedico a reparar equipos de computacion.
saludos a todos, gracias


----------



## SoppeIngenieria (Mar 8, 2011)

Hola, me llamo pablo, soy de Córdoba, Argentina y entre a este foro por que me gustaria saber mas de electrónica. Hay varias cosas que quiero hacer y por lo que veo en este chat hay gente que sabe mucho y explica.
saludos


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Mar 9, 2011)

Hola darkane, pcl86, Pepeitor1, ldf13 y SoppeIngenieria (ufff) sean todos bienvenidos a aprender y participar como todos nosotros. 

 No olviden repasar las políticas del foro para que no se equivoquen con la forma de hacer sus preguntas y de participar. Los esperamos para aprender de ustedes y para aprender con ustedes.

Pásenla bien.


----------



## david levinson (Mar 9, 2011)

buenas tardes. mi nombre es david levinson, tengo 25 años y soy de chaco, argentina. como la mayoria de ustedes soy un apasionado mas por este rubro hermoso que es la electronica... no tengo titulos, solo algunos cursos de formacion, pero aun sin horarios disponibles por mi trabajo, lo adopte como un trabajito extra que me ayuda y me complica la vida a veces jajajaja... pero bue...  aqui estoy, a disposicion de quien necesite, y a merced de quien tenga ganas de compartir informacion y tiempo. que hasta ahora siempre este foro me unio a conocimientos de muchas buenas personas... gracias.


----------



## sornyacolores (Mar 9, 2011)

david levinson dijo:


> buenas tardes. mi nombre es david levinson, tengo 25 años y soy de chaco, argentina. como la mayoria de ustedes soy un apasionado mas por este rubro hermoso que es la electronica... no tengo titulos, solo algunos cursos de formacion, pero aun sin horarios disponibles por mi trabajo, lo adopte como un trabajito extra que me ayuda y me complica la vida a veces jajajaja... pero bue...  aqui estoy, a disposicion de quien necesite, y a merced de quien tenga ganas de compartir informacion y tiempo. que hasta ahora siempre este foro me unio a conocimientos de muchas buenas personas... gracias.


Biwnvenido>! Disfruta y aprende!!


----------



## david levinson (Mar 9, 2011)

muchas gracias ChuxYumi


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Mar 9, 2011)

Bienvenido david levinson, que bueno contar también con tu presencia, apoyo y amistad...

Te invitamos a participar y de paso pedirte que no se te olvide mirar las reglas del foro para que tengas un pasar sin inconvenientes 

Por lo demás, disfruta de todo el foro.. de pe a pa


----------



## ldf13 (Mar 9, 2011)

Muchas gracias!! amigo DATAGENIUS, se tiene en cuenta sus valiosas recomendaciones


----------



## Jose Luis Gomez (Mar 13, 2011)

Hola mi nombre es Jose Luis y apenas comienzo en esto de la electronica y pues vengo aqui dispuesto a aprender cosas nuevas en esta profesion que es la electronica.

Un Saludo A Todos.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Mar 13, 2011)

Bienvenidos Marcelo y Jose Luis... siéntanse como en casa.

Quedan oficialmente invitados a participar con respeto y buena onda, a contribuir con conocimiento y experiencia y a ayudarnos a todos los demás a entender lo que ustedes dominen 

naaaa si pueden, de vez en cuando... cuéntense unos chistes... que harta falta hacen 



PD: no olviden buscar y leer las normas para no tener inconvenientes...
see you later...


----------



## tibutop (Mar 13, 2011)

Hola a todos

gracias por acordarse de mi cumple.

Electro saludos a todos


----------



## jhonatan9315 (Mar 14, 2011)

hola a todos minombre es jhonatan hernandez tengo 17 años soy colombiano estudio mantenimiento elctronico e instrumental industrial en el sena, aunque soy principiante megustaria poder aprender de este foro y dejar mi parte en el.


----------



## marquinho (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola, soy estudiante de electrónica de España 25 años. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Mar 14, 2011)

jhonatan y marquinho, sean calurósamente bienvenidos a este humilde foro 

Esperamos que lo pasen bien aprendiendo y compartiendo con el resto...

No se les olvide leer las normas para que andemos en orden y no nos enchuequemos


----------



## Federico I (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola a todos, como verán soy nuevo en el foro. Soy de Rosario, Santa Fe.
A diferencia de la mayoría, soy estudiante arquitectura, a tan solo unas materias de recibirme, pero también me dedico al modelismo, como Hobby.

No tengo conocimientos en electrónica, pero aca estamos, listo y dispuesto a aprender. Seguramente serán más las veces que me expliquen a las que yo les pueda ayudar. Tal vez les pueda dar una mano en algún tema o proyecto que encaren. 

Bueno, creo que nada más. 
Quedamos en contacto.
Saludos a Todos.


----------



## jlitri (Mar 15, 2011)

hola,me presento soy jose de mojacar-almeria,soy electricista aficionado a la electronica,ya me presentao antes y man cerrao el hilo,no se porque,imagino sea por presentarme en el lugar inadecuado,saludos a la peña


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Mar 15, 2011)

Estimados Federico I y Jlitri.... sean ambos bienvenidos y esperamos que sean un buen aporte y que participen activamente...

El foro tiene líneas técnicas y líneas de esparcimiento...

Dense una vueltita por todos lados y no olviden leer las normas del foro antes de empesar asi no tengan inconvenientes....

Sobretodo... diviertanse mucho


----------



## Francisco Unexpo (Mar 20, 2011)

Buenas tardes amigos, Mi nombre es Francisco soy estudiante de ingeniera electronica. Espero aprender mucho con esta comunidad ya que son un novato todavia.Saludos!


----------



## ubirebroke (Mar 21, 2011)

Muy buenas! Soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica y tengo que decir que es un foro muy interesante. Aunque hasta ahora no he tenido la oportunidad de aportar, este foro me sirve para aprender y recurro bastante a él. Un saludo a todos!


----------



## kmatx (Mar 21, 2011)

Saludos!

Mi nombre es Carlos Camacho, estudio física e ingeniería electrónica en Barcelona.
Espero que me puedan ayudar con mi proyecto final de carrera (he abierto algunos posts ya...) y les pueda ayuda en algo, aunque sea algo novato en la mayoría de temas.

Un abrazo!


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Mar 21, 2011)

Estimados Francisco, ubirebroke y kmatx, sean todos bienvenidos a esta comunidad 

Les invitamos a ser parte del gran esfuerzo por cooperar, contribuir y ayudar en todo lo que se pueda . Estamos seguros de que serán un gran aporte en la medida de que puedan compartir de sus capacidades y tiempo, así como todos los que son participantes activos 

A sus ordenes, paseen por todo el foro, pero antes no olviden nunca leer las normas de conducta para que no tengan un traspié 

Con todo, les deseamos un buena estancia


----------



## Muller (Mar 22, 2011)

Bueno pss.. inicio con mi presentacion..

Me yamo Manuel, Tengo 17  Años Actualmente Estoy Estudiando 2do. Semestre en Especialidad de Electronica en un CBTIS. Si se preguntan porque estoy en Segundo?, Fue porque no me decidi bien y al final de Cuentas Me Atrase un Año y pues Me dediquare a Electronica..

Me llama mucha la atencion, Me gustaria Estudiar Robotica y Mecatronica..
Me Registre a este Foro por que quiero aprender de las personas que Sobresalen de aqui..
Espero y me  Puedan Ayudar con mis Dudas..

Muchas Gracias..
AHH!.. Y soy de MEXICO, Estado de: Veracruz..

Saludos..


----------



## Galapdon (Mar 25, 2011)

Hola a todos, soy estudiante de Física en España. Hace bastantes años que me interesa el tema de la electrónica, pero no he podido empezar a realizar un estudio sobre ella hasta este año, cuando he empezado a estudiar asignaturas de Física Electrónica tanto analógica como digital. Sobretodo me interesa la electrónica relacionada con el audio, aunque ahora mismo soy una esponja dispuesta a absorber cualquier tipo de información.

Ahora creo que tengo la mínima base como para empezar a participar en el foro y poder plantear preguntas útiles que me ayuden a comprender cada vez un poco más este mundo de la electrónica, así que espero empezar con buen pie y tener una estancia larga y próspera en este foro.

¡Gracias de antemano a toda la comunidad del foro por toda la información que habéis reunido y reuniréis!


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Mar 25, 2011)

Bienvenidos Muller y Galapdon 

Les damos la bienvenida a este gran foro de electrónica, en el cual podrán aprender bastante 

Tienen la oportunidad de cooperar con sus valiosos aportes y contribuir al conocimiento que se está legando post a post 

Siéntanse en libertad de recorrer todos los temas, *usen el buscador antes de publicar temas repetidos* y de paso les recuerdo leer las normas para que queden al tanto de la conducta que se espera de profesionales como ustedes 

Aprendan divirtiéndose y diviértanse aprendiendo 

Que la pasen bien


----------



## cascote (Mar 26, 2011)

Hola soy Marco de Argentina siempre fui un apasionado de la electronica, tipico niño inquieto q*UE* desarmaba todo para ver su funcionamiento, lamentablemnete no pude seguir la carrera de ing. en electronica, pero siempre tuve un gran gusto por descubrir sus misterios, actualmente mis conocimientos son minimos, por no decir nulos, pero me gusto esta comunidad para ir aprendiendo de a poco.
Gracias a todos por seguir agrandandola


----------



## Marino (Mar 27, 2011)

Hola soy Mario, de Berazategui, Buenos Aires. Me encanta la electronica y dentro de ella mi debilidad es el audio. Admirador de los desarrollos y de los productos nacionales, me sumo a esta pagina para dar y recoger datos que sean necesarios. Gracias por dejarme ser parte.


----------



## elsicario100 (Mar 27, 2011)

hi a toda la comunidad d foros electronica mi nombre es manuel abreu soy estudiante tecnico d*E* electronica es un placer y un honor poder formar parte d*E* esta maravillosa comunidad espero ampliar mis conocimientos a*QU*i


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Mar 28, 2011)

Estimados Marco, Mario y Manuel mmm: hoy todos tocaron con la letra "M") sean bienvenidos a esta gran comunidad que cada día se vuelva más y más prestigiosa gracias a colaboradores desinteresados, participantes, especialistas, novatos y afines que hacen de la carrera electrónica un punto de encuentro, talento y saber (estoy bueno para político )

Siéntanse cómodos recorriendo los tópicos, amplíen sus conocimientos y ojalá compartan con nosotros el suyo.

Nunca olviden ver las normas de participación para que no tengan problemas 

Por lo demás.... están en libertad de formar parte de esta comunidad 

Disfruten aprendiendo y aprendan disfrutando


----------



## yoel7401 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hola, mi nombre es Yoel, graduado de Electrónica, Telecomunicaciones e informática.
Reparo electrónicamente todo lo relacionado a la especialidades antes mencionadas.

Me incorporo a este foro para poder aprender y a la véz aportar cualquier ayuda  que estén en mis manos

saludos a todos,
Matanzas, Cuba


----------



## gjelec (Mar 30, 2011)

hola!
Soy Gaby, tengo 22 años y estudiante de Ingeniería Industrial.
Me apunto al foro para aprender todo lo posible.
Saludos desde España


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Mar 30, 2011)

Este mes estoy de portero, recibiendo a los nuevos...  


 Sean muy bienvenidos estimados Yoel y Gaby (señorita ) a esta humilde plataforma del saber, conocer y curosear 

Estamos contentos de tenerlos presente y que hayan querido formar parte de nuestra comunidad 

Están invitados a participar, aportar y aprender 

 Miren por todos lados, está todo muy interesante y se pone mejor...

No se les olvide antes que nada pasar por la zona de las *reglas del foro*, para que no tengan inconvenientes, tal como se espera de colegas profesionales como ustedes 

Que lo pasen muy bien


----------



## Azlan (Mar 31, 2011)

Hola amigos mi nombre es Juan David 
Estoy en primer semestre de electronica  y se que aqui voy a encontrar un gran apoyo para el desarrollo de mi carrera, espero aprender lo que mas pueda y contar con su ayuda
gracias!


----------



## Uro (Mar 31, 2011)

Bienvenido Juan David. Este foro es de gran ayuda siempre y cuando se respeten ciertas normas que puedes consultar en el siguiente enlace.   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm

Saludos.


----------



## jesucristo (Mar 31, 2011)

hola a todo el MUNDO. MI nombre es andres y soy estudiante de electrónica en valencia (españa) toda mi vida me ha atraido la electronica aunque de pequeño lo que queria saber es como funciona la tele o porque se encineden las bombillas........
en cualquier caso estoi contento de haberme registrado en este foro ( lo cual no suelo hacer) que pormete ser de mucha alluda en los proyectos que emprenda en adelante ahora que tengo algo de idea (y espero que sean muchos y bariados).
Gracias de antemano a todos y un saludo.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 31, 2011)

jesucristo dijo:


> hola a todo el MUNDO. MI nombre es andres...


Ah ok. 

Hola Andres, Bienvenido. 

Te invito por este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/historia-tu-nick-11241/


----------



## Uro (Mar 31, 2011)

Un saludo jesucristo (¿garcía?). Bienvenido.


----------



## jgvh75 (Abr 1, 2011)

Hola y muy buen día a todos!

Mi nombre es Gabriel Valdez, soy originario del bello puerto de Tuxpan, Veracruz, México.
Nacido el 27 de Febrero de 1975.

Soy Técnico Programador Analista (más analista que programador), y tengo un pequeño negocio de soporte en sistemas de cómputo y  programación; A parte me desempeño como Administrador de Control de Proyectos para una empresa en el ramo de la Construcción en Acero.

De hobbie he adquirido el gusto de la electrónica en el giro del audio y otros menesteres cuando recién empezaba, y ahora que formo parte de una Rondalla Cristiana (aún sin nombre artístico ya que vamos empezando y somos pocos los miembros constantes), me he decidido por construir los necesario para nuestras audiciones.

Soy admirador de varios miembros distinguidos de este foro por algo más de 3 ó 4 años (la verdad ya perdí la cuenta), mismo tiempo que llevo estudiando sus aportes, y claro, sin estos conocimientos no hubiese sido posible ingresar como miembro a este foro.

Con esmero procuraré, primeramente Dios, aportar comentarios (constructivos) a los que, igual que yo, van empezando, tratando de guiarlos como los más avanzados han hecho conmigo, ese es mi deseo.

Reciban todos un cordial y afectuoso saludos.

Su seguro servidos en Cristo.
Gabriel Valdez (jgvh75)


----------



## Uro (Abr 1, 2011)

Hola Gabriel, bienvenido. Gracias por tu ofrecimiento y entre cristianos te recomiendo más neutralidad para que evites disgustos por cualquier comentario, ya sabes que la mesura es la mejor estrategia.


----------



## pokerNT (Abr 1, 2011)

Que tal a todos, mi nombre es Paul Ramirez, soy de Poza Rica, Veracruz, Mexico.
Tengo 23 años y la electronica ha sido uno de mis grandes pasiones, aunque es ironico estudi una carrera tecnica en mecanica y una universitaria como electromecanico, desde que tengo uso de razon siempre me ha gustado esta disiplina pos sus multiples aplicaciones que tienen y quedo maravillado al ver como un pequeño circuito pùede darsele infinidad de aplicaciones.
desde los 9 años empeze a curiosiar con la electronica y hacer pequeños experimentos que obiamente eran sencillos, aun falta por aprender, porque cada dia aprendemos algo nuevo, y pues aqui estamos para lo que se pueda ofrecer en beneficio de todos los integrantes, un saludo desde poza rica veracruz mexico.


----------



## jgvh75 (Abr 1, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Hola Gabriel, bienvenido. Gracias por tu ofrecimiento y entre cristianos te recomiendo más neutralidad para que evites disgustos por cualquier comentario, ya sabes que la mesura es la mejor estrategia.



Gracias por la bienvenida y recomendación Uro , la tendré en cuenta, ya que he leído algunos post donde si hay gente susceptible en estos temas en relación a la fé que se profesa. 



pokerNT dijo:


> Que tal a todos, mi nombre es Paul Ramirez, soy de Poza Rica, Veracruz, Mexico.
> Tengo 23 años y la electronica ha sido uno de mis grandes pasiones, aunque es ironico estudi una carrera tecnica en mecanica y una universitaria como electromecanico, desde que tengo uso de razon siempre me ha gustado esta disiplina pos sus multiples aplicaciones que tienen y quedo maravillado al ver como un pequeño circuito pùede darsele infinidad de aplicaciones.
> desde los 9 años empeze a curiosiar con la electronica y hacer pequeños experimentos que obiamente eran sencillos, aun falta por aprender, porque cada dia aprendemos algo nuevo, y pues aqui estamos para lo que se pueda ofrecer en beneficio de todos los integrantes, un saludo desde poza rica veracruz mexico.



Bienvenido pokerNT, leo que ya tienes el gusto en las venas, sigue así y tendré que ir contigo para consultas, jajajaja 

Saludos desde la hermana ciudad de Tuxpan, Ver., México
¿Que tanto es media hora de distancia  ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 1, 2011)

jgvh75 dijo:


> Gracias por la bienvenida y recomendación Uro , la tendré en cuenta, ya que he leído algunos post donde si hay gente susceptible en estos temas en relación a la fé que se profesa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siempre es bueno ver compañeros Jarochos en el Foro! 

Desde El Puerto de Coatzacoalcos, Saludos!


----------



## jgvh75 (Abr 1, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Siempre es bueno ver compañeros Jarochos en el Foro!
> 
> Desde El Puerto de Coatzacoalcos, Saludos!



Sin afán de ofenderte, y mucho menos lastimar tus sentimientos:
"PENSE QUE ERAS CHILANGO"  ya que había leído varios de tus comentarios y usas mucho el sarcasmo.

Que grato saber que no es así, y más aún, saber que eres un amigo cercano. 

Saludos.

PD. No tengo nada en contra de los del D.F., ya que mi mejor amigo es de allá. , solo me dejé guiar por la frase: "HAZ PATRIA... MATA UN CHILANGO..."


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 1, 2011)

aguas con los chilaquiles.....


----------



## yepec (Abr 1, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> aguas con los chilaquiles.....



hay varios de ellos por aqui

PD bienvenidos


----------



## Uro (Abr 1, 2011)

Hey, los "Manitos" estan en conferencia. Bienvenidos a todos, no importa de donde sean, eso si, nada de marcianos. Los marcianos no me caen bien.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 1, 2011)

jgvh75 dijo:


> Sin afán de ofenderte, y mucho menos lastimar tus sentimientos:
> "PENSE QUE ERAS CHILANGO"  ya que había leído varios de tus comentarios y usas mucho el sarcasmo.
> 
> Que grato saber que no es así, y más aún, saber que eres un amigo cercano.
> ...









Jajjaj, Mira nada más! XD. Del DF es el compañero H. Gris. Cuidado, ese we si pica   

Un abrazo!



Helminto G. dijo:


> aguas con los chilaquiles.....



Chilaquiles con agua de Horchata  Pa la hora de la merienda!


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 1, 2011)

cilaquiles bien picosos pa la cruz...


----------



## Uro (Abr 1, 2011)

Oooorale! ................


----------



## hoggard (Abr 2, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro, me presento, aunque ya he posteado mi primer post pero me gusta entrar en los foros con una presentación que creo que no esta demás en cualquier foro sea cual sea.

Mi nombre es Alberto y estoy metido en el mundo de la iluminación led desde hace casi dos años y ahora quisiera compartir cosas con vosotros y aportar en todo lo que sea posible.


un saludo y nos vemos por el foro.


----------



## Uro (Abr 2, 2011)

Saludo Hoggard, bienvenido. Quizás utilice tus recomendaciones. Nos leeremos.


----------



## psico (Abr 3, 2011)

Hola yo soy Psico.. un hacker de argentina , me reservo datos personales,estoy en este foro para que me alluden mientras estudio electronica.. que seguro voy a nesesitar algun dia y caundo pueda voy a participar en el foro


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Abr 3, 2011)

Hola psico, bienvenido a este foro de electrónica y a fines.

Que bueno que se potencian tus habilidades informáticas con las electrónicas 

Muy importante que recuerdes leer las normas del foro para evitar los inconvenientes 

Por lo demás, será un gusto ayudarte en tus planes de formación electrónica 

PD:  espero que no nos hackees, al contrario, fortalécenos (una mano lava la otra)


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 3, 2011)

con todo respeto psico, tu firma me parece un poco prepotente (puede ser mala interpretacion) y ademas me parece contradictoria, es solo una opinion...


----------



## Uro (Abr 3, 2011)

Cuando alguien me dice:"Oye Uro, es que tu eres muy inteligente", me da ira y hasta rabia, porque están echando por el excusado todos mi años de esfuerzo y dedicación. Inteligente se le dice a todo el que consigue las cosas sin esfuerzo. (Mi humilde opinión)


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 3, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Cuando alguien me dice:"Oye Uro, es que tu eres muy inteligente", me da ira y hasta rabia, porque están echando por el excusado todos mi años de esfuerzo y dedicación. Inteligente se le dice a todo el que consigue las cosas sin esfuerzo. (Mi humilde opinión)


Lo mismo me pasa a mi cuando me dicen: "si tienes *suerte*, saliste bien en -digamos- el examen". Entonces ¿yo salí bien porque tuve suerte, y no porque me quemé las pestañas estudiando?


----------



## albertcj20 (Abr 3, 2011)

ola a to*D*os, soy nuevo en el foro me llamo albert, toy estudiando electronica y se *[CHAT NO]* voy ha necesitar de la ayuda de este foro , saludos a to*D*os


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 3, 2011)

albertcj20 bienvenido, te recomiendo que no emplees lenguaje de sms o similares en el foro, no olvides pasar a leer las normas de participacion para evitar inconvenientes, espero que te la pases genial en esta web


----------



## Uro (Abr 3, 2011)

Bienvenido *albert* y qué bueno que pasara por "Errores y horrores de ortografía", le convendría mucho.


----------



## borland151 (Abr 3, 2011)

Hola cómo están, me llamo Miguel Angel y soy de Perú ,soy un estudiante de 3er ciclo de Electrónica y Automatización Industrial, espero aprender mucho con ustedes y mediante aprenda pueden contar con mi ayuda. Saludos a todos.
P.D.¿De qué nacionalidades son los miembros?


----------



## Uro (Abr 3, 2011)

Bienvenido Miguel Angel al electronicomio. Jajajajaj.

Aquí hay de muchas partes Desde México hasta la Patagonia.  Incluye también españoles


----------



## borland151 (Abr 3, 2011)

Me considero un novato en la técnica, pero en general se leer bastante así que si me dan información me empapare demasiado, solo quiero ser mejor en esto tanto como se pueda. Y empezar a quemar mis primeros diodos XD 
Gracias por la bienvenida Uro... pareces un ducho.


----------



## jgvh75 (Abr 4, 2011)

borland151 dijo:


> Me considero un novato en la técnica, pero en general se leer bastante así que si me dan información me empapare demasiado, solo quiero ser mejor en esto tanto como se pueda. Y empezar a quemar mis primeros diodos XD
> Gracias por la bienvenida Uro... pareces un ducho.


   eso es cierto, es el que mas anda por estos lares... 



Uro dijo:


> Bienvenido Miguel Angel al electronicomio. Jajajajaj.
> Aquí hay de muchas partes Desde México hasta la Patagonia.  Incluye también españoles



Por lo menos son de habla hispana, por así decirlo, aunque existen personajes que están fuera de su país de origen, como un compatriota que esta en Canada y no puede venir a los festines acá en México (de lo que se pierde ).

PD. Por cierto, se me olvidaba... BIENVENIDO...


----------



## borland151 (Abr 4, 2011)

Muchas gracias a los amigos Valdez y uro, algún peruano?


----------



## santa2r (Abr 5, 2011)

Saludos a todos me presento mi nobre es santiago y estoy en el 4 año de ing electronica. Espero ser de ayuda y obvio voy a necesitar ayuda.


----------



## Monoloko (Abr 11, 2011)

hola mi nombre es Daniel 
curso el 5º cuatrimestre de ingenieria en mecatronica tengo 19 años me presento saludos para todos =)


----------



## Jesusgf1981 (Abr 13, 2011)

Saludos a tod@s me llamo Jesus y soy un principiante en la electronica espero que me ayuden a resolver algunas de mis dudas y yo las vuestras.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 13, 2011)

borland151 dijo:


> Muchas gracias a los amigos Valdez y uro, algún peruano?



''el aficionado ''   es peruano,ay algunos otros mas pero no tan famosos ,el aficionado es muy ayudador,buenazo el tipo


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 14, 2011)

hola

espero aprender mucho en esta pagina, me la recomendo mi hermano.


----------



## santifudore (Abr 16, 2011)

Hola a todos lo miebros de este gran foro,ya estuve por aqui hace algun tiempo,pero cambie la identidad.Espero poder ayudar todo lo posible en este tema de la electronica el cual me apasiona.Saludos


----------



## LaBalaVermella (Abr 16, 2011)

Holaa me e registrado a este foro ya que veo que hay grandes entendidos y me gustaria aprender! (ya que no soy muy entendido en esto) 
Saludos!


----------



## atomox (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola, soy Sebastian y me gusta la electrónica como un hobby de ves en cuando reparo algo o armo alguna placa, pero solo tengo conocimientos básicos, y como siempre la ayuda de Internet, por eso encontré este foro del cual espero tener ayuda a mis problemas de principiante. Gracias
Salu2


----------



## alexanderhez972451 (Abr 20, 2011)

hola a todos, soy nuevo, no se si es qui que tengo que escribir para que me conteste pero si no es asi, por favor me pueden decir donde es. gracias


----------



## Shagh (Abr 21, 2011)

Hola a todos! Soy shagh y es un gusto estar aqui con ustedes  llevo unos meses en el gran mundo de la electronica y espero poder aportar un par de cosas que he aprendido.

saludos y gracias!


----------



## renzoeze (Abr 22, 2011)

Hola, creí que no había un post para presentarse, es por eso que en mi primer post me presenté. Pero ahora que encontré el lugar indicado, me presento.

Mi nombre es Renzo, soy de Argentina, actualmente estoy estudiando Ingeniería Mecánica, pero algo que siempre me atrajo es la electrónica, espero colaborar con el foro, ya que dispongo de muchos circuitos en mi biblioteca.

Por si les interesa, pueden darse una vuelta por mi Blog, pinchando en la imagen de abajo, en la cual pueden encontrar los temas que me interesan, de los cuales unos de ellos es la electrónica.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## tazma (Abr 23, 2011)

hola pues nada e descubierto este foro y me para muy interesate espero aprender aqui mucho y aportar loquer pueda 
salu2


----------



## pelines (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola a tod@s mi nombre es jose alberto, soy de madrid y vivo en fuenlabrada. me gano la vida siendo mecanico de coches y camiones, la electronica esta muy aplicada a la automocion, pero a mi se me escapa todo eso, con vuestra ayuda intentare aprender lo que me enseñeis. sobre mecanica podeis consultarme cualquier cosa. saludos a tod@s.


----------



## majagual (Abr 25, 2011)

hola a todos, Me llamo Onorio D´gesus, soy de colombia y estudio ing electronica, y como estudiante mi intension es aprender de todo.... saludos


----------



## http (Abr 25, 2011)

hola  soy sergio de Buenos Aires. (hice ya un post y ni me presente.) 

Soy tecnico electronico recibido del malisimo sistema polimodal en 2003. desde entonces no adquiri mas conocimientos. 

espero ayudarlo con consejos (conocimientos no creo) suerte


----------



## ultraseven (Abr 26, 2011)

hola, bienvenidos a todos, htpp, majagual, pelinez, tazma, renzo, shagh, alexander, atomox, labalabermella, santifundore, esá muy buena esta pagina, yo resien comienzo con la electronica es un embole pero esta buenisimo para desarrollar el cerebro, jajaja, a estudiar amigos y leer mucho, buena suerte


----------



## Drak (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola me llamo Drak y desde hace bastante tiempo me pico esto de la electrónica, así que aqui estoy tratando de aprender todo lo posible, hasta que me arda la cabeza


----------



## joselo27 (Abr 28, 2011)

Buenas 

Soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, espero dejarles buenos aportes y aprender todo lo posible con ustedes.
por ultimo mi nombre es jose luis.,,..,


----------



## el indio (Abr 28, 2011)

Buenas a todos, yo tampoco sabia donde presentarme, mi nombre es Daniel, soy de Cinco Saltos Rio Negro, no soy tecnico en electronica, pero hace años que trabajo con ella sobre todo en audio, espero poder de algun modo aportarpor todo lo que saco.
Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Abr 28, 2011)

Bienvenidos al foro.

Paseen, lean (en el foro nos encanta leer), posteen y... pásenla bien.
Saludos


----------



## elbardila (Abr 29, 2011)

Saludos. Soy de Colombia y trabajo en mantenimiento de redes electricas externas, soy electronico aficionado y en mi pequeño taller reparo algunos electrodomesticos de mis vecinos y familiares. 
Me gusta mucho la tecnologia en especial lo que tenga que ver con electricidad, electronica, computadores y otras. Me ha interesado este foro, encuentro temas variados y muy bien discutidos, veo que hay algunos con bastante conocimiento, al igual que novatos, pero que aportan y aconsejan desinteresadamente. 
Espero aprender mucho y si puedo colaborar con algo no dudare en opinar.
Asta pronto.


----------



## Uro (Abr 29, 2011)

Bienvenido paisano. Escarba y rebúscate que *forosdelectrónica.com* vale la pena.


----------



## BladeLogan (Abr 30, 2011)

hola saludos a todos mi nombre es oscar salazar.. soy técnico superior en electrónica y telecomunicaciones... me gusta la electrónica porque desde niño quise saber como funcionaban mis carritos de pila.... mi padre estudio electrónica también pero no pudo terminar sus estudios, y como iniciativa y mucha curiosidad decidí terminar lo que el un día intento pero que no pudo por yo haber nacido no pudo terminar.....

mis experiencias en empresa han sido mas de mantenimiento nunca de diseño o reparación... actualmente soy compañero de trabajo de uno de este foro y gracias a el estoy enfrentando la electrónica como una ves la estudie aunque estoy muy oxidado... espero aprender mucho de ustedes y aportar mi granito de arena en lo que pueda... 

soy fanático de los vídeo juegos en consolas y online  gracias ratxxxx


----------



## manuel nieve (Abr 30, 2011)

saludos a todos recien me estoy integrando a la comunidad. atte 
alias
:  wolverine


----------



## Ratmayor (May 1, 2011)

BladeLogan dijo:


> soy fanático de los vídeo juegos en consolas y online *gracias ratxxxx*


Gracias, gracias, pero recuerde que tiene que trabajar rapidito señor...


----------



## oskarsa86 (May 1, 2011)

Buenas!!! soy recien llegado. Estoy aqui para aprender lo maximo posible de vuestras experiencias, y para poder aportar y ayudar en lo que pueda. Soy de Jaen. Estudiante universitario...

Como sueño, diria que tengo el sueño, de poder crear un laptimer desde 0. Seria un aparato muy util ahora mismo de gran satisfaccion. Seria un complemento mas, al cuenta revoluciones que estoy haciendo. Ya os contare mas!! Un saludo y buenas noches!


----------



## mikethemen (May 2, 2011)

holas -........... mi nombre es Miguel Angel Soruco Soy de Bolivia pero vivo en chile..... 
me di cuenta que esta pagina ya tiene sus añitos pero recien la lencontre....
y debo decir con toda sinceridad que es una super buena idea el poder encontrara y conocer a tantas personas geniales que comparten mi pacion por la electronica, robotica y otros... 
Tengo 21 años soy Tecnico Superior en electricidad indusrial. me gradue hace 2 años y llevo ya 2 años trabajando. cmo Tecnico industrial- me encanta todo lo que sea tecnologia. y este foro de electronica me servira de mucho para aprender . leendo a ls colegas del foro me doy cuenta que me falta muchojejej
pero igiual si puedo ccon mucho gusto ayudare a los qe pueda.
ay nos vems-.........


----------



## pentadactylon (May 4, 2011)

Hola mi nick es pentadactylon, ( _del griego penta=5 dactylon =dedos_)  hace 25 años cultivaba orquídeas y me llamó la atencion el nombre de una especie en particular:_Oncidium pentadactylon_ o sea la flor de ese Oncidium tenie 5 dedos...Mi vivero de plantas se llamó entonces Pentadactylon. 
Luego, hace 10 años, compré una guitarra Les Paul y me dije: es un buen nick y tiene relación...
Algunos creen que pentadactylon es el nombre de un dinosaurio, o animal preistorico, bueno por mi edad también aplica, viejo rockero, testigo presencial de concierto de los Stones, Jethro, Zeppelin ´68-´74
el resto se lo cuento a mis nietos, saludos.


----------



## jesus herney (May 4, 2011)

bienvenidos al foro  aquí hay mucho que compartir


----------



## rosbuitre (May 4, 2011)

Estimados, me presento, medio tarde, pero presentación al fin.
Me llamo Osvaldo Paez, tengo 51 anios, a los 9 tuve mi primer soldador, mi viejo era técnico en TV así que nací entre válvulas, a los 13 me ganaba el mango armando combinados para un cliente de mi viejo y a los 15 trabajaba bajo relación de dependencia en el service oficial Televa/Columbia mientras estudiaba de noche en la Tecnica 2 Técnico en electrónica y telecomunicaciones de lo que me recibí, curse unos anios de Ing. electrónica y deje porque me dedique a la informática que es de lo que vivo (Unix, servidores,comunicaciones y seguridad informática). A la electrónica la abandone por varios anios y la retome fuerte como hoby hace unos 3.
Mi ultimo hijo es un valvular SET 300B que construí desde 0 al cual lo fui upgradenado hasta una versión casi final que es la que estoy disfrutando hora, el próximo paso un atenuador Khozmo y valvulas 300B de Sophia Electric
El DVD que uso con el valvular es un Marantz DV6600 modificado por mi. (circuito de bajo jitter, reemplazo de caps de acoplo por polipropileno y operacional en la etapa 2.0, remplazo de operacionales SMD y caps en la etapa 5,1, etc).

Abrazo
Osvaldo


----------



## SammyZgZ (May 5, 2011)

Hola Buenos dias tardes o noches, 

Mi nombre es  Samuel, me gusta mucho la informatica y la electronica, y estoy empezando a estudiar autodidacticamente un poquito sobre esto, tengo unos conocimientos minimos y quiero enfocar mis estudios a las aplicaciones electronicas sobre el transporte. 

Espero aprender mucho sobre esta comunidad, y me sea de gran utilidad y tanto evolucione aprendiendo, pueda llegar hacer que evolucione todo el resto de la comunidad, exponiendo mis avances, y exponiendo mis inquietudes sobre el tema. 

Espero que todos juntos hagamos de la electronica un mundo mejor...


Un saludo y gracias por dejarme participar en la comunidad. 

Att:  Samuel 

PD: Todo el mundo me llama Sammy (de ahi mi nick)


----------



## charlie45 (May 7, 2011)

Hola a todos
Ya una vez hace muchos meses , me presenté en este hilo, pero por causas ajenas a mi, no he podido volver a entrar. Espero esto mejore considerablemente, y pronto tener los mensajes suficientes para poder enviar MP a mis amigos.
Mi nombre es Carlos, soy un ing electrico cubano, trabajo en la especialidad de Audio y Luces de la Casa del ALBA Cultural de La Habana, desde aqui, un saludo a todos los colegas del foro, y en especial a los argentinos.
Gracias FORO
Carlos


----------



## Fredy Genio (May 7, 2011)

hola soy alfredo  y me meti en este foro por *QU*e creo q*UE* a*QU*i voy a despejar muchas dudas q*UE* tengo.

soy estudiante voy en tercer semestre de ingenieria en electronica pero aveces batallo por q*UE* n*O* soy muy inteligente q*UE* digamos espero y m*E* brinden su ayuda asi como yo se las brindare en lo q*UE* pueda


----------



## Helminto G. (May 7, 2011)

alfredo se bienbenido asi como el resto de los "nuevos" no olviden pasar a leer las condiciones de uso del foro, y en especial te recomiendo que no escribas con abreviaturas, recuerda que es un foro tecnico


----------



## Hammett (May 8, 2011)

Bueno son un montón!. Yo soy nuevo en el foro jaja!. Me llamo Andrés Kaimakamian, me gusta la electrónica y seguramente estudie ingeniería electrónica. 
Soy técnico electrónico pero lamentablemente no supe aprovechar las clases cuando me las dictaban entonces se poco y nada... (tengo el titulo pero no se mucho porque estudiaba de memoria las cosas).
Espero que me puedan ayudar con la electrónica asi tambien yo espero ayudar de lo poco que se a los demás. Un saludo a todos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2011)

que tal andres ¡¡¡¡¡de neuquen ¡¡ bienvenido al foro ¡¡


----------



## charlie45 (May 10, 2011)

Hola Alfredo
Bienvenido al FORO.Siempre ten en cuenta al valorar tu inteligencia, que la carrera de Ingenieria electronica es una de las mas dificiles de todas las tecnicas. En general todas las Electricas son dificiles, pero si te gusta y tienes el bichito del cacharrero, como decimos en mi pais, despues de muchos tropiezos , saldras adelante.En mi caso, estudie la especialidad de Electroenergetica, y la electronica la llevo como aficion, ademas ahora trabajo directamente con ella ya que soy luminotecnico y sonidista.
Nunca te desanimes.
Un saludo
Charlie


----------



## tranxxer (May 11, 2011)

Buenos dias, mi nombre es Claudio Gabriel Obertti, tengo 34 años, nacido y residente de La Feliz, Mar del Plata, y desde que tengo recuerdos siempre quise ser contador publico porque adoraba los numeros. 
Hice la secundaria en un colegio comercial, donde era fanatico de matematicas, fisica, quimica y contabilidad. Al cursar la Universidad y habiendo hecho 3 años de la carrera de Lic.en Administracion y CPN, me di cuenta que no era lo mio ya que habia demasiadas leyes, filosofia, doctrinas y demas sanatas que no me interesaban y me aburrian completamente.
Desde el año 92 que estudio computacion, en realidad solo autodidacta, y esa siempre fue mi pasion tanto con los jueguitos, mi pequeño negocio de ventas de CDs, alla por el año 99 (shhhh! jaja) y a partir del año 2000 empezando a vender y optimizar PCs.
Con el correr de los años la curiosidad fue aumentando en mi en cuanto a los funcionamientos de los aparatos electronicos, asi que decidi meterme en este mundo deslumbrante que es la electronica.
No hice escuela tecnica, asi que tuve que empezar de cero, y por mi cuenta, desde aprender la ley de ohm a hacer microsoldadura de smd que es lo que hago actualmente en un taller de celulares.
Actualmente estoy aprendiendo a reparar TV color y sigo aprendiendo porque al abanico enorme que te ofrece la electronica es fascinante.
Saludos a todos y gracias por todo.


----------



## lety yuki (May 11, 2011)

buenas... soy Leticia Yuki Ayleén soy de paraguay estudio en el IPT es 1 colegio de electrónica y suelo tener trabajos con circuitos y entre en este foro para ver si me podrían ayudar en algunos


----------



## sektor8 (May 13, 2011)

hola soy nuevo en el foro tengo solo 16 años pero asta ahora tengo un buen conocimienti en electronica  aprendii en el cole espero  su auda y cuenten conmigo si me lo piden ahora tengo un problemita para tranmitir audio digital por rf espero su ayuda gracias


----------



## thielke (May 13, 2011)

Hola a todos, soy Jorge Eduardo Bobadilla Thielke, tengo 15 años, soy de Paraguay, actualmente estoy estudiando electrónica en el Colegio Politécnico Cooperativa Capiatá Ltda., me registré a este foro con el fin de obtener ayuda y aprender, y por la gran variedad de circuitos. Esto es todo, desde ya gracias.


----------



## tronik (May 14, 2011)

Bienvenido! Jorge Eduardo aqui encontras de todo y muy buenos amigos que te apoyaran en el maravilloso mundo de la electronica


----------



## HelliusVII (May 14, 2011)

Hola amigos y amigas (si las hay no?) de electronica, Soy Hellius estudiante de ing electronica, y me agradan las ciencias sobre todo física y matemática, es mi segunda carrera, me encanta todo lo q*UE* es lo ultimo en tecnología, tambien busco q*UE* la electronica (tecnologia) no sea tan contaminante con el planeta, claro se q*UE* suena tonto ya q*UE* por una simple resistencia o placa pcb ya es un contaminante del ambiente, pero apuntemos al reciclaje de los componentes electronicos. Gracias amigos y estoy presto a sus consultas y dudas. A por cierto soy bien preguntón y a veces explico muy resumido, y divertido en los ejemplos.


----------



## sebastianvdm (May 15, 2011)

Vivo en Viña del mar, Chile. Tengo 13 años. Me gusta la electronica y todo lo que implique usar mi imaginación. Espero que aqui me ayuden a comprender todo lo que no entiendo, me gusta harto el foro  Adios


----------



## vootha33 (May 15, 2011)

Hola soy Omar, radico en el norte de México, recien egresé de un bachillerato tecnológico con especialidad en electrónica y ahora soy estudiante de Ing. en electrónica. Soy miembro del foro desde hace algún tiempo y de vez en cuando me la llevo leyendo un poco por ahi y otro por allá. Estoy conciente que mis conocimientos no son muy amplios, pero considero que como la mayoría, estamos aquí para aprender. Sin embargo donde he visto que puedo aportar algo, no me detengo a hacerlo. Me apasiona la programación por lo que se puede decir que prefiero la electrónica digital. Aunque la analógica es interesante. Soy ferviente admirador de algunas personalidades de por aquí como lo son el señor Fogonazo, su alteza: El rey julien, el coyote Helminto G., entre otras celebridades que siempre tienen algo que aportar a las problematicas expuestas.


----------



## GPeral (May 16, 2011)

Encontre esta página, brujuleando por la web y me registré. Tengo cuarenta y tantos años y soy físico, mi especialidad era la Fisica Teórica, pero comence a dar clases de Electromagnetismo y acabe derivando al cacharreo, primero en laboratorios de baja temperatura,  y posteriormente en RF. Ahora trabajo en una empresa de diseño y fabricación de equipos de RF. Y ahi andamos peleando con los nuevos diseños y los viejos ruidos.

Un saludo para todos

espero poder colaborar con alguna respuesta y haceros muchas preguntas


----------



## Paul Vazo (May 16, 2011)

Hola a todos, soy Paul Vazo, bah, me conocen así en otros foros, acá juro que voy a ser mas tranqui, juas..
Me gusta la electronica desde hace un tiempito y estoy aca para ayudarlos en lo que puedaa
saludos!


----------



## cjefferson (May 18, 2011)

Saludos a todos soy Jefferson Camacho, estoy super nuevo en el mundo de la electrónica, soy TSU en Informática y por eso me ha hecho fácil la programación de Microcontroladores es la actividad de electrónica que estoy desarrollado actualmente, ya me monte mi primer proyecto electrónico que fue el grabador de micros hecho en este foro que me ha servido de mucha ayuda y guía para adentrarme en este fascinante mundo de la electrónica. 

Saludos

Jefferson


----------



## arferpas (May 19, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Me llamo Artemio vivo en Alicante y soy un fanatico de quemar gasolina.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## alexis nunhez (May 20, 2011)

hola gente 
un saludo a toda la familia de electronicos


----------



## Ericktronik (May 22, 2011)

Hola comunidad!

Soy Erick, vivo en Bogotá Colombia, estoy estudiando ingenieria electronica(5º semestre), me encanta el sonido, la iluminacion, los videojuegos y el drifting.

Me encanta la electronica!

Tambien juego en linea Live for Speed.

Soy adicto a la musica electronica.

espero encajar bien en esta comunidad.

saludos.


----------



## Quevedo17 (May 24, 2011)

Hola soy Marco Antonio Quevedo Hernandez y *QU*isiera aprender un poco mas de lo *QU*e es la electronica, se lo basico y un poco de telecomunicaciones y *QU*isiera aprender de todos ustedes


----------



## Davoavo (May 26, 2011)

Bueno, otro mas por aqui.
Saludos a todos


----------



## fert89 (May 26, 2011)

Hola, soy Fernando, Estoy muy interesado en la electronica, tanto que estoy estudiando ingenieria en electronica 
Mi objetivo aca es intercambiar ideas y compartir informacion,
En los proximos dias voy a estar subiendo proyecto que realice para la facu y tmb individialmente

Espero poder ayudar en las consutas que hagan, y tambien ser ayudado

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Dyalma (May 29, 2011)

Hola soy Djalma Carlo, soy muy nuevo con la electronica sin embargo me interesa mucho y a su vez me causa mucha sorpresa.
Lo que busco es aprender mas sobre este tema y asi inmiscuime mucho mas en este mundo, busco aprender todo lo que pueda y a la vez compartir en todo lo que pueda.

Saludos a todos..!!!


----------



## eduardo racu (May 31, 2011)

hola voy ya mucho tiempo en este foro sin enbargo no me presentado como se debe quiero decirle que esta es una de las mejores paginas que hay en la internet por lo que se pueden abordadr un sin fin de temas


----------



## cyrio (Jun 5, 2011)

Hola soy Alberto y me encanta la electrónica, soy muy novel pero seguro que entre los estudios y las ayudas en este foro, me haré un buen electrónico

Gracias


----------



## dani1984 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hola muy buenas, soy Daniel Martin, tengo 26 años,soy de Sevilla.
Por motivos de la crisis he cambiado de empleo y me han dado una oportunidad en una empresa para enseñarme, la verdad que estoy bastante pegado y creo que pertenecer a esta pagina podrá enseñarme bastante y aprender mucho.

Un saludo


----------



## lleon95 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hola a todos, Soy Luis y soy de COsta Rica.
Me uní a esta pagina para compartir e intercambiar conocimientos de electrónica. Manejo mucho la parte de automatización y Pic´s. Además provengo de otros foros, pero creo que este podrá enseñarme mucho de mi área preferida.
Saludos


----------



## Daniele (Jun 8, 2011)

Ya hace mucho que me registré en el foro, pero nunca me presenté. Mas vale tarde que nunca.

Mi nombre es Carlos Daniel Espino De Leon (mucho apellido y una cuenta bancaria en rojo), tengo 50 años, una nieta y hace tres dias mi hijo mayor me dijo que voy a ser abuelo de nuevo. Soy Uruguayo, pero vivo en Argentina desde hace 42 años. Estudié acá y soy Tecnico Electrónico en Telecomunicaciones. Pero el destino quiso que nunca trabajara en electrónica, siempre trabaje en electricidad, sobre todo en la industria, con potencias de hasta 100 HP, inclusive haciendo maniobras en 13.200, y con motores sincronicos de 6000 V (si, leyeron bien: 6000V). Como ven, me fuí para el lado de las grandes corrientes y las grandes tensiones. Hace unos años tomé un curso de programación de PLC y pantallas y fue una forma de acercarme nuevamente a la electronica, aunque vivo de hacer automatizaciones industriales y de armar tableros y circuitos de potencia.

Encontré este foro buscando algun circuito para armar una fuente de alimentación, ya que mi hijo me perdió una que había armado en la escuela. Desde ese momento apareció para mi un mundo que nunca me imaginé que existia.

Me están haciendo recordar cosas que en algún momento estudié y tenía olvidadas.

Saludos y suerte a todos los que integran este foro.


----------



## migueleduv (Jun 9, 2011)

hola mi nombre es miguel soy tecnico electromecanico, pero con muchas ganas de aprender electronica, vivo en banfield buenos aires argentina, trabajo de electricista, y me desenchufo con la musica.
saludos


----------



## jcvegan (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola mi nombre es Juan camilo, actualmente curso quinto semestre de ing electronica, soy de colombia y la verdad es que accedí a los beneficios de este foro principalmente para contar con el apoyo en cuanto a la experiencia y posibles buenas respuestas a algunas de mis dudas. para ser un poco concretos quisiera preguntar Sobre el campo laboral de la carrera, campos de desempeño,  actividades y de más, es favorable esta carrera en cuanto a la relacion esfuerzo-beneficio, y hago referencia a un beneficio tanto personal afectivo como economico. valoro y agradezco su respuesta, gracias.


----------



## UtiBabi (Jun 11, 2011)

Me llamo Eutimio Babiano, decir que la electrónica me agrada como otras tantas cosas, mecánica, electroneumática y más.

Lo que más me gusta es el uso de software libre (Linux, OpenOffice, Logosoft....) y el acercarme al uso de este software y aplicaciones para PLC, Cad, etc.

Siempre es bueno tener un sitio donde poder intercambiar conocimientos y buscar soluciones a quebraderos de cabeza que no te dejan dormir....

Un saludo a todos los foreros.......


----------



## tavitos (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola, mi nombre informatico es Tavitos, soy de Argentina, tecnico electronico que repara tontas, pero me gusta despuntar el vicio de vez en cuando y es lo que mejor me hace sentir...
El resto es para porder vivir.
Si bien algunos conceptos electronicos se perdieron en mi memoria (por la edad y el desuso) intento recuperarlos.
Tambien poder  ayudar con mis pocos conocimientos.
Un abrazo a la gente del Foro.


----------



## linx (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola !
Soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica industrial. Español.
Que todo el mundo me agrege a Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com y por alli hablaremos mejor !
Oriol


----------



## angel36 (Jun 13, 2011)

hola, linx bienvenido al foro....
Este foro tiene como lema el compartir, por ej si no estuviese disponible "para todos" la info que te atrajo hasta aqui..o por la cual te registraste, nunca te hubieses enterado de ella...
por lo tanto el tema de mandar info, o en su defecto debatir un tema en "privado"....
No esta bien visto por estos lados.
Si leyeras las reglas del foro al registrarte...te hubieses enterado de esto.....No esta permitida la publicación de E-mail para solicitar o compartir información....
Por lo pronto solo te lo van a editar...si se repite te ganaras una sanción.

Así que nuevamente bienvenido....y a participar y compartir...
Saludos!


----------



## cuco (Jun 13, 2011)

hola me llamo sergio merida y estudio el sexto semestre de electronica industrial y me gusta mucho la electronica me gustaria inovar e inventar equipos pero no tengo los conocimientos suficiente asi que pretendo encontrarlos aqui para poder ayudarnos y creser


----------



## SOLANOT (Jun 16, 2011)

hola mi nombre es Jose Anival cursando el II semestre de electronica industrial me gusta la electronica pero estoy empesando espero su ayuda de la gran familia electronica, progresaremos si trabajamos unidos compartiendo nuestros conocimientos y así seguir adelante muchas gracias.


----------



## corazza (Jun 17, 2011)

Hola soy alejandro de rosario y buscando por internet encontre este sitio y me parecio muy buena la data que se pasan y la predisposicion que tienen en general para ayudar a los demas


----------



## Electronec (Jun 17, 2011)

Bienvenidos a todos, han elegido un buen Foro de electrónica,.......

Nos leemos por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## kazuma (Jun 19, 2011)

antes que nada no savia en que parte del foro era para presentarme XD! 

bueno espero poder aprender mas cosas en el foro ya que lo e visto interesante no e estudiado electrónica en escuelas o talleres pero un poco entiendo no soy una super mente XD! pero me las arreglo :3!!!

espero que me sepan tener paciencia un saludo !


----------



## jotabarto (Jun 22, 2011)

hola me llamo joel, alias el barto y me registre en este foro para despejar algunas dudas acerca de algunas cosas deelectronica en general...

saludos!


----------



## morfeo0312 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mi nombre es Juan y me acabo de unir a esta maravillosa comunidad pues aunque mi profesion es la electronica nunca me canso de aplicarla en mi dia a dia.
Es un placer pertenecer a vuestra comunidad y si puedo aportar mi granito de arena estare encantado Solo decir que me hizo recordar viejos tiempos la pregunta del registro... calcular una resistencia en paralelo jajjajajaja 

Un saludo


----------



## Raskolnikov (Jun 25, 2011)

Hola, me llamo ezequiel y me interesa mucho todo aquello que trate sobre la electronica, me uni a la comunidad hace algunos meses y encontre mucha y buena instruccion teorica que no halle en otros lados. En estos momentos estoy iniciandome en la practica, por lo que espero empezar a ser un integrante activo de la comunidad.

Saludos!


----------



## ntx1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Buscando información de un receptor a válvulas he encontrado este foro y me ha gustado, así que con vuestro permiso me quedo y voy echando un vistazo que hay mucho y bueno.  Soy un simple aficionado que disfruta la electrónica sin mas pretensiones. Mi nombre es Nacho.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## KioKoSo (Jun 26, 2011)

Hola buenas noches, quería hacer una pregunta, pero consideré que 1º he de presentarme.

Me llamo Sergio, soy de Badalona y mi primera experiencia con la electricidad en este caso fue con 3 años ( os aseguro que aun lo recuerdo ... ) cuando metí los 2 extremos de un mismo cable en un enchufe, para ver si se encendia ...

Por suerte no pasó de unas manos negras ... 

Saludos !!


----------



## kike21 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hola a todos, estaba buscando información para hacer un generador de mVcc, y he encontrado este foro. Espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda con las dudas de los compañeros.

En saludo


----------



## mdchaparror (Jun 28, 2011)

Hola soy Martín, estudio Ingeniería electrónica,  
un saludo a todos


----------



## rocke38 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bueeeeenasss!! Me toca el ultimo comentario por ahora... Mi nombre es Roque Robledo, soy de punta alta, bs as, y bueno, soy técnico electrónico egresado en el 2009...bastante fana de la electrónica, DEMASIADO fana!!jeje y bueno, proyectos o locuras electronicas tengo varias...en este momento estoy con una maquina laser, tipo la de los boliches, asi que ni bien la termino, subo mi primer post, ni idea donde lo tengo que hacer, si alguno me dice, por ahi puedo ir subiendo alguna imagen...participe en un competencia de robotica en el año 2009, con un robot q*UE* ese dia tuvo un corto y no sirvió, pero lo arreglamos, asi que una idea de robotica, programación tengo, espero serles util en lo que pueda!! desde ya muchas gracias! hermoso foroooo! ya anduve chusmeando por ahi...


----------



## djmartin86 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bienvenido!!!!! espectacular!
saludos


----------



## txiri (Jul 5, 2011)

Buenas a todos!!!
Soy  " Txiri" tengo 23 años y e ingresado en el foro ya que el tema de la electronica me llama un poco la atencion y poder aprender de vosotros.
Encantado de ser uno mas


----------



## usanchez94 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mi Nombre es Ulises y soy estudiante de electronica! Estuve viendo este foro y me llamo la atencion para compartir ideas y principalmente que me las compartan jaja *POR*q*UE* soy muy nuevo en esto y no se mucho! Pero ahora estoy interesado por proyectillos de los cuales espero poder contar con su ayuda! 

Saludos desde Costa Rica!


----------



## alejordaz (Jul 8, 2011)

buenos dias a todos soy alejandro figueroa mi vocacion es la electroni, reparo amplificadores y otras casillas no tan complicadas, e armados varios proyectos y los amplicadores de audio es mas fuerte la curiosidad y el querer aprender.

saludos


----------



## elmono1 (Jul 9, 2011)

bueno me llamo mauricio artelino tengo 17 años estoy por recibirme de tecnico electronico y seguir la carrera de ingenieria


----------



## Crutchlow13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hola. Yo soy un novato total en la electrónica pero desde que era pequeño siempre me ha gustado aunque nunca he hecho nada. Tengo 13 años y vivo cerca de Barcelona. Aún estoy cursando en la ESO pero me gustaria poder llegar a hacer una carrera de electrónica. 
Saludos.


----------



## epicuro150 (Jul 11, 2011)

hola soy nuevo del todo
gracias por dejarme participar


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 11, 2011)

Bienvenidos amigos!


----------



## grisleses (Jul 11, 2011)

Mi nombre es Pablo  ,buscando data los encontre,muy buen foro!!


----------



## ftelleria (Jul 12, 2011)

Mi nombre es Fermín, vivo en La Pampa, Argentina. En este momento estoy trabajando con sistemas embebidos y microcontroladores. No soy muy bueno con esto de los foros, y mi redacción es pésima. Sé que voy a aprender más de lo que puedo enseñar. Pero siempre estoy dispuesto a ayudar si hace falta. Gracias por dejarme participar.


----------



## ANNERIS (Jul 13, 2011)

Hola, mi nombre es Martín... actualmente soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electromecanica en la UTN, FRM. Soy tecnico electricista y me intereso mucho por la electrónica, especialmente por amplificadores y todo lo relacionado a la electronica para el automovil. Espero aprender mucho mas de los aportes q se hacen a diario y de mi parte aportare todo la información que este a mi alcance.


----------



## JorgeFernandezBarrio (Jul 13, 2011)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro


----------



## yeyyen123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Saludos,

Bien hace un mes estoy inscrita, llegue aquí buscando información, realmente quiero aprender electrónica, las personas que están acá saben del tema por tanto me aportaron seguridad y me orientaron. Bien continuo con la presentación, Soy Yenny nacida en Bogotá, tengo 26 años, y en lo que llevo de estudiante  esta asignatura, me ha puesto hacer montajes,lo he logrado,  eso de la lógica combinacional ha sido tremenda,  y ahora que se viene lo de programación ummmm...., y los  los circuitos, no me dejan dormir, sólo espero encontrar la luz.


----------



## mavegaar (Jul 13, 2011)

Mi presentación, Me llamo Miguel Angel, soy de Argentina, me apasiona la electrónica, y me di muchos golpes con Ingenieria, mi amada carrera nunca terminada, pero no piesno abandonarla, me encanta estar entre el estaño y el dolor de espalda, me gustaría aprender mucho más, de la parte técnica, no trabajé demasiado en lo que me encanta, si hice algunas cosas en casa, me encantaría si alguno del foro tiene un taller, poder ir a aprender un poco más de lo poco que sé, sin romper nada , y si es posible, y necesitan, poder ir en forma gratuita, los fines de semana a laburar, no me importa que sea gratuito poruq e es lo que mas me gusta, soldar, desoldar, medir, osciloscopiar, etc, me encanta!!

En fin, actualmente me dedico a los ERP, pero soy de madera, estuve en un banco programando un poco y monitoreando aplicaciones, trabaje en UPS de Argentina para la firma de HP, y ahi estaba contento, hasta que me fui al banco porque pensaba que iba a estar mejor, cuestion, cobraba menos y disfrutaba tambien menos, ademas de la loca de lider que tenia, esto puede sonar machista pero no puedo tener jefes mujeres, es que no se les puede decir no me hinches los h***s, en fin, en UPS estuve al pcipio con las fuentes conmutadas de cajeros automaticos, me encantaba hacer, me volvia loco, pero estaba totalmente aislado, mis ganas es ponerme un taller de electronica, mi sueño es irme a Ushuaia a vivir, y bueh soy un loco, pero no soy el unico, me gusta mucho el Jazz asi que no puede faltar en mis dias..

Abrazo gente, y muchas gracias por aceptarme!!!!


----------



## Multiplexor (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola Soy nuevo en el foro
Mi nick es Multiplexor! y estare activo ultimamento todo lo que pueda!
Soy de España, de Asturias, mi hobbie es la Electronica...


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 17, 2011)

yeyyen123 dijo:


> Saludos,
> 
> Bien hace un mes estoy inscrita, llegue aquí buscando información, realmente quiero aprender electrónica, las personas que están acá saben del tema por tanto me aportaron seguridad y me orientaron. Bien continuo con la presentación, Soy Yenny nacida en Bogotá, tengo 26 años, y en lo que llevo de estudiante  esta asignatura, me ha puesto hacer montajes,lo he logrado,  eso de la lógica combinacional ha sido tremenda,  y ahora que se viene lo de programación ummmm...., y los  los circuitos, no me dejan dormir, sólo espero encontrar la luz.



 Bien venida al foro, llegaste al lugar apropiado... 

Mi primer consejo es que antes de solicitar ayuda, uses mucho el *buscador* que está en la parte superior para evitar repetir un post... y dicho sea de paso, ya que te está tocando estudiar mucho  haber si de paso te puedes aprender *las reglas del foro*... está de moda estos días olvidar eso 

Si no encuentras algo que desees en el buscador, no dudes en solicitarlo claramente en la sección apropiada y con gusto tendrás lo mejor de nosotros 

Un abrazo y éxito en tus estudios, estás entre amigos


----------



## Coolber (Jul 17, 2011)

Hola, me llemo Juan tengo 25 años y en septiembre empiezo a estudiar el modulo superior de desarrollo de equipos electrónicos. Siempre me a gustado lo de montar y desmontar cacharros y de ay que alla escogido esto para estudiar. Espero compartir muchas cosas con vosotros.

un saludo a todos¡¡


----------



## JOHANA123 (Jul 18, 2011)

hola chavos soy nuevo en el foro,pero ya tengo bastante tiempo armando circuito


----------



## elchicharito (Jul 19, 2011)

Hola chv@s soy nuevo en este foro, pero ya tengo bastante tiempo armando y analizando circuitos.


Un cordial Saludo a todos los que forman parte de foros de electronica!


----------



## rashid (Jul 19, 2011)

que tal, bueno no soy tan nuevo en el foro, ya llevo un mes jejeje, llegue a este foro por las ganas de aprender sobre el mundo de la electronica siendo un novato completamente, y aqui eh encontrado mucha ayuda, gracias a los temas que se encuentran aqui eh logrado armar mis propios circuitos hasta el punto que ya tengo mi propio amplificador de guitarra jejeje,, soy tecnico electromecanico y estudio la carrera de ing. electromecanica y soy una persona que se mete a los salones de clases de los estudiantes de elctronica, gracias al foro y a las personas que se encuentran en el y que siga por mucho tiempo mas!!!!


----------



## moncada (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola a todos/as:

Mi nombre es Jose Varela, vivo en Lugo (Galicia) y he dado con esta página de casualidad cuando buceaba con el Google. Al entrar me ha sorprendido la variedad de secciones y el buen nivel técnico de los temas expuestos. 

Si las condiciones me lo permiten, espero poder participar en el foro aportando algo, ya que después de algunas visitas también me he servido de la información contenida en el mismo...

¡Que viva el cacharreo! 

¡Salud!


----------



## Electronec (Jul 20, 2011)

¡¡¡ VIVA !!!


----------



## fsola (Jul 21, 2011)

Tras muchos meses de leer y leer foros creo que por fin llegó la hora de compartir lo que aprendí con los que están empezando.

No soy especialista en nada pero me gusta la electrónica y tengo hechos algunos circuitos con microcontroladores PIC.

Si ya es bastante complicado hacer que funcione un circuito teniendolo delante, mucho más es ayudar a alguien que a veces no proporciona toda la información necesaria para solucionar un problema. Intentaré hacerlo como lo han hecho conmigo muchas veces.

Saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Bueno, llegué hasta éste post, a través de otro post 
*Nombre del producto:* Juan Carlos Alberto Silva
*Modelo (sobrenombre): *TATO
*Año de fabricación (fecha de nacimiento):* 02/08/1988 - (éste año 2011) 23 años
*Especificaciones/historia:*
Desde chiquito me he interesado en electricidad/electrónica, me acuerdo que conecté un diodo a una pila y se calentó tanto que me quemé el dedo , y luego quise que pasara de vuelta, y (obvio), se había quemado. A partir de esos experimentos, me interesó mas y mas la electrónica.
Conseguía plaquetas y hacía experimentos varios. Aprendí a soldar con esas placas.
A los 17 años, y con base de un libro de un radioaficionado de los años 50 (mas preciso 1957, de radios a válvulas, era de estudio, y aún lo tengo intacto), sabiendo el código de colores de las resistencias, entre otras cosas, me contrató un conocido del barrio para un service (por 2,50 pesos (0,60 USD) por semana, SI, por semana), donde aprendí mucho (y él también conmigo, aunque no lo crean, de ripley , y si quieren fijensen de _éstas fotos_, de un juego de luces que hicimos).
Aún sigo aprendiendo, como por ejemplo a programar (hice una librería de un integrado DSP yo sólo. sin ninguna ayuda, que en algún momento compartiré).
No sé teoría, y algunas veces me ciento "raro" leyendo que otros están terminando sus estudios referentes a electrónica 

Saludos


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 23, 2011)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Bueno, llegué hasta éste post, a través de otro post
> *Nombre del producto:* Juan Carlos Alberto Silva
> *Modelo (sobrenombre): *TATO
> *Año de fabricación (fecha de nacimiento):* 02/08/1988 - (éste año 2011) 23 años
> ...



 Buenísima presentación... 

Sean bienvenidos DJ T3 y también a Fsola.

Será un gusto compartir con ustedes lo que sepamos, a la vez que esperamos lo mismo de ustedes 

DJ T3, no sabes cuanto nos parecemos en algunos aspectos, yo también fui autodidacta... antes de comenzar a estudiar electrónica, ya llevaba 1 año reparando TV y Radios viejas para ganarme la vida... a puros libros y preguntando...

*PD:* muchachos, no se les ocurra olvidar leer las *reglas del foro*, para que no metan las patas


----------



## Imzas (Jul 23, 2011)

Bienvenidxs a todes quienes han llegado al foro, yo soy solo una invitada reciente y aprendiz pero en loq ue pueda ayudo, aunque sea preguntando jijiji.XD. Saludines .


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 27, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Buenísima presentación...
> 
> Sean bienvenidos DJ T3 y también a Fsola.
> 
> ...



HERMANOOO!!!! 
Muchísimas gracias DATAGENIUS, aún sigo aprendiendo, y trato de lo poco que sé de ayudar a los demás


			
				Jazminia dijo:
			
		

> Bienvenidxs a todes quienes han llegado al foro, yo soy solo una invitada reciente y aprendiz pero en loq ue pueda ayudo, aunque sea preguntando jijiji.XD. Saludines .


Iguales, saludos, y bienvenida a esto tan lindo que le llaman ELECTRÓNICA (y a FDE)

Saludos a todos los nuevos, animense a preguntar, pero antes, como dijo DATAGENIUS; "muchachos, no se les ocurra olvidar leer las *reglas del foro*", espero aportar todo lo que pueda


----------



## GustavoAprendiz (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola amig@s, soy nuevo en esta página y como verán en mi "nick", soy un aprendiz de la electrónica con ansias de saber y saber más sobre la electrónica tanto analógica como digital. 

Ya he manejado transformadores calculando sus corrientes continuas, detectar fallos en circuitos impresos, soldar, desoldar, saber que función hacen los componentes más básicos, etc... etc...

¡¡Un cordial saludo a tod@s!!


----------



## Blood (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro, mi nombre es Eliazar Hernandez, estoy cursando el ultimo semestres de la carrera de ingenieria Mecanica electrica en la Universidad Veracruzana, tengo 23 años y me considero un audiofilo  (genial un audiofilo mas -_-), espereo y pueda ayudar en algo.
Gusto en conocerlos y saludos a todos


----------



## ppg1900 (Jul 28, 2011)

hola gente del foro ,mi nombre es pablo paz soy del 85 y soy autodidacta por asi decirlo ya que nunca tuve mentores ,por el momento tengo intereses serios en música y astronomía ya que de las matemáticas de la música y el misticismo metafísico de la astronomía me han llevado a comprender cuasi todos los sistemas creados por el hombre/conciencia. yo a la electrónica la tengo en un pedestal ya que fue la que me incursiono en los ámbitos mencionados anteriormente .hace 4 años que no ejecuto casi nada en electrónica pero esta presente todos los dias de mi vida ya que trato de interconectar en todo lo que me parece correcto y tengo demasiadas ideas en la cabeza para volcar a la practica y compartirlas con todos ustedes desde los 12 años que uso internet (que epocas aquellas) pero muy poco usando foros y espero me tengan un poco de paciencia .                   

 un saludo y un fuerte abrazo!!!

el futuro del hombre esta escrito en las estrellas...


----------



## 3l3ctr0n1c0 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola!!! soy miguel lobo, soy Hondureño y tengo 17 años me gusa mucho la elctronica mas en la etapa de aplificadores de audio y fuentes de poder. estoy estudiando electronica en el ITEEC espero graduarme el otro año!!


----------



## alextv44 (Jul 29, 2011)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


hola, mi nombre es Alex Villarreal, me gustaría aprender a reparar televisores, con trabajos uso la compu, pero si me apoyan, seguramente saldré adelante en esta idea que tome, ya estudie un curso básico de electrónica, medio entiendo como funcionan algunos componentes (resistencias, filtros, transistores un poco, diodos, etc.) no se poner mis dudas, espero me apoyen indicándome donde debo hacer las cosas prudentemente, gracias de antemano por el apoyo


----------



## exe919 (Ago 3, 2011)

hola gente del foro! soy exequiel, nuevo en este hermoso foro de electronica!
actualmente mi nivel de electronica es principiante novato jajaja spy tecnico mencanico, actualmente estudiando ingeniereia elctronica.. como es el segundo año todavia no veo nada del tema.. pero por distintos proyectos y hobby estoy aprendiendo de apoco de este hermoso tema


----------



## Barnes (Ago 4, 2011)

Wenas, gente del foro.

 Me llamo Jon Barnes y soy estudiante de Ingeneria tecnica industrial especialidad elecoctronica en el pais vasco en Bilbao, espero terminar este año. Bueno no se que mas poner aparte que espero escribir algun mensaje mas.


----------



## mendex07 (Ago 6, 2011)

hola a todos, bueno me presento aunque me aya registrado hace un par de dias , me llamo Ezequiel soy de General Roca Rio Negro y estoy estudiando tecnico en computacion en un colegio tecnico, este es el ultimo año ya, pero me interesa bastante la eletronica por la candidad de cosas que se pueden hacer , es mas en el taller de la escuela hice un tacometro para mi moto que saque de este foro .
Bueno espero verlos por ahi  saludos !!


----------



## tonimagico (Ago 7, 2011)

Buenos días a todos los técnicos y aficionados a la electrónica, desde Málaga, España. Me he registrado esta mañana; me he dedicado a la técnica electrónica desde hace 30 años, y veo que este es un gran sitio para compartir y recordar la técnica clásica y moderna de electrónica.


----------



## Tardobass (Ago 7, 2011)

Qué tal queridos colegas!!!
Soy nuevo aquí en el foro, bueno la verdad me había registrado hace tiempo, pero apenas es que estoy navegando por aquí y me encantó!!!. Sólo que tengo inconvenientes, aún no sé muy bien como es la política de aquí, ya que no puedo hacer casi nada, sino hasta que tenga 25 mensajes y dice que sólo tengo 4 u.u. No se si con mensajes se refiera a respuestas o algo  así, si alguien me explica se los agradecería bastante. Tampoco tengo amigos  AQUÍ , por lo que la imagen de mi perfil permanecerá hasta q*UE* suceda lo contrario jojjoo  .

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6Yxl3aqP8I&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 8, 2011)

el saludo va para todos en el foro con mis mejores deceos de que la pasen bien, ahi estamos pendientitos de uds. para lo que a bien se ofresca, la mejor de las suertes camaradas, hasta la prox.


----------



## gabomosh (Ago 9, 2011)

Bueno queria saludar a todos en le foro.. me acabo de unir y me parece bastante bien la comunidad.... soy fanatico de la electronica vivo en Guatemala...


----------



## DrMoco (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola a todos,

Me llamo Alberto, y soy Ingeniero en Electrónica. Trabajo en Madrid, de Técnico de Laboratorio. Espero poder colaborar activamente en el foro y que entre toda la comunidad de electrónicos podamos echarnos un cable cada vez que nos haga falta.

¡Un saludo a todos!


----------



## tav0 (Ago 9, 2011)

hola gente del foro. soy un estudiante de ingenieria electronica. y con este foro espero que me ayuden y ayudar en lo que pueda. vi muchos posts interesantes estan haciendo un gran laburo. espero que sigan asi.


----------



## lobomorongo (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola
No soy nuevo, pero nunca escribí en el foro, si he consultado distintos temas y creo que este es el medio idóneo para intercambiar información e ideas.
Vivo en Mar del Plata  - Argentina, y trabajo en electricidad y electrónica, soy ingeniero y espero poder colaborar en todos los temas que se presenten.

Como puntapié inicial creo que puedo desarrollar un tema nuevo, por lo menos aquí en Argentina, referente a la fabricación de plaquetas, o de PCBs como también las denominamos. Hace unos años, cuando empezó a nombrarse casi todo con siglas, no sabía el significado de PCB y en muchos lugares donde se da todo por sabido no se aclaraba, y la incertidumbre crecía.

Siempre las siglas obedecen a palabras inglesas a veces largas que se resumen en siglas para no estar escribiendo tanto como AC, DC, BW, SSB etc, para nombrar algunas conocidas, y PCB ( printed circuit board) o placas de circuito impreso. 

Bueno sigo preparando el tema, ademas de un proyecto de tanque para el ataque químico muy interesante con cotrol de temperatura y burbujas que aceleran todo el proceso, que he visto en distintos lugares de la web.

Envío un cordial saludo para todos y estamos en contacto.
Lobomorongo


----------



## dt0029 (Ago 10, 2011)

hola a todos, mi nombre es Daniel, desde San Rafael, mza. hace bastante tiempo que sigo cada uno de sus temas y realmente me ha sido de mucha ayuda cada uno de sus comentarios y opiniones, a tal punto de querer preguntar algo, y utilizando el buscador ya estaba la respuesta.
Solo soy uno mas de los miles de seguidores que siendo miembro desde hace tiempo, observamos y aprendemos en silencio de gente como ustedes, que confian en llegar a una solucion, que tienen la sabiduria para compartir sus conocimientos, sus experiencias y principalmente su tiempo.
No solo sirven de ayuda educativa, sino de apoyo en momentos dificiles. Si, como lo lees..
Les dejo una enorme abrazo para todos, estoy a su disposicion en lo que pueda ayudar, y gracias por ser diferentes!!!


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 10, 2011)

gabomosh dijo:


> Bueno queria saludar a todos en le foro.. me acabo de unir y me parece bastante bien la comunidad.... soy fanatico de la electronica vivo en Guatemala...


hola, te envio un saludo y tambien deceos de que tu estancia en los foros de electronica te resute agradable, sin mas me despido quedando como mtu amigo, hasta la prox.


----------



## Nosoyyo (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Luis y tengo 15 años y soy estudiante de 1º año de electronica, se que soy joven pero siempre me ha interesado todo lo que sea un reto, me interesa la electronica y la informatica me gusta mucho aprender y me parece que este es uno de los buenos lugares para comenzar a hacerlo.

Soy de El Salvador y enrealidad aprecio mucho el empeño que algunos de ustedes ponen a trabajos que hasta cierto punto adoptan como suyos, como verán es mi primer mensaje soy nuevo en el foro pero me gustaría aprender de lo que todos ustedes tienen que enseñar


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 11, 2011)

Saludos a todos los nuevos, y a los viejos también (en el foro, no de edad )



Nosoyyo dijo:


> Hola a todos, mi nombre es Luis y tengo 15 años y soy estudiante de 1º año de electronica, se que soy joven pero siempre me ha interesado todo lo que sea un reto, me interesa la electronica y la informatica me gusta mucho aprender y me parece que este es uno de los buenos lugares para comenzar a hacerlo.
> 
> Soy de El Salvador y enrealidad aprecio mucho el empeño que algunos de ustedes ponen a trabajos que hasta cierto punto adoptan como suyos, como verán es mi primer mensaje soy nuevo en el foro pero me gustaría aprender de lo que todos ustedes tienen que enseñar



En esta comunidad, todos nos ayudamos, ya sean principiantes, como avanzados (no se discrimina a nadie, y ni se debe discriminar a nadie, por ninguna razón)

Para aquellos nuevos, por favor, LEAN estos link (enlaces), es muy importante;
Como iniciarse en El Foro (Foros de Electrónica) por @fogonazo
Normas de participación de la comunidad
reglas de cortesía en Internet

Saludos, y disfruten todo lo que puedan

PD: Mi presentación está en la página 59, a casi lo último


----------



## personajew (Ago 12, 2011)

andres cuenca dijo:


> he creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



hola migo, me parecio muy bueno tu espacio de bienvenida, yo estoy nuevo en esto y me parece interesante y muy educativo soy amante de la electonica , y mas los proyectos,,, pero empesar a opinar es bien dificil por eso de que piden 25 mensajes,, y hasta ahora nadie me escribe,,, tambien soy de palmira pero estoy fuera del pais desde hace 5 aÑos,,, espero que compartamos buenos conocimientos y hablar de otros temas , aunque no sean afines,


----------



## Cacho (Ago 15, 2011)

Bienvenido Personajew.

Lo de los 25 mensajes se refiere a posteos en el foro, no a mensajes que recibas, y sólo te traba para mandar Mensajes Privados o crear álbumes de fotos dentro del perfil.
Por lo demás, podés postear todo lo que quieras en donde quieras, no hay restricciones a eso salvo que no te ajustes a las Normas de Participación.


Saludos


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 15, 2011)

Nosoyyo dijo:


> Hola a todos, mi nombre es Luis y tengo 15 años y soy estudiante de 1º año de electronica, se que soy joven pero siempre me ha interesado todo lo que sea un reto, me interesa la electronica y la informatica me gusta mucho aprender y me parece que este es uno de los buenos lugares para comenzar a hacerlo.
> 
> Soy de El Salvador y enrealidad aprecio mucho el empeño que algunos de ustedes ponen a trabajos que hasta cierto punto adoptan como suyos, como verán es mi primer mensaje soy nuevo en el foro pero me gustaría aprender de lo que todos ustedes tienen que enseñar


bienvenido camarada, no te imaginas siquiera cuantos de los  que estamos en el foro quiesieramos tener tu edad, tienes mucha suerte de empezar temprano, no la desperdicies, estudia mucho y disfruta de esta ciencia, despues cocecharas los frutos que nosotros quisieramos aun cuando tengamos mas edad que tu


----------



## gorogo (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola a todos, Me llamo Gonzalo Soy ingeniero y siempre me a gustado la electronica por eso me uni a este foro para poder seguir aprendiendo y ayudar con algo si es posible.


----------



## fenixdy (Ago 16, 2011)

hola a todos espero esten bien mi nombre es david estudio la ingenieria en robotica industrial en el instituto politecnico nacional en mexico, y pues es mi primer mensaje en este foro, desde muy pequeño me interese por la electronica, y este gusto surgio por ver las caricaturas de transformers jeje la curiosidad de ver como funcionaban las cosas es lo que me llevo a inducirme en este campo tan maravilloso, desde muy pequeño comense a coleccionar componentes electronicos y electricos sin saber que eran o para que servian y siempre trate de hacer encender esas cosas, poco a poco fui conociendo mas ,pero fue hasta la preparatoria donde me decidi por estudiar esto, y por incursionar mas en esta rama de la tecnologia, y me fasina no me arrepiendo de estudiar esto, pero igual aun no soy un experto y pretendo ayudar a personas de este foro de igual manera espero me puedan ayudar, esta es la mejor pagina que he encontrado y se le agradece al creador, bueno esa es mi pequeña y corta historia cuidence y nos estamos viendo por aqui saludos


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola a todos ... Me llamo santiago y vivo en URuguay ! ... Los felicito por la pagina muy muy interesante y supero bueno que gente ayude a otra ... (Intentare hacerlo yo también ) ...

Pequeña Anécdota -> Hace mucho tiempo que me gusta todo esto de la electrónica y lo de experimentar ... por estos motivos he llegado varias veces a http://www.forosdeelectronica.com y varias veces intente registrarme, aburriéndome de hacerlo ya que no lo que no podía hacer es realizar el pequeño problema que hay en el registro ...  jaja (Recuerden que no tenia ningún estudio en esto de la electrónica hasta el momento)... Pasado un largo tiempo a comienzos de este año empece el 1º año de electrónica y como es normal en 1º año me están enseñando cosas simples, y una de ellas es sumar resistencias... por lo que me acorde de http://www.forosdeelectronica.com y volví a probar suerte ... obviamente logre resolver el problema y aki estoy ! jeje... *ahora me siento un poco mas grande  ! *

Espero aprender mucho con http://www.forosdeelectronica.com ! *gracias !*


----------



## nito092 (Ago 17, 2011)

hola a todos, me presento por aquí me a pareció súper chévere su web espero poder resolver mis dudas y tal ves ayudar a alguien en su momento

no soy electrónico, pero no tengo mucho miedo en cuanto a enfrentar una nueva reparación que no conozca 

de antemano muchas gracias a todos


----------



## alonso2402 (Ago 18, 2011)

Hola, ¿qué tal?, soy de Lima - Perú, estudiante de los primeros ciclos de la carrera de Ingeniería Electrónica.

Llegué a este foro buscando respuestas a dudas técnicas de típico novato , y me ha parecido muy interesante los temas por la cantidad y calidad de los post, espero poder seguir despejando mis dudas en este hermoso mundo de la electrónica, para mejorar y saciar mi curiosidad profesional y personal, ya que esta es una actividad que me apasiona; pero como a todos nos ha pasado alguna vez, las dudas de cosas básicas y falta de experiencia práctica me limita a avanzar, es por esto que recurro a foros en el internet para poder observar la experiencia de otras personas .

Espero ser un activo mienbro con mis consultas y dudas, así como en algo que pueda ayudar la experiencia que vaya adquiriendo en mi carrera.

Bueno es un grato momento el poder presentarme, y espero conocerlos y ayudarnos; así que nos vemos y un saludo de parte de un nuevo mienbro.

                                                                                       Atte.: Alonso Muñoz@Yuracc

*Psdt:* Me divertiré como un enano con su oro, viendo los post y temas del foro XD, y así aprender mucho más.....


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 19, 2011)

gorogo dijo:


> Hola a todos, Me llamo Gonzalo Soy ingeniero y siempre me a gustado la electronica por eso me uni a este foro para poder seguir aprendiendo y ayudar con algo si es posible.


saludos ingeniero, bienvenido a este foro, le deceamos una feliz estancia en el. y contamos desde ya con usted. esperamos que disfrute su estancia aqui.


----------



## eduardouria (Ago 19, 2011)

Mi nombre es Eduardo, soy de Barcelona. Tengo 43 años y ya hace muchos terminé la formación profesional de electrónica industrial. Por las cosas de la vida vuelvo a encontrarme con la necesidad de desempolvar y recrecer mis conocimientos en electrónica. Cuento con vuestra colaboración. Nos vemos por los foros

Salud para todos


----------



## cascara (Ago 19, 2011)

Hola, mi nombre es Luis Manuel, y es evidente que soy el mas nuevo por aqui de momento, soy de Elche, España. Mis conocimientos de electronica son pocos, vengo del mundo del diseño cad-cam, pero mi pasion es inmensa, y aunque no tengo mucho tiempo para los hobbies, por aqui estoy para empezar a aprender lo que pueda.
Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 19, 2011)

cascara dijo:


> vengo del mundo del diseño cad-cam, ........



Bienvenido a FE.

Que eso del diseño cad-cam.

Perdón por el Off-Topic.................Saludos.


----------



## cascara (Ago 19, 2011)

Me explique a medias, y eso es peor a veces que mentir.... soy diseñador de calzado, y trabajo con equipos cad (seria pc con programas de diseño 3d y 2d) y equipos cam (maquinas de corte y tallaje de formas en 3d). Espero que haya resuelto tu inquietud. 

Saludos una vez mas.....


----------



## gerardo tovar (Ago 19, 2011)

Hola a todos
bueno antes que nada les queria decir que ya tenia un tiempo en el foro y no me habia presentado, y dar muchiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssimassssssssss graciasssssssss a todos los compañeros del foro por la gran ayuda que e recibido de todos y tambien espero aportar algo para quien lo necesite.

Bueno me presento:

Soy gerardo alejandro de Queretaro mexico, soy tecnico en electronica y estudiante de 5° semestre de mecatronica, y proximamente hare un negocio en google adwords. Apasionado por la musica y los pedales, circuitos y proyectos.(arriba el rock)

Les doy mis infinitas gracias a TODOS y por aprvechar este magnifico mundo del internet. (la era de la informatica)

Gracias ATTE: Gera

"Desperdiciar el tiempo de el Hombre es lo mas parecido al suicidio"


----------



## circuitin (Ago 20, 2011)

Pues como otros compañeros me presento, me llamo Daniel y soy de España, tengo 39 años, no me dedico profesionalmente a la electrónica pero hice FPII electrónica hace muchos años, despues hice ingenieria eléctrica y me dedico a esto, sin embargo me encanta la electrónica y quiero hacerme un pequeño laboratorio para divertirme ya que alguna que otra vez he tenido que reparar algún cacharo de mi propiedad y me he divertido mucho. Por supuesto me ha servido de GRANDÍSIMA ayuda este foro y vuestras impresionantes charlas y exposiciones, a todos MIL GRÁCIAS. 

No tengo mucho tiempo para esto pero de vez en cuando me gusta venir por aquí y ver vuestros aportes, intentaré en la medida que puede hacer alguno yo mismo, de todas formas un fortísimo abrazo a todos y os animo a que sigais con ello pues los conocimientos compartidos humanizan a la gente y eso es lo mas importante.

A todos saludos y gracias.

Daniel


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ago 20, 2011)

me presento soy Pablo,tengo por ahora 18 años,soy de Argetina,Bueno Aires,Ezeiza.
estaba registrado ya en el foro pero casi nunca entraba ahora estoy entrando con frecuencia.
creo que es uno de los mejores lugares de electronica que estuve.Tenes un problema y te ayudan enseguida.Estoy en tercer año de la segundaria estudio electronica este es mi ultimo año.

Saludos a todos.Gracias por resolver algunas dudas que tengo siempre.

Pablito


----------



## personajew (Ago 20, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Bienvenido Personajew.
> 
> Lo de los 25 mensajes se refiere a posteos en el foro, no a mensajes que recibas, y sólo te traba para mandar Mensajes Privados o crear álbumes de fotos dentro del perfil.
> Por lo demás, podés postear todo lo que quieras en donde quieras, no hay restricciones a eso salvo que no te ajustes a las Normas de Participación.
> ...



ok amigo muchas gracias por tu respuesta, ,


----------



## electunica (Ago 21, 2011)

Hola a todos y a todas, me llamo Angel y soy aficionado a la electrónica desde muy joven. Siempre estoy dispuesto a aprender y a enseñar lo poco que pueda saber. Mis conocimientos son de electrónica analogica y digital, pero no tanto como me gustaría. Sigo aprendiendo cada día.
A esta afición le dedico parte de mi tiempo libre.
Me teneis a vuestra disposicion para lo que pueda ayudar.
Mi primer montaje fue una radio de galena. El último es un proyecto con Arduino. 
Gracias por el Foro y enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Nosoyyo (Ago 21, 2011)

alextv44 dijo:


> bienvenido camarada, no te imaginas siquiera cuantos de los  que estamos en el foro quiesieramos tener tu edad, tienes mucha suerte de empezar temprano, no la desperdicies, estudia mucho y disfruta de esta ciencia, despues cocecharas los frutos que nosotros quisieramos aun cuando tengamos mas edad que tu


 Gracias por el apoyo, creanme que me gusta mucho y creo que es una gran herramienta, gracias tambien a DJ T3 ya lo leere.


----------



## capo1 (Ago 22, 2011)

Hola amigos mi nombre es christian y soy del sur de la patagonia chilena y me interesan los temas de electronica en especial quisiera fabricar un provador de reguladores de voltaje de automoviles ,creo que habia alguien que tenia el diagrama para fabricarlo.

se lo agradeceria

muchas gracias


----------



## JOHANA123 (Ago 22, 2011)

HOLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  soy johana123(se pronuncia yojanaaa)este foro esta increible soy nuevo apenas llevo unos cuantos meses y no he participado mucho por mi laboro¡¡¡¡mucho laboroooo!!!!! apenas y he opinado en unos cuantos temas y no he aportado nada,pero estoy en eso, soy ingeniero en electronica y me especialice en diseño el cual nunca ejerci,ya que me dedique a la reparacion de equipos electronicos, apenas estoy armando mi primer amplificador con un simple LM383, YA SABEN EL CLASICO,para principiantes,aqui aprendi ha manejar el pcb wizard,GRACIAS AL FORO Y A TODOS LOS QUE LO INTEGRAN he aprendido mucho he sido corregido,expandido en conocimiento,espero que todos disfruten el foro como YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robo (Ago 22, 2011)

bienvenido capo1 y bienvenido johana! pasense por la arena del foro


----------



## Kalamarus (Ago 22, 2011)

Buenas a todos. Me llamo Marc, y soy de Barcelona, España. Tengo 26, y llevo tocando electronica des de los 16. Estudié 4 años de electronica como técnico y luego como técnico superior, ahora empiezo mi andadura como futuro ingeniero. He trabajado 8 años en varios talleres y empresas dedicadas a la electrónica industrial.
Recientemente, un proyecto en mente me hizo reaterrizar estas ultimas semanas en este foro en el que pienso compartir, colaborar en todo lo que pueda y aprender de ustedes tanto como me permitan y me sea posible. Des de ya, un saludo.


----------



## pepepepote (Ago 24, 2011)

hola soy jose, pepe para los amigos, soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera mandar un saludo a todos los participantes.


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 24, 2011)

pepepepote dijo:


> hola soy jose, pepe para los amigos, soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera mandar un saludo a todos los participantes.



bienvenido, esperamos que sea agradable y provechosa tu estancia en el foro.


----------



## torren (Ago 25, 2011)

Hola q*UE* tal me llamo adolfo, soy de Bolivia y estoy enel segundo año de la carrera de electricidad industrial, cordiales saludos para todos los del foro.


----------



## alextv44 (Ago 25, 2011)

hola, esperamos que tu estancia en el foro te sea provechosa, disfrutala.


----------



## Deltaeco (Ago 27, 2011)

Hola a tod@s , me presento , mi nombre es cirilo Perez y estudio electricidad y electronica ,vivo en canarias Tenerife (no se si existira gente de mi islita por aqui)  me gusta estar realizando circuitos cuando tengo tiempo libre, y hace unas semanas he visto que este foro se mueve muy bien , no soy muy experto pero lo digo para que lo tengais en cuenta ¡¡ 

Espero ayudar en todo lo que pueda, con su permiso.

Muy buenas noches desde Canarias.


----------



## Maxi759 (Ago 27, 2011)

Hola chicos! soy maxi y soy nuevo en el foro, me interesa bastante la electronica aunque recien estoy empezando ya estoy armando algunos circuitos.
Saludos
Maxi


----------



## Deltaeco (Ago 27, 2011)

Maxi759 dijo:


> Hola chicos! soy maxi y soy nuevo en el foro, me interesa bastante la electronica aunque recien estoy empezando ya estoy armando algunos circuitos.
> Saludos
> Maxi



Bienvenido amigo, yo tambien soy nuevillo por aqui, espero ayudarte en lo que aga falta, un saludo compañero.


----------



## Mabb (Ago 29, 2011)

Muy buenas, soy Marc Arbones y dentro de una semana empiezo 1º de electronica industrial y automática en la Rovira i Virgili. Aunque tengo unos conocimientos básicos sobre circuitos i electronica creo que me voy a pasar muchas horas en este foro a partir de hoy.


----------



## Wiibond (Ago 31, 2011)

saludo amigo soy de ccs 26 años, studio trabajo . me gusta la electrinica desde chavo ... me integro a su comunidad con la intencio de compartir mis ideas y aprender un poco mas de toda la comunidad!! pues aqui stamos a la orde para x cosas!!! felis dias y exelent tema..
mi nombre es ioasis


----------



## danpilot (Ago 31, 2011)

Hola a todos!!

Soy Dani tengo 30 años y estoy empezando a aficionarme a la electrónica. Todo empezó por hacerme un pequeño amplificar para unos cascos: 

http://www.faxter.es/Portals/0/Proyectos/Pr04/Pr04(A)_diseño_LM386.pdf

Tras montar el circuito y ver asombrado que funcionaba empecer a mirar mas cosas que siempre quise hacer y que no me habia atrevido.

El problema es que por ahora soy sólo un montador de los circuitos que encuentro por ahí y por allá.

Saludos.


----------



## RedFire (Ago 31, 2011)

Buenas! me llamo fernando y tengo 21 años, soy estudiante de ingenieria en electronica y buscaba un lugar para poder estudiar y conocer mas acerca de este mundo fasinante como es la electronica. no tengo grandes conocimientos ya que no soy tecnico pero soy muy inquieto y me gusta leer mucho. les dejo un abrazo.

Saludos


----------



## alextv44 (Sep 1, 2011)

hola,bienvenido a este foro, esperamos que tu estancia en el, te sea provechosa y agradable, y tambien puedas compartir tus conocimientos con gente que asiste al foro en busca de respuestas a sus incognitas.


----------



## IZNOGUD (Sep 8, 2011)

Mi nombre es Jesus:
Os envío a todos un saludo desde Córdoba (España).
Mis aficiones son las motos y su mecanica, el bricolaje, la lectura, etc.
He recalado por esta foro porque de vez en cuando necesito algo de electronica y en eso estoy "mas pegado", y es que con mi trabajo cada vez necesito mas conocimientos de esta ciencia.
Gracias de antemano a todos por vuestras aportaciones.


----------



## imar (Sep 12, 2011)

Hola, me llamo omar, soy de México, tengo 21 años y estudio Ing. electrónica.
Parece que estoy un poco perdido pues acabo de publicar un tema, la verdad no había visto esta sección. En fin, sólo queria presentarme y decirles que tienen un excelente foro.


----------



## Wilder1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yo soy de medellín estudio y trabajo en el campo electronico`por esta razón me gustaria mucho compartir conocimientos con ud.


----------



## Marce (Sep 15, 2011)

Buenas buenas, soy Marcelo, de Argentina, 27 años, me apasiona la electronica y armar/desarmar "cosas", me gusta aprender de todo un poco, y creo que di en al tecla con este foro, saludos y nos mantenemos en contacto


----------



## cliotronic (Sep 15, 2011)

Hola muy buenas!
 Mi nombre es Javier, escribo desde España , tengo 29 años y soy electricista del automovil.
 Espero aprender mucho de todo lo que vea por aqui y si necesitais algo de mi campo, no os corteis, para eso estamos! muchos saludos!


----------



## miguelgzz5 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hola mi nombre es Miguel,  un saludo desde tierras regias - monterrey en mexico.

Espero que todos los proyectos que se propongan, los cumplan y se diviertan. Aficionados o expertos, gracias por compartir su conocimiento.

saludos.


----------



## JJRG (Sep 18, 2011)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...





Hola Hermanos, Estoy haciendo mi T.E.G sobre un modulo para el estudio de la modulación AM con el IC MC1496. Podrias ayudarme por favor? tengo ciertas dudas que aclarar. Dame tu correo si Puedes. Disculpa. Que estén Finos!  


Por cierto, no me gusta esto d tener que haber enviado mas de 25 msj para poder hacerlo en privad,


----------



## rosana vieira (Sep 21, 2011)

holaa muy buenos dias;

una pregunta este foro es solo para hombres?, no he visto el comentario de la primera mujer jajaja.

Bueno mi nombre es Rosana Vieira nativa de Venezuela, soy técnico superior en instrumentación y actualmente estoy cursando ingeniería Electrónica,  trabajo en una empresa de Ingeniería y servicios Industriales, espero de este foro poder recibir ayuda cuando lo solicite, como al igual ofrecer mis conocimiento a quien lo necesite. saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 21, 2011)

si, si hay varias feminas, incluso tienen su propio grupo


----------



## rosana vieira (Sep 21, 2011)

hola Helmito G, en realidad estoy iniciando hoy. aun no se como movilizarme dentro del grupo. de que manera puedo llegar hasta el grupo que me mencionaste donde participan las mujeres.


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 21, 2011)

pues espero te agrade el foro y te sea de utilidad, las feminas en este foro participan por todos lados, el grupo es este:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/le-femme-electronicas/ lo encuentras en la cabecera del foro donde dice grupos, navega en el foro y veras que encuentras gratas cosas...


----------



## javo16 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hola mi nombre es javier, o javo y a fin de año me recibo de tecnico en telecomunicaciones en el Instituto Industrial Luis A. Huergo.
Hice algunos proyectos que estan orientados todos a la parte de audio, aunque la parte digital tambien me gusta mucho. Hice un amplificador de 30W estereo, uno de 200W estereo y ahora pienso hacer el Clase D con dos mosfet canal N, una fuente switching para alimentarlo y una fuente dobladora de tension para conectar el ampli de 200W al auto.
Espero seguir aprendiendo y algun dia hacer mis propios aportes. Saludos


----------



## beto Salda (Sep 23, 2011)

Hola que Tal Yo soy Alberto Martinez Saldaña Me pueden llamar beto, también como muchos suscritos al foro me encantan todas sus aplicaciones y mas me encanta porque tenemos el poder de crear y mejorar muchas cosas estoy muy contento de pertenecer a este foro y poder compartir conocimientos Con todos ustedes Un Cordial Saludo Hasta Pronto



cliotronic dijo:


> Hola muy buenas!
> Mi nombre es Javier, escribo desde España , tengo 29 años y soy electricista del automovil.
> Espero aprender mucho de todo lo que vea por aqui y si necesitais algo de mi campo, no os corteis, para eso estamos! muchos saludos!



ahh ok javier muchas Gracias


----------



## VerYvlen (Sep 23, 2011)

Guau, aquí si que hay muchísima gente. Hola, me llamo Veronica y estoy aquí porque este foro me llamo la atención, cada vez que comienzo un proyecto y lo busco en google me sale esta página pero nunca puedo ver ningún contenido, entonces me uno, además leo los comentarios aunque no pueda ver mucho y se nota que hay gente que me pueda ayudar. Espero poder ayudarlos también, a las chicas y los señores  Soy Técnico Superior en Electrónica pero estudio para Ingeniería en Control Industrial y me apasiona todo esto.


----------



## beto Salda (Sep 23, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> pues espero te agrade el foro y te sea de utilidad, las feminas en este foro participan por todos lados, el grupo es este:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/le-femme-electronicas/ lo encuentras en la cabecera del foro donde dice grupos, navega en el foro y veras que encuentras gratas cosas...



Uhmmmmmmmmm que bien



VerYvlen dijo:


> Guau, aquí si que hay muchísima gente. Hola, me llamo Veronica y estoy aquí porque este foro me llamo la atención, cada vez que comienzo un proyecto y lo busco en google me sale esta página pero nunca puedo ver ningún contenido, entonces me uno, además leo los comentarios aunque no pueda ver mucho y se nota que hay gente que me pueda ayudar. Espero poder ayudarlos también, a las chicas y los señores  Soy Técnico Superior en Electrónica pero estudio para Ingeniería en Control Industrial y me apasiona todo esto.



Que padre Compañera Mi Nombre Es Alberto Martínez Saldaña Y si en algo te puedo ayudar con todo Gusto también me apasiona esto soy electrónico y si necesitas ayuda en control, interfaces Programación de Micro controladores o cualquier cosa de electrónica no digo que sea bien fregón pero si en algo te puedo ayudar Con todo Gusto Saludos.


----------



## VerYvlen (Sep 23, 2011)

lo de microcontroladores recien lo estoy aprendiendo, muchas gracias por ofrecer la ayuda, se que sera sumamente util


----------



## beto Salda (Sep 23, 2011)

rosana vieira dijo:


> holaa muy buenos dias;
> 
> una pregunta este foro es solo para hombres?, no he visto el comentario de la primera mujer jajaja.
> 
> Bueno mi nombre es Rosana Vieira nativa de Venezuela, soy técnico superior en instrumentación y actualmente estoy cursando ingeniería Electrónica,  trabajo en una empresa de Ingeniería y servicios Industriales, espero de este foro poder recibir ayuda cuando lo solicite, como al igual ofrecer mis conocimiento a quien lo necesite. saludos



Hola Rossana que tal bueno Yo me llamo Alberto Martinez Saldaña soy de México y soy Electrónico Recien Egresado y que bueno que se adorna el foro con la presencia del Sexo femenino Si en algo te puedo apoyar Con todo Gusto Hasta Pronto y no importa el genero sino las ganas y el entusiasmo por la electrónica Todos Aprendemos de Todos



VerYvlen dijo:


> lo de microcontroladores recien lo estoy aprendiendo, muchas gracias por ofrecer la ayuda, se que sera sumamente util



Claro que si Veronica con todo Gusto 



beto Salda dijo:


> Uhmmmmmmmmm que bien
> 
> 
> 
> Que padre Compañera Mi Nombre Es Alberto Martínez Saldaña Y si en algo te puedo ayudar con todo Gusto también me apasiona esto soy electrónico y si necesitas ayuda en control, interfaces Programación de Micro controladores o cualquier cosa de electrónica no digo que sea bien fregón pero si en algo te puedo ayudar Con todo Gusto Saludos.



Creo que me equivoque hace rato Conteste en otro lado jiji y bueno Pues claro que si Veronica Con todo Gusto en lo que pueda hasta Pronto



JJRG dijo:


> Hola Hermanos, Estoy haciendo mi T.E.G sobre un modulo para el estudio de la modulación AM con el IC MC1496. Podrias ayudarme por favor? tengo ciertas dudas que aclarar. Dame tu correo si Puedes. Disculpa. Que estén Finos!
> 
> 
> Por cierto, no me gusta esto d tener que haber enviado mas de 25 msj para poder hacerlo en privad,



Estoy muy de acuerdo contigo TAMPOCO me parece eso  y en si que necesitas?


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 23, 2011)

creo que deben de leerse las normas del foro, no puedes poner tu correo...


----------



## yadisant (Sep 26, 2011)

Buen dias

Me alegra haber encontrado este fantastico Foro en el cual nos podamso ayudar mutuamente.


Gracias


----------



## jgarma (Sep 26, 2011)

Anda que menuda educación. Mil perdones por no dejar antes el msj de bienvenida  Pues aqui estoy para dar guerra


----------



## satolivetti (Sep 26, 2011)

Hola, soy técnico de un servicio de reparación de ordenadores y fotocopiadoras.
Estaré encantado de ayudaros en lo que pueda. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Stivensound (Sep 27, 2011)

hola que tal a todos, me llamo Stivenson Velez y soy tecnólogo en mantenimiento electrónico e instrumentación industrial, y sin duda alguna en este foro se encuentran personas de mucha calidad, sera un gustazo compartir con ustedes, cualquier duda no duden...  en preguntarme que estaré encantado de compartir mi poco conocimiento con ustedes. un saludo y gracias.


----------



## ernesto ka (Oct 1, 2011)

hola!!!! que tal?    yo soy TSu en mecatronica recien egresado pero tengo cierta pasion por la electronica acabo de entrar a este foro soy de ocoyoacac edo. mexico trabajo en una feria de juegos mecanicos.
espero compartir ideas con todos ustedes y que tambien me ayuden.
suerte para todos!!!!!!!!


----------



## facusoft (Oct 2, 2011)

Hola soy facundo de argentina y siempre la electronica fue mi hobby principal, cuando era chico tocaba la viola y como consiguiente atrajo mi atencion la electronica. Cuando a los 8 años desarme el combinado de la abuela y en la entrada de señal le coloque un parlante el cual hacia de microfono, este parlante lo pegue con poxipol a la caja acustica de mi guitarra y en ese momento tuve mi primera guitarra electrica despertando la admiracion de mis familiares. Asi comenzo mi historia con la electronica.

Lamentablemente no tuve la oportunidad de seguir alguna carrera relacionada pero como hobby me dio muchisimas sactisfacciones.


----------



## Ramon Sosa (Oct 5, 2011)

Hola:
Aquí me presento, soy de Uruguay, vivo en la ciudad de Mercedes, capital del departamento de Soriano. Anteriormente ( hace tiempo ) ingresé a este foro y luego perdí contacto y contraseña. Hace unas semanas volví a solicitar mi ingreso y me registré con mi segundo nombre, porque aparecía como ya usado el primero o algo así. Mi nombre completo es Luis Ramón Sosa, y ahora acá estoy como Ramón Sosa.  Hace 32 años que trabajo en una industria papelera en electricidad y electrónica industrial, aunque en esta última mis comienzos fueron mas que nada como hobby, de chico, como muchos en el foro, me atrajo desarmar radios para hacer otras cosas con sus elementos. Revistas de electrónica que caían en mis manos, eran para mí el mejor de lo regalos. Tengo en mi casa muchos ejemplares, en español, italiano y portugués, con cosas interesantes que me sirvieron para aprender y conocer este mundo apasionante. como se dice por ahí. Creo que  todos los que incursionamos en esto, tenemos sentimientos parecidos y una radio vieja o una plaqueta electrónica, tiene un valor que sólo nosotros sabemos darle. Todo sirve, todo se recicla o se restaura. Mis consultas de hace unos días buscaban información sobre sonido óptico de cine, ya que hace un tiempo tengo un viejo proyector al que le faltaba todo el sistema de audio y quería restaurar. Me encontré con la grata sorpresa de obtener respuestas muy rápido y con muchos aportes que enriquecieron el post,  recibiendo de varias partes del mundo ideas y esquemas. Estoy ahora trabajando con eso, y ni bien tenga resultados los informaré.
Bien, no aburro más y espero que así como me ayudaron, yo pueda hacer lo propio con mis conocimientos y experiencia en la rama eléctrica. Reciban todos mi cordial y fraterno saludo desde Uruguay. Luis.


----------



## imabest (Oct 8, 2011)

Hola comunidad:
Antes que nada no pienso presumir mis cualidades, porque tambien tendría que presumir mis defectos. soy tesista de la carrera de ingeniería en electrónica de la Universidad Autónoma de Nayarit, de Tepic Nayarit Mexico. tengo muchas áreas de interés, principalmente biomédica, astrofísica, óptica, y las bellas artes principalmente música, teatro y literatura. 

tengo experiencia suficiente como para ayudar y poner mi grano de arena en esta comunidad, un cordial saludo reciban todos colegas, que estén muy bien.


----------



## Genios (Oct 14, 2011)

Hola a todos!!

Bueno soy aficionado en esto de la electrónica y por aquí estaré para aprender todo lo que pueda y más!! Soy de España y tengo cursado formación profesional de grado superior en electrónica industrial aunque al terminar me desvié un poco a la rama informática.

Saludos a todo el mundo!!!


----------



## lhidal28 (Oct 16, 2011)

Saludos. Mi nombre es Luis hidalgo. Soy de venezuela. Edad 40. Soy un entusiasta reparador de mis propios electrodomesticos, con algunas limitaciones ya que no soy profesional de la electronica. Sin embargo espero que con su ayuda pueda encontar las soluciones que busco a determinados problemas que expresare mas adelante, simepre con el fin de lograr el objetivo de reparar lo que se puede. muchas gracias


----------



## charlie45 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hola a todos, y bienvenida especial a Luis Hidalgo.
Hace mucho tiempo que me presenté, pero como practicamente no he podido accder al sitio, vuelvo a hacerlo
Soy un ingeniero electrico cubano, aficionado a la elctronica desde mi niñez,desdepues de trabajar  muchos años en la Empresa Electrica de mi pais, mi vida dio un giro completo al pasar a ser Sonido y Luces en un importante Centro Cultural de La Habana, mucho mas cercano a la electronica para alegria mia.
Por un tiempo en ese lugar tuvimos acceso a la libre internet, pero de un tiempo aca nos la restringieron totalmente, solo podemos acceder a los sitios punto cu , por lo que he tenido que buscar otros lugares para poder comunicarme con este maravilloso Foro.
A los que disfutan de libertad de navegacion, den gracias a Dios por tenerla, yo me mantendré en contacto, los quiero a todos
Un abrazo
Charlie


----------



## efrain zamora (Oct 17, 2011)

Hola mi nombre es Efrain Zamora, me inscribi para aprender algo mas, ayudar en lo que pueda, aqui estoy para cualquier duda, soy de Monterrey NL de la carrera Ing en Mecatronica
saludos



lhidal28 dijo:


> Saludos. Mi nombre es Luis hidalgo. Soy de venezuela. Edad 40. Soy un entusiasta reparador de mis propios electrodomesticos, con algunas limitaciones ya que no soy profesional de la electronica. Sin embargo espero que con su ayuda pueda encontar las soluciones que busco a determinados problemas que expresare mas adelante, simepre con el fin de lograr el objetivo de reparar lo que se puede. muchas gracias



eit saludos a venezuela, en lo que pueda ayudar aqui estamos, desde monterrey NL, mexico


----------



## jacele (Oct 19, 2011)

bueno me llamo jacele agradesco a los creadores de esta pag por q*UE* me a ayudado bastatne yo estoy comenzando aprender electronica..... tengo 21 años


----------



## Iván Francisco (Oct 20, 2011)

Hola a todos:
Mi nombre es Iván Francisco y con 53 pirulos encima nunca estudié electrónica, simplemente sigo ligado a ella desde los 13 años cuando me ganaba unos pesos soldándole unos pre Fapesa a mi primo, mayor que yo, el si había studiado en la UTN.
Soy de Buenos Aires y la vida me llevó siempre por otros caminos, mi profesión actual es odontólogo (nada que ver, no?) pero la electrónica nunca me abandonó. Vine a parar a este foro como muchos otros, porque google así lo quiso, y aquí decidí echar raices, tengo un par de amigos por acá: Juanma y Juanfilas a los que les mando un abrazo!!! 
Me gusta mucho dibujar las pcb, encontré en esto casi un vicio, soy muy prolijo y obsesivo, quizás por esto mismo que no me permito mostrar mucho mis cosas.....porque me critico mucho.
He armado varios proyectos...muchos de otros foros, españoles, australianos....y muchos otros tengo en la manga listos para cuando sobren algunos pesos.
Un abrazo a toda la comunidad
Ivan


----------



## criantarr (Oct 21, 2011)

hola mi nombre es cristian, y pues soy un joven el cual le gusta interactuar mucho con la electronica. soy de colombia espero encontrar mucha ayuda y poder coloborar con todo lo que este en mis manos..


----------



## jordi.lopez. (Oct 21, 2011)

Joder! He estado un mogolón de tiempo sin conectarme. Que sepais que sigo por aqui.
Saludos.


----------



## paloionico (Oct 25, 2011)

hola a todos me dicen palo ,soy tecnico  ,reparo y armo equipos de guitarra ,bajo y dj ,me gustan los amplificadores transistorizados y valvulares ,aprender y compartir ,espero conocerlos a todos como colegas y amigos


----------



## MD80 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Andrés, soy técnico aeronáutico, y hace tiempo que leo el foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 25, 2011)

¡Bienvenidos a la comunidad!


----------



## karlos1014 (Oct 26, 2011)

buenas.. mi nombre es Carlos, tengo 22 años... estudio electrónica, soy de Bogotá Colombia y pues, me gustaría conocer personas, por este medio.... y no solo eso, sino aprender de las personas mas experimentadas ya que hasta ahora voy en 3er semestre... y quiero aprender mucho mas...
Dios les bendiga a todos.


----------



## jacob brandon chavez (Oct 27, 2011)

HOLA FOROS DE ELECTRONICA...
Mi nombre es jacob....me gusta mucho,la electronica aun no tengo mucho conocimiento en esta rama, pero aun asi me gusta...es mi deceo aprender mas..es por eso que estamos aqui..y creo que aqui hay personas que saben mucho del tema...aparte de´proyectos que hasen..mi admiracion para todos...Dios les bendiga a todos ustedes,y que bueno que existe este foro pues asido de ayuda.


----------



## pedrope (Oct 29, 2011)

Hola me presento mi nombrce es pedro. Mi ¿gusto, ilusion? por la electronica surgio cuando a mediados de los 60 lei en mecanica popular (por favor no me reten por ello)que se habia inventado un amplificador de audio del tamaño de una arveja. Era el ¡transistor! que habia nacido hacia unos pocos años. chau hasta la proxima


----------



## marelby araujo cervantes (Oct 30, 2011)

hola amigos del foro mi nombre es edwar hurtado tengo 35 años  soy tegnologo e ingeniero en electronica y telecomunicaciones tengo  un almacen y taller  hacen 18 años que trabajo en la electronica soy adicto a ella  me gustaria compartir mis experiecias con todos ustedes  soy de colombia  y si es de su agrado de ahora en adelante cambiaremos ideas y conocimientos .


----------



## danielmoba (Nov 6, 2011)

hola amigos y compañeros del foro, mi nombre es Daniel Moreno, soy profesional de la electronica desde hace 22 años, me dedique a la t.v  y telecomunicaciones y actualmemnte a la electronica aplicada a la electromedicina e industria, llevo siguiendo este foro desde hace algún tiempo y bueno ya estoy por aca.
Salu2 a tod@s


----------



## rafgerycyndi (Nov 11, 2011)

hola a todos mi nombre es cynthia moreno, soy tecnico en reparacion y mantenimiento de equipo de computo, tambien reparo celulares (de esto soy autodidacta), y debido a la necesidad empezare con la electronica que eso no lo enseñan en la escuela de computo jeje aunq*UE* creo q*UE* deberian p*UE*s van de la mano pero en fin espero poder aprender mucho de ustedes y tambien aportar en lo que pueda.
por cierto tengo 36 años, soy de campeche, mexico, saludos


----------



## antonioquinto (Nov 15, 2011)

Hola a Todos, 

Mi nombre es Antonio Quinto Aragón, vivo en la cd de Xalapa, Veracruz, México, soy técnico automotríz, especializado en fuel injection, llegué al foro porque tomé un seminario sobre reparación de ECU´s, y eso me ha generado muchas nuevas inquietudes.
 He visto en el foro que hay dos o tres post sobre el tema, y todos estos bastante interesantes, completos y con comentarios acertados y bien fundados, quisiera poder decir que quiero aportar algo al foro, pero mis conocimientos en electrónica son muy, muy pocos, mas bien tengo conocimientos en mecánica, tambien conozco bien el tema de el analisis de los gases que emiten los vehiculos de gasolina, si alguien quisiera conocer la interpretación de los gases que arroja su auto, con gusto le diré que significa cada gas y porqué lo emite y si está fuera o dentro de los stándares.

Un tema que me interesa y no lo he visto como tal, es la progración del módulo de la transmisión del EASYTRONIC de los vehiculos que en mexico vende chevrolet con el nombre de meriva, (creo que realmente son autos marca OPEL) 
estos módulos consisten en tres motores paso apaso que operan el embrague y las horquillas de la caja de velocidades, y para programarlos y resetearlos se venden unos equipos que son algo costosos, por lo que creo que estos se pueden sustituir con algún controlador de motores de paso a paso.... si alguien tiene alguna experiencia con la programación del EASYTRONIC sería bueno escucharlo.


----------



## djpeluza (Nov 17, 2011)

hola amigos del foro mi nombres es henry sanchez de Venezuela soy nuevo en el mundo de la electrónica y quisiera su ayuda con su experiencia y tambien aqui en el foro ya que quiero subir un diagrama que quisiera realizar en proyecto pero esta todo los componentes alrreves y de pana no se como subir la foto para que me ayudaran


----------



## gjsolis (Nov 19, 2011)

Buenas a todos.
Mi nombre es Gustavo Solis y soy de Paraguay.
He encontrado mucho material util en este foro y llegué a realizar algunos circuitos de amplificadores que llegaron a resultarme bastante bien, tambien encontré muchas recetas a problemas no tan comunes en televisores.
Es bueno tener un sitio donde la mayoría son personas ingeniosas y tratan de salir fuera de lo comun (que por cierto hacer lo mismo de siempre es muy aburrido).
Tiempo atras me dedicaba a realizar reparaciones de equipos electronicos, pero hace mas de cinco años que he dejado ese trabajo, pero no asi la atraccion y las ideas que todo el tiempo rondan por mi mente en cuanta a la ELECTRONICA se refiere.
Decidí dejar de lado este maravilloso mundo ya que no me generaba recursos suficientes como para cubrir mis necesidades y por esa razon me rebusqué en un empleo con mas produccion.
Pero todo el tiempo estoy pendiente de los avances de la tecnologia y los cambios constantes que sufre la misma, y a la vez trato de actualizarme a la par.
He realizado y concluido varios proyectos de amplificadores (que por cierto es lo que mas me gusta), y de tan bien que me salió no me quedé con ninguno, siempre había algun amigo o conocido que terminaba comprando lo que había creado.
Por ahora lo que me está interesando es aplicar la electronica a vehiculos (indicador de baterias con led, tacometro digital, iluminacion de tableros con led,etc.), es una de los cambios que llegado a realizar es un verdadero placer ver el resultado funcionando al 100% y todo es HECHO EN CASA.
Espero la colaboracion de siempre por parte de todos los integrantes de esta ESPECTACULAR PAGINA y tambien estaré aportando mi grano de arena para este fascinante mundo de la ELECTRONICA.
Un saludo cordial para todos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 19, 2011)

gjsolis bienvenido ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## mercrominaroja (Nov 25, 2011)

Hola a todos, yo soy Sergio, tengo 30 años y soy estudiante de Bellas Artes, siempre me ha gustado mucho construir cosas desde que era pequeñito, aunque a nivel electrónica no tengo muchos conocimientos, siempre me interesó el mundo tecnológico, actualmente hago obras con referencias electrónicas y poco a poco quiero ir ampliando conocimientos, aunque no tengo mucho tiempo, ya que aprendo 3d, mientras dedico mucho tiempo también a la edición de vídeo, fotografía, dibujo, etcétera, pero considero que la electrónica por si misma es un arte, como cualquier otra profesión, solo es mirarlo así.. Bueno no me enrollo más, un abrazo a tod@s-


----------



## davecop13 (Dic 2, 2011)

hola mi nombre es David soy colombiano tengo 21 años soy estudiante te ingenieria de sistemas  tengo conocimientos leves de elctronica y muchas ganas de aprender espero ser muy pronto parte activa de este foro


----------



## Electronico91 (Dic 6, 2011)

Hola, mi nombre es Iñaki. Tengo 20 años y soy de San Sebastian (España), realmente la electronica no me habia apasionado hasta ahora y ahora que estoy cursando 3er curso de ingenieria electronica en la universidad he empezado a sentir que me gusta mucho y que es algo verdaderamente interesante. 

Me gustaría haberme dado cuenta antes de lo realmente bonita que es la electronica y haber comenzado con ella desde antes, por ello me he registrado a este foro con muchas ganas de aprender, plantear mis dudas, y ayudar (aunque sea en lo que pueda con mis pequeños conocimientos por ahora).

Un saludo. =)


----------



## javi20 (Dic 10, 2011)

Hola, mi nombre es Javier, tengo 19 años y soy de Ecuador, actualmente me encuentro estudiando en la carrera de ing. Mecatronica, ya que la electrónica me ha gustado mucho e inclusi temas relacionados con la tecnología y espero aprender mas y ser miembro activo de este foro


----------



## BKAR (Dic 11, 2011)

Bienvenido Javier!! y bienvenidos Todos a la comuidad...
te aseguro que buscando bien y haciendo los preguntas adecuadas no tendras nigun problema
uno aprende mas cuando busca por si solo, así me tope con el foro, y me encanta poder compartir,aprender , despejar mis dudas en este campo tan genial que es la electrónica


----------



## zacdiogo (Dic 13, 2011)

Hola mi nombre es diego sebastian tengo 14 años y esto de la electronica me apasiona desde muy chico, aprendi unas cosas de niño por que un tio arregla televisones.
pienso hacer una carrera en mecatronica pienso estudiar eso por que me gusta mucho y no por lo que paguen o algo asi


----------



## gasoberal (Dic 14, 2011)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


hola a todos mi nombre es Gerardo soy de santa fe capital,argentina tengo casi 42 años que mi cumple es esta semana me dedico a la reparación de tv, dvd y controles remotos hace 8 años, acá en argentina tenemos algunos problemas por que las importaciones están casi cerradas y no hay repuestos para reparar las cosas de electrónica


----------



## Drahcir77 (Dic 15, 2011)

Saludos a todos en el foro...

 Después de mucho tiempo de estar solo mirando por el foro (Años para ser sincero) pero no participar ni registrarme formalmente me he decidido a probar suerte y a sacarle provecho a este medio, por lo cual hago por aquí mi formal presentación ya que no me había atrevido nunca antes pues soy (o al menos era) bastante tímido en cuanto a lo de los foros en Internet...Pero la realidad es que la pasión por la electrónica y temas como los que se tratan aquí es imposible de evitar...

La verdad es que hace ya un par de años me enfrasque en la modificación de una fuente de pc atx, primero para convertirlas en cargadores de baterías a unos 13.8v y mas de 15A pero luego fue para lograr encender una pc en mi carro (o sea ya hacerme un CarPC para pobres) y la verdad que me arrepiento de no haberme involucrado mas en este foro pues tuve que pasar por muchas dificultades para lograrlo de manera empírica y mecánica debido a mi escasa experiencia, conocimientos y/o recursos.....

Pero bueno ya me estoy pasando con este post tan largo... Ahora me despido agradeciendo a todos y de manera muy especial a gente como Mnicolau y algunos mas por tremendos aportazos con su esfuerzo personal y conocimientos. Tal vez luego podría ser yo que pueda aportar a la comunidad aunque no se compare con lo que han hecho ustedes.


----------



## PauFCB (Dic 15, 2011)

Hola mi nombre es Pau! Actual estudiante de Grado en ingenieria electrónica y automática, apasionado por el mundillo de la electrónica y con ganas de seguir aprendiendo y ayudar a la gente.

Saludos y un placer.


----------



## javo16 (Dic 16, 2011)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Javier (o Javo) soy Técnico en Telecomunicaciones recién recibido 
Me gusta mucho la parte de audio, hice 2 amplificadores, de 30W estereo y de 200W estereo tambien con protección de parlantes que elimina el puf incial. Estoy pensando en hacer la fuente switching de mnicolau para sacar el pesado transformador y realizar la otra fuente switching de 12V DC para conectar el ampli al auto.
Tambien me interesa la parte de control por RF, en estos momentos estoy arreglando un auto viejo de juguete que le voy a poner y servo motor ya que solo anda para adelante y atras y quiero hacerlo mas  completo.
Saludos para todos, Javo.


----------



## jork (Dic 16, 2011)

Hola todos..... Mi nombre es Gabriel y soy super aficionado al mundo de la Electrónica.....
Me gustan los temas de audio de gran señal; en el sitio donde resido estos temas son de gran popularidad y  los aportes que realizan los participantes de estos foros  son de gran utilidad.....
La verdad es una de las paginas de foros que mas me a gustado.... saludos para todos...  Feliz navidad...


----------



## Joytike (Dic 17, 2011)

Amm bueno yo soy Jose Eduardo Osegueda Cruz ME gusta la electrónica, y pues quiero aprende por eso me suscribí.

Soy un Moderador en un foro de telefonía, y se que es lidiar con los users que no siguen las reglas , espero y no hacer spam, pero así empieza uno sin saber nada espero y me puedan ayudar y después ayudarlos, dijera un amigo que me he encontrado en un  foro

Hoy por mi, mañana por ti.

Bendita electrónica


----------



## jork (Dic 18, 2011)

hola a todos mi nombre gabriel, soy aficionado ala  electrónica  y espero seguir aprendiendo de los valiosos
temas que en esta pagina se debaten, gracias a todos los participantes en los foros por sus comentarios, saludos para todos.


----------



## multidimensional (Dic 18, 2011)

muy buenas desde españa, aragon, me acebo de registrar en foro de electronica y por fin he encontrado el sitio idoneo donde desarrollar todas mis habilidades y compartir cosas en todos los ambitos de las electronica.

IRE escribiendo y aportando cosas cada vez que puedo, un saludo.


----------



## Drahcir77 (Dic 18, 2011)

Drahcir77 dijo:


> Saludos a todos en el foro...
> 
> Después de mucho tiempo de estar solo mirando por el foro (Años para ser sincero) pero no participar ni registrarme formalmente me he decidido a probar suerte y a sacarle provecho a este medio, por lo cual hago por aquí mi formal presentación ya que no me había atrevido nunca antes pues soy (o al menos era) bastante tímido en cuanto a lo de los foros en Internet...Pero la realidad es que la pasión por la electrónica y temas como los que se tratan aquí es imposible de evitar...
> 
> ...



Les ruego me perdonen por la equivocación de postear donde no debía, disculpen mi poca pericia en esto de los foros...

Perdón de verdad que tal vez habré sido yo el ultimo en el mundo en aprender a manejarse adecuadamente en Internet.


----------



## ONOFRE (Dic 21, 2011)

Hola a todos los de foros de electronica.
Mi nombre es Freddy Onofre, decir que el conocimiento y el aprendizaje no tiene limites, sea en cualquier lugar del mundo uno se encuentre. Agradecer a todos por haberme colaborado con sus ayudas, ya que el mundo de la electrónica es ampio, un mundo que no tiene fin. 
Felicidades por las fiestas navideñas.


----------



## gustavo01 (Dic 21, 2011)

Hola para todos los del foro mi nombre Gustavo Rodriguez, soy  colombiano y me gusta mucho electronica sobre todo lo que tiene que ver con sonido y luces estoy estudiando una tecnologia en electronica y es muy divertido lo de los proyectos diseñando e imprimiendo circuitos. saludos y este foro es lo maximo he aprendido muchisimo aca. muchos exitos para todos.


----------



## kykyly (Dic 22, 2011)

Hola a todos y feliz navidad
Me llamo Pepe  soy de Sevilla  y espero ayudar en todo lo que pueda


----------



## Chuckyy (Dic 28, 2011)

Buenas tardes a todos desde Barcelona,

Llevo mucho tiempo leyendoos, y menos registrado y, aunque me gusta de siempre la electronica, no tengo mucho tiempo para ella....

Espero pasarmelo bien entre vosotros.


----------



## Crloz E (Dic 30, 2011)

buenas  
me llamo carlos   soy de    peru-lima   eh leido esta pagina hace un buen tiempo
me gusta  el tiempo  que se dan para ayudar a otros  espero poder hacer lo mismo  
y quitarme algunas dudas.
y un feliz anio !


----------



## NandoGTB (Ene 1, 2012)

Buenas!!! Me llamo Fernando como se puede intuir por mi usuario  Soy estudiante de un módulo superior de eléctronica, empezandolo más bien, por lo que mis conocimientos son muy básicos. Me uno a la comunidad para  resolver algunas dudillas, y en lo que humildemente pueda contribuir. Soy aficionado al audio y un intento de músico, y por ahí suelen ir mis "proyectos", aunque también me gusta ampliar y conocer un poco de todo a lo que electrónica se refiere. 

 Un saludo!!


----------



## AZTRAL (Ene 1, 2012)

Q TAL, SOY ULISES, estudiante de mexico, actualmente estudiante en la ING ROBOTICA INDUSTRIAL, , mm en cuanto a conocimientos, se podria decir que estoy en el intermedio, espero aportar con los ya amplios conocimientos que tengo y espero me ayuden a crear algunos proyectos que tengo, gracias, nos veremos muy pronto


----------



## haeresis (Ene 4, 2012)

Saludos me presento, soy miguel, de México, soy músico, poeta y vendedor de autos, me interesa la electrónica, eh estado dentro de esto casi un año, se puede decir que soy principiante, todo lo que se sobre electrónica fue por autodidactismo, espero, ayudar en lo que se pueda con la comunidad


----------



## rsosamx (Ene 4, 2012)

Q*UE* tal,  soy roberto mascareño  soy de Mexico .  me interesa mucho aprender cosas de ustedes q*UE* ya tienen experiencia y espero seguir aprendiendo nuevas cosas con la electronica


----------



## ernestosantamaria (Ene 5, 2012)

Hola. Me llamo Ernesto y soy de España. Hace mucho que me gusta la electronica, pero nunca pase mas alla del soldador, y creo que ya es momento de dar un pasito mas y aprender a hacer proyectos, no solo montarlos. Asi que nada, por aqui me tendran con un monton de dudas por resolver, jejeje.

Saludos.


----------



## mikke (Ene 5, 2012)

Buenas, 
Soy Miguel,español y un aficionado mas a la electrónica, me gusta llevar a cabo algunos pequeños proyectos.
Con la ayuda de vuestras ideas y las mias, a ver si vamos mejorando y acabamos haciendo algo grande.
un saludo para todos vosotros


----------



## Gabriel San (Ene 6, 2012)

Hola !!!
Soy Gabriel San, estoy en el estado de México, les cuento que desde la edad de 23 años me ha llamado la atencion lo relacionado al audio, a tal grado de hacerme dj y posteriormente arme un pequeño equipo de sonido con el que vengo trabajando en fiestas privadas en mi zona y afortunadamente me a ido bien, el motivo por el cual entro a este foro es porque quiero involucrarme un poco en lo que al servicio de mi equipo se refiere, ya que como es sabido el constante trabajo lleva a que los aparato se vayan desgastando y en ocaciones se lleguen a descomponer, lo mas facil y lo que en su mayor parte he hecho es llevar el equipo a reparación, pero lamentablemente he tenido muy malas experiencias, una de ellas por ejemplo fue cuando se me descompuso un amplificador peavy 800 que tenia, el cual el tecnico segun especialista me dijo que todos los transistores se habian volado, bueno pues yo no sabiendo nada le crei y le deje el trabajo, el aparato si me lo arreglo, pero para mi sorpresa un compañero me cuenta que este tecnico tiene la muy mala costumbre de siempre cambiarle las piezas originales a lo que la gente le lleva y le pone sustitutos, eso lo pude comprobar cuando me puse a investigar un poco ya que aunque un canal servia el le cambio todo segun para que no me diera lata en el futuro, claro me cobro un ojo de la cara, yo se que estos trabajos no son varatos y lo entiendo, pero ahora he decidido tener por lo menos un poco de conocimiento para no ser engañado por tipos como este, varias ocaciones antes de llevar mis aparatos al taller les doy su revisada, en muchas ocaciones he descubierto la falla cuando es sencilla y soluciono el problema, cuando por mas que le busco no veo nada a simple vista ya no le muevo y lo llevo a reparación, es hasta hace poco que se me puso en proteccion un amplificador carver que me puse a investigar y encontre el manual de servicio, al checar me doy cuenta otra vez que este aparato que yo lo compre usado y funcionando era reparado pero de igual forma con piezas que no eran las adecuadas, leyendo un poco en varios lugares incluyendo este foro pude entender muchas cosas que yo ni idea tenia, como es que es una resistencia, un diodo, transistores, etc, bueno pues multimetro en mano y con lo aprendido cheque pieza por pieza, logre identificar las fallas y le di solución al problema lo cual me dejo muy contento ya que el amplificador esta funcionando y esta vez hasta lo escucho mejor que antes jeje, por eso he decidido seguir aprendiendo lo mas que se pueda de la gente que se encuentra en este foro ya que me ha sido de mucha utilidad los consejos, tips, experiencias y demas, espero con esto no necesariamente darle solución a todos mis problemas futuros ya que entiendo que para ser un profesional como la mayoria de ustedes se necesita de mucha preparación, pero por lo menos no estar con los ojos cerrados y seguir siendo victima de personas que se aprovechan de la ignorancia, repito no me duele pagar una reparación siempre y cuando sea bien hecha, gracias a todos y por aqui estare tambien apoyando en lo que pueda.


----------



## ROLANDO29 (Ene 6, 2012)

Hola me llamo Raul Flores me gusta la instrumentacion y la electronica, soy un entusiasta sobre todo en el area aplicada a la industria. Actualmente estoy estudiando en el noveno ciclo en la UNSA, Arequipa-Peru.

Paralelamente a esto tambien me dedico a realizar proyectos en intrumentacion industrial. 
En lo personal me gusta jugar al futbol, escuchar los ultimos hits en musica ....

Uhm... me gusta compartir lo que aprendo...
Gracias ha este foro,que muchas recurro a el cuando tengo dudas sobre algun tema.
gracias a todos por estar en el foro y compartir sus experiencias....

Un saludo fraterno!!!


----------



## tryphase (Ene 7, 2012)

bueno pues me toca soy rafa de cordoba (españa) trabajo desde hace 25 años como electromecanico  y cada dia tenemos mas electronica en casi todo loq reparamos y siempre os he liedo sin registrarme pero creo q ha llegado la hora de empezar con los inventos
feliz año nuevo a tod@s


----------



## Campa96 (Ene 7, 2012)

Hola me llamo alejandro Campa, estoy en la preparatoria en la especialidad de electronica apenas estoy empezando, pero creo que aqui se responderan muchas de mis preguntas, quiero empezar a crear


----------



## D i d o (Ene 7, 2012)

Hola, soy Dido. Estoy con vosotros desde hace unas horas. Lo que nos une es la electrónica - un mundo "mágico". Juntos sabemos y podemos más.


----------



## TyM (Ene 9, 2012)

Bienvenidos a todos a éste fantástico foro.

Feliz año nuevo para todos.


----------



## fiernis (Ene 11, 2012)

bueno pues me presento soy fiernis, ing en comunicaciones y electronica, de  DF,Mex.... espero conocer a colegas que esten cerca de mi region para compartir experiencias de este interesante hobby jejeje...

saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 11, 2012)

no seras el fiernis que ya conosco?...


----------



## mcrucesp (Ene 12, 2012)

Hola a todos Mi nombre es Marco y soy de Chile. 
Soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y gogleando encontre este sitio que al comenzar a leer los post  me parecio muy bueno ya que entre todos cooperan para solucionar las dudas. 
Por el momento tengo un proyecto en mente y una que otra duda en variados temas, asi que a medida que vaya progresando y aprendiendo mas, ire haciendo preguntas que creo ustedes seran capaces de responder.
un abrazo fraterno.


----------



## Jhanny (Ene 13, 2012)

Hola a todos solo para reportarme con ustedes,
Me acabo de suscribir a su foro.

Soy tecnico en IT y me fascina la electronica.

"Ayudenme que yo los ayudare"


----------



## djrobe (Ene 16, 2012)

hola, es la primera vez que estoy en este foro y boy mas perdido que un hij**uta en el dia del padre.Mi nombre es ruben y me encanta experimenar y aprender por eso estoy aqui

como puedo poner una foto en mi perfil?


----------



## YIROSHI (Ene 16, 2012)

Hola soy Yiroshi, Ing  Diseñador Electronico y estoy para ayudar no mas comentemen y claro tambien estoy para aprender mas


----------



## Belhart (Ene 16, 2012)

Saludos a todos. 

Me llamo Manel (Manuel en catalán) y escribo desde Barcelona (España). Soy Ingeniero en Electrónica Industrial y he trabajado -y sigo haciéndolo- como técnico de instrumentos de electromedicina. Más concretamente Oftalmología. En estos momentos soy autónomo aunque mi profesión la aprendí en la empresa en la que trabajé hasta hace unos meses. Vengo a aprender de todos vosotros y a brindaros mi ayuda si está mi mano.

Trabajando como autónomo, me tengo que "buscar más la vida" para hacer ciertas reparaciones en instrumentos de los que no dispongo de información, recambios, etc. y estoy seguro de que aqui encontraré respuesta a muchas de las preguntas que me surjan.

Estoy encantado de pertenecer a esta comunidad.


----------



## Mac73 (Ene 17, 2012)

Hola.: Mi nombre es Marcelo Machado vivo en Quilmes Buenos Aires y desde chico tengo el berretín de desarmar cosas sólo para ver que tienen... ahora de más grande puedo decir que las reparo, me especializo en TV y Audio (lo que más me gusta).


----------



## Nixie (Ene 18, 2012)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jordi y vivo en Barcelona, España. Pues nada, otro aficionado más a la electrónica, ya des de pequeño me gustaba desmontar los aparatos caseros, como videos, TV, radio-cassetes ya que mi padre era técnico de reparaciones y me había pasado largas horas por el taller dando vueltas...ahora estoy estudiando eletrónica industrial en la UPC, y tambien aprovecho el tiempo libre para hacer algunos proyectos. , espero aprender mucho de vosotros!


----------



## Souflette (Ene 19, 2012)

Buenas, aquí un veterano de guerra que se dedica a estudiar a tardía hora, pero que hace lo que puede. Me he reenganchado a un Grado en Ing. Electrónica, tema que dejé hace 11 años, pero mira, es un desafío personal. He llegado aquí porque tengo muchas dudas e inquietudes y bueno, que mejor que un poco especializado. Profesionalmente me dedico a la electrónica industrial en automoción. Un saludo y encantado.


----------



## eladio86 (Ene 20, 2012)

Hola a todos!! Mi nombre es Javier, soy natural de Logroño y trabajo como responsable de mantenimiento en una empresa conservera.

No soy habitual del foro, pero un amigo que comentó de su existencia para aportar y resolver dudas y me he animado a participar.

Saludos!!


----------



## miguelec2007 (Ene 22, 2012)

Hola a todos desde Valladolid , España
Soy un antiguo estudiante de electronica y aunque no trabajo en nada relacionado con ello , siempre he seguido aprendiendo y poniendome al dia por aficion

Un saludo desde Pucela


----------



## PREingenieros (Ene 25, 2012)

Hola, soy de Madrid y me apasiona la Electrónica. Soy autodidacta voy aprendiendo un poquito de allí y otro poquito de acá.

Espero aprender mucho de ustedes.

Saludos desde Madrid.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2012)

bienvenido PREingenieros ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
saludos de su majestad


----------



## PREingenieros (Ene 25, 2012)

¡Gracias Majestad!


----------



## fiammeng (Ene 25, 2012)

Hola a todos desde Buenos Aires Argentina.
Soy ingeniero electronico y estoy queriendo volver a mis protoboards, a la soldadura y disfrutar de todos aquellos experimentos que quedaron en el tintero.
Espero poder ayudar y compartir datos con todos.
Gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2012)

fiammeng ,como '*''queriendo volver a mis protoboards''*,es que acaso abandonaste la electrónica?
bienvenido al foro


----------



## dadiaar (Ene 27, 2012)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es David y resido en Valencia, España. Encantado de conocerles.
Tengo formación universitaria, predominantemente informática, pero la electrónica me llamó la atención y pretendo ampliarla.
Siéntense libres de preguntarme cualquier duda.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 27, 2012)

David, bienvenido a la comunidad!


----------



## kadrian (Ene 30, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, escribo desde Guadalajara México, son Ing. en Electrónica, ya tengo...   6 años que sali de la carrera jeje y en este momento estoy laborando como Metrólogo e Instrumentista.

Me gusta la electrónica, y cualquier cosa en la que pueda ayudar con gusto lo hare.

Saludos


----------



## albert091 (Ene 30, 2012)

BUenas

Soy albert de Barcelona
pequeño aficionado ahora en paro y con mas tiempo.
tengo varios proyectos hechos que ire colgando un saludo.


----------



## campino (Ene 31, 2012)

Hola a todos

       Bueno antes de nada presentarme y pedir disculpas ya que hice una consulta sin pasarme por esta seccion, tengo formacion universitaria en electronica aunque por cosas del destino la tengo algo olvidada y ahora estoy un poco intentando actualizar conocimientos. Si desde mi experiencia profesional puedo aportar algo a este foro no dudeis en que lo hare.


Atentamente


----------



## YIROSHI (Ene 31, 2012)

campino dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Bueno antes de nada presentarme y pedir disculpas ya que hice una consulta sin pasarme por esta seccion, tengo formacion universitaria en electronica aunque por cosas del destino la tengo algo olvidada y ahora estoy un poco intentando actualizar conocimientos. Si desde mi experiencia profesional puedo aportar algo a este foro no dudeis en que lo hare.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido a la comunidad Compañero campino, tambien soy novato en el foro y seria genial que aportes tus conocimientos a esta gran comunidad


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Ene 31, 2012)

mi nombre es isaac. vivo en mexico d.f tengo 22 años ( nuevo por aqui )
desde pequeño me encanta la electronica, los 9 años ya hacia mis primeros proyectos faciles claro esta
como el poner un motorcito y hacer un ventilador,

hace un par de años empece denuevo con lo de la electronica. me gusta, hasta ahorira he realizado amplificadores de potencia. ( siguiendo un diagrama )

pienso que la electronica es fundamental para todo. y mas si ayuda a los demas


----------



## subiendo (Feb 2, 2012)

hola buenos dias, mi nombre es Subiendo(david) , tengo 22 años y estudio ingenieria tecnica en informatica de sistemas, he ingresado aqui ya que despues de dos asignaturas de fisica y tecnologia de computadores me ha dado por darle la base práctica a la asignaturas.

Un saludo, y espero aprender mucho en este foro.


----------



## ivanosky (Feb 2, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos, uno más que se une a esta comunidad con idea de ayudar con lo poco que sé y aprender lo que pueda asimilar.

Un cordial saludo a todos


----------



## SergsO (Feb 2, 2012)

Buenas me presento, mi nombre es Sergio, soy de Venezuela tengo 18 años de edad, vine a este foro con muchísimas ganas de aprender de todo un poco, sobretodo en las áreas de Electronica y en Telecomunicaciones, espero aprender bastante y poder brindar mis pocos conocimientos a quienes lo necesiten. Saludos para todos


----------



## hansstevenson (Feb 4, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es Hans y en realidad es la primera vez que escribo en el foro y la verdad me ha ayudado indescriptiblemente ya que soy un estudiante de Ing. Biomédica 7mo semestre actualmente, soy apasionado por los autos, en fin la electrónica es maravillosa pero en el país que vivo (Bolivia) es muy difícil este campo ya que los componentes suelen ser muy caros y el nivel de enseñanza no es el adecuado pero aqui estoy tratando de aprender y a la vez poder ayudar a los que puedan necesitar, en mi caso muchas veces me fue muy dificil entender algunos conceptos que con el tiempo los entendí. pero me parece increíble el poder compartir experiencias sobre todo, realmente me fascina pensar en que las cosas pueden mejorarse... por cierto no he visto a muchas chicas en el foro por que será??? mmmmm......para pensarlo...


----------



## hbertaina (Feb 4, 2012)

Hola! mi nombre es Germán, soy de Córdoba, Argentina. Soy aficionado a la electrónica, pero estudio ingeniería química. Soy guitarrista, y me gusta mezclar guitarra y electrónica... la mayoría de mis proyectos están dedicados a la música. Y como no tengo nada mas que decir, solo les dejo un saludo grande. Y gracias por existir y colaborar con quienes, como yo, no sabemos mucho.


----------



## M3thod (Feb 6, 2012)

Hola buenas tardes a todos:

Me presento, mi nombre es Jimmy, soy de Tenerife. Como todos los que estamos aqui soy un amante de la electronica en general y mi objetivo es compartir y aprender conocimientos. 
Un saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 6, 2012)

Bienvenido M3thod!

Espero que este foro te sea de ayuda y vos tambien ayudes con lo que sabes


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 9, 2012)

bueno espero disculpen la tardanza, ahora yo me presento mi nombre es: Angel De Jesus Castillo Prado. de hay el nick "ADJCP". soy estudiante de electronica y tengo un tallercito donde hago reparaciones mi mayor amor es la electronica lo que mas me gusta son los amplificadores y otros circuitos que no quiero mencionar, de hecho me gusta experimentar con todo tipo de circuitos espero llevarme bien con todos ustedes muy linda comunidad los felicito y estoy orgullosamente agradecido de que me allan aceptado en ella. saludos desde venezuela...


----------



## ungaro (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey que tal, mi nombre es Edgar Othoniel Vázquez Mercado, estoy por terminar mi carrera en Ciencias Computacionales, y pues solo me enseñaron lo basico en lo que es electrónica, quisiera aprender mucho mas ya que me interesa hacer mi propio minilaboratorio, ya saben por hobby y demas

Por aqui me tendran, y en lo que estoy interesado es en Luces y Audio mas que nada, asi que me veran por ahi en ese tipo de post, claro sin dejar de hecharle una miradita a los demas.

Gracias por recibirme y estamos posteando.


----------



## WalterGuns (Feb 10, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy WalterGuns y me registre aquí con el fin de adquirir mas conocimientos, algunas dudas que quizá tenga de mi parte. No soy experto en el tema, pero una ayuda no vendría mal.

Muchas gracias por mantener esta gran pagina, que creo yo, aclara las dudas y ayuda a muchos que recién inician en dicho tema.


----------



## darking100 (Feb 12, 2012)

en hora buena administradores del foro, a seguir conociendo e informando.


----------



## patricko1508 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hola!!!! mi nombre es Mayra Tengo 20 años y estudio la carrera de Ingenieria Mecatronica...
Eh visitado anteriormente los foros y la verdad se me hacen muuuuy utiles...espero ojala poder responder algunas preguntas o dudas y de la misma manera ojala me puedan ayudar con las dudas que llegue a tener...Saludos desde Mexico =)


----------



## Longwave (Feb 15, 2012)

Hola a todos, me llamo Javi y creo que es la primera vez que entro en vuestro foro. Llevo la Electrónica en la sangre desde el año 1975, que empecé mis estudios de Maestría en Electrónica Industrial... pero dejé de ejercer, de manera profesional, en el año 2001 aproximadamente.

Desde entonces es mi gran hobby que complemento con la música, al haberme "convertido" al mundo de los músicos y toco el bajo en una banda de Blues.

Aunque ando muy mal de tiempo para "trastear"... me he animado a cotillear un poco del cómo es la vida técnica por este foro... espero seguir aprendiendo de vuestras ideas y conocimiento y si algo puedo aportar será genial.

Un abrazo


----------



## carlita87 (Feb 16, 2012)

Holas a todoso!! Me llamo carla y soy de tucuman, capital....mi experiencia anterior con un foro fe con el de la materia elctrÓnica 1 en la facultad de ciendias exactas y tecnologia de la unt, a la cual asisto para cursar la carrera de ingenieria en computacion...espero serles util y t*A*mb*IÉN* q*UE* me puedan ayudar c*O*n los temas q*UE* ignoro!! Muy buena la idea....nos estamos encontrando...salu2!!


----------



## knozis (Feb 17, 2012)

Muy buenos días. Mi nombre es Nixon, soy de Venezuela específicamente de merida. soy estudiante de ingeniería en telecomunicaciones y apasionado de la electrónica.. soy músico y bueno espero ser de ayuda con la experiencia y corrientazos que he ido acumulando en estos hermosos años realizando proyectos electrónicos.


----------



## david50100 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hola Mi nombre es David, Soy de Peru me gusta mucho la electronica tambien toco guitarra


----------



## Electronec (Feb 17, 2012)

david50100 dijo:


> Hola Mi nombre es David, Soy de Peru me gusta mucho la electronica tambien toco guitarra



Si es la eléctrica o la electroacústica, este es tu sitio.

Saludos y bienvenido a FE.


----------



## knozis (Feb 17, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Si es la eléctrica o la electroacústica, este es tu sitio.
> 
> Saludos y bienvenido a FE.



en mi caso serian tanto acustica como electrica.. bueno, siendo realista.. muchisimo mas la electrica


----------



## Electronec (Feb 17, 2012)

knozis dijo:


> en mi caso serian tanto acustica como electrica.. bueno, siendo realista.. muchisimo mas la electrica




También es tu sitio...

Saludos y bienvenido.


----------



## vseit (Feb 19, 2012)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Mario, tengo 27 años, soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica y me gusta encanta trabajar en todo lo que tenga que ver con la electronica, y ramas afines. Actualmente me encuentro terminando mi tesis, y espero graduarme prontamente, saludos.


----------



## ariel pua (Feb 19, 2012)

Hola a todos; mi nombre es Ariel y hace mas de 30 años que vivo de la electronica; me encantan los transmisores de todo tipo y todo lo relacionado con la electronica; saludos a todos...


----------



## TyM (Feb 21, 2012)

Bienvenidos Mario, Ariel.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## jacolandia (Feb 22, 2012)

Buen día para todos! me llamo Jaco, soy de Argentina y estoy registrado hace bastante aquí, solo que no he aportado nada (hasta ahora)

Es la mejor comunidad de electrónica que he leido en español en toda la internet!


----------



## fjpolo (Feb 22, 2012)

Buenas!hace un tiempo que me registre en el foro y es hora de presentarme jaja, soy Franco y estoy estudiando en la UTN FRP Ing. Electronica


----------



## seinch (Feb 22, 2012)

Hola a todos! Soy Sancho, ingeniero electrónico. Hace unos cuantos años que estoy en la parte de gestión a nivel profesional en una empresa de automatización industrial, y ahora me apetece retomar mi interés (técnico) por la electrónica. Mi idea es hacer algún proyecto como hobbie, pero no he decido aún cual será. En fin, encantado de estar aquí y un fuerte saludo a todo el mundo!!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 22, 2012)

seinch dijo:


> Hola a todos! Soy Sancho, ingeniero electrónico. Hace unos cuantos años que estoy en la parte de gestión a nivel profesional en una empresa de automatización industrial, y ahora me apetece retomar mi interés (técnico) por la electrónica. Mi idea es hacer algún proyecto como hobbie, pero no he decido aún cual será. En fin, encantado de estar aquí y un fuerte saludo a todo el mundo!!


bueno bienvenido Sancho tu buscas un proyecto y yegaste al lugar correcto aqui hay proyectos como arena tiene la playa solo tienes que elegir jejeje


----------



## danielrhino (Feb 27, 2012)

hola a todos , me llamo daniel les comento que no tengo conocimiento en electronica , solamente pequeños proyectos , siempre copiando (plaquetas , armado ,soldado) en verdad me facina , pero me gustaria avanzar un poco mas en este facinante mundo. Comentandoles que soy de rosario les pido ayuda ya que no pude encontrar informacion en la web y no tengo amigos en el tema  algun lugar donde poder capacitarme (curso basico) y de forma gratuita . 
les agradesco , espero poder charlar y ayudar cuando lo neseciten . gracias


----------



## RubenCaceres (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola a todos Me llamo Rubén Avila,tengo 16 años yy me dedico aparte de mis estudios en la ESO a estudiar electrónica,informática y algo de mecánica.
me suelo dedicar a hacer proyectos como por ejemplo amplificadores y diversos aparatos electrónicos.
Aunque no tiene mucho que ver con este foro ahora estoy en un proyecto desde hace unos 2 años que l oempezé que se trata de hacer una replica de Kitt(el coche fantastico) a una escala 1/5 del auto normal,incluyendo la sofisticada I.A. que utilizava para poder hablar...
-Me registré aquí con el fin de conocer a nuevos amigos y poder dar información a aquellos que no la saven y que de igual forma me la den a mi.
yy bueno ya no tengo que decir nada mas,Un Saludo a todos los foreros de   forosdeelectronica


----------



## hetfield817 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola, me presento. Soy Leon, de Rafaela Argentina. Soy técnico electrónico y técnico superior en mantenimiento electromecánico. Ejerzo como técnico en un taller de electrónica, aún así, debo recurrir a la experiencia de otros en cuestiones específicas y por ello me registré en este foro. Espero poder ayudar con mi experiencia también.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 29, 2012)

danielrhino, RubenWugatti, hetfield817, ¡Bienvenidos a la comunidad!


----------



## Doc Brown (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola soy Pedro de Mexico
Me encanta lo relacionado a automatizacion en general
He visto varios post muy interesantes y lo mejor es que este foro tiene mucha actividad


Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 29, 2012)

Pedro, bienvenido a la comunidad!


----------



## jhcali (Mar 1, 2012)

Buenos dias!!!
Soy John Jailer V. soy de Santiago de Cali - Colombia- y estoy poniendo todo de mi para aprender electrónica básica y programación de básica de pic (16f84).
Cordial saludo.


----------



## Mrjaniitho (Mar 1, 2012)

hola! mi nombre es alejandro, estudie electronica industrial en inacap rancagua, chile la electronica de audio es lo que me llama la atencion mas que nada en la vida, y me gustaria saber si ustedes me podrian guiar en este tema,,, de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## TyM (Mar 1, 2012)

Bienvenidos John Jailer y Alejandro,

Este es el mejor sitio donde podéis aprender sobre los pic y sobre audio, por supuesto de otras muchas materias.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## marcnr (Mar 7, 2012)

mi nombre es marcelo, de argentina, hace rato que estoy registrado en este foro pero nunca participe activamente. Mas bien lei y aprendi un poco. me gusta mucho la electronica aunque no estudie nada referido a eso, mas bien lo tomo como un pasatiempo o hobbie He hecho varios proyectos del foro con muy buenos resultados. Me gusta la electronica abocada al audio, ya que soy musico.  Bueno saludos y nos estamos leyendo.


----------



## chclau (Mar 16, 2012)

Creo que en este foro todavía no me presenté, aunque participo hace ya más o menos un mes.

Me llamo Claudio, nací en Rosario, Argentina, estudié ingeniería en la Universidad Nacional, trabajé algunos años en automatización y luego me radiqué en Israel en donde estoy trabajando en desarrollo ya hace bastantes años, principalmente digital pero por alguna razón mi corazón siempre se quedó en lo analógico. Le debo mi carrera a mi viejo que era técnico y a la vieja y querida revista Lúpin que nunca olvido.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 16, 2012)

¡Marcelo y Claudio, bienvenidos a la comunidad!

Claudio, cuentanos, ¿Que tal es el acceso al foro desde esas lejanas tierras?

Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Mar 16, 2012)

Gracias Andrés

En general el acceso es muy bueno. Solo muy de vez en cuando se traba y aparece sólo el título, pero me pasó dos o tres veces nada más.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 16, 2012)

Marcelo, gracias por la respuesta, trabajamos por mantener esta plataforma siempre funcional.

Saludos.


----------



## tapi19 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hola a todos, me presento; mi nombre es Fernando y soy de Valencia.
Un saludo.


----------



## RubenCaceres (Mar 21, 2012)

Bienvenido a foros de electrónica Fernando


----------



## Negao (Mar 21, 2012)

Saludos.
Soy Negao,no tengo ningùn estudio relacionado con la Electrònica a nivel acadèmico (solo el bendito Internet) y por avatares de la vida me ha tocado el rol en mi comunidad de tratar de arreglarlo todo lo que sea chiquitito y haga falta investigar (y dè calambre y haga pupa  ).
Este foro me ha sacado las castañas del fuego en muchas ocasiones y la lectura del mismo ha hecho que muchos aparatitos aun sigan funcionando aqui en mi marginal entorno..asi que.
Gracias a todos de antemano y espero ser yo quien un dia enseñe...si no acabo electrocutado antes.
Un abrazo a todos desde Sevilla.


----------



## oswaldo10 (Mar 23, 2012)

saludos desde colombia mi nombre es oswaldo palacio soy tecnico en mantenimiento de computadores me gusta mucho la electronica sobre todo de amplificadores y he leido mucho de los foros y me impresiona el conocimiento que he adquirido aca y deseo seguir aprendiendo
graicias


----------



## anyjow (Mar 25, 2012)

mi nombre es Giovanny Caro de Colombia tengo 18 años y soy apasionado por la electrónica desde los 16 y dia a dia busco en internet para aprender cosas nuevas


----------



## TECKSOUND (Mar 26, 2012)

Buenas Noches Foristas me presento, mi nombre es Johnny,  soy Colombiano y fabricante de Consolas Amplificadas.

Cordial saludo TECKSOUND.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Mar 27, 2012)

bien venido johnny.
esperamos que prontos subas algunas de tus creaciones, y las compartas con el foro
saludos.


----------



## ricren (Mar 30, 2012)

Hola gente, soy Ricardo. Trabajo de postproductor de audio para tv y cine. Por hobby siempre hice un poco de electronica, aplicada al audio. Deje hace unos diez años porque ya no tenia tiempo de darle, aunque siempre seguí leyendo un poco (no demasiado) y ahora estoy retomando haciendo algunas cositas, hay muchas cosas nuevas, componentes, etc.
todavía tengo mis viejos Fluke 77 y osciloscopio Hitachi de dobre trazo de 40Mhz, hoy bastante obsoletos, pero es lo que hay. 
Ahora que tengo un poco mas de tiempo voy a empezar a hacer algunas cositas para mi auto en la parte de audio, así que me verán por estos lados, aportando si tengo algo o preguntando si me surge alguna cuestión.
Un abrazo.
R.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Abr 1, 2012)

bienvenido a la comunidad Ricardo saludos...


----------



## xpo (Abr 1, 2012)

Hola a todos! Me llamo Jose, tengo 17 años  Estoy empezando con la ingeniería electrónica, y me parece que en estos foros podré aprender muchísimo! Saludos


----------



## TECKSOUND (Abr 1, 2012)

Hola Buenas Tardes Amigo José,  Bienvenido a la Comunidad, así es! aquí aprenderás más de lo que te imaginas.

Cordial Saludo. TKS COLOMBIA.


----------



## jalejos (Abr 2, 2012)

Hola.
Mi nombre es Jesus y soy tecnico en equipos médicos. Me gusta el audio y video.


----------



## djlean (Abr 4, 2012)

hola como estan. me llamo leandro tengo 20 años,soy dj movil y me encanta la electronica,  ya desde pequeño que tv,equipos,parlantes, etc jajajaja.
un gusto participar en este foro seguro que aprendere mucho!!!


----------



## darking100 (Abr 5, 2012)

hola amigos , mi nombre es darking100, trabajo en electrónica desde los 13años tengo 23años.....vivo electrónica.....soy dominicano ,, compartiré en el foro y aprenderé.....espero su ayuda y ofrezco la mía. ..................gracias.


----------



## mostek6502 (Abr 6, 2012)

Hola, por aquí un servidor les saluda desde Caracas, Venezuela, me llamo José, soy un entusiasta principiante de la electrónica, pues nada, a veces me hago uno que otro circuitico, alguno me sale bien, otros me explotan en la cara , pero así de fascinante es la electrónica, aunque a veces me enredo todo y no entiendo nada, en fin, acá estamos para colaborar en lo que pueda, un abrazo para todos.


----------



## Xuins (Abr 6, 2012)

Hola a todos:

Me llaman Xuins, tengo 41 años y de joven cursé electrónica digital en FP2, pero la verdad es que no la he precticado apenas nada desde entonces, aunque siempre me ha fascinado este mundo, así que visitaré este foro para ver si acabamos de despertar el gusanillo de la electrónica que llevo dentro, en la actualidad soy mecánico preparador de moldes para prensas tipo Transfers Platarg haciendo tapones de aluminio para la perfumeria mundial, ya llevo en la empresa 20 años y si la crisis lo permite de quí muchos jubilarme en ella.

Saludos coordiales,

Xuins.


----------



## Orosia (Abr 7, 2012)

Hola, soy Orosia y soy Ingenieta Electrica, el proximo curso quiero cursar un master en Ingenieria Electronica y voy a empezar ya a estudiar porque me han dicho que es muy dificil. Siempre me ha encantado la electronica, ahora estoy haciendo practicas de profesora de Fp de telecomunicaciones, y estoy ahorrando para comprarme un entrenador y algunos componentes.Espero encontrar ayuda e ideas en el foro. Saludos a todos


----------



## maranto87 (Abr 7, 2012)

Hola mi Nombre es David Guerra , soy de Mexico.

Me gusta mucho todos los temas relacionados con la electrónica , aunque nunca he estudiado , soy muy novato pero con muchas ganas de aprender día con día , excelente FORO !!


----------



## argento2012 (Abr 9, 2012)

Hola, soy leandro de Argentina, tengo 24 años y estoy volviendo a mirar con cariño la electronica despues de tiempo de ni verle la cara. Todo resurgio con una par de proyectos interesantes vistos en internet que a mi entender son mejorables. saludos


----------



## fer315 (Abr 9, 2012)

HOla soy Fernando y tengo 17 años soy de mexico y estoy estudiando electronica y quisiera saber muchas cosas de electronica que de seguro aprendere en  este gran foro
*
SaludoS*


----------



## chaires (Abr 9, 2012)

Hola, soy damián, soy de mexico y me gusta la electronica


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 9, 2012)

eres damian el chico?...


----------



## lcbm (Abr 11, 2012)

Mi nombre es luis y tambien soy aficionado ala electronica espero resolver muchas de mis dudas por aqui


----------



## elotes84 (Abr 12, 2012)

HOLA A TODOS¡¡¡

Mi nombre es Elliot Brambila y soy de Mexico, 1 año de egresado de la carrera de ing. electronica, me gusta muchisimo la electronica y por eso me uní a este foro ya que hay muchisima gente con experiencia y he podido rezolver muchas de mis dudas en este foro de electronica.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 12, 2012)

lcbm dijo:


> Mi nombre es luis y tambien soy aficionado ala electronica espero resolver muchas de mis dudas por aqui



bien benido luis.
tambien tengo un amigo que se llama luis lozano


----------



## GordonFreman18py (Abr 12, 2012)

Mi nombre es Martin soy estudiante de primer año de bachiller de electronica y soy un aficionado a la electronica. Espero aprender mucho-


----------



## maravlncia (Abr 12, 2012)

Hola!! soy de Colombia y nueva por estos lados (esperando una buena acogida ;D ) ; me llamo Maribel, soy estudiante de Ingeniería Biomédica, me encanta la electrónica y ps me topé con este foro cuando estaba en busca de unos planos y un poco de info.. me gustó muchísimo la idea del foro ,,así que espero aprender muchísimo de éste y de igual forma compartir mis conocimientos aunq sean pocos.....


----------



## lichu392 (Abr 12, 2012)

Hola me presento, soy de la plata mi nombre es lisandro me recibi de tecnico en electronica y por cuestiones de la vida deje de lado un poco la misma. Ahora me estoy familiarizando nuevamente.
 Me gusta ser parte de este foro que es una gran fuente de conocimientos y del saber de mucha gente. Saludos.


----------



## TECKSOUND (Abr 12, 2012)

maravlncia dijo:


> Hola!! soy de Colombia y nueva por estos lados (esperando una buena acogida ;D ) ; me llamo Maribel, soy estudiante de Ingeniería Biomédica, me encanta la electrónica y ps me topé con este foro cuando estaba en busca de unos planos y un poco de info.. me gustó muchísimo la idea del foro ,,así que espero aprender muchísimo de éste y de igual forma compartir mis conocimientos aunq sean pocos.....



Buenas Noches Maribel, bienvenida a la comunidad.

Cordial Saludo. TKS.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 12, 2012)

*bienvenidos nuevos compañeros¡¡¡¡ *

se voló mi buitre ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## LinP (Abr 13, 2012)

Hola.

Llevaba varios meses leyendo este magnífico foro y al final he decidido registrarme. Vivo en Barcelona, soy radioaficionado desde hace 25 años, aficionado a la astronomía y astrofotografía desde hace 8 y también apasionado de la electrónica aunque aún no tengo todos los conocimientos que desearía. 

Un saludo a toda la comunidad.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 13, 2012)

LinP, bienvenido a la comunidad!, te invito a que compartas tu pasión en el rincón de la fotografía.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/rincon-fotografia-71440/

Saludos.


----------



## Pepin1249 (Abr 13, 2012)

Hola a todos.
Me llamo Pepe y tengo 62 años, soy natural y residente en Mallorca, Islas Baleares (España).
Desde adolescente soy un apasionado de la radio y del cacharreo en general. Como muestra un botón.

http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/ea6fg/Cacharreo.htm

Espero sentirme cómodo con todos vosotros.
Recibid un cordial saludo.
Pepe.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 13, 2012)

Pepe. ¡Bienvenido a la comunidad!, te esperamos en la sección de radio para que compartas tu experiencia con todos.

Saludos.


----------



## LinP (Abr 16, 2012)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> LinP, bienvenido a la comunidad!, te invito a que compartas tu pasión en el rincón de la fotografía.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/rincon-fotografia-71440/
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias Andrés. 

Pasaré y espero en breve poder participar. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Trijillocsm (Abr 17, 2012)

Buenas, mi nombre es Critóbal Zúñiga, tengo 16 años y he comenzado este año a estudiar para ser un Tecnico Profesional en Electrónica y pues he buscado datos para trabajos o para aprender sobre materias de estudio las cuales se me complican y he llegado a este foro constantes veces.

Ayer decidi a registrarme y aprender de personas increiblemente más esperimentadas del tema que yo 

Bueno, de pequeño me gusto la electrónica, sin saber que hora me llamaban la atención los circuitos en tarjetas de cobre y quería saber que era esto, que era aquello y decidí ser un Electrónico. 

Me va bien en el colegio, me gustaría conocer a muchas personas que están dentro de este increible mundo y aprender de ellas, un gusto y me encantaría que me recibieran en la comunidad de una forma agradable, y que me cuenten un poco de ustedes...

Ha, también me gustan los foros, cree el mio uno SMF de mucho exitó, pero ya no existe... y también diseño, con el photoshop y eso, soy bueno, llevo unos 2 años creando imagenes y todo...

Bueno, ahora si espero a conocerlos y que me puedan ayudar en mis estudios con consejos, secretos, trucos, etc...

Un gustazo, un saludo a todos, espero ser bien recibido [:


----------



## yopo2012 (Abr 19, 2012)

hola mi nombre es Maximiliano y vivo en Montevideo Uruguay ,BUENO YO ESPESE CON LA electrónica cuando tenia 10 años pero cuando me decidí a armar mi proyectos fue ase muy poco tiempo ahora tengo 19 años 
y estoy listo para todo lo que venga a y no e estudiado nada como quien dice soy un nuevo alumno ,
pero si estudie reparación de pc y allí me encenizaron lo elemental en la electrónica y bueno dentro de poco voy a subir unas fotos de mi primer proyecto que es un amplificador de audio , bueno eso es todo les mando un saludo a todos ,y gracias *foro de electrónica* por acogerme en esta casa .nos vemos


----------



## traotrao (Abr 21, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es Dani y soy de Girona España. Tengo 21 años y estoy estudiando electromecánica de automóviles. Nunca he estudiada nada de electronica pero llevo trasteando y liandola con componentes des de los 13 o 14 .
Mucho gusto de formar parte de esta comunidad, un saludo


----------



## Fabianx (Abr 25, 2012)

Hola a TODOS!

Soy Analista de Sistemas y un Hobbista de la Electrónica Digital. Nivel Inicial.

Deseaba presentarme ante Uds. y aprovechar este primer mensaje para saludarlos a todos.

Mucho he aprendido gracias a Uds. y hoy he deseado registrarme en este sitio.


----------



## kokemi (Abr 26, 2012)

Hola a todos....
Muy buenas soy Jose Miguel de Granada España, tengo 33 años y trabajo en una empresa de Instalaciones Audiovisuales (salones de actos, salas juntas, museos, auditorios...) llevo este departamento desde hace unos años, quiero contaros que soy un apasionado de todo el mundillo audiovisual como podéis imaginar y el mundo de la electrónica me apasiona desde siempre a la hora de realizar mis estudios tuve la duda de hacerlos sobre electrónica o imagen o sonido,por lo que he decidido de unirme a vuestra comunidad y poder aprender algo mas acerca de este mundo y poder ver aplicaciones muy interesantes para poder utilizar en mi día a día ya que por lo que he podido ver varias veces esta comunidad la formáis gente muy profesional.

Muchas gracias y un saludo para todos.


----------



## lrms92 (Abr 26, 2012)

hola soy nuevo en el foro lo he visitado alguna veces y me parece excelente que esta comunidad crezca  compartiendo conocimiento  quisiera ayuda para los micros avr  y algunas cosas de radio control   espero poder ayudar   también compartiendo algo de información que tengo yo 

un saludo y estamos en contacto


----------



## frailauro (Abr 29, 2012)

hola ha todos los foreros del mundo de la electronica,my nombre es lauro parrila tengo 41 años 
siempre me ha gustado mucho el mundo de la electronica en general la ver dad esque no soy ningun esperto
por eso quiero aprender y compartir en este foro lo poco que se ,muchas gracias a todos


----------



## jmmr0009 (Abr 29, 2012)

Hola a tod@s!!

Me llamo JuanMa y soy de Quesada (Jaén, España), aunque dentro de unos días me mudo a Niza (Francia) a ver si hay suerte y encuentro algún trabajo de electrónico para poder aprender a hacer algo ya que en la universidad apenas te enseñan nada... es triste, pero es así.

He consultado muchísimas veces este foro y me encanta todo lo que se puede aprender aquí.

Un saludo y hasta pronto!!!


----------



## josemarti (May 1, 2012)

Bueno tengo alrededor de 1 año visitando la pagina, me parece la mejor en temas de electronica principalmante en la que a audiose refiere, me llamo jose alfredo martinez, trabajo con el estado y la electronica la hago de jobby, espero compartir con ustedes los conociminetos que pueda brindar y los que pueda recibir.


----------



## edwars (May 2, 2012)

Epa como están...
Soy de venezuela...
Excelente foro...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (May 3, 2012)

edwars dijo:


> Epa como están...
> Soy de venezuela...
> Excelente foro...


que bueno conseguir paisanos aca bienvenido


----------



## juan abarth (May 13, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es Juan, soy de Buenos Aires Argentina, de oficio tornero metalúrgico pero me gusta arreglar yo mismo todo lo que pueda; así he bobinado motores, he hecho reparaciones sencillas de radios y televisores, cargador de batería, soldadora eléctrica, instalaciones eléctricas domiciliarias, y algunas otras cosas que tienen que ver con electricidad y electrónica. Pero mis conocimientos en la materia son muy limitados, por eso disfruto mucho cada vez que entro al foro, y mas de una vez me ha sido de utilidad la valiosa información que encuentro en él. 
Los felicito por la calidad y el buen ambiente del foro. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2012)

bienvenido compañero metalúrgico ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2012)

juan abarth dijo:


> Hola, mi nombre es Juan, soy de Buenos Aires Argentina, ....



! Bienvenido a la Comunidad ¡


----------



## juan abarth (May 13, 2012)

Gracias por la bienvenida colega, veo que tu eres un como un "todoterreno" entonces, además de electónica sabes de metalúrgica jaja...Trataré de leer tus post y seguir aprendiendo, saludos.


Gracias también "Fogonazo"...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2012)

así es, soy metalúrgico ,pero no soy ejemplo de nada,mejor le sigues a otros compañeros que si saben mucho
*en realidad soy el ejemplo de lo que no hay que hacer ¡¡¡¡*


----------



## electreitor (May 16, 2012)

Hola me llamo Rubén Doncel y soy español. Llevo dedicandome a la electrónica desde los 13 años (tengo 27) y llevo viviendo de ella profesionalmente desde hace 5 años. Fabrico y modifico mis propios circuitos y aparatos, mis propias fuentes de alimentación, amplificadores, cargadores, linternas, baterías, circuitos microcontrolados. Desearía construir más pero, el trabajo y los estudios me quitan la gran parte del tiempo de ocio. La electrónica es mi hobby y precisamente lo que me ha dado de comer...

También soy un informático, aunque no a tanto nivel como electrónico

Como anécdotas:

--Cogí por primera vez un soldador cuando tenia 12 años (...por la punta). Recuerdo que me lo regalaron mis padres. Ya llevo dos soldadores y unas cuantas puntas rotas ... del uso.

--Empecé a coleccionar fascículos de una enciclopedia "Electrónica para todos" que aunque tiene mas de 13 años (ya desfasada) no la cambio por nada del mundo. Subiré alguna cosa interesante si tengo tiempo de escanearla ahora.

--Mi especialidad son las lavadoras del Grupo Electrolux (Zanussi, AEG, Electrolux, Corberó, Zoppas, Tricity Bendix y derivados) asi que si alguien quiere manuales de servicio, videotutoriales de reparación, etc. que se ponga en contacto conmigo. Me he tirado mas de 4 años en el mundo del control de calidad trabajando en un laboratorio de ensayos...
Entiendo de presostatos, electrovalvulas, cubas, guarniciones, y programadores, aunque no me he dedicado mucho a reparar...

Un saludo a todos, y espero que no os suceda esto alguna vez, por accidente, ya que yo por aquellas épocas no tenía tanto uso de razón como ahora... jaja

Espero aprender mucho de todos vosotros y vosotros algo de mí. Lo que lamento es no haber formado parte de este foro desde hace más tiempo. Se aprenden cosas muy valiosas y que dan un poder adicional a cualquier técnico electrónico comparando con una persona que no sepa nada de electrónica.

electreitor... an electronic geek and a ubuntu user


----------



## dt0029 (May 18, 2012)

bienvenido juan!!!.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 18, 2012)

bienvenido electreitor


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> .....pero no soy ejemplo de nada,mejor le sigues a otros compañeros que si saben mucho
> *en realidad soy el ejemplo de lo que no hay que hacer ¡¡¡¡*




_*"No soy un completo inútil, por lo menos sirvo de mal ejemplo"*_ Les Luthiers


----------



## alexgts (May 18, 2012)

buenas!! yo me llamo alejandro, soy de guatemala, estudio ing. electronica trabajo en servicio a equipo de laboratorio y ps espero poder ayudar aqui y q a todos nos vaya mejor :si:


----------



## oxqar (May 19, 2012)

Hola, soy nuevo por aqui y como no se que decir mandar a toda la comunidad un saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 19, 2012)

en la arena podes https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/arenero-nuevo-limpio-65406/index4.html
bienvenido


----------



## George Albert (May 19, 2012)

Pues mi primer comentario 

Nuevo y con ganas de aprender muchas cosas en este foro. Saludos


----------



## Doker (May 24, 2012)

Muy buenas, me llamo Alejandro y soy de murcia, y espero poder formar parte de esta comunidad, tengo estudios de electricidad y electronica "falsos" ya que es una fp de grado superior especializada en sistemas de teleco e informatica, se profundiza poquito en la electronica y electricidad pero algo hay, me he dedicado 5 años a temas de instalacion y ahora estoy pensando en ampliar mis conocimientos dada mi situacion actual ( estoy en paro) y he visto este foro, asi que haya voyyy! =)))

Saludos a tod@s.


----------



## EmmanuelRam (May 26, 2012)

Hola que tal, les mando un gran saludo a toda la comunidad de "foros de electrónica", mi nombre es *Emmanuel* tengo 20 años y soy un "_novato_" en esto de la electrónica, me registre en el foro por que requiero de ayuda para el diseño de un proyecto que tengo entre manos, realmente no es muy complicado, pero requiero de su ayuda para reafirmar los conocimientos que adquirí en el bachillerato acerca de la electrónica; espero comentarios suyos y ya les estaré molestando con mis dudas........SALUDOS NUEVAMENTE!!!


----------



## skaty220 (May 27, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Patricia, estudio Ing.Mecatronica  soy mexicana y tengo 19 años, y me registre porque me gusta saber mas de electronica, nunca es suficiente, y quiero profundizar en esto en mis ratos libres ya que me gusta muchisimo. Quien guste agregarme de amigo siempre sera bienvenido, es genial conocer personas con los mismos intereses que tu. Un saludo para todos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 28, 2012)

Bienvenida compatriota!!! Esperamos que la estancia en el foro sea de tu agrado!!!

Saludos!


----------



## EmmanuelRam (May 28, 2012)

Bienvenida paisana!


----------



## daii moreno (May 29, 2012)

Buenas señores, y no tan señores  , este es mi primer mensaje aca en el foro, el cual lo vengo viendo desde hace bastante tiempo, estudie electronica en el secundario, y me interesa mucho todo este apasionante mundo de la electronica, sin mas me despido y de seguro cruzaremos algunas palabras en diversos temas, grasias!!!!!


----------



## ermendaa (Jun 6, 2012)

Un saludo desde Cádiz, apasionado de la informática y de la Electrónica. Sigo atento a todos los mensajes sobre el tema.


----------



## arpa1991 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre raul portillo.... y me dedico a la reparacion de linea blanca, me gusta mucho la electronicay sus aplicaciones , estudio la ingenieria ysi les puedo ayudar en algo, con mucho gusto.
gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 6, 2012)

bienvenido al foro arpa1991 ¡¡¡
su majestad el rey julien saluda¡¡¡


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 6, 2012)

arpa1991 dijo:


> Hola, mi nombre raul portillo.... y me dedico a la reparacion de linea blanca, me gusta mucho la electronicay sus aplicaciones , estudio la ingenieria ysi les puedo ayudar en algo, con mucho gusto.
> gracias


bienvenido a F.E. mi amigo buena eleccion...


----------



## deseperado (Jun 7, 2012)

Hola no se que mas decir


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2012)

deseperado dijo:


> Hola no se que mas decir



Puedes agregar:

¿ Quién eres ?
¿ De donde eres ?
¿ Que te gusta del Foro ?
¿ Que te gusta de la Electrónica ?

Y bienvenido a la Comunidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2012)

Si *desesperado* ya anda por la arena , aunque quizas todavia no la entienda !


----------



## tiago (Jun 7, 2012)

deseperado dijo:


> Hola no se que mas decir




Hola Deseperado bienvenido al foro.
Por lo menos has pasado por presentaciones, cortesía que otros no han tenido.

Saludos.


----------



## Universitario Mondragon (Jun 7, 2012)

Hola socios. Pues nada, aquí un estudiante de ingeniería mecánica que se quiere unir a esta vuestra comunidad. Me llamo David y soy de Gipuzkoa. Actualmente estoy cursando tercero, y tengo algún que otro problema que me ha traído hasta aquí....


----------



## tiago (Jun 7, 2012)

Universitario Mondragon dijo:


> Hola socios. Pues nada, aquí un estudiante de ingeniería mecánica que se quiere unir a esta vuestra comunidad. Me llamo David y soy de Gipuzkoa. Actualmente estoy cursando tercero, y tengo algún que otro problema que me ha traído hasta aquí....



Hola, aquí estamos ... Pasando el rato. ¿Es Guipuzcoa ó Gipuzkoa?. O quizá es Castellano y Vasco

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 7, 2012)

bienvenido muchachos¡¡¡ espero estén a gusto en el foro¡¡


----------



## koreano014 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola compañeros soy estudiante de ing. electronica actualmente estoy en 6° semestre me llamo alejandro pero todos me dicen koreano mi vida es la electronica jeje y pues el foro es uno de los mejores y me ha sacado de apuros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2012)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro koreano014 !

Saludos !


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bienvenidos a todos los nuevos.

En mi firma encontrarán algunos enlaces importantes.

Saludos, y disfruten


----------



## NURVISTOR (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola, soy de la Ciudad de México y tengo poco tiempo dedicándome a la electrónica.


----------



## cordobes44 (Jun 8, 2012)

Un saludo para todos desde Córdoba, España. Tengo ganas de aprender con vosotros.
Se algo de electronica digital, circuitos logicos, pero tengo que aprender mas


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 8, 2012)

"bienvenidos" a la mejor comunidad de electronicos del mundo F.E, donde seran resuelto todos sus problemas electronicos y aclaradas todas sus dudas...


----------



## nuevoaqui (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola me llamo José Luis y mi pasión por la electrónica y todos los cacharros viene de hace muuuchos años. Tengo 43 años.
Soy de Barcelona, España.
Trabajo de lo que me gusta y me apasiona reparar, optimizar y aprender cosas cada día, de mis compañeros y de los ingenios de otros, (cada uno llega por caminos diferentes).
Me gusta navegar (es muy caro, solo alquilo patines en verano).
Lo que más me gusta son los retos, hacer lo que me pidan y hacerlo desde cero..., aunque con la ayuda de este foro alcanzar objetivos es fácil.
Bueno la electrónica de potencia es lo mío, grandes convertidores estáticos y de tracción, mi experiencia profesional va de la elevación de cargas hasta el desplazamiento de cargas en horizontal (grúas y trenes)
Mis estudios son de ingeniería aunque ahora estoy en proceso de convalidación al plan Bolonia (los grados).
Y tengo dos razones para seguir aprendiendo y no parar de superar retos, que son mis hijos.

Gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones, con vuestros puntos de vista, veo caminos nuevos.


----------



## virus258 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola a todos,soy Gerardo grax por permitirme estar en el foro, y al intercambio de conocimientos, soy estudiante de ing.electronica. saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2012)

Bienvenido *nuevoaqui* , y sentite a gusto en el Foro !

Saludos !


----------



## calesinio (Jun 8, 2012)

!hola a todos los amantes de la electrónica, me siento muy contento se peteneser a este foro! !!y a inventar cosas se a dicho!!


----------



## cortizcastillo (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola gracias por la bienvenida, y gracias por desarrollar este post....


----------



## nicolas 415 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy nicolas, tengo 71 años de edad, resido en Lomas de Zamora, Buenos Aires Argentina y cuento conconocimientos de electricidad ya que termine el ciclo tecnico en el año 1958. Cuento conconocimientos muy basicos de electronica de haber leido tanto en este  foro, por lo que estoy muy contento con su contenido, eso me permitio armar más de diez proyectictos que funcionan..y seguire leyendo hasta que pueda. hago llegar mis saludos y agradecimientos  a todas las personas que en el foro aportan sus conocimientos sin celos de oficio. Gracias...Gracias a todos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 8, 2012)

Bienvenidos, y gracias por permitirnos conocerlos.


----------



## louis1724 (Jun 8, 2012)

hola me llamo luis soy estudiante, bachiller en electronica, de Panama y hace tres meses comenze con este fascinante pasatiempo y carrera. me alegro mucho haber pasado el test y espero desarrollar mis conocimientos aqui y que sean de ayuda para mi y para otras personas.. Y debo decirles que la electronica cambio mi forma de ver al mundo.


----------



## orlando fer (Jun 8, 2012)

hola soy orlando fer soy de cbba-bolivia me gusta la electricidad y la electronia espero compartir mis conocimientos y experiencias bueno no se que mas decir saludos


----------



## ALopezDel (Jun 8, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos mis queridos compañeros y colegas de Foros de Electrónica, me permito presentarme me llamo Adderly López, tengo 21 años y soy de Barranquilla Colombia. Me apasiona la electrónica y estoy en prácticas. Me gustaría aprender de sus conocimientos para reforzarme en esta área. Cualquier cosa que creen q les pueda ayudar y colaborar, bienvenido sea... Pásela bien Dios lo bendiga


----------



## minixim (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola, tengo casi 18 anyos y tengo ya ganas de coche  Me apunte a este foro, porque me interesan varias cosas de la electronica.. una de ellas el funcionamiento y los circuitos con leds, y hacer cosas con ellos.. otras la energia limpia, pero bueno.. creo que esto no entra tanto en el foro. Estoy estudiando FP de electronica, y espero poder ayudar con lo que sepa.


----------



## darmor (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola todos, Muchas gracias por mantener el foro he leido un poco en el y me parace muy bueno, un saludo a todos los interesados en el mundo de la electronica.

D


----------



## ElectricMonster (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Alison tengo 17 años y estoy estudiando en una escuela tecnico profeciona en chile este es mi ultimo año as ique quiero hacer proyectos que en la escuela no se han hecho y muchas veces necesito asesoria de otras perosonas mas expertas en el tema y gracias


----------



## yanngg (Jun 8, 2012)

Buenas tardes queridos compañeros de Foros de Electrónica, mi nombe es José, espero poder compartir lo poco que sé y seguir aprendiendo. Gracias.


----------



## ThePob (Jun 8, 2012)

Saludos a todos, aunque ya va para 4 años que me registré por acá no había tenido la decencia de venir a presentarme, hasta hoy que un amable letrero en la parte superior de la página me lo recomendó. 

Sobre mi: De cuando en cuando vengo por estos foros, normalmente a aprender de las dudas y comentarios publicados, espero poder compartir un poco de lo que se, y seguir aprendiendo de esta comunidad. Adicionalmente he de decir a mi favor que soy de México, ingeniero electrónico, 27 años, y aficionado a las reparaciones, sobre todo lo que se refiera a la computación.


----------



## macariof (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola mucho gusto mi nombre es fernando  soy de lapaz Bolivia, mi especialidad es la radio a galena y los mini trasmisores de fm asi que a todos los amigos que tengan ganas de hacer cualquier proyecto que involucre estas ciencia de la radio a galena pues les puedo ayudar


----------



## jose31 (Jun 8, 2012)

hola como esta soy Jose de Colombia trabajo electrónica general y espero que yo les pueda colaborar en algo


----------



## mivi (Jun 8, 2012)

Holaaaaaaaaaa soy Ariel de Argentina!! soy tencco en electronica, en pc, y en telefonia celular cuenten con mi ayuda!!!


----------



## komyx (Jun 8, 2012)

hola a todos felicidades por este gran espacio para la sabiduria  me alegra estar aca con uds ,soy de colombia y saludos espero ayudar y ser ayudado


----------



## Elecman3000 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola,Saludos desde México,mi nombre es Abraham y soy estudiante de secundaria que pasará pronto a preparatoria,(por cierto que me encantaria quedarme en la escuela Wilfrido Massieu del IPN),me gustaría aprender telecomunicaciones y quizá también mecatronica si es posible,en realidad mis conocimientos todavía son algo escasos pero es mi pasión y espero lograr mis metas en este ámbito,excelente foro y felicitaciones a los nuevos moderadores que los he visto a lo largo de mi estadía muy activos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2012)

bienvenidos ¡¡ cuantas presentaciones hoy ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 8, 2012)

Es porque se enteraron que su majestad es moderador


----------



## YIROSHI (Jun 8, 2012)

Bienvenidos Compañeros.

Saludos desde Taiwan para mis compañeros de Colombia.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 8, 2012)

Bienvenidos!!! Esperamos que su estadía en los foros Sea de su Agrado!!!

No olviden leer los lineamientos de la comunidad 

Y que Viva México!

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## alonso (Jun 8, 2012)

hola a todo el foro mi nombre es alonso y soy un aficionado a la electronica, me gusta mucho este medio para compartir conocimientos y experiencias, comunico que ya he sacado bastante provecho de ustedes y eso me llena de gratitud para con el foro   que mas no bacano..........


----------



## jork (Jun 8, 2012)

hola, reciban un cordial saludo desde Cartagena -Colombia a todos los foristas, desde hace unos meses 
atras estoy visitando su pagina, los temas que aqui se debaten son muy interesantes, de antemano gracias 
por todos los aportes que hacen



disculpen el despiste mi nombre es Gabriel Gomez.


----------



## el resistors (Jun 8, 2012)

hola que tal saludos cordiales a todos los del foro ojala me haga de grandes amigos abrazos para todos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2012)

no lo dudes ,seguro que asi sera resistor
saludos del rey julien,su majestad
el rey de todas las cosas¡¡


----------



## juliocl (Jun 8, 2012)

Me llamo juliocl y un gran saludo para todos de la comunidad soy tecnico electronico aqui en lapaz Bolivia en algun momento estare participando en algun tema popr lo pronto estoy un poco escaso en tiempo,pero siempre atento al foro y gracias por recibirme y nuevamente un gran saludo a todos del foro de electronica.


----------



## Vicwalker (Jun 8, 2012)

Buenas noches para todos, soy Víctor Chávez Vela del Perú y voy a cumplir 54 años, soy bachiller en Ingeniería electrónica, tengo 27 años trabajando en reparación de equipos de cómputo, pero ahora estoy interesado en aprender a reparar computadoras de autos. Espero aprender mucho y aportar mis conocimientos a quienes lo soliciten.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2012)

Vicwalker bienvenido a la comunidad ¡¡


----------



## Audone (Jun 9, 2012)

Buenos días. Me llamo "Audone" soy de Madrid y estoy estudiando Desarrollo de Productos Electrónicos. Acabo de terminar 1º. Y creo que para segundo este foro me va a venir muy bien. 

Muchas gracias por dejarme ingresar. A ver si en un años se puede dedicar uno a la electrónica.
Un saludo


----------



## mdmeridio (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola, no sé muy bien qué hago en este foro, no tengo ni idea de electrónica y un amigo me ha liado para que diseñe un circuito impreso con eagle porque él que sí es electrónico no tiene tiempo (la placa es para un dac para mí). Socorro ... Me he dado de alta para poder ver las consultas y artículos e intentar aprender de la gente que sabe de verdad.

Saludos


----------



## saul tomala (Jun 9, 2012)

hola.. que tal.. amigos.. mi nombre saul tomala, me llaman dj sata... (no por satánico ni nada).. y bueno.. me alegra mucho pertenecer a esta comunidad... en poco tiempo me han ayudado mucho al realizar muchos proyectos durante mi carrera,,, en este momento.. soy bachiller técnico.. graduado en electrónica de consumo.. cosas básicas del cole.. sigo ing. teleinformatica en la u.. pero mi pasion siempre sera el SONIDO A GRAN POTENCIA !!! espero ser de ayuda a sus dudas.. algún dia.. gracias...


----------



## nanita82 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola! Mi nombre es Silvana, soy de Argentina, este año empece a estudiar ing en Electronica y me gustaría empezar a armar proyectos y aprender de los que saben. Un saludo a todos


----------



## 2N5458NChannel (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola.. soy nuevo en el foro.. soy Argentino y estoy estudiando: adivinen: nada que ver.. Abogacia.. jaja.. pero me logie porque soy aficionado a este mundo de la electrónica de audio pero como nunca fui a una técnica estoy lleno de dudas. soy fanático de Pink-Floyd, de sus pedales de efectos de el Mini-Moog de Wrick Wright con sus osciladores y mixters etc. me encanta el sonido de esa época; las válvulas etc.. tengo nociones sobre componentes pero no se bien como trabajan. Me quiero fabricar un par de pedales. solo tengo los PCB (se que se imprimen con Impresoras láser o fotocopias para trasladar el toner) y marcador indeleble para arreglar desperfectos. tengo los diagramas schematics y los layouts. pero bueno me falta. si llego a hacer uno; lo que dice el papel es lo que me pondría a hacer: potenciómetros transistores resistencias diodos operacionales etc esta así, yo los sueldo así después si hay desperfecto de sonido, me matan no se que tocaria.. ja.. bueno mis dudas estan en mis preguntas... saludos... Muy buenos días a todos... me hago llamar: 2N5458NChannel..


----------



## danielmattioli (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola, me llamo daniel, vengo de un colegio tecnico y estoy estudiando ingenieria en sistemas, actualmente me estoy familiarizando con la placa "arduino" si alguno la posee pasa a ser mi mejor amigo jaja. Estoy un poco oxidado con la electronica pero me encanta y la tengo como hobby. Saludos a todos!


----------



## Edenson (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola, soy Edenson. Estudio Ing Electronica en la UNSA (Arequipa - Perú), aun soy un novato y voy familiarizándome con la electrónica. En lo que pueda espero ayudar a los que soliciten ayuda y también espero que me puedan ayudar.


----------



## gmazz94 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola gente muy buenos días.
Me presento.. tengo 18 años y soy estudiante de una escuela técnica en la cual me encuentro cursando el ultimo año de la secundaria, siempre me gusto la tecnología y de chico desarmaba todo para ver como funciona. tengo materias relacionadas con la electrónica entre otras y siempre fui un apasionado todo lo que es hardware.
Quiero felicitar a todas las personas que ayudan en este foro. voy a tratar de colaborar en lo posible y solucionar algunas dudas o inconvenientes.
muchas gracias


----------



## immaflas (Jun 9, 2012)

Buenas gente, soy mao maffla, soy estudiante de ing. electronica y soy aficionado a los videojuegos tambien, me he registrado aqui ya que todas las dudas que  googleo me traen a esta pagina jejejeje asi que me parece muy interesante pertenecer al foro para ayudar gente y que me ayuden tambien...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 9, 2012)

bienvenido ! buena eleccion ¡


----------



## leonfts (Jun 9, 2012)

hola soy angel fuentes y estudio electonica digital espero poder ayudarles en algo y que ustedes tambien me ayuden en lo que puedan 


saludos


----------



## Strom (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola amigos, hace unos 30 años que estudié electrónica, pero por avatares de la vida los últimos 25 años he estado fuera de este mundillo, y cuando he tenido alguna duda he buscado en google y siempre me aparecen gran cantidad de referencias a este foro, así que creo que es aquí donde puedo aprender y ponerme al día dado la gran cantidad de expertos que hay en este foro.

Un saludo a todos/as.


----------



## profesionalelectronico (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola me llamo Eduardo, actualmente reparo placas base de ordenadores portatiles, monitores de pc y televisores y dieño prototipos electronicos usando la conocida electronica analogica, digital y utilizar los famosos PIC, llevo unos 8 años dedicados a ello que empece segun termine de estudiar, asi que en lo que pueda echar una mano, encantado de ello.


----------



## justillo (Jun 9, 2012)

Muy buenas a todos, me llamo Justo y me estoy iniciando en esto de la electronica, en especial el sonido  y estoy ansioso de conocer mas!


----------



## BerKoX (Jun 9, 2012)

hola soy de Caracas-Venezuela estudio séptimo semestre de ing. Eléctrica, me describo como un aficionado a la electronica y me encanta lo que se puede lograr con un protoboard cables componentes y muchas imaginación, espero aportar algo a la comunidad y que de igual forma uds me ayuden a mi. saludos


----------



## juancomcel (Jun 9, 2012)

Cordial saludo

mi nombre es juan carlos soy de colombia y mi razon social es la electronica


----------



## victormanuv (Jun 9, 2012)

Buenas! Mi nombre es Víctor, estoy a 4 materias de ser Ing. Electrónico y les mando un abrazo desde Mar del Plata!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 9, 2012)

Bienvenidos compañer@s!!! Esperamos que su estadía en los foros sea de su agrado!!!

Los invito, a leer las Normas de participación

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## Takina91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola a todos 
Mi Nombre es Mauricio Sierra, Soy de Colombia 
y Me Apasiona mucho La Programación en C, quisiera aprender mucho mas sobre programación 
Adios 
Buen Dia para Todos


----------



## el sondek (Jun 9, 2012)

Buenas tardes a toda la comunidad.
Mi nombre es Alejandro Méndez y soy de México actualmente conclui con mis estudios de nivel medio superior en el Instituto Politecnico Nacional en el CECyT No. 9 con especialidad tecnica en Sitemas Digitales, estoy muy contento por formar parte de esta comunidad la cual me ha sido de mucha ayuda en mis estudios de electronica espero en un futuro hacer aportaciones utiles.
Se despide de ustedes su colega y amigo.

el sondek


----------



## arkazonor (Jun 9, 2012)

hola a todos, soy Ariel vivo en Bs. As. y me dedico hace mucho a copiar potencias de audio, pero la verdad es que no se lo suficiente como para dejar de quemar transistores, jajaja, quiero agradecer la gran ayuda que pude conseguir en el foro y,soy medio bohemio así que no me gusta mucho andar por todos lados (foros) ok  espero poder brindarles algo. atte.
  Arkazonor.


----------



## yosua007 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola saludos a todos me llamo Jose Manuel soy del Reino De León España electricista de profesión y aficionado a la electrónica e informática ahora que no hay trabajo estaré mas tiempo por aquí 
gracias.


----------



## alfreavila (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola señores buenas tardes casi noches  me presento a la comunidad de electrónicos:  Alfredo Avila técnico en electronica con carrera trunca en Ing Electrónica, soy de Aguascalientes,  México. Me encanta la electrónica en especial trabajar con leds sobre todo de ultima generación y desde que estudiaba me encantaba la electrónica en audio, preamplificadores, crossovers, amplis de potencia, etc..

Ah y también me late mucho sobre electrónica de los carros. Saludos y gracias por tener un foro como este,

Saludos colegas....


----------



## alvarotasco (Jun 9, 2012)

Buenas noches.. Soy Alvaro Tasco de Bucaramanga, Colombia.. Estudiante de Ultimo semestre de Ingeniería Electrónica, me gusta todo lo relacionado con la electrónica tengo conocimiento en programación PIC y Freescale..


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 9, 2012)

BerKoX dijo:


> hola soy de Caracas-Venezuela estudio séptimo semestre de ing. Eléctrica, me describo como un aficionado a la electronica y me encanta lo que se puede lograr con un protoboard cables componentes y muchas imaginación, espero aportar algo a la comunidad y que de igual forma uds me ayuden a mi. saludos


bienvenido paisano


----------



## lococd (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola! Mi nombre es Manolo... he comenzado a aprender electrónica en gran parte gracias a los foros como éste. Espero ser de ayuda, en las experiencias con los fierros.


----------



## gfson (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola que tal a todos los nuevos y viejos en este foro, estudio Ing en Electronica, soy Mexicano, estoy en la mejor disposición de contribuir en los diferentes temas. Todos los temas son buenos.
Saludos. Que tengan buenos dias.


----------



## LuisRoda (Jun 10, 2012)

hola amigos saludos a todos


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Jun 10, 2012)

hola soy nicolas de general roca rio negro (argentina) y espero poder aprender mas de electrónica, ayudare cuanto mas pueda, ingrese al foro por la rf. 

saludos a todos y suerte con sus proyectos.


----------



## juliosusa (Jun 10, 2012)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Julio y vivo en Madrid, soy aficcionado a la electrónica desde hace muchos años, aunque me falta bastante base teórica. Soy técnico de sonido y me encanta cacharrear con circuitos de audio. Enhorabuena por éste foro. Saludos a todos


----------



## arpa1991 (Jun 10, 2012)

hola me llamo raul, y soy tecnico en linea blanca, si que alguno de ustedes necesita algo de apoyo, puede publicarlo en electrodomesticos siempre ando en ese foro y con gusto ayudo......PD que buena pagina...saludos


----------



## Ixraelx (Jun 10, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy un aficionado a la electronica pero me interesa mucho el tema, saludos a todos.


----------



## chava9 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hola estoy estudiando la electronica y tambien aprendiendo a reparar aparatos electronicos y tv radio etc,pero como apenas estoy aprendiendo me gustaria que me ayudaran con con tips, datos, etc..  Bueno pues estoy por aqui y estoy a las ordenes de todos  saludos.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 10, 2012)

bienvenidos muchachos


----------



## orlandozlao (Jun 10, 2012)

Hola me llamo Orlando, soy de Peru-Lima, y soy un aficionado a la electronica sobretodo dedicada al audio, hago musica y me he hecho varios proyectos yo mismo, desde amplificadores, previos, efectos de guitarra, etc etc.. y desde q enocntre este foro he aprendido mucho..


----------



## saito (Jun 10, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Jaminton, y soy estudiante de electrónica y Gracias a esta Gran comunidad he aprendido mucho.
Espero contribuir con lo poco que se.
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Mikesalzap (Jun 10, 2012)

Hola Soy Mike, me tope con este foro, haciendo una consulta de la escuela, y empece a ver el contenido y me encanto...
Empece a interesarme por la electrónica desde mi Primer Semestre en la escuela... La Digital y la Analogica...
y lo que mas me gusta es Armar equipos de sonido...


----------



## electro310 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hola,mi nombre es Emmanuel,soy originario de Jalisco,Mexico,pero he vivido en Los Angeles,california por mas de 20 años.
He trabajado como tecnico en electronica  por 25 años en el area de AUDIO y VIDEO,reparando autoestereos y amplificadores para carro,asi como sistemas de audio caseros.
He trabajado para centros de servicio autorizado de diferentes marcas reconocidas y espero aportar a esta comunidad algo de mi experiencia.
Gracias por la bienvenida


----------



## chaires (Jun 10, 2012)

nuevoaqui dijo:


> Hola me llamo José Luis y mi pasión por la electrónica y todos los cacharros viene de hace muuuchos años. Tengo 43 años.
> Soy de Barcelona, España.
> Trabajo de lo que me gusta y me apasiona reparar, optimizar y aprender cosas cada día, de mis compañeros y de los ingenios de otros, (cada uno llega por caminos diferentes).
> Me gusta navegar (es muy caro, solo alquilo patines en verano).
> ...


Bienvenido amigo



arpa1991 dijo:


> Hola, mi nombre raul portillo.... y me dedico a la reparacion de linea blanca, me gusta mucho la electronicay sus aplicaciones , estudio la ingenieria ysi les puedo ayudar en algo, con mucho gusto.
> gracias


Hola, bienvenido al foro


----------



## mario medina (Jun 10, 2012)

hola mi nombre es mario medina me gustaria conocer mucho mas de temas relacionados con la Electronica entre otras saludos desde Comayagua, Honduras


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 10, 2012)

Buenas Noches, me llamo Gustavo Moretton ,soy de Buenos Aires,Argentina,vendo y reparo maquinas de soldar,mma,mig,tig,plasma etc,siempre me gusto la electronica,y ahora que tengo 54 años se me dio por armar un amplificador stereo de 50 w x canal a valvulas, por supuesto los tres trafos los voy  hacer yo,los voy a tener informados a medida que avance en el proyecto,ya consegui todas las valvulas,y para la semana que viene me tienen lista la laminacion grano orientado M4 para los trafos, cuyos calculos tambien los he hecho yo(espero que rindan bien,ja,ja).- Gracias por la bienvenida,y saludos a todos Vosotros.-
Gustavo Moretton


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2012)

bienvenido Gustavo ¡¡¡ quizás te entretengas por este tema un buen rato

saludos de su majestad a todos los nuevos compañeros ¡¡¡


----------



## LUCHOMACK (Jun 10, 2012)

hola   mi nombre  es  luis,    soy de Venezuela, soy músico  y electrónico, me gustaría comparir  conocimientos    y  adquirir  nuevos para seguir creciendo   como persona.


----------



## Comet (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey chicos como estan?
soy de Carbuncle  FF-XI  soy mecanico de coches de profecion y soy un asiduo aficionado a la electrónica a si que si tienen un proyecto para su carro les puedo dar mucha información
a también tengo mala hortografia



A y tambien soy un chocobo


----------



## jimbo123 (Jun 11, 2012)

hola soy jimmy lopez la electronica me apaciona espero llevarla bien en su comunidad gracias.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 11, 2012)

bienvenidos a todos aqui seran aclaradas todas sus dudas


----------



## Felimanikus (Jun 11, 2012)

Buenas tardes desde Cádiz. 

Se presenta Félix, mecánico de profesión y amateur en electonica, tan necesaria ahora en nuestro gremio. Nunca se puede dejar de aprender!!!! A ello vamos, a seguir adelante siempre!!!

Un saludo a todos, compañeros.


----------



## andres72 (Jun 11, 2012)

buenos dias soy Andres, Tecnologo en electronica Aeronautica...y estoy para servirles en lo que requieran... 
un saludo muy especial desde colombia..


----------



## calolo (Jun 11, 2012)

Hola soy Carlos Miño desde Quito-Ecuador.
Soy estudiante de Ingenieria Electrónica y autodidacta en todo lo que se refiere a este mundo maravilloso de la tecnología.

Estoy para ayudar en lo que pueda y para seguir aprendiendo mucho mas!!!

Este foro es el mejor de web!!! Crezcamos, ayudenomos y seamos los mejores!!!


----------



## asdrurafael (Jun 11, 2012)

Hola a todos los amigos y amigas de esta comunidad de electrónicos. Estoy feliz por haber ingresado hace poco a la participación comunitaria con todos ustedes. Deseo que pueda compartir las inquietudes de la electrónica de manera satisfactoria. Espero también que compartan conmigo las inquietudes de ustedes. Les participo que soy estudioso de la física y matemáticas y tengo la electrónica como hobby. También me gusta la música y las cosas de Dios. Trabajo como profesor de teoría de la electricidad. No tengo mucha experiencia en lo referente a la parte práctica de la electricidad y electrónica, pero manejo mas o menos la teoría.
Deseo mucha salud y paz a todos y con esto me despido por los momentos. Gracias por todo.


----------



## leidyes (Jun 11, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> bienvenido a F.E. mi amigo buena eleccion...



Hola a todos los de la comunidad, soy leidy y quiero aprender y participar con los proyectos que estoy realizando..en este momento estoy trabajando sobre la comunicación hid con el pic 18f2550 con interfaz en java.


----------



## smith2508 (Jun 11, 2012)

mi nombre es smith



teclado viejo , bueno mi nombre es smith y soy estudiante de Electricidad industrial , y la verdad tengo unas inquietudes sobre la electronica , espero que aqui tengan la amabilidad responderlas, 
y la verdad soy nuevo en esto de los foros espero poder aprenderlo rapido. 
mi correo es Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ políticas del Foro.Com


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 12, 2012)

leidyes dijo:


> Hola a todos los de la comunidad, soy leidy y quiero aprender y participar con los proyectos que estoy realizando..en este momento estoy trabajando sobre la comunicación hid con el pic 18f2550 con interfaz en java.



llegaste al lugar indicado 
aqui podras aprender y enseñar a otros


----------



## gilver (Jun 12, 2012)

hola mi nombre es leonardo soy tecnico en electronica deseo compartir experiencias y aprender mas del mundo de la electronica......... saludos a toda la comunidad.


----------



## gato16 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hola soy nuevo por aquí, haciendo unos pinitos con la electrónica jeje un abrazoo


----------



## groso28 (Jun 12, 2012)

hola buen dia a todos me llamo rene  tengo 29 años y viendo y leyendo os comentarios de bienvenida me he dado cuenta que la mayoría de los usuarios son amantes de la electrónica eso me gusta y a la ves me inivide ya que yo no se mucho de electrónica ni estudio electrónica,
bueno les cuento de mi..cuando era chico me gustaba ver la serie makiver(creo que asi se escribe) bueno siguiendo siempre quería desarmar todo lo que veía ,de un control remoto asta un mini-radio..en lo desarmado iva re bien el problema era volver a armarlo que al final me sobraban piezas y lo dejava en el rincón jejeje,fui a una escuela técnica electromecánica haa disculpen soy de san luis argentina y esa escuela que en su tiempo se llamaba industrial, no enseñaban nada solo era una escuela de vagos todos los que iban ahi eran los mas macho jajaja..bueno siguiendo a los profesores lo interesaba una sola cosa terminar su horario de trabajo y si aprendías algo que buena suerte para ti..
termine la secundaria lastimosamente ya que el racismo estaba presente ahi y hoy en dia también..
y que mas puedo decir este foro es muy completo y y cada ayuda que uno pide se es respondida y eso me gusta a mi me costo inscribirme ya que no sabia como hacer el test de inscripto jejeje tan mal estoy en electrónica pero creo que con el tiempo mejorare,ahora estoy interesado en los circuitos de amplificador , ase unos mese empece con un circuito de 2 transistores que termino en fallido ,al desarma me fije que estaba mal armado,me refiero que una resistencia no era del valor que tenia que ser jeje y solo lleva 2 resistencias ,un capasitor y 2 transistores bueno creo que fue eso ya voy a volver a empezar con eso y co sus ayudas y consejos seguro lo termino..
bueno eso es todo de mi testamento..tengan paciencia al no comprender algunos circuidos y al hacre pregunta difíciles de comprender que para ustedes es algo lógico  y normal..
nos vemos comunidad de foroelectronicos


----------



## Geralankenau (Jun 12, 2012)

Que onda a todos, soy de Nuevo León, México; y me gustaría aprender más sobre electrónica, estoy en una preparatoria técnica pero la verdad no enseñan mucho y me gustaría aprender a programar microcontroladores para hacer proyectos padres C:


----------



## German Alvizo (Jun 12, 2012)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Bienvenidos, y gracias por permitirnos conocerlos.



Hola que tal a todos los del foro me llamo german soy de mexico, y soy ing. en electronica bueno un poco oxidado de mis conocimientos de la facultad pero intentando retomar este apasionado mundo de la electronica, yo he elaborado algunos circuitos en pcb y algunos me han funcionado y otro pues no, pero pues aqui siguo tratando de aprender cosas nuevas y viendo las opiniones de los colegas del foro y pues cualquier cosa aqui estoy a sus ordenes, gracias...


----------



## roberto genes (Jun 12, 2012)

Hola amigos del foro de electrónica soy de lorica córdoba Colombia me dedico a fabricar amplificadores de audio hace ya bastante rato tengo 35 años y 15 de ellos dedicado al sonido especial al de alta potencia del foro he aprendido mucho y espero mis conocimientos sirvan para los nuevos y ayudar en algo gracias


----------



## pacoblanco (Jun 12, 2012)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Paco. Soy un joven de Extremadura (España) Ingeniero en electrónica que acabó hace poco la carrera y he decidido montármelo por mi cuenta ya que la cosa esta mu mala para encontrar trabajo, jeje. Estoy empezando con el mundillo de la electrónica del automóvil, así que pues espero que me echéis una mano en lo que podais y yo también intentaré resolver todas las dudas que pueda. Un saludo a todos!!!


----------



## beta2 (Jun 12, 2012)

hola mi nombre es victor y quiero agradecer a esta comunidad que me a ayudado mucho ahora estoy estudiando tec.en electronica y en lo que pueda espero ayudar y que asi nos enriquezcamos mutuamente de conocimiento
BENDICIONEs¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Justiciero24 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hola a todos, 

Bueno yo ya llevo tiempo por aqui, pero quisiera presentarme.
Mi nombre es Daniel Fernández Raygoza, tengo 17 años, y vivo en Guadalajara, Mexico.
Por ahora soy un aficionado, aunque espero pronto entrar a la universidad y estudiar alguna ingenieria, para asi poder seguir alimentado mi pasion por la electronica, la cual proviene de familia.

Saludos al foro,


----------



## gamba47 (Jun 12, 2012)

Buenas noches a todos y un saludo!! muy interesantes la cosas que hay en el foro, felicito a toda la comunidad.

Emiliano


----------



## escarcha (Jun 12, 2012)

hola mi nombre es juan jose dominguez soy mexicano y estudio ing mecatronica.


----------



## jose31 (Jun 12, 2012)

bienvenidos los nuevos


----------



## Electronec (Jun 12, 2012)

Cuantos nuevos integrantes.

Bienvenidos a todos.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 12, 2012)

heyy Santiago viste que avalancha ¡¡¡

bienvenidos a todos/as  los nuevos integrantes del foro ¡¡¡
saludos de su majestad el rey julien


----------



## rafaelk (Jun 12, 2012)

Un gran saludos a los foristas, me llamo Rafaelk, de Venezuela.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 13, 2012)

rafaelk dijo:


> Un gran saludos a los foristas, me llamo Rafaelk, de Venezuela.


bienvenido paisano


----------



## bryanxx123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Buenas Buenas, finalmente me anime a hacer un proyecto grande despues de ver buenos aportes aqui en ForosElectronica!!!


----------



## canrilo (Jun 13, 2012)

Hola muchachos, la verdad llevo mucho tiempo leyendo este foro pero nunca había dejado mi mensaje de presentación, soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, ya me falta poco para graduarme, soy curioso y trabajador.


----------



## Javi Perez (Jun 13, 2012)

Buenas señores, es la primera vez que participo en un foro, seguramente será mas para preguntar dudas, que para responder, me defiendo bien en temas de mantenimiento industrial, y me gusta la programación de autómatas, y como el tiempo no está para perderlo, ahí, va la primera, necesito conectar un motor de 400 cv, en cc y es fundamentar conectar la sucesión de fases en el orden correcto, existe una manera sencilla y fiable, con un analizador de redes, o tendré que comprarme el aparatito.  Gracias,                   bueno, para ser la presentación creo que está bastante bien .Un saludo


----------



## gamba47 (Jun 13, 2012)

Javi Perez dijo:


> Buenas señores, es la primera vez que participo en un foro,


Hola Javier, es una muy linda experienca compartir en un foro, en poco tiempo se te va a convertir en un vicio, yo participo en muchos y la verdad que es muy gratificante. Como dice un amigo mio de otro foro "Si compartes el dinero queda la mitad, si compartes el conocimiento queda el doble". No lo inventó él, pero es una frase que me parece fantástica.



Javi Perez dijo:


> seguramente será mas para preguntar dudas, que para responder,


Esto al principio es asi, pero recordá que si algo hace bueno un foro es la participación de todos, principalmente de los recien llegados que vienen con una fuerza impresionante!



Javi Perez dijo:


> me defiendo bien en temas de mantenimiento industrial, y me gusta la programación de autómatas,


Ahi tenes ya con que ayudar!!!



Javi Perez dijo:


> y como el tiempo no está para perderlo, ahí, va la primera, necesito conectar un motor de 400 cv, en cc y es fundamentar conectar la sucesión de fases en el orden correcto, existe una manera sencilla y fiable, con un analizador de redes, o tendré que comprarme el aparatito.


Te sugiero que crees un nuevo post en el foro correspondiente a tu duda, como dice el trhead de este post este es para dejar el mensaje de bienvenida y no para resolver problemas, es más que nada para mantener el orden y nada mas



Javi Perez dijo:


> bueno, para ser la presentación creo que está bastante bien .Un saludo


Estuvistes perfecto! ahora cuando te googlies en internet vas a aparecer!! sos famoso! jajaja


Saludos.
Emiliano


----------



## nanopol (Jun 13, 2012)

Un saludo a todos los compañeros de la comunidad de electronicos, gracias por compartir su conocimientos y experiencias en el inacabable mundo de la electronica.


----------



## Marte (Jun 13, 2012)

Buenas tardes , mi nombre es Matias estudio electronica independientemente con el Tutorial de CEKIT. Cualquier usuario que tenga una buena intencion de guiarme por buen camino sera bienvenido!


----------



## Deahtcythe (Jun 13, 2012)

Hola buenas tardes me llamo Enrique tengo como 2 semanas aca no me habia presentado por estar leyendo la gran cantidad de material interesante de la pagina soy aficionado a la electronica me gusta  la robotica y todo lo que pueda ser controlado a distancia o autonomo espero aprender mucho aca..


----------



## oFRGOo (Jun 13, 2012)

hola..bueno so soy tan nuevo en este foro , solo no soy muy activo , pero creo que ahora voy a estar mas tiempo conectado, este sitio me sirvió de mucho para mi que me gusta la electronica y ahora mas para mis proyectos de la universisdad.


----------



## Angel Huapalla (Jun 13, 2012)

Hola a toda la comunidad de electronicos. Mi nombre es Angel Antonio, soy de Perú, con amplio conocimiento en electronica y electricidad, estoy aca para compartir cualquier proyecto interesante con toda la comunidad y ampliar mas mis conocimientos con la ayuda de ustedes


----------



## WILSTi (Jun 13, 2012)

Hola a toda la comunidad electrónica aquí reunida

Mi nombre es Wilson Torres, soy de Colombia, me gusta la electrónica y la tecnología, lo que mas me gusta de este foro es que podemos intercambiar conocimientos y asi poder ampliar y complementar los conocimentos!

Gracias!
Saludos a todos!


----------



## luisbe (Jun 13, 2012)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Luis y soy estudiante de electronica, y espero que me ayuden con algunos temas y tambien hacer mis aportes a la comunidad.


----------



## juan antonio caballero (Jun 13, 2012)

soy Salvadoreño y me agrada pertenecer a foros de electronica, mi esperiencia es en controles electronicos para motores de corriente continua y control automatico industriales si en algo puedo ayudar estoy a sus ordenes.


----------



## Ornite (Jun 14, 2012)

hola amigos mi nombre es saúl y soy de peru y me interesa bastante el tema de reparacion de ups APC espero que me puedan ayudar. Gracias de antemano
Salu2


----------



## pato1646 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hola me llamo Ariel , me gusta la electrónica desde chico, pase de reparar esos viejos tv con la famosa valvula 6DQ6 , la 6EM5 y tantas otras , los tv híbridos de philips, a programar pics para toda clase de aplicaciones, actualmente estoy interesado en las famosas ondas seno mágicas y poder generarlas por medio de un pic para realizar una ups de poco peso partiendo de la premisa que los nucleos de ferrita tienen mejor rendimiento , también me interesa el estudio del uso alternativo de la electrónica  en cosas que simplifiquen los procesos o necesidades de las personas... un saludo a todo el foro...


----------



## monbollo (Jun 14, 2012)

¡Un saludo a todos! Mi nombre es Ramón Rebollo, soy Mexicano y experto en Electrónica, ahora ya jubilado. Tengo 65 años de edad, y he recorrido un largo sendero en esta actividad desde los 14 años. Me gradué como Técnico en Electrónica Industrial en 1973, en Los Angeles, Calif., y durante muchos años de mi vida me dediqué a la docencia a nivel de preparatoria en las asignaturas de Inglés, Ciencias de la Comunicación, Taller de Electrónica y Computación Básica. Otros tantos años -y de manera simultánea con la docencia- conduje un negocio propio de Reparaciones en Radio y TV, y por unos pocos años más incursioné en una actividad diametralmente opuesta: ¡manejé una cafetería! Todo eso ha quedado atrás, y actualmente me dedico a vivir mi tercera edad con mucha tranquilidad y a visitar a mis familiares; debido al tiempo libre de que ahora dispongo, me deleito en revisar mis apuntes, diagramas y diseños que acumulé por un largo tiempo, y ahora suelo construir todo aquello que quedó pendiente o archivado, en particular un modelo de subwoofer de potencia que hice por primera vez en 1999 y que funcionó de maravilla, aprovechando componentes y partes descartadas de otros equipos (como las fuentes internas de PCs) hasta en un 90%. Poseo muchas notas técnicas y apuntes de infinidad de circuitos pequeños que probaron ser muy útiles en el campo de la reparación y/o diagnóstico, y que supongo que podrían ser de alguna utilidad para alguien en este foro. Soy un convencido de que alguien de mi edad y con la experiencia (buena o mala) adquirida durante tanto tiempo, no debe abandonar este mundo sin antes al menos alentar a otras vidas compartiendo lo que tiene o lo que hace. Y esa es mi intención al haberme inscrito en este foro. Así que, permitan que durante un tiempo digitalice mis apuntes y diagramas, y eventualmente los pondré a la fina consideración de todos ustedes, esperando que les sirva de alguna manera. Reciban todos un abrazo, junto con mis mejores deseos.
Monbollo.


----------



## JreyX (Jun 14, 2012)

Hola a todos, me llamo Jorge Reyes, estoy estudiando mantenimiento electrónico e instrumentación industrial ya estoy por terminar . Me uní al foro por que me ayudo muchas veces en proyectos y una que otra duda, así que espero poder ser de ayuda en esta gran comunidad.


----------



## ed741 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hola a todos, me llamo Edwin, me dedico a la automatización industrial, me gusta mucho la electrónica ya sea industrial o de linea blanca, siempre estoy realizando proyectos y hay veces que tengo dudas, como también espero ser de ayuda en el foro.


----------



## rrc46 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hola a todos me he asociado a este estupendo foro , donde espero aprender lo mucho que me falta para poder hacer algo, aunque sea poco, porque la electrónica era mi asignatura pediente y ahora que me he jubilado me he decidido a estudiar lo que pueda. Mi interés fundamental es el modelismo naval (estático y RC) y por tanto la electrónica a plicada al mismo. Resido en España cerca de Madrid.


----------



## gabbybel (Jun 14, 2012)

Hola!!!  Me gusta mucho el ambiente y las reglas del foro! Gracias a todos por sus aportes que son esenciales y por compartir sus conocimientos con los demás, soy de Ecuador y me gusta full la electrónica, espero poder contar con su ayuda y brindarles de la mía.. Bendiciones


----------



## Xarra (Jun 14, 2012)

Hola a todos. Me llamo César y soy de España. Tengo algunas nociones de electrónica pero insuficientes para llevar a cabo un proyecto personal al que le estoy dando vueltas. Abriré un post en la sección de audio a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Comet (Jun 14, 2012)

que bueno!!!
a hora podremos ver mejor eso


----------



## armando1538 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hola me llamo armando y soy de peru.. Tengo algunas nociones de electronica y electricidad y desearia que me ayuden en una consulta con los dimmer.. saludos a todos..


----------



## arsel (Jun 14, 2012)

Buenas me llamo jose soy de Granada. Estoy cursando estudios de Desarrollo de Productos  Electrónicos, estoy empezando en el mundillo de la programación y la robotica, asi que por ahora soy novatillo, cuando empieze con programas interesantes los iré subiendo al foro.

Un Saludo


----------



## serzeta (Jun 14, 2012)

a ver me parece que metí la pata con el primer mensaje. No entendí bien la cosa. Voy de nuevo. Hola Soy Sergio desde Argentina Buenos  Aires DEjo u saludo para todos.


----------



## PEDRO JAVIER (Jun 14, 2012)

Buena noche a toda la comunidad...
Desde Colombia, soy Javier, estudiante de 4 semestre de ingenieria electronica...post data: soy un adicto de la electrónica


----------



## IngRonaldQ (Jun 14, 2012)

bueno muchas gracias por la bienvenida mi nombre es ronald  soy bachiller en ing electro y telecom...y tengo una carrera técnica +
en electrónica  me encantaría apoyarlos en temas como rf ya que vengo muy familiarizado con esos temas ya mas de 6 años


----------



## lizan (Jun 14, 2012)

hola amigos gracias por todo su ezfuerzo en esta pasion que compartimos La electronica.me gusta el audio . Me llamo Lisandro soy estudiante de electronica .exitos y buenos diseños.


----------



## damiarian (Jun 14, 2012)

Hola a todos!! mi nombre es marcelo vivo en la argentina de profesion mecanico pero apasionado de todo lo que es tecnologia electronica.un saludo cordial!!


----------



## JOHANA123 (Jun 14, 2012)

hellloooooo! ya llevo un buen en este foro y es impresionante la informacion he crecido mucho los invito a inscribirse,contesten preguntas,yo entre con muy poco conocimiento,aunque tengo una ingenieria en electronica,soy tec. en electronica, es decir reparo equipos en electronica,¡que contrariedad!,espero pronto subir esquemas y diseños varios que ya he hecho,por la oportunidad muchas gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stefany9 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hola a todos... soy Stefany de Ecuador y por el momento sigo siendo estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, y al igual que todos estoy aqui para ayudar en lo que haya como y para aprender un poquito mas... saludos


----------



## JOHANA123 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bienvenida Stefany9 que te la pases bien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## niguel (Jun 15, 2012)

hola...a todos soy miguel aunque el nick  dice niguel ...ya habia muchos jaja soy de arequipa Peru bueno yo estudie electronica tecnica ,bueno no se mucho pero tratare de aprender lo mas que pueda en este foro y claro aportar un poco..saludos


----------



## gallo2k (Jun 15, 2012)

Soy Gerardo Colin Robledo, Soy Técnico en electrónica y desde la secundaria que tenia ese mismo taller he trabajado en proyectos de audio. Ya tiene tiempo que pertenezco a esta comunidad, pero solo entraba para conseguir información. Ahora estoy trabajando en algunos proyectos de amplificadores de audio y cabe decir que de aqui he obtenido la mayoría de la información para llevar a cabo esto. No me resta pues más que darles las gracias por sus aportaciones y decirles que tambien voy a presentarles mi trabajo para que me den el visto bueno y recibir las correspondientes críticas.

Reciban un cordial saludo desde la ciudad de las canteras rosas en México.


----------



## JC014 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hola a todos soy JC014 y soy estudiante de Mecatronica en nivel Bachillerato, y aunque no se mucho mi pasion es la electronica.

Sin mas por el momento me despido esperando poder ayudar en el foro y aprender mas sobre la elctronica.

Slaudos!!!!!


----------



## saluar (Jun 15, 2012)

hola gracias por la bienvenida soy de mexico tecnico electronico



donde puedo entrar a algun foro donde se hable de fuentes de alimentacion gracias


----------



## reconato (Jun 15, 2012)

Hola 
 Me llamo Luiz y soy de São Paulo - Brasil .
Soy tecnico electronico e soy un apasionado de RF.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## agu96 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hola
Me llamo Agustin caire, soy de Argentina y me gusta la electronica.
Principalmente me gusta el audio y esas cosas.


----------



## luis mendoza (Jun 15, 2012)

hola apreciados amigos del foro, mi nombre es luis mendoza , soy de Venezuela , Caracas , me apasiona el mundo de la electronica desde niño , gracias por aceptarme , espero apoyarme en sus conocimientos ademas de ofrecer los mios en su momento necesario. mil gracias.


----------



## ONOFRE (Jun 15, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Freddy Onofre, soy un estudiante y fanático de la electronica, actualmente dedico mi tiempo la área de las telecomunicaciones, un saludo a Foros de electrónica.


----------



## Cyrus (Jun 15, 2012)

¡Hola que tal! Mi nombre es Juan y mas que ser electrónico por profesión, es por pasión (le tomé cariño por quemar tantos capacitores, resistencias y volando tips 41 en el bachillerato ). Actualmente ocupo la electrónica para hacer mis propios pedales y alguna otra cosa que de toques... Ah y soy de México


----------



## cicloide2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hola creo que ahora si gracias a todos por orientarme para poder presentarme como corresponde y en la seccion que corresponde.
Bueno de profecion y aficion soy Tec. en Elctronica egrsado en 1996, pero laboralmente me desempeño como empleado metalurgico(nada que ver ) pero la pasion tira todabia y estoy seguro que boy a aprender de todos ustedes y en lo que este a mi alcance colaborar ayudando a quien asi lo necesite.

Saludos, amigos virtuales.


----------



## foxel (Jun 15, 2012)

Hola a todos...bueno, pertenezco a la comunidad desde Agosto del 2009, pero al parecer en ese momento no hice mi debida presentación en este foro, así que acabo de entrar después de un par de meses y me invitan a presentarme...
Soy David, técnico en electrónica vivo en Bs As y en este momento estoy haciendo un curso de microcontroladores, estoy como Adan  pero bue, ya los voy a molestar. Saludos


----------



## junior perez (Jun 15, 2012)

holaa mi nombre es francided junior perez de tulua valle del cauca hace dias ago parte del foro y apenas me presento un saludo a todos estudio tecnologia en electronica y los estare molestando ...


----------



## victor1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

espero poder ganar mucha experiencia y colaborar  en lo que pueda al foro



me gustan los temas de equipos de sonido television y pc


----------



## dj1david (Jun 16, 2012)

Hola colegas!!! soy ingeniero Electrónico a sus servicios... que tengan un excelente día!


----------



## JOSANMA (Jun 16, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Jorge y me gusta mucho armar circuitos electrónicos electrónicos como entretención. Espero poder aportar y también adquirir conocimientos en esta entretenida actividad y para muchos una profesión.


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 16, 2012)

Buenas noches o dias, compañeros, pido disculpas luego de tanto tiempo, de andar por el foro, con muy pocos aportes míos y disfrutando de toda la información del foro, nunca me habia identificado, soy Nestor Serna, Colombiano Antioqueño para ser mas preciso, estudié tecnología Electrónica hace ya varios años, me dediqué al sonido entre comillas profesional y gracias a ustedes he vuelto a mirar sobre mis pasos en la electrónica. Muchas gracias. espero poder aportar algo al foro ya que he recibido mucho de el. suerte y pido disculpas por mis a veces no muy acertadas intervenciones en el Foro


----------



## JoseCruzCvn1120 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hola a todos, Mi Nombre es José y actualmente estudio Ing. Electrónica. Soy amante de la música así que ya se pueden imaginar a mas o menos que me inclino, El próx. año decido si me voy a Automatización o Telecomunicaciones, en fin. Gracias por compartir sus aportes, son de ayuda al mundo entero.


----------



## Pablo M P (Jun 17, 2012)

Hola, soy Pablo Martín escribo desde Madrid en España, me tomo la electrónica como un hobbie, y que decir del foro... pues que sois unas personas fantástica, que saben ayudar y que dan consejos para los que nos iniciamos.
Un saludo Pablo Martín


----------



## Electronec (Jun 17, 2012)

Pablo M P dijo:


> Hola, soy Pablo Martín escribo desde Madrid en España, me tomo la electrónica como un hobbie, y que decir del foro... pues que sois unas personas fantástica, que saben ayudar y que dan consejos para los que nos iniciamos.
> Un saludo Pablo Martín



Bienvenido paisano, y también a todos los nuevos integrantes.

Saludos.


----------



## danykbas (Jun 17, 2012)

Hola colegas, soy samario colombiano aficionado a la electrónica y me alegra encontrar a muchos como yo =D. Saludos a todos


----------



## anymex (Jun 17, 2012)

hola mundo.
mi nombre es Arnoldo R. L. F.
soy técnico en informática estoy estudiando la licenciatura en informática
soy de México
mi objetivo con la electrónica es aprender a controlar tanto el hardware como el software y a si manejar los a gusto y placer, por el momento en la electrónica a un tengo conocimientos básico y pienso a prender un poco mas (con su ayuda claro)...
para cualquier cosa aquí me tienen y intentare pasar un buen tiempo en el foro


----------



## Daany (Jun 17, 2012)

Soy Daniel casi egresado de la preparatoria como tecnico en electromecanica, solo tengo 17 años pero me interesaria aprender mucho mas sobre esto de la electronica y que mejor en este foro

  Mucho gusto


----------



## picfire (Jun 17, 2012)

como van amigos !!!!
bueno soy picfire de santiago de chile , y como ya veran soy apacionado de la electronica y la automatizacion , soy estudiante de Ingeneria con mencion en sis Robotica, y estoy aqui para ayudar y tambien poder recibir una gran ayuda .
los felicitos el foro es de los mejores , VIVA CHILE MIIERRRR.......


----------



## metalerita (Jun 17, 2012)

Hola! soy Negly, soy una de las pocas mujeres que nos gusta la electrónica! saco diplomado actualmente!,siempre fui muy traviesa con la electronica de pequeña, todos los juguetes que hacian alguna funcion los desarmaba para ver como y porque funcionaban! crei que para mi la electronica era solo un hobbit! pero cuando decidi que tenia que estudiar la tuve en mis ultimas opciones pero al no entrar a las otras carreras posibles me decide por electronica y la verdad me enamore de ella!, soy de familia de electronicos, creci en los talleres de mis tios, creo que llevo algo de electronica en la sangre!
Siempre me consideré una chica distinta! me gusta el metal, leer libros de ciencia ficcion y el teatro!, soy muy despistada con las cosas cotidianas, pero creo que asi somos la mayoria de los electronicos!.


----------



## JoseCruzCvn1120 (Jun 17, 2012)

Vaya tú si que eres distinta, Bienvenida! =)


----------



## popeyems (Jun 17, 2012)

Hola a todos, me llamo Raul, soy de México, soy estudiante de Ing en Sistemas computacionales pero gusta mucho la electrónica, espero pueda ayudar en algo a la comunidad, quiza no sea muy bueno para a electrónica, pero en desarrollo de la lógica de programación puedo ayudar mas


----------



## antena (Jun 18, 2012)

Saludos des Carora Lara Venezuela..


----------



## piano057 (Jun 18, 2012)

Gracias por permitirme participar en la comunidad. He visto los contenidos y los aportes y me parecen excelentes. Espero poder aportar algo también. Soy tecladista y me dedico a reparar y repotenciar amplificadores usados de marca. Saludos


----------



## eddingfred (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola me llamo Jose soy de venezuela aun que vivo en canarias y siempre me a gustado la electrónica, tengo conocimientos digamos basicos gracias a cursos que he reaalizado aunque me gustaria saber mas de lo que se,pero desgraciadamente no he podido, bueno espero aprender de todos ustedes saludos gracias..


----------



## darios (Jun 18, 2012)

*DESDE CÓRDOBA ARGENTINA .... No importa que tipo de tema esté buscando en la web acerca de electrónica ... todos los caminos me llevan a este foro !!! así que he decidido inscribirme a esta página !!!... MUY BUENA ! SALUDOS A TODOS !!!*


----------



## markosuvt (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola soy marcos, de san juan argentina, soy estudiante de secundaria, en la especialidad electromecanica en la escuela industrial. Tengo 18 años y espero ser un futuro tecnico electromecanico y un futuro licenciado en ciencias de la computacion.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Jun 18, 2012)

Bien venidos todos amigos. espero que resuelvan muchas dudas y aprendan alguna que otra cosa que no saben,
alomejor tambien aportan algo al foro
bueno espero que la pasen bien en este foro tan genial!!
y claro tratando de seguir las reglas del foro


----------



## RubMig (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola a todos los colegas, no colegas paso a presentarme mi nombre es Ruben Raúl Miguel me dedico a la reparación de todo lo relacionado con la electronica desde el 1976. Me alegro de estar en contacto con todos ustedes ya que la electronica es el mundo de corto circuito por que los que estamos en esto lo ejecutamos amenudo o lo vemos.  Un abrazo para todos y espero aprender o ayudar a quien me lo pida.


----------



## asdrurafael (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola amigos. Mi nombre es Asdrúbal. Soy venezolano. Y estoy feliz de entrar a este foro. Ya había hecho una presentación pero fue en la sala de Charlas porque no sabía como hacerlo por aquí. Pero bien aquí me tienen. Soy docente de teoría de la electricidad. La práctica me cuesta un poco pero también me aplico. Me gusta mucho la electrónica y aquí estoy. También me gusta la música y las Cosas de Dios aunque no sea un santurrón. Espero poder participar de esta comunidad e intercambiar los aportes con todos ustedes y gracias por estar ahí siempre. me despido con la alegría de saberme miembro de esta maravillosa comunidad.


----------



## lacers (Jun 18, 2012)

hola a todos soy lacers, de la ciudad de chacabuco (bs as) soy nuevo y me presento. saludos a todos


----------



## josseph (Jun 19, 2012)

hola a todos antes que nada dejenme presentarme me llamo jose bajo el seudonimo de josseph soy de la ciudad de mexicoy soy un iniciado (principiante) en el mundo de la electronica aunque se muy poco del tema pero me gustaria saber mas para aportar con la comunidad de foros de electronica un saludo a todas las personas y a posteriores integrantes de foros de electronica y sus administradores en especial.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 19, 2012)

otro chilaquil!!! bienvnido compa...


----------



## Osobuque1 (Jun 19, 2012)

hola a todos los usuarios del foro electronica.


----------



## hectorrumba (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola soy Hector soy nuevo y felicito a todos de foro de elctronica esta bueno


----------



## tsumt (Jun 19, 2012)

HOla a todos espero poder colaborar con todos ustedes un saludo


----------



## edgaryago2 (Jun 19, 2012)

BUENAS!!! Soy Emmanuel de Argentina y soy muy nuevo en la electronica... vamos a aprender un poco... gracias gente


----------



## teitorxc (Jun 19, 2012)

hola, mi nombre es nicolas y soy ingeniero mecanico (chile), se preguntaran que hago aqui y es que desde chico que me atrajo todo lo que fuese circuito. ahora mas viejo utilizo mi gusto por la electronica (y escasos conocimientos) mezclandola con la mecanica. 
Actualmente trabajo para adaptar targetas DAQ national instruments de bajo costo (y en general cualquier tipo de targeta de 16 bit o mas)  para medir vibraciones en equipos industriales. tratando de lidiar con ruido externo y acondicionamiento de señal desde los sensores, cualquier duda que tengan con labview o analisis de vibraciones les puedo ayudar sin ningun problema!!


----------



## miglo (Jun 19, 2012)

Bueno pues eso, despues de llevar un tiempo registrado y leyendo vastante, aqui uno mas, en este foro, que se presenta, un saludo a todos.


----------



## richard velito (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola;
Me llamo Richar y estoy empezando mi carrera de Ing Electronica, me gusto mucho el foro por la rapida vista que eh podido dar.
Espero poder aprender mucho de ustedes y dado el caso poder ayudar.


----------



## tomcat (Jun 19, 2012)

Si, entonces.   hola vale, me llamo tomas y soy de xalapa veracruz, mexico, tengo la licenciatura trunca de ingenieria en electronica, ademas de un diplomado en redes LAN y actualmente estudio mantenimiento  y reparacion de PC´s. como todos aqui empeze experimentado con los aparatos de mi casa, tambien  hago instalaciones electricas en casas(que aprendi en el cole). y pues tengo 27 años soy de noviembre y ya no mas. saludos a todos los foristas


----------



## mcguivercrgq (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola a Todos, mi nombre es Carlos Gonzalez  soy de Caracas-Venezuela; ingeniero electricista mención comunicaciones, interesado en la electronica, es uno de mis hobbys. Mis saludos y Respeto, espero aprender de uds  y colaborar con el Foro.


----------



## WyllYthEE (Jun 19, 2012)

hola mi nombre es willi  soy de Perú y soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica. espero ayudar  con lo poco que se  y que también me ayuden con las dudas que tenga.


----------



## pedrodoesco (Jun 19, 2012)

les saludo a todos desde Guatemala,,, soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica y les agradezco su apoyo en este camino ya que soy muy novato,,,


----------



## titovlc (Jun 20, 2012)

Hola , buenos dias soy fabio desde hace casi 10 años vivo en valencia ,España soy argentino ,siempre me dedique al audio-car pero las modas pasan !!,Tengo unos conocientos muy basicos en electronica , pero siempre ando trasteando con algun aparatejo que tenga cables ...jjajjajja  espero poder aprender de ustedes y si algo puedo asesorar en tema audio-car .con mucho gusto


----------



## guille990 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hola soy Martín Guillermo tengo 22 años, soy Argentino (de buenos aires), estudiante ingeniería mecánica y hace un tiempo me empezó a gustar la electrónica sobre todo los amplificadores de audio. Me siento muy a gusto en este foro, llevo bastante tiempo en él, aunque nunca me presente. Sigo siendo bastante novato en la electrónica aunque ya voy mejorando.
saludos.


----------



## jlaudio (Jun 20, 2012)

Hola a todos los participantes de los foros a los aprendices a los aficionados a los experimentados y a los veteranos en el tema, mi nombre es julio tamayo de colombia soy tencico electronico con experiencia en circuitos sencillos de control amplificacion de audio y luces tambien soy tecnico profesional electromecanico con enfasis en electronica de potencia, me gusta muchisimo esta pagina dado que se puede obtener mucha informacion y tambien brindar jejeje gracias  y exitos a todos


----------



## julmar (Jun 20, 2012)

Hola saludos a todos excelente comunidad


----------



## fach10 (Jun 20, 2012)

saludos soy estudiante de Ing Electromecánica y me encanta este foro me ha sido de muchísima ayuda saludos ..


----------



## Rjoh (Jun 20, 2012)

Hola a todos, me llamo Mark y soy de Bolivia. Soy estudiante de ingeniería en sistemas electrónicos y en una de esas me tope con este foro buscando soluciones para un trabajo en la U, y me gustaria conocer mas sobre mi especialidad, y poder compartir con una comunidad donde pueda aprender mucho, y con el tiempo poder aportar en algo. Saludos a todos y sigan adelante.


----------



## R0nor0A (Jun 20, 2012)

Hola a todos me llamo william... es muy interesante copartir informacion con otras personas sabiendo que te pueden ayudar como a la vez  birndar mi ayuda  .. espero  aprender mucho  de ustedes y poco a poco poder aportar buena informacion para uso de cualquiera... Gracias


----------



## marcosqui (Jun 20, 2012)

Hola a todos me llamo Marcos soy de Córdoba capital, Argentina me dedico al servicio tecnico de Tv, audio-video, etc y buscando informacion me encontre con este foro, espero que nos podamos ayudar mutuamente, saludos


----------



## veloz (Jun 20, 2012)

Mis mas cordial saludos a todos me llamo Amed.... tengo 48 años soy del Peru, mi profesion es tecnico electricista en automotríz y me interesa mucho el sistema de inyección electrónica del vehículo que ya es
un dolor de cabeza para los mecanicos impíricos que no saben que funcion tiene un sensor que aca en mi país al catalizador lo anúlan y buscando un esquema del circuito para hacer un probador de válvula IAC y de inyectores encontre esta pagina web que es muy interesante compartir y que nos puedan ayudar con nuestras consultas ya que me interesa mucho aprender la electronica para estos vehículos modernos segun mis conocimientos que este sitio foros de electronica, es uno de los mejores y nos dan buenas informaciones y poder resolver nuestros problemas... Gracias que Dios los bendiga.


----------



## chemavm (Jun 21, 2012)

Hola a tod@s!!!!

Mi nombre es chema y hace tiempo que que aprendí algo de electrónica pero le he dado poca utilidad, espero q aquí podré encontrar respuestas a mis dudas y si puedo ayudar a alguien también estaría bien.

Un saludo


----------



## laija11 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hola comunidad 
espero que aqui podamos aprender todos de todos, suerte camaradas


----------



## SURbyte (Jun 21, 2012)

Soy Ricardo de Comodoro Rivadavia, Chubut, Argentina.
Me dedico a diseñar equipos con microcontroladores aunque incursiono en casi todas las categorías de electrónica menos en RF y otras yerbas afines a las microondas.
Espero poder contribuir para ayudar y ser ayudado.
Gracias.


----------



## xLAWSx (Jun 21, 2012)

Hola a todos soy un integrante nuevo desde Lima, Perú.
Espero poder disfrutar, ayudar y encontrar respuestas así como también ustedes lo hacen jeje, saludos y un gusto ser parte de su comunidad.
Gracias.


----------



## Melghost (Jun 21, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Carmelo. Me gusta mucho la electrónica y la programación de micros. No estoy muy puesto en analógica y espero aprender mucho con vosotros. Y si además puedo ayudar, pues entonces ¿para qué queremos más?

Gracias.


----------



## sistelecdf (Jun 21, 2012)

buenas a todos los colegas de este gran foro soy sistelec, técnico en electrónica,poniendome a sus ordenes en lo que pueda colaborarles saludos desde mexico.


----------



## Conficker (Jun 21, 2012)

Que tal antes que nada espero contar con su ayuda en la rama de la electronica ya que e visto grandes proyectos que ayudan a ser un poco mas facil la vida avitual, Espero ayudar en este aspectos y que me ayuden ya que nadie sabe mas que otro. atte Fast008


----------



## rgbe (Jun 22, 2012)

hola a todos mi nombre es gabriel soy de colombia soy ing electronico me fasina compartir con mis colegas electronico""""""""


----------



## Alex2040bR (Jun 22, 2012)

Hola, por las lecturas que he realizado veo que hay mucha humildad para cooperar en ayudar a quién lo necesite, me gustaría poder conocer a varios colegas y si se da entablar una amistad ya que compartimos los mismos gustos por esta materia 
Nos vemos, un abrazo.

Atte. Alex


----------



## jfsh2000 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hola a todos 

saludos desde México.

muy buen trabajo por el foro 

saludos


----------



## Electronec (Jun 23, 2012)

jose eliecer dijo:


> Hola amigos hoy paso a formar parte de esta comunidad espero poder y ayudar y recibir ayuda con en el tema Electronica un abrazo a todos



Bienvenido a ti y a todos los nuevos integrantes de este magnífico Foro.

Saludos.


----------



## janiwa777 (Jun 23, 2012)

hola atoda la comunidad y muchas gracias a todos los que ofrecen sus concimientos para ayudarnos .mi nombre es emerson comenze un poco tarde con la electronica puesto que ya tengo mis añitos encima  pero dicen que nunca es tarde para aprender soy estudiante a nivel tecnico medio aca en bolivia desde  cuestiones de la vida me dedique a otra cosa ahora ahora quiero dedicar mi tiempo alo lindo de la electronica y inculcar esta pasion a mi hijo .
GRACIAS A TODO LA COMUNIDAD saludos


----------



## VeroMVD (Jun 23, 2012)

Hola a tod@s! Estoy en "jardín de infantes" en el tema, así que muy probablemente será mucho más lo que reciba de ustedes que lo que pueda brindar  Gracias por aceptarme!


----------



## frank81 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hola buena noche, mi nombre es Francisco soy de Guatemala, actualmente estoy estudiando electronica y es mi gran deseo aprender de todos los conocimientos de usted y los pocos que pudiera ofrecer, soy aficionado de la radio especialmente y me interesa todo lo relacionado a ella, espero contribuir en algo con esta comunidad, gracias.


----------



## matyaswr (Jun 23, 2012)

hola mi nombre es matias soy de la argentina hice un curso de electricidad del automotor y un poco de electronica y me interesa mucho! no se mucho pero me defiendo! espero servirle en algo y que me ayuden por hay en mis dudas!  saludos gracias!



hola mi nombre es matias soy de la argentina hice un curso de electricidad del automotor y un poco de electronica y me interesa mucho! no se mucho pero me defiendo! espero servirle en algo y que me ayuden por por hay en mis dudas!  saludos gracias!


----------



## autotecan (Jun 24, 2012)

hola mi nombre es angel y soy arquitecto, nada que ver con la electronica pero me gusta el hacer prototipos y demas, he tomado varios cursos e intento aprender cada dia mas, ahora me dedico a la electronica automotriz, espero pueda ayudarles en algo o que ustedes me ayuden a mi, un saludo enorme¡¡


----------



## driver2013 (Jun 24, 2012)

Me gusta la electronica, la musica, los video juegos de guerra, cacharrear mi pc, me ha gustado
el foro por que se enfocan en mi joby y que las respuestas que dan son muy acertadas, la mayoria las he puesto a prueva en otros foros e investigando a parte y son muy buenas respuestas, espero aprender mucho con ustedes y lo que necesiten de mi conocimiento lo 
pongo a  dispocición de todos.


----------



## jgdf (Jun 24, 2012)

hola buen dia mi nombre jose duran soy tecnico automotris y electronico  mi pais venezuela presento y doy gracias a todos lo d este foro por aceptarme y cuenten conmigo para compartir mis conocimiento con ustedes y tambien aprender d.ustedes muchas gracias


----------



## jjraymon (Jun 24, 2012)

Hola soy Brayan de Guatemala y estoy estudiando Electronica y espero que me ayuden cuando tenga una duda saludos a todos!!!


----------



## evrod20 (Jun 24, 2012)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Cheyn y soy estudiante de 4to. año de ingeniería electromecánica en la Universidad Tecnológica de Panamá.


----------



## Guille01 (Jun 24, 2012)

Buenas tardes señores, me llamo Guillermo, Estudiante de 5to año de ingenieria electrica y es un gusto formar parte de esta comunidad.

Espero poder aprender mucho con los usuarios.

Nos leemos pronto!


----------



## Vetowsky (Jun 24, 2012)

Hola electronicos profesionales y hobistas mi nombre es Adalberto tengo un establecimiento de instrumentos musicales audio profesional y car audio, y tambien insumos de electronica y por ende reparacion de aparatos electronicos de los cuales muchos problemas los he resuelto gracias a los articulos aqui publicados. gracias a todos por sus valiosas aportaciones espero un dia poder ayudar tambien saludos desde La Paz BCS Mexico


----------



## poder2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

hola soy luis de venezuela soy nuevo en esta pagina saludos a todos.



estoy interesado en diagramas esquematicos de tarjetas AVR para plantas electricas y planos de tv.


----------



## ebola1 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Eduardo soy autodidacta y me gusta aprender de computación ya sea programación, reparación y quiero aprender de electrónica para hacer mis propios proyectos y esta pagina me agrada porque no te pide hacer ningún pago para descargar información de los propios usuarios. 

En lo que pueda ayudar lo haré con gusto, saludos a todos.


----------



## lpossamay (Jun 24, 2012)

Hola a todos. Soy de Montevideo-Uruguay, me deidco a la electrónica desde hace muchos años.
Estudié en la Escuela Técnica de Aeronáutica de Uruguay, soy Técnico especialista en Comunicaciones y Electrónica.
Actualmente trabajo con sistemas médicos, tomógrafos, equipos de RX, medicina nucler y similares. Encontré esta página y me gustó mucho, por lo tanto me suscribí, espero poder aportar algo.


----------



## amathison (Jun 24, 2012)

Saludos a todos estos hobbistas, técnicos e ingenieros de la apasionante electrónica, mi nombre Andres Mathison, mi Ubicación San Diego, Carabobo, Venezuela, tecnico e ingeniero en Electrónica, actualmente laborando para una empresa Tabacalera en el dpto de proyectos especiales donde modernizo todo el sistema manual de produccion de hervicidas y fertilizantes para las plantaciones de tabaco y demas cultivos nacionales, a su vez dedico muchas horas en formarme con microcontroladores, electronica industrial, electronica de control y programas de diseño como proteus, mulsitim y programas de visualizacion tipo scada con LabView.


----------



## karl00zz (Jun 24, 2012)

hola a todos mi nombre es carlos .. soy estudiante de tecnico universitario en electronica .. la verdad es que soy nuevo en esto de la electronica .. pero trato de acoplarme lo mas rapido psible a estemundo que la verdad casi no tiene limites ..  me gusta todo este campo ya que aqui el gran motor es la imaginacion de cada uno y mientras queramos seguir creciendo tanto academica como personalmente en este mundo siempre se encuentra alguien dispuesto a realizar las mas locas y exctrañas ideas..

mi experiencia es bastante reducida asi que actualmente me estoy avasteciendo de muchas fuentes para poder llegar a un  maximo entendimiento de la electronica espero cointar con toda la ayuda que se pueda ofrecer .. de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## iceray (Jun 25, 2012)

Hola gente de foros electronica soy alberto, soy programador de Autómatas... me estoy metiendo en esto de la electrónica ya que vivo dia a día con ello además de ser un hobby bastante entretenido y con infinitas cosas que saber. 
Tengo muy poca experiencia ya que solo e tocado un poco de electricidad en coches y ordenadores... Bueno nos iremos conociendo ya que pregunto mucho. Gracias y un saludo


----------



## amilcarsturla (Jun 25, 2012)

hola amigos me gusta mucho la electronica tengo conosimientos pero insuficientes desde ya saludos desde argentina


----------



## naoc (Jun 25, 2012)

Mi nombre es armando, soy tecnico en electronica,  agradecerles por toda la ayuda que nos brindan en esos  momentos que nos sentimos perdidos.
Para toda la comunidad  

Saludos.


----------



## kaly (Jun 25, 2012)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Christian soy estudiante en la carrera de Ing. Electronica, que se dicta en la facultad UTN Regional Parana Argentina. Desde ya quiero darle las gracias a todos los integrantes de este foro ya que siempre esta presente la buena disposicion y el interes en la materia.Saludos a todos..


----------



## clekon (Jun 25, 2012)

hola para todos!. soy claudio de argentina!. soy aficionado en la electronica y espero compartir ideas con toda la comunidad. felicitaciones por el foro!


----------



## JunyJoel (Jun 25, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Joel hernandez Alvidrez y tambien soy de Mexico, soy Ing. Mecatronico, y me apaciona la electronica sobretodo los circuitos discretos, espero servir de ayuda para alguien, y que me ayuden a resolver mis dudas. Muchos saludos


----------



## relf125 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hola, soy de México D.F, y siempre me gustado la electronica, soy Q.B.P. esta comunidad me da siempre infomación acerca de este mundo tan importante y facinante. gracias y un saludo para todos.


----------



## jhorevil (Jun 25, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola Compañeros muy bienvenidos a la Comunidad.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Y.º_º.IRO



hola como están gracias por permitirme ingresar en esta comunidad..


----------



## nahue3 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hola a Todos!! Me llamo Nahuel soy de Villaguay. Soy nuevo en esto... gracias a todos los miembros de esta comunidad por ayudarnos en esos momentos de aprietos!! 
Saludos!!


----------



## frontalini (Jun 25, 2012)

Hola, Soy de Capital Federal, tecnico electromecanico y aficionado al audio. Siempre incursionè en audio 
pero de estado solido, hace unos dias me dio ganas de hacerme un ampli valvular para irme metiendo en el mundo de las valvulas.
Saludos al grupo.


----------



## Avillo (Jun 25, 2012)

saludos todos soy fraklin y espero aportar y ser ayudado     
desde bolivia


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 25, 2012)

saludos a todos y bienvenidos al foro ¡¡


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Jun 26, 2012)

ok soy David estudio ingenieria electronica en la Universidad Nacional de Piura curso el 7mo ciclo y cuento con uds para compartir las actualidades tecologicas gracias


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Jun 26, 2012)

relf125 dijo:


> Hola, soy de México D.F, y siempre me gustado la electronica, soy Q.B.P. esta comunidad me da siempre infomación acerca de este mundo tan importante y facinante. gracias y un saludo para todos.



bien venidos todos a este gran foro de electronica
Bien venido amigo relf125
tambien soy del df. hechale ganas a la electronica


----------



## Alejandro96 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hola buenas tardes bueno soy nuevo en el foro y soy nuevo en este mundo de la electronica, ha por cierto el test me ha costado bastante ya que no me acordaba de la formula  . Bueno solo tengo 16 años y me gustaria aprender mucho en este foro.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## vark (Jun 26, 2012)

hola a todos soy de jalisco megostan los temas relacionados con audio que tengan buen dia


----------



## diegoiq (Jun 26, 2012)

Hola gente del foro, paso a felicitar por tantos genios presentes en esta web!, construyeron un exelente lugar donde poder compartir información. Éxitos, saludos a todos!


----------



## Salaop (Jun 26, 2012)

¡Hola! Bueno soy nueva en este tema de la electrónica, pero me encanta y me gustaria sacar provecho del conocimiento de todos los usuarios ya que por lo visto muchos tienen mucha experiencia.

Gracias


----------



## servicopia (Jun 26, 2012)

Hola, Soy Ariel Gomez desde Mendoza, Argentina. Soy técnico en fotocopiadoras Toshiba - Lanier  y desde hoy Konica Minolta, espero se útil en lo posible y tratar de despejar todas las dudas.

Salu2


----------



## pispis22 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hola a toda la comunidad, soy jehisson ortiz estudiante de electronica, espero ser de gran utilidad y colaborar en este foro.


----------



## dagaalejo (Jun 26, 2012)

Hola, soy alejandro soy estudiante de electronica y espero poder contribuir a esta comunidad y que esta misma me ayude para constituir nuevos y valiosos conocimientos, muchas gracias.....


----------



## carlosubaldo (Jun 26, 2012)

Hola soy Carlos de Peru, tengo varios proyector en electronica que estoy empezando a materializar, espero poder compartir experiencias a poder ayudarnos.....Salidos...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 26, 2012)

bienvenidos a todos  ¡¡


----------



## ICECSA (Jun 27, 2012)

Hola a todos,

Soy Antonio García, aunque mi NIC es ICECSA, vivo en Guadarrama, Madrid (España).

Soy ingeniero mecánico, y trabajo en el departamento de asistencia técnica en máquinaria especial para la Construcción y Obras Públicas.

Soy aficionado a la electrónica desde que era joven, ahora ya cumplí los 60, además que por mi trabajo y profesión tengo también conocimientos de mecánica e hidráulica de potencia.

Llevo bastante tiempo leyendo este foro y he encontrado gente muy preparada, pero sobre todo muy amable y con ganas de ayudar en el mismo.

Espero poder contribuir con mi granito de arena, aunque mis conocimientos de electrónica no se acercan a los de los grandes expertos que he viasto en el foro.

Saludos nuevamente a todos y deseo poder participar con vosotros.


----------



## mau02 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hola! som mauricio y soy apacionado a la electronica, es mi hooby..


----------



## Pablo M (Jun 27, 2012)

Saludos foro, ingreso a su portal, me dedico a la electónica desde el 79, inicie en los bulbos y me ha tocado ver las transformaciones hasta llegar a los microprocesadores y armado de CPU, siempre he buscado que la electónica cumpla mis deseos, aunque he visto muchos cambios siempre quedan pequeñas dudas y son pocos en los que nos podemos apoyar, reciban un fraternal saludo y les estare dando lata y apoyo..

Att Pablo M


----------



## herpro (Jun 27, 2012)

Hola amigos, soy de argentina y soy nuevo en el foro, les mando un saludo a todos.


----------



## tabodemer (Jun 27, 2012)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Diego, soy de Carmen de Patagones - Argentina, soy Técnico en electrónica y me dedico a las reparaciones en el area de informática (CPU, configuraciones, instalaciones, etc. monitores, impresoras, etc.) desde el año 1995. Ahora estoy empezando a abrirme hacia las reparaciones de audio, TV, video, etc. Me gustó mucho este foro, creo que es de los más amigables del rubro y mejor programado. Saludos a todos los amantes de la electrónica!! gracias por aceptarme entre ustedes!


----------



## charlie007 (Jun 27, 2012)

Gracias! por considerar la curiosidad y entusiasmo de los que hoy son parte de este foro, muy necesario y útil para quienes tenemos las mirada en innovar, crear, desarrollar ideas en el tema de electrónica y electromecánica, o simplemente consultar sobre dudas que no nos deja dormir por no encontrar respuestas. Muchas gracias por su colaboración de ante mano, y a seguir adelante.


----------



## rosmario (Jun 27, 2012)

buenas noches, nunca me habia identificado, mi nombre es rafael, venezolano para ser mas preciso, estudie fisica varios años y he tomado la electronica como hobbie,, muchas gracias espero aportar algo al foro ya que he recibido mucho de el.


----------



## betofm92 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Roberto, soy estudiante de electrónica y telecomunicaciones. Ecuatoriano, espero encontrar información y así mismo ser de mucha ayuda para todos.


----------



## alfa34 (Jun 28, 2012)

saludos kompas no me habia presentado soy antony de el salvador mi aficion es la radio espero aprender mas con ustd.


----------



## MalejoxD (Jun 28, 2012)

Que tal gente, mi nombre es Mario tengo 26 años,vivo en Medellin, Colombia, soy apasionadisimo por la electronica, soy tecnico en electromecanica y estudiante actual en mecatronica, la idea es aprender bastante con todos y tambien si es posible ayudar en lo que se pueda


----------



## sasori8810 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hola gente!!! Bueno, soy nuevo por acá... Espero aportar y ayudar a que esta comunidad sea cada vez más grade 
Espero recibir su ayuda también jejeje... Bueno, saludos y gracias por recibirme


----------



## Sanjo (Jun 28, 2012)

Hola a todos!! soy un estudiante de Ingeniería electrónica industrial en Valladolid y he decidido aprender más por mi cuenta. Gracias de antemano por la ayuda que me prestarán!


----------



## NocturnalAvenger (Jun 28, 2012)

Hola a todos!! Mi nombre es Nicolás, soy de Balcarce, Buenos Aires, Argentina. Estudio Ingeniería de Sistemas pero me interesa mucho la electrónica. Tengo apenas algunos conocimientos básicos, y ganas sobran, así que espero aprender mucho. Sin duda el concepto de un foro es imprescindible en estos tiempos, en el camino del autodidacta. El conocimiento es un derecho universal, así que por mi parte encontrarán oposición a los secretismos (aunque mucho respeto a las decisiones personales), con lo que aportaré lo poco o mucho que pueda ir aprendiendo.
Saludos a todos, y en breve me encontrarán por estos lados (al principio preguntando, en concepto de alumno).


----------



## BETOMATRACAS (Jun 28, 2012)

hola a todos mi nombre es edgar soy de mexico soy ing. en electronica tengo conocimientos sobre programacion de microcontroladores pic's estoy en busca de nuevos proyectos y conocimientos tambien estoy disponible para ayudar, aportar ideas.

saludos a todos y felicidades!!!! por este foro que esta muy completo.


----------



## Constantino (Jun 28, 2012)

Hola gente, estoy armando un amplificador valvular para la computadora y buscando foros en el google caí por aquí


----------



## Kyro (Jun 28, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy español y tengo 29 años, hace 7 que soy técnico en electrónica y aún me queda mucho por aprender . He llegado hasta este foro buscando por Google información a cerca de un amplificador Argentino Turner 730, que estoy intentando reparar para un amigo, que se lo compro en su juventud, con su primer sueldo, cuando vivió en Argentina. Espero poder darle la alegría de que vuelva a funcionar, gracias a vuestra futura ayuda.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## EmiRomero (Jun 28, 2012)

Buenas gente! Soy Emiliano, voy a tener 16 años en 3 semanas, estoy estudiando para técnico electrónico. La electrónica me resulta apasionante, y el ser una persona curiosa, lo  hace todo más interesante! Me encantan las penas de cada día, los cálculos que no dan, pelear con la estabilidad de los transistores, los cables que no hacen bien contacto, los componentes que se queman, las pistas que saltan... todas cosas que me hacen amar la carrera que elegí y me hacen seguir remándola para seguir adelante!


----------



## gherardop (Jun 28, 2012)

Hola a todos!! Soy Gerardo. Soy de la provicia de Cordoba, Argentina. Estoy terminando la carreta de ing. en electronica. Soy un apacionado de la electronica y simpre estoy tratando de aprender un poco mas. 

Un Saludo


----------



## MaryT (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola!! 
Me llamo Maria Tarin, soy de Durango, Mexico. Estudio mi 5to cuatrimestre de la carrera de Ing. en Telematica. Me gusta mucho la electronica no soy la mejor en ello, pero hago mi esfuerzo. Espero aportar algo de conocimiento en este foro y viceversa.


----------



## alee18 (Jun 29, 2012)

hola usuarios del foro me llamo ale, mi idea es aprender de apoco de ustedes ya que me considero un novato en este asunto de la electronica


----------



## gorch (Jun 29, 2012)

ni nomber jorge rdz de Nuevo Leon mexico soy super de mantenimiento en una empresa automotriz espero aportar mis pocos conocimientos y experiencia a este foro.

sl2


----------



## Francisco46 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola a todos. Soy Francisco.
Me gusta reparar mis aparatos caseros.
Me gustaría contar con vuestra ayuda.
Un saludo.


----------



## rektor (Jun 29, 2012)

hola a todos espero ser de ayuda y mutuamente colaborarnos


----------



## bicubicmain (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola a todo el mundo, soy nuevo en el foro y en el mundo de la electronica. Hare algunas preguntillas e intentare responder a lo que pueda y sepa.

Un Saludo


----------



## rabinator (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola A todos en el foro, tengo 15 años y estoy cursando Tecnico en electronica.
Soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina.


----------



## gonzalo campos (Jun 29, 2012)

hola a todos los integrantes del foro, mi nombre es gonzalo campos vivo en temuco novena region de chile soy tecnico en electronica


----------



## wicho01 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola a todos soy Luis, y soy estudiante de tecnico en electronica felicidades por el foro es lo mejor que he visto!


----------



## RAKIND (Jun 29, 2012)

hOLA SOY RAYMON TECNICO EN ELECTROTECNIA Y ESTUDIANTE DE INGENIRIA ELECTROMECANICA, ESTAMOS A LA ORDEN Y TAMBIEN ME INTERESA MUCHO LA ELECTRONICA AHORITA ESTOY INTERESADO EN COMO HACER UN CARGADOR DE BATERIAS DE AUTOMIVIL DESDE LA RED DE CA DE MI HOGAR, PARA CONECTAR LAS LUCES Y TELEVISOR. NECESITO UN CIRCUITO QUE SE ME ACTIVE LA BATERIA CUNANDO NO TENGA FLUJO ELECTRICO EN LA RED DEL HOGAR Y HA SU VEZ ME LA CONVIERTA EN AC (DC A AC) N IMPORTA QUE HAGA DOS CIRCUITOS CON DOS BATERIAS DE AUTO. SOLICITU SU AYUDA.... PARA PODER LOGRAR ESTE PROYECTO.
SALUDOS


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 29, 2012)

evita escribir todo con mayúsculas,equivale a gritar y a nadie le gusta que le griten ¡¡¡¡
bienvenido al foro ¡¡


----------



## RAKIND (Jun 29, 2012)

De acuerdo... gracias por la recomendacion..




el-rey-julien dijo:


> evita escribir todo con mayúsculas,equivale a gritar y a nadie le gusta que le griten ¡¡¡¡
> bienvenido al foro ¡¡


----------



## ReneGVx (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola... tengo 24 
La mayor parte de mis logros son teoricos jejeje , o sea me recreo creando los circuitos en base a su fundamento y solo los circuitos interesantes los llevo a la practica 
En este momento estoy interesado en la Domotica, energias renovables y control de procesos.
Soy cuasi-inegeniero en Mecatronica... mi hobbie son las matematicas, fisica y ajedrez.


----------



## TORNADO3 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es Eduardo, soy de Uruguay, soy electricista, y tengo el hobbie de la electrónica desde niño, soy radioaficcionado y me gusta ajustar mis equipos yo mismo y si es necesario realizar alguna reparación suelo hacerlo yo aunque tenga que estudiar varios dias antes de meter mano al asunto.
Actualmente estoy desarrollando una antena vertical de .64 para la frecuencia de 28 mhz, y es posible que les plantee alguna duda al respecto dado que veo que hay mucha gente con muchisimo mas conocimiento teórico que yo.
Cordial saludo a todos.
Eduardo


----------



## LUCHO10 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola a todos soy luis de argentina  soy estudiante de electronica industrial mi pasion es la electronica me gusta aprender cosas nuevas me gusta desarmar y estudiar todos los circuiitos que puedo actualmente estoy armando amplificadores y plc y pics y me gustaria ayudar en lo que mas pueda en el foro   saludos a todos


----------



## edwin2283 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola amigos foristas soy Edwin y me gusta mucho la electronica, deseo aprender mucho y compartir con todos ustedes, gracias un saludo desde Colombia


----------



## jeison hernandez (Jun 29, 2012)

que tal amigos del foro he estado mirado el foro y es excelente no se como no me avía inscrito antes les saluda jeison hernadez desde barranquilla colombia


----------



## elsurito (Jun 30, 2012)

¡¡ Qué bueno un foro de la especialidad !! 

Aprovechen este medio para mutua ayuda, algo que no existía en el milenio pasado.
Me recibí de técnico en electronica en 1985, por lo tanto foros, e Internet NO existía. 
Windows apareció en 1990. Y Linux posteriormente.

Durante 20 años trabajé en una industria veterinaria en el sector mantenimiento, aunque tuve que hacer varias cosas como mecánica, el sistema de control electrónico me apasionó.

Se imaginan controlar la velocidad de rotación de un motor industrial.

Transistores diodos y tiristores para controlar un pesado motor de continua industrial.

Hoy, a igual potencia eléctrica, utilizas un motor trifásico de menor peso y tamaño, con un control electrónico compacto y de muy alta prestaciones, y para mejor con registro de la actividad en cualquier PC. ¡¡ QUE EVOLUCIÓN !! 

De mi parte, por circunstancia personales, me dedico a la publicidad por Internet.

Pero a veces, y cuando puedo en algún fin de semana, quemo algún transistor.


----------



## bassindustries (Jun 30, 2012)

hola a todos me llamo ernesto soy de gudalajara, quiero felicitar a todos los que hacen posible este foro por que me sirve de mucho por que yo soy un aficionado a la electronica y aqui he encontrado muchos temas interesantes y de ayuda en proyectos personales


----------



## ninovoley (Jun 30, 2012)

Saludos: me llamo Benigno, soy de Tenerife ( Islas Canarias)me gusta la electronica como aficionado, dar las felicidades por el foro y espero encontrarme a gusto.


----------



## matusa (Jun 30, 2012)

buenas tardes disculpen por no presentarme desde que entre a este foro me llamo matus medina castro y soy de texcoco estado de mexico espero aprender muchas cosas  de electricidad en este foro con la ayuda de toda la comunidad gracias y un saludo.


----------



## jhorevil (Jun 30, 2012)

gracias por permitirme pertenecer a este grupo


----------



## Vieto (Jun 30, 2012)

Hola, Mi pasión es la mecatrónica, robótica e inteligencia artificial. Aún tengo mucho que aprender, actualmente estoy realizando un proyecto que se basa en la automatización de un brazo mecánico.  Este foro me llamó la atención, realmente me pareció excelente ¡Saludos a todos! ;D


----------



## jackie54 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hola a todos los de la comunidad.

Soy juan de bolivia y estudio electronica en la escuela industrial.

Me da gusto pertenecer a este grupo.


----------



## riky68 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Ricardo y soy aficionado a la electronica, y me encanta este foror


----------



## llddccgg (Jul 1, 2012)

hola soy luis soy fanatico de la electronica ne encanta la pagina foros de electronica soy de chile


----------



## hsanchog (Jul 1, 2012)

Hola a todo el foro. Soy Helio y aficionado a la informática, electrónica, fotografía, belenismo, bricolaje,... en fin a todo lo que me distraiga después de que 'me jubilaran'.

Espero aprender mucho de todos y si a algún forero le puedo servir de ayuda, pues me alegraré mucho.

Un fuerte abrazo a todos.


----------



## campos (Jul 1, 2012)

hola soy campos, y en los ochentas estudie reparacion de radio y tv pero el destino mehizo mecanico de   mantenimiento y los conocimientos de radio y electronica me sirven en muchas de las maquinas  que arreglo y ademas me construyo mis propios amplificadores y me fascino con los que publican aqui los compañeros foristas. soy de texcoco Mexico.


----------



## joel1195 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hola a todos me llamo joel soy de tucuman argentina.. soy estudiante de electronica industrial. y me encanta la electronica. desde chico. me gusta desarmar i copiar circuitos. me gusta mucho este foro porque me saca de muchas dudas..


----------



## palomo3168 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hola, soy Marcelo de Cordoba, Argentina.Soy tecnico electronico y apasionado de la electronica como trabajo y como hobby, me agrada muchisimo este foro y tratare de aportar lo que este dentro de mis posibilidades. Un saludo para todos!!!!!!


----------



## YIROSHI (Jul 1, 2012)

Hola Compañeros muy bienvenidos, es un gran Honor que sean parte de esta gran comunidad.

Saludos compañeros.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 1, 2012)

bienvenido Yiroshi ¡¡ veo que descubriste una sección nueva , no te pierdas que no todo es electrónica ,por esta seccion es donde nos distendemos y hacemos un poco de sociales ¡¡

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/


----------



## YIROSHI (Jul 1, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> bienvenido Yiroshi ¡¡ veo que descubriste una sección nueva , no te pierdas que no todo es electrónica ,por esta seccion es donde nos distendemos y hacemos un poco de sociales ¡¡
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/



Gracias compañero por la bienvenidaBueno Yº_ºo a veces les doy la bienvenida a los compañeros que recien entran, es muy bueno que cuando recien entran y se presentan reciban una bienvenida. Pues ya hace rato que la descubri de por si yo desde el año 2011 vengo siguiendo los Foros pero me reguistre hasta este año 

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/bienvenida-deja-tu-mensaje-presentacion-18984/index33.html#post604848_

Saludos compañero.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 1, 2012)

*si el siempre ve todo ↓* y me digo que te vio dándole una calurosa bienvenida a los nuevitos


----------



## juanci (Jul 1, 2012)

Hola a todos los foristas, un gusto saludarlos soy peruano y un fanático de la electrónica moderna, me gustaría compartir conocimientos y experiencias con todos ustedes, gracias por su atención.


----------



## lajasol (Jul 2, 2012)

hola a todos,
tengo muy poca idea de electrónica (casí no me puedo registrar ), en fin por aquí andamos, en espera de iluminación, y quién sabe si más adelante estaré en condiciones de porder iluminar.
saludos


----------



## Neito55 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola, es un gusto y privilegio formar parte de esta comunidad. Desde adolescente me ha gustado la electrónica y mi deseo es poder compartir y adquirir nuevos conocimientos y experiencias en el foro. De verdad que ha sido muy importante haber encontrado este foro, porque he aprendido y afirmado muchos conceptos que antes no sabía o estaban un poco confusos. Gracias a Dios porque este foro existe!!  Es una gran bendición!!!


----------



## LUIS CANDELAS (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola foro, soy un egoista, porque a pesar del mucho tiempo que llevo en este foro, que es superfabuloso y me ha resuelto mas de una pega en mis circuitos, nunca me habia dado por crear un mensaje para presentarme. Dado que que la informatica la llevo con muchos tropiezos espero que de ahora en adelante pueda tener mas comunicacion en el foro.Saludos a todos.


----------



## walejandro2009 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola amigos!
Recién encuentro este sitio para presentarme, y como ya he posteado, pido disculpas si alguien se sintió molesto por la falta de presentación.

Agradezco las respuestas que me han dado en el tema que consulté, y por mi parte estoy a disposición de lo que pueda ayudar en los campos que conozco. 

Ellos son, fotocopiadoras, impresoras, y tambien sensores y electrónica del automóvil en general, sistemas de inyección diesel y nafteros, etc.

Un saludo cordial para todos!


----------



## hernanisola (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola amigos buenas noches!! Estoy formando parte de esta comunidad!!! Los estaré molestando pronto jejej Gracias!!


----------



## jpramirezmartinez (Jul 2, 2012)

Gracias por la bienvenida.


----------



## MIGUEL ANGE (Jul 3, 2012)

me llamo miguel quiero aprender mas de electronica


----------



## matimag (Jul 3, 2012)

Hola!!! vengo a aprender y a ayudar con lo que pueda. Saludos a todos!!! Excelente foro.


----------



## anaypaco (Jul 3, 2012)

hola a todos en esta comunidad me presento con ustedes, Francisco Javier Técnico en electrónica egresado del instituto politécnico nacional, y me especialice en audio de forma autodidacta espero en algún momento poder aporta algo a esta comunidad, y gracias a todos por los aportes que han colocado.Saludos desde México D.F.


----------



## hhrr (Jul 3, 2012)

Hola 

Me llamo Hector, 42 años, siempre me ha gustado la electrónica y desde hace algún tiempo sigo este foro porque me parece muy entretenido, no tengo muchos conocimientos, pero siempre intento aprender algo.

Un saludo a todos desde España


----------



## YIROSHI (Jul 3, 2012)

Muy Bienvenidos compañeros a la comunidad, aqui podran despejar sus dudas, crear proyectos y sobre todo aprender mucho mas, ya que que entre todos nos colaboramos.

Saludos.


----------



## hhrr (Jul 3, 2012)

Muchas gracias YIROSHI 

Un saludo.


----------



## santiperez (Jul 3, 2012)

Hola a todos los foreros!!
Me llamo santi y soy español.la electronica es mi pasion y mi medio de vida.
espero compartir con todos vosotros dudas y consultas.
un saludo


----------



## jcsanchezo (Jul 3, 2012)

Hola Saludos queridos y apreciados foreros, soy de Venezuela, Ingeniero en computacion y Tecnico Superior en informatica, me gusta la electronica como hobbie pero por falta de tiempo a veces no la puedo aplicar y como dice el dicho por alli lo que no se practica se olvida.
Espero junto a uds poder aprender a desarrollar proyectos que circundan en mi cabeza desde hace tiempo, claro todo sera poco a poco con la voluntad de Dios.

Mis mas sinceros deseos de bienestar y Dios los bendiga y guarde junto a sus familias.


----------



## gigimarin (Jul 4, 2012)

Hola a todos,

Me Llamo Gigi Marín.  Soy aficionado a cualquier implementación práctica de la electrónica, aplicadas a la agricultura, el aire libre, y el ocio, etc.

Encantado de estar con ustedes.


----------



## hhrr (Jul 4, 2012)

Un Saludo a todos vosotros.


----------



## alexis24 (Jul 4, 2012)

hola mi nombre es alexis tengo 19 años, y soy un aficionado a la electrónica. y mi historia empeso a mis 8 años cuando por primera ves destape una radiocasete de los años 80  que por cierto era de mi abuelito.. je je saludos a todos..


----------



## elpablo92 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hola soy pablo de guatemala tengo 20 años saludos a todos


----------



## veterano (Jul 4, 2012)

hola tigres yo que soy veterano me veo como cachorro ante la mayoria de ustedes que son uno tesos de la electronica.


----------



## guillermin (Jul 4, 2012)

hola soy ing electronico y me facina la electronica


----------



## xz81 (Jul 4, 2012)

hola.

me registré después de leer y leer,. pero ahora voy a preguntar


----------



## batirulo (Jul 4, 2012)

me estoy iniciando en la electronica siempre me ha gustado y he llevado a cabo algunos proyectos sin embargo me queda mucho por aprender y en este foro encontre bastantes respuestas utiles , me registre por que tengo varias preguntas concretas.
             saludos comunidad y felices toques


----------



## 6DQ6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hola, soy sólo un entusiasta de la electrónica y aquí veo mucha gente con entusiasmo y experiencia dispuestos a ceder tiempo y compartir su conocimiento.
Disfruto mucho leyendo los foros en especial a los geniales Fogonazo, Tacatomon, Ejtagle, Luisgrillo y por supuesto muchos más que no tengo en mente pero que me han enseñado un montón.
Humildemente, espero poder ayudar aunque sea un poquito.
Saludos y agradecimientos para todos de parte de un viejo 6DQ6 (ex-cefo).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## electronic2009 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hola soy electrónico, y hasta el momento el sitio me ha parecido muy bueno, he podido resolver muchas inquietudes y he aprendido mucho. Gracías a todos los colaboradores por brindar este tipo de espacios y a todos quienes desinteresadamente abren sus conocimientos y los comparten con aquellos que los necesitan.


----------



## jesusjj86 (Jul 4, 2012)

hola me presento,tengo casi 48 años y soy electronico en Valencia,un saludo.



hola me presento,tengo casi 48 años y soy electronico en Valencia,un saludo.


----------



## alfidel59 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hola a todos  soy de Barranquilla  Colombia mi profesión  Tecnologo en sistemas y telecomunicaciones me encanta en esto de la electrónica  y  estoy a la orden en lo que pueda colaborar


----------



## Miguel A Barrera (Jul 4, 2012)

Soy Miguel Barrera, de Caracas , Venezuela, y me siento honrado de estar aquí con Uds. Se un poco de electricidad, pero me interesa mucho la electrónica y estoy aquí para aprender de Uds. y tal vez en alguna que otra ocasión pueda servir de ayuda para alguno de Uds. muchos saludos


----------



## amigobronco (Jul 4, 2012)

hola a todos los que forman el foro, mi nombre es Elias Camiño soy de Bolivia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2012)

amigobronco dijo:


> hola a todos los q forman el foro, mi nombre es Elias Camiño soy de Bolivia


 
Bienvenido al Foro 

moví tu mensaje al lugar adecuado


----------



## 1l4n3r4z0 (Jul 5, 2012)

Aqui un Colombiano reportándose, un Diego para los amigos, un llanerazo para las niñas Jajaja  ...

Amante de la Electrónica y la Computación, dispuesto a dañar cuanto chéchere caiga en mis manos...

SALU2!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2012)

Bienvenido al Foro


----------



## Jhonn Camacho (Jul 5, 2012)

hola a todos......
mi nombre es John Camacho.  soy tecnico electrico/electronico y ultimamente me dedico a la enseñanza.
me encanta la programacion de microcontroladores y espero aprender mucho en este foro y tambien poder contribuir
Saludos a todos


----------



## spei2003 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hola a todos, me llamo Pedro, desde Extremadura, España. Espero pasarlo bien en este foro y compartir entre todos nuestros conocimientos


----------



## E1000io9090 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy Emilio desde Reus (Tarragona, España). Muy bueno este foro, espero aprender y compartir con todos vosotros.


----------



## alan12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hola ¡¡ a todos los fanaticos de la electronica como yo ..soy de trujillo- PERU . y espero que entre todos nos apoyemos ..gracias


----------



## garydanieldavid (Jul 5, 2012)

holaaa mi nombre es gary espero que todos sigamos colaborando gracias por compatir el conocimiento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2012)

Sean Bienvenidos los nuevos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 5, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sean Bienvenidos los nuevos !


lo mismo digo yo ¡¡¡¡ bienvenidos ¡¡¡


----------



## ALINDOR (Jul 5, 2012)

Un saludo a todos los amigos de este Foro , soy Electronico Industrial he tenido la oportunidad de obtener buena informacion de todos ustedes ,espero poder colaborar en algunos temas y asi ayudarnos mutuamente grasias de antemano a todos por su colaboracion saludos.....


----------



## Nostradagus (Jul 5, 2012)

Hola! Soy Agustin de La Plata - Argentina, me gusta mucho la electrónica y sobre todo construir cosas.
Bueno un saludo para todos!


----------



## nicorzon (Jul 5, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Nicolás, me encanta la electrónica, siempre me gusto y sobre todo soy fanático del audio. Me gusta la idea de encontrar gente como uno en este lugar. 
Saludos.


----------



## rmb27r (Jul 5, 2012)

hola a todos, espero poder compartir mis conocimientos y recivir tambien de los suyos


----------



## macarucho (Jul 5, 2012)

hola a todos soy de venezuela no había tenido la oportunidad de presentarme. He hecho una soldadora con un estator de motor. Para quién este interesado ya fogonazo abrió un nuevo tema (soldadora de arco con estator de motor recuperado) gracias a fogonazo


----------



## alsanbar86 (Jul 6, 2012)

hola a todos, 
la electrónica es mi pasión y aquí llevo tiempo encontrando muy buenas referencias y resolviendo la mayoría de dudas que se me plantean. Gracias a todos por "desborricarme" en numerosas ocasiones. Ahora me uno a vosotros para extender un poquito más la red de conocimiento que tenéis montada.


----------



## pancho ferrari (Jul 6, 2012)

hola soy francisco ferrari de rosario s.fe me gusta mucho la electronica soy tecnico electricista,pero hice electronica desde muy chico mi primer proyecto fue una radio galena aviso que tengo 68 años.siempre consulto los foros para sacar nuevos proyectos y mantenerme actualizado gracias por su colaboracion saludos


----------



## jaugustosanchez (Jul 6, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy Augusto Sanchez, vivo en Colombia, soy tecnologo en electrónica de las UTS y en estos momentos estoy haciendo mi tesis de grado que consiste en un sistema de adquisicion de datos para Matlab con comunicación USB bulk-transfer y conversor A/D externo y así obtener el titulo  Ingeniero Electrónico . Me encanta la electrónica en cualquier presentación, desde electrónica básica hasta programación de microcontroladores, también me gusta la rebotica, el control digital. Me gusta hacer proyectos interactivos para que la demás gente se familiarice con esto de la electrónica, ya que muchas veces uno desarrolla proyectos de este tema pero la demás gente no sabe de lo que uno les esta hablando.


----------



## Jordan2712 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hola a todos soy Jordan Arteaga, vivo en Chile, hace un tiempo estudie electrónica (nivel medio) y ahora estudio Ingeniería en informática, tengo 20 años, y me uno al foro ya sea para resolver dudas o para ayudar en lo que pueda.
Saludos


----------



## AlejandroID (Jul 6, 2012)

Saludos desde México. Soy estudiante de ingeniería eléctrica y electrónica. Prácticamente no tengo experiencia pero quiero aprender y también espero contribuir aquí en el foro.


----------



## kaptainbetus (Jul 6, 2012)

Desde Rosario, Argentina, ciudad natal de los mas grandes!! (el Che y Messi por ejemplo, ah y ¡¡¡¡ su majestad el rey julien ¡¡ ) dejo mis mas cordiales saludos a los colegas!


----------



## Electronec (Jul 6, 2012)

kaptainbetus dijo:


> ...(el Che y Messi por ejemplo, ah y ¡¡¡¡ su majestad el rey julien ¡¡ )...



Buen dato.....Bienvenido a FE.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2012)

saludos a los nuevos y a mi amigo Santiago ¡¡¡ que tal ¡¡


----------



## dante92 (Jul 6, 2012)

hola soy nuevo y quiero aprender nuevas cosa siempre


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2012)

bienvenido dante ¡¡¡¡


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 7, 2012)

Me da mucho gusto que día con día se inscriban más personas al foro.
 Esperando encontrar una solución, aportar sus conocimientos o aprender más, etc.  
 Dicen que todos los caminos llegan a Roma.  
 Si San Google como le llaman, u otros medios los trajeron hasta aquí.  
 Sean todos ¡Bienvenidos a esta su comunidad de electrónicos! FDE.  
 Muchas gracias sobre todo a Andrés Cuenca por crear este sitio tan valioso.Donde las ideas convergen.  
  Suerte a todos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 7, 2012)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Me da mucho gusto que día con día se inscriban más personas al foro.
> Esperando encontrar una solución, aportar sus conocimientos o aprender más, etc.
> 
> Dicen que todos los caminos llegan a Roma.
> ...



guauuu es la mejor pero la mejor de las bienvenidas al foro de los nuevos usuarios que jamas e leido ¡¡¡
me parece que maurice esta trabajando para vos 





*lo voy a reprender por quitarme el protagonismo *

su majestad se puso celoso por tu tan grata participación y tan buena bienvenida a los nuevos compañeros del foro


----------



## Electronec (Jul 7, 2012)

Sabia Firma D@rkbytes...

Saludos a todos y a mi amigo Gus !!!.

Bienvenidos, nuevos integrantes...!!!


----------



## jork (Jul 7, 2012)

bienvenido  al foro has iniciado una de las experiencias mas enriquecedora en electronica


----------



## cristhian ramos (Jul 7, 2012)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es...pueden decirme criraso, soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica y telecomunicaciones y me gustaria intercambiar opiniones e ideas acerca de distintos proyectos que se puedan presentar...mi campo es la electronica digital...me fascina este mundo y espero poder aportar en este foro


----------



## lawren (Jul 7, 2012)

Bueno amigos encantado de formar parte de esta comunidad de electrónicos, me llamo Misael Laurencio, soy de Lima-Perú, estudiante de Ing. Electrónica, espero contribuir en todo lo que se pueda dentro de esta comunidad, también recibir información y aclarar las dudas que surgirán a lo largo de mi formación Profesional en la carrera de electrónica.
Saludos a todos..


----------



## zeniitH Quentiin zattOx (Jul 7, 2012)

Que hay compañeros? mi nombre es jonathan y soy estudiante de electronica [Principiante] soy de mexico y me encanta aprender mas sobre el tema y por su puesto si es posible ayudar  Jah bless!


----------



## YIROSHI (Jul 7, 2012)

Muy Bienvenidos Compañeros a la Comunidad, ultimamente se presentan muchos nuevos compañeros mas que antes debe salirle un aviso que se deben presentarce

Saludos.


----------



## kapricon (Jul 7, 2012)

Gusto en conocerles a todos

Que tal espero que todo salga bien  a darle átomos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 7, 2012)

Enhorabuena compañero!!!, que tu estancia en Foros De Electrónica sea de tu agrado!!!

No olvides leer las Normas de participación para que la experiencia en éste foro sea de lo mejor!

Saludos Compatriota!


----------



## bydiego (Jul 8, 2012)

Mi nombre es Diego, 21 años, Boliviano, me gusta mucho la electronica en especial el sonido convinado con iluminacion. Estoy estudiando Ingenieria electronica.

Pienso aportar con todo lo que tenga y no tenga al foro jej

Soy Level 0 .. Re Principiante pero con Muchas ganas de aprender todo de este maravilloso foro. !

Saludos!


----------



## sergar (Jul 8, 2012)

Mi nombre es sergio soy de mexico me gusta la electronica y trabajo haciendo reparaciones,espero contribuir en algo y aprender de todos uds. saludos a todos..


----------



## automatsi (Jul 8, 2012)

Espero contribuir con mi experiencia, fui servis de TV y Radio en los 70, servis y diseñador de Video juegos en lo 80, fabrique carreras de caballos, poker y ruletas hasta el 94, luego entre en la industria y trabaje en distintos paises, desde el 2005 tengo una Pyme y automatizo maquinas con PLCs y reparo todo tipo de placas electronicas, pero sigo estudiando y aprendiendo, estoy estudiamdo programacion de PIC.
Espero servir de ayuda y al mismo tiempo aprender de otros, todo los dias se aprende algo nuevo.



En especial el Ceviche me la pasaria comiendo esos platos tan ricos si en algo te puedo ayudar OK


----------



## sesc161173 (Jul 8, 2012)

hola me llamo saul salas tengo 38 años, trabajo con la electronica desde  1995 no soy ing. pero me gusta desarrollar prototipos electronicos, claro investigando en la web, con libros revista y apuntes, en lo que les pueda ayudar estare a disposicion de todos


----------



## valentin medina (Jul 8, 2012)

Hola Amigos: soy Valentín, aficionado a la electrónica y deseo adquirir más conocimientos y tener nuevos amig@s para compartir experiencias.
Saludos


----------



## asg123 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hola amigos del foro, me alegro de estar en esta página para poder aprender y comunicar mis pocos conocimientos. Un saludo asg123


----------



## POLITICA (Jul 8, 2012)

Hola amigos me llamo Eutiquio soy aficionado a la electronica es un gusto para mi formar parte de esta comunidad donde cada dia aprendo algo nuevo.Saludos


----------



## ventura01 (Jul 8, 2012)

mi nombre es jorge soy estudiante de electronica 7mo semestres espero aportat mi granito de arena


----------



## TinoRex (Jul 9, 2012)

Hola para todos soy nuevo por aca por este foro y me ha encantada esta muy interesantes cada temas que se expone.

Saludos


----------



## aalvarado (Jul 9, 2012)

hola a todos me presento me llamo eduardo soy de México y aunque no tengo mucha experiencia en la electrónica me llama mucho la atención y lo que es mejor es que me gusta aprender siempre algo y espero que con ustedes y con sus conocimientos pueda a prender siempre algo.


----------



## Uthark (Jul 9, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy Juan Felipe, de Medellín Colombia.

Soy ingeniero electrónico de la Universidad de Antioquia, y tengo experiencia en diseño de circuitos, programación de microcontroladores, desarrollo sobre Linux, etc.

Siempre me ha gustado la tecnología y la electricidad desde que tengo memoria, y es primera vez que me registro en el foro.


----------



## AbrahamTosco (Jul 9, 2012)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Abraham Tosco de Venezuela

Soy estudiante de ing. electronica y al igual que todos me gusta mucho la electronica.

Tengo un tiempo ya registrado pero hasta ahora solo me he limitado a la lectura, espero poder compartir mas con ustedes.
Saludos!


----------



## Ricardokingston (Jul 9, 2012)

Hola soy nuevo:
Hola a todos Spero que se encuentren Bien:
Gracias Por Este Foro de Electrónicos.
Este foro me gusta, por que compartimos nuestras  ideas con los demás y para poder ayudar nos mutuamente. Para ser Muy buenos Electrónicos ya que la Electrónica la Amamos!!...​
QUE VIVA LOS ELECTRÓNICOS:!!...


----------



## Fresia (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Fresia, soy estudiante de electrónica y nueva en esto de los foros ^_^ espero poder ayudar y tbn poder recibir ayuda. Saludos


----------



## alekian (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola amigos, es un placer pertenecer a este grupo de locos de la electrónica. Saludos.


----------



## Hosarius (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy estudiante de Ingeniería en Sistemas y aficionado a la electrónica.
Felicitaciones y gracias por este gran foro. Un saludo.


----------



## yonnyc2011 (Jul 10, 2012)

Buenas Tarde Sres, mi nombre es Yonny, Soy de venezuela, estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, les escribo porque necesito saber si alguno de ustedes conoce o tiene los datos de edicion o bibliografia de la revista Curso Práctico de Electrónica Moderna. SEKIT? estoy ayudando a unos panas con un proyecto de grado y no damos con las fechas de edicion de tan buena herramienta como lo es SEKIT.


----------



## grev (Jul 10, 2012)

hola soy nuevo y me da gusto pertenecer a este foro donde todos nosotros los amantes de la electronica podemos ayudarnos compartir y aprender cosas nuevas para nosotros 


                                         gracias por este foro


----------



## ruben rivera tavera (Jul 10, 2012)

hola a todos soy nuevo y estoy contento de pertenecer a este foro. ya q tiene un excelente prestigio a nivel de los colegas electronicos. Bueno soy de Perú-Trujillo. Espero compartir mi experiencia con uds.



hola a todos espero poder colaborar con este foro gracias .


----------



## camilosti (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola a todos, aca estamos tratando de aprender un poco más de los que saben. Soy técnico en electrónica pero en realidad me dedico a la informática. Los encontre buscando algún diagrama para hacer alguna que otra cosita de estas que me gustan tanto y por mi trabajo no puedo por no tener tiempo.
Soy de Argentina
Un saludo a todos!


----------



## asbun (Jul 10, 2012)

hola a todos, estudio electronica nivel intermedio pero sigo hasta ser tecnico superior
en la universidad ingenieria redes y telecomunicacion
estudio cisco CCNA

me gusta la musica, la inovacion y preparar bebidas exoticas 

saludos a todos y sigamos adelante que todo se puede


----------



## tony9escorpion (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola amigos como estan, soy nuevo en este foro, estoy haciendo un amplificador QSC 1700 como proyecto en la universidad. Espero que todo me salga bien. siempre habia soñado hacer un amplificador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2012)

Bienvenido !

Fijate por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A6dec67-l8wx&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=Amplificador+QSC+1700&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff36%2Fbienvenida-deja-tu-mensaje-presentacion-18984%2Findex96.html&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff36%2Fbienvenida-deja-tu-mensaje-presentacion-18984%2Findex93.html&ss

Movi tu mensaje al sector correspondiente


----------



## alberto garcia (Jul 10, 2012)

Que tal amigos soy Alberto Garcia, vivo en Mexico en el estado de guanajuato y soy tecnico en electronica industrial y trabajo como electromecanico en la industria automotriz me da mucho gusto perteneser a esta comunidad un saludo a todos.


----------



## oOKarlaOo (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola a todos! Mi nombre es Karla Márquez y vivo en Puebla, México. Estudio Ing. Mecatrónica y realmente me gusta mi carrera aunque no se me facilite demasiado... Espero llegar a ser de ayuda y sobre todo, aprender mucho. Saludos a todos


----------



## henryb131 (Jul 10, 2012)

buenas noches amigos, soy estudiante de ing. telecom. y necesito su ayuda en proteus, nesecito librerias para proteus 7.7 que tengan transistores, mucha variedad de trasistores, por nombrar uno especifico seria KSC1675 ó 2N5416, me descargado unas cuantas librerias que eh visto por el foro pero ninguna tiene variedad de transistores. Gracias


----------



## rafael ardila (Jul 11, 2012)

Que tal amigos soy rafael ardila, vivo en barranquilla, Colombia, soy tecnologo en Mantenimiento electronica e instrumental industrial, trabajo en unaa empresa de baterias automotrices, como ustedes me gusta la electronica me apasiona y por eso estoy aprendiendo desde chico sobre todo este mundo electronico, espero colaborar con mi conocimiento en lo que pueda, como tambien aprender lo maximo, que tengan buen dia y gustoso de estar aqui ya desde hace tiempo. =)


----------



## Akiape (Jul 11, 2012)

¡Hola a todos los integrantes de este foro! 

Mi nombre es Alfonso y soy de México, espero aprender muchas cosas de todo el conocimiento que hay en en sitio. Saludos XD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2012)

¡ Bienvenidos todos los Nuevos  !


----------



## ju2lio1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hola A todos... Soy de argentina. me gusta la electronica y estoy haciendo un termostato electronico. He hecho un circuito que encontre en internet pero me parece que no funciona al montarlo. Me gustaria que alguien que sepa mas que yo me de una manito...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2012)

Arriba tenes el buscador *ANARANJADO*  , poné termostato o no se si utilizaste el Lm35


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 11, 2012)

ju2lio1 dijo:


> Hola A todos... Soy de argentina. me gusta la electronica y estoy haciendo un termostato electronico. He hecho un circuito que encontre en internet pero me parece que no funciona al montarlo. Me gustaria que* alguien que sepa mas que yo me de una manito*...



 una mano con pulgar arriba
      dos manos mejor que una ¡¡


----------



## magoya (Jul 12, 2012)

*Hola a todos, siempre ando cureoseando por acá, aunque nunca comento nada. Gracias a los encargados del FORO por ayudar a tanta gente..!*

Decidí entrar y ver si podìa ayudar a alguien ya que vi POSTEADO un video que subí a  YOUTUBE hace algunos años, STUN GUN o PORRA ELECTRICA.

SALUDOS!!


----------



## MIGUEL ANGE (Jul 12, 2012)

me encanta la parte de audio en todas sus dimenciones 

vivo en cartagena  y quiero ejercer mas proyectos de audio .

tengo 20 años 5 en el area de electronica.


----------



## jose ayala (Jul 12, 2012)

Buenos Días Foro: Mi nombre es José Ayala, soy de Perú; muchas gracias por permitirme ingresar y por darme la bienvenida, estoy seguro que con ustedes tendré la oportunidad de conocer muchos temas sobre
electrónica.


----------



## Matiascru (Jul 12, 2012)

Hola a todos los integrantes del foro, soy aficionado a la electronica y al audio y la verdad se tratan temas interesantes por lo cual me gustaria formar parte de los mismos. Gracias.


----------



## alejandropaez18 (Jul 12, 2012)

un saludo cordial a todas las personas que comparten sus conocimientos y los que vienen a aprender como yo espero ser de ayuda en un futuro para el foro gracias


----------



## tomate53 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hola, soy aficionado a la electronica digital y trabajo con los PIC de la familia 16F8X de Microchip, programandolos directamente en ensamblador, donde me siento autosuficiente, pero tengo problemas con la electronica analogica, la cual requiero siempre para completar mis proyectos. Estare atento a este foro para ver si puedo serle util a alguien. 

Saludos desde Mexico


----------



## israecs (Jul 12, 2012)

hola soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y quiero aprender mas, no solo quiero tener los conocimientos mínimos sino tener mas conocimientos con la ayuda de este foro y quienes lo integran


----------



## nomo85 (Jul 13, 2012)

hola a todos  muchos éxitos en este excitante camino de la electrónica y sus aplicaciones


----------



## pepecaco (Jul 13, 2012)

Hola a todos,soy nuevo en este foro.Me parece muy interesante.Estoy a prendiendo cosas nuevas de electronica.Ya que tiene campos diferentes de aplicacion,y no estoy muy al corriente sobre puentes H,estoy interesado en saber de ello,pues estoy en un proyecto nuevo para mi.Agradezco vuestra experiencia y que pueda servirme de ella.Muchas gracias.
	
	



```

```


----------



## otreborsolrac (Jul 13, 2012)

hola comunidad mi nombres es Carlos, soy de Pasto-Colombia, estudio Ingenieria Electronica en la Universidad de Nariño, estoy interesado en cada día aprender algo nuevo, espero poder colaborarles como así ustedes también puedan colaborarme. Gracias


----------



## Sangaro (Jul 13, 2012)

hola, soy Mexicano, experto en informática, y un entusiasta de la investigación y desarrollo de tecnologías, recientemente me he metido en el mundo de la electrónica. Los microcontroladores las interfases resistencias diodos y todas estas interesante cosas.

Me encuentro muy contento de poder participar en esta comunidad.


----------



## JRAR (Jul 13, 2012)

Buenas noches amigos de FOROS DE ELECTRONICA. Me llamo José, soy electrisista, electromecanico industrial y automotriz, hace poco tiempo me inicie en la electronica. Me gustaría aprender más y por supuesto aportar algo de lo poco que sé.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 13, 2012)

bienvenido entonces ¡¡¡


----------



## zapatoviejo (Jul 13, 2012)

hola soy nuevo aqui, soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica, espero aprender  y compartir conocimiento con ustedes...


----------



## willar (Jul 13, 2012)

Hola compañeros me llamo willar a igual que muchos de ustedes estoy aqui para ser util en lo que pueda y ademas de aprender muchos de otros...

Saludos


----------



## fick (Jul 13, 2012)

Hola que tal a todos soy de Tlaxcala, México lleve electrónica 
en el bachiller y por el momento estoy estudiando la 
ing.en mecatrónica saludos y espero poder ayudar....y claro aprender un poco mas  acerca
de esto....
	
	



```

```


----------



## leonel873 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hola a todos!!!
Mucho gusto!
Soy Leonel, vivo en la ciudad de Córdoba, Argentina y estoy estudiando Ing. Electrónica en la UTN.
Tengo algunos conocimientos sobre el arte de la electrónica pero todavía tengo mucho que aprender por delante jej!


----------



## esalazar (Jul 14, 2012)

Que tal, como estan todos.

  Mi nombre es Ernesto Salazar Sanchez, soy Ingeniero Electromecanico egresado de la Universidad de Guadalajara, Mexico.

  Soy un apasionado del control electrico-electronico y siempre me la he pasado haciendo este tipo de cosas en mi trabajo.

  Espero poder compartir algo de esto con ustedes y aprender mucho de lo que hablemos aqui.

  Un saludo a todos y estamos en contacto por este medio.


----------



## Odrasil (Jul 14, 2012)

Hola Foreros,

Soy Ingeniero Eléctrico y la electrónica la tengo un poco olvidada. 
Hago alguna chapuza y me surgen dudas y utilizaré, casi con toda seguridad, el foro para resolverlas.

Gracias a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2012)

Bienvenidos todos ¡¡¡


----------



## david86 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hola a todos!!!!

Soy David de Rosario, hice la secundaria técnica 2 en la especialidad de electrónica, hace un tiempito me empece a interesar por los pics me parecen un muy buen elemento pero complicado para principiantes jajaja 

Saludos!!!


----------



## SELUCREH (Jul 14, 2012)

Un gran saludo recivan todos de mi parte...

Mi nombre Julio Flores soy Ing. Mecatronico actualmente vivo en Coahuila, Mex.
Ultimamente me ha surgido el interes en realizar algunos circuitos caseros y han surgido algunos inconvenientes a la hora de realizarlos por lo que gustaria tener una retroalimentacion de estos y resolverlos basandome en sus experiencias...

Gracias.


----------



## Lwiss (Jul 14, 2012)

Hola, soy luis, de mexico, la verdad es que se muy poco de electronica pero tengo muchas ganas de aprender, saludos


----------



## Carl20 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hola a todos mi nombre Carlos Gonzales, soy de Bolivia, estoy estudiando en la universidad ing. eléctrica, y la verdad es que la electrónica es mi hobby me interesa mucho ya que en esta vida nunca es suficiente el conocimiento.

Saludos


----------



## MikeFair (Jul 15, 2012)

Hola muy buenas con todos, soy Mike Diego, soy de Lima-Peru, estoy estudiando la carrera de Tec. Electronico y la verdad es que me alegra de pertenecer en esta family que no solamente es un FORO XD
bueno igual que ustedes compartire mis pocos conocimientos (digo pocos por que hay mucho aun por aprender), y bueno aprenderemso mas intercambiando ideas!!  

Saludos y abrazos
Mike


----------



## alicia5324 (Jul 15, 2012)

¡Buenas Tardes Compañeros!

Me es un gran placer formar parte de esta comunidad. Lamento pero ser tan tan tan principiante que no poder aportar ni resolver muchas dudas.
Deseo en un futuro poder hacerlo.


----------



## fedeceridono (Jul 15, 2012)

Buenas, mi nombre es Federico, soy de Tucumán, y he ido adquiriendo conocimientos en electronica durante los ultimos meses, dando vueltas por varios foros del estilo. Mi primer proyecto fue el archi-conocido ampli modo bridge de mnicolau, pero por desgracia no lo pude hacer andar.

Saludos y muy bueno el foro!


----------



## piwiso (Jul 15, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es Daniel, soy de Santiago,Chile.
me gusta la electronica desde hace unos años pero no habia tenido la oportunidad de realizar mis propios circuitos. ahora dispongo de mis herramientas necesarias para poder armar mi primer "proyecto", un amplificador basado en el TDA7052 de faxter.es, dentro de 1 semana aprox empezaré con la fabricación del pcb. en fin, me emocioné con esto de la electronica, ya he leido muchos articulos y estoy aprendiendo a leer diagramas :3
Saludos a todos y felicitaciones por hacer un foro tan excelente ^^


----------



## alexdpuebla (Jul 15, 2012)

hola, mio nombre es alejandro, soy de puebla, mexico.
soy estudiante de electronica por q me gustan mucho los retos q se presentan en este ambito, pero la verdad es q esta un poco dificil y me he inscrito a este foro para q con la ayuda de todos sus miembros pueda resolver las dudas q no pueda resolver solo y al mismo tiempo poder ayudar en temas q pueda.


----------



## kt1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Israel, soy de Castellón (España).
Soy técnico de electrónica y ello me ha llevado a coleccionar algunos aparatos, me apasionan los aparatos a válvulas, me he especializado en la marca Philips,me encanta reparar y estoy especializado en radios,amplificadores,tv Philips desde los años 1930( a reacción, Superinductance,Superoctodo,Multinductance,etc..) a  1965( sistema Bi Ampli. otl...).
Me alegra entrar a formar parte de este foro para seguir aprendiendo , compartir mis humildes conocimientos y prestar mi ayuda a quien la necesite.


----------



## mari0mto (Jul 16, 2012)

buenas ha todos soy un aficionado el cual les da las gracias por todas las soluciones que se han publicado en el foro, a esto le debo los buenos resultados que he logrado en numerosos proyectos


----------



## deny (Jul 16, 2012)

Hola chicoss! soy deny, de Granada ,España. Y soy aficionado a los coches, y siempre ando aprendiendo sobre su electronica y relacionados. Tambien me encanta el car audio.Y he sacado mucha informacion y variada gracias a este foro  desde algo simple como poner una falsa alarma al coche, poner que las luces se atenuen poco a poco, hasta como hacer las luces del tacometro para que cambien de color con las rpm. 
Un magnifico foro!!


----------



## mrninja (Jul 16, 2012)

buenos dias a todos,,, no eh leido mucho en el foro pero creanme que lo hare,, soy de mex,, y espero ayuda a este foro


----------



## marcosfiorio (Jul 16, 2012)

buanas gente como andan soy marcos de argentina se muy poco de electronica asi que espero aprender bastante en este foro


----------



## ivanoskype (Jul 16, 2012)

hola que tal mi nombren es ivan  araujo soy colombiano me apasiona la electronica estudie la electronica automotris mi fuerte es todo lo relacionado con el sonido  amplificaciones de alta potencia  entre otros.
agradecerle al foro porque me es muy util contar con una herramienta tan poderosa como ustedes .


----------



## crustaceo (Jul 16, 2012)

Hola a todos soy crustaceo y este foro es nuevo para mi lo encontré gracias a  san google y se ve muy interesante para las personas que nos apasiona el mundo electronico que dios bendiga a los creadores de este enlace.


----------



## cristobalaparicio (Jul 16, 2012)

mi nombre es cristobal descubri este foro enpesando mi carrera de informatica y soy amante de la musica y los sonidos


----------



## fabiancj81 (Jul 16, 2012)

hola a todos mi nombre es fabian, soy de chile, soy tecnico en electronica y automatizacion, entro a este foro para aprender y compartir ideas, ya que siempre se aprenden cosas nuevas, saludos


----------



## Doggie80 (Jul 16, 2012)

Buenas gente, he aqui un simple ignorante hobbista de Bs As, interesado en seguir aprendiendo en forma autodidacta como siempre. Saludos


----------



## Jezs (Jul 16, 2012)

Que tal!
Los saludo desde Monterrey!
He trabajado la electrónica desde hace unos 17 años.
En empresas, con máquinas, con electrodomésticos, automoviles, audio y video, computadoras, celulares, etc.
Un poco de todo, y tratando de seguir aprendiendo.
Espero poder aportar algo para beneficio de todos.

Saludos!


----------



## delfinblanco (Jul 17, 2012)

hola a todos saludos desde venezuela, espero aprender cosas nuevas de todos uds, que se ve que saben mas de electronica que yo, pero espero ir creciendo poco a poco, de verdad es un honor compartir con personas asi.


----------



## carlos arturo eden vallad (Jul 17, 2012)

Hola saludos a todos espero tener comunicacion con todos se que puedo ayudar y también recibir ayuda estamos en contacto


----------



## alcides alvarez (Jul 17, 2012)

Un cordial saludo  a todos los que integran este  foro de electronica me llamo Alcides  soy de Venezuela y trabajo como tecnico en electronica,me especializo en tv,pero soy fanatico del audio,en especial en amplificadores de potencia  espero poder aportar alguna ayuda  y estoy seguro de que aprendere mucho de ustedes . Saludos...


----------



## pabitonino (Jul 17, 2012)

un saludo amigable a todos mis compañeros de foro de electrónica
con el deseo de participar y colaborar con todos ustedes
reciban de mi el mejor colaborador y agradezco de antemano la información que me otorgan


----------



## Xamorrin (Jul 17, 2012)

Hola, vengo recien entrando a este foro, espero aprender y enseñar con mis compañeros de aqui

Saludos!


----------



## DiegoNova (Jul 17, 2012)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Diego, tengo 17 años y soy de Colombia. Me uní a este foro porque me gusta mucho la electrónica y todo lo que se Puede hacer sabiéndola.
Sobre mi les cuento que soy técnico en electrónica desde los 15. También tengo conocimiento sobre sistemas y sobre reparación de teléfonos celulares. Cualquier cosa que necesiten estaré dispuesto a ayudarlos si es posible así como ustedes imparten conocimiento en este foro.


----------



## orly1952 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hola migos de Foros de Electronica. Mi nombre es Orlando Bermudez, tengo 60 años y soy de Colombia. Me uní a este foro porque soy Tecnologo en Electrónica, trabaje durante 32 años como instrumentista y luego como supervisor de mantenimiento electrico en una compañia siderurgica de Cali, hasta que la liquidaron.
Tengo conocimientos en automatizacion industrial y mi pasion son los computadores.
 Cualquier cosa que necesiten estaré dispuesto a ayudarlos si es posible así como ustedes imparten conocimiento en este foro.


----------



## gustavobp (Jul 18, 2012)

Ola amigos de foros de electrónica, soy gustavobp, nuevo en el foro, soy tecnologo en electrónica y electricista y les envío mi mas caluroso saludo y me pongo a su disposicion en lo que pueda ayudar y solicitar la ayuda de todos ustedes que me parece lo mas importante del foro.Saludo y abrazos a todos


----------



## NRSAN (Jul 18, 2012)

¡Gracias por este espacio de información y consulta sobre electrónica, mi nombre es Norberto Nibeyro y soy un apasionado de la electrónica, ojala pueda aportar alguna vez algunas cosas que pueda aprender!!


----------



## amr88 (Jul 18, 2012)

hola que tal¡ mi nombre es abraham y soy estudiante de ing. electronica, espero pueda aportar con algunas cosas al foro, Saludos.


----------



## blancos0104 (Jul 18, 2012)

hola amigos soy aficionado a la electronica espero me puedan ayudar en los temas que yo no pueda conocer de la elctronica 
gracias 
blancos
peru


----------



## davidnicol (Jul 18, 2012)

Como están amigos foristas profesionales, estudiantes y aficionados del mundo de la electrónica, este es el mejor sitio de ayuda que he encontrado en la red. 

Muchas gracias por impartir sus conocimientos y ayudarnos.


----------



## jgb65 (Jul 18, 2012)

hola a todos, soy un aficionado que le gusta probar y diseñar todas las herramientas de taller dentro de mis escasas posibilidades.  un saludo


----------



## JUANYLI (Jul 18, 2012)

hola me da gusto pertenecer a este grupo donde cada vez se aprende mas y mas saludos a todos!!!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 18, 2012)

Sean todos bienvenidos.


----------



## darkangelless (Jul 18, 2012)

Hola me da gusto pertenecer a este grupo. soy estudiante de primeros  semestres de electronica y me gustaria aprender mucho de ustedes y llegar a aportar algo al foro


----------



## Chubert (Jul 18, 2012)

Hola a todo mundo yo soy estudiante de Ing en Electrónica de 8 semestre. Me gustaria tener una exelente interación con ustedes.


----------



## jolas (Jul 18, 2012)

Ola  a todos soy nuevo en esto jeje soy estudiante de electronica y me gustaria poder aportar algo al foro como al igual recibir ayuda de todos ustedes


----------



## vicr (Jul 18, 2012)

hola que tal, soy victor ixta magaña tengo 17 años, estudio en un cbtis de michoacan,todavia no se muy bien a que universidad me valla pero tengo en mente el politecnico y el tecnologico de monterrey, me encanta todo lo relacionado a la tecnologia, he hecho multiples y varios proyectos en el ambito de la electronica, quiero superarme y llegar a grandes inventos y creaciones, entre las cuales mi pasion son las herramientas y fabricacion por mi propia mano juguetes, he tenido varias ideas locas y muy valoradas para el cuidado del medio ambiente, creacion de manera facil de la energia electrica, y el mejor aprovechamiento de la materia,con los que he participados en varios concursos con buenos resultados para seguir creando, nadie en mi familia entiende lo que hago pero ellos me dan animos!!.
yo quisiera estudiar para astronauta, aviador o ing. en electronica y robotica; ahora estoy en 5to semestre de la prepa, y estoy buscando las mejores opciones de universidad, ya me han ofrecido varias como el tec de zamora y el de monterrey, pero el problema es que soy de bajos recursos y estoy viendo todo eso porque la verdad seria un gran gasto para mis padres; si alguien supiera de becas o apoyos a los jovenes que van a entrar a la universidad se los agradeceria muchisimo, porque la verdad quiero superarme y llevar mis proyectos y productos al exito; sin mas por el momento adios, y que se la pasen chido!!


----------



## omarmaiz (Jul 18, 2012)

*hola y me alegro de pertenecer a este gran foro, soy técnico de electrónica y comencé desde los 17 años y ya tengo los 51 años. mi nacionalidad es venezolano,mis especialidades es en tv trc,lcd,monitor y equipos de audio. felicito a todos los integrantes del foro por sus apoyos y espero poder aportar mi granito de arena.
gracias por todos. *


----------



## puma43 (Jul 19, 2012)

hola ,me alegra pertenecer a este foro veo que es muy bueno y solidario con los integrantes,como una gran familia.Argentino nacido en tucuman ,jubilado y ya tengo 69 años,puede que mi generacion este pasada de moda ,pero yo sigo entusiasmado por el audio.espero conocerlos un poco .Gracias a todos.


----------



## hernandezchamo (Jul 19, 2012)

hola a todos, gracias por los aportes que siempre son muy buenos.
soy tecnico quimico pero me gusta todo lo que sea electronico, en breve voy a subir algunos aparatos que realize, valvulares, con integrados y transistorizados.
bueno, por ahora nada mas, solo les pido que sigan asi, este foro es lo mejor que hay en la net.
abrazos a todos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 19, 2012)

bienvenidos ¡¡¡


----------



## radamis (Jul 19, 2012)

Saludos a toda la comunidad de Foros de Electronica, mi nombre es vercilli v. panca y.,vivo en el pais de Perú y soy ingeniero electronico, agradesco a los creadores de este foro por hacer y brindar informacion de forma desinteresada


----------



## Guillermo2701 (Jul 19, 2012)

hola que tal! un saludos a todos los miembros de este importante foro! me llamo guillermo, me dedico a reparar ecus aca en VENEZUELA y quiero ponerme a la orden para cualquier informacion que necesiten, muchas gracias por su apoyo!!! saludos!!!


----------



## ravalero1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola, otro nuevo. Aficionado nada más. A ver si sigo creciendo....


----------



## nitehack (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola a todos!
Soy estudiante de telecomunicaciones, vi que habia informacion interesante y me he registrado. Espero aprender mucho .
Un Saludo!


----------



## zergio2020 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Zergio y soy de México me gusta reparar aparatos electricos en mis tiempos libres y pues lo poco que se esta para compartir con el foro.


----------



## carlos pereda zavaleta (Jul 19, 2012)

Saludos estimados amigos de la electronica , deseo aprender de Uds y ser bueno en electronica.

Saludos 
Carlos pereda zavaleta
Trujillo Peru


----------



## camesu (Jul 20, 2012)

Hola amigos y amigas:
Mi nombre es Carmen y estoy encantada de poder formar parte de sus foros para aprender
Gracias
Saludos
Carmen Chihuala


----------



## cristobalaparicio (Jul 20, 2012)

hola amigos:
mi nombre es cristobal y estoy calidada de pertenecer a este foro el cual me interesa toda la electronica es mi pasion las minitecas saludos desde venezuela


----------



## shago2 (Jul 20, 2012)

que tal mi nombre es santiago y soy estudiante de electronica y gracias por aceptarme en este foro vienen temas muy interesantes ademas de que te ayudan en cuestion al tema a tratar saludos que tengas un buen dia


----------



## IFrias (Jul 20, 2012)

Hola que tal a tod@s.

Mi nombre es Isaías Frías, soy aficionado a la electronica, y cuando puedo meterle mano a algo que se deje reparar, lo hago 
Pero como siempre hay dudas, es la razón de mi interes de formar parte de esta comunidad.
Espero poder aportar algo mas que solo preguntas.

La actividad principal que desempeño es la automatizacion de proceso y equipo, por medio de PLC´s, manejando en la mayoría de ocaciones las marcas Siemens y A-B; si en algo sirve esto...no duden en preguntar, es probable que pueda aportar algo.

Gracias¡¡¡


----------



## yoshi (Jul 20, 2012)

Que pasa banda soy Alvaro Venegas de Zacatecas Mexico soy Tsu en maquinas de combustion interna pero tambien me gusta la electronica y espero poder quitarle el oxido al cerebro con estos temas de electronica solo tengo conocimiento basico pero me gusta aprener y solo espero poder ayudar en el futuro.

Si le quisieran echar la mano a un novato pues mi intencion es hacer una radiotransmisora de 1Mhz de potencia y el reto es usar un dispositivo que se conecta al encendedor del auto y que transmite una señal de radio pero de muy baja potencia convertirla en una radiodifusora de 1 Mhz saludos.....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 20, 2012)

bienvenido yoshi ,que casualidad yo también soy tsu ...
tsunami digo


----------



## mafs56 (Jul 20, 2012)

*-Hola a Todos ...Mi nombre es Marcos Figueroa,aunque llevo tiempo registrado en éste Gran Foro,,,Éste es "Mi Primer Post",,,Soy de Venezuela de ciudad Barquisimeto en el estado(provincia),Lara.

*-Llevo algunos años en la Electrónica;trabajando en"Casi Todo",,,En los últimos Diez(10) años estoy "Centrado" en la reparación,fábrica de equipos de Audio HI-FI,Bajo y/o Guitarra Eléctrica,válvulas y/o Transistores,Radios Antiguas...etc

*-Espero en lo adelante "Dar Mi humilde Aporte a ésta Gran Comunidad",,,Gracias

mafs56


----------



## miguelfgp (Jul 21, 2012)

que tal mi nombre es Miguel y estoy aqui para aprender mas cosas en electronica y si esta dentro de mi conocimiento poder aportar algo


----------



## JeanValjean (Jul 21, 2012)

Hola 
Mi nombre es Jean Carlos soy de Barranquilla, Colombia, y soy estudiante de Ing. Mecatrónica.
Ya llevo rato registrado en este foro que varias veces me ha sacado de dudas, espero tambien aportar lo que pueda.


----------



## felipe0805 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy estudiante de ing. electrónica.
Ahora estoy realizando mi tesis de grado y me gustaria recibir ayuda, en lo que respecta a programación en C, PIC 18F4550, PIC C Compiler y Proteus.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## strangerxp (Jul 21, 2012)

Buen Día a todos, hoy es mi primer día en el foro.
Soy Ingeniero Industrial en Electrónica especializado en la integración de equipos industriales con PLC.
Me apasiona la electrónica automotriz y en general.
A la órden con lo que podamos aportar.
Saludos desde México.


----------



## nahueloktubre (Jul 21, 2012)

Hola gente, Soy estudiante de ingenieria en electrónica y busco ampliar mis conocimientos prácticos ya que hay un monton de cosas que no te enseñan en las materias. Un gusto.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Jul 22, 2012)

Un gusto a todos excelente foro para compartir muchas ideas.


----------



## pepejillo46 (Jul 22, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos, podeis llamarme Pepe, soy de Jerez de la Frontera en España, soy electrónico desde el año 1978, en el que terminé los estudios que se llamaba antes Maestria Industrial de Electronica en los colegios salesianos, ahora es como un grado superior en formacion profesional. o eso creo, en fin espero aprender de todos vosotros y aportar mi granito de arena para ayudar al que lo necesite.

 Soy algo mayor,pero tiene sus ventajas, lo mismo conozco las lamparas de vacio, como son diodos, triodos, pentodos, etc, las valvulas de gas, como son tiratrones, etc y tambien conozco el mundo de los semiconductores, Transistores, tiristores, circuitos integrados, chips, etc, etc, pero siempre estoy aprendiendo.

 Un abrazo a todos desde Jerez


----------



## jaderta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mi Nombre es Alex soy de Colombia, soy estudiante de Electronica y espero poder aportar mis pocos conocimientos y ademas poder aprender de los porblemas que se nos presentas a diario. 

Es un gusto poder hacer parte de esta enorme comunidad Latinoamericana. 



TRABAJO PESADO ES POR LO GENERAL, LA ACUMULACIÓN DE TAREAS LIVIANAS QUE NO SE HICIERON A TIEMPO.  es cierto


----------



## sciezk (Jul 22, 2012)

Hola , soy tan nuevo que no supe como poner mi comentario en este tema XD, soy nuevo en esto de la electronica uanuqe tengo pocos conocimientos me invacde un sentimiento de aprender todo de raiz,buscando por mi cuenta. me da gusto entrar en esta comundad hasta ahora eh logrado programar un pic con el jdm ahora falta hacer el pickit clone y seguir de lleno no se cuanto me falta par acompletar todo un gran mar d eocnocimiento aqui expuesto pero ya empece por algo (Y)


----------



## emacnuel (Jul 22, 2012)

Hola buenas tardes, saludos desde Monterrey, Mexico soy técnico en electrónica industrial ademas me interesa mucho el tema del radioaficionado. informática y programación. 

Aunque ya tengo tiempo registrado en el sitio para consultar circuitos pero ya ando preparando de como hacer un transmisor de onda corta muy sencillo con potencia de 1 watt que yo mismo hice pero muy estable en entrada de audio con componentes que son fáciles encontrar en steren de mi ciudad, espero tener muy pronto mi aportación al sitio.


----------



## gaby XD (Jul 22, 2012)

hola gente mi nombre es gabriel tengo 15 años , estudio en una escuela tecnica  ( me encanta la elactronica)!! XD estoy empezando con algunos nuevos proyectos asi que voy a necesitar de su ayudaa!!! el foro esta muyy bueno!!! saludoos!!


----------



## angel tapia (Jul 22, 2012)

Hola! a todos Gracias por sus bienvenidas, de Angel Tapia.


----------



## franflo12 (Jul 22, 2012)

hola que tal mi nombre es franklin saludos a todos soy  egresado de electrotecnia industrial ,alguien me podria ayudar intento descargar un simulador de neumatica y hidraulica , y a la misma ver poder guardar los archivos simulados.Gracias de antemano saludos


----------



## link251982 (Jul 22, 2012)

hola amigos soy david de chile estudie electronica en media pero se muy poco pero si puedo ayudar en algo no lo dudare saludos


----------



## leito1489 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hola a todos!

Soy Leonardo de Argentina, tengo 23 años. Estudie bachiller de ciencias naturales pero al final me decanté por la electrónica ya que trabajo en familia en el rubro metalúrgico. Se muy poco obviamente pero estoy empezando la carrera de ingeniería en electrónica este año en la Universidad tecnológica nacional de Argentina.

Saludos a todos y espero que podamos ayudarnos mutuamente!


----------



## AvCM (Jul 22, 2012)

soy estudiante de ing. electrónica  espero que nos ayudemos


----------



## ALEJANDRO740 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hola! a todos Gracias ,  SOY DE ARGENTINA


----------



## seguracom (Jul 22, 2012)

Saludos desde Tlaltizapán, Morelos, México. Soy Mario y estoy a sus órdenes


----------



## ViCtorA (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola a todos, me llamo Victor y espero poder ayudar en lo que yo sepa y aprender del resto.

Saludos


----------



## audiofrec (Jul 23, 2012)

buen dia  todos, me llamo alex y espero poder ayudar en lo que poco se  y aprender del resto.

Saludos


----------



## edgar wilfredo (Jul 23, 2012)

hola soy edgar me dijeron q esta pagina es muy buena expero poder ayudar. estudio electronica y espero me ayuden suert y exitos para todos


----------



## Tatare (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es osmar y soy aficionado y apasionado de la electrónica me acabo de unir a la comunidad espero serles útil e intercambiar ideas para conocer más cosas
"Más aprende aquel que enseña"


----------



## poemoto (Jul 23, 2012)

Pues como lo primero en un foro es presentarse... me presento.

Siempre he sentido mucha atracción por la electrónica, desde pequeño... hace ya muchos años de eso... 
Y aunque en varias ocasiones he intentado ponerme y aprender... lo cierto es que nunca he tenido tiempo para leer, aprender y hacer pequeños ejercicios, siempre había otros hobbys, otras distracciones u otras obligaciones...

En esta ocasión tengo de nuevo intención de volver al ataque y me conformo con ir aprendiendo poco a poco, pero esta vez... tengo alguna idea en mente que me gustaría construir, y que quizá me ayude a motivarme, a aprender un poquito.... y a ir poniéndolo en práctica compaginándolo con mis otras aficiones

Un saludo a todos


----------



## nicolasantoci (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola, espero que anden bien. Soy Nicolás Antoci, soy Licenciado en Química pero como hobbie me gusta mucho la electrónica. En este último tiempo he incursionado en los PICs y estoy aprendiendo. Si precisan ayuda con armado de plaquetas tengo mucha experiencia con los métodos del tonner y el revelado UV. Hasta pronto.


----------



## edgar wilfredo (Jul 23, 2012)

hola soy Edgar  bueno la verdad recién empece este año estudiar y siempre me a gustado espero me de su ayuda cuídense saludos


----------



## einkatze (Jul 23, 2012)

hola a la comunidad de foros de electronica, mi nombre es ingrid y soy de veracruz, mexico. Y como a la mayoria me gustan los microcontroladores PIC, y las interfaces con ellos. Tambien adoro la electronica digital y la programacion en c#. Bueno yo me uni a este foro porque hay buenas ideas por parte de todos los que la conforman y si tengo proyectos que puedadn servirles los compartire con todos ustedes.


----------



## spookandres (Jul 23, 2012)

Estimados, me presento cuando uno llega a una casa nueva debe siempre hacerlo, mi nombre es Andres Luarte, actualmente un poco alejado de la electronica en si, y mas apegado a las telecomunicaciones, con ganas de recordar y seguir aprendiendo, de todo lo referente a la electronica. esperando aprender y ser un aporte en lo que se pueda me despido. saludos a toda la comunidad.


----------



## archangelus (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola a todos soy un hobista de la electronica de Mexico.

Saludos.


----------



## rashua10 (Jul 23, 2012)

hola a   todos  soy tecnico electronico  desde muchos años me gusta rf  especialmente  la fm  saludos a todos  desde ayacucho peru.


----------



## hectorjuarez15 (Jul 23, 2012)

hola soy hector de monterrey mexico y me gustan los temas de amplificadores de audio, ultimamente estoy interesado en los circuitos de joules thief que encienden lamparas fluorescentes


----------



## rodryellindo (Jul 24, 2012)

Hola a todos
  Me Llamo Rodrigo Carrizo soy de Argentina, estudio en una escuela técnica, me apasiona la electrónica. Espero aprender mucho más de lo que ya se y, con tiempo aportar mi granito de arena.
  Saludos


----------



## paco66 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hola a todos
Me llamo Francisco, y soy de Sevilla (España). Trabajo como montador de cuadros electricos, creo que en América lo llaman tableros. Soy aficionado a la programación de autómatas, y quiero aportar mi granito, en los temas de automatismos. Gracias


----------



## fawamaster (Jul 24, 2012)

Buenos dias a todos los integrantes del Foro, me presento, mi nombre es Fabian soy de Resistencia Chaco soy radioaficionado y me apasiona la electronica, en mi estacion humilde, me gustaria contar con algunas herramientas fabricadas por mi, por ello es un verdadero placer encontrar a amigos interesados en este tema, y muy grato contar con su apoyo para poder realizar algunos proyectos, mis saludos a todos los Amigos del Foro y muchas gracias nuevamente por recibirme y poder participar, espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda.


----------



## Maqueda (Jul 24, 2012)

Buen día a todos...    Soy Ing. con muchas ganas de aprender, uno de mis temas son la Interfaz Hombre-Maquina principalmente para personas con discapacidad...SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## juanhalegre (Jul 24, 2012)

buenas! como todos estoy arrancando en este submundo de la electronica con muchas dudas y muchas inquietudes


----------



## juchavi (Jul 24, 2012)

hola, soy Juan Antonio de guadalajara, mexico, soy tecnico automotriz y aficionado a la electronica, espero poder combinar estos temas y me ayuden en mis proyectos


----------



## jhony_xxi (Jul 24, 2012)

hola soy Gabriel de La Rioja Argentina y la electrónica es mi hobby trabajo en service de telefonía fija en general y alarmas aquí estoy para ayudar en lo que se pueda. Saludoss!!!


----------



## Bandedurlouis (Jul 25, 2012)

Buenos días, soy Jean-claude de las Islas Canarias, técnico en reparación de TV, video y sonido. Que hoy es un oficio de suma dificuldad y de locura.
¡Un saludo a todos!


----------



## zal (Jul 25, 2012)

Hola a todos!!! Mi nombre es Gonzalo, vivo en Tucuman, Argentina y estudio Ing. Biomedica. La electrónica es uno de mis mas preciados hobbys. Me interesa mucho todo lo relacionado a micro-controladores y adquisición de datos...


----------



## wochas (Jul 25, 2012)

Hola desde madris un salud a todos.


----------



## abuyafar (Jul 25, 2012)

Bienvenidos sean todos. Tengo muchos prehuntas por ustedes. No hablan y escribe bien espagnuol por momentos. Paciencia tenga for mi agradec'r.


----------



## miguel diaz (Jul 25, 2012)

hola mi nombre es luis miguel es un gusto participar de esta comunidad bueno yo soy den Perú estudio electronica es lo q mas me gusta hacer


----------



## CRAP (Jul 25, 2012)

Hola soy Carlos Ricardo de aca de Honduras estudio tecnico en electronica y me ha servido d mucha ayuda la pagina en especial x unos proyectos q estamos haciendo ahorita


----------



## JRAR (Jul 25, 2012)

Que tal amigos, les invio un cordial saludo. Me llamo Roberto, soy de Guatemala y mededico a la electricidad y electromecanica automotriz e industrial. Me inicie hace muy poco en la electronica, espero aprender mucho en este foro y por supuesto aportar algo de lo poco que he aprendido.


----------



## RaulD57 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hola
Mi nombre es Raúl Díaz, soy de Guatemala, tengo poco conocimiento en electrónica pero me gusta mucho el tema y quiero aprender.  Me interesa sobremanera conocer acerca de sistemas de alarmas con envio de datos o mensajes.  Espero poder aportar también un granito de arena a este excelente foro.
Gracias.


----------



## Angel Huapalla (Jul 25, 2012)

Bienvenidos sean todos, aqui estamos mas para aprender y compartir, espero que encuentren siempre lo que anhelan, sobre todo a la solucion de todos los problemas de ingenieria y tecnicos, Saludos a todos hermanos del mundo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 25, 2012)

saludos Angel ¡¡¡ y a todos los nuevos compañeros nuevos del foro ¡¡
sean todos bienvenidos ¡¡


----------



## casuca22 (Jul 26, 2012)

bueno, soy técnico en electrónica y telecomunicaciones, pero trabajo en la reparación de audio y video, me uno al foro porque e encontrado muchas soluciones q he podido aplicar en mi trabajo... y nada, el foro es una buena herramienta para lo que nos gusta la electrónica..


----------



## eleutheria (Jul 26, 2012)

hola hola, tengo varias preguntitas que hacer... saludos


----------



## mabafi (Jul 26, 2012)

Hola a todos y felicidades por este foro espero ser util y a la vez que me sea para mi tambien gracias


----------



## rataelp (Jul 26, 2012)

Saludos a todos, mi nombre es Rafael, vivo en panamá, sigo el foro desde hace mucho tiempo,  espero poder formar parte activamente en esta comunidad.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 26, 2012)

Que tal compañeros! Esperamos que la estancia en los foros sea totalmente de su agrado!

No olviden leer las *Normas de participación* para obtener una sana convivencia entre todos!!!

Saludos al foro!


----------



## agudehurl (Jul 26, 2012)

Hola! me llamo Agustín! vivo en Hurlingham y tengo 23 años. Soy Técnico en electrónica y estoy estudiando Ingeniería de Sonido en la Untref donde este año obtuve el título intermedio de Técnico en Sonido y grabación! espero ayudar con mis aportes a esta comunidad! Saludos!


----------



## ma5celo (Jul 27, 2012)

hola a todos no tengo muchos conocimientos en electronica pero por eso estoy aca espero poder aprender bastante sobre este tema que me interesa mucho y que no voy a tener en la escuela hasta el año que viene


----------



## villalona100 (Jul 27, 2012)

hola, Gracias a los creadores de esta maravillosa idea. considero esta pagina una herrmienta de mucha utilidad para aquellos que incursionamos en el maravilloso campo de la electronica.


----------



## Rickybu (Jul 27, 2012)

Buenas tardes,
soy nuevo en este foro, saludos a todo el mundo, ejerzo de ing. técnico industrial y estoy estudiando 2º ciclo ing. industrial electrico, espero poder aprender mucho de vosotros y aportar todo lo que pueda para ayudar a otros. saludos,,,


----------



## darkamecaboy (Jul 27, 2012)

hola a todos....!!! 

Bien soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica pero es una pasión que comparto con todos uds espero poder ser de su ayuda y se que contare con todos uds. Unos cordiales saludos a todo y que tengan un buen día


----------



## acuariuns (Jul 27, 2012)

Hola amigos son un recien llegado , bueno soy peruano y estudio ingenieria mecatronica y la verdad he estado siguiendo las preguntas y respuestas de algunos de nuestros compañeros y busco aprender y apoyar a los demas en las dudas que tengan. Saludos......


----------



## kum306 (Jul 27, 2012)

hola a todos soy hernan de argentina  me uní a este foro por que me gusta la electrónica,soy mecánico automotriz,tengo un pequeño taller en el cual también hago trabajos de mantenimientos en sus sistemas electrónicos, saludos


----------



## tecnicopepillo (Jul 28, 2012)

Un cordial saludo a todos los que integran este foro de electronica, me llamo Jose soy de Andalucia/Sevilla y trabajo como tecnico en electronica e informatica, hace pocos dias me compré mi primer osciloscopio un RIGOL DS1052E , espero poder aportar alguna ayuda y estoy seguro de que aprendere mucho de ustedes.

Un Saludo...


----------



## mosquis (Jul 28, 2012)

Hola a todos los miembros de este foro. mi nombre es Diego y espero ayudar dentro de mis limitaciones.


----------



## marlon (Jul 28, 2012)

Hola, Me llamo Marlon, soy de Ecuador. Desde chico que me gusta la electronica, me gustaría aprender y poder ayudar en lo que pueda. Estudio Ing Electrónica. Saludos


----------



## acuariuns (Jul 28, 2012)

Hola soy peruano y estudio ingenieria mecatronica,bueno espero resolver las dudas de algunos con lompoco que se y tambien que me ayuden en mis problemas , saludos !!! =D


----------



## Jhonatheum (Jul 28, 2012)

¡Hola! Mi nombre es Jonathan Alexander, actualmente estudio Ingeniería Mecatrónica en la Universidad Politécnica de Chiapas, estoy en séptimo cuatrimestre y siempre es bueno reforzar los conocimientos en cualquier área; espero ser de gran ayuda para este foro y espero encontrar ayuda también aquí  cuando se necesite......... ¡Saludos Cordiales!





acuariuns dijo:


> Hola amigos son un recien llegado , bueno soy peruano y estudio ingenieria mecatronica y la verdad he estado siguiendo las preguntas y respuestas de algunos de nuestros compañeros y busco aprender y apoyar a los demas en las dudas que tengan. Saludos......



jejejejejej ya somos dos mecatrónicos aquí !!!


----------



## buldoceres (Jul 29, 2012)

Hola me llamo Andrés y soy un aficionado a la electrónica, quiero dar las gracias por todos vuestros aportes que nos ayudan a aprender cada vez mas en este gran mundo.-


----------



## barbe (Jul 29, 2012)

Hola soy Barbé, leridano,jubilado ya, técnico en TV de los años 1960,de los primeros televisores qué salieron en el mercado.La electrónica me sigue fascinando,espero aprender algo de la técnica actual y continuar montando circuitos en mi pequeño rincón del piso.Saludos a todos los foristas.


----------



## dante1 (Jul 29, 2012)

hola a todos soy nuevo en este emocionante mundo de la electronica claro mas antes estuve trabajando
pero me di cuenta que me desfase por que ahora todo esta muy moderno y la verdad si es muy interesante
ver como trabajan con los sotfwares actuales para diseñar y ensamblar 
gracias a todos por permitir ser participe de sus grandes proyectos
saludos muy cordiales 

dante


----------



## nmaroto (Jul 29, 2012)

hola  me llamo Elena, estudio ing electronica y soy de Costa Rica... espero poder aprender y tambien brindar ayuda en lo que pueda... y si soy una chica que estudia electrónica


----------



## Electronec (Jul 29, 2012)

nmaroto dijo:


> ... y si soy una chica que estudia electrónica



Acá en en el Foro hay muchas. ...Mira: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/le-femme-electronicas/ 

Bienvenida.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 29, 2012)

nmaroto dijo:


> hola  me llamo Elena, estudio ing electronica y soy de Costa Rica... espero poder aprender y tamb brindar ayuda en lo que pueda... y si soy una chica que estudia electrónica


hay un monton ¡¡¡¡¡ y hasta tenemos una moderadora ¡¡


----------



## Tiestosterona (Jul 29, 2012)

Buenas noches! Gracias por la bienvenida. Soy estudiante de una tecnicatura en Electro-Electronica y estoy aprendiendo muchas cosas interesantes, acabo de encontrar esta pagina que parece que esta muy buena por el aporte de todos. Espero ser tambien de ayuda.

Saludos...


----------



## Rodch (Jul 29, 2012)

Hola hola, soy de Santiago de Chile, electrico radio instrumentista de aeronaves y estoy por aqui por que me intereso esto de reparar ecus de automoviles ya que tengo una PCM de una Dodge dakota 3.9l JTEC dañada, por lo que busco informacion que me pueda servir para esta PCM Chrysler de tres conectores, actualmente estoy en el aeropuerto de santiago por lo cual no poseo datos solo recuerdo que el P/N termina en 121 y no entrega voltaje a los sensores, pero por ahi les comento con mas detalle.
Por lo poco que he leido en el foro me doy cuenta que algunos tal vez podrian ayudar bastante, desde antemano muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## mickycito (Jul 29, 2012)

Hola a todos!!! mi nombre es Miguel Angel soy estudiante de electronica, vi que hay temas e informacion interesante y me he registrado. Espero aprender muchisiiiiiimo.
Un Saludo!!! XD


----------



## jioribel (Jul 29, 2012)

einkatze dijo:


> hola a la comunidad de foros de electronica, mi nombre es ingrid y soy de veracruz, mexico. Y como a la mayoria me gustan los microcontroladores PIC, y las interfaces con ellos. Tambien adoro la electronica digital y la programacion en c#. Bueno yo me uni a este foro porque hay buenas ideas por parte de todos los que la conforman y si tengo proyectos que puedadn servirles los compartire con todos ustedes.



wao, tenemos mucho en comun.



Jioribel Villar  desde Santo Domingo, RD, 30 años de edad, Ing. Electrónico. Pero por falta de puestos de trabajo de mi carrera me dedico a la programación por encargo. Estoy dispuesto a colaborar en el foro y aprender a la vez.


----------



## jhoulder (Jul 29, 2012)

Gracias al equipo electrónica por brindarme esta oportunidad de pertenecer a este club, mi nombre es nelson javier, espero ser un aprendiz de todo lo relacionado con electrónica ya que es mi jobi preferido. A toda la comunidad de electrónica dios los bendiga y Éxitos.

Atte. Jhoulder


----------



## Silici0 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Carlos y soy técnico electromecánico, me interesa mucho la electrónica y estoy muy agradecido de formar parte de esta gran familia, me gustaría aportar mis pocos conocimientos y aprender de este foro. Hasta luego y recuerden la confianza en uno mismo el clave del éxito.


----------



## davreb (Jul 30, 2012)

¡Hola! Soy David de Valladolid (España). 
Soy ingeniero industrial y trabajo habitualmente en la industria del automóvil, con autómatas programables y robots . Me gusta la electrónica como afición, así que dedico alguna tarde que otra a hacer inventos sencillos sobre todo con PICs como base. 
Este foro me parece una fuente estupenda de conocimientos y de ideas.
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## WAKOAGUI (Jul 30, 2012)

Saludos desde Colombia. Soy licenciado en electrónica, y debo agradecer a la comunidad de forosdeelectronica.com por toda la ayuda que obtuve de ustedes durante el desarrollo de mi carrera. Espero poder aportar mi grano de arena para hacer de esta comunidad algo aún todavía más grande.

EL CONOCIMIENTO ES PODER MIS QUERIDOS AMIGOS...!!!


Muchas gracias.


----------



## broke1790 (Jul 30, 2012)

Saludos a la comunidad, les escribo desde una zona costera de México, les agradezco por aclarar muchas de mis dudas, como verán soy novato en esto de la electrónica. Pero muchos de ustedes me ayudaron con sus comentarios en diversos temas de la electrónica. 

De antemano GRACIAS A USTEDES, POR AUMENTAR LA PASIÓN DE CREAR Y DISEÑAR CIRCUITOS.

MUCHAS GRACIAS.

ESPERO QUE SUS EXPERIENCIAS NOS AYUDEN A MUCHOS DE NOSOTROS E IGUALMENTE CON GUSTO AYUDAREMOS A OTROS QUE VAN EMPEZANDO EN ESTE NUEVO MUNDO.


----------



## HJavier (Jul 30, 2012)

Un saludo para todos.
Mi nombre es Javier Cárdenas.
Me gusta la electrónica, por eso estoy aquí, espero colaborar en lo que esté a mi alcance.
Gracias-


----------



## fox1791 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hola un saludo a todos los seguidores del foro. Soy estudiante de Ing. Electronica y espero poder aportar con un granito de arena al este foro.


----------



## nestordino (Jul 31, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Néstor, vivo en Piedra del Águila Neuquen, soy Técnico electromecánico y me gusta muchísimo la electrónica que vengo estudiando en forma autodidacta desde hace años, que es lo mismo que decir haciendo cagadas hace rato jajajajaja, que es cuando mas aprendes, prueba y error, y obviamente teoría sino no llegas a buen puerto, por lo menos con la billetera!!!!, espero aprender un poco mas en este foro y lo que pueda aportar espero que sirva,
Saludos


----------



## trb4 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hola a todos y gracias por el foro, mi nombre es Giuseppe, soy italiano, me encanta la electrónica y espero poder ayudar a (lo siento, pero por ahora usar traductor Google)


----------



## elturco79 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es Alejandro pero no soy muy nuevo en el foro. Soy estudiante de ING electronica, trabajo en una fábrica de autopistas y tengo algo de conocimientos en PLC y robótica industrial. Saludos y espero poder colaborar este hermoso foro.


----------



## marmen (Jul 31, 2012)

buenos dias, me siento alagado al penrtenecer a este for, se que aprendere mucho, y espero tambien poder ayudar


----------



## ionixfajardo (Jul 31, 2012)

hola a todos, altamente agradecido por admitirme en el foro, especial saludo a fogonazo he leido muchos comentarios tuyos piloso....


----------



## ionixfajardo (Jul 31, 2012)

hola a todos, altamente agradecido por admitirme en el foro, especial saludo a fogonazo he leido muchos comentarios tuyos piloso....


----------



## edgar tumbajoy villan (Jul 31, 2012)

hola colegas cordial saludo me gusta su pagina me aprece excelente y los felicito


----------



## Alexxx (Jul 31, 2012)

Bien, Damas y caballeros, les dejo mis saludos a los que están y a los que vendrán, desde Santiago de Chile, después de un tiempo de fisgoneo me atrevo a participar, espero ayudar y ser ayudado, mis respetos a los creadores y mantenedores de este espacio y, a todo quienes participan, Suerte, Fuerza y Unidad.

Desde los misterios de la electronica!


----------



## fradejas (Jul 31, 2012)

Hola, soy nuevo por aquí y me toca presentarme.
hace años, ya unos cuantos estudié electrónica industrial. luego estudié audiovisual y me especialicé como director/realizador de vídeo, y dejé algo de lado la electrónica, aunque siempre me han venido de perlas los conocimientos que tengo a la hora de montar equipos, reparar alguna cosa, o simplemente soldar y cablear cacharros.
Ahora estoy retomando pequeños proyectos que requeires de minicircuitos, y por eso me he decidido a registrarme en este estupendo foro, que hace tiempo que leo.

Un abrazo a todos, y gracias por compartir vuestra sabiduría.
Juan


----------



## Danielosky (Jul 31, 2012)

Buen Día a todos, aunque no es mi primer mi día en el Foro, había olvidado presentarme 
Soy Ingeniero Electrónica y realice una maestría en Control Digital
A la órden con lo que podamos aportar.
Saludos desde México.


----------



## Lunaticko (Ago 1, 2012)

Hola buenas soy lunaticko de segovia la verda no estudiado electronica, pero siempre me ha gustado desmontar los aparatos electronicos, bueno un saludo para todos!!!


----------



## ziulalquimista (Ago 1, 2012)

Buenas que bien que exitan paginas como estas!!! 
Mi nombre es Luis Felipe Garcia y estoy estudiando ing. en mecatronica, asi que de esta la electronica forma un rama muy importante y del la que hay muchas cosas por aprender, me intereso esta pagina por algunos enlaces que estuve buscando para realizar una practica de mi escuela, asi que para poder seguir investigando me tuve que suscribir, lo que me mostro la buena pagina que resulto ser este foro, gracias por brindar todo este conocimiento!!! 
saludos desde Salamanca Guanajuato, Mexico


----------



## Marinsin (Ago 1, 2012)

Hola comunidad:

Mi nombre es Ernesto Marín de Veracruz, México.

Soy ingeniero electrónico de los 80´s y como dicen "nunca termina uno de aprender"

Estoy para servirles a todos los usuarios de este foro y espero encontrar muchos camaradas
por aqui.


----------



## SnardxD (Ago 1, 2012)

HOLA A TODOS!!!!!

Chequee este post buscando informacion de electrónica.....Estoy ansioso por aprender a programar..PICS
Esperos que me puedan compartir sus conocimientos .GRACIAS!!!!


----------



## robertoucm (Ago 1, 2012)

hola soy de Durango Mexico y tengo tiempo que me registre y leo muy seguido los foros sobre todo sobre amplificadores y fuentes conmutadas, soy aficionado a la electronica. saludos.


----------



## zaxione (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola a tod@s, mi nombre es Saúl, y Zaxione es mi Alias que utilizo en los foros.

Mis aficiones son muchas, como la electrónica, Microcontroladores Pic, PicBasic Pro, Robótica, Domótica, Android, Visual Basic 6, Html 5, Php 6, creación de webs en general, etc...
Me gusta mucho hacer prototipos sobre microcontroladores y sobre todo VU Meters  

También tengo una Web donde aparecen algunos tutoriales, proyectos y vídeos. 
Es mi pequeña contribución a la comunidad, espero que os guste 

Un saludo a tod@s.


----------



## Jkrlos1991 (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola amigos!! Soy de Tampico, Tamaulipas México y estoy estudiando Ing. en Mecatrónica. Me uní a este foro porque veo que tienen ideas realmente interesantes y yo la verdad soy un poco torpe con la electrónica análoga y ni se diga de la digital, y realmente estoy muy interesado en aprender, ya que es parte de mi desarrollo como profesionista!!.

Espero no molestarlos mucho, les pido paciencia y les ofrezco mi mas grande interés por aprender, para que en un futuro yo pueda ayudar con los conocimientos que algún día llegue a tener.

Un saludo


----------



## nandosoft (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola a todos!

me llamo Fernando y soy de Barcelona,España.
me a traido a este foro el poder aprender un poco de electronica,mas concretamente sobre xbee.
Espero poder aprender de los grandes maestros y aportar un granito de arena a esta comiunidad.
un saludo!


----------



## dros21 (Ago 2, 2012)

Un saludo para todos.
Mi nombre es Daniel Rodriguez
Soy de mexico y
Me gusta la electrónica


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2012)

sean bienvenidos ¡¡¡


----------



## Rikito (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola !
Me llamo Ricardo Alejandro, soy técnico en electrónica, hijo de uno de los primeros radioarmadores de la ciudad de Avellaneda en Buenos Aires, Argentina.Así que desde niño he jugado con válvulas electrónicas, después con la revista Lúpin los transistores ya perdieron misterio...
Trabajé 11 años en la isla de Tierra del Fuego Argentina en empresas de electrónica, Hitachi, Philips,JVC, GoldStar, de técnico hasta supervisor en Ingeniería.
Actualmente me dedico a service y desarrollos de equipos electrónicos.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## djdavid (Ago 3, 2012)

hola amigos de foros de electronica, soy un aficionado de la electronica y me interesa el tema de los microcontroladores y quisiera me permitieran aprender de sus experiencias y a la vez aportar mi granito de arena gracias.


----------



## shinichi (Ago 3, 2012)

hola
me llamo Andrés Nieto, soy de Bogotá - Colombia.

soy musico y estoy entrando en el mundo DIY... no tengo muchos conocimientos de electronica, pero si muchas ganas de aprender. espero que me puedan ayudar en el foro y poder colaborar en lo mas posible.
gracias


----------



## trojano (Ago 3, 2012)

Hola Buenas noches 
me llamo Jose Angel, soy de Veracruz, México.

Estudio Ing. en Mecatrónica, estoy a sus ordenes y vengo con ganas de aprender lo mas que pueda 
de este foro. 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 3, 2012)

Jarocho Powa!!! Bienvenido Compatriota!

Compañeros, Esperamos que la estancia en los foros sea totalmente de su agrado!

No olviden leer las *Normas de participación* para obtener una sana convivencia entre todos!!!

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Pablojagomez (Ago 3, 2012)

Hola  Me presento, Me llamo Pablo y vivo en Rio Negro Argentina, no se nada de electronica, siempre me gusto y realice algunos trabajos para complementarme con mi hobby (Plastimodelismo Estatico) Tratare de no molestarlos muchos con preguntas que seguramente son ovbias para ustedes. Dede ya, de antemano, muchas gracias por compartir sus conocimientos.
Saludos Cordiales
Pablo Gómez


----------



## juankar90 (Ago 3, 2012)

Buenas!! me llamo Juan Carlos y soy nuevo por este foro y en la electrónica se podría decir que mas o menos también. He hecho un curso de electricidad y electrónica, pero hace ya 4 años y tampoco muy muy a fondo, así que aquí estoy para ver si me pudieran solucionar mis dudas.

Un saludo.


----------



## alberto pato (Ago 3, 2012)

hola a todos mi nombre es alberto pato  gracias por los aportes soy nuevo en la electronica pero con estudio, dedicacion y apoyo de el foro todos podremos hacer cosas mejores y obtener mejores conocimientos asi podremos poner un poco de nosotros en cada aplicacion o proyecto gracias.


----------



## electron30 (Ago 4, 2012)

hola a todos::::)))


----------



## noctu2400 (Ago 4, 2012)

hola soy julian de mexico me da mucho gusto ser parte de esta gran comunidad donde me han despejado muchas de mis dudas


----------



## diemazu (Ago 4, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Diego y soy de Uruguay estoy estudiando electronica y me gusta mucho formar parte de este foro que es muy didactico saludos y gracias


----------



## Juan Angel Aguilar (Ago 4, 2012)

Hola amigos de foros de electronica soy maestro del area de electronica.

 Y lo que mas me ha gustado hacer sontransmisores de F.M. mas ho menos en mis 25 años de labor como maestro e hecho como unos 100 transmisores experimentales pues como sabemos es proibido la transmision sin permiso, pero en mi colegio transmitimos unas pocas horas con mis alumnos.
Estoy muy agradecido a Foros de Electronica por toda la informacion que nos brinda, para mi es muy util para conpartirla con mis alumnos.
Saludes desde Honduras. C.A.


----------



## silviolaplata (Ago 5, 2012)

Hola me presento, soy Silvio de La Plata, Argentina, no se mucho de electronica, estaba buscando informacion para un banco de pruebas para un kart y cai por aca.


----------



## marceloi (Ago 5, 2012)

Hola, soy Marcelo de Capital Federal.
Hace muchos meses que vengo leyendo diferentes hilos en el foro y si bien no poseo muchos conocimientos de electrónica pude aprender muchas cosas y comencé a armar varias placas para usar en un proyecto de audio.
Me parece genial que quienes conocen y hacen estas cosas no sólo las compartan sino que además se tomen el tiempo de explicarnos a quienes intentamos acercarnos como hobbistas.
Muchas gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## Franckye (Ago 5, 2012)

Hols soy nuevo, gracias


----------



## cristianmep (Ago 5, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, y ando buscando buena info para emprender algunos proyectos escolares... soy de argentina! saludos a todos!


----------



## Akon (Ago 5, 2012)

Hola foreros.
Muy buen foro, felicitaciones a la comunidad y sus administradores.
Saludos desde Chile


----------



## Keithray (Ago 5, 2012)

Gracias por permitirme pertenecer a vuestra comunidad como nuevo me llamo Raimundo, Ray para algunos, mi dire aficion a la electronica viene dada por lo poco que estudias cuando eres joven, hacer maquetas de trenes y de todo tipò, guitarras y estoy empezando con pedales de efectos y a lo mejor me atrevo con un amplificador
Bueno no os canso gracias a todos


----------



## GEDE (Ago 5, 2012)

hola:

Mi nombre es Isaac, soy de Chile..saludos


----------



## angel02 (Ago 5, 2012)

hola a todos, mi nombre es ángel, actualmente tengo 17 anos de edad, soy perito en electronica desde los 15 y desde entonces me a fascinado tanto este mundo, estoy estudiando ingenieria en sistemas y tengo  como objetivo profundizar la interfaz hardware and software, y claro no puedo omitir lo fanatico que soy con la robotica.


----------



## pabitonino (Ago 5, 2012)

dos preguntas: una es que no encuentro la forma de presentarme ante mis copmpañeros solo los puedo leer pero presentarme no he podido.

y la otra es un favor, si tienen el diagrama de un peavey XRD680S  TB

por favor esperando respuesta  a estas dos preguntas

saludos y gracias

Pablo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 5, 2012)

pabitonino
la primera pregunta ya esta,este es el lugar para presentaciones,bienvenido .
para la segunda pregunta pregunta por aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/ pero primero usa el buscador,quizás ya este en el foro el esquema que preguntas


----------



## soir2809 (Ago 5, 2012)

HOLA a todos gracias por este foro me parece enriquecedor y muy productivo espero aportar y reforzar como así aprender mas sobre el mundo de la electrónica soy estudiante del 2 ciclo de la carrera de ingeniería  mecatronica en la universidad nacional federico villareal en peru gracias de antemano por sus aportes


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 5, 2012)

bienvenidos todos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## wilvr592 (Ago 6, 2012)

hola compañeros,
gracias por la bienvenida, me gustaria aprender mucho mas de lo que ya se, por eso he acudido al mejor foro proporcionado por la red y por varios amigos.. me gustaria que me ayudaran con mis dudas alguna infantiles y otras algo raras, y en lo que pueda podre ayudarles en los temas que sepa.. de antemano muy agradecido


----------



## Droppe (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola a toda la comunidad de este sitio, se vé bastante bueno, Mi nombre es Patricio vivo en Chile y de formacíon soy Tecnólogo en Electrónica, e Ing en Informática. Dejé la eléctrónica para estudiar Informática, luego terminar la carrera en la U,  trabajé un corto tiempo diseñando e implementando Bases de Datos (aplicaciones corporativas para empresas) usando lenguajes SQL,  que por cierto no sirven para programar PIC.  No existían los PIC en mi tiempo, al menos no con ese nombre, les decíamos "microcomputador en un chip",  lo que usabamos eran microprocesadores y muchos chip TTL, yo usé el 8085 Intel.  Creo que el 8047 de intel fué el primer microcontrolador. Para terminar y no aburrirlos y hacer el cuento corto, estoy de vuelta para aprender electrónica y en este sitio hay gente que sabe bastante.
Gracias!!
Pato


----------



## Folgore (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola a todos.
Vivo y disfruto de la electrónica hace ya casi 30 años, porque empecé muy jiovencito, pero creo que estoy bastante al día.
Espero intercambiar muchos conocimientos con vosotros.


----------



## joshitontsc (Ago 6, 2012)

Buen dia a todos los compañero. Es un gusto formar parte de foros de electronica. Espero poder encontrar informacion que me sirva y tambien ayudar a resolver los problemas de los compañeros. Un gran saludo desde la ciudad de mexico


----------



## alfredito2010 (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola a toda la comunidad.....Me presento..Mi Nombre es alfredo,hace unos años ando en este de la electronica y del audio mucho mas....en realidad no soy nuevo,sino que no hacia la adecuada presentacion..Aclaro esto quedo a disposicion de cualquier compañero..saludos...


----------



## luiseduar (Ago 6, 2012)

hola a todos me llamo luiseduar soy tecnico electrico y me gusto mucho esta pagina, soy aficionado a la electronica encontre muy buena esta pagina


----------



## cm6lsb (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola soy Livan Suarez CO6LSB como ven soy radioaficionado y me gusta la radio y la electronica en esta pagina hay mucha informacion valiosa para todas las experiencias a probar, felicidades o los que hacen posible que este actualizada.


----------



## SIMZ (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es Javier Muñoz, de Caracas, Venezuela. Soy entusiasta de la electrónica. Trabajo como Consultor IT, y los que estamos en esta área le debemos a la electrónica la existencia de todo cuanto hacemos. Espero poder aportar y contribuir en forma equivalente a la colaboración que pueda recibir. Saludos a toda la comunidad.


----------



## emorales1992 (Ago 7, 2012)

Hola a todos , soy Eduardo Morales de Barcelona. Soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica y me gustaría poder compartir mis dudas con otra gente e intentar aportar todo lo que pueda en este foro. Saludos a todos !


----------



## julioc1234 (Ago 7, 2012)

Mi nombre es julio cesar calvete, 

soy estudiante de ing eléctrica de la uis,vivo en colombia/bucaramanga,mi pensado es estudiar tambien electronica me apasiona,me encanta.soy muy investigador en lo relacionado. trabajo en la parte eléctrica y electrónica., por medio de esta web quiero aprender mas y afianzar mis conocimientos

agradezco sus apoyos


----------



## ryuka (Ago 7, 2012)

Hola a todos! mi nombre es Ryuka y por medio de esta web me gustaría ampliar y afianzarmis conocimientos de electrónica, que ahora mismo son algo básicos. Agradezco cualquier ayuda y a todos aquellos que han colgado tutoriales y cualquier otra información de utilidad!


----------



## dorriga (Ago 7, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Armando, vengo a esta web para conseguir información sobre un encendido transistorizado para platinos que le quiero implementar a un coche viejo.
Les mando a todos un cordial saludo.


----------



## ANTOREZ (Ago 8, 2012)

Que tal compañeros mi nombre es Antonio aficionado a la Electrónica , un foro demasiado interesante espero próximamente contar con su ayuda. 

Saludos y un gusto estar aquí.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2012)

saludos ¡¡                                                                                          .


----------



## djlore (Ago 8, 2012)

Saludos Gente! Muy buen Foro!


----------



## EDUSTRIANI (Ago 8, 2012)

Hola foros de electrónica, mi nombre es Gustavo desde colima mexico!, soy técnico en electrónica desde hace 10 años y estamos aquí para servirles, saludos


----------



## icpagle (Ago 8, 2012)

hola comunidad  me gusto pertenecer a este grupo espero ser de ayuda  ya que tengo algo de experiencia en algunos temas de electronica y en otros ocupo de su ayuda e echo algunos proyectos industriales con el pic  y estoy haciendo otro del cual ocupo de su ayuda


----------



## manito80 (Ago 8, 2012)

hola que tal saludos a todos estoy comenzando en esto lo que es el maravilloso mundo de la electronica y se que aqui encontrare mucha ayuda en las grande personas que integran este maravilloso foro y espero poder compartir muchas maravillas e ideas con todos uds....gracias y saludos.....


----------



## ruli.raul (Ago 8, 2012)

Hola a todos, hace tiempo me registre pero sinceramente me olvide del foro hasta ahora que volvi a las andadas con la electronica, soy de Capital Federal Argentina, un saludo a todos!


----------



## jose luis a (Ago 9, 2012)

me llamo luis soy tec en mecatronica y tengo que hacer un cubo led's con el pic16f877 como le hago ayuda gracias


----------



## RF6 (Ago 9, 2012)

Soy nuevo en este foro espero ayudarles y recibir su ayuda


----------



## mijail (Ago 9, 2012)

Hola colegas

Soy autodidacta y desde los 12 años, (tengo 27), me ha fascinado el mundo de la electrónica, espero poder hacer buena amistad con Uds y hacer muchos de los circuitos que Uds han publicado.


----------



## carlos gustamante (Ago 9, 2012)

hola  mi  gente  del  foro    mi  gente  linda  tengan  todos  un  cordial   saludo  .  y  dispuesto  a  servir   en  lo  que  este  a  mis  alcanses    .saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 9, 2012)

Bienvenido!!! Esperamos que la estancia en el foro, sea de tu agrado.

No olvides leer las Norma de participación para obtener una sana convivencia.

Saludos!


----------



## juanmanuelavero (Ago 9, 2012)

Hola a todos soy de tenerife islas canaria soy un aficionado a la electronica, y me gustaria que me perdonen cuando meta la en la electronicapata un saludos a todos


----------



## petroska (Ago 9, 2012)

Hola gente : Un honor compartir con ustedes !!!


----------



## ale2006 (Ago 9, 2012)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es Alejandro. Me parece excelente el foro y la predisposicion de la gente que hay para ayudar. Me estoy volviendo loco con tantos tema, jaj. Espero serles util en algo y muchas gracias por compartir su conocimiento. Saludos


----------



## RichardsonSmith (Ago 9, 2012)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme en el foro, espero aprender mucho para después poder ayudar.


----------



## choritronic (Ago 9, 2012)

hola soy jose luis, gracias por la oportunidad de aceptarme en la comunidad electronica, espero aprender de ustedes y en algun momento poder ayudar en el tema de equipos de impresion foto grafico fuji


----------



## Zyth0 (Ago 9, 2012)

Hola soy Leonardo Díaz, soy ingeniero en electrónica, soy nuevo en el foro así que espero poder colaborar con lo que me sea posible, saludos a todos!!!!


----------



## JCMB (Ago 10, 2012)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Juan Carlos soy de Barcelona y me gustaria solventar algunas dudas que tengo con algunos circuitos.

Espero poder colaborar con todos y contribuir con mis conocimientos.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## dadoraillon (Ago 10, 2012)

Hola a toda la comunidad,mi nombre es Eduardo, soy de Rosario, Argentina.Hace tiempo que los sigo y espero servir de ayuda. Saludos para todos.


----------



## Jomad205 (Ago 10, 2012)

Buenas, mi nombre es Javier y vengo aquí para aprender.
Nada más que añadir


----------



## Mojado (Ago 10, 2012)

La Electronica es mi aficción
mas le escapo al "ParaLelo"
Alguno ya me tildo de Lelo
pero eso no me ha importado
señores.. yo soy Mojado
y vengo de la programación


----------



## ioco (Ago 10, 2012)

Solo pasaba a saludar ya que recién me registré en el foro 

Me llamo Ivan y soy estudiante del casi extinto ya en España CFGS de desarrollo de productos electrónicos.

Espero poder aportar algo con el tiempo, aunque sea poco


----------



## fantasmabon (Ago 10, 2012)

Hola ya llevo tiempo en el negocio(de visitante) jejej XD solo que no me e presentado, es pero ser de ayuda en este gran foro


----------



## ricapli (Ago 10, 2012)

hola a todos mmm espero compartir mis conocimientos y adquirir los suyos jeje saludos.


----------



## mustaine (Ago 10, 2012)

Mi nombre es Juan Carlos, soy Mexicano, amante de la computacion y la electronica, estudiante de Ingenieria en sistemas, espero poder compartir conocimientos y aprender muchos mas, saludos a todos colegas.


----------



## elotr0 (Ago 10, 2012)

Hola Me llamo Jason y estoy terminando mi carrera, ingenieria electronica en la Distrital en Bogotá, Colombia, se algunas cosas pero me interesa participar en estos foros para aprender y compartir, un saludos.


----------



## Raymundo Arroyo (Ago 10, 2012)

Me llamo Raymundo y estoy integrándome a este foro donde espero compartir con toda la comunidad experiencias, dudas y respuestas. Un saludo a todos desde la Ciudad de México.


----------



## calcium (Ago 10, 2012)

Ya registrado pero sin presentacion  vivo de la electronica aunque sin titulo...estudie ing.electronica en la UNAM sin haber terminado, pero mi pasion es esto la electronica....deseo aprender mas y ayudar a quien pueda...Gracias desde Mexico


----------



## zelote (Ago 10, 2012)

hola mi nombre eduardo... soy de peru saludos... me gustaria compartir muchas cosas


----------



## jorgenavas (Ago 10, 2012)

hola soy jorge..un gusto ser parte de esta comunidad..


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 10, 2012)

calcium dijo:


> Ya registrado pero sin presentacion  vivo de la electronica aunque sin titulo...estudie ing.electronica en la UNAM sin haber terminado, pero mi pasion es esto la electronica....deseo aprender mas y ayudar a quien pueda...Gracias desde Mexico


goooya!!!! que bien, un puma por estos lares!!!, bienvenido


----------



## powerale (Ago 11, 2012)

hola!!!!!! mi nombre es alejandro,soy oficial mecanico y electricista,tecnico en inyeccion electronica (nafta y diesel),aficionado a la electronica,a la herreria,a fabricar cosas raras. espero ser de utilidad para alguien del foro.gracias por su atencion.


----------



## carlospastor (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola amigos, luego de ver él Sitio, es un gusto registrarme y compartir con ustedes la pasión por la electrónica.  Me especializo en service de TV, aunque... meto la mano en todo... 
un abrazo a todos los colegas del estaño y soldador.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2012)

te esperamos por aquí, Carlos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/
bienvenido ¡¡


----------



## carlospastor (Ago 11, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> te esperamos por aquí, Carlos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/
> bienvenido ¡¡



gracias Julien... ya me siento a gusto... estoy empezando a usar Debian...!
un abrazo


----------



## el chimbo (Ago 11, 2012)

hola un saludo A TODOS soy nuevo en esto foro  estoy estudiando electronica y maximizar mis conocimientos en este foro


----------



## MELI (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola, Mi nombre es juan Camilo soy un aprendiz hasta ahora llevo 6 meses, en la materia de la electronica analoga y digital soy de colombia y tengo 17 años.


----------



## lujo44 (Ago 11, 2012)

hola, amigos mi nombre es luis jose, tengo mas o menos un año aqui, pero no me había prensentado por no necear este foro tan interesante de electronicos. soy tecnologo electronico y electricista, soy de colombia.
y con mucho gratitu compartir mis conocimientos con ustedes..


----------



## logy (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola, me llamo  Antonio, soy de México D. F. tengo ya un tiempo registrado en el foro, estudio Ingeniería eléctrica electrónica y lo más probable es que elija el modulo de control y robótica, espero poder aportar un poco, en fin, un gusto estar en este gran foro con esta gran gente.


----------



## antude (Ago 12, 2012)

Hola, Mi nombre es Eduardo, soy de Barcelona.
Espero poder aprender algo de electronica. 
y gracias por el foro y vuestro inestimable aporte.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 12, 2012)

antude dijo:


> (...) Espero poder aprender algo de electronica. (...)



Este es el sitio idóneo. Bienvenidos a todos.


Saludos.


----------



## ivancho2043 (Ago 12, 2012)

buenos dias soy ivan lopez de colombia estudiante de mecatronica y automatizacion industrial es un gusto estar aqui en esta web tan maravillosa


----------



## LUISMOL (Ago 12, 2012)

Buenas noches compañeros, me llamo Luis Sanchez S. del puerto de Veracruz y estoy aqui para aprender mas y a la vez aportar algun granito de conocimiento, soy tecnico en electronica, gracias.


----------



## Juan Chapita (Ago 13, 2012)

Hola soy Juan de Argentina, soy un poco novato por no decir "un mucho muy mucho muy novato" jaja en esto de la electronica. Estuve estudiando Inyeccion Electronica para vehiculos nafteros y eso volvio a despertar mi interes en este tema que siempre habia dejado para despues Intentare (y prometo) no molestar con preguntas antes de buscar las respuestas, ya estuve en foros y se manejarme educadamente. Quien tenga dudas sobre Inyecciones electronicas puede chiflarme e intentare responder. Muchas gracias!


----------



## adal91 (Ago 13, 2012)

hola soy jorge y me encanta la electronica y con ganas de aprender


----------



## gegegeral (Ago 13, 2012)

Olá a todos, me chamo Geraldo sou do Brasil, estou chegando para somar jundo a comunidade.

Grande abraços a todos.

Geraldo Garcia


----------



## FireLion (Ago 13, 2012)

Hola, me llamo leonardo, estudio ingenieria mecatrónica , espero aprender mucho de todos y pasarla muy agradable.


----------



## gonzalodurang (Ago 13, 2012)

Que tal!! Mi nombre es Gonzalo Durán y soy de México, D.F. me dá gusto estar en este foro y espero compartir mis conocimientos con uds. Dios les bendice!!!


----------



## felix Luna (Ago 13, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Felix Luna, soy de Panamay me encanta la electronica especialmente los proyectos de electronica


----------



## felixreal (Ago 14, 2012)

Hooolaquetal!!!

Aquí otro Félix, de Barcelona, lo mío es cacharrear.....

Saludos!!!


----------



## alectronic (Ago 14, 2012)

Hola que tal a toda esta grandiosa comunidad XD!!!!!

 Mi nombre es Alex y soy de Perú, me fascina la electrónica y me gustaria  saber mucho mas en esta rama para poder a lo menos defenderme en el campo laboral, lo estudio y espero que me sirva de mucho en  mi vida...

Saludos...XD.


----------



## unusuall (Ago 14, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Alberto y soy de Monterrey México, soy programador VB C# .Net


----------



## fife89 (Ago 14, 2012)

Hola me presento, mi nombre es Luis Fernando soy de Colombia estudiante de ingeniería electrónica 
me gusta mucho la robotica , hacer muchos proyectos que me inunden de muchos mas conocimientos
Saludos


----------



## 352055joel (Ago 14, 2012)

Hola me llamo joel espero y soy estudiante de electrónica automotriz de Perú , me gustaria hacer muchos proyectos y que me gien en este proceso.


----------



## Pachek79 (Ago 14, 2012)

Hola buenas tardes desde España, mi nombre Fco Javier tengo 32 años y acabo de llegar a esta comunidad, espero poder conocer gente a la que pueda ayudar y que me pueda ayudar.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## ziulalquimista (Ago 14, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Bienvenido!!! Esperamos que la estancia en el foro, sea de tu agrado.
> 
> No olvides leer las Norma de participación para obtener una sana convivencia.
> 
> Saludos!



hola amigo tengo como 2 meses en el foro y e visto varias temas pero creo que existen muchas herramientas que no se usar y me gustaria que alguien me explicara mas acercar de como usar y foro, tambien como compartir respuestas y ademas buscar temas mas especificos


----------



## chibi (Ago 14, 2012)

Hola a todos, me llamo Jose y estoi interesado en la electronica. Aunque la verdad soy algo torpe, llevo un rato buscando un circuito en concreto por el foro y he encontrados algunos parecido, pero creo k voi atener que pediros ayuda.


----------



## jasson777 (Ago 14, 2012)

HOLA   ,soy jasson estoy en el ultimo año de ING. ELECTRONICA y la  verdad me gusta mucho el AUDIO  e armado amplificadores chicos de 260w  espero es este foro tener mas informacion sobre amplificadores de mas  potencia , y aprenderles a todos,,,, saludos


----------



## pepe2012 (Ago 14, 2012)

Hola soy jose me presento como un estudiante de electronica y aficionado con ganas de aprender mucho y de enseñar lo poco que sè 


gracias de antemano por ser y estar


----------



## rrcar (Ago 15, 2012)

Buenos dias 
Me llamo Ruben y me gusta la electronica desde chico


----------



## kxmikke (Ago 15, 2012)

Hola a todos soy de Bolivia y me inicie hace 6 meses en el mundo de la electronica. Saludos a todos.


----------



## caedumaga (Ago 15, 2012)

Hola soy estudiante de ing electronica de colombia me parece importante todo lo relacionado con la electronica espero aprender mucho de los foros, tutoriales bye. SALUDOS...


----------



## xkrlosx (Ago 15, 2012)

holas gente del foro, mi nombre es krlos soy estudiante de la carrera de Ing Electrónica y soy de Perú, me da gusto encontrar gente como yo con la misma pasion por todo el mundo de la electronica. Estoy seguro de aprender mucho de ustedes y al igual estoy a su disposicion en todo lo k pueda ayudar y debatir temas relacionados ala electrónica.

posdata: saludos a todo la gente de columbia, chile, ecuador y a toda sudamerica. : )


----------



## Laginuka (Ago 15, 2012)

Hola foreros. Mi nombre es Jose Maria, y escribo desde Valaldolid, España.

Me gusta la electrónica, me dedico a ello y mi educación finalizó con la lógica de control, me pilló muy adelantado el tema de los microprocesadores y microcontroladores. Ahora quisiera retomar el aprendizaje de  estos ultimos. Mi intencion es aprender el manejo de los pic's. Tengo algun proyecto en mente.

Creo que este es un buen lugar donde aprender.

Saludos.


----------



## yodgte (Ago 15, 2012)

hola mi nombre es juan carlos soy de bolivia gracias por hacerme parte del foro


----------



## jping (Ago 16, 2012)

Hola, me interesa desde siempre la electrónica pero nunca se llega a aprender lo suficiente uno mismo, espero aprender mucho en este foro.

Saludos


----------



## Sirkano (Ago 16, 2012)

Hola a todos aquí en foro

buenos dias tengan todos uds, tengo algunos proyectos en mente y  me gustaria me pudieran ayudar con unas cosas, muchas gracias a todos


----------



## leo toninas (Ago 16, 2012)

Hola a todos ,,soy leo vivo en la costa argentina ,,soy tecnico electrico..soy aficcionado a la electronica desde el tiempo de una revista lllamada lupin ,,hoy tengo 42 años ,,,desde ya muchas gracias un saludo cordial a la comunidad


----------



## zombiesss (Ago 16, 2012)

Hola soy Elias, vivo en Palma de Mallorca. Soy tecnico industrial pero no trabajo en esta rama. Tengo mucha aficcion a la electronica y a reparar todo lo que puedo, pero ya no me acuerdo de mucho de electronica, asi que aqui estoy, para seguir aprendiendo. Saludos.


----------



## Felipe Duarte (Ago 16, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Felipe, vivo en Bogotá-Colombia y estudio ingeniería electrónica, me gusta todo lo que tiene que ver con las señales de audio.


----------



## stevi (Ago 16, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es stevan , de Lima, Peru. Me gusta  la electrónica. Espero poder aportar y contribuir en forma equivalente a la colaboración que pueda recibir. Saludos a toda la comunidad.


----------



## diegoreyna (Ago 17, 2012)

me gusta la electronica trabajo en lo de las rockolas cualquier duda que tengan o programa estoy para servirles


----------



## carlosalrofre (Ago 17, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es Carlos Alberto, vivo en Bogota, Colombia, y estudio Ingenieria Electronica. Siempre he encontrado sumamente interesante esta comunidad y espero poder aportarle todo lo que pueda cuando aprenda un poco mas, por ahora solo puedo ayudar en cosas basicas, gracias.


----------



## gullos (Ago 17, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Ricardo, estudiante de electrónica, espero aprender y ayudar en el foro


----------



## mooskito (Ago 18, 2012)

Buenas, yo soy un Lic. en Informática, pero igual me gustan las cosas que tienen que ver con la electronica, tengo 27 y estoy empezando en este mundo de la electrónica debido a que doy mantenimiento a computadoras.


----------



## az1az2az3 (Ago 18, 2012)

Bueno, me llamo Diego y estudio electronica por que me gusta (no tengo estudios superiores)tengo 16 años y pronto ingresare ala univercidad ,recien he entrado este mundo y espero toda la ayuda posible .


----------



## elviscocho (Ago 18, 2012)

Bien , hola a todos , soy Mario y agradezco a los que hicieron este sitio para desasnarnos un poco mas .


----------



## luferc (Ago 18, 2012)

hola a tod@s,  saludos desde Colombia soy aficionado a la electronica. No tengo muchos conocimientos, pero creo que con esta gran comunidad, aprenderé mucho mas


----------



## Rafzy (Ago 18, 2012)

Que tal desde hace tiempo he visitado este foro en busca de ayuda e ideas, soy estudiante de Electronica y espero pronto empezar a aportar ideas a esta comunidad saudos.


----------



## Juan Peri (Ago 19, 2012)

Hola a todos, saludos desde Guanajuato Mexico. Espero ayudar como me han ayudado


----------



## Henry Lopez (Ago 19, 2012)

Recientemente compre un Tv SONY KDL 46HX820, pero ultimamente inició a apagarse solo. Ahora solo esta encendido 6  seg y se apaga, quedando la luz roja parpadeando en series de a 4 veces. 
Alguien me puede dar alguna orientación al respecto.


----------



## clacid (Ago 19, 2012)

Henry Lopez dijo:


> Recientemente compre un Tv SONY KDL 46HX820, pero ultimamente inició a apagarse solo. Ahora solo esta encendido 6  seg y se apaga, quedando la luz roja parpadeando en series de a 4 veces.
> Alguien me puede dar alguna orientación al respecto.



Buenas
Me parece que para preguntar debes hacerlo en otra parte y no en este post 

y viendo tu problemas mmm intenta reestabelcer la configuracion que viene por defecto. aunque no creo que sea eso. Me suena mas a algún problemas interno de la TV. eso de prender la secuencia de luces es mas para indicar un tipo de error, lo digo por que lo e visto en los notebook cuando tienen problemas por que la tarjeta de video esta quemada y cosas así; también en las consolas Xbox mmm bueno eso, mejor sera que la lleves por la garantía si es que la compraste hace poco.
Bye, saludos.


----------



## odraude (Ago 19, 2012)

Hola soy eduardo, de mexico y espero aportar mucho al grupo!!


----------



## cacha 67 (Ago 19, 2012)

como va? soy cacha , me presento y desde hace años trabajo con amplis a valvulas , quiero sumarme a esta hermosa comunidad , para evacuar dudas , las mias y las de que pueda humildemente ayudar , abrazo de gol!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2012)

cacha 67 dijo:


> como va? soy cacha , me presento y desde hace años trabajo con amplis a valvulas , kiero sumarme a esta hermosa comunidad , para evacuar dudas , las mias y las de k pueda humildemente ayudar , abrazo de gol!!


 
Bienvenido al Foro !

Movido a Presentación y Bienvenida


----------



## Philco (Ago 20, 2012)

Hola a tod@s. Me llamo Carlos y os escribo desde el sur de España, en Andalucía.

El motivo de registrarme en este foro es ampliar mis conocimientos de electrónica, al mismo tiempo que ayudar en lo que pueda en la actividad en la que presento algo más de ventaja, que es la informática.

Bueno, no me voy a extender más, espero que lo pasen bien y que mi ayuda les sea de provecho.

Saludos.


----------



## primovaz (Ago 20, 2012)

Hola Soy Primo Me llamo hugo soy estudiante de electronica pero ya hace tiempo no estoy mucho en ello pero me gustaria retomarlo quisiera que me ayudaran con todo lo que seria LCD y Electricidad del Automovil gracias en cualquier cosa que pueda ayudar lo hare


----------



## maxgeniusgm (Ago 20, 2012)

Hace varios que años que utilizo este foro, pero nunca me hice el tiempo para presentarme. Al poco tiempo de ingresar, me aleje mucho de esto que para mi es un hobby, desconectandome del foro ademas de la actividad. Retomando un poco los viejos habitos, vuelvo con ambas costumbres. Saludos


----------



## alejo244 (Ago 20, 2012)

Hola a todos: Mi nombre es Alejandro y soy técnico electrónico y aunque profesionalmente me dedico a la fotografía, todavía siento amor por la electrónica y en especial por el audio. Cordiales saludos


----------



## gortozaran (Ago 20, 2012)

Hola!! consulto mucho este foro, asique me uno. Soy estudiante de 5to año de electrónica en la UTN de cordoba . SALUDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mosco (Ago 20, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es Jose Carlos y la verdad que es un placer participar en este foro tan activo e interesante. Escribo desde Tenerife en las Islas Canarias.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## jeolmos (Ago 20, 2012)

buenassss. mi nombre es josé y solo se que los 220v pueden ser mortales. a pesar de ello y gracias al aporte de este foro pude reformar unas fuentes de pc atx elevando la tensión a 13.8v (en la línea de 12v) y así usarlas para alimentar los cargadores de batería de radio control. gracias. seguiré tratando de aprender. indudablemete la electrónica nos invadió.


----------



## pafran (Ago 20, 2012)

Hola que tal me llamo francisco y estudio Ing. electromecánica y me apasiona el audio, y de este foro e aprendido mucho al igual que armado varios amplificadores pequeños de 20,30 y 50 watts


----------



## tirocrazy (Ago 21, 2012)

hola me llamo gerardo 
soy aficionado a la electronica 
espero aprender mucho y aporte lo mejor que se pueda


----------



## monchorenedo (Ago 21, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es moncho de madrid encantado de pasar a formar parte de este foro me encanta la electronica


----------



## Druchi (Ago 21, 2012)

Hola! Soy Pedro, de Albacete, y acabo de añadir este foro a mi lista de favoritos, porque me pasaré bastante por aquí!

Saludos!


----------



## fanaur (Ago 21, 2012)

Hola a todos soy Facundo Nahuel Uriel Silva de Argentina....


----------



## Volador (Ago 21, 2012)

Hola chicos, como amante de la electrónica me he unido a este foro, estoy seguro que aprenderé algo, en este campo siempre estamos aprendiendo.


Saludos


----------



## ivandolce (Ago 21, 2012)

hola a todos, comenzando a ver las interesantes cosas que tienen x aca....soy de rio cuarto, argentina, y totalmente novato en electronica. Lo mismo en lo que pueda ser util...aqui estoy.
un abrazo a la comunidad


----------



## oskr (Ago 21, 2012)

Hola, Mi nombre es Oscar Segura, soy de Querétaro, México.
Soy un apasionado de la electrónica y la programación, me interesa demasiado la robótica y la creación de hardware y software, espero aprender mucho con ustedes, gracias


----------



## jeolmos (Ago 21, 2012)

bienvenido. yo no se nada pero acá seguro que algo aprendo


----------



## hucedaviza (Ago 21, 2012)

hola mi nombre es hugo davila soy ing. en electronica tengo 25 años aprox de dedicarme a la reparacion de equipo electronico espero poder servirles y seguir aprendiendo ya que la electronica nunca acaba de actualizarse espero poder colaborar con ustedes y aprender de ustedes gracias


----------



## MaRk0 (Ago 22, 2012)

Hola

Soy Marco de Perú, estoy terminando la carrera de Ing. Electrónica pero no soy nada circuitero...me orienté más a la programación de microcontroladores (atmel en particular)... y empiezo en este foro para poder aprender todo lo que no hize a lo largo de la carrera y ayudar en lo que pueda...saludos


----------



## Beto2012 (Ago 22, 2012)

Buen dia

saludos a Todos  soy humberto me gusta la alectronica soy tecnico  sin embargo por mi trabajo no entre de lleno a ella  y estoy iniciando


----------



## makak0 (Ago 22, 2012)

Hola a tod@s, por aqui anda un informatico que esta empezando con el tema de la electronica, a ver si aprendemos mucho 

salu2


----------



## cpakoc (Ago 22, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy javier de morelia mich. méxico soy ing electronico y esta pagina es de los mejores foros que visto desde que era estudiante. me ha sacado de muchas dudas.
Saludos a todos


----------



## desertor (Ago 22, 2012)

Que tal soy desertor y me estoy iniciando en el mundo de programacion de los pics espero aprender en este foro


----------



## Juan FRA (Ago 22, 2012)

Hola que tal soy Juan Francisco, vivo en Guadalajara Jalisco, Soy ingeniero de Diseño de Hardware, asi que estare por aqui un buen tiempo

Saludos!!!


----------



## Elecmaster (Ago 22, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Rodrigo soy Técnico en Electricidad Industrial y espero logre aportar a este gran foro como aprender de Ustedes .


----------



## nelsonru (Ago 22, 2012)

Hola soy nelsonru gracias por aceptarme y compartir sus conocimientos, Un fuerte abrazo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robotec13 (Ago 22, 2012)

Gracias por crear un grupo en donde se comparta los conocimientos y en lo que se pueda estaremos para ayudar


----------



## joadvaga (Ago 22, 2012)

Muchas gracias a Foros de Electronica por su gentileza de bienvenida y tambien un saludo muy cordial a todos los amigos presentes en este magnifico grupo. Mi nimbre es Adrian Vargas G residente en Los Chiles provincia de Alajuela al norte de Costa Rica. desde ya estoy a las ordenes de todos. Mi especialidad es Tecnico en audio y video y electronica en general, tambien en la especialidad de mecanica de precision. Muchas gracias y muchos exitos a todos,,,...---


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2012)

bienvenido ¡¡¡ ya que ofreciste te invito a este rincón del foro ¡¡
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/


----------



## cridavifer (Ago 22, 2012)

buenas soy cristhian estudiante ing electrica de colombia


----------



## laml (Ago 23, 2012)

Muchas gracias a Foros de Electrónica mi nombre es Larry soy de Nicaragua y estoy aquí para aprender


----------



## jhomar (Ago 23, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Jhon Martinez estudiante de Ing Mecatronica me gusta la electronica,robotica y programacion... este es un excelente foro para aprender estare disponible para consultas y tambien para aprender.. Gracias a este foro


----------



## majuanmax (Ago 23, 2012)

Buenas a todos. Soy Juanma, de Madrid. soy joven e inexperto en estos temas electrónicos e invadiré el foro con preguntas. Yo soy más de mecánica y proyectos libres. pero como hoy va todo en conjunto, hay que inmiscuirse en todas las materias.
Como imaginador de proyectos inimaginables  un saludo a todos.


----------



## GUSTAVO ANGEL (Ago 23, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Gustavo angel soy de colombia y espero ampliar mis conocimientos y apotar soluciones a mis compañeros


----------



## KRLSNVRT (Ago 23, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Carlos Navarrete, soy de Colombia  electricista industrial y electrónico, estoy comenzando con la automatización y los pics en pbp, cualquier duda de la parte eléctrica estoy a sus ordenes y espero aprender el pbp y los pics, buen día a todos.


----------



## MarceDedock (Ago 23, 2012)

Hola a todos. Gracias por permitirme ingresar a la comunidad. Estoy aprendiendo y soy muy novato. Soy experto en climatización y refrigeración. Si puedo responderé con gusto sus preguntas. Desde ahora, muchas gracias. 
Abrazo desde Argentina:
MarceDedock.


----------



## alan12 (Ago 23, 2012)

hola '..
soy Alan Galves de PERU y soy nuevo en el foro ..espero compartir informacion con ustedes ..gracias


----------



## JAOB777 (Ago 23, 2012)

saludos a todos los del foro


----------



## CISR (Ago 24, 2012)

hola soy Crystian de Mexico , retomando esto de los pic's pero la verdad despues de 6 años ya no me aceurdo , espero me puedna ayudar , saludos !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supertiger (Ago 24, 2012)

Buenos dias. Me llamo walter soy de argentina y me encanta la electronica


----------



## insidee2010 (Ago 24, 2012)

Saludos!!!!

Soy Antonio Jaquez Miranda, soy de Mexico y me gustaria colaborar en este foro con mis conocimientos


----------



## DjBr1 (Ago 24, 2012)

Hola a todos!!

Me llamo Bruno y vivo en A Coruña. Llevo mucho tiempo siguiendoles y solucionando muchos problemas con sus consejos, pero hoy he tenido una duda y me he animado a postear, así que también me presento.

Muchas gracias por este foro!!


----------



## FASD (Ago 24, 2012)

Hola!! Buen día mi nombre es Fausto vivo en Guatemala y soy Técnico en Electrónica Industrial, en lo que les pueda ayudar estoy a sus ordenes y espero aprender mucho aqui tambien!! Recuerden!!

NO HAY NADIE TAN SABIO QUE NO PUEDA APRENDER MAS, NI NADIE TAN IGNORANTE QUE NO PUEDA ENSEÑAR ALGO!!!


----------



## natidg25 (Ago 24, 2012)

buenos dias , tengo algunos proyectos en mente y me gustaria me pudieran ayudar con unas cosas, muchas gracias a todos y que Dios los bendiga


----------



## rigoberto reyes (Ago 24, 2012)

Hola a todos y todas.

 Me llamo Rigoberto Reyes, soy Costarricense, me apasiona la electrónica y todo lo que tenga que ver con la tecnología y estoy aquí para hacer un aporte, dentro de mis posibilidades a quién lo necesite. Es un gusto poder servirles.

 Saludos y bendiciones.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 24, 2012)

¡Sean todos bienvenidos!


----------



## ricegueca (Ago 24, 2012)

hola mi nombre es Ricardo curso la carrera de ing. Mecatronica de cd Victoria Tamaulipas


----------



## Deimus (Ago 24, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Bryan y estoy acabando mis estudios en la secundaria quiero seguir electrónica de control  en la universidad  se un poco de lo básico de electrónica general y de electrónica digital


----------



## joadvaga (Ago 25, 2012)

Mi nombre Adrian Vargas Mi pais Costa Rica, vivo en los Chiles, provincia de Alajuela al norte del pais, limitrofe con la hermana Republica de Nicaragua. Mi especialidad en Tecnico reparador en audio y video y electronica en general. y tambien mecanico de precision. Muchas gracias por abrirme las puertas de este magnifico lugar donde compartir experiencias con los que saben y cada dia aprendemos mas. Estoy a las ordenes de todos ustedes. Bendiciones desde Costa Rica,,,.-...---


----------



## luararriaga (Ago 25, 2012)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es raúl y estudio ing. en electrónica y comunicaciones en la universidad veracuzana. Espero servir de ayuda en el foro y aprender de las demás personas que aquí colaboran.


----------



## 95salo (Ago 25, 2012)

hola compañeros soy emmanuel muñoz y soy aficionado a la electrónica me fascina este asunto me dedico a la reparación de pc, portátiles un saludo a todo el foro desde Colombia


----------



## mverdecchia (Ago 25, 2012)

saludos Soy Mario Verdecchia de Venezuela y es un placer el hecho que me hayan recibido en este foro tengo estudios de electronica basica si soy tecnico en electricidad industrial pero siempre uno esta en el ramo y como todos sabemos siempre se esta inventando gracias de nuevo por recibirme espero hacer buenas amistades


----------



## elchavogt (Ago 25, 2012)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Ludwig Hernández, actualmente soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica en Guatemala tierra de la eterna primavera.

Saludos!


----------



## jotama (Ago 26, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es julio y me encanta  la  Electronica digital , soy Cubano y en lo que pueda ayudar solo dejenme saber , gracias


----------



## FenixCirus (Ago 26, 2012)

Buenas a todos, me estoy iniciando en la electronica de la mano de arduino, y aun que yo vengo de la rama de la programacion, estoy aprendiendo bastante de electronica con el foro y mucho esfuerzo.
De momento necesitare mas ayuda de la que yo podré ofrecer, pero con el tiempo espero que cambie la cosa.

Saludos y animo!


----------



## argus68 (Ago 26, 2012)

Hola a todos, después de años retomo mi incursión en electrónica de la mano de los PICs. El foro esta muy bueno y espero no molestar demasiado .

Saludos y Suerte


----------



## ivan33 (Ago 26, 2012)

hola a todos me presento mi nombre es ivan , y me intereza mucho la electronica.. espero poder aprender y resolver mis dudas.. graciass saludos!


----------



## Novacapulco (Ago 26, 2012)

saludos soy profesional de la electronica, micros pic, etc. si requien alguna informacion con gusto dentro de mi campo de accion respondere.


----------



## kalel2291 (Ago 26, 2012)

Saludos a toda la comunidad mi nombre es Juan Manuel soy estudiante de Electrónica y este foro me ha servido como un tutorial y cuando pueda aportare un poco de lo que eh aprendido y de lo que me falta por aprender espero poder ayudarles y también espero poder encontrar ayuda en ustedes ....


----------



## OhneLitch (Ago 26, 2012)

Buenos dias a todos. Mi nombre es Cristian y soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica... siempre he venido a este foro a buscar información y deseo colaborar con mis conocimientos en electrónica... y ya era tiempo de presentarme XD


----------



## joaquinvive (Ago 26, 2012)

hola a todos  soy joaquin  y soy tecnico en  electronica y megustaria compartir conocimientos y dudas.
saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2012)

Pues muy bien que me parece. Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## lorb (Ago 26, 2012)

Hola Amigos, Soy Oscar Rojas desde Asunción, Paraguay...con ganas de aprender por sobre todas las cosas dado que simplemente soy un aficionado a la electrónica.
Saludos y desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## rodri52 (Ago 26, 2012)

Hola me llaman Rodrigo, era técnico radio y televisión, ahora soy pensionista y me gusta el bricolaje,


----------



## joebicker (Ago 26, 2012)

Hola, soy joebicker, tecnico en electricidad,control electrico industrial,tecnico en electronica basica,y tambien me gustan las motos antiguas y he participado en la restauracion y mantenimiento de algunas.me da mucho gusto de pertenecer a su comunidad. si en algo puedo ayudarles sera un gusto hacerlo,saludos.gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 26, 2012)

hola soy el el rey julien, les doy la bienvenida a todos y todas ¡¡


----------



## ninovoley (Ago 27, 2012)

Saludos nuevamente, ya he dejado el mensaje de bienvenida en la página 98, mensaje 1806, pero si hay que presentarse otra vez, lo hago, me llamo Benigno, soy de Tenerife Islas Canarias y espero encontrarme a gusto, en este foro, me gusta la electrónica como aficionado y cada día aprender más.


----------



## rubensjr (Ago 27, 2012)

Que tal!
mi nombre es Ruben... San Juan para los formales y Rive para los compas
soy Tecnico en Electronica, egresado del Conalep Torreon

saludos a todos!


----------



## flacofacundo (Ago 27, 2012)

hola soy Facundo de Mendoza,  tecnico en electronica, mi especificidad es el audio, soy sonidista y espero aprender aun mas es este foro... saludos


----------



## satanael (Ago 27, 2012)

Hola a todos. Soy tecnico electronico por obligación y por devoción. Aqui me siento como un marrano en un charco. Saludos y al ataque siempre.


----------



## eddy4011 (Ago 27, 2012)

Hola soy ingeniero en automatica ,me gusta la electronica y todo lo afin ,les felicito por todo el trabajo realizado y le agradesco que me dejen ser parte de este foro.
Mis mas sinceros saludos desde las playas de west palm beach florida.


----------



## zapintegra (Ago 27, 2012)

Mi Nombre es Venerado y Apellido Zapata Ramirez tengo 35 años y me gusta la especialidad de la Electrónica Trabajo en Reparación tv, Computadora y otros equipos mas me gustaría construir proyectos de toda clase y quisiera cambiar información con todos ustedes y quisiera aprender de ustedes los  Magnate de la Electrónica saludos gracias


----------



## astranegro (Ago 27, 2012)

buenas noches. me llamo alfredo gracida. soy de mexico. gracias por aceptarme en el foro


----------



## dflowd (Ago 28, 2012)

hola me llamo diego soy de chile estudio ing mecanica en sistemas electronicos y necesito ayuda con muchas dudas si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria


----------



## Santeiro (Ago 28, 2012)

Hola soy David desde el norte de España, tengo 16 años y soy un gran aficionado a la electronica, electricidad y demas. Tengo pensado estudiar algo relacionado con esto y me uno a la comunidad para intentar aprender y compartir conocimientos y experiencias.
Saludos!!!


----------



## carl33 (Ago 28, 2012)

Hola soy carlos, soy electricista, estoy aqui en este gran foro, para aprender electronica,cuando estudie me quede en lo basico.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## fernandobelandria (Ago 28, 2012)

Hola soy Fernando, estoy aprendiendo electronica y me tope con esta pagina, desearia aprender de todos ustedes, soy un novato..... saludos a todos


----------



## totola (Ago 28, 2012)

hola jento soy emanuel soy aficionado espero aprender algo de los que saben ..saludos cordiales


----------



## carluis (Ago 28, 2012)

hola soy carluis vivo en venezuela soy tecnico en refrigeracion y se mucho de las tarjetas electronicas porque megusta y quiero aprender otras cosas mas de la electronica gracias


----------



## RikardoRV (Ago 28, 2012)

Hola soy Ricardo, soy tornero pero me gusta el tema de la electronica, que espero aprender, por ahora solo estoy leyendo. Gracias desde ya


----------



## kevin fernando suesca (Ago 28, 2012)

hola me llamo kevin soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica en lo que pueda aportar a esta comunidad lo are muchos saludos ! a todos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 28, 2012)

RikardoRV dijo:


> Hola soy Ricardo, soy tornero pero me gusta el tema de la electronica, que espero aprender, por ahora solo estoy leyendo. Gracias desde ya


que interesante yo oy electronico y me interesa el torno..., disfruta el foro...


----------



## pasadorollo (Ago 28, 2012)

hola me llamo José, no se mucho de electrónica quiero aprender, tengo nociones quiero hacer algunos inventos y manejarme teóricamente en el conocimiento de la electrónica


----------



## telera (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola me llamo Kike, estudie hace años lo que era el FP1 de electronica, quiero volver a retomar este apasionante mundo, que por cuestiones personales no pude finalizar con el FP2 (jejejejeje... que años).
Enhorabuena por el foro.


----------



## julio cesar romero bahena (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola, soy Julio Cesar. Soy de la Ciudad de Mexico. Tengo estudios de mecanica industrial, me dedico al diseno y fabricacion de moldes para inyeccion a presion de aluminio y zamac, tambien tengo estudios de electronica industrial a nivel tecnico y en mis ratos libres hago algunos pequenos proyectos de electronica para aplicarlos a las maquinas-herramientas; de ahi mi interes por este foro. Si en algo puedo ayudar lo hare con gusto, sino, por lo menos deseo ampliar mis conocimientos. (p.d.: mi compu no me da acentos, ni la ~n, de ahi mis faltas ortograficas)


----------



## eltrify (Ago 29, 2012)

hola soy jose de Vva del duque y nada uno mas por aqui.
Saludos a tod@s los /las electronic@s.


----------



## jerson90 (Ago 29, 2012)

hola a todos, mi nombre es jerson, soy estudiantes Ing Electromecanica y vivo en Colombia


----------



## Electronec (Ago 29, 2012)

eltrify dijo:


> hola soy jose de Vva del duque y nada uno mas por aqui.
> Saludos a tod@s los /las electronic@s.


 Bienvenido ...igualmente saluos a tod@s.


----------



## andriumj (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Andrés, soy de Madrid. Tengo que decir que no tengo ni idea de electrónica pero siempre me ha llamado la atención. De hecho ahora que tengo tiempo libre quiero hacer algunos experimentos en casa y por eso he decidido apuntarme en este foro a ver si entre todos podeis ayudarme y aprendo algo nuevo en la vida. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## eduarg57 (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola a toda la comunidad, me llamo Eduardo, me agrada la electronica como aficionado y sobre todo veo una excelente predisposicion de la misma a ayudar aquel que necesita.
Un abrazo a todos


----------



## ramiro396 (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola A toda la Comunidad, soy Ramiro y espero aportar algo más que dudas a este foro.


----------



## ccucho2 (Ago 29, 2012)

soy nuevo en el tema y gracias por lña ionformacion que podamos compartir


----------



## Arienda (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola a todos soy antonio espero aportar ideas para el buen desarrollo de la comunidad un saludo a todos


----------



## picnoob (Ago 29, 2012)

Bueno mi nombre es jose espero me den una ayudita con mi proyecto, se los agradesco que tal vez en otra vida se los pago


----------



## fernandotapia (Ago 30, 2012)

Que tal amigos, soy fher para los amigos vale! (es decir toda la comunidad del foro). Soy estudiante de mecatronica y me interesa ampliar mis conocimientos tanto en electronica como en programacion, es por ello que ahora formo parte de su comunidad. Desde ahora les agradezco a todos las aportaciones que puedan dar a mis preguntas y si en algo les puedo ayudar, con mucho gusto lo hare . Saludos!!


----------



## mack producciones (Ago 30, 2012)

hola. me llamo Miguel Angel, soy de Aranda de Duero en Burgos y por esto de la crisis he empezado a hacer reparaciones de equipos de sonido de forma profesional. mis conocimientos son los adquiridos durante años desarmando aparatos y quiero ir mas allá y convertirme en un verdadero profesional en esta rama


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 30, 2012)

todo un manitas ¡¡¡ bienbenidos


----------



## RGLEON (Ago 30, 2012)

buenas, un saludo fraternal desde venezuela; he aprendido mucho en este foro; iniciandome en electrinica espero aportar una vez dominado.


----------



## malonu3040 (Ago 30, 2012)

Hola, soy Maurico de Colombia, soy estudiante de Electrónica, y halle un buen espacio para poder despejar dudas y en la medida de lo posible poder ayudaros también, gracias por la bienvenida.


----------



## kakaroto1981 (Ago 30, 2012)

Hola, soy Andres, estudiante de electrónica en cali - colombia, estoy empezando en estos temas y tuve la fortuna de hallar un buen espacio para poder despejar dudas y en la medida de lo posible poder hacerlo en ambos sentidos. Saludos


----------



## kanguroreitor (Ago 30, 2012)

Hola isaac y me uno por que aui e encontado respuesta a diversos problemas de electronica que no habia encontrado buscando en google


----------



## obeja22 (Ago 30, 2012)

Hola a todos,

Me dicen Obeja y es mi nickname en todos los foros en los que participo o he participado. Soy técnico en eléctronica, serígrafista por ocasión y me gusto mucho este foro desde que lo visite la primera vez. Espero poder contribuir en algo con la comunidad. Saludos!


----------



## b4mv (Ago 30, 2012)

HOooooolaaAAa!!! Tengo tiempo de que me suscribi pero no habia pasado a saludar..bueno me llamo Jesus y soi estudiante de Ing. Robotica en Universidad Politecnica de Guanajuato, esta mui bien el foro la verdad es de mucha ayuda  y espero contribuir con algo muy pronto... gracias!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## santysxmn (Ago 30, 2012)

hola me llamo santiago este tipo de foros me han ayudado full en mi carrera estudio electrónica soy de ecuador, y espero retribuir en algún momento la ayuda que tenido de aquí gracias y hasta pronto....


----------



## renzodav (Ago 30, 2012)

Que tal Gente !!!!

Desde la primera vez que vi esta página me enganche en una, por todos los temas, proyectos, tutos y toda la gran variedad y sirve de soporte para los que estudiamos esta carrera o aficionados. Total la educación es para todos.... 

Bueno Gente se me cuidan y para´delante en todo

Buena Vibra!!!!

Sldos Renzo..


----------



## saf28 (Ago 31, 2012)

Hola soy Felipe y soy novatos en estos espero Aprender algo y desde Ya mucha gracia a todos por sus aporte


----------



## WaRc3L (Ago 31, 2012)

Buenas!, soy Marcel y espero aprender y poder ayudar muchisimo en este foro!. Soy nuevo en esto de la electronica, y dentro de poco estudiante en la Universidad Autonoma de Barcelona. Gracias por adelantado!, tengo la sensación que este foro nos va servir de mucho.


----------



## raziel (Ago 31, 2012)

Un saludo a toda la comunidad, aunque ya tiene bastante tiempo que me inscribí al foro recién estoy presentándome, soy de la ciudad de México y espero tomarme un tiempo para empezar a participar en el foro de manera activa.

Salud !


----------



## JavierJ (Ago 31, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Javier me presento a todos, soy un aficionado a le electronica (pero sin ninguna idea).

Saludos


----------



## herbotes (Ago 31, 2012)

hola a todos. me he registrado porque tengo una duda-problema. siempre he sido aficionado a la electronica, aunque bastante negado para ello. buscando por internet he visto este foro y creo que aqui hay bastante experto. espero recibir ayuda, porque yo creo que poco os podre ayudar 
saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## chino555522 (Ago 31, 2012)

Que me apasiona... Mil gracias a


----------



## jorgge (Ago 31, 2012)

hola soy jorge, estudiante ing electrica . saludos a todos


----------



## jjimmy (Ago 31, 2012)

hola. soy jimmy espinoza de chimbote peru. actualmente soy estudiante de electronica industrial del 4 sementre del " IETP.salazar romero"


----------



## hectorcs11 (Ago 31, 2012)

Espero aprender... Ing. mElectronico


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 31, 2012)

hola me presento soy juan Y desde ahora LOCODELAFONOLA  para ustedes .... tengo 50 años y aficionado a la electronica etoy aqui por una deuda comigo mismo ., cuando  tenia 14 años me compre un libro de electronica que se llamaba ALTA FIDEIDAD EN EL HOGAR porque el señor que vendia en la tienda de electronica me dijo PIBE SI QUERES ARMAR UN AMPLIFICADOR CON ESTO VAS A APRENDER y lo compre pero nuca pude armar mi amplificador por esas cosas de la vida quedo guardado en el cajon de los sueños .... hasta hace poquito ya viudo me puse a ordenar y tirar cosas inutiles  lo volvi a encontrar sus tapas se rompieron por la umedad y el cosdo de sus hojas se deshizo  .,


----------



## celta179 (Ago 31, 2012)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro !!! Soy estudiante de Ingeniria Electrica-Electronica !!! Espero encontrar cosas que me ayuden en mi carrera y, conforme vaya aprendiendo, poder aportar algo al foro !!!!!
Saludos


----------



## prisciliano (Ago 31, 2012)

buenas noches al foro mi nombre es Prisciliano me gusta mucho la electronica y pretendo seguir aprendiendo y participando con ustedes

Saludos


----------



## cucocuco (Sep 1, 2012)

Estoy muy interesado en los circuitos generadores de señales 4-20mA. . He observado que hay bastante interes en el foro sobre este tema , aunque actualmente són cada vez más los dispositivos (fotocelulas , transductores , etc...) que ya lo llevan integrado . Tal vez sea el motivo por el cuál no aparecen muchos circuitos . Saludos .


----------



## jeanpizannotti (Sep 1, 2012)

buenas mi nombre es jean pierre y estudio electrónica 

mucho gusto a todos


----------



## crei (Sep 1, 2012)

hola soy nuevo en el foro, me llamo santos alejandro de mexico estudio biologia, pero mi hobbi es la electronica, me dedico a trabajar con mi papa que de dedica a reparar aparatos electricos y mantenimiento, aqui tambien trabaja mi hermano que se graduo de electronica, espero poder aportar algo y si necesita una ayuda y se como hacerlo los apollo saludos


----------



## medinacruzz (Sep 1, 2012)

hola a todos los amigos del foro 7 3 para y un apreton de manos para todos. soy de danli honduras y soy fanatico de la rf. soy inpirico pero con algunos años de practica y experiensia- si en algo les puedo ayudar solo anganlo saber asta luego amigos


----------



## JHOAN RODRIGUEZ (Sep 1, 2012)

Hola que tal, tengan un buen dia todos los suscritos a este foro. Mi nombre es Jhoan vivo en Morelos, México. Soy estudiante de la Universidad Tecnológica de Emiliano Zapata (UTEZ). Actualmente estudio TSU, en la carrera de Mecatrónica área automatización. Me da mucho gusto formar parte de éste foro y espero contribuir en algo que sea de ayuda para ustedes y de igual manera espero encontrar una ayuda de su parte, quiero compartir que para mi gusto es una gran foro, me llamo mucho la atencion por todos los temas que se llevan a bordo y por los conociemiento que tiene cada uno de ustedes. Pues a partir de hoy soy parte de ustedes espero recibir una buena bienvenida. Gracias.


----------



## joshua24 (Sep 1, 2012)

Saludos a todos.
Mi nombre es Joshua, resido en Guatemala, soy un principiante en el mundo de la electronica actualmente estudio radio y tv, espero poder aprender mucho de todos los miembros del foro y poder colaborar en lo que mi experiencia me lo permita.

Atte.
joshua


----------



## m4x01 (Sep 1, 2012)

Saludos, es agradable para mi el haberme unido a esta comunidad interactiva, soy amante del mundo electronico y digital, espero poder compartir con ustedes y tambien el pode aportarles a la medida que sea posible.

Saludos....


----------



## Nayel (Sep 1, 2012)

Hola Saludo a todos... Soy Nayel Davila Estudiante De Electronica y diseño de productos electronicos co microcontroladores en el SENA.


----------



## josant (Sep 2, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Jose Antonio soy Técnico en Electronica Industrial, aunque hace muchos años que no la practico, y espero poder ponerme al dia en este foro, aprender de todos vosotros. 

Salu2.


----------



## d30g (Sep 2, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es Carlos. Soy estudiando de Electronica industrial y automatica.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## picudocfe (Sep 2, 2012)

hola soy pablo  me interesa mucho la electricidad


----------



## JorgeG (Sep 2, 2012)

hola a todos del foro soy tecnico en computacion y aficionado a la electronica me parece muy interesante este foro y espero aportar en algo asi como lo mucho que aprendo en el foro gracias a todos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2012)

bienvenido al foro¡¡ jorge y el resto de los nuevos que se presentaron ,los leo a todos ¡¡


----------



## voltiovago (Sep 3, 2012)

Gracias por acojerme entre vosotros.
Soy nuevo en este mundo de la electronica, pero me apasiona, espero 
aprender más con vosotros y poder compartirlo.
Un saludos para todos Gacias.
Voltiovago.....


----------



## morta (Sep 3, 2012)

Buenos dias gente!! me llamo Matias, soy de santa fe Argentina, técnico de alma y aficionado a la electrónica, asi que me sumo a este foro a compartir lo poco que sé, pero también a aprender de los monstruos que la tienen clara del foro!
les mando un enorme abrazo!!


----------



## yeysonp (Sep 3, 2012)

hola aoy yeyson gracias !!!!!!!


----------



## manchaes (Sep 3, 2012)

Hola a todos¡¡¡ espero que nos ayudemos mutuamente.


----------



## flow daniel (Sep 3, 2012)

hola me llamo daniel soy de colombia y les doy gracias a todos porque desde que me uni al foro mis conocimientos en la electronica aumentaron cosiderablemente gracias a los consejos que ustedes colocan a disposicion en el foro, por eso les doy gracias.  ah, y espero que me sigan ayudando, porque sigo siendo aun aficionado y amante de la electronica, mucha gracias !!!


----------



## nana71co (Sep 3, 2012)

Hola soy diana, nueva en este foro y hago parte de un grupo que investiga sobre la nanociencia estamos realizando nuevos proyectos entre ellos hace parte la programación en pic soy nueva en el tema de la programación en pic y me gustaría encontrar solución a las dudas que tengo, gracias


----------



## AR170 (Sep 4, 2012)

hooolaa a tod@s

mi nombre es Angel, soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica mencion comunicaciones en apec, aqui en Rep. Dom., soy medio inexperto en este campo, pero trato de buscarle la vuelta para resolverlo de la mejor manera posible,


----------



## juanes1793 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hola a todos .

Me llamo Juan Esteban y soy un apasionado por la electrónica , se ve muy interesante el foro y espero aprender mucho  . Saludos.


----------



## jonasantonio (Sep 4, 2012)

Holas a todos!!! Soy aficionado a la electronica; tengo un arduino uno y quisiera saber quien por ahi sabe algo mas de este genial aparato...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 4, 2012)

si usa el buscador amigo ¡¡¡


----------



## felipe1990 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hola.
Soy Felipe y, mi interés en empezar en la electrónica, me ha hecho encontrar este genial foro.
Saludos desde España.


----------



## andix3000 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ola soy Andres Romero de Electrotecnia Industrial introduciendome al mundo de la automatizacion ya hice automatizacion de maquinas y servomecanismos industriales, quiero hacer PLc Protocolos de comunicacion Scada, ya he hecho pero quiero ser un tigre asi que empezare netamente con Plcs. Ojala podamos ayudarnos todos Gracias.


----------



## DaviKing (Sep 4, 2012)

Hola Soy David estudio Automatizacion Industrial, me ayudo mucho es sitio 10pts, y espero serlos de ayuda en lo que pueda, ademas cualquier consulta sobre UPS o SAI matenimiento, reparaciones, etc...


----------



## electropasion (Sep 4, 2012)

Hola como estan? soy joaquin de mendoza, Argentina, tecnico electromecanico, estudiante de ingenieria electromecanica. bue mi hobby es la electronica por eso me uni al foro, me apasiona bastante porque se pueden hacer cosas geniales y me gusta innovar. desde ya les dejo mi saludo y bue para lo que necesiten estoy, espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden. un abrazo. saludos


----------



## alt0174 (Sep 4, 2012)

Saludos, estoy estudiando electronica y me encontre con esta excelente web con miles de proyectos, espero poder contribuir


----------



## sebes852 (Sep 5, 2012)

hola,estoy estudiando electronica simple y espero contribuir.


----------



## daniloel18 (Sep 5, 2012)

mi nombre es danielo menjivar soy de El Salvador mi ocupacion es la electronica espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden siempre hay algo nuevo que aprender saludos


----------



## adrews (Sep 5, 2012)

Mi nombre es andres soy principiante en electronica y plc.


----------



## daniloel18 (Sep 5, 2012)

bienvenidos a todos


----------



## ricvantri (Sep 5, 2012)

Muy buenas y mucho gusto. 

Mi nombre es Ricardo, el apellido me lo guardo proque por estos lares hay muy pocos y gue... "Mira alla va fulano".... 

Soy ingeniero mecanico, tengo varios hobbies, varios proyectos, y cuando tengo chance me dedico a uno en especial. Ahora estoy con el que tiene que ver con un sistema que funcione con energia solar para alimentar parte de mi casa. Asi que la electronica o diseño de circuitos me hace falta un monton. Lo que ocurre es que mi fuerte no es para nada la electronica. De todas formas espero poder apoyarme en el foro y aportar con mi ignorancia .


----------



## sebes852 (Sep 5, 2012)

como siguen  yo vien  me gusta mucho la electronica

estoy estudiando y estoy muy emosionado


----------



## josezumino (Sep 5, 2012)

Me llamo José Miguel..... Me encanta y estoy muy entusiasmado....... Fue por un incidente de alguien...... Me ví obligado a leer y estudiar de libros electrónica y en dos años lo que aprendí me ha motivado a continuar con esto. Hoy estoy con un amigo (mi profe, un gran profesor) aprendiendo de PIC's...... Él me dijo una vez que "La madre de toda inventiva es la necesidad". Yo voy a agregar también que: "El entusiasmo, la voluntad y la perseverancia son grandes virtudes".... GRACIAS A TODOS.......


----------



## humberto Abregu (Sep 5, 2012)

hola amigos, soy Humberto Abregu, de Córdoba, Argentina. un nene de 52 años. En mis epocas de pibe fui mecanico electronico de aeronaves, pero de esto hace 30 años y me alejé bastante, y ahora voy a necesitar de algo de ayuda, por eso estoy acudiendo a ustedes. Desde ya , muchas gracias


----------



## gustavotz (Sep 5, 2012)

Hola, soy Gustavo. Tengo 33 años y vivo en Rosario, Argentina. Trabajo en sistemas. Estudié electrónica en la secundaria pero nunca me dediqué a esa actividad, sólo lo hago ocasionalmente con algún equipo mío o de un familiar o amigo. Estoy tratando de retomar un poco en la medida de mis posibilidades, por eso me suscribí aquí. He visto que hay profesionalismo y buena predisposición. Felicitaciones a todos los que integran este espacio. Saludos.


----------



## jose5321 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hola me llamo Jose, soy estudiante de ingenieria Electronica, mediante esta pagina espero nutrirme mas en conocimiento de electronica, para asi cooperar con ustedes, y ustedes me ayuden.


----------



## sebastian1991 (Sep 6, 2012)

hola, soy Sebastian de Argentina, y bueno nada, gracias por aceptarme!!


----------



## kenker55 (Sep 6, 2012)

Que Tal soy Pablo, diseñador gráfico y pintor aficionado y asiduo lector de este foro. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## bellota (Sep 7, 2012)

Hola atodos soy um juvilado que tiene mucho tiempo y le gusta la electronica
Saludos dede Barcelona España
Gerardo


----------



## merter (Sep 7, 2012)

Buenos dias soy erick rodriguez me registre hace un tiempo pero no había dejado mi presentación y bueno a*QU*i estamos para recibir y otorga ayuda a quien necesite 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Nilodigo (Sep 7, 2012)

Hola a Todos!!!
Me llamo Olman, soy de Costa Rica, espero poder contribuir con algo y ver algunos tips por parte de Ustedes.
Saludos
Pura Vida!!


----------



## jmmr0009 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hola a todos! Me llamo JuanMa y les doy las gracias a todos por compartir sus conocimientos de manera desinteresada para que todos podamos aprender.

Soy I.T.I. en electrónica industrial, pero me considero un novato, ya que hay una gran distancia entre la teória y la práctica...

Saludos!


----------



## henigo (Sep 7, 2012)

Me llamo Henry.  Estoy estudiando electrónica y es un gusto pertenecer a una pagina donde pueda compartir y aprender con ustedes.


----------



## SJRS (Sep 7, 2012)

hola soy SJRS y me gusta la electrónica en general pero más aun la de potencia espero tener charlas con ustedes sobre estos temas que esten muy bien
gracias...


----------



## hectorg (Sep 7, 2012)

Hola me llamo Héctor soy de república dominicana, deseo aprender electrónica y por eso me registre en esta pagina, por que se que en ella puedo encontrar todo lo que necesito y cuando ya sea mas experto podre dejar mis aportes en la misma.....


----------



## gerardolu5fe (Sep 7, 2012)

hola soy entusiasta de la experimentacion en electronica, especialmente en la rama de la radiofrecuencias.
saludos a todos.





jorgge dijo:


> hola soy jorge, estudiante ing electrica . saludos a todos



hola Jorge suerte en tu estudio.
saludos





joaquinvive dijo:


> hola a todos  soy joaquin  y soy tecnico en  electronica y megustaria compartir conocimientos y dudas.
> saludos



a tu disposicion.



FASD dijo:


> Hola!! Buen día mi nombre es Fausto vivo en Guatemala y soy Técnico en Electrónica Industrial, en lo que les pueda ayudar estoy a sus ordenes y espero aprender mucho aqui tambien!! Recuerden!!
> 
> NO HAY NADIE TAN SABIO QUE NO PUEDA APRENDER MAS, NI NADIE TAN IGNORANTE QUE NO PUEDA ENSEÑAR ALGO!!!



y muchas gracias.





Don Barredora dijo:


> Mi nombre es Pablo Vila, 22 años, Argentino, me gusta mucho la electronica y mas especificamente la robotica. Estoy estudiando Ingenieria electronica y soy tecnico electromecanico (del secundario).
> 
> Creo q tengo una mente bastante creativa q trato de usar para mis cosas y para ayudar a quien lo necesite aqui.
> 
> ...



suerte con tus proyectos.
desde oliveros te saludo.


----------



## lunatikopunk (Sep 8, 2012)

Soy de bolivia, me interesa mucho los proyectos relacionados con redes y también algo de audio anlógico, espero su colaboración aqui en adelante!!

En lo que pueda colaboro!! 

Gracias!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2012)

cuando gustes si lo se te ayudo,algo de redes se,poco pero se lunatikopunk


----------



## warcelo (Sep 8, 2012)

hola a todos, intentare ayudar y aprender todo lo que pueda


----------



## maderas (Sep 8, 2012)

Hola a todos: 

Me presento soy Maderas y aqui me tienen para lo que haga falta. 

Salu2


----------



## POWERDVD (Sep 9, 2012)

HOLA, SOY POWER , un gusto en entrar  al foro, saludos


----------



## chispazos (Sep 9, 2012)

Hola,

Quiero presentarme. Soy Marcos (alias "chispazos") y he encontrado esta comunidad navegando por la red. Espero aprender cosas nuevas con vosotros.

Un saludo a todos...


----------



## vektoor (Sep 9, 2012)

hola a todos, soy Adolfo, Soy Ing. Mec. Elect. me dedico a reparar maquinaria industrial en lo mecanico,electrico y electronico.(Electron ica de Potencia)
Me gusta el aprendizaje, Y creo que aqui hay "tela de dende cortar".por supuesto, tambien con el animo de aportar en lo posible.


----------



## antolino (Sep 9, 2012)

Buenos dias a todos, soy Antolino  estoy interesado en la construccion de una maquina CNC, espero poder participar de este prestigioso foro, y cuento con su ayuda


----------



## xaxu (Sep 9, 2012)

Hola a todos, me llamo Jesús y soy de Alicante, España.
Llevo mucho tiempo leyendo el foro pero sin decidirme, hasta ahora, a formar parte de él.
Muchas gracias por vuestra acogida.


----------



## Nicolass (Sep 9, 2012)

Hola, soy raul, estudiante de ing electronica en chile, saludos!


----------



## fenixtrap (Sep 9, 2012)

hola, soy williams ,tecnico electronica muy bueno el foro saludos amigos soy de santiago de chile.


----------



## sercotv (Sep 10, 2012)

Hola, ya hace tiempo soy miembro de este foro, pero hasta ahora no me he decidido a presentarme, me cuesta, la verdad tampoco he hecho mucho uso del foro, he estado en otras cosas, bueno al tema.
Soy técnico en electrónica, he trabajado en maquinas recreativas, televisiones, antenas, porteros y vídeo porteros, y practicamente he reparado todo lo que se enchufa o tiene pilas, espero poder aportar mi experiencia en este foro y enriquecerme aún mas con vosotros, estamos en contacto, soy de españa, saludos.


----------



## many720 (Sep 10, 2012)

hola, 
tengo bastante tiempo sacandole jugo a este foro, soy estudiante de la carrera de ing. en electronica y soy de sonora mexico.
tengo varios proyectos gracias a su ayuda, espero dar un poco de lo que recibi aqui. muchas gracias..


----------



## seoane (Sep 10, 2012)

Hola,

me llamo Domingo y estoy por aquí para refrescar un poco mis conocimientos de electrónica. He estudiado Ing. Tec. Industrial en Electrónica pero nunca he trabajado de ingeniero, así que tengo todo este tema de la electrónica un poco oxidado. Actualmente trabajo como programador (en lenguaje Delphi), así que si alguien necesita una mano con ese tema estaré encantado de echar una mano. 

Un saludo para todos


----------



## garran (Sep 10, 2012)

Hola a Todos

Mi nombre es Garran, trabajo en una empresa de electrónica naval, y siempre estoy trasteando y reparando todo tipo de aparatos . 
Espero poder aportar mi granito de arena en esta comunidad ya que veo que es bastante grande y potente.
un saludo a todos compis.


----------



## albertybr (Sep 10, 2012)

Que tal? Como estan?..soy nuevo en esto. Saludos a todos!


----------



## crisgom (Sep 10, 2012)

Hola a Todos, mi nombre es Cristian soy de Buenos Aires y soy tecnico en sistemas, me gusta mucho el foro.
Saludos a Todos....


----------



## olocausto (Sep 10, 2012)

Hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro mi nombre es guillermo y soy de mÉxico me interesan mucho los temas de electronica y espero poder apreder y aportar 
saludos a todos!


----------



## davidkase (Sep 10, 2012)

hola, mi nombre es David, soy de colombia y me gusta demaciado la electronica, espero poder ayudar y aprender muchisimo de todos ustedes. 

SALUDOS.


----------



## guadalcazar (Sep 10, 2012)

Hola soy apasionado de la electronica y por eso me incribi a este foro para compartir expericias y eprender


----------



## antonio de la (Sep 10, 2012)

ola me llamo antonio tengo 69 años me gusta todo lo relacionado con imanes y electroimanes.un saludo


----------



## DeiviLopez (Sep 10, 2012)

Hola a todos me llamo Deivi y estoy estudiando tecnologia en electronica, es mi pasion y por eso entre a foros de electronica para aprender de todos ustedes y ampliar mas mis conocimientos. un gran saludo.


----------



## romel sanchez (Sep 10, 2012)

hola a todos  soy romel estoy aprendiendo sobre todo lo que maneje electrones principalmente en electronica espero aportar algunos conocimientos y recibir algunos ya que soy autodidacta , la economia de mi pais no me favorecion para estudiar gracis... "la inteligencia no es de los grandes genios, la inteligencia , es de los genios del habito"......romel sanchez....





gerardolu5fe dijo:


> hola soy entusiasta de la experimentacion en electronica, especialmente en la rama de la radiofrecuencias.
> saludos a todos.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angeleen14 (Sep 11, 2012)

HOLA . a todos soy de santo  domingo, rep dom.,  soy aprendiz de electronica,  veo que en este foro hay muchos expertos como aprendices, espero poder colaborar tambien.

Mucho gusto


----------



## pratts (Sep 11, 2012)

HOLA  a todos  me yamo roderick i soy de PANAMA  soy  estudiante de electronica  tengo barios  conosimiento pero nesesito mas    espero que me ayuden en cualquiera pregunta  i espero aprender mucho  aqui      gracisa   suerte


----------



## Narcolepsia (Sep 11, 2012)

Bueno, me presento rápido a modo protocolario. Me llamo Nacho y vivo en España (Galicia).
Estoy en 4º de Ingeniería Industrial por la rama de tecnología eléctrica y con asignaturas también de electrónica y automática asique, todo lo que pueda sacar en limpio y aportar aquí pues mejor para todos. Mis intereses en este aspecto se centran en todo lo relacionado con la eficiencia energética y energías renovables. Llevo un modesto blog sobre esto desde hace un año por si alguien está interesado en ello.
Un saludo, y hablamos.


----------



## viscayar (Sep 11, 2012)

Saludos a todoslos integrantes de esta comundad, soy Ingeniero en Electronica dedicado al area de  automatizacion y control.


----------



## dlcortes (Sep 11, 2012)

me gusta la electronica y me gustaria aprender de ella............


----------



## jeru (Sep 11, 2012)

Adepto de Nikola Tesla.


----------



## manzo (Sep 11, 2012)

Buenas tardes a toda la gente del foro. Soy Pablo pero me dicen "manzo", soy técnico en electrónica, tambien me gusta mucho la programación.
Les dejo un cordial saludo y estoy a las ordenes... Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2012)

jeru dijo:


> Adepto de Nikola Tesla.


pero con avatar de dali? ,,,, mejor ponle uno asi


----------



## junior perez (Sep 11, 2012)

hola un saludo a todos mi nombre es junior y espero  contar y aprender mucho de todos ustedes , estudio eletronica y soy del colombia...


----------



## feriliano (Sep 11, 2012)

Saludos a todos¡¡  Soy de México, tengo una pequeñita empresa de seguridad electronica y energia solar, estoy tratando de mejorar y adaptar equipos y funciones, ahora hé visto lo bueno de este foro, les agradezco el acceso.


----------



## CARLOSARMHC (Sep 11, 2012)

hola mi nombre es carlos  soy de Colombia , estudio Ingenieria Biomedica y me agrada estar en este foro compartiendo ideas e inquietudes, muchas gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2012)

bienvenidos los mas nuevos al foro,espero se sientan a gusto ¡¡


----------



## mayes (Sep 11, 2012)

Hola amigos, me presento desde Costa Rica
Saludos


----------



## elektriko (Sep 12, 2012)

Que tal soy nuevo en este foro y espero aportar mucho de lo poco que sé aunque como diejera un personaje grande: "sólo se que no sé nada".
Saludos


----------



## elsashamarino (Sep 12, 2012)

buenos dias al distinguido foro de electrónica,no soy profesional pero me gusta hacer pequeños arreglos me resultan muy valiosos las recomendaciones que me pueden dar personas con mucha mas experiencia , también le es muy útil a mi hijo de 14 años que estudia en un colegio técnico y es un gran aficionado de la electrónica , un gran saludo y gracias por aceptar mi solicitud.


----------



## mnlpaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Buenas! Mi nombre es Manuel y soy de santander. Me dedico al mundillo de la domótica y la automatización industrial y cada vez le estoy más el gustillo a hacer las cosas por "mi mismo" que comprarlas hechas. Soy muy amateur asi que pido perdón por si pregunto cosas tontas y espero ayudar todo lo posible.

Un saludo!!!!


----------



## gAb (Sep 12, 2012)

Hola, como dice la petición: toca presentación...

Nombre: Gabriel
Profesión: ¿?
Formación: La justa
Conocimientos: Un poco de esto, algo de aquello y un tanto de lo otro.

Soy autodidacta, y un friki de la electrónica y la programación (saben aquello de... aprendiz de mucho: maestro de nada... pues ese soy yo). 

Llevo tiempo visitando este foro, como tantos otros y recopilando información. Y ya ha llegado el momento de empezar a insertar preguntas y dudas, algunas muy chorras, pero como digo, soy autodidacta, y muchos de los conceptos que la mayor parte de los foreros dominan porque son estudios básicos, yo no los tengo, así que pido... paciencia porfa!!!...


----------



## pachecoln (Sep 12, 2012)

Gracias por la bienvenida,.. espero nutrirme de conocimientos con la ayuda de todos en el foro


----------



## Luis Casani paz soldan (Sep 12, 2012)

Hola pues mi nombre es Luis pero me dicen lucho soy técnico electrónico y espero compartir mucha sabiduría y ayuda 
Las gracias pues hermanos del foro y ay nos bemos


----------



## ivanovich031 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es Iván 
Estudiante de  Ingeniería Mecatronica
Conocimientos: Un poco de todo


----------



## quique123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Buenas noches Colegas, soy tecnologo en electronica Industrial con 35 años de experiencia en PLC, Variadores de velocidad, UPS..etc, y buscando algo en la red encontre este sitio me parecio interezante y por supuesto me suscribi, espero seguir aprendiendo y poder ayudarle en cualquier tema que se les presente.

Saludos a todos desde Colombia


----------



## VLADIMIR MEDINA (Sep 12, 2012)

Hola que tal   soy Vladimir Medina y quiero conocer más sobre la materia de las cajas acústicas gracias 
Saludos cordiales,


----------



## bolivar espejo (Sep 12, 2012)

Hola, soy de Republica Dominicana.Aunque me dedico a la topografia, mi aficion es la electronica en general.
Saludos cordiales a este inmenso grupo de amigos de este gran foro.
Me he nutrido bastante del area que mas me aficiona:La amplificacion de sonido.


----------



## dario tellez h (Sep 12, 2012)

Hola a la comunidad foros de electronica, me inscribi el 24/10/2010 pero no me habia presentado.
mi nombre es Dario. mi trabajo es autonomo en diferentes areas , entre ellas electricidad domestica, electronica , energia solar fotovoltaica y termica sin ignorar la carpinteria y plomeria.
actualmente estoy desarrollando algunas lamparas de leds para 12 vcc y 127 vca. espero que con el tiempo haga algunas pequeñas aportaciones.
Gracias


----------



## wbarretop (Sep 12, 2012)

hola me llamo Wilson, estoy apunto de recibirme de ING electrico pero soy novato en muchas cosas me encantaria aprender con ustedes. Saludos desde Asuncion-Paraguay


----------



## jaimejgomez (Sep 12, 2012)

Hola: me llamo Jaime, aficionado a la electronica y todo lo que a tecnologia se refiere, fotografo de profesion...espero aprender mucho de todos y si algo puedo aportar ...ahi veremos.

Saludos.


----------



## eleon07 (Sep 12, 2012)

hola.. a todos mi nombre es leonardo.... de venezuela ... la verdad tengo muy poco conocimiento en electronica ...estoy en este foro buscando ayuda.. y aprender.... mejorar y reparar todo lo que se pueda...
saludos...


----------



## Moya51 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hola a todos, espero ayudarnos mutuamente y estaré aportando con lo se puede y...
Saludos...


----------



## agurto (Sep 13, 2012)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Luis Agurto y espero poder estar compartiendo con el foro mis dudas y conocimientos


----------



## microbanelectronica (Sep 13, 2012)

Hola a todos espero que anden bien.. espero tambien intercambiar conocimientos con toda la comunidad.
Saludos


----------



## jotg16 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hola a Todos; mi nombres es Juan, un gusto estar en este Foro y espero me puedan ayudar en mis consultas y también espero poderles ayudar en lo que pueda.


----------



## mackillo (Sep 13, 2012)

Hola!  Un saludo a esta gran comunidad.. interesado en temas como programación, hobbys, desarrollo de proyectos, electronica... cualquier aporte no dudare en participar...
conocimientos: arduino, labview, pic asm, java, visual, c, android(en progreso) estoy fabricando un quadcopter basado en arduino...


----------



## frandearma (Sep 13, 2012)

Hola, soy Francisco, me gusta la electronica , programacion y algo mas, espero poder participar / ayudar en algunos temas. Saludos.


----------



## bettoro (Sep 13, 2012)

Soy Alberto Castillo primera vez en el foro  soy nuevo en este campo de seguro me aplicare  gracias de amtemano por sus apoyos .


----------



## Delarc (Sep 13, 2012)

Soy Ricardo. Me dedico a la artes gráficas y hace muchos años hice algo de electrónica como aficionado, sobre todo en el ámbito del diseño de circuitos impresos, antes que aparecieran los soft dedicados. Siempre me gustaba armar cosas "raras" para la época. Saludos


----------



## xD0NoFriO (Sep 13, 2012)

Hola! Mi nombre es Wilfredo, soy un peruano apasionado de la electrónica, sobre todo la robótica y las telecomunicaciones. Curso el 7to ciclo en la carrera profesional de Ingeniería electrónica y aunque no soy un buen teórico (me considero mas practico), siempre hago mi mayor esfuerzo para aprender cosas nuevas. Saludos


----------



## Ruso drago (Sep 13, 2012)

Que tal ! Mi nombre Ricardo  y aprendi electroica por revistas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 13, 2012)

bienvenidos ¡¡¡


----------



## covra (Sep 14, 2012)

Hola!

mi nombre es ivan y como todos  soy un gran apasionado de la electronica y las redes.. espero aprender mucho de aqui!!

un saludo


----------



## carlrod (Sep 14, 2012)

holá a todos.soy portugues,y quiero aprender muy con vosotros. gracias


----------



## JONM (Sep 14, 2012)

hola amigos por aceptarme en su comunidad ,deseo aprender mucho de ustedes,saludos


----------



## electrochispa (Sep 14, 2012)

¡Hola a todos! soy amateur de electronica me gusta aprender nuevas cosas y aplicarlas a mi vida cotidiana me siento feliz de estar en esta comunidad espero aprender mucho de todos ustedes, saludos.


----------



## carlosatilio (Sep 14, 2012)

Hola atodos:

        Bueno, en mi primera presentación, voy a contarles algo de mi experiencia con respecto a la electrónica.
        Tengo 66 años. Soy técnico mecánico. Estudié Ingeniería electromecánica con orientación electrónica en al UBA pero no me recibí. Entré a trabajar en una empresa de computación como Ingeneiro de mantenimiento. Fuí a Estados Unidos donde estudié computación. Más adelante me recibí de Licenciado en Sistemas en la UTN.
        Espero tener una muy buena relación con todos ustedes, ya que me encanta la electrónica. 
        Soy docente durante muchos años en los temas de computación ( hardware ) y sistemas ( software ). Pero tengo muchas dudas a veces con la electrónica, sobre todo con circuitos analógicos. Por eso entré al foro para solicitarles ayuda en muchos temas que desconozco.
        Bueno, saludos a todos y mucha suerte en el foro.


----------



## javi electronis (Sep 14, 2012)

Hola a todos como estÁn espero que muy me gustarÍa compartir lo que son conocimiento en el Área de elctronica nada estoy a su servicios. Bye


----------



## DavidVe (Sep 14, 2012)

Hola buenas tardes soy david de venezuela estoy aprendiendo electronica de y me gustaria aprender mas y aqui y tratar de que aprendan de mi.


----------



## Dalis (Sep 14, 2012)

Hola soy Dalia de Mexico, me dedico a la automatizacion industrial manejo PLC y pues la verdad no se mucho de electronica pero me a servido mucho e tenido que aprender por la propia inercia del trabajo, aveces en la micro industria no es posible que compren un PLC para asignar tareas a la maquinaria, asi que me e valido de crear controles a partir de micro controladores habeces me cuesta un poco encontrar la solucion pero e salido adelante espero salir mas de dudas y hacerme de mas en estos foros.


----------



## darking100 (Sep 14, 2012)

hola amigos .me alegro de compartir y aprender de los diferentes proyecto que aqui se exponen.


----------



## carmenc (Sep 14, 2012)

Presentación.Soy de Antioquia COLOMBIA. Estudie Tecnología Electrónica. Me dedico a la reparación y mantenimiento de diversos equipos electrónicos entre ellos tv, vídeo,sonido y otros.Interesante esta página por mi actividad, en lo que les pueda colaborar con gusto lo hare.gracias.


----------



## Th3R3G4M1N (Sep 15, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Ori y soy un novato en esto de la electrónica, tengo muchas ganas de aprender tengo unas bases todavía no muy estables pero bueno, estoy acá para aprender de vuestras experiencias y crear las mías propias también, todo bien gente.


----------



## Blanco (Sep 15, 2012)

Saludos a todos .Mi nombre es Jesus Blanco vivo en Zaragoza España hace algun tiempo que estoy en este foro ,como alguien a escrito yo tambien cai aqui por San Google en aquella epoca buscaba soluciones para un chisme que me encargo mi mujer (ella siempre esta buscando soluciones en su campo que es la Estetica profesional ,radiofrecuencia,ultra sonidos,depilacion IPL etc)y buscando recopile datos y esquemas sencillos (no tengo muchos conocimientos ,estudie los primeros 3 años de electronica industrial ya hace mucho de esto pues tengo 53 años y los estudios los realice cuando tenia 14) bueno el caso es que aunque no aparezco en el foro preguntando ni aportando nada me suelo conectar bastante a menudo para consultar esquemas ,tomar ideas que me puedan servir y de hecho siempre hay algo para mi aqui. Consegui hacer una mini IPL con 36 LEDs con un circuito PWM con dos 555 que llego a funcionar adecuadamente , y algunos otros circuitos como mas populares Previos de guitarra, para discos de vinilo y de lo que estoy mas satisfecho,
 es que gracias a alguien de aqui consegui el enlace para una pagina :speakerplans, y me puse a construir el 18scopehorn creo que se llama asi ,con unos altavoces reciclaos con varios años de trabajo encima y algunos agujeros en la suspension de los conos que arregle como pude con cola de contacto y papel de fumar ,el caso es que cuando los conecte a un ampli de coche de la mis ma epoca que los altavoces se oian fantasticos de hecho evidentemente en los tonos graves descubria cosas que no habia oido nunca en mi musica. Esto me ha animado a empezar a diseñar cajas acusticas abiertas ,el trabajo es duro teniendo en cuenta que solo tengo una sierra de calar ,lija, y una lima para madera,pero el resultado es espectacular, en base a todo este rollo que os cuento tenia que AGRADECEROS A TODOS los que formais parte de este foro por estar ahi consultando, respondiendo, cuestionando o simplemente ayudando a gente como yo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 15, 2012)

bienvenido blanco ¡¡


----------



## sg1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hola a tod@s, un saludo a todos los integrantes del foro. soy sg1 tengo 39 años soy Ingeniero Mecánico Eléctrico, me gusta esta profesión y espero poder ayudar e intervenir en este foro. Me trajo aquí el tratar de adaptar un PLC a un Boiler de Paso porque el modulo de encendido se descompuso y sale muy caro, pero el PLC ya lo tengo.  Espero subir algo en un tema de lo que llevo, el boiler en cuestion es un minimaxx 16N de Bosch. Saludos


----------



## anaidcel (Sep 15, 2012)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Anaid y espero poder ser partícipe activo en este foro tanto dando como recibiendo información aunque por el momento será mas recibir (soy mas o menos nueva en esta área), se ve que este foro será una excelente fuente de información. Saludos a todos


----------



## rafaellu (Sep 15, 2012)

Las muchas gracias por darme entrada al foro. Me considero un hobista que crece dia a dia y deseo compartir lo poco o mucho de lo que se con todos. Las Gracias


----------



## luarmecatron (Sep 15, 2012)

hola que tal a todos me llamo Raul estudio mecatronica y espero contribuir en lo que pueda a la comunidad, asi como tambien deseo aprender de ella. Gracias


----------



## Liz (Sep 15, 2012)

Hola soy Liz, estudiante de Ingeniería Eléctrica Electrónica, me encanta el foro y espero compartir mis proyectos para corresponder a las aportaciones de los demás. Saludos


----------



## kyp (Sep 15, 2012)

Hola buenas noches a todos los foreros pues este mensaje es para presentarme mi nombre es Roberto y llegue a este foro por simple curiosidad hace unos dias cuando tratava de conectar unos cuantos leds a un eliminador jejejejejejejejejeje soy Ingeniero en Computacion y apenas comienzo con el mundo laboral en cuestion de mi carrea no tengo aun mucha experiencia en esto pero considero algo indispensable y muy necesario la electronica para mi carrera pero bueno creo no se mucho en cuanto este tema mas que los pequeños proyectos que hice en la escuela a un que fueron muy pocos y pues me encantaria aprender un poquito mas aqui con ustedes que me guien y me orienten por que lo poco casi nada que se de elctronica me ha encantado demaciado pues sin mas por el momento esta es mi pequeña presentacion acerca de mi ahhhhhh soy de Mexico y pues espero primero aprender y luego colaborar aqui en el foro Saludos a todos!!! y bye bye


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 15, 2012)

kyp ponele unas comas y unos puntos a tu texto,
que me quede sin aire al leer 
bienvenido al foro


----------



## ANreZZ (Sep 16, 2012)

hola, espero q entre todos podamos ayudarnos mutuamente.

un abrazo


----------



## Elrafa (Sep 16, 2012)

Hola,mi nombre es Rafael soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina, y estoy ingresando en el mundo de la programacion, desde ya muchas gracias y espero ser de ayuda para lo que puedan necesitar.


----------



## Miguel el travieso (Sep 16, 2012)

Hola a todos me llamo Miguel y espero poder enriquecer este foro con preguntas y respuestas.
Saludos


----------



## juliocesarov (Sep 16, 2012)

Buen dia a todos los que participan en esta gran comunidad, y a los que no lo hacen de igual forma los saludo, agradecido por los grandes aportes.... espero participar de forma regular.. Gracias. Julio Cesar desde Mexico...


----------



## Pdx0309 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Pedro, soy aficionado a la electrónica, así es aún no soy un estudiante de tal. Espero aclarar mis dudas en este foro. gracias


----------



## Daniel17 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hola a todos soy Daniel, que buen foro han construido entre todos. Es de mucha ayuda para actualizarse y conocer nuevos aspectos. Gracias y saludos


----------



## william juarez (Sep 16, 2012)

que tal companeros soy de guatemala y como ustedes espero contribuir y aprender de lo que tenemos en comun, la electronica


----------



## ymaximiliano (Sep 16, 2012)

hola soy Maxi de la plata, ando investigando temas de audio en autos y en equipos hogareños,... abrazo


----------



## comprimir (Sep 17, 2012)

Un saludo desde Madrid a toda la comunidad de electronicos, yo un simple aprendiz.


----------



## mcantillana (Sep 17, 2012)

Hola Me llamo Miguel, y espero ser un aporte en los hilos de discusión que se generen.

saludos-.


----------



## Antenor Cantuta Valdivia (Sep 17, 2012)

Hola amigos, los saluda Antenor Cantuta de Peru, para aportar con los temas y experiencias adquiridas y beneficiarme de las suyas.
gracias.


----------



## fabiorock6 (Sep 17, 2012)

hola saludos soy de Colombia estudiante de tecnología en electrónica 4 semestre no tenog mucha experiencia en electronica y deseo aprender mucho

felicidades


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 17, 2012)

Buenas Noches Paisano, bienvenido al Foro


----------



## raydel12 (Sep 17, 2012)

Buen dia mi nombre es Raydel estudiante de mecatronica por UTCH Chihuahua Mexico, deseo aprender tanto como aportar  a esta comunidad buenas noches(10:47pm)!


----------



## Javimoros (Sep 18, 2012)

Buenas, me llamo javi y me he registrado para preguntar...., no obstante soy de los que leo mucho y si veo algo en lo que ayudar, sin duda lo haré!!

Saab-ludos a todos


----------



## alejandroeduardogg (Sep 18, 2012)

hola me llamo alex soy de coruña

soy nuevo por aqui y espero colaborar en todo lo que pueda para el buen funcionamiento del foro. He empezado a interesarme por los pic y espero poder aprender mucho aqui. gracias a todos


----------



## Earendil27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Saludos, mi nombre es Winston, un gusto estar acá pues sus temas me ayudan constantemente.


----------



## ACUARIUS69 (Sep 18, 2012)

Buen día.Soy Roberto, de Buenos Aires, Argentina. 
Me trajeron hasta acá mis ganas de aprender de a poco como es esto de la electrónica...y mi manía del "HÁGALO UD. MISMO" 
Espero no molestar mucho con mis preguntas y desde ya muchas gracias por la info que estoy encontrando


----------



## popodj (Sep 18, 2012)

Buenas tardes,

Me llamo David y soy de Toledo, residente en Madrid, me interesa todo lo relacionado con la musica, sobre todo el High End y el vintage.

He conocido el foro a traves de busquedas en internet y me he decido a registrar por que me ha parecido muy interesante.

Un saludo,

popodj


----------



## hernanlopez (Sep 18, 2012)

Hola, buenas tardes. 
Me llamo Hernán López, estudiante de ingeniería (Eletromecánica). Se me desperto la curiosidad por la electrónica, mas que nada a la rama de automatización. 
Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos


----------



## Erickotto (Sep 18, 2012)

Como están? Me llamo Erick Otto Soy estudiante de ultimo año en un colegio técnico de Paraguay y voy a empezar con la carrera de ingeniería en electrónica, Estoy para ayudar con lo que pueda


----------



## Flaconsius (Sep 18, 2012)

Buenas.
Soy Andrés, de Santa Fe Capital.
En realidad, toco la guitarra y fue por eso que empecé a meterme con circuitos sencillos y una cosa lleva a la otra y bueno, cada tanto termino leyendo en este foro que es completísimo y hay muy buena gente que tira excelente data.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## engars (Sep 18, 2012)

Hola:
Soy de Mexico, este foro me parece muy interesante y util
Me paso horas leyendo posts
SALUDOS


----------



## Juanninten369 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hola a todos, me llamo Juan Manuel y estudio la ing en electrónica,
Me da gusto ser parte de esta comunidad y espero poder aportar algo 
Ya que este foro me ha ayudado bastante  
Saludos desde Mexico


----------



## alies veltroen (Sep 19, 2012)

Cordial saludo a todos muchachos!
Me llamo lui alejandro ramos y quiero participaren este importante foro, quiero ayudarles en lo que puedan y su valiosa colaboracion, estarÉ muy atento a este foro ya que me gusta aprender y enseÑar mis conociemtos


----------



## Jhon Dj (Sep 19, 2012)

hola soy Jhon de colombia, saludos  a la comunidad, soy aficionado a este arde desde chico, a pesar de que nunca lo estudie, me sigue encantando.
espero poder intercambiar conocimientos con uds los mas avanzados y asi aprender mas y aportarle a esta comunidad, gracias!!!


----------



## igargi (Sep 19, 2012)

Buenas! Estudiante de 3° de ESO,me intereso este tema hace relativamente poco,por eso aun no se mucho  Espero poder ayudar y que me ayudeis!!
Un saludo


----------



## JoseRamirez (Sep 19, 2012)

Hola  a todos en el foro, la verdad soy nuevo en el foro, 
hace años que habia dejado atras esta área y ahora deseo empezar de nuevo,
ahora me quiero dedicar para iniciar en iniciar construyendo un equipo ozonificador
y espero encontrar a alguien quien me pueda asesorar para empezar.

Saludos 
JoseRamirez


----------



## JCORemix (Sep 19, 2012)

Hola Amigos, mi nombre es Julio Cesar. Desde hace un tiempo se me dio por empezar a incursionar en la electrónica, mas que nada con lo relacionado a sonido e iluminación. Soy Electrisista y DJ (linda combibacion, ja) En estos momentos estoy construyendo, para mi,,una Video Rockola, la cual tiene un sistema de luces audioritmicas, laser, sonido 5.1 y otros chiches que les voy a ir agregando, si alguno le interesa podria subir planos, o info de la misma... Espero podamos compartir buenos momentos en este foro, así como también info y ademas poder ser útil para lo que necesiten y también espero no les moleste si acudo a sus conocimientos con alguna duda o pregunta...

Bueno, asi me presento Amigos... Estamos en contacto!!
Saludos !!!
Julio Cesar - JCORemix


----------



## juliocesar71 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hola a todos
Mi nombre Julio Cesar, me fascina la electrónica por lo cual acudo a este foro ya que es muy útil en mis proyectos, en lo que pueda colaborar con gusto.



Con gusto

JULIO CESAR


----------



## djmarti111 (Sep 19, 2012)

HOLA PS ANTES que NADA  les mando saludos a todos lo del foro,  i pues ojalá sea
muy agradable  presenciar respuesta k nos sean de mucha ayuda

ps comensems,, yo soy un fan de la musica electronica y pues apenas hace hace como 2 años me empezo a gustar el mundo de la musica de djs , y pues yo como fan aqui tratando de poder entender y aprender sobre todo, mas sobre lo que es el tema de armar, reparar , luces,audio,programas, hadwere ok ps saludo nuevamente 
y 
se la pasén bien


----------



## JCORemix (Sep 19, 2012)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Mi nombre Julio Cesar, me fascina la electrónica por lo cual acudo a este foro ya que es muy útil en mis proyectos, en lo que pueda colaborar con gusto.
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas Gracias!!! Conocía le sitio que mencionaste, la verdad e sacado grandes ideas de ahi. Una Abrazo!!


----------



## rtvfull (Sep 20, 2012)

hola, me llamo Roberto...soy tecnico...trabajo en electronica desde 1990...salu2 al foro.-


----------



## montse cervelo (Sep 20, 2012)

hola a todos Soy Montse y quiero aprender.Saludos.


----------



## gtprdp (Sep 20, 2012)

hola , me llamo Ricardo soy de mar del plata argentina y me interesa mucho la electronica. Soy tecnico mecanico electricista .


----------



## Flaconsius (Sep 20, 2012)

Que buena onda que hay en los Post de cada uno.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## vicom (Sep 20, 2012)

buenas, buenas, mi nombre es victor vivo en guadalajara estoy estudiando electronica basica y pues pretendo al entrar a este foro la retroalimentacion para comprender lo mejor posible la electronica y aplicarla en aparatos que esten en mal funcionamiento como fuente de trabajo enfocado a la electronica digital. Un saludo


----------



## lalinmartin (Sep 20, 2012)

hola un saludo a todos mi nombre es jose luis apodo Lalin soy de la CD de morelia Mexico
y estoy trabajando en zacatecas mexico en una empresa de rotulos luminosos por lo  que parte 
de mi trabajo es manejar iluminacion leds y circuitos para leds por lo que me intereso aprender
Elctronica digital para entender mejor y diseñar circuitos estoy apenas aprendiendo en Pic Basi Pro
espero Colaborar en lo que pueda Y agradesco a todos los colaboran en este foro y ayudan en el apredizaje  un saludo a todos


----------



## Ferwin (Sep 21, 2012)

Que onda! soy ferwin de MEXICO, soy Ingeniero electrico y quiero aprender cosas nuevas, FELICIDADES  a todos y espero aportar buenas cosas...saludos!!!


----------



## pacoppes (Sep 21, 2012)

Hola que tal estáis, soy Francisco e Ingeniero Industrial, me interesa el tema de Dspic con proteus.

Un saludo.


----------



## Arnaldoernesto (Sep 21, 2012)

Hola a todos soy Arnaldoernesto de Argentina , un saludo afectuoso a todos, trabajo en el rubro electromecanica del automotor y me apasiona la inyeccion electronica ,pues me dedico al escaneo computarizado, rubro muy amplio y que avanza rapidisimo asi que entre trabajo y lectura para estar informado no alcanza el dia, espero servir en algo para cualquier consulta, mis conocimientos son muy amplios en mecanica y electro, a sus ordenes; pa lo que guste, nos vemos. y gracias por la recepcion.-


----------



## igliberty (Sep 21, 2012)

Hola a todos! Soy Ignacio, de Venezuela,  respecto a mi profesión es común escuchar aquello de que "la Economía es un asunto muy importante como para dejarlo solo en manos de los Economistas", pues por analogía, pienso que la Electrónica es un asunto tan primordial en este mundo, como para dejarlo únicamente en las manos de aquellos que la comprenden y la dominan; algunos legos, como yo, también queremos participar.


----------



## Faydos (Sep 21, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos (aqui son las 17:40) y me encuentro feliz de estar en compania virtual de eletronicos  , yo soy tecnico medio de electronica y mi anhelo es aprender más de la electronica y creo hallarme en el sitio correcto. Y tambien aportare mis conocimiento. atte Freddy Alberto


----------



## Kabuto7 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro. Soy estudiante de Electrónica básica y pretendo en este foro buscar información y ayuda en momentos determinados..

salu2.


----------



## Fakox (Sep 21, 2012)

Hola! 
Llegué recién, se ve bastante nuevo el foro, estudio Ingeniería Civil Electrónica en la UTFSM Chile, segundo año. Decidí entrar para buscar más información sobre el área y poder tener un conocimiento más amplio y aplicado de lo que veo en clases. Ademas espero aportar con mis conocimientos.

Un saludo a todos los usuarios


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2012)

saludos y bienvenido ¡¡


----------



## luilly2012 (Sep 21, 2012)

hola atodos los del foro mi nombre es luis ,soy de santiago de chile,y el foro es de los mejores que he visto,son amigables y pacientes con los mas lesos como yo jajaja
saludos y sigan asi


----------



## marco hdz (Sep 21, 2012)

HOOola a toda la comunidad de este buen foro y que es de mucha ayuda.
My nombre es marco, tengo 17años , soy de México específicamente de tehuacan ,puebla .no soy tan distinto como a todos en este foro también me encanta la electrónica hasta puedo decir que es apasionante desde armar un circuito hasta pensar que vas hacer en tu próximo proyecto o como lo vas a solucionar todas esas cosas me agradan.
espero ser útil para todos en este foro, espero tener alguna respuesta para algunas pregunta .
saludos. 
y recuerden que la diferencia la hacen las personas  que no se rinde.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2012)

todo buen electrónico es muy persistente,igual los programadores ,no dormir asta lograr el resultado deseado ¡¡
ese es el espiritu de todo aquel que se precie electrónico ¡¡¡ arriba nuestra pasión ¡¡
bienvenido ¡¡


----------



## fbigote (Sep 22, 2012)

Hola a todos.

Soy Félix y entro a participar en este foro con la intención de apreder y trastear un poco.

Saludos.


----------



## daniel28 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hola a todos soy daniel y vengo aca para aprender de aquellos que saben de muchos temas mas que yo y para instruirme mas en nuevos temas


----------



## Angelgp1 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hola, como dice la petición: toca presentación...

Nombre: Angel Guerrero
Profesión: Tecnologo en Electronica
Formación: Actualmente Estudiante de Ingenieria en Electronica
Conocimientos: Un poco de esto, algo de aquello y un tanto de lo otro.


----------



## rpg (Sep 22, 2012)

Saludos a todos, me llamo Ruben, soy un aficionado a la electrónica, espero aprender mucho de ustedes, gracias por esta oportunidad.


----------



## jotadeco (Sep 22, 2012)

hola a todos
mi nombre es jose alfonso de la cruz, soy de Colombia, técnico en electrónica y tecnologo en sistemas


----------



## lucasss (Sep 22, 2012)

hola a todos, me llamo lucas, no estudio sobre estos temas pero me interesa bastante, llegue aca por una duda con un circuito, saludos


----------



## ENRIQUE CORDERO (Sep 22, 2012)

saludo a todos miembros de la comunidad me llamo enrique cordero me alegro de pertenecer a su comunidad soy un curioso de la electrónica y espero aprender con ustedes muchas gracias hasta luego


----------



## Cominus (Sep 22, 2012)

hola a todos me llamo cesar y estoy iniciando en esto de la electronica, espero aprender cosas nuevas aqui, y ayudar en lo que pueda...


----------



## Travis12 (Sep 23, 2012)

hola comunidad, espero estarnos leyendo mucho por aqui, no soy experto ni nada pero muy hobbista y me gusta compartir ideas y soluciones!

Saludos!


----------



## Oscaroto (Sep 23, 2012)

Hola a todos. Hace tiempo no me pillaba un foro que mereciera la pena leer. Soy estudiante de electrónica en la universidad tecnica Federico Santa María en Chile, y he encontrado un conocimiento invaluable en este foro. Espero poder en el futuro compartir los proyectos e ideas locas que se me vayan ocurriendo. Saludos


----------



## ENRIQUE CORDERO (Sep 23, 2012)

buenas a todos soy un curioso de la electronica y espero compartir con ustedes algo nuevo en conocimientos


----------



## metalyosi (Sep 23, 2012)

hola gente!! bueno hace muchos años que vengo luchando" con la electronica je je soy tecnico reparador y me hubiese encantado llegar a ingeniero pero bue no me dieron los numeros en su momento jej asi que espero compartir experiencias y poder seguir aprendiendo en este rubro.... salud!!!


----------



## Fork (Sep 23, 2012)

Hola a todos como están!  Soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica de ultimo año, pero desde mis año de secundaria que me apasiona la electrónica!
He echo un recorrido parcial por el foro, y todo tema me parece super interesante. Espero poder compartir mis inquietudes y ayudar también para que podamos crecer en conocimiento en esta apasionante mundo de la electrónica! Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## keegaNN (Sep 24, 2012)

Hola a todos.! Me presento, me llamo eustaquio


----------



## tromds (Sep 24, 2012)

Hola,

Hace mucho que estoy registrado, leo mucho y participo poco, no por que no quiera, si no, por que sois unos maquinas todos. Ahora no recuerdo si me presenté,  pero me vuelve a presentar y ya.

Saludos.


----------



## carto (Sep 24, 2012)

Hola a todos soy Omar de Costa Rica , me dedico a la programación y trabajos de computadoras para vehiculos , estoy a la orden para cualquier consulta en este ramo. Saludos.


----------



## luis12011988 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hola a todos, como sbran soy nuevo y al buscar ayuda sobre un trabajo que me han dejado en mi universidad me di con la sorpresa de encontrar este foro que al parecer tiene todo el material requerido para poder aprender y espero sigan asi, creciendo con cada año que pase.


----------



## roppeca (Sep 24, 2012)

Hola...vivo en Mexico y soy fan de la aviacion tanto real como virtual , estoy en proceso de construir un simulador de vuelo casero , todos los paneles de simulacion llevan mucha electronica , etiendo un poco del tema pero no lo domino al 100 , gracias por aceptarme en este gran foro y estoy a sus ordenes...gracias !


----------



## Alvaro1414 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hola : Me llamo Alvaro y vivo en Santiago de Chile estudie Ingeniería Electrónica, pero no terminé la carrera. Hasta ahora no he retomado la electrónica, salvo pequeños proyectos. Actualmente trabajo en Metro.Pero me gustan los trenes y los helicópteros...ya sean maquetas o reales. Para mí es un honor ver y aportar con mí granito de arena a este gran grupo.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## ian20 (Sep 24, 2012)

hola hola me disen ian y decidi formar parte de este gran grupo por que quiero adentrarme en el mundo de la electronica aun que apenas soy un principiante, pero con el tiempo espero ayudar a resolver las dudas que surjan a nuestros colegas saludos.


----------



## edac1692 (Sep 24, 2012)

hola a todos!!!
soy de México y estoy estudiando Ing. Electrónica, me suscribí a este foro por que me pareció interesante y muy útil, felicitaciones a los administradores.
Saludos!


----------



## EMBOBINADOTOROIDAL (Sep 24, 2012)

Buenas noche me llamo Wilfredo soy de Venezuela,me interesa aprender mas de los conocimientos que tengo y tambien estoy dispuesto a transmitir los que domino actualmente,reparo y estoy buscando informacion para diseñar embobinadora ,por los momentos hago el prototipo,ya que no existe nadie en la red que te lo coloque facil de hacer,le aviso cuando este realizado el proyecto


----------



## karlson (Sep 24, 2012)

Después de tiempo mirando el foro, me decido a apuntarme y saludar al personal...
Nos veremos...


----------



## dario4am (Sep 24, 2012)

Hola me llamo Dario Alejandro soy de Formosa Argentina es un placer poder participar de este foro con gente que tambien gusta de esto que es la electronica y reparacion.


----------



## cqtsdss (Sep 25, 2012)

Buenas me llamo Juan y llevo en esto de la electrónica unos pocos años, así como veintisiete, estudié electrónica industrial pero por circunstancias de la vida llevo muchos años metido en el mundo del audio profesional y la iluminación. Me gusta también mucho el tema de los microcontroladores pero, a pesar de tener toneladas de documentación y entrenadores, etc; aún no he encontrado el tiempo para poder ponerme al día con el asunto. Y lo cierto es que me dá miedo meterme con ese mundo ya que creo que me voy a "enganchar" y tengo una familia que atender.
Como información adicional llevo muchos años dando servicios a varias marcas de las que no voy a dar nombre, pero si veo mensajes relacionados con las mismas no duden en que prestaré toda la colaboración que esté a mi alcance.


----------



## EDGARDO MEZA V (Sep 25, 2012)

me llamo edgardo y soy tecnico electronico ya hace 43 años  y estudie electronica en la U DEL ESTADO, SOY DE CHILE   y estoy en el sur en cañete los felicito por todo estos, y muchas gracias::


----------



## jgsz (Sep 25, 2012)

hola, soy uno de los muchos que quiere dar un paso más en el tema de la electrónica, mi nivel es básico. Es un gusto para mí formar parte de este grupo, un saludo a todos los foreros


----------



## mwtt (Sep 25, 2012)

hola amigos saludos a todos estoy aquí para aprender de ustedes soy una persona que me gusta la electrónica  pero me dedico a las reparaciones de teléfonos celulares así que si desean ayuda sobre este tema estoy a sus ordenes y así mismo aprender de sus conocimientos


----------



## ceit (Sep 25, 2012)

hola a todos  los del foro de la comunidad de electronica estoy  muy  agradecido con los aportes y sus diferentes puntos de vista en lo que respecta el mundo de la electronica , son aportes muy valiosos para mi persona , permitanme presentarme soy tecnico electronico  , trabajo como tecnico en energia  actualmente estudio ing. electronica y muchas gracias por permitirme ser parte del foro


----------



## kumaXD (Sep 25, 2012)

hola que tal me llamo henry, soy un fanatico en electronica de audio ya que soy guitarrista. y me interesa el tema de pedales y preamplificadores. estoy muy entusiasmado de pertenecer a esta comunidad. desde ya gracias por la prontas respuetas que me haran llegar con mis dudas e inquietudes.


----------



## Riuzke (Sep 25, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Diego, solo tengo conocimientos muy basicos de electronica pero me apasiona de verdad, cuento con ustedes para aprender cada dia de todos los que estan aqui.

 "No es de estupidos preguntar,
  es de estupidos quedarse con la duda"


----------



## Marcoantonioe (Sep 25, 2012)

Hola a todos(as), soy Marco Antonio, Bogotano y fanàtico de la tecnologìa electrònica/elèctrica y todas aquellas innovaciones modernas.


----------



## ricardolg (Sep 25, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es Ricardo y tengo 53 años comence a estudiar a los 14 años y un año despues empece con mis primeras reparaciones,me gusta mucho lo referente a amplificadores de audio.Gracias por permitirme formar parte de esta comunidad.Saludos a todos.


----------



## guillermo2 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hola hobistas, me llamo guillermo y espero no darle muchos dolores de cabeza, ya que la mia se rompe seguido. Como soy cabezon, prefiero hacer las cosas por mi mismo en vez de comprarlas echas, sino que gusto tiene. No hay nada como hacerlo vos mismo, con orgullo y placer a pesar de tantos tropiezos, lo importante es el resultado y eso me hace bien, feliz. Gracias.:d


----------



## jose l (Sep 25, 2012)

holaa soy josè buen día ..DIOS les bendiga; técnico electricista me encanta la electrónica y espero realizar mis primeros proyectos con su ayuda graciasss...


----------



## aldebaran46 (Sep 25, 2012)

Saludos, soy Ricardo, tengo la inquietud de conocer como se hacen muchos de los circuitos que usamos en la cotidianidad, para entenderlos y si me es posible hacerlos como un hobby.

Aprender es mi intención.
Gracias de antemano a todos, foreros y lectores


----------



## pintxo21 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hola a todos!!!!
Soy nuevo en esta comunidad. Estoy viendo que es muy completa asi que me enganchare rapido jeje.
Queria dar la enhorabuena a los que hacen posible este foro.
un saludo a todos!!!


----------



## mulardo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hola a todos,

Me he unido a esta comunidad por mi interés en trapichear con aparatos electrónicos. Espero aprender de todos.

Gracias
Mulardo


----------



## darta12 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hola,mi nombre es Dataniel soy de Panama y estoy ingresando en el mundo de la electronica y programacion desde ya muchas gracias; ya que quierocomprender lo mejor posible la electronica y poder brindar mis conocimientos e ideas.


----------



## HERNAAAN (Sep 26, 2012)

Buenas tardes gente aficionada a la electronica, hace bastante que vengo siguiendo el foro desde lejos por la seriedad que se toman las cosas, el compañerismo que hay y la aficion y gusto que hay por la tecnologia, y viendo todo eso opte por presentarme formalmente al foro, Mi nombre es Hernan Reinero, soy tecnico electronico recibido en el San Jose de aca de Rosario, al ir a esta escuela me facilitaron todo lo que es la practica de electronica, haciendo que cada vez me guste mas la electronica, estoy haciendo un terciario de Tecnico superior. La electronica me encanta y se que con todos los genios en ella que hay aca me pueden ayudar con dudas y demas que tenga. Y si puedo ayudar en algo no dudare en hacerlo.

Un saludo para todos


----------



## bravo marcos (Sep 26, 2012)

hola buenas noches a todos del foro saludos desde venezuela, me llamo marcos soy tecnico en electronica y refrigeracion me gusta este foro porque asi podemos compartir nuestros conocimientos y aprender cada dia en esta bella profesion, y recuerden tener mucha paciencia y dedicacion


----------



## inusual (Sep 26, 2012)

hola amigos, saludos desde chile mi nombre es pablo y ase bastante vengo siguiendo el foro, me encanta la electronica y leer aca me llena hahaha saludos..


----------



## aavila (Sep 26, 2012)

Hola, Buenas Noches, soy arquitecto, siempre he visto a los "Electronicos" como unos genios, mis respeto para todos ustedes. Tengo varios clientes que quieren que le haga trabajos con iluminacion con led controlado, he decidido incursionar en la investigacion y estudio de la Electronica basica, suficiente para realizar los trabajos que se vayan presentando e ir abordando mayores retos.... Cuento con Ustedes.!!!! En la medida que vaya adquiriendo conocimientos seguro sere de ayuda para algun principiante. Gracias y por favor disculpen preguntas basicas que les haga, seguro investigare antes de formularlas. Puerto Ordaz, Venezuela.


----------



## argosx12 (Sep 26, 2012)

hola que tal saludos a todos un gran saludo a todos los de foro de electronica


----------



## jaireo (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola que tal un cordial saludo a todos


----------



## ffvamp69 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola,me llamo fernando y espero aprender mucho con vosotros


----------



## danko2604 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola que tal soy nuevo en las cuestiones de electronica pero mis amigos me han recomnedado visitar este tipo de foros para aclarar muchas de mis dudas.....


----------



## kykyly (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola a todos soy Jose  de Sevilla  espero aprender con ustedes mucho , que sois unos figuras


----------



## gabriel17 (Sep 27, 2012)

saludos a todos soy de ecuador quisiera aprender mas de esta bella carrera que mueve al mundo


----------



## jassmon (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy de Barcelona y me uno a vosotros con el fin de aprender y compartir.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## BKAR (Sep 27, 2012)

Sean BIENVENIDOS!!!!
que tengan una cordial estancia en el foro!!!
comenten, pregunten, encontraran cosas interesantes en su sección favorita del foro, quemen muchos circuitos!!!(naa mentira, en lo posible que funcionen de maravilla )


----------



## pedropin (Sep 27, 2012)

Buen dia soy de Colombia.
Entre a este foro y me ha gustado bastante por lo mucho que se puede aprender aqui.
Estoy empezando con la electronica como hobby.

Desde Colombia un saludo para todos.


----------



## ESKALENO (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola amigos, me acabo de registrar en este fantástico foro para aprender y aportar en lo que pueda, me encanta la electrónica y todo tipo de cacharros que se muevan con electricidad.

Saludos.


----------



## henrycito (Sep 27, 2012)

Gracias por aceptarme en su foro, me habían recomendado registrarme aqui...


----------



## JOLUCI (Sep 27, 2012)

hola

aqui me presento, soy José Luis y vivo en Brasil, soy tecnico en electronica .

saludos!!1


----------



## TuBii (Sep 27, 2012)

Buenas noches, saludos desde Mexico, estoy listo para aprender mucho del foro gracias


----------



## txoriemotions (Sep 28, 2012)

Hola soy Ivan desde bilbao. Estoy intentando aprender lo que puedo, como puedo, de forma autodidacta...Muchas gracias por los aportes, he conseguido un libro muy interesante.
Un saludo


----------



## shato (Sep 28, 2012)

Hola a todos, me presento como Shato, tengo muy poco conocimiento practico de electrónica, me dedico a montajes básicamente mecánicos de ascensores, y anteriormente a instalaciones eléctricas. Conocí ésta página buscando por la RED, y me pareció interesante.


----------



## Salvador Martinez (Sep 28, 2012)

Muy buenas tardes estimados y finos amigos del foro, me presento ante Uds. mi nombre es Salvador Martínez, solo soy aficionado en la electrónica pero espero ser de ayuda en algún momento, yo vivo en la ciudad de los temblores, México D.F.  les agradezco de antemano su fina atención y estaremos en contacto. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## PacoPepe (Sep 28, 2012)

Saludos a todos desde Córdoba - España, quiero entrar al mundo de la electronica y creo que este foro será un buen principio. Vengo del mundo de la informática, y me interesa fusionar ambos campos para el Control de Procesos Industriales


----------



## Nextor754 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hola muy buenas, me llamo Nestor y soy de Argentina, ando incursionando en la electronica, soy técnico electromecánico y tengo 27 años.


----------



## juan087 (Sep 28, 2012)

hola que tal, saludos a todos en el foro. mi nombre es juan espero colaborar en lo que pueda segun mis conocimientos. suerte para todos


----------



## carlosatilio (Sep 29, 2012)

Hola a todos los foreros:

Me llamo Carlos Atilio y me gusta la electrónica. Quisiera aprender mucho con Ustedes. Saludos a todos.


----------



## jomofe (Sep 29, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Jose, soy español y no soy electrónico, sólo guitarrista aficionado e iniciándome en el mundillo de los electrones. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## chavis (Sep 29, 2012)

gracias por esta oportunidad de ayuda soy salvador Zapien estudiante de electronica 10 semestre osea ta casi acabando espero poder ayudarnos


----------



## 10polipoli (Sep 30, 2012)

Hola, soy Hipólito de Málaga Poli para los amigos, aficionado a la electronica, un saludo


----------



## marcos ramos martinez (Sep 30, 2012)

Ola me llamó Marcos Ramos martínez me interesan muchos temas y espero ame ayuden o yo a ustedes soy estudiante y soy de La paz Bolivia


----------



## ricardogaspar (Sep 30, 2012)

Hola! Soy Ricardo, tengo 15 años, soy Portugués y vivo en Portugal. Tengo la electrónica como un hobby y esperamos que en el futuro como una profesión. Estoy estudiando Electrónica.


----------



## luis1718 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hola Mi nombre es Luis vivo en Puerto Rico. Saludos a todos y gracias por dejarme ser parte de esta gran familia.


----------



## WILFASA (Sep 30, 2012)

hola,,a todos los siberElectronicos personas interesadas en este arte de la electronica y los sistemas,, soy de Colombia espero colaborarles,en todos los aspectos igualmente resivir su ayuda,para asi engrandecer esta bonita profesion,,Que Dios les vendiga Parceros...


----------



## enrique68 (Sep 30, 2012)

Gracias por dejarme ser parte de su foro, soy de Colombia, trabajo como técnico automotriz y me interesa la parte electrónica de los automóviles........Dios los bendiga a todos.


----------



## enrideoz (Sep 30, 2012)

Hola a todos saludos desde leon guanajuato mexico


----------



## pauldavid (Oct 1, 2012)

Hola, Me llamo Paul David Zamora, vivo en Leon Guanajuato, Mexico. Soy amante de la electronica y me facina este mundo, me encanta aprender y disfruto el leer el sitio. me encantaria hubiera mas proyectos sobre ecologia. ... Dios Los Bendiga a TODOS Donde esten. Un fuerte Abrazo...

Su Amigo.  Paul David Zamora


----------



## andhy (Oct 1, 2012)

hola , soy Yamina Andrade, de Perú, soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica y me interesa mucho los temas acerca de  robots ..espero poder aprender muchas cosas en este foro... =).
Bueno exitos y saludos!!!!...


----------



## siz182 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Jon y estoy estudiando un grado superior de electronica. 

Estamos usando un metodo de ensañanza que se llama PBL, y por lo tanto tenemos que hacer proyectos de elctronica buscandonos un poco la vida, y con lo que nos enseñaron el ano pasado.

He encontrado este foro y me a gustado mucho porque la gente se ayuda mucho!

Espero aprender muchas cosas en este foro


----------



## armandobautista01 (Oct 1, 2012)

HOla  a todos me llamo Jose y me facina este foro Felicito alos moderadores 
y a toddos sus particcipantes buena informacion y confiable, yo me gusta la electronica  soy aficionadio a ella  pasen feliz Dia a todos y mis respeto para este foro


----------



## icie (Oct 1, 2012)

Hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro y soy un pasionado de la electronica, actualmente estoy trabajando en un proyecto enfocado al monitoreo y adquisición de datos usando los ya famosos microcontroladores PIC espero me puedan ayudar a darle finalidad a mi pryecto de ante mano muchas gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## hackcab123 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hola doy hackcab123 y me gusta todo lo relacionado a la electrónica aun que no se mucho me gustaría aprender mas... saludos


----------



## miguel20844 (Oct 2, 2012)

hola a todos me gusta mucho la electronica y soy muy aficionado a la radio transmisor, me gusta aprender a fondo todo sobre transmisores fm.. gracias


----------



## kitt2000 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hola a todos, me llaman Jordi, y tengo mas bien poca idea sobre el campo de circuitos integrados. Me apasiona el campo del sonido y de los PICAXE. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2012)

¡ Bienvenidos todos los Nuevos !


----------



## waltandra (Oct 2, 2012)

Novato en electrónica. Soy un simple aficionado a la electrónica, me parece muy instructivo este foro por ahora me dedico a leer, no puedo dar ninguna apreciación  ya que mis conocimientos son muy primarios, desde ya muchas gracias por aceptarme en este foro.....Saludos Walter


----------



## ulises50 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es Carles, vivo en Barcelona.

He estado leyendo alguno de los hilos de este foro y me he decidido a darme de alta, no se si podré ser útil en alguno de los temas pero si entra dentro de mis conocimientos lo intentaré.


Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 2, 2012)

bienvenido compañeros nuevos y también los que desde hace tiempo nos leen


----------



## sagraf (Oct 2, 2012)

Hola.

Saludos a todos mi nombre es Rafael soy Técnico Electromecánico y de Hobby me encanta la electronica por lo cual me encanto el foro y espero aportar algo como adquirir sus aportaciones buen dia


----------



## claudio0007 (Oct 2, 2012)

saludos desde chile a todos los aficionados de la electronica electricidad....etc.


----------



## Bubabalu (Oct 2, 2012)

Hola amigos-as. Soy chileno, pero resido hace 30 años en Barcelona, osea me siento  de ambos lados y me gusta la radioafición en particular .


----------



## MUM (Oct 2, 2012)

me llamo mum (marcos urdaneta marcucci) soy tecnico en electronica digital y me he interesado en conocer su comunidad y sus temas de interes para nosotros los tecnicos , gracias por recibirme . hasta pronto.



quisiera conocer temas relacionados con programacion de microprocesadores pic mas afondo


----------



## aguilar blancas (Oct 2, 2012)

mi nonbre  es alejandro aguilar  blancas   soy  de  estado de  mexico   en tecamac   quiero participar en este foro  para  aprender  y aportar  lo  mas  que pueda  al  grupo  me pongo a sus  ordenes  y  les  agradesco  me den la  oportunidad  de  participar


----------



## anthonyqp (Oct 2, 2012)

mi nombre es anthony  soy de peru    espero llevarme bien con todos


----------



## ccorbon (Oct 2, 2012)

Buenas noches a todos. Soy Paco desde la provincia de Albacete (España) aficionado a la tecnología y un poco trasto. Espero aprender de todos vosotros.


----------



## sebascolo (Oct 2, 2012)

buenas noches a todos mi nombre es sebastian soy estudiante de ing electronica en colombia y eme aqui dispuesto a aprender y a ayurdar en lo que pueda


----------



## chay (Oct 2, 2012)

Que tal buenas (noches/días)   mi nombre es isaías soy estudiante de ing. Electrónica  con especialidad a fin en mecatrónica   voy en tercer semestre ,  y considero que mis conocimientos   son de un novato , pero siempre busco la manera de mejorar así que eme aquí. en lo que pueda colaborar lo are con gusto. por cierto es la primera vez que pertenezco aun foro


----------



## flote (Oct 3, 2012)

Hola que tal chicos/as! Soy un ingeniero electronico y estoy aqui para ayudar y aprender todo lo que pueda de este maravilloso mundo!!!

Un saludo.


----------



## daemonmasther (Oct 3, 2012)

Hola como estas todos, soy estudiante de la carrera de ingeniería electrónica, en república dominicana, tengo deseos de aprender en esta pagina y también de aportar parte de mis conocimientos, que tengan un buen día.


----------



## angise (Oct 3, 2012)

HOLA!!! a todos!!,   weno soy nueva aqui en el Foro, me parece interesante que mediante este medio podamos compartir muchos temas de Electrónica, como estudiante de ingeniería electrónica me agrada bastante la idea de aprender y compartir los conocimietos, es más, si es para implementarlos!!, Gracias a todos por la BIENVENIDA!!


----------



## sorga (Oct 3, 2012)

Hola. Me llamo Javier, soy un principiante total. Mi idea es aprender un poco y sacarme algunas dudas.
Saludos


----------



## ferdanyel (Oct 3, 2012)

Hola comunidad  mi nombre es daniel ramirez  soy estudiante de ing electronica, en matamoros mexico
de momento estoy aki para aprender de ustedes  y me a servido mucho  se los agradesco, 
felicitaciones al crador de este foro  y a todos los conocedores y expertos del tema  que las comparten con nosotros los novatos. Saludos y que tengan un exelente dia


----------



## BreakXpressioN (Oct 3, 2012)

Buenas noches de a todos desde el Sur de España! Soy de Marbella y tengo 22 años..!! Aunque me registre en el 2.008 NUNCA he llegado a usar esta cuenta..!! 

Espero que me ayuden con un tema que tengo en mente y me gustaria realizarlo antes del sabado! Muchas gracias


----------



## jorgecano2000 (Oct 3, 2012)

hola me llamo jorge . Soy un fanático de la electrónica    me gusta mucho hacer experimentos  y 
 Soy un reparador de hace ya muchos añitos : y este foro  es lo que buscaba 
 Espero poder ayudar  en lo que pueda y este a mi alcance 
 Un saludo a todos : y sigamos así


----------



## electum (Oct 3, 2012)

hola soy yongilber carrillo, tecnico en electronica dedicado a reparar tv, espero ayudar en algo saludos desde  tumbes Perú


----------



## TECNOLOGIASGM (Oct 4, 2012)

Hola soy Gustavo Mallma, soy apasionado de la ELECTRONICA lo vivo todod los dias, Me encanta el diseño y el desarrollo, permitanme compartir experiencias , colaborare en lo que sea posible para hacer este mundo mejor... Gracias


----------



## hibiscusblau (Oct 4, 2012)

Hola 

Me llamo Roser, soy ingeniera electrónica desde hace poco y quiero mejorar mis conocimientos de electrónica con vuestra experiencia. Espero a la larga poder ayudarnos yo a vosotros.

Saludos


----------



## marioarena (Oct 4, 2012)

Hola a todos Soy Mario desde la Republica Argentina, trabajo en el Departamento de Avionica de Aerolineas Argentinas Division instrumental Aeronautico.
Soy un apasionado de la electronica, estoy a disposicion de uds.


----------



## markosp (Oct 4, 2012)

Hola me llamo Marcos de Uruguay trabajo en informatica y electronica en un centro de estudios publico ahora estoy con el agro que esta muy de moda por estos lares 
Saludos a las ordenes


----------



## maxxbinder (Oct 4, 2012)

Hola Electrónicos!!
Me llamo Maximiliano, soy de capital federal, Argentina....
Soy Técnico en Electrónica de 36 años... No me dediqué a esto porque la vida me fue llevando para sistemas... hace un tiempo que me volvió a picar el bichito de aspirar humos de resina del estaño y quemarme los dedos  así que estaré dando vueltas por acá par volver a ponerme a tiro...

Saludos

Maxx


----------



## ernest57 (Oct 4, 2012)

hola , buenas tardes , mi nombre es Ernesto y vivo en Argentina , tengo conocimientos muy basicos de electronica , espero aprender algo mas y ayudar a quien lo necesite , saludos para todos


----------



## domingo69 (Oct 4, 2012)

buenas tarde mi nombre es domingo soy de cordoba españa y aunque no entiendo mucho de electronica si me interesan tolos los temas relacionados y ademas necesitio ayuda que expondre en el foro donde mas conveniente vea
gracias


----------



## gussy (Oct 4, 2012)

hola a todos!! mi nombres es gustavo hernandez, tengo 46 años y me ah gustado la electronica desde los 12 años. pero en donde vivia no habia estos medios, siempre buscaba revistas de electronica para saber mas de ello. cuando cambie de recidencia me meti en la red y empece a indagar acerca de este interesante mundo, de la electronica mi pasion son los led y hago lamparas para el auto y casa, lo demas lo seguire aprendiendo de ustedes. muchas gracias a todos por participar en esta pagina que es lo mejor que eh visto, gracias a todos y espero eprender mas de ustedes. -aclaro; no se nada de electronica pero en lo que pueda ayudar estoy a sus ordenes.


----------



## bellotero69 (Oct 4, 2012)

Me llamo Alberto soy de Cáceres tengo 17 años y me encanta la electronica y la informatica , programo c# y Java . Actualmente embarcado en la fundación de una empresa de Electronica. Pc,tablets,accesorios,moviles.

Mi movil es un meizu X4 

controlo cinema 4d, after effects,photoshoft,vsb10,blender,maya,eclipse,sony vegas,etc.
y ya no se que mas contar si quieres saber mas sobre mi pregunta lo que quieras.


----------



## richi78x (Oct 4, 2012)

Buen día!

Me da gusto formar parte de la comunidad, mi nombre es Ricardo García, soy de México y estoy estudiando una especialidad en Ingeniería en Mecatrónica, soy Ing. en Sistemas con nociones básicas de la electrónica, por lo que buscando ayuda en internet me encontré con este foro que me parece muy interesante y enriquecedor.

Saludos a todos!!


----------



## juanceloco (Oct 4, 2012)

muchas gracia por aceptarme en este foro porfa me podrian dar un sitio donde puedo descargar la guia ecg de electrónica por favor les agradesco de antemano


----------



## manchip (Oct 4, 2012)

hola un nuevo forero por aquie gracias por aceptarme


----------



## pechiche (Oct 4, 2012)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



hola buenas noches me llamo Esmely Novoa Ruidiaz, y me gusta el sonido semi profesional soy de colombia

Muy buenas noches gracias por aceptarme en este foro mi nombre es Esmely Novoa Ruidiaz, soy un apasionado al sonido semi profesional , saludos desde colombia


----------



## tomsdaro (Oct 4, 2012)

Hola soy toms  la verdad es que me gusto mucho la pagina ya que vi que hay artos entendidos en el tema y yo estoy recien empezando con lo de la electronica


----------



## Okstiv (Oct 5, 2012)

Hola genete soy Okstiv, estudiante de mecatronica. Me gustaria poder ayudar en estos foros x)


----------



## esteban120 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hola me llamo esteban me gusta reparar todo lo relacionado con la electronica un saludo


----------



## Juan Ruiz (Oct 5, 2012)

Hola a todos me presento,me llamo Juan Ruiz y mis hobby es el aeromodelismo y la electronica,por ese motivo estoy aqui,espero poder ayudar en algo y tambien que me ayuden ami.

Un saludo para todos.


----------



## jose2323 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hola me Jose y vivo en tenerife y soy aficionado al mundo del rc lo cual me lleva por el mundillo de la electronica. Mis conocimientos son basicos ya que me dedico a la informatica y la electronica es un hobby. 

Saludos


----------



## hdlalo (Oct 5, 2012)

Hola amigos de foros de electronica, me llamo Horacio y soy san martin de los andes provincia del Neuquen de argentina, me dedico a la mecanica desde hace muchos años y poco a poco voy actualizando mis conocimientos en electronica ya que cada dia mas es impresindible para estar actualizado,


----------



## Edwaard (Oct 5, 2012)

Hola amigos del Foro. Me llamo Eduardo, soy de la provincia de Jujuy, en el norte de Argentina. Soy profesor de Física con especialización en electrónica. Espero serles útil a los que gustan de la electrónica como hobby o como profesión. Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## jaos96 (Oct 5, 2012)

hola a todos, mi nombre es juan y soy estudiante de preparatoria, actualmente aunque no sé mucho de esto me encanta, y si puedo paso horas aplicando lo que ya sé, o aprendiendo nuevas cosas.


----------



## shoel151 (Oct 5, 2012)

hey que tal a todos mi nombre es cándido vargas soy dominicano trabajo fabricando joyas y quiero aprender electrónica tengo 30 años espero estar a tiempo para aprender y espero me ayuden es un honor pertenecer a este foro


----------



## Electronec (Oct 6, 2012)

shoel151 dijo:


> hey que tal a todos mi nombre es cándido vargas soy dominicano trabajo fabricando joyas y quiero aprender electrónica tengo 30 años espero estar a tiempo para aprender y espero me ayuden es un honor pertenecer a este foro



Como suele decirse, Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.

Bienvenidos al Foro.

Saludos.


----------



## netma (Oct 6, 2012)

oTro que se une con 30 años. Este foro es lo mejorcito que hay por la red. Enhorabuena a todos.


----------



## kmsore (Oct 6, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es juan maria,aprovecho para saludar a todos los foreros,espero poder aprender mucho en este foro.Gracias a todos.


----------



## dquimbert (Oct 6, 2012)

Holas electroniqueros!!!! Soy diego quimbert  amante de la electronica, ia, robotica, y mas... Soy estudiante de 4 aÑo de ingenieria electronica  asi que espero ayudarlos y tb que em ayuden con sus conocimientos!!!


----------



## samuelin (Oct 6, 2012)

Hola me llamo Samuel de Puebla,Mexico me dedico a la correccion de fallas en montacargas de combustion interna,la actualizacion de conocimientos me llevo a iniciarme en la electricidad,la complejidad de los nuevos eqyuipos me lleva a la electronica y en consecuencia atender montacargas electricos,mis conocimientos son basicos,sin embargo me sigo preparando para atacar el futuro de los equipos en mi area


----------



## danielr (Oct 6, 2012)

hola, me llamo daniel y soy de venezuela, soy aficionado, muy poco conocimintos pero quiero apreder

saludos de desde Venezuela


----------



## eduardofuchs (Oct 6, 2012)

Buenas noches. Mi nombre es Eduardo, soy coleccionista de audio y busco informacion sobre ello. Dentro de mis amplificadores nacionales tengo un Holimar 302, un audinac at 510, Dos Acuostech y ahora me están reparando un Turner 520. 
Mi padre era fabricante de unidades de potencia, por lo que he visto y vivido el audio desde que naci. 
Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## Reyk (Oct 6, 2012)

Hola para todos los miembros del foro, soy de Cuba y estudio en la Universidad de las Ciencias Informáticas,  soy un aficionado a la electrónica, me parece muy interesante este foro y me gustaría tener la oportunidad de compartir ideas y así poder aprender mas sobre electrónica, me gusta mucho la parte de los amplificadores de audio..tengo un sistema para poder encender tubos fluorescente fundidos tanto de 20w como de 40w es algo sencillo y efectivo no viene en Internet....desearía que me escribieran a mi correo electrónico:como no cumplo con las normas del foro me editaron el mensaje tener la oportunidad de comunicarme con algunos de ustedes....gracias...


----------



## Rommel1978 (Oct 6, 2012)

Mi nombre es Rommel Sepulveda, soy de Monterrey N.L. México y quiero aprender electrónica practica con fines profesionales y recreativos y la teoría siempre que no me ponga a dormir es buena y mi intención es aprenderla también, la necesaria solamente. Para esto busco una forma mas didáctica pues se me facilita recordar los conceptos o como se dice por aquí, "uno aprende viendo"

Gracias a Dios que me ha dado la oportunidad de realizar mi deseo de aprender esto pues yo opte por estudiar Analista Programador en la escuela técnica, también para fines profesionales. Pero siempre me gusto la Electrónica desde que tengo uso de razón. Actualmente me he encontrado diferentes problemas tecnicos en si electrónicos que me es imprescindible solucionar y aprender a reparar ya que mi oficio no fue la programación  sino la reparación de Maquinas automatizadas industriales que operan con PLC o CNC y estas maquinas no siempre es posible repararlas reemplazando el modulo afectada por otro pues su valor es generalmente muy elevado, (Cientos de dolares) y con los fines de reparación del modulo o módulos a nivel de componente estoy a aquí.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## masterteck (Oct 7, 2012)

Hola amigos soy tecnologo en electronica industrial, espero compartir mis conocimientos con ustedes y tambien aprender mucho aca. Saludos


----------



## jrikard0 (Oct 7, 2012)

hola a todos soy Jesus Ricardo y soy de Mexico. Espero aprender mucho ya que soy fanatico de la electronica y estudio ing. Mecatronica Saludos Cordiales


----------



## LUMINARIAS (Oct 7, 2012)

Hola a todos soy Alejandro de argentina, córdoba.
Soy electrónico amateur así que seguro voy a aprender mucho de todos .. Saludos


----------



## hammer (Oct 7, 2012)

Hola compañeros y compañeras
soy diego rojas de colombia, estudiante de tecnología en electrónica y apasionado con el mundo del audio, aunque como novato yo se que cuento con ayuda de ustedes porque el motivo de pertenecer a foros de electrónica es que se aprende de los mejores...
un saludo.


----------



## Anghelomlv (Oct 8, 2012)

hola que tal! soy Anghelo Malave y soy estudiante tec.Electrónica y con mi presencia en este foro espero compartir conocimientos e inquietudes sobre esta cerrera tan interesante que al conocerla mas, mas deseos hay de conocerla.
Saludos desde Venzuela!


----------



## Nicolas vargas (Oct 8, 2012)

hola a todos yo soy nicolas de argentina soy estudiante en tec electronico me gusta mucho la electronica y me gustaria aprender con ustedes.


----------



## dip6 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hola a todos desde Madrid!


----------



## masielp (Oct 8, 2012)

hola a todos soy masiel estudiante de ingeniería, en México D.F. me gustaría aprender mas de electrónica ya que me apasiona este mundo mas lo de el área de control.


----------



## Luitz (Oct 8, 2012)

Hola muchachos mucho gusto mi nombre es Luis Cruz, soy orgullosamente Colombiano e Ingeniero electrónico de profesión. Gracias de antemano por su atención


----------



## Toliman (Oct 8, 2012)

Saludos a todos  Soy ingeniero electronico, con experiencia en equipos de potencia.
Compatiremos experiencias.
Cordialmente,
Julio


----------



## Azgardiel (Oct 8, 2012)

saludos soy de bolivia estudio mas electricidad que nada pero quiero aprender sobre electronica y ademas busco ayuda con algunos proyectos


----------



## Lanza03 (Oct 8, 2012)

saludos soy de Venezuela recién graduado en la electrónica y me gusta todo lo referente al sonido y me gustaría armar mis propios amplificadores espero contar con la ayuda de ustedes gracias


----------



## Gilberto52 (Oct 8, 2012)

Buenas tardes. Agradezco que me hayan permitido integrar esta comunidad. 
La Radioafición es mi hobby, por lo cual mi curiosidad está ligada a temas que se relacionen con él.
Seguramente será placentero compartir estos espacios.
Un abrazo a todos.
Gilberto
(LU3EC)
Buenos Aires
Argentina


----------



## pollo111111 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hola  Carlos soy nuevo en el foro y espero aprender mucho y ayudarlos en lo que pueda


----------



## Paco Ortiz (Oct 9, 2012)

Buenas noches. Soy Francisco. Estoy retomando la electrónica, que la había dejado ya hace 10 años. Estaré buscando software y circuitos. Nos vemos pronto.


----------



## manoloh (Oct 9, 2012)

Hola me llamo manolo y espero aprender con vosotros 
Saludos


----------



## julioram30 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hola soy Julio, interesado en todo lo que es plataforma arduino, espero ayudar y que me ayuden.
Saludos


----------



## FBUSNA (Oct 9, 2012)

Muy buenas. Me llamo Félix. Soy un novato de la electrónica y estoy deseando aprender con ustedes.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## IPGDEVICES (Oct 9, 2012)

Hola a todos los del foro desde Mexico, mi nombre es Ismael, soy ingeniero en Mecatronica, me agrada este foro por toda la informacion que se comparte.


----------



## jorge ospina (Oct 9, 2012)

buenos dias por la tarde saludos al panel e integrantes de este foro espero ayudar en lo que pueda pero tambien el que me pueda facilitar informacion se lo agradezco soy de maracaibo venezuela la tierra del sol amada


----------



## napoleone (Oct 9, 2012)

saludos a todos desde La Paz Bolivia, soy Tec. en Electrònica dispuesto siempre a aprender mas, recien ingree al foro y encontre muchas cosas interesantes, gracias a todos, 
napoleon


----------



## k3lvin (Oct 9, 2012)

Hola Saludos desde Gran Canaria, España. Soy Técnico de eléctronica pero con vagos conocimientos aprendidos y con unas ganas y una disposición a aprender y manejarme en este mundillo  muy grandes.

Saludos y espero conoceros mejor.


----------



## johnsonmaster (Oct 9, 2012)

Hola mundo!! soy José Eduardo Santillana, desde Guatemala. Soy estudiante de 3re Año de ing. Electrónica. Espero poder aportar mi granito de arena a la inteligencia colectiva, así como también aprender mucho de este fantástico campo del saber, no sólo es electrónica, sino también es un arte!.


----------



## MoreSan (Oct 9, 2012)

Saludos a todos, gracias por permitirme formar parte de esta comunidad.
Soy técnico electrónico, con mucha curiosidad y ansioso por seguir aprendiendo.
Espero ser de ayuda y aprender de vosotros.
Emilio


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 9, 2012)

Buenas amigos, soy Diplomado en Electrónica Industrial, recientemente terminé mi carrera de Ingeniería Industrial , pero realmente me dedico a la electrónica aplicada a la flota vehicular y pesada, aunque me gusta mucho la computación y los sistemas de audio. Vivo en Costa Rica, un poco lejos de ustedes. Actualmente inicie un proyecto de audio el cual consiste un receiver Marantz, al cual le voy a hacer un amplificador para la salida de subwoofer con un STK 4046 y un parlante  Boss de 12 ". Apenas estoy con los preparativos y he aprendido mucho leyendo de ustedes. Cualquier consulta en el área automotriz les puedo ayudar con mucho gusto.
Un  abrazo
Paulo


----------



## victor camba (Oct 9, 2012)

Hola soy tecnico en electronica soy de colombia y mi residencia  esta  en cartagena de indias my hooby es el sonido espero aprender mucho con todos de la comunidad


----------



## fbsound (Oct 9, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy aficionado a la electrónica, me dedico a reparar y fabricar parlantes, espero serles útil en lo necesiten.
Gracias.


----------



## rencore (Oct 9, 2012)

Hola a Todos. Comencé a estudiar Ingeniería en electrónica. Espero aprender y a aportar muchas cosas.


----------



## Mario Mattioli (Oct 9, 2012)

Hola a todos. Saludos desde General Madariaga, Argentina. Soy un apasionado de la música y el audio. Me encanta armar amplificadores y gabinetes acústicos. Agradezco la atención que he recibido el primer día en que me comuniqué con ustedes (ayer) para resolver un problema con unos auriculares. En poco tiempo ya tenía dos respuestas recibidas... Muchas gracias.


----------



## werever (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es cesar, soy de la perla tapatia, estudiante de Ing. En Electronica y decidi formar parte de este grupo para aprender y tener gente con quien apoyarme, y claro, estoy para servirles en lo que pueda de acuerdo a mis habilidades y capacidades.

Un saludo y estoy a sus órdenes.


----------



## dragoniante (Oct 10, 2012)

hola a todos soy de colombia cartagena mi nombre; alexander, al ,igual que muchos apacionado pór la electronica no soy profecional en la materia pero se que en este foro aprendere mucho y esa es la idea y tratare de aportar lo que mas pueda grasias por su cordial biembenida


----------



## seba21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Sebastian soy de capital, Argentina. Estoy terminando de cursar Ing Electronica en la UTN y trabajo en una empresa de electronica en la parte de desarrollo. Espero poder aprender y sacarme dudas aca, como tambien ayudar en lo que pueda!
Saludos a todos!


----------



## Deltaeco (Oct 10, 2012)

saludos a todos los últimos nuevos: werever - dragoniante -seba21, espero que se los pasen bien en esta gran familia.

abrazos ¡


----------



## Jorgedhr (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola a tod@s, soy Jorgedhr de Tenerife. Es un placer pertenecer a esta comunidad. Mi deseo es aprender muchas cosas juntos. Gracias.

Un saludo


----------



## charli65 (Oct 10, 2012)

hola amigos, soy Carlos, y les saludo desde Minga Guazú, Paraguay.


----------



## Paisa (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola parceros electronicos, soy el Paisa y estare aportanto mis conocimientos con todos ustedes, saludos desde Medellin Colombia.


----------



## SebaT (Oct 10, 2012)

Holaa todos, aca un nuevo usuario desde el norte de Chile


----------



## Jose Felix (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola amigos, soy tecnico en electronica egresado del IST Republica Federal de Alemania en Chiclayo Perú, me gustaria encontrar amigos en esta pagina para compartir experiencias, gracias hasta todo momento.


----------



## carlospava (Oct 10, 2012)

hola amigos, mi nombre es carlos pava me interesa mucho la parte electronica, soy estudiante de ing telecomunicaciones y quiero profundizarme en el tema de los microcontroladores.... saludos desde colombia


----------



## ruben1960miserere (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola todos 
mi nombre es Ruben Pitura soy de paso del rey moreno pcia bs as Argentina trabajo como mecánico textil y me interesaría aprender algo de electrónica.


----------



## kimikobro (Oct 11, 2012)

Que tal mi nombre es Miguel diaz y soy de Guadalajara Jalisco Mexico termine mi carrea ing. en computacion me gusta mucho la electronica y la computacion encontre este foro ke se me hizo muy interesante y espero aprender nuevas cosas mas de las ke ya se hehe igual si yo puedo ayudar o aportar cosas con gusto lo hare saludos a todos.

A se me paso tengo 31 años y me gusta trabajar mucho con pics usando PBP con microcodeStudio


----------



## hectorautomata (Oct 11, 2012)

hola mi nombre es hector estudio ing en automatización y control industrial , estoy en tercero y me e dado cuenta que me gusta la electrónica demasiado y deseo aprender mucho mas, y también ser de ayuda si les sirve algo que sepa,soy de Chile (valdivia) .


----------



## bezola (Oct 11, 2012)

Hola ,soy Emilio de España
 Me va el audio y telecomunicaciones libres de pago,


----------



## thebestplanet (Oct 11, 2012)

Hola a todos....

Espero aportar ideas y aprender mucho por aquí

un saludo a tod@s


----------



## kimikobro (Oct 11, 2012)

A se me paso tengo 31 años y me gusta trabajar mucho con pics usando PBP con microcodeStudio


----------



## juanon90 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hola que tal mi nombre es Juan y estoy estudiando Ing. de Computacion en la UdG,  y queria extender mis conocimientos de Electronica, y estoy seguro que aqui lo lograre


----------



## drkblog (Oct 11, 2012)

Hola, soy Leandro y estoy volviendo a la electrónica tras varios años. Así que en principio vengo a hacer muchas preguntas.  ¡Un gusto!


----------



## jomagalo (Oct 11, 2012)

Hola, me llamo José María y seguro que me será de gran interés este foro que veo muy completo.


----------



## cocomt (Oct 11, 2012)

espero que me ayuden a solucionar todos mis inquietudes ,, ya que soy nuevo en esto.
gracias


----------



## angelvirus (Oct 11, 2012)

Hola estudio mecatronica industrial tecnico medio y me interesa mucho el curso de pic, y me gustaria que alguien me ayude a hacer un mensaje o reloj de helice para mi proyecto de pic para este fin de mes ay que mis conocimientos son muy basicos

y es un honor pertenecer a este foro


----------



## tecnimundo (Oct 12, 2012)

hola a todos saludos soy de hoonduras muy bueno el foro


----------



## sergioms2001 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola a todos, espero encontrar la solucion a problemas que surjan y ayudar en lo que pueda, un saludo desde ferrol


----------



## Deltaeco (Oct 12, 2012)

bienvenidos a los nuevos¡¡ saludos ¡



angelvirus dijo:


> Hola estudio mecatronica industrial tecnico medio y me interesa mucho el curso de pic, y me gustaria que alguien me ayude a hacer un mensaje o reloj de helice para mi proyecto de pic para este fin de mes ay que mis conocimientos son muy basicos
> 
> y es un honor pertenecer a este foro



Hola compañero, has dado a un lugar ideal, en la parte alta tienes el buscador , busca en el todo relacionado con pic y veras que existen muchos post al respecto.

Un saludo compañero.


----------



## restart (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy Jose Luis de Valencia (España). Soy técnico de ascensores y desde siempre me gusta todo lo relacionado con la electrónica a la que dedico parte de mi tiempo libre.
Supongo que aquí podré compartir experiencias interesantes y aprender de la comunidad.


----------



## jaju1972 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola soy de Argentina y me gusta mucho la electrónica!


----------



## Sirimaldi (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola a todos.
Me llamo Santiago.
Me encanta la electrónica, me parece una materia muy interesante.
Actualmente estoy estudiando y aprendiendo muchas cosas nuevas.
Espero poder participar activamente como hacen alguno grosos de por acá. 
Mientras tanto sigo leyendo y aprendo.
Me interesa mucho la parte de automatismos sobre todo aplicado a la domotica.
Un saludo a todos.
Pronto subiré algo de mi trabajo para que opinen y sugieran.


----------



## rompeolas (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola soy de Chile. Es un foro muy interesante. Espero aprender sobre un tema fundamental y si en algún momento puedo aportar en algo, lo haré con gusto.. Saludos a todos. Luis.


----------



## darkmeow (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola Soy Barbarita, estudio Ing.Civil Electrónica en UTFSM, Chile ^_^ hace tiempo que los leo! gracias por todo el conocimiento compartido....Soy muy novata aún, pero dispuesta a aprender, desarmar, innovar, cuestionar lo que sea 

=^_^=

Saludos!


----------



## andres ruben (Oct 12, 2012)

los saluda andres ruben, espero obtener un poco mas de conocimiento en el campo de la electronica compartiendo sus conocimientos y esperiencias que, cada dia va obteniendo el progreso electronico,gracias a esta gran idea de formar el forum electronico gracias.gs..me considero su amigo de todos uds.gsgs...


----------



## moy9878 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola, que tal, soy pasante de la carrera de Ing. Química pero una de mis aficiones por excelencia es la electrónica. En esta página web espero acrecentar mis conocientos de electrónica y porque no?? aplicarlos en la rama química. Saludos. Atte. Moy


----------



## rocktide (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola que tal saludos a todo el foro desde México, me llamo Eduar, soy aficionado a la informática y estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, me gustaría aprender sobre electrónica ya que soy muy novato en este ámbito.


----------



## francoistv88 (Oct 12, 2012)

hola soy nuevo me gusta mucho la electronica espero aprende mucho de ustedes


----------



## ivantito (Oct 12, 2012)

Saludos soy Ivan me gusta la electronica


----------



## pirshut (Oct 13, 2012)

Saludos mi nombre es Eduardo y soy apasionante de la electronica . Me gustaria aprender mas para dedicarme a la reparacion de equipos electronicos.


----------



## levita (Oct 13, 2012)

Que tal a todos, mi nombre es Azael, soy de México ajaja, hasta ahora se me ocurre presentarme, soy Ing. Electrico Electronico y el foro es muy interesante, he intentado participar pero siempre me ganan la respuesta ajajja, igual tratare de estar al pendiente en todo lo posible.


----------



## babaso (Oct 13, 2012)

hola soy roberto, soy mexican me gusta leer, editar videos carpinteria y estoy retomando la electronica, ha soy tecnico mecanico, quiero aprender mas de electronica


----------



## king3 (Oct 13, 2012)

Buenas a todos! No soy electronico ni electricista pero me intriga mucho todo este medio. Espero poder aprender al lado de todos los expertos foreros que se encuentran aqui, definitivamente este espacio es supremamente interesante. Un saludo!


----------



## XCAB (Oct 13, 2012)

Buenas, soy un estudiante de Automoción de Elda (Alicante) y debio a mis estudios tocamos bastante electrónica,de la que me gustaría aprender bastante, y aunque me presente ahora, llevo casi 1 año viendo asiduamente el foro


----------



## lui25 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hola Soy Luis Fernando Estudiante de Mecatrónica desde Coahuila México, lo que pueda ayudar estoy disponible, gracias a todos, espero ser ayudado y ayudar, ahí estamos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 13, 2012)

sean bienvenidos todos y todas ¡¡
saludos


----------



## WINFIT (Oct 13, 2012)

Hola , siempre estuve visitando este  foro desde que entre a la carrera de ingeniería electrónica , me ayudaron a despejar muchas dudas , y aprendi mucho , y ahora que ya acabo la carrera pues simplemente agradecerles y si en algo ayudo ahi estare , mas aun cuando ahora pretendo realizar la tesis y pues necesitare aun mas ayuda para realizarla con exito , saludos y tratare de puiblicar algunos trabajos que hice este tiempo en este maravilloso y apasionante campo que es la electrónica , Saludos .


----------



## jlindeh (Oct 13, 2012)

Buenas a todos desde tierra Sevillanas, para cualquier cosa aquí estoy para intentar ayudar


----------



## freeporn (Oct 13, 2012)

Buenas a todos..soy de argentina..y se de electronica y estudio ingenieria electronica(no soy muy avanzado)..tambien soy musico y por eso me registre en esta pagina..asiq si puedo ayudar en subir algunos pcb's y fotos..aqui estoy..saludos


----------



## abeto (Oct 13, 2012)

Hola a todos soy un técnico aficionado a la Electronica y estamos aquí para ayudarnos XD


----------



## pal2 (Oct 14, 2012)

El saludo los amigos. Mí de Ucrania. A mí 54. El director de la estación de televisión. Se ocupo de electrónica 39 Me llaman Sergey.


----------



## Rubenchy (Oct 14, 2012)

Saludos a todos me llamo Rubén y soy aficionado a la electrónica y esta web está estupenda. Mi principal "reto" es conseguir entender el proceso de diseño, cálculo e implementación de un amplificador "básico" con emisor común espero que les interese y me ayuden con esta ardua tarea, gracias de nuevo.

Abriré un tema nuevo llamado Amplificador Emisor Común. Espero que colaboren...


----------



## pacocable (Oct 14, 2012)

gracias por un foro sobre pics llevo tiempo leyendo


----------



## Nathyw (Oct 14, 2012)

Buenas,

Mi nombre es Nathy Jose Williams, vivo en Costa Rica.
Estudio Electrónica y me gusta mucho.
Saludos


----------



## robalito (Oct 14, 2012)

Saludos a todos,
 mi nombre es Jorge y me da gusto estar en un foro como este lleno de tantos entusiastas en el area de electronica, espero ser de utilidad en algun momento y compartir experiaencias y puntos de vista.


----------



## cero (Oct 14, 2012)

Hola a todos los foreros soy de Badajoz espero aprender  y compartir cosas de electronica,un saludo a todos


----------



## geromine (Oct 14, 2012)

Hola amigos: Soy hugo, Técnico electrónico con experiencia en sistemas de control. Gracias por permitirme entrar al foro. Soy Chileno y desde ya quedo a vuestra disposición en lo que pueda ayudar.Saludos a todos.


----------



## mk21200 (Oct 14, 2012)

hola amigos soy nuevo aca y me gusta mucho la electronica,espero compartir cosas con ustedes,gracias y nos vemos.


----------



## guadalcazar (Oct 14, 2012)

Hola soy san luis potosi mexico
soy apasionado de la electricidad,electronica y aun asi me salen todavia muchas dudas de muchos equipos
sobre su funcionamiento,es un lugar donde se aprende ,mucho,se ayuda
SALUDOS


----------



## SERCES (Oct 14, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es Cesar Zapata, es un placer formar parte de este grupo dispuesto a compartir conocimientos y a la búsqueda de soluciones en esta área.


----------



## nf mv (Oct 14, 2012)

hola a todos soy Nicolás de Uruguay y a pesar de que soy parte del foro hace unos años no me había presentado aún.. la verdad es que no posteo mucho, más bien leo lo que ya han escrito cada vez que tengo una duda.. y bueno espero aprender con todos ustedes hasta el punto en el que ya pueda enseñar también.. jeje saludos.!!


----------



## richeczulis (Oct 14, 2012)

Hola a todos soy Ricardo Zuleta estudiante de Ingenieria Electronica de Ibague Colombia estoy en sexto semestre salu2


----------



## epxaudio (Oct 14, 2012)

Hola, Mi nombre es Alexander Peña y estoy suscrito con el apodo de EPXAUDIO. Estoy aca para compartir un tema de mis fabricaciones caseras de amplificadores. Saludos a toda la comunidad del foro y espero que disfruten de mi temas asi como lo e echo con muchos del foro.


----------



## palomo1314 (Oct 14, 2012)

buenas soy nuevo en estoy espero recibir ayuda y poder aportar con lo que pueda,desde ya muchas gacias


----------



## ApoCrox (Oct 14, 2012)

Hola mucho gusto, me llamo enrique avalos, me suscribi a esta pagina desde hace mucho, pero no habia entrado asi que ahora si me presento como es debido, soy estudiante de ingenieria mecatronica y espero ayudar en lo que pueda, gracias


----------



## aldess (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola, mucho gusto soy Alberto, soy tecnico en electronica y me gusta la idea de hacer aportaciones para la resolucion de problemas, asi como recibir los tips de gente que ha experimentado en la resolucion de problemas, doy inicio en este foro y espero poder contribuir en algo a tanta informacion brindada amablemente en beneficio de esta comunidad. Gracias


----------



## camposgac (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola a todos soy Alfredo de argentina, córdoba.
Soy electrónico aficionador, así que espero aprender mucho del sitio .. Saludos


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 15, 2012)

Quetal soy YMK Ingeniero Electronico, trabajo en el area de diseño en Yamaki Colombia, mi intencion no es hacer publicidad respecto a la empresa para ello esta la web me suscribi con el fin de colaborar en la causa, ayudar a quien necesite  despejar una duda o requiera alguna colaboracion,  desde 2008 vengo siguiendo el foro pero hasta ahora me suscribipor la falta de tiempo no lo habia hecho antes, pero ahora que tengo mas tiempo libre puedo participar en los distintos foros y si tengo algun dato, conocimiento o experiencia en algun tema, estare ayudando en los Forospara todos les doy la bienvenida a Foros de Electronica.


----------



## pineapple (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola a todos; me llamo Pin de Barcelona y ya paso los 30 asi que poco pelo me queda  

Lo primero es felicitaros por el foro, ya hace tiempo que he consultado algunas cossillas y finalmente me he decidido a unirme a la comunidad. 

Soy programador informatico pero me gusta mucho la electronica, de hecho ya he hecho algun cursillo a distancia de electronica. 

Hasta pronto!


----------



## Luisfer1128 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola que tal ,   Son ingeniero en electrónica, me involucre en esta carrera por que me gustaba crear proyectos desde siempre, luego de estudiar profesionalmente, se acabo la diversión, ya no había tiempo para proyectos . Ahora con un poco de tiempo espero poder apoyar un poco en el foro y por que no volver a divertirme iniciando de nuevo proyectos electrónicos.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Borg (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola colegas, soy técnico en electrónica industrial, he tropezado por casualidad con este foro y me parece estupendo. Espero poder aportar ideas y proyectos y aprender de todos vosotros. Saludos desde Valencia.


----------



## JulioCFIEE (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola Colegas, Soy Julio Cesar un estudiante de Ing. Electrónica, me gusta mucho este mundo.. es bien interesante con las cosas que se puede hacer... me fascina la automatización... si puedo ayudar en algo... con gusto lo haré. Gracias y Suerte a todos que tengan un buen día!


----------



## Robejo (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola soy Rafa de Barcelona un saludo para todos los foreros y mucha suerte.


----------



## omar alarcon (Oct 15, 2012)

buenas noches agradesco su bienvenida espero ser les util mi nombre es omar alarcon tengo conosimiento en equipos de odontologia


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 15, 2012)

hola atodos a los tecnicos y aficionados ala electronica me llamo manuel medina y estudie electrisidad ind ace 20 años  y siempre e sido aficionado a reparar articulos electronicos y electrodomesticos siempre me e apoyado con el internet para resolver mis dudas espero que tambien me echen la mano para resolver mis dudas y lo poco que yo pueda aportar lo hare con gusto ,saludos y gracias


----------



## mecatroncali (Oct 15, 2012)

Un saludo cordial a todos, mi nombre es Luis Murillo Rios, soy Ingeniero Electromecánico y tengo una especialidad en Ingeniería Mecatrónica, soy muy aficionado a la inventiva y la creatividad, tengo ocho años como docente en Bachillerato Tecnológico (CBTis 21, Mexicali, B.C., México), en la Carrera de Técnicos en Mecatrónica y veintiocho de experiencia industrial en ese mismo campo.

Actualmente como Docente Investigador, hago investigación de como facilitar el aprendizaje de la tecnología, de manera que esta sea sencilla para los "estudiantes" (aquellos que si desean aprender, vs solo alumno que puede ser o no estudiante), pudiendo ser estos cualquier persona, docentes, alumnos, aficionados, etc. Con excelentes resultados.

También promoviendo que los estudiantes sean investigadores y que desarrollen plenamente su creatividad, a través de un Club de Investigación en Mecatrónica desde hace seis años, el cual espero expandir a un entorno más grande (se aceptan colaboradores y participantes)

Entonces me integro a este foro para aprender de ustedes y compartir también experiencias que apoyen a otros.


----------



## Ruben Dario Crespo (Oct 16, 2012)

Hola soy Ruben Crespo soy un aficionado aprendiz de la electrónica especialmente de los amplificadores, espero aprender de todos ustedes.


----------



## appaje (Oct 16, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy Jesús desde España, soy aficionado a la electrónica y espero aprender más con vosotros.

Appaje.


----------



## DMtoday (Oct 16, 2012)

Hola; Soy Ángel, me parece interesante y activo este foro, espero poder compartir y obtener respuestas de todo tipo, ya que se me hace bastante difícil entender el funcionamiento electronico.


----------



## cega110 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Carlos soy de Mexico espero aportar y recibir algunos conocimientos sobre este maravilloso mundo de la electronica Saludos


----------



## Allfreedown (Oct 16, 2012)

Holas mi nombre es Alfredo Silva de Venezuela estudi ing. elec. Telecomunicaciones nuevo en el foro espero encontrar y resolver mis dudas y ayudar en lo que pueda


----------



## hafra (Oct 16, 2012)

Amigos cordial saludo, me siento muy contento de estar aquí en este gran grupo, soy marcos, estudiante de electrónica, espero poder entregar todo el conocimiento que pueda dar y recibir la ayuda de ustedes mil y mil gracias.


----------



## bthillo (Oct 16, 2012)

Hola, soy Roberto de Costa Rica, estudío Informática pero me gusta mucho la electrónica, por aquí les estare haciendo consultas esperando me puedan ayudar para aprender y si hay algo en lo que pueda ayudar con mucho gusto.


----------



## djwily (Oct 17, 2012)

Hola...Soy informatico, pero estudie electronica. Tb soy Dj y me encanta arreglar aparatos aunque no sepa...

Slds


----------



## Frannm (Oct 17, 2012)

Hola soy Frannm y estoy super perdido... nunca he tenido contacto con este mundo y me gustaría aprender algo y solucionar un problema que me ha surgido... aver si hay suerte 
un saludo


----------



## GABRIEL QUINCOCES (Oct 17, 2012)

Muy buenos dias me llamo gabriel quincoces soy ingeniero mecanico y me encantaria seguir ampliando mis conocimientos por este medio. Soy de republica dominicana cualquier cosa no dude en escribirme.

Gracias y feliz dia.


----------



## crisgp (Oct 17, 2012)

Hoy a todos, soy Cristian de Argentina. Soy estudiante de Ing. en Sistemas de Información y además soy DJ, así que me interesa de la electrónica todo lo relacionado con audio. Saludos.


----------



## mrost (Oct 17, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy Javi de Cordoba, me gusta la electronica, luz y sonido desde siempre pero por falta de iniciativa nunca he comenzado ningun proyecto por mi cuenta. Ha sido ahora al meterme en un CFGM de electronica de consumo cuanfo supongo que empezare a adentrarme en este dificil mundo. Un saludooo a todos, nos vemos por el foo.


----------



## Aldous (Oct 17, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy Aldo Carrasco, soy de Monterrey. Soy un ignorante de los microntroladores y vengo a aprender de todos ustedes y a compartirles mis avances.

Saludos.


----------



## freddypenaloza (Oct 17, 2012)

Hola.
Soy Freddy, de Venezuela.
De electronica sé poco.
espero poder aprender lo que se pueda, y si me es posible aportar .

Gracias por recibirme.


----------



## CHUWAKA (Oct 17, 2012)

hola ase como un año que estoy en este grandioso foro y me encanta bue me presento soy jose lugones 39 años de buenos aires (florencio varela) y desde los 14 que estoy con la electronica mas bien con el audio me encanta amplificar todo ,me enseño un tecnico al que iva toooodos los dias a llenarles las nueces con toda clases de preguntas le copiaba los planos me enseño el codigo de colores de resistencias etc y de ay fui aprendiendo recuerdo mi primer amplificador lo ise con el tda 2005 ja 20 poderosos w, que en esa epoca era todo para mi despues vino el tda 7240 20w tambien pero con menos componentes.y asi pasando por los famosos audison,modul teccnics todos copiados de originales por supuesto... y asi con el correr de los años me ise todo un experto segun ellos  ya que recuerdo que venian tecnicos conocidos que me preguntaban... yo no podia creerlo ya que yo aprendia de ellos... y bueno en fin cuando quieran les cuento cuando llegue a trabajar en la fabrica de ensamblado aiwa.....


----------



## Raul Mathen (Oct 17, 2012)

saludos a todos  soy principiante de electronica,  y espero aprender mucho de ustedes, mi nombre es Raul Mathen::::::


----------



## enrique68 (Oct 17, 2012)

Vivo en Bogota Colombia soy técnico automotor, trabajo en la parte eléctrica del automóvil,me interesan todos los temas relacionados con electrónica aplicada en los autos,agradezco por hacer parte de esta comunidad y poder despejar muchas dudas....... bendición a todos


----------



## sorcket (Oct 17, 2012)

mi nombre es jesús soy estudiante de ingeniería en electrónica estoy aquí porque  me parecen muy interesantes sus aportaciones, espero aprender mucho.


----------



## enzodj (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola A todos!!Saludos desde Mendoza


----------



## hj5hac (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola amigos un saludo desde Colombia, gracias por permitirme pertenecer a esta gran familia con la cual espero aprender mucho.


----------



## sorata (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Edwin estoy empezando a estudiar electrónica, gracias por permitirme pertenecer a su comunidad y espero poder sacar el mejor provecho, que bueno que se decidan a compartir el conocimiento. Gracias.


----------



## almi2429 (Oct 18, 2012)

Buenas tardes mi nombre es Alberto B soy de Barranquilla Colombia, apasionado por el sonido y por los equipos de Audio. Abogado de profesion espero poder contribuir con algo de conocimiento sobre el tema del audio PA y poder aprender de todos los profesionales del Dopa. 

Atentamente, 

AB


----------



## crashmetal (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola, 
soy nuevo en el tema de la electronica y espero me puedan ayudar, el motivo es para complementarme con la electronica y poder sacarme la cabeza la gran cantidad de idea que quiero calmar...


----------



## joanthanyox (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola, soy jonathan un gusto conocerlos a todos estudio electrónica y espero aprender muchas cosas aca  aunque el foro podria ser un poco mas animado pero muy lindo todo


----------



## carlosatilio (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola a todos:
        Estoy presentándome en el foro. Muy de acuerdo con el mismo y espero que me respondan a las preguntas que les haga.
        Saludos a todos.


----------



## gaciel (Oct 18, 2012)

Que tal, bueno pues me presento me llamo gaciel y soy estudiante me gustaria aprender mas de este tema que es la electronica al igual me ofrezco para responder conforme a mi conocimiento lo que ud. Pregunten tambien me gustaria saber que cuento con ustedes para mis preguntas. Gracias .



OLA QUE TAL, ME LLAMO GACIEL soy un apasionado por la electrónica, me gusta experimentar haciendo INNOVACIONES a los productos electronicos. y me encantaria responder sus preguntas al igual que ustedes respondan las mias.... pues me despido..... GRACIAS.........


----------



## nalgon (Oct 19, 2012)

hola!! mi nombre es jesus, soy de mexico y me encanta, aunque no se mucho la electronica, y de verdad que quiero aprender con su ayuda, de lo que se un poco mas es a la programacion, y software de computadoras.


----------



## TheKeyboardhero (Oct 19, 2012)

Hola soy The Keyboard Hero, soy un estudiante de Técnico en electrónica industrial que se encuentra en practica profesional, ademas soy músico y me encanta construir cosas que estén relacionadas con este ámbito, bueno eso saludos a todos, este es el mejor foro!!!


----------



## chixum (Oct 19, 2012)

Hola, a ver si aprendo/recuerdo algo de electrónica, que estoy muy verde. Me dedico más a la programación de PLC's y cacharros varios.

PD: La palabra clave para el registro ...... la mejor forma que he encontrado de todos los foros que he visitado,

Saludos


----------



## MtJones (Oct 19, 2012)

hola soy técnico electrónico con especialidad en la instrumentación industrial, espero ser de utilidad.


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 19, 2012)

Quetal amigos bienvenidos a todos, que aprendan mucho


----------



## OneErick (Oct 19, 2012)

Hola me llamo erickson y estoy encantado de poder registrarme en este foro que tiene muy buenos aportes!


----------



## adroqui (Oct 20, 2012)

Un saludo a todos y a solucionar los temas que podamos.


----------



## juli de no (Oct 20, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Juli vivo cerca de Girona y soy aficionado a la electronica. He visto vuestro magnifico foro y con vuestro permiso he decidido incluirme en el. Un saludo a todos


----------



## fernando barrero (Oct 20, 2012)

Hola a todos soy tecnico en alarmas sobre todo las vista y me gustaria compartir y aprender mas de ustedes, desde colombia con pasion


----------



## elcargolet (Oct 20, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy elcargolet y les escribo des de Barcelona (españa), espero que nos podamos ayudar mutuamente


----------



## José Barrientos (Oct 20, 2012)

Hola a todos. Si bien hace algun tiempo que navego por este sitio, todavia no me habia presentado. Soy de Nueva Helvecia, Colonia, Rep. Oriental del Uruguay. Soy docente de electrónica, pero más que nada apasionado de la misma. Espero, en algun momento, poder compartir conocimientos con todos los foreros.  Saludos.


----------



## alfonsosalas (Oct 20, 2012)

Hola Chicos

Escribo de Peru. Mi nombre es Daniel. Soy aficionado a la electronica. Soy Ingeniero Electricista. Me interesan mucho estos temas, los cuales estan relaconados con mi carrera. Si tiene alguna consulta tambien puedo apoyarlos. Yo he trabajado en el ambito industrial y luego con equipos de ALTA TENSION, tanto en la parte tecnica como comercial. Actualmente estoy enfocado en la parte comer cial, pero no por ello voy a dejar de indagar y averiguar, ya que me interesan estos temas. Saludos para todos. Daniel


----------



## Ecliptiko (Oct 20, 2012)

Hola!, mi nombre es Rodriguez Robles Luis Elías. Vengo con intenciones de aprender, voy en 3er semestre de bachillerato en electrónica pero mi maestro es un licenciado en pedagogía y no creo que me ayude mucho, por eso estoy aquí  me agradaría mucho algunos consejos soy se Veracruz, México.
Saludos!


----------



## robertochanta (Oct 20, 2012)

hola a todos solo soy un aficionado a la electronica sobre todo al audio cajas acusticas todo lo que se refiera a audio ( menos al car audio pues me parece lo peor que existe) ...me hubiera gustado estudiar una carrera relacionada con lo que me gusta pero desperdicie mi juventud


----------



## sebyshe (Oct 21, 2012)

Muy buenas a tod@s!!!!!!! Me he registrado en este sitio porque quiero aprender lo básico de electrónica ya que soy un fricazo de mi coche y me gusta hacerle cosillas, también me gusta hacerme mis inventos en casita pero deciros que no se de nada ni e estudiado nada relacionado con la electrónica por lo tanto soy un inutil que solo sabe estañar jeje


----------



## merlin (Oct 21, 2012)

Hola a todos, saludos desde Mexico.
He encontrado este foro y me parece genial, espero poder aprender mucho de ustedes, y aportar para que haya una retroalimentacion en este foro de electronica.


----------



## IreTechStore (Oct 21, 2012)

Hola a todos los miembros del grupo, un saludo desde Morelia, Michoacán, estamos para compartir cosas interesantes, ayudarnos y aportar un poco al foro. Los invito a que visiten mi web de electrónica y compartan sus impresiones con los miembros de Grupo México.


----------



## uvesobreerre (Oct 21, 2012)

Saludos a todos desde Santiago de Chile, Cono Sur ... recién comenzando a revisar algunos conceptos de electrónica ... me interesa conocer de comandos, controles, motores y sensores de luz/temperatura ...y algo de antenas y audio  ... quizás estudiar algo formal luego ...  Felicitaciones a los creadores de forosdeelectronica por esta gran iniciativa


----------



## RICHIDIPOR (Oct 21, 2012)

Hola saludo a toda la comunidad de Electrónicos, espero aprender y aportar sobre el tema.


----------



## LAYOUT (Oct 21, 2012)

*Hola a toda la comunidad internacional de electrónicos, me llamo John Alex estudio electrónica, me gustaria aprender mucho aqui y poder aportar sobre algun tema.*


----------



## messias (Oct 21, 2012)

hola a todos los del foro me llamo ricardo salazar y estudio electronica, espero encontrar colegas que quieran compartir sus conocimientos con la comunidad asi como yo hare lo mismo, saludos desde merida yucatan


----------



## F430gx (Oct 21, 2012)

Buen dia, me llamo Julio Padilla y me uni a este foro para aprender, asi como compartir mis conocimientos de electrónica. Estudio Ingeniería Mecatrónica en la Universidad de Sonora y me falta un año por terminar, siempre me han gustado las computadoras, electronica y los autos.


----------



## amenendezm (Oct 22, 2012)

Buenos días, 
me llamo Adrián Menéndez y estoy realizando el proyecto fin de carrera de la ingeniería técnica en electrónica. Espero aprender y poder echar una mano al que lo necesite. 

Un saludo


----------



## hj5hac (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola amigos desde Colombia reciban un cordial saludo soy electromecanico ,con enfasis en electronica industrial, y hoy interesado en la radiocomunicacion,espero aprender más y aportar un granito de arena .

 Saludos:
  Hj5hac


----------



## jjose85 (Oct 22, 2012)

Buenas tardes, soy de Sevilla, España y me gusta mucho el tema de electricidad y electronica, espero aprender y ayudar en lo que pueda.

Un saludo


----------



## JArias (Oct 22, 2012)

Buenas Tarde me presento en el foro gracias por la ayuda es muy interesante me encanta la electrónica no se mucho pero en lo que pueda a la orden... vengo a aprender y dar un poco de lo que se si puedo


----------



## ADRIAN OSCAR JACOB (Oct 22, 2012)

hola soy adrian, de entre rios, argentina, de aqui arme un pll veronica que estoy ajustando y otros proyectos de radio y audio, es muy bueno el foro, espero cooperar y seguir aprendiendo... saludos..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 22, 2012)

bienvenidos todos ,espero que se sientan a gusto en el foro ¡¡
saludos


----------



## lmvpill (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy Pedro, un aficionado a la electrónica con ganas de aprender. En particular me interesa el mundillo de Arduino y su variante con micropic Pingüino. Recientemente empece a montar mis propias pcb, y lo cierto es que no me quedaron del todo mal , cosa que anima a seguir adelante.
Espero poder aportar a esta comunidad tanto como pueda obtener de ella, o mas si fuera posible.
Saludos a todos desde España


----------



## Wx70 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola soy un aficionado de México, nunca había participado activamente pues solo me gustaba entrar a leer todo lo que escriben, pero me gusta mucho pertenecer a este grupo.


----------



## tavogus (Oct 22, 2012)

holaa. a  todos....  estudio mecatronica y he  aprendido mucho de todos ustedes!  y por aqui estaremos para ayudarnos..


----------



## Nayelli (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola a todos 

Me llamo Nayelli, soy estudiante de Sistemas Digitales, me encanta la electrónica, pero por desgracia no le entiendo mucho jeje  Pero me gusta aprender mucho 

Perdonen si pregunto cosas básicas o que ya contestaron, soy nueva en esto y voy aprendiendo, así que disculpen si les causo molestias 

Bueno, que tengan un lindo día


----------



## dragon33 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola señores y señoritas (que alguna habrá), llevo cinco mensajes y no me presenté, ahora lo hago en este estupendo foro en el que tanto se enseña y tanto se aprende. Espero poder aportar mi granito de arena, especialmente en sistemas embebidos y microcontroladores PIC en ASM, que es donde ando mas fuerte. Soy de España.


----------



## tamasati (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola a todas y todos... Soy de Hungría, pero muchas veces estoy en España. Soy ingeniero, dedico especialmente microcontroladores, modules de gsm. Puedo programar en ASM, y C. Pido perdon de todos por mi español. Todavía no es muy bueno, pero por eso me encanta este foro. Si te ayudo, me ayudas practicar la idioma.


----------



## Ferran77 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola a todos. 

Mi nombre es Ferran, vivo en España y el año pasado empecé a estudiar un ciclo de Formación Profesional de Electrónica. Espero poder participar activamente en este foro y aprender mucho con la ayuda de todos... y quizá algún día yo pueda ser de ayuda para que otros aprendan.

Un saludo!!!


----------



## ByAMQ (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola a todos soy Español me llamo Ángel y aunque trabajo en la construcción soy Técnico en sistemas microinformáticos. Me gusta el tema de la electrónica y practico de vez en cuando siguiendo siempre bricos por internet. Espero aprender mucho de vosotros. Un saludo muy muy grande de vuestro nuevo amigo: Ángel.

P.D.: Mi nuevo proyecto es fabricar un cargador de baterías para moto/coche a partir de una fuente de alimentación de PC modelo ATX, ¿Me echais una mano?


----------



## ultracrix (Oct 23, 2012)

hola, soy cristian, de misiones, argentina
me gustan las cosas de electronica, pero me dedique mas a los sistemas y programacion
aunque a veces suelo armar cosas o arreglarmelas para reparar alguna cosa que se descompone
saludos!


----------



## cissco (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola soy Fran de Zaragoza.
Estoy cursando un grado en Ingeniería Informática y acudo a vosotros con motivo de resolver mis dudas y poder aportar también algo de ayuda.
Saludos!


----------



## juanelete (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola

Soy nuevo en todo esto, espero aprender pronto y poder aportar algo en el futuro.

Saludos a tod@s


----------



## latino2105 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola Soy Roberto Estudio Ing en Sistemas y vengo a aprender y a ayudar en lo que este a mi alcance saludos


----------



## diexgame (Oct 23, 2012)

Borg dijo:


> Hola colegas, soy técnico en electrónica industrial, he tropezado por casualidad con este foro y me parece estupendo. Espero poder aportar ideas y proyectos y aprender de todos vosotros. Saludos desde Valencia.



bienvenidos todos a mi tambien me parece estupendo he encontrado muchas cosas utiles.

Gracias gente por hacer de esta comunidad una de las mejores en lo que a temas de Electronica se refiere... me siento orgulloso de pertencer a ella... 

Saludos.


----------



## ccst (Oct 23, 2012)

buenas noches

me llaman cesar'm 23 y soy de Portugal ..

electronica quieren estudiar y aprender de esta comunidad ..


----------



## spiderjoe (Oct 23, 2012)

hola todos soy joan de Republica Dominicana


----------



## pprolas (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola a toda la comunidad.
Soy aficionado a la electÓnica, mas especÍficamente a lo relacionado al audio. He interactuado poco por aqui ya que algunascosas como que no entiendo bien como hacerlas pero me alegro de haber encontrado este foro. Saludos desde México d.f.


----------



## fer1100rt (Oct 24, 2012)

Pues no se me arreglaba esto de la presentacion  

Hola a todos . Soy fer1100rt, me presento y les felicito por la gran ayuda que nos prestan a todos los que no tenemos mucha idea de estos temas, y estamos aprendiendo  

Lo dicho un saludo para todos .

fer1100rt


----------



## elafortunado (Oct 24, 2012)

hola a todos,gracias por el acceso  a su pagina,soy tsu en electronica y automatizacion,aunque tengo mas titulos,me gusta mucho la electronica y espero interactuar con ustedes.

gracias


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Oct 24, 2012)

elafortunado dijo:


> hola a todos,gracias por el acceso a su pagina,soy tsu en electronica y automatizacion,aunque tengo mas titulos,me gusta mucho la electronica y espero interactuar con ustedes.
> 
> gracias


 
Hola y bienvendio al foro!!!


----------



## elafortunado (Oct 24, 2012)

gracias luis,espero nos compartamos experiencias y comentarios.


----------



## milogus (Oct 24, 2012)

Que tal!!
pues la verdad me pareció una buena pagina para hacer preguntas...
pues soy nuevo en todo este tema de electrónica y espero aquí me ayuden a resolver dudas y aprender mas! 
Saludos


----------



## luar89 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hola a todos los miembros del foro le ando un cordial saludo,mi nombre es Luar,y hoy me uno a ustedes para compartir mis experiencias y aprender de ustedes y despejar dudas,esto es lo que e gusta y pues quiero aprender mas,me pongo a su disposición y espero que esto sea para que todos seamos mejores...gracias!!!


----------



## HEVERT (Oct 24, 2012)

Hola a todos los que conformamos este foro y desde ya agradecerle por la ayuda que nos brindemos unos a los otros mi nombre es hevert , espero compartir los conocimientos y las experiencias de este mundo tan apasionado que es la electrÓnica aunque me acostado mucho armar proyectos electrÓnicos espero contar con sus ayuda


----------



## volthor (Oct 24, 2012)

saludos:
Mi nombre es Leonardo Clavijo soy de Bogota - Colombia, tengo 42 años me encanta la electronica tengo una empresa de equipos de regulacion he desarrollado varios proyectos de automatizacion con pic aun no siendo experto y funcionan perfecto, deseo aprender mucho mas de lo que me falta, por eso estoy en este foro. espero poder compartir lo poco que he aprendido y que ustedes tambien compartan tambien lo que saben. Gracias


----------



## messi233 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hola me llamo Adalberto Bósquez, soy estudiante de ingeniería Eléctrica y Electrónica, tengo una teoría moderada y me gustaría desarrollar la practica del arte de diseño de circuitos electrónicos. Tengo muchas dudas en la cabeza, las cuales espero despejar con ayuda de este foro.  
muchas gracias a los colaboradores del foro, mis respetos
saludos


----------



## josluirec (Oct 25, 2012)

hola gente me llamo jose luis soy electricista y ademas soy fanatico de la electronica. tengo muchas ganas de aprender y estoy contento de formar parte de este foro.los pocos conocimientos que tengo los pongo a disposicion del foro, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## morenete (Oct 25, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Teodoro me gusta esto de la electronica aunque escasean mis conocimientos pero con vosotros haré mis pinitos.
Gracias a todos, sois fenomenales.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 25, 2012)

sean todos muy bien bienvenidos al foro ¡¡


----------



## esneiderlg (Oct 25, 2012)

Hola Que tal mi nombre es Esneider Losada soy tecnologo en mantenimiento electrónico en Colombia egresado del sena desde pequeño siempre me a gustado la electronia y pues nada estoy en este foro para adquirir mas conocimientos...

Gracias..


----------



## estasiquevale (Oct 25, 2012)

hola a todos escribo desde bilbao y me dedico a mantenimiento industrial de acerias, me parece fantastico el foro en el que espero aprender y colaborar todo lo que pueda un saludo


----------



## JoOk3r (Oct 25, 2012)

Hola a cada uno de los usuarios de este foro   , soy estudiante de Ing.sistemas electronicos en Mexico y me ah ayudado mucho y me agustado su foro , espero primeramente igual ayudarles en algunos aportes proximos y mas que nada agradecerles por siempre compartir sus conocimientos ahh todos ...Saludos y gracias


----------



## Guillermo Serrano (Oct 25, 2012)

Hola a todos los miembros del foro, un saludo desde San Jose Costa Rica, me dicen cubillo
mi nombre Guillermo Serrano j. soy tecnico en electronica y computacion tengo mi propio
lavoratorio, trabajo medio tiempo en una empresa dando soporte a los equipos electronicos.
empese en esta facinante ciencia de la Electronica cuando todos los equipos eran de tubos o valvulas
espero poder aportar algo a este foro. y aprender de ustedes jovenes
un abraso a la distancia para todos los miembros que la pasen bien.


----------



## robertod (Oct 25, 2012)

hola a todos los mienbros de foro mi nombre es roberto dominguez soy aficinado a la electronica con conocimientos muy basicos, modifique varias fuentes de alimentacion de pc y la verdad el foro es espectacular por la informacion que brinda los felicito!!!!!!
saludos


----------



## NavasD (Oct 25, 2012)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Daniel, soy de Buenos Aires, me gusta la electronica como hobby, pero hoy soy mas de leer que de armar cosas. Es foro es espectacular para leer y aprender. Espero poder armar mi primer pre valvular, ya arme uno comun. Saludos


----------



## Masoqistaa (Oct 25, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy Andrés Fontana, tengo 19 años y soy de Carlos Casares, Prov de bs as, Argentina. estoy trabajando en una empresa de desarrollos tecnologicos para las necesidades del campo en donde mi jefe es ingeniero electronico y me fascina ver como diseña las plaquetas, ver cada componente electronico y tratar de entenderlos aunque no entiendo ni un pomo, pero eso trato de hacer buscando info en internet  recien hoy aprendi como hacer un fluorecente, asi q imaginence lo q me falta todavia  pero bueno.. todo a su tiempo.. no? Saludos


----------



## Guillermo Serrano (Oct 25, 2012)

volthor dijo:


> saludos:
> Mi nombre es leonardo clavijo soy de bogota - colombia, tengo 42 años me encanta la electronica tengo una empresa de equipos de regulacion he desarrollado varios proyectos de automatizacion con pic aun no siendo experto y funcionan perfecto, deseo aprender mucho mas de lo que me falta, por eso estoy en este foro. Espero poder compartir lo poco que he aprendido y que ustedes tambien compartan tambien lo que saben. Gracias



te felicito tuve un profesor colombiano ase muchos aÑos una persona
muy inteligente en tu pais la tecnologia esta muy actualizada
y muy buenas revistas. 
Siempre me an atraido los pic tengo quemador y uso el winpic pero 
todavia no me he metido a programarlos y quiero aprender



volthor dijo:


> saludos:
> Mi nombre es leonardo clavijo soy de bogota - colombia, tengo 42 años me encanta la electronica tengo una empresa de equipos de regulacion he desarrollado varios proyectos de automatizacion con pic aun no siendo experto y funcionan perfecto, deseo aprender mucho mas de lo que me falta, por eso estoy en este foro. Espero poder compartir lo poco que he aprendido y que ustedes tambien compartan tambien lo que saben. Gracias



te felicito tuve un profesor colombiano ase muchos aÑos una persona
muy inteligente en tu pais la tecnologia esta muy actualizada
y muy buenas revistas. 
Siempre me an atraido los pic tengo quemador y uso el winpic pero 
todavia no me he metido a programarlos y quiero aprender





milogus dijo:


> que tal!!
> Pues la verdad me pareció una buena pagina para hacer preguntas...
> Pues soy nuevo en todo este tema de electrónica y espero aquí me ayuden a resolver dudas y aprender mas! :d
> saludos


en mexico hay mucha informacion y muy buenas revistas por ejemplo 
electronica y servicio, y muy buenos profesores te felicito


----------



## rajaj39 (Oct 25, 2012)

bueno , me llamo Maxwell Justiniano de Oruro - Bolivia soy tecnico en electronica y como todos los del foro siempre estoy buscando respuestas a muchas fallas que no conosco ,gracias por la bienvenida y espero ser mas activo en el foro.





Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


----------



## ORGABO (Oct 26, 2012)

Gracias por la bienvenida a este interesaqnte foro



nesecito saber quien me puede ayudar a construir un carrito electrico de lo mas basico, el problema es que no tengo muchos conocimientos en electronica, o en que sitio de internet pudiera consultar.


----------



## abinadi (Oct 26, 2012)

buenos dias soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica me encuentro en la ciudad de guatemala, guatemala y la electronica es una ciencia que tiene el futuro en sus manos, me gusta diseñar y se que la electronica esta en todo, saludos


----------



## jaimiko (Oct 26, 2012)

soy técnico automotriz vivo en Colombia me interesan mucho los temas que tienen que ver con todo el fascinante mundo de la electrónica en especial lo que tiene que ver con los sistemas electrónicos de los vehículos , sistemas inmovilisadores,computadores automotrices etc tengo algunas cosas que puedo compartir . grasias


----------



## andres hernandez (Oct 26, 2012)

que tel me gustaria que me asesoraran con el proyecto del amplificador clase d en donde descargo el pdf soy nuevo en el foro grasias


----------



## sagber (Oct 26, 2012)

muy buen dia tengo principios en electronica y electrica espero aprender mas cosas


----------



## Waldos (Oct 26, 2012)

Hola soy Waldo me gusta mucho la electronica, no tengo mucha experiencia pero trato de aprender y en cuanto vi este foro me fascino y decidi hacerma socio. Gracias a todos por compartir sus conocimientos...


----------



## sagber (Oct 26, 2012)

Hola muy buenas me gusta la electronica espero tener mas conocimientos en estos tipos de foros soy bernardo


----------



## CARLOS YANCE (Oct 26, 2012)

hola soy carlos yance la verdad me gusta mucho la electronica espero aprender mucho de ustedes gracias


----------



## rene123456 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hola , soy Rene, me dedico a reparar hornos de microondas en Ecuador, me gusta la electronica y armar circuitos que encuentro en la web, espero compartir conocimientos con ustedes, gracias


----------



## ruben1960miserere (Oct 27, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy Ruben de Paso del Rey, Moreno. Provincia de Buenos Aires.. Argentina, trabajo como mecánico textil y me gustaría aprender algo de electrónica ,y por lo visto en el foro creo que encontré el lugar perfecto. 
Gracias a todos por aceptarme en su comunidad. 
Le dejo saludos cordiales..
Ruben.


----------



## Monzalvo (Oct 27, 2012)

que tal soy Luis Monzalvo de Victoria Tamps. México. soy nuevo relatimavente en esto pero me gusta mucho y quiero aprender todo cuanto me sea posible ya que en algun tiempo iniciare una carrera de mecatronica y me gustaria llegar y al menos saber cosas básicas. asi que espero de su ayuda y si en algo puedo servirles estoy a sus ordenes... saludos


----------



## joelon perez (Oct 27, 2012)

hola a todos soy joel,, y me da mucho gusto estar en esta comunidad para aportar y pedir ayuda tecnica,,,,
gracias a todos ..


----------



## likdoj (Oct 27, 2012)

Hola me llamo Juan y soy estudiante del grado en Ingeniería electrónica, róbotica y mecatrónica por la Universidad de Málaga.
No tengo experiencia en el mundo de la electrónica, pero siempre me ha llamado la atención este tema. Espero recibir vuestra ayuda y ayudaros en todo lo posible.


----------



## climberman (Oct 27, 2012)

Hola peña!!
soy Arturo, estudiante de electronica de la uc3m. elegi mi carrera porque era la que más optativas tenía sin tener apenas ni idea de lo que era este mundillo y he descubierto que la electrónica es apasionante, es por eso que me gustaría profundizar mucho más y por eso ya soy miembro
un saludo


----------



## DeathThrashVarela09 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hola soy Romario Varela estudio Ingenieria Industrial y se que esta pagina es una de las que me ayudarian mucho para nuevos proyectos, espero su apoyo gracias y un cordial saludo para todos!!


----------



## autrigon (Oct 28, 2012)

Hola , soy nuevo en todo esto relacionado con la electronica , pero espero aprender algo con vuestra ayuda .
Usare lo mas que pueda el buscador y preguntare lo menos posible .
Gracias .


----------



## alaso13 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hola a todos!!
Soy estudiante de ingenieria mecanica y soy aficionado a todo lo que son circuitos de leds, de robotica y demas. Espero compartir y coger muy buenas ideas de este foro.
Un saludo a todos desde españa!


----------



## tecnicoinformatica (Oct 28, 2012)

Buenas a tod@s 
Mi nombre es Jose, soy de España, siempre me ha atraido el tema este de robotica,electronica,... pero nunca he llegado a estudiarlo. Espero aprender mucho de esta web y poder desarrollar posteriormente mis propios proyectos.

Saludoss


----------



## Jumungus (Oct 28, 2012)

Hola. Saludos a toda la comunidad de parte de Jumungus


----------



## lisani (Oct 28, 2012)

Don Barredora dijo:


> Mi nombre es Pablo Vila, 22 años, Argentino, me gusta mucho la electronica y mas especificamente la robotica. Estoy estudiando Ingenieria electronica y soy tecnico electromecanico (del secundario).
> 
> Creo q tengo una mente bastante creativa q trato de usar para mis cosas y para ayudar a quien lo necesite aqui.
> 
> ...



saludos mi nombre es david  espero me puedan ayudar y compartir imformacion aserca de los proyectos q sugriero y soy nuevo en la programacion de los microcontroladores


----------



## elmasjodido (Oct 28, 2012)

Hola a todos, nuevo en los foros de electrónica, espero aprender de todos y si de igual forma puedo colaborar con gusto, agradezco a todos por su disposición y colaboración.


----------



## quico34 (Oct 28, 2012)

Un saludo a toda la comunidad. Mi nombre es Francisco (Quico) en catalán. Tristemente para mi, los conocimientos sobre electrónica que puedo ofrecer son tan elementales, que no creo que pueda solucionar ningún problema. Ya llevo años usando éste foro, y de el he obtenido informaciones muy útiles. Si algún dia puedo "hechar una mano" a alguien me sentiré muy afortunado.


----------



## PMAA (Oct 28, 2012)

Hola! Me llamo PABLO, soy de Quilmes y me dedico a la rama de refrigeracion. Me gusta mucho la electronica, mis conocimientos son basicos pero me gustaria aprender mas y por cuestiones de trabajo, familia y tiempo, no puedo hacer ningun curso ni nada parecido. A menudo, trato de realizar proyectos simples pero me gustaria perfeccionar mis conocimientos y se que estoy en el lugar indicado. Saludos a todos.


----------



## warrior1901 (Oct 28, 2012)

hola soy ricardo, soy técnico en electrónica y espero adquirir mas conocimientos por este medio..


----------



## Garhard (Oct 28, 2012)

Buenas comunidad, soy Gerar, estudiante de Ingeniería Informática y de Sistemas, me he registrado en este foro por el curso que llevo: Circuitos Electricos. Espero que me puedan ayudar con mis dudas y también aportar algo de mi conocimiento.

Salu2!


----------



## YIROSHI (Oct 28, 2012)

Muy bienvenidos compañeros, espero que aprendan mucho, para que un dia esten enseñando a otros compañeros lo que han aprendido aqui en Foros Electronica.

Saludos compañeros.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Oct 28, 2012)

Hola, soy Carlos pero me dicen carloscomadreja. Comencé con la electrónica a eso de los 12 o 13 año, tengo ahora 61. Muchos años de taller de electrónica y trabajo en diversas especialidades de la misma. Muy interesado en temas de radiofrecuencia. Fui además radio aficionado muchos años, y he incursionado en tecnologías tales como el "moonbounce" (utilizar la Luna como repetidor pasivo), comunicación óptica, etc.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 28, 2012)

bienvenidos compañeros ¡¡


----------



## ARMIMV (Oct 28, 2012)

Hola quetal soy armando gusto en conocerlos voy en cuarto medio de electronica espero que nos llevemos muy bien


----------



## Mikun (Oct 28, 2012)

Hola, que tal?, bueno, me presento:
Me llamo Nataly, actualmente estudio Electrónica industrial, anteriormente estudie Pedagogía en matemáticas. 
Espero poder encontrar información de utilidad, como también aportar en algo si es que puedo.


----------



## jestrada8 (Oct 28, 2012)

hola soy jesus estrada super aficionado al maravilloso mundo de la electrónica como todos ustedes los felicito por esta extraordinaria pagina


----------



## Roderi (Oct 29, 2012)

! Hola a todos ¡
Mi nombre es Roderico García, vivo en Cobán, Alta Verapaz, Guatemala, es un gran gusto para mi pertenecer a este gran Foro, espero poder ser de alguna ayuda mas adelante, trabajo en la reparación de TV, y Equipos de sonido y demás aparatos electrónicos.  Los felicito por tener esta gran pagina. 
Sigan adelante.
Saludos.


----------



## Pamflet (Oct 29, 2012)

Hola y muy buenas a tod@s.
Me llamo Robert, soy de Blanes (Girona), muy cerca de Barcelona, aunque por circunstancias de la vida llevo 6 años viviendo en Rumania, cerquita de Bucarest.
La electronica me ha apasionado siempre, pero por no tener una base teorica buena, siempre he tenido muchas dudas, en la practica, tengo suerte que soy apañadito, me he construido varios aparatitos, he utlizado la cajita con luz para las placas, el cloruro, etc...
Poco puedo contribuir y si preguntar mucho.

Un saludo.
Robert


----------



## herm (Oct 29, 2012)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y la electrónica me gusta mucho las respuestas que he visto en el foro y me anime espero que me ayuden y si puedo ayudar con mucho gusto saludos


----------



## Douglas Leal P (Oct 29, 2012)

Buenos días para todos y muchas gracias por aceptarme en esta comunidad.
Mi nombre es Douglas Leal P, vivo en Maracaibo, Venezuela, soy profesor jubilado y siempre he tenido como hobby la electrónica,  me apasiona, me gusta hacer pequeños proyectos  y me gusta ayudar a los demás sin ningún interés lucrativo.


----------



## masterxavi (Oct 29, 2012)

-Hola, soy Javier, y soy adicto a la electrónica.-

(y responden todos en grupo) -Hola Javier!!!-


jaja, veo los saludos y en casos parece un grupo de autoayuda. Bueno, al fin y al cabo los foros son eso .


Nada, un saludo para todos. Y  a compartir info. 
Gracias por tanto aporte 


Javier


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 29, 2012)

jajaj que humor ¡¡¡ bienvenido javier


----------



## juansa (Oct 29, 2012)

Hola soy juan sanchez (juansa),  soy aficionado a la electronica   y me gusta mucho este comunidad de electronicos...me da gusto pertenecer a esta..saludos


----------



## jaimiko (Oct 29, 2012)

hola a a todos me complace:alabanza mucho poder compartir recuerden que preguntando se llega a roma y no hay preguntas tontas lo que hay es tontos que no preguntan


----------



## Che Canejo (Oct 29, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Mauricio, soy de Neuquén Argentina, soy técnico electromécánico y se bastante poco de electrónica (por eso me suscribí) para aprender de los valiosos conocimientos que estan vertidos en este foro.
Saludos


----------



## sagitario61 (Oct 29, 2012)

[hola a todos me llamo Esteban, me gusta mucho la electronica, y estoy estudiandola por correo tengo 51 años y eso no me limita para seguir aprendiendo y espero contar con el apoyo de todos ustedes.... gracias


----------



## mololo1983 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hola a tod@s! Me llamo Manolo, vengo de Canarias (Gran Canaria, España) y estoy aquí para mejorar mis conocimientos de electrónica y aportar algunos que poseo. Gracias y saludos!


----------



## lucas nafria (Oct 30, 2012)

Hola soy lucas nafria aficionado de la electrÓnica estoy para cualquier duda


----------



## dagmtz (Oct 30, 2012)

Que tal  Mi nombre es Daniel... Yo soy un joven aficionado a la electrónica, música y computadoras. Soy mexicano, un gusto conocer personas aquí. Estoy a sus ordenes.


----------



## harryaxl (Oct 30, 2012)

Hola que tal soy Harry, y soy estudiante de ing. electrónica, y me uní a este foro para aprender un poco más


----------



## chuski92 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hola, soy Jesus, recientemente he adquirido un acer aspire one d260 con la pantalla negra de la muerte y me han dicho que por aqui hay un tutorial y tal, me dedico a reparar pcs por hobby y se me da bastante bien gracias a la ayuda de internet


----------



## benjaminlb (Oct 30, 2012)

Hola, soy nuevo aquí. Saludos a todos.


----------



## algunoc (Oct 30, 2012)

Hola Mi nombre es Bernardo, Soy Ing. Mecanico tengo conocimientos de elctrotecnia estoy intentando aprender Electronica Digital. Espero poder aprender con uds y ser util a medida que mis conocimiento lo permitan. Saludos


----------



## josechu (Oct 31, 2012)

Hola a todos, me llamo josechu y soy de Fuenlabrada (Madrid)
llevo ya mucho tiempo visitando este estupendo foro, 
gracias a el, he podido aprender muchas cosillas.

por lo que doy las gracias a todas aquellas personas que estan haciendo posible el mismo.
gracias a todos.


----------



## Douglas Leal P (Oct 31, 2012)

Buenos días y a toda la comunidad. Mi nonombre es Douglas Leal P, soy de Maracaibo Venezuela, profesor jubilado y aficionado a la electrónica gracias por aceptarme en esta comunidad y pondré mi granito de arena todas las veces que sea necesario con mucho gusto. Gracias


----------



## freemanman2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hola a todos . Mi nombre es Julio Maldonado soy de Bogota Colombia, estudiante de ing. electronica en la universidad cooperativa de colombia, en este momento no aproto demasiado pues estoy en etapa de aprendizaje pero estare dispuesto a colaborar en lo que este en mis manos.  gracias.


----------



## ekisd (Oct 31, 2012)

Buenas.

Soy nuevo escribiendo pero llevo tiempo leyendoos.

Estoy a punto de terminar un módulo superior de Desarrollo de Productos Electrónicos aquí en Alicante con el que podré ser técnico.

Es un honor para mi entrar aquí, poder ayudar (aunque sea muy poco) y poder aprender de este foro como llevo haciendo hasta el momento.


Un saludo.


----------



## Sergioesma (Oct 31, 2012)

Hola me llamo Sergio San Martín, soy un estudiante de 4°medio de la especialidad de electrónica, ingresé a este foro básicamente por recomendación de un amigo, aunque obviamente, tengo la certeza de que un foro electrónico nos ayuda a todos. Espero no solo sentirme ayudado, sino tambien contribuir con lo se pueda.


----------



## bibespa (Oct 31, 2012)

Hola a toda la comunidad me llamo Gabriel soy Analista de Sistemas y la electrónica es una pasión de toda la vida, llevo tiempo leyendo el foro y aprendiendo cada día un poco más gracias a Uds., aquí estoy para lo que pueda ayudar y compartir.

Un saludo desde La Plata


----------



## byrlopez (Oct 31, 2012)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Byron López, soy técnico de informática, y muy aficionado a la electrónica.
Siempre que puedo me gusto leer acerca de las experiencias de todos los que escriben acá.
Saludos desde Costa Rica!!


----------



## perejil (Oct 31, 2012)

hola soy de bilbao, soy aficionado a las nuevas tecnologias. Un saludo


----------



## CarlosAlfonzo (Oct 31, 2012)

Hola! Saludos a todos y, en los que les pueda ayudar, cuenten conmigo!


----------



## Copi (Oct 31, 2012)

Buenas buenas! Colegas electrónicos! Desde Buenos Aires, Argentina para toda la comunidad!


----------



## spawn66h (Oct 31, 2012)

holas a todos los que estan inmersos en este mundo de la electronica
un saludo desde  Bolivia


----------



## Miguel Cardiel Quintero (Oct 31, 2012)

Hola  a todos  Soy Miguel Cardiel  Profesor de educación básica   en México  e intento armar un robot  seguidor de lineas sin elementos programables, espero aprender  de electrónica.


----------



## actopan (Oct 31, 2012)

Hola a todos los miembros del foro soy un aficionado a la electronica y espero aprender sobre este tema, soy del estado de Hgo en Mexico.


----------



## cerezo117 (Oct 31, 2012)

uuuyyyyy hola a todos, soy un pequeño mas en el mundo de la electonica, pero la necesidad de aprender es algo por lo q nos hace diferentes de todos..bueno ahora a participar y a aprenderr vaaa


----------



## HECTORLG (Nov 1, 2012)

saludos a todos los conocedores del fascinante mundo de la electronica, y a las personas deseosas de aprender. espero poder servirlos con mis aportes y poder aprender de UDs tanbien.


----------



## luis39 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hola a Todos los foreros espero aprender  bastante


----------



## 14pipe (Nov 1, 2012)

Hola a todos soy felipe de colombia, espero conocer a mucha gente y ayudarnos en lo que sea, ya deje mi primer pregunta es sobre plc allen bradley espero me ayuden gracias.


----------



## spikemon (Nov 1, 2012)

Hola, soy Pablo de uruguay, tengo 25 ,soy ingeniero telecomunicaciones, entusiasta de todas estas cosas que se tratan aca.

saludos


----------



## stefanos (Nov 1, 2012)

saluto tutti dall'italia (rovereto TN). buona programmazione


----------



## romdi (Nov 1, 2012)

Que tal...ps soy nuevo en esto de la eletronica tengo poco estudiando regularmente entro y veo todo lo que escriben y me ayuda con mis proyectos...espero aprender mucho mas de toda la comunidad y compartir conocimiento y debatir ideas...ya empezare con mis dudas mas tarde...jejej...

buena tarde a todos....


----------



## alejandrosellanes (Nov 1, 2012)

Hola! como estan?? Mi nobre es Alejandro Sellanes, argentino de 23 años. la verdad que esta pagina esta por demas decir que es excelente.. eh tenido el agrado de "tomar" algunos esquemas, fabricarlos y ponerlos en funcionamiento! y hasta ahora todo me ah salido bien!
Trabajo en una empresa que presta servicios a las petroleras, soy tecnico electromecanico e intente estudiar ingenieria mecanica.. pero lo de la electronica es bien de familia, siempre me gusto y mas viendolo a mi viejo!.. 

Saludo!


----------



## Kiks (Nov 2, 2012)

Hola soy Enrique y me gusta la electrónica aunque batallo en algunas cosas y necesito en ocasiones un empujón en algunas dudas, espero y que me sea de gran ayuda este foro, saludos a tod@s. Buen dia.


----------



## albardonero (Nov 2, 2012)

Hola, soy Omar Páez, de Albardón, en San Juan, Argentina. Hace varios años que estoy en esto de la reparación de electrónica, valoro estos foros por que en verdad, son invalorables para los que siempre necesitamos ayuda y lo poco que conocemos lo podemos compartir. Felicito al iniciador de esta idea y quedo atento para tratar de servir a los integrantes. Con mi mayor respeto. Omar.


----------



## zamoray (Nov 2, 2012)

Hola a todos mi nombre es wilmer mi nick es zamoray soy estudiante de electronica y me gustaria debatir unos cuantos temas que aprendo en el diario vivir.


----------



## Jose Sanchez Z (Nov 2, 2012)

Hola como estan todos, mi nombre es Jose Sanchez Zavala, y soy dentista de profesion, pero esto de la electrónica me gusta desde siempre, ya que mi padre fue tecnico en tv., radio y todo tipo de bobinados, asi que desde mi infancia e vivido en este medio, pero por motivo de mi carrera, no le puse mucha atención al Jefe cuando vivia y fue un terrible error el no hacerlo.

Y ahora a mis 55 años el gusanito de la electrónica me esta matando, asi que investigando en la red, entre a este foro, el cual tiene mucha sabiduria, y me dio mucha confianza, y aqui estoy, espero no les moleste un dentista entre uds.

Le agradesco al compañero Andres Cuenca, la orientación y su buena disposición de ayudar al projimo.

Les envio un caluroso saludo desde la selva tabasqueña, que esten bien.


----------



## gianmiki (Nov 2, 2012)

hola ah todos soy nuevo en el mundo de la electronica  espero su ayuda


----------



## YIROSHI (Nov 2, 2012)

Bienvenidos compañeros, aqui podran compartir, crear, aprender y poder enseñar a otras personas lo que un dia alguien les enseño un legado, sabio consejo cuando el conocimiento se comparte se aprende a valorar la enseñanza.

Saludos compañeros desde Sichuan.


----------



## dkano29 (Nov 3, 2012)

hola a todos gracias por compartir tanta sabiduria sobre electronica, soy nuevo en el tema y me ayuda a aprender mucho este foro. Gracias por dejarme pertenecer a este foro.


----------



## xerifee (Nov 3, 2012)

hola amigos todo lo mejor para todo el mundo


----------



## CarlosRM (Nov 3, 2012)

hola pues soy carlos.. soy de ecuador... y soy estudiante de ing electronica en la ups (universidad politecnica salesiana) de cuenca.. me parece genial la pag... y me interesa seguir aprendiendo más acerca de éste interesantisimo tema...


----------



## jackblak (Nov 3, 2012)

hola,

me presento y les agradesco la ayuda y el espacio para exponer dudas y proyectos

bayts.


----------



## juank88 (Nov 3, 2012)

Saludos desde Ecuador, mi nombre es Juan Carlos y soy estudiante de ingeniería Electrónica. 
La pagina esta genial..!!!!


----------



## betopelotas (Nov 3, 2012)

Que tal mi nombre es alberto y soy de mexico,perdon por el pequeño retraso(jeje dos años)en mi presentacion,pero siempre ando ocupado,hasta hoy se me hizo,soy comerciante de aparatos electronicos reparados,lo que se es empiricamente en parte pero la mayoria de las veces este maravilloso foro me ha sacado de problemas,talvez me digan que es descortes por solo mirar,pero para todos mis enredos siempre hay un tema ya iniciado y lo mejor siempre resuelto o me dan un norte de donde estan mis fallas,por esto les doy las gracias y seguire dando lata por aqui hasta que el cuerpo aguante jeje.

Un saludo afectuoso desde mexico


----------



## suggar (Nov 3, 2012)

Hola  mi  nombre  es  Luis,suy  de  viña  del  mar Chile,tengo  un  servicio  tecnico  en  electronica,muy  agradecido  por  la  bienvenida,y  estoy  aqui  para  ahondar  mis  conocimiento, y  dispuesto  a  colaborar  en lo que  pueda.


----------



## Oscar02 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hola me llamo Oscar, soy de Bs. As. Argentina estoy estudiando para ser profesor de Informática y a la electrónica la tengo como un hooby aunque entiendo poco jajaja, elegí este foro porque me parece interesante y siempre que busco algún tema sobre electrónica sale la página del foro. Espero aprender mucho. Un abrazo.


----------



## NitroFenix (Nov 4, 2012)

Hola, soy Miguel Angel. Este foro me parece muy interesante y me dejaria dejar mi enlace a un proyecto que he realizado en la universitat. Creo que les resultara interesante y me gustaria compartirlo con vosotros.


----------



## elecsx3 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hola a todos..!!
por fín me registro después de leer varios post interesantes..!!
me llamo Sergio y soy de España. Empiezo tarde en esto (34 años), aunque siempre me gustó, y quise aprender todo lo que pudiera, pero nunca pude hacerlo a fondo...
espero poder ponerme a ello y aprender todo lo que pueda de todos vosotros.
Saludos..!!


----------



## entur (Nov 4, 2012)

buenas compañeros!!! soy Entur tengo 30 años, me he registrado en este gran foro por que leyendo algunos post he resuelto algunas dudas que tenia y como novatissimo en electrónica esta clase de foros son genial!!

Un gran saludo!!


----------



## jhoncho (Nov 4, 2012)

buenas compañeros!!! soy Jhon tengo 25 años, me he registrado en este gran foro por que leyendo algunos post he resuelto algunas dudas que tenia ya que soy novato  en electrónica esta clase de foros son genial!!

Un gran saludo!!


----------



## carlosito (Nov 4, 2012)

hola mi nombre es carlos soy de  LMA PERU bueno  busque informacion sobre electronica y entre a este foro 
 yes muy bueno que  se pueda conpartir informacion  y ayudarse unos a otros soy estudiante de  electronica  con especializacion  en mecatronica del instituto IDAT  DE LIMA. espero otro dia conpartir informacion y ayudarnos mutuamente  para  cada dia aprender un poco sobre esta  profesion  un saludo!!


----------



## Deidara (Nov 4, 2012)

Hola.. mi nombre es Nahuel y soy estudiante de Ing Elecetronica aunq solo me encuentre en primer año! Espero poder ayudar con lo poco que sé hasta ahora y que me acepten como uno mas de esta gran comunidad por lo que veo!



Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> Mi nombre es Andres Fernando Cuenca, soy un apasionado por la electrónica, y más por sus aplicaciones en beneficio de todos. Me considero un entusiasta, un emprendedor



Y como dice el amigo Andres... me considero así yo también... Y a medida que valla teniendo tiempo voy a ir subiendo proyectos propios que he culminado con éxito!  Un abrazo para todos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 4, 2012)

Bienvenidos!!! Esperamos que la estancia en el foro, les sea de su agrado!!!

No olviden leer las Norma de participación para obtener una sana convivencia entre todos.

Saludos al foro!.


----------



## noes (Nov 5, 2012)

hola que tal soy noe, vivo en mexico, estudiante de Ing electrica, me uni al foro por que encontre muchas cosas fascinantes aqui y quiero seguir aprendiendo del mundo de la electronica, un saludo.


----------



## hourse (Nov 5, 2012)

hola soy israel y vivo en mazatlan sinaloa mexico, no estudio electronica pero es algo que me llama mucho, asi que cuando elgo me interesa investigo y aprendo di por aki por un problema que espero poder solucionar, reparo y vendo equipo de computo por ello me interesa aprender mas de el tema, un saludo a todos desde la perla del pacifico!!


----------



## opamp (Nov 5, 2012)

Hola soy opamp de Perú, autodidacta 99%, tengo muy pocos conocimientos en teoría lo que sé lo aprendí con la práctica,....espero que me puedan orientar en la interesante electrónica,.... saludos desde Perú.


----------



## pepepic (Nov 5, 2012)

hola soy pepepic de mexico y quiero compartir mis conocimientos con quien este interesado.

saludos desde Mexico


----------



## gaam (Nov 5, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy German Morichetti de Alta Gracia, provincia de Cordoba, Argentina. Estoy muy contento de poder al fin poder ingresar a vuestra comunidad. La electronica para mi es un hobbie personal que le dedico en este momento varias horas por dia que antes no podia disponer. Quisiera compartir con ustedes mis dudas asi como mis conocimientos en la practica (que es mucha...je,je; vamos a ver dijo un ciego). Desde las Sierras de Paravachasca los saludos a todos con un cordial abrazo, y nos estaremos comunicando a traves del foro. Gracias


----------



## barbe (Nov 5, 2012)

Saludos,soy climent de LLeida, España,me encanta la electrónica,soy muy novato espero aprender leyendo vuestros comentarios, y practicando lo más posible.gracias muchachos.


----------



## krlosb (Nov 5, 2012)

Saludos a tod@s, soy Carlos de España. Me gusta la electrónica, especialmente los microcontroladores PIC.


----------



## carenmadel (Nov 5, 2012)

Hola amigos de la electrónica.  Mi nombre es Carlos Martínez y estoy incursionando en temas de microcontroladores.  Realmente sé muy poco, aunque he realizado varios montajes con elementos de electrónica, pero nunca programados. Espero contar con vuestra colaboración y estoy a disposición para lo que pueda aportar.


----------



## eruditoproxy (Nov 5, 2012)

Hola amigos, soy de Colombia accedi a esta pagina por recomendacion de un amigo espero sacar buena utilidad de ella....saludos a todos.


----------



## luisemj (Nov 5, 2012)

Hola a todos los amigos de la electrónica, trabajo en la enseñanza de niños y jovenes y me gustaria compartir mis conocimientos con ustedes y aprender mucho de los suyos, un saludo para todos.


----------



## gabriel009 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es Gabriel Rodriguez, Tengo 25 años y soy Tecnico en Pc. Hace poco empece a leer sobre la electronica y me intereso el tema. Encontre este foro buscando como se median los tranformadores para detectar fallas. Aun soy muy inexperto en esta area pero me gustaria seguir aprendiendo. Espero poder participar y llegar a la altura de todos ustedes. Un Gusto y saludo cordial.

PD: soy de Argentina de Misiones.


----------



## elenacastillo12 (Nov 6, 2012)

hola  me llamo  elena soy mexicana me gusta la electronica mucho, este foro me agrado y me gustaria aprender mas sobre ello..


----------



## fesant (Nov 6, 2012)

Hola amigos, me llamo fesant, soy de chile y nuevo en este foro, me gusta mucho la electrónica y computación, espero aprender mucho y que nos ayudemos mutuamente.

Saludos.


----------



## lostrego2000 (Nov 6, 2012)

hola me llamo rafa de España acabo de registrarme 
aun que no es la primera vez que visito este foro 
por su contenido
aprovecho para para mandaros un saludo


----------



## macxd (Nov 6, 2012)

Hola a todos mi nombre es: Carlos y soy nuevo en este foro espero aprender mucho de ustedes.


----------



## juepuchis1 (Nov 7, 2012)

buena noches

Mi nombre es juan carlos estudio ing de sistemas y voy en 6 semestre vivo en ibague Colombia.
Quisiera poder tener mas conocimientos tanto en electrónica como en sistemas muchas gracias y espero poder contar con ustedes e igual para ustedes.


----------



## ANGULI (Nov 7, 2012)

A las buenas,soy agus y ando por este foro como un aficionado mas , un saludo


----------



## chostomo619 (Nov 7, 2012)

Buenos días
Soy Hugo Alvarez y soy estudiante de Ingeniería en Robótica Industrial, se un poco de todo pero me sigue faltando preparación
Saludos


----------



## jpdrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Hola a todos! Soy estudiante principiante en electrónica, me parece muy buena idea este foro y espero sacarle provecho.

Lo bueno es que los moderadores no intimidan . Saludos desde Costa Rica!!


----------



## alexmarkno (Nov 7, 2012)

Hola a todos disculpas por no haberme presentado antes mi  nombre es Alexander y vivo en Caracas-Venezuela graciasssss


----------



## chilreaper (Nov 7, 2012)

Hola soy Alberto estudiante de electronica;
soy un patan con el tema de programacion y c, y me registrado para ampliar los conocimientos
que nunca viene ml parender una poco más, un abrazoa todos os preguntare y respondere de todo los que sepa o no;  
soy de españa, valladolid


----------



## stokor (Nov 7, 2012)

Hola,
Me acerco al foro, para compartir experiencias sobre electrónica, especialmete lo que se pueda hacer de forma artesanal

Saludos


----------



## LANDA (Nov 7, 2012)

Hola, me acabo de registrar en este foro, esperando aclarar y obtener mas conocimientos sobre electronica.


----------



## instru (Nov 7, 2012)

Hola estudio electrónica en séptimo semestre, me registre por que  hay muchos temas de interés aun no se como ver los temas nuevos en el foro, espero poder ser de ayuda pera el grupo.


----------



## noormixx (Nov 7, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Norma!, estudio la carrera de Ing en Telemática, dentro de mi carrera veo Sistemas Digitales y circuitos y creo este foro me puede ayudar con algunas dudas que tengo respecto algunos sistemas, además que es de gran utilidad y tiene muchizimos temas de apoyo para estudiantes y pequeños curiosos!! ¨, espero poder ayudar con dudas y a su vez encontrar cosas nuevas que pueda aprender!!  !!.. Saludos!!


----------



## lordcam (Nov 7, 2012)

hola, estoy registrado ya hace tiempo y me gusta mucho saber y conocer las opiniones de los demás durante ese tiempo fui un fiel lector pero espero ser ahora un servidor más, soy estudiante de electrónica y telecomunicaciones. saludos y bendiciones


----------



## joacox (Nov 7, 2012)

Hola a todos desde hace tiempo leo los foros y si que me sirvieron mucho espero hacer lo mismo con los de mas soy del area de electronica


----------



## ANTON52 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hola a todos:
Como aficionado a la electronica me presento, ya que seria injusto ser aficionado a la electronica y no pertenecer a este foro.
Saludos


----------



## Dy232 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hola! Soy Andrea! Estudio Ing en Sistemas Computacionales, me inscribí a este foro, como apoyo para pasar  una materia, caso contrario a muchos de ustedes, no soy aficionada, de hecho me gusta y entiendo muy poco, espero poder aprender mucho de ustedes.

Saludos!


----------



## maabmx (Nov 8, 2012)

Hola como ustedes soy aficionado a la electrónica aunque profesionalmente no tengo nada que ver con esto 
saludos a todos


----------



## clunar5 (Nov 8, 2012)

Buenas Tardes compañeros mi nombre es Julio Cesar y me gusta la electronica es po eso que estoy en este foro 

saludos


----------



## Monchu88 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hola a todos me llamo Ramon de barcelona. 

Como no estamos aquí para disfrutar de la electrónica y conocer gente con nuestras mismas ganas de avanzar en este tema.

Saludos a todos los del foro y a disfrutar


----------



## tuchi (Nov 8, 2012)

hola me llamo ezequiel!!!!!
espero disfrutar de los infinitos circuitos electronicos
e ir aprendiendo...
bueno:

saludos a todos!!!!!!


----------



## eusebio pacheco (Nov 8, 2012)

hola buenas noches a todos mi nombre es eusebio pacheco y bueno  es un gusto poder estar al lado  de tantas personas que apollan la electrónica como todos ustedes un placer y bueno para servirles en lo que se pueda


----------



## morgoliat (Nov 8, 2012)

Presentación

Hola, soy Enrique, de Paraná, Entre Ríos. Tengo usuario en este foro hace muchos años, y he invertido muchos dias y noches leyendo, sobre todo de audio. Estoy en 6to año de Bioingeniería, quedan varias materias para recibirme igual... es una carrera larga.
Tenemos muchas materias de electrónica, pero nunca hay tiempo de aplicar.
Es muy bueno saber que hay muchas personas en este foro dispuestas a compartir lo que saben y a darte una mano cuando lo necesitas.
Proximamente estaré mostrando alguna de mis pcb's..
Saludos!!!!


----------



## acarballo06 (Nov 9, 2012)

hola mi nombre es alfonso aclaro solo soy aficionado a la electronica  me encanta aprender cosas nuevas y compartir conocimientos


----------



## Alejandro nieves (Nov 9, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Alejandro y estoy estudiando la ingeniería en electronica soy de México y voy en primer semestre


----------



## Diegoxr6 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hola my nombre es Diego y me he supcrito en este foro para poder aprender algo de electronica para poder resolver mis problemas.............gracias...

                                                          saludos........


----------



## pablohid (Nov 9, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es pablo soy tecnico y estudiante de ing electrónica .Soy de argentina ,buenos aires 
y me uni a la comunidad para aprender más del mundo de la electrónica y compartir mis conocimientos .Hace bastante que navego por  el foro siempre tiene temas interesantes para leer y aprender .
Por cualquier cosa me pueden enviar un mensaje, con gusto respondo.  

Saludos a todos  !!!


----------



## Mandess Electronics (Nov 9, 2012)

Hola, soy Julian de Colombia y me agrego al foro para poder aportar algo de mis conocimientos y retroalimentarme con los de ustedes


----------



## Gdurdaneta (Nov 9, 2012)

Buenas, Soy Gerardo de Venezuela, estudiante de ing electrónica mención telecomunicaciones, espero aprender esta área, me doy cuenta que me falta mucho.


----------



## cesar23 (Nov 10, 2012)

hola que tal electronicomaniacos  espero seguir aprendiendo


----------



## marquez07 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hola mi Eduardo estudio ing. mecatrónica y me gusta investigar sobre tecnología.


----------



## xwicholinx (Nov 10, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es luis y soy afisionado a la tecnologia, saludos!


----------



## GLADIADOR102 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es jose mi aficion a la electronica biene desde que era pequeño,siempre me gusto destripar aparatos para ver lo que tenian dentro.


----------



## Chalio (Nov 10, 2012)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Rosalio y soy principiante en todo lo que se refiere a electrónica, espero poder aprender aquí y en el futuro poder ayudar a los demás.


----------



## Obsydian (Nov 10, 2012)

Buenas noches, soy Obsydian, y desde hace bastante siempre me ha gustado saber "cómo" eran los trastos que tenía por casa por dentro... Espero aprender más en esta comunidad y, cómo no, brindar mi particular granito de arena.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## tornilloexagonal (Nov 10, 2012)

Cordial saludos a todos, mi nombre es José Manuel Acevedo S. vivo en Arjona Bolívar Colombia, a 40 minutos de Cartagena de Indias. soy Técnico en electrónica mi especialidad reparación de tv actualmente me preparo en la reparación de tv digital, llego al foro dispuesto a aportar de mi experiencia y recibir de la de ustedes, estando presto a recibir sugerencias.

atentamente,
                       Tornilloexagonal.


----------



## ATEL (Nov 10, 2012)

BUENAS NOCHES desde Venezuela estoy Estudiando INGENIERIA, estoy a la orden sea! espero aprender y aportar ideas a cualquier duda en electronica! Gracias.


jeje no entendi lo de editar :S


----------



## amir jhons (Nov 11, 2012)

muy buenas noches señores y desde hoy compañeros..bueno solo saludarlos ...


----------



## s3v3r1t0 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hola buenos dias señores, soy de españa y con ganas de aprender bastante en este foro


----------



## Carixsa (Nov 11, 2012)

Hola, soy Carixsa del Estado de Sonora México y les saludo afectuosamente. Espero poder aprender y les agradezco a todos su valiosa ayuda.


----------



## Yitman (Nov 11, 2012)

Hola compas! Soy de las islas Canarias (paraíso mundial) están todos invitados a venir por aqui!
Soy estudiante de Ing de Telecoms y he recaído por aqui por el foro. con ganas de aprender y ayudar

saludos a todos!


----------



## Elidell24 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hola a todos,,soy Cubano ,vivo en Montreal Canada,,siempre me a gustado mucha la electronoca,,me apasiona,,nunca pude estudiarla,lo poco que se lo he aprendido en la web y ahora conoci de este foro y no espere mas y aqui estoy,,pienso es un exelente lugar para los expertos y los aficionados como yo que comenzamos,,muchas gracias y que dure por siempre este sitio,,felicidades.


----------



## chuc moen (Nov 11, 2012)

aun que el mundo parezca inmenzo a hora todo es pequeño gracias a la electronica... puedo estar tan cerca todo el mundo en tan solo varios clicks... 

me baño de los conocimientos de este foro por que no quiero ahogarme en el inmeso mar de la ignorancia


----------



## carlosar81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hola, Me llamo Carlos y no tengo mucha idea de electronica, pero me gustaria aprender. Me he inscripto en el foro por una consulta en particular que quiero hacer sobre un circuito.


----------



## jhonnfgl (Nov 11, 2012)

Buenas noches soy Jhonn de Colombia, actualmente estudio electronica en un nivel intermedio, tengo algunas cositas q aportar y son conocimientos q e adquirido en el tiempo de estudio y adicional a esto con la experiencia en la empresa para la cual trabajo donde me desempeño como tecnico electronico....


----------



## rose2 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es Ana ii me llama la atencio todo esto de la electronica pero m gusta mas la parte de la programacion ii espero qe aqi puedan resolverme dudas cuando las tenga o ayudarme con alguna progracion  
P.D: soi de mexico


----------



## marcelobo (Nov 11, 2012)

Hola un gusto compartir con ustedes , soy un aficionado a la electronica


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hola, soy Bernardo de Colombia.  Soy aficionado a la electrónica y a la programación de microcontroladores. Me gustaría aprender más de ustedes y cuando esté dentro de mis capacidades, colaborar también.

Saludos!


----------



## matumbo (Nov 11, 2012)

hola a todos, me llamo hernan y soy de chile, estoy empesando a estudir electronica y me gustaria conocer nuevas ideas y alludar a alguno bueno espero aprender de ustedes 


saludos


----------



## alvaro90 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es Alvaro, soy estudiante de electronica y telecomunicaciones y me gusta todo lo que tenga que ver con la electricidad-electronica. Llevaba mucho tiempo queriendo registrarme y ahora que he empezado con un proyecto para una insoladora por led me he decidido a registrarme. Saludo a todos y espero que compartamos buenos ratos en este foro.


----------



## mesicano (Nov 12, 2012)

Hola!

Saludos colegas, mi nombre  es David de mexico. 

estudio electronica y  mas que una pasion. es una forma de vida para todos los que nos gusta la electronica.  espero pueda contribuir en lo mas que pueda. saludos y " un chispaso da la idea al progreso humano"
saludos y en hora buena.


----------



## alasdeyuca (Nov 12, 2012)

hola amigos quisiera entrar a esta pagina y conocer nuevos mundos virtuales y digital


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2012)

alasdeyuca dijo:


> hola amigos quisiera entrar a esta pagina y conocer nuevos mundos virtuales y digital


 
Si pudiste escribir es porque ya estás dentro 

Bienvenidos al Foro !


----------



## PIC16F1 (Nov 12, 2012)

Buenos días.

Me llamo Ernesto Vázquez, soy de México, estudie una carrera de control y automatización, me dedico a los sitemas contra incendio, estoy actualmente en un curso de PIC en C y entre al foro buscando información de PID y Fuzzy por que me gustaria implementar algunos controladores para no perder la noción de la carrera.


----------



## salmosc (Nov 12, 2012)

Hola todos, me llamo Salvador y aunque no creo poder salvar a nadie, pues, haré el intento.

Saludos


----------



## yarboclo (Nov 12, 2012)

Hola, soy Carlos, de Barcelona. 
Soy técnico electrónico de formación, aunque trabajo en otro campo. Intento reparar todo lo que cae en mis manos como hobby y para seguir aprendiendo electrónica, con la ayuda de la comunidad.

Saludos


----------



## yarboclo (Nov 12, 2012)

Hola, soy Carlos, de Barcelona. 
Soy técnico electrónico de formación, aunque trabajo en otro campo. Intento reparar todo lo que cae en mis manos como hobby y para seguir aprendiendo electrónica, con la ayuda de la comunidad.

Saludos


----------



## jolope2400 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hola a todos: Me llamo José, soy nuevo en el foro y quiero presentarme a todos vosotros y saludaros a todos. Ya soy madurito. Por suerte para mí, soy un jubilado de un trabajo de proyectista de equipos eléctricos y electrónicos de automoción en una fábrica de automóviles. He sido muy feliz ejerciendo ese trabajo de laboratorio, y encima me han pagado, ¿qué más se puede pedir?. Me gusta muchísimo la electrónica y paso unos buenos ratos chafardeando por vuestro foro y leyendo vuestros tutoriales. Estoy e vuestra disposición. Jolope es mi nombre de usuario. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## taller.chispas (Nov 12, 2012)

hola me llamo jose antonio y soy de un pueblo de granada me uno a vosotros porque de siempre mi jobi ha sido la electronica sobre todo la radiofrecuencia.espero llegar a que entre todos logremos compartir esas dudas que a veces nos intrigan tanto. saludos a todos ustedes.


----------



## Jackson Browne (Nov 12, 2012)

Hola amigos. Saludos desde la ciudad mas cosmopolita de america latina : Mexico DF. Hola de antemano reitero estar asus ordenes en cuanto a electronica analogica musical se refiere. Me dedico a experimentar con pedales ; amplificadores , osciladores de audiofrecuencia , etc. etc. Estamos en contacto y abiertos para compartir experiencias.


----------



## gabopuma (Nov 12, 2012)

Saludos estoy encantado con el foro, se encuentran temas muy interesantes y la gente ayuda de verdad.


----------



## danieluc1 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hola! pues dejo mi Presentación

Mi nombre es Simon Daniel Meza Garduño trabajo como técnico en sistemas en una agencia aduanal, me gusta mucho la programacion, a pesar de no tener estudios en el rubro he aprendido por mi propia mano,
me gusta mucho también la electrónica en el tema de los microcontroladores, me encanta trabajar con Pics y hacer sistemas automatizados,

me considero una persona emprendedora y me gusta estar en constante aprendizaje, entre otras cosas soy amante de la Música, soy Bajista...

Me uno a la comunidad viendo que tiene tanto éxito ayudando a los desorientados como yo, busco aprender lo mejor posible de ustedes y si en algún momento mi Coeficiente me lo permite, poder ayudar a otros en mi posición.

GRACIAS!.


----------



## volperic (Nov 13, 2012)

Un saludo desde Suiza.
Me llamo Ricardo y trabajo en una escuela tecnica. Encontrar ideas o soluciones, es mi reto en este foro.
A ver si puedo también ayudar 
Gracias por acogerme


----------



## latino372000 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola Buen dia, aunque me suscribi a este foro hace tiempo no me habia presentado me llamo Isidro, soy de Venezuela, aficionado a Reparar PC, Lavadoras, Refrigeradores, etc. espero poder participarmas a menudo de ahora en adelante...gracias por aceptarme


----------



## marianico11 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola soy nuevo, hace años estudie electronica pero la tengo algo abandonada, a var si me pongo al dia.


----------



## marioar (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola a todos.
Soy Licenciado en tecnología Minera, lo que persigo es mejorar las condiciones en mi trabajo como en la calidad de los resultados, por tanto diseño casi todo el tiempo algo nuevo, hoy tengo un problema y según veo la electrónica es la solución. Es mi deseo me puedan dar una perspectiva para llegar a la solución de mi problema.
Saludos cordiales a todo.
Mario


----------



## tauroblau (Nov 13, 2012)

hola soy aficionado a la electronica desde siempre y este foro me parece de lo mas interesante  saludos


----------



## emanueljc (Nov 13, 2012)

hola mi nombre es emanuel soy de liam peru SJM.soy aficionado a la electronica estuve estudiando por problemas economicos dejes de hacerlo pero aun estoy con vida y mucha salud nada q no pueda hacer retomare de nuevo y esta vez lo hare mejor ahora me parece muy bueno este foro y espero compartir y aportar en algo el poco conocimiento de la gran rama de la electronica ojala sea de mucha ayuda. salu2..


----------



## pinca (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola.
mi nombre es pedro inca soy de bolivia y vivo en buenos aires,llegue a esta pagina buscando diagramas para proyectos de electronica que tanto me gusta,por ej: mi sueños mas grande es armarme mi propia estacion de fm casera, yo creo que en el mundo siempre hay una persona buena esta listo para  dar una ayuda.
gracias chicos por todo.......
atte ; piter inca


----------



## hermida (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es José y soy gallego. Me apasiona el mundo de la electronica y de los ordenadores, pero no tengo apenas conocimientos. Entonces me gustaria que me aconsejarais y me enseñarais un poquito!!
Por donde empezar?? Que manuales consultar??

Un saludo


----------



## roll (Nov 13, 2012)

Nuenos dias me presento ante ustedes, llevo tiempo haciendo mis propios equipos de audio e iluminacion, soy tsu en diseÑo grafico y dj, tengo algunos proyectos por terminar y queria consultar voy a abrir un nuevo tema y espero nos podamos colaborar


----------



## ignacio2 (Nov 13, 2012)

buenos dias
 trabajo en temas electricos espero aprender y colaborar con todos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 13, 2012)

saludos a todos nuevos,sean bienvenidos todos y todas


----------



## johnchino17 (Nov 13, 2012)

hola a todos mi nombre es john soy de PERU soy novato en la electrónica pero con muchas ganas de aprender, desde ya les doy las gracias por todo cuídense mucho


----------



## MARCELO DOPELA (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola saludos a todos, un placer ser parte de este foro, mi nombre es Marcelo tengo 52 años y fui estudiante de electrónica especializado en telecomunicaciones, termine mis estudios secundarios en el año 79 en la ENET nº 3 de Avellaneda Pcia de Buenos Aires, en mi país Argentina.
Ahora uno de mis 4 hijos esta también cursando esa carrera ,tiene 15 años y esta muy contento y dando sus primeros pasos. Quiere construir un amplificador de HI FI y un ecualizador de 10 bandas asi que ya recorreré el foro a ver que encuentro.
Saludos a todos y gracias por ser parte de la comunidad.


----------



## Axxx (Nov 13, 2012)

Saludos... desde el centro de la República Mexicana...
Estudiante en Mecatrónica, mi nombre es Axel y tengo 22 años!!
He recurrido a este foro en variadas ocasiones, pero hasta hace poco me registre, sólo para agradecer de los apuros que me han sacado!!!!

Nuevamente saludos a todos....


----------



## Edgar M (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola
Mi nombre es Miguel y este foro siempre me ah ayudado y espero yo poder ayudar tambien


----------



## specv (Nov 14, 2012)

hola a todos un gusto saludarlos mi nombre es ricardo


----------



## JULIOHDI (Nov 14, 2012)

pepepic dijo:


> hola soy pepepic de mexico y quiero compartir mis conocimientos con quien este interesado.
> 
> saludos desde Mexico



Hola soy Julio.
necesito info.,.
juliohdiARROBA hot.....


----------



## yoshino (Nov 14, 2012)

hola soy sonia de peru  pero creo que soy mas aficionada por todo lo que tenga que ver telecomunicaciones, casi no se mucho del tema pero cuando lo lei me intereso mucho y quisiera saber mas


----------



## ROBOTNICE (Nov 14, 2012)

Hola soy Aron de Bogota Colombia, estoy por graduarme de la U en Ingenieria de Mecatronica, mi gran aficion es todo lo relacionado con Robotica, gracias por darme la oportunidad de poder estar aqui y aprender en estos temas que me gustan.


----------



## aerodinos (Nov 14, 2012)

Buebas tardes Soy Miguel de Argentina y me dedico a la electrónica desde siempre.
Gracias por darme la oportunidad de presentarme


----------



## juanitos (Nov 14, 2012)

soy juanitos soy un aficionado en electronica y me encanta leer y encontrado literatura muy interesante en este foro


----------



## tiozes (Nov 14, 2012)

Buenas a todos, me presento desde Ciudad Real, espero no daros mucho la paliza ya que hace muchos años que no toco la electronica y estoy muy oxidado jejejje.


Saludos a todos.


----------



## anderson1718 (Nov 14, 2012)

buenas noches, mi nombre es anderson mesa  soy aficionado a la electronica y apenas estoy metiendome en este tema y me gustaria mucho aprender sobre la programacion de microcontroladores, espero poder aprender al maximo de este tema con ustedes gracias y que tengan una feliz noche


----------



## 7s7 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hola, soy de Madrid. Me dedicaba a la electrónica pero hace algo mas de dos años que estoy en el paro. Empieza a ser esto tipical Spain. Me dedicaba al diseño en electrónica digital preferentemente y poco mas puedo decir. Que empiezo a oxidarme un poco y muy de vez en cuando me viene algún encargo. Ahora me ha venido uno y después de buscar me he encontrado este foro. Probaré suerte.


----------



## jolopezb (Nov 14, 2012)

Cordiales saludos a todos los miembros de esta comunidad, felicitaciones por que creo que comparten la idea del conocimiento libre y al alcance de quien demuestre interés por algún tema. Por ahora como estudiante de ing, trabajador dependiente padre de dos hijos y esposo, no me queda mucho tiempo para aportar continuamente en el foro, pero es una gran labor la que realizan y estaré encantado de aportar con lo que pueda al crecimiento del foro...  saludos.


----------



## diseniotoscani (Nov 14, 2012)

Hola Soy Carlos de Argentina y quiero aprender sobre este mundo de la electronica...gracias por aceptarme nos estamos viendo!


----------



## nelson chavez (Nov 15, 2012)

hola soy Nelson Chavez, de Pdte. Franco, PARAGUAY, tecnico en electronica..
espero aportar mis conocimientos y que con ustedes mis conocimientos aumenten..
MUCHAS GRACIAS..POR LA BIENVENIDA !


----------



## nelxyar (Nov 15, 2012)

hola soy de colombia y quisiera aprender muchas cosas aki


----------



## MULTIWATT (Nov 15, 2012)

Hola soy Ivan de Chihuahua, Mexico, me encanta la electrónica y me gusto mucho este foro, espero poder aprender mucho y contribuir al mismo en todo lo que pueda. Saludos.


----------



## maremoto (Nov 15, 2012)

Hola soy Paco de Alicante (España) y hace 20 años que dejé de lado mis estudios de electónica, gran error por mi parte. La cuestión es que buscando un diseño para hacer un temporizador, encontré este foro y me ha vuelto a picar el gusanillo. Espero recuperar el tiempo perdido contando con vuestra inestimable ayuda.


----------



## tosano (Nov 15, 2012)

hola, soy paco.. pero de Madrid.. je je..  me gusta trastear con cacharros y reparar lo que mi mediocre conocimiento en electronica y soldadura pueda dar de si..
un saludo a todos los participantes de este foro.


----------



## itesi (Nov 15, 2012)

Me llamo Daniel estudiante en Ingeniería Electrónica, soy de Irapuato,Guanajuato,Mexico.
Muy buen foro me a sacado de muchos apuros Saludos a todos.


----------



## japanase (Nov 15, 2012)

gabriel009 dijo:


> Hola soy akira uehara , tecnico dental e inventor de maquinas dentales y maquinas semi industriales, tengo 34 años vivo peru. de papa decendiente de japoneses mama peru saludos a todos y gracias por todo aportare ideas y respuesta a sus preguntas


----------



## j ramon valencia padilla (Nov 15, 2012)

señores mi nombre es ramón me inscribo a esta pagina porque estoy estudiando electronica y espero que me sirva para para cosas que se me atoren en mi carrera espero sacar un buen conocimiento de esto y poder aportar de lo que se!


----------



## gabielectro (Nov 15, 2012)

Hola, soy Gabriel de Cordoba Argentina, tecnico en electronica con varios años en el tema, me gusta el audio sobretodo, en este foro se encuentran temas compartidos muy interesantes y espero poder ser util compartiendo mis conocimientos, gracias por dejarme pertenecer a este grupo


----------



## frango (Nov 16, 2012)

Hola compis, me llamo Francisco y soy de Asturias, España. Estudie electrónica industrial pero estoy bastante oxidado y nunca he perdido la afición a la electrónica. Me parece un estupendo foro. Un saludo.


----------



## R1C4RD0 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hola estimados,
Mi nombre es Ricardo no se nada de electronica pero deseo aprender, me gusta la musica y los equipos de sonido de los 80's.
Un abrazo!!


----------



## japanase (Nov 16, 2012)

yoshino dijo:


> hola soy sonia de peru  pero creo que soy mas aficionada por todo lo que tenga que ver telecomunicaciones, casi no se mucho del tema pero cuando lo lei me intereso mucho y quisiera saber mas


/  hola sonia soy de callao me gusta hacer inventos si por ahí te gustan los inventos me avisas si cuidate


----------



## yoshino (Nov 16, 2012)

claro pero no se mucho pero igual estoy muy interesada poe el tema inventos como cuales haces ???... seguro es intresante


----------



## NoUlises (Nov 16, 2012)

¡Buenas tardes a todos los 'electroadictos'... Mi nombre es Juan y espero aprender mucho con vosotros y, si puedo... enseñar también!

Saludos,
*JR*


----------



## ortu (Nov 16, 2012)

Hola!! llevaba tiempo consultando el foro, hoy que tenia una duda he decidido registrarme, me llamo javi y espero aprender mucho con vosotros, un saludo


----------



## smookysuter (Nov 16, 2012)

hola mi nombre es elias uriel tengo 16 años  vivo en puebla pue
Quisiera poder tener mas conocimientos tanto en electrónica como en sistemas muchas gracias y espero poder contar con ustedes e igual para ustedes. grasias


----------



## wildu (Nov 16, 2012)

Hola, la electronica es lo mejor, me gusta mucho hacer proyectos  y viva Colombia...exitos


----------



## chalana (Nov 16, 2012)

Me presento.
Mi nombre es Xosé Anton, soy de Ferrol, Galicia y no tengo ni idea de electronica, pero se que con vuestra ayuda sere capaz de hacer cosillas.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## cyborg (Nov 16, 2012)

Hola soy Jose soy nuevo espero aprender mucho de uds y aportar en todo lo que pueda


----------



## lachika07 (Nov 16, 2012)

hola me llamo alexandra soy de panama y estudio elextronica espero contar con su apoyo ya que noc mucho pero me gusta


----------



## japanase (Nov 16, 2012)

yoshino dijo:


> claro pero no se mucho pero igual estoy muy interesada por el tema inventos como cuales haces ???... seguro es intresante




vibradora dental manual se usa para vibrar el yeso dental en odontología y laboratorio dental pero mas en odontología /  otros inventos mecanicos para autos motos etc cuidate escribeme si





ortu dijo:


> Hola!! llevaba tiempo consultando el foro, hoy que tenia una duda he decidido registrarme, me llamo javi y espero aprender mucho con vosotros, un saludo




te interesa los inventos estoy buscando internet vibradora dental manual que no hay un dia hice una para probar como funciona y funciono bien ahora tengo que buscar donde poder llevarla a cabo mi vibradora dental manual


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 16, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Javi, soy Ingeniero Electronico y me gustaria aprender mucho mas aqui.

Que viva Colombia.


----------



## Rbn1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Buenas noches,mi nombres es Rubén, soy de España y estudio CFGM Equipos electrónicos de consumo.Espero aprender muchas cosas en este foro,conocer gente,resolver mis dudas etc..
Un saludo.


----------



## yohannn21 (Nov 16, 2012)

hola a todos,mi nombre es yohan alexis, estudio electronica y electricidad, estoy en este foro por que quiero aprender mucho con la ayuda de todos ustedes.


----------



## sergio167 (Nov 17, 2012)

holaa atdos enantado con el foro


----------



## 1987 (Nov 17, 2012)

hola soy roberto de argentina, soy tecnico electromecanico y me gustaria aprender mas de ustedes, gracias por estar.


----------



## azenus (Nov 17, 2012)

hola como están bueno soy azenus y estoy en el 6 semestre de mecatronica y me gustaría aprender con ustedes y aportar mis conocimiento en este foro 

saludos


----------



## ramoncrx (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola, me presento soy Ramon de Barcelona aunque vivo en Castellón,  España y estoy interesado en la electronica , para practicar en mis tiempos libres que son muchos.un saludo a tod@s si algo necesitais aqui estoy. Ramon


----------



## Sergesio (Nov 17, 2012)

Buenas, pues estoy acabando mis estudios de Técnico Superior en electrónica y espero poder compartir muchos ratos con todo el mundo del foro. Nos vemos por aquí.


----------



## josemi22 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola,me llamo jose manuel y me alegro de ingresar en el grupo.


----------



## fidetorre (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy cubano residente en Venezuela; me encanta la electronica, aunque nunca he podido estudiarla. Los conocimientos que poseo son elementales y espero poder incrementarlos a traves de ustedes o algun curso online que me propongan. Muy contento de encontrar un sitio donde compartir y hacer muchas preguntas.


----------



## JERALDINE (Nov 17, 2012)

HOLA 
Soy Jeraldine estudiante de ing electronica  y fanática de las tecnología interesada en aprender mucho, prengutona  y dispuesta a compartir lo poco que se.


----------



## topoyillo (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola que tal me llamo topoyillo pero no piensen que son gordo son normal , tengo suficiente experiencia en lo que es electrónica , solo estoy buscando un buen pre-amplificador para un amplificador de 100 watts con 2n3055, de fuente simple  , que sea mejor de los pre-amplificador que tengo pero eso es otra cosa ...que quiero actualizarme ya que estoy un poco desactualizado y quizás compartir diagramas esquemáticos pero no creo que les sirva por que es muy antiguo  y que siga la fiesta ....


----------



## jaju1972 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola me llamo Javier soy de Argentina y me gusta mucho el audio, este es un excelente foro, espero que todos podamos sacar mucho conocimiento del mismo!!!!


----------



## jcarlosm (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy Juan Carlos de Mexico, me gusta mucho la electronica y espero aprender mucho en este foro.


----------



## s180193 (Nov 17, 2012)

Holaa!!... A todo el Foro.. Soy Salvador Leyva A. Estudiante de la carrera de Ingenieria en Electronica.. Estoy en este foro porque esta es mi passion mi afission y porque aqui heee encontrado muchos buenos proyectos de Electronica .. Saludos a Todos Desde Mexico!!!


----------



## gotrek (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola wola. Soy gotrek de Murcia, españa. Durante la carrera (física) no me gustaba la electrónica, pero ahora que la acabé me estoy aficionando. No tengo demasiada idea por huí de todo lo relacionado con ella, pero ahora la estoy redescubriendo y me gusta.


----------



## dmetal101 (Nov 17, 2012)

Buenas, soy hobbista de la electronica y me gusta mucho aprender sobre la materia, considero esta paguina una guia obligada a todos los que le interese esta profesion. Gracias a todos los que comparten su conocimiento y nos dan una luz en el camino. Gracias por tan valiosa colaboración.


----------



## perazabas (Nov 17, 2012)

Buenas, saludos a todas aquellas personas que integran este foro, espero aprender mucho de ustedes, saludos


----------



## JOSFORO (Nov 18, 2012)

Hola a todos, espero contar con su apoyo tengo poco tiempo en ésta área, estoy en fase de aprendizaje y voy a requerir de sus conocimientos, en lo que me sea posible cuenten con ello también de mi parte.
Jos


----------



## Arturo563 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hola, soy estudiante de una carrera técnica en sistemas digitales, planeo continuar a futuro con mis estudios de ingeniería, pero como iniciado que soy espero que me puedan ayudara resolver mis dudas, y yo al igual intentare apoyar en lo que pueda con mis conocimientos.


----------



## slay81 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es Pablo, soy del DF, y navegando encontre este sitio, realmente es interesante todo lo que aqui se comparte, deverdad hechando solo una hojeada, he aprendido muchas cosas, es para mi muy interesante la electronica, de antemano les digo que la electronica la aplico a manera de hobby, pero si hay algo en lo que pueda yo ser util a la comunidad, aqui estamos para servirles.


----------



## tarjetix (Nov 18, 2012)

Hola a todos espero aprender mucho, en este foro.
Un saludo.


----------



## Dhull (Nov 18, 2012)

Hola,

Soy ingeniero ténico industrial en electrónica industrial.
Un saludo a tod@s


----------



## ribot (Nov 18, 2012)

Hola a todos, espero que no me echen de este sitio por ser tan ignorante. Lo bueno es que tengo ganas de aprender


----------



## mauricioemf (Nov 18, 2012)

hola soy mauricio tecnico electronico,estos sitios son lo mejor para resolver problemas


----------



## maravlncia (Nov 18, 2012)

Hola! soy Maribel,  Estudiante de ingeniería,, me encanta la electronica y  espero poder ser de utilidad en este foro de Elect... un saludo


----------



## elvotios (Nov 18, 2012)

hola  Fogonazo   , pues yo termino de llegar ,  y siguiendo  las presentaciones lo  hice pero no se donde  espero no empezar con mal pie.
un saludo a todos  y gracias por el foro .


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 18, 2012)

es mi imaginacion o cada dia se suman mas chilangos?


----------



## macanas4 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hola, soy Emilio y espero aprender mucho en este foro tan bueno. Un saludo.


----------



## adonis (Nov 18, 2012)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Adonis Huerta soy de mexico Estudio mantenimiento en sistemas automaticos  y me encanta la electronica me gusta este foro espero poder aportar y aprender mucho de este foro saludos!!


----------



## mordav (Nov 19, 2012)

Hola a todos nos vemos en el foro


----------



## aaron90 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hola muy buenas, soy Aaron y soy de Barcelona, estoy aqui para poder compartir mi ayuda en el caso que sea posible y para que ustedes me ayuden tambien jeje.

Necesito restaurar una Inter Niza FM y nose por donde empezar asi que pongo en el apartado de "Manuales y Diagramas de Servicio" un tema a ver si me pueden ayudar.


Saludos


----------



## tutema009 (Nov 19, 2012)

hola, soy matias, soy de santa fe argentina. me inscribí en esta* pagina por que *este a lo hizo un curso de electricidad del automóvil, y me empezó a gustar mucho la electrónica, y me encanta hacer cosas para el auto, sobre todo amplificadores, y demás cosas que no hice todavía


----------



## juan herrera (Nov 19, 2012)

hola soy de Ecuador, la electrónica es un campo que me fascina y espero aprender mas de ella


----------



## marvox (Nov 19, 2012)

hola soy el benja y soy tecnico electrico, me gusta la electricidad y la electronica, espero aqui salir de mis dudas y concretar mis proyectos


----------



## rico galan (Nov 19, 2012)

Hola amigos Soy David soy tecnico electronico mas practico que teorico, es por eso que he buscado y encontrado este sitio que se ve muy bueno para saber mas de lo que creo no es un trabajo es una pasion.

Saludos y espero poder aportar mi granito de arena al sitio


----------



## Franci686 (Nov 19, 2012)

Buenas me presento soy francisco y bueno llevo tiempo asi cacharreando de electronica porque me gusta bastante y eso y espero seguir aprendiendo mas jaja Un saludo para toda la comunidad


----------



## ajqymcv (Nov 19, 2012)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Alberto Quiroga y soy un aficionado a la electronica y a la computacion, hace mucho que leo el foro y nunca me anime a participar. No se si pueda ayudar mucho, pero espero poder seguir aprendiendo de ustedes. Gracias!


----------



## omninacional (Nov 19, 2012)

quiero formarme como ingeniero electrónico, y espero contar con todos ustedes para mis inquietudes


----------



## uliyo (Nov 19, 2012)

Muy buen dia a todos mi nombre es ulises espero poder aportar a este foro pero como soy novato en esto de la electronica disculparan que tenga mas dudas que respuestas jeje espero contar con todos :d


----------



## msjorge4000 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hola amigos y amigas saludos desde ibague colombia mi aficcion es el sonido disculpen mi ortografia 
ya que no tengo estudio tengo algo de entendimiento en el ramo y gracias a muchos de ustedes seguire capacitandome.


----------



## memo666 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hola soy Guillermo ingeniero en mecatrónica y este foro es lo mejor de lo mejor


----------



## xheat23x (Nov 20, 2012)

Gracias por la pagina y por el aporte que brindan de manera gratuita...y saludos.


----------



## eduardo1991 (Nov 20, 2012)

hola soy Eduardo, soy estudiante de ingeneria civil electronica y lo que espero es aprender con la ayuda de esta pagina...


----------



## aalemendi (Nov 20, 2012)

Buenas, 

soy aalemendi y escribo desde España. Estoy terminando Ciencias Físicas y ando por el foro a ver si me puedo poner un poco al día con el PSPICE que necesito para entregar unas prácticas. 

un saludo para todos.


----------



## dodge78gris (Nov 20, 2012)

Hola buenas tardes a todos mi nombre es Alfredo y soy de Mexico, espero aprender mucho de ustedes y ademas compartir informacion tecnica en lo que se pueda. gracias y hasta pronto.


----------



## OviJunc (Nov 20, 2012)

Hola a todos,

Me llamo Ovidiu (Ovi), soy de Castellón y este año he empezado a estudiar un ciclo de grado superior en Automatización y Robotica Industrial en Serra Espadá de Onda. Lo hago porque me gusta pero también por necesidad ya que no tengo mucha formación y con los tiempos que corren uno se tiene que formar lo máximo posible. He estado buscando cosas relacionadas con lo que me enseñan en clases y fue así como os encontré. Poco a poco repasaré los temas abiertos de Automatización, Electrónica industrial y de Potencia y se que aprenderé unas cuantas cosas.

Un saludo!


----------



## elpollo2010 (Nov 20, 2012)

hola a todos. 
bueno me llamo sergio y soy de Argentina. hace ya un tiempo que estoy registrado aunque no he participado de ningún tema todavía, ya he aprendido algunas cosas de este foro y espero seguir aciendolo así como también poder ayudar. La verdad es que yo no me dedico a la electrónica en si, sino a electricidad automotriz (electromecánica) y soy muy autodidacta y una de las cosas que tengo como hobby es la electrónica aunque solo se cosas muy básicas. saludos desde Argentina!!!


----------



## Tercelo21 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hola a todos, buenas Tardes.

Me llamo Carlos, soy de Chile, region de Rancagua. Me he incorporado al mundo laboral y he necesitado de aprender mas de la electronica, puesto que me gusta estar siempre renovando mis conocimiento en lo que me gusta, quizas es algo complicado, ya que el puesto en donde estoy, retengo mucha responsabilidad. Tengo solamente 1 año de experiencia, pero aun no he podido acostumbrarme al rubro. Soy tecnico y jefe de taller en una empresa que se dedica a Servicio Tecnico y mantencion a Generadores y maquinas de Soldar... Agradecido poder acceder a este foro, anteriormente he leido muchos post acerca de algunos problemas, pero no me habia registrado por falta de tiempo.

Muchas graicas a todos, y un saludo desde Chile


----------



## markitox (Nov 21, 2012)

muy buena comunidad ... e estado buscando algo asi hace rato .... saludos y felisitaciones desde argentina


----------



## tecnicentrocharly (Nov 21, 2012)

hola me llamo ivan plinio carlos tarazona acosta soy de peru tengo 20 años dentro del mundo de la electrónica y aunque no me crean sigo aprendiendo una cosa nueva mas cada día por eso es que me gusta foros de electrónica es una pagina muy útil y de mucha ayuda para algunos como yo que estamos casi por no estar a la vanguardia con la tecnología que cambia cada día a día  
agradezco a todos los amigos del mundo que colaboran con esta pagina y con sus soluciones ya que nos abren una puerta al conocimiento que a veces ignoramos .yo por mi parte tratare en lo posible de ayudar con lo poco que tal vez pueda aportar ya que yo soy de la vieja escuela 
bueno amigos seamos mas los que integremos esta comunidad y que sea todo un exito para los creadores de esta pagina tan fabulosa y de mucha ayuda para muchos de los colegas 
una observacion es que seria bueno una sala de chat para tecnicos para intercambiar soluciones


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Nov 21, 2012)

Hola a todos los electrónicos  me parece sensacional esta pagina porfavor los especialistas en microcontroladores contactenme para intercambiar ideas gracias


----------



## loboluna10 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hola a todos me llamo Pedro soy de Zacatecas tengo 20 años y pues estoy para serviles si puedo y pues para aprender mas y mas


----------



## itachi01 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hola!, recien estoy empezando estudios en electronica y deseo aprender muchas cosas en este foro


----------



## Jose Luis Hernandez (Nov 22, 2012)

Saludos a toda la comunidad, estamos aqui para seguir aprendiendo, saludos


----------



## Aerotronico (Nov 22, 2012)

Saludos a todos, me facina la electronica y estoy desarrollando poco a poco el diseño electronico, me gustan los sistemas CNC, Gracias por su ayuda, y sigamos aprendiendo.


----------



## El manu (Nov 22, 2012)

Hola me llamo Manuel y soy un fanático de la electrónica y gracias a este foro e aprendido demasiadas cosas bien interesantes, gracias a todos por sus aportes y espero que también yo los pueda ayudar en algo saludos.


----------



## crusius (Nov 23, 2012)

hola a todos soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, con ayuda de este foro he podido resolver varias dudas que tenia.... y así como me han ayudado espero poder ayudar a los demás en todo lo que pueda.. saludos desde méxico


----------



## Usul (Nov 23, 2012)

Hola, me conocerán como Usul , soy de Buenos Aires república Argentina, si bien no me dedico a la electrónica , generalmente hago algo en este tema, los conocí buscando donde hacer una pregunta que ahora haré donde crea que corresponde y estoy a vuestra disposición en lo que pueda ayudar.

Saludos.

Usul


----------



## Rodolfo Ayon Hernandez (Nov 23, 2012)

Hola: soy técnico en electrónica en radio y television,espero que por este medio nos ayudemos mutuamente,
con los conocimientos que entere todos tenemos fortaleceríamos mucho la la manera de resolver los problemas que acontecen en nuestro haber.


----------



## djdark70 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hola gracias por dejarme entrar a esta comunidad de genios, tengo en mente hacerme un secuenciador de leds, pero que no use pic, secuenciador rgb si alguien me ayuda , gracias de antemano


----------



## sitoks (Nov 23, 2012)

Buenas. Soy David de Barcelona. Estoy estudiando un Ciclo Formativo de Grado Superior de Electronica y espero encontrar aquí el apoyo y soluciones para aprender todo lorelacionado con este mundo. Saludos a todos.


----------



## marcosantonio (Nov 23, 2012)

mi nombres es marcos.. me gusta mucho la Electrónica, y este sitio es muy bueno, espero algún día poder ayudar y a aportar conocimientos, ya que obtendré apoyo y asistencia de personas de este sitio..!!!
...el que no vive para servir, no sirve para vivir...

saludos..!!!


----------



## lobo0226 (Nov 24, 2012)

hola mi nombre es omar soy de barranquilla colombia soy electrónico pero q raro entre al sitio buscando una pintura para bafles parece un sitio diversificado lo escudriñare para ver q tal


----------



## firemanja (Nov 24, 2012)

Muy buenas. Me encanta este sitio, nada mas registrarme ya me habeis ayudado. Muchas graciasssssss

Ah, y soy de España, me alegra codearme con personas de otros paises y que nos ayudemos los unos a los otros, aunque yo no se practicamente nada de electronica, jejejeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 24, 2012)

bienvenido ¡¡                .


----------



## emi2911 (Nov 24, 2012)

saludos a todos los de foro de electronica. Hice un transmisorcioto con uno de fm para auto y funciona solo le hace falta sacarle mas watts.
Gracias por los diagramas


----------



## dusa (Nov 25, 2012)

Hola a todos los integrantes de este foro un saludo desde la futura capital del mundo Wachinton de las tunas SLP


----------



## occyes (Nov 25, 2012)

Hola amigos, aqui llego dispuesto a aprender de todos ustedes y a colaborar en lo que pueda.
Occyes


----------



## jOzhell (Nov 25, 2012)

hola soy José Ángel estudio la carrera de ingeneria electrónica en el tecnologico de veracruz y estoy aqui para compartir información y aclarar mis dudas =) saludos a todos


----------



## alejandro lopez (Nov 25, 2012)

un saludo afectuoso a toda la comunidad de foros de electronica y estoy a entera disposicion para compartir  informacion de electronica industrial que es el ramo en que me especialice .un saludo fraternal a todos


----------



## Javs51 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy javier estudio Mantenimiento en equipo de computo y estoy en el foro para aprender mas sobre el mundo de la electronica digital.


----------



## Jwan (Nov 26, 2012)

Hola. un saludo afectuoso para todos, mi nombre es juan no se mucho mucho de electrónica, pero estoy seguro que en esta comunidad voy a aprender. Gracias


----------



## ivanosky (Nov 26, 2012)

Buenas tardes, yo creo que me presente en su día, suele ser mi costumbre cuando entro en algún foro por primera vez, pero por si acaso lo hago de nuevo.

Soy ivanosky, sé un poco de todo y mucho de casi nada, pero en lo que pueda podeis contar con mi ayuda.


----------



## CAMBARAES (Nov 26, 2012)

hola, soy de El Salvador, y estoy interesado en aprender mas de electrónica e implementar algunos proyectos.
de antemano les agradezco su ayuda...


----------



## ktrash (Nov 27, 2012)

Hola;

Me llamo Javier, soy de españa y llego aqui pidiendo ayuda para reconocer un elemento electronico. Espero que me podais ayudar.


----------



## freddycas (Nov 27, 2012)

hola soy freddy soy de Colombia estudio electrónica y estoy para aprender de por si estoy en este momento realizando un sumobot y me gustaría recibir consejos útiles para la realización.


----------



## litan (Nov 27, 2012)

Hola,

Me llamo Diego, soy de españa y me gusta trastear con la electrónica en mis ratos libres. Vengo aquí en busca de ayuda cuando tenga problemas con algún circuito.

saludos!


----------



## pepin1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Me llamo jose, de Madrid,


----------



## impeeza (Nov 27, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy un entusiasta de la electronica con poco tiempo para todos los proyectos pero muy animado


----------



## garomoto (Nov 27, 2012)

Hola a todos, saludos desde la buena La Paz, en las alturas bolivianas


----------



## chemarey (Nov 27, 2012)

hola a todos/as no tengo ni idea de elctronica espero que me ayudeis un poco
un saludo


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2012)

Hola gente del foro bueno lo que me impulso a entrar fue lenecesidad de aprender acerca de UPS soy estudiante de electronik y ps es para un proyecto
saludos


----------



## santi21 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hola! En realidad soy estudiante de ing industrial.
Llegué a este foro con las ganas de construir un tablero deportivo de tiempo (tipo basquet).
Espero me puedan ayudar.
Gracias!


----------



## MorokioJVM (Nov 27, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Joel y soy de Cordoba Capital (Argentina). Actualmente tengo 17 años y estoy cursando el segundo semestre de Ing. en Computacion, en donde empece a conocer el mundo de la electronica y me desperto la curiosidad jaja xP


----------



## alejandro lopez (Nov 27, 2012)

hola a toda la comunidad del foro de electronica soy alejandro de argentina y esta buenisimo intercambiar conocimientos sobre esta materia .saludos cordiales a toda la comunidad


----------



## Auville (Nov 27, 2012)

hola soy auville vivo Colombia, tecnico en elctronica y estoy disponible para compartir mis conocimientos con la comunidad de electronicos.....
gracias.


----------



## Teiwaz (Nov 27, 2012)

Buenas! Soy Marcos de Uruguay, trabajo de instalador de Alarmas y desde chico apasionado por la electrónica y la electricidad. No tengo cursos ni tecnicaturas, lo que se es de autodidacta, leer e investigar y bueno, llego aquí para generar algún que otro proyecto y aprender aún más.
Saludos!


----------



## cesaraugustop (Nov 27, 2012)

Hola a todos mi nombre es César Augusto Patiño y actualmente vivo en Bogotá D.C (Colombia) desde que tenia 12 años me a gustado la electrónica y desde esa epoca me inicie en este campo aunque no he tenido la oportunidad para estudiar esta ciencia a nivel profesional, mediante investigación he logrado realizar varios proyectos con microcontroladores, considero que los micros son el avance electronico con mayor proyección debido a su versatilidad.


----------



## ovis (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola, soy nueva en el foro, si no estoy en el tema indicado lo siento, tenganme paciencia que apenas ando utilizando la pagina, y soy aun algo nueva en el mundo de la electronica, pero eso si me fasina!


----------



## kani (Nov 28, 2012)

hola a todo me llamo antonio soy de sevilla  no se mucho de electronica pero espero apreder en esta comunidad


----------



## kaptainbetus (Nov 28, 2012)

Buen día a todos! soy de Rosario , Argentina y trabajo y me apasiona la electrónica! espero poder intercambiar un poco de todo por aca. Saludos!


----------



## mdu4 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola, soy Mdu4 de Neuquen Capital, Argentina, Estudiante de Electronica en secundario, me gusta mucho la electronica, y me he suscripto a este foro para poder obtener conocimiento y experiencias de los demás, y cuando ya tenga suficiente conocimiento poder ayudar a los demás.


----------



## deko_87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola soy deko_87, estoy a 2 semanas de entregar mi tesina para la carrera de ing. tecnotrónica, me dedico a automatizar procesos (7 años de experiencia)...


----------



## bochonol (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola. Soy nuevo en este foro asi que me presento.
Me llamo javier muzzio pero me dicen Bochonol ( apodo de secundario)
Soy tecnico electronico aun que no ejerzo pero me gusta.
Espero servirles en lo que pueda. 
saludosss..


----------



## charlievl (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola a todos soy tecnico electricista y electronico    en Guadalajara j.  y aunque actualmente me dedico a otro giro , no dejo de gustar y aprender de esto . saludos


----------



## jose luis olivas (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es jose luis olivas soy ingeniero en electronica,estudie en monterrey nuevo leon,en la uanl y me recibi en 1985 y actualmente me estoy dedicando a la reparacion de aparatos electronicos,me siento muy contanto porque voy a estar con colegas,tengo muy poca experiencia en audio pero con la ayuda de todos y sobre todo con ganas se hace las cosas, estamos en contacto


----------



## RamiroGNR (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola a todos! Me llamo Ramiro, soy de San José, ER , Argentina y hace algunas semanas decidí empezar a dedicarle tiempo a la electrónica que es algo que me atrajo siempre.
Espero aprender y colaborar con esta comunidad!

Saludos!


----------



## Auxi (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola, buenae días a todos, soy estudiante de  en técnico en istalaciones electricas , y he accedio a esta página por que necesito de  la ayuda de ustedes, se los agradeceré. Bendiciones.


----------



## Covertal (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola gente entusiasta, soy Alberto Mammana 52 años de Argentina y siempre me llamó la atención la electrónica, me han ayudado en varias oportunidades con las inquietudes de otros foreros, espero poder hacer lo mismo, muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## kyuhyun (Nov 28, 2012)

Bueno, hola a todos los del foro, mi nombre es samuel, soy de Perú. Me facina la electronica y actualmente estoy estudiando en un tecnologico y curso el 4to ciclo mis conocimientos todabia son limitados, y quisiera enriqueserme empapandome de los consejos que me den en cada pregunta que haga y tambien compartir mis conocimientos con los demas. Espero recibir sus apoyos ya que todo conocimiento es importante


----------



## grupost (Nov 28, 2012)

desde uruguay un abrazo a todos y espero poder ayudar o aportar ideas


----------



## carepatacon (Nov 29, 2012)

Buenos días camaradas, 

me dicen carepatacón soy ing en sistemas, vivo en orio país vasco aunque soy de colombia. 

Hace mucho que visito los foros de electrónica, tal vez no tengo mucho para aportar pero trataré de hacer mi mejor esfuerzo, hace días quería hacer parte de esta comunidad ya que mi hermano es ing electrónico y siempre me habla de este sítio, de lo agradables y divertidas que son las personas aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## AdrianSC (Nov 29, 2012)

Hola muy buenas tardes compañeros. Me llamo Adrián, soy de Sevilla, la electrónica es un tema el cuál me gustaría aprender y por ello estoy aquí.

Un saludo a tod@s.


----------



## celsoken (Nov 29, 2012)

Hola, buenos dias o todos. Me llamo Celso Monteiro, soy de Brasil, vivo cerca de las playas en Santa Catarina. Trabajo en desarrollo de equipos electrónicos especialmente aplicados en vehiculos. Tengo mucha disposición en compartir ideas. Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## klementine (Nov 29, 2012)

hoooola soy klementine, estudio ing. en electronica y este foro me ha ayudado mucho a resolver dudas y encontrar opciones para solucionar problemas en los proyectos.
Gracias!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## junior4 (Nov 29, 2012)

Saludos, soy junior, soy de republica dominicana, solo soy un principiante pero realmente me apasiona mucho la electronica, una de mis metas es aprender a reparar motherboards de laptops a nivel de componentes a todo el que pueda enseñarme cualquier cosa para estar un paso mas cerca de mi meta no importa si es algo basico o algo complicado, se lo agradeceria inmensamente.

Un saludo para tod@s, muy agradecido de estar aqui.


----------



## bettosk8 (Nov 29, 2012)

hola me llamo Roberto Rojas soy de Bolivia y me interesa todo lo que a electronica e internet se refiere soy principiante y espero que me ayuden en lo posible.


----------



## eraser250 (Nov 29, 2012)

Que tal, soy Luis Manuel Vargas, soy mexicano estudiante de mecatronica, voy en 4to cuatrimestre, aqui estare para aprender un poco y ayudar en lo que mas pueda, la electronica es una de mis pasiones asi que aqui estare, ayudar y ser ayudado, comparto la politica de no al minimo esfuerzo.


----------



## carlosob (Nov 30, 2012)

HOLA SOY CARLOSOFB SOY NUEVO EN EL FORO Y SOY DE HONDURAS. espero poder ayudar pero la verdad espero mas que me ayuden. les cuento: hace un año y medio puse mi taller pero el local esta un poco escondido asi que los aparatos que me llevan por lo general ya han sido trasteados, sera que los otros tecnicos no han querido o no han podido repararlos por dificiles que estan, total que yo tengo que matarme trabajando para sacarlos y algunos los saco y otros no. para poder subsistir tengo que sacar la mayoria y no lo estoy haciendo. el horario normal es de 8 am a 5 pm pero yo me quedo hasta las 8 pm y a veces hasta las 10 pm y cuando llego a la casa llego a cosinar y hacer otras cosas puesto que por los momentos estoy solo (mas de un año en esa situacion, se imaginaran el estress) y cuando acuerdo ya solo miro la cama y me duermo.ometo que dare lo mejor de mi para poder ayudar, asi que estoy a sus ordenes.


----------



## ionixfajardo (Nov 30, 2012)

carlosob muy interesante tu presentacion muchisimas gracias por tu ofrecimiento tendre encuenta para molestarte cuando lo necesite.
bienvenido.


----------



## leotrocico (Nov 30, 2012)

Hola a todos soy ing. en sistemas computacionales pero me gusta mucho la electronica, espero aprender mucho en este foro, saludos


----------



## aroldo perez (Nov 30, 2012)

saludos a todos me llamo Aroldo soy ing industrial pero desde niño me gusta la electronica de sonido y me dedico en mi tiempo libre a hacer amplificadores, aunque soy empirico me gustaria seguir aprendiendo con la ayuda de ustedes gracias...


----------



## jesus herney (Nov 30, 2012)

aroldo perez. Bienvenido compatriota


----------



## jony406 (Nov 30, 2012)

muy buenas a todos, me presento, soy  jonatan y vivo en talavera de la reina, me encanta la electronica en especial el sonido, y espero recibir ayuda de vosotros y viceversa.
saludos!!


----------



## Edson3003 (Dic 1, 2012)

Hola a todos,
Me llamo Edson, soy de Lima - Perú. Soy un apacionado de la electrónica y tengo el deseo de compartir información en especial sobre los microcontroladores.


----------



## jorgecano (Dic 1, 2012)

Hola a toda la comunidad, soy nuevo en esto, y no se si esta sea la manera de entrar al chat, pero es la forma en la que me pude comunicar y expresar mi agradecimiento por aceptar mi registro, gracias.
Mi mombre es jorgecano.


----------



## bogen (Dic 1, 2012)

Un saludo a todos mi nombre es cesar soy de México, estudiante de Ing.Electrónica, encontré este foro casi por accidente pero quede asombrado por la gran comunidad que lo sostiene espero que me ayuden en mis consultas y con el tiempo, ayudarlos también a ustedes, gracias.


----------



## kurt224 (Dic 1, 2012)

hola a todos, mi nombre es David soy de Lima-Perú.
recién estoy entrando en este mundo de la electrónica que me apasiona mucho y estoy empezando en el tema de los amplificadores de audio, deseo aprender mucho y compartir todo lo aprendido, gracias a Dios que encontré este foro donde hay mucho conocimiento y muchas personas que comparten sus conocimientos. gracias y un saludo para todos desde Perú.


----------



## joelui (Dic 2, 2012)

Hola a todos, me llamo Jose Luis y soy Colombiano, pero vivo en España.
Soy aficionado a la electronica y espero seguir aprendiendo en este magnifico foro.



Hola a todos, me llamo Jose Luis y soy Colombiano, pero vivo en España.
Soy aficionado a la electronica y espero seguir aprendiendo en este magnifico foro.


----------



## legeren (Dic 2, 2012)

hola amigos soy un loco de la electrónica como todos ustedes , quisiera conocer mas y aportar lo que pueda ,quisiera hacer grandes amigoshttp://c3.forosdeelectronica.net/smilie.gif aquí


----------



## fer2919 (Dic 2, 2012)

Bueno estoy muy contento por fin ingresar 


estoy dispuesto a adquir y aportar algunos conocimientos adquiridos 



Gracias


----------



## papu73 (Dic 2, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy Hugo de Argentina, un gusto estar en el foro, hace ya bastante tiempo que ingreso a leer sobres temas varios. Soy un curioso de la electronica desde hace relativamente poco tiempo 1 año maso, luego de cambiar el encendido a mi moto(viejita) era a platinos y la pase a electronico y ahora estoy con otro objetivo en la motito: llevarla de 6v a 12v por eso llevo leyendo mucho de su foro.


----------



## l3onid4s (Dic 2, 2012)

Hola a toda la comunidad soy de Nuevo Leon Mexico y aqui andamos para aprender un poco mas  Saludos¡¡¡¡


----------



## xairacoca (Dic 2, 2012)

hola a todos desde barcelona


----------



## TAMA MX (Dic 2, 2012)

Que tal! Paso a presentarme. Aunque llevo tiempo leyendo el foro no me había animado a participar porque,
me considero muy noob a comparación de la mayoria 

Pero bueno me encanta la electrónica. Estoy estudiando y me gustaría compartir y aprender mas del foro.

Reciban un saludo desde la CD de México !


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Dic 2, 2012)

Bienvenidos todos al foro de electrónica . Espero intercambiemos conocimientos especialmente en el área de micro controladores.


----------



## omelgratti (Dic 2, 2012)

Hola a todos.
Soy docente en una escuela tecnica y estoy comenzando con la programación de Pic con el Microcode studio.
Espero aprender bastante.
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## jaritol (Dic 2, 2012)

Usul dijo:


> Hola, me conocerán como Usul , soy de Buenos Aires república Argentina, si bien no me dedico a la electrónica , generalmente hago algo en este tema, los conocí buscando donde hacer una pregunta que ahora haré donde crea que corresponde y estoy a vuestra disposición en lo que pueda ayudar.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Usul



bienvenido Usul, aqui estamos para compartir  información y tecnología... bienvenido


----------



## brunoortegas91 (Dic 3, 2012)

Hola Soy Bruno , de MExico Df! Ganaron losXolos de tijuana! jejeje
Buena vibra!, Tec en instalaciones electricas y estudiante de Ing mecatronica


----------



## blown (Dic 3, 2012)

Hola me llamo Blown y soy de Asturias, España


----------



## servicio master (Dic 3, 2012)

hola compañeros, soy beto tecnico en electronica y audio, saludos a todos y vamos a echarle ganas.


----------



## sergioah (Dic 3, 2012)

Hola soy sergio de mendoza argentina gracias por dejarme participar de este grupo.....no se si es el sitio indicado para presentarme pero no pude ubicar otro...disculpen y saludos


----------



## heberrobledo (Dic 3, 2012)

hola mi nombre es heber robledo vivo en ushuaia tierra del fuego argentina. saludos a todos


----------



## Sergio Cicchitti (Dic 3, 2012)

Hola a todos los integrantes del foro. Agradezco a todos por la gran cantidad de soluciones que encuentro acá. Hago electrónica como hobbie y me gusta la parte de audio y afines. Un abrazo grande a todos y sigan ayudando con este oficio que es tan apasionante (Aunque a veces un poco injusto cuando no funciona). Gracias...


----------



## sergioah (Dic 3, 2012)

Hola,mi nombre es Sergio soy de mendoza ,agradesco por permitirme formar parte y tratare de ser util en lo que los foristas necesiten.
Saludos


----------



## tarito (Dic 3, 2012)

Hola  amigos soy franklin de  Guayaquil-Ecuador y hé llegado a ustedes por ayuda con ciertos temas y tambien para aportar con algo en este foro, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2012)

tarito dijo:


> Hola  amigos soy franklin de  Guayaquil-Ecuador y hé llegado a ustedes por ayuda con ciertos temas y tambien para aportar con algo en este foro, gracias



*! Bienvenido a la Comunidad ¡* y a la primer "Metida de pata".

Tema movido al lugar "Correcto"


----------



## maranata (Dic 4, 2012)

Mi nombre es Manuel Ariza G,soy de Santa Marta Colombia,y espero aportar mucho a este foro


----------



## vichorl (Dic 4, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es David Rodriguez soy mexicano, tengo 21 años y tengo unas grandes ansias por aprender electrónica, espero que con este foro solucione todas mis dudas. se nota que es un buen foro!


----------



## Dragon de acero (Dic 4, 2012)

Hola saludos a todos espero que podamos aprender mucho todos en este foro y poder ayudarles en todo lo que pueda

Muchas gracias por la bienbenida mucho gusto a todos


----------



## superorallo (Dic 4, 2012)

Hola a todos y todas. Espero aprender mucho de todos ustedes. Graciñas desde El Bierzo de antemano.


----------



## mazefakaaaa (Dic 4, 2012)

Saludos para todo el mundo! Espero que mis mensajes seran utiles y interesantes! 73!


----------



## Sergio Sinner (Dic 4, 2012)

Buenas
Soy Sergio de Mty, N.L. Saludos a todos


----------



## buhini (Dic 5, 2012)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Encantado, yo soy buhini, y soy un aprendiz en este campo, dia a dia lo cojo con mas pasion, arreglando trasto de aqui y de halla.


----------



## juan siles (Dic 5, 2012)

Hola a todos 

mi nombre es Juan 
estudie elecronica industrial pero el campo de demanda es muy restringido y nunca tuve la oportunidad de desarrollarme 
pero estoy retomando mi carrera para ampliar mi gama de trabajos
y e empezado a reparar lavadoras 
pero tengo varias lagunas en cuanto a soluciones
espero aprender mucho en este foro y a la vez aportar ideas


----------



## EJQA (Dic 5, 2012)

Hola que tal a todo el foro
me llamo EDGAR estudiante de electronica al igual que muchos con las 
ansias de aprender juntos, aportando ideas.


----------



## dchiapa (Dic 5, 2012)

Hola como andan??
soy Diego, soy Tecnico Electrónico recibido este año,
ingrese en el profesorado de la misma especialidad,
y estoy acá para aprender y enseñar como la mayoría


----------



## fordv8 (Dic 5, 2012)

hola  , mi nombre es salvador, apenas me entere de este foro, que bueno porque recien me inicio en esto de la electricidad y estaria genial compartir mis dudas y conocimientos para que me ayuden y yo los ayude, soy estudiante independiente, osea no estoy estudiando en ninguna escuela, por ahora  solo estudio todo lo que puedo en internet, el año que viene espero entrar a la uni a estudiar ing mecanica, soy un apasionado por los coches, mi idea es algun dia poder participar en el proceso de diseño y fabricacion de un coche o de coches en serio, ya sea de esos coches exoticos que solo se produce uno solo con un valor altisimo, o coches baratos bien diseñados, tambien espero poder aportar algo de innovacion que tanta falta le hace a los coches, tambien soy apasionado por la ciencia, me gusta aprender, y aprendo por gusto no por dinero,la fisica me fascina, pero tambien me gusta la quimica y bueno tambien me gustan otra cosas mas como la logica, informatica, etc...  aunque mi conocimiento es demasiado limitado 

por ahora uno de mis objetivos es aprender mucho de electricidad/electronica aplicado a los coches 
podria decir que ahora soy medio tecnico en computadoras, a eso me dedico ahora mismo, tambien se algo de mecanica automotriz
ha y soy de mexico 
pd: se ve que este foro esta genial


----------



## chaquechaque (Dic 5, 2012)

Hola me Llamo Cristian y soy del norte Argentino... estudio informatica y soy encargado de una radio... me gustaria poder ayudar en algo saludos


----------



## Bedrok003 (Dic 5, 2012)

Saludos a todos, llevo algún tiempo curioseando por el foro y creo que ya es tiempo de presentarme formalmente:

    Me llamo Israel, soy de Puebla México, técnico en electrónica en el área de la radiocomunicación y detractor de la mutación del lenguaje llamada "chat" (mi ortografía y redacción dejan mucho que desear pero en el opuesto abusan).  

    Mis inicios en la electrónica se remontan hace mas de 20 años como materia opcional en la secundaria, una "maestra" nos convenció de inscribirnos en su taller contándonos las maravillas y bondades de la materia, solo que omitió el pequeño detalle de mencionarnos que ella carecía por completo de los conocimientos que debería transmitirnos, esta situación propicio en un pequeño grupo de compañeros la necesidad de investigar por nuestra cuenta, (tarea no tan fácil en esos días al no existir San Google) logrando crear el habito de siempre ahondar mas en los temas y proyectos que el libro de texto nos asignaba.


   Hace varios años que deje el "hobbie" de el audio, actualmente lo estoy retomando, San google me trajo al foro buscando un diagrama de un amplificador que fabrique hace varios años, aun no lo encuentro, pero ahora veo muchas mas opciones y el dilema de decidirme por cual empezar de tan buenos proyectos publicados y detallados.

    Agradezco la oportunidad de formar parte de esta comunidad, esperando aprender mas y compartir en lo posible los conocimientos y la experiencia adquirida.


----------



## egeminix (Dic 5, 2012)

Hola  a todos, mi nombre es *Alejandro Moncayo*, resido en la ciudad  de Popayán _ Colombia, me desempeño en el campo  de la  Mecatrónica,  soy un apasionado de todos los temas relacionados con tecnología lo cual incluye la electrónica,  en mi campo es una herramienta fundamental en el diseño de sistemas de control,  me especializo en el diseño y elaboración de automatismos mecatronicos. 

Soy una persona de mente abierta dispuesta a absorber cualquier cantidad de conocimiento  y en la medida de mis alcances  compartirlo con quien pudiera necesitarlo.
Espero de  esta comunidad una  experiencia grata y enriquecedora.


----------



## Diego Cal (Dic 5, 2012)

Saludos a todos, mi nombre es Diego Calderón, estudiante por el momento de ingeniería electrónica a punto de egresar.

Me parece muy interesante este foro porque puedo ver una gran variedad de temas de interés, como también solución a una gran cantidad de problemas que se le puede presentar a los que se inician en estos temas de diseño, programación, etc.

Espero que a todos les vaya bien con sus proyectos y podamos compartir el conocimiento que cada uno consiga sobre nuevas tecnologías y métodos que podamos ver en el día a día.

Saludos a todos y buenas vibras.


----------



## fede40 (Dic 6, 2012)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es Antonio, y aunque soy tornero de profecion, siempre me gusto mucho la electronica, y la practico como hobby, yo soy de Argentina, y estudie en la decada de los 80 en las escuelas Iade, cuando todavia existian, es un gusto poder presentarme para seguir aprendiendo, porque esto es un mundo apacionante, gracias


----------



## guille martinez (Dic 6, 2012)

saludos mi nombre es guillermo soy de colombia tecnico en electronica me ha interesado var
ios proyectos


----------



## curry (Dic 6, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Andres me gusta mucho la electronica , pero no tengo ni idea ,lo poco que se es gracias a internet y sobre todo a este foro que me aclara muchas dudas.Espero aprender mucho.


----------



## angelino (Dic 6, 2012)

hola buenas noches soy angelino del d.f. soy principiante en electricidad y electronica agradeseria su apoyo pa efectuar pruebas basicas y dificiles espero aprender con todos ustedes  me dedico al reconstruccion de maquinaria pesada en general como gruas, tractores ,compactadores , asfaltadoras  y excavadoras. me gusta mucho la electronica  pero creo que primero debo conoser la electricidad.


----------



## therrera (Dic 6, 2012)

El aporte a la comunidad de electronicos es valiosa a traves de este foro electronico, tambien el de los usuarios es valioso, por mi parte compartire mi experiencia electronica. 
Tirso


----------



## negrasho (Dic 6, 2012)

Buenas a todos en el Foro, quiero antes que nada agradecer el inmenso aporte que realizan todos al compartir tantos conocimientos y experiencias, estoy muy interesado en la electrónica aplicada al audio reproducción y grabación, espero aportar tanto como el foro me enseñó!!!


----------



## aureliio (Dic 7, 2012)

hola a todos. Mi nombre es aurelio. vivo en mexico, estoy estudiando la carrera de ingenieria electronica y espero poder compartir informacion, asi como aprender de las experiencias de todos los que participan aqui.


----------



## andres paternina (Dic 7, 2012)

hola soy andres paternina soy tecnico vivo en sinselejo (colombia) me gustaria aprender mas del arte para responder bien a los clientes y que se vayan bien satisfechos con los trabajos.


----------



## Saumench (Dic 7, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Francisco, soy de Buenos Aires. Tengo 16 y estoy en un colegio técnico, y vivo con la duda de informática y electrónica, leo los foros para sacármela.


----------



## joserubio2001 (Dic 7, 2012)

un abrazo a todos soy de el salvador c.a. y me siento contento de que me dieran el espacio de participar con toda la comunidad de la electronica no soy un experto en  la electronica pero mi intencion es de aprender de quienes tienen muchos años de estar en esta rama, me facina la electronica tengo conocimiento de lo basico y como se trata de colaborar unos con otros me siento mucho mas contento, asi que mil gracias. a los  que manejan esta pagina.


----------



## tacho1 (Dic 7, 2012)

saludos a todos soy de argentina hace un año me recibi de tecnico pero me falta mucho por aprender


----------



## arielin1 (Dic 7, 2012)

Hola hace tiempo que vengo leyendo el foro y me parece genial. soy de bolivia, y soy ingeniero electronico....bueno estudiante egresado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 7, 2012)

y cual es la diferencia ? entre estudiante egresado de ingieneria y o ingeniero?
la experiencia nada mas?


----------



## lordralphoenix (Dic 8, 2012)

Hola me llamo Rafael, soy estudiante de electrónica y siempre estoy en uno o dos proyectillos extras cuando me queda algo de tiempo.


----------



## sifou (Dic 8, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Carlos y soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica industrial. A ver si aprendo aquí lo que no me enseñan en clase


----------



## javiercaro (Dic 8, 2012)

Hola a todos,
Soy javier de Huelva, soy estudiante de electrónica y me presente a esta comunidad porque me gustaría aprender de los mejores, ayudar y ser ayudado.


----------



## ValeETT (Dic 8, 2012)

Hola!!
Mi Nombre es Valeria.Llege a este Foro Gracias a un Amigo que me Lo Recomendó ...
Me Parece muy Interesante.Hay Variedad de Temas.
Mis Espectativas!! Son de Sacar muchas Dudas y cualquier Cosa que Sepa También Estaré ai para Aportar  ...
Gracias!! Saludos


----------



## Priscila Korsakov (Dic 8, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Priscila, soy estudiante de Ing. Mecatrónica, soy de 1° año así que tenganme paciencia  me encanta mi carrera y entré a este foro por que tengo muchas dudas e inquietudes de electrónica e.e, espero poder aprender mucho aquí y compartirles los resultados


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 8, 2012)

Sean tod@s bienvenid@s a nuestra comunidad, si lo desean, pasen por aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/arenero-nuevo-ahora-toxico-65406/ para socializar con el resto de lo compañeros del foro. Saludos


----------



## danielnorman (Dic 8, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Daniel, soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Tengo 65 años, soy sociólogo y también psicólogo, profesión que ejerzo en la actualidad, en la especialidad de parejas y familias. Me metí en este foro con la intención de averiguar con especial interés temas vinculados a equipamientos de Home Theatre, habiendo recibido ya una muy buena respuesta de parte un miembro del foro, de nombre* nasaserna* al cual agradezco en forma pública, un excelente referente para consultar.
Los felicito por el espacio creado, muy útil y necesario. 
Muchas gracias,
Daniel


----------



## Colomer (Dic 8, 2012)

Muy buenas, me llamo Enrique y estudio electrónica. Espero aprender y compartir mis conocimientos!!


----------



## mariocoronel (Dic 8, 2012)

Hola mi nombre es Mario Coronel soy de Ecuador estudio ing. electrónica,
Espero en este foro aportar con información para la gente electrotecnia y también recibir información


----------



## PabloAndres02 (Dic 8, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Pablo, y soy estudiante de primer año de Ing. Mecatronica
Soy de Chile, y llegué acá para aprender, despejar dudas sobre algunos temas y compartir conocimientos 
Saludos!


----------



## nerdvio (Dic 9, 2012)

Mi nombre es Nerdvio y vivo en México. Espero que podamos compartir conocimientos, experiencia, retros, ayudas, yo de mi parte ayudare en todo lo posible porque el conocimiento de nada sirve tenerlo acumuluado celosamente, se trata de difundir la informacion para progresar. 

No veo el por qué cada neofito de la electronica tenga que estar "descubriendo la rueda" y empezar todo de cero, lo mejor es utilizar nuestro potencial para cosas cada vez mas importantes e impulsar a nuestro pais y mejorar la calidad de vida. 

Asi que echemos esto a trabajar estoy para servirles. √


----------



## Ovidiu Fratila (Dic 9, 2012)

Buenas, me presento: 

Me llamo Ovidiu Fratila, soy estudiante de Ingeneria Informatica en la UAH y nada. Un saludo a todos!


----------



## anavru (Dic 9, 2012)

Hola a todos,me llamo Antonio ,soy de Alicante ,España y mis aficiones son la electricidad ,electronica y todo tipo de trabajos manuales.
Espero aprender de vosotros y viceversa.
Gracias por buestra ayuda.


----------



## jachanim (Dic 9, 2012)

buenos dias a todos,
Me llamo Jorge y me encanta la electronica tengo muchas ganas de aprender, soy nuevo en esto recien voy en el tercer ciclo, pero sigo con el mismo entusiasmo desde cuando postule, espero aprender mucho de ustedes soy solo un crio, pero bueno trato de ver sus foros y contagiarme de esa misma entrega y pasión con la que comparten sus conocimientos.

Gracias desde ya por toda su generosidad...!


----------



## AlexandraUdenar (Dic 9, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Alexandra y estudio ingeniería electrónica, aunque llevo algún tiempo en el foro no me había presentado.
Me gustaría agradecerles porque los diferentes temas que he visitado me han ayudado mucho, espero seguir aprendiendo con ustedes y también colaborar en lo que necesiten.
Chao...


----------



## bochak87 (Dic 10, 2012)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Emmanuel y nada soy un aficionado a la electronica, hace rato que le vengo dando vueltas desde cerca y recien ahora me estoy metiendo digamos con más fuerza en el tema. 
La verdad que me parece que el foro esta barbaro y bueno espero en algún futuro poder aportar algo, se que ahora va a ser más lo que me lleve qué lo que aporte. En fin. Un saludo a todos ...


----------



## fercazallas (Dic 10, 2012)

Nuevo por aqui, con ganas de aprender y resolver dudas


----------



## del2348 (Dic 10, 2012)

jaritol dijo:


> bienvenido Usul, aqui estamos para compartir  información y tecnología... bienvenido



Hola a todos soy de  venezuela, espero poder ayudar en este foro o que me ayuden ya que tengo mucho que aprender; me párese muy bueno este foro.

Eso es lo mejor compartir información.


----------



## Benjamin Franklin (Dic 10, 2012)

jaritol dijo:


> bienvenido Usul, aqui estamos para compartir  información y tecnología... bienvenido



Hola, me hago llamar Benjamin Franklin en honor al eminente cientifico norte americano, tengo una empresa de electricidad y electromecanica y diariamente actualizo mis conocimientos por lo que me gusta la dinamica de los foros. Espero que compartamos temas de interes comun.


----------



## rolandopiso (Dic 11, 2012)

Hola, me llamo hector reyes y son iniciado en la electronica y estudio mi ingenieria en ello, quisiera aprender todo lo posible .


----------



## 20090233 (Dic 11, 2012)

Hola que tal soy de Perú me llamo Fernando estudio Ing. Electrónica. Hace mucho que entro de vez en cuando por aquí por alguna duda que tengo y me ha ayudado mucho, para que. Me parece un foro fenomenal ojala siga así.  Saludos a todos!!


----------



## Marloy (Dic 11, 2012)

saludos soy TECNOLOGO electrónico espero compartir mucho me gusta el audio plantas de sonido


----------



## Gafael (Dic 11, 2012)

Hola buenas soy Rafa y estudio Telecomuniciones. Tengo ligero conocimiento de electronica tanto analogica como digital, espero aportar algo de ayuda. un saludo


----------



## Daniram (Dic 11, 2012)

Hola soy daniel de balcarce bs as argentina electricista e instalador de alarmas. los encontré buscando info de alarmas está muy bueno el grupo. buenas respuestas con gente muy capaz veo que voy a aprender mucho con uds. Sí puedo ser útil en algo cuenten con migo


----------



## jaime roger (Dic 11, 2012)

Mi nombre es Jaime Roger Gonzales Montaño, Soy Ing. de Sistemas y tengo 26 años,
me dedico al desarrollo de sistemas de información, soy un aficionado a la electronica aunque no tengo practica pero me gusta leer mucho estos temas, e podido observar que en este foro las personas que tienen mas conocimientos colaboran a otras que no las tienen, con buenas maneras y muy respetuosos, continuenos asi y compartamos todos nuestro conocimientos para un bien comun. esta muy bonito el foro.


----------



## jantech (Dic 11, 2012)

Hola a toda la comunidad del foro, mi nombre es Juan de Dios, soy de México y me fascina e impresiona la energía eléctrica y sus diversas aplicaciones. Actualmente estudio Automatización y Control Eléctrico Industrial, es una carrera muy compleja y de constante inovación. Me uno a este foro con el objetivo de aprender y apoyar a toda la comunidad, lo grande de este foro creo que es la humanidad de cada persona que lo conforma al apoyar al prójimo, sigamos aportando para que crezca el foro. 
Sin mas que decir, les deseo suerte en sus proyectos.


----------



## Tavete (Dic 11, 2012)

Saludos a todos los miembros del Foro, mi objetivo es agradecer a todos los que me han apoyado en electrónica haciendo yo lo mismo. Estoy para ayudar en lo que pueda. Suerte.


----------



## luckner (Dic 11, 2012)

Hola!
Muchas gracias por permitirme el registro a este foro, del que seguramente voy a aprender mucho. Soy de Tandil, Argentina, aficionado de bajo nivel a electrónica muy elemental. Tengo 66 años, jubilado, y siempre ando haciendo todo tipo de manualidades en las que a veces me encuentro con desafios que involucran la electrónica.
Saludos a todos, 
LUCKNER


----------



## efrancos (Dic 11, 2012)

Saludos para todos.
mi nombre es Erasmo Franco de medellin Antioquia Colombia. trabajo como independiente en electronica Industrial. me reactive en este foro buscando aprender y compartir conocimientos.


----------



## gsmdirectplus (Dic 11, 2012)

hola amigos saludos a todos,soy de colombia y me encanta este tema de la transmisores y todo respecto a este tema los osciladores y amplificadores de rf son mi aficion,he visto varios post aqui sobre el tema de transmisores de fm y pues he visto cositas que podemos aclarar,asi amigos que si necesitan armar un transmisor de fm puedo guiarlos he hecho varios y quedan super estables son en estereo y con potencia regulable sonido estupendo,pero para corre hay que gatear los invito a que postiemos sobre este tema y den aconocer que estan tratando de armar para guiarlos mas a fondo..un coordial saludo a todos,puedo tambien a ayudarlos a conseguiir componentes que no se consiguen en su localidad..

ATT: warlock tx


----------



## Tabolino (Dic 12, 2012)

Hola amigos soy Josè de Argentina, buscando info sobre electrònica encontre esta pàgina se ve buena, espero nos sea de comun ayuda.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## camolinas (Dic 12, 2012)

Hola, soy camolinas y quiero agradecer de antemano por la ayuda que puedan otorgarme me gusta la electrónica y realizar diversos proyectos de didáctica básica con diversos elementos, espero igualmente colaborar en lo posible con mis pocos conocimientos


----------



## hector eduardo chanampa (Dic 13, 2012)

hola .... ya saben mi nombre y soy profesor de electronica y electricidad industrial .


----------



## andersiderol111 (Dic 13, 2012)

Hola buenas trades mi nombre es Andersosn Alvarez llevo mucho timepo visitando esta pagina, tengo 27 años y soy tecnologo electronico e intrumentista industrial eh realizado diseños de est pagina y me han parecido buenos recomiendo el programador de pic enigma realizado por eclipse es muy bueno, bueno se cuidan  saludos a todos.


----------



## avispo (Dic 13, 2012)

Hola a todos,
Soy avispo (erick) de Mexico, soy estudiante, me presento a esta comunidad porque me gusta aprender de los mejores, ayudar y ser ayudado.


----------



## fenix32 (Dic 13, 2012)

hola mi nombre el alvaro coloma soy estidiante y espero aprender de este foro y tambien poder ayudar 
me depido atte.


----------



## avar0 (Dic 13, 2012)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es rodrigo y soy Ing. en Sistemas.
La verdadera razón por la que entre a este foro es para poder obtener conocimiento acerca de electrónica, ya que actualmente no conosco mucho pero tengo mucho interes. Al igual que conforme vaya aprendiendo pueda ayudar a otro a ahorrar mis tropiezos. Saludos comunidad y para lo que sea concerniente a sistemas computacionales pueden echarme un grito jeje


----------



## zippo691 (Dic 13, 2012)

Ante todo buenas tardes... Cómo va? Soy Mauro de Argentina, soy estudiante de ingeniería agronómica pero decidí hacer de la electrónica mi pasatiempo... no conozco mucho pero este año que entra voy a comenzar una tecnicatura universitaria en electrónica y con el tiempo espero contribuir con lo que sepa. por ahora me limito a mirar y a hacer algunas preguntas si no es mucha molestia... saludos a toda la comunidad!! nos vemos por ahí


----------



## XABIAVILA (Dic 14, 2012)

Hola amios soy de peru ayabaca..espero ser de ayuda en este foro..cuidense..

Aprender..de ustedes amios.. Y consultar..


----------



## BKAR (Dic 14, 2012)

XABIAVILA saludos compatriota!!!

y bienvenidos a todos!!


----------



## Nif (Dic 14, 2012)

Hola compañeros, soy nuevo en este magnifico foro,
Antes de nada me gustaria dar las gracias a todos los amigos foreros por la gran ayuda y aporte de informacion que dan desinteresadamente, esperemos que esto siga como va durante muchos años.
Espero poder aportar algo de ayuda aunque con el nivel que veo por aqui es casi imposible para mi, pero bueno aqui estaremos para lo que haga falta.

Feliz navidad para todos y Saludos de parte un nuevo forero


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Dic 14, 2012)

¡Saludos colegas!
 Soy aficionado a la electrónica en general, por ahora mas enfocado en la automotriz.
Agradezco de antemano a todos ustedes por su ayuda y aportes que tanto nos sirven a muchos;
Espero también ser de utilidad en éste foro.
 Feliz navidad desde la Riviera Maya, y un electrizante año nuevo XD.Ω


----------



## farubo (Dic 14, 2012)

holame interesa los temas de variadores de velocidad y plcs.

tengo un variador de velocidad siemens G110 y tengo dudas con la interfaz para la parametrizacion


----------



## PsyChoW (Dic 14, 2012)

Hola que tal buenos dias, tardes o noches 
Me llamo Javier y tengo 17 años. Soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina.
Soy un estudiante de electronica, recien pase a 6to año y me falta 7mo... y de ahi ¡A estudiar en la UTN! 
Me converti recien este año en un aficionado en electronica, porque hace 2 años no sabia que elegir y estaba entre electronica o alguna otra cosa para estudiar, relacionado a algo del mismo. Entonces elegi Electronica porque quiero saber muchas cosas y saber reparar, armar y estudiar dispositivos. Y como mencione antes, voy a ir a la UTN para adquirir mas conocimientos ^^.
Los temas que mas me gustaron de electronica son la programacion de PIC ya sea por MPLAB y ahora estoy tratando de aprender por medio de Lenguaje C. Tambien me gusta armar proyectos (por ahora, armando cosas de la web y luego a inventar algo con lo que aprenda ).
De a poco estoy armando mis cosas para "mi laboratorio".

Como objetivo en la vida tengo algo... normal entre todos: Empezar a trabajar de lo que mas me guste (Ahora mismo estoy esperando a que me llamen para trabajar en instalacion de camaras de segurida jejej), luego poder buscar casa propia y por ultimo seria tener un local de ventas, reparacion y armado propio. Pero obviamente voy a estudiar primero, pero si podre trabajar en mis ratos libres.

Hace poco entre a esta comunidad y en la que me ha ayudado mucho en varias cosas. Tambien voy a ayudar los que no sepan algunas cosas basicas de electronica 

Nos vemos en algun tema! Saludos.


----------



## CACHIN00 (Dic 14, 2012)

Bienvenidos a todos ando buscando un pre de tonos y que tenga loudness ......


----------



## makinava (Dic 14, 2012)

Mi nombre es Javier, resido en Madrid. Espero aprender algo y recordar algunos conceptos que tenia de electrónica y ojala algún día pudiera aportar. Si queréis saber algo de informática estoy a vuestra disposición.

Saludos


----------



## jimm176 (Dic 14, 2012)

Cordial Saludo, mi nombre es Jaime, resido en Bucaramanga, espero aprender algo mas de electronica, en realidad se muy muy poco, pero, quiero adquirir algo de conocimiento. espero contar con la ayuda de los integrantes de esta comunidad. Gracias


----------



## KIRITO (Dic 14, 2012)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Lukas vivo en Argentina estudio en una escuela tecnica donde en 2013 estudiare electronica como especialidad que eleji para mi titulo la electronica es mi pasatiempo (y fuente de ingresos tengo 15 años).bueno gracias y adios


----------



## donnetto017 (Dic 15, 2012)

Hola muy buenas tardes, mi nombre es Sergi y soy de Barcelona (España). Tengo 18 años a fecha de 2012.
Estudio telecomunicaciones en la escuela profesional Salesiana de Barcelona. Mi idea es seguir hasta la Universidad pero eso el tiempo lo dirá! 
No se exactamente en que profesionalizarme ya que tanto Hardware como Software me gustan.. 
Tengo nociones de electrónica, pero como habéis leído soy un estudiante.. así que tengo todavía muchas dudas por resolver.

Se programar en BASIC (iniciado y trabajando solo en casa) y el PIC que suelo utilizar es el 16F628A. Suelo hacer placas de PCB con componentes SMD incluyendo los PIC u otros componentes varios.

Espero poder ayudar y resolver dudas, tanto a mi como a otros.


----------



## hhhwilliamhhh (Dic 15, 2012)

Saludos mi nombre es William, mexicano con raices americanas.

Tengo 21 años y me fascinan los proyectos con microcontroladores. Tengo conocimientos en CCS y MPLAB (PIC18f4550, 18f2550,16f648A y 16f84), ademas de los microcontroladores de Texas Instrument (Proyectos en Launchpad con msp430g2553).

Ademas conozco en programacion de JAVA y C++.

Espero podamos aprender todos como comunidad, saludos


----------



## Khim (Dic 15, 2012)

Hola a todos! hacia tiempo que visitaba este foro y al final me decido a registrarme. Soy un ABUELO en este mundillo de la electro, todo empezó a mis 16 años (allá por el 1968)  trasteando un receptor valvular (no os riais), no soy ingeniero ni en mi modestia me considero técnico a pesar de los muchos años trabajando en instalaciones de Telecoms y reparando TV en B/N a válvulas. Bueno creo que no es cuestión de hacer un curriculum, pero os felicito por vuestra comunidad y el alto nivel que en ella existe. 
Cuanto más queremos aprender, mas cuenta nos damos de lo poco que sabemos, y más en este mundillo . . . Un cordial abrazo a todos con la esperanza de poder contribuir e instruirme.


----------



## tigregf (Dic 15, 2012)

mi nombre es gregorio franco y espero poder mejorar mis conocimiento en electronica espero me ayuden y apoyen como yo los ayudare en lo que este a mi alcance gracias de antemano


----------



## carrloz (Dic 16, 2012)

mmm pues nose porque el sistema me pide me presente yo soy miembro desde el  2006 jajaja pero bueno, mi nombre es carlos actualmente terminando la ing de mecatronica , soy de la ciudad de pozarica , veracruz , mexico,  saludos a todos


----------



## luisvasquezb (Dic 16, 2012)

Hola como aqui se tomó la iniciativa de permitir presentarse la ocupo para darme a conocer. Soy Luis Vasquez , radioaficionado de Chile , Santiago Mi interes es poder participar en en este sitio ya que siempre en los temas de construcción y reparacion de algun accesorio o equipo hace falta una que otra informacion y además si se realiza algo y poder compartirlo es tambien grato.


----------



## gramajo_66 (Dic 16, 2012)

Buenas me llamo isac soy de Argentina, Tucuman
soy estudiante de primer año ya casi segundo de ingenieria electronica y siempre andube por este foro por el tema audio (desde antes de 2010)


----------



## elgaby417 (Dic 16, 2012)

hola soy gabriel uruguayo de montevideo soy instructor de choferes y estudie electricidad en la armada naval uruguaya tengo conocimientos pero no ejerso la profecion de electricidad saludos a todos


----------



## thelast (Dic 16, 2012)

Hola soy jairo y soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica me interesa mucho esta profesión y quisiera aprender mucho acerca del tema para alcanzar mi meta que es aprender este arte. saludos a todos ¡gracias por su atención¡


----------



## wiltovar (Dic 16, 2012)

Buenas noche mi nombre es william tovar estoy estudiando ing electronica vivo en colombia


----------



## electronica nestor (Dic 16, 2012)

hola me ciento feliz de ser parte del foro  soy técnico electrónico especializado en tv y audio cualquier consulta   no duden en preguntar


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 16, 2012)

Bienvenido al foro, ché, tenés un clón en Venezuela, tengo un amigo técnico que se llama Nestor y se especializa en TV


----------



## AnderL (Dic 17, 2012)

Buenas a tod@s!! Uno más por aquí con ganas de aprender y compartir. Estudié electrónica industrial hace años, espero poder aprender y colaborar.  Bienhallados!! Puxa la buena xente! Puxa Asturies!


----------



## jotama (Dic 17, 2012)

Hola mi Nombtre es julio , soy de Cuba y he aprendido la electronica y la reparacion de computadoras estudiando por vocacion , en lo que pueda ayudar cuenten conmigo , suerte y felis fin de año para todos


----------



## CUERVODJ (Dic 17, 2012)

Que tal!!! Me llamo luis soy de mexico df, tiene poco que me di de alta en esta comunidad se me hizo muy interesante tengo algunos conocimientos de electronica, espero aprender mucho de la comunidad asi como tambien aportarles algo de lo que se.


----------



## raiden777 (Dic 17, 2012)

Hola me presento soy nuevo en el foro espero serles de ayuda... no se como no di antes con este foro se ve  muy visitado y con bastante contenido... saludos desde la tierra de lagos y volcanes.


----------



## quijano (Dic 17, 2012)

hola  como están mi nombre es alejandro les doy las gracias a todos  por tan  buena lavor


----------



## josefijo2 (Dic 17, 2012)

Hola buenas a todos soy jose gracias por esta web es muy buena para todos los que empesamos 
aunque sea por hobbi   FELICES FIESTAS A TODOS


----------



## jlpk (Dic 17, 2012)

Buenas Noches a todos, soy Jaime, estoy por graduarme de Ing. Mecatrónica, y espero que este foro sea de gran ayuda en mi carrera, así como también espero aportar de mi parte a solucionar u opinar sobre temas


----------



## Alexasthar (Dic 18, 2012)

Saludos a todos, mi nombre es Alexandra, soy de mexico, soy DJ y me da bastante curiosidad la electronica, me gusta armar circuitos (sobre todo luces, estrobos, amplificadores), espero aprender mucho con ustedes, un saludo!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 18, 2012)

bienvenidos todos y todas ¡¡


----------



## rdjmj (Dic 18, 2012)

Bueno pues aqui estamos me encanta este foro a ver si soy capaz de aprender algo jijijii


----------



## tatequerido (Dic 18, 2012)

Hola a todos soy bioingeniero y vengo con la ganas de resolver y generar proyectos en grupos como he visto que sucede con algunos temas en el foro.
Saludos


----------



## doraimontv (Dic 18, 2012)

Buenas a todos, 

Spy nuevo por aqui, bueno, llevo tiempo registrado, pero solo leyendo y aprendiendo.

Espero seguir por aqui.


Un saludo a todos.


----------



## diego gomez (Dic 18, 2012)

hola soy Diego Gomez, soy diseñador mecatronico y me gusta mucho la electrónica, me parece muy bueno que exista una comunidad que se apoye aportando conocimientos  y  felicito a quien creo esta pagina puesto que es una excelente herramienta.


----------



## gustavochm (Dic 18, 2012)

hola soy gustavo, tengo 20 años soy de lima peru y estudio en senati : electrónica industrial . me anime a entrar a este foro para compartir conocimientos ...bueno saludos


----------



## r0b3r (Dic 18, 2012)

Hola , me llamo Roberto , soy de Madrid , y espero aprender mucho por aquí y ayudar en lo que me sea posible , saludos!!


----------



## Cesareo Mora (Dic 18, 2012)

Hola a todos, me llamo Cesáreo y ma dedico ala reparacion de electronica y electrodomesticos, un saludo!


----------



## Marcoipn (Dic 18, 2012)

Hola soy Marco y actualmente estudio Ing.en comunicaciones y electrónica en el IPN


----------



## PelaCM (Dic 19, 2012)

Me llamo andrés, tengo 14 años y me gustaría aprender mucho aca, saludos


----------



## jorge54 (Dic 19, 2012)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


   hola les saludo muy cordialmente y muy contento con haber podido registrarme e ingresar a este maganifico foro mi nombre es jorge y he reparado televisores desde hace mucho pero hoy esto esta bien avanzado por lo cual este foro ayuda mucho a quienes como yo nos hace falta un poco de conocimiento y ayuda desde ya muchas gracias y exitos


----------



## Guille101 (Dic 19, 2012)

Hola a todos, es un placer poder pertenecer a este grupo. Mi mas sincero saludo, "este es el comienzo de una hermosa amistad"   XD


----------



## cuchu1956 (Dic 19, 2012)

Hola a todos: me llamo José Luis, soy de Argentina. De profesión Electricista y aficionado a la Electrónica. Espero aprender bastante y en lo que pueda ayudar cuenten conmigo. Un abrazo a todos


----------



## lanusvid (Dic 19, 2012)

hola soy david de arg. soy electricista e instalador de alarmas domiciliarias, espero ser util y aprender mucho de esta linda gente.


----------



## txusinho (Dic 19, 2012)

Hola, soy Txus de Galicia (España). Empiezo a estudiar ingenieria electronica. Espero aprender mucho y ser de ayuda. un saludo a tod@s.!!


----------



## ecocharly (Dic 19, 2012)

hola a todos, me apunto en este foro para aprender e intentar hacer algun circuito en casa. Un saludo a todos


----------



## plakton (Dic 19, 2012)

Hola, Ali por aca.

Soy un aficionado en la electronica buscando mas conocimiento, garcias.


----------



## carlosgq (Dic 19, 2012)

Hola soy de méxico, aficionado de la electronica, es mi hobbie, y tambien soy un diexista y un coleccionista novato, un saludo a todos en el foro espero ayudar en algo


----------



## Chesterot (Dic 19, 2012)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es Gonzalo,soy de Chile, tengo 23 años y estudié electro-electrónica aeronáutica y actualmente estoy estudiando ingeniería en automatización y control industrial. Me gusta mucho aprender de todo y enseñar mientras pueda, espero podamos compartir nuevos conocimientos entre todos. 

Saludos cordiales


----------



## nizta (Dic 20, 2012)

soy ing. en electrónica y este foro me parece excelente espero poder aportar algunas cosas y aprender muchas mas


----------



## kryos (Dic 20, 2012)

Soy estudiante de electrónica y quisiera comenzar a participar en este foro, ayudar si me es posible y aprender muchísimo.


----------



## jguerra1960 (Dic 20, 2012)

Saludos a todos, soy nuevo en este foro, me llamo Jose, de Nicaragua, soy aficionado a la electrónica, pienso que es uno de los mejores foros de Internet, pues he visitado muchos en mis busquedas. Espero aprender mucho y experimentar con los temas que aquí aparecen.


----------



## roberminitk (Dic 20, 2012)

marloy dijo:


> saludos soy tecnologo electrónico espero compartir mucho me gusta el audio plantas de sonido


hola soy rober y tengo una empresa de eventos y produciones manejamos sonido y luces quiero conocer personas que sepan de esto stamos en cartagena .


----------



## pablobarragan (Dic 21, 2012)

hola a atodos, soy pablo, nuevo por aqui y con ganas de aprender


----------



## keysoy (Dic 21, 2012)

pablobarragan dijo:


> hola a atodos, soy pablo, nuevo por aqui y con ganas de aprender



Bienvenido al foro! Espero que lo pases bien


----------



## manolo milanezas pachuco (Dic 21, 2012)

hola a todos es la primera vez y soy aficionado a la electronica y me gusta todo e investigar


----------



## ozcvell (Dic 21, 2012)

Hola Buen dia a todos

Me llamo Oscar Velasquez, soy de Veracruz, Mexico, soy Ingeniero Electrico, no se mucho de electronica, me dedicaba a programacion de PLC y controladores, instrumentacion Industrial y puesta en marcha de Turbinas de Gas en Plataformas petroleras,  he estado siguiendo varios foros para ver que temas trataban y este foro me gusto mucho y por eso me suscribi, ademas de que tube un accidente en la espalda que me dejo incapacitado y pues ya no puedo trabajar y ahora me quiero dedicar a hacer proyectos de electronica para aprender y poder hacer algunas cosas practicas para mi casa. Espero en algun momento aportar al foro y no solo hacer preguntas,

gracias por hacer este tipo de foros

saludos a todos


----------



## laliis (Dic 21, 2012)

Hola soy Laura, y encontré este lugar porque tengo mil dudas con respecto al funcionamiento de la electricidad , jamás he tomado un curso, lo que pasa es que estoy cansada de contratar los supuestos eléctricos y me dejan un desastre, un foco colgando , un material sin poner un foco al abanico . Estoy decidida a que me ilustren con sus conocimientos . A por cierto soy del Norte.


----------



## canario92 (Dic 21, 2012)

Hola a todos !!

Me gusta la página y espero ayudar de vez en cuando, soy Profesor de Electrónica y reparo LCD,Plasma y otras cosas.
También estoy incursionando en la venta de Componentes de Calidad.


----------



## Horacle (Dic 22, 2012)

Hola a Todos. Soy de Argentina. Para mi la electrónica siempre fue una caja negra, soy una persona mayor y ahora empecé a aprender un poco como entretenimiento. 

Encontré esta página de la que saqué valiosa información. Hice un Ahuyenta Plagas para el perro de mi vecina. Después le agregué un circuito intermitente con un 555, luego un amplificador con un puente H....ayer terminé de armar todo el conjunto.....Ayer mismo mi vecina se mudó y se llevó su insoportable perro...

No puedo aportar nada de electrónica, pero si necesitan algo de electricidad en Baja, Media o Alta Tensión estoy a disposición...quizás pueda ayudar.

Muy buena la página.


----------



## Xtian (Dic 22, 2012)

hola a todos, soy de peru, egresado de la carrera de tecnico en automatizacion industrial, esta pagina me a ayudamo mucho y aun sigue con los interesantes temas, que sigan los aportes y si puedo aportar en algo pues encantado.


----------



## DAVIDNOY (Dic 22, 2012)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es David Noy y soy de Colombia, Actualmente curso decimo semestre de Ingenieria Electronica, con respecto a la programacion es algo que me apasiona y sobretodo realizar aplicaciones con microcontroladores, espero aprender de esta pagina y en los foros muchas cosas y asi mismo ayudar en lo que pueda. saludos!!!


----------



## Alejandro Deleone (Dic 23, 2012)

Buenos días jóvenes mi nombre es Alejandro Deleone soy Radiotécnico y me siento feliz de haber ingresado a este foro de electrónica, donde creo que voy a aprender mucho y si alguna vez puedo a aportar alguna experiencia lo haré con mucho gusto.


----------



## Alftrujillo (Dic 23, 2012)

Hola; mi nombre es Alfonso y vaya mi saludo desde Venezuela. Aficionado a la electrónica, radio aficionado, aprendiendo cada día algo nuevo y muy complacido de poder estar en esta interesante Página/Foro.  Aprovecho de enviar los mejores deseos por una Feliz Navidad a los foristas. 73'


----------



## depredador122 (Dic 23, 2012)

Hola a todos, me llamo Lucio, soy de córdoba argentina.
No voy a ninguna escuela técnica ni tengo estudios en electrónica pero me fascina todo este mundo . Ya  me arme un par de circuitos que ponen los chicos acá y voy aprendiendo de todo lo que explican y dicen y me esta ayudando un montón, también voy aprendiendo de wikipedia jaja.
Me llama la atención principalmente todo lo que sería rf me encanta  , me gustaría ser radio aficionado pero me falta mucho por aprender  .
También me gusta todo lo que seria sonido, para armar mis propios amplis y todo.
Bueno muchas gracias, les deseo lo mejor y que esta comunidad siga creciendo


----------



## jose luis lopez (Dic 23, 2012)

hola me apaciona todo lo que tenga que ver con la electronica y el sonido tengo el titulo de macanica , tecnico en telecomunicaciones y estoy ahora mismo sacando electricidad me gustaria aprender mas ya que me monte un pequeño tallercito para la reparacion y creacion de aparatos electronicos


----------



## miguel ram (Dic 23, 2012)

hola 
mi nombre es Miguel Ramirez Camelo de Colombia me gusta mucho la electrónica, y todo lo relacionado con automatización, y microcontroladores, soy y tecnologo en electricidad industrial y  estudiante de ing. electronica, me da mucho gusto poder hacer parte de estos foros ya que gracias a estos he aprendido mucho y y solucionado muchos porblemas practicos, espero que siga funcionando asi y que se sigan aportando ideas y conocimientos, para ayudar a los que apenas empiezan, y fortalezer  mas nuestros conocimientos en el gran mundo de la electrónica.


----------



## jperez2003us (Dic 24, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Gustavo, estudié electrónica hace varios años y recientemente adquirí un MUTEKI M5 que se que no le va a parecer la mejor opción a más de uno pero me pareció que era lo mejor que podía conseguir por ese precio.


----------



## Torn (Dic 24, 2012)

Hola, me llamo Carlos, estoy estudiando Electronica en la universidad y me han mandado un ejercico que he dejado en el tema "Electronica de potencia" si teeneis un momento pasaos por ahí y a ver si podéis ayudarme. Muchas Gracias


----------



## jesustadeo850 (Dic 24, 2012)

Hola a toda la Comunidad de Foros de Electrónica, mi nombre es Jesús, soy de Venezuela, actualmente estudio Ingeniería Mecatrónica en la Universidad, siempre visito el Foro para consultar alguna que otra Información.. Me apasionan los Microcontroladores pero aun soy un poco "nuevo" en la Programación, he realizado proyectos con PIC16F887 PIC16F877 PIC16F88 PIC16F877 PIC16F628A etc.. en Pic Basic Pro, he pensado en aprender un nuevo lenguaje como CCS, o C (Hi-Tech) tambien trabajo con Arduino (aunque no me gusta mucho) diseñe mi propia PCB para componentes Through Hole y Funciona! Espero poder ayudar siempre que me sea posible, Tambien espero puedan ayudarme en lo posible  
Gracias.


----------



## tamasati (Dic 25, 2012)

Hola a todos...
Os deseo feliz navidad, y muchos exitos en la electronica...
de hungría...


----------



## blasg09 (Dic 25, 2012)

Hola mellamo blas soy de panama ase años estoy em este foro pero me presento y feliz navidad a todos


----------



## eleektro (Dic 25, 2012)

Buenas, me presento:

me llamo Ander y soy de Bilbao. Actualmente trabajo manteniendo equipos de comunicaciones y automatismos para una gran corporación. Llevo un tiempo visitando el foro pero aún no me había registrado. Espero pueda ayudaros en lo que esté en mi mano así como vosotros sin saberlo me habéis ayudado a mi en el pasado.

Un saludo a tod@s y feliz navidad!


----------



## daniel88 (Dic 25, 2012)

hola mi nombres es daniel soy de mexico veracruz ver. soy mecanico y se electronica basica espero ayudar y que me orienten


----------



## chacho51 (Dic 25, 2012)

Gracias sau
ludos

gracias espero poder aprender y aportar conocimnientos


----------



## kaliche (Dic 25, 2012)

holas a todos mi nombre es Carlos Andres, soy estudiante de ingeniería en electrónica aunque recientemente homologue materias y me cambie a mecatronica. Actualmente curso es 5to semestre y espero aprender mucho en el foro, de antemano muchas gracias y cualquier consulta o ayuda que necesiten me pueden preguntar jejeje aquí estamos para compartir y aprender unos de otros


----------



## maxgala (Dic 26, 2012)

hola me llamo Kaloz Jozhe Enamorado... soy de honduras tengo 18 años hasta la fecha y estoy estudiando electronica en uno de los mas prstigiosos colegios de la region... mi amado Centro Tecnico Hondureño Aeman.. y pues gacias por la oportunidad de participar en este foror.. hasta el momento he isto cosas , proyectosy un poco de todo.. muy intersante todo.. 
Gracias a todos .. espero esta sea una de muchas visitas


----------



## jinethy3 (Dic 26, 2012)

Hola a todos, me llamo Jineth soy de colombia, estudio Ing Electronica en la Escuela de Comunicaciones Militares de Facatativa, me encanta esta pagina hay muchos contenidos interezantes.... y ps cualquier cosa yo estare presta a ayudar
Saludos a todos


----------



## TavoTavo (Dic 26, 2012)

Que tal!!

Soy Gustavo de Monterrey, México. Me interesa la electronica y mecanica, llegue a este foro al buscar información para reparar una computadora automotriz. Creo que voy a aprender muchas cosas buenas de este foro. Gracias!!


----------



## Kevin Shanta (Dic 26, 2012)

Holaa soy Kevin de Ecuador, toy en 5to ciclo de electronica y telecom de la universidad. Espero poder ayudar a novatos y aprender de los expertos...


----------



## mirias (Dic 26, 2012)

Hola soy nuevo en la pagina!! saludos a todos!
tengo una pregunta; es posible encender las luces HID  sin el balastro y como podría hacerlo? 
no se mucho de electricidad, gracias por sus respuestas de antemano!!!


----------



## charlieha7 (Dic 26, 2012)

Hola, 

mi nombre es Juan Carlos estudiante de ingeniería electrónica de Perú, espero poder ayudar y aprender mucho de ustedes.

les deseo una feliz navidad y un prospero año nuevo

saludos


----------



## kiwoeken (Dic 27, 2012)

hola!

de antemano muchas gracias y exitos laborales y personales

a todos mi nombre es Jonnathan y mi  nombre de pila es Kiwoeken, soy estudiante de electronica me uni al foro porque desde antes me ha sido de mucha utilidad y deseo ser igualmente de utilidad en un futuro muy cercano.  

PD Felices Fiestas....


----------



## 145bxm (Dic 27, 2012)

Buenas me llamo Fernando, soy de la Ciudad de México y pues estudio Ing. en Comunicaciones y Electrónica en el IPN, creo que este foro tiene muchas personas que conocen muy bien todo este ambito de la electónica asi que espero aprender un poco y si puedo contribuir con algo pues adelante!!!


----------



## paymer (Dic 27, 2012)

Hola a todos desde españa, espero poder colaborar en este estupendo foro.
Un abrazo desde madrid


----------



## rkebra (Dic 27, 2012)

Buenas compañeros soy tecnico superior en automatiz acion pero el trabajo me aleja de lo basico y aqui estoy dispuesto a no perder lo impotante


----------



## xacobe97 (Dic 27, 2012)

Hola gente, me llamo xacobe, tengo 15 años, se programación en C, python y bash principalmente, soy fiel usuario de linux y software libre y me he registrado en este foro porque tengo interés en ir más alla y programar microcontroladores. Espero encontrarme gente agradable por aqui y ayudar en lo que sea posible


----------



## llvv (Dic 27, 2012)

Hola a Todos !!
Mi nombre es Luis y soy de la localidad de Valls está en Tarragona, España, Soy nuevo en el Foro, trabajo como Administrador de sistemas en una Multinacional muy conocida y estoy pensando en montar paralelamente de nuevo un taller de reparaciones de electrónica en Gama Marrón ( TV, CD, DVD, Hi-Fi, etc... ), ya tuve un taller en el pasado por allá el año 98 y la verdad es que no me fue nada mal... me interesaría mucho vuestros consejos y opiniones.

Gracias de antemano y encantado de conoceros, aquí estoy humildemente para lo que necesiteis, Salu2 !!
Luis.-


----------



## tudorlena (Dic 27, 2012)

hola soy nuevo en el foro me gusta la electronica y me gustaria aprender algo nuevo con vosotros


----------



## alobarma (Dic 27, 2012)

Hola.
Soy Mariano de Burgos y me gusta la electrónica, como pasatiempo y si puedo intento arreglar mis aparatos electrónicos.
No tengo estudios de ello pero me gusta leer revistas del tema y aprender un poquillo.


----------



## educhigu (Dic 27, 2012)

hola amigos me gustaria aprender un poco de  amplificacion en vivo.. estoy contento de ingresar a este sitio. espero me colaboresn gracias


----------



## dse666 (Dic 28, 2012)

buenas a tod@s! me llamo david, soy de barcelona (catalunya/españa/ue/planeta tierra¿?)y aunque soy informatico de profesion, mi aficion es la electronica, más concretamente, la relacionada con la creación de sonido/ruido...ahh feliz año nuevo!!!!


----------



## titoturbo787 (Dic 28, 2012)

Hola,mi nombre es Angel,pero me dicen Tito,soy de Puerto Rico soy aficionado a la electronica,electricidad y la refrigeracion,tanto que me ayudo mucho en el trabajo que tuve por mi cuenta en ser tecnico en reparaciones de maquinas espendedoras(vending machines) y ademas reparar los billeteros,monederos y todo sobre las maquinas espendedoras,hasta que lo deje todo y ahora vivo en Michigan haber como me va,Gracias espero seguir aprendiendo mas en cuanto a sus temas y respuestas en este foro tan interesante


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2012)

y que le paso a tu nick,arreglar desde el panel de control  ?
bienvenido al foro ¡¡¡
saludos de neiluj-yer-le su majestad ¡¡


----------



## LittleBastard (Dic 28, 2012)

Hola, soy de México, estudiante de mecatrónica. Vengo a aprender de todos ustedes y si me es posible yo les compartiré mi conocimiento.


----------



## Lince74 (Dic 28, 2012)

Buenas, mi nombre es Ramón, 39 años  desde Alicante España, soy solo un aficionado desde siempre a la electrónica, desde que era bien pequeño siempre estoy cacharreando con lo que sea, también soy radioaficionado asi que llevo ala par las dos aficiones, y ahora investigando con Arduino algo nuevo que me atrae, mi intención es aprender de todos/as un saludo y si puedo aportar algo aquí estaré con mi granito de arena.


----------



## pollux (Dic 28, 2012)

hola soy estudiante en ing. electromecanica y me gusta la electronica y los sistemas de audio luces, potencia ect. me gustaria aprender cosas nuevas,.


----------



## bigyuri (Dic 28, 2012)

Soy aficionado a la electrónica y me gustaría formar parte de este foro.

Un saludo.


----------



## jonciosito (Dic 28, 2012)

hola soy jhon me gusta la electronica pero soy cero en ella espero que me puedan brindar ayuda en algunas consultas


----------



## jbrm (Dic 29, 2012)

hola mi nombre es jose soy de neuquen, gracias por aceptarme espero aprender cosas nuevas gracias


----------



## repmed (Dic 29, 2012)

Hola mi nobre es Alberto, soy de Colombia y trabajo como tecnico en electronica, espero aportar cosas para que todos podamos sacar conclusiones de nuestros casos Feliz Año nuevo


----------



## joefranela (Dic 29, 2012)

¡¡¡Hola a todos!!! soy joe franela (seudónimo, se entiende) y escribo desde Murcia en España. Mis conocimientos de electrónica son, lamentablemente, brevísimos. No obstante una de mis labores profesionales consiste en reparar dispositivos, por el momento lo que hago, lo hago bien pero hay muchísimas cosas que aun no me he atrevido a hacer. Espero contar con vosotros para aprender y mejorar. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Tigre112 (Dic 29, 2012)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Iván y mi seudónimo es Tigre_112 guarda relación directa con el calendario chino.
Mis conocimientos en el tema son meramente superficiales en su significado más literal, pero eso no resta mi inmensa curiosidad y ganas de aprender y abarcar distintos tipos de proyectos.
Ahora mismo estoy inmerso en concreto en dos:
1 Grupo de luces para la bici (tipo moto), luz frontal, freno, posición e intermitentes.
2 Pre-amplificador para un altavoz de 8k para una guitarra eléctrica.

Espero poder ser de ayuda pese a mi limitado conocimiento y aprender de los foreros mas experimentados.

Un saludo


----------



## jose l (Dic 29, 2012)

hola soy jose,  tec. electricista y me gustaría saber mas sobre electrónica y hacer mis primeros proyectos


----------



## dicomlec (Dic 30, 2012)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es luis Cerveri y soy instalador eletricista, espero poder aprender algunos temas de electronica. Y feliz año nuevo a todos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ocxman (Dic 30, 2012)

Que tal soy Packo, soy ing. en sistemas, pero me dedico a reparaciones a nivel componente, espero encontrar algunas soluciones para desempeñar algunas actividades, gracias!


----------



## espi (Dic 30, 2012)

hola soy espi. toda mi vida reparando aparatos y ahora que estoy jubilado me dedico a reparar radios antiguas a valvulas de los amigos.
lastima que no me trage todos los esquemas que tenia en el taller.
ahora me hace falta uno y me cuesta muchisimo encontrar esquemas
me hace falta esquema de una radio a valvulas philips modelo B8E92A  es un aparato precioso.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2012)

bienvenido @espi tu manual/esquema puedes pedirlo aquí https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/
si algún compañero lo tiene seguro te lo pasa 
saludos ¡¡


----------



## espi (Dic 30, 2012)

gracias magestad.
miraré en esa pg


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2012)

yo lo estuve buscando,pero esta difícil ese modelo


----------



## andillas (Dic 30, 2012)

Hola

Me llamo Eugenio y llevo ya un tiempo leyendoos. Así que, hoy he decidido presentarme.

Es impresionante el nivelazo que tenéis algunos. Yo soy aficionado, y totalmente novato en temas de electricidad y electrónica. Pero para eso estoy aquí, para aprender de vosotros y, quizá algún día, poder echar una mano a alguien.

Bueno, por ahora, os seguiré y haré preguntas.

Saludos.


----------



## joelui (Dic 30, 2012)

Hola a todos es la primera vez y soy aficionado a la electronica.


----------



## ddmangold (Dic 30, 2012)

hola amigos, mi nombre es daniel y vengo varios dias leyendo este sitio y debo decir que el nivel de los participantes es muy bueno.
Soy mecaico electricista y tambien medico veterinario. Me interesan las ecoenergias y tengo varios proyectos en mente.
Asi que, voy a consultarlos con frecuencia respecto a varias dudas que se me plantean con algunas ideas que tengo.
Gracias de antemano por todo.
saludos cordiales
daniel


----------



## sauces (Dic 30, 2012)

Hola, me presento... Soy Sauces... Novatisimo en electronica pero con mucha imaginacion.

Haciendo mis pinitos en electronica me he planteado un proyecto y por eso he acabado aqui, por que no le acabo de sacar punta... ahora no os lo voy a detallar como lo estoy resolviendo, pero si os cuento el problema...

Necesito hacer un distanciometro por radiofrecuencia... 
Por ejemplo... Yo tengo una avioneta radiocontrol y necesito que a cada segundo una pantalla en el control remoto me diga con exactitud de 1cm a que distancia se encuentra el avion respecto del control.

Y por eso estoy aqui....
he madurado varias ideas pero el mayor problema que veo es la velocidad de propagacion de la onda (velocidad de la luz) y que si lo hago tipo sonar necesito un contador de 300Ghz para una exactitud de 1 cm... y por lo que parece ( por que soy novato y no tengo ni idea) no es tan facil montar un oscilador a esas frecuencias....

Asi que si a alguien se le ocurre como montar un distanciometro por rf de otra forma que lo explonga please


Y un saludo a todos los del foro


----------



## trumecatronica (Dic 31, 2012)

Hola  soy ivan estuve leyendo en el foro y me intereso mucho y quiero hacer unos proyectos y necesito ayuda por que no se mucho de electrónica pero tengo conocimientos y de computación y aprenderé android jaja are un tema ojala me puedan ayudar


----------



## pacocable (Dic 31, 2012)

me presento en este foro


----------



## chogoso (Dic 31, 2012)

hola muy buenos dias tarde o noches dependiendo de su pais me llamo jonathan soy de ecuador espero conocer muchos amigos foreros salu2


----------



## TOMAS R ROJAS LOPEZ (Dic 31, 2012)

Hola amigos:

Mi nombre es tomas rojas. Estudie electronica hasta los secuenciales de circuitos logicos y quiero actualizarme en la programacion de pics, me interesa  el mikropro c, pues se me hace mas accesible que con el lenguaje ensamblador. He estado estudiando y quiesiera que alguien me proporcione un tutorial para  realizar los montajes y realizar la programacion. Quiero empezar de cero. Les agradecezco.


----------



## Neho (Ene 1, 2013)

Hola a todos .
Soy electricista y me gusta mucho elmundo de la electronica , y he decidido intentar hacer el esfuerzo de adentrarme en el .
He visto el foro y me resulta muy interesante , de hay este paso . 
un saludo a todos


----------



## tatevicente (Ene 1, 2013)

hola soy sergio , aficionado a la electronica es algo que me atre desde chico , lo poco que se, es de leer , estudie pero solo relacionado a la electromecanica, me gusta estar haciendo cosas y repara , les saludo a todos desde argentina. espero que me puedan ayudar en dudas y trabajos que quiera realizar.


----------



## Miquel0254 (Ene 1, 2013)

Hola, soy Miquel Gil, toda la vida había querido empezar a estudiar electrónica y ahora he encontrado la oportunidad, he empezado un curso on line y me he suscrito en este foro a ver si encuentro un poco más de luz que la que me aporta el curso, es que a veces utilizan un lenguaje como que no queda muy claro para alguien que empieza. 
Saludos a todos


----------



## AlexL (Ene 1, 2013)

Hola Señores.

Mi nombre es Nelson Alexander Lemus, soy electronico industrial, espero aprender mucho de ustedes.

Saludos.


----------



## sivicks (Ene 1, 2013)

hola que tal mi nombre es luis Roberto soy TSU en mecatronica Area de instalaciones eléctricas eficientes y espero aprender mucho en ese foro saludos


----------



## svc4113 (Ene 1, 2013)

hola, espero aprender de todos ustedes, y poder hacer algún proyecto......


----------



## daandroid (Ene 2, 2013)

hola, soy dani me encanta la electronica desde pequeño y me encanta este foro porque resuelve mis dudas


----------



## Hert (Ene 2, 2013)

Hola, Mi nombre es Herbert. Soy estudiante tecnico de electronica industrial. Recien pasando al 3er ciclo.
Me gustaria que me apoyen con mis nuevos proyectos de este ciclo. Si puedo ser de ayuda, comentaré sus temas. Me encanta reunirme en un espacio de internet donde pueda contactar con personas que tengamos  en común la electrónica.


----------



## maelva (Ene 2, 2013)

Hola soy maelva, un admirador de la electrónica pero sin conocimientos del tema.  Entre los objetivos de este nuevo año me he planteado hacerme un "MASTER" (...je je je ), asi que espero estar mucho por aquí preguntando, aprendiendo y compartiendo.  Un saludo a todos y mis deseos de que este nuevo año 2013 sea de mucho éxito.


----------



## bmwwilliams (Ene 2, 2013)

Hola, Soy Luis

He encontrado este sitio que me llamo mucho la atencion, me encanta la electronica y espero poder ayudar con los problemas que surgan asi como tambien aprender de los conocimientos aqui expuestos. no tengo estudios de electronica pero espero que algun dia mi experiencia ayude a la comunidad.


----------



## Israel Royo (Ene 2, 2013)

Hola me LLamo Israel Royo, tengo 39 años y soy de España. Soy empresario y me apasiona la electrónica digital concretamente la robótica, aunque controlo bastante la programación de microprocesadores, protocolos de comunicaciones etc, en electrónica analógica en cuanto salgo de un transistor en corte o saturación o un circuito RC etc ya me pierdo. Espero que con la ayuda del foro y todos ustedes me resuelvan unas cuantas dudas que tengo. Les dejo un enlace de youtube con un video del primer robot que construí y que yo llamo "caja de zapatos robotizada".


----------



## carlosjuan64 (Ene 2, 2013)

Hola soy técnico electricista vivo en Chile actualmente estoy en el área de instalaciones fotovoltaicas  espero ser un aporte para este foro y poder nutrirme de mayor conocimiento de los expertos en el tema
saludos


----------



## quimet (Ene 2, 2013)

Hola a todos , estoy encantado de pertenecer a esta comunidad, soy un jubilado de 72 años espero poder participar en los temas con todos vosotros.
Saludos y un feliz año 2013!


----------



## svc4113 (Ene 2, 2013)

svc4113 dijo:


> hola, espero aprender de todos ustedes, y poder hacer algún proyecto......




Mi nombre es Salvador, la electrónica es muy necesaria en estos días y desde que uso el internet este es el lugar que resuelve mis dudas....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2013)

sean bienvenidos todos y todas al foro ¡¡
gracias por formar parte de esta gran comunidad ¡¡


----------



## HugErh (Ene 3, 2013)

Saludos a todos!
Me inscribí en el foro hace un par de semanas y, como corresponde, paso ahora antes que nada a presentarme.
Trabajo desde hace unos 7 años en automatización basada en PLC, específicamente en el rubro usinas hidroeléctricas; desde hace casi 3 años lo hago de forma independiente. Antes de eso tuve experiencia en microncontroladores (Microchip), aunque desde hace ya varios años he dejado este tema.
Bien, espero poder participar en esta comunidad en la medida que mi tiempo me lo permita y poder compartir experiencias con ustedes.
Felicitaciones a los administradores/moderadores de este sitio por tomarse el trabajo de administrarlo, y también a los miembros por compartir sus experiencias.

Saludos

Hugo


----------



## rafasupra37 (Ene 3, 2013)

Hola buenas me llamo Rafa y soy estudiante de técnico de sonido y me llama mucho la atención la electrónica. He dado con el foro navegando por la red y me ha interesado mucho. Espero aprender bastante con vosotros. Un saludo!!


----------



## grillornr (Ene 3, 2013)

muy buenas otro nuevo con intencion de aprender alguna cosilla para salir del paso en mis cosillas de casa


----------



## gerardosd (Ene 3, 2013)

Hola Soy de Dolores Hidalgo, Gto, Mexico, Hace tiempo que no trabajo la electronica, pero ahora he visto la necesidad de reciclar circuiteria, conforme avance con su apoyo comparto mis avances .
Gracias


----------



## alex2020 (Ene 3, 2013)

hola soy alex tengo 30 años soy de colombia 
tengo conosimientos de electronica


----------



## vinic (Ene 3, 2013)

hola soy vinicio y me encanta la electronica desde niño pro no e tenido la oportunidad de estudiar hasta ahora espero aprender mucho aqui gracias y dios los bendiga a todos


----------



## juanfro (Ene 4, 2013)

hola.
Me llamo Juanjo.
La verdad es que este foro me parece interesantisimo.
Muchas gracias !!!


----------



## cyborg (Ene 4, 2013)

Hola a todos soy jose ya habia estado registrado  solo que se me olvido la contraseña pero ya estoy de nuevo, espero aprender mucho de todos ustedes y poder aportar tambien en todo lo que pueda. Gracias feliz año para toda la comunidad.


----------



## leninlee (Ene 5, 2013)

*Hola soy lenin este año acabo mi carrera de Ingenieria de Transporte y tambien me gusta la electronica quisiera aprender de todos ustedes, muchas gracias por aceptarme en este forooooo....!!!*


----------



## NeObasic (Ene 5, 2013)

Hola Mi nombre es Luis me gusta la electronica y actualmente desarrollo un proyecto en el cual se manejan circuitos impresos y programacion en pic basic espero contar con su ayuda.Saludos


----------



## lordwarbot (Ene 5, 2013)

Hola soy Francisco, de Salamanca, España y he empezado a estudiar el Grado de Informatica, despues de 10 años trabajando en la construccion voy a dar un giro completo, de momento en este foro ya he resuelto dudas con respecto a la asignatura de Computadoras y siempre me gusto el tema de la robotica y la programacion... en fin un saludo a todos.


----------



## KiraDark (Ene 5, 2013)

Que tal amigos mi nombre es fernando, llevo 2 años investigando como programar ciertos pics aqui en el foro y no doy con bola  estare en colaboracion con ustedes jeje que tengan un buen inicio de año!!!!


----------



## sergioms2001 (Ene 5, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Sergio, espero encontrar soluciones  y si puedo aportar algo tambien, esperemos un buen año, saludos a todos


----------



## sunfilms (Ene 5, 2013)

Hola a todos...mi nombre es José...soy aficionado en la electronica..tengo conocimientos basicos...espero encontrar y aportar en este foro sobre lo que nos gusta...que tengan todos un buen 2013...saludos.


----------



## BJT (Ene 5, 2013)

Holas soy amante de la electrÓnica


----------



## elektrorf (Ene 5, 2013)

Hola. hace un tiempo me registre pero despues perdi  el proyectoo que estaba buscando , ahora lo encontre y estoy viendo otros , saludos


----------



## jhonatan ruiz (Ene 6, 2013)

hola para todos espero este nuevo año sea mejor para todos y bueno sigamos con los foros


----------



## chuygzz11 (Ene 6, 2013)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Jesus tengo 21 años soy de Monterey Nuevo Leon Mexico, Estudio Ing. mecanico electricista y soy tecnico en electricidad y electronica industrial, me parece excelente este foro ya que todos tenemos algo en comun y nos apasiona la materia espero poder aportar sobre el tema y poder aclarar mis dudas, y espero aprender mucho.
Saludos a todos!


----------



## NeObasic (Ene 6, 2013)

hola a todos mi nombre es luis soy tecnologo en sistemas y me estoy iniciando en la electronica espero me ayuden para aprender sobre los distintos temas.


----------



## dajofi (Ene 6, 2013)

hola! soy dajofi  y soy fanatico de armar circuitos experimentales! me interesan los amplificadores.


----------



## rodwil0480 (Ene 6, 2013)

Buenas hola a todos los del foros de electrónica, mi nombre wilmer redondo L, tengo 33 años vivo en colombia "barranquilla", soy solo un aficionado desde siempre a la electrónica, desde que era bien pequeño siempre estoy cacharreando con lo que sea, y ahora investigando con Arduino algo nuevo que me atrae, mi intención es aprender de todos un saludo y si puedo aportar algo aquí estaré con mi granito de arena.


----------



## guasilando (Ene 6, 2013)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es jose Soto, soy radioafcionado y tecnico en comunicaciones, estoy en Barrancas Guajira para aprender de ustedes y aportar modestamente mis conocimientos


----------



## Martinezcm (Ene 6, 2013)

Hola soy Manuel soy ingeniero industrial tengo muy pocos conocimientos sobre electrónica pero muchas ganas de aprender y ayudar en el foro! Gracias


----------



## DINING (Ene 7, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Lucas y estoy estudiando para Técnico Electromecánico. Me gusta la electrónica y tengo algunos conocimientos en programación de robótica. Lo que más me interesa es la reparación y fabricación de equipos de audio análogo, amplificadores de cualquier tipo, equipos a válvulas, bandejas giradisco, en fin, todo lo ligado a la electrónica vintage y moderna. Espero poder ayudar y ser ayudado en este foro, saludos


----------



## FlavioIvan (Ene 7, 2013)

Hola Soy Flavio soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica y control de la Escuela Politecnica Nacional del Ecuador, espero por ayudar, y recibir la ayuda de todos los que ocmparten el mismo gusto y pasion por la elecronica


----------



## funkeno (Ene 7, 2013)

Hola soy funkeno y sera un honor aprender de este foro y ayudar en lo qe se necesite ... saludos


----------



## leomonac (Ene 7, 2013)

Hola soy Leonardo de Montevideo Uruguay, me gusta la electronica aunque no soy muy experimentado, espero poder aprender de los mejores de este foro y ayudar en lo que pueda, saludos a todos


----------



## willhurtado (Ene 7, 2013)

Hola a Todos !!
Mi nombre es William y soy de Ecuador, Soy nuevo en el Foro y espero aprender junto a ustedes

Gracias de antemano y encantado de conoceros, aquí estoy humildemente para lo que necesiteis, Salu2 !!


----------



## kraots (Ene 7, 2013)

buenas tardes amigos¡¡¡¡¡¡
hoy tengo la oportunidad de unirme a este foro...
soy estudiante de secundaria pero me interesan mucho estos temas


----------



## juanchots (Ene 7, 2013)

Saludos a todos soy Juan Carlos, de Colombia Técnico en sistemas y redes también apasionado por la electrónica.


----------



## otto aragon (Ene 7, 2013)

gracias a los creadores de esta pag. que es de mucha ayuda para nosotros mi nombre es Otto Aragon trabajo en reparacion de instrumentos y amplificacion .


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 7, 2013)

bienvenidos a todos suerte en el aprendizaje que esta maravillosa comunidad les brinda


----------



## Fininho (Ene 8, 2013)

Hola ,soy el Taban y soy tecnico en electronica de comunicaciones y automatas.Soy nuevo en este foro y estamos aqui para colaborar mutuamente.
Un saludo


----------



## goyete (Ene 8, 2013)

hola soy jose, me gusta la electronica, soy tecnico de ascensores, y he hecho mis pinitos con automatas, en fin enhorabuena por este foro y tambien espero alludar en lo que pueda.

saludos


----------



## guasilando (Ene 8, 2013)

Buenos dias amigos del foro, me mi nombre es Jose Soto y me encanta y parctico la electronica hace 30 años, espero conocer mas y aportar mis modestos conocimientos


----------



## Zaqueo (Ene 8, 2013)

Buenas, soy nuevo, Zaqueo de Argentina.. En realidad no solo pretendo aprender con varios tutoriales que hay aqui, sino que tambien vengo a ver si pueden resolverme pequeñas consultas, de las cuales seguramente seguro podran! 
Un saludo!


----------



## martinomega (Ene 8, 2013)

hola! soy martinomega, tengo 29 años y soy tencnico electronico de la vieja escuela, muy analogico
aunqe ultmamente estoy incursionando en algunas cuestiones digitales,se de todo un poco pero mi especialidad es aprender, espero volcar lo poco qe se cuando se preste la ocasion,saludos colegas!!


----------



## Prowden (Ene 8, 2013)

Hola soy Francisco de Argentina y estoy estudiando tecnico en electronica, quiero felicitarlos por tan buen foro y buena onda en la comunidad! suerte a todos y feliz año


----------



## jose arroyo (Ene 9, 2013)

Buen día Saludos des de Asunción Paraguay

Yo soy jose quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar a conocer el año de fabricación de una radio Marca Telefunke ya que busque por internen y no encuentro nada parecido


----------



## almejon (Ene 9, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Adrian y hace poco estoy metiendome en el mundo de la electronica. Soy de Ituzaingo, provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Gracias por recibirme en el foro!


----------



## jordijan (Ene 9, 2013)

hola a tod@s me llamo Jordi y e expuesto un tema, haber si alguien me echa un cable.
gracias


----------



## MoyVM (Ene 9, 2013)

Buenas a todos. 
Me llamo Moises, vivo en cadiz y soy electricista, estoy empezando en un mundo apasionante y quiero seguir aprendiedo en este nuevo horizonte, aunque segun veo me falta mucho que caminar..... bueno las ganas las tengo, solo sera cuestion de tiempo, o eso espero.
Un saludos a todos.
P.D: Espero no equivocarme mucho, en los foros me lio a veces...


----------



## pablorc18 (Ene 9, 2013)

Hola 
Me llamo Pablo de Lima - Perú,  soy aficionado a la electronica y estoy contento de haber encontrado este foro,  hay mucha informacion importante y tecnicos de gran capacidad, les felicito y agradesco por los aportes.


----------



## robbanana (Ene 9, 2013)

que tal brother! soy roberto!, actualmente estoy estudiando Ing en electronica!


----------



## guasilando (Ene 10, 2013)

ok amigos , trabajo la electronica y las comunicaciones hace 28 años, dispuesto a dar y a recibir todo lo relacionado al tema


----------



## collantes (Ene 10, 2013)

hola, soy collantes me encanta la electronica desde pequeño y me encanta este foro porque resuelve mis dudas y recomiendo este foro gracias


----------



## Carluchex (Ene 10, 2013)

Hola! Mi nombre Carlos, y aunque soy nuevo por aqui, ya me han ayudado mucho. Por eso GRACIAS!!


----------



## alexanderhez972451 (Ene 10, 2013)

hola como esta todos. este es un punto muy interesante ya que todos no podremos conocer. 
me llamo alexander y soy original de Rep Dom pero vivo en estados unidos, y bueno aqui estoy para lo que les pueda ayudar, y que me puedan ayudar, gracias!!!


----------



## JCAB (Ene 11, 2013)

Buenas. Soy un enamorado de todo lo relacionado con la electrotecnia y espero aprender con vosotros mucho más. Salu2.


----------



## antonio bogarin (Ene 11, 2013)

saludos amigos soy aprendiz en la electrónica y me gustaría aprender de ustedes. yo tengo 15 años desarrollado como instalador de alarmas de seguridad  gracias por su apoyo


----------



## LeoBecker (Ene 12, 2013)

hola capos de la electronica! hace bastante tiempo soy visitante de esta pagina, hasta que me registré! Soy de Mendoza Argentina. Saludos!!


----------



## angelmet (Ene 12, 2013)

Hola a todos , soy un gran aficionado a la electronica que en esta era digital habia dejado el tema de la reparación un poco olvidado. Espero ponerme al dia e intentar arreglar algun aparato que tenia olvidado , como una radio de mi abuelo que me hace mucha ilusion dejarla en servicio. Gracias a todos .


----------



## 16f (Ene 12, 2013)

Hola electronicos, me ago socio de ete foro con la idea de aprender y poder ayudar segun se amplien mis conociemientos, soy novato, recien estudiande de electronica.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## ijobain (Ene 12, 2013)

Hola Gente
Otro por aqui para aclarar dudas

Saludos.


----------



## GAHESIL (Ene 12, 2013)

Buen día, soy estudiante de electrónica y aficionado buscando una cosa me encontré que aquí puedo obtener mucha ayuda y a la vez ayudar a otros con sus trabajos y desarrollos en cuanto a la electrónica y sus derivados, soy de Veracruz, México. 
*Saludos*.


----------



## mfi (Ene 13, 2013)

Hola a todos, otro átomo más en el foro 

Soy estudiante de electrónica, vengo a aprender y ayudar en lo que pueda 

Saludos.


----------



## Shoozhopper (Ene 13, 2013)

Hoola soy estudiante de electronica. Pues mi objetivo es siguir aprendiendo del amplio mundo de la electronica.


----------



## mscmix (Ene 13, 2013)

Hola, soy otro nuevo. Mi razon principal ha sido intentar localizar un integrado, el cual por sobrecalentamiento ha perdido su nombre (nunca mejor dicho). Alguien sabe a que foro tengo que dirigirme?.

Gracias. 

Llevo un poco de tiempo como tecnico de sonido, iluminacion, radio, ++++. Y sobretodo como rata de laboratorio ( u sea reparador). Aqui estoy para lo que haga falta. Un saludo Inicial.

Ah. Tengo un buen monton de Manuales de Servicio, pero no los tengo subidos en ningun sitio.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 13, 2013)

mscmix dijo:


> Hola, soy otro nuevo. Mi razon principal ha sido intentar localizar un integrado, el cual por sobrecalentamiento ha perdido su nombre (nunca mejor dicho). Alguien sabe a que foro tengo que dirigirme?.
> 
> Gracias.


bienvenido foro , el sitio adecuado es https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/ 



> Ah. Tengo un buen monton de Manuales de Servicio, pero no los tengo subidos en ningun sitio.


el sitio adecuado es https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/ por si decides compartir tus manuales
saludos


----------



## Chininess (Ene 13, 2013)

Hola gente soy Marcelo alias Chininess, tengo algunos conocimientos basicos de electronica y encontre este foro buscando info para jugar con leds haciendo tableros de autos y otras yerbas.

Saludos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joseluda (Ene 13, 2013)

Saludo a todos los participantes en el foro. Me llamo José Luis y escribo desde Suiza por motivos laborales. Tengo pocos conocimientos teóricos, y ninguno práctico, sobre electrónica, pero muchas ganas de aprender sobre este tema, que me parece apasionante.
Trataré de no liarla en mis participaciones, pues siempre acabo hecho un lío con los botones de respuesta y reenvío.
Repito mis saludos.


----------



## mr locuas (Ene 13, 2013)

Hola a todos me llamo jorge soy de México, soy un aficionado a la electronica, pero sin ningun conocimiento de la misma; pero esto no me impide ser curioso y arreglar mis aparatos electronicos. me interesa unirme a este foro ya que he puesto en practica y he construido algunos de los circuitos que presentan en este foro (claro que los más sencillos , como el espanta insectos, un timer que me dura como 20 min encendido etc..) espero contar con su apoyo y que me tengan un poquito de paciencia, ya que hay algunos terminos que no conozco,pero que he aprendido poco a poco en internet y con ustedes   GRACIAS.........


----------



## Elektroaficionado 3000 (Ene 14, 2013)

Hola! A todos, soy de el estado apure, venezuela y  tengo varios meses entrando en esta pagina y al fin me decidÍ a suscribirme, por otro lado les comunico que soy tÉcnico en electricidad de mantenimiento, y aficionado a la electrÓnica, refrigeraciÓn, computacion,  y la reparaciÓn de todo tipo de aparato electrodomÉsticos y en general, mis conocimientos de electrÓnica son autodidactas....eso es gracias al internet!!!
Agradescole  a los administradores de este fabuloso block y a todos los integrantes gracias por pertenecer a el, ya que se que me ayudaran en gran manera!!!.....yo a la orden en lo que pueda!


----------



## electriland (Ene 14, 2013)

Buenas tardes saludo desde valencia venezuela a toda la comunidad de electronica gracias


----------



## elboga (Ene 14, 2013)

hola mi nombre e jhoban bogallo vivo en medellin colombia me gusta mucho la electronica actualmente estoy en el tema de los amplificadores de audio de gran potencia y me esta interesando mucho el tema de las fuentes conmutadas y mil gracias por la ayuda que me puedan brindar


----------



## jaimesato (Ene 14, 2013)

hola mi nombre es jame me gustaría aprender mucho en este foro gracias


----------



## Codrino (Ene 14, 2013)

Cordial saludo,

Es un gusto para mí unirme a esta gran comunidad, que considero desde ya mis amigos y hermanos electrónicos. Espero aprender y colaborar con todo lo que esté a mi alcance.


Sinceramente,


Codrino.


----------



## Elektroaficionado 3000 (Ene 15, 2013)

Hola!!! A todos mi nombre es omar perez de san fernando de apure, venezuela.... Tengo 44 aÑos y soy profesor jubilado de electricidad de mantenimiento, por otro lado les informo que soy un apasionado de la electrÓnica y la reparaciÓn de todo tipo de aparato en general y un autodidacta de la misma gracias al internet y este tipo de foros, espero seguir aprendiendo en grande de todos ustedes y a la ves aportando mi granito de arena...suerte!!!!


----------



## romerovjg (Ene 15, 2013)

Saludos desde Venezuela, Soy Ing. en electrónica, y me encanta la electrónica de potencia, me suscribi para estar siempre actualizado y compartir conocimientos con todos.

Saludos


----------



## CGP (Ene 15, 2013)

Hola, soy Carlos y mis conocimientos en electrónica son escasos.
Sin embargo me gusta y las chapucillas que hago es porque las copio de otros sitios.
Mi mayor creación ha sido la central digital para el control de una maqueta de tren.
Y la siguiente fase conectarla a un ordenador. Pero eso ya es otra historia.
Espero aportar ideas cuando sea necesario.
Saludos


----------



## Leosevilla (Ene 15, 2013)

Hola, Me presento Me llama Leonardo y soy de Honduras, Espero poder compartir conocimiento y aprender muchas cosas dentro de este foro y haci poder crecer en conocimiento en este mundo de la electronica 
mis intereses principales son la Robotica y la electronica .

saludos


----------



## Jhimy (Ene 15, 2013)

hola a todos, bueno soy un fanático de la electrónica y para mi es un placer pertenecer a este foro (Y)


----------



## pablo529 (Ene 16, 2013)

hola gente soy Pablo Andres Murray electricista .me desempeño como tal en la parte de mantenimiento en una aceitera situada en la ciudad de Loberia (vivo en Quequen) Pica de Bs As .
En este foro e encontrado cosas muy interesantes  en cuanto a lo técnico pero lo mejor es la camaradería. desde ya muchas gracias por permitirme ser un integrante de este espacio


----------



## Elektroaficionado 3000 (Ene 16, 2013)

bienvenidos!!! creo que esa es parte de la finalidad de los foristas...compartir, aprender, exponer, discernir, analizar y trasmitir todo lo referente al tema.


----------



## whitechin (Ene 16, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Manuel, vivo en Murcia (España), aficionado a la electronica desde hace 30 años, (tengo 50), como algunos por aqui tambien soy radioaficionado y me parece un excelente lugar para aprender y compartir con todos algo que como a mi nos apasiona.
Un saludo.


----------



## roberini (Ene 16, 2013)

Bueno pues pasaba por aqui buscando resolver algunas de mis dudas y contribuir con la comunidad, un saludo a todos desde Mexico!!


----------



## lucmoyano (Ene 16, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Lucas y soy de Córdoba, Argentina. Soy técnico informático y además me estoy metiendo en esto de la electrónica por otras aficiones que tengo.

Salduos.


----------



## OverDrive91 (Ene 16, 2013)

Hola me llamo alejandro y soy de venezuela soy estudiante de ingenieria mecatronica como se daran de cuenta la rama de la electronica esta muy relacionada a mi ambito de estudio por ello doy un cordial saludo a todos en esta comunidad y aspiro que podamos ayudarnos mutuamente


----------



## Pancho014 (Ene 16, 2013)

Hola soy Francisco y estudio para recibirme de tecnico electronico. tengo muchas dudas con respecto al tema, principalmente audio, y espero, en un futuro, poder contribuir a la comunidad.


----------



## cesaraugustop (Ene 16, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es César Augusto Patiño vivo en Armenia, Quindio, Colombia tengo 41 años y la electrónica siempre ha sido mi afición desde que tenia 12 años hace poco realice un proyecto con pics el cual publique aquí en la comunidad foros electrónica, dispuesto a aprender de todos ustedes o a realizar aportes que les puedan servir en sus proyectos.


----------



## william orozco (Ene 17, 2013)

Leosevilla dijo:


> Hola, Me presento Me llama Leonardo y soy de Honduras, Espero poder compartir conocimiento y aprender muchas cosas dentro de este foro y haci poder crecer en conocimiento en este mundo de la electronica
> mis intereses principales son la Robotica y la electronica .
> 
> saludos



hola amigo soy colombiano y en este momento me encuentro en honduras de bicita , en la ciudad de ceiba. de que ciudad eres amigo.


----------



## rodebu (Ene 17, 2013)

Hola a todos desde barranquilla colombia buena esa dedo arriba por este foro la verdad es que tiene informacion muy buen  por aca otro amigo mas trabajo en reparacion  de maquinas traga monedas  pero siempre me jala lo de la fr si es en fm nise diga ....todo bien A I MAS ADELANTE LOS MOLESTARE CON UNAS DUDAS SOBRE LAS BOVINITAS DEL VERONICA DE 4MHZ 1W ... GRACIAS DESDE YA .


----------



## nck19 (Ene 17, 2013)

Hola me llamo nickolae y me gusta la electronica saludos a todos y esperemos que podamos aprender entre todos


----------



## cideanda (Ene 17, 2013)

buenas tardes colegas, soy estudiante de mecatronica, me uno ah este foro para aclarar mis dudas y aclarar dudas de los compañeros de este foro espero encontrar respuestas a mis preguntas y aclarar las de otros


----------



## arnaldonanno05 (Ene 17, 2013)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, no tengo muchos conocimientos técnicos. Dentro de un futuro cercano quizas sea un profesional del Car-Audio, ya que recién me estoy iniciando en este mundo, espero aprender un poco de ustedes.


----------



## gerpo (Ene 17, 2013)

Que tal genios,  soy un exalumno de electronica, apasionado de las novedades tecnologias, etc etc etc
Me registre a este grupo debido a que tengo unos pequeños proyectos que quiero hacer y necesito ayuda, saludos,


----------



## frogleggs (Ene 17, 2013)

Saludos a todos desde Barranquilla Colombia, Aficionado a la electronica....


----------



## Oscar Rosales (Ene 17, 2013)

Hola, Mi nombre es Oscar Rosales, vivo en Guatemala, y me gusta este foro, ya que una de mis principales ocupaciones es la electronica, trabajo en la reparacion de soldadoras, plc, tarjetas dedicadas, maquinas automatizadas, hace muchos años trabaje en Texas Instruments, en la fabricacion de componentes electronicos de alta integracion, estoy a la disposicion para consultas y para consultarles a otros amigos del foro, Saludos.


----------



## brunortt (Ene 18, 2013)

Hola me presento, soy brunortt

Saludos a todos


----------



## xoneta (Ene 18, 2013)

Me presento, mi nombre es Pablo y soy un aficionado amater en la electronica.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## jaspelectronica (Ene 18, 2013)

Hola a todos mi nombre es jhon  de Colombia soy Tecnólogo en Electronica, Tecnólogo  Biomedico y Tecnico en Audio y Tv espero poder compartir con ustedes información y ayudarnos en lo que sea posible siempre me a gustado la electrónica y vivo de ella.


----------



## homer (Ene 18, 2013)

Hola espero que esten arrancando este año con todo, mi nombre alejandro estoy viviendo en jesus maria cordoba cursando la carrera en telecomunicaciones y aprendiendo todos los dias cosas nuevas como tambien con ganas de compartir algo de lo que eh aprendido, de las buenas y las malas tambien..ja


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 18, 2013)

Sean bienvenidos a la comunidad, esperamos que compartan sus experiencias y participen activamente en las discusiones.

Saludos.


----------



## jay s (Ene 18, 2013)

hola, soy un principiante, no se casi nada de electronica, ando aprendiendo lo basico por eso me registre, ando preparandome para ingresar a la universidad y estudiar ingenieria electronica


----------



## Gabysanber (Ene 18, 2013)

Hola a todos gente ! mi nombre es Gabriel y se agradece por esta hermosa web que nos permite aprender de  los que están mas curtidos en el tema y en lo poco que pueda sumar con mi poca experiencia lo haré. Saludos.


----------



## Condu (Ene 19, 2013)

Holas soy Sergio, estoy aprendiendo poco a poco, aqui dsifrutare mucho 
saludos!


----------



## juan0690 (Ene 19, 2013)

Hola a todos mi nombre es juan guillermo soy un fanatico de la mecatronica, tengo un pequeÑo taller de mecanica y electronica espero compartir ideas o quisas crear proyectos con personas subscritas a esta web.


----------



## AMBROX (Ene 19, 2013)

Hola me llamo ambro soy de cali colombia, como hobbie tengo este gusto por la electronica, espero poder aprender mas cada dia con ustedes.


----------



## Miguel Angel Aguado (Ene 19, 2013)

Hola a todos, me llamo Miguel Angel Aguado, tengo estudios superiores de desarrollo de productos electrónicos e ingeniería informática, llevo más de 20 años dedicándome a la electrónica profesionalmente y como hobby, aún no me he cansado, creo que porque no tiene límites... Hace años que visito este foro y he decidido formar parte de él y echar una mano a aquellos que lo necesiten, así como seguir aprendiendo de todos ustedes


----------



## Shagui (Ene 19, 2013)

Hola me dicen: Shagui por eso lo elegi como nombre de usuario. Hace años que visito este sitio simpre buscando soluciones y bue pues ahora me he inscripto. 
Estoy empezando a darle mas bolilla a los microcontroladores con XMPLAB Y xc8 con micros chicos para empezar. Tengo mis dudas que con el tiempo las publicare.

Gracias


----------



## ajhierro (Ene 19, 2013)

Buenas, agradezco a los administradores de este foro por hacernos posible esta fuente de informacion para todos los que nos gusta el apasionante mundo de la electronica.

saludoss

Oscar


----------



## renzodav (Ene 19, 2013)

Que tal Gente ante todo mis saludos a todas las personas que nos sumergimos día tras día en este mundo de la Electrónica y en lo personal me ayuda con toda la info que contiene.

Espero aportar y ayudarnos en nuestras dudas que tengamos 

Bueno Bueno se me cuidan todos!!!

Buena Vibra !!! 

Renzo.


----------



## Lucian (Ene 19, 2013)

Hola mellamo Luciano y soy nuevo pues me gusta la electronica y quisiera montar un amplificador stereo de 200w con vuestra ayuda gracias un saludo atodo el foro


----------



## pablorc18 (Ene 19, 2013)

Hola, soy Pablo quiero agradecer a todos ustedes por compartir sus conocimientos no saben cuanto me han ayudado, un abrazo a todo el foro.


----------



## dahers (Ene 19, 2013)

hola  me llamo daniel, este foro esta super encuentras una gran variedad de  informacion referente ala electronica yo cuento con  conicimientos de electronica y sera un placer compartirla con todos los de este foro.


----------



## interpic (Ene 20, 2013)

Hola chicos:

Me llamo Ramon, y soy un apasionado a reparar equipos de audio y radios a valvulas.

Espero poder compartir con vosotros esperiencias.

Saludos.


----------



## nicop31 (Ene 20, 2013)

Hola que tal? Soy Nicolas, tengo 17 años y soy nuevo en el mundo de la electrónica. Me gusta aprender y realizar proyecto nuevos!
Muy bueno el foro! Saludos


----------



## kurt cobain (Ene 20, 2013)

Saludos a todos, soy Kurt es un placer pertenecer este tipo de foros de el grandioso mundo de la Electronica.


----------



## Saposapiens (Ene 20, 2013)

Un saludo a toda la comunidad. 
Estoy seguro que, gracias a la generosidad de sus publicaciones, voy a aprender muchísimo.
Con suerte, algo podré aportar.
Cordial abrazo.
SpspS


----------



## albinicue (Ene 20, 2013)

¡Saludos a Todos los integrantes de este Gran foro!
Soy Albino espero seguir aprendiendo y ayudar a los demas en este tema tan apasionante que es la Electronica. Un amigo desde Mèxico


----------



## Adrian32 (Ene 20, 2013)

Hola, saludos para todos. Mi nombre es Adrian, soy de Venezuela y espero aprender y despejar todas las dudas que tenga en este foro, ademas de aportar de lo que se.


----------



## frankismael (Ene 21, 2013)

Hola a todos... Espero ayudar y ser ayudado...


----------



## Mompy (Ene 21, 2013)

Muy buenas a todos!
 Tambien soy un amante de la electronica, no solo porque la estoy trabajando (servicio tecnico de TV) con ella desde los 16 añitos (ahora tengo 30), si no porque tambien me especialice en estudiarla (Tecnico G.Superior) y actualmente trabajo directamente con productos relacionados y programación.

Espero y deseo poder aclarar dudas y por supuesto que se aclaren las mias, ya que estoy con algunos proyectos personales y creo que de aqui podria sacar gran soporte...

Un saludos y nos vamos viendo!


----------



## AlejoX63 (Ene 21, 2013)

Hola a todos. Espero serles de ayuda en la medida de lo posible, y que sea un feed back !


----------



## drfrantik (Ene 21, 2013)

Qué tal, soy de la Ciudad de México y me da mucho gusto ser parte de este foro. Soy un completo neófito en cuanto a la reparación, pero a veces le cambio las piezas a mis aparatos y en muchos casos he consultado el foro y ma ha sido de mucha utilidad. He decidido ir un poco más allá y aprender mejor, por ello me he inscrito  

No les puedo ofrecer mi ayuda porque de verdad no sé nada de nada, no tengo la más mínima teoría y sólo cambio piezas sospechosas o qe de plano se han roto. Lamento ser tan honesto, pero así es  y espero aprender más con todo la comunidad.

Gracias de antemano.

Saludos,

Nestor


----------



## ezefamo (Ene 21, 2013)

Hola, 

Soy un técnico en electrónica recibido en el año del 87, así que como ya se han de imaginar, estoy un poco atrasado en cuanto a los años luz de avancez que han habido al paso de todos estos años,. Nunca he dejado de meter mano en los aparatos, pero la verdad es que todo cambia tan rápido, que más tardo en aprender algo, que cuando ya se modifico. 

A todos los participantes, y creadores, muchas gracias por tener, y mantener una página así.

Saludos.


----------



## eagle76 (Ene 21, 2013)

hola saludos a todos mi nombre es Juan carlos, soy de Colombia y super adicto a la electrónica y la tecnología espero poder realizar muy buenos aportes a la comunidad y de la misma manera aprender mucho de todos ustedes.


----------



## Evil22 (Ene 21, 2013)

Hola amigos soy evil22.soy electronico musico  y me gusta la robotica.pasion y perseverancia es mi segundo nombre.espero poder ayudarles y que me ayuden.y que me den la bienvenida.actualmente estoy haciendo un sustain infinito para la guitarra.


----------



## Andres0 (Ene 21, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Andres, y soy aficionado a la electronica, me gusta restaurar radios a valvulas y reparar pequeños electrodomesticos.

un saludo desde Barcelona.


----------



## franfar (Ene 21, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Francesc y tengo muchas ganas de iniciarme en este mundillo. Espero con el tiempo poder aportar algo a esta comunidad... aunque por ahora creo que sólo podré dar la lata 

Saludos,


----------



## crom (Ene 21, 2013)

hola soy crom y apenas estoy entrando al tema de la electrónica, ya que por donde me encuentro luego  los técnicos hacen de las suyas y no arreglan bien las cosas, soy de la república mexicana


----------



## croto21 (Ene 21, 2013)

Hola mi nombre el mariano siempre me apasiono la electrónica pero fui medio tímido por miedo a fracasar ya que tuve una mala experiencia con una revista cuando era solo un niño. hace casi un año que retome el tema armando circuitos de principiantes, pero cada dia me estoy metiendo mas en esto, aclaro que esta pagina me sirve de mucho para aclarar mis dudas...saludos


----------



## JASM (Ene 22, 2013)

Buenas SOy Nuevo en el Foro. Mi trbajo es de Tecnico en una empresa Electronica ( Procesos de soldadura) y siempre busco de automatizar todo. Espero poder aportar algo al Grupo (mi experiaencia en electronica no es grande) y aprender de este.


----------



## JULIOHDI (Ene 22, 2013)

Hola me presento soy Julio de Chile.

soy tecnico en mecanica automotriz y realizando ahora reparaciones de computadores de vehiculos.,..
espero ser un gran aporte al foro y al mismo tiempo aprender.

muchas gracias.


----------



## JULIOHDI (Ene 22, 2013)

Hola. soy Julio de Chile.
soy tecnico en mecanica automotriz y ahora empezando con la reparacion de computadores de vehiculos.
espero ser un gran aporte al foro y a la vez adquirir nuevos conocimientos.
saludos a todos.


----------



## yunier05034 (Ene 22, 2013)

Hola soy Yunier Reyes,
Soy nuevo en el foro y en la electrónica, tengo muy buenas referencias de este sitio donde espero aprender y compartir información.
 Saludos. 
Yo


----------



## rv1 (Ene 22, 2013)

Buenas tardes.
Espero aportar y aprender de todos Uds.
Salu2.
rv1


----------



## ZPDZ (Ene 22, 2013)

Hola Buenas...

Soy estudiante de electronica 1° año, me veran muy seguido, ya que tengo muchas dudas y a la vez si puedo aportar algo, de seguro lo hare...

saludos ZPDZ


----------



## luisferdeluna (Ene 22, 2013)

hola soy luis, hace tiempo estudie electronica lo cual me hace fanatico de la tecnologia, no osbtante deje de actualizar mis conocimientos ademas pues me dedique a otras cosas, de alguna manera espero sacar provecho para llenarme de conocimientos y hacer lo que mas me gusta...!!!!!


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii (Ene 22, 2013)

holaa no me acuerdo si me presente pero me presentare de nuevo :3
me llamo Miguel Angel soy de Peru, me gusta la electronica sobre todo porque te permite crear cosas a tu medida (dentro de lo posible claro ^^ ) y bueno amm me gusta tambien la fisica pero solo ojeo , ais q si me preguntais algo la verdad no se casi nada , pero si me llama la atencion esos temas y tambien la robotica y lo que sea sobre aeronaves :v
Salu2 a todos amm creo q ya tengo un par de años registrado algunas veces intervengo otras solo leo los post , bueno aqui resaludo a todos, ya van 2  o 3 veces q este foro me envia un saludo por mi cumpleaños gracias a quien lo haya insertado como funcion 
wii gracias  ustedes si se acuerdan jeje ! salu2 =)


----------



## costazgz (Ene 23, 2013)

Me llamo Pablo y soy aprendiz hago mis pinitos y espero aprender en este foro, un saludo


----------



## Shakleton (Ene 23, 2013)

Hola a todos. Me presento, aunque sea a destiempo. Este año curso Electrónica en el Grado de Física y quiero darle un enfoque muy práctico. Espero aprender mucho en el foro y compartir lo que pueda.

Saludos.


----------



## celestial48 (Ene 23, 2013)

hola a todos, soy italiano residente en Panamá y interesado en la electronica, en el lejano 1965 estudié electronica cuando apenas se veian los transistores, no he nunca trabajado en el ramo.
Saludes
Giorgio


----------



## Elektroaficionado 3000 (Ene 23, 2013)

todos sean bienvenidos a este apasionante foro de electrónica en general!!!!


----------



## krodex (Ene 23, 2013)

Hola a todos¡, espero poder colaborar con este foro, estudiante de instrumetacion electronica. Saludos.


----------



## farid (Ene 23, 2013)

hola todos q tengan un buen dia
my nombre es farid estoy ak mas q nada por una duda con my cortadora de plasma marca esnap-on radico en chiapas mexico 
saludos


----------



## EduardoIzecson (Ene 24, 2013)

Hola me llamo Eduardo vivo en Lima, Perú; soy estudiante de electrónica y me parece este foro muy útil para el aprendizaje y desarrollo del mismo, espero comunicarnos, saludos.


----------



## Microproxy (Ene 24, 2013)

Hola ,un saludo a todos los que integran esta gran comunidad , estudio mecatronica, me facina la electronica, la mecanica, las matematicas, la musica, el futbol, la programacion y los diferentes lenguajes de alto nivel y nivel maquina, en general todo me es interesante, pero debo reconocer que ha llegado el momento de especializarme especificamente en alguna area, y por eso quiero formar parte de este foro, se que es un foro de alto nivel y vengo a aportar lo que este ami dispocicion y aprender de aquellos usuarios que han ganado con la practica y la experiencia y el conocimiento, saludos y gracias por darme la chance de formar parte de este lindo foro.


----------



## djxarlys (Ene 24, 2013)

Buenas. Soy djxarlys desde Sevilla. Informático de profesión y chapuzas en la electrónica. Estoy haciendo mis pinitos con arduino y otros automatismos. Con mil proyectos en mente y aprendiendo poco a poco.

Seguro que aprenderé mucho mas con ayuda de este foro y de sus integrantes.
Un Saludo a todos!!


----------



## quim006 (Ene 24, 2013)

Hola soy Quim desde Catalunya, espero poder compartir con ustedes todo lo posible, felicidades por la iniciativa.


----------



## interhaz (Ene 24, 2013)

Hola no se si ya me presenté, pero nunca es tarde, jejeje. Soy de Colombia y trabajo con celulares, pero mi hobby es la electrónica. Gracias a todos por la información dada en este foro.


----------



## dsguill (Ene 24, 2013)

Buen día, Soy Ing. en Electronica, Mi nombre es Guillermo Gonzalez, Me dedico a trabajar por mi cuenta en México D.F. Me interesa la Energia Solar y Magnetica, He echo proyectos en campo y tengo el interes de compartir y que compartan sun vivencias. Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2013)

bienbenidos todos,espero se sientan a gusto en el foro ¡¡¡


----------



## vladimir0579 (Ene 24, 2013)

Hola buenas, me llamo Vladimir saludos con todos.


----------



## tobil (Ene 24, 2013)

Hola soy Tobil de Valencia, estudié electrónica hace muchos años (cuando el transistor estaba en pañales) pero no he trabajado en ello, soy radioaficionado y me gusta mucho el cacharreo, es por lo que veo interesante este foro, aunque poco puedo yo aportar a él.
Saludos a todos los usuarios.


----------



## RubenVi (Ene 24, 2013)

Soy nuevo en esto, pero tengo el deseo de aprender 
Saludos para todos


----------



## cateye (Ene 24, 2013)

hola a todos soy aldo y estudio geofisica, saludos desde buenos aires, estoy acá para aprender 
gracias por el sitio y saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 24, 2013)

dsguill dijo:


> Buen día, Soy Ing. en Electrónica, Mi nombre es Guillermo González, Me dedico a trabajar por mi cuenta en México D.F. Me interesa la Energía Solar y Magnética, He echo proyectos en campo y tengo el interés de compartir y que compartan sus vivencias. Saludos.


Me causo asombro tu nombre. Guillermo González.
Para los que no sepan, Guillermo González Camarena fue un científico, investigador e inventor  mexicano.
Inventó en 1940 un sistema para transmitir televisión a color,  el sistema tricromático secuencial de campos.
Él inventó también más tarde, en los años 1960, un sistema más simple para generar color,
el sistema bicolor simplificado.
González Camarena lanzó la televisión a color en México años antes que la implementación del NTSC.
Fue un hombre multifacético que por igual investigaba, inventaba o componía canciones.
Las siglas que lleva actualmente el canal 5 de México, se deben precisamente a sus apellidos. XH*GC*






Guillermo González Camarena
Nacimiento: 17 de febrero de 1917, Guadalajara
Muerte: 18 de abril de 1965, Las Lajas
Educación: Instituto Politécnico Nacional

Más información en wikipedia: Guillermo González Camarena

* Bienvenidos a Foros de Electrónica.* ​


----------



## axeliniyes (Ene 25, 2013)

Hola a toda la comunidad, me presento:

Me llamo Axel soy aun estudiante y me uni al foro para poder aprender de la comunidad.


----------



## johhn (Ene 25, 2013)

Buenos dias a toda esta comunidad, mi nombre es Walter y soy aficionado en esto, va un saludo cordial desde mi Argentina


----------



## victorma28 (Ene 25, 2013)

Hola a todos los amigos y amigas de esta comunidad. me llamo victor de Cordoba "ESPAÑA" y me gustaria formar parte de este grupo ya que me estoy aficionando a la electronica. un    saludo


----------



## johhn (Ene 25, 2013)

Buenos dias a toda la comunidad,mi nombre es Walter y soy un aficionado en esto, va un saludo cordial para todos.


----------



## Juanz0 (Ene 25, 2013)

Buenas tardes muchachos,

Mi nombre es Gianfranco y por mas que no siga una carrera relacionada con la electrónica en ciertos aspectos (Sist. de inf) siempre me gusto. 
Un saludo para todos


----------



## curda (Ene 25, 2013)

Muy buenas a todos los miembros, como les va chicos y chicas, soy Pablo de Asuncion Paraguay, soy estudiante de Ing. Electrica y me presento ante ustdes con el objetivo de obtener toda la informacion posible y brindar la que yo tengo, a fin ser todos veneficiados.


----------



## warwin43 (Ene 25, 2013)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Darwin de Venezuela. Soy un adicto a la electronica, me gusta mucho la automatizacion y afortunadamente trabajo en una empresa donde se usa la domotica quiero seguir aprendiendo y tratar de dar mi aporte a en todo lo que pueda


----------



## delta184 (Ene 26, 2013)

saludos a todos desde acapulco...


----------



## jqnsanchez (Ene 26, 2013)

Hola todos soy joaquin de colombia .....espero me ayuden con algunas preguntas referente al tema....gracias


----------



## Fmonje (Ene 26, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Francisco, soy del norte de España. Profesional en automoción y visto que en el mundo del automóvil se implanta cada vez mas la electrónica me veo en la obligación de aprender este materia que me parece fascinante. Así que con vuestro permiso de momento me limitare a leer este foro que tiene muy buena pinta y aprender de vuestra experiencia.


----------



## Basu (Ene 26, 2013)

Hola a todos,

Soy Javi y pese a que éste no es mi campo, debo confesar que según me voy metiendo más y más en el mundo de la electrónica, más me gusta.

Espero poder aprender mucho estando por aquí y, quién sabe, quizás más adelante compartir lo que aprenda con otros.


----------



## sandct28 (Ene 26, 2013)

hola a todos,

soy Ismael, vivo en México, estudio Lic. en Ciencias de la Computación y me gusta mucho la electrónica yel hardware.


----------



## jorge21 (Ene 26, 2013)

hola mi nombre es jorge de chile y me gusta mucho la electrónica, electricidad industrial


----------



## LuisMendozzi (Ene 27, 2013)

Hola:

Soy Luis y vivo en Argentina. Apasionado de la electronica, soy de leer y aprender sobre todo de los sitios de los fabricantes de semiconductores. Es para mi un gusto de estar con uds. Saludos


----------



## raeven (Ene 27, 2013)

Hola estimados:

soy khristopher, y me uní al foro para resolver esas dudas que brotan cuando planeas un circuito lo simulas y todo bien, pero te pones a armarlo y puff nada resulta. un agrado e ahora en adelante estar pendiente de todo lo que se pueda aprender y ayudar en el foro


----------



## vektoor (Ene 27, 2013)

Buens Tardes. a todos.  Mi nombre es Adolfo, soy ing.mec.electricista. y me dedico ala reparacion de maquinaria. agradezco la oportunidad de poder participar en este foro
saludos desde Mexico.http://c10.forosdeelectronica.net/apreton.gif


----------



## MENEELQBANO (Ene 27, 2013)

HOLA,MI NOMBRE ES JUN M Y SOMO VEN SOY NUEVO EN EL FORO,DE LA ELECTRONICA SOLO PUEDO DECIR QUE ME GUSTA Y SOY UN POCO ATREVIDO,PERO EN REALIDAD NO SE NADA DE LA MISMA,SOLO ESPERO APRENDER UN POCO CON LA ALLUDA DE USTEDES SI ES QUE ME LO PERMITEN,SALUDOS


----------



## marcy (Ene 27, 2013)

Hola!!! Busqué en San Google foros de electrónica y nada más claro que ésto para formular mi duda, "creo que básica" sobre algo de electrónica y pantallas...

Espero aprender mucho de los grandes genios del Foro.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.

Nos vemos por la red


----------



## Rafaling (Ene 28, 2013)

Buenos días desde España.

Llevo ya muchos años vinculado al mundo de la electrónica y es al primer foro especifico de esta temática al que me registro, espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda.

Saludos.


----------



## superscope (Ene 28, 2013)

Hola a todos desde A Coruña, España. Me gusta la electrónica y espero aprender en el foro.

Un saludo.


----------



## cobranegra (Ene 28, 2013)

hola a todos, ya teneis a otro manitas por aqui, pero bueno antes que nada voy a dejar una cuestion y duda en su respectivo lugar.  saludos


----------



## bregy (Ene 28, 2013)

Hola a todos!
Mi nombre es Bregy ( mi nombre es raro lo se, por si acaso soy varon ¬¬).
Bueno tengo 17 años soy estudiante de ingeniería mecatronica soy de Perú y comense esta aficion a los 10 años aprox queriendo inventar robots hasta que hoy en dia llevo muchos trabajos echos, sin embargo me queda mucho que aprender...
Gracias por la futura bienvenida.


----------



## rub3n (Ene 28, 2013)

Hola a tod@s!

Llegué a este foro vía Google haciendo búsquedas sobre como reparar algunos electrodomésticos y decidí registrarme. Me fascina el mundo de la electrónica, pero lamentablemente sé poco o nada, pero eso sí, soy muy autodidacta y cabezón, si se me pone en mente que debo arreglar algo termino encontrando la manera cueste lo que cueste.

Tengo varios aparatos que me gustaría devolver a la vida. 


Un saludo.


----------



## miker16 (Ene 28, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Miguel y estudio en la ITP, soy tecnico en electronica y me encanta los amplificadores de audio.


----------



## barto666 (Ene 29, 2013)

Hola gente, mil gracias por dejarme participar, ya que poco sé de este mundo de la electronica, sin embargo creo poder aprender, y obvio, estoy super dispuesto a hacerlo, me presento: soy barto de Paran entre rios, argentina


----------



## EL SHABRI (Ene 29, 2013)

Saludos a todos los participantes en estos foros de discusion mi nombre SHABRIEL soy de ECUADOR....me gusta participar en foros como estos en los cuales puedo aportar con lo poco que conozco y de igual forma nutrirme del conocimiento de los demás........ya que el conocimiento debe ser compartido.......mi interes es la electronica y deseo hacer algunos proyectos pequeños en los cuales espero contar con su ayuda............

SALUDOS Y HASTA PRONTO........


----------



## patofeo (Ene 29, 2013)

hola soy nuevo espero poder ser util en este foro ya que lo veo super interesante y me va a  ayudar mucho y espero poder sacar algunas dudas en lo que yo sepa....


saludossss!!!!!


----------



## Leioa (Ene 29, 2013)

Hola soy Leioa, y aunque estudié electronica ya hace unos cuantos años, me siguen surgiendo varias dudas cada vez que le meto la mano a algun aparatito de esos, jeje.
Espero aki poder encontrar las respuestas y compartir experiencias con vosotros/as.
Y si, soy de Leioa en el Pais Vasco.
AGUR


----------



## enderes (Ene 29, 2013)

hola gente me presento soy emmanuel de tucuman tengo 25 años y me gusta la electronica


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2013)

bienvenidos todos al foro ,sientansen como en su casa,donde van a encontrar compañeros y amigos donde compartir sus dudas y donde pueden enseñar a otros lo que saben,un lugar donde pueden aprender ,compartiendo y ayudándonos mutuamente
recuerden escriban correctamente no están en chat,están en un foro técnico, no escriban tipo sms


----------



## diorest (Ene 29, 2013)

Hola a todos los colegas e integrantes de este maravilloso foro, Mi nombre es Diego la espectativa de que tengo de este sitio web es por ende conocer cosas nuevas u compartirlas a su vez  teniendo asi una retroalimentacion de conocimiento y/o experiencia...Ahh!! faltaba Soy Tecnologo en Electrónica E instrumentador industrial con enfasis en robotica y biomedicina... aunque no lo se todo quiero aprender cosas nuevas.... pues es mejor no saber nada y hacer a saberlo todo sin hacer nada....

Otra cosa soy de Barranquilla Colombia


----------



## cesaraugustop (Ene 29, 2013)

Un cordial saludo a todos, mi nombre es César Augusto Patiño vivo en Armenia-Quindio (Colombia) y desde que tenia 12 años he sido aficionado a la electrónica, mi  ultimo proyecto fue una alarma con un pic 16f877A aunque tuve varios obstaculos en su diseño y programación hasta que por fin lo logre, actualmente pienso realizar un proyecto con un amplificador de potencia el cual incluya un chip como este o similar para programarlo como conmutador de los canales de entrada, control de volumen y si es posible control de tonos y que dicha informacion pueda ser visualizada en un lcd 16x2 si alguien me puede ayudar con la programacion en MIKROC debido a que ya estoy familiarizado a este software. De antemano le agradezco bastante a quien me pueda dar pautas de como hacerlo.


----------



## davicinho19 (Ene 30, 2013)

HOLA que tal a todos mi nombre es david y soy ing. en electronica un saludo para todos


----------



## salvador954 (Ene 30, 2013)

hola que tal, soy salvador de yucatan, ing en electronica, espero compartir varios intereses en el foro!


----------



## DJFACTORY123 (Ene 30, 2013)

Me presento  soy Francisco  Capote . desde Colombia.. Espero  compartir  y  responder en  lo  que más pueda aportarles al  foro mucha s gracias a todos ..


----------



## Sreaver (Ene 30, 2013)

Hola, no había visto este post. 
Tengo 35 años y no se de electrónica, solo a nivel de usuario, aunque me voy apañando con tutos y demás.
Es un mundo que me gusta mucho, pero nunca he tenido la posibilidad de aprender,
Nos vemos por aquí,


----------



## phoenix696 (Ene 30, 2013)

Hola soy Jason espero poder ser ayudado asi como tambien espero ser de ayuda para algunos


----------



## reNs (Ene 30, 2013)

Hola a todos!!!  mi nombre es Karen, soy de Perú y me acabo unir a este foro. Me encanta la electrónica y espero me puedan ayudar asi como yo a ustedes.
Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandohaller (Ene 31, 2013)

Hola a todos soy de prov de santa fe y me gusta mucho experimentar con todo la que sea de electronica.


----------



## kamk (Ene 31, 2013)

Hola buenas! Soy me llamo kamk desde Rancagua Chile!
Me gustaria compartir conocimiento con uds en lo que maneje sobre electrónica, incluso en otras materias relacionadas domotica, etc !... y aprender lo maximo posible en el foro, resolver y hacer preguntas !  jojo

Saludos  :B!


----------



## william perez (Ene 31, 2013)

Buen día , mi nombre es William Perez Echavarria, vivo en medellin  Colombia , soy tecnico en electronica, soy una persona ya jubilada y dedico parte de mi tiempo a reparar equipos electronicos, sobre todo tv que es lo que más me gusta, quiero aprender mucho de ustedes porque es poco lo que se, es buenísimo  este programa donde podamos compartir con tantas personas buenas y de tanta sabiduría, muchas gracias


----------



## Jose salazar (Feb 1, 2013)

hola trabajo como soporte Técnico tengo cursos de electronica me gusta hacer circuitos de luces y probadores pero me falta un monton, espero me ayuden a mejorar


----------



## begeefant (Feb 1, 2013)

Hola soy estudiante de Ingenieria en Robótica y soy técnico en mecatronica, me agradaria tener una retrolimentacion de conociemientos en este foro asi como aportar ideas y conocimientos



conocimientos en transmisiones con xbee pro???


----------



## vochorno (Feb 1, 2013)

hola 
soy chepe me encanta la electronica gracias por tener foros como este ya que son de gran ayuda .
para muchos si corresponde uno igual espero poder ayudar también y ser ayudado.
SALUDOS DESDE MEXICO....


----------



## eldador (Feb 2, 2013)

Hola! Soy ingeniero de teleco y profesor de electrónica en un instituto de formación profesional de Valencia. Este foro me parece muy interesante porque permite compartir conocimientos con un montón de gente, así que nos veremos por aquí.

Un saludo!


----------



## jofaro (Feb 2, 2013)

mi nombre es jose farlemir rojas guevara soy aficcionado a la electronica y quiero seguir aprendiendo, deseo lo mejor para todos y espero lograr mis objetivos de ser un buen electronico 


muchas gracias


----------



## imartinez (Feb 2, 2013)

Hola soy Ignacio, estudié electronica hace muchos año, aunque nunca llegue a vivir de ella.
Ahora la he recuperado a raiz de un bricolaje que me quiero hacer, y que me han salidos dudas. Asi que mejor creo un hilo para exponer mi problema.

Saludos


----------



## doolb (Feb 2, 2013)

Hola soy Cesar y estoy estudiando esta fabulosa area llamada electronica


----------



## Phlammariont (Feb 2, 2013)

hey que tal, soy ingeniero electronico de la universidad de antioquia en colombia, puedo ayudar en todo o que necesiten y si no se les ayudo igual a encontrar lo que necesiten...


----------



## miquelp (Feb 3, 2013)

Buenos días,
Me llamo Miguel y estoy conociendo el mundo de la electrónica e intentando hacer mis primeros pinitos.
Un saludo.


----------



## Tezla (Feb 3, 2013)

Hola, me llamo cesar, estoy estudiando la ingeniería en Electrónica 4to Semestre, y me agrado muchisimo su foro y espero aprender mucho mas aquí con ustedes. 
Saludos a todos  !


----------



## eumelvi (Feb 3, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Eugenio y estoy estudiando electronica. Espero aprender mucho con todos ustedes. Saludos.


----------



## robertjune (Feb 3, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy Roberto, de Argentina, estudio Ing. Eléctrica y estaba acá porque se me ocurren algunas ideas para implementar y deseaba algunas ayudas. Cordiales saludos!


----------



## lindandrade (Feb 3, 2013)

Hola me llamo Linda vivo en Monterrey, Mexico; soy estudiante de preparatoria y me parece este foro muy útil para el aprendizaje y desarrollo de unas materias que llevo  , espero comunicarnos, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2013)

lindandrade dijo:


> Hola me llamo Linda vivo en Monterrey, Mexico; soy estudiante de preparatoria y me parece este foro muy útil para el aprendizaje y desarrollo de unas materias que llevo  , espero comunicarnos, saludos.


 

lindandrade , movi tu saludo al lugar adecuado , mantengamos ordenado el Foro


----------



## Nesa (Feb 4, 2013)

Hola soy Nestor de Puebla recien llego a este foro soy tecnico reparador, espero aprender mucho de uds. saludos


----------



## renzo e (Feb 4, 2013)

hola me llamo renzo soy nuevo aqui e este sitio busque muchos sitios y al fin es lo que esoy buscando  y tenia un duda que queria aclaran estoy aciendo un mezclador bueno ya lo hize mas de 3 veces y no me sale nada no hay contacto creo noce que pasa es con el ciscuito integrado TL 081 con entradas fet arme ese y no me sale nada
 es para mesclar mas de 3 guitarras o mas  creo no?? pero no sale nada  bueno quisiera que me hagan ese favor porfa de ayudarme que es lo que pasa porfa  se los agradeceria mucho bueno gracias por leer y saludos a todos chauuuuuuu


----------



## Valdelomar (Feb 4, 2013)

Mi nombre es Valdelomar M. Curso la carrera de Ing. Electrónica. Lo del gusto por la electrónica viene de pequeño, ya que andaba en dilucidar que es lo que traían los equipos electrónicos que llegaban a mis manos hasta terminar abriéndolos . Todo lo que tenga que ver con amplificación de sonido, y control es una pasión que me quita el sueño. Ingrese aquí, para adquirir mas conocimiento y aportar en lo que pueda.


----------



## VICDEMOR (Feb 4, 2013)

Hola me llamo Victor y llevo la electronica en la sangre, espero aprender y aportar mucho a este Foro. Saludos desde Morelia Michoacan Mexico


----------



## refernet (Feb 5, 2013)

hola me llamo carlos, soy un novatillo y espero aprender mucho con vosotros


----------



## josesirgado (Feb 5, 2013)

Hola a todos desde España,

hace casi 30 años estudié electrónica, y ahora vuelvo otra vez al mundo electrónico. En aquella época internet era ciencia ficción (se llamaba autopistas de la comunicación, y era impensable el uso doméstico).  Por favor, tened un poco de paciencia que no controlo mucho el tema de los foros.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## ivanrush (Feb 5, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Iván, también soy estudiante de electrónica, al menos por hobbies técnicamente ablando, ya que trabajo con la Rep. de telefonía celular, soy estudiante de ing. desarrollo de software, espero poder contribuir de vez en cuando en algunos temas de interés.

Gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## pablovenezuela (Feb 5, 2013)

hola , me llamo juan pablo soy Ingeniero Electronico y me encuentro terminando mi maestria en instrumentacion y control. La verdad una cosa que e aprendido es que se adquiere mas conocimientos en la practica que en las aulas, con este foro a veces siento que e aprendido mas con ustedes que en la universidad, trabajo por mi cuenta en una pequeña empresa con equipos medicos odontologicos reparandolos y en muchos casos reconstruyendo tarjetas electronicas, mi fuerte es la electronica digital y los microprocesadores. Espero poder aprender mas con ustedes y compartir mis conocimientos tambien


----------



## lachuza (Feb 5, 2013)

Hola Me llamo Roberto y soy Ingeniero en sistemas.
Siempre me atrajo la electronica y soy bastante autodidacta asi que voy a tratar de arrancar en este hermoso mundo de la electronica. Espero aprender mucho de aqui!


----------



## josemontiel (Feb 6, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Jose soy de España y mi trabajo está relacionado con sonido e iluminación profesional. Espero poder aportar la información que ustedes puedan solicitar dentro de los temas relacionados con mi profesion.


----------



## nevalon (Feb 6, 2013)

Hola Mi nombre es Jose manuel y trabajo en Novaelec. Componentes electronicos y sonido profesional.

Soy de Cadiz, y bueno.... Espero poder ayudar en lo que sea, dentro de mis posibilidades y conocimientos.

Un Saludo.


----------



## pavoc (Feb 6, 2013)

Pues eso, soy de Sevilla y siempre me ha atraido la electronica aunque no la he practicado y mis conocimientos son muuuy debiles      ahora que tengo tiempo (como la mayoria de los españoles)
a ver si me inicio, ya que queria realizar alguna cosita que otra.
Espero que me pueda ayudar , yo aportare lo que pueda aunque yo soy de "Voltios mas grandes" 8-0|

Saludos a tod@s....


----------



## gustavofbruera (Feb 6, 2013)

Soy Gustavo y espero poder compartir conocimientos con todos, desde ya saludos.


----------



## frankkit (Feb 7, 2013)

hola. Me llamo franco boliviano vivo en España. Es un placer para mi entrar a ser parte de esta web y todos sus integrantes. Soy técnico de ordenadores pero quiero meterme más en la electrónica para dar mejores resultados a mis clientes. Estoy acá para ayudar y ser ayudado.


----------



## estailman (Feb 7, 2013)

Hola buenas.

Me llamo Pedro y soy estudiante de 3º de Ingeniería y he venido en busca de ayuda y ayudar en lo que pueda.
Un placer!


----------



## nachus001 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hola Mi nombre es Ignacio de Argentina. Trabajo en diseño de hardware analógica, digital, señal mixta, Programación micros de 8 (AVR toda la línea) y 32 bits (ARM) especialidad Atmel, aunque en 32 bits estoy viendo chips de ST que están muy buenos también. Algo de FPGA. 

Saludos
Nachus


----------



## kokokanelo (Feb 7, 2013)

Buenas, soy un principiante y necesito ayuda, por eso he venido por aqui


----------



## sempai (Feb 7, 2013)

hola , me encontre con ustedes surfeando por ahi , soy tecnico electromecanico y estoy trabajando con energias renovables , espero poder ser util en el foro y encontrar soluciones , gracias por aceptarme !!


----------



## leinadg (Feb 8, 2013)

hola SOy Daniel me encanta la electronica lastima que no me e podido actualizar espero aprender mucho en este foro y si puedo ayudar con gusto lo hare saludos


----------



## crmaelssa (Feb 8, 2013)

hola soy  cesar fabrico maquinas selladoras de plástico PVC por alta frecuencia


----------



## AlbaMPP (Feb 8, 2013)

Hola!! encontré este foro buscando respuestas a mis dudas porque unos amigos y yo, estamos haciendo unos "cacharritos", así es como los llamamos y estamos empezando y hay un sin fin de cosas que nos falta por aprender.  Me he registrado para buscar respuestas, y si yo puedo ayudar en algo... Saludos a todos.


----------



## sergioelmoreno (Feb 8, 2013)

Hola, estudié electrónica hace largo, largo tiempo y ahora por avatares de la vida estoy retomando conocimientos olvidados por dedicarme a otro menesteres.

Decir que los conocimientos de electrónica siempre me han ayudado en la vida diaria y en el terreno laboral, por lo que, el trabajo que realizáis con este foro es fantástico para aprender grandes cosas y poder aplicarlas sin miedo a cometer un error.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## elciudadano (Feb 8, 2013)

hola, me llamo luis. soy principiante de la  electronica y me gusta aprender, saludos desde argentina


----------



## Loc35 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hola a todos!
Necesito contactar con edeldj lo antes posible,por favor



Un saludo.



Amigos del foro estoy interesado en saber si funciona al 100% Convertidor para bici de 12 a 36V, estoy en Cuba y sufro el no poder comprar las 3 baterias de 12vol 10A., por favor solidaricense conmigo,aguardo por su respuesta.


----------



## viruselectronico (Feb 8, 2013)

Hola con todos Uds.  soy Alexis Alvarado (Técnico en electrónica industrial) y me gustaría poder compartir información


----------



## luisrojas24 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hola a todos, saludos desde Venezuela, soy estudiante de ing. de telecomunicaciones, este foro me parecio muy interesante y por eso he querido hacerme miembro, ademas de aprender de todos sus conocimientos me gustaria que me sacaran de ciertas dudas con respecto a algunos circuitos de diseño y proyectos que necesito realizar.


----------



## kingcreek (Feb 9, 2013)

Muy buenas a todos, soy kingcreek, y escribo desde España.
Muchas gracias por permitirme hacerme miembro del foro.
Espero aprender mucho con vosotros, para más tarde poder ayudar a los más nuevos.


----------



## biancasweet (Feb 9, 2013)

hola a todos/as desde españa y con ganas de aprender de vosotros/as


----------



## MAQUERULLO (Feb 9, 2013)

Hola a todos, un saludo  de corazón desde Tacna-Perú. Soy un técnico electrónico con ganas de aprender y actualizarme y se que lo conseguiré con tan selectos miembros.


----------



## aguila1978 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ante todo un saludo a todos los miembros de ésta comunidad que en si es un gran aporto para todo aquel que desea ampliar sus conocimientos en la materia de electrónica, porque gracias a éste foro he aprendido mucho sobre transmisores de radio y también lo que es la linea de Audio profesional, me interesa mucho todo lo referente a electrónica, la programación de pics y sobre referente a telecomunicaciones, gracias por aceptarme en su comunidad. Saludos desde Lima Peru


----------



## mltm (Feb 10, 2013)

Hola a todos soy mario me fascina la electrónica y les envió un saludo desde Honduras


----------



## sacera (Feb 10, 2013)

Buenas tardes a todos, soy nuevo de hace unos minutos y quiero meterme en ese mundillo de la electrónica, pero soy muy nuevo y no tengo mucha idea de estos asuntos, pero me encantaría aficionarme. Estoy bicheando por los foros a ver donde puedo empezar con él. Un saludo a todos!!!


----------



## ericksm (Feb 10, 2013)

Hola 
me presento luego de mucho tiempo, espero aportar y ganar mas conocimientos acerca del fascinante mundo de la electrónica 

hasta pronto


----------



## magalhaes874 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hola a nuevos amigos en la comunidad, que ahora saludamos como buenos para esta iniciativa de la comunidad y le gustaría asistir si la ayuda posible a los amigos, les pido que tengan un poco de paciencia porque no hablo español a tener una cierta dificultad para comprender, soy un estudiante aquí en Brasil, un gran abrazo y un gran fin de semana a todos tus amigos! Magallanes 874


----------



## 19fabian67vargas (Feb 10, 2013)

hola mi nombre es fabian me encanta la electronica y estoy dando los primeros pasos en reparaciones pero gracias que cuento con un foro como este donde se que ampliare un poco mas gracias a ustedes


----------



## Diec (Feb 11, 2013)

Hola,

me llamo Diego, estoy en Munich haciendo unas practicas de Ingenieria Electrónica. Ando buscando temas de antenas. Todo un mundo.

Un saludo.


----------



## testermineitor (Feb 11, 2013)

Hola a todos llevo un par de años estudiando electronica general , claro en mi tiempo libre , soy tecnico en mantenimiento -electromecanico la electronica me fascina , tengo mucho que aprender aun , ahora estoy metido en el estudio de variadores de frecuencia por que me toca mas cerca por mi trabajo y estoy interesado en comprender mas estos elementos, me he fabricado alguna fuente de alimentacion, bueno hay va la cosa, un saludo.

Me voy a currar , otro rato sigo con ello.


----------



## juancholinuxero2013ar (Feb 11, 2013)

Hola soy Carlos de Buenos Aires ...gracias por aceptarme en el foro


----------



## omartinez72 (Feb 11, 2013)

hola soy Orlando  y me alegra pertenecer a este foro espero aprender mucho con todos ustede s


----------



## cesar 2ayc (Feb 11, 2013)

Hola,soy cesar y buscando una respuesta a unas cuantas dudas que tengo de electronica consegui este foro, el cual me es interesante. me alegra ser parte de este foro y espero nos ayudemos todos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 11, 2013)

Bienvenidos sean todos!!! Están en su casa!.

Esperamos que la estancia en los foros sea de su total agrado. No olviden leer las Normas De Participación para tener una sana convivencia entre todos!

Saludos!!!


----------



## ortegahdz (Feb 11, 2013)

hola a todos mi nombre es miguel y soy un amante de la electronica, gracias a todos por compartir y ayudar espero serles util estoy a sus ordenes y espero aprender com ustedes


----------



## tellez (Feb 11, 2013)

Pues encantado de conoceros, mi nombre es Luis y espero aprender de todos vosotros así como ayudaros en todo lo que pueda. Saludos


----------



## curiaco (Feb 11, 2013)

Hola a todos los foreros soy curiaco un joven de plato magdalena colombia soy nuevo en el foro
y me gusta todos los comentarios que realizan y todos los circuitos que suben  la idea es aprender en esta 
comunidad  saludos para todos


----------



## jmellad (Feb 11, 2013)

Hola a todos. Me presento: mi nombre el jose mellado y soy estudiante de electrónica en chile, estoy aprendiendo mas sobre sistemas scada y me tope con el foro que se ve muy bueno. espero ser un aporte para ustedes y aprender cada dia mas

saludos cordiales


----------



## roberx1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Que tal soy nuevo en el foro, se poco de electronica, pero para eso estoy aca, para aprender un poco. saludos.


----------



## chisporroteo (Feb 12, 2013)

hola gente maravillosa muchas gracias por todo los admiro y gracias por pertenecer a esta comunidad


----------



## kameko (Feb 12, 2013)

hola que tal soy mia y regreso de nuevo a la electrónica por mi pobre amplificador que se quemo y ahora voy armar uno mas completo (muahhaaha a molestar a los vecinos) 

saludos a todos


----------



## Natiag (Feb 12, 2013)

Saludos a todos los del foro, mi nombre es Luis, Ingeniero en Telemática, soy de México y cuento con 30 años. Después de un tiempo decidí volver a retomar la electrónica para realizar proyectos personales e ideas que nos dan vuelta en la mente con las ganas de llevarlas a cabo. Saludos a todos


----------



## Scrabenger (Feb 12, 2013)

Hola soy aficionado y me gusta tanto la electronica como a electricidad e informatica, me gusta aprender y descubrir nuevos puntos de vista para darle forma a ideas, saludos.


----------



## Faydos (Feb 12, 2013)

Hola regreso luego de avanzar en la universidad en la carrera de Informatica, la nostalgia que tengo a la electronica me impulso a estar nuevamente aqui gracias por la acogida XD


----------



## alexjarb (Feb 12, 2013)

hola soy aficionado, se algo de electronica he hecho varios proyectos y me han salido de maravilla, me gustaria parender mas, ojala aqui en este foro lo logre, saludos a todos.


----------



## jeryus (Feb 13, 2013)

Saludos gente! soy jero y  soy estudiante de electronica! saludos a todos desde Mexico! estoy aqui para aprender, preguntar y ayudar! aunque creo que todos estamos aqui para lo mismo! animo!


----------



## Geeer602cc (Feb 13, 2013)

Hola gente, me acabe de registrar hace masomenos 20 min jajaja entre a este foro para averiguar algo sobre un encendido cdi y me parece que me voy a quedar. Mi nombre es German y soy de Argentina.


----------



## camus360s (Feb 13, 2013)

Buenas... soy nuevo en el mundo de la electrónica por lo que se puede decir que soy aprendiz, así que espero poder compartir y a la vez poder aprender de ustedes y de mi.

Saludos


----------



## LOPEZLUIS (Feb 13, 2013)

me llamo luis ing. electrico jubilado  y me dedico  ahora a reparar equipos de audio. deseo participar en gran foro de electronica gracias


----------



## Jonathanrt7 (Feb 13, 2013)

Buenos días me llamo Jonathan soy empresario y tengo una empresa de sistemas para estaciones de servicio,gasolineras,bombas de gasolina como lo llamen en los diferentes países además construimos estaciones, este for me parece espectacular bendiciones


----------



## hmgarsa (Feb 14, 2013)

Hola mi Nombre es Hernan soy aficionado a la electronica y espero encontrar ayuda en este foro y aprender mas...


----------



## azcadj (Feb 14, 2013)

Hola a todos, me llamo Eduardo.

Antes de registrarme he leido bastante este foro y creo que merece la pena participar en él.
Enhorabuena a toda la comunidad.

Saludos!


----------



## danimacha (Feb 14, 2013)

Hola a Todos mi nombre es Jesus Machado, soy de Venezuela... Gracias por su foro, de verdad me a servido mucho y aspiro seguir aprendiendo...


----------



## jmal2d (Feb 14, 2013)

Hola a todos los foreros,

Me presento, me llamo Andrés. Estudio física e ingeniería de materiales. Me apasiona la electrónica y por eso trabajo en un taller en el que reparamos todo tipo de equipamiento eletrónico, pero lo que de verdad me gusta es construir mis propios montajes. Espero ser de ayuda a cualquiera que la necesite y también recibirla cuando esté atascado. 

¡Un abrazo a todos!


----------



## edu11 (Feb 14, 2013)

hola saludos para todos los compas mi nombre es eduardo y soy de xalapa,veracruz,mexico y le tengo un gran cariño a la electronica por las satisfacciones que me ha dado aunque aveces estoy metido en problemas pero confio en resolverlos pronto


----------



## leov20 (Feb 15, 2013)

hola a todos mi nombre luis osorio soy de peru y tambien megusta mucho la electronica actualmente estudio ing electronica

hola a todos espero tambien ser parte y ayudar en algun proyecto gracias


----------



## patofeo (Feb 15, 2013)

bienvenidos a todosss al foroooooo!!!!!


----------



## nikuso8 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Iván, soy estudiante de Ingeniería Mecatrónica!! Un saludo a todos y de antemano gracias!!


----------



## croma (Feb 15, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Alfredo seudonimo CROMA, hace aproximadamente 40 años que realizo esta actividad, soy de la Patagonia Argentina.espero poder ayudar al foro, y recibir informacion que aclare mis dudas.UN ABRAZO a la distancia.


----------



## MDK Microelectronics (Feb 15, 2013)

Gran Saludo.

Mi nombre, pues es un misterio tal vez algun dia se los diga.

Espero ser de gran ayuda y muchas gracias por acogerme en esta gran comunidad.


----------



## dadoya (Feb 15, 2013)

Saludos a todos los miembros de esta comunidad, mi nombre es Jose David, soy de Colombia....aficionado a la electrónica, electricidad, informática..... en fin soy adicto a todos estos temas.


----------



## jose olavez (Feb 15, 2013)

me gustaría adquirir mas conocimiento sobre crosover pasivos


----------



## GiordanoPP (Feb 15, 2013)

Hola... Me llamo Giordano Peña de bolivia.


----------



## nivee (Feb 15, 2013)

hola , me llamo martin de argentina


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 15, 2013)

bienvenidos todos ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Terabyte (Feb 16, 2013)

Que tal, soy Pablo. Mi pais de origen Guatemala. Actualmente estudio la carrera de ingenieria electronica, iniciando el area profesional. Hago la promesa de compartir y consultar mientras vaya 
adentrandome en este mundo de la electrónica. El ayudarnos unos a  otros es lo mejor que puede haber, el egoismo mata la inocencia. Permitido caerse, permitido equivocarse, permitido perder. Pero totalmente prohibido dejarse vencer por cosas que son posibles de lograr. Todo es cuestión de querer algo y luchar para obtenerlo, todo cuesta en esta vida. Sabiendo que lo que facil viene facil se va. 

Dios les bendiga


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 16, 2013)

Terabyte  ese es el espíritu que me gusta ¡¡¡  compartir,equivocarse,aprender y saber reconocer cuando uno se equivoca ¡¡¡ 
bienvenido  al foro ¡¡¡


----------



## el gemiz (Feb 16, 2013)

hola soy Jaime un técnico especialista apasionado por la mecánica y la electrónica del automóvil... espero aprender mas saludos también espero poder ayudar..


----------



## u2rosales (Feb 16, 2013)

hola!... soy Marvin.. técnico electricista.. espero aprende mucho ... y compartir conocimientos.


----------



## jose manuel gonzalez (Feb 16, 2013)

hola soy amante ala electrónica, me gusta el audio. espero aprender mucho de este foro, gracias por permitir ser parte de el.


----------



## hiperion (Feb 16, 2013)

Hola a todo el foro a sido un despiste publique una consulta con la presentacion. Pero solucionado creo. Soy de valencia aficionado a la electronica y a la ciencia en jeneral. Siempre dispuesto a aprender.Salud


----------



## eiver (Feb 16, 2013)

hola a todos me llamo eiver soy de Colombia tengo conocimientos de electrónica,electricidad,y en sonido profesional espero pueda aportar algo de lo que yo se . Un gusto pertenecer al foro . saludos a todos .


----------



## crackjuegos (Feb 16, 2013)

hola soy diego y soy estudiante de electronica........


----------



## ferusso (Feb 17, 2013)

Hola 
Mi nombre es Fernando, soy aficionado al Hifi. He incursionado poco en el Diy/Hum (Hágalo Usted Mismo)y hace tiempo que los leo silenciosamente encontrando respuestas y soluciones. Espero estar a la altura de éste grandioso foro.
Saludo a todos afectuosamente y aunque no haya posteado nada... debo agradecer la ayuda que ya me han brindado.
Espero poder colaborar humildemente aunque sea con una the idiot`s guide de algo. Que si lo aprendo yo lo aprende cualquiera.
Fernando


----------



## gtermes (Feb 17, 2013)

Buenas,
soy Gerard de Barcelona, me acabo de registrar porque me gusta la electrónica y hago chapuzillas varias. Veo que en este foro hay infinidad de información útil!
Un saludo,
Gerard


----------



## DaniArg (Feb 17, 2013)

Buen Dia gente , Soy Daniel de Argentina, Córdoba. Estoy comenzando con la Electrónica en forma autodidacta y prnicipiante , tengo un servise de computadoras y quisiera agregar a mis conocimientos la Electrónica , desde ya gracias por este foro y saludos a todos.-


----------



## cesarfz (Feb 17, 2013)

Hola buenos días  me presento soy Cesar desde Barcelona espero poder disfrutar con el contenido de este foro soy un aficionado en el tema con nociones básicas de este campo y espero aprender mucho con todos vosotros y poder ayudar en lo que me se a  posible


----------



## havana1234 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hola, saludos desde Madrid. Soy aficionado a la electronica desde bastante joven, me dedico mas a la rama del audio y a la electronica del automovil, ya que soy propietario de un taller de coches, donde a casi a diario tengo que exprimir mis aptitudes para esta profesion. Espero aprender mucho mas con la ayuda de vosotros.


----------



## osky800 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hola Soy Oscar de de CABA,Argentina y me inscribí en el foro para obtener información y aprender,desde ya muchas gracias. ;D


----------



## eduardoors (Feb 17, 2013)

hola!!!soy Eduardo de floresta Bs As soy tecnico en ascensores y estudiante de electronica...me sume al foro ya que es muy interesante y amplio. muchas gracias


----------



## neonicomaco (Feb 18, 2013)

Hola,

Me llamo Pedro y estoy experimentando con electrónica para hacer domótica...a ver como meva!!

Saludos!!!!


----------



## decibex (Feb 19, 2013)

Mi nombre es Carlos, hace algún tiempo me dedico a la electrónica de forma profesional y soy un convencido de que cualquier persona puede hacer cosas impresionantes si se lo propone.
Desde hace algún tiempo estoy registrado en el foro pero sin participar principalmente por falta de tiempo, espero cambiar esa situación tanto aportando como aprendiendo de los usuarios del foro.

Saludos.


----------



## yoeninstein (Feb 19, 2013)

los saludo desde el noreste de mexico estudie electronica y ahora quiero aprender a manejar los pics desde hace mucho me registre pero no me abia interezado en los pics por falta de tiempo como ahora eso ya cambio pues e estado leyendo tutoriales de aqui del foro muy buenos por cierto espero poder ayudar en algo por lo pronto me puse a hacer uno de los ejercicios de encender un led posteo resultados gracias y saludos


----------



## lemf (Feb 19, 2013)

hola soy lemf, soy un entusiasta sin conocimientos en la electrónica,pero, con la convicción que todo se puede lograr con la información adecuada ...muchas felicidades a todas y todos....hasta siempre buenos amigos por conocer.....


----------



## paloionico (Feb 19, 2013)

bienvenido a los 2 carlos y a lemf ,  siempre alguien te va a dar una mano en tus proyectos


----------



## Felipepinilla (Feb 19, 2013)

Hola me llamo Felipe y soy de Madrid, espero aprender mucho de vosotros y si puedo ayudaros en algo (que lo dudo, veo que hay mucho nivel) lo haré.

Saludos cordiales  

Felipe


----------



## ramac (Feb 19, 2013)

*Hola a Tod@s*, soy Juan he llegado al foro haciendo una búsqueda de google, y me gusta hay mucho ver y colaborare en todo lo que pueda.

Saludos


----------



## bourne81 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hola a todo el mundo, soy miguel soy un apasionado de la electronica y m gustaria aprender mucho d todos vosotros ademas d compartir experiencias y casos que nos suceden en el dia a dia de esta interesantisima vocacion.
Muchas gracias y un saludo!!


----------



## carfase2011 (Feb 19, 2013)

hola gracias por recibir mi inscripcion quiero aprender mas de electronica


----------



## agustinpr (Feb 19, 2013)

Buenas soy agustín de buenos aires y estoy dando mis primeros pasos en el tema de la electrónica espero puedan ayudarme con las dudas que me surjan.

Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## cesand4487 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hola... Mi nombre es César, buscando informacion sobre proyectos digitales pude encontrar esta pagina que para mis gustos es muy completa... Solo espero poder llegar a un nivel de ser de ayuda a los demas en este foro y devolver las veces que me han ayudado...


----------



## eusebio gurrola (Feb 19, 2013)

hola. mi nombre es eusebio gurrola, soy tecnico en electronica,estoy buscando circuitos e informacion acerca de energizadores para cerca electricas. saludos


----------



## yoeninstein (Feb 19, 2013)

que tal soy carlos espero q este mensaje si salga desde el noreste de la rep mexicana


----------



## yamilo12 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Hola queridos amigos del foro* mi nombre es yamil herrera tengo 21 años soy de la provincia de jujuy argentina,ya estaba registrado aca en el foro, doy gracias por las ayuda en cada tutorial que hay aqui... eh aprendio un monto les comento algo me encantan la electronica y los circuitos mas a un lo que tiene que ver en radiocomunicacion.la radiocomunicacion es muy amplia y estoy dispuesto a aprender muchas gracias por recibirme en el foro 

Atte. Yamil Herrera


----------



## Oscar ivan garza (Feb 20, 2013)

Hola amigos electronicos primero que nada estoy muy emocionado de ser parte de este foro. mi nombre es oscar ivan garza, soy estudiante de 8 semestre de electronica en la universidad y como ya imajinan por eso ando aqui saludos.


----------



## jorge A E coronel (Feb 20, 2013)

hola a todos desde hoy estare con ustedes aprendiendo, tambien aportare mis conocimientos de la electronica en lo que pueda  MI MUNDO ES LA ELECTRONICA.


----------



## covra (Feb 20, 2013)

Hola señores 

Me llamo Fran y soy ingeniero teleco y apasionado de la informatica y electronica. Llevo bastante tiempo visitando este foro y hoy, por fin, me presento!

Aqui estoy para lo que se necesita! un saludo!


----------



## hector16 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hola chicos soy Hector Rivas estudiante de ingenieria electronica, y espero aprender mucho en este trayecto y poder ayudar a algunos con lo que se


----------



## El disipador (Feb 20, 2013)

Hola que tal Soy Aaron y estoy comenzando la carrera de Electrónica digital y micro. Espero de su ayuda Gracias!


----------



## Kukulkan (Feb 20, 2013)

Hola uno más para aprender y ayudar .


----------



## lomau (Feb 20, 2013)

Hola amigos me llamo Marc soy valenciano y estoy bastante verde en el tema de la electronica,pero soy bastante curioso .Me gustaria aprender y dentro de mis posibilidades poder ayudar al foro todo lo posible.Disfruto plasmando mis inquietudes y proyectos en realidad.Y con vuestra ayuda sera muchisimo mas facil.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## sancas (Feb 20, 2013)

Hola me llamo toñi soy de España y me gusta sentir el placer de aprender haciendolo uno mismo, gracias por todo lo que comparten Salu2.


----------



## garaygaray (Feb 20, 2013)

Hola, soy Roberto y recien me resibi de electrónico, quisiera que tengamos un canal para proyectos en mikroC ya que no eh visto muchos blogs con este compilador tan fantastico. saludos desde México


----------



## andresbaena (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es ANDRES BAENA, soy tecnologo electromecánico y me interesa mucho la electrónica; espero que este espacio sea de mutuo crecimiento en esta ciencia tan divertida, amplia y funcional.
Saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## charls80211 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola buenos dias desde España a tod@s.
ami me encanta este mundo pero no habia tenido la oportunidad de poder acceder, hoy en dia se me ha dado la oportunidad lamentablemente ya no soy tan joven como la mayoria de este foro y hay muchas cosas que desconosco, pero aun asi me encanta lo desconocido y poder descubrir nuevas cosas, y que mejor comunicarme con gente que entiende del tema o hace por entender como lo soy yo. un saludo y espero poder aprender tanto de vosotros al igual poder aportar ideas sobre los temas propuesto.
Gracias y un saludo a todos.


----------



## quecalorfae (Feb 21, 2013)

hola a todos, he encontrado este foro que me parece muy interesante y no he dudado en registrarme, agradezco infinitamente que me hayan aceptado en el mismo, y poder compartir ayudar y ser ayudado en la medida que cada uno pueda dentro de esta magnifica comunidad.


----------



## djlore (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola Amigos! Como andan? Me Presento, Soy Esteban, de la provincia de santa fe, Argentina.. Me encanta la electronica y dejenme agradecerles a todos de antemano por toda la info que hay y decirles que quedé muy impresionado con el foro.. Saludos!

Esteban...


----------



## wilbertocc (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola, soy wilbertocc de Yucatan Mex, soy aficionado a la electronica porque para mi es fascinante. Me registré en este foro porque la participacion de los foreros es desinteresada y con ánimo de ayuda verdadera. Aunque no he participado aún, he despejado mis dudas y he aprendido cosas nuevas. La electronica es la ciencia del pasado, presente y futuro. Gracias


----------



## idoru (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola me presento desde Barcelona (España), aficionado a la radio y al soldador pero con muy poquitos conocimientos de electrónica.
Hace mucho que sigo este foro pero hoy me he decido a participar.

Saludos a todos


----------



## quico34 (Feb 21, 2013)

Se presenta un viejo aficionado a la electrónica. Dije aficionado, que no quiere decir técnico, y por tanto necesitado siempre de ayudas, que muchas ya las he obtenido en Foros de Electronica.
Importante para mi ahora, es obtener un esquema de reparación-construcción de un sistema de abrepuertas con sistema antiaplastamiento.
Si alguien tiene info al repecto lo agradeceré.
Si alguien necesita algo que yo pueda ofecer, solo necesito saberlo.


----------



## quecalorfae (Feb 21, 2013)

hola a todos, es una suerte haber encontrado esta página, espero integrarme en esta gran comunidad de amigos, y gracias por admitirme, saludos desde asturias


----------



## chrismike64 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola a todos desde Guayaquil-Ecuador gracias por dejarme pertenecer a esta página web son geniales!!!!!


----------



## jose navarro moral (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola soy jose y soy nuevo en este foro, gracias por admitirme, espero aprender mucho con vosotros, un saludo


----------



## Estinfler (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola a todossss soy Estinfler, soy novato en el foro, y espero aprender y ayudar con todos vosotros, graciasss


----------



## eritronc (Feb 21, 2013)

hola, me llamo erick, soy de chile y soy ingeniero de ejecución en electrónica, llevo mas de 15 años metido en la electrónica y tengo muchísima experiencia en circuitos análogos, amplificadores y fuentes de poder sobre todo. saludos!!


----------



## alberto242 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hola a todos, por lo visto no me presenté cuando me registré. Pido disculpas


----------



## southseas (Feb 22, 2013)

Hola a todos. Felicitaciones por el sitio. Soy Atilio y espero aprender mucho y ser útil en lo que pueda. Tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica como pasatiempo.


----------



## el arcangel (Feb 22, 2013)

Hola a toda la comunidad de electronicos, quiero dar las gracias por haberme aceptado. Me llamo Gerardo soy de Santa Fe, Argentina, adicto a la electronica, espero poder ayudar al que lo necesite.


----------



## wochas (Feb 22, 2013)

Hol me llamo Pablo y hace mas de 20 años que toco nada de electronica, ha cambiado muchisimo ,

 a ver si me reciclo un poco leyendo el foro 

salu2...


----------



## soy el pro (Feb 22, 2013)

Hola me llamo Erick, tengo 17 años y me gusta mucho la electronica, ahora estoy estudiando y espero la ayuda de ustedes, para eleaborar muchos proyectos y asì aprender mas

a, saludos a todos...


----------



## Axel Farias (Feb 22, 2013)

¡Hola! Soy Axel Farias, tengo 19 años (hoy cumplidos) y desde los 7 años me encanta la Electrónica, me gusta mucho experimentar y aprender sobre el tema. Estoy estudiando Ingeniería en Sistemas en la Universidad de Chilecito - La Rioja, un pueblo argentino pequeño donde no está aún la bendita carrera de Ingeniería Electrónica ni tampoco hay dónde comprar ni si quiera un sólo transistor pero yo me abastezco de aparatos viejos que desarmo y obtengo repuestos. Soy principiante, les pediré perdón si hiciese o preguntase algo técnicamente absurdo. Espero aprender mucho aquí amigos electrónicos


----------



## Willi Bobadilla (Feb 23, 2013)

Hola a todos.. soy de pilar Paraguay.. soy nuevo en el foro, tengo 15 años y desde los 13 que me inicie en la electronica.. este foro me va a hacer de gran ayuda..estoy por cursar recien el primer año en el bachiller tecnico.. pero ya tengo bastante conocimiento sobre la electronica..


----------



## xairacoca (Feb 23, 2013)

Hola a todos los foreros


----------



## JoseFco85 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hola, Me llamo Jose, estoy estudiando ingeniería industrial y me he registrado en el foro para una instalación casera que me gustaría que me ayudarais ha hacer. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Cuentadpp (Feb 23, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy PP, entro en el foro con un cordial saludo y espero que me sirva esta experiencia, yo intentare colaborar en lo que pueda.
Salu2...


----------



## alexander669 (Feb 23, 2013)

hola a todos!!!! soy musico y aficionado a muchos temas a nivel de tecnologia que puedan hacer mejorar mis materiales musicales, encontre este foro por medio del tema de construccion de una consola de audio en google y el querer hacerme una me dio mucha curiosidad, que bien que hallan proyectos caseros como este gracias por el aporte de antemano. espero aprender y quizas aportar en un futuro


----------



## Alll (Feb 23, 2013)

Hola me estoy metiendo al mundo de la electrónica, leo muchos manuales pero algunos aún no logro entenderlos a la perfección, si hay gente que sabe sobre la electrónica analógica, sobre todo simulación en Proteus o Multisim, agradeceré sus consejos, sobre todo en simulación de fuentes reguladas analógicas, vi un modelo en una revista para una fuente regulada de 220V a 12V de salida y 3 Amp, todo anda bien en la construcción del circuito, pero el problema es el transformador cuyo voltaje de salida no sale en la simulación y sin ello no se podrá hallar nada, debe tener un truco que tal vez algunos conozcan, espero que me ayuden en esto... muchas gracias y saludos a todos!


----------



## murdoc28 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hola a todos  los Electrónicos del foro soy Arturo  soy electrónico y espero pueda ayudarlos y me puedan ayudar en algunos temas de electrónica en general  estamos en contacto saludos.

Saludos a todos espero podamos  apoyarnos todos en este mundo de la electrónica.


----------



## centrino (Feb 24, 2013)

Hola a todos,  soy de España (córdoba), soy eléctrico y de siempre me a gustado mucho la electrónica, ahora tengo mucho interés en realizar una CNC para apoyar el taller ocupacional del centro de personas dependientes a la cual yo colaboro como socio y padre de personas dependientes. Gracias a todos de antemano. Centrino


----------



## Davitome (Feb 24, 2013)

Hola a todos!
     Me llamo David, soy español y soy aficionado a este mundillo, ya he hecho varias cosillas sobre todo en mi coche y al igual que muchos de los que he leido he sacado muchas cositas de este foro.

Un saludo


----------



## Dakira (Feb 24, 2013)

Hola, mundo! (ay, la programacion). Soy Deana. Soy estudiante y por lo tanto novata (muuuy). No se mucho de electronica, asi que espero aprender mas de este foro, ya que tambien me ha sacado de algunas dudas que he tenido con respecto a algunos proyectos.


----------



## Miky987 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hola, soy Miguel, me he metido en este mundillo en el 2010, y he aprendido a través de internet, por eso sé que hay algo que se me escapa, y gracias a este foro muchas de mis dudas han desaparecido. Muchas gracias por el foro y por la gente con ganas de ayudar!


----------



## davidskate502 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hola. mi nombre es julian me gusta la electronica y espero encontrar una gran familia o colegas apasionados por esta, soy de colombia, medellin. y quiero llenarme de conocimiento y poder trasmitirlo a todos los que lo necesitan. gracias a todos de antemano


----------



## JUANJO48 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yo soy JUAN JOSE de BUENOS AIRES. desde chico estoy en la electronica como hoby hasta hoy, profesionalmente en electromedicina que ejerci menos de un año, ahora tengo 47 años.  Un saludo a todos!


----------



## gusvar (Feb 24, 2013)

aja saludos a todos la primera vez que escribo en un foro espero llevarme bien o lo mejor posible con todo el mundo o colegas y tratar de ayudar a alguien con lo que pueda gracias... por fi se donde comentar XD...


----------



## Momo123 (Feb 25, 2013)

hola soy marcos de galicia (España), soy un aficionado a estos temas de electronica. Espero aprender con vosotros.

un saludo


----------



## elkdom80 (Feb 25, 2013)

¡Hola a todos!
Mi nombre Elko y vivo en Catalunya, Barcelona.La electrónica es mi pasión, para siempre.
Ahora quiero aprender programar el PICs. 
He descubrio con mucho placer este sitio web y estoy encantado.
Por otra parte, el programa Flowcode, que me parece una programa facil de usar para un principiante.
Bueno, para un principiante, que no sabe nada de programación...
Espero, en una buena colaboración en este foro y hasta las muchos projectos, a todos.
¡Hasta la proxima!


----------



## olygtr (Feb 25, 2013)

Hola soy Oly, musico y tecnico de sonido, novato en esto de la electronica pero con muchas ganas de aprender!
Espero tambien con mis humildes conocimientos poder ayudar a alguien que lo necesite

nos vemos (o leemos) en los foros!!!!


----------



## Edu5 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo por aquí

Me llamo Edu... estoy empezando en el mundillo del diy, es realmente genial... dentro de poco termino mi primer pedal... hehehe

Bueno, estoy encantado de estar por aquí... llevo unos días observando el foro sin registrarme i al fin lo hago... bueno, espero poder resolver por aquí mis dudas y ayudar en lo que pueda...


Nos vemos!


----------



## Daniel17 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy Daniel de Rosario, Argentina. 
En el Foro trato de actualizarme porque son varios años desde que los vientos me sacaron de la mesa del laboratorio de electrónica y me depositaron en instalaciones industriales en donde el foco se hace en planos mas generales, pero siempre con las leyes de Ohm y Kirchoff presentes.
Bueno, saludo a la comunidad y gracias por los aportes que hacen .


----------



## ramirogonzalez (Feb 25, 2013)

Hola, soy Ramiro González, de Monterrey, Nuevo León, México.

Soy autodidacta y espero aprender todo lo que se pueda y tambien llegar a aportarles algo que les sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## Penarixa (Feb 25, 2013)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, juraria que ayer deje un mensaje nuevo, pero igual es que no puedo iniciar un hilo sin pasar por la presentacion ... no lo entiendo.

un saludo a todos
Peio


----------



## KCHTS1999 (Feb 25, 2013)

hola soy Gustavo Araiza de Mexicali BC México les mando un cordial saludo!!!!!!!


----------



## hiran (Feb 25, 2013)

Hola soy Hiran estudio mecatronica y me encanta el foro, pues hay aportaciones muy buenas me han ayudado y quiero retribuir en algo lo que han compartido conmigo.


----------



## cafuchin (Feb 26, 2013)

PAILAS WAS HERE


----------



## jorgemx1000 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hola amigos soy jorge, campeon nacional de electronica, me dedico a la renta de audio


----------



## haretche (Feb 26, 2013)

hola a todos, soy Santiago, estudiante de ingeniería telemática en Uruguay, saludos.


----------



## granmurdock (Feb 26, 2013)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Cristian, les comento que mi intencion es aprender ....ojala me puedan ayudar....


que esten muy bien...


----------



## gob (Feb 26, 2013)

Hola a todos, excelente foro , ayuda muchisimo soy de Mar del Pata, Argentina. Saludos


----------



## Keff1362 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy estudiante y este cuatri los estaré visitando para buscar soluciones a los proyectos que me dejan!!!
Saludos y buen foro!!!


----------



## joseperez010680 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hola
Soy profesor de secundaria y me interesa mucho este foro para mi trabajo


----------



## Marckozz (Feb 27, 2013)

Que tal? 
Soy Marco Antonio, vivo en Mexico y soy aficionado novato (novatisimo) en electronica. Tengo conocimientos en instalacion de equipos de audio en coches y de vez en cuando he experimentado con cosas en la casa... ojala pueda aprender un poco XD


----------



## davidraul (Feb 27, 2013)

Saludos a todos, 
mi nombre es David Raul, soy de Peru, y soy diseñador mecanico, y siempre me choco con que en mi trabajo hay partes netamente electricas o electronicas, lo cual es una traba para mi, por eso estoy aqui para aprender de los que saben y no estancarme en mis trabajos. Gracias a todos . Una vez dijo un sabio:
El que enseña , aprende 2 veces.
Dios les bendiga.


----------



## JOSELITO PE (Feb 28, 2013)

Bueno parece que puse mi presentación en el lugar menos esperado, pero de igual forma creo sera recibido junto con mis saludos a toda la comunidad de este foro. Soy de Córdoba Argentina y espero todos ustedes tengan un feliz 2013.


----------



## Gnewton (Feb 28, 2013)

Hola. Cumplo con la formalidad de presentarme.
Soy de Quilmes, Bs. As., Argentina y me metí en el mundo de la electrónica recién el año pasado cuando tuve que construir un robot para la facultad en la materia "Robótica".
Todo lo que voy aprendiendo es de leer y leer, pero tengo muy poca práctica, así que espero sacarle provecho al foro.
Saludos,


----------



## victor657 (Feb 28, 2013)

hola soy nuevo en esto y la idea es aprender mediante este foro


----------



## jemt1986 (Feb 28, 2013)

NO ES LA INTELIGENCIA SI  NO LA CONSTANCIA LO QUE ME HACE FUERTE EN MIS TRABAJOS... 
ISAAC NEWTON


----------



## Grego metal (Feb 28, 2013)

hola mi nombre es grego y estoi aqui para aprender y compartir lo que se saludos a todos


----------



## Danny DM (Feb 28, 2013)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es Daniel, soy de Mexico y actualmente me encuentro trabajando con inversores de velocidad de la marca Yaskawa para mi tesis, espero que me puedan ayudar con algunos tips. Tambien me agrada mucho la electronica, especialmente PICAXE y ARDUINO, en lo que pueda ayudarles, lo hare.


----------



## wallyxto (Mar 1, 2013)

Hola, muy buenos dias me llamo sebastian pero mi apodo es wallyxto, conoci el foro por casualidad buscando info sobre la vieja marca Leea, bueno espero poder compartir buenos momentos y aprender mucho, Muchas Gracias


----------



## andres caicedo torres (Mar 1, 2013)

buenas ,mi nombre es andres caicedo torres y mi apodo es el caicer,conoci este foro  de casualidad buscando informacion sobre el amplificador zener,espero compartir y aprender mucho en este foro,gracias


----------



## HXS (Mar 1, 2013)

Hola a tod@s, mi nombre es Alexis y vivo en Cuba. Soy un gran aficionado de la electrónica, espero en este magnífico foro poder adquirir más conocimientos del tema. 

Recibo cualquier tipo de ayuda, la necesito, gracias desde ya...


----------



## videofactory (Mar 1, 2013)

Hola a todos, me llamo Mario y vivo en Argentina. Conoci el foro buscando información sobre LED. Espero encontrar lo que busco y ser útil a otros.
Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## Brod (Mar 1, 2013)

Hola. Soy nuevo en el foro, my nombre es Facundo, y me interesa mucho la parte de radios receptores y transmisores (transistorizados y valvuleros). Hace un par de años que  vengo leyendo aportes e información muy interesante sobre distintos temas. Espero ayudar y aprender; saludos 73 para todos.


----------



## JAVYEDRO (Mar 1, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Javier. 
Me gusta la Electrónica y la Programación, Soy técnico electrónico y Programador.

Trabajo para Comau en el laboratorio electrónico y tengo vinculaciónes en el área de robótica de la planta FIAT Auto Argentina.

Me gusta este foro, lo visito con frecuencia pero por falta de tiempo no había podido registrarme.
ya lo hice y participaré del mismo en lo que esté a mi alcance.

Saludos.


----------



## FIREBIRDDELL (Mar 2, 2013)

bueno chicos me uno a la comunidad y pues espero poder aportar y tambien apoyarme en ustedes para sacar adelante todas mis ideas y ver si alguno ya la soño al igual que yo, pero la realizo aqui


----------



## santafesinodeveras (Mar 2, 2013)

Bueno como dijo un compañero de mexico por ahi, soy autodidacta no se mucho de electronica pero es mi materia pendiente...y me gusta trabajar con ello...soy de argentina y espero aprender tips de gente que sabe del tema...saludos


----------



## LOPEZLUIS (Mar 2, 2013)

hola amigo un saludo. mi nombre es luis ,mi linea es reparacion de potencias de audio lo unico que hago , hace seis años en adelante veo una oportunidad de conocimientosy apoar en lo que se puedaa alforo  que es de gran ayuda


----------



## domingo jose (Mar 2, 2013)

hola a todos los miembro de este foro, mi nombre es domingo josé soy técnico electrónico y electromecánico, me siento muy augusto de participar en este foro.


----------



## santiago (Mar 2, 2013)

hola que tal, lo mio mas que una presentación es una vuelta a casa , me registre aya por el 2008 donde fui un miembro muy activo mientras cursaba mi carrera de técnico electrónico, hoy en segundo año de ingeniería electromecánica volvi al querido foro con muchas ganas de participar, me aleje por " sufrir" las inclemencias de 1 er año en la utn ( muuuuuuuucha falta de costumbre a estudiar ) jajaja, igual encaminado con casi todas las materias de primero aprobadas.
espero ser de utilidad para el foro, saludos


----------



## Carlosvelero (Mar 2, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Carlos y escribo desde Valladolid. Tengo unas nociones básicas de electrónica, ya que soy eléctrico, pero me apasiona éste mundillo y cacharreo con todo lo que puedo. Me encantaria aprender de y con profesionales, así que soy todo oidos...


----------



## viejomon (Mar 2, 2013)

Hola mi gente:

Mi nombre es Ramon Avellan Ch, de Quepos, Costa Rica.  Me encanta la electronica y la electricidad.  Tengo 50 años, no termine mis estudios como tecnico por falta de recursos, pero por medio de revistas y la internet me mantengo actualizado, Saber Electronica,  Electronica y Servicio.  En lo que pueda colaborar, estoy a sus ordenes.   Un Saludo.


----------



## ROBTMMM (Mar 2, 2013)

Hola a todos !!
Soy ROBERTO y me interesa la electronica y la robotica .Vivo en Argentina y me gustaria articiar del foro , espero poder colaborar .


----------



## miguel estrada (Mar 2, 2013)

BUenos dias amigos les saludo desde Venezuela gracias les doy por aceptarme en este foro, soy un gran aficionado a la electronica me gusta mucho manipular la electricidad y ponerla a nuestro servicio, debo decir que mis conocimientos son basicos y autodidactas nunca e estudiado formalmente esta carrera en ningun instituto pero lo hare Dios mediante.


----------



## elsadiel (Mar 3, 2013)

Hola a todos, gracias por aceptarme en el foro. Soy Dominicano residente en Barcelona (España), soy un aficionado de la electrónica , nunca he estudiado electrónica y mis conocimientos son básicos, espero aprender mucho por aquí. Me considero un autodidacta.


----------



## Yiyo TSX (Mar 3, 2013)

hola, soy de junin, registrado hace unos años a este foro, me gusta la electronica, aprendi desde chico a fabricar, ya que la reparacion no es de mi agrado, jajajaj, (la patrona no le gusta ni medio que le llene la casa de chirimbolos electronicos) entonces por razones de "espacio fisico", jajajajaj solo armo para mi uso personal, no estudie electronica, pero lei y leo mucho para ir comprendiendo este maravilloso mundo de los electrones, abrazo y gracioas por haceptarme en el foro


----------



## smora92 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hola, soy samuel, actualmente estudio instrumentacion industrial y electronica, he esta viendo el foro desde hace tiempo y me ha servido tanto que he decidio registrarme, espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda. un saludo a todos desde colombia


----------



## master_01011 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Hola a todosss!!!* Soy *Jhonny Caicedo Aguiño* Diseñador de circuitos electrónicos y programación, y me dicen *MASTER*, mi hobby es estar atento de actualizaciones de todo lo que tenga que ver con electrónica (Cursos, dispositivos móviles, de hogar, computadores, fabricas, etc) y espero con toda la familia de Foros De Electrónica poder aprender muchísimo mas de electrónica, ayudarlos, resolver problemas y DESARROLLAR COMO EQUIPO MUCHOS DISPOSITIVOS ELECTRÓNICOS... Gracias por permitirmen entrar al grupo, espero excelente acogida y ps manos a la obra, para ayer es tarde


----------



## digitaltvc (Mar 3, 2013)

Buenas tardes, me llamo Francisco y soy de Barcelona, he entrado en este foro buscando información y me he registrado porque lo he visto interesante.

Salu2


----------



## MisterNot (Mar 3, 2013)

Hola soy MisterNot


----------



## yatusabe3333 (Mar 3, 2013)

hola, me gusta mucho la electrónica soy novato pero me gusta aprender y espero que aquí yo pueda aprender y enseñar muchas cosas gracias.


----------



## Luchoelectro (Mar 4, 2013)

Hola a toda le gente!! Mi nombre es Luciano desde Argentina (en la zona de Calamuchita - Córdoba). Soy ingeniero y me gusta diseñar y participar en lo q pueda de electrónica. Ojala pueda ser util en el sitio.
Sdos...


----------



## kritusca (Mar 4, 2013)

Hola a todos, vengo a ver si me pueden resolver unas dudas para un pequeño proyecto !


----------



## Olintonatiuh (Mar 4, 2013)

Hola Mi nombre es Juan Soy de Guadalajara y Estoy aprendiendo or mi cuenta electrónica se en este momento nada jajaja es pero su apoyo


----------



## JOEL RENGEL (Mar 4, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Joel rengel, soy de Venezuela, soy un aficionado de la electronica y estoy aprendiendo de manera autodidacta, gracias de antemano por el apoyo que me puedan prestar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2013)

sean todos bienvenidos al foro ¡¡¡
si tienen alguna consulta o duda en cuanto a las normas ,pregunten nomas


----------



## Bask (Mar 4, 2013)

Buenas, me llamo Gonzalo Jeria tengo 16 años y soy de Chile.

Un gusto conocerlos


----------



## aronne (Mar 5, 2013)

Hola a todos los aficionados en el foro


----------



## audiovisionlalinea (Mar 5, 2013)

Hola a todos, me llamo Javier. Desde el Sur de España en La Línea de la Concepción. 
Con vosotros para aprender, ayudar y ser ayudado.


----------



## alexis581 (Mar 5, 2013)

hola me llamo Alexis Gabriel D`Alessandro tengo 16 años y vivo en santa fe argentina. actualmente soy estudiante de tecnico electronico y ya realize varios proyectos como amplificador con tda 2003, fuente variable con lm317 y tambien tengo equipos de radio frecuencia.


----------



## Carlos Ruben Martinez (Mar 6, 2013)

Hola A todos Soy Carlos me dicen charlydebarlin vivo en Adrogue prvincia de Buenos Aires estoy con la electronica hace mucho pero hay que actualizarse Saludos para todos.


----------



## robertj (Mar 6, 2013)

Hola ,gracias por permitirme ser parte de este foro soy de Argentina,de la ciudad de Bahia Blanca 700km al sur de Buenos Aires,mi pasion es el aeromodelismo ,radio controlado,preferemente con motores electricos,busco siempre temas de electronica que me sirvan para mi hobby,gracias por permitirme ser parte de uds,cordialmente Robertj


----------



## tobemar (Mar 6, 2013)

Hola: Ya me he jubilado y quiero dedicar mas tiempo a mi afición de joven: La electrónica.


----------



## vladimirushuaia (Mar 6, 2013)

Hola a todos, encontre el foro buscando una solucion a un problema en una maquina de soldar y realmente me sorprendi de lo completo que es el foro.
Soy de Ushuaia y no se mucho de electronica pero me gusta mucho conocer el funcionamiento de las cosas y poder repararlas yo mismo.
Bueno les mando un mensaje
Saludos
Vladimir


----------



## tavosoft (Mar 6, 2013)

Hola Soy Gustavo Vasquez , soy de cartagena y este foro me parece muy bueno.


----------



## LUCHOMACK (Mar 6, 2013)

hola no me había presentado, soy luchomack    de Venezuela, soy ing electrónico,    y me gustaría compartir conocimientos..


----------



## Efrain Araoz (Mar 7, 2013)

hola me llamo Efrain Araoz  tengo 40 años y vivo en Santa Cruz Bolivia. actualmente soy estudiante de tecnico electronico y me he registrado porque lo he visto interesante.
espero recibir ayuda en esta paginna grasias de antemano


----------



## Futuro (Mar 7, 2013)

hola soy javier aguirre desde Venezuela,me ha gustado desde infante las luces y el audio,tengo una minidiscomovil que alquilo para fiestas privadas y me interesa compartir lo referente al diseño de luces y maquinas de humo.felicidad y suerte a todos los del foro.


----------



## alexdeltax (Mar 7, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Alejandro Aguilar, soy Mexicano estudiante de Ing. en Mecatronica y con muchos deseos de aprender y compartir con este foro lo poco que se.


----------



## Saik (Mar 7, 2013)

Buenas, Un saludo. Buena comunidad.


----------



## gringoford (Mar 7, 2013)

hola gente, me llamo cristian de santa fe, argentina y soy aficionado al audiocar
saludos a toda la comunidad!!


----------



## mixteking (Mar 7, 2013)

Hola: Me presento me llamo Carlos Sanchez, de Oaxaca Mex.
Un saludo cordial a todos, magnifico foro y como decimos en mixteco " b´a iyo teé"
GRACIAS POR ACEPTARME


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 7, 2013)

mixteking dijo:


> Hola: Me presento me llamo Carlos Sanchez, de Oaxaca Mex.
> Un saludo cordial a todos, magnifico foro y como decimos en mixteco " b´a iyo teé"
> GRACIAS POR ACEPTARME



Bienvenido compatriota!

Esperamos que la estancia en los foros sea de su agrado. Por favor, no olvide leer las Normas de Participación para poder tener una sana convivencia entre todos!

Saludos!


----------



## EDV (Mar 7, 2013)

Estimados me presento, me llamo Edgardo soy de Chile, muy buen foro y aquí estamos para ayudar en lo que se pueda.
Saludos a todos


----------



## fidelesquivel (Mar 7, 2013)

Hola, Muy buenas noches a todos!!

Mi nombre es Fidel Esquivel y soy nuevo en el foro.

Estoy buscando información o gente con experiencia para reparar PC's, Tengo algunas cosas por reparar y necesito una ayudadita con las dudas que vayan saliendo.

Espero poder conocer personas que puedan ayudarme.  Saludos y reciban un saludo de Cuernavaca. gracias a todos


----------



## Eastwood (Mar 8, 2013)

hola buenas tardes, soy nuevo estoy estudiando electricidad y una de las asignaturas es electrónica, me viene bien registrarme aquí y que me resolváis algunas dudas saludos.


----------



## Chino Bilos (Mar 8, 2013)

Que tal,estuve leyendo en el foro y desde ya agradecido por el aporte que realizan para las personas como yo que no gusta realizar proyectos de audio, pero que las ganas a veces no coinciden con el conocimiento.
Espero poder participar y seguir aprendiendo.
Saludos.


----------



## juanva (Mar 8, 2013)

Cordial saludos
Hola para todos mi nombre es Juan Gabriel tengo 26 años, Colombia, les cuento que mi intención es aprender electrónica aunque se algunas cositas de electrónica soy técnico en sistemas pero también me defiendo con la parte electrónica, ojala me puedan ayudar o también pueda brindar ayuda para mis compañeros….
gracias.


----------



## Miguelon22 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hola a todos,

Es la primera vez que me hago parte de una comunidad virtual, y precisamente me anime a hacerlo debido a lo retroalimentativo que es esto. Mi deseos es encontrar nuevos colegas y compañeros con el fin de intercambiar conocimientos y anecdotas. Estoy en el último ciclo de ingenieria electrónico de la Universidad Católica de Perú (PUCP) tengo 22 años. Espero aportar mucho!!


----------



## templarioA (Mar 8, 2013)

Hola a todos, me encanta todo el tema de la electrónica y circuitos impresos, tema que estudié hace muchísimos años, pero debo confesar que no recuerdo practicamente nada. Últimamente me he metido en el tema del rc, que cada vez utiliza en mayor medida la electrónica dejando de lado los motores de explosión y buscando solucionar un tema de estos he encontrado vuestro foro en el cual me encantaría participar.
Un saludo para todos!


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 8, 2013)

Bienvenido templarioA, hay un tema dedicado para hacer lo que acabas de hacer abirendo este nuevo tema.

Cordial saludo y date por favor un viaje por las diferentes instancias del foro asi como tambien sus normas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2013)

templarioA dijo:


> Hola a todos, me encanta todo el tema de la electrónica . . .



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*08)* No coloques tu pregunta (O comentario) en el primer lugar que te aparezca, *busca un tema similar* a lo que estas consultando.

Comentario movido al lugar correcto


----------



## saulito (Mar 8, 2013)

hola amigos , veo que esta espacio es excelente para incrementar los conocimientos , en hora buena . chao


----------



## jgsz (Mar 8, 2013)

hola, soy Jorge, uno de los muchos que quiere dar un paso más en el tema de la electrónica, mi nivel es básico. Es un gusto para mí formar parte de este grupo, un saludo a todos los foreros


----------



## pipozx (Mar 9, 2013)

hola, soy jesus, me gusta que me digan pipo. me encanta la electronica y la mecanica, tengo algunas cosas que aprender aun y esta pagina me parecio fabulosa espero aprender de ustedes saludos y que esten bien


----------



## fabrirobus (Mar 9, 2013)

Hola chicos. Soy fabricio de buenos aires, argentina. 

Estoy por ingresar a la escuela tecnica!.

un saludo! y espero que me respondan mis inquietudes!!!

saludos

Fabrirobus!


----------



## Milton123 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hola amigos, que tal, me llamo Richard, soy estudiante de preparatoria en especialidad Electrónica y pues espero aprender algo mas acerca de Electrónica en este foro.

Saludos!

Vibra Positiva!!


----------



## israelc (Mar 9, 2013)

Hola a tod@s! me llamo Israel, y escribo desde España.Soy técnico electrónico con un montón de inquietudes...asi que ya nos vamos conociendo, saludos!


----------



## joebicker (Mar 9, 2013)

Hola, soy joebicker,trabajo por necesidad en reparacion de electrodomesticos y soy tambien tecnico en electricidad,me apasiona mucho la electronica, pero a veces es muy compleja,(esto se debe a que me falta aun mucha practica) ya  que la tecnologia se adelanta mucho o demasiado a nuestros conocimientos,me da mucho gusto que me hayan aceptado en este foro gracias un saludo cordial a todos desde xalapa, ver,. mexico


----------



## abismalcp6 (Mar 10, 2013)

HOLA A TODOS
Yo soy emmanuel y me dicen ABISMAL, yo soy estudiante de carrera de tecnico profesional  electromecanica industrial, actualmente yo voy en cuarto semestre y se un poco  de electronica, electricidad, sistemas electromecanicos, hidraulica, neumatica, dibujo tecnico y autoCAD, y otras mas derivadas. he creado esta cuenta con el fin de aprender de los mejores y de compartir lo poco que se.


----------



## eduardotorres (Mar 10, 2013)

Hola buen dia!

Mi nombre es Eduardo Torres,  soy de Mexico,  esta muy bien este foro,  espero aprender mucho , y en lo que pueda apoyarlos estoy a sus ordenes ,estudie Ing. Mecatronica.
Saludos!


----------



## roy2655 (Mar 10, 2013)

hola soy luis y es el mejor foro de electronica que he encontrado


----------



## planchibus (Mar 10, 2013)

Hola a todos. Soy profesor y he encontrado en este foro la respuesta a muchas dudas. Hay gente muy preparada y muy dispuesta a ayudar. Gracias a todos


----------



## wakamolev (Mar 10, 2013)

Buen Dia, un saludo a toda la comunidad, me presento, soy un estudiante de ing en informatica con aficion en la electronica, en ciertas materias de mi carrera vere sobre analisis de circuitos, pero desde ya poseo de algunos conocimientos que me gustaria compartir y por supuesto tambien me gustaria recibir conocimientos, que es la idea, un saludo y adelante con el desarrollo de soluciones a partir de la electronica


----------



## casapiel (Mar 10, 2013)

Hola a todos, gracias por permitirme estar en este foro tan interesante, soy analista de sistemas interesado por la electronica, hay muchisimo que aprender nunca es tarde y aprecio el trabajo que realizan al ayudar a los demas, hasta pronto.


----------



## kincho (Mar 11, 2013)

Hola Mi nombre es Kincho y tengo mucha afición por las válvulas de vacio. 
Saludos cordiales para todos, Kincho.


----------



## socorrero (Mar 11, 2013)

Buen día apreciador foreros mi nombre es Iván recién empiezo como aficionado a la electrónica y me parece fabuloso que exista estas herramienta para tener buenas nociones de la mano de expertos en la materia, saludos


----------



## freddy865 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es alfredo de córdoba capital, me dedico a la electrónica, y estoy en el tema de las instalaciones de las emisoras en fm, torres y antenas,


----------



## Rapete (Mar 11, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Ricardo, pero mis amigos me llaman Rapete.

Estoy intentando hacer un proyecto en el coche, y necesito conocimientos de electrónica.

Saludos.


----------



## Lapua (Mar 11, 2013)

Bueno me presento:

Soy Fernando resido en capital Federal, tengo 26 años, por la noche soy guitarrista de Blues y Rock y de dia un empleado comun y corriente
Me fascina la musica, los instrumentos y los equipos hifi vintage con amplificadores valvulares desde muy temprana edad pero no tengo mucha experiencia tecnica en cuanto a amplificadores y parlantes.

La verdad que entre aca por un problema que me surgio, pero mi idea es formar parte del club, aportar en lo que sepa y mantenerme informado. 

Bueno desde ya un saludo a los que vean este mensaje en breve leeré las reglas del foro, asi les cuento mi problema.

=)


----------



## ejer (Mar 11, 2013)

hola a todos me llamo erick javier espinosa de colombia mucho soy aficionado a la electronica


----------



## uziel8614 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Uziel Uriostegui, soy un novato en la electrónica, aun tengo muchas dudas y me gustaría apoyar y que me apoyen dentro de este foro, gracias y un saludo a todos


----------



## EdgardoCas (Mar 12, 2013)

Soy Edgardo de La Plata, ingeniero desarmista (así me decía mi viejo) desde chico. Llegué al foro por una cuestión de diseño de cajas y los parámetros T/S y ya he logrado algún resultado.
Muchas gracias por los conocimientos. Saludos


----------



## viriatos (Mar 12, 2013)

Muy buenas a todos, 

me llamo Jose y me habían recomendado este Foro. He trabajado sobre todo en el sector de las instalaciones eléctricas, y la electrónica siempre me ha gustado. Vengo con ganas de aprender y aportar lo que buenamente pueda sobre este apasionante mundillo.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## LOPEZLUIS (Mar 12, 2013)

me llamo luis y deseo conocer por mediacion de la comunidad la teoria sobre los amplificadores clase d gracia a la comunidad


----------



## La lepra (Mar 12, 2013)

Buenas, soy Damian de argentina y gracias a ustedes he podido encontrar muchas soluciones a a tantisimos problemas que fueron presentandose en mi camino dentro de la electronica, espero tambien aportar mis experiencias al foro y devolver un poco de lo que recibi


----------



## naj (Mar 12, 2013)

Hola a todos

Buenas buenas, mi nombre es Naj soy Mexicano   y no se absolutamente nada de la electronica pero es un tema que me interesa bastante desde hace ya mucho tiempo, me gustaria aprender del temaa con ayuda de todos ustedes y con mucha paciencia jaja, en fin saludos a todos y ya los estare viendo por aqui lml,


----------



## miguelrmz08 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hola que tal a todos

Soy Miguel, soy una persona que estudia todo lo que tiene que ver con electrónica, me gusta mucho programar sin importar el lenguaje, conosco mucho sobre java, c, y c++. Ultimamente me ha interesado mucho lo que es programar en ensamblador y hacer proyectos con pic's y arduinos.

Para cualquier cosa chic@s aquí estoy.

Saludos!


----------



## Losada (Mar 13, 2013)

hola a todos, soy músico y reparo etapas de sonido profesional. Un saludo a la comunidad!


----------



## matymac (Mar 13, 2013)

hola gente pensante , les cuento : soy principiante de electronica , ya soy electricista con titulo, reparador de pc y reparador de celulares , ahora estoy incursionando en electronica como autodidacta ,ya realicé varios proyector con exito ( la tipica fuente regulable,vumetros,voltimetros,amplificadires y demas) leo mucho este foro que me ayuda tremendamente , ahora estoy estudiando el pickit 2 clone que espero sea mi proximo gran exito. los felicito, esto que hacen es simplemente fabuloso.


----------



## Revo (Mar 13, 2013)

Hola comunidad, soy Ingeniero Electrónico recién titulado por ende poseo poca experiencia, me encuentro trabajando actualmente en una empresa donde hago mantención a equipos GPS, servidores y demases.

Ojala que este foro me ayude con los problemas que me van trayendo ya que estoy aprendiendo en base a mis conocimientos y gracias al ensayo/error.

Saludos.


----------



## MLE (Mar 13, 2013)

hola que tal a todos soy estudiante de ingenieria mecatronica me alegro aver entrado a este foro espero poder aprender juntos y ayudarlos en lo que me sea posible  saludos


----------



## BATISTA DJB (Mar 13, 2013)

Hola que tal soy estudiante con poca experencia me agrada mucho este sitio espero compartir mis conocimietos y que sea mutuo !!

 muchas gracias buen dia!


----------



## ZhoN (Mar 13, 2013)

Buenas buenas compañeros! Me llamo Jonathan, soy de argentina (de la plata, Buenos Aires), soy estudiante de informatica y me gusta la electronica espero poder aprender de ustedes los que tienen mas ideas y poder aportar algo de tanto en tanto! Saludos!


----------



## salvares (Mar 13, 2013)

alexdeltax dijo:


> Hola a todos, mi nombre es Alejandro Aguilar, soy Mexicano estudiante de Ing. en Mecatronica y con muchos deseos de aprender y compartir con este foro lo poco que se.



muy  bien  bienbenido seas.

hola  .  aqui para  ayudar.



hola   :  saludos   a todos(as)  los colegas ingenieros y diseñadores de circuitos digitales .
estoy aqui para ustedes.


----------



## LTA (Mar 14, 2013)

Hola, de nuevo yo ! Slds


----------



## jquishpi (Mar 14, 2013)

Saludos cordiales
Soy Juan Diego ingeniero en electroncia cualquier duda sobre
Temas de diseño Electrónicos digitales y analogicos


----------



## Abbathronik (Mar 14, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es David, soy de México, estudié ingeniería mecánica y me encánta el mundo de la electrónica.

La verdad es que con tantas experiencias y conocimientos que he leído en este foro, me he dado cuenta que tengo muchas preguntas por hacer y pocas por resolver pero a alguien podré ayudar.


----------



## richalchichon (Mar 14, 2013)

hola soy R de Colombia y estoy agradecido de estar en este foro


----------



## lino andres (Mar 14, 2013)

Holas a tod@s, soy Lino Andres (lainus) estudiante de Sistemas de El Alto - Bolivia, y me gusta todo lo relacionao con la technology (HW, SW, mecánica...), saludos a todos.


----------



## Top Music (Mar 14, 2013)

Hola gente. Top Music es una disco movil de Itapua Paraguay. El propietario soy yo Dionicio y soy aficionado fanatico del audio. Un placer formar parte de este foro. Gracias


----------



## ainalem (Mar 14, 2013)

hola, hola , holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... mi nombre es melanie.... mira que sorpresa , no hay muchas mujeres...porque?..
pero cada día crece las mujeres que le gusta la electrónica...a pesar de los machista que puedan ser algunos...
por mi parte,no tengo problema en decir que estudio electronica... cada dia que aprendo y descubro las cosas...me gusta mucho mas....
..... espero aprender de todos ustedes... y tal ves, yo también pueda aportar,aunque yo estoy en etapa formativa.. gracias, saludos.


----------



## freddy865 (Mar 15, 2013)

hola soy freddy de cordoba capital, me dedico a la instalación de torres y antenas y hago algunos arreglos de equipos de radio , como así mismo hago dipolos abiertos para fm, espero que me acepten , y ser de utilidad en algo que sea de vuestro interes; saludos a todos y gracias


----------



## Aledro77 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hola  Mi nombre es Alejandro   Munoz   Tec en instrumentacion industrial  estudiante de ingenieria electronica , trabajo con una empresa especialista en instrumentacion Ind,    Soy Colombiano   vivo en la ciudad de  Santiago de Cali,  espero  compartir y aprender muchos conocimientos por este   medio   gracias


----------



## gorecho (Mar 15, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Gregorio,soy técnico electrónico,espero poder aprender y aportar alguna cosa.
Un saludo a todos los miembros de este foro.


----------



## ale2201 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy Alejandro, estudio ingenieria industrial ya pasando a 3er año, la verdad me interesa la parte de electronica pero solo como un posible hobby, siempre me intereso la verdad! Un saludo a todos !


----------



## RAUMAR (Mar 16, 2013)

MisterNot dijo:


> Hola soy MisterNot




hola soy raul desde barcelona,

un saludo a todos


----------



## ainalem (Mar 16, 2013)

hola, hola , holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... mi nombre es melanie.... mira que sorpresa , no hay muchas mujeres...porque?..
pero cada día crece las mujeres que le gusta la electrónica...a pesar de los machista que puedan ser algunos...
por mi parte,no tengo problema en decir que estudio electronica... cada dia que aprendo y descubro las cosas...me gusta mucho mas....
..... espero aprender de todos ustedes... y tal ves, yo también pueda aportar,aunque yo estoy en etapa formativa.. gracias, saludos


----------



## latino2006 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hola, soy Mark de Antofagsta, chile, técnico jubilado.


----------



## Jorge Luis Alonso Labrada (Mar 16, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Jorge Luis Alonso Labrada, cubano
 ,soy técnico electrónico,espero poder aprender y aportar a este foro.
Un saludo a todos y le doy las gracias por ser aceptado en este foro


----------



## gonzalostx (Mar 16, 2013)

Hola Mi nombre es Gonzalo!!! soy aficionado a la electronica y de vez en cuando me gusta hacer algunos proyectos. Soy bueno para seguir esquemas pero no conozco mucho como para ahacer algo nuevo.
saludos!!!


----------



## dgm58 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hola,me llamo Diego!
Estoy estudiando Ingeniería Electrónica,y he entrado aquí para aprender lo máximo posible de este mundillo!!

Un Saludo!


----------



## suaste1708 (Mar 17, 2013)

hola me llamo mario suaste estoy estudiando ingeniera mecatronica y pues veo en el foro cosas interesantes que me gustaria aprender y por supuesto implementarlo.


----------



## ramoncrx (Mar 17, 2013)

hola otra vez, no se si alguno de vosotros me lee, por lo de saludar y presentarme hace ya tiempo que lo puse pero no lo tengo ni como respuesta, saludos


----------



## pepedevalencia (Mar 17, 2013)

Hola a Tod@s.
Me llamo José Manuel, soy de Valencia... y de lo Poco que queda de Spain.
Me Gusta la electrónica, espero aprender... de Tod@s... Ustedes.
Saludos.


----------



## jorgesas (Mar 17, 2013)

Hola, muy buenas.
Me llamo Jorge y no tengo ni idea de electrónica. Me gustaría aprender algo y encontrar ayuda para hacer una reparación.

Saludos!


----------



## arqcesarq (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola a todos; soy César Gutiérrez, soy arquitecto pero aficionado a la tecnología,  nuevo en electrónica pero con todas las ganas de aprender y aportar como no, de todos los conocimientos que pueda yo tener para todos ustedes.


----------



## ORLANDOROZCO (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en esto y quiero saber mas de la electronica mi nombre es ORLANDOR OROZCO DE SALTILLO COAH. MEX


----------



## galileomtz (Mar 18, 2013)

Que tal a todos Soy Galo y soy nuevo en el Foro, conozco algo de electronica pero nunca he realizado algun proyecto propio y espero empezar uno que es estrobos para torreta, ya tengo todos los diagramas y voy a empezar y si funciona lo publicare para todos ustedes, saludos!!!


----------



## ChuchoWTF343 (Mar 18, 2013)

Muy buenas/os dias, tardes, noches.

Mi nombre es Jesus David , soy estudiante de Nivel Medio Superior en Mexico D.F., estoy estudiando la carrera de Telecomunicaciones , lo cual me atrajo a la electronica y por lo tanto a este foro. Vengo a este foro para aprender mas sobre este grandioso tema que es la electronica, y poder ayudar, y que me ayuden en dudas que se tengan, yo de antemano tratare de darle solucion a lo que pueda con mis cocimientos basicos de electronica.

Desde ya; Muchas Gracias 

PD: Puedo usar "terminos" electricos erroneos


----------



## warcrackers (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola amigos !!! agradecido de participar en una comunidad tan grande como esta, ya saben el conocimiento es las ganas de compartir ....


----------



## carlospm (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola a todos

Mi nombre es Carlos Pérez y soy Ing.Electrico, tengo varios años de experiencia en el tema de fuentes conmutadas de PC, por lo que puedo brindar mi ayuda al que lo necesite. Me interesa todo lo que pueda construir (mientras aparezcan los componentes jajajaja) y que tenga utilidad práctica.
Soy un gran FAN del Ing. Picerno de Argentina, no se si habrán escuchado de él, espero algún día tener los mismos conocimientos sobre LCD y monitores, ya que en Cuba son escasos los reparadores de esta rama.
A todos saludos y gracias por este foro


----------



## ffranco (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola a todos

Mi nombre es franco flores cruzate soy de Lima, Perú. Resientemente egresado de la carrera de electricidad automotriz y tambien me apasiona la elctronica y por ello ingrese a este foro, espero aprender asi como tambien aportar en lo que me sea posible.


----------



## 15djalbert (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola, Soy Julian, Colombiano de nacimiento y estudiante de medicina pero siempre me ha encantado la electronica y tengo varios cursos realizados junto con ciertos experimentos, espero aprender muchisimo de ustedes y poder aplicar ese conocimiento a mi campo de estudio, la investigación médica y la neurociencia. 


Gracias.


----------



## ornitorinco (Mar 18, 2013)

hola soy ornitorinco ,de peru  y  me gusta mucho la electronica , espero ser de ayuda y tambien que me ayuden en cierto temas. saludos desde Lima


----------



## Mike17 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola me lllamo miguel y soy de mty, Mexico y estoy en la carrera de ing en mecatronica y me gusta realizar todo tipo de proyectos en electronica.Espero ser de ayuda y ademas aprender mas por medio de este foro.


----------



## owakamur (Mar 19, 2013)

hola a todos soy Andres de Murcia y tengo unos conocimientos bastante basicos de electronica, pero siempre he sentido fascinacion por conocer mas, aunque dispongo de poco tiempo por mi trabajo, pero lo quiero dedicar a ir aprendiendo todo lo que pueda.

Gracias.


----------



## sillasmarsa (Mar 19, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Raul tengo muchos años en la produccion de tarjetas digitales y en todas incluyo los Pics. si puedo serles util estoy a sus ordenes y si pueden me echan la mano en cosas que no se. saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## hugo caicedo (Mar 19, 2013)

Buen dia, mi nombre es Hugo, soy tecnologo en electrónica, Es un gusto para mí formar parte de este grupo, un saludo a todo el grupo y espero que entre todos nos podamos colaborar.


----------



## Vefolnir (Mar 19, 2013)

Buenas! Me llamo Jonatan, soy estudiante de la facultad físico-matemáticas, pero recientemente me surgió la espinita de la electrónica, sobre todo de el uso con leds. Espero poder ayudar en lo que se pueda aunque realmente lo poco que se en este tema es meramente teórico.


----------



## Modultronic (Mar 19, 2013)

_Hola me llamo John soy  Ingeniero Electrónico,  Fabricante de sonido y Kit Electrónicos, se ve muy interesante este Foro para aprender más y también para aportar  algún proyecto a la Comunidad Internacional de Electrónicos.__Saludos.__MDT Modultronic._


----------



## iguslara (Mar 19, 2013)

Saludos a toda la comunidad, me llamo Iván Lara, soy de Chiapas, México.
Tengan todos un excelente y maravilloso día.


----------



## joncicito (Mar 19, 2013)

hola soy un aficionado ala electronica aunque empesare recien a fin de año a estudiar espero que me ayuden en muchas dudas 
saludos


----------



## eeemedin4 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hola a todos me llamo Erick soy de Lima Peru, me da mucho gusto encontrar este excelente foro. Gracias XD


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 19, 2013)

hola...... hugo caicedo.,Vefolnir.,MODULTRONIC.,iguslara.,joncicito y eeemedin4..bienvenidos al foro.y espero de todo corazon que les sea util y se encuentren tan bien como yo....felicitaciones


----------



## paito (Mar 19, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Juan, vivo en la ciudad de Apóstoles - Misiones.
Soy Radioaficionado, mi señal Distintiva es LU1IZ y mi hobby es la electrónica aplicada, especialmente en las comunicaciones.
Incursiono en cuestiones de audio y generación de energía renovable (Hago reguladores para carga de paneles solares y Energía Eólica)
Mi intención es aprender de todos los integrantes del Foro y si es posible, aportar lo que humildemente esté a mi alcance.
Opino que es el mejor Foro, pues es muy amplio, muy abierto y de tratamiento serio de temas de interés general.
A los Moderadores y participantes, gracias por permitirme ingresar en él.


----------



## juankry (Mar 19, 2013)

Hola a toda la comunidad, mi nombre es Juan y estoy escribiendo desde Jaén (España).

Soy técnico de formación profesional en electrónica de consumo y actualmente estoy finalizando mis estudios como ingeniero técnico en telecomunicaciones especialidad en telemática (estoy acabado a falta de proyecto).

Siempre me ha apasionado la electrónica, no soy ni mucho menos un experto, mas bien me considero un principiante y me registro en estos foros para aprender todo lo que pueda de todos ustedes y también para a portar mi granito de arena a quién lo necesite.

Lo dicho, un honor formar parte de esta gran comunidad en la que todos compartimos el gusto por el amplio y bonito campo de la electrónica.


----------



## Ernyto (Mar 19, 2013)

Hola a todas las amigas y amigos de este foro! soy un aficionado a la electrónica! Ernyto de Venezuela!


----------



## jbrm (Mar 19, 2013)

buenas mi nombre es jose y estoy en el foro mas para aprender y participar que para postear jaja soy de neuquen


----------



## VanKike (Mar 20, 2013)

Es bueno ver a mujeres con el gusto por la electrónica y los foros son excelentes para resolver dudas =D


----------



## BANFU (Mar 20, 2013)

Hola soy Bernardo Núñez Tecnologo en Electrónica que bueno compartir en esta comunidad y hacer nuestro trabajo mas eficiente y agradable


----------



## djonmusic (Mar 20, 2013)

Hola a todos, siempre me gusto el mundo de la electronica, asi que creo que aqui puedo aprender muchas cosas, gracias ...


----------



## elarellanes (Mar 20, 2013)

Hola a TODOS

Mi nombre es David. No se de electrónica, pero me gustaría aprender!!!  Les agradezco todo.


----------



## jorge loarte valladares (Mar 20, 2013)

Hola amigos de FOROS DE ELECTRONICA les contare que desde muy pequeño siempre me atrajo el sonido luego ya de grande estudie electronica de potencia y actualmente trabajo en el SIMA ELECTRONICA


----------



## pedrope (Mar 20, 2013)

Hola a todos. Me dedico a la reparación aparatos de audio y tv. Me gusta mucho la electrónica y encarar pequeños proyectos, aunque no tengo mucho tiempo. Espero aprender de todos ustedes, los temas que estuve viendo están muy buenos.


----------



## istics (Mar 21, 2013)

Hola! Mi nombre es Antonio y soy ingeniero técnico electrónico. Aunque no trabajo como desarrollador siempre me ha apasionado mucho todo lo que rodea al mundo de la electrónica.
He encontrado en esta amplia y magnífica comunidad un excelente lugar para intercambiar experiencias y conocimientos, y con esta intención me incorporo a ella.
Un saludo!


----------



## JHONPI (Mar 21, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jhon, soy de Bogotá-Colombia y estudio ingeniería en telecomunicaciones, y estoy viendo materias de electrónica y me ha gustado. Me pareció buena la página y me podría ayudar mucho. Espero mas adelante poder aportar también.


----------



## flushaas (Mar 21, 2013)

Hola a todos, Soy Alfredo y estoy empezando con esto de la eléctronica, aunque todavía soy bastante patazas, ya so preguntaré algunas dudillas.

Un saludo!


----------



## landis11 (Mar 21, 2013)

Gracias chicos por mantener este foro parece interesante.
Espero aprender mucho con vosotros.


----------



## rober1988 (Mar 21, 2013)

hola a todos, mi nombre es ivan y me ha empezado a interezar mucho el tema este de la electronica, espero aprender un poco sobre el tema aqui


----------



## marbin (Mar 21, 2013)

hola amigos, mi nombre es marbin. soy mecanico de motos y me interesa mucho el tema, Que bueno compartir información con ustedes


----------



## juanarion (Mar 22, 2013)

que onda brothers, trabajo como mantenimiento en un hotel y me han salido electrodomesticos que están fallando, le meto mano pero muchas veces no se que hacer, les agradezco  si me pudieran ayudar, gracias


----------



## alrm (Mar 22, 2013)

hola mi nombre es pablo y desafortnadamente , no tengo mucha idea d electronica y me gustaria aprender unas cosas. Gracias


----------



## angelo992 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Angelo Flores, soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica, primer año y siempre me a gustado la electronica.
saludos


----------



## gabriel I (Mar 22, 2013)

hola a todos soy gabriel de Minas Uruguay aficionado a la electronica e informatica aprendiendo dia a dia espero aprender mas aca y ayudar con lo poco que se gracias y saludos


----------



## ak audio (Mar 22, 2013)

hola mi nombre es Alexander Rodriguez soy tecnico en electronica de la costa norte de colombia donde nos gusta mucho el sonido a un alto nivel estoy dispusto a ayuderles y aprender de ustedes gracias a todos saludos


----------



## cmario1971 (Mar 22, 2013)

hola, soy mexicano aficionado a la electronica, con ganas de aprender mucho, creo que este sitio es muy adecuado, espero me puedan ayudar, gracias...


----------



## javitohellin (Mar 22, 2013)

Buenas, soy Javier, no tengo ni idea de electrónica, aún, pero todo se andará, ya que quiero estudiar teleco. Un placer, nos leemos.


----------



## Mindfield (Mar 22, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Gastón soy de Córdoba Argentina y soy tecnico en electronica y aveces me surgen dudas ya que estoy en el diseño de algun que otro circuito aveces todo corre por mi cuenta buscando info en la red solamente y aveces modifico o agrego circuitos a otros circuitos para llegar a algun fin , siempre me gusto la electronica y mi sueño frustrado fue o es ser ingeniero pero con mi edad , una familia y un trabajo ya lo veo un poco dificil , bueno para no alargar mas el tema y no aburrirlos voy a comenzar con una pregunta sencilla.

saludos.


----------



## z3u5 (Mar 22, 2013)

hola, mi nombre es bryan, soy estudiante de física pero siempre me han fascinado las aplicaciones en el campo de la electrónica. Espero aprender mucho en el foro. saludos!!


----------



## elmismo (Mar 23, 2013)

Hola a todos.
Mi nombre es Luis Miguel Martinez de Palma de Mallorca (España).
He consultado varias veces este foro y he visto que uno puede no estar solo en esto de la electrónica y poder ver que hay más personas con las mismas inquietudes así que espero que haya siempre alguien ahí a quién poder recurrir y yo a la vez aportar también lo que pueda.
Un saludo.


----------



## vicdejo (Mar 23, 2013)

Hola gente. No estudié electronica, pero siempre me apasionó. Apenas un autodidacta... Saludos: Víctor Dejo.


----------



## juarez (Mar 23, 2013)

SALUDOS ME INTEGRO AL GRUPO ESPERO CONTRIBUIR SOY MECANICO AUTOMOTRIZ


----------



## lana (Mar 23, 2013)

hola me dedico a la refrigeracion y me interersa la parte electronica de lo que tiene que ver con con lo mismo . Etoy agradecido de dejarme participar en esta comunidad gracias , dario


----------



## juan jose perich (Mar 23, 2013)

hola soy juanjo siempre me gusto la electronica en general pero nunca pude estudiar, estoy con el tema de programacion de pic ,en especifico el scaner kitt nigh rider,e logrado hacerlo y el voice box (a mi manera) no similar pero a eso apunto.bueno saludos espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden


----------



## efrenv (Mar 23, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Hola Son Efren desde la ciudad de México, espero poder participar activamente y colaborar con todos ustedes.

Hola a todos. Soy Efren desde la ciudad de México. Saludos.


----------



## andres22 (Mar 24, 2013)

hola mi nombre es andres gutierrez  de el Salvador, desde que tenia 9 años me a gustado la electrónica aunque no e tenido oportunidad de estudiar a fondo lo mantengo como pasatiempo, espero poder aprender un poco mas aquí y colaborar con ustedes.


----------



## martha78 (Mar 24, 2013)

Gracias chicos por mantener este foro parece interesante.
Espero aprender mucho con vosotros. 

++respetuoso saludo a todos


----------



## Dakgoth (Mar 24, 2013)

Hola a todos!! ^^
Mi nombre es jonathan, estoy en una secundaria tecnica de especialidad electronica.
Me encanta la electronica y aprender tanto teoria como practica.
Tengo muchas dudas y espero poder aprender mucho en este foro.
Si puedo aportar algo a los demas con gusto lo voy a hacer.
Saludoss!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Mar 24, 2013)

saludos a todos los nuevos integrantes de f.e. estan en casa


----------



## jofr_jofr (Mar 24, 2013)

Hola, saludos desde México


----------



## atron (Mar 25, 2013)

Hola a todo el mundo! Me llamo Alberto y, aunque llevo mucho tiempo registrado en esta página, me he decidido a formar parte activa de esta comunidad ahora (más vale tarde que nunca).
Gracias y hasta pronto!


----------



## electronicaguillen (Mar 25, 2013)

Hola a toda la comunidad, mi nombre es Moisés y soy electrónico desde los tiempos de las válvulas, a punto de jubilarme y todavía aprendiendo en este apasionante mundo de la electrónica, la verdad es que estoy un poco desfasado con los nuevos programas de diseño y prueba de circuitos y ahi estoy, todo es poco y siempre se necesita más. No creo que pueda aportar algo, pero animo a los que lo hacen, ya que si no fuera así ¿donde estaríamos?. GRACIAS A TODOS.
Se me olvidaba, soy Instalador de ICT y escribo desde Zaragoza, España .


----------



## Franm7 (Mar 25, 2013)

hola, soy Fran desde Valencia, España.
Un saludo


----------



## Pavlov (Mar 25, 2013)

Saludos a todos, soy Pablo, por el momento aun estudiante de electrónica. Espero aportar en este foro. 
Suerte a todos


----------



## codigran (Mar 25, 2013)

vamos a ver como sale esto


----------



## HUGOCINCOESE (Mar 25, 2013)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Hugo soy un loco mas que lucha con la reparacion de tvs y algo mas. Y tratando de compartir informacion, ya que es la unica manera para hacer que este oficio sea medianamente rentable. Aprendi reparando tv byn valvulares y hoy, desde hace algunos años, enfrentando el avance tecnologico que nos abruma dia a dia. Gracias a todos!!


----------



## jlaudio82 (Mar 25, 2013)

hola mi nombre es jose luis soy tecnico electronico vivo en barranquilla colombia me interesa mucho el tema del sonido y queria enrriqueser lo que se con ustedes espero me colaboren igual yo les ayudare tambien gracias a todos


----------



## botur (Mar 26, 2013)

Hola a todos.

Acabo de ingresar en esta comunidad y me gustaría muchísimo aprender y, si es posible, ayudar a los demás en cuanto esté en mi mano.

Lo dicho.

Saludos a tod@s


----------



## menymp (Mar 26, 2013)

buenos dias (aqui en mexico) a todos
soy estudiante de electronica y espero aprender de todos los presentes asi como ayudar


----------



## ENRIQUE CORDERO (Mar 26, 2013)

hola soy enrique cordero espero contar conustedes para aprender nuevos temas y si esta a mi alcance ayudar en aportar conocimientos


----------



## pachaferoz (Mar 26, 2013)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es Oscar y estudio Ing. Mecatrónica, encuentro el foro muy interesante y con muchisima información, espero poder aprender mucho de todos así como poder compartir en un futuro lo aprendido con alguién más, saludos desde México!


----------



## SKEW2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

hola amigos soy skew2010, tengo 55 años no cumplidos pero con la licencia del creador espero cumplirlos  , reciban un abrazo fraterno desde Venezuela, soy Profesor de Quimica  Jubilado, aprendi el oficio de Instalador de FTA o Tv satelital y por alli comence a urgar y curiosear placas electronicas a cambiar condensadores que veia inflados y nacio mi interes por la electronica, porque queria saber mas  de resitencias, diodos, transistores, integrados en fin me pico el mosquito de aprender , asi que comence a googlear y llegue a este prestigioso foro, actualmente estoy luchando para poner a funcionar varios medidores ESR que he construido, entre ellos el de Oscar Infante, el del amigo Mario, kakopa , bueno y barato, y recientemente el del poptronix, pero la verdad creo que cuando fueron subidos a la red no estaban afinados o terminados y actualmente me tienen rebanadome los sesos de la pregunta el porque no me funcionan?, aunque les digo que en unos, cuando uno las puntas del tester enciende el led de corto circuito, pero la aguja del vumetro no deflecta, en fin amigos es un placer pertenecer a esta familia y espero su colaboracion y ayuda , ah soy novato en electronica


----------



## jose53 (Mar 26, 2013)

gracias por permitirme ser parte de este gran grupo


----------



## frasul301 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hola soy Fran, Estudiante de quinto semestre de tecnología en Electrónica, estoy interesado en conocer proyectos de encendido de luces poraplauso


----------



## flackynator (Mar 27, 2013)

Hola soy fan de ustedes, me parece fantástica esta web de gente experta y otros no tanto como yo.
siempre estoy leyendo sus comentarios, he aprendido mucho de ellos, y como entre todos van resolviendo un problema a alguien menos afortunado. 

Muchas gracias por toda su ayuda...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 27, 2013)

Bienvenidos, es un gusto tenerlos en la comunidad.

Un saludo.


----------



## PackoFJ (Mar 27, 2013)

Hola,

Mi nombre es Francisco, estudiante de mecatrónica. Felicidades por una estupenda página. Espero poder aprender mucho y sacar provecho a este foro y porque no, tratar de ayudar en lo que pueda. Y en un futuro ayudar a nuevas generaciones de ingenieros. Saludos desde Mexico.


----------



## fedentvg (Mar 27, 2013)

Hola mi nombre e federico, me precento ahora ya que no lo hice antes pido disculpas gracias espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden saludos


----------



## pacm (Mar 27, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy un matado para la electrónica pero le pongo empeño.


----------



## boina 1 (Mar 27, 2013)

hola soy francisco javier martinez rojas desde chico que me gusta la electrónica dispuesto a aprender cada día mas  en este foro hay grande elementos con los cuales aprenderé diferentes temas con respeto a la electrónica hay cosas que no se pero nadie nace sabiendo desde la media me gustan los amplificadores soy un fan de eso y le pondré empeño en lo que me gusta saludos a todos


----------



## daninp (Mar 27, 2013)

Saludos..
Me llamo Daniel,tengo mucha curiosidad por el mundo de la electronica y quisiera ampliar mis pocos 
conocimientos sobre el tema,espero contar con la ayuda del foro y ayudar en lo posible.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## rayman (Mar 27, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Alvaro y estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, quiero felicitarles por la maravillosa pagina que tienen. Espero ser de gran ayuda y también aprender mucho del foro.

Saludos.


----------



## MGz (Mar 27, 2013)

MauRoX Gz es quien soy, elegi la electronica como carrera para mi vida y soy Rugbier tambien
estoy aqui para aprender y encontrar ayuda con mis proyectos


----------



## Juankike11 (Mar 27, 2013)

Soy un futuro ingeniero electrónico y orgulloso Mexicano, he venido a este foro(ya llevo tiempo aquí pero no había dejado mi saludo) a aprender y resolver dudas sobre muchos temas que me generan interés o problema en clase esperando también, dejar un aporte de mis conocimientos.


----------



## gusti75 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Gustavo, conoci este sitio buscando planos para parlantes, y los encontre, en el post correspondiente los voy a presentar, muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## 4cuerdasenfa (Mar 28, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es diego, soy tecnico electronico y me dedico a la electronica desde hace mas de 10 años, conoci el foro buscando planos para armar amplificadores para guitarra y bajo, ya que ademas soy musico amateur y andaba con ganas de armar algun ampli casero, desde muchas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## darkwaffen (Mar 28, 2013)

hpla amigos soy nuevo me conocen como darkwaffen.en taringa cerdonazi,en youtube morgan waffen 
quierocompartir estos proyectos mi intencion es ayudar ajovenes  que aveces notienen los recursos
para conseguir equipos ya he donado varios de estos proyectos espero que a alguien le sirva
mi blog.


----------



## kiski (Mar 28, 2013)

Hola a todos y gracias por dejadme participar en este foro. Soy electricista, pero siempre he estado interesado por la electronica. Actualmente estoy haciendo un pinball para mi hijo y espero me podais ayudar. Por mi parte ofrezco mis conocimientos en instaciones electricas domesticas e industrial para aquel que lo necesite.
Sin mas un saludo y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## abarrero (Mar 28, 2013)

hola soy alian soy de santiago de cuba el caney soy tecnico de trasnporte pero me gusta la electronica espero aprender muchas cosas con ustedes que me ayuden a desarrollarme en este campo.

sin mas saludos


----------



## mrfabian (Mar 28, 2013)

Saludos, me llamo Fabian...soy ing. electronico, experiencia de 27 anos, hace mucho conozco este espacio, pero asta ahora me animo a registrarme, mi fuerte son los montages electronicos de audio y video y diseno de nuevas propuestas...entre estas pararayos corta picos, ahorrador de energia... no soy muy asiduo a este tipo de foros, pero con gusto comparto lo poco que se...soy un convencido que entre mas se aprende, menos se sabe...Gracias


----------



## BENEFACTOR (Mar 28, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y me ha gustado las informaciones y los temas tratado, eh buscado en los buscadores sobre, Relevadores o relé y diagrama de escalera, pero las informaciones son corta, alguien me puede ayudar con un link o una guía para hacer una investigación  mas profunda del tema. gracias por su atención


----------



## elmaquinistaloco (Mar 28, 2013)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Alfredo. Soy un aficionado a la electronica y me gustaria poder aprender y compartir conocimientos. Un saludo.


----------



## daniel guzman aguirre (Mar 29, 2013)

hola  soy  daniel  me  gusta  la  electronica  y  la verdad  es  que  estoy  aprendiendo  a  reparar  equipos  de  sonido  , me  parece  muy  interesante  y  educativo  sus  charlas  donde  uno  aprende,  ,  por  lo  pronto  , no  es mucho  lo  que  yo  pueda aportar    saludos para  todos  gracias  pior  aceptar  mi  solicitud


----------



## thaliesin (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Daniel. Aunque tengo bastantes conocimientos de electrónica estoy empezando a ponerme un poco mas en serio con algun proyecto complejo. Espero aprender de todos vosotros 
Un saludete


----------



## DrDoom (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola, tengo algunas nociones muy básicas de electricidad/electrónica pero me ha picado de nuevo el gusanillo, y quiero jugar un poco y hacer experimentos con una placa Arduino que muy pronto tendré en mi poder. De momento experimento con motores y leds, y tengo alguna duda que he puesto en el foro de simuladores de electrónica (LiveWire). ¡Un saludo!


----------



## foxtrox (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola un saludo desde Colonia, Uruguay...soy un veterano aficionado a la electrónica y me a interesado este foro porque se nota que existe muy buena disposición para colaborar.


----------



## casclima (Mar 29, 2013)

hola a todos,mi nombre es jorge y me dedico al aire acondicionado,es un gusto formar parte de esta comunidad tan valiosa,mi felicitacion y un gran saludo,,CASCLIMA.......


----------



## Matias Vargas (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Matías, claramente como me llamo aquí. Soy técnico medio en electricidad, desde un comienzo a mi me gusto la electrónica pero decidí estudiar electricidad por algo que me fascina que es trabajar con tensiones mas elevadas de lo normal en la electrónica. Aun así he hecho proyectos con circuitos electrónicos análogos, este año comienzo a estudiar mas lo que es digital. Quiero decirles a todos ustedes que es un honor pertenecer a este foro, espero ayudar a cada uno de ustedes con lo que este realmente a mi alcance. Un día de estos subo un tutorial de lo que ustedes me pidan, si quieren añadirme a facebook, skype o lo que sea no duden en pedírmelo. Saludos estimados usuarios.


----------



## thery (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola!!, soy nueva en el foro, mi nombre es Thery. Estudio programación pero actualmente estoy tomando un curso de diseño lógico y he llegado a este foro


----------



## freddy t (Mar 29, 2013)

saludos desde venezuela.
me gusta bastante la electronica, aunque no tengo experiencia. hago algunos proyectos sencillos.


----------



## sanganchao (Mar 30, 2013)

Buenas a todos, aficionado a la electrónica se une al grupo para aportar lo posible y aprender lo imposible.
Saludos!


----------



## nachvai (Mar 30, 2013)

Hola gente,

como les va?

Mi nombre es Ignacio y soy técnico en sonido. Hace rato que venía leyendo el foro y finalmente me sume.

Es un placer sumarme a esta comunidad donde los participantes tienen muy bien nivel y siempre estan para ayudarse mutuamente.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## mrfabian (Mar 30, 2013)

Saludos, hace mucho conozco el foro, me llamo fabian, asta ahora me anime a registrarme...desarrollo proyectos y llevo 27 anos, en servicio de equipos de audio y video...atualmente desarrolle un pararayos economizador de energia, corta picos...a la orden.


----------



## gelver magin (Mar 31, 2013)

Buenas noches, un places unirme a esta comunidad con al cual espero aprender y al mismo tiempo aportar de lo poco que sé. Mi nombre es Gelver, soy estudiante de ing. Electronica en Bogotá, Colombia. Con muchas dudas, pero al mismo tiempo con mucha disposición para aprender, desafortudamente entre muchos de mis compañeros se mueve el egocentrismo y la poca colaboración, en cuanto a compartir conocimiento se trata. Es básicamente lo que busco en esta comunidad y guardo muchas expectativas de aprender y acalar muchas dudas acerca de mi carrera....


----------



## jrresa (Mar 31, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Juan Ramon, soy de España con estudios de tecnico superior en electronica. 
Este año intentaré seguir con una ingeniería. Ya os iré contando.

Un saludo. y gracias a todos.


----------



## Ralph78 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hola a todos!!! soy musico y aficionado a la electronica. desde ya unos añitos reparo y customizo pedales y equipos de guitarra para lusicos y para mi mismo..en fin, todo sea por unos mangos saludables. Un abrazo


----------



## rpc1983 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Rodrigo y soy técnico electrónico me dedico a reparar componente electrónicos de unidades reefer y reparación de todo equipo electrónico que llegue a mi taller.


----------



## maranata (Mar 31, 2013)

hola mi nombre es manuel, vivo en santa marta colombia, soy tecnico en electronica, espero aportar mucho en este foro, como tambien aprender de mis colegas, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## gasalazar4 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Lextor, soy de Ecuador, estudiante de electrónica, espero aportar con mis conocimientos y de igual forma me ayuden en mis dudas, saludos a todos 
Gracias por crear este foro me parece una gran herramienta


----------



## pamelacr (Abr 1, 2013)

hola soy pamela soy estudiante d programación con ganas de aprender cosas nuevas!!!


----------



## gregory49 (Abr 1, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Gregory, me gustaría aprender mas sobre eléctronica, espero poder ayudar con mis conocimientos que no son muchos, gracias a todos


----------



## mauro2013 (Abr 1, 2013)

hola a todos, mi nombre es mauricio, me encanta la electronica, el audio y video, deseo aprender mucho de ustedes los expertos en estos temas, el dia de hoy deseo que me colaboren con un tema de amplificacion, tengo un equipo con un stk 443 que me quemo un filtro de 1000 micros a 35v , tiene una alimentacion de 70v, no se si el ic se ha dañado, no se le ve ningun daño fisico, y no se que le debo hacer, o que pruebas hacerle, si me pueden ayudar les agradeceria mucho. me parecen interesantisimos estos foros, y ayudas que prestan.


----------



## jls4612 (Abr 1, 2013)

Hola a toda la comunidad, saludos fraternales. Mi nombre es Jose Luis Sosa de Coahuila,México-
Soy nuevo en este asunto y trato con su ayuda adquirir conocimientos del tema.


----------



## rosembel (Abr 1, 2013)

hola amigos del foro mi nombre es jose espero aprender muchas cosas en este foro para que me sirvan de mucha utilidad ya que soy nuevo en este campo de muy poca experiencia gracias


----------



## el pinsas (Abr 2, 2013)

hola a todos los del foro me presnto mi nonbre es ricardo yme interesa mucho la electronica y espero aprender de ustedes saludos de antemano



gracia por acetarme y darme la opotunidad  ya que apenas enpieso con esto de la electronica 
un cordial saludo


----------



## keeps fararoni (Abr 2, 2013)

Hola a todos, espero aprender muchas cosas de este (foro de electrónica) y también ayudarlos en lo que pueda, quisiera saber mas de magnetismo y sobre la energía libre infinita, y hacer prototipos aun que sea ilegal...y al igual saber de micro controladores.
                                         Muchas gracias y un saludo a todos.


----------



## eduardo luis yepez (Abr 2, 2013)

hola muchachos soy nuevo tengo 4 años de estar en trabajando la electrónica soy un apasionado a ella no la trabajo diario x cuestiones de otro trabajo pero me  gusta desde que era un niño[/QUOTE]


----------



## sanfabricio (Abr 2, 2013)

Hola gente linda de este foro, mi nombre es Fabrizio resido en Valencia España pero soy argentinio, econtre esta foro hace unos dias estoy mas que contento ya que mis conocimientos de electronica soy muy basicos, lo hago como hobbye, pero he logrado contruir un tacometro de leds gracias a ustedes, desde ya muchas gracias y quedo a vuestra disposicion para lo que necesiten y este dentro de mi alcance, un saludo.


----------



## frango (Abr 2, 2013)

Hola, Me llamo Francisco y soy técnico en electrónica industrial y me apasiona la electrónica y las nuevas tecnologías, un estupendo foro. Un saludo.


----------



## 19Alexis84 (Abr 2, 2013)

Hola, yo me llamo Alexis y soy de Madrid, siempre me ha gustado mucho todo lo relacionado con la electrónica, pero la verdad es que la tengo bastante olvidada.... Aún así espero aportar mi experiencia con las cosas que sí sé.

Saludos!


----------



## misilba5111 (Abr 2, 2013)

Hola, Saludos a toda la Comunidad desde Chile, espero entre todos podamos intercambiar conocimiento y aprender cada día mas...


----------



## matildaa (Abr 3, 2013)

hola mi nombre es matilda y solo espero q*ue* pueda aprender mucho


----------



## cainarg (Abr 3, 2013)

Hola a todos desde Buenos Aires! espero aprender al máximo y preguntar lo justo y necesario.
Soy diseñador gráfico pero me gusta mucho la electrónica orientada a pedales de efectos musicales, amplificadores, Leds y muchos otros temas...
Muchas gracias a todos por adelantado!!!


----------



## hugourban (Abr 3, 2013)

saludos, mi nombre es hugo urban y soy del estado de mexico en mexico, me dedico al mantenimiento de computadoras y me gustaria aprender mucho sobre electronica, soy principiante, muchas gracias por el foro


----------



## johandanielcuellar (Abr 3, 2013)

hola a todos soy de colombia y espero aprender mucho de los foros sobre todo del manejo de los microcontroladores.


----------



## Caturro (Abr 3, 2013)

Hola Gente emprendedora, me encansa saber de  personas con tantas ganas de aprender y ayudar  a los demas. Soy Carlos Arturo "Caturro Gutierrez, de la Ciudad de Cali, Colombia. Me gustaria saber de todos y cada uno de ustedes todo sobre electronica y robotica. Soy un empirico y hasta ahora estoy aprendiendo y me gustaria salir adelante. Gracias a todos de antemano


----------



## joferiste (Abr 3, 2013)

Hola a todos, con deseo de sumar igual que todos, espero me puedan ayudar con un tema que ya postee, un enorme saludo a todos.


----------



## antswer (Abr 3, 2013)

Hola amigos soy Antonio Zambrano de Venezuela, soy casi Ing. Electricista y espero poder ayudarlos en esa área ademas de la electrónica la cual me gusta mucho.


----------



## Glafiro (Abr 3, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Glafiro y quisiera saber si me puedes facilitar el diagrama electronico de una soldadora de alta frecuencia para pvc o lona, ya que quiero construir una para sellar lona.Gracias te lo agradecería muchisimo.


----------



## Ginkotsu (Abr 3, 2013)

Buenas noches. Mi nombre es Lucas. Soy de argentina. Tengo 19 años. Soy casi técnico electromecánico y me gustaria compartir ideas, ayuda a quienes me sea posible e informarme para algunos proyectos (Algunos ambiciosos y otros no tanto) que tengo en la cabeza. Saludos a todos


----------



## blacksoul (Abr 3, 2013)

hola a todos, mi nombre es paul nacho, soy de Concepcion, Chile, tengo 17, estoy en la especialidad electronica de mi liceo CEAT (por si alguien lo conoce) y quisiera brevemente AGRADECER EN GENERAL A TODOS EN ESTA PAGINA POR VUESTRA AYUDA ya que desde antes de entrar a mi especialidad que hago uno que otro invento, amplificadores tambien, y todo lo que necesitaba saber, desde la conexion de un simple condensador hasta el que rayos era la energia simetrica, todo lo supe de esta pagina, asi que sobre todo a quienes les gusta ayudar aqui les agradezco y sepan que sus ayudas no son en vano... cuando me toque tendre que ayudar yo ahora  para devolver la mano. saludos a todos!


----------



## juanki3286 (Abr 4, 2013)

Hola amigos mi nombre es Juan Carlos ,soy tecnico en electronica recibido en el ENET Nº28 de Buenos Aires en el año 1981
Tengo un taller de reparaciones 
Les dejo saludos a todos


----------



## juanmanuelMG (Abr 4, 2013)

Encantado de participar en este foro, un saludo


----------



## roka10 (Abr 4, 2013)

Holaa, me presento,, mi nombre es Pablo y bueno me gusta mucho la electronica, soy muy novato pero me gustaria aprender muchas cosas de este foro ,, saludosss,, quien me pueda dar una manito por donde empezarr se lo agradeseria..


----------



## carlosamador (Abr 4, 2013)

Hola amigos mi nombre es Carlos y soy de México soy electrónico espero poder ayudarlos en lo que pueda, saludos.


----------



## caballerofelipe (Abr 4, 2013)

hola saludos a todos los diyers y gente que coopera de buena gana en FE. espero aportar en la medida de lo posible y por supuesto aprender de todos aquellos que contribuyen

saludos


----------



## Garfio (Abr 4, 2013)

Hola a todos soy tecnologo en electronica y espero poder contribuir con esta comunidad gracias


----------



## itor34 (Abr 5, 2013)

hola amigos soy nuevo en este apacionante foro, espero ser de ayuda para lo que necesiten y que me puedan ayudar, desde ya grasias


----------



## Marthian (Abr 5, 2013)

Saludos a todos

desde acá me siento muy motivado por estar en este sitio web compartiendo toda clase de información u conocimiento

mi nombre es Freddy Campos un abrazo y cordial saludo desde Venezuela


----------



## Asu (Abr 5, 2013)

Hola chicos una aficionada mas a la electrónica, aunque nuca postee si os leo a menudo.

saludos


----------



## juanaris3 (Abr 5, 2013)

hola a todos mi nombre es juan taveras desde republica dominicana, espero poder pasarla bien con el foro e intercambiar ideas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 5, 2013)

bienvenidos ¡¡¡¡ esperan se sientan a gusto en la comunidad
saludos a todos


----------



## monica15 (Abr 5, 2013)

Hola. Mi nombre monica tengo 21 años; actualmente estudio ing electrónica -6 semestre-y la razón por la que me registre es por qué cada vez que aprendo algo, me doy cuenta que sé menos. Asi que espero aprender de uds. Gracias!!


----------



## hechicer1 (Abr 5, 2013)

hola a todos soy un neófito en electrónica pero espero seguir prendiendo con ustedes desde ya gracias


----------



## Martinez10 (Abr 5, 2013)

Soy Martinez 10, soy tècnico en electrònica, pero ahora estoy jubilado, por edad, espero "todavìa" adquirir conocimientos, con vuestra ayuda, y si es posible colaborar con Uds.


----------



## roegomez (Abr 5, 2013)

Hola soy Rolando un aficionado a la electronica con muchas ganas de aprender. saludos


----------



## gardef (Abr 5, 2013)

Hola que tal me llamo Edgar alonso ,soy un apasionado de la electronica,las instalaciones ,el gps y equipo electronico ultrasonico,saludos a todos,cualquier cuestion que pueda ayudar ,y esta a mi alcance con gusto les digo,,gracias a todos


----------



## celtec44 (Abr 5, 2013)

hola espero ser util a este foro ayudar y aprender de todos gracias mi nombre celtec


----------



## forumisto (Abr 6, 2013)

Hola a todos,
Trato de recuperar mi afición a la electrónica despues de años abandonada en favor de la informática.
Espero aprender de todos y aportar hasta donde llegue.


----------



## ser85ar (Abr 6, 2013)

Hola. Hace un momento buscando información sobre como reparar una maquina de coser llegue a este foro. Por lo que he visto esta muy interesante. Leere los temas y si puedo llegar a ayudar en algo, con gusto lo haré. Saludos.


----------



## ROZENDO (Abr 6, 2013)

hola soy rosendo un gusto de  pertenecer a  un grupo de personas con la misma pasión y dispuesto colaborar mutuamente y muchas ganas de aprender , saludos


----------



## Carlos Alberto Martinez A (Abr 6, 2013)

Hola Soy Carlos Alberto Martínez Astorga, Un Aficionado a La Electrónica, me gusta mucho La Reparación de Tvs, Video Audio y todo lo relacionado con La Electrónica, Deseando Aprender Mucho de Vosotros en Este Foro, y si en algo puedo Colaborar con Gusto lo Haré, Saludos a Todos Vosotros...


----------



## sert19 (Abr 6, 2013)

hola a todos mi nombre es eduardo tengo 17 años y curso el 4to semestre de la vocacional tengo la carrera de sistemas digitales y pues el post me agrada espero poder ayudar con sus dudas y q me resuelvan las mias bueno eso es todos saludos a todos


----------



## gosj (Abr 7, 2013)

hola acabo de registarme en esta sala soy electricista y me gustaria aprender un poco mas y aportar en la sala y claro puedan ayudarme saludos a todos


----------



## GUION (Abr 7, 2013)

Hola,muchas gracias por aceptarme en el foro...soy un aficionado a la electrónica, desde las radio y amplificadores valvulares, hasta los circuitos integrados ...así que me pondré a leer y preguntaré y responderé dentro de mis posibilidades lo que me quieran preguntar...saludos totales..


----------



## gabogabinii (Abr 7, 2013)

Hola! soy gabogabinii y tengo conocimientos básicos en electrónica analógica y digital.Estoy aquí para curiosear proyectos y aprender un poco de todo, me interesan mas que nada los generadores de todo tipo, aunque la verdad no se mucho de ellos ni de CA. Saludos!


----------



## avrelo (Abr 8, 2013)

Hola a tod@s!! Me encanta la electrónica y aunque no le dedique mucho tiempo ahora quiero ponerme al dia y que mejor que este foro.

Un saludo


----------



## Lubinero (Abr 8, 2013)

Hola a todos, os felicito por el foro!!


----------



## daddy2011 (Abr 8, 2013)

Hola a todos los integrantes del foro, este es mi mensaje de presentacion recien ahora ya que hace algun tiempo visito el mismo y por vagancia no los habia saludado.
Felicitaciones al/los admin y mods del mismo este es ademas de un foro increible en cuanto a material y en valores humanos por lo que he visto. Saludos y espero poder aportar mi granito de arena!


----------



## blanch (Abr 8, 2013)

hola me llamo blanca soy estudiante de esime zacatenco (IPN) el foro se me hace muy interesante, realmente mis conocimientos en electrónica soy básicos pero me interesa empaparme de este tema, no solo por mi carrera si no por que es interesante, muy versátil y entretenido


----------



## compratodoled (Abr 9, 2013)

Hola buenas tardes, estamos empezando con una tienda online de iluminación Led, de electronica tenemos conocimientos básicos pero seguro que en este foro empezaremos a aprender que es de lo que se trata
Saludos
Jesús


----------



## PANC (Abr 9, 2013)

mi nombre es panc y empeze con el pie izquierdo en el foro pero espero aprender y compartir informacion con los demas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 9, 2013)

y quien no empezó con el pie izquierdo,yo también cuando comenze en el foro ,infringi alguna que otra norma,
bienvenido al foro todos y todas ¡¡¡


----------



## PANC (Abr 9, 2013)

todavía no tengo esos conocimientos sino me hubiera gustado ayudarte


----------



## pelikno (Abr 10, 2013)

Hola a todos! estaba buscando foros de electronica y creo que este es uno de los mas grandes. Pues nada mis nociones son lo basico que te enseñan en la FP pero hay ganas de aprender

un saludo


----------



## xaluga (Abr 10, 2013)

hola. 
soy Xaluga. buenas a todos espero que esten bien.
estudie elctronica con los electroduendes de la bola de cristal *"Alaska, fangoria* ahora)  buenisimo estudiante  técnico especialista en electronica. pero ejerci del 88 al90 , poco. espero recuperar la teoria y más los trucos de  taller pues es lo que desconozco.
interesa Audio antiguo y algo de electrodomesticos. repasando de teoria ayudare lo que pueda.
salutations.



entre con un tema amplificador  Inkel ak 600 y se ve que habia uno reciente pero no me reindica,
je  como se diga,,,, pruebo..


----------



## ctxmx (Abr 10, 2013)

hola soy nuevo  un saludo


----------



## Neutronik (Abr 10, 2013)

Hola me llamo Frank me gusta la robotica y todo lo referente a la electronica de potencia, mis amigos me apodan Neutron

Un saludo.


----------



## lauromdls (Abr 10, 2013)

hola me llamo lauro y soy el nuevo, no se nada de electronica pero espero aprender por lomenos lo basico


----------



## dalerojo (Abr 10, 2013)

hola a todos.me llamo paulino soy de buenos aires argentina.estudie reparacion de tv en el 82.hoy a los 60 años quiero poner en practica lo que  aprendi.como me cuesta..!!! Asi que el foro me va a tener que aguantar.y tener paciencia...


----------



## luchito (Abr 11, 2013)

hola amigos  soy nuevo en este foro que me parece increíble, mi nombre es Luis . trabajo en la Universidad Ricardo Palma( LIMA),en Lab.de Electrónica,soy Electrónico,y enseño  a los alumnos hacer Impresos con Programas Multisim 10.,EAGLE, Proteus, Circuitmaker y otros , espero aprender bastante de Uds,y colaborar con el foro. 
saludos


----------



## Emi864 (Abr 11, 2013)

Hola a todos electrónicos!!!! Mi nombre es Emiliano y soy Argentino!!
 Técnico electrónico y estudiante de Ing. Electrónica, me sumo a esta comunidad electrónica para aprender más y si es posible para ayudar a quienes lo necesites con mis escasos conocemientos!!

 Saludos!!!


----------



## antury (Abr 11, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Fernando de Bogota-Colombia, estudie ingenieria electronica y estoy estudiando desarrollo de software, deseo poder aprender de todos sus aportes y espero poder aportar algo a esta gran comunidad.


----------



## TsukiNoHana (Abr 11, 2013)

Mucho gusto, me llamo Perla y soy estudiante de Ingeniería en Comunicaciones y Electronica,me cuesta trabajo entender algunas cosas asi que ojala pueda aprender mucho de todos ustedes, y en lo que pueda aportare con gusto.


----------



## el pinsas (Abr 11, 2013)

hola a todos me presento mi nonbre es ricardo soy aficionado ala electronica y con muy pocos conocimintos espero aprender de ustedes gracias saludes de antemano


----------



## tokiha (Abr 11, 2013)

Hola, se podria decir que casi nueva (en presentarme y en escribir -_-), estudio ingenieria en Mecatronica. Me encanta esto pero me estresa no saber que hacer cuando no funciona algo.. TT.TT
Pero haci es la vida. Espero poder ayudarlos y que me ayuden y todo bien.. y bien


----------



## Javier215 (Abr 11, 2013)

Hola, Soy nuevo aunque tengo tiempo de visitar el foro me he animado a unirme.
Me encanta todo lo relacionado con la electrónica, espero ampliar mis conocimientos con el foro que es muy bueno.


----------



## zpv007 (Abr 11, 2013)

Saludos gente de Foros de Electronica. Mi nombre es Victor y soy de Mexico Distrito Federal.
Soy un mega-novato pero siempre me ha apasionado la electronica y aunque hago mis mini-pininos; quiero saber mas y mas y aprender sobre esto.- Me encantaria aprender de resistencias y en general lo basico de electronica para hacer algo para mi. Espero me puedan dar algo de su conocimiento y paciencia para cumplir con este proposito. Sin mas por el momento y para NO aburrirlos de mas, aqui andamos. SUERTE


----------



## vire6845 (Abr 12, 2013)

Hola, la electrónica es lo que mas me apasiona por eso me la paso buscando proyectos que pueda realizar y asi aprender mucho mas.


----------



## byloren (Abr 12, 2013)

Hola soy byloren, me gusta mucho la electronica entre otras cosas y creo que podre encontrar lo que busco y ayudar en alguna medida con mis experiencias. Un saludo


----------



## RobertoC (Abr 12, 2013)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Roberto y soy de La Plata, Argentina. Soy apasionado de la Electronica, hago cerveza artesanal y soy de Estudiantes de La Plata.


----------



## elrolox (Abr 12, 2013)

Soy El Rolo, me llamo Rolando, soy de El Salvador Centro América, estudiante de electrónica.


----------



## DiegoPinto (Abr 12, 2013)

Muy buenas, soy Diego Pinto, estudiante de Ing. Electrónica en Colombia, adoro la comida, me gusta toda clase de música menos reggaetón, vallenato y joropo, me intrigan los proyectos, sobre todo los que tienen que ver con automatizacion


----------



## tecnotronic (Abr 12, 2013)

Hola como están. Soy Carlos técnico en electrónica con 20 años de experiencias


----------



## Electricidad Reyes (Abr 12, 2013)

hola saludo cordiale a todos soy Luis Reyes tecnico en electricidad y electronica automotriz y soy Dominicano


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 12, 2013)

bienvenidos bienvenidos  ¡¡¡


----------



## daniel Larios (Abr 12, 2013)

hola soy estudiante egresado en electronica quisiera intercambiar conocimientos saludos de GDL...


----------



## Conrado (Abr 12, 2013)

Buenas noches mi monbre es Conrado, de Venezuela, apasionado a la electronica. Agredecido por aceptarme en esta comunidad .Gustosamente dispuesto en colaborar.


----------



## alberto angeles (Abr 13, 2013)

hola a todos soy un poco viejo 63 años (40 de ejercer electronica y fotonica) me pongo a sus ordenes y espero poder aportar algo de la experiencia en electronica robotica optica laser y acustica 
correo personalcomo-no-cumplo-las-normas-del-foro--me-editaron-mi-mensaje.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 13, 2013)

bienvenido alberto ,el correo no puede ir en el cuerpo del mensaje,puedes ponerlo en tu perfil.
muchas gracias


----------



## yonnyc2011 (Abr 13, 2013)

Buenas noches colegas y compañeros del campo de la electrónica!!! soy estudiante de electrónica!!! me gusta compartir información, aunque me gusta la automatización como muchos de mis amigos quiero demostrar que no todo es con pic´s, hay cientos de formas de hacer muchos procesos sin tener que programar!!!!


----------



## Leodanf (Abr 13, 2013)

Hola a todos.... mis mas cordiales saludos sean para cada uno de los que pertenecen a esta comunidad. Soy Leodanf Guerrero de Colombia. Desde hace como tres años me enseñaron el arte de la electrónica de manera empírica pero hoy día me propuse prepararme y capacitarme para tener un mejor rendimiento laboral y personal por lo cual espero que de manera muy sencilla me brinden un poco de sus conocimientos, al igual que yo puedo colaborarles en lo poco que me han enseñado en la vida... les agradezco su ayuda y no siendo mas... les deseo éxitos en su diario vivir...    LEODANF G.


----------



## Faye (Abr 13, 2013)

Saludos, yo estudio ingeniería Mecatrónica y recién comienzo a aprender electrónica. Me gusta aprender por mi cuenta por lo que espero que con sus aportaciones pueda lograrlo. También me gustaría poder aportar algo en el futuro. Éxito!


----------



## taveras (Abr 14, 2013)

saludos a todos, soy taveras desde santo domingo y estoy encantado de estar en este grandioso foro.


----------



## joquimo (Abr 14, 2013)

hola amigos soy nuevo en este apacionante foro, me llamo josé


----------



## yassicokv (Abr 14, 2013)

Hola colegas mi nombre es dima jose yassicokv soy estudiante de segundo semestre de ing electronica, . se preguntaran por que el nombre raro y eso ,es por que mi papa es ruso y mi mama es bogotana me crie en colombia y nunca he viajado a rusia, tampoco hablo nada de ruso. en fin estoy aqui por que un pajarito por ahi me dijo que aqui me podian ayudar sobre dudas que tenga de ing electronica.


----------



## yordi93 (Abr 14, 2013)

hola a todos mi nombre es Yordi y estudio ingeniería electromecánica y creo que este for de sera de mucha ayuda en todos los proyectos que tenga que realizar


----------



## jmth (Abr 14, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Jose Manuel y estoy en el primer curso de Ingeniería Electrónica Industrial y Automática de la UPV (Valencia), vengo a dar mucho la lata y hacer muchas preguntas, y si se puede ayudar en algo, pues también, quién sabe. Tengo un nivel de práctica algo más alto de lo que consideraría normal para lo que he estudiado (hace 3 años que no estudiaba electrónica) y ciertas nociones en programación y simulación de circuitos con PICs.


----------



## mastor (Abr 14, 2013)

Hola me llamo jorge soy de Ecuador me gusta mucho la electronica industrial  espero ayudar de lo mejor posible y aprender mucho


----------



## lordnikon (Abr 15, 2013)

hola..mi nombre es angel murillo y soy una persona con amplios conocimientos en electronica, seria grandioso poder intercambiar ideas, puntos de vista, etc...  

"el conocimiento es libre y se comparte"....ese es mi lema 

muchas gracias por aceptarme en este foro de antemano considerenme mas que a un colega un amigo...


----------



## lepa (Abr 15, 2013)

Saludos, soy lepa,    soy de Los Estados Unidos Mexicanos
desde siempre me a gustado todo lo que tenga ruedas, y quisiera contactar con personas que conoscan del tema de computadoras de carroz   

como pais socio comercial y estrategico del tio sam las refacciones electronicas son caras, los sueldos y salarios son bajos, eso si tienes empleo formal, con una poblacion donde casi la mitad padece hambre (que no dan 3 comidas al dia en cantidad y calidad nutrimental adecuados para un sano desarrollo y crecimiento) , donde la precidencia (el puesto de precidente) se compro y en las proximas eleciones se vendera al mejor postor.         

Por lo mismo y como mis conocimientos en eletronica son: "Que la electricidad no por que no se vea signicfica que no hay"    :babear:


----------



## ionixfajardo (Abr 15, 2013)

jmth dijo:


> Hola, me llamo Jose Manuel y estoy en el primer curso de Ingeniería Electrónica Industrial y Automática de la UPV (Valencia), vengo a dar mucho la lata y hacer muchas preguntas, y si se puede ayudar en algo, pues también, quién sabe. Tengo un nivel de práctica algo más alto de lo que consideraría normal para lo que he estudiado (hace 3 años que no estudiaba electrónica) y ciertas nociones en programación y simulación de circuitos con PICs.


Bienvenido mi hermano soy william de colombia por lo que comentas en tu presentacion te voy a poner pereque (molestias) en lo de programacion me apasiona mucho el tema pero soy novato saludos desde colombia


----------



## jhosetp (Abr 15, 2013)

hola compañeros soy jose bueno no empeze con buen pie esto es de bien venida y yo ya buscando ayuda.voy a terminar ya mi especialidad de electronica pero ay cosas k se aprenden en el juego y bueno me gustaria aprender mas.suert espero tambien ayudar.(Y)


----------



## martin alberto martinez (Abr 15, 2013)

quetal!!  aqui un saludo desde uruapan michoacan.
Aficionado ala ciencia, trabajo en audio electricidad y electronica.


----------



## ionixfajardo (Abr 15, 2013)

martin alberto martinez dijo:


> quetal!!  aqui un saludo desde uruapan michoacan.
> Aficionado ala ciencia, trabajo en audio electricidad y electronica.


Bienvenido mi hermano estas en el sitio indicado, espero poder servirte en lo que a mi alcance este posible, soy tecnico electronico ya hace algunos años; todos los dias se aprende total en horabuena. william. saludo desde Bogota/colombia


----------



## leopaez21 (Abr 15, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy Leonardo Páez Nieves, estudiante de Ingeniería electrónica,
Encontré este foro buscando información acerca de Proteus. Muy contento de estar acá y espero compartir con ustedes... Desde Colombia un afectuoso saludo !!!!!


----------



## Joselito carnabal (Abr 15, 2013)

Hola a todos, no sé nada de electrónica, pero quiero aprender. 
Gracias.


----------



## lieri (Abr 16, 2013)

Hola gente! Soy Lieri y en lo que los pueda ayudar con respecto a la electronica estare disponible. Saludos a todos!


----------



## TaC (Abr 16, 2013)

Hola a todos! llevo un par de dias dando la brasa a los compañeros, y no había visto este hilo. Creo que lo más correcto es presentarme aquí. 

Bueno, pues en mi caso siempre me ha gustado la electrónica, pero nunca me había metido de lleno en ella. Hace poco me dieron un bolsón enorme con componentes analógicos de todo tipo, y la verdad es que me gustaría saber darles buena utilidad, por eso voy a empezar a pasarme por aquí muy a menudo.


----------



## keyzinte (Abr 16, 2013)

Que tal Sres, un placer poder servir, espero ser de gran zoporte, saludos.

Mi especialidad es en Audio profecional e instrumentos musicales electronicos


----------



## rocktronic (Abr 16, 2013)

hola amigos buen foro


----------



## onyr (Abr 16, 2013)

Hola me llamo Ony Rodríguez, soy asiduo de la experimentación electrónica, hace tiempo la tengo abandonada pero ahora cuento con su ayuda para continuar. Me gusta sobre todo la construcción de amplificadores de audio, gracias a todos.


----------



## atropal (Abr 16, 2013)

Hola soy emilio.. y pues me gusto mucho este foro con buena informacion que me ha servido de mucho... y espero asi como muchos poder contribuir con alguno en sus dudas.... me gusta mucho lo que es la programacion en C y todo lo que sea de trabajar con pics


----------



## Xavi2 (Abr 17, 2013)

Hola chicos, me llamo Xavi y soy aficionado a las chapuzas, como no tengo idea de electrónica pero me apasiona el tema, con vuestro permiso voy a ver si soy capaz de aprender de vosotros.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Obelixal (Abr 17, 2013)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Alfonso y me estoy aficionando a la electrónica, y la verdad este es un buen sitio para aprender de vuestras experiencias.
Saludos


----------



## juancarlosgil (Abr 17, 2013)

hola estimados amigos mi nombre es juan carlos soy de Venezuela un cordial saludo


----------



## walkmanearth (Abr 17, 2013)

Hola a todos ustedes queridos electrónicos, estoy empezando con esta increible disciplina, me recomendaron este site web y me parece muy completo y con una comunidad accesible y dispuesta a enseñar y debatir.  Felicidades al equipo de administradores y a todos los miembros que participan aquí.

¡SALUDOS!


----------



## claudio 3 f (Abr 17, 2013)

Como están compañeros electrónicos, me place compartir en este espacio que nos ofrecen, ya que siempre encontramos distintos problemillas que se solucionan mejor en comunidad agradezco la oportunidad y de mi parte siempre cuenten conmigo como un compañero para colaborarnos éxitos.


----------



## FACT (Abr 17, 2013)

Técnico vocacional con dilatada experiencia en varios campos desde España.
Congratulaciones por el sitio web!


----------



## baguqueso (Abr 17, 2013)

Hola a tod@s.. es una verdadera bendición que existan este tipo de foros.  Quiero mantenerme al día y este me parece el mejor lugar.  Un saludo desde México...


----------



## chenteb (Abr 17, 2013)

me gusta mucho la electrónica soy un aficionado además de otras actividades, muy bueno el foro saludos y por aquí andamos por cierto soy de México


----------



## boina 1 (Abr 17, 2013)

hola soy francisco y estoy dispuesto a aprender de electronica esta pagina tiene mucho de que enseñarnos y a dudas por las cuales tengamos soy de santiago chile  saludos a todos


----------



## batodj (Abr 17, 2013)

amigos  quisiera qe alguien  me ayudara  con  un  circuito  de un  amplificador para   medios


----------



## kikoigo (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola Amigos:

Mi nombre es Kiko de Malaga, estaré encantado de ayudar con mi especialidad que es la programacion de bajo nivel siempre que sea posible. La conexion con los microcontroladores y los programas son mi fuerte.

Por otro lado, me gustaría dedicarle tiempo a otra de mis pasiones, la electronica, pero como soy un NEOFITO...... pues seguramente necesitaré ayuda. No dudeis en preguntar lo que querais.

Un abrazo


----------



## Tachenk (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola a todos,   mi nombre es Jose Angel, y soy el clásico aficionadillo  amateur, con  pocos conocimientos de analogica y mucha curiosidad y ganas de aprender
Espero no ser el cansino de turno preguntando lo que ya se ha contestado cien veces.. yo tambien soy de los que piensan que el buscador es la mejor y mas rápida herramienta..:estudiando:
Mis hobby principal no es este, es la acuariofilia, y también aqui llega la electrónica, aqui si que tengo mas experiencia.. Un saludo.


----------



## flugobando (Abr 18, 2013)

hola buen dia mi nombres es Fredy Lugo soy novato en esto y me entusiasma aprender muchas cosas gracias por todos loa aportes


----------



## achop (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola nuevos compañeros! Soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica (aunque ya he hecho mis pinitos) y espero aprender y compartir ideas entre nosotros...


----------



## Auville (Abr 18, 2013)

hola estimados colegas soy Auville2010 soy un apasionado de la electronica y quiero integrarme al foro para aumentar mis conocimientos en este tema de la FM gracias Redfield arme el FM-LM7001-V1 pero tengo una dificultad y es que en el displey no me aparece la frecuencia inicial de 100 MGZ solo aparece una barra de segmentos oscuros en la parte superior del display agradezco al amigo Redfield me de una ayuda indicandome que ocurrio en este caso Atte Auville2010 de Colombia.


----------



## Lucas22NQN (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola soy lucas de Córdoba, Argentina, me registre para que me asesoren en la construcción de un CDI para motores 2T ya que de electrónica mucho no entiendo, eh estado investigando y quisiera un poco de ayuda por parte de ustedes.


----------



## Jhonkas (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola soy Jhonkas de Gchu, Argentina. me registre para aprender. Así de simple. 
Trabajo como técnico instalador de AVL's (Automatic Vehicle Location) y Sensores de consumo de combustibles en una empresa de rastreo.
No tengo titulo, pero siempre me gusto la electrónica.
Me defino como un autodidacta, que le falta muchísimo por aprender de todas las cosas que le gustaría saber.


----------



## carmenes (Abr 18, 2013)

Es un placer  conoceros es una pagina muy interesante y instructiva espero no molestaros mucho

 muchos saludos para todos


----------



## pontmx (Abr 19, 2013)

Que tal Amigos del mundo. he encontrado mucha ayuda en este foro, hay muchisima información muy valiosa. Estoy terminando mi grado de Ingeniero Mecatrónico en la ciudad de Guadalajara, en el estado de Jalisco, en el grandioso país de México.
No me había presentado, ya que no había sido necesario hacer una pregunta en el foro. Pero ahorita tengo un estoy involucrado en un proyecto y necesito información.
Les agradezco que hagan esta gran labor. Felicitaciones al blog y a todos los que trabajan para que siga funcionando.


----------



## Gubatron (Abr 19, 2013)

Hola a todos!!! Mi nombre es German, soy de Costa Rica, soy Tecnico en Electronica y programador de PICs en Ensambler, mas de 30 años de experiencia en Electronica, espero colaborar en el foro, Gracias!!


----------



## EA3BIL (Abr 19, 2013)

Pues eso, otro más al foro.

Espero encontrar y poder aportar cosillas que sean interesantes.

Un saludo a tod@s,
Rafa.


----------



## enrique gongar (Abr 19, 2013)

¡Saludos a todos!

Me llamo Enrique González, vivo en Coahuila México, y soy Radiotécnico especialista en Televisores de cinescopio, espero poder aportar y compartir datos ó información con quienes lo puedan requerir.

¡Gracias por brindarme un espacio en este foro!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 19, 2013)

bienvenidos ¡¡¡


----------



## DRP91 (Abr 19, 2013)

gracias a los administradores... esta pagina es de gran ayuda para todos sigan adelante los felicito


----------



## jrvs79 (Abr 19, 2013)

Saludos! soy rafael estoy aqui para conseguir ayuda de sus conocimientos


----------



## katiuso (Abr 20, 2013)

Buenos días a tod@s me llamo Enrique y un poco entrado en años tengo experiencia en electrónica moderna pero ahora estoy con lo antiguo válvulas pues siempre me han llamado y es muy entretenido el mundo de las mismas ya he reparado varios aparatos que se daban por desechos y es muy gratificante  oírlos funcionar otra vez pensando que ellos fueron los pioneros de la electrónica moderna


----------



## Petrusco (Abr 20, 2013)

Hola, soy Martin, ing electrónico egresado de la UTN, estoy aquí para colaborar en lo que pueda.
Mi esperiencia es haciendo proyectos de ingeniería de automatización, comunicaciones, cctv para clientes de Oil and Gas. Me especializo en diseñar soluciones a nivel sistema. Por ejemplo el sistema SCADA Y comunicaciones del gasoducto Juana Azurduy. Sistemas de F&G de varias plantas de YPF. Sistemas de acueducto, oleoductos, gasoductos, plantas de bombeo, plantas compresoras, etc. Ingeniería básica y de detalle.
Bueno, no escribo más para no aburrir. Si sirve a alguien lo que sé, solo pregunten, aquí estoy.

Martín.


----------



## jffrc (Abr 20, 2013)

Hola soy de Venezuela Cumana Estado Sucre, espero aprender con este excelente foro y aportar algunas ideas sobre programación


----------



## fen2006 (Abr 20, 2013)

saludos a todos me llamo fernando y soy de venezuela estado anzoategui. con ganas de aprender mas de electronica y ayudar a quien lo necesite...


----------



## roy029 (Abr 20, 2013)

hola me llamo diego soy tecnico en electronica y me gusta este sitio y espero aprender mas ..............gracias


----------



## jhonnyx161 (Abr 20, 2013)

Hola 

Mi nombre es Jhonny Soy de Chile , estudie electrónica en un liceo técnico e ingeniería en informática .
Llegue al foro en mi intento de fabricar un tacometro con led para mi moto el cual todavía me da la pelea   jajaja ,
eso amigos saludos !!


----------



## Walter David (Abr 20, 2013)

hola gente del foro me llamo walter la electrinica no es mi sosten (pero ayuda), es un hobby para mi y me gusta mucho, mis conocimientos son pequeños y espero aprender mucho mas de lo que se,me gusta inventar circuitos, reparar etapas amplificadoras y de potencia, diseñarlas, romperme el coco con los tv y bueno eso es todo saludos nuevamente.


----------



## Pandalo (Abr 20, 2013)

Saludos , Mi nombre es Manuel Trejo, y soy estudiante de Ingeniería Mecatrónica. Me uní al foro por que hay muchos temas de ayuda, proyectos interesantes y mucha información que sirve para desarrollarse, así que espero aportar algo a la comunidad.


----------



## Omar Vera (Abr 20, 2013)

Hola todos:
                Me llamo Omar, bueno pues soy nuevo en el foro, estudio electrónica, como voy viendo esta pagina es la mejor que haya visto, muy interesante, me gusta como se participa en este foro.. La forma en la que se explica, lo que se comparte, las herramientas, todo esta muy bueno, es el mejor lugar para encontrar información básica y mucho mas. Gracias a todos por hacer parte de esta gran comunidad. A cada día serán más en el mundo de la electrónica y que mejor lugar para empezar, si no es este foro.. Gracias..!


----------



## viruse (Abr 21, 2013)

Hola a todos, me llamo Andres Ruiz, aficionado a la electrónica, recien jubilado y ahora con tiempo para dedicar algo a este tema


----------



## samuel38 (Abr 21, 2013)

Hola espero aprender de todos ud. ya que es lo que busco saludos a todos


----------



## tritonsat (Abr 21, 2013)

Hola a todos excelente foro 





> ```
> 
> ```


----------



## prosas (Abr 21, 2013)

Hola soy prosas y les quiero decir que me estoy volviendo un fanático de la electrónica.
Me da gusto encontrar en este foro a gente afín a mi hobby.
Saludos Cordiales a todos los participantes del foro y gracias a: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/
por darlos la oportunidad de reunirnos.


----------



## alex record (Abr 22, 2013)

Hola que tal, soy Alejandro Gallegos y me gusta mucho la electrónica, aun me falta mucho por aprender pero en lo que pueda estaré apoyando, es un gusto que podamos compartir conocimientos y experiencias, saludos a todos y nos estamos leyendo.


----------



## acaguazu (Abr 22, 2013)

Me atrajo la posibilidad de incursionar en temas nuevos en electronica y de estar conectados a esta comunidad para estar actualizado y buscar informacion.

_____________________________________

*Nota del Moderador:*

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*08)* No coloques tu pregunta en el primer lugar que te aparezca, *busca un tema similar* a lo que estas consultando.

Tema movido al lugar correcto


----------



## pajaro020 (Abr 22, 2013)

Hola buenas tardes, les cuanto que soy de Argentina, soy muy nuevo en esto. Tengo 50 años y es algo que había quedado pendiente en mí de aprender. Se que en este foro hay mucho y excelente material que todos van aportando y está bueno.  Espero aportar mi granito de arena, para que esto siga creciendo.- Gracias!!!


----------



## Ice Crystal Silver (Abr 22, 2013)

Muy buena tarde tengan todos ustedes, soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, radico en México y gracias por aceptarme en esta gran comunidad, espero poder ayudar a esta causa que es la de compartir conocimientos, muchas gracias y aquí estamos para lo que se ofrezca, saludos...


----------



## nelsondmc (Abr 22, 2013)

Hola a todos soy estudiante de Ing. mecánica ya terminado últimos semestres, soy de Colombia. Me gusta aprender de todo un poquito, y gracias por la información que me ha sido muy útil, y espero yo poder ayudar........cordial saludo.


----------



## Vicarious (Abr 22, 2013)

Hola, soy cuasi ingeniero mecatrónico, interesado en control automático y pues la electrónica es algo que me parece importante para lo que quiero, soy de México y espero poder ayudar más de lo que espero me ayuden.


----------



## gramatiquero (Abr 22, 2013)

Hola a todos. Soy Gramatiquero, nuevito en el foro y espero que pueda ser de ayuda a alguien y poder ser ayudado también para quitarme mis dudas sobre las cosas que me interesan. Soy músico y melómano, así que toco de oído con la electrónica pero soy muy perseverante!!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 23, 2013)

¡Hola Chicos!, bienvenidos a esta gran comunidad, sientanse en familia!


----------



## martha78 (Abr 23, 2013)

Por favor, ... vamos a trabajar por el progreso de la ciencia y la tecnología


----------



## luillo (Abr 23, 2013)

hola amigos, me acabo de suscribir, espero poder ser de ayuda para alguien, y espero me puedan ayudar en mis reparaciones de ser necesario!!!


----------



## joelhcch (Abr 23, 2013)

Soy Ing. en teleco, pero hace tiempo me decante por la optica, asi que me gustaria recordar lo que aprendi de electronica y claro aprender mas...

saludos


----------



## gilbertorres (Abr 23, 2013)

Hola saludos a todos y todas soy maestro industrial en electromecanica me fascina la electronica hacer cicuitos caseros utiles en casa saludos desde Valencia Venezuela


----------



## abelg (Abr 24, 2013)

Hola

Me llamo Abelardo Guedes vivo en Yaracuy, Venezuela y me apasiona la electrónica. Soy Programador de computadoras y me gusta mucho este foro


----------



## Edubot95 (Abr 24, 2013)

hola soy de argentina y no soy muy experto,soy muy aficionado a la electronica por mas que la mayoria de las veces no entienda varias cosas.... espero aprender mucho de este foro que por lo que veo es genial


----------



## DAN (Abr 24, 2013)

hola que tal soy de guatemala tengo 19  soy aficionadicimo a la electronica  estudio ingenieria en electronica industrial  en la universidad soy tecnico en mantenimiento de pc  soy algo novato pero en lo que pueda no dudare en ayudar


----------



## b0ngz (Abr 24, 2013)

buenas compañeros soy aficcionado por compromiso a la electrónica. un saludo.


----------



## Alexeteee (Abr 24, 2013)

Buenas tardes a todos. Me llamo Alejandro, y os escribo desde el sur de España, Jerez de la Frontera concretamente. Tenía cuenta en este foro desde hacía unos años, pero cambié de email, y perdí la cuenta con ello. He sido lector pasivo de este foro, y casi siempre he sido capaz de resolver mis dudas sin tener que preguntar, pero ahora me encuentro con un problema que no puedo solucionar por mi mismo. Tengo que decir, que no soy electrónico, ni tengo ningún título relacionado. Estudio ingeniería industrial, rama mecánica, y la verdad que de electrónica tocamos lo mínimo, así que perdonad mi ignorancia en estos temas.


----------



## rafiki (Abr 24, 2013)

Hola a todos! Soy rafa diaz y soy estudiante de electronica en costa rica  la pagina me gusta mucho, espero poder aprender mucho aqui y tambien lograr ayudar a personas que tengan dudas!


----------



## faider30 (Abr 24, 2013)

Buenas tades como va todo el concejo es que jamas se den por vencido


----------



## osvw (Abr 24, 2013)

ola a todo mi nombre es osvaldo jacquez un nuevo miembro ojala les ayudo un poco ya que este foro me ayuda muchisimo


----------



## elotr0 (Abr 24, 2013)

Bueno esto es, entro acá pa preguntar y si puedo, responder. un saludo!!!! soy ing electronico por cierto.


----------



## ernesto lopez (Abr 24, 2013)

buenas noches  soy nuevo en este foro y espero aportar mis conocimientos en pro de sus conocimientos los míos  y realzar  esta  gran comunidad foro electrónica atte ernesto lopez especialista en electrónica e instrumentación (diseño amplificadores de alta potencia como jo-vi en tiempos libres)


----------



## pipisho (Abr 24, 2013)

Hola a todos los usuarios y administradores de este foro, mi nombre es Julio Salomón, estoy iniciando mis estudios en Ingeniería Mecatrónica.

Me gustaría comenzar con una felicitación a los creadores y administradores de esta pagina, me agrada el orden, respeto y sobre todo la gratitud de poder tener un espacio donde se pueda compartir el conocimiento y la organización de información que tanto hace falta en la actualidad y hablando de manera mas especifica en el esta área de tecnología.

No poseo mucha experiencia ni conocimientos, pero con el avance de mi carrera y estudios espero lograr subir algunos tutoriales y/o publicaciones que puedan ser de gran ayuda, mis intereses hasta ahora, son el audio, el diseño asistido por computadora, la creación de circuitos impresos y experimentales, etc.

Sin mas por el momento, envío un gran saludo a todos desde Puebla, México! (aunque soy originario de Chiapas, Mex.)


----------



## JEYGA (Abr 24, 2013)

Hola a todos, me llamo Gabriel, soy de Mexico, Ecatepec de Morelos, gracias por aceptarme, tengo algun tiempo dedicandome a la reparacion de aparatos electronicos, espero poder ayudar y tambien recivir ayuda, ya que esto de la electronica, avanza a pasos agigantados y los conocimientos adquiridos cuando estudie, se van quedando obsoletos, estoy para servirles.


----------



## ciruss1609 (Abr 24, 2013)

Oye amigo Tratante porque no dejas el codigo donde lo hayas hecho, yo igual lo necesito y lo pienso aplicar a mi escuela, solo  que tenemos un horario de receso  y nuestros tiempos de clase van de 50 min por ejemplo 7:30 a 8:20  y el receso es de 10:50 a 11:30  ayudame por favor, no conosco de electronica por favor


----------



## Satu (Abr 25, 2013)

Buenas, soy Satu y estoy estudiando Electrónica, Robótica y Mecatrónica en la Universidad de Sevilla.
¡Espero aprender muchas cositas por aquí y quién sabe si seré hasta útil!

¡Saludetes!


----------



## power21 (Abr 25, 2013)

Hola a todos, me llamo Juan Carlos y espero aprender lo que se me ha olvidado desde que estudié FP-2 de electrónica, viejos tiempos aquellos.

Un saludo.


----------



## GMUY (Abr 25, 2013)

Buenas, Me presento, Mi Nombre es Gonzalo, Soy de URUGUAY Soy un entusiasta de la electrónica, y por la demanda me estoy metiendo en el mundo de la electrónica automotriz, Soy titulado en Electrónica Digital.y bueno estamos a la orden para compartir nuestro pequeños cocimientos en el tema, Abrazo Grande a Todos Los Compañeros Ω


----------



## jordi2t (Abr 26, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Jordi, soy de Barcelona en España y tengo el titulo de FP2. Es la primera vez que entro en un foro de electrónica y no se todavía como va.
Me imagino que unos seréis unos cracs y otros estaréis empezando esta aventura de ingenio y de ímpetu de hacer uno mismo un producto electrónico.
Me preguntaba si se pueden usar imágenes en el foro para aclarar algunas cosas. Supongo que ja lo sabré cuando vea unos cuantos temas del foro.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 26, 2013)

bienvenido , aquí  ay de todo  genios y aprendices  ,lo bueno es que somos una gran familia que nos ayudamos mutuamente
en cuanto a tu pregunta sobre las imágenes ,solo sigue el link y lee el tuto que muy amablemente creo DJ T3
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-demas-69423/


----------



## MATDM2011 (Abr 26, 2013)

Hola "Colegas", Soy matias, un tecnico electromecáico que cuando conocí la electrónica me gustó y ahora lo tengo de joby (o como se escriba.) h visitados varias foros para ir aprendiendo de a poco...
Es por eso que ahora estoy acá para poder leer más aún y poder llegar a la altura de ustedes..

Desde ya muchas gracias por su atención.


----------



## ciruss1609 (Abr 26, 2013)

Hola amigos, soy de Mexico y estoy aqui porque quiero aprender muchas cosas importantes de sus sabios conocimientos, yo soy Lic, en Informatica pero me llama mucho la atencion de la electronica, pienso que es un gran complemento para mi profesion, bueno gracias por hospedarme en este foro.


----------



## juliangpo (Abr 26, 2013)

Hola, soy Julian Gómez y soy recién llegado a este foro, espero aprender mucho, saludos desde Argentina


----------



## weimarvillarreal (Abr 26, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Weimar Villarreal de Bolivia. Soy Tecnico electronico y actualmente estudio ing. biomedica espero ser de ayuda al igual que otros lo fueron para mi gracias a esas personas que me ayudaron...


----------



## Marcospaul (Abr 26, 2013)

Hola amigo, soy Markos estudiante de ingenieria electronica, en Colombia, espero poder aportar y aprender de todos uds, en este hermoso mundo de la electronica.......................bendiciones


----------



## reallink (Abr 26, 2013)

hola compañeros soy beto, soy mexiano y estudio electronica, este foro me viene de perlas a mi carrera, espero que yo tambien le pueda ser de ayuda


----------



## Mi0s (Abr 27, 2013)

Hola a todos
mi nombre es Gaspar Cahum, estudio Ing. en Mecatronica y espero me puedan ayudar con electronica que en realidad es mi mero coco...
n . n


----------



## almansolar (Abr 27, 2013)

hola amigos,me llamo alfonso (almansolar) soy radioaficionado eco alfa.y dispuesto a colaborar con toda la tropa de arduino y a desentrañar los misterios de esta maravilla.

 un saludo para toda la pagina.....ok


----------



## Owe (Abr 27, 2013)

Buenas Noches, Soy Oswaldo Ramos (OweRam), Tco. en Informática, me gusta la electrónica, me gustaría enrumbarme a la digitalización de Vehículos... como tod@s estoy aquí para ayudar y compartir conocimientos... 

Saludos a tod@s y gracias de antemano!!!


----------



## manuelricardo (Abr 28, 2013)

Hola, soy Manuel, aficionado a la electrónica; agradecido por incluirme en vuestro foro. Tengan muy buen día.


----------



## furganxet (Abr 28, 2013)

Hola de nuevo,vuelvo por aqui despues de un tiempo por razones familiares,pero dispuesto a participar y aprender de los compañeros un saludo a todos.


----------



## takeaway (Abr 28, 2013)

Hola, soy takeaway y soy tecnico diesel. Reparo inyectores y bombas de inyección common rail de todo tipo de vehiculos. Soy tecnico en automocion y aficionado a la electronica. Quizas pueda aportar cosas en lo relacionado a la electronica del automovil. Saludos!


----------



## Varder (Abr 28, 2013)

Saludos Me llamo Christian Soliz soy de bolivia. Estoy entrando al mundo de la electronica con los microncontroladores pic espero que podamos compartir conocimientos y experiencia a traves de este medio.


----------



## gustavo dominguez (Abr 28, 2013)

hola  mi nombre  Gustavo Dominguez   soy del  df  mexico  nuevo para los mejores proyectos de audio profecional    un cordial saludos a todos


----------



## AdemirMachado (Abr 28, 2013)

Hola amigos del foro. Soy de Brasil, periodista y radioaficionado. Tengo especial interés en el software para el diseño de PCB especialmente PCB Wizard. Fuerte 73 de Ademir Machado PT9HP.


----------



## boina 1 (Abr 29, 2013)

hola soy francisco martinez me gusto mucho este foro   para aprender de electrónica saludos


----------



## MartinV56 (Abr 29, 2013)

Gracias, excelente foro, un cordial saludo a todos los miembros


----------



## jsantos (Abr 29, 2013)

Que tal. Me llamo Santos y soy del estado de México
soy mecánico automotriz, estoy interesado en  la parte de control electrónico del automóvil
deseo compartir y aprender todo al respecto

gracias


----------



## chelicote (Abr 29, 2013)

muy buena pagina , es de mucha ayuda!!


----------



## jesussfb1 (Abr 30, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Jesús.

Me gusta la electónica deseo compartir proyectos y de igual forma solicitar ayuda.
Gracias


----------



## marianalopez888 (Abr 30, 2013)

Hola, soy Mariana! gracias por permitirme estár en el foro.


----------



## christianot (Abr 30, 2013)

hola soy christian me gusta este foro donde cada ves puedo aprender mas de electronica gracias por permitirme estas aqui


----------



## AngeLG3E (Abr 30, 2013)

Hola soy Angel soy Venezolano. El foro esta muy bueno. Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## chancha23 (Abr 30, 2013)

hola, soy diego, me agrada formar parte de este foro ya que soy un entusiasta del audio. saludos.


----------



## gahena (Abr 30, 2013)

Buenas tardes! Mi nombre es Emanuel, soy de Argentina, estudié electrónica en la secundaria pero soy enfermero -.- jejeje
Amo la electrónica y ahora se me dió por terminar un amplificador que hice para la guitarra y estoy teniendo inconvenientes. La página está muy buena ahora voy a seguir buscando lo que necesito o lo consulto.


----------



## JOHN2 (Abr 30, 2013)

Buen día mi nombre es John y desea aprender demasiado de este grupo y aportar algunas cosas. QUE VIVA EL CONOCIMIENTO LIBRE Y GRATIS


----------



## Cyrax (May 1, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Andres, me gusta mucho la robotica  y me gustaria aprender mucho mas aqui.


----------



## nathan (May 1, 2013)

me llamo jonathan. me agregue a este foro hace un par de años, cuando inicie con el proyecto de diseñar mi propio amplificador de audio.. Por diferentes motivos aun no he podido iniciar el armado, pero volvere a retomarlo..


----------



## stockjose (May 1, 2013)

saludo me llamo jose de venezuela soy fanatico de la electronica y voto por la energia libre


----------



## dexterqsc (May 1, 2013)

buen dia a todos los compañeros del foro soy nuevo en este foro y quisiera profundizar muchos temas en los que aun me falta por aprender y se que con la ayuda de ustedes lograre estar al tanto de todos los temas que se relacionen en estos foros. gracias por el aporte de cada uno de ustedes.


----------



## yovi (May 1, 2013)

hola soy giovanni de cordoba argentina soy tecnico mecanico y con conocimiento de electronica investigo energia libre y por estos dias estoy viendo el agua como fuente de energia.


----------



## CRIBAL (May 1, 2013)

Hola soy jonathan y me late esta pag espero y aprender de ustedes y si se puede echarles la mano en algún problema q tengan,  en estos momentos estudio mecatrònica y tengo un titulo en técnico en electrónica. 
gracias y adiós heheheh


----------



## kanuvar (May 2, 2013)

Hola gente ! me llamo Neri, soy administrador linux y aficionado a la electronica / robotca, tambien tengo algo de diseño 3d...


----------



## Cristhian daniel (May 2, 2013)

Hola me llamo cristhian soy  aficionado espero aprender mas con ustedes


----------



## jcpablito (May 2, 2013)

hola soy aficionado a la electronica y recien me suscribo al foro me llamo pablo Actualmente estudio Tecnologia en electronica y deseo construir un dado electronico que tenga un 555 un C.I. Contador luego un C.I. registro y luego un C.I. Decoder  y al final que vaya a un display sy alguien me puede ayudar a consegirlo de antemano mi agradecimiento


----------



## gerlin jimenez miranda (May 2, 2013)

hola me llamo gerlin me gusta la electronica mas la parte de sonido


----------



## AITOR BOUTEFEU (May 3, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Aitor y soy estudiante de ingeniería en Deusto-Bilbao.


----------



## proeletrica (May 3, 2013)

Buenas, soy proeletrica y soy tecnico de Electrónica,e soy del Brasil.
¡Espero aprender muchas cositas por aquí .


----------



## geo1415 (May 3, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo y no se si está bien que postee aquí, no encontré otra forma, soy programador Visual Basic autodidacta, no vivo de esto si bien tengo hace mucho 2 clientes, hace poco comencé a leer como programar los pics por desafío personal, me gusta y habiendo probado varias alternativas, llevandome por delante varias piedras, me decidí por Mikrobasic que me es mas sencillo de entender porque mantiene mas o menos la linea con la que estoy acostumbrado a trabajar. Hice un programa en un PIC16F627 para hacer funcionar un lavarropas viejo que no le andaba el programador y funcionó, pero no se trabajar con interrupciones y necesito hacerlo. Este es el motivo por el cual habiendo hecho en mi época cursos de diagramación lógica, me incliné por probar Flowcode 4 ya que me pareció muy interesante la propuesta, ahora tengo que aprender y espero también serles de utilidad.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (May 3, 2013)

Hola muchachos soy nuevo aqui y para cortar rapido tengo 43 años soy de Puerto Rico "natural" estube en el Army aprendi electronica y ahora soy fanatico de diseño de PCB para amplificadores mi primer diseño real is el llamado Dx Super A completamente levantado de 0 hasta ahora, me gusta todo lo que se refiere a nuevos amplificadores y tambien los classicos como el famoso Studio 350, en si no soy un "Guru" como dicen pero soy muy bueno en cuanto a rediseñar "layouts de PCB toma mucho tiempo pero lo disfruto un monton y si alguien nesesita un "help" en cuanto a un diseño de PCB me pueden preguntar y los ayudare lo mejor que pueda "un servidor" tambien hablo y escribo en Ingles I mean no so perfect but I'm there lol. 

Regards
Juan


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 3, 2013)

¡Hola Chicos!, bienvenidos a esta gran comunidad, sientanse en familia!


----------



## elolvidao (May 3, 2013)

Hola amigos del foro. Mi nombre es José, tengo 43 años, y estoy agradecido de que existan lugares virtuales como estos, para poder pedir ayuda o darla a quién lo necesite.
Soy aficionado a la electrónica y tengo conocimientos limitados, pero, una ganas de aprender tremendas.
Vivo en Tucumán, provincia del noroeste de Argentina.


----------



## lugano2006 (May 3, 2013)

Hola a todos, me llamo Lugano soy aficionado a la mecánica y espero aprender mas con ustedes.


----------



## pulpoch (May 4, 2013)

Buenas noches gente, como estan?, agradezco me permitan estar con ustedes, soy PULPOCH, tecnico en electro- electronica, electricidad, mecanica básica, multifacetico y un ser humano comun entre todo, trabajo en casa reparando cosas en un barrio aun no reconocido de la capital zona Retiro, Soy oriundo de San miguel provincia de BsAs, creci y trabajé en paises como Paraguay, Brasil, Chile y aqui, Argentina, laburodistintos tipos de tecnologia aunque me falten unos pasos me defiendo, desde aqui os saludos y espero poder contar con sus aportes como tambien ustedes podran contar con el conocimiento que tengo, comprometido, 2 hijos, persona comun, sin ningun tipo de prejuicios. Aqui estoy para lo que venga y a disposcicion de ustedes tambien.

Un gran abrazo..

Pulpoch..


----------



## mangacha (May 5, 2013)

Hola que tal!!
Un saludo para todos!!
Mi nombre es Sergio y estoy en Argentina. Soy radioaficionado y mi fuerte es la radio, seguramente podremos intercambiar experiencias.


----------



## jluis633 (May 5, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Jose Luis, soy de México y mi profesión es Ingeniero en electrónica, me gusta el foro y estoy comenzando a reparar equipo de audio y video domestico, mi esperiencia es industrial, saludos a todos y espero me puedan apoyar en esta nueva etapa.


----------



## cientificoloco (May 5, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Leonardo... soy de Chile... y me gusta mucho todo lo que tenga que ver con electronica... la pagina la encuentro muy buenisima... la eh recomendado a varios amigo... aqui eh solucionado varias dudas... espero que les valla bien en sus proyectos saludos...


----------



## gasba (May 5, 2013)

hola me llamo Gastòn,soy de argentina, soy un aficionado a la electronica a parte de ser Tècnico, Profesor y estudiante de ingenieria y me gustaría sber mas acerca de este hermoso mundo de la electronica, un abrazo para todos


----------



## DAvidFH86 (May 5, 2013)

HOla a gracias por compartir todos estos articulos y circuito son de muy buen ayuda..Yo arme mi circuito con el TDA 7000 me costo algo de trabajo logra que funcionara pero al fin lo logre..En mi caso no encontre el bb105 el cual reemplace por un 1N4007 y quedo de maravilla.. la bobina L1 ledi 12 espiras de un diametro de 3 mmm y L2 9 vuletas con 5 mm diametro. Gracias ´por compartir saludos


----------



## sergio jesus (May 5, 2013)

hola mi nombre es sergio olivo y soy técnico en electromecánica y actualmente estudio una ingeniería en mecatronica, soy de Nuevo León, México, y gracias a esta pagina he realizado varios circuitos basicos como el puente h para cambiar el giro de un motor de cd


----------



## anubis74 (May 6, 2013)

hola ,mi nombe es leon vargas y ya que mi secundaria fue tecnica me apasiona la electronica,aunque la tengo como hoby no me es indiferente el gran margen de ideas que la misma nos ofrece


----------



## mutter (May 6, 2013)

hola amigos, soy estudiante de elctronica, soy de bogotá Colombia y espero poder aumentar mis conocimientos y compartir con todos en este foro que se ve buenisimo


----------



## Zoprano (May 6, 2013)

hola a todos, es obvio que soy nuevo en este foro y no en la electrónica, ya que eso es lo que estudio, soy de cartagena(Colombia) y espero compartir y aprender mas sobre la electrónica.


----------



## alvaroliza (May 7, 2013)

Hola compañeros. Soy estudiante de Ingeniería Industrial y me gustaría aprender y compartir conocimientos en este foro. Un saludo


----------



## djeddy30 (May 7, 2013)

Hola amigos electronicos, gracias por aceptarme a este maravilloso grupo.... Espero poder aportar a todos ustedes lo mas que se pueda. Saludos desde Delicias, Chihuahua, Mexico.


----------



## zartrix (May 7, 2013)

Buenas buenas! Soy Rodrigo de Argentina! Viendo por primera vez en mi vida un foro de electrónica. Arreglo pc´s, pero más que nada especializado en software, y arreglos/cambios de hardware pero sin meterme mucho en lo electrónico para nada.
Entré a este foro porque se me ocurrió un proyecto bastante básico, o al menos a mi me parece así... así que lo postearé para ver quien me puede orientar, comentar, dar una mano... o lo que sea que puedan ayudarme.
Soy "básico" electrónicamente hablando, aunque algo de idea de soldar por ejemplo tengo (tampoco soy tan tan básico). jajaja

Saludos!


----------



## astrolink (May 7, 2013)

Hola soy Elizabeth y estudio Ingenieria en Computacion. Me suscribi a este foro porque necesito adquirir mas conocimientos en electronica ya que es un tema que no domino tan bien. Espero tambien poder compartir conocimientos nuevos con ustedes. Un cordial Saludo desde la Ciudad de México


----------



## tonydechucho (May 7, 2013)

hola mi nombre es antonio de jesus, por eso el tonydechucho, soy estudiante de instrumentacion electronica de 7mo semestre, se un poco de varias cosas pero no se bastante de muchas otras cosas, soy de xalapa veracruz, en México, y me gustaria ayudar si esta en mi posibilidad, un grato saludo


----------



## Panzonpanzaalegre (May 8, 2013)

Hola amigos todos hola
Mi nombre es Carlos Adrián González Turbina y pues estudio Ingeniería y pues estoy bien panzón, por eso mi nombre.
Quiero aprender mucho y espero aportar mucho
saludos


----------



## climaluz (May 8, 2013)

hola a todos mi nombre es andres soy español de cadiz tecnico en electronica tengo 34 años pero estoy un poco oxidado, asi que espero ponerme al dia convuestra ayuda.
saludos a todos


----------



## gmaster (May 8, 2013)

Hola Muchachos, y felicitaciones a los creadores de este foro... Soy Alejandro y llevo un buen tiempo en la electronica haciendo diseño de pedales de guitarra y bajo, y ahora me quiero lanzar a hacer amplificadores de guitarra y bajo, pero me he topado con algunos problemitas sobre todo en el diseño de las PCB's  y mas encima si sumamos los mentados trnasformadores de potencia y salida... se les agradece


----------



## leorizzo22 (May 8, 2013)

Buenas.. mi nombre es Leo y soy aficionado a la electrónica con ganas de aprender. Gracias desde ya a todos los aportes.. Espero, con mis  preguntas y sus respuestas. poder ser de utilidad para quienes tienen inquietudes...  Muchas gracias


----------



## mc guiver (May 8, 2013)

hola soy mc guiver de republica donimicana. mi pasion por enseñar cosas dificiles ha devorado mi alma y una cosas de esas es la electronica aqui estoy para compartir mis conocimientos con todos ustedes ya que soy fisico, ingeniero en electronica digital.


----------



## cfmarius (May 8, 2013)

Saludos Me llamo Mario Cervantes de México. Estoy entrando al mundo de la electrónica básica.


----------



## fireghost (May 8, 2013)

Buenas tardes amigos, saludos desde Valparaiso, Chile. e presento mi nombre es Marcelo y me encanta la electrónica tengo muchos proyectos en mente pero en electronica soy aficionado. Saludos.


----------



## tofi (May 8, 2013)

Buenas noches a todas/os los foreros
Soy de España y llevo un tiempo leyendo este estupendo foro de electronica y dado que estoy haciendo un ampli de potencia reciclao con parte de los componentes de una etapa Rotel multicanal de 5 canales compartire la informacion que sepa y pueda para el resto de compañeros y tambien por supuesto pedire ayuda a los estupendos foreros que hay por estos lares.
Solo decir que de lo que he leido el compañero FOGONAZO me parece de una sabiduria extrema.
Un abrazo a todos


----------



## Borre240 (May 8, 2013)

Saludos soy de México y quiero aprender mas de electrónica


----------



## robert dan (May 9, 2013)

mis saludos,soy tecnico de argentina mucho me interesalos temas de audio.
Robert Dan


----------



## Flara13 (May 9, 2013)

Hola, Soy Francisco, Lic en Sistemas Computacionales, me dedico a la consultoría, venta y mantenimiento preventivo, recientemente estoy incursionando en la electrónica, súper principiante en este ramo, pero con ganas de aprender.


----------



## Hugo Sanchez (May 9, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Hugo, soy estudiante y me llamo mucha la atención este foro, me gustaría aprender mas sobre la electrónica y sus aplicaciones espero que me puedan ayudar con mis preguntas.
De antemano un saludo


----------



## mr1reyes (May 10, 2013)

que tal? soy roberto y soy tecnico en sistemas de seguridad, cctv, alarmas, interfones y sistemas de intercomunicacion, asi como electricista de profesion, tengo en puerta algunos proyectos como el diseño de lamparas de leds ornamentales recargables o generacion de energia autosustentable, estaremos en contacto para aprender y ayudar en lo que se requiera y pueda


----------



## c4z4d0r (May 10, 2013)

mi nombre es reynaldo ..... soy estudiante de ingeniria  mecatronica en perú y es para mi un enorme gusto pertenecer a esta gran comunidad =D


----------



## mitsurugi (May 10, 2013)

Saludos desde Oviedo, Asturias. Soy informático y estoy empezando con esto de la electronica. Espero aprender mucho y no dar demasiado el coñazo. Un saludo.


----------



## franciscojose07 (May 10, 2013)

Hola amigo robert dan.pues soy de Nicaragua.y me encanta trabajar en audio aunque mi pasion a sido trabajar en televisores .si necesitas algo estoy a la orden


----------



## Royman (May 10, 2013)

Hey como estas.. Soy de Venezuela y nuevo aqui en la comunidad... Ya para agosto me dan mi titulo de TSU Electricista y me gustaría aportar mi conocimiento y ayudado en proyectos en los que necesiten.. en esta pagina encontre muchísima ayuda para mis materias de electrónica y pues tengo pensado devolver el favor..  Saludos y ando en busca de proyectos para ayudar a compañeros de mi universidad.. en los que me puedan aportar estaría muy agradecido saludos...


----------



## citania (May 10, 2013)

Hola a todos.......


----------



## Romanatha (May 10, 2013)

Hola a todos, Si asi es tengo problemas... ...En cuestiones de electronica por eso estoy aquí para salir adelante con ustedes XD Me llamo Nathanael Olazo y soy de México saludos a todos


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 10, 2013)

bienvenidos chicos ¡¡ siéntanse como en su casa ¡¡


----------



## ramitos2003 (May 10, 2013)

hola soy  Efraín de México deseo aprender cosas de electrónica y reparación de equipos de audio

saludos


----------



## seasunday (May 11, 2013)

Hola a todos soy Máximo de Madrid, soy un melomano empedernido y me encanta escuchar mis viejas cassettes en mis viejos walkmans.  Sabría alguíen indicarmen donde se puede reparar walkmans Aiwa, que no sea muy caro y que te den cierta garantía???  Muchas gracias.


----------



## valvuleta (May 11, 2013)

Hola. Soy Carlos de Argentina. Soy fanatico de proyectos diy electronica. Saludos.


----------



## megatronik21 (May 11, 2013)

hola..  soy Adrian de venezuela.. soy fanatico de la tecnologia y tecnico de electronica... con jobi el todas las ramas de electronica... mi lema es si lo puedo hacer porque comprarlo......


----------



## piko35 (May 12, 2013)

Hola a todos soy pablo de Alcala de Henares de España, soy informatico y no soy electrónico, pero me pica mucho la curiosidad sobre electrónica de sonido y me gusta cacharrear con todo esto. Saludos a todos.


----------



## JBLE60 (May 12, 2013)

Hola a todos ,soy Alberto de Lima,Peru soy electronico y apasionado del Audio al maximo , espero pasarla bien en este  foro ,aportando mis conocimientos y aprendiendo de todos aquellos que tengan mas experiencias que yo en la materia,,saludos.


----------



## ttonchis (May 12, 2013)

Hola a toda la rueda de este foro me gusta la electrónica y estoy aquí para aprender y enseñar de de mis conocimientos.


----------



## sajajin (May 12, 2013)

Holaa  a todos soy mecatronico y me uni por que aun tengo varias dudas sobre varios temas y espero yo también ayudarlos con sus dudas C:


----------



## juliodaniel (May 12, 2013)

Hola a todos
Soy Julio desde Miramar, Argentina. Estoy empezando con freescale espero poder participar en el foro.


----------



## ferdi12342000 (May 12, 2013)

Buenas para todos: Me presento: mi nombre es Fernando, soy de Victoria Prov Bs As Argentina, tengo 67 años y soy Ing en electrónica. Como ya muchas cosas se me han olvidado me inscribí en este foro para tratar de solucionar un problema que luego postearé. Estoy haciendo algo con micros motorola en asm, Espero vuestra ayuda y colaboración y si puedo ayudar con mi experincia lo haré de muy buen gusto.Saludos


----------



## 31frd50 (May 13, 2013)

Hola soy Francisco, mi afición a la radio a válvula me lleva a estos campos .


----------



## leandroM (May 13, 2013)

hola  soy leo tecnico electromecanico pero estoy empesando a armar varias cosas relacionadas a la electronica para sonido y este foro es una alluda grande !!!
saludos y espero poder aprender y ayudar con mis conocimientos


----------



## GEOVANNY GARCIA (May 13, 2013)

Hola  a todos ...!!!!!!!!!1 

me llamo Geovanny Garcia ... me facina mucho lo que es la electronica y todo lo q tenga que ver con tecnologia .. pues buscando respuesta a la falla de un tv .. me encontre este foro .. tengo conocimientos sobre reparacion de audio y video .. la cual e dejado un poco de lado pues actualmente me dedico a reparar aparatos distintos a ellos ... el foro esta exelente ... !!!!!!!!!  felicidades a kien la creo...!!!!!!!! espero ayudar y ser ayudado... !!! gracias...!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fedele (May 13, 2013)

hola soy nuevo en esta pagina


----------



## ricardo gonzalez martinez (May 13, 2013)

hola a todos un humilde servidor los saluda a todos y todas a las órdenes


----------



## alfonsini (May 13, 2013)

bueno pues  ya  hace  rato  que   pertenezco    a la    comunidad    de   forma  pasiva,  solo   leyendo   lo que   escriben   y  pues  bien   me  llego  la  hora   pues    me  interesan   muchos  algunos  temas    aquí  tratados   como    lo  son   las fuentes  smps  o   conmutadas   y    etapas   amplificadoras  clase d   soy  tecnico   electronico     y  pues   pues  espero   ser   de  gran  ayuda    en   algun  tema   referente    gracias    de    antemano...............


----------



## loluisaf (May 13, 2013)

Hola, hace tiempo pertenezco a la comunidad pero no me había presentado: soy Luisa, soy de Colombia y soy estudiante de ing. Electrónica y tengo unos profesores bastante creativos a la hora de inventar proyectos. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Amon Ra (May 13, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy aficionado a la electronica, adoro la robotica, no tengo muchos conocimientos pero estoy aprendiendo, y espero servirles algun dia de algo, yo se que puedo aprender mucho de ustedes


----------



## aldebarain (May 13, 2013)

hola mi nombre es alvaro martinez maldonado y bueno ando por acá saludando y esperando uyudary  también por que no ayuda en algunas cuestiones les envio un saludo espero esten bien bye


----------



## banword (May 14, 2013)

Hola a todos otro nuevo desde Cartagena


----------



## duende84 (May 14, 2013)

Hola, soy técnico de PC, mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy básicos, me uní al foro porque me pareció que hay gente muy copada y quiero aprender un poco mas. Saludos


----------



## loha (May 14, 2013)

buenas que tal gente hace tiempo que no venia por aqui, buena nada soy hans y estudiante de ing electronica de 5to espero ayudarles en lo que pueda y me puedan explicar algunas cosas que no entienda y nada gracias


----------



## Emiliodc (May 14, 2013)

Hola, soy Emilio de Carlos Paz-Cordoba y si bien no estudio nada relacionado al tema me gusta y entiendo conseptos basicos de electricidad, electronica, informatica y mecanica, espero servir a esta comunidad aunque como dije mis conocimientos son muy basicos... gracias por poder formar parte


----------



## argaltruj (May 14, 2013)

hola soy de neiva huila colombia mi nombre es argelio tecnico en sonido  e iluminacion de eventos varios


----------



## Karenr2 (May 15, 2013)

Saluditos a todos...
un placer ser parte de este grupo 
Soy pasante de Ingenieria Industrial


----------



## SANTIAGO1980 (May 15, 2013)

Hola a todos...
Me llamo Santiago Duque, soy de Colombia y estudio Tecnología Electrónica,
Es una gran oportunidad pertenecer a una comunidad de tanto renombre. Ojala mis aportes ayuden a hacer mas grande este foro.


----------



## Carlos H Toro Blair (May 15, 2013)

Saludos amigos me disculpan si estoy en otra parte para dar mi saludos y agradecimientos por la aceptación a la comunidad, soy técnico electrónico y estoy ingresando al mundo de la reparacion de las pc portatiles a nivel de hardware, gracias, espero me colaboren y colaborar en todo lo que este a mi alcance.
 Gracias

Carlos H Toro Blair.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2013)

¡ Sean Bienvenidos todos los Nuevos !


----------



## Carlos H Toro Blair (May 15, 2013)

Gracias, espero aportar y ser socio activo del foro


----------



## elenita2805 (May 15, 2013)

hola soy elena ... y estoy empezando a estudiar electrónica, he comenzado desde cero pero tengo muchas ganas de aprender asi que no he dudado en inscribirme en el Foros de Electrónica para aprender aún mas ))))) de aquellos que han estudiado... MUCHAS GRACIAS !!!


----------



## omar01 (May 15, 2013)

hola que tal mi nombre es Irwin Soy de Mexico de la ciudad de Monterrey y estudio una ingeniera en control y automatizacion tambien llevamos electronicas y me gustaria aprender ya que desafortunadamente en esa area mi carrera no es muy fuerte con sus profesores saludos y gracias comunidad


----------



## pigho (May 16, 2013)

hola que tal me llamo antonio estudio ingenieria en electronica desde el estado de oaxaca,me intereso esta pagina porque resuelven muchas de mis dudas ya que en mi escuela le dan prioridad a los barberos jejeje y es molesto que no veamos todo a fondo,aunque tengo buenos maestros todos son jefes de area y casi no nos ponen proyectos


----------



## Jorge v (May 16, 2013)

hola atodos,soy un total principiante y espero aprender mucho en este foro
un saludo


----------



## seasunday (May 16, 2013)

Hola a tod@s, soy Máximo algun@ de vosotr@s sabe o conoce a alguien que arregle walkmans de cassette en Madrid capital? Es que soy un melomano empedernido y coleccionista de cassettes y walkmans y tengo varios que están estropeados y no me atrevo a hacerlo de manera autodidacta, primero porque algunos son bastante complejos para neofitos como y segundo en el caso de que necesite cambiar una pieza de repuesto, no tengo ni idea de donde podría conseguirlas...  Alguien de vosotros me puede ayudar.  Muchas gracias.


----------



## juanma19 (May 16, 2013)

hola a todos los electronicoss soy juan de argentina y soy tecnico electronico recibido hace 2 años,poseo 19 años me fascina mucho la electronica sobre todo el tema del audio,esta es una pagina muy buena y me interesaria aprender cosas de aqui.les mando un saludo a todos


----------



## ivan alexis (May 16, 2013)

hola miembros de esta comunidad de foros de electronica,mi nombre es ivan alexis y les escribo desde panamá,soy aficionado al audio profesional y aunque no tengo mucha experiencia en este campo conozco lo basico, se que con ustedes aprenderé muchisimo,gracias por crear paginas como  estas  que son de una ayuda incalculable.Gracias por aceptarme en su foro.


----------



## Danar (May 16, 2013)

Hola, soy un tecnico jovato de Argentina, Buenos Aires, Quilmes, estoy muy contento de poder compartir este espacio con todos los que les apasiona la electronica y a los que vivimos de ella, espero aprender mucho dentro de lo poco que se. Un ABRAZO para todos. Daniel


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 16, 2013)

bienvenidos los nuevos ¡¡¡                        .


----------



## prefecturasur (May 16, 2013)

hola soy pedro lopez me gusto este foro es muy entretenido y muy educativo gracias por pertenecer a un gran grupo de amigo mil gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 16, 2013)

gracias,aqui somos una gran familia ¡¡ donde nos ayudamos unos a otros,aprendemos,enseñamos ,compartimos y como en toda gran familia ,también nos peleamos ¡¡¡
pero al final prevalece la electrónica y todos juntos de nuevos ,
PD:
 cualquier duda con respecto al funcionamiento del foro ,no duden en preguntar al 0800-lemur


----------



## xmagdielx (May 17, 2013)

Saludos a todos los fanaticos de la electronica!!! soy Magdiel, estudiante de ingenieria, es impresionante la cantidad de informacion y conocimientos de los participantes de esta comunidad, espero ser uno mas del monton en aportar conocimientos, asi como ayudar a los demas para ser ayudado.
Saludos!!


----------



## Cjota (May 17, 2013)

Hola al Foro,

Si bien me inscribí al foro en sep. del año pasado, recién hoy me decidí a participar con un proyecto que tengo demorado hace años.
Mi nombre es Javier soy de Bs. As., si bien soy técnico electrónico, la vida me fue llevando por otros caminos, y termine administrando sistemas Unix.
Llegue al foro buscando información sobre cajas acústicas, y realmente me encontré con un espacio increíble.
Sé que voy a aprender bastante dada la calidad de gente que postea en el foro, y espero poder retribuir esto mostrando los avances de mi futuros proyectos.

Saludos a todos, y mis felicitaciones a los que crean con sus conocimientos este espacio..!! 

Javier


----------



## OSKARIYO (May 17, 2013)

hola bandita mi nombre es oscar estudio ing. en comunicaciones y electronica; sin duda este es un buen lugar para adquirir conocimientos!!


----------



## FatalityX (May 17, 2013)

Buenas caballeros, soy nuevo en éste foro, soy un novato en todo lo que tiene que ver con electrónica, pero me intereza mucho y estoy dispuesto a aprender. Resulta que yo tenía un año registrado en el foro, pero no había escrito.


----------



## FreddyPC (May 17, 2013)

Hola!!  Mi nombre es Freddy y la verdad quiero aprender sobre electrónica, control de dispositivos y todas esas cosas que hasta hace unos años era solo ciencia ficción, soy autodidacta y solo busco que me apoyen a entender aquellas cosas que se me hacen complicadas por falta de información.
De antemano gracias por su apoyo


----------



## yesid1027 (May 17, 2013)

Hola!!!!!!!!!! soy Yesid , Colombiano, estudio ingeniería electrónica, llevo inscrito en este foro 2 años.... llegue a este foro buscando ayuda en algunos proyectos; y ayudar en lo que mas pueda.....gracias y nuevamente muchas gracias.............


----------



## hylian sicario (May 17, 2013)

hola a todos, soy estudiante de ingenieria en mecatronica, mi nombre es fernando salazar, me enere de la pagina, cuando investiga de un proyecto y se me hizo muy interesante la pagina, espero poder aportar tambien al siti.


----------



## Fitap (May 17, 2013)

Hola foro; di con ustedes buscando informacion acerca de parlantes hi-fi fi-end. Soy de Argentina, Rosario, Santa Fe y por el momento queria mejorar los parlantes (bafles) que tengo; despues ire por el ampli de ser necesario.

Un abrazo.


----------



## oscaraen (May 18, 2013)

HOla gente, soy Oscar de pereira, Colombia. estudiante de ingenieria electronica.
con muchas preguntas pero tambien con cosas q aportar


----------



## LUISIFIRIS (May 18, 2013)

Como están colegas, me llamo Luis; soy tecnologo en automatización industrial y aficionado a la electrónica, principalmente a los microcontroladores ATMEL. Soy un libro abierto en cuanto a lo que les pueda ofrecer en cuanto a conocimiento y espero aprender muchísimo de todos sus aportes.


----------



## aggro_javier (May 18, 2013)

Javier Ávalos Pradenas, Técnico Electrónico en equipamiento medico... Saludos desde CHILE!!


----------



## alfredrojohb (May 19, 2013)

que tal a todos soy alfredo de mexico y me gusta mucho la electronica y coordial saludo !!!!


----------



## febras (May 19, 2013)

Hola compañeros. Soy estudiante y me gustaría aprender y compartir conocimientos en este foro. Un saludo


----------



## edduard (May 19, 2013)

Saludos: Mi nombre es Edduard, soy Ing. Electromécanico, con especialización en mantenimiento industrial (automatización en sistemas de control de proceso y Electrónica Industrial), vivo es San José, Costa Rica, América Central. es para mi un placer de tener contacto con todos ustedes, espero poder compartir experiencias con todos ustedes y viceversa.


----------



## racb28 (May 19, 2013)

Saludos a todos, soy TSU en Informática y quiero entrar al mundo de la Electrónica. Espero que podamos compartir conocimientos juntos. Saludos.


----------



## uno1 (May 19, 2013)

Hola a todos, saludos desde Hispanistán, soy Ingeniero Técnico y me interesa el tema de los SCADA, LabVIEW y la automatización industrial.  Espero poder aportar algo a vuestros interesantes post.


----------



## cudafly (May 19, 2013)

Hola;me llamo juan y espero poder aprender algo de este mundillo,empece hace años en la CB (banda ciudadana) y hace algun tiempo que lo tengo bastante abandonado


----------



## Gabriel Esquivel (May 20, 2013)

Hola a todos, ya conocen mi nombre, soy de México y desde hace 10 años que me gusta la electrónica. Me ha permitido conocer una faceta nueva de la tecnología y estoy aquí para compartir lo poco que conozco de ella y servir en lo que se requiera y pueda ayudar. Agradezco al creador del foro por permitirme formar parte de esta enorme comunidad. Espero poder aprender y ser útil. De nuevo, gracias.


----------



## Azory (May 20, 2013)

Hola comunidad, mi nombre es Alfredo, de México, D.F. y aficionado a la electrónica, la mecánica de motos, la computación, entre otras. Me gusta aprender principalmente leyendo y ahora estoy enfrascado en modernizar el sistema eléctrico de mi moto (tiene 30 años), desde la fase de arranque por CDI hasta la actualización del sistema de luces. Espero aprovechar de uds. Gurus de la electrónica su experiencia y consejos y si puedo aportar algo, estoy a sus ordenes.  Saludos


----------



## edissonb (May 20, 2013)

Buenos días a todos mi nombre es Edisson Briñez soy de Yopal Casanare "Colombia", soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica Octavo semestre, técnico en sistemas, y espero aportar y que me colaboren con cosas que no entiendo, gracias.


----------



## aizquierdo (May 20, 2013)

Hola a todos!

Soy un aficionado a la electrónica y acabo de registrarme para hacer una consulta, aunque dudo que pueda aportar mucho por el nivel que suelo ver por aquí. 

De todas formas, intención no me va a faltar 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## gtronick (May 20, 2013)

Hola a todos, 

Soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica en la Escuela Colombiana de Ingeniería Julio Garavito, me interesa ayudar a quienes apenas se inician en el mundo de la electrónica. Cuento con mi propio blog, donde subo planos de circuito básicos, y algunos trucos. Uso Kubuntu y la mayor parte del software que uso es freeware. Me encanta hacer diseños de circuitos impresos, las películas animadas, y los videojuegos. Vivo en Colombia, pertenezco a la Misión Carismática Intenacional, y en fin, espero aportar la mayor cantidad de información posible a todos ustedes, hasta donde mis humildes conocimientos me alcancen. Bendiciones para todos y gracias por construir este gran sitio que tanta ayuda nos presta a todos.


----------



## karras (May 20, 2013)

Hola a todos me presento, me llamo Andrés carrascosa, y estoy aquí pues como todos por la electronica,porque me gusta inventar,manipular,reparar ,ROMPER,y sobre todo aprender,y despues de tantos años haciendolo como que ya es un vicio,y eso es dificil de dejar,estoy decidido a aportar mi granito de arena. Un saludo.


----------



## julian gamez (May 20, 2013)

Me da mucho gusto pertenecer a una comunidad como esta por que es de gran ayuda para estudiantes como yo en carrera de mecatronica, un gran saludo de monterrey Mexico.


----------



## ELDESTACADO21 (May 20, 2013)

ricardo gonzalez martinez dijo:


> hola a todos un humilde servidor los saluda a todos y todas a las órdenes



por aca desde chile me enorgullese participar con todos ustedes


----------



## faespa (May 20, 2013)

Hola a todos!! Mi nombre es Fernando España. Soy de Colombia. Estoy terminando mi carrera de Ingeniería Electrónica. Soy amante a la tecnología y al OS Android. Estoy un poco aprendiz en cuanto a programación y espero poder algún día llegar a ser desarrollador! Espero ser de gran ayuda y poder encontrar en esta gran comunidad respuesta a mis grandes inquietudes!

Un abrazo para todos!


----------



## Alexsky (May 20, 2013)

Hola estimados, por hay buscando informacion de electronica di con este foro, hay informacion muy valioso para todo aquel que quiera aprender, y soy uno de ellos.
Mi nombre es Alexis y se que aprendere mucho con la informacion y programas que comparten ustedes amigo.

Saludos.


----------



## royh (May 20, 2013)

hola amigos mi nombre es Roy Hodgson soy tecnico electronica, ya era parte de este foro pero solo leia muchas cosas importantes para mi en mi area de trabajo el cual me ha ayudado bastante en mi desarrollo, bueno ahora espero ser mas active con ustedes, hay un tema que me encanta y es el tema del audio, armar amplificadores de potencia la verdad me encanta y y tambien sobre el tema de programar pics espero aprender de ustedes muchas cosas pero les dire lo mas importante y es que Dios los bendiga y los guarde siempre.

saludos


----------



## Tirana (May 21, 2013)

Bueno, me presento al foro. Soy un gran aficionado a la electrónica. Hace ya mucho tiempo que buscaba un buen foro y por fin aquí estoy. Espero aprender mucho de todos vosotros, pero no puedo ofrecer muchos conocimientos, soy solo un entusiasta de la Electrónica. Disculpar cualquier metedura de pata por mi parte.
Tirana


----------



## molinet (May 21, 2013)

Hola a tod@s. Mi apellido es Molinet, soy ingeniero en telecomunicaciones y master en diseño de sistemas electronico. Me inicio en el foro para explorar conocimientos nuevos y para aportar en lo que sea posible.


----------



## elvis quispe zenteno (May 21, 2013)

hola soy elvis  desde Bolivia


----------



## jhonny giordanengo (May 21, 2013)

hola soy jhonny de colombia (lorica cordoba)y mi pasion es la electronica sobre todo el audio y espero que todos ustedes me puedan ayudar soy fanatico fiel de esta pagina y veo que todos ustedes son muy savios en el tema


----------



## andresjp88 (May 21, 2013)

hola,buenas tardes,me llamo andres soy de badajoz españa,decido registrarme despues de aprender muchisimo con vosotros,soy aficionado ala electronica no me dedico a ello soy (conductor maquinaria pesada) no tiene nada que ver con esto pero en mis ratos libres me gusta montar circuitos y investigar cosas,poco os puedo yo enseñar de esto.peroooooo aqui hay un buen nivel (el mejor)jaja.
tengo muchas dudas espero me echeis una mano.graciass


----------



## Krul (May 21, 2013)

les agradesco la oportunidad de pertenecer a este foro, y le extiendo mi ayuda en caso de necesitarla, ya que para eso son las comunidades, para hecharnos la mano y sacar las cosas y proyectos adelante

les mando un cordial saludo a todo los mienbros  de foros electronica


----------



## acacho (May 22, 2013)

Hola comunidad. Soy ingeniero mecánico, de Argentina y toco algo "de oìdo" en temas de electrónica y electricidad y me pareció muy interesante el foro para aprender algo más del tema. Saludos a todos y espero poder aportar algo también.


----------



## palurdo (May 22, 2013)

Hola a todos, me hago llamar Palurdo, soy visitante ocasional del Foro, me he registrado hace poco para acceder a todas las secciones. Soy de España y puedo echar una mano (no es que tenga mucho tiempo libre...) en muchos temas de electrónica, pero estoy seguro que por aquí hay gente que son la leche y pueden explicar las cosas mejor que yo.

Saludos.


----------



## yoabec (May 22, 2013)

hola soy Yoan Becerra estudiante de ingeniera electrónica me gustaría aprender mucho mas de lo que nos enseñan en la academia,por eso decidí pertenecer al foro ademas en este sitio he descubierto que hay personas que me pueden ayudar a resolver las inquietudes que se presentan al o largo del la carrera. Al igual me gustaría compartir los conocimientos aprendidos por mi parte con las personas que apenas comienzan en este campo tan interesante


----------



## teodoro68 (May 22, 2013)

Saludos a todos soy técnico en electrónica en sonido profesional. les doy la bienvenida a todos los usuarios de este foro. Pregunten lo que deseen saber que les ayudare en los que pueda.


----------



## luvargas (May 22, 2013)

hola soy lucia estudio ing. en electrónica y estoy trabajando como técnico en electro medicina soy un poco nueva en esa área y estoy requiriendo un poco de ayuda con glucómetros en la parte eléctrica les agradecería si me pueden brindar alguna ayudita.
saludos.


----------



## jmgilpiq (May 22, 2013)

Saludos a todos soy Jose (sin acento); me encanta de ver cuantos somos. Gracias por admitirme, pues yo  soy de los que sintonizaban la radio buscando el punto optimo del rectificador de "galena" y por varias circunstancias siempre tuve esta apasionante ciencia, como forma de conseguir los entonces carisimos aparatos. El año pasado tuve la suerte de encontraros, al buscar unos datos  que necesitaba en la asistencia que proporcioné a un joven ingeniero a sacar el proyecto fin de carrera. Ahora gracias a esto, he vuelto a despertar mi verdadera vocación, si es que llegó a dormirse en algún momento.


----------



## alfredazo (May 22, 2013)

Hola a todos soy Alf y estudio Derecho en Colombia. Sin embargo siempre me ha fascinado la electronica así que este semestre me metí en una asignatura de Electrónica, me resulta difícil entenderla pero creo que con esfuerzo y su ayuda podré conseguir entender esta ciencia tan interesante! 
 Un saludo!


----------



## Cibernauta (May 22, 2013)

Hola...
Soy Ingeniero Industrial...
No Tengo Idea De Electrónica... 
Necesito Hacer Un Control De Velocidad Para Un Motor..
Alguien Me Puede Ayudar...
Gracias...


----------



## Baveco (May 22, 2013)

Hola  tod@s, a pesar de estar aqui ya por algun tiempo nunca me habia presentado


----------



## jczw (May 22, 2013)

Hola a todos los amantes de la Electronica... me presento, soy juan (en adelante jczw)les comento que me encanta la electronica en todas las facetas aunque no me estoy dedicando a ella salvo cuando en mi trabajo necesito resolver un problema relacionado - Me dedico a la refrigeracion - pero siempre trato de aprender de la misma... de hecho siempre estoy como preparandome al respecto pues pretendo en breve independizarme  y aplicar todo mi conocimiento en lo posible y ... espero ser util en algo aqui pero...disculpen mi franqueza es mas probable que ustedes lo sean para mi. Gracias por existir.


----------



## ereyes (May 23, 2013)

Hola a todos.....


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 23, 2013)

bienvenidos/as  a todos y todas .
por favor sus consultas y preguntas háganla en la sección que corresponda,en esta sección es solo para presentarse ,
recuerden no escribir todo en mayúsculas,eso equivale a gritar
muchas gracias ¡¡¡


----------



## Vic Ivan (May 23, 2013)

hola a todos; mi nombre es Victor Ivan y escribo desde la cd de mexico me dedico a la electronica desde hace 8 años y es una profesion apasionante espero poder aprender mucho de todos ustedes y si en algo puedo yo aportarles con gusto lo hare .... Gracias


----------



## flixxxone (May 23, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Felix Cruz ,estudiante a punto de recibirse de Ing Electronico de argentina y comenzado a trabajar en equipos de medicina estetica , concretamente en el servicio tecnico, les mando saludos a todos


----------



## ezepunk (May 23, 2013)

Hola gente me llamo ezequiel y soy de Santa fe Argentina.. me uno al foro para poder ayudar y ser ayudado en las cuestiones electronicas que tanto me gustan.. un saludo grande a todos y mucha suerte!


----------



## Juli4n (May 24, 2013)

Hola! Mi nombre es Julián, como se habrán dado cuenta soy "Recién Nacido" en el Foro, mi deseo es debatir, fortalecer y compartir mis conocimientos con todos los integrantes de ésta gran comunidad.
Resido en la ciudad de Cancún, México, me he dado cuenta de lo grande y extraordinaria que es la comunicación aquí y por ello espero ayudar y ser ayudado.


----------



## lino201334 (May 24, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Lino, soy de Lima peru, soy estudiante de ingenieria eletronica y quisiera aprender mas sobre esta carrera, espero que me puedan despejar todas mis dudas, gracias


----------



## simplespectro (May 25, 2013)

Hola Foro Mi Nombre Es Fabián vivo en la cuidad De Quilmes, Buenos Aires, ARGENTINA!!! ya hace un tiempo que ando dando vueltas por el foro aportando ayuda y buscando respuestas de los colegas del foro me gusta mucho la electrónica en general pero mas me gusta la sección de audio pesado y la de audio valvular, hago algunas que otras reparaciones para no perder la costumbre , trabajo de Tecnico Calibrador Instrumentista me encanta que todo ande bien (no digo la perfección por que es algo que no existe) pero uno trata de aproximarse lo mejor posible a esa idea. bueno les dejo mis saludos seguro estamos en contacto, quiero agradecer a los colegas que me an dado una mano y todos los que formamos parte de Este FORO DE ELECTRONICOS!!


----------



## raulli (May 25, 2013)

Precentacion: 

Hola todos Eestoy trabajando en un proyecto medidor de flujo con un Pic, tengo años de experiencia con la electronica pero de programacion para Pics no entiendo mucho espero me puedan ayudar a entender mas el lenguaje de programacion en C para pic,s ya que apenas tengo unos dias estudiando este lenguaje.


----------



## axxl (May 25, 2013)

Hola soy Grace Kelly, tengo 18 años y me encanta la electrónica, mas que todo la programación, y la mecánica, soy de Colombia, y estoy estudiando un tecnologo, después de un técnico en mi colegio,espero conseguir mucha ayuda y acesoria, así como también estare dispuesta a ayudar cuando pueda


----------



## wiltec (May 26, 2013)

Hola a todos en la comunidad. Mi nombre es Willy. Soy de Santa Cruz Bolivia. Soy tecnico electronico y llevo muchos años trabajando en esta profesion. Soy un fanatico de la electronica en gral. Un gusto de conocerlos a todos.


----------



## maoko (May 26, 2013)

Hola a todos, me llamo Mauricio, soy Ingeniero de Sistemas, pero me gusta mucho todo lo que tenga que ver con la electrónica, espero aprender muchas cosas y poder aportar algo, saludos desde Cali Colombia.


----------



## pland (May 26, 2013)

Hola a todos
Mi nombre es Francisco Parra y estudio ing. en electrónica. soy miembro desde hace mucho tiempo pero no me había presentado en esta parte del foro.
Ahora que he retomado mis estudios visitare mas seguido este lugar, ademas espero poder aportar con respuestas útiles en los temas que pueda.


----------



## Specs (May 27, 2013)

Hola buenas, 

Por lo poco que pude ver, este foro parece uno de los más ricos en tema de electrónica. Como soy un completo novato, espero aprender mucho aquí empezando por construir mi primer circuito.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## orelio marval (May 27, 2013)

Hola Buenos Dias  trabajo en el area de comunicaciones com centrales telefonicas meridian y aficionado a la electronica

Saludos


----------



## ArialsWallas (May 27, 2013)

Hola a todos!!!

Aquí un teleco que tiene algo olvidado la electrónica pero que quiere hacer un par de DIY. Es hora de ponerse al día!!!

Saludos!!


----------



## 1326sergio (May 27, 2013)

Hola! soy de mérida yuc. México, tengo 18 años y estoy a un año de entrar de ingeniero electronico, me encanta  me inclino más hacia amplificadores de audio

Saludos igual


----------



## armando rico (May 27, 2013)

Cordial saludo para todos los foristas. Mi nombre es Armando y vivo en Santa Marta Colombias mi . La electronica es mi jobi.


----------



## mastermix (May 27, 2013)

hola amigos un saludo  desde peru para todos los foristas esperando compartir algunos temas  de electronica y  asi ayudarnos  entre todos saludos  - mastermix


----------



## ebiruto (May 27, 2013)

Hola amigos: Agradeciendo su aceptacion.Retirado de la electronica activa,me dedico a mis hobys.solo la practico en aparatos de mi propiedad y ahora me dedico a los computadores en forma limitada;es decir, solo aparatos de mis amigos y los mios.Sin embargo no puedo olvidar lo apasionante lo extensa y lo bonita que es la electronica


----------



## Berrigi (May 27, 2013)

Hola Amigos!!
Mi nombre es Bernardo Rivas me apasiona la electrónica saludos a todos!!!


----------



## divd222 (May 27, 2013)

Hola a todos!!!!

Mi nombre es David Ojeda, estudio electrónica en el Instituto Tecnológico de Puebla y ya en muchas ocasiones he visitado su pagina y me a ayudado mucho, pero apenas me inscribí como miembro.

Saludos a Todos!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 27, 2013)

bienvenidos los nuevos ¡¡¡ .


----------



## Kathia (May 28, 2013)

Buenas noches! bueno aquí por donde yo estoy es de madrugada ya.
Soy Kathia, soy estudiante de ing. electrónica, me he unido a este foro para poder aprender muchas cosas nuevas y poder lograr ayudarnos unos a otros en esto que nos gusta que es la electrónica.
Saludos!


----------



## allan ceron (May 28, 2013)

cordial saludo...


----------



## Nehuza25 (May 28, 2013)

Hola, a toda la comunidad de Técnicos de todo el mundo, me gustaría participar en esta web par apoder intercambiar experiencias e información. Soy Nelson Huaccha desde Perú, La Libertad, Trujillo.


----------



## zoid (May 28, 2013)

Hola a todos yo soy walter de bolivia...
Es un foro muy bueno ..soy de 3er año de electronica
Me gusta la creacion de robots esa es mi pasion ..estoy aqui para saber mas
Y aprender ..me gustaria poder crear algun tipo robot....ese soy yo


----------



## orelio marval (May 28, 2013)

Buenas noches amigos al igual que ustedes comparto la pasion por la electronica no soy un experto que digamos pero si en realizado algunos montajes elctronicos y al momento estoy interesados en algunos circuitos de alarma


----------



## bracav7 (May 28, 2013)

hola amigos soy estudiante y me gustaría aprender bastante en este foro, saludos


----------



## Alexconstanso (May 28, 2013)

cordial saludo amigo igualmente soy estudiante y me gustaria  poder aportar y aprender de todos ustedes


----------



## andres23efq (May 28, 2013)

Hola a todos!! que Dios les bendiga!!
Mi nombre es Andres Fernandez soy de Ecuador, me gradue en el colegio "Domingo Comin" la especializacion de Electronica Industrial, ahora estudio en la Escuela Superior Politecnica del Litoral (ESPOL) en la Carrera de Ing. en Electricidad esp. Electronica y Automatizacion Industrial (estoi en segundo semestre  ). Con mis estudios en el colegio tengo muchas bases en el area de Electronica que tambien las estoi aplicando en mi caminar en Cristo poniendo mis dones al servicio del Señor (pertenezco a la Iglesia del Evangelio Cuadrangular).
Se que con ayuda de Dios saldre adelante ii, como dice su palabra, hay que dar por gracia lo que por gracia recibimos!!
Gracias por su atencion!!  
Dios les bendigaaa!!


----------



## jjdelarosa1993 (May 28, 2013)

buenas noches mi nombre es jonatan tengo 20 años vivo en barranquilla; soy tecnologo en electrónica se de todo un poco pero mi pasión es el audio me enorgullece hacer parte de esta gran comunidad en la que socializamos nuestros problemas y nuestras soluciones todos con el fin de  enriquecer nuestros conocimientos


----------



## mikel12 (May 29, 2013)

Hola me llamo Miguel Angel y la verdad no tengo mucha idea de electronica pero espero aprender un poco en este foro que parece muy ameno.


----------



## diego fernando correa (May 29, 2013)

BUENAS NOCHES PARA TODOS 

Mi nombre es Diego Fernando Correa Vargas soy técnico en electrónica  y pues visito mucho esta pagina ya que me sirve mucho para intercambio de ideas vivo en cali Colombia. cualquier cosa estaré dispuesto a colaborares en lo que mas pueda, mi especialidad es la implementaciòn de señales. trabajo la electrónica desde los 10 años


----------



## teankum (May 30, 2013)

Hola soy teankum. De madrid España! Me gusta la electrónica y me gustaría aprender de los mejores! Muchas gracias


----------



## gotar (May 30, 2013)

Saludos a todos, me presento como otro de tantos que nos gusta eso de los cables y demás componentes electrónicos, reparar si es posible, y sobre todo aprendiendo.

Gracias a todos por la ayuda que recibimos y especialmente a los creadores de este foro tan magnético por los aportes recibidos.


----------



## Khul (May 30, 2013)

Hola! Acá un electro-noob saludando a la comunidad a la espera de adquirir y eventualmente transferir conocimiento a mis pares.

Larga vida y prosperidad (saludo con mis dedos en V)


----------



## celin001 (May 30, 2013)

Hola a todos me llamo Pedro y he llegado aquí buscando información y me ha gustado lo que he encontrado.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## lucasfranjuan (May 30, 2013)

Hola , mi nombre es Lucas soy técnico electrónico , estoy contento de poder participar en este foro, espero poder ser de ayuda . muchas gracias.


----------



## HUICHO JAVIER (May 30, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Luis Javier soy recien egresado del cbtis 135 como tecnico en electronica me encanta estar en este foro y he entrado en el para aprender mas de la electronica y ayudar en lo que pueda con lo que yo se , Muchas Gracias


----------



## dandres28 (May 30, 2013)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Andres y vengo al foro en busca de ayuda, por curiosidad y por aprender un poco mas de la electrónica hasta ahora he visto lo fundamental pero creo que mi mayor falencia es para el diseño, espero poder aprender de los que saben y si en algo les puedo ayudar (aunque no creo jajajaja) pues no mas es que digan veré que puedo hacer... 

Saludos...


----------



## juanchoalsina (May 30, 2013)

hola mi nombre es juan cruz soy técnico reparador de pc y quiero iniciarme mas en la electrónica tengo conocimientos básicos, descubrí que la electrónica es mi hobby, si precisan ayuda en algo relativo a la pc me avisan 


saludos


----------



## jimenahueli (May 30, 2013)

Holas,
Me llamo Jimena, vivo en Argentina. Soy técnica en electrómecanica.
Adoro comer papas fritas y chocolate, y también salir con amigas y amigos.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 30, 2013)

vives en argentina y eres mexicana o alrevez? o es un error la hubicacion que aparece en los datos de tu perfil?


----------



## wilmer1 (May 31, 2013)

hola. soy tecnico electrico y tengo varios conocimientos en electronica y software, desde 5 años he llevado acabo una entretenimiento continuo nato de inventar y realizar proyectos. quiero aprender lo mayor posible de este foro. gracias, saludo


----------



## Crudam (May 31, 2013)

Un saludo soy Damián un electrónico mas que intentará por todos lo medios posibles aportar y aprender algo mas de este mundo inacabable y fascinante.
Espero que en lo posible sea de ayuda en temas de electrónica Industrial, tanto en reparaciones, como en aplicaciones


----------



## djmanolo10 (May 31, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Manuel y soy tecnico de iluminacion y sonido pro.
Un saludo.


----------



## Chris100 (May 31, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Christian soy estudiante de ingeniería en electrónica, radico en México, me gustaría aprender de todos ustedes. 

saludos cordiales


----------



## poseidon9000 (May 31, 2013)

Saludos a todos desde Canarias y a todos los que hacen este fantastico foro.


----------



## Ugy (May 31, 2013)

Hola a todos:

Comencé con la electrónica hace como un año, hay momentos que "duele", pero sigo practicando.

Gracias anticipadas por vuestros consejos.

Un saludo.


----------



## elecsx3 (May 31, 2013)

hola...!! encontré este foro de casualidad, y me quedaré por aquí a ver que se cuece ... ;P

saludos desde León..!!


----------



## Darklycanz (Jun 1, 2013)

Hoola me encontre con este foro y me parece genial que la colectiva en un foro de este tipo de interese y se apasione porla electronica en general.... Saludos desde venezuela!


----------



## centerman (Jun 1, 2013)

Hola mi nombres Juan González me encanta la electrónica y soy de Santiago de este sísmico país como es Chile, mis cordiales saludos para todos.


----------



## psald (Jun 1, 2013)

Que tal amigos del foro soy Pablo de Puerto Madryn,Argentina. Estuve revisando algunos temas y me gusto el nivel de resolucion a los problemas, no dude en registrarme. Aqui estoy, espero dar con la solucion a algun compañero alguna vez, por lo pronto ustedes deberan hacerlo....suerte.


----------



## bazay (Jun 1, 2013)

Hola a todos!!! soy estudiante de ingeniería en comunicaciones y electrónica 
y me gustaría aprender de todos ustedes


----------



## Luisgue (Jun 1, 2013)

Hola estoy estudiando electricidad y electronica se que aqui voy ha poder mejorar mis conocimientos.


----------



## KIKEELECTRON (Jun 1, 2013)

Buenas noches a todos, mi nombre es Enrique Vazquez, soy de Mexico y soy  un aficionado a la Electronica. En este foro espero aprender mucho de ustedes y aportar lo mas que pueda de lo que aprenda
saludos a todos.


----------



## seta (Jun 2, 2013)

Hola a todos y todas, me inicio en esta apasionante mudo de la electrónica. Espero aprender mucho de ustedes y con el tiempo poder colaborar.


----------



## urkolocado (Jun 2, 2013)

Hola soy un electricista de ponferrada aficionado a la electronica.Rompi la clavicula y estube 1 mes en cama y me dio por aprender algo de electronica asi que mas que ayudar voy a preguntar jajaja pero si alguien tiene alguna duda de electricidad no dudeis en preguntar))


----------



## jotaSierra (Jun 2, 2013)

Me presento, jotaSiera de San Juan Argentina, soy Técnico electromecánico pero incursiono en la carpintería, metalurgia y otras cosas, me interesa la electrónica y algunas de sus aplicaciones, desde ya agradecido por recibirme en el foro, estoy al servicio en lo que pueda colaborar.


----------



## poenariu (Jun 2, 2013)

les mando un cordial saludo a todo los mienbros de foros electronica


----------



## elchalo (Jun 2, 2013)

Hola soy Chalo, soy de Rosario y me encanta la electrónica, saludos para todos!


----------



## Spyn (Jun 2, 2013)

Hola. Otro que se apunta al Foro!
Estudié algo de Electrónica, pero si no trabajas en ello... se te olvidan muchas cosillas.
Para eso está este foro, je je.
Gracias!


----------



## gregory49 (Jun 2, 2013)

Gracias una vez más por darme acogida en vuestra comunidad, y asi de esta manera poder aprender  de todos uds las experiencias  y los conocimientos .
atte.
        Gregory


----------



## FRANZYS (Jun 2, 2013)

Bueno queria presentarme ya que es la primera vez que entro en el foro, comentaros que soy de  Zaragoza una ciudad de España, y que llevo muy poco tiempo en en este hobby asi que espero aprender mucho con vosotros. Un saludo a todos


----------



## VK17 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hola gente linda! me llamo Maria, soy de Mendoza, Argentina.. tengo 23 y bueno.. estudio Analisis de sistemas  XD  me registre porque tengo ganas de aprender cosas nuevas.. 



saludos para todos!


----------



## Ivan Principiante (Jun 3, 2013)

Buenas,

Soy un madrileño y principiante en temas de electrónica que esta buscando aprender un poco mas de este apasionante mundo.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## wilson calderon (Jun 3, 2013)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Wilson calderón soy Tecnólogo en Electrónica Y Profesional en Salud Ocupacional, Brindo asesorías en seguridad industrial al sector privado pero siempre continuo con mi pasión por la electrónica en mis ratos libres ; cada vez me gusta explorar y aprender de las nuevas tecnologías que nacen cada día en la electrónica, estudiar, enterarme y asimilar sobre ellas para luego ponerla en práctica, estoy muy agradecido de haberme acogido en tan maravilloso e importante portal donde espero aportar mi granito de arena. Uno de mis pasatiempos es armar proyectos de electrónica y en estos momentos me estoy empapando más acerca de los micro-procesadores y sus nuevas aplicaciones, un saludo a todos los cibernautas de esta página y ahí nos vemos.


----------



## bleach4full (Jun 3, 2013)

hola a todos a mi me gusta la electrónica y soy muy fanático pero no tengo tantos conocimiento de ella y me gustaría aprender mas...


----------



## PEGASSOR (Jun 3, 2013)

Hola  a los colegas y compañeros de la electronica les saludo con atento abrazo y fuertes saludos


----------



## whammyboy (Jun 3, 2013)

Hola a todos muchachos! Soy whammyboy desde La Plata, provincia de Buenos Aires. Espero poder hacer muchas amistades y poder despuntar un poco el vicio de la electronica.

Saludos!


----------



## jona2t (Jun 4, 2013)

Hola! soy Jonathan de Bahía Blanca, Buenos Aires, Argentina. Arranque con esto de la electrónica hace un par de meses, así que estoy aprendiendo de a poco sin conocimientos previos.
Mi principal interés es la electrónica aplicada a los motores, espero poder desarrollar alguna de mis ideas, las cuales tienen fundamento mecánico, pero no pueden ser llevadas a cabo debido a mi ínfimo conocimiento sobre el tema, saludos a todos.


----------



## Jacunalo (Jun 4, 2013)

Hola comunidad, soy José de Chile, estoy aquí pq estoy muy interesado en aprender electronica. No se nada de nada y la verdad es q siempre de niño me gustaron los circuitos. Espero crecer mucho junto a ustedes y algún día poder ayudar a otros.

Gracias a todos por formar un hermoso proyecto como este.

Saludos


----------



## pichiqui2000 (Jun 4, 2013)

Buenas tardes,  a todos: Mi nombre es José Pagán de Puerto Rico y estoy tratando de instalar unos capacitores en mi casa para mejorar el factor de potencia, ¿alguno de ustedes me podra ayudar?

Saludos.


----------



## wbg58h (Jun 4, 2013)

Mi nombre es Santiago hernandez.. no soy nuevo,, solo que me ausente por un tiempo,,, pero ya estoy aqui de regreso con muchas ganas de aprender y enseñar de lo que sé... me especializo en programacion .. un saludo...


----------



## Martinez10 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mi nombre: Josè Mª Martìnez, soy español y hace muchos años que vivo en Buenos Aires. Cuando vine de España ya era radiotècnico y aqui en Argentina segui estudiando y trabajando en electrònica. Ahora ya
estoy jubilado pero no pierdo la pasiòn por la electrònica. Estoy siempre dispuesto para aprender y en lo 
posible ayudar a quien lo necesite. Estoy muy entusiasmado por pertenecer al foro.
  Muchas gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## albert rivera (Jun 4, 2013)

mi nombre es albert rivera... tengo 17 años y estoy estudiando electrónica de casualidad un amigo me dijo de esta pagina y a mi se me hace divertido armar circuitos jajajajaja aunque casi no entiendo nada  creo que seré uno de los mejores ingenieros electrónicos de México  por que le echare ganas a pesar de ser una persona promedio


----------



## piporuch (Jun 4, 2013)

Mi apodo,es Piporuch mi nombre es CARLOS NILDO PALACIOS es para mi un honor  poder comunicar con USTD, y aprender con todos un poco de electronica gracias


----------



## diego2020 (Jun 4, 2013)

hola compañeros es un gusto perteneces a esta brillante comunidad de ingenieros, saludes!


----------



## alpefe (Jun 5, 2013)

hola a todos, no se si sera este espacio para las presentaciones, si no es asi pido disculpas, bueno aunque llevo inscrito bastante tiempo , siempre ando liado y de vez en cuando miro el foro intentando aprender poco a poco , un saludo a todos.


Nota del Moderador

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*08)* No coloques tu pregunta o comentario en el primer lugar que te aparezca, *busca un tema similar* a lo que estas consultando.


----------



## diegobaravalle (Jun 5, 2013)

Hola a todos!
Mi nombre es Diego, 27 años, Argentino.
Soy ingeniero en computación y siempre me gusto mucho todo lo relacionado a las computadoras y la tecnología.

No fui a una escuela secundaria técnica, por lo que mis conocimientos de electrónica son básicos. Igualmente siempre me interesó el tema aunque nunca pude dedicarle tiempo ni tener nadie que me enseñe.

Bueno, básicamente en este momento estoy intentando investigar y desarrollar un proyecto de domótica para mi futura casa, por lo que voy a necesitar de su ayuda!

Desde ya muchas gracias! Saludos


----------



## 3615 (Jun 5, 2013)

hola ,soy omar 40 años argentino. soy aficionado a la electronica . busco realizar un circuito que detecte la falta de carga , por ejemplo una lampara incandescente de 220 vca.desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Pepeojos (Jun 5, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es José Antonio y soy un jubilado de Alcorcon-Madrid-España, me gusta enredar para intentar arreglar cosas por mi mismo. 
En tiempos fui administrativo, por lo que supongo poco podre aportar y mucho podre apreder.
Gracias anticipadas a todos por vuestra amabilidad y paciencia.


----------



## kilutoju (Jun 5, 2013)

saludos soy nuevo soy electromecanico pero me interesa la electronica gracias


----------



## kevunlafu (Jun 5, 2013)

Hola a todos!! soy Kevin, La electronica es una pasion para mi, al igual que la informatica, asi que creo que como todos compartimos las misma pasion vamos a llevarnos fenomenal!! espero poder aportar mucho para este foro. saludos


----------



## AYAS (Jun 5, 2013)

Hola a todos.
Soy miembro de éste foro hace unos dos años, pero no había tenido la necesidad de usarlo... hasta ahora.
Me encanta la electrónica, me encanta construir circuitos electrónicos para hacer control electrónico.
Actualmente estoy aprendiendo a programar pics.
Conforme vaya creando mis propios proyectos, aportaré con alguno de ellos en éste foro.


----------



## Manoleteg89 (Jun 5, 2013)

Buenas gente!!! espero poder aportar algo de lo que he aprendido, y compensar por las veces que me salvaron. Soy Manu Galdeano, de San Juan, ARG, y estudio Ing Mecanica, con especializacion en Mecatronica. Un abrazo!!!


----------



## j8s (Jun 6, 2013)

hola a todos soy antonio diaz y me e registrado porque tengo muchas dudas sobre electronica ya que hace bastante tiempo que no toco nada de esto
un saludo


----------



## peruso (Jun 6, 2013)

Hola, me encanta la electrónica y creo que este un buen foro para aprender más de este interesante tema, saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 6, 2013)

¡Hola Chicos!, bienvenidos a esta gran comunidad, sientanse en familia!


----------



## jeffrycacho (Jun 6, 2013)

saludos a todos estimados y estimadas soy técnico aficionado y me agrada tratar de resolver algunos casos de electrónica aunque tengo otra profesión espero poder compartir con todos y aprender muchas cosas importantes del vasto campo de la electronica


----------



## claudown (Jun 6, 2013)

Hola, veo que en este foro se apoyan mucho y eso es bueno, en mi caso soy estudiante de ingeniería en electrónica y están padres todos los aportes que hacen =D. Saludos.


----------



## kimosaby (Jun 7, 2013)

Hola, soy Kimosaby y me gusta la electrónica, espero aprender algo con el apoyo de todos. Soy novato y aprendiz.



ya me había presentado, solo quiero agradecer a Rey Julien por el apoyo tan rápido y eficaz.


----------



## Menti7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro!!! me queria presentar... soy de la ciudad de rosario argentina!!! saludos a todos


----------



## Danieloso (Jun 7, 2013)

Hola a todos muy buenas tardes, me llamo Daniel, soy de Chile y me encanta la electronica y lo que se refiere a la energia renovable... me encantara leer y participar en el foro, saludos


----------



## ARBAGABEIRAS (Jun 7, 2013)

Hola a todos:
 Soy un radio Telegrafista y ahora que estoy pre-jubilado ,me dedico a cacharrear en casa.
 Ví este foro y me di de alta en el ,viendo las conexiones de un motor de lavadora, quería descubrir los terminales de la velocidad lenta me animé y os escribí.
 Cordiales salu2.


----------



## javierp58 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hola, soy un aficionado y me he encontrado por casualidad con vuestra página, me parece estupenda y un "peligro" ya que que me puedo tirar horas mirando cosas muy interesantes.
Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2013)

kimosaby dijo:


> Hola, soy Kimosaby y me gusta la electrónica, espero aprender algo con el apoyo de todos. Soy novato y aprendiz.
> 
> 
> 
> ya me había presentado, solo quiero agradecer a Rey Julien por el apoyo tan rápido y eficaz.



muchas gracias 
sean bienvenido al foro muchachos¡¡


----------



## alan142005 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hola a todos mi soy Alan Rodriguez y estudio Ing. Electrónica vivo en Peru Lima y espero aprender mucho de ustedes y a la ves apoyarlos con cualquier pregunta.


----------



## zakopane (Jun 9, 2013)

Hola a toda la comunidad electronica, me llamo Juan y mi nueva pasión es el radio control.
Acudo a vosotros para aprender y para que me podais ayudar en algún momento puntual.
Gracias.


----------



## leoncito (Jun 9, 2013)

hola soy Roberto desde Ecuador, soy aficionado a la elctronica pero mas aun a la robotica, ahora estoy trabajano en un brazo robotico y utilizarlo con un joystick usb sin necesida de conectarlo a la pc, he estado pensando hacerlo con un adc pero no estoy muy seguro que tan factible sera y como conectaria la etapa de potencia a la salida del adc, estaria muy agradecido con su ayuda y aportes.


----------



## ildevid (Jun 9, 2013)

hola desde venezuela , bueno me inicio en el mundo de la electronica soy programador php y visual pero de electronica aun estoy aprendiendo apenas controlo un pic para encender 2 led jajaja.... por algo se empiesa no?? estoy programando en micro code quisiera saber si hay algun manual con comandos para el mismo ya que solo conosco algunos, para manejar display entrada y salkida de datos y eas cosas ya que tengo grandes proyectos y bueno compartirlos gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 9, 2013)

saludos ¡¡ 
bienvenido al foro ¡¡


----------



## nargoni (Jun 10, 2013)

Hola desde Andorra

Soy un fan del audio valvular, y de la radioaficion...

me va todo lo que funcione a mas de 400v.


----------



## ivantronica (Jun 10, 2013)

Hola a todos ,soy nuevo en el foro ,creo que no soy el primero que cayó aquí accidentalmente buscando a alguien que le de soluciones para un circuito ,o bien buscando un circuito ! espero hacer muchos colegas y porque no amigos entendidos en la materia..saludos desde Asunción


----------



## JORBALLROT (Jun 10, 2013)

hola como estan  saludos espero que esten muy bien yo soy jorballrot tecnico en electronica hace ya 10 años hago de todo un poquito


----------



## Sophi (Jun 11, 2013)

¡Hola!Me llamo Sofía;soy de Bilbao.Pues di con el foro trasteando por internet,buscando referencias de libros de electronica y audio.Actualmente estoy cursando el grado superior de Mantenimiento Electrónico,y la verdad que mola mucho.Hace un par de años curse el grado medio.Ahora lo que me falta es llevarlo a la práctica....!!Espero que me seais de ayuda que seguro que sí!!


----------



## riquitrack (Jun 11, 2013)

Hola soy Manuel soy de Huelva,Buscando cosillas de electrónica encontré el foro, parece muy interesante y creo que podre aprender mucho de esta afición, también intentare aportar en función de mis posibilidades.


----------



## iese70 (Jun 11, 2013)

Estimados Usuarios:

Buena Tarde, Ingeniero en Electronica y Comunicaciones con experiencia en Sistemas de Alarma, CCTV, Controles de Acceso, Deteccion de Incendio y Voceo.

Espero aportar y retroalimentarme con Uds.

SALUDOS!


----------



## flamingo8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hola sofia,como estas,
Deves saber que me gusta mucho el tema, pero soy apenas un aficcionado y llegué aqui buscando resolver dudas.Exitos con tu carrera y saludos nuevamente desde Colombia:
                                  Luis





Sophi dijo:


> ¡Hola!Me llamo Sofía;soy de Bilbao.Pues di con el foro trasteando por internet,buscando referencias de libros de electronica y audio.Actualmente estoy cursando el grado superior de Mantenimiento Electrónico,y la verdad que mola mucho.Hace un par de años curse el grado medio.Ahora lo que me falta es llevarlo a la práctica....!!Espero que me seais de ayuda que seguro que sí!!


----------



## Danae (Jun 11, 2013)

Hola, soy estudiante de Electrónica, y algunos de mis profesores son un asco, estoy aquí para resolver dudas que me surgen de repente y que no hay quien me asesore, espero también ayudar yo cuando pueda, saludos desde México


----------



## Pellecer (Jun 12, 2013)

Hola, espero poder volver a retomar mi estudio de electrónica y que si en algún momento me surjan dudas me puedan ayudar, así mismo estoy a disposición para poder ayudar en lo que pueda. Mil Gracias.


----------



## soir11 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hola, estoy empezando en electronica. Espero aprender!


----------



## breton (Jun 12, 2013)

Muy buenas gente, navegando me he encontrado este pedazo de foro en el el cual no he dudado en registrarme. Espero poder aprender y poder ayudar al resto como habeis hecho conmigo simp0lemente leyendo. Un saludo


----------



## gustavomi (Jun 13, 2013)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Gustavo, un apacionado por la electronica, espero poder retribuir un poco de lo que ya he leido dentro este foro que me parecio exelente y donde encontre elementos que me sacaron algunas dudas. Muchas gracias


----------



## brunortt (Jun 13, 2013)

Hola, les mando un cordial saludo a todo los mienbros de foros electronica


----------



## Ivan19 (Jun 13, 2013)

Buenas tardes! saludos desde Chihuahua Mexico mi nombre es Ivan Arce y soy un estudiante de electronica me gustaria arender un poco mas y compartir mis conocimientos los cuales no son muy extensos jajajjaja


----------



## davielorza (Jun 13, 2013)

Hola, todos el foro, mi nombre es DAVIELORZA, quiero tener el apoyo de todos ustedes, como mi apoyo hacia ustedes también. gracias


----------



## meshuggitah (Jun 13, 2013)

Mi nombre es nicolas, no se casi nada de electronica ...pero me uni a ustedes para ver si me pueden dar una mano con un proyecto!! gracias!!


----------



## elainerosas (Jun 13, 2013)

Hola,  siento antes no haberme presentado soy ROSAS ARBILDO ANTHONY de LIMA-PERU amo la electrónica desde pequeño solía abrir los equipos electrónicos para saber por que funcionaban, luego no supiera como armarlo de nuevo. Soy técnico electrónico, trabajo en mi rama reparando laptops , pc, tanto software como hardware, me gusta el audio, diseñar placas, armo amplificadores, reparo monitores led lcd, etc etc, pero aun siento q me falta mucho por aprender. Si necesitan ayuda y se las puedo brindar con mucho gusto se las daré, desde ya muy agradecido con todos ustedes por incluirme en su espacio y su tiempo, gracias.


----------



## riga (Jun 14, 2013)

Buenos días. Soy Isidro, de Burgos, España. Mi trabajo está relacionado con la informática pero la Electrónica ha sido siempre mi asignatura pendiente y mi afición.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## franciscojose07 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hola a todos .mi nombre es francisco lopez soy de Nicaragua y trabajo en electronica general.bendiciones a todos y muchas gracias por aceptarme en este foro.


----------



## EC1MO (Jun 14, 2013)

Me presento un abrazo chicos


----------



## heartbreaker (Jun 14, 2013)

Espero que sea una fuente de ideas. Haré lo posible por colaborar.
Desde España.


----------



## pelo182 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hola soy Pelo de Uruguay, no conocia el foro seguro me va a ser de gran ayuda!


----------



## rodrigui (Jun 14, 2013)

hola gente mi nombre es rodrigo,soy de tucuman y hace poco q me meti en este de armar cosas con led,(vumetros,carteles,espejos infinit,etc) la realidad es q soy novato bien novato!!! y bue espero me puedan ayudar en esto q para mi es un nuevo hobyy abrazo grande y gracias!


----------



## svenhssel (Jun 15, 2013)

Hola,soy jose de España,y bueno soy un aficionado a la electronica,no se mucho,pero poco a poco voy aprendiendo,espero poder aprender mucho mas con la ayuda de todos.

Un saludo.


----------



## fermins (Jun 15, 2013)

Hola soy fermin 42 años de Madrid España auxiliar tecnico en electronica  encantado de estar por aqui saludos a todos.


----------



## EBRATEC (Jun 15, 2013)

OLA, Sou Chamado de Ebratec (nome da empresa) menu nome é Alcineu, trabalho na area de eletronica desde 1990. Abraço a todos.


----------



## manuel andres mier (Jun 15, 2013)

hola a todos y que tengan muchas bendiciones de parte de dios y de mi señor Jesucristo soy nuevo en esta comunidad que por lo cierto es muy buena y espero que me puedan colaborar mucho.


----------



## mgort76 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hola comunidad....al igual que a ustedes soy un amante de la electrónica  espero aprender de ustedes y claro aportar mis conocimientos  saludos!!!!!!!
.....>>><(((((º> ºººººº<º)))))><<<


----------



## jdancevic (Jun 15, 2013)

Hola a todos, un placer pertenecer a su comunidad, mi nombre es Jose Dancevic, soy de Venezuela, estudio Ing. Naval pero me interesa mucho aprender mas sobre la electrónica y la robótica. Como tema de tesis escogi el diseño preliminar de un ROV y tengo algunas dudas, espero que puedan ayudarme. Bendiciones y saludos desde Venezuela


----------



## cemtelec (Jun 15, 2013)

Hola compañeros de foro estoy muy contento de pertenecer a este grupo y participar y aportar mis conocimientos de electronica


----------



## dulkancellin (Jun 15, 2013)

Hola! Soy Luciano y vengo a aprender electrónica! Saludos y gracias de antemano a todos los que hacen el foro. 

Abrazo!


----------



## clavitos (Jun 16, 2013)

hola amigos soy clavitos y me gusta la electrónica gracias


----------



## nanosalon (Jun 16, 2013)

Hola, Nano de Tucuman.. saludos!


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 16, 2013)

Saludos desde España

Soy un mero aficionado...pero con muchas ganas de aprender..,Graciasss


----------



## martha78 (Jun 17, 2013)

Gracias,,,, gracias a este foro he podido aprender mucho, pero por desgracia no estoy tan familiarizado con el lenguaje de aquí ...
Yo sólo soy un aficionado y quiero aprender mucho, ..


----------



## the good (Jun 17, 2013)

Un saludo a toda la comunidad.soy ing. En acustica y requiero de su ayuda para realizar mis proyectos.y cuenten con la miaw


----------



## Juwan (Jun 17, 2013)

Hola a todos! Soy TSU en Informatica. Me gustaria aprender con ustedes algunos temas!!! Gracias por aceptarme en el grupo!


----------



## Bsam (Jun 17, 2013)

hola a todos los colegas mi nombre Samuel técnico en electrónica me gusta mucho el audio
sin querer llegue por aquí, al leer algunos temas me parecieron interesantes y me quede.un fuerte abrazo y gracias a todos por hacer posible este foro y por el tiempo que invierten al responder a todos los que queremos seguir aprendiendo 
y también aportare mi granito de arena, muchos saludos desde mexico


----------



## Marcoantonioe (Jun 17, 2013)

Hola a todos,no se si esta es la forma regular para una presentación,pero no hallé otra.Mi nombre es Marco Antonio Espinosa,Bogotano,trabajo en electricdad , electrónica y redes estructuradas,por sugerencia de una tutora virtual del SENA me integré a esta comunidad y veo que todos compartimos algo en común:curiosidad y amor por la tecnología,muchas gracias!


----------



## HIEPPIEFUSARO (Jun 18, 2013)

Hola Me presento Soy Paolo Fusaro y soy técnico Electrónico y hace nada q' empece la carrera de Ing Electrónica en la UTN.BA , soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina 
Saludos y Excelentes Aportes!!!


----------



## martha78 (Jun 18, 2013)

Saludos y Excelentes Aportes


----------



## alejandronelcis (Jun 18, 2013)

Hola buenos dias, soy nuevo aca y me dedico a la reparacion y la gran pasion es el audio.
ya ire aportando datos sobre el tema . muchas gracias


----------



## Zipol (Jun 18, 2013)

Hola a todos y gracias por aceptarme en este foro. Soy operador de sonido en la tarea de hacerme mis propios retornos dado que no cuento con el dinero suficiente como para comprarlos.
Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## MC Soluciones ca (Jun 18, 2013)

Saludos a todos, soy de Valencia Venezuela, Ingeniero en electrónica, instalador de cámaras y redes de computadoras, estoy a la orden para cualquier pregunta, y estoy muy agradecido de pertenecer a esta gran familia, un abrazo a todos


----------



## celtronics2011 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hola  buenas tardes a todos los amigos de  foros electronica
mi nombre es Erick Gomez de Perú
me estoy iniciando en el rubro de la electronica espero me tengan paciencia 
gracias


----------



## Alferimon (Jun 18, 2013)

Saludos a todos ustedes compañeros electrónicos.
Mi nombre es Rubén Guallichico, estoy terminando mi carrera de Ingeniería y ahora que estoy realizando mi tesis he encontrado varios problemas que he espero podamos solucionar juntos.
Gracias a todos en lo que me puedan ayudar.


----------



## infoscar (Jun 18, 2013)

Hola. Soy nuevo en esto y aun no se muy bien como va, supongo que poco a poco, me i re enterando. ahora me gustaría acerté una pregunta que me lleva un poco de cabeza.
El monitor de mi ordenador no se enciende ni siquiera el chivato de encendido, estuve mirando en algunos foros y me dijeron que podían ser los capacitores. Desmonte el monitor y vi que tres de ellos estaban mal los saque para remplazarlos, los capacitores son de uf820 25v.
Los fui a comprar pero de uf820 no tenían y me dieron unos uf1000 25v, los he puesto y ahora el chivato del monitor se enciende pero la pantalla no. Mi pregunta es: ¿ puede tener algo que ver que los suyos eran de 820uf 25v, y los que le e puesto sean 1000uf 25v? un saludo.


----------



## jarol (Jun 18, 2013)

Hola colegs saludos para todos soi nuevo en esto espero que poco a poco me vaya adiestramdo en esto de andar en el foro espero aprender y ayudar con todo lo que pueda gracias


----------



## infoscar (Jun 18, 2013)

Hola. Soy Oscar y os mando un saludo a todos los miembros de foros electrónica.


----------



## HENLY (Jun 18, 2013)

Hola a todos los aficionados a la electrónica. Soy Alejandro y soy un estudiante de electrónica industrial espero aprender mucho con la ayuda de todos y ayudar en lo que pueda!. Gracias.


----------



## napoimperio23 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hola soy principiante en el tema de la electronica, me gusta el citio por que a resuelto muchas dudas que he tenido y espero poder resolver dudas a futuro cuando tenga mas conocimientos Gracias


----------



## oscaryanitta (Jun 19, 2013)

holaaa  a toodoosss  me gusta esta pagina por que soy aficionado ala electronica y me gustaria realizar buenos proyectos igula que todods y asi colaborar con todos cualquier cosa avisemme graciassss!!!!!!


----------



## Pipin49 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hola a todos... me gusta la electrónica, ademas me encuentro estudiando ingeniería, espero poder ayudar y ser ayudado... 
Gracias


----------



## Gerzaca (Jun 19, 2013)

Hola a todos, no estudio nada que tenga que ver con electrica electrónica, estoy aquí por hobbie me encanta y me APASIONA la electrónica espero que puedan ayudarme y después yo ayudare jajaja suerte !!!!


----------



## joselozano (Jun 20, 2013)

Hola Les mando un saludo a todos. Me ha gustado mucho este foro. Terminé de estudiar hace bastantes años y no me puedo dedicar mucho a la electrónica, pero me gusta mucho. GRACIAS


----------



## Yovanny Wuer (Jun 20, 2013)

Hola amigos del foro soy Yovanny Wuer de Venezuela y vengo a este foro a llenarme de conocimiento y dar mis conocimientos si son requerido


----------



## franciscotechera (Jun 20, 2013)

Mi nombre es Francisco techera soy un apasionado por la electrónica, y más por sus aplicaciones en beneficio de todos. Me considero un entusiasta, un emprendedor y un audaz---jaja

Soy estudiante de mecatronica en concordia entre rios argentina...Universidad nacional de entre rios.


----------



## federico138 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hola a todos! soy federico y me parece genial los foros q se generan.. muy interesantes! soy de tres arroyos  provincia de buenos aires argentina


----------



## oredavir (Jun 20, 2013)

Hola amigos soy de Córdoba Argentina.


----------



## mendo (Jun 20, 2013)

hola atoados estoy listo para el maravilloso mundo de la electrónica  es pero su ayuda gracias


----------



## martha78 (Jun 21, 2013)

holla... saludos..


----------



## etodemerzel (Jun 21, 2013)

Hola muy estimados compañeros de foro soy Etolain Demerzell Jr.,soy aficionado a la electrònica ,tecnologìa y ciencias en general con deseos de aprender y compartir conocimientos y buenos deseos con vosotros.


----------



## Luis31110810 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hola a Todos, un gusto unirme al grupo maravilloso de estudiosos y aficionados de la ciencia electrónica. Espero me ayuden y poder ayudar. Cordialmente: Luis


----------



## drudts27 (Jun 21, 2013)

hola a todos soy andres y me encanto unirme a este foro soy un aficionado a la electrónica y espero podernos ayudar ademas me llama demasiado la atención todo lo relacionado en amplificadores d audio


----------



## Thorin (Jun 22, 2013)

Buenas a todos

aquí un novato mas que le gusta cacharrear con la electrónica, espero aprender mucho.

Un saludo!


----------



## ingmaicol (Jun 22, 2013)

buen dia hola soy miguel  y soy aca de colombia saludes a todos


----------



## SP117 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hola! solo llamenme Alex aqui en Mexico, yo ya tengo una carrera en electronica  pero todo el tiempo me estoy actualizando asi q espero q podamos compartir bastante informacion... un saludo para todos los q ya son profesionales, los q lo intentan y los q son iniciados XP


----------



## ingmaicol (Jun 22, 2013)

buenas y estudio ingnieria en telecomunicaciones , pero mi pasion es por la electronica ...espero q todos podamos ayudarnos


----------



## ATLETICO (Jun 22, 2013)

Hola muy buenas gente de foros de electronia me llamo victor soy de colombia y soy estudiante de electronica y reparador de aparatos electronicos,espero al igual que todos los demas usuarios disfrutar de mi estancia en su comunidad gracias por el recibimiento y en lo que puedan mis conocimentos con gusto les ayudare de igual forma tambien todos ustedes,gracias.


----------



## Maria2 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Maria y soy estudiante de ingeniería. Tengo alguna que otra cuestión sobre temas de electrónica, en especial sobre la elección de los AOs, por lo que espero aprender mucho del foro.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## rick2013 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hola a todos mi nombre es ricardo soy de peru, lima, tecnico electronico que en los ratos libres elaboro proyectos de electronica quisiera contactar con personas de peru para intercambiar informacion y mas que nada lugares de ventas de componentes.
Saludos.


----------



## andro9105 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hola, soy andres de Colombia tengo 22 años y me suscribí a forosdeelectronica porque es un excelente sitio el cual me ha brindado su ayuda durante mucho tiempo.
Soy estudiante de ingeniería automática y aficionado a la electrónica, espero poder colaborar y así mismo encontrar respuestas a mis diferentes dudas.
Saludos.


----------



## nextor (Jun 23, 2013)

hola. me llaman Nestor. soy paraguayo, tecnico electronico. especializado en tv color, termine mi colegio en un colegio tecnico, luego me interne en un taller de moronganda reparando teves, ganando migajas del jefe.. pase 3 años de mi vida aprendiendo de esta profesión, transcurrido esto trabaje por mi cuenta, me abri un taller en casa, me hice conocido en el barrio, junte un par de guitas, me empezaba a ir bien y transcurrido 2 años un excompa del cole me lleva a trabajar a lo que seria mi primera empresa formal, era el unico electronico, no tenia maestros, solo y empíricamente me fui abriendo paso en el campo de las máquinas soldadoras, llamadas inverter.. Cumpli un ciclo alli, aprendi bastante durante tres años para que mas tarde pase a la empresa en la que actualmente estoy. Hoy por hoy ya van 2 años 2 meses. En esta empresa me dieron la oportunidad de viajar a brasil para la capacitación, me dieron una abertura mayor en el campo industrial pues reparo maquinas de corte por plasma, soldadoras mig con cabezal externo, mig sin cabezal, soldadoras tig, torchas y ese tipo de cosas. me encanta la electronica. Veo interesante este espacio cibernetico para compartir experiencias de taller. Sueño con viajar a otros paises, me interesa la idea de capacitación en el extranjero. Y espero compartir y ayudar a otros y recibir tambien la ayuda de todos ustedes.


----------



## cesarorta (Jun 23, 2013)

saludo a toda la comunidad del foro de electrónica, esperando poder adquirir conocimientos electrónicos en esta comunidad


----------



## danyelvidal (Jun 23, 2013)

Soy Daniel Angel Vidal, técnico electrónico, saludo a todos aquellos que integran este foro, soy de Argentina.


----------



## felisasuarcom (Jun 23, 2013)

hola a todos .mi nombre es felisa.soy  de china .trabajo en una empresa dedicada a la fabricacion de transformadores electronicos.quiero aprender mas informacion de trafos .


----------



## Jack03 (Jun 23, 2013)

hola a todos soy estudiante de electrónica y sistemas de comunicación 4º año, me gusta inventar y que mas que la electrónica para eso saludos a todos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 23, 2013)

felisasuarcom dijo:


> hola a todos .mi nombre es felisa.soy  de china .trabajo en una empresa dedicada a la fabricacion de transformadores electronicos.quiero aprender mas informacion de trafos .


y naciste en china de veras eres china, escribes muy bien para ser china no seras una de las chinas q estan atacando a F.E


----------



## megatecpower (Jun 23, 2013)

Hola soy tecnico en electromedicina y tecnico en mecatronica recicibido en las dos de Argentina tengo 24 años y me encanta el foro, saludo a todos


----------



## savito (Jun 24, 2013)

hola buenos dias, soy tecnico aeronautico y estudio ingenieria electronica... me uni al foro porque me parece re groso  espero aportar algo bueno a esta comunidad!!!


----------



## luruex (Jun 24, 2013)

hola soy Luis Orlando

estoy estudiando ingenieria electronica y telecomunicaciones, estoy empezando el 6to semestre.

espero su ayuda para alguna duda o soporte, tambien me gustaria poder aportar en lo que pueda.

Gracias


----------



## edu777 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hola soy de Argentina y trabajo en desarrollo de nuevos productos electrónicos.
A propósito, ¿Existe algo más aparte de la electrónica?


----------



## Persoit (Jun 25, 2013)

Hola, soy tecnico especialista en electrónica industrial, soy de Madrid, no conocía el foro seguro me va a ser de gran ayuda y espero ayudar a alguien


----------



## trimyus (Jun 25, 2013)

Hola soy trimyus y me dedico a las automaticaiones en gral,un gusto por estar con Uds


----------



## Daniel de Ramallo (Jun 25, 2013)

Hola me llamo Daniel y soy de Argentina, uno de mis hobby es la electrónica, encontré esta  y me resulto muy interesante, gracias a todos por dejarme formar parte de su comunidad.


----------



## ramtech (Jun 25, 2013)

Saludos a Toda la comunidad, me llamo Osvaldo y les comento que desde muy pequeño me interese por la Electricidad y la Electrónica, no tengo estudios Superiores en estas Areas pero si estudios Iniciales y varios cursos de Capacitación que me permitieron poder desempeñarme laboralmente, me Gusta todo lo referido al Audio y a la reparación de equipos de todo tipo. Bueno en fin espero Poder compartir y aprender mas en esta comunidad.


----------



## Coolerman (Jun 26, 2013)

Que tal, soy Paraguayo, voy aprender mucho mas en esta comunidad , hace unos meses que lo conocí.


----------



## paulmena (Jun 26, 2013)

Hola que tal  mi  nombre es Paul soy de Peru. estoy estudiando tecnico  electronico y me da mucho  gusto pertenecer a esta  comunidad,muchas gracias por la ayuda bye


----------



## Elpidio mares (Jun 26, 2013)

Hola que tal mi nombre es Elpidio Mares soy de México. Me da mucho gusto pertenecer a esta comunidad, de la cual me considero un sacrílego ya que de electrónica no se mucho solo lo básico pero me gusta  mucho y sobre todo hacer experimentos con los nuevos componentes SMD que ni idea tengo de como distinguirlos unos de otros ya que tengo muchos años que no le dedicaba tiempo a esta área.
Muchas gracias


----------



## lexskun (Jun 27, 2013)

Buenos días, noche, o tardes tengan uds
Me llamo lexs-kun (bueno en realidad alexis jaja)
tengo 21 años estudio Ing. Mecatronica
y me gusta hacer Automatizaciones con PIC's y por eso estoy aquí 
Gracias.
cualquier duda o sugerencia favor de hacérmela llegar ok


----------



## Marquitos RR (Jun 27, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Marcos Romero y estoy en la ciudad de Rosario_Santa Fe_Argentina.
Estoy estudiando programacion C18 en un instituto que tiene certificacion de Microchip.
Tengo algunos proyectos personales que me gustaria realisar con la ayuda de ustedes.
Acepto sugerencias y/o criticas mientras sean constructivas.
Saludos a todos !!!


----------



## Gonzalillo (Jun 27, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy aficionado a la electrónica, aunque estoy empezando y estoy liado con un nuevo producto que quiero lanzar al mercado, que incluye un programador PLC en Ladder, un relé actuado a distancia, etc... El problema es que cuando quieren funcionan y cuando se levantan con el izquierdo, no.

A ver si me podéis ayudar a que la cosa sea un poco más estable. Mil gracias y celebro haberos encontrado.

Gonzalo.


----------



## RayWu (Jun 27, 2013)

Hola compañeros, me estoy iniciando en la ingeniería electrónica, soy De Venezuela, mi nombre es Ray, me gustaría que me ayuden a despejar dudas y en lo que pueda ayudarles. Saludos


----------



## osqui (Jun 27, 2013)

hola soy osqui soy nuevo en el foro soy de Buenos aires y espero que nos ayudemos,ustedes a mi y yo a usteds.un abrazo,


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 27, 2013)

¡Hola Chicos!, bienvenidos a esta gran comunidad, sientanse en familia!


----------



## ecpichardo (Jun 27, 2013)

Buenas tardes: Mi nombre es Elliot, creo que la pasaremos bien. Abrazos

Para practicar la edicion, dire que soy de Republica Dominicana


----------



## reMixer (Jun 27, 2013)

hola, soy reMixer de Chile, estudie Tecnica Universitaria en informatica, aunque no ejerzo actualmente por diversos problemas, me encanta este foro por lo que me decidi a registrarme.
ESpero poder aportar algo de mis escasos conocimientos de electronica, dado que siempre me atrajo peor nunca pude estudiar un curso serio sobre el tema, he aprendido a tanteos algunas cosas, otras las he leido, escuchado info de otras personas, etc.
Ojala sea grata mi permanencia. SIn mas me despido de ustedes cordialmente.
Saludos desde Valparaiso, Chile.

PD: Hace poco murio un gran amigo mio, tecnico electronico, se llamaba Eduardo, ojala este descansando.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 28, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> ¡Hola Chicos!, bienvenidos a esta gran comunidad, sientanse en familia!


yo me siento en familia desde que me uni a esta gran comunidad, desde hay mi vida y mi forma de pensar cambiaron  
sean todos bienvenidos...


----------



## 2j2m (Jun 28, 2013)

Hola a todos mio nombre es: Javier, soy aficionado a la electronica, mecanica y optica. espero contar con todos para pasar buenos momentos y poder compartir esperiencias. un saludo


----------



## chrisgam22 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hola gente espero poder compartir nuestros conocimientos y vivencias dentro de lo que considero mi pasion. Un saludo y estamos en contacto por el foro.


----------



## sancas (Jun 29, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es jose, lo que me une a este foro es mi aficion por la musica, mi antigua trayectoria de dj, y lo que me hizo lanzarme a intentar hacerme mi propia caja fue una rotura de tibia y perone hace siete meses, con lo cual tuve mucho tiempo para investigar y encontrar este maravilloso foro, y nada me decidi a empezar saludos a todos y gracias,,,,,


----------



## calvooscar (Jun 29, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Oscar, ubicacion, Argentina Reconquista Pcia. de Santa Fe. Soy tecnico en electronica en el area de la industria maquinarias agricolas y me gusta innovar en circuitos aplicables a tal fin.-
En varios foros de este tipo y en especial en este encontre muchas cosas de utilidad, sin hacer yo las preguntas a tal efecto, las mismas ya estaban contestadas y es por eso, a todos lo colegas que vuelcan sus experiencias en este foro.- Gracias a todos.-


----------



## EDURUB (Jun 29, 2013)

Hola a todos me llamo Eduardo, soy Pediatra, y me gusta la electronica, principalmente de valvulas, (audio, hi-fi, circuitos anteriores a los '70 cuando tenia 15 años.)  Los encontre buscando diagramas de vumetros analogicos para un stereo familiar que estoy reciclando.
Los felicito por el nivel del foro  voy a aprender mucho de todos.


----------



## reMixer (Jun 29, 2013)

Bueno, sintiendome como en casa no me queda mas remedio que dar la bienvenida a otras personas que recien se integran aca.


----------



## NykoGX (Jun 29, 2013)

Que tal! soy Nicolas de Argentina y decidi registrarme para conocer un poco de la electronica y poder aprender de ustedes. Suerte a todos!


----------



## ferortz33 (Jun 29, 2013)

Buenas noches, un agrado estar por aqui deceoso de aprender, gracias por la oportunidad, y en lo que me sea posible ayudare a la comunidad


----------



## andioliv (Jun 30, 2013)

Hola Colegas !!! Gracias por recibirme estoy muy contento espero poder ayudar,y no defraudar a nadie..Saluditos ..父 Andi


----------



## jesus123456789 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hola amigos soy nuevo espero aprender mucho de uds gracias y saludoss


----------



## Milton Donado (Jun 30, 2013)

Hola que tal mi nombre es Milton Donando soy de Colombia. Me da mucho gusto pertenecer a esta comunidad, de la cual me considero un novato ya que de electrónica no se mucho solo lo básico. Espero aportar lo poco que he aprendido en mi corta experiencia. 
Muchas gracias


----------



## sancho09 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hola que tal soy Jose Luis Sanchez de Colombia hace dias estoy en el foro pero no me habia presentado, mil disculpas espero poder ayudar a otros en lo posible gracias por este maravilloso espacio.


----------



## nzrnltt (Jun 30, 2013)

Hola!!! Me llamo Nazareno pero me dicen Nacho, tengo 27 años y soy de Buenos Aires. Me registre en el foro con el objetivo de aprender ya que esto de la electrónica me ha despertado mucho interés, todavía no estoy en condiciones de poder aportar muchos conocimientos pero voy a dejar todas mis dudas y experiencias para compartirlas con ustedes.

Saludos a TODOs!!


----------



## alfredo solano (Jun 30, 2013)

hola amigos.... me llamo alfredo solano, soy nuevo en el foro y al momento estoy con los automoviles, esperando llegar lejos con vuestra amable e invalorable ayuda os saludo y agradezco de todo corazon.


----------



## AntuanPy (Jul 1, 2013)

Saludos desde Paraguay, soy programador y aficionado a la electrónica, encontré este foro muy interesante, espero aprender mucho y también aportar si es posible.

Antonio.


----------



## ajca1959 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Alfredo, soy ingeniero electrónico hace 27 años pero un novato en esto de los foros, espero aprender para poder compartir mis experiencias con ustedes.


----------



## rogusgar (Jul 1, 2013)

Hola,me presento me llamo Roberto Gustavo Garcia,vivo en Entre Rios,soy radioaficionado,y aficionado a la electronica en general.Estoy en Gualeguaychu,digo esto porque he visto mucha gente de Entre Rios aca en este foro,desde ya graciaspor dejarme pertenecer al mismo


----------



## yonar el mejor (Jul 2, 2013)

hola      soy  yonar  aficionado  a electrónica    y  robotica     soy  estudiante  de  física   en  la  "u"   me  encanta    armar   circuitos....


----------



## juliocn (Jul 2, 2013)

Que dios le bendiga a todos
soy nuevo en el foro  y  un buen aficionado a la electrónica
ya saben estamos a sus ordenes



Hola yonar  me preguntaba si te interesa hablar sobre un proyecto que tengo que tu como estudiante de ficica me puedes ayudar que dices te animas


----------



## chivas07 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hola, buenos dias a todos, soy de Montevideo, Uruguay, técnico en radio y tv. recibido en ORT, estoy jubilado y tengo 71 años. Como pueden ver soy de la época de la válvula, pero he decidido últimamente actualizarme, ya hace un tiempo que estoy inscrito en este sitio, pero se ve que se han perdido mis datos. Bueno los saludo a todos y les digo que he hecho circuitos impresos con proyectos varios, como ser arranque transitorizado para autos, tengo un subaru del 91 y anda perfercto, entre otras cosas. Ahora estoy abocado a fabricarme una estación de soldar, y en este momento voy a instalar en el computador el Eagle, para diseño de plaquetas, después iré viendo que hago en el andar, bueno algo tarde??? no... siempre hay que estar haciendo algo, saludos a todos.


----------



## zeroligth (Jul 2, 2013)

Hola a todos, no sé mucho de electrónica, pero aquí deseo aprender mucho de ustedes.

Saludos y bendiciones.


----------



## Myke (Jul 3, 2013)

me da gusto pertenecer a este foro... me lo recomendaron espero contribuir en algo, además de sacarle provecho para mi trabajo.... gracias por dejarme ser miembro


----------



## zacu (Jul 3, 2013)

Hola ,

soy nuevo en el foro soy deTaragona y espero que nos ayudemos,ustedes a mi y yo a usteds.un abrazo,


----------



## Peniel Jimenez (Jul 3, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Peniel soy estudiante de ingeniería en electrónica, vivo en Santo Domingo  Rep. Dom.
espero obtener y ofrecer ayudas en este foro y que podamos crecer en conocimientos.....

gracias bye


----------



## jhonel (Jul 3, 2013)

Hola me gusta la electronica estoy armando varios prototipos alguien que quiera colaborar bienvenido


----------



## santiago pardo (Jul 3, 2013)

soy sanramon....me gusta la electronica y la practico desde hace mas de cuarenta años...y siempre tengo que actualizarme...ahora quiero saber de control de potencia..plasma...soldadura con alta frecuencia para el arranque de electrodos...y lo mas importante variadores de frecuencia..manejo de IGBT .y donde puedo conseguir data sheet de igbt con circuitos tipicos


----------



## juan nisesa (Jul 4, 2013)

Mi nombre es Juan y hace bastante tiempo que ando metido en temas electrónicos.
Confío en poder compartir experiencias.
Saludos.


----------



## rovin26 (Jul 4, 2013)

hola a todos de la comunidad yo tambien boy a estar aportando muy pronto por cierto soy electronico y tambien me gusta el software a si que pronto subire combinacion de software y hardware esperen por cierto mi nombre es milton sandy C.


----------



## darni (Jul 4, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy un técnico en sistemas y estoy aprendiendo un poco sobre audio y video, en lo posible tratare de integrarme con el foro. gracias


----------



## menb (Jul 4, 2013)

hola, me llamo esteban soy de argentina.soy tecnico electronico y programador de plc.estoy cursando primer año de ingenieria electronica. espero aprender mas de elctronica e integrarme bien en el foro.graciaas =D


----------



## Covertal (Jul 4, 2013)

masood dijo:
			
		

> thanks,
> i will do practical for tr.soon


traduccion:
gracias,
yo hará práctica para tr. pronto


----------



## stellina235 (Jul 5, 2013)

hola, me llamo Sofia soy de Perú me dedico ah emsamblar pc espero aprender mas de elctronica e integrarme bien en el foro.graciaas =D


----------



## cesarcha (Jul 5, 2013)

Hola a todos mi nombre es César me ha gustado mucho los temas que he visto en el foro espero poder realizar aportes y aprender mucho de lo que he visto en el


----------



## gabino cerril (Jul 5, 2013)

un abrazo desde chihuahua mexico a todos los interesados en la electronica, les comento que soy profesional en derecho (abogado) pero siempre me ha interesado la electronica y soy aficionado a comprar cuanta novedad encuentro sobre todo en USA ya que la ciudad donde vivo se encuentra a menos de quinientos kilometros de la frotera entre usa y méxico (el paso texas) pero ahora ademas con el boom en las compras y ventas por internet se puede comprar cualquier cosa lo unico que hay que procurar es tener bastante dinero para pagar la tecnologia en electronica mas nueva. un saludo para todos


----------



## anze (Jul 6, 2013)

Hola , no soy técnico . Pero en algunas cosas me puedo defender un poco . Estoy diseñando mis propias fuentes , es un lío . Pero con un poquito de entusiasmo , y ayuda de gente desinteresada , todo se puede alcanzar . El foro excelente


----------



## fabybu (Jul 7, 2013)

Buenas gente! Mi nombre es Fabián y me presento en el foro. Hace mucho estoy registrado y leo pero aún no inicié ningún tema. Soy ingeniero en electrónica y vivo en Córdoba.


----------



## Giancarlo Cuentas (Jul 7, 2013)

Hola, soy Giancarlo, y espero poder despejar dudas acerca de la electrónica, control y automatización.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 7, 2013)

bienvenidos chicos ¡¡ sienta-sen como en su casa ¡¡¡
un saludo de su majestad el rey julien ,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 7, 2013)

Hola a todos, !saludos cordiales!, mi nonbre es Daniel Lopes dos Santos , soy de São Paulo, Brasil .
Tengo 47 años de edad y un verdadero fanatico por la electronica desde aos 10. Formado tecnico electronico a 27 años actualmiente y fortunadamiente trabalho a 12 años en una enpreza que desaholla proyectos de alta tecnologia en la area de Defeza y Espaço para el gobierno de Brasil.
Con mucho gusto estoi aca para conpartilhar mi humilde conocimiento con los conpañeros y hacer buenas y nuevas amistades.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jose1944 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hola a todos soy Jose1944 y me gusta la electronica, me uni al grupo para aprender de los que tienen experiencia y con el tiempo tambien apoyar a los que recien empiezan. Gracias pòr compartir sus conocimientos.


----------



## Zed (Jul 7, 2013)

Hola, espero poder aportar algo bueno y de la misma manera recibir conocimiento, soy todo electronica y ademas soy fiel estudioso del "poder mental", saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 7, 2013)

''poder mental''
zed ¡¡¡


----------



## leroca (Jul 8, 2013)

Hola amigos: soy tecnico electronico  y espero poder ayudar   y ayudarnos en los problemas de la nueva electronica  que avanza a pasos agigantado. Juntos todos podemos .


----------



## xxxjanoxxx (Jul 8, 2013)

Hola  amigos

vengo siguiendo esta web por un tiempo,soy estudiante de Ing electronica aficionado a la musica y equipos de audio,espero poder ayudar en lo posible e intentar aprender de la sabiduria y experiencia de los demas.
saludos a todos!!!


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Jul 8, 2013)

Hola amigos del foro soy estudiante de  ingenieria electronica y deseo aprender mucho en este foro intercambiando conocimientos


----------



## danielhector (Jul 9, 2013)

Hola amigos,me presento ante uds,mi nombre es Daniel Hector BARRETO,soy argentino,tengo 62 años,resido actualmente en Sgo del Estero,soy de profecion torrista-Antenista,como sera facil de imaginar me apaciona la electronica en el rubro RF y Construccion de antenas,para fm,gracias por permitirme estar junto a uds,un abrazo y desde luego pder ayudar en lo que a mi oficio concierne,-


----------



## locodelcinto (Jul 9, 2013)

Hola que tal gente del foro mi nombre es luca y soy un poco nuevo en todo esto así que me vana  ayudar mas de lo que yo los valla ayudar yo a ustedes!!! jaja


----------



## LeninDJ (Jul 9, 2013)

Saludos a toda la comunidad electrónica, viniendo a aprender de los maestros y a ayudar en lo que se pueda.

Nos vemos por los foros.

LeninDJ


----------



## Bazan (Jul 9, 2013)

hola mi nombre es wilfredo bazan  y soy técnico electrónico en audio y video,gracias ha esta comunidad electrónica que une ha técnicos para dar solución ha todas las fallas que se presenta día a día de nuevas marcas de artefactos.


----------



## freddybcv (Jul 9, 2013)

Hola buenas noches, de antemano muchas gracias por la bienvenida, mi nombre es Freddy Alvarez, soy nuevo en el foro, actualmente estoy haciendo un curso de electrónica y espero aprender bastante de este foro, soy abogado en Venezuela, no trabajo en electrónica, solo soy aficionado a ella desde pequeño. Espero dedicarme a ella cuando me jubile de mi trabajo. Gracias nuevamente por la bienvenida.


----------



## rcrd (Jul 10, 2013)

_hola, buenas noches, les mando un cordial saludo a los colegas que comparten conocimientos en este foro, desde santa fe, argentina. Ojala pueda serles util con mis humildes conocimientos. Soy tecnico desde hace varios años y me dedico principalmente a la television._


----------



## Josej24 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hola queridos amigos de Foros de Electrónica, me llamo Jose y no se nada de electrónica, aunque siempre me ha gustado, nunca pude estudiarla. Espero poder aprender mucho con vosotros y algún día poder hacer mis propios aportes al foro. Me despido agradeciendo de antemano su ayuda.
Abrazos desde Tenerife.


----------



## MatuScien (Jul 10, 2013)

Buenas!! 

Por fin me he registrado en un foro de electrónica porque siempre me ha gustado la electrónica que aunque tengo ideas me falta algo importante, el conocimiento. 

He hecho algunos proyectos con arduino pero quiero seguir haciendo cositas.

Espero que me podáis ayudar en todo lo que necesite.

Saludos!!


----------



## divxpa (Jul 10, 2013)

Me presento! Soy de Punta Alta, Argentina. 
Estoy dando mis primeros pasos en electronica, no tengo ningun conocimiento previo, pero me gusta meter mano. Por suerte he arreglado muchas cosas por el solo hecho de ser curioso.
Espero aprender mucho de esta comunidad!


----------



## jhassan (Jul 10, 2013)

muy buen dia a todos.
soy de Colima, Mexico, y la electronica es mi gran muralla, espero su apoyo asi como apoyar en lo que pueda. es un honor ser miembro de esta pagina. un cordial saludo a todos y recordar que aqui estamos para servirles.


----------



## batusai (Jul 10, 2013)

Hola !!!
Soy pablo cariñosamaente (batusai), soy tecnico en electronica pero creo que compartiendo co ustedes camaradas podre ampliar mis conocimientos. Me especializo en audio, computadoras, audio de autos, inversores (soy de republica dominicana).

Si puedo ayudarles en algo estoy dispuesto, espero que ustedes tengan la misma disposicion que yo.


----------



## ELECTROYOS (Jul 11, 2013)

Hola a todos

Espero ser de ayuda para vosotros.


----------



## jorge quiroz (Jul 11, 2013)

hola me llamo jorge y estoy encantado de pertenecer y aprender de sus conocimientos soy nuevo en el tema.


----------



## LC77 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hola soy Martin y me esta gustando esto de la electronica, me parece magia, por eso me registre aca!


----------



## dienel (Jul 11, 2013)

hola soy dienel blanco soy tecnico en electronica soy de venezuela .


----------



## RobertoG116 (Jul 11, 2013)

Mi nombre es Roberto de rio III - Cordoba y estoy profundizando temas electrónicos, no soy experto pero tengo conocimientos y pretendo aprender y si algo puedo ayudar también. Muchas Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Ironworker (Jul 12, 2013)

Buenas, aquí estamos dándole a la electrónica otra vez, ya que hace años la deje un poco de lado por otro tipo de trabajo. Como mi nombre indicame dedico mucho al mundo del metal (aunque en realidad trabajo en mantenimiento industrial). Casi seguro que vosotros sois los que me vais a ayudar a retomar el camino de nuevo pero aquí estoy para intentar ayudar en lo que pueda. 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Euzinho (Jul 12, 2013)

Mi adicción comenzó de niño, masticaba los condensadores de colores, que ricos estaban...
Poco después me compraron mi primer soldador....que tiempos aquellos en los que lo sacaba a pasear a la calle cogido del enchufe...la envidia del barrio.
Y de repente, algo empezó a ir mal: que si fijate tu este chaval que nos deja sin luz cada dos por tres, que si alguien sabe porque la tele está vacía por dentro, que porque se oyen ruidos como de sirena en el teléfono, ¿porque le habla al soldador mientras lo acaricia?, en fin , idioteces de esas de adulto. Entonces comence a experimentar en secreto, oculto en una habitación camuflada a la que se accede desde un banco de trabajo....ejejjeje (risa siniestra)
_En serio: hago cositas simples, con/sin microcontroladores, hago las placas por revelado con positiv20 o por transferencia de toner, taladro a mano con Dremel, diseño principalmente con Eagle, y comprar, pues como ya no quedan tiendas de electrónica pura y dura, a los chinos por el eBay. _

Saludos a todos!


----------



## violeta5432 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hola a todos, me he inscrito para mas que ayudar (que no tengo ni idea), para poder aprender de todos vosotros. Perdonarme si en muchas o en todas las ocasiones soy un poco torpe. Gracias


----------



## javoline (Jul 12, 2013)

hola, soy Javo. Estoy aprendiendo a programar pic`s y siempre es bueno tener un poco de ayuda. saludos a todos


----------



## Shiry (Jul 12, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy Shiry y estudio electrónica, espero contar con su apoyo, y brindarles el mio... en lo posible


----------



## xuletaeg (Jul 14, 2013)

Hola me llamo francisco y soy de España (Sevilla), espero poder ayudar y sobre todo ser ayudado ;D


----------



## Horusramses (Jul 14, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es César, soy de Argentina y tengo como hobby la electrónica. Siempre aprendo algo de este foro cuando busco soluciones a problemas comunes a electrónica.

Saludos.


----------



## FRANZYS (Jul 14, 2013)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Francisco soy de Zaragoza (España), llevo dos años aprendiendo electronica por mi cuenta y cada dia se que se menos pues cada dia me surgen mas dudas. 
Un saludo


----------



## javier gamarra (Jul 14, 2013)

Buenas tardes,gracias por aceptarme en esta comunidad,soy natural de maracay.Edo. Aragua-Venezuela.Desde niño siempre me gusto la electronica y tengo buenas experiencias,soy de las personas que para comprender como funcionan las cosas,las desarmo y me hago un patron para ver como funcionan las cosas desde su raiz.Confieso que en la actualidad hay muchos parametros que desconosco,imagino que es devido a las nuevas tecnologias avanzadas, espero compartir mis experiencias con la comunidad y que sean de gran utilidad.


----------



## areskgh (Jul 14, 2013)

Hola amigos mi nombre es kevin, soy estudiante de electrónica  quiero aportar en algo para absolver todas las duda y también aprender de ustedes.  saludos


----------



## kuman23 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hola, estoy empezando a interesarme por este mundillo, con muy muy pocos conocimientos, y los poco me vienen de cuando estudie electricidad hace ya bastantes años, y un poco de electronica, pero ya digo que hace ya tela de tiempo. 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## juanbenjamin (Jul 15, 2013)

muy buena paginaaaa!!!


----------



## Wlegra (Jul 15, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy Wilmer  de CUBA, lindo país, estoy interesado en la búsqueda de soluciones a problemas y además intercambiar no solo del mudo de la electrónica, 

saludos a todos,


----------



## dire85 (Jul 15, 2013)

Soy estudiante de electrónica, he consultado esta web en varias oportunidades pero nunca registrado hasta ahora. Espero poder hacer algún aporte interesante a la comunidad.
Saludos


----------



## asmithve (Jul 16, 2013)

Ante todo un cordial saludo a toda la comunidad! Soy de Venezuela, me llamo Alejandro. Soy Ingeniero Electrónico, y me pareció super interesante el sitio, espero poder ayudar y obtener buena ayuda en este apasionante mundo de la electrónica! 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Eleassar (Jul 16, 2013)

Hola, saludos desde Venezuela, con mucho interes y con muchas ganas de aprender y sobre todo con la humildad del que poco sabe me uno a esta comunidad esperando recibir y aportar conocimientos.


----------



## AkuaDance (Jul 16, 2013)

Hola comunidad... me llamo Ezequiel y estoy estudiando Técnico Electrónico Industrial, ya estoy en mi tercer y ultimo año y ando trabajando en la tesis, de ahí el nombre de AkuaDance, ya que el proyecto es una fuente de agua audioritmica. Estoy apenas empezando a renegar pues soy nuevo en el tema de audio... espero serles de ayuda en poco tiempo e iré subiendo cualquier placa o avances que sean útiles para todos... gracias


----------



## SimonPeter (Jul 16, 2013)

estimados, hace poco conozco esta comunidad pero se que son una gran comunidad y que esta lleno de gente con vastos conocimientos....espero ser aporte tambien.....estare tratando de participar en lo que mas pueda y ayudar con mis humildes conocimientos......saludos


----------



## lary (Jul 16, 2013)

hola amigos yo soy nuevo y quiero aprender flowcode espero me ayuden gracias


----------



## ismael2010 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hola a todos soy ismael  de gonzales catan ( buenos aires)  me gusta la electronica, me uni al grupo para aprender de los que tienen experiencia siempre me intereso los pic, ahora que puedo me gustaria adquirir mas experiencia, se agradece toda la ayda de ustedes. saludos


----------



## robotek (Jul 17, 2013)

hola, gracias por aceptar mi solicitud, soy tecnico automotriz, espero apreder mucho de lo maravilloso que es la electronica, gracias


----------



## masatnafel (Jul 17, 2013)

Hola a todos,

mi nombre es Jhonson Salazar, espero encontrar respuestas y soluciones a dudas e inconvenientes que se me presenten, gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## orutra1971 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Arturo Nava ,soy tecnico en electronica en audio y video tambien estoy aprendiendo programacion de microcontroladores y electronica de potencia.


----------



## pajaro020 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hola buen dìa, soy Sergio, tengo 50 años, hace ya varios que me dedico a reparar computadoras y algo de electrónica, este año me dediqué de lleno a esto último y no la tengo muy clara, pero me gusta mucho y con el esfuerzo de todos los días un poquito, logro objetivos!!!.   Desde ya muchas gracias por permitirme unirme al foro, y estoy abierto a lo que les pueda ser útil.-    !!!Gracias!!!


----------



## YerisBlaymir (Jul 18, 2013)

hola a todos.. soy estudiante de ing. electronica y me gustaria aprender con uds tambien aportar con lo poco que hasta el momento se..


----------



## tobemar (Jul 18, 2013)

Hola:
Me llamo Tomas y fuí aficionado a la electrónica hace muchos años. Una vez que me he jubilado vuelvo a retomarla, si bien ahora tengo que descubrir nuevos materiales, que antes no existían. Saludos a todos


----------



## YerisBlaymir (Jul 18, 2013)

Bienvenido estamos para ayudarnos. 
saludo!!!


----------



## argosx12 (Jul 18, 2013)

hola que tal saludos a todos los de foros de electronica soy tecnico en el electronica y tengo mi pagina web  COLMENA ELECTRONICA en g+ y facebook por mucho tiempo he visitado esta pag y ahora recientemente me he echo miembro  para compartir y conocer aun mas cosas sobre la electronica


----------



## pepe0909 (Jul 18, 2013)

hola a todos soy de mexico y estudio electronica  y ,mecanica ya que van de la mano en la actualidad   ,y gracias por sus aportes  y aque yo inicio  y su experiencia pienso que me ayudara mucho


----------



## darni (Jul 19, 2013)

*Hola a todos, soy un técnico en sistemas y estoy aprendiendo un poco sobre audio y video, en lo posible tratare de integrarme con el foro. gracias
Hace 1 Semana*


----------



## darmanluis (Jul 19, 2013)

hola amigos soy un estudiante de ing en electrónica y me gustaría  compartir experiencias en proyectos y recibir apoyo de ustedes ( ayudarnos entre si ), gracias por recibir mi solicitud tenia bastante ganas de pertenecer  a un foro como este


----------



## nony1946 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hola a todos, la electrónica una pasión que nunca pude aprender por falta de tiempo y dejadez, espero aprender de vosotros maestros y aficionados, pues todos tenemos siempre algo que aportar, unos más otros menos.
Bueno daros todos por saludados.


----------



## zacu (Jul 20, 2013)

Hola a todos,
Soy Zacu.Me gusta la electronica y la practico desde hace mas de trenta años.


----------



## xasi (Jul 20, 2013)

Muy buenas a todos, me presento me llamo Xavi, tengo conocimientos de Electronica pero hace muchisimos años que no toco el tema, ahora me salen muchas dudas de como hacer algunos proyectos, y pica el gusanillo de ser capaz de hacer tus propias placas.
Asi es que primero buscare en el foro y si no lo encuentro ya os planteare el primer de los proyectos que puede resultar interesante para los amantes de los acuarios.
Hasta ahora mismo.


----------



## wilver lopez (Jul 20, 2013)

Saludos a todos.
Me presento: Mi nombre es Wilver E López, vivo en Bogotá Colombia, tengo 53 años, y quiero aprender un poco de electrónica en mis ratos libres. mi profesión es Impresor y tengo una microempresa de ártes gráficas, la cual está a la órden de ud(s).
Gracias a los que me puedan colaborar en mis inquietudes electrónicas.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 20, 2013)

Bienvenidos a todos al foro, espero que sea de su agrado y se sientan bien participando en los diferentes temas.

Saludos.


----------



## Mauro Medrano (Jul 20, 2013)

Hola que tal mi nombre es Mauro, interesado en PICs y DTMF. Soy de Lima-Perú. De la especialidad de electrónica.


----------



## cearinko (Jul 20, 2013)

Hola a todos
Me llamo cesar y soy nuevo en el foro. estudio robotica industrial y automatización y espero poder aprender y también ayudar en todo lo que pueda. muchos saludos


----------



## pablor6 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hola Colegas. Gracias por formar parte de este for tan importante. El conocimiento es UNIVERSAL y a ello nos debemos. Todo en cuanto pueda ayudar, Estoy a la orden. FD ...


----------



## tuchoeste (Jul 20, 2013)

hola a todos me uni a este foro para aprender  soy un principiante  con ganas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 20, 2013)

sean todos y todas bienvenidos al foro,sientacen como en su casa y entre amigos ¡¡


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Jul 20, 2013)

Hola tuchoeste eres bienvenido igual bienvenidos a todos los nuevos en este foro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 21, 2013)

Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi bienviviendo tu que ,antiguo miembro,que siempre nos lee ¡¡


----------



## CENTAURO1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hola Soy Jorge , tencico, en radiocomunicaciones, y me intereza, intercambiar, conocimientos de otras areas , de la tegnologia, como , el audio,

Me intereza, el tema de instrumentos de medicion, en esta caso, para medir inductancias, poseeo un puente de Weastone, pero su rango, no me permite, medir , los valores tan bajos de la inductacias, empledas, en crossover, por ello solicito, de sus conocimientos, par adquirir, en que corresponda.
Desdea ya mi agradecimiento, a quienen componen el foro.


----------



## bend (Jul 22, 2013)

hola, soy estudiante de ing. electronica, y nuevo en el tema, me interesa el tema de la robotica... quisiera aprender de ustedes y compartir conocimientos, y disculpen si soy muy pregunton y si les molesto mucho...


----------



## djalan07 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hola a toda la comunidad de electronica, soy tecnico en electronica me gustaria aprender mas y estoy a sus ordenes en lo que pueda ayudarlos preguntenme gracias.


----------



## richizer (Jul 22, 2013)

Hola a todos, me he inscrito en este foro para aportar y aprendes mas de los crack del foro


----------



## damzte (Jul 22, 2013)

Buenas a todos, aficionado a todo y aprendiz de todo...   afortunadamente maestro en alguna que otra cosilla.

Saludos


----------



## newton curi (Jul 22, 2013)

Olá Amigos.

Eu, Newton Curi escrevo da Cidade de S.Carlos, Estado de S.Paulo_Brasil.
É um prazer estar com todos e espero poder contribuir, onde eu souber, ok?

Abraços !


----------



## sergiouasd (Jul 22, 2013)

saludos para todos los integrantes de este foro , espero compartir y aprender con ustedes . gracias


----------



## pulielec (Jul 22, 2013)

hola amigos mi nombre es javier soy de colombia espero recibir y brindar ayuda en temas electonicos gracias


----------



## einerelec (Jul 22, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Mi nombre es Einer de Oaxaca estudie electronica en el instituto juares de oax.me dedico a la reparacion de audio para grupos musicales por que tambien tengo un grupo musical.actualmente estoy un poco mas dedicado a la fabricacion de bobinas para bocinas de potencia y agudos.felicidades a todos los compañeros


----------



## elkataskin (Jul 23, 2013)

hola!mi nombre es alejandro y soy de argentina,me gusta todo lo referido a electronica pero lamentablemente soy muuuy limitado ya que nunca pude estudiar la carrera,digamos que mis conocimientos son casi basicos/nulos,todo lo que hago o hago en base de prueba y error y mirando...espero poder aprender mucho de aca!


----------



## Sosah (Jul 23, 2013)

Hola a tod@s! Me llamo José Sosa, soy de Las Palmas Canarias.
Siempre me ha gustado este mundo de la electrónica, mis conocimientos son mínimos.

Saludos


----------



## aliyger (Jul 23, 2013)

Hola a todos soy german de Argentina, me gusta la electronica, espero ayudar y ser ayudado, gracias.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Andluc2 (Jul 23, 2013)

βHola Buenas noches:
    Soy Antonio de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria. Mi mensaje es de presentación. Mi pasión la fotovoltaica.

    Saludos


----------



## Saecula (Jul 23, 2013)

Hola que tal, soy aficionado a la electronica y voy a estar experimentando un poco. Saludos desde México


----------



## victor arango (Jul 23, 2013)

Señores foros de electronica en dias pasados me bloquearon mi pagina msn ahora mi nueva pagina es chapas.1745arango@hotmail.es por lo tanto quiero seguir resibiendo mensajes de su prestigiosa pagina que nos enseña mucho gracias


----------



## fireblack (Jul 23, 2013)

Hola amigos soy tabasco.

siempre me a gustado imprecnarme de nuevas cosas espero poder ayudar.


----------



## equalizador (Jul 23, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Jesus davib jaraba


----------



## pipapipon (Jul 23, 2013)

Hola a todos y todas, soy pipa pipon de colegiales,he encontrado muy buena informacion y muy util!!! les dejo un abrazo a todos


----------



## j0hn (Jul 24, 2013)

Hola, uno que se suma al mundillo éste de la electrónica con miles de preguntas e inquietudes. un saludo.


----------



## luisgarcia59 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hola,soy Luis García,aficionado de la Electrónica.De Montería,Córdoba.Estudié en el Sena TV.


----------



## kemuel (Jul 24, 2013)

hola a todos soy aficionado a la electronica quiero aprender estoy seguro que ustedes me ayudaran gracias

como regulo un ml317 a cero voltios siempre me da 1.25v gracias


----------



## Alexander Acencio (Jul 24, 2013)

hola me llamo alexander estudio ingenieria electromecanica soy un loco con la electronica ahora mismo estoy inmerso en la construccion de amplificadores de audio y ecualizadores para su venta  espero poder ayudarlos en sus dudas y q ustedes me ayuden a mi


----------



## george.manson.69 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hola a todos los de este gran Foro, hace un buen tiempo ya no me he conectado al foro por cuestiones laborales, recuerdo muy bien que hacia muchos proyectos pero al fin acabo caes en la rutina de trabajo. Espero nuevamente empezar a subir proyectos ya que voy con todo con nuevas ideas con Microcontroladores ya que me renovado de conocimientos a base de PIC'S, ATMEL, STMicrocontroller.

Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## oof (Jul 24, 2013)

hola me llamo oved soy de Honduras c.a


----------



## pelohuevo (Jul 25, 2013)

Buenas, a todos, vengo por aquí con alguna dudilla 
Un saludo


----------



## LuisRicardoRC (Jul 25, 2013)

Hola a todos, me llamo Luis Ricardo. Siempre me he dedicado a la programación, pero he tenido mi curiosidad por la electrónica. He empezado como hobby intentando automatizar mi hogar.


----------



## nacho3d (Jul 25, 2013)

Buenas! Soy Nacho de Argentina.

Me dedico a la programación pero desde siempre me gustó la electrónica como hobby. Ahora que puedo dedicarme a este hobby lo retomé 

Saludos!


----------



## nacca (Jul 25, 2013)

Hola a todos. Si bien me registré en el 2011 este es mi primer post. Mi actividad la ingeniería civil pero mi pasión, y pasatiempo, la electrónica. Empecé estudiando electrónica pero cuando en Física II vi las primeras nociones de electromagnetismo me asusté. Había que estudiar mucho y pasé a civil. Actualmente resido en la Ciudad Autónoma de Bs. As. De pibe armé algunos amplificadores valvulares con 6BQ5 y 6L6 que le afanaba a mi viejo que era radioaficionado. Hoy día que ni la vista ni el pulso me da para soldar integrados añoro las válvulas!
Muy bueno el foro


----------



## pablobarrea88 (Jul 25, 2013)

hola mi nombre es pablo y estudio electronica, en argentina. me uno para poder aportar y consultar ya que hace mucho sigo el foro y me fue muuy útil. saludos


----------



## darkdyna (Jul 26, 2013)

hola mi nombre es jose trabajo en telecomunicaciones departamento de marketin pero la electronica me pierde por eso estoy aki.
un saludo


----------



## caryaz (Jul 26, 2013)

hola soy carlos escribo desde vigo me interesa la electronica soy electrecista debaja tension y la electronica la quiero conocer lo mas posible pues tengo un hobby de modelismo de camiones escala 1:14 de radio control y muchos accesorios son electronicos para su funcionamiento 
gracias y pocoa poco ire aprendiendo de vosotros


----------



## skate_mlk (Jul 26, 2013)

Hola a todos! Soy Mariano, estudiante de electrónica de los primeros años. Me copó mucho el foro, muy dinámico me pareció. 
Ojalá ir aprendiendo y a la vez, intentar resolver dudas de otros. Muchas gracias!

Mariano!


----------



## Titofrank (Jul 26, 2013)

*Hola gente! Soy Franco y no recuerdo haber hecho una presentación! volví después de mucho tiempo. Espero poder colaborar y recibir de la ayuda de ustedes.*


----------



## xmen9004 (Jul 26, 2013)

hola me llamo francisco llegue a este foro con la intencion de aprender, y tambien poder aportar con mi granito de arena en lo que les pueda ayudar estoy a sus ordenes mi especialidad es la reparacion de laptops y pc.
Un saludo desde Mexico


----------



## vcastro33 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hola amigos un saludo a todos, mi nombre es Víctor Castro, soy de la república de Panamá. Estoy a sus ordenes.


----------



## Rocker_BR (Jul 26, 2013)

Hola a todos!
Me llamo Roberto, soy brasileño y me gusta mucho la electrónica en general.
Desafortunadamente mi español no es lo suficientemente bueno para escribir mucho, pero entiendo bastante bien. Por lo tanto, estas palabras que escribo fueran con una pequeña ayuda del google y más algunos ajustes. 
Saludos cordiales desde Brasil!


----------



## MiguelReyesGarcia (Jul 27, 2013)

¡  Hola!
Saludos a todos soy nuevo aquí,sin embargo con muchas ganas de aprender electrónica entre amistades


----------



## joanmas 187 (Jul 27, 2013)

Me llamo Joan y tengo 67 años, desde los 8 que tengo la afición de los trenes eléctricos, pero a causa de cambios de domicilio durante mi vida, ahora empiezo a montar "LA DEFINITIVA", !!espero......Las Dudas?..las de todos:
Analogico o Digital, creo que me inclinaré por lo analógico, ya que todo el material conservado es de este sistema, y para complicarlo más tengo los dos sistemas: dos y tres carriles en HO.
En fín sobre la marcha y a medida que surgan dudas me pondre en contacto para pediros consejo, un saludo


----------



## daniel fb (Jul 27, 2013)

hola soy daniel y estoy estudiando tecnico el electronica y pues si me interesa mucho electronica y audio


----------



## tobemar (Jul 27, 2013)

Hola: Me llamo Tomás. estudié peritaje (hoy Ingeniería Técnica) Industrial rama eléctrica, pues aunque ya me gustaba la electrónica, no existía esa especialidad. Mientras trabajaba, he mantenido el contacto con la electrónica y especialmente con los aparatos de radio a válvulas. Ahora, ya jubilado, estoy retomando la electrónica con semiconductores. Espero que la colaboración con el grupo sea fructífera para todos.
Un saludo


----------



## camunas (Jul 28, 2013)

Hola a todos me llamo Carlos soy de madrid y descubri este foro buscando informacion en google.
Soy aficionad a la electronica desde siempre y me he dedicado varios años a la reparacion de todo tipo de maquinas recreativas entre otro.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## PerkinsP (Jul 28, 2013)

Que tal a todos! me llamo perkins vivo en sincelejo, Capital del Departamento de sucre; en Colombia: Me gusta la electronica y este sitio web


----------



## robotek (Jul 28, 2013)

Hola soy Robotek me alegro de haber encontrado esta pagina, trabajo en mecánica automotriz pero mi pasión es la electrónica espero aprender  y aportar en la medida que se pueda, un saludo desde Chile.


----------



## misterseguriti (Jul 28, 2013)

buenas les escribe misterseguriti trabajo con equipos de seguridad en laboratorio de reparaciones  
reparamos  camaras domo movil  matriz  camaras ip  ptz  camaras fijas  yoistik  dvr  paneles contraincendio 
y pues me estoy uniendo como un participante mas en el foro esperando  aportar ideas en temas de elctronica pues me gusta todo lo relacionado al tema  y si alguien me puede enfocar en el tema de control de acceso seria genial  me encanta el tema a  si   como quisiera  ingresar al campo de reparaciones de dichas targetas mas se me  hace algo dificil realizar las pruebas sin que esten conectados los dispositivos  para realizar las reparaciones en la mesa de trabajo  seria lindop que alguien me enseñara algo de como  realizar las pruebas,   igual  el tema de robotica proyectos de fuentes de alimentacion de 10 20 30 50 amper  12 vdc  y 24 ac    
saludos a todos

mi email 

*Como no respeto las politicas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ PoliticasDelForo.Com*​
y les escribo desde peru lima  

soy de peru



si alguien tiene el diagrama de un semaforo de tipo aleatorio  simple  con pulsador manual    dos luces rojo verde sea   de led o foco   con buzer 
saludos


----------



## jose1803 (Jul 28, 2013)

hola buenas a todos soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica, muy buena esta pagina me alerga mucho poder visitarla asi fortalecer mas mis conocimientos saludos


----------



## arkadio (Jul 29, 2013)

Hola, les envío un saludo desde España. Espero que me puedan ayudar en la medida de lo posible a aprender de este fantástico mundo de la electrónica, ya que mis conocimientos son aún muy escasos. Gracias de antemano por su colaboración y vayan por delante mis felicitaciones por este magnífico foro. Un saludo.


----------



## eddy jimenez (Jul 29, 2013)

hola soy edgar yo estudio soporte tecnico en computacion apenas tengo 16 y bueno creo que estoy en un nivel intermedio en cuanto a electronica basado mas en audio y quisiera aprender muchas cosas sobre ustedes y tambien que aprendan algo de mi si se puede saludos


----------



## caposuky (Jul 29, 2013)

Hola Gente! Soy Leonardo y soy Técnico electrónico especializado en PC y locutor. Amo reparar computadoras desde el 2001 que ejerzo. También soy fanático de la electrónica, ya que por ello conocí ser técnico. Trabajo en radio y voy a poner mi radio. tengo idea pero seguro pondré mis dudas al descubierto. También Colaboraré con temas de PC. Saludos!


----------



## enderes (Jul 29, 2013)

hola gente me presento soy Emmanuel de argentina tucuman tengo 26 años y me apunte en este foro por que me gusta mucho la electronica  me gusta hacer y reutlizar cosas . como por ejemplo ahora estoy en un proyecto de modificar mi soldadora de ac para pasarla a dc y que se pueda soldar en modo tig


----------



## orbel (Jul 29, 2013)

Que tal, soy Edgar Orbel y estudio la carrera técnica en administración de recursos humanos pero la electrónica me encanta y es mi mejor pasatiempo ya que solo hago proyectos pequeños y fáciles, me gustaría que en este lugar pueda contar con su colaboración para despejar dudas, tomar recomendaciones y poder crecer con proyectos mas grandes gracias.


----------



## MonsterMusic (Jul 30, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es raul y indagando por algunos lugares encontre este magnifico foro espero poder hacer muy buenas amistades y pues saludos a todos


----------



## Isradeka (Jul 30, 2013)

Hola. Soy Israel de Alicante. Muy buen foro, espero aprender mucho con vosotros y aportar lo que pueda.
Saludos!


----------



## pirito53 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hola. Soy Javier. Aficionado a la electrónica desde hace muchos muchos años. Mi profesión es completamente distinta. Y estoy buscando la forma de "arreglar" varios focos led remitidos desde China y que claramente está fallando su alimentacion interna. Voltaje teorico de entrada entre 80 v y 265 v consumo 8w. Así que deduzco que llevan un reductor de voltaje a 12v y aprox 0.6A cc. Alguien puede ayudarme o remitirme un esquema que pueda construirse en pequeñas dimensiones (tiene que incluirse en un bulbo de menos de 100 mm de longitud y 30 mm de ancho


----------



## Pioneel (Jul 30, 2013)

hola soy antonio aficionado a la electronica desde pequeño tengo una pregunta necesito alimentar una etapa de potencia sonido de coche 12v 40A que fuente de alimentacion necesito?


----------



## ricardoch (Jul 30, 2013)

Son Ing. Electronco y trabajop or mas de 25 años e esta materia, y todos los dias actualizandome y estudiando todos los dias para salir adelante en este tema del mantenimiento y reparacioines electronicas modernas.
Gracias por aceptrame en el foro
SAludos
Ricardo Chaman
Trujillo-
Peru


----------



## Ribo (Jul 30, 2013)

hola: reciban un cordial saludo todos los integrantes de este foro, mi nobre es Ribo Rivero, soy de Venezuela, estoy ing. electronica, actualmente realizando tesis. me gusta la excelente informacion que existe en este foro


----------



## tatito1982 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hola buenas noches, soy juan de buenos aires, Argentina, soy muy curioso y me encanta la electrónica, lamentablemente nunca tuve la posibilidad de estudiarla, por distintos motivos. Pero gracias a personas como ustedes que siempre están para ayudar con sus aportes, facilitarnos y hacernos las cosas mucho menos complicada, todo es posible... Me uní al foro, porque quiero hacer el tacometro que hizo mariano nicolau. Muchas gracias por todo...


----------



## Poquelin (Jul 30, 2013)

Retomo la electronica, que la estudie hace 40 años!

Gracias por existir!


----------



## iaio07 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hola a todos. Soy Eduardo y trabajo como ingeniero de pruebas de equipos de la Red IP en una empresa de telecomunicaciones. Retomo la electronica despues de casi 25 años de haberme recibido.
Es un placer ver muchos temas con la profundidad de gente como Uds!!


----------



## barracuda70 (Jul 30, 2013)

hola a todos mi nombre es Elías y soy nuevo en este ambiente 
estudie un tiempo electrónica y ejercí un poco pero me desconecté hace tiempo 
espero que por este medio me pueda volver a actualizar


----------



## shndx (Jul 31, 2013)

Hola me dicen Luxo y soy estudiante de Ing en Informática, pero soy adicto a la electrónica desde hace mucho tiempo  Me especializo en programación de tarjetas de desarrollo (PIC, Arduino, Raspberry PI) y quiero expandir mis conocimientos en el tema, además de vincularlos en el mundo de la informática hogareña. Saludos a todos!


----------



## iglona (Jul 31, 2013)

Hooola a todos.
Ahora estoy dándole vueltas a los PIC´s con el tema de sensores y comunicación con LabView y me ha ido muy bien en el sentido de introducirlos a mis alumnos de Ciclos Formativos, ya que debido a los recortes y falta de material en los centros, ya sea por que se estropean y no hay para arreglarlos (Siemens), o hay pocos entrenadores para tanto alumno, se puede impartir esta materia y cada alumno puede adquirir y trabajar en casa por un módico precio.
Saludos.


----------



## manuelmcg (Jul 31, 2013)

Hola.
Soy estudiante de ing. electronica y espero poder usar este foro para ayuda en mis proyectos asi como poder ayudaros dentro de mis posibilidades.

Saludos


----------



## limaitba (Jul 31, 2013)

Hola a todos, yo trabajo con mantenimiento de computadoras y soy de Brasil, estoy disfrutando el foro y espero poder intercambiar experiencias con ustedes, trabajando con la electrónica a 23 años.

saludos


----------



## leoPNP (Jul 31, 2013)

Hola que tal, ando estudiando ingeniería electrónica y me uní al foro por que me parece uno de los mejores en esta materia... primero que todo quiero decirles que estoy para lo que necesiten ( ayudaré en la medida que pueda hacerlo) y segundo espero aprender mucho de todos gracias.


----------



## mariafsua (Ago 1, 2013)

Buenos días!!
yo también soy nueva, tengo que hacer compras y estoy muy perdida ya que no entiendo de tecnología ni cacharros!!! espero que podais ayudarme!!!
Un saludo a todos!!!!


----------



## juanmaa (Ago 1, 2013)

Hola Gente... Soy Juan de Oviedo, Asturias... 
Tengo una empresa de SAT informatico, controlamos bastante de ello especialmente temas de mainboards.
Llegué aqui por estar peliandome con una tele de un colega desde hace 5 días y es que ya ni se por donde atacarla... Asi que tras ver la info que había en este foro y lo implicada que es la gente a la hora de colaborar decidi registrarme... no solo para ver si logro sacar la tele funcionando si no para lo poco o mucho que pueda aportar en temas de hardware e informatica encantado estoy de ayudar...

Saludos a todos...


----------



## habieru1990 (Ago 1, 2013)

Buenas! Soy de Chile, La Serena. Espero poder aportar con mis conocimientos de electrónica y telecomunicaciones y recibir ayuda también! Saludos!


----------



## Gilberto L (Ago 1, 2013)

Hola a todos los integrantes de este foro me llamo Gilberto, me gusta la electrónica, espero compartir, aportar y recibir conocimientos con todos ustedes


----------



## pikkasso (Ago 1, 2013)

hola a todos los miembros de este gran foro!!! Soy Pikkasso y recien acabo de ingresar, me encanta la electronica aunque no he llegado a profundizar en ella, pero espero y estoy seguro que asi sera, poder ampliar mis conocimientos con la ayuda de todos ustedes...


----------



## luzzian (Ago 2, 2013)

Hasta que logre encontrar como comentar pff ahora ya podre preguntar y opinmar


----------



## caedumaga (Ago 2, 2013)

hola amigos mi nombre es carlos soy estudiante en formacion de ing electronica, pues nada espero que este foro me permita adquirir mucho conocimiento y que  podamos interactuar para un mejor beneficio saludos...



hola amigos, alguien que me ayude a ubicarme en un grupo basico de electronica ?? como para empezar a  tener mejor manejo y asi mismo empezar en cuanto al conocimiento basico  de la electronica...gracias


----------



## vicynat (Ago 2, 2013)

hola. soy victor, de argentina cordoba, unquillo. tengo un taller de elecricidad automotor y estoy diseñando un vhiculo electrico.


----------



## Poquelin (Ago 2, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Aldo, soy un veterano que toda su vida se ha dedicado a las ciencias sociales, pero tengo una gran afición a la electrónica.

Me parece muy bueno el foro, siempre lo consulto pero hasta ahora no me había inscripto.
Creo que vale la pena

Saludo a todos!


----------



## Zablocki (Ago 2, 2013)

Hola buen día, soy Damián, vivo en argentina, soy técnico en electrónica y estudio ingeniería en automatización y control industrial, estoy muy contentó de poder pertenecer a este foro en el cual encontré un montón de proyectos increíbles.


----------



## tara60 (Ago 2, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy Salvador, vivo en Rosario, y es mi primer mensaje para presentarme.
Soy adicto a la electrónica desde mi infancia ya que desarmaba todo para ver que tenía adentro, así empesé y de ahí mi apodo tara service (personaje de historieta que rompia todo).
Estube alejado de la electrónica por más de 20 años y quiero recuperar el tiempo perdido, en la actualidad colecciono antigëdades y las restauro.
Espero me ayuden a evacuar dudas y poder ayudar dentro de mis conocimientos.


----------



## Carlos S (Ago 2, 2013)

Hola a todos foráneos


----------



## Gohn (Ago 2, 2013)

Hola Comunidad de Electronicos....Saaaaaaludooos


----------



## zeus77 (Ago 2, 2013)

Hola, me sumo a la comunidad para mejorar mis conocimientos electricos/electronicos. Gracias!!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2013)

bienvenidos todos¡¡¡¡


----------



## yorente (Ago 3, 2013)

Hola, soy Toni,desde España.
Me gusta aprender cada dia,y poder ayudar.Se me da muy bien, la reparacion de placas electronicas de electrodomesticos.desde lavadoras,fregaplatos.vitroceramicas induccion.etc.
Espero poder ayudar algo.SALUDOS


----------



## gfina (Ago 3, 2013)

Soy Gabriel de Argentina y espero poder compartir experiencias en este foro.


----------



## artree jhyrr (Ago 3, 2013)

Saludos a todos, soy del DF y me agrada saber sobre la tecnología, soy mas de la área de solciales pero surgen dudas sobre todo lo que nos rodea, ojala pueda aportar  y retroalimentarme de sus respuesta.
Me afición es la fotografía.


----------



## felipe (Ago 3, 2013)

antes que nada mil disculpas si este no llega a hacer el medio de la presentacion. un agradecimiento a todos los participantes que hacen posible conocernos y compartir experiencias. soy felipe ascencio. tec tv. para todos uds respetuosamente saludos.


----------



## Boanerge85 (Ago 3, 2013)

Hola, soy Boanerge agradesco a este foro por permitirme ingresar soy de Nicaragua tengo 27 años soy electrónico industrial


----------



## MARCELO DOPELA (Ago 4, 2013)

Hola buenos días soy Marcelo de la ciudad de Banfield gracias por permitirme ingresar al foro !!


----------



## DrumSergio (Ago 5, 2013)

Muy buenas, soy Sergio Fernández de Murcia.
Soy Ing. de Telecomunicaciones y me gusta mucho la rama de electrónica, vertiente en sonido.

Un saludo


----------



## elito12 (Ago 5, 2013)

hola ,soy elliot angel fernandez y me gustaria estar informado todo sobre tv lcd y led gracias


----------



## javi147 (Ago 5, 2013)

Hola, un saludo a todo el equipo que conforman Foros de Electrónica y compañeros, mi nombre es Javier Villegas, técnico en electrónica básica, Electricidad y mantenimiento de computadoras. Navegando por Internet me topè con este sitio y me paresiò bueno e interesante en todos los temas, así como en todos los proyectos electrónicos y tutoriales que encontré en Foros de Electrónica. Gracias por su atención y espero que compartamos en este sitio muchos temas de interés relacionados con la electrónica. Que Dios los bendiga.


----------



## logna2001 (Ago 6, 2013)

Mi nombre es John quiero aprender acerca del manejo de los PIC\'S me los encuentro hasta en la sopa y se han convertido en la piedra en mi zapato, soy electromecánico y trabajo con maquinaria minera. Espero participar activamente en los foros. Gracias. ...


----------



## javi1607 (Ago 6, 2013)

Hola compañeros, mi nombre es Javier y soy aficionado a la electrónica, técnico en computadoras y este foro me parece muy intersante ya que aqui se puede aprender y resolver las dudas que tengo, felicitaciones Foso de Electrónica.


----------



## Coolber (Ago 6, 2013)

Buenas, me llamo juan soy de barcelona, tengo el modulo de desarrollo de equipos electronicos. Ahora que he acabado las clases y me e desestresado un poco, me voy a ir poniendo las pilas con proyectillos. 

¡¡¡Saludos¡¡¡


----------



## jifereco (Ago 6, 2013)

Hola amigos del foro mi nombre es Jim me ha inquietado mucho este sitio, soy nuevo en la electrónica y espero aprender y compartir Slu2


----------



## Odraude Acs (Ago 6, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Eduardo soy de México y estudie Ing. Electrónica! Me gusta mucho la electrónica y entre a este foro para ayudar en lo que pueda y pasear por los proyectos y diagramas que aquí se encuentra.

Saludos a todos !!


----------



## Tyto (Ago 6, 2013)

Aquí seguimos... atiendo un STA, antes atendía siete(7) y siendo un dinosaurio ya, intento trabajar lo justo y necesario... a pesar de aquellos que han puesto un candado al ingreso de repuestos, componentes, insumos, etc. Si algo llega a estar a mi alcance, intentaré responder claramente. Un abrazo desde Mar del Plata Argentina


----------



## Reparatodo (Ago 6, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Saludos! a todos los miembros de este Foro, mi nombre es Victor Resendiz tengo 43 años soy de Tamaulipas Mexico. Y mi primera experiencia con equipos de audio fue a los 5 años de edad con un radio receptor Magestic, le modifique segun yo las bobinas detectoras de AM para escuchar mas estaciones de radio e hice puente con un desarmador en un transistor el resultado se murio!. Desde ese dia supe que la electronica era lo mio jejeje!
Estoy a sus ordenes y para hayudar en lo que sea necesario.


----------



## tobemar (Ago 7, 2013)

Hola a todos los participantes del foro:
Solo había entrado en algún foro para consultar sobre preguntas que alguien había formulado y las respuestas obtenidas.
Es la primera vez que me doy de alta en un foro, pero no se como funciona: Envié el mensaje de presentación y voy recibiendo multitud de mensajes de nuevos miembros. Finalmente no veo que nadie haga preguntas y por tanto tampoco hay contestaciones. ¿Acaso hay que hacer algo que desconozco?
Un saludo para todos


----------



## marcosss (Ago 7, 2013)

hola amigos mi nombre es Marcos, vivo en valencia, soy aficionado a la electrónica, me gustaría compartir mi afición con gente de mi mismo gusto, como digo, en la electrónica nunca se sabe todo, así que aquí estoy para echar una mano y que me echen una mano (seguro que lo segundo se dará mas el caso)
bueno, un saludo a todos...


----------



## sharkboy (Ago 7, 2013)

hola  a todos  soy sharkboy  y me gusta la electrónica  aunque apenas estoy empesando pero me gusta hacer proyectos de electrónica  agradezco que haya foros como este  para los que no sabemos  mucho  y si se puede tambiem ayudar a otros


----------



## protoncito2100 (Ago 7, 2013)

Soy educador del área de matemáticas en la educación media. Lo que empezó como una afición  a la electrónica en general y a las ciencias básicas, se convirtió  en entradas extras. Espero compartir mis pocos conocimientos y aprender mucho de la comunidad, ya que es primea vez que incursiono en esta pagina y me parece muy interesante.

Muchas gracias por admitirme

Desde Colombia a todos muchos éxitos en sus labores.

Samuel N. sepúlveda B.


----------



## protoncito2100 (Ago 7, 2013)

Soy educador del área de matemáticas en la educación media. Lo que empezó como una afición  a la electrónica en general y a las ciencias básicas, se convirtió  en entradas extras. Espero compartir mis pocos conocimientos y aprender mucho de la comunidad, ya que es primea vez que incursiono en esta pagina y me parece muy interesante.

Muchas gracias por admitirme

Desde Colombia a todos muchos éxitos en sus labores.

Samuel N. sepúlveda B.


----------



## Marce (Ago 7, 2013)

Bienvenido a la comunidad, hay muchas cosas para hacer y para aprender.
PD: para la bienvenida usamos este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/bienvenida-deja-tu-mensaje-presentacion-18984/


----------



## skeus (Ago 7, 2013)

hola yo  estoy empezando en esto de la electronica   y quiero contar con la ayuda  de ustedes   y quisiera saber donde dan cursos de eletronica basica en cali agradezco su colaboracion DIOS  LES
 BENDIGA


----------



## ManuNovato (Ago 8, 2013)

Buenas a todos!!

Tengo varios proyecto para hacer en el tiempo libre de este verano pero tengo muchas dudas, por eso he decidido unirme a este foro para compartir mis proyectos y poder llevarlos a cabo.

Un saludo muy grande


----------



## EmilioRodriguez (Ago 8, 2013)

Hola y Bendiciones masivas a quien lea (o no), este mensaje, yo, como es obvio, soy nuevo en el foro, me e graduado de bachillerato industrial, especialidad en Electrónica, y actualmente estudio Ingeniería Industrial (si se preguntan ¿por qué?, se debe a que no tengo mucho dinero y estudio en una universidad pública, pero es la UES  ), y en fin, estoy muy interesado en el campo de la electrónica, robotica, programación, y mecánica(causa de mi carrera), espero no serles molestia, y colaborar en lo que pueda
                                                                                                 Todo lo mejor
                                                                                                Emilio Rodríguez


----------



## fenixmdq (Ago 8, 2013)

Hola gente...bueno me presento soy electronico en general...y actualmente me dedico a la rama automotriz(ecus de inyeccion,liberaciones..etc)desde ya muchas gracias por aceptarme y ojala que pueda serles util con algo de mi conocimiento....saludos ...


----------



## Zugor (Ago 8, 2013)

Hoola! soy ignacio, soy Chileno y estudio Ingenieria Electronica en la UTEM, voy en cuarto año tengo muchas ganas de aprender de la materia!


----------



## yorsk2004 (Ago 8, 2013)

Hola, soy Jorge desde Colombia, estudiante de Ingeniería Electromecánica, me gusta compartir el conocimiento adquirido y aprender de todos los usuarios de esta comunidad. Soy muy curioso y autodidacta, no importa dañar o quemar componentes en el laboratorio si se hace con el fin de aprender de las experiencias para luego no arruinar equipos costosos. Me gusta la electricidad, electrónica y mecánica.


----------



## PRETORIANS (Ago 9, 2013)

hola a todos , da gusto ver q_UE_ hay muchos interesados en la practica de la electronica , sobre todo en los microcontroladores ...........sigan adelante !!!!!!


----------



## kome (Ago 9, 2013)

Hola a todos,

soy ingeniero industrial y estoy interesado últimamente en la electrónica práctica, en concreto, en la reparación de equipos informáticos. Cualquier duda que tenga de electrónica, seguro escribo en este foro. 
Saludos!


----------



## Louse (Ago 9, 2013)

Buenas, 

Me presento, buscando solucion de algunos problemas cotidianos con la electronica. 
Excelente la comunidad. Muchas gracias.


----------



## tester loco (Ago 9, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



hola soy nuevo y tambien me encanta la electronica , me habia alejado de ella pero ya he vuelto y espero formar parte activa de esta comunidad


----------



## ariel1971 (Ago 9, 2013)

hola a todo soy tecnico audio y video es un placer participar en estos foros tanto por lo que se aprende como en lo que podamos ayudar gracias


----------



## accitano5 (Ago 10, 2013)

Me presento
Saludos a todos, soy prejubilado de una gran empresa de telecomunicaciones, habiendo trabajado toda mi vida en la rama técnica, por lo que me apasiona la electronica y no puedo vivir sin ella. Espero poder colaborar y aprender. Gracias por vuestra acogida.


----------



## Rubenchy82 (Ago 11, 2013)

Hola todo@s,
soy Rubén aficionado a todo tipo de electrónica y sus posibles aplicaciones. Agradezco cualquier aportación     por mi parte o por los usuarios del foro de electrónica 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## lucio5lucio (Ago 11, 2013)

Mi nombre es Lucio, soy de Apurimac, Perú, mi hobby es la electrónica, soy muy emprendedor en esta rama, ya me considero un miembro de esta gran familia, espero conocer muchos amigos en este mundo maravilloso. Felicito al creador de este foro, por ser un aporte a la cultura tecnológica.
SALUDOS PARA TODOS LOS ELECTRÓNICOS.


----------



## arielicho (Ago 11, 2013)

Hola soy Ariel y basicamente no soy nada, bueno un delirante con alma de inventor, algunos conocimientos de electronica, electridad, y de todo un poco y mucho de nada pero con muchas ganas de aprehender.

Así que espero no molesten mis preguntontas.


----------



## jorby (Ago 11, 2013)

Bueno, Saludos a todos. Soy Cubano. ávido y necesitado de la electrónica.Aficionado .Por el momento además de aprender mucho, necesito con urgencia un diagrama para contruir algún artefacto con el que logre quitarme los ruidos del TV y el equipo de música de mi vecino ël policia". Por favor, ayuda.


----------



## Memotronics (Ago 11, 2013)

Seminarios y Diseño de Circuitos de Control basados en Circuitos Digitales discretos, Microcontroladores PIC16F84A, PIC16F873A, PIC16F877A, PIC12F508, PIC12F508 (entre otros), Circuitos de Control con equipos RLC EASY512, ZELIO, LOGO 230. Diseño de Módulos Experimentales para Instituciones en el ramo de Electricidad y Electrónica. Diseño de Entrenadores para realización de Prácticas en el area de Electricidad, Control de Potencia y Electrónica. Seminarios de Electricidad Basica, Electrónica Analógica y Digital, Control Electrónico, Clases Personalizadas a Estudiantes e Interesados. Atención a Domicilio, Instituciones, Empresas. Asesoria, Proyectos y Clases particulares para alumnos e Interesados. Circuitos ADC y DAC; Interfaces y Control de Potencia; INTEL, Z8, Serie 68HC entre otros; Microprocesadores Z80, 8085, Z8000 entre otros; Lenguaje Assembler. Métodologia en Analisis Práctico para detección de fallas en equipos de Control con Sistemas Microprogramables. Principios básicos de funcionamiento de equipos ECM (Modulo de Control Electrónico) para Automóviles. Para cualquier asesoria contáctame via e-mail, memotronics@yahoo.com, o al +584120167144 (Venezuela)


----------



## Angel34 (Ago 11, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Angel, soy estudiante de ing. en electronica, me encantan los amplis a valvulas para la guitarra, aunque cuanto apenas me he adrentado a este tema.
SALUDOS A TODOS. (O_O)


----------



## Galleguindio (Ago 12, 2013)

Hola Me llamo Walter estoy residiendo en Chilibroste Córdoba.
Soy un curioso por naturaleza.


----------



## rmo (Ago 12, 2013)

Holaaa a todos me llamo Ramiro soy de monterrey y me gusta mucho esto de la electronica aunque hay algunas cosas que no entiendo muy bien espero contar con su apoyo y en lo que yo les pueda ayudar estoy puesto saludoss !!


----------



## chelicote (Ago 12, 2013)

Hola me llamo Angel , soy de Argentina , y me sumo a este grupo por que me interesa bastante electronica !! .


----------



## alvaroorigami (Ago 12, 2013)

hola acabo de inscribirme en la pagina mi nombre es Alvaro.... y soy de Bolivia la verdad estuve de buscando a personas que puedan apoyar en dudas en parte de la electrónica asi como en esta pagina la verdad me parece muy bien el apoyo que ce brinda  en esta.. la verdad quisiera formar parte de los personas con un poco de dudas de la electrónica ya que ami me encanta ya desde ace mucho la rama ... desde mi infancia jajaj me gustaba reparar mis juguetes asi que me ciento muy feliz de encontrar personas asi espero también aportar en lo que pueda gracias a todos y a reparar...... y crear.... circuitos jajaja saludos a todos... cuídense...


----------



## moralesfrank16 (Ago 12, 2013)

hola!! amigos soy estudiante de electrónica y primero Dios estaré entrando a la universidad a estudiar ingeniería  en electrónica y pues estoy acá para compartir todos mis conocimiento que he adquirido durante 5 años de estudio de electrónica y pues espero ser de utilidad para ustedes salidos desde la ciudad de Guatemala...


----------



## muchopaco4782 (Ago 13, 2013)

Hola a todos soy un aficionado frustrado a la electrónica ya que siempre me ha gustado y por circunstancias, nunca he llegado a aprender bien, he visto este foro y me he registrado haber que pasa un saludo a todos


----------



## caber (Ago 13, 2013)

cordial saludo espero que desarrollemos proyectos juntos Gracias


----------



## andres el flaco (Ago 13, 2013)

hola a todas las personas del foro me alegra poder participar de este sitio me llamo andres soy de merlo buenos aires argentina y soy musico y me interesa todo lo que tenga que ver con la electronica sobre todo lo que implica sonido(pre-amplificadores, direct box, patcheras, mixers, amplificadores procesadores  cajas etc) y luces(consolas dmx tachos de led etc) y mas que nada todo lo que tienda a simplificar y solucionar los problemas del sonido en vivo o el trabajo en el estudio de grabacion



hola ya me presente y ya empiezo a preguntar tengo un bajo fender squire precision al que le monte un circuito activo emg con controles de tono de dos vias y es un caño en todos lados sueno increible sea con un equipo combo o con un cabezal con dos cajas la verdad hace varios años que lo coloque y estoy plenamente satisfecho. tengo otro bajo un faim tambien precision con un solo microfono y un volumen y un tono todo el sistema es pasivo quiero colocarle algo similar al circuito activo emg dentro de lo que se pueda y como va  a estar dentro del bajo seria con alimentacion simple y de 9 volts ojala puedan ayudarme muchas gracias saludos para todos


----------



## odlc729 (Ago 13, 2013)

Buenas tardes a toda la comunidad, un abrazo desde Colombia, soy reparador de pc`s y actualmente estoy biendo la posibilidad de empezar mis estudios en electronica, deberdad me alegra poder participar en esta comunidad


----------



## Shaka de virgo (Ago 13, 2013)

Konnichiwa....! con todos me presento como un simple y humilde estudiante de instituto al cual le interesa y le fascina todo con respecto a la electrónica ya sea de control, potencia,etc pero sin mas preámbulos espero compartir algo de mis conocimientos y también que me compartan conocimientos nuevos que no sepa aun pues estoy listo  y dispuesto a aprender mas.


----------



## neutralinos (Ago 13, 2013)

Cordial saludo a todos, mi nombre es Jose, al igual que muchos he encontrado en la electrónica una manera de entretenerme y ganarme la vida.
En esta pagina,me he dado cuenta que hay muchos expertos para todo y definitivamente he conseguido respuestas a todas mis dudas,bueno....en casi todo,solo me falta identificar una melodía instrumental grabada en un viejo casette, para que este foro sea perfecto.
gracias a todos por sus aportes técnicos y felicitaciones por este excelente foro.


----------



## ctr210 (Ago 13, 2013)

Hola gente, Soy técnico, ingeniero electrónico a medias como varios de Uds., empecé con la electrónica hace 34 años, a esta altura más que profesión es un vicio... (Toda mi vida trabajé con electrónica y lo sigo haciendo, independiente y empleado, 1/2 día cada una).
Es un gusto compartir con tanta gente que tiene los mismos intereses, espero serles útil en lo que pueda, y también contar con su ayuda y experiencia cuando me haga falta.

Saludos a todos.-


----------



## biotectronico (Ago 13, 2013)

Soy Biotectrónico. De reciente ingreso. Me gusta la electricidad y la electrónica, aunque no sé mucho, espero que entre todos compartamos nuestros conocimientos........soy Mexicano


----------



## norberto215 (Ago 14, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy Norberto de Argentina, agradesco a todas aquellas personas que han tenido la vision de crear estos foros.- Espero poder ser util en algun momento.-
Muchas gracias por recibirme
Norberto215


----------



## jairalfonso (Ago 14, 2013)

compañero necesito una ayuda urgente tengo 4 parlantes 15 pulgada de 2000w marca boss. bobina dual 4 ohm me dices que para mover esos parlantes debo tener 2 amplificador de 32 transistores.. osea 16 transistores  cada parlantes para que así me de un buen rendimiento hable con mi compañero oscar y me dices que mejor los venda y me compre unos de 8 ohm la verdad no se que hacer.. díganme que hago por favor gracias....


----------



## JPSistemas (Ago 14, 2013)

Buenas tardes a todos, me gusta mucho la electrónica, pero realmente apenas estoy aprendiendo, espero me puedan ayudar algunos proyectos que tengo y también poder colaborar les a todos cuando tengo conocimiento de algo que pregunten en el foro.


----------



## teywaz (Ago 14, 2013)

hola desde corrientes capital republica argentina!!!...siempre me facino la electronica..pero nunca pude meterme del todo...espero aprender de uds y viceversa...gracias!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2013)

bienvenido ,,,  me asuste lei república de corrientes


----------



## nico33322 (Ago 14, 2013)

hola me llamo nico y siempre busco aprender mas y de temas variados, me encanta la electricidad e ingeniarme en todo esto hasta hacer aplicaciones de pc y celulares.


----------



## JuanEstrada (Ago 15, 2013)

Que tal! soy estudiante de Ing. Mecatrónica.

Universidad Politécnica de Chiapas, en México.

y pues este foro me a ayudado bastante  Gracias a todos!.

Un saludo.


----------



## teywaz (Ago 15, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> bienvenido ,,,  me asuste lei república de corrientes



no soy correntino...pero a corrientes tambien le dicen republica...jejejeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 16, 2013)

soy su majestad el rey julien 


bienvenido al foro ¡¡


----------



## Andresin (Ago 16, 2013)

Hola a todos,
Saludos desde Aragón, es un placer pertenecer a este colectivo dedicado a un tema tan interesante como la electrónica.


----------



## tiago (Ago 16, 2013)

Hola @Andresin .  ¿Calor por Zaragoza?

Saludos.


----------



## FTDID2 (Ago 16, 2013)

Hola soy Roger Genes , Estadounidense de origen Cubano. Técnico en Electrónica Digital. La Electrónica es mi pasión. Actualmente me encuentro en España.
  He decidido formar parte de este foro porque me ha parecido bastante interesante ya que según he analizado tienen sitio para todos los rangos de conocimiento de los interesados en el tema, espero aportar mi granito de arena, y seguir ampliando mi conocimiento con la ayuda de vosotros así nos multliplexamos.
 gracias por aceptarme


----------



## jsantos (Ago 16, 2013)

Que tal, Mi nombre es Jose Santos y soy Mexicano.
estoy iniciando en la reparación de computadoras automotrices es muy interesante este mundo de la
electrónica, la mecatronica aplicada al automóvil.
me pongo a sus ordenes

gracias.


----------



## 3jfromsouth (Ago 16, 2013)

Hola a todos,muchas gracias por recibirme en su comunidad.Mi nombre es Jesús Jáuregui y soy de la ciudad de México.Siempre he creído que la electrónica es la magia de nuestro tiempo y me considero un aficionado a todo lo técnico,así que no podía dejar pasar la oportunidad de registrarme en su foro que,a todas luces,se ve muy interesante.Saludos.


----------



## glopez80 (Ago 17, 2013)

Saludos  soy nuevo en este  foro y me encanto mi nombre es Pablo y estudie electronica hace 5 años   pero como trabaje mucho tiempo en otro campo ando muy oxidado y desactualizado espero que aqui me puedan ayudar en retomar  en especial en los microcontroladores, si hay algo que puedo aportar con gusto lo hare  de antemano muchas gracias

Pablo


----------



## pablo2883 (Ago 17, 2013)

Hola a todos, me llamo Juan y soy de Costa Rica, agradezco la oportunidad de ser parte de este foro y así poder compartir mis conocimientos en electrónica con ustedes. 
Un saludo, muchas gracias


----------



## geova (Ago 17, 2013)

:hola soy geovani de costa rica, espero aprender muchas cosas nuevas con ustedes , gracias...


----------



## sn luis Rey (Ago 18, 2013)

Hola, aficionados!!! estudio electronica y seguro que estare dentro del foro para todo tipo de cuestiones y respuestas que pueda aportar


----------



## ikky (Ago 18, 2013)

Hola.

Soy Ikky de Madrid. Mis conocimientos de electrónica son básicos y estoy aprendiendo mucho de esta magnifico foro que encontre googleando  ( en el futuro espero poder ayudar).


Saludos
Ikky


----------



## sadhu (Ago 18, 2013)

Hola a tod@s, escueto pero sincero.


----------



## dahtecnic (Ago 18, 2013)

saludos amigos de este foro de electrónica  me llamo david de peru soy técnico en audio y vídeo aunque tambien estoy aprendiendo y he reparado celulares . bueno en fin  stamos para ayudarnos en este foro , saludos


----------



## jhon alejandro gonzales (Ago 19, 2013)

hola mi nombre es jhon alejandro gonzales me encanta la electrónica y utilizo estos medios para aprender mas y mas con la ayuda de ustedes se los agradeszo


----------



## dbarbosa57 (Ago 19, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en esto de la electronica, pero tengo muchas ganas de aprender y creo que este es un buen lugar para hacerlo, saludos


----------



## mk21200 (Ago 19, 2013)

hola me gusta la electronica y quisiera compartitir lo que se con ustedes.gracias y nos vemos.....


----------



## oscarli (Ago 19, 2013)

hola minombre es oscarli desde medellin colombia megusta la electronica y que bueno contar con una comunidad como esta grasias atados


----------



## miztico14 (Ago 19, 2013)

hola soy nuevo en la pagina !
quiero ayuda !
quiero aprender hacer luces psicodelicas led
quien me ayuda con diagrmas !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 19, 2013)

bienvenido, solo lee y usa el buscador


----------



## bokon2 (Ago 19, 2013)

Hola soy luis torres y les escribo desde gudalajara mexico espero aprender junto con ustedes y dejarles un poco de mis conocimientos enhorabuena!!!


----------



## legatus (Ago 20, 2013)

positivo positivo mas integrantes para aprender mas y mas felicitaciones alos inscritos


----------



## cdracing (Ago 20, 2013)

Hola, soy Alex de barcelona españa, espero aprender y ayudar en la medida que pueda.
tengo el aux de fp de electronica


Un saludo


----------



## gamaton (Ago 20, 2013)

Mi nombre es guillermo, y desde hace 45 años me dedico a la electronica, es para mi un gusto poder compartir con colegar mis inquietudes asi como poder brindar alguna solucion
Gracias a todos


----------



## gamaton (Ago 20, 2013)

Mi nombre es guillermo, y desde hace 45 años me dedico a la electronica, es para mi un gusto poder compartir con colegar mis inquietudes asi como poder brindar alguna solucion
Gracias a todos


----------



## ricci (Ago 20, 2013)

Hola!!! soy guillermo de Argentina, estoy entusiasmado en aprender y compartir, también de descubrir ideas innovadoras que sea útiles a la sociedad.
gracias y saludos!!


----------



## RayosX (Ago 21, 2013)

Hola me llamo Jesus. Llevo tiempo leyendoos pero nunca he participado.  Soy aficionado a este mundo de la eléctronica. Espero poder compartir y debatir ideas con todos vosotros. Saludos.


----------



## llriusv (Ago 21, 2013)

Hola a tod@s:

He llegado a esto de la electrónica desde Arduino y Raspberry Pi, a los que llegué por mi vocación por la informática y la programación.
Intento llenar mi (poco) tiempo libre con nuevos conocimientos y habilidades, porque me gusta continuar sorprendiéndome como un niño. 

Muchas gracias a las personas que han construido esta comunidad, que demuestra lo buenos que podemos llegar a ser los humanos construyendo y compartiendo. Para ver lo malo que podemos llegar a ser, basta con mirar un informativo de TV


----------



## PANCHOERRE (Ago 21, 2013)

Hola, soy un electricista aficionado a la electrónica, tratando de aprender y compartir conocimiento y experiencias. Gracias por permitirme ser parte de esta comunidad.


----------



## robertin (Ago 22, 2013)

hola  amigos  saludosss  me llamo robert palas desde peru  me gusta la electronica  ya  llevo trabajando tres años y cada vez aprendo mas ..saludos a todos mis amigos


----------



## Arienda (Ago 22, 2013)

Hola a todos me alegro de estar aquí para aprender y poder ayudar con mis humildes conocimientos


----------



## vihufer (Ago 22, 2013)

Hola, saludos a todos , soy Victor y me gusta la electrónica y la informática y estoy aquí para compartir conocimientos y aprender de Uds. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## siatecsa2006 (Ago 22, 2013)

Buenas tardes, ante todo quiero disculparme por no haberme presentado en tiempo y forma, mi nombre es Jorge Agüero, y me dedico a automatización industrial, me complace ver la camaradería que existe en este foro y las buenas intenciones de ayudar al prójimo, principio básico de todo ser humano de bien, espero poder ser útil en algo, desde ya les mando un saludo a todos los miembros del foro, siatecsa2006.


----------



## gavilan73 (Ago 22, 2013)

hola me gusta la electronica se poco pero me gustaria apreder mas


----------



## ariel gmamani (Ago 22, 2013)

Que tal soy ariel desde bolivia cbba, un gran saludo a todos aquellos que encuentran en la electronica un modo de vida, el hecho de alejarte por motivos x, de tu mesa de trabajo o el espacio donde uno se la pasa horas, dias y semanas, intentando entender el comportamiento de la electronica en sus mas ultimos detalles es una forma de vida y que sin ella nos sentimos incompletos, un gran saludo a todos los que forman parte de esta gran comunidad que con sus preguntas,soluciones,opiniones,etc, hacen de la electronica una pasiòn. Gracias!


----------



## robertoucm (Ago 23, 2013)

hola me presento, soy de Mexico y desde niño me a gustado la electronica, actualmente a eso me dedico, soy tecnico, muy buenos foros de electronica y excelentes materiales, salu2.


----------



## pepevelasco (Ago 23, 2013)

Soy José Luis Velasco Rivera de 65 años de edad, siempre he procurado hasta donde sea posible reparar mis artículos eléctricos y en la mayoría de las ocasiones lo he logrado pero soy muy lego en ello. Respetuosamente les agradezco me permitan participar en este foro. Gracias


----------



## Rene orellana (Ago 23, 2013)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Rene orellana ,soy de Honduras me gusta la electronica pero solo tengo algunos conocimientos basicos por lo q solicitare de su s ayudas y de sus amplias experiencias de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## LUIS RICARDO123 (Ago 23, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Luis Ricardo Gutiérrez Soy Técnico en electrónica y computo me interesa mucho la electrónica trabajo acá en queretaro mexicano desde hace 8 años en el ramo de radiotecnicos y bueno a dale con las fallas a todo...


----------



## josemg (Ago 24, 2013)

Hola¡¡¡¡

Soy de Huelva y aficionado a todo lo electrico.... Un saludo


----------



## cachivache (Ago 24, 2013)

hola a toda la comunidad , soy Guillermo de Corrientes Argentina soy tecnico en electronica y estoy innovando en la rama de los encendidos electronicos de motos de competicion ya que en corrientes hay mucha competencia de motociclismo y aunque no llego a alcanzar a los que hace muchos años lo estan haciendo no estoy lejos y al ingresar a este foro me di cuenta que lograre alcanzar mi meta con la ayuda de todos uds , desde ya muchas gracias a toda la comunidad y sepan disculpar si cometi algun error


----------



## raulcq01 (Ago 24, 2013)

hola electronicomaniacos, soy de Mexico y me dedico a la domotica usando AMX para controlar equipos y especificamente soy programador especializado en esta marca, me interesa mucho aprender electronica y control con puertos RS232 e Infrarojos, muchos saludos


----------



## omar52 (Ago 24, 2013)

hola soy OMAR de LOS CHARRUAS E.R. soy nuevo y no soy ducho con el sitio.un abraso


----------



## Lionblack (Ago 24, 2013)

Hola que tal todos, mi nombre es iván y me gusta mucho la electronica, espero llevarme bien con todos y saludos


----------



## franklinsirit (Ago 24, 2013)

me llamo franklin... hola...


----------



## franklinlopez (Ago 24, 2013)

hola me llamo franklin lopez  espero poder hacer amigos y poder compartir lo poco que se de electronica


----------



## Loco Orcad (Ago 24, 2013)

Soy técnico en electrónica pero me inclino para los trabajos de transmisión que domino muy bien espero colaborar con alguien que necesite mio ayuida.


----------



## luchodereco (Ago 24, 2013)

Hola, soy de  Santa Fe, Argentina. estudio programación en la UTN y soy aficionado a la electrónica. Espero poder aportar algo a quien lo necesite.


----------



## lacar (Ago 24, 2013)

Hola a todos. mi nombre es Lacar. esta es la primera vez en un foro y tendré que aprennder un poco de como manejarme para hacer las cosas bien.


----------



## agpul (Ago 25, 2013)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Antonio Avilés y como todos o casi todos venimos a ver si hay alguien por aquí que nos eche un cable je je un chiste malo ¿no?  Bueno lo dicho saludos a todos


----------



## BlackAngel (Ago 25, 2013)

Hola a todos!!! Mi nombre es Hugo y creo que estoy encontrando lo mio!!! la electronica!!! Saludos y buenos tokes jajaja...


----------



## strchile (Ago 26, 2013)

muy bueno estos foros , uno aprende mucho y saca de apuro en algunos caso, estoy contento de estar aca.


----------



## Pharamir (Ago 26, 2013)

Hola, soy Pablo Celis, soy ing. en sonido, llegue acá porque me llamo la atención el tema del DIY, espero podamos compartir experiencias. Saludos


----------



## fernandorey (Ago 26, 2013)

hola me llamo Fernando Rey,saludos a todos los electronicos


----------



## joluceso84 (Ago 26, 2013)

Hola soy José Luis de Ecuador espero secar mucho provecho de este foro saludos


----------



## Byrger (Ago 26, 2013)

hola a todos mi nombre es Nilo y me interesa mucho la electronica aunque estoy estudiando ing informatica. La razon de estar aqui es que quiero unir mis conocimientos en programas de alto nivel con microcontroladores espero me ayuden y gracias por aceptarme


----------



## guachankof (Ago 26, 2013)

Hola a todos me gusta la electronica, gracias a estos foros estoy seguro que seguire aprendiendo mas, asi  mismo les compartire lo que tenga a mi alcance saludos de mexico. c=


----------



## conra2 (Ago 27, 2013)

Hola, buen día a todos!.
Mi nombre Conrado, soy de la Lomas de Zamora. Me dedico a desarrollos de sistemas informáticos y como siempre me llamó la atención la electrónica, hoy por, tengo la necesidad de unirme al grupo para interiorizarme y aprender ciertos temas!
Gracias a todos de antemano!!
Saludos,


----------



## pitin2283 (Ago 27, 2013)

Hola, a todos.
Soy Gustavo, de Entre Ríos. Tengo conocimientos en programación basado en visual basic 6 y me estoy iniciando en la programación de Pic, el cual encontré este fabuloso foro donde se comparte experiencias, espero aprender un poco mas y si tengo algo en lo que pueda ayudar con gusto lo compartiré.
Gracias y un saludo a todos los que conforman este foro.


----------



## DLO (Ago 27, 2013)

hola a todo el foro!gracias por las respuestas y espero que juntos podamos compartir e aprender cada dia un poco mas!


----------



## Saroski (Ago 27, 2013)

No he visto el tema de presentación pero así y todo me presento, Soy Saroski, tengo conocimientos en electricidad y mecanica del automóvil y estoy intentando aprender o mejor dicho comprender la electrónica, por lo tanto primero quiero empezar por saber como hacer una fte de alimentación de 12v a 36 v y minimo de 3 amp. Soldar y eso sí que sé y ya voy sabiendo algo de electronica pero esto es un sin vivir para mí igual no estoy a la altura pero aprender, vamos que si aprendo.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## licenciado730 (Ago 27, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Saul Magdiel soy estudiante de mecatronica 5 semestre, en el tecnologico de hermosillo. Me da mucho gusto ver que hay que mucha gente interesada en la electronica. Mucha suerte a todos.


----------



## biterdi (Ago 27, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Iñaki y espero poder compartir buenos proyectos :*


----------



## tecjos (Ago 27, 2013)

Buenas tardes, soy José de Buenos Aires. Espero compartir con todos buenas experiencias. Saludos.


----------



## chacalonet (Ago 27, 2013)

Hola electrónicos!! soy estudiante de profesorado y tecnicatura superior en electrónica, espero poder colaborar y ademas nutrirne se los aportes de esta comunidad. Gracias!!!!


----------



## andres877 (Ago 28, 2013)

Buenas! Mi nombre es Andrés, hace varios dias vengo leyendo atentamente varios temas del foro, en especial los referidos a circuitos de radio.
Espero aprende un poquito mas cada dia de este maravilloso mundo de la electrónica!
Ya me animaré a poner manos a la obra!

Saludos


----------



## Saroski (Ago 28, 2013)

Hola soy Saroski, ya estoy por aquí sobretodo para aprender, porque la electrónica se me atraganta un poco, aunque voy haciendo cosillas.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## esshe (Ago 28, 2013)

Hola, soy Esteban. Espero compartir conocimiento con uds.
Saludos!


----------



## jovidel80 (Ago 28, 2013)

Hola me llamo Jose, espero poder compartir mucho conocimiento con ustedes. Saludos.


----------



## pdinuzzo51 (Ago 28, 2013)

Hola a todos,me llamo Pablo,soy de Buenos Aires y es un gusto participar de este foro.


----------



## difunto (Ago 29, 2013)

hola  soy bolivar  soy de ecuador soy aficionado ala electronica y me gusta  y deseo aprender  gr4acias


----------



## nelsonhn2001 (Ago 29, 2013)

Buen dia compañero de campo, mi nombre es Nelson Ortega, soy Ingeniero Electricista.
Hace un par de semana empece a trabajar en una industria de hornos de inducción en Honduras, esta industria es nueva, y pues me he encontrado con algunos obstucalos en el análisis de la tarjeta de control del sistema, si tu sabes algo de su funcionamiento en conjunto, yo podría enviarte unas fotos para su análisis, y podría darte un dinero si es necesario, me interesa aprender mucho sobre esto porque tengo a cargo todo este sistema, todavía no arrancamos pero me gustaría estar bien empapado para el momento de su arranque,.., mi principal preocupación es la señales de disparo a cada una de las compuertas de los tiristores, es decir el angulo de disparo a cada uno de ellos, ya que tengo un sistema rectificador y sistema inversor con tiristores, y sus señales de disparo son generadas en la placa..., de antemano muchas gracias compañero


----------



## allen 12 mm (Ago 29, 2013)

Buenos dias a todos mi nombre real es andres soy chileno y me interesa la electronica desde ya un par de años,estudio ingenieria y me gusta mucho espero no llevemos bien saludos a todos y gracias


----------



## Rafaelp (Ago 29, 2013)

Hola a todos desde Venezuela es un gusto pertenecer a esta comunidad saludos.Ω


----------



## dario jimenez martin (Ago 29, 2013)

me llamo Dario Jimenez soy del Perú es un gusto pertenecer a esta comunidad y compartir con uds, mis experiencias y la de uds, también, y allí nos vemos.


----------



## isidroruiz (Ago 30, 2013)

hola a todos me llamo isidro  en el foro es un honor pertenecer al club saludos cordiales desde veracrúz,mexico


----------



## ivisan2 (Ago 30, 2013)

Buenas a todos, soy Iván y me presento desde salamanca, soy informatico y me gusta cacharrear


----------



## Javier ss (Ago 30, 2013)

Espero poder aportar algo. Ya que vosotros me aportais mucho a mi.
Un saludo


----------



## Elepron (Ago 30, 2013)

Desde Venezuela, vaya un gran saludo a todos los que conforman este estupendo Foro en materia de Electrónica,...soy Técnico en Electrónica, y de verdad me gusta formar parte de grupos afines a mi trabajo, y todas aquellas materias que me atraen, es bueno saber que tienes a muchas personas que se inician en el campo de la Electrónica, otros mas diestros y algunos excelentes maestros,...mas lo importante de todo, es que, no hay mejores ni peores, somos un conjunto, en donde todas tenemos el mismo valor, tal ves, no las mismas capacidades, el mundo no para de dar vueltas y hoy lo que podemos compartir y enseñar a otros....¡porque en el futuro!..¡no serán ellos lo que lo hagan con nosotros!... Dios los bendiga a todas y les de las técnicas y las capacidades para avanzar en este maravilloso mundo de la Electrónica.


----------



## almota47 (Ago 30, 2013)

Un cordial saludo a todos en el foro como es obvio soy nuevo tengo pobres conocimientos en electrónica, aunque en el día a día estamos directa e indirectamente en el. Trabajo como técnico instalador de software en computadoras, y ayudante de conexión de equipos de audio y vídeo. Pero de un tiempo para acá e tenido la necesidad de reemplazar algunos fusibles cables cambiar conexiones soldar piezas (resistencias, capacitores, bobinas o inducidos, etc). Espero tengamos un buen Feeback, Muchos exitos a todos.


----------



## Bimmbo (Ago 30, 2013)

Hola que tal soy jose mucho gusto salu2 desde México


----------



## fredy lopera (Ago 30, 2013)

Hola  soy fredy y espero ser de utilidad y lograr entendernos todos


----------



## jjtuxtron (Ago 30, 2013)

Mi nombre es, Juan Jose Valencia tengo 14 años

estoy interesado en la electrónica, ya que me interesa mucho la creación de aparatos de utilidad que me interesaría aprender a hacer, enriqueciendo mis conocimientos sobre la electrónica.


----------



## pipirilira (Ago 31, 2013)

hola a todos vivo en tabasco me gusta la electrónica espero ser bien aceptado y llevarme bien con todos gracias y saludos



hola a todos gracias saludos


----------



## Leanmen (Ago 31, 2013)

Gracias, espero resolver algunas dudas aca.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 31, 2013)

Hola me llamo Miguel Angel, soy de España y llevo años metido en este mundillo. He trabajado en varios talleres como tecnico de imagen y sonido pero ahora, como casi todos, estoy parado. Como me aburro me dedico a reparar aparatos almacenados de hace años y crear mis propios proyectos aprovechando material de "deshecho" e ingenio.


----------



## Eddievortex (Ago 31, 2013)

Hola a todos en el foro de bienvenida, soy nuevo en esto de la elctronica, pero me gusta investigar para aprender por mi cuenta, gracias a los moderadores y felicidades por su dedicacion y gran labor de atención a los visitantes de esta comunidad, reciban un abrazo electronico dede Baja california México. !Exito!...=)


----------



## roronando (Ago 31, 2013)

hola
buenas
mi nombre es Fernando, soy tecnico electro--mecanico, egresado del instituto C.B.T.I.S. 65 DE IRAPUATO, GTO, MEXICO.
YA TENGO MIS AÑOS DE EXPERIENCIA EN ELECTRONICA, y reparacion de electro--domesticos, quiero seguir aprendiendo, y estoy a sus ordenes en lo que pueda aportar, o que me puedan enseñar, saludos a esta gran comunidad, a los moderadores, y a todos, reciban un gran abrazo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2013)

gracias, bienvenido al foro¡¡¡¡


----------



## ponciano24 (Sep 1, 2013)

Espero compartir mucho con ustedes.

Saludos


----------



## usuario pedro (Sep 1, 2013)

hola a todos , espero aprender mas de lo poco que se,


----------



## epic300 (Sep 1, 2013)

hola gente soy d Uruguay me gusta la electronica en general ,mi trabajo se trata d la seguridad electronica,espero aprender y obvio en lo q*ue* pueda ayudarlos a las ordenes ,saludos


----------



## ALEXANDERELECTRONICO (Sep 1, 2013)

Hola a todos los saludo desde colombia, estoy aqui para aprender mucho de la electronica, muy pocos conocimentos tengo pero como dicen los japoneses " la disciplina tarde o temprano vence la inteligencia" ahy vamos!


----------



## lushan (Sep 1, 2013)

Buenas gente un saludo desde bolivia me encanto el lugar y quiero aprender muchas cosas sobre la electronica y la telecomunicacion ando estudiando la segunda y tambien quisiera compartir algunos proyectos circuitos y conocimientos que tengo con ustedes ^^


----------



## josecamposa (Sep 2, 2013)

mis primeras palabras son para saludarles, luego paso a presentarme  mi nombres  es Jose Campos Acuña soy chileno soy especialista en telecomunicaciones tengo un poquito de experiencia pero todos los días uno aprende  algo nuevo y me agradaría  me permitieran pertenecer  a esta comunidad y aprender con uds


----------



## dampir (Sep 2, 2013)

hola me llamo ismael un gusto me encanta la electronica


----------



## Marko23 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hola a todos.

Soy de México y tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica con el propósito de aprender con ustedes.


----------



## GVladimir Vasquez (Sep 3, 2013)

hola comunidad minombre es Gerardo de el salvador me interesa diversos temas de la área eléctrica y soy experimentador por a*qu*i estare frecuentando para ver q*ue* aprendemos..


----------



## Dreico (Sep 3, 2013)

Mi nombre es Victor Castro me gusta mucho la electronica pero como hobby y espero en este espacio aprender muchas cosas mas soy de VENEZUELA y estoy a sus ordenes


----------



## fom177 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Fran y la electrónica me interesa porque está en "todo". Mis conocimientos son limitados pero me gustaría ampliarlos


----------



## jmorlio (Sep 3, 2013)

hola me llamo javier morlio y aunque se muy poco de electronica me gustaria ir aprendiendo de a poco con la ayuda de todos ustedes.muchas gracias por aceptar novatos como yo.


----------



## equalizador (Sep 3, 2013)

hla atodos los foristas mi nombre es jesus david jaraba soy de colombia vivo en riohacha-guajira


----------



## Croven (Sep 3, 2013)

Buenas tardes.

*Soy nuevo en foro pero leo sus post y comentarios cuando hay tiempo. Son de ayuda y despiertan buenas ideas. Los felicito.
Si algún administrador ve este mensaje, espero sepa sugerirme un sub-foro donde abrir un tema o dejar una consulta acerca de modelos de parlantes antiguos.

Saludos a todos.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 3, 2013)

bienvenidos ¡¡¡



Croven dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> *Soy nuevo en foro pero leo sus post y comentarios cuando hay tiempo. Son de ayuda y despiertan buenas ideas. Los felicito.
> Si algún administrador ve este mensaje, espero sepa sugerirme un sub-foro donde abrir un tema o dejar una consulta acerca de modelos de parlantes antiguos.
> ...



para consultas sobre parlantes por este subforo,alli se trata sobre bafles,parlantes y elementos de salida en general
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/


----------



## ANDY YBARRA (Sep 3, 2013)

Que tal, mi nomre es Andres, soy de la Cd, de México, he leido muchos posts de éste foro y me parecen excelentes los temas, aunque no sé de electrónica espero un dia aportar algo, mientras seguiré aprendiendo de ustedes, saludos.


----------



## KNDPIPE (Sep 3, 2013)

HOLA!!! soy nuevo por aca y estoy muy interesado en aprender mucho y si les puedo ayudar en algo lo haré con gusto... saludos!!!


----------



## rene valdenebro rodriguez (Sep 3, 2013)

Hola foristas
soy rene el yaqui
quiero actualizarme en el mundo de la electronica
y que mejor que este foro
saludos


----------



## Orion52 (Sep 3, 2013)

Amigos, estoy interesado en compartir con ustedes temas técnicos de Electricidad y Electrónica. Un saludo especial


----------



## cascorro (Sep 4, 2013)

Hola amigos . soy técnico de automoción y la electrónica es mi hobby, pero  estoy muyyy verde. je je


----------



## ches108 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hola a todos mi nombre es christian y como todos supongo estoy interesado en aprender y ayudar


----------



## Garni (Sep 4, 2013)

Hola a todos, espero poder responder alguna duda y si se me presenta una a mi, me puedan ayudar. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## MARIAN0759 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hola soy mariano de argentina y es un placer pertenecer al foro


----------



## ejotacero (Sep 4, 2013)

Hola, soy ingeniero en electrónica pero no tengo apenas experiencia y creo que cualquier persona que haya hecho formación profesional o que sea aficionado puede saber bastante más que yo. 
Desde que acabé la carrera hace 8 años no he tocado un circuito, sólo ahora me he hecho un noisy cricket (hermano mayor del smokey amp) para una guitarra eléctrica.
En fin, un saludo.
Antonio


----------



## Kitsune932 (Sep 4, 2013)

Buenas me presento, soy estudiante de telecomunicaciones, pero en mis interesas está la electronica en general, la informatica y la mecanica. Un gusto en poder estar con ustedes


----------



## klitross (Sep 4, 2013)

Hola estimados me presento soy juan carlos estudiante de ing electronica. si puedo ayudar a alguno no duden en preguntarme, igual asi espero que en mas de alguna vez me peudan ayudar cuando lo necesita saludos.


----------



## Alfredo Guillen (Sep 4, 2013)

Hola amigos de este foro mi nombre es Alfredo y soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica, y es para mi un gusto formar parte de este Foro de Electrónica. Espero poder aportar a este foro con lo poco que se y que me puedan ayudar a aprender mas con sus consejos.


----------



## madboy74 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es Javier Valdez, soy Mexicano y soy Ingeniero en Electrónica Industrial.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## blackperry (Sep 5, 2013)

Hola que tal, soy de Mexico, hace poco me empezo a interesar los temas relacionados con la electricidad como son los sistemas de respaldo de energia y fotoceldas... sobre todo ser practico y diseñar o modificar aparatos electricos con el fin de mejorar su tiempo de vida o su utilidad, mi idea es hacer cosas con lo que tenemos a mano... saludos a todos


----------



## animaster (Sep 6, 2013)

Hola soy de México hace tiempo que me suscribi a al foro, en ese entonces solo lo hice por una informacion que necesitaba, pero ahora me intereso muchisimo porque hay muy buenos tutoriales e información y ademas puedes consultar tus dudas con la comunidad. Aunque tenga tiempo suscrito aun soy nuevo y estoy descubriendo lo maravillos de este foro y de lo que me perdi por mucho tiempo. Soy estudiante de mecatronica y me gusta tod lo relacionado con electronica, robotoca y tecnologia y espero poder formar parte de esta familia ayudando en lo que pueda.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 6, 2013)

Bienvenidos Compatriotas!!!

Esperemos que la estancia en el foro sea de su agrado! No olviden leer las Normas de Participación para obtener una sana convivencia entre todos!

Saludos al foro!

PS: Vaya, un integrande del foro de mi Ciudad! Por fin sucede! Coatza Rulz! XD


----------



## omar salcedo (Sep 6, 2013)

Mi nombre es Omar soy de Tijuana , Mexico 

espero poder ayudarlos con sus proyectos y que me ayuden con algunas dudas que tenga para crear algunos prototipos
gracias..


----------



## vurdalak (Sep 6, 2013)

salidos a todos. soy nuevo en este foro
soy estudiante de ing mecanica y aunque le me gusta mucho la electronica en la practica no se mucho sobre esta teoricamente y la verdad conmo que se me dificulta un poco
ingrese al foro por que vi algunos topics que me parecieron intereesantes y qusiera abusar de  la generosidad de algunos de los usuarios de este foro con el fin de obtener informacion y capacitacion para lograr  resolver ciertos proyectos que tengo en menta. ya me veran por ahi preguntando cosas publicando resultados y ayudando en lo que pueda


----------



## arlesls (Sep 7, 2013)

hola a todos soy arley soy estudiante de ing. mecatronica , y empece a incursionar en el tema de la electrónica


----------



## Grafeno94 (Sep 7, 2013)

hola colegas soy grafeno94 y soy nuevo en este foro espero que puedan ayudarme con mis dudas y en lo posible tambien pueda ayudarlos a ustedes


----------



## MLOPEZO (Sep 7, 2013)

hola a todos, soy de españa y me he inscrito para introducirme en el mundo de la electronica e intercambiar información.

saludos


----------



## kloxy (Sep 7, 2013)

hola a todos, soy de mexico y me interesa mucho la electronica, y espero aprender y ayudar en lo que pueda a los demas, saludos.


----------



## ned flanders (Sep 7, 2013)

saludos a todos


----------



## wilson julio (Sep 8, 2013)

hola mi nombre es Wilson,soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera saber como puedo instalar una entrada auxiliar a mi radio stereo  kenwoood KRC-156N .ESTOY BUSCANDO EL MANUAL DE SERVICIOS Y NO HAY MANERA DE ENCONTRARLO .espero obtener una buena ayuda.gracias


----------



## Masesor (Sep 8, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y doy las gracias a sus creadores y a todos los que lo comparten. Tengo formación profesional en la electrónica pero nunca me he dedicado a la reparación, por lo que me considero un novato en este sentido. Espero poder colaborar con mi pequeña experiencia y nutrirme de la ayuda de sus colaboradores.
Saludos
Masesor


----------



## frank2304 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy de Perú. Espero aprender y ayudar en lo que se pueda (Y)


----------



## humberto mendoza (Sep 8, 2013)

jmorlio dijo:


> hola me llamo javier morlio y aunque se muy poco de electronica me gustaria ir aprendiendo de a poco con la ayuda de todos ustedes.muchas gracias por aceptar novatos como yo.



mi nombre es humberto mendoza saludos a todos los integrantes de este foro espero sacarle buen provecho a esta nueva relación con todos ustedes.


----------



## eduard7788 (Sep 8, 2013)

hola a todos soy nuevo en la pagina, espero compartir informacion por aqui y de la misma forma aprender mas de electronica con ustedes...saludos


----------



## electronicamob (Sep 8, 2013)

Hola a todos soy de Argentina Salto provincia de Buenos Aires y mi trabajo es la electrónica tengo un taller de reparaciones y hago instalaciones de alarmas y sistema de cámaras, también hago amplificadores de potencia como hobby pero también los vendo cuando me los piden sin más que contarles estoy abierto hacer de amigos en el rubro y intercambiar experiencias saludos a todos


----------



## SERAVILALUZ (Sep 9, 2013)

Hola  soy  de México   de  Córdoba Veracrúz .  Soy técnico en electrónica  pero en este oficio siempre hay algo   nuevo que aprender   espero aprender  mas en este foro y les doy las gracias por aceptarme.  asta luego.


----------



## hector quiros (Sep 9, 2013)

Hola amigos de la electrónica... soy un apasionado de las reparaciones todas y cuando se podía.....
Espero encontrar amigos tan apasionados como yo...soy de Argentina los saludo Atte.


----------



## karls05 (Sep 9, 2013)

hola compañeros de electrónicas, mi nombre es carlos ponce  de Venezuela y tec. en electrónica y últimamente estoy incursionando en el mundo automotriz que lo veo fascinante , bueno así que saludos a todos para entrar en los foros activamente gracias a todos por esta oportunidad de aprender con ustedes y ustedes de mi. saludos.


----------



## andrickbr (Sep 9, 2013)

hola a todos lo de esta comunidad mi nombre es andrick me gusta la electronica y estoy a qui para aprender un poco mas sobre el tema


----------



## MLOPEZO (Sep 9, 2013)

hola a todos soy de españa y estoy aquí para aprender e intercambiar opiniones


----------



## jak samuel (Sep 9, 2013)

hola a todos estudio electronica y estoy aprendiendo mecanica automotris con mis tios espero encontrar aqui muchas respuestas y temas muy importantes espero encontrar diagramas daciles para aprender haciendo


----------



## juancaes (Sep 10, 2013)

Hola a todos, me llamo juan, estoy aqui para aprender, es que yo no conozco bien tec, y por eso vengo aqui


----------



## Rubio86 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hola soy de san fernando, cádiz y espero aprender mucho por aki con vosotros un saludo.


----------



## Christian Seuba (Sep 10, 2013)

Soy de Amposta, Tarragona, y me encanta la electronica, quiero aprender a hacer muchas cosas y ayudar a otros compañeros de por acá.

Saludos!!


----------



## vigence (Sep 10, 2013)

Hola a toldo el mundo. Soy de Almadén, en Ciudad Real, hace tiempo me dedicaba a la reparación de aparatos electrónicos, y quiero reaprender lo que he olvidado.
Un saludo.


----------



## lcer14 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hola, soy Leonardo. Actualmente estoy haciendo un curso de electronica y audio y, como todo principiante, tengo mis dudas a la  hora de reparar un aparato electronico. Espero ser de ayuda en algunos casos y obviamente aprender esta comunidad.

Abrazo!


----------



## zhach (Sep 10, 2013)

Hola, soy de México, soy técnico en Mecatrónica estoy cursando 4to cuatrimestres en la Universidad Tecnológica de Tijuana, me gusta mucho el tema espero ser de ayuda en el foro.

Saludos


----------



## jimenezviera (Sep 10, 2013)

hola buenas a todos soy juan tengo 25 años soy de venezuela estoy comenzando en el mundo de la electronica. Espero compartamos buen material y experiencias...
gracias de ante manos


----------



## jimenezviera (Sep 10, 2013)

Hola a todos soy de Venezuela, me intereza mucho la electronica espero compartamos informacion, material y experiencias en el foro


----------



## swinden (Sep 10, 2013)

saludos  holas a todos spero esteen bien pero tengo dudas como puedo hacer una pregunta generalizada gracias

hola quetalte puedo hacer una pregunta


----------



## fruns (Sep 11, 2013)

Buenas , 

Me llamo Alejandro y soy granadino , por temas de trabajo ahora estoy en Zaragoza. 

Me gusta mucho la electrónica ya que también la estudié. 

Espero poder aprender de todos y poder ayudar en todo lo posible. 

Saludos


----------



## jose vazquez perez (Sep 11, 2013)

saludos a toda la cominidad mi nombre es jose y soy de monterrey, mexico me gusta los temas de electronica, y espero aprender en estos foros.


----------



## jesussfb1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hola, Saludos a todos mi nombre es jesus, soy del D.F. me gusta los temas de electronica,l soy Ing. en comunicaciones y electronica, espero ser de gran ayuda.


----------



## lucia03 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hola soy lucia de Colombia, y me encanta la electrónica como soy nueva en esto espero aprender muchos de uds saludos =)


----------



## Facundo600R (Sep 11, 2013)

Hola!! Me llamo facundo y unos de mi hobbys es la electronica... se lo basico pero bue... me gustaria a aprender a programar para hacer muchas cosas con microchip y tambien aprender con arduino.


----------



## Shenzi (Sep 11, 2013)

Hola comunidad de electrónicos me llamo Foster, soy diseñador electrónico profesional espero poder aportar mi conocimiento y también aprender mucho mas aquí.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## eduardo11 (Sep 11, 2013)

hola soy Eduardo de san juan argentina loco por el audio muy bueno el foro saludos a todos


----------



## gaucho71 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hola soy raul roberto espinoza soy lanus buenos aires argentina me apaciona todo lo tecnico y en estos foros aprendo un poco mas (entiendo de todo un poco)


----------



## DENYS (Sep 11, 2013)

Soy denys quisbert lic en electronica y telecomunicaciones, me encanta la electronica y la tecnologia


----------



## juancaes (Sep 12, 2013)

Soy juan de españa, puede decir que yo como idiota de electronicos y por eso vengo al foro a aprender poco a poco


----------



## vurdalak (Sep 12, 2013)

bueno como dice el titulo  asi es ya me presente pero lo hago de nuevo
soy estudiante de ingenieria mecanica y no se mucho sobre electronica asi que ingreos a este foro para aprender y aprovecharme de sus conocimientos 
de antemano gracias a todos o s que me ayuden en el futuro


----------



## santxs (Sep 12, 2013)

Hola soy gino soy de peru leo los foros y me sirven de mucho asi que me registre, espero conpartir conocimientos mutuamente


----------



## juan luis reyes (Sep 12, 2013)

hola como estan yo tengo mas de 10 años de experiencia en diseños de circuitos y me gustaria ayudar a los miebros a que tengan su  diseño de alta caliadad y buena ubicacion de las piesas


----------



## magnolius (Sep 12, 2013)

Saludos amigos de forosdeelectronica.com, soy aficionado, suelo hacer proyectos en mi tiempo libre, mayormente proyecto caseros...


----------



## julio rdgz (Sep 13, 2013)

Saludos, soy julio rdgz, me gusta mucho la electronica, aun soy aprendis, pero con lo que pueda ayudar estoy a la orden


----------



## Facundo600R (Sep 13, 2013)

Hola!!!!
Desde Argentina, Buenos Aires


----------



## tula (Sep 13, 2013)

hola desde tucuman para todos


----------



## pepeortiz7 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hola a todos desde Monterrey


----------



## marte789 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hola soy técnico en informática y estoy aprendiendo electrónica por mi cuenta.


----------



## LINCER2013 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hola, soy nuevo en el forro pero estoy muy agradecido del aporte de algunas cosas muy importantes que se requieren para solucionar algunos problemas, asi mismo tengo 20 años de experiencia en la electronica, creando mis propios circuitos y realizando adaptaciones electronicas.


----------



## jona82 (Sep 13, 2013)

hola soy jonathan de Buenos Aires un saludo a todos los integrantes de foros de electronica un placer y espero ayudar y ser ayudado Saludosss jona...


----------



## LW2DHD (Sep 13, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Javier de la costa Atlantica Argentina, soy tecnico.Trabaje unos años en la reparación en electronica de consumo, hoy me dedico a las alarmas domiciliarias y como amor atiendo algunas emisoras de FM de baja potencia. En este ultimo tema me falta bastante aprender e instrumentos pero trato de no mandarme metidas de pata jaja...Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## zalmon (Sep 14, 2013)

saludos desde españa, un aficionado a la electronica que espera aprender mucho mas.
gracias


----------



## tigregf (Sep 14, 2013)

Mi nombre es Gregorio Franco, vivo en Venezuela, especificamente en el Estado Lara- Barquisimeto, tengo 45 años y me suscribi a este foro con el fin participar, colaborar y por ende aprender cosas que me sean utiles.


----------



## Sietedj (Sep 14, 2013)

Hola me llamo David, soy de Valencia en España, soy aficionado a la electrónica y a la radio en particular. Me gusta navegar en los foros y aunque no entiendo mucho siempre aprendes algo.
Saludos!!!


----------



## Eduardo183 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Eduardo. Soy de la ciudad de Paraná, provincia de Entre ríos, Argentina. Soy técnico en electrónica y matriculado como electricista instalador.
Me apasiona aprender cosas y trucos nuevos de cualquier índole, pero por sobre todo, de los referentes a electrónica y electricidad.


----------



## fusible (Sep 14, 2013)

hola a todos 
soy de buenos aires argentina, leo asidua mente el foro y espero resivir ayuda así como también poder brindarla, soy electricista instalador.


----------



## luis junior (Sep 14, 2013)

hola amigos soy luis antonio  soy de colombia espero servirles soy tec lab. electronica analoga y digital y  les puedo brindar lo que sea espero q sea lo misco con ustesdes ,,,,


----------



## mostrin (Sep 15, 2013)

gracias todo esta excelente


----------



## ccota (Sep 15, 2013)

hola a todos mi nombre es gerardo. de lima peru,soy un aficionado a la electronica ,aunque nose mucho pero espero ayudarlos en algo y que vos me ayuden,,gracias ..


----------



## Jdj (Sep 15, 2013)

Hola,m da gusto estar en contacto con todos ustedes de Foros d electronica,sobre todo por los proyectos y ayuda en algunas dudas!!! Saludos!!!


----------



## gordo 10 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es José. soy aficionado a la electrónica, actualmente trabajo con un detector de voltaje con lm339 para que encienda un led cuando baje el voltaje de una batería.


----------



## imperial7 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy Felipe, estudio ingenieria en Electronica, y voy a estar molestandolos a menudo, XD, asi que espero que me ayuden en lo que necesite y asi mismo si puedo ayudarles en algo, con mucho gusto lo haré!! saludos


----------



## pablogabrielescobar (Sep 16, 2013)

hola soy fanatico de la electronica, pero no tube todabia la oportunidad de  estudiarla y espero  aprender aunque algo ce.


----------



## cardonef74 (Sep 16, 2013)

hola a todo el foro, soy Fernando de misiones, argentina, soy piloto comercial de avion, y tambien me apasiona la electronica. Por cuestiones de tiempo no he incursionado demasiado en este tema, asique espero poder aprender un poco de todos.
Saludos!!!


----------



## adrian1969 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Adrian Crespi, soy ingeniero electronico y me gusta compartir ideas en forma desinteresada. Un abrazo a todo el Foro!!!.


----------



## diegoagrdo (Sep 16, 2013)

hola todos soy diego agredo en realidad no se mucho de electronica y quisiera saber un poco mas 
yo en realidad estudio mantenimiento de equipos de computo 
me gusta hacer pequeños experimentos en mis ratos libres 
espero ser de ayuda cuando pueda colaborarles


----------



## gfina (Sep 17, 2013)

Soy Gabriel de Rosario y quiero compartir mis conocimientos y sobre todo aprender de esto que nos apasiona.


----------



## Iquique (Sep 17, 2013)

hola un saludo a todos los que comparten este sitio con fines de aportar desde su experiencia,y eso se valora ,ya que este sitio permite interactual con culturas diferentes ,pero todos conectados a un lindo fin que es compartir tus conocimientos con un feedback.
soy técnico y reparo maquinas de soldar,y ahora estoy incursionando en reparar controles de Grúas a control remoto no poseo mucha información ,pero es un desafió poder solucionar fallas electrónicas y de comunicación CANBUS,asi que a los que le interesen o tengan información ,se los agradecere

Iquique


----------



## letohec (Sep 17, 2013)

Hola!, saludos a todos los del foro, gracias por la información que compartís, me ha ayudado a no "meter la pata" y perder dinero y demás. me gusta el tema de electrónica y audio, pero soy nuevo en ello, hago mis experimentos en casa y viene bien tener ayuda. se agradece!!
ahora estoy mirando como hacer un vúmetro y os agradecería si me hechaís una mano..


----------



## almansolar (Sep 17, 2013)

hola soy almansolar  y me gustaría compartir temas de henergia solar y arduino asi como robotica.

desde Barcelona (ESPAÑA).


----------



## Jax4ever (Sep 17, 2013)

Hola soy Jax4ever y me gustaria aprender mas sobre la electronica


----------



## AJCCUSCO (Sep 17, 2013)

Hola , a todos   de este foro me llamo Francisco Javier soy tec electronico  asi que encantado a  compartir  temas sobre electrónica.


----------



## IsaiasMadrid (Sep 18, 2013)

Hola a tod@s, soy un electromecanico de madrid y estoy para enseñar en lo que pueda y aprender todo lo posible.


----------



## luis junior (Sep 18, 2013)

compañero saben algo de amplificador de sonido
quiero hacer un amplificador de sonido con inyestores pero noc como hacerlo me podrias esplicar


----------



## oliver269 (Sep 18, 2013)

saludos la verdad tengo un par de años registrado!! al parecer soy un poco perezoso, soy técnico en electrónica, vivo en República Dominicana, tengo 16., y mi intención es gastar la mayor parte de lo que gano armando proyectos !!!


----------



## fmamqyael (Sep 18, 2013)

hola, saludos a todos, espero en este foro que nos podamos ayudar entre todos acerca de las dudas que lleguemos a tener, saludos y hasta pronto.


----------



## cyborg (Sep 18, 2013)

Hola soy cyborg  saludos,   espero compartir y aprender con todos ustedes


----------



## zinfin (Sep 18, 2013)

Hola soy Juan Ignacio, encontré mucho material de interes en este foro, me pareció muy buena la forma en que está organizada así que por acá ando. Soy estudiante de Ing Electronica, y estoy haciendo un proyecto asique voy a andar seguido por acá espero encontrar y compartir material de comun interes. Saludos!!


----------



## brunozq (Sep 18, 2013)

Hola, soy Bruno y estoy cursando un ciclo superior de Automática y robótica industrial y este foro me va a ser de gran ayuda


----------



## moralesfrank16 (Sep 18, 2013)

hola Soy estudiante de Ingeneria electrónica y pues me gustaria compartir conocimientos con usted.


----------



## tabanoti (Sep 18, 2013)

soy nuevo en esto de los foros...
en la electronica... no... 
me he hecho un lio para llegar hasta aqui... a ver si puedo contribuir... es lo que mas me gustaria.


----------



## charasoverride (Sep 18, 2013)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y estoy introduciéndome en el mundo de la electrónica que siempre me pareció apasionante. He hecho algún curso y se me dió bastante bien pero todavía hay muchas cosas que se me quedan muy grandes, así que aunque lamentablemente no os podré ayudar mucho en el tema de electrónica por mi escaso conocimiento a día de hoy, si tuvierais alguna duda con el tema informático estaría encantado de ayudaros. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## GONAJ (Sep 19, 2013)

Hola, saludos a todos los del foro, soy nuevo aqui y me gustaria aprender y tambien compartir poco o mucho, de ante mano ya he leido algunos temas que me interesaron me sirvieron de mucho, sin mas los felicito, este foro esta genial


----------



## jalfredos (Sep 19, 2013)

no se si me presente creo que si pero por si acaso 
buenas a tod@s


----------



## Carlos Rene Caballero (Sep 19, 2013)

Hola a todos soy carlos René y soy tecnico electronico soy cubano y un saludo para todos


----------



## melenita (Sep 19, 2013)

Hola , Me llamo Daniel , estudio Mecatronica y soy de Mexico espero pueda aportar algo y recibir apoyo en dudas =D saludos.


----------



## Wotryp (Sep 20, 2013)

Hola, me llamo andres, espero aprender mucho.
Saludos.


----------



## oruam (Sep 20, 2013)

Mi nombre es Mauro, ya me presente alguna vez, pero me lo sigue solicitando! jajaja! saludos compañeros del foro!


----------



## gsmdirectplus (Sep 20, 2013)

Hola soy gabriel,un placer saludarlos a todos,cualquier inquietud sobre el tema no duden en preguntar..


----------



## jmcr (Sep 20, 2013)

hola soy manuel, soy nuevo en el foro, no se mucho de electronica pero me gustaria aprender mas....!!!!


----------



## ferferca (Sep 20, 2013)

hola .buenas para todos los del foro, me gusta mucho los temas de electrónica, soy fernando y soy de colombia, estoy interesado en aprender lo que mas pueda, gracias.


----------



## canario (Sep 20, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy Carlos y me gustaría aprender de vosotros, gracias


----------



## pollosuper1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Que tal mi nombre Jose Luis, un saludo a todos los colegas, del mundo electronico,   puro para adelante,  para atras ni para agarrar vuelo.


----------



## mattis (Sep 20, 2013)

saludos.
Acabo de conocer el foro. Y ya me dieron una. Gracias por compartir información. 
En la actualidad quise hacer andar un sim900d pero... no me fue muy bien 
Vi que aquí tienen info la voy a aprovechar y a contarles como me fue.
matias de Argentina.


----------



## eligualador (Sep 20, 2013)

hola a todos desde la plata argentina soy osvaldo


----------



## Mike305 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi Nombre es Miguel soy de Granada, Nicaragua y resido en Miami, me gusta mucho la Electronica y estoy aqui para aprender de todos ustedes
Gracias y Saludos


----------



## OzzyxD (Sep 21, 2013)

Hola a todos!!  mi nombre es Michelle soy de Buenos aires Argentina, estoy empezando a estudiar electronica y me gustaría aprender todo lo que pueda de todos ustedes!!!


----------



## MrFinderland (Sep 21, 2013)

Hola gente de la Electrónica! soy de Colombia, estoy en tercer semestre de telecomunicaciones, vengo a aprender y a compartir conocimiento con todos ustedes!


----------



## Isa Van Buuren (Sep 21, 2013)

Hola comunidad soy de mexico 
y me interesa mucho la electronica
actualmente no la estudio
estudio energias renovables

pero la estudio por cuenta propia


----------



## fsopra (Sep 21, 2013)

Buenas... hace un tiempo que observo el foro y es de mi interés hacer lectura de las discuciones que plantea, culminé mis estudios secundarios con perfil electrónico y en mis ratos libres me gusta desarrollar algún proyecto. 
Es un placer para mi.
Saludos


----------



## puchy (Sep 22, 2013)

Hola a todos. Soy Puchy de Madrid, quisiera aprender de control de motores paso a paso, drivers, interfaces
leyendo en vuestras esperiencias. Un saludo


----------



## naujayama (Sep 22, 2013)

Saludos a todos, me llamo Miguel soy de Pamplona (Navarra) jubilado y aprendiz de los "gurus" de este foro
Me gusta "el cacharreo" aunque no había visto un "voltio" en mi vida. Ya tengo unos 20 aparatos puestos en marcha, más como recambista que como técnico. Miguel.


----------



## Wantech (Sep 22, 2013)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Alex, soy Sur-Americano resido y trabajo en Hong Kong, en el distrito de Yuen Long ( 元朗 ), junto con mi esposa de origen Chino tenemos un pequeño y humilde taller dedicado a la electrónica, casualmente buscando un circuito electrónico me encontré con este sitio web, en lo poco que he navegado a través del foro me a parecido excelente, es una gran comunidad muy amigable que nos une el mismo interés que es la electrónica, si puedo colaborar en algo con mucho gusto brindare esa ayuda a quien lo requiera,  muchas gracias a todos por darme la bienvenida a un lugar tan amistoso, son una gran comunidad gracias al esfuerzo de todos aquellos que la conforman, la organizan, aportan y ayudan con su gran conocimiento a todos nosotros sin importar de donde somos o como somos, gracias al beneficio mutuo que nos une a todos es una comunidad y esto se lo debemos a la ELECTRONICA.

Un saludo para todos desde Hong Kong.


----------



## tatito1982 (Sep 22, 2013)

Muy bien venido al foro... Éste foro es muy bueno. Yo no sabiendo ni lo básico de la electrónica me animé a hacer el tacometro de mariano Nicolau que compartió y me salió... Saludos desde buenos aires, Argentina


----------



## tomfra (Sep 22, 2013)

Saludos amigos de la electronica, me llamo Tomás, tengo a la ectronica en general como afición, aunque siendo algo mayor siempre me ha fascinado este mundo, ahora estoy metido con el mundo del Arduino , una plataforma con muchas salidas para gente como yo con escasos conocimientos y duro de sesera para comprender tanta tecnologia je je, ya me vereis haciendo preguntas y presentando proyectos que tengo muchos en mente. Un saludo


----------



## fleming (Sep 23, 2013)

Buenas,
Vine buscando ayuda para una placa y paraece interesante este foro.
Soy de destornillador fácil y me gusta desmontar, cacharrear y modificar todo tipo de trastos mecánicos y electrónicos.
Saludos


----------



## jimijo (Sep 23, 2013)

Hola a todos,
Soy nuevo en el foro, la electrónica me fascina pero nunca estudie en serio,
espero ampliar mis conocimientos en este portal.

Un saludo.


----------



## dimistate (Sep 23, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es disgo, soy de colombia y me encanta la electrónica, espero ayudaros y qeu me ayuden tambien a solucionar dudas.


----------



## hiram1990 (Sep 23, 2013)

Que tal saludos, mi nombre es Hiram soy de Mexico del municipio de Rioverde en el estado de San Luis Potosi, y me gusta yo mismo poder reparar aparatos electronicos y electricos, y sobre todo aprender por eso decidi ser miembro de este foro.


----------



## luch22 (Sep 23, 2013)

hola, espero seguir aprendiendo desde aqui y solucionando problemas y ayudando dentro de mi posibilidades, aficionado a electronica de cba arg. luis un abrazo a todos


----------



## DRN7 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy David, vivo en Jerez de la frontera(España), soy técnico informático y un apasionado de la electrónica con mucho que aprender, entré en el foro con el deseo de seguir creciendo como elctrónico, de poder aportar dentro de mis posibilidades y por supuesto aprender de todos los que formais esta comunidad, los cuales sois unos cracks.
Saludoss.


----------



## puchy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hola a todos soy Vicente y estoy muy apasinado en el tema de electrónica, deseo adquirir mas conocimientos igual que intercambiar ideas Un saludo desde Madrid



Hola de nuevo a todos algien me podria informar donde encontrar un manual de Proteus en especial de Isis para iniciación y a ser posible en español. Gracias y hasta la próxima


----------



## zerocool85 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hola gente como va??? soy Leo de Argentina, soy tecnico en electronica, y desde ya me encanta este mundo, saludos a todos!!!


----------



## leogercas (Sep 24, 2013)

Hola, soy leonel de buenos aires Argentina!!


----------



## enriquegaribay (Sep 24, 2013)

Hola a todos soy Enrique Garibay soy electricista y me gusta la electronica soy de Mexico D.F. y espero poder participar con ustedes saludos


----------



## xestebanx (Sep 24, 2013)

Hola a los integrantes del foro, me llamo Esteban y estoy en Argentina, me atrae la electronica, pero soy muy novato en el tema. me gustaria aprender de a poco, pero bien.
Saludos


----------



## Jorge Millan (Sep 24, 2013)

hola  mi nombre es Jorge mi profesion  tecnologo industrial  aplicando en electronica digital
estare presto  a colaborar  con  mucho gusto resido en Bogota Colombia GRACIAS


----------



## isola (Sep 24, 2013)

Hola a todos. Les dejo mi mas sincero saludos desde argentina bs.as lima a toda esta amplia comunidad desde la parte administrativa de este fabulo foro, como a esta bendita familia de colegas de todas parte del mundo gustosos del amplio campo eléctrico/electrónico, mi nombre es cristian isola y les dejo un fuerte estrechón de mano campera mis saludos y la orden.


----------



## maricela (Sep 24, 2013)

"hola buenos día mi nombre es maricela  de monterrey nuevo león soy quimica industrial yase que nada que ver pero mi padre tiene un taller  automotriz asi por este medio le podaran ayudar ami padre cuando tenga dudas ...soy nueva en esto y me interesan mas los temas de mecánica automotriz    electromecánica ..  Y espero me ayuden con las  dudas de mi padre y el  con las de ustedes saludos ..


----------



## MARY2389 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hola a todos!!! me llamo marissa y espero aprender mucho en este foro y a la vez poder aportar algo para ustedes!!


----------



## walterviedma (Sep 25, 2013)

Hola no había visto el tema de la presentación... perdón!!! soy Walter de Viedma, soy bajista y hace poco conseguí un leea 1222BF e investigando llegué al foro!! SaludoS


----------



## oscarius (Sep 25, 2013)

hola a todos mi nombre es oscar soy de mexico soy aficionado a la electronica y soy musico un saludo a todos.


----------



## NaneBL (Sep 25, 2013)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Jose, soy de Málaga, pero resido por SurAmérica. Aficionado a la electrónica y me encanta este foro. Muy activo y con muchas cosas interesantes XD

Un saludo a todos!!


----------



## thrill (Sep 25, 2013)

la verdad me registré porque me interesó un tema y no se nada de electrónica, pero viendo los temas que tienen creo que es muy interesante y voy a tratar de involucrarme, soy diseñador mecánico por si a alguien le puedo servir en algo, saludos


----------



## Villafana (Sep 25, 2013)

Buenas tardes soy profesor de Electricidad Industrial mi especialidad está muy relacionada a la Electrónica es por ello que necesito conocer más, espero encontrar ese apoyo aquí y de igual manera en lo que mi persona pueda aporta con este foro, saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## Olmeca (Sep 25, 2013)

Hola que tal, vivo en México y me gusta la Electrónica y la tecnologia. Estoy en este foro esperando aprender de todos.


----------



## etigac (Sep 25, 2013)

hola a todos los miembros de esta noble comunidad,les doy las gracias por aceptarme , mi nombre es etienne soy de Santiago de chile.soy fanatico de la electrónica en especial lo que se refiere al audio.


----------



## blakdrag (Sep 25, 2013)

good day to everyone.im don from the philippines.im not an electronics graduate but i love building electronics things specially audio amplifiers or power amps.i found this site/forum by searching something on a website called construyasuvideorockola.com.this site is not in english but google translator help me a lot and i find this site very useful.i just want to say thank's for accepting me as a member of this forum.
once again good day to everyone


----------



## Victor Martin (Sep 26, 2013)

Hola buenas noches. Soy de Chihuahua Chih. Mexico y soy técnico electrónico. Actualmente trabajo para una maquiladora en soporte de maquinaria de SMT. Me gusta este foro pues es muy interesante
Y espero que se me acepte en el mismo-
Gracias de Antemano.


----------



## puchy (Sep 26, 2013)

Hola a todos me presento soy Puchy de Madrid estoy muy interesado en el campo de CNC routers interface drivers etc ya que quiero construir una CNC casera en este foro vi cosas interesantes. Un saludo


----------



## israelgil (Sep 26, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Israel gil, actualmente estudio ingeniería electrónica y automática y estoy muy interesado tanto en ampliar mis conocimientos como en compratirlos. Un saludo.


----------



## pako5221 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es pako soy aficionado a la electrónica, no conozco mucho de este tema pero me gusta leerlo y aprender, saludos desde Toluca, mexico.


----------



## emacuarteron (Sep 26, 2013)

Hola buenas tardes mi nombre es Emanuel 
Y soy de Buenos Aires, me recomendaron este foro para cualquier duda que pueda tener, en primer lugar les quiero comentar que estoy en el proyecto de una cnc casera para trabajar con MDF y hacer algunas artesanías, la quiero montar con arduino uno y chip A4988, ya iré poniendo avances de lo que haga. Ante cualquier duda los voy a molestar un poco  muchas gracias!!


----------



## LesPaul (Sep 26, 2013)

Hola me llamo Gonzalo vivo en Santa Fe capital, Argentina, estoy terminando ingenieria mecanica y hace tiempo empece a aprender por cuenta propia sobre electronica, la verdad es un campo que me gusto siempre pero nunca pude capacitarme, asi que aprendo por internet. Hice algunas cosas como pedales de guitarra, un pequeño amplificador, y reparaciones de todo tipo. Me gusta mucho la parte de audio. Les dejo un saludo, y muchas gracias por la ayuda que puedan darme.


----------



## Carlos Hernández Herrera (Sep 26, 2013)

Hola soy Carlos Hernández Herrera, soy de la ciudad de México, D. F. disfruto en demasía las visitas al Foro, pues se aprende bastante con las propuestas que se presentan y se aclaran dudas con los inteligentes moderadores.
Gracias


----------



## tara60 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hola a todos los foreros, soy Salvador de Rosario Argentina, desde chico me interesa la electrónica desgraciadamente en esa época no existía internet así que uno se tenía que arreglar de otra manera. En la actualidad y  como hobby sigo con mucho entusiasmo, y trato de actualizarme dentro de lo posible y agradezco exista  un lugar como este foro para debatir ideas  y seguir aprendiendo.-


----------



## Konta (Sep 26, 2013)

Hola amigos, soy Ronald de Catamarca, Argentina, tengo estudios tecnicos pero oxidados ya, y estoy queriendo volver a construir algunas cosas como hobby. Muy bueno el foro por lo que pude ver... Saludos


----------



## albertodg (Sep 27, 2013)

Buenas noches! Saludos!!! Soy Alberto de Córdoba, Argentina y me dedico a la electrónica a modo de hobby. Encuentro fascinante la cantidad de cosas útiles que se pueden hacer. Todos los días aprendo algo nuevo y en este foro encuentro mucha ayuda.


----------



## Jagonza (Sep 27, 2013)

Hola a todos, Soy Juan Antonio y vivo en Móstoles (Madrid) estudié maestría industrial electrónica alla por los finales de los 60 y principio de los 70, como es natural con válvulas, luego hice otras cosas también relacionada con la electrónica y ahora vuelvo a retomar el asunto de las válvulas, de momento he hecho un reloj con tubos nixie que si os interesa lo colgaré en el foro.
Creo que podemos obtener ayuda para nuestros proyectos.


----------



## rickypuebla (Sep 27, 2013)

amigos de toda la comunidad. buenos saludos desde puebla mexico. 
iniciandome en el foro. y esperando tener apoyo para cuando se necesite. por que todos necesitamos de todos ya tengo muchos años en el oficio mas bello del mundo. y desde luego en lo que yo pueda apoyarlos en fallas. diagramas. o una asesoria. estare en la mejor disposicion.


----------



## camel65 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hola a todos,soy aficionado a la electronica.Espero aprender desde este foro.Saludos desde Tarragona (España).


----------



## Mule (Sep 27, 2013)

Hola Buenas !

Soy Javi y quiero aprender electronica que no se de nada, mucho dinero gastado y la basura a revosar, jeje.

Un saludo !


----------



## hpventura (Sep 27, 2013)

hola a todos soy Pablo aficionado a la electronica industrial, automatizacion industrial con PLC  y automatizacion con PIC me gustaria aprender mas de los PIC en especial diseñar en lenguaje c y asembler.


----------



## rene chue (Sep 27, 2013)

hola soy nuevo y me gustaría aprender mas sobre la electrónica automotriz veo que es un foro bueno y interesate gracias


----------



## guerrero13 (Sep 27, 2013)

Me presento, me llamo rubén garza y soy de Monterrey, México y adoro la electrónica aunque apenas me estoy dando el tiempo de aprender. y si algo puedo compartir estoy a la orden

Saludos


----------



## erickvcr (Sep 28, 2013)

Soy técnico programador y me gusta leer de todos los temas tecnológicos.
México
34 años


----------



## Agustin22 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hola! estoy muy interezado en aprender mucho sobre electronica, centrado mas que nada en lo que es reparacion de pc notebooks, netbooks, all in one. Voy a empezar de cero, si alguien me recomienda algo con que empezar le voy a agradecer. Saludos para todos y espero poder aportar algo a este lugar como seguro que lo va a aportar en mi conocimiento personal.


----------



## TrancaRua (Sep 29, 2013)

Buenas. Me llamo Robert soy un aficionado a la electonica, mas que nada para motos y/o autos.


----------



## MarMac85 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hola, me llamo mariano, soy estudiente de medicina, pero me gusta la electrónica..
Salute!


----------



## MarMac85 (Sep 29, 2013)

Aquí nadie saluda?


----------



## Phoenix76 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Dami y soy de Canarias, siempre me ha gustado la electrónica, de hecho estudie electrónica pero no me dedico a ello, bueno ahora tengo el consuelo que es mi hobby, me encanta la comunidad que teneis montada, ingrese en el foro hace tiempo pero me falta ritmo, ya que no controlo muy bien esto de los foros, suelo escuchar, estoy dando mis primeros pasos, 
Un saludo a todos................


----------



## volpe (Sep 29, 2013)

Hola, me llamo MAC Volpe, de Asunción Paraguay, aficionado a la electrónica, habiendo empezado con radios a galena, hace cincuenta y pico de años.


----------



## david86 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hola a todos! espero poder aportar en algo, soy aficionado a la electronica y es la primera ves que entro en un foro.

Un abrazo.


----------



## danypy (Sep 30, 2013)

soy daniel britos, soy estudiante de colegio tecnico, y estudio electronica, gracias por dejarme participar aqui y opinar
un abrazo


----------



## latora75 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hola soy gabriel aficionado a la electronica, espero aprender de todos ustedes y si puedo aportar en algo con mucho gusto lo hare, saludos


----------



## mk21200 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hola soy Chrsitian de Argentina y no se donde tocar para dejar el mensaje de presentacion, hace rato que me inscribi en este foro pero no puedo dejar el mensaje. Si me pueden guiar, ya que amo la electronica y quiero participar. Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## julio198 (Sep 30, 2013)

hola soy julio cesar de Colombia saludos a todos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 30, 2013)

saludos a todos y todas ,sean bienvenidos al foro


----------



## Laurisha (Sep 30, 2013)

Hola a todos los miembros del Foro. Soy Laura Arias, Ing electrónica y me inscribí en el foro desde hace rato, pero no había estado muy activa que digamos. Espero poder cambiar eso y estar mas activa. Soy de Colombia, me gusta mucho leer información de dispositivos y diseños electrónicos. =)


----------



## kimeros (Sep 30, 2013)

Hola tecnico informático de españa en busca de perfeccionarme y que mejor que aprender mas de electronica de todos ustedes, un saludo.


----------



## Alejandro44 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hola, soy estudiante de ing mecanica y espero aprender de esta gran comunidad algunas cosas de electrónica para llevar acabo un pequeño proyecto!
saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 30, 2013)

hola a todos, bienvenidos!!!


----------



## qdarioq (Oct 1, 2013)

Hola! soy nuevo en el foro, mi nombre es Dario y acabo de registrarme, soy de argentina y tengo un taller mecánico por ende de esto son los temas de mi interés, saludos!!!


----------



## pako5221 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hola que tal soy pako, soy nuevo en el foro, soy de mexico y aficionado de la electrónica, saludos.


----------



## gatito11 (Oct 1, 2013)

hola a todos soy Manu, son nuevo y soy de mexico, estudiante de ingenieria mecatrónica Saludos a todos


----------



## allenkun16 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hola a todos soy Liliana, soy de México y apenas estoy comenzando con la electronica, aunque es un tema que me interesa mucho. Saludos a todos


----------



## malelu (Oct 2, 2013)

Hola a todos soy Colombiana... y estos foros me parecen muy interesantes, espero aprender mucho con ustedes.


----------



## paulmartin2 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Pablo y sinceramente me inscribi buscando ayuda con un microfono inalambrico Senheiser... Espero puedan ayudarme! Saludos y gracias!


----------



## dk05 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro y un gran aficionado al mundo de la electrónica..

Saludos!


----------



## rene chue (Oct 3, 2013)

Hola a todos los del foro soy aficionado en la electrónica soy mecánico y me parese bastante bien este foro


----------



## Galgocorredor (Oct 3, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi Nombre es José Manuel, soy de Puertollano, provincia de Ciudad Real,  España  os diré que desde muy pequeño siempre me tiro el mundo de la electrónica, tanto que cuando acabe de estudiar la EGB. me matricule en el instituto de formación profesional de mi localidad  y alternaba el estudio con mi primera relación laboral no remunerada, en un taller de reparación de televisiones etc. Así estuve varios años, conseguí  sacar el titulo de técnico auxiliar en electrónica con buenas notas, pero mi vida se desvinculo ese mismo verano conseguí trabajo en una tienda de Muebles  y esto me impidió seguir estudiando desde entonces hasta hoy mi vida laboral esta dedicada a la comercialización del mueble, y de esto ya ha llovido pues dentro de unos días cumpliré 53 años, y la electrónica paso de ser mi pasión a ser la añorada pasión.
Pero ahora ya con mas tranquilidad y con mis hijos criados me gustaría volver ha retomar no los libros sino todo aquello que deje aparcado para que cuando tuviera un rato intentar reparar.
gracias por vuestra hospitalidad y espero no daros mucho el coñazo con mis consultas.
Un saludo José Manuel.


----------



## blackboss78 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hola!,soy un aficionado ala electronica se un poco, pero espero aprender mas,mas y mas


----------



## dani5black (Oct 4, 2013)

Hola!! Soy de Denia (Alicante)...aficionado a inventar tonterias! y con interes de aprender aunque sea un minimo de electronica para mis cosillas!


----------



## laserfm (Oct 4, 2013)

Hola saludos a todos, con el afán de aprender y de compartir   !!!!aquí estamos¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## desek (Oct 4, 2013)

que tal señores  un novato en la electro, que se les une ya que quiero armar un ampli  espero me puedan ayudar saludos!


----------



## nestor sanchez (Oct 4, 2013)

Hola. Soy profesor de historia. En electrónica soy sólo aficionado. Quiero comenzar a incursionar en audio y en robótica. Gracias por integrarme.


----------



## Elieser21 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hola a todos, me llamo Elieser, estudio Ingenieria electronica, espero poder aprender aca y tambien que les sirva lo poco que se de electronica!! Gracias


----------



## zenitdluxe (Oct 5, 2013)

Que tal mi nombre es Felix soy Li. En Informática y pss estoy mas que obligado a la electrónica, me gusta y quiero aprender bien el tema. Gracias a ustedes expertos por la ayuda que me podasen brindar. Un comentario y solo como comentario, creo que le falta organización al foro....Admin


----------



## Timetraveler (Oct 5, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Eduardo, tengo 17 años, no estudio nada relacionado con electrónica pero me gustaría aprender ¿Alguién podría aconsejarme algo? digamos guias básicas o cosas por el estilo, ¿o necesariamente tengo que estudiar la carrera?


----------



## Mares (Oct 5, 2013)

Buenas noches,.

Gracias por la acogida. Me gusta y practico con pequeños montajes electrónicos, espero ser útil.

SALUDOS PARA TODOS.


----------



## vvnaon (Oct 5, 2013)

Hola a la comunidad de Forosdeelectronica, espero poder aportar algo de lo que he aprendido antes de haberme inscrito a este gran megaforo, que consideor que es poco como aficionado a la electronica, pero de algo servirá, muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## juancodes (Oct 6, 2013)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Juan, soy de Málaga, pero resido en Fuenlabrada(Madrid). Aficionado a la electrónica y me gusta este foro. Muy bueno y con muchas cosas muy interesantes.

Un saludo a todos!!


----------



## VensLionelWedge (Oct 6, 2013)

Hola 
Mi nombre es Carlos, vivo en México, soy estudiante de Mecatrónica.
Me fascina la electrónica, y me gustaría inventar muchas cosas nuevas =D
Me han recomendado este foro unos amigos, ¡¡y veo que es excelente!!


----------



## tritonsat (Oct 6, 2013)

Hola amigos como estan .alguien trabajo con el irs2092 . Gracias


----------



## quintero (Oct 6, 2013)

_*que tal compañeros soy quintero,técnico en electrónica,me gusta compartir mis experiencias en en el campo de reparación de los equipos electrónicos,soy un compañero más y espero sea permanente mi estadia en éste foro.saludos a todos! *_


----------



## tecno1814 (Oct 6, 2013)

hola soy tecno1814. me gusta la electrónica y el sonido asi como las luces; a pesar de que ya tengo conocimientos todavia me falta aprender acerca de los PIC's


----------



## whitleon (Oct 6, 2013)

hola !!,,a todos !!,,me presento,soy de San Luis,Argentina,,estudie electronica hace muchos años ,todo con valvulas,,cuando llegaron las nuevas tecnologias me dedique a la electricidad de todo tipo,estoy a su disposicion-un abrazo ! ...


----------



## jpmonje (Oct 7, 2013)

Hola, soy Juan Pablo, hace cinco años deje de trabajar cómo perón rural y empecé a incursionar en el campo de la electrónica, al principio reparaba electrodomésticos y luego incorporé la telefonía celular hoy en día tengo un modesto tallercito de estudio y practica del cual vivo. Me dedico principalmente a la telefonía celular y las instalaciones satelitales. Estoy incursionando además en audio y diseño electrónico que son áreas que me interesan. Por supuesto proyectado a mediano y largo plazo. Cómo no recibí ni voy a recibir herencia alguna, mi capital se conforma de pura voluntad, así que la ayuda me puedan prestar y en lo que pueda ser de utilidad, bienvenido sea.
Cordiales saludos a todos y que tengan un buen día.


----------



## tortxu (Oct 7, 2013)

Hola, soy Aitor, durante años he sido técnico electrónico y ahora trabajo bien lejos de los electrones por lo que la electrónica vuelve a ser mi hobby.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## edgardoscrocco (Oct 7, 2013)

Hola a todos!
Me llamo Edgardo Scrocco, Mendocino, tengo 25 años y curso el 2° semestre de redes y telecomunicaciones en el instituto tecnológico universitario.
Amante de la computación y adicto a la electrónica. Me uní hace poco a este foro, me parece increíble la dedicación de todos los usuarios y de la ayuda que brindan a cada duda o falla que no podamos resolver! 
Espero poder ayudar también en lo que pueda y agradezco que existan estos foros, ya que son de mucha ayuda para todos los que nos estamos iniciando en este maravilloso mundo de la electrónica!!!
Abrazos cordiales!!


----------



## pitoncio (Oct 7, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Manuel y bueno estoy empezando en esto de la electricidad y electrónica ya que por circunstancias de la vida mi vida cambio y desde que cumplí la mayoría de edad hasta hace 5 meses siempre he trabajado en la paquetería hasta que me cortaron y empecé en una empresa de mantenimiento. Siempre me ha encantado la electricidad y electrónica pero nunca he podido estudiarla por tiempo y por miedo pero ahora como he comentado estoy empezando y cada cosa que aprendo me gusta mas este mundillo. 

Mi nivel es muy bajo, me dedico a montar y revisar sistemas de evacuación de incendios y es como todo el primero lo pasas fatal pero el resto ya es pan comido.

Actualmente también estoy haciendo un cursillo de mantenimiento en general (78 h) y ya mismo tocaremos la electrónica.

Ahora mismo todo lo que veo en el foro me suena a chino pero espero pronto que me vayan sonando algo las cosas.

Un saludo para todos!!!


----------



## DISPLAY (Oct 7, 2013)

se que encontrare respuestas como preguntas que se nos presenta a momentos    me gusta mucho la electronica  como la mecatronica  la experiencia que no me olvido es  mi  proyecto de matris de leds

saludos desde boivia


----------



## shmc (Oct 7, 2013)

Hola a todos soy nuevo aqui y agradesco mucho a los que aportan en este foro con sus conocimientos, soy estudiante de electronica por el momento creo que no puedo aportar mucho pero muy pronto gracias a este foro y a lo que vaya aprendiendo espero aportar tambien


----------



## moriquendion (Oct 7, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Hector y soy estudiante de ingenieria en sistemas computacionales y se muy poco de electronica, espero aprender mucho aqui


----------



## bubanks (Oct 7, 2013)

Saludos a todos soy nuevo en este foro y de antemano agradesco a todos los que aportan sus conocimientos para los demás colegas electrónicos y en los que les pueda ayudar, bueno soy estudiante de mecatronica.


----------



## Yassir (Oct 8, 2013)

Hola, soy Yassir, he llegado hasta aquí por la inquietud de conocimiento, crear y salir adelante, además de darle forma a mis ideas de negocio, espero ser de ayuda en al comunidad y retribuirlos con mis aportes a los temas en donde tenga conocimiento.


----------



## betocp (Oct 8, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es alberto soy estudiante de electrónica tengo tiempo registrado en este foro, pero a partir de ahora seré mas activo, saludos.


----------



## victorcieza (Oct 8, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es victor, me uni a este foro para ampliar mis pocos conocimientos de electronica, y poder hacer grandes cosas. Un abrazo para todos


----------



## robert martinez (Oct 8, 2013)

hola mis amigos saludos desde venezuela agradezco mucho me hayan aceptado en este gran foro espero compartir muchas experiencias electronicas con mis nuevos compañeros asi como tambien despejar muchas dudas e igcognitas referente al tema..de antemano gracias por su valiosa ayuda y espero servirle a sus solicitudes..saludos amigos


----------



## jeosistemas (Oct 8, 2013)

Hola todos. Soy de Colombia. Estoy interesado en control remoto con tecnología gprs entre otros.


----------



## jgonzales1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hola a todos soy de Perú. Estoy estudiando Ingenieria de sistemas. Un saludo para todos espero que respondan la pregunta que deje en este foro. les doy las gracias por anticipado


----------



## ARM ELECTRONIS (Oct 9, 2013)

un saludo muy cálido  A TODOS los integrantes de esta comunidad, espero se encuentren muy bien
aquí podre aclarar muchas dudas y espero también poder aportar


----------



## cateto (Oct 10, 2013)

Hola que tal soy Daniel y estudio ing. mecatrónica desde león gto. México espero aportar cosas nuevas y que me ayuden también


----------



## Ivoastur (Oct 10, 2013)

Hola a todos:
Me llamo Iván y soy de Madrid, España. Había dejado de lado mi hobbie hasta hace un mes que lo retomé de nuevo.
Un saludo.


----------



## carlos olivella (Oct 10, 2013)

Que tal gente. Soy Carlos Olivella, de Quilmes, Argentina. Aficionado a la electronica. Llegue al foro con la intencion de aprender y poder compartir experiencias. Gracias de antemano. Un saludo a todos


----------



## Micodetusa (Oct 10, 2013)

Hola a todos:
Gracias por recibirme en este foro.
Soy Ing. En Electronica, ( ya jubilado ), pero me gusta mantenerme activo, soy Italiano, pero vivo desde hace 54 años en Argentina, Córdoba.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## carlospy (Oct 10, 2013)

Hola a todos:
Soy Carlos de Paraguay, estudiante de Ing. Electromecánica
Saludos


----------



## KvarTech (Oct 10, 2013)

Hola a todos. Soy estudiante de ingeniería informática, muy interesado en ampliar mis conocimientos sobre electrónica mas allá de lo que abarca mi carrera. Empecé estudiando lo que un ingeniero informático debe saber, sobre todo electrónica digital, me gustó, y desde entonces intento aprender mas por mi cuenta tanto de electrónica analógica como digital (sobre todo en lo relativo al audio). Espero resolver mis dudas y aportar todo lo que pueda. Saludos a todos.


----------



## robert martinez (Oct 10, 2013)

hola a todos mis amigos electronicos para mi es un placer pertenecer a este gran foro el cual nos brinda mucha ayuda..espero seguir obteniendo muchos conocimientos de esta gran familia a fin de poder ayudar a otros compañeros..abrazos y saludos desde venezuela.


----------



## vvnaon (Oct 10, 2013)

Hola a todos yo soy octavio, y espero ser como aficionado de la electrónica de ayuda en lo que pueda brindar de acuerdo a mis conocimientos de propia experiencia, saludos y nos vemos en algún tema


----------



## dremedi69 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hola a Todos,
Soy Daniel, de Argentina, Aficionado a la electrónica cuando la vista me lo permite. Llegué a este foro buscando un tema específico y me enganché leyendo trabajos y aportes de gente que la tiene clara. Si puedo ser de ayuda en algo, no dudaré en hacerlo. Gracias.


----------



## Phlammariont (Oct 11, 2013)

hey hello!!

soy colombiano y volvi a buscar cosas de motores paso paso°!

Gracias!! sois geniales
jajajja


----------



## gera medina (Oct 11, 2013)

hols m llamo gerardo medina soi de reynosa tamaulipas ,tengo un pequeño taller de reparaciones ,espero que  les pueda ser util en algo y que podamos compartir informacion ,gracias


----------



## electrozor (Oct 12, 2013)

hola saludos a toda la comunidad me llamo ruben soy de Veracruz quiero aprender este interesante y extenso oficio por ahí tengo aparatos de la casa descompuestos,les estare pidiendo sus valiosos,consejos y aportaciones, gracias


----------



## armando jaime (Oct 12, 2013)

hola mi nombre es armando soy de chile y soy aficionado a la electronica y quiero aprender hacer y reparar artefectos de mi casa,asi como incursionar en la electrocica automotriz ya que tengo un vehiculo que usa esta tecnologia y a mi me gusta reparar mis cosas


----------



## pedroreyes14 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hola Que Tal? Me Llamo Pedro Reyes, Soy De Valencia, Venezuela, Me Gustaria Aprender Con Ustedes Muchas Cosas De Electronica, Es Otro De Mis Hobbies Reparar Uno Que Otros Aparatos Electronicos, Espero Ayudarlos y Que Me Ayuden Ustedes, Soy Instalador De Sistema Satelital para TV, Tambien Tecnico A Nivel De Software De Telefonos Blackberry, Android, Windows Phone, Entre Otros. Si Tienen Alguna Pregunta Solo Avisen.


----------



## jffrc (Oct 12, 2013)

Saludos a todos desde venezuela, principiante en electrónica y programación


----------



## daf100 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hola amigos.Soy de Argentina.Fana de eléctronica y electrotecnia.Hoy estoy interesado en inyección electronica,un tema fascinante y necesito saber más para poder arreglar mi auto que me dejo de encender hace una semana.Espero poder ser útil en temas de electrónica en gral.Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## DiazR2 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hola,

Buenas  noches a todos.
Mi nombre es Rafael Díaz,   desde Bogotá  Colombia mil felicitaciones a todas las personas que hacen posible y comparten el conocimiento, soy aficionado a la electronica y estoy  haciendo mis primeros contactos con el Lcd 2x16  y 4x20 codigo en C compilador Hitech. Quiero saber si  la libreria del primero me puede servir para el segundo; muy agradecido por la orientación que me puedan prestar.


----------



## juanneg (Oct 12, 2013)

Hola a todos..soy juan luna de argentina,provincia de san juan, y me sumo a este  grupo con interés de aprender algo sobre electrónica ,un tema que me apasiona y veo que el foro tiene muchas voluntades dispuestas a enseñar.Un abrazo a todos


----------



## ivaquigu (Oct 12, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Ivan Quiros, soy de Costa Rica, y quiero mantenerme en la actualidad acerca de la electronica, la cual es un mundo bastante extenso y excitante.


----------



## autodidacta64 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hola a toda la comunidad, me llamo Gerardo, soy mecánico automotriz y aunque en electrónica tengo nociones muy básicas considero que, nunca es tarde para aprender un poco más, ya que los automóviles modernos traen mucho de electrónica, y quiero comprender bien  su funcionamientoun saludo a todos


----------



## Electron23 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hola a todos, 

Soy estudiante de cuarto curso de Ingeniería Electrónica y Automática, y creo que este foro puede aportarme mucho.

Un saludo!


----------



## agzaldivar (Oct 13, 2013)

Hola soy Guillermo, soy estudiante y me interesa mucho este fascinante mundo de la electrónica. Espero poder aportar mucho a la comunidad. ¡Saludos desde México!.


----------



## Luis Angulo Cordero (Oct 13, 2013)

Pura vida compañeros, soy de Costa Rica, tengo 58 años, nuevo en este foro, creo que hay mucho por aprender en este campo tan amplio de la electrónica.  Me despeño en la radiodifusión y la TV, algunos estudios sobre el tema no tan altos como ingeniería, pero basta experiencia en el campo. Mente abierta y sobre todo considero la juventud como un gran tesoro sobre todo cuando esta va acompañada de mucho estudio y talento para desarrollarse en el campo.  Siempre algo nuevo que aprender y sobre todo de las nuevas teorías sobre la electrónica.  Espero aprender mucho de ustedes, gracias por compartir su sabiduría y experiencia.


----------



## Monomo (Oct 13, 2013)

Hola, soy mario y soy aficionado a la electronica, espero aportar mucho, Saludos!


----------



## Socobio (Oct 13, 2013)

Hola a todos:
Gracias por recibirme en este foro.
Soy prejubilado de banca y aunque me gusta la electronica, nunca pude profundizar en ella, espero tener tiempo ahora

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## thepucnic (Oct 13, 2013)

Hola soy Blas de Murcia y espero aprender y poder aportar algo a esta Comunidad. Gracias


----------



## caccaroamama (Oct 13, 2013)

Hola a todos espero que esten bien.

Soy estudiante de Ing Electrica en Venezuela y me uni a este foro con el fin de conocer mas sobre la electronica y poder hacer mis propias creaciones y compartirlas con todos un saludo a todos cualquier cosa me pueden escribir y les respondere en lo que pueda


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 13, 2013)

¡¡bienvenidos ¡¡


----------



## niverdmd (Oct 14, 2013)

hola a todos, me llamo niverd soy de colombia, termine electronica, tengo conocimientos en  reparacion de telefonos celulares y estoy aqui para aprender mas ya que estoy en un proyecto de abrir mi propio negocio de mantenimiento y software para celulares. Espero su gran ayuda y en lo q pueda los ayudare.


----------



## jose guadalupe (Oct 14, 2013)

hola a todos me llamo jose soy de mexico y tengo un pequeño taller de maquinas de videojuego y se poco de electronica y por eso estoy aqui para aprender y tambien poder colaborar con lo que se pueda


----------



## JMarcelo64 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hola soy de Ecuador saludos a todos los aficionados a la electrónica, espero aprender mucho de este foro


----------



## Exocet (Oct 15, 2013)

Hola , me llamo Fernando tengo 21 mis medidas son .. na mentira 

Desde que era asi >|.|< de chiquito desarmaba cosas  para ver como funcionaban. Todavia hoy sigo siendo así . Tengo conocimientos en computacion, reparacion de equipos, componentes, mecánica y aeromodelismo 

De electrónica sé, si se puede decir, "lo básico" que se aprende en la escuela técnica, que a mi parecer no es nada  , asi que sigo con esta aficción que siempre quiese profundizar.

Espero no solo pedir ayuda/consejos/sugerencias sino también darlos 

Un gusto formar parte de esta comunidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2013)

¡¡ Bienvenidos  a Foros de Electrónica !!


----------



## leondefraga (Oct 15, 2013)

buenas a todos muchisimas gracias por aceptarme en este foro! soy gaston de san luis mas exactamente de fraga san luis!!


----------



## magomac (Oct 15, 2013)

Hola, soy Magomac,de Chile.
Esta es una página de consulta frecuente para mi, les agradezco por todo el conocimiento y dudas planteadas aca,las que contribuyen en gran medida a disipar las mias.
Tal vez me presento tardiamente,pero acaba de clasificar mi selección pal mundial de Brasil y bueno...
estoy con buen ánimo.
abrazo y saludos para todos..


----------



## mareao (Oct 16, 2013)

Hola a todos.

Soy ingeniero técnico de teleco en equipos electrrónicos, desde hace 30 años, pero mi trayectoria profesional ha estado mas del lado de la informática y la gestión por lo que tengo los conocimientos de electrónica muy oxidados y anticuados.

De vez en cuando me asaltan dudas sobre temas de electrónica que espero poder resolver con vuestra ayuda así como ayudar al resto dentro de mis posibilidades.


----------



## Webtronica (Oct 16, 2013)

Un saludo muy especial A TODOS los integrantes de esta comunidad, que es maravillosa. Espero aportar, unas experiencias en el rediseño de mis sistemas acusticos. En dichos proyectos conjuntamente con el amigo Juan Filas, vamos a realiniar los sistemas y postearlos para vuestro deleite. Un abrazo y espero se encuentren muy bien.


----------



## skyline2385 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hola que tal, me llamo Iván y todavía soy novato en esto de la electrónica, pero trato de hacer cosas con lo poco que se, trato de ahorrar energía, por ejemplo en mi auto intento sustituir los focos normales  de los cuartos, freno e interiores para darle un mejor rendimiento a la batería del auto, y también en caso de dejar los cuartos prendidos por mucho tiempo con el motor apagado, pues el auto todavía enciende.

  Espero seguir aprendiendo mas con la ayuda de este foro, saludos.


----------



## cbasgsm (Oct 16, 2013)

Hola a todos! soy ingeniero electrónico y me interesa el tema del sonido, la automatización, instrumentación y redes.


----------



## Dennisdimdx (Oct 16, 2013)

Hola mi nombre de Dennis soy estudiante de mecatrónica, espero contar con la ayuda de todos Ud. aqui estoy para que me ayuden y ayudarlos con forme pasan los años..!!!!


----------



## Venelectron (Oct 16, 2013)

Hola mis saludos a todas las personas que asisten a este foro...amo la electronica y los electrones como la mayoria aqui, asi que tenemos bastantes cosas en comun, un saludo Colombiano desde Venezuela


----------



## pedro luis (Oct 16, 2013)

Hola a todos,soy estudiante de telecomunicaciones y me gusta mucho la electrónica,espero poder compartir algunas ideas en el foro.Saludos


----------



## grege (Oct 17, 2013)

Buenas so*Y *grege y me encanta los experimentos y demas , llevo casi toda mi vida haciendolos.
Un saludo


----------



## martinrx6 (Oct 17, 2013)

Buenos días a todos, soy Martín de salta, Argentina. La verdad que no se nada jaja veo los foros y para mi es chino básico, pero bueno tengo muchas ganas de aprender  Saludos!


----------



## fimatamala (Oct 17, 2013)

ola amigos soy felix desde Osorno region de los lagos Chile estoy comenzando a interiorizarme en esto de la electronica, pienso que es muy interesante y nos puede ser muy util ahora que tenemos problemas energeticos. Por el momento estoy muy interesado en los encendidos electronicos o transistorizados, he armado un encendido posteado por mariano 128 pero se calienta el transistor de potencia el bu2508af.Que podria estar haciendomal?


----------



## carlosvelasco (Oct 17, 2013)

hola mi nombre es carlos me encanta como ustedes la electronica. es muy bueno tener una comunidad donde se `pueda  compartir experiencias y adquirir conocimientos. estare en contacto saludos a todos


----------



## Pasky (Oct 18, 2013)

Hola a todos:
Mi nombre es Pascual, soy técnico electrónico y espero ser de ayuda, así como seamos unos el complemento de otros.
Un saludo


----------



## SauALopez (Oct 18, 2013)

Feliz Dia
Mi nombre es Saul, estudiante de 4to año de Electronica, un principiante.
Espero poder aportar algo a este foro.


----------



## fimatamala (Oct 18, 2013)

gracias amigos puse mi mensaje de presentacion aqui porque no conocia bien el uso del foro pero ya puse mi mensaje en el foro correspodiente. encendidos transistorizados  muy bueno.


----------



## sheraudio (Oct 18, 2013)

Cordial saludo a todos  mi Nombre es Pedro Siado,  soy de  Barranquilla Colombia  siempre me ha llamado la atención todo este tema  de la electrónica   y realizar experimentos  sobretodo lo que tiene que ver con audio en especial amplificadores de potencia y esas cosas de hecho tengo una pregunta que formularle espero  me puedan colaborara.....


Cual es la mejor forma de conectar los transistores de potencia al circuito amplificador?

Mi circuito amplificador es prácticamente igual al PEVEAY 1200,  pero al conectar al realizar la conexión de los transistores de esa forma y probar con la serie este me muestra que hay algún corto porque  la bombilla se enciende  bastante, les agradezco cualquier comentario que me pueda ayudar, ya que al conectar este mismo circuito de forma convencional veo que no funciona bien pues los parlantes se mueven mucho pero no es sonido mas bien vibran como si la seña fuera de un  viejo tocadiscos es algo raro....

la placa amplificadora que  tengo es el circuito Ram  pero comparado con el PEVEAY 1200  es igual 


De antemano les agradezco cualquier colaboración....aprobacion:


----------



## el pinsas (Oct 19, 2013)

hola  me presento soy ricardo  soy mecanico automotris  y con muy pocos conocimintos de electronica esperando aprender de totdos ustedes saludes de antemano el pinsas


----------



## WILLIAMTELL (Oct 19, 2013)

hola a todos. Soy William

No soy ingeniero ni licenciado, pero me gusta el tema del audio desde muy muy joven.

Tanto equipos valvulares como de estado solido. 

Tengo parlantes y bafles Leea coaxiales y tambien 150 BE nuevos, entre otros.

Yo siempre digo, no es un problema desconocer algo, sino preocuparse por hacerlo.

Espero aprender. Gracias a todos por su bienvenida.


----------



## jairojpq (Oct 20, 2013)

Buenos días, soy de Ponferrada, ingeniero industrial, ahora mismo estoy cursando asignaturas para sacar otras dos titulaciones (industrial eléctrica y aeroespacial) desde siempre me he sentido muy atraído por la electrónica, la automatización, mecatronica... Etc. Estoy aquí para aprender todo lo que pueda y preguntar las cosas más obvias, pero lo que yo sepa de manera exacta, lo responderé con el mayor número de detalles posibles y las veces que sea necesario. 

Un saludo y espero poder ser útil para la comunidad.


----------



## evamole49 (Oct 20, 2013)

la pregunta es que monto el circuito de la figura que aparece en este enlace (imagen) (contador de 0 a 9)

y no hay forma que funcione correctamente, en el display aparece numeros completos, pero otras veces entrecortados,
pero no hay forma que cuente del 0 al 9 bien.

Alguien sabe porque ocurre esto??
Es que este circuito tiene algún fallo?? ...



El circuito de la pregunta aparce en la pagina:
gtronick.blogspot.com.es/2010/09/circuitos-avanzados.html
se trata de un contador de 0 a 9 con 74ls192,74ls47 y 555.


----------



## erml075 (Oct 20, 2013)

hola espero poder aprender  mucho de ustedes gracias por este espacion


----------



## hecmar57 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hola me llamo Hector Martinez, me gusta la electronica, aunque no la estudie tengo un poco de conocimiento de los componentes, lo aprendi trabajando en telefonia, espero aprender mucho de ustedes.

GRACIAS.


----------



## aftgm (Oct 20, 2013)

Hola amigos, acabo de registrarme en foro y escribo estas líneas para saludaros a todos. Si puedo aportaré algo de lo que sepa o estoy estudiando y por supuesto, aprenderé de todos vosotros. Gracias.


----------



## DeepRepair (Oct 20, 2013)

hola amigos me presento soy nuevo en este foro espero que aqui me puedan ayudar con mis dudas


----------



## carlosvelasco (Oct 21, 2013)

hola mi nombre es carlos espero hacer muchos amigos que compartan mi afision con la electronica
soy de bolivia y estoy atento   a la evolucion de la tecnologia  saludos a todos.


----------



## tresde81 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hola a todos.
Soy nuevo y quiero aprender mucho, a la vez que ayudar.
Saludos


----------



## jose00 (Oct 21, 2013)

hola buenas noches a todos mi nombre es jose soy tecnico en electronica y quiero formar parte de esta comunidad de elctronicos y puedamos compartir experiencias, conocimiento gracias un saludo desde mexico


----------



## coinser (Oct 22, 2013)

Hola a todos, en primer lugar gracias por admitir a un neofito como yo, por mi situacion actual de pensionista, tengo tiempo para dedicarme un poco a lo que me gusta, entre estas cosas esta el aplicar la energia solar y eolica sin acumulacion para la extraccion de agua, ya que despues de visitar varios paises del africa subsahariana, vi que era algo que alli hace falta, pues los recursos energeticos son pocos y el dinero menos, asi que me comprometi con una comunidad de Senegal en intentar solucional el problema de llevar el agua hasta sus depositos. Y en ello estoy cuando buceando en la red os he encontrado y he visto como ayudais. Saludos



despues de mi presentacion, y abundando en el tema que me ocupa, he visto que es posible usar variadores de frecuencia para acoplar a la bomba, he de decir que tengo una bomba trifasica de 3 cv y algunas placas que en teoria me daria suficiente watios, pero me dicen que puedo acerlo con un variador omron pero no encuentro quien me oriente en que tipo de variador ni como puedo obtener los 380v que necesito ect ose estoy perdido, asi que a quien me pueda ayudar, gracias de antemano.


----------



## javimaster (Oct 22, 2013)

Hola a todos los Colegas del rubro, desde Argentina, Chaco, Gral San Martín los saludo, espero hacer buenisimas relaciones de amistad y compartir conocimientos gracias por aceptar mi suscripción


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2013)

¡¡ Bienvenidos a Foros de Electrónica !!


----------



## ceci16 (Oct 22, 2013)

hola mi nombre es ceci y soy de mexico, estoy estudiando en el extranjero y por ahora necesito mucho del foro, pero tengo la esperanza de ser de ayuda despues, un saludo a todos


----------



## loockito (Oct 22, 2013)

Hola a todos, gracias por compartir sus conocimientos a quienes nos atrae la electrónica, y tratamos, de algún modo, poder entenderla. Soy retratista, chileno, me declaro un hiper novato en estas materias y espero poder aprender, compartir experiencias, aclarar dudas y participar de los temas que nos son interesantes a todos. Gracias por permitirme ingresar a este maravilloso mundo...


----------



## Protoniko (Oct 23, 2013)

Hola a todos. Gracias por recibirme en el foro. Soy mecánico profesional con gusto por la electrónica y con algunos cursos de reparación realizados. Mis conocimientos en términos generales se limitan a lo que pueda encontrar en internet, asi que mis aportes no van a ser numerosos. Me uno a este foro esperando poder aprender de a poco un poco más.
Saludos a todos desde Argentina.


----------



## jesusogd (Oct 23, 2013)

Hola a todos, espero que me ayuden y poder ayudar en todo lo posible.

Saludos

Jesus


----------



## walter56 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hola a toda la gente del foro, les deseo lo mejor y gracias por recibirme. Soy técnico electrónico, trabajo en sonido, iluminación y eventos en general tengo algunos años trabajando con consolas, poderes. cabezas móviles, scaners, par leds, etc. Cualquier ayuda que pueda prestarles cuenten con mi persona.

Desde Bolivia un abrazo para todos!!

Walter


----------



## maxiandrada138 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hola soy Maxi,estudiante secundario de electrónica, gracias por recibirme y espero mucho de este foro.Espero responder cualquier consulta y que me ayuden en algunos temas.
Saludos desde Argentina.


----------



## rubenmas (Oct 23, 2013)

Hola soy nuevo ,discupen mis errores gracias.....ruben


----------



## cupertino (Oct 23, 2013)

Dios les vendiga a todos ustedes amigos . soy de venezuela . quiro desirles que me fasina la eletronica. desde  ace muchos años  DE VERDA QUE SON USTEDES UNA VENDICION DE DIOS. CONTINUEN ASI. DIOS OS RECONPENSE.AMEN TENGO UNA PEQUEÑA EMISORA CRISTIANA, Y GRASIAS A DIOS Y A USTEDES LE  PODIDO DAR  MANTENIMIENTO.GRASIAS A TODOS  DIOS SIGA DANDO SAVIDURIA .ME DESPIDO DIOS ES PAZ.


----------



## edgarisi (Oct 23, 2013)

hola , soy edgarisi.. saludos a todos.espero ayudar en lo mas que pueda,,saludos  ..


----------



## Carlos Goyeneche (Oct 23, 2013)

Cordial saludo a todos los que integran este sitio web.
Un gusto poder hacer parte de este foro. Espero ser útil y aprender bastante de todos.
Gracias


----------



## tepoca (Oct 23, 2013)

hola todos.
les mando un saludo a todos soy mecanico electrico y estoy para compartir conocimientos gracias. me gusta la electronica.


----------



## FlanSinNata (Oct 24, 2013)

Buenas, soy FlanSinNata y muchas veces necesito ayuda en mi trabajo y en algún tema también puedo ofrecer ayuda a otras personas. Espero comunicarme en el foro con más frecuencia...


----------



## gabrielhache665 (Oct 24, 2013)

Buen dìa a todos. Mi nombre es Gabriel, finalmente ayer me suscribi al foro, hace tiempo ya que lo leeo. En fin que es un placer estar por aqui, como neofito aclaro, pero espero de ademas ver en que proyectos andan los demas, poder dar una mano aunque mas no sea desde mi experiencia. Saludos


----------



## rubenmas (Oct 24, 2013)

Hola a todos soy nuevo y creo que todos estamos acá para aprender ya que nunca se sabe todo y siempre se aprende algo, es mas siempre soy nuevo al aprender ya que nadie nace sabiendo gracias ……Ruben desde  Argentina


----------



## ArDvI (Oct 24, 2013)

Saludos   Mi nombre es Arnold. Espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda, así como poder despejar mis dudas con la ayuda de ustedes. Perú.


----------



## calafer (Oct 24, 2013)

Saludos al foro, mi nombre es Claudio Fernandez soy técnico en electrónica y mi hobby es el audio, un ingeniero amigo me incentivó al armado de un clase D, encontre éste foro que realmente tiene personas con mucho conocimiento y con predisposición a brindar ayuda. Voy a intentar colaborar con los proyectos que realice y con mis experiencias.  
Abrazo a todos, Muchas gracias


----------



## edgarisi (Oct 24, 2013)

Hola  colegas,,gracias  por estar.  Saludos  a  todos  y espero  aportar con lo que maas  pueda  gracias..

Les comentaba en otro  mje  que tengo  microprocesadores  de sony  genezzi  ..pt 6324q  aquien les  pueda ayudar  no  es  por  hacer negocio   saludos.



Disculpen   soy  edgardo  de cordoba  ,tecnico en electronica  ya  hace 30 años.. Y siemprre aprendiendo  algo nuevo  mas  en estos  tiempos de pura tecnologia  ..saludooooos    a   toooodos   que tengan un  lindo  pasar  ..


----------



## jairpoll (Oct 24, 2013)

soy de colombia gracias por aceptarme en su gremio bendiciones a todos

gracias por su aceptacion los quiero mucho bendiciones


----------



## KokoSounds (Oct 25, 2013)

Hola.
Soy KokoSounds, de Valencia, España.
Mis aficciones son la electronica de audio, sobre todo la analogica y valvular.
Estoy diseñando mis propios pedales y modificando otros para que se adapten a mi criterio.

Saludos


----------



## Astromac (Oct 25, 2013)

Hola, soy Ernest, de Girona, hace un par de años que correteo por el foro, intentando aprender de todos vosotros. Mis conocimientos son muy, pero que muy básicos, pero para esto está el foro.. para aprender. Ójala pudiese aportar, pero todo se andará...


----------



## xbeltran (Oct 25, 2013)

hola me llamo Javier y estoy bastante pez en el mundo de la electrónica, asi que buscando información por internet he ido a para aquí....Espero me podáis echar una mano, yo hare todo lo que mis conocimientos me dejen para ayudaros a vosotros.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## MUSSOLETS2002 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hola a todos, desearia saber como poder colgar algun proyecto por si hay alguien que le interese


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 25, 2013)

MUSSOLETS2002 dijo:


> Hola a todos, desearia saber como poder colgar algun proyecto por si hay alguien que le interese


primero leyendo un poco
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/iniciarse-foro-foros-electronica-14047/

luego les das al boton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 en la seccion correspondiente (ese boton se encuentra arriba a tu izquierda), suponte si ti proyecto es sobre pic ,deberas crear el tema en la seccion de pic y no en el primer lugar que encuentres ¡¡¡
bienvenido ¡¡


----------



## Electronico de Antes (Oct 25, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Alberto y soy un aficionado a la electrónica desde siempre, comencé con válvulas, transistores y ahora andamos por los microcontroladores, aprendiendo siempre y escuchando a los que saben. Soy radioaficionado y siempre viendo que mas se puede aprender.
Muchas gracias por permitirme estar con ustedes. Alberto.


----------



## kinodr (Oct 25, 2013)

Hola a todos. Encantado de entrar en esta gran comunidad.


----------



## fernandomosquera (Oct 25, 2013)

Saludos soy Fernando Mosquera mi profesión es electromecánico y deseo actualizar mis conocimientos asi como despejar mis dudas y poder ayudar


----------



## leotesta (Oct 26, 2013)

Hola a todos. finalmente, después de unos 25 años pensando en fabricar mis proyectos, estoy trabajando para eso de verdad. Todavia trabajo en una compañia, pero luego espero estar ofreciendo mis productos y viviendo de eso. Abrazos a todos. Creo que la salida de la crisis está en la iniciativa de mirar alrededor y percibir lo que la gente, el planeta, precisa de bueno y trabajar para lograrlo.


----------



## Hugotronic (Oct 26, 2013)

Saludos a todos ,mi rubro es Tecnico Electrónico Automotríz y espero compartir y aportar conocimientos.


----------



## rowing (Oct 26, 2013)

Hola soy un viejo aficionado a la electrónica,sobre todo a realizar circuitos, tarjetas etc,  empleando distintos métodos, dibujo, transfer, planchado etc, todos en plan casero pero con muy buena calidad, ahora mismo tengo un problema con un circuito que hice hace tiempo de la revista Resistor, perdí las revistas y el esquema eléctrico  y no se de cuando era, es posible que fuera de la revista 100 a 102 pues la placa la hice como una original y le grabe Resistor 102C, el circuito es secuenciador de luces de Navidad programable de cuatro canales y lleva los circuitos integrados NE555, 74LS93 y 7489, si alguien me puede facilitar información del esquema de conexiones, ya que entre el circuito y los mandos de control y programación lleva 18 cables de conexión, con perdida de posición de alguno y quiero eliminarlos y hacerlo con conexion en placa, gracias si alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## Quichi (Oct 26, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Jose me he dedicado a esto de la electrónica desde hace ya varios años, de joven siempre tuve la inquietud de realizar varios proyectos de circuitos pero debido a mi poca experiencia y falta de recursos económicos nunca pude realizarlos, el único que pude terminar con muchos ahorros y esfuerzo fue un radio de AM a válvulas, ademas de que hace 30 años ni pensar que existiera un foro como este, recuerdo cuantas veces me acerque a los que se supone sabían de electrónica y solo me daban vueltas y vueltas y nunca me ayudaban y los que me ayudaban solo me daban tremendas estafas con componentes que ni siquiera servían y sin dinero para poder comprar otros solo se quedo en sueños poder hacer mis proyectos. En la actualidad tengo un amigo muy cercano que su hijo esta estudiando electrónica y me veo reflejado en el hace 30 años, ahora disfruto muchísimo ayudando a hacer sus practicas escolares ademas de que siempre se aprende algo nuevo. Ahora espero compartir y aportar conocimientos,  así que nos veremos por este foro muy seguido.


----------



## quake (Oct 27, 2013)

Hola soy Juan, aficionado a este mundo.Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Fotorista (Oct 27, 2013)

Hola amigos soy Raúl del sur de España, soy un aficionado a la electronica con unos conocimientos muy muy limitados, espero que me podais ayudar,
Saludos amigos


----------



## carlos gustamante (Oct 27, 2013)

reciban   cordial  saludo
igual  que  todos  mis  colegas  de  el  foro
deseo  siempre  estar  presente  en todos  los  temas  
poder  ofrecer  lo  mejor  de  mis  conocimientos
gracias


----------



## PACOTE43 (Oct 27, 2013)

Como expuse en mi mensaje de bienvenida,espero comprender primero como funciona
éste foro, pues en estos menesteres,tengo poca esperiéncia, espero aprender y dar
algunos de mis conocimientos, espero que les puedan servir a algunos, INTENTARE CON
TESTAR A ALGUNAS DE LAS DUDAS QUE TENGA CONOCIMIENTO DE ELLAS
un saludo.


----------



## Yalo (Oct 28, 2013)

Hola saludos creo que es aqui donde uno se presenta si no indiquenme como hacerlo .Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 28, 2013)

Yalo dijo:


> Hola saludos creo que es aqui donde uno se presenta si no indiquenme como hacerlo .Gracias



si aquí es donde uno se presenta ,
bienvenidos ¡¡


----------



## arsenal27 (Oct 28, 2013)

hola a todos me llamo eloy  soy estudiante y fanatico de la electronica sin querer descubri esta pagina y me encanto este sitio espero poder aprender mas y ampliar mi conocimiento en la electronica

saludos a todos


----------



## josbeni (Oct 29, 2013)

Si aquí es donde uno se presenta, yo soy José y vivo en el Estado de México. Saludos y espero poder participar con muchas preguntas y las pocas y posibles respuestas a mi escasa experiencia.


----------



## Silverlight (Oct 29, 2013)

Hola a todos, me llamo Luis y recien ingreso a este foro, vivo en Michoacan y trabajo en una planta industrial, estoy tomando aficion a estos foros ya que me has sido utiles para resolver algunos problemas d mi trabajo, ademas de que me gusta la electronica, no tengo mucho tiempo para realizar algun proyecto pero es interesante conocer lo que se puede hacer con un poco de tiempo y paciensa, saludos  y estamos en contacto


----------



## Douglas Leal P (Oct 29, 2013)

Buenos días, creo que ya estuve aquí  pero me siento muy contento de estar de nuevo, mi lema es “Las necesidades nos unen”.  Espero aportar con mucho gusto  todo lo que esté a mi alcance .


----------



## estadoplay (Oct 29, 2013)

Hola a todos soy fabricio y me encanta todo esto sobre la electrónica, espero poder seguir haciendo estos proyectos y si algún día se da la posibilidad, espero poder aportar con algo a este gran foro!


----------



## alejandratapia (Oct 29, 2013)

Hola soy nueva en el foro por favor indicame donde debo ingresar para presentarme.
gracias


Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


----------



## chapeuz (Oct 29, 2013)

Hola a todos, encantado de poder participar en esta gran comunidad.


----------



## coltr (Oct 29, 2013)

Muy buenas mi nombre es Javi y soy electromecánico.
Espero aprender mucho en este foro y ayudar en lo que pueda.
Me ha llevado hasta aqui una consulta sobre una cadena HiFi que tengo dudas ya que soy nuevo en esto del sonido....pero no sé donde poner la consulta..estoy algo perdido...
Espero ayuda....

Saludosss!!!!!


----------



## frisil (Oct 29, 2013)

b]Hola soy José Silva y estoy empezando en la electrónica, soy de Venezuela del estado Carabobo
Espero poder ayudarles y aprender de todos ustedes Gracias[/b]


----------



## 2kunfu (Oct 29, 2013)

mi pregunta es si alguien me puede facilitar el esquema de la soldadora cycle60.18 la placa es EPI5002 DI MARIO gracias de antemano ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 29, 2013)

2kunfu dijo:


> mi pregunta es si alguien me puede facilitar el esquema de la soldadora cycle60.18 la placa es EPI5002 DI MARIO gracias de antemano ...



eso lo tenes que pedir por aqui ,en ese hilo vas a encontrar esquemas y todo sobre soldadoras
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/todo-sobre-maquinas-soldar-8134/


----------



## pollosuper1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Que tal Mi nombre Jose Luis, soy tecnico en electronica y mucho gusto de poder compartir informacion y soluciones a toda la comunidad electronica.


----------



## SebastianDC (Oct 29, 2013)

Hola me llamo Sebastian, soy de Pigue, Pcia. de Bs. As.la electrónica me fascina, pero soy de maderaaa¡¡, es mas lo que voy a aprender de ustedes de lo que les pueda llegar a ayudar, pero si puedo no lo duden que lo haré. Gracias por aceptarme, Saludos a todos.-


----------



## juanglez (Oct 29, 2013)

hola a todos yo tambièn soy técnico y me encanta la electrónica en general, espero que podamos compartir información y poder hacer amigos, de antemano gracias y saludos a todos!!!


----------



## ofuscao (Oct 29, 2013)

Hola me llamo Eduardo, soy de Vitoria y estoy intentando aprender un poco de electrónica en mis ratos libres (que son pocos).

Gracias a toda la gente que ayuda a los que no sabemos, espero yo también poder ayudar algún día.

Saludos.


----------



## dario jimenez martin (Oct 29, 2013)

hola a todos me llamo Dario Jimenez y trabajo para una empresa que importan maquinas de soldar electrodos, tig,y mig, y unos que otro CNC. espero compartir con uds, información de electrónica y la experiencia de uds, de antemano muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## Olintonatiuh (Oct 30, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Juan y siempre me gusto la electrónica pero soy nuevo en el tema


----------



## MH110 (Oct 30, 2013)

buenos días, soy nuevo en el foro (y en el mundo de los foros en general) y ya he empezado con mal pie hehehe. espero poder aprender mucho de los temas aquí tratados, en realidad aunque me encanta la electrónica soy un poco negado, por lo que espero aprender mucho aquí .saludos a todos!


----------



## Nelson Rosado (Oct 30, 2013)

Saludos amigos soy de Puerto Rico y siempre me ha interesado la electronica espero aprender mucho de ustedes mi nombre es Nelson  saludos a todos


----------



## hdavidlp (Oct 30, 2013)

Hola a todos y un placer contribuir al foro, mi especialidad esta mas enfocada al desarrollo de Software, pero en este momento tengo un proyecto de Interfaz de hardware que me gustaría completar, por ello por aquí estaré pendiente de sus respuestas y en lo que pueda contribuir cuenten con un servidor.


----------



## jerry666 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hola Buenas tardes ... mi nombre Gerardo pero me pueden llamar Jerry,  saludos desde Veracruz México
me gusta la electrónica aunque no tengo muchos conocimientos como uds. espero poder ayudar aunque sea un poco y claro recibir sus consejos y guía para alguna reparación. Ω


----------



## mecafrio (Oct 30, 2013)

Hola , un saludo a todos soy del sur de España concretamente de sanlucar un pueblo de Cádiz ,me dedico al frio, espero poder ayudar un poco


----------



## davidmhe (Oct 30, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es David, soy un aficionado a la electrónica, espero poder aportar cosas interesantes para todos. Hasta pronto


----------



## SVCA21 (Oct 31, 2013)

Buen dia comunidad, le saludo desde El Salvador en Centroamerica, soy tecnico en mantenimiento de computadoras, y aficionado a la electronica, espero poder ser parte importante de esta comunidad

Saludos


----------



## Gustavo65 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Gustavo, soy de Cordoba, Argentina. Me interesa mucho la electronica ya desde chico me queme algunas veces con el soldador "colega" que tenia en aquel entonces. Prepare muchos pulsadores para scalextric y motores con sus bobinas. Les dejo mis saludos y si bien me dedico a otra cosa, quisiera incursionar en el armado de algun amplificador "facillito". Saludos.


----------



## gapv (Nov 1, 2013)

Hoooola a todos, reciban un afectuoso saludo desde el sur del Distrito Federal aca en la hermosa República Mexicana, mi formacion profesional esta muy lejos del ramo de la electronica, sin embargo mi gusto por estos apasionantes temas me llevan a aprenderlos. Muchas gracias por el apoyo que me puedan brindar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2013)

Sean todos Bienvenidos !


----------



## electroboard (Nov 1, 2013)

Hooola, soy electroboard, y vengo ansioso por ampliar mis conocimientos de electronica 
nos vemos por el foro !!


----------



## juancho1012 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hola, soy Juan Quezada Enríquez de Perú, departamento de Lima, provincia de Huaura y ciudad de Huacho, Fui profesor de Electrónica en un colegio de secundaria, este año me he jubilado, tengo una empresa de servicio de Electrodomésticos. Todavia estoy en toda mi capacidad de trabajo en el campo del servicio técnico, razón por la cual estoy feliz de participar con toda la comunidad de electrónicos del Foro. Gracias por la bienvenida.


----------



## Laldan (Nov 1, 2013)

Gracia a todos por permitirme inscribirme en su foro, soy hobista de la elctrónica y es un tema que me apaciona espero aprender muchisimas cosas de ustedes y tambén aportar mis humildes conocimientos para el Foro, gracias por su bienvenida me pongo a sus ordenes.

Atte.:

Laldan


----------



## jose l rojas (Nov 2, 2013)

hola amigos permitanme presentarme mi nombre es jose y soy un apasionado de la electronica ya que es uno de mis mejores pasatiempos favoritos espero compartir mis conocimientos con todos uds asi tambien espero aprender cosas nuevas de uds me pongo a sus ordenes gracias.


----------



## jesarri (Nov 2, 2013)

Hola soy Jesús y nuevo en el foro, espero poder interrelacionar con todos. Saludos.


----------



## RAYO232 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hola, y si puedo ayudare en lo que pueda


----------



## tavo17489 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Omar Fonseca tengo 24 años soy de Costa Rica, mi pasión es la electrónica y el car audio soy un técnico empírico lo poquito que sé lo he aprendido "travesiando" y por internet, desde pequeño siempre me llamó la atención todo lo relacionado con la electrónica me gustaba desarmar cualquier aparato para entender su funcionamiento, actualmente estoy estudiando me gustaría superarme y aprender más, con el poco conocimiento que tengo cualquier aporte que pueda hacer al foro en lo que les pueda ayudar con mucho gusto Saludos


----------



## JuanAroca (Nov 4, 2013)

Buenos días a todos: mi nombre es Juan A. Aroca, vivo en Sevilla. Tengo una empresa de sistemas de control de edificios y soy un apasionado de la electrónica. Estoy buscando electrónicos vocacionales con los que poder contar para mis proyectos de I+D además de aprender con los foros de todo un poco. Espero encontrar buenos colaboradores y sobre todo aprender y divertirme con todo tipo de "cacharritos". Un saludo a todos.


----------



## luis figueredo (Nov 4, 2013)

Hola, Saludos a todos, Mi nombre es Luis, soy técnico en electrónica desde hace mas de 30 años, mi especialidad es Micro-electrónica en Laptops y Radiocomunicaciones .


----------



## netforce (Nov 4, 2013)

Hola amigos , soy un estudiante de ingenieria electronica y espero aportar y que me ayuden en mi proceso de formacion profesional.

gracias!


----------



## nebecuz (Nov 4, 2013)

HOLA   estimados  amigos  y  colegas  me  satisface   poderlos  saludar  y  ala   vez  poder  sentirme  uno  mas  dentro de tan  prestigiosa  pagina  de  electronica  aplicada,  soy  de  colombia                                         gracias!


----------



## DJJD (Nov 5, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy Juan Daniel y acabo de llegar. Un saludo desde Huelva (España)


----------



## 09sepultura2008 (Nov 5, 2013)

hola a todos. yo soy totalmente novato y espero aprender de ustedes.


----------



## filding (Nov 5, 2013)

Muy buenas. 
Soy Miguel Ángel, de Ronda (España). No tengo mucha idea de electrónica, pero si que tengo muchas ganas de aprender, y con vuestra ayuda seguro que lo consigo.

Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## pumaypantera (Nov 5, 2013)

hola raza ..... que tal mi nombre es manuel tecnico en aire acondicionado y refrigeracion y pues espero compartir lo mucho o poco que se ......  me gusta la electronica y las cosas mecanicas............ 
nos ayudaremos unos con otross 
 saludos buen dia


----------



## Cesarlo (Nov 5, 2013)

Hola soy de Cordoba y aficionado y espero aprender de su sabiduria y compartir mis ideas locas


----------



## dexromi (Nov 6, 2013)

Saludos a todos los electrónico aficionados, soy nuevo en este foro por lo que espero ayudarles y que me ayuden en los proyectos que tengamos a lo largo de este trayecto informático. ¡Buen día!


----------



## ernesto21ma (Nov 6, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Ernesto del estado de Sonora, México. Recién egresado de ing. Mecatrónica, dispuesto a compartir ideas y ayudar lo que pueda con mi poca experiencia. 

Saludos y mucho éxito!!


----------



## Aldrinho (Nov 6, 2013)

Hola como estan soy Aldray y me gustaría aprender lo necesario para armarme un buen sonido


----------



## suli1029 (Nov 6, 2013)

hola soy luis, soy nuevo en la electronica pero con ganas de ampliar mis conocimientos en esta area tan maravillosa¡¡¡


----------



## xela619 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hola soy nuevo en esto de electronica y estoy en este foro porque me motiva la elctronic


----------



## cupertino (Nov 7, 2013)

amigos de forros de electronica  dios os vendiga a todos ustedes amen. quiero preguntarles si se puede. poner dos antenas bazooka juntas en una torre . grasias por su ayuda. tengo un pequeño transmisor pero  aqi hay muchos cerros es una ciuda  muchas montañas. esto es en el estado tachira venezuela


----------



## sergioarg (Nov 8, 2013)

Hola amigos del foro.soy tecnico electronico me desenpeño laboralmente como tal en reparaciones.llego al foro por sus proyectos de amplificadores y todo referido a audio.un saludo desde Burzaco Bs As.


----------



## fergie666 (Nov 8, 2013)

ola mi nombre es fernanda soy de Bolivia  estudio ing electromecanica
me registre a  este foro para poder aprender un poco mas sobre la parte de electronica, ke la verdad no la veo tan sencilla , por lo cual esta es mi manera de pedir ayuda sobre alguna duda que tenga
seria de mucho apoyo poder tenerla de ustedes que son expertos en el area
y no se donde podria mandar mis dudad para trabajar juntos
gracias


----------



## adriannn (Nov 8, 2013)

un saludo mi nombre es adrian me gusta la electronica estamos aqui para aprender.


----------



## cupertino (Nov 8, 2013)

amigos de forros de electronica  mis saludos. soy un amante de la eletronica.  soy de la republica bolivariana de venezuela. de la provincia mi nombre es cupertino guerrero.


----------



## chiliski (Nov 9, 2013)

hola queridos amigos soy estudiante de prepa casi egresado de la especialidad de electronica ademas de que trabajo en un departamento privado de elementos electronico y me considero de amplios conocimientos en cuanto vi este foro me gusto me decidi a aportar aotras personas e igual modo que me aporten ami

ERICK RAMIREZ. CUAUTLA. MORELOS


----------



## petterqqta (Nov 9, 2013)

ola amigos ,un placer para mi compartir mis esperiencias y conocimientos siempre q lo necesiten de igualmanera espero sus aportes hacia mi ....petter


----------



## nelscondor (Nov 9, 2013)

hola ,soy nelscondor  estudiande de electricy y electronyc ,estoy para apolllales  de ugual forma uds



olas soy aprendis en electronica ,espero su apoyo de uds  como de mi persona de =manera


----------



## adrigb44 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hola a todo@s me llamo Adrián y tengo 23 + 23 años soy de España y la electrónica me apasiona , espero me ayuden y por supuesto lo contrario.
Gracias a tod@s y un cordial. saludo .


----------



## NOVOUP (Nov 10, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Angela y soy estudiante de Ing. Electronica. Al comienzo no me llamaba mucho la atencion el tema de la electronica pero cuando me empece a meter de lleno en esto, la encuentro fascinante  Apenas estoy aprendiendo por lo que quiero que compartan conmigo conocimientos para que poco a poco yo pueda ir haciendo lo mismo.


----------



## factor64 (Nov 10, 2013)

Que tal, soy Paco y me dedico al diseño de instrumentación para la Industria. Mi hobby es Arduino con el ATMEL 328 y me gusta diseñar placas para interface de cuanta aplicación se me ocurra. Radico en México, en NL. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## sercotv (Nov 10, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Rafael, soy nuevo en este foro, tengo años de experiencia en reparación de electrónica, pero como yo digo, nunca dejas de aprender y si de camino se puede compartir, mejor que mejor, espero aprender mucho aquí y de camino, si puedo, ayudar todo lo posible, saludos.


----------



## Jesús Andrade (Nov 10, 2013)

Muy buenas, soy Jesus y soy electrónico. Mi afición viene desde muy pequeño cuando empece ayudar a mi padre diseñar y montar la primera TV que hubo en casa de blanco y negro. Espero disfrutar con todos vosotros de este foro.


----------



## delispc (Nov 10, 2013)

HOLA  amigos y colegas me satisface poderlos saludar y ala vez poder sentirme uno mas dentro de tan prestigiosa pagina de electronica. soy de republica dominicana y me dedico a la electricidad residencial y electricidad de motocicletas


----------



## vjadan (Nov 10, 2013)

Hola a todos, me llamo Víctor, estoy en Cuenca (España) y soy un "pequeño" aficionado a la electrónica
desde que era un crio. Espero poder aprender bastante en este foro, gracias a todos.


----------



## Zero Shinigami (Nov 10, 2013)

Hola aqui estudiante de Ing. Mec. Elec. especialidad en electronica.


----------



## fred931 (Nov 10, 2013)

Que tal, me llamo Jose alfredo Monreal soy Ing. en Electronica con especialidad en Biomedica recien egresado. Me uno aqui al foro con la finalidad de ayudar a mis colegas y que me ayuden en cualquier cosa que se nos presente. aspero poder aportar mucho aqui a la comunidad..

Saludos a todos...


----------



## Landi34 (Nov 10, 2013)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Francisco, soy Ingeniero Mecanico con especialidad en el area automotriz y muy interesado en el uso de biocombustibles, asi que les pido su ayuda en ciertos campos que no tengo mucha experiencia.


----------



## Jose Alfredo Aguilar (Nov 10, 2013)

hola amigos gracias por permitirme aprender de ustedes ya q*ue* ahi mucha sed de conocimiento q*ue* mi DIOS les bendiga


----------



## rubenmas (Nov 10, 2013)

Hola, que bueno que tanta gente tenga la misma pasión  no será fútbol pero también es apasionante y el encontrar esa falla oculta despierta la adrenalina, y la satisfacción de haber logrado desenmarañar la situación  ….ruben..


----------



## chalo2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Presentacion:
Hola a todos . Cordial Saludo. Soy musico  pero me gusta la electronica. Deseo aprender de todos ustedes . Dios los bendiga.


----------



## lenyn (Nov 10, 2013)

Hola a todos. me llamo lenyn estoi estudiando ing electronica me gustaria apreder todo lo posible con su ayuda y tambien aportar mis conocimientos un placer buenas noches.


----------



## rafaelk (Nov 10, 2013)

Buena y saludos, me llamo Rafael K. Es muy especial de mi interes y conocimiento que pueda adquirir en este Foro.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 11, 2013)

sean bienvenidos ¡¡¡¡


----------



## miguelmurillo (Nov 11, 2013)

Saludos amigos soy un aficionado de la electronica y mi fuerte es la informatica mantenimiento de pc y reparacion para ayudarles en lo que este a mi alcanse y poder compartir con ustedes mis experiencias.
Dios Amor y Sabiduria......


----------



## robertomantenimiento (Nov 11, 2013)

Hola a todos!! Me llamo Roberto y trabajo de mantenimiento en una empresa de servicios en Valencia (España). Aquí siempre intentamos reparar las cosas antes de llamar al técnico o cambiar la placa con lo que siempre tenemos dolores de cabeza!!!
Espero ayudarles y que me ayuden a mi!!
Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## kateto (Nov 11, 2013)

hola buena gente me llamo Jorge y soy radioaficionado y por ende un aprendiz de electronica desde ya dispuesto a dar una mano en lo que pueda.


----------



## rubenmas (Nov 11, 2013)

Kateto hola jorge buenísimo yo también estuve en radio en 80M, 40 M, en banda ciudadana 27 Ms que tiempos aquellos era la  LU2DPP nunca mas transmití, aun tengo los banda corrida , pero me dicen que no hay nadie en el aire ,Chau  ruben


----------



## waeli (Nov 11, 2013)

Hola!!! Un saludo grande a todos. Soy aficionado a la electrónica. Espero poder compartir mis escasos conocimientos con todos ustedes.-
Un abrazo desde Uruguay, waeli


----------



## Davidcom06 (Nov 11, 2013)

hola a todos, son un estudiante de electrónica, espero encontrar en este lugar un espacio en donde adquirir y compartir el conocimiento de este gran y ancho mundo electrónico, y tratare siempre de dar una pequeña contribución de mi parte, saludos desde Perú.


----------



## jose luis andres alcalde (Nov 12, 2013)

estoy un poco acomplejado,tengo 71 años y mi hobby de siempre ha sido la electronica por eso espero ayudar con mi experiencia y a seguir aprendiendo .un saludo


----------



## pijora (Nov 12, 2013)

Hola ! Soy colaborador en una pequeña fábrica y me interesa saber sobre motores eléctricos. Saludos.


----------



## IBF (Nov 12, 2013)

Hola me llamo Israel y soy estudiante de Ing, Mecatrónica, gusto en conocerlos.


----------



## viloriajvl (Nov 12, 2013)

hola a todos soy de venezuela mi nombre es francisco y estoy aqui porque me gusta la electronica


----------



## chester2 (Nov 12, 2013)

hola a todos soy adrian y me encanta la electronica dela utomovil y tambien la industrial


----------



## Dstrctrx (Nov 12, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy de Colombia, estudio ing. de sistemas, y la electrónica es uno de mis hobbits, espero aprender cosas de ustedes y tambien ayudarles con lo poco que sé.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 12, 2013)

jose luis andres alcalde dijo:


> estoy un poco acomplejado,tengo 71 años y mi hobby de siempre ha sido la electronica por eso espero ayudar con mi experiencia y a seguir aprendiendo .un saludo



bienvenido al foro , no te preocupes aquí tenemos muchos compañeros de todas las edades,
entre todos nos enseñamos mutuamente y aprendemos el uno del otro ¡¡¡¡


----------



## jesush92 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hola, Mucho gusto Jesús Hurtado
Estoy aqui para aprender de ustedes y compartir lo que se.


----------



## menaelectronics (Nov 12, 2013)

holaaa...soy de venezuela siempre m*e* *ha* llamado el mundo d*e* la electronica y tengo muchas ganas d*e* experimentar en cuanto a la electronica...m*e* llamo ricardo mena ...pero lo abrevio c*o*n menaelectronics


----------



## Titu85 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hola soy Iván Rodriguez, desde Barcelona (España), soy un apasionado de la electrónica y estoy estudiando un CFGS de Mantenimiento de Electrónica.  Estoy aquí para aprender, para ayudar en lo que pueda y para pedir ayudas que pueda tener para mi proyecto, un theremin con muchos aspectos nuevos


----------



## pepeantonio (Nov 13, 2013)

Hola soy Antonio y soy nuevo en este foro, no soy ningún experto en electrónica pero la verdad es que me gusta bastante, sobretodo el apartado de Televisiones/Monitores, Ordenadores. Espero poder ayudar y sobre todo aprender cosas nuevas.


----------



## divanem (Nov 13, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Ivan, agradezco la bienvenida y espero aportar y colaborar en temas que son de mi conocimiento (Técnico Electrónico), hasta pronto.


----------



## pigarro (Nov 13, 2013)

Hola, solo deciros que me llamo Eulogio y que me gusta la electronica, que paseré por aqui con frecuencia en el futuro; para preguntar y ayudar si es que puedo. Por ahora nadamás, unicamente un afectuoso saludo para todos vosotros.


----------



## jose cerros guevara (Nov 13, 2013)

Hola a toda la comunidad que directa e indirectamente trabajan la electronica, reciban un cálido saludo desde ojocaliente zac. mexico, mi nombre es jose cerros guevara, tengo 57 años y soy profe de la tecnología de electronica a nivel secundaria, también tengo un modesto taller de reparación de electrónica y, bueno, estoy a sus ordenes poniendo mi granito de arena para que éste proyecto sea benéfico para todos, mi admiración y respeto para todos ustedes y muy en especial para los creadores de éste foro.


----------



## juli4594 (Nov 13, 2013)

hola buenas noches reciban un cordial saludo a la comunidad  desde cali colombia mi nombre es andres caicedo tengo 19 años y soy estudiante de electronica  y quiero que sepan que cualquier dudad que pueda resolver sin ningun problema les colaboro y una gran felciidad me da que existan sitios web como estos


----------



## parrao63 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hola y bien hallados a toda la comunidad, desde Madrid España. Soy aficionado a la electrónica hace poco tiempo lo mío es la electrotecnia, espero poder compartir. Encantado de haber descubierto vuestra web.
Saludos a todos


----------



## luis isidro castro rodrig (Nov 14, 2013)

hola amigos es un placer compartir conpartir con ustedes el saber electronica saludos a todos


----------



## pedroreyes14 (Nov 14, 2013)

Buenas Tardes Amigos Del Foro, Me Llamo Pedro Reyes, Soy De Valencia, Venezuela, Tengo Ligeros Conocimientos De Electrónica Pero Estoy En Aprendizaje Gracias A Muchas Personas Como Ustedes, Soy Técnico Superior Universitario En Mantenimiento Mecánico, Pero No Ejerzo, Me Voy Mas Por La Computación, La Electrónica Y Los Sistemas Satelitales De Televisión, Conozco De Todo Un Poco Si Alguien Necesita Ayuda Me Pueden Escribir Y Así También Haré Yo Cuando Necesite De Sus Ayudas, Gracias.


----------



## abrsl (Nov 14, 2013)

Buenas me llamo abraham y soy estudiante de desarrollo de aplicaciones multiplataforma, me gustaría empezar en este mundillo de la electrónica, pero la verdad no se por donde empezar jajaj cualquiera que me pueda echar una mano se lo agradecería


----------



## odracir72 (Nov 14, 2013)

Cordial saludo, mi nombre es José Ricardo, de Bogotá (Colombia), soy técnico en Mantenimiento de Equipos de Cómputo, valoro mucho esta pagina aquí se aprende mucho sobre este importante tema como es la electrónica, en lo quepueda ayudar o aportar con mucho gusto.
Feliz dia.


----------



## losf550603 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hola: soy Francisco, Ingeniero, practico electrónica y automatización, me parece muy bién compartir.
Les deseo exito en todos sus  prouyectos.


----------



## markisrodrigo (Nov 14, 2013)

Hola, soy Marcos, de Madrid (España) y soy estudiante de ingeniería en sistemas de telecomunicación, actualmente me encuentro en el segundo año de carrera y a raíz de una consulta en internet encontré este foro y me resultó realmente útil y he visto que tiene un gran potencial! Espero poder ayudar con todo lo que este en mi mano. Un saludo a todos


----------



## tunelasaga (Nov 15, 2013)

Muy Buenas
Mi Nombre es Eduard y Me dicen Luigi 
estudiante de ingenieria en Santo Domingo (Republica Dominicana)
y soy todo un novato
Mi nombre de usuario como veran es tunelasaga
Gracias por permitir que aprenda de ustedes
espero llegar a ser de algun soporte


----------



## Ngel09 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hola Amigos, buen día. Soy abogado, pero me encanta la música y sobre todo a través de la amplificación que nos dan los buenos equipos de audio, desde mis primeros años me apasiono la música y actualmente cuento con un equipo de audio e iluminación, el cual mi intención es desarrollarlo con una calidad de audio excelente y una iluminación de calidad. Estoy a la orden y espero aportar lo que tenga posibilidad en este foro de comunidad electrónica. 



"HOY ME AMO Y SE AMAR, Y SE QUE TENGO LA CAPACIDAD DE TRANSFORMAR MI VIDA!!"


----------



## waltergimeno (Nov 15, 2013)

Hola, soy walter tengo73años estoy jubilado y aprovecho esto que ya lo estudié anteriormente como un hobby es la primera vez que entro aun foro como miembro en diez años que empecé en esto con altos ybajos, espero ser y que me sea útil .estoy en Arg.gran buenos aires . gracias por todo


----------



## Antonio Nieto (Nov 15, 2013)

Hola amigos del foro, soy Antonio, de Mendoza - Argentina y recientemente me he registrado. No estoy canchero para comunicarme con Uds.,pero ya voy a ir aprendiendo. Pienso que con este tipo de comunicación puede obtenerse y prestarse (cuando uno puede) mucha ayuda. Un gran gusto estar en el foro.


----------



## FONTI67 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hola gente
Me llamo Jorge Fontan, soy aficionado a la electrónica, meto mano, pero no entiendo como aun no quede fulminado, al ver este foro , me dije aquí si, es lugar para aprender, creo que soy el abuelo de todos, así que si quieren decirme abuelo, se acepta, a mis años ya no hay problema alguno, aunque no son muchos apenas 67 me faltan 1000 mas, no se si llego pero bueno, un cordial saludo para todos y gracias al administrador de este foro por permitirme estar entre ustedes.=





waltergimeno dijo:


> Hola, soy walter tengo73años estoy jubilado y aprovecho esto que ya lo estudié anteriormente como un hobby es la primera vez que entro aun foro como miembro en diez años que empecé en esto con altos ybajos, espero ser y que me sea útil .estoy en Arg.gran buenos aires . gracias por todo




Huy walter, yo me dije abuelo creyendo que era el mayor por tener 67 añitos , pero me ganaste, por ahora, no te preocupes que te sigo de cerca, un gran abrazo y un cordial saludo 
PD : Tambien soy de Arg. Gran Bs.As.


----------



## LUISMOL (Nov 16, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Luis Sanchez y me apasiona la electronica, he visitado mucho esta pagina y se ve muy interesante, espero aprender mas de ustedes y en lo que pueda ayudar me dara mucho gusto.
Soy de Veracruz Mexico, garcias.


----------



## llxXAlucardXxll (Nov 16, 2013)

Hola , mi nombre es Paul , soy estudiante de mecatronica , y me gusta la electrónica , encontré este foro buscando un diagrama , pero viendo luego los temas que encontré me intereso unirme a este mismo . Espero ser de ayuda mas adelante .Soy de Lima,Perú.


----------



## Niccolas (Nov 16, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es nicolas y me gusta la informatica, espero aprender mucho en este foro, saludos!


----------



## jechu1212 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Jesús y estudio Ingeniería Mecatrónica. Me registre en este foro ya que es muy interesante y quisiera aprender mucho más aquí en esta página web. Gracias a todos


----------



## freddy t (Nov 17, 2013)

saludos, mi nombre es freddy y me gusta la electronica como pasatiempo, y quiero aprender mas sobre las nuevas tecnologias que aplica este apasionante mundo de la electronica,claro con la ayuda que uds me den.
un abrazo desde venezuela.
freddy torres


----------



## sergioarg (Nov 18, 2013)

hola amigos del foro,mi nombre es sergio soy tecnico en electronica,trabajo de mi profesion,vivo en Bs As Argentina.Me enorgullece ser parte de este gran foro.saludos


----------



## acarajotado (Nov 18, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Antonio soy aficionado a la electrónica estoy aki para aprender de todos vosotros 
un cordial salu2


----------



## agustinku (Nov 18, 2013)

Hola a todos! metiendome de a poco en esto de la electronica que me apasiona! este foro es muy util para despejar dudas y aprender cada dia mas! Saludos!


----------



## juan oscar (Nov 19, 2013)

Soy tecnico electronico hace 15 años, como hoby Radioaficionado LU7VG me gusta toda la tecnologia.


----------



## moyocote (Nov 19, 2013)

Hola a todos,  espero compartir y participar de cosas útiles, Saludos


----------



## Kindiano (Nov 19, 2013)

Hola a todos, un saludo y espero poder aportar algo.
Kindiano.


----------



## sanmi86 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hola a todos compañeros.

Me uno a ustedes para ayudar en lo que pueda y para ayudarme de sus conocimientos. Un saludo


----------



## omare1904 (Nov 19, 2013)

Holaa a todoss. 
Espero que nos ayudemos entre todos! y que viva la electronica papa!


----------



## carlospozo (Nov 20, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Carlos soy de Chile, tengo 52 años, técnico automotriz como profesión, me interesa este sitio para poder aprender y lo que mas necesito es su ayuda sobre todo con los catálogos,códigos, etc.


----------



## autonovel (Nov 20, 2013)

Hola a tod@s!!

Mi nombre es Roberto y tengo 31. Soy Técnico Superior en Sistemas de Regulación y Control Automaticos (mola el nombre he??, parezco importante jejeje) La verdad es que solo nos iniciamos en el tema de la electrónica y me gustaría que me ayudaran entre todos a seguir aprendiendo y a solucionar los líos en los que me meto de vez en cuando. 
Pues nada, un saludo!!!!!!


----------



## jose cerros guevara (Nov 20, 2013)

hola a todos los que directa e indirectamentemente laboramos en ésta labor tan noble y apasionante como lo es la electrónica, me presento: me llamo josé cerros guevara, soy profe de la tecnología de electrónica en la secundaria general ignacio zaragoza de la ciudad de ojocaliente zacatecas mexico,  además tengo un pequeño taller de reparación y me uno a ustedes y también poner mi granito de arena para que siga con éxito este foro, felicito a quien tan atinadamente lo creó y les deseo a todos muchas felicidades y que Dios me los bendiga.


----------



## kiorazor (Nov 20, 2013)

hola buenas me presento me llamo jose y ando buscando ayuda



necesito unos pocos mensaje mas lo siento


----------



## Moruyero (Nov 20, 2013)

Hola amigos nuevamente de regreso espero poderles ser util


----------



## humnird8 (Nov 20, 2013)

hola me llamo xavier y necesito ayuda en programacion algun tutorial en mplab


----------



## juliominga (Nov 21, 2013)

hola amigos mi nombre es Julio y estoy aki por k me gusta la electronica


----------



## Tinamon (Nov 21, 2013)

Hola , mi nombre es Ramon y bueno soy un aficionado a la electronica , sin los estudios  titulados. Suelo repararme todos mis chismes y me encanta dar una segunda oportunidad a las cosas, un saludo y gracias por buestros sabios consejos


----------



## juliominga (Nov 21, 2013)

hola nuevamente estoy en busca de un proyecto alguien k me apoye plizzz


----------



## Secktoooooz (Nov 21, 2013)

Hola a todos, me llamo Alejandro, llevo algún tiempo en el foro pero no me había presentado, soy estudiante de Ingeniería Mecatrónica, espero poder apoyar con el conocimiento sobre electrónica que tengo, aunque estoy seguro de que voy a aprender mucho mas de lo que aportare así que de antemano gracias a todos en el foro


----------



## Gear (Nov 21, 2013)

Hola a tod@s, me gusta la ectronica y hace algunos años estudie electronica general asi que bueno, tengo los conocimientos bastante oxidados, pero sin duda ayudare en todo lo que pueda (y recuerde) . Espero poder ir mejorando y aprender del foro y mientras tanto ir practicando con los problemas que surgen en el dia a dia.   ^ ^


----------



## gfina (Nov 21, 2013)

Hola a todos en el foro. Espero poder compartir experiencias con Uds. y aprender siempre un poco mas de esto que nos apasiona.


----------



## LUC4R10 (Nov 21, 2013)

Buen dia tengan todos soy nuevo en el foro y en el mundo de la electronica, espero que mi estancia en el foro sea de aprendizaje mutuo


----------



## josMung (Nov 22, 2013)

Hola me llamo Jose luis y soy estudiante de ingeniería  en sistemas y programador c,c++,java,etc , me gusta mucho la electrónica y quisiere crear mis propios dispositivos usb para programarlos y tal vez así formar una empresa algún día


----------



## josemzxr (Nov 22, 2013)

hola amigos de la electronica soy jose buenos dias ha esta hora


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 22, 2013)

Hola!
Creo es algo tarde para hacerlo no?  pero en fin, más vale tarde que nunca 

Mi nombre es Eduardo, tengo 17 años, estoy en esto de la electrónica desde hace 8 años. Todo comenzó cuando estabamos jugando mi hermana, mis primos y yo con un carrito de pilas, entonces sin querer lo rompimos y lo empezamos a destripar. Vimos el motorcito y lo conectabamos a una pila y lo metimos en agua  el motorcito parecía que se ahogaba 
Desde ahí me empezaron a gustar los motores, pero no sabía donde conseguir más. Me regalaban radios y aparatitos, los desarmaba a martillazos y veía que tenían muchas piezas diminutas, no sabía para que eran, solamente las destrozaba a martillazos o con las pinzas.

Despues de eso, cuando ya tenía internet y comencé a usar una computadora, aprendí sobre las resistencias, capacitores, etc., aprendí sus nombres, como los llaman en general, para que sirven...
Esto fue el comienzo, comencé a descargar libros y a preguntar aquí y allá sobre todo esto, aun recuerdo cuando conecté un pobre led a la red directa, sin resistencia ni nada 

Desde hace más de un año hasta la fecha he aprendido todo lo que sé por los libros que he descargado de la web, además de los apuntes que hay en la web, y sobre todo esta pagina.

Esta pagina, cuando buscaba algo, casi siempre la veía en la primera posición de google, pero no le hacía caso, pues nunca se me había ocurrido entrar. Hasta que un día que la volví a ver se me ocurrió entrar por un circuito, pero no me dejaba verlos, tenía que registrarme, entonces estuve mucho rato tratando, como no pude lo dejé.
Entonces apenas, hace, el tiempo que tengo aquí, al primer intento pude registrarme, solo me registré para ver ese circuito, pero ya ven, aquí sigo 

Actualmente no estudio, muchos me dicen que soy autodidacta, pues sí, porque nada de lo que sé lo he aprendido de alguna escuela.
De acuerdo a lo que sé, a veces me hablan para hacer pequeñas reparaciones o darle mantenimiento a computadoras, en la web me buscan para despejar las dudas de los novatos, pues hay algunos que son muy engreídos y no sueltan nada 

Desde unos meses hacia acá, me dedico a diseñar circuitos, principalmente digitales, circuitos de todo tipo, pero la mayoría no los puedo armar porque son algo caros y si con trabajo me alcanza para un 2SC5200, ahora para un pic...
También, en mis ratos de aburrimiento me pongo a desoldar componentes de placas viejas, esto ha hecho que me haya invertido alrededor de 20.000 pesos mexicanos o alrededor de 6.000 componentes de todo tipo.
Ultimamente estuve aprendiendo sin querer a programar en lenguaje de alto nivel, por lo que quiero aplicar lo aprendido en un PIC.

Me gustaría estudiar, pero no alcanza y no se si pueda entrar a la universidad cuando termine la preparatoria.... en fin, algunos me dicen "tu si vas a la universidad, solo vas a ir por el papel que comprueba que estudiaste, porque los conocimientos ya los tienes!"

Mi sueño es tener una pequeña empresa que se dedique a hacer circuitos impresos personalizados a buen precio y con muchas facilidades, además de vender uno que otro aparatito, como un programador de memorias que no requiera una PC, también vender kits de varias cosas y mucho mas 

Creo ya los aburrí, pero eso ha sido un pequeño recorrido desde hace 8 años, donde me adentré definitivamente  hace unos 2 años, cosa que mi familia veo que no acepta, no me importa, ellos creen que no se nada, pero cuando necesitan algo van corriendo a mí, y si les digo que les den besos a mis pies, lo hacen, pero cuando no, mientras a mis espaldas dicen eso y piensan eso, pero despues de eso me estaba distrayendo por la química, pues es lindo sacar dioxido de nitrogeno o nitroglicerina con un litro de acido nitrico y sulfurico 

en fin, seguimos aquí y también, seguiré aquí en foros de electrónica también 

salu2!!


----------



## haymer (Nov 22, 2013)

Hola a todos soy Haymer Camacho Tengo 18 años, estoy estudiando automatización industrial y amo la electrónica, me gusta mucho la programación y diseñar baquelas desde cero. Estoy aquí para aprender aun mas y también para compartir mis conocimientos.


----------



## luisesanchez (Nov 22, 2013)

hola me llamo luis soy ing electronico vivo en republica dominicana espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden en lo que se pueda .


----------



## alfreLG (Nov 22, 2013)

Hola a todos!

Me llamo Alfredo, acabo de suscribir a este foro. Soy Técnico informático y estudiante de Equipos Electrónicos de Consumo, cursando el segundo curso. Soy de España


----------



## RobertCuba (Nov 22, 2013)

mi nombre es Roberto, soy t{ecnico en electronica un mundo que desde siempre me ha apasionado un abrazo a toda la comunidad.


----------



## Yorky Y (Nov 23, 2013)

mi nombre es Yorky soy un apasionado a la Electrónica. Abrazos  a todos los integrantes de esta comunidad


----------



## Geovanni1632 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hola a todos, espero ser de alguna utilidad, y espero solventar mis dudas.
Es un gusto conocerles.
hasta pronto.


----------



## flacoyo (Nov 23, 2013)

jotama dijo:


> Hola mi Nombtre es julio , soy de Cuba y he aprendido la electronica y la reparacion de computadoras estudiando por vocacion , en lo que pueda ayudar cuenten conmigo , suerte y felis fin de año para todos


es muy interesante lo q que ustedes  han me paree muy bienc

es muy interesante lo q que ustedes han hecho me parece muy bien


----------



## 153624 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hola a todos, me presento, Francisco de Santiasko de Chile. Tengo poco conocimiento en electronica y la idea es aprender, asi que estare por aca seguidito!

Un abrazo!


----------



## kore54 (Nov 23, 2013)

que tal!!

mi nombre es Eduardo Valdez estoy iniciándome en el mundo de la electrónica este foro me parece muy interesante espero participar y  poder aprender poco a poco acerca de este gran tema en constante crecimiento


----------



## daniliosayayin (Nov 23, 2013)

Hola soy Daniel Meza desde Mexico, me comienzo a apasionar de la electrónica y estoy estudiando por mi cuenta. Estoy aquí para aprender, gracias por la ayuda que puedan darme y espero poder colaborar grandemente con el foro


----------



## ferhercas (Nov 23, 2013)

Hola a todos.
Soy ferhercas y resido en España
no soy electronico pero si estoy interesado en aprender...


----------



## r3dmast3r (Nov 23, 2013)

Hola a todoooos!!
Me llamo carlos y soy de mexico!!
Di con este foro buscando proyectos y me encontre que esté esta bueno de muchas ideas excelentes... Espero poder ayudarlos en lo que sea posible!!


----------



## Lester Reik (Nov 24, 2013)

Hola me llamo Lester 
Y soy un estudiante de electronica de SENATI en Perú  Lima 
Espero poder aprender colaborar y muchas cosas más en esta pagina y espero tambien recibir su apoyo en lo que no se muchas gracias.


----------



## ozkrbot (Nov 24, 2013)

soy oscar de  mexico, a mediados de la carrera de ing. electronica


----------



## boris nassko (Nov 24, 2013)

hpla mi nombre es boris soy de bolivia 
estudio ingenieria industrial y estare aportando en todo loque pueda


----------



## bejar (Nov 25, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Mariano, soy de Argentina,soy estudiante en secundaria todavia en la especialidad electronica, soy novato pero de a poco voy aprendiendo mas, me encanta la electronica, es re facil


----------



## Javier1964 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hola. Encantado de estar con vosotros.
Soy de España, y estoy estudiando Ingeniería, especialidad Automática y Robótica.
Aprendo mucho en el Foro, y espero también aportar algo....alguna vez!!


----------



## zelectronica (Nov 25, 2013)

Saludos amigos mi nombre es Jorge Zapata, soy tec. Electronico y es un placer compartir con todos ustedes, un abrazo desde Venezuela


----------



## villetrucci (Nov 25, 2013)

Hola soy Gabriel Villetrucci, y spy lic. en diseño integral, pero me encanta la electrónica sobretodo en audio ya que como hobie amo tocar la guitarra y por ende m gusta armar mis propios pedales de efectos (Diy) soy un novato en cuanto a la electrónica aunq tengo algunos conocimientos para poder entender de un poco de este gran mundo, saludos...


----------



## amochii (Nov 26, 2013)

Es impresionante la cantodad de gente que hay aqui..

Hola soy Pablo Gimenez de Santiago del Estero, Argentina..

Mi propósito de registrarme en el foro no es de ser un ingeniero en electronica sino aprender de pasatiempos

pero me encanta la electrónica mas en lo que respecta todo sobre audio..

Saludos


----------



## david2130 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hola soy David. Soy Técnico Superior en Desarrollo de productos electrónicos, y esta web ya me ayudo una vez mientras me sacaba el titulo. Así que espero que me siga ayudando mucho


----------



## anthony31 (Nov 26, 2013)

hola amigos mi nombre es anthony soy estudiante de electronica bueno me e *SUSCRIPTO* por*-*q*UE* la pag*g*ina me pare*C*ió muy buena e interesante espero me ayuden en algo


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 26, 2013)

anthony31 dijo:


> hola amigos mi nombre es anthony soy estudiante de electronica bueno me e suscribido porq' la paguina me paresio muy buena e interesante espero me ayuden en algo



Bienvenido anthony31, te doy un consejo, intentá excribir las palabras completas (porq') sino te verás corregido por los moderadores y tal vez recordandote las normas del foro.
De manera amistosa 

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2013)

Mostdistortion dijo:


> Bienvenido anthony31, te doy un consejo, intentá excribir las palabras completas (porq') sino te verás corregido por los moderadores y tal vez recordandote las normas del foro.
> De manera amistosa
> 
> Saludos.



También puede ocurrir que algún Moderador se enoje y eso es malo, muy muy malo.




anthony31 dijo:


> hola amigos mi nombre es anthony soy estudiante de electronica bueno me e *SUSCRIPTO* por*-*q*UE* la pag*g*ina me pare*C*ió muy buena e interesante espero me ayuden en algo



*! Bienvenido a la comunidad ¡*

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## pacodetorres (Nov 27, 2013)

Saludos desde ESPAÑA, Mi nombre es Paco y siento gran curiosidad por la electronica y busco su  ayuda para dar mis primeros pasos...
Ya nos veremos por aqui....


----------



## luisjo819 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es luis jose y soy un apasionado de la electronica relacionada al audio. saludos!


----------



## nosodepo01 (Nov 27, 2013)

hola a todos mi nombre es jhonatan soy estudiante de electrónica, y bueno ay muchas ocasiones donde tengo problemas espero que me ayuden  gracias...


----------



## tateti (Nov 27, 2013)

HOLA.
          soy de argentina,  hago casi de todo en forma amateur, me interesa muchos temas de este foro.

saludos


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 27, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> También puede ocurrir que algún Moderador se enoje y eso es malo, muy muy malo.
> 
> "anthony31 dijo:
> hola amigos mi nombre es anthony soy estudiante de electronica bueno me *_*e SUSCRIPTO por-qUE la pagina me pareCió muy buena e interesante espero me ayuden en algo"
> ...



Tranquilo Fogo!  te faltó una "h"

Para los demás nuevos usuarios:

*Bienvenidos al infierno*

nah mentira jajaja


----------



## Jasid (Nov 28, 2013)

Hola un gusto, me presento soy estudiante de Universidad, a poco de salir y tomé mis materias atrasadas de electrónica pero me topé con los que no enseñan nada... Nunca me puse al corriente y ya a poco de salir me topé de pie frente a uno que si sabía y bueno, :/ Me han reventado. Estoy aquí para aprender, y poder entender lo que mis maestros nunca me explicaron. Un saludo a todos!


----------



## RobertoNorman (Nov 28, 2013)

Buenos días, me presento soy Roberto, trabajo en electrónica desde hace 35 años. Comencé con válvulas y desde entonces he intentado seguir el ritmo de semejante progreso. Me he unido al foro porque siempre es bueno consultar a los colegas. Un saludo a todos y gracias por la bienvenida.


----------



## DSL (Nov 28, 2013)

Saludos, me llamo Danilo y soy de Perú, voy comenzando con cuestiones de electrónica y mecánica, la verdad siempre que tenia una duda encuentro las respuestas por el foro, voy a comenzar a postear y a bombardearlos con preguntas, de igual forma colaborar en lo que pueda, espero no caer pesado de tanto preguntar, muchas Gracias


----------



## jcarlos248 (Nov 28, 2013)

Saludos, Gracias cuestiones de electrónica y mecánica, la verdad unido al foro porque siempre estoy aquí para aprender


----------



## Gabroz (Nov 28, 2013)

Buenas, mi nombre es Gabriel, en lo que pueda aportar estare aunque creo que mas es lo que tengo que aprender de todos aqui jeje, un saludo cordial.


----------



## alep60 (Nov 28, 2013)

hola mi nombre alejandro me apasiona la electronica y la mecanica cualquier duda consulten si puedo los ayudo en este momento busco un buen circuito para construir un inversor de corriente saludos a todos y espero poder ayudar a quien lo necesite


----------



## Isosto (Nov 29, 2013)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Isosto y os escribo desde España. Recientemente he iniciado los estudios de Sistemas Electrotécnicos y Automatizados, y me he unido al foro en busca de ayuda cuando quede atascado (principalmente en esquemas) y no logre avanzar por muchas vueltas que le dé. Un saludo a todos!


----------



## manlon (Nov 29, 2013)

me presento manlon
soy nuevo en esto de los foros  pero veo que con esta opcion uno aprende mucho, me encanta la programacion de micros pero no soy muy experto
gracias por sus aportes


----------



## calmato (Nov 29, 2013)

hola a todos/as
me uno a Vds para aprender, pues mis estudios son inexistentes y básicamente, me gustaría poder reparar pequeñas averías que me surjan, pues vivo en lo rural y debo desplazarme para cualquier cosa y si puedo ahorrarme unos céntimos, mejor que mejor!!!!!

gracias por adelantado!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## antonio B (Nov 29, 2013)

hola amigos me presento . soy antonio b esto es nuevo para mi y espero ser util para ustedes . saludos


----------



## josebla (Nov 30, 2013)

Hola soy, Josebla y recien encontre este foro que me parese muy bueno, pues andaba buscando por la web informasion para reparacion de proyectores y encontre esta página muy buena espero poder partisipar en ella - Soy  de El Salvador.


----------



## Eo2 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hola soy alfredo y esto es nuevo para mi. Veo que se puede aprender mucho por aquí y me he atrevido a registrarme. 

Saludos a todos todos


----------



## cupertino (Nov 30, 2013)

hola para todos los amigos de foros de  electronica.     soy cupertino guerrero desde venezuela. mi saludos para todos.


----------



## eltecnico7 (Nov 30, 2013)

hola a todos mi nombre es hugo garcia de la ciudad de medellin en colombia quiero agradecer a esta gran comunidad por sus aportes que son tan importantes para los aficionados a la electronica como yo 
esspero tambien aportar y sigan adelante


----------



## jorge garay (Dic 1, 2013)

Buen dia tengan todos soy nuevo en el foro, estudio ing electronica, tercer semestre,  espero que mi estancia en el foro sea de aprendizaje mutuo.


----------



## Microset (Dic 1, 2013)

Hola, soy Microset y estoy a la orden para compartir mis humilde conocimientos de electrónica y aprender nuevos conceptos de este amplio mundo de la electrónica.
Gracias por permitirme ingresar a "Foros de Electrónica", muchas gracias.


----------



## miguel12 (Dic 1, 2013)

Soy Miguel Angel estudiante de ingenieria electronica y estoy aqui para ayudar y aprender más
Porque la electronica es un lindo vicio jejejeje


----------



## Goth (Dic 1, 2013)

hola chicos, me llamo jorge, entrare a estudiar ing electrica el proximo año, pero siempre me ha gustado tanto la electronica, por eso me gustaria poder aprender lo mas posible fuera de lo de mi carrera =D


----------



## esquitx (Dic 2, 2013)

Hola a tod@s! 

Me llamo Xavi de 44 años y escribo desde España.

Soy informático y siempre me ha atraido la electrónica. Ahora he empezado con Arduino y una impresora 3D y tengo ganas de continuar aprendiendo por lo que voy a leer bastante por aquí.

Gracias


----------



## fercho4546 (Dic 2, 2013)

mi nombre es Fernando :
hola a todos soy aficionado me gusta aramar amplificadores y bafles con componentes argentinos


----------



## leone1975 (Dic 2, 2013)

Hola soy Leonel, incursionando en el mundo del car audio para aprender sobre, amplificadores, crossover... y sus calculos 

Saluos a Todos 
Venezuela


----------



## cvhp001 (Dic 2, 2013)

Hola a todos, saludos, espero poder hacer aportaciones de todo tipo así como de vez en cuando buscar soluciones producto de la experiencia de ustedes. Gracias


----------



## pacoorts (Dic 2, 2013)

Hola a todos me llamo paco soy  aficionado a la electrónica  saludos


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 2, 2013)

Como que aun no me he presentado. Me llamo Carlos soy de Bogotá, soy Ingeniero Militar grado oficial retirado de la escuela de Ingenieros Militares de Bogotá, me gusta mucho la electrónica en especial la de audio, no soy un experto en el ramo pero algo me defiendo en la Física-electrónica, soy amante de la astronomía, del Audio-DJ y por supuesto de las armas, en lo que me sea posible colaborare humildemente con mis experiencias tanto de vida, como de mis conocimientos, para poder aprender mucho mas de todos ustedes, en este mundo de la electrónica y el mejor lugar es este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/

Salu2s a Todos.


----------



## denisgood (Dic 3, 2013)

Hola amigos electrónicos, soy Denis de Costa Rica mi hobby es la electrónica y la mecánica aun cuando trabajo en otra ocupación, espero ayudar en lo que pueda y por que no, que me ayuden los de mas experiencia!
Saludos a todos!


----------



## Turboalimentados (Dic 3, 2013)

Hola Buenos Días, mi nombre es Carlos y soy de España, soy estudiante de mantenimiento electrónico y bueno me he registrado para intentar que me resuelvan algunas dudas que vaya teniendo en los proyectos electrónicos

Saludoss!


----------



## elnegro505 (Dic 3, 2013)

Saludos todos, gracias por permitirme pertenecer a vuestra comunidad.


----------



## creb44 (Dic 3, 2013)

Hola a todos espero aprender mucho de ustedes.


----------



## xcs (Dic 3, 2013)

Hola, estoy encantado de pertenecer a esta comunidad tan interesante, gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Randal (Dic 3, 2013)

Hola soy estudiante de electronica, encantado de pertenecer a esta comunidad


----------



## cibernetico1978 (Dic 3, 2013)

hola saludos desde mexico y espero aprender algunas cosas de interes y gracias


----------



## mtb (Dic 3, 2013)

Hola, estoy emocionada de pertenecer a este foro y gracias por aceptarme ya que me pareció muy interesante este foro en el cual encontré ayudas. y ojala me puedan sacar de algunas dudas. Grasias


----------



## MacheteCollins (Dic 3, 2013)

Hola.Muy Buenos dias,buenas tardes.buenas noches,a todas y todos en esta pagina.
Mi nombre es Rodolfo,pero me llaman " Collins".
Soy de Honduras.-Me alega mucho el formar parte de este foro y espero poder ayudar y recibir ayuda de todas y todos,en lo que se refiere a Electronica.
es un honor el formar parte de este foro.


----------



## enuma (Dic 3, 2013)

Buenas Soy Sergio estudio ingeniera de sistemas y llevamos un cursos de electrónica, me llama laatencion este curso pues PROTON me sorprendio tambien es mejor que el PBP en todos los aspectos ... me gustaria conocer mas acerca de este programa y su compilacion


----------



## rich69g (Dic 4, 2013)

hola compis, un saludo a todos


----------



## antaborda (Dic 4, 2013)

Hola todos amigos. Soy antaborda, más entusiasta que experto en electrónica. Estoy inscrito desde hace tiempo pero no veo mi mensaje de saludo, es una falta que no me perdono, espero que ustedes lo hagan por mi. Hago la electrónica para los aparatos de la casa y cuando no lo logro pido ayuda. Por eso estoy aquí, no soy joven como ustedes pero me sobra voluntad. Gracias por anticipado a todos por la ayuda que me puedan brindar, y si en algo puedo ayudar estoy a vuestra disposición.


----------



## hugoda (Dic 4, 2013)

Hola soy hugo de buenos aires y me sumo a este foro para aprender un poco!!


----------



## mariodelasheras (Dic 4, 2013)

hola mi nombre es mario de las heras, soy de rancagua, chile, me dedico a electronica industrial reparaciones de gruas electronicas,  y otros servicios.
quedando a sus gratas ordenes los saludo atte.
mario de las heras


----------



## Barbaravanesa (Dic 4, 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Barbara, soy estudiante de artesvisuales, aunque no le encuentren mucho sentido a la mezcla de artes con la electrónica son las cosas que me fascinan, y bueno la mayor parte de mis proyectos visuales son a base de leds o luces, u objetos eléctricos, y la idea es aprender y seguir llenándome de conocimientos acerca de la electrónica.

espero contar con su ayuda.


----------



## tritio (Dic 5, 2013)

Hola me llamo Jesús, me estoy iniciando en la electrónica a nivel de aficionado y espero aprender mucho en el foro.
Saludos.


----------



## bolitas (Dic 5, 2013)

Hola me llamo Jordi y acavo de inscribirme en el foro y estare preguntando muy amenudo.
Tengo dos baterias de 12v 7mh las uno y obtengo 24v cuando tenga que cargarlas puedo
hacerlo con un cargador para coches  gracias ...


----------



## jorgeaps (Dic 5, 2013)

hola soy jorge espero poder aportar algo al foro y tambien reiber ayuda saludos


----------



## matushmdq (Dic 5, 2013)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, me presento soy Matias de Argentina y espero poder aprender y aportar lo mayor posible. Saludos


----------



## JCASP (Dic 6, 2013)

hola mi nombre es jorge  y me suscribí por que me gustaría aprender mas sobre el tema


----------



## juanvivo (Dic 6, 2013)

HOla, soy juan y me encanta este mundillo. Espero aprender con vosotros.


----------



## salvori (Dic 6, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Salvador y estoy intentado entender la electronica. Espero que con la alluda de todos ustede esto sea mas facil. Un saludo.


----------



## wattie (Dic 6, 2013)

Hola a todos Ramón de Galicia recibiendo ayuda desde el primer día!
Muchas gracias


----------



## renatomerino (Dic 6, 2013)

Hola a todos.
Soy renatomerino y me interesan los circuitos de electrónica de potencia


----------



## drxg (Dic 6, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Peter ... estoy iniciando en la programacion en PIC y espero que me tengan paciencia


----------



## educonis (Dic 7, 2013)

Hola a todos
Mi nombre es Eduardo, vivo en Asturias
Estudie electronica, pero profesionalmente me dedico a las emergencias
Intento resolver las pequeñas averias de mi familia y de vez en cuando realizo algun pequeño proyecto
saludos a todos


----------



## cupertino (Dic 7, 2013)

amigos de foros de eletronica saludos amigos  soy cupertino g  me gusta mucho la eletronica soy de la patria de simon bolivar soy de venezuela  grasias por sus valiosas ayudas.


----------



## oOSephirothOo (Dic 7, 2013)

Hola a todos soy un entusiasta de la electrónica y espero aprender y compartir con todos ustedes en este foro.


----------



## DavitoDJ (Dic 7, 2013)

Hola que tal, soy David y actualmente soy estudiante de electrónica y telecomunicaciones. Sé que este foro me ayudará mucho ya que apenas y voy empezando en el primer cuatrimestre.


----------



## Lucian (Dic 8, 2013)

Hola me llamo Luciano Rodriguez y soy aficionado a la electronica y megusta todo lo relacionado con audio y radios antiguas.le doy las gracias a todo los foreros por tener estas paginas tan interesantes.un abrazo para todos


----------



## NinoJMH (Dic 8, 2013)

Saludos para todos. Mi nombre es Antonio, soy de Venezuela y actualmente estoy cursando la carrera de Ing. de Telecomunicaciones, 6to semestre.


----------



## sinafeitar (Dic 8, 2013)

Hola a todos,
Un aficionado a la electrónica desde Barcelona.


----------



## Buxbaum (Dic 8, 2013)

Que tal soy de San Martín de los Andes pcia. del Neuquén Argentina.Soy técnico en tv desde ya 45 años que realizo las reparaciones de tv exclusivamente a domicilio,me agrada compartir las experiencias de estas reparaciones.


----------



## kinsky (Dic 8, 2013)

Hola a todos,
Gracias por la oportunidad de pertenecer a este foro, les saludo cordialmente desde Guadalajara, México. Trabajo en una compañía de telefonía, Internet y redes de datos.
Estudié electrónica en comunicaciones y mi interés es estar actualizado. Estoy a sus órdenes.


----------



## aladino10 (Dic 8, 2013)

hola a todos. mi nombre es Raul, a mis 40 años acabo de descrubrir mi vocacion y ahora estoy aprendiendo todo lo que pueda en electronica aunque mi especialidad es la mercadotecnia pero estoy fascinado con la electronica. gracias por permitirme ser parte de este interesante foro.


----------



## MGBarrantes (Dic 8, 2013)

Hola a todos desde España. Un día brujuleando por internet buscando páginas buenas de electrónica, me encontre con este Foro de Electrónica. Me gustó la seriedad tanto del moderador como de los participantes en los temas así como el nivel de muchos de los temas, razónes por las cuales me he quedado "enganchado" en él.
Soy un auténtico fanático de la electrónica desde siempre, así que colaboraré siempre que pueda.


----------



## frederickmm (Dic 9, 2013)

hola que tal soy Frederick soy estudiante de a carrera de ingeniería en computación este foro me parece muy serio e interesante, creo que nunca es tarde para aprender y conocer un poco mas y gracias por darme la oportunidad de conocer un poco mas de electrónica


----------



## 3bil (Dic 10, 2013)

Hola,
Es la primera vez que participo, así que, les ruego paciencia y compresión.
Gracias.

Un saludo a tod@s.


----------



## M4r1on (Dic 10, 2013)

Hola a todos soy estudiante de electronica espero ayudarles y a su vez ser ayudado con sus conocimientos


----------



## AurelioM (Dic 10, 2013)

Hola, gracias a todos por compartir conocimientos y poder aprender.
Aurelio Sds


----------



## mateamargoo (Dic 10, 2013)

Hola a todos!
Soy de Corodoba, Argentina, y hace tiempo que leo algunas secciones del Foro "desde afuera". No entiendo nada de electrónica pero me interesa aprender, y este lugar es una fuente increíble.
Gracias a todos, y saludos!


----------



## santillanapp (Dic 10, 2013)

un saludo a todos!!!!
mi nombre Jose Fco Santillana soy de México este foro me parece impresionante y muy completo me gustan los proyectos de electronica aunque se muy poco veo que aqui puedo aprender bastante


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 10, 2013)

Hola a todos soy de Argentina,no se de electrónica pero con paciencia he reparado algun que otro artefacto , he fabricado un secuenciador mecánico de luces navideñas (no tenía ni un centavo para comprar el "intermitente"), cuando me harté de reparar el soldador me hice uno que no me dara más dolores de cabeza , por normas del foro no lo puedo mostrar, pero si lo buscan es un "soldador de estaño casero y barato" esta me parece es una buena forma de presentación


----------



## willadri (Dic 10, 2013)

Hola a todos soy william de ecuador muchas gracias por dejarme estar en el foro. Soy estudiante de sistemas informáticos (Ing. en sistemas) pero aprendí un poco de electrónica con un profesor en la universidad y también a programar microcontroladores, se que en este foro hay información muy útil y gente muy capas y solidaria que podrá compartir sus experiencias por eso de antemano les agradezco...


----------



## maikel (Dic 11, 2013)

Hola a todos los compañeros mi nombre es Michell Gonzalez de Venezuela estudio electronica y quisiera aprender mucho mas y compartir lo que poco se con ustedes.


----------



## victor 10 (Dic 11, 2013)

Hola a todos soy Victor 10 gracias por recibirme en la comunidad, voy a armar el ampli y despues les cuento, un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## eltecnico7 (Dic 11, 2013)

hola equipo soy hugo garcia de medellin colombia saludos cordiales soy un aficionado a la elctronica trabajo como tecnico en alarmas y cctv para una empresa de seguridad cualquier ayuda que pueda ofrecer con gusto lo hare felicitaciones a todos por sus aportes


----------



## sanju (Dic 11, 2013)

Buenas tardes gente, me llamo Ricardo, de Madrid, estoy estudiando electronica actualmente y vengo a compartir conocimientos para avanzar en este mundillo. Un saludo


----------



## Leds Glow (Dic 11, 2013)

Hola a todos los participantes del foro, Mis mejores Deseos para todos. Soy Ingeniero Titulado de Electronica, Empleado en una estacion de transmision de TV. Tengo un Negocio en Emprendimiento acerca de venta e instalacion de Productos para iluminacion mayormente de Tecnologia LED. La verdad me interese en el foro ya que estoy buscando hacer proyectos que sean aplicables en los servicios que ofrecemos en el negocio, siempre es bueno contar con un espacio donde encontrar apoyo y opiniones diferentes...ademas espero tambien poder contribuir con aportes o proyectos para que tengan ejemplos de aplicaciones. Saludos!


----------



## morimoto (Dic 11, 2013)

Buenas tardes apreciables compañeros mi nombre es jesus omar y pues estoy cursando el penultimo año de carrera en ing. En electronica  y pues hay veces que necesitamos de las mentes brillantes que la de uno y pues espero y me apoyen  en lo que puedan y pues que esten bien todos y cuidence y mis mejores deceos saludos a toda la counidad


----------



## jjmk666 (Dic 11, 2013)

Hola a toda la comunidad...ehh bueno soy de argentina y estoy estudiando en una escuela tecnica por lo que tengo algunos conocimientos de electronica y ya en 2015 voy a estudiar ing.
Bueno les deseo 1 buen año y nada mas porque cuando estudiamos debemos tener en cuenta "Nunca consideres el estudio como una obligación, sino como una oportunidad para penetrar en el bello y maravilloso mundo del saber" Alberto Einstein
Eso es todo feliz año 2014!!


----------



## jlpd25 (Dic 11, 2013)

Hola a todos soy de mompox-Colombia espero llegar aquí para ayudar a muchos


----------



## pablo moreno (Dic 11, 2013)

Hola que tal saludos a toda la comunidad .......mi nombre es Pablo A. moreno soy de Cd. Juarez chihuahua  México, y estudio meca-tronica llevo alrededor de 3 Años mis conocimientos son pocos pero aquí estoy para servirles me dedico mas ala programación de plc's allen bradley y tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica y espero que junto con ustedes logremos aprender mas compartiendo nuestros conocimientos... 
Buen fin de año y prospero año 2014!!!!!!


----------



## josemejias2013 (Dic 12, 2013)

Saludos a la comunidad.

Me llamo José Mejías, soy de Venezuela. TSU Electricidad. Mi tendencia es la acústica y electroacústica. Espero ayudar y compartir recursos asi como los que recibiré de uds.


----------



## facrip (Dic 12, 2013)

Hola saludos a todos los miembros de la comunidad.

Me llamo Ricardo y soy un gran aficionado de la electrónica, desde Barcelona de nuevo un gran saludo a todos.


----------



## pepebotella (Dic 12, 2013)

Hola:

Soy pepebotella, desde Barcelona y aficionado a la electronica (ordenadores portatiles).

Nos leemos, salu2's a todos.


----------



## kchumbaepet3 (Dic 12, 2013)

hola a todos soy marcelo desde san juan argentina estoy saliendo del ultimo año de una escuela tecnica en la cual estudio electronica y no nos enseñaron nada me gustaria que me den una mano para poder ampliar mis conocimientos y saber realmente algo ademas estoy terminando la carrera de tecnico en sistemas informaticos asi que en lo que pueda espero ayudarlos saludos a todos


----------



## nachodavid (Dic 12, 2013)

hola a todos,me llamo david y me gustaria aprender todo lo relacionado con la electronica


----------



## jerson10 (Dic 12, 2013)

hola a todos mi  nombre es jerson soy nueno y  me gustaria aprender asembler en mplabsi alguien me podria a ayudar  a entender esto  gracias


----------



## rcrd (Dic 13, 2013)

hola soy ricardo, les quiero agradecer a los del foro, hay que reconocer las buenas ideas y el trabajo que estan haciendo, esta es una profesion que requiere siempre de actualizaciones y conocimientos nuevos. gracias


----------



## Gabber (Dic 13, 2013)

Hola soy Jr
soy electrónico y me gustaría recordar viejos tiempos de internet donde investigábamos los sistemas electrónicos dentro de la legalidad y por aprender, consolas...ect...
saludos


----------



## EmaBaer (Dic 13, 2013)

Buenas.. Soy nuevo aqui asi que esepero ser bienvenido. Mi nombre es Emanuel de Santa Fe Argentina. soy estudiante de mecatronica en la Universidad Tecnologica Nacional de Santa Fe y hace algunos meses ando con el tema de arduino y electronica en general como aficionado. 
Creo q*ue* la mayoria aca son mas amigos del PIC pero bue*no*.. aceptenme igual


----------



## ELKUPA (Dic 13, 2013)

Hola a todos espero aprender mucho de ustedes.


----------



## Sergio Ricardo (Dic 13, 2013)

Hola... hace mucho que ando en el foro pero no me presente Me llamo Sergio y ando en la electrónica desde que tenia unos…11 años…  lejos y hace tempo cuando recién aparecían los primeros BY127 que los usábamos para reemplazar las 5u4. Estoy muy desnudo respecto a muchos temas y me nutro del foro, Gracias a todos por participar. Un gran saludo.


----------



## alverto (Dic 13, 2013)

saludos a todos en el foro me encanta la electronica


----------



## coco1453 (Dic 13, 2013)

hola soy humberto de Costa Rica, tecnico en electronica


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2013)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡bienvenidos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## amado indo (Dic 13, 2013)

Hola buen dia, o noches a todos, soy amado indo, de tijuana,


----------



## Peru (Dic 14, 2013)

Egun on desde Donostia

   Soy Peru, siempre me ha apasionado la electrónica y la informática y llegué a esta página hace ya tiempo buscando información sobre fuentes conmutadas para carga de baterías, me gustó y con el tiempo me registré.
 No escribo porque no considero que tengo nivel para ello (tampoco de momento).
 Muchas gracias a todos los que escriben y nos aportan su conocimiento.

Un saludo.


----------



## agbull (Dic 14, 2013)

hola soy alfredo buscando informacion de electronica me encontre con esta pagina muy buena desde ya muchas por aceptarme saludos desde mis pagos


----------



## ramonalvela (Dic 14, 2013)

Saludos, me llamo Ramon, soy de Maracay Venezuela, estoy interesado en la electronica, especificamente en el mundo de los micro controladores, Estoy empezando a utilizar proton y estoy interesado en desarrollar proyectos.


----------



## cebras (Dic 14, 2013)

Hola soy el cebras

  Mi nombre es Armando me gusta experimentar, estoy asciendo un generador de HHO  para mi automovil, me e atorado en el alimentador de potencia para el mismo. Si alguien esta interesado en compartir estas excitantes experiencias y me axila en este tema se los agradecerse.


----------



## alfredo3108125 (Dic 14, 2013)

hola soy alfredo y gustoso de estar en el foro y aprender de ustedes, soy muy fanatico a la electronica y en especial al audio y video.


----------



## topan (Dic 14, 2013)

Hola saludos a todos los miembros de la comunidad.

Me llamo topan y soy un gran aficionado de la electrónica, desde Indonesia de nuevo un gran saludo a todos.


----------



## carlosjames (Dic 15, 2013)

hola saludos a todos de la comunidad.
soy un gran aficionado a todo lo relacionado con la electronica y se me da bastante bien solucionar vuestras preguntas


----------



## chevitron (Dic 15, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es chevitro tengo 40 soy soltero y soy buena persona  pero tengo problemas con la bebida, siempre cuando bebo me convierto en bestia pero eso no viene al caso ,  gasto mas dinero es en la electrónica que en la bebida cuando hago explotar  mis transistores y capacitores nose pero tengo un vicio con la electrónica, pero aquí estoy para ayudar  a los novatos en la electrónica ..


----------



## aluque (Dic 15, 2013)

Hola amigos, hace mil años fui tecnico, despues la vida me llevó a ser vendedor y ahora estoy retomando un poco y aggiornandome con el impresionante avance de las tecnologías, espero no ser una carga para los demás y alguna vez poder ayudar, saludos desde Buenos Aires


----------



## sonidosdeayer (Dic 15, 2013)

Hola saludos a todos


----------



## marhucmb (Dic 16, 2013)

Hola , saludos a todos


----------



## rodolfoochoa (Dic 16, 2013)

hola colegas,soy radio técnico en mi país y me agrada formar parte de esta comunidad con el fin de compartir y adquirir nuevos conocimientos y material didáctico que nos ayude a desarrollar mejor nuestro trabajo ,espero poder serles útil en alguna instancia....saludos¡¡¡¡


----------



## gazzu (Dic 17, 2013)

Hola superó que estén bien mi nombre es Rafael soy de la ciudad de México y soy técnico en electrónica actualmente estoy cursando la lic. En tecnologías e informaciónespero pueda aportar algo en estos foros.
Saludos


----------



## viriatorr (Dic 17, 2013)

Buenas a todos. Soy un aficionado a la electricidad y a la electrónica y espero aprender mucho con vosotros y aportar mi granito de arena cuando se pueda.


----------



## johnny chable (Dic 17, 2013)

hola, soy usuario nuevo y estoy apenas familiarizandome con el foro.
Soy de Mérida, Yucatán y soy pasante de ing. Mecatrónica.
Espero aprender mucho más en este foro y aportar en cuanto pueda.
Saludos


----------



## soryjero (Dic 17, 2013)

hola, soy nuevo por aqui y espero poder ayudar.

un saludo


----------



## pechan21 (Dic 17, 2013)

Hola buen dia soy un nuevo integrante de esta comunidad lo cual es un placer me agrada e interesa mucho la electronica por lo cual realiso esta profesion espero aprender lo mucho q pueda y aportar parte de mis pequenas experiencias en su momento


----------



## arkimen (Dic 17, 2013)

Hola, buenas noches. Soy estudiante espero ayudar y que me ayuden


----------



## nicolas vary (Dic 17, 2013)

hola a todos los que lean esto .soy ingeniero mecanico y megusta buscar respuestas a muchas de mis dudas .


----------



## Idecman (Dic 17, 2013)

Buenas, me llamo Pedro, de Las Palmas (Islas Canarias, españa, para los españoles), soy aficionado autodidacta a la electronica desde hace mucho, y esta me parece la mayor comunidad que hay en internet de aficionados a este tema, por eso me suscribo, estoy cansado de leer y no responder nada.
Un saludo a todos.



Por cierto, tengo 39 años


----------



## antonys (Dic 17, 2013)

hola a todos los que participan en este foro, soy Nuevo mi nombre es antony   espero aprender de los conocimientos y experiencias  de nuestra comunidad , es possible que tambien pueda aportar de acuerdo como se presenten los temas  , muchas gracias


----------



## RuGe (Dic 18, 2013)

Buenas tardes, soy una persona egresada de la carrera de Ing. electrónica, que se incorpora recién a un Foro como este, ya que me habían dicho que son muy buenos para ayudar y de tal manera apoyar a alguien que lo requiera, esto me lo comento un amigo, que también hace lo mismo. Espero que esto sea de mucha utilidad. gracias y saludos.


----------



## goscars (Dic 19, 2013)

Hola Soy Goscars y soy de Almirante Brown, Buenos Aires, Argentina. Saludo a todos colegas y aficionados soy tecnico electronico me recibi en 1991 ya tengo 41 años y aun sigo con el estaño el tester y el soldador. Ojala pueda aprender cosas nuevas que ignoro y ayude a quien sea con mis conocimientos. Me gustaria aprender sobre microcontroladores de atmel y pics y por otro lado mi experiencia es en reparacion de equipos de audio y tv y electrodomesticos en general. Me gusta realizar montajes y realizo mis propios pcb por serigrafia. Gracias y saludos nuevamente


----------



## sodro (Dic 19, 2013)

hola! soy de chile mi nombre es Sodro y soy ingeniero en sonido (especializado en refuerzo sonoro) con ganas de maximizar mis conocimientros de electronica para aplicarlos al sonido

Saludos!


----------



## Iturriaga10 (Dic 19, 2013)

Hola muy buen dia, soy mexicano soy tecnico en sistemas digitales y estamos en este foro para aprender nuevos conocimientos y dispuestos a ayudar


----------



## judith y holofernes (Dic 19, 2013)

Hola. Mi nombre es Néstor. Aunque no es mi actividad, me atrae la electrónica (audio y robótica). Me impresionaron los conocimientos y la experiencia de los miembros del foro, y su disposición a colaborar. Espero aprender, hacer y, en la medida en que logre algún resultado, devolver. Gracias.


----------



## diegoda (Dic 20, 2013)

hola gente linda del foro hoy me presento, mi nombre es diego soy de rosario musico aficionado un poco frustrado quizas por que soy de esas personas a las que no les gusta esperar al tiempo para aprender es una de mis mayores debilidades y bueno con el tiempoo uno aprende que nadie nace sabiendo y por eso hoy estoy aca para aprender de ustedes y de esta comunidad que espero me enseñe a armarme un par de cosas e intentar no quemar nada  bueno gente espero molestar bastante asi que me van a tener que aguantar con mis preguntas e inquietudes  

aasi que nada pulgar arriba  si estan contentos que una persona mas se una a esta hermosa comunidad 

gracias por leer...... D.D.C


----------



## nemus05 (Dic 20, 2013)

hola gente, encontre este foro por casulidad y es increible da gente q comparte cosas. soy nemus de zamora, y acabamos de montar una nueva radio. intentare compartir mis experiencias con todos vosotros, y aprender tambien de esta gran comunidad.

muchas gracias


----------



## Periche (Dic 20, 2013)

Buenas a todos, me llamo Raul y tengo 18 años. Estoy estudiando informatica y electronica (mediante pdf) y por eso estoy en este foro para aprender electronica. Me gustaria aprender todo sobre circuitos y componente, pero se que con vuestra ayuda podre aprender poco a poco. Si vosotros necesitais algo de informatica, solo hay que decirlo y os echo una mano.

Encantado y aqui me teneis.
Saludos.


----------



## mvecinam (Dic 21, 2013)

Hola a todos :Con estas letras quiero presentarme y ponerme a disposición del que pueda ayudar yo espero "leer" mucho aqui.
Un saludo.


----------



## luuismendoza (Dic 21, 2013)

hola a todos me llamo luis tengo 24 años estoy en este foro para apreender mas de la electronica y sobre lo que es acustica para sonido y hasi exponer mis experiencia..

saludos a todos..


----------



## DANIEL SCHONFELD (Dic 21, 2013)

Hola a todos soy daniel y estoy aprendiendo electronica y espero ser de utilidad para el que lo necesite en algun momento desde ya muchas gracias por aceptarme en foros de elctronica


----------



## lieri (Dic 22, 2013)

Hola a todos... soy Ezequiel...Gracias por aceptarme en el foro...espero poder ayudar a todos!!! Saludos


----------



## eguzman051 (Dic 22, 2013)

Buenas atodos mi nombre  Eduardo  jose guzman Nicaragua, saludos atodos gracias por aceptarme en el foro.  soy de Managua Nicaragua


----------



## itelsis2008 (Dic 22, 2013)

JOsé Vásquez desde la Isla Margarita Venezuela, agradecido por permitir participar


----------



## juantabletaoc (Dic 22, 2013)

Hola mi nombre Juan me gusta la electronica desde joven y  quiero seguir apendiendo todo lo relacionado a este fascinante mundo


----------



## nachokmk (Dic 23, 2013)

Hola soy Nacho, soy estudiante de desarrollo de productos electrónicos, saludos a todos


----------



## janzyngh (Dic 23, 2013)

Saludos a la comunidad.
Me llamo Janzyn Narvaez, soy de Perú. estoy graduado en Ing. Mecánico y Técnico Electrónico. Mi tendencia en los diseños de planos electrónicos analógicos y digitales, pic, arduino, amplificadores de audio, acústica y electroacústica. Espero ayudar y compartir recursos así como los que recibiré de ustedes.


----------



## montidevil (Dic 23, 2013)

Hola a todos me llamo Miguel Angel, Por motivos de trabajo y aficion poco a poco me estoy metiendo en electronica. Aqui estoy para aprender.


----------



## pitoncio (Dic 23, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Manuel y soy un aficionado a la electricidad y electrónica. Espero aprender aquí con todos vosotros.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## jc1407 (Dic 24, 2013)

Hola a todos y Feliz navidad!


----------



## alberto1012 (Dic 25, 2013)

Hola a Todos

Soy Alberto Camargo de Cali Colombia, aficionado a la electrónica,

es un gusto estar aca


----------



## isreal (Dic 25, 2013)

Buen día a todos 

Soy Israel Hernández y soy de la frontera norte de México y me gusta mucho la electrónica y me da mucho gusto estar en este sitio


----------



## salvador33 (Dic 26, 2013)

Hola me llamo salva soy tecnico electricista,he instalador de bt ami lo que me gusta es la electrónica,los robots y crear circuitos y demás cacharros.
Este foro lo voy a utilizar como una herramienta para aprender,compartir y perfe cionar mis conocimientos.
Soy programador de c y c# trabajo con pics y arduino.
Gracias por crear este foro


----------



## MarisaAvast (Dic 26, 2013)

Solo vengo de paso ... por algo que no entiendo muy bien
no se si estaré activa o no pero quien sabe
saludos.


----------



## juanes66 (Dic 26, 2013)

Hola, me llamo Juan y soy Ing Civil, pero me gustaria aprender algo de electronica.


----------



## luisraul1090 (Dic 27, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy Luis mi ramo es el control numerico y ultimamente con mi hija que estudia mecatronica 
he regresado a la automatizacion y la electronica, tambien desarollo de pcb con cadcam


----------



## key447 (Dic 27, 2013)

Hola, soy de Argentina. Me parece muy útil e instructivo el foro. No estoy en el tema pero espero aprender. Saludos.


----------



## kiyo69 (Dic 27, 2013)

hola compis 
soy nuevo en estos mundos y os deseo feliz año nuevo
gracias


----------



## Luciapass (Dic 27, 2013)

Hola! Mi nombre es Lucia y soy parte de una Radio Comunitaria en Córdoba, Argentina. Tenemos muchas veces dudas sobre cuestiones técnicas que hacen al funcionamiento de una radio FM.. Es por ello que ingresé en este foro, para que entre todxs podamos socializar los conocimientos que tenemos  Espero que podamos aprovechar este espacio que nos brinda la red!! 

Saludos!


----------



## Cootxii (Dic 27, 2013)

Hola! 
Mi nombre es Elias Altamirano y trabajo como encargado de electricidad en una planta de Mendoza, Argentina.
Espero poder comentarles mis dudas que me surgen en ocasiones y también poder asistir en las suyas.
Gracias!


----------



## pablo3012 (Dic 27, 2013)

Hola, saludos desde La Matanza, Buenos Aires, Argentina, espero aportar y aprender de este foro.


----------



## joch (Dic 27, 2013)

hola!! que gran gusto participar en este foro. He leído mucho acerca de la informacion que brindan sobre diferentes artefactos y como hacer para verificar el funcionamiento. Me parece muy importante el hecho de que las personas aportan su conocimiento con el objetivo de auxiliar a aquellos que no sabemos mucho de electronica. Mi nombre es Joch espero estar aca aprendiendo muchas cosas nuevas!!


----------



## manlon (Dic 27, 2013)

hola a todos y todas mi nombre es manuel y soy tecnico en electronica espero aprender mucho de ustedes.
feliz año para todos.

hola a todos y todas mi nombre es manuel y soy tecnico en electronica espero aprender mucho de ustedes.
feliz año para todos.



necesito tutoriales de mplab en español si alguno de ustedes me los facilita les agradezco.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 27, 2013)

manlon dijo:


> necesito tutoriales de mplab en español si alguno de ustedes me los facilita les agradezco.



http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&r...=gopfN3AG93cgzFKd-DB1xA&bvm=bv.58187178,d.cWc


----------



## Clint Eastwood (Dic 28, 2013)

Buenos días, me llamo Paco y me presento aquí en foro de electrónica por primera vez. Estoy embarcado en un proyecto que tengo en mente. Me gustaría hacerme mi propio CDI programable para mi Sanglas 350/4, espero  que me ayudéis ya que ando un poco pegado de electrónica. Un saludo a toda la comunidad desde Córdoba.

El Pajero


----------



## casiopeo (Dic 28, 2013)

hola, hace poco que me registre y solo quería presentarme y mandar un saludo a todo el foro


----------



## samaruco (Dic 28, 2013)

Hola a todos, 

    Soy nuevo en este foro. Estudie electrónica en su día pero por razones de trabajo mi rumbo cambió hace unos años, he encontrado este foro en el cual reciclarme, aprender y poner mis conocimientos por si pueden servir de ayuda.. 

 Un saludo.


----------



## pianist (Dic 28, 2013)

Hola Filiberto por aca de Puerto Rico espero aportar tanto como aprender, tecnico en electronica por 28 anos


----------



## keblax (Dic 28, 2013)

Buenas Noches, espero aprender mucho de vosotros, si alguien esta interesado en temas de Alta Tension y sistemas asociados puedo ayudarle. (dentro de la legalidad).  Sds.


----------



## vagapi (Dic 28, 2013)

Hola Buenas me llamo Valentín soy de la isla de Tenerife Islas Canarias quiero volver a empezar después de 
23 años con el mundo de la electrònica a ver que tal saludos coordiales a todos.


----------



## blasdr (Dic 28, 2013)

Hola a todos soy blas de Argentina, aficionado a la electronica muy buen foro saludos a todos.....


----------



## benjaipod (Dic 28, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy de Chile, estudiante de ingeniería en sonido


----------



## loszetos (Dic 29, 2013)

Hola, saludos a aquellos que se interesaron en la electrónica como a mi, espero mejorar en esta tema de la electrónica igualmente para uds., espero aprender, divertirme y suerte para todo aquel que este en el foro.
Soy de Perú- Arequipa; estudiante en Ing. Electronica


----------



## ricahrd (Dic 29, 2013)

Buenos dias mi nombre es Richard, soy tecnico en electromecanica y me gusta la electronica, espero obtener todo su apoyo y conseguir las dudas que tenga en este foro


----------



## Commando2007 (Dic 29, 2013)

Hola a todos,me presento, estudio de forma autodidacta y espero aprender mucho por aquí...

Saludos a todos


----------



## hguerrero123 (Dic 29, 2013)

Hola a todos Soy Hugo Guerrero G. Soy Ing. biomedico y mi interes esta en la electronica aplidad a la medicina!! Buen dia  a todos!!


----------



## ampasek (Dic 29, 2013)

Hola, tengo 17 años y me llamo Alexander Pasek, como el usuario de arriba quiere estudiar Ingeniería Biomédica. Espero aprender mucho aquí


----------



## ITASHISAMA (Dic 29, 2013)

Saludos estimados colegas de esta comunidad de FORO DE ELECTRONICA

Mi Nombre es Jimmy soy de Nic.Managua estudie lo que la Electronica a principios del 2005 la cula considero muy apasionante todo lo referido a esta Ciencia, actualmente laboro como tecnico en reparacion y mantenimiento de equipos de audio y video. me gusta el futbol. peleas como boxeo,UFC y WWE; asi como carrerras de autos y moto velicidad. aficionado a la informatica. 

cualquier consulta estoy a su dispocicion para poder apoyar con respecto a la electronica, ya que esta ciencia nunca se deja de aprender.


----------



## Casanovaronal (Dic 30, 2013)

Hola a todos en el foro me quiero adentrar a este mundo que es la electrónica y me pareció muy bueno este foro y decidí registrarme espero aprender mucho con ustedes y poder ayudar mientras valla aprendiendo


----------



## angel mendoza (Dic 30, 2013)

Hola soy Angel Mendoza, técnico electrónico, vivo en Distracción la estrella de la Guajira.Me inscribí en este foro con la intención de compartir ideas y conceptos con el fin de incrementar aun más mis conocimientos, los cuales pongo a disposición de ustedes.


----------



## Jimmy S (Dic 30, 2013)

Hola a todos pues soy Jimmy Sachún y vivo en el callao - PERU me gusta hacer proyectos de electronica saludos a todos


----------



## grammostola (Dic 31, 2013)

Hola mi nombre es Andrés Quiroga y soy estudiante de electronica! un gusto participar de este gran foro! saludos a todos y espero que tengan un gran 2014


----------



## malibu (Dic 31, 2013)

buen dia para todos y que este año que esta por comensar sea de exitos y vendiciones 
mi nombre es Eduardo Romo conosco muy poco de electronica pero quiero aprender me gusta la musica tengo un pequeño equipo de sonido el cual quiero seguir asiendo crecer ademas tengo un pequeño show de payasitos espero que si en algo pudiera apoyar lo hare con gusto saludos cordiales


----------



## pascacioc (Dic 31, 2013)

Feliz  años a todos gracias por aceptarme   .....


Saludos desde costa rica


----------



## Mikavamp (Ene 1, 2014)

Hola Feliz Año a todos 

Soy Maria, estudiante de Ing. Electrónica.

Saludos desde Venezuela


----------



## dimasram (Ene 1, 2014)

Acá  desde Panamá.  buscando aprender mas sobre la electrónica y aplicaciones prácticas.


----------



## cuma (Ene 2, 2014)

Me parece un sitio fenomenal para aprender electrónica, muchas gracias.


----------



## nivek19 (Ene 2, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Kevin soy de Perú tengo 17 años y soy aficionado a la informática. Hice un curso para especializarme en ensamblaje y reparación de microcomputadores a los 16 años, desde allí me interese bastante por la electrónica y la verdad que esta página es de gran ayuda  para despejar dudas y ayudar a otras personas. Un saludo a todos y espero que culminen sus proyectos satisfactoriamente.


----------



## Papatero (Ene 2, 2014)

Hola, bueno al final me he decidido a registrarme, cabe decir que conocia esta web desde hace mas de 3 años, os he leido y seguido desde que la descubri, es un pozo de informacion valiosisima, con un monton de conocimientos posteados.

La falta de tiempo para dedicarle a mis hobbys ha hecho que no estubiera por la labor de seguiros de forma continua, me vais a perdonar por ello.


Nada felicitar a los moderadores por la tremenda labor de la web y al resto de usuarios por hacer de esta web una biblia.


Y mis mejores deseos para este 2014 a tod@s.


----------



## Dubiangt7 (Ene 2, 2014)

mi nombre es Dubian me gusta mucho la electronica y quisiera aprender por medio de este foro componentes  para aplicarlos en mis cosas y ser practico en mi vida me han recomendado mucho este foro espero ser util mas adelante, aprender de sus conocimientos para aplicarlos mas adelante gracias a  todos


----------



## eleclui (Ene 2, 2014)

Hola! A empezar el año aprendiendo por aquí!

Feliz año!


----------



## gil cantillo hernandez (Ene 3, 2014)

Mi nombre es Gil Guillermo Cantillo de Cartagena Colombia, tengo 50 años , soy mecánico industrial pero he trabajado en electricidad y soy muy aficionado a la electrónica ya que mi padre fue electricista y técnico en electrónica cuando todabia se usaba hasta los tubos en la radio. Reparo tv y mi afición es el sonido mas que todo los amplificadores, en mi tierra Caribe somos muy apasionados a los equipos potentes y siempre el cliente quiere que se les fabriquen de gran potencia , así llegué al foro, invito a los que no son de acá busquen en Youtube el Piko Rey de Rocha ahí se darán cuenta como desean las persona esas máquinas, de todos manera gracias por su recibimiento y espero poder colaborar en lo que pueda, gracias de ante mano, Dios me los bendiga y éste año sea de mucha prosperidad para todos . Confíen en Dios el lo puede todo.


----------



## aristoteles (Ene 3, 2014)

mi nombre es aristoteles carreño de barranquilla colombia soy aficionado a la electronica 
y estoy contento de haber ingresado a ca


----------



## jomar292 (Ene 3, 2014)

Ante todo Feliz Año para todos. Me llamo José soy autodidacta en cuestiones de electrónica, tema que me apasiona, y cuando efectúo alguna consulta por google, recurrentemente me surge este sitio en el cual e solucionado muchas de mis dudas lo que me motivo a suscribirme. Desde ya muchas muchas gracias.


----------



## franc0 (Ene 3, 2014)

Antes que nada desear un feliz 2014 a todos los amigos del foro, creo que nunca me presente en el foro lo siento;
Mi nombre es Franco Fortun, la electronica lo tomo como un muy buen pasatiempo, ya que es muy amplio el campo y uno no deja de aprender eso es lo que mas me gusta y pues me gusta aplicar dodo lo que se lee en en foro y asi aprender mas de los amigos y sus consejos
muchas gracias


----------



## gambo85 (Ene 3, 2014)

Hola soy Sergio y no se mucho de electrónica


----------



## claudiovc (Ene 3, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Claudio y no se nada en especial de electronica, tengo 18 pero me gusta mucho el tema y puedo aprender muy facil, asi que estoy aqui para aprender y hacer mis ideas  gracias de antemano!


----------



## microviajero (Ene 3, 2014)

Buenas noches. En primer lugar deseo a todos los miembros un 2014 pleno de progresos y sueños realizados. En wegundo lugar, presentarme: soy de Medellín, jubilado, y gran aficionado (aprendiz) a la electronica. Deseo aprender mucho en este gran foro de personas que saben compartir. Saludos a todos.


----------



## rsv4 (Ene 4, 2014)

Muy buenas mi nombre es Ivan, soy de España, La Rioja, y realmente me encanta el tema pero no tengo ni idea... jejejejejeejeje espero aprender un poquillo.!!!!!


----------



## jorge l hernandez (Ene 4, 2014)

buenas buenas buenas mi nombre es jorge y soy muy aficionado a todo lo que tenga que ver con electronica. Gracias por el aporte de todos


----------



## warrior (Ene 4, 2014)

Hola a todos! Me presento, mi nombre es Diego Guerrero, 37 años y viviendo en Cordoba Argentina. Hace tiempo que leo este gran foro! Muy buen aporte de todos por todas partes del mundo. Soy muy aficionado del tema audio, parlantes, baffles y amplificadores de audio Saludos!


----------



## andres 2014 (Ene 4, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es andres me uni a este foro con el fin de recabar informacion referida al audio car... les deseo un muy feliz año para todos..


----------



## pedroto (Ene 4, 2014)

Hola buenas me llamo Pedro 44 tacos ya,me gusta la electronica, mecanica,manualidades en general aunque no me dedico a ello soy un apasionado....desearos feliz año a todos


----------



## gatinflo (Ene 4, 2014)

hola a todos mi nombre es jesus y me interesa la electronica no soy  un electronico solo me gusta saber un poco de todo y  en este foro he leido cosas bastante interesantes


----------



## josegabrielbh (Ene 4, 2014)

Hola a todos, los felicito por sus conocimientos y su generosidad. Soy ingeniero mecánico y tengo algunos conocimientos de electrónica y para mi realmente es un pasatiempo bien divertido. 
Gracias por todo.


----------



## jesusmolo (Ene 4, 2014)

soy electronico, dedicado al mantenimiento de equipos electronicos, video y redes. soy nuevo en el campo de la programacion, pero siempre me ha llamado la atencion, contento de ver la colaboracion de este foro y todos los participantes, cuenten con un amigo mas y un alumno dispuesto para aprender de todos ustedes. muchas gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2014)

bienvenidos todos al foro ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## LucasBailen (Ene 5, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy electricista y aficionado a la electrónica, espero aprender mucho, con y de vosotros, y yo apartare lo que pueda, gracias a todos por esta posibilidad.


----------



## dtsdav186 (Ene 5, 2014)

Buenos días, soy aficionado a la electrónica,  espero poder aprender mucho de Uds 

Saludos!


----------



## xragon (Ene 5, 2014)

Hy
 My name is dragos and I like electronics


----------



## Darkdykk (Ene 5, 2014)

Mi nombre es Mauricio Chacha, soy de Macas-Ecuador, tengo 17 años, soy estudiante de Tercero de Bachillerato Comun, estoy empezando recien con esto haci que soy un novaton algo completo, ya con varios proyectos de electro mecanica como amplificadores que lo hacia por diversion, pero ya para este ultimo año de secundaria se me ocurrio hacer un amplificador de audio de 400w como proyecto de grado, y la verdad no hecho aun uno. 
Me gustaria que compartieran sus conociemientos conmigo, consejos, formas de armalo, las conecciones, los transistores, la placa etc. la verdad me ayudaria mucho, entre a este foro buscando paginas de ayuda sobre amplificadores y como construirlos y esta pagina me llamo muco la atencion.
SALUDOS!!


----------



## Airsoftdummy (Ene 5, 2014)

Buenas, Soy un chico de Zaragoza, España; y actualmente trabajo de electricista industrial y programando algún PLC ,pero me gustaría aprender mas sobre electrónica ya que tengo muchos proyectos en mente para el deporte/hobby que practico que es el airsoft un cordial saludo a todos y gracias de ante mano.


----------



## aristoteles (Ene 5, 2014)

mi nombre es Aristoteles carreño soy nuevo soy aficionado a la electronica


----------



## jorgevph (Ene 5, 2014)

Hola a todo mi nombre es Jorge, soy de Perú, mi hobby es la electrónica, espero compartir lo poquito que conozco de electrónica y aprender mucho.
Gracias


----------



## robertojoa (Ene 6, 2014)

Mi nombre es Roberto Joa, soy de República Dominicana.. Un saludo muy grande a la persona y amigo del foro.
Tengo solo 17 años un niño todavía 

Soy estudiante de electronica, estudio electronica en un Politecnico (Una Secundaria con una carrera Tecnica). 

Sé mas o menos de electronica analogica y un poco con microcontroladore, porque vivo investigando. 

ya he hecho vario Proyecto de electronica.

Mi primer proyecto que me impacto fue hace Un Cube Led 3x3x3. 

y estoy en este foro porque quiero aprender mas sobre electronica y si tengo alguna duda me gusta pregunta y se que habra amigo que me respondera sobre mi duda...

Pienso estudiar Telematica en la universidad y quiero hacer un tecnologo o una carreta técnica  de mecatronica.. Porque me gusta mucho  la robotica

Gracias.


----------



## TIORIV (Ene 6, 2014)

Hola Soy Marcelo,de Pergamino,Argentina.Tengo un estudio de video y me dedico a la realización de vídeos documentales e institucionales,estudie electrónica hace muchos años,pero, aunque no sea mi fuente de trabajo siempre estoy haciendo algún proyectito,para aplicarlo a lo que yo hago


----------



## ggmeister (Ene 6, 2014)

Buenas a todos , es un honor formar parte de esta comunidad y espero colaborar en lo que pueda una vez sea mas experimentado en la materia.


----------



## nicocp96 (Ene 6, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Nicolás y tengo 17 años, soy de la ciudad de Campana Buenos Aires y llegue a esta comunidad para poder aprender, compartir y cuando pueda ayudar, ya que mis conocimientos no son tan amplios en cuanto a la materia; aun asi pienso progresar y mejorar tanto en el aprendizaje y el conocimiento como como persona. Les doy las gracias a todos y les deseo suerte


----------



## eiver (Ene 6, 2014)

hola mi nombre es eiver soy de popayan Colombia y es un gusto pertenecer a esta gran comunidad donde  donde es un privilegio estar rodeado de personas que tienen mucho conocimiento... espero también aportar mi granito de arena en lo que pueda.


----------



## Marchus (Ene 6, 2014)

Hola soy Marcelo de argentina y me parece increible este foro sobre electronica, de un tiempo a esta parte me puse en movimiento nuevamente en proyectos de electronica ya que los tenia abandonados, espero poder colaborar con esta comunidad.


----------



## ElecAmateur (Ene 6, 2014)

Hola Soy Javier,
Soy estudiante, y un aficionado a la electronica, trabajo con computadores software and hardware, pero me gusta mas la electronica, siempre he podido consegir informacion mirando el forum, con toda la informacion dada por los colaboradores es facil obtener la informacion que uno necesita.

Pero este for es el mejor


----------



## TPTECHNICIAN (Ene 6, 2014)

Hola, me llamo mauro, soy autodidacta y nuevo en el mundo de los microcontroladores. Espero aprender e intercambiar ideas. Saludos.


----------



## juankar209 (Ene 7, 2014)

buenas tardes mi nombre es juan, soy tecnologo en mecatronica. espero reforzar mas sobre microcontroladores


----------



## vook2000 (Ene 7, 2014)

holas, soy fernando, no estoy seguro si me presenté (tengo cuenta desde hace años p*e*ro hasta hace poco q*ue* pregunté jaja) p*e*ro con todo aquí me presento..... saludos!!


----------



## tarteras5 (Ene 8, 2014)

Hola a todos soy Rubén y espero poder aportar algo a la comunidad.Saludos


----------



## cristobalwax (Ene 8, 2014)

Hola soy cristobal , un aficionado un poco principiante en la electrónica y espero sobre todo lograr entender temas elementales sobre esta , los cuales no comprendo en su totalidad , muchas gracias


----------



## reaper1994 (Ene 8, 2014)

hola, no se si alguien en realidad se tomara su tiempo para leer todos los mensajes, pero bueno, me llamo david, y cuando entre al foro era estudiante de cbtis de la especialidad de electronica, hoy soy estudiante de ingenieria robotica industrial, en Esime Azcapotzalco, del IPN, espero que me puedan ayudar, por ahora estoy muy interesado en aprender bien a programar pics en especial el 16f1826, se encender leds y hacer rutinas de tiempo pero quiero hacer un pwm y otras mas cosas analogicas , espero que me puedan ayudar, bueno en fin, gracias


----------



## pesibo (Ene 9, 2014)

Hola a todos, Feliz año. Mi nombre es Pedro y me dedico a reparar aparatos electrónicos. Es estupendo que hayan foros donde consultar dudas y poder aportar conocimientos.


----------



## mikiAx (Ene 9, 2014)

Hola Soy Alex 
Soy  aficionado a la electrónica, trabajo con computadores software y harreare,  me gusta mas la electrónica, y soy nuevo en el foro espero que puedan ayudar en las dudas que tengo


----------



## facusoft (Ene 9, 2014)

Hola soy Facundo, de San Lorenzo aficionado desde chico a la electronica.
La viola me llevo a experimentar con la electronica por parte de los efectos y la amplificacion, eso me llevo a  
experimentar con la informatica.

Pero al Volver a la viola vuelvo a la electronica, re tarado lo mio...


----------



## muela2005 (Ene 9, 2014)

saludos desde madrid a todos los que estan por aca y que sepan que soy segidor de todos los maestros....me uno en lo que pueda ayudar. si puedo gracias


----------



## foroelectronico (Ene 10, 2014)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, soy Pedro un aficionado a la electrónica y me gustaría que me ayudáran a resolver dudas y consejos para diseñar circuitos electrónicos y en temas de electrónica. Gracias


----------



## Danylo (Ene 10, 2014)

Hola buenas noches. Soy Danilo de San Martin, Buenos Aires. 
Llegué al foro por una necesidad, la verdad que no tengo mucho conocimiento del tema y necesito la ayuda de los que saben.
Gracias por el espacio!


----------



## kenaybest (Ene 11, 2014)

hola a todos soy estudiante de ing en eletricidad pero me gusta mucho la electronica tambien


----------



## Pedro Roman Campos (Ene 11, 2014)

Hola  soy un amante de la electronica en gral gracias por recibirme en esta comunidad y espero que este año sea el definitivo para sus respuestas en todo orden vivo en un pueblo pequeño llamado pelequen sexta region de chile donde los problemas de electronica industrial son enormes ya que es una zona donde hay mucha maquinaria roborizada  y gruas electricas espero aprender mas de uds.y gracias por todo


----------



## joelaquino (Ene 11, 2014)

Hola soy dominicano tengo 19 años de edad y soy técnico en electrónica, vivo en la romana en la parte norte les doy gracia por este foro y espero poder ayudarles si tienen problemas y que uds me puedan ayudar ami


----------



## luisCYL (Ene 11, 2014)

Hola a todos y gracias por aseptarme para formar parte del foro en lo q*ue* podamos ayudar aqui estamos, espero con ansias aprender de todos, gracias


----------



## conejo538 (Ene 11, 2014)

buenas tardes desde la ciudad de oaxaca a toda la comunidad soy un egresado de electrónica y deseo aclarar algunas dudas que me han surgido ya en el campo de trabajo agradeceré mucho su información y aclaración que de ustedes pueda recibir y gracias por dejarme pertenecer a su mesa de trabajo


----------



## Alvarof0 (Ene 11, 2014)

Estoy en la Ciudad de México, en el Estado de México, soy medico general pero me gusta contruir en mis tiempos libres algo de electronica, como lamparas de LED, he realizado un generador eolico con aspas de pvc conectados a un motor de imanes, quiero hacer uno mejor y contruir un regulador de voltage, me interesa saber mas sobre paneles solares, este foro es enorme, espero encontrar proyectos para mis tiempos libres.


----------



## pipebass (Ene 12, 2014)

espectacular sitio para los que les encanta la electronica, espero aprender muchas cosas nuevas y armar proyectos en ratos libres y vacaciones  saludos


----------



## selenita (Ene 12, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Emilio, y soy tecnico electronico, mi especialidad son las maquinas electronicas, tragaperras, pinball y algunas cosillas mas. Espero poder ayudar y ser ayudado por esta comunidad.


----------



## Crespucho Viejo (Ene 12, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Carlos, soy de la ciudad de Gualeguay, provincia de Entre Ríos en Argentina , nuevo en esto de Foros pero me gusta aprender, me gustó la página y por eso estoy aquí. Estoy interesado en leds y buscando como aprovechar aparatos y cosas que otros tiran (entre ellos mis hijos) radios, fuentes de pc, lamparas BC, etc., etc., etc., aclaro que no sé casi nada (a pesar de mis ,,, 57), un abrazo a todos.


----------



## @f2504 (Ene 12, 2014)

wow! hace mucho no entraba por acá y a todas estas no me había presentado jajajaja 
mi nombre es Andrés y soy estudiante (todavía) de Ingeniería Eléctrica y Electrónica
espero poder ser de ayuda en este foro


----------



## rodrigo159 (Ene 12, 2014)

buenas soy rodrigo estudio electronica, esta muy bien la pagina y espero colaborar bastante!!!


----------



## RafaVic (Ene 12, 2014)

Muy buenas noches, antes de nada me presento por cortesía y respeto frente a todos los miembros del foro. Me llamo Rafa, tengo 21 años, y soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica Industrial y Automática en la UPCT, en Cartagena, España. El tema de la electrónica me viene de pequeño, desde siempre me gustaba "trastear" y probar, y recuerdo las largas conversaciones con mi padre explicandome y contándome, ya que el también entiende mucho de electrónica, aparte de que el es radioaficionado, aunque actualmente ya no practica, y siempre ha estado como "mentor" noches enteras. Quizás lo lleve en la sangre. Concretamente procedo de Alemania, Freiburg im Breisgau, aunque lleve aqui ya desde los seis años.. Y bueno no quiero dar mas la brasa, mas que nada decir que me considero del tipo de estudiantes que "practica y siente su carrera como devoción", trato con Arduino, estoy en un grupo de estudiantes, IEEE Rama UPCT, reciente ingresado, y bueno, aparte de las cañas de los viernes tambien paso noches enteras trasteando internet, Multisim, el software de diseño electrónico que uso junto al layout designer Ultiboard, y soldador encendido. Despues de pasarme un poco y cansaros de leer, voy a decir que consultaré dudas con vosotros, e intentaré resolver y ayudar lo mejor y humilde que puedo. Un gran saludo a todos del grandioso mundo electrónico!  

PD. Si algun UPCTero que avise!


----------



## juan2222 (Ene 12, 2014)

hola a todos buenas tardes, mi nombre es juan carlos soy de peru ,y estudiante de ing electronica espero poder colaborar con la comunidad y despejar las dudas que tengo con respecto a la electronica ya que es mi pasión saludos a todos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## javialvar (Ene 13, 2014)

Buenas tardes a todos, soy Javi de Bilbao (España), soy aficionadillo a los PIC´s y a la electrónica en general.


----------



## frasbepan (Ene 13, 2014)

Hola aficionado a esto de la electrónica, un saludo a todos.


----------



## kakemarake (Ene 13, 2014)

jorgevph dijo:


> Hola a todo mi nombre es Jorge, soy de Perú, mi hobby es la electrónica, espero compartir lo poquito que conozco de electrónica y aprender mucho.
> Gracias



hola soy de españa  palma de mallorca baleares , me dedico  a emisoras de fm


----------



## editor (Ene 14, 2014)

hola a todos mi nombre es juan Córdoba Ríos, soy chocoano, soy educador de matemática y me gusta mucho la electrónica. me gustaría llegar a tener mi propio negocio de electrónica(me interesa mucho todo lo relacionado con el sonido)


----------



## ismaelmol (Ene 14, 2014)

hola soy cubano y vivo en EUA estudie y me gradue en mi pais de ingeniero mecanico , hace mucho no me conectaba y se que me perdi de mucho aprendizaje , me gusta la electronica , espero poder aportar y a la vez aprender , gracias y que dios les bendiga mucho.


----------



## creador (Ene 15, 2014)

Hola a todos 
Me llamo Francisco Lopez de Colombia,me especializo en electricidad y electrónica de motocicletas....
Espero que podamos crecer juntos y compartir conocimientos


----------



## Angel_negro13 (Ene 15, 2014)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro me llamo José Alfredo y soy de México, estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, espero poder aprender algo de ustedes, asi como aportar algo de ayuda, gracias de antemano.


----------



## fedeleb (Ene 15, 2014)

Hola electrónicos. Soy Federico, vivo en San Juan, Argentina. Estudio Electrónica y leo este foro ya que es una de mis pasiones y quiero aprender mas de él. He hecho muchos proyectos básicos y quiero profundizar mas mis conocimientos. Saludos a todos


----------



## jukar (Ene 15, 2014)

Hola. Mi nombre es Juankar. Vivo en Murcia y soy aficionado a la electrónica. Mi nivel es muy básico. Espero aprender en el foro y compartir todo lo que pueda.
Un saludo!


----------



## alberfa (Ene 15, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Alberto soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina 
Soy tecnico electronico con 30 años de experiecia en Tv Audio y LCD
Gracias por permitime integrar el foro 
Saludos


----------



## ventolera (Ene 16, 2014)

hola me llamo paco soi de malaga.

saludos a todos.


----------



## MEDOZ (Ene 16, 2014)

Saludos a todos, Mi nombre es Misael Medos, 

Soy de Republica Dominicana, Ingeniero en Computacion, y Electromecanico proximamente
jefe de diseño y desarrollo electronico de NCG Technology Inc.,,, Y Miembro del centro de investigacion y desarrollo de nuevas tecnologya en neuro ciencia, e Inteligencia Artificial..
Estoy en disposicion de ayudar sin ningun interez en temas relacionado a Robotica, Mecatronica, neurotecnologia, Electronica, Energia Renovable, Diseño Digital,, Ect...

Muchas Gracias...


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 16, 2014)

a los nuevos integrantes de este gran foro de habla hispana. Sean todos bienvenidos!!!


----------



## willyhandyman (Ene 16, 2014)

Hola soy de puerto rico y trabajo por mi cuenta en reparaciones generales  Handyman y me gusta mucho la electronica, gracias por permitirme ingresar en este foro, espero aprender de todos ustedes y poder aportar en algunos de los temas en el futuro.


----------



## kingg (Ene 16, 2014)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro, espero podamos compartir, dese ya gracias a todos
Kingg


----------



## guspipol (Ene 17, 2014)

hola soy gustavo, ahora mismo soy un alebin en electronica pero siempre se me ha dado bien arreglar pequeñas cosas, consolas electrodomesticos, etc. (sin mucha complicacion). he dado con el foro y espero que con ustedes poco a poco vaya ampliando mis conocimientos gracias a vosotros.


----------



## alvaroevm (Ene 17, 2014)

hola soy ernesto y pues me gustaria saber un poco mas de la electronica y colaborar en lo que pueda.


----------



## petrolhead (Ene 18, 2014)

Hola a toda la comunidad.

Me registro en el foro en busca de ayuda para mis reparaciones domésticas, los iniciados... Ya sabéis, "briconsejos"!

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Edison Yepes (Ene 18, 2014)

hola compañeros 
saludos a todos 
si necesitan algo con mucho   gusto.

muy bueno estar enlasados  y hacer una gran red de informacion.


----------



## pedrocas (Ene 18, 2014)

Mi nombre es pedro castañeda, soy jubilado hace 9 años y tecnico en electronica desde 1976 el nombre de mi taller  es SERVI-PECAS estoy empesando en la reparacion de lavadoras, este a sido mi sueño desde muy joven.
Saludos a todos


----------



## fjvf70 (Ene 18, 2014)

Saludos desde venezuela. Trabajo con electronica industrial y soy un gran aficionado a todo lo relativo al audio y computacion.
  Dispuesto a colaborar con toda la comunidad de este foro. 

  Un gran saludo


----------



## zacar (Ene 18, 2014)

Me inscribí en este foro con la intención de compartir ideas y conceptos con el fin de incrementar aun más mis conocimientos, los cuales pongo a disposición de ustedes. Me llamo zacarias y estoy con el tema de las UPS y los SAIS.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 19, 2014)

Bienvenidos todos al foro


----------



## sorfer777 (Ene 19, 2014)

espero aprender mucho de este foro gracias, bienvenidos a este foro


----------



## skayner (Ene 19, 2014)

saludos desde Perú soy aficionado a la electrónica y músico de profesión, espero aprender muchas cosas con sus consejos y experiencias. Gracias x la bienvenida


----------



## Edison Yepes (Ene 19, 2014)

buenos dias 
mi nombre es EDISON YEPES 

soy tecnologo  en telecomunicaciones 
soy tecnico en reparacion de computadores 
tecnico en audio y video
curso que hice de reparacion de lavadoras  y neveras 

manejo los tecnicos de  medellin colombia   entre todos 
hacemos charlas tecnicas .
nos reunimos  los domingos de  11:00am  a 3:00 pm

tambien hacemos curso  en una entida  llamada  sena 

si necesitan alguna informacion con mucho gusto.


gracias por la atencion prestada.


 ¿ seria muy bueno hacer video conferencias con  otras ciudades  via skype 
y contactarnos todos.  ?

y en espera de una respuesta.


----------



## Nicolas290 (Ene 19, 2014)

Buenos dias soy aficionado a la electronica y me han regalado una fuente de laboratorio,  YP-1820 DC POWER SUPPLY, la cual no funciona.
Desconozco si ha sido manipulada.
Alguien tendría el diagrama del circuito para comprobar que no han modificado el mismo.
Gracias de antemano.
Atentamente
Nicolás


----------



## estambul (Ene 19, 2014)

Hola. Y "merhaba" tambien. Soy una ingeniera civil de Turquia, Estambul. Perdoname por mi español, hace muchos años desde mi ultima curso. Busco a una persona, creo que es un ingeniero electronico. Me ha dicho su profession pero no estoy seguro.

Estuve viajando a Puerto Iguazu desde Foz de Iguaçu en 30rd de Diciembre 2013 con mi amiga. Estabamos esperando y él llegó. Nos ayudó mucho y hablamos un poco. En la frontera de Argentina, cuando estabamos en la officina, él dejó por su ciudad. No pude decir gracias. Y ahora no sabe nada sobre él. 

Si ustedes saben alguien, a un ingeniero, que viajaba desde Rio de Janeiro por Foz de Iguaçu, ¿pueden informarme o decirle? Sabe que estoy buscando un milagro pero creo en internet. 

Muchas gracias.
Ozlem


----------



## ismaelmol (Ene 19, 2014)

lo siento no poder ayudarte , pero pasare tu mensaje , yo radico en EUA


----------



## ravijorge (Ene 20, 2014)

Que tal, es mi segundo mensaje en el foro y siempre estaba acostumbrado a leer y empaparme de conocimientos. Me llamo Jorge Luis, tengo 34 años y estudié electrónica en la época de las calculadoras HP49G y TI, terminé mi carrera en la especialidad de potencia y siento que no aprendí nada de electrónica más por que la Secretaría de Educación Pública (Institución de Educación en México) nos obliga a estudiar materias totalmente obsoletas, lo cuál tienes que aplicar matemáticas, derivadas, integrales etc... Y desde que Internet surge como auge en la información me he dedicado a estudiar por mi cuenta y salir adelante. Nuevamente adquiero los conocimientos básicos y me he estado armando de coraje para construir un amplificador valvular o de bulbos. Por el momento leo libros y descargo para poder salir adelante. Me siento novato y estoy para cualquier ayuda pero menos de electrónica por que siento que no sé nada jejejej. Saludos desde México.


----------



## H1Z4N (Ene 20, 2014)

hola a todos, no conocía este foro, soy estudiante de GM de teleco, y me cuesta pillar el ritmo, con la ayuda de este foro espero conseguirlo, un saludo!


----------



## Lluis213 (Ene 20, 2014)

Hola,

Me llamo Lluís y soy de Valencia.

He estado leyendo este foro gracias a Google para obtener documentación más que nada por ganas de aprender un poco de electrónica ya que no se mucho, y final mente me he decidido a registrarme y participar 

¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## Electromax (Ene 20, 2014)

Saludos desde Mexico... soy ingeniero electronico


----------



## rypran68 (Ene 20, 2014)

desde los limites de mexico y guatemala les saluda jose antonio reyes soy tecnico y espero encontrar ayuda y tambien con la poca experiecia ayudar a otros gracias a este foro por abrirme las puertas.


----------



## juantabletaoc (Ene 20, 2014)

Hola
Entro a este foro para aprender sobre electronica este tema me interesa desde que estaba pequeño


----------



## Luis MMiguel (Ene 21, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro:
Dando unas vueltas por este lugar, me gusto y aquí estoy, espero que pueda ayudar y que me ayuden, porque el saber no ocupa lugar. Entre algunas actividades es la electrónica, por supuesto que la electrónica abarca muchos temas y la gente se cree que sabemos de todo y muy lejos de la realidad, si lo pudiéramos comparar con la medicina, diríamos que el arranque es de medicina general, pero luego vienen las especialidades que hoy están muy bien definidas. Pues bien mi trabajo está más bien centrado en Radio-Frecuencia, pero se toca un poquito de todo.
La verdad que uno llega a la conclusión de que yo solo sé que no se nada. Espero que me ayudéis, que yo en lo que pueda echare una mano. Por cierto lugar centro de España-Madrid. Recibir un fuerte abrazo. Luis Miguel.


----------



## masiluli (Ene 21, 2014)

Buenas y santas. Me presento.. Me llamo Pablo Resch, vivo en Argentina, Buenos Aires y tengo 28 años.
a diferencia de ustedes sé poco y nada de electrónica pero así y todo quiero armar un amplificador clase A pura de 100+100w. Tengo pasión por el sonido Hi-end pero llegué tan solo a comprar parlantes, hasta el ampli no pude y dentro de poco voy a ser padre así que por el momento más que imposible gastar 6000 u$s en un ampli. Mi idea es armar un amplificador de ese tipo.. espero me puedan dar una mano ya que vi y lei prácticamente todo el foro en relación a este tema. Pero solo vi poco info sobre uno con esa potencia.
Mil gracias!


----------



## cocolucas73 (Ene 21, 2014)

Buenas tardes compañeros un saludo desde el norte de Veracruz   de parte de cocolucas73


----------



## sedan899 (Ene 21, 2014)

saludos a todos los miembros del foro , me llamo jose luis, soy de venezuela y aficionado a la electronica, excelente pagina


----------



## PUSCAS VICTOR (Ene 21, 2014)

Buenas noces.
Hola a todos miembros del foro.Soy rumano-ROMANIA-TG.MURES.Mi nombre es VICTOR(rosmarin) pensioner.Activo foro Romano ELFORUM nombre  ROSMARIN .Gracias por aceptarme.Espero poder ayudar.GRACIAS


----------



## lautta (Ene 21, 2014)

hola me uno al foro soy de argentina bs as tandil y me interesa la electrónica en este momento estoy arando un transmisor de fm y ya me han ayudado con una que otra duda . tengo 18 años y estoy terminado la secundaria y esto me insentiba para saber que es lo q realmente me gusta y seguir estudiando. saludos


----------



## narfp17 (Ene 22, 2014)

buenas! soy Fran y espero echar una mano y que me ayuden en algún tema! Muchas gracias!


----------



## manolete63 (Ene 22, 2014)

Hola me llamo Manolo soy de Madrid España,me gusta mucho la electronica,haber si pudiera ayudar


----------



## benanciox (Ene 22, 2014)

Hola, soy Fran, soy ingeniero técnico industrial en la especialidad de electronica industrial y estudiante de ingeniería electrónica en la universidad y de Málaga. 

Llevo varios años registrado pero no he participado casi nada, únicamente he consultado respuestas a dudas que planteaba la gente, pero desde que adquirí hace no mucho mi primer programador de pics, he redescubierto mi pasión por la electrónica, así que vengo a ayudar con mis humildes conocimientos y a saciarme con los vuestros.

Saludos


----------



## jesicas (Ene 22, 2014)

hola, soy Lucas, hace 15 años que soy dj. y ahora me estoy iniciando en el tema del sonido profesional, me confunden algunas cosas como la cantidad de marcas que hay actualmente en el mercado pero bueno. espero poder ayudar con mi poca experiencia en el tema y que me puedan ayudar ami tambien. saludos y gracias


----------



## oscartv (Ene 23, 2014)

Gracias por aceptarme en este foro.
Soy Oscar, técnico en electrónica; saludos para todos los integrantes de forosdeelctronica.com


----------



## sisten32 (Ene 23, 2014)

Bien gracias, a todos los que conforman este foros. tengo poco conocimiento en electrónica pero trajo en esto.y se que voy aprender mucho aquí


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Ene 23, 2014)

Buenas!
Soy Pablo de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Tengo 27 años, y soy analista programador.

Con respecto a la electrónica soy un completo neófito en el tema 
Justamente me registre para iniciarme en el tema de a poco, ya que quiero llevar a cabo un par de proyectos en los que la tengo que aplicar si o si.

Saludos!


----------



## kat3 (Ene 23, 2014)

Hola, me llamo nando, quiero mandaros un saludo desde España. Tambien comentar que soy aficionado a la electronica, y aunque ya sea un poco mayor, espero aprender de este foro.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Yondi1972 (Ene 23, 2014)

Hola me presento .soy un aficionado de la electrónica .
Soy de Madrid . Me registrado en este foro por que me es muy útil para mis pequeños conocimientos un saludo


----------



## gri (Ene 24, 2014)

Hola!
soy Orlando de Perú, me gusta mucho la electrónica armar circuitos a pesar que no e estudiado esta carrera, pero con bastantes conocimientos y mucha lectura por mi mismo XD, espero aportar con algunos conocimientos y que me ayuden en algunas dudas. 
saludos a todos.


----------



## flexha101 (Ene 24, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy Raul, vivo en León, España y soy estudiante de desarrollo de productos electronicos.


----------



## bicielectrica (Ene 24, 2014)

Hola amigos, soy Borja desde valencia. Me encanta la electrónica desde pequeño, nunca estudié nada pero mi vida está ligada a ella. Arreglo lo que cae en mi mano y me gusta. Un saludo a todos!!


----------



## mimie64 (Ene 24, 2014)

Hola a todos
Me llamo mimie64 de Portugal.
Soy un apasionado de la programación en VB6, Pic16F877, Proteus, y electrónica.
Larga vida a este maravilloso foro!


----------



## Dan2013 (Ene 24, 2014)

Buenas, mi nombre es Daniel Eduardo Polanco y vivo en la Provincia de San Cristobal, Republica Dominicana.

Soy Iniciado en este maravilloso mundo de la electronica. Desde que vi una tarjeta electronica, tuve mucha curiosidad por todo eso, y ahora estoy aqui. Estoy haciendo Electricidad pero despues comenzare con Microcontroladores.

Desde que vi este foro me intereso mucho por la gran cantidad de informacion que habia aqui, y por eso estoy aqui. Saludos!!!


----------



## guetto (Ene 24, 2014)

hola soy guetto gracias por dejarme participar en este foro estoy empesando a interesarme por la electronica desde ya gracias


----------



## cuban (Ene 25, 2014)

Hola soy cuban, estoy iniciandome en el mundo de la electronica a fondo, tengo conocimientos algo básicos, pero me gustaría aprender más. Saludos y espero no incordiar mucho con mis preguntas.


----------



## davidort (Ene 25, 2014)

Hola amigos soy un aficionado a la electronica, desde Mendoza, Argentina Saludos a todos ...


----------



## edwardjoanmedina (Ene 25, 2014)

hola foro de elctronica soy estudiante de ing electrónica vivo en Caracas,Venezuela  me gusta mucho este foro porque esta muy bien organizado, me ha ayudado mucho a despejar dudas teoricas sobre temas de electronica.


----------



## johernandez (Ene 25, 2014)

Hola , soy de Costa Rica, hace mucho tiempo me entusiasmó la electrónica, pero tambièn me gustaba la informática, y terminé sacando la carrera en la misma, y desde luego me olvide de la electrónica.
Hoy encontré este foro, y como estoy retomando esto como pasatiempo, espero aprender mucho de ustedes, solo que quiero comenzar de cero, y espero contar con sus valiosos conocimientos.
Saludos


----------



## itonino (Ene 25, 2014)

Hola a todos los del foro de la electronica, mi nombre es Toni y soy de España, me entusiasma la idea de esta comunidad del foro de la electronica  el poder compartir con  vosotros todo tipo de conocimientos tecnicos. saludos desde España


----------



## oscarss (Ene 26, 2014)

saludos a los miembros del foro desde bcn¡¡¡


----------



## disesk (Ene 26, 2014)

Un saludito a todos, Mi nombre Antonio desde España. Mi afición a la electronica......


----------



## SIMOCA (Ene 26, 2014)

Hola, me llamo José, soy una persona muy mayor (76 años), electricista jubilado con algunos pocos conocimientos de electrónica. Me interesa el tema de carteles con luces LEDs como un hoby, por lo que me registré en busca de ayuda. Un fraternal saludo a todos los integrantes del FORO.


----------



## Platas (Ene 26, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es José Alberto, tengo 46 años y mi pasión equipos de audio, y desde Oaxaca, Mexico les envío un fraternal saludo.


----------



## vrainom (Ene 27, 2014)

Me llamo Gabriel de México soy un entusiasta de la electrónica mayormente autodidacto y con muchas ganas de afilarme con otros a quienes les fascine crear y reparar cosas.


----------



## JBCANCER (Ene 27, 2014)

mi nombre es jesus trabajo con equipos de audio los reparo en lo posible espero compartir con todos gratamente toda la informacion posible


----------



## Theluisisla (Ene 27, 2014)

Hola me llamo Luismi y tengo ya 17 años desde chico me ha apasionado la electronica 

SALUDOS


----------



## ximocat (Ene 27, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Ximo y espero aprender mucho en estos foros

saludos


----------



## flowfc (Ene 27, 2014)

hola, mi nombre es florentino soy de La Paz, Bolivia, egresado de la carrera de electrónica y telecomunicaciones, espero aprender y aporte en este foro.


saludos


----------



## manorro (Ene 27, 2014)

Hola! Desde Tres Arroyos, Argentina. Gracias. Dj desde los 14, tengo 47 y sigo batallando. Sonidista amateur de recitales y corajudo. Todo a pulmón y con creatividad.


----------



## Sebastian529 (Ene 27, 2014)

Saludos, espero aprovechar estos espacios al máximo desde Colombia.
Soy estudiante de ingeniería eléctrica.


----------



## GreenArrow (Ene 28, 2014)

Hola me presento me llamo tino, me encanta la electrónica, soy estudiante en telecomunicaciones en la prepa y pronto ing. en mecátronica


----------



## fredy marin rodelo (Ene 28, 2014)

hola saludos de colombia a toda la humanidad electronica, feliz de pertenecer a la comunidad tecnologica mas apasionante del mundo


----------



## YEI375 (Ene 28, 2014)

Hola a todos
Me llamo Yeison Cubillos tengo 23 años y soy tecnico soldador y eléctrico, soy de Bogotá pero actualmente resido en Santa Marta (Colombia) . Mi aficion a ala electrónica nació hace 5 años desde que me electrocute (literalmente) con una bobina de Tesla 

Me gusta mucho este foro saludos a todos y sobre todo a quien(es) lo crearon


----------



## angeldejota (Ene 28, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Angel tengo 33 años y soy un apasionado de los Games y la electrónica, espero aprender de todos ustedes y que ustedes aprendan de mi, salu2


----------



## laegml (Ene 29, 2014)

Buenas compañeros me reporto desde México, siendo estudiante de los últimos semestres de ingeniería en comunicaciones y electrónica les mando saludos.


----------



## franciscoariasglez (Ene 29, 2014)

Hola que tal saludos a todos... soy un tipo q*ue* me gusta investigar y quebrarme el coco tratado de resolver los problemas de mis aparatos electrónico no es que sea codo o tacaño sino que; Si un Humano Lo Hizo, Por que NO YO ...ajajaja gracias por el apoyo del foro..saludos..igual q*ue* mi compatriota, de México, no mas que yo del sureste, Chiapas en ciudad capital


----------



## sst5 (Ene 29, 2014)

hola,soy claudio desde argentina,rosario tengo 49 años siempre me senti atraido por esta apasionante y noble profesion lo mio solo a nivel hoobie entusiasta,gracias a todos por compartir sus conocimientos y experiencia,cordiales saludos.


----------



## Nabuco (Ene 29, 2014)

Hola,soy Nabuco ing. Químico, mexicamo y me encanta la electónica, quedo a sus ordenes.


----------



## ysmal (Ene 29, 2014)

Hola  mi nombre  Ismael   león de ensenada bc mexico  soy técnico y me gusta este foro  saludos  colegas  estoy a sus ordenes...


----------



## cahl (Ene 29, 2014)

Hola a la comunidad electronica. Soy Carlos Alberto y me encanta la electronica, espero aprender mucho de ustedes ya que soy principiante pero estoy dispuesto aumentar mis conocimientos para aplicar en algunos proyectos de mi interes.

Reciban un cordial saludo.


----------



## SAMUEL MEZA (Ene 29, 2014)

Saludos desde Lima-Peru
Estudiante de Ing Electronica>>> 
Ya ingrese alguna vez al foro buscando informacion... Hasta que decidi registrarme.
Espero pasar buenos ratos intercambiando experiencias.. A sus ordenes!!


----------



## juandadi17 (Ene 29, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Juan David DiazGranados, soy estudiante de Ingeniería Química en Cartagena- Colombia y soy una persona que le gusta saber cosas nuevas e indagar. Espero intercambiar conocimientos y tambien hacer buenos amigos.


----------



## nilton28 (Ene 29, 2014)

hola mi nombre es nilton estudiante de electronica un saludos desde perui


----------



## esdrasjarzafa (Ene 30, 2014)

hola soy esdras jarha de peru estudiante de electronica muy ansioso de aprender y de compartir lo ya aprendido saludos a todos gracias de antemano por cualquier ayuda en todo caso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2014)

*Bienvenidos todos los nuevos participantes !*


----------



## lucierna (Ene 30, 2014)

Hola, 
Soy de Peru, mi nombre es Luz Maria, y la verdad para mi es un mundo fascinante este de la electronica...gracias por aceptarme


----------



## acustic (Ene 30, 2014)

Hola a todo el foro me presento y espero disfrutar de la electronica con todos los foreros
un saludo desde Valladolid


----------



## smora92 (Ene 30, 2014)

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro, actualmente estoy estudiando un basico de electronica y estoy dispuesto a ayudar en lo poco que se, un saludo desde colombia


----------



## Ricardho (Ene 30, 2014)

Hola a todos... Soy de Mexico y gracias por permitir unirme a este foro. Soy aficionado a la electronica y tengo algunas revistas y circuitos por si llegaran a necesitar algo; asi como manuales de equipo de medicion.


----------



## nissan1760 (Ene 30, 2014)

Mi nombre es Domingo,Stgo Chile,soy Técnico en Electrónica y Telecomunicaciones,dejo un gran saludo para todos quienes participan en Foros de Electrónica y también para quienes dirigen la Comunidad.espero ser un aporte en cada tema.-Gracias por recibirme.-


----------



## agamenondsl (Ene 30, 2014)

Bueno,  hace rato que estoy y no me habia presentado, soy juan manuel hice varios años de ingenieria electronica y soy tecnico, espero poder colaborar con ustedes y tambien aprender. Saludos a todos.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Ene 31, 2014)

Hola foreros,

Mi nombre es Claudio, soy de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires, Argentina y se casi nada de electrónica (por no decir nada), pero últimamente me está interesando hacer un curso y aprender aunque sea lo básico. Me uní al foro para hacer algunas consultas simples antes de aprender y, si todo sale bien, terminado el curso poder ayudar a quien lo necesite. Ojalá que mis ideas ayuden a quienes saben hacer las cosas ya que yo simplemente tengo ideas pero no se llevarlas a cabo.

Gracias.


----------



## jochema22 (Ene 31, 2014)

Hola a tod@s me llamo Jose, agradezco que me permitan participar en esta familia, aportando en lo posible mis conocimiento, he estudiado, si bien hace bastante año electronica, especialisandome en audio, llevo trabajando en el sector de reparación de electrodoméstico 28 años, y siguiendo en lo posible el mundillo de la electronica, sin más un saludo


----------



## peitifer (Ene 31, 2014)

Hola a todos los integrantes del foro, Me llamo Fernando soy de Argentina y soy un aficionado reparador de mis autos. Sin mas saludos a todos.


----------



## nissan1760 (Ene 31, 2014)

Saludos a todos desde Chile ,mi nombre es Domingo,técnico en electrónica: y telecomunicaciones,espero ser un aporte ,un abrazo a la distancia.-


----------



## chagu3 (Ene 31, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre Jorge soy de México tengo 22 años y estudio la carrera de Ing. Mecatrónica, me gusta mucho la electrónica y me uni a este foro porque me ha ayudado mucho a resolver y/o encontrar errores que he tenido y me gustaría ayudar a las demás personas con problemas como otras personas me han ayudado


----------



## netandino (Ene 31, 2014)

Buen día a Todos, Un saludo cordial desde Huaraz Ancash Perú, He aprendido mucho aquí y también espero aportar mi pequeño granito de arena.

Abrazos


----------



## Dani Rilo (Feb 1, 2014)

Saludos a todos, me llamo Daniel y estoy metiendome en este mundo de la electrónica p*or_*q*ue* estoy empezando un FP de electricidad y automatismos y creo que este foro y ésta página van a ser un gran apoyo para mi, gracias por hacerla posible


----------



## gallegosv (Feb 1, 2014)

hola soy juan espero ayudar y que me ayuden con los comentarios que aqui se realizan y buena suerte en sus trabajos de reparacion


----------



## TOMAS HEDZ (Feb 1, 2014)

hola a todos me llamo tomas y me agrada pertenecer a este foro soy tecnico en electronica de aviacion.


----------



## edwin barrios m (Feb 2, 2014)

hola amigos estoy interesado en la materia me podrían ayudar a tener mas conocimiento en la electronica


----------



## elnavas (Feb 2, 2014)

Hola a todos.-
                  Este es mi estreno en foros y me alegra que sea aquí ya que me gusta mucho el mundo 
de la electrónica. Creo que de esta manera nos podemos ayudar mucho, teniendo en cuenta experiencias
y opiniones de todos.
                              Ah se me olvidaba,... Soy y vivo en un paraiso llamado Málaga.         

                  Saludos.


----------



## agbull (Feb 2, 2014)

hola a todos soy de bs as argentina urgando en el espacio me encontre con esta pagina saludos a todos


----------



## JIC77 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hola Que tal, Mi nombre es Juan Ignacio y hoy cumplo 37 años.

Soy Ingeniero electrónico y trabajo en la facultad de Ingeniería de Olavarria en dos áreas, por un lado en ciencias básicas en el área de física como encargado de laboratorio y ayudante graduado y en el área de electromecánica como ensamblador de prototipos para robótica móbil. Lo que no implica que tenga acabados conocimientos del tema, pero si ganas de aprender y hacerlo lo mejor pocible.

Ya hace algunos años que estoy volcado en el diseño de sistemas embebidos, probé algunas cosas en PIC, Arduino y recientemente adquirí una RapberyPI con lo que pretendo intentar desarrollar algo de domótica.

Me parece genial encontrar un foro como este para hablar de electrónica  y compartir experiencias, aciertos y desaciertos.


Saludos...


----------



## JDCA (Feb 2, 2014)

hola , me llamo jose david soy de medellin Colombia ,me plase de estar acá en foros de electro. para allar respuestas alas  preguntas que tengo por hacer.y también brindar ayudas a quien lo necesite...


----------



## carlosj1702 (Feb 3, 2014)

hola soy carlos rodriguez de valencia venezuela y tengo varios años trabajando con electronica y sonido y me parece exelente este foro


----------



## porlabanquina (Feb 3, 2014)

Saludos
Hola..Encontré este foro hace ya tiempo y creo que es exelente


----------



## carlosfuch (Feb 3, 2014)

hola a todos
soy tecnico en redes y quiero adentrarme un poco en electronica para compñlementar mis conocimientos


----------



## DAVISSWEST (Feb 3, 2014)

Hola, soy david del sur de españa, y espero ayudar y ser ayudado en lo que surja, un saludo.


----------



## joseramon28 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hola a Todos y un saludo desde La Coruña, espero aprender mucho de todos vosotros.


----------



## juan1631 (Feb 3, 2014)

hola joseramon28 bienvenido al foro todos estamos para aprender y ayudar a los demas , asi como otros colegas nos ayudaron a nosotros sal...att ....juan1631: apreton:


----------



## liuchk3 (Feb 3, 2014)

Buenas! Mi nombre es Lucas, tengo 21 años, soy de Buenos Aires y entre a este foro porque me gusta mucho la electrónica, aunque sea un principiante, y quisiera aprender mas, y recibir algo de ayuda tmb.


----------



## roy torres (Feb 3, 2014)

gracias por permitirme entrar a este foro mi nombre es Roy torres soy de venezuela tengo conocimiento basico de sonido quisiera aprender mas y ayudar a los colegas


----------



## poot39 (Feb 3, 2014)

tengo 77 años desde los 16 años me gusto la electronca y sigo estudiando asta la fecha nunca se deja de estudiar porque se aprenden cosas nuebas la electronica sigue ebolucionando ay que seguir adelante. gracias, por por permitirme entrar a su pagina.

Oscar Manuel Poot Poot


----------



## josejavier400 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hola a todos un saludo desde cordoba, Andalucia. Me encanta la electronica, siempre estoy haciendo algo.
gracias por permitir estar en esta pagina tan buena. Un saludo


----------



## n1m2q3s4 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hola a todos de forosdeelectronica, mi nombre es Eduardo Quintero, tengo 51 años y soy de Nicaragua.
Siempre me ha gustado la electrónica ya tengo como 31 años de trabajar en ella, los felicito por la página, en realidad siempre la he leído, pero casi no he participado en ella.


----------



## JuanBc (Feb 4, 2014)

Hola, mi interés es aprender sobre sonido. Gracias por permitirme participar


----------



## HEO (Feb 4, 2014)

Salud a todos los amigos de Forosdeelectronica! Soy de Sáenz Peña, provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Estudié y trabajo en electrónica, y comienzo a transitar este camino junto a Uds., ayudando y pidiendo ayuda para hacer cada vez más una comunidad mejor.


----------



## SANTOS406 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hola a tod@s, mi nombre es José María, de Sevilla - España. Estudié electrónica hace bastantes años y trabajo actualmente como técnico de hardware. Espero poder participar lo que mis conocimientos y escaso tiempo me permitan.

Salu2.


----------



## Nestor2017 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hola Soy Néstor soy aficionado a la electrónica me agrada ver como funcionan los circuitos electrónicos sobre todo en la electrónica de potencia


----------



## mglbrv (Feb 5, 2014)

Hola soy Miguel de Nicaragua, que mas? otro aficcionado a la electronica, de antemano gracias por sus aportes, a ver que le podemos aportar, buen dia


----------



## jezz (Feb 5, 2014)

hola a todos,
soy nuevo en este sitio y espero poder ser algo de ayuda para todos ustedes, tengo 4 años como técnico en electrónica. pero un me falta mucho conocimiento en esto, pero me fascina la electrónica, y se que podrán ayudarme también a seguir en esto, de antemano agradesco cualquier ayuda que me puedan proporcionar y por mi parte are cuanto pueda por  retribuir su apoyo.


----------



## darwind (Feb 5, 2014)

saludos a todos 
 soy de vzla estado zulia, tengo 5 años de tecnico en elctronica y espero ayudar y recibir ayuda en los diferentes problemas q a veces nos presenta la electronica agradesco de antemano toda la ayuda q me brinden


----------



## r2ro (Feb 5, 2014)

Saludos, soy Arturo de México d.f. espero absorber mucho conocimiento y retribuirlo con algunos aportes tambien, saludos a todos.


----------



## tendero580226 (Feb 6, 2014)

hola soy gregorio de mexico, 55 años e iniciandome en el estudio de la electronica, salufos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 6, 2014)

soy David C. de mexico hago muchos inventos que por desgracia los dejo a medio inventar
me gusta compartir conocimiento

en yahoo respuestas soy TRILO-BYTE por que me gusta la retroinformatica


----------



## Ppri (Feb 6, 2014)

Hola, 
Me llaman Ppri soy del norte de España y me apasiona la electronica, aunque tengo mucho que aprender
por eso estoy por aqui
Saludos


----------



## SIMOJFJ (Feb 6, 2014)

Hola a tod@s,

Soy completamente nuevo en el mundo de electrónica con pics, anteriormente he trabajado como electricista y soy programador de algunos lenguajes pero siempre orientados a bases de datos y no de electrónica.

Me gustaría iniciarme en este mundo, pero de forma básica y en un futuro quien sabe...

Pues eso, que estoy encantado de pertenecer a este foro y que si en un futuro puedo ayudar a alguien lo hare con sumo gusto.

Hasta pronto.


----------



## Edusone (Feb 6, 2014)

Hola a todos ! Me llamo Edu y soy estudiante de electrónica en Madrid . Espero aprender mucho aqui, cosa segura !


----------



## hecto123 (Feb 6, 2014)

hola soy hector de mendoza estudio electronica y me gustan los ampli de audio


----------



## electronicamunoz (Feb 6, 2014)

Saludos para todos. Mi nombre es Roberto Muñoz y a los 40 años ingrese ala Universidad de los cuales curse 4 semestre de Ingenieria Electronica el cual reforso mis conocimientos de tecnico Reparador de Television y Sonido y aun vivo de ello, entussiasmado de pertenecer aqui y con animo de adquirir y poder brindar mas conocimientos en el area, quedo de Uds completamente a la orden si puedo poner mi granito de arena.mi correo es (electronicamunoz@gmail.com)


----------



## currit0 (Feb 6, 2014)

Buenas a todo el mundo.. me presento mi nombre es francisco y soy de españa malaga.. espero poder aprender y solventar mis dudas.. y poder ayudar en lo que pueda.. un saludo a todos espero que nos llevemos bien ante todo..


----------



## electro123456789 (Feb 6, 2014)

holaa soy alan y soy nuevo en este foro soy de mexico, espero aprender mas cosas, y tmbn poder ayudar en lo que se pueda.. saludos y un gusto conocerlos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 6, 2014)

bienvenidos a todos..y sientanse..como en su casa..pues asi lo siento yo.... lean las normas del foro...y como trabajar en el..asi sera un placer compartir con ustedes..juan


----------



## peitifer (Feb 6, 2014)

Gracias por darnos la bienvenida Juan.

Saludos.
Fernando


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 6, 2014)

jaja ¿que este no es el club de la pelea?

jaja mentira aca se puede aprender mucho


----------



## alurandriws (Feb 6, 2014)

Hola buena noches amigo del foro mi nombre es aldris rodriguez soy de venezuela ciudad guayana soy aficionado de la electronica y la trabajo en mi tiempo libre espero a predender mucho de ustedes saludo pronto le comento de mi caso.


----------



## HUKE02 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hola a todos vivo en caracas Venezuela y soy Analista de sistemas tengo sólidos conocimientos en SO, Server, Estaciones de trabajo, redes de datos, redes telefónicas, reparación y mantenimiento de PC...

Me encuentro incursionado por mi cuenta en la electrónica y tengo muchas ganas de aprender y leer sus experiencias que me ayuden en mi crecimiento profesional.


----------



## SATANCHIA (Feb 7, 2014)

Un saludo me da gusto pertenecer a esta gran comunidad de electrónicos, mi nombre es Héctor soy de México y soy Ing. en Nanotecnología, espero aprender mucho de todos ustedes.


----------



## luquio (Feb 7, 2014)

Hola, como estan todos, me llamo Luciano y me presento ante todos. El foro lo conoci buscando en google. La idea es aprender y porque no enseñar lo que se pero principalmente hacer de buenas amistades compartiendo este fanatismo por la electronica.

Saludos a todos! ...


----------



## electrofran (Feb 8, 2014)

hola saludos soy francisco de Mexico .d.f.


----------



## petar (Feb 8, 2014)

Hola, que vivía en Sarajevo desde hace un tiempo pero ya estoy residiendo de nuevo en mi ciudad natal, Bilbao, capital de la província vasca de Vizcaya en España y ahora de vuelta me estoy dando de morros con los precios que hay aquí. Treinta y cinco euros me querían clavar ayer por el hecho de cambiar ruedas, equilibrado, válvula y tal, cuatro veces mas que en Sarajevo y hace una semana en San Sebastián cuarenta. Por esto estaba buscando un tema de ruedas y mira tú por donde caigo por aqui. No se mucho de electronica pero vamos a intentarlo.


----------



## madomenador (Feb 8, 2014)

Hola , soy Julian , vivo en Colombia tengo 14 años y me gusta mucho la electrónica desde que era pequeño me gustaba desarmar los juguetes, y para el 2017 quisiera estar entrando a la universidad y estudiar ingeniería electrónica.


----------



## donkacosta (Feb 8, 2014)

Carlos Acosta tecnologo en electrónica hace 30 años. ex-tenico de motorola toshiba etc taller propio  saludos para los electrónicos que amamos esta profesion si en algo les puedo servir . les envió un sos por dos diagramas--de un pioneer modelo rx-z71 estos diagramas son de equipos de sonido --pioneer DCz72 --DC z73--y diagrama jvc modelo mx-j50--o--mx-j30 les agradezco a todos muy buena pagina no se si es permitido enviar el correo electrónico me disculpan [egracias



carlos acosta de Colombia medellin -antioquia tecnologo en electronica experiencia demas de 30 años , taller propio, amo esta profesion es compleja pero entretenida al maximo. un buen cosejo para los que recien empiezan mucho estudio y mucha paciencia multiplicada por mas y mas ,si les puedo ser util con el mayor de lo gustos el sos es para el diagrama de un equipo de sonido pioneer modelo rx-z71 pero me puede servir el dc-z72--el otro es jvc modelo-mx-j50--o--j30:   apreton: saludos para todos gracias por su aprobacion: donkacosta


----------



## manzana (Feb 8, 2014)

hola, acabo de descubrir este foro y realmente me está gustando mucho
un saludo a todos


----------



## uaga (Feb 8, 2014)

hola a todos :

mi nombre es Ulises y soy de  san luís potosí me gusta mucha la electrónica pero tengo poca experiencia en eso pero me gusta mucho aprender cosas nuevas


----------



## geremia176 (Feb 8, 2014)

hola compañero mi nombre es juan me registre en este foro ya que estoy asiendo un curso de electrónica y me gustaría  aprender otras cosas relacionadas con el tema estoy en Venezuela


----------



## ubcd949 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hola, hace 30 años abandone la elctronica por problemas economicos, comencee con ella en el año 1968, me recibi de tecnico en radio y television (que epoca todo a valvulas) y ahora jubbilado en mis ratos libres me estoy actualizando, espero que tengan la amabilidad de disipàr las dudas que me puedan surgir
Agrdezci a los miembros por compartir sus conceptios


----------



## luffydmonky (Feb 9, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Bienvenidos todos los nuevos participantes !*



Hola, Un saludo para este foro donde se atisba tanta sabiduria


----------



## cesartori (Feb 9, 2014)

Hola, soy César de Argentina, soy ingeniero industrial y mi hobby es la electrónica, este foro me resulta sumamente interesante, espero aprovecharlo y servir en lo que pueda. Saludos a todos


----------



## dianalucia (Feb 9, 2014)

soy diana lucia, me encanta la electrónica y estoy fascinada por hacerme un emisor de radiofrecuencia..y  pues estoy tratando de saber yo misma como hacerlo, pero necesito ayuda con los trimmers


----------



## iglona (Feb 10, 2014)

Hola foro
Mi nombre es Nacho, el de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria.
Siempre estuve interesado en la electronica en general; ahora estoy en el tema de los PIC,
Saludos.


----------



## Xispi (Feb 10, 2014)

Holaaa Laura y soy nueva en este foroo, ando un poco perdida con las tecnologias. Y espero que me podais ayudar

Un saludooo


----------



## fabiangurkha (Feb 10, 2014)

Buen día, soy Fabian de Argentina, recién me registré en el foro. Esperemos poder intercambiar mucha información. Saludos


----------



## jaco123 (Feb 10, 2014)

Saludos desde Rep.Dom excelente foro.


----------



## pizcolq (Feb 10, 2014)

Hola desde España, hace tiempo que conozco el foro pero no había escrito nada. No entiendo mucho de electronica pero me justa cacharrear y reparar cosas. Saludos a todos


----------



## ASTAI (Feb 10, 2014)

Hola a todos desde navarra, me llamo Miguel y estoy jubilado pero me sigue gustando la electrónica del automóvil. Me ha gustado lo poco que he leído de momento en este foro.
saludos


----------



## Tasco (Feb 10, 2014)

Hola a todos desde torredembarra (Tarragona) soy pensionista y recien empiezo con los micros ,Un saludo a tod@s


----------



## gerardo navarro (Feb 10, 2014)

No se si es el sitio indicado, pero permitanme, presentarme, Gerardo desde el Edo. tachira Venezuela, soy un loco aprendis de electronica, que quemo mas que hacer algo bueno, je je je, incursiono mas en el campo del Modelismo Naval RC, y me enfoco mas en inventar, tarjetas de sonido, variadores de velocidad, y todo lo que me sirva para motorizar un barco..


----------



## petronio (Feb 10, 2014)

Me han hablado muy bien de este foro, y creo que es muy interesante.Saludos
petronio


----------



## pachulasota (Feb 10, 2014)

Hola a todo el foro! Si bien hace rato que ando por aquí no me he presentado. Mi nombre es Pachu Pinillos y soy de Argentina. Soy un apasionado por la electrónica y la música ,las cuáles se han unido y me llevan a construcciones afines. Me dedico al audio y soy un entusista de los sintetizadores. Voy a ir subiendo algunas cosillas y haciendo un par de consultas ,ya que el espíritu del foro es solidario..y compartir no es delito! Saludos desde Rosario!


----------



## Marco Antonio Cabello (Feb 10, 2014)

Hola a todos los electrónicos!!!! Soy Marco, estudie electrónica sin siquiera pensar si me gustaba y ahora soy un aficionado de ella...es excelente poder contar con este foro para electrónicos...espero aportar con mis conocimientos lo mas que pueda... Saludos  !!!!


----------



## DonAmperios (Feb 10, 2014)

Hola..cojonudo el foro. Ya estoy de lleno.


----------



## ChacarronCeja (Feb 10, 2014)

Mi estimados Electrónicos, me da mucho gusto haber encontrado este foro, ya me avente algunas horas rondando y buscando temas interesantes....... No tengo muchos conocimientos de electronica para aportar pero si tengo mucho que aprender de ustedes que tan amablemente comparten sus conocimientos y su experiencia, agradezco de antemano su tiempo y atención y si en algo les puedo servir estoy a sus ordenes.
Atentamente.
Chacarron Ceja


----------



## rokevince (Feb 11, 2014)

Buenas noches Soy Roque de Tucumán Argentina muy buenos los temas y comentario no soy tan nueno es solo que la primera vez que escribo. Gracias por compartir algo de sabiduría.


----------



## sanquintor (Feb 11, 2014)

SALUDOS A TODOS! soy sanquintor estudie electronica electricidad y telecomunicaciones quiero armar un inverter soldador .


----------



## manualesyrepuestos (Feb 11, 2014)

Hola a todos !!
Soy de Córdoba, Argentina y ya debo estar entre los abuelos de esta Comunidad, hace 40 años que hago Electrónica y sigo aprendiendo y enseñando de ella.....
Espero poder colaborar y participar en dar y recibir.


----------



## Linkinpark194 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Román, soy de méxico, y me da mucho gusto formar parte de esta gran comunidad de electronicos, en la actualidad yo estudio Instrumentación y control, me uni a este foro para poder aprender y compartir algunos de mis conocimientos,también para recibir ayuda cuando lo requiera.


----------



## carfase2011 (Feb 11, 2014)

mi nombre es carlos A fandiño tecnico electronico bogota colombia  estoy para servir en lo que mas pueda


----------



## rafaelsalgado (Feb 11, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Rafael salgado caballero soy mexicano me lleno de gusto encontralos mededique 15 años a la reparcion de equipos electronicos ahora ya no tato a eso pero aun no se me olvida y recuedo desde mis inicios mi graaan sueño realizar un transmisor de fm lo intente muchas veces y hace apenas un mes empece de nuevo gracias a este foro he realizado con exito mi primer transmisor de 8 watts que es muy pequeño pero nunca habia podido sacar ni un watty aunque no se usar bien esta plataforma me fue de mucha ayuda ya que me lei los errores cometidos por otros compañeros y los aciertos he encontrado mas de alguno que son muy acertados y bien se ve que tienen bastante experiencia si mas quiero externar mi agradecimiento a todos.y en lo que pueda apoyar ahi estare cuenten conmigo.


----------



## miguealma (Feb 12, 2014)

Hola soy migue de la Rep. Dominicana, bendiciones de Dios para todos, espero ser de ayuda en este foro y al mismo tiempo aprender de ustedes, gracias.


----------



## dianalucia (Feb 12, 2014)

ay rafa quiero hacerme un trnsmisor; te estare agradecida si me mandas un diagrama electrónico de como hacerlo; yo se leerlos pero estoy confundida porque no me han funcionado nunca. gracias.





rafaelsalgado dijo:


> Hola mi nombre es Rafael salgado caballero soy mexicano me lleno de gusto encontralos mededique 15 años a la reparcion de equipos electronicos ahora ya no tato a eso pero aun no se me olvida y recuedo desde mis inicios mi graaan sueño realizar un transmisor de fm lo intente muchas veces y hace apenas un mes empece de nuevo gracias a este foro he realizado con exito mi primer transmisor de 8 watts que es muy pequeño pero nunca habia podido sacar ni un watty aunque no se usar bien esta plataforma me fue de mucha ayuda ya que me lei los errores cometidos por otros compañeros y los aciertos he encontrado mas de alguno que son muy acertados y bien se ve que tienen bastante experiencia si mas quiero externar mi agradecimiento a todos.y en lo que pueda apoyar ahi estare cuenten conmigo.


----------



## davicinho19 (Feb 12, 2014)

hola que tal soy de nayarit mexico y soy ing en electronica. pero me gustaria conocer las tencnicas que se usan para reparar los equipos electronicos. me interesan los de car audio y tv y video.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 12, 2014)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡bienvenidos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## xxjosxx (Feb 12, 2014)

hola a todos,soy josé antonio de Perú estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, gracias por las informaciones que me an brindado,espero ser de ayuda y también aprender nuevas temas con ustedes.


----------



## jochema22 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hola a tod@s desde hace unos días sigo este foro , me parece muy interesantes, tan pronto como le coja el hilo cooperare en lo posible, un saludo


----------



## yosorco (Feb 12, 2014)

hola colegas , mi nombre es victor manuel, soy tecnico en electronica desde hace mucho tiempo, pero necesito actualizarme y espero ustedes me ayuden a lograrlo 
de antemano gracias.


----------



## CHEBI CHOI (Feb 13, 2014)

Hola!!! Soy chebi choi... Soy nueva en elforo y espero aprender mucho en esta página!!!!
Weeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7420luis (Feb 13, 2014)

que tal amigos soy nuevo en el foro y me facina la electronica ya que lo traigo desde la cuna soy de cuauhtemoc chihuahua


----------



## luisfer3224 (Feb 13, 2014)

yosorco dijo:


> hola colegas , mi nombre es victor manuel, soy tecnico en electronica desde hace mucho tiempo, pero necesito actualizarme y espero ustedes me ayuden a lograrlo
> de antemano gracias.



que tal victor manuel, con una molestia. Quisiera saber si tu me puedes ayudar con un problema que tengo con respecto a una plancha marca panasonic modelo ni-16nr?

Que tal, colegas yo soy tecnico en el area de electronica, y tambien tecnico en computadoras! Cualquier duda o consulta estamos a las ordenes, gracias y feliz dia!


----------



## JOSE LUNA (Feb 13, 2014)

soy de cusco-peru estudio electrónica estoy en los primero semestre y estoy contento a ver encontrado este foro  por que me sera de mucha ayuda..me gustaría hacer circuitos de radio transmisores....


----------



## erkiyo (Feb 13, 2014)

Hola a todos:

Mi nombre es José (Pepe para los amigos, o séa vosotros) y soy de San Fernándo -Cádiz - España.
Mi especialidad es la Electrónica industrial en la que llevo ejerciendo los ultimos 35 años (tengo 54 añazos ya.....jó ) aunque los primeros 4 estuve ligado a la electrónica naval militar (sistemas de combate, misiles, cañones, contramedidas y todas esas zarandajas "Hi-Tech" ).
Que -_eso sí-_ me sirvieron de mucho cuando empecé en el sector civil industrial y me encontré con la suerte de estar en posesion de unos conocimientos avanzados casi 5 años con respecto a la tecnologia que se usaba entonces en la industria naval. Vamos, que la maquinaria industrial me la encontré fabricandose aún con lógica digital, memorias de nucleos de ferrita, etc. mientras yo venia de vuelta con sistemas de microprocesador (el Motorola 68000 e Intel 8086 en concreto) y otros que jamas salieron al mercado civil -_os podreis imaginar_.

Sin embargo en el presente creo que estoy anticuado en unos 10 años. Creo que tengo tanto en el coco que ya no me caben los "arduinos" .

Pero mi autentica pasión siempre ha sido la musica. Me encanta todo lo relacionado con el mundo de los amplificadores a valvulas, los transistorizados, los pedales de efectos, la sonorizacion en directo y produccion en estudio. En fin, todo ese mundillo. De hecho aún ejerzo en el gremio como musico y tecnico de sonido cuando mis obligaciones me lo permiten.

Bueno, mas o menos creo que es suficiente para que os hagais una idea de mi perfil.

Y ya no me enrrollo más; espero poder servir de ayuda para quien lo necesite y sobre todo aprender, aprender y aprender mucho de todos.

Un placer y un saludo para todos.


----------



## TheHardCore (Feb 14, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Alex Pérez.

Estudiante de Electrónica Digital y Microcontroladores.
Futuro Ingeniero Electrónico en Redes. U.u

Soy de República Dominicana, me encanta el fútbol Italiano, Ingles y el Español.
Quisiera aprender Portugués, e Italiano :B

Espero ayudarlo en sus proyectos y resolverle sus dudas, así mismo ustedes a mi


----------



## yesy homero (Feb 14, 2014)

hola, me llamo yesy, soy de chilenita, me facina la electronica, constantemente trato de reparar cosas, aveces con suerte quedan funcionando y otras no, pero aun asi no me desmotivo, soy una aficionada, lamentablemente poco estudiada en el tema y siempre arreglo según creo como pueda ser, hoy feliz de encontrarlos y poder contar con ustedes para brindarme ayuda, gracias de verdad por estar aqui para nosotras, los e leido y con ello aprendiendo, los encontre por un gran problema que me sucedio espero puedan guiarme en esto , gracias de nuevo por aceptarme y compartir sus conocimientos y experiencias.!!!


----------



## Arcone (Feb 14, 2014)

Hola.
 Tras leer muchos mensajes me toca presentarme.  
 Soy de España y aunque no soy electronico, me gusta mucho el tema, asi que a ver si puedo aprender algo.
 Felicidades por este estupendo foro.
 Un saludo


----------



## nono63 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hola,soy ezequiel,argentina,buenos aires,me gusta mucho la electronica ,no tengo muchos estudios en el tema,me gusta todo lo que relacionado con el audio ,me gusta armar mis equipos,y en este foro siempre encuentro una respuesta a mi ignorancia , gracias por aceptarme para compartir sus conocimientos.


----------



## nelson rock (Feb 14, 2014)

..ke tal me llamo nelson soy de Peru  y me  acabo de unir soy aficionado a la electronica y  sobre todo lo ke tenga ke ver con los amplificadores ya me arme alguno ke uso con mi banda de rock y espero aprender mas y poder mejorar lo ke ya tengo... saludos


----------



## diablilloo (Feb 15, 2014)

Buenas a tod@s me encantan los electrones,asi que me gustaria saber como llevarlos por de paseo por pistas de circuitos integrados, me llamo carlos y soy de españa valencia por cierto estais invitados a las fallas que empiezan dentro de poco.
 Un saludo a tod@s


----------



## Albertomora (Feb 15, 2014)

hola como estan amigos...El foro es muy interesante, quisisra aprender un poco mas de electrinica, pues me gusta mucho y confecciono amplificadores en casa con pocos recursos. Quisiera saber si los IRF se pueden conectar a amplificadores sencillos como transistores de potencia es decir a amplificadores que usan transistores npn comunes...


----------



## Wallacev (Feb 15, 2014)

hola gente.

Soy walter, Wallace para los parceros. soy Colombiano y empezando en la electronica haber como me va reparando cosillas y haciendo locuras caseras.

Todo bien (Y)


----------



## Matiasd (Feb 15, 2014)

Hola, soy matias tengo 17 años me encanta todo lo referido a sonido video y electronica. Soy de argentina, y recien empiezo en esto.
Salu2


----------



## Marino Cuya (Feb 15, 2014)

Hola electrónicos, mi nombre es *Marino Cuya* soy de Huancavelica en *Perú*, haciendo mis pininos (inicios) en electrónica porque deseo reemplazar una máquina mecánica que cuesta $usa 5,000 por una  mucho más barata en base a la electrónica, estoy seguro de lograr con ayuda de Uds. Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Forrest69 (Feb 16, 2014)

Buenas soy Barkalez, amo, me entusiasma y trabajo para el mundo de la electrónica, me presento como uno mas para poder ayudar a la gente que lo necesite al igual que yo pueda pedir también consejos, porque nunca se deja de aprender en este fabuloso mundo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## rivendel (Feb 16, 2014)

Hola, Soy Antonio. Encantado de colaborar.


----------



## facu149 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hola soy facundo de quilmes, argentina, si bien no estoy formado en estos temas me es gusta la electronica, con el tiempo podre ser de ayuda aqui, de momento poco entiendo de estas cosas. gracias y a su dispocision en lo que pueda. Saludos


----------



## ldg (Feb 16, 2014)

Hola chic@s, me llamo Domingo vivo en Toledo, España y me gustaria aprender con vosotros ya que soy nuevo en la electronica no en la edad que tengo 53 castañas.
saludotes y buenas ondas para todos.


----------



## bouda2 (Feb 16, 2014)

Bonjours a tous y a todos !!!


----------



## goyete (Feb 16, 2014)

hola a todas, excelente foro me gusta.

un saludo.


----------



## Dunichi (Feb 16, 2014)

Hola a todos!
Hola compañeros de Foros Electrónica!

La presentación:

Soy nuevo por estos lares y como buen forero uno debe hacer una presentación mínima.
Pues bien soy estudiante en preparación para cursar redes informáticas y un curioso más del mundo de la tecnología. Tengo conocimientos muy básicos en electricidad y electrónica pero con ganas de aprender más cada día. 
Espero que puedan ayudarme con mis dudas y respeten el hecho de que soy novato en estos temas. Igualmente intentaré ser lo más concreto y claro en la formulación de mis preguntas. 
Acepto todo tipo de consejos sobre la materia.

Les doy gracias de antemano.


----------



## frontonero (Feb 17, 2014)

hola, acabo de descubrir este foro y realmente me está gustando mucho
un saludo a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2014)

¡ Bienvenidos todos los Nuevos !


----------



## kazely (Feb 17, 2014)

hola a todos, contento por pertenecer a este foro; es un gran apoyo para descubrir mas de la electronica....
saludos a todos....


----------



## lucazule (Feb 17, 2014)

Hola amigos aficionados y amantes de la electrónica,me encontré este foro por pura casualidad.

La verdad esta muy interesante,soy instrumentista industrial,de Medellín Colombia y espero poder contar con ustedes, y obviamente esperen contar conmigo, en la medida de mis conocimientos.

saludos.


----------



## DVDa (Feb 18, 2014)

Hola, soy de mexico, y aunque antes me paseaba por aqui seguido para ver cosas, no habia necesitado postear nada y pues como todos, hasta que nos hace falta lo hacemos, me registre apenas, para un par de dudas que me corroen y no me dejan dormir, y pues nada, aqui andare abusando de sus conocimientos, espero que poco, y enseñandoles lo que sea que hagamos por aqui.


----------



## eduard3ro (Feb 18, 2014)

hola mucho gusto quiero saber como escribir y preguntar en los foros


----------



## toscanito21 (Feb 18, 2014)

holaaa soy el tosca


----------



## Alkotan (Feb 18, 2014)

Nas tardes..

Soy nuevo por este gran foro.

Mi nombre es Juan como los demas (como los demás que se llamen Juan   )   espero pasar buenos ratos.

Hasta pronto


----------



## drito84 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hola buenaas!! me llamo Pedro, soy de Chile, realmente no soy electronico, soy tecnico electrico, e ingeniero en automatizacion y control industrial, pero si tengo conocimiento de electronica, me registre para aprender mas con ustedes y sus experiencias, y poder solucionar los problemas que tengo en el dia a dia, saludos


----------



## Gabysanber (Feb 18, 2014)

Buenas a todos ! mi nombre es Gabriel y les agradezco por dejar que participe en este gran foro. Espero poder ingresar mas seguido y con mas tiempo.Me gusta aprender y mas sobre lo que es electrónica... hay mucha gente que es entendida en este lugar y bue... a prestar atención para ir expandiendo el saber. En lo que pueda ayudare. Saludos ! : )


----------



## gattorro (Feb 19, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Ricardo,nacido en Buenos Aires, Capital y me dedico a la electronica en general desde
los años 60 hasta estos días.
Siempre curioseo por los foros de electronica y este me gustó mucho por el respeto y buen trato para con
sus miembros, decidí registrarme para en lo sucesivo arrimar un comentario o una modesta colaboración y
para mi alegria fuí  muy bien recibido. Mil gracias por vuestra disposición.
Proximamente iré completando más datos. Un afectuoso saludos a vosotros  y a todos los que comparten
está hermosa comunidad. Atte, Ricardo


----------



## raulrb (Feb 19, 2014)

hola soy raul,vivo en buenos aires me dedico a la electricidad industrial y aficionado a la electronica,espero compartir mi experiencia ,saludo a todos los integrantes del foro.


----------



## Ingrimach (Feb 19, 2014)

Hola a toda la banda electrónica! Soy Richard de México. Soy Novato en esto de la electrónica pero me gusta mucho.


----------



## princess flame (Feb 19, 2014)

Hola me llamo jennifer y soy del df (mexico) me encanta la electronica y todo lo relacionado con ella  , no se mucho sobre el tema pero me gustaria aprender sobre pic y electromecanica , y de robotica y todos esos temas les agradeceria  mucho su ayuda y consejos gracias : )


----------



## pascualje321 (Feb 19, 2014)

saludos a todos desde la ciudad de méxico


----------



## Lucas damian (Feb 19, 2014)

Hola me llamo Lucas soy de buenos aires. siempre leo el foro y Ya que soy aficionado de la electrónica y más que nada del audio acá estoy. Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 19, 2014)

hola.... DVDa .. eduard3ro .. toscanito21 .. Alkotan ..drito84 ..Gabysanber..gattorro ..
raulrb .. Ingrimach ..princess flame .. pascualje321 .. Lucas damian .. !!!!! BIENVENIDOS AL FORO ¡¡¡¡¡ traten de leer esto de por aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/hacer-preguntas-manera-inteligente-19957/#post154875  yyyyyy https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...obre-forma-trabajo-foro-82572/#post704410..le va se util de como manejarce en el foro....sientance como en su casa.....juan


----------



## Ireg (Feb 19, 2014)

Hola,  Hola ..... muchas gracias por este foro en donde se puede aprender y compartir conocimientos. Yo soy Ing en telecominicaciones y electrónica, vivo en Cuba, Guantánamo. Además de mi trabajo en la empresa de telecomunicaciones cubana paso bastente tiempo "cacharrenado" cualquier equipo que caiga en mis manos. La electrónica es mi 2da esposa ... como la amo!!!  ajjeje    Gracias a todos por buscar el conocimiento y compartirlo ayudando a los demás. Bendiciones para todos.


----------



## alfredo2013 (Feb 19, 2014)

mi nonbre es ricardo de cordoba capital .soy nuevo en el foro espero estar siempre conectado con ustedes para solucionar mis desde garcias.


----------



## pepeservel (Feb 19, 2014)

hola a todos me llamo jose martinez vivo en albacete  España 
Me congratulo despues de visitar paginas de este oceano como es internet de encontrar la verdera biblia de aficiomado ala  electronica    gracias por compartir todos vuetros conocimientos


----------



## Lunahuelva (Feb 19, 2014)

Hola mi sombre es ángel y soy de Huelva , tras una duda en cuestión de electrónica , por Google encontré ente foro,  el cual me ha sorprendido gratamente, sólo puedo dar la enhorabuena a los creadores, moderadores que juntó a todos los usuarios hacen una muy buena herramienta de conocimiento y ayuda a personas como yo. Un saludo


----------



## STORMBLACK (Feb 19, 2014)

Bueno pues yo soy nuevo y estoy estudiando la carrera de ingenieria en electronica y me ha servido este post por que me han solucionado algunos problemas q estoy viendo en la carrera y bueno mi nombre es Jorge Rodriguez un gusto pertenecer a este grupo


----------



## remizero (Feb 20, 2014)

Buenas tardes amigos Electrónicos, me da mucho gusto haber encontrado este foro, me estoy aventurando en este apasionante mundo de la electrónica. No tengo muchos conocimientos de electrónica para aportar pero si tengo mucho que aprender de ustedes que tan amablemente comparten sus conocimientos y su experiencia, agradezco de antemano su tiempo y atención y si en algo les puedo servir estoy a sus ordenes.
Atentamente.
Remizero


----------



## yiyito (Feb 20, 2014)

hola medicen yiyi  trabajo en la electronica desde hace 40 años , pic microondas audio , lo que se me cruce ,


----------



## andres guillermo cantillo (Feb 20, 2014)

hola soy andres guillermo me agrada estar con ustedes espero aportar algo soy aficionado ala electronica soy de cartagena colombia


----------



## Smallville1992 (Feb 20, 2014)

Buenas ,llege a este con muchas ganas de aprender a contruir un amplificador de calidad espero aprender mucho de ustedes .


----------



## barrakus5 (Feb 21, 2014)

Buenas a todos! Soy estudiante de Ingenieria Electronica en la Universidad Miguel Hernandez de Elche, España.

Espero que nos ayudemos mutuamente durante mucho tiempo. Un saludo!


----------



## josepalacio29 (Feb 21, 2014)

hola a todos ,me recomendaron este foro ,espero que sea de gran ayuda ya que estoy comenzando a estudiar electronica espero sus comentarios y aportes se los agradesco,,,,,,.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 21, 2014)

A todos los nuevos integrantes del foro bienvenidos!!!


----------



## Mayra226 (Feb 21, 2014)

ey por fis ayudenme me enviaron a hacer una placa simulacion electronica de un estacionamiento automatizado y no se como hacerlo bien no tengo el esquema alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## Nick1739 (Feb 22, 2014)

Buenas!.. Soy Nicolás Lefeld, estudiante del Tomas Alva Édison (escuela de Mendoza). Me gusta muchísimo la eletrónica, puedo estar horas y horas con un par de cables, unos motores y unas baterías, haciendo todo tipo de cosas completamente inservibles (Algunas sí!), y bueno.. eso supongo que sería todo!


----------



## mikkelpittu (Feb 22, 2014)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, saludos a todos ya nos iremos conociendo.


----------



## kpe (Feb 22, 2014)

Hola!!
Soy de Uruguay y tengo 33 años, soy programador web y tengo muy pero muy poco conocimiento de electronica. Soy bastante dado a aprender cosas nuevas, aunque la curva de aprendizaje me complique la vida. 
Estoy empezando con la electronica porque necesito entender como es que todo lo que me gusta funciona 


Espero que me tengan paciencia, con mis preguntas 


Saludos!!!


----------



## Dedalus (Feb 22, 2014)

Hola! Soy de Argentina, La Plata.Mi nombre es Gonzalo y tengo 18 años estoy empezando el 7mo año para recibirme de Tecnico Electronico.


----------



## kimeras (Feb 22, 2014)

buenos dias a todos a los años que me conecto al web por motivos de trabajo y tiempo pero estamos renovados para seguir aprendiendo a todos uds que tengan buen dia suerte  y exitos amios


----------



## MacacoHappy (Feb 22, 2014)

Hola a todos, gracias por compartir su experiencia y conocimientos, es de gran ayuda para el trabajo... son una bendición !!!


----------



## teywaz (Feb 22, 2014)

HOOOOLA A TODO EL MUNDO!!!
                                           Mi nombre es Jorge...y soy un apasionado de todo lo que tenga que ver con la electrónica y sus usos...Soy Argentino...entreriano mas bien...pero vivo en Corrientes Capital hace ya varios años...Por lo pronto me especializo en soldadura...(acero y alta presión)...En este momento me dedico a la construcción y automatización de maquinaria industrial...de Hooby me hice un router CNC, en ese tema estoy bastante canchero!..jejejeje...por lo demás me gusta aprender y a la vez enseñar...Así que cualquier cosa...estoy para ayudar!!!...Un abrazo a todos y en especial a todas..jajajaja


----------



## gerardo castillo pantoja (Feb 22, 2014)

hola que tal,   aunque estoy en fase de aprender prometo ponerme al corriente pronto, mi aspiracion es entender todos los temas que se ven interesantisimos, quien no se sacrifica por lo que mas le gusta.


----------



## juarbole (Feb 23, 2014)

Hola soy Juan Arboleda, Fotografo de Colombia y me facina la Electronica, estoy en la fase de aprendizaje en cuanto a la practica, (Simoulando en Proteus) desde hace algun tiempo he venido leyendo la parte teorica comiendo libros y temas a lo loco y espero pronto aportar en lo que pueda a este magnifico foro


----------



## JUANFZ (Feb 23, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Juan, no soy tecnico  pero la electronica me ha fascinado desde niño, me gusta hacer proyectos y lo poco que se lo he aprendido leyendo y malogrando cosas. Recien he descubierto este Foro   y se que sera de gran ayuda el poder aprovechar los conocimiento y experiencia de ustedes.


----------



## barbosa (Feb 24, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy el entrenador de Brasil vive en São Paulo - Brasil, la informática y la electrónica de radio y televisión, en la actualidad frente a la forma de hardware y de instalaciones informáticas. 
Espero ayudar en todo lo posible y ser ayudados como vi el lado positivo del foro, mi primer contacto ya tienen una respuesta en menos de 24 horas. Agradecido misma.


----------



## JORGE EMILIO CORREA (Feb 24, 2014)

que bueno es estar en una comunidad de tecnicos internacionales,gracias por tan nutrida inteligencia que aqui se reune.


----------



## LeninDJ (Feb 24, 2014)

Saludos a todos los colegas Electrónicos del mundo entero, mi nombre es Lenin y he llegado a forosdeelectronica.com para aprender y si puedo ayudar con mi conocimiento pues estaré gustoso de hacerlo.

Nos estamos viendo por los Foros.


----------



## nachoperuiz (Feb 25, 2014)

Saludos desde Santander, en España. Me han recomendado este foro para encontrar ayuda en temas de electrónica, y aquí estoy a la espera de aprender con ustedes. Gracias.


----------



## Jesusa123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Amigos Soy Jesus angarita desde Venezuela, considero conocimientos medios en electronica, y en estos momentos estoy afrontando retos mayores en la electronica, dispuesto a ayudar en lo que pueda,  y que me puedan ayudar en las cosas que necesito. saludos.


----------



## corselero (Feb 25, 2014)

Hola a todos soynuevo por aqui soy javier, un saludo a todos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 25, 2014)

delma dijo:
			
		

> ok amigo huy amigo cuantoto alo siento amigo que tu pase sta  pasando por un mometo tragico  solo hayque pedir adios para que todo regrse alacalma


Estimado delma desafortunadamiente para mi es un tanto dificíl  entiender o que usteds aclara porque generalmente las frases que escribes tienen un sentido confuso. 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jesusa123 (Feb 25, 2014)

delma dijo:
			
		

> ok amigo huy amigo cuantoto alo siento amigo que tu pase sta  pasando por un mometo tragico  solo hayque pedir adios para que todo regrse alacalma



Si amigo asi es, estamos pasando momentos dificiles, esperemos que pase y sea para mejores tiempos para nuestro Pais y de reconciliacion de nosotros como ciudadanos.

Gracias.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 25, 2014)

A todos los nuevos integrantes un gran abrazo de bienvenida a foros de electrónica!


----------



## runo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hola buenas tardes acabo de encontrar este foro quiero decirles que soy electronico de la cuidad de guayaquil- ecuador espero aprender mucho de ustedes un abrazo att r-uno


----------



## AJMR2 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hola a todos. Soy de Rosario, Argentina. Electrónico, estudie Robotica y me dedico a la reparación en general. Espero poder colaborar y recibir ayuda. Desde ya muchas gracias por todo. Saludos


----------



## cupertino (Feb 25, 2014)

Saludos a todos los camaradas de Foros de Electronica soy,  Cupertino Gurrero de Venezuela.

Daludos para todos y gracias ya que he aprendido bastante con ustedes, amen, saludos


----------



## chascan (Feb 25, 2014)

Hola,mi Nombre es Andrés y Soy un apasionado por la electrónica,  me suscribí a este Foro para aprender y desarrollar cuestiones que como les comentaba me interesan y Mucho.- Bueno, como para que me conozcan un poco Vivo en Argentina, en unpueblito muy tranquilo, jejeje (espero siga así), tengo 35 año soy casado y tengo una hermosa hija de 15 años.- Bueno creo que con eso por el momento esta bien, ya voy a participar seguro en algún temita.- Muchas Gracias a todos por recibirme.-


----------



## Rulorom (Feb 25, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es José. soy aficionado a la electrónica, actualmente trabajo con un detector de voltaje con lm339 para que encienda un led cuando baje el voltaje de una batería. estoy en la ciudad de México


----------



## papirrin (Feb 26, 2014)

Hola soy el papirrin, soy aficionado y soy de mexico espero compartir experiencias electronicas con esta gran comunidad. 

Saludos-


----------



## Ramon duarte (Feb 26, 2014)

Soy Ramón Duarte A. y participo en Foros de Electrónica desde el 2009. Soy ex-Técnico Premio Xerox, de 1979 a 1991,  de 64 años de edad y más de 50 abriles como técnico en electricidad y electronica, con un larguísimo curriculum y hoy me dedico a la reparación de equipo de restaurantes, como son los Hornos Blodgett, Freidoras BKI, Hornos para pizzas Middleby Marshall y todo lo relacionado. Equipo usado traído de EUA y reconstruido aquí en mi localidad para su venta posterior. Obviamente atiendo a particulares en menor medida. Reparo electrodomésticos que al menos sacan del  apuro de dinero de vez en vez. Tengo casa propia y auto compacto Tsúru 2008. Tengo dos hijas residiendo en Tijuana B. C. Lic. Empresas Turísticas  una y la otra reside en Palm Springs, EUA, cerca de San Diego CA. Maestra de Educación física 
A veces no dispongo de la conexión a Internet o no tenía una  computadora apropiada. Hoy tengo Internet por cable y una Note Book Toshiba Satellite. Les comento que éstas Laptops tienen el problema de que se rompen los soportes de las bisagras en la base plastica muy débil. Nueva mi Laptop y a los días se rompieron, se soltáron las bisagras. Tube que utilizar una plastilina epóxica y colocar tornillos de rosca  muy usuales en aparatos electrónicos, Los originales de rosca fina se atornillan en una especie de tuerca empotrada en postes cilíndricos muy débiles como dije, Intenté dejar los originales pero fue imposible que se quedaran fijas las mentadas tuercas redondas de bronce con moleteado o grabado de tal forma que se amarren en el plastico. Estoy para servirles en FB.


----------



## marand (Feb 26, 2014)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Yosh, y ya tiene rato estoy en el grupo, no he podido participar mucho, pero cuando requieran ayuda con gusto puedo apoyar si esta en mi, soy ingeniero en electronica.


----------



## nicrihumar (Feb 26, 2014)

hola a todos los miembros de este espectacular grupo mi nombre es cristian actualmente estudio ing.electronica y si tienen alguna duda de algo y si tengo tiempo me avisan y les ayudo ya que me gusta responder preguntas aun que tenga que investigar un buen tiempo para poder dar una buena respuesta.


----------



## Papungo (Feb 26, 2014)

Que tal gente!!!

La verdad es que me parecio serio el sitio y al ver que tengo un amigo registrado en el, veo las muy buenas respuestas que se brindan y me parecio interesante estar con uds. ya que hace muchos años que me recibi y algunos conceptos se me fueron o no los tengo muy claros.

Saludos a todos...


----------



## thenetuno (Feb 26, 2014)

Hola, trabajo en informática, pero soy aficionado a la electrónica, robótica, domatica y aeromodelismo estoy a la orden, me interesa solucionar problemas o presentar ideas para desarrollar tecnologías


----------



## jartur (Feb 27, 2014)

Hola, soy john un saludo en lo que pueda ayudare soy ingeniero electrónico y en computación.


----------



## jospe (Feb 27, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy aficionado a la electrónica y tuve suerte de encontrar este maravilloso foro...


----------



## gonzalof (Feb 27, 2014)

ola soy Gonzalo de España (Oribeiro) tengo 54 años no tengo ni idea de electronica pero pretendo aprender algo a pesar de la edad


----------



## Sergionojafer (Feb 27, 2014)

Hola soy Sergio,de España,tengo 33 años y soy técnico de electronica.


----------



## alex23dejulio (Feb 28, 2014)

hola soy de Guatemala, tengo deseos de aprender gracias por permitirme ser parte de esta gran comunidad


----------



## Helder Guerra (Feb 28, 2014)

Hola soy Helder saludos a todos, para las personas que necesitan circuitos para aprender haciendo por acá les dejo el link de mi blog donde encontraran varios montajes ya probados con sus diseños de PCB completos.

http://helderguerra.blogspot.com/


----------



## sonidojimenezjunior (Feb 28, 2014)

Olaa a todosssssss

Olaa amigosss espero q nos llevemos bien soy nuevo en esto soy amante de la electronica y tambien estoy haciendo un proyecto con un sonido y espero ayudar en lo q pueda y q me ayuden tambien saludos amigoss


----------



## acustic (Feb 28, 2014)

Saludos desde Valladolid, Me han recomendado este foro para encontrar ayuda en temas de electrónica, y aquí estoy a la espera de aprender con ustedes. Un saludo y Gracias.


----------



## laurens (Feb 28, 2014)

Buenos dias a todos los miembros de este foro creo que en temas de electronica todos vamos a aprender mucho saludos desde mexico soy laurens


----------



## anthrax1985 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hola Soy estudiante de Ing. en automatización y control industrial y a pesar que hace mucho tiempo me suscribí al foro nunca he participado en el y espero comenzar a hacerlo de ahora en adelante...

Saludos coridiales


----------



## fede0692 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hola soy estudiante en inngenieria en informatica y nada, vengo de paso por aca espero que ese de paso sea por bastante tiempo y me pueda instruir de este gran foro.  

Saludos


----------



## waltandra (Feb 28, 2014)

hola gente de la comunidad.......hace tiempo  que ando leyendo los temas que han escrito con tanto esmero y para que gente como yo que no tiene conocimientos en electronica pueda interpretar lo que detallan.....me  dedique y con exito a reformar y reparar fuentes de pc, estoy muy agradecico por las reformas y detalles de dosmetros y su banda...gente como yo sin conocimientos de electronica pueda realizar esas labores........un cordial saludo a esta comunidad y permitirme estar en este foro....opiniones no puedo dar solo me dedico a leer...un abrazo Walter


----------



## EA4GV (Mar 1, 2014)

Saludos desde Bustarviejo, en la Sierra Norte de Madrid. 

Hace tiempo que leo estos foros (que me parecen magníficos) y hoy me he decidido a participar en ellos.

Profesionalmente me dedico a la integración de sistemas audiovisuales y de telecomunicación desde hace 25 años.

Espero poder compartir mis conocimientos y aprender de todos aquellos que sepan o tengan más experiencia que yo.

Un abrazo,
Javier.


----------



## TELEFUNKEN (Mar 1, 2014)

Hola me llamo Manuel tengo 32 años soi de teruel, me gusta reparar cosas tengo poca experiencia pero aqui estoi para ayudar a quien pueda y para pedir ayuda a los compañeros, muchas gracias por dejarme participar en este foro.


----------



## andres de jesus cavazos (Mar 1, 2014)

Saludos, soy Andres de Monterrey, Mexico, espero compartir cosas interesantes con ustedes


----------



## canario (Mar 2, 2014)

Hola a todos, me llamo Carlos,tengo 47 años, me gusta mucho la electrònica y en su día la estudie, pero hoy por hoy estoy a años luz de los conocimientos de la mayoría de vosotros,por eso estoy en este foro de electrónica, para aprender, por eso pido perdón de antemano por la cantidad de preguntas que hago, y doy las gracias por vuestras desinteresadas respuestas,un saludo


----------



## jpcpol (Mar 2, 2014)

Hola me llamo Juan Pablo, tengo 34 años, soy técnico en informática y un entusiasta de la electrónica, ademas me interesa todo lo que tiene que ver con el sonido y la música. Me viene muy bien estar en un foro como este así puedo aprender mas de Ustedes. Gracias de antemano!!!


----------



## Antonio piyo (Mar 2, 2014)

Hola a todos, me llamo Antonio, vivo en España, soy un aficionado a la electrónica, especialmente interesado en cuestiones de eficiencia energética. Les agradezco que me dejen aprender de sus conocimeientos, pues yo soy un aprendiz.


----------



## carlos altamar (Mar 2, 2014)

hola a todos me llamo CARLOS  y espero aprender y llegar a ser ayuda para alguien cuando lo nesecite 
!!!!!GRACIAS A TODOS!!!!!!!


----------



## raulflores1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hola Buen día:

    Soy Raúl Flores De México D.F.
     Autodidacta y Aficionado a la electrónica, hace mucho leo esta pagina y gracias a ella he aprendido mucho y he realizado 2 reparaciones gracias a que alguien había preguntado antes que yo por la misma falla, hasta hoy me decidí a registrarme y espero poder participar activamente con todos ustedes.


----------



## kimeras (Mar 3, 2014)

Un gusto cono serlos amigos, soy una persona que le gusta la electrónica mi nombre es ERICK HUANGAL de Perú , me aficionado ala Electrónica y a los Servidores Virtuales, espero aprender mucho con todos sus conocimientos


----------



## Kepa (Mar 3, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Adrián, tengo 19 años y soy de Valencia (España).
Soy tecnico en instalaciones electricas y automaticas y me encanta la electronica.
Espero compartir, y aprender muchisimas cosas con esta comunidad, al igual que intentar ayudar a otros usuarios.

Un saludo


----------



## federicofrutos (Mar 3, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Federico, tengo 27 años. Quiero seguir aprendiendo mas de este interesante mundo. Gracias!


----------



## KORYTEC (Mar 3, 2014)

hola, mi nombre es jorge luis tengo 47 años soy de guadalajara jalisco mexico. reparo aparatos electronicos como tec. muchas gracias


----------



## maxorl (Mar 3, 2014)

Hola, soy nuevo por estos lares... y me gusta el tema de la electrónica... ya nos estaremos comunicando...


----------



## ISE (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola, soy tecnica en electronica, vivo en monterrey y saludo a todos los ingenieros de este foro.


----------



## fmdzilam (Mar 4, 2014)

hola un saludo soy tecnico en electronica y vivo en yucatan mexico


----------



## Tyto (Mar 4, 2014)

Aquí llegué para seguir aprendiendo (ya soy un dinosaurio...), si puedo alguna vez colaborar en algo. No lo duden "ahí estaré"  *Un abrazo* desde Mar del Plata (Argentina)


----------



## uwens (Mar 4, 2014)

hola a toda la comunidad,
me llamo Miguel Aparicio,soy de Sevilla de España ó lo que queda de ella,soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica arreglo algunas cosilllas, pero.... me gustaría aprender de todo el que me pueda enseñar algo
de este mundo asi que lo primero que voy a hacer después de presentarme es preguntar y escuchar
os veo por el foro 
un cordial saludo


----------



## tecnocet (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola  todos. Soy docente en electrónica aqui en Uruguay. Mi nombre es José Barrientos y espero poder compartir conocimientos de electrónica con todos los colegas del foro. Un fuerte abrazo a todos.


----------



## n4d1r (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola desde México, estudio electronica y comunicaciones en la Facultad de Ingenieria Mecanica y Electrica (FIME) U.A.N.L  de Monterrey. Saludos a todos


----------



## martin182 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola me llamo martin me gusta la electronica estudie una carrera tecnica y quiero aprender mas y espero ustedes me ayuden en eso soy de monterrey mexico


----------



## Cobain (Mar 4, 2014)

Buenas, vivo en Argentina, soy técnico electrónico y planeo estudiar ingeniería electrónica. 19 años.


----------



## jacapa (Mar 4, 2014)

Buenas, soy de Argentina aficionado a la electrónica, la informática todo lo que sea tecnología, no soy técnico mis conocimientos son muy básicos ósea van tener que ser muy pacientes conmigo.


----------



## mauriciodiaz (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Mauricio tengo 29 años y soy tecnico en informatica, pero le electronica es mi pasatiempo favorito. De hecho ahora con arduino estoy tratando de unir la informatica y la electronica en una especie de "domotica" ja. Hace rato que visito el foro y la verdad me parece el mejor lejos, eh realizado de manera aventurada varios proyectos mas que nada de audio, pero por no tener tiempo casi nunca escribo nada... ni me habia presentado. Una falta de respeto! Pretendo aportar algunos de los proyectos que he realizado y me han dado buenos resultados. Como para equilibrar la balanza un poco, ya que el foro me ha dado tanto y no he podido devolver nunca nada. Bueno sin mas chachara, nos estamos hablando. Un abrazo grande a toda la comunidad de electronicos!


----------



## nihem (Mar 5, 2014)

hola soy jose de veracruz mexico y de electronica apenas conosco el numero 1. mas bien entro a preguntar pero si desean saber algo de PAILERIA sere todo suyo. gracias


----------



## bivalvo (Mar 5, 2014)

Hola a todos, podéis conocerme en adelante como bivalvo. He visto este foro por la red y no he podido resistir la tentación de registrarme.
Me encanta la electrónica, como a todos vosotros, por supuesto. Espero que durante mi estancia en el foro pueda servir de ayuda para cualquier persona que lo desee e igualmente pueda nutrirme de vuestros conocimientos. ¡He venido para quedarme! Jajaja
En fin, es todo un placer formar parte ahora de esta comunidad. Un saludo.


----------



## rodrasastur (Mar 5, 2014)

Me llamo José Antonio Rodríguez, vivo en Guadalajara, México, y aunque en principio soy Ingeniero Civil siempre me ha llamado la atención la electrónica y he hecho mis "pinitos" en mi casa. 

Hay una anecdota que nunca se me borrará de mi memoria; cuando tenía algo así como siete añitos tenía un juego electrónico de carritos de carrera que funcionaba tanto a baterías como con corriente directa (cosa que supe después de este percance.) El tema es que un día se me ocurrió que por la pequeña toma eléctrica que tenía el jueguito yo podía introducir dos cables eléctricos y ponerlo a funcionar sin baterías y me puse manos a la obra... "pelé" una extensión eléctrica de mi casa, me puse unos guantes de mecánico que tenía mi padre en sus herramientas (ya para aquella época era bien cuidadoso!) Y con mucho cuidado conecté uno de los cables al conector (tuve suerte que al parecer era el neutro), y después, conecté el segundo... ¿Resultado? Kabummmm!!! La extensión se quemó, mi jueguito se quemó y casi quemo la casa!!! Esa fue mi primera experiencia con la electricidad... mis padres pensaron que con ese susto ya se me iba a quitar la curiosidad, pero se equivocaron! A la semana siguiente ya había desarmado el jueguito para ver que había fallado, y aunque al final quedó inservible si les quedó bien claro que mi curiosidad por lo electrónico solo había comenzado! 

De aquella época a la actual aprendí varias cosillas un tanto importantes, jejeje... como la diferencia entre corriente directa y corriente alterna, voltaje, intensidad, y resistencia... ah! Y muy importante!!! La importancia de esos aparatitos llamados "transformadores de corriente"! 

He sido el "electricista" de mi casa hasta el día de hoy... y aunque soy Ing. Civil, lo cierto es que los proyectos de instalaciones eléctricas que hago las realizo yo directamente.

Bueno, saludos a todos y mucho gusto!!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 5, 2014)

¡Hola Chicos!, bienvenidos a esta gran comunidad, siéntanse en familia!

Un saludo.


----------



## killer0389 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hola a todos soy cubano si quieren hablar de electrónica pueden preguntarme, soy aficionado a ella desde muy chico ahora estudio electro medicina que su fuerte es lo que nos apasiona a todos los de este foro me gusta mucho eso de los amplificadores, pero como saben en cuba se hace difícil obtener los componentes para hacer cualquier cosa desde el ácido férrico a un transistor dependemos de los equipos viejo y ir sacando los componentes que necesitemos bueno cualquier cosa en que pueda ayudarles saben donde contactarme..


----------



## claudio lescout (Mar 6, 2014)

Buenas tardes a todos , me llamo Claudio, vivo en Montevideo,Uruguay. Dentro de mis hobys destaco la electrónica, no tengo grandes conocimientos teóricos pero me doy maña y me divierte mucho.
Gracias.


----------



## jcarcamo (Mar 6, 2014)

Hola me llamo Jorge, soy de Chile,trabajo de mecánico y me  gustaría aprender de electrónica ya que hoy en día es muy necesario para mi trabajo, solo me aplico pero se que con la ayuda de ustedes sera mucho mas fácil.
 Un saludo y de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## oscar vanegas (Mar 6, 2014)

hola les saludo OSCAR VANEGAS de Guatemala, soy Electricista Industrial me gustaria aprender de electronica industrial, me es necesaria saberlo por mi trabajo, gracias por su ayuda


----------



## sanmillan95 (Mar 7, 2014)

A todos los nuevos integrantes un gran abrazo de bienvenida a foros de electrónica!


----------



## cobreti (Mar 7, 2014)

un saludo desde canarias a todos los componentes de foro electrónica espero con vuestra experiencia aclarar mis curiosidades en la electrónica un abrazo


----------



## rogervm12 (Mar 7, 2014)

Saludos a todos!
Hacía mucho tiempo que me había registrado y hasta ahora no he entrado.


----------



## robbbberto (Mar 7, 2014)

}Saludos a todos ,no soy muy forista por que suelo perderme siempre en todos los foros .


----------



## TOMAS HEDZ (Mar 7, 2014)

saludos a todos los del foro desde tuxtla gtz chis.


----------



## HOLSON (Mar 7, 2014)

hola colegas. me llamo  Mario enrique tengo tiempo que no entro al foro. le dedicare mas tiempo para ver participar y aportar. soy técnico en electrónica y sistemas tengo muchas horas de vuelo en electrónica.


----------



## zancho (Mar 7, 2014)

Hola: soy Zancho un saludo para todos,soy tecnico en electronica


----------



## joseelec (Mar 7, 2014)

Hola: Me llamo José Luis saludos para todos. Desde que era pequeño me a gustado mucho la electrónica, tanto es así que me aprendo de memoria con gran facilidad cualquier tipo de plano casi sin importar el tamaño de este e incluso el valor numérico de cada uno de sus componentes. He diseñado planos por mí mismo que a mi parecer los podría usar para el cálculo matemático(digo a mi parecer porque son planos que emplean la lógica de los circuitos eléctricos según el funcionamiento de cada componente) esto no son especulaciones ya he probado varios circuitos que funcionan correctamente como los he diseñado. Les digo más, tengo diseñado el plano de una calculadora que es capaz de sumar o restar números de uno y dos dígito. El circuito se incrementa según la cantidad de dígitos y según el tipo de cálculo. Otra cosa, es que la multiplicación y la división el circuito eléctrico es más complicado y todavía estoy trabajando en eso. Si desean saber más escríbanme. Otra cosa es que soy muy malo utilizando los foros pero he disidido compartir mis conocimientos de electrónica con todos ustedes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 7, 2014)

Hola, excelente!, puedes aportar todo lo que quieras, de eso se trata en parte un foro.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2014)

me recuerdas a mi en mis comienzos ¡¡¡
adelante ¡¡ estoy seguro que vas a llegar a ser un grande en la electrónica¡¡¡


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 7, 2014)

yo te diria que plublicara algo ..... lo que sea que te parezca correcto...pues este es un foro muy distinto a los demas...juan


----------



## joseelec (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey soy joseelec si este mensaje es para mi pues muy bien no me voy a limitar pues el conocimiento es el todo del ser humano. en este mismo momento estoy trabajando en la reparación de un disco duro discúlpame si me demoro en escribir el mensaje, pues es una cuestión de trabajo.En mi país son las 23:03 horas.


----------



## Aquarius Kamus (Mar 8, 2014)

Hola a tod@s, mi nombre es Jose, aunque en la red uso Aquarius Kamus por temas de SPAM y esas cosillas malintencionadas. Soy técnico de mantenimiento industrial, por lo cual siempre estoy buscando información de todo tipo, ya que el saber no ocupa lugar, y en mi caso puedo presumir de buena cabeza. Actualmente estoy embarcado en una nueva aventura laboral en una terminal de hidrocarburos de ultima generación, con lo que el mundo de la electrónica en los controles de procesos ha pasado a ser muy importante. Espero poder ayudar en lo que esté en mi mano.
Mucha salud y suerte a tod@s.


----------



## EA3BIL (Mar 8, 2014)

Otro más al club...


----------



## aprendizdf (Mar 8, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es diego no me había presentado y también me aleje por un largo tiempo del foro actualmente me en dedicado poco a la electronica y deseo aprender mas y de igual forma ayudar en el foro


----------



## cupertino (Mar 8, 2014)

un cordial saludos para todos los amigos de foros de eletronica y un abraso. soy cupertino guerrero de venezuela.grasias a    Dios lo que estoy aprendiendo con ustedes me a servido  de mucho ya que tengo una emisora cristiana.  grasias por todo saludos Dios les vendiga.  y recuerden que Jesuscristo los ama amen.


----------



## J2C (Mar 8, 2014)

Güenas y santassss.

Hacia muchísimo que no entraba, veré de ponerme al día con todos los avisos que recibí de los temas que seguía.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## parrao63 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hola! soy Miguel y mi afición a la electrónica no viene de lejos por lo que soy un novato  con todas las letras, pero eso no dice que me falte afición todo lo  contrario, vamos que ya he quemado bastantes circuitos y los que me faltan por quemar.voy soldado mejor para mi todo un avance y he reparado varias herramientas y algún pequeño electrodoméstico, esa es toda mi experiencia y mis ganas de aprender, ahora estoy liado con una fuente atx de 250 W por el tamaño debe ser  de las primeas, pero arranca con verde y uno negro que estaba tirada por casa pidiendo arreglame ya he conseguido arrancarla ahora voy a ver que voltios entrega. Olvidaba decir que mi pasion son los LED
y que hice una pregunta en el foro que no encuentro pero ya repetire.
pues nada un saludo para todos.
encanto de haberos encontrado


----------



## igarcia66 (Mar 9, 2014)

Buenas, soy IVan Garcia de colombia, con ganas de aprender electronica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2014)

*¡ Bienvenidos todos los nuevos Foristas !* 

. . .  y los viejos también  _#*5897*_


----------



## Ramon Rosaio (Mar 9, 2014)

ayuda no se coopresentarme


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2014)

Ramon Rosaio dijo:


> ayuda no se coopresentarme


 
Aqui lo estás haciendo


----------



## Ramon Rosaio (Mar 9, 2014)

ok ya veo 
Mi nombre es Ramon rosario.. Soy profesor de eletronica en un politecico local...


----------



## Wartor (Mar 9, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Warner Durán Acuña y vivo en Costa Rica. Actualmente estudio Ingeniería Electrónica. Se bastantes cosas de electrónica, pero todavía no estoy muy avanzado, por lo que pueda que necesite ayuda de vez en cuando


----------



## Zovirax (Mar 9, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Abraham saludos desde tizimin Yucatán


----------



## johnnyforo (Mar 9, 2014)

Buen día Sres. Mi nombre es Johnny, desde Perú, deseo ayudar y ser ayudado en temas referente a electrónica. Gracias.


----------



## VHTELLEZ (Mar 9, 2014)

Que tal a todos. Mi nombre es Victor Tellez, soy de Monterrey , México y soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica,
Me encataria que podamos compartir información y en lo que pueda ayudarle. estoy a sus ordenes.


----------



## bikerflair (Mar 9, 2014)

hola mi nombre es agustin y estudio electronica, soy de peru  y diria que estoy en los inicios y me gustaria aprender de quienes tienen mas conocimiento en el campo, me gusta la electronica y llegar al
fondo real de un problema.


----------



## akatsukiedo90 (Mar 9, 2014)

ok
de nada ,pero porque el mensaje que dice es muy corto.jjajjaj OK OK

hola soy dany y me gusta la electronica


----------



## oocv (Mar 9, 2014)

Hola buenas noches acá les saludo de Guayaquil Ecuador mi profesión es la electrónica desde hace muchos años atrás tengo interés pues estoy inmerso en un proyecto para construir generadores de ozono no tengo experiencia el HV he tratado de hacer varios proyectos con fly back de TV B/N solo consigo momentáneamente que me funcione el 3055 se calienta y se abre o se pone en corto si alguien con experiencia me puede ayudar con un diagrama o circuito de una fuente de alimentación de 110VAC a 20Kv
utilizando los fly back B/N le estaré muy agradecido o en el peor de los casos de 12VDC  3Amp 20Kv 
Saludos a la comunidad Electronica

Fernando


----------



## wences fabio (Mar 10, 2014)

hola a todos soy de cohabamba bolivia y estudio electromecanica por tanto se algo de electronica, pero me falta hacer mas circuitos.


----------



## jeusgp (Mar 10, 2014)

Mi nombre es Jesús y bueno espero aprender mucho con vosotros.


----------



## Munthe (Mar 11, 2014)

Greetings our dear friend, my lover and hobby elektronica from Indonesian


----------



## crimson (Mar 11, 2014)

¡Bienvenidos todos! 
Saludos C


----------



## carlosicm78 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hola! a todos (as), me llaman Carlos, de Honduras, Tecnico en Electronico, un gusto saludarles.


----------



## Ferreter (Mar 11, 2014)

Hola a todos, Me alegro de formar parte de esta comunidad finalmente, Soy programador pero recientemente me he iniciado en la electrónica. No sabia si estudiar electrónica o sistemas así que decidí estudiar los dos.

Un saludo espero poder aportar algo a la comunidad.


----------



## inspcteurclouseau (Mar 11, 2014)

buenas tardes!
mi nombre es ramon, y soy de españa, aficionado a la electronica, bueno, mas bien a lo que son televisores, videoconsolas, tocadiscos, amplis, pletinas de la epoca de los años 70, 60, basicamente.
espero aprender con ustedes!


----------



## franvazquez (Mar 11, 2014)

Buenas tardes , soy Francisco de Argentina, un aficionado mas de la electrónica. Espero poder aprender junto a ustedes y dar toda la información posible!.


----------



## shdgrao (Mar 12, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Pablo y soy Ingeniero informático. Sé poco de electrónica pero me gusta cacharrear. Saludos a todos!


----------



## jabpex (Mar 12, 2014)

Buenos días

Soy Jabp_ex y bueno,  soy medio ingeniero de algo que llaman agronomía.

Me dedico a aprender electrónica y arduino en mis ratos libres.

Un saludo


----------



## mxnx777 (Mar 12, 2014)

espero me sirva este buen foro y tambien poderlos ayudar en lo que sepa.


----------



## Antonio848 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hola!
Soy Antonio. Ing. en electrónica. Me da mucho gusto participar con ustedes.


----------



## walmansito (Mar 12, 2014)

hola mis amigo soy walmansito soy nuevo espero que mis conocimientos se amplíen en este foro y espero compartir lo que se gracias por recibirme


----------



## lynspyre (Mar 13, 2014)

Buenas,

Mi nombre es Jesus, soy de Venezuela.  Estudio Lic. Música y me gusta la electrónica.  He conseguido mucha información que me ha servido de mucho y espero poder algún día hacer aportes dentro del foro.

Saludos.,


----------



## hernanbys (Mar 13, 2014)

Buenos días 

mi nombre es Hernan Salazar 
vivo en la ciudad de Cali Colombia

Requiero asesoría para la implementacion de un dispositivo electronico de riego atomatico
y ademas compartir mi área de conocimiento y experiencia en la asesoría sobre planes de negocio y alfabetización financiera así como diseño de productos innovadores si alguien en la comunidad lo requiere.

Muchos éxitos gracias por su orientación y ayuda 

Att:
Hernan Salazar
Cali Colombia


----------



## Arvaloez (Mar 13, 2014)

Me llamo Alexander Arevalo

Soy ingeniero electronico investigador de colciencias en Colombia. En el momento desarrollando un equipo de telecomunicaciones para aplicación GPS. gracias a todos y espero contar con ustedes así como podrán contar conmigo

Exitos


----------



## Rene Medina Alvarado (Mar 13, 2014)

Hola a todos Muy Buena tarde para todos, mi nombre RENE MEDINA ALVARADO desde Bogotá COLOMBIA aplico electricidad y electrónica en el área industrial, que bueno vincularme a esta comunidad, para participar, gracias a todos y buen día.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2014)

bienvenido Rene ¡¡¡
 su majestad agradece las gracias ¡¡¡

PD:
  bienvenidos al resto de los nuevos compañeritos del foro ¡¡¡


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hola. Yo también soy nuevo en estos foros.

Apenas me acuerdo de lo que hacía de electrónica hace dos décadas, pero me he encontrado con el mundo de los PIC, y me he animado a hacer alguna cosa.

De momento, ya tengo planteado un reto, en el foro del reciclado de componentes: /f36/opinais-reciclado-componentes-20031/index21.html#post895001


----------



## franklynBN (Mar 13, 2014)

Hola a todo excelente los temas expuestos. 

Alguien tendrá un diagrama de la: Plasma Powercut-1300 u otra similar??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2014)

franklynBN dijo:


> Hola a todo excelente los temas expuestos.
> 
> Alguien tendrá un diagrama de la: Plasma Powercut-1300 u otra similar??


 
Editá tu mensaje !

Estás haciendo una pregunta fuera de lugar ! 

Aquí es solo para presentarse ! 

*Manuales y Diagramas de Servicio*


----------



## VVEERRTTIIGGOO (Mar 14, 2014)

Hola a todos los foristas, me llamo juan saludos desde  cd Madero, México, es la primera vez que  escribo en el foro, me gusta mucho la electrónica y me gusta navegar en el foro que por cierto esta  excelente.
En hora buena a todos y gracias por compartir.


----------



## vrios100 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hola foro, soy Víctor de Lima Perú, estudie electrónica y ahora lo tengo por pasatiempo, así que a veces necesito ayuda, espero su comprensión...gracias


----------



## aner (Mar 14, 2014)

Hola, cordial saludo a los integrantes del foro, me llamo Alex, me gusta la electronica, me gusta tambien y soy aficionado a la parte de audio, amplificacion y fabricacion de cajas acusticas, vi este gran foro y me he unnido a el, espero aprender mucho aqui. Saludos


----------



## Jonathan1 (Mar 14, 2014)

*¡Hola a todos!*

Me llamo Gary y agradezco a los creadores de estos espacios y también a los miembros del foro para hablar de lo que nos gusta, aprender y enseñar lo aprendido. Diseño y fabrico tarjetas electrónicas para soldadoras por puntos. Estaremos conversando para ayudarnos. Bye.


----------



## IngAdam (Mar 14, 2014)

hey hola mi nombre es Adam egrese de la carrera de ELECTRONICA Y TELECOMUNICACIONES DE LA UMSA. EN LA PAZ BOLIVIA...... estoy realizando mi especialidad en ELECTRONICA DE POTEN*C*IA acudo siempre a este foro cuando tengo alguna duda


----------



## Ferreter (Mar 14, 2014)

JoaquinFerrero dijo:


> Hola. Yo también soy nuevo en estos foros.
> 
> Apenas me acuerdo de lo que hacía de electrónica hace dos décadas, pero me he encontrado con el mundo de los PIC, y me he animado a hacer alguna cosa.
> 
> De momento, ya tengo planteado un reto, en el foro del reciclado de componentes: /f36/opinais-reciclado-componentes-20031/index21.html#post895001



Tu eres el creador de foro Phyton en español?

Yo igual soy programador


----------



## jose feliciano ali (Mar 14, 2014)

mi nombre jose luis preciado


----------



## Nehuza25 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hola amigos soy Nelson Huaccha soy Técnico en Electrónica y Computo, ademas soy Ing. Industrial.
Me encanta, me fascina la electrónica, rama que estudie como primera carrera.
Ejerzo la Electrónica en mis tiempos libres, espero aportar y compartir con todos ustedes.
Desde Perú, Trujillo es un gusto conocerlos.


----------



## josmar67 (Mar 15, 2014)

saludos a todos los miembros del foro soy miguel alonso de mexico df tecnico en electronica me fascina la electronica en especial la tv y los amplificadores de auio de gran potencia he armado varios que han compartido en el foro gracias a todos


----------



## celsotf (Mar 15, 2014)

Hola saludos ,hace tiempo que estoy suscrito a este foro pero no he podido entrar .Me parece un foro muy interesante .Espero que me ayuden en mi andadura por este mundo .
  Un abrazo desde Canarias.


----------



## ninompf (Mar 15, 2014)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Marcelino la electronica fue mi pasion cuando tenia 13 años FP II Grado Radio y TV. Treinta y cinco años despues sigo trabajando en algo que me gusta, a veces he tenido algún problema y seguro que alguno de ustedes me ayudo en su dia, pero el interes de seguir aprendiendo y ayudando despierta mi interes en este mundo de la electronica pura y dura, la del soldador, esquema, intrumentacion... espero aportar algo en este foro, estoy aqui para ayudar en la medida en que se pueda y aportar algo, espero!!! Aunque hoy en dia esta todo en internet, espero compartir experiencias, ilusiones y desilusiones tambien...

Gracias por leer y Saludos desde Madrid





celsotf dijo:


> Hola saludos ,hace tiempo que estoy suscrito a este foro pero no he podido entrar .Me parece un foro muy interesante .Espero que me ayuden en mi andadura por este mundo .
> Un abrazo desde Canarias.



Hola compi acabo de entrar en el foro, y no se si te estoy respondiendo, o estoy ya dentro, yo he seguido los pasos y no he tenido ningun problema


----------



## franklynBN (Mar 15, 2014)

huy, Perdón  por la pregunta, 
Mi nombre se Franklyn, soy  República Dominicana, y me gusta la electrónica.


----------



## JOAN RIVERA (Mar 16, 2014)

Saludos desde Perú , después de 18 años por motivos de trabajo ahora que estoy en casa de nuevo estoy tomando las riendas de lo que me gusta y apasiona la electrónica pero se me esta haciendo un poco duro con esta modernidad, pero creo con su ayuda poco iré poniéndome al día , espero ser útil en algún momento a algún apasionado como yo, de esto llamado electrónica, Desde ya les doy un apretón de manos a todos y cada uno de ustedes.. y gracias desde ya  por su apoyo incondicional atte JOAN



Corrección: Decía poco a poco iré poniéndome al día


----------



## megatec2000 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hola , mi nombre es Pablo Luzardo soy de montevideo Uruguay , trabajo en la reparación y construcción de proyectos en el área electrónica de equipos de Aire Acondicionado , los quiero felicitar por el buen nivel del foro y la buena disposición de la comunidad


----------



## vanelec (Mar 16, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Marcelo Vanotti, tengo 50 años y soy de Benito Juarez, Argentina, desde muy joven esperimente con la electronica y otros temas, trabaje muchos años en mantenimiento y reparacion de equipos electronicos, encare proyectos varios, ahora y desde hace unos años estoy trabajando en seguridad electronica y creo que este sera mi emprendimiento definitivo, practico la radioaficcion, las travecias en cuatriciclo,  si bien hace un tiempo que ingrese a esta comunidad no le habia dedicado tiempo para verlo, realmente me gusto mucho , espero cosechar nuevos amigos y poder ser util a quien necesite alguna informacion que yo pueda tener con mucho gusto la compartire.
saludos para todos.


----------



## angelelectrico (Mar 16, 2014)

Saludo desde hoy golpeada tierra de VENEZUELA soy electricista automotriz y estoy a sus ordenes en lo que pueda ayudar.


----------



## aprendizdf (Mar 17, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Diego y soy de México d.f. me dedico a la electrónica empezando a reparar computadoras automotrices con poco conocimiento sobre las mismas en lo q*ue* los pueda ayudar con mucho gusto.


----------



## danisfx (Mar 17, 2014)

muy buenas a todos los foreros.... un saludo y espero tener ayuda en algunos problemas y que sea resuelto no se que hacerle a algunas cosas que tengo....


----------



## ROGERSTARK (Mar 17, 2014)

saludos a todos mi nombre es roger ruiz espero de ser de ayuda y ayudado 

gracias!!


----------



## cordobes23 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Francisco, soy de Córdoba, Argentina, me he recibido hace tres años de electrónico, y mi área de especialización son los microcontroladores, cualquier consulta que pueda responder, estoy para ayudar, saludos!!


----------



## pralcal (Mar 17, 2014)

Hola a todos, reciban un muy cordial saludo de mi persona (Pedro Alcala) desde San Joaquín, Edo. Carabobo, Venezuela.  Desde siempre la electronica a llamado mi atencion, lo tengo como hobby para desestresarme y estar siempre estudiando y aprendiendo algo.  Espero poder aprender mucho de este foro y todos sus participantes y aportar siempre que pueda mi humilde experiencia y mi granito de arena.
   Gracias por su atencion.


----------



## Patvs (Mar 18, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Gustavo y soy técnico de grabación aficionado a la electrónica, me gusta reparar y modificar mis equipos, espero aprender de uds. y que les sirva mi experiencia.
Gracias
Saludos


----------



## YELOQUEHAY (Mar 18, 2014)

Hola a todos desde Asturias. Espero aprender mucho con vosotros ya que llevo años sin dedicarme a esto. Ya todo a cambiado, hasta Yo.
Saludos y gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Project16 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hola a todos!

Mi nombre es Oliver, vivo en Francia y allí hace bastante tiempo que estoy en este foro que me parece muy interesante.
Estoy particularmente interesado en los amplificadores de audio, pero no sólo.
Lo siento por mi español, pero estoy en el uso de un traductor en línea.

Los persuasores!


----------



## franklynBN (Mar 18, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Franklyn, soy dominicano y me fascina la electrónica, también cono-si este medio por pura casualidad buscando información sobre un plano de TV y me gusto el lugar, de modo que en lo que sea útil a qui estoy Santo Domingo R.D.


----------



## Pegon (Mar 18, 2014)

Hola a todos, me guastaría felicitar a toda la comunidad de "Foros de Electrónica" por la gran ayuda que hacen tanto dentro como fuera de la comunidad.


----------



## electronico2011 (Mar 18, 2014)

hola gente soy de peru   y curso la carrera de  ing. electronica y telecomunicaciones espero poder aprender mas en este foro como tambien aportar  mi conocimiento en la materia


----------



## Alexasthar (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Alexandra, estudio telecomunicaciones y este foro me encanta, llevo rato suscrita pero no habia entrado casi, asi que mas vale tarde que nunca y aqui estoy presentandome.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 19, 2014)

¡Hola Chicos!, bienvenidos a esta gran comunidad, siéntanse en familia!

Un saludo.


----------



## rogomag (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola a todos, me presento, mi nombre es Roberto Gomez de Buenos Aires Argentina solo hace 50 años que me dedico a la electrónica


----------



## jfngfelipe (Mar 19, 2014)

saludo para todos soy colombiano, ciudad medellin. estudio actualmente electronica aplicada en automoviles, espero aprender mucho de uds.


----------



## PEPO66 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola soy recien aficionado a la electronica y espero aprender en este foro.


----------



## willy2014 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola soy Analista Programador y como hobby investigo sobre los microprocesarores pic 16F8x y espero aprender en este foro y aportar proyectos.


----------



## Raulastur (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola soy Raul.
Me he inscrito en el foro ya que estoy buscando informacion para hacer un limitador de revoluciones para un motor de coche carburacion, y era para ver si alguien me puede echar una mano.
Un saludo


----------



## aalejandromg (Mar 19, 2014)

Buen día a tod@s, Alex les saluda.
Soy ingeniero en electrónica dedicado a la optimización de equipos eléctricos y electrónicos en cualquier aplicación, desde electrodomésticos hasta equipo hospitalario, biomédico, bioquímico, automatización, etc. Estoy para servirles por este medio.
Salud y paz para tod@s.


----------



## richardubo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola amigos...soy autodidacta en la electrónica, pero ademas de aprender, espero también aportar con algún grano de arena a los foros.


----------



## bralors (Mar 20, 2014)

HOLA!! a todos, soy nuevo y me esta interesando la electronica gracias a arduino!


----------



## jonathanhv (Mar 20, 2014)

Muy interesante comunidad, muchas gracias..


----------



## dalmada (Mar 20, 2014)

Hola gente, me llamo Darwin, tecnico en pc, y espero poder contar con ustedes, en dudas que se me presenten a lo largo del tiempo, desde ya muchas gracias y en lo que pueda ayudar estoy a las ordenes


----------



## carloscardoza (Mar 20, 2014)

hola, mi nombre es carlos!


----------



## TOMAS HEDZ (Mar 20, 2014)

Hola a todos los del foro soy tecnico en electronica de aviacion, pero me gusta la electronica general,espero cooperar con algo sobre cualquier tema saludos.


----------



## cayronzx (Mar 20, 2014)

hola mi nombre es Diego Capcha y soy de Ica-Peru estudie la carrera de electronica industrial.
entre a este foro quiero ser parte de esta comunidad.
el area de la electronica que mas me llama la atencion es de automatizacion
saludos a todos A TODOS XD


----------



## VegaMiranda (Mar 20, 2014)

.

Hola buenas noches, me presento como un técnico en electrónica amateur más que nada, me interesé en la página desde hace un tiempo y pues aquí estoy, espero aprender mucho y ayudar en lo más que pueda.

Saludos desde México.

.


----------



## Atronics (Mar 21, 2014)

Hola a todos Dios les dendiga mi nombre es yerald binet y soy de santo Domingo repuobliga Dominicana e sido muy edificado 
Por ustedes y espero también poder edificar a otros


----------



## periko29 (Mar 21, 2014)

hola a todos los foreros


----------



## maxieme (Mar 21, 2014)

Buenas a todos mi nombre es maximiliano maidana, soy tecnico en electronica de la provincia de santiago del estero y espero aprender muchos de colegas y aficionados.


----------



## ms2014jacks (Mar 21, 2014)

Hola  me llamo Sergio y de repente la electronica ha aparecido en mi camino


----------



## pilusman (Mar 21, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Mario soy electrotecnico y de electrónica conozco lo básico,gracias por aceptarme un abrazo y suerte para todos.


----------



## cepeda (Mar 22, 2014)

Hola a todos mi nombre en Fernando, soy un principiante en esto, pero me gusta mucho trastear y reparar cosas, me considero un gran manitas de todo en general, soy muy deportista, y practico mucho e atletismo de fondo, entre otras cosas.


----------



## luz rodriguez (Mar 22, 2014)

hola mi nombre es luz y me gusta la electronica.soy principiante


----------



## gujaca23 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hola, Soy Gustavo, hago repaciones de electronicas. Saludos a todos.


----------



## luz rodriguez (Mar 22, 2014)

Hola. Mi nombre es luz y tengo inclinacion por la parte electronica soy principiante


----------



## sluze (Mar 22, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Sebastian y soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica


----------



## marcelomondaca (Mar 22, 2014)

Hola a todos, entré para hacer unos inventos, saluds


----------



## marialejar (Mar 22, 2014)

Hola, no soy electrónica pero está en mis intereses de aficionada, ya que busco las formas de unirlo con la química y biología, y crear con los futuros estudiantes. Soy química y me dedicaré a "enseñarla". Agradezco su buena disposición al compartir lo que saben. Saludos a todos


----------



## charlieb68 (Mar 22, 2014)

hola a todos los integrantes de esta interesante comunidad. saludos desde México.


----------



## automovilelectrico (Mar 23, 2014)

Buenas, me presento !

Soy Adrián Gabriel García, de la ciudad de Mar del Plata, provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Soy técnico electrónico, docente en la escuela técnica que egresé en la especialidad electromecánica. 

Les cuento que estoy armando un proyecto, el mismo es un automovil eléctrico. Tengo armada el chasis y montada la carroceria. ya tiene los frenos funcionando, la dirección , el diferencial y la caja de cambios.

Mi idea es colocar con un adaptador el motor a la caja de cambios y con eso poder obtener torque y velocidad que deseo para el mismo. MI expectativa es que tenga buena aceleración y luego llegue al menos a una velocidad final de 100Km/H.
Por el momento la autonomia no es mi prioridad, mientras cumpla los requisitos anteriores.

Voy a crear un posteo para recibir sugerencias!

Saludos!


----------



## richardubo (Mar 23, 2014)

Raulastur dijo:


> Hola soy Raul.
> Me he inscrito en el foro ya que estoy buscando informacion para hacer un limitador de revoluciones para un motor de coche carburacion, y era para ver si alguien me puede echar una mano.
> Un saludo


Hola Raul....interesante inquietud....no soy un experto en mecanica, pero he hecho mis arreglos a mis carros.
 Si no me equivoco la revolucion del motor esta en relacion a la marcha que estes usando y la apertura de la valvula de aceleracion del carburador. ¿A que te refieres con limitar las revoluciones?



automovilelectrico dijo:


> Buenas, me presento !
> 
> Soy Adrián Gabriel García, de la ciudad de Mar del Plata, provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Soy técnico electrónico, docente en la escuela técnica que egresé en la especialidad electromecánica.
> 
> ...


 Hola Adrian ...muy buen proyecto. Mantenganos informados amigo.


----------



## jtguardado (Mar 23, 2014)

Hola, soy Tomas, tengo 53 años, y me ha dado por aprender electrónica, buscando un manual, di con este foro y he decidido registrarme, saludos a todos los participantes.


----------



## Pencaman (Mar 23, 2014)

Saludos comunidad, mis intereses puestos en la página son encontrar referencias para iniciar un camino quizás dirigido en como abarcar la electrónica, me gustaría poder aprender de esta ciencia y ser un aporte en el futuro (aportar mi grano a la causa).


----------



## davi rave (Mar 23, 2014)

Señores fundadores, de la pagina y participantes buenas noches me llamo jose david rave soy técnico en electrónica tengo 62 años trabaje, con varios servicios técnicos en este momento trabajo, por cuenta propia me gusta participar con mi poca experiencia y que ustedes con sus comentarios pueda hacer mis reparaciones muchas gracias.


----------



## disipulo (Mar 24, 2014)

vanelec dijo:


> Hola, mi nombre es Marcelo Vanotti, tengo 50 años y soy de Benito Juarez, Argentina, desde muy joven esperimente con la electronica y otros temas, trabaje muchos años en mantenimiento y reparacion de equipos electronicos, encare proyectos varios, ahora y desde hace unos años estoy trabajando en seguridad electronica y creo que este sera mi emprendimiento definitivo, practico la radioaficcion, las travecias en cuatriciclo,  si bien hace un tiempo que ingrese a esta comunidad no le habia dedicado tiempo para verlo, realmente me gusto mucho , espero cosechar nuevos amigos y poder ser util a quien necesite alguna informacion que yo pueda tener con mucho gusto la compartire.
> saludos para todos.



hola saludos, soy de chinandega nicaragua., entre al foro porque me a nacido una curiosidad por lo fassinante y maravilloso de la electronica y espero poder comprenderla tengo 27 años y me e desnpeñado como tecnico mecanico automotriz desde ase 9, años amo mi trabajo pero con lo que esta avanzando la tecnologia comprendo y me gusta la idea de fucionar esos oficios que alguna ves fueron polos opuestos me interesa mucho la electronica.,espero me ayuden a guiarme quisiera me enseñaran o expliquen como aser un pulsador de inyectores usando un controlador 555 se que estoy en pañales en esto pero se que nadie nace aprendido y prometo poner todo el interes de mi parte.,a olvide mencionar soy de nicaragua pero vivo ase 7 años en mexico......saludos


----------



## doctordemente (Mar 24, 2014)

Hola. Me llamo Luis, soy Extremeño y me uno a este foro para buscar consejo. Soy principiante.


----------



## pesetapequena (Mar 24, 2014)

Hola, soy pesetapequena, estoy poco ducho en esto de los foros, asi que perdon por si no lo hago bien, espero poder estar a la altura de vosotros, los que llevais tanto tiempo.
Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## bralors (Mar 24, 2014)

Hola gente, soy nuevo y espero podes sacarle el jugo al foro


----------



## enrique vargas (Mar 24, 2014)

hola me llamo enrique vargas soy colombiano quiero aprender de ustedes y tambie aportarles de mis comocimientos grasias


----------



## darilu87 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hola*,* me presento soy Dario*, A*rgentino y la verdad q*ue* quisiera aprender mucho de esto*,* tengo muy poco conocimiento y necesitaba hacer una pregunta para q*ue* alguien me de una solución.. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## tomy toby (Mar 24, 2014)

Hola me llamo Tomy Toby soy aficionado a la electrónica y espero calaborar gracias.


----------



## capucha22 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hola Mi nombre es Matias. Me encanta la electronica aunque no sea muy profesional en el tema... Creo que este lugar me ayudara mucho en mis iniciativa a realizar pequeños proyectos... Muchas Gracias


----------



## adrian cadena (Mar 24, 2014)

Hola soy adrian  de Argentina. trabajo en el CONICET y espero poder aclarar alguunas dudas!!!! me interesa los temas referido a sintoamplificadores y parlantes


----------



## mariorosas (Mar 24, 2014)

umm!! estas en linea??


----------



## adrian cadena (Mar 24, 2014)

si, estoy en linea


----------



## ezequieldaemon (Mar 25, 2014)

Buenas muchachos, mi nombre es Ezequiel, como quien diria, no caso un fulbo de electronica, y ya los voy a bombardear con preguntontas y conceptos basicos.


----------



## avidux10 (Mar 25, 2014)

hola me llamo jordi y estoy interesado en la electronica en general ,y creo que este es un buen foro para aprender .
un saludo para todos los foreros


----------



## LORDXENDOR (Mar 25, 2014)

Hola a todos tambien soy electronico y en seguir aprendiendo y compratiendo, mi rubro es la reparacion de celulares, saludos


----------



## rafael1990 (Mar 25, 2014)

hola a todos me gusta mucho la electronica es mi hobby y bueno quisiera aprender mas ya que que me considero principiante de vez en cuando


----------



## FreeFear (Mar 25, 2014)

Buenas tardes, soy un aficcionado a la electrónica, en especial a la informática, y espero ayudar y colaborar lo máximo posible en este foro. Saludos


----------



## jose oso (Mar 25, 2014)

Hola hermanitos saludos desde colombia   estoy estudiando electronica por que quiero provocar un avanse sano y me ha quedado un poco dificil espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## edcaroan (Mar 25, 2014)

Hola mi Nombre es camilo estudiante de tecnologia electronica en la universidad distrital francisco jose de caldas en bogota colombia 
me inscribi a estos foros para complementar e ayudar a otros colegas saludos!!!


----------



## aguilatgz (Mar 25, 2014)

Te damos una coordial bienvenida desde méxico.


----------



## albertoni (Mar 25, 2014)

buenas noches quisiera agradecerles por la acogida  trabajo en reparacion de equipos electronicos  y en lo que pueda colaborarles  con mucho gusto desde florencia caqueta  colombia


----------



## pamatute (Mar 26, 2014)

Saludos!

Me llamo Pedro, soy de Puerto Ordaz Venezuela, no tengo muchos conocimientos de electronica pero llego a este foro buscando información de como poder lograr armar una serie de proyectos, todos referentes a la fotografía, tengo varios amigos electrónicos y aparentemente no les enseñaron inventar en la universidad o simplemente no aprendieron . En fin espero poder, con la ayuda de ustedes, llevar a termino ese par de proyectos que tengo inconclusos desde hace un tiempo.


----------



## pirelin (Mar 26, 2014)

Hola a todos me llamo Mario y soy de Maracaibo Venezuela, encontre este foro buscando informacion, me inscribi y bueno aqui estoy. Me gusta la electronica (aunque lo que mas se es de computadoras) desde hace tiempo y espero aprender mucho mas con sus aportes. Gracias


----------



## lartom42 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hola a Todos

Mi nombre es Pablo de Buenos Aires y me dedico al mundo de aire acondicionado , ademas aficionado de la electronica y mecanica automotriz e encendido, tambien me gusta armar proyectos electronico de distinta indole ..desde ya estoy a la disposicion de cualquiera 

saludos cordiales


----------



## alberto forciniti (Mar 26, 2014)

realmente no se si este es el recuadro para presentarme,de cualquier manera me complace en saludarlos a todos,soy tecnico en telecomunicaciones ,pero me dedico a reparar articulos electronica  desde hace...muchos años  ,me recibi en la EMET 28 DE BELGRANO hace ....años ,uds me entienden,hoy solo reparo TVs  y  microondas
   saludos  Alberto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2014)

¡ ¡ ¡ Bienvenidos todos los Nuevos ! ! !


----------



## Sairus18 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hola soy caio, y estoy estudiando tecnicatura en electrónica, y como tengo algunas dudas decidí unirme para ver si me pueden dar una mano, y si ay algo en lo que pueda ayudar ay estaré, gracias.


----------



## camerene (Mar 26, 2014)

Hola amigos,soy camerene vivo en guadalajara jalisco mexico y estoy listo para compartir experiencias


----------



## william orozco (Mar 26, 2014)

hola amigos , tengo conocimientos bacicos , y tengo muchas ganas de seguir aprendiendo de los compañeros que tienen mas experiencia.

un saludo para toda la comunidad.


----------



## milmar (Mar 27, 2014)

Hola soy Rafael desde Malaga, me parece muy interesante este foro


----------



## r4f3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Saludos desde la Habana, espero aclarar algunas dudas y ayudar a quien lo necesite

Saludos desde la Habana, espero aclarar algunas dudas y ayudar a quien lo necesite


----------



## Josemagarciadiez (Mar 27, 2014)

Saludos desde Tandil, mi nombre es José, y soy un aficionado a la electrónica en audio. Espero poder aprender mucho junto a Ustedes, y si en alguna oportunidad puedo aclarar alguna duda, con todo gusto lo haré.


----------



## Joaqn Perez (Mar 27, 2014)

Hola.. soy Joaquin, me interesa la electronica en general y estoy tratando de aplicarla como complemento de las computadoras... me encanta el foro.


----------



## piruca1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hola a todos!! Mi nombre es Damian. siempre me gustaron la musica y la electronica, en la musica estoy hace unos años y en la electronica hace unos meses...
Sus aportes me estan ayudando muchisimo! saludos!!


----------



## agus9872 (Mar 27, 2014)

Saludos chavos soy Agus ( para los cuates ) tienen una gran pagina, yo hace años estudie para técnico en radio y tv pero lo deje por falta de trabajo pero no he dejado de hacer mis trabajitos de vez en vez.
Saludos


----------



## javiete33 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hola soy javiete33 y quisiera aprender y que me ayudeis


----------



## Jaggwatio (Mar 27, 2014)

Saludos Mi nombre Jagg Jorge, Soy de Chiapas México, Aficionado a la electrónica, mecánico autodidacta, (echando a perder se aprende!!!) y por fin logre aprender a programar micro controladores. espero poder ayudarles en lo que me sea posible. apenas entre al foro y me intereso mucho los temas ya que algunos son de mucha ayuda, es por eso que me registro.


----------



## fmdzilam (Mar 27, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es felipe .Estudie electronica en la epoca de los bulbos y solo para satifacer mi aficion por la electronica luego por cuestiones de un trabajo diferente lo deje pero nunca lo olvide y ahora con muchos años mas vuelvo a incursionar con el mismo entusiasmo de entonses.
  un saludo cordial desde Yucatan Mexico...


----------



## kakitron (Mar 28, 2014)

Buenas! soy un estudiante de electrónica y me he leido varios post de aquí, espero aprender con vosotros y poder ayudar/ser ayudado en la medida de lo posible... Un saludo!

Buenas! soy estudiante de electrónica de comunicaciones, espero disfrutar con vosotros en el foro!


----------



## bolivar2021 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hola  buenas mi nombre es yurvin bolivar. Soy estudiante de ing. Electrónica me  gustaría aprender todo lo que pueda y ayudar en lo que pueda gracias...!!!


----------



## walteruriel (Mar 28, 2014)

Hola soy Walter Drewes de Posadas Misiones Argentina. Saludos a todos y gracias por permitirme participar con uds.


----------



## rgear13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Roberto Guzmán de Guanajuato, Mexico y soy aficionado a la electronica...


----------



## Axel Farias (Mar 29, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy Walter Axel Farias de Argentina. Soy un apasionado de la Electrónica. Siempre quise ser Ingeniero Electrónico, estuve 1 mes cursando hasta que, por razones económicas tuve que volver al pueblo de mi Abuela donde la única universidad que hay sólo tiene 2 ingenierías: Ingeniería en Sistemas e Ingeniería Agronómica. Ahora estoy cursando el 2° Año de Ingeniería en Sistemas, nada fácil. Además, soy poco entendido con las computadoras, apenas sé usarlas para navegar en internet. :cabezon: Me dedico en mis tiempos libres a armar circuitos con mi marcador indeleble, a aprender y buscar información en internet desde mi celular. Siento que nací para la Electrónica desde más o menos mis 7 años de edad cuando desarmaba todos mis juguetes y demás artefactos. Supongo que para algo me servirá Sistemas. Mientras tanto, a aprender Electrónica con su ayuda amigos. Muchas Gracias a todos. Me gusta mucho el sitio.


----------



## Cairos11 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hola a todo el mundo de la electrónica en este foro.
Me llamo Ramón y me gusta mucho la electrónica aunque
soy un novatillo pero me gusta aprender. Espero ser útil
para otras personas que les guste también aprender...ΩΩΩ


----------



## Jose82 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hola !enhorabuena por esta magnifica página , espero aprender mucho y ayudar en lo que pueda , 1 saludo a todos


----------



## FredyAutomata (Mar 30, 2014)

Hola saludos desde chile


----------



## Pablo LSP (Mar 30, 2014)

Hola!!! 

Yo soy Pablo de Argentina, Buenos Aires. Soy músico!

Soy aficionado a la electrónica. Ahora me estoy dedicando a la fabricación y armado de pedales analógicos para guitarra y bajo

Saludos a todos!


----------



## BTOTODA (Mar 30, 2014)

Hola! Soy Bartolomé y trabajo en electronica. Conozco bastante de amplificadores valvulares y estoy a la orden!


----------



## Erika Guerrero (Mar 30, 2014)

hola soy estudiante de electronica y actualmente estoy cursando el primer año de la carrera en Tachira Venezuela... y pues actualmente estoy realizando un proyecto de una pantalla led de mensaje.. este proyecto dura dos años y vengo aqui en busca de ayuda con respecto a pantallas leds y programacion y pues tambien para el resto de mi carrera. ya he visto varias conversaciones y me parece interesante registrarme... 

espero poder apreder mucho... y seguir aprendiendo de electronica *por*q*ue* me gusta MUCHOOOOO  :estudiando:

Saludos espero esten muy b*ie*n


----------



## armc91 (Mar 30, 2014)

Buenas noches, Me llamo Alfredo Montiel. Soy estudiane de Ingenieria Electronica mención: Telecomunicaciones y soy de Maracaibo, Venezuela. 

Saludos..!


----------



## Welches (Mar 31, 2014)

Buena noche, mi nombre es Walter, vivo en el municipio de Salcajá, del departamento de Quetzaltenango, ciudad de Guatemala, soy administrador de un centro educativo que imparte los tres grados del ciclo básico y me registre en este foro por que tengo la inquietud de aprender a programar en Visual Básic y experimentos en electrónica, para compartirlos con los alumnos adicional mente si en algo puedo ayudarlos y compartir lo que he aprendido será un gusto. ...


----------



## AbrahamB (Mar 31, 2014)

Empezando en el mundo de la electrónica, con muchas ganas de aprender y por ello lleno de preguntas. espero puedan ayudarme!!! 

Gracias De antemano!!


----------



## abdulartle (Mar 31, 2014)

Hola foristas mi nombre es Abdul soy ingeniero mecánico y trato de introducirme en el mundo de la electrónica les agradezco la ayuda que me puedan prestar pues me acabo de dar cuenta que soy un dinosaurio en el mundo de la electronica jaja todavia estoy en los bulbos y los relais jajaja


----------



## fer12321 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hola!!! Mi nombre es fernando y estoy estudiando tecnica en electronica.... Espero de ser ayuda en algunos temas... Y que tambien me puedan ayudar.....


----------



## Eulalio Centeno (Mar 31, 2014)

Que tal a toda la comunidad de electronicos mi nombre es Eulalio Centeno, llevo mas de 15 años en la electronica y me gusta toda la rama de electronica pero estoy enfocado mas en tv, tengo conocimiento en estereos de carro y de casa tambien, en algun tiempo puse alarmas para carro, asi que espero apoyar en lo que pueda y asi mismo que me apoyen, de antemano gracias y un gran  saludo para todos


----------



## stmoi (Abr 1, 2014)

Saludos a tod@s. Mi nombre es Moisés y soy de Huelva, España. Llegué a este foro buscando información sobre construcción de altavoces y, viendo la calidad de la página, he decidido quedarme.
No creo que pueda ayudar mucho, pero haré lo que pueda para corresponder la enorme cantidad de información que he obtenido de aquí.


----------



## treb (Abr 1, 2014)

Hola amigos, como lo notaran y por obvias razones sabrán que soy nuevo, no soy muy bueno en la electrónica pero me agrada mucho. espero servir de algo, por cierto soy diseñador por si ocupan algo.


----------



## FREDICTO (Abr 1, 2014)

Buenas noches a todos soy Jhon Fredy Clavijo, los saludo de colombia, estudio ingenieria en control, espero poder aprender y ayudar Gracias..................


----------



## cesarvital (Abr 2, 2014)

Buenas tardes  a todos los integrantes de foro ,me llamo Cesar, vivo en México, soy técnico en electrónica , apasionado  por la electrónica ,desando aprender mas  y ayudar a los además, saludos!!!!!!!


----------



## francisco bad (Abr 2, 2014)

Hola!!! Los saludo desde SanJose Costa Rica!!!! esperando se ecuentren bien de salud física y espiritualmente, para poder compartir con ustedes.


----------



## sunsetr (Abr 2, 2014)

Hola a todos. Enhorabuena por esta comunidad que ayuda a tanta gente con sus problemas electrónicos.. jejej.. Soy Jose y vivo en lleida. Me uno a este foro porque me interesa todo el mundo de la electrónica.. y ojala algún día pueda dedicarme a ello. Un saludo!!


----------



## kevinC (Abr 2, 2014)

Hola amigos electronicos, profesionales y hobbistas, me presento soy Abel de Argentina, me interesa mucho la electronica de amplificacion de audio, me dedico a esto desde hace bastante tiempo y la verdad me esta yendo bien. espero poder aprender mas y compartir mi experiencia. Gracias.


----------



## wladier (Abr 2, 2014)

Hola a todos, me llamo Aitor, soy de españa, soy estudiante de Fisica en ultimo curso, me interesa mucho la electronica, sobre todo el diseño, mas concreto la micro y nano electronica.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## doolb (Abr 2, 2014)

Hola soy Cesar, estoy estudiando esta hermosa área que da para mucho en Chile. Saludos a todos y espero que juntos aprendamos cada día más.


----------



## dany91 (Abr 2, 2014)

hola mi nombre es daniel y no se pero creo soy el primer cubano en el  foro que comenta algo en la pagina . jeje me interesa mucho los temas de amplis y fuentes .. a decir verdad me gusta todo lo de la electronica pero bueno .. eso es en lo que mas se .. en los apmlis .. de guitarra de potencia y de todo .. de mix de pres y de prosesadores de efecto aqui en cuba soy soidista de una teatro y tambien soy guitarrista de una banda de rock .. asi que hasta para la muusica le puedo ayudar ..


----------



## fruns (Abr 3, 2014)

Hola a todos , Me llamo Alejandro y soy de Granada, me he registrado en el foro ya que he visto que tenéis mucha información interesante. 
Yo estudié electrónica aunque mi trabajo siempre ha sido como técnico de producción y calidad relacionado con plantas termosolares. 

Saludos a todos!!


----------



## maxiroma (Abr 3, 2014)

Hola Gente, como están. Mi nombre es Maximiliano, soy de la ciudad de Bahia Blanca- Pcia de Bs As- Argentina. Soy técnico electrónico y me dedico a la reparación de notebooks y PC hace ya 15 años. Buscando circuitos de protección para una fuente de laboratorio llegue a este foro que parece mas que interesante, espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda. Un saludo para todos


----------



## cesarcav (Abr 3, 2014)

Hola me llamo cesar, soy naval pero en mis tiempos libres mi hobby es la electrónica, soy técnico en electrónica y me gustaría estudiar la carrera de ingeniería, ya veremos , saludos a todos y espero ser útil.


----------



## ccorbett (Abr 3, 2014)

Hola soy Carlos, entusiaste de la electronica, especialmente del tema audio. Arme varios amplificadores, con transistores y circuitos integrados. Hace un tiempo que me suscribi en el foro pero no me habia presentado formalmente. Espero poder compartir con uds. mis experiencias y seguir aprendiendo en el foro.
Saludos.


Carlos


----------



## yukiikari (Abr 4, 2014)

Hola, encontre este buenisismo foro y pues aqui estoy dando lata  Gracias saludos!


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 4, 2014)

Con los años y Gracias a las personas de este foro mis conocimientos van siendo mas grande.  SALUDOS A LOS NUEVOS


----------



## jhonny pineda (Abr 4, 2014)

Saludos a todos soy Jhonny Pineda de Mérida-Venezuela, soy aficionado a la electrónica y quiero aprender con todos ustedes y estoy seguro de eso gracias....


----------



## pinzon (Abr 4, 2014)

Hola soy Carlos Ferroñan Pinzón - De Perú - estudiante de Electrónica Industrial, soy muy entusiasta y deseoso de aprender cada día mas, aquí todos estamos para aprender...


----------



## albert rivera (Abr 4, 2014)

soy malo para la electrónica pero le trato de echar ganas XD


----------



## guillote1976 (Abr 5, 2014)

hola mi nombre el guillermo  soy de bs as argentina  no se de elctronica pero me gustaria  aprender


----------



## AgusRomero1 (Abr 5, 2014)

Hola me llamo Agus y soy de Bs As Argentina...Bueno vengo aca a aprender mas de lo poco que se..

Saludos y Suerte


----------



## guillote1976 (Abr 5, 2014)

Mi nombre es guillermo de bs as argentina, soy un apasionado por la electrónica, y más por sus aplicaciones en beneficio de todos. Me considero un entusiasta, un emprendedor (así no haya tenido suerte hasta ahora en los emprendimientos). 

De uno de esos emprendimientos surgió la inquietud de crear un espacio donde las personas que nos dedicamos a la electrónica compartiéramos ideas, experiencia y conocimiento. Ese espacio se convirtió en esta comunidad, y si que me he divertido en ella.

y me gustaria aprender mucho


----------



## danny90 (Abr 5, 2014)

hola como estan ?
bueno espero que bien

me llamo danny y quiero aprender mucho


----------



## titovax59 (Abr 6, 2014)

hola a todos soy titovax59 soy de malaga y esto parese interesante yo no salgo mucho por estos lares bueno ola y perdon de ante manos por las faltas de ortografia nunca les di importancia. ...


----------



## Haddockin (Abr 6, 2014)

Hola amigos , la electronica me gusta bastante aunque no es mi fuerte. 
Espero poder disfrutar de este foro, aunque mi comienzo ayer fuera un tanto negativo ya que el moderador Fogonazo me cerró mi primer post sin darme apenas oportunidad a rectificar y reorientar mi problema. Incluso dictó el punto "15" de las normes del foro como si yo no supiera lo que es un "punto y aparte" o el uso de la mayúscula. 
Uno puede cometer errores y luego ser subsanados si se tiene la oportunidad. Pero con el trato desagradable y dictatorial que Fogonazo me ha dado es francamente dificil.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Payl (Abr 6, 2014)

Un saludo para tod@s los foreros, soy Informático y gran aficionado a la electrónica desde hace ya bastantes años, y espero que podamos compartir experiencias y conocimientos juntos.


----------



## eduelnavegante (Abr 6, 2014)

Hola a todos soy Eduardo. Agradecer este tipo de foro por su gran trabajo.


----------



## pepa (Abr 6, 2014)

Hola soy pepa ... merodeo por el foro hace un tiempito. voy hacer formal mi presentacion. soy de rosario, santa fe, argentina ..... me dedico al audio profesional .. saludos a todos


----------



## JasierMendez (Abr 6, 2014)

hola...mi nombre es jasier y estudio telecomunicaciones y electronica..y quisiera saber como hacer un receptor satelital


----------



## LUIS393 (Abr 6, 2014)

Hola soy luis miguel estoy aprendiendo conceptos de la electrónica y quisiera capacitarme cada vez mas les agradezco por la ayuda que me puedan prestar y si puedo colaborarles ahí estaré muchas gracias


----------



## sergiocd62 (Abr 7, 2014)

Buen dia a todos, mi nombre es Sergio Cortes, soy tecnico en electronica y aparte de arreglar aparatos electronicos me dedico a diseñar y vender amplificadores para rockolas. De este sitio he recibido mucha informacion asi que en algun momento tambien espero poder contribuir con lo poco que se, ya tengo algun tiempo que me inscribi, pero apenas decidi presentarme y a la vez quiero empezar a participar en los distintos temas de este foro tan interesantes.
Saludos desde Morelia Michoacan Mexico.


----------



## altusalbo (Abr 7, 2014)

Saludos a todos. Soy aficionado al "cacharreo", poseo conocimientos limitados de electrónica, aun así me gustaría se de utilidad en este foro. También espero aprender sobre mi afición y creo que es el lugar apropiado por lo que he leído, el nivel de los participantes es muy bueno. Solo reiterar mis saludos y seguir asomándome al foro.


----------



## LuisV (Abr 7, 2014)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el tema de la electronica y me ha interesado mucho, asi qui encontre este gran foro, mi nombre es Luis y espero estar mucho tiempo aqui, gracias.


----------



## Marcos Amaya (Abr 7, 2014)

Hola a todos Soy Marco Antonio y soy Ing. en Electronica egresado del ESIME (ICE) del IPN, me encanta la electronica y por eso estoy aqui

Gracias a todos


----------



## Rotor135 (Abr 8, 2014)

Hola soy Miguel y me interesa saber cada día mas de este apasionante mundo de la electrónica. saludos y éxitos en todos sus proyectos ... haaa y paciencia .


----------



## FM San Esteban (Abr 8, 2014)

Hola soy FM San Esteban,,mi nombre es Jose..me gusta la Electrónica de toda la vida. Hice cursos de Radio.de TV .de Audio .y siempre trate de actualizarme con información sobre el tema. Actualmente deseo incursionar en el campo de la transmisión de FM ,tengo una emisora y quiero dedicarme a la reparación de Lineales, Consolas, y todo lo concerniente a la reparación de todo lo concerniente a una Emisora de FM,.de hecho,e armado mis primeros Transmisores de fm, para adquirir experiencia,,y me encontré que es muy atrapante el mundo de la Radiofrecuencia. Deseando aportar mis experiencias


----------



## mahmoud1 (Abr 8, 2014)

Hola soy mahmoud me interesa saber cada día mas de este apasionante mundo de la electrónica.


----------



## theocr (Abr 9, 2014)

hola soy theo y soy de costa rica me encanta el foro y quiero aprender bastante sobre electrónica ya que soy novato pero mi pasión viene desde muy chico también me dedico a hacer pistas musicales específicamente de reggae....les agradesco a todos por la ayuda que me brinden


----------



## maebryan1818 (Abr 9, 2014)

Hola! me encantaria y mepuedan ayudar, es quequisiere saver de un circuito electronico que funcione como amplificador de corriente por ejemplo que reciva une corriente de una baterie de 3voltios y alpasarporel circuito este expulse una corriente mayor para hacer funcionar en epatatoque utilice mas corriente.? si eso sepuede hacer serian muy amables de ayudarme !!!


----------



## rocaan (Abr 9, 2014)

Hola! mi nombre es Rolando, vivo serca de Sevilla, España. Me dedico pricipalmente a las reparaciones y soy un amante de la electrónica . me gustaría compartir conocimientos y ayuda en la medida de lo posible.
Saludos.


----------



## Ruly677 (Abr 9, 2014)

Hola como estan??  mi Nombre es Raul Castro , Son de San luis Rio colorado Sonoara Mexico, estoy terminando la ingenieria en Mecatrinica.

Saludos  a todos!!!


----------



## Busologo (Abr 9, 2014)

Buenas Soy José Meza y estoy iniciándome en el tema de la electrónica, soy técnico en mecánica automotriz!


----------



## makinavaja (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola a todos: Soy Jose Luis, desde Huesca, en España. Trabajo en electronica y también me apasiona como hobby, y estoy aqui para aprender lo que pueda, que nunca se acaba, y si puedo colaborar en algo, pues mejor.


----------



## Marcosro (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola, soy Marcos de España y tengo curiosidad por aprender algunas nociones de electrónica a ver si soy capaz de poder ir reparando los aparatitos que se me estropean.


----------



## rumberogt (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola, soy yunier, emprendiendo camino hacia el mundo electrónico


----------



## sgonzalez (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola Amigos, soy Sergio González y me apasiona la electrónica si bien no la entiendo mucho todavía. Espero encontrar en este sitio la sabiduría necesaria para elaborar mis proyectos y brindar mi apoyo a Uds. en el campo de la electromecánica donde soy técnico.


----------



## roberx1 (Abr 10, 2014)

Que tal. soy un aficionado a la electronica, muyyy aficionado, y deseo compartir mis experiencias y por sobre todo aprender de ustedes. un gran saludo. roberto


----------



## BAYUNCMAN (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola, espero serles de ayuda como lo serán para mi trabajo, llevo más de 12 años en la electronica...


----------



## norge (Abr 11, 2014)

hola mi nombre es norge y estoy seguro que aprendere en este foro


----------



## DiegoJGB (Abr 11, 2014)

Hola a todos:

Mi Nombre es Diego González

De México.

Según cuenta la historia mi afinidad con la electricidad y la electrónica se remonta a mi más tierna infancia. Cuando antes de siquiera aprender a hablar le metía los dedos a la toma eléctrica buscando que había ahí dentro. Hasta el día que increpándome mi madre por mi necedad de recargar mis baterías en el contacto al menos una vez cada 15 días. Le pregunte ¿Qué hay?

A lo cual vino toda una explicación; según me cuenta respecto a la electricidad y las lámparas, la corriente eléctrica, la licuadora etc. (que esta por demás decir que no me acuerdo en lo mas mínimo de eso)  y Santo remedio no volví a introducir los dedos donde no debía.

Obviamente eso no acabo con la pasión y ya más grande desarmaba cuanto carrito con motores, foquitos, etc. se pusiera en frente de mí (he de confesarlo a mas de 40 años sigo teniendo la curiosidad por desarmar y entender cómo funciona cuanta cosa nueva pasa por mis manos. Ja Ja).

Estudie electrónica en una secundaria técnica, después un bachillerato técnico en electrónica y comunicaciones. (Me desempeñe un tiempo con algunos compañeros del bachillerato en lo que nosotros llamábamos “Mata teles”), y después la facultad también electrónica en el área de Control e instrumentación medica (tenemos a este y al aferrado ¿verdad? Qué le vamos a hacer).

Sigo jugando con la electrónica y me encanta seguir aprendiendo cada día mas (al menos tratar de mantenerme al día ja ja ja porque el campo es enorme).

Todos aprendemos de todos  y  si lo poco que se puede ayudar estoy a sus órdenes.

Que tengan un gran día y espero no haberlos aburrido con tan largo cuento.

Atte.

Diego Gonzalez.


----------



## jmori37 (Abr 11, 2014)

Buenas noches amigos Foristas
Me acabo de suscribir y espero compartir conocimientos con cada uno de uds. me gusta la electrónica pero particularmente aplicada a las telecomunicaciones y a todo lo que es audio frecuencia. Muchas gracias


----------



## equinologic (Abr 11, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Berjouhi y soy de Argentina, todo lo relacionado con electronica y electricidad es un desafio para mi cuando por alguna razon resulta imposible no hallar circuitos especificos; ahora estoy abocada a desmenuzar un arrancador progresivo de una amoladora de 19" que emplea tres transistores npn c9013, uno pnp c9012 y un amplificador dual c mos de alta ganancia ha 17358, todo comanda el gate de un triac que provee una tension inicial equivalente a la mitad de la linea y la va incrementando suavemente. Ya tengo el diseño de la plaqueta y la mayoria de la ubicacion de sus componentes pero desconozco los valores de tres capacitores ceramicos, dos diodos (uno es un zenner aproximado de 18V) y un capacitor electrolitico. De mas esta decir que la manufactura es China y no tiene ninguna nomenclatura visible en su cobertura. Al citado acometen dos cables de linea (neutro comun con el motor) y tres al triac (fase salida, comun con el motor). Agradecere cualquier dato que puedan aportar.


----------



## aguantalo (Abr 12, 2014)

Hola, soy aficionado a trastear e internet me ha traido hasta aquí, encantado en conoceros


----------



## bluesafiro (Abr 12, 2014)

Buenas.
Mi nombre es Greg. Y soy un apasionado entusiasta de la electronica antigua...especificamente valvulas termoionicas...
Voy a empezar a estudiar en la universidad y soy un novato en esto pero tengo mucha ilusion en aprender TODO sobre ello, circuitos amplificadores, previos de valvulas... y para empezar estoy intentando aprender la nomenclatura de las valvulas, como se definen y adivinar cuales se podrian sustituir para tener el mismo resultado... ¿quien empieza con la ayudiiiiita?
Mil gracias por el tiempo y la posible ayuda.


----------



## alejandroxdd (Abr 12, 2014)

hola soy alejandro y me da mucho gusto estar en este foro para aprender sobre el maravilloso mundo de la electronica


----------



## electron07 (Abr 12, 2014)

hola mi nombre es Daniel y soy de buenos aires, Argentina.. me estoy iniciando en la electrónica.. la idea de formar parte de este foro es hacer consultas acerca de todo lo relacionado con la electronica ya que soy estudiante de la misma.. un saludo


----------



## duber3876 (Abr 12, 2014)

hola a todos los amigos del foro mi nombre es Duber Mora soy de la ciudad de bogotà Colombia y estoy muy interesado en hacer amistades para discutir temas de electronica ,, mi gusto es enorme y   aficionado a amplificadores de audio y fuentes de voltage... saludos a todos


----------



## xfriki (Abr 13, 2014)

hola que tal gente bonita de esta comuniad, mi nombre es Hugo, tengo algunos conocimientos basicos de electronica (de aficionado) pero como muchos de los que entramos aqui tengo una gran pasion por todo lo referente a la materia, llegue aqui buscando informacion de.... no me acuerdo que.... y bueno me encontre con gente de experiencia tan abrumadora que decidi quedarme y aprender un poco de ustedes jajaja, espero algun dia poder colaborar en esta comunidad y hacerla que siga creciendo..... gracias de antemano por todsa la ayuda que me puedan brindar en el futuro y bueno es un gusto estar aqui!!


----------



## gancito (Abr 13, 2014)

Hola. Saludos gracias. Por aceptar para aportar ,conocimiento


----------



## freddybone (Abr 14, 2014)

gracias por aceptarme,saludos a todos y estoy listo para aprender y aportar en lo que mas pueda.


----------



## eugeni1969 (Abr 14, 2014)

Buenas señores, nuevo por aqui. Espero ayudar y que me ayuden


----------



## geosocio (Abr 14, 2014)

Hola mi nombre el Andres soy de San Juan, argentina. Mi profesión es Geologo, poco tiene que ver con la electrónica pero tengo el Hobby de leer y experimentar con temas de generación de energía y motores eléctricos no convencionales, tipo pulsante o Bedini. La mayoría de ellos requieren de algo de electrónica. Me van a disculpar que yo no pueda ayudar mucho con los problemas que se plantean en los foros, pero si le agradezco que publiquen y participen quienes saben ya que detrás de la Pc creo que hay bastante gente deseosa de aprender. Les mando un gran Saludo


----------



## andresjemsd (Abr 15, 2014)

Hola soy Andres de Ecuador,  estudiante ingenieria, estoy para aqui aprender y enseñar.


----------



## Marianos (Abr 15, 2014)

Hola, soy estudiante de mecatrónica en Argentina, espero aprender y colaborar en este foro.
Saludos!


----------



## gusmodelo61 (Abr 15, 2014)

Hola, soy Gustavo de Uruguay. Me parece muy interesante el foro, como asimismo las preguntas y respuestas que benfician a todos. Gracias y ojalá yo también pueda contribuir con soluciones.


----------



## emartinizing (Abr 16, 2014)

hola amigos, que bueno encontrar una pagina como esta donde podamos encontrar soluciones, espero poder aportar ayuda al foro, saludos


----------



## JosiloH (Abr 16, 2014)

Hola amigos. Mi nombre es José y hace un rato que ando dando vueltas por aqui. Saludos y gracias por la buena onda.


----------



## error303 (Abr 16, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es José actualmente soy Odontólogo, tengo especialidad en ortodoncia y ortopedia maxilofacial pero siempre me ha llamado la atención la electrónica.   
Un saludo y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## cristobalaparicio (Abr 16, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya va siendo medio tarde para presentarse, pero bue...
> 
> Yo soy Eduardo Zavalla, y soy de la provincia de San Juan, Argentina. Estoy jugando con la electrónica desde que tengo 14 años...y ahora tengo 45, así que llevo un tiempo largo con esto. Tanto me gustó la electrónica, que estudié y me recibí de Ingeniero Electrónico, pero la vida me llevó un largo trecho por los caminos del software, así que dejé la querida electrónica de lado.....hasta que me reencontré con ella en el 2004 y desde entonces casi no la he dejado ni un día.
> 
> ...


mi nombre es cristobal desde venezuela me inicio como sonidista con el fin de crear un proyecto de sonido ando en busca de los planos para fabricar caja ab 36 servin vega


----------



## charli54 (Abr 16, 2014)

hola soy benjamin de venezuela y trato de ser tecnico de electronica


----------



## platero72 (Abr 16, 2014)

hola, mi nombre es ivan y la electronica es mi hobby y espero poder aprender de uds, y con uds, saludos...


----------



## Jessdroid (Abr 16, 2014)

Hola, soy Jess y estoy comenzando en el mundo de la electronica, quiero aprender mucho de toda la comunidad.


----------



## sergiogc (Abr 17, 2014)

hey, en horabuena, un saludo a todos, reiniciando con Utds. aqui vamos a andar.


----------



## cristhian2108 (Abr 17, 2014)

hola soy cristhian y estudio ingenieria electrica en la politecnica nacional de ecuador......culquier cosa sobre temas teoricos preguntaran nomas....je je j ...

Hola soy Cristhian y estudio ing electrica en la politecnica nacional de ecuador ....cualquier duda pregunten nomas....


----------



## XMaximilianoX (Abr 17, 2014)

Hola, soy Maximiliano, siempre me gusto mucho el foro, espero aprender bastante y pasarlo bien, saludos a todos


----------



## nanoalba85 (Abr 17, 2014)

hola soy Fernando Alba, tecnico reparador de tv, consolas de videojuegos y pc, estudiante de ingenieria electronica, en la universidad tecnologica nacional-facultad regional tucuman (Argentina),espero poder ayudarlos a todos con sus dudas, que me solucionen las mias que son millones, voy a estar subiendo todo el material que tengo, muchas gracias desde ya


----------



## betomann (Abr 17, 2014)

hola quiero agradecer por aceptarme , les comento que estoy recien comenzando en el tema electronica gracias.


----------



## Juan3480 (Abr 17, 2014)

Hola a todos

Soy un profesional de la electrónica con 1 anos de experiencia laboral, actualmente esto dedicado al mundo de los ascensores y escaleras, por mi parte tienen en mi un colaborador y un amigo; espero contar tambien con su gentil colaboración.


----------



## ilkyest (Abr 17, 2014)

soy hobbista en eletronica, con un spañol sin revisar 10 años, gosto de eletronica, pero que soy bancario.

Soy un apasionado por "sonido", la historia de la radio, como começo, etc, y para mi la televisión es sólo un método anticonceptivo (miel, no ahora, no sólo la novela), me gusta probar nuevos filtros de paso bajo, paso alto, por último hacer mis diseños, testar fuentes, etc.

por otra parte, muy agradable para reunirse con ellos, Iván Luis, o simplemente ilkyest

Antes de completar mi Inglés no depende de google traductor, sin embargo, la lectura en español no tengo problemas. Si uno de estos resbalón y vaya al Inglés, mis más sinceras disculpas


----------



## guiny (Abr 18, 2014)

hola a todos soy guiny, me gusta mucho la electrónica aunque soy un soy un poco novato


----------



## gaboxx (Abr 18, 2014)

hola!!!
mi nombre es Gabriel soy de Chile, mi hobby es la electrónica, he encontrado varias cosas por aquí y quise ser parte de esta comunidad  saludos


----------



## eduardoe (Abr 18, 2014)

Hola
Mi nombre es Eduardo y soy de Argentina. He encontrado aquí información muy útil y espero poder colaborar con la comunidad. Soy técnico en electrónica y tengo alguna experiencia en audio.
Saludos a todos


----------



## andresjemsd (Abr 19, 2014)

hola soy Andres Martinez de Ecuador estudiante de ingeniería aeronáutica estoy aquí para aprender y compartir mis conocimientos a medida en la que vaya avanzando. 

saludos a todos.


----------



## serxi (Abr 19, 2014)

Hola soy Serxi, buenas noches a todos, espero pasar unos momentos buenos con todos ustedes.
un saludo


----------



## NubiaCor (Abr 19, 2014)

Hola soy Nubia estoy iniciando estudios de electrónica, me intereso en Microcontroladores, saludos !!!


----------



## Cesar Rafael (Abr 19, 2014)

Hola soy Cesar Santiago, espero encontrar buenas informaciones para ampliar mis conocimientos y compartir mis experiencias con ustedes.  saludos cordiales.


----------



## Gustavo Giannoni (Abr 19, 2014)

Soy Gustavo vivo en Buenos aires y como contador soy un buen tecnico electronico jajaja bromas al margen tengo por hobby la electronica y quiero aprender.

Salu2 Gustavo


----------



## Borch206 (Abr 20, 2014)

Buenas gente, me llamo Borja y soy de Vitoria.
Esperó aprender y aportar cosas al foro...
Un saludo y felices fiestas


----------



## arturoe (Abr 20, 2014)

buenos dias a todos me llamo arturo, soy salvadoreño y soy agricultor pero siempre me ha llamado la atencion la electronica espero aprender en el foro 

gracias
arturoe


----------



## belirito (Abr 21, 2014)

Hola a todos!


Me llamo Marcelo y vivo en Chile!.. de niño me atrajo la electrónica como afición 

Siempre leo cosas interesantes aquí, pero no había posteado desde que me registré...


Tengo unas dudas y acudo a ustedes que son personas entendidas y con experiencia.


Saludos!



*=)*


----------



## curumechaca (Abr 21, 2014)

Hola, a todos.

Me llamo carlos. Soy de Santa Cruz de la Sierra-Bolivia 

Bueno recientemente me he interesado en la electronica, y en este foro he visto algunas cosas explicadas de mejor manera o mas concretas y bueno deseo aprender algo de electronica ...es por eso que me registre aunque cuento con poco tiempo...

Saludos


----------



## etigac (Abr 21, 2014)

hola a todos : mi nombre es etienne , soy de Santiago de chile y gracias por permitirme ingresar al grupo de todos ustedes. porque encuentro genial el foro de electrónica .


----------



## danielito09 (Abr 22, 2014)

Hola soy Daniel y que gusto conocer este foro


----------



## jose viellma (Abr 22, 2014)

soy estudiante de electricidad, pero la electronica nos lleva una diferencia avismal por lo cual tenemos que estar actualizados en estos y otros temas.. trabajo en una empresa de electricidad en venezuela..


----------



## lavindo (Abr 22, 2014)

Saludos a todos ..... yo soy de Indonesia .. quiero aprender mucho de este foro .. gracias a todos .......






> Greetings all ..... I am from Indonesia .. i want to learn a lot from this forum .. thank you all .......


----------



## Miloc (Abr 22, 2014)

Buenas tardes a tod@s los miembros de la comunidad,espero poder aporender mucho aquí y si en algo puedo ayudar,igual no duden en preguntarme(aunque no sé mucho,pero la lucha se hace).Me gusta reparar aparatos,peor a veces salen algunas fallas muy complicadas y a veces tampoco se tien el equipo ideal,a veces nomas lo mínimo y así le seguimos,claro que es cuando nos sirve el apoyo de páginas como ésta,porque así logramos brincar muchas pruebas que otros compañeros han realizado.Les agradezco de antemano su apoyo y quedo a sus órdenes.

Se me olvidó mencionar,soy de Q.Roo,méxico.


----------



## malose1994 (Abr 22, 2014)

Hola, soy estudiante de ingeniería electronica, espero aprender y si se puede enseñar los pocos  conocimiento que he aprendido a lo largo de mi carrera, ya voy 3 años en la universidad. Grcias a todos.


----------



## adalberto vergara (Abr 23, 2014)

hola! querida comunidad mi nombre es Adalberto Vergara gacias por la bienvenida la cual me estimula a seguir aprendiendo de sus conocimientos y lo que yo les pueda aportar, la paz sea con ustedes.


----------



## EKON (Abr 23, 2014)

Hola comunidad de electronicos , leo hace mucho el foro pero llego la hora de presentarme, me gustaria mostrar un proyecto que hice pero como soy nuevo no puedo poner link asi que para mas adelante


saludos


----------



## jochema22 (Abr 23, 2014)

Hola os sigo desde hace algún tiempo, y me parece un foro muy interesante, espero aportar agún granito de arena, gracias


----------



## Victor Carrasco (Abr 23, 2014)

Hola, soy Victor Carrasco, de la Republica Dominicana. Estoy muy contento de participar en este foro. Espero poder participar de manera activa en cada tema del cual tengo dominio. Muchas gracias a tod@s.


----------



## Pacoska (Abr 24, 2014)

Hola a todos soy Pacoska desde España. He visto que hay una gran multitud de temas sobre microelectrónica y microcontroladores en los que me seguiría seguir profundizando y compartir todas aquellas dudas que pudieran surgirme y ayudar a resolver todas aquellas que pueda


----------



## Wellington Matheus (Abr 24, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy Wellington Matheus!


----------



## tapalque (Abr 24, 2014)

Soy un aprendiz de electrónica me llamo Félix Melitón y vivo en Argentina, saludos a todos


----------



## brygelacho (Abr 24, 2014)

Hola gracias a todos


----------



## boix (Abr 24, 2014)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme, siempre dispuesto a aprender. Gracias


----------



## rodrigo gutierrez (Abr 24, 2014)

hola soy rodrigo gutierrez de  valladolid, yucatan mexico me interesa aprender sobre electronica, soy licenciado en educacion secundaria especialidad matematicas, saludos


----------



## maoslabora (Abr 24, 2014)

Hola, gracias por recibirme, soy hobista electrónico y quiero aprender mucho de ustedes; ojala de mi puedan aprender algo. Desde Medellin Colombia.


----------



## Julio Roberto (Abr 24, 2014)

Hola, gracias por esta oportunidad la soy estudiante de perito en electronica y deseo aprender mucho de ustedes y por supuesto si fuere necesario serles de utilidad; saludos desde Guatemala


----------



## zubi42 (Abr 24, 2014)

hola muchachos, me llamo juan y soy nuevo en este foro. no se mucho de electronica asi*-*q*ue *espero poder aprender muchas cosas de ustedes...saludos desde argentina


----------



## autolock (Abr 24, 2014)

Hola buenas noches soy un ingeniero en electronica , de Guadalajara Jalisco mexico espero llegar a aportar algunas ideas así como escuchar sus valiosas opiniones gracias.


----------



## mdvymdv (Abr 25, 2014)

Hola Buenas Noches, solo queria presentarme formalmente, soy de Córdoba Capital -Argentina, me gusto mucho la pagina y quiero ser parte ayudando en algo y por supuesto leer y aprender de toda la comunidad, muchos saludos!!


----------



## willfa (Abr 25, 2014)

Hola a todos los usuarios de forosdeelectronica, quiero dar mi saludo y darme a conocer como nuevo miembro del foro, espero que juntos todos con los conocimientos apodamos ayudarnos a solventar posibles dudas, muchas gracias de antemano y un cordial saludo.


----------



## kiolx (Abr 25, 2014)

BUenos diaas a todos foreros


----------



## parralm4 (Abr 25, 2014)

Buen dia señores agradesco la oportunidad que me dan de pertenecer y participar en este foro mi nombre es oscar y espero contribuir para que este foro siga creciendo y seamos muchos mas gracias.


----------



## pepiringo (Abr 25, 2014)

hola buena tarde mi nombre es Leoncio de México D. F. (Chilango) pero de los buenos ;-), gracias por aceptarme en este foro, ya que me gusta la electronica, y como dicen por ahi echando a perder se aprende


----------



## FEROS68 (Abr 25, 2014)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



buenas tardes mi nombre es Oscar Cuenca, aficionado a la electrónica automotriz, tengo algunos conocimientos, estudiante de electrónica

buenas tardes mi nombre es Oscar Cuenca, aficionado a la electrónica automotriz, tengo algunos conocimientos, estudiante de electrónica. muchas gracias.


----------



## SEGalan (Abr 25, 2014)

Estimados Sres.

                   Les comento que soy nuevo en este foro, les comento que hace 13 años tengo un taller de electrónica industrial, soy uno de los desarrolladores de Niplesoft y quien da las capacitaciones en Delta Centro de capacitación profesional. 

                  Espero compartir experiencias con Uds. y serles útiles en lo que pueda.

                  Saludos cordiales,

                       Silvio Galán


----------



## mongopicho (Abr 26, 2014)

Hola gente,
Me llamo Nestor,  y hace muchos años que ando en esto de la electrónica...
Siempre que pueda disipar una duda, estaré feliz de hacerlo.
1@brazo


----------



## sazcurra (Abr 26, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Sebastián Azcurra.
Soy de Córdoba Capital, Argentina, y estudio ing. electrónica, en realidad hace muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucho que estoy en la facu, y por cuestiones laborales la carrera se me hizo eterna.
En sí me gusta hacer cosas para mi auto, por ahí mejoras, por ahí reparaciones, no solo de electrónica, sino también de mecánica, y cuestiones en general del mismo. Particularmente en lo electrónico, quiero empezar a mejorarlo y por eso me metí en el foro, así que espero sacarle el jugo al foro, y en lo que pueda humildemente aportar!

Saludos a todos!

SebaS.


----------



## ynumechanic (Abr 26, 2014)

hola soy mecanico automotriz y autotronica es muy interesante esta pagina por que es de mucha ayuda . 
saludos


----------



## Ahti (Abr 27, 2014)

Buenas tardes:

Quiero presentarme y agradecerles de antemano la paciencia que van a tener conmigo. Me explicaré.

Me llamo Reme, aunque como veis mi nick es Ahti. 
Soy estructurista pero con todo los cambios de planes de estudio mi diplomatura va a desaparecer, así que he decidido volver a la facultad para adaptar mi título al nuevo plan Bolonia.
Cual a sido mi sorpresa al ver el capazo de asignaturas que debo cursar pero no os aburriré con eso.
Mi mayor congoja me sobrevino cuando vi que tengo una serie de asignaturas de electrónica y electricidad; y ni que decir tiene que como estructurista no tengo ni idea de electrónica.
En los meses que llevamos de curso académico me  he dado cuenta que soy una completa inútil en este campo y es por ello que he llegado a este foro en busca de ayuda y auxilio.

Por todo lo expuesto, espero que tengáis piedad de mí  y me echéis un cable (aunque sea al cuello) para ver si consigo aprender un poco y superar este nuevo reto, también os pido muuuuchaaaa paciencia porque me da a mí que para esto no sirvo.

Ante todo, daros las gracias por adelantado.

Un saludo
Ahti


----------



## Dayan RRCP (Abr 27, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Dayan y estudio Telecomunicaciones y Electrónica en la CUJAE. Me registré con el objetivo de buscar información y orientación en el tema.


----------



## gusnao (Abr 27, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es gusnao estudio electrónica he realizado algunos trabajos con microcontroladores por lo cual creo que podre aportar en algunos temas del foro


----------



## gabino135 (Abr 27, 2014)

ante todo saludos amigos mi nombre es celis desde venezuela soy tecnico aeronautico y tambien   estoy empezando a reparar  computadoras automotriz (ecus)


----------



## ASPP (Abr 27, 2014)

Hola a todos me Llamo Alex y este año comenze a estudiar automatizacion. Espero aclarar mis dudas en este foro y cuando sepa mas, ayudar a otros


----------



## santitronik (Abr 27, 2014)

soy santiago he estudiado electrónica valvular . electrómecánica


----------



## luisangels10 (Abr 27, 2014)

hola a todos me llamo luis angel, estoy estudiando electrónica y me encanta compartir con personas que les interesa la electrónica, gracias por este foro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2014)

bienvenidos a todos, es lindo y gratificante ver nuevos compañeros ,con todo ese espíritu ,dispuestos a aprender y esas ganas ,la pasión por la electrónica ¡¡


----------



## Ariasj (Abr 28, 2014)

Hola a todos los participantes del foro. Soy Javier y simplemente soy un curioso de la electronica, pero me dedico al mantenimiento, estudie informatica y me gusta desmontar todo lo que este roto para intentar arreglarlo.
Espero poder aportar algo al foro y aprender
Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## harollopez (Abr 28, 2014)

Hola a todos,  mi nombre es Harold y mi curiosidad por la electrónica me nació desde los 10 años y  en 1983 con la edad de quince años hice mi primer curso de electrónica en de radio y televisión y desde entonces e trabajado en este campo hasta hoy. En Colombia trabaje con las principales empresas del sector con  los servicios técnicos oficiales de SONY , OLIVETI, SANYO en los cuales recibí  capacitación en reparación de Televisores , reproductores de vídeo, reproductores de audio ópticos, etc. En 1992 realice un curso a distancia de electrónica digital y microprocesadores con la editorial  CEKIT. En 1990 después de validar el bachillerato ingrese en las UNIDADES TECNOLOGICAS DE SANTANDES en la facultad de  electrónica. En 1993  en Cementos Diamante S. A.  participe en el montaje de una empacadora automática de cemento de la empresa italiana  ventomatic. Luego me desplace a la ciudad de Pereira  y allí trabaje como técnico electrónico reparando equipos informáticos, periféricos y ensamblando ordenadores. En el año 2000 viaje a España específicamente a fuerte ventura donde trabaje durante un año con el servicio oficial  Philips, thomson, saba, telefunken, reparando televisión, audio y video. Cambie de empresa y durante cuatro años fui encargado de el servicio tecnico de una empresa dedicada a la venta e instalación de equipos de  televisión audio y vídeo, reparando e instalando equipos de sonido e iluminación  profesional como Etapas de potencia, mesas de sonido,Robots,luces led,etc,  así como el servicio oficial para la isla de Fuerteventura de las marcas BOSE, LOEWE y YAMAHA profesional y domestica. En el año  2008 cambie de domicilio a  Las Palmas de Gran Canaria y trabaje   un año en el laboratorio de electrónica con  una empresa líder en el sector de maquinas recreativas reparando equipos electrónicos e informáticos de las maquinas de azar,  recreativas y de Internet. Desde entonces y hasta hoy e trabajado en varias empresas del sector de el juego reparando ruletas , simuladores , vídeo juegos etc. También en este tiempo me e capacitado con cursos  de electrónica y microcontroladores, llagando a fabricar y patentar un prototipo de  una maquina deportiva.
Les  invito a ver mi Blog ( Aprende Electrónica y microcontroladores )
Saludos y felicidades por esta pagina.


----------



## jjcv (Abr 28, 2014)

Saludos, mi nombre es Jorge de Argentina y estoy interesado puntualmente en audio, en montar mi propio amplificador desde cero.

Espero encontrar guía por estos pagos, gracias anticipadas!


----------



## Charly4x4 (Abr 28, 2014)

Me presento soy Carlos de Argentina ciudad de Santa Fe a pesar de que que ya conocía la pagina ahora ya me registre para Recibir y compartir proyectos de Audio de Automotores. Saludos Muy buena la Pagina !!! Felicitaciones


----------



## jay petualang (Abr 28, 2014)

hola a todos
Soy un aficionado de la electrónica, le gustaría tener muchos amigos


----------



## LORDXENDOR (Abr 28, 2014)

Hola  todos soy electronico, espero poder colaborar con uds saludos desde Peru


----------



## tecjorge (Abr 28, 2014)

[hola a todos Dios los bendiga colegas me llamo Jorge Aguilar soy tecnico en electronica me expecializo en audio y video pero conosco de electronica Digital y electronica industrial me esfuerzo para ser mejor cada dia se que aqui hay colegas muy preparados y que en su momento aprende de ustedes pero en algo se que podra servir mis aportaciones que en su momento haga  DIOS LOS BENDIGA  Dios bendiga tambien este foro y sus creadores 
Pd: esta presenacion la hago aqui espero no equivocar el lugar donde debe ir en eeste foro si me he equivocado disculpenme


----------



## Groma (Abr 28, 2014)

Hola a todos,soy un aficionado,con muchas ganas de aprender y experimentar en este campo.SALUDOS


----------



## mundigi1234 (Abr 29, 2014)

Hola Electronicos, soy Sebastian Bresan, de Salto Bs As, me dedico al mercado informatico y tengo un afan por la electronica en general, en grande, y pequeña escala, me encanta el foro
Gracias a ustedes pude aprender infinidad de cosas
Se que vy a despejar toda duda posible
Saludos


----------



## Rodiro (Abr 29, 2014)

Hola a todos!!! Soy Rodiro, con algunos conocimientos electrónicos, espero ayudar y poder se ayudado!! Muchas gracias y un abrazo a todos!!!


----------



## danin (Abr 29, 2014)

Soy Daniel, los saludos desde la isla de Cuba, me gusta la electrónica, mi especialidad es la Automática, pero me he dedicado a hacer algunas reparaciones, que aunque me gusta no le he dedicado mucho, tiempo ahora pienso unirme a su grupo porque pienso aprender mucho mas. Saludos.


----------



## yamid rosero chaves (Abr 29, 2014)

andresjemsd dijo:


> hola soy Andres Martinez de Ecuador estudiante de ingeniería aeronáutica estoy aquí para aprender y compartir mis conocimientos a medida en la que vaya avanzando.
> 
> saludos a todos.



hola mucho gusto hermano soy de colombia y me gustaria aptrender tanto de tus conocimientos saludos .....


----------



## Tragic Hero Sullivan (Abr 29, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Luis, soy de México. Soy recién egresado de la vocacional como "Técnico en Sistemas Digitales", me apasiona la electrónica y espero poder realizar una ingeniería en ello, pese a todo esto admito soy un novato tecnicamente y por eso estoy aquí... Para aprender y mejorar sobre la marcha, y claro si es posible ayudar con mis pocos conocimientos a aquellos que así lo deseen. Saludos


----------



## nakasaky (Abr 29, 2014)

saludos a los compañeros del foro:
me gusta mucho la electronica y que bueno que exista un foro como este
para ayuda nuestra y para ayudar en lo que esta a nuestro alcanse.


----------



## ProtexFor (Abr 29, 2014)

Buenas, mi nombre es Facundo, vivo en Villa Maria (Córdoba),soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, y me callo bien este foro por las cosas que leí siendo espectador y no usuario, me cree una cuenta para el que esta interesado, me pueda ayudar con mis proyectos...
Saludos a todos, que andes bien!


----------



## pablo94 (Abr 29, 2014)

hola todos
soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica de 7 semestre y ps quedo atento a colaborarles en lo que se pueda


----------



## LABARU (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola, soy Carlos.
Nuevo no, novatísimo.
Necesito aprender un poco de domótica y manejo a traves de internet.
A ver si entre todos lo consigo... ...


----------



## bernie (Abr 30, 2014)

Buenos días:
Me presento como curioso en este foro de electrónica.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fran4020 (Abr 30, 2014)

Buenas , me presento me llamo Francisco y si bien conosco el foro hace bastante nunca se me ocurrio crear una cuenta asi que bueno ya era tiempo jaja . Esta buenisimo el foro y ademas tiene muchisima informacion .


----------



## bertbert (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola a la comunidad. Mi nombre es Alberto soy de Madrid. Recurro a vosotros para ver si puedo realizar unos arreglos de electrónica a unos cascos de sonido.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## transistor2020 (Abr 30, 2014)

saludos desde venezuela aca estoy para ayudar y me ayuden tengo mas de 25 años trabajando la electronica a nivel general ...


----------



## The Uncle23 (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola, Mi nombre es Juan Lopez y les doy las gracias por darme la Bienvenida a este prestigioso y excelente sitio, el cual me lo han recomendado varias personas. Quisiera por demas decirles que NO soy un experto en electronica, simplemente alguien a quien le gusta la electronica y quisiera aprender mucho mas de este campo. Les deseo a todos los inegrantes de este sitio un futuro mejor y que Dios les Vendiga. :


----------



## peluquinero (Abr 30, 2014)

Saludos hermanos, a pesar de haberme suscrito desde el año 2012 ahora es cuando me animo a presentarme ante el foro. Soy Ramon Centeno y la electronica es mi pasatiempo favorito. El poco tiempo que le didico trato de aprovecharlo al maximo y debo dar credito a todos los que participan aca ya que se siente el espiritu de la unidad y el deseo de ayudar a quienes plantean sus dudas o piden consejos. Gracias a todos y sigan asi sus aportes son muy valiosos para todos, mil disculpas por esta presentacion tardia.


----------



## braulillo (Abr 30, 2014)

Ya ni se cuando me suscribí, pero me presento, soy braulio, de chile, y soy estudiante de sonido y apasionado por la electronica, espero sacar conocimientos de este foro para poder lograr mis proyectos y compartirlos


----------



## Goredgel (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Eduardo y soy mexicano, estudiante de la ingenieria en comunicaciones y electronica, pero antes de eso tecnico laboratorista quimico, jajajajajaja.
Entonces se imaginaran la cantidad de conocimientos en electronica que poseo, pero me gusta mucho la electronica, y hasta ahora me he entretenido jugando con varios circuitos y he roto varios cargadores de diferentes voltajes de salida para alimentar esos proyectos, cosa que quiero cambiar y lo primero que quiero hacer es una fuente de voltaje decente, en fin, espero ayudar con lo que se pueda y aprender de lo que pueda ver.
Saludos.


----------



## jlen1992 (May 1, 2014)

Hola buen dia a todos
SOy un estudiante de electronica de Venezuela, me llamo Jorge Estrada
Me encanta este foro y soy muy curioso con respecto a todos los dispositivos electricos y electronicos.
Muchas gracias...


----------



## salsadetroit (May 1, 2014)

hola a todos gracias por aceptarme en esta comunidad de tanto conocimiento profesional de sonido


----------



## Epafras (May 1, 2014)

Hola a todos:

Mi nombre es Gastón Rodríguez y soy de San Pedro de la paz en Chile.
Soy un amante de la electrónica y reparador de artefactos electrónicos. Tengo algunos estudios del ramo, pero por un tiempo he  estado en standby; por eso me interesa ponerme a tono con las nuevas tecnologías, sin olvidar las primeras.

Si en algún momento puedo ser útil en este foro, no dudaré en poner a disposición de todos ustedes mis conocimientos acerca de algún tópico.

Bueno, dar gracias de que uno pueda ser partícipe de esta comunidad, se despide atentamente,

Gastón Rodríguez Rivas


----------



## loquillin (May 1, 2014)

Buena tarde Saudos a todos desde Puebla mexico y como todo un aprendiz busco todo pero no hago nada bien, por eso paso por este foro para aprender un poco si fuera posible y no seguir quemando las resistencias y los circuitos que no son en muchas ocasiones baratos, espero encontrar guias de lo que necesito para terminar los proyectos iniciados tiempo atras, gracias por existir gente que orienta en estas paginas.


----------



## rodolfocir (May 1, 2014)

Hola a todos, Soy Rodolfo de La Plata, hace mucho que estoy registrado, leí y aprendí mucho del foro pero nunca participe y se me habia pasado por alto presentarme.
Como decía soy de la Plata prov de Bs As ya llegando a los 50 y simple aficionado a la electronica, me gusta hecer algunos circuitos o cosas aplicada a la mecanica y para camping


----------



## Andy96 (May 2, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Andrea, soy de mexíco y estudio una carrera  le e agarrado un gusto a lo que son los circuitos y por lo mismo me e unido a este foro, para saber un poco mas respecto a lo mismo.


----------



## FreeSoftware (May 2, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Fernando, soy Portugues y tengo una tienda de informatica y electronica, me encanta todos los temas de informatica y electronica, tengo mucho gusto en pertenecer a mas una comunidad de electronica, estoy aquí para apender y ensiñar algun poco de lo que he aprendido en los años que trabajo en esta industria.


----------



## zaraza (May 2, 2014)

Buenos dias ! Saludos desde Buenos Aires para todos! Me llamo Ricardo y estoy estudiando Ing. Electronica, espero participar seguido en estos foros tan completos.


----------



## JOAN RIVERA (May 2, 2014)

Hola  Mi nombre es Jose Rivera de Perú,  retomando  nuevamente la electrónica  después de mucho tiempo, así que  con sus alcances  creo que poco a poco  me pondré al Dia. Saludos y creo que  con el ayuda y apayo  de los foristas  creo enriqueceremos  nuestros conocimientos 
Ω


----------



## hioios (May 2, 2014)

Hola a todos y gracias por dejarme participar


----------



## EL DUKE (May 2, 2014)

Saludos espero que los forista me ayuden  en el tema electronico estoy comenzando muy contento


----------



## SCORPIONS (May 2, 2014)

Hola a todos los foreros!!!!! 
Soy Aristides, Sonidista Profesional y Electrotécnico con Orientación en Electrónica Industrial (E.O.E.I.)pero hace ya un tiempo que no ejerzo la electrónica y me encantaría volver hacerlo, pero la memoria no me ayuda mucho. Por ende me loguie, no sólo por este último, sino también por lo serios y profesionales que son.
Muchísimas Gracias por la Bienvenida y espero que compartamos todo los problemas y soluciones que puede causar un proyecto.
Saludos!!!!!!


----------



## frannier (May 2, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Daniel, estudiante de Ingeniería de Sistemas. Me acabo de unir a esta comunidad para elevar mi conocimiento sobre la electrónica. Mil gracias


----------



## oskater (May 3, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Oscar Nieto, estoy realizando un proyecto nuevo el cual la parte electrónica es fundamental, y no es mi fuerte, pero me gustaría mucho entenderla y aprender a utilizarla.

Gracias por permitirme participar.


----------



## Arvaloez (May 3, 2014)

Hola muy nbuen dia, me llamo Alexander Arevalo, Soy ingeniero electronico y actualmente trabajo en la universidad como investigador de proyectos ante colciencias.
Me parece una pagina muy buena para complementar aquellos conocimientos que no quedaron claros u omitidos en su momento, espero tambien poder colaborar con mi poco conocimiento.

Cordial saludo


----------



## Josen (May 3, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Jose Antonio, tengo 16 años y me encanta la electrónica en general, aunque ahora me dedico nada más a ella como un hobby, me parece una muy buena página y espero poder aportar algo a partir de mis muchas dudas.


----------



## Maauro (May 3, 2014)

Hola Amigos !! me llamo Mauricio, tengo 48 años y soy físico. Si bien me he dedicado a un área donde no uso electrónica, tengo interés en retomarla ya que es una pasión que permite implementar ideas. Tengo todo que aprender. SAludos !!


----------



## pinosierra (May 3, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy pinosierra y es un gusto formar parte de este foro para poder aprender y compartir mis cosas y proyectos, gracias por la bienvenida.


----------



## alirio marquez orozco (May 3, 2014)

DIOS les bendiga a todos los que participan de los foros de electronica. mi nombre es alirio marquez orozco soy ingeniero electrico, pero con mucha pasion por la electronica, mi deseo es aprender de los que saben el tema, les agradesco en lo que me puedan colaborar, y de la misma manera estoy para servirles en lo que pueda.


----------



## renaldy (May 4, 2014)

Buena noche mi nombre es Renaldy Torres, vivo en Bucaramanga, Santander y espero poder participar en aportes y conocimientos asi como de aprender todo lo que ustedes comparten. DIOS los bendiga


----------



## alzato (May 4, 2014)

hola gracias  a la comunidad de electronicos por la bienvenida, mi nombre es alexander zapata toro tecnico electronico, tecnologo instrumentista industrial e ing electronico amante de la electronica en general ,de sus circuitos ,del aprender del conocer del compartir...aqui a la orden ...buenas a todos y todas!!! soy de colombia !!


----------



## edu777 (May 4, 2014)

Gracias por la bienvenida al grupo, soy Eduardo Espejo de Argentina, apasionado por la electrónica, espero poder aprender más y ayudar cuando pueda


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 4, 2014)

¡Hola Chicos!, bienvenidos a esta gran comunidad, siéntanse en familia! 

Un saludo.


----------



## tepes (May 4, 2014)

Hola! 

Después de bastante tiempo haciendo consultas esporádicas he decidido registrarme en este gran foro. 

Un saludo desde Bilbao.


----------



## ea6rf (May 4, 2014)

Hola soy toni , vivo en mallorca y soy radioaficionado , me gusta la electronica basica de radiofrecuencia, digo basica porque me considero en este campo muy principiante, me dedico en amateur a las frecuencias altas desde vhf hasta las microondas saludos a todos.
Toni 
ea6rf.tk


----------



## wazaa08 (May 4, 2014)

Hola gente, me presento mi nombre es Gabriel y estoy interesado en aprender varias cosas que tengo pendientes acerca de la electronica, tengo bastante más práctica que teoría por eso pienso poder sacarme la duda de por qué algunas son como son y funcionan de determinada forma.
Desde ya muchas gracias y espero poder colaborar con el foro también a medida que vaya adquiriendo conocimientos! Saludos


----------



## hugo fernandez (May 4, 2014)

[Hola,a toda la comunidad,mi nombre es hugo fernandez,soy ingeniero en electronica,vivo en la capital de la provincia de jujuy , en argentina,me dedico a la docencia y tambien al servicio tecnico electronico,espero aportar un poquito de mis conocimientos a la comunidad y tambien seguir aprendiendo lo nuevo,con ustedes reciban mis saludos cordiales.


----------



## sixtojsbs (May 4, 2014)

hola mi nombre es jhon sebastian buitrago  soy de colombia. 

soy estudiante de grado 11 ya boy terminando y me fascina la electrónica me gusta aprender de muchas personas que quieren compartir sus conocimientos.
soy empírico  ya que en mi colegio no se ve mucho de electrónica  pero  no importa me motiva para seguir aprendiendo y me inspira a mas adelante estudiar  electrónica, robotica, y mecatronica ojala pueda seguir  con alguna de estas carreras  para haci compartir mis conocimientos con las personas del foro...
gracias por aceptarme en la comunidad...


----------



## catykanal (May 4, 2014)

Hola que tal, mucho gusto en pertenecer a este foro, mi nombre es Caty y me decidi registrar debido a que me gusta mucho la electronica, me gusta enseñar lo que se, por ello estare compartiendo algunos de mis proyectos, y porsupuesto, no lo se todo por lo que me gustaria enriquecerme con sus comentarios y sugerencias. 
Espero mi estancia sea productiva.
Un saludo


----------



## Bandedurlouis (May 5, 2014)

Buenos días a todos, espero que todos y todas saquen provecho del intercambio entre nosotros.


----------



## EdoNork (May 5, 2014)

Hola señores:

Hoy he escrito mi primer mensaje.
Llevo registrado desde junio del 2009.
Ya me ha costado...
Espero participar algo más 

Un saludo.


----------



## hugo fernandez (May 5, 2014)

Hola.a toda la comunidad,soy de argentina,provincia de jujuy,me dedico al servicio tecnico electronico,y tambien soy docente,espero seguir aprendiendo aqui en la comunidad,saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## afcitedef (May 5, 2014)

Buenos días a todos, somos Ariel Y Fernando, trabajamos en un centro de investigacion para la defensa revisando proyectos y desarrollos de electronica en general. Apreciamos mucho la ayuda del foro y al mismo tiempo ayudamos a quienes lo necesiten con nuestra experiencia. Gracias


----------



## GatoXMiau (May 5, 2014)

Hooooooola! Soy kike, y adoro la comunidad de este foro y la ayuda que me aportan en este campo


----------



## firesss (May 5, 2014)

Hola soy juan y soy nuevo en la comunidad y quisiera aprender bastante de electronica : ) espero que me puedan ayudar y en algun momento tambien yo poder ayudar a alguien.


----------



## freddy2005 (May 5, 2014)

Hola soy Freddy, Soy mas eléctrico que Electrónico, pero me gusta este tema y quisiera aprender mas y poder aportar con mis conocimientos en electricidad Industrial y soy Chileno, Viva Chile


----------



## voxserverhot (May 5, 2014)

Hola y saludos a todos muy buena su paguina.


----------



## coyito19 (May 5, 2014)

hola a todos y gracias por aceptarme en esta maravillosa pagina que ayuda a resolver las dudas y aprender aun mas dia a dia.
un cordial saludo y espero aportar y aprender de uds.


----------



## marloncano (May 5, 2014)

hola todos gracias por este foro que es de gran ayuda para un primiparo en electronica 
tiene todas las herramientas necesaria para tener un buen entendimiento de los temas vistos en clases
espero tener el honor de aprender de ustedes y de sus vasta experiencia


----------



## elveto (May 6, 2014)

Hola a todos los usuarios, mi nombre es Alberto y me suscribí a la página para poder aprender

  sobre microcontroladores. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## lucaspc (May 6, 2014)

Hola a todos. Soy Ing. Pedro Castro Ing. en sistemas, Buen dia y Saludos a todos


----------



## EAAT (May 6, 2014)

Hola a Todos, Soy Eduardo Angulo de Perú, mi intencion de estar en el foro es para resolver algunas dudas que tenga y poder contribuir con lo que sé.
eatremos en contacto.
Saludos.
eaat.


----------



## nilda muller (May 7, 2014)

hola soy nilda , no se nada de electronica pero ayudo a mi hermano en mi tiempo libre que trabaja en esto en forma casi artesanal es un gusto estar en este foro , soy de parana , entre rios ,argentina .-gracias


----------



## 2obe2 (May 8, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Rober y soy un aficionado a electrónica, hago lo que puedo con los medios que dispongo.


----------



## LGM24 (May 8, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Leandro, tengo 17 años soy técnico el electrónica. Me registre en este foro porque tengo unos proyectos que son algo avanzados para mis conocimientos y espero aquí puedan resolver algunas incógnitas .


----------



## joseguizzo (May 8, 2014)

Hola como les me presento , mi nombre es jose soy estudiante de ingenieria en electronica, me uni al foro para aprender un poco mas de acerca de esto que es la electronica , estoy en segundo año , por lo que me falta mucho por aprender, espero poder serles util con mis conocimientos , Saludos


----------



## georgitoNEUTRON (May 9, 2014)

Buenas, entro en el foro ya que me he metido en proyectos mas avanzados. Soy aficcionado a la electronica y lo que se lo aprendi por mi mismo. Ahora queria aprender algo de programacion y a ver si con la gran ayuda de este foro podre lograrlo. Un saludo a todos


----------



## junior17 (May 9, 2014)

hola a todos soy junior, soy ecuatoriano y me gusta la electrónica, espero que podamos ser buenos amigos y ayudarnos con nuestras dudas.
gracias.


----------



## andrickbr (May 9, 2014)

hola y buena a todas las gente de este foro

hola que haces junior estas muy ocupado gracias


----------



## luisdlahuerta (May 9, 2014)

Hola chicos, me llamo Luis y como a la mayoria de vosotros me encanta la electrónica.
No sé mucho, pero bueno de todos se aprende.
Un saludo desde España


----------



## Aitors (May 9, 2014)

Saludos a todos, mi nombre es Aitor y vengo a aprender de todos vosotros, gracias de antemano por vuestros aportes.


----------



## darkprincegto (May 9, 2014)

hola buenas tardes soy marcial y vengo aprender asi que enseñen bien suerte nos vemos


----------



## Danielxr250tornado (May 9, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Daniel, soy de buenos aires.
Me gusta mucho el tema de la electronica, pero sinceramente no se nada.
Soy un loco por las motos de enduro.
Actualmente tengo una Honda tornado la cual de a poco voy preparandola para hacer enduro y poder participar en las competencias que se hacen en la costa en el verano.
Tengo muchos proyectos y en varios de ellos la electronica es la base.
Tengo la idea de hacer el stop y posicion con leds, y lo que mas me interesa en este momento es hacer un tacometro solamente con leds. sin corte y testigo. solo el tacometro.
Espero poder dar mi aporte a la comunidad y poder aprender mucho de Uds.

Saludos


----------



## crimson (May 9, 2014)

¡¡Sean todos bienvenidos!!


----------



## LuisBMR (May 9, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Luis, soy de Perú-Lima.
Estudiante de Ing. Eléctronica y estudiante Técnico Electrónico. Estoy comenzando recién en el mundo de la electrónica, porque siento que en verdad me falta aprender mucho más de lo que se. Doy un saludo a todos los miembros del foro ;-)


----------



## catami61 (May 10, 2014)

Hola a todos los aficionados a la electrónica. Yo hace bastante tiempo que estudie electrónica, y ahora me estoy volviendo a aficionar. Me han recomendado este foro, donde dicen que me podrán ayudar bastante.

Un saludo a todos desde Barcelona


----------



## elincumbente (May 10, 2014)

hola a todos mi nombre es walter soy un aficionado a la electronica y me intereso mucho el amplificador de 25 a 1250w mi idea es tener un amplificador de 400w con una carga de 8ohms ya pronto tendran noticias mias (primero tengo que leer 50 paginas como minimo) jajaj saludos ...


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (May 10, 2014)

te va a gustar un monto amigo catami61 hay mucha infromacion y proyectos aqui 


Saludos !
Juan Puerto Rico


----------



## edh59 (May 10, 2014)

Hola Walter !  bienvenido al foro
Leyendo se aprende....y mucho 
Saludos cordiales.
Eduardo.


----------



## Zeroceledon (May 10, 2014)

hola soy Luis, tecnico en electronica.

saludos


----------



## rinaldi (May 10, 2014)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Rinaldi, soy de Perú, me gusta la electronica, actualmente trabajo en casinos reparando repuestos de maquinas tragamonedas.

Saludos y un abrazo.


----------



## Contraband (May 10, 2014)

Hola a todos!, soy Matias de Bs As y me estoy interesando en la electronica/electricidad!, Saludos!


----------



## genesis 1960 (May 10, 2014)

saludos a todos desde merida yucatan  soy tecnico en electronica me gusta todo lo relacionado con avances en la ciencia y la tecnologia me dedico ala rep. de t. v. hornos etc. muchas gracias por aceptarme en este foro y Dios los bendiga grandemente.


----------



## dariofernando10 (May 10, 2014)

Hola me llamo Darío Fernando, estudio Ingeniería Eléctrica en la Universidad Nacional de Colombia, quiero aprovechar al máximo este foro, estaba inscirto desde hace varios años, pero quiero participar actiamente más en el. Un saludo a todos los participantes del foro.


----------



## Rafael tecnico2014 (May 11, 2014)

Buenas a todos! me llamo rafael y soy de Sevilla, España, he estudiado electronica e informatica y estoy iniciandome en el negocio de reparacion de electrodomesticos y aparatos electronicos. espero que nos seamos de mucha ayuda. Saludos!


----------



## pescaditto (May 11, 2014)

hola soy diego de argentina ,santa fe , rosario hoy por hoy soy mecánico automotor y llegue a este foro tratando de construir equipos de prueba de los componentes electronicos  pero trabaje 6 años en el negocio de mi familia de elecroindustria mas de potencia pero me interesa la electrónica 
Espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden


----------



## jubelun (May 11, 2014)

Saludos colegas, pues nada estoy encantado tambien de poder pertenecer a una comunidad de electronicos en la cual restoy seguro que aprendere y aportare un poquito de lo que ya se.

Gracias

Jubelun


----------



## kikoeyc (May 11, 2014)

Buenas, me presento. Soy Enrique Mendoza,Tecnico Electromecanico,con especialidad en Comando y Automatizacion Industrial, conocimientos basicos de Electronica, estoy en el foro, para aprender un poco mas y ayudar en los que mas conozco. Saludos y Gracias


----------



## ojotec (May 12, 2014)

Hola gente soy fabian y utilizo la electronica como hoby espero aprendamos juntos


----------



## danygil (May 13, 2014)

hola que tal a todos soy daniel, estudiante de ing. electronica y esta pagina me ha ayudado en varios de mis proyectos de la escuela, espero poder retribuir un poco y ayudar en lo mucho o poco que pueda, saludos


----------



## Sophi (May 13, 2014)

Hola a todos!!
Me llamo Sofía y soy de Bilbao.Estoy apunto de terminar el grado superior de Mantenimiento Electrónico.Ahora mismo estoy en mi último mes de prácticas en el servicio técnico oficial de Sony.Despues de terminar quiero especializarme en reparación de audio profesional.
Estoy encantada de formar parte del foro seguro que es de gran ayuda y para compartir experiencias y demás..;


----------



## EMJ1 (May 13, 2014)

Hola muy buenas tardes a todos, mi nombre es Marco Chacón, Me gusta mucho la Electronica en el campo de Audio y video, y estoy aca pare aprender un poco mas de lo que se sobre electronica y reforzar los conocimientos previos! 
Espero poder ser de ayuda para alguien, en lo poco o mucho que pueda, gracias!


----------



## frannier (May 14, 2014)

Por alguna razón aún me aparece el mensaje de presentación. Pero bueno... En fin... Me llamo Daniel, estoy estudiando Ingeniería de Sistemas, me uní hace poco a esta comunidad para ampliar mis conocimientos acerca de la electrónica. Hay mucha información interesante por aquí que pienso difundir algún día  Hasta luego


----------



## SamuelZaslavski (May 14, 2014)

Hola a todos...

Espero encontrar cosas interesantes en éste foro de electrónica y aprender mucho...

Saludos


----------



## marsou (May 14, 2014)

Buenas, toca presentarse en el lugar correspondiente.

Pues soy un chico de Pamplona, España y por mi actual hobby me gustaria tener unas nociones basicas de electronica para poder hacer las cosas a mi gusto.

Espero aprender muchas cosas por aqui.

Un saludo a tod@s.


----------



## Diestevar (May 14, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Diego, tengo 22 años, soy de Vigo, (Galicia, España). Estoy estudiando eletrónica y por eso he llegado aquí. jeje
Espero aprender de tod@s!
Un Saludo


----------



## martin1978 (May 14, 2014)

Hola gente, me presento mi nombre es Martín H y estoy interesado en aprender cosas que tengo pendientes acerca de la electronica, soy Bachiller en ing Mecánica Eléctrica. Desde ya muchas gracias y espero poder colaborar con el foro también a medida que vaya adquiriendo conocimientos! Saludos.


----------



## tip41 (May 14, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro les cuento que desde hace mucho tiempo sigo las publicaciones del foro me ha sido de gran ayuda en diversos proyectos que emprendi. no saben lo valioso que es el conocimiento que se encuentra aca!yo reparo amplificadores de guitarra y bajo tengo algunos diagramas si a alguien le es de ayuda. 

saludos !


----------



## caespi84 (May 14, 2014)

Saludos a todos soy d*e* Ecuador mi nombre Carlos Espinoza me dedico al servicio tecnico
en equipos electronicos espero aportar un poco de mis experiencias


----------



## djcosty (May 14, 2014)

Hola soy javier de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Soy tecnico y me dedico a reparar pc's y equipos electronicos, esta muy bueno el foro. Saludos


----------



## CKSALTILLO (May 14, 2014)

Que tal soy carlos de mexico y quiero aprender sobre electronica en modulos automotrices lo que les pueda servir, estoy dispuesto


----------



## camell (May 14, 2014)

hola ,soy mauricio siegler de chile concepcion,me gusta mucho este foro hay mucho que aprender,espero ser util.


----------



## paco25 (May 14, 2014)

Hola a todos soy Francisco de México DF, soy estudiante de ing. eléctrica-electrónica en la UNAM, me gusta mucho este foro, me a ayudado en varias cosas en la facultad. Espero ayudar y al mismo tiempo aprender


----------



## xavigon (May 15, 2014)

Me gustaria aprender sobre electronica, tengo un conocimiento escazo. Mi meta es aprender y a su debido tiempo colaborar para que otros tambien lo hagan...un aplauso para todos ustedes .


----------



## sevenurs (May 15, 2014)

tengo 20 años , soy técnico en electricidad industrial y electrónica. Me gusta compartir ideas y aprender mucho de personas que brinden experiencias e ideas sobre la electricidad industrial y la electrónica aplicada.
Saludos


----------



## Camilaadiez (May 15, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Camila y estoy estudiando Ingeniería Electrónica
Me llama mucho la atención este foro espero encontrar y aprender muchas cosas.


----------



## quiquino (May 16, 2014)

Hola me llamo Jorge ,soy de lanus,buenos aires,argentina y primera vez en un foro de este tipo solo como aficionado al audio!!!Saludos para todos!!


----------



## ortizbc (May 16, 2014)

Buen día. Soy Francisco, de Ensenada, B. C. Ingeniero en electrónica. Estoy retomando el diseño de circuitos y quisiera participar con Uds.


----------



## marcelo7530 (May 16, 2014)

Saludos gente, soy marcelo, me gusta la electronica y aunque no soy tecnico ni nada parecido, me registre aqui porque es mucho lo que voy aprendiendo de personas que comparten sin ninguna limitacion, lo que saben.
Ojala en algun momento pueda ayudar a alguien como a mi me ayudaron en este foro, saludos.


----------



## GeekDorantes (May 16, 2014)

Saludos gente, soy técnico en telefonía celular y computación, cualquier cosa en la que les pueda ayudar estoy a sus ordenes


----------



## TSR (May 16, 2014)

hola soy estudiante de electonica en preparatoria, y me registre para buscar dudas que no entiendo bien de los prof.


----------



## Eugenio Nieto (May 16, 2014)

Hola a todos. Soy Eugenio Nieto, profesional y aficionado a la tecnología y la reparación en general. Soy especialista en reparación de circuitos electrónicos industriales.
También administro el *blog de Fidestec*, donde comparto mi conocimiento sobre el mantenimiento y la reparación. Estáis todos invitados.
Espero poder aportar mi granito de arena a este foro.
Seguimos en contacto.


----------



## p4nc0 (May 16, 2014)

Hola saludos desde argentina


----------



## joesoft (May 16, 2014)

Saludos desde Lima, Perú. Soy electrónico especializado en equipos de cómputo y entré a compartir lo que sé y de paso a buscar información sobre porteros Commax.


----------



## arojasb (May 17, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Antonio Rojas y como se puede ver, soy nuevo en este foro.
Soy aficionado a la electrónica aunque muy malo, también hago maquetas de barcos y ahora estoy en hacer un remolcador RC por lo que necesitare hacer uso de la electrónica, creo que este foro es el ideal.
Un saludo a tod@s


----------



## martyag (May 17, 2014)

Hola, soy profesor y técnico superior en electrónica, el foro es muy interesante!


----------



## Shinigami1980 (May 17, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Gilberto, me enamore de la electronica por la musica, el querer desarrollar mi propio equipo es mi meta, espero aprender mucho aqui y ayudar en lo que pueda


----------



## carlos perez 124 (May 17, 2014)

hola. me llamo Carlos, soy saltillense, mexicano. es mas la ayuda que les voy a pedir que la que les puedo dar, pero aquí estoy puesto.


----------



## vitor16 (May 17, 2014)

Buenas. Soy de Caracas Venezuela y es la primera vez que participo en el foro. Mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy básicos , soy Ingeniero Mecánico.


----------



## demasto (May 18, 2014)

Saludos para todos y agradecer la ayuda recibida por parte de ustedes.

Muchas gracias de nuevo a todos los foreros


----------



## jose cano (May 18, 2014)

hola me llamo jose cano encantado de estar con todos los del foro,espero encontrar respuestas a muchas preguntas sobre la electrónica de transmisores de fm.....grasias


----------



## oscarramiro (May 18, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y espero aprender mucho sobre electronica.


----------



## Rocko82 (May 18, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es aaron y soy de mexico df me encanta la electronica voy comenzando a conocer de ella


----------



## el chimbo (May 19, 2014)

hola buenas tardes soy emilio es un gusto estar con ustedes estudie electronica pero hay conocimietos que aqui he aprendido gracias


----------



## hernand (May 19, 2014)

hola mi nombre es hernand soy de granada espero aprender con ustedes


----------



## stewin grace (May 19, 2014)

Hola a todos, finalmente me las arreglé para registrarme en este gran foro. Estoy muy contento. hola Etjale me gustan tus mensajes y esfuerzos.


hi all finally i managed to sign up with this great forum . i am very happy . hi etjale i love your posts and efforts


----------



## J2C (May 19, 2014)

.


 Opsssss, se ha formaú una pareja !!!!


.


----------



## ranllero (May 19, 2014)

hola que tal buendia 
soy ingeniero electromecanico
vivo en guadalajara jal. 
tengo un amplificador de poder y esta dañado
el cual quiero reparlo personalmente
es un pmd6000
un cordial saludo a todos ustedes...


----------



## tecnocroco (May 20, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es (altamente anónimo) o  si lo preferis pueden llamarme TecnoCroco.
Me gustaría ser ingeniero electrónico.
Y vengo aquí con la misión de aprender y hacer todo lo que pueda 

Un cordial saludos de parte de (altamente anónimo)/Tecnocroco.


----------



## Tony1287 (May 20, 2014)

Hola todos, 
Soy ingeniero electrónico y desde chico aficionado al audio, sin embargo no trabajo profesionalmente en esto, sino que sólo incursiono en el tema en forma esporádica armando algunas cosas, desde algunos circuitos y por que no bafles.


----------



## JoseV8 (May 20, 2014)

Hola todos los del foro,  me llamo José y estudio ingeniería electrónica en Universidad de San Carlos de Guatemala , apenas voy empezando con la parte profesional de la carrera .


----------



## Tangopassion (May 20, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Diego, vivo en Argentina y soy alumno de ingeniería electrónica de la Universidad Nacional de la Patagonia San Juan Bosco. Saludos a todos!


----------



## jmm0675 (May 20, 2014)

q pas colega buenas q tal andas en línea x ahí
_______________________________________________________________

Nota del Moderador :

*1.3* El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado *de cualquier otro lenguaje.*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. *Estás en un foro Técnico*, no en un chat.


----------



## LectorAlemans (May 21, 2014)

Hola que tal, Mi nombre e Rubens Dario y seudonimo virtual: LectorAlemans, soy tecnico mecatronico dejo saludos a toda la comunidad.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2014)

*Bienvenidos todos los nuevos Foreros !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RGLEON (May 21, 2014)

hola forode electrinicaamigos; inicio mi carrera en el gran mundo de la electronica; desde ahora muchissimas gracias por los aportes obtenuidos


----------



## maxolo (May 21, 2014)

Hola a todos los foreros, mi nombre es Miguel y espero dar y recibir todo lo que pueda de este foro.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Printpix (May 21, 2014)

Hola gente del foro de electronica me llamo Genaro estoy aqui para aprende un poco de microcontroladores de AVR y Arduino uno.
Saludos!!!


----------



## spea (May 21, 2014)

Que tal mi nombre es Martin soy tecnico electricista con experiencia en plc telemecanique espero aportar pronto, gracias


----------



## NegreteRom (May 21, 2014)

Hola,me llamo Negrete del IPN en México e iniciando con su pagina ,se que podre conseguir lo que busco y aportar al mismo tiempo.


----------



## ricardov409 (May 22, 2014)

Hola gente, mi nombre es Ricardo soy de Formosa, espero aprender mucho y aportar mis experiencias al grupo. Un abrazo y a disposición.


----------



## Marcosrijo (May 22, 2014)

Un gusto! Soy Marcos de Uruguay! Un fanático de la electrónica con un aprendizaje amplio por delante.


----------



## Jovicente (May 22, 2014)

Buenas, soy jorge de Buenos Aires, llegue aca buscando info para armarme un ampli valvular.
Saludos


----------



## julianbustamante7 (May 22, 2014)

Buenas tardes. Soy julian de Medellín colombia.

Ingresé a este foro para diferentes intereses acerca de este mundo de la electrónica.

Saludos


----------



## serch knife (May 22, 2014)

Buenas noches soy Sergio de Nicaragua , un novato y aficionado a la electrónica desde  ya hace un tiempo actual mente estudio mi primer año de electrónica industrial en un tecnológico de mi país la rama electrónica que mas me gusta es el audio y esperó algún día poder dar aportes tan buenos al foro como los que dan algunos usuarios , saludos y asta luego


----------



## victover (May 23, 2014)

Hola a todos espero poder cooperar y aprender



En autotronica y reparacion ECU y sistemas ABS


----------



## ramirez1208 (May 23, 2014)

Buenas tardes. Soy de México. Me encanta el audio. Felicidades por este buen foro.


----------



## edisow (May 23, 2014)

Hola, soy de Chile, estudiante de automatización. He trabajado en la industria del envasado de la cerveza y he visto algunos robots, procesos, automatísmosetc... Me incluyo en el foro por aprender y practicar la electrónica.


----------



## juankarloss01 (May 23, 2014)

Hola a todos de foros de electrónica buscando diagramas llegue al foro excelente !! aunque un percance para inscribirme pero vencí el obstáculo , me gusta la electrónica y pues seguiré aprendiendo junto a ustedes . Soy de venezuela.


----------



## ismaelnm95 (May 23, 2014)

Hola a todo Soy Ismael de Ecuador, me encanta le electrónica y recién estoy comenzando a estudiarla, estoy dispuesto a ayudar en lo que me sea posible.
SALUDOS


----------



## vivira (May 24, 2014)

Hola a todos, no recuerdo si me registre, pues por sí acaso aquí lo hago, soy electrónico y trabajo de electromecánico, ahora estoy estudiando Programacion de automatas


----------



## posixand (May 24, 2014)

Que tal soy nuevo en el foro. Estudio la carrera de electronica en telecomunicaciones. México oax.


----------



## Remivire (May 24, 2014)

Que tal soy nuevo en el foro, soy de Mexicoali, Mexico, soy tecnico en Mecatronica y curso actualmente el 6to semestre de Ing. Mecatronica


----------



## lacereale (May 25, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Sebas me interesa la electronica. Saludos


----------



## ibrey (May 25, 2014)

Hola a tod@s
Soy nuevo aquí, con deseos de aprender, por ahora estoy interesado en los paneles publicitarios para usarlo con fines didácticos con estudiantes de secundaria, el controlado por teclado, usando el pic16f628A está interesante, desearía saber la programación y el esquemático. Gracias. Bendiciones a tod@s.


----------



## FAL1022FAL (May 25, 2014)

Hola. Soy un apasionado autodidácta de la electrónica. Espero aprender mucho y que mis conocimientos puedan servirle a alguien. Gracias.


----------



## tomy79 (May 25, 2014)

Buenas a todo el mundo, bueno, pues no soy más que otro curioso al que le gusta trastear y hacer inventos, simplemente por el hecho de poder decir: "lo he hecho yo". En su día me saque el FP de electrónica, pero sin haber trabajado con ello más que algunos circuitos eléctricos muy básicos, como que lo poco que gane lo perdí. 
Decir, que aunque dudo que pueda ayudar mucho por mis escasos conocimientos, en todo lo que pueda, contad conmigo.

Un saludo.


----------



## rhmirap (May 25, 2014)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Rafael Mira y estoy ubicado en Santiago de Chile, soy estudiante en Electricidad y Electrónica, pero me gusta en un porcentaje mayor la Elctronica y me facina los proyectos, ya que siempre que encuentro uno, lo realizo.
Espero poder aportar algo a los foros y poder también aprender
Saludos


----------



## alexrg067 (May 25, 2014)

Hola, Mi Nombre , Luis Romero, estudio instalaciones de redes fibra optica HFC, en Bogota y con el estudio de esta carrera, me esta apasionando el mundo de la electronica, espero sacar el mejor conocimiento de los maestros del foro!!!


----------



## blaramtz (May 26, 2014)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es Baldemar Lara, soy técnico en electrónica y vivo en Villa Unión, Coahuila, Mexico. Espero poder ser útil a todos en el foro, al mismo tiempo que sigo aprendiendo...un fraternal saludo a todos!!!


----------



## SrPoxas (May 26, 2014)

Hola a todos , que tal? me llamo Alejandro, tengo 27 años y vivo en Crevillent. Pocas cosas me gustan mas que ponerme en mi rinconcito con mi soldador y mis maletines de componentes a hacer miniproyectos, hago pequeñas utilidades que me sirven en mi dia a dia como amplificadores pequeñitos para guitarra, portatil, microfono.. el ultimo proyecto que he hecho es un microfono activo con mucha ganancia (se tira un pedo el vecino del 4 y queda grabado). Hago tutoriales tambien en youtube, soy MsPoxas por si quereis ver algunos, de todas formas los colgare en el foro en sus respectivos apartados. Bueno pues lo dicho, es un placer estar aqui en el foro con todos vosotros  un abrazo desde españa!


----------



## manu258 (May 26, 2014)

Buenas tardes:

Me llamo Manuel, soy un ingeniero industrial de 26 años y estoy introduciendome en este mundo de la electronica... empece en la universidad y mientras buscaba trabajo lo deje aparcardo pero ahora ya centrado y sin nada que hacer por las tardes he decidido especializarme de manera autodidacta... vamos empece por mi cuenta hace unos 6 meses... he realizado simulaciones con PLC, PICs, y poco mas... un saludo y gracias


----------



## Josnaro (May 26, 2014)

Hola chicos, de Huelva. llevo años registrado en esta pagina y hasta ahora no escribo mi primer post.

Es que soy timido.


----------



## fosforito (May 26, 2014)

Buenas tardes soy fosforito y me presento ante ustedes.
Muchas gracias


----------



## stexman (May 26, 2014)

Hola a todos, me presente antes pero me parece que erre al tema, sepan disculpar, va de nuevo : mi nombre es Eduardo, tengo 50 años soy de zona sur , jose marmol limite con temperley.
Desde ya gracias por aceptarme en el foro, estaba mirando y me gusto ya que tambien me encanta el audio viejito y tengo y he tenido varios equipos de estos, no tengo tremendos equipos de 30.000 verdes ni cables de parlantes 1000 dolares ya que no los justifico pues tampoco tengo una sala de audio especialmente acondicionada, comparto el comedor con mis equipos, y mucho de mi material fuente sale de una notebook.
Soy tecnico en telecomunicaciones (ya retirado pero aun ejerciendo para mi mis equipos) mi otro hobbie es la radio por lo que tambien soy radioaficionado.
Actualmente tengo varios amplificadores, bafles y demas de la epoca ( soy cachivachero ) turner 730, elite de ranser PA-355, phase linear 300 SERIES TWO, kenwood KA 6100 ( a reparar se me murio el pre ) pre sansui C77, toshiba sb 500, ken brown SS-3350, tambien el que da nombre a mi apodo un stex M220 pariente segun dicen de los blat y holimar, bafles unos viejos LEEA 6210 ( hechos por leea no caseros 2 woofer de 10 dos medios de domo y dos plus tweeter 125w ) un par de sansui SPX-8900 18" ( a mi gusto una porqueria ) un par de audinac GA-350 lindos medios y tweeter pero los woofer cambiados por leea, jvc sk-400, bandeja lenco L75, technics SL-230 aunque los vinilos no me gustan, tuner audinac st-46, tuner turner 1100 y algunas cosas mas que estan para reparar ya me que encanta comprar sin funcionar y cuando hay tiempo repararlos.


----------



## mario raul (May 26, 2014)

Hola soy mario raul recien llegado al foro soy tecnico reparador de grupos electrogenos desde 1/2 kva hasta 3000  kva.
Radioaficionado y aficionado a la electronica en general. cualquier cosa pegar el grito.- ...


----------



## fernandotipo (May 26, 2014)

hola soy nuevo vivo en argentina y empece a estudiar electronica,me parece muy buena la web y que puedan a ayudar a los que recien empezamos a saltar esas barreras que aveces nos hacen dejar lo que empezamos saludos y gracias


----------



## giovachapin (May 26, 2014)

Hola soy nuevo aqui, me reporto desde Guatemala.


----------



## crimson (May 27, 2014)

¡¡Bienvenidos a la Comunidad!!
Saludos C


----------



## cyberfat (May 27, 2014)

Hola a todos, Soy de  Uruguay mi nombre es Pablo, soy técnico en reparación de Pc, me pongo a las ordenes de la comunidad  para poder compartir conocimientos en electrónica y afines.


----------



## lauramejiaa (May 27, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Bienvenidos todos los nuevos Foreros !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Muchas gracias!

Mi nombre es Laura, soy de Colombia. Soy estudiante de sistemas y estoy muy interesada en aprender con todos sus temas.





fosforito dijo:


> Buenas tardes soy fosforito y me presento ante ustedes.
> Muchas gracias



Debería ser.. y me prendo ante ustedes


----------



## cesman castillo (May 27, 2014)

Bendiciones a tod@s de parte de Dios que el estar con ustedes es para aprender y de poder aportar en algo si esta en mis conocimientos que no son muchos ya que soy radiotecnico total mente enpirico y es mas creo y estoy seguro que voy a prender bastante de ustedes.
Me dicesn ruedasmagicas por mi moto que le quedan pocas partes.


----------



## migadi162 (May 27, 2014)

buenas les saludo desde Jal. Mexico.


----------



## kharloss (May 27, 2014)

Saludos a todos desde Venezuela mi nombre es Carlos y soy aficionado a la electronica


----------



## curramba (May 27, 2014)

hola a todos de este foro soy nuevo y espero tener las respuesta a los temas de electronica...gracias


----------



## lavindo (May 27, 2014)

thank you ... I really like this forum ...


----------



## kanz (May 27, 2014)

Hola gente!! soy tecnico electronico de la modalidad de service, soy de Ing Maschwitz, tengo innumerables proyectos y me encanta aprender!!! espero serles util como lo son uds conmigo!! los abrazo!!


----------



## J2C (May 27, 2014)

Pues BIENVENIDOS todos a *Foros de Electrónica*.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## gago jm (May 27, 2014)

Hola a todos los foreros, soy nuevo en esto de los foros, tengo  59 años ,mi especialidad fundamental es la electricidad, estudie  automatismo, aviónica(estabilización de vuelo) y entre otros ,sistemas de baterías
en especial las de niquel-cadmio. Tengo muchos proyectos en mente pero creo que me he quedado obsoleto. Gracias de antemano a todos.


----------



## josepg555 (May 27, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es jose y son ingeniero mecatronico espero aprender muchas cosas nuevas en el foro


----------



## flacofacundo (May 27, 2014)

hola mi nombre es facundo soy tencnico en electronica y audioaficinado espero poder encontrar todo lo necesario en este foro..
... saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 28, 2014)

bienvenido todos ¡¡¡


----------



## naxiyo (May 28, 2014)

Hola a todas las estupendas personas que somos los técnicos, y en especial a Fogonazo, del que tanto he leído y aprendido años atrás, así que muchas gracias tío.
He estudiado una FPGM de electrónica de consumo y una FPGS de automatización, y he trabajado en el SAT Philips arreglando mayormente TVs de CRT y LCD.
Es la primera vez que escribo en este foro, y estoy muy contento de formar parte de un foro que ayuda a tantas personas en un área que tanto me gusta como lo es la electrónica.
Escribo para hacer una pregunta general sobre TVs, pero bueno, eso ya lo hago en otra sección donde corresponda. Un saludo a todos!! Nacho.


----------



## acere (May 28, 2014)

Hola , mi nombre es Diego , y estoy animado a participar de este Forum , me gustaria compartir informacion y recibir , siempre es bueno aprender de otros , saludos.


----------



## JLGASCON (May 28, 2014)

Hola,me llamo Jose,soy Tecnico de Sonido y amante de la Electronica,me gusta este foro..sois todos unos Cracks,y siempre se aprende algo de vuestra informacion.Saludos


----------



## kimos (May 28, 2014)

Hola me llamo Jose, soy de Alicante, España y la verdad que no tengo ningún conocimiento de electrónica. Espero aprender mucho de vosotros. Un saludo.


----------



## carlosgil (May 28, 2014)

Hola me llamo carlos, soy de Madrid, quisiera aprender algo de electrónica con vosotros


----------



## RichyHawley (May 28, 2014)

Que tal, soy Roy Hawley y me interesa mucho este mundo le la electronica.
Saludos desde México.


----------



## BoisGuilbert (May 28, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Alfonso, y soy de Puebla, México, estudio ingeniería en mecatrónica y aparte tambien estudio ingeniería en software, me interesan mucho los temas sobre robótica e inteligencia artificial  llevo ya años consultando este foro y los felicito a todos por haber formado una comunidad tan grande de personas interesadas en la electrónica y sus múltiples ramas.


----------



## tonchis (May 28, 2014)

Hola soy  Tonchis de México me encanta la electrónica, aprenderé y compartiré mis conocimientos con todos ustedes.


----------



## alejo27 (May 28, 2014)

Hola :Soy de Colombia y estudio ing. electrónica espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden en este gran foro; ya que lo que se hace aquí es intercambiar conocimiento unos con otros y nutrirnos del maravilloso mundo de la electrónica entre otras cosas.
éxitos !!!!


----------



## krypter (May 29, 2014)

Hola, soy de Valencia y llegué aquí buscando información para continuar con una reparación, no es la primera vez, así que he decidido registrarme y compartir lo que pueda para aprender con ustedes.
soy técnico reparador aficionado, no tengo mucha experiencia pero casi siempre me salgo con la mía dando las vueltas que sea necesario....en España apenas se reparan cosas, y es una lástima porqué la gente gasta mucho y se tira mucha basura...por eso mi interés en reparar, como se hacía antes aquí.


----------



## geniolococ (May 29, 2014)

Hola, soy Carlos de corrientes tengo 65 años vengo remando desde los valvulares, me actualizo pero a beses necesito alguna ayuda


----------



## Barikoki (May 29, 2014)

Buenas. Me llamo Raul y soy de Guadalajara (España). Estoy aqui para avanzar en mis conocimientos de electronica y a ayudar en lo que pueda.

Saludos!


----------



## el chimbo (May 29, 2014)

buenas tardes me llamo emilio y soy de san salvador(El salvador). estudie electrónica en el bachillerato
y quiero adquirir mas conocimientos con ustedes ya que es una gran foro con temas interesantes.

Saludos


----------



## isis21 (May 30, 2014)

Hola a a todos, gracias por dejarme particicpar de todos los contenidos interesantes de este foro, espero aprender, y con el tiempo tambien poder aportar, gracias.


----------



## ocazaubon (May 30, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Oscar, espero poder participar de este interesante foro. Gracias


----------



## Kantropus (May 30, 2014)

Desde Argentina me presento, soy programador de profesión, pero me interesa mucho la música, la electrónica, la informática, la mecánica...

Si bien he realizado en el pasado algunos circuitos de esos que vienen en publicaciones para armar, me interesaría mucho armar cosas más interesantes. Actualmente estoy interesado en realizar algún tipo de amplificador de audio para guitarra/bajo eléctricos, por lo que ya he leido bastante y voy a empezar a investigar cual de todos es más sencillo para comenzar.


----------



## amaliajeronimo (May 30, 2014)

hola que tal mi nombre es amalia y estoy aqui porque me gusta todo lo referente al audio y video



Nota del Moderador : Haz tu consulta técnica en el Foro adecuado , aquí es solo para presentrase  .

Bienvenidos al Foro !


----------



## roquepic (May 31, 2014)

Muy buenos dias a todos, me llamo Fabian Avinagalde, tengo 27 años soy reparador de telefonia celular y como me gusto y es lo mio el tema de electronica me uno al foro para asi aprender con todos los que estan en el, y ante una duda querer aprender conocimientos de colegas en el foro; soy estudiante de electronica en general y me gusta !!

Saludos a todos y es una muy linda experiencia esto en mi vida!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2014)

¡¡ Bienvenidos a la Comunidad !!

Saludos !


----------



## gabi18 (May 31, 2014)

Hola gente, mi nombre es fernando y soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica en tucuman, argentina! Y estoy dando mis primeros pasos en este mundo de la electrónica. Espero aprender mucho y poder colaborar en todo lo que este a mi alcance =D


----------



## geiner velandia (May 31, 2014)

Cordial saludo colegas del Foro, me llamo Geiner velandia, tengo 58 años, nací en Tunja, Boyaca, y en la actualidad vivo en Bogota; llevo cuarenta y cinco años ligado a la electrónica,mi afición son las radiocomunicaciones, en la actualidad quiero armar una emisora de fm, y otros transmisores de QRP. Fui radioaficionado hace treinta años y lamentablemente no continué ni renové la licencia, ahora quisiera volver a renovarla aquí en Colombia.
En el Foro he encontrado muy buenas notas y quiero agradecerles por esto, les deseo muchos éxitos y seguimos QAP.


----------



## FelipePinto (May 31, 2014)

Hola

Soy Andres Felipe Pinto, tengo 23 años y estudio ingeniería electrónica en la Universidad Industrial de Santander, espero en este foro resolver mis dudas con la ayuda de ustedes y contribuir con lo poco o mucho que conozca del tema.


----------



## cadena (Jun 1, 2014)

Hola soy de Colombia , estudiante de Equipos Biomedicos, y descubriendo el apasionante mundo de la electrónica. es un gusto pertenecer a  esta comunidad.


----------



## horacioraul (Jun 1, 2014)

Hola!, vivo en la provincia de Río Negro,Argentina. Soy aficionado a la electrónica y las construcción de pequeñas máquinas tan diferentes como maquinitas a vapor y robots. No tengo personas con quien compartir mis experiencias dudas y aciertos en mis trabajo, por lo que espero hacerlo con ustedes...!!!


----------



## LM17 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hola, soy de Chihuahua Mexico, tengo 21 años y etoy estudiando la carrera de Ingenieria Electrónica, espero poder ayudarles en cualquier duda, compartir experiencias, poder leer sus experiencias y resolver dudas


----------



## sergioqq (Jun 1, 2014)

Hola, soy de Bernal Argentina,y no se mucho de electrónica pero si de refrigeración, espero poder ayudar al que lo necesite


----------



## checherefe (Jun 1, 2014)

Hola Soy de Lima - Perú y bueno tengo conocimientos de electrónica, que recién estoy poniendo en practica, pero me gustaría compartir muchos mas y poder ayudar en el foro y claro, ser ayudado cuando se necesite.
Gracias por admitirme en Foros de Electrónica....!!!!


----------



## alfax15 (Jun 2, 2014)

hola chicos soy nuevo en el foro, y básicamente nuevo en esta onda de los foros jeje así que cualquier consejo sobre esto me será muy útil


----------



## Rabbit (Jun 2, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy brasileño, nueva aquí, espero aprender e intercambiar ideas en el área de electro - electrónica.


----------



## tonni v (Jun 2, 2014)

Buenas tardes colegas,
Es un gusto de ser parte de esta hermandad tecologicamente hablando,
soy estudiante de Ingenieria Electronica, Y es sera un gusto compartir experiencias e
informacion mutuamente con ustedes.

Saludos,


----------



## WEREJOJOJO (Jun 2, 2014)

que tal soy emmanuel aficionado de la electronica y aunque con pocos conocimientos dispuesto a compartirlos , saludos desde México y suerte en su proyectos


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Jun 2, 2014)

Buenas, soy Nelson, de Buenos Aires, Argentina, casi 41 pirulos, desde chico siempre me gusto la electronica, y hacer cosas con mis propias manos. Hasta hace poco, tenia mi sitio "Fuegomp3.com.ar", pero lo di de baja ya que se me hacia costoso mantenerlo y no lo estaba actualizando mucho. Ahora me puse de nuevo con algunas cosas que quiero hacer, asi que espero poder tener el tiempo y material para aportar por aca. Seguramente alguno me conoce por el volante que hice desde cero (se copio el articulo por varios sitios), un proyector LCD, el simulador y varias cosas mas.

Nos estamos viendo!


----------



## Voltairus (Jun 2, 2014)

Hola a todos!

La verdad hace mucho que me registré en la comunidad, pero sinceramente no había participado activamente hasta ahora. Mi intención es cambiar esto, aportar, conversar, y ser parte de este gran espacio.

Tengo 28 años, y la electrónica es mi pasión, espero compartir mucho con ustedes y aprender también de los más experimentados.

Saludos!


----------



## ningo (Jun 2, 2014)

soy de Republica dominicana y me encanta la electronica lo cual la utilizo tanto en fabricacion de inversores de potencia como en amplificadores de potencia y muy dispuesto a seguir aprendiendo de ustedes y aportar todo lo que pueda aportar, gracia por permitirme estar en tan prestigioso forun


----------



## josemejias (Jun 3, 2014)

saludos a todos de nuevo desde Venezuela ^^.


----------



## Mordekai5 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hola a Todos soy de Guadalajara Mexico
tengo 23 años y estudio Ingenieria en Energia en la UdeG


----------



## rubeng (Jun 3, 2014)

Hola buenas tardes, de vuelta por aqui espero poder aportar en lo poco que se, saludos a todos los participantes de este foro. Soy tecnico Mecatronico desde lima Peru.


----------



## betmon (Jun 3, 2014)

Saludos a todos de nuevo, soy un aficionado a la electronica que lleva mucho tiempo leyendolos y al que han ayudado mucho, muchas gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## xenyx1832 (Jun 3, 2014)

que tal colegas electronicos soy de venezuela caracas años en electronica tv. computacion,impresoras, etc. me llamo la atencion este foro y aca quiero aprender sobre muchas cosas gracias


----------



## damarcrazy (Jun 3, 2014)

Hola Amigos Soy de Colombia Vivo en Cali me desempeño como técnico en sistemas y electrónica tengo tiempo que visito este foro y agradezco a todas las personas que dejan su aporte para que otros podamos mejorar y crecer profesionalmente

Gracias de corazón


----------



## Doctorwho (Jun 3, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Jose, soy estudiante de electrónica y soy nuevo en el foro


----------



## JUANENRIQUE12 (Jun 3, 2014)

hola mi nombre es juan enrique armenta , tengo 30 años dedicandome a la electronica. mi especialidad es el audio, no hay amplificador que no pueda arreglar. saludos a todos.


----------



## jaimebd (Jun 4, 2014)

Mi nombre: Jaime Bedoya. Soy Ing. Civil y Técnico de Electromecánica y de otras especialidades, y siempre me han interesado los temas de electrónica y espero tener acceso a mas conocimientos al suscribirme y también espero ayudar en lo que pueda con mis conocimientos


----------



## Juan Angulo S (Jun 4, 2014)

Soy profesional en mecánica de fuerza motriz , me interesa estar siempre informado de los avances de la  tecnología y compartir conocimientos, temas de interés.
Saludos


----------



## onario2 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hola a todos. Soy un simple aficionado a la electronica. Me hubiese gustado mucho haber tenido la oportunidad de haberlo podido estudiar aunque sea un poco, asi que bueno... de momento solo aficionado. Mis conocimientos son bastante basicos, pero como se suele decir "arrimate a buen arbol y te hara buena sombra". Un saludo a todos y gracias por dejarme formar parte del foro.


----------



## efrainacero (Jun 4, 2014)

que tal amigos soy de Ecuador y soy novato en lo que es la elctronica, trabajo con sonido basico, y una de las plantas crest audio cs12 el canal a esta en clip encendido el led rojo es por eso que solisito ayuda de todos ustedes, la verdad no tengo un tecnico de confianza, grcias ...


----------



## JonnathanAlex (Jun 5, 2014)

Que tal a todo! Me llamo Jonnathan y soy de VENEZUELA! para resumir un poco, siempre eh sido ese tipo de personas que todo lo desarma, a todo le busca el saber como funcionan y pues volver armar las cosas a como estaban. Recién estoy comenzando un curso de electrónica en una academia, y realmente lo que mas me llama la atención de esta amplia carrera, Son los equipos de audio VINTAGE, solo tengo 26 años pero soy un poco a la vieja escuela. todo lo q es antes de los 70s me llama mucho la atención, Mustang 65, 67 69! Camaro 67, 68, 69!!! Carros de sueños!!! y con respecto a la electrónica me encantan los Amplificadores y toda la linea VINTAGE. Tengo un Ficher Standar Studio CA-2020 del cual necesito d su ayuda! y bueno de ante mano gracias por la ayuda y el tiempo que me puedan brindar! creo q mis conocimientos no son tan básicos pero veamos como si así lo fuese!  Saludos a todos!


----------



## angeldavidalmarza (Jun 5, 2014)

Buenas tardes Colegas me presento ante ustedes.


----------



## Windrade (Jun 5, 2014)

Buenas compañeros! soy Oliver, un placer!


----------



## jtorres10p (Jun 5, 2014)

Bueno mi nombre es jaime torres *y* me encanta la electrónica y toda información es bienvenida ....


----------



## Balastegui (Jun 5, 2014)

Hola me llamo Manuel, tengo 18 años y pretendo empezar un Grado en ingeniería eléctrica el curso que viene.


----------



## casurto (Jun 5, 2014)

Hola gente!

Soy apenas otro aficionado, así que no me pregunten nada!! 

Un gusto compartir este espacio con Ustedes.


----------



## victor manuel solis herna (Jun 5, 2014)

Hola a todos, mucho gusto, Soy ING. Electromecánico(Estoy en el proceso de dar residencia profesional), Soy Mexicano, estudio en tabasco, me gusta la electrónica, Y todo lo relacionado al diseño de circuitos eléctricos-analógicos un gusto de participar.


----------



## santi1993 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hola, me presento, mi nombre es santiago y soy de Argentina, espero servirles =)


----------



## hiendaudio (Jun 6, 2014)

Buenas, mi nombre es Juan Ignacio, conocido en algunos foros como "hiendaudio". Me gusta el audio desde muy pequeño y actualmente me dedico a la acústica, electroacustica, grabación, y alguna que otra cosa vinculada al sonido. 

La electrónica aplicada al audio para mi es una simple herramienta y carece de particular interés. Para mi la mayoría del equipamiento de audio es un black box (me interesa la función de transferencia, no lo que haya adentro, o como se logre). Considero que la mayoría del equipamiento de audio es "transparente" (definición: Todo equipo aquel en donde las distorsiones lineales y no-lineales estén en un nivel tal que sean inaudibles por humanos)

Mis intereses más notables dentro del mundo del sonido son ciertas ramas de la psicoacústica de "bajo nivel", puntualmente todo lo referido a percepción espacial del sonido así como sus posibles aplicaciones en modelos de diseños acústicos y grabación.

Soy netamente pro ciencia, aunque para nada un positivista clásico. Soy objetivista, y epistemologicamente estoy más cerca de la posición de Ayn Rand que de la de cualquier otro.
Me irritan de sobremanera  los argumentos falaces, las pseudociencias, y la gente cuando no razona.

También me gusta mucho la psicología, la sociología, la biología evolutiva, el diseño (industrial, arquitectónico, mecánico, etc), la fotografía, la música, y en general cualquier cosa que merezca ser contemplada.  

Sin otro particular, a sus órdenes.


----------



## crimson (Jun 6, 2014)

¡¡Bienvenidos Todos!!



hiendaudio dijo:


> Me irritan de sobremanera  los argumentos falaces, las pseudociencias, y la gente cuando no razona.



Los foristas "anti pitufos" son especialmente bienvenidos 

Saludos C


----------



## hiendaudio (Jun 6, 2014)

> Los foristas "anti pitufos" son especialmente bienvenidos



Algo me habían comentado De todos modos he de decir que estoy en una etapa más comprensiva, ya no los trato de infradotados

Bueno, en serio, en verdad todas las formas de pensamiento mágico me parecen perniciosas y dignas de ser atacadas, pero también hay que tener la capacidad de ponerse en lugar de quien no tiene conocimientos técnicos.

Saludos, y gracias!!!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 6, 2014)

Bienvenido juan! espero te sientas tanto o mas comodo que en tu casa!


----------



## hiendaudio (Jun 6, 2014)

gracias de verdad!


----------



## RoberTon (Jun 6, 2014)

Buenas, soy Roberto, soy de Sinaloa, Mexico.  y vengo a dar un poco de lata... soy diseñador grafico pero le estoy agarrando gusto a la electronica, estoy verde en esto pero con ganas de aprender.


----------



## elpocitano (Jun 7, 2014)

Buenas, buenas. Me llamo Marcelo, de San Juan, Argentina. 
Soy un aficionado a la electronica, especialmente a los proyectos "hagalo Ud mismo".
Ya que nos permite aplicar los conocimientos "teoricos" aprendiendo al mismo tiempo de
los errores que cometemos.
Abrazo..


----------



## angelodm (Jun 7, 2014)

Buenas tardes. Soy Angelo, de España. Es mi deseo poder conocerles a todos con el paso del tiempo y poder coincidir mucho tiempo en este fenomenal foro. Un cordial saludo para todos. Un amigo.


----------



## sasato (Jun 7, 2014)

Hola.
Soy un antiguo amante de la electrónica pero por tiempo no he hecho casi nada.
Ahora quiero de nuevo volver a meterme de lleno.
Saludos


----------



## albertorocal (Jun 7, 2014)

muy buen foro, interesante para ampliar los conocimientos en electrónica


----------



## 0camp0 (Jun 7, 2014)

Qué tal, ¡ Saludos desde México !.

Pues eso,me llamo Manuel;se me ha metido la idea de aprender más sobre este "curioso" pasatiempo...por lo poco que he visto creo que al final se pueden conseguir cosas muy interesantes a partir de componentes económicos(...y algunos que incluso se pueden conseguir en artefactos que ya no se usan en nuestro hogar ).Pues nada...ahora a buscar información en los Posts sobre cómo usar un Multimetro...Voltimetro...ó cómo sea que se llame.


----------



## wilmertri (Jun 7, 2014)

Hola,

Mi nombre es Wilmer Fabian Triana soy estudiante de Ingeniería de Sistemas, me apasiona todo acerca de la programación de sistemas embebidos, espero aprender y aportar mi conocimiento para ayuda de todos.


----------



## deiby yhoan (Jun 7, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es deiby, me gusta la electronica, a veces no hallo respuestas a mis inquietudes, espero q*ue* con la ayuda de todos nos podamos colaborar . Muchas gracias *por* el tiempo y que dios nos bendiga *por* esta bella labor .


----------



## ManBarCob (Jun 8, 2014)

Hola,

Mi nombre es Manuel, estudié FP II electrónica Industrial. Soy de Madrid. 
Para mi la electrónica más que un oficio es un vicio. llevo muchos año disfrutando de la electrónica.  Adjunto una foto de mi pequeño rincón.
No me importaría contactar con personas afines de Madrid.


----------



## Bastinazo (Jun 8, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Francisco, Estudié Ingeniería Técnica de Informática de sistemas.En mis ratos libre me gusta cacharrear con la electrónica, me gusta muchisimo.

En varias búsquedas de google para ciertas dudas me referenciaban a este foro ¡¡ qué descubrimiento he hecho !!

Encantado de estar aqui.


----------



## nial (Jun 8, 2014)

Hola, soy Uruguayo, pero vivo en Argentina, mi fuerte es la electrónica automotriz, también soy técnico en PC, por supuesto electrónica en general, espero poder aportar a esta comunidad, para nutrirnos mutuamente.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 9, 2014)

amigos soy de puerto rico trabajo electronica desde hace 15 años me anime a entrar a este foro ue se ve muy interesante muchas soluciones las he encontrado gracias a este foro tambie espero dar mi ayuda gracias


----------



## gabrielhache665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hola a toda la comunidad. Mi nombre es Gabriel y me metí en este lio hace ya un año. Siempre me fascino el audio y hace ya un año me puse a armar circuitos. He aprendido algo a fuerza de quedarme ciego leyendo y a fuerza de ensayo y error. Espero poder compartir mis experiencias y aprender de las suyas. 
Lo que comenzó en la idea de un pequeño amplificador de auriculares devino en efectos y preamplificadores para instrumentos. Todavía sigo devanadome los sesos con algunos detalles los que espero ir resolviendo en conjunto y ya de paso ver si puedo echarle una mano a alguien.
Saludos cordiales para todos.


----------



## nuy (Jun 9, 2014)

hola mi nombre es leidy vivo en Colombia; me gusta la programación dirigida hacia la electrónica y espero con ansias aprender y poder ser de ayuda


----------



## rubenspano (Jun 10, 2014)

Hola, soy Ruben de Bariloche. tienen un excelente foro!!!

saludos


----------



## danichan (Jun 10, 2014)

Hola!

Soy Daniel y vivo en guipuzcoa. con ganas de aprender y trastear  .

Saludos!


----------



## axldlr (Jun 10, 2014)

Hola, amigos mi nombre es Alex de la Rosa soy de Ecuador, trabajo como técnico en computadoras y me gusta mucho la electrónica, estoy aqui con ganas de aprender y compartir mis conocimientos con toda la comunidad.


Saludos|


----------



## wilderlm (Jun 10, 2014)

saludos:
 soy tecnico en equipos codificadoras inkjet y estoy registrado en este foro para poder compartir conocimientos con todos uds .


----------



## Extranjero007 (Jun 10, 2014)

hola

soy Héctor y estoy estudiando Ing en energía y m egusta la electronica


----------



## la o lbo (Jun 10, 2014)

Me llamo German,estudiante de electronica, estoy por aqui para ampliar mis conocimientos y aprender de la gente entendida del tema


----------



## themegalo2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Me llamo Jose, Estudio Electricidad Industrial y muy pronto ing en automatizacion y control industrial, y soy un aficionado a la electronica. Buena Pagina


----------



## nial (Jun 10, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Alberto, me dedico a la electrónica automotriz, reparación de PC y electrónica en general.
Espero poder compartir mis conocimientos y los suyos.


----------



## Ariel Maidana (Jun 10, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Ariel. Tengo 18 años y me uni a esta comunidad porque la electrónica es mi pasión. Estoy terminando el secundario en una escuela técnica con orientación en electrónica, y espero poder aclarar mis dudas sobre un proyecto que empece hace poco. Saludos!!!


----------



## jaherz348 (Jun 11, 2014)

Apreciados señores: Soy jaherz348, he sido un amante de la electrónica desde el año 60, me ha gustado armar circuitos y de hecho he armado circuitos de audio de varios tipos y otras bellezas por pasatiempo y por darme el gusto de que trabajen, aunque muchas veces son encargos de otras personas.
A veces vengo por aquí a ver qué información les robo y que les puedo aprender, porque he encontrado comentarios de personas bien informadas, que con toda seguridad saben mucho y de muchos temas.
Bueno por aquí estoy nuevamente molestándolos porque hacía ya un tiempo no me quedaba tiempo de chismosear.
Un saludo
Cordialmente ,,,,,,,,, jaherz348


----------



## alexinho2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

hola soy de Neiva son mis primeros pasos en la electrónica y me quiero que me ayuden en estos momentos esto aprendiendo a manejar proteus 8 profesional alguna sugerencia (ayuda) se lo agradezco gracias.


----------



## hunter78138 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hola a todos soy de Colombia, espero poder compartir lo que mas pueda con todos ustedes (muchos libros y diagramas) y poder utilizar todos sus aportes en el  maravilloso mundo de la electrónica.


----------



## pfg (Jun 12, 2014)

Buenos días a todos. Soy Pedro. Llevo un tiempo leyendo en el foro porque mi gran hobby es la electrónica (aunque a un nivel muy básico), pero hasta ahora no me había decidido a escribir. Tengo entre manos un proyecto y estoy mirando a ver si lo puedo sacar adelante.

Un saludo!


----------



## Pedro Rivera Romano (Jun 12, 2014)

Hola, soy Pedro Rivera, esta es una prueba. 
Gracias por la oportunidad de participar.


----------



## eduardo1969 (Jun 12, 2014)

hola a todos, , espero ser admitido en vuestro foro, y perdonad porque soy nuevo.


----------



## edu71tornado (Jun 12, 2014)

hola genete. estoy retomando mis estudios de tecnico en electronica y espero aprender mucho de todos uds. desde ya muchas gracias por compartir sus conocimientos y experiencias y espero en algun momento poder serles util .graciuas de nuevo


----------



## luna32 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hola a todos, estoy empezando en esto de la electrónica, y pues agradecería su apoyo.
Espero en algún momento poder ser útil.


----------



## ElectronicoX (Jun 12, 2014)

Hola soy electronicox me gusta reparar soy técnico y reparo lo que me venga. Gracias


----------



## Enrique Soriano (Jun 12, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre como ya lo dice acá es Enrique Soriano soy estudiante de secundaria con especialidad en electrónica desde ya, agradezco su apoyo y espero ser útil.


----------



## Xja38 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hola soy Javi técnico de electrónica, daros las gracias por dejarme ser participe de este foro,intentare ser lo más útil posible


----------



## polarbear (Jun 13, 2014)

hola, soy aspirante a ing en electronica. espero poder ayudar y conseguir ayuda =)


----------



## PatricioUgarte (Jun 13, 2014)

Hola a todos,

Mi nombre es Patricio Manuel Ugarte y soy de Argentina. Actualmente estoy cursando el primer año de la carrera Ingeniería Electrónica en la Universidad Tecnológica Nacional (mejor conocida como UTN) en Avellaneda, provincia de Buenos Aires. Lamentablemente no fui a un colegio técnico, por lo que mis conocimientos en el área de la electrónica y sus derivados no son muy amplios, pero estoy muy dispuesto a aprender ya que es lo que más me gusta y lo que quiero hacer el resto de mi vida.

Trataré de aportar en lo que pueda y de capitalizar cada conocimiento. Ojalá sea provechoso para todos.

Saludos mundialistas,
PatricioUgarte.


----------



## fastu (Jun 13, 2014)

hola soy javi  tecnico electronico reparaciones  me gusta aprender programacion basic espero espero que me ayuden


----------



## Esauvq (Jun 13, 2014)

hola mi nombre es esau soy estuidante de ingenieria electronica de cuarto semestre espero conocerlos y conocer mas con la ayuda de este foro espero que me ayuden asi como espero poder ayudar


----------



## danigrvc (Jun 13, 2014)

Buenas a todos. Soy estudiante de grado medio de Equipos Electrónicos de Consumo y he venido aquí a aprender aún más de electrónica. Espero pasar un buen rato y ayudar en lo que pueda 


Saludos


----------



## abeto (Jun 13, 2014)

hola soy técnico en equipos electrónicos visito este foro para ampliar mis conocimientos y ayudar en lo que pueda gracias


----------



## matrixman (Jun 13, 2014)

buenas noches, soy  aficionado a la electronica con conocimientos intermedios espero ampliar mas los mismos y poder dar ayuda a quien lo requiera ,,,, saludos desde Peru


----------



## frankmoll (Jun 14, 2014)

Buenas, soy uno de tantos aficionados a la electrónica, saludos desde México!!!


----------



## viniicio (Jun 14, 2014)

hola mi nombre es Luis Vinicio soy de chile estudio electronica actualmente cruso el primer año espero conocerlos y tener la ayuda de este foro para aprender mas sobre electronica y ayudarlos en lo que puede saludos ...............


----------



## davitel (Jun 15, 2014)

Buenas, mi nombre es David y me encanta la electronica desde muy pequeñito, un saludo a todos!


----------



## JOMAPEDI (Jun 15, 2014)

hola mi nombre es Jose soy un aficionado a la electronica   y me encantaria aprender mucho mas


----------



## Juange (Jun 15, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Juanje vivo en Madrid y no me dedico a la electronica directamente, pero trasteo con ella de vez en cuando.

Saludos.


----------



## d4n13lito (Jun 15, 2014)

hola a todos, soy daniel de tucuman, y aunque no me dedico pura y exclusivamente a la electronica, es algo que siempre me llamó la atecion y siempre trato de estar al tanto para reparar cosas o salir de apuros con reparaciones en general. saludos


----------



## YanGoTeL (Jun 15, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy YanGoTeL de Perú, bueno no estudio complemente la electronica pero me llama mucho la atencion, tengos cursos muy basicos que quizas me puedo orientar en algunas cosas, ademas este muro esta muy bueno para seguir aprendiendo dia a dia!!.... Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## mykvn (Jun 16, 2014)

hola a todos mi nombre es miguel, soy estudiante de ingenieria Electronica, soy de Nicaragua y me gusta mucho aprender de todas las cosas q pasan en este foro.....saludo a todos y ayudemos a ayudar!!


----------



## LINGO01 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hola soy un fanático de la electrónica,espero aprender un poco de los demás compañeros  de igual manera hacer aportes en la materia.


----------



## GUSMEN1957 (Jun 16, 2014)

Mi nombre es gustavo mendoza soy de peru y desde pequeño me gusto la electronica actualmente trabajo en radio comunicaciones


----------



## emanuel barrientos (Jun 16, 2014)

hola mi nombre es emanuel barrientos barahona, tengo 22 años , vivo en peru ,soy estudiante de electronica industrial. Me gustaria aprender mucho de este foro que es una gran familia de conocimiento....gracias.


----------



## cgermanb (Jun 16, 2014)

Buenas gente, 

Me presento, soy Carlos de Argentina, leo muchisimo el foro y llego la hora de hacer algunas consultas y si se llegar a dar la oportunidad de ayudar ahi estare.

Saludos
Carlos!


----------



## Crippler93 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hola Comunidad

Mi nombre es Luis soy de Bolivia, me intereso este foro y espero poder ayudarlos y q*ue* me ayuden.

Adios


----------



## miguelm85 (Jun 16, 2014)

Mi nombre es miguel soy de Venezuela, gracias por aceptarme en el foro, me gusta la electrónica y trabajo reparando equipos como hobby


----------



## kinto (Jun 17, 2014)

Muy buenas, me llamo Juan Manuel, aunque no me dedico a ello pero soy mecanico automocion, ( no me gano la vida como mecanico pero la toco a dario ). La electricidad y electronica que se es del FP de mecnica, es decir poco. Es un tema que me gusta pero lo veo complicado, aunque con muchas gnas de aprender. Muchas gracias.


----------



## sacofa (Jun 17, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Josep y tengo 43 años. Siempre me ha gustado hacer cosas como bricolaje, algo de electricidad, carpintero, etc. He encontrado este foro para unas dudas o problema que tengo y por eso me he inscrito aquí aunque de electrónica no entiendo casi nada. Por tanto no podré aportar gran cosa si no que mas bien os pediré vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Perico05 (Jun 17, 2014)

Saludos desde La Habana
Mi nombre es Rafael. Tengo 64 años y tengo experiencia en la electrónica. Aterricé por estos lares buscando circuitos de amplificadores valvulares pues pienso terminar uno que está a medio construir, pero parece que voy a comenzar de cero otra vez. 
Para mi ha sido una grata sorpresa ver a alguien que conozco de otro foro y que me brindó una valiosa información para el proyecto que no termine. Me refiero a Black Tiger, el sabe mucho de amplificadores valvulares. Desde aquí le estoy enviando mis saludos
Bueno, en el foro nos veremos

Saludos


----------



## Jechucho (Jun 18, 2014)

Saludos. mi nombre es Alcides de Jesus  trabajo en electricidad. eh, dado con este portal. Porque tengo un problema con un altavoz Amplificado que no me suena la corneta. espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden, un abrazo a todos


----------



## paracaida (Jun 18, 2014)

Hola!

Soy Cristobal y vivo en Lebrija Sevilla. con ganas de aprender y trastear .

Saludos!


----------



## donortofon (Jun 18, 2014)

Hola soy marcelo me gusta la electronica de los años 70 busco diagramas de amplificador turner 730 y 510 desde ya muchas gracias a todo el foro



Hola soy marcelo ,me gustan los amplificadores de los años 70,busco diagramas turner 730 y 510 y radios dela epoca como noblex 7 mares y tonomac super platino, el que tengaeste material agradeceria me lo envie , muchas gracias a todos


----------



## jlechadoa (Jun 18, 2014)

Hola... soy nuevo por aquí... me gustaría me dijesen como hago un pregunta sobre una avería de un tv.


----------



## engelbertriro (Jun 18, 2014)

hola  que tal soy estudiante  de ing electronica  espero que me ayude mucho este foro y compartir mi conocimiento


----------



## tronleg (Jun 18, 2014)

hola  soy un amante de la eletronica y espero aportar y recibir ayuda en este gran foro


----------



## naxiyo (Jun 19, 2014)

Hola a todas las estupendas de este foro, y en especial a Fogonazo y a San Cacho, de quienes tanto he leído y aprendido.
He estudiado electrónica de consumo y automatización a un nivel más bien básico (FP) También he trabajado en Philips arreglando mayormente TVs de CRT y LCD.
Estoy muy contento de formar parte de un foro que ayuda a tantas personas en un área que tanto me gusta como lo es la electrónica.

Un saludo a todos!! Nacho.


----------



## yochiwarez (Jun 19, 2014)

Hola soy Jorge ...este foro es una gran ayuda ...


----------



## hierromax (Jun 19, 2014)

Hola a todos, me llamo Daniel y soy solo un aficcionado a la electronica, les comento que he armado un pantografo CNC y por tal motivo recurro en busca de información, un saludo apreton:


----------



## Plumaverde (Jun 20, 2014)

Hola a todos...
Bueno, ya hace años q participo del foro...me falto presentacion...
Tecnico en electronica, trabajo en empresa de Television por Aire, en Planta transmisora, especializado en transmisores de Tv y microondas, de multiples enlaces...Y en los ratos libre, me dedico a potencias de audio, luces roboticas, cabezales y maquinas de humo, y todo aquello de electronica de potencia...
Saludos cordiales a todos los compañeros del foro, y que siga creciendo como hasta ahora...FUERTES ABRAZOS!


----------



## el chimbo (Jun 20, 2014)

hola a todos soy alvaro y soy de el salvador al igual que ustedes me gusta mucho la electronica espero aprender mucho de este foro


----------



## blas089 (Jun 20, 2014)

hola a todos soy blas, soy tecnico en electronica y espero enriquecer mis conocimientos en este foro y espero poder aportar algo a este foro


----------



## jaironess (Jun 20, 2014)

hola soy jairo y me presento en este foro soy un novato en esto de la electrónica pero me gustaría aprender de ustedes un poco ya que estoy estudiando un ciclo de electrónica de grado medio, asin que lo mas seguro que solo traiga dudas al foro , XD .
buenas tarde a todos y saludos .


----------



## luisxm82 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hola buen dia a todos los integrantes del foro, Soy Luis y me gusta la electrónica espero aprender mucho con la ayuda de udstedes. 

Saludos.


----------



## jabreu25 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hola soy John Abreu desde venezuela caracas soy estudiante de electronica y me gusta este forro


----------



## galan26 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hola a todos.
Me llamo Gustavo y me encanta este foro.
Es un referente para mi.
Saludos.


----------



## tallerformosa (Jun 21, 2014)

hola me encanta la electronica mas los desafios o problemas ... mi interes es mas por tv y trabajos o aplicaciones demas ....... espero colaborar en algo .... y me ayuden a ser mas profecional.... 

tecnico electronico... formosa argentino


----------



## el solucionador (Jun 21, 2014)

Gracias por la bienvenida, Aca vengo a compartir conocimientos y nutrimerme de ustedes.... 

Electrónica es mi pasión!


----------



## Saso1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Buenas noches, soy un futuro estudiante de Ing Electronica, pronto estare publicando mi primer circuito para el foro  (un joule thief )


----------



## Ozz138 (Jun 21, 2014)

hola a todos soy estudiante de primer año en ingenieria electronica y me gustaria conocer mas gracias a este foro asi como espero poder ayudarlos se que apenas estoy aprendiendo pero yo aprendo rapido asi que si podre ayudar en algunos casos


----------



## IpisNoposs (Jun 21, 2014)

Que tal a todos, mi nombre es Jonathan soy de la ciudad de México y recurri a este foro para orientarme en el desarrollo de ciertos temas relacionados con la electrónica, espero poder de igual manera, disipar sus dudas y hacer que esta comunidad crezca, saludos totales ¡¡¡


----------



## kilimon (Jun 22, 2014)

Hola a todos, llevo cerca de 6-7 años registrado y núnca pillé ocasión de presentarme, este año por fín voy a poder cursar electrónica y estoy deseando aprender por ambas partes. 
Gracias por este lugar.


----------



## Electrofilico (Jun 22, 2014)

Hola buenos días me llamo David y quería presentarme, soy un aficionado a la electrónica de toda la vida haciendo pequeños proyectos caseros, con nociones básicas de electrónica y soldadura pero con escasos conocimientos en el diseño de circuitos.

un Saludo y gracias


----------



## wilgut (Jun 22, 2014)

Vivo en Bogota, y apenas estoy empezando a en los temas de arreglos de computadores. Hasta ahora no me he metido con la parte electronica pues no he soldado ni desoldado ningun elemento por lo tanto solo se lo basico. Espero seguir aprendiendo con ustedes. Gracias.


----------



## nusoni (Jun 22, 2014)

Saludos a todos,mi nombre es Javier soy de Córdoba (España) me dedico al mundo del sonido y la iluminación profesional (alquiler de equipos) la electronica no termino de manejarla al cien por cien hago lo que puedo nada más,es un placer para mi aprender con todos ustedes,gracias.


----------



## tiquitaca (Jun 22, 2014)

hola a todos soy pablo, gracias por aceptarme en este foro, intento aprender un poco de electrónica, recién estoy aprendiendo un poco de todo. y en algún momento me justaría ayudar en el foro como lo van hacer ahora ustedes. gracias


----------



## SurWarrior (Jun 22, 2014)

Buenas a todos. Soy Técnico industrial y aficionado a la electrónica y la robótica, por el momento me gano la vida instalando alarmas, pero mi aspiración, como la de tantos, es la de fundar una empresa que fabrique algún producto electrónico. 
Mis conocimientos de electrónica no son tan avanzados, por lo que todo mis inventos son diseñados con el método de prueba y error.
Bien espero seguir aprendiendo mucho mas y ayudar a quien lo requiera
Saludos desde Argentina!


----------



## nanosound (Jun 22, 2014)

holaaaa, soy jorge trabajo en servicio tecnico,, ojala poder aportar de lo mio y aprender de todos ustedes.,., suerte en todoo


----------



## Fresno14 (Jun 22, 2014)

Que tal Sres; antes que nada agradezco la oportunidad de formar parte de éste Foro, soy electrónico pero con poca experiencia en programación, me llaman la atención los Pic´s y me gustaría aprenderlos, agradezco de antemano su atención y apoyo, así como espero poder apoyar en lo que esté dentro de mis posibilidades.

Muchas Gracias a todos y Saludos...¡¡


----------



## luchito (Jun 23, 2014)

hola todos los que pertenecen a este foro ,Soy Luis (Peruano),trabajo en una Universidad Privada en Lima, en Laboratorio de Circuitos y Dispositivos Electrónicos,estudie Ing. Electrónica,enseñamos hacer impresos a los alumnos y hacer sus proyectos,utilizamos programas como Multisim 10,Eagle y Proteus.Agradezco con anticipación su apoyo y colaboración en cuanto a la electrónica ,y también poder apoyarlo a lo que esta dentro  de nuestro conocimiento 

saludos


----------



## javier70 (Jun 23, 2014)

hola a todos soy javier de merlo Bs As, gracias por aceptarme en este foro,soy mecanico en refrigeracion y  intento aprender un poco de electrónica, y en algún momento me justaría ayudar en el foro como lo van hacer ahora ustedes. gracias


----------



## db25 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hola a todos, me llamo Jose y espero poder aprender mucho de todos vosotros, soy muy novato en el tema pero me llama la atencion este mundillo.

Saludos


----------



## ADALY BRAVO (Jun 24, 2014)

Hola soy  Adaly Bravo , estudio  electrónica.En estos momentos estoy aprendiendo a  programar pic y desearia  que  me  ayuden  pues  no  conozco  demasiadas  instrucciones  para  trabajar  con  el  programa  proton, gracias.


----------



## Instrured (Jun 24, 2014)

Hola Foreros

Soy Instrured, acabo de aterrizar por estos lares, intentare aprender de todos vosotros


----------



## radamon (Jun 24, 2014)

hola soy nuevo por aqui... muy buen foro me parece genial!!!


----------



## DieeG (Jun 24, 2014)

Hola a todos, me llamo Diego, estoy iniciando en el mundo de la electrónica, espero poder aprender acá, saludos a todos!


----------



## platyn (Jun 24, 2014)

hola mellamo antonio me gusta la electronica trbaje un tienpo en reparasion de electrodomesticos pero lla se me olvido algo de lo poco que aprendi grasias


----------



## tj compa (Jun 25, 2014)

Un cordial saludo a toda la comunidad.
Mi nombre es Sebastian Garibay, vivo en Guadalajara Jal. Mexico
La electronica lo mejor del mundo


----------



## alzato (Jun 25, 2014)

buenas a todos y a todas las personas que hacen agradable este medio....a esas personas que comparten sus conocimientos !!!! mi nombre alexander zapata toro...ing electronico e instrumentista industrial.


----------



## pmha37 (Jun 25, 2014)

Un saludo a todos, mi nombre es Pedro, soy de Venezuela y un aficionado a la electronica. Me gusta el foro y espero perfeccionar un poco mas mi talento con la electronica aqui.


----------



## shaibork (Jun 25, 2014)

bueno soy nuevo por aqui


----------



## Broder (Jun 25, 2014)

Hola! .. soy aficionado a la electrónica, estoy aprendiendo partiendo de un conocimiento básico, me sumo a la web para aportar lo que pueda y aprender junto a vosotros.

Muchas gracias comunidad


----------



## escort (Jun 25, 2014)

hola soy javier de mérida yucatán méxico me gusta la electronica y soy aficionado a reparar casi todo lo electronico les mando un cordial saludo a todos los companeros ingenieros, técnicos o aficionados como yo!!


----------



## sergiorodriguezf (Jun 25, 2014)

Un saludo a todos los compañeros, mi nombre es sergio, soy de Venezuela y soy un soldador. intento aprender un poco mas sobre la reparación de las maquinas. y gracias.


----------



## Jogaru (Jun 25, 2014)

Hola a todos, me llamo Jorge, espero poder ayudarnos mutuamente


----------



## alberto1902 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hola a todos...!! espero poder aprender, ayudar y compartir..! Saludos


----------



## angela12 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hola me llamo angela y soy de colombia espero poder aprender y compartir conocimientos con uds =)


----------



## GOLLO (Jun 26, 2014)

Hola... Saludos a todos quienes integran la familia "Foros de electrónica"... Soy agustin carreño, desde venezuela. Soy técnico del área de electrónica, realizo regularmente actividades de mantenimiento y algo de pequeños proyectos. Este sitio me gusta para compartir experiencias y resolver dudas. Espero, también, poder ayudar... Gracias


----------



## ZAS (Jun 26, 2014)

Hola soy zas y megusta mucho la electronica quiero compartir y aprender de ustedes


----------



## colorin (Jun 26, 2014)

Hola a todos soy de Tres Arroyos y estoy feliz de que me hayan aceptado. Espero poder compartir alguna vez algo con ustedes. Aunque lo veo dificil, porque mucho no se del tema pero siempre me gustó


----------



## Luis Ferando RD (Jun 26, 2014)

Hola, soy profesor de ciencias, y estoy aprendiendo electrónica para mis proyectos de química con mis alumnos. Un saludo


----------



## mega11256 (Jun 27, 2014)

hola mi nombre es. enrique rodriguez. desde niño me ha gustada la electrónica. tanto digital como analógica, soy técnico en eletronica tv y audio. y circuitos digitales.saludos a todos mis colegas y estudiantes


----------



## Hector Emiliano Otazu (Jun 27, 2014)

Hola Soy Hector Emiliano Otazu, soy Tecnico en Electronica, vivo en El Colorado Prov. de Formosa Argentina, tengo 53 años, agradecido por estar en esta Comunidad, espero poder ayudar, compartir, y seguir aprendiendo....


----------



## macaram (Jun 27, 2014)

Hola a todos!!! Mi nombre es Eduardo Aramburu y tenego un pequeño taller de reparaciones de computadoras. Soy un analista de sistemas y ex-tecnico certificado Apple. No se nada de electronica preo me interesa mucho. Gracias por la ayuda!!! ...


----------



## espinillo (Jun 27, 2014)

Hola, perdón si no me había presentado, hace unos años que me registre y hace pila no ingresaba, ahora vi que me pedia un anuncio que me presentara, soy de Valdense, Colonia, Uruguay, Ingeniero Tecnológico en Electrónica, tengo 40 años, y trabajo en esto desde los 14, pero aca, no años que valgan, la constante evolución nos lleva a actualizarnos día a día. Espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda y aprender lo que no se. Saludos.-


----------



## joselester1957 (Jun 27, 2014)

bueno yo tengo 39 año trabajando la electrónica puedo ayudar estoy en Venezuela en san francisco zulia


----------



## Albertoml (Jun 28, 2014)

Hola me llamo Alberto, soy de Valladolid, y espero poder aprender muchas cosas con suu ayuda. muchas gracias


----------



## tatimupi (Jun 29, 2014)

Hola, soy nueva y espero encontrar ayuda a mis siempre interminables problemas 
Un saludo a todos y espero "veros" por aqui!!


----------



## aluque (Jun 29, 2014)

Estimados en otra vida fui técnico en telecomunicaciones, luego la vida me llevo por otros caminos, ahora estoy con energías renovables. Busco aprender lo mas que pueda respecto a opciones que aumenten los rendimientos y simultaneamente ver si puedo contribuir en algo, un abrazo a todos


----------



## julisan (Jun 29, 2014)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es julio tengo estudios como aficionado en electrónica y actualmente iniciaré a estudiar la carrera de mecánica eléctrica. Me gusta mucho la idea de que cualquiera puede aprender y más con este tipo de foros. Tengo muchas dudas que me gustaría resolver y también un poco de conocimiento que puedo compartir con todos ustedes. Hola a todos


----------



## angelalvarez (Jun 29, 2014)

Acabo de darme de alta. De momento les felicito por crear este vehículo de intercambio de información sobre un tema que me gustó desde niño, cuando las radios eran de válvulas y no existía en España ni TV ni FM. Soy solo un profesor de ciencias (Biólogo) con conocimientos muy elementales; espero aprender mucho aquí.


----------



## loydamora (Jun 29, 2014)

Hola, me llamo luis.....si ya se que mi usuario es nombre como de mujer pero me lo hizo mi esposa ._.  soy ing. electronico y compongo equipos de quimica clinica en una compañia, empiezo a retomar mi pasion por la electronica.  Saludos a todos...


----------



## yoncselectro (Jun 29, 2014)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Yonatan , estoy muy contento de pertenecer a este grupo #forosdeelectronica# soy aficionado a la carrera de electronica ...  y creo me sentire como en casa


----------



## mirage2000 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hola a toda la comunidad. Mi nombre es Pablo, soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Entro seguido al foro por una cuestion u otra, siempre me sacan de apuros pero nunca me presente debidamente. Luego de leer todo el hilo de soldadoras, me decidí a participar. 

Saludos.


----------



## Santiagogm (Jun 30, 2014)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Santiago y desde hace muchos años me dedico a armar y reparar equipos de audio, video y computación. Creo que nuestro trabajo es muchas veces solitario, por esa razón esta bueno encontrar un canal donde se pueda consultar, compartir conocimientos, aprender y aportar experiencia. Saludos


----------



## CLH (Jun 30, 2014)

Hola a todos soy Adriana , y no soy muy ducha manejando esto , pero me las arreglo , espero recibir colaboracion y poder colaborar , gracias a todos !


----------



## jogar (Jun 30, 2014)

Hola a todos soy Pepe de Granollers Barcelona España. Ahora que ya estoy retirado del trabajo, me estoy dedicando a coleccionar radios, y aunque no soy muy entendido en electronica si soy gran aficionado, espero que os pueda servir en algura ocasión y a la vez tener ocasión de servirme de este foro tan estupendo y daros las gracias por recibirme. Saludos a todos.


----------



## jul159 (Jun 30, 2014)

buenas, soy Julver Galindo de Arequipa Perù y soy un poco aficionado a la electronica, espero ayudar y tambien que me colaboren si tengo dudas, saludos a todos.


----------



## jesus182 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hola hola!!
Soy jesus Muñoz, Estudiante de Ingenieria en Electronica.
me gusta mucho este foro, siempre encuentro soluciones.

Saludos


----------



## Rafael19781978 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hola soy rafael, vivo en madrid

Me gusta la electronica, aunque no se mucho de ella, espero aprender con todos


----------



## horacioguadalupe (Jul 1, 2014)

buenas me llamo horacio guadalupe tengo un trabajo fijo en mantenimiento de extrusoras e inyectoras y como trabajo extra me dedico en casa a realizar electricidad y electronica de motocicletas cualquier cosa que necesiten estoy para ayudarlos

me equivoque iva en presentacion y me quedo aca

gracias dosmetros por la mano que me den


----------



## geniuselectron (Jul 1, 2014)

que tal sou nuevo aqui ammmm soy hobbista y quiero ayudar y que me ayuden en cuestiones electronicas


----------



## Ariel1991 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hola a todos, me encanta la electrónica. Y todo lo que tenga que ver con Ingeniería Informática y Refrigeración.
Actualmente soy Profesor y Técnico.
Y quiero ampliar más mis conocimientos sobre LA Electrónica, así como siempre surgen dudas o problemas-Situaciones que necesitamos ayuda, también quiero ayudar al que necesite.


----------



## Suso71 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Suso y me he enganchado a la Electrónica. Me queda mucho que aprender y por esos me estoy aquí. Gracias.


----------



## Frankino (Jul 2, 2014)

Hola a todos. Estoy iniciando a usar el pickit 3 y el dsPIC30F4011 y me gustaría primeramente recibir ayuda en mis prácticas y posteriromente compartir experiencias y ayudar a otros compañeros.
Saludos


----------



## manupy (Jul 2, 2014)

Hola, soy carlos , vivo en Argentina( en la provincia de Buenos Aires. Soy técnico  electromecánico con inquietudes varias. Espero poder servir de alguna ayuda en el futuro y estoy seguro que Uds. me podrán ayudar muchísimo. Gracias por aceptarme!


----------



## jb1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hola amigos! mi nombre es Juan, vivo en Barcelona y acabo de encontrar este foro. Mi nivel es muy pero muy básico pero ya he visto varios tutoriales muy interesantes para hincar el diente. Espero aprender mucho con todos ustedes. Saludos!


----------



## erreme (Jul 3, 2014)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Ramon, desde Manresa en Barcelona y creo que puedo aprender mucho de todos ustedes, gracias por adelantado.


----------



## braco0101 (Jul 3, 2014)

Que tal a todos no soy nuevo,  soy tecnico superior en electrotecnia industrial y estoy aqui para participar en lo que necesiten y tambien para que me ayuden asi ayudarnos en conjunto es mucho mejor para salir adelante att.bryan


----------



## black flash (Jul 3, 2014)

hola a todos. sergio de acá de Chile. un gran saludos a todos y agradecer por toda la ayuda y sabiduría puesta en los diferentes post. 

saludos


----------



## jucuma (Jul 3, 2014)

Hola  buen  dia  colegas , mi nombre  es Juan  tengo algunos años en el área de electrónica , pero totalmente  nuevo en esto de los foros  estoy  para servirles  , y por supuesto espero  contar con sus conocimientos y experiencia. 

Gracias .


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 3, 2014)

Buenas Tardes, un saludo muy cordial desde venezuela!

Gracias por este grupo para aprender y compartir experiencias.


----------



## AurelioCortezValencia (Jul 3, 2014)

Mi  Presentación:
Buena tarde a todos, me parece interesante los temas del foro, en especial los bricolages de audio.
soy Licenciado en Electrónica, y postreiormente les harè  llegar algunos proyectos


----------



## tonycuello (Jul 3, 2014)

Hola amigos como les va! Soy Tony de Venezuela; me interesa la electrónica desde hace mucho y como pasatiempo solo he podido probar, ya que mi trabajo no me deja mucho tiempo espero aprender mucho de Uds. me disculpo por no ser un experto y colaborar les como se merecen un saludo cordial


----------



## cherchu (Jul 5, 2014)

hola soy cherchu de entre rios argentina.!!! un gusto, tratare de colaborar en lo que pueda con respuestas  e inquietudes que tengan. soy estudiante en electrónica y audio.!! saludos


----------



## darky libidineux (Jul 5, 2014)

hola soy Darky de Chile, estudio electromecánica saludos a todos


----------



## OSCARdeZAP (Jul 5, 2014)

Hola gente del foro!!!   soy Oscar de Zapala.   me apasiona todo lo referente al mundo de la electrónica y veo aquí temas que me interesan.  Saludos cordiales a todos.-


----------



## alberto 755 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hola un saludo a todos.mi nombre es alberto y soy tecnico industrial aunque de siempre mi aficion a sido la electrónica me sumo a la web para aportar lo que pueda y aprender junto a vosotros.

Muchas gracias comunidad y un grato saludo para todos.


----------



## joseabul (Jul 5, 2014)

Hola, me llamo José Antonio y estoy encantado de poder participar en el foro. Un saludo y gracias


----------



## fransisco53 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hola compañeros buenos dias mi nombre es FRANCISCO GARCIA para mi es un placer esrtar en este foro un saludo para todos los colegas.


----------



## isack (Jul 5, 2014)

hola que tal soy iaias y quiero aprender me gusta mucho el audio y espero encontrar respuetas a mis dudas y poder compartir con ustedes lo poco que se.


----------



## prisciliano (Jul 5, 2014)

hola a todos, mi nombre es prisciliano (no es apodo) y estudie electrónica lo cual me apasiona, me gusta construir circuitos, especialmente de audio y control, estoy dispuesto a compartir lo poco que se.

Saludos


----------



## JP0019 (Jul 5, 2014)

hola me presente , encontré la web por casualidad espero me sirva de utilidad, soy estudiante de ing. computación.


----------



## robydream (Jul 6, 2014)

Hola. Me encanta la electrónica como todos ustedes la aman, y especialmente la construcción de amplificadores de audio . Mantengan este buen foro.



Hello. I love electronic as you all love it, and speccialy audio amplifier builing. keep that good forum.


----------



## power2009 (Jul 6, 2014)

hola, buenos dias, mi nombre es pedro, les mando mis saludos desde venezuela, buscando por la internet vi esta interesante pagina; y bueno aqui estoy para aprender un poco de ustedes, me gusta la electronica y tengo mi tallercito. saludos amigos


----------



## jlnez (Jul 6, 2014)

Hola, estudio arquitectura pero siempre me ha fascinado la electrónica como pasatiempo, tengo planeado hacer un pequeño tallar para hacer una impresora 3d, espero aprender y ayudar, Saludos


----------



## Pachenko68 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hola a todos mi nombre es aleks y es un gusto poder estar en este foro y espero ser de ayuda y que me ayuden  Gracias !


----------



## danyof (Jul 6, 2014)

Buenas. Aqui un Ingenierio a punto de acabar que le gustaria aplicar toooooda esa teoria estudiada en la carrera.


----------



## neutralinos (Jul 6, 2014)

Saludos a todos soy Jose quiero agradecer a todos por participar y ayudar a quienes tenemos como pasión la electrónica, he encontrado mucho apoyo en este sitio y desearía poder retribuirlo de alguna manera.


----------



## deadsistem (Jul 7, 2014)

Hola soy osvaldo de México... espero colaborar con ustedes y hacer aportaciones interesantes así como aprender mucho mas. saludos


----------



## c0r3n (Jul 7, 2014)

buenas¡ soy cristobal, de córdoba (España) y estoy empezando en el mundillo de la electrónica, pasé por aquí y veo que tenéis un buen foro donde la gente se anima una a otra y eso ayuda mucho. Gracias¡


----------



## jotaSierra (Jul 7, 2014)

Frankino dijo:


> Hola a todos. Estoy iniciando a usar el pickit 3 y el dsPIC30F4011 y me gustaría primeramente recibir ayuda en mis prácticas y posteriromente compartir experiencias y ayudar a otros compañeros.
> Saludos


Hola Frankino, bienvenido al foro, soy nuevo como tú, y debo decirte que fué instantanea las respuestas a mis preguntas, hoy supe del gran temblor que sufrieron en tu país, esperando esten todos bien, te saludo desde Argentina, San juan, hasta pronto.


----------



## torre43 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hola a Todos, me llamo Antonio y soy un aficcionado de  la electronica y espero aprender con todos ustedes.gracias


----------



## pedro braun (Jul 7, 2014)

Hola:me llamo Pedro Braun,soy técnico en electrónica en Buenos Aires capital y me dedico a esto desde 1970.Consulto el foro con regularidad dado que no se puede saber todo.Estoy a disposición de aportar lo que se.Saludos


----------



## espartero666 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hola soy espartero666 y espero aprender, enseñar y de todo un poco.
Un saludo


----------



## espin66 (Jul 7, 2014)

Bueno saludos a todos soy ing en electronica reparo eq desde hace ya un buen empece desde muy joven desde los 7 años me empezo a gustar la electronica,. Mucha capacitacion hay en mi carrera nunca deja uno de aprender  saludos quiero seguir aprendiendo y exponer mi experiencia


----------



## fransisco53 (Jul 7, 2014)

gracias sigmos delante con el grupo


----------



## alfredogsm (Jul 7, 2014)

Hola gracias por aceptarme en esta comunidad, soy técnico en electrónica y mantenimiento de computadoras. Espero poder ayudar a quien lo necesite en la medida de mis posibilidades. Gracias!!


----------



## BernabeCBA (Jul 8, 2014)

Hola, soy Bernabe de Cordoba Argentina. Estoy retomando los conocimientos de electronica que aprendi en el secundario, hace como 15 años. Saludos!


----------



## ponchecr (Jul 8, 2014)

hola a todos pasava por el cyber spacio y me encontre esta pagina se ve muy  buena un saludo a todos des san pedro sula honduras


----------



## elfacha0102 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hola atodos!!!!! Soy nuevo en este foro, y como corresponde, lo primero que quiero hacer es presentarme!!!

Soy Gaston, tengo 34 años, y soy un aficionado a la electronica, mas que nada automotriz. Por que aficionado, porque si bien los Scaners hacen todo bastante facil, a la hora de los problemas con la electronica, hay que ser bastante inquieto, y ver como se hace para solucionar los problemas!!!

Gracias x aceptarme!!! Saludos a todos.


----------



## fransisco53 (Jul 8, 2014)

Que exelentes compañeros saludos


----------



## Electr0 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hola  soy estudiante de electrónica. Espero algún día empezar a resolver dudas yo también. De momento se muy poco, pero intentaré ayudar en lo que pueda.

Gracias


----------



## Shaton120 (Jul 9, 2014)

Buenas a todos, mi nombre es Saúl y me he titulado recientemente en un ciclo superior de mantenimiento electrónico.

Me gusta dar la vida a los aparatos que han dejado de funcionar y trabajar de servicio técnico, también  diseñar esquemas y distribución de pistas en PCB.

Me he apuntado a este foro con el fin de mantenerme al tanto del mundo de la electrónica, resolver dudas tanto mías como la de otros usuarios, aún estoy un poco verde pero espero aprender mucho de este foro.

Un saludo a todos. ¡Nos vemos ene el foro!


----------



## Yarek (Jul 9, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es eray y pues quisiera aprender electrónica tomarlo como hobbi y almeno en algunas cosas me defiendo y en otras no así que si los puedo ayudar en algo o ayudarme seria de mucha felicidad


----------



## vmartinezvzla (Jul 10, 2014)

Bienvenidos!

Es un excelente foro en tan solo 1 dia me ayudaron!!! son geniales 

Gracias


----------



## PixiDixi (Jul 10, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es José Raúl, estudiante de ingeniería electrónica y telecomunicaciones, soy cubano.

Excelente foro.


----------



## valdied (Jul 10, 2014)

Hola todos, mi nombre es Eduardo, soy ing en Electrónica y estoy trabajando con mis alumnos en unos proyectos con PIC con el Soft Niple. Me parece muy interesante y serio el foro.
Saludos a todos


----------



## jumazeal (Jul 10, 2014)

mi nombre es juan y soy autodidacta,  se un poco de todo en cuanto a electronica y circuitos logicos asi que los estare molestando de cuando en cuando para recibir asesorias, les mando un abrazo fraternal a los miembros, por cierto soy arquitecto, tecnico en computacion, y tengo una especialidad, la acustica, ademas  me gusta la mecanica.

un saludo afectuoso al grupo


----------



## luisfbonifacio1 (Jul 10, 2014)

Buenas, mi nombre es luis fernando, soy técnico en análisis de sistemas y reparación de computadoras, inicialmente ingrese en la carrera de ingeniería electrónica, pero en el primer año me cambie de carrera.
ahora toma la electrónica como un hobi personal y reparar ciertos artefactos.
saludos cordialmes


----------



## napoel (Jul 10, 2014)

hola soy nuevo en el foro me presento,me llamo nelson trabajo en una empresa textil como electricista,en mi casa me dedico a la electronica,reparacion de tv,y me gusta la reparacion de motos le estoy guiando a mi hijo que a adquirido una gilera macho 200/175cc,la moto ya tiene un volantin marca dze 12v 40w le he hecho medicion a la bob de luz mide 4ohm y la de alimentacion =7ohm genera 2 volt ac,pregunto que puedo hacer.


----------



## elgsystem32 (Jul 10, 2014)

Que tal a todos.

Mi nombre es Esteban Laime Gonzales, soy de Bolivia, vivo en la ciudad de Cochabamba. hace unos años atras que ya me registre a esta comunida, a cuestion de no tener acceso a internet en casa no prestaba mucha etencion como tampoco participaba en estos foros.

Ahora espero poder compartir informacion y ayuda en el campo de la Electronica y Sistemas.

bye.


----------



## napoel (Jul 11, 2014)

hola mi nombre es nelson soy tecnico en electronica y trabajo en una emp textil gracias por aceptarme en el foro,

hola mi nombre es nelson soy tecnico en electronica y trabajo en una emp textil gracias por aceptarme en el foro,


----------



## andresmar (Jul 11, 2014)

Hola soy José Andrés, soy electro mecánico y estoy incursionando en la electrónica por que gusta mas la exigencia en mi campo laboral, donde los sistemas mecánicos analógicos son reemplazados por los electrónicos digitales, esto me lleva a ser un continuo estudiante para seguir comprendiendo las nuevas tecnologías, espero aprender y ser útil, Gracias y Saludos a la comunidad !


----------



## Charlidriver (Jul 11, 2014)

Hola
Soy charley desde uk. Me Gusta la electronica y leer


----------



## maxerano (Jul 12, 2014)

Hola
Me llamo Marcelo, tengo 22, Soy de Chile y me gusta la electronica.
La estudio y trabajo con ella.
Espero ser un aporte y este foro es uno de los mejores.


----------



## Allinson (Jul 12, 2014)

Hola <3 
En realidad entre aqui por error e.e 
pero bueno ahora no puedo eliminarlo, estudio ingeniería electromecánica.


----------



## Roberto Montero (Jul 12, 2014)

Estimados colegas un saludo cordial a todos. Soy técnico electrónico y mis deseos son de ayudar y ser ayudado en esta dura pero bonita profesión. Dios nos bendiga en nuestras tareas cotidianas. Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## chepito (Jul 12, 2014)

Hola a todos del foro soy nuevo y me llamo jose espero ayudar y q me brinden ayuda para solucionar diversos problemas de Electrónica.soy apasionado a la Electrónica y me gusta compartir ideas


----------



## tecnicospw121 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro de electrónica, mi nombre es Gabriel y soy técnico en electricidad y electrónica desde hace 23 años en electrónica y 27 años en electricidad. Soy un apasionado por estos temas y me gusta compartir mis experiencias.


----------



## DjWatz (Jul 13, 2014)

Hola soy Steven, soy estudiante de ingeniería en sistemas y electrónica, aun no se mucho pero ansió aprender y ayudar a quien pueda


----------



## olto (Jul 13, 2014)

Hola a todos soy Leonardo, estoy dentro de la musica, todavia aprendiendo jejeje espero poder aportar y apdrender algo, saludos desde México.


----------



## eduMecatronix (Jul 13, 2014)

hola mi  nombre es eduardo,,soy estudiante de la carrera de mecatronica,,pero y he estudiado electronica, y me ha interesado mucho desde entonces , me facina contrir cosas y espero pronto compartir algo con ustedes y apreder mucho


----------



## zetasole (Jul 13, 2014)

Buenas, soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica apenas empezando primer segundo año, di con el foro buscando info, nos vemos por ahi.


----------



## victoria250 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hola soy Victoria, estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, estoy realizando mi proyecto fin de carrera, espero obtener respuestas de este magnifico foro.


----------



## masdato (Jul 14, 2014)

Hola a todos, me llamo Jordan y soy de México, soy estudiante de Mecánica pero me encanta la electrónica, aunque hasta ahora no he tenido la oportunidad de tener mucha experiencia práctica.

Saludos a todos compañeros.


----------



## Juliiann05 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hola a todos soy julian de Argentina tengo 16 años, soy aficcionado a la electronica aunque no se muchas cosas, ahora estoy en un proyecto que mepropuse que es de hacer unos bafles!!
Saludos a todos !!


----------



## kenovi (Jul 14, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy Matías de Argentina, soy técnico electrónico y actualmente por cosas de la vida desarrollador web. Pero nunca perdi el interes por la electrónica y siempre me hago de un tiempo para realizar algun proyecto.
Saludos!!!


----------



## FlacoA (Jul 14, 2014)

Hola
Mi sueño fue estudiar Ingenieria en Electrónica, por cosas de la vida no pude, Después de haber estudiado en la escuela secundaria, hoy pasado aproximadamente 25 años vuelvo a vivir la hermosa aventura de interiorizarme sobre este mundo apasionante. Gracias a todos los integrantes del Foro, no aflojen nunca. Espero que sigan alimentando mi deseo de aprender. FlacoA.


----------



## Gaudi (Jul 14, 2014)

Hola a todos, escribo desde Argentina y me uní a la comunidad porque cada tanto se me da por algún proyecto de electronica. 
Espero poder compartir experiencias y aprender de todos los que participan.

Gracias


----------



## dtomas (Jul 14, 2014)

Hola a todos, Me Llamo Domingo y soy de Tenerife, España, y aunque estoy totalmente pez en el asunto de la electronica, siempre me ha llamado muchisimo la atención, espero aprender de vosotros.


----------



## Roberto Montero (Jul 14, 2014)

Bienvenido a la comunidad


----------



## sanmillan95 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hola soy Alvaro, aficionado y novato en esta locura de la electronica.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Fpema (Jul 14, 2014)

Hola soy Fernando y aficionado a la electrónica, un tanto desfasado, ahora que dispongo de tiempo voy a ver si me reciclo y aprendo un poco, con la ayuda de todos ustedes.

Muchas gracias y un cordial saludo.


----------



## fransisco53 (Jul 14, 2014)

Que gusto en conocerlos compañeros


----------



## Mimohisoka (Jul 14, 2014)

buenas y santas gente aficionada y profesionales de la electrónica de todo el mundo! me presento soy mimo, actualmente vivo en Chile, y soy un aficionado mas, con poco conocimiento en mi caso pero bastante motivado para aprender, y sobre todo terco, así que no me rindo a la primera.
Seguramente llenare el foro de preguntas poco inteligentes , perdonen por eso pero no podre evitarlo... en fin, espero ser de ayuda para alguien y nos vemos!


----------



## fransisco53 (Jul 14, 2014)

Buenas tardes compañeros


----------



## kosovar (Jul 14, 2014)

Buenas a todos espero aprender muchas cosas.


----------



## angelmaduro (Jul 14, 2014)

reciban todos un fraternal saludo y espero modestamente poder colaborar con ustedes a discernir cualquier duda que se nos presente en este maravilloso mundo de la electronica, gracias a todos y estamos a la orden  para colaborar


----------



## 406svdt (Jul 15, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy Antonio desde Cadiz encantado de pertenecer al foro soy un apasionado de la electricidad
aun que con la electrónica y las matemáticas se me da fatal. Aquí estaremos para ayudar en la medida de lo posible así como también resolver mis dudas.... saludos


----------



## josecarlosv (Jul 15, 2014)

Saludos a todos, me llamo Jose Carlos, soy asturiano, y la verdad que a base de hacer chapuzas le he cogido el gusto a esto de la electronica, aunque reconozco que soy un desastre, pero me gusta aprender.
Se que en el foro podré adquirir grandes conocimientos.
Un cordial saludo


----------



## willmas (Jul 15, 2014)

hola a todos soy william trabajo mas de 10 años en electronica y tengo 30 años soy de peru (tacna) mas domino lo que televisores cualquer duda o falla les puedo apoyar y un saludo cordial a todos.


----------



## topetecano (Jul 15, 2014)

Hola soy Ismael y recientemente me he introducido algo en el mundo de la electrónica y como era de esperar necesito un poco de ayuda.


----------



## pady (Jul 15, 2014)

Buenas tardes, soy otro miembro más del foro y espero estar en activo en breve aprendiendo y resolviendo las dudas que pueda en mi bendita ignorancia


----------



## isaac IGD (Jul 15, 2014)

amo la pagina c: mil gracias


----------



## jnarda (Jul 15, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Johnny, soy de Buenos Aires, desde siempre me ah interesado la electrónica y desde hoy estoy aquí para aprender de los que saben y ayudar (en lo que pueda) a quien me necesite, Gracias por darme lugar entre ustedes y Mil Gracias por todo lo que seguramente podre aprender de todos los que forman este Foro, Saludos!!!


----------



## silverito (Jul 15, 2014)

hola,gracias por aceptarme! soy de la provincia de santa fe-argentina.no soy electricista pero me gusta mucho la electronica y tengo habilidad en lo manual.voy a leer mucho y tratar de no preguntar en vano.
saludos a todos!!!


----------



## stiwen (Jul 15, 2014)

muy buenas damas y caballeros me llamo stiwen estudiante de electrónica me encuentro apenas iniciando la carrera pero me encuentro con una mente hambrienta de conocimiento y para mi es un placer conocerlos...


----------



## eliugacia (Jul 15, 2014)

buenas compañeros me llamo Eliu y soy estudiante de tenico en electronica


----------



## galpago (Jul 16, 2014)

Hola, soy galpago, mis saludos cordiales para todos.
Soy entusiasta de la electronica hago mis chapucillas pero no soy un experto, eso si con muchas ganas de hacer cosas y aprender.


----------



## joseangelcalvo (Jul 16, 2014)

Hola, soy Jose, soy técnico de telecomunicaciones y me gustaría aprender mas sobre electrónica. Un saludo


----------



## LABTRON (Jul 16, 2014)

Buena tarde mi nombre es jose antonio soy de San Luis Potosi    Mexico.

yo soy tecnico en electronica me meti al foro para intercambiar ideas.


----------



## kri rosarino (Jul 16, 2014)

me uno hoy al foro desde rosario argentina... tengo 24 años soy tecnico electromecanico...
sobre electronica mas dudas que aportes jajaj pero espero poder colaborar ! 
desde ya muchas gracias por compartir sus conocimentos a todos!


----------



## juserf (Jul 16, 2014)

Hola chicos que tal? espero que todos esten Bien. Mi nombre es Juserf y estoy aqui con ustedes ya que soy estudiante y aprendiz de reparaciones y analisis de equipos electronicos. gracias a los comentarios de varios compañeros he decidido a ingresar a estas filas del mundo de la electronica atravez de la web, gracias estamos a la orden


----------



## medina39 (Jul 17, 2014)

hola me nombre es miguel angel ,soy de huelva ,hago algunos pinillos con la electronica que aprendo viendo por la red ,me gusta el tema arduino el cual llevo varios años con el ,pero siempre hay algo nuevo para implantar ,me surge muchas dudas que espero puedan ayudarme ,un sld a todos/as


----------



## ecuato (Jul 17, 2014)

Hola, Soy ecuato de Quito, soy ingeniero electrónico y me apasiona todo lo concerniente a la electrónica de potencia, telecomunicaciones y control. Saludos


----------



## mulgano (Jul 17, 2014)

Siempre me ha gustado la electrónica pero nunca he conseguido aprender; a ver si ahora lo consigo.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## angel m (Jul 17, 2014)

Hola a todos, me llaman ángel m, ahora que me han jubilado quisiera dedicarme a lo que me ha gustado toda la vida, inventar y reparar aparatos que de una forma u otra esten relacionados con la electricidad.


----------



## thewild (Jul 17, 2014)

gracias por la oportunidad de participar en esta gran comunidad


----------



## morocampo (Jul 18, 2014)

Soy Moro, Esp en Informática, electrónico, radioaficionado, y profesor de electrónica


----------



## pasaflo (Jul 18, 2014)

hola soy paulino de san martín Perú electricista industrial
pero mi jovi es armar circuitos electrónicos y tengo experiencia en audio pero me gustar
aprender mas.
saludos


----------



## fredo (Jul 19, 2014)

Hola, soy Alfredo de Mar del plata, Argentina. hace algunos años que ingrese al foro y nunca me habia presentado. dadas las formalidades agradezco que me dejen formar parte de esta comunidad. gracias!!!


----------



## OmarCris29 (Jul 20, 2014)

Bueno es un gusto conocerlos a todos ustedes mi nombre es Omar estudiante de ing. eléctrica soy nuevo en este foro, espero  que pueda contribuir con el aprendizaje y poder ayudarnos en todo los temas relacionas en este foro .


----------



## Baudileon (Jul 20, 2014)

Un saludo a todo el foro de electrónica desde León (España). Soy un apasionado de la electrónica, aunque no me dedique a ello profesionalmente. Espero aprender mucho de todos y si puedo resolver algún problema no dudéis que haré todo lo que este en mi mano. Gracias a todos


----------



## pinipinilla (Jul 20, 2014)

Hola,

   Me llamo Javier. Son Ingeniero informático, aficionado a la electrónica, robótica y programación de juegos, microcontroladores, etc.

  Espero aprender con vosotros y aportar todo lo que pueda.

Un saludo


----------



## INDUSTRIES 27 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hola buenas a todos 

soy de colombia tengo 16 años y me fascina la electronica, aun estoy en bachillerato cursando el ultimo grado, tengo muy buen conocimiento sobre esto y me gusta mucho aprender


----------



## franciscojose07 (Jul 20, 2014)

hola a todos que el Señor Jesucristo les bendiga .soy de Nicaragua y me encanta la Electronica y me gusta trabajar mas en proyectos de Audio.gracias


----------



## metalpower (Jul 21, 2014)

Buenas, mi nombre es Fabian, tengo 33 años, vivo en Buenos Aires, Argentina y soy analista de sistemas, empecé este año la carrera terciaria de automatizacion y robótica y estoy dando mis primeros pasos en electrónica. con la idea de incursionar en robótica utilizando microcontroladores (pic/arduino).
Espero pueda ir creciendo en mis conocimientos aportando y estaré consultando todo lo que pueda  saludos!



buenas pinipinilla, yo estoy incursionando en unity para programar juegos, no se si estas utilizando algun motor o creando cosas desde 0 pero quizas podemos intercambiar ideas en algun momento. saludos 



pinipinilla dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Me llamo Javier. Son Ingeniero informático, aficionado a la electrónica, robótica y programación de juegos, microcontroladores, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## vago74 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy un emprendedor de proyectos, por ahora tengo un proyecto de un robot controlado por internet. Esto es un proyecto casero ya que no soy ingeniero y ni tengo mucha noción de electrónica, me guío simplemente por observación y documentación. Gracias por aceptarme!!


----------



## cgonzalo (Jul 21, 2014)

Hola a todos!! Mi nombre es Gonzalo de Argentina, soy licenciado en informática y técnico electrónico. 
Si bien mi trabajo esta relacionado a la informática, tengo el hobby de la electrónica, particularmente me gusta romperme la cabeza con amplificadores antiguos.

En fin me uno para pedir alguna ayuda y por supuesto ayudar en lo que pueda. 

Saludos!!


----------



## pepepotamo68 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hola, soy Jose de Zaragoza, España. Soy muy aficionado a la eléctronica y mas aún ahora que estoy descubriendo los microcontroladores programables tipo arduino, Pic, Basic stamp... que con los sensores y motores de todo tipo existentes ponen al alcance de cualquiera el hacer cualquier artefacto electronico que se te ocurra. Pues eso, en principio estoy para aprender y compartir experiencias, con el tiempo espero poder aportar algo de lo aprendido. Saludos a todos


----------



## alolias (Jul 22, 2014)

hola  que tal  soy tec sup  regul y control automatismos y soy de españa. Tengo un motor de antena parabolica que no se como funciona pq no tiene rosca para lnb a ver si me hechais un cable.


----------



## estile (Jul 22, 2014)

Hola a todos! 

Soy estudiante de ingeniería, de España, y estoy adentrándome en el mundo de la electrónica y programación como afición. Todavía estoy muy verde en esto, pero espero aprender mucho de todos vosotros, y cuando ya esté más avanzado, poder ayudar a los que estén como yo ahora.

Saludos!


----------



## LUIS HECTOR MARTINEZ (Jul 22, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es L. HECTOR MARTINEZ F., soy de México y soy nuevo en este foro, me gusta mucho la electrónica, admiro profundamente a todos aquellos genios que han aportado tantas cosas a esta apasionante área científica, reciban un caluroso saludo desde México.


----------



## nestdonn (Jul 22, 2014)

Hola a todos , soy nestor de bahía blanca , aficcionado a la fuerza con algo de conocimientos pero con algo de viveza criolla también , responderè todo lo que pueda , gracias a todos por la bienvenida.


----------



## horalbert (Jul 22, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Horacio y soy de Mendoza, mi inquietud es conocer experiencias de amigos sobre radios comunitarias y algunos problemas tecnicos. Agradezco la bienvenida.


----------



## coribri (Jul 23, 2014)

Hola, soy nueva, estoy aquí buscar unas respuestas sobre el campo electrónico. Saludos.


----------



## likdoj (Jul 23, 2014)

Hola me llamo Juan y soy de Málaga. Siempre me ha llamado mucho la atención la electrónica, así como sus aplicaciones, me interesa en especial todo lo referente al DIY, aunque soy un autentico novato.

Espero que con ayuda de la comunidad pueda avanzar en este bonito mundo y espero igualmente ayudar en la medida de lo posible.

Saludos!


----------



## nestdonn (Jul 23, 2014)

alolias dijo:


> hola  que tal  soy tec sup  regul y control automatismos y soy de españa. Tengo un motor de antena parabolica que no se como funciona pq no tiene rosca para lnb a ver si me hechais un cable.



si supiera lo que es rosca inb te ayudarìa.


----------



## Carlos luz andre (Jul 23, 2014)

Sou  Carlos 

 gosto de eletronica sou do Brasil, quero aprender com os amigos do FORO,e trocar ideias


----------



## electromoy (Jul 23, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Moises, trabajo la electrónica y quiero aprender más sobre ella.
Reciban saludos desde Oaxaca, México.


----------



## Fresno14 (Jul 24, 2014)

Que tal compañeros, soy Carlos de México, soy electrónico pero con poca experiencie en el ramo, me gustaría aprender sobre PIC´s, les agradecería me apoyaran en lo que puedan y además cuenten con mí apoyo de acuerdo a mis posibilidades. 
Saludos...


----------



## jcaguirre25 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hola, soy José Cruz de Zamora, Mich. México, soy Ing. en Instrumentación y Control, me gusta la electrónica, por casualidad llegue e este sitio "por cierto buenísimo" y espero poder apoyar en dar respuesta a pregunta del foro. Saludos cordiales


----------



## agus0 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hola! Mi nombre es Agustín, Soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina, Aficionado a la electronica, estudiante de Ingeniería en sistemas... muy interesante el Foro, espero poder compartir conocimientos y proyectos aqui. Saludos


----------



## Roberto J (Jul 24, 2014)

Estimados colegas; mi nombre es roberto "electro",hace un largo tiempo que estoy en el rubro, ingreso con la espectativa de prestar utilidad en el foro y de enrriquecerme en el coloquio, la experiencia me ha mostrado que el pensamiento colectivo supera a la parte. Estoy a vuestra disposiciòn.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2014)

¡ Bienvenidos todos los Nuevos !


----------



## cvra (Jul 24, 2014)

Estimados amigos, me llamo Valentín y soy Peruano,  me es grato participar en este programa ya que son reconocidos con un buen  prestigio, espero interactuar de manera eficiente, cuando el caso lo requiera.

                                                              Saludos fraternos.


----------



## perez61 (Jul 24, 2014)

buenas noches a todos los colegas de este gran foro soy Jesus de mexico y soy un tecnico nobato pero en lo quepueda colaborar lo hare con mucho gusto y me pongo a sus ordenes.saludos cordiales


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 24, 2014)

Buenas colegas, este... no creo que aporte mucho, dado que no se mucho, aunque tengo el animo de nutrirme del conocimiento publicado y de leer los debates de por medio. Y dada la experiencia adquirida por otros lugares, procurare a como de lugar evitar el offtopic como sea.


----------



## cristobalaparicio (Jul 24, 2014)

buenas noches amigo mi nombre es cristobal de vuelta por aqui ando en busca de los planos cajas hibridas doble para bajo de 12 si algien las tiene la puede postiar quiero fabricar estas cjas  y subire fotos durante el inicio de fabricasion


----------



## ken4 (Jul 24, 2014)

Mi nombre es Kenia, estudio mecatrónica y me parece un foro muy útil y de apoyo. 
Es agradable que haya personas interesadas en la electrónica y que no les importa compartir.


----------



## kalp (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola a todos, encantado de estar por aquí. Muy útil el foro.


----------



## GonzaloPalacio (Jul 25, 2014)

Buenas. Soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electromecánica. Como siempre tengo mini proyectos donde la electrónica básica da una gran ayuda, me decidí a registrarme para poder consultar mis inquietudes.

Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## TuskkarYmir (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola,
Espero que esten bien todos soy estudiante de electronica , y bueno , tengo algunas dudas e inquietudes con respecto a esta rama de la ingenieria , quisiera compartir mis proyectos y despejar algunas dudas , y bueno son una comunidad y estoy dispuesto a ayudar y compartir , muchas gracias por crear un foro como este donde podemos aprender del que sabe mas que uno , y enseñar del que sabe un poco menos , pero no quiere decir que sea mas ni menos que nadie , con ayuda y apoyo todos podemos progresar en esta vida , muchas gracias n____n


----------



## sergio1985 (Jul 25, 2014)

Bueno mi nombre es sergio soy de Bolivia aficionado a la electronica saludos


----------



## danakol (Jul 25, 2014)

buenas noches mi nombre es daniel actualmente estudio telecomunicaciones.y veo materias como electronica y circuitos digitales.y ps son materias muy interesantes.me gustaria aprender muchas cosas de este foro.un saludo para todos


----------



## ramboregion4 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Ángel y soy técnico en electrónica y espero compartir experiencias con todos para aprender y saber mas sobre electrónica. ...


----------



## uaga (Jul 27, 2014)

Buenos dias mi nombre es Alex y agradezco  a todos muchas gracias por aceptar mi invitación y permitirme formar parte de este grupo de electrónicos espero poder ayudarles compartiendo mis experiencias gracias


----------



## meaburri (Jul 27, 2014)

Hola Compañeros, de electrónica conozco muy poco pero gracias a la existencia de este foro y a Uds.
 He podido reparar algunas cosas sencillas, y por supuesto aprender, agradezco su gentileza y paciencia 
Para enseñar o compartir sus experiencias, espero pronto poder realizar pequeños aportes o ideas 

Saludos


----------



## neto57dfmx (Jul 27, 2014)

Que tal, comunidad.
Mi nombre es Ernesto Ruiz, soy tecnico en electronica,de la ciudad de mexico.
Actualmente me dedico a componer luces para espectaculos.
espero aprender mucho de todos ustedes
Saludos desde la bella y contaminada Ciudad de mexico.


----------



## Wilos (Jul 27, 2014)

Saludos
Mi nombre es william la verdad nuevo en esto, soy estudiante de primer semestre electrónica industrial y tengo unos problemas sobre mux demux cod y decodificadores que no puedo resolver espero ayuda de alguien ya que en verdad la necesito gracias


----------



## lBeYourSelf (Jul 27, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo, me Llamo Luis miguel soy estudiante de computacion y veo parte de electronica en materia, y me gustaria aprender mas sobre todo eso, gracias.


----------



## francolucio (Jul 27, 2014)

Hola soy franco... Hace mucho que aprendo con ustedes... Gracias por todo lo que hacen... Gracias


----------



## Ateneo (Jul 27, 2014)

Hola colegas me llamo Juan Manuel, aficionado a la electrónica y Tecnofanatico por naturaleza. Saludos


----------



## mario more (Jul 27, 2014)

Hola amigos y amigas mi nombre es Mario Morè, soy aficionado y aprendiz a la electrónica. un placer compartir con ustedes, saludos y que siempre estén bendecidos y protegidos por Dios.


----------



## SaraPerez (Jul 28, 2014)

¡Hola a todos! Soy sevillana, aficcionada a la fotografía y al diseño gráfico. No soy profesional pero hago mis pinitos 
Estoy buscando sobre todo usuarios de software magix porque es el que yo uso, para compartir tutoriales y consejos.
Saludos!


----------



## overx (Jul 28, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy de Valencia. Estoy buscando información sobre PLC's.

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## microon (Jul 28, 2014)

Hola amigos ! Mi nombre es Daniel y soy de Montevideo - Uruguay . No trabajo en electronica actualmente pero siempre me apasionó y gracias a la ayuda de este foro , he podido reparar varios aparatos . Si bien hace tiempo que pertenecia al foro , nunca me habia presentado antes .  Saludos!


----------



## Sandra16 (Jul 28, 2014)

Mi nombre es Sandra, soy estudiante de electrónica, a falta de amigos me registre al foro .... jajaja na!!!! como creen!!! Saludos a todos y espero aprender mucho por aquí


----------



## marcos5692 (Jul 28, 2014)

Que tal compañeros un saludo a todos, soy estudiante de ing. mecanica automotriz, me gusta la electroncica, el modelado 3D, espero aprender mucho de este foro. Gracias


----------



## MiEquiZ (Jul 28, 2014)

Hola.  Soy biólogo/ecólogo/informático por formación académica formal. La electrónica es una de mis aficiones aunque no tengo prácticamente nada de entrenamiento en la materia.  Afortunadamente la generosidad humanas y ahora la web hacen cada vez más fácil explorar el ancho mundo del conocimiento!!!. Ahora estoy interesado en Arduino, pero de vez en vez me da por armar circuitos de cosas como termómetros digitales y cositas sencillas.
Saludos a todos y gracias por estar aquí!!!!!


----------



## cholito2014 (Jul 28, 2014)

ola soy eliseo bueno con conocimiento en elctronica  saludos  y gracias a todos por estar aqui


----------



## peterunga (Jul 29, 2014)

Hola a todos,
Soy Aurelio, me dedico desde hace 30 años a diseñar hardware, estoy interesado en un curso de iniciación a la programación de microcontroladores, no tengo ninguna experiencia.
Saludos y gracias anticipadas.


----------



## uno1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hola a todos,
Soy José Antonio, muchas gracias a todos por compartir sus conocimientos. Un saludo


----------



## ivanvea (Jul 29, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy Iván, quiero empezar con la electrónica y espero que me ayudeis por aquí


----------



## ELECTRO2128 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hola a tod@, mi nombre es Antonio me dedico a la reparacion del automovil, espero que nos podamos ayudar mutuamente


----------



## kanavis (Jul 29, 2014)

Hola que tal a todos soy Raciel Antonio Lizarraga de Culiacan Sinaloa Mejico. soy ing electrico y me gusta el moding pc y proyectos de energias alternativas, tengo 28 años y contando. salu2.


----------



## isakx (Jul 29, 2014)

Que tal soy isaac y es gusto muy grande compartir con todos ustedes este espacio, soy un novato en la electronica espero poder aprender y ser de utilidad cuando me nesesiten saludos cordiales.


----------



## gosper42 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hola a todo el mundo, mi nombre es juan jesus, soy de morelia mexico, soy estudiante de electronica y aun soy muy novato en muchas cosas espero que con su ayuda pueda mejorar, me gusta la electronica pero no soy muy habil, espero poder aprender y poder ayudarlos, un placer poder unirme a este espacio


----------



## aleberrini (Jul 29, 2014)

Hola como estan? soy de argentina, no estudio electronica ni nada por el estilo perome gusta mucho y estoy tratando de aprender todo lo que pueda! espero tambien poder ayudar a alguien cuando lo necesite! Saludos!


----------



## cormoran (Jul 30, 2014)

Hola a todos, me gusta la electrónica, aunque no sepa mucho. Me dedico a esto como un hoby.


----------



## ULTRAVIOLENTO (Jul 30, 2014)

Hola a todos, por mucho tiempo participe en este foro de forma anónima, y ahora me gustaría compartir información y ser de ayuda para quien lo necesite, a su vez aprender y debatir temas de nuestro interés, saludos para todos.


----------



## riquitrack (Jul 30, 2014)

Hola soy Manuel, soy de Huelva, aficionado a la electrónica y sobre todo a las PIC, espero aprender mucho de vosotros y ayudar en lo poco que pueda


----------



## SAMUEL LOPEZ SAMANEZ (Jul 30, 2014)

buenas noches me llamo samuel del PERU espero en esto que es nuevo para mi aprender de ustedes algo mas .gracias por este recibimiento.......


----------



## Penique2000 (Jul 31, 2014)

Buenas, me presento, mi nombre es Gustavo, soy de Argentina, y me pareció muy interesante el foro. Estoy con ganas de realizar por primera vez una caja para bajo (instrumento), y sería de mucha ayuda vuestros consejos y orientación , gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## lisergio (Jul 31, 2014)

Buenas a todo el foro, llevaba mucho tiempo registrado pero no me había presentado, soy sergio y espero que compartamos conocimientos...
Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## gordocoyote (Jul 31, 2014)

Hola a todos soy Ruben de Mar del Plata y me inscribo a este foro pues quiero ayudar a mi club Peñarol a poner sonido en el gimnasio.


----------



## Fevillegas (Jul 31, 2014)

Hola a Todos, mi nombre es Fernando, vivo en el estado de méxico, soy ing en sistemas y me gusta la electronica, actualmente ando investigando la forma de hacer un preamplificador para violín electrico


----------



## JPALTRE (Jul 31, 2014)

Hola, me llamo José Paltre Muñoz, natural de Barcelona (España) tengo 66 años y ya muchos en casa por motivos de salud,, me encantan las manualidades y la electrónica fundamentalmente, entiendo bastante bien un esquema electrónico, como funcionan casi todos los componentes, transistores, leds, diodos, resistencias, condensadores etc. lo que no tengo ni idea de diseñar un circuito, y ese es el motivo de ingresar en el foro, donde espero vuestra amabilidad para ayudarme en lo posible.
 Recibir un cordial saludo, José.


----------



## gag24146092 (Ago 1, 2014)

Hola gente, soy Gustavo Adrián Giúdice desde Mendoza Argentina. Me dedico a la Refrigeración y estoy estudiando Electronica en un centro de capacitación del gobierno. Me interesa mucho la parte de electrónica digital para solucionar algunos temas de mi trabajo. Espero aprender mucho de éste foro y trataré de colaborar mediante lo que yo pueda aportar. Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## chinowhitense (Ago 1, 2014)

Buenas gente saludos desde bahia blanca, muy bueno el foro espero aprender mucho sobre sonido profesional , soy novato en esto saludos y gracias


----------



## latino372000 (Ago 1, 2014)

Buen dia, soy aficionado a la electronica y he hecho varios cursos cortos de electronica analogica y electricidad. tambìen he realizado curso de reparacion de tarjetas electronicas de neveras y de lavadoras. espero poder compartir en este foro


----------



## Davidct505 (Ago 1, 2014)

Hola me llamo David soy Ing. en Electrónica de México D.F. me inscribo para poder compartir entre todos los que nos gusta la electrónica nuestros conocimientos de la misma.

Saludos!!


----------



## marioescobarsv (Ago 1, 2014)

Un saludo cordial desde El Salvador!
Soy tecnico en telecomunicaciones y ahora intento mejorar en la electronica, gracias de antemano por sus colaboraciones y por este espacio.


----------



## rmlover (Ago 1, 2014)

Saludos a todos desde México, soy técnico en electrónica, me dedico a las reparaciones, siempre en búsqueda de respuestas. Encantado de compartir mi conocimiento y experiencia con todos ustedes.


----------



## matdieper (Ago 1, 2014)

Saludos a todos!! Mi nombre es Matias y actualmente soy estudiante de ingenieria en electronica industrial, me apasiona la electronica y la investigacion en todo lo referente a ella. Actualmente trabajo para un grupo de investigacion de la universidad sobre pilas de combustibles.


----------



## theo david (Ago 2, 2014)

Hola buen dia, mi nombre es theo vivo en aguascalientes, soy tecnico en electronica y automatizacion actualmente me dedico a instalar equipos de ordeñe.
quisiera saber como puedo ajustar mis valores del display de un variador me refiero q*ue* si consume 20amp mi motor en mi display tambien tenga 20 amp
gracias


----------



## cataquero120458 (Ago 3, 2014)

Hola a todos los amigos de esta comunidad fantástica de foros de electrónica, soy Colombiano oriundo de la tierra del novel Garcia Marqués, tengo como profesión la Ingeniería Agronomica pero desde muy niño me fascino la electrónica y la tengo como mi pasatiempo favorito es decir es mi hobby predilecto


----------



## aborigenpy (Ago 3, 2014)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Christian. Saludos desde Paraguay


----------



## BJT (Ago 4, 2014)

holas, soy Charly, y por supuesto me gusta la electrónica, también intercambiar conocimientos con gente a la que le gusta la electrónica.


----------



## diana lucia (Ago 4, 2014)

Hola, soy Diana Lucia; estoy encantada con la electronica, soy novata pero creativa, espero aprender mucho. Uno de mis sueños es poder hacer un emisor y receptor de radiofrecuencias que funcione y que en un rango de 40 mts por lo menos; sin utilizar modulos de frecuencia, sino que yo misma los pueda hacer con la frecuencia que desee con alguna formula. 

Espero si alguien sabe esto me den el diagrama esquematico...estaré infinitamente agradecida.


----------



## vintage1971 (Ago 4, 2014)

hola soy rafael de santiago de Chile me gusta los equipos de audio vintage.


----------



## absolut20 (Ago 4, 2014)

Hola buenas a todos,

Mis conocimientos en electrónica son bastante  básicos, por lo cual me uní a tan excelente comunidad para ir adquiriendo más conocimientos y a la vez compartir mis experiencias.
Saludos desde Panamá.

Ricardo.


----------



## ferloy (Ago 4, 2014)

Hola, soy Fernando y siempre recurro a esta página para encontrar respuestas a mis proyectos de automatización.

Saludos!


----------



## cofer (Ago 4, 2014)

Bueno, no se si estoy escribiendo en el lugar correcto, me llamo Fernando, tengo 63 años y soy técnico en electronica recibido en 1978, pero por razones ajenas a mi voluntad nunca trabajé en esto, ahora estoy necesitando algunas respuestas y me he inscripto aquí a buscar y si puedo colaborar en algo lo haré.

Saludos a todos.

Fernando


----------



## jhonnyx161 (Ago 5, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Jhonny Espinoza un aficionado a la electrónica y siempre me entusiasma interiorizarme en esto ya sea por necesidad o hobby
Gracias por la bienvenida 
Sludos


----------



## valdir silva guerra (Ago 5, 2014)

Estou aqui para ajudar e ser ajudado ,compartilhando conhecimento. 
Estoy aquí para ayudar y ser ayudado por el intercambio de conocimientos.
Gracias.


----------



## PeterR (Ago 5, 2014)

HOOOOLA!!

Buenas, un placer soy Pedro Rivera y este foro me ha ayudado en reiteradas ocaciones. Por ende, me gustaria aportar mi granito de arena y ayudar aquellos que pueda .


----------



## djamolidine (Ago 5, 2014)

Buenas tardes,

Mi nombre es Jesús, soy técnico electrónico y estudiando ingeniería industrial.


----------



## Cosmoelectronica (Ago 5, 2014)

Hola soy Joaquin. Gracias por aceptarme en este foro. Espero poner mi granito de arena.


----------



## elsalao (Ago 5, 2014)

Hola a todos, espero aprender mucho de ustedes. Un saludo.


----------



## bellicus (Ago 5, 2014)

Hola 
Es un gusto y placer pertenecer a esta comunidad de amantes de la electrónica espero poder ser de ayuda y poder solucionar mis dudas.


----------



## foxhound85 (Ago 5, 2014)

bueno, no se si ya lo hice a este pero por las dudas lo repito. mi nombre es sebastian y soy un neofito en esto, si bien me dedique a reparar tv y audio de forma amateur todavia no logro ponerme a estudiar como la gente. reparo pc y telefonia pero mi actividad principal es trabajar en eventos sociales proyectando video.
asi que bueno un abrazo para todos y quedo a disposicion para lo que se util.


----------



## Mauricio Delgado (Ago 5, 2014)

Hola! Un saludo desde Costa Rica! Mauricio Delgado a sus ordenes!


----------



## hernan rojas (Ago 5, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Hernan Rojas y vivo en Valparaiso, Chile. Soy egresado de la carrera Tecnico de Nivel Superior en Electricidad y Electronica, y estoy proximo a rendir mi Examen de Titulo.
Me encanta justamente esta rama de la fisica, electricidad y electronica, y estoy siempre buscando informacion para mi uso profesional, personal y obviamente para proporcionar ayuda a quien me lo solicite si dentro de mis capacidades este.
Muchas gracias a quienes me puedan colaborar en este crecimiento por la Electricidad y la Electronica les deseo los mejores de los exitos en cada empres que efectuen.


----------



## canumo (Ago 6, 2014)

hola a todos, estoy terminando mi carrera de ing. electronico.


----------



## fede246881 (Ago 6, 2014)

hola a todos, soy Federico de Uruguay departamento de Paysandú, soy técnico electricista y estoy a las ordenes para lo  que pueda ayudar y me gusta ambas cosas, ayudar y aprender, chau

hola devuelta, como es en este mes les aviso por las dudas; el 26 cumplo los 50    jua-ja


----------



## Angeliclayer (Ago 6, 2014)

hola a tod@s soy angel de mexico D.F.  soy aprendiz, espero aprender mucho en este foro y de igual manera intentar ayudar en lo que pueda... soy diseñador gráfico, fotografo, serigrafista y un poco de pintor


----------



## ncelectricidad (Ago 7, 2014)

Hola a todos! mi nombre es Nicolás, soy de Argentina, me gusta la electronica, la tecnología en gral. y quiero aprender siempre un poco mas cada día!


----------



## NelsonLuna (Ago 7, 2014)

hola buenas tardes mi nmombre es nelson luna, soy de catamarca argentina, me interesa la electronica especialmente en aplicaciones de uso cotidiano


----------



## elimon2 (Ago 7, 2014)

Hola a todos!

Me llamo Ernesto, soy de México. Agradezco de antemano los aportes y me comprometo a contribuir en lo máximo posible.

Saludos. ¨


----------



## djzagghar (Ago 7, 2014)

Hola!

Me llamo Gustavo y soy un aficionado a la electrónica y todo su mundo. Además soy Técnico Informático. Vivo en Barcelona, España,  pero soy de Uruguay. 

Saludos a toda la gente por aquí, y espero ayudar y ser ayudado.


----------



## lui42 (Ago 7, 2014)

soy tecnico electronico hago servicio de tv audio dvd ,cd,ofrezco tambien mi colaboracion sobre alguno de estos temas no duden en enviarme un correo.atte.lui42 ...


----------



## yumac (Ago 7, 2014)

Buenas mi nombre es yumac soy de puerto rico y le doy las gracias por permitirme pertenecer a su exelente foro.


----------



## tio lalo3 (Ago 7, 2014)

Gracias por permitirme ser parte a este foro mi nombre es everardo soy de Guatemala y gracias a ustedes sigo creciendo en el conocimiento de la electronica soy un jovista saludos a todos..


----------



## Italiacolombia (Ago 8, 2014)

Hola soy Claudio - italo colombiano.
Ayudo mi esposa en la empresa Casa Italia Bogotà que asesora empresa para importacion-exportacion entre Colombia y Italia.

Un saludo a todas/todos!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 8, 2014)

¡Hola Chicos!, bienvenidos a esta gran comunidad, siéntanse en familia! 

Un saludo.


----------



## jeduardoh79 (Ago 8, 2014)

soy de san pedro de Jujuy-argentina me llamo juan e helguero-72años y hago reparaciones de tv hace
35 años.-saludos


----------



## jonatanll (Ago 8, 2014)

Hola a todos soy Jonatan de España, Alicante y estoy estudiando ingeniería electrónica y automática industrial. Me he registrado en este sitio porque necesito ayuda sobre problemas de instrumentación electrónica espero conocer a gente que me ayude.

Saludos.


----------



## joaqui14 (Ago 8, 2014)

​hola  soy joaqui14, me encanta la electronican espero ayudar como recivirla de todos, espero ser util,
un saludo para todos.


----------



## SIMOCA (Ago 8, 2014)

Hola a todos. Soy José, (SIMOCA) de Argentina. Me suscribí aquí con el afán de poder ver y o consultar temas con cicuitos de luces y tiras de LEDs. Soy algo mayor (77 años) y siempre fuí electricista naval con algunos conocimientos de electrónica. Solo quiero hacer carteles y otras cosa, solo como hoby, nada comercial. Lo que lamento entender poco del manejo de este sitio y no se como preguntar. agradeciendo me ayuden, saludo a todos con mi mayor consideración.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 8, 2014)

hola amigo SIMOCA .... bienvenido al foro y leea por aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/hacer-preguntas-manera-inteligente-19957/#post154875 cualquier duda avise


----------



## LSD (Ago 9, 2014)

Hola Amigos soy novato en electrónica pero es un tema que me gusta mucho y agradezco la posibilidad de participar. Saludos


----------



## sancho09 (Ago 9, 2014)

Hola colegas es tarde para presentarse pero "mas vale tarde que nunca" soy Jose Luis Sanchez aficionado a la electronica y electricista empirico, soy tecnico en mantenimiento y reparacion de computadores y la idea es que de este maravilloso foro surjan las colaboraciones mutuas. Saludos


----------



## franco182 (Ago 9, 2014)

Hola, me presento. Soy Franco, estoy estudiando ingenieria en electronica y estoy empezando a tomarle el gusto a soldar y diseñar tonterias, asi que posiblemente me vean seguido por aca...


----------



## t2388 (Ago 9, 2014)

Hola a todoooos. Soy Toni, no tengo mucha idea de electrónica y es por eso que estoy aquí. Para recibir ayuda e intentar aprender. Un saludo!


----------



## vany (Ago 9, 2014)

hola a todos mi nombre es Vanessa, en el 2013 termine la carrera técnica en mantenimiento de computo en el CONALEP, tengo poca experiencia en electronica y desearia desarrollar mis habilidades y adquirir un poco de practica para en algún momento poder emplearlas. Dios los bendiga...


----------



## vetono (Ago 10, 2014)

Buenas. Soy Alberto, desde Barcelona, España. Aficionado a la electrónica, aún guardo algunos *Sales Kit* que montaba cuando era joven y siguen funcionando, así que los monté bien 

Me he registrado en el foro para recordar aquellos tiempos y también para recuperar aquella ilusión de montar cosas caseras. Ahora estoy con un pequeño proyecto que no es otro que montar una batería de respaldo para el GPS de mi vehículo.

Bueno, un saludo para todos desde España


----------



## poeta loco (Ago 10, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es david estudio universidad  agraria del ecuador soy estudiante de la escuela de computacion e informatica no se casi nada de electronica solo vine buscando un tema para un examen gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## jovladi (Ago 10, 2014)

Buen día mi nombre José Vladimir López, Soy técnico en electrónica y trabajo en informática, me registre en el sitio para compartir conocimiento en la posibilitad de ayudar.


----------



## nestor montenegro (Ago 10, 2014)

Hola amigos,deseo que el Señor Jesucristo les bendiga,en toda labor buena y productiva que emprendan para hacer mejor este mundo.Se algunas cosas y espero poder compartirlas para beneficio de ustedes.

Dios nos bendiga y seamos  cada vez mas profesionales en nuestra labor


----------



## resident (Ago 10, 2014)

Hola compañeros la electronica es un hobbye que me gusta aprender,mi especialidad es telefonos moviles ,pantallas software etc,aunque trasteo algo lo que es la electronica ayudando a personas que lo necesitan para combatir la absolescencia programada electrodomesticos dvd tdt etc(aunque en este campo estoy algo verde todavia).Todo lo que sea sonido ,ordenadores (hardware y soft) telefonos (hardware y soft)
Encantado de estar aqui entre vosotros y compartir experiencias.


----------



## 44444 (Ago 10, 2014)

hola todos mi es franz estoy estudiando ingenieria electrica y la pagina esta buena para compartir informacion


----------



## juanraimundo (Ago 11, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy Juan, vivo en San Luis, Argentina, soy Ing. Electromecanico jubilado, tengo 72 años digo trabajando en casa cuando los achaques de los años me dejan.


----------



## Ennortao (Ago 11, 2014)

Hola amigos, me alegro mucho de ser aceptado en vuestro foro. Tengo muy pocas nociones de electricidad y electrónica pero me encanta inventar cosas y enchufar aparatos. Un saludo y "que la fuerza os acompañe".


----------



## correntinos (Ago 11, 2014)

buenas gente saludos de argentina espero que todos se encuentren bien un gra abrazo javier


----------



## salvador512 (Ago 11, 2014)

Hola , Soy Salvador Campanella vivo en Venezuela y estudio ing Electronica


----------



## domingocampoy (Ago 12, 2014)

Hola a todos soy nuevo aquí y espero aprender mucho de vosotros.gracias de antemano


----------



## antoreno (Ago 12, 2014)

Hola, Me llamo Antonio. No tengo mucha idea de electronica pero como me han prejubildo y voy a tener tiempo me voy a intentar meter un poco en este mundillo. 
En mi vida profesional he sido Analista de sistemas y he programado mucho, en varios lenguajes, asi como algun que otro microprocesador.
Espero aprender algo aqui.
Un saludo desde Segovia


----------



## guzprada (Ago 12, 2014)

Hola a todos. 
Hace bastante que los leo pero nunca habia escrito antes. Me recibi de tecnico electronico hace mas de 20 años y no ejerzo la profesion ya que siempre me dedique a la programacion aunque como todo electronico siempre meti mano el hardware pero deje mucho de lado lo que es armado y reparacion. 
Ahora soy un poco mas grande quiero retomar un poco este tema.

Un saludo grande para todos.


----------



## turbo1965 (Ago 12, 2014)

Hola a todos.. desde bahia blanca argentina.. me gusta la electronica y es mi hobby espero compartir info por este medio. un saludo a toda la comunidad


----------



## Pabloarm (Ago 12, 2014)

Hola y disculpas si no es la manera correcta de presentarme,soy otro fana mas del audio decada del 70-80,he hecho algunas cosas que aun sobreviven (un RCA de 70W comprado como kit en ENEKA) y ademas lector de muchas de las cosas que se comentan.Me permito agregar el Audio Handbook de National a la lista,aunque es un poco mas "reciente",1982.Saludos al grupo,espero poder aportar al sitio.
Pablo (52 añitos,barato no?) ...


----------



## elmosueco (Ago 12, 2014)

hola a todos desde Suecia Estocolmo, espero poder dar mi aporte en este gran foro de electrónica
mi especialidad es la electrinica de sonido.
saludos a todos los de la comunidad 
hej då!!


----------



## Krusnik02 (Ago 12, 2014)

Que tal gente me llamo Alvaro Herrera, soy de El Salvador, soy soy aficionado a la electrica y electronica.... mas bien travieso... jajajjaa pero me encanta y que excelente que exista este foro para compartir conocimientos gracias a las mentes que nos iluminan con sus conocimientos...


----------



## isaiasva (Ago 12, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Isaías Avilés, soy de Chubut Argentina. Siempre me atrajo la electrónica, primero era todo prueba y error, claro 99% error, pero así comencé a meterme, luego hice la tecnicatura, y aunque hoy estoy estoy como electricista, pero nunca me puedo alejar mucho de la electrónica que es el motor para la creatividad.
la rama que más me gusta es el audio, cuando encontré este foro hace un tiempo, fue como poder respirar otra vez aire puro, y aun hoy sigo aprendiendo y sorprendiéndome con cada innovaciones caseras que encuentro. bue, mis saludos a todos lo amigos de la electrónica, lo maass!!


----------



## energias38 (Ago 13, 2014)

Hola a todos mi nombre es javier aquino , les envio un cordial saludo a todos desde mexico,me encanta la electronica y si les puedo servir en algo aqui esta un amigo y gracias por crear este espacio.


----------



## elio pastor (Ago 13, 2014)

buenas  tardes soy empleado publico en Venezuela y fanático de la electrónica,gracias por permitirme entrar a este espacio educaTIVO


----------



## eyter (Ago 13, 2014)

hola  soy de Peru / Ica   me apasiona el porque de las cosas y los proyectos  que podrian cambiar el mundo creo que el desarrollo de cada paiz podria depender de la tecnologia .... tengo 21 años y espero aportar y aprender mucho del foro


----------



## javiersote (Ago 13, 2014)

hola buenas tardes,me llamo javier y soy de mexico,me dedico a la electronica y espero aprender y aportar un poco a este foro.por lo pronto no encuentro como dejar el mensaje de bienvenida.espero que esta sea la forma correcta,saludos y suerte.


----------



## arcadioleal (Ago 13, 2014)

buenas tardes muchachos soy de venezuela y saludos a todos los integrantes de este foro


----------



## tito 2 (Ago 14, 2014)

hola amigos bueno agradecer e este medio por la oportunidad de compartir conocimientos de este mundo fascinante que es la electrónica , me gusta mucho la electrónica en todas sus ramas, saludos


----------



## nestorone47 (Ago 14, 2014)

Hola: acabo de registrarme soy Nestor Mario Lorenzetti, italo-argentino de 67 años.Electrotécnico. jubilado de  Telefònica de Argentina.  tengo interès en la electronica y en actualizarme en este maravilloso campo. Espero conseguir o alcanzar a obtener algun conocimiento más en lo que hace a la electronica realcionada con la informatica y al mismop tuempo obtener bueno amigos de momento "virtuales " y con el tiempo reales.


----------



## yazminwse (Ago 14, 2014)

Hola es un gusto estar aqui, espero seguir en contacto con ustedes.


----------



## snop (Ago 14, 2014)

Hola a todos!
Mi nombre es Oscar y soy Ingeniero Electrónico con Postgrados en Telecomunicaciones Públicas.

Pienso utilizar este foro como un hobby, ayudando a quien pueda y aprendiendo nuevas cosas.
Aclaro que he trabajado por más de 30 años en empresas del rubro, y ofrezco diferentes documentos y
un libro que terminé de escribir a fines del 2013. Los mismos ó el acceso al libro están disponibles en el sitio que aparece al poner en Google "google tecsnop".
Lean las instrucciones en la primer página, si quieren descargar el libro (45 MB, reside en el sitio MEGA de Nueva Zelanda).

Hasta pronto!


----------



## arielmeie (Ago 14, 2014)

Hola me llamo Ariel Meier, soy de Argentina. Soy técnico Electrónico con 20 años de experiencia.
Este foro me ha ayudado anteriormente y me gustaría aportar lo mio.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2014)

sean bienvenidos los nuevos ,saludos ¡¡¡


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Ago 14, 2014)

wow que muchos se inscrito wow  que disfruten aqui hay de todos temas espero le saquen provecho  lo mas inportantes que se diviertan mientras aprenden 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## Artureishon (Ago 14, 2014)

Hola a todos soy Técnico en Electrónica con titulo desde los 80s. Ahora estudio Ingeniería en Computación. Soy un apasionado de las reparaciones electrónicas en general. Se que es un acierto muy grande estar aquí. Saludos a Todos!


----------



## Miq (Ago 14, 2014)

Ps hola a todos, paso por aqui y bueno me presento auque lo hago un poco tarde.
Hola mi nombre es Miguel tengo 21 años y soy estudiante de ingenieria en mecatronica en el area de la automatizaciòn, tambien soy tecnico en electronica, espero poder aportar y ayudarlos con las dudas que tengan y ademas espero aprender mas con la ayuda de sus conocimientos. 

Me encanta obtener nuevos conocimientos, tambien tengo facinacion con la robotica, electronica y programacion.

Me da gusto aberme encontrado con el foro.
SALUDOS A TODOS.


----------



## kunio09 (Ago 15, 2014)

Hola la verdad que este Foro es increíble, aca se encuentra todo lo que uno busca sobre audio, voy a aportar en todo lo que pueda.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## nicolasdeluca (Ago 15, 2014)

Buenas! Muy bueno el Foro por lo que estuve viendo, muchos proyectos interesantes y muy buena data para hacerlos. 
Un placer pertenecer a el.


----------



## ikepaz (Ago 15, 2014)

Mas vale tarde que nunca,soy mas viejo que Matusalen,tecnico en electronica ymusico (tenor y saxofonista) es un placer compartir este sitio donde hay gente verdaderamente muy capaz y con ganas de compartir sus conocimientos, mi reconocimiento para todos .


----------



## Nehuza25 (Ago 15, 2014)

Hola amigos soy Nelson Huaccha Zavaleta, desde Perú a mi me apasiona la electrónica y también me gustaría compartir información con usstedes.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Digitalism (Ago 15, 2014)

Hola a todos. Soy de Medellín - Colombia y estoy realmente emocionado por participar y aprender mucho en esta comunidad!


----------



## camilo ricardo (Ago 15, 2014)

Hola amigos soy de sucre - colombia tengo 16 años y me daria mucho gusto ser otro integrante mas para aprender y participar  en  esta comunidad muchas gracias.....


----------



## jorge2466 (Ago 15, 2014)

Hola soy jorge valdez  Me gusta la electricidad y la electrónica, aunque no sé mucho, espero que entre todos compartamos nuestros conocimientos******soy Mexicano


----------



## Jeser Aziel (Ago 15, 2014)

Buenas a todos los que les gusta la electrónica donde sea que estén, ojala pueda aprender mucho de este foro, estoy estudiando Electrónica así que me uno a este foro para aprender mas de la Electrónica y ser más útil en esta maravilloso campo.


----------



## Mac audio (Ago 16, 2014)

Buenos dias desde España.
Un placer ver a una gran comunidad de gente extraordinaria apoyando con su conocimiento al desarrollo
de la electronica.
Un abrazo


----------



## el flaco daniel (Ago 16, 2014)

Mis conocimientos en electrónica son muy pocos pero me interesa el tema


----------



## julio reyes y maria (Ago 16, 2014)

Mis conocimientos en electrónica son muy pocos pero me interesa el tema y quiero ayuda

Gracias por permitirme ser parte a este foro mi nombre es JULIO y soy  dominicano y gracias a ustedes sigo creciendo en el conocimiento de la electronica soy un caballero  y saludos a todos


----------



## carlosen (Ago 17, 2014)

hola gente, mi nombre es carlos, y me gustan los temas que aqui se tratan, saludos cordiales!!


----------



## raiderz (Ago 17, 2014)

Hola amigos!

Me llamo Keryin, vivo en Venezuela, saludos!!


----------



## romeroperez (Ago 17, 2014)

Hola! me llamo abel y soy un encantado de la electrónica y la programación. Me encanta este foro, y sus componentes y contenidos!

Gracias!

un saludo.


----------



## stribo91 (Ago 18, 2014)

hola que tal mi nombre es Roberto soy de México soy estudiante de mecatrònica  y me gusta la electrónica, pienso que este foro es muy buena opción ya que no tengo ningún familiar u amigo quien me pueda apoyar en temas relacionados a lo que estudio y de antemano gracias espero apoyar en lo que pueda y mejorar cada dia ya que existe mucha información muy útil en el foro ....saludos...


----------



## orlando rueda b (Ago 18, 2014)

Hola a todos soy Orlando Rueda B de Colombia,  estudie  electrónica industrial. Me he registrado en este sitio porque necesito ayuda sobre problemas  de transmisores de radio frecuencia en fm  y algo de electrónica espero conocer a gente que me ayude.

Saludos.


----------



## Jaime Gerardo (Ago 18, 2014)

hola  a todos, estoy interesado en armar tranmisores de mediana potencia , en amplitud modulada(A.M.) bueno a ver si alguien me da  una manito, gracias..............


----------



## sroscar1987 (Ago 18, 2014)

Hola a todos
Soy tecnico en redes pc y en electronica quiero colaborar y recibir ayuda de ustedes


----------



## Ray61 (Ago 18, 2014)

Hola a todos.... la verdad que poco y nada.... mas bien nada sé de electrónica o cosa similar, sin embargo el tema me interesa y creo que siempre es bueno conocer mas... pues bien.... soy de Chile y pretendo comenzar aprendiendo de uds., si me lo permiten claro está....


----------



## joanjim (Ago 18, 2014)

Saludos para todos. Mi nombre es Joan Jimenez Correa soy tecnologo en electrónica con especialidad mas que todo en Subestaciones Eléctricas,me gusta cuando tengo tiempo cacharrear con la electronica sobretodo de potencia.


----------



## Dennis72 (Ago 19, 2014)

Hola amigos soy de Paraguay... estudiante de Ing. Electronica mi nombre es Dennis, tengo 20 años y pues la verdad estoy muy entusiasmado con todo lo que tenga que ver con tecnología... me falta bastante por aprender y espero poder hacerlo en esta comunidad... desde ya gracias por el espacio... saludos!!


----------



## iscemp (Ago 19, 2014)

hola, me presento me llamo ernesto y la verdad me facina la electronica espero aprender mucho de ustedes, gracias por lo proyectos qye suben o informacion. sigan asi para que otras personas como yo puedan aprender cosas nueva, ante mano gracias a todos y a este foro por la informacion aki dada. espero pueda colaborar yo tambien con lo poco que se.  buen dia a todos.


----------



## Danielara (Ago 19, 2014)

Hola me Daniel,
   Donde trabajo toco todo los temas.
No esta mal aprender de foreros con experiencia en el tema. 
SALUDOSS a TODOS/@S


----------



## dj wil (Ago 19, 2014)

hola amigos de la electronica soy wilfrido y soy colombiano me gustaria aprender mucho mas sobre la electronica digital espero me puedan ayudar saludos a todos


----------



## zainan (Ago 19, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Kuiyndel y soy de Brasil, me encanta la electrónica y me encontré con este hermoso foro. Me alegro de aprender con la ayuda de ustedes, lo siento por los errores, escribo muy mal en español, gracias a todos.


----------



## Jazzteto (Ago 19, 2014)

Hola.. Me presento... Mi nombre es Ricardo Acuña soy músico de Xalapa, Veracruz. México aficionado a la electrónica con la idea de aprender y aportar en lo posible.. Quedo a sus ordenes..!


----------



## mecatrobonita (Ago 20, 2014)

*Hola a todos soy Mexicana*
Me gusta mucho la electronica y ese mundo me gustaria desarrollar proyectos para ayudar a las personas en un futuro, ahora estoy estudiando mecatronica y estoy cada dia descubriendo q esto s lo mio y es lo que me apasiona


----------



## EZEQUIEL LISBOA (Ago 20, 2014)

hola colegas en un orgullo para mi ser parte de este foro y compartir informacion con todos ustedes sobre electronica


----------



## ition (Ago 20, 2014)

Espero no ser el único pero para mí la electricidad en general siempre ha sido una especie de brujería invisible y me gustaría desmitificar este fenómeno, al menos lo más básico para empezar. ¡¡Saludos desde España!!


----------



## chacao43 (Ago 20, 2014)

Hola, los saludo desde Caracas, Venezuela, estoy retomando el hobby de la radioafición, el cual tuve ya hace un tiempo y a nivel superficial, ya me estoy agendando algunos bricos de los cuales comentare mas adelante, tambien, soy un autodidacta por decirlo de alguna forma y me apasiona el mundo de la electricidad y la electronica a pesar de tener solo conocimientos básicos. Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## gamctavo (Ago 20, 2014)

hola soy Gustavo, soy nuevo en esta plataforma, les agradezco me den una inducción para poder desempeñarme como es  debido aquí, estoy interesado en el tema de programación con PIC C COMPILER.
bueno eso es todo por lo pronto, hasta luego...


----------



## omar777 (Ago 20, 2014)

Hola a todos los participantes del foro, soy de Perú y mi nombre es Omar, bachiller en mecatronica espero que podamos compartir los conocimientos y experiencias


----------



## alberto abad agudelo (Ago 20, 2014)

hola a todos los participantes 
quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar a buscar el diagrama electronico para hacer un probador de valvulas iac automotriz
gracias


----------



## pablo3barrels (Ago 20, 2014)

Hola a tod@s, mi nombre es pablo, soy de argentina y puedo aportar informacion sobre arcades o maquinas recreativas.

Un saludo


----------



## Fox34 (Ago 21, 2014)

Good day for everybody. I live in Portugal and I am working with electronic systems.


----------



## ferchoja27 (Ago 21, 2014)

Mi nombre es Fernado, de la ciudad de Pereira, tengo en mi haber varios años en la electronica pero me dedique mas a la parte de los computadores y descuide un poco la electronica general. Estoy en estos foros porque aqui se comparte, se aprende y se solucionan muchas situaciones por lo tanto animo a los demas compañeros para que nos apoyemos en nuestros pequeños inconvenientes. gracias.


----------



## samuel diaz (Ago 21, 2014)

hola mi nombre es samuel diaz, de  venezuela, estudio ing electronica mencion control y ya he visto y utilizado esta pagina y me ha sido de gran ayuda estoy empezando y me gustaria seguir contando con su ayuda en cualquier problema o duda que tenga muchas gracias de ante mano por todo


----------



## rcardoso (Ago 21, 2014)

Ola, sou RCARDOSO do brasil, forosdeeletronica.com é muito interessante, gracis por fazer parte dessa comunidade.


----------



## matiasp19 (Ago 22, 2014)

buenas tardes, soy Matías estudiante de la tecnicatura en mecatronica, mi nivel es básico y espero aprender mas de esta apasionante carrera y poder aportar algo


----------



## omar jose (Ago 22, 2014)

hola mi nombre es omar nieves, soy estudiante de ingenieria mecatronica en la unexpo carora- estado lara...saludos a todos los integrantes del foro,,,pronto estare compartiendo ideas y conocimientos adquiridos en mi casa de estudio.


----------



## joesoft (Ago 22, 2014)

Buen día. Soy Joe de Lima, Perú y trabajo con hardware de pcs. En lo que pueda ayudar y contribuir, gustosamente lo haré. Gracias por aceptar mi suscripción y hasta pronto


----------



## gary tello (Ago 23, 2014)

Hola compañeros acabo de registrarme a esta comunidad y espero aportar en algo soy fanatico del mundo de la electronica  y de los proyectos q se agan


----------



## Darek503 (Ago 23, 2014)

Hola me llamo jose y estoy estudiando electronica me gusta aprender cosas nuevas haci que espero poder aprender bastante de ustedes.


----------



## Solterito (Ago 23, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Luis  Estoy estudiando electronica y la verdad estoy muy emocionado con pertenecer a un foro de electronica. Saludos desde Chile


----------



## SalemFx (Ago 24, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Alvaro, de la ciudad de La Paz, Bolivia. Estoy estudiando electronica y me interesa mucho conocer sobre aplicaciones que puedo darle a los microcontroladores, por que son una herramienta muy util.
Me queda agredeceles por toda la informacion que se comparte aca en el foro. :3


----------



## mosca311 (Ago 24, 2014)

hola saludos a todos mi nombre es oscar, esta muy bueno el sitio hay mucha información útil se agradece por cada aporte de los miembros del foro


----------



## ysinotelodigo (Ago 24, 2014)

Hola

Mi nombre es Alvaro y tengo ganas de resolver mis dudas. Soy informatico.


----------



## centrino (Ago 24, 2014)

Un saludo a todos,me llamo Rafael y me fascinaba siempre el mundo de la electrónica, 
Pero por otras circunstancias siempre he trabajado en automatización y mantenimiento industrial. 
Ahora que puedo me gustaría retomar lo que me ha llamado siempre la atención 
Y volver a Empezar(desde cero)
Gracias


----------



## pereira64 (Ago 24, 2014)

buenas tardes mi nombre es juan, soy de venezuela, mi interes es aprender de ustedes ya que me gusta saber como funciona las cosa, y en lo que pueda colaborar cuenten conmigo
gracias


----------



## kurjenk (Ago 24, 2014)

Hola gente, me presento. Mi nombre es Dario, 46 años y con el hobie de hacer musica con amigos, y es por este tema justamente que decidi suscribirme. Intento ser autodidacta en lo posible con respecto a este tema, pero hay veces que no tengo otra alternativa que consultar a quienes realmente saben del tema. Bueno, por ultimo,decirles que da verdadero placer leer a gente que se toma su tiempo para ayudar a quien lo requiere. Mis felicitaciones y saludos a todos Uds. ...


----------



## migueanlara (Ago 24, 2014)

Mi nombre es Miguel Lara, soy estudiante de ingeniería mecatrónica. Mexicano de 19 años. Tengo especial interés por la programación y los circuitos de audio.


----------



## argimiro (Ago 25, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy argimiro y me gusta la electronica ,soy novato pero quiero aprender, gracias por aceptarme en este foro.desde venezuela..buen dia para todos y que la luz del universo les bendiga siempre...soy terapeuta en medicina natural.


----------



## jazah (Ago 25, 2014)

Saludos Gente tengo tiempo inscrito en esta comunidad pero nunca e participado, pero ya dispuesto a ayudar.


----------



## elcosoese (Ago 25, 2014)

Hola que tal.
soy un novato que viene a aportar un pequeño granito, a este foro, soy de argentina.

ya hare el aporte cuando tenga todo listo y los que saben la terminaran de completar.


----------



## jrojasm (Ago 25, 2014)

Hola a todos!!!

Soy informático, novato en la electrónica, desde hace tiempo sigo este foro y ahora soy parte de el 

Saludos desde Chile!!!


----------



## curiosos (Ago 25, 2014)

Hola saludos a todos soy nuevo a qui, me llamo Silvio tengo 58 tacos.
Hace unos años que me dedico a reparar electrodomésticos soy de la edad de la tv de TRC y me voy adaptando a las nuevas tecnologías LCD/INFORMÁTICA etc. como buenamente puedo (mal).



SALUDOS A TODOS.


----------



## delbasto54 (Ago 25, 2014)

Buenas noches a todos los integrantes de la comunidad, soy felix delbasto  soy tecnico en electronica en la reparacion de tvs. Estoy interezado en aprender mas con ustedes ya que la tecnologia avanza. Gracias y asta muy pronto


----------



## JoseSe1950 (Ago 26, 2014)

Hola:

Soy José de Sevilla......solo aficionado a la electronica....

Saludos


----------



## ayalasecura (Ago 26, 2014)

Buenos dias, Mi nombre es Auri, soy de España, y aunque siempre se me ha dado muy mal la electronica, me niego a dejar que me gane la batalla, me gusta aprender siempre cosas nuevas. um saludo y felicidades por el foro


----------



## ruga (Ago 26, 2014)

Saludos a los miembros de este foro. Mi nombre es Ruben, Uruguayo, radicado en Buenos Aires desde hace mucho.
Desde muy joven trabajé siempre en reparación de equipos electrónicos (hogareños) y ya retirado hace algún tiempo. Me gusta mucho participar de este lugar recientemente descubierto, y ahora sin los apremios del service, experimentar y seguir aprendiendo por puro placer.
Gracias por los datos que se publican, son realmente muy buenos.


----------



## geniuselectron (Ago 26, 2014)

Que tal soy beto y my hobbie es electronica quiero aportar y tomar referencias del foro saludos


----------



## ANTONIO OVANDO (Ago 26, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Antonio Ovando y me gusta todo lo relacionado a la transmision espero podamos ser buenos amigos y ayudarnos nlos diferentes temas tratados en este foro y en las necesidades de cada uno de sus miembros. Feliz dia a todos.


----------



## barmancity (Ago 26, 2014)

Hola Mi nombre es Federico, un apasionado de la electrónica y de lo que se puede realizar con ella, soy de Buenos Aires Argentina y  es un gusto para mi compartir mis conocimientos y aprender cada vez mas.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Carlos luz andre (Ago 26, 2014)

Queridos amigos del Foro disfruto de los artículos que se presentan. 

Así que tengo una buena idea, voy a postear en el foro. 

Mi duda es como enviar las imformaciones 

Ayudenme


caros amigos foro estou gostando dos artigos que sao apresentados.

assim que eu ter alguma boa ideia,passarei para o foro.
estou com dulda de como mandar as imformações 

AJUDEM -ME


----------



## AlfaC (Ago 26, 2014)

Hola a todos ... 
Alfac para servir a su trabajo y ayudar con la electricidad, y alguna otra cosa .... 

Ola a todos... 
AlfaC para me servir do vosso trabalho e ajudar em electricidade, e mita outra coisa....


----------



## u2ratm (Ago 26, 2014)

Hola a toda la comunidad, me llamo Omar estudio Ing. Computación. vivo en la Ciudad de México, me gusta el foro tratare de aportar proyectos o resolver dudas.
Saludos


----------



## JonathanL (Ago 26, 2014)

Hola que tal soy de Guate y me suscribi al foro para aprender mas de la electronica, y resolver algunas dudas
Saludos.


----------



## nickytony (Ago 26, 2014)

Hola me Llamo Anthony, a pesar de ser mecánico me encanta este foro es muy didactico.

Saludos.


----------



## sugalatea (Ago 27, 2014)

Hola, gracias por admitirme en vuestro foro
un saludo para todos los componentes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2014)

Bienvenidos todos los nuevos participantes !


----------



## lmalsgt (Ago 27, 2014)

Hola, soy Luis, gracias por poder participar en este foro en el cual podre buscar ayudas, consultas y también podre aportar alguna ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## joanjim (Ago 28, 2014)

Hola saludos para todos,soy técnico en electrónica y me gusta experimentar en ratos libres proyectos. Además me gusta compartir conocimientos y experiencias


----------



## Robin Lanz (Ago 28, 2014)

Hola soy Robin Lanz, estudiante de ing electronica casi egresado, y me encanta lo que hago, un saludo a todos


----------



## VonBraun (Ago 28, 2014)

Hola hace 2 años que vengo leyendo cosas del foro y nunca me presenté (mal de mi parte) Soy VonBraun, y siempre ando metiendo mano a algún cacharo electrónico que lo necesite, aunque mis conocimientos son básicos. (en realidad soy algo así como tornero, digamos) He aprendido bastante de éste foro. Gracias por ser una comunidad tan predispuesta a dar una mano.


----------



## TomPort (Ago 29, 2014)

Un saludo cordial a todos los integrantes de éste foro de preguntas y saberes en el campo electrónico, espero aportar a y aprender de ustedes, gracias


----------



## Stella Romero (Ago 29, 2014)

Hola un cordial saludo. Mi nombre es Naid Humberto Romero Navarro, soy aficcionado a la electronica pues he tomado esquemas electronicos y los he rediseñado para mi cubrir mis necesidades y facilitar el trabajo y la creación de los mismos. Igualmente espero aportar y aprende de todos los miembros, que conforman esta importante pagina. Gracias


----------



## frega (Ago 29, 2014)

Gracias por permitirme participar en este foro, soy peruano, amante de la electronica y estoy presto y a servicio de uds. en lo que conozca o pueda


----------



## zamoray123 (Ago 30, 2014)

Hola que tal mi nombre es Wilmer , me gusta mucho la electronica en especial la robotica y las comunicaciones, soy estudiante de Ingeniria Electronica y espero aprender mucho en este foro. 

Gracias.


----------



## Toe (Ago 30, 2014)

Que tal foreros de electrónica, estoy agradecido por entrar a esta pagina en donde se siente el compañerismo y las ganas de aprender y compartir ideas. Soy ingeniero Mecatrónica, y solo puedo decir que cuando estas en la carrera todo lo ves con presión y muchas veces nada divertido (la electrónica), pero una ves saliendo y buscando por tu cuenta, pasar el rato diseñando y probando nuevos diagramas y aplicaciones todo se vuelve agradablemente satisfactorio jajaja. Les mando un amistoso saludo y deseándoles felices circuitos.


----------



## dat1976 (Ago 31, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy un auténtico neófito en esto de la electrónica y solo espero que puedan ayudarme en todas las dudas que me surgen a diario respecto a ello.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## josevavi (Ago 31, 2014)

Buenas tardes,

Espero aprender y colaborar en todo lo que pueda en este foro.

Gracias a todos por este trabajo que realizáis.

Un saludo
José A. León


----------



## aldo francisco (Ago 31, 2014)

hola soy aldo francisco me gusta la electronica, deseo adquirir esperiencia.Gracias y muy buen trabajo


----------



## dmetalpunk (Ago 31, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy David de argentina y soy aficionado a la electrónica, hace bastante sigo el foro. Espero poder compartir mis proyectos y consultar mis dudas, así como también poder ayudar con sus proyectos. Saludos...


----------



## POLLIE (Ago 31, 2014)

Hola soy Pollie y soy aficionado a la electronica tambien he tenido curso y estudie en la univercidad asta el 5 semestre de electronica, y me gusta mucho practicarla y hacer proyectos en ellla.Espero compartir con ustedes mis dudas y experiencia para enquesernos todos de este maravilloso campo


----------



## alkrian (Ago 31, 2014)

hola soy Alan  de Perú y me gusta mucho la electrónica, estudio ing Elentronica me gustaria compartir mis conocimientos y aprendes de todos ustedes.
saludos...


----------



## imperial7 (Ago 31, 2014)

Hola, soy Felipe de Costa Rica, al igual que muchos en este foro, soy estudiante de Ing. Electronica, pienso que este tipo de medios son de gran ayuda para todos los que deseamos adquirir mas conocimientos. he usado muchas veces este foro para consultas y dudas, pero hasta ahora me presento formalmente como miembro.

Espero que me ayuden en lo que necesite, y asi mismo si esta dentro de mis posibilidades ayudarlos.
pura vida!


----------



## WALRRY100 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hola, soy walter arribasplata de Perú y estoy intersado en saber sobre como crear circuitos electrónicos, un curso interesante, gracias por su futura ayuda


----------



## rafarpk (Sep 1, 2014)

Hola Soy Rafael de Stgo de Chile, estoy en mi ultimo año de Ing en Automatizacion, y necesito guiarme para ver mi proyecto de titulo, gracias de ante mano. Saludos!


----------



## ccarlos45 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hola
 Me presento, Soy *Carlos* de Argentina, estoy dando los primeros pasos en electrónica. Espero  aprender bastante de ustedes.


----------



## ActJony (Sep 2, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Jonathan. Soy aleman aunque mi madre es Española y he estudiado empresariales en España. Llevo ya unos años aficionados a la electrónica, por esos motivos he comenzado a estudiar un grado profesional online como técnico electrónico. 

Actualmente llevo viviendo 5 años en China, trabajando para la empresa Actsource Ltd.

Saludos a todos, 
Jonathan


----------



## jujocalo (Sep 2, 2014)

Buenas tardes a todos y todas los componentes de este foro.
Me llamo Juanjo y soy de Cádiz (España), llevo tiempo entrando a este foro para ir aprendiendo un poquito de todo este mundillo que, aunque no he tenido tiempo de estudiarlo, me apasiona.
Tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica, aunque no se si bien, o mal, le meto mano a todo lo que tiene un enchufe.
Espero, ahora que he decidido registrarme, participar activamente en lo que pueda.
Un saludo.


----------



## porry (Sep 2, 2014)

hola amigos espero aprender y poder ampliar mis conocimientos de electrónica atraves de ustedes y poder ayudarles en lo posible.


----------



## siaple (Sep 2, 2014)

Hola a todos, me llamo Luis Alava y soy un simple aficionado a la electrónica residente en Guadalajara (España). Mis conocimientos son bastante básicos, pero espero ir aprendiendo de toda la gente que veo por aquí y que dominan el tema y ojalá sea capaz de aportar algo al foro. 

Gracias a todos


----------



## ingandy (Sep 2, 2014)

Saludos mi nombre es andy soy ingeniero biomedico, radioaficiondo, bien aficionado a la electronica,aqui tienen un amigo para la dudas que puedan tener al igual que yo, gracias


----------



## Fernando G (Sep 2, 2014)

Hola. Me llamo Fernando Gorosito tecnico electricista y aficionado a la electronica ya que dia a dia nos invade un poco mas, tengo conocimientos basico-medio en el tema y siempre esta bueno preguntar en lo que no se conoce.
Soy de Buenos Aires Argentina.


----------



## David72 (Sep 2, 2014)

hola a todos 

es un placer poder disponer de espacios como este para tener con quien discutir sobre temas tecnicos y asi aclarar dudas y sobretodo seguir aprendiendo 
GRACIAS


----------



## rey186 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hola a todos soy fabian y me encanta aprender a arreglar cosas y espero aprender y ayudar a muchos usuarios


----------



## cesardavid100 (Sep 2, 2014)

Carlos luz andre dijo:


> Queridos amigos del Foro disfruto de los artículos que se presentan.
> 
> Así que tengo una buena idea, voy a postear en el foro.
> 
> ...



hola estimado amigo


----------



## tera3305 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hola buenas todos!


----------



## ocipico (Sep 3, 2014)

hola mi nombre es jose soy de españa y aficionado a la electronica, llevo tiempo solamente ojeando el foro ahora me animado hacer algunas cosas, y empezare a daros la castaña ya que mis conocimientos son muy basicos, saludos a todos


----------



## abaflo (Sep 3, 2014)

hola a todos 
todos para uno y uno para todos


----------



## MATUTE 158 (Sep 3, 2014)

Buenas tardes gente, soy nuevo en el foro muchas gracias por aceptarme  espero aprender mucho de uds, y en lo que pueda ayudar me avisan.
saludos
matias ...


----------



## santos enrique guerrero (Sep 3, 2014)

buenas tardes mi nombre es Enrique Guerrero una de mis pasiones es la electronica,la programacion,las reparacion, conozco mucho  de basculas digitales sus software y hardwar codigo de calibracion entre otros es un gusto compartir con todos ustedes.


----------



## Marfran0 (Sep 3, 2014)

Buenas Noches.
Mi nombre es Vicente. Desde siempre me ha atraído todo lo relacionado con la electrónica, pero nunca la he estudiado, por lo que a veces cosa que toco, cosa que me cargo. Total que aqui estoy para aprender lo que se pueda.


----------



## pala88 (Sep 3, 2014)

Buenas gente, soy maxi, me sumo a la comunidad de electrónica, es algo que me apasiona y estoy solo a un trabajo practico de obtener mi titulo de técnico en electronica...
Un gran saludo para todos


----------



## traze (Sep 4, 2014)

Saludos soy nuevo en electronica! espero me ayuden en todo lo que puedan


----------



## aligu (Sep 4, 2014)

Hola, soy novato y a pesar de ser mecánico me encanta este foro es muy didactico.


----------



## zacu (Sep 4, 2014)

Saludos.
Soy nuevo en electronica! espero me ayuden lo que puedan,


----------



## fpalacios (Sep 4, 2014)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Fabián y vivo en Puerto Madryn , Chubut, Argentina. Soy técnico electrónico, pero hace muchos años no ejercía la profesión. Hace poco tiempo empecé con la reparación de notebooks y tuve que reflotar mis conocimientos y buscar en muchos lugares, hasta que dí con el foro, en el cual he encontrado mucha información. Saludos para todos


----------



## cam2528 (Sep 4, 2014)

hola soy camilo  Aguilar de Bolivia estoy estudiando ingenieria en sistemas y estoy incurcionando en la electronica para aprender mas y resolver todas mis dudas 
gracias


----------



## rx2 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hola comunidad, soy de Montevideo, Uruguay, entusiasta de la electronica y me gusta mucho todo lo referente a audio y el armado de cajas, he navegado por el foro y realmente me ha sorprendido el nivel de vuestro conocimiento, espero aprender mucho (dificil por donde empezar) y tratar de aportar desde mi poca experiencia. Agradesco a todos la paciencia que van a tener que desplegar en breve.
Saludos.


----------



## aoshi (Sep 5, 2014)

Hola a todos. Soy Ricardo, de Ecuador, estudiante de ingeniería y estoy de pasada por este buen foro de electrónica esperando aprender mucho más sobre los circuitos digitales.


----------



## KidDiamante (Sep 5, 2014)

hola a todos, soy una persona con dudas pero con muchas ganas de aprender.


----------



## regiobugs2 (Sep 5, 2014)

Que tal , soy de mexico y soy nuevo en este foro , quiero preguntar si los inversores miller como xmt 304 y xmt 350 tienen arreglo en caso que de 1 tarjeta electronica no funcione

Por sus atenciones , gracias .


----------



## destroyer x (Sep 5, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Carlos Eugenio, he nacido en la ciudad de Río de Janeiro - Brasil ahora .... Mi residencia está en el noreste de Brasil, en la provincia de Recife, capital de Pernambuco Estado ... Tengo 63 años y montar amplificadores de audio desde que tenía 9 años de edad .... montó esquemas de revistas y explotó en mi frente..eu no sabe la revisión y verificación de circuitos, y si hubo errores entonces sucedió la tragedia .... cabalgó con partes basura ... no tenía dinero ... y fue creciendo y mejorando en conhecimentos..cheguei a montar en amplificadores..eu rode 5000 y desmontado y disfrutamos de las piezas a tratar otro esquema .... trabajado en televisión y justo que ir a hacer un curso de vídeo en Japón .... allí me encontré con el curso y fui al departamento de audio de vídeo y estudié con los locos que rompieron placas en las paredes para compensar la frustración de no poder solucionar los problemas técnicos ... . empezado a leer livrros amplificadores no explotaron .... más .... empecé en 2004 para estudiar ... diyaudio foro y leer los mensajes del foro y tres vezes..todas todos los sujetos .. .to aprender mesmo..e comenzó a diseñar amplificadores ... lo hice cerca de 14 proyectos y publiqué .... las 500 personas viajaban mis amplificadores ... la gente me ayudó a hacer diseños de circuitos impresos, entre ellos Juan Díaz de Vargas Puerto Rico, hay Hoy amplificadores Dx en todo el mundo.


----------



## ACDCTIN (Sep 5, 2014)

Buenas tardes,dias o noches, colegas electronicos,,,,,,,creo que aqui es donde debo hacer mi presentacion,,,,,, mi nombre es agustin , resido en cali colombia, mi especialidad son  los computadores y las lavadoras, pero tambien me le mido a cualquier aparato que tenga cables, incluyendo vehiculos,,,,,, en este momento ingrese a esta comunidad porque estoy interesado en utilizar varios stk que me han quedado por haberse averiado una de sus salidas y como en este momento no tengo nada que hacer , quiero poner a sonar, la salida que funciona, si alguien en este mundo sabe armar un circuito sencillo para estas unidades se los agradeceria.     
Ya saben, cuando tengan dudas con lavadoras (cualquier problema, cualquier marca, cualquier modelo,,,,,,, ) preguntenme que estoy  para servirles


----------



## saintrupe (Sep 5, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Emiliano y soy novato en la electrónica, espero que me tengan paciencia y puedan ayudarme con varias dudas que tengo. Saludos.


----------



## Suajegla (Sep 5, 2014)

Buenas noches a todos los usuarios de este prestigioso foro, que es de gran ayuda para técnico y aprendices a esta ciencia tan extensa que es la Electrónica. Me acabo de unir a esta comunidad, mi nombre es Luis, trabajo en reparaciones de equipos electrónicos, también soy Dj Trabajo con sonido profesional espero ayudar y ser ayudados por todos ustedes. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## magnetron1313 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hola, buenas noches Comunidad...un cordial saludo desde Viña del Mar, Chile. Soy Reinaldo, un trotamundos, "doctor de todo y profesor de nada". Me integro para ir llenando mis vacíos de conocimiento y experiencias en este apasionante mundo. Un abrazo y gracias...


----------



## HAROLD PETER (Sep 6, 2014)

Hola, buenos dias amantes de la electrónica. Soy HAROLD PETER y me agradaría compartir temáticas referentes al mundo de la disciplina:Ingeniería Electrónica. Estoy interesado en el rubro de Electrónica de potencia, generación de energía mediante fuentes alternativas renovables;entre otros.


----------



## antmorcas (Sep 6, 2014)

Buenas! Soy Antonio y estoy estudiando Ingeniería Electrónica, Robótica y Mecatrónica. Espero que me ayudeis y poder ayudar!
Un saludo!


----------



## CARLINO EUSEBIO (Sep 6, 2014)

hola doy las gracias por permitirme ser parte del foro ya que tengo amigos que ya lo usan y me pidieron que me suscriba para así poder facilitar mis reparaciones desde ya estoy muy agradecido y si en algo puedo ayudar no duden que así sera


----------



## Frank Ramones (Sep 6, 2014)

Hola buen dia, soy Frank Ramones, gustoso de volver nuevamente a esta prestigiosa comunidad,

Saludos,


----------



## santos88 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hola a todos, gracias por permitirme estar con ustedes y permitirme aprender aún más a travéz de sus conocimientos y tambien poder compartir mis experiencias. En hora buena.


----------



## MEB (Sep 6, 2014)

Hola buenas Tardes mi Nombre es Enrique me he suscripto con la finalidad de poder aprender de gente como ustedes que ya han experimentado esto tan hermoso como lo es la electrónica. Gracias y éxitos para todos...


----------



## gatito11 (Sep 6, 2014)

que tal soy Manu, y me inscribí en este foro porque tienen mucha información buenísima, ademas de que me encanta la electrónica y lo que no se lo puedo consultar aquí para poder aprender, y porque no, también ayudar.


----------



## bitmaker (Sep 7, 2014)

me presento, soy bitmaker tecnico en electronica de latinoamerica.


----------



## Knita (Sep 7, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy knita,  acabo de empezar con este apasionante mundo de la electrónica,  estoy seguro que con vuestra ayuda voy a aprender muchísimo,  por lo que agradezco enormemente haberme permitido pertenecer  a este foro.

Muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## elaprendiz (Sep 7, 2014)

Hola a todos ,mi nombre es alberto una de las cosas que me apasionan es la electronica,gracias por permitirme pertenecer a este foro ,ah como mi nombre de usuario lo dice soy solo un aprendiz.Saludos


----------



## alescaramanzia (Sep 7, 2014)

Hola a todos, me presento. Mi nombre es Alexis, estudio ingeniería Electrónica y estoy metiendome en el mundo de la electrónica y aprendiendo mucho ya que no soy técnico. Espero aprender mucho acá y poder aportar información útil. Gracias por este espacio.


----------



## Cesar2014 (Sep 7, 2014)

Buenos días. Esta es mi presentación en foros, y me alegro de poder participar en el, donde exponen sus opiniones mucha gente, que como yo, tiene a la electrónica como una pasión. Espero ser de ayuda para el foro. Saludos para todos ...


----------



## SpecieX (Sep 8, 2014)

Hola a todos,

Mi nombre es Alberto, soy Ing. en Sistemas y actualmente estoy estudiando Electronica. 
Espero poder aprender mucho de este sitio y de todos ustedes, y contribuir en todo lo que pueda.

Gracias a toda la comunidad y a todos los miembros del Staff de Foros de Electronica por tan magnifico sitio.


----------



## joaco79 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Joaquin y soy un apasionado de la electronica, he entrado al foro muchas veces solo a consultar, y me parecio piola registrarme y ser un miembro activo.


----------



## cisco777 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hola soy Francisco de Málaga, soy Tecnico Mantenimiento Industrial y por profesion y pasion electronico, gracias por perrmitirme participar en el foro.


----------



## Telematica51 (Sep 8, 2014)

Un gran saludo a esta gran comunidad, y aprovecho para preguntar sobre el vinculo creado para la bienvenida de nuevos usuarios....

Muchas gracias de antemano

Atte, 
Nelson ...


----------



## martin12as (Sep 8, 2014)

bueno, paso a presentarme, hace varios años que estoy registado pero solo me había dedicado a leer, soy de Cordoba y estudiante de ingeniería electrónica en la UTN


----------



## Telematica51 (Sep 8, 2014)

Me llamo Nelson y soy de Venezuela, les doy las gracias por haberme permitido el registro en este sitio de la web, y poder compartir gratas experiencias con toda esta gran comunidad.

Muchas gracias

Atte,
Nelson


----------



## mmelendez (Sep 8, 2014)

Hola. Meda mucho gusto pertenecer a la comunidad de foros de electrónica.
Saludos.


----------



## Lonpers (Sep 8, 2014)

Hola buenas siempre e leido mucho este foro pero hasta ahora es que vengo a unirme espero ayudar cuando este al alcance de mis conocimientos y espero ustedes tambien me ayuden con lo que puedan.. 

Soy estudiante de electronica y me gusta crear siempre cualquier cosa util que sea de electronica.. Saludos


----------



## joadvaga (Sep 9, 2014)

Un saludo muy cordial desde Costa Rica, soy J.Adrian Vargas Gazo  vivo en los Chiles de Alajuela. Estoy pensionado mi profesion es maestro taller en mecanica de prrcision y tecnico en eletronica audio y video. Ademas de otros hobies. Mu has gracias por  aceptarme en tan prestigioso grupo y me pongo a sus gratas ordenes...Saludos cordiales para todos y bendiciones ...


----------



## DonBernardo (Sep 9, 2014)

Un saludo afectuoso y cordial a cada uno de usted. En mi juventud, hace muchoooos años, fuí técnico en electrónica, algunas circunstancias de la vida, me hicieron derivar a otra profesión. Más aún siento añoranza por esos circuitos experimentales que muchas veces me llenaron de alegría y le sirvieron a muchos. Bueno, ahora estoy de vuelta para ver si puedo aprender de nuevo o ayudar.


----------



## wittp20 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hola

Gracias a todos por sus aportes, quiero aprender!

Saludos!


----------



## Ruben Adrian (Sep 10, 2014)

Hola a todos, bueno es medio obvio mi nombre jaja soy de los que se crio viendo a mi abuelo reparar los viejos televisores a valvula y asi me fui introduciendo en el mundo de la electronica, no poseo titulo alguno mas que la experiencia de muchos años, me dedique mas al audio y al RF y asi llegue a ser tecnico responsable de planta transmisora de una importante radio de aqui, como tambien hice instalaciones completas en otras y en el interior de la provincia, veo en este foro una forma mas practica de enriquecer el conocimiento, como se sabe, siempre hay algo mas que aprender, espero poder aportar, un abrazo.


----------



## rubenaj (Sep 10, 2014)

Hola a todos!! Mi Nombre es Rubén y soy de A Coruña (España) Soy aficionado al sonido, electromecánico, y carrocero de vehículos.... Vamos de todo menos electrónico ....  últimamente me  estoy interesando muchisismo en temas de electrónica ... principalmente relacionada con el sonido. Espero aprender mucho en este foro y compratir experiencias y lo poco que sé... 

Un saludo a todos!!


----------



## Dingo (Sep 10, 2014)

hola soy Dingo, saludos a todos los componentes de esta comunidad de electronica.


----------



## vrujo koal (Sep 10, 2014)

hola soy me llamo robert espero intercambiar mucha informacion con ustedes. de antemano gracias.


----------



## David Denis (Sep 10, 2014)

hola como estan todos la verdad no se nada de electronica ni de electicidad, buno lo elemental, lo cierto es que siempre ando reparando cosas dañadas y  me meto en cada lio con mi esposa que me dice "llama a un tecnico" lo bueno de todo esto es que por lo general reparo la cosa o lo dejo de tal manera que el tecnico termina cobrando por los daños mios jajaja bueno en fin me interesa aprender de electricidad y electronica para enmpsar si alguien sabe como se repara un cutin por fafor digame tengo dos dañados en casa, bueno me los encontre pero ya los tengo en casa, jajaja por favor y si alguien tiene el diseño del circuito seria bueno tenerlo para entender como funciona


----------



## Roncorrorinco (Sep 10, 2014)

Hola, soy Roncorrorinco, como todos los que publicamos aqui yo tambien soy nuevo en estos foros y me uni a esta sociedad para aprender mas.


----------



## oscar resendizdj (Sep 10, 2014)

hola soy de mexico y su foro me es de mucha ayuda espero seguir aprendiendo con ustedes y muchas gracias!!!!!!!


----------



## olivera (Sep 11, 2014)

Hola ! me llamo olivera ,no estudio electronica pero lo tengo como entretenimiento y para poder aprender algo mas . no se si esto ira a parar a la presentacion ,pero son varias veces que he intentado presentarme y no he podido o no doi como hacerlo, espero sea esta la buena.
Gracias

Si! por fin a sido buena


----------



## fotsi (Sep 11, 2014)

hola mi nombre es vinicio y me da mucho gusto estar en esta foro gracias a todos los  que hacen posible este foro


----------



## PeedroR17 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hola soy Pedro. Soy estudiante de la especialidad electronica de una escuela tecnica de argentina. Y tengo planeado seguir ing electronica. Me apasiona todo le mundo de la ectronica, pero mas el mundo donde la electronica y la programacion se unen. Microcoontroladores, controles digitales, robotica y mas.


----------



## AlonsoIII (Sep 11, 2014)

hola mi nombre es Gustavo. Me encanta trabajar con circuitos integrados y microcontroladores. Espero poder compartir con ustedes muchas cosas interestes que nos ofrece la electronica.


----------



## Leony (Sep 11, 2014)

Saludos amigos... Un autodidacta frustrado... Soy Licenciado en laboratorio pero quise dejar de trabajar para los demás y trabajar para mi mismo, por lo que me he metido en el mundo de la electrónica y por acá me inserto para aprender de los entendidos... Saludos y agradezco de antemano toda ayuda...


----------



## Remac (Sep 12, 2014)

Buen día para todos, soy REMAC de venezuela, aficionado a la reparación de equipos eléctricos y electrónicos( por hobby), me cuentan que estos foros son de mucha utilidad, en donde se aporta conocimiento y al mismo tiempo se recibe, cuenten conmigo y cuento con ustedes. Mucha Gracias.


----------



## chelike (Sep 12, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es jose luis, mis mejores deseos para esta comunidad de buenas personas que comparten sus conocimientos y esto es asi pues el conocimiento es *LIBRE* mas no es *Gratis* ya que requiere de un pequeño esfuerzo, voluntad e interés para adquirirlo y compartirlo, muchas gracias... soy un entusiasta curioso de la electrónica y la electricidad, siempre buscando y si es posible ayudando... GRACIAS!


----------



## paliva (Sep 12, 2014)

Hola soy Juan, ingeniero industrial de 25 años de Almeria y me encanta trastear y arreglar cosas que no funcionan o lo hacen mal en casa. De ahí mi afición por la electrónica y encontrar este foro. Espero serles de ayuda y que ustedes me puedan ayudar. Un saludo!! A seguir bien!


----------



## PedroValencina (Sep 12, 2014)

Hola a todos.

Soy Pedro, ingeniero industrial con los conocimientos de electrónica algo oxidados (dejémoslo ahí...). Acabo de desempolvar mi estación de soldadura para hacer un controlador para mi acuario, y espero no electrocutar a los peces. De paso, y para que en casa no me pongan pegas, trataré de arreglar algún trasto electrónico.

Saludos.


----------



## dario jimenez martin (Sep 12, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro!!!!!!!! me llamo Dario Jiménez y soy técnico que reparo maquinas de soldar inversoras  y como estas maquinas son de procedencia chinas no cuento con diagramas ni tecnología, pero de algo me sirve lo que he aprendido en electrónica,"linea blanca", por eso quiero contar con el apoyo de Uds y su colaboración para poder compartir experiencias ganadas en el tiempo, porque deseo saber mas de Electrónica Industrial y es ahi donde necesito de su apoyo!!!!!yo de antemano les agradezco y les digo un hasta luego....


----------



## joselyn (Sep 13, 2014)

Un gran saludo a esta linda comunidad. Mi trabajo es la electromecánica automotriz desde hace muchos años, aunque muy limitados son mis conocimientos en electrónica. De todas maneras espero poder ayudar en algo y aprender mucho también en este foro de amigos. Gracias.


----------



## eduanes (Sep 13, 2014)

buenas tardes soy ing en sistemas pero me apasiona el crear mis cosas y claro que los proyectos no son la excepción hablando de electrónica y que mejor si son con respecto a mejorar la calidad con la q uno disfruta sus fines de semana (con un buen sonido en casa)


----------



## luisjavier999 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hola  a todos muy buenas tardes gracias por ser parte de esta comunidad ya que posibilita  la ayuda a todos los tecnicos, amateurs, etc. en electronica saludos cordiales!!!


----------



## abel alva (Sep 13, 2014)

Hola,desde Perú,soy aficionado al sonido real y lo busco desde hace años,tengo un amp.SANSUI QR 1400
los que conocen este equipo saben como con un equipo como este de precio tan cómodo se logra gran satisfacción.Los parlantes delanteros son Fisher 1200 y los post.de construcción casera(Caja Karlsson inc.para bajos,trompeta para medios y agudos inc.divisor de fercuencias.
Ahora comparto mi afición con internet gratuito de señal 2.4 ,con axle point pero la señal es intermitente y pobre.Quien podrá asesorarme en esto...?


----------



## elecdavid20 (Sep 14, 2014)

hola a todos colegas, aunque ya me había suscrito hace un tiempo, recién ahora que dispongo de Internet en casa quiero hacerles llegar mis saludos. espero seguir aprendiendo y colaborar en esta comunidad, saludos desde Perú.


----------



## diablopc (Sep 14, 2014)

hola a todos y gracias por permitirme pertenecer a este foro


----------



## carlosvillanueva (Sep 14, 2014)

Hola! mi nombre es Carlos, soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, para mi es un placer pertenecer a este foro, estoy aquí para aprender y aportar en lo que me sea posible. 
Saludos desde Perú.


----------



## kaso48 (Sep 14, 2014)

hola soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica por mi parte ayudare en lo que pueda con el foro, ya que aveces como saben el tiempo es corto pero pondre lo mejor de mi parte


----------



## Stillx (Sep 14, 2014)

Hola amigos, Me llamo Williams y soy de Peru, me gusta la electrónica y es la carrera que eh seguido ojala pueda encontrar a mas colegas y ganar buenas experiencias.. saludos a todos.


----------



## zetineb (Sep 15, 2014)

Hola,

Aunque soy Ingeniero Tecnico Electrónico, La verdad es que en mi trabajo no he visto mucha electrónica, y me gustaría volver a adentrarme en este mundo que tuve que dejar al empezar a trabajar.

Creo que este foro servirá para esto.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Markusale (Sep 15, 2014)

hola buen dia, gracias por aceptarme en este foro. Saludos a todos.


----------



## lumagis (Sep 15, 2014)

Buenos días! soy estudiante en técnico superior en Mecatrónica. La pagina esta muy buena, Saludos


----------



## Kevinpineda98 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro, mi nombre es Kevin Pineda y curso primer semestre en ingenieria Electrónica; He estado buscando informacion de proteus entre otros, y siempre aparecia esta pagina, me di cuenta que era buena y me he unido a ella. Espero ayudar en lo poco que sé, y espero ser ayudado. Ya sabes Hermano, Hoy por ti mañana por mi.


----------



## legnaleunam (Sep 16, 2014)

Hola a todos.
Me llamo Manuel y vivo en Madrid (España). Llevo muchos años en esto de la electrónica, como hobby y trabajo, aunque en mi trabajo de ahora no tengo ocasión de "cacharrear". Aquí estoy para seguir aprendiendo y echar una mano en lo que pueda.
Saludos.


----------



## VICTOROTOSAN (Sep 16, 2014)

Buenos Dias Comunidad, Mi Nombre Es Victor , Soy Tecnico En Electronica y Estudio Ingenieria De Sistemas.... y como siempre aprendiendo mas dia a dia....Saludos...!!


----------



## Vyru (Sep 16, 2014)

Buenos Días! soy estudiante del Bachillerato Tecnico En Electrónica. Un gusto empezar a ser parte de este gran foro! Saludos


----------



## jal1 (Sep 16, 2014)

buenas noches espero poder disfrutar de las lecciones de tegnologia que aca se exponen, un gran abrazo a todos estos foristas.


----------



## Pablo Garavano (Sep 16, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Pablo soy de Argentina, me dedico a la reparación de equipos de soldadura eléctrica,especialmente sistemas inverters,  y estoy acá para seguir aprendiendo y dar una mano en lo que pueda.
Saludos!!


----------



## dark2212 (Sep 16, 2014)

hola mi nombre es Jadher soy estudiante de ing. electronica y tecnico de computadores espero poder ayudar y que me puedan ayudar...


----------



## william Estrada (Sep 17, 2014)

Hola soy William soy colombiano pero vivo en Santa Cruz de la sierra (Bolivia) soy estudiante de ingeniería mecánica automotriz y autotrónica  espero poder aportar y pues aprender mas


----------



## robinhoodnick (Sep 17, 2014)

Que tal, Soy Roberto de León, Guanajuato (México). Me gusta mucho la electronica y ultimamente me ha tocado tener que llevar a cabo soluciones con implementacion de productos que encontramos en el mercado. Pero cada vez me piden mayores cosas, por lo que es necesario integrarle electronica de control, en base a determinados eventos y hay que estar alterando estos productos.


----------



## AireMarino (Sep 17, 2014)

Soy Julio, tengo 56 años y soy apasionado de la electrónica, espero poder compartir y aprender con Uds. en este foro. 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## rodolfo333 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hola gente,me presento ante ustedes,y les cuento uno de mis hobis es la electronica antigua asi que paso al foro correspondiente a chusmear un poco.

Saludos!!!


----------



## percapital (Sep 17, 2014)

hola mi nombre es brigido soy técnico en electrónica, la estudie hacer muchos años y no había tanta información como ahora, me gustaría aprender mas para actualizarme, espero que en este foro pueda conseguir la información y la ayuda a mis dudas, también pongo a la orden mis conocimientos sobre los diversos temas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2014)

*Bienvenida a todos los Nuevos ! *


----------



## mongopicho (Sep 17, 2014)

Hola a todos,

Soy químico industrial, pero hace 30 años que incursiono en la electrónica... Ahora mismo en la facultad estamos viendo la programación en assembler de los microcontroladores Freescale de Motorola...
Lo poco que sé lo pongo a disposición del foro


----------



## diegabo1996 (Sep 18, 2014)

Buenas mi nombre es Diego Gabriel Leòn Peña, estudiante 2do semestre Ing. Redes y Telecomunicaciones me presento a este increible foro para aportar en lo que pueda y tambien para ser ayudado XD felicidades buen foro!!!!!


----------



## vil63 (Sep 18, 2014)

Un saludo para toda la comunidad Foros de Electronica. Mi nombre Enrique Santandereano, todos los dias aprendemos cosas nuevas. Sobre todo con esta tecnologia que avanza a pasos agigantados. 
Gracias por colaborar con la comunidad.


----------



## santos88 (Sep 18, 2014)

diegabo1996 dijo:


> Buenas mi nombre es Diego Gabriel Leòn Peña, estudiante 2do semestre Ing. Redes y Telecomunicaciones me presento a este increible foro para aportar en lo que pueda y tambien para ser ayudado XD felicidades buen foro!!!!! [/QUOTE
> 
> Bienvenido Diego, tambien cuenta con nuestro apoyo y en lo que te podamos servir.


----------



## Derrelc (Sep 19, 2014)

Hola! estaba buscando un circuito de un ozonizador y me acabé registrando en este estupendillo foro. Un saludo!


----------



## GaberflowRap (Sep 19, 2014)

Buenas a todos soy Gabriel y estudio electrónica en una escuela técnica. Me gustó mucho este foro y es de mucha utilidad. Espero aprender mucho de ustedes q son unos genios y un saludo a todo el foro


----------



## mysamy (Sep 19, 2014)

Hola a todos los integrantes del foro y en especial a sus creadores


----------



## miguelcolon (Sep 20, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy Miguel, me gusta la electronica (y desarmar equipos electronicos


----------



## Sanvel (Sep 20, 2014)

Hola me llamo Leo y me uní a la pagina esperando aprender y si puedo, ayudar a los demas con respecto a la electronica, saludos!


----------



## garfito (Sep 20, 2014)

Buenas noches

Me llamo José y soy de Madrid (España). Soy aficionado a la electrónica y me han hablado muy bien de vosotros. Espero aprender mucho y poder ayudar en la medida de mis posibilidades.

Saludos


----------



## mrfabian (Sep 20, 2014)

Gracias a la cdomunidad, hace algun tiempo me inscribi, por razones laborales no he podido estar mas pendiente, soy tecnologo en elecronica, desarrolo proyectos de audio y video...Cada dia se aprende mas, cada dia es un nuevo reto, el que diga que se las sabe todas no ha vivido lo suficinte. Lo que requieran estoy a su disposicion y si requiero de algo igual les consultare. Gracias.


----------



## solrac199 (Sep 21, 2014)

hola, pues me presento soy de méxico soy estudiante y espero poder ayudar en algun tema y espero aprender mas que lo que se ve en la escuela ayudando y viendo sus comentarios

saludos y gracias


----------



## mrfabian (Sep 21, 2014)

saludos espero poder compsrtit mas con la comunidad.


----------



## Emiranzo (Sep 22, 2014)

Hola a toda la comunidad.
Mi nombre es Emilio Iranzo, soy electrónico. Me gustaría formar parte de esta comunidad, para intercambiar ideas e inquietudes.
Actualmente compagino mi dedicación a la electrónica, con la puesta en marcha de una página de venta de componentes electrónicos -quizás más adelante incluso hasta tienda física- 

Espero aprender de vosotros y aportar a la comunidad

Saludos


----------



## Facuml89 (Sep 22, 2014)

Buenas, me llamo facundo, soy tecnico en informatica y estudio Ing. informatica, pero siempre tuve gusto por la electronica, me gustaria empezar a refrescar conceptos y aprender, pongo como excusa un proyecto que tengo con unos amigos de hacer un juego de sega con cartucho, a la vieja escuela.

Saludos.


----------



## jaochoam (Sep 22, 2014)

gracias por aceptarme en el foro espero ayudar y aprender mucho de el. gracias


----------



## John1975 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hola soy John quiero compartir mis experiencias con los que se apasionen con los TX FM .- saludos gracias.-


----------



## hunter23 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hola, bendiciones a todos los miembros del foro... soy un novato en esto de la electrónica pero estoy dispuesto a cultivar mi mente con su aportes, consejos y solución a mis inquietudes en este apasionante mundo de la electrónica...Saludos desde chilito... Santiago de chile.


----------



## ygallardo (Sep 23, 2014)

Hola a todos..!!!  

Mi nombre es yosselinee gallardo, estoy terminando mi ultimo semestre de ing. electronica. me apasiona mi carrera quiero seguir aprendiendo de ella e ir actualizandome cada vez mas.. 

encontre este foro y espero ayudar y aprender con ustedes...


----------



## alejf (Sep 23, 2014)

}hola , soy alejandro y aficionado a la electronica , no estudie esto pero me gusta mucho y soy autodidacta , por lo que tengo mil dudas, Saludos !


----------



## joelito9274 (Sep 23, 2014)

hola soy joelito9274 soy tecnico en reparaciones multiples y me gusta mucho la idea de compartir  con ustedes tanto informacion como experiencias saludos colegas cualquier consulta que les pueda ayudar no duden en recurrir a mi tengo casi 20 años de experiencia!!!!


----------



## papito49 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hola a todos los amigos soy papito49,gracias por aceptarme, para ayudarnos mutuamente


----------



## Rodrigo G (Sep 23, 2014)

hola, Mi nombre Rodrigo, soy tecnólogo en Electrónica con muchas dudas y aficionado a la construcción de proyectos; gracias por aceptarme; mi deseo es apreder y colaborar en lo que pueda.


----------



## ayreon90 (Sep 23, 2014)

hola mi nombre es Daniel Tamayo, estudio en la Universidad de Sonora, soy estudiante de ingenieria mecatronica con muchas dudas y algunas respuestas jaja y pues quiero aprender de esta gran comunidad y porsupuesto compartir lo que se.


----------



## PCinthia (Sep 23, 2014)

_Hola, buenas noches._
_Mi nombre es Cinthia Perales, estudiante de Ingeniería Mecatrónica, en la Universidad Politécnica de Victoria. Tengo 21 años, me gusta cocinar, leer y cantar. Me uní a este grupo con la finalidad de compartir conocimientos y a la vez adquirirlos mediante ustedes. Un saludos a todos._


----------



## E883611 (Sep 23, 2014)

Que tal amigos soy AlanRascon estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica del ITCH, Ojala que les pueda apoyar con mis conocimientos y ustedes a mi  emm..... Saludos!!


----------



## opensource (Sep 24, 2014)

Buenas! soy un estudiante de ingenieria de telecomunicaciones y estoy aqui queriendo ampliar mis conocimientos de electronica. 
saludos!!


----------



## Martin L (Sep 24, 2014)

Que tal a todos, mi nombre es Martin Lucero soy estudiante en la FIME de la UANL, en la carrera de Ingeniería en Mecatrónica y espero que me puedan ayudar a resolver todas las dudas que tenga y a realizar mis proyectos en desarrollo, asi tambien como aportar opiniones en los temas de los que tenga conocimiento.
Gracias


----------



## Baba (Sep 24, 2014)

Hola soy de Venezuela, saludos.


----------



## tuchico (Sep 24, 2014)

Hola a todos desde mexico


----------



## ETXEA (Sep 24, 2014)

Buenas noches desde Bilbao en España.

Saludos a toda la comunidad.
Soy ingeniero Técnico Electrónico y trabajo en una empresa del sector eléctrico internacional, seguro la conocéis.
Llevo más de 35 años en ella y mi trabajo se desempeña en el diseño y montaje de Subestaciones Eléctricas.

Saludos


----------



## elio pastor (Sep 24, 2014)

buenas tarde me llamo elio soy empleado publico, soy de venezuela aficionado a la electronica y me gusta mucho este fro


----------



## ceon (Sep 24, 2014)

Hola me llamo Gonzalo, tengo 49 años y soy apasionado de la electrónica (pero muy novato), soy de Cádiz (España) y espero aprender con Uds. en este foro. 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## JAVIER GUTI (Sep 25, 2014)

Muchas Gracias, tuve cuenta en algun momento pero no pude entrar. saludos desde argentina


----------



## lunchoman (Sep 25, 2014)

Hola, soy de MAdrid, un apasiado de la electronica en el campo e PC´s, portatiles, videoconsolas. 

Seguro que podré aprender cosas por aqui y ayudar a alguien. Un SAludo!


----------



## fotsi (Sep 25, 2014)

gracias a todos por hacer posible este foro


----------



## COKE (Sep 25, 2014)

gracias por permitirme ser parte del foro. para contribuir y resolver mis dudas


----------



## JAVIER GUTI (Sep 26, 2014)

Hola soy Javier de Quilmes Aficonado a la electronica. Agradezco estar en foros de electronica. saludos


----------



## karana (Sep 26, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy Carlos y estoy contento de haber encontrado este foro. 
Saludos,


----------



## sergeipage (Sep 26, 2014)

Sòlo un agradecimiento por aceptarme en este foro; me llamo daniel soto y trabajo con electrònicos;
espero poder aportar conocimiento aqui al igual uqe resolver diversas dudas.saludos ...


----------



## sergeipage (Sep 26, 2014)

Hola a los amigos del foro; es un honor poder participar con ustedes; actualmente trabajo con consolas de videogames, y tengo unos proyectos, que por su complejidad, a veces necesito ayuda; espero poder encontrarla aca; saludos.


----------



## pedroosz (Sep 26, 2014)

Que onda a a todos!! Me presento a está comunidad de puros ingenieros  soy casi graduado de mecatrónica y con muchos proyectos en mente. Espero compartir lo que sé.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## iron69 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hola soy de Mexicano y espero conocer mas al respecto de esta materia de la cual estoy empezando a aprender... espero poder hacerlo de uds y en un futuro aportar mis experiencia también. Saludos desde Mexico!!!!.


----------



## Riojano1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Aloha! Soy Waldemar y vivo en Entre rios.... tengo 26 años y soy aficionado a la electronica nivel renacuajo (?)


----------



## SAMUEL LOPEZ SAMANEZ (Sep 26, 2014)

gracias por permitirme el ingreso y compartir lo poco que se con ustedes y a la vez aprender de ustedes...gracias nuevamente por esta oportunidad saludos desde ANDAHUAYLAS-PERU.... Mi nombre es SAMUEL LOPEZ SAMANEZ.....


----------



## romam (Sep 27, 2014)

Saludos a todos soy romam desde México apasionado con la electrónica y electricidad ademas de otros chunches como linux. La idea es aprender y compartir en este foro. Gracias


----------



## Murp (Sep 27, 2014)

Buenas, pues uno más para la comunidad electrónica  Aprendiz de electrónico y electricista, y cacharrero profesional 

Salu2


----------



## kowart (Sep 27, 2014)

hola mi nombre es kowart


----------



## darknessrty (Sep 27, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Omar Alexander soy de Michoacan Mexico y soy estudiante de Ingenieria Mecatronica, estoy dispuesto a ayudar en lo que pueda


----------



## microlite2011 (Sep 28, 2014)

saludos de coacalco, edo mex. soy ingeniero en sistemas computacionales....... a sus órdenes


----------



## antpara2 (Sep 28, 2014)

Soy técnico en electrónica industrial y me incorporo para conocer el foro y participar si es posible. Saludos


----------



## sal88 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es pepe y me siento afortunado de formar parte de este gran foro. Desde España un saludo a todo el mundo.


----------



## nmuriel (Sep 28, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Ricardo Muriel y  acabo de encontrar este foro y me parece muy interesante todo lo que aquí se trata, recién me intereso por la electrónica y me parece que se pueden hacer muchas cosas interesantes combinando la electrónica con la programación y eso es lo que quiero aprender aquí. Gracias y espero aportar buenas cosas al foro.


----------



## Biochip (Sep 28, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy pedro de cordoba y me encanta el mundo de la electronica pero soy muy novato. Gracias por acojerme familia¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## jallega (Sep 28, 2014)

Hola A todos los integrantes de esta comunidad.
Soy Jorge Y vivo en Italia en la Prov. de >Brescia
Espero poder disfrutar de este sitio que me parece muy interesante.
Saludos y buenos momentos!


----------



## luisarturo1946 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme en este foro, soy Ingeniero, tengo 68 años, pero, sigo activo diseñando equipos electrónicos, para control industrial, algo similar a plcs, pero, sin mucha programación. Me interesa seguir aprendidendo y haciendo experimentos, aplicables a la vida real, y que se obtengan beneficios comunes a la humanidad, y a nuestro planeta.
SAludos
Luis Arturo Algarín G


----------



## megacyber10 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hola , me llamo Carlos Cortez , los saludo a todos, los que están ,y los que vendrán en el futuro .
Compartiré este foro con todos con mucho gusto


----------



## J2C (Sep 28, 2014)

.



*Bienvenidos/as* a los nuevos/as integrantes !!!!.



JuanKa.-​


----------



## Xares (Sep 28, 2014)

hola, soy nuevo por aqui. Me uno al foro para aprender todo lo que pueda, y tengo mucho que aprender.

saludos


----------



## lufemega2 (Sep 28, 2014)

hola me llamo Luis Felipe, estoy estudiando Ing. Biomedica, y bueno espero aprender mucho de este foro tan interesante y por que no, tambien aportar algo


----------



## sergio galvez (Sep 28, 2014)

hola me llamo sergio galvez soy tecnico en electronica y en armado y reparacion de pc espero poder encontrar cosas que me sean utiles y colaborar con lo que se.saludos


----------



## raelman (Sep 29, 2014)

Buenos días a todo el mundo.
Aquí estamos, para aprender y agradecer todo el conocimiento que compartís.

Por cierto, desde Málaga, lo olvidaba.


----------



## fransisco53 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hola compañeros que gusto saludarlos en este foro


----------



## shirguito (Sep 29, 2014)

BUenas tardes a todos Me llamo Luis Me considero novato en electronica pues todos los dias aprendemos algo... Reparo Celulares.. y ultimamente me he enfocado a los televisores LCD, LEDS en los que pueda aportar a esta gran comunidad lo are gracias


----------



## trebe (Sep 30, 2014)

Buenos días ,me llamo Carlos y un placer estar por este foro aprendiendo un poquito mas 
Saludos a todos


----------



## masnovita (Sep 30, 2014)

Buenas,

Me llamo David, 

Soy de Masnou, un pueblo cerca de barcelona.
Aunque estudié electrónica, no he trabajado nunca de electrónico y mis conocimientos son muy básicos.
Ahora estoy metido en temas con arduinos, montando impresoras 3D....
Espero encontrar muchas respuestas por aqui.

gracias a todos.


----------



## brucelee2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Muy buenas a todos! Me Llamo Anton.

Espero ayudar en lo que pueda y que me ayudeis con algunas dudas que tengo 

Un saludo a todos ;-)


----------



## victor02 (Sep 30, 2014)

Que alegria saber soy parte foros conocer proyectos buenos y asin poder enseñar a mis hijos que la electronica como electricidad son para el futuro



hola   victor  minchola    soy  aficionado ala   electronica  y la  electricidad  en   mis  tiempos  libres  me  dedico  a   hacer  proyectos


----------



## Carlosvelero (Sep 30, 2014)

Hola a todo el mundo, me llamo Carlos, soy eléctrico y estoy encantado de estar en este foro (sobre todo para aprender ya que la electrónica es la gran desconocida para mi)


----------



## GustavoALso (Sep 30, 2014)

Mi nombre es Gustavo Alsó, resido en Rivera, Uruguay.Quiero agradecerles el haberme aceptado en el foro, contarles que soy formado en varias ramas de la elctrónica desde los tiempos de las válvulas termoiónocas, tengo 59 años, estoy jubilado como preofesor de electrónica en la UTU "Universidad del trabajo de Uruguay" cargo que desempeñé por varios años, como todos los apasionados de la profesión, he llegado al foro buscando información en la red sobre algunos temas específicos. Agradezco desde ya la oportunidad de permitirme participar y estoy a las órdenes. Un fraternal saludo a todos los participantes.


----------



## TiBoRiN (Oct 1, 2014)

buenas a todos, espero poder ayudarles y que me ayuden ^^


----------



## electrocnica (Oct 1, 2014)

Hola, me he presentado en otro lugar pero lo hago aqui que corresponde, mi nombre es Daniel soy Ing. electromecánico y aun sea medio duro para esta area (siempre con mecanica) empece a indagar un poco ya que me interesa, bueno espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda y gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## HAMILTON1 (Oct 1, 2014)

hola a todos mi nombre es Hamilton, tengo muchas preguntas todas a su debido tiempo y el lo que pueda ayudar también estaré atento


----------



## inici (Oct 1, 2014)

Buen Dia foreros; me presento; me llamo Román y me gusta mucho la electronica; por lo que creo que este foro es adecuado para mi. Saludos.


----------



## Juanblanc14 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hola! 
Me llamo Juan, soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica y tengo mucho interés en aprender a reparar muchas cosas, construirme dispositivos para mi y desarrollar cosas que con gusto compartiré.
Trataré de colaborar en la construcción del foro siempre que pueda dar mis aportes...
Saludos.


----------



## ZkraD (Oct 1, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es David Zuleta, Egresado como técnico en electricidad y actualmente estudiando Técnico en Automatización y Control Industrial que también ve mucho sobre la electrónica y electricidad. Agradezco que me hayan aceptado para ser participe de este foro de electrónica, y feliz con aprender cosas nuevas y ayudar con mis aportes a quienes necesiten una mano. 

Saludos!.


----------



## jjuanchii (Oct 2, 2014)

Muchas Gracias!!! Saludos a todos... Me llamo Juan Rodrigo y me gustaria aprender mucho de Electrónica, sobre todo temas donde entre las comunicaciones y protocolos digitales... 
Aparte de aprender espero tambien ser de gran ayuda a la comunidad...
Siempre voy a publicar mis avances para quien necesite, todo documentado jajaja
éxitos a todos...


----------



## sgall55 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hola a todos/as!

Me llamo David, tengo 27 años y soy ingeniero técnico en electrónica. El caso es que ya estaba registrado hace mucho (no sé ni cuánto!) y ha llegado l ocasión en que creo que necesito de los conocimientos prácticos del foro... en breve abriré un post con la pregunta.

saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2014)

*La bienvenida a todos los Nuevos ! *


----------



## mct55 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro, me llamo Mario resulta que hace como 50 años (me crie en un taller de radio y television) que ando paseando por los jardines de la electronica...
Mi ignorancia es enorme, pero he aprendido mucho y espero seguir haciendolo.


----------



## AndresVega18 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hola a todos..
Mi nombre es Andres Vega tengo 18 años y estoy en 4 Semestre de Ingeniería Biomédica, vivo en Bogotá Colombia, y me interesa mucho este tipo de foros.. Espero ayudar a muchos y por la cual espero recibir ayuda cuando lo necesite, jaja.. Gracias..


----------



## CloudyX (Oct 2, 2014)

Hola a todos, les escribo desde españa, espero poder aprender y ayudar en todo lo que sea posible.


----------



## Jalis (Oct 3, 2014)

Buenos días desde España.

Aunque llevo bastante tiempo leyendo estos foros, nunca había escrito. Ahora lo he hecho y el resultado no ha podido ser más satisfactorio. Desde ya, agradecido.


----------



## ElyWalls (Oct 3, 2014)

hola me llamo Elimar tengo 18 años soy técnico en electrónica, aun tengo muchísimo que aprender y se que lo haré en este foro


----------



## rolomvg (Oct 3, 2014)

hola soy rolando o se mucho sobre elctronica preo me gustaria aprenderlo en este foro gracias


----------



## walteran (Oct 3, 2014)

Muy buenas para todos los expertos y amigos. Soy Walter y vivo en el sur de Argentina mas precisamente en la Patagonia en la Provincia de Rio Negro Ciudad de Cipolletti.
Soy nuevo por acá y espero aprender mucho de ustedes y compartir también mis conocimientos  saludos!!


----------



## Dario (Oct 4, 2014)

Bienvenido al foro amigo, habemos muchos argentinos aca jeje... saludosss


----------



## walteran (Oct 4, 2014)

jejeje excelente !! un abrazo y que lindo es Cordoba che!!


----------



## yo16 (Oct 5, 2014)

hola soy osman , saludos desde honduras


----------



## terabit (Oct 5, 2014)

mi nombre es alfredo soy de aguascalientes mexico y soy apasionado a la electronica desde niño tengo algunos conocimientos sobre electronica  pero me siento humilde por todo lo que se comenta en ella. saludos


----------



## abeto (Oct 5, 2014)

Hola soy adalberto "abeto" estudiante de electronica y este foro me a ayudado a entender muchas inquetiudes 
Gracias a todos los del foro


----------



## amacevedo (Oct 5, 2014)

Hola chicos me presento, soy de Colombia y quisiera aprender más sobre electrónica muy bueno esta comunidad


----------



## laloaudion (Oct 5, 2014)

Soy lalo de jalisco mexico , me interesa todo lo relacionado al audiocar y pro.
Esta bueno el foro


----------



## fabian18 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hola  amigos, bastante contento de estar  por aquí aprendiendo de los winner electronicos 

desde chile un abrazo!

saludos !


----------



## Felipef80 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hola Amigos, como están?

Mi nombre es Felipe Figueroa, soy Técnico en sonido de profesión pero trabajo en otra cosa hace años. Soy fanatico del audio en especial del audio vintage y los vinilos. Algo se de electrónica, y si no se me meto hasta repararlo o echarlo a perder más! 

Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## antonio palomino (Oct 6, 2014)

buenos días, soy luis antonio de Perú, soy técnico en electrónica especialidad que me gusta mucho y deseo aprender mas, gracias por aceptarme en el foro. Dios los bendiga.


----------



## qwer21 (Oct 6, 2014)

Buenos dias, soy emanuel de argentina, soy "tecnico en electrónica", estudiante de ing electronica, gracias por aceptarme en el foro y si alguien sabe como arreglar ups miren mi perfil


----------



## alealves (Oct 6, 2014)

Hola Buenas, Soy Alejandro, soy tecnico electronico y tengo un taller de reparacion de soldadoras electricas. Gracias por aceptarme en el foro. y si alguien tiene circuitos de placas de control de soldadoras se los agradecere.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Nant (Oct 6, 2014)

Hola
Soy Juan, técnico electrónico; me uní al foro para compartir conocimientos y experiencias con el resto de usuarios. Desde ya muy agradecido con las personas nobles que aportan con su esfuerzo plasmado en trabajo creativo; labor que hará de un futuro mejor.

Saludos


----------



## DANDELIUM (Oct 6, 2014)

Hola soy Dandelium soy nuevo y estare por aqui para resolver mis distintas dudas que pueda tener todo lo relacionado a la electronica, específicamente lo que tenga que ver con PC y tambien respondiendo a algunas dudas referentes a PC con el poco conocimiento que tengo sobre ello


----------



## narubike (Oct 7, 2014)

Buenas noches soy narubike espero servirles mucho en este magnifico mundo y recibir su apoyo, gracias por dejarme participar.


----------



## RobertoM (Oct 7, 2014)

Hola a todos, saludos desde Morelia México gracias por aceptarme, soy Roberto Ing. electrónico, me pongo a su disposición.


----------



## FitoRC (Oct 7, 2014)

Hola amigos Soy Adolfo, un entuciasta del aeromodelismo y de la electrónica, saludos desde Quito. Mi lema "keep learning" no he estudiado electricidad o electrónica pero me gusta aprender y espero poder hacerlo con la ayuda de ustedes.... Pido disculpas por anticipado si hago preguntas tontas


----------



## Kratomks (Oct 7, 2014)

Hola soy Eduard, soy bachiller y estoy actualmente cursando 3er semestre de electrónica, espero poder ser de ayuda en este foro al igual que espero puedan responder mis dudas.


----------



## guarda2307 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hola a todos es un gusto de estar aqui ... mis deseos es de aprender con ustedes me gusta mucho la electronica ....


----------



## Marquez (Oct 7, 2014)

Hola colegas,
Soy Manolo, estoy jubilado pero, aunque he trabajado 40 años en esto, no aprendí bastante, por lo que espero que me enseñéis todo lo que podáis. Os quedaré muy agradecido.


----------



## matabano (Oct 7, 2014)

Que tal un saludo a todos, es un gusto participar con todos ustedes  en este foro me he especializado en el diseño y fabricación de tableros y controles para equipos de aire acondicionado y refrigeración
 con microcontroladores


----------



## kablematic (Oct 7, 2014)

Saludos a todos los integrantes de esta gran familia de  técnicos  ingenieros y hobystas .realmente me es grato estar aquí y ver como un simple observante los despliegues de conocimientos  experiencias y también 
la sana  virtud de compartir los  conocimientos desde ya un fuerte abrazo a todos desde  Rosario  Santa Fe  ARGENTINA!


----------



## fotsi (Oct 8, 2014)

Gracias por aceptarme en este foro tan dinamico :d


----------



## horalbert (Oct 8, 2014)

Muchas gracias por permitirme compartir junto a Uds. este foro tan útil.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2014)

*Sean bienvenidos todos los Nuevos ! *


----------



## coelma (Oct 8, 2014)

Buenas tardes a todos, un nuevo miembro más a esta gran comunidad. Somos técnicos y esperamos ayudarles, aportar conocimientos y resolver dudas que puedan surgir. Nos leemos por aquí. Saludos eléctricos!


----------



## comyel (Oct 8, 2014)

Buenas tardes para todos!!! Mi nombre es Carlos, soy tecnico en electrónica, y espero poder compartir con los colegas y amigos la informacion que sea necesaria. Gracias.


----------



## nameless2905 (Oct 8, 2014)

hola amigos del foro, mi nombre es Jesús, estudio ingenieria electrónica, soy de México, y espero aprender mucho de los grandes en este foro


----------



## galiciaking (Oct 8, 2014)

hola, me llamo Miguel y soy estudiante de preparatoria tecnica...me gusta mucho la electronica y espero aprender lo que pueda de este foro


----------



## AfroFX (Oct 8, 2014)

Hola, soy Carlos Alfredo de provincia de Jujuy - Argentina.
Tengo estudios completos en tecnicatura en electricidad y tecnicatura en informatica, y algunos conocimientos basicos en electronica.
Me registre para poder compartir buenos momentos de intercambio de conocimientos con esta gran familia.

Saludos.-


----------



## trinicom (Oct 8, 2014)

Soy técnico en electrónica industrial y me incorporo para conocer el foro soy de REPUBLICA DOMINICANA


----------



## denis gr (Oct 8, 2014)

hola amigos soy de peru y les agradesco muchisimo  por permitirme ser parte de este inportante foro de electronicos donde seguro voy a aprender muchisimo de cada uno de vosotros y tambiem aportare con lo poco que se de electronica gracias


----------



## Jenniffer1505 (Oct 9, 2014)

Buenos dias, Soy Jenniffer de Valencia Venezuela. Represento a Cerrajeria Security y estamos incursionando en el mundo de la reparacion de computadoras para vehiculos.
EStamos a la orden cualquier duda. 
Gracias
Jenniffer


----------



## Fanitaigleto (Oct 9, 2014)

Mi nombre es stephanie, soy electrónica de la UTFSM de chile, espero ser de ayuda para este foro. 


Gracias.


----------



## Laurelin (Oct 9, 2014)

Hola! soy un estudiante de ingeniería electrónica.  Espero tanto aportar como recibir información y conocimento. 

Saludos y muy buen foro.


----------



## Angel GC (Oct 9, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Ángel soy administrador de empresas, mexicano, aficionado a la electrónica e informática y me pongo a su disposición para cualquier cosa en la que pueda ayudar.


----------



## bubu54 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hola a todos, me presento por aquí para ver si aprendo un poco de electrónica que siempre me ha llamado la atención y estoy terminando unas cajas y a lo mejor necesito una ayudita con el filtro y el soldador


----------



## javiervcia (Oct 11, 2014)

Hola a todos. .. soy Juan y me encanta la electrónica. ..y ayudar en lo que pueda.


----------



## albertoperez (Oct 11, 2014)

Aca estamos compañeros para aprender y servir,  soy de Buenos Aires y dispuesto , gracias a todos de antemano y me gano la vida con la electronica , que aprendi en forma autodidacta y por placer. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Mike2058 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hola! Mi nombre es Miguel, soy aficionado a la electrónica (hobbista) y me he unido al grupo para compartir ideas, proyectos, hacer y responder preguntas y sobre todo aprender cada día un poco más de esta maravillosa actividad!! Por cierto, soy de Argentina, pero actualmente vivo en Pontevedra, España!


----------



## ull (Oct 11, 2014)

Hola me di de alta hace poco, me llamo Toni soy Catalan 
(por si alguno no sabe donde esto (La capital de Catalunya es Barcelona)
Estudie electronica hace mas de 30 años  y sigue siendo un jovi para mi, aunque me dedico a la programacion de PLC y automatizacion industrial.

Saludos


----------



## patom (Oct 11, 2014)

Hola amigos

Mi nombre es Patricio Ulloa, egrese de Ing. en Automatización de Procesos hace ya varios años y me he desactualizado producto de mi trabajo, estoy retomando la tesis para titularme, y necesito crear sinergia para retomar el tema, ya saben cómo es esto jajja Saludos; Y bueno ser un aporte para el foro en el corto plazo.
Me ha dado gusto encontrar un sitio así


----------



## Vicente67 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Vicente y soy un aficionado a todo lo que se mueve o hace ruido, especialmente motores eléctricos. Soy de Murcia y estoy seguro que aprenderé muchas cosas de vosotros
Un saludo


----------



## Miguelcorza (Oct 12, 2014)

Hola chicos hace tiempo que tenia hecha esta cuenta pero no había publicado nada, saludos desde Hermosillo, México


----------



## sierra 85 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hola a todos, me llamo Antonio , tengo 22 años y tengo un par de titulos de electronica pero aun así estero aprender y compartir mucho con ustedes. Un saludo


----------



## vsalazarsantiago (Oct 12, 2014)

hola, mi nombre es victor tengo 22 años y estudio ing. electronica y com. saludos


----------



## luisferarreaga (Oct 13, 2014)

ke onda soy de Mexico, soy tecnico en mecatronica y en refrigeracion industrial, proximamente Ing. enm mecatronica en diciembre, estoy disponible en lo ke les pueda ayuda


----------



## cofer (Oct 13, 2014)

Hola a todos, me llamo Fernando, soy de Buenos Aires (Rca. Argentina) y estoy aquí para aprender y colaborar en lo que pueda.

Un saludo cordial para todos.


----------



## Khike (Oct 13, 2014)

Saludos desde España me incorporo con vosotros para aprender de Electrónica Gracias.


----------



## Gabriel Behorck (Oct 13, 2014)

¡Hola a tod@s! Me llamo Gabriel y soy de México. Soy técnico en Electrónica Industrial y actualmente estudio la Ingeniería en Telemática y aquí estamos para lo que podamos ayudar, aunque creo que es más probable que yo aprenda de ustedes jejeje Saludos.


----------



## baro (Oct 13, 2014)

Hola, soy Chileno,me encanta la Electrónica.Espero también ser un aporte para este foro


----------



## klixtro (Oct 14, 2014)

Hola que tal a todos, soy de México, estoy estudiando la carrera de Ingeniería Mecatronica y pues en lo que pueda ayudar con todo gusto. y pues cuando tenga dudas les agradecería que me dieran sus opiniones. y espero aprender mucho en este foro...


----------



## Miguelcorza (Oct 14, 2014)

Es interesante leer como varios son estudiantes en Ing. Mecatrónica ya que yo también soy uno de ellos Jaja


----------



## MEI (Oct 14, 2014)

hola a todos desde Colombia soy un colegas mas de ustedes gracias por aceptarme


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (Oct 14, 2014)

Buenas soy Luis, estudié Ingeniería Industrial y aunque ando  un poco verde me  interesa mucho el tema de la electrónica,

Saludos,


----------



## JuanLeantec (Oct 15, 2014)

Buenas soy Juan, soy electrónico y trabajo como electrónico. Me uno al foro para aprender y compartir mis conocimientos. Un saludo a todos


----------



## lokilloz (Oct 15, 2014)

BUENAS DESDE ALICANTE!!!, despues de mucho sufrir con la pregunta de verificacion ya estoy dentro!


----------



## GIRALDO (Oct 15, 2014)

Soy nuevo en este campo de la electrónica, en especial con arduino, ME APASIONA ESTO


----------



## rep (Oct 15, 2014)

hola soy estefany estudiante de ing en automática industrial!!!!


----------



## lu3eja (Oct 15, 2014)

Hola, Soy Joel. Radioaficionado argentino, músico y con afinidad con la electrónica. Un cordial saludo a todos!!!
LU3EJA


----------



## janavax (Oct 15, 2014)

Hola. Soy Julio Navas R. Ingeniero Electricista de la UCV, Venezuela. Tomé materia de electrónica pero hace mucho tiempo. Actualmente estoy en el área de automatización industrial.


----------



## OguerPingU (Oct 15, 2014)

Hola que tal, soy Oguer (si es mi nombre) y estudio y amo la electronica y me meti aqui para que me pudieran ayudar cunado tenga dudas y con los conocimientos que gane ayudar a los que lleguen despues de mi, estoy en la prepa actualmente y pues espero ser bienvenido ><


----------



## dazanes (Oct 16, 2014)

Hola saludos a todos/as.

Me llamo David, gracias por este foro tan interesante, espero poder ayudar y aprender...

Soy electromecánico de mantenimiento industrial...también tengo nociones en redes informaticas.


----------



## Sopla (Oct 16, 2014)

Hola a todos! 

Mi nombre es Oscar, y soy un estudiante de un ciclo superior llamado DESARROLLO DE PRODUCTOS ELECTRÓNICOS. 

Aun me queda un mundo por aprender y espero que todos vosotros me ayudeis! jeje 

Un saludo.


----------



## carlos2172 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Carlos, soy de Venezuela. Estudiante de ingeniería de sistemas pero aficionado en esto de la electrónica. Me entretiene mucho ver como funcionan los aparatos y si puedo repararlos yo mismo.

Saludos!


----------



## jackson94 (Oct 16, 2014)

Buenas a todos. Aqui estoy como un buen amante de la electronica: para aprender cada dia más.
Encantado de participar en esta gran comunidad y de aportar en lo que pueda. He subido dos proyectos en mi perfil, me gustaria que opinasen para asi aprender más si cabe. saludos!!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/jackson94/


----------



## casike (Oct 16, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Jonathan, hace unos años que curse el ciclo medio de equipos electronico de consumo, de siempre me ha gustado la reparacion y experimentar, llevo tiempo siguiendo el foro pero nunca he posteado nada, espero aprender y aportar mi granito de arena en todo lo que se pueda, muy buena comunidad, un saludo desde canarias


----------



## Pabloml (Oct 16, 2014)

Buenas, mi nombre es Pablo, soy de Argentina y desde chico me gusta la electrónica y el sonido sobre todo, Saludos


----------



## jrafael (Oct 17, 2014)

hola a todos soy Rafael estudiante de electronica y espero poder aperender y ayudar    , saludos desde la baja sur


----------



## osca22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Mi nombre es José Luis, soy informático, soy de España y me gusta cacharrear con todo lo eléctrico y electrónico. No me gusta tirar nada a la basura, todo se puede reutilizar. Motores, led's, conectores, etc. Si se puede recuperar de un desguace, no hay que comprarlo. Me gustan los retos y soy bastante tozudo, hasta que no lo consigo, no paro, auqneu me cueste mucho.


----------



## joyaca (Oct 17, 2014)

hola amigos mi nombre es Jose soy tecnico elctronico soy nuevo en este foro y espero poder compartir ideas .


----------



## PHelectronica (Oct 17, 2014)

Hola Chicos Gracias por Dejarme unir a este agradable sitio, soy de buenos Aires ingeniero Electrónico estoy a su entera disposición. Saludos


----------



## cleocleo (Oct 18, 2014)

Hola a todos!

Muy feliz de unirme a esta comunidad. Estudio ingeniería electrónica y además me encanta como hobby. Este es uno de los foros que más me gustan, así que pienso empezar a participar en él!

Saludos,
Cleo


----------



## bric (Oct 18, 2014)

Holaaa!!

Hola!! 
esta como buena esta comunidad


----------



## leyton casta (Oct 18, 2014)

Hola a todos...
mi nombre es jhon Leyton y soy estudiante de ing. Mecatrónica
espero poder colaborarles en lo que pueda


----------



## ambrosio videla (Oct 18, 2014)

hola colegas soy tecnico reparador de equipos electronicos en mis momentos libres aficionado a los pic estoy en un proyecto de matris de led  rgb y quiero implementarle un teclado lo cual meesta costando un poco habra algun ejemplo en assembler que me oriente un poco , la matris es de 8 x 64 rgb


----------



## jhan274525 (Oct 18, 2014)

hola mi nombre es  jhan carlos actualmente estoy estudiando ing electronica aca en mi pais colombia, muy bueno este foro. espero aprender un poco mas de lo que se de ustdes y sus experiencias asi como les puedo aportar de lo que se. gracias por permitirme estar aca.


----------



## jipty (Oct 18, 2014)

*hola a todos los mienbros de foro mi nombre es Ivan Putoy, soy estudiante de una carrera tecnica de electronica espero aprender mucho de nuestro foro saludos a todos desde nicaragua*


----------



## acebuche (Oct 19, 2014)

Hola a todos, me llamo Juan y soy jubilado. Aficionado al bricolage y conocimientos muy elementales en electronica. Pero si en algo puedo ayudar, aqui estoy.


----------



## Rodney (Oct 19, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Rodney estudiante de Ing.Mecatronica.
Espero aprender con todos los conocimientos de este gran foro


----------



## cristiaw (Oct 19, 2014)

hola mi nombre es christian aficionado a la electornica y los microcontroladores ATMEL linea 8082

Si necesitan algo avisenme.

Saludos
Christian


----------



## mapatipiapas (Oct 20, 2014)

Hola soy matias y llegue aca de casualidad. Ojala pueda aportar mucho. Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2014)

*Tengan su  Bienvenida todos los Nuevos ! *


----------



## PeritoFer (Oct 20, 2014)

Hola a todos!

He descubierto este foro, tiene muy buena pinta!

Un saludo!


----------



## TEJERINGAS (Oct 20, 2014)

Hola, Soy Carlos y retomo después de muchos años , con muchas dudas y muchas ganas. 

Espero ponerme al dia pronto y colaborar en lo que este en mi mano.

Un saludo


----------



## Judiu (Oct 20, 2014)

Hola me llamo Fredy soy estudiante de Ing. Electromecanica, espero poder ayudar en algo y pues aprender mucho mas.


----------



## baro (Oct 20, 2014)

Hola a todos y todas...soy chileno,estudie electrónica en la Universidad Técnica del Estado hace ya varios años,quiero seguir aprendiendo(actualizarme).Espero ser un aporte para ustedes.


----------



## riccow (Oct 21, 2014)

hola, soy de Argentina, tengo 16 años y me encanta la electronica. Espero aprender y si puedo ayudar.


----------



## cablerojo (Oct 21, 2014)

Ola compañeros ,Soy nuevo y entro con muchas ganas. Mi nombre es Diego y soy de Huelva, España.
Espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden .saludos a todos desde Huelva


----------



## kbzongt (Oct 21, 2014)

Hola amigos! Soy Alberto Barrera, Nuevo por aca,  soy de Santiago de Chile. Espero poder aportar, Saludos!!


----------



## mekatro (Oct 21, 2014)

hola soy César estoy estudiando Ing. Mecatrónica.


----------



## fransisco53 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hola Cesar bienvenido a este grupo


----------



## Paloma Sonnet (Oct 21, 2014)

Hola, soy Paloma, tengo una duda, me dejaron hacer un contador del 0-9 usando el 74LS93, no sé cómo hacerlo, podría alguien decirme cómo.


----------



## Miguelcorza (Oct 21, 2014)

Paloma Sonnet dijo:


> Hola, soy Paloma, tengo una duda, me dejaron hacer un contador del 0-9 usando el 74LS93, no sé cómo hacerlo, podría alguien decirme cómo.



Hola paloma, un circuito contador con un 74LS93 es muy sencillo, puedes encontrar en imágenes de google esquemáticos ya armados para que te orientes con las conexiones de los circuitos. Igual y para cualquier duda aquí estamos, saludos


----------



## rodolfo9307 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hola Soy Rodolfo Hdez  estudiante de ingenieria 
En Electricidad y Automatizacion de Mexico SLP


----------



## sagolpa (Oct 22, 2014)

Hola a Todos mi nombre es Federico, tengo 24 años y estudio el 2 año de la carrera de Sonido en Vivo. Saludos!!


----------



## fransisco53 (Oct 22, 2014)

compañeros si podemos compartir en este foro seria exelente,saludos.


----------



## gml0426 (Oct 22, 2014)

bueno colegas me nombro gustavo   gml0426, soy tecnico electronica me gusta  la actividad y me dedico a la reparacion de equipos electronicos. siempre es bueno aportar y participar en los foros de este tipo y en este sitio en español porque se aprende mucho y se dan aportes a los demas y eso es importante para todos. saludos y aunque estoy limitado en el acceso a internet, siempre buscare la forma de lograr entrar a este sitio a consultas o respuestas.


----------



## perazajp (Oct 22, 2014)

saludos compañeros gracias por dejar entrar a este foro,


----------



## fransisco53 (Oct 22, 2014)

como estan compañeros saludos a todos los del foro.


----------



## D Y R (Oct 22, 2014)

Hola que tal soy eduardo de perú muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda que me pudieran brindar


----------



## davidalexander (Oct 22, 2014)

Soy David Alexander Patiño Camargo, estoy aprendiendo y espero colaborar en lo que pueda


----------



## Taiora86 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hola!
Soy Daniel, tengo 24 años y estoy aquí para ayudar y para recibir ayuda!
Un saludo a todos los colegas!


----------



## Miguelcorza (Oct 22, 2014)

Tinchomura dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, excelente foro e iniciativa. Mi nombre es Martín, soy de Capital tengo 34 pirulos



Que es un pirulo? Mi chavo..


----------



## FEROS68 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Oscar Cuenca, estudiante de tecnología en comunicaciones inlambricas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2014)

Tinchomura dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, excelente foro e iniciativa. Mi nombre es Martín, soy de Capital tengo 34 pirulos


 


Miguelcorza dijo:


> Que es un pirulo? Mi chavo..


 
Pirulos son años en Argentino básico : Significado de *regionalismos* usados en el foro

Bienvenidos !


----------



## flamz (Oct 23, 2014)

Hola Saludos mucho gusto, mi nombre es Carlos Tejeda Soy de Mexico y Estudie ing. Sistemas computacionales, es todo un honor ser miembro del foro, me considero atraido enormemte por la electronica aprendo rapido y me gusta mucho gracias por su atencion saludos


----------



## agustinperez123 (Oct 23, 2014)

hola  a todos
Un saludo a todos


----------



## ROELME (Oct 23, 2014)

Un placer poder participar nuevamente en el foro...ABRAZO A TODOS,..


----------



## fransisco53 (Oct 23, 2014)

Exelente compañeros soy tecnico en electronica actualizado y ya llevo 40 años de trabajo jajajajaja


----------



## cries (Oct 23, 2014)

Hola soy Cristian De Argentina soy técnico mecánico y me interesa mucho la electrónica


----------



## ingcivic (Oct 23, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Domingo soy Ingeniero Civil eléctrico aficionado a la electrónica y me gustaría compartir conocimientos en áreas de interes, muchas gracias


----------



## reinaldo1460 (Oct 24, 2014)

saludos cordiales
me llamo rey ,soy ing civil y graduado de tecnico electronico,me gustaria compartir criterios con ustedes
saludos


----------



## miguelandresej (Oct 24, 2014)

Saludos a todos,me llamo Miguel,soy tecnologo en mecatronica,soy de Colombia, me gusta mucho la electronica y la automatizacion industrial, es un placer hacer parte de esta excelente pagina.


----------



## dagervi (Oct 24, 2014)

buenas
soy gerardo, estudiante de ingeniería electrónica de la u. distrital de Colombia, y pues bueno vengo a aportaren sobre las cosas que conozco conocimientos


----------



## Samarkanda (Oct 24, 2014)

Buenas noches, se que hace tiempo que me registré, pero entre unas cosas y otras no había tenido tiempo de pasarme a saludar.

Saludos.


----------



## Holala (Oct 24, 2014)

Buenas noches, encantado de estar en este gran foro .


----------



## grea0672 (Oct 24, 2014)

Muy buenas. 
 Soy Gregario desde santo domingo soy nuevo en esto pero me apasiona este campo y quiero aprender junto a ustedes.
Gracias. .


----------



## Holala (Oct 25, 2014)

hola , encantado de estar en este gran foro.


----------



## pedro19 (Oct 25, 2014)

esta pagina es muy buena , ayuda mucho en cuestion de aprendizaje para s que estamos empezando en electronica
que gran pagina de foro electronica


----------



## Ardutronico (Oct 25, 2014)

Hola, soy nuevo aquí, la pregunta difícil, pero ya he entrado. Agradecería que me contestasen rápido, pues soy muy impaciente.


----------



## algil (Oct 25, 2014)

Hola 
Me llamo Algil y soy ingeniero electrónico en electromedicina. He visto que tenéis temas interesantes y me gustaría colaborar tanto para aportar algunos de mis conocimientos como para completarlos con algunos de vuestros relatos porque cada día se aprende algo nuevo.
Un saludo para todos


----------



## diegorasp (Oct 26, 2014)

Hola a todos, no se si la forma de redactar la presentación es esta, disculpen si no lo es.
Soy técnico eléctromecánico, y como tal, mi formación en electrónica no es la que hubiese querido de modo que me he puesto a investigar un poco pasa suplir mis huecos.
Si alguien tiene consultas sobre máquinas de coser, es mi especialidad.
Les agradezco a todos la buena predisposición para compartir sus conocimientos y quedo a la recíproca si alguien necesita de los míos.
Saludos a todos


----------



## raleortiz (Oct 26, 2014)

hola amigos me llamo Alejandro, Colombia ciudad Cali soy aficionado a la electrónica de accesorios automotriz (Gps tracker, Gps Radio, Alarmas, Plantas de sonido, Etc.) cualquier inquietud haré lo posible para responderla, también me interesa el tema de energía no convencional (paneles solares como solución para el hogar).
Otro de los temas de interés es la programación JAVA y microcontroladores.


----------



## SANAGUIRRE (Oct 26, 2014)

Hola,
Soy aficionado a la electronica y en especial a las radios antiguas.
soy electricista de profesión y deseo aprender y reparar alguna radio que tengo.
saludos Santi.


----------



## francisco0017 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hola a todos, Mi nombre es Francisco. Soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica residente en Perú. Como todos los aqui registrados en este foro me interesa el mundo de la electrónica y sus bondades. Espero poder aprender mucho de ustedes y también poder colaborar en lo que pueda.
Gracias


----------



## matiluchi (Oct 27, 2014)

Buenas a todos, Soy Matias, me gusta la electronica, lo uso como hobbye y en esta pagina encontre muchisima informacion que me ayudo. Espero serles util como ustedes lo fueron para mi.

P.D.: Nunca intenten responder la pregunta de "RT" con la calculadora de windows


----------



## christian17 (Oct 27, 2014)

Holas a todos mi nombre es Christian. Soy de Perú-lima y me gusta la electrónica,pero mas la parte de sonido si todo lo referente a sonido. 
Me gustaría que me recibieran como un miembro mas en su grupo "gracias"


----------



## zdiego84 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hola amigos desde ya un gusto pertenecer a esta comunidad gracias a los aportes he crecido mucho y ahora es tiempo de compartir los conocimientos adquiridos


----------



## eremita (Oct 27, 2014)

Hola a todos.  Soy eremita y en forma optimista, trataré de aportar al foro lo que sea necesario para que haya una armónica relación de compartir conocimientos.  Hasta luego.


----------



## Angel Huapalla (Oct 27, 2014)

Bienvenidos al foro Christian17, Zdiego84 y Eremita, todos los aportes por mas pequeños son importantes, espero que encuentren lo que buscan, lo mas importante es compartir y debatir. Un abrazo


----------



## tomdue (Oct 28, 2014)

hola a todos 
un saludo


----------



## Arpeto (Oct 28, 2014)

Buenos días a todos compañeros:
Soy nuevo en el foro,encantado de conocernos.
Tengo grado medio de equipos electrónicos de consumo y superior de desarrollo de prototipos electrónicos,hace ya unos años,y aunque he seguido haciendo mis cosillas por casa porque me gusta mucho,desgraciadamente no he podido aplicarlo mucho a mi trabajo,así que cuando tengo alguna duda...no se muy bien por donde tirar,estoy un poco oxidadillo,así que espero prosperar aquí y encontrar ayuda sobre alguna cuestión.

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tecniks (Oct 28, 2014)

Hola a todos: soy de Córdoba, Argentina tengo 53 años, tecnico electrónico y me gustaria aprender a programar


----------



## vicentito (Oct 28, 2014)

Hola me llamo vicente, soy tecnico electronico y soy nuevo en el foro. Saludos!!!


----------



## oORoccoOo (Oct 28, 2014)

Hola a Todos desde hace tiempo estoy en este foro, pero esta vez ya es hora de dar un granito de arena para todos los proyectos que deseen realizar, saludos desde Peru


----------



## chema alanis (Oct 28, 2014)

Hola a todos mi nombre es jose maria ramos estudio ing. mecatronica en leon gto. Mexico soy nuevo en el foro.. saludoss..


----------



## sergio2910 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hola buen día soy sergio2910 soy ING. en Mecatrónica
cual quier cosa ya saben..


----------



## 2n3055 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hola me llamo Daniel, soy tecnico electronico me dedico al servicio tecnico en electronica  y tengo un negocio instalado hace 20 años. Saludos!!!


----------



## alzalatorre (Oct 29, 2014)

Hola a todos, espero aprender mucho de este foro que me parece buenisimo


----------



## mar9celo3 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy estudiante de ingeniería civil electrónica y estudio en chile, espero poder ayudar y aprender con esta gran comunidad.

Saludos.


----------



## elasca (Oct 30, 2014)

Hola, no se nada de electronica por eso me uno a esta comunidad que puede ayudarme a resolver dudas para algun cacharrito que tenga que hacerme.


----------



## elargenuru (Oct 30, 2014)

hola a todos  soy marcelo lopez  , trabajo en electronica y fisica , reparo gradores en establecimientos agropecuarios , lcd  etc ,aficionado a la fisica cuantica  , saludos a todos por aca desde argentina


----------



## caruni69 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hola, soy Claudio de Mendoza, Argentina, había visitado varias veces el Foro por información, veo que está muy bueno así que decidí crearme una cuenta. Estoy a punto de recibirme de Ing. en Telecomunicaciones, pero además de eso me apasiona el audio. Espero poder aportar al foro en lo que esté a mi alcance.


----------



## victormjg (Oct 30, 2014)

Hola soy VICTOR. me apasiona mucho la electrónica, espero aprender y de igual manera aportar todo mi conocimiento con los foros.
saludos desde Colombia......


----------



## salson (Oct 30, 2014)

Hola a todos, me encanta la electrónica y espero aportar tanto como pueda recibir. Un saludo


----------



## Strong81 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hola soy tecnico electronico , me interesa la parte digital, la industral, programacion y resolver problemas, estudio mecatronica y desde  ya 
muchas gracias por la informacion y sus aportes 
saludos desde Salta Argentina.


----------



## GreenArrow (Oct 31, 2014)

Hola soy Técnico en telecomunicaciones de conalep y próximamente entrare a ingeniería mecatronica
Saludos Mochis sin. Mex.


----------



## adolfobeltran (Oct 31, 2014)

hola amigos soy nuevo en esto, espero aprender mucho con vuestros aportes, tengo como lema que el conocimiento es de la humanidad, muchas gracias saludos a todos


----------



## jhon rodriguez16 (Oct 31, 2014)

hola todos soy tecnologo en electronica con 12 años de esperiencia en lo que les pueda ayudar me lo hacen saber colegas 
saludos a todos amigos


----------



## Miguicacc (Oct 31, 2014)

Hola soy Miguicacc , soy nuevo en esto , no estudio nada relacionado con la electronica , Solamente quiero aprender el armado de bafles y sus interiores ya sea plaquetas divisoras de frecuencia , crossover . Y exterior tambien armar un amplificador pero bueno soy nuevo y me interesaria aprender . Saludos a todos


----------



## Luisa Guzman (Oct 31, 2014)

Hola, soy nueva en el foro. Estudio Ingeniería de Telecomunicaciones y me gustaría aprender mucho de todos y compartir mis conocimientos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 1, 2014)

Bienvenidos a Foros de Electrónica. 

No se olviden de pasar por aquí.







*Reglas generales de uso del foro
*
*Normas de Participación*​


----------



## gianclau (Nov 1, 2014)

Hola a  todos, un saludo cordial desde Argentina y gracias por recibirme en el foro!!


----------



## DeadLine (Nov 1, 2014)

Hola buenas, espero aprender sobre electronica y poder ayudar en la medida de lo posible.saludos desde Venezuela.


----------



## Pepememe (Nov 1, 2014)

Hola a todos espero que esten bien soy José Manuel, estudiante de electrónica y resido en México, soy nuevo por aqui y me uní a este foro para poder conversar y aprender acerca de esta rama que me gusta mucho. Cabe decir que soy principiante y es por eso que estoy aqui con ustedes formando parte de esta gran comunidad. Ayudaré en lo que sea posible.
Sin mas que decir, de antemano reciban un cordial saludo de parte mia  y espero poder llevarme muy bien con ustedes, gracias.


----------



## laj (Nov 1, 2014)

Hola  tengo 12 años no estudie electronica pero me gusta hacer transmisores y receptores de onda corta y otros circuitos de radio. Desde buenos aires, llamado general en los 40 metros a lo CQ.
73´s


----------



## Panzuela (Nov 1, 2014)

Hola!!  me gusta la electornica y estoy aqui para aprender


----------



## Blickert (Nov 1, 2014)

Un saludo para todos los usuarios del foro, soy aficionado a la electrónica y me he registrado para intentar aprender algo mas sobre este teme que me apasiona.


----------



## gregory49 (Nov 1, 2014)

Buenas noches me llamo Gregory y soy aficionado a todo lo que es la electrónica y espero poder aprender a travez de vosotros gracias


----------



## netnerea (Nov 2, 2014)

Hola, soy técnico en electrónica, aunque hace años que no tocaba nada de este mundo. Estoy aquí para recuperar mi gran afición y ayudar en lo que pueda.


----------



## prdss2000 (Nov 2, 2014)

Saludos a todos en el foro listo para aprender y compartir


----------



## LuichiBCN (Nov 2, 2014)

Hola a todos!
Mi nombre es José Luís y llevo en esto de la electrónica unos 35 años. Aquí estoy para seguir aprendiendo y para ayudar a quien lo necesite.
Un saludo.


----------



## marianojanssen (Nov 2, 2014)

Hola a todos son Mariano. Estudio electronica en la secundaria y estpy comenzando a aprender acerca de este mundo


----------



## Gnotec (Nov 2, 2014)

Buenas soy estudiante de electrónica en Peru, estoy seguro que aprenderé mucho por acá y que también compartiré lo aprendido.


----------



## jorditr (Nov 3, 2014)

Hola a todos.
Mi nombre es Jordi, y la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de electrónica, por eso he ingresado en este foro a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
Muchas gracias a todos, un saludo


----------



## impa1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hola a todos

Soy Andres, tengo conocimientos basicos en electronica y me encantaría poder aprender lo mas que pueda en este foro, realizaría los aportes que pudiese en lo que es la electronica automotriz, realizo desinmovilizaciones, potenciacion automotriz, reparacion de ecus, reprogramacion de tableros digitales, recuperacion de modulos de airbag de autos chocados, abs etc, en fin todo lo relacionado con la electronica automotriz.

Muchas gracias a todos, saludos


----------



## katherine1D (Nov 3, 2014)

holla soy de bogota
espero me ayuden y poder ayudar con todos los proyectos de electronica


----------



## ciberman98 (Nov 3, 2014)

Comunicaciones y Electrónica. Hola! Aunque he visitado varias veces este foro y me ha ayudado mucho, aun no he realizado ningún aporte; estoy en la mejor disposición para compartir información. Saludos.


----------



## Alexgallo91 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hola, soy Alexgallo91 Ing. en Computacion, espero ayudar y mucho gusto =D


----------



## aron2003 (Nov 4, 2014)

Buenas, ví luz y entré.


----------



## marius1962 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hola a todos,
Soy Màrius de Barcelona , España, soy aficionado a la electrónica, me a parecido genial el foro, gracias por aceptarme .


----------



## alex20014 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hola soy de colombia en este momento soy estudiante de ingeniería electromecánica me encanta el tema de la electrónica en especial la relacionada con temas de potencia; gracias por aceptarme para hacer parte de este grupo.....  espero también poderles colaborar....


----------



## jhonny6721 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hola, soy jhonny6721. Soy colombiano, y apenas estoy ingresando en el mundo de la electrónica, orientada a los microcontroladores.


----------



## miguelvhrok (Nov 5, 2014)

Hola, soy Miguel estamos aqui para aprender, indagar, cuestionar y compartir conocimiento... Suerte A todos!!


----------



## fierimed (Nov 5, 2014)

Hola, miembros de la comunidad. Todo comenzó hace unos años, cuando en una librería de viejo, conseguí 6 volúmenes del curso de enseñanza electrónica de Philco. Y de allí empecé el duro camino del auto aprendizaje, que todavía continúa. Disimulen si por allí pregunto algo que parezca obvio para los avanzados, pero prefiero hacerlo y aprender. Un cordial saludo


----------



## frannrg (Nov 5, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Francisca soy de chile y actualmente soy estudiante de ingeniería. Espero aprender mucho de ustedes.
Saludos


----------



## Maxiedward (Nov 5, 2014)

Buenas, me llamo Edward y soy de venezuela, stoy studiando ingenieria en computacion. Encontre ste foro investigando sobre microcontroladores ya que la materia me esta resultando dificultosa, spero puedan brindarme su ayuda y aprender en el proceso.

Saludos.


----------



## JUL2014 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hola soy Julio de Venezuela, soy técnico en Electromedicina, me interesa mucho el tema del sonido y todo lo relacionado. Me anote en el foro porque hay mucha gente con mucho conocimiento y espero ampliar mi experiencia  en el tema. Gracias


----------



## aluman1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Adrian soy de México y al igual que todos me apasiona la electrónica aunque soy técnico automotriz y pues ahora esta muy relacionado ambos ramos. Se que Aprenderé mucho aquí con ustedes y tambié compartiré al foro algo de lo poco que conozco. Grs.


----------



## czarccs (Nov 6, 2014)

Saludos, Por aquí me encuentro para aprender y aportar mi grano de arena en este gran foro.


----------



## doctorhd (Nov 6, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy de Chile, espero aprender mucho de todos ustedes, siempre me a gustado la electrónica y creo que este es el lugar indicado para profundizar mis conocimientos, desde ya muchas gracias por su tiempo y experiencias.
Un saludo y un gran abrazo a todos...


----------



## alexnar (Nov 6, 2014)

Hola a todos los del foro, me suscribi hace tiempo pero por factor tiempo no pude estar en foro comentando tanto de la tecnología, un saludos a todos nuevamente, desde La Paz, Bolivia.


----------



## tera3305 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Tera y mi carrera es ingenieria de informático. Quiero aprender más aqui en el foro. Saludos a todos.


----------



## gordo 10 (Nov 7, 2014)

hola a todos, me emociona la Electrónica apenas me inicio en la programación de pic en este foro son muy generosos con sus conocimientos, Gracias por compartir.


----------



## ivonnea (Nov 7, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Ivonne, soy Ing. Industrial y de Sistemas, me uní al foro ya que al cursar las materias de Circuitos y Electrónica me intereso mucho el tema y espero continuar aprendiendo. 
Gracias


----------



## Galillo (Nov 7, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Galo, soy de Murcia (España), y me gusta mucho la electrónica y quiero aprender y ayudar en lo que pueda.
Un saludo


----------



## cirilo71 (Nov 7, 2014)

hola  buenos dias. amigo soy de venezuela. y esto se nota interesante.  por aquello de los circuitos  de seguridad o para seguridad a nivel de sensores..  bueno en fin espero resolver algunas dudas..  gracias...


----------



## erdiego7 (Nov 7, 2014)

Buenas,
Soy nuevo por aquí tengo titulación en instalaciones eléctricas y automáticas y me llama bastante la atención el mundo de la electrónica, me gustaría aprender con ustedes.

Saludos!


----------



## jrvasquezb (Nov 7, 2014)

Saludos a todos los miembros del foro desde Venezuela.


----------



## Falcon2402 (Nov 7, 2014)

Buenas,
Soy nuevo en el foro, estudiante de ingeniería electrónica desde México, Saludos


----------



## acavaminombre (Nov 7, 2014)

Hola , soy nuevo en el foro , soy estudiante de electrónica. Saludos desde GBA Zona sur , Buenos Aires


----------



## labjcb (Nov 7, 2014)

hola a todos soy tecnico en electronica y me dedico a la repareacion de rma de computacion desde ya un abrazo fraterno y gracias a ustedes por existir espero yo tambien colaborar en algo desde ya muchas gracias a todos


----------



## cons13 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hola a todos, estoy estudiando electrónica de telecomunicaciones y espero aprender mucho de este foro.
Saludos


----------



## huascarmartinez (Nov 8, 2014)

Hola a todos y todas, soy aficionado a la electronica desde hace tanto tiempo que no recuerdo. La abandoné por la profesión de electromecánica pero ahora quiero retomar mi mas querido hobbie y trataré de ponerme al dia lo mas pronto posible.
Saludos a tod@s


----------



## Ing Rito Gomez (Nov 8, 2014)

Muchas gracias por aceptarme mi nombre es Ing Rito Gomez me dedico a la reparacion de equipo electronico desde 1994 espero poder contribuir con todos ustedes saludos


----------



## manosgrandes (Nov 9, 2014)

Hola. Gracias por aceptarme en el foro y por promover la divulgación del conocimiento. Me llamo Pepe y soy de Madrid. Saludos para toda la comunidad.


----------



## tarra13 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hola a todos! Espero que pueda ser de ayuda con sus dudas y que me ayuden con las mias. Un saludo


----------



## charlilhc (Nov 9, 2014)

Hola a Todos mi nombre es Carlos Marussich, soy de Buenos Aires Argentina, gracias por aceptarme en la Comunidad, me arrimo a Ustedes con el fin de aprender con toda humildad y sin la menor intención de abusar de Vuestra generosidad


----------



## cesaryatodoexiste (Nov 9, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es cesar y me apasiona mucho la electronica, siempre he visto los temas de esta pagina y me parecieron geniales desde que los vi, hasta ahora no me habia registrado, este es un gran foro de ayuda en cuestiones electronicas y a mi tambien me gusta ayudar.


----------



## over93 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hola soy franco, vivo en cordoba, argentina y soy estudiante de ing electronica en la utn. Me interesa mucho el sonido y estoy aca para aprender. Saludos


----------



## cooper7397 (Nov 10, 2014)

Estudiante de ingenieria mecatronica Universidad Nacional de Colombia
17 años


----------



## cazador50 (Nov 10, 2014)

Buenas a todos estudiante de Ing en sistemas computacionales pero apasionado por la electronica....

 Saludos


----------



## avilla (Nov 10, 2014)

hola, me parece un gran foro para los manitas.
Un saludo


----------



## mofc1974 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi  nombre es Manuel, soy Ing. en electrónica ,siempre he dicho que todos los días de la vida se aprende algo nuevo, así como también se debe ayudar a los que la necesiten.

Saludos


----------



## DOCTOR D (Nov 10, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Diego. No soy técnico pero tengo algunos conocimientos básicos sobre electrónica y en varias ocasiones he podido reparar cosas. Saludos.


----------



## anpajo (Nov 10, 2014)

Hola a todos. Estoy muy entusiasmado con este foro, espero poder aprender mucho. Soy un simple aficionado a la música que quiere aprender lo máximo posible sobre audio.

Saludos


----------



## FORTINO123 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hola a todos los que forman parte de este increible blog, soy fanatico de la programacion, deseo aprender de ustedes y complementar lo que estudio gracias!!


----------



## jaochoam (Nov 11, 2014)

buen dia a todos. ya tengo tiempo estudiando de los proyectos dudas y sugerencias que surgen en este foro, es muy educativo por lo que espero seguir aprendiendo y trasmitir lo poco que se. saludos a todos


----------



## gonzalito32 (Nov 11, 2014)

Buenas tardes a todos . Muy buen foro! . sigan asiii , Gracias!


----------



## bozo1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hola me presento en el foro con todos los participantes soy técnico en electrónica en reparación de modulos automotrices cuento con bastante información al respecto asi como diagramas y remplazo para algunos elementos críticos de estas espero servirles y a la vez aprender de ustedes


----------



## ismael electronics (Nov 11, 2014)

hola como estan todo los colegas de la electronica estamos aqui para compartir ideas y esperiencias  tengo doce años de esperiencias mi pasion es el car audio y eletronica en general buenas todos mano a la obra


----------



## Mrencko (Nov 11, 2014)

Yo estudio ingeniería eléctrica pero por como esta avanzando la tecnologia hay que saber de todo un poco aunque no este estrictamente relacionado al plan de estudios, sin mas que decir me despido


----------



## ElectronicaChile (Nov 12, 2014)

Buenas noches, Soy rodrigo, desde Santiago de Chile, soy técnico en electrónica (Audio y video) estoy listo para enseñar y aprender mas, saludos compañeros!


----------



## Bonabie (Nov 12, 2014)

Hola Mi nombre es Larissa, Soy estudiante de Ing electronica en Alemania.


----------



## Alhokar (Nov 12, 2014)

hola, como están todos. soy aficionado de la electrónica de automóviles, e aprendido bastante con mis experiencias, tengo mucho que compartir, al mismo tiempo espero aprender mucho de ustedes y el foro en conjunto.
saludos.


----------



## lkdt (Nov 12, 2014)

Buenas tardes:

Aterrizo en este foro de rebote: Un familiar me ha regalado una radio de válvulas que no funciona. Como me gusta enredar quiero encontrar la avería y solucionarla. Los detalles van al subforo correspondiente. Aquí solamente me queda daros las gracias por vuestra acogida y desear llegar a ser -en algún momento- una ayuda en lugar de una carga.

un cordial saludo, 

lkdt


----------



## camilo agredo (Nov 12, 2014)

hola soy camilo y estudio mecatronica y espero servirle


----------



## Rodri22 (Nov 12, 2014)

Buenas que tal!!! me llamo Rodrigo, soy de Paraná capital de la provincia de Entre Ríos, Argentina. Tengo casi 27 años y soy estudiante de 3er año de Ing. en Electrónica (si ya se estoy atrasado jaja, pero bueno por trabajo y algunos traspiés en la facultad hicieron que me atrasara). Di hace un año aproximadamente con este foro, venia leyéndolo hasta que hoy decidí incorporarme. Bueno eso es todo, espero aprender mucho y tratar de ayudar en lo que pueda. Saludos!!!


----------



## hery730122 (Nov 12, 2014)

HOLA espero aprender micho de ustedes ya que yo no se de electronica, gracias.


----------



## avilla (Nov 13, 2014)

hola, me parece un gran foro para los manitas.
Un saludo


----------



## Troyn2014 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hola a todos,
Soy Robe de Cuba, y soy un gran aficionado de la electrónica. He repasado algunas cosas por acá y la verdad estoy muy a gusto con los temas tratados y el esfuerzo y profesionalidad de los que ofrecen sus conocimientos a los demás. Muchas gracias por aceptarme en este foro. No puedo conectarme muy seguido pero me mantengo al tanto.
Una de las cosas que hacen pasar trabajo a uno es que existen muchas páginas datasheet de componentes, pero hay que acceder a ellas para verificar y a mi a veces se me dificulta conectarme. Aunque la pregunta no va aquí, me gustaría saber si existe alguna base de datos descargable para estos componentes, bueno un saludo a todos

ah! se me pasó, me suscribí estando en España, sólo que ahora estoy en Cuba, una vez más mis saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2014)

Puedes editar tu perfil y cambiar tu Ubicación 

Bienvenido !


----------



## liusban86 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hola soy Liusban estudie electrónica y informática espero poder ayudarlos a todos

Hola a todos soy Liusban de Cuba 

E estado revisando las respuestas y las preguntas en esta página de foro electrónico y todo está muy interesante hoy es mi primer día aquí y mi primer pregunta, soy  electrónico pero en el mundo de la televisión no tengo mucha experiencia y tengo una pregunta tengo un televisor plasma de 42 pulgadas Marca VIZIO el mismo se ve súper bien y el audio se escucha de lo mejor, pero tiene un problema cuando lleva un rato conectado emite un ruido un poco incomodo como si fuera las láminas de un transformador pero los que tiene en la fuente interna son de ferrita, ya lo abrí haber si tenía algo suelto o algo despegado o soldaduras frías pero todo está en orden en otros foros se comenta que casi siempre son unas bobinas que tienen para eliminar ruidos pero están con él pegamento y la pasta original, no le encontré filtros a simple vista dañados pero quiero saber si cambiándole todos los filtros de la fuente interna puede que se elimine este problema me gusta enfrentarme a problemas así porque son retos buenos para saber de dónde salen los problemas realmente, este televisor estaba en los estados unidos funcionando de lo mejor y se trajo al  Ecuador y desde que se conectó aquí empezó poco a poco a emitir este ruido, de antemano quedo agradecido por haber encontrado este foro y por su atención y ayuda que me puedan prestar.


----------



## pecarde (Nov 13, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy Pedro de Colombia, espero compartir mis conocimietos y recibir buenas respuesta de mis inquietudes.


----------



## joserodrigovm (Nov 13, 2014)

Hola a todos, me parece una excelente pagina para compartir conocimientos y experiencias propias, espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda, y si me dan una mano estaría bien XD Estudio ingeniería mecatronica


----------



## armanko (Nov 13, 2014)

Hola gente, soy de Santo Tomé (provincia de Santa Fe, Argentina). Es un gusto contactar con ustedes. Les cuento que mi actividad primaria o principal es la electrónica aplicada al sonido profesional y electrónica en general (nada de consumo masivo). 
Desde ya estoy a su disposición en lo que pueda serles útil.


----------



## Monolito (Nov 13, 2014)

Un gran saludo a todos desde Bolivia, es un placer ser parte de esta gran comunidad que es tan colaborativa con todos. Sera un gusto compartir conocimientos!


----------



## ilopez84 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hola soy de mexico encontre el foro en google muy interesante espero compartir y encontrar ayuda para mis proyectos, Saludos.


----------



## cabra (Nov 13, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Gonzalo, soy rioplatense pero no tomo mate, tomo café. Tengo 23 años y recién ahora me estoy iniciando como electrónico. Este año tras mucho esfuerzo (me costo agarrarle la mano a las ciencias duras en principio porque vengo de un colegio humanístico) termino el "ciclo básico" de la universidad de Buenos Aires. El año que viene empiezo ing electrónica en la FiUba, ya que estamos pregunto si hay mucha gente por acá de la fiuba?. 
 Aunque me gusta mucho el tema superficialmente y siempre fui desarmista, no tengo mucha idea de electrónica en si, me gustaría tomarme las vacaciones de verano para autocapacitarme y obtener las nociones básicas, para entrar a la facultad con una base. Así que si tienen algun material que quieran compartirme y consideren inicial es bienvenido !!

PD: espero aprender mucho de ustedes y que en un futuro puedan hacerlo también ustedes de mi.


----------



## adriandelanoche (Nov 13, 2014)

Saludos a todo el equipo y miembros de este foro, un agradecimiento al aporte comunitario porque todos aprendemos incluso enseñando, hace muchos años me titule en electronica digital y ahora mucho de lo que aprendi lo tengo olvidado, pero todos juntos podremos rellenar todos esos espacios vacios para los que emprenden, para los curiosos y para los interesados.

Atentamente desde Argentina un isleño tinerfeño que crece dia a dia.


----------



## felixpra (Nov 14, 2014)

Hola a todos, me llamo Felix y tengo 37 años. Me estoy iniciando en el mundo de la electrónica, todavía estoy muy verde, porque siempre me ha parecido útil e interesante aunque no te dediques profesionalmente a ella.


----------



## Jacob31 (Nov 14, 2014)

Muy buenas a todos me llamo Jacob, tengo 31 años y soy de Lugo. No controlo de electrónica, mas bien de electricidad en general y me estoy iniciando en el mundo de la electrónica que aunque no me dedique a ella, me interesa.

Un saludo.


----------



## pacocable (Nov 14, 2014)

Hola llevo tiempoleyendo pero no me habia dado cuenta de este post de presentacion saludos


----------



## NACKERSOFT (Nov 14, 2014)

Hola a tod@s,

Soy Nacho, de Benalmádena (Málaga) (España). Espero poder colaborar con ustedes por estos mundos.

Un saludo


----------



## maykelfv (Nov 14, 2014)

hola a todos mi nombre es Pedro Morales soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica del 9no ciclo en lima Peru y asi como la gran mayoria soy un apasionado por la electronica. Asimismo me sumo a brindar los conocimientos que esten a mi alcance en todo lo que compete a la electronica, saludos


----------



## ricalpe (Nov 15, 2014)

Me complace saludaros desde La Linea, Cádiz, España.

Ricardo.


----------



## Light310oct (Nov 15, 2014)

Hola me llamo Marco Vasquez, actualmente curso segundo año de ingeniería mecatronica aunque lo que de verdad me mueve es la electronica y la programacion para pc ( aunque en esto ultimo soy bastante novato) ya me habia registrado hace un par de años pero es hasta hoy que me presento. Saludos desde San Juan Opico, El Salvador


----------



## csarin1993 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es César soy estudiante de Ingeniería Mecatrónica, me pareció muy interesante su foro, encuentro información valiosa y espero ser un aporte más para la comunidad. Estoy a sus órdenes


----------



## gamar (Nov 16, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy Gabriel, nacido en buenos aires pero viviendo en el interior desde hace mas de 20 años, cerca de La Pampa.
Me gusta la electrónica desde que recuerdo y siempre disfruté de armar y desarmar cosas. A los 8 años logré hacer funcionar mi primer proyecto, una radio y desde ahí fui armando todos los proyectos que estaban a mi alcance.
Hoy vivo de esto, construyendo y reparando equipos. Si bien fui pasando por varios rubros, es tal vez en audio el que siempre termina estando desde siempre.
Estudié ingeniería mecánica y luego electrónica, pero dejé despues de estudiar 4 años y me vine al campo.
Soy músico, todo lo que uso lo hago yo, desde los instrumentos, efectos, cabezales y cajas. Vengo entrando a este foro desde hace varios años y nunca había querido registrarme, porque ya participo en varios pero hoy decidí hacerlo y espero seguir aprendiendo acá y tal vez poder aportar algo. Gracias


----------



## Iturbe (Nov 16, 2014)

Hola a todos:

Soy Ludwing Iturbe Ortiz , escribo de Tlaxcala México, llevo en el foro algunos años y siempre que tengo un problema me he encontrado con gente muy amable que comparte sus conocimientos, y una vez más buscando ayuda me encontré con éste anuncio que nos permite conocernos, me gusta mucho el foro.

Hasta luego


----------



## francisco montecinos (Nov 17, 2014)

hola soy nuevo en este foro  de electronica   

  soy aficionado a electronica antigua con  tubos, vivo  e   santiago chile


----------



## angelchispas (Nov 17, 2014)

Hola a todos.
Me llamo Angel y soy aficionado a la electrónica desde que estudie FPI de electronica hace ya muchos años. Espero aprender mucho de vosotros.
Un saludo.


----------



## robertoribero (Nov 17, 2014)

Mi nombre es Roberto y hace poco decidí empezar un proyecto para introducirme en la electrónica y poder hacer algo en el poco tiempo libre que tengo. Ya que siempre quise practicar algo de este estilo y hoy en día me encuentro con la posibilidad de hacerlo.
Voy a postear muchas de mis dudas porque se muy poco y quiero ir aprendiendo a prueba de errores pero una mano nunca esta de mas.

Saludos.


----------



## taladroloco (Nov 17, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy taladroloco de Santa Fe, Provincia de Santa Fe, Argentina, espero recibir e intercambiar ideas, soluciones y proyectos.

Gracias a todos.
Abrazo


----------



## jupufrupu (Nov 17, 2014)

Hola a todos, colegas. Es un placer formar parte de esta interesante comunidad. Estoy a mitad de carrera de ingeniería electrónica. Espero poder contribuir en lo posible y atender a todos los aportes.Saludos desde Perú


----------



## chelentoni (Nov 18, 2014)

Hola a toda la comunidad. Soy estudiante de último año del grado de electrónica y vengo con muchas ganas de aprender. Un saludo a todos y gracias!


----------



## carloso87 (Nov 18, 2014)

hola a toda la comunidad.soy un estudiante de mantenimiento y asistencia tecnica y amante de la electronica con muchas ganas de aprender. un saludo a todos y gracias.
desde Milan-Italia.


----------



## wilsiton (Nov 18, 2014)

Hola , a todos soy wilson de colombia , técnico electrónico de profesion, con deseos aprender cosas nueva  y compartir conocimientos, 
Gracias por atención y colaboración ...


----------



## arifrio (Nov 18, 2014)

Hola,soy arifrio de Arica,Chile. técnico en línea Blanca,Lavarropas y Refrigeradores. espero poder compartir conocimientos y experiencias .

Saludos.


----------



## coolcompressor (Nov 19, 2014)

Hola Soy Marco Antonio Tengo 52 años espero poder ayudar y quiero aprender algunas nuevas tecnologías, gracias por recibirme en esta club o foro un abrazo a todos.


----------



## santiagods (Nov 19, 2014)

Hola me llamo santiago, soy estudiante de diseño en valencia. Estoy en este foro en busca de la sabiduría de los profesionales ya que mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy limitados.


----------



## mike fb (Nov 20, 2014)

que onda, soy un estudiante de ingeniería en electrónica, espero y pueda ser de ayuda para algunos y bueno que ustedes me puedan ayudar a resolver dudas que puedan surguirme despues


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2014)

*Sean Bienvenidos los Nuevos Participantes ! *


----------



## alfime (Nov 20, 2014)

saludos miembros de la comunidad electronica, soy cubano y me da gusto estar entre ustedes.


----------



## tarra13 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hola a todos los electronicos


----------



## Felixruiz (Nov 21, 2014)

Hola y gracias por aceptarme en el foro


----------



## accentblue (Nov 21, 2014)

saludos, me llamo nacho y soy de madrid (españa) llevo tiempo registraado, pero no me habia presentado todavía.
gracias por acogerme.
un saludo


----------



## juank3078 (Nov 21, 2014)

Buenas me llamo juan carlos, soy de barranquilla, no me habia presentado al grupo, llevaba tiempo de estar registrado, les agradezco por aceptarme en este grupo de grandes en la electronica...


----------



## Daryvs (Nov 21, 2014)

ola jóvenes yo soy de Chiapas mexico gracias por la aceptación al foro


----------



## Nant (Nov 22, 2014)

Hola a todos gracias por el aporte que comparten a través del foro


----------



## LAURITAMARVEL (Nov 22, 2014)

Hola soy laura, estudio Ingenieria Electronica, Bogotá Colombia


----------



## carrascovich (Nov 22, 2014)

Saludos!

  Mi nombre es Miguel, Ingeniero Constructor y buscador del mejor sonido DIY desde hace 10 años, espero poder ayudar en lo que sea.

Saludos desde Chile!


----------



## krizvilla (Nov 23, 2014)

Hola a todos
Mi nombre es Cristian, soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica de octavo semestre y automatismos mecatronicos de sexto trimestre, Actualmente vivo en Colombia. aficionado y amante de la electrónica, he desarrollado varios proyectos de robótica así que pueden contar conmigo en cualquier ayuda o inquietud


----------



## CACRICA94 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hola a todos soy camilo, tengo 20 años estudio ingeniería electrónica en la U Distrital FJC, ya voy es 6to semestre, espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda y tambien obtener un poco de ayuda y conocimiento de todos ustedes.


----------



## Rodrigoland (Nov 23, 2014)

Hola soy rodrigo tengo 19 años estudiante de ing. Electronica, espero ser util para el foro asi como tambien espero recibir alguna ayuda si lo necesito de antemano muchas gracias por esta herramienta de trabajo


----------



## Drompucp (Nov 24, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Oscar, estoy cruzando el 4to ciclo de Ingeniería Electrónica en Perú, sinceramente, no estoy seguro si la electrónica es lo mío, pero me gusta bastante los temas, me interesa y prefiero eso sobre la física convencional(fuerzas) que se van a carreras como mecánica.
Gracias por aceptarme en su foro, gracias por los aportes, espero llegar a ser útil en el foro como sé que me será útil hacia mí.


----------



## mario aguirre (Nov 24, 2014)

desde ya muchas gracias por ser aceptado por el foro.


----------



## victorlontue (Nov 24, 2014)

hola mi nombre es víctor e ingrese porque quiero tener información para hacer un auto electrico para mis hijos, y gracias por las ayudas


----------



## oscarfernando (Nov 24, 2014)

Hola a toda la comunidad de profesionales electrónicos y también a los aficionados que nos gusta. Soy de Salta Argentina,  mecánico automotriz , estoy estudiando electrónica. Cuento con Uds. para aprender mejor ante las dudas que se presenten , gracias desde a todos


----------



## juank3078 (Nov 24, 2014)

hola buenas no me habia presentado, me llamo juan carlos, amante de la electronica, espero que compartamos informacion y asi ayudarnos en lo que necesitemos....


----------



## johngalvis (Nov 25, 2014)

Hola vine a descargar cosas


----------



## roblince (Nov 25, 2014)

Hola a todos soy alumno de ing.mecatronica de durango saludos


----------



## Huarpe (Nov 25, 2014)

Hola, soy Francisco, soy seguidor de este foro desde bastante tiempo, pero hoy es la primera vez que hago un posteo.

Saludos


----------



## supejere (Nov 25, 2014)

Hola, me llaman Supe, estudio Ingenieria Electronica Industrial en la Universidad de Cadiz y googleando me he topado con este foro que tiene muy buena pinta. Ayudare en todo lo posible. Ya estoy en otros foros (de coches) y siempre se respira buen rollo

Un saludo a tdos


----------



## wipargar (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy técnico en electrónica y espero aprender de todos ustedes cosas nuevas, en lo que les pueda colaborar con mucho gusto


----------



## pacocable (Nov 26, 2014)

gracias por acojerme


----------



## AudioManiaco1992 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola, gente del foro. Se agradece por la ceptación


----------



## guilem (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola!
Me llamo Guillem y soy un estudiante de electrónica y automática. Estoy interesado especialmente en micro-controladores y instrumentación.
Un saludo y a hacer chispas!


----------



## toniyass (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola! Soy estudiante y aficionado a la electrónica y creo que ya va siendo hora de que participe un poquito mas en el foro, pues hasta ahora me había dedicado exclusivamente a ojear. Espero que la comunidad de aficionados a la electrónica me puedan guiar en la medida de lo posible y algún día no muy lejano poder realizar aportes interesantes, para que los disfruten otros aficionados.

Nuevamente un saludo a todos!


----------



## dan117 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola a todos soy estudiante de mecatrónica, estudiante de 5 semestre me agrada mucho la parte de electrónica y todo lo relacionado a ella. Por ello me gustaria conocer y ayudar en lo posible, a la comunidad del presente foro, asi como recibir ayuda y aportes de los mismos. Un gusto estar aqui!


----------



## paronaco (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola a todos soy una persona muy motivada en el aprendizaje del mundo de la electrónica.
Es un placer estar aquí, en esta gran comunidad.


----------



## jcsc30 (Nov 27, 2014)

Buen dia a todos, soy Juan, de Caracas, Venezuela, aficionado a la electrónica. Saludos


----------



## FRANCISCO DOSIL (Nov 27, 2014)

Hola a Todos, me llamo Francisco, soy de Bernal, Argentina, me dedico a la reparación de equipos de audio, espero poder compartir conocimientos y hacer amigos, saludos


----------



## servicio master (Nov 27, 2014)

hola, saludos a todos


----------



## jesuselectro (Nov 28, 2014)

buenas soy jesus*,* nuevo *por* aca*,* con un poco de conocimients basicos en la electronica*,* espero servirles d*e* ayuda al igual q*ue* ustedes


----------



## carlin88 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hola soy carlos, mi hobby la musica y la electrónica, tanto asi que arme mi propio amplificador mono 400W a los 14años. Soy autodidacta, se de todo un poco. espero aprender y tambien poder ayudar.
Perú.


----------



## bassindustries (Nov 28, 2014)

Hola como estan,mi nombre es ernesto y soy aficionado a la electronica por eso mela vivo aprendiendo de sus proyectos en el foro gracias


----------



## Droken (Nov 29, 2014)

Hola gente llena de sabiduría, yo soy Eduardo y soy estudiante de Ing. en Mecatrónica, por ahora mis conocimientos son limitados pero en lo que les pueda ayudar no duden en pedirlo...

Gracias por aceptarme, un saludo.


----------



## manu840 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hola Estimados!!!...Soy Gabriel desde la ciudad de Buenos Aires - Argentina, aficionado a la maravillosa materia electronica!....Gracias por compartir sus conocimientos! Siempre me son muy utiles! Saludos cordiales!!


----------



## djalberca (Nov 29, 2014)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, y quiero aprender algunas cosas básicas para defenderme un poco en estos temas

-Gracias 1 saludo!


----------



## Zonamuerta (Nov 29, 2014)

Hola a todos soy aficionado a la electrónica y agradezco formar parte de Foros de electrónica 
Gracias 

Gerardo


----------



## SHOCKW94 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hola, soy medio novato en esto de la electronica, pero me encanta, ahora empezare a estudiar en universidad (grado superior) todo este tema, y me facina, gracias por toda su disponibilidad, me encantaria pertenecer y poder ayudar despues sobre estos temas, saludos desde chile!


----------



## c0d3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hola buenas a todos, no tengo nada que decir sobre mí, solo quiero saludarlos.


----------



## CristianB (Nov 30, 2014)

Buenas soy nuevo , y soy de Caracas, Venezuela.

Saludos


----------



## Izoquiapa (Nov 30, 2014)

Hola, buen dia. Me llamo Ivan y soy Puebla, Mexico. Estudio Mecatronica. Me uni a este grupo por que me apasiona la electronica y me gustaria ayudar a otros con sus proyectos, al igual me gustaria que me pudieran ayudar.

Saludos


----------



## Nabetse2013 (Nov 30, 2014)

Buenas, soy un Estudiante de Electrónica Nivel Medio (Técnico de un Liceo :V), mi nombre es Esteban, vivo en +Chile, Santiago
 y espero pueda recibir los mayores conocimientos sobre Tecnología y también tener buenas experiencias en este foro . Eso.


----------



## pinchita (Nov 30, 2014)

Buenas! un gusto participar de este foro soy adrian de bs as, argentina! espero compartir conocimientos y q les sirva! abrazo!


----------



## monsa (Nov 30, 2014)

Hola cordial saludo, soy Carlos A. Monsalve de Santa Marta, Colombia.  Aficionado a la electrónica y con ganas de aprender con todos ustedes.


----------



## racingspark (Nov 30, 2014)

hola buenas tardes mi nombre es ramiro tengo 21 soy de cordoba argentina, me encanta la electronica, siempre hice electronica del automotor y este ultimo año empese estudiando electronica basica.. actualmente trabajo en un taller de electromedicina en el cual aprendo de todo dia a dia


----------



## ysieW (Dic 1, 2014)

Hola encantado de estar con todos vostros para aprender juntos


----------



## ArielFPD7 (Dic 1, 2014)

Hola, soy Ariel, no soy tecnico ni tengo conocimientos de electronica. Soy musico mas que nada, bajista, es es mi verdadera pasion junto con la biologia y la enfermeria. Incursione con la electronica armandome pedales, funcionan y todo pero es tiempo de comprender lo que hago y entender como funciona, digamos que soy un ensamblador. Bueno, espero poder aprender mucho de todos ustedes y dejar de ser odiado en las casas de electronica por volverlos locos pidiendoles "el coso que va en el otro coso"! Saludos desde Argentina!


----------



## Rubenchy82 (Dic 2, 2014)

Hola a todos 

soy un aficionado a la electrónica en general y me resulta muy útil este foro, sobretodo mil gracias a Cosmefulanito por su pacienencia en las explicaciones de amplificación en baja señal......

UN saludo 
Rubén Alcaraz.


----------



## avidux10 (Dic 2, 2014)

hola ,soy electronico industrial y del mundo del audio no lo toco pero me apasiona,
y buscando encontre este foro donde espero aprender sobre el mundo de audio y poder construir mi propio ampli. un saludo


----------



## Duvier (Dic 2, 2014)

Hola, tengo 26 años y soy un gran aficionado a la electrónica espero poder aprender más con la ayuda de todos, gracias por aseptarme en este foro


----------



## pepeservel (Dic 2, 2014)

Buenas noches  mi nombre es Jose Martinez perdonarme que no me haya presentado ante 
Mi profesiòn es electricista especializado en automatizacion y un poco aficionado a la electronica 
gracias por aceptarme en este gran grupo de gente que sin lucro alguno se ofrecen a hacer un poco mas sencillo el mundo de la electronica . 
     un saludo


----------



## jdiaz01 (Dic 2, 2014)

Hola me llamo Javi y soy nuevo,me parece muy interesante el foro y espero podamos ayudarnos todos,soy tecnico en equipos electrónicos de consumo aunque no ejerzo en ese campo,he hecho varios proyectos con lledy espero mejorarlos gracias a vosotros. Un saludo


----------



## fabianalaniz (Dic 2, 2014)

Hola buenas noches ,muchas gracias por aceptarme en este grupo , un fuerte abrazo a toso desde Argentina.

Fabián


----------



## mirasu (Dic 3, 2014)

Hola me llamo Miguel y soy aficionado a la electronica e informatica. 
Siempre me ha gustado este foro y me a servido de consulta.

Gracias


----------



## alexandervongam (Dic 3, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Alex, trabajo en mantenimiento en la parte electrica, soy nuevo en el campo de la electronica, les solicito su apoyo en este campo que es de mucha aplicacion, me apasiona el audio de alta fidelidad, gracias.


----------



## jhonatan25 (Dic 3, 2014)

Hola a todos mi nombre es jhonatan y soy estudiante de primer semestre de electronica, espero que me puedan colaborar en temas que no entiendan.

Gracias


----------



## Alextronico (Dic 3, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es alexis, estudiante de ing electronica, y espero aportar y aprender en este foro
saludos!


----------



## SantosMauro (Dic 3, 2014)

Hola Soy Santos estudiante de Ingeniería Mecatronica y me interesa mucho los proyectos que prensentan en este foro. Gracias x aceptarme.


----------



## bozo1 (Dic 3, 2014)

que tal me da gusto poder participar de este foro soy técnico en electrónica me dedidco a la reparcion de modulos electrónicos automotrizes espero poder ser de utilidad para los compañeros que asi lo nesesiten y que puedan apoyarme en caso necesario gracias


----------



## Elnova1 (Dic 3, 2014)

Hola a todos y gracias por dejarme pertenecer a este foro


----------



## Kiriha (Dic 3, 2014)

Hola a todos ^-^

Soy estudiante de segundo año de bachiller en electrónica, me gusta mucho la electrónica y espero me lleve bien con todos


----------



## nuhez (Dic 3, 2014)

Hola a todos Soy Nuhez de México, espero aprender mucho de todos ustedes


----------



## edier (Dic 3, 2014)

hola todos muy bien todo cuanto se ha sugerido. gracias por aceptarme aca.


----------



## lwdwiko (Dic 4, 2014)

Hola a todos soy Raúl desde Cantabria - España. Mis conocimientos son básicos y de hace muchos años, pero quiero volver a retomar la formación en electrónica. Aunque se me paso la edad de estudiar, lo que quiero es aprenderlo y hacer mis pinitos como hobby. 
Espero aprender mucho con vosotros.


----------



## felixeu31 (Dic 4, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy Félix de madrid. Y me he unido a este foro para aprender todo lo posible sobre electrónica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2014)

*.**Sean Bienvenidos los Nuevos Foristas ! * 


*.*


----------



## davidluna (Dic 4, 2014)

saludos soy estudiante de electrónica,vivo en Colombia y me he unido al foro para aportar y aprender todo lo que me sea posible sobre electrónica


----------



## davinchy80 (Dic 5, 2014)

Hola a todos soy solo un aficionado del tema y quise unirme para compartir experiencias . Gracias *POR* aceptarme, soy de Neuquén argentina


----------



## rasteck (Dic 5, 2014)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Sergio y vivo en Madrid (España). Estoy empezando a trastear con la electronica, asi que bueno, no estoy muy entendido en el tema. Pero si puedo ayudar en algo, lo hare encantado ^^


----------



## hectorgd55 (Dic 6, 2014)

Hola amigos, me llamo Héctor, vivo en Madrid (España) y soy estudiante de Ingeniería Mecánica, en la que tengo la asignatura de electrónica y me está gustando bastante, así es que por eso me registro en el foro, ya que después de ir echando varias ojeadas he visto que puede ser muy útil.
Yo de momento no creo que pueda aportar demasiado, pero si puedo no dudéis que ahí estaré.

Saludos.


----------



## mk222 (Dic 6, 2014)

Hola amigos.. un gusto compartir con todos...nuestros conocimientos de electronica


----------



## KaluzaKlein (Dic 6, 2014)

Hola a todos! Soy aficionado a la electrónica y estudiante de química. Me registro en este foro con la intención de solventar mis dudas y aprender. Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## mangua (Dic 6, 2014)

Hola, me gustaria aprender electronica y compartir informacion que este en mi alcance, lo unico que se es que nada se. Dios los bendiga amigos.


----------



## locutor (Dic 7, 2014)

Hola atomos soy estudiante de instrumentacion; electronica espero aprender y compartir con todos  los mienbros.


----------



## diegozachariou (Dic 8, 2014)

hola a tod@s!

Soy técnico en electrónica desde hace casi 20 años, pero siempre me he inclinado a ejercer mi otra profesión de ingeniero informático. 

Llevo unos meses con ganas de volver a la electrónica con fines de pasatiempo, así que agradezco de antemanos vuestras experiencias compartidas en el foro.

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## yomak123 (Dic 8, 2014)

Hola, reciban saludos cordiales todos los amigos de este foro.
Vivo en México; se muy poco de electrónica pero me gusta mucho y la practico algo. Trabajo con ecotécnias. Quiero además felicitarles por ésta magnifica comunidad. He aprendido mucho de ustedes. Gracias por compartir y en lo que pueda apoyar, con gusto.


----------



## Edosda (Dic 8, 2014)

Gracias por no borrarme de su foro, espero estar continuamente con la comunidad electrònica que dirigen excelentemente .Edosda


----------



## electroprobe (Dic 9, 2014)

hola a todos, un gusto formar parte de esta comunidad, espero aprender mucho y de lo poco que se poder aportar para que la comunidad siga creciendo, un fuerte abrazo!!


----------



## Magnetro (Dic 9, 2014)

Buenas tardes. Acabo de registrarme en el foro y deseaba agradeceros la bienvenida. He de decirnos que aunque siempre he mantenido viva la afición por la electrónica, tengo más que aprender que puedo enseñar.
Ahora que estoy jubilado espero obtener algún logro o por lo menos saber algo más. Vivo en Valencia en un pueblecito cerca de la capital.


----------



## tcu (Dic 9, 2014)

Hola!! Muchas gracias por el foro, es una gran ayuda poder preguntar dudas y leer los posts!!


----------



## Matsetset (Dic 9, 2014)

Hola a todo el mundo,siempre me ha encantado la electrónica y ahora me veo capaz de estudiarla como principiante y pronto hacer un grado relacionado con ella. Gracias por la atención y ayudar a formar este foro.


----------



## ffgece (Dic 9, 2014)

buenas tarde  soy Fortino Flores, soy de Puebla Mexico, soy tecnico en electronica, yo ya llevo tiempo en esto pero nunca me habia presentado, me facina todo lo que tenga que ver con automatismos y equipo medico.


----------



## JMarcelo64 (Dic 10, 2014)

Hola les saluda Marcelo M de Ecuador gracias por aceptarme en este sitio, me gusta la electronica como hobby , saludos a todos los que nos gusta los temas eñlectronicos


----------



## tati4 (Dic 10, 2014)

Hola me dedico a la reparación parte eléctrica vehículos iveco
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Khim (Dic 10, 2014)

Hola Diego de Bcn.

Yo llevo unos cuantos más en el mundillo de la electrónica, desde los 14 aproximadamente y ahora tengo 62 caminando a por los 63, he pasado por . . . . bueno hace falta extenderse, desde la válvula al transistor y después los integrados . . . ahora los SMD y veremos que sale.

Yo soy al contrario que tú, soy técnico Telecomunicaciones (ICT) y actualmente reparo lo que se puede, Etapas de Audio, Pc's, Inversores de CC-CA . . . y mi otro Hobby es la informática y la fotografía.

Antes un técnico reparador era un Señor, hoy lamentablemente no valemos nada y por eso cada vez quedamos menos y los de mi generación casi todos han cambiado de profesión. Digan lo que digan el usar y tirar nos ha matado. 

Con esto no deseo ofender a nadie, al contrario, admiro a los que actualmente estudian o eligen esta profesión. UN SALUDO desde GIRONA (CATALUNYA-ESPAÑA) y que seas bienvenido. JOAQUIN.


----------



## Dresan (Dic 10, 2014)

Hola 

tengo 18 años 
soy estudiante de electronica, aficionado a la robotica y la programacion
saludos desde Colombia


----------



## PAZOS128 (Dic 11, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Juan Ramon Pazos C tengo 33 años vivo en Mexicali, B.C., Mexico, me dedico a reparacion de computadoras automotrices y fallas electronicas en general estoy aqui para aportar lo poco que se y aprender lo mucho que saben, cualquier consulta estoy a la orden, gracias por el espacio, saludos.


----------



## Enryu (Dic 11, 2014)

Hola !

Tengo 21 años y soy estudiante de electronica

Saludos !


----------



## plapla (Dic 11, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Luciano, soy tecnico en electronica, pero mi hobbie es saber que hay dentro de cualquier cosa que esta a mi alcance para ver como funciona y ver que mas se puede hacer con el.
Llegue a este fantastico foro gracias a una metida de pata.
Espero seguir rompiendo para seguir aprendiendo.
Saludos


----------



## dario jimenez martin (Dic 11, 2014)

hola amigos de la comunidad de foros me llamo Dario y soy técnico en electrónica y reparo maquinas de soldar inversoras de procedencia chinas. y allí estoy para compartir mis experiencias y la de ustedes.


----------



## rolandoTAB (Dic 11, 2014)

hola soy estudiante de ing. electrónica en la UTN de buenos aires Argentina,


----------



## mhuleta (Dic 12, 2014)

Hola, que tal, soy Manuel, estudiante de Ingenieria en Electrónica y Comunicaciones en la facultad de Ingenieria de la Universidad Veracruzana, en Veracruz, México; soy aficionado a la electrónica y a la acústica y el sonido y conocedor aficionado a la tecnologia.

Saludos.


----------



## vasilevasile (Dic 12, 2014)

Hola, soy Vasile Lacatus , vivo en Madrid ,España soy empresario en la construccion y la electronica es una de mis aficiones. El castellano es mi segunda lengua,  asi que si obs algun fallo gramatical , pido disculpas de antemano .Saludos a todos , y seamos practicos ...


----------



## portvolr (Dic 12, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Jorge y soy aficionado a la electrónica, sobre todo lo que mas toco son fuentes de alimentación conmutadas. Espero poder aportar algo al foro y aprender lo que se pueda. 
Saludos a todos


----------



## remx (Dic 12, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es leandro y soy aficionado a la electronica espero poder aportar algo en algun momento y resolver mi dudas...saludos!


----------



## rvillalta (Dic 12, 2014)

Hola, me llamo Raul Villalta, soy de Venezuela, me gradúe en fisica hace algunos años, y trabajo en un hospital calibrado equipos que generan radiaciones ionizantes, que se utilizan para el tratamiento de cáncer. Quiero aprender electrónica y me parece excelente la forma en que en esta pagina se ayudan entre si.

Saludos !


----------



## danieldobled (Dic 13, 2014)

Hola mi nombre es Daniel D. soy estudiante de ing. electrica, pero tengo un amor incomprensible por la electronica, desde pequeño desarmaba todo tipo de aparatos para ver como funcionaban aunque, nunca llegue a repararlos. Busco aprender y crecer como especialista en toda la rama de electricidad y ser un inventor en estas ramas tan interesantes que nos dio la ciencia. un cordial saludo desde venezuela, esperando aprender mucho aca


----------



## josemi76 (Dic 13, 2014)

hola a todos desde sevilla.


----------



## joni182 (Dic 13, 2014)

Hola a todos desde Cadiz! me estoy iniciando en estos temas y me estais ayudando mucho!!


----------



## JesusLLo (Dic 13, 2014)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en esto ,con suerte aprendere de vosotros .Gracias a todos


----------



## sindar123 (Dic 13, 2014)

Hola a todos soy estudiante de ingenieria y estoy encantado de encontrar un foro como este de electronica, me ayudan mucho la info de aqui


----------



## el golo (Dic 14, 2014)

Hola . Mi nombre es Jose, soy de Uruguay, me gusta la electronica como hobby, mas alla que hice un curso de electrotecnia, alguna idea tengo en el tema. 
Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 14, 2014)

¡Hola Chicos!, bienvenidos a esta gran comunidad, siéntanse en familia! 

Un saludo.


----------



## pcl86 (Dic 14, 2014)

Hola a todos desde un pueblo de Murcia, soy aficionado a la electrónica desde siempre, pero ahora dispongo de mas tiempo y puedo dedicarme mejor. Sobre todo me han gustado las válvulas y ahora aprendo sobre montajes y funcionamiento de semiconductores.
Estoy a vuestra disposición en lo que pueda.


----------



## ferchoja27 (Dic 14, 2014)

Buen dia estimados colegas , aca desde Colombia compartiendo y aprendiendo de todos, es un muy buen espacio para comentar acerca de los problemas tecnicos y muy valioso. Gracias


----------



## kenzoxs (Dic 14, 2014)

Hola amigos, gracias por aceptarme en el foro


----------



## claudio66 (Dic 14, 2014)

Muchas gracias por permitirme participar de este foro de electrónica soy técnico en electrónica.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 14, 2014)

¡¡¡¡bienvenidos los nuevos ¡¡¡¡
pásenla bien


----------



## mongopicho (Dic 14, 2014)

Hola gente!

Soy estudiante de análisis de sistemas, usuario de linux, y llevo 30 años de novato en la electrónica. 

Recientemente, (a partir de una materia de la carrera) tuve que incursionar en el mundo de los µControladores... ¡fue amor a primera vista! XD

Intentaré ayudar cuando esté a mi alcance y pediré ayuda cuando no sepa qué hacer 

Desde ya, un muchas gracias a todos ¡ASÍ DE GRANDE!


----------



## manoletedj (Dic 15, 2014)

gracias por la inclusion a la pagina.


----------



## wisi (Dic 15, 2014)

Buenos días a todos, mi nombre es Carlos Romero, wisi es mi apodo vivo en Epaña y me interesa aprender electronica. Soy coleccionista de cámaras y componentes de musica de alta fidelidad. Espero me tengan pasiencia ya que me cuesta aprender. Un gran saludo al equipo y a todos ustedes.


----------



## hicardona (Dic 15, 2014)

Saludos a todos!!!!!!
Mi nombre es Herbert.
Y estoy en estos foros para aprender aspectos practicos de la electronica.

Bendiciones.


----------



## Eliezer72 (Dic 15, 2014)

Hola buenas tardes. Mi nombre es Eliezer, soy del Estado Yaracuy - Venezuela, llevo aproximadamente 10 años trabajando en la reparacion de Radio y TV. Me interese en suscribirme a esta pagina para poder intercambiar ideas y poder de esa manera aprender un poco mas ya que uno nunca llega a saberlo todo y menos en este campo como lo es la electronica. Espero poder hacer buenos amigos y colegas y que podamos ayudarnos mutuamente en  lo que sea necesario.
Atte: Eliezer.


----------



## solanolimon (Dic 15, 2014)

Hola no se mucho de electronica pero me gustaria aprender y si me gusta enrredar..

Un saludo desde Caceres


----------



## Daniel4444 (Dic 16, 2014)

Holaa , bueno yo aprendo por mi propia cuenta sobre electronica , espero poder ayudar en el foro en lo que pueda , y pues , me será de mucha ayuda entrar al mismo para aprender aún más, 

Saludos


----------



## jilp (Dic 16, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Juan Carlos, soy de Argentina y vivo en la provincia de San Luis. Espero poder ayudarlos con mis experiencias en electrónioca. Un abrazo y éxitos para todos !!!


----------



## fransisco53 (Dic 16, 2014)

hOLA compañeros saludos


----------



## Nik1984 (Dic 16, 2014)

Hola a todos! mi Nombre es Nicolas, soy de Capital Federal, me gusta la electronica, aunque me dedico a otra cosa, y me gustan los equipos de musica viejos. Muy bueno el foro, mucha info! Saludos!


----------



## sitocarrasco (Dic 16, 2014)

Hola a todo el mundo, mi nombre es sito, no se mucho de electrónica pero espero encontrar en este foro un apoyo para resolver mis dudas


----------



## Nikeboymx (Dic 16, 2014)

Hola a todos Soy de México y Soy Ing. en Sistemas Computacionales, muchas gracias por dejarme formar parte de este foro.


----------



## mofetaone (Dic 16, 2014)

Hola a toda la comunidad, acabo de registrarme, espero aprender y compartir con ustedes lo maximo posible, soy tecnico en equipos electronicos y un aficionado a retroarcade.


----------



## esdudosito (Dic 16, 2014)

¡Estoy aqui de nuevo!


----------



## shunxx (Dic 16, 2014)

Hola, se que en este foro aprendere muchas cosas,  espero aprender para asi compartir conocimientos para otras personas que incursionan el el mundo de la electronica.


----------



## socios (Dic 16, 2014)

Hola, llego a este foro con mas preguntas que respuestas. Ya, con unos añitos me veo curioseando sobre el mundo de la la electronica y poder ventilar mas de un rpoblemilla, asi como iniciar algun que otro proyecto. Gracias por estar ahí, y conseguir mantenerlo vivo.


----------



## DarioItu (Dic 16, 2014)

Hola amigos, me causa placer poder ser parte de este foro de experimentados tecnicos... soy demasiado nuevo en la materia pero con tan grandes maestros, estoy sguro que aprendere grandes cosas...
Saludos


----------



## jhon rodriguez16 (Dic 16, 2014)

Hola a todos los foreros primeramente excelentisimo foro yo creo que el mejor 
Gracias a dios naci en cuna de familia dedicada al sonido profesional llevo z25 anos dedicado 
A amplificar grupos de talla internacional cubriendo cualquier evento y tuve la fortuna de esgudiar la ingenieria electronica y trabajar directamente con la qsc el ee uu y por eso me gusta mucho el sonido de estas maquinas si demeriyar otras muy buenas marcas tengo mucha experiencia con esta clase de maquinas y todo tipo de amplificadores tan pronto termine de leer todo el foro comienzo a plubicar disenos que no esten plubicados ya


----------



## warelofsky (Dic 17, 2014)

Hola muchas gracias por admitirme en este foro soy de zaragoza y aunque me gusta mucho la electronica estoy un poco pez ,!tanto!! Que me las vi y me las deseé para poder contestar a la pregunta de el ratio de las resistencias en paralelo 
Haber si aqui empiezo a aprender un poco . Gracias a todos vosotros.


----------



## luisarduino (Dic 18, 2014)

Hola
como les va?? les cuento soy estudiante de electronica, estoy en mi ultimo año de una tecnicatura...y esta tarde tengo que enviar a primera hora un informe y debo incluir resultados de un foro..podrian darme una mano comentando mi pregunta?? GRACIAS!!!


----------



## CyberTek (Dic 18, 2014)

Hola Foreros de la Electrónica!! 
Soy Pedro Barbosa, nací y vivo en Nicaragua, hace poco comencé a estudiar electrónica y estoy interesado en el tema de los amplificadores de audio.
Saludos y gracias por la bienvenida.


----------



## FrenouxDiego (Dic 18, 2014)

Hola a todos, Mi nombre es Diego Frenoux y vivo en Buenos Aires ,Argentina. Espero aprender con todos ustedes


----------



## josuehv (Dic 19, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Josue villarroel. Me dedico a la reparacion de todo aparato que tenga electricidad y electronica, saludos desde Argentina


----------



## rafel2004 (Dic 19, 2014)

Hola a todo, mi nombre és José Juan. Estoy trabajando por mi cuenta en electrónica de potencia y hago algunos trabajos de circuitos impresos. 
Saludos!.


----------



## disponible (Dic 20, 2014)

Me llamo Alfredo, tengo 66 años, jubilado del área médica y muy interesado por la electrónica,  autodidacta y con muchos aparatos y componentes que me sobran. Un vicio.
Disponible en Madrid. 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## barrazita2 (Dic 20, 2014)

Saludos, soy estudiante de ingeniería en electrónica


----------



## laserfm (Dic 20, 2014)

Hola soy Laserfm saludos electronicos para todos.


----------



## edaupal (Dic 20, 2014)

Hola para todos... Soy Edaupal (nick)... saludo para todos.


----------



## gianzeth (Dic 20, 2014)

Saludos a toda esta comunidad, me llamo Gianzeth, espero ayudarle en algún problema que tengan, y también recibir su apoyo en lo general. Actualmente estudio Ing. Electronica. Soy de Lima, Perú. Buen Día.


----------



## ricardosp (Dic 21, 2014)

Hola,

Soy Ricardo y vivo en Cadiz (España). Aficionado a la fotografia, informatica, y muchas cosas mas. Tambien a la electronica, pero sin muchos conocimientos. Me interesa su aplicacion para el control de dispositivos a traves de microcontroladores.

Un saludo


----------



## JoseLuis (Dic 21, 2014)

Hola, Me llamo Jose, soy Tecnico Electronico, pero mi interesa destripar cosas, investigar, y aprender de ellas.  Espero poder seguir haciendolas y participar de la comunidad.

Saludos


----------



## franck1957 (Dic 21, 2014)

hola a todos, Me llamo Francisco, espero aprender mucho y de lo poco que se poder aportar para que la comunidad.
Saludos


----------



## rifd (Dic 21, 2014)

Para variar se me ha olvidado la clave y mi email está abandonado. Entonces nuevo registro.


----------



## manualesyrepuestos (Dic 21, 2014)

Hola a todos !!
La verdad, no recuerdo si me presenté, soy de Córdoba ,Argentina y estoy para aprender y ayudar.


----------



## LKABSVERIGE (Dic 22, 2014)

Buenas a todos de un recién llegado.


----------



## Agamael (Dic 23, 2014)

Hola a todos soy de cali colombia. Ing de Sistemas. Nuevo en el grupo


----------



## adrox (Dic 23, 2014)

hola a todos, soy adrian de argentina, estudio ing electronica, estoy en primer año, me recomendaron que me logee aqui, quiero aprender todo lo que pueda sobre la electronica, es mi pasión y algo que me apaciona.
saludos a toda la comunidad y feliz navidad y un prospero año nuevo a todoooss!!!!!


----------



## dglopez (Dic 24, 2014)

Hola soy Daniel, estudiante de Ing. Electrónica, con muchas ganas de aprender y enseñar lo que se pueda  un saludo a todos!!


----------



## Henry1990 (Dic 24, 2014)

Hola un saludos a todos y gracias por aceptarme


----------



## copy (Dic 24, 2014)

Hola a todos, soy Franco de Entre Ríos Argentina, me gusta la electrónica como hobby, gracias por aceptarme en el foro, estoy estudiando Técnico Superior en Mecatronica! Saludos a todos


----------



## Hekzael (Dic 25, 2014)

hola un saludo a todos


----------



## marinero (Dic 25, 2014)

Hola a todos me llamo Luis y os doy las gracias por aceptarme en el foro, donde la verdad se aprende mucho. felices fiestas para todos


----------



## Kasnya (Dic 25, 2014)

Me presento. Soy Kasnya, de CABA, ARgentina. Gracias por anticipado a todos y espero poder colaborar, ofrecer y recibir información sobre diversos temas vinculados al audio. Saludos afectuosos.


----------



## danielaroldan (Dic 25, 2014)

Mi nombre es Daniela,  y no tengo idea de electrónica...jajajaj sólo sé que de chica en el campo, desarmaba todo lo que podía , a veces resultaba , a veces no...incuso me sobraban pieza jajajaj...ahora soy estilista y saber un poco de eléctronica me ayuda mucho...puesto que los arreglos de secadores plancha y otras cosas acá son muy caros....ojalá no le moleste tener a una "tontorrona" en estos asuntos pero necesito ayudas....se estañar, hasta he hecho circuitos con placa de cobre las resistencia y todo pero sólo por que tenía un novio que me decía...en mi  pelu tengo un maletin con estaño de circuito, pinzas , tester y todo  y hago lo que puedo....al menos los secadores funcionan jajajajaj gracias por  aceptarme


----------



## santolmo (Dic 26, 2014)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Santiago y me gusta investigar e intentar reparar todo lo que no funciona, nos vemos por aquí.
Saludos


----------



## tonni v (Dic 26, 2014)

Feliz navidad y prospero a,ño nuevo soy de Guate y es un gusto compartir con toda la comunidad electronica


----------



## cupertino (Dic 26, 2014)

felix navidad y prospero año nuevo para todos los camaradas de foros de eletronica.  soy cupertino guerrero los saludo desde venezuela.  DIOS ES PAZ.


----------



## Rich (Dic 26, 2014)

Buen dia para todos, voy llegando al foro despues de estar varios años inactivo en el mundo de la electronica.

Espero me puedan ayudar y yo poder hacerlo tambien.


----------



## JerePe (Dic 26, 2014)

Hola gente, me llamo Jeremias y soy de Rosario, Argentina. Me uni al foro porque me gusta la electronica, termine el primer año de Ingenieria Electronica, y me gustaria aprender mas sobre audio. Intentare ayudar en lo que pueda, ya que aca me han ayudado mucho. Antes de olvidarme, feliz navidad y feliz año nuevo para todos!


----------



## tonie4125 (Dic 27, 2014)

Hola a todos/@s ,  encantado de estar en este foro tan interesante, esperando aprender. Gracias.

Saludos,


----------



## norte (Dic 27, 2014)

Hola a tod@s

Mi nombre es Berna tengo 47 años ,vivo en castro urdiales  cantabria ,estudie F.P. electronica ya hace muchos años ,sin llegar a acabar por temas lavorales.Ahora retomo el tema como salida lavoral,siempre he estado haciendo  cositas pero ahora me he lanzado al mercado.

espero me perdoneis cuando diga burradas tecnicamente inaceptables y sapais comprender el modo auto didacta.


aportare lo que buenamente pueda ,pero sobre todo os leere.

un saludo Norte


----------



## raton1970 (Dic 27, 2014)

Hola compañeros y amigos del foro.Soy Jose de Calasparra(Murcia)España.Hace ya muchos años me dedique a la reparacion y ahora estoy retomando el tema,aunque veo que han cambiado mucho las cosas(tecnologia,nuevas tecnicas de reparacion,modo de conseguir informacion...etc. En espero aprender mucho en este foro y sobre todo disfrutar.Un saludo a todos y felices fiestas.


----------



## Mercurio87 (Dic 28, 2014)

Hola a todos:
Gracias por darme la oportunidad de ingresar a Foros de Electrónica, el propósito es aprender más y compartir con la comunidad las experiencias en la práctica de la electrónica. Un abrazo para todos y que tengan un buen año 2015


----------



## liveshit (Dic 28, 2014)

Huuuuoooola a todos!! Yo soy el leon!! Rugio la bestia en medio de la avenida. todos corrieron, sin entender, panic show a plena luz del día... 

Bueno ahora si (lo anterior era un tema de la renga) me hago llamar liveshit por un concierto de mi grupo favorito, Metallica.
Soy de Chile y soy un aficionado a la electronica, gracias a que quiero realizar un proyecto llamado Megadrum. Espero poder encontrar ayuda aqui, ser un aporte y tambien que exista compañerismo. Gracias por permitirme entrar al foro y... nos estaremos leyendo!!


----------



## callillon (Dic 28, 2014)

Hola Amigos .
       Estoy muy agradecido y contento de poder ser parte de este foro. Espero participar activamente.
              Muchos Saludos a todos


----------



## MUSICXD (Dic 28, 2014)

*H*ola amigos como estan? *E*spero q*ue* bien, estoy muy contento de pertenecer a este foro, espero q*ue* podamos ayudarnos *a *través d*e* nuestras opiniones, *saludos para todos*.


----------



## tritonbeat (Dic 29, 2014)

Saludos a todos los miembros del foro,

Estoy aqui por cuestiones de electrónica y de Arduino, me pareció interesante que exista un foro de electrónica en español, hay que seguir nutriendolo.

Saludos


----------



## Manuel Zamora Cano (Dic 29, 2014)

Hola a todos los participantes en este foro, me llamo Manuel Zamora, tengo 58 años vivo en Bayamo, Granma, Cuba, trabajo como técnico de comunicaciones en la Empresa Eléctrica Provincial, soy graduado en Sistemas de Radio, en Sistemas Eléctricos y en Radio y Televisión, también soy Radio Aficionado (CL8MLZ), me gusta el foro tiene muchas cosas interesantes, estoy agradecido por que me hayan dado la bienvenida en esta comunidad, espero participar en la misma, feliz y prospero año nuevo para todos.


----------



## sandhey (Dic 29, 2014)

Hola a todos estoy muy agradecido por dejarme participar en este foro que lo encuentro muy atractivo, espero aprender mucho a la vez de poder aportar todo lo que pueda ser útil en este contexto. Mil gracias


----------



## Nawer (Dic 29, 2014)

Hola buenas noche a todos quiero aprovechar esta oportunidad para presentarme.en este foro 
Me llamo Raul tecnico en autonamatizacion y robotica industrial y aficionado ala fotografia estoy haciendo mis primeros pinitos en la electronica espero aprender con vosotros y ayudar en lo poco que se
Saludos a todo el foro


----------



## fersenfer (Dic 29, 2014)

hola me llamo fernando soy tecnico de electronica especialidad telecom desde hace 45 años aunque despues me pase a la programacion informatica,
Tengo debilidad por la electronica y me encanta pasear por estos foros.
Nunca dejamos de aprender y tambien es posible ayudar.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## jangelr (Dic 29, 2014)

hola soy Jose Angel soy estudiante de Ing. Mecanica pero me interesa mucho la electrónica, he leído mucho sobre electrónica básica, pero me encantaría saber aun mas; he hecho varios proyectos con planos de electrónicos que he encontrado por Internet y hoy que he entrado a esta pagina me ha gustado espero aprender y poder aportar algo muchas gracias por recibirme


----------



## rudo (Dic 30, 2014)

Hola a todos
Soy técnico en electrónica, tengo mi propio taller en Sonson, Antioquia, Colombia.
Me gusta mucho mi profesión y soy muy inquieto, me encanta ensamblar e investigar.
Estudiar Estudiar Estudiar.  Gracias.


----------



## luisantec1 (Dic 30, 2014)

Hola. soy Luis  y vivo en Ecuador. me gusta la electronica y soy profesional en esta rama. pero en la actualidad me dedico mas a la informatica. en todo lo que es Hardware y Software. saludos para todos los miembros de la comunidad y espero pueda servirles en algo con mis pocos conocimientos.


----------



## bultaquito (Dic 31, 2014)

Hola muy buenas:
Claro que si que es de absoluta necesidad presentarse cuando sabes que te van  a poder echar una mano en algo que te interesa  y que tu tambien puedes servir de de ayuda .Enredando en internet buscancando informacion sobre algun esquema para poder enredar en mi bultaco y instalar un encendido electronico llega aqui,buscare informacion especifica y estoy seguro que la econtrare.
feliz prospero año nuevo 2015.


----------



## soy1duende (Dic 31, 2014)

Hola a todos.  Soy nuevo en el foro,  me llamo Raul, soy de España y vengo con muchas ganas de aprender en esta comunidad.

Feliz año nuevo y que nos vaya bonito,  a todos.


----------



## cristianortiz (Dic 31, 2014)

Hola que tal mi nombre es Cristian Ortiz tengo 21 años y la verdad se muy poco sobre electronica pero es algo sorprendente todo lo que puedes hacer es muy divertido y entretenido..........

espero subir aportes pronto y ver los de ustedes saludos Feliz año nuevo.


----------



## krisnamulti (Ene 1, 2015)

creo que aqui se escriben los mensajes y por eso lo hago soy cubano y vivo en puerto vallarta y como dicen por ahi soy un poco musico,poeta y loco y siempre me a gustado el cosquileo electronico  sobre todo cuando te das   esos toques electricos


----------



## juliovasquez (Ene 2, 2015)

mi nombre es julio vasquez, de venezuela. de profesion ingeniero industrial pero musico y sonidista de corazon y vocacion.


----------



## Reyo (Ene 2, 2015)

Hola a todos me llamo Reinaldo, venezolano. Soy aficionado a la electrónica, computación, la guitarra y un poco a la mecánica. Quiero aprender mucho de esta comunidad y tambien ayudar un poco. espero que pasen un feliz año nuevo 2015.


----------



## abacotv (Ene 3, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya va siendo medio tarde para presentarse, pero bue...


 
Yo soy Luis Muñoz González, soy de Viña del Mar,Chile. estudié técnico universitario en electrónia, e ingenieria en redes, tengo 43 años, egrese el año 1994. T

Entré este foro Googleando una falla de un tv smart tv samsung, me trajo por aquí en una búsqueda fallida, y con un poco de curiosidad, me puse a leer algunos comentarios interesantes. Como quería ver algunos esquemas , pues me tuve que registrar,y bueno me encontré con un grupo de gente muy buena que cruzaba sus conocimientos sin pedir nada a cambio ...y aquí estoy.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## caojulio (Ene 3, 2015)

Un placer participar con ustedes


----------



## joznam (Ene 4, 2015)

Que tal Amigos soy apasionado del Audio desde san luis potosi mexico y tengo algunos libros del tema de bafles y altavoces, cajas ,crossovers etc, los pongo a su disposicíon para que los comentemos, apenas estoy viendo que hay de este tema en el foro, saludos y hasta pronto!!!


----------



## Chispazul (Ene 4, 2015)

Buuuuuuuuuuuenas!! Aqui Ruben, desde la capital de España, Madrid.

27 años y unos cuantos de ellos dedicado a la electronica, tanto en estudios como en trabajo. Atraido por la electronica de potencia y los motores electricos, espero poder aportar y llevarme bastantes cosas de esta comunidad!!


----------



## elmatirnr (Ene 4, 2015)

Hola amigos del foro, soy Matias de Bs. As. Argentina y me uno al foro porque me interesa la electrónica y entender su funcionamiento. También me gusta arreglar mis propias cosas y no mandar al service. Espero muy pronto poder compartir con ustedes mis experiencias, ya que ustedes me ayudan bastante.


----------



## keopsystem (Ene 4, 2015)

hola a todos soy Pablo de Cordoba argentina soy un apasionado de la electrónica y me gustaría contar con ustedes y ustedes puedan contar conmigo en este hermoso foro una feliz navidad para todos y un feliz año nuevo


----------



## CRISTAN33 (Ene 5, 2015)

Siempre los he tenido presente pero nunca me tome el tiempo para acercarme a la comunidad.

Bueno acá estamos Estudie Ingeniero Tecnólogo en Electrónica; me gustaría mantenerme un poco mas al día con los conocimientos y de paso aportar en la medida de mis posibilidades a otros.

Hoy en día trabajo en el área Industrial pero me gusta mas la electrónica del hogar, y por que no algún emprendimiento ideas locas por montón ja! 

Saludos Colegas


----------



## arielmoraga (Ene 5, 2015)

Que bueno encontrar gente como ustedes en esta comunidad de electronicos. saludos cordiales desde Nicaragua a todos, soy tecnico en computacion y amante a la electronica tambien.


----------



## gravijo (Ene 5, 2015)

Hola a todos, saludos desde Venezuela. Soy aficionado a la Electrónica y a la Robotica. Espero ser útil y que a su vez me puedan ayudar a resolver problemas en esta fascinante ocupación. Un abrazo.


----------



## raul404 (Ene 5, 2015)

Soy de Mendoza, ingeniero electromecánico,  el foro está muy bueno.
Mi saludo y mi agradecimiento para todos los que han hecho posible este foro.


----------



## AixaBolivar (Ene 5, 2015)

MI nombre es Aixa, soy de Venezuela y estudio Ing. Electrónica, espero poder colaborar y también impregnarme de sus conocimientos jejeje  Saludos


----------



## carlosperez114 (Ene 5, 2015)

Hola, un fraternal saludos. Soy carlos, Mecánico soy autodidacta y emprendedor de proyectos de diseño de Sistema de automatización de maquinas y equipos. Llegue a este foro mediante una consulta sobre la falla de la maquina de plasma, cebora Prof 55. Aquí pienso que puedo aprender y compartir el conocimiento de diferentes disciplinas.  Espero poder compartir inquietudes ideas proyectos en Fin. 

Corazón y mente abierta.


----------



## CiberKiller (Ene 6, 2015)

Hola a todos:
  Soy Emilio, argentino, técnico electromecánico aunque me apasiona la electrónica y robotica. 
 Mi pensamiento es: " La tecnología de la ciencia ficción de hoy sera tecnología real del mañana ".


----------



## Egbrandon (Ene 6, 2015)

Hola Mi nombre es Eduardo, soy aficionado a la electrónica , a los 65 años me puse a estudiar electrónica y me apasionan los temas vinculados con esta materia , desde ya agradezco al foro, que me sirve para quitarme las dudas que todavía tengo por la falta de experiencia. Un abrazo a todos los compañeros de este foro. Egbrandon


----------



## angelvirus (Ene 6, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es angel

soy tecnico mecatronico y me gusta realizar proyectos como pasatiempo y por ahi alguna duda seria agradable colaborar y aprender


----------



## RAFGT (Ene 6, 2015)

Saludos a todos les escribe rafa, es un gusto adentrarme en este gran foro espero compratir mucha info de forma reciproca con ustedes


----------



## josejose (Ene 6, 2015)

Hola amigos, soy estudiante de elctronica, estoy muy agradecido de que me acepten en este foro, mi nombre es jose y soy de Santa Cruz - Bolivia


----------



## jmo (Ene 6, 2015)

Buenas tardes,antes que nada felicitaciones por el foro. 
Mi nick son mis iniciales JMO Jose Maria Ortiz, soy del sur de Santa Fe, pero vivo en Córdoba Capital (Argentina).
Soy técnico me dedico a las telecomunicaciones en TCP/IP, SDH, Frame Relay, DWDM, Microndas RF.
Espero poder ayudar en lo que tengo conocimiento.
Estaría bueno que me lleguen las consultas de un determinado subforo al mail, o las respuestas de los temas asi puedo ir ayudando. Si se configura y alguien sabe como, por favor me avisa.
Saludos Feliz 2015!!!!!!


----------



## lince72 (Ene 7, 2015)

Hola a tod@os, estoy muy contento de haber encontrado este lugar, donde poder iniciarme en la electrónica.
Espero aprender y resolver dudas con los conocimientos y esperiencias de tod@os ustedes
Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## Diego barbieri (Ene 7, 2015)

Hola Gente, me llamo Diego y espero poder aprender de la gente que sabe de verdad.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## genartu8 (Ene 7, 2015)

Hola me llamo Carlos y espero sacar mucha informacion de este gran foro


----------



## vimamavi (Ene 7, 2015)

hola me presneto Soy Mateo


----------



## YoTom (Ene 7, 2015)

Hola , soy Tomás . Gracias por dejarme participar . Será un gusto aportar y también ir aprendiendo algo más de este foro.


----------



## karantua (Ene 7, 2015)

Hola amigos.
Espero que estén bien, estoy  contento de pertenecer a este foro, espero que podamos ayudarnos a través de nuestras opiniones, resolviendo dudas y haciendo nuevos amigos, saludos para todos.


----------



## piratillatj (Ene 7, 2015)

Hola paso a presentarme desde Tijuana *M*exico para el mundo, si les puedo ayudar en algo *por* aqui estare y gracias *por* darme la oportunidad de registrarme.bye


----------



## jlatrille (Ene 8, 2015)

Saludos a todos los miembros del foro!

Soy un joven de 27 años, estudiante de telecomunicaciones y me declaro un completo novato en temas de electronica. Aunque un completo apasionado y enamorado de la misma. Me encanta aprender y hacer cosas utiles para la casa.

Espero aprender y colaborar en todo cuanto pueda.

Les dejo un afectuoso abrazo y que viva la comunidad de electronica en español mas grande de todo el mundo!

Jean Paul.


----------



## rondan69 (Ene 8, 2015)

Hola!!!, me llamo rodrigo soy Técnico en electrónica e informática, aunque en lo primero no tengo mucha practica, por eso espero aprender de vosotros y poder ayudaros en lo que `me sea posible 
Gracias y hasta pronto


----------



## Pablo O (Ene 8, 2015)

Queridos, 
mi nombre es Pablo, soy diseñador, emprendedor (sin éxito hasta el momento) y un novato absoluto en relación a la electrónica, pero debido a un proyecto en el cual estoy participando actualmente, he tenido que irme metiendo de a poco al tema y cada vez que no se algo googleo y mágicamente llegoi
 siempre a este foro, donde he estado incansables horas escarbando en los posteos con preguntas similares a las mías. Es por eso que decidí finalmente hacerme un perfil para poder ser activo en el foro y poder plantear mis dudas.
Admiro mucho el trabajo desinteresado que hacen, a mi, hasta el momento, ya me han ayudado bastante.
Saludos y pronto los molestaré 
Pablo


----------



## juanpaci (Ene 8, 2015)

hola soy novato en este tema, y tengo 56 años y quiero seguir aprendiendo todo cuanto pueda, soy algo manitas y muy aficionado a reparar y usar cosas desechadas... Usándolas para otros propósitos, que no sean por las que se diseñaron... Y disfruto ingeniándomelas, para conseguir lo que quiero, con lo que tengo o puedo conseguir muy barato o en desguaces...
saludos a todos y gracias por permitirme formar parte de este gran lugar


----------



## narcisoht (Ene 8, 2015)

Buenas, soy nuevo en esto de la electrionica, tratare de aprender cuanto pueda y gracias...


----------



## leoxenon (Ene 8, 2015)

Hola que tal yo soy Leonardo, estudiante de ingenieria mecatronica y estoy aqui tanto para aprender como ayudar a los demas en lo que se pueda


----------



## Erik5 (Ene 9, 2015)

Hola, me llamo Erik, y de entrada...no soy técnico...solo un mero aficionado a la electrónica, me he decidido a inscribirme aquí, para aprender. De hecho...todos los productos que tengo son para practicas...no para clientes. Gracias a todos.


----------



## yisas (Ene 9, 2015)

Hola soy Yisas y un novato aficionado a la electrónica.

Tengo algunos conocimientos adquiridos durante mis estudios de ingeniería, pero que nunca puse en practica ya que mi vida laboral fue mas por la parte software que por la hardware.

Actualmente retomé la electronica como hobby.

Un saludo a tod@s


----------



## antonio cugini (Ene 9, 2015)

Hola a todos los integrantes de este foro......espero poder intercambiar informacion tecnica de casi todo de electronica.


----------



## nirvana vdl (Ene 9, 2015)

hola, soy estudiante de ingeniería en mecatronica, me encantan varias ramas de la ingeniería en si como tal, me interesa implementar sistemas con respecto al ahorro  de energía  y de mas en conjunción de diversos aspectos electrónicos , un gusto


----------



## clauxs88 (Ene 9, 2015)

Buenas Compas!!! Soy Clauxs de Paraguay, aficionado a la electronica, un buenisimo hobby; actualmente so Ing. en sistemas pero le tengo un especial cariño a la electronica, recuerdo cuando niño las mil y una veces que desarmaba algun juguete por saber como funcionaba...


----------



## dannytierra (Ene 9, 2015)

Hola me llamo Danny y estudio en la ESPOCH en Riobamba-Ecuador y me parecen super interesante este foro de electronica porque he visto que hay proyectos super interesantes y me gustaria poderlos implementar espero tener ayuda con algun problema que se me presente al implementar algun proyecto, de antemano gracias.


----------



## Daymer (Ene 9, 2015)

Hola Me llamo Daymer  soy técnico medio en electrónica y vivo en Cuba me interesan muchísimo los temas que tratan en este fórum ya que la electrónica es mi pasión, espero me ayuden, gracias


----------



## edesime (Ene 10, 2015)

Hola a todos soy Edgar de México, quiero agradecer a todos aquellos que hacen posible la existencia y continuidad de este foro, ya que es una excelente herramienta de aprendizaje.


----------



## DavidMarkos (Ene 10, 2015)

Hola a todos desde Valladolid, mi nombre es David y tengo 39 años, por mi profesión, la electrónica siempre ha ido paralela a mí, aunque no he profundizado en ella hasta finales de 2014, que he empezado a estudiarla para poder llegar a comprenderla.
Muchas gracias a todos de antemano por vuestras enseñanzas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Retrofuturismo (Ene 10, 2015)

Hola, soy Héctor Pareja, encantado de formar parte en este foro.
Saludos!


----------



## job1956 (Ene 11, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Jose Baiter, soy de Buenos aires , Argentina, me gusta la electrónica y espero poder aprender y compartir conocimientos con amigos que surjan de este Foro de Electrónica,quiero dar las  gracias a los creadores de este sito que nos permite intercambiar experiencias.


----------



## davidruiz (Ene 11, 2015)

Hola buen día.

Agradezco información para encontrar soluciones y ampliar conocimientos de electronica.

Gracias.


----------



## LeoEmi (Ene 11, 2015)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Leandro, soy argentino, de la provincia de Córdoba; soy aficionado a varias áreas técnológicas, materiales compuestos, carpintería, mecánica, software y por supuesto algo de electŕonica. Antes que nada agradezco desde ya las ayuda me ha brindado la comunidad con sólo leeer muchos de sus post y espero poder servir de ayuda en los temas en los que pueda opinar. Un abrazo


----------



## Blaky73 (Ene 11, 2015)

Hola a todos,mi nombre es Blas,soy Español y me gusta la electronica y espero poder servir de ayuda en temas de electronica,ahun que no soy titulado en electronica por que no termine todos  los estudios por que me fui a trabajar a un taller de electronica y tengo mas de 20 años de esperiencia reparando.saludos a todos.


----------



## antornillo (Ene 11, 2015)

Hola amigos me llamo Antonio soy de las islas canarias y aficionado a la electronica,trabajo con maquinaria industrial y bueno en mi caso estoy en el foro para ponerme al dia ya que estoy un poco oxidado 
un saludo


----------



## jotaemegr (Ene 11, 2015)

Hola a todos, me llamo Juanma y vivo en Barcelona, mi relacion con la electronica se limita a mi curiosidad por intentar arreglar cosas aunque mi padre si que fue un profesional asi que algo se me pego. Espero aprender en este foro y tambien aportar mi humilde ayuda.
Un saludo!


----------



## thenekopony97 (Ene 11, 2015)

Hola a todos muy buenas tardes soy un fan del bricolaje en general y cosas DIY espero llevarme bien con ustedes y dar de mi todo mi potencial. Saludos


----------



## gourmand05 (Ene 12, 2015)

Hola a Todos!
                Soy Fernando de Salinas, Uruguay. Estoy jubilado y he comenzado algunos proyectos interesantes domésticos, ya sea pequeñas reparaciones de electrodomésticos y adaptacion de herramientas electricas.


----------



## jpaulgc (Ene 12, 2015)

Hola a todos

Soy  Paul García, Electrónico/ instrumentista industrial, de Arequipa Perú, encantado en poder colaborar  y participar en este foro, sobre todo en temas de Electrónica Automotriz y micro controladores que son los que mas me interesa por el momento
Saludos


----------



## lumirada (Ene 12, 2015)

Hola a todos soy Lucia, me gusta la electronica aunque soy muy novata, encantada de estar en este foro espero apreder mucho de todos vosotros, un saludo.


----------



## hemel dario (Ene 12, 2015)

*H*ola a todos*,* soy *H*emel *D*ario *M*ora *E*strada un aprendiz de la electronica*,* gracias a ustedes vengo superandome dia a dia*.*

*S*oy de *M*edellin *A*ntioquia *C*olombia*,* estoy satisfecho de pertenecer a este foro*.*

*G*racias por todo. *S*aludes.


----------



## Rataplan (Ene 13, 2015)

Hola a tuts, me presento soy Alejandro y me gusto mucho el foro asi que decidi incorporarme, espero poder aportar asi como tambien me ayuden, me gusta hacer detonar capacitores, tambien me gusta la alta tension pero con poca corriente, ∞ gracias por escucharme...


----------



## jesussfb1 (Ene 13, 2015)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jesús me encanta la electrónica estoy encantado de formar parte del foro, aquí estoy para poder compartir conocimientos y de igual forma aprender. Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Tirana (Ene 13, 2015)

Cause alta en el foro ya hace mucho tiempo, pero no comencé ningún post.
Bien no hay duda que para formar parte de una comunidad, lo primero es presentarse a todos. Así lo hago y ademas pedir disculpas por los errores que cometa a la hora de colgar mis post.
No se si, en este foro, está contemplada la radio afición, para mi, esta supone trastear con toda la electrónica que conlleva, por eso hago mi incursión en foros de electrónica.
Saludos
Tirana


----------



## skywalker3232 (Ene 13, 2015)

Hola, saludos, soy Javier Gómez, de Valencia, y me gusta bastante la electrónica, pero mi nivel es de muy principiante, y los pocos proyectos que me he construido los he aplicado al modelismo, mi gran pasión, o sea que me gusta ver mis maquetas más espectaculares de lo que suelen ser sin ningún montaje electrónico en su interior. Adjunto una foto de una maqueta recortable del Halcón Milenario  de Star Wars, uno de mis primeros proyectos de electrónica, la pare trasera tiene 20 leds azules que van alimentados por USB, directamente al ordenador


----------



## jockel (Ene 13, 2015)

Saludos a todos mi nombre es joel abad soy peruano apasionado por la electronica y gustos de formar parte de este grupo para aprender nuevos conocimientos y compartir los mios...


----------



## oscarross (Ene 13, 2015)

Hola amigos espero aprender lo mas que se pueda de electrónica


----------



## IngScott (Ene 13, 2015)

Hola,  Soy Mauricio (IngScott), desde Chilito y  tengo como Hobby la electrónica, me estoy metiendo en esto de los Microcontroladores,  y encontré este foro, espero me ayuden con algunas cosas y también ser un aporte,   saludos


----------



## Jdmday (Ene 13, 2015)

Hola pues soy Jesus Jdmday, soy de México y estoy estudiando ingenieria en mecatronica, se algo de electronica y esta pagina siemrpe ha sido de gran ayuda, espero poder aportar con mis proyectos y aprender mucho, saludos!


----------



## KAUKA (Ene 13, 2015)

hola mucho gusto esto muy feliz de poder pertenecer al foro ya que estoy muy interesado 
Gracias.


----------



## Christian 4 ruedas (Ene 13, 2015)

Hola, soy Christian, vivo en Argentina. No tengo mucho conocimiento, y he llegado al foro buscando material para leer, y aprender. He visto que muchas de las personas participantes tienen un nivel muy alto, por lo que desde ya pido disculpas si hago una (o mas de una) pregunta tonta. Gracias.


----------



## juanjos (Ene 14, 2015)

Hola soy juanjo soy de guanajuato y apenas me estoy inisiando en esto de la electronica pero con su ayuda espero ser pronto todo un maestro como utedes salu2 atodos los que formamos este gran foro.


----------



## GEDO (Ene 14, 2015)

Hola buenas somos un grupo de 3 personas de 2 grado superior de desarrollo de productos electronicos tenemos 20 años, (asturias,gijon).


----------



## adirsom (Ene 14, 2015)

ola amigos do fórum meu nome adir figueiredo sou do brasil rio de janeiro e é com muita satisfação que participo deste fórum  muita coisa a gente aprende aqui  e espero um dia poder contribuir também abraços a todos.


----------



## Miguel Mix (Ene 14, 2015)

Hola que tal mi nombre es Miguel Quevedo (Miguel Mix) tengo 38 años vivo en México (Estado de México), soy Dj y aficionado amateur a la electronica principalmente al audio profesional y aquí he encontrado mucha información así como proyectos muy buenos con respecto a ese tema y es un gusto suscribirme a este foro que ha sido de mucha ayuda para todos los que andan en busca de información y soluciones en cuestión de eletrónica y proyectos.
                                                                  Un saludo cordial a todos!


----------



## mikicho (Ene 14, 2015)

Mi nombre es Miguel Barja (mikicho) Boliviano, técnico con poca experiencia en electrónica pero con ganas de seguir aprendiendo con la colaboración de todos ustedes. de igual forma colaborar con ustedes en lo que me sea posible será un placer.

                          Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## zafiroboss (Ene 14, 2015)

Hola todos! Me llamo Alexis de Madrid, forofo de la informatica y tecnologia mecanico de vehiculos con experiencia en mantenimiento industrial y curso de programacion de automatas. Llevo un tiempo curioseando mucho mas profundo en la electronica cosa que no tengo muy avanzado. Espero aprender mucho con vuestra ayuda! un saludo!


----------



## robop18 (Ene 14, 2015)

Hola que tal mi nombre es José de Jesus Aguirre, soy técnico electricista y automatización con 20 años en el sector industrial, mi gusto por los pic18f2250 me  lleva a seguir aprendiendo, soy entusiasta por la electrónica y Plc  y microcontroladores , radico en la ciudad de México, me gusta el Foro por las recomendaciones y tutoriales sobre cualquier tema ya que me gusta fabricar mis propios circuitos para trabajar con Plc y Vdf

Gracias .  Saludos


----------



## urubamba (Ene 14, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy Urubamba, vivo en Argentina aunque mi nick parezca que soy de Perú, Cuzco !!!

Soy un simple técnico en electrónica _sin ejercer en la profesión en forma constante_, dado que me dediqué a las ventas. Y dentro de las ventas, estuve fundamentalmente con compañias importadoras de audio y cuando la cosa se complicó en _el país del sube y baja_, me fuí al gremio de la construcción. 
Así que hubo un impasse en este temita, al que he vuelto como dice la letra de tango :

"_ Siempre se vuelve al primer amor _" 

Saludos !


----------



## lbgf (Ene 14, 2015)

Hola a todos.

Imagino que transité el mismo camino de muchos de ustedes y llegué a este sitio googleando. ¡Qué bien! Es satisfactorio encontrarse con personas desinteresadas y que tienen dentro de su forma de vivir los valores de la solidaridad y la complementaridad.

Por cierto, me llamo (o me llaman) Luis González. Me gradué como ingeniero electricista en el 95 y soy un venezolano aficionado a la electrónica, pero muy a pesar mío, de manera poco constante.

Estoy aquí para aprender de ustedes; y por supuesto, a comunicar lo poco que pueda aportar.

En verdad, gracias a los creadores de este espacio. Pienso que son personas llenas de gran sentido de la bondad y con muy poco egoismo dentro de sí.

Y por supuesto, agradezco también a todos los colaboradores y participantes de los diversos foros, pues sin ellos este sitio no se nutriría.

Saludos.


----------



## calpanxo (Ene 15, 2015)

Hola, buenas a todos, soy Jordi de Barcelona, electrico de profesión y electronico de aficion, estoy cacharreando bastante con pic's y con arduino.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Noe (Ene 15, 2015)

Buenos dias Soy nuevo saludos a todos


----------



## Fructuoso (Ene 15, 2015)

Hola me llamo Fructuoso vivo en la La Habana Cuba, muy interesante estar en este foro, les deseo lo mejor para este 2015...gracias por la Bienvenida


----------



## cotilla (Ene 15, 2015)

Hola a todos. Muy contento de estar por aqui. Mi nombre es Pedro Cotilla. He trabajado la electronica desde el ambito de las telecomunicaciones y tambien soy muy aficionado a la informatica. Vivo en San Jose  de las Lajas, Cuba, no lejos de La Habana. Espero poder aportar y aprender. Gracias por la bienvenida.


----------



## jonatan diaz (Ene 16, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Jonatan diaz soy ingeniero de sistemas y ahora me estoy interesando en la electronica y en el sonido  , espero aprender mucho y aportar lo que pueda


----------



## ospy (Ene 16, 2015)

Buenos dias!! Muy contento por pertenecer a este foro. Soy osvaldo, apenas un aficionado, y espero aprender y resolver algunos problemas.
Saludos desde Paraguay.


----------



## ManuelPrz (Ene 16, 2015)

Hola me llamo Manuel soy estudiante de ingenieria electrica me uno al foro porque espero aprender de los que saben.


----------



## Pepeliyo (Ene 16, 2015)

Me llamo José Luis y tengo un taller de electromecánica desde hace muchos años y recién ahora estoy incursionando en electrónica.
Un gran saludo a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2015)

*.*




*Sean Bienvenidos los Nuevos Foristas ! *


----------



## RSanzH (Ene 17, 2015)

Buenos días, espero poder seros de utilidad aunque probablemente aprenda de vosotros más, que vosotros de mí. Me pongo a vuestra disposición.


----------



## Varder (Ene 17, 2015)

Buenos días. Entre al foro con el fin de ampliar mis conocimiento en electronica, bueno espero hacer bastantes amigos. Saludos


----------



## rocamar (Ene 17, 2015)

Hola, hace mucho tiempo que sigo muchos de los tantos temas que aqui se publican. Me llamo Cristobal y siempre fui y soy un apasionado de la electronica. Gracias


----------



## mavalcou (Ene 17, 2015)

Hola a todos.  Tengo 44 años, y hace poco me volvió a surgir el gusanillo de la electronica, que hace tiempo sentí cuando siendo niño, me regalaron un scatron. Asi que vengo basicamente para aprender desde cero.
Un saludo.


----------



## josemadom (Ene 18, 2015)

Hola!
Me presento: Me llamo Jose Mari y tengo 46 años, de Zaragoza. 
Espero aprender de este foro y tambien aportar mi granito de arena.
Nada mas. 
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## xluis (Ene 18, 2015)

No sé nada de estas cosas, pero mi mentalidad técnica siente envidia de los que saben, en esta vida soy un simple vigilante en una industria pesquera.

Mi "talento" es que me ocurren experiencias paranormales de varios tipos y he sabido aprovecharlas o incluso las he puesto a prueba.
ademas obtengo muy buenos resultados con la experimentación de voces de origen desconocido (EVP o psicofonia).

Estoy aquí porque una de mis grabadoras tiene problemas técnicos


----------



## Thunderbolt (Ene 18, 2015)

Hola, me llamo Jose, desde Murcia me presento. Me encanta la electrónica en todas sus modalidades


----------



## netasibas (Ene 19, 2015)

Soy Sebastián para mi la electrónica es un hobby fascinante.

Tengo 34 años soy de Bs As, Argentina, me registre en este foro en 2010, y en todos estos años lo he utilizado para aprender lo que muchas personas nos han dejado como enseñanza en sus mensajes.


----------



## yanohaymasusuarios (Ene 19, 2015)

Buenas a todos. Mi nombre es Pedro Lopez, soy de Santa Cruz-Bolivia, estoy en mi ultimo año de ingenieria electronica y me gustan mucho los autos. Paralelamente estoy estudiando un tecnico en electricidad automotriz. Tambien me gusta todo sobre el audio, construccion de amplificadores y demas. Espero ayudar, y q tambien me ayuden enalguna duda que tenga. 
Saludos !!!


----------



## JMDM (Ene 20, 2015)

Hola, me llamo JM, soy de Cartagena-España, Ingeniero de teleco e ingeniero en automatica, un saludo.


----------



## mamfmamf (Ene 20, 2015)

Hola soy mamfmamf de Gijón. Mi nivel de electrónica es bajo, aunque soy muy manitas. Saludos a todo el foro.


----------



## GastonN95 (Ene 20, 2015)

Hola me llamo Gaston y soy de Argentina. Estoy empezando mis estudios en ingeniería electrónica, mis conocimientos son muy básicos, así que entre aquí para aprender. Saludos a todos!


----------



## leonn (Ene 20, 2015)

hola soy matias, soy aficionado al bricolage y me encantaria aprender de la experiencia de todos y talvez enseñar tambien un poco...


----------



## tesnico (Ene 20, 2015)

Hola a todo el mundo,,soy rafa,tengo 49 años y de siempre me a gustado este mundo,,
saludos


----------



## mathaus1987 (Ene 20, 2015)

Hola a todos desde Cadiz,soy paco un mero curioso y aficionadillo, jejejeje espero aprender de ustedes y que me ayudes y pueda ayudaros en algo. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## vilche (Ene 20, 2015)

buenas soy nuevo en el foro y gusto de aprender mas de electrónica desde ya agradezco el apoyo de todos los miembros del foro


----------



## reset (Ene 20, 2015)

Buenas noches, mi nombre Real es Niko, soy de Galicia  y llevo tiempo leyendo en el foro pero ahora he decidido registrarme entre otras cosas para consultar unas dudas.
Soy como muchos otros aprendiz de electrónica a mis 32 años eso si por hobby, ya que realmente soy electricista.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## manz2t (Ene 21, 2015)

Hola soy paulo y vivo en argentina, me uno al foro para poder aprender mas de electrónica y expandir mis conocimientos básicos en el tema.. soy muy manitas así que algunas que otras cosas ya e echo les dejo unas imágenes de las bricos. Saludos !!!!


----------



## vmontejo (Ene 21, 2015)

Hola, soy Vicente y aficionado a reparaciones o proyectos mecánicos con interacciones eléctricos o electrónicos.
He llegado hasta aquí tratando de resolver una duda y aprender de los conocimientos y experiencias de otros


----------



## tayrona (Ene 21, 2015)

hola a todos. soy david, soy aficionado a la electronica  especialmente a los amplificadores de alta potencia para audio. ya que pues tengo un equipo de sonido con amplificadores de transisitores y quisiera mejorarlos para obtener mejores resultados. la verdad este foro es un excelente lugar para intercambiar conocimientos y conocer buenos amigos interesados en aprender cada dia mas. mis saludos para todos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ballanti (Ene 22, 2015)

Hola, me llamo *Lorenzo Ballanti* y soy el CEO del Proyecto Wayo, un Localizador GPS. Me uno a esta comunidad para compartir ideas, poder ayudar y recibir ayuda sobre esta tecnología.
Muchas Gracias ...


----------



## espadarota (Ene 22, 2015)

Hola.
Soy de Gijón, Asturias, España.

Encantado de poder aprender con ustedes!!!


----------



## reme (Ene 22, 2015)

hola a todos un saludo afectuoso a todos . gracias de antemano Reme


----------



## kikemix2101 (Ene 22, 2015)

*H*ola*,* espero ser muy util a*_*la comunidad*,* ademas de apoyo soy muy emprendedor*,* me gustan mucho los proyectos*,* voy a empezar a subirlos*,* espero que sean de utilidad para todos


----------



## JaviRedBay (Ene 23, 2015)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y vengo a presentarme.
Me llamo Javier y soy de Huelva, estoy estudiando Ingeniería Electrónica aquí en mi ciudad así que espero aportar algo al foro de vez en cuando  .
Un saludo a todos


----------



## reme (Ene 23, 2015)

Hola a todos, estoy feliz de estar en esta comunidad de afines, espero participar y recibir informacion
de lo que me gusta , la electronica. saludos Reme


----------



## serafi600 (Ene 23, 2015)

hola para todos de esta comunidad un saludo por aceptarme.


----------



## Killthebayonet1 (Ene 23, 2015)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Ezequiel Rojas, actualmente soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica, estoy enamorado de mi carrera y soy un gran aficionado de la electrónica en general! Como todo el mundo tengo dudas y espero que los mas expertos puedan ayudarme a mejorar y ser cada día mejor y mejor en esta area tan interesante y entretenida ¡Gracias por aceptarme!


----------



## YRB (Ene 24, 2015)

Mi nombre es yoslin ruiz muy emocionado de pertenecer a este grupo y con muchas ganas de seguir aprendiendo de este mundo llamado electrónica es un placer saludarlos y mil gracias por aceptarme y cordial saludo


----------



## juanquielectronica (Ene 24, 2015)

!Hola a todos, gracias por permitirme pertenecer a este grupo, intento aprender en casa, ya tengo 57 años pero esto de la electronica siempre me pareciò apacionante, asi gracias nuevamente por permitirme aprender!


----------



## bolivar2021 (Ene 24, 2015)

hola me llamo yurvin bolívar me encanta la electrónica de echo la estoy estudiando pero en la universidad no me proporciona la información para crear circuito espero aquí me ayuden, saludos


----------



## blackrooster19 (Ene 25, 2015)

Hola a todos me llamo Adrian de Mexico, soy aficionado a la electronica, y he tenido algunos problemillas ojala que me puedan ayudar saludos


----------



## juanito460 (Ene 25, 2015)

hola a todos, me llamo Juan Carlos, soy de Santa Cruz Bolivia, tengo el deseo de aprender en este foro, muchas gracias


----------



## yojoda (Ene 25, 2015)

Hola a todos mi nombre es miguel Contreras de valencia Edo Carabobo Venezuela. Soy aficionado a la electronica y los pocos proyectos que he realizado son para mi, no creo tener la suficiente experiencia para trabajarla espero aprender mas desde aqui. Gracias por todo


----------



## gupiita (Ene 25, 2015)

ola soy nueva aqui


----------



## gustavo rotger (Ene 25, 2015)

Hola soy gustavo rotger y les agradesco por haberme recibido en el foro, estoy armandome mi propio equipo de bajo y he comensado a armar el pre gallien krueger que ricardodeni publico en el 2008 y me parecio muy interesante. muchas gracias


----------



## hernantripper (Ene 25, 2015)

Buenas mi nombre es Hernán, soy de Buenos Aires y tengo 24 años. Estudio ingeniería electronica en la UTN. Desde ya muy agradecido por todos los aportes y espero participar con ustedes. Saludos!


----------



## josedavid9929 (Ene 26, 2015)

hola soy david anguiano tengo 15 años soy de mexico y aficionado a la electronica y robotica estudiare ingenieria en mecatronica actual mente curso el segundo semestre de preparatoria en la carrera de mantenimiento de sistemas automaticos y espero pronto subir mis aporte ya que esperimento con todo lo que encuentro no se si recuerdan una iniciativa que habia en el foro de publicar fotos de sus talleres se deveria de retomar en fin espero hacer amigos


----------



## esd1984 (Ene 26, 2015)

Hola que tal soy edgar saludos a toda la comunidad soy tecnico electromecanico e hice otros cursos y me uno a este foro compartir conocimientos, y aprender de ustedes, y hacer amistades a traves del mundo tecnico que es muy amplio, desde ya gracias a todos.


----------



## elnestor (Ene 26, 2015)

Hola, gracias por compartir sus conocimientos y proyectos. Quiero aprender y me parece el lugar adecuado.
Soy de Mendoza


----------



## EKISTRONW (Ene 26, 2015)

Gracias por compartir. Soy aficionado a la Electrónica y Música. El aprendizaje dura hasta que nos vamos. Entonces me es grato participar aquí  encontrando respuestas y colaborando.
Vivo en  Chile


----------



## Escobarense (Ene 26, 2015)

Hola a todos! soy erick soy de buenos aires, tengo 19 años, soy técnico en electrónica y actualmente estoy cursando la carrera de ingeniería en Telecomunicaciones. Decidí unirme a este foro porque la verdad me gusta aprender, actualizarme siempre y en fin colaborar con lo que se a quienes son aficionados y amantes de esta bella especialidad que es la electrónica.


----------



## zenermk (Ene 26, 2015)

Hola a toda la comunidad!, Soy Heriberto tecnico en Electronica y estudiante de Ingenieria en Sistemas. Ingrese a esta comunidad para aprender y reforzar mis conocimientos acerca de esta gran especialidad.

Saludos.


----------



## joaquinC (Ene 26, 2015)

Buenas a todos... soy nuevo en este foro, estoy para colaborar y aprender...


----------



## vivis (Ene 26, 2015)

Saludos a todos, soy sonidista de Lima, Peru. estudie sonido y no se mucho de electronica, deseo aprender  sobre todo para dar mantenimiento y hacer reparaciones basicas a mis equipos de audio. gracias a toda la comunidad por compartir sus valiosos conocimientos.


----------



## MartinLB (Ene 26, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy actualmente un alumno de 2º de grado superior y he decidido registrarme ya que comienzo un nuevo proyecto este curso y me gustaria resolver algunas de las dudas que se me presenten con vuestra ayuda antes de hacer un gasto tonto. 
Pero sobre todo aprender, estar actualizado es la única forma de progresar en este mundillo.

Saludos.


----------



## juanjovolador (Ene 27, 2015)

Hola comunidad, soy un antiguo electrónico... lo dejé durante mucho tiempo y ahora quiero retomar el tema, montar mi taller-laboratorio y dedicarle un poco de mi tiempo a esta pasión, con vuestra ayuda me será mas fácil reincorporarme, saludos desde Granada


----------



## El Oso Yogi (Ene 27, 2015)

Hola gente! Soy Javier, me dicen Yogi y bueno... soy Técnico Electrónico, futuro Ingeniero!. Estoy realizando proyectos propios y en algunos voy a necesitar de su ayuda  Nos vemos!


----------



## Radolfo (Ene 27, 2015)

Hola a todos los foreros, soy un jubilado madrileño con ganas de saber todos los avances que ha habido, desde que en mi juventud hice mis pinitos con la electronica analogica y un poco de digital.


----------



## javiercalbert (Ene 27, 2015)

Hola a todos mi nombre Javier tengo 29 años y soy estudiante de Técnico superior en Automatización industrial. Quiero agradecer de antemano todas las dudas que me vais a resolver porque serán muchas. Un saludo muy cordial para todos.


----------



## zentauro (Ene 27, 2015)

hola, soy Sergio, de Salamanca, España.
Me gusta mucho cacharrear con el tester y el soldador, aquí estoy para aprender un poquito.

un saludo.


----------



## Escobarense (Ene 28, 2015)

El Oso Yogi dijo:


> Hola gente! Soy Javier, me dicen Yogi y bueno... soy Técnico Electrónico, futuro Ingeniero!. Estoy realizando proyectos propios y en algunos voy a necesitar de su ayuda  Nos vemos!


Puede ser que vos estudies ingenieria electronica en la unsam? porque me sono ese apodo por algun lado jajaja


----------



## jjaviermmartin (Ene 28, 2015)

Buenos días;
Mi nombre es: Javier y espero encontrar en el foro ideas, ayuda, y curiosidades que hagan mas ameno el tiempo.


----------



## JordiMB (Ene 28, 2015)

Buenas, mi nombre es Jordi y espero aprender mucho en este foro.


----------



## escort (Ene 28, 2015)

hola buenos dias soy nuevo en esta pagina espero poder intercambiar ideas con todos y cada uno de ustedes soy de merida yucatan mexico, me gusta la electronica soy aficionado a hacer mis propios inventos


----------



## iroman2 (Ene 28, 2015)

Hola colegas, mi propósito aprender y compartir lo poco que se en materia de electrónica


----------



## eletrozica (Ene 28, 2015)

Hola a todos. Para mí es un placer participar en este foro.

Tengo un tiempo practico en electrónica de 15 años.

No hablo español. Pero entiendo un poco. Quiero intercambiar informaciones.

Si mi vida llegar a los 100 años y la vivir 100 veces yo no poderia aprender todo sobre la electricidade y electrónica. 

Haré lo que puedo para ayudar y aprender.


----------



## DR1V3R (Ene 29, 2015)

BUenas Noches, creo ya me habia presentado si no ahi va

Soy tecnico en Electronica e Ing Mecanico Automotriz 
Me uni a este foro porque hay mucha gente que ya se la sabe, sobre todo en cuestiones de audio

Espero que me ayuden tanto como pueda yo ayudarles


----------



## eduardof (Ene 29, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Eduardo, soy estudiante de Ingeniería en Electrónica y actualmente curso mi último año, espero poder aprender muchas cosas que no domino por medio de esta comunidad y también aportar con lo que sepa en esta área tan apasionante como es la electrónica, saludos a todos desde Santiago de Chile.


----------



## The Killer1 (Ene 29, 2015)

Hola a todos,

Soy nuevo y me gustaría aprovechar la oportunidad de estar en este foro.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## surver (Ene 29, 2015)

Hola a todos,

Soy nuevo en el foro y en temas de electrónica. Seguramente os habrán dado ya mucho la brasa gente novatilla como yo, pero bueno, intentaré ser lo más preciso posible. Además, antes de preguntar, prometo buscar información del asunto en cuestión jeje.

Estoy empezando con Arduino, mi objetivo es fabricarme mi propio quadricopter (si, creo que se me fué la pinza jaja). La idea es comprar el frame, sensores, motores, etc... necesarios para conectar a mi Arduino (y a la tensión) y programar todo lo necesario para que el "bicho" vuele. Se que hay cosas ya hechas que me pueden facilitar la vida... pero es que me gusta. Si no, me compraría uno ya fabricado y listo jaja.

Saludos!!


----------



## everto (Ene 29, 2015)

JMDM dijo:


> Hola, me llamo JM, soy de Cartagena-España, Ingeniero de teleco e ingeniero en automatica, un saludo.



Hola, me llamo Eudes y vivo en Barcelona, Venezuela. Soy Ingeniero Electricista, pero mi preparación en electrónica no fue buena. Tengo 68 años y me registré hace varios años en el foro, pero no he estado muy activo. Me interesan los proyectos en energía limpia.  Saludos para todos los foristas.


----------



## tarzan2009 (Ene 29, 2015)

Me presento: Me llamo Mario Ferro y tengo 66 años.Me uno al foro para aprender Mas de electrónica.
Saludos a todo el foro.


----------



## Marco Real (Ene 29, 2015)

Hola soy Fernan. Electrónico industrial de vieja escuela. Estoy en el mundillo del mantenimiento industrial desde hace 30 años con una incursión de 6 años en el ámbito de la enseñanza con alumnos de necesidades educativas especiales.
Espero aprender con vosotros  y en lo que esté en mi mano aportar.

salud y conocimiento


----------



## solutronica (Ene 29, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Eris de Sinaloa, Mexico. Y  soy aficionado a la electrónica.
Me gustaria aprender de los conocimientos y experiencias de otros, igual y comparto los mios. ...


----------



## nisa (Ene 29, 2015)

Que tal me llamo Josè Santos.
Soy Mexicano, me dedico al servicio de reparación de autos. las fallas electrónicas son mi coco,estoy estudiando pics para desarrollar señales para probar ecus esto me apasiona.


----------



## Alex Pineda (Ene 29, 2015)

Hola Soy Alex, estoy por aqui para compartir los conocimientos y aprender mas de uds. 

Saludos... ...


----------



## Alan8881 (Ene 29, 2015)

Hola a todos, me llamo Alan y soy de Barcelona, me dedico al mantenimiento industrial pero la verdad no tengo ni idea de electronica, lo mio es mas la mecanica y la electricidad, pero siempre me a llamado la atencion y me gustaria ir aprendiendo cosas nuevas.

Nos vemos por el foro!!!!!!


----------



## kowart (Ene 29, 2015)

Hola amigos soy electronico y uso estos software  Proton Basic Ide compiler+Proteus+Labview ,somos una comunidad que esta creciendo


----------



## yojoda (Ene 30, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es miguel contreras soy de valencia Venezuela, aficionado a la electrónica y medio chapuzo la reparación de pc para mi y a quienes quieran correr el riesgo de hacerlo. Me gusta su pag esta bien buena y le he sacado provecho a algunos contenidos. Gracias por eso


----------



## keyboarder61 (Ene 30, 2015)

Hola me llamo Nicolás y vivo en Argentina y tengo 27 años, me fascina el audio, por eso comencé a estudiar electrónica el año pasado, mis conocimientos son de lo mas básicos, y busco aprender de todo pero mas que nada cosas relacionadas al audio y la potencia y señales y oscilaciones y todo eso... la pagina muy buena.  saludos a todos


----------



## germanmed (Ene 31, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es German, soy un aficionado a la tecnología y electrónica, nunca es tarde para aprender y trataremos de ponerlo en practica en este Foro gracias


----------



## ferchoja27 (Ene 31, 2015)

Buenos dias estimados colegas mi nombre es Fernando Jaramillo, con una incursion en la electronica de algo mas de 10 años, es un gusto compartir con todos de las experiencias tanto en aciertos como en errores de reparacion y vivencias en general en el ambito tan amplio de la electronica, y entonces estoy aqui para intentar dar orientacion en lo que se requiera. Saludos desde Colombia


----------



## Hugo0702 (Ene 31, 2015)

Hola me llamo Hugo soy de chile, santiago .soy estudiante de ingenieria en electricidad y electronica . me uno a este foro para poder ser un aporte y ver si con la poca experiencia que tengo ayudar a alguien y obviamente buscar informacion y ayuda  . saludos a todos!


----------



## Kirit0 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hola Soy nuevo por aquí y me llaman *Kirito*. 

Soy de Madrid y me encanta la electrónica y trabajo en el mundo ferroviario. 
Me he metido en el foro para aprender un poco mas de la gente del foro y para hacer mis preguntillas y para que me echen una mano en un proyecto que llevo tiempo queriendo poner en practica, aunque ya este inventado me gustaría hacerlo por mi mismo. 
Gracias y nos vemos por el foro.


----------



## nzttor (Feb 1, 2015)

Hola, soy de México, Ingeniero en electrónica y comunicaciones , un saludo.


----------



## piperper (Feb 1, 2015)

Hola, soy Pilar. Me dí de alta en el 2010 cuando estudiaba electrónica en el instituto pero no participé, sólo leía. Tengo 57 años. Mis conocimientos son muy básicos, espero ampliarlos con vuestra ayuda y aportar mi granito de arena. Me gusta reparar y deseo crear. Saludos


----------



## MANUMANUEL (Feb 1, 2015)

Buenas, soy Manu me gusta la electronica y creo que este foro es el lugar de referencia de algunos enamorados de este mundo electronico y donde se trata con respeto a todo los foreros.
Gracias por estar ahí.

Saludos


----------



## Noxromen (Feb 1, 2015)

Hola muy buenas a todos!!
Me he registrado aquí para poder aprender un poco con todos e intentar ayudar en lo que sea.
Soy estudiante y siempre me ha gustado el tema de electricidad, electrotecnia, electrónica y robótica.


Saludos!!


----------



## manu659 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hola amigos! soy de Almería, España y me alegro de poder participar y consultar en este foro, recordar... La unión hace la fuerza!!


----------



## Alexmofe (Feb 2, 2015)

Hola compañeros!! Soy de Extremadura, España, aunque ahora resido y estudio en Madrid ni mas ni menos el ciclo de grado superior de mantenimiento electrónico me metí en este entrañable mundo el año pasado, y espero poder ayudar y aprender mucho en este foro. Un placer y un saludo!!! Vamos electrónicos!!!


----------



## sotavientos (Feb 2, 2015)

Hola,
Soy nuevo en este foro (aunque el registro hace tiempo que lo realicé), no soy experto en electrónica pero me interesa experimentar e intentar ir aprendiendo poco a poco sobre la misma.
Espero aprender y aportar a este foro. Saludos y gracias de antemano a todos.


----------



## cycab (Feb 2, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy electricista y tengo 53 años, me gusta la electrónica como hobby y en este momento estoy intersado en el tema de un transductor de lazo de 4 - 20 mA con salida de 0 - 5V. si alguien me puede ayudar con información estaré muy agradecido. 

Un saludo para todos y que el conocimiento se compartido con todos sin excepción, es la forma mas sencilla de hacer amigos.

Feliz día para todos


----------



## jonathanriv (Feb 2, 2015)

Hola a todos apenas voy familiarizándome con el foro soy ing en instrumentación electrónica, espero poder ayudar un poco con lo poco que se saludos


----------



## henryzalez (Feb 2, 2015)

Saludos amigos del foro, soy de Venezuela y mi pasión es la electrónica. Muy interesante el foro  sigan adelante


----------



## anhercas62 (Feb 3, 2015)

saludando al foro,de la cuidad de mexico aficionado a la electrónica  angel hernandez.


----------



## ERGOS123 (Feb 3, 2015)

Buenas a todos los del Foro,

Mi nombre es Erick González tengo 20 años, soy de Barrancabermeja (Colombia), soy Tecnólogo en Electrónica Industrial, actualmente cursando la Instrumentación Industrial.

Me uní a este foro para compartirles ideas propias y aclarar algunos temas y claro también a aprender sobre la experiencia de otros foreros.


----------



## carartu (Feb 3, 2015)

para responderte con una buena bienvenida.
por mi parte para servir en lo que pueda.
EL SEÑOR te bendice
carlos


----------



## many (Feb 3, 2015)

saludos a todos soy manuel puebla mexico espero poder ayudar dentro de lo que se pueda


----------



## jadvidr40 (Feb 4, 2015)

los miembros de este interesante foro, tengo 48 años y me gusta la electrónica, me nombro Jardi ...


----------



## cachaco58 (Feb 4, 2015)

Mi nombre es Carlos Arturo Medina, soy técnico electricista residencial y con conocimientos de electrónica, me encanto FOROS DE ELECTRONICA porque quiero especializarme en CONTROL y aquí en este foro espero encontrar respuestas, a parte de conectarme con otros técnicos.  Saludos para la comunidad. ...


----------



## Andres Manzanilla (Feb 4, 2015)

Hola soy Andres me encanta la electronia y quiero aprender.
Un gran saludo a todos.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 4, 2015)

A todos los nuevos integrantes bienvenidos a foros de electrónica!


----------



## juanan22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hola soy Juanan estoy empezando a programar PLCs y he visto que aquí puedo aprender mucho.

Un saludo!!


----------



## ibero380 (Feb 6, 2015)

Buenos dias, soy jose manuel aficionado a la electronica y creo que he encontrado el sitio perfecto para apreder mas y desarrollar conocimiento. saludos desde madrid.


----------



## Heimao (Feb 6, 2015)

Saludos. Soy Carlos, aficionado a la electrónica. Espero poder aprender mucho con ustedes


----------



## darkmaster20000 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hola a tod@s, soy Jorge, y pues aun que me registre hace años, soy muy novato en la electronica, pero me uní a estos foros para aprender mas, sobre todo en lo que es interfaces y programación, un saludo.


----------



## en el audio (Feb 6, 2015)

hola a todos, mi nombre es jorge, me parecio muy interesante este foro.
gracias a todos los que lo conforman por sus conocimientos.


----------



## eoth (Feb 7, 2015)

Hola a todos! ya tengo un par de añitos de haberme inscrito al foro, crei que ya me habia presentado pero no me pesa hacerlo de nuevo XD , mi nombre es Jose Luis, vivo en El Salvador. Mi primer acercamiento a la electrónica fue en bachillerato (opción electrónica por cierto XD ), luego segui otra carrera, pero nunca dejé la electronica. Hoy soy profesor de Matemática e Informática, ya tuve la oportunidad de realizar un par de proyectos con mis alumnos, nunca dejo de aprender (como profesor estoy doblemente obligado a seguir siempre aprendiendo). Asi que ese soy yo XD


----------



## ranma (Feb 7, 2015)

hola buenos días,tardes o noches.
soy estudiante de Ingeniería. 
Y la verdad es que me uní a este foro por unas dudas en cuanto a un "proyecto" que tengo en puerta y disculpen las molestias .


----------



## egiordano (Feb 7, 2015)

Gracias por incluirme en el foro. Mi nombre es Enrique soy de la ciudad de Rosario Rep. Argentina, soy aficionado a la Electrónica. Saludos.


----------



## metinerox (Feb 7, 2015)

Hola soy nuevo con hambre de conocimiento aunque ya se un poco me gustaria aperender mucho mas!!! jejejejje Saludos


----------



## guillepv (Feb 8, 2015)

Hola, me llamo Guille soy Ingeniero Tecnico Industrial esp. en Electrónica Industrial. Arreglo todo lo que puedo ya que desde pequeño he trasteado todos los equipos que caían en mis manos hasta abrirlos para ver lo que tenían dentro XD. Espero aprender cosas de este magnífico foro.

Saludos


----------



## ALEJANDRO JUNCAL (Feb 8, 2015)

Buenas buenas , saludos desde misiones argentina!!!!!!!


----------



## jcm3610 (Feb 8, 2015)

Buenas, mi nombre es Jesus y soy técnico de electrónica/informática. Espero poder ayudar por aquí y aprender de todos vosotros

un saludo


----------



## Damian25 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hola: me llamo Damián Cordobés y estoy estudiando un ciclo de mantenimiento electrónico y quiero tener los máximos conocimientos posibles y ayudar a quien lo necesite. 
Un saludo para todos


----------



## Alfredo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hola soy Alfredo Morales esta es una excelente comunidad para empaparse de los conocimientos en electrónica y espero aprender junto con los grandes.


----------



## topito1990 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hola soy Luis Emilio de la Rosa, ingeniero en mecatrónica, pero con un gran gusto por las electrónica, saludos desde México!


----------



## Rapa (Feb 10, 2015)

Buenas mi nombre es Javier, Técnico superior en informática, y estoy empezando en el tema de la electrónica, un mundo bastante amplio a la vez que interesante , espero aprender mucho siguiendo este foro, muchas gracias.


----------



## pampa1 (Feb 10, 2015)

hola! soy hector y  me atrae entre otras, la electronica y aunque quisiera que solo fuera un hobby se ha transformado en mi fuente de ingresos. y a pesar de mi humilde sapiencia en este campo tengo algunos logros gracias a que sé aprender preguntando y experimentando. eso si! tratando de no romper nada.
saludos!


----------



## caffaras (Feb 11, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Sebastián, soy de Rosario, Argentina. Soy ingeniero electrónico y por circunstancias de la vida mi trabajo no tiene nada que ver con la electrónica y por eso hace mas de 20 años que no toco un soldador.
Como siempre fue mi pasión hoy me inscribí en el foro para refrescar conocimientos de lo aprendido hace muuuuucho.
Gracias por todos sus aportes y espero poder contribuir en algo.


----------



## curro847 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hola soy curro de un pueblo de cadiz. mi pueblo es bornos y es de la provincia de cadiz, en andalucia. me presento y me gusta mucho sus trabajos


----------



## Rol77 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hola me llamo Gabriel, soy de Mexico y estoy interesado en aprender electronica, gracias por todas sus aportaciones y que tengan muy buen dia.


----------



## poncho180 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hola a todos!! me llamo Alfonso Herrera, soy de Cd. Victoria, estado Tamaulipas, Mexico. Soy Mecatronico y trabajo en la industria actualmente en Ing. de equipo, tengo varios proyectos personales en los cuales me gustaria recivir ayuda porque ya me salieron canas verdes jajaja un Saludo!!


----------



## wiwis501 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hola. Saludos desde Sevilla. Me agradó mucho encontrar este foro tan interesante y completo. Espero poder echar una manita hasta donde buenamente pueda.
Nos vemos!


----------



## juanete (Feb 12, 2015)

Gracias por incluirme en el foro. Mi nombre es juan , soy aficionado a la Electrónica. Saludos.


----------



## proyelek (Feb 12, 2015)

Hola amigos, como están buenos días saludos al foro estoy a las ordenes 
PROYELEK QUITO ECUADOR

SERVICIO TÉCNICO ESPECIALIZADO, AUDIO Y VIDEO HD EN ECUADOR A NIVEL NACIONAL


----------



## jrhp2509 (Feb 12, 2015)

Buenas, mi nombre es Jose y soy estudiante de ingeniería, Espero poder aprender de todos vosotros


----------



## jpatino1806 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hola a todos recién estoy comenzando con los ARM espero aprender mucho porque la información esta en español, muchas gracias por el aporte y nada , empezemos.


----------



## antoniomg (Feb 13, 2015)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro.

Desde chile


----------



## hanzo electronico (Feb 13, 2015)

Hola soy Hanzo un gusto de formar parte de esta comunidad espero poder ayudar en lo que me sea posible y poder compartir conocimiento por que un ser humano nunca deja de aprender un saludo a todos 
desde Perú


----------



## jbuenobis (Feb 13, 2015)

Hola soy jbuenobis, soy nuevo, soy aficionado a la electrónica y me gusta la radiofrecuencia, aunque de este campo sé muy poco. Espero aprender en la medida de mis posibilidades en este campo. Gracias por mantener un foro tan competente.

jbuenobis


----------



## siaple (Feb 13, 2015)

Hola a todos:

Soy siaple, y me imagino que como todos aquí, un aficionado a la electrónica, aunque en mi caso sin demasiados conocimientos. Espero aprender mucho y ayudar a los demás en lo que mis limitados conocimientos me permitan

siaple.


----------



## geral (Feb 13, 2015)

Hola soy Gerardo: tengo dudas y también respuesta, creo que debo crecer y crecer y lo más importante ES: QUE NUNCA ME HARE GRANDE JAJAJJAA


----------



## OSCARITO (Feb 13, 2015)

Hola, en verdad ya estoy insrito hace 2 años, pero nunca me presente, soy contador publico de profesion, pero desde muy joven me gustaba la electronica, me gusta experimentar con amplificadores, y me gustaria aprender de ustedes tambien. Los felicito por formar parte de este foro tan nutrido...saludos


----------



## goneze (Feb 13, 2015)

Hola foreros, soy Ezequiel, de Córdoba Argentina, un placer formar parte de esta comunidad internacional. Gracias por compartir sus conocimientos.


----------



## geral (Feb 13, 2015)

si hay ganas de aprender esta gueno, lo más importante es, hacer lo que de verdad te gusta


----------



## Rraxx (Feb 14, 2015)

Hola me llamo Raul y aunque no soy electronico siempre ando haciendo ñapas, he encontrado este foro por google y a ver si aprendo de vosotros

Saludos.


----------



## TheDavo (Feb 14, 2015)

Buenas noches como les va? Soy nuevo en el foro me encanta todo este mundo de la lectronica espero aprender mucho de ustedes


----------



## fixxxermetal (Feb 15, 2015)

Buenas tardes, soy de venezuela. TSU en electronica con algunos conocimientos en PIC, Arduino y PLC, conocimientos que he perfeccionado en este foro pues tengomucho tiempo leyendolos pero no me habia acercado a esta sala.


----------



## jarri (Feb 16, 2015)

Hola, soy Jarri de Uruguay, trabajo en electronica automotriz, muchas gracias por permitirme participar en el foro, trataré de aportar al mismo en la medida de mis posibilidades. Saludos!!


----------



## gusbmdp (Feb 16, 2015)

Hola! soy Gustavo de Mar del Plata, costa atlántica, técnico electromecánico y apasionado por la electrónica. espero poder cooperar en este foro. saludos


----------



## kicker18 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hola!!! mi nombre es Enrique Gurrola, de Durango Mexico, estudiante del ITD de la ingenieria mecatronica, con el deseo de ampliar mis conocimientos de electronica y poder aportar en algo a este foro. saludos


----------



## jafetsam (Feb 16, 2015)

Me llamo Luis, y agradezco la oportunidad de estar en este foro tan completo y genial. Saludos desde Mérida, Yucatán


----------



## WILLY FO (Feb 17, 2015)

Hola amigos soy willy fo soy tecnico electrico elelectronico espero aportar mis experiencias y tambien recojer experiencias de todos ... Gracias


----------



## Arkaedus (Feb 17, 2015)

Hola muy buenas soy nuevo en este mundillo y me encanta.

Espero aprender mucho por aquí

Me llamo Ángel, soy de Valencia(España) y tengo 28. Estoy estudiando primer año de Grado en electrónica. 

Mis aficiones son la electrónica, ordenadores y la acuariofilia.

Un saludo para todos


----------



## carls09 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hola gracias por aceptarme soy Ramon, de Neuquen Argentina...estoy en primer año de Tecnico en Electronica....me gusta el mundo de la electronica...saludos...


----------



## erikelec (Feb 17, 2015)

Hola!!
soy Erik y estoy estudiando Ing. en comunicaciones y electronica en la universidad de guadalajara (mexico). espero aprender mucho aqui XD


----------



## JuanMora (Feb 17, 2015)

Hola, me llamo Juan, estudié la licenciatura en Química, pero resulte ser mas un entusiasta de la electrónica, asi que espero aprender de los masters de aca para empezar a desarrollar las ideas que tengo en mente.


----------



## Epafras (Feb 17, 2015)

Hola a tod@s
Me es grato presentar mis saludos al foro; estudié electrónica y me gusta bastante el rubro. Espero poder ayudar como también aprender nuevos trucos. Uno nunca deja de aprender en esta vida. La meta es superarse cada día , y con la ayuda de la comunidad, juntos podemos alcanzarla.


----------



## aabc98 (Feb 18, 2015)

que tal soy AABC98 de los Cabos B.C.S mexico reparador de equipos de audio y video automotriz desde hace ya 20 años, compartiendo y recibiendo conocimientos dia a dia, saludos y a la orden.


----------



## paulser (Feb 18, 2015)

Hola, soy Paul Serrano de Lima- Peru, tecnico en reparacion de tv y pc me interesa mucho seguir aprendiendo, como tambien compartir lo que uno sabe, saludos a la comunidad.


----------



## sergioruben (Feb 18, 2015)

Hola a todos soy Sergio Ortiz de Argentina. Tengo 50 años y 35 en reparacion de tv, espero aportar algo y por supuesto ya saben lo que es la electronica nunca se termina de aprender


----------



## rupertocalleja (Feb 18, 2015)

Hola. mi nombre es Ruperto. Soy técnico electrónico con 20 años de experiencia. últimamente me estoy dedicando a los microcontroladores. Espero poder aportar mí experiencia a este foro y poder aprender lo que pueda de ustedes. Saludos


----------



## dgbertolot (Feb 18, 2015)

Hola a todos!

Mi nombre es Guillermo y soy nuevo en la electrónica. Estoy estudiando ingeniería y es un area que me resulto de lo mas interesante,y como aun no hemos visto mucho, queria sumarme al grupo para evacuar dudas y sumar conocimiento.
Saludos


----------



## VirCof (Feb 19, 2015)

Hola a todos.
Me inscribo en este foro para satisfacer mi curiosidad.
Saludos


----------



## chascan (Feb 19, 2015)

Hola, Mi nombre es Andrés y mi intención es presentarme, no se si ya lo hice antes o No. Tampoco se si estoy haciendo Bién desde acá. Bueno, soy un aficionado y a mi criterio un autodidacta en esto, (la electronica), y mi inteción es compartir y adquirir conocimientos.- Bueno espero me entiendan y si lo hago mal les pido mil disculpas.- Un abrazo a Todos.-


----------



## Tecnohogar (Feb 19, 2015)

Mi nombre es Marcelo, tengo 58 años, y soy de Florencio Varela; Buenos Aires. Soy Técnico en Electrónica, reparador de TV, y equipos de audio. Mi intención de participar en el foro es seguir aprendiendo y si mis posibilidades lo permiten dar la mano a los colegas que lo requieran.

Saludos a todos!!


----------



## luis silva (Feb 19, 2015)

hola mi nombre es luis silva soy tecnico en electronica pero tengo poca practica espero aprender mucho mas con todos ustedes. saludos desde colombia


----------



## tavin5000 (Feb 19, 2015)

Mi nombre es Gustavo Bulla Ingeniero Mecanico jubilado, vivo en Florida USA. Quiero compartir y aprender mucho de ustedes
Saludandolos


----------



## JMarcelo64 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hola soy Marcelo de Ecuador espero aprender mucho en este foro


----------



## Olegario (Feb 19, 2015)

Hola, me llamo José. 
Estudié Electrónica hace muchos años y sigo teniendo curiosidad por esta ciencia.


----------



## mackaya74 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hola, nos vemos en el foro.


----------



## candidom (Feb 20, 2015)

Hola, soy candido. Ing. en telecomunicaciones y pretendo incertarme en este intercambio tecnico y nutrirme del conocimiento y experiencia de sus integrantes, asi como aportar lo que este a mi alcance de mi modesta trayectoria en la reparacion de equipos electrodomesticos y otros temas.


----------



## carmeloruiz (Feb 20, 2015)

Sepan disculpar todavia no manejo bien el foro. quiero empezar con la programacion de los pic y voy a necesitar de la ayuda de ustedes, me defiendo en electronica y lo mas que he realizado de programacion fue en la facu en el C++, ubuntu. y algo de programacion en bloques de plc. ...


----------



## antoniogp2 (Feb 20, 2015)

hola me llamo antonio soy de mexico, estudiante de ingenieria mecatronica me gusta aprender cosas nuevas. y este es un medio muy bueno ya me esta sacando de muchas dudas respecto a varios temas de interes   


de antemano   muchísimas gracias.


----------



## pierpaolo (Feb 21, 2015)

Hola a todos, encantado de formar parte de este comunidad, esperando poder ayudar en lo poquito que se y aprender mucho de vosotros.

Un Saludo.-


----------



## romero (Feb 21, 2015)

hola amigos, espero aprender mucho y compartir los modestos conocimientos que poseo en este sitio que me parece genial!!!!!!
Saludos


----------



## Hernann (Feb 21, 2015)

Buen día a todos, gracias por incluirme en el foro, espero compartir mis conocimientos con ustedes y también seguir aprendiendo soy electrónico de la universidad de Salta-Argentina


----------



## Master06 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro soy estudiante de la ing.electronica en toluca, Mexico espero ser de ayuda en el foro asi como ustedes lo son para mi

Gracias y saludos desde mexico


----------



## trinimaki08 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hola soy Trinidad de Argentina y soy técnica electrónica. Pero aún así no tengo los suficientes conocimientos como para aportar, pero quizás sirva de algo. Saludos!


----------



## rk2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hola soy Ramon no soy electronico pero siempre me ha gustado espero aprender con ustedes


----------



## julio vasquez tovar (Feb 21, 2015)

hola, soy Julio Vasquez, vivo en Bogota y espero compartir informacion con todos. SALUDOS


----------



## lalomt (Feb 22, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy Gonzalo y me gusta la electrónica.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## sammy53 (Feb 22, 2015)

HOla cordial saludo para todos los foristas .soy sammy53 y espero que la estancia en esta comunidad sea lo mas prove  chosa posible


----------



## thytan (Feb 22, 2015)

Hola  a todos soy nuevo en este foro, una respetuosa pregunta alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir los diagrama de las maquinas de soldar para electrodos, marca miller,con los errores mas comunes, en mi pequeño taller me llego y yo nunca  he reparado una maquina de soldar
gracias saludos desde Mexico


----------



## RedGrinch (Feb 22, 2015)

Un saludo desde Barcelona de un aficionado con más preguntas que respuestas. 
Nos vemos por aquí.


----------



## Tacens1961 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hola a todos, estoy comenzando con la electrónica espero aprender mucho ya que la información esta en español, muchas gracias por el gran aporte de todos los foreros.


----------



## biktor56 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hola, soy estudiante de Ingenieria Electrónica, espero aprender de este foro jeje, saludos!!


----------



## jolguin (Feb 22, 2015)

Hola! Soy Jorge de San Luis, Argentina. Ya bastante mayorcito pero un entusiasta de la Electrónica cuando era más jóven y he decidido volver porque nuevas aficciones (pedales para guitarras electricas), me han traido de nuevo a este rumbo. Espero aprender y ojalá pudiera aportar. Saludos a todos!


----------



## MARACO46 (Feb 23, 2015)

SALUDOS A TODOS... Amigos un placer compartir los Temas en esta Comunidad Electrónica.. Soy Nuevo en estos Foros y Agradezco de Corazón toda la Ayuda que Puedan Brindarme... De Igual manera Haré todo lo que este a mi alcance para poder Compartir y ayudarlos con mis humildes conocimientos... GRACIAS... ...


----------



## Chispa222 (Feb 23, 2015)

Saludos para todo el foro.soy aficionado a la electrónica y es un placer pertenecer e aprender de todo este grupo de aficionados y profesionales


----------



## enrique1982 (Feb 23, 2015)

buen dia 

hola a todos... soy de Colombia vivo en barranquilla, soy nuevo en esto de los foros con ganas de aprender dia a dia de sus experiencias... me apasiona mucho el sonido y me gustaría aumentar mas  mis conocimientos de la mano de ustedes los foreros....

gracias


----------



## toqui (Feb 23, 2015)

Hola a todos... soy cubano y trabajo en Venezuela. Me satisface cuando reparo algún equipo electrónico. Pienso que con la ayuda de este foro aprenderé mucho mas de lo que hoy domino de esta ciencia. Estoy a disposición de esta comunidad para lo que de mi necesite.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## OmegaMetroid (Feb 23, 2015)

Yo soy Luis. 20 años. 2º de grado superior en  mantenimiento electrónico.
Vengo a forosdeelectronica principalmente por ser lo que estudio y me interesa.
Mi aportación sería en formato audiovosual debido a que subo vídeos de electrónica, así como entradas a blogger.
Saludos


----------



## carma (Feb 23, 2015)

Soy CARMA saludos me gustaria aprender elctronica, soy nuevo en esto de la electronica pero me gusta mucho gracias a todos uds.


----------



## janeri (Feb 23, 2015)

Hola  a tod@s , soy Josè de Chihuahua, Mèxico, gracias por aceptarme en su foro, soy tècnico en Producciòn Industrial y aficionado a la forma de "hàgalo usted mismo" , me gusta la electrònica, mis conocimientos son muy cercanos a cero, pero quiero aprender para ayudar a mi hijo adolescente en sus proyectos escolares. nuevamente gracias, saludos.


----------



## Genaro (Feb 23, 2015)

Que tal: Soy Genaro, ingeniero en Electrónica y bueno estoy en el foro para aprender más y en lo que pueda ayudar también, saludos a todos y gracias por aceptarme en el foro.


----------



## PilaristaJota (Feb 23, 2015)

Hola a todos,

Ingreso en este foro en pos del conocimiento de los que saben para adentrarme en la electrónica en la que me estoy iniciando.

Nos vemos en los circuitos.


----------



## EmmanuelTobon (Feb 23, 2015)

Hola a todos,

Ingreso en este foro en pos del conocimiento de los que saben para adentrarme en la electrónica en la que me estoy iniciando.

Nos vemos en los circuitos.

hola a todos !!!
Espero pueda y puedan ayudarme !!


----------



## Urkallo (Feb 23, 2015)

Hola atod@s:
 Soy gran aficionado a la electronica y he diseñado varios robots sencillitos, como carruseles y norias y trenes, pero no muy sofisticados, como la aficion puede más que yo cada dia es más complicado, y necesito algun que otro conocimiento de electronica,es por ello que os seguiré. 
Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## BERNARDO (Feb 23, 2015)

hola buenas noches a todos soy aficionado a la electronica buscando informacion sobre como repara un amplificador llegue al foro y la inforacion que he encontrado e ha servido.


----------



## servilap (Feb 24, 2015)

Hola.

Mi nombre es Jorge, visite este foro y me gusto la forma de compartir conocimiento y experiencia, espero compartir y aprender de ustedes
Saludos .

Sean entonces bienvenidos a la comunidad, hay muchas cosas por conversar y compartir.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JAVIZX6 (Feb 24, 2015)

Muy buenas a tod@s!!! me llamo javi, y vivo en españa. soy un aficionado a la electronica y me he decidido a investigar un poco sobre esta materia, antes de ponerme a estudiarla en serio.....a mi edad (41 años) y estudiando jejeje, aunque nunca es tarde.
Bueno, espero aprender mucho en este foro, y si me lo permitis, os ire haciendo preguntas sobre mis dudas.

un saludo


----------



## dani11 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hola compañeros, acabo de descubrir este gran foro, espero aprender en él y ayudar en la medida de mis posibilidades.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Josepet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hola a tod@s,
Tengo nociones de electrónica y me estoy iniciando en Arduino, espero aprender mucho de vosotros y colaborar en lo que buenamente pueda.
Salud!!!


----------



## Dr34Dl0rD (Feb 24, 2015)

Un poco tarde para presentarme pero igual lo haré.

Soy Ingeniero Electricista de Valencia, Venezuela. Tambien soy profesor universitario en otras areas, y estoy trabajando para desarrollar proyectos de electrónica. Aun soy novato pero poco a poco estoy viendole el queso a la tostada. Siempre dispuesto a aprender y ayudar, Gracias.


----------



## carloselvira (Feb 25, 2015)

Gracias por el foro y por compartir conocimientos en electrónica a través de la web.


Saludos a todos


----------



## fernanditomdq (Feb 25, 2015)

Hola, buenas tardes, me presento soy Fernando de mar del Plata, los sigo siempre y tratando de aprender  de ustedes,  sigan asi aportando ideas y conocimientos , un saludo desde La Feliz.- Fernando Iglesias


----------



## Vitaliy (Feb 25, 2015)

De antemano un cordial saludo. Soy Vitaliy, Técnico en informática, y novato en electrónica, Magnifico lugar, hemos obtenido, muchas soluciones todo gracias al foro, y por su puesto a su comunidad. Esperemos poder aportar algo, en cuanto aprendamos un poco más con ustedes.


----------



## evemuller (Feb 25, 2015)

Hola, soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica de Venezuela área Control y Automatización, iniciando ahora con los sistemas embebidos, aprendiendo de todo un poco. Novata aún.


----------



## jocadatoca (Feb 25, 2015)

Buenas a todos, gracias por la oportunidad 

Saludos desde São Paulo SP


----------



## GamerSilent (Feb 25, 2015)

Hola a todos! Soy estudiante de electrónica en la preparatoria, con la aspiración de estudiar una Ingeniería en Mecatrónica y vengo a este foro con la esperanza de ampliar mis conocimientos en la materia


----------



## bti80 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hola a todos. Me he registrado recientemente en este foro. Soy aficionado a la electronica y espero aprender muchas cosas. Un saludos a todos


----------



## bat88 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hola a toda la gente de este maravilloso foro.
La electronica siempre ha sido para mí una gran aficción, aunque he de reconocer que no tengo ni idea, lo cual espero poder arreglar gracias a esta gran comunidad.
Un saludo a todo el foro.


----------



## julioahp (Feb 26, 2015)

Hola a todos los compañeros del foro, soy fan a la electrónica y kisiera aprender mucho más en este foro. bueno ke tengan un buen día, Saludos a todos.


----------



## ingcre (Feb 26, 2015)

Hola a todos los miembros del foro, me dedico en mis tiempos libres a la reparación de equipos electrónicos e informáticos. Espero poder seguir aprendiendo y compartir las experiencias y conocimientos adquiridos. Saludos a todos.


----------



## MORLACCHIHORACIOMOTOS (Feb 26, 2015)

hola me llamo horacio. soy mecanico de motos,y equipos de trabajo (ej: grupo electrogenos,motosierra y etc., ago todo lo que es electricidad en los mismos, desde los 8 años, en la escuela, siempre me encanto la electronica, tengo libros de estudio electronica de IADE pero estoy por la mitad del curso y lo deje por falta de tiempo, es una materia pendiente a terminar. espero aportar todos mis conocimientos y que me ayuden tambien. muchas gracias por dejarme ingresar a esta comunidad.


----------



## diablo21 (Feb 26, 2015)

hola soy jose maria, se poco de electronica y me gustaria aprender mas, les pido paciencia y ayuda, gracias en lo que pueda ayudar, saludos.


----------



## jarucho (Feb 26, 2015)

Hola soy carlos tecnico electronico espero ayudar y que me ayuden aprender mas electronica saludos


----------



## xXPonCeXx (Feb 26, 2015)

Hola que tal soy Ponce a 4 meses para ser Tecnico en Ingeniería Mecatronica y esperemos pronto Ingeniero, un gusto formar parte de este foro y con ganas de ayudar a quien desee!. Y tambien una que otra vez solicitar su ayuda... Saludos


----------



## Giovanny2095 (Feb 26, 2015)

Mi nombre es Giovanny González, soy técnico en electrónica graduado en 1997. En aquella época recién se hablaba de microcontroladores. Actualmente me dedico al comercio, y la electrónica se ha convertido en mi hobby principal. De forma autodidacta, he logrado aprender algo sobre dispositivos PIC, aunque mi conocimiento sobre el tema, lo definiría como “básico”, ya que he logrado realizar montajes funcionales, programando siempre en lenguaje ASM y utilizando únicamente PICS 12f508, 16f84, 16f873 y 16f874. Lastimosamente, mi baja disponibilidad de tiempo y mi ubicación geográfica dificultan  mi asistencia a cursos especializados. Espero hacer el mejor uso de este foro.


----------



## salrego (Feb 27, 2015)

Hola a todos soy aficionado a la electronica auque no la entiendo, yo digo que es ilogica, pero es dificil explicar, mi hermana es ingeniero electronico y si le pido que me ayude se niega pues quiere que sea como ella lo aprendio y si algo se sale de lo que sabe se acabo la explicacion.
Bueno me estoy yendo por por otro cendero.
Me gradue en tecnologia electromecanica en nicaragua y como en venezuela no hay ninguna carrera en " Electromecanica " no valen el estudio hasta me pelee con el minstro de educacion y  nos separamos como enemigos.
Luego con estudios autodidacticos me hice supervisor de obras civiles y no autodidactticos dibujante de arquitectura topograficos y mecanicos y otros como los organos electronicos (tecnico)  pero lo mas bravo es que sin planos no puedes hacer nada ya que un organo electronico tiene mas de 200 cables en rollos apretujados y unas 25 A 30 circuitos amern de que sin planos te demoras un año para reparar alguno y para colmo los componentes con el paso de los años se borran las inscripciones.
Por ejempolo en mi casa hay dos organos electronicos que tocaba mi padre el era pianista y profesor de piano y organos al llegar a cierta edad donde una persona con mucha edad no puede estar respirando el humo de cigarrillos en las fiestas lo llaman fumadores pasivos, eso es lo mismo que se casen una pareja y tengan un hijo y fumen en la casa ella y el y el niño es un fumador pasivo.
Mi padre murio por otras causas y no fue por el cigarrillo si no por una bacteria y culpa de la diabetes.
de los organos dos yamaha BK-5C y B-35 no tengo los planos de la tarjeta de poder (la que manda la corriente) no la consigo ni en el japon por email es imposible y hacer un viajesito hasta alla sale un poquillo carito, aunque pienso que alguna vez conseguire los planos y los pondre a funcionar los dos o llegara el momento en que mi hermana o los vende como para repuestos o sucede el milagro y alguien cartativo me los hace llegar o saca una copia y me lo manda por email.
Bueno que mas les puedo decir ahora estoy en un proyecto de aumentar las ondas alfa beta y gamma para ver que resulta pero para eso hay tiempo y con los programas simuladores de circuitos en esta era de las computadoras sera mas facil.
Bueno ya les he hecho  perder un tiempo precioso pero se entretuvieron leyendo alguito interesante.
Me day la bienvenida a mi mismo (jajaja) y aqui estoy al pie del cañon


----------



## diego1980 (Feb 27, 2015)

yo trabajoen una empresa de mantenimiento, soy electromecanico y siempre me intereso mucho la electronico y ocacionalmente veia algo para resolver algunos problemas puntuales, pero ahora quiero aprender mas y especializarme un poco mas ya que es un tema muy entretenido, saludos desde argentina


----------



## lasmotos (Feb 27, 2015)

Mi cordial saludo y agradecimiento por los relatos y la información vertida en el foro, cada post. es como una micro viaje a mi adolesencia, las imágenes de los dispositivos se reflejan en mi memoria con vívida relidad. Gracias.-

Daniel ...


----------



## Carusso (Feb 27, 2015)

Hola a todos desde España! Me viene de genetica la aficion a la electronica. Mi padre es uno de esos manitas autodidacticos. Ahora mismo tengo tiempo y me he puesto a hacer un pedal de distorsion para la guitarra. Es un Fuzz Face, lo tengo listo y funcionando pero tiene fallos a subsanar. Ha sido muy divertido y seguire con mas proyectos. Por eso me he registrado, voy a necesitar ayuda. Sabe mas el diablo por viejo que por diablo...necesitare de vuestra experiencia y guia. Y podré compartir con vosotros mis exitos, progresos y dolores de cabeza. Gracias a todos!! Salúd!!


----------



## damonmor87 (Feb 27, 2015)

hola amigos buenast tardes

mi nombre es Daniel Mondragon, soy de Querétaro, soy un aficionado de la electrónica e ingeniero también, en lo que les puedar ayudar claro que con mucho gusto y de igual manera agradezco a comunidades como esta que aportan tanto y gracias a ello seguir aprendiendo.

saludos


----------



## jorololo (Feb 27, 2015)

Hola, soy de Honduras, y es un placer compartir con ustedes, espeor serles de ayuda en cualquier cosa que sea con respecto a guitarras, efectos para guitarras y bajos, amplificadores 

Saludos!


----------



## Rauling (Feb 28, 2015)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Raul Martinez , desde la ciudad de Puebla ,México, soy aficionado a la electrónica y Operador de audio por oficio, espero poder integrarme a algunos temas como preguntón o si puedo pues como ayudante , jejeje saludos a todos...


----------



## Jgoizueta (Feb 28, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Juan Goizueta, resido en España deje aparcada la electrónica hace 35 años para dedicarme a la informática de gestión, ahora que empiezo la jubilación intentaré desaparcarla con vuetra ayuda.
Gracias y saludos !!


----------



## Sr Rosa (Feb 28, 2015)

Hola me llamo Álvaro y soy miembro desde el 2013 pero entro poquillo y nunca he posteado 

Tengo varios proyectos en marcha y voy a necesitar algo de ayuda ^^

Un saludo


----------



## Yukiye (Feb 28, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy ingeniero electrónico aunque siempre he trabajado en el campo de la electricidad dejando aparcada la electrónica. Ahora quiero volver a trastear  ...


----------



## Enol (Feb 28, 2015)

Hola todos. Soy ingeniero electrónico, he trabajado y trabajo en el mundo de la electricidad y la automatización. Y he tenido aparcada la electrónica muchos años....solo los 2 primeros años me he dedicado a fabricar, probar y reparar tarjetas para control de electroválvulas proporcionales, pero de eso ya ha llovido mares...


----------



## sex92toso (Mar 1, 2015)

Muy buenas a todos!. Estoy estudiando ingeniería industrial grado en electronica y veo que la mejor manera de aprender es con la práctica. Vengo para aprender con sus consejos, si me lo permiten por supuesto. Un saludo =)


----------



## gormiti (Mar 1, 2015)

Hola a todos desde años sigo este foro tan interesante en muchos temas de electronica me gusta como aficionado y espero participar en ellos aunque tengo pocos conocimientos.
Saludos.


----------



## geniuselectron (Mar 1, 2015)

hola soy aficionado y reparo algunos aparatos ademas tambien diseño aparatos claro todo es electronica


----------



## qqlkan1981 (Mar 2, 2015)

Saludos cordiales.
Soy Israel, Agradezco por permitirme pertenecer al Foro, tengo muy poco conocimiento en electrónica pero me llama mucho la atención el sinnúmero de aplicaciones que hacen, espero aprender bastante de ustedes y quedo con el deseo de poder aportar y participar constantemente en el foro, Estoy a sus Ordenes.
Atentamente.
Israel Sánchez


----------



## kavi (Mar 2, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy Xavi y os saludo desde Girona ( Espana). Trabajo de electronico y es una de mis pasiones. Creo que este lugar es el idoneo para mejorar y ampliar conocimientos y tambier prestar ajuda en lo que mis conocimientos me permitan. Muchas gràcies y un saludo.


----------



## dagoberto matos (Mar 2, 2015)

hola a todos, contento de pertenecer a este foro electronico en el cual se que aprendere mucho con todos ustedes y poder yo ayudarles en los que pueda


----------



## Fernandoxy (Mar 2, 2015)

Hola,

Me llamo Francisco Fernando soy estudiante de ingenieria en Networking de la universidad de guayaquil en Ecuador, espero poder aprender mucho de esta pagina y tambien sepan disipar mis dudas sobre la electronica.


----------



## GermoEDLP (Mar 3, 2015)

Buenos dias, buenas tardes o buenas noches (dependiendo del país en que se encuentren). Mi nombre es German Brassini, soy técnico químico y estoy a 6 meses de recibirme de Ingeniero Industrial en la Universidad Nacional de La Plata (UNLP). Ustedes se preguntaran que hago en un foro de electrónica???. Ahí viene la explicación...
A mediados del año pasado tome una beca para trabajar en el área de Ingeniería Clínica del hospital policlínico San Martín de La Plata, para especializarme en procesos y manuales de procedimientos. Una cosa llevo a la otra y termine trabajando en el sector de "tratamiento de agua" que pertenece también a Ingeniería. En este área me especialice en métodos de tratamiento de agua, y se me encomendó el automatizar este proceso; y AHÍ ENTRA LA ELECTRÓNICA. Ya que los PLC son bastantes caros (e imposibles de conseguir o pedir en un hospital publico), empece a desarrollar mis propios circuitos automáticos utilizando los pocos conocimientos adquiridos en la cátedra de electrónica y electrotecnia de la carrera de ingeniería industrial. De a poco empece a volver a estudiar y ahora me considero un entusiasta en la materia. Espero serles de ayuda en lo que sepa, y poder aprovechar este foro para crecer como profesional y como persona...

Un saludo muy cordial, y muchas gracias por hacerme parte de este grupo.
Brassini German.


----------



## calber74 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hola, soy Calber de Burgos, ingeniero industrial y amante del radiocontrol y FPV
Si en algo os puedo ayudar yo, aqui estoy.
Abrazos a los foreros y besitos a las foreras


----------



## Yonathan Mora (Mar 4, 2015)

Hola a todos.
estudio 5to semestre de Ing. eléctrica, y estoy interesado también en la Ing. electrónica, Vivo en San Cristobal, Venezuela.
espero me ayuden con algunas problemáticas mas adelante.
Gracias.


----------



## cabezzio (Mar 4, 2015)

Hola a todos he ingresado en este foro, con pocos conocimientos sobre electronica y electricidad no puedo decir que me defiendo.
Espero que me puedan ayudar a resolver algunas dudas que me han surgido debido sobre todo a un problemilla con una caravana.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## dshimkute (Mar 4, 2015)

Buenas. 
Mi nombre es Dana, vivo en Venezuela y soy nueva en los temas de electronica. No se casi nada y me alegra que existan sitios donde uno pueda aclarar sus dudas, y de antemano doy gracias porque personas que han estudiado por años, y le han dedicado tanto tiempo a la electronica, se tomen un tiempo para contestar nuestras dudas.
Gracias.


----------



## quijano (Mar 4, 2015)

buenas  mi nombre  alejando soy de Colombia   me gusta la  electrónica les  agradezco  por tan buenos  aportes  que ofrecen  toda la comunidad  los  quiero        mucho  un abrazo para todos


----------



## Alikata (Mar 5, 2015)

Buenos dias, soy Alvaro Alicata de Tucuman Argenina siempre me gusto la electronica aunque para entrar a la facultad me termine decidiendo por ing mecanica, hoy estoy terminando la carrera y sigo con el mismo gusto por la electronica pero sin los conocimientos que quisiera, saludos a todos!


----------



## rafmon (Mar 6, 2015)

Buenos días, me llamo Rafael Moneo (no, no soy el arquitecto) soy un jubilado de España, y me encanta la electrónica, aunque soy muy nobato y me gustaria saber más de electrónica, por eso me uno al foro e intentare ayudar en lo que pueda en base a mis conocimientos.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Poloteguy (Mar 6, 2015)

Hola, Me presento. Me gusta la electrónica y si bien no se mucho, cuando veo un circuito lo puedo armar. 
Y a veces hago alguno que necesite. Saludos a todos


----------



## joakster (Mar 6, 2015)

Hola, soy Joaquín, de Monterrey, México.

Actualmente soy estudiante de Ciencias Computacionales y aparte soy músico, me interesa la electrónica mas enfocada en audio.

Me uno al foro para ampliar mis conocimientos.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## jaimen (Mar 6, 2015)

Hola amigos soy jaime tecnico electronico espero ampliar mis conocimientos y espero que estudes tambien


----------



## rogeriosom (Mar 6, 2015)

Ola amigos do forum,meu nome e Rogerio,sou tecnico em eletronica aqui do Brasil,espero poder partilhar um pouco do meu conhecimento com todos.Boa noite.


----------



## mprsoft (Mar 6, 2015)

Hola, buenas noches a todos.
Me llamo Manuel.
Soy, muy aficionado a la informática y a microelectrónica. 
Me apasiona el mundo de los  microcontroladores, aunque he de reconocer que no tengo muy dominado el tema.
Saludos a toda la comunidad desde Barcelona.


----------



## Velcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Hola buenos dias, soy aficionado a la electronica, descubri ese foro y me gusto. Saludos a la comunidad y mucha suerte.


----------



## antoniocortez (Mar 7, 2015)

Boa noite, sou de Portugal e espero ser vindo a esta casa. Obrigado


----------



## rlgerezi (Mar 7, 2015)

Hola a los miembros del foro, soy de Argentina, y mi ingreso es por hobbi, me gusta realizar mis propios proyectos y reparaciones


----------



## ricardosantos69 (Mar 8, 2015)

hola a todos los miembros de este foro mi nombre es Ricardo soy de los mochis sinaloa mexico y soy tecnico en electronica


----------



## yeepi (Mar 8, 2015)

Hola a todos, estoy estudiando tercero de ingenieria electrica y electronica, soy de españa e ingreso en este foro porque me apasiona crear proyectos propios. Un saludo


----------



## waldodeleon (Mar 8, 2015)

Hola amigos soy Oswaldo estudiante de mecatronica, apenas estoy iniciando en esto de la electronica y sobre todo los circuitos digitales me resultan en verdad interesantes, un saludo desde mexico.


----------



## carlosadhelson (Mar 8, 2015)

Hola; soy Carlos Adhelson de Medellin Colombia, Tecnologo en Electrónica, soy un apasionado de la electrónica, es parte de mi vida, Gracias.


----------



## johnny1990 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hola, en internet me conocen como Johnny1990 y soy sociologo. Estoy muuuuuy lejos de la electrónica pero me gusta mucho resolver los problemas de audio por mi cuenta. Soy asi como bastante fanático de la calidad sonora y visual.
Desde ya mis respetos por dejarme formar parte de una comunidad tan versada en electrónica y que se propone difundir el conocimiento en estas areas. Saludos desde Buenos Aires.


----------



## maccopies (Mar 9, 2015)

No soy tan nuevo en la comunidad, pero nunca tuve la oportunidad de presentarme, como técnico electrónico y analista de sistemas, agradecido de poder recibir y brindar experiencias! Saludos.


----------



## JORGE IACONO (Mar 9, 2015)

Buenas, hace poco ingresé al grupo y quería presentarme, soy Jorge de Mar del Plata, Argentina. Mi aficción a la electrónica es desde mi adolescencia. Mi intención es seguir aprendiendo día a día y espero nutrirme de las experiencias de los profesionales de este maravilloso foro.
Saludos para todos!!


----------



## Meigo (Mar 9, 2015)

Buenas!

Me llamo Kike, y aunque me apasiona la electronica, nunca he tenido oportunidad de estudiarla. Aun asi hago mis pinitos y espero que los cracks de este foro me puedan echar una manito de vez en cuando.

Un Saludo!


----------



## chelitogael (Mar 9, 2015)

hola a todos!
me llamo Gael, soy de México, estudiante de Ing. Mecatrónica y entré al foto para aprender y colaborar en lo que pueda.


----------



## PEZ ELODEA (Mar 9, 2015)

Hola, soy Gaston de Argentina, Tecnico y estudiante de Ing Electronica.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## SaulOmega (Mar 9, 2015)

Hola a todos soy Saul soy estudiante de Ingeniería electronica y la verdad soy nuevo en esto de la electronica la verdad no sabre de podre aportar algo pero si puedo con gusto los ayudare


----------



## ddramcr (Mar 10, 2015)

Hola a todos me llamo David de ingenieria en electronica y electromedicina ahi vamos poco a poco, en lo que necesiten cuuenten conmigo


----------



## CEBOLLEROX (Mar 10, 2015)

Hola a todos, me llamo Ruben y soy técnico superior eléctrico y, cuando acabe la F.P. Grado superior de electrónica que estoy haciendo... también electrónico 

Actualmente no tengo mucho tiempo para hacer muchas de las cosas que tengo en mente, pero conforme las vaya haciendo, tendréis noticias


----------



## Gustavo Ore (Mar 10, 2015)

Hola, amigos y locos por la electronica, no soy tecnico pero soy autodidacta, hace muchos años me inicie armando mi propio equipo de propalacion y a lo largo del tiempo pude armar mis transformadores, mis placas mis chasis etc etc, y los vendia al publico, despues deje por un tiempo ahora en la argentina dispongo de un tiempo y me trato de actualizar. Un millon de gracias a todos por sus comentarios.-


----------



## Anseco (Mar 11, 2015)

Muy buenas tardes. Me presento: Soy un joven estudiante muy interesado en electrónica, sobretodo en experimentos de alto voltaje e inductancia electromagnética. Hace relativamente poco creé mi primera bobina de Tesla, y estoy trabajando, como su creador en su tiempo, en diferentes formas de transmitir corriente inalámbricamente, para fines civiles principalmente. Espero poder ayudar en lo posible y que vosotros me ayudéis a mí jejeje. Saludos.


----------



## riobranco (Mar 11, 2015)

Hola amigos electrónicos, acabo de suscribirme al foro, en el poco tiempo que tengo, siempre lo dedico a mi pasión, la electrónica. Gracias y Saludos a todos


----------



## davidkontreras (Mar 11, 2015)

Buenas,

Mi nombre es David y varios años después de terminar mis estudios, por circunstancias de la crisis que atraviesa mi país (España), he vuelto al mundo de la electrónica.

Espero compartir buenos y agradables momentos

Un saludo


----------



## Katxelofen (Mar 11, 2015)

Hola a tod@s!

Voy a finalizar los estudios superiores (FP) en unos meses y estoy aquí por varias razones:
1. Porque me encanta el mundo de la música y el audio en general
2. Porque tengo serias carencias en programación (C++) y me gustaría aprender un poco mas.
Si alguien me pudiera ayudar con algo de esto le estaría eternamente agradecido.


----------



## Brujoz (Mar 12, 2015)

Buenas!, estoy aprendiendo mucho con este foro, esta genial..
saludos.


----------



## mauetitus (Mar 12, 2015)

Hola!!! Mi nombre es Guillermo, soy tecnico mecanico y medio ingeniero electronico, bueno la vida no me ha permitido terminar la carrera pero como dicen nunca digas nunca! Y no me arrepiento no cambiaria a mi maravillosa familia por nada en el mundo!! Estoy muy contento de haber encontrado este foro, lo sigo hace rato, pues la verdad es muy constructivo y a la vez educativo. Espero poder compartir todos mis conocimientos y pasar buenos momentos!! Un saludo a todas y todos desde aquí la Argentina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## fmore (Mar 12, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Francisco, soy muy novato en este mundo, asi que mas bien espero recibir de vuestra  sapiencia, y aportar en lo que pueda con mi granito de arena


----------



## CO6LSB (Mar 12, 2015)

Hola a todos en el foro mi nombre es Livan estoy en Cuba trabajo en la Emp. de Telecomunicaciones de Cuba ETECSA y me gustaria tener amigos en la electronica y experimental vuestras experiencias y aportar en lo que pueda.Este es mi indicativo soy Radioaficionado CO6LSB


----------



## zabima (Mar 12, 2015)

Hola,despues de algunos años registrado y leyendo para aprender un poco en mis estudios de electricidad, con mis pinitos en electrónica y actualmente estudios de electrónica, me he decidido a hablar e  ir conociendo opiniones y porque no tener mas claridad a la hora de realizar los proyectos,y si eso sirve para aportar alguna ayuda a pesar de no tener casi ni idea.
Un saludo


----------



## djpcg (Mar 12, 2015)

Hola buenas soy nuevo estoy interesado en algunos post, Soy casi Ing. en Electronica de la URBE Maracaibo Venezuela.


----------



## electrodenis (Mar 12, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Denis Guaman soy Técnico en electrónica y programación desde hace rato que no me involucro en mi profesión y me interesa mucho estos tipos de foros a uno le hacen poner a jugar con la imaginación y los componentes y demostrar de lo que somo capaces saludos a todos y gracias


----------



## jayalad (Mar 12, 2015)

Que tal, mi nombre es Juan y estoy empezando a estudiar este fascinante mundo de la electrónica, espero ir avanzando en mis conocimientos y hacer aportes saludos.


----------



## jerico (Mar 13, 2015)

ESTIMADOS hola que tal mi nombre es jerico y bueno ya hace un tiempo que utiliso este foro para trabajo (hobbies) ahora necesito que me indiquen donde puedo encontrar ayuda sobre controladores de potencia.
quiero probar con celdas de hidrogeno 12v max 40 amp.ç

muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2015)

​ 
*-*
*¡ Bienvenidos todos los nuevos ! *​


----------



## jerrycolombia (Mar 13, 2015)

hola a todos desde colombia. soy nuevo por aqui; soy jerrycolombia, es un gusto compartir con todos los usuarios y moderadores. gracias de antemano por todas las inquietudes futuras.


----------



## Maletil (Mar 13, 2015)

Hola a todos desde España.
Soy aficionado a sacar componentes de aparatos irreparables y hacer circuitos.


----------



## braian Frias (Mar 14, 2015)

Hola soy Braian, un gusto, soy tecnico electronico... aunque de eso tengo el titulo y poco mas, me inscribi a esta pagina para buscar ayuda sobre reparacion de pc's. Espero que puedan ayudarme y de ser posible tambien ayudar a otros.


----------



## charli75 (Mar 14, 2015)

Mi nombre es carlos y me dedico a la reparacion electromecanica de autos eh inyeccion electronica me apaciona la electronica,saludos compañeros.


----------



## lucas123456 (Mar 14, 2015)

Buenas, mi nombre es Lucas y aficionado al mundo de la electronica . Saludos a todos


----------



## lordfred (Mar 14, 2015)

Hola  todos soy Fred Ing. en redes y comunicaciones, siempre me ha llamado la atención el mundo de electrónica, y por ello lleve un pequeño curso de electrónica, espero que en este foro aprenda mucho más y así poder arreglar mis equipos yo mismo, cordiales saludos a todos.


----------



## ArtyZig (Mar 14, 2015)

*Hello Todos, Soy Arturo y mis intereses son los circuitos que tiene que ver con el funcionamiento de UPS y Celdas Solares, espero aprender y ayudar a quien se pueda *


----------



## El Solitario (Mar 14, 2015)

perdonen si no estoy en el lugar correcto Soy nuevo en este foro.muy bueno ,soy aficionado a la electronica.espero serle de gran ayuda


----------



## Daniel64 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Daniel Gómez, llevo ya un tiempo leyendo este foro  la verdad, es muy interesante. Mis aventuras con la electrónica se deben a los trenes en miniatura, les coloco leds, he hecho algún circuito impreso, trasteado los cables, y cosas así, siempre relacionado con el tren en miniatura.

Pero ahora me he topado con un problema que no se resolver y me he registrado. Ya sabéis, para beber de la sabiduría de los que si saben.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## emil (Mar 15, 2015)

Me llamo Emil, soy electricista de mantenimiento industrial, vivo en Valencia y me gusta la electronica.


----------



## tamvan (Mar 15, 2015)

Hola amigos soy jaime tecnico electronico


----------



## GAWAIN (Mar 15, 2015)

Hola a todos:

Mi nombre es Omar y resido en Mérida - Venezuela. Me gusta mucho la electronica en la parte de diseño de programacion con microcontroladores PIC en lenguaje Basic. Soy Ingeniero Electricista y espero ayudarles y recibir su ayuda.

Saludos,


----------



## edusalazar (Mar 15, 2015)

hola a todos saludos des de venezuela este pagina es de muchas ayuda donde muchos comparten sus conocimientos y ayudan a que aprendamos cosas que en algunos casos cometemos errores gracias a todos los que ponen su granito de arena para que todos aprendamos todos son profesores e alumnos a la vez compartimos algo que de verdad nos ayudara a la superación profesional y les deseo lo mejor , gracias a todos.................


----------



## gabilu (Mar 15, 2015)

Hola, soy Gabi, de ciudad autónoma de Buenos Aires, argentina. Me gusta la electrónica como hobby, y aunque no se demasiado, me defiendo. He estado leyendo el foro y me pareció interesante, creo que voy a aprender mucho. No sé si pueda ayudar, gracias a los que sí saben de verdad y tienen la grandeza de compartirlo.


----------



## RUBEN250593 (Mar 16, 2015)

holas a todos de la comunidadd de foros de electronica soy tecnico superior en electronica ...y bueno me gusta muchisimo la electronica y juntamente y gracias a esta comunidad podre aumentar mis conocimientos....


----------



## luisbetancort (Mar 16, 2015)

Hola a toda la comunidad, soy Luisbetancort un apasionado de la electrónica como hobby. Espero aprender a vuestro lado, gracias.


----------



## mgtce (Mar 16, 2015)

Hola, soy Alberto soy técnico superior de electrónica industrial, llevo ya tiempo leyéndoos,  creo que es uno de los mejores foros dedicados a la electrónica, a si que por aquí estaré intentando ayudar y resolver mi dudas, siempre aprendiendo.

Un saludoo.


----------



## GreenArrow (Mar 16, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Florentino de Los Mochis, Soy estudiante de Telecomunicaciones de Preparatoria ya por terminar y estoy por entrar a ingeniería Mecatronica..

Saludos.


----------



## saul_jozafat (Mar 16, 2015)

Enhorabuena! 
Agradecido a todos los aportes que he recibido indirectamente de esta foro, me presento formalmente. Tecnico en Telecomunicaciones, y aficionado a todo lo que tenga un antisolder color verde...


----------



## macs8880 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hola, un saludo a todos a ver que encontramos por aquí.
Siempre hay dudas y cosas que reparar.


----------



## Marcosfuentep (Mar 17, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy Marcos, estudiante de ingeniería eléctrica, me presento y aprovecho para agradecer los muchos aportes a este foro que me han sido útiles.

Un saludo.


----------



## azquique (Mar 17, 2015)

hola familia soy nuevo en la oficina pero dispuesto a dar caña jejejejeje un saludo a todos


----------



## ninodeves (Mar 17, 2015)

hola soy un gran aficionado a la electrónica,saludos.


----------



## IND777 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hola, me ineteresa mucho la electronica soy estudiante de Ingeniería Industrial


----------



## jddaneri (Mar 17, 2015)

Hola a todos. Me llamo julian soy de argentina y estuve varios meses leyendo el foro antes de registrarme. Espero poder ayudar a alguien y sobretodo aprender porque se poco y nada pero voy empezando.


----------



## wmartinez10 (Mar 17, 2015)

hola a todos soy Nuevo en el foro, no tengo grandes conocimientos de electronica, pero me fascina, graduarme de esta material era mi sueño pero no pudo ser asi que espero que ustedes los expertos me ayuden a construer algunos proyectos grasias. ...


----------



## Genaro (Mar 18, 2015)

Hola que tal, me da mucho gusto estar en este grupo, saludos a todos.


----------



## CAMPIELLO (Mar 18, 2015)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es Jesús y soy de Oviedo (Asturias), soy aficionado a la electrónica y me da mucho gusto participar en este foro. Leo a menudo todo lo que puedo en el pero esta es la primera vez que participo.
Saludos a todos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Tallara (Mar 18, 2015)

Hola, Me llamo Ramon y son de A Coruña, España, me gusta hacer mis chapuzitas en electronica y vuestra sabiduria puede ser elemental en mis pequeños proyectos.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## germanrcs (Mar 18, 2015)

Hola Buen día para todos, Mi nombre es Germán Correa, vivo en Colombia, soy aficionado a la electronica y el control desde el pc, actualmente no estoy muy dedicado a esto por motivos de trabajo pero deseo dedicarle pronto mucho de mi tiempo.


----------



## KARONTE (Mar 18, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Jose, vivo en Murcia ( España ) , soy aficcionado a la electronica en general.... Un saludo a todos los compañeros....


----------



## YankuSa (Mar 18, 2015)

Saludos, Mi nombre es Noe Saant de Ecuador, y me gusta el forosdeelecetronica, gracias a aquellas personas que aportan con sus conocimientos para la comunidad. Actualmente estoy dedicándome a los PIC16XX y espero contribuir en algo e igual aprender de todos ustedes.


----------



## deko18 (Mar 18, 2015)

hola mi nombre es José Luis y soy estudiante de Ingeniería Mecatrónica saludos desde Colombia


----------



## YEFERALEJANDRO (Mar 18, 2015)

hola a todos, mi nombre es Alejandro Velandia estudio ingeniería electrónica, por supuesto un aficionado también, me gusta la robotica, saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## jin30 (Mar 18, 2015)

hola amigos soy jerson tengo bastante interes en lo que son las maquinas de soldar inverter trabajo en un taller que se dedica ala reparacion de herramientas electricas


----------



## hitman2015 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en la comunidad y me elegra que las personas compartan sus conocimientos por lo cual los felicito


----------



## felix76 (Mar 19, 2015)

Buenas tardes
Soy novato en la comunidad y me interesa el mundo de la electronica
espero aportar mi granio de arena en este foro
Saludos


----------



## eusoni (Mar 19, 2015)

Hola soy Eugenio. técnico en electrónica especializado en sonido.
saludos desde España.


----------



## alealves (Mar 19, 2015)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Alejandro soy técnico electrónico y espero poder oportar. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Yaiko (Mar 19, 2015)

Hola quetal comunidad de electrónicos,  me dicen Yaiko, soy estudiante de  Ingeniería Mecatrónica,  espero poder aprender de todos y también poder aportar. Muchas gracias por la bienvenida.

Saludos desde Mexico D.F


----------



## bcolon3394 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hola a todos,
Me llamo Bernardo Colon y soy un apasionado de la electrónica, aunque dispongo de poco tiempo siempre saco tiempo para experimentar con la electrónica, ampliar el área de conocimiento .
la electrónica es algo que me gusta .


----------



## pedroteru (Mar 20, 2015)

Hola a todos . Soy pedro.llevo bastante tiempo leyendo vuestros post y al fin me he decidido a formar parte de esta comunidad (si me dejais jejeje)  no soy electro ico pero de siempre me ha gustado. Y como ahora hay tiempo pues lo dedicamos a lo que nos gusta.gracias


----------



## carartu (Mar 20, 2015)

hola todos:
soy carlos a. vallecilla solis.
resido en bogota colombia.
creo en DIOS a pies juntilla y en SU PALABRA.
soy ingeniero en electronica y telecomunicaciones.
en el momento me desenpeño en programacion, mantenimiento y docencia en el area de automatizacion industrial.
en lo que pueda, estoy para servirles.
un abrazo


----------



## f10 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hola, ,me presento como florian de villajoyosa me gustaria formar parte de esta comunidad tan excelente


----------



## matosom (Mar 21, 2015)

Ola atodos obrigado por me aceitarem no vosso forum , desculpem so agora é que vi esta mensagem de apresentaçao , obrigado a todos.


----------



## abaddon1344 (Mar 21, 2015)

Buenas, me llamo Pedro. Soy estudiante de Teleco y amante de la electrónica. Ando en un proyecto de realizar una tarjeta de adquisición con la raspberry, estoy un poco perdido y espero que algún alma caritativa me ilumine =)
Un saludo


----------



## gordondeglew (Mar 21, 2015)

Hola a todos! Soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica, y estoy empezando a estudiarla como Dios manda! Mi interés se centra principalmente en todo lo relacionado con la amplificación para bajo eléctrico, ya que toco el bajo. Por eso encuentro de gran ayuda este espacio donde comparten sus saberes y experiencias! Gracias y espero aprender, y en un futuro, también poder ser de ayuda! Saludos a todos!


----------



## renzodav (Mar 21, 2015)

Que tal compañeros del foro tengo experiencia reparando teléfono celulares en la especialidad de hardware e igual que todos ustedes amante de la electrónica. Dispuesto ayudar y a la vez aprender .......Buena Vibra para Todos !!!


----------



## Nerol (Mar 22, 2015)

Muy buenas! me presento, soy Nerol, ingeniero informático andaluz. Aparte de la informática me gusta la electrónica, son ciencias que mantienen una relación muy estrecha, aunque a veces a dificil encontrar esa relación debido a la brecha, una brecha bonita, que es el software. Veo que es una comunidad muy activa, espero poder aprender y que puedan aprender de mi. Saludos!


----------



## Ingeniero Orlando (Mar 22, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ​
> *-*
> *¡ Bienvenidos todos los nuevos ! *​



Hola, mi nombre es Orlando, soy Físico y estudiante de Ing. Electrónica. espero ser de ayuda cuando la necesiten, y también poder ser ayudado por ustedes. Gracias.


----------



## camiloarbelaez45 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hola, Soy Camilo, vivo en Medellín Colombia y soy estudiante de Ing. de Sonido. Espero poder contribuir con la comunidad. Saludos.


----------



## juantusio (Mar 23, 2015)

Hola a todos, tal vez pueda ayudar o a brindar informacion, tambien me gustaria recibir opiniones...Saludos


----------



## Raulmecatronico (Mar 23, 2015)

Hola este e mi mensaje de bienvenida!


----------



## chung88 (Mar 24, 2015)

Buenos dias amigos!! soy de Venezuela.


----------



## ferdyxd (Mar 24, 2015)

hola, desde Valencia!


----------



## Wilquin (Mar 24, 2015)

Hola a todos soy técnico electricista con algunos conocimientos en electrónica e incursionando en la soldadura eléctrica. 
saludos desde Medellin Colombia.


----------



## Fernand017 (Mar 24, 2015)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Fernando Velasquez, estudiante de Ing. Electronica en el Politecnico Santiago Mariño, en Barcelona - Venezuela.


----------



## PIXINNA (Mar 24, 2015)

Buenos dias,tardes o noches, saludos a todos los semiconductores,,,,,
Tecnico Especialista Electronica Industrial.
Cadiz (España).
Saludos


----------



## luisquizarra (Mar 25, 2015)

hola buenas tardes, saludos a todos los compañeros en electronica. es un placer compartir con ustedes. soy tecnico en electronica. saludos desde argentina


----------



## scmpancho (Mar 25, 2015)

hola buenos días soy nuevo en este foro. haber si entre todos podemos alumbrarnos un poquito
un saludo


----------



## mateo (Mar 25, 2015)

Hola todos..soy estudiante de telecomunicaciones..y en nuestro pensul...mucha electrónica..por eso decidi formar parte de esta grandiosa comunidad..espero contar con su ayuda y en lo que este a mi alcance también con mucho gusto!!!
De antemano muchas gracias por su colaboración!!
Felicidades y exitos...


----------



## aiflores (Mar 26, 2015)

hola a todos,
seguro que en este foro encontramos la ayuda para nuestros proyectos.

Saludos


----------



## 113 (Mar 26, 2015)

saludos a todos desde Melmak jaja ojala nos podamos ayudar en todos nuestros proyectos


----------



## yesodc (Mar 26, 2015)

saludos a todos  soy estudiante  principiante de electronica. gusto en conocerlos


----------



## juanpatricio1991 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hola a todos desde Ecuador. soy nuevo por aqui, soy juanpatricio1991, es un gusto compartir con todos los usuarios y moderadores. Gracias de antemano por todas las inquietudes futuras.


----------



## raflez76 (Mar 27, 2015)

hola soy raflez76 ,me gusta mucho la electronica y seguro aprendere mucho con todos ustedes . espero poder aportar algo .


----------



## carol (Mar 27, 2015)

Hola soy carol soy estudiante de electrónica y un saludo a todos los usuarios de este foro de electrónica.


----------



## Sam Tovias (Mar 27, 2015)

Saludos a todos, soy Sam Tovias, estudié una ingeniería en mecatrónica, soy nuevo en el foro, espero poder ayudarles y también aprender de ustedes.


----------



## topo1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Buen dia a todos soy nuevo en el foro,mi nombre es Miguel de Mèxico espero aprender mucho de ustedes y tengo una pregunta que pondre en el tema indicado saludos


----------



## hawk1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hola a todos los participantes de esta comunidad, me llamo Carlos 

saludos desde Chile!!!


----------



## s1973 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hola, me acabo de incorporar, saludos desde Vitoria


----------



## Zero13 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hola a todos! 

Me presento, soy Zero13 desde Barcelona 
Tengo conocimientos en Electrónica y Robotica.

Saludos!


----------



## pakcofa (Mar 28, 2015)

Hola,soy recien graduado en Fisica con cierto conocimientos de electrónica, quería iniciarme en este mundo. 
¿alguien me podria aconsejar alguna tienda de componentes electrónicos cerca de Vilarreal (castellón)?
Gracias,
un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2015)

*.*​ 

*¡ Bienvenidos todos los nuevos ! *​ 

.​


----------



## skulker84 (Mar 28, 2015)

Soy de buenos aires Argentina y estoy metido con la electronica y el control de acuarios por medio de la raspberry PI
Saludos a todos y muy buen foro de informacion y respuestas
Ezequiel


----------



## Ciro Cuicas (Mar 28, 2015)

Buen día a todos, buen un placer conocerlos, mi nombre es Ciro y soy electricista


----------



## Silsama (Mar 28, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy Silvina, novata en electrónica, les agradezco de entrada por toda la ayuda que seguramente encontrare aquí. Es lindo encontrar gente que comparte lo que sabe con los demás.


----------



## jErnesto (Mar 29, 2015)

Hola a todos soy Ernesto R. Espero aprender mucho de vosotros gracias


----------



## cjl (Mar 29, 2015)

Buenas noches a todo el foro. Me presento: me llamo Carlos, soy de Merlo provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Soy reparardor de tv y audio en mis tiempos libres. 
Muy contento por poder participar de este foro y ampliar mis conocimientos, gracias a la gente que comprte su experiencia.


----------



## Ciro911 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hola a todos!!! mi nombre es Ciro, soy de Rosario Santa fe y espero poder aprender un poco de cada uno de los integrantes del foro y en lo posible ayudarlos en lo que pueda. Gracias


----------



## anubis74 (Mar 30, 2015)

hola a todos...tengo 44 años y mi bachillerato fue técnico industrial,básicamente tengo la electrónica por hobby y reparo electrodomésticos mas aun con la información q hay en estos grupos y la Internet hoy en dia.....gracias por compartir y espero aportar mi grano de arena.


----------



## raspbeginner (Mar 30, 2015)

buenos dias a todos, 
soy nuevo en el tema de la electrónica, mi campo es mas bien la informática, pero con la reciente adquisición de una raspberry pi 2, veo que me tendré que poner con la electrónica para poder añadirle funcionalidades a este magnifico "cacharro". 

Espero poder ayudar en temas relacionados con la programación y/o sistemas operativos a quien lo necesite, y poder aprender un poco de electronica en este foro (muy especializado por lo que veo). 
Espero dar la talla. 

Un saludo!


----------



## robertifus (Mar 30, 2015)

Hola chicos.  Les saludo desde Argentina.  Soy estudiante de la carrera de Ing. Electrónica.   Soy programador Java.  Estoy muy interesado en aprender a usar el Proteus para apoyar mis estudios. Si en algo puedo ofrecerles mi ayuda no duden en consultar.
Abrazos.


----------



## fas78 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy Freddy " nuevo en este Foro" colaborare con todo lo que pueda.


----------



## ARCA (Mar 30, 2015)

buenas tardes soy ANGEL de Venezuela soy tecnico en comunicaciones y me estoy metiendo en el ramo de la electronica automotriz


----------



## ssc (Mar 30, 2015)

Hola soy nuevo, soy Chileno y fanático de la electrónica y computación, trabajo en maquinas financieras y hago desarrollos con microprocesadores, soy programador también.  Espero aportar en todo lo que pueda, esta página a sido muy útil para mi, espero que no muera nunca.


----------



## juliomendoza (Mar 31, 2015)

¡Qué tal!
Por aquí buscando soluciones desde Venezuela. Sobre mí, lo normal. Curioso que repara cosas y daña otras. Algo de ingeniería eléctrica sin terminar y algunas otras artes afines. Bien mediocre, podría decirse.


----------



## coqui270 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hola

gracias por permitirme integrar esta comunidad. como puse en mi perfil me gusta reparar (o intentar hacerlo) aparatos de electrónica mas que nada de la talla "caseros" y además un gran aficionado a la informática. llegue a esta pagina buscando el circuito de una fuente de poder codegen que estoy intentando reparar, con la mala suerte que extraje una resistencia quemada y la extravié. saludos para todos.
Mario


----------



## juanvemo (Mar 31, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es juan camilo soy estudiante de Instrumentación Industrial, Me gusta la electrónica, y bueno ojala pueda solucionar mis dudas ya que también es necesario aprender de los demás.


----------



## Joe Fer (Abr 1, 2015)

De nuevo en el foro, espero poder brindar ayuda, asi como pedirla cuando sea necesaria....Me especializo en multifuncionales Toshiba .Un saludo!


----------



## sammy53 (Abr 1, 2015)

Hola: cordial saludo a toda la comunidad, llamo Samuel Suarez ,soy docente pero en el area de las ciencias sociales lo cual quiere decir que nada de fisica o matematicas 
Sin embargo me considero no un aficionado a la electronica sino un necio pero con mucha pasion a la electronica


----------



## voltio9191 (Abr 2, 2015)

Buenas tardes gente, saludos desde Venezuela.. Solo soy un amateur en esto, vengo con la intencion de aprender de uds todo lo que pueda..


----------



## diamesa (Abr 2, 2015)

Desde México, a punto de graduarme como Ing. mecatrónico, espero poder ser de utilidad y aprender de la comunidad.


----------



## zeppe9 (Abr 3, 2015)

Buenos dias  desde España  soy estudiante de ingeniería técnica electrónica, espero ser de ayuda y encontrar ayuda!!!


----------



## alfredoamf1103 (Abr 3, 2015)

Saludos señores, mi nombre es alfredo martinez, soy tecnico electricista, musico y aficionado a la electronica


----------



## Futuro (Abr 3, 2015)

muy buenos dias soy un aficionado desde niño a la electronica,el audio y las luces,y lo poco que se lo aprendi de manera autodidacta,saludos desde las bellas tierras andinas del tachira, suroeste de Venezuela


----------



## augh21 (Abr 3, 2015)

Hola a todos... Un placer pertenecer a esta comunidad de amigos de la electrónica ;-)


----------



## kit1000 (Abr 3, 2015)

buen dia a todos. me llamo ricardo, soy de veracruz mex soy tec electronico y teng poco tiempo por aqui, espero poder ayudar en algo. -----s a l u d o s-----


----------



## alfredoamf1103 (Abr 3, 2015)

hola, gracias por aceptarme en el foro, mi nombre es Alfredo Martinez, soy de Caracas, Venezuela, tecnico electricista, musico y aficionado a la electronica


----------



## marcelozarate36 (Abr 4, 2015)

Hola a todos.. por fin soy parte... para lo q*ue *necesiten consultar estoy... conocimientos en audio y musica.


----------



## ramon1942 (Abr 4, 2015)

Buenos dias:
Soy Ramon un tecnico retirado de toda actividad laboral/comercial y todos los dias ocupo parte de mi tiempo
en interesantes lecturas en este Foro,nunca es tarde para aprender algo nuevo.-
Aprovecho esta oportunidad para solicitar que algun moderador considere oportuno publicar donde corresponda un articulo sobre fabricacion en Argentina de transistores para Rf de potencia.-
El articulo se publico el 01/04/2015 en el periodico Pagina 12 de Argentina.-
Saludos


----------



## Panxis (Abr 4, 2015)

Hola! Soy un estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica, vivo en Lambayeque, Perú  espero poder ayudarnos mutuamente y pues... que empiece la diversión!!


----------



## ramirorj (Abr 4, 2015)

Buenas, buenas, Saludos desde Cordoba, Argentina la verdad que ni sabia que me habia registrdo en la pagina, perdon la demora. Soy Analista programador Informatico y hobista electronico.

 Saludos !!!


----------



## jdavidguerrero (Abr 4, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Juan david Guerrero , soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica apasionado por la programacion tanto de hardware como de software, espero aprender y ayudar en lo que mas pueda
gracias


----------



## leospot (Abr 4, 2015)

Hola a todos, estoy empezando a incursionar en electrónica por hobby. Algo entiendo, pero todos los días se aprende algo nuevo y en este foro mas.

Saludos.-


----------



## pablvallejos (Abr 4, 2015)

wena wena a todos soy pablo, saludos desde chile =) , soy estudiante de ingeniería eléctrica electrónica.. ojala podamos solucionar problemas en conjunto


----------



## RITCHITA (Abr 4, 2015)

Hola a todos, bueno es un placer estar en contacto con profesionales, técnicos, estudiantes, aficionados y amantes de la Electrónica. Bueno me presento soy Profesional Técnico en Control de Maquinas y Procesos Industriales, estudiante de Mecatronica y un fiel servidor de Uds.


----------



## DirtyBeats (Abr 4, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy Ing. Acústico, saludos a todos.


----------



## manuel andres (Abr 5, 2015)

hola a todos espero que esten muy bien mi nombre es andres calderon saludos desde bogota colombia soy aficionado electronico tecnologo en mecatronica espero poder ayudarles


----------



## mikelp (Abr 5, 2015)

hola a todoss... mi nombre es miguel de buenos aires, argenina.. un saludos a todos los integrantes.


----------



## tebuzinho (Abr 5, 2015)

Buenas, tambien nuevo en el foro, me interesan los leds, tanto para uso personal, como para comercial, espero poder aprender mucho con todos los integrantes y lograr buen intercambio de conocimientos!


----------



## altamiranomiguelangel (Abr 5, 2015)

hola soy miguel acabo de inscribirme en el foro deseo llevarme muy bien con ustedes , soy un fana de lo nuevo en electronica


----------



## Thosandro (Abr 5, 2015)

Hola soy Thomas Lescano, electrotecnico pero me encanta la electronica y me dedico a la computacion. Espero encontrar algunas respuestas/dudas que me ayuden a entender un poco mas de esto que me gusta tanto! Gracias por el espacio!


----------



## vicentes (Abr 6, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es vicente y soy aficionado  a la electronica.
Gracias por aceptar mi solicitud a este foro.
Salud2 a todos


----------



## cesar david (Abr 6, 2015)

Me especializo en teclados y organos , poseo algunos manuales de servicio , saludos ...


----------



## cesar david (Abr 6, 2015)

Saludos, trabajo con teclados y organos, amplificadores y efectos, especialista Yamaha, Hammond y muchas marcas conocidas.


----------



## Arcangelo1973 (Abr 7, 2015)

Hola a todos 
Soy técnico en computadoras e impresoras y amateur en electrónica.
Muy Buen Foro, espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden.
Gracias


----------



## marianin48 (Abr 7, 2015)

Buenas a todos,
soy gran aficionado a los montajes electrónicos y espero aprender y ayudar en todo lo posible al unirme a este foro, gracias


----------



## wualko (Abr 7, 2015)

Hola Soy Wualko los d¡saludos a todos estoy en el área de electro-medicina y me interesa compartir información en esa área rayos x mamo-grafos etc etc mucho desearía información técnica manuales experincia etc etc


----------



## dontulo (Abr 7, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Arturo. Vivo en Puerto Pirámide y me dedico al mantenimiento de casas. Estudié música y disfruto mucho reparando cosas en general. Aunque mis conocimientos de electrónica son prácticamente nulos seguramente algo podré aportar al foro. Saludos y gracias por las ganas de compartir que tienen todos aquí.


----------



## rafval (Abr 7, 2015)

Hola a todos, me llamo Rafa y hace unos 15 años estudié electrónica. Después de acabar la carrera trabajé como programador de PLCs..., pero me pasé más tarde al mundo comercial. Espero practicar con vuestra ayuda y aprender mucho más.

Un saludo.


----------



## CANO81 (Abr 7, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy ITI mecánico pero me gusta la electrónica y estoy aquí para aprender cosillas de este mundo y aportar lo que pueda. 
Un saludo


----------



## aplazas70 (Abr 7, 2015)

Hola, saludos con todos, mi nombre es Alex, y bueno espero aprender solo un poco más.


----------



## angie trochez (Abr 7, 2015)

Hola 
 Mi nombre es : Angie y espero poder aprender de sus comentarios y tambien poder aportarles algo bueno y de interes 
Muchas Gracias


----------



## chacalonet (Abr 7, 2015)

Hola a todos! Soy técnico electrónico recivido enel año 2000. Ahora estoy a 4 materias de recibirne de profesor y técnico superior en electrónica, asi que como se maginaran soy un apacionado de la electrónica. Muchas gracias por dejarme entrar en su foro y espero poder colavorar con todos.


----------



## Esteban (Abr 7, 2015)

Buenas a todos. Soy aficionado a la electrónica y gracias por recibirme en este foro y seguir aprendiendo de todos ustedes.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Tsukib20 (Abr 8, 2015)

hola que tal soy nuevo en esto


----------



## DVS (Abr 8, 2015)

Hola a todos..Espero estén bien, soy nueva, soy Ing. de Materiales pero no se mucho de eléctrica y/o electrónica y necesito su orientación con un proyecto. Pero llevo ya 15 min tratando de hacer mi pregunta y cada vez que le doy al botón preguntar me dice que mi mensaje es muy corto, cosa que no entiendo porque he visto en foro mensajes más cortos...cuál puede ser el problema?

Gracias
saludos,


----------



## JOSEL66 (Abr 8, 2015)

Buen Dia a todos  me presento soy jose luis aguiñaga , vivo en Guadalajara, Mexico soy ing. en electrónica
siempre aprendiendo nuevas cosas, y si se algo que pregunten en este foro con todo gusto estoy a sus ordenes.

el conocimiento es una semilla que debe sembrarse-compartirse para que se beneficien todos, miles de cabezas piensan mas y mejor que una sola.

un gusto estar aqui en este foro.
saludos cordiales.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 8, 2015)

A todos los nuevos integrantes bienvenidos al mejor foro de electrónica de habla hispana!!!!!!

Saludos


----------



## nathanael (Abr 8, 2015)

Buen día a todos! Estoy retomando mi hobby de proyectos de electrónica, espero aprender de todos.


----------



## mart1n (Abr 8, 2015)

Hola, yo estoy interesado en recibir y brindar apoyo (a quien pueda serle de ayuda mis conocimientos). Un saludo


----------



## marlonbluescape (Abr 8, 2015)

Hola gente..un placer poder aprender algo. Saludos!!


----------



## campana (Abr 9, 2015)

Buenas tardes soy Agustín de España soy técnico en equipos de navegación. Gracias por dejarme compartir este foro un saludo a todos.


----------



## tidus (Abr 9, 2015)

Buenas... soy Miguel de venezuela. Gracias por dejarme formar parte de este foro un saludo a todos.


----------



## bacoreta (Abr 9, 2015)

Hola a todos, es un placer pertenecer a este grupo de amantes de los hilos y entre hilos chisporreantes.
Soy de España y espero que disfrutemos de buenos raticos juntos.
Saludos.


----------



## edflores (Abr 9, 2015)

hola amigos, me gusta mucho la electronica y me gustaría aprender mas


----------



## maragato39 (Abr 10, 2015)

Hola amigos del foro, mi nombre es Carlos tengo 50 años, soy de Argentina y me dedico a la reparación y el armado de computadoras además de reparar impresoras y casi todo lo que se me ponga a mi alcance (al menos lo intento), recién comienzo a estudiar electrónica y llego a esta comunidad por medio de la web. Me parece muy bueno todo lo que he leído hasta ahora, espero poder aportar algo y aprender mucho más.


----------



## faby464 (Abr 10, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Fabián, si bien no soy técnico, tengo conocimientos en electrónica y electromecanica y espero poder aprender un poco mas.


----------



## jotaSierra (Abr 11, 2015)

Hola Arturo, que bendicion la de vivir en puerto Piramide, una de las experiencias personales más gratas de mi vida, el avistaje de ballenas.....bienvenido al foro, aca encontraras soluciones como yo lo hice, felicidades.


----------



## rojeral (Abr 11, 2015)

Hola. Soy Martín, de Madrid.  Fuí técnico de reparaciones de electrodomésticos hasta hace algo más de 12 años que cambié (mejor dicho, me cambiaron) de oficio, y ahora, tras un periplo de tiempo en la empresa española mas grande, el inem, tengo pensado retomar mi viejo soldador, mis cacharros, mi polímetro, mis esquemas, y montar un pequeño negocio de reparaciones.  
 Ni que decir tiene que el tiempo ha hecho mella en mis capacidades, pero con un poco de buena voluntad todo volverá.
 Eso sí: He de ponerme al día en la reparación de toda la nueva tecnología ha ha surgido desde, prácticamente, primeros años del siglo XXI  . 
 Reconozco que no conocía este foro, y al descubrirlo, me he llevado una grata sorpresa.
 Saludos.


----------



## cazumo (Abr 11, 2015)

Hola. Me presento en el foro.

Soy aficionado a la electrónica (solo aficionado) y me gustan las chapucillas.

Así que estaré por aquí para lo que pueda aportar y por supuesto, preguntar y aprender.

Saludos.


----------



## ampacri (Abr 11, 2015)

hola me llamo cristian y m encanta todo sobre este tema, no soy electronico pero me interesa aprender


----------



## Cach (Abr 12, 2015)

Hola, me presento en el foro, soy bioingeniero y amateur en el diseño de circuitos electrónicos. 
Tengo una lámpara fluorescente de escritorio de 9w que no prende y al desarmarla solo tiene un transformador. Busqué en los negocios del rubro pero no tienen repuestos. Entonces empecé a buscar información de cómo puedo hacer funcionar la lámpara y así descubrí este foro.
Encontré un circuito y lo voy a probar, después les cuento.
Saludos.


----------



## danielrouter (Abr 12, 2015)

Cordial saludo

Soy programador de c# y c++, especialista en analisis de hadware para pc y actualmente curso mi grado de ingenieria electronica


----------



## MingoOne (Abr 12, 2015)

hola me presento soy estudiante de ingenieria mecatronica y me encanta todo lo relacionado, mi hobby es la programacion y espero aprender mucho de esta pagina


----------



## keylop (Abr 12, 2015)

Hola amigo 
Me llamo Cesar; Soy estudiante de 2° año de bachillerato en electrónica en El Salvador me encanta lo que estudio y espero aprender, conocer y ayudar a mucha gente


----------



## davidmelre (Abr 12, 2015)

Hola muchachos, hace tiempo que estoy registrado pero no me habia presentado, soy estudiante de electronica y me es un mundo nuevo y fascinante para mi, por lo que espero aprender mucho de todos vuestros temas y respuestas.


----------



## Poshi (Abr 13, 2015)

Buenas tardes a todos!
Acabo de llegar aquí con un proyecto (o más) en la cabeza y muchas dudas por resolver  Mi mundo es la informática y ahora estoy haciendo mis primeros pinitos con la electrónica, intentando llevar a cabo algunos proyectos de iluminación con el uso de sensores y microcontroladores. Ya os iré contando...


----------



## jorgeste24 (Abr 13, 2015)

Buenas tardes! Soy Jorge, muchas gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## smoke666 (Abr 13, 2015)

Que tal, Mi nombre es Azael, espero poder ayudar a la comunidad y también recibir asesoría. Saludos y es un placer estar aqui


----------



## Alvaro Vasquez Payacan (Abr 13, 2015)

Hola estimados es un gran honor unirme a esta gran comunidad, espero pronto poder compartir proyectos e inquietudes. Donde todos aprederemos de todos.

Mi frase favorita es: No existen preguntas tontas, solo el tonto que no pregunta.
Porque si 1+1 puede ser fácil de responder pero...

... si lo vemos de muchos angulos
 01 + 01 = 10 (hablando de lógica digital) Puede que sea otro enfoque.

Por eso espero trabajar o pensar distinto...ya que los primeros 40 años de la infancia son los más difÍciles...ASÍ QUE

Saludos y es un honor compartir con ustedes este lugar, gracias.


----------



## manolosm (Abr 14, 2015)

Hola amig@s,soy manuel,electricista de profesion y aficionado a la electronica,espero aprender mucho de vosotros,gracias por acojerme.


----------



## JRVEGACOV (Abr 14, 2015)

Hola, soy Jrvegacov  Ing. en electronica y automatización., con un gusto adicional por las comunicaciones  experto en PLC Allen Bradlley y algunas otras cosas! saludos y estamos a la orden.


----------



## dpere6 (Abr 14, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy dpere6, es bueno poder ser parte de una comunidad donde el fin principal es la ayuda y el aprendizaje, me dedico a las telecomunicaciones pero en mis ratos libres me gusta indagar en la electrónica. Saludos


----------



## frenchiveruti (Abr 14, 2015)

Buenas a todos, aca frenchiveruti, estudiante de ingenieria electrónica, saludos!


----------



## djmoncada (Abr 14, 2015)

saludos desde venezuela, muy buena pagina.


----------



## Akli (Abr 15, 2015)

Buenas a todos, soy Akli titulado de FP y con perspectivas de hacer otro grado superior. Estoy encantado de poder participar en este foro.

Un saludo


----------



## hebi16 (Abr 15, 2015)

Hola soy ingeniero mecatronico y me gusta aprender cada dia cosas utiles


----------



## Plumaverde (Abr 15, 2015)

Hola, como estasn colegas...yo tapado de trabajo electrónico en distintas áreas...

Técnico electrónico, trabajo en un canal de aire desde hace 24 años....me desmpeño en radiofrecuencia, y reparascion y ajustes de antenas vhf, uhf y microondas, como también en reparación y ajustes de equipos de FM...

En mis ratos libres, le hago reparación a equipos de Audio y lights profesionales, de alta potencia y DMX, análogos y ledes de potencia...solo profesional...

En computaciondesde el famoso LPC, al Windows y Linux, ya son pocos los secretos...salvo el android q no me gusta,prefiero el Symbian...jajaja

Un abrazoa todos los colegas, y andaré por ahí en consultas y respuestas....saludos


----------



## papirri (Abr 15, 2015)

hola me llamo fabian me resivi de tecnico electronico en 1987 ahora trabajo de electricista .tengo un hijo que le gusta la musica asi que juntos le hacemos el mantenimiento a los instrumento. Así que estaré por aquí para lo que pueda aportar y por supuesto, preguntar y aprender.junto con mi hijo


----------



## Eccehomo2 (Abr 15, 2015)

:Hola:

Gracias por permitirme compartir con todos Uds...


----------



## lokiloki (Abr 15, 2015)

hola soy de buenos aires arg.. soy tecnico mivel medio y tengo me tellercito en casa.. espero ser de utilidad y mejor aun hacer compañeros de la profesion.. gracias por recibirme!


----------



## luisquizarra (Abr 17, 2015)

hola que tal a todos ya me habia presentado pero igual me piden que lo haga nuevamente, soy de argentina. soy tecnico en inyeccion electronica y reparo unidades de control de motores a inyeccion. saludos y espero ser muy util en el foro


----------



## Polako (Abr 17, 2015)

Hola amigos, me llamo oskar pero mas oigo por Polako, 

Abrazos a todos
Ko.


----------



## lopez94 (Abr 17, 2015)

Hola a todos
Soy estudiante de electrónica y estoy aqui para aprender mas y aportar en lo que pueda.  
Saludos.


----------



## stylus20038 (Abr 18, 2015)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Alejandro Torres, soy técnico instalaciones electrotécnicas y automáticas y estudiante de ingeniería electrónica industrial, primer año.
Estoy iniciándome en la electrónica y estoy fascinado con la programación y los proyectos disponibles. 
Así que espero aprender al máximo aquí y aportar lo que pueda a la comunidad.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## hugo electrico (Abr 18, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Hugo, soy de la ciudad de La Plata, Bs. As. Argentina, muy bueno el foro, espero aprender y disfrutar de mi hobby que es la electronica. Saludos
.


----------



## Damian999 (Abr 19, 2015)

Hola a todo el Foro, mi nombre es Damian, soy de V. del Parque. Bs. As. Argentina, les agradezco tantas veces que leyendo e investigando he logrado hacer hermosos avances y resolver problemitas con la electrónica, pasion de mi vida desde los 6 años.. ya pasaron unos cuantos.. como 15.. Ç
Ahora trabajo como electricista armando tableros con PCL'S y automatización pero hace un par de meses retomé a full el laburo de tanto tiempo principalmente Audio de alta potencia, y como paso obligado metiendome en el mundo del PWM sea audio como su tan necesaria alimentación, un enorme abrazo y saludos cordiales a todos! Gracias!


----------



## salvador33 (Abr 19, 2015)

Alguien sabria decirme si un altavoz conectado con un solo cable este conectado a otro altavoz que si tiene los dos el primero puede acoplar sonido a la señal del otro? 
Solo tiene uno de los dos los cabkes conectado  del amplificador el otro tiene un comun con respecto al otro


----------



## luigimaldini (Abr 19, 2015)

Hola encantado de registrarme y pertenecer al foro, soy aficionado a la electronica y por ello con la ayuda del foro espero resolver muchas dudas y aprender dia a dia.

SALUDOS.


----------



## Wario911 (Abr 19, 2015)

Hola a todos,   mi nombre es Dany, TSU en electronica  saludos a todos


----------



## Penique2000 (Abr 19, 2015)

Hola a todo el mundo. Creo q ya me presenté antes pero hace tanto q no entraba por aquí que me voy a presentar de nuevo. Mi nombre es Gustavo y solo soy aficionado a la música, pero me gusta mucho la electrónica y cada vez más la música se relaciona con ésta. Así q aquí estoy tratando de aprender un poquito mas cada vez. Saludos!


----------



## Tacens1961 (Abr 20, 2015)

Hola a todos los foreros. Estoy empezando en la electrónica por que me gusta mucho, tenéis un gran foro y espero aprender mucho de vosotros.
Un Saludo desde Melilla.


----------



## nievas (Abr 20, 2015)

Hola a todos,
Mi nombre de Usuario es Nievas soy de Madrid y me dedico a diseñar y montar sistemas para RPAS(DRONES)me gustaría desarollar con pic y fpga ya que ahora mismo solo desarrollo con atmega.
Mucha gracias, un saludo.


----------



## emiliano andres (Abr 20, 2015)

Hola Soy nuevo en el Foro y nuevo en la electronica, algunas cosas se, pero no soy un experto (lejos de eso) espero sepan entender mi ignorancia! desde unquillo, Cordoba! saludos a todos!!


----------



## carlosanilema (Abr 20, 2015)

buenas que tal a todos los miembros y saludos .... espero compartir mis conocimientos y aprender algo mas en este foro de este gran mundo de la electronica


----------



## tanque (Abr 20, 2015)

hola soy luis angel me estoy preparando para ser ingeniero electrónico en la universidad, gracias por aceptar mi solicitud para poder ser participe en este foro


----------



## CobraPR (Abr 20, 2015)

Hola gracias por permitirme en la página 
Es tremenda no se nada de electrónica 
Pero aprendo alguito verás que si 
Un saludos a rotos


----------



## sweetdark (Abr 21, 2015)

Hola, no se nada de electrónica, pero he leído bastante el foro, ya era hora de que me presentara.

Felicitaciones por esta gran iniciativa!!


----------



## ultegra (Abr 22, 2015)

Hola! Soy ingeniero de telecomunicaciones y también tengo un máster en ingenieria web y .NET. Espero aportar mi granito de arena a la comunidad.
Saludos!


----------



## kitomar (Abr 22, 2015)

Hola me llamo Marcos Romero y vengo del palo del hardware y como muchos me estoy dando la cabeza contra la pared con esto del software. 
Realice varios cursos de programacion entre ellos de C18, C30, Cortex M4 etc.  y me enamore del lenguaje C a pesar de que no es un amor correspondido jajaja.
Pero como soy muy Perseverante (cabeza dura) sigo tratando de entender esto de la programacion de microcontroladores.
Tal ves estoy algo limitado por mi edad y una escasa educacion secundaria o terciaria ya que tuve que salir a trabajar muchas horas para poder mantenerme en mi juventud algo lejana.
Pero como digo siempre "A llorar a la iglesia"...
Estoy fascinado con este mundo de la programacion y estoy dispuesto a hacer sacrificios solo pido un poquito de empatia.
Esta es mi presentacion en sociedad.
Un saludo y un abrazo a todos y gracias por dejarme aprender de ustedes.
Marcos Romero


----------



## eamorene (Abr 22, 2015)

Hola muchachos, hace tiempo que estoy registrado pero no me he presentado, soy un primiparo  estudiante de electrónica aeronáutica fascinante para mi, es lo que toda la vida me ha gustado tal motivo por el cual tengo bastante tiempo registrado pero hasta ahora que lo estoy empleando por obligación (tareas) les agradezco por aquellos momentos en los que me an repuesto dudas de solo curiosidad y ahora son indispensables en mi vida estudiantil


----------



## zetatab (Abr 22, 2015)

hola a todos , solo decirles que gracias por sus aportes y compartir este gran hobbie de la electronica.



me llamo luis y sopy tecnico automotriz en la marca mirtsubishi dedicado como hobista a la electronica y muy agradecido por este foro y por el aporte de cada uno de ustedes que en conjunto forman el gran mundo del conocimiento y practica de la electronica.son realmente admirables con tantos conocimientos y sin duda he aprendido que para aprenderhay que investigar siempre y por ello entre a la universidas a estudiar ingieneria electronica .


----------



## lUMEK (Abr 22, 2015)

Hola a todos espero aportar mucha informacion  para la resolucion de problemas que se cuestionen y que tambien sus aportes me puedan ayudar con respecto a practicas y proyectos de electronica


----------



## dr electronico (Abr 23, 2015)

Desde Bqto, Venezuela. Estudiante. Acá yo, técnico electrónico reparador de equipos diversos tales como Osciloscopios, multimetros, contadores de frecuencia, fuentes de poder, An de espec, audio, video, computación y mas.... Espero poder interactuar acá. Saludos


----------



## juankar90 (Abr 23, 2015)

Hola, llevo tiempo registrado y no me habia presentado!!
Un saludo desde España.


----------



## dzaldivar (Abr 23, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy ingeniero Informático y especialista en Automática.Me gusta adquirir nuevos conocimientos. Un saludo desde Cuba.


----------



## ardaturan (Abr 23, 2015)

Hola todos soy estudiante de ingenieria mecatronica 
ALguien que me pueda ayudar o algunos consejos para contruir un inversor de 12 V a 120 V, 60 HZ que disipe entre 300 W y 800W? 
Saludos


----------



## Oscaroto (Abr 23, 2015)

Hola. Soy Óscar y estudio ing. electrónica en la universidad técnica federico santa maría en Chile. Espero poder aportar y buscar soluciones a mis problemas por acá. Me he leído varias cosas ya en este foro y está muy bueno.


----------



## Luis Barry (Abr 23, 2015)

Hola amigos, soy Luis Barry, gracias por permitirme ser parte de esta gran familia de electrónicos, estoy seguro que voy a aprender mucho con ustedes y espero poder aportar algo de material que sea útil para todos nosotros, soy Técnico Electrónico y actual estudiante de Ingeniería Mecatrónica.
Saludos.


----------



## carrascovich (Abr 23, 2015)

Saludos a todos!

Me presento, soy Miguel Carrasco, Ingeniero Constructor, pero aprendiz de electrónico, apasionado por el buen sonido. tengo 28 años y soy de Melipilla, Chile

espero ser de ayuda, a medida que vaya aprendiendo de la electronica. un abrazo a todos


----------



## legerme (Abr 23, 2015)

hola me llamo Germán, tecnico electro-mecánico de 60 años, desde hace 4 años trabajo en sistemas de control de baterías destinados a vehículos ligeros , actualmente estoy trabajando en un sistema de carga y balanceo lo más eficiente posible y necesito ayuda para desarollar un circuito de control de  carga a través de mosfet. Los pocos técnicos consultados me han sacado dinero y no me han resuelto los problemas. El sistema sobre el cual trabajo es el más eficiente, actualmente, en cuanto a eficiencia energética; todo está basado en un marco de balanceo de células, perfecto.   Si alguien responde puedo comartir mis estudios, el futuro es eléctrico y las baterías/supercaps son el futuro cercano.


----------



## calicor (Abr 23, 2015)

Hola a todos. No soy de este gremio así que poco podré aportar, por ello os agradezco más que acepteis.


----------



## adamskorp (Abr 23, 2015)

Hola no se si un diodo zener me sirve en corriente alterna


----------



## viko5513 (Abr 23, 2015)

Que tal Ingenieros allegados a la tecnología!

Soy Ingeniero en Sistemas Automotrices , buena semana.


----------



## roberto daniel (Abr 24, 2015)

hola me encanta la idea de participar y si puedo ser util mejor soy ingeniero electricista electronico abrazos y nos vemos pronto


----------



## adirsom (Abr 24, 2015)

obrigado por participar deste forum


----------



## parksplit (Abr 24, 2015)

Hola me Presento, soy Alex de Tacna - Perú y agradecido de estar aquí en este foro


----------



## JOHNNY PICUETO (Abr 24, 2015)

Buenas!!Soy de España y estudiante de electrónica y espero aprender mucho con ustedes y enseñaros lo que pueda cuando sepa XD.Un saludo!!


----------



## javierilloqg (Abr 25, 2015)

Hola! me llamo Javi y estudio Ingeniería Electrónica Industrial. Me gustaría mucho formar parte de este foro y que me ayudéis en lo que no sepa


----------



## Ingeniero Manuel (Abr 25, 2015)

Hola Buenas Noches a todos los que forman parte de esta comunidad "Foros de electrónica", Mi nombre es Manuel y estoy estudiando ingeniería en electrónica me ha gustado este foro y la verdad ademas de aprender cosas nuevas también me gustaría aportar sobre mis conocimientos cualquier cosa cuentan conmigo y de igual manera espero contar con ustedes.

Saludos a todos


----------



## JOSMITO32 (Abr 26, 2015)

Hola: Soy de un pueblo muy pequeño y estoy empezando en esto de la electronica intentando reparar una radio a valvulas Loewe Opta.
No tengo mucha idea pero si mucha ilusion.
Un saludo.


----------



## sentencia4 (Abr 26, 2015)

Hola a todos, me presento formalmente en este mágnifico foro, espero aprender mucho de vosotros y aportar lo que humildemente pueda.
Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## Paco Yunque (Abr 26, 2015)

Hola saludos a todos, me presento en el foro porque me apasiona la electrónica, espero aprender y aportar con mis escasos conocimientos


----------



## ToledoLukas (Abr 26, 2015)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Toledo Lucas y soy estudiante secundario en una escuela técnica (mi amada E.E.T. Nª2 Gral. San Martín) este año me recibo de Técnico en Electrónica con orientación en Telecomunicaciones. Visito este foro desde hace un año, que es una gran fuente de información y uno de los pocos lugares donde encuentro personas que entienden de que hablo. Un saludo a todos desde Chaco Argentina.


----------



## jotapdiez (Abr 26, 2015)

Hola Gente!
Mi nombre es Juan Pablo, tengo 31 años, soy de Argentina,estoy casado con dos hijas.
Por un motivo u otro nunca pude estudiar electronica pero siempre tuve en mente la robotica, desde lo mas sencillo hasta lo mas loco. Esto de arduino y raspberry pi creo que facilita las cosas si no me equivoco.
Aca dejo una pregunta sobre el proyecto personal que me llevo a participar en este foro: forosdeelectronica.com/f11/sugerencias-crear-placa-131316/
Muchas gracias
Juan Pablo


----------



## raulzar (Abr 27, 2015)

Hola a todos:
Un placer poder compartir este espacio. 
Soy Ing. Civil, pero me gusta la electrónica como hobby. 
Por ahora sólo seré lector. Cuando pueda, les aportaré.
Un abrazo.


----------



## yanoteko (Abr 27, 2015)

Hola , hace tiempo que estoy en el foro y no me habia presentado , soy tecnico electronico y tengo 65 años , con bastante experiencia espero ayudarlos en lo que pueda para poder solucionar mas de algun problema.-
muchas gracias .-


----------



## algujo1 (Abr 27, 2015)

Hola a todos..soy nuevo en este foro y espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda y aprender (si me lo permiten) de vuestra experiencia. Un saludo.


----------



## jorgepupo (Abr 27, 2015)

Hola comunidad.!! soy tecnico electronico y nuevo en foros de electronica espero poder ayudarnos entre todos.


----------



## gitano2013 (Abr 27, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Mario, soy de la ciudad San Martin, Bs. As. Argentina
Soy tecnico en electronica.vengo aprender en el foro.Saludos a todo el foro.


----------



## awaplax (Abr 28, 2015)

Hola.
Soy nuevo por aqui, aunque llevo cacharreando con esto de la electronica muchos años, espero resolver dudas y aprender muchas cosas en este foro. 
Un saludo a todos!


----------



## DiamanteBruto (Abr 28, 2015)

Hola gente de "Foros de Electrónica", soy Mauro Diamantino, soy técnico electrónico y actualmente estoy estudiando ingeniería electrónica en la facu de ingeniería de la Universidad Nacional de San Juan. La verdad es un placer poder participar en esta comunidad y me encantaría compartir lo poco que sé con ustedes. Me encanta la electrónica y en especial las telecomunicaciones, aunque recién estoy aprendiendo sobre el tema. Me gusta mucho el tema antenas. Bueno gracias por recibirme!


----------



## aleremersaro (Abr 28, 2015)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Alejandro Remersaro y soy de Ituzaingo Buenos Aires. Toda la vida me gusto la electronica pero no estudie por falta de disciplina y dedicacion, ahora que tengo 50 años estoy tratando de aprender de paginas como esta donde hay mucha gente que sabe mucho y desinteresadamente comparte y ayuda a cualquiera. Gracias a todos los que escriben en esta pagina!!!


----------



## zonox (Abr 28, 2015)

Que tal... comunidad de forosdeelectronica reciban un cordial saludo. Soy estudiante de Decimo Semestre en Ingenieria Mecatronica. espero poder ayudar y encontrar apoyo en este gran foro ya que la electronica me encanta aunque algunas veces me saca canas hahah saludos.


----------



## gaston niple (Abr 28, 2015)

Hola gente del foro, mi nombre es Gaston y estoy por dictar los cursos oficiales de programación de Pics con NIPLE. espero poder ayudarlos con sus proyectos.
muchas gracias


----------



## Plumaverde (Abr 28, 2015)

Hola gente, colegas y estudiantes...Técnico electronico, hice algunos años de ingeñeria, en electronica; hoy mas q*ue* nunca den todo lo mas en el estudio,investiguen...
Hace 24 años que trabajo en una empresa de canal de aire, en el interior del país, reparando Transmisores de TV, microondas de 2 a 20ghz, y muchos equipos de FM...
MI hobby es el aeromodelismo, y de reparar en casa, me dedico al Audio profesional, de marca y lights profesionales, robot y cabezales móviles...
Ayudare en lo que pueda, saludos!


----------



## pe444rro (Abr 28, 2015)

Buenas tardes para todos.
Mi nombre es Òscar y mis clientes me suelen llamar" il factòtum" debido a la diversidad de trabajos que realizo.
Es un gran honor que me hayan aceptado en esta heermosa y gratificante comunidad; hace ya muchos años cursè ingenierìa a 3/4.
En lo que pueda ayudar, cuenten conmigo.
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## renher (Abr 28, 2015)

Saludos a Todos. Soy aficionado a la electrónica, espero aportar lo poco que sé y muy deseoso de aprender mas cosas del mundo de la electrónica en este foro, esperando la ayuda de todos y agradecer por permitirme formar parte de este grupo.


----------



## JOMACOAL (Abr 29, 2015)

Hola a tod@s y espero estar por aquí bastante tiempo y poder ayudar en todo lo que me sea posible.

Saludos.


----------



## davin (Abr 29, 2015)

Hola soy tecnico electromecanicanico y tengo bastante experiencia en electricidad industrial no asi en electronica , sobre todo en circuitos y reparacion lo que pueda aportar con gusto y lo que pueda aprender seguro estare muy agradecido.


----------



## Janita (Abr 29, 2015)

Saludos:

Mi nombre es Jana. Soy española y aficionada a electricidad, electrónica y algunas cosas más. Sobre todo soy muy ávida para aprender y todo me interesa. Pero a veces tanto abarcar hace que me resulte imposible seguir con lo que yo llamo "mis proyectos". Cuento con los miembros de este sitio y me pongo muy humildemente a vuestra disposición. Muchas veces más decidida que válida.


----------



## 4ABC001 (Abr 29, 2015)

Buenas a todos. Soy un apasionado por la radio y la electrónica. Creé la Agrupación Argentina de Banda Ciudadana para volver a la vida un poco BC, que por estos lados está bastante muerta.


----------



## Bentxar (Abr 30, 2015)

Hola a tod@s,  soy técnico en mantenimiento de edificios, aunque mi actividad esta mas relacionada con la electricidad,  estoy muy interesado en todos los temas relacionados con la electrónica.
Espero aprender de los miembros de este sitio y a la vez compartir mis limitados conocimientos con Ustedes.
Un amistoso saludo para todos


----------



## cerebro (Abr 30, 2015)

Hola hermanos que tal , soy  estudiante de universidad la verda me llama esto de la electronica pero se que el camino es muy duro pero entretenido , ahora curso el 5 semestre , asisto a un curso de reparar celulares espero ayudar pues y que me ayuden pues me gusta el software aunque se poco  GRACIAS


----------



## polacaraza (May 1, 2015)

Hola gente, toco de oído en la electrónica, soy un aficionado en buscar sonido vintage y recomponer a lo original, veo cosas interesantes en el foro, con respuestas simples , claras y muy profesionales, gracias a todos!


----------



## fercool (May 1, 2015)

hola a todos. soy fernando. vivo en mar del plata, argentina. me gusta mucho la electronica. y me gusta hacer las cosas en vez de ir a comprarlas. hace mucho que vengo siguiendo la pagina y un dia se me dio por registrarme.
saludos a todos y larga vida a foros de electronica


----------



## jov1903 (May 2, 2015)

Hola  todos, soy Jorge, argentino viviendo en Mexico desde hace 4 años, de electronica ni J asi que mi aporte rosara lo nulo, mi intencion es la de aprender algo en esta pag, me doy maña en muchas cosas y se que si te lo propones el limite es el cielo, desde ya muchas gracias a todos los que aportan de forma decinteresada sus horas de estudio y de trabajo para que otros podamos disfrutar de ello
larga vida al Foro de Electronica y abrazos de goooolllll...


----------



## carlosgregorio (May 2, 2015)

me gustaria hacer una trompeta electrónica que no hiciera ruido


----------



## keliber (May 2, 2015)

hola buenas mi nombre es keliber escribo desde venezuela no senada de electronica pero tengo algunos problemitas con un crossover y quiero resolverlo


----------



## ClausP (May 2, 2015)

hola soy principiante en esto, me gusta la electrónica y en si la tecnología, en mis tiempos libres estudio ,espero aprender mucho y aportar cuando pueda!, saludos.


----------



## ferbon (May 2, 2015)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Fernando estudio ing mecatronica  espero aportar aunque sea mi granito de arena en parte a la electronica y programacion ya sea en c o qt c++ ya que aqui estamos para apoyarnos saludos y gracias


----------



## elYali (May 2, 2015)

Hola.
Me lincencié en Ciencias Físicas en la especialidad de Física Electrónica.
...


----------



## mark1917 (May 3, 2015)

hola. soy marcos petrini, me uní al grupo para aprender algo de electrónica ya que soy técnico mecanico. ya que esto alcanzo la mecánica básica.


----------



## ANTHONY88 (May 3, 2015)

Saludos a todos mi nombre es Anthony Robert soy nuevo en el foro me interese por la electrónica desde los 11 años desarmando juguetes en vez de jugar con ellos, me gusto mucho a los trece años empecé a estudiar en un colegio técnico electrónica y de noche estudiaba en un centro de ocupación (carrearas cortas de un año) un profesor me llevo para estudiar gratis sin pagar como alumno libre  electricidad electrónica  hasta terminar la secundaria.
 Después estudie una carrera técnica que no me gusto mucho tuve que escogerla por que estudiar electrónica en ese entonces era cara, más si era de ingeniería peor escogí la carrera barata de mecánica de mantenimiento  (electricidad, neumática, hidráulica, soldadura) pero comprendí que todo lo que estudie estaba relacionado a la  electricidad conforme fui trabajando y estudiando mecánica mantenimiento  me matricule de noche en la carrera técnica electricidad.
Termine y obtuve 2 títulos mecánico – eléctrico hoy en día me falta un año para acabar mi tercera  carrera como Ing. mecatronico este mi resumen de la pasión que siento por la electrónica.


----------



## Alejandroap15 (May 3, 2015)

Hola a todos soy Alejandro un tecnico de varios años de experiencia, espero poder ayudar al que sea y tambien me ayuden a mi con las tecnologias mas nuevas, soy de la vieja guardia, saludos a todo el foro.


----------



## peregilo36 (May 3, 2015)

Hola a todos.
Soy Luis, técnico de ascensores de profesión, intentare aprender algo de electrónica de todos vosotros.
Los ascensores no son los mismos de hace 44 años, cuando empecé con ellos.


----------



## DTAR (May 4, 2015)

Hola buenos dias, Me llamo Leonardo soy de Santiago del Estero Argentina terminando la Ing. Computacion y aficionado a la electronica. Saludos a todos.-


----------



## yordy1995 (May 4, 2015)

Saludos desde Venezuela Estudiante De primer Semestre de Electronica


----------



## axel31 (May 5, 2015)

Me llamo Rubén. Soy de España y me encanta la electrónica, como es evidente. 
Sobre todo en Audio y Arduino, con el cual estoy dando mis primeros pasos.
Espero encontrar ayuda, así como poder ayudar con cualquier duda.
Un saludo.


----------



## edier (May 5, 2015)

hola soy edier colombiano. tg en instrumentos electronicos y lctricos de aeronaves. en lo que pueda colaborar, lo hare, tambien espero colaboracion. saludos.


----------



## alexander lopez (May 5, 2015)

hola soy Alexander Lopez de Cali Valle Colombia  ingeniero en electrónica diseñador de proyectos con microcontroladores. dispuesto a contribuir con el aprendizaje de muchos y enriquecer mi conocimiento.


----------



## poner glez (May 5, 2015)

hola que tal, soy estudiante de mecatronica y pues solo espero dar y obtener conocimiento de todos ustede, cualquier cosa en la que pueda contribuir con gusto estoy a sus ordenes
saludos, paz y suerte..!!


----------



## drif33 (May 6, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Paul Henriquez y soy de Santiago de Chile. Me registre en este foro ya que me gusta mucho la electronica y ademas me estoy iniciando en el mundo de reparacion de celulares, y como ustedes saben es necesario tener por lo menos conocimientos basicos de electronica general como base. No es mucho lo que se de electronica, pero con gusto ayudare cuando pueda.
Saludos a todos y cada uno de los integrantes de este foro.


----------



## Lincesax (May 6, 2015)

Hola desde España. Soy un gran aficionado a la electrónica fundamentalmente en robótica. Quisiera aprender del foro la utilización más correcta de las puertas lógicas y sus aplicaciones más básicas. Saludos.


----------



## rucel (May 6, 2015)

Hola a todos soy de peru tec.electricista me gusta compartir conocimientos un saludo a todo los participantes del forum de electronica


----------



## mario7959 (May 6, 2015)

Hola , hace bastante tiempo que estoy en el foro y no me he presentado , soy Químico, vivo en Copiapó, Chile.
Me gusta la electrónica y siempre estoy desarmando, reparando y modificando aparatos y equipos.
Saludos.


----------



## acual (May 6, 2015)

Hola A todo el foro !!!, gracias por recibirme!!!!
Soy un viejo de 62 que se entretiene con estas cosas, no tengo experiencia, pero estoy aprendiendo muchisimo de todos ustedes y espero poder yo transmitir lo mismo a mis sucesores en este.-
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2015)

Bienvenido Acual , aqui 62 lo llamamos mediana edad 

Y mejor no haremos la lista 

Sentite cómodo de pertenecer 

Saludos !


----------



## polifemoproducciones (May 6, 2015)

Hola amigos del foro.......me presento....mi nombre es Ruben y soy de Argentina......soy técnico en reparaciones de garantías en el rubro de línea de blanco..(lavarropas, secarropas, heladeras,hornos eléctricos,etc)....me gusta mucho la electrónica y si bien no soy técnico......trabajo con compobebtes desde hace ya un buen rato.......desde ya gracias por mi admisión ........que tengan un muy buen dia....!!!!


----------



## jolul (May 6, 2015)

hola amigos mi nombre es jose luis soy de peru soy tecnico electronico pero me dedico a ver fallas electricas y electronicas de autos trabajo con la marca mitsubishi y bueno con otras mas por la tecnica y me gustaria compartir experiencias con ustedes saludos


----------



## txiflo (May 7, 2015)

hola soy Karlos y soy de pamplona


----------



## mrch (May 7, 2015)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Roberto Hdz y soy de El Salvador me considero aficionado a la electrónica y estoy aqui para aprender y ayudar en lo que pueda


----------



## cataplum (May 7, 2015)

Hola estoy de visita por este foro en busca de temas interesantes para aprender más

un saludo a todos


----------



## FERLENNON (May 7, 2015)

Hola que tal mi nombre es Fernando Santiago, estoy aquí porque tengo deseos de compartir lo poco que sé y sobre todo aprender de los demás, me gusta la programacion en especial PIC


----------



## gabo80 (May 7, 2015)

Hola desde mexico soy gabo saludos


----------



## jahazhiel (May 7, 2015)

soy ingeniero mecatronico....


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2015)

hola todos ¡¡¡
saludos 
PD:
 que mensaje mas pabo¡¡¡


----------



## solaris8 (May 7, 2015)

> hola todos ¡¡¡
> saludos
> PD:
> que mensaje mas pabo¡¡¡



jelouses, don lemur!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2015)

jelouses mi gran amigo ¡¡¡ que talco ¡¡¡
(me enganchaste haciendo lemuradas,pabotas)


----------



## fredy suesca (May 8, 2015)

hola a todos me gustaria aprender mucho con ustedes para aumentar mis conocimientos


----------



## ubendezu (May 8, 2015)

Hola:
son de Lima, Perú, 

Soy tecnico de comunicaciones y primera vez que estoy en el foro.
los encontré buscando informacion y me parece que la pagína esta muy buena.

Espero conocer más la pagina y poder opinar luego.

Saludos.


----------



## VASAWI (May 9, 2015)

Hola, espero pronto conecer la estructura de este foro mas a detalle para poder sacar el mayor provecho aportando y aprendiendo de sus aportaciones, soy ingeniero en Electronica, el diseño es mi pasion, gracias, un saludo a todos desde Mexico


----------



## GESANGO (May 9, 2015)

Hola a todos soy estudiante de los ultimos semestres de la carrera de Ing. Eléctrica y Electrónica en la FI UNAM. Me uno a ustedes con el propósito de resolver dudas para las materias de diseño digital y microcontroladores.

Saludos.


----------



## joelGaete (May 9, 2015)

Hola, buenas me presento soy de Chile estudio Ing mecatrónica y quiero buscar información y también compartir información sobre lo que se y esperar poder aprender.


----------



## Dagi0 (May 10, 2015)

Hola, me presento soy aficionado a la electrónica y electricidad, espero poder aportar al foro y aprender en este fascinante mundo.


----------



## Megalince (May 10, 2015)

Hola saludos a todos, soy instalador del automóvil, mi trabajo desempeña la localización y reparación de problemas del automóvil tanto eléctricos como mecánicos gracias a la diagnosis.
 Tengo ligeros estudios de electrónica, comencé en los 80 aprendiendo con valvulas de vacio, tengo conocimientos de radio y televisión. He entrado en este foro para tener algo de información de la electrónica moderna y reciclarme. 
 Gracias.


----------



## tatapelao (May 10, 2015)

Hola Soy tatapelao hace cuatro dias nació mi cuarta nieta hija de mi hijo menor que tiene 22 años....la introducción es para explicar que soy algo "mayorcito"...pero sigo estudiando..por que esto de la electrónica no va a parar y por lo mismo hay que estar puro conectado a un foro como este para no ir quedando tan atrás........me gustan mucho los PICS de microchip...hoy estoy en muchas cosas experimentando con algunos kits de Xbbe, pantallas tactiles de 4Dsystems...y ojalá salga a "flote" con algunas de muchas ideas que no me dejan dormir..y me comprometo a aportar en este foro cuando sienta que tenga cosas importantes que aportar.....


----------



## JuanFacundo (May 11, 2015)

Hola... Soy Facundo, de Neuquen, llegué acá buscando circuitos de encendido electrónico para autos... ya encontré unos y estoy por hacer unas preguntas.

Saludos a el rey julien, por usar debian. Fué mi distro por varios años. Pero desde hace muchos mas que uso gentoo.

Soy técnico en electrónica, que no ejerce desde hace muucho. Saludos.


----------



## EloyAs (May 11, 2015)

Hola Amigos, me llamo Eloy y llego hasta aquí con ganas de aprender.

Si mis conocimientos sirven de ayuda estaré encantado de compartirlos.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## julian valentin (May 11, 2015)

hola soy del Peru gracias por aceptarme en este grupo llego con deseos de aprender si hay en algo que pueda aportar con lo poco que se encantado de compartirlo con uds
saludos


----------



## gerardogl (May 11, 2015)

Hola... Me llamo Gerardo Gutiérrez vivo en México, estoy tratando de aprender electrónica desde cero!!!.... 
y curioseando encontré este magnifico foro.... como novato espero pronto aprender algo y poder aportar... saludos y gracias por todo el talento que aquí existe....


----------



## Kezman (May 12, 2015)

Buenas...un saludo de un físico desde Madrid!!


----------



## nanojano (May 12, 2015)

hola amigos, soy Nanojano, aficionado a la electronica. soy Dee Jay Producer, hago composiciones y remixes para que bailes en las fiestas. me especializo en equipos de audio DJ. en lo que pueda ayudar, genial... y espero lo mismo de ustedes.


----------



## forobeta (May 12, 2015)

Hola soy Jose , soy nuevo en la electronica y quiero aprender


----------



## nexusdan (May 12, 2015)

Hola a todos. Intento ser ingeniero de teleco y seguro que vosotros me ayudais  
Saludos!


----------



## voltaje (May 12, 2015)

hola a todos soy Voltaje (Danny) de Puerto Rico.... soy aficionado de la electronica me dedico a la reparacion de equipos de sonido...... en lo q pueda ayudar al foro......


----------



## beniciosilva (May 12, 2015)

NOME: Benicio da Conceição Silva

LOCALIZAÇÃO: Rio de Janeiro, Brasil.

EMPRESA QUE ATUA: Inaesom

ÁREA QUE ATUA: Concerto de centrais multimidia e Reparo de Modulo, Imobilizador

EXPERIÊNCIA: Técnico em eletrônica com 32 anos de estrada e iniciando no ramo de módulos e imobilizadores

Interesse: Eletrônica Automotiva (Centrais, Immo, Painéis, etc).


INDICADO POR QUEM:
Descobri o forúm e gostaria de me aprimorar e trocar conhecimentos.


----------



## mamellao (May 12, 2015)

Hola buenas, soy Manuel me dedico a la electricidad llevo 15 años ejerciendo me a gustado desde siempre este mundillo de la electronica asin que aver si aprendemos algo, un saludo para todos.


----------



## joseramon (May 12, 2015)

Gracias por aceptarme de nuevo en este interesante foro.


----------



## MeigaSpace (May 12, 2015)

Hola a todos los integrantes de Foros de Electrónica,

 Mi nombre es Luis. He encontrado mucho dinamismo y muchos temas interesantísimos en el foro.
Muchísimas gracias por admitirme.

 Saludos a todos,

Luis


----------



## Fahuel (May 12, 2015)

Hola gente y miembros del foro.

Me llamo Facu. Soy estudiante de electrónica en el colegio tecnico E.E.T. n°2 "Gral. San Martin" de Barranqueras, Chaco. Espero poder ayudar y comprender las explicaciones ya que no es facil la materia.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## koldiko (May 12, 2015)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Luis y soy un aficionado a la electronica en general siempre deseoso de aprender un poco mas. Espero poder contar con la ayuda y paciencia de la gente tan experta que veo por aqui. muchas gracias.


----------



## elkopiero (May 13, 2015)

Hola Gente, soy Jorge De La Rosa, de Caseros, Buenos Aires, Argentina. Hace mucho, mucho, me recibi de tecnico en electronica en la ENET n12 de capital.Miren si hara tiempo, que recien hablabamos de la logica aplicada a la electronica !!!. Digital ???....eso era peliculas !!!
Gracias por aceptarme y permitirme intervenir en estos temas que, son como parte de una vida !!!


----------



## huggo20 (May 14, 2015)

Hola amigos , soy Hugo villalta de el salvador me gradue de tecnico en electronica , agradesco mucho por recibirme.


----------



## tongasmdq (May 14, 2015)

Hola a todos,gracias por aceptarme, soy de Argentina ,soy tecnico electronico y me gusta de vez en cuando hacer reparaciones.
Espero poder ser un buen complemento en el foro ,estaremos en contacto,saludos cordiales.


----------



## Zulairam (May 14, 2015)

Un gusto haber podido encontrar este foro, espero poder aportar y sobre todo aprender. Saludos.


----------



## ruddyard (May 14, 2015)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme soy Ruddyard de Bolivia, aficionado a la electronica y un asiduo lector de los diferentes temas, con ganas de aprender y compartir lo que se, gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Santis (May 15, 2015)

buenos días Desde Barcelona!!! acabo de descubrir este foro y espero aportar muchas ideas y que me las aporten a mi también

un saludo y gracias


----------



## lilith (May 15, 2015)

Buenos dias, saludos desde mexico, si en algo puedo apoyar cuenten con ello. saludos


----------



## FrankMA (May 15, 2015)

Hola, saludos desde Cuba, tengo 26 años y soy aficionado a la electrónica, principalmente el tema relacionado con los microcontroladores PIC. Me gusta mucho este sitio web y espero seguir participando y ayudar en lo que pueda y aprender bastante. Gracias.


----------



## weimarvillarreal (May 15, 2015)

buenos días mi nombre es Weimar les escribo desde Bolivia soy ing. electrónico biomedico y espero ser de ayuda respecto a equipo biomedico


----------



## ManuelChileno (May 15, 2015)

Hola me llamo Manuel y soy de Chile estoy estudiando Electricidad y Automatizacion industrial !! espero ser un porte al foro muchos saludos desde Chile...


----------



## Luiscortez06 (May 15, 2015)

Que tal, buen dia a todos, mi nombre es Luis Cortez, soy de méxico y soy estudiante de electromecánica.
Si hay algo en lo que pueda ayudar tratare de hacerlo. Saludos a todos.


----------



## JCV49 (May 15, 2015)

Hola a todos los integrantes de Foros de Electrónica,

Mi nombre es Jorge (JCV49). En este foro he encontrado dinamismo, temas interesantes y sobre todo mucha solidaridad técnica. Espero ser uno mas en el grupo y poder aprender y aportar algo de mis años de experiencia.

Muchísimas gracias por admitirme.

Saludos a todos,

Jorge


----------



## maatc (May 15, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Mateo, de Rosario, Argentina. Estudio Ingeniería Electrónica y por tanto paso mucho tiempo con estos temas, espero ser de ayuda cuando pueda.


----------



## junior sandoval (May 15, 2015)

Bienvenido amigos bueno yo tambien  le entro a la rockola bueno mis saludos y espero aprender de ustedes  bueno gracias por resivirme en el foro grasias


----------



## omar9412 (May 15, 2015)

Hola me llamo Omar soy estudiante de Ing Electronica en Colombia y espero aprender, colaborar y solucionar mis dudas en este foro.


----------



## YeisonMolina (May 15, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy ingeniero mecatrónico y epero aprender mucho en este foro y ayudar en lo que se pueda.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 15, 2015)

¡Hola Chicos!, bienvenidos a esta gran comunidad.


----------



## dberenguer (May 16, 2015)

Hola a todos,

Soy el creador de panStamp, así que estoy especializado en sistemas radio de bajo consumo para aplicaciones IoT. Espero ayudar en lo que pueda dentro de este campo.

Descubrí este foro hace poco. Siempre he recurrido a Edaboard para temas de electrónica pero me he dado cuenta de que forosdeelectronica tiene una comunidad enorme y muy activa. Me ilusiona poder compartir experiencias con mis hermanos de latinoamérica.

Saludos,

Daniel.


----------



## Chechuck (May 16, 2015)

Hola compañeros!

Me llamo Jesús, soy de España y acabo de terminar el grado ingeniería industrial electrónica.

Espero seguir aprendiendo electrónica de este fantástico foro y aportar todo lo que pueda =D.


----------



## GabbyE (May 17, 2015)

Hola chicos... 
Soy una estudiante de electrónica y en este foro espero aprender y aportar con todos en lo que pueda!!!


----------



## 30ajaj (May 17, 2015)

saludos desde México, por aquí tratando de aprender algo de electronica


----------



## BetoMeza (May 17, 2015)

Que tal soy Humberto estudiante de Ing en Electronica
Un gran saludo desde Mexico.


----------



## Niuguag (May 18, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy aficionado a la electricidad y algo de electrónica, espero aprender mucho en este foro y poder ayudar a quien lo necesite si está en mis manos, soy de Zaragoza(España)


----------



## mjfm (May 18, 2015)

Hola a todos, me presento yo soy un aficionado a la electronica y el motivo de estar aqui es para aprender, saludos y nos vemos por los foros, saludos.


----------



## jupes14 (May 18, 2015)

Hola soy ingeniero electrico y espero aprender mucho del foro y si puedo aportar algo con mucho gusto


----------



## mac guiver (May 18, 2015)

Hola, soy ex tecnico de la empresa WINCO, radioaficionado, y mi hobby preferido es la experimentaciòn y seguir aprendiendo. Tengo el gusto de haber encontrado este foro. Tengo mucha experiencia en bandejas y cambiadores automàticos de discos, como asì tambien en audio antiguo y radios antiguas valvulares. Espero aprender de todos Uds. y tambièn volcar aquì mi humilde conocimiento para quien lo necesite.   Muchas gracias!!!!.  Cordiales saludos.


----------



## Victor Chavez Escobar (May 19, 2015)

hola soy nuevo aquí, soy trabajador y estudiante y entre a este foro para aprendes y aportar mis conocimientos.
saludos.


----------



## juanito38 (May 19, 2015)

Hola a todos,
Tras largos años alejado de la electrónica, vuelvo para compartir con vosotros mis ya casi olvidados conocimientos y, en mayor medida, aprender de todos vosotros.
Un saludo.

Juan


----------



## kide (May 19, 2015)

Que tal amigos ingenieros y aficionados al mundo de la tecnologia me precento soy César Díaz (KIDE) estudiante de Intenieria en Mecatrónica estoy para compartir mis conocimientos un saludo!!


----------



## robotech147 (May 19, 2015)

Gracias por aceptar mi solicitud para integrarme al foro.-


----------



## falaudi (May 20, 2015)

Hola amigos soy de Venezuela, muy contento de poder pertenecer a esta espectacular comunidad estamos a la Orden en lo que los pueda ayudar


----------



## felipesantoto (May 20, 2015)

Hola gente, me encanta la electrónica, pero lamentablemente terminé estudiando mecánica y dedicándome a la refrigeración, pero siempre me pica el bichito...y cuando puedo meto algo en lo que hago.
Claro, las dudas son inmensas en todo.....espero acá me ayuden a no dejar sin luz la cuadra!!!!!
Abrazos


----------



## amperio (May 20, 2015)

Hola a todos los amantes de este apasionante mundo de la electronica 

un saludo  
Jose


----------



## CarlitosSdf (May 20, 2015)

Hola, soy Carlos y estudio en España un Ciclo Formativo de Grado Superior de Sistemas de Telecomunicaciones e Informaticos. Espero aprender mucho por aqui.
Saludos y Gracias


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 20, 2015)

A todos los nuevos integrantes una cordial bienvenida al mejor foro de electrónica de la red!!!


----------



## felix8519 (May 20, 2015)

Hola a Todos

Mi nombre es Felipe soy ingeniero electrónico de Bogota Colombia

Me gusta el foro ya que puedo encontrar ideas para desarrollos y proyectos. Agradezco su ayuda y espero poderles colaborar tambien


----------



## crixtian (May 21, 2015)

Hola amigos soy cristhian y soy nuevo en este foro, soy un estudiante en la carrera de electrónica.
Es muy interesante este foro ya *que* puedo contar con uds para *que* me ayuden y espero apoyarles en el foro D.


----------



## Sat3llite5 (May 21, 2015)

Hola a todos!

Soy Sat3llite5 y me gustaria compartir mis experiencias en el mundo de la electronica y programacion de microcontroladores! Asi mismo seguir aprendiendo de todos ustedes.

Saludos!


----------



## Traial2001 (May 22, 2015)

Hola a todos.... Me llamo Adrián soy de cadiz.... Y bueno encontré este foro de casualidad buscando referencia de un componente... La verdad qe la electrónica es mi pasión platónica....ya que hago mis tonterías pero nunca me pude poner a estudiar electrónica y menos llegar a ganarme la vida con ella... Pero me encanta....bueno espero poder aprender mucho por aquí...un saludo


----------



## rdevenir (May 22, 2015)

Hola forosdeelectronica, me uno a este foro con una gran entusiasmo de aprehender y ariegarme a optimizar mi fisher x 101 b. Soy de Bogotá, Colombia.


----------



## beniciosilva (May 22, 2015)

Hola a todos los integrantes de Foros de Electrónica,

Mi nombre es Benicio. En este foro he encontrado dinamismo, temas interesantes y sobre todo mucha solidaridad técnica. Espero ser uno mas en el grupo y poder aprender y aportar algo de mis años de experiencia.

Muchísimas gracias por admitirme.

Saludos a todos,

Benicio


----------



## Y2K2015 (May 22, 2015)

Buenos Días! Soy de San Juan, Argentina. Y estoy cursando mi ultimo año de trayecto técnico en la Escuela Industrial Domingo Faustino Sarmiento , de la especialidad Electrónica.
Formo parte de un grupo de 3 compañeros con los cuales tenemos que realizar un proyecto final para poder recibirnos. Espero poder llegar a mi objetivo con su incondicional ayuda! Saludos.


----------



## henry cadena arias (May 22, 2015)

Mi nombre es Henry cadena Arias y estoy siguiendo lo indicado para dejar este mensaje de presentación en el cual expreso estar orgulloso de pertenecer a Foros de electrónica motivado a su profesionalismo y al buen trato que brindan y no olvidar que nos conectan con todos estos usuarios adheridos que utilizan su sabiduría y buen trato para compartir. Soy autodidacta en electrónica desde corta edad llegando ser docente en esta y abogado. Presencien a un buen amigo a través de estos foros. Saludos.


----------



## juandelsur (May 22, 2015)

Hola a todxs. Mi nombre es Juan, vivo en Lomas de Zamora (Buenos Aires, Argentina). Tengo 52 años, ya 33 como docente (a poco de jubilarme, pero no de retirarme). Estudié durante la dictadura militar en el entonces ENET N° 1 Otto Krause (1976/81) y me recibí de Electrotécnico. Ejercí parte de mi carrera docente como Maestro de Taller en una escuela técnica y en escuelas de educación especial (públicas). Me gradué también de joven en Ciencias de la Educación y después de viejo hice un Doctorado en Filosofía (ambos en universidades públicas). Sé que este es un foro de electrónicos y ando por acá porque estoy viendo como sigue mi vida de estudio y de trabajo después de dejar la actividad docente actual. Soy muy curioso, muy explorador del conocimiento y me gusta ayudar y acompañar a las personas que desconocen (aspectos puntuales de un área del conocimiento que quizás exploré, investigué o experimenté) y más aún, ayudar a las personas que desconocen "que desconocen". La vida se nos hace más cuesta arriba cuando ni siquiera sabemos aquello que necesitaríamos conocer. Les mando un abrazo a todxs y nos iremos conociendo. Juan.


----------



## real1969 (May 22, 2015)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y aunque mi fuerte en la electrónica  es en las electrónicas de los Split de aires acondicionados y los tv ahora reviso información de este tema de los reguladores  de 12v para motos ya que tengo un minks 125 cc y le adapte una batería hace ya tiempo pero los reguladores siempre los compre ahora se lo quiero fabricar yo,un saludo cordial a la comunidad de electronicos


----------



## jesus44 (May 23, 2015)

Soy Jesus de Perusalen, Espero aprender de ustedes DE TODO UN POCO. salu2


----------



## kerlvyn (May 23, 2015)

Hola amig*o*s paso por aca a presentarme. me llamo kerlvyn soy de venezuela estudie mecanica pero tengo algunos conocimientos de electricidad y electronica por mi padre, estoy por aca mas q*ue* todo por los electrificadores de cerco para ganado ya q*ue* tengo una parcela la cu*a*l me gustaria colocar un cerco electrico construido con lo q*ue* aca pueda aprender.. hasta pronto


----------



## elvio martina (May 23, 2015)

hola gente...veo un foro serio me gusto.
pequeña fabrica de amplificadores de audio.
mi marca es ALARSONIK .
Saludos desde San Francisco Cordoba ARG


----------



## jeffryaldair (May 23, 2015)

hola veo un foro muy interezante que seca dudas d*e* electronica y espero aprender mucho mas .


----------



## kopak (May 24, 2015)

Hola, me llamo José, tengo 50 años y soy de Barcelona. Siempre me ha gustado la electrónica pero hasta ahora no había empezado a experimentar con ella un poco más a fondo. Gracias por compartir vuestros conocimientos y experiencia con todos nosotros. Espero poder colaborar en el foro pero de momento poco os puedo enseñar.
Saludos!


----------



## aguss54 (May 24, 2015)

Hola soy Agustín, voy a técnica especialidad electrónica obviamente. Deseo aprender de ustedes y encontrar trabajos interesantes para realizar


----------



## jeffryaldair (May 24, 2015)

bueno espero aprender d*e* este foro ya que esta muy interesante :3


----------



## ricardotolmo (May 24, 2015)

Hola 
mi nombre es Ricardo Tolmo. Tecnico electronico, espero continuar aprendiendo con ustedes.


Saludos


----------



## chekozky (May 24, 2015)

hola a todos soy Sergio de monterrey, México y estoy listo para aprendender y compartir conocimientos de electrónica y mas  saludos a todos


----------



## jordixenon (May 25, 2015)

Hola soy Jordi, de Barcelona, de que hablamos????


----------



## danielito (May 25, 2015)

hola a todos soy Dani de Málaga, espero aprender de todo lo que se trata aqui y si puedo ayudar en algo pues por aquí estare.

Saludos.


----------



## WilmerBarrios (May 25, 2015)

Hola a todos! Acabo de crear la cuenta, estudio Ing. Electrónica y Comunicaciones, le tengo muchas expectativas a este foro... Espero nos podamos ayudar!


----------



## multiplex69 (May 25, 2015)

Hola, me llamo Fernando y aunque mi especialidad sigue siendo la informática, me apasiona el tema de la electrónica desde las vávulas (por cierto más faciles de reparar) hasta el SMD.


----------



## rodrigo vega (May 25, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Rodrigo , tengo 24 años y soy ingeniero en sonido, siempre me ha interesado la electronica y mas diseñar equipos de audio.


----------



## chulinu (May 25, 2015)

Buenas tardes mi nombre es Rubén soy estudiante de mecatronica y me interesa la inyección electronica.
Saludos.


----------



## agustin ruiz aguado (May 25, 2015)

mac guiver dijo:


> Hola, soy ex tecnico de la empresa WINCO, radioaficionado, y mi hobby preferido es la experimentaciòn y seguir aprendiendo. Tengo el gusto de haber encontrado este foro. Tengo mucha experiencia en bandejas y cambiadores automàticos de discos, como asì tambien en audio antiguo y radios antiguas valvulares. Espero aprender de todos Uds. y tambièn volcar aquì mi humilde conocimiento para quien lo necesite.   Muchas gracias!!!!.  Cordiales saludos.


Es primera vez que entro a este foro. yo trabajo en la reparacion de aparatos electronicos desde hace 40 años, la verdad no soy un gran experto ahi voy avanzando despacio. Yo tambien realizo infinidad de experimentaciones, armando  pequeños proyectos de la mas diversa indole y me acerco a estos foros y a quien pueda asesorarme con mis dificultades. En este monento qusiera informacion sobre como poner a tiempo un mecanismo de  un sony MHC-RG88  de tres cds. Tambien me gustaria contribuir con mi experiencia a ayudar a otros.


----------



## JFM55 (May 25, 2015)

Hola un saludo, soy español pero vivo en México desde hace 14 años, actualmente me desarrollo como inge en una emisora de radio, estoy actualmente en un proyecto de fabricar un motor trifásico a 24V, po lo que necesito el ondulador (la electrónica) y la parte electromecánica (bobinado e imanes), si alguien sabe del tema y quiere colaborar...


----------



## richarj23 (May 26, 2015)

Hola que tal compañeros, soy nuevo en el foro y espero poder aprender y también aportar lo que se pueda a la comunidad. Saludos.


----------



## Pialex (May 26, 2015)

Hola Mi nombre es alex y soy nuevo en el foro, tengo un taller en cuba de reparacion de pc tanto sofware como electronica y espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden a encontrar soluciones a las fallas mas problematicas de la electronica un saludo a todos


----------



## mono (May 26, 2015)

Hola Mi nombre es Ruben y soy nuevo en el foro, he visto este foro hace ya mucho tiempo y decidí ser parte de ella, para así compartir temas referente ala electrónica ya que es una rama muy extensa. gracias a todos en especial al foro por ser parte de ella. desde Lima-Peru.


----------



## adasatcanarias (May 26, 2015)

Hola buenas noches soy Adasat de canarias, he empezado hace muy poco en esto de la electrónica, estudio grado superior de telecomunicaciones, vengo a aprender y a aportar todo lo que pueda muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## nicosantos (May 26, 2015)

hola mi nombre es nicolas de canalones Uruguay he empezado hace poco con un proyecto no poseo cursos de ningún tipo soy aficionado lo mio es la reparación de motos de competición y llegue por ayuda por lo leído son todos piolas y buena onda si a alguno le interesa ayudarme le puedo dar información subir fotos y cualquier tipo de datos que ayude es un equipo de audio de la marca samsung si les interesa me lo hacen saber saludos y gracias


----------



## Hugo Benitez (May 26, 2015)

Hola: Amigos, colegas, soy técnico en comunicación, y montaje de estaciones de radios de fm en Concordia Entre Ríos Argentina, y toda la región , trabajo con mis hijos y montamos una pequeña empresa de servicios técnicos, reparaciones y ventas de equipos M31 y Mafer,soy distribuidor directo de fabrica, y en mi taller reparo lo que puedo, ademas, ventas y montajes de antenas torres, pero me gusta la electrónica y este foro me parece formidable e tomado mucho y e aprendido mucho, de aquí, quiero compartir lo pocos o muchos conocimientos sin fines de lucro, solo con el objetivo de servir.

 Les saludo y a sus ordenes en lo que se pueda ATTE Hugo de Concordia Argentina.-


----------



## MasterInventor (May 27, 2015)

Hola Mundo!! Este foro me hubiera venido bien hace 3 años y medio.
Tarde para mí, pero si la dicha es buena bienvenida sea!
Me alegro que cada vez seamos más los que nos apasiona la electrónica.


----------



## Flops (May 27, 2015)

hola, por las mías estoy incursionando en la electrónica, básicamente desarmando y reutilizando partes de aparatos en desuso (muchas veces mal llamada "chatarra"), y llegué a este foro varias veces buscando data de mecanismos, componentes o circuitos, muy piola. Como que me puse a estudiar, así que me registro para sacar más jugo a sus valiosos aportes (humildemente, para los míos falta mucha sopa de electrones 
saludos!
Florencia, Buenos Aires, argentina


----------



## carnu (May 28, 2015)

Buenos dias soy carlos electromecanico y me apasiona la electronica,que cada vez abunda mas en el automovil.Deseo aprender mucho de este mundo tan interesante.
UN SALUDO A TODOS Y TODAS.


----------



## thspelio (May 28, 2015)

Hola  a todas las personas  que conforman la comunidad del foro me llamo ELIO PARRA y soy tecnico en electronica de VENEZUELA aficionado al Audio y amplificacion de gran potencia, estoy aqui para seguir aprendiendo y para ayudar a quien lo necesite, desde aqui en venezuela les saludos


----------



## ramon figueroa (May 28, 2015)

Dios les bendiga colegas mi nombre es ramon figueroa extecnico de electricidad de carnival cruise lines inc y me gusta compartir sus comentarios en este foro de electronica por ahora trabajo en mi propio workshop en honduras que Dios me los bendiga felicitaciones por ayudarse mutuamente


----------



## cleyner guerrero (May 28, 2015)

hola soy nuevo en la electronica estoy terminando la tecnologia y me gusta mucho la parte de la amplificacion quisiera seguir aprendiendo para ser un buen electronico me da gusto encontrar un lugar donde se puedan compartir los conocimientos gracias a todos por participar


----------



## karen (May 28, 2015)

Hola compañeros, me presento, me llamo Karen Jaxiri soy estudiante de Ing. Mecatronica, y también soy técnico en electrónica, empezando con la mejor actitud, espero aprender en este foro y aportar en lo que se pueda también. 
Good day every one


----------



## NAXXITO (May 29, 2015)

Hola, saludos desde Alcala soy I.I espero poder aprender mas con vosotros. Un saludo. XD


----------



## FRANCISCO DOSIL (May 29, 2015)

hola a Todos, soy de Bernal, provincia de Buenos Aires,  soy técnico electrónico, me dedico al mantenimiento de sistemas de sonido de salas de teatro, espero aprender de los colegas y poder aportar al foro
Saludos


----------



## asdasdasd (May 29, 2015)

holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jorgegars (May 29, 2015)

Hola compañeros, soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica espero nos podamos colaborar en lo que mas podamos.


----------



## casio (May 29, 2015)

Muy buenas noches foreros, soy estudiante de ingeniería eléctrica, y tras haber consultado el foro varias veces he decidido por fin unirme! espero poder ayudar !
Un saludo


----------



## elanonimo1978 (May 30, 2015)

Hola me llamo elanonimo1978 (me interesa seguir anonimo) me dedico a la enseñanza de la electrónica, y desconocia la existencia de este foro, que me resulta interesante y práctico por demas. Espero poder aportar tanto y con la calidad con que lo hacen ustedes.Se lo recomendaré a mis estudiantes. Saludos desde Argentina


----------



## gusti9506 (May 30, 2015)

Me llamo Gustavo, soy estudiante de electronica y espero poder evacuar y que evacuen mis dudas!!!Un Saludo Para Todos!!!


----------



## mikeoran (May 30, 2015)

Hola amantes de la electrónica espero poder aprender esta ciencia,espero me ayuden en futuras dudas de antemano gracias y éxitos en sus proyectos.


----------



## julioaguila1 (May 30, 2015)

hola amigos, con gustaria compartir con ustedes un fuerte abraso a todos


----------



## jesara (May 31, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy escultor y modelista 3D, me apasiona fabricar cosas y siempre estoy pensando en hacerme herramientas y pequeños inventos. Uno de mis puntos mas débiles es la electrónica, así que normalmente acudiré al foro en busca de ayuda, pero si en alguna ocasión puedo colaborar con alguien estaré encantado.
Saludos,
Jesús


----------



## manolo50 (May 31, 2015)

grasias por resivirme mi nombre es manuel Rodriguez de costa Rica espero poder alludar a los colegas


----------



## Carlos2015 (May 31, 2015)

Saludos a todos espero aprender mucho en este foro.
Carlos


----------



## rafael ardila (May 31, 2015)

Me siento contento de formar parte de este gran grupo, para mi esto es mi lugar favorito donde siempre encuentro informacion para aprender de lo que me gusta toda la vida! Electronico por 100pre! 
Me llamo Rafael Ardila
Tengo 27 años
Soy Colombiano y natural de barranquilla
Electronico de pasion!


----------



## cyagosv (Jun 1, 2015)

Hola amigos del mundo de la electrónica me siento satisfactoriamente bien de pertenecer al grupo, tratare de ayudar y de aprender del grupo con criterios que tengan fundamento y credibilidad para todos y cada uno de los temas que se trate en el foro.


----------



## juancho203 (Jun 1, 2015)

Saludos desde Venezuela. A la orden para solucionar problemas de electrónica.


----------



## CHISPAS007 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hola a todos.

Escribo desde España, y hace tiempo que seguía el foro.
Hoy me he decidido a registrame y participar en el foro.
Espero aprender mucho con ustedes; tengan paciencia conmigo.


----------



## debianreiser (Jun 1, 2015)

SOy un chico de la Coruña , que estoy intentando aprender electronica por mi cuenta , todo por internet
, siempre me gusto desde pequeño , pero acabe estudiando otra cosa y ahora hace unos meses me pico el gusanillo y entre ç
de lleno en este mundo comprando mucho material y haciendo algunos circuitos.

tengo muchas dudas que resolver , en parte es el motivo por el que me apunte al foro y espero que alguien me pueda ayudar

ahhh y me gustaria mucho conocer gente de cerca de la coruña o santiago de compostela con esta misma aficcion para 
poder intercambiar conocimientos etc...me encantaria hacer amigos que tengan esta pasion en comun

Muchas gracias a todos y un saludo cordial


----------



## gormiti (Jun 1, 2015)

Hola a todos desde España,estoy muy contento de pertenecer y que me agais un hueco en este mundo de la electronica.con este interesante foro espero aportar tambien todo lo que aprendi hace tiempo y recordar muchas cosas.

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## rafael ardila (Jun 1, 2015)

debianreiser dijo:


> SOy un chico de la Coruña , que estoy intentando aprender electronica por mi cuenta , todo por internet
> , siempre me gusto desde pequeño , pero acabe estudiando otra cosa y ahora hace unos meses me pico el gusanillo y entre ç
> de lleno en este mundo comprando mucho material y haciendo algunos circuitos.
> 
> ...


bueno, entonces bienvenido, Empieza por los principios y leyes de la Electrónica y luego a estudiar Cada componente electrónico [emoji1]


----------



## pablomara (Jun 1, 2015)

Buenas a todos, mi nombre es Pablo y tengo 54 años, soy técnico electrónico y trabajé durante 30 años como ingeniero de grabación profesional, ahora después de un par de infartos estoy en casa recuperándome y caí en este maravilloso foro, mis más sinceras felicitaciones a Fogonazo por su viejo post sobre las mentiras del hi end, es lo más divertido que leí en años, un gusto estar en este foro.


----------



## Sirius ACM (Jun 1, 2015)

Hola soy de Río Cuarto, Córdoba. Tengo 34 años y soy solo un aficionado, que le interesan los temas tratados aquí en el foro. De vez en cuando encaro algún proyecto para principiantes, siempre relacionado con el audio, y sus conocimientos me ayudan mucho. Les agradezco.


----------



## Arturo33 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hola!!! Que tal soy arturo reparo sitemas computacionales y me gusta la electronica desde que era un niño tengo 27 años desarrollo experimentos espero mostrarlos aqui en este foro saludos


----------



## mosca311 (Jun 2, 2015)

buenas chicos mi nombre es oscar soy estudiante de ing electronica hay muy buen material en el foro saludos a todos son un gran aporte


----------



## degusquiza37 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hola a todos de esta comunidad, me gusta la electronica y por esa razon quiero aprender de los expertos que estan en este foro, y agradecerles de antenamo todo su apoyo para seguir adelante con la electronica.


----------



## jose luis laredo (Jun 3, 2015)

Hola, yo soy Jose Luis Laredo de Oaxaca Mexico, soy contratista de obra interesado en aprender lo relacionado a plantas de soldar y veo que en este sitio se las saben y bien!


----------



## pedonado (Jun 3, 2015)

Buenas
Mi nombre Pedro Donado de Bogota Colombia, saludos a todos gracias por aceptarme, soy muy aficionado a los pics y ademas me sirve como descanso, pero tengo pocos conocimientos y espero aprender mucho de los que comparten este FORO.


----------



## RULO DZIB (Jun 3, 2015)

hola a todos soy raul dzib de merida yucatan mexico es un placer compartir nuetsros conocimientos de electronica yo me enfoca mas a los autos.  gracias por aceptarme ....saludos ...


----------



## rijjar (Jun 3, 2015)

hola me uno a ustedes para aprender y compartir un poco de todo desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## rafael ardila (Jun 3, 2015)

pedonado dijo:


> Buenas
> Mi nombre Pedro Donado de Bogota Colombia, saludos a todos gracias por aceptarme, soy muy aficionado a los pics y ademas me sirve como descanso, pero tengo pocos conocimientos y espero aprender mucho de los que comparten este FORO.


Bueno Pedro todo es cuestion de que comiences a pensar en proyectos y las dudas que tengas... preguntalas aqui[emoji1]


----------



## mikicho (Jun 4, 2015)

Que tal amigos 
Mi nombre es Migue Barja,Boliviano trabajo reparando equipos gracias por aceptarme en el foro
espero aprender mas con la ayuda de ustedes y al mismo tiempo en lo posible colaborarlos.


----------



## metaelfo (Jun 4, 2015)

Hola Muy buenas, me llamo adrian y tengo 23 años. Soy un aficionado a esto de la electrónica desde que era un enano y siempre me a fascinado este mundillo, espero hacer grandes amistades y sobre todo aprender todo lo que pueda de esta gran comunidad. Un saludo.


----------



## Calenturiento (Jun 4, 2015)

Hola a toda la people soy nuevo por aquí soy profesor de biología aclaro que no existe ninguna relación entre mi nickname y mis alumnas


----------



## Winoo (Jun 4, 2015)

Hola necesito proyectos


----------



## joseramon (Jun 4, 2015)

Sin duda el mejor foro para técnicos. Un saludo de un técnico. Lo que necesiteis no dudeis en consultarlo.


----------



## andrewnator (Jun 4, 2015)

Hola a todos
Mi nombre es Andrés Felipe Moya, tengo 18 años, vivo en Bogotá Colombia, estoy acabando el bachillerato y estoy enormemente interesado en estudiar electrónica.
Por eso me registré en este foro, para estar informado de todo lo relacionado a esta carrera y poder resolver mis dudas


----------



## Canabis (Jun 4, 2015)

Hola! Me llamo Mauro, tengo 19 años, estoy en un terciario, estudiando Analista de Sistemas de Control y Microelectronica, actualmente estoy en segundo año (en total son 3 años de carrera, si queres hacer las dos (Analista de Sistemas de Control y la de Microeletronica) va a llevar 4 años) el mundo de la Electronica es muy interesante, PERO, yo no tuve una base, no fui a una escuela tecnica, el peso y la dificultad es mayor. En este año de la carrea, nos vamos a centrar mas en la misma, vamos a hacer mas trabajos practicos, proyectos en protoboard, jugar con osciloscopio, puente H, flip-flop, etc...
 A esta pagina la veo muy prometedora, que de seguro voy a encontrar todo, y si no.. lo preguntare. 
 Saludos y gracias por el espacio!


----------



## Jael Anquiara (Jun 5, 2015)

Hola me llamo Jael,soy nueva.
Espero ser útil con lo poco que se de electrónica y también encontrar respuesta a lo que no se


----------



## davisss (Jun 5, 2015)

Hola Me llamo David, y aunque nunca he estudiado electronica siempre me ha llamado la atencion. y ultimamente me estoy interesando por el mundo arduino.


Un saludo.


----------



## subon (Jun 5, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Antonio ,mi interés por la electrónica me trajo hasta esta comunidad espero aprender 
de vosotros ya que mis conocimientos de electrónica son mínimos  Saludos


----------



## sd256 (Jun 5, 2015)

Buenas.
Tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica. Mi primer objetivo es tratar de arreglar un viejo tocadiscos que tengo.
Ya les mantendré informados y les pediré ayuda.
Un saludo.


----------



## marcelobrusa (Jun 5, 2015)

buenas ! que tal gente ... soy Marcelo de Cordoba, Argentina y estoy interesado en construir una EDM casera ... me voy a los post para ver que hay de interesante! un gustooo formar parte de este grupo!


----------



## Arielgav (Jun 5, 2015)

Hola colegas. Soy Ariel, estudio Ing en Electronica en la universidad de la matanza. El nombre es horrible pero la universidad esta buena. Saludos!


----------



## Trascos (Jun 6, 2015)

Hola gente me llamo francisco soy de Palencia España y estoy empezando con arduino a aprender de electronica.


----------



## wainder (Jun 6, 2015)

Hola compañeros ,, soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica en pamplona colombia ,, y estoy aquí para ayudar y para que me ayuden en cualquier problema ,, GRACIAS Y CUALQUIERA COSA AQUÍ ESTOY  ,, SALUDOS


----------



## osollosqui (Jun 6, 2015)

Hola Compañeros, mi nombre es Oscar y soy de provincia de Buenos Aires Argentina. Espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden. Un saludo cordial para todos Gracias.


----------



## fredsuelpres (Jun 6, 2015)

Hola soy Freddy Electrónico industrial y amante del audio y de los circuitos electrónicos


----------



## chiqui11 (Jun 7, 2015)

Me presento:
buenas, Soy chiqui11, from spain

espero poder disfrutar compartiendo la informacion de vuestro foro.

un saludo a todos.


----------



## AudioStudio (Jun 7, 2015)

Hola, soy Julio Trotta, de Buenos Aires. Estoy en electrónica desde los 70s. Espero poder compartir la pasión por este arte ciencia. Saludos a todos los Foristas.


----------



## Margary (Jun 7, 2015)

Hola a tod@s, soy Margary de México, técnico en computación. Espero poder ser de utilidad y encontrar soporte en este foro. Saludos!


----------



## aamris (Jun 8, 2015)

hola mi nombre es Alan pienso estudia mecatronica y creo que aqui es el mejor foro para iniciar con proyectos sencillos y así prepararme para cuando empiece a estudiar


----------



## adirsom (Jun 8, 2015)

agrdeço por fazer parte desta


----------



## rodrigo villadiego (Jun 8, 2015)

hola soy rodrigo villadiego .  de  colombia tecnico en electronicas compartir ideas con ustedes seria espectacular.


----------



## Giro (Jun 8, 2015)

Hola a todos! Me llamo Leonardo o como me suelen decir todos, Leo. Tengo 19 años y desde que recuerde me ha apasionado la electrónica y la mecánica, como funcionaban mis juguetes o las cosas que me rodeaban, era de esos tantos que tenía la costumbre de desarmar todo para ver como funcionaba. 

Sin embargo recién desde los 14 que me empecé a adentrar cada vez en este mundo hasta convertirse en un vicio para mi. Aunque sea bastante novato en todo esto me la paso viendo (y en algunos casos intento hacer también) las maravillas que hacen los usuarios que recurren por acá  

Espero llevarme bien con los usuarios del foro y poder compartir nuestra pasión por la electrónica  

saludos!


----------



## B4rT (Jun 9, 2015)

Hola buen día, soy nuevo por aquí y comenzando a introducirme en el mundo de la electronica


----------



## serugio (Jun 9, 2015)

saludos, soy de republica dominicana, entrando al maravilloso mundo de la electronica, espero poder ayudar y ser ayudado...gracias


----------



## hottiket2107 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hola, me da gusto estar acá y poder compartir y debatir. Saludos


----------



## jhonDiaz (Jun 10, 2015)

Hola soy John Diaz de Ecuador, soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica y redes de comunicación, espero aportar ayudas a este grandioso foro y ser ayudado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2015)

muy bien bienvenidos al foro¡¡
saludos a los nuevos elementos .
de su rey ,
el rey julien. el rey de todas cosas¡¡¡


----------



## Miguicacc (Jun 10, 2015)

Hola soy Miguicacc y soy nuevo en esta comunidad de electronica . Saludos a todos.


----------



## jimbrowm (Jun 10, 2015)

Estoy muy contento de estar en este foro


----------



## Lucammp (Jun 10, 2015)

Hola muy buenas a todos, soy de Granada (España) y espero aprender mucho con ustedes y compartir mis conocimientos.

Saludos


----------



## pablo3barrels (Jun 10, 2015)

HOla, espero poder aprender y ayudar dentro de mis posibilidades. Un saludo


----------



## aritoledo (Jun 11, 2015)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Ariel Toledo soy de México tengo poco conocimiento de electrónica y espero aprender mas con el apoyo de ustedes, y tambien aportar lo que este dentro de mis posibilidades, un cordial saludos


----------



## Miguel Ruiz (Jun 11, 2015)

Hace tiempo que sigo el foro y hoy me he decidido a registrame soy un cincuenton que siempre le ha gustado estos temas y nunca he tenido tiempo para dedicarles pero ahora que me he quedado parado lo voy a hacer.
Espero aprender en este foro y "coger" ideas, tengan mucha paciencia conmigo que los mayores nos ponemos muy torpes.


----------



## Zeuss (Jun 11, 2015)

Hola a todo el mundo!! 

Gracias por aceptarme en este foro, pienso que entre todos los participantes podremos ayudarnos a solventar nuestras dudas y curiosidades. Desde ya ofrezco mi conocimiento y experienjcia a esta comunidad para hacerla más grande.

Un saludo.


----------



## jodita (Jun 11, 2015)

Buenas! Me dedico a fabricar y reparar pedales de efecto de guitarra y bajo eléctricos en mis tiempos libres, pero también me animo a veces con algunos amplificadores hi fi y audio en general
Saludos!


----------



## locosid (Jun 11, 2015)

Saludos a todos, llevo un año estudiando electrónica de manera autodidacta, me interesan los sistemas de amplificación de audio, y me gustaría aprender a hacer amplificadores a bulbos. saludos!!


----------



## Electroavi (Jun 11, 2015)

Saludos a toda la comunidad de electronica, tengo poco q surgio la inquietud de estudiar la electronica, para una aplicacion de control de motores por medio de dispositivos electronicos. Gracias por la aceptacion.


----------



## Alon50 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hola a todos!! espero poder ayudarles en lo que pueda y si usted pueden ayudarme a mi pues gracias!. tengan feliz dia y sigan disfrutando de la electronica


----------



## HVP (Jun 12, 2015)

hola a todos, soy HVP, estudiante de un grado superior de electrónica


----------



## jealcori (Jun 12, 2015)

Hola amigos y colegas del mundo de la tecnología electrónica. Mi nombre es Jesus Alejandro Contreras, soy ingeniero en electrónica y amante de la tecnología en general, ademas soy músico semi-profesional por lo que también me interesan los temas músico-electrónicos. 

Estaré muy atento a compartir opiniones y conocimientos al respecto en los foros. ...


----------



## germancruz (Jun 12, 2015)

Hola a todos!! espero poder ayudarles en lo que pueda. Saludos desde Iquique Chile


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 13, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> muy bien bienvenidos al foro¡¡
> saludos a los nuevos elementos .
> de su rey ,
> el rey julien. el rey de todas cosas¡¡¡



idem                           .


----------



## degeldeacuario (Jun 13, 2015)

Hola, soy tecnico electronico recibido en 2002, por cuestiones de la vida nunca pude ejercer esta profecion y desde hace mas de 10 años estoy desconectado de este mundo. Hoy por hoy estoy en el proceso de actualizarme pero estoy hundido en un mar de dudas, especialmente con los microcontroladores, si bien este ultimo tiempo realize proyectos avanzados (para mi) sigo teniendo muchos problemas en el mundo de la electronica.
Espero no molestar a nadie con mis inquietudes y desde ya muchas gracias por la atencion.


----------



## gerardaguiar (Jun 13, 2015)

Hola buenas. Me llamo Gerard soy de España, pero actualmente resido en UK. Tengo 24 años y soy aficionado a la electrónica en general. Me suscribo al foro con la intención de compartir y aprender. Es un placer formar parte de esta comunidad.

Saludos!


----------



## jose3 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hola soy jose3 y soy electrónico  y me he unido a este foro para compartir mis esperencias como electrónico y aprender de las vuestras


----------



## Salvador E (Jun 13, 2015)

Hola, soy goku, La verdad no¡¡¡¡. Soy Chava y soy estudiante del tecnológico de Durango en la carrera de ingeniería en electrónica, mi presentación no es tan formal, pero en fin¡¡¡ me uní a este foro con propósito de despejar cualquier duda que pueda presentarme en la realización de mis proyectos.


----------



## aprendizdelaboratorio (Jun 13, 2015)

Hola,soy aprendizdelaboratorio, estudiante de ing electronica de 3 año, pero tengo muy poca practica, mi principal interes aqui es poder montar unos cuantos equipos electronicos y compartir los resultados.
Saludos


----------



## godzuky (Jun 14, 2015)

Buenos dias buenas noches, segun sea el caso, mi nombre es Daniel Olegario  (godzuky), de México, DF. espero estemos en contacto para ayudarnos, algo sabre  de electronica, me dedico  a la reparacion de interfones ( Interfón, Citófono, Portero eléctrico, Intercomunicador, Porteiro elétrônico, Door phone ) .


----------



## PapiSolrac (Jun 14, 2015)

Hola a todos, este foro me parece muy interesante, siempre me he dedicado a la programación de computadores, ahora llevo un tiempo haciendo circuitos y aprovecho la experiencia en informatica para apoyarme con la programación de microcontroladores, estoy un poco verde en sistemas de corriente alterna, , asi que a ver si aprendo un poco y también resuelvo algunas dudas de microelectronica,  jeje, un toma y daca. 
Estoy en Valencia (España) y me intereso por los sistemas de generación de electricidad sin partes moviles (free energy). Saludos


----------



## Ismael Aguilera (Jun 15, 2015)

Hola a todos, me uni a este foro por que me parese interesante, soy tecnico electronicos de segundaria o de enseñansa media, soy autodidacta a la electronica desde los 4 años, soy audiofilo, y mis intereses van mas por la parte de robotica y control de domotica, actualmente soy tecnico en equipos de laboratorio de anatomia patologica ya hace 6 años y anterior a esto trabaje 5 años en un hospital publico como especialista en equipos del area clinica medica, de antemano muchas gracias por la colaboracion a mis preguntas.


----------



## Dinko (Jun 15, 2015)

hola me lamo Dinko, le mando un saludos desde chile, me interesa mucho los temas que se muestran en este grupo.


----------



## Mgonzalez (Jun 15, 2015)

Buenas tardes a todos. Nobleza obliga a agradecer la generosidad de dar sin egoismo que tienen los promotores de este foro. Muchos, como yo, llegamos en el intento de encontrar pautas de ayuda a problemas puntuales y encontrar una mano dispuesta a orientar, hace que se vayan sumando voluntades de igual calidad. Mis nuevos agradecimientos entonces!


----------



## comisario (Jun 15, 2015)

Hola soy manu y soy novato en el foro y quisiera seguir aprendiendo de electronica, espero que me puedan ayudar y en algun momento tambien yo poder ayudar a alguien


----------



## pako1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hola, soy Francisco Negrete de la Provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Tras haber leído en el foro de reparación de ecu's automotrices, me di cuenta que muchos de lo que escriben tienen mucha solidaridad para con los que no consiguen o no saben buscar un datashett, por lo tanto me sumare en lo que pueda ayudar y de paso seguir aprendiendo, gracias a los responsables de "forosdeelectronica", por dejarme participar.


----------



## jmhuamanv (Jun 15, 2015)

Hola Amigos.
Reciban un saludo de  Juan Huaman


----------



## MAC90 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es juan Rodrigo, tengo poca experiencia en electrónica, me gustaria ampliar mis conocimientos, claro con la ayuda de todos aqui en el foro, y en el futuro, ayudar a las personas del foro con la experiencia adquirida aqui mismo.


----------



## Niox (Jun 16, 2015)

Hola a todos miembros de esta gran comunidad.
Mi nombre es Nicolas soy de México me gusta todo lo que tiene que ver con electrones, espero aportar y aprender mucho de esta gran comunidad. La electrónica es genial.


----------



## madomor (Jun 16, 2015)

Buenas tardes, cordiales saludos para todos los miembros de este foro.
Me llamo Manolo soy de Sevilla y ante todo comunicaros que mis conocimientos en electronica son de primaria, lo que no es óbice para que me atraiga sobremanera. Siempre he pensado  que se aprende más escuchando y preguntando que estudiando. 
Saludos!


----------



## jmulazzi (Jun 16, 2015)

Hola saludos desde venezuela edo tachira san cristóbal soy un apacionado a la eletronica y nuevo a la vez espero su ayuda diagramas programas gracias de ante mano mi nombre es josé mulazzi


----------



## Tatarinov (Jun 16, 2015)

Saludos desde el Puerto de Acapulco. Mi nombre es Héctor y me apasiona la electrónica especialmente la que esta enfocada a los automóviles.


----------



## migues (Jun 16, 2015)

Hola! Saludos desde Buenos Aires, Argentina!. Me interesa mucho la electrónica así que voy a ver si puedo ayudar con lo poco que si y si pueden ayudarme con mis dudas.


----------



## volterryer (Jun 16, 2015)

Hola soy Jefferson betancourt y soy novato en el foro y quisiera seguir aprendiendo electronica, espero que me puedan ayudar y en algun momento tambien poder ayudar en lo que pueda.


----------



## marianonardi (Jun 16, 2015)

Hola soy Mariano, electronico amateur y gran amante de audio. Me gustaria por armar mis propios equipos.
Gracias!


----------



## Peter2910 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hola soy Pedro, Estoy próximo a estudiar la ingeniería en Electrónica y me pareció un buen foro para futuras dudas. Me gusta la electrónica y espero terminar la Ingeniería.


----------



## Micros52 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy Juan , espero aportar mi granito de arena al foro

Un saludo!


----------



## cao (Jun 17, 2015)

Hola que tal soy Horacio, tecnico en informatica, y apasionado de la electronica aprendiz constante de ella, saludos a todos espero poder colaborar.


----------



## fabnora (Jun 17, 2015)

*H*ola ... aqui presentandome ... soy de *P*uerto *R*ico y tengo la electronica como hobby ... no he estudiado nada ... lo poco q*ue* se lo he aprendido en youtube... me interesan mucho los circuitos de luces como ladron de julios y las luces solares de jardin ... o sea sistemas autosuficientes de luces... he estado haciendo varios circuitos y me han salido algunos buenos y otros no tan buenos ... pero espero aprender bastante aqui


----------



## M4NDR1L (Jun 17, 2015)

Buen día, mi nombre es Eber, de México. Durante mis estudios de ingeniería en mecatrónica me apoye en este foro para aprender nuevas cosas. Ahora, con un poco de experiencia, espero ayudar (y también obtener ayudar) en la realización de los proyectos expuestos en este foro, así como en la respuesta a dudas. Mis intereses y conocimientos se enfocan en los sistemas embebidos y el control de sistemas dinámicos.

Espero participar más activamente en este foro. Tanto preguntando como respondiendo en los diferentes temas que aquí se exponen.

Saludos.


----------



## josecamposa (Jun 17, 2015)

Saludos cordiales, mi nombre es José Campos hace muchos años conocí lo que era la electrónica.
He viajado mucho en el camino de la electrónica y siempre uno se encuentra con nuevos retos, cuando los vences una gran satisfacción claro que nunca terminas de aprender.
Feliz de pertenecer a la comunidad



fabnora dijo:


> *H*ola ... aqui presentandome ... soy de *P*uerto *R*ico y tengo la electronica como hobby ... no he estudiado nada ... lo poco q*ue* se lo he aprendido en youtube... me interesan mucho los circuitos de luces como ladron de julios y las luces solares de jardin ... o sea sistemas autosuficientes de luces... he estado haciendo varios circuitos y me han salido algunos buenos y otros no tan buenos ... pero espero aprender bastante aqui


 
Te felicito tienes que perseverar y la cosas saldrán y veras la satisfacción que produce

José


----------



## Julio Cesar HQ (Jun 18, 2015)

hola soy julio cesar hernandez soy estudiante de segundo año de bachillerato tecnico en electronica estoy para serbirles por si tienen alguna duda si yo lo se les dire la mejor respuesta y pero ay muchas cosas que no se y espero me ayuden ustedes ami


----------



## josejose (Jun 18, 2015)

hola amigos, mi nombre es jose soy estudiante de 7mo semestre de electronica


----------



## majavat (Jun 18, 2015)

Hola amigos, Soy Javier tecnico en electronica, espero ser parte de este lindo foro para poder ayudarnos.


----------



## Joselectroni (Jun 19, 2015)

Hola amigos, soy Joselectronic, Pepe para los amigos, estoy recién incursionando en la electrónica, aunque mi aficción la empezé muy tarde, porque tengo 73 años, y mis conocimientos datan de cuando había tubos al vacío, de cuando se hacían las radio a galena, por tanto totalmente desactualizados.

Pero que si encanta, aunque a veces me da miedo hacer consultas porque les pueden sonar muy tontas.

Lo que si me encantaría es ser un puente entre los más avanzados y otros como yo, que necesitamos instrucciones más detalladas. Quizás ese puede ser mi aporte.

Atte. Pepe


----------



## tinchosurf (Jun 19, 2015)

Hola a todos!! soy Ingeniero Electrónico y después de mucho tiempo realizando automatización en la industria vuelvo al ruedo de la electrónica mas pura dejando un espacio para mi amor y hobby.


----------



## solrac365 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hola a todos!! mi nombre es Carlos y actualmente estudio Ingeniería en computación en Mérida, Yucatán. Me encuentro terminando el séptimo semestro.
Saludos


----------



## rodrigo villadiego (Jun 20, 2015)

hola que tal comunidad aquí estoy de nuevo con ganas de compartir ideas con ustedes   soy Rodrigo Villadiego  técnico en electrónica  de lorica  cordoba  Colombia.


----------



## juanrimaru (Jun 20, 2015)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Juan y estoy empezando en este mundillo, (por desgracia no puedo aprender de manera profesional), pero espero aprender mucho de ustedes.
Gracias a todos por darme la posibilidad (llevo mucho tiempo siguiendolos), de aprender y entender muchas cosas que yo no sabia.
Saludos y de nuevo muchas gracias.


----------



## TheBlur (Jun 20, 2015)

Saludos, mi nombre es Diego y soy estudiante de Ing. Electronica, espero aprender muchas cosas en este foro


----------



## enriquegaribay (Jun 20, 2015)

Hola a todos me llamo Enrique Garibay, estudio electrónica como hobby y creo que en el foro podre participar y de antemano gracias por la ayuda.......


----------



## Lolo71 (Jun 20, 2015)

saludos, mi nombre elias yo lleve el taller de electrónica en la secundaria que fueron mis primeros conocimientos de electrónica que son pocos pero espero aprender mas con su ayuda, ya que me gusta aprender  y espero poder ayudar con algún comentario según sea el caso.


----------



## Halo812 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hola a todos  espero aprender mucho en este foro , soy Héctor de Argentina y yo me dedico a enseñar Electrónica en escuelas técnicas y siempre estoy en busca de nuevos circuitos y proyectos para aplicar .
Suerte y saludos a todos .


----------



## Achaku96 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hola soy un estudiante de electrotecnia que por x razones no le tome mucha importancia a la electronica el cual es una parte de mi carrera, pero investigando aprendi que se pueden hacer cosas interesantes con la electronica y por ello quiero aprender más en especial como aplicar cada componente electronica para poder armar circuitos. Saludos


----------



## jhanvega (Jun 22, 2015)

hola..que tal..soy estudiante de mecánica y eléctrica..tengo cursos de electrónica.. y me gustaría aprender mas sobre estos temas....tenia un trabajo muy urgente que hacer.. sobre casas domoticas ( específicamente control de luminarias por pic) alguien sabes sobre este tema


----------



## licpabloadv (Jun 22, 2015)

hola a todos me llamo pablo, soy tecnico en electronica y tengo un taller de electriciada del automovil, mi isncripcion la hice para aportar ideas aparte de buscar algunas que otras soluciones. un abrazo a todos.


----------



## MrPaly (Jun 23, 2015)

Hola, soy Paly de Argentina, estudio electrónica, también espero poder dedicarme a esta, les agradezco por adelantado ya que se que voy a hacer preguntas.


----------



## vargame (Jun 23, 2015)

Me llamo Jaime, saludos desde Madrid.


----------



## Nehuza25 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hola colegas, soy de Perú, Trujillo y es un gusto participar en este grupo. Soy técnico en Electrónica y Cómputo me encanta fabricar circuitos.

Estoy en la busqueda de amplificadores de 50 w, 500w 800w y 1000w a corriente alterna, un aplificador potente a bateria 12 voltios. Espero contar con su ayuda. mi correo es nehuza625,...gmail, muchas gracias.


----------



## alubelo (Jun 23, 2015)

Hola soy Rubén, he estudia sistemas electrónicos y me encanta, espero compartir mis modestos conocimientos en este foro... Gracias.


----------



## alfred56 (Jun 23, 2015)

buenos días amigos del foro de electrónica soy alfredo y soy técnico en electrónica espero ayudar y aprender de sus experiencias saludos .


----------



## javivarada (Jun 23, 2015)

Hola a todos! Aquí otro nuevo usuario. Soy estudiante de Telecomunicaciones, aficionado al cacharreo electrónico, especialmente en sistemas de Audio. Espero poder compartir con vosotros todas las dudas que me vayan surgiendo, así como los avances que haga en los proyectos que vaya teniendo...


----------



## wipargar (Jun 23, 2015)

Hola a todos
Aquí un nuevo miembro interesado en aprender mucho de electrónica, espero compartir con ustedes experiencias y resultados de lo que poco a poco vaya aprendiendo.


----------



## tinchodonte (Jun 24, 2015)

hola tarola jajajja que anda todo el mundo por aca? saludos desde rosario!


----------



## jose3 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hola soy José electrónico y me he ingresado a este foro para compartir mis esperencias como electrónico y aprender de las vuestras 
un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2015)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos todos los nuevos Foristas ! *​


----------



## robelcoyote1982 (Jun 24, 2015)

hola a todos soy estudiante del 8vo semestre de electronica


----------



## KuroNek0 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo algunas dudas, espero *qu*e al igual *qu*e todos los *qu*e recien han ingresado podamos hallar respuestas que nos permitan aprender, superarnos y ayudar a los demas, pu*e*s eso es todo por*qu*e no se me o*c*urre nada mas.... suerte a todos y todo eso


----------



## Berto75 (Jun 24, 2015)

Gracias por aceptarme. Yo estoy mas interesado en la programacion de micros que en la electronica. He visto que tambien se trata este tema, me interesa. Para descargar cierto trabajo hecho en el simulador proteus de un miembro vuestro era necesario registrarme en esta pagina, asi os he conocido, me alegro.

Saludos.


----------



## 6726rumi (Jun 25, 2015)

Hola buenos dias mi nombre es carlos soy de Argentina - Chubut , Soy tencnico en informatica hace c*o*m*o* 9 años termine en una escuela tecnica de mi ciudad , hace años que no pongo en practica lo aprendido sobre todo en la parte electronica y hay cosas simples q*ue* se me olvidaron como *por* ej los valores de los colores de una resistencia, en fin. vengo a este foro para aprender mucho y refrescar la memoria jeje. Saludos


----------



## oscar378 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hola a todos mi nombre es oscar soy novato y estoy interesado en aprender un poco sobre electrónica.


----------



## cigua (Jun 25, 2015)

hola a todos colegas, gusto de estar en este foro que ha sido de mucha ayuda a tantos de nosotros, gracias por ofrecer esta herramienta donde podemos colaborarnos ideas problemas soluciones, saludos


----------



## diegofran (Jun 26, 2015)

Hola genios! soy Diego de Villa María. Me recibi de Ingeniero Electronico en la UTN hace unos meses, pero nunca fui muy apasionado y se que la mayoría me pasa el trapo! Espero aprender mucho de ustedes.. Mi fin ultimo es ayudar a la gente y luchar contra el paradigma consumista que vivimos hoy en día, con la única arma capaz de crear verdaderas revoluciones, verdaderos cambios: la TECNOLOGÍA
Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## neko1984 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hola, Soy Paco Caballero, de Madrid, España. Soy ingeniero informático, así que espero poder aprender mucho de vosotros leyendoos.


----------



## dariorikelme (Jun 26, 2015)

hola me interesa aprender y aportar algunos de mis conocimientos si bien no soy técnico a tiempo completo me gusta mucho arreglar tv.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 27, 2015)

bienvenidos todos los nuevos elementos,estudiantes y practicantes electrónicos
eso si recuerden esto
hay un rey y ese soy soy yo ,su majestad el rey julien,rey de todas cosas,
asi que no duden en preguntar y consultar sobre el uso del foro,sus reglas,
dudas cualquiera,no sean vergonzosos,
el rey julien esta para eso ,,,
consultas aquí (no se como se pone el coso ese del mensaje,pero pregunten me)
recuerden soy su amigo y su rey ¡¡¡


----------



## Alex Gallardo (Jun 27, 2015)

Hola buenos días. Mi nombre es Alex. Hace 21 años me gradué de Técnico Superior en Electrónica. Actualmente tengo 64 años de edad. Nunca ejercí la profesión como tal, solo en ventas y servicios eléctricos.


----------



## ginsaurralde (Jun 27, 2015)

buenas.me llamo gaston soy de argentina.y me encanta este foro.soy apacionado de la electronica.no soy tecnico,pero siempre trato de aprender algo.en este momento estoy conociendo.el sistema nuevo de practicas con arduino.
tambien me sorprendo mucho por la cantidad de informacion que encuentro en este foro.saludos
cortocircuitos para todos.


----------



## chargerfox (Jun 28, 2015)

Hola a todos, Soy de Argentina, Cordoba Capital y espero dar y recibir ayuda en los proyectos fabulosos que aqui se encuentran y tanto me han ayudado.


----------



## carlos1976 (Jun 28, 2015)

hola a todos me llamo carlos. soy músico pero un gran fan de la electrónica y sus yeites.he armado algunos proyectos de este foro que me han servido de mucho.espero que me ayuden y que yo pueda ayudarlos


----------



## ZIsai (Jun 28, 2015)

Buenos Dias, tardes o noches. Dependiendo de la hora en que lean este mensaje. Me presento.
Mi nombre es Isaí, soy pasante de ing. Mecatronica. Tengo 27 años y mis aficciones son la programación y la electronica así como el diseño de tarjetas PCB en Eagle. Espero poder contribuir a esta gran comunidad de foros de eletroncia con mis conocimientos y también aprender de los demás.


----------



## javi9400 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hola soy Javier Mayorga ingrese para aprender mas!!


----------



## huvi2014 (Jun 28, 2015)

hola soy victor  esta pagina me a ayudado mucho, gracias a todos los que colaboran con sus  conocimientos


----------



## mcasado (Jun 28, 2015)

Buenas gente, soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica y apasionado de las motos. Espero poder aprender mucho y ayudar en lo que pueda. Saludos desde Berazategui


----------



## davextc (Jun 29, 2015)

hola soy david de padua y es un gusto estar en este sitio, saludos compañeros


----------



## essolo (Jun 29, 2015)

Hola.
Soy essolo, ya he ocupado la pagina y me ha ayudado en algunas cosas que hago. Lo que mas me interesa es construir una bordadodora. He tenido muchos problemas con el pantógrafo, pues no he encontrado los accesorios adecuados, y cundo los encuentro, no tengo al momento para comprarlos, y bueno, en fin. He aprendido sobre error y practica, empíricamente. 
Espero aprender mucho. Sobre todo por el poco tiempo que tengo para dedicarle. También espero conocer mas gente en este foro. Me doy cuenta que hay mucha gente que es pronta a ayudar. Es encomiable. Dan mas ganas de seguir aprendiendo.
Gracias por participar.
Felicidades a todos.


----------



## Cristianeliseo (Jun 29, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Cristian Eliseo, soy estudiante de ingenieria industrial, tecnico en electronica y entusiasta de la misma. Trabajo vendiendo sensores en Aumecon S.A. y quisiera conocer gente que comparta esta pasion por la electronica.
Saludos y suerte para todos!


----------



## itcel (Jun 29, 2015)

hola hola soy Itcel soy estudiante y me gustaria conocer mas sobre la electronica.. y espero tambien ayudar
saludos!!


----------



## electronica2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Buenas gente, me dedidco a la   electrónica  de automocion reparacion de ecu,cuadros , llaves y inmovilizadores . Espero poder aprender mucho y ayudar en lo que pueda. Saludos España


----------



## josee192 (Jun 30, 2015)

Joselectroni dijo:


> Hola amigos, soy Joselectronic, Pepe para los amigos, estoy recién incursionando en la electrónica, aunque mi aficción la empezé muy tarde, porque tengo 73 años, y mis conocimientos datan de cuando había tubos al vacío, de cuando se hacían las radio a galena, por tanto totalmente desactualizados.
> 
> Pero que si encanta, aunque a veces me da miedo hacer consultas porque les pueden sonar muy tontas.
> 
> ...



Grande Pepe,  trabajo en una empresa electrónica, tengo un compañero de 65años y la verdad que no le importa aprender más nada, te felicito por tu actitud de querer actualizarte y aprender



Hola! Me llamo José soy técnico electrónico trabajando en una empresa de electronica naval, cualquier duda que tengan sobre algún equipo de navegación me pueden preguntar, con gusto los ayudare, este es un foro que vengó viendo hace tiempo pero nunca me hice un usuario activo, tengo varios proyectos en mente más adelante los voy a ir compartiendo y también todas las dudas que tengo con ellos jaja


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 30, 2015)

A los nuevos integrantes de foros de electronica un calurosa bienvenida al mejor sitio de electronica en español!!!!!


----------



## cabra (Jun 30, 2015)

Saludos desde Argentina Héctor


----------



## chimpita88 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hola! Me llamo Leonardo, soy de Argentina, y la verdad, soy principiante en esto de la electronica ya que lo hago nada mas que por hobby. Apenas estoy incursinando, y bueno, esta semana empece un proyecto que baje de aqui que se un limitador de RMP´s para mi auto. Hace apenas unos minutos termine de soldar todos los componentes (espero no haber quemado ninguno) y ahora aguardo a que un amigo de un amigo, me grabe el codigo en el PIC que lleva este circuito. Espero que funcione ya que es mi primer proyecto de electronica. Saludos a todos!!


----------



## roberto cid (Jun 30, 2015)

Buenos días, soy estudiante de electrónica, actualmente trabajando en transmisión de señales por medio de la red eléctrica, espero poder ser un aporte al foro, bueno ayudar en lo que se pueda y compartir experiencias relacionadas con el mundo de la electrónica!!!


----------



## emprendedorh (Jul 1, 2015)

Saludos soy un entusiasta de la electrónica, espero poder entenderla y aprender más de ella.


----------



## musculo (Jul 1, 2015)

Hola,soy josé y soy técnico eletrónico y mi fuerte son los tvs,espero poder ayudar y también aprender más,saludos


----------



## thor (Jul 2, 2015)

hola, soy ingeniero electrónico y siempre encuentro buena información por este foro. Hace unos años me di de alta pero no sé si el servidor fue realojado o que pudo pasar que tuve que darme de alta otra vez.

Saludos a todos y espero ayudaros cuando visite el foro.


----------



## mahony (Jul 2, 2015)

Hola soy de a Habana , tambien soy ingeniero electronico, hace un tiempo que estoy en este grandisimo Foro, me ha servido de mucho y asi espero servir al que necesite de mis modesto saber
saludos


----------



## Kalan (Jul 2, 2015)

Saludos de un novato, espero poder ir aprendiendo algo.


----------



## FRANCISCO DOSIL (Jul 2, 2015)

Hola a Todos, mi nombre es Franco,soy de Argentina, ciudad de Bernal, Provincia de Buenos Aires, tengo 57 años, soy técnico electrónico, me dedico a la reparación de equipos de sonido, tengo muy buenas referencias de este Pagina, espero poder aprender y aportar en este sitio, saludos Franco


----------



## maxxxi (Jul 2, 2015)

Hola que tal mi nombre es maxi de argentina y soy un terrible hobbista de la electrónica!


----------



## Ragd (Jul 3, 2015)

Buenas noches, Soy Edgar Holguin, soy de Mexico y soy ingeniero en sistemas, me encanta la electronica y tengo conocimientos basicos pero aun soy novato, espero poder colaborar y poder aprender muchisimo mas de este arte que es la electronica.


----------



## tatCii (Jul 3, 2015)

aqui un estudiante d electronica que desea aprender mas!! =)


----------



## ar35 (Jul 3, 2015)

hola muchachos soy carlos, me alegra que existan estos foros da ayuda mutua


----------



## softjad (Jul 5, 2015)

Hola, soy de Portugal, y se un poco de electrónica. Espero poder ayudar al que lo necesiten.


----------



## mikeoran (Jul 5, 2015)

Reciban un saludo desde El Salvador,el pulgarcito de América,deseándoles éxitos en sus labores y actividades.Quiero agradecerles por la iniciativa de este fenomenal lugar en donde estoy seguro aprenderé y me ayudarán a salir de las dudas al iniciar a conocer la ciencia de la electrónica.Sigan adelante en mantener tan especiales espacios.Sin mas me despido con sinceridad y gratitud.


----------



## fededesalta (Jul 5, 2015)

Hola, soy Fedrico de Salta Argentina,tengo 48 años y siempre me gusto la electronica.Soy novato y estoy en un proyecto tratando de averiguar como bobinar transformador para amplificador de 200 + 200.Muy interesante la pagina, espero aprender .Prometo comentar mi proyecto de bobinado.
Saludos para todos


----------



## angel1962 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hola me llamo Angel, soy español y vivo en mardel, soy profesor universitario de informatica, tecnico superior en electronica y electricidad, tengo 65 añitos, me alegra mucho encontrar este foro de electronica, nunca es tarde para aprender un poquito más, gracias a los administradores por permitir ser parte de está comunidad.
saludos para todos
angel


----------



## gollosoft (Jul 6, 2015)

hola soy Eduardo, soy estudiante de técnicas de ingeniería electrónica, voy a entrar a 4to semestre y tarde o temprano iba a ser miembro de esta comunidad. estoy interesado en electrónica digital, instrumentación biomedica y automatización industrial. espero aprender mucho aquí
saludos.


----------



## spoonman (Jul 6, 2015)

hola soy Jacob y siempre quise estudiar electrónica, ahora pues le hago al aficionado jaja siempre tengo dudas y espero los profesionales me puedan ayudar


----------



## Guala (Jul 7, 2015)

Hola gente. Mi nombre es Italo. Soy formalmente técnico eléctrico/electrónico industrial, 1/2 informático e Ing. en Electrónica. Actualmente me acerco a los 50 años de edad. He ejercido cada profesión como tal ya que estudié ing. en vespertino.

¡Estoy acá para leer, ayudar y preguntar!


----------



## Mitcheljam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hola a todos(as) tengan muy buen dia, junto con saludar me presento soy Mitchel Jammal, tengo 37 años vivo en Guadalajara Jalisco México y me apasiona el tema electrónica y relativos sobre todo circuitos, soy fan de experimentar desde un simple transmisor espía de FM hasta un generador de armónicos para reducir el consumo eléctrico jajaja, me gusta debatir sobre electrónica y tecnología, tambien me gusta mucho aprender por eso estoy aqui, finalmente y solo como complemente a mi presentación mi formación académica es esta: Tgo. En electrónica y Coms. / Ing. en Sistemas y curse un posgrado en Ingria. de sistemas, después que el sitio me lo permita les dejo mi pagina web personal, saludos cordiales.


----------



## Ragov (Jul 7, 2015)

*Buenas a todos*

Me llamo Ricardo Andres, Nacido en Colombia. Soy Ingeniero Electrónico novato recién graduado... Me interesa compartir y complementar mis conocimiento teóricos y teórico-prácticos... y Aprender todo lo que me sirva para complementar mi carrera... Un saludo a todos.

*Posdata: *Es la primera vez que participo en un Foro asi que si alguien me explica cualquier cosa al respecto seria excelente. Gracias


----------



## Aislador (Jul 7, 2015)

Buenas, buenas se le saluda a toda esta comunidad, doy las gracias por permitirme participar y ojala pueda aprender de los conocimientos que demuestran todos los integrantes.  Y si puedo colaborar con algo de lo poco que sé.

Nuevamente, muchas gracias por permitirme ser participe.


----------



## Claudio Maccarrone (Jul 7, 2015)

Holaaa a todos  me llamo claudio Maccarrone  soy de Maipú Bs As pero vivo en La Paz Bolivia  tengo 27 y hago de todo un poco para rebuscarmelas con el trabajo no estudie electrónica ni electrodomésticos pero me  compre algunos libros y siempre me gustó la electrónica creo es fascinante he hecho varias reparaciones agradezco a Dios del 100 % tuve éxito en un noventa aun no se como agradezco a las personas que sinceramente y con voluntad contribuyen con aportes fabulosos hacia personas que queremos tener éxito en este oficio un fuerte abrazo a todos y espero contribuir con mi poca experiencia y recibir sus apreciados comentarios saludos cordiales muchas gracias


----------



## CBradley (Jul 7, 2015)

Buenas, me llamo Carlos Bradley, soy nativo de la ciudad de Maracaibo, estado Zulia, Venezuela. Soy aficionado al audio y la electrónica desde mis tiempos mozos, sin embargo empecé a ensamblar algo serio (electrónica) apenas hace un año y medio o dos. He estado consultando el foro desde entonces y con toda sinceridad agradezco que pongan a nuestra disposición tanta información y de tan buena calidad, además de hacerlo de forma amable y oportuna. Mis felicitaciones y de nuevo mil gracias. En estos momentos estoy ensamblando un amplificador estéreo, en cuanto pueda comparto (y solicito) información sobre la evolución y resultados.  Espero poder colaborar con alguno de mis humildes conocimientos o experiencias.  A la orden por acá.


----------



## NJ Legion Iced (Jul 8, 2015)

Mi nombre es Manuel  estoy estudiando mecatronica soy nuevo en esto y no estoy muy familiarizado espero aprender mucho de los expertos que estan por aqui nos estaremos saludos desde México.


----------



## martinsaki (Jul 8, 2015)

Hola Chicos, soy Martin de Santiago del Estero Argentina, muy buen aporte para los que queremos seguir a los electrones...


----------



## bezola (Jul 8, 2015)

Hola amigos,me llamo Emilio y soy de Linares,
Saludos y un fuerte abrazo para todos


----------



## yo312 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hola, Mi nombre es Juan Carlos, y soy de México del estado de Puebla, me gusta la electrónica y espero poder aprender mas de ella


----------



## el pintor (Jul 8, 2015)

que tal por aca gente wena, aqui  un amigo mas , saludos


----------



## DNA95 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hola, no se practicamente nada de electrónica pero me gustaría aprender viendo el foro y haciendo mis preguntas. Saludos desde Galicia


----------



## bianco (Jul 9, 2015)

hola amigos del foro un gusto pertenecer a esta comunidad tan grande como es esta  espero ser de ayuda  y aprender tambien con el conocimiento de todos .
les saludos de santiago de chile tengo 24 años 



saludos cordiales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2015)

*.*​ 
*¡ Sean Bienvenidos todos los nuevos Foristas ! *​


----------



## thebird (Jul 9, 2015)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y me apasiona la electrónica saludos desde Barcelona


----------



## fergonvil34 (Jul 9, 2015)

Saludos desde Arequipa, compartimos la misma pasion, electronica pal mundo¡


----------



## electronicworld (Jul 10, 2015)

hola amigos, se les saluda desde panamá, soy estudiante y quiero aprender,espero contar con sus conocimientos para así poder  aplicarlos en mi taller. gracias por sus aportes amigos que son de mucho valor para todos los principiantes como yo.


----------



## marcolaurente (Jul 10, 2015)

hola a todos, soy electrónico, siempre trato de buscar nuevas áreas donde aplicar y aprender mas, espero contar con ustedes y si en algo puedo ayudar estén seguros que lo haré. Saludos desde Perú.


----------



## andytandron (Jul 10, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Andy, soy estudiante de quinto año de ingeniería en telecomunicaciones y electrónica: Estudio en el Instituto Superior Politécnico José Antonio Hecheverría (Cujae) en La Haban, Cuba.
Soy nuevo en este forum y espero aprender mucho


----------



## 483 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Gonzalo, soy tecnico electronico de gama marron. Entré para que me ayudaran pero espero tambien poder ser de ayuda.


----------



## alevalho (Jul 10, 2015)

Hola, soy Alejandro, estudie Ingenieria electronica y nunca habia conocido un foro tan completo, me hubiera ayudado mucho en mi carrera, bienvenidos a todos y gracias por el apoyo


----------



## mikecia (Jul 10, 2015)

Hola me llamo Miguel y quiero felicitarlos por este foro con temas muy interesantes para la comunidad y para aquellos que queremos aprender, les animo a seguir adelante saludos desde El Salvador.


----------



## electricboy (Jul 10, 2015)

Hola me llamo Manuel y uno de mis hobbies es la Electronica. Espero aprender mucho en los foros. Un saludo.


----------



## Miguel Angel Ortega Marin (Jul 10, 2015)

Hola, buenas tardes, me llamo Miguel Angel,              soy nuevo en el aspecto de comunicaciones por internet, pido un poco de paciencia y en lo que pueda aportar, estoy a su disposición.
 Saludos desde Veracruz, Mexico.


----------



## fedequines (Jul 11, 2015)

Hola! soy federico, hace poco q estoy en esto de la electronica, la verdad q me gusta mucho. en unos dias comienzo un curso para aprender mas y perfeccionarme x los pocos conocimientos q tengo son de investigar en la web y experimentar en casa. cuento ya con varias herramientas, entre ellas una estacion de soldado, multimetro, pinza amperimetrica. actualmente trabajo brindando servicio tecnico en informatica. espero aprender mucho en este gran grupo. saludos


----------



## Kobe12 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hola me llamo Kobe y soy un aprendiz en esto de la electronica, siempre busco nuevas fuentes de aprendizaje y recién descubrí este foro y tras leer varios temas aquí estoy registrado y dispuesto a ayudar y a resolver problemas. Saludos


----------



## mabexter (Jul 11, 2015)

hola, saludos de paz y bien, soy de Colombia y estoy estudiando ingeniería electrónica, por que es lo que mas me apasiona en el mundo, espero encontrar buenos proyectos en este foro y contar con su apoyo para ampliar mis conocimientos en esta área tan espectacular de conocimiento...


----------



## galloclaudio58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Gracias por aceptarme en el foro espero ser de utilidad.


----------



## pako1 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hola, un gran saludo a todos. Y en especial a los que rigen este foro por su abnegación desinteresada.


----------



## cyf (Jul 12, 2015)

hola a todos soy juan manuel de Argentia tigre espero poder ayudar y recibir ayuda


----------



## Manu fernandez (Jul 12, 2015)

Buenas a todos! Soy de argentina... todavia voy al secu pero soy apasionado dela electronica, espro su ayuda en algunos proyectos y poder ayudar a alguno!!


----------



## technic (Jul 13, 2015)

Buenos días a todos los miembros de la comunidad vivo en Argentina, soy docente de escuela técnica a nivel secundario en Electricidad y Electrónica me interesa mucho los temas del foro y poder aportar alguna ayuda sobre algún tema.


----------



## ldg (Jul 14, 2015)

Hola a todos y saludos desde Toledo España.


----------



## elara (Jul 14, 2015)

Que tal Colegas, me llamo Ernesto, soy de Querétaro, México. Estudié la carrera de electrónica, aunque he estado gran parte de mi carrera profesional en el área de sistemas informáticos,  me entusiasma seguir en contacto con esta apasionante área de la física práctica. Felicito a los diseñadores y creadores de esta página WEB que seguramente ha ayudado a muchos a incrementar sus conocimientos y habilidades.


----------



## snalgur (Jul 14, 2015)

Hola gente! soy d*e* Argentina, cai en el foro buscando info sobre Leea y los bafles que armaba para Ranser
un saludo


----------



## roalveol (Jul 14, 2015)

hola: me llamo Rodrigo, soy de Talagante, Chile y me alegra que exista un foro con tanta información


----------



## Yrami (Jul 14, 2015)

Hola soy Yrami y quiero aprender electrónica, Saludos!!!


----------



## mleds (Jul 14, 2015)

Buen día a todos. Mi nombre es Mario y tengo ya algunos años en el servicio técnico en electrónica. Resido en México y me gusta aprender las novedades de la electrónica, probar circuitos y buscar el conocimiento en estos. Un saludo a toda la gente que hay detrás de este foro.


----------



## luisalfre2 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hola que tal, me llamo Luis Alfredo, me gusta tocarme la guitarra y tengo una página web gratis, me interesa la electrónica, tengo algún que otro estudio y hacer proyectos, de hecho la página es un proyecto que espero poder pagar un dominio propio algún día.


----------



## shottky (Jul 14, 2015)

Hola soy Sebastian Gallo. Soy de Rosario, Santa Fe, Argentina. Me encanta la electronica desde que era chico. Soy tecnico electronico egresadio del Colegio San Jose de aca de Rosario. En estos momentos estoy recien empezando a ejercer mi carrera y a su vez estoy comenzando mis estudios universitarios en Ingenieria Electronica. Espero ser de ayuda en algun momento


----------



## adrian2074 (Jul 15, 2015)

hola soy adrian de buenos aires aficionado a la electronica. gracias por existir.


----------



## halhal (Jul 15, 2015)

Estimados, mi nombre es Darío y no se mucho de electrónica, mas bien hobbista lector de la Lúpin, y soy aficionado al audio HiFi. He comprado un amplificador Turner 730 que me fue vendido como que no funciona, pero lo que creo que en realidad tiene es que le falta el "Tapón" que puentea pre con potencia. Internamente se lo ve de diez. Espero encontrar asistencia para cablear una ficha que cumpla la misma función, e información general sobre las marcas nacionales. He visto hilos sobre estos temas y quise unirme también con la esperanza de poder aportar lo que sea posible o se necesite.


----------



## Francolp11 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Franco soy de Peru, estoy cursando el 3 semestre de la carrera de electronica, ya estaba pensando en entrar a un foro para que me ayuden en mis dudas y ver nuevas cosas , ya que veo este con muchas cosas buenas! Saludos


----------



## andresvasquez (Jul 15, 2015)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Victor Vasquez de Colombia, soy ingeniero electrónico y quiero aportar mucho de mi conocimiento y seguir aprendiendo cada día mas, gracias y éxito a todos.


----------



## Davidean (Jul 16, 2015)

Hola a todos, saludos.


----------



## CBista (Jul 16, 2015)

Bueenas a todos/as.
Llevo mucho tiempo visitando el foro y hoy tengo una consultilla que hacer, por lo que ha llegado la hora de registrarse y formar parte de esta comunidad.

Saludos.


----------



## JuanPabloPavlik (Jul 16, 2015)

Buenas gente, soy Juan Pablo, de Argentina, sé muy poco de electrónica y me gustaría aprender más aclarando mis dudas acá y leyendo lo que comentan ustedes.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Richicba (Jul 16, 2015)

Buenas Soy Ricardo de Argentina , buscando algunos manuales de eléctrica me tope con el foro , muy interesante es , voy a andar por acá leyendo todo 

Saludos


----------



## Charly52 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hola Todos, soy Carlos, me acabo de suscribir al foro, lo encontré buscando algo de información, gracias por su creación, seguramente recurriré bastante seguido a sus temas.
Saludos


----------



## gelopa (Jul 17, 2015)

Hola, soy nuevo por aqui, soy de españa, casi ingeniero electrico, me registre para recabar informacion y seguir mejorando mis conocimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## Sxaico (Jul 17, 2015)

Hola ! Que tal ! Soy Nahuel Guzmán, de Salta, Argentina. Soy estudiante de electrónica en una escuela técnica, la verdad que me gusta mucho y me parece interesante el foro. 
Saludos !


----------



## orlaes22 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hola a todos, Soy Orlando de San Luis, Argentina. Esta muy bueno el foro soy un aficionado de la electronica, aunque soy experto en el area informatica, me gusta mucho la electronica.


----------



## ARKY (Jul 18, 2015)

HOLA A TODOS/AS¡¡¡¡
SOY ARKY DE CÁCERES, EXTREMADURA (ESPAÑA)
técnico Superior en mantenimiento Electrónico, espero aprender bastante y ayudarles en lo posible.
un saludo.


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 18, 2015)

Buenas como les Va? Soy Venezolano aprendis de este grandioso mundo de electronica, en realidad me dedico a las redes informatica, software de varias marcas de celulares, pero como la electronica esta prensente en todo pero toodo lo que vemos no esta mal aprender no? ya me estoy familiarizando en reconocer los componentes electronicos en esquemas y sus respectivas mediciones. llegue a este foro *por*q*ue* tienen cosas super interesante y se ve mucha experiencia en el mismo.


----------



## rodrigojv (Jul 18, 2015)

hola que tal saludos de chile me llamo rodrigo, y aprender y compartir


----------



## xkrlosx (Jul 18, 2015)

hola, saludos soy de Perú estudio Ing. Electrónica y a disfrutar del foro


----------



## DavidPulgarin (Jul 18, 2015)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es David Pulgarin, soy estudiante de Ingenieria Electrinoca, voy en el 6to semestre y soy de Colombia. Espero poder socializar y aprender mucho de ustedes.


----------



## micro317 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Hector Ramirez soy de Durango, Mexico acabo de terminar la preparatoria y acabo de ser aceptado para estudiar ing. en electronica soy muy novato en esto tanto q*ue* apenas en enero de esta año descubri lo que es la electronica y todo lo q*ue* se puede hacer y me gusto tanto asi que decidi estudiar esto.


----------



## navilau (Jul 19, 2015)

Hola soy nuevo por aquí espero aprender algo de vosotros, saludos,,..


----------



## 5y3gt (Jul 19, 2015)

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo en este foro. me apasionan las valvulas y me gustaria compartir experiencias con vosotros.
Un saludo desde Barcelona, España


----------



## brazohierro (Jul 19, 2015)

Hola , soy nuevo en este foro y estoy loco sobre todo por la R.F


----------



## Amper (Jul 20, 2015)

Hola , soy nuevo en este foro , mi profesion es mecanico de automocion pero cada vez necesitamos aprender mas sobre electronica y como entender su funcionamiento dentro del ambito del auto.

Un saludo desde Badajoz, España


----------



## chandy (Jul 21, 2015)

Hola me dicen chandy y estoy super encantado de podre compartir con colegas de la electrónica con buen nivel


----------



## GDA (Jul 22, 2015)

Hola a todos!!! soy Gerardo, vivo actualmente en Sao Paulo Brasil, nací en Argentina, La electrinica es parte de mi DNA, es una pasion la que hice mi profesión. Sigo su evolución desde las valvulas y cada dia me impresiono con la evolucion y lo que nos permite hacer. Estoy aqui para aprender con ustedes y si fuera posible colaborar. Me interso por Microcontroladores, Telemetria y telecomunicaciones. 73


----------



## Wolf Shine (Jul 22, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Daniel, me gusta mucho la electrónica pero hasta ahora solo la he trabajado como hobbie, espero aprender en este foro y armar algún buen proyecto de por aquí.
Si puedo contribuir en alguna cosa lo are.
Buen día.


----------



## sarabia2003 (Jul 22, 2015)

Excelente Foro siempre con información relevante. Saludos desde Venezuela!


----------



## Argentigre1998 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hola a todos! Me llamo Alejo, soy de Argentina. Tengo 16 años y estudio en una escuela técnica de Buenos Aires. Espero colaborar y aprender cada día mas sobre este mundo de la electrónica  

Saludos


----------



## josepastor (Jul 22, 2015)

hola mi nombre es jose , y me gustaria aprender  muchas cosas sobre electronica y me gusta muhca aprender a base de formulas matematicas , ,aprender para enseñar ,es lo mio ,gracias


----------



## chandy (Jul 23, 2015)

hola soy chandy vivo actualmente en la provincia de Hoguin Cuba y estoy encantado de poder compartir con ustedes...


----------



## ppersoglia (Jul 23, 2015)

Hola Buenas para todos soy un estudiante  Ing Electromecánica de los primeros años y muuuy apasionado de la electrónica tanto que cada vez que encuentro un equipo viejo de sonido lo reparo y lo vendo o lo regalo en muchas ocasiones, tengo un proyecto mecánico-electrónica y tengo algunas dudas que las ire compartiendo con ustedes esta en fase de prototipo.

Excelente el foro por lo poco he estado leyendo.


----------



## cesardudi (Jul 23, 2015)

Hola buenas a todos soy Cesar y me gusta el tema de electronica y me gusto el foro.
Soy de Argentina


----------



## DamianSanchez (Jul 24, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Damian, tengo 17 años y estoy entusiasmado por lo que puedo aprender en estos foros.


----------



## Edediaz (Jul 24, 2015)

Mi nombre es Edeimys Diaz soy  Ingeniero electronico. Saludos


----------



## ffabian (Jul 25, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Fabian Beza, soy técnico electromecánico, oficial plomero, oficial del automotor, mecanico del automotor, técnico en pc y notbook, tecnico en reparación de celulares, cadista, técnico en automatización industrial y plc, instalador de sistemas automatico de alumbrado y futuro técnico superior en robotica.
Actualmente trabajo en una fabrica .


----------



## cesarmoya (Jul 25, 2015)

hola me llamo abel


----------



## DemitriMaximov (Jul 25, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Edmundo y espero hacer aportes y obtener ayuda de la comunidad, un saludo a todos.


----------



## dolfet15 (Jul 26, 2015)

Buenas a todos, pues otro que se une. He estado viendo la web y esta llena de proyectos con los que entretenerme.


----------



## papacool (Jul 26, 2015)

Hola,Soy de audio y radio aficionado francés
perdonen mi español.
Gracias.


----------



## oswi239 (Jul 26, 2015)

saludos desde cumaná venezuela espero poder aprender de toda la comunidad gracias por tanta informacion


----------



## Josuel Marques (Jul 26, 2015)

¡Hola a todos!

Soy técnico en electrónicos de consumo desde mis 20 años de edad, pero también tengo conocimiento en otras áreas: Electricidad y Refrigeración. He tenido éxito en el reparo de tarjetas de control de lavadoras de ropas y refrigeradores Frost Free, allende reparos en Tvs de LCD, LED y Plasma.

Pretiriendo contribuir, con mis conocimientos, ¡en lo qué sea posible!

¡Muchas gracias por mí aceptar cómo Miembro de este Foro!


----------



## wts (Jul 26, 2015)

hola, saludos.¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## ccasalta (Jul 27, 2015)

Hola todos So de Venezuela Jubilado  de profesión Tec. Sup. Computación, Guitarrista  como pasión la electronica


----------



## Walter39 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hola

Soy Walter y no tan nuevo aquí. Acudo seguido a las páginas de este foro por información.
Mis intereses están en toda la electrónica tendiendo a las frecuencias cercanas a las FM comerciales que creo más accesibles. Algún día tendré tiempo para los 50 Mc de aficionados y a los cercanos a los 150 Mc de los cuales tengo un montón de aparatos antiguos, Motorola (Mitrek casi todos) y de casa Mauro, de estos últimos unos cuantos de 500 Mc.
Me gustan los instrumentos y con el tiempo compré algunos osciloscopios que reparé y uso con gran placer.
Ta luego... (nací en Uruguay vivo en Buenos Aires así que me considero tan argentino como oriental).


----------



## Blondis Barrios (Jul 27, 2015)

Hola mi nombre esta al lado del comentario y llegue a foro por que me like la electronik, y tambien el profe me recomendo la pagina y #YaTuSabee


----------



## Ayrton24 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hola que tal soy Ayrton;un gusto.


----------



## maxgamer (Jul 27, 2015)

Hola a todos... soy Mario de Argentina. un gusto formar de esta Comunidad internacional


----------



## panchopunta (Jul 27, 2015)

Hola soy Emmanuel estudiante de la carrera de ing electrónica


----------



## miguel_mam159 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hola Buenos días, mi nombres Miguel Angel Manrique y soy Ingeniero de Sistemas. Caracas-Venezuela. Saludos.


----------



## PULLERVA (Jul 28, 2015)

hola me llamo paul


----------



## marina (Jul 28, 2015)

saludos desde chile soy estudiante de electronica


----------



## joviflocas (Jul 28, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Jose, soy desarrollador de equipos para estetica corporal,saludos.


----------



## Troubleshooter (Jul 28, 2015)

Hola a todos! Mi nombre es Neftalí, se dice por ahí que soy Ingeniero en Electrónica. Un gustazo ser parte de esta comunidad!


----------



## arjula (Jul 28, 2015)

Hola me llamo armando y es  bueno estoy a la orden.


----------



## gera (Jul 28, 2015)

hola mi nombre es Gerardo estudio mecatronica, saludos


----------



## diegop (Jul 28, 2015)

saludos me llamo diego y estoy estudiando ing eléctrica


----------



## StephParra (Jul 28, 2015)

Hola!!

Soy nueva por acá, estaré pendiente aportando y preguntando.


----------



## NERY5752 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hola Soy nuevo por aca, mi nombre es Nery Lemus es un gusto ser parte de esto, tengo poco conocimiento, no estudio electronica pero desde que he aprendido un poco me a gustado.! espero ampliar mis conocimientos en este foro y aprender de los que ahora ya son expertos !


----------



## anselmomartin (Jul 29, 2015)

Hola, Buen día a todos, soy Anselmo Martín, electricista y profesor de matemática.


----------



## cdanello2011 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Daniel, me gusta mucho la electrónica 
Si puedo contribuir en alguna cosa lo hare.
Buen día.


----------



## gecampo (Jul 29, 2015)

hola me llamo Guillermo y me encanta la Electrónica soy especialista en sistemas de seguridad y me gusta aprender cada día mas y estar actualizado con las nuevas tendencias tecnológicas.


----------



## melquisedec1 (Jul 29, 2015)

hola me llamo melqui y soy de el salvador


----------



## oju (Jul 30, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Alfredo y aficionado a la electronica intento aprender leyendo todo lo que cae en mi mano y me gustaria si es posible ayuda cuando tenga alguna duda.
Gracias.


----------



## Yonaider (Jul 30, 2015)

Buen día, Saludos a todos/as gracias por aceptarme. Desde Venezuela, buscando aprender… Gracia Totales…


----------



## MeLLamoChristian (Jul 30, 2015)

Hola a todos, me llamo Christian y estoy aqui porque quieros er parte de esta comunidad y porque he visto que hay gente que comparte ese gusto por ayduar y aprender, espero conocer mucha gente y saludos desde El Salvador


----------



## jbesil (Jul 30, 2015)

Saludos a todos, me llamo José Ramón Besil Necuze, soy Ingeniero en Telecomunicaciones y espero compartir con ustedes mis experiencia, así como conocer las de los demás. Mis saludos cordiales desde Cuba


----------



## Deimos1000 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hola, me llamo Santiago y os escribo desde un pueblecito de Toledo (España). La electrónica es una de mis aficiones frustradas, pero me esfuerzo en aprender, y este foro está lleno de oportunidades para hacerlo. Mil gracias a los que comparten tan generosamente sus conocimientos.

Un saludo a todos los foreros,


----------



## jokirius (Jul 31, 2015)

Hola soy Javier de Cáceres (España), estudiante de eléctricidad y amante de la electrónica, un foro muy interesante y en un mundo donde hay mucho que aprender.

Saludos a todos los foreros


----------



## aviaunaves1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hola soy sebastian de chile, siempre e sido un aficionado a la electronica.

Saludos


----------



## vic2r (Ago 1, 2015)

Hola a todos, Saludos a todos/as gracias por aceptarme


----------



## pic18f2550 (Ago 1, 2015)

soy estudiante mecatronico y estoy aqui para servir


----------



## Danilo Diart (Ago 1, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Danilo y vivo en Venezuela. Soy técnico en electrónica, enfatizado en reparación (hardware y software) para computadoras, dando mis primeros pasos también en el mismo ámbito en la reparación para celulares, entré al foro para compartir mi experiencia y poder recibir también la de los demás colegas. Gracias...


----------



## plazadepavia (Ago 2, 2015)

Hola a todos, me gusta la electrónica, es mi asignatura pendiente. 
Intentare aprender todo lo que me queráis enseñar.
Un saludo


----------



## nelsonandres (Ago 2, 2015)

Hola a todos los integrantes del foro, mi nombre es Andres soy ingeniero en telecomunicaciones y me gusta mucho la electrónica.
Saludos.


----------



## FRANK90 (Ago 2, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy franco de argentina y la verdad me da un gusto poder estar en este foro soy estudiante basico de electronica


----------



## Franco pericotti (Ago 2, 2015)

hola me llamo franco, tengo 18 años y me fascina la electronica, siempre estoy buscando algun proyecto nuevo para probar .


----------



## 10vivar (Ago 2, 2015)

hola me llamo miguel y soy aficionado a adquirir conocimientos de cualquier rama por supuesto tambien la electronica


----------



## coside (Ago 3, 2015)

Que tal estais,me llamo Alan y me gusta aprender mas.


----------



## BUSTAMANTEHB (Ago 3, 2015)

Saludos, me uní a esta comunidad porque soy aficionado a la Electrónica y a la Informática.


----------



## javirguez (Ago 4, 2015)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Javi y estoy entrando en el mundo de los PLC


----------



## apw (Ago 4, 2015)

Hola
Buenas a todos, soy Juan y soy tec. telecomunicaciones en España..


----------



## pakopas (Ago 5, 2015)

Hola soy Paco, estudio Ing. Industrial por la rama de electrónica en Badajoz España, en este foro hay mucho para aprender. saludos a todos


----------



## SDAM (Ago 5, 2015)

Hola amigos de foros de electronica, gracias por aceptarme, soy sdam tecnico en electricidad y electronica resido en el salvador espero poder aportar y de conocer mas del mundo de la electronica


----------



## sifon815alfa (Ago 5, 2015)

hola  atodos soy de monterrey mexico y tengo 20 años en la electronica


----------



## Carlos Pol (Ago 6, 2015)

Hola, me llamo Carlos, soy de Morón de la Frontera, Sevilla.Soy técnico especialista en electrónica industrial.La vida me ha llevado por diversos caminos y de nuevo retorno a lo que siempre me ha apasionado.Asi que encantado de estar entre ustedes.Gracias!


----------



## eltyto (Ago 6, 2015)

Hola, soy de uruguay y a pesar de tener 56 años sigo con ganas de aprender. He programado en ensamblador , algo en C pero lo q realmente me fascino es el Pic Basic Pro. Es sencillo y rapido de hacer funcionar los proyectos. Lo veo como una herramienta "lista para usar y hacer andar". he pasado por toooooda la electronica que salio.. es decir desde el primer 555 hasta la aparicion de Pic16c54 con charla incluida de su diseñador.. un capo el chino!!. No soy ingeniero, sino un curioso de la vida.
cualquier cosa a las ordenes. NOTA. abro el correo una o... dos veces x semana solamente. abrazo a todos
tyto.


----------



## marceguitarrista (Ago 6, 2015)

hola soy marcelo de argentina,tengo 22 año, hace un tiempo que estaba registrado pero como ve volvi a meter de nuevo en la electronica  ye entrado al foro,me presento mas vale tarde que nunca.Me apasiona la a electronica y espero aprender con ustedes que son una bestias de esto.saludos


----------



## Arpeto (Ago 6, 2015)

Hola soy Alberto.

Tengo grado medio y superior de electrónica hace ya unos años y gracias a que en mi trabajo no la ejerzo estoy un poco oxidado,a ver si aquí vuelvo a coger los conocimientos.

Un saludo!!


----------



## Norwin David (Ago 6, 2015)

hola a todos, mi Nombre es Norwin, soy de Nicaragua, estudio Ing Electrónica, y espero poder ayudar con mis aportes, y tambien espero aprender mucho mas de sus experiencias en este campo, que cada dia nos regale nuevos y preciados conocimientos..........


----------



## Rait (Ago 7, 2015)

Saludos!!! soy de Cochabamba-Bolivia y estudio ingeniería de telecomunicaciones, previo a esto ingeniería electrónica, ya ando en los últimos semestres y con ganas de generar proyectos aprovechando las instancias de la universidad UNIVALLE (UNIVERSIDAD DEL VALLE), encontré el foro el cuál me resulta muy interesante para resolver y comentar dudas y curiosidades ...


----------



## leo32047 (Ago 7, 2015)

Hola a todos estoy muy contento de estar en este foro ya que son todos muy amables en ayudarse entre todos y hay personas con muchos conocimientos.


----------



## Pauloro (Ago 7, 2015)

Boa tarde, sou um robista e apaixonado por audio, obrigado por fazer parte deste foru, e ver grandes mestres compartilhando seu conhecimento, espero poder contribuir.


----------



## MAAM73 (Ago 7, 2015)

Buenas a toda la comunidad de este foro. Soy Miguel de Madrid. España y espero aprender mucho de este foro como aficionado a la electronica.


----------



## Tico Andueza (Ago 7, 2015)

Hola soy Alberto Andueza,  me gusta la electrónica y la electricidad debo aclarar que de ambas solo conozco lo básico que de alguna forma me sirve para resolver ciertos problemas en equipos electrónico, mi intención es aprender un poco mas quizás técnicas mas avanzadas y por supuesto con las experiencia de cada uno de ustedes, puedan aportarme nuevas ideas y formas para resolver futuras fallas en caso de requerirlo. Saludos a todos desde Venezuela.


----------



## Alexpy (Ago 7, 2015)

Hola. Mi nombre es Alejandro de Paraguay aficionado a la Electrónica digital. Espero contribuir en lo que pueda a la comunidad.


----------



## JJP (Ago 7, 2015)

Hola, soy Jesús Prieto, me gusta la electrónica, las comunicaciones, y las reparaciones de equipos de medición, registro, control, detección y modems, todo esto industrial.
saludos a todos


----------



## oslandom (Ago 8, 2015)

Buenos días, soy oslando de VENEZUELA, soy aficionado a la electrónica y electricidad.me complace ser aceptado en esta comunidad, dispuesto a colaborar en todo lo que este a mi alcance.
saludos muy cordial


----------



## sds012002 (Ago 8, 2015)

Hola, soy Sergio, soy técnico en electrónica, dedicado a la informática desde hace algunos años.
Siempre se vuelve a las fuentes. Mi hijo está en la Escuela técnica, y viendo en él lo que yo sentía cuando descubrí el mundo de la electrónica estoy "volviendo a los fierros".
Espero no estar demasiado oxidado.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## chemistry (Ago 8, 2015)

hola soy rafael montoya soy técnico electrónico, electricista.
saludos a todos.


----------



## soundhobby (Ago 8, 2015)

Hola compañeros y compatriotas entuciatas mi nombre es elvis soy venezolano mi profesion es metalmecanico, y me apasiona  mucho la electronica, tanto que trato de reparar mis cosas investigando por el internet.


----------



## JESUS GARCIA (Ago 8, 2015)

Hola buenas tardes necesito q me ayuden con el diagrama de un amplificador peavey 800


----------



## str50103 (Ago 8, 2015)

hola amigos del foro, me llamo Jorge Marino, amante de la electronica, este foro me ha sido de gran ayuda


----------



## Daniel24 (Ago 9, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Daniel soy de Peru soy un aficionado a la electrónica espero poder aprender y ayudar con los conocimientos que adquiera   Saludos a todos y gracias por aceptarme


----------



## dieber (Ago 9, 2015)

Hola, soy Diego de Rosario Argentina, soy técnico sup. en Robotica y me gustaría compartir la pasión por la electrónica, ayudando a resolver problemas y tomando los importantes aportes que se van haciendo en los foros desde varios rincones del planeta.. Un gran saludo!!!


----------



## Captain (Ago 9, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Edgardo Castaño y soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica en Colombia, tengo 19 años y me gusta este foro porque considero que es una herramienta fundamental a la hora de solucionar dudas, pedir ayuda o aprender cosas nuevas relacionadas con la carrera.

Gracias


----------



## mgg (Ago 9, 2015)

Hola.
Me llamo Mariano y soy de Asturias, desde siempre me gusto la electrónica y gracias a sitios como este, voy aprendiendo algo  ya que para estudiar es un poco tarde para mi.
Estoy montando una CNC y lleva componentes electrónicos, así que voy mirando por Internet circuitos y tutoriales que me puedan ser útiles,espero aprender mucho con todos.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Daniel Alexander (Ago 9, 2015)

Hola estoy feliz de estar aqui me gusta mucho la electronica.Me inscribi aqui con el fin de realizar preguntas sobre dudas de los experimentos de electronica que estoy realizando


----------



## magodehoz (Ago 11, 2015)

Hola a la comunidad, soy electrónico pero no ejerzo así que les arreglo los cacharros a amigos y familiares, a veces el problema es muy sencillo de solucionar y es grato arreglarles las cosas


----------



## estruje24 (Ago 11, 2015)

hola a todos mi nombre es martin y me gusta mucho la electronica, aunque nunca tuve la oportunidad de estudiar. saludos


----------



## hjvargas (Ago 11, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Hector. Si bien estudie electrónica, la vida me llevo para otros lados y termine como fotógrafo publicitario -entre otras cosas-. Me estoy reconciliando con la electrónica a partir de comprarme un Bajo electrico y estaba buscando armarme un Pre. Leí muy buenos aportes con trabajos terminados. Saludos desde Bs As.


----------



## totopoz (Ago 11, 2015)

hola que tal soy jose de Mexico ingeniero en mecatronica recien graduado espero poderles ayudar en temas de electrónica y plc


----------



## Rulorom (Ago 11, 2015)

Saludos a todos desde la ciudad de Mexico.


----------



## Microset (Ago 11, 2015)

Un saludo cordial a toda la comunidad de  "Foros de Electrónica", hola, soy microset y estoy programando el PIC 18F45K22 para tomar código ascii los bytes de datos de los caracteres elegidos y de manera serial transferirlos hacia los registros de desplazamiento, los cuales encenderan los leds de una matriz 8x8x40. El pic está leyendo las filas en orden y valor correcto, el error esta al transferir los ceros y unos desde RB0 del pic a SDI que es la entrada serial del registro MBI5026. Los caracteres son mostrados algunos correctamente, otros volteados o deformados. Agradeceria cualquier apoyo.

         Gracias.
                Microset.


----------



## jontoya (Ago 12, 2015)

hola soy francisco. Amante de la electrónica en especial del sonido.Llevo mas de 30 años como tecnico de sonido manejando todo tipo de equipos para directo.


----------



## gamerys (Ago 12, 2015)

Hola amígos del foro , gracias por compartir vuestras experiencias ...


----------



## rudo1930 (Ago 12, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Manuel Jimenez que tal amigos gracias por darme la oportunidad de aprender el oficio que más me encanta espero y también de lo poco que se ustedes también puedan aprender pero en realidad no se ya que todo lo que se es por aficionado bueno de antemano saludos a todos en el foro y espero tener buena convivencia  saludos


----------



## Helenita25 (Ago 12, 2015)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Helena, espero compartir y afianzar mis conocimientos a través de esta herramienta.


----------



## franklin12 (Ago 12, 2015)

Hola a todos amigos espero nos podamos ayudar y aprender unos a otros  mi nombre es franklin flores y es un gusto estar en este foro saludos a todos.


----------



## giovanoty (Ago 12, 2015)

Hola a tod@s, me nombre es Giovanny, soy de Colombia, espero compartir y aprender conocimientos a través de esta gran herramienta. Gracias.


----------



## porrascarlos80 (Ago 12, 2015)

saludos desde costa rica!


----------



## Lucas Genovart (Ago 13, 2015)

Hola soy Lucas Genovart, tengo 18 años  vivo en San Juan, Argentina. Actualmente estoy en el 7° año de la Escuela Industrial Domingo Faustino Sarmiento, en la especialidad Electrónica. Debido a que es el último año debemos llevar a cabo un proyecto final. Una de las consignas de este proyecto es abrir un tema en un foro de electrónica. Por lo tanto me estoy presentando ante ustedes, muchas gracias. Nuestro proyecto es un robot Cuadrúpedo controlado por Arduino.


----------



## Phamtom (Ago 13, 2015)

Hola, me llamo josé y me uni a esta comunidad para aprender y desarrollar mis habilidades en la electronica. un saludo desde venezuela.


----------



## rafaelmr (Ago 13, 2015)

hola a todos , desde colombia


----------



## shoel151 (Ago 13, 2015)

hola todos soy cándido shoel vargas soy aficionado a la electrónica y me gustaría aprender y hacer mis propios proyectos tales como amplificadores y pre amplificadores la verdad de todo en electronica


----------



## dlanos (Ago 14, 2015)

hola encontre por casualidad este foro y me encanta a ver sime pueden ayudar con mis dudas y puedo ayudar en algo


----------



## Aryel (Ago 14, 2015)

Hola, me llamo Ariel y soy de Ituzaingó, Buenos Aires, Argentina, tengo 25 años y algunos conocimientos no tan avanzados de electrónica, me registre para aprender un poco mas sobre este gran universo! a ver si cerramos algunos proyectos que tengo en mente! jaja


----------



## Kangur (Ago 14, 2015)

Hola, me llamo Josep, y llegué a este foro buscando algunos esquemas, aficionado a la electronica, espero poder aprender mucho


----------



## Rapidbit (Ago 15, 2015)

Hola a todos, me llamo Luis, saludos a toda la comunidad, gracias por compartir vuestras experiencias en este campo. Espero poder ayudar tambien.
Saluidos.


----------



## RGV7000 (Ago 15, 2015)

Hola A Todos, Mi Nombre Es Esteban, Soy Aficionado a La Electrónica, Estoy Aquí Para Buscar Pequeñas Ayudas y Espero Que Yo También Les Pueda Brindar Soluciones, Saludos.


----------



## carlcor (Ago 16, 2015)

Hola a todos,  me llamo Carlos. Ingreso en este foro para aprender y aportar. Saludos.


----------



## theheras (Ago 16, 2015)

Hola a todos soy "theheras" espero aprender de los experimentados y aportar a todos!!


----------



## Titin (Ago 16, 2015)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Eduardo y es mi deseo serles útil.


----------



## user290 (Ago 16, 2015)

Hola muy buenas a todos los integrantes de esta gran comunidad, mi nombre es Omar y soy técnico en computación, espero contribuir en lo que pueda con mis conocimientos, así como también aprender sobre los distintos componentes electrónicos ya que recién entrando en esta rama, para así ampliar mis conocimientos, muchas gracias.


----------



## joeltell (Ago 17, 2015)

Hola a toda la comunidad de electronicos y electricos, mi nombre es Joel López soy estudiate de la universidad en Mecatrónica aqui en México y mis conocimientos hasta el momento es la electronica analogica y digital con control automatico.Me gusta este foro porque aprendemos de los demas y ampliamos los conocimeinto con la ayuda de todos ustedes en hora buena gracias por su apoyo.


----------



## davidspader (Ago 17, 2015)

Hola soy David de España me gusta la electricidad y estoy empezando con la electrónica , espero aprender mucho y poder contribuir con el foro.


----------



## prisma (Ago 17, 2015)

Hola, soy un aficionado a la electronica y me ha gustado mucho este foro, espero poder compartir grandes experiencias con todos los foreros, saludos.


----------



## rubenlara (Ago 17, 2015)

Buenas mi nombre es Ruben Lara soy un aficionado ala electrónica me gusta todo lo referente alas señales rf me gustaría aprender y compartir sobre este campo


----------



## ajp57 (Ago 17, 2015)

Hola: mi nombre es Alberto soy de Argentina, me recibi hace 40 años de Electrotecnico y despues de tecnico en Refrigeracion y Aire Acondicionado, trabaje siempre con esto Instalaciones electricas de todo tipo, motores y generadores de corriente alterna y continua, refrigeracion hogareña e industrial y comercial, y ahora de grande se me dio por aprender electronica de la cual solo tengo por ahora conocmientos basicos. Dado que la misma esta presente en todo mi idea es tener mas conocimientos por lo cual me decidi a ver si podia aumentarlos comenzando a reparar y construir cosas simples y de ahora en mas contar con la valiosa ayuda de todos los forman este foro como asi tambien ustedes pueden contar con la mia no tanto en esto pero si en lo que yo conosco. Muchas gracias a todos.-


----------



## malusa777 (Ago 17, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Alejandro, soy de mexico y me dedico a la reparacion de aparatos electronicos y celulares, ya conocia este foro pero hasta ahora me decidi a formar parte de esta comunidad, espero conocer mucha gente y compartir conocimientos y hecharnos la mano, que para eso estan destinados este tipo de foros, mucho gusto y mando saludos.


----------



## pathyto2006 (Ago 17, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Patricia y me dedico a la reparaciones de  linea marrón y linea blanca, muy aparte estoy finalizando la carrera de Ingeniería Electrónica ya que ahora formo parte de este grupo espero contribuir y conocer mucha gente para compartir conocimientos. Bueno Mucho Gusto y Bendiciones Gente


----------



## bakali (Ago 17, 2015)

Hola, me llamo José, soy de Zaragoza estoy jubileta, aunque mi profesión no ha sido la electrónica, siempre he intentado, con más o menos fortuna, reparar todo lo que se estropeaba en mi casa, y aún sigo así, espero compartir y aprender cosas en este foro.

Un saludo a todos

José


----------



## Yaisuky (Ago 17, 2015)

Hola a todos.

Mi nombre es Daisuke. I, soy ingeniero electrónico

Y vivo en Tokio.




> みなさん、こんにちは。
> 
> 私の名前は大輔です。私は、電子エンジニアです
> 
> 私は東京に住んでいます。


----------



## manueltorrs (Ago 18, 2015)

Hola, soy Manuel, desde Venezuela, estoy terminando la carrera de Ingeniería Mecatrónica en la UNEXPO y espero poder encontrar y brindar en lo que me sea posible ayuda en el foro. Saludos.


----------



## arrandi32 (Ago 18, 2015)

Hola, soy Juanjo desde Madrid, un aficionado encantado de estar entre vosotros.


----------



## jodalote (Ago 18, 2015)

Hola,me llamo David ,vivo en Madrid y soy un aficionado a la electronica...espero aprender de vosotros.un saludo


----------



## Juan Luis Rueda Osto (Ago 18, 2015)

Ola mucho gusto me llamo Juan Luis Rueda Osto soy técnico en electrónica y estoy estudiando una carrera de electrónica en la uni 

Me gusta mucho la electrónica de potencia y digital sobre todo las practicas con IC 

Espero poder ayudarlos en los temas de discusión n.n


----------



## dani147 (Ago 18, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es danilo gallardo soy de argentina chubut soy técnico informático espero aprende y compartir con ustedes algunos conocimientos saludos


----------



## netosan (Ago 19, 2015)

Hola a todos!

Mi nombre Ernesto, soy un simple mitotero que le gusta armar, desarmar y saber el porque de algunas cosas, soy de los que rezan por no echar a perder algo conectando cables, y logrando cosas funcionales...

Alguna vez lleve 2 materias de electrónica, sumar, restar, encender foquito y asi... soy amante de muchas cosas y enemigo de muchas mas 

pero la peor es quedar me con la espina de no saber porque de algo que me llama la atención.

Ya e aprendido algunas cosas de aquí, e leído, aprendido y por fin después de algunos años me animo a integrarme a este foro...

Espero aprender mas... sin duda.. GRACIAS!


----------



## matrixman (Ago 19, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Juan Jesus y soy tecnico en electrotecnia industrial,,,, pero siempre le eche ganas a la electronica y ya con varios años armando circuitos electrónicos, sobre todo de audio, espero aportar con mi experiencia al foro, saludos.


----------



## jcarloscus (Ago 19, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy un apasionado de la electrónica, y la programación, siempre los integro a mis trabajos de alguna manera, y siempre estoy buscando algo nuevo que hacer, ademas reparo yo mismo mis equipos electrónicos aunque algunas veces tuve que reemplazarlos por que la reparación termino siendo peor que el problema jeje.


----------



## smoc (Ago 19, 2015)

saludos a la gente del foro de elctronica deseandole lo mejor y darles gracias  por sus enseñanzas y ala vez decirle que hacen bien en compartir sus conocimientos ala  gente que le apasiona gracias por haberme incorporado en su foro saludossss....


----------



## Juaneugeniol123 (Ago 19, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy Eugenio, España.
No se nada de electrónica pero me apasiona, espero participar en lo que pueda, un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## varicela (Ago 20, 2015)

Buenas a tod@s
Un aficionado a la electrónica que se sube a este foro

Saludos


----------



## ElectroWero (Ago 20, 2015)

Hola chavos, me llamo Sebastián,  me gusta mucho la electrónica,  buscando un proyecto me encontre este gran foro con mucha información muy padre.

Dare lo mejor de mi para respetar las normas y reglas del foro,  en lo que pueda compartiré mis experiencias y proyectos con todos, asi mismo quisiera poder aprender mucho mas de sus vivemcias, conocimientos y experiencias.

Gracias por la bienvenida un gran saludin para todos.


----------



## Balt (Ago 21, 2015)

Hola muchachos.
Soy un aficionado a la electrónica. Yo vivo en Porto, Portugal.

Gracias por todo lo que he aprendido aquí! Salud para todos!




> Olá pessoal.
> Sou um amador,(aficionado) de electrónica. Moro no Porto, Portugal.
> 
> Obrigado por tudo que já aprendi aqui! Saúde para todos!


----------



## emanuelv (Ago 21, 2015)

Buenos dias Gente, paso a presentarme. Mi nombre es Emanuel, soy de Moreno. Soy Tecnico en informatica, y siempre me intereso la electronica, por lo cual, trato de no tocar sin saber. Pero ahora estoy haciendo unos cursos online para entender lo mas que pueda del tema. Los estare molestando con consultas icon_smile

Saludos.-


----------



## pavoni (Ago 21, 2015)

Ola amigos soy de Perú,mi nombre es Pablo Chuquitucto , esta pagina es un gran aporte a los que somos aficionados a la electrónica,gracias.


----------



## CHAKRA (Ago 21, 2015)

Hola comunidad, me llamo Manuel, grato saludarles...


----------



## marcan (Ago 21, 2015)

Buenas noches amios, soy nuevo en la comunidad y aficionado a la electronica y automatizacion, espero poder pasar a formar parte del equipo y ayudarnos mutuamente.
soy de Puerto La Cruz Venezuela
Saludos
Carlos Marcano


----------



## outward (Ago 22, 2015)

Ya estoy a bordo y listo para aprender!


----------



## Peterman007 (Ago 22, 2015)

Hola: mi nombre es Jose y soy de Santiago de Compostela (España). Siempre me gusto la electricidad y la electrónica aunque mi actividad profesional no fue por ese camino. He entrado varias veces en vuestro foro y aunque vuestros conocimientos están muy por encima de los mios a veces consegui sacar informaciones que me sirvieron para resolver problemas. Dudo que con mis conocimientos de principiante os pueda resolver muchos problemas, aun así, siempre que pueda me encantara hacerlo. Mis felicitaciones por el foro. gracias a todos


----------



## rigodonius (Ago 22, 2015)

Un saludo a todos desde andalucia. Por fin me atrevi a escribir jejejejeje y preguntar


----------



## hector escallon (Ago 22, 2015)

hola buenas tardes soy de colombia y soy aficionado a la electronica
saludes hector


----------



## zabamon (Ago 23, 2015)

Hola a toda la Comunidad,agradezco la bienvenida y poder partcipar,soy aficionado a la electrónica y me interesa mucho experimentacion y armado de circuitos;espero poder aportar algo con humildad,muchas gracias.


----------



## rayadonis2015 (Ago 23, 2015)

hola estoy aprendienfo flowcode y tengo en mente algunos proyectillo espero alguien me pueda guiar saludos nuevamente ...


----------



## spector (Ago 23, 2015)

Holaa! Mucho gustooo? Quisiera colaborar con este buen foro. Saludo Grande!


----------



## brisco (Ago 23, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Eduardo y yo soy técnico de la electrónica ... mis intereses son todas las preocupaciones sobre los LEDs y microcontroladores, LEDs especialmente direccionables y proyectos de Vu (todos los tipos) un mayor estudio de los procesadores y la programación en lenguaje C también les gusta gran parte de Arduino y Telecom.


----------



## oximinus2 (Ago 23, 2015)

Holis soy nelson


----------



## cgcp (Ago 24, 2015)

Mi saludo a todos los colegas ,espero aportar y recibir aportes de conocimientos en este foro ahora recien comienzo.


----------



## jzlab (Ago 24, 2015)

Buenos días: 
Me presento: Mi nombre es Jorge. Soy de la ciudad de San Carlos de Bariloche, en Argentina, y mi formación es de técnico electromecánico. Siempre me interesó la electrónica como Hobby, pero ultimamente, en varias ocasiones, debo recurrir a ampliar mis escasos conocimientos sobre la materia, para hacer alguna reparación de placas de máquinas, ya que me dedico a realizar mantenimiento en un hotel.
Los leo desde hace tiempo, pero todavía no participo de ninguna charla. 
Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Cartucv (Ago 24, 2015)

Buenas tardes, soy Christian Rangel nuevo por aquí, estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica desde Venezuela saludos y espero que podamos compartir muy buenas experiencias y saberes.


----------



## matlok33 (Ago 25, 2015)

Hola gente.
Me llamo Teseo, aficionado a la electronica un poco pasado de moda, por varios motivos, alejado del tema.
Ahora he retomado una vieja aficion, estoy armando un amplificador de audio Hi Fi, por fin, y llegue en busca de informacion.
Me parecio un muy buen lugar, y aunque lamentablemente, me parece que es muy poco lo que pueda aportar, estoy seguro que puedo aprender mucho.
Gracias por aceptarme.
Saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2015)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos todos los nuevos ! *​


----------



## ferfer32 (Ago 25, 2015)

hola, soy fernando, estoy retomando este hoby despues de 10 años de dedicarme a otra cosa, asi que seguro voy a hacer muchas preguntas, jje je. Les dejo un abrazo y pronto espero poder colaborar tambien con alguna respuesta.


----------



## veltronix (Ago 25, 2015)

Saludos desde Colombia, espero seguir aprendiendo de los mestros.
Gracias.


----------



## chotofrio (Ago 26, 2015)

Hola soy iñaki desde Alcoy espero aprender mucho con vosotros y aportar en lo que pueda un saludo.


----------



## garcho (Ago 26, 2015)

Hola ! soy Esteban de Chile, estudio Ing Eléctrica y sigo este foro desde la media jaja. Salu2 para todos los electronikeros


----------



## tauler (Ago 26, 2015)

hola. Me gusta los temas de leds  y nuevas tecnologías.


----------



## nazaret (Ago 26, 2015)

muy buenas , mi nombre es nazareno david castagliuolo

Quería darles las gracias por este foro donde hay mucha gente que ama lo que hace y sobre todo disfruta , también aquellos que ponen énfasis al responder y tratar con buena honda a los que les cuesta entender ( como yo ) graciassss.


----------



## jordy lachira (Ago 27, 2015)

saludos desde Perú


----------



## thor27 (Ago 27, 2015)

Saludos a todos!, soy   Ing. eléctrico, tengo buena experiencia trabajando con motores eléctricos de AC; pero me apasiona igualmente todo lo referente a la electrónica ya que actualmente trabajo en varios proyectos que la involucran directamente. Espero aprender mucho y compartir mutuamente proyectos y demás!.


----------



## alex931129 (Ago 27, 2015)

hola soy alexis de tabasco estudiante de electronica y telecomunicaciones saludos


----------



## Bohada Richard (Ago 27, 2015)

Buen dia, soy Richard de Cartagena Colombia, soy estudiante de electrónica y apasionado por esta.
Me alegra ser parte de este grupo.


----------



## luis lobo (Ago 27, 2015)

buenas tardes mi nombre es luis soy de guerrero m gusta la electronica pero es dificil entenderla
no se todabia navegar en su pagina


----------



## Carblader (Ago 27, 2015)

Hola:

Soy Carblader. Un placer formar parte de esta comunidad.

Saludos.


----------



## xavi (Ago 28, 2015)

hola mi nombre es javier soy un aficionado en la electrónica y es para mi un placer poder estar aquí aprendiendo cada día más.


----------



## Victor Cuervo (Ago 28, 2015)

Hola soy victor, soy tecnico electronico, retirado, me dedico a investigar sobre vehiculos electricos,


----------



## carolfanny (Ago 28, 2015)

hola soy Carol, soy estudiante y es un placer estar en este foro


----------



## koki2205 (Ago 28, 2015)

hola gente soy Roberto. Hace varios años leo y sigo este foro pero nunca he participado. Aprendiendo de sus enseñanzas del hobby de la electrónica. Desde argentina Cordoba!  Saludos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 28, 2015)

A todos los nuevos integrantes de foros de electrónica una calurosa bienvenida!!!!


----------



## fernandf (Ago 28, 2015)

Hola a todos mi nombre es francisco soy un amante de la electronica por eso me registre en este foro para aprender muchas cosas de ustedes


----------



## KANGOKU (Ago 29, 2015)

Hola, buenos días, me llamo José Antonio, soy técnico de mantenimiento electrónico y me gustaría seguir ampliando mis conocimientos.


----------



## prcg75 (Ago 30, 2015)

Hola me llamo Pablo soy de Cba Argentina y vivo en España, no estudie electronica pero me gusta, me gusta lo referente a sonido y siempre estoy buscando soluciones practicas , baratas y eficientes.
en mi busqueda siempre suele aparecer forosdeelctronica.com asi que ahora soy yo quien tambien aparezco en ella  . Gracias


----------



## cristianbarros (Ago 30, 2015)

hola me llamo william barros palomino, soy estudiante de electrotecnia industrial, muy encantado de pertenecer al foro, quiero aportar y resolver dudas, soy de peru, vivo en lima,


----------



## 1463464 (Ago 30, 2015)

Hola, me llamo Juan David y soy de colombia soy estudiante de electronica y me fascina la electronica


----------



## tgeek87 (Ago 31, 2015)

Buenos tardes desde Mexico

Mi nombre es Rodolfo, yo me dedico a reparar celulares y en la practica eh aprendido a reparar televisores computadoras electrodomésticos, bocinas casi cualquier electrónica cuento con estación de soldar cajas de liberación, cautin y demás herramientas que me eh ido comprando para tener un taller mas o menos aceptable, tengo mucho conocimiento practico pero estoy un poco neófito en lo que respecta a lo teórico, estuve buscando varios foros para conseguir algún colega con el que pueda intercambiar mis conocimientos en desmonte e instalación de integrados en las placas casi cualquier placa, me gustaría poder comunicarme con alguien que quisiera hacer mancuerna y así aprender mas y mas, estoy a su disposición para aprender, nunca se acaba de aprender ni de imaginar, mis mas sinceros saludos a todos ustedes, espero encontrar a esa persona y hacer un buen equipo de trabajo.


----------



## melchizadeck (Ago 31, 2015)

Buenas a todos, soy melchizadeck, desde ZAragoza (España)
Espero poder aprender de ustedes, yo estoy iniciandome en la electrónica gracias a Arduino y voy haciendo mis primeros proyectos.
Un saludo.


----------



## Dai Vernon (Ago 31, 2015)

Buenas tardes a todos.
Saludos desde Madrid, España.


----------



## DURANI (Ago 31, 2015)

Hola buenas tardes!!! Soy de Mexico y estamos con lo de los transformadores y estamos tratando de mejorarlos!!! Hemos lograrlo dejarlos en vacio en 1 miliampers


----------



## juancar (Sep 1, 2015)

Muy buenas comunidad, soy juan carlos de españa y aqui estoy para lo que pueda ayudar.

saludos


----------



## owaka (Sep 1, 2015)

Hola a todos soy de Murcia España y  tengo conocimientos muy basicos de electronica, identifico algunos componentes y los reemplazo poco mas, siempre me ha atraido el tema y espero poder aprender mucho de aqui.
Un saludo.


----------



## jalberro (Sep 1, 2015)

Hola a todos!
Soy Juan Manuel de Argentina y estoy entrando de lleno ahora con la electrónica. En la universidad aprendí pero lo básico ya que mi ingeniería iba para otra rama pero sin embargo me gusta mucho. 
Saludos!


----------



## lorenzovaldivia (Sep 1, 2015)

Bienvenido al foro amigo.




prcg75 dijo:


> Hola me llamo Pablo soy de Cba Argentina y vivo en España, no estudie electronica pero me gusta, me gusta lo referente a sonido y siempre estoy buscando soluciones practicas , baratas y eficientes.
> en mi busqueda siempre suele aparecer forosdeelctronica.com asi que ahora soy yo quien tambien aparezco en ella  . Gracias


----------



## gazapo (Sep 2, 2015)

Hola, buenas tardes.
Mi nombre es Miguel, soy de Balcarce, Provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina.
Soy un aficionado a la electrónica en general y en particular al audio, aunque lamentablemente no ha sido mi actividad principal.
Después de muchos años estoy tratando de volver a incursionar en el audio valvular y fundamentalmente en lo que hace a amplificadores para instrumentos musicales.
Quiero dejar aclarado que en la década de los 70 tuve bastante experiencia en el armado y reparación de estos equipos, pero ahora me encuentro en que los componentes utilizados no son tan fáciles de conseguir como entonces.
Tengo muchas válvulas, zócalos, etc, de aquella época, pero no es fácil conseguir transformadores de salida (por ejemplo). Con los de poder (alimentación) no hay problemas porque los calculo y construyo sin dificultad, pero lamentablemente desconozco los cálculos y técnicas de bobinado para los de salida.
Por tal motivo estaré al aguardo de quien pueda darme una mano al respecto, poniendo a vuestra disposición todo lo que yo humildemente pueda aportar.
Aprovecho para enviar un cálido saludo para todos los integrantes del foro. ...


----------



## gazapo (Sep 2, 2015)

Hola, buenas tardes.
Mi nombre es Miguel, soy de Balcarce, Provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina.
Soy un aficionado a la electrónica en general y en particular al audio, aunque lamentablemente no ha sido mi actividad principal.
Después de muchos años estoy tratando de volver a incursionar en el audio valvular y fundamentalmente en lo que hace a amplificadores para instrumentos musicales.
Quiero dejar aclarado que en la década de los 70 tuve bastante experiencia en el armado y reparación de estos equipos, pero ahora me encuentro en que los componentes utilizados no son tan fáciles de conseguir como entonces.
Tengo muchas válvulas, zócalos, etc, de aquella época, pero no es fácil conseguir transformadores de salida (por ejemplo). Con los de poder (alimentación) no hay problemas porque los calculo y construyo sin dificultad, pero lamentablemente desconozco los cálculos y técnicas de bobinado para los de salida.
Por tal motivo estaré al aguardo de quien pueda darme una mano al respecto, poniendo a vuestra disposición todo lo que yo humildemente pueda aportar.
Aprovecho para enviar un cálido saludo para todos los integrantes del foro.


----------



## lorenzovaldivia (Sep 2, 2015)

Bienvenido al foro amigo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 2, 2015)

gazapo dijo:


> Hola, buenas tardes.
> Mi nombre es Miguel, soy de Balcarce, Provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina.
> Soy un aficionado a la electrónica en general y en particular al audio, aunque lamentablemente no ha sido mi actividad principal.



Hola coterráneo,  Bienvenido al *FORO*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2015)

gazapo dijo:


> Tengo muchas válvulas, zócalos, etc, de aquella época, pero no es fácil conseguir transformadores de salida (por ejemplo). Con los de poder (alimentación) no hay problemas porque los calculo y construyo sin dificultad, pero lamentablemente desconozco los cálculos y técnicas de bobinado para los de salida.



bienvenido al foro 
aqui tienes ,cálculos de transformadores de audio ,a estudiar ¡¡¡¡
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/calculo-transformadores-audiofrecuencia-43870/


----------



## ELECTRONOVA (Sep 2, 2015)

Hola soy Victor de Ensenada provincia de Buenos Aires, bueno buscando soluciones a algunos problemas di con este foro y son de gran ayuda. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## nipdelag (Sep 3, 2015)

Hola, me presento. Mi nombre es Paulo y soy bioingeniero y técnico en electrónica. Hace muy poquito me decidía revisar unos equipos valvulares que tenía tirados por ahí y tratar de revivirlos o usar sus piezas para algún proyectito. Saludos a todos


----------



## robin159 (Sep 3, 2015)

buenas a todos me llamo robin y soy técnico electrónico espero llevarnos bien con todos los demas miembros de la comunidad un saludo a todos


----------



## charlyruiz (Sep 3, 2015)

Hola a todos, me llamo Carlos soy español y soy ingeniero en telecomunicaciones. Me gusta trastear con cualquier aparato electrónico estropeado o en desuso y espero que me podais ayudar en las dudas que tenga así como ayudaros en lo que pueda


----------



## Koki (Sep 4, 2015)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Jorge. Soy estudiante de electrónica y nuevo aquí.
Pues me suscribí por que me parece que esta es una forma muy fluida de aprender, espero interactuar con ustedes y sacar provecho de este medio en beneficio de todos.


----------



## jmartt (Sep 4, 2015)

holaa...  mi nombre es juan martin, me gustaria aprender electronica ya que lo encuentro fasinante, me inscribi porque vi que en su comunidad trantan de muchos temas y es una pieza clave para ir aprendiendo de ustedes


----------



## JACC (Sep 4, 2015)

Hola, saludos a todos, espero poder ayudar en muchas respuestas, así como he sido ayudado aun sin antes haber estado registrado, aplausos al foro desde México.


----------



## alvhann (Sep 4, 2015)

Hola que tal amigos mi nombre es Alvaro y les mando un saludo desde la ciudad de Mèxico.


----------



## jaime077 (Sep 4, 2015)

hola a todos mi nombre es jaime  me gusta mucho..este foro gracias por dejarme participar.


----------



## user73 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hola! I am from Russia!
Привет всем, я из России!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 5, 2015)

user73 dijo:


> Hola! I am from Russia!
> Привет всем, я из России!



 добро пожаловать


----------



## FernandoLopezSabana (Sep 6, 2015)

Buenos días mi nombre Fernando López los saludos desde la Gran Sabana Venezuela, soy aficionado de la electónica por esa razón me inscribí en este foro, gracias


----------



## rigoale (Sep 6, 2015)

Hola Amigos mi nombre es Rigoberto Alejo Roque, soy mecánico automotriz y aficionado a al electrónica, espero conocer amigos  y me apoyen con la electrónica y poder aportar con ideas sobre la electrónica automotriz 



gracias........


----------



## Humberto Reyes (Sep 6, 2015)

Hola gente amante del silicio soy Humberto Reyes soy tecnico en electronica desde siempre y en estos ultimos tiempos estoy trabajando con codeflow y debereas se lo recomiendo.


----------



## kabur (Sep 7, 2015)

hola mi nombre es jose y de electronica no se nada solo cambiar condensador y poco mas,, a ver si aqui aprendo algo  saludos


----------



## dayniers (Sep 7, 2015)

Gracias de antemano por permitirme participar en esta comunidad, soy ingeniero informatico pero me gusta mucho la electronica, es mi hobbit tengo muchas herramientas para los que quierean compartir..


----------



## daniel3210 (Sep 7, 2015)

hola me llamo daniel. me gusta la electronica. estoy haciendo un curso de electronica basica y el año que viene tengo pensado seguir con algo mas complejo. y tambien espero poder trabajar en esta profesion.
saludos.


----------



## rigoale (Sep 8, 2015)

Hola amigos me llamo Rigoberto, soy mecánico y me gusta la electrónica


----------



## ghostarana (Sep 8, 2015)

Hola a todos los amantes de la electrónica, mi nombre es Edwyn y como ustedes me gusta mucho esta área, espero poder ayudarles y/o aprender de sus conocimientos.


----------



## JCAB (Sep 8, 2015)

Buenas a todos los foreros. Soy novato en esto pero aprendo pronto. Gracias a vuestras páginas iré aprendiendo cosas interesantes


----------



## tonito02 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hola a todos, encontré esta pagina hoy buscando por casualidad temas y esquemas de electrónica y quede enganchado, espero encontrar acá todo lo que he buscado por mucho tiempo


----------



## flavito (Sep 8, 2015)

Hola Amigos me llamo, Jack, vivo en Portugal e soy tecnico en electronica. Me gusta mucho lo relacionado con microcontroladores e programación.

Gracias.


----------



## PANCHITO (Sep 8, 2015)

Hola Amigos, me presento soy de Argentina, y me dedico a la reparacion de TV y PC, puede ser que algun momento, con mis conocimientos, pueda ser util, a sus ordenes, un Abrazo a Todos.


----------



## esshe (Sep 8, 2015)

Hola Amigos, soy de colombia. Espero encontrar un grupo en el cual nos ayudemos en este tema de la electrónica que tanto nos apasiona!


----------



## Bolxevique (Sep 8, 2015)

¡Hola a todos! Os escribo desde Barcelona (Cataluña, España)

He decidido dejarme caer por aquí porque aunque mi principal afición es la informática (es también a lo que me dedico profesionalmente) la electrónica siempre me ha despertado curiosidad e interés, hasta el punto de que hace unos 5 o 6 años cursé estudios sobre la materia (electrónica y equipos de radio/televisión) pero por cosas de la vida acabé enfocando mi vida laboral al mundo puramente "informático", dejando un poco de lado el mundillo electrónico, y olvidando con el tiempo mucho de lo aprendido.

Últimamente me he interesado de nuevo por el mundo de los electrones y las placas protoboard, y he decidido refrescar la memoria con todo lo olvidado y aprender cosas nuevas.

Mi intención a corto plazo es ponerme a trastear y probar con algún diseño PCB, como hobby, para recordar viejos tiempos y ponerme un poco al día.

Espero encontrar por aquí la ayuda que seguro voy a necesitar, y empezaré por usar el buscador y empaparme de todo lo que pueda.

¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## energyxxi (Sep 9, 2015)

Hola me llamo energyxxi,
Estudié electrónica industrial en la universidad.
Me gustan los pic de vez en cuando así que aquí estoy.


----------



## mayuti (Sep 9, 2015)

Buenas tardes,
Mi nombre es Cristian y soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina.
Estudié Técnico Electromecánico, pero si hubiese tenido una carrera de Electrónico en mi pequeña ciudad, seguro hubiese sido mi inclinación.
También me gusta la programación; hoy en día se complementan bastante con los nuevos dispositivos que aparecen como Arduino.
Espero encontrar mucha info en los foros para aprender más y consultarles a los expertos si tengo algún problema para resolverlo.

Saludos.
Atte. Cristian


----------



## AlterHugox (Sep 9, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Hugo, soy de La Chucha y desde siempre me a gustado la electrónica, pero estudie Ingeniería en Construcción, así que la electrónica la complemento con mi profesional, y cada vez que tengo alguna duda respecto a algún circuito busco información en Google, y muchas veces me e visto envuelto en algún tema de este foro, por lo tanto el día de hoy decidí ser parte de esta comunidad.


----------



## mmelendez (Sep 9, 2015)

Soy manuel y me apasiona la electronica. Sobre todo los microcontroladores. Soy de México


----------



## Synx (Sep 9, 2015)

Hola! Me llamo Rafael y estudio ingeniería de telecomunicaciones. Me encanta la electrónica y estoy aquí para aprender. Saludos!


----------



## aadf (Sep 9, 2015)

Hola a todos!!

Soy Andres, de Buenos Aires. Soy tecnico en electronica ya recibido hace bastante.
Espero aprender mucho de aca.

Saludos,


----------



## Ferodi (Sep 10, 2015)

Hola para todos, gracias por poder participar en este foro de Electrònica, espero poder colaborar en lo que pueda y poder tambièn aprender de ustedes. Creo que es un compromiso de verdad y lealtad. Hasta-Pronto. Chao.


----------



## cef (Sep 11, 2015)

Hola a todos. Gracias por  dejarme participar en este foro.


----------



## SKAM (Sep 11, 2015)

Hola buenas tardes tengan todos mi nombre es pedro barragán, me gustaría aprender electrónica y empezar por foros me es una buena opción.


----------



## 1212 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hola, me llamo Emilio, soy de España y tengo interés por aprender algo de electrónica.


----------



## dantheuchiha (Sep 11, 2015)

Hola me llamo Dante y actualmente estoy estudiando la carrera de Ing. en Electrónica y Automatización


----------



## danyuru81 (Sep 12, 2015)

Buenas,mi nombre es Daniel soy electricista con mas de diez años de experiencia ,aficionado a la electrónica  buscando profesionalizarme cada vez mas en este mundo,intentare poder ayudar con todo lo que este a mi alcance.


----------



## jaosdj (Sep 13, 2015)

Hola todos mi nombre es Jose Campo y soy estudiante de Ingenieria electronica


----------



## Lux336 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Alberto

Y vengo con ganas de aprender, para iniciarme en la electronica de verdad, tengo algo de conocimientos pero basicos, 

aparte de todo soy muy trastero y con ganas de arreglar todo lo que se escacharra 


Un saludo


----------



## alexkitz (Sep 13, 2015)

hola mi nombre es Alex Pizarro Choque , estudiante de ingeniería electrónica en la unmsm .  Soy un apasionado de la programacion y el control automatizado , actualmente estoy trabajando en pequeños proyectos con microcontroladores y arduino .


----------



## joehumarmella (Sep 13, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es José Armella soy técnico eléctrico  y me interesa mucho sobre todo lo relacionado a la eelectrónica desde ya muy agradecido por aceptar en este foro


----------



## elchecho18 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hol compañeros mi nombre es Sergio Castaño. Soy ingeniero de Instrumentación y Control. Me gusta mucho la electrónica, pero principalmente me gusta el area de control, programación de embebidos y automatización.

Actualmente termino mi maestria en control y automatización, soy un autodidacta nato y me gusta compartir sobre el poquito conocimiento que tengo.

Este año comencé con ese proyecto de compartir conocimiento pues proximamente me gustaria ser profesor, por eso cree un blog donde voy enseñando sobre Control, Automatización y programacion de microcontroladores.

Si quieren pueden darle una ojeada al blog y aprender de ahi al igual que todos aprendemos aqui en forosdeelectronica

*controlautomaticoeducacion.com*

Un saludo a todos y nos seguimos viendo.


----------



## Black2525 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hola bueno mi nombre es Ismael Flores, yo soy estudiante de bachilleres en el CBTIS, me encanta hacer circuitos y quedarme despierto todo el tiempo necesario hasta que quede bien echo tanto funcional como estéticamente, soy aspirante a estudiar universidad en la área de electrónica o mas o menos por ahi ya que no me eh decidido bien a que estudiare. pero una de las carreras que me interesan son robotica y mecatronica.


----------



## manu7117 (Sep 13, 2015)

buenas a todos soy Emmanuel Gomez novato pero amante de la electronica espero poder ayudar y que me puedan ayudar en todas las dudaas ... saludos desde mendoza argentina !!!!!!!


----------



## Albert30 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Angel soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, he trabajado en esta área ya desde hace varios años y actualmente me interesa mucho la programación de micro controladores entre otras actividades electrónicas. Espero poder compartir con ustedes y brindarles mi apoyo de forma recíproca. Un saludo a todos..!!


----------



## Takeshi546 (Sep 14, 2015)

Hola a todos espero poder contribuir positivamente con todos en este foro..Saludos...


----------



## mastersur (Sep 15, 2015)

Estimados, me presento en el foro como indican los buenos modales. Por un momento pensé que ya me había presentado en este foro tiempo atrás, pero buscando mis estadísticas veo que no tengo nada registrado, tal ves sea porque a algunos foreros de acá los conozco de otros foros.
Me llamo Mariano, vivo en Banfield, y soy técnico electrónico recibido en 1994, desde ese entonces no me dedique a la electrónica en si, aunque siempre estuve relacionado indirectamente ya que estudie Licenciatura en audiovisión, y hace ya 15 años que trabajo en una empresa que vende e instala equipamiento para televisión.
Paralelemente tengo el hobby de la fotografía y de el audio.
Desde hace unos años estoy dedicandome a armar un equipo de audio lo mas HUM (DIY) que pueda, ya arme los bafles con driver SEAS, un dac basado en una placa china con ESS9018, estoy reciclando una Lenco L75.
Mi idea a medida que vaya participando en el foro iré subiendo fotos de los procesos de construcción de los juguetes.

En cuanto al foro hace rato que lo leo y es sorprendente cuanta sabiduría que se da sin nada a cambio, para los que son como yo que tocamos medio de oído, es una ayuda fenomenal.
Gracias a todos y espero poder contribuir un poquito aunque sea con lo que hago.
Saludos!!!

Mariano


----------



## Gromek (Sep 15, 2015)

Hola a tod@s, llevo unos meses visitando este sitio web y siempre me ha sido de gran ayuda. Finalmente me decidí registrar para ayudar y participar en todo lo posible,además de aprender, aprender, aprender, y sobre todo aprender de tod@s ustedes. Gracias u salud!


----------



## rojojoker (Sep 15, 2015)

Hola
Soy Antonio, de Reus (Tarragona) Tengo curiosidad porunos circuitos que he visto haciendo una busqueda.
Espero poder aportar algo a mi paso por aqui


----------



## creative (Sep 15, 2015)

soy andres, me gusta ver diseños nuevos, me gusta construir circuitos y esto enrique-se mis conocimientos sobre la electronica


----------



## alvhann (Sep 15, 2015)

Hola que tal,mi nombre es alvaro y me ubico en la ciudad de Mèxico. saludos a todos!


----------



## Sanglero (Sep 15, 2015)

Aqui andamos desde León. Saludos a todos/as. Intentaremos hacer algo productivo


----------



## alvhann (Sep 15, 2015)

Sanglero dijo:


> Aqui andamos desde León. Saludos a todos/as. Intentaremos hacer algo productivo



Leòn? Guanajuato,España,Francia?


----------



## kalida40 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hola, soy Byron un apasionado del mundo de la electrónica. Saludos


----------



## pepelui01 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hola a todos. Soy Luis Gutierrez, de Bs.As., Argentina. Soy electrónico desde siempre, hace unos años ya, dedicado a la electrónica aplicada a los equipos de refrigeración, tanto familiar como industrial.
Hace ya un tiempo, empecé con los PIC, con PBP y PROTON. Todavía en fase de aprendizaje. Ya me tendrán por aquí haciendo preguntas, y ayudando en lo que pueda. Saludos.


----------



## TECMINGO (Sep 16, 2015)

Hola!, soy nuevo por aqui y me quiero presentar...... Soy Domingo un chico de 30 añitos que le gusta trastear y arreglar cosillas. No soy electronico, pero si electromecanico y experiencia en diagramas logicos, programacion tipo softlogo, aun que llevo ya tiempo sin hacer nada de eso . Siempre me a encantado la  electronica y he reparado algunas cosillas, bastante obvias como capacitadores en fuentes de alimentacion o reparacion de centralitas de automoviles. Me encanta el audio hasta un punto no muy sano, solo en casa tengo 5 amplis sony y pioneer. Alguno de ellos ya estan para morir o ya han sido reparados, ya sea por edad o por darle mas de lo devido.
He buscado en otros foros informacion sobre montajes de amplificadores de audio y me he quedado patidifuso viendo la tremenda informacion que hay en este foro y el trabajo que realizan muchos de sus participantes de forma desinteresada. Para mi esto es como una biblia de electronica y estaria encantado de participar en ella.

Un gran saludo nos vemos en la red XD


----------



## MCab (Sep 16, 2015)

Hola a todos me llamo Maximiliano soy de Santa Fe, Argentina hace mucho que quería unirme a este foro, me gusta mucho la electrónica y aunque soy un poco novato me interesa mucho aprender y este es uno de los lugares donde todos podemos ayudarnos compartiendo lo que sabemos con los demás.

Muchas gracias por crear este foro, un gran saludo a todos


----------



## perdido (Sep 16, 2015)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Jesus y espero poder aprender mucho con la información que podamos compartir y hacer amistades. Un saludo a todos y que todos sigamos disfrutando del mundo electrónico.


----------



## jubeco01 (Sep 17, 2015)

hola! me apasiona la electronica! saludos desde mexico


----------



## killagain69 (Sep 17, 2015)

Buenas, soy Diego de un pueblo de Jaén (España), tengo 20 años y me encanta la electrónica, no la entiendo demasiado bien en conjunto, pero ayudare lo que pueda, tengo experiencia programando micro-relés con Zelio y LogoSoft, ademas de también montar radios y equipos de música en coches así como decorar con LEDs estos. Mi formación no es muy extensa pero tengo un grado medio de electricidad y estoy en curso de uno de mecánica de coches. Saludos!


----------



## rockoztar (Sep 17, 2015)

Que tal! Soy Carlos, soy de Monterrey, Mex. Estoy iniciando en trabajos de tarjetas electronicas. Cualquier cosa que pueda ayudar aqui estoy. He leido el foro y me parece muy interesante todo lo que escriben. Saludos!


----------



## lu1jhncarlos (Sep 17, 2015)

Hola. Soy Carlos de argentina. Muy interesante el foro, soy aficionado a la electrónica y tengo unas fm  , que algunas veces reparo las etapas , hoy estoy buscando datos de las etapas como m31 o similares para tener mas precisión. Si alguien puede aportar datos .Gracias


----------



## esteban rafael (Sep 17, 2015)

Hola amigos mi nombre es rafael y soy aficionado a la electronica, me uni a este foro con el objetivo de aprender un poco mas y compartir lo poco que conozco


----------



## lorenzovaldivia (Sep 17, 2015)

Hola compañeros, mi nombre es Lorenzo Valdivia, 
Me uní a este importante portal de Electrónicos para aprender mas de electrónica.

Por el momento estoy reparando un amplificador Alto Mac 2.3 pero no tengo el diagrama.

A los compañeros recién ingresados bienvenidos!!!


----------



## angelmejias (Sep 18, 2015)

Cordial saludo.

Comienzo agradeciendo a los creadores del foro y todas las personas que aportan información y su experiencia en este sitio.

Ingreso aquí para compartir conocimientos de este inmenso universo de la Ingeniería Eléctrica, de los cuáles se desprende la Eléctrónica analógica y digital en todas sus variantes, la Automática, la Instrumentación y Control, las Comunicaciones, entre muchas otras áreas.

Un placer amig@s.


Caracas-Venezuela


----------



## Aleinshir (Sep 18, 2015)

Buenas me presento ya que no lo había hecho.

Mi nombre es Michel Betancourt, 18 años, Venezolano, me gusta aprender de todo (desde matemática hasta gastronomía) me gusta aprender cada dia algo nuevo, mi mayor pasión es la ingeniería me encanta crear algo de la nada (o casi) y a pesar de que inicie hace poco me gusta mucho la electrónica ademas me llama mucho la atención la robótica. Estoy estudiando Ingeniería en información, espero llevarme bien con la gente de este foro, aprender cosas nuevas y cuando llegue el momento compartir esas cosas aprendidas.

Saludos!


----------



## teya (Sep 18, 2015)

_Hola a todos...!!_

_Mi nombre es Verónica soy estudiante de la carrera de Electrónica en la mención de Telecomunicaciones, la idea de pertenecer a un foro donde se pueda compartir conocimiento e inquietudes me parece una idea estupenda, por lo cual me siento feliz de ser parte de ello, espero poder aprender mucho de ustedes y de la misma manera poder impartir lo que a diario voy aprendiendo en este mundo inmenso de la electrónica._

_Un placer a todos.!!_


----------



## 1guifetri (Sep 18, 2015)

Hola , soy un antiguo practicante de servicio electrónico (desde la época de las válvulas )
' Pero como ha cambiado una vez mas nuestro campo ,
siempre han habido cambios , era normal estar actualizándose pero esta vez,
 ha sido enorme el cambio y la necesaria actualización de la informática , por los esquemas ,
sistemas adoptados ,  pequeñez de los componentes ...etc 
Saludos a todos  y a trabajar


----------



## leo21 (Sep 19, 2015)

hola, soy un chico que desde siempre se le ha dificultado la electrónica mas que otra cosa y no se porque... :-/ en fin!  asumí ese reto y soy estudiante de ing. electrónica  y de igual manera me gustaría ayudar a gente y que me ayuden también cuando no entiendo algo jejejeje...  Saludos a todos los electrónicos de este foro... ;D y feliz de estar aquí con ustedes.. .:3


----------



## Maro (Sep 19, 2015)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Mauro y entre los tantos hobbys que tengo esta la electronica (si bien estoy recibido en tecnico electronico no la practico como profesional).
Bueno espero encontrar muchas cosas con las cuales entretenerme y ayudar en otras tantas. 

Saludos


----------



## ENTRAR (Sep 20, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Angel, soy tecnico de TV,espero ayudar en lo que pueda referente a mi tema, 
Un saludo


----------



## martinbryk (Sep 21, 2015)

Buen dia! soy MArtin de BsAs, y soy nuevo en el foro. Me interesa la electronica, pero mi nivel tan basico alcanza solo para repararme mis equipos en casa, y no mas que eso  pero confio en que los expertos del foro me iran guiando en mis consultas (muy basicas a veces). Gracias a todos!!


----------



## xaviergarcia (Sep 21, 2015)

Buenas tardes, soy nuevo en el foro, la verdad es que estoy muy pero que muy oxidado con la electrónica y tengo ganas de ponerme al día después de estos años en el dique seco.

Muchas gracias a todos !


----------



## elpinti (Sep 21, 2015)

Hola a todos, me llamo José y soy aficionado a la electrónica. Espero aprender y colaborar en lo que pueda ayudar.
Mucchas gracias


----------



## BRAVOREALPE (Sep 21, 2015)

Cordial saludo.
Mi nombre es Rodrigo soy de Bogotá Colombia aficionado a la electrónica, con muchas ganas de armar este gran amplificador, espero su valiosa colaboración, gracias a todos


----------



## juanjommint (Sep 21, 2015)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Juanjo, soy músico y escribo desde Cordoba (España). Me uno al foro por que necesito consejos sobre multitud de averias que surgen en mis equipos. Espero poder aportar algo, pero creo que más bien me aportaréis vosotros a mi. Saludos!!!


----------



## Alexisj777 (Sep 21, 2015)

Buen dia. Mi nombre es Alexis Alcántara. Técnico en Electrónica. Agradecido por aceptarme en este Foro. Saludos.


----------



## CARPER1963 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hola, encantado de pertenecer a este foro, saludos a todos/as.


----------



## fosfix (Sep 21, 2015)

Hola, buenos dias, mi nombre es  Matias, tengo conocimientos basicos en electronica. Mis intenciones son aprender y si puedo ayudar opinando en los diferentes hilos. Mis intereses son las fuentes conmutadas y la seccion de audio.
Un cordial saludo para el foro.


----------



## Black Shark (Sep 21, 2015)

*Hola Gente!*

Soy Oscar. Simplemente, espero aprender de todos Uds, y poder ayudar a los miembros. Soy aficionado y amante de la Electrónica y la Tecnología en general, y aspiro a ser un Ingeniero Electrónico.

*Saludos, y Gracias!*


----------



## edier (Sep 21, 2015)

hola , gracias a todos los sabios que colaboran aqui.


----------



## refractario (Sep 22, 2015)

Hola a todos:

Me llamo Félix, he estudiado ingeniería, pero descubrí que si quieres saber algo de electrónica, lo mejor es la autodidáctica. Me he puesto de nick "refractario", que es lo que me llamaba un amiguete cuando no me funcionaban los comandos del AutoCad, aunque los escribiera correctamente. Se me da todo igual de mal: soy refractario para los ordenadores, para el aeromodelismo, para la electrónica..., y eso que son mis mayores aficiones...por eso estoy por aquí, a ver si se me pega algo de sapiencia, y si de paso, alguna vez puedo aportar yo, y encima mi aportación es útil, me subirá la autoestima y el optimismo, lo cual siempre ayuda a que funcionen los prototipos.
Un saludo, y nos leemos.


----------



## martha78 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hallo, saya seorang hobby elektronika,... bukan dari institut manapun... hanya sebagai hobby


----------



## gdoming1 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hola a todo el foro. Mi nombre es Gustavo y soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Hace 20 años que trabajo en mantenimiento industrial, mas precisamente electromecanica. Siempre me ha gustado la electronica y espero poder brindar algo de mi experiencia nutrirme con el saber del foro. Saludso


----------



## microgery (Sep 22, 2015)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Gerardo soy de México me dedico a la venta de equipo óptico y mi hobby es aprender y en este caso me interesa la electrónica entre otras muchas cosas por lo cual solicitare de su ayuda y en mis posibilidades les daré la mía.


----------



## matiu82 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Mateo, soy de Argentina y estoy aprendiendo electronica para aplicarla a la musica, y porque no a cualquier otra cosa interesante que pueda surgir, saludo!!


----------



## gamaliel julio (Sep 24, 2015)

A todos saludos desde Pachuca de soto Hidalgo mi nombre Gamaliel Julio de profesión bombero pero mis gustos por reparar casi todo, me ha llevado a la electronica y pues espero me puedan ayudar, asi como yo los pueda ayudar en algo.


----------



## Nico2 (Sep 24, 2015)

buenas noches saludos a todos yo soy mecánico y me interesa mucho el tema de lo electrico y 
electronica


----------



## Gochin (Sep 25, 2015)

Hola a todos. Soy un nuevo miembro y me presento.  Estudié electrónica y durante años trabajé realizando montajes eléctricos. Por cosas de la vida cambié de profesión y ahora 10 años después quiero retomarlo como pasatiempo. Estoy muy muy oxidado pero intentaré ayudar en lo que pueda


----------



## xcorpio (Sep 25, 2015)

Hola a todos mi nombre Alejandro, y espero poder ayudaros en todo lo posible dentro de mis pocos conocimiento pero mucho interes.
Gracias a todos.
Un saludo.


----------



## lu7dsblu (Sep 26, 2015)

Hola A toda la comunidad de este hermoso foro. si bien hace tiempo que vengo siguiendo algunos articulos ( fudamentalmente de fuentes conmutadas , por una u otra razón nunca he escrito).
mi nombre es julio soy de Argentina Buenos Aires.Espero seguir aprendiendo de el foro y quizá tambien aportando.
Un saludo


----------



## ninjaman (Sep 27, 2015)

Hola, soy nuevo por aqui, gracias por este espacio, saludos


----------



## Leopasqua (Sep 27, 2015)

Hola, Soy Leonardo, de Argentina. Vivo en la ciudad de Concordia, provincia de Entre Ríos. Desde siempre tuve interés en la electrónica, pero más que nada como hobie. No conozco casi nada, pero tengo ganas de experimentar.


----------



## JULLS (Sep 27, 2015)

Hola a todos, Soy Julio de España, 

muchisimas gracias a todos por tanta ayuda prestada. Finalmente me he animado a suscribirme. Soy algo principiante. 

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## gigirossi (Sep 27, 2015)

Cordial saludos a toda la comunidad Electrónica.

Comienzo agradeciendo a los creadores del foro y todas las personas que aportan información y sus experiencia en este sitio. Ingreso para aprender lo conocimientos de la Ingeniería Eléctrica y digital y todas sus variantes, entre muchas otras áreas, desde Caracas-Venezuela saludos a toda la comunidad Electrónica.


----------



## FacundoGQR (Sep 27, 2015)

Hola a toda la comunidad!, soy Facundo de Uruguay. Estudiante de electrónica.
Soy nuevo en esto. Llegué al foro buscando circuitos de amplificadores, todo gracias a "San Google" jaja.

Coordial saludo!


----------



## miguelcolon (Sep 28, 2015)

Hola, soy Miguel de Argentina y trabajo con equipos y software de sistemas de control.
Saludos a todos!.


----------



## AARB (Sep 28, 2015)

Hola a todos soy Aurelio desde España, soy aficionado a la electrónica con alguna experiencia, un saludo


----------



## zugal (Sep 28, 2015)

Hola soy zugal! A ver si aprendo algo leyendo temas de este foro!


----------



## Juan Spleaker (Sep 28, 2015)

Mi nombre es Juan Spleaker.... Y poseo un poco de conocimientos de electromecánica industrial, casera y de investigación, así que me pongo a sus ordenes, quizás pueda ayudarles un poco y tal vez alguien más a mi... He creado una maquina de soldadura de arco con 3 transformadores de horno de microondas y rectifiqué la salida, y obtengo muy buen funcionamiento y desempeñó. A cualquiera que desee le puedo enviar el diagrama con especificaciones, y por supuesto, mi apoyo en algunas otras áreas.
Respecto a la Electrónica en general también tengo buenos conocimientos y podría ser de utilidad a algunos. No duden en ponerse en contacto. Y mando un saludo cordial al moderador y a todos en general. Por último quiero decirles que me encuentro en USA, Texas, por lo que si necesitan adquirir algo de acá, me dará gusto poder ayudarles....
Juan Spleaker


----------



## pocoducho (Sep 28, 2015)

Hola a todos
Me llamo Jero y agradezco a los creadores de este gran foro que me permitan nutrirme de él.
Como mi alias indica, no tengo apenas nociones de electrónica aunque tengo capacidad de estudio.
Soy ingeniero técnico industrial especializado en cálculo construcción y ensayo de máquinas herramientas pero no se asusten, lo puede hacer cualquiera y de hecho, aquí no pinto nada. Me quiero iniciar en la electrónica y tengo nociones de electricidad, muy sencilla, si se complica para éso están los ingenieros especializados en electricidad.
Actualmente aprieto tuercas de aviones en Iberia y siempre he estado apretando tuercas, pero lo mecánico es sencillo y el futuro es electrónico así que por eso estoy aquí, para crecer!
Si puedo ayudar a alguien en lo que sea no tiene mas que mandarme un mensaje ycon gusto le responderé.
Muchas gracias por crear este espectacular foro con tanto nivel ( asusta hacer preguntas tan estúpidas como las que tendré que plantear).


----------



## manolission (Sep 28, 2015)

Hola a todos, me llamo Manu, soy aficionado a la electrónica. Espero aprender y colaborar en lo que pueda ayudar.
Mucchas gracias


----------



## pichiruchi (Sep 29, 2015)

hola a todos, mi nombre es eduardo, soy tecnico en reparacion de celular, a la orden, estoy como pichiruchi


----------



## JavierFOX (Sep 29, 2015)

Hola soy Javier, me especializo en mantenimiento de computadores. Espero aprender y colaborar en lo que este a mis alcances. Gracias a todos.


----------



## mrsapo (Sep 30, 2015)

Agradesco me permitan formar parte de esta comunidad  foros de electronica. 
A los formadores y administradores del foro mi reconosimiento y agradecimiento por este gran trabajo
de relacionar personas y voluntades en gusto por la electronica.
Atentamente su amigo mrsapo.


----------



## paquito191055 (Sep 30, 2015)

¡Hola!

Soy Francisco. Encantado de estar entre vosotros. Espero que pasemos buenos ratos juntos. Por mi parte estoy seguro que tendréis multitud de cosas que enseñarme.
Gracias anticipadas.

Lamento escribir como "respuesta", pero no veo dónde puedo hacerlo como "Presentación".


----------



## elpumad (Sep 30, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es daniel, soy de argentina, y nada me gusta hacer proyectos y aprender del conocimiento de los demas, y poder aportar los mios tambien.


----------



## ermarshena (Sep 30, 2015)

Mi nombre es Rafa, y soy dj y locutor de radio, estoy aqui para aprender de vosotros todo lo que pueda, muchas gracias por recibirme , un cordial saludo.


----------



## albejanon (Sep 30, 2015)

Buenas noches... me llamo José Luis y soy profesional de la Electrónica y las Telecomunicaciones Aeronáuticas (Aviónico)... tengo algo de experiencia en reparación y también en programación de microcontroladores PIC... también soy informático aunque no ejerzo... tengo conocimientos de programación en C, java, basic, cobol, etc. (aunque un poco oxidados)... y algo de experiencia en general que pongo a vuestra disposición durante el poco tiempo libre que tengo.

Un saludo a todos y gracias por permitirme entrar aquí.


----------



## Nosferatus (Sep 30, 2015)

Hola, me presento:

Me llamo Francisco, en adelante Franck y en este foro Nosferatus , nick que uso en otras muchas webs.

Soy de Maçanet de la Selva (GIRONA), tengo 46 años y toda mi vida la he dedicado a la electrónica en todos sus campos, siendo autodidacta y con cientos (incluso puede que mil o más) de montajes tanto propios como "ajenos", amén de reparaciones en todos los campos de la electrónica.

Estoy aquí tanto para aprender lo que todavía no sé como para aportar todo lo que pueda.

Saludos a tod@s


----------



## elgallego13 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hola a todos. pase mi vida en la eletronica y quiero seguir con los temas de la misma.tengo una amplia experiencia en televisión y satélites, si puedo ayudar a  alguien aquí estoy , abrazo.
elgallego13


----------



## Pabloperson (Oct 1, 2015)

Hola a todos!!!!!, No es mi profesión pero desde muy niño siempre me interesó y meto mucha mano, en particular me interesan las valvulas, gracias!!!


----------



## marcos_st2009 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hola buenas a todos, soy argentino de la provincia de San Juan, y soy Ing Electronico, me dedico a la electronica automotriz, desarrollo ECU`s y sistemas perifericos con microncontoladores Microchips, Atmel, Freescale, siempre consulto esta web debido a las buenas experiencias que postean nuestros colegas, espero ser de ayuda para quien lo necesite. Saludos al foro


----------



## fiki (Oct 2, 2015)

hola a todos soy fernando..espero poder aprender mucho en este foro y por que no tambien aportar un poco de lo que se..muchas gracias por aceptarme..saludos.


----------



## ilenin (Oct 3, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Lenin soy estudiante de tecnología en electrónica soy de Ecuador me gustaría aprender ya que no soy tan bueno y esta pagina por lo que leí hay mucha gente que sabe mucho!! saludos a todos


----------



## Manfred (Oct 3, 2015)

Hola: Mi nombre es Manfred. Soy ingeniero electrónico recibido en la Universidad de Buenos Aires. Actualmente soy jubilado y me dedico a la electrónica como hobby. Saludos.


----------



## BlackShark98 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hola Gente! Mi nombre es Oscar, y me interesa aprender Electrónica al lado de todos Uds. Espero ser Ing. Electrónico, pero por ahora me gustaría aprender lo mas básico. Saludos!


----------



## aguilaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Hola a todos soy  aguilaven aguilar soy de salta -argentina +çquiero diseñar un auto controlado por bluetooth y radio frecuencia  con el pic 16f628 algunos aportas o ideas ??gracias totales


----------



## alcgot (Oct 4, 2015)

Hola soy Marcos, soy de México y soy un aficionado a la electrónica. Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## feanarro (Oct 4, 2015)

hola mi nombre es fernan soy de colombia.. me encanta la electronica. me gusta la parte de amplificadores. cualquier q tenga me puede compartir.. gracias Dios les bendiga


----------



## cybplanet (Oct 5, 2015)

Buenas compis, soy electrónico industrial aunque estoy en activo en otras cosas y no tengo mucho rodaje. Me alegro de haber encontrado esta comunidad. Saludos.


----------



## Liant (Oct 5, 2015)

Hola, muy buenas.

Aquí uno que sinceramente va a necesitar mucha mas ayuda de la que pueda aportar, mis conocimientos son bastante básicos.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## canarymicro (Oct 5, 2015)

Hola Amigos! Mi nombre es Eduardo , tengo algunos años de experiencia en reparación y diseño de equipos electronicos , ultimamente abocado al diseño con microcontroladores. Espero ser útil en este foro y trataré de hacer mis aportes con la mayor claridad posible. un fuerte abrazo a toda esta comunidad!


----------



## tanegram (Oct 5, 2015)

Hola, soy JuanP, nuevo en esto pero con ganas de experimentar y entender lo que como hobbie practico desde hace ya un tiempo con formación muy autodidacta (ayuda de tutoríales y pdfs).
Saludos


----------



## ago (Oct 5, 2015)

soy carlos soy nuevo arreglo carros de golf como hoby


----------



## amonn (Oct 6, 2015)

hola , soy Amoon
como estoy jubilado y tengo mucho tiempo he decidido cacharrear con aparatos antiguos, y recordar todo lo que me enseñaron. 
espero no daros mucho la lata.
un saludo desde Navarra (españa)


----------



## learsi2012 (Oct 6, 2015)

Buen día, mi nombre es Israel soy técnico en mecatronica en el área de automatización, agradezco este foro por el espacio que se otorga para compartir conocimientos. Dios los bendiga, Buen día.


----------



## Sergio Luvino (Oct 7, 2015)

Hola a todos. Soy Tecnico superior en electronica de hace muchos años. Trabajé en el rubro y luego me dediqué a la educación. Ahora estoy jubilado y me dedico a la electronica como hobby, al ferromodelismo y ayudo a mi hijo adolecente que es disc jokey, y despunto la pasion por la electronica. Me gusta leer y buscar información en el foro, y cuando pueda aportare mis puntos de vista.


----------



## juliod (Oct 7, 2015)

Hola, soy ing. electrónico y trabajo en una empresa de seguridad


----------



## plaski (Oct 7, 2015)

Buenas, me llamo Miguel y soy de España. siempre me ha llamado la atencion la electronica, pero nunca he tenido oportunidad de estudiarla, actualmente estoy haciendo un gsuperior de electrotecnia y automatismos y ya tengo el medio hecho.
realmente no he tenido la oportunidad de estudiar electronica porque en este pais esta de capa caida, ya que si se rompe algo se compra nuevo. y aqui no hay fabricas que precisen electronicos...

bueno dejando de lado el tocho, el campo que mas me gusta es el de potencia(etapas, fuentes regulables...)
espero aprender mucho aqui! D


----------



## zruigonz (Oct 7, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Rodrigo y estudio ingenieria electronica


----------



## nelsonr (Oct 8, 2015)

Hola Compañeros  Saludos a todos


----------



## telicom (Oct 8, 2015)

Hola. 
Mi nombre es Pere, soy antenista y reparador de TV. Aqui estoy para aprender hi compartir opiniones.
Saludos.


----------



## pacodiodo (Oct 8, 2015)

Hola a todos: mi afición desde muy pequeño es la electrónica; pretendo aprender y ayudar en todo los temas que tenga conocimientos.


----------



## fabiod49 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hola me llamo Fabio y soy tecnico en electronica


----------



## ea3gug (Oct 9, 2015)

Hola, me llamo David, soy radioaficionado, informático y me encanta cacharrear, digamos que tengo más valor que conocimientos electrónicos a juzgar por los aparatos que he quemado, aunque alguno he reparado, felicidades por la comunidad.


----------



## carlangas33 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hola,
soy carlos y también soy informático.
Tengo un problemilla con unas fuentes de alimentación y he acabado aquí leyendoos, 
es un gusto disponer de una comunidad así donde informarse, voy a postear mi duda, pero espero poder volver por aquí y ayudar en lo que pueda. Un saludo y gracias por todo.


----------



## reinierrp (Oct 9, 2015)

hola soy reinier, soy nuevo en el foro, y me gustaria aprender sobre la electronica y compartir debates.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 9, 2015)

¡Hola Chicos!, bienvenidos a esta gran comunidad, siéntanse en familia! 

Un saludo.


----------



## sanlp (Oct 9, 2015)

Hola!! Soy Santiago desde La Plata, ingeniero electrónico y vengo a sumarme a la comunidad.


----------



## crony_mk (Oct 9, 2015)

Hola, estudie ingenieria mecatronica, me dedico a la reparacion de tarjetas electronicas, realizo algunas para control de procesos... en general me encanta la electronica... es algo coon lo que uno se puede fascinar para adentrarse a aprender mas y mas... saludos desde México! 

Aveces el paso mas pequeño es el necesario para dar el paso mas grande... animo a tod@s!


----------



## mesamaster1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hola Mi Nombre es Ivan y soy Aficionado a la electronica, espero aprender mucho de ustedes


----------



## yaguesgeek (Oct 9, 2015)

Hola! Mi nombre es Pablo y soy Graduado en Ing Telemática! Muy buen foro


----------



## VideoLab (Oct 9, 2015)

Buenas tardes a todos, soy Videolab, escribo desde Italia.
Yo soy un técnico de televisión profesional.
Para cualquier ayuda disponible.
¡Qué tenga una buena noche


----------



## TECNODATA (Oct 9, 2015)

Buenas noches, soy Jesús Oliveros de Venezuela, trabajo con equipos Industriales y automatización Industrial, gracias por aceptarme en este increíble foro de electronica


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Oct 10, 2015)

A todos los nuevos integrantes una cordial bienvenida al mejor foro de electrónica de habla hispana!!!


----------



## leonpedro (Oct 10, 2015)

Hola que bueno de aceptarme al grupo me interesa mucho los temas de electronica


----------



## Juan Tejada (Oct 10, 2015)

Hola.  Recien ingreso a este grupo que me parece muy interesante. Soy ingeniero electromecanico y me gusta la electronica pero como no se mucho, me gustaria poder aprender mas de cada uno de ustedes y tal vez alguna vez yo pueda aportar algo tambien.


----------



## semo80 (Oct 11, 2015)

Saludos, ingeniero de aeronavegación con ganas de aprender electrónica!!


----------



## Hekzael (Oct 11, 2015)

Hola no es la primera vez que me topo con el foro, decidí reingresar , soy estudiante de Ing Electronica, y a este foro le he sacado provecho muy bueno !! espero siga creciendo


----------



## Fastroller (Oct 11, 2015)

Soy español de Málaga viviendo ennpontevedra y me estoy aficionando a este mundo de la electrónica,


----------



## jdperon (Oct 11, 2015)

Hola todos compañeros! me acabo de inscribir en el foro, soy un apasionado de la electrónica y me gusta reparar todo lo concerniente a la misma y espero recibir los valiosos conocimientos de ustedes para enriquecer mi limitados conocimientos en este mundo tan apasionante de la electrónica , soy argentino de pura cepas, saludos!


----------



## abel1964 (Oct 11, 2015)

Me llamo Abel.
Soy de Barcelona, España.
Soy un apasionado de la electrónica y de la aviación simulada.
Aunque no me he podido dedicar profesionalmente a ninguna de mis dos pasiones, siempre he estado haciendo cosas como hobby y, por supuesto,  reparando todo lo que se puede en casa y a los amigos.
También me encanta la investigación pero esoes otro cantar.
Espero aprender mucho de todos vosotros y aportar lo que pueda a esta comunidad.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## joSilva (Oct 11, 2015)

Olá. Sou do Porto, Portugal. 
Soy aficionado a la electrónica y desearía poder resolver mis problemas y ayudar a otros en la solución del problema del equipo electrónico e electrodomésticos.
 saludos


----------



## encon (Oct 11, 2015)

Gracias por dejarme ser parte de este excelente grupo. Siempre me gusto la electrónica y cuando puedo meter mano lo hago, la mayoria de las veces hago macanas, pero por suerte tienen arreglo. Aprendí bastante de este foro y seguiré haciendolo. ...


----------



## elnoble35 (Oct 12, 2015)

hola gracias por dejarme ser parte de este gran foro .
y tratar de ayudarnos unos con otros a resolver problemas


----------



## guillermowendt (Oct 12, 2015)

Buenas Tardes, Soy Guillermo, tecnico en electronica y me dedico a la reparacion de Tv, audio y video. Y ahora me estoy queriendo inse.rtar en el campo de la programacion. Muchas gracias por su predisposicion


----------



## oscarramiro (Oct 12, 2015)

Un saludo afectuoso a todos los miembros de foros de la electronica, soy ingeniero en electronica y leo comentarios muy interesantes de otros miembros de aqui, aprendo y espero colaborar en este foro. Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## emigdiobarcelo (Oct 12, 2015)

Saludos mi nombre es Emigdio Barceló soy de Venezuela, deseo unirme a este gran foro para aprender electronica, soy tecnico de computadoras


----------



## jhonatanS (Oct 12, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Jhonatan soy estudiante de la Universidad del Cauca, estudio Ingeniería en Automática Industrial, me gustaría aprender mas sobre electrónica ya que en mi carrera son pocas las materias que veo acerca de este tema, me interesa y por lo que leí se que hay mucha gente que sabe de electronica!! Les agradecería su ayuda. ...


----------



## CARPER1963 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hola, soy Carlos, enhorabuena por este gran foro, me interesa aprender de todos ustedes.
Saludos.


----------



## javieryole (Oct 13, 2015)

Hola a Todos
Mi nombre es Javier
Soy tecnico en electronica de comunicaciones


----------



## Hurtado1557 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hola gente mi nombre es Miguel Hurtado y soy un estudiante de electrónica actualmente curso 5to año en una Escuela Técnica , me gusta la electrónica desde que era un niño y actualmente cada día me enamoro mas de la carrera , soy futuro técnico medio y luego futuro ingeniero electrónico :G


----------



## az08 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hola soy Miguel espero aprender en este foro


----------



## emanuel87apd (Oct 13, 2015)

Buenas, si bien estaba registrado hace mucho me ausente por un largo tiempo, ahora estoy regresando para molestar con muchas preguntas


----------



## AARB (Oct 13, 2015)

Hola soy aficionado a la lelectronica, espero poder aportar y aprender de ustedes.
Saludos


----------



## cornamenta (Oct 13, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Javier y soy estudiante  de cuarto semestre de tecnología electrónica en la Universidad Del Valle en Cali, Colombia, me parece muy interesante este espacio para intercambiar información ya que hay cosas que no te enseñan en clases y debes investigarlas.

Espero poder aportar mis conocimientos y aprender de los suyos.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## albertopardo22 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Alberto.
Llevo muchos años como lector de este foro y por fin me he registrado. Muchas gracias por aceptarme entre vosotros y espero poder contribuir en algo.
Un saludo.


----------



## jaimoso2003 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hola mi nombe es Hernan y soy modelista naval y siempre estoy buscando circuitos para cumplir las funciones de los modelos, espero poder encontrar ayuda en este foro.
saludos


----------



## plastypaz (Oct 14, 2015)

Hola a Todos mi  nombre es marcelo, tengo 45 años y soy tecnico en electronica con orientacion comunicasiones. tengo experiencia en triodos industriales, me sume al foro por que quiero empezar a hacer audio Hi-end como hobbie. Gracias a todos y a los administradores. Esta buenisiiiiiiiimooooo


----------



## carlospv (Oct 14, 2015)

cordial saludo mi nombres es Carlos Plaza,me gusta la electrónica, pretendo aprender a aprender los conocimientos de los nuevos conocimientos tecnologicos


----------



## milka28 (Oct 14, 2015)

Saludos, soy estudiante de ingeniería con muchas cosas por aprender y también ayudar en lo que pueda...


----------



## electronicc (Oct 14, 2015)

buenas noches. un saludo a todos los miembros participantes y colaboradores del foro. llevo cierto tiempo trabajando en la reparación de aparatos electrónicos y pienso que cada día se aprende más, por lo tanto espero poder aportar ideas y soluciones prácticas y de la misma manera compartir y seguir aprendiendo de esta apasionante y emocionante carrera: la electrónica.


----------



## jdperon (Oct 14, 2015)

bienvenido!!!


----------



## El Sariri (Oct 15, 2015)

Hola, soy Carlos. Llegué al foro muchas veces buscando esquemas y pcbs específicos, y al ver la buena predisposición y excelente información disponible decidí registrarme. Soy un usuario práctico de la electrónica, hago las cosas que no puedo o no deseo comprar, y además aprendo con la ilusión de poder plasmar en un futuro mis propias creaciones electrónicas y poder compartirlas. Creo en el conocimiento libre, y lo busco y agradezco en cualquier campo. Siento que la humanidad mejora cuando el conocimiento se comparte.

Abrazos y gracias


----------



## aleceious (Oct 15, 2015)

Buenas, me llamo Antonio, y estoy buscando a algun electronico de la zona de Vigo, Pontevedra que me pueda echar una mano


----------



## fabiod49 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hola me llamo Fabio ,soy tecnico en electronica y me gustaria compartir con ustedes temas relacionados con temass de reparacion


----------



## fabiod49 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hola me llamo Fabio,soy tecnico en electronica y me gustaria compartir con ustedes conceptos en repaciones.


----------



## Hando (Oct 15, 2015)

Soy Hando, estoy aqui para aprender un poco de electronica que no se. Soy reparador de pc e instalador de redes


----------



## NovatoT (Oct 15, 2015)

Mi nombre es Marco soy de México y estudio la carrera técnica en electronica  y me encanta el olor a componentes electrónicos jijiijiji  Saludos


----------



## jaer (Oct 15, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy jaer desde venezuela me dedico a la electricidad y me gusta la electrónica,  les doy gracias al foro por aceptarme y compartir conocimientos.


----------



## wily123 (Oct 16, 2015)

tengo 36 años aprendiendo la electronica y me siento aun como si estubiera empesando,la sed de electronica es insaciable jejejej,espero aprender mucho mas con ustedes y ustedes de mi,un abrazo para todos...


----------



## Edd500 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hola me llamo Eduardo. Tengo 43 años y empiezo ahora en este mundo de la electrónica, sólo como hobby. Agradezco de antemano a todos aquellos que hacen posible este foro, tanto los que lo administran como aquellos que comparten sus conocimientos de forma altruista con otros que los necesitan o los que simplemente disfrutan aprendiendo cosas nuevas como es mi caso. Un saludo a todos y muchas gracias.


----------



## 0mA (Oct 16, 2015)

Hola Saludos!!!!   arrancando casi desde cero, .. a la practica se ha dicho  , aportare lo que pueda .....


----------



## paquito191055 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hola soy Paquito. Es la segunda vez que me presento y me siguen pidiendo a la bienvenida.
Abrazos y muchas gracias.


----------



## pedroarchena (Oct 17, 2015)

Hola Soy Pedro de España y de niño siempre me gustó la electrónica peroantes de que pusiera a estudiar se separaron mis padres y me tuve que poner a trabajar muy joven por la circunstancia que mi padre no nos pasaba pensión alguna, ahora quiero ver si a través de esta pagina puedo aprender mi asignatura pendiente.


----------



## al222 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hola amigos soy Javier  de Almeria aficionado a la electronica  y me gustaria aprender mas cosas  con vosotros enhora buena por el foro Un saludo a todos los foreros


----------



## cariel (Oct 18, 2015)

Hola, soy de Argentina, tengo 38 años y me encanta la electrónica. 
Espero aprender y si puedo ayudar en posible.


----------



## fabiod49 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hola soy de Argentina,tengo 49 años,soy tecnico electronico,electromecanca y Pcs y compatibles.Espero poder aportar mis conocimientos


----------



## sergio1985 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hola soy tecnico basico electronica me gusta a pesar que no tengo mucho conocimiento pero me presto pa aprender cosas nuevas


----------



## jorge guillermo (Oct 18, 2015)

Hola a todos soy tecnico en eletronica e informatica ,y gracias por recibirme ,y actualmente estoy actuando en brasil.


----------



## diegorial2 (Oct 18, 2015)

Buenas a todos, soy de Uruguay y me gustaria aprender algo basico de electronica, saludos


----------



## yoan2008 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hola a los amigos de forosdeelectronica, me gusta este sitio por lo que aborda y se trata, soy electrónico en Cuba y quiero unirme a ustedes para ayudarnos mutuamente, suerte a todos. Yoa.


----------



## Omagia (Oct 19, 2015)

Hola a todos. Soy Omar,  de Argentina, tecnico electromecánico y un aficionado a la electrónica. Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## daniel98f (Oct 19, 2015)

Hola Gracias por Aceptarme!, espero poder resolver junto a otros colegas del grupo problemas y fallas  electronicas en equipos mios y a la vez poder ayudar a los demas. Saludos !!! Dany



Hola Gracias por aceptarme !! espero me ayuden y poder ayudar a otros colegas , Saluods!!!


----------



## Pilco (Oct 19, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es yeivyn   soy estudiante de cuarto semestre de Técnico  Electrónica Industrial, me parece muy interesante este espacio para intercambiar información ya que hay cosas que no te enseñan en clases y debes investigarlas.

Espero poder aportar mis conocimientos y aprender de los suyos.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## hemiola (Oct 20, 2015)

Hola a todos, me llamo Cristian y soy músico de España, aficionado y muy novato en electrónica pero con ganas de aprender. Ahora mismo voy a cotillar un poco a ver que encuentro interesante por aquí.   Un saludo.


----------



## raul golosetti (Oct 21, 2015)

Hola soy de Santa fe, Argentina, soy muy apasionado de la electrónica y por suerte trabajo en ella, reparado electrodomésticos, tv, audio, y me interesa estar relacionado con gente de la misma pasión para intercambiar datos, ideas, etc.


----------



## jdperon (Oct 21, 2015)

Bienvenido Raúl! soy de capital, un colega, saludos


----------



## Tacens1961 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hola a todos los foreros, soy de Melilla y me encanta la electrónica mi deseo es aprender ya que hace tiempo lo deje por circunstancias de la vida me puse a trabajar en otra cosa. Felicito a todos por sus grandes aportes y su afán de ayudar a todos. Un Saludo.


----------



## nelsondejesus (Oct 21, 2015)

plano ydiagrama crown


----------



## cx1nu (Oct 22, 2015)

Buenos días, soy Juan Jose Bonfrisco, vivo en la Ciudad de Durazno, Uruguay, soy jubilado municipal o publico, Radio-aficionado con licencia CX1NU, Trabajo en electrónica y mantenimiento de sistemas informatica.


----------



## FrankoD (Oct 22, 2015)

saludos a todos
mi nombre es franco daniel soy de lima peru
soy analista de vibraciones categoria I y la electronica siempre me ha llamado la atencion.
espero aprender mas de este tema y mas adelante ser de ayuda.


----------



## Don Kikon (Oct 23, 2015)

Muy buenas a todos.
Soy kike, soy estudiante de master de ingeniería de telecomunicaciones, aunque me tienta más la especialidad en electrónica. Espero poder aportar mi granito de arena y aprender de lo que se aporta aquí.

Un saludo


----------



## ADRIAN OSCAR JACOB (Oct 23, 2015)

Hola soy Adrian en Argentina... muy buen foro espero aportar y aprender de lo completo que es... gracias


----------



## yehaa (Oct 23, 2015)

hola soy yeral de chile soy estudiante de electrónica y espero aporta en este foro


----------



## mikeoran (Oct 24, 2015)

Gracias por permitirme ser parte de este genial lugar lleno de conocimientos y personas con interés en la electrónica. Buscando tutoriales para aprender me encontré este lugar que me pareció excelente para comenzar a explorar el mundo de la electrónica. A pesar de mi edad 52 años estoy interesado en conocer esta ciencia y espero poder recibir la ayuda de ustedes,desde ya agradecido y reciban un saludo desde el pulgarcito de América.


----------



## angez06 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hola, soy Ángel estudiante de Mecatrónica y espero aportar a este foro


----------



## mauricioflamenco (Oct 24, 2015)

hola , soy mauricio y soy un aficionado a la electronica desde siempre aunque nunca le dedique el tiempo que se merecia , por cosas de la vida , en este momento me he decidido a dedicarme a este hermoso camino, saludos desde bs as.


----------



## Veronik (Oct 24, 2015)

Hola me llamo Verónica,  estoy en primer semestre de electrónica,  quisiera aprender a hacer circuitos electrónicos.


----------



## Andero6 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy estudiante de 6to semestre de ingenieria en telecomunicaciones, llegue a este foro por gran ayuda que aportan todos los usuarios y para ampliar el conocimiento en el área de electrónica, microprocesadores y de mas..


----------



## Emmito (Oct 25, 2015)

Hola que tal? soy Emmanuel de Mendoza, Argnetina. Soy estudiante de Sociología (Sí, no tiene nada que ver con la electronica) pero soy un curioso por esencia y hace un tiempo estoy haciendo algunos circuitos que no me salen para nada bien pero bueno, recien empiezo y la verdad me apasiona mucho el tema, sobre todo las fuentes de energia alternativas, los leds y la tecnología como medio para el consumo consciente y el cuidado de nuestro planeta


----------



## luisillo125 (Oct 26, 2015)

holaaa.
Tratando de recordar,  lo que estudiamos hace unos cuantos años


----------



## pi352 (Oct 26, 2015)

hola !  mi nombre  es Pablo trabajo  como electricista y herrero también , me gusta mucho el tema de la electrónica y de vez en cuando me gusta meterme en algún proyecto de este tipo espero me tengan paciencia quiero aprender y aportare cuando  pueda . saludos !


----------



## josar54 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hola buenas noches, mi nombre es José, vivo en Lima Perú me interesa participar en este foro, pues soy audiofilo y aficionado a la electrónica además soy poseedor de varios equipos valvulares hoy me encuentro armando un preamp con Aux, MM y MC y deseo aprendemás sobre electrónica y este foro es muy buen camino, espero tengan paciencia con mis inquietudes.


----------



## Julio111 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hola, buenas tardes, mi nombre es Julio no soy profesional, sólo aficionado, aunque intento aprender todo lo que puedo. Todo lo que cae en mis manos estropeado, lo destripo para ver si lo puedo reparar, unas veces lo consigo y otras no. Gracias a mi padre por enseñarme a descubrir cosas nuevas.
Un saludo.


----------



## alberticius (Oct 27, 2015)

Saludos Cordiales colegas...
Soy Alberto (Venezuela), Tecnico de servicios, estamos a la orden con cualquier ayuda en el area de equipos medicos y de laboratorio, reparaciones generales en el area de electronica, en estos momentos interesado en adquirir conocimientos en telecomunicaciones y redes...
Gracias de Antemano


----------



## zaq112 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hola a Todos, Soy ingeniero en electronica, pro me dedico a la informatica, siempre estoy en busca de ayuda para casi cualquier cosa que se me presenta, soy musico tambien un saludo a toda la comunidad


----------



## josemaruiz (Oct 27, 2015)

hola, soy aficionado a la electronica, y los automatismos me apasionan, espero puedan ayudarme a resolver mis dudas tontunas, gracias, un saludo


----------



## Karensu (Oct 27, 2015)

Hola, me llamo Karen, estoy estudiando robotica y me gustaría poder charlar y sacarme algunas dudas sobre este gran mundo de la tecnología; soy la primera en mi familia que decidió estudiar una carrera tecnológica, me gusta mucho y por eso la elegí. Aveces hay cosas que me gustaría hacer, como automatizar las luces de mi cuarto o ayudarle a mi padre en algunos proyectos, por eso decidi registrarme a este foro, espero sacar cosas muy buenas y aprender más.
Gracias por leer, saludos.


----------



## mcgabi (Oct 28, 2015)

Hola, me llamó Gabriel y soy aficionado a temas de electrónica y mecánica. No se si podré ayudar mucho pero esperó aprender un mucho más de lo que ya e podido hacerlo viendo desde fuera.
Gracias a todos por hacer posible esto.


----------



## CERNICALO (Oct 28, 2015)

Hola, buenos dias, me llamo Luis, me gusta la electronica, trabajo en un taller automotriz, espero aportar en algo.


----------



## valdeporres (Oct 28, 2015)

Buenas tardes 
Soy Raul un chalado de la electronica con mas aficion que conocimientos
Saludos


----------



## catllar2 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hola,

Me llamo Jose y soy aficionado a la electronica, hace tiempo que leo los comentarios que vais haciendo por aqui, y siempre me han parecido muy interesantes, espero poder seguir disfrutando de ello. Saludos.


----------



## jairocampol (Oct 28, 2015)

Hola a todos

Me llamo Jairo, y la electronica es mi pasatiempo favorito, tengo mucho por aprender y este foro me parece el sitio ideal. Gracias a Todos por el apoyo.


----------



## Juan Silver (Oct 28, 2015)

Hola soy Juan. Saludos a todos en el foro. Me gusta la electrónica y deseo aprender más. Me interesa la electrónica de potencia y por ahora quiero buscar información sobre máquinas electrónicas para soldar. Gracias a todos los que participan en este foro y les deseo lo mejor.


----------



## Pablo spies (Oct 29, 2015)

Hola ..SOY PABLO    40 años en electronica ,,, espero aportar algo  ....Sludos.


----------



## Pedro Gimenez (Oct 29, 2015)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Pedro Gimenez  , voy hablar de en lo que puedo ser útil,soy experto en tecnologías de microondas a frecuencias de excitación de calentamiento  ,osea microondas caseros ,industriales y de laboratorio ,así como resonancia magnética nuclear ,cromatografía de gases ,absorción atómica, determinación de tamaño de partículas ,quimisorción y fisisorción,tecnología de rayos x aplicada a la deteccion y cuantificacion de elementos de la tabla periódica ,algo de lasers y química  , conocimientos de informatica ,instrumentacion y  automatizacion,como técnico ,tengo que desarmar y conocer todos estos instrumentos ,por tanto tengo modestamente algunos conocimientos de electronica relacionados a mi área .Estoy a la orden para ayudar en los foros relacionados a Microondas en la frecuencia de calentamiento de líquidos polares. Tengo 25 años de experiencia en el área . 
Muchas gracias por permitir mi ingreso.


----------



## leomegon (Oct 29, 2015)

Hola amigos despues de un año me presento soy giovanni manrique y espero ayudar en lo posible . gracias


----------



## rafstyle (Oct 29, 2015)

Hola ! Me llamo Rafa Marin, alias rafstyle. Me veo muy solo en esto de la electronica. Soy autodidacta y eso me hace evolucionar muuuuuuy lento. De momento no os conozco a ningun@ pero ya voy sintiendo ese calorcillo ...


----------



## hectorgaete (Oct 30, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Hector soy técnico electrónico y desde hace 4 años trabajo en instrumentación y control de equipos, estoy aprendiendo a programar los plc de la linea Delta. Me gustaría compartir lo poco que se de este equipo como así también seguir aprendiendo.
Saludos.


----------



## macandal (Oct 30, 2015)

Saludos a todos , gracias por aceptarme me llamo Rolando , soy tecnico en electronica y espero aprender mucho  y ayudar en lo que pueda


----------



## vaalsoro (Oct 30, 2015)

Bom dia a todos!


----------



## rhchispas (Oct 30, 2015)

Hola a todos, creo que es genial tener un sitio así para preguntar o compartir temas relacionados con la electrónica y me he suscrito a este foro después de consultar en varias ocasiones diferentes temas que me han sabido orientar.


----------



## xtucuman (Oct 31, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Hugo y soy de Tucumàn, Argentina. Soy de profesiòn comerciante y tengo la electrònica como pasatiempo o hobby. Tienen un gran sitio de consultas y opinion. Me gusta mucho su foro, hace tiempo que los leo con entusiasmo, gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## btocarmona (Oct 31, 2015)

Hola a todos los foristas, mi nombre es Alberto trabajo en una escuela de Argentina donde han instalado una radio y deseo informarme acerca de lo que tenga que ver con la misma para poder interiorizarme en el tema, desde ya muy agradecidos a los dueños del foro


----------



## guinero1808 (Oct 31, 2015)

Saludos cordiales.
Mi nombre es Guillermo. Soy ingeniero mecánico electricista. Me gusta la electrónica.
Espero poder compartir con Uds. comentarios, opiniones y experiencias.

Hasta pronto.


----------



## alvaroorigami (Nov 1, 2015)

hola a todos soy de La Paz - Bolivia pues bueno la verdad un placer de formar parte de esta comunidad que pues nos gusta la ELECTRONICA espero que nos llevemos muy bien  bueno espero aportar un poco con rama pa los que necesiten....... saludos..!!!


----------



## acsse (Nov 1, 2015)

Buenas noches desde México df, un saludo a todos y a los administradores y fundadores de esta pagina, desde pequeño me gusto mucho la electronica el saber como funcionan las cosas, por falta de dinero y otras cosas no lo habia puesto en practica, pero hoy en dia este tema me facina ahora ando haciendo varios proyectos y me gusta todo lo relacionado a las electronica, espero poder aprender mucho de todos y poder ayudar con lo poco que se, se q no se mucho pero hay veces q lo mas dificil se resuelve con algo tan sencillo, bueno seria todo por el momento, atte Benjamin ramirez


----------



## dagofx (Nov 2, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Daniel Gonzalez , vivo en la ciudad de México y soy Ing. Electrónico. Mis intereses son principalmente en el audio valvular (bulbos) además de temas de instrumentación. Acabo de encontrar el foro y me parece interesante el poder compartir y colaborar para los proyectos que lleven a cabo. Por aqui nos veremos, saludos.


----------



## AlfonsoMC (Nov 2, 2015)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es ALFONSO, estoy empezando en este mundo tan interesante, me encuentro cursando la carrera de Mecatronica en Queretaro.
Espero aprender mucho de ustedes y aportar todo lo que me sea posible.


----------



## mikel2451 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hola a todos mi nombre Miguel estudie años electronica hace años que tanto ha cambiado y como me entusiasma, aqui sigo aprendiendo de todos vosotros


----------



## Carlos Ruben Martinez (Nov 2, 2015)

Hola a todos soy Carlos y me llaman charlydebarlin. soy tecnico en TV hace 30 años pero meto mano en todo y ahora estoy trabado con un lavaropas drean espero serles útiles a ustedes tambien!!!


----------



## peluk (Nov 2, 2015)

hola soy sergio de rosario tanto tiempo chusmeando esta pagina y no me presentaba jajaja espèro seguir chupando sus cerebros


----------



## guille martinez (Nov 3, 2015)

Hola a todos soy Guillermo 
Son muy interesante todo los temas del foro
Gracias.


----------



## mavalcou (Nov 3, 2015)

Hola, soy Manuel, un aficionado que empieza a trastear en esto de la electronica. Un placer formar parte de este colectivo. Gracias.


----------



## virtualhome (Nov 3, 2015)

Hola soy Martin desde México... muy buen foro espero aportar y aprender de todos ustedes... afectuosos saludos


----------



## EA8CZL (Nov 3, 2015)

hola amigos de las chispa un saludos para todo desde tenerife 

este nombre es de un radio aficionado jose luis


----------



## coqui270 (Nov 3, 2015)

Buenos dias, mi nombre es mario. Soy aficionado a la electronica ya que es una materia que siempre me gusto y mucho...pero lamentablemente nunca pude ahondar en esto a lo largo de mi vida. Hoy me encuentra la misma lamentablemente sin trabajo y me he puesto manos a la obra en el tema de reparar pequeñas cosas a mucha conciencia para lo cual he tomado algunas clases en una escuela que esta cerca de casa........si bien me dedico mucho mas a la informatica pero todo lo que tenga que ver con la tecnologia me gusta bastante. Asi que aprendiendo algo nuevo cada dia estare. Saludos a todos.


----------



## simon restrepo (Nov 3, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Simón. Soy técnico en electrónica y deseo aprender mucho con la ayuda de todos


----------



## racakadii (Nov 4, 2015)

hola a todos me llamo raul trabajo en un taller de macanica industrial pero mi aficcion por la electronica es de haces algunos anos espero aportar algo y aprender mas de ustedes gracias de antemano


----------



## casiproencia (Nov 4, 2015)

Hola a todos! Pues nada, otro loco por la electrónica por aquí. Me llamo Jose y soy de españa. La verdad es que no soy profesional en esta rama ni nada, pero me apasiona. Así que haber si entre todos vamos haciendo proyectos interesantes. Un saludo a todos y en especial a los que hicieron posible esta pagina.


----------



## pepeguerra (Nov 4, 2015)

hola amigos ..espero contribuir en lo que pueda, aprender lo que necesite ...a la orden..saludos !!


----------



## delosly (Nov 5, 2015)

Gracias por permitirme participar en este foro, a ver que se cuece pues me apasionan estos temas y es de lo que mas conocimientos poseo. Saludos y gracias a los que hacéis esto posible.


----------



## mandujanor (Nov 6, 2015)

hola a todos soy aficionado a la electronica y apenas estoy empezando, mucho gusto de poder seguir sus consejos y enseñanazas


----------



## reno24 (Nov 6, 2015)

Perdón por no haberme presentado antes, Creí que lo había hecho hace años.


----------



## Joanvahu (Nov 6, 2015)

Hola a todos, amigos, mi nombre es José. Estoy estudiando Ingeniería Electrónica, y voy en el cuarto ciclo de la carrera. Recién este ciclo estamos llevando cursos netamente de la carrera, como Sistemas Digitales, y vaya que es súper interesante. Espero poder recibir algún tipo de ayuda, y de ser posible, brindar ayuda también. Gracias por todo de antemano, que la Boole los bendiga.


----------



## sergioq4 (Nov 7, 2015)

buen día. me presento porq el foro me obliga... soy sergio de argentina, odio la electrónica y no entiendo nada, pero siempre termino cayendo en ella e intentando entederla.


----------



## jeffersonvg (Nov 7, 2015)

hola, soy jefferson vasquez, soy muy fanático de la electrónica y hago circuitos muy a menudo por eso quisiera que me  ayudaran en el caso de las programas livewire y pcb wizard k aveses  quisiera aser circuitos y no  se encuentran los componentes indicados así como los tda  en livewire y en el pcb mas variedad de condensadores  ya que solo tengo 4 muchas gracias 

ahhh si y buena pregunta que ponen para registrarse jejeje


----------



## trivicell (Nov 7, 2015)

Buenas Noches amigo del Foro.
Soy Jhonatan, vivo en la ciudad de Barranquilla.
Quiero aprender mas de lo que se y espero de sus ayudas, ojo soy nuevo en el Foro.


----------



## JACKY PARADA (Nov 8, 2015)

Cordial saludo, Mi nombre es Jacqueline, soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica.
Me gustaría aprender mas sobre electrónica y he visto que este es un medio en el que se puede interactuar y aprender con la ayuda de los integrantes de este foro.
Espero también poder aportar a las inquietudes que tengan.
Hasta pronto.


----------



## djataru (Nov 8, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Jose Manuel, soy español y actualmente vivo en Colombia, me gusta mucho la electronica, veo en este foro a muchos, tanto aficcionados como yo y tambien ya a gente mas avanzadas y profesionales y poder compartir con ustedes este tema.


----------



## jorololo (Nov 9, 2015)

Hola, soy de Honduras y es un placer formar parte de esta Comunidad.


----------



## ansor13 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hola soy Anderson de Colombia, un gusto estar aqui !!


----------



## zeletron (Nov 9, 2015)

hola me llamo alejandro zavala soy ingeniero electronico y me espacializo en equipos de sonidos para automoviles, en especial la marca pioneer. saludos a todos


----------



## Gustavohuaylla (Nov 9, 2015)

Hola soy electricista industrial con aficion a la electronica mas que todo al industrial fuentes conmutadas maquinas electricas es un gusto estar en la comunidad de elctronicos y poder comprender mas sobre este apacionante mundo de la electronica soy de bolivia


----------



## Hugo816 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hola me llamo Hugo...soy de entre rios , argentina. Me gusta mucho la electronica. No pude estudiar por eso trato de aprender preguntando...este foro me parece genial..


----------



## ratones (Nov 9, 2015)

Buenas noches
Soy Pedro de Madrid y me presento al foro.


----------



## Anmega09 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hola soy Andrés Merchán de Bogotá y me presenro al foro, soy tecnólogo en electrónica industrial. me gusta la música y la parte de producción musical y me interesa saber sobre equipos para sonido tambien me gustaria compartir mi experiencia sobre este campo.


----------



## michel almeida (Nov 9, 2015)

hola comunidad
mi nombre y Michel Almeida
y tienen experiencia en reparaciones de ecus
Soy de Brasil y conocí el foro a través google búsqueda


----------



## quito127 (Nov 10, 2015)

Buenas mi nombre es Quito y vivo en Buenos Aires, república Argentina.
Es un placer integrar esta familia de entusiastas electrónicos.
Un abrazo en general y gracias por permitirme formar parte de esta familia.

Quito


----------



## rdiaz5000 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hola a todos me parece interesante lo expuesto en esta foro, en lo que pueda aportar lo harè con gusto...saludos


----------



## vazquezjm (Nov 11, 2015)

Buenas! Soy Jose de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Hobbista en lo que hace a la electronica, muy interesado en IoT aunque por los tiempos no pude hacer mucho mas que leer aun. Espero disfrutar el foro y sacar algunas dudas puntuales. Saludos!


----------



## tuttifrutti (Nov 11, 2015)

Hola me encontré con este foro por casualidad, excelente información en todos los sentidos, voy a seguir leyendo y si hay dudas las postearé, saludos desde Ecuador!


----------



## Abel2015 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Abelardo , me gusta la electronica y trato de aprender todo lo que pueda.  Saludos.


----------



## gvazquezs (Nov 11, 2015)

Hola, que tal, Soy Gonzalo de la ciudad de México, y estoy comenzando en este gran mundo de la electrónica.


----------



## Francisco UTS (Nov 11, 2015)

Buenas noches desde México Sonora, un saludo a todos y a los administradores y fundadores de esta página, desde pequeño me gusto mucho la electronica el saber como funcionan las cosas, por falta de dinero y otras cosas no lo habia puesto en practica, pero hoy en dia éste tema me fascina, ahora ando haciendo varios proyectos y me gusta todo lo relacionado a las electronica, espero poder aprender mucho de todos y poder ayudar con lo poco que se, se q*ue* no se mucho pero hay veces q*ue* lo mas dificil se resuelve con algo tan sencillo, bueno seria todo por el momento. ...


----------



## vapelota (Nov 12, 2015)

Soy Ariel estoy retomando electronica luego de muchos años para aprender y si puedo colaborar. Un abrazo para todos.


----------



## cmartineco (Nov 12, 2015)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Carlos me dedico a mantenimiento de computadoras personales, me interesa mucho la electrónica y la mecánica automotriz, de antemano agradezco la ayuda de todos y al mismo tiempo quedo a sus ordenes


----------



## tanakabuki09 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hola! mi nombre es Gabriel, de Argentina. me dedico a la construccion de espadas japonesas, armaduras, y cuchillos, entre otras cosas, y la electronica siempre me intereso, pero nunce pude dedicarme de lleno a eso.
por eso ahora que me estoy tomando algunos ratos para mi, encontre este foro donde quiero aprender de los que mas saben! saludos!


----------



## xarpamun (Nov 12, 2015)

Hola! Me llamo Xavier Paz, soy Licenciado en Informática y mi hobby es arreglar placas de laptop, espero poder aprender cosas o trucos y aportar con los conocimientos que poseo de electrónica.


----------



## MoxelPol (Nov 12, 2015)

Saludos desde México, soy Moxel.


----------



## agustin093 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hola, un gusto formar parte. saludos


----------



## espartero666 (Nov 13, 2015)

hola soy espartero666, soy un entusiasta de todo lo que tenga un componente electronico
estoy dispuesto a aprender , compartir y ayudar dentro de mis posibilidades.
un saludo.


----------



## Marrero (Nov 13, 2015)

Hola,soy Marrero,vivo en Cuba y soy Ingeniero en Telecomunicaciones y Electrónica, me gusta la electrónica y deseo ayudar y que me ayuden con estos temas, saludos....


----------



## mariololi (Nov 13, 2015)

Hola compañeros, espero aprender mocho de este apasionante mundo de la electrónica, saludos.


----------



## Abel2015 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hola a todos , espero encontrar mucha información sobre electronica en general porque lo necesito .Saludos


----------



## espartero666 (Nov 13, 2015)

Pues yo no he tenido mucho tiempo para ver un poco esta pagina, pero al igual que tu, tambien espero aprender, aportar dentro de lo que pueda aunque no tengo mucho tiempo.
Un saludo y bien venido


----------



## Fernando Illescas (Nov 13, 2015)

Hola, soy Luis Jiménez Illescas, del país latino donde la vívora ha engullido la cabeza del águila, aunque debiese ser al revés. Hago CAD 3d, mecánica y electrónica para hacer máquinochas. Muy divertido.  Aquí aprendiendo también. Compartiré algunos tips que creo útiles. ...


----------



## pedrotrains (Nov 14, 2015)

Buenos días!!! Me llamo Pedro tengo 31 años y soy de España, Provincia Cádiz.

Me uno a este foro para aprender y aportar, en esta rama siempre debes de estar activo.

Gracias


----------



## perrygra (Nov 15, 2015)

Hola mellamo jose-fco pero me llaman perry, fuí músico y sonorizacionmes por ello soy aficionado al sonido profesional, soy de Morales de toro Zamora España. en principio entré por los cerwin y para aprender y si puedo aportar algo lo aportaré.


----------



## DaarkBro (Nov 15, 2015)

Hola. Un placer registrarme en esta gran comunidad. Soy un usuario muy habitual de los foros. Estoy en otros en donde se hablan temas similares a la electrónica. Mi fuerte es la informática, aunque estoy empezando a adentrarme en este grandioso mundo electrónico... Muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------



## murcianico (Nov 15, 2015)

hola me llamo Paco hace muchos años que estoy desconectado de la electronica ingreso aqui para ponerme un poco al dia y ayudar en lo que me sea posible.

Un Saludo


----------



## Bionicus (Nov 15, 2015)

Muy buenas, soy Juanjo, escribiendo desde Galicia.
Estoy empezando a trastear con amplis de guitarra y equipos de sonido caseros y como todo novato, mis conocimientos del tema dejan bastante que desear. Así que aquí estoy, dispuesto a combatir mi ignorancia y ayudar en lo que pueda ;D


----------



## juliusjackson (Nov 15, 2015)

Me presento a todo el foro conmo aficcionado y estudiante, espero  aprender todo lo posible de la comunidad, gracias por estar ahí! ...


----------



## mrvn10193 (Nov 16, 2015)

Me presento, soy electrónico y me gusta mucho el area de amplificadores.
he visto muchos diagramas de amps transistorizados, pero estoy por compartirles uno hibrido (integrado y transistores) sin distorsion. -40/+40v. resultado de multiples pruebas.
Este no lo he visto jamas en internet y no se si alguien mas lo haya hecho, pero lo recomiendo.


----------



## jose abelardo (Nov 16, 2015)

hola , soy aficionado a la electronica, esta es una gran herramienta para aprender


----------



## jesuslega (Nov 16, 2015)

Hola a todos.
Estoy estudiando un BSc Mantenimiento y tengo mucho que aprender en electrónica.


----------



## BrianBach (Nov 16, 2015)

Hola a todos! Soy Brian, y me encanta la electrónica y todo lo que se puede lograr con ella.

Tengo muchas ansias de aprender.

Recién entro a esta comunidad, pero hace mucho tiempo la conozco y estoy agradecido con los topics interesantes que he podido leer!

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## robogeek (Nov 17, 2015)

Hola con todos mi nombre es Luis y siempre me encuentro desarrollando aplicaciones de electrónica, robótica o domótica y bueno deseo colaborar con mis conocimientos para ayudar con varios conceptos basicos o primordiales que se deben de tener para realizar algun proyecto, así como tambien deseo seguir aprendiendo y conociendo gente con la cual pueda desarrollar uno o varios proyectos.


----------



## walter calvente (Nov 18, 2015)

hola , trabajo en la industria y todo lo relacionado con cables y mecanismos me interesa,  me alegra ser parte de este foro y espero poder intercambiar conocimientos y opiniones , desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## lazsound (Nov 18, 2015)

Saludos soy aficionado, soy lic en ciencias computación, todo lo relacionado a sistemas operativos y programacón


----------



## Jose Fernando Aguayo (Nov 18, 2015)

Hola a todos. Soy aficionado a la Electrónica, sus trucos y practicar con cosas de aquí y de allá, jejeje.


----------



## josdan (Nov 19, 2015)

Buenos dias un saludo desde la Argentina , les agradezco mi aceptacion en este Foro


----------



## Mori Vera (Nov 19, 2015)

Hola soy de Perú, estudiante de Electrónica Industrial me gusta esta página es muy útil


----------



## abel1964 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hola, me llamo Abel.
En los años 80 estudié maestría en electrónica,  radio y televisión y relojería digital.
Aunque me dedico a otras cosas, la vida es así,  mi pasión ha sido siempre la electrónica y, como no podía ser de otra forma, sigo en contacto con ella.
He de reconocer que  no se mucho de las nuevas tecnologías pero aprendo rapido.
Ayudaré en cuento me sea posible.
Gracias por aceptarme en el foro.



Hola, soy Abel, desde Barcelona, España.
Aunque me dedico a otras cosas mis estudios iniciales, por los años 80, fue la electrónica industrial, radio y televisión y relojería. 
No conozco muy bien las nuevas tecnologías pero enlo que pueda ayudar contad conmigo.


----------



## cristian8a (Nov 20, 2015)

hola soy cristian, estudio ingenieria electronica en la utn frc. siempre que tengo alguna duda con algo google siempre me manda a este foro, me parece muy interesante y estoy dispuesto a participar aqui y ayudar en lo que pueda, saludoss


----------



## luisquizarra (Nov 20, 2015)

hola buenos dias, soy luis de mendoza tecnico en reparacion de ecus. es como la 10ma vez que tengo que dar la bienvenida..


----------



## pandiello (Nov 20, 2015)

Hola buenas, soy Pandiello, he estudiado el Grado superior de electrónica y en la actualidad me dedico a la cerrajería del automóvil, por lo tanto tengo bastante experiencia con mandos, inmos y por afición equipos de audio en automóviles sin contar embragues y tubos de escape jajaj 

soy de Gijon Asturias. 

un saludo a todos


----------



## Nelotadeo (Nov 21, 2015)

Hola, me encontré con este foro y me pareció interesante... nunca he estudiado electrónica, pero siempre me ha gustado y sé algunas cosas, creo que me puede ser de mucha utilidad mas que yo ser útil.


----------



## zfrank (Nov 21, 2015)

Hola, Gracias !!! soy tecnico hace mucho que no hago cosas practicas estoy leyendo algunos articulos y tratare de participar en el Foro


----------



## queenero27 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hola, Gracias !!! soy tecnico hace mucho que no hago cosas practicas estoy leyendo algunos articulos y tratare de participar en el Foro


----------



## medinaedwin13 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hola, soy estudiante de ingeniería , y el foro me parece muy útil por lo que espero tener la oportunidad de resolver algunas dudas como también espero que me puedan ayudar a mi.


----------



## juan goicochea (Nov 22, 2015)

hola soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica y me gusta aprender  todo sobre ello . muy buena esta pagina ayuda un montón  .saludos


----------



## malditopelado (Nov 22, 2015)

Hola, me llamo ruben,y soy un aficionado de la electronica.y es  un placer de formar parte de este foro. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## alexorcera1 (Nov 23, 2015)

hola, me llamo Alex, tengo 31 años y soy de Jaén. No tengo ni idea de electronica aunque es un tema que siempre me ha llamado la atención y siempre que me sale alguna minichapuza casera la intento resolver. Por eso estoy aqui, porque tengo una en la que me he quedado atascado.
saludos


----------



## Blondis Barrios (Nov 23, 2015)

Hola a todos soy Bñlondis Barrios me gusta laelectronica y estoy estudiando, y espero muchas de sus ayudases y tambien la dareee.e.


----------



## abdull (Nov 23, 2015)

Hola a todos mi nombre es abdiel tengo 30 años  soy de México D.F mi trabajo no tiene nada que ver con la electronica pero la verdad es que me encanta como aficionado 
Espero poder aprender mucho de ustedes solo un favor mucha paciencia  y en lo que los pueda ayudar con mucho gusto 
un cordial saludo a todos 
Y bueno manos a la obra que la electrónica no se hace sola


----------



## javomdq1977 (Nov 23, 2015)

Desde Mar del Plata. Muy buen foro


----------



## Kambalache (Nov 24, 2015)

Buenos días! Encantado de poder leeros y aprender con vosotros en este interesante mundo!

Saludos


----------



## kvm416 (Nov 24, 2015)

Buenos DIAS!!! Muy Feliz de poder Aprender cada dia algo!


----------



## oskarpp37 (Nov 24, 2015)

Saludos a tod@s. Desde siempre me ha interesado la electrónica y ahora que tengo algo más de tiempo me estoy "reciclando". Espero poder aprender mucho de vosotr@s y poder aportar algo de mis conocimientos. Un saludo


----------



## renostone (Nov 24, 2015)

Buenas tardes, soy Arturo y provengo de Chile de la ciudad de Valparáiso. Estudio Mecánica Automotriz con mención electrónica en Inacap. Soy Diyer de efectos análogos para instrumentos musicales y tengo una gran afición a la electrónica, estoy seguro de que compartiremos mucha buena vibra. Saludos a todos!


----------



## aleccel (Nov 24, 2015)

Hola
Soy Erasmo Ingeniero en Telecomunicaciones, vivo en Paraguay. Saludos a todos.


----------



## CrazyBoSS (Nov 24, 2015)

Hola,

Soy técnico de comunicaciones y seguridad, tengo suerte y en el trabajo gestionando electrónica de red que ofrece servicio a miles de usuarios.

Estoy encantado con lo que hago, pero la electrónica siempre me ha apasionado. De pequeño ya andaba jugando con LEDs, fotodiodos, condensadores... ¡menudo acuario tenía montado!

Hace unos años me compré una placa Arduino y desde entonces no paro de trastear. La protoboard se me quedó corta e he llegado a hacer mis propios circuitos impresos 

Mi sueño es hacer mi casa inteligente, pero para ello primero necesito comprarme una casa 

Espero que nos ayudemos mutuamente aunque mis conocimientos sean sólo de aficionado.

Saludos.


----------



## Alis1123 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hola, me llamo Alicia y tengo 17 años. Siempre me ha interesado mucho la tecnologia (aunque aún estoy informandome un poco sobre todo ya que en el colegio cuando dimos era todo muy básico) y es ahora cuando me han propuesto hacer un proyecto.


----------



## pepora (Nov 24, 2015)

Hola:
Mi nombre es Pedro, 54 años.
Estudios amplios de electrónico, pero principios de los 80. 
Siempre aficionado, pero desentrenado

Eso sí, muy aficionado


----------



## DonRhod (Nov 24, 2015)

Hola, soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica de la universidad de sonora en hermosillo, para los que no saben donde es hermosillo, pues bueno es parte de México, tengo casi 22 años y me queda un año para poder egresar de esta carrera. Saludos y espero me sea de utilidad este foro, eventualmente trataré de hacer aportes.


----------



## Visionario (Nov 24, 2015)

Hola a todos.
Presentándome por aquí.
Asdrubal Velásquez desde Venezuela.


----------



## Ballestero (Nov 24, 2015)

Hola soy estudiante de Telecomunicaciones de la universidad Rafael Belloso Chacin, tengo 22 años y mucha disposición para aprender cada día más un poco de electrónica.


----------



## EL DOCTOR (Nov 25, 2015)

hola a todos los compañeros de foros de electrónica, les cuento que ya tenia una cuenta pero mi correo tiene un problema y fue necesario desactivarlo y abrir un nuevo correo, por eso inicio sesión con otro correo,,, gracias a todos ustedes por sus aportes.


----------



## Manuel Ruiz (Nov 25, 2015)

Hola

Gracias por aceptarme en el foro. Espero aprender mucho.

un saludo


----------



## samuelperez (Nov 25, 2015)

Hola, me llamo Samuel, soy de Málaga, estudie electrónica pero por cuestiones laborales jamas trabaje en esto.....con lo que me gusta cacharrear.

gracias por aceptarme en el foro.


----------



## Nelotadeo (Nov 25, 2015)

Hola , soy Nelo y nunca estudié electrónica pero creo que algo se.


----------



## santiago924 (Nov 25, 2015)

buenas desde uruguay soy fanatico y aficionado de la electronica pero mas de la parte de amplificadores de potencia saludos


----------



## guerreroz17 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hola agradezco la acogida en este foro


----------



## danimarquez (Nov 25, 2015)

Hola Soy Daniel Marquez. Soy ingenierio en Sistemas HW, y estudie un diplomado en Electronica, Actualmente trabajo de ingeniero de Pruebas, y soy aficionado a la electronica

Saludos


----------



## Ratitigast11 (Nov 25, 2015)

HOla, estudio ingenieria en computación y llegué a este foro buscando ayuda para mi proyecto de análisis de sisteas y señales XD Nos dejó hacer un carrito a control remoto D: y bueno, espero encontrar aqui algo que me ayude >_<


----------



## JuanDaniel2510 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hola, Soy Juan Daniel, actualmente estoy estudiando Ingeniería Informática, y siempre he querido aprender a manejarme con la electrónica así que aquí estoy, deseoso de aprender.


----------



## enry68 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hola a todos! Soy Enrico, y me encanta la electrónica y todo lo que se puede lograr con ella.

See my page: sites.google.com/site/enry68productions/

Sorry I don't speak Espanol.

Enrico.


----------



## miguelmac (Nov 27, 2015)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Miguel, soy novato en esto de la electrónica poseo conocimientos generales y mi idea es aprender mas sobre electronica.
Si pregunto alguna pavada tenganme paciencia 

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## edissong (Nov 28, 2015)

Hola gente de forosdeeletronica, soy estudiante de Telecomunicaciones, me gusta mucho todo este tema de la electronica aunque soy muy novato en el tema,  espero poder aprender de este foro y de todos sus participantes y en algun momento aportar a este, Gracias...


----------



## lucas47 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hola a todos muy buenas tardes
Gracias por ser parte de esta comunidad ya que posibilita la ayuda a todos los tecnicos en electronica 

Soy tecnico electronico.

Saludos!!!


----------



## juampa (Nov 28, 2015)

Hola! para todos. Estoy entrando en la materia de electrónica y agradecería su ayuda en lo posible.
  saludos y muy buenas tardes para todos.


----------



## Vladisanczuk (Nov 28, 2015)

Hola, soy de argentina y soy nuevo


----------



## landis11 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hola chicos.
Me gustaría aprender y enseñar -si puedo- todo lo posible.
Gracias de antemano a todos


----------



## javomdq1977 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hola soy Javier de Mar del Plata, me gusta la electronica, en especial la parte de la radiodifusion eh incursiono debes en cuando en los arreglos basicos de los equipos hogareños....


----------



## gliserio (Nov 29, 2015)

ho9la soy gliserio de colombia , gracias por permitirme estar en este foro.


----------



## adrian621 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hola.Soy Adrián y he visto éste foro y me ha interesado mucho su contenido sobre electrónica. Espero encontrar aquí lo que necesito.


----------



## mario montenegro (Nov 29, 2015)

amigos soy Mario Montenegro soy de Guatemala es un gusto de saludarlos gracias por darme la oportunidad de pertenecer a esta comunidad y espero en su momento ser útil en algo que Dios los bendiga


----------



## vimago (Nov 30, 2015)

Hola a todos, es un gusto adherirme a ustedes, una comunidad de mucho conocimiento, espero en Dios poder contribuir y dejarme ayudar. El Altísimo Dios Omnipotente me les colme de bendiciones.


----------



## arojasb (Nov 30, 2015)

Hola a tod@s, no recuerdo si me presente, por lo que lo voy hacer ahora.
Mi nombre es Antonio Rojas, soy jubilado mi edad es 68 años, aficionado a la electrónica y al modelismo naval.
Espero pasar por aqui a menudo.
Un saludo


----------



## CiroAurel (Nov 30, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Ciro Gomez, aficionado a la electrónica,  sonido y video, ensamblador de cables usb para celulares


----------



## minjon (Nov 30, 2015)

hola!! me lamo jonathan hdz estoy empezando a relaizar proyecto industriales con microcontroladores


----------



## vachb (Dic 1, 2015)

Hola! Soy electrónico y me interesan proyectos de electrónica, cuantos más sean mejor!! También tengo unos proyectos hechos de unos pedales de guitarra eléctrica, en tener tiempo si quieren los pongo.


----------



## paraboloco (Dic 1, 2015)

Que tal soy muy aficionado a la electronica y ademas doy servicio de mantenimiento en una institucion de educacion y de forma particular me gusta estar en contacto con las personas que hablamos el mismo lenguaje y ayudarnos para resolver dudas de una manera mas rapida estoy ineresado en contribuir a
este foro y espero me saquen de algunas dudas mas adelante ya que me considero un estudiante permanente de electronica si es asi gracias y espero ser de ayuda


----------



## digital72 (Dic 1, 2015)

Soy Jose de Caracas estudie electronica y estoy comenzando en el campo de reparacion de computadoras. 
saludos


----------



## casascesar (Dic 1, 2015)

mi nombre es cesar casas - jubilado de la administración pública - agradecido por haber sido aceptado en esta comunidad - tengo conocimientos básicos de electronica y de reparacion de celulares.


----------



## DOSAHE (Dic 1, 2015)

Mi nombre es Santiago hernandez, Soy de Reynosa, Tamaulipas MX.Tengo 25 años y soy aficionado de la electronica, en sí soy programador web, android e iOS, reparo PC´s, Laptops, Telefonos celulares(Software y Hardware). Pero me atrae mucho la electronica :3. Saludos desde mexico.


----------



## jorge lara (Dic 2, 2015)

hola, soy tec, y me gusta esta pagima ,cada dia se aprende mas. gravias.


----------



## Xavier LL (Dic 2, 2015)

Hola a todos.

Mi nombre es Xavier Soy de Lleida (España) pero trabajo en Barcelona. 
Aparte de mi trabajo tambien reparo algunos equipos de audio.
Creo que este foro me será de gran ayuda y creo que tambien puedo aportar algo.

Un saludo.


----------



## FernandoVia18 (Dic 2, 2015)

Hola comunidad! Soy Fernando Via de Piura Peru estudio en SENATI electronica Industrial espero poder aportar mis conocimientos y poder aprender mucho de ustedes!


----------



## pabloportela (Dic 2, 2015)

Amigos, buenos días! Soy Pablo Portela de Buenos Aires, Argentina, Ing. Industrial (más bien poco de electrónica), con 40 años, panadero por herencia (y sangre) y una pasión por la música (soy baterista), con ella al sonido. Desde una bandeja girando un vinilo, un buen amplificador y la simpleza de unos altavoces. Mi curiosidad se focalizó en estos últimos...y por ello estoy aquí. Desde años vengo investigando, he construido algunas cuantas porquerías sin conocimiento profundo, pero estoy decidido a mejorarme (al menos algo, je!).

Nada...gracias!

Abrazo!

Pablo


----------



## joselopez (Dic 2, 2015)

muy buenas y saludos a todos, soy joselopez, con conocimientos basicos de electronica y muchas ganas de aprender de vosotros y solucionar ciertas dudas . . .


----------



## marceve76 (Dic 2, 2015)

Hola, soy Marcelo de Buenos Aires, soy un Analista de Sistemas que poco y nada sabe de electrónica sin embargo me gusta llevar a la practica los circuitos que me son de utilidad. Digamos que sería como mi hobby.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Manuel1858 (Dic 2, 2015)

Hola soy Manuel de Huelva, España, soy aficionado a las reparaciones electrónicas desde hace mucho tiempo he visto vuestros foro y me ha parecido muy interesante y útil, a si que me he registrado y he pasado a ser uno mas de vuestra comunidad.
Espero aportar y que me aportéis algo más de sabiduría.
Saludos a todos los foreros de todo el mundo.


----------



## ext0001 (Dic 2, 2015)

Buenas a todos, tarde pero bueno yo soy así, me llamo Fran, soy de Sevilla, Andalucia, mi primer amplificador lo hice en 6º de EGB, tenia 15 años claro esta era un kit, estudie a la vez que trabajaba estudios de electronica no pase del primer curso por que deje los estudios y me puse a trabajar, luego me pague estudios en tecnico radio y television a la misma vez que seguia trabajando. paso el tiempo y retome hace unos años esta maravillosa asignatura, eso si a lo que mas me gusta el audio, no lo puedo remediar. esta claro que no tengo ya la misma esponja de asimilar los conocimientos que a los 18 años, pero la pasion no ha cambiado ni un pelo, leo vuestros comentarios y me quedo con todo lo bueno que comentais, entiendo al que no llega como al que es un portento en esto, y solo os puedo dar las gracias a todos por vuestros aportes, sin reservas. aun quiera saber que paso con el compañero que consiguio hacer con transistores lo mismo que hacen con las valvulas pero que no dijo nada por temas de patentes o negocios "Fran un amigo desde Sevilla"


----------



## cesar142 (Dic 2, 2015)

Hola que tal, soy César de Argentina, entre al foro para conocer un poco sobre transferencia automática de red a inversores de corriente, para los cortes de luz que son muy frecuentes en mi localidad, como tambien algo sobre las placas arduino y manejarlas con el scratch. Así que vamos a ver si aprendo algo. Esta demás mencionar que soy un aficionado.


----------



## Cubano (Dic 3, 2015)

Hola, me llamo David, soy cubano y como muchos de ustedes son gran aficionado de la electrónica desde hace muchos años, no me carácterizo ELECTRÓNICO pero si se que soy un buen "chacharrero", saludos a todos y gracias a los creadores del sitio por tan maravilloso sitio


----------



## juanito38 (Dic 3, 2015)

Hola a todos.
Mi nombre es Juan.
Me gusta todo lo relacionado con la electrónica, aunque mis conocimientos son bastante normalitos.
Espero aprender mucho con vosotros.
Un gran saludo.


----------



## JeferssonCM (Dic 3, 2015)

Hola, soy Jefersson, estudio ingeniería electrónica, me gustaría compartir conocimientos con ustedes y también resolver mis dudas. Entre todos construimos conocimiento


----------



## jfev (Dic 4, 2015)

hola, soy jose elis estudiante de 10 semtres de ing electrónica


----------



## hel2nan (Dic 4, 2015)

Hola soy Hernán y tengo estudios en instrumentación industrial espero aprender y apoyar en  todo lo posible


----------



## VIAJERO (Dic 4, 2015)

Buen dia amigos ...Soy Demian y aqui estamos para aprender y compartir experienciasy  tecnicas
Un saludo desde la ciudad de las Montañas Monterrey NL


----------



## LeoAlonsoS (Dic 4, 2015)

Que tal mi nombre es Leonardo Alonso estudiante de Ingenieria en Computacion en la ESIME Culhuacan del IPN espero poder apoyar y aprender de todos


----------



## metmathos (Dic 6, 2015)

Hola, soy Matias de Argentina, pero poder aprender de todos y tambien poder enseñar lo poco que se, pero con el tiempo espero mejorar mucho mas. Gracias al foro y a todos!!


----------



## patrolero (Dic 6, 2015)

Ante todo un saludo para todos los foreros.
Aunque ya hace tiempo que me registre, no había presentado en el foro.

Me gusta la electrónica mucho, aunque por falta de tiempo pues no he podido dedicarle el tiempo que se necesita.

Acabe un curso de electrónica y microelectrónica, pero hace tanto tiempo que prácticamente he olvidado todo.

Hace unos meses decidí retomar esta afición, y ponerme las pilas para hacer unos proyectos que tengo en mente.

Espero encontrar por aquí la ayuda que necesite, y por lo que leo por aquí estoy convencido de ello.

Gracias por la acogida y manos a la obra.

SALUDOS


----------



## nuvistor (Dic 7, 2015)

Hola,mi nombre es Mateo,soy de un pueblo de Córdoba-España,trabajo como técnico en reparaciones de equipos electronicos e informaticos ya hace tiempo,pero me sigue gustando la eléctronica y cada día que pasa aprendo nuevas cosas de este mundo tan interesante,espero seguir aprendiendo y como no ofreciendo a todos mi humilde experiencia,gracias y saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## cerraduras (Dic 7, 2015)

hola a tod@s , soy virgen en esto de la electrónica y quiero aprender algo, jejeje, os leeré vuestros logros personales  y seguro aprendo mucho, gracias de antemano, bueno soy cerrajero y si puedo ayudaros en algo decírmelo, un saludo


----------



## wjimenez (Dic 8, 2015)

Hola, soy Wagner Jimenez, me gusta la electrónica y la programación, trabajo en la fabricación de inversores DC-AC de varias capacidades.


----------



## Kelvin Gonzalez Amador (Dic 9, 2015)

Hola soy Kelvin Construi un brazo robotico antropomorfico imitador de movimietos. 
Veanlo en Youtube y me cuentan que les parece el video se llama : "Construccion Brazo Robotico Imitador por Kelvin Gonzalez"

Hola soy Kelvin Construi un brazo robotico antropomorfico imitador de movimietos. 
Veanlo en Youtube y me cuentan que les parece el video se llama : "Construccion Brazo Robotico Imitador por Kelvin Gonzalez"



Hola a todos mi nombre es kelvin Gonzalez y construi un brazo robotico imitador de movimientos 100% con materiales reciclados... 

si quieren ver el proyecto vallan a youtube y coloquen "Construccion Brazo Robotico Imitador por Kelvin Gonzalez "


----------



## pedro zambrano (Dic 9, 2015)

Hola soy Pedro de Peru estos a sus ordenes en lo que conosca.
gracias


----------



## ingcivic (Dic 9, 2015)

Hola soy Domingo, Gracias a la pagina y toda la gente que la frecuenta por la ayuda y colaboración.


----------



## Zkkorp (Dic 9, 2015)

hola, soy rene estudiante de  ing mecatrónica


----------



## cocalero (Dic 10, 2015)

hola soy cristobal, ingeniero electrico y estoy aprendiendo a hacer cosas para mi guitarra


----------



## APOLONIO ROJAS (Dic 11, 2015)

Hola me llamo Apolonio Rojas de Mèxico D.F,tengo 60 años reparo equipos de soldar por arco elèctrico tipo Inversor,mi principal interes es estar al dia en cuanto a los avances tecnologicos en el area Electronica q*ue* oportunamente se trantan en el foro y participar en las discusiones tecnicas q*ue* se generan en el mismo.


----------



## draker (Dic 11, 2015)

Hola, me llamo Héctor, soy de Tuxtla Gutierrez, Chiapas, soy ISC y me dedico a programar en Delphi, pero siempre me llamo la atención la electronica, asi que he decidido aprender.


----------



## ivananh (Dic 11, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Ivan. Soy estudiante de Ingenieria en Computacion en el IPN y lic en Actuaria por la UNAM. Espero poder contribuir en este foro. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## gabocrm111 (Dic 11, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Gabriel, el año que viene empiezo a estudiar ingeniería electrónica, soy de Costa Rica y espero poder aprender junto a todos ustedes. Gracias!


----------



## Zerusbm (Dic 11, 2015)

Hola soy técnico en reparación y armado de pc y algo de electrónica estoy comenzando en la electrónica en marzo arranco el curso nuevo a full de electrónica me gustaría ser parte de la comunidad y evacuar algunas dudas desde ya muchas gracias a todos saludos Zerus =)


----------



## beto100k (Dic 12, 2015)

Hola! Soy estudiante de ingenieria electromecanica, actualmente llevo el curso de electronica 2, y es muy interesante.
Saludos desde Costa Rica.


----------



## Juan Audio (Dic 12, 2015)

Hola no entiendo mucho el sistema del foro .Aquí van los datos de tweter fostex y también Foster 
que venían sueltos en cajas grandes. Sin más saludos.


----------



## MarcosPecoraro (Dic 12, 2015)

Hola a todos ... nuevo en este tema , espereo aprender un poco
y gracias por dejarme participar


----------



## alnafod (Dic 14, 2015)

Saludos a todos, me interesa mucho este foro y espero poder aprender mucho de ustedes.


----------



## kevinnj (Dic 14, 2015)

hola, mi nombre es kevin vasquez  un aficionado a la electrónica, estoy feliz por ser parte de esta comunidad tan trabajadora.


----------



## javercab (Dic 16, 2015)

hola, mi nombre es javier, trabajo en un taller de electronica, espero poder aprender mucho de los miembros de este foro y si puedo colaborar con algo de este fascinante mundo con mucho gusto estoy a la orden, un saludo a todos desde asuncion paraguay


----------



## jerzybujnowicz (Dic 16, 2015)

Jestem z Polski , moje zainteresowania skupiają się wokół elektroakustyki i sprzętu audio.


----------



## valro (Dic 16, 2015)

hola soy valro. Formacion en matematicas y programación. Espero aprender mucho de todos ustedes. Aportaré lo poco que vaya sabiendo de este apasionante mundo de la electronica. Saludos desde España.


----------



## JOCKI (Dic 16, 2015)

hola buen dia soy jocki y espero aprender mucho con ustedes¡¡


----------



## alejandro1111984 (Dic 16, 2015)

Hola, soy Alejandro y de electrónica se poco y nada (lo que te enseñan en el técnico) pero es algo que me encanta y en mis ratos libres me gusta leer. Espero poder aprender muchísimo y aunque entré muchas veces al foro (sin registrarme) decidí dar el salto y registrarme.
Gracias por postear toda esta valiosa información y dejarla al alcance de los mortales.


----------



## wiersisa (Dic 16, 2015)

buenas tardes amigos del foro mis saludos a todos desde ecuador  su servidor William silva se algo de electrónica y estoy seguro que en este foro aprenderé mas gracias a todos por no ser egoístas


----------



## Motry (Dic 16, 2015)

Buenas a tod@s !! Soy Jose y estudié electronica hace ya unos años y me gustaría refrescar cosas y aprender y ayudar en lo que se pueda.

Encantado de estar por aquí


----------



## toni78 (Dic 18, 2015)

Hola soy Toni y me gustaría muchísimo aprender electrónica. Es algo que siempre quise hacer pero que hasta hoy no me había planteado en serio. Decidí estudiar maquinas y herramientas y ahora soy fresador moldista de CNC. Pero También soy músico y el querer aprender electrónica quiero que me sirva para poder hacer mis propios pedales de efectos o reparar mi propio equipo. Así que un saludo a todos y ya estoy deseando aprender de vosotros, y en todo lo que yo os pueda ayudar pues ya sabéis... sin problema


----------



## Newton0384 (Dic 18, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Nadir, Soy egresado de la carrera de Electronica, espero poder ayudar al foro como tambien ayudarme, saludos desde Santa Cruz de la Sierra - Bolivia


----------



## olrodriguezv (Dic 18, 2015)

Mi nombre es Oscar Luis Rodriguez, soy aficionado a la electronica y deseo aprender mas sobre el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## random007 (Dic 18, 2015)

Hola compañeros, mi nombre es Williams. 

Soy un Informático avanzado con conocimientos intermedios de Electrónica, me uní a este foro para solventar algunas de mis dudas del día a día y para aprender un poco más de ustedes y quizás ayudarlos en un futuro.

Me gusta mucho el foro y la amplia comunidad que posee ojalá y me divierta mucho!


----------



## MaxBlack (Dic 19, 2015)

Hola, soy MaxBlack, estudio ingeniería electrónica, me gustaría compartir conocimientos con ustedes y también resolver mis dudas.*
Saludos a todos.: D


----------



## f10 (Dic 19, 2015)

Buenas me presento. Espero aprender mucho aqui.

Saludos


----------



## Mauro DB (Dic 19, 2015)

Gracias por aceptarme !!


----------



## warsound (Dic 19, 2015)

hola gracias por aceptar y estar en el foro salu2


----------



## nupena (Dic 20, 2015)

hola soy oscar de Montevideo uruguay, he estudiado un curso básico sobre electrónica por que es muy interesante, por el momento lo tomo como un hobby, que tengan todos una feliz navidad.


----------



## gustavo dominguez (Dic 20, 2015)

Hola buenos días soy Gustavo dominguez  de México distrito federal  soy electromecánico trabajo en un lugar llamado tapón corona  hacen las plastitapas de los refrescos y cervezas de varios lugares del mundo. Pero mi afición es el audio profesional ya he echó varios diseños y gracia a uds  me an funcionado orita estoy por  hacer  mi proyecto de. Mi audio para mis. Fiestas. Esperó conoserte gente de muchos lados. O amigos del DF saludos y suerte chao


----------



## roland29 (Dic 20, 2015)

hola soy Rolando Ortiz de Coahuila Mexico y soy tecnico en electronica principalmente en radio amateur
y comunicaciones incursionando ahora en el campo de las computadoras de vehiculos de servicio de transporte de carga (ECM ICU ECU y similare)


----------



## Angelsat (Dic 20, 2015)

Hola soy Angel y soy tecnico electro-mecanico de maquinaria industrial, estudie electronica  hace ya muchos años pero con el tiempo se me a ido olvidando y estoy repasando para actualizarme, ya que en esto nunca se acaba de aprender, jejeje.
Estoy aqui para aprender y si puedo aportar yo tambien pues encantado.
Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## iQuimiCAD (Dic 20, 2015)

Saludos desde peru
hice mi primer aòrte en controladores
he dejado un software
Saluos amigos,
Aqui les traigo la version gratiuta del iQuimiCAD2015
Esta version fue liberada el 20-122-2015
Ahora puede hacer control de procesos con ARDUINO
de manera rapida y facil, sin saber mucho sobre programacion.

Gracias por la atencion

No me dejan colocar links pero en youtube colocar:
para ver la instalacion:
iQuimiCAD 2015 descarga instalacion gratuito SCADA con ARDUINO

para ver una demostracion: Aqui otro video del control de procesos con ARDUINO
iQuimiCAD Control de procesos con Arduino


----------



## medinajg (Dic 20, 2015)

buenas noches, mi nombre es jose medina, soy tecnico aprendiz de electronica, soy de venezuela. espero poder aclarar algunas dusdas que tengo sobre la materia, saludos.


----------



## carlos flores capacitor (Dic 21, 2015)

saludos a todos soy Carlos, de Bolivia, una saludazo cordial a todos


----------



## NACHOCOLORES (Dic 21, 2015)

Gracias a todos por este foro,entre todos nos ayudamos a sacar adelante nuestros emprendimientos. gracias nuevamente.



Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Educ (Dic 21, 2015)

Mi nombre es Eduardo Patzi, soy aficionado a la electronica y deseo aprender mas sobre el tema.

Saludos


----------



## oces (Dic 21, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es César, soy de Argentina, estudio programación y realizo trabajos en reparación de computadoras.
Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## flaco3 (Dic 21, 2015)

Saludos a todos, Mi nombre es Sebastian de Argentina, me encanta el foro, y con ganas de aprender.


----------



## Lombigil (Dic 21, 2015)

Saludos a todos soy estudiante de Ing. Electronica. Me apasiona la electronica, realizo circuitos de audio (por ejemplo mi pedales para mi lira) hasta domotica en mi casa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 21, 2015)

saludos a y bienvenidos a todos los nuevos integrantes 
siempre es bueno ver nuevos compañeros'


----------



## carlos369 (Dic 22, 2015)

Hola que tal saludos a todos, me pongo a disposición de los que pueda ayudar, estoy aquí para aprender y apoyar en lo que pueda.

Saludos.


----------



## jmagui46 (Dic 22, 2015)

Hola mi nombre es jose magui soy tecnico en telecomunicaciones trabajo con trasmisores de tv analogica y tv digital un saludo cordial a todos ...


----------



## MaxBlack (Dic 23, 2015)

Hola que tal saludos a todos, Feliz Navidad


----------



## AsRol (Dic 23, 2015)

Desde Perú ...Salu*dos* amigos.. me llamo Rolando y estoy en *é*ste foro *por* que quiero aprender de Uds.


----------



## qwertoni (Dic 23, 2015)

Hola, me llamo Toni y no se mucho de electronica, pero me gusta enrear con cosillas siempre y buscando he caido en este foro. A ver cuanto aprendemos todos de todos  
Saludos y feliz navidad!


----------



## jmulazzi (Dic 24, 2015)

Gracias a todos y espero su ayuda para solucionar mis dudas en el campo de la electronica ya que soy nuevo


----------



## joputan (Dic 24, 2015)

Hola, soy Juan, Ingeniero C en telecomunicaciones, manejo temas en señales debiles en general, Telefonia en general, camaras, etc.


----------



## Luis Velez (Dic 24, 2015)

Buenas tardes, cordial saludo a todos los integrantes del foro, y hago extensivo a sus familias, que la bendición de Dios este con ustedes. Una feliz navidad y prospero año 2016


----------



## almega (Dic 25, 2015)

Buenas noches a todos. mi nombre es alvaro y me encanta la electronica. Estoy seguro de que aqui encontrare respuesta a millones de preguntas que me surgen a diario. Espero poder aportar mis pequeñisimos conocimientos y adquirir muchisimos al pertenecer  a este fantastico foro. Aprovecho para desearos a todos unas felices fiestas. Saludos y gracias de ante mano a todos los miembros.


----------



## DUOMECANICO (Dic 25, 2015)

Cordial saludo aprender


----------



## Uroboros (Dic 26, 2015)

Buenas a tod@s, soy estudiante en ingeniería electrónica y automática, espero que este foro me pueda ayudar en mis montajes, practicas, trabajos... y yo también poder ayudar siempre que pueda.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## cerraja17 (Dic 26, 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es Gonzalo; soy Físico aunque mi verdadera pasión es la electrónica sobre todo la reparación. Espero ser de utilidad entre vosotros.
Feliz Navidad a todos.


----------



## JOSIASLIMA (Dic 26, 2015)

Ola muito obrigado por me aceitarem eu sou louco por amplificadores e estou a procura de conhecimento e desenvolvimento pessoal espero poder contribuir com o grupo muito obrigado


----------



## cristobal822chile (Dic 26, 2015)

Hola, me llamo Cristobal soy de chile, vivo en la hermosa ciudad de viña del mar !!

soy un aficionado a la electrónica desde mu pequeño, estuve retirado del tema un par de años pero ahora retome con mucho entusiasmo y ganas espero me puedan ayudar en mis consultas.

muchas gracias

Saludos !!


----------



## ANIBAL MOYA (Dic 27, 2015)

Hola a todos ! Mi nombre es Anibal Moya vivo en Venezuela Puerto la Cruz Estado Anzoategui.
Soy Tecnico en Electrotecnia y aparte me gusta la electronica, me gustaria refrescar algunos temas basicos de la electronica, gracias por formar parte de este grupo tan Genial.... saludos


----------



## Leonfer (Dic 27, 2015)

Hola, hola Comunidad electrónica, Un afectuoso saludo a todos y cada uno (me incluyo) de los hacen parte a este gran foro  🗣  Y pues estoy verdaderamente feliz de ingresar y poder compartir lo poquito que se y es en serio pues apenas empiezo en esto pero al igual que vos me apasiona y gusta tanto que por eso llegue al foro espero poder ayudar y aprender pues siempre aprende uno cosas nuevas cada dia, Feliz Navidad y Prospero año nuevo.


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 27, 2015)

Me registré hace varios años, pero no recuerdo haberme presentado nunca, así que ahí vamos, jajaja. 

Hola a todos, soy Miguel Espinoza, tengo 29 años y soy de Chile. Estudié electrónica industrial (2003-2004) en la educación media o secundaria como le dicen en otros países. Luego seguí los estudios en electrónica con mención en microprocesadores (2005-2006) en un Instituto Técnico Superior que había acá.

Distintas circunstancias de la vida me alejaron de la electrónica y me llevaron a explotar otros talentos que desconocía de mi mismo. Entré a la universidad y actualmente soy cientista político y me he especializado en temas de análisis internacional, sobre todo en lo referido a Medio Oriente.

Pese a mi actual profesión, nunca me he alejado de la electrónica, ni ella se ha alejado de mi, jajaja. Pero pese a esto, no se puede negar que ando muy "oxidado" con las nuevas tecnologías o técnicas de reparación. Sin embargo, igual me defiendo y estoy dispuesto a aprender y aportarles dentro de lo que me acuerdo.

En fin, estoy a sus órdenes.

Un saludo a toda la comunidad .


----------



## daevis360 (Dic 27, 2015)

hola amigos, me presento soy Juan D, estudio electronica, y pues espero poder aportar algo a la comunidad!!!!!!!!

Salu2


----------



## JOSIASLIMA (Dic 28, 2015)

ola companheiro sou josiaslima sou apaixonado por amplificadores gostei muito dos projetos e espero poder ajudar com algo util obrigado


----------



## etigac (Dic 28, 2015)

hola a la comunidad de electrónicos , mi nombre es etienne gachon , soy de chile , soy fanatico de la electrónica sobre todo lo que tiene que ver con audio (amplificadores , gabinetes de audio etc.) . les  agradesco haberme permitido estar en esta pagina ya que saca harto de apuros . les doy un sincero saludos a todos y cada uno de los participantes .


----------



## JulioAponte (Dic 28, 2015)

Buenas tardes, llevo desde el año 1976 en esto de la electrónica y prefiero lo analógico aunque sin renunciar a lo digital. Internet nos abre un mundo posibilidades al disponer de esquemas, datasheets, componentes y foros de consulta instantáneos. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## yojoda (Dic 28, 2015)

hola a todos mi nombre es miguel contreras tengo 50 años, por lo poco que he leído soy como casi el abuelo, bueno puedo servir de mascota jajajajaja. Soy fanático de la electrónica, no la estudie como tal, me considero una persona autodidacta y esto de la electrónica me fascina . las cosas locas que hago las hago solo para mi , no se las recomiendo a nadie.Me uní a este majestuoso grupo por que me encanta  aprender de los que saben. aportes no creo aportar algo nuevo o bueno pero aqui estoy y muchas gracias por aceptarme.
Att Miguel contreras


----------



## loquillo76 (Dic 28, 2015)

Hola Spy Christian de Argentina Zona Sur , soy tecnico en electronica pero actualmente trabajo en sistemas , me gusta mucho el aeromodelismo , y todo lo que implique por eso quiero hacer un proyecto propio de armar un RC desde Cero , espero que me puedan ayudar como ayudar a todos!!!
lo que precicen aca estamos 
Sls


----------



## kingpyro (Dic 28, 2015)

pues aquí estamos he estudiado ing electrónica por 5 años y nunca dejando de aprender cosas desarrollando proyectos...


----------



## miguel angel ebrart (Dic 28, 2015)

hola soy aficionado a la electronica y espero poder aprender mas y ayudar si esta en mis conocimientos.
mellamo miguel angel


----------



## Cantero (Dic 28, 2015)

Hola compañeros, soy Cantero. Me uno al foro para ayudar en todo lo que pueda, actualmente estoy acabando mis estudios, Grado superior de Mantenimiento Electrónico. Saludos


----------



## data24 (Dic 28, 2015)

Estimado Amigos

Es grato poder participar en el foro, soy Ing. Electrónico.

Saludos


----------



## DiegoCanonB (Dic 28, 2015)

Hola comunidad, Soy estudiante de ingenieria en mecatrónica cualquier duda de intefaces java arduino se las puedo responder.


----------



## SkualO1 (Dic 29, 2015)

Buenas, un nuevo integrante más en este foro. Soy aficionado a la electrónica y me he unido con el fin de aprender. Suelo leer más que participar, pero siempre que pueda ayudar lo haré. 

Saludos.


----------



## nacionast (Dic 29, 2015)

Buenas. Aficionado de cuarta y mucha curiosidad por el tema. Nacion asturiana. Saludos


----------



## arios (Dic 30, 2015)

hola  a todos del foro, estoy dispuesto a aprender de ustedes y compartir mis conocimentos con ustedes.


----------



## frank1508 (Dic 30, 2015)

Hola amigos, hace años que estoy frecuentando de manera ocasional el foro para encontrar alternativas de respuestas a las preguntas que se presentan en el trabajo electrónico.Soy de Colombia y en la zona donde vivo este oficio "se trabaja con las uñas" como decims por acá. Espero aprender y colaborar, gracias por su aceptación.


----------



## borjadeluxe (Dic 31, 2015)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Borja
soy aficionado a la electronica y deseo aprender mas con vosotros


----------



## trycomax666 (Dic 31, 2015)

Lombigil dijo:


> Saludos a todos soy estudiante de Ing. Electronica. Me apasiona la electronica, realizo circuitos de audio (por ejemplo mi pedales para mi lira) hasta domotica en mi casa



soy asd y soy aficionado a la electronica un saludo a todos los miembros


----------



## DealTech (Dic 31, 2015)

Saludos, a todos soy aficionado de la electrónica, quiero aprender mas y aportar con mi experiencia. Gracias


----------



## OSS1 (Dic 31, 2015)

Un saludo cordial para todas las personas que integran este maravilloso foro, seguidor del mismo desde el 2009 hasta este momento que decido realizar mi primer mensaje en el foro con la presentación. Bueno me presento: mi nombre es Oscar Bautista soy de Venezuela, desde que tengo memoria ingrese a la electrónica por curiosidad cuando tenia 9 años fue gracias a un suplemento de la prensa local que tenia por nombre Pirulin, en este suplemento se encontraba un espacio llamado "La Pagina del Resorte" de allí varios articulos tipo "Mac giver" en los que podias implementar un mini cuchillo tipo sierra con la hoja de segueta y un pedazo de manguera hasta realizar herramientas boy scout, de momento empezaron a publicar artículos relacionados con la electrónica comenzando con resistencias y algunos transistores me llamo la atención por la parte animada de los mismos usándolos como los narradores, bueno en fin que me lleno de tanta curiosidad en desarmar lo que se encontrara en mi camino. A la espera de una oportunidad cuando mi madre echo a la basura aquel viejo radio AM-SW con carcasa de semicuero debido a que no sonó mas, tal era mi emoción por desarmarlo que me encerré en mi habitación para comenzar la segunda autopsia de un dispositivo (la primera fue con un reloj despertador el que traía la gallinita picadora, me mato la curiosidad, despues de desarmarlo ya no sirvio mas y al otro dia me esperaba la buena tanda de mi madre al saber que su despertador ya no servia jejeje) los correasos no me impidieron a seguir curioseando esta vez tenia luz verde de momento empiezo a destapar aquel radiecillo y para mi sorpresa me encuentro aquella ciudad con auto"pistas", "cisternas" capacitores, "personas flacas y gordas" Resistencias y condensadores cerámicos, "el helicoptero" condensador sintonizador... Imaginación de un muchachito!!! jejeje, y al analizar la placa noto un cable suelto, precisamente el de la mini bocina, surge la duda de donde rayos iba el cablecito de color verde!, pude observar que los demás cables iban soldados haciendo una bolita de estaño en su conexión y por ende fui buscando una bolita que no tuviera cable, Eureka! existía ese punto donde se lograba ver unos pelillos de cobre, ahora surgía una cuestión: ¿como se solda el cable?.... hasta aqui esa pequeña historia de mis comienzos, si les interesa la sigo contando jajaja, segui siempre incursionando en el mundo de la electrónica observando como se presentaba en todos los campos, mi curiosidad me llevo a conocerla de manera empirica pero a su vez comense a leer revistas en ese entonces a la que tenia acceso "Saber Electrónica" y el famoso libro de reemplazos ECG (lo lei completo de comienzo a fin unas varias veces para conocer a fondo los componentes electrónicos) luego apareció el curso de cekit "Luces y Sonido" un curso muy completo donde podías armar amplificadores desde el mas chico 8W hasta el mas potente 200W y varios juegos de luces, también incluía conceptos prácticos y algo de historia electronica. Este curso me costo varias meriendas ya que lo fui comprando con lo que me daban mis padres para asistir a la escuela, doy gracias al Dios Verdadero y a mi Madre que me dieron el apoyo para seguir adelante en este mundo de la electronica, Soy egresado de la Escuela Técnica Industrial de San Cristobal, no quise ingresar a la Universidad por lo tanto me dedique a investigar y mas cuando existe esta valiosa Herramienta del Internet de verdad esta ha sido mi universidad, no quiero ser llamado Ingeniero por tener un diploma sino porque de veraz existe ese ingenio en realizar las cosas, gracias a la investigación personal he desarrollado varias habilidades a parte de la electrónica otros campos que van desde carpinteria hasta Ingeniería Mecánica, mencionando que entre las herramientas mas poderosas se encuentran la HUMILDAD y la HONESTIDAD, estas siempre te abrirán las puertas a muchos lugares... En fin esta es una porción de mi historia en el Maravilloso mundo de la electrónica les doy gracias a todos ustedes los que forman este foro del que me complace pertenecer y animo a seguir investigando, aprendiendo y haciendo.

“Que todo hombre coma y realmente beba y vea el bien por todo su duro trabajo. Es el don de Dios.” (Eclesiastés 3:13.)


----------



## calvitoelectrico (Ene 1, 2016)

Un Calido y Sincero Saludos a Todos LOs Mienbros De Esta Comunidad, a Los Moderadores Y Demas Responsables de Mantener Dicho Foro 1000 x1000 ,Soy Cesar Vasquez. Tecnico En Electricidad Residencial
e Industrial,CASI TECNICO en ELECTRONICA BASICA pero Mi Pasion Es La Electronica De La Cual He Aprendido Bastante en Esta Hermosa Comunidad A La Cual Gratamente Pertenezco Y De La Cual Me
Siento Plenamente Orgullozo,
Ojala La Hubiese Conocido Antes en Mis Tiempos Mozos (Cuando era Joven) Gracias Por Todo Y Adelante..........


----------



## kordenkurt (Ene 2, 2016)

hola! 

yo soy aficionado al radio control, pero la electrónica también esta incluida en estos trastos y espero poder aprender y sacarle el máximo jugo 

un saludo


----------



## Francv (Ene 2, 2016)

Buenas a todos! Me presento, me llamo Fran, soy de Estepona y soy aficionado a la electronica desde hace poco asi que me suscribo a este foro para consultar dudas y preguntas y yo para responder aunque de momento se poco, bueno es un placer compartir con vosotros esta afición! Un saludo a todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2016)

.​ 
¡ Bienvenidos todos los Nuevos Participantes !​ 

​ 

.​


----------



## kevinnj (Ene 2, 2016)

hola 
saludos cordiales con todos
 yo soy aficionado a la electronica digital, pero todo lo que es electronica en general me gusta. y me siento augusto ser parte de esta comunidad

saludos.


----------



## Hatuey (Ene 2, 2016)

Hola 
Me presento , me gusta la electronica pero estoy empezando desde cero, espero poder crecer junto a ustedes y poder aportar mi granito de arena.
Saludos


----------



## quisote (Ene 2, 2016)

Hola! Soy Quisote, soy técnico de equipos electrónicos de consumo, técnico en instalaciones eléctricas y automáticas, y gran fan de la electrónica y el sonido, espero aprender mucho con vosotros 

Un saludo!


----------



## fotalorap (Ene 3, 2016)

hola a  todos que tengan un feliz año, mi nombre es fotalorap, me dedico a reparar fotocopiadoras, duplicadores y tambien me dedico a los carros todo lo eléctrico y sistemas de inyeccion en lo que pueda colaborar con mucho gusto.
saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 4, 2016)

*Bienvenidos a Foros de Electrónica.*
* Que tengan un estupendo año 2016*

* Les deseo mucha suerte en todos sus proyectos.*​


----------



## Davidsape12s (Ene 4, 2016)

Hola amigos, encantado de estar en este maravilloso foro, soy estudiante de teleco grado medio y loco de la electrónica, la tecnología y sobre todo de la radio, a disfrutar amigos espero ir conociendoos a todos y que podamos ayudarnos, 73's amigos.


----------



## nelju10 (Ene 4, 2016)

Mi nombre es Nelson Julian Fayolle y vivo en Bs As Argentina. 
Tengo 34 años y bastante conocimiento en electronica entre otros.
Esta excelente el foro y ojala siga asi.
Los felicito.


----------



## PONJA (Ene 4, 2016)

Hola Amigos del FORO, mi nombre es Ernesto Renato Beltran, vivo en Argentina Provincia de Tucuman en la Localidad de Lastenia. Soy Tecnico en Radio y Television, bueno es el Certificado que me dieron, tambien trabajo en una Escuela Técnica y al igual que la mayoría, nos une la pasión de la Electronica. Y recien desde el año pasado estoy incursionando en la reparcion de este tipo de Televisores LCD y LED. Espero no cansarlos con mis preguntas por este tema, jeje y si desaparesco por un tiempo, no me extrañen porque me fui de vacaciones, jajaja.
FELIZ AÑO NUEVO PARA TODOS Y LES DESEO SALUD, TRABAJO Y BENDICIONES PARA ESTA GRAN FAMILIA Y SUS FAMILIAS. SALUDOS........!!!


----------



## ramonmayedo (Ene 4, 2016)

Hola a todos, me llamo Ramón Mayedo soy Ingeniero en Automática, llevo poco tiempo de graduado y me pasión es la pogramación y la electrónica. He consultado algunas dudas en el foro y veo mucha ingeniosidad y laboriosidad por parte de todos. Es bueno saber que hay tantas personas buenas que comparten sus conocimientos en fe de ayudarse mutuamente. Felicidades a todos por este nuevo año.


----------



## ELGRA (Ene 4, 2016)

HOLA MUNDO !!! 
(No es una frase muy original que digamos) 

Sirva de todas formas para saludar a todos el NUEVO AÑO 2016 y augurar buenos circuitos !!!

     Hasta pronto !!!!


----------



## alberto hdez (Ene 4, 2016)

Hola a Todos hermano todos en este foro de electronica...

Estaremos por aqui compartiendo y buscando sugerencias

gracias


----------



## maxmadin (Ene 5, 2016)

Que tal mucho gusto, eta comunidad es grandiosa y espero poder ayudarlos me encanta la electrónica pero soy un novato lo que se lo debo a la comunidad.


----------



## jlgm66 (Ene 5, 2016)

Hola, soy de Toledo me llamo Jose y no tengo nada que ver con la electronica, lo unico que me gusta mucho y nunca he tenido tiempo de aprender.
Un saludo


----------



## altusalbo (Ene 5, 2016)

Hola, me llamo Aurelio y soy aficionado a la electrónica, ingresé en el foro hace unos meses; no habia hecho la presentación, aprobecho mediante este mensaje para saludar cordialmente a los componentes de este magnífico foro y desearles feliz año 2016. Espero que pasemos buenos ratos y aumentemos los conocimientos, en adelante.


----------



## gakole (Ene 5, 2016)

Hola a todos ingrese ya hace un par de años y nunca hice la presentación!!! Hola Gracias y buen 2016!!! esperando aportar y encontrar respuestas y soluciones...!!!Saludos a Todos!!!


----------



## Charchazo (Ene 5, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Christian, soy de Chile y soy nulo en electricidad 
Quiero aprender un poco mas sobre esto ya que estudio Ingenieria Informatica.
Un saludo cordial a todos y feliz año


----------



## Daron (Ene 5, 2016)

Hola a todos  Soy Dario de Buenos Aires, Argentina, apasionado de la electrónica  Estoy cursando las últimas materias de Ingeniería en Electrónica. Les mando un saludo a todos y un deseo de un buen comienzo de año


----------



## onda cuadrada (Ene 6, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy Leonardo de México 
estoy en el nivel de Preparatoria con especialidad de Mecatronica 
me interesa todo sobre la electronica 
Saludos a todos y tengan un buen inicio de año.


----------



## kevinnj (Ene 6, 2016)

hola:
soy KEVIN, me gusta el estudio de la electronica en todos sus aspectos tanto teórico como practico.

saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2016)

.

¡ Bienvenidos todos los Nuevos Participantes !





.​


----------



## joanvipa (Ene 6, 2016)

hola a todos.. mi nombre es jose , soy de Venezuela , desde pequeño me ha interesado la electrónica , aunque nunca me dedique de lleno a tal profesion , sino a otra cosa. siempre he tenido el gusanito de la electrónica dándome vueltas por ahí
y hoy que estoy con un poco mas de tiempo en mi vida quiero volver y tomarlo como un hobby , me he puesto a la tarea de construir un amplificador a válvulas e ir aprendiendo en el proceso, bueno espero contar con su ayuda de antemano GRACIAS. ...


----------



## dvalle (Ene 6, 2016)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Diego y soy de España, actualmente estoy realizando estudios de telecomunicaciones.
Me interesa mucho la automatización mediante a PLC´s y la domotica en general.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## facevedo001 (Ene 7, 2016)

Hola, Mi nombre es Francisco Acevedo y me gusta todo lo relacionado con los inventos, por eso ando por aqui para intercambiar Ideas.... Saludos coordiales a Todos desde La Paz, B.C.Sur Mexico


----------



## tmv26 (Ene 7, 2016)

Hola , mi nombre es tobias , soy de entre rios argentina .
Soy miembro desde el 2009 pero recien estoy haciendo mi presentacion , soy fanatico de la electronica por lo que el foro es una gran herramienta de consulta para los que no la tenemos tan clara en algunos temas y ayuda mucho a la hora de sacarse las dudas , asi que a seguir con el foro 
Un saludo a todos los participantes


----------



## joseh94 (Ene 8, 2016)

Hola a todos compañeros!
soy estudiante de ingeniería industrial electrónica y automática y he estado buscando un foro para compartir mis opiniones y mis dudas y éste es el mejor que he encontrado con diferencia.

Un saludo a todos !


----------



## Adryan (Ene 8, 2016)

Hola amigos como están, mi nombre es Adrian, soy Peruano, estudié electrónica, pero por cosas de la vida estuve trabajando en el área eléctrica, que también me gusta, la tecnología avanza rápidamente y hay muchas cosas que aprender a cada momento.
Un abrazo a todos


----------



## javier8 (Ene 9, 2016)

hola amigos como estan he ingresado para aprender un poco de electronica y otros aspectos que me puedan brindar mi nombre es javier soy colombianos.


----------



## francasa18 (Ene 9, 2016)

Un saludo para todos, mi nombre Francisco soy auxiliar electrónico, me gusta mucho este foro y espero aprender mucho con vosotros. Soy de Vigo


----------



## moler (Ene 9, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> .​
> ¡ Bienvenidos todos los Nuevos Participantes !​
> 
> ​
> ...



Hola trabajo como técnico en electrónica, mi fuerte es la reparación de equipos electrónicos de consumo, como placas de portátil, placas de TV, tablets, móviles, etc.
Espero poder compatir con todos vosotros buenos momentos y aportes.
Un saludo.


----------



## herychemo (Ene 9, 2016)

Que tal todos ! Mi Nombre es Heriberto Reyes, Estudio una Ingeniería en Tecnologías de información Y comunicaciones en México, seguido visitaba el foro con dudas ocasionales, así que decidí crear mi cuenta para participar más activamente en el, Saludos a todos !


----------



## HLL (Ene 9, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy Hilario, aficionado a la electronica desde hace mucho, espero aprender y ayudar en lo que pueda, saludos


----------



## LUZERON (Ene 10, 2016)

Hola a todos y gracias por aceptarme, mi fuerte es la electricidad pero me gusta investigar, cacharrear y reciclar aparatos electronicos para reutilizar, asi que espero ayudaros en lo que pueda y viceversa. Un saludo


----------



## gabino (Ene 10, 2016)

Hola amigos, soy Gabino de Elche (Alicante).  Quiero dejar un saludo para todos los componentes de la comunidad.   He trabajado 38 años en mi taller de electrónica y actualmente estoy jubilado.  Pero sigo muy interesado en todo lo relacionado con la electrónica.  Gracias y saludos para todos.


----------



## RodolfoBarros (Ene 10, 2016)

Hola Estimados!!!! estoy muy contento de poder parte de este foro tan lindo!!! ya hace una semana he estado aprovechándome de la gran capacidad, conocimiento y la generosa disposición de sus participantes!!!,
Estoy gratamente sorprendido de el desprendimiento y el sano interés que se demuestran unos a otros...

Yo no soy ningún ingeniero ni un electrónico consumado (como evidentemente son algunos de Ustedes) pero espero poder colaborar con algún granito de arena y alguna que otra charla animada.

Un gran abrazo desde Argentina!!!!


----------



## capusottes (Ene 10, 2016)

Hola soy Pablo de Argentina. Tecnico en *E*lectronica. Espero poder contribuir y encontrar ayuda.


----------



## marmiranje (Ene 11, 2016)

Hola soy Antonio, de España. Ingeniero técnico en electrónica. Espero aportar lo que pueda y a la vez aprender de ustedes.


----------



## RodriSoundi (Ene 11, 2016)

Hola a todas y todas. Soy Rodrigo Sallés, Ingeniero en Sonido; amante de la música y la pizza.

Espero poder aportar con un granito de arena a esta comunidad.

Saludos!!!


----------



## luis silva (Ene 11, 2016)

Hola , soy Luis Silva , vivo en Colombia  , soy Técnico en Electrónica y electricidad.

Es un orgullopara mi pertenecer a éste Foro Internacional.

Un saludo para todos mis colegas en el mundo , espero se encuentren bien 

¡ Exitos !


----------



## erdanis (Ene 12, 2016)

Saludos a todos, soy Danis Rubén de Venezuela, estudiante del ultimo año de Ing. Electronica en Automatización y control.

Me parece un muy buen foro, estaré aquí para aportar de mis conocimientos y aprender cosas nuevas con la ayuda de esta comunidad.

Me gusta mucho la automatización y el control sobre todo el area de los microcontroladores

¡Feliz Año nuevo 2016! =)


----------



## nettrey (Ene 12, 2016)

hola, hola 
saludos a todos desde El salvador
soy un estudiante de mecatronica
gracias por aceptarme


----------



## Wladymir (Ene 13, 2016)

Bom dia
Meu nome é Wladimir, moro no Brasil e sou como muitos aqui amante da eletrônica...
Abraço a todos...


----------



## WAYKO (Ene 13, 2016)

Como estan compañeros hispanos y foraneos? y que le gusta la electronica, espero poder intercambiar conocimientos y experiencias con todos ustedes. Saludos


----------



## ELGRA (Ene 13, 2016)

*Hola comunidad !!!*

Soy un aficionado a la electrónica en general. 
Les auguro largas y fructíferas discusiones.

Saludos!!! 
* Magnifico 2016 !!!*


----------



## juanmhidalgo (Ene 14, 2016)

Buenas a todos... 
Saludos de un principiante en la materiea, desde Mar del Plata, Argentina.


----------



## master1000 (Ene 15, 2016)

*Saludos comunidad!!*

hola me llamo Erik y vivo en Buenos Aires - Argentina, hice la secundaria en una escuela tecnica y me recibi de "Tecnico electronico" y tengo un diploma que lo demuestra  , aunque creo que me fata mucho por aprender para merecer ese titulo, actualmente estudio ingenieria electronica en la universidad, voy por el segundo año y todavia no me toca cursar ninguna materia sobre la electronica, puras matematicas 

Me encanto esta comunidad, espero poder ser util y desde mi humilde lugar poder ayudar a otros


----------



## xaster (Ene 15, 2016)

hola buenas noches soy nuevo desde el 2015 de mayo... Entre gracias al uso de una fuente dual, y ps aqui aprendi varias cositas de fuentes de poder actualmente  me retire y reingrese aver si me iva mejor
	
	



```

```
  programo en java y algo se software, gracias por admitirme en este grupo
	
	



```
[CODE]
```
[/CODE]


----------



## Marcos Rod Gon (Ene 16, 2016)

Hola a todos. Este es mi mensaje de novato en el este foro. Soy un nuevo aficionado a la electrónica. Espero aprender mucho de ustedes ya que mi nivel de es muy pobre. Gracias a aquellos que me admiten y a los que no también... Jeje. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## beer73 (Ene 16, 2016)

Hola muy buenas, soy Bernardo y soy principiante en el mundo de la electrónica, pero con muchas ganas de aprender. Espero poder aprender mucho de este foro y contribuir en lo que pueda. Saludos a todos.


----------



## vengador77 (Ene 16, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy Manolo y acudo aquí buscando ayuda para un proyecto. Gracias por recibirme. Un saludo y abrazo a todos.


----------



## asde (Ene 16, 2016)

hola soy asde, aficonado ala electronica espero contribuir en algo y ala ves aprender un poco mas


----------



## perrygra (Ene 16, 2016)

Hola, me llamo Jose francisco aunque me llama todo el mundo menos mi madre perry. Soy de Morales de Toro Zamora España soy músico y dj, hago alguna sonorización. Soy un gran aficionado al sonido profesional y despues de comprar,vender,mirar,escuchar....Me fabriqué mi propio P.A. Pero como en esto nunca se acaba y nunca dejas de hacer cambios, me gustaría ver otras opiniones,opciones y porsupuesto aprender de ustedes.


----------



## lucas heriberto (Ene 16, 2016)

hola me gusta la electronica industrial y demas ,gracias por permitirme estar en contacto con ustedes,,bueno,donde trabajaba me decian "lucas"


----------



## marabilla (Ene 16, 2016)

hola me llamo andres y soy cubano y aficionado a la electronica muchas gracias a todos los del forum


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2016)

.

¡ Bienvenidos todos los Nuevos Participantes !





.​


----------



## hj2pgl (Ene 16, 2016)

hola saludos desde Colombia, soy un amateur en electrónica pueden llamarme Henry
saludos  espero estar participando seguido


----------



## amalemanv (Ene 16, 2016)

hola a todos, soy Andy, de Cuba. Estudio ingeniería biomédica, ya en cuarto año de la carrera. Realmente me gusta más la biología que la electrónica pero mi carrera se compone de ambas y necesito su ayuda en algunos proyectos. Ya plantié mi primera pregunta en Fuentes de Alimentación, espero me ayuden y nos veremos por aquí.


----------



## chus31 (Ene 17, 2016)

hola a todos,soy jesus,soy tecnico en electronica de comunicaciones,como a todos me apasiona la electronica ,aunque a veces la odio!....jajajaja,por complejidad y dolor de cabezas que a veces te da,por cierto soy de España.


----------



## minerca (Ene 17, 2016)

Saludos soy Miller Mina M. vivo en Ecuador, técnico en electrónica, gustoso de participar en esta comunidad.
Abrazos fraternales para todos.


----------



## pakofrank (Ene 17, 2016)

hola
soy de mexico
estudiante de la carrera de mecatronica
muchas gracias


----------



## titoritomex (Ene 17, 2016)

*H*ola soy de *M*exico*,* tengo algunos años en electronica*,* saludos y gracias por aceptarme*,* saludos a todos*.*


----------



## amcano (Ene 17, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Alfonso, desde España. Soy aficionado a reparar aparatos de todo tipo por la pura satisfacion personal que me reporta cuando lo consigo. Tengo estudios de electronica, pero quedan ya muy lejanos en el tiempo. Acudo al foro como lector desde hace mucho tiempo, y he decidido registrarme para intentar aportar en lo que me considere capacitado.
Saludos a tod@s!


----------



## Fenrir (Ene 17, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Jonathan, estudio de Ing. Electrónica (cursando cuarto año). Me gusta la electrónica en general, principalmente todo lo relacionado con la automatización y el control, aunque mi pasión  es la robótica. Espero poder ayudar y ser ayudado  através de este popular foro. Saludos


----------



## junior sandoval (Ene 18, 2016)

Hola amigos estoy interesado en ecualizadores , soy tecnico  y me gusta la musica y mucho  los sonidos


----------



## mianfe (Ene 18, 2016)

Hola a tod@s,
Me llamo Miguel y para mi la electrónica es una afición a la que cada vez dedico más tiempo. 
Buscando información he llegado a este foro que me ha parecido muy interesante.
Saludos.


----------



## yosel (Ene 18, 2016)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Yosel y me gusta todo sobre la electronica estoy estudiando ingenieria electrica en Cuba. Me alegra mucho pertenecer a este foro


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 18, 2016)

¡Hola Chicos!, bienvenidos a esta gran comunidad, siéntanse en familia! 

Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 18, 2016)

Wladymir dijo:


> Bom dia
> Meu nome é Wladimir, moro no Brasil e sou como muitos aqui amante da eletrônica...
> Abraço a todos...


!Hola paisano , sea muy bienvenido aca por esas latitudes (Foro)   
?? donde están mismo ubicado  ??      ?
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Curandero (Ene 18, 2016)

Hola, soy músico pianista me gusta el jazz, y soy aficionado a la electrónica vivo en Xalapa, México y quedo a sus ordenes. Saludos.!!


----------



## Marioso1995 (Ene 18, 2016)

Hola. A todos.  Soy estudiante. De. Electrónica y telecomunicaciones me da gusto pertenecer a este foro saludos a todos desde México. D.F  .


----------



## ferillo147 (Ene 19, 2016)

Buen  dia  Soy Alfredo Carreon vivo en guadalajara jalisco me gusta la electronica y quiero ser parte de este gran grupo  y aprender  Saludos a todos


----------



## jurapefue (Ene 20, 2016)

Hola a todos! Soy un amante particular y profesionalmente de la electronica, espero que entre todos nos podamos ayudar frente a nuestras dudas. 

Un saludo.


----------



## jgualotunia (Ene 20, 2016)

Hola desde Quito, mis intereses son la Electrónica y las Telecomunicaciones, espero aportar y que este foro me sea de mucha ayuda. Saludos a todos


----------



## bruneto1983 (Ene 20, 2016)

Hola a todos, mi fuerte es la electricidad y tengo ganas y estoy muy interesado en aprender electronica, estoy seguro que no existe mejor lugar. Espero aprender de vosotros y si puedo aportar algo sería una verdadera satisfaccion para mi. Saludos


----------



## barque (Ene 21, 2016)

Hola a todos. 

Apasionado de la electronica y el software, me registro para pedir un poco de ayuda, pero vengo para quedarme.

Un saludo


----------



## PIPEMONTANA (Ene 21, 2016)

Hola amigos,me llamo felipe,soy electricista y me estoy apasionando con la electronica,
espero con vuestra ayuda y consejos aprender un poquito(soy de españa).y si puedo ayudar con consejos electricos sin problema,un saludo.


----------



## Pichon (Ene 21, 2016)

Buenas noches, mi nombre es Javier y me presento desde Vitoria, Pais Vasco, un saludo y gracias por permitirme participar, un saludo


----------



## Ximo (Ene 21, 2016)

buenas noches a todos y gracias por aceptarme, soy tecnico electronica.
saludos.


----------



## cdmagic (Ene 21, 2016)

Hola buenas soy el usuario cdmagic y estoy contento de pertenecer a este foro soy estudiante de electrónica y espero poder colaborar en algo con ustedes y aprender también porque el conocimiento no ocupa lugar y morimos aprendiendo.

Muchas gracias a todos saludos.


----------



## procesator26 (Ene 22, 2016)

hola, soy  procesator, aficionado  a la electronica desde hace mas de 20 años...encantado de haber encontrado este foro que tiene buena pinta...
Saludos desde España.


----------



## miguelmac (Ene 22, 2016)

Hola a todos.
Empeze con eléctronica hace casi 1 año, aprendiendo por internet y youtube. Tambien hice un curso a distancia que al final resulto un derroche de plata, si bien tengo mucho material no me dieron el tiempo logico ni necesario para poder aprenderlo además de que dicho material es recopilacion de revistas de los años 90 y tenian 0 didactica. En fin no queria quejarme de mis desasiertos jeje, la cuestion es que me gusta la electronica y no me va a sacar las ganas.
Tambien me dedico a la programacion en vb, vb.net, c/c++, basic, fox. Ademas de mantenimiento de equipo informático y redes. 
Espero poder aprender y colaborar con su comunidad.
Muchas Gracias, saludos.


----------



## diegoefrain1992 (Ene 22, 2016)

Hola a todos compañeros que les gusta la electronica, espero poder compartir conocimientos y experiencias con todos ustedes gracias .


----------



## xedos1 (Ene 23, 2016)

Hola a todos desde Bilbao,


----------



## kasty13 (Ene 23, 2016)

Hola a todos, espero poder aprender mucho del foro y también aportar


----------



## brd (Ene 23, 2016)

Buenos Dias a todos, un saludo para todos los componentes de este foro, y espero poder aprender lo mucho que no  sé aún y aportar todo lo que sé a todos los presentes. Un saludo desde Cartagena España.


----------



## gabrielq (Ene 23, 2016)

Buenos días a todos, visite la pagina investigando sobre como rectificar una maquina de soldar de CA a CC y los temas que conseguí son interesantes, soy Ing en mantenimiento mecánico, es pero recibir y dar ayuda en los temas que maneje, soy de Venezuela estado Zulia...


----------



## pcl86 (Ene 23, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy un aficionado a la electrónica desde niño. Sobre todo lo que más he tocado ha sido la electrónica a válvulas, la de transistores menos, así que será en la que más dudas tenga. Quedo a vuestra disposición.


----------



## SinE (Ene 23, 2016)

Hola! Uno más que se sube a este barco... Saludos!


----------



## pritt (Ene 23, 2016)

Hola a todos.

Estoy registrado desde hace mucho tiempo, pero intervengo poco ya que mis conocimientos son pocos, por no decir que ninguno.

Aún así os sigo ocasionalmente.

Mi nick en este y otros foros es Pritt.

Soy aficionado a muchas cosas ya que desde bien "pequeñito" me gustaba desmontar las cosas para ver su funcionamiento y luego ya, algunas veces las volvía a  montar y otras no, pero soy de los que le gusta hacer sus reparaciones y fabricar antes de comprar (si se puede). Como se suele decir, aprendiz de todo, maestro de nada.

Especialmente me gusta la informática y a través de ella me inicié en otros mundos como la electrónica, el mecanizado CNC, el radio control ...

Un saludo a tod@s.


----------



## Dealejos (Ene 24, 2016)

En este foro que me han recomendado y que me a servido de mucha ayuda, y hoy al fin me e podido registrar. Quiero que sepan que soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica y quiero aprender sobre este tema ya que en la actualidad todos los vehículos automotor llevan en su interior la electrónica en mas compleja hasta el momento. tengo conceptos básicos de electrónica pero como muchos quiero aprender más. gracias de ante mano... Att. DEA ...


----------



## gabachito (Ene 24, 2016)

Solo presentarme ante vosotros como un principiante en esto de electronica.
Un mundo que me apasiona a pesar de mi tardia vocacion dada mi edad.
No puedo decir que mi cooperacion va a ser espectacular por mis cortos conocimientos, pero aprendo rapido y soy solidario.
Saludos


----------



## jmbg (Ene 25, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Juan Manuel y soy un "loco de la electrónica", por lo que espero compartir, experiencias con tod@s ustedes.

Un saludo


----------



## luisamaria (Ene 25, 2016)

hola amigos nuevos soy luisamaria de venezuela y quisieran me ayudaran en la electronica este es mi comienzo gracias a todos...gracias feliz dia para todos y todas... ...


----------



## YANDY (Ene 25, 2016)

hola a todos,soy nuevo en esto soy de cuba y me interesa compartir conocimientos.quiero hacer una fuente que me sirva para sustituir las 4 baterias de una moto electrica por una de auto aqui se dificultan mucho ...


----------



## edgardo vladimir (Ene 25, 2016)

Hola! Soy vladimir! 
Estoy muy contento al integrar esté foro! 
Tengo un sexto semestre dé Ing. de Sistemas, Tec. en electrónica, electricidad Industrial  y Refrigeración. 
Esperó ayudar en algo y también recibir ayudas! 
Gracias a Foros dé Electrónica  por permitirme integrar el grupo!
Saludos a todos!


----------



## albertomartinez (Ene 26, 2016)

hola soy Alberto soy estudiante a pesar de mi edad me gusta mucho el foro soy del estado de mexico mexico


----------



## Jr 33 (Ene 26, 2016)

Hola! soy un recién llegado a la electrónica! Me fascina reparar y hacer mis propios proyectos eléctrico.. Pero un soy un novato que apenas ayer entendió lo que es la corriente directa, Ja!.. Espero aprender mucho de todos!


----------



## charly46 (Ene 27, 2016)

Hola me llamo carlos, soy de mexico soy  Ing. Electronico, tengo rato trabajando como ing de manufactura y ando aqui por que me quiero desempolvar, y retomar el buen camino jejjeje....saludos a todos


----------



## Victor Landa (Ene 27, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Victor, soy de Mexico, estoy estudiando Ing Mecatronica, me gusta aprender cosas nuevas =), espero ser de ayuda para todos ustedes.


----------



## Argonaut (Ene 27, 2016)

Hola, soy Joäo A. Ojeda, Técnico en Electrónica y desde Pontevedra dejo un saludo a tod@s del foro.


----------



## carlymx (Ene 27, 2016)

Hola Compis.

Me llamo Carly y me uno a la comunidad para colaborar con mis preguntas y conocimientos (sobretodo con mis preguntas) DDDDD

Un Saludo.


----------



## miguel741015 (Ene 27, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Miguel soy cubano estudie electronica saludos para todos


----------



## gavilan92edwin (Ene 28, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es edwin soy estudiante de ING. electrónica y quisiera aprender más en este foro... saludos cordiales desde Perú


----------



## edgardo vladimir (Ene 28, 2016)

Hola a todos! Mi nombre es Edgardo vladimir dé el estado Miranda Venezuela! 
Excelente sitio para compartir conocimiento! Aportando y recibiendo!! Para los
nuevos integrantes Bienvenidos! !!
Saludos amigos!!!!


----------



## HOWARDI (Ene 28, 2016)

Hola, me llamo Howard hace 15 años que reparo Tv , Dvd , equipos. Pero los Tv modernos me fastidian mucho así que requiero de mucha ayuda de todos ustedes. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jlazarosa (Ene 28, 2016)

Hola a tod@s,
Me llamo Francisco y para mi la electrónica es una afición a la que cada vez dedico más tiempo.
Buscando información para hacer algunas reparaciones caseras, he llegado a este foro que me ha parecido muy interesante.
Saludos.


----------



## ch2014 (Ene 28, 2016)

Hola a todos
Me llamo chema y soy aficionado a la electronica, gracias por permitir unirme a este grupo.
Un fuerte saludo.


----------



## juanignaciolobay (Ene 28, 2016)

Hola a todos me llamo juan Ignacio , tengo 20 años y soy técnico en armado y reparación de computadoras pero me encanta la electrónica y me ubico mas en lo que se refiere al audio.me alegro de estar en este increíble foro


----------



## enriquepicun (Ene 29, 2016)

Hola a todos, buenas energias, soy Enrique, me dedico a investigar diversos temas de electricidad y electronica, trabaje en diseño y fabricacion de transformadores de distribucion de energia, como asi de pequeños transformadores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2016)

.

¡ Bienvenidos todos los Nuevos Participantes !





.​


----------



## marabito (Ene 29, 2016)

Hola a todos, desde Buenos Aires, me dedico con pasion al audio.


----------



## pep63 (Ene 30, 2016)

Hola amigos, me gusta la electronica y he visitado este foro varias vecesy me ha parecido muy interesante,  ahora me emociona estar aqui.

Saludos a todos


----------



## arogla (Ene 31, 2016)

Hola buenas.
Me llamo juan y quiero daros las gracias por aceptarme en este foro.


----------



## huihuang1992 (Ene 31, 2016)

Hola amigos de electronica, 
me llamo Huihuang, soy chino y estoy estudiando en Barcelona, EUETIB-UPC.


----------



## vinovi (Ene 31, 2016)

Saludo cordial a todos.

Mi nombre es Victor Viafara, soy tecnologo en Electrónica y candidato a Ingeniero en Mecatronica. Espero participar activamente del foro y aprender mucho de cada unos de ustedes.


----------



## oldsysop (Ene 31, 2016)

Cumplo con la formalidad de la presentacion en este acto.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## alquimista74 (Ene 31, 2016)

buenas tardes Apreciados compañeros del foro mi nombre es juan caicedo 
soy tecnico en Electronica de titulo pero me dedico de oficio a otra actividad 
pero siempre me encuentro vinculado a este maravilloso oficio queriendo engrandecer dia a dia 
mi conocimento en el grandioso mundo de la electronica .
Dispuesto aportar del pequeño conocimiento y a recibir de sus experiencias .
no siendo mas les deseo lo mejor .


----------



## cuervobrujo (Feb 1, 2016)

Antes de presentarme formalmente... quiero enviar agradecimientos a los moderadores del foro. (creo que de los foros de donde soy usuario activo. este se merece el mejor de mis respetos. y eso agrande-ce , no solo a la pagina sino también a los usuarios)
básicamente he estado de turista ...(registrado y sin presentarme)simplemente porque necesitaba información sobre un "IC"para diseñarlo en Cinema 4D (pedido de un cliente) para luego pasarlo al formato del Altium y el Proteus,y poder agregar esos diseños en la galería de ambos....
Básicamente soy Técnico Mecánico Automotriz- Y Freelance Designer 3DCG...En todo caso mi búsqueda de conocimiento y Blueprints sobre el tema electrónico (Todos los caminos conducen a FDC) he ingresado... y sinceramente en lo que llevo registrado ya he arreglado 3 fuentes ATX de 450W de mis computadoras, que se habían quemado...(Tengo un defecto: Soy Autodidacta....y ambi-diestro)Antes pagaba a los técnicos( Clásicos cambia piezas) para que me las arreglaran y solo me decían que ! no tenían arreglo.. 
por suerte y como... tengo algo que se llama mecaniquitis.... las conserve y las arregle, sacando componentes de una y agregándole a otra ....el clásico desvestir un santo para vestir otro... En Fin ... Pocas veces doy mi nombre real en un foro ..(este se lo merece ... es uno de los pocos foros internacionales donde se lee compañerismo) pero realmente me llamo Gustavo Esquettino... mis amigos me dicen cuervo... (por mi falcon 69-negro) Así que básicamente... estaré rondando como todo cuervo ....por la pagina.......  Básicamente es eso.. Tengo otros títulos pero no tienen nada que ver con lo remitido anteriormente.. así que no viene al caso explicar,,así que gracias a todos por el excelente foro y pagina que llevan a cabo..Saludos !


----------



## job (Feb 1, 2016)

Hola, soy job, tecnico en electronica, de Argentina, tengo mas de 40 años trabajando en reparaciones de dispositivos electronicos, encontre este foro buscando datos e informacion, me parece muy interesante y vere en que puedo colaborar, y tambien vere de encontrar datos que faciliten mi trabajo, circuitos. Desde ya muchas gracias a los creadores de este sitio!!!!


----------



## papamarciano (Feb 1, 2016)

Hola a todos Soy de Colombia , vivo en Bogota, mi nombre es fred estudie electrónica y me gusta experimentar y armar cosas tecnológicas, he leído varios post de este foro y me parece buenísimo...

 Gracias !!


----------



## killereduardo (Feb 1, 2016)

Hola Mi nombre es Eduardo, soy un neofito pero si he llegado hasta aquí es para compartir lo poco que se y aprender..... gracias por abrir este espacio del saber


----------



## CO1637P (Feb 2, 2016)

Desde Valencia, España. 

Un cordial saludo a todos. 

Beberé de esta fuente de sabiduría.


----------



## fabiroz (Feb 2, 2016)

Un saludo desde pasto Colombia para todos los integrantes de este gran foro. soy fabiroz y soy un amante mas de la electrónica estoy aqui con el gran deseo de aprender y brindar y compartir lo que hasta ahora se. muchas gracias a los moderadores por permitir interactuar aprender y enseñar


----------



## damaper (Feb 2, 2016)

hola, saludos para todos los forista. soy damaper y soy entusiasta de la electronica, amante de la amplificacion de audio. noy ssoy un esperto solo tengo algunos conocimietos. pero aqui he visto cosas maravillosas. lo que mas me gusta es la coperacion entre los integrantes. tenia otra cuenta pero perdi la contraseña..... aqui estoy a ver que puedo aportales. gracias para todos......


----------



## kikiriki (Feb 2, 2016)

quiuvole quiuvole mexicano Ing. Electromecánico mecatronico


----------



## krostyjuan (Feb 3, 2016)

Hola a todos. Soy Juan.
Enhorabuena a todos los participantes en el foro por sus aportes y por el funcionamiento. Me resulta muy útil cuando tengo que resolver dudas. Espero más adelante ser capaz de aportar opiniones.
Saludos.


----------



## ilumi (Feb 3, 2016)

hola soy carlos vengo con mucho interes de aprender todo lo relacionado con campos magneticos y sonido, espero algun dia darles un aporte importante, como los que creo conseguire para armar mis proyectos.
gracias


----------



## maquinlav (Feb 3, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Marco, tengo gran interés en la electrónica y en la programación de bajo nivel. He ingresado a este foro con el afán de poder aportar, cuando pueda, mis modestos conocimientos y también poder enriquecerme de los vuestros.
Saludos desde Ecuador.


----------



## SKEW2010 (Feb 3, 2016)

hola amigos, soy skew, desde venezuela les hago llegar un abrazo fuerte y muchas bendiciones  que les envia mi señor jesucristo, soy prof. jubilado y opte por la electronica como plan b  y descubri que esto me fascina, me mantiene ocupado, tambien soy técnico instalador de fta o tv satelital asi que por aqui para aprender y aportar lo poquito que conozco, tengo 57 años, y a la orden desde villa de cura estado aragua, saludos.


----------



## liio (Feb 3, 2016)

hola soy Leodanis  tengo 24 años  soy de cuba     me es muy interesante los temas que aqui tratan   estudio ingenieria mecanica pero me fascina la electronica espero aprender  mucho en este forum


----------



## candamilo (Feb 4, 2016)

bueno no se como se escribe en la presentación pero tratare de ponerlo aquí ...saludos para todos


----------



## toby42 (Feb 5, 2016)

Un saludo y muy contento de iniciarme en este foro.
tengo un proyecto de un motor dc, voy a emplear un tca785 pero no se como pedir el trafo de pulsos para disparar los scr.
si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria. gracias.


----------



## mimonso (Feb 5, 2016)

Hola a todos.
A ver si aprendo un poco !!!!
Un saludo !!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2016)

.

¡ Bienvenidos todos los Nuevos Participantes !





.​


----------



## santix52 (Feb 5, 2016)

Muy buenas! soy egresado de una escuela técnica y me registré porque siempre me gustó la rama de la electrónica pero lamentablemente en el secundario vi poco y nada sobre el tema, por lo que mi conocimiento es bastabte básico. Tengo una guitarra a la que le estoy metiendo mano para dejarla nueva, tambien en su momento hubo un intento (fallido) de armar un pedal de guitarra (el Big Muff Pi). 

Hoy, visto que a pesar de usar el buscador no encontré un thread que responda a mis preguntas, aprovecho este sector para consultar sobre como potenciar unos parlantes extraidos de un tv. Los probé y funcionan pero la señal es muy baja, necesitaria una mano con eso.

Saludos!


----------



## gabbkicker (Feb 5, 2016)

hola amigos, me encanta la electronica, soy tecnico profesional, me gusta mucho lo relacionado con fuentes de poder, inversores y amplificadores de audio, actualmente me dedico a la reparacion de equipos de radiocomunicacion e instalacion de sistemas gps vehiculares, me gusta aprender cosas nuevas cada dia.


----------



## leomundo (Feb 6, 2016)

Hola a todos.

Estoy empezando en este apasionante mundo de la electrónica y por el momento soy un novato autodidacta pero trato de aprender rápido.  Encantado de unirme a esta comunidad y espero que pronto pueda ser de ayuda a alguien con mis aportaciones.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## stark97 (Feb 6, 2016)

Buenas!

Me llamo Adrián y hace cosa de dos días empecé un pequeño proyecto que tenía en mente y a raíz de eso me ha encantado este mundillo y aquí estoy, para aprender un poco. Encantado de aprender junto a todos, sin embargo soy un novato redomado jajaja.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## mrsapo (Feb 6, 2016)

Buenos días para todos. Espero que aquí se pueda escribir mi mensaje de presentación .
Desde siempre he tenido gusto y respeto por la electrónica y en consecuencia a los integrantes
de distintos grupos y asociaciones. Lo que conozco de electrónica es mas por criterio que por técnica. 
Espero ganarme sus consejos gracias su amigo mrsapo


----------



## anibal066 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hola a todos. Enhorabuena por el foro.
Un saludo.


----------



## cristec (Feb 6, 2016)

Hola. Nadie conoce sus propias capacidades, mientras que no se les pone a prueba.




> Olá. Ninguém conhece as suas próprias capacidades enquanto não as colocar à prova.


 
Moderador Nota: Por favor, use um tradutor, a língua é o castelhano


----------



## leugim79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hola a todos, desde Cancun Qroo. Mexico.      

gracias por permitirme formar parte de este foro, el tema de la electronica siempre a llamado la atención y estar rodeado de gente afin al tema me alienta a  seguir aprendiendo dia a dia.


----------



## rogusgar (Feb 7, 2016)

Hola,me llamo Roberto Garcia,vivo en Entre Rios,Argentina,desde chico siempre eme llamo la atencion los componentes que tenia una radio que habia en mi casa,creo que ahi fue donde comenzo la infeccion generada por la electronica,tengo dos años echos de ingenieria Electromecanica la cual abandone por tener una mala base de matematicas y ademas de aburrirme con tanta teoria,sentir el olor a la resina es impagable,la rama que me gusta es la radiofrecuencia,y si me permite Andres me gustaria poder contactar con alguien mas que este por mi provincia con la idea de juntarnos alguna vez al año para degustar algo y quemar componentes,me olvide de contar que estoy por Gualeguaychu,donde quedo atento a lo que surja....


----------



## Vectorion (Feb 9, 2016)

hola a mi me atrae mucho el conocimiento en general en estos momentos ando en electronica soy de computacion ( programas , programacion, soporte) me gusta hacer muchas cosas y leer cosas nuevas 
me gusta crear la mayor y posible parte de lo que uso en si para aprendervarias cosas de como funciona todo pues echenme una manita en lo que pueda hare lo mismo

apenas voy viendo si me recomendaran todo lo que hay que ir viendo seria bueno


----------



## ballinville (Feb 9, 2016)

hola soy carlos y entre aqui para adquirir un poco de conociemiento soy ing en industrial y de sistemas y tengo nociones de electronica basica saludos y buena suerte.


----------



## Jasso (Feb 9, 2016)

Hola Soy Jasso y quiero ser Ingeniero en Mecatronica, estudio en el Politecnico (IPN), me gusta mucho todo esto por eso estoy aqui  SALUDOS


----------



## andesonandres (Feb 9, 2016)

hola a todos me llamo anderson soy amante a la electronica en especial al audio espero compartir ideas con muchos de ustedes saludos


----------



## CARMEN FIORELLA (Feb 9, 2016)

HOLA!!! Soy Fiorella y soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica, googleando como siempre y me encuentro con esta página, súper increible de acotaciones que hacen muchas personas, y me favorece demasiado,  ya que me encanta saber siempre cosas que ignoraba o no indagaba a fondo, quiero aprender mucho más y hacer proyectos imnovadores de Electrónica o Robótica, me encanta este nuevo espacio .


----------



## juancho02 (Feb 9, 2016)

hola amigos mi nombre es juan donado originario de Colombia vivo en Venezuela me apasiona la electrónica soy carpintero desde chico siempre me gusto la electrónica espero aprender de ustedes que son unos lince en este tema gracias por asestarme en el foro soy nuevo en esto de los foros


----------



## David7 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hola soy David, de Nicaragua, estudio y me gusta mucho la electronica, estoy muy contento de poder estar aca.

Un saludos muy cordial a todos,


----------



## j0z3 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hola a todos. Yo soy de Alicante, España, y como novato y principiante, espero adquirir conocimientos sobre mi gran pasión que es la electrónica.  

Desde ya un agradecimiento a toda la comunidad por la gran labor de compartir la sabiduría general.

Saludos!


----------



## luimx (Feb 10, 2016)

hola amigos soy luis de toluca mexico, me gusta la electronica y todas las ciencias y se que este foro es para compartir nuestros conocimientos y aprender mas,  agradesco la aceptacion y les mando un afectuoso saludo.


----------



## manuel2305 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hola soy manuel de El Salvador soy aprendiz de electronica me encanta reparar cosas y crear sistemas de audio un cordial saludo a todos


----------



## miguelsedew3 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hola, gracias por este foro, ya que me a ayudado mucho, y espero aportar ideas, un saldo desde México,  y espero que estén bien.


----------



## Sergioc (Feb 11, 2016)

Hola a todos. Soy Sergio desde Argentina. Llegue aqui estudiando como resolver problemas. Han aportado mucho y yo agradecido. Espero plantear algunas dudas que me quedan y que podamos ayudarnos entre todos. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## alecolina (Feb 11, 2016)

Desde cuba saludo a todos. Soy estudiante de telecomunicaciones y electronica y como todo ser amante de su carrera me parece este un exelente sitio para compartir conocimientos y experiancias. Exitos


----------



## juliozara (Feb 11, 2016)

Hola a tod@s, soy Julio y desde aquí quiero agradecer a la comunidad por los aportes que realizan ya que me han sacado de más de una duda, espero que sigan así de bien.

Un saludo y agradecido a tod@s


----------



## Gutenberg (Feb 11, 2016)

Hola a todas/os, mi nombre es Rubén. Después de muchos años alejado de la electrónica, he decidido desempolvar mis oxidados conocimientos para llevar a cabo un viejo proyecto. Creo que con vuestra ayuda podré ponerme un poco al día con las nuevas tecnologías (solo a modo de anécdota, en mis comienzos usé el Electronic and Radio Engineerind de Frederic Emmons Terman para estudiar las válvulas tríodos y otros menesteres por el estilo).
Un gran saludo y gracias  por permitirme participar del foro.


----------



## huayra (Feb 12, 2016)

HOla !!!! Soy Fernando Cerezo y los saludo desde Jujuy, Argentina!!! Soy escultor y un neófito total de 51 pirulines que quiere aprender electrónica!!! 
Espero me tengan paciencia!!!! ja ja ja ja
Abrazos y mil gracias por aceptarme en el foro!!!!!


----------



## jrspsc (Feb 12, 2016)

Saludos
Al foro.
Mi nombre es José.
Me gusta la electrónica, no soy profesional en el área.
Me agrada aprender. Espero poder ayudar hasta donde alcance mis conocimientos.


----------



## ipsum (Feb 12, 2016)

*B*uena*S* tarde*S* soy jair
*M*e he interesado en los circuitos para hacer luces estroboscopicas o *C*omo tambien las conocen luces de policia,
*P*or el momento es en lo que me he metido mas ya que pertene*Z*co a un grupo voluntario y elaboro torretas y luces de precaucion y emergencia


*S*aludos espero poder ser de ayuda


----------



## GenesisCarolina (Feb 12, 2016)

Hola Buenas noches , soy ingeniera electronica , espero aprender mucho


----------



## sosa401 (Feb 13, 2016)

gracias a todo el team por aceptarme espero poder ayudar y recibir ayuda por este medio hermanos


----------



## xxelexx (Feb 13, 2016)

Hola A Tod@s En El Foro! Soy Profesor De Electronica. Saludos Desde Milpitas, California, USA.


----------



## salguero1 (Feb 13, 2016)

holasssssssss aca somos casi todos colegas me presento mi nombre es santiago alberto salguero programador epecifico de microcontroladores y procesadores de todos las especificaciones que existen en  enelectronica avanzada. saludos y espero poder ayudarlos a todos!!!!


----------



## SantiGS (Feb 14, 2016)

Buenas, este es mi primer mensaje. 
Soy estudiante de ingeniería eléctrica y aficionado a la electrónica.
Un Saludo a todos y espero disfrutar de esta comunidad!!!


----------



## marcelo263 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hola me Llamo Marcelo, soy de Uruguay , soy estudiante de Electrónica informática recientemente graduado les dejo un saludos a todos y felicitaciones por el foro


----------



## DelfinDelfin (Feb 14, 2016)

Un saludo a la comunidad de Foros de Electrónica, soy estudiante universitario de Ciencias en México, espero poder aprender mucho en esta Comunidad, la electrónica y la programación es un Hobby que tengo que disfruto mucho, pienso que sitios como estos nos ayudan a mejorar nuestras habilidades.


----------



## gusty100 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hola como estan todos!!!
me presento. Soy Gustavo, estudie electronica y en mi adolecencia arme muchos circuitos, ahora pasados mis 40 estoy volviendo como pasatiempo, espero aprender mucho!!! y compartir alguna experiencia


----------



## perlesia (Feb 14, 2016)

Hola a todos !!!!
Espero aprender algo de todos...


----------



## pedonado (Feb 14, 2016)

Hola
Mi nombre Pedro Donado, soy muy aficionado a la electronica y espero recibir muy buenos consejos
y aprender mucho de este Hobby.
Gracias por recibirme


----------



## songo (Feb 14, 2016)

Hola, me llamo songo y pese a considerarme aficionado a la electrónica, me he dado cuenta de que no tengo ni pálida idea, ahaah solo averiguar la respuesta para registrarme en el foro me ha llevado un rato. D

No es la primera vez que estoy en vuestros dominios. Y ya he aprendido bastantes cosas solo leyendo preguntas y comentarios de muchos de vosotros.
Así que aprovecho y os doy las gracias a todos los que de una forma han colaborado a aclarar muchas dudas. 

un saludo desde España


----------



## jc55 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hola a todos. Espero poder ayudar a todos los colegas y a traves de ellos tambien aprender.


----------



## Jocimar (Feb 15, 2016)

Olá a todos, sou do brasil. Muito obrigado por deixar as portas do fórum abertas, ja tenho espiado vocês a muito tempo e, posso dizer que já aprendi muito por aqui, muito obrigado por compartilhar o conhecimento de vocês com todos


----------



## satseoca (Feb 15, 2016)

Buena tardes espero compatir informacion con todos los integrantes y podamos solucionar problemas juntos


----------



## Yaqui (Feb 15, 2016)

Electrónico de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos, Saludos a todos.


----------



## Egardo (Feb 15, 2016)

Buenas noches desde Venezuela, e querido aprender electronica desde hace mucho tiempo y me estoy dando la oportunidad en este foro para aprender un poco mas. Con la ayuda que todos nos podamamos prestar de manera de aprender y enseñar.


----------



## Vampyescudero (Feb 15, 2016)

Hola a todos.

Mi nombre es Santiago y soy un aficionado a la electronica. 
Espero no agobiarlos con mis preguntas.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## deore (Feb 15, 2016)

Buenas!!

Espero que aprendamos más entre todos.

Gracias.


----------



## micki63 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hola a todos desde España.
Soy un aficionado a la electrónica, espero aprender, y compartir conocimientos
con todo el foro.

Saludos a todos


----------



## GustavoPG (Feb 16, 2016)

Buenos días foreros,

Nuevo en este foro y en la electrónica, pero ya me he decidido, a ver si soy capaz de sacar todas las ideas que tengo adelante, eso si, me da a mi, que con vuestra ayuda.. 

Saludos de un madrileño en Alicante (España).


----------



## leandrorache (Feb 16, 2016)

Saludos,

aca para compartir conocimientos y aprender ..

Saludos desde Colombia

Leandro Rache ..


----------



## candidom (Feb 16, 2016)

Me llamo Candido, soy cubano y vivo en la ciudad de Santiago de Cuba. Me gradue de ingeniero en telecomunicaciones en el 1988, independientemente de mi trabajo profecional, en mis ratos libres me dedico a la reparacion de electrodomesticos.  Para mi es un pribilegio incorporarme a una comunidad tan prestigiosa como esta donde se que hay muchos especialistas en la materia que tanto me apaciona, de los cuales pretendo aprender y en la medida de mis posibilidades colaborar con quien pueda necesitar de mi aporte, lo cual haria con mucho placer.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## jorgelectro71 (Feb 16, 2016)

hola a todos,soy peruano y estoy contento de unirme a esta comunidad internacional de electrónicos espero poder compartir experiencias con ustedes y nada,muchas gracias!!!


----------



## AnibalAranda (Feb 16, 2016)

Hola Gente, hace muchos años estudié en la Escuela Secundaria Bachiller Perito en Electrónica, inicié el Primer Año de Ingeniería en Electrónica y por esas cosas de la Vida dejé todo por completo a pesar que era mi Pasión, algo increíble...


----------



## kit1000 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hola a todos. Soy ricardo . Tecnico electronico estoy en veracruz mex.
Saludos a la comunidad.


----------



## Yaqui (Feb 17, 2016)

México, electrónico con interés de aprender mas en la rama, saludos


----------



## ivanwar (Feb 17, 2016)

Hola soy iván estudiante de ing. en mecatronica, saludos


----------



## pitrfly (Feb 18, 2016)

Hola amigos 
Soy un reparador de com ponentes robóticos interesado en cualquier tipo de reparaciones en general


----------



## baduguidxa (Feb 18, 2016)

Hola a todos! mi nombre es Adán, soy Ing. en control y automatización. Mis conocimientos en electrónica son algo limitados, pero pretendo aprender para dar solución a muchas situaciones que se me presentan en el día a día, en mi vida laboral, profesional y personal. Soy bastante autodidacta. Saludos a toda la comunidad


----------



## sleahcim (Feb 18, 2016)

Soy Sleahcim y soy ingeniero electronico espero aportar mis ideas y aprender con ustedes saludos


----------



## anthony192205 (Feb 19, 2016)

Hola  a  todo  ojala  les  pueda  servir  de  ayuda  espero  que  pueda  ampernder  mucho  mas ...


----------



## matamoroso (Feb 19, 2016)

Mi nombre es Oscar Ing. Electricista, saludos desde Venezuela. Gracias


----------



## MarceloW (Feb 19, 2016)

Saludos desde la ciudad de La Plata, Argentina, me interesa mucho el Audio.


----------



## voicebox (Feb 20, 2016)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Dave soy electrónico especialista en audio, muchas gracias por compartir sus conocimientos, intentaré colaborar con los míos en todo lo que me sea posible.

Muchas gracias y saludos desde España.


----------



## RAUL2 (Feb 20, 2016)

Soy raul acabo de registrarme. Saludos.


----------



## JAVISAT (Feb 20, 2016)

Buenas tardes comunidad del foro de electronica , me uno a ustedes para compartir experiencias en el campo de la reparacion electronica, un saludo para tod@s


----------



## fredyc (Feb 20, 2016)

buenas tardes comunidad, soy aprendiz de electrónica, espero me puedan colaborar y yo también lo pueda hacer.

gracias


----------



## mrvic (Feb 20, 2016)

Hola.

Me llamo Víctor Rivarola. Soy Ingeniero en Informática. Recientemente me introduje en la electrónica atravéz de un proyecto con Arduino, y la verdad que me apasionó.

O sea, tengo mucha experiencia con computadoras, pero mi experiencia con los circuitos es prácticamente nula.

Pero eso va a cambiar, y espero encontrar y brindar mucha ayuda aquí... puedo inmediatamente contribuir mucho en los foros que tengan que ver con uC, especialmente en lo que atañe a su funcionamiento lógico: 

* Necesito reducir la consumición de memoria/tiempo que usa mi uC...
* ¿Qué estructura de datos me recomiendan para ...?

En la parte electrónica, tendrán que tratarme como un novato mas, por un tiempo por lo menos (que no será muy largo).


----------



## Jhorman (Feb 20, 2016)

Hola que tal
soy Jhorman Caballero tengo 24 años, soy originario de Cali, Colombia, estudio administracion de empresas,  pero la tecnologia es una de mis pasiones...
espero aprender mucho de todos uds


----------



## magapal61 (Feb 21, 2016)

hola me llamó Manuel  vivo en Malaga (españa). Soy electricista , estudié electrónica hace muchos años y continuo estando interesado en la misma . Todo lo que pueda aportar ha este gran foro podéis contar conmigo


----------



## Jorge73 (Feb 21, 2016)

Saludos a todos, soy nuevo por aqui y espero podamos compartir muchas cosas juntos


----------



## Ferro (Feb 21, 2016)

Saludos a todos, llevo tiempo curioseando por este foro y finalmente me he decidido a registrarme. Espero poder aportar mi granito de arena a esta comunidad.


----------



## roywbc (Feb 21, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy RoyWBC, valoro mucho el intercambio de conocimiento agradeciendo desde ya a todos los que contribuyan con la multiplicación del conocimiento.
Estoy intentando hacer un circuito con comunicación USB traves de Visul Basic 2012, he probado con las plantillas HIDSoft,zip y USBTemplate y me sale el siguiente error *"Se ha intentado cargar un programa con un formato incorrecto. (Excepción de HRESULT: 0x8007000B)"*; me podrian dar una manito.


----------



## powerchain (Feb 22, 2016)

Buenos días. Mi nombre es Pablo y soy de Rosario. Me inscribí en el foro porque me gusta el audio. Creé un nuevo tema en "Audio: discusión general" para que me den una mano; el tema se llama "Sintoamplificador nuevo"

Saludos.


----------



## felipe1275 (Feb 22, 2016)

hola soy felipe .. gracias por aceptarme.. espero compartir muchas cosas con ustedes...


----------



## SkualO1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hola, aquí un aficionado a la electrónica. Espero poder aportar mis conocimientos y adquirir otros nuevos.

Saludos.


----------



## gahara (Feb 22, 2016)

hola, soy gahara y me gustara aprender de ustedes en este foro. Tambien quiero aportar de lo poco que se.

saludos a todos


----------



## ZeusSer (Feb 22, 2016)

hola ,mi nombre es Sergio Pavel  saludos a todos desde Bolivia


----------



## EMILIO FIGUERAS (Feb 22, 2016)

Me siento muy orgulloso de pertenece*r* a este foro ya que soy fanatico de la electronica y toda mi vida y fanatismo *h*a sido *s*er electronico*,* estoy en esto desde muy chico y lo que se es a pura practica y gracias a ustedes*,* saludos desde *S*ucre *C*arupano


----------



## Charly97 (Feb 23, 2016)

Buenas, soy Charly. Siempre vi cosas interesantes en este foro haste que decidi integrarme. Soy estudiante de electronica y este año me recibo de tecnico *[Lenguaje inapropiado]*
Me alegrara compartir datos y experiencias, saludos desde Argentina lml


----------



## vicentdp (Feb 24, 2016)

Hola buenas tardes, soy Vicent siempre he utilizado éste foro como medio de consulta y es un placer pasar a formar parte de el. Un saludo!


----------



## JMarcelo64 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hola los saludo a todos los amantes de la electrónica, espero aprender algunas con ustedes, gracias por permitirme ser parte de esta tecnología  que cada vez cambia


----------



## wadder (Feb 24, 2016)

Saludos a todos

Soy Miguel de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Aficionado a la electrónica en especial en Audio y Acústica.
Espero compartir y aprender un poco más de esta siempre pujante ciencia que es la electrónica.
Nos Vemos !!!


----------



## peralser (Feb 24, 2016)

Hola a todos, me gusta crear mis propios proyectos con Arduino. Espero poder aprender de esta gran comunidad.


----------



## cgcp (Feb 24, 2016)

Mis saludos al foro,  por aqui a compartir conocimiento y aprender


----------



## calibre440 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hola... Soy de México y soy aficionado a la electronica... entusiaste... me gusta tambien la mecanica... espero aprender mucho y aportar mi granito de arena donde se pueda...


----------



## mora efectos especiales (Feb 25, 2016)

Hola me llamo Cristian , aficionado con conocimientos mínimos pero siempre entusiasta . Les agradezco desde ya por compartir sus conocimientos . Saludos para todos , sobre todo para los amigos que sé que tengo en el foro.


----------



## Atro (Feb 25, 2016)

Hola me llamo Cesar, estudiante de la Ing. Mecatrónia. les agradezco de antemano a todos por compartir su conocimiento.


----------



## Rene Juarez (Feb 25, 2016)

Saludos amigos desde Guatebuena, nuevamente me estoy incorporando despues de una larga ausencia por motivos de trabajo, bueno es hora de seguir con mi HOBI, así qu los estaré molestando con mis inquietudes.  Gracias.


----------



## landis11 (Feb 26, 2016)

Queridos amigos aficionados a la electrónica.
Me llamo Boro y espero aprender y enseñar si puedo.
Gracias por compartir altruistamente vuestros conocimientos.


----------



## DiegoAlfa (Feb 26, 2016)

Hola a todos saludos a la comunidad mi nombre es Diego Alfa, soy de lima Perú y soy tecnico electrónico, me gusta la electronica con fascinación vengo para aprender mas de electrónica y compartir.


----------



## Larva88 (Feb 26, 2016)

Buenas Comunidad Electrónica, soy estudiante de la Lic de Sonorización y Grabación del Instituto Superior de Música de la Universidad Nacional del Litoral, ubicada en Santa Fé, en la provincia de Santa Fé en Argentina.
Me uní a esta comunidad para sacar provecho de todos los diálogos que se puedan generar y para enriquecer mi formación ya que como todos saben con la universidad no alcanza nunca.
Por ahora no tengo mucho para dar ya que me considero un principiante, así que seguramente por el momento voy a recibir más de lo que puedo dar, pero ni bien pueda aportar algo a la comunidad lo voy a hacer.
Así que estoy muy agradecido de que se creen estos foros y de poder formar parte.
Un abrazo grande y que viva la electrónica!


----------



## bryan aldair (Feb 26, 2016)

Hola soy Bryan Bolaños, estudiante de ingenieria electrica, saludo para todos espero poder aportar algo al grupo....


----------



## cruzalfonso (Feb 27, 2016)

Saludos a todos, Mi nombre es Cruz Alfonso vivo en Guadalajara, Jalisco, México tengo 43 años soy ing en comunicaciones y electronica, ing en computo y lic. en Tecnologias de la informacion a sus ordenes.


----------



## miguelmelm (Feb 27, 2016)

A todos saludos mi nombre es miguel Labrador, Venezolano Ing Informático. todo lo que podamos aportar sera extraordinario Gracias.


----------



## manolomartinez (Feb 27, 2016)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Manolo, soy español. Estudié Física (rama Electrónica) hace ya unos cuantos años, ¡mucha teoría y poca práctica! Espero poder aprender y colaborar con vosotros.


----------



## shulls (Feb 27, 2016)

saludos a todos
espero poder trasmitir y recibir conocimientos que nos beneficien a todos gracias


----------



## potencia (Feb 28, 2016)

hola a todos mi nombre es javier... y bueno de ante mano les digo que soy un poco novato en electrónica y bueno espero que me sean de ayuda para adquirir mas conocimiento en la electrónica:


----------



## nolpo (Feb 28, 2016)

quisiera aprender soy principiante de lectronica gracias. ...


----------



## nhk1 (Feb 28, 2016)

hola. saludos a los miembros del foro. soy tec en electronica, espero aportar  mi ayuda en este foro. gracias


----------



## jakala (Feb 29, 2016)

Saludos!!!

Soy Jakala, me dedico a desarrollo de software con php  (symfony2) pero en mis ratos libres le pego a esto de la electronica. 

aqui andamos, para aprender y aportar lo poco que pueda ser.


----------



## jmdelaisla (Feb 29, 2016)

Hola Soy Jose Manuel encantado de formar parte de este foro


----------



## andresmillan01 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hola, me llamo Andres, soy tecnico en electronica, espero aportar ayuda en este foro y al mismo tiempo que nos ayudemos mutuamente, Gracias!!


----------



## zacek11 (Feb 29, 2016)

Saludos, soy nuevo por aca.


----------



## Hanza (Mar 1, 2016)

Muy buenas a todos/as....me llamo Antonio y he acabado por estos lares intentando aprender( que dicen que nunca es tarde ). ya que me he embarcado en un proyecto que requiere de un toque de electronica........, gracias a todos/as


----------



## gattorro (Mar 1, 2016)

Hola, mi apodo es Gattorro y trabajo con reparaciones electronicas. Me gusta y adhiero a este foro 
lo recomiendo y espero a futuro poder colaborar en algo. Gracias por aceptarme y Suerte!!!


----------



## Gorbin1958 (Mar 1, 2016)

Gracias por aceptarme, espero corresponder y ayudar en la medida de mis posibilidades, soy cubano, de La Habana, mi nombre es Gorbin Oquendo, soy ingeniero en telecomunicaciones, graduado en la CUJAE en 1987 y m desempeño como Jefe del Departamento de Audio-Video-Iluminación de la Compañía Turistica Habaguanex S.A. perteneciente a la Oficina del Historiador de la Ciudad


----------



## borxo (Mar 1, 2016)

Buenas Me presento soy borxo soy amante de la electrónica, espero participar muy activamente en el foro. Un saludo gente =)


----------



## thebird (Mar 1, 2016)

Mi nombre es Ricardo soy Tecnico en Mantenimiento Industrial y ahora estoy incursionando el el mundo de la electronica , soy de Uruguay


----------



## urogallo (Mar 1, 2016)

Hola a todos.
	Perdonad pero soy nuevo en el manejo de internet, llevo un tiempo intentando hacer mi presentación pero no consigo averiguar en donde hacerlo por lo que sería de agradecer una mano.
			Saludos de FRAN (Urogallo)


----------



## kikevm (Mar 2, 2016)

Hola a todos y gracias de antemano al altruismo que la gente ofrece para que todos aprendamos de todos. Llego a la electrónica y por lo cual a esta web por mi afición al modelismo ferroviario, pero tanto me ha gustado que poco a poco tengo mi minitaller y soy el hombre mas feliz arreglando y creando cualquier cosa.

Gracias


----------



## yoanis015 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hola amigos mi nombre es yoanis y me facina la electronica, le doy las gracias a todos por la oportunidad de aprender de cada uno de ustedes y espero poder aportar  también.


----------



## Peron1952 (Mar 2, 2016)

Reciba un cordial saludo de mi parte, mi nombre es Pedro Rondo, y hace poco inicie el estudio de este apasionante tema como es la electrónica, ya que siempre me apasiono, en mi vida me  desarrolle  
en otro campo profesional.  Los estaré consultando con frecuencia, y  de antemano agradezco a los foristas, que aportan y comparten  sus conocimientos.

gracias.


----------



## constan42001 (Mar 3, 2016)

Buenos días soy de Alicante, España. Llevo tiempo interesándose por la electrónica. Hago algunos pinitos y tengo en mente muchos proyectos.Espero poder aportar algo .


----------



## ViciusbeatZ (Mar 3, 2016)

Saludos electronicos!!!!

Soy de Tarragona, España y voy a darle caña otra vez a la electronica después de varios años sin tener tiempo para hacer nada!!! en su día me saque el CFGM de electronica de consumo y la verdad tengo ganas de hacer cosas!!


----------



## etrax (Mar 3, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en la comunidad y bastante inexperto en temas de electrónica, pero como soy un curioso me gusta intentar aprender cosas nuevas por mi mismo. Ya he estado echando un vistazo a los foros y he encontrado información muy útil que he guardado en mis favoritos, además de mucha más información que ahora mismo me suena a chino, pero que espero que con el tiempo vaya comprendiéndola.

Saludos


----------



## ASElectro (Mar 3, 2016)

Hola mundo! Aqui estoy para aprender de todos ustedes y compartir experiencias ( algunas simulaciones fallidas ) de la fabulosa electrónica que nos gusta. 

Saludos.


----------



## vmartinez5310 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hola 
Mi nombre es Valente y soy un poco novato en esto de la electrónica pero me gustaría aprender sobre estos temas ya que soy mantenimiento en un edificio en cual esta en constante uso la electrónica


----------



## mrms (Mar 4, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro e ingrese para conocer un poco de electronica. Se que en este foro hay personas con gran experiencia y conocimientos que comparten con los que menos conocemos del tema. De antemano gracias a todos por compartir y enseñar, para que podamos entender mejor la electronica.


----------



## onassiscircuito (Mar 4, 2016)

]Hola a todos y gracias de antemano. Soy onassis Durán al altruismo que la gente ofrece para que todos aprendamos de todos. Llego a la electrónica y por lo cual a esta web por mi afición al modelismo ferroviario, pero tanto me ha gustado que poco a poco tengo mi minitaller y soy el hombre mas feliz arreglando y creando cualquier cosa.

Gracia.


----------



## pipina (Mar 4, 2016)

Hola a todos, me presento, soy Emanuel Pérez Ipiña. Fui a un colegio técnico durante unos años donde aprendí algunas cosas básicas de electrónica, pero soy un poco  apasionado por fabricar alguna que otra cosa, así que me uní a esta comunidad para poder buscar información, recibir ayuda y en la medida de lo posible ayudar a quien pueda. Bueno hace unos años que soy miembro del foro pero me decidí ahora por presentarme. Quisiera agradecer al foro en general por toda la información que me fue útil (no solo sobre electrónica en sí, sino que también sobre locales donde conseguir componentes). Además quisiera agradecer de antemano toda la ayuda que mas adelante encuentre en este foro.

Mchas gracias,
Emauel.


----------



## joelecg (Mar 4, 2016)

Hola:
Mi nombre es Jorge Campos y me gusta ensamblar proyectos electrónicos, amplificadores de audio, también estoy muy interesado en los proyectos de RF (Amplificadores, moduladores y transmisores de RF)
Espero compartir algunas experiencias asimismo aprender junto con todos los del foro
Saludos a todos.:estudiando:


----------



## doramas (Mar 5, 2016)

hola encantado de estar en este mundo de la electronica un saludo a todos aunque mis conocimientos son minimos tambien aportare lo que este en mi mano


----------



## Orald (Mar 6, 2016)

Hola.
He consultado mil veces los hilos de este foro, pero, aunque llevo años registrado, no había intervenido ni consultado nunca. 
Estudié electrónica hace muchos años, y aunque he seguido en contacto, ha sido de manera superficial e inconstante. No me veo capacitado para ayudar a otros (como algunos componentes del foro, que son la leche), pero he de decir que esta vez necesito ayuda con una fuente de un TV.
Espero poder corresponder algún día.
Un saludo desde Valladolid - España.


----------



## oyster84 (Mar 6, 2016)

buen dia a todos encantado de poder formar parte de esta comunidad mi nombre es jose ramon mendez un saludo desde mazatlan sinaloa mexico


----------



## pi352 (Mar 6, 2016)

hola a todos !!!
 mi nombre es Pablo Etchebarne soy de montevideo Uruguay .
la electrónica es una asignatura pendiente para mi siempre quiese aprender pero por un motivo u otro  nunca me pude dedicar a hacerlo , asi  que seria un placer  para mi  poder formar parte  de este foroy aprender lo que se pueda ... muchas gracias !!


----------



## Aldo89 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hola que tal! Muchas gracias por aceptarme en su foro, me llamo aldo y soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica, espero poder aportar algunas cosas e igual enriqueserme leyendo sus preguntas y respuestas. Gracias de nuevo por aceptarme!


----------



## jonyITV (Mar 7, 2016)

Hola a todos espero ayudar en todo lo que yo pueda, este blog me ha salvado varias veces así que creo que es hora de devolver el favor


----------



## extrem69 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hola, soy tecnico en reparacion de telefonia movil que es a lo que me dedico profesionalmente.

Estudie ciclo superior de administracion de sistemas informaticos y otro de desarrollo de aplicaciones informaticas.

De electronica se lo que he ido aprendiendo por mi mismo, experiencia, libros, internet.. 

Me gustaria profundizar mas en la electronica y espero encontrar aqui mi sitio.

Un saludo!


----------



## p62telum (Mar 7, 2016)

Hola todos. Mi nombre es Moisés Téllez, en Córdoba, España. Estudié Electrónica Industrial en la Universidad de Córdoba y desde pequeño me encanta el "cacharreo" (pocas veces me he quemado con el soldador jaja). Intentaré pasarme por aquí cada vez que pueda y espero poder ser de ayuda. Saludos!!!


----------



## Conscienzz (Mar 7, 2016)

Hola me interesa mucho el tema de le electrónica y quiero aprender todo lo posible al respecto.


----------



## cyborg70 (Mar 8, 2016)

Que tal, mi nombre es Arturo, me ubico en México.soy Técnico automotriz desde hace 20 años, conozco prácticamente toda la mecánica de casi cualquier automóvil. desde motor, transmisión manual y automática, frenos, embrague suspensión, dirección y un montón de trebejos mecánicos, electricos y electrónicos de los autos, los cuáles se han vuelto más o menos complejos y eso es lo que me arrojó hacia ésta página que me parece muy interesante y útil. En lo que les pueda servir aqui estoy a la orden, no tengo grandes conocimientos en electrónica pero espero aprender mucho aquí, un saludo a toda la comunidad!!


----------



## DjPower1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hola quetal mis electrónicos

Me suscribió a este foro ya que deceo aprender o profuncizar mis conocimientos... Espero encontrar semejantes de calidad se que los hay para mi son todos


----------



## Johnnyaep (Mar 8, 2016)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Johnny Esquivel. Soy de Venezuela y soy profesional de la electrónica y la computación. Espero poder compartir conocimiento y aclarar algunas que se presenten en el camino. Ya que hoy en día el abanico de aprendizaje es mas extenso y universal. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## snow93 (Mar 8, 2016)

Buenas tardes hola a todos mi nombre es snow93  (jose luis ) deseo aprender y ampliar  mis conocimientos... Espero encontrar semejantes de calidad se que los hay para mi son todos


----------



## OscarO (Mar 8, 2016)

Hola soy OscarO estoy estudiando bachillerato tecnológico y me gusta trastear con la mecánica y electrónica, Un saludo


----------



## Gladd (Mar 8, 2016)

Hola, saludos cordiales desde Paraguay, es para mi un gran placer tener la oportunidad de formar parte de este grupo.
espero mas que nada poder ser util a mas de uno con mis humildes conocimientos, como tambien poder solicitar alguna ayuda cuando sea necesario. Gracias.


----------



## gtuxyco (Mar 9, 2016)

Hola! Saludos desde Colombia!


----------



## RJ45 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hola, les saludo desde El Salvador, soy estudiante de ing. eléctrica y me agrada poder pertenecer a este foro, espero poder ayudar a los demas y al mismo tiempo aprender para seguir creciendo en esta área que es la electrónica.


----------



## mgalvez (Mar 9, 2016)

Hola, saludos a todos, estudie electrónica tiempo atrás, conozco de dispositivos de potencia, espero poder ayudar y al la vez el poder mejorar mis conocimientos de electrónica, saludos desde Chile...


----------



## Xevi72 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hola buenas tardes, soy xavi, aunque soy elctricista industrial de profesion, voy bastante perdido con la elctronica. He llegado hasta aqui para pedir ayuda sobre un tema que espero poder resolver...
Asi que recibid tod@s un cordial saludo!!


----------



## jhavier87 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hola a todos, aunque llevo resitrado en el foro desde hace ya unos 5 años, simplemente leo e incluso aplico o hago algun tutorial en casa de los que he visto por aqui. Me llamo javier y toco algo de electronica debido a mis estudios de ingenieria pero no es mi especialidad precisamente.

Un saludo.


----------



## waldino (Mar 10, 2016)

He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.

Empiezo yo.

Mi nombre es Andres Fernando Cuenca, soy un apasionado por la electrónica, y más por sus aplicaciones en beneficio de todos. Me considero un entusiasta, un emprendedor (así no haya tenido suerte hasta ahora en los emprendimientos). 

De uno de esos emprendimientos surgió la inquietud de crear un espacio donde las personas que nos dedicamos a la electrónica compartiéramos ideas, experiencia y conocimiento. Ese espacio se convirtió en esta comunidad, y si que me he divertido en ella.

Sean entonces bienvenidos a la comunidad, hay muchas cosas por conversar y compartir.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ayala (Mar 10, 2016)

Hola buenas tardes, soy nuevo en este foro, soy técnico de mantenimiento en una fabrica, soy tecnico de electrónica aunque no me dedico profesionalmente a ella, pero reparo siempre que puedo todo lo que puedo. Gracias.


----------



## LRPCAMACARO (Mar 10, 2016)

hola buenas tardes  soy nuevo en este foro, mi nombre es luis pinto y soy   ing. de telecomunicaciones aficionado a la electrónica  espero ser de ayuda saludos desde venezuela!!


----------



## kraps (Mar 10, 2016)

hola, que tal, muy buenas a todos los colaboradores y colegas electrónicos que anden por acá, mi nombre es Ángel, próximo a convertirme en Ing. Electromecánico, espero ser de ayuda en el foro, asi como espero que sea recíproco, saludos desde México


----------



## malditopelado (Mar 10, 2016)

hola gente me llamo ruben,soy aficionado a a la electronica


----------



## Jaersino (Mar 10, 2016)

bueno un gusto de estar en este foro me encanta la electronica y espero ayudar y que me ayuden mi nombre jaersino pero me apodo el yao un placer


----------



## FERNANDO PAEZ (Mar 10, 2016)

Estoy incursionando en el area de la electrónica.
Saludos. desde Texcoco


----------



## pai (Mar 10, 2016)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Carlos, soy estudiante de mecatronica y vivo en Colombia, espero aprender y aportar mucho en esta pagina.


----------



## ewcelectronic (Mar 11, 2016)

Buenas tardes! Me dedico al diseño y manufactura de productos electrónicos en el área iluminación led, me gustan los temas de tecnologías en producción y mantenimiento de máquinas.  Entré a esta comunidad para compartir conocimientos y aprender de las experiencias de otros.


----------



## TECINVER (Mar 11, 2016)

hola a todos mi nombre es Juan 
soy de Mexico y trabajo en una empresa que se dedica a los invernaderos
utilizo control de clima y riego en los invernaderos ademas de armado de gabinetes de controlsoy tecnico en mecatronica pero no muy especializado 
en lo que pueda ayudarles y tambien busco aprender
saludos


----------



## Isra2289 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hola Soy Israel  soy de México, actualmente me encuentro estudiando Comunicaciones y Electrónica en nivel superior, me gusta mucho la programación dirigida a los sistemas embebidos. 
Tengo mucho por aprender, y en lo que pueda ayudar, aquí andamos (Y)


----------



## Ayala (Mar 12, 2016)

Hola buenos días, me habeis mandado mensajes para que pase por la seccion de Presentaciones y así lo vuelvo a hacer, ya que me presenté hace un par de días *9355, pero me vuelvo a presentar.

Hola buenas dias, soy nuevo en este foro, soy técnico de mantenimiento en una fabrica, soy tecnico de electrónica aunque no me dedico profesionalmente a ella, pero reparo siempre que puedo todo lo que puedo. Espero poder ayudar algún dia.Gracias.


----------



## Samir0323 (Mar 12, 2016)

Saludos

Soy Samir Barrios colombiano y novato en esto, pero seguro aprendere mucho por aca, De antemanos gracias por su ayud


----------



## EA2ELV (Mar 12, 2016)

Buenas a tod@s. Soy Jose, de Bilbao. 
Entré en éste Foro ya que como hobby tengo la electrónica. Una forma de pasar el tiempo pero al mismo tiempo siempre queriendo aprender nuevas cosas.

Espero compartir experiencias con todos vosotr@s y aprender como no, de todos los formais parte de ésta comunidad.

Un saludo.


----------



## Fonar2 (Mar 12, 2016)

Saludos a tod@s, me llamo Alfonso, desde que estudie electrónica no he vuelto a tocar nada y ahora que estoy haciendo una maqueta de slot para mis hijos, ( bueno si para mi también  ), he desempolvado el soldador y mis apuntes, y me he aficionado a hacer cositas.

Un saludo.


----------



## raducan (Mar 13, 2016)

Hola a todos, me llamo Naroa Redondo y soy de Guipuzcoa, hace poco que me he empezado a interesar por el mundo de la electrónica. Espero que podáis ayudarme con las cosas de novata!


----------



## kreylos (Mar 13, 2016)

hola a todos me llamo jorge Cambronero soy de Costa Rica para ser exacto de alajuela me encanta la electronica en especial la automatizacion y bueno saludos espero ser de ayuda y encontar ayuda. 
lo que no se sabe se aprende y lo que se sabe se refuerza.


----------



## ginoj1988 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hola Amigos mi nombre es Gino H. Jara y soy de Lima, Perú. Me inscribí en el foro porque tengo interes en aprender un poco más de la electronica porque lo empleo como hobbie. Sinceramente no me dedico a la electronica como profesión porque lo mio son los medios audiovisuales y la publicidad, pero de escolar había llevado talleres de electronica y armado de circuitos por eso es que llevo todavia las ganas de conocer y armar proyectos electronicos de manera domestica en mis tiempos libres, especialmente me interesa conocer sobre cirtuitos empleados en audio para preamplificadores, equalizadores, compresores y procesadores. Espero porder contar con su apoyo y experiencia, de igual manera con gusto les ayudaría con lo poco que pueda compartir.


----------



## stk500 (Mar 13, 2016)

Un gran Saludos a todas la comunidad del Foro de Electronica,
Me llamo Rafael Jimenez y vivo en Alemania , mi profesion es Radio y Television, mis Hobbie actual, microcontroladores en especial Atmel, soy moderador del Foros todopic y entre por aqui por el gran Tema que nos invita el Sr. Mariano Alias mnicolau, de verdad que los felicitos a el y todos ustedes. ya me veran muy a menudo por aqui .
un Saludos


----------



## Mapy67 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hola a todos me llamo carlos, vivo en Cuba eb la ciudad de Santa Clara y soy reparador de bicicletas electricas y espero integrarme a esta comunidad
 Gracias por permitirme estar entre ustdes


----------



## AMMi Technologies (Mar 14, 2016)

Buenos días a todos, me llamo Jose y trabajo en una empresa montadora de componentes electrónicos (AMMi Technologies) de Ourense (España), Espero poder compartir conocimientos y experiencias sobre este mundo tan interesante.


----------



## Mafeaya (Mar 14, 2016)

Buenas, me presento, soy Martin Ayala, apasionado de recuperar cosas, poner a funcionar trastos viejos y armar cositas con electronica, me dedico a montajes electromecanicos, plc, y cosas afines. Estos foros son muy ricos en opiniones e intercambio de ideas y ayuda mucho a solucionar y encontrar mejoras o mejores opciones de resolucion a un problema.

 Bueno nos vemos en el foro. Abrazo!


----------



## csegis (Mar 14, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy Ricardo, eletrónico como muchos de ustedes, ojala pueda aportarles en algo, ya que de aqui he aprendido mucho, saludos.


----------



## ecstreme (Mar 15, 2016)

Muy buenas a todos y gracias de antemano a todos los que hacen existir este foro. Me llamo Dani, soy estudiante de Ingenieria Agronomica en la UPM Madrid. Me encanta la electronica aunque sea todavia un novato, hace poco mas de un año que he descubierto el arduino y en este momento intento meterme en el mundo de los PIC. Espero poder aportar mi granito de arena. Saludos!


----------



## ccolonna (Mar 15, 2016)

Hola , soy Carlos de La Plata, Argentina.

Hace muchos años que tengo la electrónica como hobby, a veces mas y a veces dejo un poco.

Me gusta mucho el audio, iluminación led y la electrónica en vehículos.

Saludos y desde ya gracias.


----------



## gsanchezmn (Mar 15, 2016)

Buenas. Mi nombre es Gerardo Sánchez, no soy ningun experto y quiero apoyarme en ustedes para profundizar mis conocimientos y comprensión de la electrónica que en la escuela fueron tomados muy a la ligera y hay cosas que no comprendo muy bien. Tengo algo de experiencia en la industria y es lo que puedo aportar. Gracias y por aquí nos leemos


----------



## vms2004 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hola ! Mi nombre es Víctor, soy de Rocha - Uruguay, espero poder ayudar en algo, muy bueno el foro , saludos


----------



## SlyferPIC (Mar 16, 2016)

Hola a todos, primero que todo gracias por la ayuda que recibí al consultar sus páginas, aún cuando no pertenecía al foro. Ahora que pertenezco a el espero poder aprender todo lo que Dios me permita acerca de los pic's, y en un futuro ayudar a todos los que lo necesiten. Ah, estoy estudiando telecomunicaciones y electrónica y agradecería cualquier aporte a mi proyecto de curso, el cual trata de construir una maquina CNC. Saludos


----------



## stuardgt (Mar 16, 2016)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Estuardo, estudio ingenieria electronica y me gusta el foro, hay aportes muy interesantes y buenos.


----------



## MiguelGil (Mar 16, 2016)

Buenas noches desde Mallorca, España.
Me uno a vosotros para aprender y compartir conocimientos.
Soy informático, aunque el mundo de la electrónica me encanta.

Nos leemos en los foros.

Saludos.


----------



## MagnoPeraza (Mar 16, 2016)

Buenas noches apreciados miembros de ésta comunidad.

Gracias por aceptar mi registro.

Espero poder aprender y mostrarle soluciones relacionados con el área electrónica y de cualquiera otra área afín, en la medida de mis posibilidades. Suerte a todas las personas de éste medio.


----------



## zaylets (Mar 16, 2016)

Hola a todos, gracias por aceptar mi registro.

Espero seguir aprendiendo, un saludo desde Chile.


----------



## ogante (Mar 16, 2016)

Hola me da gusto poder ingresar a este excelente medio, aunque soy neófito aun en electrónica me interesa siempre aprender, espero algún día poder apoyar a los que se inicien en esto que es facinante.


----------



## prettywelpen (Mar 17, 2016)

hola, soy estudiante de mecatrónica, y estoy dispuesto a ayudar en las cosas que pueda y espero recibir ayuda de alguien cuando la necesite.


----------



## alirio marquez orozco (Mar 18, 2016)

Hola a todos mi nombre alirio marquez tengo 40 años de experiencia en electricidad automotriz y actualmente me gradue como ingeniero electrico y me interece en este foro porque he visto temas muy buenos y faciles de orientar a quienes neseciten de mis opiniones en cuanto a lo que es la corriente continua.


----------



## Pedro Garcia (Mar 19, 2016)

Hola, me llamo Pedro Garcia, vivo en Cuernavaca, Morelos, Mexico. Soy Ingeniero Mecánico Electricista, pero con pocos conocimientos en electrónica. Espero mejorar esa situación.


----------



## ricarpir (Mar 19, 2016)

hola a todos, soy Ricardo Pirchi de Argentina, electricista de 63 años con discapacidad pulmonar.
Mi ingreso al foro es para interiorizarme en generadores trifasicos y monofasicos domiciliarios.
gracias por aceptarme


----------



## sanjuan56 (Mar 19, 2016)

hola soy juan estudie electronica hace muchas años y después de estar reparando televisores lo deje por cansancio ahora me pica otra vez el gusanilo, la verdad es que siempre ha estado ahi  i eso es lo que puedo deciros ahora estoy con un proyecto de una maqueta de trenes y quiero hacerla electronica, osea que tengo faena por delante


----------



## axelOSKUR (Mar 20, 2016)

Hola soy Felipe Avendaño y estudio Tecnico Superior Universitario en Mantenimiento Area Industrial. La electronica es una materia que me agrada mucho pero hay ciertas cosas que no entiendo, espero puedan ayudarme


----------



## arcro106 (Mar 20, 2016)

buen dia, soy alberto roura, estudiante de mecatronica y desde hace unos años aficionado a la programacion. hay cosas que algunas veces no entiendo y hay cosas que mis maestros parecen olvidar que tienen que enseñar  pero bueno al menos soy autodidacta ojala puedan ayudarme y yo aportar igualmente


----------



## brakdag (Mar 20, 2016)

hola me encanta la electrónica! al ruedo!


----------



## meaburri (Mar 20, 2016)

hola amigos 
 en verdad hace ya bastante tiempo que pertenezco a este excelente foro y todo lo que se, es lo que he visto y aprendido aqui  
 en realidad  esto de la electronica es un hoby que mucho me apasiona pero en estos momentos estoy en la etapa de descubrimientos y experimentacion luego ya sera la etapa de entrega y aportes que espero no sea muy tarde .
   Gracias por acogerme en este  y un gran saludo a todos ustedes


----------



## edgaroriol (Mar 21, 2016)

Buenas!!

Me llamo Edgar, y estoy acabando Ingenieria ELectronica en Barcelona.

Un saludo!


----------



## Gab79 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hola a todos!!!! soy Gabriel de Argentina y bueno aca uniendome a este gran grupo de trabajo. Espero poder ayudar en algo y conseguir data que me ayude tambien.
soy electrico electronico y desde hace muy poco comenzando a hacer reparaciones de maquinas de soldar en gral.
Abrazo.


----------



## sekanix (Mar 21, 2016)

Hola a todos! Soy consultor de soluciones IoT/M2M de Tibbo Technology y espero ser util dando soporte en Español para los productos Tibbo en este foro. Mi intencion es que los ingenieros e integradores hispanoparlantes tengan donde obtener informacion tecnica de primera mano. Un saludo a todos!


----------



## mauetitus (Mar 21, 2016)

Hola a todos!! Soy Guillermo de Argentina, instructor en el área electricidad industrial. Hace tiempo que visito la pagina, me gusta el ferromodelismo y lo digital. En ese sentido autodidacta, a pesar de ser un mundillo complicado pero he aprendido a programar pic y hacer sencillos programas y todo gracias al foro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
Gracias a los moderadores por ser amplios y permitir preguntas de todo tipo, he tenido muy malas experiencias en otros foros. Gracias por el respeto. Saludos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raymundordaz (Mar 21, 2016)

Hola  a Todos! Mi Nombre es Raymundo, soy de México y trabajo en un colegio Particular en el área de sistemas informáticos. La electrónica ha sido uno de mis hobbies que nunca he podido abordar por falta de tiempo, pero en mi trabajo he podido implementar algunas mejoras y me ha permitido aplicar lo poco que he aprendido de esta bella actividad y ahora quiero aprender con los mejores. Saludos a Todos y espero poder aportar soluciones buenas.


----------



## eluman (Mar 22, 2016)

HOLA...  La electronica es mi vida, desgraciadamente hace 30 años cuando yo estudie, todo era muy basico... no habia nada semejante a este foro..he aprendido mas por aqui que en todos mis años de estudios....gracias de antemano a todos los que hacen posible que aficionados y profesionales podamos compartir y aprender sobre esta ciencia tan apasionante...SALUDOS A TODOS


----------



## solinmx (Mar 22, 2016)

Hola a todos, llevo ya muchos años consultando sus foros, soy informático de profesión, concretamente desarrollador de sistemas, pero la electrónica es algo que también me fascina desde la universidad. Espero seguir aprendiendo de la mano de toda la comunidad, contribuir con lo que a los demas foristas pudiera servirles y sobre todo, al igual que muchos de ustedes, seguir disfrutando de lo que hacemos aplicando electrónica. Saludos desde la Ciudad de México.


----------



## humberto mendoza (Mar 22, 2016)

buenas noches para todo el foro gracias por darme de nuevo la oportunidad de poder entrar espero visitarlos mas continuada mente y poder compartir experiencia


----------



## msveliz (Mar 23, 2016)

Hola a todos soy estudiante de tecnología en electrónica y me gusta todo sobre el tema! y muchas gracias desde los técnicos hasta los ingenieros que aportan información en esta página.


----------



## josepaternina (Mar 23, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es jose luis, espero aprender mucho de este foro y aportar lo máximo.

Soy novato en electrónica y tengo experiencia en desarrollo de software.

Gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## balaroja124 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Adrián y me he registrado aqui para aprender todo lo que pueda de electronica

Un saludo


----------



## carl1583 (Mar 23, 2016)

Buen dia, mi nombre es carlos, gracias por aceptar mi registro, soy aficionado, espero aprender mucho.
Saludos.


----------



## lordchut (Mar 24, 2016)

Saludos a todos del Foro de Electrónica, estoy acá ya Jubilado y siempre me a gustado la electrónica vamos a echarle a ver que aprendemos. Saludos y mis respetos a todos.
Carlos H


----------



## javivi (Mar 24, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Javi, tengo demasiados años en comparación con lo que veo por este foro. Mis conocimientos sobre electrónica son mínimos, mi base de estudios es la electricidad llevada sobretodo al campo del automatismo industrial y máquina herramienta. 
De momento vengo a pedir, pero creo que tal vez también pueda aportar en alguna ocasión en base a conocimientos de automatismos y mantenimiento industrial adquiridos desde hace ya más de 20 años. Para lo que pueda hacer falta aquí tenéis un colaborador más.
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## danielglopz (Mar 24, 2016)

Hola, me llamo Daniel y soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica. Tras un tiempo visitando el foro me animo a registrarme para aprender y ayudar en todo lo que pueda.

Un Saludo!


----------



## raulalberto1955 (Mar 24, 2016)

Recuerda que eres unico cuidate mucho saludos a todos en el foro


----------



## espochDavid (Mar 24, 2016)

Un gran saludo a todas aquellas personas que lean este mensaje, de parte de un estudiante de ingenieria electronica un fuerte abrazo


----------



## ianjcano (Mar 24, 2016)

Estimados buenas noches desde el Estado de México, mi nombre es José Cano y agradezco la oportunidad de poder ser parte de este foro, saludos y quedo a sus ordenes.


----------



## juan1631 (Mar 24, 2016)

hola  es un gusto que ingreses a esta comunidad espochDavid  donde todos aprendemos de todos un poco bien bienvenido


----------



## archerforero (Mar 25, 2016)

hola que tal, saludos ,me llmo shariel, soy archer por que soy sgitari, tengo 24 años estudinte de arquitectur pero soy una persona curios empezndo con esto de la electronica y feliz con mi primer cautin, trtando de aprender un poco mas, creoq ue es bueno sber de todo un poco, espero espero conseguir muchos amigos, y que me consideren su amiga, grcias por recibirme  un saludo


saludos


----------



## tonatello (Mar 25, 2016)

hola buenas tardes     me llamo Tonatello, espero  empaparme muchisimo de la informacion de cada uno de ustedes les mando un saludo  gracias.


----------



## Canario2016 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hola, 
entro en este foro para curiosear....me gusta entretenerme y la electrónica parece entretenida. Ahora mismo estoy fabricando la fuente de alimentación del youtubero Terrazocultor.
Soy de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria. Canarias. España.
Un saludo.


----------



## elguti (Mar 26, 2016)

Gracias por dejarme entrar en esta gran familia mi nombre es Saturnino Gutierrez y espero aprender de bosotros. ya que mi ilusion es la electronica. Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## carnu (Mar 26, 2016)

Buenos días, soy electromecanico y me gusta mucho la electrónica aplicada a la automoción, espero aprender mucho de vosotros. 
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## Alegoriath (Mar 26, 2016)

Amigos muchas gracias por aceptarme en este grandioso foro, espero aprender mucho de los que saben, gracias totales.!!


----------



## telepatia (Mar 26, 2016)

Hola ,buenas noches soy de España cadiz y despues de mucho tiempo sin practicar me ha vuelto las ganas de trastear con cacharros jaja,y aqui estoy para aprender todo lo que pueda y intentar ayudar lo maximo posible.gracias un saludo


----------



## EB3DJC (Mar 27, 2016)

Hola a todos.

Mi nombre es José y soy aficionado a la radioafición y a la electronica, en general, desde muy joven. Espero que nos podamos ayudar mutuamente.

José.


----------



## elvisquiroz (Mar 27, 2016)

hola buen dia mi nombre es Elvis Quiroz estudiante de ing. Electronica  espero  aprender mucho en este foro


----------



## Yeferson01 (Mar 27, 2016)

Buenas a todos desde Venezuela.
Me uno a ustedes para aprender sobre electrónica.
Soy informático, aunque me llama la atención el mundo de la electrónica.


----------



## lavp97 (Mar 27, 2016)

Buenas compañeros! Mi nombres es Luis Angel y estudio ingieneria mecatronica, me interesa mucha esta pagina por diversos proyectos y aportaciones que nos ofrece la comunidad, saludo a todos.


----------



## Jonniryvers (Mar 27, 2016)

Hola a todos,my nombres es João Antonio, soy mecánico de automóviles en Brasil, técnico de gasolina de inyección electrónica y el diesel.

Me interesa mucho que aprender de otros y compartir información, muy feliz de estar aquí.

Saludo a todos.
muchas gracias.


----------



## alsoto (Mar 28, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Alfredo, soy un apasionado de la electrónica, pero hace muchos años que no es mi medio de vida. Ahora con un poco de tiempo libre empece a desempolvar viejos placeres y descubri esto de los foros que en mi época no existía. Muchas gracias por recibirme, espero poder aportar con mis pocos conocimientos.


----------



## Batutero (Mar 28, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Alexander, soy estudiante ingeniería electrónica, recién empecé 1ER semestre este año, me gusta mucho la electrónica analógica, digital y industrial. Gracias por recibirme espero poder aprender de otros con más años de experiencia y compartir información, feliz de estar aquí.

Saludos cordiales a todos.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## mharkus212 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hola a todos, gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## lornal (Mar 29, 2016)

Hola a todos! espero aprender y ayudar en lo que pueda. gracias por aceptarme y compartir su conocimiento. Saludos desde argentina


----------



## jibuze (Mar 29, 2016)

Hola a todos, espero poder ayudarlos en lo que pueda y también espero exprimir sus conocimientos es algunos temas, para así poder beneficiarnos mutuamente.

saludos desde Perú


----------



## nicojav (Mar 29, 2016)

hola a todos, soy Nicolás de  Argentina y espero aprender mucho en este foro.un saludo a todos.


----------



## alabel120 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hola soy un aficionado a la electronica mq complace estar en esta comunidad de electronicos


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 30, 2016)

Hola familia, soy electronico (antiguo) me presente hace 10 años y sigo con el soldador para no olvidar el oficio que aprendi en el 52,con tantas radios de valvulas, no he tenido tiempo para los foros,espero tenerlo ahora , suerte y saludos para los radieros,


----------



## Pakiro (Mar 30, 2016)

que tal! mi nombre es Francisco Cruz y estoy estudiando Ing. en Electrónica, aunque no tengo mucha experiencia soy muy curioso y me encanta investigar. Constantemente los molestare con mis dudas y perdonen si soy un poco lento


----------



## willy mei (Mar 30, 2016)

Saludos mi nombre es Wilver Castro en el Foro soy willy mei, soy Licenciado en  Matemática y Física de Venezuela, siempre me ha gustado la electrónica y tengo ciertos conocimientos básicos, me registre en el foro ya que me parece muy bueno, para aprender y compartir conocimientos con ustedes encantado de estar con ustedes que Dios les bendiga


----------



## Martinn (Mar 31, 2016)

Buenos días a todos,  es un honor pertenecer a este foro el que siempre me ha dado una mano y me ha enseñado muchísimas veces. Soy un apasionado de la electrónica, fundamentalmente de la Radio Frecuencia. Estoy para colaborar en todo lo que sepa, y en lo que no aprenderé!. Les dejo un gran abrazo a todos,
Saludos desde Córdoba, Argentina.


----------



## isola (Mar 31, 2016)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Cristian Isola los saludo desde un Argentina, Bs.As Ciudad de Zarate/Lima.
Aquí estoy sumándome a esta tremenda comunidad de maestros, alumno, ingenieros, técnicos hobistas, aprendices, colaboradores, autores y creadores etc, de esta inmensa comunidad afines a la electrónica en diferentes áreas del gigantesco campo electrónico, brindándonos la posibilidad de seguir aprendiendo intercambiando ideas, materiales, experiencias, compartir proyectos, trabajos, logros ayudar y recibir de la misma, formándonos y haciéndonos participes de esta mágica y maravillosa comunidad a nivel mundial que no para de crecer y de hacernos crecer, gracias y éxitos www.forosdeelectronica.com un mundo mágico como le llamo llegando hacia nosotros.
Les cuento q*ue* tengo 36 años estoy casado papa de 4 hijos soy técnico electrónico, hijo de ingeniero electrónico nací de la mano de los instrumentos y mis juguetes eran las placas electrónicas los componentes y cables eléctricos a los 12 años realice mi primer proyecto electrónico que fue un contador ascendente descendente digital para una cancha de bocha(tablero de puntaje)me dedico a las reparaciones de herramientas y maquinas industriales y reparación de todo tipo de electrodomésticos del hogar, e industrial tengo un taller propio en mi localidad donde desempeño mi trabajo día tras día, desde los 11 años que estoy navegando en el mundo electroelectronico proyectando mis conocimientos en construcción de equipos de radio y experimentando en el área de transmisiones de tv, en el campo de las radiocomunicaciones.
Bueno perdón si fui muy extenso pero no soy bueno para las bienvenidas o despedidas saludos a todos del santafecino., más conocido como el picaflor del norte bonaerense y el sur santafecino.


----------



## LITRIMA (Mar 31, 2016)

Hola soy litrima, un placer.


----------



## elpinti (Mar 31, 2016)

Hola a todos, me encanta este foro y espero colaborar en todo lo que pueda.


----------



## jeavaljea (Mar 31, 2016)

Qué tal , Soy Julio Huerta , soy Mexicano soy Psicólogo, pero también tengo una carrera técnica en electrónica ya tiene tiempo que no practico , me gustaría aportar mis conocimientos y también adquirir nuevos sobre todo poniéndolos en practica saludos a todos de parte de un servidor


----------



## rosquete (Abr 1, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy cubano y es para mi un placer poder compartir con ustedes todos los conocimientos que pueda, espero poder servirle y gracias por su ayuda de antemano


----------



## Bucker54 (Abr 1, 2016)

Hola a todos!
Me alegra encontrar un foro donde se puede aprender muuuuucho de vosotros. espero poder ayudaros en lo que pueda. un saludo


----------



## DIYLover (Abr 1, 2016)

Hola a todos, es un placer pasar por aquí y espero aprender bastante. Necesito de unas orientaciones, así que ya me veréis por aquí. Un abrazo


----------



## saimari (Abr 2, 2016)

Hola desde Puerto Rico,

Mi nombre es Saimari Garcia. Espero que esta experiencia sea de provecho para ustedes y para mi. 

Saludos,


----------



## andress08 (Abr 2, 2016)

Hola a todos soy Andrés, técnico en refrigeración familiar y técnico en reparación de lavarropas automáticos, tengo estudios de telefonía y adsl ademas conocimientos de electricidad y electrónica desde muy chico gracias a mi abuelo y mi tío. Entre a este foro buscando amplificadores y encontré muchísimas cosas que espero realizar en el futuro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2016)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *


*.*​


----------



## Piacentini (Abr 2, 2016)

Saludos a todos mi nombre es Alejandro me parece muy interesante el tema de la electrónica, espero poder adquirir conocimientos y aportar en lo que pueda.


----------



## daca1953 (Abr 2, 2016)

Hola, me llamo David Casas, soy colombiano, y actualmente estoy cursando 5 semestre de ingenieria electronica.
e campo que mas me llama la atencion de la electronica e la robotica y espero poder adquirir conocimientos de ello y poder colaborar en lo que pueda

Gracias ...


----------



## daca1953 (Abr 2, 2016)

Hola, me llamo David Casas, soy colombiano, y actualmente estoy cursando 5 semestre de ingenieria electronica.
e campo que mas me llama la atencion de la electronica e la robotica y espero poder adquirir conocimientos de ello y poder colaborar en lo que pueda

Gracias ...


----------



## jenniferlizmarie (Abr 2, 2016)

Mi nombre es Jennifer L. Montalvo Parrilla tengo 22 años  y soy estudiante de contabilidad y recursos humanos de la Universidad de Puerto Rico Recinto de Río Piedras. Actualmente curso mi cuarto año de universidad. Tengo veintidós años de edad y actualmente trabajo en el Banco Popular de Puerto Rico. Soy una persona bien dedicada al trabajo, responsable y de mente abierta. La universidad para mí es un tesoro, ya que significa el camino para mi carrera profesional, un mundo de conocimientos y aprendizaje. Es mi primera participación en un foro en línea y me interesa lo que tiene que ver con el mundo de los negocios y el mundo de la tecnología y la comunicación. Actualmente estoy matriculada en una clase en línea de tecnologías de información y me gustaría ver el intercambio de ideas así como contribuir a los temas relacionados. Un cordial saludo y que tengan buen día.


----------



## araujo (Abr 2, 2016)

Buenas noches para todos, mucho gusto, mi nombre es gustavo araujo, de antemano hago un gran reconocimiento a la página de foros de electrónica y a sus integrantes, porque este es un gran lugar donde se comparten diversos conocimientos de electrónica en general, en lo personal es un gran honor unírmeles.


----------



## DZS (Abr 3, 2016)

Acabo de agregarme a este foro y, siguiendo la etiqueta, paso por este hilo para agradecerles mi recepción.

Soy un aficionado a la electrónica con muchas ganas de aprender y disfrutar de este fascinante y tremendamente útil mundillo.

Un atento saludo para tod@s desde Valecia (España)


----------



## Alfalfa (Abr 3, 2016)

Hola seres humanos jejeje uno que se une a la familia para aprender basicamente....ya que veo buenos cerebros por aqui para alimentarme jejeje.

P.D: Un zombie.


----------



## victorres (Abr 3, 2016)

saludos a toda la comunidad, espero poder contar con su ayuda en las dudas en cuanto a electricidad y electrónica, así como también pueden contar con migo en cualquier inquietud siempre y cuando domine el tema.


----------



## danielnorman (Abr 3, 2016)

Buenos días/tardes a tod@s:
Me llamo Daniel, vivo en Argentina, soy psicólogo y sociólogo y descubrí este foro hace 4 años y en esta presentación saludo a nasaserna a quien aprovecho para saludar y agradecer una vez más por la recomendación de la compra de mi equipo de parlantes polkaudio tsi que suenan muy pero muy bien. ¡¡ Gracias Nasaserna !!
Entre mis aficciones me gusta el cine social, de denuncia y los thriller. Por suerte siguen vigentes algunos torrents por donde se puede bajar cine, en forma gratuita,  en formato mkv cuya calidad es comparable con el bluray. Obviamente ofrezco compartir información sobre estos temas a quien lo solicite.
En mis 68 años he recorrido distintos oficios -entre ellos el armado de plaquetas electrónicas- en virtud de haber dedicado parte de mi vida a la producción y venta de una cerradura electromagnética para consorcios y ahora sólo atiendo la parte de service mecánico-electrónicos por cuestiones de ética y obligación moral. 
Un saludo cordial para todos los integrantes.
Daniel


----------



## jimmy11 (Abr 3, 2016)

Hola a todos!

espero poder aprender mucho de vosotros y ayudar en lo que esté en mi mano


----------



## restaurador (Abr 4, 2016)

hola a todas y todos!
buenas vibras desde Mexico D.F.
Soy nuevo y espero poder ayudar mucho y aprender
buenas vibras!


----------



## elcore (Abr 4, 2016)

Bueno! siempre entro y nunca posteo o pregunto nada,soy un autodidacta de la electronica, electricista y un fan del diy saludos a todos desde Moreno,Buenos Aires,Argentina


----------



## Thavox (Abr 4, 2016)

Hola a todos!, primeramente gracias por aceptarme en este Foro tan util de electronica, soy originario de Mexico y aficionado a la electronica por gusto y por necesidad. Mi actividad principal desde hace cerca de 40 años es la musica, soy dj y estoy rodeado de amplificadores, bafles, luces y demas componentes dedicados al los eventos musicales, a los que hay que cuidar y consentir, en lo que pueda colaborar con ustedes sera con gusto y agrado, gracias y un saludo afectuoso!


----------



## Draude (Abr 5, 2016)

Hola, hace muchos años estudié electricidad y electrónic y no me he dedicado profesionalmente a ello pero ahora tengo un par de proyectos y espero encontrar aquí la ayuda que seguro necesitaré, saludos a todos!


----------



## aleglez22 (Abr 5, 2016)

Hola comunidad, soy un entusiasta gran fanático del comportamiento de la electricidad, soy ingeniero de Sistemas computacionales (en proceso )pero también amo resolver problemas con la vieja lógica digital.
Ya que no cuento con personal muy capacitado en mi medio, recurro al poder más grande de de comunicaciones La Hermosa Internet, para intercambiar información aveces difícil de  encontrar.


----------



## MarceloCuadras (Abr 5, 2016)

Soy de Salta - Argentina y con mucho esfuerzo yo mismo arreglo la parte electrónica de mi Renault Kangoo. 
Me gusta aprender y espero compartir mis conocimientos de autotrónica con todos los amigos de este edificante foro.


----------



## devalver3 (Abr 5, 2016)

Hola a todos soy Devalver soy nuevo en electronica,siempre quise aprender este curso pero nunca tuve la oportunidad.


----------



## pedroal (Abr 6, 2016)

hola soy pedro aficionado a la electronica , siempre digo que soy mas bien copion de circuitos jhe armado un ruter cnc y armo unas centralitas de inyeccion electronica programables copia de las MEGASQUIRT espero aprender junto a ustedes algo mas ...desde ya gracias por aceptarme


----------



## oswald (Abr 6, 2016)

hola DIOS los bendiga a todos, mi nonbre es jose oswaldo magaña.quiero aprender radio frecuencias trasmisores fm , muchas cosas buenas con ustedes que por años los he admirado por su orden y respeto a los demas


----------



## neopvh (Abr 7, 2016)

hola a todos soy jhonatan, nuevo en electronica, un honor pertenecer al foro
saludos


----------



## argenisb (Abr 7, 2016)

Hola, saludos a todos.

Soy Argenis amante de la electronica y me complace mucho estar en este foro, espero poder ayudar con los conocimiento de forma desinteresada.!

Un abrazo desde Venezuela.


----------



## frincho (Abr 7, 2016)

hola.mi nombre es efrain villazon, soy técnico en electrónica y estoy muy contento en participar en este prestigioso foro, es pero la colaboración de todos gracias.


----------



## facu77 (Abr 7, 2016)

Hola a todos! mi nombre es Facundo, soy de Argentina, muchas gracias por aceptarme en su foro, hace rato leo sus comentarios y sus consejos. Espero retribuir su ayuda con lo que pueda. Saludos a todos los integrantes!


----------



## Javier03 (Abr 7, 2016)

Bunos dias mi nombre es Javier E. Vásquez D. 
Agradecido que me hayan aceptado en este pretigioso foro...



Ya hace tiempo que me registrado, pero no habia participado en un tema como tal.
Nuevamente agradesco a todos y espero contar con su ayuda y viceversa en cualquier caso


----------



## Maure91 (Abr 8, 2016)

Hola amigos, soy de MX, soy un aficionado a la mecanica automotriz y a la electronica, me gusta mucho estudiar y leer, saber como y por que funcionan las cosas y arreglar aparatos averiados, creo que llegué a buen lugar, saludos!!!


----------



## valvunaso (Abr 8, 2016)

Bueno, mi nombre es Francisco, soy de San Nicolas de los arroyos, Argentina (le hice um blog que puede ser hallado em google como: san nicolas edilicio) estoy vivendo em Joinville, sur de Brazil, y me gusta el tema de la electronica, trabajé muchos años en el laboratório de mediciones electricas de algunas firmas de fabricacion de parte electrica de motos, moto cultivadores, motores estacionários, parapente y el noventa % lo hice em el área de bobinas de ignicion y electronica de encendidos, primero fué a platinos y despues com CDI(ignicion por descarga capacitiva y TCI , ignicion por control transistorizados, así que andube jugando com alta tension y como producirla,.. tal vez les pueda interesar ,..para començar, uma graciosa, se acuerdan del condensador que acompanhava a todo platino? bueno, era para que no se produjera chispas entre los contatos del platino cuando se abria y la extracorriente de ruptura ancansase valores altos que mantuvieran el circuito cerrado y sin producion de alta tension em el secundário de la bobina de lata. abrazos


----------



## Peron1952 (Abr 8, 2016)

Mi nombre es Pedro Rondo, y desde mi ciudad Bogotá, les envío un cordial saludo a esta comunidad que le  apasiona la electrónica;  esta ha sido mi pasión aunque profesionalmente me desempeñe en otro campo, espero aprender de ustedes, y en lo que les puede colaborar  con todo gusto.


----------



## pas pas (Abr 9, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es juan y me gusta trastear con la electronica aunque no soy experto pero bueno un saludo


----------



## danniellex (Abr 9, 2016)

Hola ,buenas noches soy de ranelagh y despues de mucho tiempo sin practicar me ha vuelto las ganas de trastear con cacharros jaja,y aqui estoy para aprender todo lo que pueda y intentar ayudar lo maximo posible.gracias un saludo


----------



## latomatagran (Abr 9, 2016)

Hola. Me alegro de estar por aqui.
Nos vamos viendo.
Chao.


----------



## tatto (Abr 9, 2016)

Hola a todos mi nombre es johan, me apodan tatto desde el colegio, un saludo a todos desde Colombia, soy estudiante universitario de electrónica, me apasiona la programación la tecnología y el espacio, espero que me colaboren con mis dudas y de la misma manera colaborar con sus dudas en este espacio en el que podemos compartir conocimientos, Gracias muchos éxitos.


----------



## Riikards (Abr 10, 2016)

Buenas tardes! Soy Ricardo, estudiante de ingeniería de sistemas pero interesado en la parte electrónica! Llegue por acá buscando ayuda para proyectos de un curso, espero conseguirla y aprender


----------



## agapito88 (Abr 10, 2016)

Hola al foro, epero,aprender y ayudar en lo que este em mis manos.

saludos a todos.


----------



## ge13r (Abr 10, 2016)

Buenas, soy estudiante de ing electronica, desde la UNET venezuela, un placer estar aqui, espero poder aportar y empaparme mas en este hermoso mundo!!


----------



## canarioftv (Abr 10, 2016)

Hola buenas noches a todos buen foro donde aprender algo mas.. saludos desde Canarias.


----------



## danniellex (Abr 10, 2016)

Buenas noches saludos a todos!


----------



## mmarc3lo (Abr 10, 2016)

Hola a todos, espero poder aprender y ayudar en lo que pueda en el foro. Saludos


----------



## joshtrin (Abr 11, 2016)

Un saludo a todos soy amante de la electronica con conocimientos adquiridos a base del tiempo y de errores, pero bueno espero poder aprender mucho mas, gracias


----------



## Nalfen (Abr 11, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy un joven estudiante de fpII mantenimiento electrónico. Mis conocimientos son medios, me falta mucha práctica aún, espero poder aprender mucho de ustedes y poder también serles de utilidad.

Gracias a todos, que tengan buen día


----------



## fitolora (Abr 11, 2016)

Saludos a todos, soy Colombiano, y muy aficionado a la electrónica. Espero poder colaborarles en lo que esté a mi alcance, y también aprender mucho de Uds. Gracias.


----------



## Luchonymous (Abr 11, 2016)

Hola a todos! Soy argentino. muy aficionado a la música y a la electrónica (sobre todo a la vintage). Espero poder resolver mis dudas y ayudar en lo que esté a mi alcance. Saludos desde Mendoza!


----------



## mauriciodj (Abr 11, 2016)

hola, soy de Mendoza, Argentina. Técnico electrónico y estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, suelo leer mucho en el foro y saco ideas y circuitos que me son muy útiles, trataré de interactuar en los temas que pueda, aportando mis conocimientos y experiencia y aprender en los demás.. Gracias a todos...


----------



## jorgeheat (Abr 12, 2016)

Hola a todos soy de Perú espero aprender y aportar lo que pueda en este foro.
Saludos hermanos


----------



## nisa (Abr 12, 2016)

hola  amigos soy mexicano y estoy en el area automotriz, soy electromecanico, estoy aprendiedo a programar pics, estoy diseñando herramientas electronicas para el diagnostico automotriz.

me pongo a sus ordenes 


saludos


----------



## zallatustra (Abr 12, 2016)

Hola que tal, soy tecnico en sistemas, y espero poder ayudar y aprender a la vez, saludos desde Mexico.


----------



## azval (Abr 12, 2016)

Hola gente contento de estar aquí soy estudiante de electrónica y espero aprender bastante de ustedes y poder compartir lo poco que se si se puede


----------



## Electrosonic (Abr 13, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy técnico electrónico y escribo desde España. Encontré este foro y me parece muy interesante, por eso he decidido registrarme. Espero aprender mucho de vosotros y aportar en la medida de mis posibilidades.


----------



## HoneyBadger (Abr 13, 2016)

Holaaa, soy estudiante de electronica, tengo tiempo siguiendo el foro y pues quisiera compartir algunas cosas que tengo por ahí.

un abrazo desde colombia


----------



## carloscarlobra (Abr 13, 2016)

Hola foro soy Carlobra, intentare tirar ideas, como asi mismo hare muchas consultas. Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## DocHelium (Abr 13, 2016)

Buenas gente soy Doc, estudiante de Ing. Mecanica y hobbista de la electrónica. Espero aportar y robar toda la información que pueda!!  jaja

Saludos


----------



## sebas33 (Abr 14, 2016)

buenas 
soy un un creador de ideas con los conocimientos justos en electricidad y en electrónica casi nada .

necesito ayuda para sacar una idea para adelante 

gracias por compartir 

un saludo


----------



## HEMH (Abr 14, 2016)

hola mundo de foros de electrónica espero aprender y aportar en lo que se pueda saludos


----------



## entafe (Abr 14, 2016)

Hola a tod@s, espero aportar mi granito de arena y aprender de los demás también. Un saludo desde España, Málaga.


----------



## oldfox2005 (Abr 14, 2016)

Hola compañer@s, soy de Barcelona y estoy jubilado Aunque he estado trabajando muchos años en un departamento de Sat y tengo bastante experiencia en temas de electrónica, aunque siempre salen dudas , ya que este campo es muy amplio, y muchas veces te supera la tecnologia, en fin por aqui estare , para aprender y tambien en lo que pueda aportar.


----------



## gregory49 (Abr 14, 2016)

gracias por permitir que mis conocimientos se amplien  con vuestro conocimiento


----------



## bejar (Abr 14, 2016)

Hola! soy estudiante de electronica! muy buen foro! estaremos probando proyectos!


----------



## frankiruli (Abr 15, 2016)

Hola a todos
Tengo un problema con el circuito electrónico de una nevera Daewoo, y he encontrado este foro. Voy a plantear mis cuestiones en el hilo de Reparación de Electrodomésticos para ver si me podéis ayudar.
Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Die32go (Abr 15, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Diego De Cecco soy aficionado a la electrónica aunque tambien trabajo de esto. Me dedico desde los 13 años mas o menos y tengo ahora 41 años siempre me ha gustado el rubro de las comunicaciones hf vhf pero ahora me estoy interesando por la electrónica digital. Saludos a todos los colegas...


----------



## ddram (Abr 16, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Damian estudiante de electronica y electromedicina me gusta la electronica a pesar de los complicado me interesa la electronica digital


----------



## wilmar vanegas m (Abr 16, 2016)

Cordial Saludo para todos ,, Mi nombre Wilmar Vanegas Soy Colombia .. ME gusta mucho compartir información ,, Mi pregunta ? Es  Como puedo publicar un tema de una fuente conmutada de equipo sonido Necesito salir de dudas para un remplazo del HFC0100 ,


----------



## robert975 (Abr 16, 2016)

Hola que tal soy Ing. En Electrónica y de Comunicaciones y técnico en electrónica Roberto Pérez Me incorporo para seguir aprendiendo de cada uno de ustedes y compartir información valiosa, apoyarnos con problemas en el banco de trabajo. Quedo a sus ordenes saludos a todos!!!


----------



## Abel T (Abr 16, 2016)

Hola amigos del foro  soy Abel Tapíz de mendoza Argentina, soy estudiante de la carrera Técnico Superior en Biomecatrónica y este magnífico foro  viene dándome soluciones a muchas dudas y decidí unirme.
Muchas gracias a los maestros  que aportan sus conocimientos para evacuar muchas dudas a veces muy simples pero que para muchos representan un obstáculo ante sus proyectos.
Grácias por sus amables y claras respuestas


----------



## loko ale (Abr 17, 2016)

Hola amigos, soy de Argentina, espero ser util aportando mis conocimientos y eksperiencia, y tambien seguir aprendiendo en el fascinante mundo de la elektronika. ...


----------



## willys2016 (Abr 17, 2016)

Hola Amigos, soy Perú,  soy Técnico en electrónica, con experiencias espero aportar en algo en este foro que es muy interesante los temas que tocan


----------



## vjtux (Abr 17, 2016)

Que tal, mi nombre es Pablo, Soy Técnico Audiovisual, y Electrónico autodidacta, trabajo en diseño de proyectos electronicos para dar soluciones en la industria audiovisual. Espero dentro de este foro, cooperar y servir en un pequeño granito, a esta gran comunidad.. Saludos y que tengan un magnífico día.


----------



## Rickytiki (Abr 18, 2016)

hola, soy Ricardo y hace mucho que los sigo pero no me había registrado, soy un aficionado a la electrónica y espero poder aportar en algo, ya que uds me aportan mucho conocimiento con sus aportes y discusiones.
el conocimiento es poder, así que gracias por compartirlo y no guardárselo.


----------



## consultav (Abr 18, 2016)

hola a todos , no se si me estoy presentando de la manera correcta pero espero que si , mi nombre es ricardo leguiza , soy de bs.as ciudad de moreno es un agrado poder ingresar a foros de electronica y poder ser parte de esta hermosa comunidad , tengo una paguina muy similar en facebook  espero la visiten . tengo 37 años soy argentino , trabajo con electronica desde los 14 años  me encanta aunque a veces se sufre jaja en algunas reparaciones  con mucho dolor de cabeza pero esto es lo mas lindo de la electronica , cada trabajo un nuevo desafio y ademas nunca terminamos de aprender es lo que lo hace tan apasionante , bueno sin mas nuevamente es un gusto muy grande  poder estar aqui , mis saludos a toda la comunidad .


----------



## juansit (Abr 18, 2016)

Hola soy Juansit, soy aficionado a la electronica y trabajo con sistemas SCADA, automatizaciónes y eficiencia en edificios.
Gracias a todos de antemano por la ayuda que prestais muchos desinteresadamente.
Un saludo.


----------



## globalbga (Abr 18, 2016)

Hola a todos, gracias y me siento honrado por la oportunidad de participar en este foro que parece ser muy profesional y organizada. Soy un aprendiz de por vida, tengo poco más de teoría ya tienen un poco de práctica, al igual que el audio y ha establecido algunos amplificadores en cuando hace ahora quiero retomar la actividad y quieren estudiar y este foro será de gran ventaja.


----------



## chuchaso (Abr 18, 2016)

*M*e llamo *J*esus *V*azquez y soy tecnico de electronica*,* vivo en la ciudad de puebla mexico y estoy contento de estar en este foro *,* estoy a las ordenes de los colegas para poderlos ayudar en las fallas de los aparatos electronicos y*_*tambien para que me ayuden en las fallas de estos aparatos electronicos como tv minicomponentes dvd*,* etc*,* etc.


----------



## nhacxo (Abr 19, 2016)

Soy Ignacio Mendoza, vivo en Hidalgo, México.  

Desde joven me apasionan los amplificadores de audio. Eh construido varios y me gusta mucho este foro,  en mis ratos libres sigo armando amplificadores. Me ah sido de mucha ayuda. Gracias.


----------



## LJZB (Abr 19, 2016)

Hola a todos soy Luis Zuluaga de Medelín, Colombia.

Estudio ingeniería electrónica, me encanta y siempre busco aprender más, y si puedo compartir algo para ayudar un colega lo haré con gusto.


----------



## sefaca (Abr 19, 2016)

Hola amigos soy de Maldonado Uruguay me presento ante la comunidad con muchas ganas de aprender ya que me resivi  de tecnico en electronica en 1982 y nunca trabaje en ello es como empezar de vuelta saludos


----------



## PROLUZCA (Abr 20, 2016)

Buenas tardes a todos los protagonistas de este foro que le dan vida que son todos y cada unos de los participantes. Soy una persona que descubrió lo bonito que tiene esta rama que es la electrónica y la electricidad. Soy un principiante que necesitará de mucha ayuda de cada uno de ustedes y espero que estén dispuestos a ayudarme y con gusto también los ayudaré. Saludos desde Venezuela!


----------



## giovannigtr (Abr 20, 2016)

buenas noches me presento mi nombre es edward soy estudiante en electrónica es un placer pertenecer a este grupo y en especial la gran ayuda espero aportar tal y como ustedes lo han hecho en este momento estoy con el cuento de las sumadoras siete segmentos sin decodificadores solo compuertas lógicas esta difícil pero hay vamos cualquier aporte seria  muy útil buena noche


----------



## manu7743 (Abr 20, 2016)

Buenas ! Me presento, mi nombre es Manuel Cuello soy estudiante de ing. Electromecánica en la UTN (Mendoza-Argentina)...apasionado por la electrónica y la mecánica y los inventos desde que tengo memoria. Agradezco a todos los que han colaborado con este foro ya que vi temas bastantes interesante.. por suerte encontré este foro a tiempo y bueno pronto estaré construyendo algo y ayudándolos en lo que necesiten gracias !


----------



## Isajaz (Abr 21, 2016)

Hola, me da gusto entrar en este sitio, soy estudiante de mecatronica, y microcontroladores me hizo caer aqui, gracias por aceptarme


----------



## jlicet (Abr 21, 2016)

buen día mi nombre es jose licet, soy de Venezuela, me da un gusto entrar a esta comunidad soy apasionado amateur de la electrónica, me encanta todo lo referente al sonido y estoy aquí para poner mi granito de arena poner a prueba y compartir mis conocimientos como también resolver dudas.


----------



## serbarmax (Abr 21, 2016)

Hola, soy un DJ de los 80 que volví el año pasado a pasar música otra vez dejé 30 años jaja bueno ya estoy medio viejito (54) pero no se me murieron las ganas, seguro cualquier duda que pueda resolver pregunten nomas y yo voy a consultar sobre cosas técnicas de lo que me pueda comprar o quiera armar. 
Espero poder ser útil. 
Saludos compañeros. ...


----------



## Rantamplan (Abr 21, 2016)

Hola , acavo de llegar al foro espero poder compartir conocimientos en este mundo de cables, pantallas, altavoces, y transformadores, nos leemos por el foro saludos desde Baleares.


----------



## Skywalker (Abr 21, 2016)

Hola, me presento y les saludo muy cordialmente compañer@s electronic@s. Hace varios años que mi hobbie es la electronica, ahora no tanto como antes, ya que a medida que pasa el tiempo uno tiene otras tareas a lo largo del dia. Pero sea como sea de alguna manera no hay que despegarse de lo que a uno le gusta hacer. No me gano la vida con la electronica, sino que trabajo principalmente en instalaciones electricas, reparaciones de estas y artefactos electricos, pero cuando puedo me pongo ya sea a reparar como a crear algun circuito. Podria decir que de niño me pasaba en el taller de mi padre revolviendo entre sus trastos electronicos, y creo que uno de mis primeros juguetes consistia en cargar capacitores y hacer sonar un parlante con ellos (hacia un sonido tipo los juegos de karate del family game), y bueno !!! Miles de recuerdos  de los cuales no voy a escribir un libro aqui. Espero compartir con ustedes muchos temas acerca del rubro, asi que les mando un saludo grande desde Piriapolis Uruguay!!!


----------



## roberto montane (Abr 21, 2016)

Hola foro soy roberto estudio telecomunicaciones y electronica en la upr y tengo bastantes ansias de conocimiento que espero aliviar en este sitio


----------



## Daniel Jimenez (Abr 21, 2016)

Hola foro soy estudiante de Telecomunicaciones y Electronica en la UPR,acudo austedes con muchas ganas de aprender y ayudar a todo el que pueda siempre que este dentro de mis posibilidades.Muchas gracias


----------



## ClauBas (Abr 22, 2016)

Hola Caballeros

Mi nombre es Claudio y vivo en San Martín de los Andes, Neuquén. He sido periodista gran parte de mi vida.
Neófito total en temas de electrónica, ahora con 69 años y jubilado, encuentro el tiempo para aprender y vivir lo que siempre ví como algo complejo y apasionante. Aquello de que "de chiquilín te miraba de afuera..."  ha quedado atrás y ahora comienzo a entrar en "el café" para pedirme uno "de diodos con resistencias".
Agradezco la posibilidad de ingresar y solo me resta poner manos a la obra.
Un gran saludo a todos y... Éxitos!


----------



## morrigan (Abr 22, 2016)

que tal saludos a todos los del foro soy nuevo en la electronica es pero aprender y resolver dudas de todos ustedes saludos


----------



## jeffrycr7 (Abr 23, 2016)

Hola foro soy estudiante Electronica en la TECSUP,acudo austedes con muchas ganas de aprender y ayudar a todo el que pueda siempre que este dentro de mis posibilidades.Muchas gracias


----------



## pringo (Abr 23, 2016)

Hola amigos mi nombre es Sergio Gonzalez residente en la coruña España visito este foro porque soy muy aficionado a la fm y aquí he encontrado muchas cosas interesantes tengo 43 años y he vuelto a retomar mi pasión por hacer circuitos electrónicos y "trastear con ellos" recientemente he realizado algunas placas que estoy deseando compartir con vosotros y que también me echéis un cable en algunas otras que estoy intentando hacer.Saludos.


----------



## Malky (Abr 24, 2016)

Hola saludos a todos, espero aprender mucho con ustedes y tambien aportar en algo.


----------



## dhcv (Abr 24, 2016)

Hola Hola a todos, mi nombre es Daniel soy estudiante de electrónica y es un gusto pertenecer a esta comunidad, espero poder aprender y ayudar también con mis conocimientos.

Saludos


----------



## Rully (Abr 24, 2016)

Soy Rully estudiante de electrónica vivo en Lima, Peru. Mucho gusto en compartir conocimientos con ustedes.

Saludos todos quisiera aprender un poco mas a cerca de los microcontroladores
Gracias


----------



## Alex1001 (Abr 25, 2016)

Hola, ahora me dedico a la eficiencia energética en instalaciones y energías renovables. Espero aprender y compartir lo que pueda.


----------



## H2ONow (Abr 25, 2016)

Hola a todos!

Yo la verdad es que no se nada de electrónica pero busco a alguien que pueda ayudarme a mi y a mi socio con un proyecto que tenemos entre manos. Sé que hay mucha sabiduría aqui por eso me he decido a poner aqui un mensajillo.

Un saludo!


----------



## diesu (Abr 25, 2016)

Muy buenas, soy de Asturias, España y si os digo la verdad mis conocimientos de electronica son muy básicos.

Llevo brujuleando por los foros mucho tiempo y creo que era el momento de presentarse.

Saludos.


----------



## V1c3nt3 (Abr 25, 2016)

Hola,

Me llamo Vicente, soy ingeniero y me dedico a al automatización industrial. Os felicito a todos por este Blog tan interesante i constructivo.

Saludos.


----------



## izan75 (Abr 26, 2016)

Hola soy Izan y mis conocimientos de electronica y programación son un poco justos. LLevo tiempo necesitando ayuda y al encontrar este foro espero me puedan echar una mano.
saludos


----------



## THCAM (Abr 26, 2016)

Hola, soy Javier. Vengo del sector audiovisual y TV. Buscando información para próximos proyectos he llegado hasta este foro. Por lo poco que he podido ver me parece una gran fuente de información y con temas muy interesantes. Gracias por dejarme entrar. Un saludo


----------



## ThinkingMono (Abr 26, 2016)

Buena tarde colegas.

Mi nombre es Alejandro Garcia, estudiante de Tecnología en Electrónica, próximo a graduarme  ... Este foro me ha sido de gran ayuda a través del tiempo y me ha solucionado varias inquietudes ... quedo a su total disposición, espero aportar en lo que me sea posible...


----------



## juanantoniogarrido (Abr 26, 2016)

Buenas noches por tierras españolas ... 
La busqueda de información me ha traido hasta aqui ... espero aportar cosas y que este foro me aporte cosas ...

Un Saludo a tod@s ... y muchas gracias por esta web tan amigable.


----------



## diesu (Abr 27, 2016)

Hola, después de mucho leer me he decidido a escribir, poco puedo aportar salvo mi presencia puesto que mis conocimientos son nulos, pero espero aprender con vosotros.

Saludos.


----------



## cesar viera (Abr 27, 2016)

hola como están no entiendo nada de electrónica o sea que estoy en la prehistoria pero necesito de alguien que sepa de rastreo satelital


----------



## Sergio Gonzalez Mesa (Abr 27, 2016)

Hola colegas soy Sergio y siempre he soñado con esto llevo años trabajando la electrónica pero aqui en mi pais el acceso a la información es en extremo complicado y dificil va a ser un placer poder compartir mis experiencias con ustedes


----------



## juliogx1995 (Abr 27, 2016)

Hola Amigos soy julio un estudiante de electrónica apenas en pesando de segundo semestre en colombia sincelejo espero que ayudar tanto como pueda y ser ayudado también


----------



## robertourrejolar (Abr 27, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy Roberto, estudiante de Técnico en Automatización y Control Industrial del Instituto Santo Tomas de Santiago de Chile, actualmente voy en el ultimo año, próximo a cursar el ultimo semestre.


----------



## abg (Abr 27, 2016)

Hola gente
Soy un aficionado a la electrónica y me uno a estos maravillosos foros para así poder compartir nuestras experiencias, aportando lo que humildemente sabemos y aprendiendo del que comparte sus conocimientos.
Gracias a todos


----------



## taju (Abr 27, 2016)

soy taju soy técnico de generación pasada ahora e mas bien como hobby espero ayudar y viceversa me encanta sus foros estupendos muy buenas clases


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2016)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *


*.*​


----------



## amateurdigital (Abr 27, 2016)

Presentacion
Saludos a todos, mi nombre es Ricardo, soy tecnico en sistemas, pero no se nada de electronica, espero poder hacer algun tipo de aporte al igual que aprender para poder desarrollar los proyectos que tengo actualmente de crear una maquina para trabajar con ella, ya que no he podido encontrar empleo. gracias a todos.


----------



## nand06 (Abr 28, 2016)

Hola a todos, antes que nada me presento soy Fernando Rojas Hernandez, estudiante de la carrera de Ingenieria Electronica.
Me apasiona la electronica y la tecnologia y lo que pueda aportar y compartir con ustedes sera un gusto


----------



## Bleboz (Abr 28, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy Alonso de Venezuela, siempre me ha gustado el tema de la electrónica y de pequeño experimentaba y siempre he tenido la curiosidad... ahorita estoy más hacia la informática, administro redes y servidores pero siempre he tenido esa espinita; conozco el foro desde hace tiempo y quería formalizar mi entrada, espero seguir aprendiendo de ustedes.

¡Saludos!


----------



## ilusol (Abr 28, 2016)

Hola amigos, le comento que estoy trabajando con la marca DELTA en PLC, HMI, Variadores, he realizado trabajos de programacion y algunos proyectos y me ha ido muy bien, pero ahora me vino un inconveniente para utilizar la salida analoga, quiero ocupar la salida de 0-10V, por favor si alguine me puede ayudar como lo hago, espero que alguien que a utilizado esta salida analoga me pueda ayudar, tengo el PLC SX2, gracias.
Y si alguien necesita saber como hacer HMI y comunicaciones estare gustoso en ayudarles.


----------



## chucrut (Abr 28, 2016)

Hola gente, gracias por admitirme en el foro, soy tecnico en electronica y docente secundario, siempre estoy buscando cositas entretenidas para mis alumnos, a ver si les puedo despertar el interes en la electronica.


----------



## tiofrank (Abr 29, 2016)

Me presento...me recibi de Electrotécnico Nacional en el 78´ Curse hasta 4to año de ingenieria electrica en la UTN. Curse Electrónica Industrial como becado en John Deere Argentina....pero mi pasion es la musica y todo lo que se aplique a ella, especialmente para guitarra, pues de ahi saque su pagina. De por cierto esta muy interesante y no tiene desperdicios...asi que gracias por aceptarme....


----------



## 1charlie2007 (Abr 29, 2016)

Hola, buen dia, soy carlos rios, estoy ubicado en guadalajara, jalisco, mexico, no soy electrónico, pero estas cosas de la electrónica entre más las desconozco mas ganas me dan de aprender, actualmente tengo 56 años de edad, y siempre he sido autónomo, tomo un curso de tecnico reparador de computadoras, o lo que es lo mismo, me quiero convertir en un mecánico computacional.


----------



## yiyorebel (Abr 29, 2016)

Hola , gusto en saludarles , me presento soy Juan Pablo , vivo en Chile , me gusta todo el mundo DIY , poder hacer las cosas tu mismo me parece inmensamente gratificante. Soy bien principiante , aunque llevo varios años haciendo cosas, guitarras , bajos , gabinetes , pedales de efecto etc.
Espero poder participar y aprender de este foro. Nos vemos por algun tema. Saludos


----------



## Vicremat (Abr 29, 2016)

Hola a todos los amigos de este foro, mi nombre es Victor Reyes, gracias por permitirme ser parte de este grupo. Soy Ing. Industrial (Venezolano) y mi afición es la electrónica, por lo cual me agregue al foro. Actualmente estoy haciendo unas reparaciones a fuentes de poder por lo que pido de su ayuda en lo que les sea posible. Y bueno de la experiencia que pueda darles quedo a la orden. 
Saludos.


----------



## Xabdeth (Abr 30, 2016)

Que tal, me presento: Soy Xabier Boricon, vivo en Venezuela (aunque pronto me ire). Me encanta este foro, lo vengo siguiendo desde hace tiempo pero nunca me anime a registrarme para comentar, asi que ya lo he hecho (ya era hora).

Soy Ing. de Audio y casi de Electronica a mis 29 años, y todo lo que rodea estas maravillosas carreras me fascina.


----------



## Angel565 (Abr 30, 2016)

Hola a todos, un placer poder compartir con ustedes información de electronica.
Soy aficionado a la electronica, aunque estoy bastante verde, pero con ganas de aprender.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## matlok33 (Abr 30, 2016)

serbarmax dijo:


> Hola, soy un DJ de los 80 que volví el año pasado a pasar música otra vez dejé 30 años jaja bueno ya estoy medio viejito (54) pero no se me murieron las ganas, seguro cualquier duda que pueda resolver pregunten nomas y yo voy a consultar sobre cosas técnicas de lo que me pueda comprar o quiera armar.
> Espero poder ser útil.
> Saludos compañeros. ...



Bueno, estamos en lo mismo, yo lo fui con mi promo desde el 77 al 80.
Pero ya no volvi a pasar musica, aunuqe estoy armando un equipo para vinilos y musica en 24 bits.
Tambien tengo 54 jaja
Bien, que te diviertas, este es un muy  muy buen lugar!


----------



## foxsinnerjr (May 1, 2016)

Hola a todos, estudio electrónica y automatización en la uanl aunque la vdd soy novato en esto, un placer compartir con ustedes información y consejos


----------



## yovi (May 1, 2016)

Los saludos por acá feliz día del trabajador, que pasen un buen día y diviertan sé jugando con electrones ..


----------



## swservicios (May 1, 2016)

Buenas tardes, Soy Enrique, soy de Mendoza, gracias por la admision. Electronica en general y tema drones es lo mio. Saludos para todos.


----------



## qwerty89 (May 1, 2016)

Hola, soy qwerty89; gracias por dejarme entrar en este gran foro  .
Saludos


----------



## rafael 1966 (May 1, 2016)

Hola buenas tardes Mi nombre es Rafael Castillo y vivo en Venezuela, me gusta la electrónica de hecho estoy trabajando en mi taller pues vivo de eso.... me gusta compartir ideas con mis colegas.



muchas gracias  a forosdeelectronica.com por aceptarme les agradesco a mis colegas tambien por cualquier aporte que puedan sobre reparaciones y conocimientop del mismo.....


----------



## Nestor2017 (May 1, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Nestor y estoy de retorno en este foro


----------



## foxi (May 1, 2016)

Hola amigos Mi nombre es Roberto Vivo en Capital Barrio Liniers Me gusta el audio especialmente valvular Colecciono y Restauro Tengo Grundig KBrown Audinac RCA Zenith y muchos otros Espero poder contribuir y aportar devolviendo minimamente algo de lo mucho que los maestros del foro me han aportado Y Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## ZevastyanVII (May 2, 2016)

Hola buen día! Mi nombre es David, aficionado a la electrónica desde pequeño. No tengo estudios académicos realizados sobre este maravilloso tema, soy muy autodidacta, muchas de las cosas que sé las aprendí leyendo libros, o internet, o en foros como este. Tengo 26 años, soy de Rosario, Santa Fe - Argentina. Este viernes cumplo 27 ja :/

Saludos!


----------



## Jose Luis carrizo (May 2, 2016)

Buenos dias Soy Jose Luis Carrizo de buenos aires Argentina gracias por aceptarme y espero poder nutrirme de sus aportes


----------



## Lmica (May 2, 2016)

Hola buenas, soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica, y estoy deseando aprender mucho por aquí. Saludos


----------



## yuuki910831 (May 3, 2016)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Leisy y es un placer para mi pertenecer a esta comunidada. Espero aprender mucho aquí. Saludos


----------



## ismichin (May 3, 2016)

Hola!!!!!

Excelente foro, espero algun dia poder aportar algo. Por ahora solo puedo aprender.


----------



## theusuario5000 (May 3, 2016)

Hola 
Me llamo Daniel,estudio Ing.Informática, pero mi dedicación es la electronica (posible carrera  si no va bien)
Me encanta trastear con cosas,soldar,desoldar y todo lo que es el montaje de piezas en un circuito.
Espero aportar mi granito de arena a la comunidad .


----------



## Meltec (May 3, 2016)

Hola a todos los amigos de este importante foro..
Me llamo Cristian y los saludo desde Bogotá-Colombia. Tengo muchos proyectos en mente que quiero llevar a cabo. Espero compartir con todos ustedes y tratar de ser de utilidad en lo que pueda en la medida de mis conocimientos en la materia.


----------



## jjesus88 (May 4, 2016)

Saludos me presento me llamo jesus soy de mexico y no soy electronico (((((
pero me gustaria ir aprendiendo lo basico y seguir asi y aprendiendo de ustedes y hasta que mi conocimientos me lo permitan. gracias por dejarme formar parte este gran foro 
saludos foreros!!


----------



## edgarcia93 (May 4, 2016)

Mi nombre es Eddy estoy estudiando Ingenieria Biomedica y quisiera aprender un poco mas de los temas interesantes que tiene el mudo de la electronica, gracias por aceptarme en este foro.
 Saludos a todos


----------



## etigac (May 5, 2016)

Hola a todos les doy un saludo fraterno y gracias por las informaciones  con respecto a la parte de audio,felicitaciones a todos.mi nombre es etienne y soy de santiag de chile


----------



## AMDERSON (May 5, 2016)

hola soy estudiante de 5to semestre de electronica  y me paracio muy bueno. espero poder obtener conocimiento para mi proyecto de tesis


----------



## yosel (May 5, 2016)

Hola a todos  estudio ingenieria electrica en Cuba y me gusta todo sobre la electronica espero contar con ustedes para aprender mas sobre ella


----------



## magorolo (May 5, 2016)

hola muy buenas desde la provincia de cadiz en España, espero ayudar con información y tener ayuda vuestra también, en este mundo de la electrónica soy técnico en todo tipo de reparaciones electrónicas con mas de 20 años de experiencias. Espero ser ayudado y ayudar. por que muchas veces como no nos ayudemos los unos a a los otros esto no funciona. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## daaptrading (May 5, 2016)

Me llamo Dumay Acosta tengo 24 años soy de venezuela y hace poco comence a estudiar electronica como tecnico superior universitario siempre me a gustado solo que ahora lo tomo carrera espero aprender mucho en este foro...


----------



## Tess16 (May 6, 2016)

Hola, muchas gracias por haberme aceptado al foro. Soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica y recien estoy empezando a conocer todo lo que abarca el ambito electronico el cual me parece muy interesante.
Espero que aqui pueda aprender muchas cosas mas y ayudar en lo que pueda  saludos.


----------



## titanx (May 6, 2016)

Hola desde México, un saludo y gracias por permitirme estar en este foro, hasta pronto.


----------



## namor (May 6, 2016)

hola a todos, espero aprender mucho de vosotros;


----------



## zix128 (May 6, 2016)

Hola como están amigos hace reto que estoy registrado pero la verdad he participado poco en el foro y nunca los había saludado. antes que nada quiero agradecer por haber resuelto un montón de mis dudas con respecto a la electrónica ya que soy un aficionado y mi conocimiento es básico.
tratare de estar mas seguido por acá y de participar mas.
un abrazo.


----------



## aguilaaudaz (May 7, 2016)

Soy un estudiante de LMAD, quiero aprender a hacer circuitos y poder terminar mis proyectos. Espero aprender de ustedes.


----------



## cesarco (May 7, 2016)

Hola soy tecnico en electronica y estoy incursionando en los decodificadores, espero serles util en algunas cosas y tambien queiro nutrirme de Uds. para ver como funcionan siertos equipos que es nuevo para mi gracias


----------



## vicaam (May 7, 2016)

Que tal, soy estudiande ing electronica y me gustaria intercambiar experiencias y conoccimiento.


----------



## robertorrc (May 7, 2016)

hola amigos soy Roberto Rodriguez de Venezuela, gracias por permitirme ingresar a esta comunidad


----------



## diegourgal (May 7, 2016)

hola, soy Diego, de España..me llama la atención lo relacionado con el mundo del audio, espero aprender de vosotros y ayudar en lo que pueda... gracias


----------



## apj1 (May 8, 2016)

Hola soy Ángel, aunque no trabajo en esto siempre he sido aficionado al audio y construirme
algun aparatillo. Hace tiempo que lo había dejado y ahora he vuelto a trastear uno a válvulas.

Espero aprender de esta comunidad, pues me queda mucho.


Un saludo.


----------



## ariel14 (May 8, 2016)

Hola a todos soy Ariel de Bs. As. Argentina hace bastante que leo este foro y me a ayudado mucho, soy aficionado a la electronica y del armado de proyectos.
Saludos


----------



## Piruchi (May 8, 2016)

Buenas, soy Sergio, de Argentina. Tengo conocimientos básicos de electricidad y electrónica. Mi propósito aquí es aprender cada día un poco más sobre estos temas simplemente como hobby. Saludos


----------



## Oscarenriuqe (May 8, 2016)

Buenas noches soy Oscar Enrique, de Palpalá Jujuy Argentina.
Soy Instrumentista orientación electrónico.
Estoy Jubilado. Mi propósito es informarme y aprender para hacer aquellos proyectos pendientes y colaborar con mi experiencia Saludos


----------



## xalocguitart (May 9, 2016)

Hola buenas, encantado aqui de compartir foro con locos de los cables y la tecnologia, yo soy de  Catalunya, frontera española con francia, y estudié algo de electronica de mas joven aunque mis trabajos han sido mas con electromecanica.

Aqui ando buscando ayuda en el proyecto de una moto y para hacer una PCB sencilla con un temporizador y alguna cosa mas de electrònica bàsica.

Gracias!


----------



## MERCOLEC (May 9, 2016)

Nuevamente, hola a todos:

 Digo nuevamente, dado que ya en 2009 estaba registrado en esa comunidad, pero por lo que me ha explicado el moderador, en 2012 se perdió mi registro y se me negaba la participación en el foro; ahora siguiendo las indicaciones del mismo moderador, he tenido que hacerlo bajo otro nombre de usuario.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## verguess (May 9, 2016)

Hola gente 
Me gusta ver los proyectos que presentan acá. Espero armar algunos para divertirme.


----------



## delir66 (May 9, 2016)

HOla a todos!!! Soy Ferran, de Barcelona. Un gran foro de referencia, hace tiempo que lo sigo. Todo un database para dudas!

Siempre he estado relacionado con la reparación y creación de pequeños proyectos, una cosa que me apasiona, espero ayudar en algo si puedo.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Dofaneite (May 9, 2016)

Saludos estimados amigos. Desde Santa Ana de Coro Estado Falcon en Venezuela. Soy aficionado a la ELECTRONICA y aunque mis estudios los realice como tecnico medio en Electricidad, luego continue carrera en Instrumentacion Industrial graduado como TSU y finalmente conclui la carrera de Ing. En Sistemas ejersiendo 15 años como tecnico en Electricidad en la Industria Electrica de mi pais, me desempeñe por 23 años como docente en el area de Instrumentacion Industrial dictando diferentes materias en el campo de la automatizacion industrial y hoy en dia jubilado trabajo en el campo automotriz con sistemas de inyeccion de vehiculos a traves de computadoras, sensores y actuadores en donde mis conocimientos de la electronica me han servido de mucho aunados a los de electricidad y sistemas. Estoy a la orden modestamente para compartir con los que quieran mi experiencia y como no. Tambien aprender de ustedes por que nunca lo llegamos a saber todo. Gracias.


----------



## landis11 (May 10, 2016)

Hola soy Boro. me dedico a la electrónica profesionalmente en el sector del automóvil, me encanta la electrónica. Soy un eterno aprendiz, pero seguro que las ayudas de este foro, me ayudaran ha mejorar mis conocimientos.
Por mi parte intentare contribuir en lo que pueda 

Gracias


----------



## vierbu (May 10, 2016)

Hola, soy Vierbu, y novatisimo en este foro.

Soy técnico de sonido de profesión, pero me he metido a esto de la electronica y he hecho un grado superior de mantenimiento electronico.

Ando sobre todo con temas de arduino y con el diseño de circuitos en proteus. Espero no solo pedir ayuda, si esta en mi mano también aportar algo al foro.

Saludos!


----------



## jaherz348 (May 10, 2016)

Amigos foreros les deseo un feliz día  soy jaherz348, otro gomoso de la electrónica, les agradezco que me permitan participar de sus conocimientos y experiencia. manejo tubos y semiconductores no es que sepa mucho pero algo se hace.

Muchas gracias. Cordialmente ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, jaherz348


----------



## mmartins (May 10, 2016)

Hola!! Mi nombre es Martin, soy técnico electricista con orientación en electrónica industrial. Me gusta aprender y si puedo dar también una mano a quien lo necesita. Muchas gracias por aceptarme en el foro.
Saludos a todo el foro!!


----------



## PrincipianteJr (May 10, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Jackeline Canel, tengo 15 (casi 16) y estoy cursando mi primer año en electrónica, es decir soy novata. Deseo aprender de todos ustedes, y tal vez en algún futuro yo también poner mi grano de arena en este desierto de conocimiento. Soy de Guatemala, y cuando termine electrónica quiero convertirme en ingeniera en sistemas. Espero llevarme bien con todos, y gracias por aceptarme (o leer esto)


----------



## Sikandar (May 11, 2016)

Mi nombre es Alejandro, soy de México y estudio Nanotecnologia, cuando termine mi ingenieria me gustaria especializarme en electronica pero por el momento mi conocimiento en esa area es muy nulo >_<


----------



## femame2 (May 11, 2016)

Buenas tardes a tod@s.... Queiro saludad a los componentes del Foro e intentaré aportar cuantas sugerencias e ideas puedan ser beneficiosas para tod@s. Soy un amante de la electrónica , desde pequeño, y conozco bien el área de imagen y sonido.
saludos y gracias


----------



## karlosvalde (May 11, 2016)

buenas muchas gracias por la aceptacion 
soy de colombia me gusta mucho los temas de electronica


----------



## PEDRO DEL RIO (May 11, 2016)

Hola amigos soy aficionado a temas técnicos, espero poder aportar al foro y muchas gracias por la bienvenida


----------



## cosmehl (May 11, 2016)

Hola soy Jose . estudio en la tecnica n°2 de Salta-Argentina especialidad electronica  y nada  me gusta la electronica espero poder aportar al foro . gracias


----------



## vladelukr (May 11, 2016)

Hola, me llamo Vlad, me gusta la electronica pero soy consciente de que si me pongo a estudiarla empezare a odiarla por los examenes , llevo registrado desde 2014 y resulta que ... Soy nuevo! (segun pone el foro), me mola navegar por aqui pero nunca he tenido algo con lo que contribuir asi que solo leia jeje A ver si en un futuro aporto algo!


----------



## ingjim (May 11, 2016)

Encantado de entrar en este ambiente que se ve interesante. Mi nombre es Edgar Jimenez, soy ingeniero en Electrónica desde hace 32 años y sigo siendo un entusiasta de esta disciplina. Espero poder ayudar en lo posible y estoy a sus gratas órdenes.


----------



## Konnan comandante33 (May 12, 2016)

Buenas tardes amigos gracias por aceptar mi suscripción, espero generar algun conocimiento para ustedes y cambien puedan ayudarme. Gracias


----------



## arcorojo (May 12, 2016)

Hola a todos!! Recién llegado a este foro con muchas ganas de aportar y también de solicitar alguna que otra ayuda a colegas o publico en gral.

Saludos!!


----------



## jryc (May 13, 2016)

Hola, me llamo jose, vivo en españa, trabajo como técnico en electrónica, y espero poder compartir me modesto conocimiento y experiencia para que todos mejoremos. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## carlimp (May 13, 2016)

Que tal, soy Carlimp, ya tiene unos años que me uní a este foro pero recientemente me decidí a participar de manera activa con aportes que ayuden a esta comunidad


----------



## jjimanezbelloso (May 13, 2016)

Hola Soy Juan, me llaman JJ vivo en Venezuela son Ing. Electrónico y espero poder colaborar en el conocimiento electrónico compartido. Saludos


----------



## orlando guada (May 13, 2016)

hola tengan un cordial saludo a todos los que integran esta gran comunidad de personas dedicadas a la electricidad y la electronica, mi nombre es orlando guada, soy de Venezuela-Valencia, tengo 59 años , tengo alrededor de 30 años dedicados como tecnico en   la electricidad y la electronica  y estoy muy feliz de  estar y poder compartiir con todos ustedes  mis conocimiemto  y tambien de aprender de  todos ustedes sus grandes conocimientos , muchas gracias


----------



## programa (May 13, 2016)

Saludos, soy aficionado a la electrónica y electricidad, agradezco de antemano las aportaciones de los demás miembros y trataré de ayudar en la medida que mis limitados conocimientos me lo permitan. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Telmen (May 14, 2016)

Hola me llamo Juan y soy aficionado espero ser de ayuda en la medida de mis posibilidades. Saludos


----------



## FJMAN (May 14, 2016)

Saludos, me llamo Fran y soy Tecnico electrónico. 45 tacos me contemplan y el cacharreo es lo mío. Hice pocas horas con micros en el instituto y a pesar de otro curso despúes para aprender algo más de ASM, Basic y C. Son muchos años desde aquello y el nulo uso dado hasta hoy hace que me cueste un poco más pero voy refrescando la memoria poco a poco. Espero no darles mucho la tabarra con mis dudas.... jeje. Gracias a todos por sus aportes.

Salu2

FJM


----------



## WOPCXXI (May 14, 2016)

Hola soy William y vivo en Colombia, me gusta aprender y quisiera poder colaborar en lo que sea posible.


----------



## vipar (May 15, 2016)

Hola pues como hace tiempo que estoy registrado y la verdad que he pasado por aqui a curiosear y consultar algunos temas, nunca he posteado y por lo menos presentarme. Soy vipar,  vivo en Valencia España. Soy electromecanico, mas mecanico que electro, mi trabajo siempre se ha dirigido a la mecanica pesada e industrial. soy bastante inquieto y eso me lleva a querer abarcar muchas cosas y muchas veces no llego (lo reconozco). Ultimamente me interesa mucho la electronica, pero la verdad que poco o nada puedo aportar a esta comunidad, espero la comprension de todos y un saludo


----------



## molex (May 15, 2016)

Buenas a todos los foreros. Soy novato en esto. Gracias a vuestras páginas iré aprendiendo cosas interesantes.
Saludos


----------



## lbamartin (May 15, 2016)

Buen dia
Mi nombre es Arturo, vivo en Neuquen, Argentina.
Me gusta la electronica y agradezco la posibilidad que me dan de integrarme a un foro tan interesante.
Un calido saludo a todos desde este, ahora, frio lugar.

Arturo


----------



## jamoso (May 15, 2016)

Hola a todos!! Recién llegado a este foro con muchas ganas de aportar y también de solicitar alguna que otra ayuda a colegas o publico en gral.

Ademas de comenzar a aprender acerca de electronica soy ingeniero quimico, así que si alguien necesita de algo en esta area tambien a las ordenes para participar en proyectos conjuntos.

Saludos!![/QUOTE]


----------



## christian lopez (May 15, 2016)

buenas tardes compañeros gracias por aceptarme mi nombre es cristian lopez estudio electrónica y pues ya saben cuentan conmigo para lo que se les pueda ayudar en la buena mi gente. aquí reportándose  colombia ,cali


----------



## osenrique (May 16, 2016)

Hola me llamo Osvaldo Gonzalez, soy de Colombia, agradezco por haberme incluido en este foro, estoy haciendo el técnico en electrónica acá en Bogota, en lo que pueda colaborar en conocimientos que hasta el momento haya aprendido los compartiré con todos ustedes y que a todos los que nos gusta esto del mundo de la electrónica nos traiga éxitos en todos los proyectos que nos propongamos. Gracias a todos y que bien por hacer parte de este foro.


----------



## astrocrip (May 16, 2016)

Saludos amigos, estudio un grado de electricidad pero siempre me ha gustado mucho la electrónica. Últimamente hago bastante proyectos caseros con Microcontroladores y arduinos. En lo referente a mi humilde experiencia aquí estoy para aportar lo que pueda.

SAludos!!


----------



## cargueroazul (May 16, 2016)

Gracias por admitirme al club, saludos desde Argentina  a todos los foristas.-


----------



## jldominguez (May 16, 2016)

Bien hola a todo soy cubano, físico nuclear y me fascina la electrónica, espero en este foro aprender de ustedes y contribuir a que otros también puedan aprender si comienzan a dar sus primeros pasos de este fascinante mundo en este fenomenal foro ...


----------



## robher (May 16, 2016)

Saludos a todos los integrantes de este distinguido foro. Espero aprender mucho y compartir lo poco que se.


----------



## davidskate502 (May 16, 2016)

hola. un saludo a todos los camaradas de este fascinante mundo de la electrónica, espero adquirir sus conocimientos y compartir los míos.


----------



## Vicremat (May 17, 2016)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Victor (Venezolano) soy nuevo, ing. industrial y me gusta trabajar con fuentes de poder de PC, para hacer fuentes de laboratorio. Gracias al foro he encontrado bastante información de interés para nutrir mas mis conocimientos. Espero continuar en el foro...


----------



## Rafadel89 (May 18, 2016)

hola soy rafael del df. actualmente estudiando electronica naval  espero algun dia poder apoyar en el foto y que me apoyen  tengo 26 años


----------



## Muad Dib (May 18, 2016)

Buenas noches, me llamo Fernando,me anoté en este foro hace mucho y nunca participé, pero he decidido hacerlo pues estudié electrónica hace muchos años, nunca trabajé de ello y como estoy jubilado me ha pedido mi hijo que le arme un amplificador a válvulas usando válvulas que tiene y funcionan, lo voy a intentar seguramente con la ayuda de la gente del foro, y tal vez me aficione a hacer más cosas porque también tengo una radio, que debe ser de 1930 que no funciona y la quisiera restaurar, también espero poder ayudar en algún momento. Saludos y gracias por aceptarme en el foro.


----------



## 2n3055 (May 19, 2016)

Hola buen día, mi nombre es Daniel Erba, tecnico en electrónica


----------



## uli__f (May 19, 2016)

Hola comunidad! es muy interesante lo que postean en este foro. Me interesa mucho la parte de amplificadores de potencia y recién estoy comenzando. Buen día!


----------



## rmonrealto (May 19, 2016)

hola comunidad me interzan todos los temas en este gradioso mundo de la electronica saludos a todos


----------



## luprez (May 19, 2016)

Hola Gente Mi Nombre es luis Mejia me interzan todos los temas de la electronica saludos para todos  desde colombia barranquilla


----------



## julio5238 (May 19, 2016)

ola a todos soy jubilado con ganas de trabajar con led y otras cosas utiles para mi casa.-


----------



## alex580 (May 20, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es alejandro de mexico un saludo para todos.


----------



## DMM (May 20, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Diego, recién empiezo en esto de la electrónica. Espero en un futuro poder hacer mis aportes. Saludos


----------



## forobeta (May 20, 2016)

Hola soy luis , iniciando en el mundo de la electrónica , espero aprender y aportar en esta comunidad


Saludos


----------



## follow8 (May 20, 2016)

Hola, me llamo Juan. Gracias por aceptar mi suscripción, espero aprender y en un futuro aportar mis conocimientos. Saludos


----------



## juangoj (May 21, 2016)

soy juangoj gracias por admitirme en vuestro foro soy electronico y como tal me entusiasma vuestras inquietudes por ayudarnos a todos.


----------



## jedial23 (May 21, 2016)

Hola a todos por acá, soy de Venezuela y estoy aprendiendo sobre la electrónica. Soy técnico en computadores y me ha gustado siempre todo esta onda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2016)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *


*.*​


----------



## rolectronic (May 21, 2016)

Hola, les agradezco la aceptación, pronto nos iremos conociendo en este mundo maravilloso de la electrónica. Un abrazo...


----------



## perezcuenca (May 21, 2016)

Hola me llamo Juanjo y no soy electrónico como la mayoría de vosotros. Me he registrado para aprender de vuestra experiencia.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Yovanin (May 21, 2016)

Hola a todos, gracias por dejarme participar, espero aportar con el foro y tambien aprender de Uds. saludos.


----------



## Fabi76 (May 21, 2016)

Hola gente, me llamo Fabian, soy de Buenos Aires y me inicio en este mundo de la electronica solo por curiosidad y a modo de hobby. Estoy recorriendo el foro y me parece interminable; con ganas de empezar algun proyecto pero sin decidirme aun de tanto que he encontrado. Bueno, un saludo a todos y espero seguir aprendiendo de todos ustedes.


----------



## alejandro pino (May 21, 2016)

un saludo para todos los colegas de este forum.mi nombre es alejandro, pero pueden llamarme pino si gustan. soy estudiante de ingeniería en el Instituto Superior politécnico Jose Antonio Echeverria (CUJAE) en la Habana, Cuba. Estoy ansioso por aportar nuevas ideas, y aprender de uds al maximo. espero poder colaborar en este mundo con uds.saludos


----------



## Copete93 (May 22, 2016)

hola a todos soy estudiante de tecnología en electrónica de V Semestre y esto aquí para aprender de todos ustedes. Saludos!!


----------



## chochanga (May 22, 2016)

hola a todos, soy Andres de Argentina trabajo en el rubro de electronica automotriz. un saludo!


----------



## diomer (May 22, 2016)

Buenas tardes
Mi nombre es Diomer Garcia, soy estudiante de electricidad industrial pero también me gusta mucho la electrónica. Les deseo a todos un excelente día y poder aprender mucho de todos.


----------



## Telmen (May 22, 2016)

Hola me llamo Juan y espero poder serle de ayuda a alguien. Gracias


----------



## PJ95 (May 22, 2016)

Buenas, Me llamo Felipe Soy de colombia, actualmente estudio Ing electronica, espero poder intercambiar conocimiento con las personas del foro. Gracias


----------



## clafraja (May 22, 2016)

Hola, me llamo Jan soy nuevo en este foro y me gusta esto de electricidad y electrónica, soy novato en esto y por lo mismo me uní a este foro ya que eh leído algunas cosas aquí que me han sido de gran ayuda, espero seguir aprendiendo y ser un aporte en lo que pueda, saludos y gracias.


----------



## gertes (May 22, 2016)

hola a todos .me llamo gerardo soy estudiante de electronica . espero compartir circuitos y aportes  y me puedan ayudar . gracias..


----------



## luistodos1 (May 23, 2016)

un saludo a todos los habitantes de este planeta, desde México soy uno mas para este club y como todos
esperando dar lo mejor de mi para a si dar buenos aportes, a un que soy principiante, esto de la electrónica es lo mio...  Gracias...


----------



## jesuselchino21 (May 23, 2016)

Hola, me llamo jesus soy nuevo en este foro y soy un aficionado en esto de electrónica, soy novato en esto y por lo mismo me uní a este foro ya que eh leído algunas cosas aquí que me han sido de gran ayuda, espero seguir aprendiendo y ser un aporte en lo que pueda, saludos y gracias.


----------



## miguelcolon (May 23, 2016)

Hola comunidad, soy ingeniero electronico, desarrollo software y me gusta practicar en sistemas embebidos como la placa Arduino.

Salu2.


----------



## kablematic (May 23, 2016)

saludos  a todos los  integrantes  de esta  gran  familia  desde  argentina -kablematic  luego de  recuperar contraseña


----------



## EZEQUIEL REYES GASTELO (May 23, 2016)

como entro al link para dejar mi mensaje de presentacion

estoy interesado en diagramas de audio y luces ritmicas, quien tiene por favort compartir


----------



## angelyllanes (May 23, 2016)

hola soy estudiante de electronica y he visto bastantes cosas interesantes..... gracias por su aporte  (Y)


----------



## Ikesankom (May 23, 2016)

Buenas tardes. Me encanta la electrónica y aplicarla a cosas cotidianas, pero para mi sigue siendo una gran desconocida. Me gustaría saber defenderme para poder reparar la mayoría de objetos electrónicos. A veces no soy capaz de localizar los problemas y me resulta frustrante. Otras veces, a simple vista, he sido capaz de sustituir elementos estropeados. Espero poder colaborar en lo poco que pueda. ¡Saludos!


----------



## danielmart (May 23, 2016)

Hola veo mucha gente profesional en el tema y esto me motiva al respecto. Mi nombre es daniel, prof. en Educación Física, solamente un aficionado "travieso" de la electrónica. 
Como profe tengo una ambición que es crear mi propio fotocelula para poder calcular la velocidad max de mis jugadores en una distancia de 20mts. Creo que cuando uno busca algo lo encuentra y para buscar este es el lugar ideal. Saludos mis estimados.


----------



## edissong (May 23, 2016)

Hola gente de Forosdeelectronica

Mi nombre es Edisson, soy un aficionado natural por la electronica, espero aprender de todos ustedes y tambien poder aportar algo a quienes lo necesiten.


----------



## Istrale (May 24, 2016)

Buenas a todos, soy Istrale aficionado a la electronica, intento reparar chasis de tv analogicas de crt, chasis hantarex y fuentes conmutadas, no tengo ningun estudio de ello pero me fascina la electronica y aprender de ella lo que pueda.
Estoy seguro que aqui aprendere y resolveran algunas de mis dudas, gracias a todos.
saludos desde España


----------



## Cesarrpy (May 24, 2016)

Saludos, desde Venezuela. mi nombre es César.  estudio Ingeneria en electronica. espero poder aportar y contibuir a esta comunidad de Electronica.. saludos!


----------



## eliectronica (May 24, 2016)

Hola saludos a todos, me llamo Eliecer y soy de Barran quilla Colombia
Hace mas de 20 años trabajo como técnico en electrónica y radiocomunicaciones y deseo compartir con todos ustedes mis experiencias


----------



## EUSTORGIO (May 24, 2016)

mi nombre es eustorgio soy tecnicnico en reparación de tarjeta electrónicas especialmente lavadoras,también poseo amplios conocimientos en programación orientada a objeto y  HTML 5 combinada javascript y css3 de igual forman mucha experiencia en la reparación del sofware y hadware de computadoras y dispositivos móviles inteligentes .... conozco he manejado proyectos de la mano de arduino y micro controladores 
 estamos para aprender en comunidad saludos


----------



## xavidg (May 24, 2016)

Mi nombre es Xavi estudiante de Ingenieria de Sistemas, soy de Uruguay y este foro es excelente!!!!!!!!!!! Espero aprender mucho de todos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jorge ap (May 24, 2016)

Mi nombre es Jorge y soy de México, trabajo en un una empresa de ingeniería, es genial este foro, espero aprender más y poder compartir con todos.
Saludos.


----------



## guillermfc (May 24, 2016)

Hola 
Me gusta mucho este foro y espero poder contribuir en el con mi pequeño grano de arena.


----------



## taukie (May 24, 2016)

Buenas a todos los foreros. Soy novato en esto. Gracias a vuestras páginas iré aprendiendo cosas interesantes.y si es posible aportar mi grano de arena


----------



## pabloro15 (May 24, 2016)

Hola soy estudiante de Ingenieria electronica, voy en cuarto semestre y me registre a este sitio para aprender un poco mas y llenarme de ideas con algunos proyectos que he visto en este sitio. Si alquien quiere consultarme algo y si tengo conocimiento sobre lo que me digan estare dispuesto a ayudar.


----------



## PEPITOPALOTES (May 25, 2016)

Hola, estudiante de electrónica buscando un poco de ayuda!
Gracias a todos


----------



## solitario5 (May 25, 2016)

buenas noches mi nombres jose, soy de zacatecas mexico y me suscribi con el fin apoyar y que me apoyen para poder aprender mas, saludos


----------



## Zulairam (May 25, 2016)

Hola a todos en el foro. La verdad soy una novata aprendiendo, espero poder aprender y aportar en mis posibilidades al mismo tiempo. Saludos.


----------



## juancho60 (May 25, 2016)

Recien registrado soy Juan, 59 años, desde chico la electronica fue mi pasion y hobby, nunca estudie en este tema, lo que aprendi fue siempre leyendo y leyendo y armando cosas y tratando de arreglar otras. Tambien de la misma manera aprendi acerca de computadoras. Vivo en EEUU y aqui hay mucho equipo y cosas que dejan de funcionar, lo que se llama " La Obsolescencia Programada". la gente tiende a deshacerse de ellos asi que muchisimas veces se consiguen cosas gratis o muy baratas usadas, para mi es el paraiso en este tema. Hoy dia tenemos la ventaja de comprar partes y componentes online asi que cuando se trata de reparar algo si es para uno es una cosa, pero si es para ganarse unos pesos es un poco mas complicado, todo se basa en el valor del equipo a reparar mas las partes y mano de obra,  respecto a comprar uno nuevo. Mucha gente opta por lo ultimo. Ultimamente estoy reparando organos y teclados musicales, la mayoria con problemas en fuente de alimentacion. Algunos amplificadores de audio y Tvs.
Cualquier consulta estoy a la orden.


----------



## InterStellarMx (May 26, 2016)

Que onda, no se como carajo llegue aqui, tengo 19 años y aun no empiezo ni la universidad :V


----------



## luisecg (May 26, 2016)

Hola a todos en el foro se le agradece a todos por las colaboraciones, soy informático y me gusta la electrónica y espero aprender en el foro para así poder contribuir luego con aportes que estén a mi alcance. Mis saludos a todos


----------



## TOTY56 (May 26, 2016)

Hola amigos!

Me presento como Toty, son un muchacho de casi 60 años que se considera "militante" de Arduino, Linux y todo lo que se les ocurra que sea "Open".

Vivo en la República Argentina y hace poco le "declaré la guerra" a un colega y a sus alumnos en combate con Mini Sumo (o minisumo), los combates están pactados para la próxima primavera de este lado del mundo (aún estamos en otoño) y llegué acá buscando alternativas a los tradicionales sensores de IR que me parecen carísimos los que puedan detectar a unos 50cm. Al respecto ya me decidí por usar los HC SR-04 que bien programados se les puede hacer rendir bien.

O sea que, pasé, vi luz y entré!

Abrazos!


----------



## erizo82 (May 26, 2016)

Hola que tal me presento ante uds como erizo... que algo tiene que ver con mi nombre... en fin... el motivo de la visita es que soy una persona a la que le gusta aprender nuevas cosas siempre y últimamente la electrónica me a llamado bastante la atención, sin embargo es un campo nuevo para mi que apenas estoy empezando a descubrir, por lo que llegue aquí como muchos otros... en busca de informacion. debo aclarar que no soy ningun experto en electronica, mas bien un principiante ya que mi rama de conocimiento se enfoca a la TI donde, mi conocimiento si no es vasto, si puedo apoyar a alguien que tenga algun problema, incluso en temas de redes, CCTV y camaras IP, logicamente software y hardaware. 

bueno pues a darle y por aqui estare molestando un poco para aprender. mil gracias.


----------



## JHON HIGUERA (May 27, 2016)

Mi nombre es jhon higuera, soy t.s.u en electronica con 32 años de experiencia la cual quiero compartir con esta comunidad


----------



## jose valecillos (May 27, 2016)

Muy buenas tardes. Soy José Valecillos del Edo. Zulia, Maracaibo-Venezuela. Técnico Electricista con 67 años de edad y graduado en 1970. Deseo aportar y obtener conocimientos del grupo de foristas. Gracias..jnv


----------



## ramon555 (May 27, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy Ramon  con 57 años, electricista, con conocimientos de electronica, quiero aportar con todos ustedes


----------



## Vititor (May 27, 2016)

Buenas a todos, me llamo Victor, soy de cali colombia, estoy estudiando Automatizacion Industrial, apenas ando empezando en el mundo de la electronica y espero aprender de ustedes y yo aportar lo que aprenda en mis estudios


----------



## Rhodez2129 (May 27, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy Oscar, estudiante de Electronica, espero ayudarlos y tambien aprender con ustedes. Gracias a todos.


----------



## electronica vale (May 28, 2016)

Buenas tardes, Soy el Tec. en Electronica Valentin Regino, es un gusto pertenecer a su grupo,  ya mas adelante estaremos en contacto ya sea por alguna duda o aportacion de mi parte, mientras tanto reciban un saludo y un abrazo desde Tuxpan Veracruz.


----------



## dhul (May 28, 2016)

Hola, principiante y espero la ayuda de todos vosotros.
Gracias anticipadas !!


----------



## tony sanchez (May 28, 2016)

Hola a todos los componentes del foro.
soy antonio y tengo 29 años, soy un aficionado a la electronica entre otras aficiones, la malloria relacionadas con el bricolage (carpinteria, cerrajeria, etc.) 
Me he inscrito en el foro para poder resolver las dudas que me vallan saliendo a lo largo de mis proyectos, cosa que agradeceria mucho, ya que tengo nociones muy basicas de electronica y me gusta bastante. La mayoria de las veces resuelvo mis dudas viendo tutoriales en youtube o en la red, pero otras veces no encuentro lo que necesito.
Bueno no me enrrollo mas, un saludo a todos y gracias por la ayuda que estoy seguro que me aportareis.


----------



## kostix (May 29, 2016)

Hola a todos! Aficionado a la electronica desde que tengo recuerdo de mi mismo.
Saludos!


----------



## alexanderJJ (May 29, 2016)

Mi nombre es alexander, soy venezolano ! soy graduado en electronica desde hace un buen tiempo pero nunca me dedique a la misma sin embargo me a interesado continuar mis estudio en electronica, esperando ayuda de parte de la comunidad para optener una preparacion integral y poder impartir los conocimientos adquiridos a quien los necesite.... dios le bendiga a todos!!!


----------



## Aszune (May 29, 2016)

Hola!, mi nombre es Mónica, soy de Panamá, estudiante de VII semestre de Ingeniería Electromecánica. Tengo 21 años, y me gustaría poder aprender de vosotros.
Saludos.


----------



## diodonp (May 29, 2016)

Hola a tod@s.
Soy Gaby, apasionado de la electrónica.
Espero aprender y enseñar lo poco que sé.
Saludos.


----------



## MARIO ALBERTO GARCIA (May 29, 2016)

Buenas noches, a todos. Me gusta estar al tanto del maravilloso mundo de la electronica y aprender de todos ustedes.

Un saludo!


----------



## jesusmc49 (May 29, 2016)

hola colegas electrónicos quiero aprender mas de ustedes, soy pensionado también y me gusta mucho la electronica .saludos....


----------



## CharlieFoxtrot (May 29, 2016)

Hola, Charlie por acá. Radioaficionado , con ganas desde hace tiempo de construirme un transmisor. Ya me verán preguntando bien seguido...  ... Saludos!


----------



## eduy2k (May 29, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Eduardo soy de San Martin BS AS y me presento ante toda la comunidad, mis intereses son en la electronica en general y sobre todo en ARM que estoy incursionando ahora.

Saludos para todos....


----------



## amai (May 30, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Dulce soy de México. Estudiante de 6to cuatrimestre de Ingeniería Mecatrónica, tengo 21 años. 
Quiero aprender de ustedes.


----------



## feliponcio (May 30, 2016)

Buenas! Soy de Chile y llegué a este foro que parece super interesante, para aprender un poco más.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## STORMBLACK (May 30, 2016)

buenas noches soy jorge, estoy por finalizar la carrera de electrica electronica, estoy en este foro para aprender un poco mas. saludos a todos


----------



## 1alvaro1 (May 31, 2016)

Hola buenas, me llamo Álvaro y soy estudiante creo que éste foro tiene algunos apartados interesantes, un saludo.


----------



## tranko001 (May 31, 2016)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Carlos y agradezco poder ser parte de esta comunidad. Soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica.

Un saludo.


----------



## efect2000 (May 31, 2016)

Buenos días/noches, me llamo toni y resido en el noreste de Catalunya, en Girona-España. 

Cuando estudié lo más usado eran los transistores AC187/188, las vávulas termoiónicas, los transistores de silicio empezaban a usarse y ver un equipo con integrados era la hostia. yo he reparado televisores en color con válvulas. En aquella epoca, y aun tengo revistas, salian anuncios tipo "estudia para reparar televisores, profesion de futuro"........sí si, si quie excribió aquello levantara la cabeza.
en fñin, hace 12 años que cerré el taller, como por desgracia miles de técnicos, y desde entonces trabajo de jefe de mantenimiento en una empresa. La verdad, y aunque llevo dentro lo de las reparaciones, he ganado en tranqulidad por no tener que aguantar a algunos clientes, ya que se ha pasado de ser un SEÑOR a un "tio, tu ves normal 60€ por cambiar 4 piezas?
intentaré ayudar en lo que pueda, y empezaré con una pregunta sobre arduino.
saludos


----------



## freser (May 31, 2016)

Buenas noches me presento, soy Francisco. Hace mucho que visito el foro del cual he aprendido mucho (soy aficionado)...me demore para presentarme, pero mejor tarde que nunca


----------



## alfredo9111 (May 31, 2016)

que tal gente, soy alfredo, mexicano, estudiante de Ing. Electrónica  en la UAM. espero aprender con ustedes y poder aportarles algo. mucho gusto


----------



## jameshamer (Jun 1, 2016)

Hola gente del foro me llamo Jaime y soy de chile, soy tecnico electronico y me especialiso en reparación de maquinas soldadoras de todos los modelos (arco manual, mig, tig y plasma) cualquier duda que tengan con respecto a este tema encantado ayudare, no tengo un vocabulario muy tecnico pero no creo que influya mucho en ayudar, saludos a todos.


----------



## richards2 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hola que tal soy Ricardo carbel trabajador en el área de informática y electrónica..espero poder ser parte en el foro para poder dar una mano y que me den una ustedes también..abrazo grande..desde ya a su disposición


----------



## gasparagas (Jun 1, 2016)

Hola a todos!!! soy un aficionado mas
espero poder aprender de los usuarios del foro y poder ayudar en algo
saludos


----------



## Guske09 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hola a todos! Soy Guske, estudio electrónica, y aunque no se mucho de la parte practicas y puedo volverme loco para revisar una placa sencilla, soy especialista en lenguaje C, y mi lado electrónico nace programando microcontroladores, asi que espero poder ayudarlos en lo que necesiten, y obviamente poder preguntar sobre algunos datos prácticos de la electrónica.


----------



## luisPacheco003 (Jun 1, 2016)

Buenas tardes, soy Luis Fernando y pues no hay mucho que decir, soy Mecatronico y amo todo esto, saludos


----------



## D1Balzer (Jun 1, 2016)

Hola! me llamo Hugo soy aficionado a la electrónica con muchas ganas de hacer todos los proyectos, estoy comenzando con micros pic compilando con C, Saludos ,,, espero poder ayudar y compartir información útil


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2016)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *


*.*​


----------



## pablopac (Jun 1, 2016)

Gracias, mi nombre es Pablo, espero consultar y compartir mucha info... saludos!!!


----------



## francoe1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Buenas, Mi Nombre es Franco, Soy de Argentina.

Tengo un Local de Informatica.
> Conocimientos medios en Electrónica
> Programador, con conocimientos Avanzados, experiencia con Ensambladores en adelante. Experto en .NET

Espero encajar bien por aca, un saludos a todos.


----------



## e22722 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hola!!!  Soy Enrique (e22722) y estoy tratando de conocer cosas que me sirvan para mis emprendimientos...  Saludos a todos


----------



## amatos (Jun 3, 2016)

Ola obrigado por me aceitarem no vosso forum , gosto muito de electronica e faço dela o meu trabalho pois sou tecnico de electronica industrial embora goste de reparaçao de equipamentos de audio etc se puder ser util em alguma coisa estou ao dispor , obrigado a todos em especial aos moderadores do forum.


----------



## Konyco (Jun 3, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Carlos Quiroga soy de Argentina. Trabajo en electrónica soy Tecnico y Tecnico reparador de PC , trabajo por mi cuenta y espero poder ser de ayuda a cualquiera, y poder compartir las experiencias que no vienen en los manuales, saludos a todos.


----------



## zafts (Jun 3, 2016)

Buenas gente  soy juan muy bueno el foro . Realmente muy util para seguir incoporando y compartiendo conocimientos.

Saludos.


----------



## Jorge Ibarra Soto (Jun 3, 2016)

Hola soy Jorge, soy aficionado a la electrónica, gracias por aceptarme
saludos...


----------



## ummowoe (Jun 3, 2016)

Hola me presento. Soy Ummowoe


----------



## rebemi (Jun 4, 2016)

Hola amigos, Mi nombre es Martin soy de Uruguay - Montevideo Analista de sistema - soy un simple aficionado en electronica, apasionado en software y hardware DIY


----------



## Alejoss (Jun 4, 2016)

Buenas, Mi Nombre es Alejo, Soy de Granada España.

Soy aficionado a casi todo lo que tiene que ver con elec. e informatica
> Conocimientos bajos en Electrónica
> Algo de experiencia con Ensambladores en adelante.

Espero encajar bien por aqui, un saludos a todos.


----------



## jimix232 (Jun 4, 2016)

Buenas, me llamo Jaume, soy de Baleares, España.
Soy un apasionado de las ciencias en general, pero la electrónica es de mis favoritas.
Mis conocimientos en electrónica son básicos y me encantaría mejorarlos, y si es en grupo mucho mejor.
Saludos


----------



## pillo10 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hola a todos

Soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica, no tengo muchos conocimientos de ello salvo lo que he ido aprendiendo por mi cuenta. Para que os hagáis una idea, he estado unos 10 m. para resolver la pregunta para registrarme....jejeje, pero esto me apasiona. Espero resolver dudas con vosotros y no dar mucho la chapa.

Un saludo


----------



## ricardoch (Jun 4, 2016)

Gracias por aceptar mi inscripcion y le indco que es muy iportante para mi trabajo el apoyo que uds. brindan
Saludos
ATTE Ricardo


----------



## ant0ni00 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy antonio y soy un novato XD estoy dispuesto a aprender y cuando ya sepa con gusto ayudare, soy de puebla


----------



## cpva (Jun 4, 2016)

Hola soy Cristian este es el mejor foro para un electronico


----------



## Trebol (Jun 5, 2016)

Hola!!!
me dicen trébol, me gusta mucho la electrónica, y estoy aquí para aprender mas acerca de ella, mucho gusto, espero que me puedan ayudar cuando tenga dudas, y claro también cuando yo les pueda ayudar cuenten con migo


----------



## JOE SA SA (Jun 5, 2016)

Saludos ahí, Soy diseñador sonoro, también me decanto por la ilustración digital, hace mucho soñe con entender el mundo de la electrónica, tiempo ha...pero es tiempo de mirar en ella y entenderme a travez de ella y sus posibilidades, que existan mentes que dominan bastante de esto y a la perfección es una maravilla para mi, es de esperarse que ame este sitio, aún cuando paresca que no pasa algo.


----------



## MBD3 (Jun 5, 2016)

Muy buenas a todos, soy un estudiante técnico de mantenimiento electrónico y actualmente no poseo mucha experiencia, por ese motivo ingresé al foro para ampliar mis conocimiento y compartirlos con quien lo necesite ^^


----------



## Guzman (Jun 6, 2016)

Hola a todos los foristas, mi nombre es Efrenh Guzman y soy técnico en electrónica aunque no me desempeño en esa especialidad, me gusta mucho el audio y reparo amplificadores y otros equipos. Sobre el tema de las protecciones quisiera que alguien me ayude a diseñar un circuito que me permita proteger un amplificador de un posible cortocircuito en la salida,
Gracias de antemano.
Saludos.
Efrenh


----------



## pablo28rubio (Jun 6, 2016)

Saludos soy pablo y me gusta la electronica encontré este foro y me parece genial para iniciarme


----------



## marcelorundie (Jun 6, 2016)

hola, soy marcelo, técnico en electrónica , espero poder ayudar y recibir ayuda, en fin aportar algo en este apasionante mundo de la electrónica  (palabras de editorial de conocida revista)


----------



## METALWEBSITES (Jun 6, 2016)

Gracias por su apoyo de antemano un saludo a todos


----------



## barraelectronic (Jun 6, 2016)

buenas buenas.. excelente pagina.. espero poder aprender mucho.. les escribo desde Venezuela.. soy aficionado a la electrónica y me gustan mucho los proyectos en pic... espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden con algunas dudas.. gracias de antemano..


----------



## Rowell (Jun 6, 2016)

Hola que tal mi gente soy estudiante de electrónica venezuela  espero poder aprender y reforzar mis conocimiento y apoyar y ayudar en lo que se pueda con gusto saludos


----------



## vmsa (Jun 7, 2016)

Hola!, ¡Qué despistado! nunca habia puesto mi mensaje de presentación. Así que mas vale tarde que nunca. Soy un electrónico de toda la vida y siempre que leo algo en este foro veo que el nivel de los temas tratados es muy bueno. Así que tengo ganas de compartir algunos proyectos personales sobre medidores de audio que espero sean de interés.
Saludos,
Victor M. Acuña


----------



## Vickmanmx (Jun 7, 2016)

Hola a todos, siempre me he sentido atraido por saber cómo funcionan las cosas en general, la electrónica es uno de esos temas que de toda la vida he querido aprender, hace relativamente poco tiempo decidí que ya es hora de aprender algo sobre ella, y justo buscando material sobre eso, recordé este hermoso foro al que siempre he acudido de manera anónima donde siempre he podido encontrar la respuesta puntual a mis dudas de novato. Espero poder aprender mucho más y compartir también lo poco que sé.  Saludos y por aquí nos esteremos viendo


----------



## moheda (Jun 8, 2016)

buenas buenas.. excelente pagina espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden con algunas dudas.. gracias de antemano..


----------



## AlexFa (Jun 8, 2016)

Hola a todos un saludo me he dedicado durante 35 años a la reparación de tv a vuestra disposición.


----------



## lendrester (Jun 8, 2016)

Hola a todos, me llamo Fernando soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, espero compartir conocimientos y hacer amigos. desde hace tiempo me registré pero ahora es que posteo jejeje. Saludos colegas!!


----------



## crazy220 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hola a todos! despues de 7 años me acabo de dar cuenta que nunca me presente, dicen que nunca es tarde asi que aqui vamos.
Mi nombre es Emilio, comence a estudiar informatica desde el año 1994, electronica en el ´96 y hasta la fecha se convirtio en mi pasion.
Mi especialidad es la informatica y en mi ocio me dedico al audio, pero todo lo que sea relacionado al mundo de la electronica es mi vida
Saludos a todos!


----------



## Jean Paul suarez (Jun 9, 2016)

Hola a todos, me llamo Jean Paul soy estudiante de ingeniería Electronica de Colombia.


----------



## Triplevic (Jun 9, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Victor Baldenebro Tamayo, soy de Tijuana Mexico ingeniero en Nanotecnologia, me de dedico al mantenimiento de equipo medico, dental y de laboratorio, aficionado en electronica y uniendo lo que es nanotecnologia y electrónica, ya que me gusta mucho la innovación aplicada, el que le guste la ciencia y quiera colaborar en desarrollos tecnológicos son bienvenidos. Quiero aprender de ustedes, y yo aportar mis conocimientos en todo lo que con lleva.


----------



## Yuminix (Jun 9, 2016)

Hola me llamo Gustavo, soy de Lomas de Zamora, tengo 24 años y soy aficionado a la electronica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2016)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *


*.*​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 9, 2016)

yo no gane nada ,todavía



PD:
haa si del frasco numero 13 ,ese gane bastante veces


----------



## Martin elec (Jun 10, 2016)

hola me yamo Martin soy de mexico gracias por aceptarme en las mentes maestras de la electronica estudie comprobacion de circuitos electronicos fundamentales y reparacion de radio am fm hace 10 años y quiesiera volver a recordar pues es una maravilla de la creacion la electronica

jeje puse llamo con y ya empezamos mal


----------



## gasparagas (Jun 10, 2016)

Martin elec dijo:


> hola me yamo Martin soy de mexico gracias por aceptarme en las mentes maestras de la electronica estudie comprobacion de circuitos electronicos fundamentales y reparacion de radio am fm hace 10 años y quiesiera volver a recordar pues es una maravilla de la creacion la electronica
> 
> jeje puse llamo con y ya empezamos mal


Saludos a México!!


----------



## mpak (Jun 11, 2016)

Hola.
Es un placer poder formar parte de este foro y permitirme aprender de todos vosotros.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## osbaldo (Jun 11, 2016)

Saludos jovenes. Soy ingeniero topógrafo retirado, ya tengo mis años a cuesta, y es hasta ahora que me puedo dedicar a algunas cosas que no pude debido al trabajo, es extraño eso pero le pasa a muchos.
Mis conocimientos en electrónica son elementales por lo que mis preguntas talvez les resulten tontas por lo que les ruego comprensión. Gracias.


----------



## Beta (Jun 11, 2016)

Saludos a todos, poco para contar, soy técnico electrónico egresado de la ex técnica 2 de Rosario en 2013. Estoy reinsertándome en el fantástico mundo de la electrónica y mi presencia en el foro por ahora se debe hojeo de su rico material.

Felicidades a los moderadores y la comunidad por esta increíble página.


----------



## lamparo (Jun 11, 2016)

Hola a todos soy Lamparo de Argentina,un  aficionado y apasionado por la Electrónica autodidacta, un curioso en realidad de este apasionado mundo y me uno a esta comunidad para seguir explorado por este mundo, desde ya gracias a todo los que comparten sus experiencias que nos nutren día a día.


----------



## Aldosala (Jun 12, 2016)

Hola a todos. 
Me llamo Osvaldo. Tengo 69 años, soy Matricero y en mi Juventus trabajé en Tantor, una fabrica de capsulas y púas para tocadiscos, donde me hice aficionado al audio y comencé a armarme un Audiomodulo Turner Mod. E.-7AG/P. Amplificador estereo de 2 x 7,5 W, del cual tengo los circuitos esquemas y especificaciones, si alguien lo necesita los puedo escanear y mandárselo. También tengo alguna Púas.


----------



## enoht (Jun 12, 2016)

hola a todos .mi nombre es enoht. soy  de Colombia  departamento caquet¨¢. dichoso por ser parte de prestigio foro electr¨®nico .Compartire mis conocimientos a quien pueda ayudar con mucho gusto.y se tambien que 
aprender¨¦.  de todos ustedes Dios les bendiga.


----------



## venito2011 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hola me presento. Soy venito de nicaragua

Es un placer poder formar parte de este foro y permitirme aprender de todos vosotros.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## aav (Jun 12, 2016)

Hola, saludos a todos. Me llamo Alberto [aav]; se poco y nada de electrónica y es verdad. Estoy para aprender pero por sobre todo para escuchar y leerlos.


----------



## gabrielq (Jun 12, 2016)

Hola a todos los integrantes de tan exitosa pagina, donde aprendemos de estos genios de la electrónica, soy ing mecánico con muchas ganas de aprender de electrónica aplicada a la mecánica, al igual compartiré temas de mecanica que serán de mucho provecho para todos, saludos....


----------



## manowarm (Jun 13, 2016)

Hola a tod@s, soy Manuel (manowarm) llevo un servicio tecnico para audio profesional en sevilla, si os puedo ayudar en algo no dudeis en preguntarme.
un saludo a tod@s


----------



## Vilya (Jun 13, 2016)

Hola a todos!!! Gran foro para inexpertos de las tripas de las maquinas como yo . Una gran ayuda en serio.

Saludos a todxs


----------



## MrkarlosM (Jun 13, 2016)

Saludos, soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica, espero que juntos saquemos lo mejor de ésta página y juntos hagamos crecer éste mundo tan diverso.


----------



## teslafan (Jun 13, 2016)

Hola a todos! soy Oscar de México no conozco mucho de electrónica tengo 53 años y lo muy poco que he aprendido de ésta a sido leyendo algunos libros o manuales cuando las circunstancias lo han exigido.
Me atreví a incursionar en este foro de manera profana conel afán auténticode aprender de todos sus integrantes a quienes pido una atenta disculpa por ésta profanación.


----------



## paraguachoa1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Buenas tardes amigos y colegas,  soy José Manuel espero aprender y compartir con todos los conocimientos sobre el apasionante mundo de la electrónica, un saludo desde Venezuela.


----------



## juanmorral (Jun 13, 2016)

Hola Gracias por aceptarme en el foro, soy novato en electronica y encontre muy interesante el contenido del foro.
Estoy en Santiago de Chile
Espero aportar y aprender de todos ustedes.


----------



## fernandoUIS (Jun 13, 2016)

hola soy estudiante de electronica espero ser de ayuda en algo


----------



## ramonantonio (Jun 14, 2016)

*H*ola*, *soy Ramon lagos de Nicaragua*, *soy amante de le el*e*ctronica*, *espero contribuir con lo poco que he aprendido desde que estoy en la red unos 6 años*, *pero dicen que de la piedra m*á*s pequeña a ve*c*es sale la fier*a* mas grande*.*

*B*ueno ustedes me entiendes pero en verdad espero la solidaridd mutua que es la que puede llevar bien lejos este magnifico foro*, *solo que soy un *v*eterano casero*, *les agradecere de antemano toda la ayuda que reciba de ustedes*, *gracias. ...


----------



## ricardo182 (Jun 14, 2016)

Que tal soy Adán Cortes, soy  de Mexico nuevo en este foro, me gustaría aprender de ustedes colegas experimentados y novatos que aunque tienen poco conocimiento siempre podemos aprender algo de ellos, soy ingeniero en electrónica y me dedico a la reparación de pcs y laptops, impresoras, celulares, tabletas, instalación de redes telefónicas y de datos, diseño y  creación de tarjetas de circuito impreso a través de programas como altium designer, simulacion  de circuitos en programas como isis, programación de tarjetas arduino, etc. Si en algo puedo ayudarles compartan y así podremos hacer que esta comunidad crezca cada día más, de igual manera apreciaría su apoyo para resolver ciertas dudas que colegas mas experimentados ya han logrado superar,  Gracias por su atención.


----------



## delgat (Jun 14, 2016)

Hola soy Jordi!


----------



## JohnConnor (Jun 14, 2016)

Buenas, soy JohnConnor y soy programador (por lo general de Video Juegos) pero también hago Apps en gral.
Me gusta la electrónica desde que nací, hasta trabaje ensamblando plaquetas pero siempre tire mas para el lado de la programación, últimamente estuve haciendo aplicaciones para el Androide y a la hora de usar bluetooth me encontré con Arduino; Aprendí a programarlo pero al poco tiempo quería saber mas y ahora  quiero trabajar directamente desde el procesador por eso estoy acá. Yo tiro un poco de programación y uds me tiran un poco de electrónica 

Saludos desde Argentina!


----------



## ivordi (Jun 14, 2016)

Hola me identifico en este foro como ivordi, soy aficionado a la electronica y desde hace un tiempo corto  estoy en el proceso de aprendizaje y considero una buena oportunidad para hacerlo con la ayuda de todos ustedes.  Mil y miles de bendiciones para todos desde Colombia.


----------



## MiguelZC (Jun 14, 2016)

Hola! Me llamo Miguel.
Yo me desenvuelvo más o menos en el mundo del software, pero la curiosidad al final ha podido conmigo y los deseos de saber como funcionan todos esos elementos del hardware me han llevado a descubrir este foro.
Saludos


----------



## djchispa (Jun 15, 2016)

hola
me llamo Javier y escribo desde España
estudie electricidad y electrónica hace muuuuuchos años, mi afición es el caraudio y he encontrado este sitio buscando por google y vi cosas interesantes que me han hecho registrarme 
un saludo


----------



## Masterbin (Jun 15, 2016)

Olá a todos!. 
Me llamo Milene,
Estoy estudiando ingeniería electronica, la mejor manera de aprender es con la práctica. Vengo para aprender un poco mas.
Gracias


----------



## Pi144 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hola me llamo Antonio y estoy aprendiendo electrónica.Me registro para seguir aprendiendo


----------



## spica (Jun 15, 2016)

Saludos a todos desde España. Desde pequeño comencé a estudiar piano y la electrónica me intrigaba, con lo que a la hora de estudiar, me metí en telecomunicaciones y me especialicé en sonido e imagen, he trabajado siempre en Radiotelevisión española con acústica y electrónica. Tengo especial interés por la radio antigua. Espero poder ayudar y encontrar ayuda en este foro que por casualidad y suerte encontré navegando.


----------



## telic (Jun 15, 2016)

Hola a todos estudio ingenieria electrica en Cebu y me gusta todo sobre la electronica espero contar con ustedes para aprender mas sobre ella


----------



## rigelmusica (Jun 15, 2016)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Alejandro Soy musico y docente de musica de profesion, aficionado a la electronica me gusta arreglar mis propias cosas, si puedo ayudar a alguien mejor, en la epoca que yo estudie el secundario no habia tanta oferta de escuelas de electronica en Argentina, yo me equivoque de secundario porque soy perito mercantil (Escuela comercial), pero estoy tratando de subsanar eso tratando de aprender sobre la marcha, bueno no los aburro mas saludos para todos y gracias por dejarme participar


----------



## HiTech (Jun 15, 2016)

Hola foro, mi nombre es Gastón. Soy estudiante de electrónica, muy poco conozco, pero estoy más que interesado en aprender. Soy amante del audio y los equipos de música, además me gustaría aprender de los compañeros del foro. Saludos


----------



## Xorva (Jun 16, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Pepe, soy ing. tecnico en informática y desde siempre aficionado a la electrónica.

Espero poder colaborar de forma activa (hasta ahora accedía solo en modo lectura  )


----------



## edissong (Jun 16, 2016)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Edisson Soy estudiante de Ing. de telecomunicaciones y un aficionado a la electronica, estoy tratando de culminar por fin mis estudios y con muchas ganas de aprender y si en algo puedo aportar en estos foros con gusto lo estare haciendo. Gracias por la particiopacion.


----------



## CesarEdwin (Jun 16, 2016)

Hola a toda la gente de este maravilloso foro soy estudiante de electronica industrial .
La electronica siempre ha sido para mí una gran aficción, aunque he de reconocer que no tengo ni idea, lo cual espero poder arreglar gracias a esta gran comunidad.
Un saludo a todo el foro.


----------



## evilasiosouza (Jun 16, 2016)

olá a todos, é um grande prazer fazer parte desta grande comunidade, espero poder aprender e ajudar
no que for possivel, sou fascinado por amplificadores e desde já agradeço o acolhimento aos moderadores
e aos demais amigos.


----------



## Fercal (Jun 16, 2016)

Hola!! Mi nombre es Fernando, tuve un taller de reparaciones de audio hace mucho tiempo pero siempre seguí interesado en la electrónica de modo aficionado. Gracias por aceptarme en el foro.


----------



## JORGE221 (Jun 17, 2016)

hola gente! soy jorge de buenos aires, hago mecanica automotriz y estoy estudiando electronica como hobby, espero no molestarlos con muchas preguntas jaja, saludos a todos!


----------



## David Freixenet (Jun 17, 2016)

Hola a todos/as,soy David de la Baja California Sud, estoy muy oxidado en electrónica. Construyo altavoces con maderas preciosas con resultados increíbles.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## allp (Jun 18, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy Albert de chile,estudio electrónica industrial gracias por aceptarme en el foro, espero aprender de ustedes, muchas bendiciones


----------



## ronbel (Jun 18, 2016)

Hola que tal amigos soy Ronald de Venezuela, estudie ing. electronica, cursos y tecnico entre otros gracias por aceptarme en este foro donde se comparte la ideas de cada uno espero ser un voluntario mas para ayudar en lo que se pueda gracias


----------



## spica (Jun 19, 2016)

rigelmusica dijo:


> Hola a todos mi nombre es Alejandro Soy musico y docente de musica de profesion, aficionado a la electronica me gusta arreglar mis propias cosas, si puedo ayudar a alguien mejor, en la epoca que yo estudie el secundario no habia tanta oferta de escuelas de electronica en Argentina, yo me equivoque de secundario porque soy perito mercantil (Escuela comercial), pero estoy tratando de subsanar eso tratando de aprender sobre la marcha, bueno no los aburro mas saludos para todos y gracias por dejarme participar



Bienvenido rigelmusica, veo que tenemos cosas en común, música y electrónica, lo que no sé es si (por lo de rigel, una estrella) eres navegante aficionado también como yo (soy capitán de yate). Sea como sea, bienvenido.


----------



## sercris (Jun 19, 2016)

me presento

soy técnico en reparación de tv aunque ahora no estoy en activo
1 saludo a la comunidad


----------



## evilasiosouza (Jun 19, 2016)

evilasiosouza dijo:


> olá hola a todos, es un gran placer ser parte de esta gran comunidad , espero aprender y ayudar
> como es posible, me fascinan los amplificadores y agradezco la acogida a los moderadores
> y otros amigos . soy evilasio.


----------



## Joacir Marques Martins (Jun 20, 2016)

Olá a todos, trabalho no ramo desde 1978 e espero poder contribuir com todos e agradeço a subscrição.


----------



## davidangelo (Jun 21, 2016)

Hola a todos, feliz por ahora pertenecer a esta gran comunidad soy de Venezuela y trabajo con este ramo de la electrónica y computación. gracias .. espero ayudar y que me ayuden jejeje..


----------



## jsebastian1022 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hey que tal.

Me llamo Sebastian, soy un aficionado a la musica, el sonido y la electrónica, aunque en este ultimo estoy apenas dando los primeros pasos. Soy supervisor en mantenimiento de equipos de refrigeración y aunque me va muy bien en esto, mi proyecto a mediano plazo es dedicarme de lleno al sonido utilizando la electronica como base


----------



## Mario Hernandez Fernadez (Jun 21, 2016)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Mario Hernandez, vivo en Cuba soy amante del estudio de la electrónica, no me dedico regularmente al cacharreo, dedico mucho más tiempo a su estudio...Gracias por aceptarme en el foro....

```

```


----------



## miguel eduardo (Jun 21, 2016)

hola desde mexico, mi nombre es miguel eduardo venegas monroy, y soy de mexico, ensenada baja california, y me encanta hacer inventos y divertirme.


gracias por recibirme en el foro.


----------



## jamp48 (Jun 22, 2016)

hola a todos, es un foro muy interensante donde aprender para los neofitos en eletronica, gracias


----------



## Fineas (Jun 22, 2016)

Hola.
Me dedico al mantenimiento en edificios y muchas veces tengo dudas con places electrónicas de diferentes màquinas.He estudiado electricidad y me gustaria aprender electrónica.
Siento gran respeto por los maestros que comparten sus conocimientos,y en general por cualquiera que con buena intención aporta lo que sabe.Desde ahora un saludo y gracias a todos vosotros,es un placer poder compartir información con compañeros de otros paises.
Saludos desde Barcelona.


----------



## chuc moen (Jun 22, 2016)

Hola amigos soy jorge chuc tenico en electronica y electromecanico de profecion si puedo ayudar con gusto lo hare..


----------



## LoLomaniaco (Jun 22, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Fabian me dedico a la reparacion de practicamente a todo lo que sea hardware y sofware ect, mi pacion por la electronica y la computacion viene desde chico y nunca lo he considerado un trabajo.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## EdgardoXD (Jun 22, 2016)

Hola, soy Edgardo y desbloqueo netbooks, soluciones de informatica, electricista, hago circuitos electronicos sacados de internet, etc... Es como un hobbie la electronica. Ahora me estoy entuciasmando con el CarAudio...

Saludos


----------



## Traxes (Jun 23, 2016)

Vaya no esperaba presentarme y que el anterior usuario se llame parecido jajaja, que tal soy Eduardo, estudio Ing. Electronica y entre para ver un generador de señales para un proyecto, y aqui estoy ahora como usuario. Espero poder visitar seguido los foros en busca de nuevos proyeectos futuros y quien dice, dar una mano si hace falta en algo.....Saludos


----------



## Samura (Jun 23, 2016)

Hola.

Me llamo Manu, entre mis hobbys está la electrónica, si bien ultimamente no le he dedicado mucho tiempo por motivos laborales. He encontrado vuestro foro de "casualidad" y he decidido reemprender esta afición.

Saludos.


----------



## AVRZ (Jun 23, 2016)

Hola soy alexis ing de mexico


----------



## edgardot (Jun 23, 2016)

Hola
Saludos a todos
Mi nombre es Daniel y soy Ing. Mecánico y Explotación Petrolera, en este momento estoy trabajando en una empresa de Ingeniería de plantas químicas. Vivo en Buenos Aires. Ya he usado este Foro y he aprendido mucho de VB C y ahora Android.


----------



## NAY (Jun 23, 2016)

Buenas tardes a todos Mi nombre es Pablo, soy tecnico electronico de la primera hora, promocion 1974, y  todavia sigo haciendo reparaciones.  Vivo en Bs As, trabajo en forma independiente. Saludos


----------



## jpalbert (Jun 23, 2016)

saludos me llamo julio soy tecnico electrico no tengo muchos conocimientos de electronica por eso ingrese al foro para poder aprender mas, sobre todo en el campo de potencia que ahora se encuentra en cualquier equipo


----------



## ROELME (Jun 23, 2016)

Me enxanta todos ...


----------



## joseg1967 (Jun 23, 2016)

Buenas noches. Mi nombre es Jose Luis Gonzalez. Soy ingeniero electrónico. Vivo en Ecatepec, Mexico. Me apasiona todo lo relacionado a la electrónica. Mi hobby es hacer circuitos electrónicos de cualquier tipo. Me gusta actualizarme continuamente.


----------



## ROELME (Jun 23, 2016)

Mis saludos a todos los agradables comentarios . .


----------



## Diegolatra (Jun 24, 2016)

Hola a todos,
Yo soy Silvia, soy licenciada en bioquímica y periodismo y me interesan temas que van desde la ingeniería, astrofísica, biología, etc. 
He comenzado a colaborar en la plataforma de divulgación Principia y espero contar con vuestra ayuda para poder informarme de muchos de los temas que me apasionan y de los que no tengo ni idea 
Gracias!
Silvia


----------



## sevichenko (Jun 24, 2016)

Holaaa! me llamo sevi y os saludos desde valencia, españa


----------



## Joakortigoza (Jun 24, 2016)

Hola Soy Joaquin Ortigoza.. me dicen Chino.. soy novato en la Electronica pero me gusta mucho y espero aprender algo aqui junto a ustedes.. soy de Argentina..


----------



## herculino (Jun 24, 2016)

Hola otro maño que se une al foro, con ganas de aprender mucho y compartir lo poco que sé. 
Un saludo desde Zaragoza.


----------



## lilavati (Jun 24, 2016)

Hola a todos!! Soy estudiante de ingeniería de electrónica y espero aprender mucho!!


----------



## luigui (Jun 24, 2016)

hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro !! soy estudiantes de ingeniería, me gusta mucho la electrónica y espero aprender mucho con todos


----------



## argento21 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hola soy Guillermo escribo desde Lanus, Buenos Aires, Argentina, soy tecnico en electronica y telecomunicaciones, aprendi algo mas de automatismo y electronica cuando trabaje en coca cola, me dedique mucho tiempo a lo que es reparacion de pc, servicio tecnico, en fin con conocimientos generales en la materia.
A ayudar y seguir aprendiento!


----------



## ralanis (Jun 25, 2016)

Hola, Me Llamo Raul y escribo desde Mexico, Soy Ingeniero Electronico. me da gusto encontrar este site donde podemos compartir experiencias, estamos para servirles
ralanis


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2016)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## palito29 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hola a todos los foristas. Mi nombre es Carlos y soy jubilado docente de Escuela Tecnica ( Tecnico Mecanico) pero mi vida ha transcurrido "enredado" en cables, "amontonado" entre maderas y actualmente "metido" en una fragua forjando acero para cuchillos. La electronica es algo que siempre me atrajo y aquí estoy para "molestar" en cuanto meta mano a algunas cosa que andan dando vuelta por mi casa-taller. Gracias de antemano a todos los que hacen posible que este foro sea lo que es


----------



## ikepaz (Jun 25, 2016)

!Que descortecia la mia!!! ya cumpli 6 años en el foro y no me presente,mi despiste me lo provoca una señora que me propone que me dedique a ella pero me hago el duro,ya lo intento dos veces y esa es la razon de mi ausencia por momentos , es que me distrae y luego me cuesta retomar el hilo,soy tecnico en electronica, tenor y saxofonista ,solo tengo palabras de agradecimiento a los integrantes del foro ya que me estan enseñando muchisimo mis respetos a todos y en particular a aquellos que aportan sus conocimientos y proyectos, muchos los he llevado a la practica con buenos resultados, simplemente GRACIAS:


----------



## kukulac (Jun 25, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy Técnico en Electrónica y Profesor en Tecnologías, encontré el foro buscando material para mis alumnos y realmente son muy interesantes los distintos foros y hay mucha información muy útil. Gracias por compartir tanta y buena información.


----------



## jessiejeanmarie (Jun 25, 2016)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Jessie soy estudiante de mecatrónica y vivo en México, espero puedan resolver mis dudas así como yo trataré de ayudarles a ustedes, Saludos!


----------



## rcxa (Jun 26, 2016)

Hola soy colombiano y soy tecnologo en mantenimiento electronico del SENA y entre a este foro para mejorar mis conocimientos y aprender mas de mi profesion.
mis intereces por el momento son:
1.aprender mas sobre logica cableada en el sistema americano y europeo.
2.Programacion de PLC.
3.Electricidad industrial y residencial.
pero espero poder ampliar esta lista jajajaj.


----------



## pacogo83 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hola a toda la comunidad, mi nombre es Juan Jose, soy ingeniero electronico y me dedico a la Electronica Industrial, automatizacion, instrumentacion y reparacion de maquinas, equipos y plaquetas electronicas industriales. Mi amor y mi pasion a la electronica lo tengo desde niño, ya que desde los 10 años me introduje en este apasionante mundo, y hoy me dedico a ello, y no porque la vida me llevo a esto sino porque siempre fue mi deseo. Trabajaria en electronica aunque no me paguen. Creo que con esto he dicho todo. Un gran saludo a todos quienes integran y son parte de este foro.


----------



## Richard1002 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hola a todos estoy aprendiendo electronica y me interesa compartir los pocos conocimientos que tengo desde Buenos Aires Argentina un saludo


----------



## chango107 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica, los conocimientos que tenga con gusto los compartiré con los demás, saludos desde Colombia


----------



## mizzu (Jun 27, 2016)

Ola a Todos, me chamo Mizzu e sou hobysta e gosto muito de eletronica e informatica e espero contribuir no que Eu puder! obrigado a todos...


----------



## laloaficionado (Jun 27, 2016)

Hola a todos!!!....Gracias por permitirme entrar, estoy aqui para aprender cada dia un poquito mas....Laloaficionado.


----------



## Ernestain (Jun 27, 2016)

Hola a todos,
Me llamo Ernesto y soy fanatico de la electronica, me he unido a este foro porque me he dado cuenta que muchos de los participantes son muy conocedores de la materia.
Gracias por permitirme participar en el.


----------



## Miguel0n (Jun 28, 2016)

Hola me llamo Miguel y estoy aquí para intentar aprender electrónica


----------



## peras23 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hola, me presento me llamo cesar soy de mexico, quiero aprender elctronica, espero puedan orientarme


----------



## servicioskcb (Jun 28, 2016)

Saludos desde Venezuela, por aca estaremos aportando con el conocimiento que se tiene


----------



## SmokeS (Jun 28, 2016)

Buenas soy David de Argentina, 18 años. Me gusta la electronica y proximamente estare estudiando en una universidad Ing. Electronico, aun asi espero que puedan ayudarme en lo que todavia no se!

Saludos


----------



## peperolo (Jun 29, 2016)

Hola, espero que nos podamos ayudar mutuamente.


----------



## leonardo1206 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hola a todos,
Yo soy Leonardo, soy Tecnico electricista industrial y me soy muy la electronica. 
Me gusta investigar y aprender sobre todo, acerca de microcontroladores, arduinos y otros. 
Gracias!
Leonardo A. Adlerfligel


----------



## Jorge Vallejos (Jun 29, 2016)

Hola, un saludo a todos.
Mi nombre es Jorge Vallejos, soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica.
Encontré temas muy interesantes en este foro, y por eso decidí registrarme.
Me interesa la Electrónica Analógica, los Sistemas de Medición y la programación de Microcontroladores.


----------



## zoiidelt (Jun 30, 2016)

Soy amante del a música y espero poder ayudar.


----------



## moure70 (Jun 30, 2016)

Saludos, como interesado en la electrónica y afines, me presento y espero poder colaborar en lo posible. Gracias


----------



## sansevi (Jun 30, 2016)

Hola muy buenas.Soy un novato de esto,pero espero aprender gracias a ustedes.


----------



## froy7 (Jun 30, 2016)

Buenas soy Froilan de Peru AREQUIPA. Soy aficionado a la electronica y curse cursos basicos, aun asi espero que puedan ayudarme en lo que todavia no se pero si he curioseado en lo que es placas madre de pc y discos duros y pude reparar fallas  sencillas espero aprender mas . Gracias


----------



## felixmanuel (Jun 30, 2016)

Hola a todos , me llamo Felix soy maestro industrial eléctrico, me gustaría participar y ayudar al mismo tiempo que me ayudéis a mi , gracias


----------



## IVANDELGS (Jun 30, 2016)

Hola a todos y buen día!! Soy Iván Delgado de Cuautla Morelos, México. Espero poder aprender mucho en este foro y también aportar algunas ayudas!! Soy practicante en el mundo de la Mecatrónica y deseo aprender de todo un poco... desde instalaciones eléctricas hasta control embebido de sistemas especializados!! Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## Tecniks (Jun 30, 2016)

Hola Me llamo Marcos Ludueña, de Argentina, tengo 55 años y siempre me apasiono la electrónica, nunca hice curso alguno pero algo aprendi con los años tal es asi que mi unico sostén es reparar artefactos electronicos, soy un incansable lector de temas de electrónica, informatica, y ahora de programación de pic´s mis titulos son: técnico electricista del automotor y técnico de electricidad de obras osea me pase la vida jugando con los electrones jajaja!!! un cordial saludos a todos los integrantes del foro.


----------



## Skorpio (Jul 1, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy Pablo, tengo 18 años. Estudié Telecomunicaciones en el colegio y me gustó mucho la electrónica. Ahora mismo estoy terminando 1er semestre de Electrónica Industrial.


----------



## rodanillos (Jul 1, 2016)

Buenos días soy profesor de electrónica y espero echar una mano en este foro.


----------



## Adam Gerard (Jul 1, 2016)

HOLA, mi nombre es Adam Gerard, soy estudiante de Bachillerato y me gusta mucho la electronica, como a todos por lo que he podido ver, asi que, encantado de conoceros a todos.


----------



## TECNICO423 (Jul 1, 2016)

Buenas noches, mi nombre es Carlos, me dedico a microelectronica sobre aluminas (thick film), muy interesante el foro, gracias por aceptarme, y dispuesto a colaborar.


----------



## El yeri (Jul 1, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Yeri y deseo aprender mas sobre el grandioso mundo de la electronica, estare agradecido de la ayuda que me puedan dar y atento a lo que pueda aportar saludos


----------



## hacktom (Jul 2, 2016)

Saludos mi nombre es Hacktom y me interesa aprender sobre electrónica me parece un buen foro y espero poder encontrar toda la ayuda que necesito en esta web pues estoy en 0 totalmente  y  poder compartir lo que voy aprendiendo con los nuevos XD creo que sin mas por el momento , suerte a todos


----------



## yaumaptm (Jul 2, 2016)

Buenas gente. Me llamo Jaume y vivo en Barcelona. He empezado hace muy poquito a interesarme por la electrónica y todavía soy muy paquete, pero estoy seguro que aquí podré aprender mucho de vosotros!


----------



## tortolacinco (Jul 2, 2016)

Hola a todos:
Me llamo Juan, vivo en un barco de vela y ando dando vueltas por ahí.
Antes que nada, aclaro que no sé nada de electrónica. Pero quería hacer una pregunta y no he podido hacerla sin inscribirme. Me siento como si hubiese entrado de forma incorrecta en un santuario. Os pido perdón por el atrevimiento, pero no he resistido ante la curiosidad de una respuesta a mi duda.  Gracias


----------



## jualkana (Jul 2, 2016)

Hola Gente:
Un saludo desde Perú, me fascina la electrónica y espero aprender con ustedes y compartir lo poco que sé. A la orden.


----------



## hems (Jul 2, 2016)

Saludos a todos y a todas las personas que comentan y comparten experiencias, con el único fin de enriquecer el conocimiento y compartir experiencias.
Saludos desde Guatemala,  país de la eterna primavera.
Respetuosamente,
hems


----------



## ikepaz (Jul 2, 2016)

Hola jualkana bienvenido,tengo un amigo peruano que fue primero mi maestro de canto durante 10 años es de Arequipas y vive en BSAS,es tenor del teatro Colón asi que aqui tienes un buen embajador.


----------



## luiko (Jul 3, 2016)

hola soy luis y quisiera aprender de la electrónica ya que soy un estudiante en esta rama gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 3, 2016)

mi antiguo profesor de electronica es peruano , buen tipo ,el profe Armando





luiko dijo:


> hola soy luis y quisiera aprender de la electrónica ya que soy un estudiante en esta rama gracias.



de cual rama,, porque tenemos varias
RF y telecomunicaciones
AF amplificadores de adudio,que tiene sus ramas ,parlantes,diceño de cajas,etc,etc
tecnico reparador ,hay tenemos varias especialidades mas, tv,audio,pc,electronica industrial
y se me escapan mas,
como los medicos,que tienen cardiologos,otorrinosnaringologo,clinico,epidermologo
puaaa si tienen tantas ramas como nosotros

PD:
¡¡bienvenidos todos ¡¡


----------



## servicioskcb (Jul 3, 2016)

Saludos a todos los de la comunidad, soy de Venezuela, Ing. Electrónico mension  automatización y control de proceso, soy amante de la electrónica aplicada, me gusta la reparación de todo tipo de dispositivo electrónico.


----------



## jomalocar (Jul 3, 2016)

Buenas tardes !!!!
Un saludo desde España, mi nombre es Manuel, aunque no he tenido la suerte de haberme dedicado  a la electrónica a lo largo de mi vida profesional, siempre me ha atraído mucho y me ha dado momentos de satisfacción a nivel personal, me considero una persona autodidacta (me hubiera gustado haber nacido unos cuantos años mas tarde donde poder cursar enseñanzas universitarias es mucho mas asequible que lo era en el pasado).
Me gustaría seguir aprendiendo cosas de todos vosotros, mi vida profesional ya ha terminado y he pensado emplear mi tiempo libre en aquello que siempre me ha atraído y que seguro que gracias a vuestros comentarios y foros me aclararan muchas dudas que me puedan ir surgiendo.
Un saludo  para todos y gracias!!!!


----------



## Elpaso (Jul 3, 2016)

Buenas tardes!
Mi nombre es Dario, soy latino y vivo en Holanda. Trabajo con electronica industrial y me apasiona la programacion en assm de microcontroladores y la logica programable,  FPGA. 
Espero poder compartir experiencias y ser de ayuda cuando pueda.
Saludos,


----------



## alva73nga01 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hola gente!. 
Mi nombre es alvaro, soy de la provincia de jujuy , argentina, y actualmente vivo en la provincia de cordoba debido a que curso la carrera de ingenieria electro-mecanica en la universidad nacional de cordoba. Se muy poco de electronica, por eso me registre en este foro con el fin de aprender mas. Espero encontrar las respuestas a algunas preguntas que tengo y espero tambien servir de ayuda.
Saludos!!!


----------



## elaledelanus (Jul 3, 2016)

Hola a todos ,Soy Alejandro desde Argentina Gral Pico. Nacido en Bs As
A disposicion de todos para compartir conocimiento


----------



## larukuinsane (Jul 4, 2016)

Saludos desde Peru, simplemente soy nivel pollito en la electronica pero siempre me ha gustado saber el funcionamiento de las cosas. Y nunca le he tenido miedo a intentar arreglar las cosas. Asi que espero aprender mucho de todos por aqui. gracias!!


----------



## smirt (Jul 4, 2016)

gracias gracias  estoy aqui  quiero aprender mucho


----------



## cristianmarquez (Jul 5, 2016)

Hola soy Cristian y Estoy para Aprender, gracias..


----------



## Giskard (Jul 5, 2016)

Saludos comunidad.
Soy nuevo, estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica y en practicas profesionales. Quiero aportar como ustedes aportan. Así que mañana publicaré mi primer pregunta, espero que me auxilien.


----------



## cmxelectric (Jul 6, 2016)

Hola a toda la comunidad, me presento Carlos Martin, desde Mérida México. Soy ingeniero en electrónica, Estoy aquí para compartir mi experiencia en equipos UPS o SAI, en varias capacidades de potencia. APC, EATON, TRIPPLITE, SOLABASIC, CDP, etc. 
Espero poder aportar y aprender en este foro, muchas gracias,  saludos!


----------



## pablobonetti (Jul 6, 2016)

Hola, soy Pablo de Catrilo, la pampa y estoy empezando con la electronica. saludos a todos!


----------



## bigote (Jul 7, 2016)

Saludos a todos los foreros, me llamo Andres soy de Sevilla (España) .
Fuí tecnico de Radio y TV  de los antiguos de valvulas electronicas ,por motivos laborales cambié de 
rama a automatismo .Hoy mi vida profecional ya a terminado y ahora tengo mucho tiempo libre para seguir ponerme al dia con la electronica digital,que por lo que leo es bastante mas compleja que la analogica.
Gracias a todos los foreros que con sus conocimientos ayudan a los demas.


----------



## emagdale (Jul 7, 2016)

Hola Amigos mi nombre es Enrique Magdaleno Heredia, agradezco que me permitan tener acceso a este foro. Tengo mas de 30 años en el mundo de la Electronica y cada dia me despierto siendo mas ignorante, todos los dias aprendo algo nuevo es este apasionante mundo. Soy originario del Estado de Michoacan en Mexico, pero radico en el Estado de Tabasco por cuestiones de trabajo.


----------



## Xavier S (Jul 8, 2016)

Hola, Mi nombre es Xavier Soto, soy Argentino y me empezo a llamar la atencion lo de este mundo de la Electronica y me gustaria meterme en ella.

Tengo pensado estudiar Ingenieria Electronica con el fin de aprender mas de ella. Espero que este foro sea de mi utilidad.

Gracias.


----------



## Jhony9625 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hola me llamo Jhonathan De La Hoz y soy estudiante de 8 semestre de ingeniería mecatrónica, soy de Colombia y espero aprender mucho en esta comunidad.

Saludos.


----------



## mike1992 (Jul 9, 2016)

hola me gusta la programación y la electrónica espero ayudar en lo que pueda...


----------



## jrdma (Jul 9, 2016)

Saludos a todos, mi nombre es José De Moya trabajo en transmisión de datos y televisión vía satélite. siempre me gustó el audio de potencia fabricar amplificadores, pero siempre me encontré con una gran barrera al fuente de alimentación, lo que me inclino a investigar sobre SMPS de alta potencia... me gustaría entrar en el mundo de la electrónica automotriz.... espero seguir aprendiendo con ustedes...


----------



## Rush (Jul 9, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Orlando, soy nuevo aquí, soy un amante del DIY, me encanta aprender cosas nuevas y actualmente estoy creando bocinas portátiles de 5V con pequeños recintos acústicos hechos con MDF.


----------



## bushido87 (Jul 9, 2016)

Hola Amigos, los saluda Nicolas desde Argentina, zona norte.. hace muchos años que siempre entro a leer algo del foro solo para alimentar mi conocimiento porque soy hobbista de la electronica ( heredado de sangre de mi padre que no conoci en persona pero que era amante de la electronica) ; *esta es una biblioteca unica donde agradezco el tiempo, la paciencia y el amor que le ponen muchos moderadores como fogonazo, dosmetros, cacho y demas que leo en diferentes temas creados, como asi ... como asi a todos los que preguntan cosas* (desde el razonamiento y sentido común) *que hacen que esto se siga nutriendo más y más..*

 recuerden que todos fuimos chicos y si nos ponemos en el lugar del otro nuestra esfera de conocimiento era nula y de a poco se fue agrandando y como consecuencia cada vez sabemos menos ( solo se que no se nada) y digo esto porque la unica manera de que esto siga adelante es compartiendo y muchas veces se aprende de las personas recien iniciadas y doy gracias de ello..

 Les mando un abrazo a todos desde acá  !!!


----------



## Arxarls (Jul 10, 2016)

Hola a todos! Varias de mis dudas han sido resueltas por este foro sin si quiera ser miembro, y creo que ya va siendo hora de acerme una cuenta. La grandeza de este foro está en sus participantes! 

Saludos


----------



## Nasber (Jul 10, 2016)

Hola:

Me llamo Carlos y soy de Ceuta, España. Entré en este foro porque me gustaría aprender más de electrónica. Tengo mucha dudas pero hay gente que sabe mucho y siempre ayudan.

Un saludo.


----------



## pako1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Me llamo Francisco, soy de Argentina, entre al foro buscando información sobre electrónica automotriz (diagramas de circuitos de UCE'S(unidad de control electrónico), pineras, etc. Si puedo ser útil en cuanto a información de fallas en los distintos vehículos, lo haré. 
 Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Arielo17 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hola gente, soy Ariel de Argentina. Encontré el foro porque estaba buscando información sobre Mecatrónica dado que el año que viene pienso empezar la Tecnicatura. Espero que a partir de ese momento podamos ayudarnos mucho mutuamente. Saludos a todos...!!


----------



## Emiliano52 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Rubén, soy de Colombia. Tengo varios años de experiencia en la electrónica, sobre todo en la rama industrial. He visto que hay foristas con amplios conocimientos de electrónica y deseo aprender de todos, y hacer algún aporte cuando crea que éste sirva de algo. Saludos.


----------



## abeltito (Jul 10, 2016)

Hola soy nuevo y estoy emocionado , soy electrónico termine el año pasado la carrera y estoy en el proceso de  mi titulación ; ahora estoy desarrollando un electrocardiografo mi unico detalle es que usar para que la señal medida la pueda visualizar en la pc , se que una opcion es el labview pero el circuito que se encargue de hacer ese proceso ,de procesarlas señal para la pc y respectivamente en el labview,en mente tengo pic pero como , agradeceria mucho su ayuda , estare atento, gracias


----------



## Fleixes (Jul 11, 2016)

Hola, hace tiempo que leo el foro y me he registrado para poder seguir aprendiendo y participar en el foro. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Maxymus12 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hola, soy Maximiliano. Soy argentino y estudio Ingenieria Electrónica en la UTN Facultad Regional del Neuquen. Espero poder ayudarlos en algo y también que me den una mano cuando la necesite je.. saludos desde la Patagonia


----------



## jonathan6287 (Jul 11, 2016)

hola buenas tardes, soy jonathan,  venezolano y me estoy iniciando en el mundo de la electronica con muchas ganas de aprender mucho en especial la rama del audio, agradesco toda la ayuda que me puedan prestar...


----------



## Cipo6 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hola, quiero agradecer a todos los que compartieron sus conocimientos, recien estoy empezando con proton ide en la facultad y gracias a uds me pude sacar varias dudas que tenia.


----------



## audinotano (Jul 11, 2016)

hola soy de chile y me gusta investigar y realizar proyectos en electronica es como un jovi ya que soy mecanico de formacion pero estoy metiendome en este tema hace vastante tiempo gracias


----------



## tecno (Jul 12, 2016)

Hola soy Freddy, un cordial saludo desde El salvador Centroamérica. Me dedico a la reparación de TV y otros


----------



## cuate 23 (Jul 12, 2016)

Saludos a todos desde Mexico soy ingeniero electrico mecanico y mi _hobby_ es la electronica


----------



## ROELME (Jul 12, 2016)

Hola desde Uruguay saludo, mis tareas electrónica refrigeración, aire acondicionado y herrería ...espero dedicarme de lleno a la electrónica y podamos compartir nuestras esperiencias...abraso....


----------



## catronic (Jul 12, 2016)

Buenas amigos, soy Luciano de 25 años, estoy estudiando electrónica y la verdad me apasiona muchisimo, me inicie como autodidacta y ahora profundizo en los estudios técnicos, estoy aqui para ayudar a quien lo necesite! Salud


----------



## paronaco (Jul 12, 2016)

Hola a todos soy paronaco, estoy empezando en el mundo de los  microprocesadores y microcontroladores. Agradezco toda la gana que le ponen al compartir su conocimiento.


----------



## pipariel (Jul 13, 2016)

Hola !! mi nombre es Ariel y soy un apasionado del audio, amplificadores basicamente y bafles. espero ser de  ayuda humildemente con mis conocimientos y aprender de la experiencia de todos/as. Gracias


----------



## lordchut (Jul 13, 2016)

Hola a todos aficionado al mundo de la electrónica espero aprender de este nutrido grupo de gente talentosa...Saludos desde Venezuela...


----------



## vlak2000 (Jul 13, 2016)

Buen dia para todos los integrantes de este foro, me presento: 
soy yo, jajaja, no en serio, espero ser bienvenido y de antemano ofresco una disculpa por ser de el tipo que solo pide y pregunta. pero es que de esa manera creo yo, que se aprende mas los que apenas y sabemos que hay un + y un-. y asi con el tiempo (espero que no mucho) poder compartir ese conocimiento adquirido de ustedes gracias y nuevamente un saludo desde mexico


----------



## alfredo zion (Jul 13, 2016)

*H*ola a todos. mi nombre es *A*lfredo. soy service hace mas d*e* 10 años. mi lugar d*e* residencia es en provincia de *B*uenos *A*ires. el motivo d*e* ingreso a informacion tecnica sobre controles de tono apropiados para la linea d*e* amplificadores stk. desde ya los saludo atte a toda la comunidad de tecnicos.


----------



## MarcoPr (Jul 13, 2016)

Hola a todos desde Venezuela. Mi nombre es Marco, deseo aprender en el area electronica dedicada al control y automatizacion de procesoa industriales. Felicitaciones por el foro


----------



## DARKPHOENIX963 (Jul 13, 2016)

hola a todos soy de mexico mi nombre es nestor un placer estar con ustedes espero aportar algunas cosas y reto-alimentar


----------



## estanilo villa vaca (Jul 14, 2016)

Hola un saludo cordial a todos los mienbros de esta pagina, ya que su fin es contribuir con la tecnologia, y rompe barreras sobre los conocimientos y experiencias mutuas con todos sus mienbros que lo conforman y espero ser uno de ellos.
gracias..


----------



## yacoco (Jul 14, 2016)

Hola a todos los miembros, me presento a Uds. contándoles que mi nombre es Mario, vivo en la Ciudad de Buenos Aires, y me parece una excelente idea la de los creadores de este  foro


----------



## alexis torres (Jul 14, 2016)

Mi nombre es Alexis, le escribo desde *V*enezuela. Me gusta el foro y en lo que pueda ayudar, pues aqui estamos, me he dedicado al trabajo de reparacion de computadoras y televisiòn.


----------



## alvaromar (Jul 15, 2016)

Hola gente soy Alvaro de Uruguay, el que mucho abarca poco aprieta, no se mucho de electrónica y de nada pero como henry ford  prefiero preguntarle a los profesionales ya que no me alcanzaría la vida para aprender todo lo que hay para aprender en este mundo 
Asi que gracias por compartir su conocimientos con los demás


----------



## jorsaca (Jul 15, 2016)

Muy buenas gente, soy un neófito en esto pero con ganas de aprender y viendo el foro creo que me servirá. A ver si en poco tiempo puedo hacer algún aporte.


----------



## lu4exq (Jul 15, 2016)

Hola buenas noches, me presento soy Ariel vivo en la ciudad de Tigre Argentina, soy radioaficionado y electricista naval, trabajo en una empresa estatal haciendo mantenimiento eléctrico de embarcaciones de distintos tamaños, ayer se presentó un problema con un grupo electrógeno antiguo y aqui encontre la solucion y acá estoy presentandome, desde ya muchas gracias.-


----------



## aljima (Jul 15, 2016)

Buenas noches soy Alberto,  ingeniero en sistemas computacionales y un aficionado de la electronica espero aprender mucho de esta comunidad.


----------



## rafael rod (Jul 16, 2016)

Hola soy Sergio Rodríguez y tengo mas de 40 años con la electricidad y la electrónica, espero apaortar y aprender mas... saludos


----------



## Lolo electro (Jul 16, 2016)

Hola compañeros, soy Rodolfo de Olavarria y siempre me gustó la electronica, en algun tiempo fabricaba efectos para guitarra y distintos circuitos en gral, ahora apunto mas a la reparacion de electronica y microelectronica, un gusto formar parte! saludos!


----------



## hems (Jul 16, 2016)

Estimados Señores del Foro, me presento, mi nombre es hems y trabajo en el área de electrónica, y me gusta experimentar y compartir experiencias.  Saludos a todos y todas las personas que interactúan en esta valiosa herramienta.
Muy buen día para todos y cada uno de Ustedes.
Atentamente,
hems


----------



## pafito (Jul 17, 2016)

Hola tidos,un novato mas jeje,un saludo


----------



## mecanico1856 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hola, Mi nombre es leonardo, soy chileno y me empezo a llamar la atencion lo de este mundo de la Electronica y de lo cual tengo algunos cursos y me gustaria saber mas de la misma   ella.


----------



## toniplata (Jul 17, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Antonio estoy en las Islas Canarias en España,soy un aficionado a la electrónica y es 
un placer ser un nuevo componente de este magnifico foro.Muchas gracias por aceptar pertenecer a esta comunidad,saludos para todos.


----------



## BrikerCoins (Jul 18, 2016)

Que tal amigos,
Mi nombre es Matias, soy Técnico en Electromecánica y estudio Ingeniería en Electrónica en la universidad de Moreno, Buenos Aires. Hoy en día me dedico a realizar diseños CAD, CAM como Jefe de Matricería y Mantenimiento en una empresa dedicada a producción de tapas plásticas para la industria alimenticia. Mi gran afición es la construcción de dispositivos y prototipos orientados a la robótica; mi idea es lograr el mayor desempeño en esta área el día de mañana.
Bueno, me uní a esta gran comunidad para aprender de los que saben, transmitir experiencias y por supuesto, lograr aportar lo mio para compartirlo con ustedes.
Un gran saludo!


----------



## scrwld (Jul 18, 2016)

hola a  todos, mi nombre Luis, espero ayudar en lo que pueda. trabajo con picbasic,vb6,vbnet,zigbee comenzando, esp8266, y un largo ect


----------



## inclato (Jul 19, 2016)

Hola, buenos días a todos los foristas, mi nombre es Iván Clavijo Torres de Colombia. Apasionado por la electrónica y mi deseo es aprender mucho más por los adelantados en el tema y gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## peterson (Jul 20, 2016)

*H*ola soy nuevo en el foro*,* les escribo desde *A*rgentina*,* soy *P*edro, y me gusta lo que es la electronica*. S*aludos


----------



## Ivan Peciu (Jul 20, 2016)

hola! soy Ivan de argentina, aficionado a la electronica orientada al audio. Gracias por compartir sus experiencias. Espero poder aportar algo al grupo. Slds!


----------



## LeoNNx (Jul 20, 2016)

Hola, soy Leo y muy feliz de formar parte de este comité.


----------



## percapital (Jul 21, 2016)

hola, soy brigido de venezuela, y la electronica es mi pasa tiempo, espero poder ayudar a los demas y que me puedan ayudar en las inquietudes que se presenten, gracias de antemano.


----------



## gabileva (Jul 22, 2016)

Hola me presento, soy gabriel de Argentina Bs AS, soy tecnico de informatica (notebooks pcs monitores y tv led lcd..) quisiera poder aportar mis experiencias y poder ayudar a alguien si puedo, y tambien quiza despejar algunas dudas si me surgen... Gracias .


----------



## daniel96 (Jul 22, 2016)

buen dia, mi nombre es Daniel soy de pereira, colombia. Soy apasionado por la electrónica y el desarrollo de proyectos, sera un honor estar en este foro para compartir con los temas que nos gustan en común relacionados con  la electrónica.


----------



## rodohtito (Jul 23, 2016)

muchas gracias por permitirme ser un miembro mas de este foro que veo con muchas perpectivas para incrementar nuestros conocimientos


----------



## kyo2029 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hola,

Mi nombre es Andres, y espero aprender mucho de este foro.

Gracias por la atención.


----------



## hugo2014 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hola,colegas 
mi nombre es hugo,soy tecnico de tv desde hace 30 años,les doy las gracias por compartir sus conocimientos y ayuda para esto que es la electrónica y que nunca se termina de aprender por eso necesitamos estar compartiendo nuestras experiencias para hacer de nuestro trabajo mas fácil.
Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## monterde (Jul 23, 2016)

saludos  a  todos  los que  están  suscritos  a este foro soy  técnico en electricidad y electrónica industrial, espero  aportar algo  de  lo que aprendido  en este maravilloso área  de  la  electricidad y electrónica y lo que falta  por  aprender....
 gracias....


----------



## JoseLorenzo (Jul 25, 2016)

Hola, He leido algunos hilos y me parecen muy interesantes, y creo que soy unos hobistas de mucho nivel, !! Bien hallados ¡¡


----------



## Cirilo Guillermo (Jul 25, 2016)

Hola me parece bueno esto de intercambiar experiencias y preguntas, tengo la mía.
Tengo un portero visor al cual le tengo que añadir una señal lumínica para una persona que no oye, para esto tengo como alternativa 1VCC durante 2 segundos en el parlante de la señal sonora, con esto debo encender por aproximadamente durante 3 minutos una lámpara común de bajo consumo de 220VAC. Ya hay en el mercado algún circuito armado, o tengo que diseñarlo.


----------



## jreacher (Jul 25, 2016)

Hola, soy de Baires, y me estoy interesando por todo este mundo de la electrónica, soy bastante novato por lo que les pido disculpas si pregunto cosas demasiado sencillas para los que está más avanzados. gracias


----------



## TOTY56 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hola amigos! No recuerdo haberme presentado ya. Pero si lo hice, por favor, sepan disculpar mi error.

Soy de Argentina, Buenos Aires y soy técnico en electrónica. Desde hace un par de años que estoy experimentando con Arduino, también.

Saludos!


----------



## luiscosa (Jul 25, 2016)

hola amigos, saludos a todos los compañeros de foros de electronica donde vamos a escudriñar todas la fases escondidas de la verdadera electronica, osea en dos platos, como se tienen que hacer las cosas realmente. espero aprender dia a dia mas de este mundo electronico. pura vida y gracias por ello.


----------



## felipe23 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hola a todos , mi nombre es Felipe y mi idea es ayudar en lo que pueda y aprender cosas nuevas .un saludo


----------



## AndresGrf (Jul 25, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy Andres de Argentina


----------



## Charlie96 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy Carlos, técnico electrónico y estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica. Tengo 20 años y soy de Argentina. Un saludo para todos!!


----------



## luch22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hola, soy Luis un hobbysta de la electronica 54 años de Cba Argentina.


----------



## elfindesemana77 (Jul 26, 2016)

hola mi nombre es osmanis sabado, si sabado, jejej, soy cubano y vivo en estados unidos, trabajo la electronica hace varios anos, pero no fui a ninguna escuela de electronica, gracias a algunos amigos y a que me gusta la  fisica he podido aprender un poquitito de aqui y otro por alla, saludos y gracias desde ya por sus aportes.


----------



## imadigi (Jul 26, 2016)

Hola estimados colegas, espero ayudar y que me ayuden!
Les cuento que tengo muchos años de experiencia en electrónica, electricidad y todo lo referente a la seguridad electrónica.
Hace algunos años mi sustento eran las reparaciones electrónicas e instalaciones eléctricas, ahora me dedico a realizar proyectos de seguridad y cada tanto hago algo electrónico como diversión.
Bueno, seguiremos en contacto, saludos a todos!


----------



## GMJA2010 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hola, Mi nombre es JUAN, soy VENEZOLANO y me llama mucho la atención la electrónica estudie un tiempo en un intitulo soy tsu. y me encanta mucho esto de reparar equipos electrónicos. no se mucho, todavía novato! queriendo aprender un poco mas y actualizarse cada día. gracias por su aceptación esperando que me puedan ayudar con las dudas y también aportar conocimientos y experiencias al que la necesite


----------



## reimon 123 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hola me llamo Ramón. Estoy aprendiendo algo a mi vejez. Muchas gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## peter67 (Jul 27, 2016)

hola a todos soy Rafael, de venezuela soy estudiante de ing industrial y estoy interesado en el mundo de la electronica. gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## eltuku31 (Jul 27, 2016)

hola soy oscar de tucuman,argentina


----------



## ferincon (Jul 28, 2016)

buenos dias soy fredy rincon desde villavicencio colombia  soy tecnologo en electronica e instrumentacion     
SENA,  en lo que pueda les ayudare.


----------



## mastercarlox (Jul 28, 2016)

Hola. Mi nombre es Carlos. Llevo tiempo viendo el foro y ayudandome con los temas que hay. Ahora me toca a mi resolver mis dudas. Estudio Ingenieria Electronica en Venezuela.


----------



## rattlehead (Jul 28, 2016)

Buenas noches compañeros del foro, soy de buenos aires, la electronica es mi hobby , no tengo estudios en la materia , pero si muchas ganas de aprender y colaborar en lo que pueda, me gustan los proyectos de audio y la informatica en general, por lo que estuve leyendo hay gente con altisimos conocimientos acá , asi que espero me tengan paciencia....saludos gente.


----------



## boldar (Jul 29, 2016)

Soy Pedro, de Toledo, me gusta la electrónica y en mis ratos reparo equipos. Espero serviros de ayuda en el foro


----------



## robert bird (Jul 29, 2016)

Buen día,

Saludos a todos, soy Robert Bird, ingeniero de sitemas, gracias por compartir en este foro, la integración de ideas es fundamental para la solución buscada, espero que pueda aportar mucho por uds y uds por mí......


----------



## jaqo51 (Jul 29, 2016)

Saludos desde Caracas, Venezuela, agradecido de poder formal parte, de este prestiguioso grupo, gracias.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 431570 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hola a todos. Este es mi primer foro de consulta sobre electrónica y creo que por la concurrencia y calidad va a ser el único.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## davichoo22 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hola como andan, me presento soy David de la provincia de Salta. bueno mas adelante voy a compartir con ustedes la construccion de mi fuente de 5v - 12v - y una salida regulable.
saludos


----------



## hectorsosahn (Jul 29, 2016)

Hola a todos, Me llamo Hector Sosa, saludos desde San Pedro Sula, Honduras.


----------



## ALEJANDROEK (Jul 29, 2016)

hola a todos soy Alejandro! soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica en Yucatán México, la electrónica es mi pasión y me da mucho gusta ser parte de este foro.


----------



## yarte (Jul 30, 2016)

Hola a todos!. 

Soy Martin. Durante muchos años he trabajado en desarrollo de sistemas operativos, arquitectura de ordenadores y electrónica, principalmente en sistemas en tiempo real.

Actualmente estoy interesado en temas menos conocidos para mi: música electrónica (analógica y digital), sintesis de sonido, identificación de tonalidades musicales, captadores de sonido, fuentes conmutadas de bajo ruido, etc.

Un saludo a todos desde España!.


----------



## Jimmysk7 (Jul 30, 2016)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Jimmy de Peru


Mi pregunta es si alguien tiene el diagrama electrónico punto a punto del mixer 2424 xenyx beringer... tengo saturados dos canales no controla la ganancia... ojo ya revise los potenciometros o controles estan bien se queda en alto volumen ... todo lo demás controla monitores, control de tonos equaliser, salida principal...etc
por favor si alguien lo tuviera, se lo agradeceré.

gracias...


----------



## Hugoisea (Jul 30, 2016)

Reciban un cordial saludo...
Soy Hugo Isea, desde Venezuela...
Gracias por permitirme estar en estos foros los cuales han sido de gran ayuda...


----------



## darkvitelyus (Jul 30, 2016)

Hola, soy Victor Hugo, para los amigos Vitelyus, me gusta curiosear, aprender cosas e ideas nuevas,  inventar, deshacer y rehacer objetos, entre ellos electronicos, soy un aficionado a la electronica, se solamente lo basico y lo que aprendo por mi cuenta, estudie bachillerato en computacion general, tambien se un poco de programacion


----------



## HeroDragon116 (Jul 31, 2016)

Gracias por permitirme unirme al foro, Saludos a todos.
Soy Andres paz de venezuela, zulia.


----------



## camilo0034 (Ago 1, 2016)

Mi nombre es Juan Camilo de Colombia soy estudiante de ing Electrónica de 10 semestre  me apasiona la electrónica por lo que espero aportar un poco de lo que se y compartir ideas


----------



## rlperezes (Ago 1, 2016)

Saludos colegas, mi nombre es Raúl Pérez Escobar soy Cubano  y radioaficionado,  fanático al cachareo.


----------



## Hassan35 (Ago 1, 2016)

Muy buenos dias y nohees para los que nos desvelamos trabajando. Graciad por permitirme ser miembro para aportar y mas que nada aprovechar su conocimiento/recomendaciones y sugerencias. Saludos


----------



## mcordero (Ago 1, 2016)

Gusto de saludar.
Soy aficionado del tema. Y en verdad que me e muy desafiante. Me gustaría aprender paso a paso y estar junto a amigos que rayen con la misma locura sería muy bueno.
Gracias por recibirme.


----------



## EDU4RD2 (Ago 1, 2016)

Soy  Eduardo  gracias  por   darme  la oportunidad de participar  en esta importante  comunidad


----------



## XRSound (Ago 1, 2016)

hola soy matias con 19 soy aficionado a la electronica pero me interesa mas el audio se lo basico y algo mas quiero seguir aprendiendo y gracias por resolver dudas


----------



## Ownlirh (Ago 2, 2016)

Hola, Mi nombre es fernando, Tengo 19 años y hace poco ingrese a la universidad, Ha estudiar ing. Electronica, Tengo conocimientos solidos en programacion y espero complementar con lo que es la parte electronica  , un gusto


----------



## djdac (Ago 2, 2016)

hola mi nombre es ricardo desde hace 50 años me dedico a armar y mantener mis equipos de sonido no soy profesional de la electronica y este foro me es de gran ayuda sabran disculpar la ignorancia en algunos temas, ojala hubiese estado este medio de consulta cuando comense pero nunca es tarde para aprender.....desde ya gracias por el aguante


----------



## SpeedSnnop (Ago 2, 2016)

Hola buenas tardes soy Saul aficionado y principiante en electronica.
En primer lugar gracias por este existir este foro y espero aprender cosas.
Por cierto soy de Sevilla.
Saludossss


----------



## OMNITRON (Ago 2, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy Daniel, soy de Colombia y tengo  17 años;  hace unos dias comenzé a Estudiar la Ingenieria Electronica, estoy muy contento en haber encontrado este foro ya que estoy seguro que me ayudara a resolver dudas y tambien a aprender. por cierto,  la electronica es una carrera muy entretenida asi que mucho animo a aquellas personas que estan igual que yo, como un aprendiz chaoo y ... 

Gracias por su atención y que Tengan un Buen Día.


----------



## RICHARD AGUILAR MAMANI (Ago 2, 2016)

Hola a todos mi nombre es richard soy tecnico en electronica y  bachiller en ingenieria biomedica, hace 20 años que trabajo con equipos medicos en todas las areas. Estoy para compartir mis experiencias y aprender de ustedes.


----------



## Bitt14 (Ago 3, 2016)

Que tal a todos mi nombre es Bitt.
Saludos desde México.
Necesito ayuda para elaborar una fuente conmutada de 60 volts a 100 amperes o algo equivalente, a quién me pueda ayudar se lo agradezco mucho


----------



## Pablo423 (Ago 3, 2016)

Hola soy Pablo técnico electrónico de Venezuela


----------



## JCParejja (Ago 3, 2016)

Hola soy Juan de Colombia, con muchas ganas de sacarle gusto a esta gran comunidad


----------



## BenjyRios (Ago 4, 2016)

Hola Amigos, Aquí Benjamín Ríos desde la Ciudad de México.   Es muy grato saludar a todos y tener estos recursos tecnológicos que nos permiten estar en contacto y compartir conocimientos y experiencias;  ya que cuando me inicié en esta hermosa tarea de aprender electrónica, hace ya 47 años ( ahora tengo 60), no existía algo así y mucho menos aquí en México;  era muy escasa y difícil de conseguir cualquier información.  Espero aprender mucho en este foro y si puedo ayudar en algo lo haré con mucho gusto.


----------



## echostardigital (Ago 4, 2016)

Hola a todo el foro, soy nuevo por aqui y es un placer aprender de vuestros conocimientos.
Gracias por aceptarme en esta comunidad.


----------



## echostardigital (Ago 4, 2016)

Hola a todos, gracias por aceptarme en el foro, un placer compartir con todos vosotros mis conocimientos.


----------



## oliverhg1 (Ago 4, 2016)

Hola a todos! Tiene más de 6 años que no veo cosas de electrónica pero nunca es tarde para retomar  espero aportar en lo que pueda por ahora ando experimentando con arduinos, 8266 e IoT.

Nos estamos escribiendo!


----------



## Dante1955 (Ago 4, 2016)

Hola Amigos soy Dante y estudie electronica de radio y Tv hace mucho tiempo y regreso nuevamente a este fascinante mundo !!!!


----------



## omar3 (Ago 4, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Omar tengo muy poco conocimiento espero que me ayuden, gracis por permitirme ser parte de este foro un abrazo !!!!!!!!


----------



## WALTER LOPEZ (Ago 5, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy Walter López de Cutral Co Neuquen Argentina, estoy aprendiendo a reparar mis propios equipos. Gracias por recibirme


----------



## rubalerik (Ago 5, 2016)

Soy un nuevo integrande de esta comunidad. Espero aprender mucho de las cosas que se han compartido. Saludos ...


----------



## charliemurillo (Ago 5, 2016)

Hola soy charlie de costa rica espero poder llenarme de conocimiento estoy empezando en mi carrera


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 6, 2016)

Hola soy Octavio.

Soy aficionado a la electrónica en específico al audio, no soy experto y me gusta mucho experimentar con ella, creo que empecé a hacer proyectos desde los 22 años (quemando muchos integrados), actualmente tengo 37 y bueno no es lo único que me late, pues también me apasiona la música, leer sobre ciencia y por allí de repente filosofía también, en fin la vida es corta y hay que aprovecharla.

Saludos a todos y gracias a los creadores de este foro que me ha hecho aprender muchas cosas y quitarme muchas dudas.


----------



## junquer (Ago 7, 2016)

Hola soy aficionado a la electrónica y estoy aquí para aprender de vuestros conocimientos.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ago 7, 2016)

Bienvenido amigo


----------



## atilio23 (Ago 7, 2016)

Hola a la comunidad de electronicos soy atilio23 y les doy un abrazo fraternal a todos


----------



## manuelmetalero (Ago 7, 2016)

Hola, soy manuelmetalero aqui uniendome a este foro. Saludos desde Mexico.


----------



## Damian80337 (Ago 7, 2016)

Hola a todos soy Damian de Argentina y soy técnico electrónico y estudiante de ingeniería. Gracias por aceptarme y espero aprender mucho de los mas experimentados como también aportar mi granito de arena.


----------



## kursakez (Ago 8, 2016)

Muy buenas tardes a tod@s! Recién acabo de registrarme en este foro con el fin de aprender mucho sobre electrónica ^^ Nos vemos por los posts!


----------



## mtordesi (Ago 8, 2016)

Hola a todos, me llamo Manuel, estoy recien jubilado, he trabajado en empresa de Telecomunicaciones durante 35 años, espero enriquecerme y aportar al grupo.

saludos.


----------



## mhosto (Ago 8, 2016)

hola a todos soy maxi de mar del plata argentina. he visto muchas cosas super interesantes para hacer en el foro y muy bien explicadas


----------



## Apinchi717 (Ago 8, 2016)

Hola amigos Soy carlosde Santa Fe Argentina. Espero poder aprender de todos ustedes. Saludos a todos


----------



## elsela (Ago 8, 2016)

Hola, amigos soy  de Venezuela, soy Ingeniero Electrónico con 40  años  en la profesión, educador  Jubilado, estoy al  frente  de  mi  empresa, y programar me divierte y me da felicidad, cuando hacemos algo  nuevo, sin embargo  todos  los  dias seguimos  aprendiendo, y todos  de  todos somos un universo para  lograr objetivos, aprender y  enseñar es  lo  que todos  los  dias debemos  hacer, gracias  por la bienvenida.ANTONIO JOSE SANDOVAL DOZA  de Venezuela.


----------



## julio1234567 (Ago 8, 2016)

hola todos soy de cucuta colombia neofito en electronica pero deseo aprender algun dia. me gusta reparar cosas y me falta conocimiento estarian dispustos a  enseñarme ?     gracias


----------



## cabetelca (Ago 8, 2016)

Saludos desde Cantaura, Venezuela, agradecido de poder formal parte, de este prestiguioso grupo........ ...


----------



## denisivar (Ago 9, 2016)

Hola, saludos soy de Bolivia, agradezco por el foro saludos grupoo


----------



## macedonio (Ago 10, 2016)

Muchas gracias por permitirme formar parte de este foro, saludos a todos.


----------



## peruso (Ago 11, 2016)

Hola a todos, este foro es de gran ayuda para los apasionados de la electrónica, saludos.


----------



## electrokeru (Ago 11, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Agustín y me dedico a la reparación de TV, audio y PC.
También soy aficionado al armado de circuitos y la experimentación...
Un saludo para todos los miembros de este foro


----------



## CesarJustoV (Ago 11, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Cesar Justo, y me gusta la Electrónica , muchas gracias por aceptarme y espero aprender muchísimo de este foro. Saludos


----------



## rafa59 (Ago 11, 2016)

hola  a todo/as  mi nombre es rafa, doy las gracis por admitirme en esta foro del cual he aprendido a diario y seguire aprendiendo.
un agradecimiento


----------



## eddav74 (Ago 11, 2016)

Saludos desde México mi nombre es Edgar Gracias por permitirme participar en su comunidad quedando a sus ordenes


----------



## egooable (Ago 13, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Elias, y me gusta la Electrónica , muchas gracias por aceptarme y espero aprender muchísimo de este foro. Saludos


----------



## directcell (Ago 13, 2016)

gracias a este foro que se ve genial soy de venezuela y quiero a prender  muchas cosas con uds gracias


----------



## sartymyszyn (Ago 13, 2016)

Buenas tardes. Mi nombre es Sergio, soy de Argentina y me suscribí al foro ya que quiero aprender un poco mas de electrónica

Saludos.


----------



## repeto (Ago 14, 2016)

buenos dias saludos a todos y gracias por recibirme en este de foro de superacion me hacen sentir importante un viejo jubilado


----------



## jamedellin (Ago 14, 2016)

hola buenos dias


----------



## solcar77 (Ago 14, 2016)

hola a totos soy nuevo en este foro


----------



## Nahuelete (Ago 14, 2016)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro espero poder sañar mis dudas con ustedes
Saludos


----------



## arturoyon (Ago 15, 2016)

Hola a todos, tiempo de leer en este foro, ahora espero poder opinar y regresar algo de lo que me han dado. Saludos.


----------



## mafreenconcierto (Ago 15, 2016)

hola todos soy nuevo en este foro espero poder encontrar ayuda a mis dudas


----------



## Covasjsc (Ago 15, 2016)

Hola soy covasjsc:
Soy aficionado al mundillo de la electrónica y me gusta reparar cosillas visitó foros pero es la primera vez que me registro,gracias.


----------



## Osqüitar (Ago 16, 2016)

Hola a todos, buenos días,

Hace mucho mucho que no entraba en el foro. Un saludo a todos.

Gracias.


----------



## lolman2k (Ago 16, 2016)

Hola a todos soy Eduardo, soy de Venezuela, espero ayudar a hacer mas grande el río del conocimiento de la electrónica que comparten por acá... salu2!


----------



## alc (Ago 16, 2016)

Hola amigos, me parece muy buena esta gran iniciativa al conocimiento y aprendizaje de la tecnologia a travès de este buen canal, estoy muy dispuesto a contribuir en lo que pueda al desarrollo de la cultura tecnològica....

Hola amigos, me parece muy buena esta gran iniciativa al conocimiento y aprendizaje de la tecnologia a travès de este buen canal, estoy muy dispuesto a contribuir en lo que pueda al desarrollo de la cultura tecnològica....



Ah, y gracias por la bienvenida........


----------



## Aaronmdq (Ago 16, 2016)

Hola como están? Soy Aarón de Argentina, tengo 20 años y estudio licenciatura en Marketing.
Estoy aquí ya que soy un aficionado a la electrónica. Muchas gracias


----------



## Alvaro Olivares (Ago 17, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy Alvaro de Chile, pero vivo en Berlin, y estoy formándome como autodidacta en la electrónica. Muchas gracias a todos, veo que es un foro muy completo y de mucha ayuda. Espero poder retribuir algo en el futuro. Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2016)

*¡ Bienvenidos todos los 


nuevos participantes !*

​


----------



## Fabb (Ago 17, 2016)

Hola a todos, Gracias por la integración al foro , soy técnico electromecánico , mi nombre es Fabián de Argentina


----------



## elect3o (Ago 17, 2016)

Hola a tod@s!
Recién iniciandome en este mundo, en busca de conocimientos


----------



## Erweins (Ago 17, 2016)

Que onda?!  Soy técnico en electrónica, ando en busca de proyectos interesantes, de preferencia los que tengan que ver con el reciclaje de artículos electrónicos obsoletos...
Nos encontramos luego.


----------



## JProenca (Ago 17, 2016)

Hola a todos de la comunidad!
Me llamo José Proença, soy técnico en electrónica Jubilado y vivo en el Rio de Janeiro Brasil. Gracias por aceptarme en el foro. Saludo a todos!


----------



## manke (Ago 18, 2016)

hola a  todos ,soy enrique de Santiago de chile, aficionado  a la electronica, y  agradezco ser  aceptado en  este foro.saludos


----------



## srbn09 (Ago 18, 2016)

Muy buenas tardes a tod@s! Recién acabo de registrarme en este foro con el fin de aprender mucho sobre electrónica ^^ Nos vemos por los posts!


----------



## manuelr686 (Ago 18, 2016)

Buenas , soy Manuel de Venezuela, me interesa la reparacion y diseño de circuitos electronico, analogicos y digitales, trabajo con Arduino y gran cantidad de cosas


----------



## javo28 (Ago 18, 2016)

la verdad que no recuerdo cuando me registre, pero bue es preferible tarde que nunca, me presento y me interesa la comunidad para despejar las dudas que tenga y aprender.


----------



## guillerola (Ago 19, 2016)

Hola a todos:
Felicito a los creadores de esta tremenda idea. NOTABLE
Con mi inscripción espero poder despejar mis dudas como también entregar algún aporte.


----------



## andreg (Ago 19, 2016)

Hola amigos es un privilegio ser parte de este. Foro donde podemos aprender y ayuddar a otros a resolver sus imquietudesuchas graciass andres de Argentina
.


----------



## peyelet (Ago 19, 2016)

Hola amigos, soy gonzalo, de buenos aires, felicito al creador de este hermoso proyecto, espero poder colaborar y aprender junto a ustedes!!!!


----------



## toroteno (Ago 19, 2016)

Saludos cordiales desde la mitad del mundo.. comunidad.


----------



## Cerberus27 (Ago 19, 2016)

Hola Muy buenas a todos, mi nombre es Geovanny Roberto Martinez Avila,Soy de El Salvador, tengo 15 años soy apasionado de la electronica y la estoy estudiando actualmente curso primer año de bachiller de electronica y ahora es a lo que dedico todo mi tiempo y se ha vuelto mas que un pasatiempo, luego quisiera estudiar alguna ingeniera, y en fin solo quiero aprender mas y poder aumentar mis conocimiento o lo poco que se y si puedo ayudar en algo con gusto la hare


----------



## Biegler (Ago 20, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy facundo biegler. tengo una tecnicatura en reparación y mantenimiento de pc.
Soy de argentina y estoy interesado en aprender mas y compartir mi conocimiento.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2016)

Cerberus27 dijo:


> Hola Muy buenas a todos, mi nombre es Geovanny Roberto Martinez Avila,Soy de El Salvador, tengo 15 años soy apasionado de la electronica y la estoy estudiando actualmente curso primer año de bachiller de electronica y ahora es a lo que dedico todo mi tiempo y se ha vuelto mas que un pasatiempo, luego quisiera estudiar alguna ingeniera, y en fin solo quiero aprender mas y poder aumentar mis conocimiento o lo poco que se y si puedo ayudar en algo con gusto la hare



*Normas del Foro 2.3* Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado, correo electrónico o _*número de teléfono, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión*_. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados, correo electrónico o teléfono a otros usuarios de Foros de Electrónica.


----------



## EdgarM (Ago 20, 2016)

Soy de la Ciudad de México, hay muchos conceptos que al no seguirlos utilizando desde la escuela los he olvidado aparte de que hay muchas herramientas en línea que ayudan a hacer diseños y cálculos más faciles, seguro que muchos han descubierto algunas de ellas incidentalmente y puedan compartirlas en este foro, Saludos a la comunidad.


----------



## Jose Santa Ana (Ago 21, 2016)

Buenos dias a todos. Me gusta mucho la tecnologia  y estoy interesado en armar bafles lineales sobre todo L-Acoustics, Das Aero 38 o JBL VT4888. Saludos.


----------



## Phisack (Ago 21, 2016)

Buenas! Mi nombre es Cesar y estoy iniciandome como estudiante de radiotecnico. Espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda y les agradezco por la predisposicion! Saludos desde Saenz Peña - Chaco - Argentina


----------



## Daniel24672 (Ago 21, 2016)

Buenas tardes a todos en el foro, mi nombre es Daniel y soy musico de profesion, siempre me ha llamado la atencion aprender electronica y nunca me dedique pero ahora estoy empezando a buscar informacion para aprender de forma autodidacta, si alguien tiene libros para principiante o manuales que puedan compartir se los agradeceria mucho compatieran el link o el archivo, espero aprender pronto, muchas gracias.


----------



## fincajal (Ago 22, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Jorge, técnico en electrónica, desde ya muchas gracias por recibirme en éste foro, espero aportar información y aprender, todos los días hay algo nuevo, pero entre todos nos podemos ayudar!


----------



## jmpita74 (Ago 23, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy muy principiante en electrónica pero espero crecer un poco con vosotros. Saludos.


----------



## fidelware (Ago 24, 2016)

hola, me llamo Fidel, soy aficinado a la tecnologia y me gusta "cacharrear" y arreglar aparatos, y buscando informacion de un amplificador, encontre este foro, y me ha gustado tanto que he decidido solicitar formar parte de este grupo, gracias y felicidadesz


----------



## YOSEPHANDER (Ago 24, 2016)

Buenas tardes amigo muy agradecido de estar en este foro ,is saludos cordiales


----------



## saul1964 (Ago 25, 2016)

Hola gente Me llamo saul y estoy fascinado con la electronica


----------



## norberto215 (Ago 26, 2016)

Hola a todos los amigos y colegas, realmente es muy grato poder participar en los foros de  electronica, es mi pasion ella.-
Saludos cordiales.-


----------



## humbarasta (Ago 26, 2016)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Daniel. Un placer unirme a vuestro grupo. Hace muchos muchos años que estudié electrónica y mi vida laboral ha hecho que me alejara de la practica, por lo que a día de hoy se me hace un mundo cualquier cosa que antes, habría sido un juego de niños. Una vez más, gracias por admitirme. Voy a nutrirme de vuestra experiencia y espero poder ser de ayuda en algún tema. Saludos.


----------



## chars (Ago 26, 2016)

Hola amigos del foro, espero poder aprender y compartir mis conocimientos, soy estudiante de ing electrónica


----------



## lili1969 (Ago 26, 2016)

Hola gracias al foro por dejarme ser parte de esta pagina con tantos consejos y soluciones,soy de Chaco trabajo en electronica hace 20 años.regenteo una fm y un canal de tv soy adicto a la informacion y circuiteria,mis comienzos por el año 1988 con transmisores de RF y como complemento la electronica en general. saludos y gracias


----------



## Nathali (Ago 26, 2016)

Buenas noches mi nombre es nathalie tengo 21 años y soy estudiante de ing electronica y bueno me intereso bastante ingresar a este foro me gusta mi carrera.. mas que todo quemar cosas JAJAJJAJAJA


----------



## Padaguan (Ago 27, 2016)

Bones!!
Hola a todos, saludos desde Mallorca!


----------



## scany (Ago 27, 2016)

Hola soy Luis de Puerto Rico y soy tecnico electronico arregla de todo.Me uno a ustedes para aprender y compartir en este  ambiente que tanto me apasiona ,Gracias.


----------



## Delfor (Ago 27, 2016)

Hola soy Delfor, de Chaco, Argentina, Gracias por recibirme en el Foro, soy aficionado a la electrónica, medico ginecólogo de profesion, pero me atrae los diseños y armarlos yo mismo.


----------



## Davidsk8 (Ago 27, 2016)

Hola soy David, Ecuador, Soy estudiante de Tecnología en Electrónica, espero aprender y poder compartir mis conocimientos


----------



## ortegahdz (Ago 28, 2016)

Hola soy Miguel Ortega de San Luis Potosí, México, me gusta mucho la electrónica algo que aprendí de mi padre, ya tengo tiempo siguiendo este foro y me gusta por los temas tan variados que tocan y la gran ayuda que aportan todos sus miembros, espero contribuir de igual forma.


----------



## jdsdarwins (Ago 28, 2016)

Buenos dias saludos a todos desde Venezuela mi nombre es Darwin Sanchez gracias por aceptarme en su comunidad y por los aportes recibidos de su parte para algunas fallas de reparación de tv que no habia podido solucionar excelente pagina les deseo muchos exitos y muchas gracias de antemano que dios los bendiga.


----------



## ernesto 88 (Ago 29, 2016)

hola a todos buen dia soy de nicaragua y trabajo como tecnico es un placer estar con ustedes espero podamos ayudarnos un poco.


----------



## Abde (Ago 29, 2016)

Hola , mi nombres es Abdelaziz soy de Venezuela, soy educador y me dedico en mis ratos libres a trabajos de electricidad, y reparaciones de algunos aparatos electrodomésticos,  pero ahora quiero aprender un poco de electrónica para pequeños proyectos y ahondar mas en las reparaciones de los aparatos electrodomésticos.


----------



## alfredo2217 (Ago 29, 2016)

hola miembros del foro, soy alfredo y me gustaría aprender mas cosas de electrónica, ya que solo tengo lo básico, estoy buscando como hacer un pwm para un motor de 130vdc, buscare info en el foro, aver que encuentro. saludos a todos


----------



## banzai67 (Ago 30, 2016)

Hola miembros del Foro, soy marcelo de Bs as, mi profesion es tec electricista,tengo conocimientos de electronica que aplico cada vez que puedo en mi profesion, estoy dispuesto a aprender y a colaborar cuando pueda aportar algo.Salu2


----------



## Tuboverboost (Ago 30, 2016)

hola hola! aunque me entusiasma la electrónica, nunca he tenido suficientes conocimientos para poder  hacer nada demasiado complejo.. así que investigando un poco.. y con vuestra ayuda... espero poder conseguirlo!

Salu2!


----------



## ArtoriasTG (Ago 30, 2016)

Hola! Me entusiasma la Electronica y vengo a este foro a aprender y aportar con mis pocos conocimientos de la electronica, espero que nos llevemos muy bien, un gran saludo.

Por cierto mi nombre es Angel y soy de México - México


----------



## Racy (Ago 30, 2016)

Hola me llamo Fernando y me apasiona el mundo de la electronica y estoy aqui para aprender y colaborar en todo lo que pueda.

Saludos


----------



## Lukeskywalker1337 (Ago 30, 2016)

Hola a todos, gracias por aceptarme. 
Me llamo Lucas y obviamente me gusta la electronica. Hice el secundario en electronica pero lamentablemente no me acuerdo de nada. 
Asi que acá estoy tratando de reaprender desde 0.

Saludos!!


----------



## kevinlpdb (Ago 31, 2016)

hola mi nombre es kevin, y soy técnico aca en argentina... muy agradecido por compartir lo que se con ustedes y con ganas de aprender mucho de ustedes, desde ya, muchas gracias


----------



## kapdesuru (Ago 31, 2016)

Hola buenas, me he registrado en el foro debido a que tengo una duda sobre como comenzar un proyecto Arduino. Es un reloj que cuenta en binario pero de una forma peculiar, tengo dos semanas para finalizar el proyecto y si alguien pudiera echarme un cable le estaria muy agradecido. Os podeis pasar por el foro que he publicado si teneis tiempo, me hariais un gran favor ya que estoy realmente interesado en el tema y cualquier ayuda sera bienvenida


----------



## SergioTecnico (Ago 31, 2016)

Hola,me siento muy bien interesado por el mundo de la electrónica y espero poder ayudar con los pocos conocimientos que tengo acerca de los temas


----------



## pollofx (Ago 31, 2016)

Hola, soy pasante de ingeniería en comunicaciones y electrónica, espero encontrar contenido interesante y poder ayudar a la comunidad de este foro


----------



## edisonjar (Ago 31, 2016)

hola, me llama la atencion el mundo de la electronica estoy a*cá* para aprender y colaborar con u*s*tedes


----------



## Chopenhauer (Ago 31, 2016)

Hola!! tras una duda busqué por internet y encontré este foro que me pareció muy interesante. Espero que podamos aprender mucho de esta comunidad.

Saludos!


----------



## edhunter34 (Ago 31, 2016)

Hola gracias por aceptarme un saludo a todos


----------



## KILL3D944 (Ago 31, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es kill


----------



## Pasqualino Circelli (Sep 1, 2016)

Hola mi Nombre: Pasqualino Circelli de Caracas Venezuela,  gracias por aceptarme en el grupo y saludos a todos.
Técnico retirado en radio, tv, audio, de equipos antiguos


----------



## meloncillo06 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hola, soy Jesus.
Saludos a todos desde Cantabria, España.


----------



## Carlos Javier Arencibia (Sep 2, 2016)

hola mi nombre es carlos javier y quiero aprender con ustedes más de electrónica. saludos


----------



## dancho (Sep 2, 2016)

Hola a todos.....me llamo dancho......soy nuevo,a pesar de que hace tiempo que estoy inscrito al foro.
Me gusta la electronica y e echo mis pinitos con ella.....pero ahora que estoy apunto de entrar en la jubilacion,me he decidido a reanudar el camino que deje medio aparcado  hace mucho tiempo.
Espero poder ayudar ....gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## valvulina (Sep 2, 2016)

Hola a todo el foro, la verdad espectacular el foro y todo el sitio!!!, por suerte la gente con experiencia y que ha vivido ya varios años desarmando epocas pasadas, en particular todo el tema de valvulas que me interesa, comparte en este sitio. De este modo el conocimiento queda escrito y no se pierde ese fabuloso conocimiento.
Gracias desde ya espero poder ayudar y compartir con todos!!!


----------



## DennisCV (Sep 2, 2016)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Dennis y me gusta la electrónica, quisiera compartir mis conocimientos así como también aprender de todos ustedes, muchas gracias por aceptarme


----------



## Arturitolop (Sep 2, 2016)

Buenas noches me llamo Arturo.. me dedico a la mecánica' pero ya saben.. La electrónica está en todo.  Saludos


----------



## naiiki (Sep 3, 2016)

Hola soy Pepe desde Valladolid,España soy informático , en electrónica estoy algo flojo pero tengo solución para las tv sony Bravia que no encienden kdl32s5600 la cual se enciende y cada 15 segundos salta el rele y el piloto.


----------



## sidnei (Sep 3, 2016)

Hola a todos sidnei am y el técnico en electrónica , me gustaría compartir mis conocimientos con usted, y aprender ... gracias


----------



## ramirolatigano (Sep 3, 2016)

Buenas compañeros del foro, me llamo Ramiro, soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica en la universidad de Tucumán, Argentina. Me interesa unirme a su comunidad para consultar algunas dudas y si se da el caso, colaborar con quien necesite también. Saludos. ...


----------



## angelo perez (Sep 3, 2016)

Hola a  todos mi nombre es angelo perez soi de maracaibo .venezuela me estoi interezando por la electronica mi interes es unirme a su comynidad de profecionales y  aclarar muchas dudas y ayudar a quien lo necesite y seguir apre
ndiendo .gracias y saludos


----------



## BRYAN290494 (Sep 4, 2016)

Mi nombre es Bryan Rodriguez. Actualmente soy un estudiante de Electrónica Industrial. Estoy buscando Ideas nuevas de las cuales anhelo aprender y me interesa mucho ser participe de este foro para desarrollarme como un técnico y apoyar también con los conocimiento que dispongo.

Gracias por la aceptación en su grupo, Saludos desde Perú.


----------



## salvadorg27 (Sep 5, 2016)

Muy buenos dias, me llamo Salva y tengo una tienda de reparacion de moviles y ordenadores a nivel software hardware y electronica... deseando compartir mis conocimientos con quien lo necesite y agradecido quien tambien pueda ayudarme en momentos que yo necesite... un abrazo a todos


----------



## Currilejos (Sep 5, 2016)

Buenos Dias a todos/as.

Mi nombre es Juan Sarrion y estoy aqui como otros que ya hicieron su FP2 de Electronica y trabajando de otra cosa en el extranjero.

Quiero retomar la electronica y reformarme.

 Simplemente para hacer ya no como oficio sino como hobbie.

 Me interesena los variadores de velocidad con senyal pwm , buck boost converter y aplicaciones sobre control de potencia.

Tambien interesado en lenguaje C para programar pics


----------



## Yukiikari0 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Oyuki quiero aprender y si es posible aportar. Saludos!


----------



## neell87 (Sep 5, 2016)

Buenas tardes;  Mi nombre es Juan  y  soy ing. informática  me encuentro en México y Espero poder apoyar y enriquecer mi conocimientos de electrónica, les agradezco por la aceptación a este foro. Saludos desde San Luis Potosí, México.


----------



## Hector Leal (Sep 5, 2016)

Hola a todos.
Me inscribí a este foro por la razón de que me gusta la electrónica.
tengo un problema de lectura de datos en el manual del ATmega128
No encuentro la forma de programar los fusibles de ATmega128A con un ATmel-ICE.
Quiero que trabaje con un cristal de 8 MHZ.
¿ me puede ayudar alguien ?


----------



## ferrod (Sep 5, 2016)

Olá a todos!
Chamo-me Fernando e escrevo de Portugal. Desde há muitos anos que me interesso pela electrónica, agora sirvo-me dela como hobby e para apoiar os meus netos nos trabalhos da escola.


----------



## telepatia (Sep 5, 2016)

hola buenas noches,soy de España estudie electrónica pero no la he ejercido profesionalmente ,tan solo con las reparaciones típicas del hogar,,una plancha un secador y esas cosas, ahora me gustaría retomar este mundillo espero aprender y aportar lo que pueda,un saludo.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 5, 2016)

Hola amigos del Foro de Electrónica.
Mi nombre es *Roberto R. Nardi*, tengo 70 años, hace 5 años que me jubilé, soy Técnico Mecánico.
Recién entonces dispongo de tiempo para dedicarme a lo que me gusta hacer,entre otros hobbies, *Electrónica, Numismática y colección de autos a escala.*
Les ruego que me tengan un poquito de paciencia, si pregunto algo muy obvio, ya que es muy poco
lo que se. En un futuro me gustaría estar mas o menos a vuestro nivel, teniendo presente que siempre
es tiempo de aprender algo más.
Un Fuerte Abrazo desde Argentina para todos.
Roberto.


----------



## gordo 10 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hola a todos soy un entusiasta de la electronica.  Actualmente trabajo en el mantenimiento de pc, a nivel de softaware y componente.  En este foro estoy convecido que seguire aprendiendo. Y con gusto aportare en lo que pueda saludos desde Mexico.


----------



## mortero (Sep 6, 2016)

Hola a todos desde Galicia


----------



## Elvyn (Sep 6, 2016)

Hola! foreros del mundo 

un placer !!

Desde Republica Dominicana.


----------



## electronicaguillen (Sep 6, 2016)

Hola amigos del Foro de Electrónica.
Mi nombre es Moises Guillen, tengo 65 años y he vivido de la electrónica y las instalaciones de teleco los ultimos 40 años. ya me presente en el foro pero al parecer ha desaparecido, creo que me di de alta en 2012, y aqui estoy ya jubilado visitando el foro cuando busco alguna información o circuitos. Saludos


----------



## roskalena (Sep 6, 2016)

Hola a todos, me interesé en la electrónica porque deseo construir un control de un motor de CD , seguramente encontraré ayuda aquí felicidades por éste Foro.


----------



## DanielGav (Sep 7, 2016)

Hola a todos. Soy un apasionado a la electrónica desde hace años y me uno al foro para intentar ayudar y aprender de la comunidad.

Un saludo.


----------



## henrisitotorres (Sep 7, 2016)

Hola A todos . Mi nombre es Henry , aficionado a la electrónica y la programación estudio mecatronica  y espero aprender mucho de ustedes, Gracias


----------



## orlandoop (Sep 7, 2016)

Hola a todos, me uno a este foro con la intencíon de ayudar y aprender de toda la comunidad. Muchas gracias


----------



## lfmachmor (Sep 7, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy de Colombia, estudie Electrónica, Sistemas y Administracion de empresas, me gusta la programación, los microcontroladores y microprocesadores.


----------



## lukz93 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hola! vengo de Argentina, mi nombre es Lucas y me interesa el tema electronic. Saludos


----------



## ozcar (Sep 7, 2016)

Saludos a todos gracias por permitirme participar en el foro.-


----------



## ibizawares (Sep 8, 2016)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Agustín, les agradezco el que me permitieran ser parte de este foro y quiero mandar un saludo desde veracruz mexico


----------



## ERAMOSP400 (Sep 8, 2016)

Cordial Saludo, gracias a todos por permitirme participar en el foro, deseo aprender cada dia y compartir la esperiencia con los proyectos realizados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2016)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 9, 2016)

Que gusto ver tantos nuevos miembros de nuestro foro! Llevo algún tiempo en el foro molestando con mis contribuciones y tomado la arrogancia de ya sentir como que este foro también es mío! recién últimamente se me ha ayudado de forma fantástica desde la lejana Argentina, región del mundo que tiene su puesto especial en mi corazón por haber vivido por casi 5 años en Montevideo. Tengo alguno de mis mas valiosos recuerdos de niñez de la segunda mitad de los 60!
Que pena no poder encontrar aquellos amigos de mi gallada.


----------



## analogico (Sep 9, 2016)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Que gusto ver tantos nuevos miembros de nuestro foro! Llevo algún tiempo en el foro molestando con mis contribuciones y tomado la arrogancia de ya sentir como que este foro también es mío! recién últimamente se me ha ayudado de forma fantástica desde la lejana Argentina, región del mundo que tiene su puesto especial en mi corazón por haber vivido por casi 5 años en Montevideo. Tengo alguno de mis mas valiosos recuerdos de niñez de la segunda mitad de los 60!
> Que pena no poder encontrar aquellos amigos de mi gallada.


 
Pero eso es otro pais, Urugay se emancipo de Argentina hace tiempo


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 9, 2016)

Si, pero comparado con Colombia se parecen mucho, al menos las partes que llegue a conocer un poco. El mate, los buenos asados, etcétera!


----------



## analogico (Sep 9, 2016)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Si, pero comparado con Colombia se parecen mucho, al menos las partes que llegue a conocer un poco. El mate, los buenos asados, etcétera!



si pero los urugayos se pueden molestar  si dices que Montevideo queda en Argentina


----------



## gismodes37 (Sep 9, 2016)

Mis saludos a todos los miembros de este gran Foro, soy un aficionado a ala electrónica, es una ciencia que me apasiona, trato de aprender lo más que puedo, así que aprovecho todos mis momentos libres en ello, estoy lleno de dudas del tema y espero encontrar toda la ayuda posible de los miembros más expertos de esta comunidad. Un abrazo y mi agradecimiento desde ya.


----------



## josegfuentesb (Sep 10, 2016)

hola hola buenas tardes me alegra ser parte de este foro . soy estudiante de ing electronica y espero ayudar y que me ayuden ...


----------



## thejavigames (Sep 11, 2016)

Hola soy nuevo, me llamo Javi, me gusta la electrónica como afición un saludo a todos y gracias por dejarme registrarme


----------



## Cesar2014 (Sep 11, 2016)

Buen dia a todos. Soy Cesar, vivo en Mar del Plata y estoy muy contento de ingresar a este foro. Soy un fanatico del audio y espero aprender mucho con los temas que aqui se tratan. Espero ademas ser de alguna utilidad con mi humilde aporte.


----------



## pablobonome (Sep 12, 2016)

Hola, gracias por dejar que participe, mi nombre es Pablo soy de Argentina, reparo relojes de taxi y otros servicio con la electrónica.


----------



## laos13 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hola a todos soy de Perú , me gusta la electrónica y espero encontrar la ayuda que necesito.  

Saludos para todos.


----------



## alexluna558 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hola gente soy de Venezuela, me gusta la informatica, el software libre y la electronica, espero aprender y aportar en este foro


----------



## jose2012 (Sep 13, 2016)

Buen dia compañeros del foro me llamo jose antonio y soy de mexico, mi interes es aprender mas de electronica, sobre todo sensores y su aplicacion.


----------



## Rafatipe (Sep 13, 2016)

Hola a todos, me llamo Rafael y soy de Cordoba, España. Tengo algunos conocimientos de electrónica y espero aprender y compartir con vosotros todo lo que pueda.
Gracias por admitirme


----------



## Jordi Jover (Sep 13, 2016)

Hola a tod@s, recibir un saludo desde Alicante, lo que necesitéis.


----------



## ntsuba (Sep 13, 2016)

Hola a todos:

Me llamo Nandor, vivo en Madrid (España) y estudio en la Escuela Técnica Superior de Ingeniería y Sistemas de Telecomunicación. Me registré para intentar ayudar y aprender de los demás usuarios.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Jordi Jover (Sep 13, 2016)

Hola a tod@s un saludo desde Alicante, espero ser de ayuda en esta gran familia.


----------



## wencar2001 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hola soy Francisco desde Morelia Mexico, por aqui para aprender


----------



## Fpina (Sep 14, 2016)

Hola compas, mi nombre es Fredi soy de Culiacan, Sin. México, soy Ingeniero en Cominicacines y Electonica del IPN (ESIME) Trabaje 30 años en TELMEX actualmente estoy jubilado y quiero dedicar parte de mi tiempo libre a realizar proyectos de electrónica como hobby por lo que agradeceré algo comunida el apoyo que me puedan proporcionar, yo estaré también disponible para ayudarlos en lo que pueda.
Saludos


----------



## Cloto (Sep 14, 2016)

Hola, agradecido de ser aceptado en el Foro. Dispuesto a aprender de quienes saben más y darle una humilde mano a quienes recién empiezan. Saludos


----------



## KollerArg (Sep 14, 2016)

Buenas tardes. Muy alegre de estar aca ya que encuentro circuitos muy utiles, ademas que me sirven como proyectos escolares. Estoy buscando un circuito para hacer una tira de led de 5 metros RGB audioritmica y me estoy taladrando la cabeza, y espero encontrar la solución aca


----------



## munmanu (Sep 15, 2016)

Hola a todos gracias por permitirme unirme a este foro


----------



## viso (Sep 15, 2016)

Hola muchas Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## estrada777 (Sep 15, 2016)

buen dia compañeros saludos cordiales de mexico soy nuevo en este fascinante lugar que es , forosdeelectronica.com aqui estoy para ayudar y aprender.


----------



## Eduardosky (Sep 15, 2016)

Muy buenos dias !!

Un gran saludo desde Venezuela a todos los integrantes de este gran foro !! Me llamo Eduardo y  tengo algunos conocimientos (muy básicos) de electrónica. 

Me gustaría aprender y compartir conocimientos con todos aquellos que tienen inquietudes con la electrónica y las reparaciones de aparatos. 


Exitos y buen foro !!


----------



## alanarg (Sep 15, 2016)

Buenas tardes a todos foreros, mi nombre es Alan.Fui estudiante de ingenieria electronica, pero por cuestiones economicas tuve que abandonarlos, aun asi, sigo en la busqueda de conocimiento en mi actual trabajo.
Espero poder conocerlos a todos como asi tambien en algun momento aportar, por minimo que sea a cualquier tema.

Saludos!


----------



## candeleda74 (Sep 15, 2016)

Muy buenas , es un verdadero placer poder formar parte de esta comunidad donde poder aportar y compartir cuestiones de indole técnico.
Un saludo a tod@s. ...


----------



## JORGE BETANCOURT (Sep 15, 2016)

saludos a todos desde venezuela, estoy estudiando electronica y poseo muchas dudas espero me puedan ayudar para mas adelnate yo ayudar a otros.


----------



## mizdraji (Sep 16, 2016)

hola a todos soy german estudiando de ingenieria en electronica en corrientes argentina, estoy dentro de un grupo de investigacion de energias renovables un tema que se ve muy poco por aca.
saludos


----------



## Dante1955 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hola amigos soy Dante y estudie radio television hace 30 años y estoy muy desactualizado pero es algo que me apasiona. Agradezco porque tuve mucha orientación con algunos temas y me resulto de mucha ayuda todas las opiniones. Me da mucho placer integrar esta gran familia.


----------



## ottomanu (Sep 17, 2016)

Bunas a tod*o*s. Me llamo Manuel y soy de Madrid. Soy Tecnico Superior de Electrónica y estoy estudiando Ingenieria. Espero aprender mucho de este foro y ayudar en todo lo posible.
Saludos


----------



## jramonrodrigo (Sep 17, 2016)

Hola a todos, aunque hace mucho tiempo que ingrese al foro, buscando información por google, es de los pocos del ramo con mucha información y con bastante gente, que altruistamente, dedica algo de su tiempo, a responder a dudas de gente como yo, que aunque tengo algo de experiencia en electricidad y electronica, me queda por aprender hasta el dia que me muera.
disculpenme si algo de lo escrito no se entiende bien, pues soy  novato en la participación activa en foros (esto último va porque  en mi primer post he visto que algunas letras no aparecen como debieran, no se si es porque lo envie desde mi movil que es algo antiguo o el navegador, no sé.

Gracias.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## jodias (Sep 17, 2016)

Hola amigos me llamo jorge y les estoy agradecido por dejarme participar de este gran foro un saludos a todos desde Puerto Madryn Argentina


----------



## Guiditox (Sep 18, 2016)

Hola soy estudiante de secundaria de 2° para entrar a 3°(ahí el taller de electrónica) me gustaría aprender y a futuro con más conocimiento aportar mi granito de arena


----------



## Diegosantilln1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Diego Santillan. Mi breve historia de basa en que queria ser ingeniero Industrial y termine estudiando tecnico electronico, seguire por la ingenieria por supuesto. Soy muy novato en la electronica pero dia a dia me supero a mi mismo. Saludos a todos


----------



## Tronza (Sep 20, 2016)

Hola a todos, me presento en el foro como aficionado a la electronica y del que espero aprender y por supuesto ayudar en todo lo que pueda. Siempre que el tiempo me lo permite, me pongo a las obra con proyectos que tengo en mente y a los que a menudo les incluyo algo de electronica.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## rodolfo castillo (Sep 20, 2016)

Hola a todos me presento mi nombre es Rodolfo Castillo y me apasiona todo lo relacionado con proyectos de energia y todo tipo de experimentos electronicos ,mecanicos ,magneticos y pienso que al juntarse tantos cerebros en un lugar se pueden sacar muy buenas cosas para beneficio de la humanidad particularmente me apaciona los proyectos de energia libre .....


----------



## sirkham (Sep 20, 2016)

Hola a todos,

Me llamo Víctor y soy de Cartagena, España. Tengo 28 años y soy ingeniero telemático felizmente trabajando de programador.

Desde pequeño me ha gustado mucho la electrónica, y desde que conocí la plataforma Arduino he podido unir dos de mis pasiones como son la electrónica y la programación. Llevo como unos dos años cacharreando con Arduino y he conseguido cositas interesantes, como es manejar el Arduino con el mando de la tele, un mando a distancia casero para mi cámara de fotos, un sensor de movimiento...

Espero aprender mucho aquí, y por supuesto ayudar en lo que pueda!


----------



## Juan Abel Perez Cacheiro (Sep 20, 2016)

Hola Amigos, me llamo Juan y llego hasta aquí con ganas de aprender.


Un saludo a todos


----------



## juanrubp (Sep 21, 2016)

Buen día a todos, mi nombre es Juan soy de estudiante de ingeniería electrónica de la universidad nacional Colombia, espero poder aportar algo de conocimiento y también aprender muchas cosas!!


----------



## JESUS EMILIO (Sep 21, 2016)

Saludos a todo el foro. Soy de Navarra (España) y me interesa todo lo relacionado con la electrónica.


----------



## Tecnohogar (Sep 21, 2016)

Hola a todos.
Mi nombre es Marcelo

Soy Técnico en Argentina- Buenos Aires.
Tengo 60 años. Y ya van mas de treinta años en reparaciones, tengo mas experiencia en TV, aunque he reparado otras cosas.
Espero seguir aprendiendo, y compartiendo experiencias de reparaciones con todos Uds.
Desde ya y por adelantado agradezco su predisposición y generosidad al compartir.


----------



## ARMANDO SALAZAR (Sep 21, 2016)

Hola a todos de nuevo! Soy Armando Salazar, taxista de oficio, contabilista de estudio, hice un curso de electrónica pero creo que me quedé detrás de la ambulancia, sin embargo entiendo la importancia y la utilidad de saber leer circuitos, calcularlos y poder diseñar aplicaciones, detectar fallas y en fin es una herramienta tremenda en este mundo actual, espero poder contar con la paciencia de todos y la comprensión pues me cuesta un poco aprenderme la lógica y las fórmulas, pero con práctica espero poder desarrollar algún tipo de habilidad.
Saludos!


----------



## espectro24 (Sep 21, 2016)

hola mi nombre es juancarlos y estoy aqui para aprender y ayudar hasta donde llegen mis conocimientos en electronica .

Salusdos


----------



## Akashiya995 (Sep 22, 2016)

Buenas comunidad, mi nombre es Alfonso Vázquez y espero poder contribuir con la comunidad y aprender de todos.


----------



## misterx (Sep 22, 2016)

Hola a todos me llamo Joaquín y soy de Madrid (España) y últimamente me ha dado por la electrónica y Arduino.


----------



## Enrique Scorsela (Sep 22, 2016)

Hola a todos, buen día, estoy interesado en aprender un poco de electrónica sobre todo referido a gps para un proyecto que tengo entre manos, espero poder concretarlo en algún momento con vuestra ayuda, soy de Bariloche, un lugar hermoso de la Patagonia Argentina, saludos!!!


----------



## Princ (Sep 22, 2016)

Saludos, Soy de Venezuela.. Un aficionado al descubrimiento y el aprendizaje autodidacta.. Quiero aprender sobre electrónica para llevar a cabo las ideas monstruosas que tengo en mente entre ellas la fabricación de herramientas para germinadores eléctricos e incubadoras.


----------



## Audi (Sep 23, 2016)

Saludos a Todo el Foro. Soy Audemio de Mexico.
interesado en las energias libres o limpias autosustentables


----------



## mdosl (Sep 24, 2016)

Hola a todos, me llamo Manuel y soy zaragozano.
La verdad es que esto es una afición adquirida y soy totalmente novato. Me gustan todas las antigüedades en general y las radios en particular y desearía ir aprendiendo a reparar algunas analógicas de los años 60/70. Con el tiempo ya veremos...
Seguro que aprendo mucho.


----------



## Jocla (Sep 24, 2016)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jorge, vivo en la provincia del Neuquén, Patagonia Argentina y agradezco me hayan aceptado en el foro.
Tengo un taller de reparaciones de electrodomésticos y computadoras, seguramente estaremos continuamente en contacto para ayudar y que me ayuden.
JOCLA


----------



## arturogdl (Sep 24, 2016)

Saludos a todos en el foro, me llamo Arturo y vivo en Guadalajara, Jalisco, Mexico, gracias por aceptarme en el foro.


----------



## Vampiro0 (Sep 25, 2016)

Buenos días. 

Soy de España y la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de electrónica pero me gusta trastear en los aparatos cuando el servicio técnico me dice que no tiene arreglo, que el arreglo es tan costoso que no merece la pena o simplemente se trata de un aparato que no merece la pena pagar por que lo arreglen. El problema es que al no tener ni idea tengo que ir buscando información para detectar e ir solucionando cada problema y, buscando información para lo que tengo ahora entre manos (una TV que en teoría no tiene arreglo) me encontré con este foro lleno de gente que seguro me puede ayudar.

Ya pondré el tema de la TV en el foro que corresponda.

Un saludo y gracias por adelantado.


----------



## diegourgal (Sep 25, 2016)

Buenos días, yo tampoco tengo idea sobre electrónica. Pero gracias a este foro me he animado ha construir mi cnc...estoy en ello. Un saludo desde España


----------



## gmc52 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hola Mi nombre es,  José Manzanares Cruz.  Mi especialidad es la computación, en lo que trabajo,  mis pasatiempos diseño en Prótel, Programación en LaBView tengo algunos años que entre a este Foro pero por escaso tiempo, no salgo pero espero andar más por aquí, un respetoso saludo a controladores y dedicado al mismo. Gracias por hacer este trabajo, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2016)

*.*​ 

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 


*.*​


----------



## yeinermiranda (Sep 25, 2016)

Mi nombre es yeiner miranda soy de colombia
Tengo conocimientos de electrónica y aspiro aportar y aprender muchas gracias


----------



## Fabiogh (Sep 25, 2016)

Hola a todos desde España.
Buen sitio para compartir conocimientos y aprender. 
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## blietka (Sep 25, 2016)

Hola a todos !! , me gusta mucho la informática y una de mis metas es aprender a programar en Asm para x86 ,eso me genero interés en los PIC, tengo poco desde que inicie en el campo de la electrónica,espero en un futuro poder aportar al foro. Saludos desde México.


----------



## jocantaro (Sep 26, 2016)

Hola a todos desde Beasain, buen sitio este para compartir conocimientos. Un saludo.


----------



## igznoth (Sep 26, 2016)

Hola a todos desde hace tiempo ingrese al foro y la verdad muy interesante todo y mucha info ya empesare a colaborar principalmente en electronica para autos(ecu, encendidos, limitadores y mas)

Saludos iGznOth-.


----------



## UMosby (Sep 26, 2016)

Que tal, Mexicano, me estoy iniciando en la práctica de la electrónica, Tengo un gusto especial sobre los microcontrolaores y los lenguajes de programación, soy estudiante de Ingeniería.
Estoy aquí para aprender y aportar.



Saluos


----------



## nisa (Sep 26, 2016)

hola a todos meda un gusto estar en este foro para compartir conocimientos y sobre todo aportar ideas para que se cumplan sueños.

estoy a sus ordenes 

gracias


----------



## jahn59 (Sep 26, 2016)

Mis queridos amigos, saludos desde Aguascalientes, Mexico.


----------



## jesypatri68 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hola a todos, hace poco he retomado mis estudios en este fascinante mundo de la electrónica. Hace casi veintiocho desde que lo dejé  ( todavía se empleaban válvulas de vacío  )  y espero aprender mucho con todos vosotros.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## 02341 (Sep 26, 2016)

hola a todos, tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica, como técnico espero seguir aprendiendo en esta comunidad y en los que les pueda ayudar con mucho gusto.


----------



## octavio hom (Sep 26, 2016)

Hola a todos  soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica y me apasiona reparar cosas, tengo conocimientos en software de simulación, electrónica. En lo que pueda ayudarles con gusto lo haré.


----------



## eldurval (Sep 27, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Eloy Durán Valerio de Cuernavaca, Morelos, México, Ing. en computación, trabajo haciendo y dando mantenimiento a sistemas, gracias por permitirme participar espro aportar y recibir aportes, saludos y un abrazo


----------



## joseanelli (Sep 28, 2016)

Hola muy buenas a todos.
Soy Jose de Barcelona. Ya hace algún tiempo que acabe mis estudios de formación profesional de electrónica industrial. Dicen que más vale tarde que nunca y creo que vuelvo a necesitar esa chispa de recordar y reportar esos conocimientos de electrónica, que estoy convencido que en este foro tan espectacular, volveré a reencontrar. Espero que contar con vuestra colaboración, y por supuesto nos iremos viendo por el foro. Muchas gracias por vuestra excepcional colaboración y un cordial saludo a tod@s.


----------



## posker (Sep 28, 2016)

hola, buen dia,

me presento, soy antonio de mexico, aficionado novato a la electrónica, con ganas de aprender y ayudar en lo que se pueda


----------



## franciscopino2003 (Sep 28, 2016)

Soy Francisco Pino, radioaficionado (aunque poco activo por falta de tiempo) e incursiono en la electrónica cuando puedo o necesito.


----------



## Juan Felipe Giraldo (Sep 28, 2016)

Hola, soy Juan Felipe Giraldo, estudiante de Ingeniería electrónica, 4to semestre de la universidad Nacional de Colombia. Espero poder ayudar y recibir lo mismo de parte de todos. Gracias !!


----------



## javierT (Sep 29, 2016)

Hola, soy Javier Castro Escalona, Técnico Electrónico nacionalidad Chilena, 26 AÑOS, Espero poder ayudar y recibir lo mismo de parte de todos. Gracias !!


----------



## Majo120 (Sep 29, 2016)

hola, estudio perito en electronca en 4to año, soy de guatemala, y pz espero poder ayudarles y que ustedes me puedan ayudar


----------



## rassimone (Sep 29, 2016)

Buenas tardes a todos. Mi nombre es Ramiro. Sera un placer el pertenecer a este foro ,
Actualmente me dedico a la reparacion de montacargas y vehiculos en general. Dentro de este oficio nos encontramos con infinidad de problemas electronicos. Tema muy apasionante.
Espero poder aportar algo de mis conocimientos aunque no dudo que habra personas mucho mejor preparadas en este tema, Para ellos mis respetos, Gracias por recibirme. a todos los compañeros que aun no conozco: Un fuerte abrazo


----------



## oscarramiro (Sep 29, 2016)

Espero aprender mucho de todos y aportar lo que pueda para enriquecer el saber.


----------



## dapuetoscar (Sep 30, 2016)

Hola a todos
 Soy un apasionado de la electrónica y me interesa poder unirme a la comunidad
para estar al tanto de todo lo nuevo y si es posible aportar en algo.


----------



## IVANLUUJOA (Sep 30, 2016)

Hola Colegas!!!
Me llamo Ivan, tengo 26 años, soy de Bs.As, Argentina. Soy técnico electromecánico, he sido electricista matriculado unos 3 años (ya me estoy por dar de baja), pase por varias empresas en el área de mantenimiento eléctrico, mecánico y electromecánico. Soy un aficionado de la electrónica, me gusta mucho y me la paso haciendo cosas e investigando pero en fin, lo poco que sé lo sé por propia auto-instrucción mediante foros e internet. Asique espero en algún momento llegar a aportarles conocimientos sobre electrónica, así como hago con otras ramas.

Saludos¡


----------



## Mike35 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hola, soy nuevo miembro en el foro,estoy empezando a construir una cnc,aportó una foto de mis comienzos,es poco pero iré aňadiedo más conforme valla avanzando,espero ser de ayuda y aprender de vosotros,un saludo a todos los miembros.


----------



## AntonioGt (Sep 30, 2016)

Hola espero esten bien, soy de Guatemala y espero poder ayudarnos mutuamente.


----------



## legonco16 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hola a todos,los saluda legonco16,con grandes deseos de colaborar en los diferentes foros y ampliar mas a esta prestigiosa comunidad¡gracias¡


----------



## Emis (Oct 1, 2016)

hola a todos gente,  soy emiliano de buenos aires, argentina. Me encanta la electronica, electricidad y mecanica, llevo tiempo mirando como avanzan con todo tipo de proyectos y nunca me presente, bueno aca estoy con ganas de arrancar mi experiencia en amplificadores de audio y fuentes smps, se nota que son todos amables y entusiastas.
Muchas gracias a todos los que integran esta comunidad.


----------



## divman (Oct 1, 2016)

Hola soy Manuel Romero quiero ampliar mis conocimientos en electrónica espero su acogida en la comunidad y cuenten con un umilde servidor a posibles soluciones que estén a mi alcance.


----------



## lutgaru (Oct 2, 2016)

Hola, soy un estudiante de ingenieria electronica, tecnico en informatica que le apasiona la carrera, espero poder ayudar y recibir ayuda y compartir conocimientos en comunidad.


----------



## ajca1959 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hola, soy ingeniero en electronica desde hace 30 años, pero conozco muy poco de PICs, siempre he trabajado en el área de telecomunicaciones. Espero aprender sobre PICs y contribuir con mis conocimientos en telecomunicaciones a la comunidad.


----------



## Buxbaum (Oct 2, 2016)

Hola no estoy seguro si ya  coloque este mensaje pues y hace un tiempo que integró este foro.
Como me llego la invitacion me complace volver a presentarme.
Desde ya 48 años estoy en el tema de tv y desde que comencé a trabajar siempre las reparaciones las realizaba en la casa del cliente ,pues estos tenían la costumbre de dejar los aparatos y olvidarse de retirarlos ,para no caer en esa mala costumbre decidí desde el comienzo reparar solo en el domicilio del cliente.
Lo que además supe desde siempre  que en este oficio no debe prevalecer los egoísmos pues toda no la sabemos y siempre tenemos la necesidad de buscar en otros las experiencias buenas y malas para no cometer los mismos errores.Que siempre caemos en quemar  o estropear aparatos ,y en esto debemos andar con mucho cuidados si pretendemos estar en el oficio hasta nuestra jubilación pues es noticia el avión que se cae no el que llega a horario. oficio que nos da muchas satisfacciones pues es algo que por mi parte lo tomo con mucho cariño y no podria estar sin mi hobbit oficio por mucho tiempo.
Mi lema en esto es hoy por ti mañana por mi y cuatro ojos ven mas que dos ,un saludo  cordial para todos los colegas hermanados en la electrónica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2016)

*.*​ 


*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​




*.*​


----------



## franbohl (Oct 2, 2016)

Hola me llamo Francisco, tengo 19, soy de Entre Ríos Argentina, estoy terminando una tecnicatura en mecatrónica y espero seguir con ing electrónica, soy aficionado de la electrónica, empecé a conocerla un poco tarde, a los 17, y bueno, me di cuenta que es lo que quiero, así que ahora estoy dándome una vuelta por acá porque me gusta consultar con la gente sobre los problemas que voy teniendo en proyectos o el uso de programas que suelen ser complejos.. Un abrazo pa todos


----------



## JFiestasL (Oct 2, 2016)

Hola con todos espero compartir ideas con ustedes y poder solucionar algunos problemas...
Me fasina la electronica


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 2, 2016)

Hola amigos del Foro. Me presento. Mi nombre es Roberto Rubén Nardi, tengo 70 años, soy técnico
mecánico, estudié Ingeniería electromecánica, carrera que lamentablemente dejé incompleta.
Se podría decir que mi vocación frustrada fue la electrónica. Recién ahora, luego de mi jubilación
puedo dedicarme un poco a este, para mi, hobbie ciencia, y lo hago con placer.
Lo cierto es que me faltan muchos conocimientos, hay cosas que leo y a veces no llego a interpretar
exactamente lo que quiere decir. No obstante considero a este un foro serio y sus miembros, por lo 
que pude leer, siempre dispuestos a ayudar. Les envío a todos un fuerte abrazo desde Buenos Aires,
ciudad en que vivo.


----------



## Juan2263 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hola amigos del foro, mi nombre es Juan Carlos, tengo 25 años, estoy estudiando electrónica. Me fascina la electrónica y deseo reafirmar mis conocimiento y en si ponerlos en practica en mi diario vivir.


----------



## elsaticlub (Oct 2, 2016)

Buenas a todos. Al fin pude ingresar al foro. El sistema pensaba que soy un robot. Saludos


----------



## armando murillo (Oct 3, 2016)

Gracias  Sres.  de  Foros de  Electrónica  por  permitir   ingresar   a este  Blogs,
Tengo  poca  experiencia   en  esto,  pero me  gusta  como  hobby  y  dedico  algún  tiempo  a  estos  trabajos.  Vivo  en Colombia, en  la Ciudad de  Cali...gracias


----------



## proxiom (Oct 4, 2016)

Hola que tal, me presento soy Juan Carlos, tengo 21, aunque estoy estudiando Ing de Sistemas practico la electronica como hobby reparando componentes de equipos, audio de carros, electricidad automotriz y mucho mas. soy de venezuela y espero ayudar en lo que se pueda


----------



## setuka2 (Oct 5, 2016)

Ola ,meu nome é Américo Matias e muito obrigado por me deixarem fazer parte desta comunidade.


----------



## RETO1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hola a todos. Me llamó René y les agradezco me hayan integrado a esta comunidad donde espero aprender de todos Uds. Reparo equipo electrónico.


----------



## AngelP (Oct 5, 2016)

Saludos a todos, bueno mi nombre es Angel Perez y soy Electrónico, me destaco en Informatica y Bancos de Pruebas, espero resolver dudas con ustedes y gracias por la Bienvenida!


----------



## MACLAUD123 (Oct 5, 2016)

cordial saludo interesante poder controlar el voltaje y la corriente




DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*​
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​
> 
> ...


----------



## milamperios (Oct 6, 2016)

Hola a todos:
 Desde niño he querido aprender electronica y porfin me he decidido empezar (a la vejez viruelas). Parto de unos conocimientos muy basicos pero internet te da una estupenda biblioteca cosa que en mis tiempos era imposible sin gastarte una fortuna. En cambio ha evolucionado tanto que realmente cuando ves una placa actual no entiendes nada... A ver si con tiempo y ayuda voy consiguiendo algo

                                                        PACO


----------



## bullit (Oct 6, 2016)

Saludos a todos, renovan el mail, renuevo los lasos con este sitio, tan interesante.


----------



## DJ Brayan (Oct 6, 2016)

Buenas! Me llamo Brayan, soy DJ, estudié Ing. Informática y por eso me gusta mucho indagar sobre la parte técnica de los dispositivos de audio que uso. Gracias de antemano por su bienvenida y espero que podamos aprender más de lo que nos gusta, la electrónica...


----------



## Marcos Valerio (Oct 7, 2016)

Buenos dias a todos
Soy un apasionado de la electrónica desde 1972, y me interesam hoy  assuntos de audio-amp y microcontroladores. De Sorocaba, Brasil.


----------



## rojo28 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hola que tal mi nombre es Noe  empeze a estudiar electronica  gracias por dejarme ser parte de esta comunidad espero ser de ayuda.
Gracias por la bienvenida.


----------



## mrxlc (Oct 7, 2016)

Saludos me llamo joel, soy estudiante de electronica y me uni principalmente a este foro para ver si consigo ayudan con las dudas que se me vayan presentando en el camino y si es posible para ayudar tambien al que necesite de mis escasos conocimientos.


----------



## fcc9107 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Francisco Clara soy electronico y programador tengo 25 años. Espero que pueda ayudar y que me ayuden en los temas propuestos.

Cualquier duda o sugerencia acerca del tema mi correo es fcc9107 de gmail


----------



## cyndypacita (Oct 8, 2016)

hola a todos los tecnicos de foros de electronica, soy salvador martinez, tecnico de Nicaragua, agradecido de pertenecer a este foro,,,,,  aki en mi pais con todo el deseo de ayudar aportar y solicitar dudas o sugerencias.... gracias,,,


----------



## vanvan (Oct 8, 2016)

Hola a todos,

Soy OSCAR,  vivo en Argentina, y para ser mas preciso en Bariloche, Soy técnico electromecánico pero me  gusta mucho la electrónica y actualmente estoy trabajando en algunos temas relacionados. 
Espero poder aportar algo y aprender también.  
Saludos a todos


----------



## JuniorGand (Oct 8, 2016)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> Mi nombre es ....



De tantos mensajes es imposible leerlos a todos! cito el primero para iniciar mi presentación. Mi nombre es Junior, estudio ing.en Sistemas de Informacion y Telecomunicaciones. y hace años que incursiono temas pequeños de electronica. 

Ultimamente vengo adentrandome mas en el tema y bueno, me gustaria aprender y poder ayudar a otros aportando lo que pueda. 

Saludos!


----------



## israel villa (Oct 9, 2016)

Hola soy ingeniero en minas y metalurgia 
gracias por aceptarme y me encanta la electronica y lo electrico es mi hobbi muchas gracias  y espero aportar y aprender aqui gracias


----------



## jose seclen (Oct 9, 2016)

Buen día, también soy un amante de la electrónica, y gracias por poder participar y compartir ideas con uds.


----------



## currofjmb (Oct 9, 2016)

Hola a todos, espero ser de ayuda y echar un cable a todos! Jaja gracias!


----------



## dextroyer (Oct 9, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy de Málaga y me encanta la electronica por lo que se se me permite me uniré al grupo, para aprender y en la medida de lo posible aportar conocimientos de este maravilloso mundo.

Gracias a todos por vuestros aportes desinteresados!!


----------



## santiago3530 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Santiago y vivo en Almería España me gusta la electrónica en general pero más la radio y todo su entorno, ya muchas dudas me han aclarado leyendo en el foro espero aprender y poder colaborar con toda la comunidad desde ya estoy muy agradecido por su tiempo  saludos cordiales a todos los moderadores y por supuesto a los recién llegados como yo.


----------



## sincamil (Oct 9, 2016)

Hola buenas. 
Aquí un curioso mas, que a menudo se niega a aceptar que algo se ha estropeado XD

A ver que tal.

Un saludo


----------



## oswaldo electro (Oct 9, 2016)

hola buenas 

soy oswaldo restrepo de colombia y que bueno poder compartir los conocimientos de este amplio mundo de la electronica.


----------



## mediopelo (Oct 10, 2016)

Soy novato en esto de la electrónica. Pero a mis 57 años estoy dispuesto a aprender y a una velocidad moderada tirando a cagando leches.
Soy un devoto de todo lo que tenga botones desde los 17, y he pasado por la música en el coche, en casa, pinchando en fiestas. Y los ordenadores me los he montado yo de siempre, amén de mis pinitos con la programación. Aprendiz de mucho y maestro de ná. Me gano la vida con la ingeniería civil, cosa que hago pa comé. Pero a mi lo que me gusta básicamente es enrredar  y aprender constantemente cosas nuevas que me supongan un reto.
Quiero decir, que no me dá miedo la electrónica. Pero reconozco que es un mundo amplísimo e imposible de dominar totalmente. Seguro vamos.
Últimamente me ha dado por la restauración de audio vintage de los 60, 70 y principios de los 80´s.
Me he dado de bruces con tres cacharros con problemas, Yamaha CR-620 (relé de protección de altavoces que se pone como una moto a los dos minutos). Pionner SX-828 y Pioneer SX1500td con el mismo problema los dos, no va un canal.
En fin disfrutando de lo lindo con ellos y aprendiendo todo a borbotones.
Un abrazo a todos y felicidades por tener una ocupación tan bonita.


----------



## Hazziel (Oct 10, 2016)

Hola, me llamo Hazziel!
Estudio actualmente  la carrera de Ingeniería Mecatrónica en el Instituto Tecnológico de Sonora, soy nuevo es estos foros.


----------



## Luis18 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hola, soy Luis18.

Estoy estudiando electrónica y automatización espero poder ayudarnos mutuamente, aunque creo que voy aprender más de ustedes porque se me complica la electrónica.

Posdata, soy nuevo en esto de los foros.

Saludos.


----------



## Gonecc (Oct 11, 2016)

Hola a todos,
Soy Técnico Electrónico Industrial, pero no he trabajado en ese rubro, mas bien en laboratorio, mantención, reparación y operaciones, además me manejo bastante bien en el área de computación y algo de redes. Como muchos, busco ideas y apoyo en este sitio, por supuesto si puedo colaborar en algo, lo haré.

Gracias


----------



## hford (Oct 12, 2016)

buen dia  a todos   espero aportar ideas  nuevas  de cosas que me llaman la atencion y despiertan  mi curiosidad


----------



## MariaGgc (Oct 12, 2016)

Buenas noches a todos, gracias por aceptarme en el foro, no se mucho pero me encanta este tema, soy estudiante y bueno asi que espero que participar sea muy constructivo.


----------



## gexx (Oct 12, 2016)

Hola amigos, recién llegado al mundo de la electrónica, siempre me interesó, pero nunca le había dado una oportunidad hasta ahora, estaré por aquí preguntando y cuando pase el tiempo y la experiencia crezca; compartiendo. Buen dia. ...


----------



## mac123 (Oct 13, 2016)

Buen dia estimados , un placer pertenecer a este foro , soy de Comodoro Rivadavia , Argentina.


----------



## miguel197234 (Oct 13, 2016)

* H*ola* ,* me llamo *M*iguel* ,*  siempre pase * por* este sitio y veo q*ue* esta muy bueno, la verdad me encanta la electrónica y trabajo de lo q*ue* me gusta ya casi 27 años y empece desde chiquito y me gusta aprender mas el día a día y espero ser de ayuda en mis experiencia ya vividas jajaa saludos y gracias *por* su  atencion


----------



## Carlos Ruben Martinez (Oct 13, 2016)

Soy Carlos y mi apodo es charlydebarlin, estoy en la reparación de TV desde los Valvulares blanco y negro Año 1980, estudie en la Escuelas Latino Americana Capital Federal, vivo en Adrogue, dejo mis saludos para todos ...


----------



## pandorum (Oct 13, 2016)

Mi nombre es John, soy de Ecuador.
Me gusta mucho la info. e ideas que se comparten aquí, espero aprender mucho (complementar mis estudios), además agradezco la existencia de este foro y sus colaboradores.
Muchas gracias por permitirme unirme.
Saludos.


----------



## diazric (Oct 13, 2016)

Hola a todos! Tengo 60 años y soy Ingeniero Agronomo, nada que ver con la electronica. Pero sucede que siempre he sido fanatico de los equipos de audio y quiero aprender algo. Tengo 5 equipos en casa (2 Ken Brown, 1 Sansui, 1 Pioneer y 1 Audinac) y 3 bandejas giradiscos ( 2 Ken Brwon y 1 BSR Inglesa). Saludos!


----------



## aleeedelaloye (Oct 14, 2016)

Hola! Soy Alejandro! estoy empezando recien en el mundo de la electronica y me esta gustando! 
saludoss!!


----------



## JORO1994 (Oct 14, 2016)

Buenas mi nombre es jose rodriguez, estudiante de ingeniería eléctrica en venezuela, entrando en materia este semestre y por eso requiero de ayuda de gente con experiencia que de seguro está por acá, saludos!


----------



## juanjo2k2000 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hola amigos de foro de electrónica soy Juan Conde y me dedico a la educación, en electrónica y estoy dispuesto a ayudarlos en lo que sea posible, al igual consultar y responder dudas que se den. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Cardon Rojo (Oct 15, 2016)

Hola gente, me presento, mi nombre es Daniel, tengo 48 años, aficionado a la electrónica, la fotografía, la robótica y la automatización. Actualmente estoy aprendiendo el ABC de los LEDs, he empezado con Arduino, estoy empezando a construir pequeños dispositivos y espero encontrar un poco de orientación en este foro y con mis modestos aportes poder ayudar a otros compañeros.


----------



## John florian (Oct 15, 2016)

Hola soy electrónico de Republica *D*ominica y quiero ayudar a compartir mis conocimientos y también aprender del de ustedes. La unión hace la fuerza


----------



## darlingtondisco (Oct 15, 2016)

Saludos Amigos desde Guatemala, espero en algun momento compartir con ustedes conocimientos que nos ayuden mutuamente,


----------



## mataviejas (Oct 15, 2016)

Hola a tod@s!


Saludos desde Salamanca ( España )


----------



## Yairman (Oct 16, 2016)

Hola buenos días a todos los integrantes del foro, mi nombre es Yair y la electrónica es mi pasión. 

Un gran saludo para todos.


----------



## sebastian10 (Oct 17, 2016)

buenas noches soy nuevo en el foro espero poder contar con ustedes y del mismo modo poder ayudar gracias


----------



## luis0585 (Oct 17, 2016)

hola que tal buen dia.
saludos cordiales 

soy tecnico en electronica general y estamos en la superacion de nuevos proyectos
gracias.


----------



## RAFA58 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hola buenas noches me llamo Rafael y he ingresado en el foro para aprender ya que soy novato y agradeceria mucho vuestra coloboracion .
muchas gracias


----------



## Kena2016 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hola buen día, Mi nombre es Kena me he insrito en el Foro para aprender de la comunidad, esperando contar con el apoyo del equipo y de la comunidad, gracias de antemano 
Agradezco la oportunidad permitida


----------



## Kitronica (Oct 18, 2016)

Un cordial saludo para todos, mi nombre es Jonathan, la electrónica es mi vida y mi gran afición,  trabajo en una fundación que crea proyectos para personas con alguna discapacidad, espero poder aportar y aprender de todos ustedes.

Que tengan un grandioso día.


----------



## nazorata (Oct 19, 2016)

Hola chicos, me presento, me llamo Alfonso tengo 48 años y soy de Torrent (Valencia), no soy profesional de la electronica pero me encanta el mundillo y llevo muchos años reparando cualquier tipo de aparato electronico con *b*astante buenos resultados, mi fuerte son los ordenadores, pero no le hago ascos a ningun otro aparato, mi entrada por aqui a sido debido a la busqueda de informacion sobre un TV LCD SONY y sus ya conocidos fallos de encendido por culpa de la NAND corrupta.


----------



## avidux10 (Oct 19, 2016)

hola buenas noches  soy jordi de barcelona,soy tecnico en electronica y mi hobby es el sonido,
espero aprender de vosotros. un saludo


----------



## yreloba (Oct 19, 2016)

Hola, es un placer compartir con todos conocimientos y experiencia en este inmenso mundo de la electrónica, siempre con la conviccion que cada dia aprendemos algo nuevo.
Saludos


----------



## pazzi93 (Oct 19, 2016)

Buenas a todos!

Estudiante de Ingenieria Mecatronica interesado en la aplicacion de Medicina, ayudare en lo que pueda!


----------



## flacofacundo (Oct 19, 2016)

hola a todos mi nombre es facundo, soy otro apasionado como ustedes, abrazo


----------



## JoelMorales (Oct 20, 2016)

Saludos desde Panamá.


----------



## andrewsman (Oct 20, 2016)

Hola; 
Soy Andres desde cuba, saludos a todos. Me apa*s*iona la electronica.


----------



## Andrago69 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hola, saludos desde El Vergel (Alicante/España). Soy un aficcionado a la alta fidelidad y a todo lo referente al audio, tanto en música como en cine. De hecho, me aficcioné al mundo del DIY (Do It Yourself) y me fabriqué mis propios altavoces para escucha de música y cine en casa. Es un sistema 5.1 de cajas acústicas hechas a mano con altavoces car-hifi JBL, receptor A/V Pioneer VSX-1015 Y etapa de potencia car-hifi para subwoofer AUDIO-SISTEM F2>300 (con su transformador 220>12V). 
Os dejo unas fotos para que los veais:


----------



## alex12peter (Oct 20, 2016)

buen dia a todos espero aportar ideas nuevas de cosas que me llaman la atencion


----------



## RicharH (Oct 20, 2016)

Saludos
Hace medio año estoy trabajando en una mesa CNC y a medida que se avanza crecen las dudas y se aprende.


----------



## Jonatanjosmurcia (Oct 20, 2016)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jonatan, soy estudiante de Ing mecatronica, en lo que llevo en mi carrera he llegado a caer en este foro muchas veces para encontrar respuestas a dudas e inconvenientes que se me han presentado y la verdad me ha sido muy util, ahora tambien quiero formar parte de esta comunidad para seguir aprendiendo y claro, poder aportar algo de lo que he aprendido.


----------



## antonioacosta096 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hola me llamo Antonio, soy estudiante de Ing. Telemática y me estoy iniciando en esto de la programación de microcontroladores, he comenzado con lenguaje ensamblador pero también quiero aprender a programar en C, y pues si durante mi aprendizaje con la experiencia que valla adquiriendo puedo ayudar a alguien, que mejor.


----------



## barrosbayona (Oct 21, 2016)

Buena, la verdad es que yo solo soy electricista, a pesar de ello siempre me intereso este mundo, y e decidido involucrarme de una forma mas activa.
Espero poder ser de algun tipo de ayuda.


----------



## Diego Denir (Oct 21, 2016)

Hola con todos, soy estudiante de electrónica y me gustaría recibir mucha información. Gracias.


----------



## Aguiladeldesierto (Oct 21, 2016)

Buenas noches a todos, gracias por aceptarme en el foro, Soy técnico en electrónica y espero aprender y ayudar en lo que se pueda a los miembros de este foro. saludos a todos.


----------



## dladystarlight (Oct 22, 2016)

Buenas tardes a todos. 

Hace ya tiempo que me inscribí en este foro y además lo sigo de manera asidua, pero fui posponiendo mi presentación hasta ahora.

Soy un técnico de Madrid, que aunque estudié electrónica acabe especializándome en maquinaria industrial, con lo cual la electrónica es en parte mi trabajo y en parte mi hobbie.

Solo quería presentarme como es debido y daros las gracias por las aportaciones del día a día y toda esa información que compartís abiertamente y que a mi personalmente me inspira algunas veces.

Saludos


----------



## borjaap (Oct 22, 2016)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme en el foro y espero resolver y que me resuelvan muchas dudas y aprender entre todos.

SALUDOS.


----------



## tornasol (Oct 22, 2016)

Soy Joan, mi apodo es mi queridisimo porfesor Tornasol, estoy en Barcelona - Catalunya, y a mis 56 años y para jugar con el arduino y el Scalectric, estoy intentando aprender un poco de electronica.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Visitante 428080 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hola a todos

Me presento, me llamo Hector, soy de Pamplona, y vengo para que me echéis una mano con un problema bastante raro que tengo con un 5.1 que tengo, pues espero poder arreglarlo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## tiomon (Oct 23, 2016)

Un saludo desde España!

Llevo leyendo el foro desde hace tiempo, de siempre me ha gustado la electrónica y siempre que puedo me lío a cacharrerar con ella. Aprendo mucho con vosotros, me sacáis de bastantes dudas leyendo los post y espero aportar mi granito de arena a esta comunidad. 
Un saludo a todos!


----------



## javilato (Oct 23, 2016)

Hola a todos.
Espero poder compartir con todos vosotros ideas interesantes.

Un saludo.


----------



## TartaRuga (Oct 23, 2016)

Buenas a todos.
Mucha información muy útil por aqui, espero poder aportar.
Gracias a todos, saludos!


----------



## LFernandez (Oct 23, 2016)

Buenas a todos. Estoy actualmente cursando el 5to año de una escuela tecnica especializada en electronica orientada a la telecomunicación, me interesa y me gusta mucho la parte de programación.

Saludos


----------



## wilfredorovergarcia (Oct 24, 2016)

Buenas Saludos a todos los foristas 
  llevo leyendo el foro desde algún tiempo y permitanme felicitarlos por tan variada y valiosa información, soy técnico en electrónica Radio y TV, espero poder aportar mi granito de arena en el futuro.
Desde Venezuela: Wilfredo Garcia


----------



## giggi (Oct 24, 2016)

Buenos días:
Un saludo cordial a todos los foristas.
Soy aficionado a la electronica y me interesa complementar mis conocimientos.
Vivo en Buenos Aires  Argentina.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Ingwilmerp (Oct 24, 2016)

Saludos desde Venezuela. Un honor sumarme a este gran foro de electrónicos!


----------



## llamareto (Oct 25, 2016)

Hola amigos soy nuevo, no se mucho de electronica pero a veces necesito ayuda de los expertos de este foro.


----------



## Edagmo (Oct 25, 2016)

Que tal, saludos desde mi bello México. La búsqueda del conocimiento es uno de mis motores más fuertes y lo más importante, poderlo compartir para darle un valor mas grande con perdonas de todas partes y hacerlo mas poderoso. La electrónica me apasiona y hoy quiero conocerla más a fondo, gracias por compartir sus experiencias y aptitudes.


----------



## andreitaka23 (Oct 25, 2016)

hola, 
soy Andrea, estudio ingenieria electromecanica, y me gusta todo este mundillo de la electronica digital los automatismos y todo eso, espero poder ayudar cuando pueda y tambien recibirla, jejjejeeje

soy de Medellin (Colombia) tengo 25 y pues nada a darle a la electronica


----------



## alexbieber (Oct 26, 2016)

hola me llamo alex y estudio electronica espero aportar algo en la comunidad , asi aprender cosas interesantes gracias


----------



## Led Mall (Oct 26, 2016)

Hola, un saludo para todos somos de barcelona y nos dedicamos a la venta de productos para la iluminación led, ofreciendo siempre los mejores precios y una gran calidad, contamos con personal cualificado para resolver todas sus dudas y poder ofrecer el mejor servicio de atención al cliente, siempre dispuestos a ayudar en sus compras. Disponemos de una amplia variedad de bombillas led, tubos led, proyectores led, led empotrables, paneles led, tiras de led, entre otros muchos productos para la iluminación led de su hogar o negocio.

Led Mall,


----------



## manugomezmq (Oct 26, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy Manuel Gómez y no tengo muchos conocimientos de electrónica... Me ha costado al menos 20 minutos averiguar como resolver la pregunta de las resistencias en paralelo, jejeje.

Me presento a vosotros porque estamos buscando aventureros electrónicos para un proyecto al que llevamos dándole vueltas desde hace ya algún tiempo.

Reviso las normas del foro para ver la mejor forma de mostraros la información de lo que necesitamos.

Gracias a todos, 
Manuel


----------



## jordani (Oct 26, 2016)

Hola a todos soy Antonio Gomez soy tecnico de electrodomesticos y me han hablado muy bien de este foro espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## giggi (Oct 26, 2016)

Gracias por aceptarme en el foro 


giggi dijo:


> buenos días:
> Un saludo cordial a todos los foristas.
> Soy aficionado a la electronica y me interesa complementar mis conocimientos.
> Vivo en buenos aires  argentina.
> Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Cristo83 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Cristo soy de Canarias y me he inscrito en esta página para aprender un poco de electrónica si se puede claro jeje


----------



## andresoma84 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hola soy Andres de Rosario, Argentina me uno a esta pagina por me gusta la electrónica y armar cosas en especial amplificadores.


----------



## abutn (Oct 27, 2016)

hola que tal soy abutn y espero ayudar y aprender


----------



## hgjb (Oct 27, 2016)

Hola,me llamo Horacio. Siempre me resultó muy interesante éste foro, gracias por permitirme ser parte. Gran abrazo para todos.


----------



## Geovanny Prado (Oct 27, 2016)

Hola, me llamo Geovanny. me gustaria compartir conocimientos con ustedes lo que hacen es muy interesante  y productivo para el mañana por eso permitirme ser parte de este grupo  muchas gracias


----------



## satservice (Oct 29, 2016)

Hola a todos, me dedico a la reparación de electrodomésticos, y llevo el SAT de varias marcas, whirpool, Electrolux, Indesit. Por tal motivo y como ya estoy para jubilarme he decidido compartir con los Técnicos del sector, la documentación técnica que dispongo , la cual no es de fácil acceso para la mayoria de los Técnicos que andan por aquí, así que intentaré indicar páginas donde ya he subido los archivos para que todos puedan descargarlos.

Un saludo a la comunidad y como acostumbro decir..Con solidaridad moveremos el mundo.


----------



## Tartigrado (Oct 29, 2016)

Buenas, soy técnico en mantenimiento electromecánico. Estoy empezando en el mundo de la electrónica y creo que este foro puede ayudarme mucho, por mi parte intentare ayudar en todo lo que pueda a otros usuarios.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## ingeporte (Oct 29, 2016)

hola, soy ingeniero industrial y trabajo en radio nacional bahia blanca de argentina, si bien la electrònica no estarìa entre mis incumbencias directas, resulta una herramienta fundamental para la actividad en la que me desempeño..agradecido por aceptarme en el foro y tener la posibilidad, mas que de intercambiar, de absorver conocimientos y experiencias diversas de personas tan calificadas y dispuestas a compartirlas.


----------



## angel esteban pedraza (Oct 30, 2016)

hola energia gratis para todos llevo un año en eso, para este que viene se los tengo


----------



## IchinmokuX (Oct 30, 2016)

hola a todos espero poder ser de ayuda


----------



## Chilapo (Oct 30, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy aficionado a la electrónica y me gustaría poder ayudar en lo que pueda y recibir mucha información, Gracias


----------



## Roberto Scilla (Oct 31, 2016)

Hola a todos gracias por recibirme soy aficionado al audio home y profe*s*ional y me gustaria aprender de ustedes que llevan mas tiempo en este grupo, gracias


----------



## Norgo (Oct 31, 2016)

Hola, Foro!!
yo soy de baja california Mexico, pensionado y apacionado de la Electrónica y sus avances, tengo conocimientos muy basicos de electrónica y siempre he tenido la curiosidad de armar un proyecto de robótica o de control, y si lo he intentado par de veces pero me quede a la mitad y por eso estoy aquí buscando aprender con la ayuda de este foro y si puedo ayudar en algo lo hago. Gracias a todos X apoyar


----------



## Dcr elect (Nov 1, 2016)

Buen día comunidad Foros de Electrónica. Saludos desde la Ciudad de México. Trabajo con controles de flama y en ocasiones se me presentan problemas de difícil solución por lo que pregunto y comparto de mis propias experiencias. 
Gracias al creador del Foro por aceptar mi registro.


----------



## guscabar (Nov 2, 2016)

hola buenos dias saludos a todos las personas de el forum.me llamo gustavo cabarcas,vivo en Curacao Antillas Holandesas!

gracias por la aceptacion en el forum tratare de colaborar en lo que mas pueda
Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## miguel22vw (Nov 2, 2016)

Hola a todos espero poderles compartir algo de lo que he aprendido

saludos


----------



## Llillo (Nov 3, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy estudiante de electrónica y aunque no se mucho me gustaría aprender. Espero llevarme bien con todos y ayudar en lo que pueda. Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2016)

*.*​ 


*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 




*.*​


----------



## neytron (Nov 3, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y vengo con todo para ayudar y aprender porque en realidad nunca se deja de aprender. Saludos desde México


----------



## orestemiguel (Nov 3, 2016)

Hola soy Orestes desde Manzanillo Cuba , gracias al equipaso por permitirme entrar en este mundo  trabajo como tecnico comunicaciones en la empresa electrica Granma radioaficionado con siglas inter CO8OM y ya entro en 49 años de edad ,pero esto no me impide a tratar  de , juntos con ustedes seguir en el facinate mundo de la electronica y comunicaciones , exitos a todos .ORVE


----------



## electrogat (Nov 3, 2016)

Hola a todos los foristas de la electrónica, soy Ing. electrónico y espero poder aprender mucho más con ustedes y ayudar a quien lo necesite. Me gusta el cacharreo y mas que nada inventar para dar soluciones a problemas....


----------



## colcrt (Nov 3, 2016)

Hola, llegue al foro hace poco, soy bastantante noob en electrinica  pero quizas pueda ayudar en algo me gusta este tema como hobby, saludos


----------



## Ronald CO (Nov 4, 2016)

Hola a todos soy un aficionado a la electronica mi hobby es repararar cosas y tambien diseñar de vez en cuando soy de colombia y es espero enriqueser mis conocimientos en la electronica y si es posible tambien aportar para resolver problemas


----------



## hcb (Nov 4, 2016)

Saludos a todos, soy estudiante de electronica, me agrada todo lo relacionado a la reparacion de circuitos, por ello el contenido de este foro es de muy valor. gracias a ello podre incrementar mi conocimiento. Soy de Peru.


----------



## zacek11 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hola a todos,
saludos desde la Capital Cora, Tepic, Nayarit. México.


----------



## nones65 (Nov 5, 2016)

Mi nombre es Fermín, tengo conocimientos muy básicos y espero poder ampliarlos gracias a vuestra ayuda.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Jacinto2016 (Nov 5, 2016)

Buenos días, Soy Jacinto, Igeniero Técnico Industrial desde hace 26 años. Espero obtener/entregar cualquier conocimiento o tema relacionado con este apasionante mundo del la electrónica.

Muchas grácias


----------



## Omar A (Nov 5, 2016)

Hola me llamo Omar y soi aficionado a la electronica y reparar lo que sea.
saludos.


----------



## rafaeltorrres (Nov 5, 2016)

buenos noches, soy rafael torres de valencia venezuela espero de ustedes les sea de mucha utilidad


----------



## filem0n (Nov 5, 2016)

Hola encantado de que me dejasen entrar para aprender y compartir lo que pueda con la comunidad.


----------



## alvaritogallego95 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hola! Estudiante de ingeniería nuevo por aquí


----------



## Jaguarcoatl (Nov 6, 2016)

Años entrando a la página y hasta hoy me decido a entrar al grupo, saludos desde México. 
Gracias TOTALES.


----------



## richard35 (Nov 6, 2016)

Buenas a todos, muy buen foro y muy completo, espero poner mi granito de arena y serles  útil a ustedes en lo que puedo.
gracias


----------



## Christian1090 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hola, soy estudiante de electronica. Espero aprender mucho en este foro gracias


----------



## leandro12 (Nov 6, 2016)

Buenas noches, soy estudiante de grado superior de electronica, espero que me ayuden en mis dudas, igual que lo haré yo siempre que sepa resolverlas. Un saludo.


----------



## ecoiader (Nov 6, 2016)

Buenas noches soy de Argentina me dedico a la tecnología del HHO y H, además del diseño de turbinas especiales.
Estoy para compartir.
Gracias


----------



## guillermo020596 (Nov 7, 2016)

Hola me llamo Guillermo, soy estudiante de Ing. Mecatrónica, tengo conocimientos muy básicos de electronica, pero me gustaría ampliarlos para poder reparar y diseñar.


----------



## Soma (Nov 7, 2016)

Hola a todos. 

Me llamo Soma y soy un neófito en esto de la electrónica. 

Tengo conocimientos que quizás no lleguen a básicos pero estoy con un proyecto que necesita de electrónica y para el que necesito ayuda. Además creo que seguiré necesitando ayuda para los próximos así que me he registrado. Confío en poder aprender y no acabar siendo un preguntón!

Gracias y saludo.


----------



## olivera (Nov 7, 2016)

hola a todos ! me llamo oli y me he apuntado a este foro para aprender un poco .
saludos!


----------



## Haedo (Nov 7, 2016)

Saludos a la Comunidad Internacional de Electrónicos. Me especializo en sistemas de ultra baja temperatura y alto vacío, en cambio la electrónica me gusta en lo profundo.
Deseo aprender mucho de Ustedes, por mi parte colaboraré dentro de mi conocimiento.
Gracias por aceptarme, Haedo.


----------



## charly2010 (Nov 7, 2016)

Omar A dijo:


> Hola me llamo Omar y soi aficionado a la electronica y reparar lo que sea.
> saludos.



hola me llamo carlos tambien afisionado y arepara lo que se pueda CHARLY


----------



## ajcabillas2 (Nov 8, 2016)

Muy buenas, yo soy Javi y me gusta la electronica y la informatica, evidentemente vengo a aprender y a ver si puedo echar un cable a la gente


----------



## pericore (Nov 8, 2016)

Hola, soy Pedro y mi gusto por toda mi coleccion vintage de aparatos, y negarme a la obsolescencia, me ha hecho empezar con el soldador. Soy ingeniero tecnico industrial, aunque no de electronica, espero que aprendamos mucho entre todos...


----------



## porteador (Nov 8, 2016)

Hola a todos los foreros, me llamo Pedro y me acabo de reenganchar de nuevo a la electrónica por mi chaval. Soy electrónico de formación (ingeniero técnico industrial y grado en electrónica), pero el trabajo me ha llevado por otros temas industriales de más voltaje, pero un arduino me ha traido de vuelta .

¡¡A ver si soy capaz de desempolvar los conocimientos de lo más profundo del cerebro!! la parte de ingeniería está bastante oculta ahora mismo, pero nunca se olvida.


----------



## Jorgito87 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Jorge. Espero pueda aportar a la comunidad.


----------



## Jose 18 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hola me llamo jose aficionado de la electronica


----------



## microon (Nov 9, 2016)

Hola a todos los integrantes del foro . mi nombre es Daniel y los saludo desde Montevideo Uruguay.


----------



## Axel179 (Nov 9, 2016)

hola a todos , soy estudiante de ing. electronica , y deseo poder ayudar y que me ayuden en todos los temas posibles


----------



## moonva (Nov 9, 2016)

Hola a todos, Mi nombre es Alejandro soy ing. en electrónica y pues en lo que pueda ayudarles aquí estoy y tambien espero que ayuden.


----------



## JoseLuis28 (Nov 9, 2016)

Buenas foreros, vengo a este foro a compartir mis conocimientos, y a aprender de los demás.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2016)

*.*​ 


*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 




*.*​


----------



## jvillamil (Nov 10, 2016)

Hola! Mi nombre es Jose y soy aficionado a la electrónica, realmente me ha servido muchas de las cosas que eh leído en los foros y espero seguir aprovechando esta herramienta. saludos.


----------



## Guti Guitar (Nov 10, 2016)

Hola: Me llamo Rafael Gutiérrez (Guti Guitar) y estoy encantado de pertenecer a Foros de Electrónica.
¡Ojalá pudiera ser tan útil, como espero que me seáis ustedes!
Saludos


----------



## Carlos Alvim (Nov 10, 2016)

Hola. Mi nombre es Carlos Alvim  y soy aficionado a la electrônica y espero aportar a la comunidad.
Soy do Brazil.
Saludos.


----------



## mcklain (Nov 11, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Gonzalo, actualmente estudio la carrera de Ing. en electrónica. Me registré al foro porque no podía ver las imágenes, pero viendo que hay buen contenido he decidido visitar el sitio regularmente. Espero aprender y compartir mi conocimiento. Un saludo desde México.


----------



## RodAlb (Nov 11, 2016)

Que tal me inscribi al foro,  me parece que tiene muy buena informacion. actualmente soy estudiante de ingeneria en electronica saludos


----------



## Danterepara (Nov 11, 2016)

Estoy aprendiendo electronica y me estoy animando a reparar cosas desde ya. Asi que espero su ayuda y en lo poco que pueda ayudar a otros, me anoto, ademas se de computadoras asi que también podría servir en otros temas.-


----------



## Proton79 (Nov 12, 2016)

Muy buen foro, soy un aprendiz en este tema con ganas de aprender de los mejores, los felicito por sus excelentes aportes.


----------



## pekass (Nov 13, 2016)

hola todos soy de melilla y vengo a aprender.


----------



## elpiria (Nov 14, 2016)

Hola, me llamo Esteban y me gustaría aprender y sacarme dudas; gracias y saludos.


----------



## FernandoR (Nov 14, 2016)

Mi nombre es Fernando Ing en electronica, gracias por dejarme entrar en su foro me gustaria compartir con ustede mis conocmientos y tambien decirle que tengo herramientas muy utiles en mi trabajo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2016)

*.*​ 


*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 




*.*​


----------



## BAYUNCMAN (Nov 14, 2016)

Saludos Colegas de la Electrónica!!! Soy Ing. Electrónico con especialidad en pcs, tengo afición por los pics y sistemas de RF, cualquier consulta, estoy a la Orden.


----------



## sneyder1234567 (Nov 14, 2016)

Gracias por todo,esta pag es ponedora


----------



## ricard296 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hola , saludos a todos , soy aficionado quisira saber si alguien me puede decir como utilizar en un amplificador este transistor
k0n120


----------



## juandean (Nov 15, 2016)

elpiria dijo:


> Hola, me llamo Esteban y me gustaría aprender y sacarme dudas; gracias y saludos.






hola, me llamo juan y me encanta la electrónica. Aunque no sé nada, espero aprender en este foro


----------



## fmm200 (Nov 16, 2016)

hola mi nombre es fernando M soy ing


----------



## ethariel (Nov 16, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Ariel y soy técnico electromecánico, me gusta la electrónica y me gusta este foro.  Estoy tratando de aprender electrónica por internet, de otro modo no puedo. Saludos a todos y espero poder colaborar.


----------



## Minke (Nov 16, 2016)

Hola, me llamo Antonio, y soy estudiante de una carrera universitaria. Saludos a todos y muchas gracias por vuestra atención


----------



## killerSpy (Nov 16, 2016)

Espero ayudar en lo que pueda!


----------



## nenemaria (Nov 16, 2016)

Buenas noches soy aficionado a la electrónica y espero poder aprender mucho de vosotros


----------



## aira (Nov 17, 2016)

hola buenas noches mi nombre es aira, me suscribi a este foro porque quiero aprender, ya que me gusta la electronica, no se nada pero con la ayuda de todos podre seguir aprendiendo, gracias.


----------



## QUIEROUNTESTER (Nov 17, 2016)

Hola chicos me llamo Emmanuel santiago moreira tengo 21 años, todo un lokillo recuerdo que tenia 3 años y la metia alambres en los enchufes ! No obstante quiero darle las gracias a  a los creadores de la pagina y a todos los moderadores que casi siempre estan ayudándonos  y en especial a FOGONAZO !  GRACIAS A DIOS PODEMOS REUNIR  ENTRE TODOS CIENTOS DE AÑOS DE EXPERIENCIAS  EN UN SOLO LUGAR !


----------



## ALfredo1 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Alfredo y soy un apasionado del mundo de la electronica y espero aprender de todos ustedes. Gracias


----------



## arnulfo777 (Nov 17, 2016)

Que tal me llamo Arnulfo y estoy estudiando y espero compartir archivos en este grupo.

gracias...


----------



## joelp (Nov 18, 2016)

Hola soy jose López aficionado ala electrónica y espero aprender mucho de todos uds.gracias


----------



## Pulzo54 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hola me llamó Luis y soy un aficionado a la electrónica espero poder echarle una mano a alguien


----------



## Rafaelc3 (Nov 18, 2016)

Amigos Rafael Cisneros , espero ser útil en las dudas y también aprender de los demas


----------



## agulencina96 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hola que tal? Soy Agustín, técnico electrónico y estudiante de ingeniería en sistemas, espero que nos podamos ayudar entre todos


----------



## toty01 (Nov 18, 2016)

Buenas a todos soy un aficionado y expeerimentador de la electronica, espero poder aprender y brindar mis conocimientos desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## johanncast (Nov 19, 2016)

Buenas Noches a todos, tanto a los mas antiguos del foro, como a los que se están suscribiendo en este momento junto a mi, soy estudiante de ingeniería electricista mención instrumentación espero aprender mucho acá, y poder ayudar si tengo alguna solución!


----------



## oyster84 (Nov 19, 2016)

buenas noches un saludo a todsos gracias por seguir con estos foros tan importantes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2016)

*.*​ 


*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 




*.*​


----------



## CHRISTIAN BECERRA (Nov 19, 2016)

Hola como están un guste de pertenecer a esta Comunidad mi nombre es Christian Becerra, saludos.


----------



## b3rto (Nov 19, 2016)

Hola me llamo Alberto y mis conocimientos en electrónica son escasos, por eso me uní, para aprender de vosotros. 

Saludos desde Cádiz, España.


----------



## eliper (Nov 19, 2016)

hola a todos me llamo eliper y estoy de retorno despues de unos problemillas de salud pero nueno patra lo que nesesiteis


----------



## insensato (Nov 20, 2016)

Hola a toda la comunidad, soy nuevo en esto. Soy electricista y me estoy iniciando en electrónica, en particular en los microcontroladores, espero me echen una mano y aprender mucho y rápido. 
Gracias.


----------



## flayfaiv (Nov 20, 2016)

Buenas! flayfaiv a sus ordenes! Estudiante de ingeniería industrial. Exitos para todos!!


----------



## Mario Bourel (Nov 20, 2016)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Mario, estoy por cumplir 17 años y estudio electromecánica en una escuela técnica de la ciudad de Moreno en la Rep. Argentina. También soy autodidacta, por eso he decidido registrarme en el foro, fundamentalmente para aprender, pero también para compartir mis experiencias y conocimientos, si es que le puedan ser útiles a alguien. Saludos


----------



## cesarviloria24 (Nov 20, 2016)

Hola me llamo Cesar y estudie electronica, y estoy aqui para aprender un poco mas y compartir


----------



## MARCELOAR (Nov 20, 2016)

Saludos, Mi nombre es MARCELO soy Tecnico Superior en Electricidad Industrial, gracias por dejarme entrar en su foro me gustaria que podamos compartir nuestros conocimientos para poder ampliarlos


----------



## victor kurukukun (Nov 21, 2016)

hola soy victor me estoy iniciando en la electronica espero que podamos ser buenos amigos


----------



## Iron Pegasus (Nov 21, 2016)

Hola soy de mexico y vengo a aprender


----------



## rolesp (Nov 21, 2016)

Gracias por permitirme participar en este interesante foro.
 Un saludo cordial a todos los participantes.

Rolesp.


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hola un saludo a todos .Me apasiona la electronica pero estoy muy verde .


----------



## Audiofred (Nov 22, 2016)

Que tal... Soy un entusiasta y fan de la electronica... me gustan los Arduino, me fascinan las luces audioritmicas, me apasiona la música (Hardstyle, Hardcore), donde vea "Hagalo ud mismo" a y me meto, tengo una moto y quiero sacarle provecho, me gusta aprender... Espero ser de ayuda y encontrala aquí.... en mente tengo unos proyectos que estoy seguro que mas de uno los encontrara interesantes.... No soy experto y soy de Mexico


----------



## Kallalium (Nov 22, 2016)

Presentación
deseo presentarme pero no se como hacerlo.
Disculpar y gracias



Hola soy Carlos de Perú aficionado a la electrónica y con grandes deseos de seguir aprendiendo, algo que no dudo porque ahora cuento con vuestra ayuda.
Gracias mil.


----------



## edwindj (Nov 22, 2016)

Buenas noches soy fanático de la electrónica.


----------



## fjramirez (Nov 23, 2016)

Hola soy FjRamirez Administrador de TuElectronica.es, técnico en electrónica de consumo, técnico superior en telecomunicaciones e informática, ingeniero en telecomunicaciones en imagen y sonido.  Espero ser útil por este foro resolviendo dudas, y como no, aprendiendo del resto de usuarios.

Saludos.


----------



## joanjim (Nov 23, 2016)

Saludos para todos soy tecnologo en electronica,electricista me gusta el bricolaje , cosas caseras y practicas


----------



## Raytron (Nov 23, 2016)

_Меня зовут Raytron _
_мне нравится электроника_


_Mi nombre es Raytron. Me gustar electronica_


----------



## Drobotronic (Nov 23, 2016)

Hola muy buenas a todos, soy un aficionado a la electrónica, robótica, informática, luces de discoteca y sonido amplificado.

Me gustaría aprender de todos ustedes y poder compartir mis proyectos caseros. 

Un gusto saludarlos a todos los integrantes del Foro.


----------



## jcasanova (Nov 23, 2016)

Hola,

Muy buenas a todos, y gracias por tener un lugar así en la red.

Me estoy iniciando en este mundillo y estoy seguro que con toda la información que hay en el foro, sacaré un provecho grandioso. Además, si puedo aportar, pues aqui estamos.

Un saludo


----------



## palite (Nov 23, 2016)

Hola muy buenas mi nombre es Raúl y no entiendo absolutamente nada de electronica pero me meto en todos los lios posibles, con dudas y preguntas a punta pala, preguntando se aprende, muchas gracias


----------



## chagolkt (Nov 23, 2016)

Gracias por esta bienvenida a la comunidad y ahora yo les doy la bienvenida a todos los miembros *, *soy una persona sencilla en busca de otras mentes inovadoras y con mucha creatividad *, *no dejando atras la imaginacion asi es *c*omo me con*s*idero no tengo una gran experiencia pero tengo una gran mente apta al aprendizaje y de rapido razonamiento*.*

*N*o tengo un titulo ni un estudio sobre el tema que pueda darme el lujo de comentarcelos pero tengo muchas ideas, proyectos e inventos que *h*e creado para una vida de comodidad y rapidez *, *al mismo tiempo accesibles y con materiales comunes y de uso casero y que aveces desechamos *c*asi todo mundo . ...


----------



## Pencrof (Nov 24, 2016)

Hola 
Mi nombre es Gustavo, soy de Rosario , tengo 56 años ingeniero civil y fanatico del audio.
Ingreso a este fora para aprender del tema y compartir mis experiencias
Saludos a todos


----------



## JOSEFRANCISCO (Nov 24, 2016)

Hola a todos, estoy impresionado por la variedad de temas electrónicos que se tratan. Me gusta la radioaficion, y el sonido. Pienso que es una pagina que da mucho que aprender. Gracias a todo.


----------



## luisfoel (Nov 24, 2016)

Hola, espero aprender y colaborar en lo que pueda. Saludos


----------



## Roblexx (Nov 25, 2016)

Hola chic*O*s, estoy empezando en esto de la electronica y he visto el gran potencial que teneis por aqui, asi que espero aprender muchisimo y colaborar en lo que buenamente pueda. Un fuerte saludo para tod*O*s.


----------



## Spinetee (Nov 25, 2016)

Buenas a todos! soy estudiando de ingeniería electrónica y espero poder aprender y aportar a esta comunidad. Saludos!!


----------



## rodrigodewilde (Nov 25, 2016)

*H*ola *, *soy *R*odrigo y soy estudiante de electronica


----------



## JAOB777 (Nov 25, 2016)

Buena noche me llamo Jorge soy ing. en electronica y me especializo en reparaciones electronicas industriales


----------



## alfa155 (Nov 26, 2016)

BUenas grupo!!!
Les agradezco a los administradores por permitirme formar parte de este grrupo.
Estoy aqui para colaborar en lo que pueda.
Saludos


----------



## edoc8703 (Nov 27, 2016)

hola soy Andres.. estudiante de Mecatronica.. espero aprender mucho de todos y poder ayudar en lo que me sea posible .. 
saludos


----------



## Moncayno (Nov 27, 2016)

Me presento desde España soy como muchos de los de aqui un apasionado de la electronica,la mecanica,electricidad...... bueno en realidad de muchas tecnicas, tengo 30 años de experiencia como tecnico y es mucho mas lo que ignoro que lo que se, asi que espero aprender mucho en este foro y tambien ayudar en la medida de mis posibilidades.


----------



## DANIEL FABIAN R (Nov 27, 2016)

Hola soy Daniel , trabajo como técnico hace 18 años, ahora me dedico a reparar solo televisores y en el último año me capacité pero siempre hay para aprender en nuestra profesión, actualización, actualización, espero ayudar en el foro en algún momento, gracias a todos por estar...


----------



## rauljg (Nov 28, 2016)

Hola a todos, siempre he sentido curiosidad pir este mundo, espero aprender de vostros.
Un saludo


----------



## cromosoma666 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hola. Soy nuevo por aquí, con poca idea y mucha curiosidad.


----------



## kokislam (Nov 28, 2016)

Hola compañeros a qui listo para a yudar a los compillas.salu2


----------



## Nectama (Nov 28, 2016)

Buenas, soy Gabriel, graicas por colaborar a todos con este foro tan util.


----------



## Aldofabian (Nov 29, 2016)

Holas a todos!!
Soy aficionado a la electrónica, gracias por compartir sus conocimientos.

Saludos


----------



## rabitotecnico (Nov 29, 2016)

bnas tardes a todos desde barranquilla colombia ¡


----------



## camionerow (Nov 29, 2016)

Buenas noches a todos, soy estudiante de ing electrónica un placer pertenecer a este grupo


----------



## SlnasOvi (Nov 30, 2016)

Hola a todos, me llamo Pablo Salinas, tengo 29 años,  soy Ingeniero tecnico industrial electronico, vivo en el norte de españa, actualmente estoy cursando un master en Automatizacion Industrial, y estoy encantado de pertenecer a este grupo.

Mi idea es empezar a utilizar Arduino y hacer mis pequeños proyectos en cuanto tenga un poco de tiempo, por ello que unirme a vosotros se que me va a resultar de gran ayuda, y os doy por adelantado las gracias.

Un Saludo!


----------



## victorleonc (Nov 30, 2016)

Hola amigos mi nombre es Victor Leon, 

Soy de Ecuador, Ciudad de Guayaquil. 

Soy programador, Ing. en SistemasI y estoy en este foro por que me interesa mucho la electronica, de hecho ahora mismo necesito que me ayuden con este tema. Adjunto captura.


----------



## chininpaps (Dic 1, 2016)

Hola mi nombre es Juan Martinez
soy de Argentina.
Soy Casi Técnico Superior en Mecatronica.
Me gusta este Foro porque me encanta la electrónica, electrotecnia y la Programacion.


----------



## juancho009 (Dic 1, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy Juan Gomez
me gustan las fuentes conmutadas, Gracias a los grandes maestros de esta materia por compartir material y conocimientos (^_^), espero saber mucho de estos poderosos monstruos


----------



## victor1992 (Dic 2, 2016)

Hola muy buenas a todos soy Victor y soy de Valencia, actualmente estudio un CS de Robotica y he entrado en este foro para entre otras ver si me podéis echar una mano con un problema de diseño que he puesto en el apartado de diseño general y por supuesto si veo que puedo echarle a alguien una mano yo también estaría encantado. 
Un saludo a tod@s


----------



## alshinji (Dic 2, 2016)

Hola, soy iniciado en la electronica. Espero que os pueda ayudar en lo que sepa.


----------



## mialme (Dic 3, 2016)

Hola soy MIALME, solo vengo a aprender porque poco puedo aportar.Gracias


----------



## jrspsc (Dic 3, 2016)

Saludos, también me gusta la electróica, soy como dice un amigoa un electroquímico.


----------



## murcia1909 (Dic 3, 2016)

¡Hola a todos!

Me ha parecido fenomenal esta maravillosa página. Creo que es una gran herramienta tecnológica en la que podemos aportar todos con nuestros conocimientos. Desde ya pueden contar con mi humilde experiencia y conocimiento para cuestiones de reparación y/o temas de electrónica, como microcontroladores y porque no, matemáticas.

¡Un abrazo para todos! y muchas gracias por permitirme pertenecer a esta gran comunidad.


----------



## proaxz (Dic 3, 2016)

Espero aprender todo los conocimiento que me puedan a portar, y poder aportar los míos también.


----------



## Alexander Castellanos (Dic 4, 2016)

proaxz dijo:


> Espero aprender todo los conocimiento que me puedan a portar, y poder aportar los míos también.


Bienvenido hermano espero que foros de electrónica sea una escuela para ti como lo ah sido para mi


----------



## oreji xipi (Dic 4, 2016)

hola encantado de formar parte de este foro , me gusta mucho la electronica, no es mi trabajo pero si mi hobbie. un saludo enorme a todos desde cadiz


----------



## nfranz (Dic 4, 2016)

Hola compañeros!! Soy electrónico, muy bueno el foro. A disposición y saludos a todos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2016)

*.*​ 


*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 




*.*​


----------



## david diaz acosta (Dic 4, 2016)

hola que tal soy nuevo en el pagina espero colaborar y ser util y tambien espero la ayuda de ustedes gracias.


----------



## TecnoE (Dic 4, 2016)

Saludos para todos. Siempre me ha gustado la electrónica aunque tengo algunos años que dejé las reparaciones y el armado de circuitos, me gustaría retomarlo. Espero poder aportar además de recibir ayuda y asesoría. Gracias.


----------



## Mauro Magnani (Dic 4, 2016)

Muy buenas a todos, soy técnico electrónico y aspiro a ser ingeniero, me inclino en la parte de audio y electrónica de potencia, espero ayudar y estare a su disposicion. Saludos


----------



## 2cv (Dic 4, 2016)

Hola,
Me presento soy josep de barcelona y aficionado a la electronica. Estoy liado con la grabacion  de recorrido de un salvaescaleras thyssen flow2.... espero encontrar algun tema  y compañero que me ayude.gracias!
J codina


----------



## pablo lages (Dic 5, 2016)

Hola compañeros,

Me llamo Pablo y soy de Galicia.

Tengo una corta experiencia como técnico en reparaciones, más especializado en el audio profesional, pantallas led gigantes, iluminación y audiovisual en general, pero además me gusta mucho el open source y la restauración de equipos.

Espero consultar y ayudar en el foro en lo que pueda.

Saludos!


----------



## feraiduc (Dic 5, 2016)

Buenos días amigos del foro! Acabo de registrarme. Les dejo un saludo cordial. 

Fernando


----------



## guicasmo (Dic 5, 2016)

Hola amigos del foro. Acabo de registrarme y me gustaría mucho que mis comentarios y respuestas sean de utilidad para todos al igual que en su momento los de ustedes para mí. Reciban un especial saludo



hola amigos del foro. Acabo de registrarme, jamás he estado en un foro pero espero hacer aquí mi mejor papel pues soy un amante de la electrónica.


----------



## danineofito (Dic 5, 2016)

Hola a todos:
                    Soy tecnico electromecánico y me gusta mucho la electrónica. Tengo mucho para aprender de Ustedes.
            Desde ya Muchas gracias


----------



## roberto2810 (Dic 6, 2016)

Hola, soy Roberto de Argentina, más precisamente de la ciudad de Rosario, soy aficionado a la electrónica en general, solo cómo hobby y la aplico a mis quehaceres en general. Mis conocimientos son solamente autodidacta, pero me la rebusco bastante. Espero poder cultivarme con la ayuda del grupo. Desde ya muchas gracias por aunque se leerme. Un abrazo.


----------



## naranjolm99 (Dic 6, 2016)

Hola, soy Daniel, estudiante de electrónica recién estoy comenzando en el mundo de la electrónica digital y es un hobby que me gusta hacer mucho en mi tiempo libre desde hace algunos años. Desde ahora muchas gracias por todo el apoyo y ayuda que me puedan brindar.


----------



## corderito1977 (Dic 6, 2016)

hola, soy de un pueblo cerca de Rosario Argentina, me gusta todo lo referido a la electronica y proyectos diyer!. gracias a todos!


----------



## elitesist (Dic 7, 2016)

Buenas, soy José Luis, soy ingeniero de telecomunicaciones y me dedico al desarrollo de software para sistemas embebidos. Me apasiona la electrónica y las posibilidades que ofrece para facilitarnos la vida 

León, España.


----------



## Lagunator (Dic 7, 2016)

Hola a todos/as, ahora que estamos en la era digital y todo son microprocesadores, quiero lanzar mi apoyo a la electronica analógica (eso si a veces asistida por la digital) que ya está casi olvidada, espero participar a menudo en este foro ya que soy un apasionado de todo lo que tiene que ver con la electrónica ( es lo que estudié hace muchos años) 
Un saludo y felicidades por este gran foro


----------



## ebrochep (Dic 7, 2016)

Hola amigos del foro.

Soy de CUBA y me gusta mucho la electrónica, gracias por aceptarme en el grupo.

Saludos


----------



## sergutram (Dic 8, 2016)

Hola a todos  soy aficionado a  la  electrónica,  me gusta  realizar pequeños proyectos, como  aficionado.


----------



## rebalt55 (Dic 8, 2016)

Hola,soy técnico de pc, hace poco que empece con la parte de hardware, espero aprender y colaborar en este grupo.
Saludos..


----------



## javia (Dic 8, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy Javier, estoy aquí para aprender.

Saludos a todos


----------



## aprendiz1234 (Dic 9, 2016)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



hola a todos , soy aprendiz y quiero darles las gracias por aceptarme en el foro


----------



## hever (Dic 9, 2016)

Hola a todos  
mi nombre es hever porto 
soy tecnico electronico pero de poca experiencia
ayudante electrico 

estoy aqui para adquirir mas conocimiento atraves de otros

gracias


----------



## Reynaldoguiza (Dic 9, 2016)

Mi nombre es Reynaldo Guiza.
 Soy Ing en Electronica egresado del IPN en Mexico.
Estoy haciendo un brazo robotico y quiero compartir experiencias para enriquecernos en nuestros conocimientos y mejorar como seres humanos.
Gracias


----------



## luisrivasgesell (Dic 9, 2016)

Hola a todos soy tec. Electrónico pero cambie mi profesión a la carpintería y debido a mi incursión en la construcción de una CNC por ahí necesitare consultar sobre este tema. Ademas me interesaría poder ayudar en lo que pueda. 
Saludos Luis desde Gesell Argentina


----------



## Reynaldoguiza (Dic 10, 2016)

Mi nombre es Reynaldo Guiza.
 Soy Ing. en Electrònica egresado del IPN en Mèxico.
Me interesa participar en el foro para compartir experiencias. Estoy armando un brazo robòtico como hobby, pero espero encontrar alguna aplicaciòn practica en este campo.

Gracias por aceptarme en el foro.


----------



## Mac oro (Dic 10, 2016)

Mi nombre es Marco Tulio Orozco, nacido en la republica de Guatemala, C.A. simplemente soy fanatico a la electronica, me apaciona y me gusta tener conocimiento de ella.  Gracias por aceptar me en esta pagina que sé, que de ustedes aprenderé mucho.


----------



## Deuxm (Dic 10, 2016)

Hola, soy Mariano desde Mar del Plata Argentina. Me interesa la electrónica, aunque poseo muy pocos conocimientos. Por eso trato de nutrirme de estos foros para aprender.


----------



## EB3DJC (Dic 11, 2016)

Hola a todos, desde muy joven me ha entusiasmado la electrónica y la electricidad. En realidad me entusiasma la tecnología en general. Soy radioaficionado y lo que sé de electrónica lo he aprendido con libros, revistas y colegas. Espero que me ayudeis en mis dudas y ayudar al que pueda. Un saludo.

José.


----------



## nar (Dic 11, 2016)

Hola amigos del foro de electrónica, para mi es un placer estar con ustedes  esperando su apoyo en todo lo que ustedes me puedan ayudar, esperando unas buenas navidades para todos ustedes y un prospero año nuevo y que Dios me los cuide, yo me dedico a reparar tv y plantas esperando su apoyo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2016)

*.*​ 


*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 




*.*​


----------



## javier36 (Dic 12, 2016)

Buenas a todos!

Me he enganchado a la electronica y empiezo a dar mis primeros pasitos en este mundo, aportare todo lo que pueda a este foro.

Un saludo


----------



## fontalba (Dic 12, 2016)

Buenas tardes
Mi nombre es Paco y en mis tiempos libres hago practicas de electronica y me gusta esta idea de compartir experiencias , y en lo que pueda serles de utilidad con mucho gusto lo hare.


----------



## Julio Salguero (Dic 12, 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es Julio, soy de Guatemala, me dedico más a la reparación de TV y equipos de audio,  gracias por permitir formar parte de ésta familia.


----------



## samuSiux (Dic 12, 2016)

Hola soy samuSiux, Vengo a aprender y a aportar donde pueda, gracias y un saludo


----------



## sergei (Dic 12, 2016)

Hola a todos ...soy, sergei, vengo a este foro a aprender y aportar mi granito de arena. Sds.


----------



## Irene77 (Dic 13, 2016)

Buscando conocimiento de electrónica caí por aquí. Un saludo a todos


----------



## Sachayo (Dic 13, 2016)

Hola Gente.  Es un placer para mi poder  aprender de sus conocimientos. Soy técnico de tv hace unos 25 años y como muchos de mi generación  tengo algunas dificultades para hallar soluciones en los nuevos televisores. 
Espero poder aportar algo a esta comunidad para contribuir de alguna manera a los conocimientos que he adquirido de este foro. Saludos desde San Martín. Bs As.


----------



## lochito31 (Dic 13, 2016)

hola soy nuevo en el foro, disculpen, no se donde escri*b*ir


----------



## ricki74 (Dic 15, 2016)

Hola soy Ricki y aunque no he estudiado siempre me ha apasionado el tema de la electrónica.
llego aquí por que tengo unas duda para ver si alguien me puede ayudar.


----------



## septimo (Dic 15, 2016)

Hola a todos, buenas noches


----------



## geor16 (Dic 16, 2016)

Buenas! hace varios años que entro al foro y ahora estoy metiendo le un poco mas con algunos proyectos y estoy entrando mas seguido voy a dar la cara!


----------



## benojrl (Dic 16, 2016)

Hola, soy Benito me gusta la electrónica desde niño ahora soy adulto, pero por diversas circunstancias no he podido meterme de lleno, tengo pocos conocimientos, pero entiendo los conceptos espero me tengan paciencia . saludos


----------



## renez (Dic 17, 2016)

Hola a todos/as!!

Hace 5 años que estudié un Ciclo Superior de electrónica (en España). Aunque hace tiempo que no ejerzo, me gusta hacer proyectos propios. Espero aportar tanto como aprenda de este foro.

Gracias por aceptarme!!


----------



## elenterrador (Dic 17, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy estudiante en ingeniería civil electrónica, deseo aprender y compartir conocimientos, saludos y gracias por aceptar!


----------



## Kimeraweb (Dic 17, 2016)

Creo que soy algo raro de ver, pero el saber no ocupa lugar y tampoco hace daño ^^ así que aquí me tenéis. Informático-programador amateur, con nociones de electricidad y electrónica además de un poco de esto y de aquello para ser un "manitas" poco peligroso.


----------



## rich34 (Dic 18, 2016)

Hola. Nuevo por acá.

Me gusta la electrónica. Tengo cierta base teórica, pero me falta bastante práctica.
Espero aprender y ayudar lo que se pueda.

Saludos


----------



## hbertaina (Dic 19, 2016)

Hola! Soy Germán, de Córdoba, Argentina. Soy aficionado a la electrónica, y espero seguir aprendiendo de este maravilloso foro. Gracias a todos por aportar, opinar, y hacer que todos sepamos cada día un poco más! Saludos!


----------



## wilmer zurita (Dic 19, 2016)

Hola a todos los participantes de este foro mi nombre es Wilmer Zurita y soy Ing. en Electricidad y me interesa mucho la parte de controles asi que espero recibir y aportar informacion para aumentar los conocimientos ene el area


----------



## armegos (Dic 19, 2016)

Hola a todos me llamo Armandaris gayegos, soy técnico aficionado a la electrónica con un pequeño negocio de reparación de equipos electrónicos, quiero agradecerles por aceptarme en el foro espero aprender mas sobre el tema..


----------



## Laloperez 4026 (Dic 19, 2016)

Hola buen día para todos los integrantes de este interesante foro, soy lic. en electrónica en instrumentación y gracias por aceptarme en el grupo un cordial saludo desde cd. del carmen campeche méxico


----------



## eduardopa (Dic 19, 2016)

Hola soy Eduardo, estudiante de ing electronica, no considero que tenga muchos conocimientos. Pero me anima mucho aprender.


----------



## emgalos (Dic 20, 2016)

Hola a todos.
Mi nombre es Edgar Galeano.
Estoy construyendo una CNC y tengo pocos conocimientos de electrónica por eso estoy acá, tratando de complementarlos...


----------



## Tiago Ponte (Dic 21, 2016)

Hola soy Tiago exinstalador de audio agradezco mi ingreso a su foro tratare de aportar con lo poco que sè.. Uno nunca termina de aprender..


----------



## ACPORTRAIT (Dic 21, 2016)

Seja Bem vindo Tiago, também sou novo no "foros"... Aprenderemos juntos.


----------



## loading (Dic 22, 2016)

hola que tal soy carlos y soy de chile, me encanta este foro me ayuda bastante en proyectos y dudas de electronica, me encanta poder aprender de ustedes y poder ayudar a otros con mis conocimientos


----------



## mecanicoethan (Dic 22, 2016)

hola buenas tardes
me uni al grupo hace tiempo pero no había participado y me he decidido por hacerlo hoy, un gusto todos


----------



## alfredogsm (Dic 22, 2016)

Hola como estan estoy en este foro para ayudar en lo que pueda y seguir aprendiendo. Gracias por aceptarme como miembro


----------



## lochito31 (Dic 22, 2016)

soy nuevo en foros de electronica, mi interes es aprender, si puedo aportar algo lo hare con mucho gusto, felicidades a todos y mis mas sinseros agradecimientos por sus aportes.


----------



## marketus (Dic 23, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy un técnico electrónico que se dedida a hacer mini proyectos para pasar el rato y para aprender de cosas en general. un saludo.


----------



## Marcelo Miranda (Dic 23, 2016)

hola un gusto pertenecer a este foro.
Mi debilidad es el audio , aunque no puedo trabajar en este rubro pero cuando puedo algo hago.
Espero poder realizar varios proyectos propuestos.

Saludos 
Marcelo


----------



## MAGO DEOZ (Dic 23, 2016)

Saludos, soy simplemente un aficionado de los LEDS y sus usos en iluminación, estoy aprendiendo a trabajar con ellos en pequeños proyectos clásicos, ya saben: leds en botella de cerveza o frascos, leds en un foco común, etc. ectc; y buscando información al respecto fui dirigido a su foro , me gustaría seguir aprendiendo más por que me es grato descubrir que con paciencia y dedicación podemos realizar cosas ingeniosas. (Mando una foto, pero no es un proyecto relevante  )


----------



## Ramcer (Dic 24, 2016)

Buenas me presento!!, estudio ingenieria electronica, y mas que nada me uní para buscar ideas o pedir ayuda con proyectos caseros que llevo a cabo, desde ya GRACIAS!


----------



## Jecon (Dic 24, 2016)

Hola a todos, me presento.

Desde siempre me ha interesado este mundo de la electrónica, aunque estudié algo de electricidad lo dejé pronto y después de 20 años, al fin me he puesto a experimentar y cada vez quiero saber más, espero aprender mucho de todos vosotros y algún día poder ayudar, aunque por el nivel que veo por aquí será difícil que pueda aportar algo.

Actualmente me he cebado con leds y amplificadores de sonido reciclados para intentar hacerlos funcionar.

Por el día que es aprovecho para desearos a todos una feliz noche y feliz navidad


----------



## BrunswickGauss (Dic 24, 2016)

Hola mi seudónimo en los foros de Internet es Brunswic Gauss, soy de Leon Gto Mexico, estare por aqui resolviendo dudas y preguntando, gracias por permitirme estar en este grupo, y expondre ademas mi primer tema, acerca de la elaboracion de circuitos impresos


----------



## coram33 (Dic 24, 2016)

hola soy nuevo en el foro.espero enriquecer mis conocimientos


----------



## daugusto27 (Dic 24, 2016)

buenas noches, me llamó daniel, tengo 15años, y vivo en el oriente venezolano, en una finca con una conexión de Internet de 5kbps  y  funcionando con energía solar, es la primera vez que me registro en un foro, voy a colaborar en todo lo que pueda, muchas gracias , y una feliz noche buena


----------



## haprendiendor (Dic 25, 2016)

Hola, me llamo German. Ando algo flojo en electronica, de modo que a ver si con vuestra ayuda puedo mejorar esto. Suerte.


----------



## ricardo rojas (Dic 25, 2016)

hola comunidad, los admiro y quisiera obtener conocimientos sobre este tema tan interesante como es la eléctronica.


----------



## paparulo (Dic 26, 2016)

Hola a todos, hace tiempo termine la escuela y el lo laboral me acerque mucho y gane invaluable experiencia en electricidad, pero fueron años alejados de la electrónica, tanto que demore un par de segundos en recordar como se calculaban resistencias paralelas para completar el registro.
Desde la patagonia Argentina saludo a los miembros.


----------



## cristianmcm (Dic 26, 2016)

Hola, soy Cristian, del interior de la Provincia de Corrientes Argentina, ingresé en este foro, por mi afición a la música y el aeromodelismo, ya que soy de armarme mis propios pedales diy para guitarra, amplis etc, e ingresé a este foro ya que estaba googleando como bajar los 12v de una batería a 1.5v que es lo que necesito para encender la bujía glow de mis motores rc, así me dejo de andar renegando con las cargas de las pilas, en fin así llegué acá, vi que hay soluciones y circuitos muy interesantes, saludos a todos, Cristian..


----------



## akv2002 (Dic 26, 2016)

Hola, Mi nombre es Diego y como aficionada a la electrónica quiero seguir aprendiendo. Seguro que este es un muy buen lugar para ello. Saludos cordiales


----------



## alec882013 (Dic 26, 2016)

Hola, un saludo a todos, espero aportar algo nuevo y aprender mucho de ustedes. Un cordial saludo!


----------



## Toka (Dic 27, 2016)

Un saludo a tod@s,me reencuentro con la electrónica después de 25 años,espero no molestar demasiado.


----------



## garrapata (Dic 27, 2016)

gracias por aceptarme en este foro soy un apasionado de la electronica  y espero que con vuestra ayuda aprender muchisimas cosas .
un saludo a todos los miembros del foro


----------



## magneto (Dic 27, 2016)

Hola, me he registrado para aprender y aportar lo que pueda.
Felices fiestas y buen año nuevo!!
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2016)

*.*​ 


*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 




*.*​


----------



## magneto (Dic 27, 2016)

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## inclato (Dic 28, 2016)

Hola, buenos días.
Gracias por aceptarme, mi pasión de siempre es la electrónica y la electricidad que es lo que mueve éste planeta.


----------



## ADONAIRAFA (Dic 28, 2016)

Muy buenas tardes a todos !!!

Soy Manuel F. Borrego, desde Puerto La Cruz, Edo. Anzoátegui. Venezuela. Soy TSU en Electrónica. Me gradué hace 10 años, pero no he ejercido la profesión ya que trabajo en otra área. Estoy retomando los conocimientos nuevamente (bastante oxidado estoy !!!). Mi deseo es reaprender y aprender de uds,
sobretodo en el tema de transistores, montajes darlington, etc.
Gracias de antemano por recibirme !!!


----------



## Milton Eduardo (Dic 28, 2016)

Paz y Bien, un gusto estar dentro de este grupo, Dios Bendiga a todos


----------



## jca14pr (Dic 28, 2016)

Hola, soy John de Puerto Rico. Gracias por aceptarme en este foro.


----------



## javynavy (Dic 28, 2016)

hola soy javier , me inscribi en este foro para aprender de electronica ,saludos.


----------



## elcar (Dic 29, 2016)

hola vengo a aprender sobre electronica. soy un simple aficionado.un saludo a todos


----------



## Noel92 (Dic 29, 2016)

Hola buenas tardes soy estudiante de electronica y vengo para aprender mucho mas.


----------



## luisotoooPalacios (Dic 30, 2016)

hola buenas tardes soy nuevo en el campo de la programación....
y quisiera ayuda acerca de como controlar el puerto USB desde Dev c++
gracias espero su ayuda.


----------



## juanmanort (Dic 30, 2016)

Hola soy de Torreón , México, me gusta la electronica desde joven, ahora estoy grande de edad, pero sigo con el interes en electronica, se algo de circuitos básicos, algo de microprocesadores (pic16f84 y 16f877a),también algo de arduino.
Un saludo a todos los miembros de este foro.


----------



## gabyto29 (Dic 30, 2016)

hola.. soy gabriel de argentina... vamos a ver que sale.. hola a todossss


----------



## flamz (Dic 30, 2016)

Hoila buenas TArdes dias.... me llamo carlos tejeda florencio.. vivo en el Edo. de mex. mexico estudie ing. en sistemas computacionales... me gusta mucho los videojuegos estoy casado sin hijos y me apasiona el mundo de la electronica no soy experto solo soy un aficionado... ruego de su ayuda para muchas cosas yua que me gusta hacer muchos proyectos


----------



## Hatman23 (Dic 30, 2016)

Saludos:

Mi nombre Nicolas me gusta siempre aprender cosas nuevas y en especial todo lo relacionado a fuentes de aliemtacion, audio y comunicaciones, no soy un experto pero algunos conocimientos tengo. Claro esta para mi que el mundo de la electronica es muy basto y para un aficionado como yo hasta parece interminable, de todas maneras sigo adelante y aprendiendo poco a poco. Un fuerte abrazo a todos.


----------



## Jeanrendon (Dic 31, 2016)

Hola a todos, buenas, mi nombre es Jean Rendón, no se nada de Electrónica, bueno solo lo que aprendí en el Liceo y tengo 38 años, es decir , no recuerdo casi nada.

Me gustaría aprender mucho y tengo la disposición de hacerlo, tengo varias cosas dañadas, mejor dicho, que no funcionan por simple reemplazo de piezas, fuentes de poder, afeitadoras, televisores, radios, y son mios.

Quisiera aprender a repararlos, voy a iniciar para que me ayuden con la afeitadora, se le quemo una resistencia, la cual se tosto y no se ve nada, y no se que capacidad tiene.

Agradeceré mucho su ayuda y asi creceré en conocimiento.

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Postdata: Abriré un tema, para cada reparación.


----------



## rapidelectric2 (Dic 31, 2016)

Me es grato poder establecer una comunicación técnica con todos los participantes de este foro , es muy interesante y educativo y provechoso para todos soy técnico en electrónica desde el año 1996, tengo 55 años y la experiencia adquirida me a servido de mucho y espero compartirla con todos lo que la necesiten y viceversa , bueno sin mas que agregar , saludos y feliz año.- ...


----------



## sergio124 (Ene 1, 2017)

Hola amigos y Feliz Año para todos, de aquí en mas trataré de compartir mis conocimientos y sus ayudas, desde ya muchas gracias les dice Sergio desde Argentina


----------



## isidro arenas (Ene 1, 2017)

soy nuevo en esto pero estoy muy interezado en aprender si me puden dar una manito les estare muy agradecido ATENTAMENTE Isidro Arenas SALUDOS ...


----------



## gabriel schanz (Ene 1, 2017)

hola amigos, como nuevo integrante de esta comunidad brindare mis conocimientos y estaré atento ante nuevas ideas...
un saludo y feliz año nuevo para todos


----------



## nacho2482 (Ene 2, 2017)

hola a todos!! soy nacho de junin bs as


----------



## santitronica (Ene 2, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy arquitecto pero me interesa la electrónica como Hobby! saludos


----------



## POWERLOUD (Ene 2, 2017)

Hola a todos un saludo desde la hermosa Isla de Cuba soy Tecnico en Electronica y me he especializado en Audio Profesional, reparamos plantas de muchas marcas, QSC, Yorkville, Crown, Sanson, Etc, me interesa mucho la electronica detras de los amplificadores y experimentar con nuevos esquemas. Les Deseo a todos Exitos en este nuevo Año en cada proyecto que emprendan.


----------



## guicasmo (Ene 2, 2017)

Amigos del Foro la electrónica ha sido el amor de mi vida, por mis venas corren nanocircuitos que me recorren de arriba a abajo, mi corazón me lleva a pasar noches enteras realizando algún proyecto, en fin ha sido mi vida, mi alegría y mi existencia.


----------



## ALRDZ (Ene 3, 2017)

Hola, soy nuevo en el grupo, tome un curso de electrónica y espero aprender mas aquí,pues me he dado cuenta que este campo es muy  amplio casi infinito gracias por aceptarme


----------



## apw (Ene 3, 2017)

Muy Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro, profesional y aficionado a todos estos temas.
Desde La Mancha, un cordial saludo.


----------



## Jajicoleto (Ene 3, 2017)

Buenas, Soy nuevo y como apw (casualidad), manchego.

Entro en este foro porque estoy dando forma a un proyecto educativo para realizar una computadora a base de logica discreta que tango ya bastante perfilada pero necesito en este punto valorar si hacer una matriz de leds a modo de monitor y hacerlo aun mas didactico si cabe o bien generar una señal compuesta, que es mas sencillo y no me obligaria a implementar un control de esa matriz coordinado con la logica de la computadora, lo unico es que abarataria un poco en tanto a que pasaria a meter un contador para la horizontal y otro para la verical y usar una matriz de leds de 16x16.

saludos


----------



## hugo2014 (Ene 3, 2017)

hola a todos colegas ,mi nombre es hugo,tecnico desde hace 30años ,espero les sirvan mis consejos y/o orientacion,


----------



## Kallalium (Ene 3, 2017)

Hola amigos soy Kallalium de Perú
Os agradezco el recibirme en forosdeelectronica, estoy seguro aprenderé mucho de todos ustedes. Saludos
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2017)

*.*​ 


*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 




*.*​


----------



## alexander1984 (Ene 5, 2017)

Me llamo Alexander soy de Cuba, graduado de Ingeniero en Automática y me gusta mucho trabajar en la electrónica, espero aprender en este sitio y superarme un poco más. Saludos a todos.


----------



## rogrunge22 (Ene 5, 2017)

Hola buenos días desde Paraná - Entre Ríos, gracias por darme la oportunidad de participar en este foro!! Un saludo muy grande a todos.


----------



## tehsuso (Ene 5, 2017)

Hola, Soy Suso y soy de España, he encontrado este foro dando vueltas por internet y esta incrible y muy completo. Muchas gracias por estar!!


----------



## dracko12000 (Ene 5, 2017)

Hola compañeros, un saludo cordial mi nombre es Salvador y (user name es dracko) me inscribi a este foro por q es el mas interesante q he visto y pues me gusta mucho la electronica y me gusta andar inventando e investigando sobre todo lo que conlleva a conocer y practicar nuestra ciencia electronica ,al igual que el compañero moderador soy emprendedor y pues hay mucha similitud con el ,ya que nada de lo emprendido se ha concretado pero ahi vamos.espero poder contribuir con ustedes en lo q pueda. Muchas gracias un salud ...


----------



## EMASAN (Ene 5, 2017)

HOLA!! gracias por aceptarme!! espero poder iluminarme con tanta sabiduria!! 
El conocimiento mas poderoso es el que se comparte!!


----------



## luis illera (Ene 5, 2017)

Reciban un cordial saludo de mi parte, deseándoles éxitos en sus actividades diarias, soy Luis Enrique Illera,de Popayan Colombia,me considero una persona entusiasta que quieran unirse a su grupo, con la energía positiva para el aprendizaje y desarrollando nuevas ideas con responsabilidad...
Gracias por su gestión.


----------



## josuelara (Ene 5, 2017)

que tal soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica, y busco ampliar mis conocimientos en esta ciencia, por que me hace falta mucho.


----------



## jabasenda (Ene 6, 2017)

Buenas noches, me podeis llamar java, me inscribo para aprender todo lo que pueda, ahora estoy metido en un proyecto con motores brushless y el foro me ha parecido interesante y útil para lo que se me viene encima, de conocimientos voy bastante justo ya que sólo he estudiado un grado medio de electromecánica, pero espero que con vuestra ayuda y mucha perseveracia por mi parte consiga llevar a cabo la tarea que me he propuesto y de paso aprender para futuros proyectos. Estoy seguro de que va a ser una experiencia, gracias de antemano. 
Un saludo


----------



## hubon (Ene 6, 2017)

Estimados Amigos del Foro, soy profesor de electronica del Instituto Tecnologico "Carlos Cisneros" de Riobamba Ecuador Manejo Eagle para circuitos impresos. Necesito un programa para diseñar los frentes de aparatos electronicos si pueden ayudarme les agradezco. Saludos


----------



## Christena421 (Ene 7, 2017)

Hi i am new here 



hubon dijo:


> Estimados Amigos del Foro, soy profesor de electronica del Instituto Tecnologico "Carlos Cisneros" de Riobamba Ecuador Manejo Eagle para circuitos impresos. Necesito un programa para diseñar los frentes de aparatos electronicos si pueden ayudarme les agradezco. Saludos


Interesting profesor


----------



## CENTRACON (Ene 7, 2017)

Hola a todos encontre este foro buscando  un remplazo de un semiconductor Saludos de Ruben


----------



## Luis Manuel Cammarano (Ene 8, 2017)

Hola mi nombre es Luis Manuel Cammarano soy tornero mecanico en Montevideo Uruguay con un poco de conocimiento en electronica y fabricante de maquinas y elementos para la industria del tatuaje espero poder aprender y aportar algunos conocimientos en este foro


----------



## cesar48 (Ene 8, 2017)

Saludos señores soy Cesar Gomez, les agradezco por haberme aceptado. Soy aficionado a la electronica, de hecho soy estudiante para tecnico superior en electronica. Espero poder compartir conocimientos y experiencias con Uds. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Christena421 (Ene 8, 2017)

Hi i am Christena, thanks for adding this forum.


----------



## Inmer (Ene 9, 2017)

Hola a todos soy de Mexico, un saludo enorme.


----------



## Kasuki (Ene 9, 2017)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jonathan vivo en Tokio hace 1 año, soy Mexicano y estudio electrónica en Japón.

Un saludo para todos.


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 10, 2017)

bueno Creo que es bastante tarde mi mensaje de bienvenida y es porque si ven la fecha de Ingreso (Nov 2009) ya se cumpliran casi 8 años como miembro de este Sin Igual Foro. Mi nombre es Javier Muñoz Anaya, nacido en la bella ciudad y capital de Venezuela Caracas pero que luego de unos pocos añitos radico en la ciudad de Barranquilla Colombia, un pais hermoso que me abrio las puertas. Mi primera carrera como estudiante universitario fue la administracion de empresas y me dedique a eso pero tambien estudie Ingles y me converti en traductor del idioma anglosajon sin embargo mi dicha no era colmada ya que desde pequeño me gustaba desarmar los aparatos para observar los circuitos que poseian dentro, fue desde alli el gusto por esta hermosa carrera. Conoci este hermoso foro por medio de un circuito Step up DC DC el cual vi por la red e indagando acerca de el, me encontre en un lugar genial, organizado y con profesores de primera linea y desde entonces me hice miembro de esta comunidad de la cual tanto he aprendido.



hoy en dia ya no es la administracion de empresas en la que me dedico sino como Docente y traductor de Ingles pero ahora me dedico mas al campo electronico y me converti en reparador tecnico electronico pero especialmente como constructor de amplificadores y todo circuito de audio y Jesus me ha bendecido con esta nueva faceta de mi vida. Le doy gracias a Foros de Electronica porque ha sido mi Universidad, es una verdadera Escuela de grandes profesionales y maestros.  y le doy gracias a Jesucristo porque ha tenido misericordia de mi y ha abierto nuestro entendimiento para cosas buenas. Gracias Jesus y Gracias Foros de Electronica


----------



## juanmanort (Ene 10, 2017)

Hola, soy de México y me gusta la electronica desde joven ahora soy mayor,
 pero sigo con las ganas de aprender,
 gracias a este foro sus moderadores y sus foristas.


----------



## JOCARZA (Ene 10, 2017)

Hola a todos. Gracias por haberme aceptado


----------



## nandocrafter (Ene 10, 2017)

hola a todos, soy estudiante ya por egresar de ing.mecatronica me gusta mucho hacer proyectos y ayudar a otras personas en problemas en sus proyectos... tengo muchos conocimientos en mecanica, diseño de manofactura, electronica diseño de tableros electronicos y tambien industriales :v y por ultimo programacion y diseño de pcb e.e ! cualquier duda q este dentro de mis conocimientos sera brindada para ayudar al mundo a crecer muchas gracias por suu tiempo !


----------



## edwardjoanmedina (Ene 10, 2017)

Hola Foro de Electrónica mi nombre es Edward Joan Medina tengo 26 años estoy estudiando Ingeniería Electrónica especialidad automatización y control industrial Venezuela Caracas, Universidad Experimental de la Fuerza Armada, este foro es muy completo felicito a los creadores de este foro.


----------



## Ezerox8 (Ene 11, 2017)

Hola Foro, Soy Ezequiel de Buenos Aires, Argentina, recibido como técnico eléctrico con orientación a automatización industrial y especializado en programación, recientemente decidí introducirme de manera independiente a la electrónica mas chica, agradecería mucho su ayuda, la mayor parte de mi conocimiento "extra-escolar" lo conseguí de forma particular mediante el aprendizaje en trabajos y con estudio y ensayos particulares, no estudio una carrera de ingeniería porque carezco del tiempo para afrontar esa carga horaria pero tengo amplios conocimientos de mecanica, audio, electricidad (AT, MT y BT), programación y automatizmos, así como de PLC y SCADA, y se algo de electrónica de potencia, pongo a su disposición mi conocimiento y espero les pueda ser de utilidad.
sin mas, felicitaciones por el foro y saludos a todos!!!!


----------



## aviank (Ene 12, 2017)

Hola a todos soy Adrian, muchas gracias por haberme aceptado, es un grandioso foro, mis conocimientos en electornica son basicos, pero espero aprender mucho de todos ustedes.


----------



## marmol (Ene 13, 2017)

Hola, hace tiempo que visito este foro. Tengo algo de experiencia en reparación y ultimamente me he metido en reparacion de placas madre de portátiles. He visto foristas muy expertos en ese tema y espero poder ayudar, aunque con mi poca experiencia estoy más bien para que me ayuden...jajaja!!!

Un saludo y felicitaciones por el foro.


----------



## dav1d (Ene 13, 2017)

Hola me llamo David, soy tecnico informatico y me gustaria aprender mas sobre electronica para combinarlo con mi profesion. Saludos a todos.


----------



## pajarorojo (Ene 14, 2017)

Que Tal: me llamo Braulio y me gusta la electrónica, tengo algunos conocimientos básicos pero se que aquí con ustedes voy a aprender mas,me gusta el diseño de herramientas de prueba automotriz, como pulsadores de inyectores, lamparas de prueba logicas etc.


----------



## PinoPC (Ene 14, 2017)

Desde Caracas-Venezuela un gran saludos a toda la comunidad. Soy un aprendiz que por necesidad tengo que aprender algo de electrónica aunque mí rama es la informática. Espero que me puedan ayudar a resolver mis dudas. Gracias comunidad.


----------



## alxjuarez (Ene 14, 2017)

*H*ola que tal*,* me ins*cr*ibí a este foro porque necesito aprender mas de electronica y veo que por aquí *h*ay expertos y pues se cosas basicas pero no tanto*,* veo cosas por aqui que no entiendo un* [**Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico]* *,* y pues tambien quiero hacer preguntas seguido para seguir formandome mas profe*s*ionalmente y no dudar de mis conocimientos en esta ciencia*. G*raciass!!


----------



## NAND (Ene 15, 2017)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Ramón y me encanta la electrónica y reparación.

Saludos


----------



## Ova63 (Ene 16, 2017)

Hola, me presento, mi nombre es Osvaldo y me encanta la electrónica, desde hace muchos ejerzo la profesión de técnico, un saludo a tod_os_!!!!!!.-


----------



## tofi (Ene 16, 2017)

Buenas tardes a todos desde España, me llamo Jose Alfredo y me encanta la electronica aunque con la edad que tengo ya voy flojeando de vista y de tenbleque en las manos, me encantara ver los proyectos de los compañeros y si puedo hechar una mano aqui estaremos para hacerlo.
Salds


----------



## alexander1984 (Ene 16, 2017)

Me llamo Alexander, soy de Cuba graduado de Ing en Automática me gusta la Electrónica y espero encontrar acá muchas respuestas con la ayuda de todos. Saludos


----------



## Istrale (Ene 16, 2017)

Buenas soy istrale desde españa saludos a todos y espero aprender y aportar lo poquito que se.


----------



## leod86 (Ene 17, 2017)

Hola como va Foro?
Mi nombre es Leonardo, soy de Argentina y tengo ganas de incursionar en Arduino


----------



## nikoxd123 (Ene 17, 2017)

Buenas, soy Nicoas. Vivo en Montevideo, Uruguay. Un placer de conocerlos a todos. Soy programador web, diseñador grafico.


----------



## sistematico (Ene 18, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy estudiante de un modulo de telecomunicaciones por lo que llevo algo de electronica pero no mucha, solamente espero que al darme de alta en este foro pueda encontrar mis dudas .


----------



## Jairo Gallardo (Ene 18, 2017)

Hola , mi nombre es Jairo Gallardo, acabo de terminar mi carrera de Ing. Electrónica en Ecuador, espero poder aportar con algo de mi conocimiento y sacarle el mayor provecho a este foro. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Pakolike99 (Ene 18, 2017)

Hola gente soy Jose Ramos soy un estuidiante de SMX i tengo 18 pero me apasiona la informàtica tal como arduino, raspberry pi y el aeromodelismo.


----------



## cristian2682 (Ene 18, 2017)

Hola a todos, Mi nombre es Cristian de Colombia, tengo 18 años. Estudio medicina pero me gusta mucho la electronica y la practico en mi tiempo libre. Gracias por esta excelente pagina.


----------



## Feligut (Ene 18, 2017)

Reciban un saludo muy especial, amigos técnicos de todo el mundo. Me llamo Felipe gutierrez y mi campo laboral es en refrigeración y climatizacion. Estoy seguro que aprenderé mucho de todos ustedes, y en la medida en que pueda ayudarles, aquí estaré presente. Exitos!!! ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2017)

*.*​ 


*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 




*.*​


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 19, 2017)

cristian2682 dijo:


> Hola a todos, Mi nombre es Cristian de Colombia, tengo 18 años. Estudio medicina pero me gusta mucho la electronica y la practico en mi tiempo libre. Gracias por esta excelente pagina.





Feligut dijo:


> Reciban un saludo muy especial, amigos técnicos de todo el mundo. Me llamo Felipe gutierrez y mi campo laboral es en refrigeración y climatizacion. Estoy seguro que aprenderé mucho de todos ustedes, y en la medida en que pueda ayudarles, aquí estaré presente. Exitos!!! ...



Sean bienvenidos compatriotas!
Saludos!


----------



## carlos Ruizh (Ene 20, 2017)

Hola, buenos dias.
Agradecido por aceptame al Grupo del foros.
Soy Tec. Superior de Electronica le agradezco el apoyo.
Saludos Cordiales
Carlos Ruizh.
Venezuela


----------



## warlock (Ene 22, 2017)

Hola, buenos días a todos.
Soy miembro desde hace tiempo pero he participado poco por falta de tiempo. 
Saludos a todos y nos iremos viendo.
Gracias


----------



## voltrom (Ene 22, 2017)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Rafael y les escribo desde Venezuela, soy aficionado a todo aquello que use electricidad para funcionar, estoy siempre dispuesto a aprender un poco mas y por eso estoy aquí, aunque dicen que la búsqueda de conocimiento encierra un profundo temor, tal vez así sea, temor a ser un ignorante. Sin mas nada que agregar, ¡un saludo a toda la comunidad!


----------



## Shockley (Ene 22, 2017)

¡Buenas!

Soy un chaval de España que está en su último año del Grado de Electrónica Industrial y Automática.


----------



## TheJack22 (Ene 22, 2017)

Buenas tardes a todos! Acabo de registrarme, soy Analista de Sistemas, de Argentina, y por esas cuestiones de la vida y principalmente por gustos personales, me he dedicado principalmente al hardware. 
Espero encontrar en esta comunidad, un lugar donde todos podamos brindarnos apoyo, espero serles útil en alguna ocasión! Saludos y éxitos para todos!


----------



## mabreu93 (Ene 23, 2017)

Buenas tardes compañeros

Mi nombre es Manuel Abreu soy estudiante de ingeniería eléctrica, soy apasionado de la electricidad,electrónica y sus aplicaciones. El motivo de mi registro en esta comunidad es intercambiar ideas,dudas,conocimientos y experiencias con todos ustedes.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## andyalcazarez (Ene 23, 2017)

buena noche mi nombre es andy, soy de Venezuela gracias por aceptarme...


----------



## Marantlart (Ene 23, 2017)

Hola a todo el foro.
Mi nombre es Omar, vivo en Argentina, Buenos Aires. Soy técnico electromecánico con orientación electrónica y desde el año '96, me dedico a la inyección electrónica y aire acondicionado automotor. 
Buscando un circuito que quiero armar, para probar sensores e inyectores para motores, encontré este foro. No me cabe duda, es el lugar adecuado para mis consultas en electrónica y espero ser útil, en lo que sea con mi experiencia sobre la inyección electrónica (nafta-diesel) y aire acondicionado-calefacción.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## sotelo46 (Ene 23, 2017)

Hola a todo el foro.
Soy de Mexico , mi nombre es saul sotelo suastegui, estudie ingeneria en sistemas pero megusta la electronica, espero aprender en este foro.

Saludos


----------



## Miguelfr (Ene 24, 2017)

Saludos desde Santiago del estero, Argentina. Soy una persona que mata el aburrimiento tratando de aprender cosas nuevas siempre, soy mas del lado informático y al conocer Arduino me comencé a meter de s poco en este mundo. Espero me puedan dar una mano con mis consultas y pido disculpas desde ya si les resulta muy de novato


----------



## amatulo64 (Ene 24, 2017)

Hola a todos, me llamo Vicente, soy de Valencia-España y soy un aficionado a la electronica.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## arielitoarielito (Ene 24, 2017)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Ariel, soy de la ciudad de La Plata, me gustaria participar, me encanta la electronica y los transmisores de plk de nueva electronica, tengo muchos hechos y funcionan muy bien


 se donde pueden obtener materiales obsoletos para armar proyectos


----------



## snakepit7 (Ene 24, 2017)

Me presento, snakepit7, de mexico, me dedico a reparaciones principalmente de PC, Mac, Reballing, CCTV, proyectos variados, un poco de arduino y algunas consolas, mis conocimientos son medios pero con gusto me gustaría colaborar y aprender un poco mas, Saludos


----------



## legionario2500 (Ene 24, 2017)

hola  me inscribí en este  foro para aprender  gracias por aceptarme y de antemano  espero no dar mucha lata con mis preguntas


----------



## snakepit7 (Ene 24, 2017)

Me presento, sou snakepit7 de Mexico, me dedico principalmente a la reparación de PC, Mac, Reballing, CCTV, algunas consolas, proyectos de electronica y algo de arduino, mis conocimientos son medios pero me gustaría colaborar y aprender mas, Saludos!


----------



## TIMER55DUAL (Ene 25, 2017)

Hola a todas/os seguidores/as y estudiosos que os gusta descubrir el porqué de las cosas.


----------



## zdiego84 (Ene 25, 2017)

Hola mi nombre es Diego Alarcón de profesión soy técnico electrónico y me gusta mucho programar.


----------



## EULOGIO1957 (Ene 25, 2017)

Buen dia mi nombre es eulogio, soy de mexico, pero vivo en los angeles y me encanta la electronica, de hecho tomo cursos via internet basicamente de tv lcd y led, y como ven ahi voy aprendiendo, solo me hace falta practicar lo aprendido, pero aqui nadie repara apartos electronicos, se quema y otro nuevo.


----------



## Alejo Granados (Ene 25, 2017)

Hola buen dia, soy Alejandro Granados de Colombia, soy Tecnico en Audio me dedico a shows en vivo y un poco a grabación, me interesa mucho la aplicación de la electronica al Audio.


----------



## juanenjepp (Ene 25, 2017)

hola, a todos mi nombre es juan, estoy jubilado y quiero aprender sobre este tema, todo lo que pueda, en mi juventud la enseñanza de la electronica llegaba a tv valvular y radio a transistores, y solo en las grandes ciudades, en los pueblos solo tenia como estimulo la revista lupin, voy a tratar de leer mucho antes de preguntar, gracias por recibirme


----------



## royroger29 (Ene 25, 2017)

Hola, mi nombre es roger, estoy en mexico soy aficionado y apasionado a la electronica y al hágalo uested mismo, guto estar con gente profecional y conocedores; saludos a todos y gracias.


----------



## JavierGonz (Ene 26, 2017)

Hola, mi nombre es Javier, estoy en USA. Saludos a todos y gracias.


----------



## Emiliooo (Ene 26, 2017)

Hola a todos!!

Mi nombre es Emilio, soy de Argentina. Tengo una emisora de FM de baja potencia.

En este momento estoy transmitiendo con un modulo de la marca M31 de 250w.

Espero puedan ayudarme con algunas cuestiones tecnicas para conseguir el mejor rendimiento de mis equipos!!


----------



## roianxo (Ene 26, 2017)

Buenas noches

Mi nombre es Roi y soy ingeniero eléctrico, soy apasionado de la electricidad y me gustaria intercambiar ideas,dudas y conocimientos pudiendo aprender un poco de electronica.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## jam96 (Ene 27, 2017)

Hola. 
Mi nombre en Yairon. Soy de Costa Rica. Estudio electrónica


----------



## humbertossky (Ene 27, 2017)

Hola a todos...Mi nombre es Humbert Cruz ...Soy Ing. en Electrónica con la especialidad en Automatización     
y Control ... Espero aportar y recibir conocimientos de personas afines...

Reciban un saludo desde CDMX.


----------



## juan ferney (Ene 27, 2017)

hola a todos mi nombre es juan ferney y espero que nos colaboremos gracias


----------



## abrahan reyes (Ene 29, 2017)

buenas  soy de venezuela ing electricista pero me gusta el sonido y estoy apenas empezando en esto queria saber algo como hay parlantes de 4 ohms de diferentes tamaños como es que puedo calcular su diferente potencia es por la capacidad de corriente que aguanta los calibre de los cables o como ? es para diseñar un altavoz


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2017)

*.*​ 



*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 





*.*​


----------



## juanluisrc (Ene 29, 2017)

Buenos días, soy Ing electrónico de Venezuela viviendo actualmente en Mexico. Estoy a la orden para debatir y opinar sobre temas de electrónica y automatización


----------



## vasilkila (Ene 29, 2017)

Hola a todos, buenos dias.
Soy nuevo en este foro, pero no tengo conocimientos de electrónica aunque he estado muchos años en mantenimiento de maquinaria industrial y me desenvuelvo muy bien con las maquinas.


----------



## jhogab (Ene 29, 2017)

Hola a todos camaradas
Mi nombre es Jhonny Núñez de Ecuador estoy por terminar la carrera de electrónica la cual me apasiona 
Busco información sobre lavadoras por ultrasonidos y fuentes conmutadas.


----------



## sebastian85200 (Ene 30, 2017)

Hola amigos un gusto para mi estar en este foro,mi nombre es sebastian, apenas estoy comenzando pero si puedo ofrecerles mi ayuda,con mucho gusto lo hare un saludo desde colombia camaradas


----------



## pedroreyes14 (Ene 30, 2017)

Hola amigos que tal, soy de Venezuela, soy un aprendiz de electronica en la rama de amplificadores, se que es muy largo lo de ser electronico, pero me interesa mucho la parte de amplificadores, espero recibir apoyo y ayuda de ustedes, muchas gracias.


----------



## HaroldTemple (Ene 30, 2017)

Hola, espero que me ayudéis y ayudar.


----------



## javier401 (Ene 31, 2017)

saludos a todos a trabajar y ayudar a los compañeros!!


----------



## Luuisarg (Ene 31, 2017)

Hola estoy iniciando me en un proyecto de programar un pic. Tengo algunos conocimientos en electronica


----------



## ELIASMC (Ene 31, 2017)

Que tal, me presento soy Elías Marmolejo y actualmente estudio Ing. Mecatrónica
Soy nuevo en el foro espero me puedan ayudar con algunas de mis dudas y tambien poder apoyar en lo que pueda


----------



## OLIWER777 (Ene 31, 2017)

hola a todos soy oliver de estados unidos, habla hispana-ingles, soy tecnico electronico nivel medio, espero que les sea util mis aportes y viceversa, gracias por aceptarme en su comunidad


----------



## julius00 (Ene 31, 2017)

buenas noches foreros soy de lima y empiezo en este maravilloso mundo de la electronica espero compartir experiencias

para empezar alguien me diria como hago para crear un tema ?


----------



## nedus (Ene 31, 2017)

buenas noches, soy de CUCUTA, COLOMBIA, muchas gracias por permitir estar en este foro, les agradesco tambien toda la atension prestada y espero que tambien les sea util mis aportes.


----------



## bado (Feb 1, 2017)

Hola mi nombre Bado, soy de S.L.P. Mexico, aficionado electronico y oficio mecanico instrum.
Les doy las gracias por aceptarme en este grupo


----------



## Ramoncin (Feb 1, 2017)

Hola soy Ramón, trabaje como técnico en electrónica en una empresa de automoción, aunque ya estoy jubilado todavía tengo el gusanillo y de vez en cuando me da por desarrollar algún pequeño proyecto . Hace años, como experto en lógica electrónica, acometí tareas de enseñanza en escuelas de formación profesional. Espero poder servir de ayuda y a su vez servirme de este foro que parece muy interesante
Saludos a todos desde España


----------



## martotaku37 (Feb 1, 2017)

HOla que tal, me gusta mucho este foro me ha ayudado en muchas dudas que se me han presentado y me decidi a unirme. espero encontrar ayuda y en algun momento poder servirle de ayuda a otros. mi nombre es manuel y soy estudiante de ing. Mecatronica


----------



## Bleboz (Feb 1, 2017)

Hola a todos igual. 

Soy Alonso de Venezuela. Está muy bueno el foro. [emoji39]


----------



## mushumr (Feb 1, 2017)

Hola soy Rolando , mexicano , me gusta la electrónica de toda la vida, el saber como funcionan los aparatos de uso cotidiano , me sorprendo cada vez que sale un nuevo artilugio electrónico pues la capacidad que tiene el hombre para crear es increíble .saludos a todos !!!


----------



## securedigital (Feb 3, 2017)

Hola soy Juan, español, y con ganas de poder aportar lo que pueda en la comunidad. Un saludo a todos!


----------



## ANTONIO OVANDO (Feb 3, 2017)

Hola a todos soy Antonio Ovando me gusta la electrónica de la transmisión FM AM habiendo estudiado y practicado varios años al respecto me gustaría participar en los foros aprendiendo y aportando en lo que se pueda.
Felicidades a todos.


----------



## PABLOVI (Feb 3, 2017)

Buenas tardes  un gusto integrarme hoy a esta comunidad de gente inteligente e inquieta por los temas electrónicos.
 Mi nombre es Pablo. Yo soy  una persona  autodidacta.  Me gusta   crear  proyectos y experimentos en los campos de física química y robótica.  Para esto necesito diseñar circuitos dependiendo mi proyecto permanentemente. Entonces es un gran placer conocerlos  y que podamos apoyarnos mutuamente.


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 3, 2017)

PABLOVI dijo:


> Entonces es un gran placer conocerlos  y que podamos apoyarnos mutuamente.



Igualmente por nuestra parte colega, y seas bienvenido desde ya


----------



## YopuK (Feb 3, 2017)

hola un saludos a todos me llamo Yosbel, soy de cuba, espero aprender un poco, soy amante de la electronica y la informatica....


----------



## juan jose garcia (Feb 3, 2017)

muchas gracias de bienbenida en el dia de mi cumpleanos # 67 en lo que pueda  les prestare ayuda


----------



## andresfalon (Feb 4, 2017)

Hola mi nombre es Andrés soy técnico electrónico y me gusta mucho programar y armar circuitos.


----------



## electromecanicasc (Feb 4, 2017)

Gracias por permitirme formar parte de esta comunidad carlos de argentina tengo taller de electricidad automotor estoy a sus órdenes con mis humildes conocimientos y también para aprender.


----------



## Nico2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Hola buenas noches mi nombre es nico2 y soy de mexico soy mecanico de motocicletas y me interesa aprender 
electronica para poder reparar cdi ecm ecu


----------



## sygfrid (Feb 5, 2017)

*Q*ue tal, mi nombre es Omar desde *M*exico, espero en algun momento poder serles de ayuda, saludos


----------



## jsvtecnico (Feb 6, 2017)

Buenos días, me llamo Josevi y soy informático. Espero colaborar con todos y resolver problemas. Muchas gracias.


----------



## alfabeta150 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hola a todos mi nombre de usuario es alfabeta150, todos me conocen por Héctor. Un gusto de saludsarlos a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2017)

*.*​ 




*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 






*.*​


----------



## andyalcazarez (Feb 6, 2017)

Hola buena tarde. mi nombre es Andy. soy de Venezuela. gracias por aceptarme... bendiciones...


----------



## torcas (Feb 6, 2017)

Un cordial saludo para todos, mi nombre es Rodolfo Torres tecnico electronico y espero aportar y aprender de ustedes compañeros.


----------



## querqkus (Feb 6, 2017)

mi nombre es fernando chaparro, soy diseñador de estructuras en madera, me interesa los circuitos conversores de fases para motores


----------



## ja1me (Feb 6, 2017)

Hola a todos. Vivo en Getafe, un pueblo de Madrid. Siempre me ha gustado esto de la electrónica, aunque no soy profesional. Ahora que llevo un tiempo largo hago alguna cosa suelta de poco calado. Algo hay que hacer con el paro que hay.


----------



## Videokiller (Feb 7, 2017)

Hola a todos , me gusta desde siempre la electronica , he sido profesional ahora estoy jubilado pero sigo haciendo alguna cosilla a la familia y amistades. Gracias por admitirme.


----------



## lujobe (Feb 7, 2017)

Hola a todos soy luciano de argentina, espero aprender y ayudar a aprender, exitos


----------



## omero10 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hola,mi nombre es Jose Antonio y mis conocimientos en electronica son casi nulos y muy poco en electricidad,pero me gusta hacer mis chapucillas en casa ya que vivo en un pueblo pequeño donde el que arregla electrodomesticos es electricista"malo"el fontanero como mucho te cambia el grifo etc,por lo que he decidido hacerme yo las cosas,si salen bien satisfacción,si no sale muy bien....me aguanto y lo vuelvo a intentar.Procuraré no cansaros mucho,pero espero que os pongais en mi lugar,de momento el primer post que voy a poner no se muy bien donde ponerlo.un saludo


----------



## mejia (Feb 7, 2017)

Hola amigos soy nuevo, mi nombre es Mario Mejia soy electricista pero poco en electronica me gusta actualizarme en reparaciones y gracias por admitirme en este foro de profesionales.


----------



## perfectgaxx (Feb 8, 2017)

Hola soy juan cruz y vivo en Argentina, me gusta aprender y quisiera poder colaborar en lo que sea posible.


----------



## chiquito1960 (Feb 8, 2017)

Saludos a todos los del grupo
soy Carlos de Uruguay
Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## Gabriel Manzur (Feb 8, 2017)

Hola como estan, soy un viejo forista de aqui q*ue* estuvo desaparecido por un par de largos años, y al intentar ingresar nuevamente me da error... asi q*ue* me registré nuevamente...
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2017)

Quizás el password o quizás la cuenta de correo no existe mas . . .


----------



## sanchezin (Feb 10, 2017)

buenas tardes, mi nombre es ines sanchez, no tengo suficientes conocimientos de electronica pero me gustaria aprender con ustedes si me lo perimten, saludos


----------



## balu (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi..Good Morning!! My name is KSB Menon from India. I am an electronics hobbyist and Radio Ham. Greetings to all.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2017)

balu dijo:


> Hi..Good Morning!! My name is KSB Menon from India. I am an electronics hobbyist and Radio Ham. Greetings to all.





> ¡¡Hola buenos días!! Mi nombre es KSB Menon de la India. Soy aficionado a la electrónica y Radio Ham. Saludos a todos.



Por favor en español 

In Spanish please


----------



## Rufusms (Feb 11, 2017)

Hola , soy Rafa , soy Español y aficionado a la electronica , me gustan los micros , aunque mis conocimientos de programacion son basicos , un saludo a todos y muchas gracias por compartir vuestro tiempo y conocimientos


----------



## Swift (Feb 11, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy Bryan Jimenez soy de Ecuador no tengo muchos conocimientos sobre electrónica pero de poco se va aprendiendo. 
Saludos a todos


----------



## Henry77 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hola a todos los del Foro, mi nombre es Enrique, tengo conocimientos de Electrónica ayudar a solucionar algunos temas y poder aprender a resolver los que pueda necesitar. Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## tecnical (Feb 12, 2017)

Hola a todos es un placer, me llamo Arduino soy de Argentina.
Me dedico a integración de Sistemas.
Especialista en electrónica y otros rubros Centrales Telefónicas, CCTV, Alarmas, Redes de datos, Iluminación inteligente, Música funcional, etc.
Sera un gusto colaborar con las inquietudes del foro.


----------



## dacu211 (Feb 13, 2017)

hola a toda la comunidad de electronica me llamo daniel


----------



## adolen (Feb 13, 2017)

hola amigos mi nombre es Adolfo de Panamá, espero poder servir de alguna manera, pueden visitar me en aertech.jimdo.com/


----------



## javiasas16 (Feb 13, 2017)

Buenas a todos, me llamo Javi y soy de España. Soy informático y estudio mantenimiento electrónico y me registro aquí para aprender por mi cuenta algunas cosillas que me gusta investigar y para poder desarrollar los proyectos que siempre tengo entre manos.


----------



## rockstarrrr (Feb 13, 2017)

Muy buenas tardes a todos, un saludo amigos!

Gracias por las aportaciones y ayuda.


----------



## ronmelrojas (Feb 13, 2017)

hola.muy buenos días a esta prestigiosa comunidad de electrónicos, me alegra mucho haber sido aceptado por ustedes y espero intercambiar experiencias desde Venezuela.
saludos


----------



## programa (Feb 13, 2017)

Gracias por admitirme, soy aficionado a la electrónica y espero aprender de vosotros y ayudar en lo que pueda.


----------



## VersusWorldCo (Feb 14, 2017)

Hola chicos, un saludo soy VersusWorldCo, espero poder ayudar a este gran foro, asi como por recibir ayuda.


----------



## Gicalo (Feb 14, 2017)

Hola muchas gracias por aceptarme, un saludo especial para todos. En lo que pueda colaborar estoy siempre a la orden. Vivo en Tunja ,Colombia.


----------



## norberto casanova (Feb 14, 2017)

hola a todos grcias por integrarme al grupo


----------



## laimagenb (Feb 14, 2017)

Hola comunidad, mi nombre es Claudio de Buenos Aires y soy tecnico en electronica.


----------



## fjarcitox (Feb 14, 2017)

Hola, mi nombre es Juan Manuel, soy de Argentina, y entre a esta pagina porque en alguna ocasión lleve electronica en la escuela, y para ser verdad pues me gusto.
Pero ahora estoy aqui para ver que libro o revistas de electronica me recomiendan, tanto para aprender a conocer los componentes, y para realizar circuitos, mi interes es saber reparar tarjetas electronicas de tv, dvd, drivers o cualquier cosa.
Espero e orienten, saludos.


----------



## Leammarconetto (Feb 15, 2017)

Hola, soy Lean, de Cordoba Argentina, hace tiempo busque info aca, y nunca hice el mensaje de presentacion, asi que heme aquí


----------



## Antonio15 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hola. Soy Antonio. Soy de Pamplona y me encanta la informatica. He aprendido mucho salseando en vuestro Foro. Enhorabuena por vuestro trabajo. Un saludo.


----------



## LOPEZ POLO 123 (Feb 15, 2017)

buenas noches compañeros que participan en este foro soy técnico de electrónica egresado del CESDE, espero contar con su apoyo para seguir adquiriendo mas conocimiento y colaborar con lo que este a mi alcance gracias


----------



## Vitico (Feb 15, 2017)

Hola a todos,me llaman Victor Torres,soy de Honduras C.A.Tengo como entretenimiento la electrónica.Actualmenye vivo de reparar placas electrónica de equipos industriales.
Saludos


----------



## miguel32 (Feb 16, 2017)

Un saludo a todos.

Hola. Soy Miguel y soy un gran aficionado a la robótica.

Actualmente estoy montando un robot que lleva varias placas de Arduino en su interior.
Aunque ya casi estoy fuera del mundo laboral, me sigue encantando todo lo relacionado con la electrónica.


----------



## ovaminino (Feb 16, 2017)

*H*ola *, *mi nombre es *R*amón de *A*rgentina  *, *soy apasionado a la electrónica *, *me dedico a la reparacion de tv y audio  *;* estoy interesado en saber de pedales para guitarra electrica, un abrazo a todos.


----------



## fredy rendon (Feb 16, 2017)

*H*ola *, *me llamo *F*redy *R*endon *, *soy de *M*exico *, *soy ing electronico tengo un taller de reparacion de equipos electronicos


----------



## AlfredoVer (Feb 17, 2017)

Buenas tardes, 

me llamo alfredo valenzuela soy de veracruz, méxico, 

me apasiona la electrónica y estoy para servirles

un gusto saludarlos


----------



## kira k (Feb 17, 2017)

me llamo rodrigo y me gusta la electronica por eso quero comoser mas de ello espero que les pueda ayudar en algo y ayudarme a mi tambien con mas conosimientos


----------



## Daniel 86 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hola a tod@s gente me llamo Daniel y soy de Barcelona, caí en esta web por casualidad cojiendo información, bueno intentándolo jeje y a raíz de ahí caí aquí la cual me va a ir muy bien para mi aprendizaje en el campo de la electronica que nunca me puse en materia ni la estudie y ahora por sucesos de la vida pues me he dado cuenta que me gustaría hacer ciertas cosas con la electrónica al igual que tomar algun curso en un futuro.  bueno un saludo a todos

Hola a tod@s gente me llamo Daniel y soy de Barcelona, caí en esta web por casualidad cojiendo información, bueno intentándolo jeje y a raíz de ahí caí aquí la cual me va a ir muy bien para mi aprendizaje en el campo de la electronica que nunca me puse en materia ni la estudie y ahora por sucesos de la vida pues me he dado cuenta que me gustaría hacer ciertas cosas con la electrónica al igual que tomar algun curso en un futuro.  bueno un saludo a todos


----------



## carlosmiro (Feb 18, 2017)

Hola buenas tardes, mi nombre es Carlos y vivo en Suiza


----------



## jcarsnake (Feb 18, 2017)

Hola a todos! Me llamo Juan Carlos y soy de México. Que tengan un lindo día. Saludos.


----------



## Willie (Feb 19, 2017)

Hola gente, soy Guillermo, sin conocimientos pero cada tanto con la necesidad de fundir estaño.


----------



## edgar vergara fuentes (Feb 19, 2017)

Buen dia para todos. mi nombre es Edgar Vergara, soy de Colombia espero ampliar mis conocimientos con el apoyo de ustedes. cordiales saludos.


----------



## raultv (Feb 19, 2017)

Hola a todos soy Raul de Cadiz, espero aprender con vosotros y a ayudar en lo que pueda


----------



## RacinsTak (Feb 19, 2017)

Hola, saludos desde España, me llamo Diego y tengo 19 años, espero aprender mucho aca y en el futuro poder ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2017)

*.*​ 





*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​








*.*​


----------



## MAIN (Feb 20, 2017)

Hola a todos!, me llamo Luis, soy Venezolano, me gustaría compartir y aprender de ustedes sobre asuntos de electrónica


----------



## Khlandestyno (Feb 20, 2017)

Hola a todos, Mi nombre es Edson, soy de Brasil, Cascavel-PR, Tengo 37 años de edad, trabajando como electricista de automóviles. Estoy estudiando la electrónica y la robótica.


----------



## Domegal13 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hola a Todos nombre es Domenico soy de Venezuela, estoy comenzando con la electronica y espero que este foro me ayude a aprender mucho mas sobre este tema.... Gracias...


----------



## Wilmer2403 (Feb 21, 2017)

Saludos a todos, mi nombre es Wilmer y soy de colombia.


----------



## Sigma110 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hola a todos me llamo Carlos, soy de Ecuador y sigo la carrera de electrónica y espero encontrar ayuda en este foro jajajjaja


----------



## Hector2097 (Feb 23, 2017)

Muy buenas a todos, soy Hector iniciante de la electronica


----------



## electronicaaltruista (Feb 23, 2017)

*H*ola soy de *V*enezuela y busco informarme y aportar a la comunidad!! 

*D*esde ya gracias


----------



## victofer1 (Feb 23, 2017)

*H*ola soy *V*íctor de España y me gusta la electrónica. Espero poder ayudar con algún tema asi como servir de ayuda y ser ayudado.

*U*n saludo


----------



## aguirrej01 (Feb 23, 2017)

Saludos a esta respetable comunidad, permitanme presentarme soy Jesus Aguirre TSU en Electronica y resido en Turmero Edo. Aragua Venezuela, ingrese con la finalidad de aportar y recibir ayudas para las reparaciones y fallas que dia a dia se nos presentan. gracias


----------



## carlosloza (Feb 24, 2017)

*B*uenos dias *, *doy mis saludos a la comunidad estamos en sintonia..


----------



## ELKIKE87 (Feb 24, 2017)

H*o*la buen dia me llamo *E*nrique y soy egresado de la carrera de energias renovables en *M*exico
para ser mas precisos en *M*orelia *M*ichoacan


----------



## salasar (Feb 24, 2017)

*H*ola me llamo Ricardo *S*alas y soy aficionado a la electrónica, si pueden compartir algo conmigo desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## christiansac (Feb 25, 2017)

*H*ola buenos dias a todos 
*C*hristian *A*vilez de *C*erete-*C*ordoba-*C*olombia


----------



## MarceloAB (Feb 25, 2017)

Hola, me llamo Marcelo Bertolotto, soy técnico electrónico y apasionado por la música y el audio. Desde Tablada, Agentina saludos para todos.


----------



## franklinduino (Feb 26, 2017)

mensaje de bienvenida end;


----------



## RamT (Feb 26, 2017)

Hola Me llamo Gerardo Ramses Trejo Soy de Mexico, Estado de Mexico. Estudiante de ing. electronica....


----------



## bsdm0003 (Feb 27, 2017)

Buenas, me llamo José Manuel y soy un apasionado de la electrónica. Desde Madrid, España. Saludos.


----------



## JuanGo (Feb 27, 2017)

Hola, mi nombre es Juan Gonzalez, soy técnico electrónico, desde 1981, me retire por problemas de salud, pero quiero recuperar tiempo perdido y estar al día, esto lo tomo ya como un hobby... 
Aquí estaré para cualquier duda, siempre y cuando este en mis conocimiento.
Gracias por aceptarme!


----------



## Sunday (Feb 27, 2017)

Me llamo Domingo, tengo 32 años y trabajo de Mantenimiento en una Escuela, que no puedo ni me dejan poder estudiar a la ves que trabajo, el horario es incompatible. 
Estoy aprendiendo electrónica por mi cuenta y llevo unas semanas escasas leyendo sobre los componentes. Quiero empezar por la iluminación con led´s y tengo nociones de Electrícidad, espero poder aprender y apoyar en este foro.

Muchas gracias amigos.


----------



## Musmy (Feb 27, 2017)

Hola me llamo Fernando, soy de Argentina y me interesa la electrónica. Tengo nociones básicas así que espero me pueda nutrir de todos ustedes...

Saludos!!!


----------



## WalterMo7 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hola a todos! Soy Walter de Argentina loco del Diseño de todo tipo.


----------



## carmelo182 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hola amigos ,soy de Cadiz España,me gusta chapucear y aprender todo lo posible,espero ser de ayuda y viceversa, saludos


----------



## JONNY GARCIA (Feb 28, 2017)

Hola comunidad me llamo Jonny Garcia, de Venezuela, para estar en actualidad y aprender de todo y dar mi aporte, gracias


----------



## JuanZQ (Feb 28, 2017)

Buenos dias, mi nombre es Juan Fernando, soy de colombia, estudio ingenieria Mecatrónica


----------



## casuca22 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hola, me llamo Carlos Suarez , soy de Colombia (Cesar, Bosconia) y me gusta la electrónica, en este foro he encontrado un montón de proyectos útiles de los cuales he realizado algunos con éxito... gracias a este foro he podido incrementar mis conocimientos en la electrónica......


----------



## clasteriana (Feb 28, 2017)

Hola amigos. soy de Argentina. soy amateur en esto de la electronica, pero me gusta mucho. mi profesion es docente. espero poder aprender aqui.


----------



## ReyHern (Mar 1, 2017)

Hola soy Reynaldo y espero que me ayuden en algunas dudas y de igual forma aportar algo a la comunidad
Saludos


----------



## Naufrago (Mar 1, 2017)

Hola, me llamo Valdo, soy un apasionado de la electrónica. Desde Lima, espero aprender mucho mas con ustedes y aportar en lo aprendido. 
Saludos.


----------



## ojimenez (Mar 1, 2017)

Hola soy cubano y gran aficionado a los temas de electrónica general.


----------



## jossev (Mar 1, 2017)

Hola, mi nombre es: Miguel, desdes Republica Dominicana.


----------



## laratronic (Mar 1, 2017)

¡ Saludos a todos los técnicos electrónicos de Venezuela y del mundo ! 
Mi nombre es Argenis soy de Venezuela me gusta la electrónica y los proyectos, espero que podamos compartir ideas proyectos y anécdotas de técnicos saludos a todos.


----------



## cheo65 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Jose, soy de Valencia, Venezuela soy Tecnico Electronico e Ingeniero en Potencia, espero aprender mucho de ustedes y que mi experiencia sirva de apoyo en la resolucion de algunos problemas. Saludos.


----------



## exgar rolando (Mar 1, 2017)

Hola amigos del foro, mi nombre es Rolando Exgar Martinez soy mecánico industrial jubilado y mi gran pasión es la electrónica tengo un taller de reparación de tv. y espero aprender mucho de todos ustedes vivo en El Salvador. Saludos


----------



## JoanG (Mar 2, 2017)

Hola A todos, Soy Joan Guzmán, de Valencia (España). Hace mucho tiempo que me gusta la electrónica però ha sido ahora cuando me he decidido por trastear con circuitos y componentes. estoy aprendiendo algo de programación para hacer más útil el Arduino.


----------



## LucianoAC (Mar 2, 2017)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Luciano Abarca, soy de Santiago de Chile. Como llevo muy poco tiempo metido en el mundo de la electrónica, vengo con la intención de querer aprender y compartir temas asociados a ella.


----------



## flechadornocturno93 (Mar 2, 2017)

¡Saludos camaradas!

Mi nombre es Ruben.

Curioso de los circuitos y las chispas. Me gusta aprender el uso de los micros, integrados y sus aplicaciones en áreas más comunes de la vida diaria.

Y si en algo puedo ayudarles, haganmelo saber.

Saludos desde la Tierra del Maíz.


----------



## Juan Trillo (Mar 2, 2017)

Mi nombre es Juan Trillo y soy de Sevilla, España. Tengo 61 años y estoy jubilado. Trabajé como radiotelegrafista durante 16 años, a veces embarcado, a veces en estaciones radio en tierra. Siempre me gustó más la electrónica, aunque sin perder de vista el morse, claro, pues era lo principal. Digamos que yo soy de la época de los dinosaurios, jejeje. Cuando empecé podíamos imaginar los electrones moviéndose a través de las resistencias de carbón y cómo salían del cátodo del diodo, triodo, tetrodo o pentodo, hacia la placa, atravesando las distintas rejillas. Llegaron los circuitos impresos y, con ellos, los transistores pnp y npn, etc. Llegaron las puertas, las tecnologías mos, fet, mosfet, los amplificadores operacionales, etc., etc., etc. y, para mi gusto, se perdió el romanticismo. Ya no se podía visualizar ni razonar como al principio. De hecho, a nadie le importaba ya lo que había dentro de la cucaracha (chip). Lo importante era lo que entraba y lo que salía, la impedancia de entrada y la de salida, el factor de amplificación, etc. Cada vez era más complicado reparar. del simple soldador, tuvimos que pasar a la estación de soldadura. Después, las tarjetas ya eran hasta de 5 pistas (capas) y venían protegidas en un baño de resina que hacía imposible toda reparación, y más, en alta mar. Ante los eventuales fallos de los equipos, averiguábamos que tarjeta o bloque fallaba, íbamos al almacén de repuestos y sustituíamos la tarjeta averiada por una nueva. Al final, los equipos eran redundantes y un piloto te decía que su tarjeta correspondiente estaba fallando y había que cambiarla,  pero, con tranquilidad, jeje, que para eso había una segunda tarjeta, la redundante, funcionando en lugar de la averiada.
Y, bueno, esa ha sido mi vida profesional, en lo que a la electrónica se refiere.
Que ¿Cuáles son mis aficiones? Pues leo algo, paseo mucho, alguna buena película, buena música (=flamenco, aunque no le hago asco al jazz, el tango argentino, los corridos mexicanos, etc.) y charlar con los amigos, con una copita de vino/vaso de cerveza en una mano y un pincho en la otra.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2017)

Bienvenido !

Eres tu el de ? :


----------



## ormontiel (Mar 2, 2017)

Hola. Les escribe Oswaldo Montiel y he aprendido mucho de ustedes.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## lanserc83 (Mar 2, 2017)

Buenas, soy Sergio de Argentina, me uní porque empecé a estudiar electrónica y también pretendo experimentar por mi cuenta con algunos aparatos que tengo en casa. Siendo tan novato espero obtener de su excelente ayuda. De antemano gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## gorrondatxe (Mar 3, 2017)

Hola a todos!
Soy Patxi y me registré en este foro porque estoy queriendo hacer una goto para mi telescopio y mis conocimientos sobre cómo manipular los chips son nulos. Espero aprender con vosotros. Muchas gracias.


----------



## dorcris (Mar 3, 2017)

Buenas foro, me presento, soy Cristian, estudié ing. en electricidad en potencia, pero ahora trabajo en electrónica, siempre me ha gustado la electrónica, mi reciente trabajo fue implementar un edificio completo con nodos inalambricos de sensores de medición de distintas variables para eficiencia energética en edificaciones, use módulos arduinos para recibir los datos de sensores y a través de módulos inalambricos xbee para comunicarlos...
Espero ayudar con lo que sé, y también espero me puedan ayudar con otros proyectos que estoy desarrollando.

Saludos!!!


----------



## GTTDI (Mar 3, 2017)

Buenas a todos me llamo Pablo tengo 22años y estudio ingenieria mecanica. no se mucho de electronica pero para aprender estoy aqui. 

un saludo a todos!!!


----------



## Juan Trillo (Mar 3, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bienvenido !
> 
> Eres tu el de ? :
> 
> ...



 Bueno, ese era farero, yo sería más bien el bando contrario, pero en la Armada Española, jejeje. De todos modos, expresa muy bien la socarronería gallega y sé de que hablo, la mitad de mi familia es gallega. Tienen auténtico arte en ello.


----------



## aftgm (Mar 3, 2017)

Hola amigos, me llamo Antonio, tengo 52 años y ahora me ha dado por estudiar electrónica.

Este me parece un buen sitio para hacer amigos y aprender. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## JuanCruzB (Mar 4, 2017)

Hola buenas tardes, soy Juan Cruz de Buenos Aires, Argentina. 
Ojalá pueda aprender de los que saben, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## xxxxxx (Mar 4, 2017)

Hola amigos, me llamo xxxxxx y se me olvidó la contraseña y regístrome de nuevo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 4, 2017)

xxxxxx dijo:


> Hola amigos, me llamo xxxxxx y se me olvidó la contraseña y regístrome de nuevo.


! Hola Don "ja1me"   !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bienvenido !
> 
> Eres tu el de ? :
> 
> ...



! Sinplesmente inacreditable       !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## josefran36 (Mar 4, 2017)

Hola a todos mi nombre es José Francisco, soy de Venezuela y soy relativamente nuevo en el mundo de la electrónica por lo que espero poder aprender mucho acá y también desde mi nivel de conocimiento poder aportar. muchas gracias .


----------



## eusevillana (Mar 5, 2017)

Buenas noches a todos; gracias por admitirme en el foro. Un saludo


----------



## Jescbitcoin (Mar 5, 2017)

Mi Nombres es Jesus y vivo en Aguascalientes, Mexico.


----------



## wasausky (Mar 6, 2017)

Hola me llamo Max estoy en el area de programacion y de sistemas embebidos de antemano gracias por los aportes hacia este foro


----------



## MarcoAurelio2017 (Mar 7, 2017)

Saludos cordiales desde Cagua Venezuela.
Marco Aurelio


----------



## SMC (Mar 7, 2017)

Hola a todos, me presento, me llamo Wenceslao, y vivo en Canarias
Me ha encantado lo que he visto en el foro, a ver si uo puedo aportar tambien algo
venga un saludo


----------



## portillero (Mar 7, 2017)

Buenas tardes, me llamo Jose Manuel vivo en España y me entusiasma bastante el mundillo de la electronica


----------



## luchitooo (Mar 7, 2017)

Hola buenas, me llamo Luciano Sanchez y vivo en Argentina.
Estuve buscando mucho un foro de electrónica y me he encontrado con este, espero poder ayudar con mis conocimientos y llevarme bien con ustedes.
Soy estudiante de Técnico Electrónico Electricista de Nivel Superior de ultimo año de secundaria, cualquier pregunta estoy a su disposición.


----------



## Vladi421 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hola, espero se encuentren bien, mi nombre es Vladimir soy de México, estudio electrónica y telecomunicaciones y tengo 19 años, me alegra haber entrado a éste foro, y pues cualquier cosa en que pueda ayudarlos lo haré, saludos


----------



## wal12347 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hola amigos,soy de Argentina,Lomas del Mirador,Bs. As. apasionado de la electronica pero medio torpe para usar el foro,asi que tenganme paciencia,saludos para todos


----------



## Dieguin1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hola soy Diego, y soy aprendiz de electrónica, es mi pasatiempo favorito porque mi profesión es totalmente distinta a la electrónica, y me gusta investigar y practicar con proyectos electrónicos espero recibir ayuda y orientacion de algun usuario cuando se me presente algun problema


----------



## Maste (Mar 7, 2017)

Saludos me llamo Carlos Ventura, soy de Venezuela y soy estudiante de Ing. Electronica. Me ha gustado mucho el foro espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda para aportar de la misma forma que me ha ayudado.


----------



## electronicahmd (Mar 8, 2017)

Hola Saludos desde Cordoba - Argentina
Hernán


----------



## diodo208 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hola me llamo Pablo, soy estudiante de la carrera de tecnico electronico universitario, en la unsa.

Me recibi de una escuela tecnica, como tecnico electronico. quisiera estudiar ing. electronica o biomedicina.

actualmente trabajo en una empresa de reparacion, venta de equipos e insumos para laboratorios bioquimicos.


----------



## ppersoglia (Mar 8, 2017)

Buenas a todos como están son nuevo en el grupo escribiendo, fascinado por la electrónica y la programación de micro controladores. un gran saludos a todos


----------



## JSALGUERO (Mar 8, 2017)

Buenas a toda la comunidad, me llamo Jose Reinaldo, soy de Argentina un aficionado a la electrónica. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Franz24 (Mar 10, 2017)

Un saludo a toda la comunidad Foros de Electronica, mi nombre es Francisco tecnico en electronica y pues soy nuevo en el foro, espero poder aportar con un granito de arena sobre el tema incondicionalmente.


----------



## lopez25 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hola, mi nombre es: Miguel, desde España.
 Saludos


----------



## flash2017 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hola mi nombre es Alfredo aficionado a la Electronica, desde Argentina !!Saludos ¡¡


----------



## elvis1973 (Mar 11, 2017)

Saludos desde Chile, agradecido de pertenecer  a su foro, siempre hay cosas de interés que me han ayudado


----------



## jhopitan (Mar 11, 2017)

Hola, mi nombre es Jhonatan Hdz estudiante de ingeniería eléctrica.
De vez en cuando saco un tiempo para aprender a reparar mis propios trastos!


----------



## hperez7 (Mar 11, 2017)

Q*ue* tal colegas me llamo Héctor, oriundo de México, soy técnico en electrónica. La electrónica es uno de mis pasatiempos entre otras cosas, un placer conocerles espero podernos apoyar con algunos de estos temas aquí presentados. Gracias.


----------



## CarlosML (Mar 12, 2017)

Buenas a todos! Me llamo Carlos y estudio Ingeniería Informática. Desde hace poco he empezado a tener cierto gusto por trastear aunque desde hace mucho he tenido ganas de ello.


----------



## sblanco80 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hola a todos me llamo Sergio, llevo unos años registrado en este gran grupo, soy técnico de sistemas electrotécnicos automatizados desde el año pasado, pero un gran curioso de temas de electrónica y reparaciones, espero aprender mucho de ustedes y aportar en lo que pueda, un gran abrazo para todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2017)

*.*






*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *









*.*​


----------



## mrah95 (Mar 12, 2017)

Buenas a todos,

Soy un estudiante de ingeniería apasionado por todo su mundo, desde la mecánica hasta la electrónica.

Muchísimas gracias a todos por formar este gran foro


----------



## oriolcf (Mar 12, 2017)

Mensaje de presentación:
Hola,me llamo Oriol ya he cumplido los 61 ,soy médico , en Barcelona, y siempre me ha interesado todo el mundo de la electrónica, actualmente estoy empezando,a ratos libres ,a intentar comprender mejor el tema de las antiguas radios a válvulas que encuentro muy interesante , y a intentar hacer funcionar alguna que tengo de los años 40
Atentamente


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 13, 2017)

Hola todos, me llamo Mouse y estoy interesado en la electronica asi que busque foros de electronica y aqui estoy utilizando un sitio en internet, con ganas de compartir y ayudar!! aunque no tenga mucho que compartir! pero ya ire aprendiendo, suerte!


----------



## lucio1 (Mar 13, 2017)

Buenas, me llamo Lucio, tengo 48 años, trabajo en Citroen como técnico, si puedo ayudar en algo aquí estoy.
Saludos a todos


----------



## cesardr (Mar 13, 2017)

Hola a todos, me llamo Cesar tengo 16 años y acabo de empezar en la electronica como hace unos 3 meses, espero aprender mucho


----------



## jandrescster (Mar 13, 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos electrónicos, espero recibir vuestros consejos gentilmente. Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 14, 2017)

¡Hola Chicos!, bienvenidos a esta gran comunidad, siéntanse en familia.

Un saludo.


----------



## valmir (Mar 14, 2017)

Olá, meu nome é Valmir (  Brasil) espero aprender mais por aqui.
Grato!


----------



## lacha26 (Mar 14, 2017)

Buen día, me pueden llamar vivis, soy de mexico, ingrese a este post desde el 2011 pero apenas estoy reiniciando actividad.

Espero poder aprender mucho y de igual manera ayudarlos con mi poco conocimiento.
Un saludo!


----------



## coelectron (Mar 15, 2017)

Hola a todos soy Cosme, me dedico a la electronica de muy chico, me registre en este foro para aprender y poder ayudar en lo que pueda, saludos.


----------



## ssouto (Mar 16, 2017)

Hola soy Sergio Souto de Argentina, hace mucho que via algo de electronica y ahora quería refrescar conocimientos para compartir con mis alumnos de electricidad (trafos y  motores de CC monofásicos)


----------



## El Simio Navegante (Mar 16, 2017)

Hola a toda la comunidad! Soy un jubilado al que siempre le ha gustado la electrònica y creo que participando del grupo tendrè oportunidad de aprender algo nuevo.
Vivo en Buenos Aires, me gusta navegar, he sido radioaficionado durante muchos años y deseo experimentar con las ayudas de navegaciòn, gps, recepciòn de AIS, etc. Saludos


----------



## koshiro (Mar 16, 2017)

Hola Soy Victor.

Amo la electrónica y me gustaría aprender más de este hermoso foro que tanto me a ayudado.

Espero con el paso del tiempo ser de ayuda para muchos otros.

Saludos.


----------



## okaudio (Mar 16, 2017)

Hola, soy Héctor de Sinaloa, soy principiante y espero aprender mucho de todos por acá.


----------



## blakeors (Mar 16, 2017)

Hola, soy Paco de Valencia. Tengo algunos conocimientos de electrónica aunque aún no me aclaro mucho 
Espero ser de ayuda, un saludo!


----------



## Guti Guitar (Mar 16, 2017)

Hola. Soy Rafael Gutiérrez, vegeto en Córdoba (España), y me interesa Foros de Electrónica por ampliar conocimientos.
Si en algún tema pudiera aportar algo, lo haré. Mientras procuraré aprender.
Saludos a toda la comunidad.


----------



## maliayo (Mar 17, 2017)

Hola. Soy Jose, desde Asturias. Encantado de estar por aquí, a ver si aprendo algo, que falta me hace


----------



## orait (Mar 17, 2017)

Hola buenas, me llamo Aitor ,  quiero ponerme al dia y seguir aprendiendo.


----------



## rasual (Mar 18, 2017)

Buenos dias, al todo el grupo mi nombre es Ramón, siempre me ha gustado la electronica a mis 16 años ya  me monte mi primer equipo de radioaficionado, y desde entonces siempre he ido siguiendo este campo, ahora que me he jubilado, tengo todo el tiempo libre a dedicarme a lo que me gusta que es la electronica, ponerme al dia ya que si no lo sigues de cerca quedas desactualizado rapidamente, me gusta este foro por los tutoriales y por la diversidad de temas que hay, muchas gracias espero aprender de ellos y en un futuro tambien poder aportar conocimentos.


----------



## anthony flavio (Mar 19, 2017)

Hola, a todo el grupo... me llamo Flavio Anthony, saludos!!!


----------



## Franki63 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hola buenas noches, soy Franki, estoy iniciándome en este mundillo de la electrónica por mi cuenta, aunque no tengo muchos conocimientos espero aprender mucho de todos vosotros que seguro conocéis mucho más que yo. Lo cierto es que me he enganchado a la electrónica y estoy intentando hacer mis primeros pinitos, y claro surgen muchas dudas, es por lo que he decidido registrarme en esta comunidad, siempre es bueno compartir conocimientos, yo espero hacerlo a medida que vaya aprendiendo, muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## victormax (Mar 19, 2017)

Hola a todos, me llamo Víctor y y he llegado a este foro gracias a mis numerosas dudas con la electrónica, soy muy novato en este mundo, pero me apasiona.
Saludos a todos y al lio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2017)

*.*






*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *









*.*​


----------



## nahuelx31 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hola, me llamo Nahuel y soy estudiante de ingenieria mecatronica.


----------



## Burand (Mar 20, 2017)

Hola amigos, soy de Puerto Boyaca Colombia.


----------



## nicolascc (Mar 20, 2017)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Nicolás c. y también metidos en el fabuloso mundo de la electrónica


----------



## myfreelog (Mar 21, 2017)

Hola a todos Soy Paco, me encanta la electrónica aunque apenas estoy aprendiendo.


----------



## Electromedicina SP (Mar 21, 2017)

Buenas Comunidad, Trabajamos en electromedicina. Saludos a todos


----------



## joletopo (Mar 21, 2017)

Buenas comunidad, trabajo de ingeniero electronica en Malaga. Saludos!


----------



## Rafasolher (Mar 21, 2017)

Saludos para todos los participantes! Me llamo Rafael y soy Técnico en electrónica con el deseo de aprender mucho más sobre esta área del conocimiento y también en lo que me sea posible ayudar a quien lo necesite.

Gracias por permitirme integrarme a Forosdeelectrónica!


----------



## ubico (Mar 22, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy estudiante de ultimo año del grado de teleco y me llamo Jose, espero poder ayudar y colaborar. Saludos a todos


----------



## kablematic (Mar 22, 2017)

Saludos a la muchachada  soy un aficionado y enamorado de la electronica y es por eso que estoy por estos pagos viendo y degustando  todos los sabrosos comentarios que se vierten aqui ,un calido abrazo y saludos a los integrantes de esta  comunidad.


----------



## pdinuzzo51 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hola a todos me llamo Pablo,soy técnico electrónico,me dedico a las reparaciones y el audio es una de mis debilidades,les dejo saludos a todos ustedes.


----------



## jsar (Mar 23, 2017)

Hola me llamo Jsar, me gusta la electronica y lo relacionado a ella, como la programación y esas cosas jeje.
Quiero compartir todos mis conocimiento y seguir aprendiendo de esto que es todo un mundo!!!
Bueno amigos les deseo que en todo tiempo estén disfrutando lo que sea que estén haciendo...
saludos


----------



## Rafasolher (Mar 23, 2017)

¡ Buen día para todos ! Alguien en el foro tiene experiencia en la reparación de teléfonos monederos, más específicamente en el modelo* Elcotel G4000R*? He estado tratando de obtener el o los diagramas de los módulos que componen esta unidad pero por ningún lado los puedo localizar y por lo tanto se me dificulta más hacer una reparación adecuada.Agradeceré mucho si alguien me puede ayudar con esto.


----------



## RayWu (Mar 23, 2017)

Hola a todos, saludos a toda la comunidad de electrónicas, mi nombre es Ray, soy de Venezuela, soy aficionado y amante de la electrónica, me fascina el movimiento maker, software libre y la electrónica digital, actualmente estudio Ingeniería electrónica...

Gracias por permitirme ser parte de esta comunidad,  espero aprender mucho de cada uno de ustedes...


----------



## GabrielGF (Mar 23, 2017)

Hola a todos. Gracias por recibirme. Soy Gabriel de Argentina y estudié Técnico en Electrónica.


----------



## chimin (Mar 23, 2017)

Saludos para todos los participantes!


----------



## mrlat (Mar 23, 2017)

Un saludo para todos desde Colombia, agradecido por este tipo de foros.    
Espero poder ayudar... y bueno, pues dispuesto a aprender.


----------



## faviopereyra (Mar 24, 2017)

Hola Grupo, gracias por la bienvenida!!!
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Porschelito (Mar 25, 2017)

Buenos días:
Mi nombre es José y vivo en Málaga (España).
Estudié Electrónica de equipos informáticos hace más de 20 años y por circunstancias de la vida, apenas he trabajado en nada relacionado directamente con la electrónica, así que mis aportaciones en este foro dudo que sean de interés...
El motivo de mi entrada, es aprender y más concretamente lo que me ha traído hasta vosotros es el intentar hacer un inversor y me explico:
Necesito cambiar los valores de resistencia del aforador del depósito de un coche, pero no estoy seguro de el apartado en el que hacer la consulta...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## vmlarat (Mar 25, 2017)

Que tal grupo Mi nombre es Víctor. Espero que esta experiencia esté cargada de mucha retroalimentación para ayudar y aprender cosas nuevas.

Saludos


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 25, 2017)

@porchelito: Simplementa pregunta así te podemos ayudar, quizá! Cualquier respuesta honesta y respetuosa es bien venida! Ademas hay un sencillo método: Has experimentos que se te ocurran y ya vas por el sendero correcto!


----------



## gciocca (Mar 25, 2017)

Hoal  a todos, mi nombre es Guillermo y soy entusiasta de la electrónica y la informatica, gracias por aceptarme en el foro.


----------



## Carlosd36 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hola a todos , gracias por la bienvenida , soy Carlos Huaman


----------



## hugo2014 (Mar 27, 2017)

Buenas noches, colegas, me llaman Hugo, hace 30 años soy tecnico.
Siempre al servicio del cliente y nunca dejando de aprender


----------



## cuadra (Mar 27, 2017)

Buenas noches colegas soy cuadra ya rato que me gradué en electrónica,y siempre me ha gustado irme actualizando y me ha llamado mucho la atención este foro y les agradezco el que me hayan permitido pertenecer a el..muchas gracias..


----------



## RAFAPEMO (Mar 28, 2017)

Buenas tardes, me llamo Rafa y me gusta mucho el mundo de la electrónica ademas de interesarme, gracias por dejarme pertenecer a este foro.


----------



## anrubiof (Mar 28, 2017)

Muy buenas, me llamo Ángel y soy estudiante de electrónica. Me interesa todo lo relacionado con est y creo que este foro es una buena forma de aprender más. Gracias!


----------



## cesart050892 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hola a todos, Mi nombre es Cesar 
soy tecnico electronico de profesion
especializado en fuentes conmutadas
espero podamos compartirnos
un enorme conocimiento.


----------



## estebanborgaro (Mar 29, 2017)

Hola a todos, primero que nada soy nuevo en este foro
Mi nombre es Esteban Borgaro.
Tengo 18 años, soy recién egresado de bachillerato como técnico electrónico (comercial e industrial aplicados a la automatizacion (domótica, control industrial,etc)) además de aprendiz de programación en lenguajes de alto nivel y nivel intermedio en lenguajes de bajo nivel (ensamblador, basic, c)

Miembro de un club de robotica, con conocimientos mecanicos. estoy en la electronica comercial desde los 12 años debido a mi secundaria tecnica, me gusta diseñar e innovar circuitos, mi meta es crear circuitos de alta calidad, y de precision industrial, con componentes de uso simple y donarlos a escuelas o personas con otros proyectos.


----------



## serviciosmirage (Mar 29, 2017)

Hola.. Soy Wilbert, estoy a la orden para cualquier consulta relacionada con sistemas de control de Aires Acondicionados... y espero también puedan apoyarme..


----------



## fer19 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hola soy Fernando! soy electromecanico, pero me gusta la electronica, tengo un par de pequeños proyectos, espero que me pueden enseñar un poco.


----------



## CHM (Mar 30, 2017)

Hola me llamo Pedro, me interesa la electronica y tambien tengo un par de proyectos que los quiero pulir


----------



## nelson924 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hola que tal , mi nombre es Nelson , soy de Buenoz Aires Ezeiza.
Estudié electrónica en el secundario, y por esas vueltas de la vida , cambio de trabajo y demas , 
me estoy dedicando a la inyeccion electronica.
Así que nuevamente tratando de empezar y recordar cosas con proyectos con el tema Arduino y Raspberry


----------



## MAGNUS (Mar 30, 2017)

Hola a Todos.
Soy Héctor, desde Mexico.
De chico jugaba con electrónica, después la vida me llevo a otra cosa, 
Estoy retomando, estudio los fines de semana Electronica, me apasionan los buenos amplificadores de HI FI, la informática, la mecánica.


----------



## Cerbumota (Mar 30, 2017)

Muy buenas.
Muchos saludos desde Pamplona, España. Soy José Ignacio. De carrera, ingeniero técnico industrial por la especialidad de eléctrica. De trabajo, técnico de sistemas mainframe. Y de afición, chapuzas integral...
Siempre me ha gustado la electrónica, a pesar de haber tenido tan sólo una asignatura en la carrera. Ahora, me apetece retomar el tema y quiero empezar a recordar y aplicar lo que aprendí de ello. Pero necesito mucha ayuda, y voy a buscarla con vosotros.
Muchas gracias. Y un saludo.


----------



## leunam2004 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hola a todos. Saludos desde México. Soy Ingeniero en Electrónica deseoso de compartir experiencias con la gente del Foro.


----------



## Razor199 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hola , soy un aficionado a la electronica , espero poder ayudarlos de mi conocimiento y experiencia


----------



## staper (Mar 31, 2017)

Saludos
México
IPN 
Upiita


----------



## josesardi (Mar 31, 2017)

Saludos a todos por aca...! desde Panama


----------



## Barra523 (Abr 2, 2017)

Gracias gente por aceptarme, Soy de Pilar, Buenos Aires, Argentina, estoy interesado en aprender electronica, espero tambien ser util y compartir con todos ustedes.


----------



## Ramiro Victoria (Abr 2, 2017)

Desde Colombia, un saludo para todos los participantes de este foro. Estoy interesado en todo lo relacionado con los microcontroladores PIC. Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Davidleo (Abr 2, 2017)

Un saludo desde Oviedo, España.


----------



## mariomont (Abr 2, 2017)

Un saludo desde Mexico


----------



## pipe01 (Abr 2, 2017)

Hola un saludo y gracias por la bienvenida


----------



## cesar48 (Abr 2, 2017)

Hola, saludos a todos, les escribo desde Venezuela. Muy agradecido por la receptividad. He hecho un paseo por algunas de sus publicaciones y veo que tocan temas muy variados , interesantes y de actualidad en lo que a electronica se refiere, con un intercambio de informacion muy fluido y ameno. Felicitaciones.

Cesar 48


----------



## lechagua (Abr 2, 2017)

Hola, soy el pello y me dedico a la pesca. me gustaria aprender un poco de electricidad y electronica, tengo una lanchita donde trabajo y siempre me da problemas de electricidad. tambien quiero aprender hacer una radio para la comunidad. me regalaron una pero tiene poca distancia como 200 metros. Saludos a todos


----------



## Jojolines40 (Abr 3, 2017)

Hola encantado de conocerlos, veo que la comunidad ya tiene un tiempo funcionando y tocan temas muy interesantes, fue una suerte haberlos encontrado.
 Soy recién un novato pero tengo intenciones de aprender mucho más aquí.
Saludos desde la ciudad de la furia, Buenos Aires.


----------



## JaviMerino93 (Abr 3, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy Javi!!


----------



## Lino de Castro (Abr 3, 2017)

Hola, saludos a todos, les escribo desde ciudad de Maputo-Mozambique. Muy agradecido por la receptividad.


----------



## tentador (Abr 3, 2017)

Un Saludo cordial y reciban felicitación por este espacio.


----------



## Juanhtcp (Abr 4, 2017)

Hola desde España, espero aprender con vuestra ayuda!!


----------



## carlos sandoval (Abr 4, 2017)

Hola compañeros soy Carlos Sandoval tecnico, en electrónica, soy de México, es un gusto presentarme en la comunidad, y espero  colaborar en lo que se pueda.


----------



## Reyman (Abr 4, 2017)

Hola , gracias por la bienvenida y por sus grandes aportes


----------



## Woxterrick (Abr 5, 2017)

Muy buenas, 
me da la impresión de que un foro de electrónica será una herramienta útil.
Que tengáis muy buen día.


----------



## Gibba Otto (Abr 5, 2017)

Hola a todos!
Espero que desde ya, podremos compartir conocimientos para un fin único.


----------



## aleatorius (Abr 5, 2017)

Hola, soy Aleatorius, me gusta mucho lo que es electrónica, así que me uní a este foro, ya que vi algunos post que me han interesado mucho. Gracias por aceptarme. Saludos


----------



## mrugna (Abr 5, 2017)

Hola soy mrugna me gusta la electrónica me uní al foro para sacar algunas dudas con un equipo que estoy intentando reparar gracias por aceptarme saludos


----------



## jverduzcowmx (Abr 5, 2017)

Buenas Tardes:

Un saludo desde Ciudad de México. Gracias por aceptar mi solicitud de entrar al foro.

Saludos,
Jesús Verduzco


----------



## Pablofcb (Abr 5, 2017)

Hola soy Pablo saludos y gracias por aceptarme en su grupo


----------



## electrofain (Abr 5, 2017)

Hola como están , gracias por aceptarme en su foro de electrónica , saludos a todos y espero compartir y que me compartan abrazo.


----------



## jucepebe (Abr 5, 2017)

Hola saludos a todos, soy Julio, gracias por aceptarme, desde venezuela,


----------



## DrMonster (Abr 6, 2017)

Saludos colegas , me gusta mucho la electronica y a eso me dedico, empiezo con un pequeño tallercito, gracias a todos , saludos


----------



## norberto1984 (Abr 6, 2017)

Hola para todos , soy Norberto Pellicer ,  espero compartir muchos temas y que compartan conmigo.
Saludos


----------



## tomassosaoconnor (Abr 6, 2017)

Hola a todos! Soy Tomás, estudiante de electrónica del ITS Villada, actualmente tengo 16 años. Vengo acá para aprender todo lo que me sea útil! Un saludo desde Córdoba, Argentina


----------



## G4L1L30 (Abr 6, 2017)

Hola soy Estudiante de Ingeniería de Electrónica y estoy aqui para compartir lo que se, gracias


----------



## cervecero96 (Abr 7, 2017)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Alberto, soy de Caseros Pcia BsAs y mi hobby es la electrónica antigua. Trabajé en Acoustech y en Noblex, luego me dediqué a la rama eléctrica hasta la actualidad.
Gracias por aceptarme en vuestro foro.
Saludos


----------



## michael20155 (Abr 7, 2017)

Hola Amigo, Mi Nombre es: Michael, soy estudiante de la carrera Ing. electronica de 4 año, y estamos aqui para compartir informacion de los problemas que se presentan dia a dia en las reparaciones de todo equipo electronico..

Saludos


----------



## john velandia (Abr 8, 2017)

Buenos dias, mi nombre John Velandia, estudiante de Ingenieria Industrial, me gustaria tener apoyo sobre fisica electronica.


----------



## MONTS125 (Abr 8, 2017)

Me llamo Manolo y soy de Sevilla, gracias por permitirme entrar, estoy aqui para aprender cada dia un poquito mas.
Saludos


----------



## Reyesch (Abr 8, 2017)

Buenas noches, gracias por la bienvenida, muy contento por pertenecer a este prestigioso Foro de Electronica


----------



## Mariano Strada (Abr 8, 2017)

Hola amigos Mi nombre es Mariano, es un gusto que me reciban en este FORO, estoy contento de pertenecer a este grupo tan privilegiado. Muchos éxitos a todos. !!!Graaaaacias!!!!!


----------



## Jose Ernesto Amoros (Abr 9, 2017)

Hola amigos soy José Amorós y estoy contento de ser admitido en este foro, espero poder compartir conocimientos sobre electrónica en donde llevo muchos años trabajando,espero poder ser ùtil. Un saludo a todos


----------



## deivi lagos (Abr 9, 2017)

Hola saludos a todos, soy Deivi, gracias por aceptarme, desde Chile,


----------



## ckuochang (Abr 9, 2017)

Hola me llamo Constantino, Ingeniero industrial llevo 10 anos en la industria de produccion de tarjetas electronicas. Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## SPIDER23 (Abr 10, 2017)

Estimados, buenas tardes
Me llamo Victor , y les agradezco por aceptarme en el foro, soy de Argentina, aeromodelista y entusiasta de la electrónica relacionada con el Modelismo RC.


----------



## Humberto Salinas Arizpe (Abr 10, 2017)

Me llamo Humberto, soy de Monterrey, México.  Soy aficionado a la electrónica.
Construí un amplificador con Tda2030 que vienen en Youtuve, pero sin señal me produce un zumbido o ruido como de 60 ciclos, la fuente de voltaje puede generar esa variación ?.


----------



## astur checha (Abr 10, 2017)

Hola pensé que ya me había presentado, ya que es lo primero que hago cuando me registro en un foro,  imagino que se me ha pasado ya que  me sale el aviso .
Un saludo a todos desde Asturias, y gracias por todo lo que aportáis a nuestra comunidad.


----------



## D1Balzer (Abr 10, 2017)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Hugo, Saludos desde Venezuela Caracas.


----------



## jhonylopez (Abr 10, 2017)

Hola , mi nombre esJjhony, espero aprender con ustedes y compartir experiencias y consolidar mas el conocimiento,, saludos desde Peru


----------



## RODOLFOPIC2014 (Abr 11, 2017)

Hola soy Rodo de Lima Perú, gracias por la aceptación, espero aprender y compartir un poco mas


----------



## Mr Flac (Abr 11, 2017)

Hola mi nombre es Jorge y soy muy nuevo en esto de la electronica de hecho no sé nada 
mas sin embargo me llama mucho la atención, espero poder apoyar a la gente en este foro y que también me apoyen para que sea un lugar activo y donde todos aprendamos. 
Saludos


----------



## javier401 (Abr 11, 2017)

Saludos a toda la gente de ésta espectacular página


----------



## Ohzaru (Abr 12, 2017)

Hola buenos dias a todos. mi nombre es Ruben soy de Buenos Aires Argentina.
estoy empezando con electronica y me esta aydando mucho leer el foro.


----------



## AvisponRock (Abr 12, 2017)

Hola que tal amigos. Desde Caldera, Chile les dejo mis saludos!


----------



## atodogas007 (Abr 12, 2017)

Hola

Soy Roberto, gracias por aceptarme, saludos desde Chile!
Formo parte de la empresa Transformadores CH por si alguien necesita asesoramiento sobre Transformadores y subestaciones eléctricas que no dude en preguntar. 

Roberto


----------



## EAME66 (Abr 12, 2017)

Hola a todos ; 

Soy Ernesto Munoz de Mexicali Baja California; MEXICO ......Californiano, Arquitecto de profesion y dedicado a disenar y construir.
Espero aportar algo aeste grupo y estaremos pendientes.

Neto Munoz


----------



## Rauser (Abr 12, 2017)

Hola amigos...Soy Raul, un placer entrar nuevo en el foro, soy aficionado a la electronica y sobre todo quiero aprender cosas nueva y compartir lo que ya se...saludos.


----------



## orait (Abr 13, 2017)

Hola compañeros, es un placer el estar en este foro. trabjo de mecanico y vendria muy bien aprender mas de electronica aplicada


----------



## franluis (Abr 13, 2017)

Saludos desde el Norte del Perú. Gracias por permitirme estar en esta comunidad. Un abrazo.


----------



## garyt (Abr 14, 2017)

Hola amigos, soy Gary Tovar de Venezuela, nuevo en el foro pero con años de trabajo en el campo de la electrónica


----------



## tomeubini (Abr 14, 2017)

Hola amigos, es un placer  estar en este foro. Soy jubilado de 71 años y me encantará  aprender más de electrónica industrial. Desde Mallorca un saludo.


----------



## joehum (Abr 14, 2017)

Hola soy Jose interesado en volver a la electrokica practica y hacer nuevos proyectos


----------



## procom (Abr 15, 2017)

Novato absoluto queriendo aprender


----------



## jacojacker (Abr 15, 2017)

Hola! muchas gracias por permitirme aprender un poco mas todos los dias!


----------



## Prodim (Abr 15, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy de Colombia, gracias por permitirme el ingreso al foro y espero aprender mucho de electronica


----------



## altenife (Abr 16, 2017)

Hola a todos!! Soy Alberto, tengo 31 años, Madrileño y con ganas de aprender, estoy haciendo un curso online de electrónica industrial, tocando los temas de electrónica analógica, digital y de potencia, este foro me ha ayudado mucho, así que no he dudado en registrarme, espero poder ayudar, y recibir ayuda en las dudas que me generen mis cacharreos y reparaciones.
Un saludo a todos y felicidades por el foro.


----------



## Reichelja (Abr 16, 2017)

Hola Soy Javier de mar del tuyu Argentina ,Tecnico electromecanico que se dedica a reparar fotocopiadoras y que quiere aprender un poco mas de electronica y audio junto con ustedes , fanatico de los parlantes leea. Agradezco desde ya todo lo que me han ayudado .Saludos.


----------



## Peter Sanchez (Abr 17, 2017)

Hola soy Peter, me chifla la electrónica y la robótica, un saludo a todos


----------



## davidpz78 (Abr 17, 2017)

Hola soy David, soy ingeniero tecnico electronico y me dedico a profesionalmente a la automatizacion industrial. Saludos


----------



## r2e2p2 (Abr 17, 2017)

Muy buenas soy Nelson, desde los Estados Unidos. Tratando de aprender el campo de la electronica actualmente estudie para operar  maquinas de CNC. Tengo poco conocimiento de electronica y me gustaria aprender aun mas. Actualmente estoy estudiando hacerca de motores de corriente alterna y pues creo que este foro me ayudara en grande para enriquecer mi conocimiento. Gracias. 
Saludos a todos y que Dios les bendiga.


----------



## jgq (Abr 17, 2017)

Saludos Srs.
Soy Jaime y estoy empezando con los Pic`s. Le di un vistazo a este foro, encontrando grandes aportes y respuesta a algunas de las preguntas que me rondaban.

Gracias a la comundad por compartir conocimiento y experiencias.


----------



## LuisPatr (Abr 17, 2017)

Hola Amigos: Agradezco permitirme ingresar a este foro, donde espero aprender mucho

De antemano gracias por compartir sus experiencias.


----------



## cmfu83 (Abr 17, 2017)

Buenas Srs. Carlos desde Armenia, Colombia.
Espero aprender mucho aca.

Gracias!


----------



## DanielChiche (Abr 18, 2017)

Un gusto el haber encontrado este foro!

Saludos desde Buenos Aires, Argentina!


----------



## Franxiisco (Abr 18, 2017)

Hola Buenas noches, Dias, Tardes 
Soy Francisco Martinez Estudio Tecnologia en electronica 
Soy de sincelejo sucre tengo 20 años y quiero aprender mucho aqui 
Este foro me ha ayudado a entender mucho sovre la electronica


----------



## HecMa (Abr 19, 2017)

Saludos
Mi nombre es Hector Manuel
Un aficionado a la electronica
Un gusto pertenecer a este grupo


----------



## Vauco (Abr 19, 2017)

Saludos a todos, soy Maximiliano Vaucourbeil, técnico electromecánico, mi hobbie es la radio y la electrónica antigüa. Un verdadero honor participar en este grupo. Cuenten conmigo para lo que necesiten.


----------



## lucasfb94 (Abr 19, 2017)

Hola mi nombre es Lucas,soy de buenos aires Argentina y estoy dando mis primeros pasos en la electrónica.gracias por compartir y ayudar.saludos


----------



## elivinisimo (Abr 19, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy Mariano de aca del sur de Argentina, gracias por los aportes. no soy muy ducho en electronica, aprendi cuando escuchaba a mi viejo, y eso me a llevado a meterme mas de lleno sin mucho conocimiento pero con muchas ganas de aprender, alguien dijo una vez que el saber nunca ocupa espacio y he leido en algun foro alguien que cito los componentes electronicos llevan humo dentro cuando el humo se sale es cuando dejan de andar o algo asi. con esa cita me identifico. Saludos a todos y muchas gracias.


----------



## alessij (Abr 19, 2017)

Hola a todos soy Jissela y soy de Ecuador, estudio electrónica y Telecomunicaciones, sus aportes han sido de mucha ayuda para mi, en algunos foros he encontrado soluciones a algunos problemas, gracias infinitamente por sus aportes.


----------



## Morg (Abr 19, 2017)

Hola para todos, soy de Argentina, y mi interés es la electrónica. Espero aprender mucho  de todos por aquí.
Saludos para todos, y ya comienzo por leer lo que pueda... Gracias.


----------



## cerato22 (Abr 19, 2017)

Hola a todos. mi nombre es Jorge. tengo 50 años y soy de Argentina. pase a saludar a la comunidad y de ser posible extraer y brindar toda la info que sea posible. espero ser de ayuda en algunos temas
Jorge


----------



## darwin18 (Abr 19, 2017)

Saludos Mi nombre es Darwin Morales
Mi Interes es la electronica 
Un gusto estar en este grupo


----------



## goosze (Abr 20, 2017)

Buenas a todos me llamo Alejandro Rios y espero que podamos compartir conocimientos sobre el apasionante mundo de la electrónica. Un saludo.


----------



## AaronCamacho123 (Abr 20, 2017)

Hola buenaaas!
Me llamo Aaron y tengo 16 años, estudio mecatronica y espero aprender mucho de este foro y obtener sus grandiosos consejos y tips para la contruccion de proyectos.
Saludos desde Mexico!!


----------



## ROLANDO MIGUEL VERA (Abr 20, 2017)

Hola a todos !

Gracias por aceptarme, un abrazo a todos.

Rolando


----------



## Silvi (Abr 20, 2017)

Hello Everyone I am new to this website and I think it is very interesting,  My Hobby is electronics and I like building SMPS and Amplifiers.  I would like that we share together our experiences in this wonderful hobby.

Greetings from Malta

Regards  Silvi


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2017)

Welcome.

Spanish please , use a traslator.


----------



## Silvi (Abr 20, 2017)

Silvi dijo:


> Hello Everyone I am new to this website and I think it is very interesting,  My Hobby is electronics and I like building SMPS and Amplifiers.  I would like that we share together our experiences in this wonderful hobby.
> 
> Greetings from Malta
> 
> Regards  Silvi




Nuevo
Hola a todos Soy nuevo en este sitio web y creo que es muy interesante, My Hobby es electrónica y me gusta construir SMPS y amplificadores. Me gustaría compartir nuestras experiencias en este pasatiempo maravilloso.

Saludos de Malta

Recuerdos Silvi


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2017)




----------



## arsana50 (Abr 20, 2017)

Hola a todos. 

Mi nombre es Arturo Sánchez y tengo 40 años. Vivo en un pueblo al lado de vic, en Barcelona. Ya hace mucho tiempo que estudie electrónica industrial y hace mucho que no me dedico a ello, pero siempre me queda el gusanillo de hacer cositas. 

Espero poder aportar, por experiencia más que por sabiduría en si jejeje. 

Un saludo.


----------



## chowas (Abr 21, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy de MX, estoy estudiando ingeniería en comunicaciones y espero ser útil en esta comunidad.


----------



## roste1nd (Abr 21, 2017)

Hola amigos.


Mi nombre es Osvaldo gracias por este increible foro y sus conocimientos


----------



## androcf (Abr 21, 2017)

Hola a todos, se que tendré aclaración a muchas dudas aquí, Gracias por esta página


----------



## sagaju1606 (Abr 21, 2017)

Hola me llamo Juan, gracias por admitirme en el foro, soy principiante en estas cosas espero
aprender mucho de todos vosotros.


----------



## dusa (Abr 21, 2017)

pss:Hola me llamo Antonio mando un saludo desde la mera capilal el mundo wachinton de las tunas San Luis Potosi MEX.


----------



## Agustin G Navarro (Abr 21, 2017)

Buenas, soy Agustin, y vengo a estos foros a aprender mas sobre electronica


----------



## Silvi (Abr 22, 2017)

Silvi dijo:


> Hello Everyone I am new to this website and I think it is very interesting,  My Hobby is electronics and I like building SMPS and Amplifiers.  I would like that we share together our experiences in this wonderful hobby.
> 
> Greetings from Malta
> 
> Regards  Silvi



Hola a todos Soy nuevo en este sitio web y creo que es muy interesante, My Hobby es electrónica y me gusta construir SMPS y amplificadores. Me gustaría compartir nuestras experiencias en este pasatiempo maravilloso.

Saludos de Malta

Recuerdos Silvi


----------



## nikos3194 (Abr 22, 2017)

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo en el foro, me registré para poder ver los archivos adjuntos de los mensajes.

No me esperaba que me hicieran resolver *Halle RT en Ω, RT = 3650 || 5475 = (3650*5475)/(3650+5475) = 2190*

Que manera de repeler a los profanos  

Con esto confirmo que el ambiente de los técnicos electrónicos es mucho más cerrado de el de los informáticos.

Igualmente estoy agradecido de haberme podido registrar y espero poder aprender muchas cosas en este grandioso foro


----------



## Federico Garcia (Abr 22, 2017)

Hola, soy nuevo en el sitio. Espero colaborar en la medida de mis posibilidades con la comunidad. Me alegra mucho haber encontrado un foro como este, lleno de valiosos aportes, saludos.


----------



## luisga (Abr 22, 2017)

Saludos a todos.mi nombre Luis Antonio Garcia. tecnico en electronica de consumo. me uno a este foro por el deseo de cooperar y aprender de los que mas saben. gracias al fundador de este foro por tan magnifica idea y gracias a todos los aportan sus conocimientos a este foro. Sin mas que decir , saludos.


----------



## cortelaserctg (Abr 23, 2017)

Buenas tardes. Mi nombres es Crístobal soy tecnico en infomatica y estoy aqui para aprender y poder ayudar dentro de mis conocimientos


----------



## cocorit (Abr 23, 2017)

Hola!

Saludos a todos los usuarios de este foro.


----------



## blackorson08 (Abr 23, 2017)

Hola Mi nombre es Rafael soy Ing. en Computación y estoy dispuesto aprender y aportar mis conocimientos en el área de electrónica y programación de pic's y arduino


----------



## Damics (Abr 23, 2017)

Hola a todos! Me eh recibido de técnico electrónico hace casi 10 años, pero no eh ejercido realmente la profesión. Estoy de nuevo en el asunto, necesito refrescar mis conocimientos y cuando sea posible también ayudar a otros. Saludos!


----------



## rob10 (Abr 23, 2017)

¡Hola! un gran saludo para todos de este foro


----------



## mati01 (Abr 24, 2017)

Hola , un saludo a todos los integrantes de este Foro !


----------



## Felipeple (Abr 24, 2017)

Hola, gracias por recibirme


----------



## shanshe (Abr 24, 2017)

Hola, uno más que se une a esta página donde se puede encontrar de todo.


----------



## SantiStyle (Abr 24, 2017)

Hola a todos, me alegra unirme a este foro ya que lo he consultado unas cuantas veces. Son estudiante de ingeniería química, y hobbista de la electrónica. Tengo 21 y soy de Argentina. Voy a aportar todo lo que pueda a esta comunidad tan copada.
Saludos a quienes lean esto


----------



## Gran Emu (Abr 24, 2017)

Hola, soy Técnico electromecánico, recuerdo que tuve algunas materias de electrónica, hoy me dedico a reparar computadoras y hace tiempo que estoy capacitandome con cursos y de manera autodidacta con todo el material que hay en internet, tambien hago grabaciones de audio con la experiencia que logré en un curso anual del Centro Cutural Ricardo Rojas (Cap. Fed., Buenos Aires) excelente curso donde aprendés teoría y las prácticas en un estudio de grabación en Palermo. Espero comunicación con alguno de ustedes para compartir experiencias. Saludos a todos los del Foro y sigamos aprendiendo de forma colaborativa.


----------



## guikarga (Abr 24, 2017)

Hola muchachos. Soy de Tucumán, Argentina. Me llamo Guillermo, y si bien no entiendo mucho de electrónica me gusta mucho meter manos en estos temas. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Franco1997 (Abr 24, 2017)

Hola a todos me llamo franco. Muchas gracias por dejarme participar de este gran comunidad , soy estudiante de electronica y es de gran ayuda el foro. Saludos desde Argentina


----------



## geradrian (Abr 25, 2017)

Hola gracias por dejarme ser parte de este foro,soy tecnico electronico de profecion y radioaficionado como hobby, un abrazo desde Argentina Bs.As.


----------



## danielmnb1 (Abr 25, 2017)

Hola soy Daniel y soy nuevo en el mundo y me uni al foro para aprender bastante sobre electronica , pero mas enfocado a las antenas


----------



## drt (Abr 25, 2017)

Hola a todos. soy Daniel Dalmasso y me dedico a la repacacion de automotores e inyeccion electronica. Espero poder aprender de este foro y aportar mi granito de arena hacia la comunidad


----------



## nOvAtO19 (Abr 26, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy de la frontera de México y EEUU y llevo electrónica en la escuela, llegue aquí buscando información al respecto para no ser tan "novato" en clases.
Siempre me a interesado esto de la electrónica, pero a veces por falta de tiempo deja uno todo para después.
Espero poder aprender mucho aquí con ustedes que veo que son expertos en la materia.

Editado.. Veo que soy usuario desde el 2012, han pasado tantos años desde que seguramente llegue buscando algún diagrama de algo y me olvide de este foro lleno de sabiduría, espero poder frecuentar estos lugares mas seguidos.


----------



## chechuadj (Abr 27, 2017)

Hola, soy Chechu de Soria, un aficionado a la electrónica, no tengo los conocimientos que me gustaría ya que estudie electricidad y lo poco que se de electronica lo he aprendido de forma autodidacta así que me uno a este foro para intentar aprender todo lo que pueda y llegado el caso ayudar en lo que pueda.


----------



## HyK77 (Abr 27, 2017)

Hola a todos! Soy Miguel. Soy electrónico, tengo conocimiento en instrumentos de medición electronica y de telecomunicaciones, cualquier ayuda que les pueda dar, no duden en preguntar.

Saludos!


----------



## lcarra (Abr 27, 2017)

Hola a todos los integrantes del foro, mi nombre es Luis soy muy aficionado a la electrónica aunque mi oficio es de electro-mecánico, no dudo que me pasare muchas horas leyendo temas y temas del foro.
Un saludo


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 27, 2017)

Aquellos que buscan asistencia aprendiendo electrónica y a aquellos que son peritos y generosamente ofrecen su ayuda. Los novatos a meterse a armar cosas, idealmente siguiendo algún tutorial y hacer los experimentos presentados allí. eso a los novatos permite ir metiéndose en la materia, vivir el éxito cuando algo funciona y evitar meterse en cosas que resultan demasiado complejas o inadecuadas para novatos. Aquí en el foro notamos esto por aquellos pidiendo ayuda no saben describir adecuadamente de que se trata, no publican los recursos que se requieren para capacitar a los peritos del curso asistir.

Para los participantes nuevos que son peritos y han dejado atrás sus primeros pasos, dejen participarnos de los proyectos que hacen, el porque y el beneficio que les da. Yo, como aficionado entre otras a la electrónica, sigo objetivos, investigo y experimento. esto me da satisfacción y el empuje para ser perseverante!


----------



## Felipeple (Abr 27, 2017)

Hola a todos,hace unos días descubrí el foro y me ha gustado mucho el nivel de implicación de la gente


----------



## fmk (Abr 28, 2017)

Hola buenos días , aunque me registre hace tiempo y os leo mucho, ahora he tenido un poco más de tiempo para participar,

Mis intereses en electrónica son todo lo relacionado con la Amplificación a válvulas, los amplis de guitarra, los terters de válvulas, las válvulas, los amplis OTL, Amplis de guitarrá clásicos a válvulas,  el sonido analógico, etc.

Saludos y gracias por todo


----------



## iptv latino (Abr 28, 2017)

Hola muchas gracias por aceptarme en el foro.


----------



## cereza (Abr 29, 2017)

Hola a todos, gracias por aceptarme, aterrizo por aqui buscando solucion para mi tv Sony que esta dando guerra, por mi parte puedo ayudar con tema ordenadores, gracias y un saludo

Ahh y aunque no tiene que ver con el tema electronica pero por si alguien lo necesita, soy farmaceutica cualquier duda por aqui me teneis


----------



## ArleyCP (Abr 29, 2017)

Hola a todos soy Arley y  siempre que tenga tiempo intentare colaborar en el foro en lo que pueda


----------



## Alex1976 (Abr 30, 2017)

Hola, soy de CR


----------



## luigarma (Abr 30, 2017)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro. Un saludo desde Granada!


----------



## mecanix (May 1, 2017)

Hola ha todos soy un amante de la electrónica y espero aportar y recibir información, saludos desde Lima


----------



## MLOPEZO (May 1, 2017)

Hola a todos soy Manuel de España, me encanta la electronica y estoy aqui para ampliar y aportar mis conocimientos en el tema.
Saludos


----------



## layama2002 (May 1, 2017)

Hola a todos/as, soy de Argentina, mi nombre es Yamila, me encanta la electronica, estoy entrando en este hermoso mundo, espero poder ayudarlos en un futuro, arriba las chicas, que tambien podemos!!!


----------



## musimarmol (May 1, 2017)

Hola soy Guido de Buenos Aires, y espero aprender mucho aquí, la electronica es un hobby para mi un saludo!


----------



## inyelber (May 1, 2017)

Hola a todos y mil  gracias por permitirme ingresar al foro. Dios me los bendiga a todos.


----------



## peoj (May 2, 2017)

Hola a todos, tuve la oportunidad de estudiar electrónica en la preparatoria, es algo que me agrada mucho, no continué mis estudios en esa materia pero me agrada armar uno que otro circuito como pasatiempo. 

Excelente foro, un saludo desde Tepic, Nayarit, México


----------



## juanr66x (May 3, 2017)

Hola buen dia!
Muchas gracias por dejarme ingresar, la verdad que se poco, nada pero estoy aqui para aprender, trabajo de programador vb 6 y .net en eso prodria ayudar.
Saludos
Juan


----------



## paulreque1920 (May 3, 2017)

Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## coldtierra (May 3, 2017)

Saludos a los foristas de electronica, les agradesco la ayuda y de compartir la informacion de electronica en general, soy de Venezuela y siempre me ha gustado este tema de tecnologia espero conversar con ustedes de algunos de estos temas, Muchas Gracias


----------



## pepevilla (May 4, 2017)

Hola compañeros, estoy deseando ver que puedo aprender en este foro


----------



## ccmgraficos (May 4, 2017)

Un gusto poder compartir este foro, desde Rosario - Argentina.
Estoy dando mis primeros pasos en reparación de electrodomésticos y valoro la información desinteresada de los participantes. Un abrazo


----------



## MKg05th (May 4, 2017)

Desde Merlo, Buenos Aires, espero poder profundizar mucho mas este ámbito prolifero con todos. Saludos, Marcelo


----------



## Mikep10 (May 5, 2017)

Buenos Días, Mi nombre es Miguel Peche, vivo en Venezuela. Estoy interesado en conocer un poco de Electrónica.

Particularmente pienso que este tipo de Comunidad ayudan mucho a las personas, que como, mi caso queremos aprender. Es por eso que aprecio este tipo de iniciativas y agradezco a la vez por aceptarme.

Saludos a todos y espero poder contribuir a los distintos foros.


----------



## Nahomy (May 5, 2017)

Hola, buenas tardes. 
Mi nombre es Nahomy, soy de México. 
Me interesa aprender temas relacionados a la electronica y algunos temas relacionados.


----------



## Abdul31 (May 5, 2017)

Fecha de Ingreso: mayo-2017
Ubicación: bolivia
Mensajes: 0
Nuevo
Hola a todos/as, soy de bolivia, mi nombre es Álvaro, me encanta la electronica, estoy entrando en este hermoso mundo, espero poder ayudarlos en un futuro


----------



## mao escaluz (May 5, 2017)

Saludos desde Chile Comunidad electrónica

Soy electromecánico con estudios de Electrónica industrial, electroneumática y PLC.

Como afición el área de la electrónica que me atrae bastante es la del audio y el sonido en general, de modo que buscando información y orientación me uní a la comunidad. 

Agradezco desde ya los documentos descargados. Por mi parte espero serles de ayuda en temas relacionados con mis conocimientos.


----------



## shadow98 (May 6, 2017)

Saludos desde Colombia
Soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica , entre mis mayores intereses están la robotica y las nuevas tecnologías , espero poder aprender cosas nuevas y ayudar en todo lo que pueda.


----------



## Joel79 (May 6, 2017)

Desde Guatemala es un gusto pertenecer a este grandisimo Foro, trabajo electronica automotriz y he reparado algunas ecus, espero contribuidor en lo que pueda


----------



## PuffingBilly (May 7, 2017)

Hola a todos. Soy Joan, de Barcelona (España). Tengo 59 años.

No tengo formación específica, soy autodidacta. Empecé con esto de la electrónica hace unos 40 años (sin internet, sin chinos,...), luego de unos años lo dejé y lo volví a retomar hace un par de años.

Me interesa todo lo relacionado con arduino. He hecho un par de controladores para mi PCcar del coche, un detector de presencia con leds RGB para iluminar el pasillo de casa por la noche, parte de un sistema de leds RGB para una pared de escalada indoor, y poco más.

Me estoy recuperando de un ictus que tuve hace 7 meses y que ha mermado bastante mi pulso entre otras cosas, pero sigo soldando.

Tengo más que aprender que enseñar, y espero que el espíritu que he visto en el foro me permita hacer las dos cosas.

Gracias por aceptarme. Nos vemos por aquí.

Joan


----------



## walterrojas (May 7, 2017)

Hola gracias a todos


----------



## El aprendiz196168 (May 7, 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos de "Foros de Electrónica" seguro estoy de aprender bastante de su conocimiento y experiencia.
Gracias hasta pronto.


----------



## Kozza (May 7, 2017)

Hola, soy músico, Chileno y me gusta hacer las cosas por mi mismo . Saludos.


----------



## jurogo (May 8, 2017)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro. Un saludo desde Argentina


----------



## botteron (May 8, 2017)

Hola a todos. Es un gusto volver a este foro tan bien armado.


----------



## Alejope11 (May 8, 2017)

Hola, soy Alejandro, soy de Uruguay y tengo 46 años. En verdad no se casi nada de electrónica pero me gusta como hobbie. Crear algo tuyo que funcione aunque sea empalmar dos cables es fantástico y ni hablar cuando te sale algo mucho mejor.
Saludos.


----------



## Crised (May 8, 2017)

Hola a todos en el foro hace rato que deseaba formar parte de esta comunidad .......Un cálido abrazo a todos


----------



## Marcos88 (May 9, 2017)

Hola a todos, los sigo desde Montevideo Uruguay, soy ingeniero de potencia pero me atrapa un poco lo desconocido por lo que aqui estoy, tengo pasion por la musica entonces voy a apuntar a la electronica de sonido.

Saludos y gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## josephegm1 (May 9, 2017)

Hola a todos, esta página me ha sido de gran ayuda, está muy bien hecha 
saludos


----------



## rafa9009 (May 10, 2017)

Hola me llamo Rafael y espero que me ayuden y les ayude mutuamente.


----------



## Juanpabloezequiel (May 10, 2017)

Hola que tal a todos, me llamo Juan Pablo soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina, espero recibir la ayuda que a veces preciso y serles igual de util a ustedes, Muchas gracias


----------



## alealves (May 10, 2017)

Hola a todos. Me llamó Alejandro y les agradezco que me den la posibilidad de integrar esta comunidad, donde espero aprender de todos Uds.


----------



## futurmatik (May 10, 2017)

Hola a todos, saludos desde Valencia


----------



## RinzlerX (May 10, 2017)

Buenas a todos!!


----------



## invenzione (May 11, 2017)

Hola a Todos, mi nombre es Christian soy de Santiago Chile, tengo muchos años de experimentacion e investigacion electrónica, tengo formacion profesional electrónica e ingeniero en informática, muy complacido de formar parte de vuestra comunidad y ayudarlos en sus proyectos

un abrazo


----------



## Herny82 (May 11, 2017)

Buenos dias,mi nombre es Herney Gomez,estoy muy contento de poder hacer parte de foros electronica,deseo aprender mucho con todos ustedes,me encanta la electronica,en especial los  proyectos,anhelo aprender a fabricar transmisores fm...es mi sueño soy de Cali colombia....estamos para servirles...Dios los bendiga ...


----------



## Metabolic (May 11, 2017)

Hola, muchas gracias por llevarme al foro.


----------



## kvm416 (May 11, 2017)

Hola a todos soy Miguel Angel de Argentina, me encanta la electronica, soy super NOVATO y estoy aqui para ampliar mis conocimientos.Saludos!!!


----------



## maurojesus77 (May 11, 2017)

Hola a todos, Soy Mauro Jesus desde el estado de Hidalgo, México. Me gusta lo relacionado a circuitos digitales y esta página me gusta pues ofrece muchas opciones para aprender. saludos!.


----------



## msdr1986 (May 12, 2017)

Saludos compañeros.

Moises Diaz, ingeniero electronico de Venezuela.

Gusto en saluddarles.

Este es un Foro para compartir ideas y ayudarnos mutuamente.

Saludos y a la orden.


----------



## Gilsonbuste (May 12, 2017)

Saludos queridos amigos de este increíble foro me presento mi nombre Gilson buste estudiante de últimos ciclo de ingeniería Electrónica, que gran foro con mucha información, estamos a la orden para apoyarnos mutuamente Saludos desde Ecuador.


----------



## omar51 (May 12, 2017)

Hola a toda la comunidad, mi nombre es Edgardo Omar Benítez, y les agradezco la posibilidad de formar parte de este foro. Espero poder brindar ayuda dentro de mis posibilidades, a quien lo necesite, y poder evacuar mis dudas. Un saludo desde Argentina.


----------



## ljgomez19 (May 12, 2017)

Hola a todos!!!
Soy Leidy  de Colombia - Bogotá estudio Ing. electronica y voy en cuarto semestre... agradezco por  generar un espacio de estudio en la red ... de seguro será de mucho apoyo el compartir conocimientos...


----------



## bokeron93 (May 13, 2017)

Buenas a todos , me llamo Juan y soy estudiante ,  un apasionado de la tecnologia y visto lo visto en los post que leí seguro que aprendo muchas cosas de este apasionante mundo gracias a este foro , 
un saludo


----------



## llongo (May 14, 2017)

Buen día a todos soy Luis, 
                                   de Argentina y si di con ésta página es porque, siempre estoy tratando de aprender un poquito mas. 

Saludos a vosotros.


----------



## raulclavijo (May 14, 2017)

Buenos días desde Cadiz, intentare ayudar a todo lo que pueda, que buen foro.Esto si que es educación y no lo que se ve por la televisión , gracias


----------



## MARIO ALBERTO GONZALEZ (May 14, 2017)

Hola, soy Mario, me apasiona la electrónica y la combino con otras tecnologías,


----------



## miguelteam (May 14, 2017)

Hola Saludos a todos/as, me llamo Miguel, acabo de jubilarme y pretendo estudiar algo de electrónica, lo deje cuando tenía 20 años y ha cambiado algo desde entonces... jejeje aunque mis conocimientos son algo básicos pero me han servido para muchos pequeños proyectos y muchas reparaciones.
Gracias.


----------



## broxoos (May 14, 2017)

Buenas, para ser honesto me registré con el único fin de ver unas fotos de diagramas para hacer boyas luminosas, ya que de electrónica no tengo la mas mínima idea. Pero, nunca esta de mas aprender cosas nuevas. Así que ante cualquier duda que tenga andaré por acá leyendo sus posteos.

Saludos, Leandro de Vicente Lopez, Buenos Aires, Argentina.


----------



## earmani (May 15, 2017)

Buenas tardes, desde Canarias espero aprender mucho de éste foro y ayudar en lo que pueda.
Saludos.


----------



## Josefo50 (May 15, 2017)

Hola a todos/as soy José de *A*rgentina CBA un gusto unirme a gente que guste de la electronica espero poder dar algun conocimento. Saludos


----------



## francoliranza (May 15, 2017)

Saludos a todos los colegas del foro. Soy Francisco desde la provincia de Santiago de Cuba. Es un placer sumarme a este foro del cual he aprendido mucho y espero también aportar alguna ayuda al que lo necesite.
La electrónica es mi pasión como la de muchos de ustedes. Gracias


----------



## Jovino (May 15, 2017)

Hola amigos, les escribo desde Antofagasta, Chile, con un saludo para todos ustedes y esperando compartir todo lo referente a mi pasión, la electrónica.


----------



## Nativo (May 15, 2017)

Un atento y caluroso saludo a toda la comunidad.
Soy Luis y estoy en Cali, Colombia.
Ya en los "cuarteles de invierno" he retornado a mis antiguos quehaceres de entretenimiento cuales eran y son la fotografía y la radioafición con indicativos de llamada HK5CKD.
Por cuenta de la última actividad, por allá por los 80´s trajinaba con antenas, fuentes de poder, baluns, etc., etc. De ahí mi tendencia y gusto por la electrónica.
Un abrazo.


----------



## leo626 (May 16, 2017)

Hola a todos soy Leonardo y soy aficionado a la electrónica! que buen foro tiene bastante buen material. He armado mi primer amplificador (casi me da un orgasmo) pero lo quiero hacer estéreo, pero ahora quiero hacer un booster de graves de unos 500 watts pero no tengo diagrama me ayudan con eso!


----------



## mpodesta (May 16, 2017)

Hola a todos soy Mathias,estudiante de ingenieria electronica en la UTN.Me encanta el foro,siempre hay material de sobra !


----------



## papirrin (May 16, 2017)

De cual UTN?...en mi rancho hay una UTN...


----------



## mpodesta (May 16, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> De cual UTN?...en mi rancho hay una UTN...



Hola amigo,UTN san nicolas de los arroyos(FRSN),Buenos Aires,Argentina

saludos !


----------



## Maketronicos (May 16, 2017)

Hola a todos los integrantes del foro, somos un grupo de trabajo hispanohablantes con un fin común a la electrónica. Gracias a la gran ayuda y colaboración del equipo administrativo en especial de Andrés Cuenca, logramos nuestro objetivo y poder avanzar en nuestros proyectos logísticos..

En agradecimiento queremos ayudar y colaborar en este gran foro compartiendo nuestros logros y proyectos open source, al igual que solventando las diversas dudas en electrónica, robótica y informática.

Muchas gracias a todos por la cálida bienvenida, un gran saludo para todos.

Maketronicos.


----------



## SorenUnohana (May 16, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy estudiante de Ingeniería Eléctrica y por supuesto, me siento fascinado por todo este mundo incluyendo la electrónica. Espero aprender bastante junto a la comunidad.


----------



## gatoaudiocar (May 17, 2017)

Hola , soy de Corrientes Argentina . Saludos a todos


----------



## LUMEN (May 17, 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos de "Foros de Electrónica" seguro estoy de aprender bastante de su conocimiento y experiencia.
Gracias hasta pronto.


----------



## AMILKARS (May 17, 2017)

Hola a todos, para mi esto es un hobby; espero aprender mucho de ustedes; actualmente soy musico en una iglesia cristiana, y me gustaria aprender mas sobre electronica y equipos de sonido.


----------



## enginerobotics (May 17, 2017)

*HOLA A TODOS*

Mi nombre es _*Gerardo Ugalde*_, soy mexicano y soy estudiante de la carrera de Ingeniería en Robótica en la Universidad Autónoma de Aguascalientes.
Estaré subiendo aportes de proyectos que haga, ya sea por presentar un examen, proyecto de alguna materia o simplemente por gusto propio. 

Actualmente tengo un proyecto ya subído al foro y lo pueden encontrar buscando "sensor de luz con 3 focos - electrónica de potencia"


----------



## Miskha (May 18, 2017)

Hola! encantado de pertenecer a este foro. Un saludo a todos!


----------



## anfibiomusico (May 19, 2017)

Buenasssss!!!!...
Saludos desde Caracas. Venezuela...
se les quiere...soy muy nuevo en esto de la electrónica...espero ir creciendo en esto poco a poco...


----------



## popochon (May 19, 2017)

Soy Johann desde Mexico, me encanta esta pagina


----------



## FJNM (May 21, 2017)

Saludos desde C. Real. Me parece de mucho interés forosdeelectrónica y sobre todo muy educacional.


----------



## antoniojesus (May 22, 2017)

Buenas, soy Antonio Jesús dese Almería, no tengo mucho nivel pero espero aprender en este foro. Un saludo!


----------



## montorez (May 22, 2017)

Hola,  gran Foro. Gracias.


----------



## Tome (May 22, 2017)

Hola a todos, es un sitio fantástico. Soy de cuba y trabajo de reparador de equipos electrónicos.


----------



## Batukke (May 22, 2017)

Hola a todos.
Muy contento de poder compartir este espacio.
Al igual que varios de los que se han presentado, también
sólo soy aficionado y con mínimos conocimientos teóricos.
Espero aprender mucho y aportar lo que pueda.
Saludos a todos!
Batukke.


----------



## yamir84 (May 22, 2017)

Hola gente, me llamo Yamir soy cubano pero actualmente vivo en Bolivia, Soy ingeniero eléctrico y manejo muy bien la electrónica ...  saludos #CubaELectronica


----------



## dario9669 (May 23, 2017)

Hola mi nombre es Dario , vivo en Argentina , soy tecnico y aficionado a armar circuitos , tengo un taller de reparaciones , tengo 47 años  , un saludo a todos


----------



## fercorredoira (May 24, 2017)

Hola mi nombre es Fernando soy de Lanus, me gusta reparar cosas y investigar como funciona todo.
Gracias por aceptarme y suerte para todos


----------



## subcooper (May 24, 2017)

Buena vida a todos:
 salud, prosperidad y crecimiento espiritual constante,los saludo desde Mexico;que les puedo decir de la electronica ,..que es mi vida ,mi pasion ,mi sustento y espero sean felices como yo he perseguido siempre, un abrazo.


----------



## rodivander (May 24, 2017)

Buen dia, saludos desde Matamoros Mx, soy nuevo en esta pagina y espero aprender mas y contribuir a la electronica.


----------



## sesiosc (May 25, 2017)

Hola me presento, soy Sergio, soy nuevo en el foro y en esto de la electronica, algo se pero no mucho a ver si aqui aprendo todo lo necesario para hacer unos proyectos que tengo en mente y que tienen muchas dudas de por medio, un saludo y gracias


----------



## alvarofp00 (May 25, 2017)

Hola buenas aquí la nueva generación a ver si aprendemos algo de el espectacular mundo de la electrónica que nos rodea, me apasiona la cantidad de cosas que estoy aprendiendo solo con leer todo lo que subís un abrazo a ver si hacemos unos proyectos pronto


----------



## stv67 (May 25, 2017)

Saludos a todos!! Uniendome a este foro, espero poder aprender algo y tambien apoyar siempre que pueda

Un abrazo desde Buenos Aires!


----------



## GIGIO1969 (May 26, 2017)

Muchas bendiciones para todos y gracias por permitirme ser parte de esta maravillosa pagina de ayuda. Un abrazo para todos


----------



## rgarbay (May 26, 2017)

Saludos desde Valladolid, España. Me gusta la electrónica desde los 10 años, y de eso ya hace algo mas de 40... 
Vamos a ver que hay por este foro. Parece interesante.


----------



## allen 12 mm (May 26, 2017)

Buen dias a todos hace tiempo que no me conecto, en fin gracias por pertenecer a una gran comunidad de gente que tiene el mismo amor que yo por la electronica 
Saludos


----------



## chips1970 (May 26, 2017)

Saludos a todos, gracias por aceptarme ...


----------



## luis montes 73 (May 26, 2017)

Saludos a todos los del foro, soy Luis Montes, gracias por aceptarme en su excelente pagina de ayuda.


----------



## ZULU99 (May 27, 2017)

Hola soy Manuel Fernández, saludos.


----------



## ingalfsan (May 27, 2017)

Hola, amigos. Soy un aficionado de toda la vida, a veces inventor, pero sobre todo matemático, ingeniero y programador (desarrollador como se nos conoce en estos días). He sido un empresario autónomo durante los últimos 23 años. Tengo una hermosa esposa y vivo en Venezuela.

He realizado prototipos totalmente funcionales en Arduino (Nano, Mini, Uno, Mega), PIC (12F508 / 509/629/675, 16F84A, 16F628A / 648A, 18F2520 / 2550) así como ATTiny85, WeMos D1 Mini y ESP8266 para aplicaciones móviles que utilizan Blynk o mis propias aplicaciones Android para dispositivos IoT, como monitores de temperatura y humedad, sistemas de seguridad y otros.

Estoy aqui para contribuir a la comunidad y aprender, sobre todo de esos pequeños circuitos electrónicos que nos salvan el día.

¡Saludos!

"transire suum pectus mundoque potiri"
"Supera tus propias limitaciones y domina al mundo"


----------



## jcampillo (May 27, 2017)

Hola colegas todos, un placer estar por acá, espero hace muy buenas contribuciones


----------



## LannisterMX (May 27, 2017)

Hola Buen día mi nombre es Cesar, actualmente curso el 4to semestre de la carrera de ingeniería electrónica en el Instituto Tecnológico de Puebla, me gusta mucho la electrónica y me registre en este foro para aprender mas sobre algunos temas que no entienda y ayudar con lo que pueda a las demás personas.

saludos!!!


----------



## El door (May 27, 2017)

Hola que tal

Mi nombre es Jesus Arreguin soy de Guadalajara, Mexico y soy ingeniero en electronica y comunicaciones espero aprender mucho de este foro y tambien contribuir con algunos conicimientos relacionados a la electronica 


Saludos


----------



## Reconquista (May 27, 2017)

Hola 
Gracias por aceptarme en este foro
Soy bruno, soy de Argentina y me metí a este foro a aprender y consultar sobre proyectos y dudas que se me vayan apareciendo tanto en proyectos del colegio como propios.

Saludos.


----------



## edssonrodriguez (May 28, 2017)

Hola buen día a todos mi nombre es edsson Rodríguez soy estudiante de 8 semestre ingeniería eléctrica y encantado de pertenecer a esta maravillosa comunidad 
Gracias


----------



## willt0r (May 28, 2017)

Saludos primero que nada, y una felicitación por su pagina muy buena e interesante


----------



## HOVR (May 28, 2017)

Hola Soy de Peru, y es un gusto de participar en estos foros de tecnología. Realizamos mantenimiento a variadores de velocidad electrónicos en AC y DC. Cualquier experiencia para compartir. Saludos, amigos


----------



## MoisesD (May 29, 2017)

Saludos a todos, les saluda Moises desde Guayaquil, Ecuador, técnico en electrónica, siempre aprendiendo algo nuevo y compartiendo también. Muy interesantes los temas de éste foro.


----------



## elmasme (May 29, 2017)

Buenas,
A mí me gusta hacer inventillos, cosas útiles, y la electrónica es una herramienta que necesito para hacer esas cosas.
No tengo grandes conocimientos, soy informático de formación.
Necesitaba un foro para consultar y poder aprender. Buscando en Google he acabado dándome cuenta de que éste es el lugar que me salía muchas veces al buscar información para resolver mis dudas.

Espero también poder compartir y aportar cosas.

Un saludo


----------



## kikedixon (May 29, 2017)

Soy un ingeniero industrial con muchas ganas de aprender sobre electrónica de potencia, pero aun estoy muy verde. Espero que la sabiduría de este foro pueda ayudarme.


----------



## ricardotzintzire (May 29, 2017)

Hola Amigos; saludos desde Morelia México, me interesa aprender cosas acerca de fuientes conmutadas y me encanta el audio y la alta fidelidad


----------



## gonzaloherran (May 29, 2017)

Hola Gente! los saludo desde Luján de cuyo - Mendoza - Argentina, no soy nuevo  en el foro, pero perdi el acceso a mi cuenta de mail con la que me habia registrado y tampoco recuerdo mi contraseña anterior, asi que  fui a la solución practica. arrancar de nuevo. este foro me ha sido de gran ayuda y si bien no he estado muy presente espero poder serles util en algun momento! un abrazo!


----------



## jose10 (May 29, 2017)

Hola a todos. Me gusta mucho este foro y he aprendido muchísimo leyendo los consejos que dan. Soy de argentina pero vivo en alemania desde hace 15 años. Me gusta mucho la electrónica, especialmente los equipos de audio. Saludos a todos


----------



## COMPADRES (May 30, 2017)

Saludos desde MEXICO cdmx me recomendaron este foro y espero aprender mucho.


----------



## alexkent (May 30, 2017)

Hola, saludos, me da gusto estar en este foro, mi nombre es Alex y me gusta la electrónica, por aquí estaré participando con mucho gusto
Hasta pronto


----------



## DINA2017 (May 30, 2017)

Hola a todos, que gusto pertenecer a este foro, espero que todos aprendamos un poco más cada día.


----------



## dorus (May 31, 2017)

Buenas a todos!
Soy un técnico reparador autodidacta que lleva muchísimos años trabajando en ello.
Me gusta mucho el foro y espero poder encontrar y ofrecer ayuda.
Saludos!


----------



## compucam (May 31, 2017)

Hola me alegra estar y haber podido ingresar a este foro.
Me llamo Faycer Avalos y espero poder ayudar en lo que se pueda y al mismo tiempo aprender de los demas.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## juanbourg (May 31, 2017)

Hola comunidad , gracias por poder participar,  estoy comenzando a programar con arduino y mis conocimientos de electronica son muy modestos , espero poder aprovechar la experiencia colectiva y poder aportar lo que pueda de mi parte , saludos


----------



## snow93 (May 31, 2017)

Buenas counidad , gracias por permitir compartir con  vosotros mi aterrizaje a esta estupenda web ,  fue por casualidad , contento de estar con vosotros 
snow93


----------



## alexkent (May 31, 2017)

Hola saludos, me es un gusto saludarlo y compartir con ustedes experiencias y conocimientos de electronica


----------



## cx8abf (May 31, 2017)

Hola amigos del Foro, soy radio aficionado y me interesa la experimentacion y el armado de aparatos electronicos.
Tambien estoy experimentando con arduino.


----------



## javier113 (May 31, 2017)

Hola a todos soy javier de mexico, soy estudiante, espero ampliar mis pocos conocimientos con la ayuda de todos ustedes de antemano gracias. Saludos.


----------



## yamilsg (Jun 1, 2017)

Mis saludos a todos los miembros de esta comunidad, gracias por permitirme formar parte de esta gran familia, mi principal expectativa es aprender mucho de sus conocimientos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2017)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## Aldo89 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hola gente! Les mando saludos a todos, soy estudiante de Ing. electrónica, muchas gracias por dejarme ser parte de éste foro y poder aportar ideas e integrarme! =D  Saludos desde Guanajuato México.


----------



## alexkent (Jun 1, 2017)

estaremos compartiendo e informando mejoras en el uso de la energía



Aldo89 dijo:


> Hola gente! Les mando saludos a todos, soy estudiante de Ing. electrónica, muchas gracias por dejarme ser parte de éste foro y poder aportar ideas e integrarme! =D  Saludos desde Guanajuato México.



Bienvenido gracias por participar soy de mexico


----------



## forbos (Jun 2, 2017)

Hola Gente, un gran saludo desde Venezuela


----------



## Romita (Jun 2, 2017)

Hola a todos, gracias por aceptarme, saludos desde México.


----------



## Nullsystem (Jun 4, 2017)

Buenas Comunidad
Me alegro de estar con vosotros siempre me ha gustado la electronica y por razones en contra de mi voluntad no he podido dedicarle todo el tiempo que se merecia.
Soy de Alicante pero ahora estoy en Cartagena. Tengo 71 Años y nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.


----------



## Will18 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hola a todos. Un privilegio integrarme a esta gran comunidad. Saludos desde Chile


----------



## snar2017 (Jun 5, 2017)

Buenos dias a la comunidad electronica

Soy técnico en electronica, un cordial saludo,  espero aprender más de electronica con los nuevos sistemas lcd y led, soy de El Salvador


----------



## Tomas Salcido (Jun 5, 2017)

Hola soy Tomas Salcido soy tecnico en electronica analoga y digital, en mi trabajo reparo computadoras monitores y maquinas industriales como los CNC. Saludos


----------



## RENEEEEz (Jun 6, 2017)

Hola, Mi nombre es Rene. Soy estudiante ing mecatronica (ya casi termino). Saludos.


----------



## arquimedes1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Saludos , mi nombre es Arquimedes , reparo equipos computarizados de optometria y oftalmologia, tambien hice cursos de reparacion de computadoras automotriz y tambien estudio programacion de pic en mikrobasic, contento de pertenecer a este foro tan interesante.


----------



## argenisb (Jun 7, 2017)

Saludos desde San Tome, Venezuela.
Soy Tecnico en Electronica, Computacion y Aeronautica. Espero poder servirles de ayuda en lo que pueda. Un abrazo familia.!


----------



## varcorp (Jun 7, 2017)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Hector y soy estudiante de mecatronica. y me gusta desarollar proyectos propios aplicados en robotica, automatizmo y salud.


----------



## palafox131213 (Jun 7, 2017)

Buenas noches soy fan de la electrónica espero ayudar y que me ayuden a resolver problemas


----------



## Ferbenja (Jun 8, 2017)

Saludos mi nombre es Fernando y me dedico al tema reparacion y programacion en Ecus, immo, etc.
interesante sitio, para compartir.

Ferbenja.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2017)

Bienvenido ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jun 8, 2017)

Buenas Tardes. mi nombre es Gabriel de Bs. As. Argentina. aficionado a la electronica desd siempre. Espero poder colaborar, saludos a todos.-


----------



## Pako Li (Jun 10, 2017)

Hola, buenos días a todos.
Soy Paco y me dedico a la reparación de electrodoméstico. Buscando información para resolver una avería, entré casualmente en este foro donde encontré la solución.
Lo encuentro muy completo y espero poder compartir conocimientos con todos ustedes.
Gracias.


----------



## Javodj22 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hola a todos.

Mi nombre es Javier Aguilar, soy tecnico en electronica general. me gusta aprender todo tipo de cosas . de momento me estoy centrando en aprender a programar pics , plc y proximamente arduinos. quiero compartir mi gusto por la electronica con mis hijos


----------



## alejoelgomoso (Jun 10, 2017)

Hola, hace tiempo no entraba por estos lados, qui nuevamente tratando de aprender en estos magníficos foros, tutoriales, etc. Gracias a todos.


----------



## energumeno (Jun 10, 2017)

Susurra en bajito al otro novato:
Oye chivame la respuesta, para registrarme.
Hola soy Borja de Zaragoza, ultimamente me esta entrando el gusanillo con la electronica ,ademas de estar en una radio libre y me tengo que encargar de alguna reparacion. seguro que aprendo (y me cargare cacharros practicando)  bastante en esta pagina


----------



## john toker (Jun 11, 2017)

muy buenas con todos gracias por aceptarme en el foro mi nombre es John y soy de Peru. desde ya gracias a todos por la gran ayuda que me brindaran y espero ser reciproco y aprender mucho de todos...


----------



## conde de montecristo (Jun 11, 2017)

Hola soy  de Chile siempre fui un apasionado de la electronica, tipico niño inquieto que desarmaba todo para ver su funcionamiento, lamentablemnete no pude seguir la carrera electronica, pero siempre tuve un gran gusto por descubrir sus misterios.

Actualmente mis conocimientos son minimos, por no decir nulos, pero me gusto esta comunidad para ir aprendiendo de a poco.
Gracias a todos por ayudar a los que no sabemos


----------



## TURBO2017 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hola a todos , mi nombre es Jorge ,y agradezco que me reciban en este foro, espero que me sirva de ayuda y poder ayudarlos.
Muchas Gracias
JIR


----------



## Mizumaki (Jun 11, 2017)

Hola, soy de Perú y gracias por aceptarme en el foro :d


----------



## EA7PQ (Jun 11, 2017)

Hola a todos/as!!!

Llevo algún tiempo en el foro, pero nunca escribí así que se podría decir que soy nuevo. No tengo grandes conocimientos, pero intentaré aportar todo cuanto pueda.
Os mando a todos/as un saludo desde Granada (España).


----------



## wadith (Jun 11, 2017)

Saludos colegas un gusto el poder pertenecer a este grupo. 
gracias.


----------



## Hami (Jun 11, 2017)

Mi nombre es Hamilton Rodriguez, un apasionado por la electronica, este campo tan maravilloso que hoy nos conecta. Aunque no es mucho el conocimiento en el area mi deseo apoyarme en el conocimiento de muchos de ustedes para la solución de problemas electrónicos y en lo posible también ayudar. Desde ibague Colombia cordial saludo.


----------



## Dellvid (Jun 12, 2017)

Hola... Mi nombre es David Delgado y agradezco que me hayan dejado ser parte de este foro...Gracias...


----------



## fzelig (Jun 13, 2017)

Hola... Soy Felipe y espero quedarme en el foro... He dado una mirada y me ha parecido excelente en general...


----------



## MegatronVzla (Jun 13, 2017)

La biblia en español para los amantes de la electronica, mas que todo, ayuda a amateurs como yo. Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2017)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## bennydytto (Jun 13, 2017)

Hola a todos. Un privilegio integrarme a esta gran comunidad. Saludos desde Brasil


----------



## caosorio2004 (Jun 13, 2017)

Excelente por Andrés Fernando Cuenca por este espacio creado para las presentaciones!

Continúo yo:

Mi nombre es Carlos Osorio, también soy un apasionado por la electrónica. Soy un entusiasta, un emprendedor; actualmente en el mundo de la electrónica aplicada a la aviación y aquí he aprendido muchas cosas, espero seguir aprendiendo con ustedes.


----------



## jraimundo (Jun 14, 2017)

Buenos dias!
Saludos a todos, soy un apasionado más de la electronica  dedicado a electromedicina, con ganas de aprender y compartir.
Gracias


----------



## repcorredor (Jun 14, 2017)

Hola, encantado de estar en esta comunidad


----------



## eletrobass (Jun 15, 2017)

Hola. soy músico, computin y electrónico y quiero compartir conocimientos en esta comunidad.


----------



## timba21 (Jun 15, 2017)

Hola soy Matias,estudiante de electronica, y espero poder aprender mucho con ustedes!


----------



## egomez (Jun 15, 2017)

Hola soy Edgar desde Ciudad de México, gusto en saludarlos, soy entusiaste de la electronica, lo estudie en la universidad pero hace miles de años y no me dedico a esto, entonces recuerdo la teoria como en sueños, je,je. Estoy repasando todo con un muy buen libro que encontre en Amazon "practical Electronics for Inventors" de Paul Shertz y Simon monk, se los recomiendo mucho si quieren recordar/aprender desde el inicio.


----------



## kirlian (Jun 16, 2017)

Hola. Estdo oy repasando todo con un muy libro que en Amazon


----------



## kObOz (Jun 16, 2017)

Buen día, les agradezco su aceptación en el grupo, soy ingeniero en electrónica y mi intención es compartir, continuar, incrementar y reforzar los conocimientos en electrónica con todos ustedes; saludos desde Mérida Yucatán México


----------



## JAVJAVGEMA (Jun 16, 2017)

Hola me llamo Javier, soy Ing. Bioquimico en alimentos pero me apasiona la electronica, actualmente reparo computadoras, laptops, monitores, maquinas de juego, xbox y todo lo que me cae, como lo son celulares flasheo, programas, centros de carga y varias cosas mas he aprendido poco, pero quiero aprender mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2017)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## angelmauro (Jun 17, 2017)

Hola gente amante de la electrónica, no es mucho lo que se en el tema pero espero ayudar y que me ayuden


----------



## GAME96 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hola a todos! 
Mi nombre es Ernesto y estudio la carrera de Ingeniería Mecánica Automotriz, mi conocimiento en electrónica es lo básico y es que decidí unirme a este foro para adquirir mas conocimientos y compartir ideas. 
Gracias por aceptarme!


----------



## ricardo2k (Jun 18, 2017)

Gracias por poder participar soy de Villa la Angostura  Neuquen


----------



## Odar (Jun 19, 2017)

Estudio ingeneria Electronica, soy de Peru y espero aportar a los que pueda


----------



## loher047 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hola buen día, mi nombre es Arturo, y quiero aprender electrónica, pero soy muy duro para aprender. así que les agradecería  su apoyo y si en algo puedo ayudar.


----------



## seielectronica (Jun 19, 2017)

Buenas tardes a todos los colegas y aficionados de la electronica. Soy tecnico en electronica y poseo un centro de servicios en la ciudad de Rosario. Me es grato formar parte de esta comunidad, vaya un saludo para todos!


----------



## JAvierPer (Jun 20, 2017)

Buenas tardes a todos, soy Javier. Hace minutos generé la cuenta en este foro. No sé demasiado de electrónica pero me gusta mucho, espero poder aprender y en lo que pueda ayudar. Estuve leyendo bastante y admiro cuánto saben algunos integrantes del mismo. Saludo para todos!


----------



## danielesteban (Jun 20, 2017)

Buenas noches.

Me gusta la electrónica, un gusto poder compartir con ustedes, saludos a todos

 

Estoy probando un circuito sin transformador que de entrada tenga 110 VAC y de salida tenga VDC el cual puede ser manejado con diodo zener de acuerdo a la necesidad, a veces 36VDC o 24VDC o 12 VDC, de corriente de salida puede ser 1 AMP, quisiera ayuda en esquemas sencillos, la salida no nesesariamente 1 Amp, puede ser un poco menos 500mA....


----------



## men6981 (Jun 21, 2017)

Gracias por la aceptación.... saludos desde Perú


----------



## Ricardoinfante (Jun 21, 2017)

Hola a Todos mi nombre es Ricardo y soy Colombiano. Amigos quiero dar gracias a todos los que quieren compartir sus conocimientos. Me gusta mucho la Electronica.


----------



## Techno99 (Jun 21, 2017)

Se que no es todo electronica, pero me encanta y me fascina el funcionamiento de las maquinas


----------



## arif (Jun 21, 2017)

Hola, a todos.

 Soy un electrónico autodidacta y estoy contento de encontrar a éste grupo de colegas. Estoy dedicado a la reparación de electrodomésticos. Gracias a Uds. por aceptarme. saludos desde Arica ,Chile.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 22, 2017)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## NonDropped (Jun 22, 2017)

Buenas, me llamo Aitor, soy estudiante de teleco, me apasiona la electrónica y espero aprender mucho aquí.

Saludos!


----------



## MatiG (Jun 22, 2017)

Bueno gente, me presento, Soy Alan Matías González (He de ahí el nick) llevo (como dice a la izquierda de este mensaje) mas de un año en el foro registrado haciendo la del fantasma, miraba miraba y no participaba, también porque tenía un embole con las contraseñas y si algún administrador mira mi cuenta, la restauré unas 3 veces fácil jajajaja

Espero quedarme por acá y participar, con lo poco que sé colaborar y que cuando necesite poder solicitar ayuda.

Un abrazo grande a todos desde este país chiquitito!


----------



## Picapiedra (Jun 22, 2017)

Gracias por aceptarme en este foro.
Desde 1978 a 1992 me dediqué como técnico en radio y televisión.
Abandoné por motivos de salud.
Y de un año a la fecha, retomé estudios de electrónica de potencia.
Si de por si es difícil estar actualizado en tecnología; imaginen ustedes 25 años de inactividad... volví a ésto como hobby, con muchas satisfacciones.
La información, experiencia y proyectos vistos aquí en el foro; me apasiona.
Gracias por permitirme estar aquí.


----------



## Pelacana (Jun 23, 2017)

Buenas tardes. Soy aficionado a la electronica autodidacta y seria un placer formar parte de esta comunidad. Un saludo


----------



## Socrarroyo (Jun 23, 2017)

Saludos a todos me presento soy Adan vivo en Costa Rica, recien empecé a estudiar Electronica, espero aprender mucho de ustedes y si esta a mi alcance aportar con mis conocimientos.


----------



## rolomvg (Jun 23, 2017)

hola soy Rolando soy aficionado a la electrónica y espero despejar mis dudas acá,  gracias


----------



## Socrarroyo (Jun 23, 2017)

argenisb dijo:


> Saludos desde San Tome, Venezuela.
> Soy Tecnico en Electronica, Computacion y Aeronautica. Espero poder servirles de ayuda en lo que pueda. Un abrazo familia.!



Eso jefe seguro que si nos ayudaras mucho, tendras por alli algun consejo de como iniciar? algun libro algun video o algo asi? estoy iniciando electronica y estoy en la parte de las Leyes de Kirchhoff y me cuesta entender la aplicacion en la vida real.


----------



## amado1955 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Amado Mendez Lara me dedico a la reparacion de amplificador de audio muchas gracias por aceptarme en este foro.


----------



## Kebra (Jun 23, 2017)

Recuerden que los últimos 5 registrados deben comprarme un NAD 3020 en concepto de cuota de ingreso.



No me moderen, es una cálida bienvenida nomás!


----------



## Tapir (Jun 24, 2017)

Buenos días a todos. Mi nombre es José, y vuelvo al hobbie de la electrónica, el cual había abandonado hace 30 años. En la era preinternet armé algunos circuitos, un frecuencímetro, unas fuentes con LM117K y alguna otras cosas. En ese entonces llegué a tener un tester digital, y en donde lo usaba, me miraban como a un marciano.

Les dejo un cordial saludo,


José M


----------



## JOGARO (Jun 24, 2017)

Hola a todos, gracias por la bienvenida. Soy un viejo electrónico, que los molestare lo mínimo posible, para hacerles alguna consulta cada tanto. Salidos


----------



## sad (Jun 24, 2017)

Hola soy sad técnico en electrónica mis saludos a todos los especialistas de la materia


----------



## Manutencaohora (Jun 24, 2017)

Me llamo Marcelo Martins, tengo 51 años, resido no Brasil, no Rio de Janeiro, soy técnico en mantenimiento de computadoras hace 22 años, no ano de 1989 hace un curso técnico de electrónica con la duración de 02 años y consegui estágio na rede globo De televisión, después de trabajar con informática. Há 02 anos que venho comprando los componentes electrónicos para montar el amplificador, todavía no hay resultados, no hay nada decidido, hay un contento para entrar en este foro, por lo que los participantes son muy interesados y trocar muchas cosas importantes, diferentes De otros forums que o camarada descobre una ventaja pero no divulga para nadie. Saudações a todos os participantes.


----------



## pedroemanuel (Jun 24, 2017)

Buenas, soy Emanuel, soy técnico electromecánico. Actualmente me dedico a la docencia y tengo un taller de mecánica y electricidad de motos.
Me gusta fabricar mis propias herramientas y es por eso que me uní al foro.
Un abrazo grande a todos!


----------



## TheZapamundi (Jun 25, 2017)

Buenas me llamo jesus y  soy aficionado a la electronica y estudiante de ing. informatica con deseo de aprender electronica.


----------



## Konyco (Jun 25, 2017)

Hola!, saludos a la comuinidad mi nombre es Carlos. Soy técnico en eletrónica y me gusta investigar todo lo relacionado con la misma, espero poder ayudar en lo que sea posible.


----------



## JOGARO (Jun 25, 2017)

Hola a toda la comunidad. Soy un viejo técnico en electrónica, de la época que comenzaban los híbridos, o sea válvulas mas transistores. Soy Argentino, nacido y educado en Argentina, pero desde hace 17 años vivo en España, y ya estoy jubilado. Me he dedicado mas a la electromecanica, pero la electrónica, siempre la he tenido como entretenimiento, de hecho, juego con ella, y actualmente estoy incursionando con Arduino. Posiblemente moleste al foro, por alguna consulta, pero prometo no hacerlo mucho. Un fuerte abrazo a todos.


----------



## impala (Jun 25, 2017)

Hola a todos desde Barcelona, me incorporo al grupo, en su dia estudie electronica basica y las vicisitudes de la vida me separaron de ella, aunque la chispa continua aqui dentro,soy curioso y me gusta intentar reparar cualquier cosa...un saludo.


----------



## rafael vilchez vizcardo (Jun 25, 2017)

Hola, desde muy joven la electricidad me fue formando para iniciarme en la electronica. Soy profesional tecnico electronico acá en Perú. Mi trabajo es independiente. Tengo base de electronica digital y me entretiene mucho la radiofrecuencia pero hasta ahora todo analogicamente. Tengo experiencia en armado de amplificadores (audio) de potencia.
Se que ustedes podrán apoyarme en mis dudas y tal vez yo pueda contribuir en algo.
Me siento aceptado e integrado, muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2017)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## alejandromblanco (Jun 26, 2017)

Hola soy electrónico pero me interesa un poco  todo lo que se pueda hacer.


----------



## Antonio Cabello Battisti (Jun 26, 2017)

Buenas tardes a todos! Soy Antonio y estoy muy contento de pertenecer a este foro.


----------



## miguel96 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hola , soy estudiante de Ingeniera Eléctrica. ¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## javirieju (Jun 26, 2017)

Hola a todos, me llamo Javi y soy nuevo en este foro. me gusta mucho la electrónica y hago mis proyectillos. Y haber si entre todos nos ayudamos. Un saludo


----------



## abenene (Jun 27, 2017)

Hola a todos
Soy muy novato pero me encanta aprender.
Gracias por aceptarme en este magnifico foro.


----------



## pelnar (Jun 27, 2017)

Hola; no tengo idea de electronica, pero mucha curiosidad. Espero no agobiar con mis preguntas y desde ya agradecido. Un abrazo!!!


----------



## abner RM (Jun 27, 2017)

Ando en eso de la electronica, y me gusta retearto la robotica, hay estamos, este foro esta de lujo, Saludos!


----------



## AntonioTorres (Jun 28, 2017)

Mi conocimiento en electrónica e s bastante básico, me uní a este grupo por aprender, es algo que me gusta.
un saludo a todos.


----------



## Intuition (Jun 28, 2017)

Hola, no se mucho de electronica lo que se es por que meti mano jaja veo que hay muchos con experiencia. Saludos


----------



## osman2017 (Jun 29, 2017)

Saludos desde Celaya Guanaguato Mexico, soy Osman un Chileno viviendo en Mexico, espero ser un gran aporte a esta página, soy un gran aficionado ya que por circunstancias de la vida no termine mi carrera de electrónica pero aun así corro toreto jejejej 

Gracias y saludos


----------



## joseluisfc97 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jose Luis. Me considero un poco audiofilo y me encanta la electronica. Llevo bastante tiempo leyendo vuestros temas como anónimo y hoy he decidido registrarme en el foro. Espero ser de ayuda, aunque no soy mas que un aficionado, y aprender mucho de toda esta comunidad.

Un saludo a todos y buenas tardes.


----------



## haoh157 (Jun 29, 2017)

amado1955 dijo:


> Hola a todos mi nombre es Amado Mendez Lara me dedico a la reparacion de amplificador de audio muchas gracias por aceptarme en este foro.



Gracias Armando quisiera saber si puedo consultar sobre falla en  amplificador PRODJ PVP13.0 se protege un canal?


----------



## fvg56 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Francisco y me interesa aprender sobre electronica para proyectos personales.

Aprecio la participacion del grupo.

Saludos.


----------



## ruben1960miserere (Jun 29, 2017)

Hola soy Ruben Pitura, tengo 56 años y vivo en Moreno provincia de Buenos Aires, no se nada de electronica pero un dia dando vueltas por internet encontre el foro y me gustó mucho los temas que tratan aqui, asi que estoy tratando de aprender electronica basica con ustedes, muchas gracias por la bienvenida.


----------



## ramonpolispan (Jul 1, 2017)

Hola compañeros, soy Ramón de Sevilla y vengo a aprender todo lo que pueda. me gusta mucho un soldador, aunque ahora mismo rompo más que reparo.


----------



## luca77s (Jul 2, 2017)

Hola a todos. Desde el 2013 que no entraba a mi cuenta, ni me acordaba que tenía una cuenta aquí. Lo que estoy seguro es que nunca me presenté. La página está muy cambiada. Los saludo a todos desde San Fernando, Bs. As. Soy electricista, electromecánico y con conocimientos muy básicos de electrónica, es mi hobby, y siempre tratando de aprender algo más. Saludos!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 2, 2017)

saludos luca77s y bienvenido al foro ,espero que participes mas y que amplies tus conocimientos ,mediante  los aportes de todos los compañeros, aprendiendo uno de otros ,lo que no sabe uno lo sabe otro y asi nos hacemos mas sabios 
un abrazo


----------



## ErnestP (Jul 3, 2017)

Saludos. Tengo la titulación de técnico electrónico, y aun que no trabajo profesionalmente como técnico, y mi teoría está muy oxidada, nunca he dejado de hacer o reparar todo tipo de aparatos, domésticos y de sonido principalmente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2017)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## ebola2 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hola, mi nombre es Eduardo y me gusta e tema de la electrónica, estoy empezando de manera autodidacta,por o cual pido paciencia. Saludos!


----------



## fjbs (Jul 4, 2017)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Javier, soy un Ingeniero Electrónico frustrado, (empecé la carrera hace 30 años pero nunca la acabé). Profesionalmente no trabajo en este sector pero siempre he sido un entusiasta del "amaestramiento" de los electrones y siempre le he dedicado tiempo como hobby.


----------



## Cavirules (Jul 5, 2017)

Hola, me llamo Carlos. Nunca he estudiado electrónica pero me gusta y voy aprendiendo lo que puedo. Con vuestra ayuda espero conocer este mundo mucho mejor. Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## LuisPe (Jul 5, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy Luis, estudiante de cuarto semestre de ingenieria electronica, me gusta el disñeo digital con compuertas logicas y diseño con transistores pero, se me dificulta la programacion espero poder contar con ustedes asi como yo poder aportarles algo


----------



## maxifleco87 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hola, digamos que soy nuevo en este foro, en realidad siempre leo pero nunca me presente, saludos desde la Patagonia, Argentina


----------



## tonecho (Jul 6, 2017)

Hola, me llamo Antonio, soy diseñador web y entre mis aficiones están la reparación de radios a válvulas y el intentar la reparación de cualquier aparato que se averíe por casa, ya que el luchar contra la obsolescencia programada y el usar y tirar es uno de mis fundamentos y espero que con la ayuda de vuestra comunidad pueda lograr mi objetivo.


----------



## pcarlos (Jul 6, 2017)

Hola, soy Pedro, me dedico profesionalmente a la tecnología combinando hardware y software. Espero poder aportan algo positivo a este foro.


----------



## cesarxmecatronico (Jul 6, 2017)

Saludos colegas, soy del Perú, siempre quise pertenecer a este foro, espero que compartamos informacion


----------



## lorbay (Jul 7, 2017)

Hola grupo, decidí unirme ya que en varias ocasiones e resuelto temas leyendo desde acá. Espero aprender mucho y ayudar en lo que sepa...


----------



## guillermo violi (Jul 7, 2017)

Hola grupo, tengo 52 y soy fana de los audio "vintage" onda años 80 con los cuales aprendi, crecí y disfrute de mi trabajo hasta el dia actual. Soy de los 2n3055 y de los tip 31  (o sea, vejestorio)


----------



## ramonf1995 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hola a todos, no soy profesional pero me gusta reparar cosas, en el instituto se me daba ésto bastante bien y puedo defenderme en varias cosas lo basico pero me gustaria aprender mas


----------



## arlequino1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Muy buenas a todos.
Soy aficionado a la electrónica desde que tengo memoria pero por cosas de la vida solo le pude dedicar el tiempo libre.
Me encantaría aprender mas y a ver si me dan una mano.


----------



## seaborj (Jul 8, 2017)

Hola, mi nombre es José. Yo creía estar seguro de que me presenté hace bastante, pero como me ha saltado el aviso para presentarse... pues ¡Hola mundo!

Un saludo.
José.


----------



## Alexander24798 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hola a todos, son nuevo en el grupo, disculpen por no presentarme antes, me llamo Dario Freire tengo 18 años soy de Ecuador, soy aficionado a la electronica principalmente a la electronica de potencia y Audio mi pasion, me gustan mucho los amplificadoress de audio.

Espero poder aprender mas con ustedes, poder ser de ayuda, y poder compartir mis conocimientos con ustedes.

Gracias por darme cabida en un foro donde veo que estan los verdaderos maestros    Saludos


----------



## humberto123pc (Jul 8, 2017)

Hola para todos ,me llamo Humberto Millan, tengo 58años, soy de Venezuela, soy electricista pero me encanta la electronica, hice un curso pero me falta todavia por aprender, espero que ustedes me ayuden


----------



## cycab (Jul 9, 2017)

Bueno Me llamo Alvaro y estoy a su servicio en lo que pueda ayudar, Soy electricista y me gusta la electrónica, se necesita mucho conocimiento para estar actualizado y los encontré por aquí naufragando en la red, en la búsqueda de información sobre la reparación de una unidad amplificada Beringher. Espero  poder aportar algo para crecer con ustedes, cordial saludo.


----------



## juliochaviel (Jul 9, 2017)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Julio Ramos y me gusta la electronicas y proyectos de investigación


----------



## Jbecerra (Jul 10, 2017)

Hola.
Mi nombre es José María Becerra, no estoy en el ocaso de la vida sino, en el espero, un largo atardecer. 
De joven me interesó mucho la electrónica, pero desistí por tener muchos frentes abiertos y me dediqué a la mecánica, poder ver los movimientos de un cacharro sin tener que usarla para todos de medida fue una razón.
Actualmente estoy estudiando lo que puedo de CNC, y constantemente recurro a la red para informarme de la cosas de la electrónica, en este foro encontré mucha ayuda, y que menos que registrarme.
Gracias a todos lo que de alguna manera le dais vida.
Un saludo


----------



## jbesil (Jul 10, 2017)

Mi nombre es José Ramón Besil Necuze soy Ingeniero en Telecomunicaciones por lo que como profesional en dicha rama poseo y me interesa los conocimientos en la electricidad electrónica y las comunicaciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2017)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## Mr Nacho (Jul 11, 2017)

Buenas! Soy Nacho, actualmente estoy viviendo en Rosario, Argentina.

Soy técnico Univ. en Mecatrónica y estoy cursando la carrera de técnico en sistemas electrónicos. Tengo varios proyectos en mente, algunos como hobby, otros no tanto. Espero obtener la ayuda que necesito y también poder ayudar en sus proyectos!

Saludos


----------



## jac361 (Jul 11, 2017)

Saludos soy Jac361, me gusta la electronica aunq lo poco que se lo he aprendido de videos y de internet, me interesa aprender sobre como armar amplificadores de audio y todo lo relacionado al tema.

Saludos desde Guatemala City.


----------



## leandroislas (Jul 11, 2017)

Buenas Noches , gracias por aceptarme en el foro. Intereses comunes automatizacion , iluminacion dmx y amplificados de audio valvulares e integrados.


----------



## aroicasR (Jul 12, 2017)

Saludos a todos, soy electrónico de la armada así que mis conocimientos se ciñen sobre todo a radares y mi intención es seguir aprendiendo todo lo que pueda.
Gracias por este fantástico foro


----------



## gorakh (Jul 12, 2017)

Hola, soy Gorakh Raj Joshi de Nepal. Actualmente estoy estudiando Electrónica y Comunicación durante mi último año



			
				gorakh dijo:
			
		

> Hi, I am Gorakh Raj Joshi from Nepal. I am currently studying Electronics & Communication during my last year




Welcome. You must use a translator .Thanks !


----------



## Paikkan (Jul 12, 2017)

Buenos días a todos. He cursado estudios de electrónica en mi juventud y deseo retomar la actividad. 
He encontrado este foro que además de poroveer cantidad de conocimientos y datos, trata todos sus temas y a los foristas con sumo respeto.
Salud nuevamente a todos y espero poder ser de ayuda alguna vez.
Muchas gracias.
Paikkan.


----------



## Hydrako (Jul 12, 2017)

Hola, soy Agustín C. Aficionado a la electrónica y programador. 
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Will93 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hola, me llamo Willy , estudiante de ingeniería.
Estoy estudiando en su mayor parte el control entre la electrónica y la programación.
Gracias


----------



## Yunier Marrero (Jul 14, 2017)

Hola me llamo Yunier , soy Ing. en Telecom. y Electrónica, saludos a todos y gracias


----------



## DiegoGaston (Jul 14, 2017)

Hola buenas noches, mi nombre es Diego, vivo en Mar del Plata, Argentina y apasionado del audio, gracias por la bienvenida ¡


----------



## cacaguete (Jul 14, 2017)

Hola chicos! soy Maxi y soy nuevo en el foro, me interesa bastante la electronica aunque recién estoy empezando, ya estoy armando algunos circuitos.
Saludos


----------



## Darknight560 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y soy aficionado  a la electronica y me encanta todo lo relacionado a la electronica analogica y automatizacion, espero ser de ayuda cuando se necesite.

Gracias por la bienvenida!


----------



## Jimmy94 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hola compañeros soy mexicano de 23 años con carrera en ingeniería en diseño electrónico y con ganas de ayudarlos con mi poco o mucho conocimiento en la materia de la electronica.


----------



## ginsaurralde (Jul 16, 2017)

Hola gente.
Me llamo Gaston ,soy de Argentina, Buenos Aires . soy electricista pero me apasiona mucho la electrónica,
Uso mucho los foros en busca de información y resolver dudas. soy como un científico medio loco salgo con cada cosa para inventar.
Cada día aprendo algo nuevo.


----------



## ELMER ARNOLDO (Jul 17, 2017)

Hola buen día, mi nombre es Elmer y pues vale decir que no tengo conocimiento ni experiencia en electrónica pero es un tema que me atrae mucho, estoy aquí con el afán de aprender de uds quienes veo que tienen excelentes aporte. Gracias de antemano


----------



## autoinductivo (Jul 17, 2017)

Un saludo para todos en el foro, hoy me uní al grupo y estoy muy contento de poder aportar algo de lo que se en cuestión de electrónica y música. (toco el bajo)
Soy fanático de la marca SANSUI y tengo muchos planos de los cuales he hecho algunas etapas de salida, de hecho el amplificador de mi bajo eléctrico lo hice con una etapa de salida AU 719 a la que agregue 2 transistores mas, espero poder aportar y aprender también de ustedes en lo relacionado al audio, soy de Cali, Colombia me gusta el futbol y soy hincha del América de Cali, el Boca Juniors y el Real Madrid.


----------



## avictorq (Jul 17, 2017)

Hola! Mi nombre es Victor y estoy dando mis primeros pasos en la electrónica (materia pendiente entre varias) y me apasiona! Espero ayudar en cuanto pueda y obtener ayuda con mis dudas. Gracias!


----------



## FrankZappa (Jul 17, 2017)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Daniel y me gusta la electronicas. Soy solo un aficionado. Me gusta resolver algunos contratiempos de este rubro u otros, como desafío y a la vez adquirir conocimientos. Recientemente jubilado y con dias largos para actividades. Mi saludo a todos.


----------



## bitmanchu (Jul 18, 2017)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Lalo Vidaña y estoy aquí para aprender de ustedes y para aportar el poco conocimiento y experiencias que he tenido a lo largo de mi carrera como técnico. Espero que juntos crezcamos en conocimiento de este apasionante campo. Saludos. Ah, si quieren pueden visitarme en Tindicio44 en youtube, hasta pronto!!!


----------



## SEBAS9878 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hola compañeros, mi nombre es Sebastián Restrepo y estoy aquí para aprender nuevas cosas y aportar mi conocimiento, espero que les pueda servir


----------



## Brujoz (Jul 19, 2017)

Buenas !!!

La verdad que siempre encuentro informacion muy util en el foro..
Buen trabajo!


----------



## ROLO CASTRO (Jul 20, 2017)

Hola Amigos Mi nombre es Raul . Soy técnico en electrónica desde hace 50 años. Deseo encontrar lo que busque en este foro y agradezco desde ya la colaboración de mis colegas.
En especial inicio mi consulta con el objeto de conseguir , el diagrama del TV Daytek MSNV 3206 Fuente. desde ya agradecido espero sus indicaciones


----------



## Banderfauer (Jul 20, 2017)

Hola, me acabo de incorporar al foro, soy estudiante de Mecatrónica, espero ayudar y ser ayudado en lo posible, saludos!


----------



## hector1256 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hola, soy Hector, muchas gracias por recibirme, soy docente del ciclo basico en secundaria, me gusta la electrónica y espero hacer muchos amigos. Un saludo para todos y gracias nuevamente.
Me olvidaba soy de Argentina, ciudad de Córdoba Capital.


----------



## alterjack701 (Jul 21, 2017)

Saludos. Soy Jackson Vicuña, aficionado a la electrónica, soy de Venezuela y agradezco la colaboración de todos los participantes en esta página. En lo sucesivo subiré algunos proyectos para discutir y compartirlos- Muchas gracias.


----------



## mikeestrada (Jul 21, 2017)

Hola, mi nombre es Miguel Estrada y soy de Monterrey, México. Mi experiencia es con equipos UPS de todas capacidades y conozco algo de temas de Calidad de Energía, baterías VRLA o tipo Gel, Tierras Físicas, etc.
Quedo a sus órdenes.


----------



## joselitoelpayo (Jul 21, 2017)

Buenas noches, uno mas que se une al club, me llamo Jose y aunque mis conocimientos de electronica son muy basicos me gusta mucho la electronica y lo poquito que sé es por ser autodidacta.
Llevo tiempo siguiendo el foro y he decidido unirme y hacer unas consultas.

Saludos


----------



## cristodelmar (Jul 21, 2017)

Buenas noches soy Cristo delmar, soy tecnico quimico, pero siempre me apasiono la electronica, la electromecanica,la electricidad e iluminacion y por ultimo la mecanica automotriz. Mi constante busqueda me llevo a unos cuantos aciertos y desaciertos, pero no pudo ,hasta ahora, quitarme nada mi deseo de seguir adelante...No creo en que todo ya esta inventado o escrito, creo en el infinito de la creatividad humana. Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## suco2 (Jul 21, 2017)

Buenas, soy Suco, aficionado a la electronica y electriciad, saludos


----------



## vigues (Jul 22, 2017)

Hola, soy Vigues
Tengo 62 años técnico electrónico, trabajo en iluminación y soy aficionado a la electrónica antigua


----------



## pkofor (Jul 22, 2017)

Saludos desde El Salvador, me llamo Francisco y espero poder aportar un poco de mi experiencia, asi como tambien me puedan auxilliar con mis dudas. Gracias.


----------



## remysem (Jul 22, 2017)

Hola  soy  Arturo un gran saludo a para todos, soy ing en sistemas computacionales, aunque ya tengo un tiempo que me inscribi, me aleje  algo del foro, la electronica  es  paralela a los sistemas computacionales, ya soy una persona de  61 años pero disfruto  hacer esta  actividad.


----------



## Bilbilitano (Jul 23, 2017)

Nuevo en la comunidad .Saludos.


----------



## daviddrf (Jul 23, 2017)

Hola, soy Daviddrf y me acabo de registrar. Escribo este mensaje para presentarme y comentaros que estoy encantado de poder estar aquí con vosotros. Recibid un cordial saludo.


----------



## PIKKACHUP (Jul 23, 2017)

Soy Pedro Picado de Venezuela, estudiante de electronica Industria, me gusta el foro, es de gran ayuda para comprender esta tecnología


----------



## alemc (Jul 24, 2017)

Hola Amigos, saludos a todos los miembros. Soy nuevo en el sitio asi como en la carrera, me interesa mucho aprender la electrónica, este espacio me parece genial y espero contar con la ayuda de todos.


----------



## silvanocamargo (Jul 24, 2017)

Hola, me llamo Silvano, es un gusto para mi estar suscrito a Foros de Electronica, estoy dispuesto a colaborar en lo que este a mi alcance.


----------



## dantesanabria (Jul 24, 2017)

Hola, me llamo Dante 58, me gusta la electrónica y estoy cursando un terciario y me cuesta mucho entender 
por tal motivo me uní al grupo para comprender esta materia.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## jusanfe (Jul 25, 2017)

Buenos días a todos, mi nombre es Julián y espero poder prender de todos vosotros, muchas gracias.
Un saludo


----------



## Fyz (Jul 25, 2017)

Saludos desde Lugo (España), acabo de registrarme aunque llevo tiempo leyendo hilos de temas que me interesan. Estoy aqui para aprender algo de electronica basica. De siempre me sentí atraído, aunque no tengo estudios en ello.


----------



## dfgr88 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hola soy Daniel Gutierrez y vivo en Guadalajra, Jalisco, me gusta la electronica estoy por terminar la Ingenieria y uso mucho los foros para resolver dudas y aprender más cada día, es el primer foro en el que me doy de alta 

Saludos


----------



## sergio guerrero (Jul 25, 2017)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Sergio Guerrero soy de Jiutepec Morelos México, y estoy aquí para aprender de ustedes y para aportar el poco conocimiento y experiencias que he tenido a lo largo de mi carrera como técnico. Espero que juntos crezcamos en conocimiento de este apasionante campo. Saludos.


----------



## monxa123 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hola, me presento mi nombre es Xavier Torres, vine a este foro para aprender un poco mas de electronica, actualmente me encuentro cursando la carrera de Ing. Mecatronica en Mexicali, espero y me puedan ayudar con mis dudas, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2017)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## fedefrankk (Jul 26, 2017)

Hola Mi nombre es Fede, no tengo conocimiento ni experiencia en electrónica pero es un tema que me atrae mucho, estoy aquí con el afán de aprender de uds quienes veo que tienen excelentes aporte. Gracias de antemano.
Saludos a Todos


----------



## maxitrapo (Jul 27, 2017)

Gente  Buenos dias! soy maxi de Villa La Angostura, Neuquen, Argentina.
soy radioaficionado (LU5AMM) y me recibi en el colegio como Técnico electrónico, actualmente me dedico al mundo de TV como IPTV y sistemas de acceso condicional.


----------



## mayini (Jul 28, 2017)

Hola gente!!

Soy Jesus Mayo de Tabasco, México.
Soy Ing en Mecatronica, me gusta seguir aprendiendo y transmitir lo aprendido teoricomente y practico.
Saludos!!!


----------



## yomak123 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hola, Soy Manuel Macotela. Soy aficionado a la electronica. Este foro me ha sido de gran utilidad. He aprendido mucho y agradezco infinitamente la paciencia y disponibilidad con que ponen a disposición de todos sus conocimientos.


----------



## Bilbilitano (Jul 29, 2017)

Desde Calatayud en Zaragoza (España) saludos a la comunidad electrónica .He podido resolver el problema de una etapa de potencia de audio gracias a conseguir el esquema eléctrico en el foro de intercambios.Tengo experiencia de40 años en electrónica y telecomunicación , y quedó al servicio de la comunidad para todo aquello en donde pueda aportar mi ayuda.Cordiales saludos   Bilbilitano.


----------



## Drilly3 (Jul 29, 2017)

Gracias por aceptarme en el foro, soy de Perú y quiero ampliar mis conocimientos en electrónica, nuevamente gracias


----------



## jlcb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hola, buenas tardes, soy de Venezuela, no soy un experto en electrónica en realidad no se nada sobre el tema pero siempre me ha llamado la atención, deseo realizar pequeños proyectos relacionados con instrumentos musicales especialmente el bajo eléctrico, crear efectos y por que no montarme un buen amplificador ya que soy bajista profesional.

Espero poder lograrlos con ayuda de ustedes aprender sobre la marcha y eliminar dudas y aportar ideas.... mil gracias,,, rock on


----------



## sof696ia (Jul 29, 2017)

Hola mi nombre es Sofia y soy de Ecuador, una estudiante de electronica en tercer nivel en la universidad de las fuerzas armadas. ESPE. Espero que en este foro encontar repuestas a mis dudas y aprender de los demas y de sus contribuciones


----------



## geanco (Jul 29, 2017)

Saludos a todos espero aprender mucho en este foro. Gracias


----------



## Manuxss (Jul 30, 2017)

Hola a todos, me llamo Manuel y soy de Mar del plata, gustazo de conocerlos!,,


----------



## Narcizo (Jul 30, 2017)

Saludos a todos. soy NARCISO desde México. trabajo en seguridad contra robo automotriz y rastreo satelital. mi experiencia profesional desde 1980. Es un placer compartir.


----------



## retc (Jul 31, 2017)

Hola chavos, soy nuevo en el Foro, pero ya tengo bastante tiempo armando circuitos.


----------



## Trimix (Jul 31, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en ésto, soy de España y me interesa adquirir conocimientos. Espero aprender y ayudar en todo lo que pueda.


----------



## betfer (Jul 31, 2017)

Hola, mi nombre es Roberto , tengo 51 años y desde los 20 soy aficionado a la electronica. Me gusta muho hacer proyectos de todo tipo, pero mas sobre progamacion de micros y ahora aprendo un poco de nuevas tecnologias wifi y bluetooth, asi que cuando tengo tiempo hago algun proyecto para conectar a la PC con el celular y cosas asi.
Tambien estoy aprendiendo de Arduino y a programar la Raspberrypi nueva que trae muchas cosas ya integradas y no estan caras para comprar. 
Por ahora mi idea es armar un centro multimedia con la raspberry y hacer programas con alguna version de linux para ir probando y conectar la placa a algun que otro sensor externo, y bueno ir aprendiendo.

Y tambien queria felicitar a la gente del foro por todo lo que nos enseñan.

Saludos


----------



## Diosvey (Ago 1, 2017)

HOLA Me llamo Diosvey soy Cubano , y me gusta mucho la electronica , soy graduado de en ella y me gustaria seguir aprendiendo mas con la ayuda de todos .... saludos para todos , y espero hacer buenas amistades ....


----------



## rubiconrojo (Ago 1, 2017)

Hola,
Saludos a todos desde España. Mi interes está relacionado con el diseño de sistemas mecatrónicos y sistemas embebidos en general.
Gracias, saludos.


----------



## titoalzaga (Ago 1, 2017)

Hola soy Ernesto desde Argentina espero poder ayudar en el foro 
Saludos y Gracias


----------



## AlexisLeite (Ago 1, 2017)

Buenas, nuevo en el foro, saludos.


----------



## arturoedain (Ago 2, 2017)

Hola a todos ya tengo algún tiempo leyendo el foro. Soy informático y entusiasta de la electrónica. Espero poder ayudar en algo. saludos


----------



## maximo chamorro (Ago 3, 2017)

Hola Amigos me llam MÁXIMO , saludos a todos los miembros. Soy nuevo en el sitio asi como en la carrera, me interesa mucho aprender la electrónica, este espacio me parece genial y espero contar con la ayuda de todos  poder ayudar también.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## MANIAS21 (Ago 3, 2017)

jusanfe dijo:


> Buenos días a todos, mi nombre es Julián y espero poder prender de todos vosotros, muchas gracias.
> Un saludo


 


Ya somos dos, buenas a todos!


----------



## jferian (Ago 4, 2017)

Hola buenas noches, soy Jose Feria y soy un aficionado a la electronica


----------



## angelfiei (Ago 5, 2017)

Hola muy buenas a todos , muchas ganas de aprender mi nombre es Ángel


----------



## alxcarrlg (Ago 5, 2017)

Hola amigos, tengo mucha curiosidad con la electronica, mi nombre es Alejandro Carranza. Espero poder aprender de ustedes y llegar a aportarles algo de mi


----------



## Aronis (Ago 5, 2017)

Hola, mi nombre es Aronis Serrano, soy de República Dominicana y éste Foro a sido de gran ayuda en un proyecto que estoy llevando a cabo, espero en un futuro también poder aportar con mis conocimientos y ayudar a quien lo necesite.


----------



## roberhoz (Ago 6, 2017)

Hola , Mi nombre es Roberto Jorge, Tecnico en Electronica, Soy de CUBA, vivo actualmente en Estados Unidos, Miami Florida. Tengo pasion por el Audio y La Electronica en general. Un saludo a Todos...


----------



## luisdumi (Ago 6, 2017)

Hola soy Luis desde Chile. llegue aquí con la intención de saber que temas interesan a la comunidad y como a estos conocimientos pueden aprovecharlos para hacer dinero. espero ser aceptado por todos y también compartir conocimiento.


----------



## Fantomitas55 (Ago 6, 2017)

Hola soy Gonzalo desde Monterrey Mexico, mi  intencion es compartir experiensas y aprender de ustedes


----------



## rmacana (Ago 7, 2017)

Saludos soy David Macana de Venezuela. Soy ingeniero en electrónica y espero poder ampliar mis conocimientos con ustedes.


----------



## toto2310 (Ago 7, 2017)

Que tal mi nombre es Cesar y me dicen Totin, soy de México, espero recibir y aportar en esta comunidad conocimiento.Saludos


----------



## hnlrnv (Ago 8, 2017)

Bueos dias soy nuevo en el Foro, espero y me puedan ayudar con mis dudas, de antemano gracias


----------



## 1989 (Ago 8, 2017)

Saludos cordiales me llamo Jefferson Vargas y soy Técnico en Electrónica, estoy dispuesto siempre aprender..... Guayaquil-Ecuador.


----------



## denny06 (Ago 8, 2017)

Saludos mi nombre es Daniel y tengo algo de tiempo circulando por los foros, mas apenas me registre espero poder ayudar con lo poco que se


----------



## Mercedario (Ago 9, 2017)

Que tal a todos, Soy técnico electrónico en audio y vídeo desde hace mas de 15 años y también me gusta ensamblar y crear circuitos.
Estoy aqui para ofrecer ayuda a quien pueda ayudar y para aprender mas de los temas que en esta excelente pagina se debaten a diario y que se hacen verdaderamente interesantes por la participación de miembros que poseen conocimientos muy avanzados en materia de electronica.
Muchas gracias por compartir sus grandes conocimientos sin ninguna clase de egoismo (ingenieros, tecnologos etc,) y me honrra formar parte de esta gran comunidad.
Saludos desde Medellin Colombia.


----------



## jarochoweb (Ago 10, 2017)

Saludos desde México, excelente foro.... muchas gracias por permitirme formar parte de esta gran familia.


----------



## vivec (Ago 10, 2017)

Saludos desde el ultimo rincon del mundo, Chile.
Agradezco el dejarme participar y aprender cada dia mas, soy autodidacta y estos foros me ayudan muchisimo, para ser un mejor girosintornillos como me autodefino.
Agradecido de antemano de todos quines aportan sus conocimientos y estudios para ayudar a quienes por una u otra razon no hemos podido acceder a una preparacion tecnica.


----------



## john richar (Ago 10, 2017)

Hola, me llamo John y soy de Perú, me auno a Foros de Electronica


----------



## Dero Breton (Ago 10, 2017)

Un gusto soy estudiante tecnico de electronica Mi nombre es Dero Breton


----------



## kptyurte (Ago 11, 2017)

Hola a tod@s. Soy aficionado a la electrónica y, supongo, que aprenderé más de otros que lo que yo pueda aportar. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## federicofrutos (Ago 11, 2017)

Hola, soy Federico!


----------



## wagego (Ago 11, 2017)

Buenos días, aca me presento en el foro!


----------



## smithbit (Ago 12, 2017)

Buenas noches a todos desde Cadiz, dispuesto a compartir experiencias.
Saludos


----------



## nikolaantword (Ago 13, 2017)

Hola a todos escribo desde Uruguay soy aficionado a la electrónica. Es un placer participar de forosdeelectronica


----------



## hugo2014 (Ago 13, 2017)

Que tal colegas,gracias por aceptarme,estaremos de este modo compartiendo experiencias y consejos,para mi y todos necesiten una mano en esto que una pasión ,la electrónica


----------



## denny008 (Ago 14, 2017)

Hola, buenas a todos, gracias por permitirme ser parte de ustedes. los conocimientos mios en base a la electronica no son muy amplios , espero aprender mas aqui y colaborar en lo que pueda ayudar , gracias.


----------



## felix1 (Ago 16, 2017)

Buenos dias, me llamo Felix, un saludo a todos y todas las personas del foro, bueno deciros que soy novato en esto de la electrónica pero con muchas ganas de aprender


----------



## fercon (Ago 16, 2017)

Buen día. Mi nombre es Fernando. No había cumplido este requisito. Soy Docente, Matemático y a los 45 estudiante Electronica por despecho y divorcio con la modelación. Para cuando se vayan los menores de casa y jubilado ya este a merced de la Sargento, para mi sobrevivencia, debo entender y reparar todo lo eléctrico y electrónico que tanto le molesta...


----------



## mormodi (Ago 16, 2017)

Buenas tardes, 
Mi nombre es Miguel y soy nuevo en el foro.

Soy entusiasta de la electrónica y del aprendizaje. Me encanta "inventar" cosas continuamente, por capricho o necesidad.


Espero que os pueda ser de utilidad mi estancia  aquí, así  como que me podáis ayudar si lo necesito.

Saludos!! [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## MULTISERVICIOSGP (Ago 16, 2017)

Hola soy mecanico automotrz . Saludos a todos los integrantes


----------



## rafa17 (Ago 16, 2017)

Saludos desde Colombia, gracias por permitirme pertenecer al foro.


----------



## maxwell86 (Ago 17, 2017)

Hola! Soy Juan desde Chubut! Espero poder nutrirme de la info del foro y poder aportar cuando haga falta. Suados!


----------



## pablodelamota (Ago 17, 2017)

Buenas, saludos desde Republica Dominicana y gracias por aceptarme. Excelente contenido en este foro para expandir conocimientos y aportar un poquito de la experiencia adquirida en estos menesteres.


----------



## Serte (Ago 17, 2017)

Hola!! saludos desde Argentina!!


----------



## jorge t (Ago 17, 2017)

Hola gracias por aceptarme


----------



## Rick SV (Ago 18, 2017)

Buen día, gracias por aceptarme. Espero aprovechar su conocimiento.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Ago 18, 2017)

Hola encontre estos foros en google y me parecen muy interesantes. De momento ando leyendo mucho.


----------



## RoJaS210978 (Ago 18, 2017)

Hola a todos, la verdad hace algún tiempo que estoy mirando, leyendo y aprendiendo de todos/as, no he hecho aporte alguno porque no soy de los mas capacitados pero espero poder ser de utilidad en algún momento. Mi nombre es Rodrigo soy de Argentina y ojalá pueda compartir e intercambiar experiensas y aprender mucho mas de ustedes


----------



## chal787 (Ago 19, 2017)

Ey!

Chal787 desde República Dominicana.
Soy aprendiz de programación en electrónica y con algunos años de experiencia en electricidad industrial enfocada a controles eléctricos y aunque no tengo la experiencia de muchos de ustedes me gustaría no muy tardado serles de utilidad.

Gracias y un placer.

Gracias.


----------



## Piensa 3D (Ago 19, 2017)

Hola compañeros, me presento. 

Mi nombre es Iván y tengo 23 años. Soy ingeniero electrónico en industrial y automática y actualmente estoy estudiando el máster en Ingeniería Industrial, lo cual compagino con mi pasión y proyecto que no es más que mi canal de Youtube (Piensa 3D) enfocado a la electrónica, robótica y tecnología en general.

Considero que ésta es una gran comunidad en el campo de la electrónica que da respuesta a mucha gente apasionada en la electrónica y pensé ¿por qué no enseñar también mis aportaciones y poner un granito a fomentar el conocimiento libre en este bonito campo vía Youtube?

Por ello amigos, les dejo a continuación un enlace a mi canal de Youtube y a mi web si desean conocer algo más de mi proyecto. Pienso que puede ser de utilidad para muchos y que gracias a ello podamos crear una comunidad mayor.

Canal de Youtube: youtube.com/user/ivantraceur8
Web: piensa3d.com

Un saludo desde España, gracias.


----------



## mariancras (Ago 19, 2017)

Buenas..

Mi nombre es mariano, 21 años. Estudiante de Ingenieria en sistemas.

saludos!


----------



## lasv23 (Ago 19, 2017)

Hola.
Me llamo Alejandro.
Llevo mucho tiempo queriendo aprender a programar PICs, a ver si lo consigo.

Saludos.


----------



## erick1996 (Ago 20, 2017)

Hola encontre estos foros en google y me parecen muy interesantes GRACIAS POR ACEPTARME.



Hola encontre estos foros en google y me parecen muy interesantes. De momento ando leyendo mucho.


----------



## kowalskyortiz (Ago 20, 2017)

Saludos, un gusto ser parte de este foro!!


----------



## perito97 (Ago 20, 2017)

Hola, me llamo Ricardo y vivo en la ciudad de México, saludos para todos los integrantes del Foro


----------



## karmo51 (Ago 20, 2017)

Hola, mi nombre es Carlos. Soy aficionado a la electrónica y quiero obtener ingresos, a mis 66 años, reparando aparatos electrónicos, principalmente computadoras automotrices. Saludos a todos y todas. Ojalá pudiera aportar cosas útiles al foro, aunque no sean precisamente sobre electrónica, pero que les generen algún beneficio personal. Saludos de nuevo.

Por cierto, ¿alguien tendrá a la mano el manual de servicio de una Sony Bravia KDL-32R400A, porque no lo he podido conseguir en diversas páginas. Gracias.


----------



## asequeros (Ago 20, 2017)

Hola amigos y amigas amantes de la técnica y la electrónica. Soy Agustín, de la provincia de Toledo. espero poder aprender de todos y todas , además de querer compartir mi pobre experiencia en música y electrónica.

Buenas noches desde España.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2017)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## magodeoz017 (Ago 20, 2017)

vivec dijo:


> Saludos desde el ultimo rincon del mundo, Chile.
> Agradezco el dejarme participar y aprender cada dia mas, soy autodidacta y estos foros me ayudan muchisimo, para ser un mejor girosintornillos como me autodefino.
> Agradecido de antemano de todos quines aportan sus conocimientos y estudios para ayudar a quienes por una u otra razon no hemos podido acceder a una preparacion tecnica.


 
Yo también soy nuevo jeje .. alguien que me de la bienvenida .. p/D me considero un gladiador de la electronica, me gustaría conocer gente capaz de coparse en proyectos complejos


----------



## RoJaS210978 (Ago 20, 2017)

Hola magodeoz017, Córdoba de Argentina o de España. Yo soy de Bahia Blanca y al igual que vos y muchos de los participantes también me considero un gladiador y que a pesar de los fracasos seguimos dando batalla por lo que nos apasiona


----------



## winedd14 (Ago 21, 2017)

Buenas noches a todos, un saludo desde Bolivia


----------



## junitro (Ago 21, 2017)

Saludos a todos Desde P.R.


----------



## GiroArtu (Ago 21, 2017)

HOLA a todos los suscritos, mi nombre es Freddy y soy de santiago de chile, tengo algunos abriles a cuesta casi 60, pero me interesa la electronica desde hace mucho, peero no he tenido la oprtunidad de aprender, hasta ahora que la tecnologia a travez de internet nos ofrece una oportunidad de hacerlo, mi interes es recuperar un sintonizador amplificador Sansui de los anos ochenta es un R 30 y tambien tengo un Sony  tambien de los anos ochenta, es el STR 11
si alguien tuviera los diagramas le agradeceria mucho ya que no he podido encontrarlos, tuve el del Sony hace mas de veinte anos pero se lo pase a un tecnico para que en ese entonces me lo reparara y nunca mas lo devolvio, tambien tengo interes en circuitos pequenos como los de los focos solares pero eso es otro cuento, gracias por su atencion y tiempo para leerme.......soy electricista, gasfiter, pintor, mecanico entre otras cosas....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2017)

GiroArtu dijo:


> HOLA a todos los suscritos, mi nombre es Freddy y soy de santiago de chile, tengo algunos abriles a cuesta casi 60, pero me interesa la electronica desde hace mucho, peero no he tenido la oprtunidad de aprender, hasta ahora que la tecnologia a travez de internet nos ofrece una oportunidad de hacerlo, mi interes es recuperar un sintonizador amplificador Sansui de los anos ochenta es un R 30 y tambien tengo un Sony  tambien de los anos ochenta, es el STR 11
> si alguien tuviera los diagramas le agradeceria mucho ya que no he podido encontrarlos, tuve el del Sony hace mas de veinte anos pero se lo pase a un tecnico para que en ese entonces me lo reparara y nunca mas lo devolvio, tambien tengo interes en circuitos pequenos como los de los focos solares pero eso es otro cuento, gracias por su atencion y tiempo para leerme.......soy electricista, gasfiter, pintor, mecanico entre otras cosas....



Este tema es para realizar "Presentaciones ante la Comunidad"

Para solicitar diagramas o manuales es este "otro" tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/

Bienvenido a la comunidad.


----------



## manuch (Ago 22, 2017)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Manuel y soy de España, aficionado y muy novato en electronica y con muchas ganas me presento.

Saludos a todos


----------



## rafox1 (Ago 22, 2017)

Saludos , me llamo Luis , soy de Guatire , estado miranda en Venezuela


----------



## sudeki (Ago 22, 2017)

Hola, buenos días desde Chile, aun que mi cuenta es ya algo vieja y no la he usado desde hace mucho tiempo, no me había presentado.
De antemano agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## fabio5610 (Ago 22, 2017)

Hola buen dia
soy Héctor Marín de Pereira Colombia, desde la adolescencia tuve como meta la electrónica, ingresé a la universidad a estudiar tecnología, pero no podía con tanta materia y tantas tareas así que fracasé. Pero no he resigno y siempre quiero aprender, ahora con la internet es mas fácil estudiar. Gracias por aceptarme en el foro, me siento orgulloso de tener tantos compañeros de clase que a la vez son mis profesores.


----------



## Pasqualino Circelli (Ago 23, 2017)

Pasqualino Circelli desde Caracas Venezuela, gracias por los temas posteados y un saludo a todos los colegas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2017)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## Leonardo del Risco (Ago 23, 2017)

Hola a todos, me gusta este tipo de forum.


----------



## h264 (Ago 23, 2017)

Buenas tardes, un gusto estar en esta comunidad de electronicos y afines, saludos para todos


----------



## snakepit7 (Ago 24, 2017)

Un placer entrar a esta comunidad, Saludos a todos! Me dedico casi por completo al equipo de computo y otras reparaciones electronicas, espero poder contribuir


----------



## mgb (Ago 24, 2017)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Martín y les mando un saludo desde Córdoba, España. Soy un aficionado a la electrónica, con pocos conocimientos pero con ganas de aprender.
Saludos


----------



## agustinche23 (Ago 25, 2017)

*Buenas tardes*, me llamo Agustín y estoy estudiando la tecnicatura en electrónica ya voy por el ultimo año y a fin de año ya soy técnico electrónico si todo va bien!! la verdad encantado de encontrarme con este foro, me registré ni bien entré jajaj ojala podamos compartir conceptos y demás


----------



## xtal (Ago 25, 2017)

Buenas!!!  Recientemente unido al foro, saludos a todos !!


----------



## osito300 (Ago 26, 2017)

Hola, buenos dias desde Alicante España


----------



## marco111170 (Ago 26, 2017)

Hola soy Marco Antonio y es un gusto estar en Foros de Electrónica.


----------



## transitorial (Ago 26, 2017)

Hola de regreso amigos mi antigua cuenta dejo de funcionar, saludos desde México soy chucho


----------



## Bandicut (Ago 26, 2017)

Saludos desde México. Me gusta la electrónica, y la mecánica.


----------



## JN 66 (Ago 27, 2017)

Muchísimas gracias por permitirme formar parte de este excepcional grupo. Mi nombre es JN 66 y espero participar,tanto solicitando información ,como brindarla dentro de mis posibilidades. Un abrazo a todos los colegas.


----------



## toty01 (Ago 27, 2017)

Saludos desde Argentina muy interesante el foro


----------



## Mixanter (Ago 27, 2017)

Saludos desde Madrid


----------



## faviopereyra (Ago 27, 2017)

Hola a todos. Gracias por aceptarme. Soy de Argentina


----------



## DAMPLER (Ago 27, 2017)

Gracias por aceptar, Saludos


----------



## Scar01 (Ago 28, 2017)

Hola a todos desde Tarragona, España.

Soy Luis, otro aficionado a la electrónica !!

Saludos.


----------



## RAUL33 (Ago 28, 2017)

Hola, mi nombre es Raul, me gusta la electronica, saludos a todos ¡¡¡


----------



## leo1926 (Ago 28, 2017)

Hola, mi nombre es Leonardo, tengo 39 años, soy tecnico de instalación de ascensores 
y me encanta la electronica, no se mucho en si pero quiero entenderla y aprender mucho, gracias


----------



## Edgar Pantoja (Ago 29, 2017)

Hola, soy Edgar, soy de México, tengo 37 años, no conozco de electrónica, pero con muchas ganas de aprender y aportar (aun que sean dudas) a este foro.

Saludos


----------



## tabyfe (Ago 29, 2017)

Saludos soy Pablo González, soy de Guatemala, soy Ingeniero Electricista y Electrónica, me gusta todo lo que tenga que ver con electricidad y electrónica, soy catedrático universitario en Microcontroladores, Robótica, Mecatrónica, Automatización Industrial, se algo de telecomunicaciones y tengo 36 años, estoy a las órdenes, saludos, conozco el foro desde hace muchos años pero nunca me ha gustado participar, pero ahora es buen momento para comenzar...

Saludos..


----------



## cucafer (Ago 29, 2017)

Hola, soy Miguel Cucarella Ferrer, soy español de la provincia de Valencia, tengo 68 años y me gusta la electrónica, estoy jubilado pero pienso que nunca es tarde para adquirir conocimientos, así que aquí estoy.
Mi profesión a sido la electricidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2017)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## ADOLFO LEON HERNANDEZ A (Ago 29, 2017)

Mucho gusto me gusta integrar tecnologías, Pero se dificulta, por que los manuales y en los foros no se publican los detalles de los proyectos.


----------



## Tokateja (Ago 30, 2017)

Buenos días foreros,

Nuevo en este foro y en la electrónica.

Saludos.


----------



## TRASPONDER (Ago 30, 2017)

Buenas tardes "foreros" (valga la expresión). Me presento como uno más de esta comunidad, para aportar, recibir y compartir todo tipo de información, en la medida de lo posible, relacionada con este y otros campos similares.


----------



## kirgum (Ago 30, 2017)

Buenas me llamo Manuel y soy un aficionado a la electrónica y todo lo relacionado a ella pasa que con poco tiempo con los peques que cada vez que me  pongo vienen y no me dejan, jajaja venga un saludo a tod@s.


----------



## ElectroSpa (Ago 30, 2017)

Hola, buenas tardes a todos, mi nombre es Armando, ing. civil de profesión y soy estudiante de ing. electrónica en primer semestre, espero convivir y aprender de todos ustedes para así poder algún día ser útil para el que apenas comience en este tema tan atractivo como lo es la electrónica, este foro me parece extraordinario y una inmensa fuente de conocimiento. les envío un abrazo fraterno desde Veracruz, México


----------



## JVidal (Ago 31, 2017)

Hola a todos,
Me acabo de inscribir y deseando participar y aportar.


----------



## Leonardo Audio (Ago 31, 2017)

Hola Buenos días desde Venezuela soy de la ciudad de Caracas y mi nombre es Leonardo . Graduado como técnico en Electrónica.
Con poca experiencia en la reparación de tarjetas ó circuitos electrónicos en general ya que en un tiempo estuve reparando reguladores de voltaje, protectores de nevera y UPS de allí he reparado uno que otro equipo de sonido, televisores pero no me he dedicado  a ello y en el campo laborar trabaje para compañías donde el trabajo de la calle se remplazaban los módulos completos más no se reparaban las tarjetas electrónicas en la calle, si no que se llevaban al taller para que otros técnicos lo repararan . Estoy reparando en la actualidad una fuente de voltaje de un equipo de sonido LG, espero me puedan ayudar y de igual forma poder ayudar en lo que pueda con los conocimientos adquiridos .


----------



## perito97 (Ago 31, 2017)

Hola a todos los integrantes del foro, mi nombre es Ricardo, soy de México, soy Ingeniero Mecánico-Electricista pensionado por una discapacidad física, tengo 67 años y la Electrónica y la computación son mi pasión y mi terapia, aunque mis conocimientos de ellas, no son lo suficiente que yo deseara, pero siempre estoy dispuesto a aprender, recurriendo a sitios en la red como es el caso de este excelente foro


----------



## duflos (Ago 31, 2017)

Hola a todos, chicos acá saluda Gustavo , tratando de entender el tema de rf, desde ya muchas gracias por sus ayudas ---


----------



## oaseijas39 (Ago 31, 2017)

Hola a todos. Soy Oscar desde El vigia, Venezuela. Desde hace tiempo he seguido con interés esta pagina, me he dado cuenta de que aquí se dan cita muchas personas que  se esmeran por ayudar a quienes tenemos poca experiencia en electrónica, (Me incluyo)pero que nos apasiona.  gracias a todos y por favor tengan nos paciencia.


----------



## vitocoloco (Sep 1, 2017)

Hola , soy Victor de  Santiago de Chile , soy  aficionado a la electronica y he encontrado que  en ésta  página personas de  mayor experiencia  y  conocimiento en  la  materia ayudan con  opiniones y  consejos amablemente , gracias.


----------



## jjota 28 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hola a todos los que postean en este y importante foro. Desde Venezuela le escribe jota28. Un cordial saludos.


----------



## ELMANOLO (Sep 1, 2017)

Saludos a todos los miembros integrantes, desde Maracaibo -Venezuela. Lo que antes fue un hobby; ahora se ha transformado en un medio de SUPERVIVENCIA. Espero vuestra gran ayuda y por supuesto, a disposición de.
 todos. Un abrazo


----------



## jnx (Sep 1, 2017)

Hola a todos!! Fuera de la red me llaman Jano. Llevo un par de años aprendiendo de electrónica por mi cuenta, años en los que más de alguna vez he leído algunos hilos del foro y tomé la decisión de unirme a ustedes con la idea de ayudar en lo que pueda y pedir ayuda cuando lo necesite. De antemano, muchas gracias!!


----------



## sval (Sep 2, 2017)

Hola:

Soy  Salvador de  Barcelona.
En tiempos estudié ingeniería técnica electrónica pero mi  vida profesional ha ido por otros derroteros.
Ahora retomo el tema como hobby, refrescando y  aprendiendo de nuevo gracias a todos vosotros.
Saludos y muchísimas gracias por vuestras aportaciones que  tanto nos ayudan. Espero poder hacerlo algún día.


----------



## A13ERTO (Sep 3, 2017)

Hola, me llamo Alberto, me gusta la electrónica y solucionar la obsolescencia programada que hay en la mayoría de dispositivos electrónicos de la actualidad


----------



## eduardoguevara (Sep 4, 2017)

Hola a todos, otro aficionado a la electronica, desde Dortmund Alemania


----------



## CUNTIS (Sep 4, 2017)

Hola a todos desde Pontevedra un aficionado mas Electronico


----------



## spike20 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hola buenos dias, soy Spike de Argentina...y hace muy poco terminé un curso de electronica básica, asi que estoy a full con proyectos en mente jaja...Saludos a toda la comunidad.


----------



## julio hector vazquez ariz (Sep 4, 2017)

Saludos a Foros de Electrónica, es para mi importante no sentirme solo en ésta actividad pues en algunas ocasiones me siento en un callejón sin salida y no puedo resolver algunos problemas de la electrónica, acabo de inscribirme y a mis años soy novato en este foro, soy radio-técnico y diariamente me enfrento a la reparación de aparatos electrónicos, en éste mundo de la electrónica, con una constante actualización y avances electrónicos es necesario contar con alguna guia y ayuda, les agradezco mucho su admisión a el foro, gracias, os saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2017)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## Andres Brizuela Alvarez (Sep 5, 2017)

Hola, soy de Cuba y estudio Ingenieria Electrica, acabo de comenzar 3r año, gracias por aceptarme


----------



## profezor (Sep 5, 2017)

Hola a todos. Mi nick profezor , mi nombre Jorge, soy de Mar del Plata, Argentina. Gracias por el espacio.


----------



## cafetera (Sep 6, 2017)

Hola a todos! muy buenas soy de España y estudie en su momento Electrónica Industrial. Y desde hace dos años que trabajo como programador industrial y como se nota que en la práctica se aprende muchisimo.

Muchas gracias a todos por el foro.


----------



## caea28 (Sep 7, 2017)

Buen día, cordial saludo desde Sincelejo Colombia, soy amante de la electrónica desde que tengo uso de razón. Afiebrado por los proyectos con Leds.


----------



## ElTaltoani (Sep 7, 2017)

Saludos, soy Jorge Moncada desde México, la electrónica. Recuerden que para ser positivo solo hay que ceder un electrón.


----------



## tecolin (Sep 10, 2017)

Hola, buenas, saludos , soy Alex, trabajo la refrigeración, encontré éste Foro pues ando queriendo repara una soldadora Lincoln que encontré jeej. Saludos


----------



## rastaman22 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hola buenos días a todos es la primera vez que me conecto a un foro , me gusta mucho el audio y estoy aprendiendo un poco de válvulas , quisiera poder transmitir algún conocimiento o experiencias y poder aprender de tanta gente con experiencia en el tema , saludos mi nombre es Sergio.


----------



## EDU GOMEZ (Sep 11, 2017)

Hola, me gusta la electronica, poco a poco he podido reparar una que otra tv en mis tiempos libres espero aprender bastante de ustedes.


----------



## audiovisual2 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hola a todos y gracias por aceptarme en este  gran foro 
Mi nombre es Sebastián Méndez Heller de la ciudad de Traiguén IX región de chile
Soy aficionado avanzado de electricidad y electrónica ya que tengo estudios de telecomunicaciones e ingeniería en sonido pero por problemas de dinero no pude culminar mis estudios pero bueno aquí estoy si sirvo en algo ya que ustedes ya me han ayudado mucho hasta el momento


----------



## Gabriel385 (Sep 12, 2017)

Buenas! soy Gabriel Abdala de: Santiago Del Estero Argentina...
Soy Nuevo en el mundo de la electrónica. Tengo un local en casa, Estoy queriendo empezar a incursionar en el tema de grabados de Eeproms entre otras cosas. por lo tanto seguro estaré molestándolos muchos! porque tengo mas preguntas que niño de 3 años! :3


----------



## menamois (Sep 13, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy Mena-mois de Madrid España. He publicado por fin mi primera consulta. Ya he picoteado en este foro en repetidas ocasiones y ahora se me dió la duda de preguntarles despues que en la tienda de electronica de mi barrio no me hayan dado solucion. Soy nivel principiante y me gustaría aprender todo lo que pueda por aqui.

Gracias


----------



## triste135 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hola como están, soy técnico en electrónica, gracias por recibirme


----------



## david266 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hola a todos.
Soy David.
Profesionalmente me dedico a la enseñanza primaria, y una de mis inquietudes es la investigacion de los problemas que se nos presentan en el dia a dia con aparatos, electrodomesticos, mecanica....

Una de las cosas que hago muy a gusto en el colegio es hacer actividades con cosas de reciclaje, y educar para luchar contra el mundo consumista en el que vivimos, asi enseñar a los alumnos a ser criticos.

Por cierto, soy un apasionado del docuental Obsolescencia programada. Para quien no lo conozca, le invito a verlo....

En https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ZTVOBBbnjv4


----------



## coreano (Sep 13, 2017)

hola


Soy de México apasionado por la electrónica y en especifico por los amplificadores espero poder aprender mucho mucho mucho y compartir conocimientos con los miembros del grupo, agradezco su amable atención y a darle al conocimiento.

Saludos desde México.


----------



## pnrhdz (Sep 14, 2017)

Buen dia a todos gracias por la oportunidad de participar y seguir aprendiendo y a la vez tratar de hacer aportes al foro,  saludos..


----------



## Chispa222 (Sep 14, 2017)

Saludos para todo el foro uno más para aprender todo lo posible


----------



## Oscar Sl (Sep 14, 2017)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Oscar, soy de Tlisarao San Luis Argentina, soy técnico electrónico y me gusta tener conocimientos y circuitos de sonido, alarmas y demás. Gracias por participar.


----------



## 2NBUGS (Sep 14, 2017)

Buenas gente soy de San Juan Argentina, curso el primer año de ing. electrónica y pense unirme para sacar dudas y aprender.


----------



## Adan01 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hola compañeros del foro.

Me llamo Adán y actualmente estoy estudiando Ingenieria en electronica... Saludos


----------



## vanert (Sep 15, 2017)

Hola buenas, me llamo Daniel y estoy en la brecha de no se nada y se algo, espero su guia


----------



## marco antonio gonzales za (Sep 16, 2017)

Soy de Peru, aficionado en amplificadores, espero poder recopilar  mucha sabiduría.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2017)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## hely oviedo (Sep 16, 2017)

Hola a todos. Estrenandome en el foro. Soy ingeniero civil y tengo a la electrónica como un capitulo pendiente en mi vida. De antemano gracias y estoy a sus ordenes


----------



## vikernessky101 (Sep 16, 2017)

¡Saludos cordiales! Soy Rodolfo Vázquez, soy estudiante en Ingeniería en TIC's y es un gran placer unirme a esta comunidad.


----------



## JPI (Sep 18, 2017)

Hola foreros, me llamo Pablo Ianone, llegue al foro en busca de info sobre audio y me quede para aprender, a mi criterio el foro no tiene desperdicio, ¡¡¡los felicito!!! y espero algún día poder retribuir todo lo que ustedes dan.


----------



## Victorlc (Sep 18, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy un curioso de la electrónica y de la vida en general . Me gusta lo que he visto en vuestro Foro que he utilizado como referencia en varias ocasiones y traigo un problema para el que no encuentro solución. Espero me podáis ayudar! Gracias a todos por recibirme


----------



## peremarin (Sep 18, 2017)

Hola a todos. Siempre he sentido curiosidad por el mundo de la electrónica. He encontrado este foro y he pensado que quizá aquí pueda empezar a aprender algo sobre el mundo de la electrónica. Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## juandejuan (Sep 18, 2017)

Hola a todos.
Soy un poco friki de la electronica y he encontrado este foro tan fantastico, no he dudado en registrarme en el mismo para aportar mi granito de arena.
Saludos desde Alcorcon, Madrid


----------



## Emilio de la Garza (Sep 18, 2017)

Hola, Mi nombre Emilio de la Garza de Monterrey. En busca de quien arme proyectos para facilitar la vida con ayuda de la electrónica.
Buenos circuitos para todos...


----------



## Rendraco (Sep 19, 2017)

HOLA A TODOS!

Gracias por aceptarme en el foro, aprovechare al maximo los conocimientos que aqui se encuentran y cada vez que se pueda colaborar. soy tecnico en informatica, help desk desde hace 17 años y me especializo en hardware e implementaciones tecnológicas, moding, redes, blogs edicion de audio, etc... me gusta el sonido hi-fi, profesional, la electronica en gral. un abrazo.


----------



## Agripa (Sep 19, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy un aficionado residente en España que estoy iniciándome en este fascinante mundo. Actualmente mis conocimientos de electrónica son enormemente escasos pero quiero mejorar y aprender.


----------



## Nipes (Sep 19, 2017)

Hola gente.. soy de argentina y estoy queriendo incursionar en electronica, soy tecnico y mis conocimientos en este tema son muy bajos


----------



## juanmitax1979 (Sep 19, 2017)

Buenas tardes desde España. Aficcionado a la electrónica con ganas de aprender. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## davichoo22 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hola buenas noches. Me llamo David. Soy de la provincia de Salta al norte de Argentina. Estudio tecnicatura en electronica en un terciario. Estoy finalizando algunas materia de mi primer año y cursando alguna de mi segundo año. Saludos a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2017)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## jhon b (Sep 19, 2017)

Buenas noches, mi nombre es Jonathan Barrera, soy aficionado a la electronica y me gustaria aprender y aportar algunos conocimientos en este foro. saludos a todos


----------



## JhonyProyectofm (Sep 20, 2017)

Hola  Todos: 
                      Es un gusto participar de este Foro, espero poder ser util con mis pocos conocimientos de muchas cosas. Ya que me gusta saber un poco de todo, pero por lo tanto no se mucho de nada. jaja

                      Estoy comenzando con un proyecto de una fm y tratando de hacerlo todo me estoy encontrando con muchas piedras en el camino, pero con un sueño muy presente se que con un poco de ayuda podre llegar al objetivo final.

                      Saludos a todos y desde Uruguay estaré a las ordenes,


----------



## moacyr (Sep 20, 2017)

¡¡Buenos días gente!! Soy apasionado en electrónica principalmente en audios; amplificadores, pedales de efectos e instrumentos musicales, me alegro y agradecido de tenerme en el foro, pues creo que me va a añadir mucho como profesional en mis proyectos.

Nota del Moderador




> Bom dia pessoal!! Sou apaixonado em eletrônica principalmente em áudios; amplificadores pedais de efeitos e instrumentos musicais, fico feliz e agradecido em terem me acc no fórum, pois acho que vai me acrescentar muito como profissional nos meus projetos.


 

Regras de Participação

1.3 O idioma preferido é o espanhol, por isso apreciamos o uso moderado de qualquer outro idioma. *Use um tradutor*


----------



## Orlinde (Sep 20, 2017)

Gracias por permitirme estar de nuevo entre ustedes, me llamo orlinde cespdes vivo en la provincia de santiago de cuba, Cuba, tengo 54 años, trabajo la electronica general, me gradue en el año 1982 en la especialuidad de tecnico en industria electronica , desde esa fecha trabajo este perfil, en estos momentos llevo un promedio de 26 años trabajando en la tecnologias de audio y luces para espectaculos en una empresa del turismo. actualmente soy el especialista principal, trabajo todo lo relacionado con temas de audio profecional, luces inteligentes, proyeccion de video. me gustaria intecambiar esperiencias con los colegas de este foro del cual espero aprender con sus experiencias en este increible mundo de la electronica.


----------



## hhhe2 (Sep 20, 2017)

Buenos dias a todos los integrantes del  foro, espero ser de utilidad y ayudar a resolver las dudas que tengamos como integrantes del foto.


----------



## Emilio de la Garza (Sep 20, 2017)

Te refieres a OpAmps?
necesito un desarrollo de un proyecto...





coreano dijo:


> hola
> 
> 
> Soy de México apasionado por la electrónica y en especifico por los amplificadores espero poder aprender mucho mucho mucho y compartir conocimientos con los miembros del grupo, agradezco su amable atención y a darle al conocimiento.
> ...


----------



## horcito (Sep 22, 2017)

Buenas noches mi nombre es Horacio soy de Hurlingham Buenos Aires y me gusta reparar todo lo que deja de andar, sobre todo en relojeria, aunque tambien incursiono en la electronica


----------



## rkebra (Sep 23, 2017)

Buenas noches:
Soy técnico electrónico y espero crecer mas como técnico.


----------



## garzon1995 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hola amigos como estan soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, soy nuevo en el tema pero tengo muchas ganas de compartir y de aprender de ustedes gracias


----------



## JUAN S (Sep 24, 2017)

dosmetros dijo:


> *.*​
> *¡ bienvenidos los nuevos participantes ! *​
> 
> *.*​





gracias por permanecer en este foro


----------



## ppito70 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hola ... saludos !!!!


----------



## ldepalo (Sep 25, 2017)

Hola, saludos a todos. Soy de Córdoba Argentina y trabajo como tecnico en un canal de TV a cargo del transmisor, comunicaciones, microware y repetidoras de radio y Tv, junto con dos personas más.


----------



## solves (Sep 25, 2017)

Hola a Todos. Gracias por aceptarme. Soy ingeniero electronico jubilado. Empece como tecnico en la epoca de las valvulas.


----------



## compagogo (Sep 25, 2017)

Hola. 
Saludos a todos los de la comunidad soy de México, estudio ingenieria electronica. 
Espero ayudarlos en lo que pueda y ustedes a mi...


----------



## ningunos2010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hola a todos. Soy de Madrid,Programador y mi hobby es la electrónica y seguir aprendiendo todo lo que pueda, espero aumentar mis conocimientos en este apasionante mundo.


----------



## alonsojes (Sep 26, 2017)

Hola. Me llamo Jesús, soy de A Coruña (España) Ingen Técnico Telecomunicaciones
Entré en este foro buscando la forma de transformar una caja acústicas cerradas en bassreflex
Sigo en ello, la información es muy abundante.


----------



## josenrivasg (Sep 26, 2017)

Hola a toda la comunidad de este foro, espero poder ayudar y apender mucho en este mundo genial como lo es la electronica. Saludos desde Venezuela


----------



## Atronico (Sep 26, 2017)

Hola a todos !! Soy aficionado a la Electrónica. Saludos desde Valdivia, Chile.


----------



## bardoc (Sep 26, 2017)

Saludos, gracias por aceptarme.Me presento aqui como un aficionado y encantado por la electronica.


----------



## jaccarr (Sep 27, 2017)

Hola a todos. Estudié Electronica Industrial hace muchos años y siempre me ha apasionado, aunque por derroteros de la vida me he dedicado a otros temas, eso si relacionados indirectamente con la electronica. Quiero retomar esa pasion y este lugar me ha encantado. Ah soy de Valladolid - España para lo que ustedes necesiten...


----------



## luca77s (Sep 27, 2017)

Buenas!!  Soy Lucas, desde Buenos Aires. Soy hobbista, muy pocos conocimientos en electrónica analógica que es la que me gusta, y bastantes conocimientos en electricidad y electromecánica, ya que he trabajado en esto. Hoy me dedico a otras cosas pero siempre con proyectos electrónicos en la cabeza. Excelente este foro, los saludo a todos!!


----------



## jaimepinzon (Sep 27, 2017)

Buenas a todos, es un gusto poder compartir con esta comunidad de amantes de la electrónica . Soy de Venezuela   e  Ingeniero en Electrónica y técnico superior en instalaciones eléctricas ,  me dedico a desarrollar centro e producción de energía y fabrico cercas eléctricas  ganaderas  . Y estamos a la orden para apoyarlos a todos.


----------



## general46 (Sep 28, 2017)

Buenas a todos, mi nombre es Francisco y soy un reciente miembro del grupo y también soy estudiante de electrónica.
Me ha parecido muy interesante la ayuda brindada por todos y la verdad me ha sido de mucha ayuda para mi desarrollo como estudiante de éste campo y me parece muy interesante el apoyo que se brindan unos a otros.


----------



## stimaquinarias (Sep 28, 2017)

Estimados me presento, yo me llamo Rodrigo, soy Chileno, no soy electrónico, pero es un tema que eme encanta, quiero aprender.  Mi profesión es la ingeniería mecánica y la técnica automotriz, me dedico a hacer clases de mecánica, junto con ejercer la profesión en mantención de maquinaria pesada. Stimaquinarias es el nombre de fantasía de mi empresa. 
Ingresé al foro detrás de un circuito para probar inyectores, comenzaré con este proyecto ahora mismo, ya compré todos los materiales, por lo que luego les comento como va esto.
Muchas gracias por recibirme, y de antemano por la ayuda prestada. 
Rodrigo (stimaquinarias)


----------



## darouruguay (Sep 28, 2017)

Hola a todos, buenas noches. Saludos desde Uruguay


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2017)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## Apple7 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy de Argentina, la realidad es que no soy tecnico en electronica pero estoy super apacionado motivo por el cual todos los dias aprendo alguno nuevo, podria decir que mi conocimiento es medio+, pero creo que aunque estes graduado siempre falta algo por leer y/o por experimentar saludos!


----------



## luis albert (Sep 30, 2017)

Saludos a todos, bueno no estaria mal conocer a otras personas de otros paises bajo en el mundo de la electronica, yo estoy en ésto desde los 7 años que mi papá me educó en la electronica por ser alemán y soy especializado en audio en altas gamas como reparador profesional bajo normas de fabricante, como en Peavey, Qsc, Crest audio, Powersoft, Lab Gruppen y Yamaha, trabajé en empresas como Consorcio Trebol e Ilardo Audio con 1 tren de trabajo muy amplio y tengo proposiciones de trabajar a los Estados Unidos y lo estoy pensando a futuro.


----------



## calvin (Sep 30, 2017)

Hola, soy un estudiante de electrónica y espero que ésta página sea de educativa para mi y para ustedes.


----------



## DMaldonado (Oct 1, 2017)

Hola a todos soy Darwin Maldonado de Machala Ecuador...  Estudio Tecnología en electrónica. Quiero aprender mucho sobre electrónica....


----------



## charlygarcia120 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy Carlos Garcia un Ingeniero de Colombia , espero aprender de ustedes y pues aportar lo que se.
Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## JackER4565 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hola, soy Fabrizio técnico en informática, actualmente trabajo como técnico en electrónica


----------



## juanraimundo (Oct 3, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy Ing. Electronico Jubilado, muy interesante la Pag., un saludo atoda la comunidad


----------



## guille martinez (Oct 3, 2017)

Hola  foro soy estudiante de ING electrónica 
Me parece muy interesante todo lo relacionado con ella


----------



## Meliones (Oct 3, 2017)

Hola a todos

Soy Geólogo y actualmente embarcado en un proyecto en que necesito diseñar y construir sistemas automaticos para realizar diversas tareas. 
Espero suplir mis carencias en electrónica con vuestra ayuda


----------



## mika (Oct 3, 2017)

Hola un gusto ojaláq trabajemos bien juntos.

Mi hobby es la electrónica.


----------



## santiagos (Oct 4, 2017)

Buenas tardes a todos mi nombre es Santiago. Gracias B)


----------



## santi90 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hola, soy Santi, soy nuevo, excelente comunidad


----------



## farrafesta (Oct 5, 2017)

Hola gente, buenas a todos!! Soy de Rosario y estudio Ing Electronica, muy buen foro, mucha data!!


----------



## joseptt (Oct 5, 2017)

Hola buenas tardes a todos gente como estan


----------



## roldanroldanluis (Oct 5, 2017)

Muy buenas a todos!!!! Me llamo Luis, soy Ingeniero mecánico (uhhhh mecánico) apasionado de la programación de la electrónica y la mecánica obviamente. en lo que pueda aportar... a vuestra disposición.


----------



## albertoprad (Oct 5, 2017)

Hola Buenas Noches, saludos desde Madrid!
Gracias a todos los que colaboran en el foro, me ha sacado de apuros en muchas ocasiones y me ayuda a luchar contra la obsolescencia programada que tanto odio.

Thanks!!


----------



## Mauro28 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hola buenas tardes me gusta la electrónica muy buen foro.


----------



## GUSTAVO MALLMA (Oct 7, 2017)

Hola soy Soy Gustavoelectronic me gustaria mucha dar mis aportes a esta comunidad


----------



## Chuachealmagro1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Hola a todos desde un lugar de la Mancha (España). Estoy aquí para seguir aprendiendo y aclarar mis dudas con vuestra ayuda y tambien, aportar lo que pueda. Gracias y un saludo a todos.


----------



## rafik (Oct 7, 2017)

Hola a todos y gracias por aceptarme. He encontrado el lugar apropiado en donde puedo hablar  sobre electronica la que es mi pasion. Espero aprender mucho de ustedes y si hay algo que sepa no dudare en compartirlo. Saludos.


----------



## angel323 (Oct 7, 2017)

Buenas noches a todos. gracias por la aceptación. soy un técnico electrónico que busca mas información porque dia a dia uno aprende mas. Saludos a todos


----------



## gvilcaadco (Oct 8, 2017)

Hola, buenas compañeros


----------



## chini966 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hola compañeros yo soy de España y no soy electronico pero gracias porque lo poco que se es gracias a vosotros


----------



## jose palacin (Oct 9, 2017)

Saludos, cordiales a todo el grupo del foro de electronica, como yo en particularmente integrandome, para poder brindarnos apoyo en los temas de electronica, desde lima peru un fuerte abrazo a todos. muchas gracias


----------



## Sebas83 (Oct 10, 2017)

Que tal, soy Sebastian de Mar del Plata, me registré para hacer una consulta de audio, pero viendo que el foro es bastante amplio y cubre otras temáticas de mi interés, creo que me voy a quedar por un buen tiempo. 

Nos vemos!


----------



## acuarista (Oct 10, 2017)

Hola a todos
Acabo de registrarme en el foro en un intento de encontrar orientación y ayuda para las dudas que me van surgiendo mientras avanzo en este mundo de la electronica.

Hace muy poco arranque con la electronica de forma aficionada. No dispongo de mucho tiempo por lo que trato de mechar lectura con practica para que no sea tan aburrido y como no pretendo vivir de esto, solo desarrollar algún que otro proyectito que me sea interesante y necesario. En este momento quiero interiorizarme en la fabricación de un generador de energia solar y para eso voy a presentarles varias de mis dudas en el foro correspondiente.

Muchas gracias a todos
saludos.


----------



## gilbertoArias (Oct 10, 2017)

Buen día de regreso aunque hace 2 años no tuve participación.
Me la llevaba leyendo nomas.
Hoy en día regreso a esta enorme comunidad.
Tengo proyectos a elaborar así que hay me miraran algunos.
Espero ayudar en lo que pueda y igual si pueden apoyarme. Agradecido estaré bueno gracias . A darle.
Soy técnico en electrónica. ING trunca en mecatronica y me gusta diseños electrónicos.
Y mecánicos.


----------



## liawn (Oct 11, 2017)

Hola a todos desde México


----------



## vetteboy (Oct 11, 2017)

Hola a todos. Gracias por permitirme participar en este foro. Soy técnico y un apasionado de la electrónica aplicada a sonido. Saludos!


----------



## Moaguila66 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hola mi nombre es Moisés, me estoy iniciando en campo de la electrónica, espero contribuir en los que este a mi alcance. Saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2017)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## Pagannini (Oct 12, 2017)

Hola, soy Mario, Ingeniero Electricista Orientación electrónica. Saludos al Foro.


----------



## FELIPEAS (Oct 12, 2017)

Buenas noches a todos desde la cdmx, con gusto por ingresar a esta comunidad!!!


----------



## Chispa222 (Oct 13, 2017)

Saludos para todos .uno más agradecido por ser otro miembro


----------



## tony95 (Oct 13, 2017)

Un saludo a todos, soy técnico de mantenimiento y aquí estaré para lo que pueda aportar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2017)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## crismafer (Oct 13, 2017)

Gracias por recibirme, fue una salvación este Foro... La verdad que avancé muchísimo, no tenia ayuda, no sabia por donde empezar a programar con Proton Ide Basic... Y ya estoy a un nivel de lenguaje que ni me lo imaginaba que iba a llegar, no lo necesitaba, pero bueno, es bueno aprender y hacer lo que uno guste. Soy Técnico Mecatronico. Me dedico esas cosas.


----------



## ROBERTINOJUAREZ167 (Oct 13, 2017)

Buenas a todos me llamo Leonardo, soy de Argentina


----------



## sadabe (Oct 13, 2017)

Hola gente, saludos desde Salta Argentina soy Carlos tecnico electromecanico... medio pelo en electronica pero apacionado en hi fi, con muchas ganas de aprender. gracias por este espacio.


----------



## RaymeIPN (Oct 14, 2017)

Hola, que tal, mi nombre es Raymundo, soy estudiante de Ing en Comunicaciones y Electrónica en la Escuela Superior de Ingenieria Mecánica y Eléctrica del Instituto Politécnico Nacional de México.
Un placer y espero aprender y aportar para ésta gran comunidad. Saludos y quedo a sus órdenes.


----------



## delfin22 (Oct 14, 2017)

Buenos dias a los integrantes de este foro. Me presento, soy Gustavo y no soy ni ingeniero, tecnico, ni nada pero de vez en cuando me meto en cosillas de electronica mas bien basica, por eso me es muy util poder contar con ustedes. Desde ya gracias por sus aportes, yo al menos valoro mucho el tiempo que se tome cada uno en responder. Ahi nos hablamos, saludos!!!


----------



## diegonova14 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hola a todos. Soy Diego, soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica en Colombia y espero poder ser de ayuda así como este foro lo ha sido para mi durante mucho rato!


----------



## paquechu (Oct 15, 2017)

Hola Me llamo Paco, soy informático de sistemas principalmente, aunque me gusta mucho la programación y siempre me ha llamado la atención la electrónica aunque no tengo formación universitaria alguna. El caso es que a modo de hobbie me he propuesto, por una parte aprender y por otra sacarle paratido montando dispositivos IoT. La parte de programación la llevo bien por motivos obvios pero la electrónica ya os podeis imaginar, jeje
Un saludo a todos


----------



## xmvlife (Oct 17, 2017)

Hola, gracias por admitirme,  mi nombre para los amigos es Tito, hay cosas muy interesantes por aquí y a veces me sacan de bloqueos no deseados, si alguna vez leo preguntas que pueda responder, lo haré con mucho gusto.

Llevo años haciendo reparaciones y creando circuitos nuevos de diversa índole...y aun así, algunas veces se presentan problemas retorcidos y difíciles y hasta ahora leo conversaciones y tomo nota.....está bien éste Foro
Saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## gabriel sv (Oct 17, 2017)

Hola a todos gente, gracias por recibirme, me encanta la electronica en audio, solo se algunas cosas pero si alguna vez puedo responder puedo responder sus preguntas lo haré con mucho gusto, espero aprender y ser de utilidad para esta comunidad


----------



## AntonioSolis17 (Oct 17, 2017)

Hola a todos no soy un experto en electronica pero espero aprender, y resolver dudas y poder aportar


----------



## sombito (Oct 18, 2017)

Hola a todos soy un joven Estudiante de Una escuela técnica , Un placer y espero aprender y poder aportar,Saludos y que Dios los bendiga.


----------



## francpass (Oct 18, 2017)

Hola a todos saludos desde chile, ingeniero electronico, un placer aprender de ustedes, saludos


----------



## ELeo (Oct 18, 2017)

Saludos a todos, con muchos deseos de aprender y aportar en lo que pueda. Gracias por crear este foro.


----------



## JEQUINTEROSA (Oct 19, 2017)

Saludos a todos espero aprender mucho de ustedes y aportar lo poco que se


----------



## juanfha (Oct 19, 2017)

Gracias por permitirme ingresar a su foro. Saludos!


----------



## ander29 (Oct 20, 2017)

Soy nuevo desde hoy y comentaros que no tengo mucha idea de electrónica.


----------



## litotorrez (Oct 20, 2017)

Hola a toda esta linda comunidad.Gracias por aceptarme.Mi nombre es Luis Alberto y soy un apasionado de la electrònica pues es mi hobby y trabajo .Mis conocimientos no son muy profundos pero trato de experimentar en todos los campos. Saludos desde Cordoba ,Argentina .


----------



## ninjakatana (Oct 20, 2017)

Buenas como estan todos? Que GRAN comunidad!!! 
Para lo que necesiten aquí estoy...


----------



## juliocjc (Oct 20, 2017)

Buenas a todos gran comunidad !


----------



## dfchinomeg2 (Oct 20, 2017)

Buenas tardes 
Acabo de ingresar a esta comunidad. Está genial toda la ayuda que se presta, y me gustaría colaborar con mi conocimiento. Entre todos nos podemos retroalimentar para continuar con ésta área del conocimiento


----------



## Teslar (Oct 20, 2017)

Hola a toda la gente de este foro genial espero poder compartir con ustedes


----------



## Leo1392 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hola, buenas noches a todos.  Que buen foro es este. Una gran comunidad


----------



## yamato45 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, espero poder resolver mis dudas sobre el tema de la electronica de diferentes aparatos electronicos.


----------



## carlosloza (Oct 23, 2017)

Hola, a que te dedicas ?


----------



## sarkochile (Oct 23, 2017)

Que tengan un buen día.
Me llamo Marco Salgado Purcell, soy de Punta Arenas, Magallanes, Chile.
Me gusta mucho la Electronica, hoy en día haciendo inventos he llegado nuevamente a este Foro.
Agradezco los temas y opiniones, puesto que eso ayudan a enriquecer la experiencia.
Un gran abrazo.


----------



## joseghh (Oct 25, 2017)

Hola buenas noches amigos, mi nombre es Jose Guadalupe  y soy de Villahermosa Tabasco,
me gustaria aportar lo poco que se y aprender de udes. Soy técnico en reparacion de tractocamiones 
y aparte me he metido a reparar ecm, por lo pronto n14 plus y normal y tengo programas y keygen y algunos aportes mas si en algo les puedo apoyar ya saben. aqui estoy para servirles. saludos.


----------



## JulioZarate (Oct 25, 2017)

Hola, muy agradecido por permitirme participar espero ayudar y aprender mucho con todos ustedes, soy técnico electrónico dedicado ya hace años al control de calidad y logística de equipos para telecomunicaciones así que en lo que pueda ayudar aquí estoy.


----------



## TomyCARC (Oct 25, 2017)

Hola, espero ayudar en el foro, saludos


----------



## ruben orbis (Oct 25, 2017)

Saludos a todos


----------



## raulnn (Oct 25, 2017)

Hola! tengo algunos conocimientos primarios de electrónica y me gusta cacharrear. Espero aprender mucho en este foro. Saludos


----------



## erick1610 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hola que tal , estoy dispuesto a aportar a la comunidad con mis conocimientos


----------



## alexanderleyva (Oct 27, 2017)

Saludos a los integrantes del forun, me llamo Alexander y pienso aprender mucho con ustedes


----------



## sowertec (Oct 27, 2017)

Saludos  a  todos, estoy aprendiendo servicio técnico... ojala me  ayuden.. yo también aportare lo que aprendo por aqui


----------



## Riveramz (Oct 28, 2017)

Muchas gracias por por la aceptación en esta gran comunidad donde todos aprendemos de todos
Tengo experiencia en trasmisiones satelitales de radio, instalación de torres y antenas . Lo que pueda aportar lo haré con mucho gusto.


----------



## jocruz2091 (Oct 29, 2017)

Hola , maestros !! gracias por aceptarme, tengo muchas ganas de aprender. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## EJF (Oct 30, 2017)

Hola a todos y gracias por dejarme participar.


----------



## Darw1n (Oct 30, 2017)

Gustoso de participar y aportar en esta comunidad


----------



## Tekram2 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hola y gracias por esta oportunidad de unirme a esta grandiosa comunidad, espero poder compartir mucho mas con ustedes


----------



## zenit (Oct 30, 2017)

Este foro siempre me fue útil durante mis estudios universitarios, hoy, ya egresado, me parece curioso la necesidad de formar parte de este, ser apoyado y apoyar con los conocimientos que tengo.


----------



## JulioZarate (Oct 31, 2017)

Hola muchas gracias por aceptarme y espero ser un aporte para el grupo.


----------



## Jaime Prado (Nov 1, 2017)

Saludos para todos.
Felicitaciones y espero integrarme con mucha frecuencia.
Si puedo aportar con un granito de arena, estaría encantado.


----------



## Legos (Nov 1, 2017)

Hola buenas noches amigos, mi nombre es Wbeimar Fernandezy soy de Medellin Colombia, me gustaria aportar lo poco que se y aprender de todos ustedes. Soy estudiante de sistemas.


----------



## yancarlomix (Nov 2, 2017)

Mi nombre es Emmanuel , tengo 30 años y me gusta la electrónica , trabajar reparando tv y otros equipos electrónicos y mas me gusta construir proyectos de toda clase ; quisiera cambiar información con todos ustedes y quisiera aprender de ustedes que son muy buenos en la electrónica.

Saludos desde República Dominicana , gracias.


----------



## PabloDM (Nov 2, 2017)

Hola a Todos los Colegas , somos  fanatico a la electronica y la informatica , espero aprender sus experiencias en estos campos , nos sentimos en casa . Un saludos cordial para todos .


----------



## Yonnys (Nov 2, 2017)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Yonnys, soy Venezolano y aficionado a la electrónica. Espero aprender su sus conocimientos y experiencias, e igualmente espero poder aportar algo de lo que he aprendido
Un saludo para todos


----------



## Hugo Pippan (Nov 2, 2017)

Buenas tardes. Soy Hugo, uruguayo  y vivo en Brasil. Espero compartir, aprender mas y ayudar en electronica por este medio. saludos


----------



## july14 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hola, este foro tiene mucho tiempo pero es muy interesante amigos, ando buscando la librería del TIP31C, BT137 y LM35. Gracias por su aporte amigos.


----------



## GatoBlack (Nov 2, 2017)

Bue día
Gracias por aceptarme en el foro.
Saludos


----------



## yamahista (Nov 4, 2017)

Hola a todos gracias por aceptarme y espero aportar para el grupo 
Saludos


----------



## luislu5 (Nov 4, 2017)

Saludos a todos los miembros del grupo y gracias por la oportunidad de integrarme a ustedes ........


----------



## rasual (Nov 4, 2017)

Hola a todos,mi nombre es Ramón y soy aficionado a la electrónica desde hace muchos años aunque no me dedico a ello, y gracias a este foro puedo resolver muchas de mis dudas que me salen en los experimentos que suelo intentar, muchas gracias a todos,


----------



## noiseless (Nov 5, 2017)

Hola. Ayer me he registrado y quiero saludar cordialmente a todas las personas que frecuentan este foro excelente. Gracias.


----------



## Marcelo Miranda (Nov 5, 2017)

Hola a todos,
Recién me uno al foro y me parece muy bueno ,por la colaboración y buena predisposición de todos.

Saludos


----------



## fxguanin (Nov 5, 2017)

Hola a todos, siempre ha sido mi interés el conocer mas sobre el arreglo de artefactos electrónicos. Gracias por recibirme en el foro.


----------



## Edgarnu (Nov 5, 2017)

Hola a todos. Soy Tecnico en Electronica, con mencion Instrumentacion. y me gustaria aprender de ustedes 
todo lo que pueda. y ayudar a aquellos que necesiten ayuda.
No he tenido la oportunidad de ejercer mi profesion y algunos conocimientos adquiridos se van olvidando con el tiempo.... esta es una buena manera de mantenerlos activos...
Gracias por permitirme ser parte de esta Gran Comunidad.


----------



## jocorsa (Nov 6, 2017)

Saludoos soy un apasinado de la electronica , me gustaria ayudar a todos los que tengais dudas.


----------



## arielitoarielito (Nov 6, 2017)

Saludos a todos los miembros del grupo , gracias

estoy buscando un transmisor de am a valvulas que tenga mas o menos 10 watts


----------



## jad2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hola a todos, soy aficionado a la electrónica desde hace tiempo y doy las gracias a todo el mundo, por ayudar a los que nos cuesta un poquito mas aprender sobre este mundo tan interesante, saludos a todos y gracias.


----------



## teodoro8 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hola y saludos cordiales a todos los miembros del grupo , gracias por aceptarme!


----------



## papote (Nov 7, 2017)

Saludos a todos es una gran placer estar con ustedes, gracias por aceptarme, me gusta la electronica por pasatiempo y me gustaria construir un amplificador de sonido, tengo un  circuito stk 4231 alguien me podria ayudar?


----------



## Speaker (Nov 8, 2017)

Hola. Me alegro de poder participar en este foro. Saludos a todos.


----------



## M3one (Nov 9, 2017)

Hola! Muchas gracias por aceptarme en el foro. He leido un poco y me parace muy bueno, un saludo a todos


----------



## rbermejo (Nov 10, 2017)

Hola!

Me llamo Roberto, tengo 38 años y vivo en segovia. No tengo ningún estudio de eléctronica, pero mi hermano mayor si y habiendo soldador en casa me he hecho mis chapuzas (sobre todo soldar cables y poco mas) desde joven.

Estudié informática, pero me gusta abrir cualquier cacharro y desde hace tiempo y gracias a arduino he podido unir dos de mis hobbies, pero claro, llamar electrónica al mundo arduino no es muy correcto!... Considero que hago puzles eléctronicos 

Pues nada, tras mucho leer aqui y aprender de todos vosotros me he decido crearme una cuenta. Gracias por compartir vuestra sabiduria!

Pd: La pregunta de no soy robot me ha costado buscarla en internet... no creeis que es un poco complicada? jeje

Halle RT en Ω, RT = 3650Ω || 5475Ω (Ejemplo: RT = 7.8kΩ || 5.2kΩ = 3120)


----------



## chokokrispis (Nov 10, 2017)

Hola ,soy nuevo aquí, he visto mucho nivel por aquí, yo sólo soy un humilde aficionado a las chispas, saludos desde Sevilla.


----------



## Sziekfried (Nov 10, 2017)

Hey Gracias por permitirme ser parte de esta comunidad, espero poder apoyar en algo Saludos desde Veracruz, Mexico


----------



## jkf10 (Nov 10, 2017)

Interesante Foro....gracias por permitirme estar aquí, saludos a todos desde Cuba


----------



## Paula7 (Nov 10, 2017)

Gracias por aceptarme, me gusta arreglar tarjetas de lavadora, espero aprender mucho de ustedes


----------



## Amandio (Nov 10, 2017)

Hola, des de que me ponie en el camino technologico nunca me gustaria outra cosa. Soi portugues vivendo en Francia y des de 2004 me quedo en todo que toca la technologica. De computadores hasta las televisiones nada me gusta mas que de poner-las en estado de fonctionamiento.
No aguento de dejar my cabessa vacia...no?
Hasta luego


----------



## fabiobabiloniarincon (Nov 10, 2017)

Buenas, mi nombre es Fabio Babilonia, gracias por aceptarme, espero poder colaborar y que me colaboren en los foros . Gracias


----------



## rosasarbildo (Nov 11, 2017)

Gracias por la oportunidad , espero ser de apoyo en la comunidad y grandioso que pongan pruebas al ingreso. como requisito de nivel minimo para entrar jeje aun que muchos hagan trampas, pero bueno  en fin  bendiciones.


----------



## Antartico (Nov 11, 2017)

Hola a toda la comunidad, soy Ricardo desde San Miguel en Argentina. Trabajo con Electronica y permitanme agradecer a sus integrantes por la dedicacion que le dedican al foro, gracias y saludos!!!


----------



## txikipol (Nov 12, 2017)

Hola gracias por aceptarme. Tengo un reto para arreglar una fuente de alimentación de un video proyector. Sin tener mucha idea de electronica.


----------



## hiv (Nov 12, 2017)

Hola a todos gracias por aceptarme en el foro


----------



## TURMNIARIUS (Nov 12, 2017)

Buenas!
Soy nuevo y me intriga averiguar bastantes cosas de isis y ares, pero más que nada conocer de mejor manera cierto tipo de componentes.


----------



## damiarian (Nov 13, 2017)

Hola a todos....mi nombre es Marcelo.. ya soy miembro de hace mucho....pero hace rato no entraba...hoy unos de los primeros en saludarme por mi cumple fue el foro de electro... muchas gracias...un saludo cordial para todos


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2017)

Hola compañeros.
Mi nombre es Pedro Silva y los saludo desde Guadalajara, Jalisco en México.
Muchas gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## fernanpt (Nov 13, 2017)

Saludos! gracias por aceptarme , estudio Ing Electrónica espero intercambiar ideas y hacer aportes a ésta comunidad


----------



## fila91 (Nov 13, 2017)

Gracias por aceptarme tienen un gran foro lleno de personas con mucho conocimiento!


----------



## Miguel Surroca (Nov 14, 2017)

Hola a todos.
He tenido que hacer un paréntesis temporal, pero ahora que dispongo de mucho tiempo vuelvo a este hobby de la electrónica+informática+comunicaciones que es un trío fantástico. 

Gracias por dejarme aprender de vosotros. Tardaré algún tiempo en poder aportar algo interesante, pero espero que ese día llegue.

Gracias de nuevo y estoy a vuestra disposición para lo que queráis.
Saludos de Miguel Surroca, desde Zaragoza.España. ...


----------



## Alfonsote (Nov 14, 2017)

Me uno. Mucho por aprender y muchas ganas de hacerlo


----------



## carlos51 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hola Buenas tardes, ma incribi en Julio de 2011, pero no he preguntado ni contestado hasta hoy, por eso no sabia lo de presentarse, bueno lo hago:
Mi nombre es Carlos soy de la ciudad de Bahia Blanca provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina, soy tecnico electronico recibido en 1969, epoca de las valvulas termoinicas, los transistores recien aparecian por aqui en radios importadas, ni hablar de circuitos integrados.
Actualmente estoy jubilado, pero sigo jugando con mis proyectos, mecanica, electronica, restauracion de antiguedades, energia solar y todo lo que tenga un desperfecto y caiga en mis manos, tratare de repararlo y lo que no tenga desperfecto me morire de ganas por desarmarlo, ja ja ja.
Bueno espero poder ayudar a alguien y que tambien me ayuden en algun momento, abrazo a todos.


----------



## M santoyo (Nov 15, 2017)

Buen dia, soy Mario Santoyo de Cd. del Carmen, Campeche, Mexico, soy neófito en estos temas pero tengo una gran disposición de aprender de todos ustedes. Mi formación es docente de química. Gracias.


----------



## jgdoblas (Nov 16, 2017)

Buenas me llamo Jose Gutierrez tengo 51 años soy de Malaga España hace unos años me dio por la electronica referente al aeromodelismo
Y ahora por los portatiles.
He visto muy interesante la comunidad  seguramemte aprendere mucho mas de lo que podre aportar.
Gracias de antemano y un saludo.


----------



## citiocasacreativa (Nov 16, 2017)

Muy buenas a todos los integrantes de tan interesante tema. Soy Mario Alberto Castaño. Espero poder ayudarlos y recibir ayuda en muchos temas particulares que nos interesen. Muchas gracias por recibirme y un gran saludo a todos.


----------



## wypywy (Nov 16, 2017)

Hola buenas noches desde México, espero poder ayudar y aportar algo de conocimiento a la gente de este foro


----------



## imaeservis (Nov 17, 2017)

Hola gente inteligente, soy Gustavo Alaniz. Gracias por aceptarme, espero poder colaborar.


----------



## MikeSteve (Nov 17, 2017)

Hola, buenas tardes. Me llamo Miguel. Soy Ingeniero de Telecomunicaciones, especialidad Electronica. Actualmente trabajo como ingeniero de sistemas de TV. Estudié electrónica creo que por vocación. Y por ello que quiero retormar el diseño, análisis y fabricación de circuitos, a modo de hobby. Espero aprender mucho de todos vosotros. Gracias por aceptarme. Un abrazo


----------



## Liopio (Nov 17, 2017)

Hola a todos, gracias por aceptarme, soy Carlos, espero cumplir mis expectativas en este foro y entre todos aprender.


----------



## Dante Luna (Nov 17, 2017)

Hola, que tal  soy proximo a ser ingeniero y me meti en esta pagina para poder obtener mas conocimiento sobre esquemas de circuitos electronico.
gracias por haberme aceptado


----------



## frator (Nov 18, 2017)

Hola, acabo de darme de alta en este foro, que me parece muy ionteresante. Espero compartir con ustedes mis conocimiento y aprender de los suyos.
Un cordial saludo
Frator


----------



## Cilindro (Nov 18, 2017)

Hola muy buenas a todos, me llamo Daniel y soy un simple aficionado. Espero aprender mucho de todos vosotros. 
Un saludo!!!


----------



## Vladimir Santos (Nov 18, 2017)

Hola soy nuevo en este sitio. Gracias por permitirme estar entre ustedes. Tengo poco conocimiento sobre Electrónica aunque tengo muchos amigos Electrónicos. mi fuerte es la parte del software, pero siempre es bueno poder aprender de un poco Harware. aunque desarmar y armar PC es algo que tengo que hacer casi a diario no me relaciono mucho con el cautin y el Voltimetro. Espero que en algo pueda serles de apollo ya que a mis amigos electrónicos de vez en cuando los puedo ayudar en algún tema de software que en ocasiones esta muy relacionado al mundo de la electrónica.


----------



## DiLaBo (Nov 20, 2017)

Hola es un gusto formar parte de un foro de lo que mas nos apasiona, espero poder contribuir en los temas que manejo Robotica y control industrial.


----------



## jrdeejay (Nov 20, 2017)

Buenas, soy nuevo en esta comunidad, soy sonidista y me interesaría aprender sobre audio profesional, reparación, para tener mayor conocimiento en mi trabajo.

Un abarazo


----------



## jaromero (Nov 20, 2017)

Qué tal amigos. Un saludo para todos. Soy aficionado a la electrónica y vuelvo luego de mucho tiempo fuera de los foros y estoy contento de poder aprender un poco más de los principios de este interesante mundo, en especial, sobre el ámbito de la RF (radio frecuencia).
Un abrazo.


----------



## frica (Nov 21, 2017)

Buenos dias foro!

Gracias por aceptarme.

Aunque llevo tiempo inscrito en el foro, es ahora cuando hago una presentación. Mi nombre es Francisco Rica. Soy informático de Mérida, aficionado a la Investigación Astrofísica y desde hace un año a la reparación de aparatos eléctricos y electrónicos. Tengo conocimientos básicos pero tengo ganas de aprender más.

Aquí estoy para lo que esté a mi alcance.

Saludos.


----------



## gat0loco (Nov 21, 2017)

Saludos desde Panama,me llamo polo tengo 35 años,trabajo las parte electrica en los autos y camiones etc,llevo mucho tiempo con ganas de aprender o buscar alguien que me ayude con este proyecto. espero la ayuda de alguien hasta luego


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2017)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## pentacon (Nov 22, 2017)

hiv dijo:


> Hola a todos gracias por aceptarme en el foro



Me interesa conocer todo sobre smd, gracias.


----------



## rodrii3488 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hola mi nombre es Rodrigo soy de la CDMX y me interesa este foro, todos podemos aprehender de los demás y asi hacer nuestra vida mas comoda ya sea compartiendo proyectos ideas etc muchas gracias!


----------



## fofopaz (Nov 22, 2017)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, apasionado de la electronica y busco aprender mas y mas cada dia.


----------



## LANDOR061079 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hola gracias por aceptar mi nombre es Orlando y me interesa este foro soy electrónico y me gustaría participar en foros y aportar ese granito de arena saludos


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 23, 2017)

Hola a todos reciban un gran saludo de este servidor, mi nombre es John me gusta mucho la electrónica, muchas gracias por recibirme en esta comunidad de electrónica.


----------



## tecnologyandroid (Nov 23, 2017)

Hola a todos los presente en el Foro reciban un cordial saludo mi nombre es Antonio y soy aficionado a la electronica espero poder aprende con vosotros.

Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## Daniel64santander (Nov 23, 2017)

Que hubo colegas le agradeasco por permitirme ser miembro de esta comunidad, mi nombre es Daniel Santander soy aficionado a la electronica espero aprender mucho de ustedes y ayudarle con lo poco que se

Que tengas todos un hermoso dia


----------



## michel angelo (Nov 23, 2017)

Saludos a todo el grupo, espero que este foro sigua creciendo y haciendo crecer,


----------



## kawasuka (Nov 23, 2017)

Hola soy Rafa, tengo 56 años, soy electro-mecánico de motos y vengo a este grupo para seguir aprendiendo y contribuir con lo que pueda! Un saludo a todos!


----------



## carlosgttc (Nov 23, 2017)

Ok al fin voy a ser parte y no solo un visitante que llega por dudas escritas en google 
gracias


----------



## mobrian (Nov 25, 2017)

Hola a todos los integrantes de este maravilloso foro de electronica... mi nombre es Roberto y soy de Cuajinicuilapa, Gro., Mexico... soy solo un novato con ganas de aprender por hobbie de todos ustedes y en algun momento cuando mis conocimientos me lo permitan ayudar en lo que pueda y entienda...saludos y gracias por permitirme ser parte de este asombroso mundo tecnologico...!!!


----------



## DANIEL LAGUNES (Nov 25, 2017)

Hola a toda la comunidad del fabuloso mundo de electronica y temas afines,un saludo desde el puerto de veracruz,mexico...exelente foro de consulta y solucion a muchas fallas de equipos...un abrazo afectuoso


----------



## fisirax (Nov 26, 2017)

Bueno... hora de presentarse, hola a todos, soy un estudiante de Mecatronica de quinto semestre y estoy aqui para aprender y solucionar problemas con ustedes sobre temas de programacion, circuitos digitales y analogos, un saludo para todos los miembros desde Mexico


----------



## Victordel87 (Nov 26, 2017)

Hola a todos soy victor desde barcelona, me uno a vosotros con el fin de intentar aprender electronica que es jn tema que me fascina pero ando muy muy perdido, soy mecanico y me gusta reparar cosas pero en cuanto veo cables y demas ya lo veo algo dificilisimo. Un saludo a todos nos vemos por aqui


----------



## barnapoles (Nov 26, 2017)

Hola, saludos desde Italia. Vivo entre Italia y Espana y me apasiona la electronica.
He llegado a este forum buscando informaciòn sobre un swr-meter asi que voy leyendo...
Hasta pronto.


----------



## viorel49 (Nov 26, 2017)

Hola gente inteligente, soy Viorel Cioata. Gracias por aceptarme, espero poder aportar cosas y colaborar.


----------



## juankmix (Nov 26, 2017)

Hola a todos ..!! Espero poder compartir con ustedes el mundo de nuestra fascinante profesión..Saludos!


----------



## jeanservice2018 (Nov 26, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*​
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​
> 
> *.*​


Gracias a todos, espero poder ayudar y nutrirme de su aportes, saludos-


----------



## mario antonio (Nov 26, 2017)

Hola a todos, un cordial saludo de parte de Mario, soy técnico en electrónica, tengo 34 años de experiencia.
Espero ayudarles , gracias amigos.


----------



## lucasneuquen99 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hola a todos, me llamo Lucas y soy de Neuquen argentina.
Soy estudiante y principiante en electrónica y me gustaría compartir con ustedes mis pocos conocimientos y aprender de mi futura profesión junto a ustedes. SALUDOS.


----------



## Fjavier8 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hola. Saludos a todos. Gracias por aceptarme. Me gustaría aprender sobre este fascinante y adictivo mundo de la electrónica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2017)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## jorge1494 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hola un saludo a todos los integrantes del Foro, mi nombre es Jorge soy tecnico en electronica hace mas de 30 años, Soy de villa mercedes san luis argentina, espero  tener una excelente relacion con el Foro. Atte.


----------



## sidnei da silva chagas (Nov 28, 2017)

Hola,  buenas noches , muchas gracias por haberme aceptado en el Foro




> Ola boa noite, muito obrigado por me aceitarem no Forum


----------



## DiegoHector (Nov 29, 2017)

Gracias por aceptarme en el grupo


----------



## luisrgzv (Nov 29, 2017)

Por encima de los astronautas y sin poder resolver un RT !


----------



## tychobrahe (Nov 30, 2017)

Buen grupo, gente generosa de compartir conocimiento. gracias.


----------



## crosales (Dic 1, 2017)

Buenas grupo, me presento soy Cristian tengo 25 años, soy de argentina. Empece con la electronica en la secundaria tecnica( fue de informatica asi que no fue mucha base) y con uno de mis mejores amigos de la infancia que es tecnico electronico. Estuvo unos años sin hacer mucho (habia armado algunos circuitos muy basicos) pero como este año empece a aprender el hermoso arte y oficio de la lutheria, y como soy de los que piensan que si uno quiere hacer algo bien, lo debe hacer uno, la parte electronica de los instrumentos los quiero hacer yo. estoy haciendo un pre para una guitarra acustica y proximamente algunos pre y unos amplis para otros equipos y si en algun momento aprendo mas, tambien pastillas para instrumentos. Asi que toda info es bienvenida. 

PD: Soy de buenos aires, zona sur del GBA. si alguien sabe de algun instituto o lugar decente para hacer un buen curso de electronica o libros para leer(soy bastante autodidacta y aprendo rapido) es bienvenido.

PD:2 si alguno necesita ayuda con un instrumento de cuerda me puede decir que dare una mano


----------



## rejagar (Dic 2, 2017)

Hola. Me llamo Juan Antonio. 71 años Soy español y aficionado a todo lo relacionado con la electrónica, la robótica y la tecnología. Deseo seguir aprendiendo y ayudar con mi experiencia.


----------



## KRISHNA6876 (Dic 3, 2017)

Good group, generous people to share knowledge.thanks to all of those Electronica gurus  to share their valuable knowledge with me.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 458919 (Dic 3, 2017)

Hola a todos, tengo 14 y comenze esto de la electrónica hace 2 años, vivo en Perú y pues no me gusta mucho mi país, bueno directo al tema.

Es algo raro y gracioso que hace 5 años quieras ser fútbolista o músico y luego despiertes y veas realmente lo que te gusta; me comenso a interesar la electrónica al ver una aplicación de mi papá en su celular, en ese tiempo hacia tonterías, tenía 11 y a los 12 me adentre más al tema.

Hoy y hace 2 años Me la pasó estudiando matemáticas,física y química.

Pero ay algo que me interesa mas... Lo de tecnología CMOS y De integrados, eso me asombro a los 13, saber qué un microprocesador tuviera millones y hasta billones de transistores dentro(si ay billones si es que no sabían... O creo que era 1billon).

Bueno en pocas palabras soy nuevo en esto y me gustaría aprender nuevas cosas sobre todo lo que sea química, física y electrónica(bueno esto es física pero...), Y sobre todo entre aquí más para preguntar y curiosiar.


----------



## imdsx (Dic 5, 2017)

Ya que hay 577 páginas, tendría que presentarme también.

Soy Juan, vivo en Córdoba, San Francisco.
Estoy traumado con las computadoras desde mis 5 años (tengo 23 ahora), a tal punto que dejé la escuela y empeze a repararlas, hace 3 años conseguí mi primer laburo en uno de los mejores comercios de mi ciudad y trato de ver TODO, PC's, Notebooks, Impresoras, Tablets y lo que entre por la puerta básicamente. 
Pero todavía me falta, y de la nada se me dio por aprender electrónica, es algo que me encanta pero pensé que nunca podría. Uno de mis compañeros es Ingeniero ya recibido y arregla cualquier motherboard, circuito que se presente, digamos que fue quien me inspiro para meterme a aprender, no solo para arreglar sino también para crear mis cositas. 

Obviamente como me gusta hacer todo solo, empecé a aprender solo. 
Quizás algún día regrese al colegio, pero por ahora, no me apetece. Tal véz salte a la uni, quien te dice.

Nada mas que decír, espero encontrar lo básico en alguna parte del foro para leer un poco y quizás algún día participar más!

Gracias muchachos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2017)

*¡ Bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*


----------



## demom (Dic 5, 2017)

Amigos, me llamo Francisco soy de Chile y estudie Ingeniería en Electrónica, me he dedicado mas a la informática y ahora estoy de vuelta para retomar mis conocimientos de electrónica..un saludo a todos.


----------



## trini1970 (Dic 6, 2017)

Buenos días. Hola a todos.

Soy un simple aficionado al que le gusta ver pequeños trabajos de electronica y hacer alguna que otra cosilla simple ya que por falta de conocimientos, no puedo abarcar mucho. Solo es un hobby.

Gracias por aceptarme.

P.D: Aunque llevo bastante registrado y visito de vez en cuando, no sé si me había presentado.


----------



## Paella (Dic 7, 2017)

Hola compañeros, buenas tardes.
Gracias en primer lugar por aceptarme. Tenía ya ganas de participar (al principio seguro que preguntar mas que responder) en este fantástico lugar (que ya conocía y seguía hace tiempo) para ayudar a hacerlo crecer.
Gracias de antemano a todos, porque muchos de vuestros posts me han ayudado.
Tengo ilusión por desarrollar bonitos proyectos en este campo pero iremos step by estep porque mi nivel es hiperbásico.
Un abrazo desde Valencia!


----------



## antojuve (Dic 8, 2017)

Buenas buenas, gracias por darme entrada al grupo, no sé nada de electronica pero enytro acá para resolver unas dudas.

saludos


----------



## drflac (Dic 8, 2017)

Hola que tal, soy Dr. Flac. Me dedico a la reparación, restauración y mantenimiento de teclados y sintetizadores. Además de técnico electrónico, soy músico, y cuento con una amplia experiencia en el mundo del audio y la música. Esto me permite un fluido entendimiento con las máquinas y mis clientes. Estoy aquí para seguir aprendiendo y compartir nuestras dudas e inquietudes respecto a cuestiones de reparación, desarrollo y/o interés general por la electrónica. Un placer ser parte. Salud!


----------



## charloo (Dic 10, 2017)

Hola soy Charly, doy un cordial saludo.


----------



## Danilo Borjas (Dic 10, 2017)

Buen día soy Danilo.
Excelente foro! Felicitaciones por compartir tan valiosa información.

Estoy interesado en conocer programacion en C# para  las bombas Gilbarco,
desconozco completamente el tema y me encantaria su ayuda.


----------



## joseabuelo (Dic 10, 2017)

Buenas tardes ,soy ingeniero pero no en electronica ni electricidad pero la diversidad de equipos controlados electrónicamente que hay en mi profesión hace que me interese conocer del tema ,Saludos.


----------



## o0leslyth40o (Dic 10, 2017)

Hola a todos, Soy Leslie y en realidad me integré al grupo por curiosa que soy , Espero poder aprender algo acá . Que tengan un buen día


----------



## ervolas (Dic 11, 2017)

Hola soy Ana, aficionada a la electrónica desde hace mucho tiempo. Gracias por aceptarme en este grupo.


----------



## picJose (Dic 12, 2017)

Bueno, saludos a todos, y aquí con la intención de compartir proyectos, enseñar  y aprender todo lo que se pueda. A trabajar entonces...


----------



## Microhenrio (Dic 12, 2017)

Buenas amig@s, aquí un aficionado a la electrónica, la electricidad, las renovables, la acústica.. Un saludo para tod@s desde Madrid.


----------



## Rafael45 (Dic 13, 2017)

Hola soy Rafael, técnico de toda la vida, aunque desde hace años ya no reparo salvo las cosas de casa, y claro la técnica y la evolución me han dejado atrás….y me estoy peleando con una TV de casa que se me ha averiado……en fin…espero aprender y ponerme a vuestra altura leyendo vuestros consejos.
Saludos
Rafael


----------



## thecrow1303 (Dic 14, 2017)

Buenos días desde Chiapas, México, gracias por aceptarme en la comunidad y espero aprender mucho y apoyar en lo que se pueda ya que mi conocimiento en electrónica es básica. Saludos


----------



## EDUCONTROL (Dic 14, 2017)

HOLA a todos..soy tecnologo en electrónica..espero reforzar mis conocimientos en esta comunidad y aportar en pro de solucionar alguna inquietud o ayuda con un circuito.
Me gusta mucho la automatización y control, electrónica análoga, quiero aprender mas sobre programación y hacer mas proyectos interesantes.


----------



## nephisto (Dic 14, 2017)

Hola a todos, me gustaría presentarme, mi nombre es Juan Secilla y tengo 28 años. Me gusta la electrónica y las manualidades y sobretodo aprender. Espero que podamos congeniar y así engrosar las filas de este foro.

Mucvhas gracias por admitirme y espero que tengais todos un buen día.


----------



## icaroysena (Dic 16, 2017)

Dispuesto a colaborar y aprender..... un saludo sincero a los compis....


----------



## Bouer (Dic 17, 2017)

Buenas Soy Matias ... Tecnico electromecanico .. y me encuentro estudiando la Tecnicatura en Mecatronica ... gracias .. 
Me dicen "Bouer"


----------



## dibel (Dic 17, 2017)

Hola soy Diana, y estoy empezando la carrera de Electrónica


----------



## diegoesbu (Dic 18, 2017)

Buenos días, soy Diego y estudio Ingeniería Electromecánica en Entre Ríos, Argentina. Mi carrera tiene una sola materia en la que vemos electrónica, llamada Electrónica Industrial, para la que me han servido muchísimo los tutoriales explicativos de los distintos dispositivos de electrónica.


----------



## yogurtu (Dic 18, 2017)

Hola, soy aficionado a la electrónica y encuentro muy interesnte el Foro


----------



## arieling (Dic 19, 2017)

Buenos dias, soy tecnico en electronica, los felicito por este excelente foro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2017)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la

comunidad !*

​


----------



## Lelia (Dic 19, 2017)

Buenas tardes, gracias por aceptarme! Estoy ingresando tímidamente al mundo apasionante de la electrónica!


----------



## mezafono (Dic 20, 2017)

Hola A todos, 
Primero gracias por compartir este espacio y la ayuda colectiva de todos ustedes, gracias a los moderadores y no moderadores que siempre comparten su tiempo tan valioso para enseñar.

Mi nombre es Ermenegirlo Chávez tengo 33 años, soy de México, soy principiante y mi único deseo es aprender a través de ustedes.

Desde niño y desde que pude hacer uso de un destornillador empece a destapar aparatos electrónicos, desde entonces tenia una enorme pasión por tratar de aprender su funcionamiento, lamentablemente nunca ha sido mi especialidad, ahora que tengo este recurso y mas tiempo, he tenido la necesidad continuar aprendiendo.

Saludos.


----------



## dlpepc (Dic 20, 2017)

Hola a Todos, los sigo en silencio desde hace unos cuantos años y hoy quiero darme a conocer ante ustedes y poder seguir aprendiendo como hasta ahora. Tengo que admitir que también me divierto mucho, no se si realizan reuniones entre ustedes?, como la disfrutaría. Se que recién me doy a conocer, y soy un novato, espero alguna día poder acercarme al 20% un poquito a todos los grandes electronicos que estan aqui.
Con gran afecto y cariño les dejo mi saludo. 

DP


----------



## dol54 (Dic 20, 2017)

Hola amigos. Mi pasatiempo es la programación y la inventiva, pero NADA de electronica. Tengo un proyecto para el monitoreo de máquinas (desde un lugar remoto), pero necesito de vustros conocimientos para orientarme un poco. Muchas gracias por recibierme.


----------



## Trafo (Dic 20, 2017)

Hola que tal soy estudiante de Ing. Eléctrica Electrónica y me gusta aprender siempre, que les digo soy joven y tengo esa hambre de aprender.


----------



## yamil9515 (Dic 21, 2017)

Hola que tal.. mi nombre es Yamil y soy técnico superior en electrónica... espero poder seguir aprendiendo mas y mas a través de Este foro.... Saludos


----------



## jesusbrito (Dic 21, 2017)

Buenas amigos, saludos desde Venezuela, espero contar con su ayuda para la reparacion de mi reproductor Pioneer y conocer tecnicos de otros paises ya que los de aqui lo que hacen es adivinar nada mas jejeje


----------



## EliasF (Dic 22, 2017)

Hola Mi nombre es Elias , Vivo Chile en la ciudad de Talca, me gusta la electronica, aunque basicamente soy un principiante...


----------



## divanem (Dic 22, 2017)

Hola a todos, me llamo Ivan  y soy técnico electrónico, espero estar a la altura de foro y dar una mano a quien lo solicite, hasta pronto y felices fiesta para todos desde Argentina


----------



## Etileno (Dic 22, 2017)

Buenos dias a todos y gracias por dejarme participar. Estoy adentrandome en el mundo de la electronica como hobby y espero aprender mucho de todos ustedes

Saludos


----------



## Digitalblazer (Dic 22, 2017)

Hola amigos! Muchas gracias por la oportunidad de compartir experiencias y conocimientos, por aca les saluda Digital Blazer ahora desde Lima Peru, Saludos


----------



## Horacio Leonardo (Dic 22, 2017)

Hola como están todos uds.,soy nuevo y estoy agradecido por haber ingresado a este foro, saludos desde Mar del Plata , Horacio


----------



## yokril (Dic 24, 2017)

Hola a todos, me llamo Jose y ademas queria felicitar la s fiestas a todos.


----------



## julio gorosito (Dic 24, 2017)

Hola, me llamo Julio, soy de Córdoba capital Argentina,  soy montajista , fabrico dispositivos y montajes para la industria neumatica, hidraulica, electronica, soldadura, torno, fresa y mecanicismos varios, me gusta trabajar con mis manos y soy medio autodidacta, les agradezco éste pequeño lugar dentro de su grupo y espero poder ser de ayuda.


----------



## VolandoBajo (Dic 24, 2017)

Hola a todos los miembros del foro.
Me llamo Jesús.
Y me uno al foro para reencontrarme de nuevo con el apasionante mundo de la electrónica, con deseos de aprender mucho de lo que aquí se comparte y en lo que este en mi mano aportar mi granito de arena.
Gracias a todos y Feliz Navidad


----------



## Guiari (Dic 26, 2017)

Hola a todos, me llamo Guillermo, soy un inquieto curioso dispuesto a aprender y compartir......

 Saludos a todos.


----------



## alfonso R (Dic 26, 2017)

Hola... que tal, 
Soy nuevo en este foro y me encantaria conocer mas de los muy variados temas que se discuten aqui... para empezar estoy en la construcción de transformadores para soldadoras.. he estado leyendo los posts y muy interesante... espero contar con su ayuda...
Saludos desde california...
Abrazo fuerte!!


----------



## Raul Medina (Dic 26, 2017)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Raúl y estoy tratando de aprender electrónica por mi cuenta de modo autodidacta. Espero poder apoyarme en el material ya publicado en el foro y en Uds. para resolver algunas dudas que me surjan en el proceso. 

Un abrazo y gracias de antemano


----------



## luter (Dic 27, 2017)

HOLA mi nombre es eleuterio me dicen luter, soy tecnico prof, en electronica me dedico reparacion de todo tipo de aparatos electronicos, y de computo, e instalacion de sistemas operativos.
actualmente me regalaron un amplificador peavy cs 800, el cual me gustaria echar avolar. esta lago maltratado espero, encontrar apoyo con ustedes colegas, y poder aportar y compartir experiencias en este ambito de tan amplio como la electronica. saludos


----------



## paco keko (Dic 27, 2017)

Hola soy Paco de Asturias  musico guitarrista y electrónico aficionado, me apasiona el mudo de las lámparas .Un saludo


----------



## ajfajf (Dic 27, 2017)

Os saludo con muchas ganas de aprender y poder llevar a cabo algún circuito


----------



## JUCERICLE (Dic 27, 2017)

Hola soy JULIO CESAR RIOS  de Tuxtla Gutierrez, Chiapas México, excelente foro donde se puede aprender mucho.
Saludos


----------



## juanma19 (Dic 28, 2017)

Buenos días estimados, soy Juan de Buenos Aires, Lomas de Zamora, soy técnico del San Bonifacio y me interesa aprender mucho.

Gracias


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 28, 2017)

juanma19 dijo:


> buenos días estimados soy juan de buenos aires, lomas de zamora soy tecnico del san bonifacio y me interesa aprender mucho.
> 
> Gracias





 Feliz Día de los Inocentes


----------



## juanma19 (Dic 28, 2017)

Jjajaajaj esto no se vale uno es nuevo aca y lo reciben asi che


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 28, 2017)

juanma19 dijo:


> jjajaajaj esto no se vale uno es nuevo aca y lo reciben asi che



Bienvenido al foro la inocentada es para todos Caíste Santa Palomiya


----------



## juanma19 (Dic 28, 2017)

Eso no se vale, soy un novato nuevo.


----------



## antoito (Ene 1, 2018)

Buenos días y feliz año a todos.
Soy un jubilado que, entre sus aficiones, tiene la electrónica, además de la pintura y fotografía, me uno a vosotros para así poder beber de vuestros conocimientos, los míos, muy pobres, están a vuestra disposición.
Gracias por admitirme en este foro.


----------



## johnnyca69 (Ene 2, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Johnny de Lérida me encanta el mundo de la electrónica y estoy tratando de aprender por mi cuenta, autodidacta.

gracias de antemano por lo que voy aprender.


----------



## Tulevik (Ene 2, 2018)

¡Buenos días, Feliz 2018!

Acabo de registrarme y de hacer mi primera consulta. Hace tiempo que me interesa el tema de la electricidad y el consumo eléctrico, y me gustaría poder resolver aquí mis dudas (y llegado el día, colaborar de alguna forma más activa).

¡Saludos para tod@s!


----------



## Alejandro Saravia (Ene 2, 2018)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Alejandro, estudio electromecanica y soy aficionado a la electronica, espero poder solucionar mis dudas y colaborar a la resolución de las dudas de otros.


----------



## ORLANDOMUSIC02 (Ene 2, 2018)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Orlando de Barranquilla y pues gracias por recibirme en este Foro que es de mucha ayuda


----------



## Jon Serlan (Ene 3, 2018)

Hola a todos
Mi nombre es Jon y quiero saludar a todas y todos que componéis esta comunidad. 
Gracias por acogerme en ella


----------



## monra445 (Ene 3, 2018)

Hola a todos:
                     Gracias por aceptarme y desearos feliz 2018 
Un saludo


----------



## vilpure (Ene 3, 2018)

Hola a todos:
Me llamo Jose y soy un apasionado de las radios sobre todo de válvulas. Estoy aquí para aprender todo lo
que pueda y pasar buenos ratos con todos vosotros.
Saludos


----------



## solrak2 (Ene 4, 2018)

Hola a todos:
Me llamo Carlos y he visto que este Foro está muy bien organizado y se puede aprender mucho. Felicidades.


----------



## 3jpeinado (Ene 4, 2018)

Saludos.
Soy Juan y he decido registrarme porque me ha parecido un foro muy completo donde se tocan muchos temas de electrónica. Espero compartir experiencias y alimentarme de las de los demás.
Feliz 2018.


----------



## rafag (Ene 4, 2018)

Buenas!! Me llamo Rafa y desde siempre he admirado la electronica, considero que es un mundo fascinante donde se comprueba el metodo cientifico puro y duro. El problema es que no se nada, jajaja. No, enserio, conozco la mayoria de los componentes, como medirlos, el concepto serie y paralelo, cc y ac... pero el problema es que no se cuando y porque usar cada componente. Espero aprender un monton de vosotros y que mis preguntas no lleguen a ser un incordio, pues os aseguro que las hago desde un punto de vista curioso y con muchisimas ganas de aprender. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## balo2018 (Ene 5, 2018)

Buenas!

Feliz 2018 para todos!!

Soy Aníbal de Buenos Aires y luego de muchos años de no estar en contacto directo con los desarrollos elecrónicos, me interesa retomar el tema como hobbie y volver a quemarme los dedos con el soldador!!

Saludos a Todos!


----------



## OrOdriguez (Ene 5, 2018)

Buenas a todos!!! Soy Gustavo de Merlo, San Luis. Me encanta la electronica y estoy aprendiendo. Muy bueno el foro, les mando un saludo a todos y estamos leyendonos!!!


----------



## ary120475 (Ene 5, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy Ariel de santiago del estero, me encanto el foro ya que hay grandes electrónicos admirables, espero poder compartir y recibir mucha información con esta comunidad tan experimentada. Saludos para todos y feliz 2018


----------



## venser (Ene 6, 2018)

Hola buenas, olvide presentarme, soy jesus de España, estoy estudiando ingenieria electrica y como en la universidad no me enseñan realmente lo que me gusta intento aprender por mi cuenta.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## KamiloKastillo (Ene 7, 2018)

Buenos días mi nombre es Cristian soy técnico del sena y me gustaría aprender a elaborar circuitos que pueda utilizar en la cotidianeidad. gracias a todos espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## gregoriofuentes (Ene 7, 2018)

Mi nombre es Gregorio (me dicen Goyo, obviamente...) tengo conocimientos de electrónica y con mucho gusto compartiré con ustedes lo que esté a mi alcance. Espero encontrar en este foro una "familia" que se lleven todos de maravilla eeehhh!!!. Cordiales saludos a todos.


----------



## nenegabi (Ene 8, 2018)

Hola a todos..Soy Jose Gabriel..Tecnico en Electronica..mi especialidad.construir Amplificadores de Audio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2018)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## 27salines (Ene 8, 2018)

Hola, Me presento desde Asturias, soy José M. Salines, desde hace muchos años me dedico a construir algunas cosillas de electrónicay ahora que dispongo de mas tiempo libre retomo la afición. Encontré este magnifico foro al que deseo aportar alguna cosa, no mucho dado el elevado nivel de los participantes, y consultarles algunas dudas.


----------



## etoluna (Ene 8, 2018)

Buenas noches, me llamo Antonio. Soy técnico de frio y me apasiona la electronica.


----------



## LUON Carbo (Ene 8, 2018)

Hola, soy nuevo en la comunidad, me gustaría compartir mis modestos conocimientos con aquellos que los necesiten y a su vez adquirir otros conocimeientos y experiencias


----------



## LunaElectrica (Ene 9, 2018)

Buenas, mi nombre es Federico, me gusta mucho la electrónica a pesar de ser un novato, creo tener mucho ingenio e imaginación para el tema, falta mucho conocimiento y experiencia. Pero para aprender estamos. Ojalá pueda seguir creciendo mucho por acá ya que soy autodidacta. Saludos.


----------



## Angelasb (Ene 9, 2018)

Buenas tardes, acabo de darme de alta, espero aprender mucho con vosotros y en mi medida poder ayudar a los demás.
Gracias !!


----------



## aelhaimer (Ene 9, 2018)

Buenas, mi nombre es AZIZ, me gusta mucho la electrónica a pesar de ser un novato, espero aprender mucho con vosotros.
Saludos.


----------



## jafox (Ene 9, 2018)

Hola, saludos desde Málaga


----------



## ezornoza (Ene 9, 2018)

Hola a todos!! Mi nombre es Enrique y soy estudiante de mantenimiento electrónico en Albacete.

Soy un entusiasta de la electrónica, me encanta ver cómo avanza la tecnología cada vez más rápido.

Por el momento he reparado varios teléfonos, tablets y demás. Espero ir aprendiendo más con el tiempo e ir mejorando en mis trabajos.

Queda todo dicho.

Un saludo a todos y a seguir creciendo!!!


----------



## Seiak (Ene 9, 2018)

Me llamo Isaac soy de México CDMX. Quiero estudiar ingenieria eléctrica electrónica y creo que este foro me será de mucha ayuda para un novato o bueno no tanto por qué llevo practicando desde tercero de vocacional, pero lo que no se aprenda en la escuela quizás aquí lo complemente. Saludos.


----------



## senorhormigon (Ene 10, 2018)

Hola, soy nuevo (como lo puedes ver en la etiquetita de a un lado), tarde como 10 minutos en descubrir como dejar el mensaje, esta genial el foro, me ayudo en una duda que tenia de coneccion y temas de rebotes de circuitos TTL, bastantes viejas esos aparatejos, es increible que aun las esten dando como clases en las universidades, en fin, un placer estar en un foro como este,


----------



## daiangie (Ene 10, 2018)

Un saludos a todas las personas que hacen vida en este prestigioso foro, espero poder estar mucho tiempo en el aprender de sus sabios conocimientos y realizar mis modestos aportes a toda esta gran comunidad. Saludos.


----------



## opalma (Ene 10, 2018)

Hola A Todos.
Soy Oci de Sanmtiago, Chile. Buscando aprender algo de microcontrollers.
Una linda jornada para todos/as.


----------



## Maritn8722 (Ene 10, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy Martín, vivo en España y soy técnico electromecánico.

Saludos!!


----------



## von fernandez (Ene 10, 2018)

Hola, soy Gabriel Von Fernandez, me dedico al teatro de sombras, llegué a la electronica buscando construir mis propios artefactos luminicos, y acabo de entrar al foro con el pie izquierdo, resucitando un tema viejo que me interesaba y me estaba siendo actual a mi busqueda, en mi primera intervención... 
Sorry, Fogonazo, por eso. No vi la fecha. Estare mas atento...


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Ene 11, 2018)

Hola chicos 
Aún sigo vivo jajajaja 
Saludos a todos los amigos de foros

*Edit:*



Seiak dijo:


> Me llamo Isaac soy de México CDMX. Quiero estudiar ingenieria eléctrica electrónica y creo que este foro me será de mucha ayuda para un novato o bueno no tanto por qué llevo practicando desde tercero de vocacional, pero lo que no se aprenda en la escuela quizás aquí lo complemente. Saludos.


Hola tocayo
De qué parte de la cdmx eres 
También quiero estudiar ingeniería pero no se donde pueda 
Sobre todo que sean los sábados y domingos 
Sábados después de las 4 y domingo el horario que sea .  Igual me gusta la electrónica y lo que se lo he aprendido leyendo


----------



## elraton (Ene 11, 2018)

Hola muy buenas madrugadas.

Gracias por aceptarme en el foro, hace menos de un minuto que me he registrado y espero poder aportar y ser aportado con vuestro conocimientos.... 

Un saludo y feliz año para todos...


----------



## carmeloalex (Ene 12, 2018)

Buenos días! Feliz año 2018! Reparo tv y equipos de sonido y quiero aprender mas sobre la electronica, soy de Venezuela


----------



## Superpicolo (Ene 12, 2018)

Hola a todos, y feliz año, tengo 55 años, y a los 19  me titule en fp2 , rama electricidad, pero mi profesión ha ido por otros derroteros, o sea , que he ejercido de funcionario local,  en elda, alicante. Me gustaría ahora que dispongo de algo de tiempo, recuperar mi ilusión de joven,.....la electrónica......con la ayuda de todos ustedes. Un cordial saludo para todos.


----------



## OSSOCO (Ene 12, 2018)

Muy buenas ... Mi nombre es Oscar, soy músico y muy aficionado a la electronica... nuevo en el campo pero muy curioso.. Gracias


----------



## qsar (Ene 13, 2018)

Hola buenas
me gusta reparar y modificar las cosas a mi gusto
alguna vez me electrocuto
alguna vez explotan
pero otras funcionan…
Cuando aprendo 1 cosa me doy cuenta que ignoro 2
Cuando aprendo 2 cosa me doy cuenta que ignoro 4
Cuando aprendo 4 cosa me doy cuenta que ignoro 16
Cuando aprendo 16 cosa me doy cuenta que ignoro 256 y asi todo el rato...
espero aprender mucho de vosotros y aportar mi granito de arena…
Gracias


----------



## Lobeznov180 (Ene 14, 2018)

Hola a todos soy John me gusta la electronica (estudiando y realizando reparaciones) y estoy aprendiendo, ahora busco compartir experiencia con todos ustedes, aportar y aprender gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2018)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 

*.*​


----------



## CarlosManVil (Ene 15, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Carlos, soy Ingeniero Técnico en Electrónica Industrial, en lo que pueda ayudaré y espero también poder recibir alguna que otra mano de ayuda en temas que desconozco sobre todo en este mundo tan extenso de la electrónica.


----------



## ypimen (Ene 15, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es yaisnel pimentel soy de Cuba, super interesado en la electronica y encantados de poderos ayudar en lo que necesiten


----------



## hernest (Ene 15, 2018)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Ernesto Perez soy de Colombia pero vivo en España desde muy joven me han interesado los temas de electronica y poder reparar cosas que otras personas consideran inservibles me agrada estar en este foro y espero aprender mucho,  gracias


----------



## FitoLuis (Ene 15, 2018)

Saludos a todos. Soy Luis, "afisionao" al aprendizaje sobre casi cualquier cosa, sobre todo electrónica y electricidad.Soy chatarrero nato.Guardo todo lo que puedo, por si acaso me sirve algún día...si mi querida esposa no me "mata" antes...


----------



## cesar electronico (Ene 15, 2018)

Saludos a todos, aquí observando todo lo referente a mi carrera de mi futuro, Ingeniería Electrónica , cerca por terminarla :3


----------



## mdosl (Ene 16, 2018)

Muy buenas a todos. Aunque soy usuario desde hace un tiempo he intervenido poco.
Soy aficionado a la reparación de radios antiguas o más que antiguas, viejas. Años 60 y 70.

Ningún sitio mejor que éste para aprender muchas cosas. Saludos a todos los foreros.


----------



## agdf (Ene 16, 2018)

Buenas noches,  acabo de darme de alta, me gusta mucho la electrónica soy aficionado, espero aprender mucho en este foro
Saludos desde Barcelona


----------



## ffruiz (Ene 17, 2018)

Hola a todo el foro, soy aficionado en ésto de la electrónica, espero aprender de vosotros y conocer un poco mas ésta maravillosa profesión, gracias y un saludo


----------



## Gus7avinho (Ene 17, 2018)

Hola a todos, un saludo desde cClombia, soy un aficionado de la electrónica, espero aprender mucho de esta gran familia !


----------



## Orlandoperez (Ene 17, 2018)

Buenas noches mi nombre es orlando perezsoy de Colombia soy tecnólogo y estoy estudiando ingeniería electrónica muchas gracias por permitirme estar en este foro


----------



## yeico18 (Ene 18, 2018)

Hola. Un saludo desde Venezuela. Soy ingeniero de sistemas. Me encanta la electrónica. Tengo conocimientos básicos de la misma. Ya he armado amplificadores con transistores bjt y ahora voy por uno con  MOSFET.


----------



## AleMecatronico (Ene 18, 2018)

Hola me llamo Alejandro y soy nuevo en el foro.
Soy estudiante de Tecnicatura Superior en Mecatronica Argentina.
Me Gusta mucho la Electronica, la Programacion y la Electrotecnia.


----------



## calico relax (Ene 18, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Carlos Ureña Soto, tengo 39 años, de Cochabamba, Bolivia. Soy técnico en Electrónica, me gusta construir proyectos y diseñar los PCB, pero aún soy novato, quiero aprender más, estoy agradecido por ser parte de esta comunidad de foros, Dios les bendiga a todos.


----------



## pablorc (Ene 18, 2018)

Hola, estuve intentando registrarme al foro y me rebotaba, primero pensé que mi cálculo de resistencias fallaba y pensando que estaba olvidado del tema hice lo mas lógico y repasé la materia, pero no era eso sino mi falta de atención que no me daba cuenta que aparecía un mensaje que decía que mi correo ya estaba en uso y deduje que ya estaba registrado, pero no me acordaba de ello. Entonces procedí a poner mi alias habitual y mi contraseña habitual (soy de los raritos que utilizan siempre mismo alias y contraseña jeje) y eureka entré y descubrí que estoy registrado desde el 2014, así que soy un veterano del foro, salvo que sin ninguna participación, espero me sepan perdonar y veremos que puedo aportar a la comunidad. Muchas gracias por su atención y paciencia.


----------



## titodominguez (Ene 18, 2018)

Buenos dias foro!

Gracias por aceptarme.

Aunque llevo tiempo inscrito en el foro, es ahora cuando hago una presentación. Mi nombre es Dominguez Roberto . Soy tecnico electricista el Río Tercero,Córdoba 
Argentina. Y mi hoby es la electrónica en audio. Tengo conocimientos básicos pero tengo ganas de aprender más. 

Aquí estoy para lo que esté a mi alcance.

Saludos.[ATTE]


----------



## Liopio (Ene 19, 2018)

Hola a todos.

Un saludos a todos los miembros del foro, soy cubano, ingeniero Electricista, pero muy amante a la electrónica, de este foro he aprendido mucho y he encontrado sobre todo, diagramas que me han sido de mucha ayuda. A todos gracias y espero poder colaborar modestamente. Entre todos podemos!


----------



## moliere (Ene 19, 2018)

Hola Que tal soy Moliere y recien me inicio en la eléctronica soy electricista de profesión. un saludo a todos


----------



## mecanicoz (Ene 19, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Jorge. soy técnico en mantenimiento industrial y humilde aficionado a la electronica.
Un saludo a todos!


----------



## powedano (Ene 23, 2018)

Hola buenas.
Me llamo Manuel.
Técnico informático y aficionado a las "ñapas" electrónicas.
Saludos a todos!!


----------



## RMH (Ene 23, 2018)

Saludos desde México. Recién entrando a los contenidos del foro. Muy interesantes los temas.


----------



## gorilo (Ene 23, 2018)

Hola- Soy mas que estudiante un aficionado de la electronica y espero aprovechar bastante a los capos de la electronica que veo por aqui  Saludos


----------



## fersua30 (Ene 24, 2018)

Hola, no me había presentado, soy Fernando Suarez de San Jose de Mayo, Uruguay: me dedico a la reparación de Lavarropas, antes me dedicaba a hacer bobinados de motores, reparación de herramientas eléctricas, mecánica de motos, pero decidí solo seguir con reparación de lavarropas y de electrificadores.


----------



## Migabhec (Ene 24, 2018)

Hola a todos soy Miguel Angel Barrera de Morelia Michoacán, México soy docente de un Tecnlógico y espero enviar aportaciones y ayudas. 

saludos


----------



## magiver1 (Ene 24, 2018)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Hermes, Dios los bendiga, trabajo reparando sonido y television ...


----------



## ningunnombredisponiblealv (Ene 24, 2018)

Buenas tardes a todos, mi nombre César Martínez, actualmente hago mis practicas de la carrera de  Ingeniería Electrónica, y pues nunca están de más los conocimientos de parte de demás Ingenieros, de igual forma vengo a aportar y lo que no sepa pues les estaré por ahí  preguntando, gracias.


----------



## arrandi32 (Ene 25, 2018)

Buenas tardes, soy usuario antiguo pero desde hace bastante tiempo he estado inactivo. Encantado de volver a estar por aquí. Mi nombre es Juan José Blasco.


----------



## sempresuaves (Ene 26, 2018)

Hola, uno mas por aquí dentro.
Gracias por admitirme.
Saludos


----------



## rafael vilchez vizcardo (Ene 26, 2018)

Gracias por incluirme en el gran grupo de integrantes del foro de electronicos de la Comunidad Internacional de Electronicos, agradezco mucho el tiempo y el conocimiento entregado por sus participantes, mi nombre es Rafael Vílchez Vizcardo de Perú. Soy Electrónico.


----------



## Carrington (Ene 26, 2018)

Buenas tardes:

Gracias por incluirme en el foro. Escribo a orillas del Nervión, intentando comprender este interesante pero para mí desconocido mundo, sobre todo para alguien de letras puras ;-)

Saludos


----------



## manufc (Ene 26, 2018)

Buenas a tod@s! Soy un aficcionado de la electrónica, actualmente estoy intentando hacer un transmisor BT de audio, y el ultimo proyecto fue un contador geiger controlado por Arduino. Espero poder encontrar aquí respuestas que me es imposible encontrar en otros sitios y por supuesto también estoy a vuestra disposición para lo que necesiteis... que no sea muy dificil porque como digo soy solo aficcionado.

Un abrazo a todos!


----------



## high power (Ene 26, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, espero poder aportar a ustedes, un saludo


----------



## Francisco Bohemio (Ene 26, 2018)

Hola buenas noches a todos los miembros de este foro: Mi nombre es Francisco Javier Rodríguez O. Es para mi un gran gusto, el tener la oportunidad de pertenecer a un foro como este, y desde luego me pongo a sus órdenes en lo que pueda apoyar. Soy Ing. en electrónica y comunicaciones, y estudios de postgrado en electrónica y sistemas computacionales.  Como una nueva faceta estoy ingresando al campo de ARDUINO, pero soy novato. así que espero poder contar con su apoyo.  Gracias de antemano.

 Estoy haciendo una comunicación entre dos arduinos, mediante Bluetooth, pero no logro establecerla, creo que el error consiste en que estoy usando un BT HC05 como maestro y un HC06 como esclavo, pero según vi, se requiere dar el número de MAC, del BT esclavo, pero no logre obtenerlo con el comando AT indicado. por lo tanto no se realiza la conexión del master con el Slave. Alguien me podría indicar como lo podría hacer? o si solo con dos HC 05 es posible.


----------



## Martinetcheverry5 (Ene 26, 2018)

Hola gente del foro. Hoy me inició con ustedes en esta gran familia que es la del saber en electronica. Soy técnico electromecanico pero se muy poco de electronica y más aún de audio. Espero aprender mucho y que puedan ayudarme, ya que soy muy curioso y a diario miró cosas de audio y de electronica. Saludos para todos.


----------



## mario1985 (Ene 27, 2018)

Hola, buenas noches, saludos desde Sabinas Hidalgo Nuevo León México, me acabo de recibir de técnico en Mecatrónica pero me gusta aprender mucho que bien que existan estos foros para conocer mas de la electrónica.


----------



## hugo ramos (Ene 27, 2018)

Saludos foro soy de la ciudad de México, soy aficionado a la electrónica pero ya hice un amplificador ab de Videorokola y esto me parece muy apasionante gracias por aceptarme en el grupo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2018)

*.*​ *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 
*.*​


----------



## Set799 (Ene 28, 2018)

Hola a todos, espero que estén bien, vivo en Concepción Chile, y actualmente estudio en la universidad, me uní esperando mejorar mis conocimientos y llevarlo a la practica, eso es todo, ¡éxito a todos en sus proyectos!


----------



## otodoedro (Ene 29, 2018)

Hola a todos los participantes en el foro y moderadores, soy Loris, ik6lsd, trato con equipos de transmisión de reparación, me gusta participar en los temas del foro, en el nivel de conocimiento general en el campo de la electrónica. Gracias a todos por estar aquí.


----------



## pedroth (Ene 30, 2018)

Saludos desde México, compañeros, colegas y estudiantes!


----------



## Juanfranrb (Ene 30, 2018)

Buenos días, acabo de registrarme en este Foro con la idea de que entre todos los miembros de la comunidad pueda encontrar solución a determinados problemas que, día a día, surgen en mi colegio. No es que yo sea un experto en todo pero a veces es más rápido, operativo y eficaz buscar la solución en estos sitios antes que localizar un servicio técnico y enviarles un aparato para su reparación... Creo que me entendéis. Espero vuestra ayuda y en la medida de mis posibilidades, aportar lo que esté a mi alcance. Un saludo.
Juanfranrb


----------



## david33 (Ene 30, 2018)

Hola! Aficionado primero y estudiante en la actualidad con ganas de convertirme en una eminencia . Saludos!


----------



## adribb (Ene 30, 2018)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias pòr la bienvenida e igualmente me considero una apasionada de la electrónica , espero aprender mucho de ustedes

"Adriana"


----------



## Luiscbm (Ene 31, 2018)

Hola Soy Luis Carlos de España y espero formar parte activa de esta comunidad muchas gracias a todos por vuestros pequeños granitos de arena.


----------



## disanper (Feb 1, 2018)

Hola me llamo Diego Español, saludos para toda la comunidad, soy usuario antiguo, por problemas personales no he podido salir por el foro, mi contraseña no la he podido recuperar y he ingresado con una nueva. Lo dicho, saludos para todos y gracias.


----------



## agosmario (Feb 1, 2018)

Saludos a la comunidad,   soy un entusiasta de la electronica, con muchas falencias en conocimiento desde y agradesco que me hayan aceptado ,saludos cordiales ..


----------



## Cecchetti (Feb 2, 2018)

Hola soy Carlo Cecchetti de México, aficionado a la electrónica, este foro me parece excelente, tiene muy buenos aportes, Muchas gracias por aceptarme


----------



## Vazsound (Feb 2, 2018)

Ola com muita satisfação venho me engressar nessa jornada de obter conhecimentos e dividir o que tenho de conhecimento ........
Eu sou muito grato a todos..!!!!!

ME chamo vaz o que puder ajudar estou a disposição


----------



## WideWilson (Feb 3, 2018)

Hola, soy Wilson y he acabado en este Foro buscando ayuda hacia mi problema.


----------



## Prince Coniglio (Feb 3, 2018)

Hola, soy un estudiante frustrado en busca de conocimiento, gracias de antemano por toda la información que comparten.


----------



## Brayan Alfonso (Feb 4, 2018)

Hola me llamo Brayan soy estudiante de ing. mecatrónica soy aficionado principalmente a la electronica y mecanica me gusto el foro aportare en lo que puedo y espero tambien aprender un poco mas. Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## pedrote001 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hola amigos, me presento, mi nombre es Pedro, no tengo muchas nociones, mas bien pocas, sobre electronica. pero es un tema que me apasiona, por lo que estoy dispuesto a aprender todo lo que pueda. no me dedico profesionalmente pues nunca pude estudiarla, pero ya estoy jubilado por lo que tengo tiempo, ganas, y pocos recursos. de todas formas podeis contar conmigo para, en la medida de lo posible, ayudar. gracias por acojerme


----------



## chugets (Feb 4, 2018)

Buenas amigos, soy nuevo en este foro y me alegra mucho que haya tantos usuarios entusiastas de la electrónica. Yo estoy en el último año del grado de ingeniería electrónica.
Estoy trabajando en mi TFG, que es lo que me ha traído aquí


----------



## casius1984 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hola, mucho gusto en conocerlos a todos, éxitos en sus post, respuestas y comentarios


----------



## Alonso61 (Feb 5, 2018)

Buenas tardes
Me llamo Alonso Y acabo de llegar a este sitio
Espero pasar buenos ratos


----------



## Mario43 (Feb 5, 2018)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Mario Maldonado, soy de Rosario, Argentina, me dedico a la electrónica en general y principalmente a la reparación de televisores, de tubo y de pantalla LCD o LED, espero aportar al foro como así consultar cuando necesite, gracias por dejarme ser parte del foro. Les dejo un abrazo a todos, aficionados y profesionales de ésta maravillosa profesión que nos mantiene estudiando, aprendiendo y compartiendo todos los días. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## pillo (Feb 6, 2018)

Que tal compañeros electroviciosos!!! Espero poder aportar cosas interesantes y de utilidad para todos!!


----------



## Conan10503 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hola, espero aprender mucho por aqui! un saludo


----------



## hilde (Feb 7, 2018)

Hola, con muchas expectativas me estoy incorporando a esta comunidad técnica. Espero me sea de mucha utilidad y a la vez colaborar para que sea de provecho para todos los participantes


----------



## AnubisRa (Feb 7, 2018)

Hola, soy estudiante de Tecnología Electronica, vivo en Venezuela y tengo 20 años. Me uno a esta comunidad con el fin de expandir los conocimientos que adquiero en la carrera. Saludos!


----------



## miguedef (Feb 7, 2018)

Hola, soy estudiante de la Ingeniería en Comunicaciones y Electrónica en la ESIME Zacatenco del IPN, me encanta la electrónica y me encanta aprender y tratar de ayudar a mis compañeros que estén en apuros.


----------



## fedesalvatori (Feb 8, 2018)

Hola a todos ! Soy Federico , nuevo.. espero ser util , mi idea es aprender a hacer pedales , preamplificadores y amplificadores de guitarra ! 

Saludos


----------



## ivancass (Feb 8, 2018)

Hola comunidad, soy Ivan de Argentina Bs As, tengo 29 años y soy técnico electrónico.
Espero ser util y aprender mucho en este Foro.
Saludos.


----------



## viriato (Feb 8, 2018)

Me apasiona Arduino y el mundo de la electrónica.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## DAMIAN96DIY (Feb 8, 2018)

Hola gente, soy Damian y me gusta mucho el audio. Saludos y gracias


----------



## XxXEvernesstxXx (Feb 9, 2018)

Hola a todos soy Jaime de México soy ingeniero en Mecatrónica, espero poder ser de ayuda y apoyar en lo que mas se pueda.


----------



## tonymoreno (Feb 9, 2018)

Hola a todos, gracias por dejarme participar en su comunidad y aprender también de ustedes. Saludos desde Culiacán, Sinaloa.


----------



## CesarEsqueda (Feb 9, 2018)

Hola Sres de Foro de Electronica, soy Cesar Esqueda de profesion abogado, pero soy un eterno apasionado de la Electronica y frecuentemente visito paginas como esta interesantima, con el fin de aprender cada dia mas sobre tan bella ciencia, reciban un abrazo desde Venezuela y espero nutrirme mucho con sus experiencias...


----------



## noob (Feb 9, 2018)

La verdad, es que mi paso por aquí será muy esporádico ya que no puedo aportar gran cosa. Aún así, espero aprender de vuestras aportaciones.

Saludos!


----------



## adooMO (Feb 9, 2018)

Hola a todos, espero aportar al Foro, saludos


----------



## mixxell (Feb 9, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Claudio, soy profesional en el área informática y me gusta la electrónica ... se un poco del tema, no mucho. Tengo mucho para preguntar y para los que necesiten asesoramiento por el lado informatico, con todo gusto brindare mi aporte, con la mejor predisposición. Saludos a todos (desde la capital de Argentina).


----------



## Santi148 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hola a todos. Espero aprender mucho aquí y aportar lo que pueda.
Saludos


----------



## EdLalo (Feb 9, 2018)

Hola

Me gusta la electrónica y espero compartir y recibir informacion.

Saludos.


----------



## JLSAPIA (Feb 10, 2018)

Hola a todo el foro. Estoy en el sector de electrónica automotriz, aprendiendo y enseñando Espero poder colaborar y seguir aprendiendo sobre reparacion de ecus y tableros de instrumentos, fusibleras electronicas, immo off y programaciones. Saludos


----------



## martinbocky (Feb 10, 2018)

Hola a toda la comunidad, 

Llegue por casualidad a estos foros de electronica a partir de una duda que tengo y la verdad me parece una espacio muy bueno para intercambiar informacion, sacarnos dudas y aprender cada vez mas sobre esta materia que es realmente apasionante.

Saludos.


----------



## celtico (Feb 10, 2018)

Hola, muy buenas..

Mi nombre es Enrique, soy de Galicia, son un aficionadillo muy basico a la electronica, siempre me a gustado, pero nunca he llegado a realizar cosas en profundidad... 

Ahora estoy haciendo un proyecto personal de construcción de mi propio avión deportivo... y claro está hay parte electronica y electrica... estoy aqui para aprender cosas, y despejar mis dudas...

Gracias a los que mantienen este foro, se lo duro que es, y a veces lo poco que se agradece...
Saludos.


----------



## doanol (Feb 11, 2018)

Hola , me llamo Domingo , soy de Barcelona tengo 43 años y me gustaría iniciarme en el mundo de la electrónica, dicen que nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.


----------



## CHACO23 (Feb 11, 2018)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Holman Rincón soy de Colombia, estoy cursando quinto semestre de Ingeniería Electrónica. 
El motivo por el cual me uno a esta pagina de foros es para ampliar mis conocimientos sobre Electrónica y poder desarrollar mis dudas sobre cuestiones de la carrera. 
Que tengan un feliz día.


----------



## Baranda040568 (Feb 12, 2018)

Buenos días, soy Jorge y soy de Rubi un pueblo de la provincia de Barcelona,soy aficionado y aprendiz de electronica y me uno a este grupo para poder aprender más y quitarme dudas que pueda tener y compartirlas con ustedes.
Muchas gracias a todos y que tengan un gran día.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2018)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​
*.*​


----------



## Alejandro Luengo (Feb 13, 2018)

Buen grupo!!!
Seguro que será muy productiva la participación


----------



## alan octavio (Feb 14, 2018)

Buena tarde, me presento, soy Alan, Ingeniero en Mecatrónica, espero poder servir a la comunidad ...


----------



## Shesco (Feb 15, 2018)

Les comento que no soy técnico especialista, pero si tengo un bajo conocimiento en electronica, lectura de diagramas, etc. Por lo que estare necesitando de sus buenos oficios para mis futuras reparaciones. Tengo la electronica como segundo oficio. Muchas Gracias y espero sus apoyo. saludos ...


----------



## sagmet (Feb 15, 2018)

Mucho gusto a todos, soy Maly, os agradezco la invitacion a este foro, esta genial


----------



## Will93 (Feb 17, 2018)

Mucho gusto, reintegrándome después de hace ya buen tiempo. Soy Willy, muchas gracias por recibirme.


----------



## salemluis (Feb 18, 2018)

Hola, me gusta la electrónica desde siempre. Espero encontrar cosas útiles en este foto y vivir nuevas experiencias electrónicas 

Saludos a tod@s!


----------



## marcosayc (Feb 18, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Marcos y espero aprender mucho de todos ustedes, me gusta la Automatización y estoy recién iniciándome en programación, espero recibir mucha ayuda de parte de ustedes, gracias.


----------



## dlanos (Feb 19, 2018)

Hola a todos, espero aportar algo


----------



## antoniosanchez8940 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hola a todos soy Antonio Sanchez, estoy en Venezuela estado Bolívar, Puerto Ordaz. A la orden de todos, soy técnico electrónico aficionado y también conozco un poco de copiadoras e impresoras blanco/negro y color. Gracias y saludos


----------



## javieja79 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hola a todos,

Mi nombre es Javier y soy de Madrid. 

Gracias 
Un saludo


----------



## andrelo29 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hola!!! muy bueno el lugar... los leo con felicidad,Saludos!!!!


----------



## Jonatan Joel (Feb 20, 2018)

Hola gente! Me llamo Jonatan Joel soy de Laferrere Buenos Aires y me inscribi en el foro por que me intereza lo relacionado a la electronica. Trabajo de electricista. Cada tanto seguro los estaré molestando con preguntas ya que veo que hay mucha gente que sabe aqui. Saludos !


----------



## eafc14 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hola , mi nombre es Edgar , soy de Cartagena y me gustaría iniciarme en el mundo de la electrónica, y aprender


----------



## rafalero1 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hola soy Paco soy de Isla Cristina Huelva y soy Tecnico electronico.


----------



## josemass69 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hola a todos soy de Venezuela, espero Dar y Recibir ayuda, me apasiona la eléctronica.
Gracias por recibirme.


----------



## Rampacambui (Feb 22, 2018)

Sou do Brasil técnico em eletrônica, espero poder ajudar e aprender, adoro telecomunicações.


----------



## Yill Sanchez (Feb 22, 2018)

Buenas Noches. Soy Alexander Sanchez, de Venezuela. De profesion en el area de computacion, pero mudado al area electromecanica. Es uno de los foros mas interesantes que he revisado, y espero poder ayudar y poder recibir ayuda de otros profesionales.


----------



## danigrv (Feb 23, 2018)

¡¡Hola!! Soy Dani, un estudiante del ciclo superior de Mantenimiento Electrónico aficionado a los drones. Espero poder aprender mucho por aquí y ayudar en todo lo que pueda!


Un abrazo compis!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2018)

*.*​ *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes ! *​ 
*.*​


----------



## san61 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hola , gracias por aceptarme, espero ayudar y aprender de este Foro,Un saludo


----------



## Matymts96 (Feb 24, 2018)

Hola a todos soy nuevo. Soy aficionado a la electronica recien empezado y me gustaria aprender mucho de ustedes gracias por el espacio.


----------



## sergioechevarria (Feb 24, 2018)

Hola hola agradezco la bienvenida, un abrazo


----------



## Venturamc (Feb 24, 2018)

Hola, buenas noches, mi nombre es Daniel  y espero poder conocer mucha gente para intercambiar experiencias y conocimientos. Saludos...!!!


----------



## Adiictoo (Feb 24, 2018)

Hola que tal a todos??? Soy Javier, estudiante de ingeniería Eléctrica en la UTN de Avellaneda. Saludosss


----------



## lavtaro (Feb 26, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Hernán, soy ingeniero en informática y después de 20 años estoy retomando mi hobby de la electrónica, recién armé un kit de un pequeño amplificador de 14w con el IC tda2030a , muy satisfactoria experiencia para volver y mas cuando me encuentro con esta excelente comunidad, saludos a todos.


----------



## Jgmicro (Feb 27, 2018)

Mi nombre es Jessica y me late esta comunidad por que encuentras tips  para hacer tus proyectos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2018)

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes** ! *

​


----------



## tecnikito 07 (Feb 27, 2018)

El  Tecnikito le saludo desde el municipio de Santo Domingo este Rep. Dom .de muy pequeño me entusiamé con la electrónica, jugaba con motorcitos y pilas, ya de mas grande comencé a estudiarla,  realizo algunas reparaciones, quiero seguir aprendiendo para abrir un taller . Por lo cual he encontrado interesante éste Foro, espero contar con su ayuda.
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Formario1954 (Feb 27, 2018)

Hola... Cordial saludo para todos , desde muy Joven me gusto y estudié electrónica por correspondencia, eso dice cual es mi edad 63 años, me encantan los proyectos y retauración de radios antiguas, ese es mi hobby ahora despues de pensionarme , un saludo para quienes dirigen y moderan el foro, muy  muy interesante , aquí estare  pendiente de todo lo que pase.... buen dia para todos y saludos desde Colómbia.


----------



## jkrefrigeracion (Feb 27, 2018)

Hola Soy Juan, tengo un taller de refrigeración hace varios años y como saben la electrónica cada vez juega un papel mas importante en mi rubro, ya sea en el ámbito domestico e industrial.
Busco en este foro compartir ideas y recomendaciones con ustedes al igual que soluciones técnicas.
Tengo varias ideas en mente que me gustaría llevar a cabo.

Saludos


----------



## Manurosales (Feb 27, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Manuel, soy de Capital Federal, me gusta mucho la electrónica aunque se muy poco, pero me gusta intentar arreglar las cosas que puedo. Saludos.


----------



## filosofo2015 (Feb 28, 2018)

Buen dia a la comunidad, soy Edgar y tengo 51 años, practico electrónica desde los 17, me gusta y me ayuda (Parkinson) comencé a utilizar pc hace 5 años, que tambien me gusta y como herramienta es indispensable hoy en dia. Gracias  a DIOS primero y a  los que  integran la comunidad.


----------



## eafc14 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hola  a todos, mi nombre es Edgar Fruto, tengo 20 años soy de Colombia, radico en Cartagena de Indias y estoy estudiando Ing. Electrónica, espero mucho de este Foro ya que me gusta la electrónica y espero encontrar respuestas a mis dudas aquí .


----------



## marcelomondaca (Feb 28, 2018)

Hola,

Soy Marcelo Mondaca, estoy muy feliz de la existencia de este foro, soluciona muchos problemas y los temas son alucinantes.
Tengo interés en Arduino y fuentes de poder, desde hace unos años, en lo relacionado con el tatuaje, me gusta mucho el arte.

Soy Ingeniero Mecánico, pero con alma de artesano y artista...

Tengan todos ustedes éxito en lo que aman y les deseo una buena vida.


----------



## juan05 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hola, soy Juan, soy de Venezuela, y el cual estoy en esta página de  electrónica es por que me gusta el tema y la electrónica no soy un profesional como tal pero se algún concepto básico como una base de apoyo  ,mi proposito es adquirir mas conocimiento sea por aquí o por otra parte , el fin es aprender un poco mas...


----------



## LuisOscar92 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Luis Oscar, tengo 25 años, estudio Mecatronica! Y estoy aqui para aprender mas y tener mejores apoyos de conocimiento.


----------



## sinchi roca (Mar 2, 2018)

Es grato placer dirigirme a Uds. para saludarlos. Estos muy contento con las opiniones y sugerencias del panel de especialistas. Mi agradecimiento por la ayuda recibida de la comunidad.  Que tengan buen día.


----------



## sommer0123 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hola soy Sommer, soy programador y me gustaria aprender electronica , con que me recomiendan empezar?


----------



## lokos (Mar 3, 2018)

Hola a todos


----------



## guillegrio (Mar 3, 2018)

Soy Guillermo, de Argentina, me gusta la electrónica aunque no tengo muchos conocimientos, voy a estar pidiendo ayuda de vez en cuando y en lo que pueda ayudar yo estaré agradecido de hacerlo.


----------



## Boroxco (Mar 3, 2018)

Buenas tardes gracias por aceptarme , mi nombre es Raul aficionado a la electrónica y con ganas de aprender y compartir experiencias.


----------



## Axdolf (Mar 4, 2018)

Hola, soy Axdolf estudiante de electronica en computación y vengo a aprender más.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2018)

*.*​ 
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## arwashington (Mar 7, 2018)

¡Hola! Soy estudiante de electrónica


----------



## crisoxpwol (Mar 7, 2018)

¡Hola!
Soy Crisóforo de México.
Y veo que hay muchos temas interesantes que aprender por aquí
¡Gracias!


----------



## erasonidero (Mar 7, 2018)

Saludos desde la Ciudad de México.
Soy aficionado a los amplificadores.
No tengo muchos conocimientos pero me gusta intentar.


----------



## speedhawk (Mar 7, 2018)

I am very happy to be a member of this site now


----------



## Danmartool (Mar 8, 2018)

Buen día gracias por aceptarme, no soy profesional en electrónica, aprendí en la escuela un poco de electrónica y por eso a veces hago algunos circuitos, ahora mismo estoy haciendo un calentador por inducción electromagnética, saludos desde México.


----------



## quimet (Mar 8, 2018)

Mi nombre es Joaquin Gonzalez.No soy nuevo en el foro pero si hace tiempo que no me conecto, soy electronico jubilado .nacido en 1940, 

Un saludo a todos/as.


----------



## corol (Mar 8, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Rubén de Paso del Rey (Moreno) Buenos Aires Argentina 60 años.


----------



## germanplomito (Mar 8, 2018)

Buenas noches mi nombre es Germán quiñones soy técnico en ecletronica reparación de todas clase de electrodoméstico me gusta el sonido


----------



## PERESEIMA (Mar 9, 2018)

Hola soy Pere Prat tengo 60 años soy instalador de centralitas y soy muy pardillo en electronica, estoy en la provincia de Barcelona


----------



## kevinjr (Mar 9, 2018)

Mi nombre es Kevin Marchena, estoy estudiando Ing. Electrónica, y  me apasiona más por sus aplicaciones en beneficio de todos. Me considero un entusiasta, un emprendedor (así no haya tenido suerte hasta ahora en los emprendimientos).


----------



## happy2007 (Mar 9, 2018)

Cordial saludo. Me llamo Javier Barrera, Vivo en Bogotá Colombia. Me gusta la electronica como aficionado, aunque no le puedo dedicar mucho tiempo desafortunadamente. Saludos.


----------



## The Tempest (Mar 9, 2018)

Buenas a todos!! Pablo Desde Sevilla , España! Estudiante de electrónica y futuro Ingeniero. Un gusto!


----------



## DudeRUCrazy (Mar 9, 2018)

Hola a todos! Luis Mora, estudiante de Ingeniería de Telecomunicaciones, aficionado a la programación y a la electrónica!


----------



## Fmaranon (Mar 9, 2018)

Hola muy buenas, me llamo Francisco, fui radiotécnico hace mucho, y aparte del tiempo que ha pasado, también me falla la memoria en algunas cosas. Hace poco falleció mi padre y también era técnico y tenia una pequeña colección de radios antiguas. Estoy intentando recuperar algunas, otras no tienen solución. Tengo algo de material, esquemas, aún sin seleccionar ,espero poder ser de ayuda para alguien y al mismo tiempo pedir ayuda en algo que no recuerde bien. Un saludo


----------



## Laste suazo (Mar 9, 2018)

Gracias por permitirme entrar al foro me encantaria poder opinar y recibir info. De parte de ustedes


----------



## adriandionisio (Mar 10, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Adrián Dionisio, vivo en Veracruz, México. Tengo 55 años Soy operador de iluminación y audio en el Teatro Francisco Clavijero de ésta ciudad y también soy un aficionado en electrónica. Me gusta hacer Circuitos y proyectos útiles para el hogar o el trabajo. Me inscribo en éste foro con la finalidad de aprender de la experiencia de otros y también con la mejor disposición de ayudar en lo que pueda aportar.


----------



## wuilian (Mar 11, 2018)

Buen día, mi nombre es Wuilian Rojas..  desde Venezuela...... soy técnico en electrónica...  saludos a todos  los participantes del Foro........


----------



## ramontec (Mar 12, 2018)

Buen dia a todos los Colegas tècnicos , yo soy màs un apasionado por la arte de la electronica , lastimosamente estoy empezando un poco tarde por mi edad,  tengo 53  pero como dice el dicho nunca es tarde para aprender , estoy aqui y quiero agradecer les por aceptarme en este grandioso  grupo , me gustaria aprender y aportar tambien mis conocimientos con todos , les saludo desde  ciudad Del Leste Py.  Muchas bendiciones a Todos.


----------



## gustavotz (Mar 12, 2018)

Hola,
Soy Gustavo, vivo en Rosario, Argentina. Tengo 38 años. Estudié electrónica en la secundaria pero no me he dedicado laboralmente a eso. Eventualmente realizo alguna reparación cuando me resulta accesible y algún que otro proyecto modestísimo. Suelo leer los foros, y los tengo como primera instancia de consulta cuando quiero saber de algo en la materia. Mi intención es poder encarar mis trabajos siendo lo más prolijo y efectivo posible, dentro de lo que mis recursos me lo permitan. Festejo la existencia de este sitio y la predisposición que sus miembros tienen para que esté activo y concurrido. Mi humilde reconocimiento y felicitaciones a todos ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## carlosgarcia (Mar 12, 2018)

Hola amigos, soy Carlos. después de tiempo ingreso a la  página y me da gusto ver que va mejorando cada día  mas.

Desde aquí mis saludos y felicitaciones a todos  los que hacen posible  que  FOROS DE ELECTRONICA siga adelante y a todos  de la comunidad en general. que sigan los exitos


----------



## Emerepe (Mar 12, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Miguel y soy de Buenos Aires. Generalmente busco información en Internet para arreglar algún artefacto propio o de familiares y amigos. Entré al foro porque encontré un .zip que contiene un esquema para Eagle. Uso este programa en Linux y nunca cargué un esquema que no haya diseñado yo. Saludos a todos y espero ser útil en lo que pueda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2018)

*¡¡¡ Bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !!!*​


----------



## srgvnspndlmlln (Mar 12, 2018)

Hola , que tal.


----------



## jeancarlos marichales (Mar 13, 2018)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es Jeancarlos Marichales, vivo en Cali Colombia, tengo 30 años de edad y bueno espero formar parte de esta gran familia, gracias.


----------



## KFZ_10 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hola!!!
Me llamo Jorge, pero pueden decirme la KFZ_10, es mi apodo.
Bueno, estoy adentrando a  esta materia, espero aprender muchos con ustedes, y poder aportar mucho tambien.

un saludo.


----------



## franluis (Mar 14, 2018)

Hola, saludos, soy Francisco, aficionado a la electronica . Un gusto compartir esta web que esta buenísima.


----------



## dociny (Mar 14, 2018)

Mi nombre es Luis, tengo 62 años y trabajo en electrónica desde los 15,  aprendí  en la escuela técnica y luego en la universidad de BS AS, comencé con las válvulas de vacío , continué con transistores y C I, hasta llegar a lo digital, en éstos años me dedico a la reparación y programación de ECU automotrices, espero ser de ayuda a uds, viceversa.


----------



## Iran Be (Mar 14, 2018)

Hola ! mi nombre es Irán Balderas, soy de la ciudad de México me encuentro estudiando Ing. Mecatrónica.


----------



## argen94 (Mar 14, 2018)

Buenas, soy Jorge, un estudiante de ingeniería que está realizando el TFG y está comenzando a usar Arduino y está un poco perdido en el foro. Ya que no sé dónde dirigirme para hacer mi consulta. Muchas gracias de antemano a todos.


----------



## lomdwrrrt2013 (Mar 14, 2018)

Muchas gracias por aceptarme en su Foro de Electrónica.


----------



## J. PINTO (Mar 14, 2018)

Hola saludos. Mi nombre es J. Pinto, soy Venezolano residenciado en Medellín Colombia.
Al igual que la mayoría de uds, tengo poco tiempo en esto de programación de Pics.
Tengo algo de conocimiento en electrónica, pero casi nada en programar pics.
Por eso, quisiera vuestro apoyo y paciencia cuando no comprenda algo.
Desde hace algún tiempo estuve investigando y estuve practicando con PicBasic, me gustó mucho ya que es bastante fácil de entender, sin embargo noto que la mayoría de los programas que consigo por la red son en assembler o ccs. Assembler me parece super-super dificil de entender, pero no así CCS, por lo que decidí quedarme con CCS para realizar mis futuros programas. Espero y aspiro aprender un poco más con uds y también poder aportar lo que esté a mi alcance. Gracias a todos.


----------



## PASSTRAN (Mar 15, 2018)

Hola, saludos a todos, mi nombre es PASSTRAN, soy de Venezuela y me gusta mucho la electrónica 
pero se muy poco poco.
Mas que todo he realizado fuentes conmutadas de tipo flyback,  bobinas de Tesla, amplificadores de audio y alto voltaje con flyback.
Muchísimas gracias por aceptarme en el Foro.


----------



## leemkapoh (Mar 15, 2018)

Hola a todos aquí, soy Leem, muy lejos de ustedes, mi país es Indonesia, una gran vista para tus vacaciones. Mi formación es Electrónica y Microcontroladores, en Microcontroladores, sigo aprendiendo de cualquier fuente. Espero estar aquí. Tengo muchos conocimientos y les comparto. Paz desde Indonesia. Gracias. Leem. 


Hi Everyone here, I am Leem, far away from you here, my country is Indonesia, great view for your vacation. My background is Electronics and Microcontroller, in Microcontroller I still learning from any source, I hope I am joint here I get a lot of knowledge and I make share from you guys. Peace from Indonesia. Thank you. Leem.


----------



## luismfresno (Mar 15, 2018)

Buenas, soy Luismi, de Madrid, y aficionado a las reparaciones,

Un saludo.


----------



## chavemu (Mar 15, 2018)

Hola buen dia mi nombre es Ulises Chavez soy de Mexico.
Soy apacionado de las automatizaciones y la robotica.

Saludos


----------



## jbracho (Mar 15, 2018)

Saludos a todos. Me llamo Jośe Bracho, Soy de Venezuela estado Zulia -  Maracaibo, me gusta todo lo que tenga que ver con reparación de telefonos, Tablets, Consolas de video juegos y otras cosas. He pasado mi vida trabajando con ésto y con ganas de seguir aprendiendo y compartiendo conocimientos !

Suerte a todos. y espero nos ayudemos.


----------



## LesterMB (Mar 15, 2018)

Hola a todos,

Mi nombre Lester Martínez, soy amante de la música, aficionado a la electrónica y enamorado de los decibeles, buscando y buscando hasta que por fin aterricé en este grandioso Foro, dónde me consta que se comparten recursos, espero que los moderadores tengan la grata paciencia para quienes nos iniciamos en este universal mundo.

Saludos desde Nicaragua.


----------



## Gerard25 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Gerardo soy técnico en electrónica y estudiante de ingeniería Macatrónica, me apasiona la electrónica, programación, mecánica y diseño asistido por computadora.
Saludos desde México a todos los de este foro y vamos a tratar de aumentar mas nuestros conocimientos y dudas.


----------



## tourner (Mar 16, 2018)

Hola amigos, soy Miguel, saludos


----------



## greur (Mar 16, 2018)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Gregorio Urbano soy Español, estoy en Margarita, una isla que forma parte del territorio de Venezuela. Trabajo con Arduino, Labview, maquinas cnc y cualquier otra cosa relacionada con electronica.


----------



## arielvismara (Mar 16, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Ariel , trabajo en la reparación de autos , soy de Argentina Bs. As. Palomar , por obviedad me tuve que hacer de conocimientos de electricidad y electrónica por mi trabajo así que por ello estaré aquí para pedir ayuda .


----------



## Joakon (Mar 16, 2018)

Buenas noches a todos mi nombre es Joaquín Despaigne López,soy cubano de profesión electromedicina y es un honor para mí ingresar a este foro de electrónica espero aprender y aportar mi granito de arena, gracias.


----------



## robinson arrieta (Mar 17, 2018)

Hola buenos dias, mi nombre es Robinson Arrieta,  Colombiano y soy técnico en electrónica, me gusta la parte del sonido y mis anhelos es ser un grande en amplificadores de alta y baja potencia.  Fabricar mis propios amplificadores artesanales creando mis propios diseños. muchísimas gracias a todos los miembros de éste Foro.


----------



## gusscmtzi (Mar 17, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Gustavo soy Ingeniero en Mecatrónica y un apasionado de la electróncia. Espero que puedamos ayudarnos mutuamente.


----------



## franco979 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hola, buenos días, mi nombre es Francisco Martines.
Los saludo desde México, es un placer pertenecer a éste Foro, quedo a sus órdenes.
Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Trichilo (Mar 18, 2018)

Hola a todos. Gracias por la bienvenida. He tenido que meterme con la electrónica (que siempre me atrajo) por necesidad. Espero encontrar el sitio donde hacer las preguntas que tengo que hacer. Gracias. Salute.


----------



## ManuHT (Mar 18, 2018)

Hola que tal, me interesa mucho la electrónica por lo que he elegido la carrera de electrónica y circuitos, pero en ocasiones me cuesta trabajo entender así que buscando por Internet me encontré con este foro y me encanto, espero aportar con algunos de mis pocos conocimientos y de ayudarme a resolver mis dudas


----------



## samirhm (Mar 18, 2018)

Buenas tardes soy Samir Hernandez y vivo en Colombia me gusta la electrónica y aprender día a día, saludos a todos


----------



## ciberespacio (Mar 18, 2018)

Mi nombre David Francisco Macías, hace años deje de laborar oficialmente, ahora recibo pension pero me ha gustado siempre la electronica, trabaje en equipos grandes desde las perforadoras de tarjeta hasta computadoras Mainframe, de la compañia Univac posteriormente cambio a Unisys, y luego en telefonica con la compañia Alcatel, aclaro no soy ing. en electronica pero tuve la oportunidad de estar en esto. Me gusta la mecanica y la herreria y algo de carpinteria. Perooo lo que mas disfruto es la electronica y deseo aprender a programar pic´s pero me gusto el Flowcode.


----------



## jaime2010 (Mar 18, 2018)

Buenas Tardes Compañeros,

Mi nombre es Jaime y soy Electronico.  Actualmente me desempeño en el area de instrumentación y estoy "desempolvando" el tema de automatizacion y control, por ello estoy retomando las lecturas en PLC y DCS. 

Muy satisfactorio que haya una comunidad de Electronicos y areas afines con deseos de compartir sus conocimientos y ayudar a sus colegas.  

Gracias


----------



## Gabriel isotelli (Mar 18, 2018)

Hola gracias aceptame ! Saludos


----------



## PlacaFromHell (Mar 18, 2018)

Hola. Soy Franco y aunque soy medio cabeza para las exactas mi pasión por la electrónica me ha llevado a estudiar para técnico, aunque el camino que queda todavía es largo.


----------



## thepampa1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hola, soy Gustavo de Argentina, soy técnico en electrónica, ya hace muchos años, y ahora si bien me dedico mas a la electricidad hogareña, sigo ¨jugando¨con la electrónica.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Esteban Montoya (Mar 19, 2018)

Buenas, soy Juan Esteban de 19 años, actualmente realizando mis estudios en sistemas mecatrónicos, me considero que soy muy creativo y muy curioso, quiero especializarme mas que todo en el area de robótica por que siempre me han atraido.


----------



## migui2303 (Mar 19, 2018)

Buenos dias
Mi nombre es Jose Miguitama, soy de Ecuador. Me dedico al mantenimiento de equipos electricos y sistemas contra incendio. Espero poder ayudar


----------



## jesus valdenegro (Mar 19, 2018)

Hola que tal, soy Jesus Valdenegro de México y me estoy preparando en electrónica, apenas comienzo y ocupo saber mucho de electrónica de potencia. reparo máquinas de soldar y se ocupa mucho circuitos de control de velocidad que sean muy estables y también se usa mucho los scrs de potencia ya sea para regular voltaje o amperaje, se usan scr de 400, 600 u 800 Amper para regular corriente en circuitos de 80 Vcd, en 2 y 3 fases, también se usan para regular voltajes de 14 a 50 Vcd también en 2 0 3 fases, les agradecería mucho si me pueden ayudar.


----------



## tomayax (Mar 19, 2018)

Hola, soy de ZGZ he llegado a vosotroos por unas dudas y creo haber encontrado el sitio correcto.

La verdad no soy muy bueno con la electrónica y tengo herramientas basicas malillas, pero ésto ya lo estoy arreglando.

Espero estar mas con vosotros y no sólo para preguntar, aunque cómo ya he escrito, la electrónica y yo no nos llevamos bien.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Belsay (Mar 19, 2018)

Hola soy Fermin Belsay de México, soy un entusiasta de la electrónica y soy autodidacta, lo poco que he aprendido del tema, pero es algo que de verdad quiero desarrollar mas.
Me pareció muy interesante su foro y espero podamos compartir conocimientos.


----------



## Alan hm (Mar 19, 2018)

Hola a todos me llamo Alan después de más de 30 años regresé a terminar la preparatoria el problema es  que tengo mucha dificultad en algunos temas y espero aprender con ustedes


----------



## Rvveenns032 (Mar 19, 2018)

Saludos a todos . Soy Ruben Escobar de Resistencia Chaco . Soy luthier tecnico de audio profesional . Me fascina el mundo de la amplificacion y me encanta compartir lo poco que se y aprender tambien . Tengo 50 años . Buena vida a todos .


----------



## juan-m (Mar 20, 2018)

Me llamo Juan Miguel, soy estudiante universitario, soy de Sinaloa, si puedo aportar lo hare con todo gusto pero mi motivo es de obtener conocimiento y poder aplicarlo mas a fondo.


----------



## espectral (Mar 20, 2018)

Saludos a todos desde un pequeño pueblo de Tarragona, cercano a Barcelona,  (70 Kms.) en España.

Como es norma de "obligada Etiqueta" me presento:

Me llamo Joaquín, si bien mi "nik" de "espectral" viene de mi gran afición al análisis espectral que se despertó, hace muchos años, por mi afición al análisis espectral, via FFT, de las señales de las emisiones utilitarias (RTTY y RadioFax).

Mi edad, que ya me permite ser jubilado y estar de vuelta de muchas cosas, me sitúa más cerca de "La Tumba que de la Cuna", pero mi afición a trastear, a reciclar, o como dicen mis buenos camaradas argentinos, "cartonear" con todo lo que encuentro -ante las broncas de mi mujer-, me mantienen ilusionado y siempre deseoso de dominar la "alquimia" que representa convertir un trasto, aparentemente inútil, en algo verdaderamente útil...

Mi "alma", como es lógico, y por razón de edad, es fundamentalmente "analógica" y no dudo ante una 6L6 o una EL34 en mimarlas con tiernos arrullos... por lo menos en invierno me permitían no pasar frio... sus nietos 2N3055 son jóvenes y "alocados" y a esas  chiquilladas "sms" no puedo ni verlas aun usando lupa. No es desprecio  pero no me dan el mismo "calor"... mi delirio ante lo analógico, lo reconozco,   es, sólo ...¡¡Pasión!!, desmedida, , incluso enfermiza, sí, pero PASION:

Juas, juas, juas... termino, permitirme la licencia "jocosa y barroca" anterior y aquí me tenéis por si puedo ayudaros en algo, por lo menos en bibliografía...  ¡¡casi seguro!!

Gracias y hasta muy pronto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2018)

Tranquilo . . . Aqui hay varios que esconden su documento y cédula de nacimiento . . .


----------



## espectral (Mar 20, 2018)

Juas, juas, juas... 

Bueno, yo fuí un poco posterior a la escritura Cuneiforme... ¡¡Como que ya existía la radio a galena!!...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2018)

La radio a Galena se usaba para predecir el Big Bang


----------



## Sigmundfreud (Mar 20, 2018)

Buenas tardes,
Siempre he sido un aficionado a la electrónica pero nunca me he decidido ha hacer ningún proyecto hasta ahora, así que os doy las gracias de antemano por las por la compresión con los "novatos"

Un saludo


----------



## javier76 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hola buen dia gente gracias por dejarme participar en este foro.


----------



## ÁngelGómez (Mar 20, 2018)

Saludos Colegas!

Soy Ángel, Chileno, Ing en automatización y robotica, electrónico nivel medio...sigo con la electrónica a pesar de tener otro título para desarrollar o reparar cualquier cosa!

Saludos y que siga creciendo el Foro !


----------



## mapefa (Mar 20, 2018)

Buenas tardes:
Soy Mariano, vivo en Gran Canaria, aficionado a la electrónica . Deseando aprender .
Gracias y saludos afectuosos


----------



## IoPoSound (Mar 20, 2018)

Buenas tardes!!!!! mi nombre es Augusto Schiavon, soy de Santiago del Estero, Argentina y llegué a éste foro porque estoy incursionando en el tema de una estación de FM, mi rubro pasó un poco lejos de lo que son las transmisiones via FM, me dedico a la instalación de equipos de Audio en Vehiculos (AudioCar) como también a la fabricación de cajas acústicas como racks y demás para equipos de Audio Profesional (AudioPro).

En éstos tiempos en los cuales se estila mucho los encuentros de AudioCar, observé en el vecino pais de Brasil, usar estaciones de FM "Portatiles" para transmitir por ésta via musica durante éstos eventos (FM LINK) y así lograr que todo sea mas hermanado y para la gente que se acerca a ver éste tipo de reuniones no se lleven la impresión de un ruiderío cualquiera (lo escuche mil veces) , por eso que me hice de un transmisor FM de 15w modelo ST-15B (seguro que ustedes lo tienen super conocido), una antena tipo "paragüita" cables y fichas, ya ahora presentado me dirijo a la parte de preguntas, jeje.

Saludos a todos y espero aprender mucho y aportar todo lo que se !


----------



## electroniks (Mar 20, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Luis y soy un apasionado autodidacta de la electronica, en el mundo de la reparación he tocado de todo en cuestión de electronica de consumo y en los ultimos tiempos me intereso en el aprendizaje sobre tv lcd, led y la reparación a nivel software y hardware de latops y netbooks.

Mi frase preferida... 

"Se valiente para aprender y mas humilde aún para saber tus límites"

Estaré encantado de aprender y ayudar en lo posible, Un saludo.


----------



## MIAZU (Mar 21, 2018)

Buenas a todos,
Soy Miguel, un aficionado a la electrónica en particular y al bricolaje en general, me alegro de haber encontrado este foro poder compartir experiencias y si puedo servir de ayuda en algún momento, saludos para todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## MIAZU (Mar 21, 2018)

Gracias


----------



## Juancarlos Meza Muñoz (Mar 21, 2018)

Hola, Buenos Dias, Juancarlos Meza de Merida- Venezuela


----------



## reillo94 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hola buenas, soy Alejandro y esstoy empezando en el mundo de la electronica. Soy de Zaragoza España


----------



## PROSONUSLAB (Mar 21, 2018)

Hola,

Soy Damian Gonzalez, estudiante de ing en sonido y dueño de una empresita de sonido en vivo. tambien tenemos un estudio de grab y un labo de electronica. Llegué aca buscando un data de una potencia que estoy intentando arreglar. muy lindo todo, espero que se mantenga esta movida

saludos,
Damian


----------



## teacher1744 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hola  saludos cordiales a todos les saluda Josè Antonio Mogrovejo desde Cùcuta-Colombia,gracias por permitirme compartir en èste foro


----------



## saliente (Mar 22, 2018)

Hola! Saludo a todos los del Foro, me llamo Edwin Guilarte, espero que la pasemos bien, saludos desde Venezuela!


----------



## JUCERICLE (Mar 22, 2018)

Hola todos mi nombre es Julio César Ríos Clemente originario de Tuxtla Gutiérrez, Chiapas, México, soy un aficionado a la electrónica, principiante  pero este foro ha sido de mucha ayuda para mi.
Gracias


----------



## IISMAELL (Mar 23, 2018)

Buenas, mi nombre es Ismael soy de Sevilla, y me ha entrado el gusanillo de fabricarse cosas y entrar en este mundillo que desde fuera parece tan complejo. Espero que me ayudéis a comprenderlo un poco mejor. Gracias a todos.


----------



## lozanopc (Mar 23, 2018)

De nombre Luis Lozano, edad 37 y con una creciente necesidad de aprender electrónica...


----------



## Canario2016 (Mar 23, 2018)

Hola, comunidad. Soy de Canarias, Noname. Aficionado a electricidad, electrónica, computadoras, etc. Me presento con mi nick oficial.


----------



## Simeon (Mar 24, 2018)

Gracias por la bienvenida


----------



## Vega 2000 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy David, un curioso de la electrónica y con ganas de ir aprendiendo... Un saludo desde Madrid


----------



## Mecátronica2012 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hola me llamo Misael Salazar, estudiante de mecátronica y un apasionado con la electrónica y los sistemas embebidos, microcontroladores PIC y poco más..
Espero aprender mucho y compartir un poco de lo que se, saludos a todos


----------



## yezulepe (Mar 25, 2018)

Buenos días....

Hola , me prrsento a todo el foro y a toda persona que lea este maravilloso espacio de aprendizaje.

Soy un usuario nuevo, Ingeniero Agrícola que me gusta este mundo de la electrónica, sin mucho conocimiento pero con ganas de aprender en el tiempo que me queda libre tras mi trabajo.

Os quiero agradecer vuestra bienvenida, si es que así claro.

Muchas gracias a todos y felicidades por este foro!!

Gracias.
Un saludo!!!!


----------



## jerrysiscon (Mar 25, 2018)

Hola  , soy Jerry y me uno a esta comunidad esperando compartir mucho de electrónica , que es nuestra pasión . Desde 2010 a mis 15 años descubrir que es mi pasión y estudie la carrera . Hoy sigue y seguirá siendo mi pasión . Un saludo desde CDMX , México


----------



## SRFarias (Mar 25, 2018)

Hola. Los saludo desde Brasil. Mi nombre es Sergio, 48 años, me gusta mucho la electronica, fotografia e radio . Soy técnico en electrónica .


----------



## felix45 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Felix , un saludo a todo los foreros,. un amigo me habló de éste Foro y la verdad está bastante bien 
y encantado de estar entre todo los foreros,  un saludo.


----------



## edgarg2 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hola gente de Foro de Electrónica, estoy interesado en el programa Flowcode


----------



## habitatcomitelocal1 (Mar 25, 2018)

hola a todos mi nombre es Daniel Garcia y pues soy nuevo en el mundo de la electrónica pero en lo que pueda aportar lo haré con gusto


----------



## MarcSun (Mar 26, 2018)

Hola, soy de España, y mi interés es la electrónica. Espero aprender mucho por aquí.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## javicano (Mar 26, 2018)

Hola me presento,

Soy nuevo, y profano en la materia de la electrónica, tengo algún conocimiento pero básico, y buscando para resolver un problemilla, dí con este foro que veo hay gente muy buena!! Espero aprender mucho

Un saludo.


----------



## alex2121 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hola me llamo Alex, estudio ingeneria electronica y ya que en la facultad no se aprende mucho me estoy poniendo por mi cuenta a aprender y hacerme mis circuitos, espero aprender y ayudar en lo que pueda, un saludo!


----------



## tunas039 (Mar 26, 2018)

Buenos Días, señores de Foro, permítame presentarme mi nombre es Eduardo Espinoza nací en Ecuador y viví por más de 30 años en Venezuela, soy ingeniero electrónico, empecé en el mundo de la electrónica realizando mi pasantía y la empresa me propuso quedarme, allí aprendí y reforcé mis conocimientos, tanto en el mundo de la reparación y también en la instrumentación y control, me gustaba mucho mi trabajo ya que además de hacer lo que tanto me gusta tenia también la interacción con el cliente o usuario, me sentía fascinado cuando se realizaba un proyecto y lo culminábamos con éxito.

Ahora por las circunstancia que son bien conocidas creo que por todos de Venezuela  me encuentro de nuevo en mi país natal, ya no soy el muchacho que quería comerse el mundo pero trato de hacer lo mejor que puedo, ahora estoy dedicado a la reparación  y me he encontrado con un problema de un Televisor y buscando páginas y foros donde pudieran ayudarme con la solución, he visto sus comentarios de problemas que han tenido los compañeros foreros que han sido algunos muy acertados, creo que podríamos compartir muchos conocimientos, estoy a la orden.
Saludos.


----------



## Boroxco (Mar 26, 2018)

Buenas noches gracias por aceptarme, mi nombre es Raul y aficcionado a la electrónica audio.
Saludos!!


----------



## TEMPA (Mar 27, 2018)

Feliz día a todos los miembros de este foro. Me llamo Arturo Pérez, soy de Guadalajara, Jalisco, México. Tengo 56 años 36 de ellos dedicados al mantenimiento industrial, mi hobby la electrónica (autodidacta) y desde hace unos 4 años fascinado por los Pics. He estado aprendiendo a programar en Ensamblador (en mis tiempos libres) y ahora quisiera hacer "pininos" con PIC Basic Proton.  
Agradezco la bienvenida y espero aprender y corresponder de igual medida con los miembros de este foro.

Saludos.


----------



## JN 66 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hola a todos las personas que integran este foro. Mi nombre es Jose Normando Leroux, soy de la provincia de Bs. As. República Argentina. Permítanme contarles que desde los doce  años que mi pasión por la electrónica, me fue guiando, haciendo que cada vez se pusiera más fuerte,de tal manera que estudie la carrera de Técnico Electrónico en un colegio Industrial. En este me recibí con 18 años, y desde entonces que no paro de trabajar en esta maravillosa profesión. También curse estudios de Ingeniería en la Universidad Tecnológica Nacional de la Ciudad de Bs. As. Durante muchos años tuve fabrica de equipos electrónicos, donde los productos que se manufacturaban eran de diseño mio. Siempre me encanto el trabajo de diseñador de equipos y a eso me dediqué casi toda mi vida. Hoy cuento con casi 69 años de edad y aun sigo diseñando sistemas ( como en este caso que me ocupa actualmente ) donde se intenta hacer un equipo que sirva como retorno de audio a los músicos, pero de manera vibratoria en las banquetas que utiliza el baterista o en una plataforma donde toca el bajista.
De este foro e seguido desde hace muchos meses los hilos de fuentes conmutadas y ahora de amplificadores de audio de alta potencia , que serían en realidad de mucha utilidad en este desarrollo que estoy llevando a cabo. Bien, creo que ya me e extendido demasiado, así que solo me falta manifestarles que me han encantado todos los aportes de los miembros, que de ellos tambien e aprendido mucho,y que dentro de lo que me permitan mis conocimientos, participaré activamente, con mis humildes aportes. Mi nick es JN 66


----------



## César Cóndor (Mar 27, 2018)

Hola a todos.

Mi nombre es César, soy de Lima, Perú. Soy un joven estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, llegue a este foro para aprender más sobre la electrónica; sé que en este foro hay muchas personas expertas en electrónica que podrán ayudarnos a nosotros los principiantes o a quienes nos iniciamos en este mundo de la electrónica. Llegué a este foro para poder dar solución a un aparato en mal estado y espero poder dar solución a este y a muchos más que se presenten.
Me comprometo a compartir todo conocimiento en relación a la electrónica y en dar ayuda a todo aquel que lo necesite.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2018)

*¡ Bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*​


----------



## Tony cano (Mar 27, 2018)

Hola amigos, soy Tony de Córdoba (España), y la electrónica es una de mis aficiones. Por casualidad he encontrado este foro, que me ha parecido muy interesante, así que espero aprende mucho de todos los foreros y aportar mi granito de arena en esta comunidad. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## JN 66 (Mar 27, 2018)

Muchisimas gracias Fogonazo por tu cálida bienvenida.


----------



## Chan... (Mar 28, 2018)

que tal jovenes... soy un cargo antes de "nuevo a la programacion" jaja no se si me entienden...
espero colaborar y que de la misma me ayuden eh... de antemano gracias


----------



## UrielGR (Mar 29, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es u riel tengo 27 años y me dedico a la computación y me estoy adentrando a le electrónica ya que me parece muy interesante 
Un saludo a todos


----------



## chacho68 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hola soy nuevo un saludo a todos


----------



## oscarli (Mar 29, 2018)

mi nomber es oscar isoi apacionado ala electronica feliz d estar en este foro


----------



## leoquintero (Mar 29, 2018)

buenas Tardes.  Mi nombre es  Leonardo, soy aficionado y autodidacta de la electronica, estoy incursionando en la reparacion de telefonos moviles y computadoras. Espero aportar y ser util al foro con mi humilde conocimientos. Saludos un abrazo


----------



## Neo70777 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hola buenas noches chicos Soy Alejandro Marcos de Madrid de 34 años y soy un apasionado de la electronica. Siempre que puedo me pongo a hacer circuitos o a montarlos.

Saludos


----------



## Loquillo (Mar 30, 2018)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Orlando Luizaga , soy de Bolivia espero compartir con ustedes informacion y mucho mas en este tema de la electronica que es mi pasion . Saludos a todos.


----------



## orjuela (Mar 30, 2018)

mi nombre es nelson orjuela soy nuevo en el foro espero poder aportar ideas como tambien recibir por parte del foro.
agradezco toda su colaboracion.


----------



## Hernanhere (Mar 30, 2018)

Gracias por el lugar, me llamo Hernán y soy aficionado a la electrónica. Espero encontrar respuestas y colaborar en lo que se pueda.


----------



## daviquito (Mar 30, 2018)

Hola soy david julca torre técnico en electrónica  y vivo en Perú  es grato  encontrar con grandes profesionales de la electrónica  y que compartan sus grandes experiencias.


----------



## mickAP (Mar 30, 2018)

Hola, buenas tardes. 
Me llamo Miguel, soy estudiante de ing. Electromecanica. (Santa Cruz - Bolivia)

Siempre me fascino la tecnología, y mis objetivos inicialmente empezaron con fines mas orientados a software. 
Quise estudiar ingenieria de sistemas, pero por motivos diversos, no se abrio la carrera en esa universidad, e ingrese a algo paralelo, ingenieria en sistemas electronicos.
Ese cambio me abrió la perspectiva mas ampliamente. 
Poco tiempo despues, otro cambio repentino de universidad, me surgio otro cambio en el titulo de la carrera.
Ingenieria electromecanica, con 3 menciones independientes, pero igual se llevan un poco de todo (Electronica, electrica, mecanica)

Al final siempre termino ampliando horizontes, después de todo, soy amante de la información. 

Destinare un poco de tiempo para dejar registros de las experiencias que se ganan con el paso del tiempo.


----------



## Lobregon (Mar 30, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Luis Obregón soy técnico electrónico y me apasiona le reparación de sistemas de audio, soy de Panamá y gracias por aceptarmr en su foro.


----------



## WNMC LOPEZ (Mar 31, 2018)

Hola amigos buen día.
Mi nombre es Wiliam López, gracias por aceptarme en éste tan prestigiado Foro,.
Quiero compartir algunos conocimientos y aprender mas aquí, saludos desde, Honduras C.A


----------



## felipito (Mar 31, 2018)

Saludos desde España.
Me llamo Felipe y soy un aficionado a la electrónica, que espera aprender mucho en este foro, y ayudar en lo que pueda.


----------



## Xavo1 (Mar 31, 2018)

Hola me llamó Javier, soy de México, y es un gusto este en este foro, saludos


----------



## SoloNokia (Mar 31, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Joan y espero poder aportar algo bueno al foro.

Saludos desde Barcelona


----------



## arnaldojose (Mar 31, 2018)

Mi nombre es Arnaldo Marcano, soy de Venezuela, soy apasionado a la electronica, sobre todo a la electronica de potencia. Aprovecho para felicitar y dar gracias a todos los compañeros de este foro, ya que esto ha sido de gran ayuda y aprendisaje para mi.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2018)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*​


----------



## Avrvillena (Mar 31, 2018)

Soy autodidacta, trabajó como técnico electromecánico en la reparacion de maquinas extrusoras, selladora impresoras, compresora de tornillo y todo lo que tiene que ver con la rama plástica. Saludos a todos


----------



## Kobazu (Abr 1, 2018)

Mi nombre es Josue Guevara , vivo en Ecuador , tengo 16 años. Me gusta la electrónica , en especial los amplificadores de audio , ecualizadores , luces rítmicas , etc.

Y bueno mis proyectos no siempre me salen a la perfección , y esperaba que me puedan ayudar a corregir esos errores en éste foro , y también ayudarlos con mis conocimientos medios de electrónica.


----------



## fabia (Abr 1, 2018)

Hola, soy Fabia un apasionado de la electrónica, soy un lector aguerrido.


----------



## carlos_el_crema (Abr 1, 2018)

Soy un apasionado de la electrónica y me gusta experimentar con el diseño de circuitos digitales y PIC. Espero que podamos compartir con todos los integrantes de este foro los conocimientos de la electrónica y de los avances tecnológicos del nuevo siglo. Bendiciones para todos.


----------



## alexregio2 (Abr 2, 2018)

Saludos a todos , soy de México, también cómo muchos apasionados de la electrónica , técnico en electrónica aunque trabajo en el ramo automotriz, espero poder aprender y experimentar.


----------



## vicbogus (Abr 2, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Vicente, soy de la ciudad de Mexico, estoy feliz de que me aceptaran en este grandioso foro, se que voy a aprender mucho de ustedes, gracias.


----------



## lamartinada (Abr 3, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy ingeniero tecnico industrial y aficionado a la electrónica y arduino. Me gustaría desarrollar pequeños proyectos como hobby y aprender de los expertos, asi como compartir mis conocimientos sobre CNC. Un saludo a la comunidad!!


----------



## Falderet (Abr 3, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Pablo Guillén y soy técnico especialista en automatización industrial. 
Me gustaria poder dedicarme particular y profesionalmente a todo tipo de desarrollos de automatización de electrónica, electicidad, autómatas, robótica, etc...
Estoy bastante oxidado con algunas de las ramas de la automatización que, por culpa de mi antiguo trabajo no he podido mantener al dia. Espero que podais ayudarme con mis dudas, asi como poder ayudaros con las vuestras.


----------



## pvillegas9864 (Abr 3, 2018)

Buenos días, Soy Pedro 

Estoy tratando de reparar una pinza marca Kaise, modelo SK-7100, no tengo el plano eléctrico, quisiera me lo facilitaran.

Agradecido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2018)

Bienvenido Pedro , de acuerdo al título : *La bienvenida. Deja tu mensaje de presentación.*

Aquí solo nos presentamos , busca el lugar adecuado para hacer tu pedido . . .


----------



## Fernando.rojas@ (Abr 3, 2018)

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## coronado (Abr 3, 2018)

hola me llamo Israel Coronado Rodríguez y me apasiona la electrónica desde mis 7 años


----------



## Agrtc (Abr 3, 2018)

Hola soy Ariel Giglio de capital, estudie en escuela técnica de automotores pero también me gustó electrónica soy un aficionado y hice cursos en la UTN saludos


----------



## Danicardon (Abr 3, 2018)

Un saludo a todos, mi nombre es Daniele Cardone, de Caracas, Venezuela y como la mayoría llegué a este sitio buscando información para resolver algunos proyectos y desde hace un tiempo decidí, anexarme dado a la gran comunidad informativa presta a ayudar que los caracteriza, sigan así y muchas gracias por sus aportes


----------



## WILLIAM RENDON (Abr 4, 2018)

Don Barredora dijo:


> Mi nombre es Pablo Vila, 22 años, Argentino, me gusta mucho la electronica y mas especificamente la robotica. Estoy estudiando Ingenieria electronica y soy tecnico electromecanico (del secundario).
> 
> Creo q tengo una mente bastante creativa q trato de usar para mis cosas y para ayudar a quien lo necesite aqui.
> 
> ...


Cordial saludo a todos los miembros de la nube foroidal.    ....vengo por aqui caminandito....también aprovecho la auto-educación y  diciendolo en forma mas coloquial soy un autodidacta empedernido en temas de la electrónica. Soy graduado de la Universidad  Tecnológica de Pereira  en Tecnología Eléctrica........voy por  el  " sexto piso " y resido en Colombia. Eventualmente desearía aportar ideas bacanas al foro.


----------



## Fran361010 (Abr 4, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Francisco, estudiante de ing. Electrónica y amante de esta carrera, me gusta mucho inventar y buscar soluciones distintas a los problemas,
Me agrada estar en esta comunidad llena de gente que comparte esta pasión...
A todos los que vean esto les deseo mucha suerte...


----------



## DLECTRLR (Abr 4, 2018)

Hola.
Mi nombre es Daniel y soy graduado en Ingeniería Eléctronica. Me apasiona la electrónica y la automatización, tanto a nivel hardware como la programación.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2018)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*


----------



## Lauraaguila97 (Abr 4, 2018)

Saludos, soy estudiante de Ingeniería electrónica. Gracias por recibirme, espero aprender mucho


----------



## jhonfra (Abr 4, 2018)

Buenas tardes desde Colombia, soy Jhon 42, técnico electrónico y capacitandome en redes.


----------



## Harrier (Abr 4, 2018)

Saludos
Mi nombre es Santiago soy de Ecuador, soy ingeniero electrónico en Instrumentación


----------



## sanarturo (Abr 4, 2018)

Saludos , gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## K3N97 (Abr 4, 2018)

Hola, soy Ken tengo 21 años aun soy estudiante pero me gusta y me parese interesante la electrónica, aun no se mucho pero espero conocer mas del tema.


----------



## arley diaz (Abr 5, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Arley Diaz , soy de Colombia, tengo 22 años, me gustaria aprender mucho mas por eso entré al foro, espero que nos ayudemos 
Saludos a todos !!


----------



## alex licona (Abr 5, 2018)

Hola.


----------



## pachani (Abr 5, 2018)

Hola a todos.
Mi nombre es Pachani Gualberto soy un ciudadano del Estado Plurinacional de Bolivia,  al igual que muchos de los que se presentaron soy un apasionado de la electrónica estudiante de Ing Mecatronica y Electronica, me agrada los proyectos de electrónica en la manera como podemos ayudar a la gente a mejorar su calidad de vida con lo que a nosotros nos apasiona como es la electrónica y espero poder ser de ayuda así como lo han sido con muchas de las soluciones que he podido ver en cada uno de los foros.


----------



## RAULIN (Abr 5, 2018)

Hola, Comunidad. Soy Ingeniero en Electrónica y Docente jubilado. Estoy volviendo a mis orígenes como un curioso aprendiz.


----------



## INGTEODORO (Abr 5, 2018)

Saludos a todos los miembros de ésta comunidad, yo he aprendido a reparar transmisores de Onda Media y Corta : Valvulares y de estado sólido, si puedo ayudarlos con los TX. OMNITRONIX .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)

Bienvenido Ingteodoro , aqui es sólo la presentación , moveremos tu mensaje a la sección de Radio , y por favor no escribas todo en mayúsculas (ya que es considerado GRITAR)

Puedo ayudarlos con los transmisores TX. OMNITRONIX

Gracias


----------



## Calamar76 (Abr 6, 2018)

Hola a todos, me llamo Juan Antonio, de Madrid, España y no tengo ningún estudio en electricidad ni electronica, pero me encanta trastear y tratar de reparar por mi mismo todos los aparatos que se estropean en casa. Me atrevo con la electricidad, el soldador y aprendiendo a usar el multimetro.


----------



## Graciela R (Abr 6, 2018)

Hola, estudié electrónica hace ya algunos años pero invierto mas tiempo a realizar dibujo de circuitos impresos que al desarrollo y quiero aprender a programar los módulos del pic, me gustaría realizar proyectos con los pic, he hecho poco con ellos pero le entiendo mas a ensamblador que a C, me interesó el tema del circuito max7221, espero aprender en este foro, de antemano gracias y Saludos, Graciela


----------



## zelugor10248 (Abr 6, 2018)

Saludos a todos los colegas y gracias por aceptarme en el Foro, que el gran arquitecto de universo los bendiga


----------



## Jimymoto (Abr 7, 2018)

Hola buenos días, 
Aquí uno más que gracias a gente que entiende intenta aprender y compartir mis escasos conocimientos.


----------



## juan4857 (Abr 7, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Juan soy de España y espero poder aydar en lo que pueda, hace ya años que estudie electrónica industrial y por aquel entonces los micros empezaban a hacer su aparición, ahora todo a cambiado en la electrónica y se necesita tener conocimientos de programación en lenguaje c y c++ y en ello ando para la realización de algun que otro proyecto.

Un saludo para toda la comunidad


----------



## Guille1122 (Abr 7, 2018)

Buen día a todos mi nombre es Guillermo, he venido a este grupo a aprender un poco de algo nuevo como la electrónica, gracias por aceptarme


----------



## alejandro uroza (Abr 7, 2018)

Mi nombre es Alejandro (17). Y pienso que la electrónica debería ser algo mas cotidiano para todos, no solo para los técnicos e ingenieros. Por eso me gustaria poder compartir con otras personas e intercambiar ideas.

Crear pequeñas máquinas (no tan complejas) y circuitos de uso cotidiano (como las fuentes con lm317 o el biestable con el 555) es, desde mi punto de vista una gran inversión de tiempo, pues a la larga te permite enriquecer tu imaginación y creatividad, que a la hora de enfrentar los problemas son dos grandes recursos. Después de todo, el ingeniero no es mas que creatividad y como no, Cálculos, Física y Lógica jajaja.

Saludos


----------



## emarulanda (Abr 8, 2018)

Cordial saludos:
Mi nombre es Elkin José Marulanda, estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, tengo muchos intereses afines con  los temas expuestos en el Foro que me sirven de guía para mi carrera, espero de igual manera compartir los diferentes conocimientos útiles para los demás.


----------



## fascinadaporlaelectronica (Abr 8, 2018)

Hola a todos y gracias por abrir éste espacio para intercambiar y aprender, mi nombre es Wendy, soy de Peru, tengo 46 años y siempre me interesó aprender de electrónica pues siempre pensé que era algo muy de hombres, soy chef antes fui empleada bancaria y de una aerolínea muy conocida, pero ahora quiero desarrollar mi interés por la electrónica, voy a empezar a estudiar seriamente en agosto y quiero empezar con una base sólida, leo todos sus comentarios y aprendo mucho de todos Uds. y espero pronto dar mis aportes tambien. Gracias y bendiciones!!


----------



## AlejandroRBV (Abr 8, 2018)

Hola a todos 
Mi nombre es Alejandro Barrientos, soy estudiante de ingeniería en electrónica.
Me gusta mucho este tema y para seguir creciendo, conociendo, me registre en el foro, no creo poder ayudar mucho por que apenas voy empezando.
Saludos


----------



## GUSTAVO1414 (Abr 9, 2018)

Hola !
Mi nombre es Gustavo =D
Saludos.


----------



## ea7ke (Abr 9, 2018)

Hola. Soy Arturo. De Sevilla. Me interesa la electrónica en general y la radio en particular.
Saludos.


----------



## Jmanuel (Abr 9, 2018)

Aprovecho este hilo para presentarme. Mi nombre es Jose Manuel y soy instalador de domotica, en Sevilla y alrededores.
Espero compartir y aprender cosas de todoos.
Un saludo


----------



## jorge enrique (Abr 9, 2018)

Hola soy Jorge Enrique Aragón Q. Muy agradecido por este espacio, donde hay apoyo y muy buena información. Vivo en Cali Colombia, tengo 52 años. Soy profesional en electrónica, sistemas, electricidad domiciliaria, estudioso de la acústica e instalaciones de sonido profesional.


----------



## marcelopollo (Abr 10, 2018)

Buen día y gracias por aceptarme . soy aficionado a la electrónica en gral , pero mas al audio vintage los he leido durante bastante tiempo y me gusta la idea de ayuda en gral ante una duda sobre reparación.


----------



## Cushe (Abr 10, 2018)

Hola! Me llamo José Sarmiento. Soy profesor de tecnología en una escuela técnica de Laboulaye, Córdoba, Argentina. Enseño los fundamentos de electrónica y trato de orientar a mis alumnos hacia la electricidad-electrónica tratando que hagan proyectos divertidos. Saludos!


----------



## guillermo455 (Abr 10, 2018)

Buena día para todos en el Foro.
Soy Wilson Guillermo Aldana,  soy tecnólogo profesional en electrónica industrial y me interesa compartir conocimiento y adquirir conocimientos a través de este foro.


----------



## rafapaz61 (Abr 10, 2018)

Hola. Soy Rafael Paz de la provincia de Jujuy. Espero poder compartir con este grupo mi pasiôn por la electronica. es realmente un gusto el que me hayan recibido.


----------



## Miguel Angel Gallardo (Abr 10, 2018)

Gracias por aceptarme. Soy jubilado pero aun continuo con un pequeño taller "jugando" en este maravilloso universo de la electrónica.


----------



## javiereugenio (Abr 10, 2018)

Saludos, reparando viejos trastos despues de muchos años ausente, asi que estoy oxidado, gracias por su paciencia


----------



## Eduardo Pantoja A. (Abr 10, 2018)

Hola ,...Soy Eduardo Pantoja A.  Tècnico Electrònico...........Muchas gracias x los diagramas.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Vladotec (Abr 11, 2018)

Hola a todos. mi nombre es Vladimir y soy técnico en eléctrónica de nivel medio. Espero poder actualizarme en algunos casos y ayudar en otros. me gusta mucho el diseño de circuitos.


----------



## Fenax29 jb (Abr 11, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Félix y soy estudiante de bachillerato y estoy en la carrera de sistemas digitales


----------



## elmamuas (Abr 11, 2018)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme al foro, soy de México y me gusta mucho la electrónica, la uso mucho para mi trabajo, soy aficionado a la mecánica también y a la instalación de equipos de audio profesionales, me dediqué muchos años a ellos, ahora necesito consejos 0ara reparar mis autos ya que todos traen componentes electrónicos y computadoras, mil gracias!


----------



## nrike50 (Abr 11, 2018)

Me llamo Enrique Espinoza Sauceda tengo 68 años, soy músico apasionado por la electrónica


----------



## jaumesastre (Abr 12, 2018)

Hola electrónicos y electrónicas, paso por aquí a presentarme, soy Jaume Sastre, soy técnico informático y me gusta intentar reparar todo lo informático que llega a mis manos, referente a informática he cambiado algunos condensadores rotos de fuentes de alimentación y de placas bases y las he devuelto a la vida, también quiero aprender lo básico de electrónica, por ejemplo, montarme mi propia fuente de alimentación, por ejemplo, reciclando alguna ATX.


----------



## fasa18 (Abr 12, 2018)

Mi nombre Freddy Saavedra de Venezuela, soy un aficionado a la electrónica en la área de tv  plasma y lcd,  les doy las gracias por haberme aceptado en el Foros de Electronica, espero tener mas conocimiento de ustedes y yo aportar lo poco que se y que Dios me los Bendiga.


----------



## yacarecito (Abr 13, 2018)

Hola amigos! Soy Jorge, de Argentina. Últimamente cuento con tiempo y pude dedicarme un poco a la electrónica (básica, no soy ningún iluminado en esto), sumado a la necesidad de crear algunos circuitos para el trabajo es que ando por aquí, tratando de nutrirme un poco de conocimiento y, por lo que veo (y valoro muchísimo) la experiencia de los muchachos que generosamente la comparten.
Eso es todo. Abrazo grande a la comunidad


----------



## GustavoAriel2 (Abr 13, 2018)

Mi presentacion

Yo soy Gustavo Leguizamon, y soy de San Vicente  Argentina. Estoy jugando con la electrónica desde hace varios años, siempre me gusto pero nunca pude estudiar, me doy maña con muchas cosas y reparo de todo. pero este ultimo año me di cuenta de que me gusta mucho.
hago pavadas, luces ritmicas etc. ese tipo de cositas, se que seguramente no voy a poder aportar mucho ya que no soy ingeniero ni nada, pero puedo considerarme un probador... asi que gracias por permitirme estar y espero me ayuden. gracias
Un saludo a todos!


----------



## JuanMC (Abr 13, 2018)

Hola, buenas, Soy Juan, un estudiante de ingeniería electrónica industrial, me gusta el mundillo pero la verdad es que es desesperante.
Me uno a vosotros buscando ayuda y consejo de la comunidad.

Espero poder ayudar en lo que me sea posible.
Gracias.


----------



## Juan Gilberto Echartea (Abr 13, 2018)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Juan Gilberto y me entusiasma la electrónica, aunque no es mi fuerte he tomado algunos cursos y la interpreto bien aunque no al cien ya que es tan extenso éste campo.

Bueno, ahora que estoy retirado de mi trabajo me dedico a arreglar computadoras e impresoras, es por eso que busco respaldo para solucionar algunas fallas, así que estoy agradecido por estar aquí. Gracias


----------



## RaiMen (Abr 14, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Rachid Menssouri he leído muchos hilos de este foro que me han ayudado mucho la verdad, yo no tengo ni idea de electrónica pero debido a mi trabajo tengo que lidiar con problemas relacionados con este campo por ello me paso muchas horas buscando información en la web y por evidentemente en este foro. Espero que me sigan ayudando tanto como ahora y que yo también pueda aportar algo de lo mio "el bombeo solar".

gracias.


----------



## SR. GRIS 25 (Abr 14, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Jhon, soy de Venezuela y me gusta la electrónica, estudio, trabajo y me entretengo con ella.  
Espero ser de ayuda


----------



## Rolifer (Abr 14, 2018)

Hola me llamo Rodolfo, soy de Necochea, Pcia de Buenos Aires y me gusta el audio.


----------



## magnesio (Abr 14, 2018)

Muy buenos días,mi nombre es Jinmer Abdul Valderrama Vivas . soy apasionado por el diseño y fabricación de circuitos impresos.
vivo en la ciudad de Cali en Colombia.
El objetivo es aprender a ser mas creativo en todo aspecto,para mejorar los productos que saco al mercado y considero que con la ayuda de todos ustedes voy a lograrlo.
Gracias.


----------



## kobec (Abr 14, 2018)

Hola, saludos, quiero contribuir con los cfl.


----------



## erio castagnoli (Abr 15, 2018)

Buenos días, ante todo gracias y felicitaciones por tu página. Es de mi agrado páginas como éstas ya que me apasiona la electrónica como una manera o la mejor manera de alimentar y mantener mi mente siempre activa. Es increíble cómo podemos estar en mil cosas a la ves y lo gratificantes que es resolver problemas.


----------



## carartur (Abr 15, 2018)

Hola soy Carlos Arturo soy técnico en electricidad y practico  la electrónica porque tiene afines con varios temas de electricidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Dvz007 (Abr 15, 2018)

Hola que tal buena tarde
Saludos desde México
Mi nombre es Mario García


----------



## fenix el solitario (Abr 15, 2018)

Hola perdón por la publicación antes de presentarme, soy Fenix, ex-técnico en electrónica, hace como 20 años atrás tenia un taller de reparaciones, ahora me dedico a otras cosas, entre ellas a hacer pequeños trabajos de herrería, recientemente tuve la necesidad de retomar ésto de la electrónica, porque quiero modificar mi soldadora a corriente directa y me encontré éste foro, muy bueno por cierto, ya leí bastante respecto al tema, pero aun tengo algunas dudas, ya he olvidado varias cosas referentes a lo mismo, de antemano muchas gracias por su invaluable ayuda. y perdón por la manera de escribir en el post que hice, pero esta uno tan mal acostumbrado a escribir así, prometo corregir eso , muchas gracias.
ATTE.  Fénix,  saludos a todos los electrónicos y aficionados.


----------



## marco antonio franco moya (Abr 16, 2018)

Me llaman Marco Antonio.   Si , en verdad me apasiona la electrónica soy un estudiante de ella , se que me falta mucho por aprender y espero hacerlo de todos Uds.  un saludo y mi respeto a todos Uds. , solo les pido su apoyo y su buen consejo. DIOS LOS BENDIGA.


----------



## vicmartes (Abr 16, 2018)

Buenas, quiero darles las gracias al equipo de Foros de Electrónica  por permitirme integrar esta importantísima escuela de constantes aprendizajes de electrónica en el mundo, muy agradecido.
Atte. Vicente Martes


----------



## Lvato (Abr 16, 2018)

Hola. Un gusto en conocerlos.
Soy del ´52 y remisos, me tocó estudiar un poco de Electrónica desde la época de bulbos y relevadores, hasta sistemas digitales y automatización.


----------



## Roderico Garcia (Abr 16, 2018)

Soy Roderico Garcia y vivo en Cobán, Alta Verapaz Guatemala; me gusta la electronica que lo he practicado como hobbie desde pequeño, ahora lo hago como complemento de mis ingresos. Tengo 65 años, ya pero sigo activo en los asuntos de la electrónica. Es un gran gusto pertenecer a este foro, en el cual he encontrado mucha informacion y colaboracion de sus miembros, espero seguir adelante y poder colaborar en el. Muchas Gracias y nos seguiremos acercando más. Un gran SALUDO a todos los miembros y fundadores.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 16, 2018)

_*¡Hola Chicos!, bienvenidos a esta gran comunidad, siéntanse en familia. *_

_*Un saludo.*_


----------



## Se7en (Abr 16, 2018)

Un saludo a todos, soy Pablo estudio Ing. Mecatrónica. Soy aficionado a la Robótica, la programación (Python especialmente) y a desarmar aparatos electronicos XD.
Espero aprender y compartir con todos ustedes.


----------



## zen46 (Abr 17, 2018)

Hola electrónicos !!   Saludos desde Barcelona en España,me alegro mucho de haber encontrado vuestro foro,en el que pienso colaborar de la mejor forma posible,en agosto voy a cumplir 72 añazos y de estos 60 han sido vividos con la electrónica como compañera de viaje,ha sido increible y aún ahora siento una gran alegria cada vez que un circuito enfermo se pone a funcionar de nuevo.
Hasta pronto !!


----------



## dramosm (Abr 17, 2018)

Buenas tardes. Me llamo Donato. Soy técnico especialista. Me apasiona todo lo relacionado con la electrónica y estoy aquí para lo que necesitéis.
Saludos.


----------



## yamilmeiza (Abr 17, 2018)

Hola a todos.  Mi nombre es Jorge Meiza, de la ciudad de Paraná, Entre Rios, Argentina. 
Me dedico a la electrónica desde muy joven .  Comencé en 1976 con un servicio técnico y con ayuda de empleados fabriqué equipos de audio para el hogar, disckjockey, Discotecas, Musica ambiental en hoteles, etc. 
Con el tiempo dediqué 15 años casi en exclusividad a reparar videograbadoras y filmadoras. 
Desde 2006 deje el Servicio tecnico con personal y trabajo solo.  
Actualmente reparo Television comun y digital, PC, Notebooks, equipos de audio y restauración de equipos de las decadas de los 80-90 , bandejas giradiscos etc.   
Sigo siendo un apasionado por la tecnología. 
Es mi primera presentación en un foro aunque participo en muchos para consulta.
Trataré de ser util si me presentan consultas aunque mi tiempo disponible no es mucho. 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## rodolforiveral (Abr 17, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Rodolfo RL y soy un aficionado de la electrónica, me ensano con las reparaciones , siempre aprendiendo


----------



## dovaisel (Abr 17, 2018)

Hola, buenas tardes soy Isel, es un gusto conocerlos y hacerles saber que estoy estudiando Ingeniería en electrónica, desde bachillerato tuve intereses sobre esa área por lo que decidí entrar a un universidad que tuviera ésta ingeniería, como mencioné antes es un gusto conocerlos y poder ser parte de éstos Foros para ayudarnos entre nosotros mismos.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## AlexTronics (Abr 18, 2018)

Hola a todos;soy Alexander Pérez,estoy en Bogotá-Colombia.Empecé en el tema de la electrónica  por hobby y actualmente me enfoque mas en ella desde el punto de aplicaciones automotrices.No soy profesional pero si un apasionado de ella.
Saludos a tod@s desde Colombia.


----------



## Zalamero (Abr 18, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Daniel, mi afición es aprender de todo un poco y un apasionado de la electrónica a nivel usuario.
Aquí estoy para preguntar y aprender (eso espero). Y soy de Valencia.


----------



## agnostico (Abr 18, 2018)

Hola gente soy nuevo en esto de la electronica espero aprender de los que saben, saludos!!!


----------



## AbrahamRR (Abr 18, 2018)

Que tal saludos!!
Mi nombre es abraham y soy de Mexico coahuila, y he caido a este foro ya que tengo un gran interes de conocer y dar opiniones acerca de temas tratados en este foro, espero der de ayuda y que los ean tambien. =D


----------



## er__beto (Abr 19, 2018)

Buenas a todos, mi apodo es Beto y me encanta el mundo de la electronica y domotica, mis conocimientos son a nivel de hobby la verdad y espero poder aportar y nutrirme de este foro compartiendo algunos proyectos que tengo por realizar.
Saludos


----------



## jugatron (Abr 19, 2018)

SALUDOS A TODOS
Alfredo Juárez García, no he participado en foros . Este es mi primera vez y espero sea productiva estoy en esto de la electrónica desde 1983 hasta la fecha. Soy de Tehuacán, Puebla. Un estado de la República Mexicana.


----------



## bonobo (Abr 19, 2018)

Hola! Mis conocimientos de electrónica son mínimos. Pero mi mayor vicio, la curiosidad, me obliga a probar y tratar de entender.


----------



## faustopaco (Abr 19, 2018)

hola, mi nombre es fausto  soy estudiante de electronica estoy cursando las ultimas materias de la carrera.


----------



## janzyngh (Abr 19, 2018)

Yo soy Jorge, y soy de la provincia de trujillo, PERU. Estoy jugando con la electrónica desde que tengo 14 años...y ahora tengo 36, así que llevo un tiempo largo con esto. Tanto me gustó la electrónica, que estudié y me recibí de Ingeniero Electrónico, pero la vida me llevó un largo trecho por los caminos de los disenos electronicos y desde entonces casi no la he dejado ni un día.


----------



## SeiRu (Abr 19, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Sei, soy una técnico que por motivos ajenos a mi voluntad tuve que tomarme un largo año sabático seguido de otro medio año, ahora retomando mi rol de técnico en esa electrónica que mas que un trabajo es mi vida. Espero formar parte de esta gran comunidad y poder aportar tanto como recibir   apoyo para volver al mundo de las reparaciones y electrónica en general.


----------



## Capihack (Abr 20, 2018)

Luis1342 dijo:


> Bueno pues al igual que los amigos,paso aqui a presentarme,mi nombre es Luis Sánchez tengo 26 años y vivo aqui en México,para ser más preicisos en el distrito federal,me gustan estos rollos de la electrónica,desde la niñez al igual que los colegas me han llamado la atención estos temas
> me uni al foro ya que gracias a estos novedosos e interesantes medios uno ha descubierto un buen de cosas  de la electrónica,sobre todo en el audio que ultimamente me ha llamado mucho la atención y aqui en verdad he descubierto nuevas cosas y a la vez me he llevado grandes y gratas sorpresas de estos temas gracias a sus valiosos aportes,en pocas palabras es padre estar aqui en el foro,que buena onda que se haya creado(Gracias Andres Cuenca   ),lo supe desde el momento de registrarme con el test de evaluación
> gracias por leer
> saludos


Hola a todossss


----------



## sebi68 (Abr 20, 2018)

Hola a todos,

soy  nuevo en esto de la electronica y espero aprender y ayudar todo lo que pueda.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Formario1954 (Abr 20, 2018)

Capihack dijo:


> Hola a todossss





Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 20, 2018

Hola andres soy Mario Vásquez ( Formario 1954), cuando inicié estudios de electrónica radio y t.v. , vivía en Palmira, si no estoy mal leí que  vives en Palmira (vé),  en Palmira tuve mi primer taller de radio y lo llamé ELECTROMAR, primero en la calle 32 Kras 18 y 19 , luego en el centro cerca a la galería y finalmente en el Barrio Municipal, solo por trés espacios cortos , esta no era mi actividad, era mi hobby  , hoy estoy pensionado y retomé mi pasatiempo, apasionado como la mayoría de ustedes por la electrónica, un saludo para todos los compañeros de Foros de electrónica , creo que este mensaje llega a todos.
Ah... vivo en una vereda cercana a Andalucía y restauro radios antiguos , hgo proyectos  todo por pasar el tiempo .


----------



## Acenta (Abr 20, 2018)

Hola, que tal. Me llamo Gabriel Basile, soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Estoy en un emprendimiento para la fabricación de parlantes. Espero colaborar, encontrar soluciones y compartir experiencias.
Un saludos a todos.


----------



## Rene G. (Abr 20, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Rene G. soy cuentapropista y me dedico a la reparacion de laptop, desktop, tv lcd led. Soy graduado de la Cujae en telecom. y elect., cualquier ayuda que pueda brindar sera un placer.


----------



## Amadeous (Abr 20, 2018)

Amadeous Martínez
Para serviles!

Saludos a todos y cada uno de los miembros de este espacio, es un placer y un honor seguir aprendiendo de todo este gran mundo de la electrónica, ya que llevo mas de veinte años en ella y cada día surge algo nuevo, así como los retos a solucionar y soy del estado de Tlaxcala, México, en adelante mostrare algunas aportaciones y correcciones y mejoras sobre ciertos proyectos ... Saludos y Dios les siga colmando de bendiciones!


----------



## Tecnicotiempo (Abr 20, 2018)

Hola, soy José A. De España.
Estudié electrónica y he trabajado como técnico en varias empresas reparando todo tipo de cosas.


----------



## Maty_ruiz96 (Abr 20, 2018)

Hola soy Matias Ruiz, soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica en Misiones, Argentina. Espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda, y aprender mucho de ustedes.
Saludos!


----------



## arturo19 (Abr 20, 2018)

Mi nombre es Arturo Ruiz, actualmente estudio la electrónica de los automóviles asi como la programación del modulo inmovilizador, también estoy estudiando reparación de computadoras automotrices, estoy seguro que este foro me ayadara mucho para resolver dudas y también en lo que pueda apoyar con gusto


----------



## VLAVLA (Abr 20, 2018)

HOLA MI NOMBRE ES VLADIMIR LUNA


----------



## Phaeton13 (Abr 21, 2018)

Hola a todos, me llamo Albert y escribo desde Andorra. Estudié electrónica hace ya 15 años pero mi carrera profesional me ha llevado por otros caminos y tengo muchos conceptos olvidados, no obstante de vez en cuando me gusta hacer algunas chapuzas. Espero poder aportar algo al foro, pero lo más probable es que sea yo el que pida sopitas más amenudo.

Un saludo.


----------



## matias1985 (Abr 21, 2018)

hola a todos soy matias saucedo. nuevo en el foro gracias por aceptarme.
la electronica le da sentido y ganas a todo lo que hago.
es mi pasion y aunque tengo poco conocimiento y solo hice unos cursos de electronica me encanta.
en este momento estoy trabajando con inversores de voltaje de 12vcc a 220vac y probando diferentes osciladores pero estoy muy satisfecho porque logre hacerlos y se los regalo a mi familia.
son muy utiles para los cortes de luz y no consumen casi nada.
tambien arme varios amplificadores de baja potencia... hasta 30w
ahora si me ayudan y puedo me gustaria armar algun amplificador con el tda 7294.
tambien estoy experimentando con transformadores para los inversores y los ampli.
les armo las bobinas secundarias con los voltajes necesarios.
antes no habia armado el amplificador por el tema del trafo pero ahora lo puedo hacer.

bueno, gracias a todos y me voy a poner manos a la obra


----------



## sukape (Abr 22, 2018)

Hola que tal a todos mi nombre es Pedro, tengo 57 años soy de España y trabajo en electronica espero mucho de este foro ya que me fascina la electronica y espero encontrar respuestas a mis dudas aqui.
Saludos.


----------



## shevy (Abr 22, 2018)

Buenas tardes a todos, soy Shevy de Alicante. Me he registrado en el foro porque voy buscando ayuda para un proyecto de electronica en el cual me he quedado atrancado y no se por donde seguir. Espero que podais ayudarme. Saludos y gracias de antemano a todos.


----------



## macavamo (Abr 22, 2018)

Hola soy macavamo y espero aprender con vosotros


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 22, 2018)

¡Hola Chicos!, bienvenidos a esta gran comunidad, siéntanse en familia. Un saludo.


----------



## CharlieFoxMike (Abr 22, 2018)

Hola a todos! Mi nombre Charlie Fox, curioso sobre temas de radio y con planes de aprender en esa línea. Soy Radioaficionado desde hace varios años y la electrónica me gusta desde niño. Espero aportar algo y aprender, obviamente. Un saludo!
Charlie


----------



## rodolforiveral (Abr 22, 2018)

Saludo cordial a todos en el foro,,  felicitaciones y agradecimientos a esos incondicionales expertos que aportan ideas y conocimientos al grupo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## ljccitterio (Abr 23, 2018)

Buen día a todos. Gusto en saludarles desde Venezuela. Leonardo , Ingeniero Agro-industrial con especialidad en instrumentación, control y aplicativos tecnológicos a la agro-industria. Estando en la búsqueda por la web de partes y componentes para un proyecto, caí en la página y ya la tomo como referencia para futuras búsquedas y aportes que pueda realizar.

Saludos y mil gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## jesus carrillo (Abr 23, 2018)

Hola muy buenos días a todos y a todas las personas que integran esta bella comunidad que agrupa tanto conocimientos y experiencias vividas y por vivir, mi nombres es Jesús Carrillo de nacionalidad Venezolana, soltero, de 49 años de edad y de profesión Ingeniero Industrial, me he motivado a ingresar a esta comunidad ya que soy un verdadero amante de la electrónica por ser esta muy importante en nuestra vida diaria, los que nos hace ir más hacia el futuro con tantas tecnología que vamos implementando en cada uno de nuestros rincones en donde nos desempeñemos, espero aprender de ustedes , y dar lo mejor de mi para con ustedes, soy una persona muy respetuosa de las demás , tengo muchas ganas de crear y diseñar muchas cosas en cuanto al aréa automotriz entre otras mas.


----------



## Perecocca (Abr 23, 2018)

Hola, Soy Nicolas Perez, vivo en Concepción, Chile, no soy profesional de la electrónica ni nada de eso pero he adquirido pequeños conocimientos en éste campo y quisiera aprender mucho mas, ya que me gusta la idea de reparar cosas antes de tirarlas o hacer mis propios aparatos electrónicos que quizás funcionen mucho mejor y sea mas barato que uno que vendan ya listo. Llegué  a éste Foro por pura casualidad, buscando cómo hacer un amplificador para mi automóvil y la verdad hay muchísima información valiosa que quisiera aprender, espero ser de aporte igualmente en ocasiones.
Saludos !


----------



## jesus carrillo (Abr 23, 2018)

Perecocca dijo:


> Hola, Soy Nicolas Perez, vivo en Concepción, Chile, no soy profesional de la electrónica ni nada de eso pero he adquirido pequeños conocimientos en éste campo y quisiera aprender mucho mas, ya que me gusta la idea de reparar cosas antes de tirarlas o hacer mis propios aparatos electrónicos que quizás funcionen mucho mejor y sea mas barato que uno que vendan ya listo. Llegué  a éste Foro por pura casualidad, buscando cómo hacer un amplificador para mi automóvil y la verdad hay muchísima información valiosa que quisiera aprender, espero ser de aporte igualmente en ocasiones.
> Saludos !




Hola Nicolás, buen día amigo, me identifico mucho contigo, espero podamos conversar y poder armar un buen equipo de trabajo, Jesús desde Venezuela


----------



## eniotu (Abr 23, 2018)

Mi nombre es Joan Rosado, Me gusta la electrónica aunque soy un aprendiz, me gustaria poder adquirir conocimiento y brindar el apoyo siempre que sea posible con esas experiencias


----------



## El_Tano_UY (Abr 23, 2018)

Hola Mi nombre es Eduardo Nassutti (40 años), vivo en Montevideo, Uruguay.   Soy Técnico Electricista y trabajo desde hace 20 años en el campo de la iluminación y los sistema de control.  La electrónica siempre me interesó, pero de forma autodidacta.  Llegué al foro buscando info para hacer una fuente de alimentación de Corriente Continua que lograra atenuar tiras de led.  Espero poder seguir aprendiendo en este ámbito y también aportar mi granito de arena en lo que pueda.  Saludos y estamos en contacto!


----------



## renostones (Abr 23, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy Arturo Godoy Stone desde Chile, Coyhaique, tengo 23 años, estudié electromecánica y ahora curso la carrera de Ingeniería Mecánica con mención en sistemas electrónicos. Desde hace tres años me dedico al DIY, partí con el mundo de los pedales de efectos para instrumentos musicales, fabricando las PCB, montando componentes, estética y demás. Estoy realmente interesado en compartir y disfrutar del aprender. Saludos a todos!


----------



## Darco (Abr 23, 2018)

Hola a todos desde Chile, me interesa mucho Compartir conocimientos de electrónica y telecomunicaciones.
Y abrir espacios de conversacion respecto al reciclaje de componentes electrónicos que a pesar de ser baratos, hay muchos tirados por ahí, los que podríamos revivir y crear nuevas cosas útiles.
Nos leemos en algun tema de conversacion.
Saludos para todos y todas!


----------



## andesonandres (Abr 24, 2018)

Que tal amigos, buen foro, espero compartir ideas con ustedes, mas con los amantes del audio. Saludos.


----------



## jesus carrillo (Abr 24, 2018)

Darco dijo:


> Hola a todos desde Chile, me interesa mucho Compartir conocimientos de electrónica y telecomunicaciones.
> Y abrir espacios de conversacion respecto al reciclaje de componentes electrónicos que a pesar de ser baratos, hay muchos tirados por ahí, los que podríamos revivir y crear nuevas cosas útiles.
> Nos leemos en algun tema de conversacion.
> Saludos para todos y todas!




*Q*ue bueno ese pensar amigo,  as*í* se es grande*,* cr*é*eme que si.. comparto tu opin*ó*n saludos desde *V*enezuela




El_Tano_UY dijo:


> Hola Mi nombre es Eduardo Nassutti (40 años), vivo en Montevideo, Uruguay.   Soy Técnico Electricista y trabajo desde hace 20 años en el campo de la iluminación y los sistema de control.  La electrónica siempre me interesó, pero de forma autodidacta.  Llegué al foro buscando info para hacer una fuente de alimentación de Corriente Continua que lograra atenuar tiras de led.  Espero poder seguir aprendiendo en este ámbito y también aportar mi granito de arena en lo que pueda.  Saludos y estamos en contacto!



*B*uen d*i*a hermano*,* sigue as*í* , con ese deseo  , muy  importante es la electr*ó*nica con ellas hacemos maravillas... Saludos desde *V*enezuela



renostones dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy Arturo Godoy Stone desde Chile, Coyhaique, tengo 23 años, estudié electromecánica y ahora curso la carrera de Ingeniería Mecánica con mención en sistemas electrónicos. Desde hace tres años me dedico al DIY, partí con el mundo de los pedales de efectos para instrumentos musicales, fabricando las PCB, montando componentes, estética y demás. Estoy realmente interesado en compartir y disfrutar del aprender. Saludos a todos!




*M*uy bien amigo


----------



## Frankvirogo (Abr 24, 2018)

Hola, un gusto formar parte de esta comunidad, mi nombre es Franklin, venezolano, 47 años, 6 semestre de Ingenieria electronica, amante de las reparaciones en general e interesado en siempre aprender más..


----------



## Vidalber (Abr 24, 2018)

Buena tarde
Mi nombre es Carlos Bernal, aunque soy administrador de empresas, ingresé a su foro con el ánimo de obtener una información sobre electrónica
Agradezco su apoyo


----------



## Makersoft90 (Abr 24, 2018)

Que tal mi nombre es Gustavo estoy para series en lo que nos podamos ayudar


----------



## neill (Abr 25, 2018)

Gracias por tan maravillosa " FUENTE DE CONOCIMIENTO"


----------



## cvhp001 (Abr 25, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, soy de Orizaba  Veracruz México, espero aportar y compartir con ustedes, y que la llevemos bien. Saludos!!!


----------



## marzo8901 (Abr 25, 2018)

hola a todos, mi nombre es juan luis marzo escona soy cubano. estudie informatica y electronica este mundo me fascina, entre a este foro para expresar mi poca experiencia para todos aquellos que necesiten solucionar algo. sl2s


----------



## margarito (Abr 25, 2018)

bueno dias so de panama soy ingeniero en electronica me especializo mas en la braocast ingniering trabjo en varias radio emisoras y televisora


----------



## loaim (Abr 26, 2018)

Hola,

Se presenta un casi ignorante en el mundillo de todo lo que electrocuta. Casi por obligación me ha tocado aprender, lo justo para poder ir tirando, 4 cosas básicas para mi hobbie, el Radio Control de coches.

Espero poder aprender de todos los que estáis por aquí ayudando a la gente.


Muchas gracias


----------



## Hipolito (Abr 26, 2018)

Gracias Andres por dejarme entrar en el Foro, llevo mucho tiempo en hacer trabajos relacionados a la Electrónica pero siempre surgen diferentes problemas con los aparatos electrónicos.


----------



## Radio luse (Abr 26, 2018)

Hola a todos ,  somos un servicio tecnico del centro de Madrid . Estaremos encantados de contribuir en el foro y colaborar con sus miembros. Un saludo


----------



## danyr (Abr 26, 2018)

Buenas a todos, me presento aunque ya hace rato que doy vueltas por el foro, e incluso ya hice un par de preguntas hace tiempo, soy técnico eletrónico, trabajo en un laboratorio de electrónica, soy de la vieja escuela y por lo tanto mi lenguaje de programación es el soldador. MI hobby es la electrónica y los autos viejos, y si puedo combinarlos mucho mejor.


----------



## aknaton (Abr 26, 2018)

Hola soy Sebastian, me encanta la electrónica y voy aprendiendo de la experiencia de todos, espero ser de ayuda en lo que alcance mi conocimiento.


----------



## TEOFILO LEON (Abr 26, 2018)

Hola amigos la electrónica es un mundo fascinante donde cada día es un reto de aprendizaje entre frustraciones y alegrías eso es lo que la hace hermosa,  cada día se aprende al leer en este foro  y ver la forma espontanea de compartir donde prima el espíritu de servicio y apoyo  decidí integrarme con ustedes , con el deseo de seguir aprendiendo y a la vez tal vez encuentre una oportunidad de compartir algo de lo poquito que entiendo. y bueno aqui vamos para  adelante.


----------



## Alarecha (Abr 26, 2018)

Mi nombre es Alberto soy radioaficionado  me gusta aprender y compartir mis experiencias en electronica


----------



## Gabriel isotelli (Abr 27, 2018)

Hola muchísimas gracias aceptame!


----------



## lossless (Abr 27, 2018)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 27, 2018

Hola a todos, soy Fernando de Mendoza, Argentina. soy tecnico en electronica con dedicacion casi exclusiva a la informatica y el audio hifi. Me encantaria aprender y compartir conocimientos en esta apasionante actividad.
Saludos a todos los colegas


----------



## sadr94 (Abr 27, 2018)

Hola a todos, me gusta mucho la electrónica y con sed conocimiento, gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## mstr1987 (Abr 27, 2018)

Hola, buenas...Soy David, ingeniero Mecánico y ahora en el afán de aprender de manera autodidacta electrónica, espero un buen intercambio de experiencias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## oskaranibal (Abr 27, 2018)

Hola a todos, me llamo Oscar, tengo 63 jovenes años, me gusta la electronica la practico casi a diario, espero compartir con ustedes 
esta pasiòn.


----------



## MatiasPanaia (Abr 28, 2018)

Hola a todos,
Mi nombre es Matías Panaia, de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Soy técnico e Ingeniero en Electrónica, egresado de la Universidad Tecnológica Nacional (FRBA). Trabajo desde hace tiempo en sistemas de comunicaciones.
Saludos,


----------



## neo3k (Abr 28, 2018)

Hola!

Soy nuevo con esto de la electrónica. Reparo equipos sustituyendo piezas, pero poco más. Ahora quiero aprender más a fondo y espero que este foro sea de ayuda. Saludos!


----------



## fred antony (Abr 28, 2018)

Hola buenas noches!. Gracias por  dejarme participar en esta comunidad, soy un estudioso de la electronica , ademas de ser docente, estoy en disposicion de colaborar en lo que mis conocimientos tengan competencia


----------



## Andres de Sevilla (Abr 29, 2018)

Hola a todos:
Yo se lo justo de electrónica, pero me gusta meterme en todos los fregaos. Soy Técnico del automóvil desde pequeño y hace dos años en el mundo del camión.
Saludos desde Sevilla en España.


----------



## kimba (Abr 29, 2018)

Hola a todos. Soy Roberto Doria,electrotecnico pero con muchas ganas de expandir mis conocimientos en electronica, los que seguramente lograre,dado la gran experiemcia de  los que integran el foro.Desde ya muchas gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Guillelocal (Abr 30, 2018)

Hola a todos!
Mi nombre es Guillem, nacido.en Catalunya en el 74.
Estudié artes gràficas, luego programación y diseño web y actualmente trabajo de mecánico en una tienda de vehículos eléctricos.
Así que me tendreis que disculpar, pero mis conocimiento y por consecuencia mis aportaciones en electrónica van a ser escasos, mas bien estoy aquí para preguntar y aprender de sus conocimientos.
Soy una persona inquieta a la que le gusta hacer-se uno mismo las cosas, pero la electricidad y la electrónica representan obstáculos a veces insalvables para mis conocimientos.
Así que gracias de antemano y larga vida al estaño!


----------



## EL MENSAJERO (Abr 30, 2018)

Hola a todos. Espero que me ayudéis y espero poder ayudar a los compañeros de este gran foro de electrónica. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Loncon (Abr 30, 2018)

Lobregon dijo:


> Hola, mi nombre es Luis Obregón soy técnico electrónico y me apasiona le reparación de sistemas de audio, soy de Panamá y gracias por aceptarmr en su foro.


Hola quiero consultar sobre un equipo 3 en uno es un rising


----------



## LMP97 (May 1, 2018)

Hola, soy Luis Miguel. Soy un estudiante de ingeniería electrónica de algún un instituto de Tamaulipas, México.


----------



## ALEXIS71124 (May 1, 2018)

Gracia por esta oportunidad.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Sean Bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad ! ! !*​


----------



## chino09 (May 1, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Freddy, soy de Venezuela.....
Soy electrónico. pero me falta mucho por aprender y por éste medio se aprende mucho gracias a las personas que publican y comentan soluciones y proyectos de electrónica..


----------



## Emma_vsc (May 1, 2018)

Hola, son Emmanuel, un aficionado a la electrónica  y apasionado por las cosas hechas por mi.


----------



## antonio jaraba (May 1, 2018)

Hola, soy Antonio Jaraba, soy de Bosconia Cesar, Colombia, saludos.


----------



## lektroandroid (May 2, 2018)

Buenas tardes!! mi nombre es Javier Aranguren Olangua . electrónico superior titulado ,apasionado del audio y el mundo dj (con vinilo y mixer analógico),y de proyectos diversos de control electrónico. Un saludo atodo este foro


----------



## Edmundo (May 2, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Edmundo Caballero. Entiendo poco de electrónica pero me apasiona el tema, soy de México, tengo 60 años. Soy investigador y necesito entender como funciona la electrónica.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## m0rbid (May 2, 2018)

Buen día.


----------



## SantiG (May 2, 2018)

Hola Me llamo Santiago Garbi, soy electrisista y técnico en refrigeración.  Estoy estudiando electrónica y en ella he descubierto un mundo fasinante.
Soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina, tengo 47 años. 

Saludos cordiales


----------



## javiersm100 (May 3, 2018)

Hola buenas, me llamo Javier y no soy un experto ni mucho menos en electrónica y electricidad pero me gusta diseccionar aparatos y tratar de hacer que vuelvan a la vida. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Faxtor (May 3, 2018)

Hola muchachos, soy nuevo en este tema pero quiero aprender mucho de ustedes.


----------



## Julia (May 3, 2018)

Hola a todos muchas gracias por  aceptarme, mi nombre es julia soy de Bolivia, me apasiona la electronica.


----------



## walter.vaz (May 3, 2018)

Buen día, mi nombre es Walter Vazquez y soy de Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico. Soy Mecatronico y actualmente trabajo haciendo reparaciones de equipos electrónicos industriales asi como tambien en el area medica, espero poder ayudar y aportar mucho en este foro.


----------



## Natheshi (May 3, 2018)

Hola a todos,

Soy Oscar, conocido en el universo digital como Natheshi. Hice varios cursos de electrónica hace años pero nunca me puse a cacharrear y siempre lo he tenido pendiente y ahora me estoy poniendo a ello.

Así que espero aprender con ustedes, gracias.


----------



## Manuelad (May 3, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Manuel Abreu, soy un jubilado de 64 años. 
Vivo en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria (España)
 Hace como un año se estropeo el microondas de mi hijo, me puse a buscar información por aquí y por allí hasta que lo repare, siempre me he considerado un manitas y trato de arreglar todo lo que se me pone por delante, no todas las veces lo consigo, pero disfruto mucho intentándolo, desde que he conocido este mundo de la electrónica, me he enamorado de él y siento que me da vida, siempre estoy reparando algo e informándome.
No soy persona de estudios he estado trabajando desde los 13 años en un barco, luego me case vinieron los niños e hice de todo un poco hasta mi jubilación.
Me gusta que haya buena gente, que ayuda de corazón a los demás, y les doy las gracias de antemano a todos, si en algo puedo ser útil estaré encantado de compartir con ustedes, como se dice por aquí, (hay veces que sabe más el diablo por viejo que por diablo)  
Encontré este foro buscando ¿Cómo recargar una batería muerta? conseguí la respuesta y la repare, dos días más de vida, (para mí, ja ja ja)   
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2018)

Manuel , siéntete cómodo de recorrer el Foro que tiene mucha información. Bienvenido !


----------



## Eiserith (May 3, 2018)

Hola, soy Israel, soy estudiante de México no tengo bastante experiencia por lo que vengo más a aprender que a aportar.


----------



## TheScalibur (May 3, 2018)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es Brayant Contreras de Venezuela, acabo de iniciar acá ya que me interesa saber sobre la electrónica, tengo 15 años y tengo un problema con mi proyecto de 5to Año, he venido a pedir información y aplicarla en mis proyectos


----------



## juanlg30 (May 3, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Juan, soy de Maipu Mendoza y tengo 34 años y hace poco empecé con ésto espero poder lograr una buena union con cada integrante del grupo.


----------



## Elconde (May 3, 2018)

Hola me llamo Nicolás. Tengo 34 años y no se nada de electrónica. Me causa gran admiración la manera en la que comparten sus conocimientos con los demás. Espero aprender mucho de ustedes!


----------



## cosolag (May 4, 2018)

Gracias a todos por permitirme participar!


----------



## Enigmagic (May 4, 2018)

Saludos, me encuentro interesado como hobbie en la electrónica, deseo realizar algunos proyectos, me encanta el tema de Controladores de luz DMX e interfaces y veo que hay proyectos buenos, espero aportar lo poco o mucho que sé de diversos temas para enriquecimiento de todos.


----------



## Mantix-r (May 4, 2018)

Hola Amigos un Gran Saludo a todos los Colegas que compartimos Conocimiento en este foro


----------



## Percy (May 5, 2018)

Hola recién me estoy integrando a esta comunidad de foros de electrónica espero ayudar y que me ayuden saludos a todos .


----------



## copriman (May 5, 2018)

Buenos Dias, alegre por participar en este foro, soy de Lima Perú, dedicado a la electronica y el sofware, espero compartir conocimientos con todos. saludos.


----------



## Jorgebruve (May 6, 2018)

Hola mi Nombre es Jorge Bruve trabajo en electronica hace 30 años, soy de Chile donde cada dia quedamos menos reparadores ya que por el tema de las importaciones baratas la gente compra lo nuevo antes de reparar , asi y todo sobrevivimos abarcando mas campos donde sea necesario , tengo muy buenas experiencias con colegas de otros paises , son generosos en compartir sus conocimientos y experiencias  ,mas lamentablemente que algunos colegas chilenos , en fin saludos a los amantes de la electronica


----------



## tonycapr (May 6, 2018)

Hola, soy Patricio y los encontré en la web mientras buscaba circuitería diy, de fx de guitarra. Muchas gracias por estar y compartir, estoy armando las cajas para los pedales con rezagos. ya les compartiré la información. Gracias.


----------



## Adam1815 (May 6, 2018)

Buenas tarde compañeros. Mi ombre de usuario es: adam1815


----------



## jose121 (May 6, 2018)

Buenas noches a toda la comunidad. Mi nombre es José Quaglia, ya soy parte de la comunidad hace bastante tiempo, creo que 7 o 8 años, pero nunca me anime a escribir porque consideraba que mis conocimientos no eran los suficientes. Recorrí muchísimos post, y agradezco infinitamente a todos los que hacen que Foros de Electrónica sea una Excelente pagina para compartir esta pasión que nos une a todos que es la electrónica. Mi miedo siempre existió dado que veo gente que publica cosas increíbles, y siempre, siempre esta dispuesta a ayudar a los demás, pero con el tiempo entendí que si no aporto nada no sirve. Así que me decidí y bueno, aquí estoy, creo que un buen comienzo es presentarme.

En cuanto a mi, hace de los 10 años aprox. que estoy con la electrónica, fui reparador, hice mil y un proyectos, tanto personales como otros para satisfacer las necesidades del que se cruce conmigo, jaja. Actualmente estoy estudiando Ing. Electrónica, cursando el 5to Año en la Universidad Tecnológica Nacional, Facultad Regional Paraná, de Entre Ríos, Argentina.

Espero que pueda pronto publicar algunos de mis proyectos, para que las personas que necesiten o estén en lo mismo, puedan preguntar cosas o compartir conocimientos del tema.

Sin mas, gracias nuevamente a todos los del Foro por enseñarme y ayudarme durante años a comprender este maravilloso mundo. 

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Nautilus (May 7, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Angel Cuenca  y soy muy aficionado a hacerme las cosas por mi mismo, mas que nada, por la satisfacción de ver que funciona.
Llevo muchos años retirado de la electrónica. Poseo un equipo de Hi-Fi desde hace maas de 30 años construido a base de esquemas de Elector,
sin un solo problema. y ahora mis nietos quieren que les haga uno, pero me encuentro un tanto desfasado en conocimientos. Ademas soy Fotógrafo desde hace mas de 50 años.  En este momento me he encontrado entre las cosas que guardo desde hace tiempo, dos placas totalmente montadas de amplificador de audio basado en el TDA1514A que pertenecía a una revista de Resistor, la numero 110.  Si alguien hubiese esa revista le agradecería me pasase el articulo correspondiente a ese montaje.  Gracias.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 7, 2018

No me km portaria abonar algo por ese articulo tan antiguo.  Creo que es de los años 80/90 del siglo pasado.


----------



## DesertEagle88 (May 7, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Alex y llevo tiempo en el foro no me suelo conectar mucho. A lo que voy, la electrónica la tengo como hobby ya que no trabajo en ello. Me gusta experimentar con ella y a veces hago útiles para mi uso personal. No soy experto pero me intento defender en lo que pueda. Saludos!!


----------



## Juan48cito (May 7, 2018)

Muy buenos dias: Mi nombre es Juan soy tecnico electricista dedicado a la reparacion de electrodomesticos y con cierta experiencia en electronica. me incorporo al foro con la finalidad de compartir experiencias y hacer consultas.
Saludos


----------



## Guimel (May 7, 2018)

Saludos, me llamo Miguel y soy español. He trabajado en el campo de electronica digital profesionalmente y ahora, jubilado, vuelvo a mi hobby de electrónica en general, haciendo diabluras.


----------



## niconmn (May 7, 2018)

Buenas, hace años leo el Foro, y ahora me doy cuenta que no realice mi presentacion!
Mi nombre es Nicolas, vivo en Bs As, zona norte, estudie electronica en el secundario y ahora ingenieria electronica... espero recibirme!
Saludos


----------



## mmartins (May 8, 2018)

Hola chicos y chicas!! Mi nombre es Martin, tengo 38 años.
La electronica me gusto desde siempre aunque en un momento de mi vida me aleje un poco. Soy técnico electricista con orientación a electrónica industrial. Igualmente me gusta saber y aprender de todo, me considero un libro abierto, toda enseñanza que me puedan aportar la acepto y no me quedo con el conocimiento, con ésto que quiero decir, que si alguien me enseña algo y luego otro me plantea una duda, yo se la voy a trasmitir no como un mandato, sino como una satisfacción personal de poder ayudar como yo una vez la pedí.

Bueno, amigos, gracias por aceptarme en el Foro y espero compartir muchos conocimientos y experiencias!!


----------



## juliuss (May 8, 2018)

Mi nombre es Julio Vargas, soy de la ciudad de Mexico tengo 40 años y me gusta aprender a arreglar las cosas cotidianas del hogar.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Alexsys (May 8, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Alexis Bohorquez , de Salamanca (Colombia). Soy una persona interesada y cada día mas apasionada por la automatización Industrial y la Electrónica. Espero cada día sumar mas conocimientos y poder aportar y recibir ayuda por parte de éste portal o Foro.


----------



## Nic1970 (May 9, 2018)

Hola me llamo Nicacio, soy de México y estoy iniciando estudios sobre la electrónica por mi cuenta, es decir soy autodidacta y creo que el inscribirme en este foro me ayudará mucho . Gracias por su apoyo .


----------



## Ibrahim 76 (May 9, 2018)

Buen día , soy Ibrahim desde el partido de la Matanza , pcia de Buenos Aires- Argentina, soy radio aficionado y electromecánico , me gusta aprender y llevar a la práctica las cosas que me ayuden a mejorar mi estación de radio , saludos.


----------



## valentin09 (May 9, 2018)

Mi nombre es Gastón, soy ingeniero en electrónica, vivo en Capital Federal, y disfruto mucho del buen audio, la buena calidad de sonido, y este camino me ha llevado a escuchar en diferentes casas especializadas tanto parlantes como amplificadores, creo que es la forma de poder identificar esos detalles que cada marca posee. 
Asimismo, trato de escuchar música en calidad FLAC como mínimo, vista la capacidad actualmente de los discos rígidos, no me molestan archivos de 20Mb o mas para una sola canción. He aprendido que el buen sonido se logra eligiendo componentes de alta calidad y siempre trato de mejorar y aprender sobre el tema.
Ademas me interesan mucho los temas relacionados a robótica con integración en inteligencia artificial. Saludos


----------



## Aru123 (May 9, 2018)

Hola me Yamo Ariel soy de lujan y la verdad no sé casi nada de electrónica si me interesa me gusta casi siempre estoy tratando de arreglar las cosas tengo 26 años y hace MUI poco tiempo empese a comprender de que se trata no tuve la oportunidad de estudiar pero por medio de estos voy tratando de entender un poco más cada vez talvez no aporte mucho es más casi nada lo que si MUI seguro los voy a estar yenando de preguntas jajajaja un saludo para todos


----------



## luispa1 (May 9, 2018)

Me llamo Luis, tengo 59 años y soy profesor de Química. Si estoy en el foro es porque me gusta aprender sobre todo de lo que conozco menos y disfruto diseñando dispositivos aplicados al campo de la Física y Química tanto mecánicos como electromecánicos, lo cuales me gusta controlar mediante  PICs; si bien no le hago feos ni a los Arduinos ni a los ESP8266 en los que me estoy iniciando.


----------



## MVasco (May 10, 2018)

Buenas tardes. He llegado a vuestro foro porque soy aficionado a la electrónica, pero sin conocimientos técnicos, y necesito ayuda para algunos proyectos. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Sanmanges (May 10, 2018)

Hola me llamo Pablo y me dedico a la electricidad de industria y vivienda .Me registro haber si me podéis echar una mano con un lavavajillas,yo os intentaré ayudarte en lo posible así que gracias a todos que leáis el post que escribiré a continuación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## delagrafic (May 11, 2018)

Buenos días, encantado de ayudar en todo lo que pueda.
Soy bastante manitas y también suelo necesitar ayuda ya que me gusta intentarlo todo.
un saludo a todos


----------



## patulekos (May 11, 2018)

Hola a todos y todas, me llamo Manuel y nuevo en este mundo de la electrónica que me esta apasionando por momentos, por ahora no puedo aportar nada salvo mi curiosidad y ganas de aprender. Un saludo.


----------



## Nietodom (May 11, 2018)

Hola.soy Rafa y nuevo en este mundillo . No sé si estoy haciendo la presentación de forma correcta , sino es así pido disculpas


----------



## JL.automatic (May 11, 2018)

Muchas gracias por darme la bienvenida al Foros de Electrónica. Soy estudiante de 4to año de Ingeniería Automática (Control+Electrónica+Programación), espero compartir ideas con ustedes y sobre todo aprender mucho de la electrónica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## yumar2537 (May 11, 2018)

Soy un aficionado a la electrónica, aprendí a reparar las conectas de sonido y por medio que aprendí sin hacer ningún curso y eso me llevó a ir a una academia de electrónica en la cual me especialicé en el servicio técnico de celulares, ahora me llama la atencion de repara las máquinas que se usan para repararlo, de echo ya he reparado unas y me fascina la electrónica, es tanto que hace que mi familia me dice que voy a parar a loco por tantos diagramas que me pongo  a estudiar


----------



## ElektroQuark (May 12, 2018)

Hola.
Un nuevo miembro por aquí.
Suelo pasar a leer, pero ya es hora de que participe.
¡Nos leemos!


----------



## gilberto1537 (May 12, 2018)

Mi nombre es Gilberto Flores C. Por desempleo laboral tuve que estudiar una carrera técnica y la electronica fui la que elige y estoy a gusto, vivo en la ciudad de Tacna en 
Perú.


----------



## Flanagan (May 12, 2018)

Hola, soy nuevo por aquí, espero poder aportar algo al foro.

Un saludo.


----------



## aleielpo (May 12, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Alejandro de Argentina. Soy aficionado a la electrónica y este foro me pareció muy enriquecedor para mí. Espero que si mi escaso conocimiento sirve de ayuda la haré llegar. Saludos.


----------



## cesarhumbertovargasmina (May 12, 2018)

Soy cesar Humberto apasionado de la electrónica


----------



## RogerAntonio (May 12, 2018)

Saludos, Roger Hurtado Arias 45, Boliviano,  de Santa cruz de la Sierra, deje buenos años ésto que me apasiona, el audio, soy técnico electrónico, aficionado a todo lo que son amplificadores de audio y cajas acusticas, espero poder compartir mis dudas y consultas, todo lo que pude aprender sobre este maravilloso tema se los pongo a disposición.


----------



## msc_ve (May 12, 2018)

¡HOLA! Mi nombre es Erick de Aragua, Venezuela actualmente trabajando como técnico de teléfonos celulares, aprendiendo cada día de electrónica smd y digital, estudié ingeniería de sistemas donde pude conocer la electrónica básica de los equipos que hoy usamos todos los días, con ese conocimiento la ansias de aprender más me llevo a realizar cursos de programación y luego de reparación de teléfonos celulares donde también con lo aprendido y la experiencia he ampliado mi cartera de trabajos a fuentes de poder y algunos equipos electrónicos. 

Así que espero ser de ayuda para algunos y aprender bastante de cada uno de los integrantes de este foro. 


Saludos...


----------



## rembert (May 13, 2018)

Hola; mi nombre es Rembert . Soy de el Salvador me encanta la electronica y gracias a la buena voluntad
de los expertos en ayudar a preparar mas a las personas en esta bonita profesión, me siento orgulloso de todo el personal que hicieron posible éste Foro que con mucho profesionalismo esparcen su conocimiento a quienes nos sentimos ansiosos en este aprendizaje.
Gracias a todos ...


----------



## Javier Gimeno (May 13, 2018)

Buenos dias soy Javier Gimeno Ingeniero electrónico, y andaba buscando por la web librerías de componentes, de todas formas si puedo ayudar en algo a los componentes el foro sera todo un placer. Gracias.


----------



## ags1966 (May 13, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Ángel soy mas eléctrico que electrónico y espero colaborar de alguna manera.


----------



## Gabo24 (May 14, 2018)

Hola buen dia, soy Gabriel Santiago acabo de entrar a a una ing. en tecnologías de sistemas, soy mexicano.


----------



## xymos (May 14, 2018)

Hola soy nuevo por aqui y me gusta lo que veo jeje


----------



## RDG71 (May 14, 2018)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Ramon.


----------



## yeison1978 (May 14, 2018)

Hola, gracias Foro por ayudarme a solucionar muchas cosas en ésta área.


----------



## jesus rodriguez (May 14, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jesus, no soy especialista pero me gusta la electrónica, voy a hacer muchas preguntas supongo, ing. civil, a sus servicios.


----------



## romcero (May 14, 2018)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


 
Mucho gusto, gracias por permitirme ser parte del grupo, saludos y gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Gaschander (May 15, 2018)

Hello!
Soy Gabriel, el pelado!
Técnico electrónico, sobre todo me meto en cosas prácticas y bricolajes para mi casa.

Ahora que laburo con motores, me estoy metiendo un poco mas en profundidad, y tratando de sacar provecho en cosas prácticas.
Un saludo!


----------



## Kascante (May 15, 2018)

Hola, soy David necesito ayuda con unos circuitos


----------



## edgaralex.6512 (May 16, 2018)

Mi nombre es Edgar Bolivar y soy aficionado y practicante de la electronica. Me he unido a este foro con la intencion de seguir aprendiendo de las personas que se manejan en este entorno tan amplio como lo es la Electronica. De antemano muchas gracias por permitirme ser parte de este foro


----------



## juvenal ramos (May 17, 2018)

Saludos.

Apreciados todos, gusto y agradecido de la oportunidad de permitirme ingresar y formar parte del presente Foro; Respecto a mí. Soy ya un sr. de 50 años, con cara de niño.  siempre me ha llamado la atención como funciona cada dispositivo que contienen los diversos aparatos y equipos electrónicos y electromecanicos, es por ello que me interesó pedirle mi ingreso a éste foro. quiero ver sus experiencias, sus anécdotas, sus problemas; soy tecnico en electronica en general sin ninguna experiencia, porqué nunca la he aplicado. pero quiero reactivarme y en ello ando.

Atte,

Un Amigo.


----------



## ignacio (May 17, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Ignacio,  soy de Bolivia. Apasionado por la electrónica, un gusto a saludos a todos.


----------



## wilo9091 (May 17, 2018)

Mi nombre es Wilson Santos


----------



## RESIDENTCL (May 17, 2018)

Hola, buenas, mi nombre es Claudio Marin (residentcl) mi chapa ...llevo mas de 30 años en el mundo de la electrónica , espero compartir muchos de mis conocimientos y experiencias con ustedes. Saludos y que tengan un gran día.


----------



## Ya-akov (May 18, 2018)

Hola.
Mi nombre es Diego, soy un aficionado de la electrónica. Me uní a este foro con la intención de aprender más sobre este maravilloso campo que es la electrónica. Gracias de antemano por toda la info que hay disponible.


----------



## juan8918 (May 19, 2018)

Me presento.
Mi nombre es Juan tengo 17 años y estoy estudiando el área de Mecatronica(México), me apasiona mucho la electronica y apenas encontré este foro para electrónica, y me da gusto pertenecer.


----------



## elterne (May 19, 2018)

Buen día. Soy de la provincia de San Luis (Argentina). Me empecé a interesar mas en la electrónica ya de grande. Soy muy novato en el tema. Trato siempre de aprender un poco. Desde ya agradezco la ayuda que prestan. 
Saludos a todos


----------



## FaderEmiliano (May 19, 2018)

Saludos, mi nombre es Emiliano Fader, tengo 22 años al día de la fecha, soy de Mendoza, Argentina, soy técnico electromecánico, pero estoy estudiando la carrera de electricidad y sistemas de control industriales en un terciario de mi provincia, me dedico al bobinado, reparación y mantenimiento de motores eléctricos, me interesa aprender mucho sobre electronica, actualmente estoy investigando sobre electro medicina, particularmente magnetoterapia, me registre en este foro para ver si consigo diagramas de circuitos para fabricar estás máquinas, por lo que espero me puedan brindar de su ayuda.

Para cualquier cosa que pueda aportar con mis conocimientos den por hecho que voy a participar.

Finalmente doy gracias por este espacio y espero cumplir con mis espectadoras y poder colaborar con los demás miembros.


----------



## pipopipo (May 19, 2018)

Gracias por dejarme ser parte de algo que tengo en mi sangre  . me llamo Ruben y tengo 61 años soy electromecanico un abrazo


----------



## isidrolo (May 19, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Isidro y aunque me encanta todo lo relacionado con la electrónica no tengo npi. Me gusta mucho aprender cosas y tratare de hacerlo aquí...

Un saludo


----------



## yonathannaranjo1984 (May 19, 2018)

Buenas tardes a todos, estoy muy contento de pertenecer a éste grupo y poder colaborar en aportes importantes.


----------



## maurovaradero (May 19, 2018)

Hola a todos de Italia, mi nombre es Mauro, tengo 47 años, soy un técnico en electrónica industrial y este foro es muy interesante


----------



## 24HTDE (May 19, 2018)

Hola a tod@s mi nombre es antonio,soy tecnico en electronica y electricista,aunque actualmente me dedico casi en exclusiva a la reparacion  de electrodomesticos.Hace ya tiempo creee un canal en youtube de tutoriales de reparacion con la intencion de  repartir conocimientos y experiencia propias con todo el mundo ya que a mi me ha servido de gran ayuda el ver  tutoriales de otros canales para resolver dudas y aprender cosas nuevas tambien,bueno intentare colaborar en lo que pueda en este foro al igual que espero aprender tambien de vosotros,quien quiera pasarse por mi canal aqui dejo el link:Servicio tecnico 24hTodoelectric


----------



## vitikombo (May 19, 2018)

Mi Nombre es Victor Martigian. Argentino residente en Venezuela. TSU en Informática. Amplia experiencia en Servidores e infraestructura.


----------



## atilio (May 20, 2018)

Hola que tal, saludos a todos soy Rogelio de Venezuela, comparto una misma pasión como todos ustedes, estudiante de electrónica me gusta enseñar y aprender fino, que nos podamos relacionar atraves de éste medio y asi compartir ideas y proyectos que nos ayuden a perfeccionar nuestra carrera.


----------



## halo812 (May 20, 2018)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Hector soy de Argentina , me gusta mucho la electronica y . Estoy estudiando un terciario en Automatización y Robótica  y soy Electrotécnico con orientación en electrónica industrial .
Ya me habían recomendado el foro  para consltas y aprender con la colaboración o visualización de lo que están haciendo o hicieron otros usuarios .


----------



## YaELBoY (May 20, 2018)

Mi nombre es Yael Vásquez, soy de México, del estado de Veracruz. Estudio Ingeniería Electrónica, estoy cursando el 4to semestre actualmente. Me encanta todo lo relacionado con la tecnología, electrónica, computación, etc...
Espero poder apoyarlos en algún momento en este foro, y al mismo tiempo muchas gracias por sus colaboraciones en lo que yo requiera.


----------



## mikell (May 20, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Miguel, saludos a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## luis120998 (May 20, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Luis y soy estudiante de mecatronica de la UT de Reynosa. Soy nuevo en esto de los foros y espero aprender a usarlos rapido y sacarles provecho. Llegue aqui porque los temas que se tratan son de mi interes debido a que desde muy chico me ha apasionado la electrónica.
Tratare de apoyar en los temas de los que tengo un poco de dominio para hacer que esta comunidad siga creciendo.
Gracias por su atención.


----------



## maruct (May 21, 2018)

Hola amigos del foro. Me llamo Miguel y soy jubilado docente técnico. Me dedico a romper, jaja equipos de radio de FM y en algunos momentos incursionó en cualquier cosa de electrónica que me llame la atención y me desafíe. No tengo mucho tiempo para dedicarme a los chats ya que compromisos familiares me absorben mucho tiempo pero si puedo ayudar en algo lo haré con gusto.


----------



## BETHO81 (May 21, 2018)

Cordial saludo....mi nombre es Edilberto Totena, aprendiz  de Electricidad Industrial, primer trimestre en el sena...deseo aprenderé de todos ustedes.


----------



## tronikc (May 21, 2018)

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Ivan mancilla (May 21, 2018)

Hola, buenas, mi nombre es Ivan Mancilla, vivo en Santiago de Chile. Me gusta desde siempre la electrónica en general. Tengo un servicio técnico que se dedica a la reparación de audífonos para reproducción musical, también hacemos mejoras y modificaciones para éstos.

Cualquier ayuda desde mi área lo haré con gusto, espero me ayuden con los temas que no manejo y que se tendré que solicitar ayuda.

Saludos y gracias por permitirme estar aquí.


----------



## peterxaco (May 22, 2018)

Buen día amigos, soy nuevo en este foro y espero poder colaborar con uds y de igual forma que me colaboren.

Saludos


----------



## raudelroque (May 22, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy dueño de un taller de reparaciones de micro-electrónico, celulares, tablets y otros. Me apasiona el mundo de la electrónica, espero poder contribuir al crecimiento del Foro. Así como compartir con la comunidad las soluciones que entre todos vamos desarrollando. Un fraternal saludos desde Cuba.


----------



## jfjhedia (May 23, 2018)

Hola buenas tardes amigos. Me presento me llamo José Francisco soy de Málaga España, vivo actualmente  aquí donde nací, empece en el 76 como técnico de radar ASR5 TPX42 y OD58T, trabajando para la Navegación Aérea hasta la fecha, que he pasado por algunos departamentos pero siempre en el mantenimiento de equipos electrónicos


----------



## bullit (May 23, 2018)

Holaaaaaaaaaa,...a todos, soy un aficionado,.que a los 60 y pico,.ya sin trabajo me dedico a estudiar y hacer todo lo que no pude hacer por trabajar.
Asi que ahora aprobecho todo el tiempo en buscar, estudiar y realizar todo lo que me gusta, en electronica, electricidad,.carpinteria y pintura.
Saludos a todos,.un abrazo


----------



## Nestorin (May 23, 2018)

Hola a tod@s, mi nombre es Nestor, soy Ingeniero en Instrumentación, tengo 29 años y  me especializo en PLC's pero siempre he tenido cierto interes en los microcontroladores y la electrónica, me gustaria afianzar mas esos conocimientos ya que quiero desarrollar ciertos proyectos como hobby. Saludos!!!


----------



## victor hugo (May 23, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Víctor Hugo Benítez de San Vicente Provincia de Misiones, tengo conocimientos básicos en rf y electrónica, pretendo sumarme y sumar conocimientos, tengo dos canales de televisión de aire, canal 6 vhf y 40uhf, además de una estación de radio fm, en lo que pueda ser útil en cuanto a los temas que tenga conocimiento no tengo problemas en aportar lo que esté a mi alcance


----------



## Miguelo (May 23, 2018)

Hola buenas noches mi nombre es miguel vivo  en moreno tengo un problema compre un compresor 50 niwa garabtia 6meses lo prendi 2 veces para inflar la moto. Ahora lo fui a prender y hace ruido como que esta trabado gira dos vueltas para gira dos vueltas mas para y no arranca salta el fusible que tiene y no arranca ahora ya son 9 meses que lo compre o sea perdi la garantia y ensima me quede sin laburo asi que no puedo gastar mucho si me pueden ayudar alguna idea que puede tener


----------



## ipadro (May 23, 2018)

Hola amigos del foro, les escribe Israel Padrón desde Venezuela.
Yo también soy un apasionado de la electrónica y la uso para realizar reparaciones menores a equipos de mis amigos, familiares y los de mi casa.
Cuando me convierta en un experto espero colaborar con la comunidad ayudándoles a resolver sus inquietudes.
Y gracias por permitirme estar con Uds. 

Israel


----------



## aguila888888 (May 24, 2018)

Hola , mi nombre es Carlos Manuel , soy de Sevilla y aunque tengo pocos conocimientos de electrónica , sigo sitios que se hable de ella ya que me gusta hacer cositas.
Saludos comunidad.


----------



## pikachu68 (May 24, 2018)

Hola, soy Guillermo Servidio, tecnico en electronica y despues de muchos años de dejar de lado lo que siempre me gusto, quiero tratar de retomar este tema tan maravilloso que nunca deja de crecer y asombrar. Gracias por permitirme ser parte de ustedes.


----------



## NELSONOMASTER (May 24, 2018)

Saludo cordial para todos los integrantes del foro. Mi nombre es Nelson González Paredes, soy Colombiano y vivo en San Gil Santander Colombia. Desde muy jovencito ( 14 años) empecé a estudiar electrónica y la convertí en mi profesión, ahora tengo 56 y continúo trabajando en diseño, construcción y montaje de circuitos electrónicos, en particular en el área de equipos biomédicos. A todos un abrazo grande.


----------



## vorrtexrall (May 24, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Daniel Roa .. Soy Ing em Informatica y Técnico en electronica...actualmente, reparo celulares y computadores.


Saludos...desde Chole


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## hjbidinost1 (May 24, 2018)

Me presento como absolutamente nuevo, no soy técnico. Soy profesional en otro campo de la ingeniería. 
Y utilizo algunos circuitos electrónicos para comandar ciertos aparatos que comercializamos para nuestra especialidad o para las cosas que hacemos en nuestro taller.
Estoy acá para aprender.


----------



## maruct (May 24, 2018)

Hola amigos del foro. Ya ingresé a el foro con un mensaje de presentacion, no se si estoy metiendo la pata en reiterar el mismo ya que me apareció otro mail del coordinador del foro Andrés Cuenca. Bueno perdón si meto la pata pero me cuesta mucho tomar experiencia dinámica en la participación de estos medios. Bueno, en el mensaje anterior no me identifique por lo tanto le digo que me llamo Miguel Ángel Reinero . Soy jubilado docente de escuela técnica. Soy de Villa Mercedes San Luis y les pido disculpas si no respondo los chats o mail ya que no siempre ingreso sistemáticamente al estos medios. De todas maneras nuevamente les doy gracias a todos y en cuanto pueda ayudarlos en algo así será. Abrazos a todos. Atte Miguel.


----------



## marianor (May 24, 2018)

Hola a todos, les doy las gracias por dejarme pertenecer a esta comunidad. Mi nombre es Mariano, soy de México y me estoy adentrando en el mundo de las alarmas inalambricas. gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2018)

maruct dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro. Ya ingresé a el foro con un mensaje de presentacion, no se si estoy metiendo la pata en reiterar el mismo ya que me apareció otro mail del coordinador del foro Andrés Cuenca. Bueno perdón si meto la pata pero me cuesta mucho tomar experiencia dinámica en la participación de estos medios. Bueno, en el mensaje anterior no me identifique por lo tanto le digo que me llamo Miguel Ángel Reinero . Soy jubilado docente de escuela técnica. Soy de Villa Mercedes San Luis y les pido disculpas si no respondo los chats o mail ya que no siempre ingreso sistemáticamente al estos medios. De todas maneras nuevamente les doy gracias a todos y en cuanto pueda ayudarlos en algo así será. Abrazos a todos. Atte Miguel.


 
Con una presentación es suficiente  ,  ésta va camino a moderación 

Pero todo bien , sabemos de ese mensaje diabólico


----------



## cardenales1 (May 25, 2018)

Hola amigos soy Jesus, trabajo con todo lo relacionado con electricidad automotriz y electrónica especialista en carros de bomberos y ambulancias, no duden en preguntar cualquier problema en módulos de luces barras de luces tanto de halogeno o led.


----------



## rexniram (May 25, 2018)

Hola a todos.


----------



## lomdwrrrt2013 (May 25, 2018)

Me llamo  Ignacio ,  me gusta la electrónica desde los 14 años  , y me  apasioné por los amplificadores.


----------



## maxicaniulef (May 25, 2018)

Hola chicos, me llamo Maximiliano Cañulef de Bahia Blanca en la provincia de Buenos Aires , estudié electrónica y me fascina pero bueno por problemas de materia me dediqué a otra cosa que igual no me olvido las materias adeudadas jajaj. 

En mis tiempo libre me dedico a reparar cosas mias que he roto pero bueno algunas andan y otras explotan como sapo XD. Estoy en este Foro desde el 2011 creo... y me gusta mucho porque hay cosas que me sirve para solucionarlas aprender en todo momento y sobre todo lo mejor me hace competir conmigo mismo. Gracias por aceptarme, les dejo un abrazo y saludos desde ya.


----------



## maruct (May 25, 2018)

Hola a los recién llegados. Un abrazo


----------



## JavierCZ (May 26, 2018)

Mi nombre es Javier Caldera Zesati, soy de Chihuahua, México. Soy un aficionado en la electronica pero es algo que me apasiona e intento aprender cada vez mas acerca de esta fascinante ciencia. Estoy aquí para poder seguir aprendiendo, para ayudar, para compartir ideas, proyectos y por que no, una que otra experiencia.


----------



## jolito88 (May 26, 2018)

Hola , soy Jolo. Saludos.


----------



## femama (May 26, 2018)

Soy Martín Maglio.
Vivo en San Nicolás.
Trabajé como disc-jockey entre 1973 y 1995, de esos que hacían las cosas como se podía, ja, ja, ja...
Soy docente ya jubilado.


----------



## JCV_Mad (May 26, 2018)

Saludos. Mi nombre es Juan Carlos y soy un aficionado a la electrónica. Y, aunque comencé por necesidad, cada día me entusiasma más.
Espero compartir mis experiencias con vosotros y, como no, seguir aprediendo con este magnífico Foro. 

Saludos afectuosos.


----------



## Guille1122 (May 26, 2018)

Muy buen día mi nombre es Guillermo estoy interesado en amplificadores y pre amplificadores para bajo, muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## shadow2587 (May 27, 2018)

Hola, espero y agradezco existan foros como éstos para nosotros que estudiamos electrónica y buscamos resolver dudas, apender y ayudar con conocimientos propios.

Espero podamos llevarnos bien y ojalá no se me olvide la contraseña o entre en "hiatus" por x o y razón. Mientras eso no pase estoy agradecido con sus aportes y apoyo.


----------



## EdwinEuclides (May 27, 2018)

Mi nombre es Edwin, soy de Resistencia, provincia del Chaco de Argentina. Estoy empezando con Arduino, no tengo conocimientos de electrónica y esto me genera muchas dificultades para entender algunas de las cosas que intento hacer, guiándome de videos que encuentro en internet.
Saludos para todos.


----------



## kone503 (May 27, 2018)

HOLA. tengan buen dia, Soy Denis me gusta la electronica y me gustaria aprender. De antemano agradesco su ayuda Que Dios les bendiga a todos.


----------



## Menga (May 27, 2018)

Hola, soy Menga, de Argentina. Soy tecnico en electronica y me interesa el audio mas que nada. Ahora estoy experimentando con construccion de microfonos.

Un saludo!


----------



## julio santoro (May 27, 2018)

Que tal!!! Soy psicólogo. Aunque no tenga nada que ver me gusta mucho el audio. principalmente audio vintage.  Entrar en el foro me permite aprender mucho mas. saludos


----------



## verdeazulado (May 27, 2018)

Hola, hace unos meses empece a conocer y utilizar las maquinas electronicas de soldar, llamadas inverter y esta mezcla con la electronica ha sido muy beneficiosa para este campo tan amplio, que abarca desde la industria y manufacturas de todo tipo, la construccion , el arte , etc.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Pototo (May 28, 2018)

Me llamo José María Gil y he puesto para identificarme el nombre de mi perro.
Saludos a todas personas del foro.
José Mª


----------



## Mameca (May 28, 2018)

Hola me llamo Manolo, tengo 68 años, desde hace un par de años me he aficionado a la electrónica y estoy poco a poco, intentando montar un marcador, para el juego de petanca pues también soy aficionado a ella.
Hace tiempo que encontre este foro, y me fue de mucha ayuda sus comentarios y consejos y espero aprender mucho mas.
¡¡Gracias


----------



## willybenavente (May 28, 2018)

Hola soy Willy, un gran aficionado a la electrónica, y con muchas ganas de aprender mucho mas..


----------



## Diomy Belisario (May 28, 2018)

Mi nombre es Diomy Belisario, soy técnico electrónico,tengo mas de 30 años en el ramo de audio y vídeo, actual mente  me dedico a la fabricación de detectores de metales en venezuela, mi pasión es buscar tesoros y artillería antigua.


----------



## jhonatanbel (May 28, 2018)

Hola a todos , soy Jhonatan, tengo 39 años y soy aficionado de la electrónica, deseo aprende como funciona desde lo básico , gracias por sus aportes y deseos de ayudarnos.


----------



## ugalde (May 29, 2018)

Hola, soy Pedro de Salas Asturias, aficionado a la electrónica, estoy desarrollando proyectos con arduino, ahora estoy con el cambio electronico para mi bici.


----------



## cssebas (May 29, 2018)

Hola, buenas tardes, mi nombre es Sebastián y tengo 37 años.  Soy de zona oeste del Gran Buenos Aires (Hurlingham para ser mas especifico). Trabajo de jefe de taller en un concesionario de autos de una marca japonesa. Siempre me gusto la parte de audio (soy bastante novato en la construcción y diseño).
Llegue a este foro gracias a un proyecto que estoy iniciando (de la construcción de unos bafles) y recomendado por una persona de un grupo de audio de Facebook fui a caer aquí.
Por lo que pude ver hay gente que sabe muchísimo y que están predispuestos a dar una mano y transmitir parte de sus conocimientos de una forma desinteresada (seguro después nos piden la transferencia por CBU jeje)
Bueno, les mando un saludo a todos!.


----------



## EArgoty (May 29, 2018)

Hola, soy nuevo aqui, espero encontrar proyectos interesantes en los que pueda aprender mas de electronica


----------



## chay9000 (May 29, 2018)

Gracias por estos espacios donde uno puede informase acerca de lo mas nuevo en electronica


----------



## Zedder (May 29, 2018)

Buen Día! Mi nombre es Andrey Patiño, soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electromecánica, aunque mi carrera no abarca tanto de la electrónica como quisiera me fascinaría conocer más acerca de este tema, esto para enfocarme cada vez más de ser posible, Saludos!


----------



## marlen (May 29, 2018)

Hola
Mi nombre es Marlen y estudio ingeniería mecatronica actualmente estoy en 5 cuatrimestre. 
buscando información para un trabajo de una materia encontré este foro, espero y tambien pueda ayudar en un momento que sea necesario.


----------



## juanaranguiz (May 29, 2018)

Excelente página para compartir experiencias en electrónica, soy de Chile region de Valparaiso, mi experiencia es en circuitos de audio y electrónica en equipos vintage. saludos.


----------



## Leonardo_shadow (May 30, 2018)

Buen día.

       Me llamo Leonardo soy de México, me gusta la electrónica aunque no sea en lo que trabajo (soy principiante), espero que en este foro pueda obtener mas conocimientos.

Saludos.


----------



## ricardo magno (May 30, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Ricardo tengo 62 años y me gusta la electrónica y trabajo reparando tv y otros equipos mas de audio y video. Me gusta construir proyectos de toda clase y quisiera cambiar información con todos ustedes y quisiera aprender de ustedes que seguramente estan mucho mas actualizados que yo.
saludos


----------



## gatonpeludo (May 30, 2018)

Saludándoles Mauricio de El Salvador


----------



## Canales1960 (May 30, 2018)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Juan Canales tecnico en electronica ya con varios años dedicado en este amplio ramo de la electronica.


----------



## facuSV (May 30, 2018)

Soy Facundo Gabriel Sosa, vivo en Salta Capital, me encanta la electrónica y me parece genial este foro, ayudare en lo pueda.
Un gusto Saludarlos!!


----------



## paton (May 30, 2018)

Hola, soy Paton espero poder servirles y servirme de los conocimientos mutuos


----------



## Canales1960 (May 30, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Juan Canales, es grato para mi poder formar parte en este sitio para poder aportar algunas experiencias y conocimientos adquiridos durante varios años dedicado en la reparacion electronica y al mismo tiempo tambien ser instruido con sus aportes tecnicos. Desde ya muchas gracias por permitirme estar en este foro


----------



## oscar serna (May 30, 2018)

Hola, soy Oscar y me es grato formar parte de esta comunidad


----------



## limitless (May 31, 2018)

Hola soy Alexey de Cuba y soy ingeniero en automatización. Me gusta mucho la electrónica y estoy siempre deseoso de aprender y ayudar. Saludos a todos!!!!


----------



## yusecc (May 31, 2018)

Hola. 
Mi nombre es Yuse y llevo 40 años reparando instrumentación de auto y moto. 
Si alguien tiene un problema con su cuadro de instrumentos, quizás pueda serle de ayuda.
Todo lo que sé de electrónica lo tuve que ir aprendiendo solo, fué un aprendizaje autodidacta, por lo que se me escapan algunas cosas.
Espero resolver alguna duda en este foro.

 Saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## ovaminino (May 31, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Osvaldo, soy de Argentina, me encanta la electrónica,  es un hobbie, me gusta investigar y con lo poco que se,voy a colaborar en  dudas sobre reparaciones, me parece una buena idea la visión de esta página, espero ser de utilidad, abrazos a todos


----------



## antoniohdez (May 31, 2018)

Antonio Hernandez, estudiante de ingenieria en comunicaciones y electronica


----------



## omitar59 (May 31, 2018)

Mi nombre es Ulises Dioses Navarrete, 58 años, Peruano, practico mucho  la electrónica.  soy técnico electrónico me gusta realizar muchos circuitos electrónicos,y deseo participar en esta pagina.

Saludos 

Atentamente
 Ulises Dioses Navarrete


----------



## danielmaster (Jun 1, 2018)

Mi nombre es Daniel Arcaro, tengo 71 años. Estudié electrónica en la escuela secundaria. Por supuesto nada tiene que ver con la electrónica actual. Estoy maravillado, como lo estaría un niño, con la tecnología digital. Por eso ingresé a la comunidad. Para aprender, curiosear los proyectos e inquietudes de los miembros y si pudiera hacer algún aporte. Nada me gustaría mas. Desde ya mi agradecimiento por anticipado y un abrazo fraternal a todos.


----------



## Elvis arevalo (Jun 1, 2018)

Mo nombre es Elvis Arevalo tengo 59 años, me gusta la electronica, la mecanica, la refrigeracion y por supuesto l


----------



## Carlos Guasch (Jun 2, 2018)

Es mi primera visita al foro y como el Sr. Cuenca tengo intereses de igual índole en la Electrónica. Veremos como continuamos y qué podriamos aportar.
Un fraternal Saludo
Ing. Carlos Guasch


----------



## Tulio3068 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hola buenas tardes
Mi nombre Tulio Macea de Colombia soy técnico en electrónica automotriz espero colaborar con todos ustedes y compartir esperincias


----------



## Pablo A. (Jun 2, 2018)

Hola buenas noches con todos mi nombre es Pablo Atiencia, tengo 53 años por circunstancias de la vida tuve que salir de Ecuador y venirme a España , tengo conocimientos básico de electrónica quisiera aprender más.


----------



## Robin_Hertz (Jun 3, 2018)

Hola, Buenas tardes
Me llamó Robinson Cala tengo 17 años soy estudiante de electrónica y me apasiona mucho saber 
me incorporó al grupo porque necesito ayuda con respecto a mis proyectos e ideas.
también así como ayudar al que lo necesite y yo 
pueda brindar ayuda


----------



## ant0ni00 (Jun 3, 2018)

Qué tal soy Antonio, tengo 25 años y me gusta la electrónica, soy de México y encontré el foro buscando cómo hacer circuitos para guitarra eléctrica, espero aún siga activo el foro, es muy bueno


----------



## koko54 (Jun 3, 2018)

Buenos dias, soy de Argentina, del norte, una provincia que se llama Santiago del Estero, me llamo Marcelo, gracias por aceptarme en su comunidad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Sean Bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad ! ! !*​


----------



## EadenTDC (Jun 3, 2018)

Hola a toda la encontré el foro por comunidad, mi nombre es Adam Guitian y soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica acá en una universidad de Venezuela. He tenido contacto con la electrónica desde pequeño y ahora que estoy estudiando y aplicando muchos conocimientos en la práctica estoy enamorándome cada vez más de ella.
Aspiro ser un miembro activo de esta comunidad para dar y recibir apoyo en lo que se pueda.

¡Gracias por esta oportunidad de aprendizaje en colectivo y un saludo a todos!


----------



## Chamuscado (Jun 4, 2018)

Buenas, viejo, pero con nuevo usuario. hace años que registre. pero después de tantos cambios de pc, y formateo perdí toda la info de mi usuario. asi que registro de nuevo.


----------



## Fontana (Jun 4, 2018)

Hola buenas soy Fontana y nuevo en Foros de Electronica soy de España concretamente de un pueblo de Zamora y me he unido a vosotros porque es un tema que me gusta y me apasiona
un saludo para todos


----------



## PEDRO ROMERO (Jun 4, 2018)

Pues me presento, vivo en Cordoba, soy oficial radio-electrónico de la marina mercante, he navegado 22 años por todo el mundo, espero poder ser util en el foro, y que me acepteis, saludos a todos.


----------



## matiasomartin (Jun 4, 2018)

Buenas soy Matias de San Juan, Argentina, estoy empezando con la electronca y la idea es empezar con un proyecto de corte de rpms para mi auto. 

Saludos.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## ozapo (Jun 5, 2018)

Soy Oscar Zapatero, de zaragoza. Me pilla un poco viejo el tems de los micros, que es lo que me interesa ahora,
pero poco a poco voy haciendo alguna cosilla.
Soy más de transistores, operacionales y compañia. Voy 20 años atras.
Espero aportar al foro, en la medida que me sea posible

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## FACT (Jun 5, 2018)

Enrique,desde Huelva, España.
Gracias por la dedicacion y la enorme labor divulgativa de este portal, el cual me a absorbido y me absorbe por completo durante horas y horas, colmando mis ansias de ampliar y matizar mis conocimientos electronicos.
Saludos y que nunca nos deje de maravillar el flujo de electrones!


----------



## alvis1031 (Jun 5, 2018)

Hola, soy Alvaro Romero, de Barranquilla-Colombia, Tecnòlogo en Electrónica Industrial, desde muy chico me ha gustado el tema de los amplificadores y por tal razón la estudié, pero me he dedicado a trabajar con PLC's, Variadores de Velocidad, Sensores, étc. 
Buscando algo referente para protección de amplificadores y llegué acá, me pareció muy interesante el foro y decidí registrarme.
Espero desde mi área de trabajo poder hacer algún aporte valioso, en pro del enriquecimiento de todos ustedes, ya que el conocimiento hay que compartirlo, porque se que muchas veces me van sacar de algun apuro.

Saludo a todos ustedes.


----------



## stone (Jun 5, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Luigi y soy un aficionado a la electrónica y mas si se trata de full audio, gracias, dios los bendiga.


----------



## somiedo (Jun 6, 2018)

Buenos días, me presento. Desde Valladolid un miembro más de esta comunidad de aficionados a la electrónica. Un saludo compañeros.


----------



## rgsanchez (Jun 6, 2018)

Hola a todos los foreros!! , Mi nombre es Raúl Sánchez, soy de San Juan Argentina, un entusiasta  de la electrónica, autodidacta, por lo que no tengo ninguna formación técnica en la materia, pero si he tenido gente muy capacitada y generosa que me ha enseñado y aconsejado en mis "intrusiadas".
Buscando proyectos, conocí este foro, al que estoy muy agradecido por  aceptarme.
Saludos cordiales desde San Juan a todos y cada uno de los integrantes.


----------



## Stibiza (Jun 6, 2018)

Hola! Me llamo Leo y quiero estudiar electrónica. No he hecho el bachillerato tecnológico así que ando súper verde de todo pero tengo que decir que me apasiona el campo.... Espero yo algún día más adelante poder ayudar a alguien que empiece jajajaja. Un saludo!


----------



## Wagon Munroe (Jun 6, 2018)

Hola.Me llaman Douglas.Estoy muy orgulloso de pertenecer a este grupo de electrónicos y espero disfrutar el compartir con mucho gusto.Gracias.


----------



## oxkr14 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hola a todos, entrando al mundo del pic, asm, python y lo que salga, saludos a todos...


----------



## jose naval (Jun 6, 2018)

Soy Jose, un aficionado de la electrónica


----------



## rafaslim (Jun 7, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Rafael. Soy técnico electrónico y me gusta el mundo de las emisoras en FM comercial. Espero cambiar conocimientos con todos ustedes.


----------



## aprendiz48 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hola buen día, soy Gustavo, vivo en Misiones. soy electricista y estoy incursionando en la reparación de electrodomésticos.


----------



## hgcomp (Jun 7, 2018)

Hola a todos Mi nombre es Hector:
 Mi interés por participar en el foro es intercambio de información y proyectos, con la cordialidad de que un foro permite.
Saludos cordiales .


----------



## cheloomm (Jun 7, 2018)

Mi nombre es Cheloo Hemerson, soy un apasionado por la electrónica, y más por sus aplicaciones en beneficio de todos. soy estudiante en electricidad y electrónica,  bueno espero ayudar y me ayuden cuando les solicite, saludos a todos y aprovechen los conocimientos de quien le pueda ayudar.


----------



## Men :D (Jun 7, 2018)

Hola soy Alfonso Sevilla, soy de Peru estudio Ing Electronica y me gusta bastante este area pero obvio sino no estudiaria eso xd espero que mis apoyo que les de sirva para ustedes y debes en cuando espero que me den una mano lso saluda Alfonso  un abrazote para todos espero ya empezar con esto del foro


----------



## luis ocampo romero (Jun 8, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Luis
Un saludo a todos estudié electrónica hace raticos ya. Me apaciona pero mi trabajo me roba tiempo. Muchísimas gracias espero actualizarme.


----------



## ramma43 (Jun 8, 2018)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Francisco Guillen y vivo en Melilla.
Llevo ya unos pocos años trabajando en esto de la electronica e informatica y espero aprender bastante con todo vosotros.
Un fuerte abrazo


----------



## Electrotecnico (Jun 8, 2018)

Hola, soy David. Aficionado a la electrónica. Espero aprender mucho por aquí y poder compartir con toda humildad.


----------



## kuadri (Jun 8, 2018)

Hola a todos,

Mi nombre es Jorge, de Madrid. Llevo un tiempo cacharreando con la electrónica la cual tenía abandonada desde que acabé la carrera hace muuuuuchos años.

He descubierto este foro por casualidad en el que espero pasar buenos ratos entretenido y aprender con vosotr@s!!!

Un saludo a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## aprengoTF (Jun 8, 2018)

Un saludo cordial desde Canarias. Soy ingeniero industrial de mecánica, pero la electrónica está cada vez más presente en mi vida.


----------



## Gondox (Jun 8, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es José Jordan tengo 28 años, soy de Venezuela, podria decirse que soy un aficionado a la electrónica ya que no pude tomarla como carrera técnica, pero me gusta lo que es la creación y reparación en ámbitos electrónicos y adquirir nuevo conocimiento del mismo, me he creado la cuenta para aprender mas de la gran variedad de temas que aquí se encuentra y también que es muy grato conocer personas que tengan el mismo gusto por la electronica, saludos.


----------



## ciroQC (Jun 8, 2018)

Muchas gracias a foros electrónica  por permitirme ser parte de esta comunidad.
Mi nombre es Cirilo Quispe C soy de Perú ciudad de Arequipa y poder compartir nuestra experiencias. me dedico a la electrónica y metal mecánica cada día avanza la electrónica uno no deja de aprender nunca todo los días cambia algo así que estoy aquí gracias


----------



## frozenk (Jun 8, 2018)

Holaaaa


----------



## payoponi (Jun 9, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y me presento!


----------



## hawai_50 (Jun 9, 2018)

Hola amigos, soy un aficionado a la electronica y a las radios desde que tenia 12 años, y estoy encantado de estar aqui compartiendo experiencias con todos. Podes contar conmigo para aprender y tambien para ayudar en lo que se pueda. Un saludo.


----------



## GuillermoTA (Jun 9, 2018)

Hola gente !! Soy Guillermo, de Tres Arroyos, tengo 50 años, los encontré de casualidad, buscando info acerca de como conectar unos parlantes de distintos Ohms, no tengo ni la más mínima idea de electrónica, pero sí soy amante del muy buen sonido !!!. Un gran saludos para todos.


----------



## joseluis14 (Jun 9, 2018)

Hola compañeros, soy una persona jubilada pero con mucho amor hacia la electronica, he visto muchos cambios de tecnologias en el trayecto de mi vida y todavia sigo fascinado, la vida es un aprendizaje continuo, espero aportar algo a la comunidad pronto, saludos cordiales.


----------



## Lucas2018 (Jun 9, 2018)

Hola gente soy Lucas R. me quise unir a este foro porque me gusta la electrónica y recién estoy aprendiendo así que pensé que aquí podría sacarme algunas dudas y también aprender más!!; estoy cursando la secundaria, es técnica pero tiene muy poco sobre electrónica ya que es orientada a las energías renovables... Bueno sin más decir los dejo y estamos en contacto; Dios les bendiga!


----------



## panarata (Jun 9, 2018)

Hola gente e abierto este canal para aprovechar de sus conocimientos, también aportar un poco de lo que se, Gracias por la ayudad.


----------



## MicroSource (Jun 9, 2018)

Hola gente, Mi nombre es Ivan Camilo, me gusta la electrónica como a muchos en el foro. Actualmente estudio ingeniería electrónica y me gustaría compartir con la comunidad todo aquello que voy aprendiendo.


----------



## pastor delgado (Jun 9, 2018)

Hola colegas, saludos desde Venezuela, soy técnico en electrónica y tengo un modesto taller, me agregué a ésta página a ver que mas aprendo, estaremos en contacto, gracias.


----------



## luisdlC (Jun 9, 2018)

Hola soy nuevo en este grupo


----------



## coriano632 (Jun 9, 2018)

Hola qué tal, me llamo Luis, soy de Venezuela, técnico en mecánica industrial y siempre me gustó reparar cosas y entender su funcionamiento. Pero tengo conocimiento básicos de electrónica y la experiencia que tengo es de mis propios aparatos que he reparado, aun así, no me detengo hasta encontrar la falla y repararla con las pocas herramientas que tengo. Un saludo...


----------



## torre (Jun 10, 2018)

Hola. Soy Torre y me encantan los temas de electrónica. He visto en el Foro una gan cantidad de información muy buena para seguir y realizar montajes electrónicos. Mi más sincera enhorabuena a todos, seguir así. Un saludo.


----------



## mauricio meza (Jun 10, 2018)

Hola, quizás sea difícil de entender pero no entiendo nada de electrónica pero me encanta jaj, y que mejor que relacionarme con gente que desinteresadamente comparten sus conocimientos, salud por eso


----------



## Juan Manuel Guzman (Jun 10, 2018)

Buenos días a todos, me llamo Juan Manuel Guzmán y soy de Sonora, México. Soy Profesor Investigador en la Universidad, mi área de trabajo es Instrumentación y Control industrial y estoy en el diseño e instalación  de sistemas de control automático de invernaderos.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## jefar (Jun 10, 2018)

Hola, soy Jose, desde Toledo, España. Y a la vejez viruelas (como se dice aqui) ahora que tengo tiempo pues me voy a dedicar a esto que siempre me gustó, pero no he tenido tiempo. asi que voy a dar bastante la lata.
Un saludo


----------



## Djfedrix (Jun 10, 2018)

Hola a todos, me llamo Federico Frau y soy de la provincia de Tucumán, Argentina. Soy apasionado de la electrónica y técnico electrónico de profesión... Vengo desde hace muuuchas lunas escarbando info de diferentes recovecos del amigo google y creo que ya es hora de participar ayudando a los demas... Me sumo a esta comunidad, para brindar y recibir ayuda cada vez que sea posible. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## henbercha (Jun 10, 2018)

Saludos Soy Henry Bernett radiotecnico desde 1982 e ingeniero electronico con algo de experiencia en este apasioanante mundo de la tecologia, a la orden por aca en Venezuela. Gracias por compartir tan valiosa informacion espero poder retribuirles.


----------



## leonbocanegra (Jun 11, 2018)

Buen día a todo el foro!

Mi nombre es León, soy un enamorado de la electrónica, vivo en Venezuela y me gustaria compartir y reforzar conocimientos técnicos por este medio.


----------



## marcosrosque (Jun 11, 2018)

Buenas, me gusta la electronica y siempre hay que aprender


----------



## jacobo23x (Jun 11, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Jacobo Arevalo, soy de Guatemala, estudio Ingeniería Electrónica, me gusta mucho mi carrera, trato de aprender lo mas que puedo, espero ser de ayuda y poder obtener una guía en las dudas que tengo para poder avanzar en mis conocimientos en Electrónica, es un gusto.


----------



## Herminio.12345 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Herminio José Camacho. Tengo 16 años, vivo en Paraguay, me gusta la electrónica, estoy estudiando agro-mecánica pero también me gusta la electrónica, me gustaría aprender mas !


----------



## raulvigo (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey , estudio electronica de comucaciones y estoy muy interesado en poder participar en el foro. 
Un saludo


----------



## isaac_hardance (Jun 12, 2018)

Buenas noches.

Me llamo Isaac y en mi tiempo libre me gusta enredar con la electrónica, hacer pequeños circuitos, arreglar algún componente electrónico y todo lo relaccionado con el audio. Dedicaré tiempo en el Foro para seguir aprendiendo y pasando un ratito con vosotros.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 12, 2018)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*​


----------



## edgi_luze (Jun 12, 2018)

Saludos desde Michoacán, México. Ingeniero en Mecatrónica,  apasionado de la electrónica, aunque mi empleo es en Mantenimiento, me llegan a la casa, aparatos por reparar, entre ellos laptops, dvds, tablet, celulares, lavadoras, regaderas, etc; asi como proyectos para jovenes estudiantes,  y me parece estupenda la idea de tener contactos que sepan del tema. Por otro lado...si hay alguien que al igual que yo tenga cosas/ piezas que pueda donar u ocupe y yo la tengo. con gusto me deshago de ellas, y acepto las que no les sirvan...

Saludos.


----------



## Mario Romero (Jun 12, 2018)

Hola amigos, me llamo Mario y soy de Cuba, trabajo electrónica en mi taller particular y me interesan todos los temas que se tratan aquí, y espero poderlos ayudar.


----------



## Vidito (Jun 12, 2018)

Hola. Soy Vidito, un apodo que me acompaña durante mis 60 años, soy técnico en electrónica de la época del _Wells Gardner y la Spica_ , Tengo una radio FM en la ciudad de Zárate, Buenos Aires, Argentina, que la monté en su totalidad salvo el transmisor que es un Edinec.


----------



## javim1928 (Jun 13, 2018)

Buenas, encantado de estar por aquí. saludos


----------



## Pablogtance (Jun 13, 2018)

Buenas, me presento en el foro, soy novato en la electrónica pero con ganas de aprender.


----------



## rlc148 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hola estimados colegas::  Soy Rolando Castro, cubano residente en la isla, nací hace 64 años, soy profesional de la eletrónica, graduado de ingeniería.La internet es relativamente nueva, pero nunca la habíamos usado desde la casa, ni tan a menudo, lo que nos perdimos. Creo que nadie lo sabe todo, somos eternos alumnos y en la comunicación con los demás encuentro  éxito. por lo que intento integrarme...... Saludos...


----------



## juancho814 (Jun 13, 2018)

Yo soy Juan Carlos de Colombia, soy ing de sistemas y me gusta la electrónica, sobre todo  lo que tiene que ver con la reparacion de tarjetas madre de portatiles y equipos de escritorio.


----------



## yhoer (Jun 13, 2018)

Buenas, hola a todos , soy Yhoer, vivo en Colombia, me gusta mucho todo lo que tenga que ver con electricidad, electrónica, mecánica, control, etc., espero poder ser de su agrado y poder aprender muchas nuevas, no sabía dónde escribir el mensaje de bienvenida por eso lo dejo por acá  suerte!


----------



## javiperal35 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hola que tal a todos, mi nombre es Javi y gracias por dejar que forme parte de este equipo.

Saludos.


----------



## apbtmaxc (Jun 13, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Ariel y me encanta la electrónica


----------



## Smart2018tele (Jun 14, 2018)

Soy cubano, me gusta la electrónica y la he aprendido de forma autodidacta, lo que significa que mis pilares son débiles pero no quita que me gusta éste universo que es la electrónica, que sería si nos rindiéramos al darnos por vencidos y dejar escapar nuestro sueños por algo tan insignificante, espero me ayuden, gracias.


----------



## ramsering (Jun 14, 2018)

Saludos a todos los integrantes de este foro, soy Ing. Electrónico, mi nombre es Luis Ramírez, venezolano, con experiencia en la industria de manufactura de alimentos.


----------



## Reynerio (Jun 15, 2018)

Saludos a todos: Mi nombre es Joaquin, desde hace algo de tiempo me siento cautivado por la Electrónica aunque no es en lo que tabajo. Vivo en Cuba, donde la mayor parte de las veces se nos dificultan los componentes, algo que nos obliga a innovar y experimentar, y esto hace más placentero la práctica de la misma. Me inclino por el Audio, los circuitos para Automóvil, la experimentación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Nekoperez (Jun 15, 2018)

Hola Soy Nestor , soy tecnico en electronica y estoy en continuo aprendizaje


----------



## Picapiedra (Jun 16, 2018)

Buenas noches grupo.
Soy aficionado a la electrónica vintage.
Hace 18 meses comencé a estudiar y experimentar de manera autodidacta.
Con la buena fortuna de haber llevado a cabo proyectos valvulares.
Y mi último logro fue diseñar un amplificador valvular OTL y PTL.
( Sin transformadores de salida y de poder )
Espero algún día poder compartir y con sus críticas , y opiniones mejorarlo.
Saludos cordiales desde Guadalajara Jalisco México.


----------



## ronyvc23 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hola como están, aquí presentándome soy aficionado a la electrónica y espero aprender muchas cosas junto a ustedes... saludos


----------



## forero (Jun 17, 2018)

Buenas mi nombre es Forero y siempre he sido de la idea de que no hay que encerrarse en uno mismo y poder abrirse como para poder compartir todo tipo de experiencias compartiendo y uniendose como para asi lograr la mejor de las sinergias.

Por otro lado vengo aclarar que mas alla de que sea netamente un  Foro de electronica tambien les quiero comunicar que quedo a las ordenes para lo que necesiten y reitero no duden en contar conmigo para lo que sea y mas aun por cualquier futuro emprendimiento que deseen hacer, ya que lo que mas me gusta es en lo posible que quien este alado de uno le vaya bien en lo que se proponga aun mas porque me considero un emprendedor nato.

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## eltasev (Jun 18, 2018)

Hola a Todos
Mi nombre es Rex Badillo. Soy de México, me gusta la electrónica.


----------



## FICON (Jun 18, 2018)

Hola a todos.

Mi nombre es Angel.

Saludos al Foro.


----------



## oraciom (Jun 18, 2018)

Mi nombre es Miguel, soy técnico de electrodomesticos retirado y quisiera meterme, mas que todo por Jovi, en el tema de electrónica base.

  Espero que en el foro me podáis ayudar.  
   Gracias por adelantado


----------



## LuisJ (Jun 18, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Luis ! Me gusta la electrónica, aunque no sé mucho!  Je ! Soy De Venezuela, pero vivo en Argentina ! Entré acá porque tengo un problema con un esterilizador que compré para mi hija recien nacida !

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 18, 2018

El problema que presenta el esterilizador es que sencillamente no calienta!! La luz enciende a penas lo conecto al enchufe, pero no calienta!! Que sugieren?? Y gracias a los que pueden ayudarme!! Porque lo uso para las mamaderas de mi hija!!


----------



## jorge mordan (Jun 18, 2018)

Que tal mi gente. Soy Jorge desde República Dominicana, estudio electrónica  y me siento mas que agradecido de poder compartir con personas que aman la electrónica al igual que yo. Soy un novato en crecimiento y espero poder aprender y compartir lo aprendido. Gracias de antemano por permitirme ser parte de esta familia.  Dios les bendiga.


----------



## Ingrid (Jun 19, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Ingrid Elizabeth tengo 19 años, soy mexicana, estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica. Estoy enamorada de la electrónica me encanta estar aprendiendo es por ello que ayudo en el laboratorio de posgrado con toda la parte electrónica, ya que soy la única que ayuda en esa área debo estar en constante investigación, soy la encargada de realizar la parte electrónica de todos los proyectos que me soliciten y los que yo proponga. Espero aprender mucho de ustedes y que yo pueda aportar también les sea útil.
Saludos


----------



## Luis Rey (Jun 19, 2018)

Hola a todos los integrantes del grupo, mi nombre es Luis Rey estoy en Colombia pero vivo en Venezuela, tengo 59 años de los cuales 40 de ellos he trabajado la Electrónica, soy Jubilado de la Universidad de Los Andes, trabaje 27 años en el Laboratorio de Instrumentación Científica en reparación y mantenimiento de Equipos Médicos y de Laboratorio.
Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## ventu172 (Jun 19, 2018)

Hola, como están, mi nombre es Maxi, encontré la página buscando algun tipo de ayuda para un tv que tengo que cambiar una pieza y en las casas de electrónica no me supieron ayudar.
Saludos a todos.!


----------



## DaveSV (Jun 19, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy David de Guerrero Mexico, tengo 22 años de edad, soy estudiante de ingeniería en mecánica automotriz, no soy muy bueno en electrónica y espero aprender mucho de ustedes.


----------



## bahru2002 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hai semuanya. Saya bahru dari Indonesia, biarkan saya belajar elektronik di sini untuk para master


----------



## alanjp (Jun 20, 2018)

Hola grupo qué tal Mi nombre es Alan Soy de Argentina Buenos Aires, me gusta modificar cosas no sé mucho de electrónica pero estoy tratando de aprender 
Me gusta todo el tema de LEDs Y ahora estoy con un proyecto todo el sistema eléctrico para una bicimoto pero con cosas recicladas y una batería de UPS de 12 volt , desarmo todo lo que encuentro jajjaa

necesitaria me orienten por donde empezar en el foro, hay una seccion principiantes? jeje


----------



## yaestaya (Jun 21, 2018)

Hola a todos! 
Agradezco tener un lugar aquí para compartir la experiencia de esto que tanto nos gusta. 
Espero poder serles útil y viceversa. 
Saludos desde Córdoba, Argentina


----------



## yusbellabrada (Jun 21, 2018)

Hola a todos, no soy especialista en la materia, pero si me interesa mucho, gracias a esto e aprendido algo y quisiera seguir aprendiendo ya que es lo que mas me gusta. Ademas lo veo como unas de las cosas mas bellas solo que hay que entenderlo. Gracias


----------



## angel suniaga (Jun 21, 2018)

Hola, soy de Venezuela, mi nombre es Ángel y la electrónica es mi mundo.


----------



## Audiotecnica (Jun 21, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Morales, tengo un taller de reparación de electrónicos, ahora solo reparo los equipos de audio, soy de Patzcuaro MIchoacan Mexico.


----------



## Ramonchi07 (Jun 21, 2018)

Muy buenas noches  para todos, mi nombre  es  Santiago González,  soy de Paraguay. Desde que tengo memoria me gustó todo lo que sea electrónico y que tenga cables. Jeje. Mi padrino es Ingeniero en Electrónica,  yo solía mirar cuando el trabajaba y eso me atrajo más por la electrónica.  En épocas de la secundaria ya hacía pequeñas reparaciónes. Pero luego de terminar la secundaria en 2006 Decidí seguir para técnico en  electrónica.  Desde el 2008 que estoy con las reparaciones. Espero poder contar con ustedes colegas. Uno nunca aprende todo de una vez. Uno aprende cada día que pasa nuevas cosas en este mundo de la electrónica.  QUe Dios les bendiga.


----------



## rafjog (Jun 22, 2018)

Buenas a todos, me llamo Rafa Velasco y llevo 20 años haciendo proyectos de electrónica, como a muchos Google me trajo aquí y lo que me encanta de la electrónica es que nunca se deja de aprender. Un saludo a todos


----------



## crank47 (Jun 22, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Nicolas Oropel,  soy analista en sistema, me apasiona la electrónica aunque soy bastante novato en el tema, ahora estoy viendo temas de domotica con el arduino.
Slds


----------



## Marcos Gonnet (Jun 22, 2018)

Muy buenas soy Marcos de Argentina y me gusta mucho la electrónica, espero aprender algunas cosas


----------



## miguel matamalas (Jun 23, 2018)

Hola, buenos días, estoy aprendiendo un poco de electrónica como hobby.


----------



## Josevazquez (Jun 23, 2018)

Buenas tardes 
Mi nombre es Jose Vázquez y soy de Coruña.Me encanta la electrónica aunque estoy muy verde.
Estoy en el foro para intentar aprender(ya que de momento ayudar poco)
Un saludo y encantado de estar aquí.


----------



## deivi lagos (Jun 23, 2018)

Hola soy nuevo, vivo en Iquique, me gusta la electrónica pero por motivos de tiempo y dinero no he podido optar por un curso solo puedo aprender por vídeos de youtube, mi tema principal es la ECU de dodge neón 1995 de 60 pines y sus fallas


----------



## Oswal10sep (Jun 23, 2018)

Hola, muy buenas tardes, mi nombre es Oswaldo Herrera, soy de Aragua Venezuela. no soy técnico en electrónica pero siempre me ha gustado y la practico mucho en mi casa, entiendo más o menos de esa materia. espero que ahora pueda contar con su valiosa ayuda. Me encantaría aprender más con ustedes
De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Fjalvarez (Jun 23, 2018)

Soy Freddy, estudiante universitario.
Saludos a todos desde Ecuador


----------



## Aquelarre25 (Jun 24, 2018)

Soy Luis Calero un aficionado a la electrónica y un nostálgico de la industria que supimos conseguir y hoy ya no existe
Arme un turne 20 + 20 compre parlantes UCOA tengo 2 bandejas Sincron profesionales unos planos sonoros que aun funcionan y mucha nostalgia 
Estuve en la planta de kiklos conocí Radio Serra (Ranser) 
Compre en Galli hs radio victoria radio Miguel NK la casa del semiculto
Que paso con nuestro pais no solo la industria electrónica murió sino cuantas otras


----------



## biconamoris (Jun 24, 2018)

Saludos, mi nombre es Nadid Viggiani y soy aficionado al apasionante mundo de la electrónica, espero poder aprender mucho de ustedes y compartir experiencias en este campo.


----------



## obdu77 (Jun 24, 2018)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Ricardo y soy de la Pcia de Bs As, soy de Villa Adelina. me interesa mucho el tema de la electrónica por mi relación a la música (toco la guitarra y compongo musica). He visto que este sitio tiene mucha información y me gusta ser parte de foros donde se comparte el conocimiento. Quiero hacerles un par de consultas y ver si en el foro me pueden dar una mano para cerrar unos proyectos que tengo. Saludos!



. Les mando un abrazo!


----------



## A.G.P. (Jun 25, 2018)

Hola. Me llamo Antonio Gallardo , Andaluz y aficionado a la electronica. Me gusta este foro para ampliar conocimiento y aportar lo que esté en mi mano . Un saludo a todo el foro. Gracias.


----------



## Neptaly Zapata (Jun 25, 2018)

Hola, soy Neptaly Zapata, Ing. de Telecomunicaciones; siempre me ha gustado la electrónica, y auque no he hecho mucho hincapié en profundizar mis conocimientos en ésta área, tiendo a tener contacto cada vez mas con la misma. Mi fuerte es la telefonía móvil celular a nivel de implementación, pero pienso que hay que tratar manejar/comprender lo máximo posible en cuanto a las telecomunicaciones y equipos que en ella influyen.

Saludos.


----------



## Autodic (Jun 25, 2018)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es Mauricio De Lira, vivo en Aguascalientes, México. 

Me gradué como ingeniero mecánico automotriz sin embargo en la carrera lleve algo de electrónica digital y fue hasta ahora, 5 años después, que me ha llamado muchísimo la atención todo lo relacionado a las aplicaciones y programación de PIC's.
Ahora estoy desempolvando las bases que vi y aprendiendo todo lo relacionado a ello.

Creo que es un campo con mucho potencial y nos ofrece una multitud de aplicaciones.
Llegué a este foro debido a que cada que tengo duda Google me lleva a este foro, el cual creo que esta lleno de conocimiento y sabiduría.
Creo que debí estudiar electrónica jaja.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Copernico (Jun 25, 2018)

Buenas tardes, pasando por aquí a saludarlos. Un aficionado a la electrónica, esperando aprender de todos y ayudar en lo posible. Saludos desde Venezuela


----------



## hawai_50 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hola, resulta un placer estar  por aqui con todos ustedes, y espero aprender muchas cosas, y tambien ayudar en lo que sea posible. Un abrazo.


----------



## Cain_Marko (Jun 25, 2018)

Muy buenas a todos, espero aprender mucho por aquí, que para eso he venido a chupar conocimientos...


----------



## pau escoboza (Jun 26, 2018)

Hola, me encanta la electrónica desde muy pequeño y sobre todo la electrónica analógica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## david28 (Jun 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*​
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
> *.*​


Buenas, soy de Venezuela y me ha gustado ésta página ya que noto que se ayudan mucho entre ustedes y eso me llama mucho la atención, conozco poco de electrónica y estoy aquí para aprender de ustedes.


----------



## danyjulio (Jun 26, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy danyjulio desde  Uruguay, mi hobby es la electrónica , agradezco mucho la posibilidad de entrar a éste foro poder aprender y compartir mi experiencia
Muchas gracias , saludos


----------



## Loco-2006 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hola soy Gabriel Durini, resido en Calchaquí, Provincia de Santa Fe... Me gusta mucho la electrónica desde siempre y ahora le estoy poniendo empeño en desarrollar varios proyectos con el fin de entender mas este mundo.... Hoy más al alcance de las manos a traves de internet.... soy asiduo lector y la curiosidad me lleva a aprender y desarrollar mis ideas...

Soy autodidacta por naturaleza y alli es donde toma mi impulso el querer aprender cada dia mas.... No es facil pero tampoco imposible...

Actualmente estoy centrando mi atencion en fuentes conmutadas con aplicación a amplificadores de audio... Es complejo pero de a poco se llega... tengo como objetivo aprender de ellas y experimentar y algun dia armar alguna....

Conocí la pagina a traves de un Facebook sobre amplificadores donde instaure una consulta de la factibilidad del uso de fuentes conmutadas (valga
la redundancia) a amplificadores de audio o limitarse al uso de transformadores tradicionales o toroidales.

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos y espero poder aprender un poco mas de todos uds...


----------



## Davidlan22 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hola !
Mí nombre es Guillermo Nuñez, soy de Lomas del Mirador y me encanta la electrónica. nunca estudié nada de ésto pero fui aprendiendo de meter mano y romper cosas, jaja
Gracias por recibirme y espero aprender muchos de todos !


----------



## confuso (Jun 27, 2018)

Hola.
Me llamo Mario y soy de Barcelona.
no se si podre aportar algo a esta comunidad porque mis conocimientos son escasos pero las ganas de aprender son muchas.
un saludo para todos.


----------



## Blasnav (Jun 28, 2018)

Buenas foreros, yo soy Carlos de Zaragoza, os encontré de casualidad viendo cosas sobre bafles y me gustó toda la cantidad de información que hay asi que aqui me quedo, saludos


----------



## sednomen (Jun 28, 2018)

Buenas, pues soy neófito en el tema, porque aunque soy informático siempre he sido más de plantear ideas y que otros las hagan, o buscar proyectos ya planteados y hacerlos. Ando bastante perdido en conceptos y ahora vivo en otra ciudad, así que se acabó eso de tener amigos que hagan el trabajo sucio de soldar  y demás...


----------



## CEGEPE (Jun 28, 2018)

Buenos días.
Me gusta la electrónica. De vez en cuando hago mis chapucejas.
Soy apasionado de los trenes eléctricos.
Cuanto con vuestra ayuda cuando tenga dudas.
Daré mis opiniones cuando me sea posible.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## JesusH (Jun 28, 2018)

Hola a todos, me llamo Jesús y espero quedarme por aquí mucho tiempo


----------



## ing_principiante (Jun 28, 2018)

Hola soy Jorge, soy Venezolano y estoy estudiando ingeniería electrónica, y aunque ya cada vez me falta poco para graduarme, no siento que se lo necesario de electrónica ya que no tengo casi nada de experiencia en la parte técnica o de pasar la teoria a la realidad y mucha de la teoria que me dan en la Universidad se basa en mucho cálculo, teorías y en cosas que la verdad no le encuentro mucho sentido al momento de diseñar algún circuito o algo por el estilo (aunque son muy interesante y muchas son importantes) ademas que por lo que estamos viviendo en mi pais los profesores ya casi no dan clases y lo que nos queda es buscar por nuestra propia cuenta mucho de lo que no nos dan o si no que simplemente nos mandan a investigar algo para hacer un examen teórico de verdadero y falso o de preguntas como para salir del paso. espero que con éste foro pueda aprender mas, además que a mi me gusta mucho la electrónica y me veo como una persona que espera aprender mas de este amplio mundo.

Algo que si me encantaría es aprender a diseñar circuitos ya sean de forma analógica o utilizando micro-controladores pic, Arduino, etc, quiero aprender mas sobre el diseño y lo que me dan en la Universidad es la base por así decirlo, pero no me encañen a programar ni a ver de a fondo algún micro controlador ni nada por el estilo, entonces me gustaría con éste Foro aprender y ponerme a hacer muchas preguntas (al momento de ponerme a trabajar en algún proyecto personal o algo por el estilo), y si tengo la oportunidad de ayudar pues excelente.


----------



## guss1955 (Jun 28, 2018)

Soy Gustavo, viejo técnico de electrónica ....empecé con válvulas en la IADE en 1968 .


----------



## Andrades83 (Jun 28, 2018)

Buenas me  llamo David. Soy electrómecanico espero aprender un poco más aquí con todo el mundo. Un saludo


----------



## confuso (Jun 28, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Mario, encontré este foro buscando solución a un pequeño problema y no solo encontré la solución, encontré la misma avería que yo tengo y la solución, así que me gusto y aquí estoy para aprender y ayudar si puedo.
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## Mr.cable (Jun 28, 2018)

Buenas noches, soy Gustavo Fernandez  de Uruguay. Soy instalador electrisista pero siempre me llamo mucho la electronica, y bueno buscando una tabla paracalcular unos valores de resistencias cai por aca,con lo  poco que pude ver esta muy bueno y espero que si mi tiempo me lo permite darme una vuelta lo bastante seguido por el foro. Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Luis Alfonso (Jun 29, 2018)

Soy de Colombia con 38 Años de labores continuas en Electricidad Residencial, Electrónica Aplicada a la reparación.


----------



## jose Maria (Jun 29, 2018)

Hola a todos,me llamo José María,soy de España.Me gusta mucho la electrónica y ahora estoy empezando con los pic,no se si seré de mucha ayuda,espero poder colaborar,y seguro que recibiré ayuda de todos vosotros.Un saludo.


----------



## Batoper (Jun 29, 2018)

Hola a  todos mi nombre es Marco Tulio.. soy de guanatos... Me gusta la electrónica aunque soy principiante pero me encanta aprender... Saludos y éxito para todos


----------



## ow9eld (Jun 29, 2018)

Hola a todos soy Eduardo vivo de Lima estudiante de la carrera de ingenieria electrica me encanta todo este amplio mundo de la electricidad y la electronica un gran saludo para todos


----------



## Loan1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es: Loan, soy de Argentina, acabo de registrarme, un gran saludo a la comunidad de “Yo Reparo”, bueno como podran leer soy de pocas "palabras" y no muchos conocimientos.


----------



## carlosarias2045 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hola amigos, soy de Ecuador, Pupo del mundo...

Me gusta la electrónica , tengo una mecánica de motocicletas y estoy haciendo algunas travesuras con la electrónica y las motos

Saludos a todos !


----------



## Nanotronik (Jun 30, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy Manuel, alias Nanotronik (Nano para los amigos) y he decidido entrar en el foro porque a pesar de ciertos problemas amo la electrónica y tengo un proyecto muy bueno que deseo hacer pero necesito ayuda de alguien que entienda del tema así que voy a buscar el lugar en el foro y a exponer mi proyecto.... 
Por cierto, soy de Barcelona (España). 

Gracias a todos y un cordial saludo!


----------



## rhonnyuam (Jun 30, 2018)

Saludos desde Venezuela


----------



## fivicu28 (Jun 30, 2018)

Soy Fidel Viveros un tecnico apasionado por la electronica, incursionandome en la electronica automotriz para expandir mi campo de trabajo, me gusta realizar proyectos que sean de utilidad para realizar mi trabajo y para uso cotidiano


----------



## layama (Jul 1, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Yamila tengo 35 años, soy de Argentina y me gusta mucho la electrónica, aunque recién comienzo, quiero aprender mucho de este foro y también aportar si es necesario, ya que soy novata. Saludos a todo el foro.


----------



## Sir_Pulgar (Jul 1, 2018)

Hola, soy Javier Pulgar, y soy de España.

Tengo 20 años y estudio ingeniería electrónica. Entro a este foro, porque estudiamos mucha teoría, pero en la practica vamos bastante cortos, y en este foro creo que encontraré la ayuda que necesito para hacer algunos proyectos personales, ya que como he dicho, en la práctica soy bastante novato.

Saludos a todo el foro.


----------



## Mapridel (Jul 1, 2018)

Hola, soy Manuel de Sevilla , cuando era más joven estudie electrónica y siempre tuve proyectos por hacer ,algunos los hice y otros se quedaron en el tintero y de esos quiero rescatar uno y ante de meterme de lleno he decidido compartirlo y así también recibir opiniones.
Espero hechar raíces por el foro y pasármelo en grande.
Saludos a todos.
PD: Hay dejo una imagen del proyecto que tengo ya en marcha a ver si lo averigua alguien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2018)

Parece un bonito y antiguo amplificador de transistores de germanio con transformador de salida y/o excitador o de alimentación , todavía con sus capacitores axiales.  Abre un tema en "Reparación de equipos de audio" para tratarlo


----------



## Alcidesangel (Jul 1, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Angel y me gusta la electrónica. Saludos a todos


----------



## nbey40 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Nolbey, soy técnico electrónico y diseño circuitos que no son  comerciales y me intereso el foro para compartir con ustedes y aprender más,  cabe resaltar que tengo 32 años de ser técnico y mi edad es de 49   gracias por aceptar y resolver dudas.


----------



## Tezuya (Jul 1, 2018)

Hola a todos,
soy un italiano que vive en España desde hace 20 años, de joven he sido un entusiasta de la electrónica y radio aficionado ... aun que ahora me dedico al cine para adultos siempre hago alguna chapuzilla con el soldador ...
Como que de vez vez en cuando me da mucho gusto hacer cositas de electronica o arreglar cosas a los amigos espero de pasármelo bien aquí !!
Un re saludo


----------



## Olintonatiuh (Jul 2, 2018)

Hola como están, mi nombre es Juan Betancourt, no soy muy bueno con la palabra


----------



## poptima (Jul 2, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo por aquí, siempre me ha gustado la electrónica, por eso he decidido registrarme, me gustaría seguir aprendiendo y creo que este es el mejor sitio


----------



## hugorafael (Jul 2, 2018)

Saludos a todos, Me llamo Hugo Fuentes, nací y vivo en Venezuela, soy muy aficionado a la electrónica y mi pasatiempo favorito es la reparación de aparatos electrónicos


----------



## therata123 (Jul 2, 2018)

Buenas, soy Ronald de Perú y soy estudiante de electrónica industrial


----------



## Sembrador (Jul 2, 2018)

Hola  buenas  tardes, soy  Manuel Rodríguez,  vivo  en  Tepic  México,  soy  ingeniero  en  electrónica,  navegando  por  san  google  encontré  ésta  fantástica  página y  no  dudé  en  registrarme,  me  pongo  a  sus  ordenes.


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 2, 2018)

Bienvenido y se agradece mucho la ayuda! 
Yo ahora ando en un proyecto de audio a ver si lo puedo conseguir llevar a cabo....


----------



## carlosarias2045 (Jul 2, 2018)

buenas amigos


saludos


----------



## nestor mansilla (Jul 3, 2018)

Hola Que Tal soy Soy Argentina y me encanta la electronica y me gusta el foro


----------



## ELSIS (Jul 3, 2018)

Hola a todos me encanta estar en esta pagina soy aficionada  a la automatización gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 3, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Sean Bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad ! ! !*


----------



## romar2 (Jul 3, 2018)

Hola soy un aficionado a la electronica desde hace muchos años espero compartir entre todos nuestros conocimientos y experiencias este maravilloso mundo de la electronica


----------



## Eulalio Centeno (Jul 4, 2018)

Hola, que tal buen día para el foro, mi nombre es Eulalio Centeno, soy de Michoacan México, soy técnico en electrónica hace ya mas de 20 años, al igual que varios buscando información me he encontrado éste foro, me parece interesante y pues aquí estamos, esperemos aportar algo de lo que ya se y tambien aprender de los demás, gracias y excelente día.


----------



## Kumita (Jul 4, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Henry, soy un aficionado a la electrónica de audio. Quiero aprender todo lo respectivo a audio valvular. Saludos compañeros


----------



## caca2016 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Alex, me uní hace dos años pero recién me presento  , si alguno conoce algun post de cómo comenzar a programar en PIC se lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## Settle (Jul 4, 2018)

Hola a todos! Mi nombre es Leonardo, tengo 22 años, soy Argentino.

Hace un par de años termine la técnica con orientación en informática y ahora estoy extrañando estudiar.

Mi gusto no cambió, me siguen apasionando las máquinas y los programas, así que me planteé empezar una tecnicatura superior en automatización y control, que la dan en un instituto cerca de casa.

Di con la pagina buscando información sobre programación serial de pics. Mi compu tiene el puerto, y creo que esa sería la punta del hilo para mi, aunque no estoy seguro todavía. 

Sin mucho mas que decir, un saludo a todos!


----------



## VicJo (Jul 5, 2018)

Hola, buenos días amigos.
Quisiera integrarme con este mundo de la electrónica que es tan fascinante y del cuál no entiendo mucho,
pero con entusiasmo y convicción espero ir mejorando mis conocimientos.
Agradecido de estar con Uds. y poder compartir aportes y enseñanzas.

Víctor. Buenos Aires, Argentina.


----------



## GLADIETOR (Jul 5, 2018)

Buenas tardes a la comunidad, soy Héctor, profesor de tecnología en España. Espero compartir conocimientos con todos ustedes. Un abrazo


----------



## PrideStalk (Jul 5, 2018)

Hola  Amigos , Soy estudiante de Electronica (9 semestre) en el Instituto Tecnologico de Puebla , Agradecido de estar con ustedes y esperando compartirnos conocimientos mutuamente.


----------



## J.Gpe.Moreno C. (Jul 5, 2018)

Hola a todos,soy un entusiasta de la Electrónica y espero poder contribuir en algo,asi como aprender de Uds.
Soy de Mexicali,Baja California,México y desde acá un afectuoso ( y caluroso) saludo a todos.


----------



## rubendmc (Jul 5, 2018)

Buenas, Mi nombre es Ruben Damian, soy de Uruguay, tengo 30 años, estudiante de electrotecnia, me gusta mucho la electrónica como hobby, aunque por falta de tiempo no le puedo dedicar tanto como me gustaria. Saludos


----------



## Hugobocinas (Jul 6, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*​
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
> *.*​


Saludos desde México se soy técnico en electrónica me apasiona mucho me dedico a la reparación de notebook tabletas y celulares pero me encantan los amplificadores y como nunca se termina de aprender me gustaría poder aprender analizar el comportamiento de las señales y voltajes.


----------



## pocosmocos (Jul 6, 2018)

Hola a todos, me llamo Ricardo, aficionado a la electrónica y al carcharreo (como buen radio aficionado)  y espero poder aprender de la mano de todos algo de este mundo de tecnología, o ayudar a otros en algo que yo entienda.

Un saludo


----------



## Ominobianco (Jul 6, 2018)

Hola, soy Emilio, técnico electromecánico, estoy aquí para ver si puedo aprender algo y colaborar, con lo que pueda.


----------



## rolando angel (Jul 6, 2018)

Hola amigos soy estudiante y gracias por encontrar éste Foro y espero aprender con vosotros. Saludos soy Rolando Angel desde Bolivia


----------



## pedronky (Jul 6, 2018)

Saludos a toda la comunidad, mi nombre es Pedro Augusto Lameda, Venezolano, 56 años, hobbista de la electrónica, entré a ésta página por curiosidad y me ha parecido muy buena, para compartir informaci.on, espero servir en lo que humildemente pueda. Saludos..!


----------



## toledoca (Jul 6, 2018)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Ariel Toledo soy de Chiapas, México, tengo 53 años, y me gusta la electrónica y mùes pasando por google me encontre este foro muy interesante y pues espero contar con sus apoyos, un cordial saludo para todos


----------



## Luis03 (Jul 7, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Luis Solis, soy un apasionado de la electrónica, espero intercambiar información sobre los temas que se presenten


----------



## manin (Jul 7, 2018)

Hola me llamo Jose Manuel (manin) soy una persona jubilada de Gijon y  me gusta mucho la electronica, mi profesion anterior era la mecanica, electricidad y algo de electronica de los barcos,actualmente estoy entretenido con las fuentes conmutadas  de los televisores pues yo antes de tirar las cosas me gusta saber que tienen por dentro.Repito no soy prfesional.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## llaven (Jul 7, 2018)

Hola ingresé al foro porque encontré un enlace sobre un radio receptor a bulbos, me gusta mucho la experimentación electrónica y sobretodo la radio en todas sus formas: Escucharla, producirla, construirla, saber de sus fenómenos físicos y eléctricos. Aunque pareciera que algunas frecuencias de radio están destinadas a la obsolescencia (la onda corta por ejemplo) creo que más bien es una regeneración: SDR por ejemplo.

En fin me da gusto pertenecer ahora a este foro espero poder aportar algo de utilidad para todos ustedes. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Clemen98 (Jul 7, 2018)

Saludos a todos .
Enhorabuena por el foro.

Mi nombre es Clemente, soy de Málaga...soy electrónico pero hace muchos años que lo tengo dejado por falta de tiempo, y ahora me he decidido a recuperar la afición. Estoy flipando con la cantidad y calidad de la información que habéis aportado. 

Tengo varios proyectos previstos , pero el que más me urge es una centralita para moto. Así que antes de nada andaré leyendo por el foro.

Saludos


----------



## toni petroleo (Jul 7, 2018)

Hola me llamo Toni.
Os he conocido buscando información sobre transistores, soy aficionado y autodidacta, aunque mis conocimientos son básicos ya que solo llevo en ésto desde marzo de éste año, pero me apasiona, gracias, un saludo a todos.


----------



## miguel antonio (Jul 7, 2018)

Hola amigos gracias por la bienvenida, soy técnico electrónico y me dedico a la reparación de tv, lcd, tv led puntualmente y muchas veces consulto con quienes mas saben al respecto, y agradezco la ayuda... de mas está decirlo yo hago lo mismo en lo que pueda ayudar... SALUDO ATTE: Miguel Antonio..


----------



## Kyo261189 (Jul 7, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Pablo
Gracias por aceptarme, me gusta mucho éste foro, recién empecé a estudiar electrónica.


----------



## EDUKT (Jul 7, 2018)

Hola al igual que ustedes soy un apasionado de la electrónica y me gustaría compartir este espacio con ustedes me encanta aprender y lo poco que se me  gustaría enseñar.


----------



## KRLSNVRT (Jul 8, 2018)

Buenos días, soy Carlos Navarrete.
 Supervisor electricista industrial  de Bogota Colombia, aficionado al diseño electrónico basado en micro controladores pic y avr  y la aplicación en automatización industrial, pero estoy desde hace un tiempo adquiriendo conocimientos nuevos sobre los pic y los arduino.
quiero que con su colaboración me guíen para expandir mis conocimientos en la programación a través de lenguaje c o ccs para pic.

Mi objetivo es aprender a generar interrupciones, leer entradas analógicas, estoy trabajando en un proyecto de un joystick en base a uno que encontre en este maravilloso sitio de electronica, pero quiero aprender a comprender su funcionamiento y secuencia de programación para poder modificarlo, me gustaría aprender a programar bien con ccs compiler y c++.

Se algunas cosas básicas pero me gustaría aprender con su colaboración  a programar un joystick con algunas de estas tarjetas que recientemente adquirí : teensy 3.6 , Arduino genuino uno, Arduino mega, Arduino pro mini con atmega 32u4, Arduino nano también puede ser con pic 18f4550 , 18f2550  he hecho juegos de luces, timers con 12f675  pero me gustaría desarrollar un dispositivo hid USB desde cero

De mi parte pueden preguntarme cualquier consulta relacionada con el área de electricidad industrial, control de motores y mantenimiento general.

Muchas gracias


----------



## THe_Boss (Jul 8, 2018)

Buena Tarde Señores,
Soy David, The Boss, siendo parte de esta comunidad, y buscar un beneficio mutuo tanto de aportar como recibir conocimiento,

Saludos a todos.


----------



## MARIO Montenegro (Jul 8, 2018)

Buenas tardes amigos, los aludo desde Guatemala, me gusta mucho la electrónica y mi deseo es aprender mas y ser útil al grupo espero aprender mucho de todos, gracias por aceptarme y que tengan un lindo día y muchos éxitos en la rama de electrónica.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 473183 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hola a todos,

Mi nombre es Javi, soy de Barcelona y estoy finalizando el grado en ingeniería en sistemas de telecomunicaciones del cual únicamente me resta entregar mi proyecto final. Enhorabuena por la gran y amigable comunidad que hay en el foro, es un placer leer y aprender de todos vosotros.

Un saludo, *Kaisser*.


----------



## Federico Pagani (Jul 9, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Federico y me gustaría aprender sobre electrónica de audio.


----------



## jgdf21 (Jul 9, 2018)

Buenos dias amigos del foro, mi nombre es Jose Duran, soy técnico automotriz y electrónico con amplia experiencia en reparacion de ecus automotrices y circuitos eléctrico automotriz, con entera satisfacción entro al Foro para aprender y colaborar con mis conocimiento, muchas gracias.


----------



## crashover (Jul 9, 2018)

Hola, Mi nombre es Juan L. Soy licenciado en electrónica e informática, egrese de la universidad en el 2015, tengo 24 años. Imparto clases de informática y robotica en un colegio secundaria de lima Perú. ahora estoy desarrollando unos proyectos que estaré compartiendo con ustedes. saludos a todos.


----------



## julio rea (Jul 9, 2018)

Hola soy Julio Rea tengo 46 años soy graduado de electrenergética y radioaficionado vivo en la provincia de Camagüey Cuba,soy amante de los cacharreos y tengo mucho respeto por los técnicos Argentinos, cada vez que hago un proyecto que recomiendan dan en el clavo. Mis saludos y respetos para todos y sera un placer compartir con ustedes.
saludos cordiales.
Julito


----------



## ULISES35 (Jul 9, 2018)

Mi nombre es Ulises y soy de México, realmente solo curse un año electrónica radio tv. Pero me gusta reparar mis propias cosas y acudo a sitios como este que son de muchísima ayuda y del cual se aprende mucho, es un placer estar rodeado de gente con muchos conocimientos en la electrónica, saludos y muchas gracias por admitirme.


----------



## pepegtz89 (Jul 9, 2018)

Estimados todos, espero tengan un excelente día en latino-América, una excelente noche en España, mi nombre es Luis Gutiérrez, soy de Pachuca, México, tengo 29 años y soy técnico en electrónica, pese a haber dejado esta disciplina algunos años en el aspecto académico (12 años para ser mas concreto) debido a que continué en nivel licenciatura en el ramo de la ingeniería industrial, aun así, la electrónica siempre la he llevado a cabo como aficionado. Desde luego pese a ser un hobby, mi instinto me impulsa a ir por mas, que mejor que acudir al lugar donde se reúnen los mejores para compartir conocimientos, ideas y soluciones.
Es para mi un honor ser parte de esta comunidad, en la que desde luego espero poder aportar lo mas que pueda (aunque yo se que en su mayoría vengo en plan de esponja para absorber todo el conocimiento posible), ¡reciban un cordial y humilde saludo desde la bella airosa!.


----------



## irixer (Jul 10, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Irixer y vivo en Valladolid.
He trabajado en televisión, estudios, centros emisores, instalación de antenas y reparación de receptores tv.
LLevo 40 años dedicándome a reparaciones electrónicas, aunque sólo 10 años de manera profesional. Lo demás puro hobby.


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

Hola  que tal! Mi nombre es Matias Alba pero me dicen Chiniums. Tengo 25 Años. Me encanta la electronica, la electricidad, la programacion de microcontroladores, un poco de mecanica, etc. Por lo que decidi estudiar Mecatronica en la utn de cba. Me recomendaron mucho este foro, que es muy util y que hay mucha gente copada y dispuesta a dar una mano. 
Saludos...


----------



## Gasparv (Jul 10, 2018)

Hola foro!
Tengo ya 63 y estoy jubilado anticipadamente. He retomado algún proyecto de esos pendientes que siempre quedan por ahí. Profesionalmente he trabajado siempre en una central eléctrica de emergencia de un aeropuerto grande. Mi afición comienza a los 17 años al descubrir la revista Radiorama. Desde entonces he hecho infinidad de inventos, adaptados a los tiempos. Tengo estudios tardíos de ingeniería técnica de telecomunicaciones. Pianista casi autodidacta, aunque ahora voy a clase una hora diaria. Al implantarse internet estuve varios años activo en los foros de la red IRC.  Quien tenga curiosidad puede buscarme en Facebook como Gaspar Vidal, de Palma de Mallorca.


----------



## toresila (Jul 10, 2018)

Perdón a todos por estar leyendo, no contestaba, y saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Ariel R (Jul 10, 2018)

Bueno, parece que ha llegado la hora de presentarse . Mi nombre es Ariel, soy de Mar del Plata , y al igual que la mayoría de ustedes, amante de la electrónica  . He incursionado por el foro en varias ocasiones y creo que ya es tiempo de ofrecer un sincero agradecimiento por todo cuanto ha podido enriquecer mi pequeño cúmulo de conocimientos sobre la materia   ... me quiebro... me quiebro... lpm. No... enserio, gracias a todos los expertos que tienen la generosidad de compartir sus conocimientos de una manera tan altruista y al alcance de todos.  Gracias y espero poder aportar algo o al menos proponer algo que sea provechoso para la mayoría. Saludos


----------



## lahmun (Jul 11, 2018)

Soy un recién llegado, quiero discutir y buscar referencias relacionadas con la electrónica y el microcontrolador.

¿De dónde eres ...?, soy de Dukuhrejo Donohudan - Ngemplak Boyolali Jawa-Tengah 57375

y tu ?.


----------



## Paquita (Jul 11, 2018)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


 
Holaaaaa.


----------



## atheo (Jul 11, 2018)

Hola buenos dias mi nombre es Cristian

Vivo en Mar del Plata con mi familia, tengo 43 años

La verdad que de electronica no se mucho (por no decir nada), quiero aprender

Saludos a todos


----------



## sisint (Jul 11, 2018)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Marcos, soy profesor de una escuela publica de la ciudad de Buenos Aires  y busco un Foro dónde los alumnos puedan investigar sobre problemas reales.


----------



## WILLIAM SOTO (Jul 11, 2018)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre William Soto Pérez...apasionado por la ciencia y la tegnologia, amante al estudio de las antenas para transmisión de radio en FM y  AM. también en las banda de radioaficionados. Gracias por aceptar mi ingreso.


----------



## victorjessid18 (Jul 11, 2018)

Saludos a todo el foro


----------



## Yosept jara (Jul 11, 2018)

Hola


----------



## Juan Rojas M (Jul 12, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy Juan Rojas Trabajo en programación de plc principalmente en siemens, también hago un poco de electrónica de potencia en algunas ocaciones. Vivo en viña del mar Chile, aveces salgo fuera del país por trabajo, trabajo en esto desde el año 90 (siglo pasado)  asi que a la fecha ya tengo algo de experiencia.
hace alguna tiempo andaba buscando un diagrama para ayudar aun cliente que quiere reparar su maquina de soldar, asi llegue al foro y me llamo la atencion.
Saludos a todos


----------



## RichardLP (Jul 12, 2018)

Hola a todo soy Ricardo Raia de La Plata, ingeniero eléctrico, especialidad Estaciones Transformadoras, montaje, supervisión de obra y puesta en servicio, también vinculado a pruebas de protecciones....un apasionado de las mediciones y pruebas. He diseñado una fuente de inyección de corriente secundaria trifásica para "pruebas de carga ficticia" con un decalador de ángulo de fase , también un apasionado de la electrónica (cuando me da tiempo) y deseo compartir con este interesante foro conocimientos y experiencias. Un cordial saludo a todos Uds.!!!!!!


----------



## lamaquina (Jul 12, 2018)

Saludos a todos...
Bendiciones celestiales..

Mi nombre Odalis Ant. Acosta.

          Apasionado de la electronica en general.. Aunque tengo experiencia en telematica, e ing. electronica, llegue al foro tratando de encontrar repuestas a algunas inquietudes que surgen de  vez en cuando.. y compartirlas y analizarlas con mas personas resultaria interesante.  La electronica la considero infinita, siempre hay algo nuevo que aprender, y eso la hace mas interesante. Espero tener una buena relacion con todos y compartir mis conocimientos y experiencia con los demas.

Dios nos vendiga a Todos!!!


----------



## ESCARABAJO700 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Claudio soy técnico electrónico me apasiona la electrónica digital y la programación de microprocesadores he trabajado mucho con electrónica industrial, ademas de la electrónica gran entusiasta de los autos, principalmente antiguos.


----------



## davidbvia (Jul 12, 2018)

Buenas tardes a todos. 
Me llamo David, tengo 38 años y vivo en Vilafranca del Penedès (Catalunya). Soy administrador de redes informáticas y apenas tengo conocimientos de electrónica digital; pero necesito adquirirlos. 
Espero poder aprender todo lo posible relativo a la electrónica y tratar de desarrollarme en este campo cada vez más fascinante.
Saludos y hasta pronto!


----------



## Polacaraza (Jul 12, 2018)

Hola gente, soy el pola de Caraza, estoy buscando circuitos de amplificador Turner 730, si alguien tiene data, pasar por favor, muchas gracias!


----------



## Alexsangu (Jul 12, 2018)

Hola soy Alex, estoy cursando mis estudios en Electrónica, soy muy curioso y me gusta aprender de los demás, si yo ayudo a otras personas me hace sentir muy bien, mucho gusto,.


----------



## cybert (Jul 13, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Bayardo Rivas, soy de Nicaragua, me gusta la electrónica, pero la he dejado de lado por mucho tiempo y estoy retomándola con algunos proyectos.  He llegado a ésta web por una búsqueda y me pareció muy buena. Nos estaremos viendo por aquí.


----------



## juliocabalos (Jul 13, 2018)

Hola me gusta experimentar con los circuitos y espero poder ayudar y recibir ayuda de Uds. que conocen mas del tema. Saludos


----------



## Vicmar15 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hola, soy Víctor y me encanta la electrónica, soy principiante pero no dudo en aprender y crecer aun mas, soy Mexicano y  pasante en Ing. en Robotica y espero poder compartir con todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## elsela (Jul 13, 2018)

Saludo cordial, Mi nombre es Antonio José Sandoval Doza Soy educador jubilado de electrónica, tengo una empresa de electrónica industrial y electromedicina, estoy en la Ciudad de San Cristobal, Estado Tachira Venezuela, lo primero que  ensamble fue un radio superheterodino a  tubos, y  empecé  haciendo cursos por correspondencia, en Escuelas Internacionale, paralelamente estudié electricidad, y después ingenieria electronica, he realizado muchos proyectos, todos los dias me enfrento a un nuevo reto, sin embargo es muy difícil conocer todo el campo de la electrónica, todos los dias hay nuevas tecnologías, y puedo decir que lo mejor es mantenerse enamorado de la electrónica,  fijando su área de trabajo a fondo para lograr satisfacción personal y profesional. Hoy en dia mi área es electrónica industrial, diseños con microcontroladores de Microchip, principalmente. Estamos para aprender y enseñar, tienen a un amigo.


----------



## adricalvente (Jul 14, 2018)

Hola gente me llamo Adrián Calvente, me gusta mucho la electrónica, siempre va a ser una materia pendiente en mí vida porque cuando fue el momento de estudiar no lo hice, por eso toco solo de oído, con proyectos preelaborados, siguiendo patrones y cuando no funciona a llorar a la plaza jaja, saludo a todos.


----------



## bird64 (Jul 14, 2018)

Permiso... mi nombre es Marcelo Fernandez, soy un aficionado en la materia pero me entusiasma aprender y conocer. También me gusta el audio y todo lo relacionado. Gracias por aceptarme, saludo a todos los miembros.


----------



## jdrake (Jul 14, 2018)

Trabaje en TURNER S.A.C.I.F.I. entre los años 78 y 80 , conoci a Jorge Fer, Julio Dieguez, Daniel Lucero, a Stefanini, a Wald y a Giudici, fuimos representantes de YAMAHA Audio.-

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 14, 2018

Y coconozco muy bien la historia de TURNER y EPSILON


----------



## frankiselo (Jul 14, 2018)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme en el Foro, soy de Murcia y me interesa la electrónica pero estoy aprendiendo.


----------



## Carlos6KS (Jul 14, 2018)

Me llamo Carlos Suárez Pérez
Tengo 52 años de edad, vivo en la ciudad de Santa Clara en CUBA

Estudie electrónica,  desempeñe la misma por varios años en la asistencia técnica a los equipos médicos (ELECTROMEDICINA).  Debido  a un accidente laboral tuve dejar la electromedicina y me dedique a  la informática en una empresa de servicios informáticos hasta  que las secuelas del accidente laboral  me impidieron seguir trabajando.

Desde hace 19 años soy RADIOAMATEUR con licencia, por lo que la experimentación en este mundo de la electrónica nunca la he abandonado. Me gusta el mundo de la radio, la automática y ahora el de los PIC,  aunque ya las neuronas no se me adaptan a las nuevas tecnologías. 

Pongo mis modestos conocimientos en las manos de todo aquel que lo necesite y como en este mundo nunca se deja de aprender quiero pertenecer a esta gran familia de  MUNDOELECTRONICO para seguir aumentando los mismos.

saludos cordiales a todos los foristas


----------



## Alfredo140 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Alfredo y me encanta la electrónica, soy autodidacta y con muchas ganas de aprender y he llegado aqui de casualidad y de lo que he visto parece que es el lugar idoneo para aprender.
Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## multiuso (Jul 15, 2018)

Soy Raymundo Pérez Navarro, he estudiado electrónica en la Escuela electrónica Chiapas, en Tapachula, Chiapas, en las etapas de audio y video, en los diferentes tipos de componentes semiconductores, filtros, Resistencias, seguimientos de fallas, diagnósticos, localización de fallas desensamble de los componentes y fallas provocas, curiosamente no desempeñaba esa labor, mi trabajo era otro dónde yo tenía el anhelo de estudiar, ingeniería electrónica en localización de objetos a distancia.


----------



## JoseMgil (Jul 15, 2018)

Hola Soy José vivo en Perú y me da mucho gusto de incorporarme al foro.


----------



## GudaBest (Jul 15, 2018)

Hola, buenas tardes, me llamo Daniel, soy de Buenos Aires, como están ?


----------



## GERARDO_FV (Jul 15, 2018)

Buenas tardes y mucho gusto, yo solo soy un aficionado a la electrónica, me gusta reparar mis radios, televisiones y demás aparatos "antiguos", ya que la mayoría de las personas que he consultado y que se dedican a la reparación de electrónicos, no lo quieren hacer y siempre me "recomiendan" comprar algo mas actual, es por eso que prefiero hacerlo yo mismo, claro me llevare mas tiempo y esfuerzo, encontré esta pagina buscando reparar la falla de mi televisor, así que me registre y espero que me puedan ayudar, de antemano agradezco su apoyo.


----------



## delta 93 (Jul 15, 2018)

Buenas noches, mi nombre es Vicente, soy técnico en electrónica  y es un gusto estar aqui y participar en el Foro.


----------



## memo8bits (Jul 16, 2018)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Guillermo Hernández tengo 38 años y he vivido 23 años entre Maquinas de arcade y electrónica en general mis últimos 10 años trabajando en el servicio autorizado Sony de mi ciudad hoy en día trabajo en casa. Un saludo.


----------



## LauraMartinez1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hola hola mi nombre es Laura Martinez y tengo 28 años, soy licenciada en fisioterapia, decoradora de interiores y me considero una apasionada por la electrónica, la tecnología y todos los avances que esta vaya dando... Paso por aquí para aprender un poco de ustedes y poder compartir pensamientos, opiniones y gustos!!!


----------



## Lazaro S. Rguez Hdez (Jul 16, 2018)

Buenas a todos. Soy cubano  mi nombre es Lázaro S. Rodríguez Hernández __Herede el oficio de mi padre que fue técnico en microondas .Doy Gracias que existan sitios como este presto a ayudar a todos los técnicos.
Gracias por el aporte. Espero cooperar con el mío.


----------



## Amfer (Jul 16, 2018)

Saludos amantes de la electrónica, mi nombre es Aníbal Fernández, vivo en Colombia, tengo 48 años, soy técnico en electrónica y estudiante de tecnología en análisis y desarrollo de Sistemas de información, vivo de las reparaciones y de fabricar elevadores y reductores de voltaje, ya que aquí el servicio de energía eléctrica es deficiente. Mi padre es técnico, me identifico con uno de los compañeros que aprendió con los libros de su papá, así yo, además de ver la pasión de mi viejo, me "encarreté" con la electrónica y el próximo paso e la ingeniería.
Espero ser de ayuda y al mismo tiempo contar con la de ustedes. Gracias.


----------



## Geraelec (Jul 17, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Genaro Carrillo de Michoacan Mex. Tengo 25 años y apenas unos 6 que practico la electrónica, de hecho mi pasión  son los altavoces y el diseño de sistemas de refuerzo, es un gusto aprender los proyectos y temas del foro, y vaya que si me han servido por lo que agradezco ser parte.. Saludos a todos


----------



## jochema22 (Jul 17, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Jochema, y después de unos años y ahora que dispongo de más tiempo regreso con un nuevo registro, espero cooperar en lo posible y seguir aprendiendo de este foro, que desde un principio siempre me ha parecido muy interesante. Un saludo a toda la comunidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2018)

Hola , quien eras antes ?


----------



## revo889 (Jul 17, 2018)

Hola buenos días, mi nombre es Rafael Villegas son Ing. Mecatronico, me gustan las tecnologías vengo aquí a aprender y ayudar en lo que me sea posible. Gracias.


----------



## Xjuan (Jul 17, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Juan, soy de la pcia. de Córdoba Argentina, trabajo como técnico electrónico de hace más de treinta años.
Todavía conservo la vocación con la que me inicié, por eso me interesó participar en el foro y colaborar en lo que pueda.
Saludos y buenos proyectos!


----------



## juanda07 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hola, soy nuevo en éste tema.


----------



## Lucas2018 (Jul 18, 2018)

Buenas, Soy Lucas!; Dios me los bendiga, estudio en una escuela técnica, desde hace mucho me gusta la electrónica, y en la escuela solamente este año resien he tentenido la materia electrónica, y ya q el título es referido a las energías renovables, lo q se ve de Electrónica es muy básico!... Asiq bue, muchos aportes míos no voy a poder dar, pero voy a prestar atención de los muchos q integran este foro y saben muchísimo! .
Dios les bendiga!!!


----------



## ceitarini (Jul 18, 2018)

Hola, gracias por dejarme participar de éste Foro, espero aprender mucho de la Electrónica, gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Kspids (Jul 19, 2018)

Buenas a todos! Soy Ingeniero electrónico. Mi idea es aprender de los que saben más que yo y ayudar a los que saben menos.

Un saludo!


----------



## Programmer I+D (Jul 19, 2018)

Soy nuevo en la Comunidad

Me interesa conocer más acerca de los MCUs


----------



## Adolfin (Jul 19, 2018)

Hola a todos me presento, soy Adolfo de Santiago de Chile, y les cuento que llegue a esta pagina buscando información sobre algunos circuitos de amplificación de potencia, y me parece notable  que se comparta información. Saludos a todos


----------



## cupertino (Jul 19, 2018)

Desde  Venezuela saludos para todos los amigos y colegas de Cupertino Gurrero en todo el mundo y Jesucristo les ama a todos, amen


----------



## Lanyelo (Jul 19, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Miguel, soy de Bs As Argentina, soy un aficionado a la electrónica y me gusta mucho los que ustedes hacen.


----------



## Cekon (Jul 20, 2018)

Saludos! soy Jorge actualmente estudio máster en industria 4.0. Soy apasionado de todos los temas relacionados a la electrónica. Espero conocer a personas con  el mismo interés. Saludos!


----------



## wily a. coaquira cutipa (Jul 20, 2018)

Saludos cordiales compañeros, mi nombre es Wily Coaquira, tengo mis 22 años, mi pasión es la electrónica automotriz y estoy buscando un simulador de sensor ckp y cmp sincronizada, espero sus ayudas, gracias


----------



## MauroMP (Jul 21, 2018)

Hola, llegue al foro buscando información, soy aficionado, me gusta y estoy incursionando en la domotica e iot, tengo mas preguntas que soluciones, espero poder encontrar y dar alguna respuestas, gracias


----------



## Mich30 (Jul 21, 2018)

Hola a todos.Me gusta la electronica  y la practico desde hace mucho y quiero aprender mas.Espero ser de ayuda,saludos a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## andres_ecuador (Jul 21, 2018)

Saludos, soy de Ecuador


----------



## juanalbertoibarra (Jul 22, 2018)

Gracias por aceptar mi participación, y sobre todo por permitirme aprender de los que saben!! Gracias !!


----------



## MarceloHQ (Jul 22, 2018)

Hola, soy Marcelo de Chile, electrónico industrial, también autodidacta desde niño, principalmente sobre todo lo relacionado a la electrónica, informática y audio. Saludos a todos.


----------



## hach69 (Jul 22, 2018)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


 
Hola a todos, me llamo Jesus Navarro y soy de España, hace años que me dedico a la electrónica aunque por motivos de salud la he dejado aparcada algún tiempo.
Ahora vuelvo al tema y si puedo ayudar en algo, estoy a disposición de todos.


----------



## chuchuaray (Jul 23, 2018)

Buenos DIAS muchachones, soy técnico electrónico de 60 años de edad y con una experiencia grande en electrónica y jubilado de PDVSA en departamento de electrónica, soy muy apasionado a la investigación de fallas electrónica y me gusta el diálogo sobre estos temas, asi que quedó inscrito en este foro para tener comunicación y dialogar con ustedes. Atentamente un amigo mas para esa comunidad.


----------



## mempun (Jul 23, 2018)

Hola: soy técnico en electrónica, especialidad intrumentos de medida. Actualemte jubilado, pero puedo aportar gran experiencia en este tema.


----------



## ROkkk (Jul 23, 2018)

Hola, soy aficionado a la electrónica con pocos conocimientos, soy jubilado y la electrónica no tenia nada que ver en mi trabajo.Un saludo


----------



## amado1955 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Amado Mendez Lara, tengo 62 años y de hecho fui telegrafistas de ferrocarriles, actualmente jubilado y estoy dedicandome a la reparación de amplificadores de potencia de grupos musicales en mi region Veracruz pais México, siempre me ha gustado ésta página porque aquí he aprendido varias cosas, muy buena página y si tengo algo que aportar con gusto lo hago., gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## sdevoto (Jul 23, 2018)

Saludos, soy de Costa Rica y es un placer estar por acá, espero poder aportar en alguna cosa.


----------



## luks89 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Lucas Otoniel, soy de El Salvador y soy aficionado a la electrónica desde niño pero nunca me pude dedicar a ella. Actualmente trabajo en una fábrica de bolsas plásticas. Navegando por la red encontré el Foro, espero aprender mucho de todos los máster, un saludo a todos.


----------



## michael lopez (Jul 25, 2018)

Mi nombre es Michael Lopez y me gusta la electronica y me gustaria ampliar mis conocimientos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## cruzmc (Jul 25, 2018)

Buenas tardes amigos y moderadores de este prestigiado foro.
Les saludo desde Conroe Tx Usa, soy Cruzmc y tengo algunos conocimientos de electrónica. espero que podamos compartir algunas ideas, más en la línea de RF.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## demusics (Jul 25, 2018)

Hola, soy David, ingeniero electronico, y aqui estoy para compartir conocimiento y experiencias, un saludo,


----------



## Pino2018 (Jul 25, 2018)

Buenas tardes a todos, me llamo Jorge, soy argentino de la ciudad de Rosario, desde pibe tengo como hobby la electrónica, hice un secundario técnico y luego me recibí de ing. electrónico. Ahora doy clases de varias materias sobre electrónica y además tengo un taller donde reparaba equipos industriales. Espero compartir conocimientos con los demás integrantes de este prestigioso foro, de lo mejor en habla castellana.


----------



## comunicaciones navia (Jul 25, 2018)

Saludos amigos los temas que leí son interesantese y por ese motivo espero aportar  y estar aprendiendo con ustedes


----------



## gallego221 (Jul 26, 2018)

Buenos días estimados. Soy fanático del Ford Falcon y de las Antenas. Gracias por compartir conmigo.  Como buen argentino todo lo que corre energía y nafta está hecho con alambre y fierro. Espero compartir lo que aprendí de RF y espero serle útil al grupo. Son todos muy amables.


----------



## willy_gfs (Jul 26, 2018)

Hola a todos!! Soy Guillermo de Argentina, apasionado de la electrónica de chico, técnico en informática e ingeniero electrónico.
Ya saben, entre la familia, trabajo y compromisos no queda mucho tiempo para el hobby, pero algo siempre hago.
Actualmente trabajo en una multinacional del rubro de la automatización industrial, con mucha experiencia en PLC, redes, drives etc
A su disposició!
Saludos!


----------



## Martnole (Jul 26, 2018)

Mi nombre Orli Martins, me gusta mucho la electrónica y quiero aprender mucho más por lo que decidí participar.

Meu nome Orli Martins gosto muito de eletronica e quero aprender muito mais por isso decidi participar

*Fórum de língua Espanhola. Por favor use um tradutor*


----------



## edpwt (Jul 27, 2018)

Hola, buen día, soy Edpwt en internet y soy estudiante de electrónica.

ola bom dia sou EDPWT na internet e sou estudante de eletrônica

*Fórum de língua Espanhola. Por favor use um tradutor*


----------



## MIKEOROZCO43 (Jul 27, 2018)

Buenos días mucho gusto para todos los compañeros, mi nombre es Miguel Orozco soy de Barranquilla Colombia tengo 53 años soy tecnólogo en electrónica y técnico en mantenimiento y reparación de pc desktop, portátiles. tengo una experiencia en el campo de aproximadamente 30 años pero es bien sabido que nunca terminamos de aprender ni de recibir ayudas,por ese motivo me adhiero este foro con el fin de dar y recibir conceptos,experiencias y opiniones,espero conocer gente de todo el mundo,llegue aquí por que  me encuentro con un problema y un amigo me recomendó esta pagina dice que aquí hay gente con mucho conocimiento y respetuosos espero ser del agrado de todos gracias.


----------



## Turin (Jul 27, 2018)

Hola administradores y amigos: mi nombre es Arturo y mi nick "Turin", soy un novato en electrónica y me gustaría aprender, estoy aprendiendo a usar el Proteus y me parece un excelente software para crear Circuitos Impresos, con el tiempo espero poder colaborar con ustedes conforme vaya yo aprendiendo y así poder compartir lo que amablemente ustedes hacen....

Gracias por permitirme ser un miembro mas en su equipo ....


----------



## servitecort (Jul 28, 2018)

hola a toda esta comunidad de técnicos y aficionados en foro de electronica.

Mi nombre es willian ortega  soy  apasionado por la tecnología electrónica 
desde muy joven que aun recuerdo   desde los 12 o 13 años recolectaba todo tipo de aparatos para estudiarlo y aprender pero era imposible ya como a los 15  años comencé a comprar las famosas revistas de  electrónica españolas por cierto las primeras que compre  y a los 16 logre armar un juego de luces sipcodelica  de tres faros fue para mi una gran experiencia y conocimiento y a los 17 años ingrese a la marina donde logre realizar el curso básico de electrónica y hasta ahora he logrado tener mi pequeño taller donde día a día adquiero mas conocimiento por mis propios medios y el cual es una alegría para mi encontrar  este sitio para intercambiar y compartir,  ya que buscaba información  sobre como armar un circuito para medir alta temperatura  para emular una estación de aire caliente realizada por mis propias manos el cual posteriormente compartiré pues le aclaro que no soy un experto aun soy novato pero con los conocimientos medios en electrónica en toda sus ramas y si en algo puedo ayudar aquí estaré muchas gracias por su recibimiento en este foro.


----------



## alejandromblanco (Jul 28, 2018)

Hola Mi nombre es Alejandro, tengo 36 años ,Vivo en Cordoba Argentina soy tecnico electronico, y tengo un taller de herreria.


----------



## salvi_elect (Jul 29, 2018)

Hola a todos! Soy Salvi de Barcelona. En octubre empiezo un FP de Mantenimeimto de Electrónica a distancia. Mi trabajo ya esta relacionado con elementos electronicos pero quiero ampliar mi conocimientos. Un saludo!


----------



## minivoltio (Jul 29, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Diego, soy de Galicia y mis conocimientos de electronica son bastante escasos, me registré en estos foros porque la electronica es uno de mis hobbies y siempre ando liado con algún proyecto y estos foros para mí son de gran ayuda.


----------



## arriquitan (Jul 29, 2018)

Hola me llamo Francisco y vivo en Jerez, España. Aficionado a la electrónica y con muchas ganas de aprender. Un saludo para todos!


----------



## Dumary (Jul 29, 2018)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Felliz Dia. Soy Alfredo parisca. Soy tambien muy apasionado a la electrónica y me gusta compartir mi experiencia y conocimento con todos los miembros de esta comunidad. saludos a todos


----------



## pepeohm (Jul 29, 2018)

Perdonad amigos, no había visto éste foro antes, soy Pepe Ochoa desde Cartagena España, aqui estoy para aprender y ayudar.


----------



## Ulises Jota (Jul 29, 2018)

Hola! Me llamo Javier y a pesar de no tener ningún estudio sobre el tema, me gusta mucho. Espero poder aprender de toda la experiencia que se reune en el foro. Saludos desde La Plata!!


----------



## sergiov (Jul 29, 2018)

Hola, buenas tardes soy Sergio, saludos a todos desde México, a veces reparo tarjetas electrónicas y necesito  información algunas veces y me parece excelente contar con ayuda y contribuir, la posibilidad de contribuir también.


----------



## francisco2018 (Jul 29, 2018)

Mi nombre es Francisco Barahona, soy de El Salvador, mecánico de profesión pero me apasiona la electrónica. espero aprender mucho de ustedes. de lo poco que he aprendido si puedo compartirlo. con gusto lo haré. saludos a todos.


----------



## Drezt (Jul 30, 2018)

Hola, soy Drezt, un gallego apasionado del DIY, autodidacta y cacharrero afincado en tarragona


----------



## oraciom (Jul 30, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy Miguel Cabello, soy de Granada España, electricista, pero me gusta un poco todo, me quiero introducir en electrónica con las conocimientos que ustedes me dejen aprender.
Un saludo y gracias por dejarme participar en éste mundo y gracias a la labor que desarrollan.


----------



## Nan84 (Jul 30, 2018)

Gracias amigos será de gran ayuda servir y ser servido la verdad electrónica es bien complicada pero es muy interesante para los que tenemos paciencia saludes gracias...


----------



## alderson (Jul 30, 2018)

Buen día, compañeros, mi nombre es Alderson Granados, quiero aprender electrónica y que ustedes compartan sus experiencias conmigo, ya que desconozco el tema de la electrónica, quiero empezar a aprender desde lo más básico para ir profundizando en este tema. De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## OSmany (Jul 30, 2018)

Hola a todos, me llamo OSmany y soy de Cuba, soy ingeniero mecánico pero me apasiona la electrónica, solo espero que me ayuden a aumentar mi conocimiento y mi habilidad en ésta materia y yo poder ayudar a otros.

Saludos.


----------



## alvaro bauste (Jul 30, 2018)

Buenas tardes, me llamo Álvaro Baute, me encanta la electrónica, me especializo en electrónica en tv, espero nos podamos ayudar mutuamente en éste Foro, soy de Venezuela, saludos.!


----------



## stonealcoy (Jul 31, 2018)

Hola buenos dias soy Guillermo, electronico de estudios, informatico de profesion, gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## luis torrellas (Jul 31, 2018)

Hola, saludos, soy Luis Gerardo, mi pasión es la electrónica desde que nací, me uno a la comunidad y viendo y compartiendo proyectos, experiencias, relacionado con el universo de la electrónica, saludos desde Venezuela !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## chapi__14 (Jul 31, 2018)

Buenas a todos, me llamo Alberto y tengo 27 años.

Me gusta mucho la electrónica y espero aprender mucho con vosotros, un saludo.


----------



## Edmundo Alfaro (Jul 31, 2018)

Hola soy Edmudo Alfaro Oropeza, amante de la reparación electrónica.

Gracias por la oportunidad de poder aprender y compartir en este importante Foro.


----------



## yeyailla (Ago 1, 2018)

Hola a todos desde Venezuela !


----------



## novaton (Ago 2, 2018)

Hola gente, mi paso por el foro ha de ser mas de curioso observador que de aportante, espero en un futuro proximo revertir eso. 
Saludos a todos y buenos proyectos!!


----------



## acabello32 (Ago 2, 2018)

Hola! me presento.
Me llamo Ángel, vivo en Chile, soy ingeniero mecánico. pero me llamó mucho la atención el mundo de la electrónica, poco a poco me he ido introduciendo en éste mundo, por el momento me encuentro en el nivel aficionado de la electrónica, espero aprender mas, y aportar conocimientos en el futuro.
De pronto se me ocurren ideas locas y trato de evaluar como desarrollarlas, y buscando métodos de como desarrollarlas llegue a este foro.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Frajavileogo (Ago 2, 2018)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Francisco Leon soy de Venezuela aficionado a la electrónica tengo un taller en mi casa, trabajo con computadoras y soy facilitador de software libre. 

Saludo a todos los del foro y espero ayudar a resolver algún problema siempre y cuando este conectado ala red.


----------



## Tlahuisca93 (Ago 2, 2018)

Hola , saludos, mi nombre es Enrique Tlahuisca , me  he incorporado a éste grupo  por que me gusta la electrónica y quiero resolver mis dudas, además que hay temas muy interesantes en ésta página.


----------



## beautyalex (Ago 2, 2018)

Hola, buenas a todos. Mi nombre es Alejandra. Soy de Salta, Argentina y empecé a estudiar la carrera de "Tecnicatura en Electrónica" sin saber nada de nada, de a poco voy conociendo un poco mas. 
Es muy interesante lo que se puede hacer sabiendo electrónica.


----------



## Danibargada (Ago 3, 2018)

Hola amigos, soy Dani y he llegado a vuestro foro por otro diferente, me parece muy interesante...
Un saludo a toda la comunidad y nos vemos por el camino


----------



## honay (Ago 3, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy Honay, ingeniero informático y programador, estoy terminando una maestria en electrónica aplicada en estos momentos y enrredado con un proyecto de una fuente variable y la sustitución de algunos componentes digamos que tradicionales con el fin de abaratar el costo.

Navegando me topé con éste sitio por casualidad y me parece muy bueno al punto  encontre un esquema que creo me puede solucionar mis problemas, así que para acceder a él me registré en el foro, no soy de los que se la pasa navegando, solo lo hago cuando necesito comprobar alguna información o el tiempo me lo permite, pero creo que me daré mis vueltas por éste de vez en cuando, se ve bastante interesante y cuando termine mi proyecto lo subiré para que lo veais y me den su opinión. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Nirotleon (Ago 3, 2018)

Mi nombre es Noel Torin, desde muy niño me ha gustado la electrónica como entretenimiento, por eso he hecho cursos de ésta; mis pocos conocimientos me colocado en un lugar de la familia como “El Reparador” cada ves que algún familiar me trae un problema con un aparato, lo investigo he intento repararlo, por eso es que este tipo foro me parece ideal para nutrir mi experiencia.


----------



## mike82 (Ago 3, 2018)

Hola a todos me presento, soy de Chubut Argentina.
Me encanta la electrónica desde muy chico pero ya de mas grande y gracias a todo el material disponible en Internet pude concentrarme un poco mas en ir aprendiendo de a poco.

Actualmente estoy intenando desarrollar un buscador de metales que paso a contarles en otro post y pedir una que otra ayudita.
Gracias


----------



## yv8ad.rei (Ago 3, 2018)

Hola a todos...Mi nombre es Reinaldo Mendez....con estoy jubilado de la industria petrolera...en el area de mantenimiento de oleoductos, gasoductos  y estaciones de flujo.soy  facilitador en varias materias tecnicas   tambien..soy radioaficionado desde 1974...me gusta mucho la electronica, espec ificamente construccion de antenas de Hf,reparar radios de Hf y Vhf..tengo muy pocos conocimientos de electronica pero ahora tengo mas tiempo  disponible para este hobby...espero contar con vuestro conocimiento y excelente actitud de compartir conocimientos...por aqui a sus ordenes....Un cordial saludos para todos...!!


----------



## pepe-ohmios (Ago 4, 2018)

Me presento, soy Marino Mercante, jubilado, si puedo ayudar en algo aquí estoy, también me gustará aprender, hay muchas cosas de ese tema que he tocado poco y otras las ignoro, desde España un saludo


----------



## casius1984 (Ago 4, 2018)

Hola a todos es un placer compartir conocimientos con todos ustedes en este foro..exitos a todos


----------



## d10s_lepra (Ago 4, 2018)

Buenas, soy de Rosario, leproso, y espero aprender bastante acá, voy a postear mi problema/macana por apurado, espero me ayuden, saludos.


----------



## bolivar22 (Ago 4, 2018)

Hola que tal a todos mi nombre es Bolivar tengo 22 años soy estudiante estoy estudiando ing. electronica este foro es de mucha ayuda saludos a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2018)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevo participante !*​


----------



## JAVYSER (Ago 4, 2018)

Hola a todos, gracias por aceptarme en el grupo, me han recomendado mucho ésta comunidad y se que aprenderé mas de todos ustedes, saludos desde Lima-Peru


----------



## debar (Ago 5, 2018)

Hola.
 Mi nombre es Debar, soy de Malasia, soy profesor de economía e inglés, estoy aquí aprendiendo todo sobre electrónica, así que por favor enséñenme si tengo alguna pregunta en este foro.

Gracias.

Hello.
My name is Debar, I am from Malaysia, I am economic an english teacher, I am here just learning all about electronics, so please teach me  if I have a question on this forum.


Thank you.


----------



## elektrop746 (Ago 5, 2018)

Hola! Soy Emmanuel y soy de Belice. Soy estudiante y caí aquí porque me gusta la electricidad y siempre se aprende algo nuevo cada día. Saludos a todos.


----------



## zenitram (Ago 5, 2018)

Bueno señores encantado de conocerles, me llamo Norberto y mi pasión por la electrónica y la radioafición viene más o menos desde los 13 años.
Gracias por admitirme en el foro.-


----------



## charly60 (Ago 5, 2018)

Hola a todos. Soy Carlos Pepe y me ha interesado mucho el foro. Soy un viejo amateur de la electrónica con muchas ganas de seguir aprendiendo e intercambiar ideas y proyectos. Un gran saludo a la comunidad del foro y gracias por permitirme el contacto con todos.


----------



## Elroys (Ago 6, 2018)

Mi nombre es Roger, soy eléctrico automotriz, programador, a veces requiero de diagramas que he borrado o he dejado en el pasado y busco en la red pero también estamos para ayudar


----------



## Fakaf (Ago 6, 2018)

Hola, me presento. Soy nuevo en este grupo.
Saludos a todos!


----------



## Franfiera (Ago 7, 2018)

Hola foro!!
 Me llamo Fran y soy de Guadalajara.
Algo se de electrónica, pero tengo un problema.
espero que podáis ayudarme y yo colaboraré en lo que pueda.
un saludo


----------



## Quillo (Ago 7, 2018)

Hola todos. 
Soy Enrique,  se la prov de Sevilla.  Y tras 15Años sin tocar nada de electrónica vuelvo con ganas renovadas. 
No sé mucho.  Y tengo grandes fallos.  os iré siguiendo por aquí.


----------



## maxisound (Ago 7, 2018)

Hola botijas! Soy Maxi desde el barrio de El Prado en Uruguay ! No se nada de electronica pero me encanta !

Ya construí varios pedales de guitarra y funcionaron a la perfección ! Estoy muy contento, también me construí una fuente que también anda fantástico, me registro porque tengo un problema que quiero solucionar y necesito ayuda.

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Beto33 (Ago 7, 2018)

Hola soy beto33 un saludo a todos los integrantes de este foro, soy aficionado a la electrónica.
Bendiciones A todos


----------



## Kiano (Ago 8, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Sergio y me apasiona la electronica y las placas tipo plc, un saludo a todos.


----------



## ricardo6202 (Ago 8, 2018)

Hola me llamo Ricardo,  soy del estado de Puebla en México, me dedico a la electrónica desde hace 25 años, me gusta mucho mi trabajo y espero que en este foro podamos intercambiar información que nos ayude en las reparaciones. saludos a todos


----------



## Norton (Ago 8, 2018)

Buenas noches, soy de Uruguay me gusta mucho la electrónica y los amplificadores de guitarra a Valvulas, tengo uno de hace muchos años, estaré leyendo todos Lis interesantes comentarios.  Saludos


----------



## Gus3539 (Ago 8, 2018)

Hola gente. Me llamo Gustavo y trabajo reparando computadoras, monitores, discos rígidos y casi lo que venga a mis manos. Tengo 57 años y trabajo en esto desde 1984 aproximadamente. Vivimos en un mundo donde constantemente la electrónica evoluciona generando millones de aparatos de diversa calidad y utilidad lo cual es un desafío constante para nuestras mentes y los diagnósticos y soluciones respectivos. Creo que ayudarnos es una gran iniciativa en la que todos (inclusive los clientes) ganamos. Abrazo para todos y espero poder colaborar con mi experiencia y que me ayuden en las complicaciones !


----------



## Peter elizalde (Ago 8, 2018)

Hola soy estudiante de Electrónica.
Recién estoy entrando en el mundo de la Electrónica y me parece fascinante saludos


----------



## Kanacamila (Ago 9, 2018)

Me llamo Alejandro soy de Valencia y me he iniciado en la electrónica por trabajo y pasión.
Espero aprender rápido y aportar mi granito de arena.
Saludos.


----------



## Barbass1 (Ago 9, 2018)

Saludos a toda la comunidad y es un honor compartir con ustedes, soy Andres Guevara, aficionado a la electrónica de instrumentos musicales, les deseo éxito a todos en sus proyectos!!!!,


----------



## alexdokken (Ago 9, 2018)

Un saludo a todos, acabo de registrarme.


----------



## Mserdag (Ago 10, 2018)

Buenos días, gracias por aceptarme, soy de Córdoba Argentina


----------



## JosuELO (Ago 10, 2018)

Saludos desde Chile, mi nombre es Josue
soy ingeniero electrónico.
Espero ser de ayuda en el foro

Saludos!


----------



## matioo (Ago 10, 2018)

Hola me llamo Matias y soy argentino, me apasiona la electrónica pero es mas un hobby para mi y quiero aprender, saludos.


----------



## agus98_lunas (Ago 10, 2018)

Hola!! Mi nombre es Agustina... Me  encanta todo lo que tenga que ver con la electromecánica y me encantaría aprender mas...  tengo 20 añitos... y soy Argentina


----------



## Gquenan (Ago 11, 2018)

Hola soy Gastón de Córdoba Capital. Saludos a todos. Soy electricista mecánico


----------



## pcw8512 (Ago 12, 2018)

Hola a todos.  Alla por la década de los 80 comenzé un poco con la electrónica pero la abandoné por la informática. Ahora quisiera retomar poco este campo. 
Saludos Lorenzo.


----------



## masterslave (Ago 12, 2018)

Buen día a todos. 
Me gusta mucho la electrónica y sus aplicaciones; también me gusta la informática, electricidad, programación de autómatas y reparar artefactos.
Me uno al equipo con la intensión de informarme, ayudar y compartir mis conocimientos adquiridos.
Saludos a todos desde Venezuela


----------



## jorged (Ago 12, 2018)

Hace tiempo participo revisando paginas en el Foro y he participado alguna que otra vez en las charlas. Mi nombre es Jorge Morales y tengo la electronica como aficion y de profesion informatico. He satisfecho muchas dudasa y aprendido muchas cosas
Por ello los saludo a todos.


----------



## yeray electronica (Ago 12, 2018)

Buenas mi nombre es Yeray Cabrera y soy tecnico electronico. Siempre que puedo me gusta reparar equipos. Llevo un tiempo trabajando de tecnico en reparacion de equipos de sonido. Pero no estoy cerrado a la reparacion de ningun otro aparato. Espero poder ayudar en lo que sea.


----------



## LucasPortaz (Ago 12, 2018)

Saludos a todos, mi nombre es Lucas, soy Argentino pero vivo en Venezuela, he seguido la pagina desde hace mucho, soy técnico en electricidad y tengo conocimientos en electrónica, he consultado la pagina muchas veces y desde hace años pero me gustaría poder contribuir a quienes preguntan así como participar de manera activa en esta comunidad.


----------



## calup (Ago 12, 2018)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Carlos Alberto Luna, soy de Colombia y me apasiona la electrónica. Es una gran bendición hacer parte de esta gran comunidad donde se comparte valioso conocimiento del apasionante mundo de la electrónica; aun soy muy novato  pero con sus aportes se que mis conocimientos cada día serán mejores.
Bendiciones para todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## valledelos patos (Ago 12, 2018)

Hola soy  Oscar vivo en San Juan Argentina, siempre me gustó la electrónica y la electricidad, pero como siempre mi condición económica no me permitió estudiar, bueno pero eso ya pasó, lástima que cuando podemos ya se nos fueron los años, ya tengo 71 años, si alguien está dispuesto a ayudarme con mis consultas se lo agradeceré mucho, si no de todas formas muchas gracias a todos P/D Tengo algunos conocimientos de electrónica, saludos y que Dios los ayude. Gracias.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 12, 2018

Hola DOSMETROS  gracias por leer mi mensaje no se como presentarme solo se que soy un a persona sencilla,tranquila,con defectos y virtudes como cualquier ser humano no me gusta mentir ni que me mientan cualquier cosa sobre mi pregunten que yo les contesto gracias


----------



## Waldemar dubon (Ago 13, 2018)

Me llamo Waldemar Dubon, soy técnico en electrónica y muchas gracias por aceptar mi suscripción al foro, muy valioso, gracias


----------



## markito26 (Ago 13, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Marco Joel Zumba, tengo algo de experiencia en el automatizado de maquinaria industrial y hoy estoy acá con la intención de consulta.


----------



## Redston.electronics (Ago 13, 2018)

Hola desde Mexico, soy tecnico en electronica industrial y trabajo en una empresa manufacturera de circuitos integrados, esperamos poder aportar y tambien aprender de este espacio, Saludos cordiales.


----------



## zadiel (Ago 13, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Zadiel, veo en la electrónica un mundo de oportunidades de innovar. Veo que este grupo es perfecto para compartir información aprender y compartir nuestros conocimientos, saludos!


----------



## garciariel (Ago 14, 2018)

Mi nombre es Ariel Garcia soy técnico electromecánico y trabajo en mantenimiento eléctrico en Bahia Blanca. Este foro me ha ayudado mucho en desarrollos y dudas.


----------



## marco braul (Ago 14, 2018)

Buenas tardes,  muy buenos aportes los que hacen.


----------



## jmendez (Ago 14, 2018)

Saludos para todos los integrantes de este foro.


----------



## hasefroch (Ago 15, 2018)

Hola a todos, espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda. Saludos.


----------



## djchispitaqbsas (Ago 15, 2018)

Buenas como estan? Soy Marcelo Fabián Farinella, de Quilmes Bs. As. Argentina, tengo 47 años, soy DJ desde los años 80s, soy fanatico de todo lo que tenga que ver con luces para discotecas, bares, etc, fanatico de los Leds, tengo conocimientos en electrónica básica, y algo de programación en un entorno de diagramas de flujo, estoy intentando ver arduino y asm.

Buscando en San Youtube videos de iluminación casera para discotecas, me tope con un video de un vumetro gigante algo que me apacina y nunca pude hacer uno bueno que diga guau y este video me trajo hasta este foro el cual me registre y no me pienso ir por que veo que aqui si se comparte el conocimiento sin problema o con mala onda como en otros.

Un saludo grande a toda la comunidas.
Gracias por existir.


----------



## alvis61 (Ago 15, 2018)

Hola mi Nombre es Alvis Rodriguez, trabajo en mi tiempo libre con electronica, tv y otros. de verdad es un buen sitio, donde se comparten temas importantes de electronica.


----------



## Josecarioca (Ago 16, 2018)

Buenas tardes, me llamo Paco Lencina y soy tecnico de Electronica, aunque no tengo mucho tiempo en mis ratos libres me gusta leer en foros de electronica.
Intentaré ayudar en lo que pueda.
Saludos


----------



## rgmarinlopez (Ago 16, 2018)

Saludos desde Venezuela, saludos a toda Latinoamérica, aquí con ganas de aprender y adquirir nuevos conocimientos y experiencias.


----------



## Kosark (Ago 16, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Carlos soy Técnico en Programación y desde pequeño me ha fascinado la electrónica y las matemáticas, el saber como funcionan las cosas que usamos en la vida cotidiana y lo sorprendente que pueden ser el funcionamiento de algunas cosas que usamos día a día.

¡Saludos!


----------



## danhomes (Ago 17, 2018)

Hola gente, mi nombre es Daniel y trabajo en la enseñanza en una escuela Argentina. Soy técnico electricista y me interesa la electrónica desde que estaba en la escuela media. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Solete (Ago 18, 2018)

Hola a todos,
Me llamo Javier Soler de Sevilla(España). Trabajo como informático en un empresa de Ingeniería de Control y Automatización, me gusta la electrónica en especial todo los relacionado con arduino, resberriPi y similares. 
Me gusta investigar y desarrollar las ideas que se me van ocurriendo y ahora estoy empezando a montar un brazo robotico de 6 ejes. 
Como siempre cuando empiezo con un proyecto me surgen dudas y creo que este foro es el mejor sitio para encontrar ayuda y ayudar en la medida de mis posibilidades.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## valledelos patos (Ago 18, 2018)

hola a todos soy Ocar,soy jubilado y tengo un tallercito  de electrodomesticos,radios y equipos de audio gracias a todos por ayudarme


----------



## enriquemesa8080 (Ago 18, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Enrique Mesa, soy aficionado a la electronica, estoy en proceso de aprendizaje. Tengo conocimientos basicos como probar los componentes electronicos si estàn en buen estado. Tengo un blog enriquemesa8080.blogspot.com. Ahi voy subiendo mis proyectos personales como forma de establecer mi marca personal. Mi meta es aprender todo lo que pueda  y asi sustentarme laboralmente con eso.

Claro tambien quiero armar mis propios equipos. Y cualquier forma de ingreso con esta carrera de la electronica es bienvenida.

Si quieren visiten mi blog y diganme que cosas puedo hacer para hacerlo mas util. Siempre me gusta ver proyectos hechos por otras personas, Si alguno tiene una pagina, blog o sitio donde suba sus proyectos hechos (puede ser solo la imagen, no es necesario que brinden el esquema). Asi me informo y veo todas las posibilidades de este mundo de la electronica.

Por ahora solo he montado un circuito con un rele que cambia de fuente de alimentacion continua a bateria en caso de que falle la normal. El circuito es visible desde mi blog. Cualquier opinion constructiva es bienvenida.

Yo siempre uso simulaciones antes de montar el circuito, a mi en lo personal uso Proteus porque es el simulador más accesible. También uso Electronics Workbench 5, cuando la simulación se hace pesada por el entorno del Proteus.

También he interactuado con los componentes físicos, pero como no tengo tanto presupuesto (por si se dañaran) prefiero simular y darme una idea y después armarlo en real.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## RH67AR (Ago 19, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Roberto Heyer, tengo 50 años y he trabajado en manufactura electrónica desde que tengo conocimiento, desde los circuitos de la revista Lúpin, la Radio Práctica, Elektor, etc. hasta trabajar en Siemens Argentina, capacitarme en el exterior en máquinas de pick@place e instalar líneas de producción en Tierra del Fuego. Tengo más experiencia en el montaje que en el diseño, pero quiero seguir aprendiendo y compartiendo con aquellos interesados en este mundo. Saludos!!!


----------



## Peru (Ago 19, 2018)

Me presento (ya iba siendo hora).
Conozco un poco de electrónica porque siempre me ha gustado tanto la electrónica como la informática. Gracias a la información encontrada en internet (y a una buena base de física del instituto) he podido sastisfacer mi afición por ambas cosas, ampliar mis conocimientos y defenderme en ellos bastante bien.
Agradezco desde aquí a todos aquellos que comparten su tiempo y sus conocimientos para que otros podamos también adquirirlos.
Un saludo a todos.

Edito: aunque el sistema me indicaba que me presentara en este hilo, he encontrado mi presentación hace ya tiempo. De cualquier forma, aquí lo dejo.


----------



## Gabardina (Ago 19, 2018)

Hola a todos, actualmente soy estudiante de ingeniería en electrónica en México.
La parte que más me gusta de la electrónica son los microcontroladores todo aquello donde entre la programación.

Este foro me ha ayudado con muchas dudas que he tenido con mis proyectos, y espero poder ser de ayuda con sus dudas y hacer aportes a los diferentes temas


----------



## gil cantillo (Ago 20, 2018)

Hola, soy aficionado.


----------



## El Comy (Ago 20, 2018)

Hola...
Yo soy Aslén, vivo en Cuba y soy un apasionado por la electrónica aunque no tuve la suerte de estudiarla. Soy graduado de Informática y adicto a la programación. Ahora quiero entrar en el mundo de la electrónica y por eso me suscribí en este forum, soy un novato pero espero aprender con la ayuda de ustedes.

Saludos a todos....


----------



## argus_1 (Ago 20, 2018)

Hola a todos! Antes que nada muchas gracias por permitirme participar, soy instalador electricista, pero qee gusta la electrónica de forma un tanto hobbysta, aunque me hubiera gustado estudiar, trato de leer y buscar constantemente nuevos conocimientos dentro de esto que es tan interesante , desde ya muchas gracias !


----------



## mope8711 (Ago 20, 2018)

¡Hola! Mi nombre es Enrique y también estoy muy interesado en la Electrónica, disfruto de desarrollar proyectos y conocer cómo funcionan. En la medida de mis posibilidades, cuenten con mi ayuda. Saludos.


----------



## infor (Ago 21, 2018)

Buenos días compañeros, soy Jose y me he registrado en este foro para aprender de todos vosotros e ir añadiendo nuevos conocimientos a mi persona.


----------



## joseluisrodrigo (Ago 21, 2018)

Hola , soy nuevo, gracias por permitirme estar con ustedes gente tan culta e interesada en ésta area que es la electrónica,
son grandes idealistas y pensadores, espero también ser cómo ustedes y nada, gracias a todos.


----------



## Sestecferrino (Ago 21, 2018)

Agradezco a Foros de Electrónica por aceptar mi solicitud de registro, soy de Paraguay , tecnico aficionado y muchisimas gracias


----------



## juanpeca (Ago 21, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Juan.
Soy de España.
Un placer estar con vosotros.


----------



## OswaldoB (Ago 21, 2018)

Hola, soy Oswaldo Becerra, Estudiante de telemática y aficionado a la electrónica, llegué a éste foro en busca de armar un transmisor fm para mi clase de comunicaciones, he visto muy buenos aportes acá y es por ello que decidí suscribirme, también estaré atento si en algo puedo ayudar.


----------



## Saltenio (Ago 21, 2018)

Hola colegas aficionados y profesionales de la Electronica. Mi nombre es Gustavo Flores , tengo 36años y si bien no he estudiado electronica me gusta mucho y puedo decirles que desde mis 8 años le he desarmado grabadores, radios, batidoras y demas cosas a mis padres...siempre me sobraban tornillos o componentes  Soy de la provincia de Salta, Argentina y espero seguir aprendiendo en esta comunidad. Mis cordiales saludos para todos ustedes.


----------



## aangel (Ago 22, 2018)

Buenas!! Mi nombre es Ángel González. Soy estudiante de Ingenieria Mecatrónica en la universidad de Málaga, España. Siempre he sido un fanático de construir cosas y fabricarls por mi mismo, es por eso que decidí meterme en este increible mundo. Espero aprender mucho en este foro y poder aportar mi granito de arena. Tengo muchas preguntas y problemas que quizás me puedan ayudar.

Un saludo!!


----------



## angelvf (Ago 22, 2018)

Hola a todos. Encantado de ser participe de este foro de electrónica, espero adquirir nuevas experiencias dentro de este campo con vosotros. Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## pacharmey (Ago 22, 2018)

Hola Amigos! soy nuevo y quiero compartir experiencias electrónicas con Udes! desde ya muchas gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## danib (Ago 23, 2018)

Buenas a todos-
Me llamo Daniel tengo 38 años soy electricista y progamador de plc´s, me gusta la electronica y ademas  me es necesaria para mi trabajo,
Un saludo a todos!!!!


----------



## javierg1 (Ago 23, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Javier, me encanta la electrónica aunque nunca he tenido tiempo de ponerme en ella en serio. Soy totalmente novato, pero tengo mucha ilusión y ganas de aprender. Aunque sigo muchos tutoriales en Internet, ya era hora de formar parte de una comunidad donde poder aprender y compartir conocimientos. Saludos.


----------



## abdielgarcia252 (Ago 23, 2018)

Hola que tal , mi nombre es Abdiel tengo 21 años y actualmente estoy cursando la carrera de ing. electrónica, estaba buscando un foro en donde pudiera compartir y aprender mas cosas acerca de la electrónica , Saludos.


----------



## reymundo gasca (Ago 23, 2018)

Que me da mucho gusto que me hayan aceptado, muchas gracias.


----------



## argenis v (Ago 23, 2018)

Gracias por la oportunidad.


----------



## Vpalacios (Ago 24, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Victor Palacios, tengo 25  años. Tec. Electrónico industrial.

Gracias por la aceptación, brindaré lo mejor de mis conocimientos y experiencias en cuanto a soluciones de problemas electrónicos.

Saludos desde Perú


----------



## El AprendizTJ (Ago 24, 2018)

Muy buenos dias para todos y Felicitaciones por tan buen foro..! Soy Josue Torres El Aprendiz de Maracay -Venezuela. Tengo 44 años y soy Tecnico aprendiz. Aprovecho la oportunidad para darles las gracias por la informacion de los STRW... Un saludo para todos y abrazo por esta buena amistad naciente. Paz de Dios para todos..!


----------



## Tioguay68 (Ago 24, 2018)

Hola primero de todo soy nuevo anteriormente usuario del otro lado(se ve que no les gusta la gente con preguntas y automáticamente te tachan de troll)espero que aquí no sea así 
Tengo actualmente 16 años pretendo hacer un grado medio y superior de electrica


----------



## juaycito (Ago 24, 2018)

Hola amigos de la electrónica: 
Soy un veterano ya jubilado, muy curioso que siempre sintió atracción por las ciencias, y con algunas habilidades manuales que sirvieran para que muy pocos gremios entraran en mi casa, pues me las arreglé con todas las cosas de la electricidad, las electrónicas, las sanitarias, las referentes al uso del gas como también las de la carpintería que pude solucionar en mi casa, y salvo las tareas de albañilería (en que todo, está muy cerca del suelo y muy sucia) hicieron que me ganara el título de "Quince oficios y dieciséis miserias". 
La electrónica ha sido la profesión que me hubiera gustado tener como trabajo, pero las cosas de la vida, me llevaron por otros lados y a los 40 años tomé cursos de electrónica en las Escuelas Milán de Mataderos (Buenos Aires - Argentina) con la que pude sacarme tantas dudas, pero no todas. 
Soy un fanático de las ciencias, y aparte de la electrónica; domino también, la cocina de la fotografía en colores, algo de astronomía, pues me he construído un telescopio tipo Newton de 150 mm, en su espejo principal y ahora la computación, me tiene el seso absorbido y perdido en su inmensidad. 
Soy en suma, un vejete con corazón joven, respetuoso de las ideas ajenas, y curioso infatigable
A sus órdenes
Juaycito (Alias o sobre nombre que me puso mi papá...)


----------



## Detectorup (Ago 24, 2018)

Saludos a todos , espero aportar lo poco que se pero haré mi mejor esfuerzo.
Hola y saludos,


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Ago 24, 2018)

Hola a todos mis mas cordiales saludos a la comunidad  Una alegron registrarme aqui, aunque conosco el foro desde hace mas de 10 años.  Lo mio es la RF y este sitio fue una escuela desde el primer momento que entre. Saludos a todos.  y que sigue... no se, bueno aqui estoy para aprender, compartir, y ayudar a todos.


----------



## Dondin (Ago 25, 2018)

Hola
Soy novato en electrónica aunque tengo nociones. Lo busco en internet son circuitos y esquemas de radiofrecuencia para mandos a distancia de garajes. Hasta ahora me he centrado en la parte del código transmitido y recibido, pero nunca le he prestado atención a la parte de transmisión que es en la que me quiero centrar ahora. Tengo infinidad de mandos de muchas frecuencias diferentes y es con lo que juego. Mi actividad profesional está relacionada con estos artilugios, de ahí que me guste intentar optimizar el alcance y efectividad.


----------



## Dubito (Ago 25, 2018)

Hola soy Francisco, no soy electrónico sino aficionado al tema, me ha parecido muy importante y útil participar de estos foros pues se aprende muchísimo, gracias.


----------



## prot291 (Ago 26, 2018)

Hola a todo me llamo Alberto Molina, me gusta el mundo de la robótica y la electrónica. Me encantaria aprender mucho de ustedes y aportar lo poco o mucho que pueda. Un saludo


----------



## fabi beni (Ago 26, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Fabian, no tengo ningún título sobre electrónica pero me gusta... trato de aprender mirando videos y demás tutoriales y me vendría bien el asesoramiento de personas que están mas en el tema... gracias.


----------



## NiiyaNT (Ago 26, 2018)

Bueno, Me llamo Angel Ramirez, no tengo mucho conocimiento de electrónica en realidad, pero debido a la universidad es hora de comenzar a aprender.


----------



## la25stone (Ago 26, 2018)

Hola soy Juan, me gusta mucho la electrónica, reparo celulares tablets pc's etc, soy nuevo en ésto y tengo muchas dudas sobre algunas cosas y espero poder sacarme esas dudas en éste Foro, un saludo especial a los miembros.


----------



## bonet (Ago 26, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Yanier Bonet Gomez y me apasiona la electrónica, soy de Holguin Cuba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Aklirez (Ago 27, 2018)

Hola Soy Luis Manuel Refeca de Cuba, soy ingeniero en Ciencias Informáticas y actualmente trabajo en Radiocuba, la empresa cubana que brinda servicios de Radiodifusion de TV y Radio AM, FM y OC. Es un placer poder interactuar con todos. Un abrazo y a aprender juntos....


----------



## cheftlit (Ago 28, 2018)

Hola espero participar activamente en esta comunidad , gracias por estar ahi


----------



## ArmandoGmz (Ago 28, 2018)

Me llamo Armando Gómez de Coahuila México; soy ingeniero industrial y quisiera ampliar mis conocimientos aqui con ustedes.

Saludos.


----------



## joseluis10 (Ago 28, 2018)

Buenas!! Gracias por permitirme estar aquí en el foro... Un grato saludo!


----------



## parrrita (Ago 28, 2018)

Buenas a todos los curiosos del voltio fino.
Un saludo


----------



## nacho2050 (Ago 28, 2018)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Ignacio (nacho) desde Argentina. estoy aqui porque me apasiona la electrónica y quiero aprender de los que saben. Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## jveanof (Ago 28, 2018)

Saludos..... mi nombre es Jorge Vera de Ecuador .   soy técnico electrónico de profesión y un amante de la electrónica
quiero agradecer por hacerme parte de este selecto grupo de entusiastas  y profesionales de ésta rama, me considero una persona apasionada en éstos temas, he realizado algunos proyecto lo cual me a costado muchas malas noches pero ha valido la pena, tengo la predisposición de recibir nueva información  y en lo que pueda colaborar con quien lo requiera, gracias


----------



## martin00624 (Ago 28, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Martin jose Gonzalez tengo 56 años y soy de Villa Elisa, Buenos Aires.
Me gusta la programación y me cuesta, lo mio es mas de tecnico electro mecanico,trabajo en reparacion de instrumentacion industrial, y para armar lindos proyectos tengo que unir todo. me gusto el foro. mucho para leer compartir y ayudarnos.
Un saludo grande


----------



## jorge99jimenez (Ago 28, 2018)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en éste Foro y me gusta la electrónica, espero ser útil en el foro y asi me ayuden ustedes también.


----------



## alhernandez7 (Ago 29, 2018)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Alberto, soy de Madrid (España), tengo 36 años y siempre me ha llamado el tema de la electrónica, aunque nunca me he metido en intentar aprender, tiré por la rama de informática, programación. 
Ahora estoy embarcado en un nuevo proyecto y quiero ver si la electrónica es capaz de ayudarme, que seguro que si!
Gracias por la creación de estos foros que tanta información y aprendizaje nos dan. Saludos!!!


----------



## CiberWol (Ago 29, 2018)

Hola soy Walter de El Soberbio  Misiones Argentina , ingrese acá con las ganas de aprender y compartir conocimientos


----------



## arturi65 (Ago 29, 2018)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Arturo, vivo en una ciudad denominada América en la pcia.de Bs.As. Me gusta y es mi hobby el FTA, o sea tengo varias antenas de banda Ku y C apuntando a los satélites. Me tira mucho lo que es electrónica y hace un tiempo empecé a informarme sobre todo lo relacionado al horno de microondas. Así que a través de una pregunta en Google aterricé acá. Saludos cordiales y espero aprender y ser de ayuda.


----------



## Mrmekkk (Ago 30, 2018)

Hola!! Buenos dias desde España! Un saludo a todos !!


----------



## ryuks (Ago 30, 2018)

Hola a todos. Estoy interesado en el mundo de la electronica para hacer pequeñas chapucillas o reparaciones y por google he llegado aqui. De momento solo puedo aprender y aportar poco, pero espero con el tiempo aportar tambien mi granito de ahora. Gracias a todos  y nos leemos por el foro.


----------



## Nanoy (Ago 30, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Nahuel y me gusta la electrónica aunque solo se lo básico. actualmente trabajo como ayudante en un videocable y me gusta mucho el tema de la radiofrecuencia y las microondas desde ya muchas gracias por recibirme en su foro.
PD. soy fan de fogonazo


----------



## jorge_vt (Ago 31, 2018)

Hola grupo, mi nombre es Jorge, soy de Argentina, técnico electrónico.
Trabajo en la parte de automatismo en una empresa de montaje eléctrico, y soy un aficionado a los proyectos electrónicos.
Saludos a todo el grupo.


----------



## jart1000 (Sep 1, 2018)

Buenos días. 
Muchas gracias por aceptarme en este foro. Mi nombre es José y estoy en España. Estoy recobrando esta maravillosa afición y hobby. Espero poder aportar e intercambiar opiniones, conocimientos y experiencias.  Saludos para todos.


----------



## AdrianMS90 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Adrian Martínez, tengo 28 años y vivo en Cuba. Soy Técnico Medio en Electrónica (algo así como un bachiller, supongo), aunque por avatares de la vida, no la he ejercido mucho. Hace muy poco, empecé en un centro de trabajo donde se ejerce mucho la automática y me encontré con unas lagunas de conocimiento que son casi mares XD

Gracias a San Google, encontre este foro que me ha salvado el día varias veces, pero no había tenido la oportunidad de registrarme hasta ahora.
De antemano, un saludo a todos y espero podamos ayudarnos mutuamente.


----------



## Gustavo83 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hola, buenas tardes.

Mi nombre es Gustavo Salvucci , soy un apasionado por la electrónica, y más por sus aplicaciones. Soy  un entusiasta, un emprendedor de esta materia, fracaso en ingeniería electrónica por cuestiones personales pero nada me detiene para investigar y aprender.

Me gusta mucho programar y aplicar ambas cosas en paralelo.

Gracias por poder ser parte de este foro, gracias.


----------



## Fabianek (Sep 1, 2018)

Soy estudiante de Ingeniería en Telecomunicaciones de la UNAM, universidad de México. Me apasiona la electrónica y es de mi pensar que aprender para saber y crecer mentalmente es mucho más valioso que aprender para sólo ganar dinero.


----------



## solan (Sep 2, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Lucky y con conocimientos básicos de electrónica me dispongo a aprender un poquito más en este maravilloso foro, en el que siempre acabo en mi búsqueda de consultas. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## ErickSamael (Sep 2, 2018)

Gracias por aceptar mi solicitud, soy de México no se mucho de electrónica pero espero poder compartir e intercambiar consejos, un saludo a la comunidad.


----------



## JonRy (Sep 2, 2018)

Buen día compañeros del foro. Mi nombre es Ferreira Nestor Fabian, 50 años, de San Rafael Mendoza, Argentina. ejerciendo la electrónica desde hace tiempo entre otras actividades, y dándole una mano a una colega llegue a este foro en busca de un diagrama, y aquí estoy participando en lo que pueda brindarles o serles útil. mis saludos cordiales para todos.


----------



## Rolando1972 (Sep 3, 2018)

Hola  soy  Rolando Sierra.   soy  de Venezuela y me  gusta  el mundo de la  electrónica,  me  intereso  cada vez  mas por  lo nuevo y los desafíos por aprender  cada día  mas junta a esta hermosa  comunidad y del cual  espero  me ayuden a poder ayudar a los demás en sus diferentes retos  que se presentan,   en las   situaciones  que  se presentan en los foros.  así  que  espero  no  me dejes  solos,  me  despido desde el pulmón vegetal del mundo de la provincia del Amazonas  Venezolano.


----------



## Mordor1110 (Sep 4, 2018)

Saludos, mi nombre es Miguel. Este año voy a empezar a cursar la carrera de ingeniería informática y me interesa el mundo de la electrónica ya que mi abuelo es electricista retirado, aunque mis conocimientos son exageradamente básicos (según yo), me gustaría aprender y consultar cada duda que me surja al intentar reparar electrodomésticos, crear proyectos etc...


----------



## z0mbye19 (Sep 4, 2018)

hola que tal, mi nombre es Jose perez, soy de michoacan Mexico, y me apasiona la electronica aun soy estudiante pero tengo ganas de poder aportar lo poco que se de electronica y claro tambien para aprender de personas ya expertas que hay en esta comunidad, sin mas pues un saludo a todos en la cominidad y estoy dispuesto a colaborar para que asi aprendamoa todos.


----------



## tudela (Sep 4, 2018)

hola amigos eletronicos soy de brazil


----------



## jawmlv (Sep 4, 2018)

Hola: Mi nombre es Jorge, vivo en Tortuguitas, Provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Soy ingeniero eléctrico. Hace muuuuchos años me dedico a los vehículos eléctricos para el movimiento de cargas (autoelevadores, apiladores, transportadores de pallet, etc.) , sobre todo en el aspecto eléctrico y electrónico, especializándome en la reparación de controladores y placas aplicadas a los mismos. Espero ser realmente bienvenido.Saludos    Jorge


----------



## chalana (Sep 5, 2018)

Hola, me llamo José Antonio, gallego de Ferrol.
Mis adicciónes son los barcos de radiocontrol y por este motivo aprendiz de electrónica.
El motivo de llamarles maestros es porque el que menos sepa de aquí, ya puede enseñarme.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## medieval069 (Sep 5, 2018)

Saludos, mi nombre es Jorge G, de México.
Estoy interesado en el grupo con la finalidad de compartir experiencias en el fascinante mundo de la electrónica, soy Ing. Electrónico y espero poder contribuir y seguir aprendiendo de todos los participantes en este foro..


----------



## PEDRO CHAVEZ M. (Sep 5, 2018)

Que tal¡ saludos a todos, mi nombre es Pedro Chávez y Soy de Autlan Jalisco México, ya tengo tiempo en el area de electrónica Automotriz y espero poder aportar algo en estos foros, y espero poder ayudar en algo. saludos a todos!!!!!


----------



## Mrkevinlokote (Sep 5, 2018)

Hola buen día mi nombre es Kevin, estoy estudiando electrónica y me interesa mucho este tipo de foros.


----------



## Daniel Domi (Sep 5, 2018)

Hola soy Daniel ,soy tec electrónico, y fanático del audio mayormente vintage,me trajo a esta pagina para intercambiar conocimientos sobre el tema ,desde ya muchas gracias .


----------



## Rolita (Sep 6, 2018)

Gracias por este foro es muy útil toda la información


----------



## miguel973 (Sep 6, 2018)

hola a todos soy miguel de santa fe tengo 45 años y siempre me a gustado la electronica y la informatica en este presente estoy trabajando en taller de reparaciones varias y por motibos de informacion y ayuda me subcrivi en el foro .
espero que mis conocimientos que son mas por la practica pueda ayudar en este foro y tambien yo poder sacarme algunas dudas mientra se pueda .
desde ya muchas gracias y espero lo mejor de este foro


----------



## regomello (Sep 7, 2018)

Hola.
Mi nombre es Fran y soy aficionado a la electrónica, aunque no he estudiado ésta profesión como tal, me gusta investigar y reparar todo lo que me voy encontrando estropeado. No siempre lo consigo 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Alex cerda (Sep 7, 2018)

Saludos a todos mi nombre es Alex cerda es un placer para mi pertenecer a este inportante foro espero ser grato para todos y nada aqui estare para todos gracias .


----------



## Jose Sanchez Z (Sep 7, 2018)

Hola, buen día a todos, Mi nombre es, José Eugenio Sänchez Zavala, me a gustado siempre, todo lo que tiene que ver con la electrónica, Mi padre fue técnico en reparación de radios y televisiones, se puede decir que nací entre bulbos y transformadores.
Pero por azares del destino, no seguí en el medio de la electrónica y estudie la licenciatura de Cirujano Dentista..
Y ahora con los años, regreso ese gusanito de los toques y encontré está muy agradable y animado grupo de amigos, que tienen ese mismo placer de los circuitos. y aquí estoy, aprendiendo lo mas que puedo de todos ustedes, lo cual agradezco mucho.. 
Ya tiene sus años que estoy mirando sus experiencias, pero hoy me atreví a presentarme a todos ustedes, de antemano les doy las gracias por aportar su tiempo, el cual es muy valioso...
Saludos a todos.... Desde Villahermosa Tabasco, México..

P.D. Olvidaba decirles que soy un joven de la tercera edad, con 61 años,  NUNCA ES TARDE, PARA APRENDER...


----------



## oscar2018 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hola!! Gracias por permitirme formar parte. Soy Argentino del 62, vivo en Moreno Bs. As. y me ha traido a este foro mi curiosidad por equipos electronicos y audio en general.


----------



## antoniomestas (Sep 8, 2018)

Hola a todos en el foro, mi nombre es Antonio Mestas, estoy viendo que la pagina es muy buena, creo que podremos subir o bajar información para beneficios de cualquier usuario que lo estime conveniente. Espero también contribuir con algo en el foro, mis saludos cordiales desde Peru


----------



## Ingeieedes (Sep 8, 2018)

Hola compañeros,

Les saludo desde Ecuador soy Ingeniero en Electrónica y Control tengo 36 años. Amo la electrónica y por es razón me interesa este tipo de sitios para aportar y aprender algo nuevo. Pues deben saber que en el mundo de la electrónica siempre hay algo nuevo que aprender.

Muchas gracias por aceptarme en este foro.

Saludos


----------



## mrevel (Sep 8, 2018)

Hola. mi nombre es Mario Revel, tengo 62 años, soy técnico en electrónica, orientado a las telecomunicaciones (1975), desde muy pequeño me interesé apasionadamente por la electrónica. Construí mi primer transmisor de RF a los 12 años. A lo largo de los años fui sumergiéndome en diferentes aspectos de esta ciencia y sus aplicaciones. Nunca me cansaré de estudiar las nuevas tecnologías y aquellas aplicaciones que facilitan y mejoran la vida. 

Mi premisa es “Y todo lo que hagan, háganlo de buen ánimo como para el Señor” La Biblia.

Saludo a todos.


----------



## ros95181033 (Sep 8, 2018)

Que tal Soy Rosendo Mtz tengo 41 años,estudio la carrera de Ingeniería Industrial Mecatrónica, trabaja en el área de máquinas herramientas, estoy interesado en investigar como hacer una erosionadora de hilo. Saludos.


----------



## MIGUEL TORRES (Sep 8, 2018)

Hola, soy Miguel Torres, saludos a todos,  soy electricista de profesión pero trabaje en el área de Protecciones Eléctricas donde se aplica mucho la electrónica digital y me gustaría compartir con este equipo para adquirir mas conocimientos y aprendizajes.


----------



## aleyan (Sep 8, 2018)

hola saludos desde el noroeste galicia


----------



## ernestto (Sep 8, 2018)

Buscando informacion sobre WOXTER IBOX 300 me encontre con este foro. Espero poder intercambiar conocimientos sobre electronica y multimedia


----------



## CesarMorisco (Sep 8, 2018)

Ola a todos
Cesar do brasil


----------



## Albertohs (Sep 8, 2018)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola. Muy buenas. Me uno a este foro, por que de vez en cuando, me gusta hacer algún inventillo y a veces, también necesito una mano para hacer algo que no se como hacerlo. Muchas gracias se antemano.


----------



## raultv (Sep 8, 2018)

Hola
Soy Raul de  Cadiz
Estudie electronica (FP2) allá por el 95 (ya ha llovido jeje) pero por cosas de la vida nunca ejercí profesionalmente, se quedó en un hobby 
de vez en cuando cae algun aparatejo y me gusta dedicarle un rato.
Saludos a todos


----------



## DaNoCamps (Sep 9, 2018)

Saludos Soy Daniel y estoy interesado en estos temas


----------



## craneo (Sep 9, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Carlos soy electricista y también me gusta meter mano un poco en en el mundillo electrónico. Asi que vuestra pagina es una buena cosa para aprender e intercambiar experiencias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## matiasla22 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Matias, soy electromecanico y quisiera empezar a meterme en el mundo de la eléctronica, no se nada asi que agradeceria si tienen alguna guía de como comenzar. Abrazo!!!!


----------



## Miguel Rubina (Sep 10, 2018)

Hola buenos días, mi nombre es Miguel soy de Chile y en realidad me metí a este foro porque soy un aficionado solamente al cual le gusta la electrónica..muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Mattyrokr86 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hola comunidad! Soy un músico apasionado que busca encontrar nuevos horizontes en la electrónica. Más que nada me encantaría aprender a hacer mis propios sintetizadores y creo que,este es el lugar adecuado. Muchas gracias.

Saludos!


----------



## Carlos Sandoval (Sep 10, 2018)

Buenos días compañeros: soy Carlos Sandoval y me dedico a la reparación de equipos electrónicos.
Estaré siguiendo sus aportaciones.y en lo posible dar las mías, estoy en México.


----------



## Grumete (Sep 10, 2018)

Hola a todos. 
Mi nombre es Carlos y soy un entusiasta de la electrónica aunque tengo poca experiencia. 
Soy Ingeniero Informático y también tengo un Master en Ingeniería Civil, así que espero que la formación teórica me ayude a entender los fundamentos de la física de los esquemas. Ahora estoy estudiando los fundamentos de las válvulas ya que mi corta experiencia es con transistores. 
Conocí este blog hace poco y me ha parecido muy interesante y variado en los temas que trata. 
Un saludo para todos


----------



## Andresmauricio (Sep 10, 2018)

Hola amigos , me presento . Mi nombre es Andrés , son de Buenos Aires , me gusta mucho la electrónica pero entiendo muy poco  así que me uní al foro para apelar a su sabiduría ya que siempre estoy "curioseando" alguna plaquetas . Saludos y gracias adelantadas por su ayuda !


----------



## Alejandro-674 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hola, a todos mi nombre es Alejandro, tengo 20 años, de origen Venezuela, aficionado a ésto de electrónica estoy aqui para hacer buenas amistades aprender lo que pueda de éstos temas de electrónica y aportar, saludos amigos.


----------



## mda-737 (Sep 11, 2018)

Buenas a todos, soy Daniel de mda electrónica automotriz, me dedico a reparar módulos pero también interesado en la musica y electrónica de pedales, equipos, etc


----------



## zeku93 (Sep 11, 2018)

Buenas !! mi nombre es Ezequiel, escribo desde el nordeste de Argentina estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, aficionado al audio e instrumentos musicales estoy bajo la bandera de "maestro de nada, aprendiz de todo" espero poder ayudar y ser ayudado en esta pasión que creo compartimos todos los electrónicos. Un saludo enorme!


----------



## juanki3286 (Sep 12, 2018)

Mi nombre es Juan Carlos, vivo en Florida, reparo equipos electrónicos en particular tv y monitores, saludos para todos.


----------



## Paulo Sidney Soares Matos (Sep 12, 2018)

Buena tarde, soy Paulo Matos,  Ingeniero Ambiental y Técnico Eletrônico.


----------



## Maachiin (Sep 12, 2018)

Que tal soy Saúl Rivera de Guadalajara, he descubierto mi gusto por la electrónica y me gustaría aprender mucho mas soy novato. Saludos


----------



## edgar370 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hola, soy Edgar Guerrero de San Cristobal edo Tachira Venezuela , técnico superior en electrónica ,  me gusta la electrónica en especial audio , tengo un taller al cual me llegan infinidad de aparatos para reparar, unos fáciles otros difíciles  pero ahí estamos esperando la receptividad de ustedes.


----------



## lihue (Sep 12, 2018)

Hola, gracias por la bienvenida !


----------



## diniorbertus (Sep 13, 2018)

Hola, buen día, soy Geógrafo Matemático pero siempre me gustó la electrónica, soy un simple aficionado y "eterno alumno", un saludo desde Patagonia.


----------



## amatos (Sep 13, 2018)

Buenas tardes, gracias por aceptarme en éste foro, voy a tratar de ayudar así cómo que me ayuden, si puedo ser útil en algo se puede decir que, gracias a todos.


Boa tarde obrigado por me aceitarem neste foro ,vou tentar ajudar assim como ja me ajudadram se puder ser util em algo podem dizer, obrigado a todos.


----------



## willian rodriguez (Sep 13, 2018)

Buenos días mi nombre es Willian Rodriguez, soy aficionado a la electrónica, tengo 54 años y me gustaría aprender y se que acá están los mejores para ayudarme.


----------



## merenguemu (Sep 14, 2018)

Hola a todos desde Colombia,  con ganas de aprender y adquirir nuevos conocimientos y experiencias, gracias. Todos los días uno aprende cosas nuevas de las personas.


----------



## NEVADA63 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hola, soy JC,  vivo en Barcelona, Cataluña,  España y a pesar de tener 55 años, sigo teniendo las inquietudes de cuando un chaval y me gusta montar dispositivos electrónicos. Me inclino por la electrónica de sonido, aunque mis estudios son de electrónica industrial. Espero aportar algo a este foro y ayudar a lo que pueda.


----------



## andres botina (Sep 16, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Andrés Botina, soy Colombiano y me gustaría aprender todo lo relacionado con electrónica.


----------



## Kirchhoff (Sep 16, 2018)

Hola, buenas noches, mi nombre es Yeison, soy Tecnólogo en Electrónica, soy Colombiano, de La Costa Atlántica, me apasiona la Electrónica, desde que armé mis primeros proyectos electrónicos con el 555


----------



## Spino2005 (Sep 16, 2018)

Saludos mi nombre es Jorge Espino 35 años y amante de la electrónica soy autodidacta en ella mi profesión es electromecanica automotriz pero la electrónica es mi pasatiempo favorito gracias y seguimos aprendiendo.


----------



## Luiskvin (Sep 16, 2018)

Hola soy Luis de la ciudad de México y espero me puedan ayudar con un problema que tengo gracias y saludos.


----------



## Alberto Solis (Sep 17, 2018)

Hola a todos , soy Alberto Solís , tengo 62 años y me encanta la electrónica pero no tengo muchos conocimientos del tema.
Ahora estoy con un amplificador que me regalaron y lo quiero arreglar , dos salidas se escuchan bajo. Gracias por aceptarme y espero recibir ayuda !


----------



## piter cddddd (Sep 17, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Piter Bogado soy de Paraguay y me gustaria ingrear a su foro para asi poder compartir conocimientos en electronica
Saludos a todos


----------



## melorcas (Sep 17, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es ADRIAN MUÑOZ y soy reparador y fabricante de equipos para terapeutas.

y busco personas afines para compartir y aprender.

saludos a todos.


----------



## Noriega (Sep 17, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Gonzalo Noriega, y quiero aprender a reparar mi home theater como pasatiempo... Tenia uno 5.1 pero trono, compre otro y esta dañado y dije, si reparo cosas electronicas en el trabajo por que no en la casa...


----------



## luislara (Sep 17, 2018)

Buenas tardes , mi nombre es Luis , Venezolano , mecánico automotriz , me gustaría compartir información , gracias.


----------



## Lukatoni (Sep 18, 2018)

Buen día a todos, me llamo Antonio y soy de lima Perú. soy técnico electricista y ando aprendiendo a mi modo un poco de electrónica ya que me resulta interesante y en éste Foro deseo obtener mas conocimientos y quizás mas adelante poder estudiarlo de manera profesional.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## eviez (Sep 18, 2018)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Emanuel Viez, vivo en San Felipe, Venezuela. Tengo un pequeño taller de electrónica, recibo distintos tipos de equipos, pero lo que me gusta trabajar son computadoras, de mesa o laptops... Seguro será provechoso estar por aquí y aprender de ustedes.


----------



## jucepe (Sep 18, 2018)

Buenas, mi nombre es Julio y soy de Maracaibo Venezuela, tengo 52 años y la electrónica es un nuevo hobby, espero  que me ayuden y ayudar en lo que pueda.


----------



## Manuelrb1961 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hola sres me llamo  manuel Rivero y soy de la provincia de sevilla (españa) y como todos vosotros soy un entusiasta de la electronica y me gustaria compartir con vosotros todas mis esperiencias asi como todas mis dudas que posiblemente sean algunas mas

un gran saludo a todos


----------



## deadmawalking (Sep 18, 2018)

Buenas tardes, me llamo Alfredo y soy de Aguascalientes, México. He estado paseandome por el foro buscando algunas respuestas y me he encontrado con temas muy interesantes asi que decidí registrarme.
Soy Arquitecto entusiasta de las computadoras y hago algo de programación, aunque se muy poco de la teoría de electrónica puedo soldar 1 capacitor a una placa...  aunque no garantizo el no quemarme con el cautín 
La mayoría de mis proyectos hasta ahora han sido hacer pequeños hacks como agregar interruptores y leds donde no los había, armar una pistola de electrochoques recargable, agregar receptor bluetooth a un radio AM, revivir fuentes de poder y tarjetas madre cambiando capacitores defectuosos que a todas luces estaban reventados y ensamblar una impresora 3D. Como veran eso no necesita grandes conocimientos de electrónica, pero igual son cosas que me han dado satisfacción al ver que con cosas que a mi me parecen solo detalles puedo hacer algo que otras personas ni siquiera se atreven a ver.
saludos y gracias por este foro


----------



## Rafael gonzalez (Sep 18, 2018)

Mi nombre es Rafael Gonzalez; vivo en la Republica Dominicana y soy aficionado a la electrónica, aprecio con gran placer ser miembro de ésta comunidad. Dios les bendiga !!


----------



## Nikola (Sep 19, 2018)

Saludos, mi nombre es Nicolás, tengo 32 años y soy estudiante de telecomunicaciones y mantenimiento electrónico.

Desde pequeño arreglaba y desmontaba cualquier cosa que veia, y siempre me fascinaban las cosas que funcionan solas.

Me encantan los campos de reparaciones, automatismos y "añadir nuevas funciones a las cosas" .

Espero seguir aprendiendo de esta gran comunidad.
Un saludo a todos!


----------



## durty (Sep 19, 2018)

hola gente,me llamo osmar,soy de bsas,bueno solo trato de aprender de los que saben,me gusta el foro,gracias por aceptarme


----------



## oerm6 (Sep 19, 2018)

hola Soy de Colombia gracias


----------



## Josu78 (Sep 19, 2018)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme, a ver si aprendemos algo, jaja jaja


----------



## rockolo (Sep 19, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Carlos y me gusta la electrónica, espero poder ayudarlos y me ayuden en lo que necesite


----------



## martinda (Sep 19, 2018)

Hola, como estás? Mi nombre es Martín y soy de Los Polvorines, Buenos Aires.

Me uní a éste Foro porque si bien no me dedico a la electrónica, desde los 15 años que vivo con ella y he reparado y experimentado con todo tipo de artefactos y me encaminé en muchos proyectos con éxito por suerte!

Les dejo mis saludos!


----------



## marco antonio franco moya (Sep 19, 2018)

Un lujo es estar en ésta web, espero ser educado por los mas capos de la web.


----------



## Enigma1495 (Sep 19, 2018)

Hola comunidad me llamo Emmanuel Sánchez,soy un entusista y apasionado de la electronica,me encanta aprender sobre temas nuevos y todo lo que tenga que ver con tecnologia espero ser un buen aporte a esta comunidad para seguir difundiendo el conocimiento


----------



## VEXSKYLINE (Sep 20, 2018)

Saludos desde México, mi nombre es Victor y soy Ing. Electromecanico, no me dedico profesionalmente a la reparacion de aparatos, pero al menos los mios los intento reparar, ya que tengo conocimientos de electronica.

En lo que pueda colaborar, sera un placer.


----------



## A.Gonzalez (Sep 20, 2018)

Hola a todos. mi nombre es Antonio Gonzalez y estoy prejubilado. durante años fui técnico en elecronica en una empresa de radares marítimos, y después pase a oficinas, por lo que mis conocimientos en electronica quedaron obsoletos. No obstante me gusta enredar en mi casa, reciclando trastos viejos y dándoles una nueva utilidad.
Caí en este foro por casualidad y leyendo algunos hilos vi que se ajustaba a mis gustos, por eso os ruego que si pregunto tonterias de cosas arcaicas, me perdoneis y tengais un poco de comprensión conmigo.
Un abrazo a todos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## stargate13 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Alberto, vivo en la Islas Canarias, tengo 56 años y estoy intentando aprender algo de electronica .
 Gracias a todos por compartir


----------



## albertjoy03 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hola buenos dias , mi nombre es Javier y estoy ansioso de recepcionar ideas y / o conocimientos, al mismo tiempo aportar con algo que este dentro de mis posibilidades tecnico profesional.
Atentamente Javier


----------



## pokoto (Sep 21, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Julio, soy de la provincia de Santiago del Estero y la electrónica es mi hobby favorito, espero aprender mas sobre el tema, saludos a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## quispito26 (Sep 21, 2018)

Hola a todos, yo me llamo Jorge, tengo 26 años y soy Peruano, me encanta la electrónica y quiero aprender mucho mas, es un gusto poder ser parte de éste grupo, espero aporta en lo que pueda, estudié electrónica en un instituto tecnológico y ahora estoy en la universidad, agradecer a todos ustedes de antemano, gracias por todo y un saludo a todos!


----------



## ftpalmero (Sep 21, 2018)

Hola un saludo a todos desde Cuba


----------



## Motorall (Sep 21, 2018)

Saludos desde San Jose Costa Rica somos Motor All  Customs un pequeño taller de motocicletas apasionados por la electrónica, gracias por compartir de su conocimiento con la comunidad.


----------



## Lajaula (Sep 22, 2018)

Hola gente, mi nombre es Diego , me gusta mucho el audio, y estoy conociendo el mundo de lo valvular y coaxialAgradezco la inclusión y espero a la brevedad poder intercambiar y enriquecerme con los integrantes del foro
Saludos a todos


----------



## revolver (Sep 22, 2018)

Buenas!

Soy estudiante de mecatrónica industrial, y espero poder ayudar y a la vez aprender todo lo posible con vosotros. Será un honor ir aprendiendo de todos vosotros.

Un saludo!


----------



## casmoquigue (Sep 22, 2018)

Hola me llamo José, la electrónica es mi debilidad en la que nunca se acaba de aprender y  todos podemos aportar.
Saludos


----------



## oriente107.7 (Sep 22, 2018)

Hola a todos.
Me parece demasiado formal la autodescripción obligatoria, pero cumplo con lo que me piden. Gracias


----------



## esbidrus (Sep 22, 2018)

hola, me recibí de electrotécnico cuando todavía no existían las carreras de electrónica, lo más cercano era la de telecomunicaciones, estudiábamos las válvulas, pero por razones de trabajo y curiosidad siempre me mantuve al tanto de la electrónica, ahora estoy jubilado, tengo 69 años y para despuntar el vicio hago aplicaciones con Visual, programo micros y desarrollo algunas tonteras en electrónica para amigos y uso personal.


----------



## Quintana (Sep 22, 2018)

Holla a todos Mi nombre es Roberto Q , gracias por esta oportunidad , he trabajado electronica por muchos annos cuando vivia en Cuba ,ahora vivo en Miami USA , y me encontre con este foro , ,,,, Buenas a todos _ pregunta , hay alguien que halla reparado un Kantech kt-400 four door controller


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Sep 22, 2018)

Hola,buenas noches!!!
Mi nombre es Juanjo. 
Mis conocimientos de electrónica son prácticamente nulos ( me dedico a la economía y fiscalidad), pero me considero una persona con bastantes inquietudes.
Una de ellas es la informática y la escucha de música con auriculares. En ambos casos, la electrónica es fundamental.
Sé que no puedo aportar casi nada al foro; soy consciente; no se si puedo participar dados mis conocimientos.
Sinceramente, leería hilos y plantearía algunas preguntas; muy básicas que me han surgido cuando he intentado mejorar mi equipo de escucha de auriculares (sobre todo el amplificador) o mi pc.
La electrónica me gusta, y bastante; pero como digo, casi no tengo nivel.
Un saludo a todos!!!


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Sep 22, 2018)

Hola


----------



## manuelbaru (Sep 23, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Manuel y soy de Madrid. He encontrado ésta página que por cierto es super. Entiendo algo de electricidad y si puedo ayudaros en algo contad conmigo.


----------



## palazon94 (Sep 23, 2018)

Hola a todos soy de Barcelona y estudie un crédito de electrónica cuando estudiaba electricidad industrial y me encantó. Espero aprender mucho con ustedes.


----------



## carlosdarriaga (Sep 23, 2018)

Saludos totales. Iniciando la incursión de servicio de aplicaciones electrónicas en electrodomésticos.


----------



## danhomes (Sep 23, 2018)

Hola gente, los saludo desde Salta. Hace tiempo que sigo estos foros, de donde saco buena información. Espero seguir aprendiendo con la ayuda de ustedes.


----------



## Nepzap7 (Sep 24, 2018)

Soy Neptaly Zapata; estudie Telecomunicaciones, y desde siempre me ha gustado la electrónica. mi carrera tiene mucho que ver con esta área, constantemente estoy aprendiendo más y más de la misma; ya que me mantengo interactuando con equipos de telecomunicaciones a nivel de software y hardware, y en distintas fallas, me tengo que dirigir directamente a la electrónica. no me considero un experto en el mundo de la electrónica, pero estamos para mejorar cada día.

saludos,


----------



## Antonio_S4ND5 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hola saludos a todos, soy Antonio, vivo en la Ciudad de México tengo 21 años. Me gusta la electronica desde que tome un taller en la secundaria y actualmente estudio Ingeniería en electrónica. espero poder aportar al foro los conocimientos que tengo así como algunas ideas sobre algu


----------



## reprobit (Sep 24, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy Juan Manuel de Argentina, estoy iniciandome en la electrónica asi que vengo con muchas dudas que espero sean despejadas con la ayuda de todos!
Saludos!


----------



## andrad (Sep 24, 2018)

Hola soy Gerardo Andrade soy de México, me estoy iniciando en esto de la electrónica, soy ingeniero en sistemas
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Aklirez (Sep 25, 2018)

Hola a todos en esta comunidad de electrónica.... Soy de Cuba una bella isla en el Caribe y soy graduado de Ingeniería en Ciencias Informáticas, he trabajado como Profesor universitario, Tecnico en Hardware, Especialista en Automática y actualmente trabajo en Radiocuba, la empresa que se encarga de Trasmitir señales de Radio y TV a toda Cuba. Estoy muy contento de que existan foros como este donde se ayuda a muchas personas a solucionar problemas y a aprender cosas nuevas.... Saludos a todos y a pueden contar conmigo....


----------



## Litoben (Sep 25, 2018)

Hola,mi nombre es Samuel Benjuya,argentino, actualmente,vivo en Israel .Por lo que veo,puedo ser el abuelo de casi todos los aqui anotados,tengo 70 años,yo si termine el industrial,el Huergo en Buenos Aires,La electronica me gusta,pero no me apasiona.Me apasiona mas la que estoy haciendo ahora,que es curar a la gente con medicina china,coreana y japonesa y acupuntura.Llegue a este foro,por casualidad,buscando informacion para reparar mi control a distancia del auto.Vi que se puede clonar y que es mas facil clonar que reparar algo que,con el uso ,fue envejeciendo, me apasionan las cosas mecanicas, y electricas,mas que las electronicas.Pero me gusta reparar todo lo que llega a mis manos,y saber como funciona cada cosa.Lamentablemente,en los ultimos años,tengo muy limitado mi lugar para hacer esas cosas,y las hago en la mesa del comedor,o en en algun otro lugar,pero siempre tengo que acomodar todo,o sea,no tengo una esquina de trabajo donde puedo desarmar y dejar desarmado hasta que encuentre los repuestos y pueda volver a armar.Un saludo para todos desde la tierra santa


----------



## Rafartinez (Sep 26, 2018)

Hola saludos soy Rafael Martínez tengo 49años empeze en la electrónica hace un año como hobby estudie electrónica básica por internet y me a gustado mucho se algo pero me falta aprender más


----------



## boss43 (Sep 26, 2018)

hola, soy jose  de madrid y  siempre he jugado mas del lado software logico que el hadware pero como hay que hacer de todo he caido en este foro buscando soluciones a mis problemas con la soldadura.


----------



## follow7 (Sep 26, 2018)

Hola! Soy Jorge, un placer poder aportar y nutrirme del conocimiento de esta fabulosa comunidad. Saludos!


----------



## GallegoT (Sep 26, 2018)

Mi nombre es Toni, tengo 43 años y soy de España.

Me presento en este foro. Soy aficcionado a la electrónica, espero aprender y compartir muchas cosas com ustedes.

Gracias y salu2.


----------



## erzhu2007 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hola a todos en el foro, mi nombre es erzhu2007, veo la página muy bien, creo que podemos cargar o descargar información para cualquier usuario que considere apropiado. También espero contribuir al foro.

大家好，在论坛上，我的名字是erzhu2007，我看到页面非常好，我想我们可以上传或下载信息，以便任何认为合适的用户。我也希望为论坛做出贡献。


----------



## Carlos Arago (Sep 27, 2018)

Hola amigos foreros, mi nombre es Carlos, me gradué como técnico en electrónica hace ya algunas décadas y, aunque en la actualidad me desempeño profesionalmente como abogado, sigo sintiendo una gran pasión por la electrónica. Me alegra ser miembro de Foros de Electrónica.


----------



## Bonamassa (Sep 27, 2018)

Buenas noches. Mi nombre es Antonio. Acabé la carrera de Ingeniería Electronica hace la friolera de 25 años. Desde entonces nada en mi trabajo ha tenido que ver con mis estudios y ahora me ha picado el gusanillo. Espero ponerme muy pronto al día gracias a este foro y, por supuesto, ayudar en todo lo que esté en mi mano. Un fuerte abrazo, compañeros.


----------



## antonio12 (Sep 27, 2018)

Buenas noches a todos soy de Barranquilla,  aficionado a la electrónica estoy armando el amplificador clase d , pues de leer los comentarios se ve que es muy bueno, alguien de acá de Barranquilla en el foro ?


----------



## JOSE RAFAEL ACOSTA (Sep 28, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy un apasionado por la electrónica de radiocomunicaciones y telecomunicaciones, espero ser de gran ayuda a todos, espero no ser gravoso con mis preguntas e incertidumbres, ya que todos los días estoy aprendiendo. y quiero continuar con esto hasta que Dios me lo permita


----------



## CJr2SlAyErS (Sep 28, 2018)

Buenas con todos , soy de Perú y me gusta la electrónica , sin mucho mas que añadir, un gusto.


----------



## J. L. (Sep 29, 2018)

Muy buenas,

   Me presento. 
   Me llamo José Luis y desde siempre me han gustado los componentes HiFi, y aunque no tengo ni la más remota idea de electrónica, dispongo de cerca de una docena de cacharros entre los que destaca mi amplificador Pioneer A77X adquirido en 1986: un verdadero monstruo de 100 W por canal a 8 Ohmios de los de antes.
   Desearía obtener información sobre un asunto relacionado con un aparato de sonido y de paso aprender de vosotros...

    Saludos a todos.


----------



## Rob232 (Sep 29, 2018)

Gracias amigos mios mi nombre Roberto Solari gracias por dejarme permitir en este mundo tan fascinante cual es la electrónica poder recibir experiencia , anécdotas de este mundo del saber gracias


----------



## rod.frann (Sep 29, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Francisco Rodriguez, soy de Panamá.
Que les puedo decir, cómo todos aquí en este foro me apasiona la electrónica, en donde la idea en compartir y además aprender el uno al otro.


----------



## Luis Chaman (Sep 29, 2018)

Hola a todos. 

Gracias por permitirme ser parte de sus foros. me llamo Luis, soy ingeniero mecanico, y me gusta también la electrónica, tanto que aqui ando. se lo basico pero me atrae bastante este tema. muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## pablo javier (Sep 29, 2018)

Hola, soy Pablo Javier de Tandil Argentina. Me interesan lo temas que tratan, y gracias a ustedes estoy haciendo el ablandador de agua, luego quiero continuar con el sistema anti humedad electrónico, que invierte la polaridad del suelo eliminando la humedad de paredes y pisos, si saben como se hace les agradezco que publiquen el desarrollo de dicho sistema. Saludos.


----------



## Armenta19 (Sep 29, 2018)

Hola que tal!
Soy estudiante de 7mo Semestre de la carrera de Ingeniería en Mecatrónica, me apasiona mucha la electrónica, me gusatría poder aportar ayuda en este foro, así también como aprender mucho de las personas que tienen mucha experiencia y escriben aquí. Espero poder contar con su ayuda , y ayudar a los demás en lo que esté en mis manos. 
Todo sea por la electrónica !!
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Jose Sabino (Sep 30, 2018)

Hola a todos los de la Comunidad. Reciban un Cordial Saludo....
me llamo Jose Sabino Rosas Tengo 40 Años, y no se mucho de electrónica pero estoy aprendiendo. vivo en tehuacan puebla espero contar con el apoyo del foro para aprender un poco mas...
suerte y bendiciones para todos:


----------



## Cesar Ruiz (Sep 30, 2018)

Hola. Soy de Argentina y despues de muchos años vuelvo a mi viejo amor, la electrónica. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Rudy garcia (Sep 30, 2018)

Hola a toda ésta comunidad, me llamo Rudy, Cubano, y me gusta mucho la electrónica en general.


----------



## danielsoy (Sep 30, 2018)

Hola a todos, me uno a éste grupo para aprender electrónica.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Mariano18 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hola a todos, me llamo Mariano, soy técnico electromecánico, aficionado y entusiasta de la electrónica, espero poder ayudar con mis aportes y participar de esta hermosa comunidad!!!
 Saludos a todos desde Argentina


----------



## ROBERTO SCILLA (Oct 1, 2018)

Hola, soy Roberto Scilla, estoy muy contento de entrar al grupo, mi afición es por los equipos de audio Vintage, parlantes grandes,Hi Fi, amplificadores, divisores de frecuencia. Gracias por la acogida.


----------



## Molix (Oct 1, 2018)

Hola soy José , soy de Lleida , me gusta la electrónica y su desarrollo.
Gracias por aceptarme en este interesantísimo grupo , espero aprender mucho y si puedo ayudar.


----------



## ruben luis (Oct 1, 2018)

Hola, soy de Argentina y recibí una importante cantidad de equipos, mayormente de audio y comunicación, son antiguos y fuera de uso en su totalidad, pero entre ellos hay algunos que no se para que sirven, ni que equipos son por ello voy a publicarlos en el foro, para que me ayuden a identificarlos. Gracias.


----------



## diegovalenzisi (Oct 1, 2018)

Hola hola desde Argentina !


----------



## tritonsat7 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hola soy Pablo Cabrera ,y soy de Argentina de ituzaingo.gracias y saludos a todos por aca. muy bueno el foro me encantan todo los temea que se tratan aca .


----------



## davidp1794 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hola me llamo David y soy ingeniero eléctrico me gusta la electrónica y el aereomodelismo como hoby. Encontré la página busvando información espero ser de ayuda, un saludo a todos.
 Gracias


----------



## Seba 1481 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Sebastián y mi nick es seba 1481, soy ingeniero en sistema con unos 14 años en el rubro y bueno mi otra pasión es la electrónica y jaja me siento como mis primeros pasos en sistema donde estaba mas perdido que nunca jaja, pero bueno ésto me apasiona y siempre quise aprender y ahora me doy el gusto soy un novato total reacio a pedir ayuda pero hay cosas que no salen en manuales ni en internet y que solo te lo da la experiencia asi que estaré molestandolos jaja saludos


----------



## megt4life (Oct 2, 2018)

Hola

Soy Mario González, apasionado y amante de la música en todo sentido, la disfruto con el alma.

Dentro de las cosas que me apasionan es el buen sonido.

Por lo anterior he posteado algo respecto a un amplificador que me han regalado, es un AKAI AA6000 para que me puedan ayudar por favor.

Saludos a todos y que tengan una excelente semana.

MEGT4LIFE


----------



## taturuben (Oct 2, 2018)

Hola a todos!! mi nombre es Ruben tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica y estoy estudiando programacion de arduino nivel inicial, toda mi vida me gusto la electronica y siempre trate de aprender en forma autodidacta (no me fue demasiado bien jaja) es por eso que empece arduino .Me alegra integrar este foro y espero podamos compartir experiencias.


----------



## marceloiannitto (Oct 2, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy Luis Marcelo Iannitto, me atrae la electrónica, he echo alguna que otra pequeña cosa. Un gusto compartir con Uds batalladores de la solución propia y el rebusque.  Desde Argentina saludo y abrazo a todos.


----------



## Cocolio2 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hola soy Seba... Y le meto mano a todo...


----------



## Racha (Oct 2, 2018)

Buenas noches desde Perú, soy Raúl Acha Rodríguez, Técnico Electrónico Aeronaútico, tengo 56 años y desde muy pequeño me gusta la Electrónica. En estos momentos estoy dedicado a reparar televisores y estoy dispuesto a compartir mis conocimientos con todos ustedes, agradezco a cada uno del foro por permitirme ser parte de ustedes, un abrazo a la distancia.


----------



## Batman21 (Oct 2, 2018)

Don Barredora dijo:


> Mi nombre es Pablo Vila, 22 años, Argentino, me gusta mucho la electronica y mas especificamente la robotica. Estoy estudiando Ingenieria electronica y soy tecnico electromecanico (del secundario).
> 
> Creo q tengo una mente bastante creativa q trato de usar para mis cosas y para ayudar a quien lo necesite aqui.
> 
> ...


----------



## DAE13 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hola a todos: A mis 67 año, vengo de descubrirla electronia.
Y todo por quererle poner un led al interior de un hueso de coco.
Llevo mas un mes quemandome las pestañas,
y cada vez màs enganchado.
Ni hablar de todo el material que me compre !!!!
Encantado de estar aqui.
Saludos


----------



## tanatos26 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hola hola, soy Danny Colombiano de 36, soy bien curioso y se que a una persona solo le falta el conocimiento para poder hacer lo que otro pudo.


----------



## marshall (Oct 2, 2018)

Hace mucho hice la instalación eléctrica de mi hogar ( por los 60's ), rebase los 50 y estoy por cumplir los 70    solo espero que halla un nieto es cual volcar toda mi experiencia.
desde bulbos o válvulas electrónicas, pasando por los transistores, después los ic's; y ahora con mosfets igbt, y los cpu's.


----------



## jjalaiza (Oct 3, 2018)

Soy JuanJo Alaiza de Barcelona Espanya, toda mi vida laboral ha sido la electronica en muchas facetas (me gusta aprender cosas nuevas), empece con radios, amplificadores, televisores y termine con mantenimiento de electromedicina y ahora como jubilado sigo con montales y experimentacion.

Siempre hay algo que aprender, ya me ire familiarizandome con los foros.

Saludos.


----------



## alxdr jose (Oct 3, 2018)

Buenas tarde soy nuevo miembro me apasiona tanto la electronica que casi no duermo cuando tengo algun problema sin resolver espero aportar y ser de gran utilidad en este maravilloso foro


----------



## Quetillo (Oct 4, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy Oscar de Calatayud (Zaragoza) soy aprendíz de tatuador, no es foro adecuado para ello, pero la electrónica si ya que si no fuera por la electronica muchas cosas no irían en éste mundo.


----------



## Carlos04 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hola como están? Espero que excelente... Me llamo Carlos y soy nuevo en el foro, me agrada la electrónica y todo lo relacionado con los pic's y circuitos, y como todo siempre tengo mis grandes dudas y mis horrores, jejeje. Que me la paso luego dándole vueltas al asunto para resolver algo tan simple para los expertos y pues... ya saben que cuando la inquietud es grande te lleva a investigar más y más. Por eso elegí unirme con los expertos, y así resolver mis grandes dudas. gracias.


----------



## laikapeke (Oct 4, 2018)

Hola a todos desde España


----------



## charal (Oct 4, 2018)

Mi apelativo es charal, espero enriquecer mi acervo  en electrónica,  soy aficionado,
gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## diodo123 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hola a todos.

Especialmente orgulloso de estar aquí. Espero aprender mucho de toda la comunidad

Saludos cordiales


----------



## TitusMagnificus (Oct 5, 2018)

Hola

Soy Francisco y tengo muuuuuchos años. Quiero emprender por mi cuenta y para ello estoy auto formándome, pero necesito el apoyo de sabios de verdad así que he decidido registrarme para consultaros algunas cosas que no sé cómo averiguar por mí mismo.

Os agradezco mucho cualquier consejo y sobre todo si alguna vez hago algún planteamiento erróneo me  gustaría que me corrijáis tan pronto como lo veáis.

Un saludo
F


----------



## pirulo69 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hola , me llamo Eduardo Martinez vivo en La Rioja Argentina mi hooby  y terapia principal es la electronica , me gusta aprender y conocer sobre reparaciones y construccion de equipos electronicos , espero poder aprender y compartir en este foro todo lo referido al rubro  , Sds


----------



## Ruffielectro (Oct 5, 2018)

Hola me llamo Rubén, deseo resolver mis dudas en este foro, como tambien ayudar a los que tienen problemas o dificultades, en rama que tenga conocimiento.


----------



## Pinchi (Oct 5, 2018)

Hola me presento soy pinchi y como todos aquí también soy un apasionado de todo lo que es electrónica....y siempre estar en un foro sirve para aprender... saludos!!!


----------



## Abdon Cano (Oct 5, 2018)

Hola me llamo Abdon Cano y soy de Jujuy. Una pregunta este es la web del Instituto CEPA ? Yo estudie electrónica aquí en este instituto en los años 1996. Hice el primer modulo completo y fui a las practicas ahi a Bs As.
Me gustaria si me pueden facilitar la pcb del inyector de señales. muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2018)

Abdon Cano dijo:


> Una pregunta este es la web del Instituto CEPA ?



No



Abdon Cano dijo:


> Me gustaria si me pueden facilitar la pcb del inyector de señales. muchas gracias y saludos



La Bienvenida es sólo para presentarse , para lo demás , usa *el Buscador *!


----------



## leunam (Oct 5, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Leunam Acosta, soy de Cuba y ando con la electrónica desde los 13 años, ahora estoy entrando en el mundo de la electrónica automotríz, así que si alguien me ayudara con circuitos para autos lo agradeceré.


----------



## Pela2018 (Oct 6, 2018)

Hola a todos soy  Rubén Olgiati, estudié electrónica en la vieja Iade, me gustan los amplificadores de los 70/80 pero mis conocimientos son mas de la epoca valvular, entré en el Foro por que vi que hay un campo para aprender, gracias por compartir tanta información.

Tengo un montón de problemas para poder escribir mis mensajes, tengan paciencia, también soy novato en el uso del teclado, cero en computación,  me quede en otro siglo.


----------



## fenixfhfh (Oct 6, 2018)

Hola soy David tengo 25 años soy de México y estudio electrónica gracias por aceptar mi solicitud.


----------



## guloher (Oct 6, 2018)

hola amigos mi nombre es Gustavo Lopez y soy de Guatemala, me gusta todo en electronica por eso entre en este foro ya que me gusta seguir aprendiendo cosas nuevas, desde ya gracias por su futura ayuda


----------



## TECNOLOGIAHUMANIZADA (Oct 7, 2018)

Mi nombre es Gustavo. Formo parte de una editorial sobre el uso responsable de la tecnólogía, teniendo una conciencia crítica hacia su aplicación, así también combinamos nuestros análisis de productos y diseños desde una óptica humanista.

Tengo una larga experiencia en robótica, actuadores de estado sólido, adquisición de datos, sensórica, etc... también en infraestructura físca para sistemas de telecomunicaciones y seguridad.


----------



## bateria (Oct 7, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Antonio soy de La Matanza, siempre me gustó la electrónica, nunca estudié pero meto mano si no es complicado, el problema tengo 61años y lo hago cómo un hobby ,tengo unos equipos de audio a los cuales no he podido encontrarle la vuelta, me gustó los comentarios en éste Foro y decidí registrarme, mi oficio legal es la mecánica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Teleneco69 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hola.
Mi nombre es José Manuel Duque, tengo 49 años y actualmente vivo en Tomares, Sevilla. Me encanta la electrónica y la electricidad, bueno en general la tecnología.
Agradezco mucho la admisión en el grupo ya que creo que puedo aprender mucho en el, y si de paso puedo aportar alguno de mis humildes conocimientos, mejor que mejor.
Una vez más gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Charhuaz_ (Oct 7, 2018)

Mi nombre es Renatto Peralta, soy de Barcelona, España. Me encanta invesitigar sobre la electrónica y por ello me he unido a esta comunidad


----------



## zalman (Oct 7, 2018)

Hola soy Zalman de Argentina, técnico electromecánico me gusta la música especialmente de los 80s, cuando puedo mezclo algunas rolitas, bue saludos a todos.


----------



## sghetn (Oct 7, 2018)

Hola A todos, mi nombre es Adrian Crespi, tengo 49 años y soy ingeniero electronico. Me gusta compartir mis conocimientos y si puedo ser les util en algo, estoy a sus ordenes!!
Saludos!


----------



## Wallas (Oct 8, 2018)

Buenos dias, mi nombre es Jose Carlos, tengo 38 años y soy de Bilbao (España), siempre me ha gustado la electronica, y mis conocimientos son bastante básicos, asi que poco a poco me he propuesto ir aprendiendo cosas nuevas y hacer proyectos a ser posible cada vez mas complicados.
En mi dia a dia, me dedico a la reparación eléctrica de vehículos industriales, y la verdad que acabe en este foro de manera casual, ya que aunque suelo hacer mis experimentos con protoboard, y demas, me he decidido a fabricar mi propia fuente de alimentacion, y buscando información llegue hasta aqui.
Un saludete a todos!!!!


----------



## CurzioMalaparte (Oct 8, 2018)

Hola me llamo Diego, tengo 27 años y soy de Argentina. Recien me estoy acercando electrónica. Soy estudiante de una tecnicatura y me agrada que existan este tipo de espacios para estar conectados (ba dum pishhh) y poder evacuar algunas de las tantas dudas que tengo. 

Saludos a todos!


----------



## CubaPower (Oct 8, 2018)

Hola, Soy Jose y mi especialidad son los grupos electrógenos, pues me dedico profesionalmente. mi objetivo es aprender de ustedes y ayudar de manera humilde al que pueda ayudar, al hacer entrada a este foro quedo disponible


----------



## yuleisy (Oct 8, 2018)

Hola, soy Yuleisy, soy electricista, me encanta la electrónica,  la robótica y la automática y me encuentro a la disposición de ayudar y cooperar con las personas que lo necesiten si en éstos se ve incluida la electrónica.


----------



## tukan22 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hola Soy Ramiro , de Colombia, he sido seguidor de esta pagina que encontré por pura casualidad, soy entusiasta de la electrónica, me gustan los proyectos de electrónica, pues lo hago por hobby.


----------



## mayimbe (Oct 9, 2018)

Hola mi nombre Ramón Martos, soy de Barcelona y me gustaría aprender electrónica.
Y programación de PIC.
Espero aprender de sus conocimientos.
Gracias.


----------



## dangor (Oct 9, 2018)

Hola
Mi nombre es Jose Daniel, soy docente de matemáticas y física aquí en Colombia y además practico la electrónica como hobby. Estoy interesado en los temas que se tratan en éste fForo como medio de autoaprendizaje, les agradezco todos los aportes que hacen para nosotros los principiantes.
Chao


----------



## ELGOYO (Oct 9, 2018)

Hola a todos. Soy Antonio Requena de Albacete - España.
Estudié electricidad, y soy apasionado de los PLCs, microcontroladores y automatismos.
Encontré este interesante foro, y.... aquí estoy para aprender, y (si puedo) aportar algo.
Es un placer formar parte de esta comunidad de inquietos!!!


----------



## FrankL (Oct 9, 2018)

Hola colegas me llamo Frank soy de  La Habana, Cuba. Aficionado a la electronica y la electricidad de autos. Saludos.


----------



## miguelito26 (Oct 10, 2018)

Un saludo a todos, mi nombre es Miguel Ángel Salazar Marroquin y soy un estudiante de electrónica industrial y en mi campo miro todo lo que son circuitos de potencia entre otros y me apasiona mucho lo que son los amplificadores y éste Foro es muy bueno ya que se encuentra agradable información e eficaz.


----------



## tecnologo1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hola a todos, vivo en Bogota, trabajé en Sony Corp. y la electrónica  es mi pasión.


----------



## dj6600 (Oct 11, 2018)

Saludos a todos


----------



## ProDigital (Oct 11, 2018)

Me llamo Gustavo, soy de Villa Constitución, Santa Fe, Argentina, y tengo 52 años. Me gusta mucho la electrónica digital, y también la programación de Software para PC con sistemas Windows. Tengo un estudio terciario de electrónica, pero lo hice hace mucho tiempo. Por motivos laborales, y de la vida misma, fui dejando este hermoso mundo, que tantas satisfacciones personales me dejaron en su momento. Sin embargo, siempre tengo el deseo de recuperar tiempo personal, para retornar a este lugar, y refrescar mis conocimientos técnicos, que en algún lugar de mi cabeza, espero todavía estén, y a partir de estos, despacito aprender aunque sea un poco, sobre todo lo nuevo que ha llegado.


----------



## CARLOS PATAPATA (Oct 11, 2018)

Hola amigos mi saludo y respeto, mi nombre es Carlos, apasionado a la electrónica le saludo desde Venezuela
Ante todo muchas gracias.


----------



## carmax (Oct 11, 2018)

,Hoola Buenas tardes, agradecido con todos los administradores de esta Web. Mi Nombre es Carlos Guevara y soy apasionado de la Electricidad y Electronica Automotriz, soy T:S.U Electricidad pero a nivel Domestico/Residencial, esta web es una de las mejores, aqui me ayuda mucho en los Planes a futuro que deseo realizar adaptar en mi FIAT UNito, DIOS MEDIANTE, Espero compartir muchas ideas con ustedes y también contar con sus apoyos a mi dudas..

Muchas Gracias, saludos a Todos.....DIOS OS BENDIGA...


----------



## Leyda (Oct 11, 2018)

Buenas tardes, soy nueva en esta comunidad y trabajo de operaria de taller en una empresa de ventas de soldadoras y quisiera reparando dichas maquinas de soldar, y me inscribi en este foro para intercambiar informacion acerca de temas referidos a maquinas de soldar, cnc y poder descargar los diagramas electricos.


----------



## djmastermix88 (Oct 11, 2018)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre Emmanuel soy de Paraná tengo 30 años y siempre fui aficionado a la electrónica, es mas tengo título técnico en electrónica en la escuela industrial. Mi razón aquí es por mi fanatismo del audio y me gusta armar proyectos a mi medida, desde ya gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## barranquilla (Oct 11, 2018)

Hola a todos, me llamo Deiver, me encanta la electrónica, especialmente el audio, pz nunca había pertenecido a un foro  de éstos, espero no molestar a nadie con mis preguntas .jejejej


----------



## Munthe (Oct 11, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Munthe, soy de Indonesia, estoy muy interesado en la electrónica y quiero obtener nuevos conocimientos, solo soy un principiante en el mundo de la electrónica y estoy ansioso por estudiar en este grupo. gracias


----------



## pablo javier (Oct 11, 2018)

Hola, soy Pablo, saludos.


----------



## jockpunch (Oct 11, 2018)

Hola! soy un investigador nato que ahora tiene mas tiempo para empezar a poner manos a la obra a varias cosas que tengo en mente. Suelo encontrar mucha información en este foro, asique ahora voy a poder tener mas información, y colaborar con mis experiencias.


----------



## ismael duchi (Oct 11, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy Ismael Duchi. Soy estudiante, ahora curso el sexto ciclo de ingeniería electrónica. Llegue a éste Foro muy interesante dónde pude encontrar mucha información, para mi formación como ingeniero y por supuesto de mi parte disponible para ayudar en lo que se pueda. Y finalmente gracias por la aceptación a éste Foro.


----------



## LaloE (Oct 13, 2018)

Me llamo Eduardo Enríquez,  soy estudiante de ingeniería, me registré para poder buscar ayuda referente a algunas dudas sobre proyectos que tengo para la escuela.


----------



## elhorse77 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hola a todos! Soy Cesar Diaz, de San Salvador de Jujuy, Argentina. Técnico Electrónico e Informático con más de dos décadas de experiencia -¡como vuela el tiempo!-, aficionado las artes y la literatura, y asiduo navegador de foros como este, al que conocí hace tiempo y que con gusto colaboraré para compartir conocimientos. Conocer, aprender y compartir son las tres bases fundamentales para el desarrollo intelectual


----------



## Hdserv (Oct 13, 2018)

Hola, soy hdserv, gracias por aceptarme.   tengo 59 años,  lo mio es más línea blanca,  pero como cada vez tienen más electrónica,  vamos por eso.


----------



## Gabi0a0 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hola a todos!
Me llamo Gabriel y soy del sur de Argentina. Era técnico electónico y también estudié la carrera casi entera de ingeniería. La vida me llevó por caminos diversos y aquellos conocimientos están casi olvidados. Espero poder revivirlos con el apoyo de ustedes...
Un saludo y gracias por permitirme compartir


----------



## JAVYSER (Oct 13, 2018)

buenos proyectos , gracias por los aporte


----------



## ikemhla (Oct 14, 2018)

Hola a todos los amigos, soy Ike Mhlanga de RSA pero ahora trabaja en Zimbawe. Soy un ingeniero de Electrinix que ahora está retirado. Paso mi tiempo construyendo proyectos y haciendo reparaciones electrónicas. Hoy en día, el mayor desafío es comprender cómo funcionan las SMPS, ya que se encuentran en muchos dispositivos electrónicos. Como un viejo temporizador, ésta es una tecnología que necesita ser entendida completamente. Espero compartir y beneficiarme de su sabiduría. Gracias de antemano. 
Ike Mhlanga

Hi All Friends, I am Ike Mhlanga from RSA but now working in Zimbawe. I am an Electrinix Engineer who is now retired. I spend my time building projects and doing electronic repairs. Today the biggest challenge is to understand the way SMPS work as they are found in many electronic devices. As an old timer this is technology that needs to be fully understood. I hope I will share and benefit from your wisdom, Thank you in advance.
Ike Mhlanga


----------



## Tablao2017 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hola, soy Alejandro un apasionado por la electrónica. Soy nuevo en el foro.


----------



## joelalejandrokaufman (Oct 14, 2018)

Hola cómo están?  Soy Joel de Tucumán,  abrazos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## BLURMAN44 (Oct 14, 2018)

Muy buenas tardes mi nombre es Jesús y acabo de llegar a este foro.
Soy un enreda del bricolaje y en electrónica flojeo bastante, así que me viene muy bien un foro como éste para buscar soluciones a los problemas que me encuentro con cierta frecuencia.
Espero que me podáis echar una mano y en la medida de lo posible aportaré lo que pueda.
SALU2


----------



## XeMnAxX (Oct 14, 2018)

Muy buenas foro. Soy un chaval de 19 años de Barcelona que está cursando actualmente un Grado Superior de Automatización y robótica industrial. Vengo del Bachillerato humanístico por lo que mis conocimientos de cálculo, electricidad y demás es nula. A ver si me empapo con algo de electricidad por aquí jeje.


----------



## A_Ele_Equis (Oct 14, 2018)

Muy buenas noches, me llamo Alejandro (en internet suelo ser ALX, pero no me dejaba poner ese nick por ser demasiado corto) y siempre me ha encantado la electronica, ya dese pequeño iba desmontando aparatos viejos para ver qué tenian dentro. Bueno, me alegra estar por fin aquí, a pesar de que había entrado con anterioridad a este maravilloso foro, lo hacía de forma anónima. siempre he encontrado la respuesta a mis dudas en las de otros usuarios, pero como ahora me ha surgido una duda que no encuentro por aquí, me he hecho una cuenta para ver si alguien me la soluciona.
En fin, nos veremos muy pronto y me alegro de estar aquí.


----------



## Krouvaz (Oct 15, 2018)

Saludos cordiales aficionados a la electrónica 
Mi nombre es Erick Krouvaz , soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica . Espero poder compartir muchos conocimientos con vosotros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## fbigote (Oct 15, 2018)

HOLA.
Soy Félix, vivo en España y soy aficionado a la electrónica y la informática.

Saludos.


----------



## JOLIMAFRE (Oct 15, 2018)

Soy John Mancheno  Freire; De Quito- Ecuador Un saludo especial para todos los amantes de la electrónica


----------



## rodrigo2017 (Oct 16, 2018)

Hola me llamo Rodrigo soy de Argentina más precisamente de Salta y estudio mecatrónica en un terciario y me gusta mucho la electrónica , en especial todo lo que sea referido a la aplicación automotriz


----------



## Tanguito (Oct 16, 2018)

Hola, saludo a todo el foro, mi nombre es Gustavo y estare por aqui  aprendiendo y aportando lo que pueda, gracias !!


----------



## angelerador (Oct 16, 2018)

Hola, un saludo a todo el mundo, soy electromecánico y me encanta todo lo referente a electrónica.


----------



## Mencis (Oct 17, 2018)

Mi nombre es Carlos, y soy... nada... simplemente un curioso de la electronica, me encanta trastear y probar cosas, y hoy... necesito ayuda.
A ver si aprendo mucho


----------



## Yurik (Oct 17, 2018)

Bueno soy Nuevo aqui pero mi nombre es yurik diaz soy cubano y vivo en la Habana soy apasionado de la electronica


----------



## ernestofagundez (Oct 17, 2018)

Buenos días. Mi nombe es Ernesto Fagúndez, escribo desde Caracas, Venezuela, soy de profesión Periodista, aficionado a la electronica, actualmente trabajo para la emisora Radio Rumbos en Caracas, como Director del Noticiero. Saludos y espero "vernos" siempre por esta vía.


----------



## pepeligrosso (Oct 17, 2018)

Hola a todos, me presento, soy Pepe. Soy estudiante en Sevilla y me he creado esta cuenta para aprender cosillas de electronica ya que soy curioso y me gusta fabricarme mis propias herramientas. Saludos!


----------



## FabricioR_ (Oct 17, 2018)

Mi nombre es Fabricio, soy de Argentina... la electrónica me gusta bastante pero no soy buena en ella, trato de aprender a medida que vaya teniendo mis proyectos... soy de esos que saben de todo un poco tan solo por no tener miedo a desarmar e investigar, registrarme aquí es para absorber un poco de sus conocimientos.
Desde ya muchas gracias por aceptarme


----------



## 11z (Oct 17, 2018)

Hola compañero, estudio electronica, por ende esta pagina me parece fundamental. saludos.


----------



## Dario23 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hola me llamo  Dario soy estudiante de electrónica  y esta pagina  esta muy buena


----------



## pablocuero (Oct 17, 2018)

Hola amigos soy Juan Cuero de Ecuador vivo en una ciudad llamada Esmeraldas zona costera trabajo en la electronica ya varios años me gusta mucho la fabricacion de circuitos nuevos y diceñarlos a mi gusto me inclino mas por la amplificacion rama de mi agrado me inscribi a esta web para ampliar mas mi conocimiento y aprender de ustedes colegas sin mas que decir soy de muy pocas palabras un saludo para todos.


----------



## Inotalas (Oct 18, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Antonio, tengo 29 años y escribo desde Málaga, España. Soy técnico informático, mecánico a ratos y músico (aprendiz de todo jajaja).
He encontrado este foro googleando y me ha parecido que tenéis un ambiente muy agradable, además se ve que hay auténticos máquinas en esto de la electrónica, que todo sea dicho, me encanta pero no tengo prácticamente ni idea. 

Tengo un problema con un altavoz/parlante profesional y me gustaría ni que fuera una ayudita para diagnosticar la falla y que no me engañen con la reparación ya que abunda, por desgracia, mucho aprovechado. Ya de paso espero poder aprender un poco de esta ciencia que a veces parece más un arte. 

Un saludo a todos y nos leemos!


----------



## EUQIRNE (Oct 18, 2018)

Hola soy Luis Enrique, tengo 42 años y vivo en la ciudad de México me apasionan los amplificadores de sonido y me gustaría aprender mas sobre electronica
hola mi nombre Luis Enrique tengo 42, vivo en la ciudad de México me apasionan los amplificadorte


----------



## JosM89 (Oct 18, 2018)

Hola a toda la comunidad.

Mi nombre es José Estrada, soy de México y del Estado con el mismo nombre. Desde pequeño tuve interés en cómo funcionaban las cosas, dispositivos electrónicos, máquinas y los automóviles. Así que terminé estudiando Ing. Mecatrónica, me gusta hacer proyectos, investigar, diseñar, armar y soldar circuitos. 

Al buscar soluciones a mis dudas y problemas, termine siendo parte de este foro, que puedo ver que tiene una gran comunidad, que ha y sigue compartiendo sus conocimientos, sobre temas que nos interesan a muchos. Espero también poder aportar lo que se, para solucionar dudas y problemas que surjan de otros.

También soy el manitas de la casa de ustedes, ya que soy el que repara lo que que sufre alguna descompostura.

Saludos a todos y éxito en todos sus proyectos.


----------



## luis verde (Oct 18, 2018)

Buenas tardes, saludos a todos los integrantes del foro. Espero compartir informaciòn y poder ayudar en el termino de lo posible...


----------



## pochofilo (Oct 18, 2018)

Soy Miguel, me encanta la electrónica y en lo que pueda voy a ayudar , gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Rolin2018 (Oct 18, 2018)

Hola estimados amigos, es un gusto poder entrar a este sitio de electrónica, yo trabajo desde hace 35 años en este campo estoy a sus ordenes , uno no lo sabe todo y justo por eso estamos aca para aprender de otros y poder compartir , trabajo en laptops , equipo Ham  Radio, arduino , tv y audio, bueno a sus ordenes a todos, bendiciones !!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## ogushi (Oct 19, 2018)

Hola , ya estaba registrado ,pero por algun razon se perdio el registro, y por eso me registre de nuevo


----------



## micro80 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hola a todos me presento, mi nombre es Pablo Estevez, me uno a este foro, para compartir mis experiencias en electrónica y aprender de ustedes. Gracias a todos!


----------



## Andino_chl (Oct 19, 2018)

Hola Andrés, buenos días. Soy Andrés Genaro, de México, me ha gustado la electrónica desde que tenía 13 años, pero por cuestiones económicas no pude estudiar una carrera afín. En mis ratos libres me pongo a revisar algunos aparatos eléctrico y electrónicos aprovechando lo poco que aprendí a través de un curso por correspondencia que tomé hace muchos años, cuando no existía el internet, saludos desde México.


----------



## Neoblood (Oct 19, 2018)

Hola, saludos a todos, tengo 35 años y me uno al grupo para aprender con ustedes en la electrónica, por cierto soy de Tabasco.


----------



## 1985juan (Oct 20, 2018)

Mi nombre es Juan y necesito saber mucho de electrónica , pero mas de amplificaciones.


----------



## Gerardo vargas (Oct 20, 2018)

Hola soy gerardo vargas
Hola


----------



## mazzini1950 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy un aficionado más a la electrónica y espero tanto aprender como a aportar experiencias en este foro. Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## jmpont (Oct 21, 2018)

Hola a todos,

Ante todo quiero comentaros que mi perfil no es electrónico, sino informático, por lo que muchos de los hilos que existen en este foro son totalmente incomprensibles para mi, pero quiero utilizarlo para encontrar respuestas a mis necesidades, y posiblemente encaragar trabajos a medida a quien se preste a darme una solución. Iniciaré mi colaboración al foro con un problema, que creo que puede resolverse electrónicamente con conocimientos, pues no he encontrado nada en Internet, y no me resigno a que no exista una solución.

Muchas gracias, por vuestro tiempo. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Practico (Oct 21, 2018)

Hola!! Soy un técnico algo oxidado imagínense concluí la carrera hace 22 años , me decidí por la informática ya la fecha es lo que ejerzo,  me inscribo al foro para que de favor me ayuden a refrescar conocimientos. Me llamo Leonardo y radico en CDMX. Saludos


----------



## leonardo09 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hola!!!!!
Mi nombre es Leonardo Emmanuel, tengo 18 años y estudio mecatrinica, desde muy pequeño me apasiona la electronica, desarmaba aparatos y sacaba piezas para armar otras cosas.
Al unirme al foro espero recibir ayuda en las dudas que surgen al experimentar, al igual que yo apoyar en todo lo que me sea posible.
De antemano gracias a todos y saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## gabriel73 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hola a todos,
Mi nombre es Gabriel , soy tecnico electronico con orientacion en Tecnicas digitales aunque lo que mas me apasiona son las comunicaciones y me quiero meter en el mundillo del audio.
Encontre en este foro mucha informacion util y gente muy predispuesta a ayudar. Espero poder hacer lo mismo. Les dejo mi cordial saludo a todos y nos estamos encontrando.


----------



## David1001 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hola, me llamo David, vivo en Cadiz, soy un entusiasmado de todo y me encanta hacer todo lo que puedo yo mismo, sobre todo por la satisfacción y orgulloso que eso tiene, ahora tengo un reto que espero alguno de ustedes pueda ayudarme, por mas que leo y videos que veo no doy con la tecla, colgare el problema en preparación de electrodomésticos, un saludo a tod@s y gracias de ante mano.


----------



## ALFRED MIRAND (Oct 22, 2018)

Buenos días mi nombre es Alfredo soy técnico en electrónica estoy practicando estudiando  la electrónica desde los 15 años ahora tengo 50 años y todavía sigo trabajando ,es mi pasión y sigo en ello espero compartir mis experiencias y tener apoyo.. saludos


----------



## MiToSS (Oct 22, 2018)

Buenas. como están todos? La electrónica es uno de mis desafíos pendientes como autodidacta y como "intento de inventor". Ciertamente me gusta abrirme paso entre desarrollos de todo tipo con las herramientas puestas al alcance por la tecnología de las comunicaciones y enriquecida por la gente que sabe mas que yo. Internet le dió muchas cosas al mundo, en mi humilde opinión "lugares" como este son lo mas valioso de todo esto. Y quienes lo hacen posibles son ustedes, y tal vez de ahora en mas algún poquito pueda contribuir a eso. Un saludo y un agradecimiento.
Marco!


----------



## WILLIAM QUISPE (Oct 23, 2018)

Hola,mi nombre es William Quispe de Perú, soy estudiante de electrónica y vango a éste grupo a aprender y enseñar.

Gracias


----------



## canilo25 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Jose tengo 36 años y soy un apasionado por la electrónica hace 25 años


----------



## rafa192 (Oct 23, 2018)

Buenas, gracias por aceptarme.
Mi nombre es Rafael, espero aprender y recordar todo lo de electronica y programacion de pics con ustedes.


----------



## aleremersaro (Oct 23, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Alejandro Remersaro tengo 53 años y toda la vida me intereso la electronica pero desafortunadamente nunca estudie esta disciplina. Ahora que tengo algo de tiempo me dedique a armar pequeños proyectos de la web para mejorar mis limitados conocimientos y poder disfrutar de hacer algo que me gusta. Les agradezco de antemano la buena onda y el invaluable conocimiento que comparten desinteresadamente.  Un gran saludo a todos


----------



## JoseM15 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hola como están,
Mi nombre Jose Martínez, al igual que muchos del foro, encontré este sitio buscando información acerca de parlantes, pues para mi grata sorpresa encuentro información técnica y muy muy profesional que en las tiendas de audio se las reservan. Tengo 40 años y si, soy un novato en este universo del Audio Pro, vivo en Masaya, Nicaragua.

Saludos a todos y gracias por compartir su información.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Erwin Escobar (Oct 24, 2018)

Hola soy Erwin E. de Ciudad de Guatemala, con conocimientos básicos de electrónica pero con mucha gana de aprender.. por ahora solo reparo los aparatos que compro o encuentro para que no me duela tanto si meto las de caminar...jiji.. con su ayuda pronto podré lograr hacer más...gracias por aceptarme. ....saludos . ...


----------



## Angra (Oct 24, 2018)

Buen día!!. Mi nombre es Angel Gabriel y soy de Buenos Aires pero estoy viviendo en Merlo San Luis. Les cuento que comencé a estudiar radio y televisión cuando tenia 14 años por el simple hecho que me gustaba mucho las experiencias con la electricidad de un primer momento. ahora Cumplo 65 en noviembre y sigo apasionado por la electrónica valvular pero dispongo de muy poco tiempo, por lo que siempre me gusto la idea de volver a los viejos amplificadores de guitara de los que he guardado muchos materiales para construir varios, he inclusive compre dos trafos de salida a Sanit Vit peo, pero, aun no tengo el tiempo suficiente para hacer mucho mas que tocar un ratito la guitarra y de vez en cuando.  Así que; acá estoy y de curioso no mas. Desde ya muy agradecido por el recibimiento y quedo a disposición de lo que sea en poder ayudar o apoyar. Mil Gracias y que Dios Bendiga a todos.


----------



## osmar20 (Oct 24, 2018)

Buen día, mi nombre es Osmar Gamboa, soy de Ciudad de Guatemala,tengo 18 años y comencé a estudiar electrónica a los 16, estoy acá porque quiero empaparme de más temas además de poder contribuir en más de alguna opinión!!!


----------



## MaShicO (Oct 24, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Marcelo Higa, soy de Lima/Perú, tengo 25 años y este año termino de estudiar electrónica industrial, me apasiona mucho esta rama, cada día se aprende algo nuevo y eso es lo mas emocionante, me gusta mucho la programación y el diseño de circuitos, particularmente este foro es de gran ayuda para todos los que queremos aprender algo nuevo o son fanáticos de la electrónica, mas adelante quisiera compartir proyectos que realice poco a poco, en este foro hay mucha información y podemos nutrirnos de todo esto. Un gran saludo y abrazo a todos los colegas, sea bienvenido el conocimiento.


----------



## jmanuel_cool (Oct 24, 2018)

Saludos, Mi nombrees José, soy de Venezuelay entré a este foro porque hasta hace un par de meses era aficionado a los puzzles de electrónica (es decir, me limitaba a comprar los componentes y armar el circuito) pero a la hora de queen la tienda me vendieran un reemplazo pues se acababa el encanto porque me volvía loco buscando exactamente el componente que marcaa el circuito, ahora me decidí a estudiar electrónica y ya entiendo mucho mejor esto.


----------



## edgarcondios (Oct 24, 2018)

Edgar tecnico aprendiz


----------



## quintero5h (Oct 24, 2018)

hola soy Olger Quintero t. ya estuve inscrito con una cuenta en este sitio que es genial y de gran ayuda para resolver algunas de nuestras necesidades electrónicas, no se por que fue borrada mi cuenta, en todo caso aquí estoy nueva mente. 
un saludo cordial para todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2018)

Sería quintero01 ?


----------



## Yohan Medina (Oct 25, 2018)

Hola mucho gusto, soy Yohan Medina tengo 26 años. Trabajo en un servicio técnico en reparación de celulares. Me divierte la electrónica y por eso estoy incursionando en ella aunque no entiendo muchas cosas... Soy de vVenezuela y es bastante limitado conseguir los componentes pero ahí voy.. En éste foro hay bastante información para éste tema de la electrónica y reparación de celulares asi que contento de pertenecer. Buen dia para todos.!


----------



## Ferroso (Oct 25, 2018)

Hola soy Damian (54) y desde chico me interesó la electrónica, mis comienzos fueron con la revista Lúpin y a traves de los años he aprendido por mi mismo y gracias a internet mis conocimientos se fueron acrecentando. En la actualidad me interesa y estoy haciendo recuperacion de Baffles de los años 70 y 80. Espero conseguir en este foro todos los conocimientos y ayuda que me faltan.Gracias por aceptarme en el foro.


----------



## Malow (Oct 25, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy David y pues me gusta todo lo que sea relacionado a la tecnología, actualmente estoy estudiando la carrera de Mecatrónica Automotriz, y me gusta estar actualizandome siempre, espero aprender  ayudar en lo que yo pueda.


----------



## DIE32GO (Oct 25, 2018)

Hola, Mi nombre es Diego De Cecco soy de Sierra Grande Rio Negro. Soy aficionado a la electronica pero tambien ya hace mas de 10 años que trabajo de ello tambien trabajé como instrumentista industrial en una empreza minera, tambien en comunicaciones VHF y telefonía, me registré en el foro ya que buscaba informacion a cerca de un transistor y apareció el link de foro de electronica con un colega que buscaba el 2A93. como de estos transistores tengo nuevos quería comunicarme con el por si todavía los necesita. Saludos a todos los compañeros del gremio


----------



## newbeatlee (Oct 25, 2018)

Hola, muy buenos dias, me llamo Alejandro, estudié Ing electrónica y me gusta mucho todo éste mundillo de los "enredaalambres" como dicen por ahí , me gusta experimentar y crear cosas útiles e interesantes , si en algo puedo apoyarlos con gusto les ayudaré , saludos desde México


----------



## jgomez42 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hola a todos,
                     Mi nombre es Julio Gómez, soy de Argentina, tengo 43 años, me encanta todo lo que abarca la electrónica, estudie cuando tenia 15 años, lo hago a modo jovi, hoy en día es un mal necesario saber algo de electrónica ya que en todos lados encontramos algo electrónico, siempre voy aprendiendo cosas nuevas, investigo, y hasta que no doy con la solución no la dejo, lo tomo como un desafío. creo que este foro ayuda a muchos como yo en encontrar la solución a los problemas que tenemos con alguna reparación, y lo mas importante es compartir experiencia, esa es una buena herramienta para llegar a una solución.

Saludos a todos..


----------



## elhuache09 (Oct 26, 2018)

Hola me llamo Fernando estoy estudiando el 7mo cuatrimestre de la ingeniería en Mecatronica. Me intereso esto de la mecatronica desde hace ya unos 5 años atrás y ahora estoy cumpliendo este propósito. Espero poder aportar de lo poco que conozco para complementar esta comunidad.


----------



## marcos ven (Oct 26, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy Marcos Ven de Caracas Venezuela, soy técnico electrónico y en mis ratos libres me dedico a reparar electrodomésticos, en muchos ocasiones necesito de diagramas eléctricos para reparar fallas en dichos equipos además de alguna información que me sea útil, espero en esta comunidad encontrar ese apoyo necesario para resolver fallas presentes en las reparaciones, así como también aportar información en el ramo, que tenga disponible para ayudar en la solución de algún problema planteado.


----------



## abinazar01 (Oct 26, 2018)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Osmar Abinazar, Técnico Superior Universitario en Electrónica y en Informática espero compartir conocimientos en estas áreas, pero sobre todo, aprender, para compartir mejor. Saludos


----------



## Gulp! (Oct 26, 2018)

Buenos días! Soy de Argentina, empezando de a poco con la electrónica, muchas ganas de aprender y compartir lo poco que tengo.
Empece a armar un pre-phono para mi tocadisco y seguro los voy a molestar con alguna que otra consulta.
Recorrí el foro y encontré de todo, mucha información interesante y por eso me registre.
Saludos a todo y gracias de antemano!


----------



## matias34511 (Oct 26, 2018)

Hola como están, mi nombre Matias, encontré este sitio buscando información acerca de un regulador de voltage de 24v a 12, ya que compre una de esas plaquitas chinas que se alimentava con 24v y queria ponerle un cooler de 12v sin tener que poner otra fuente, da lo mismo porque el juguete chino no me duro ni una semana. Me uni al foro porque siempre me llamo la atencion lo que es la electronica, si bien fui a un colegio tecnico y me recibi de electricista, la electronica es como magia negra para mi y mas hoy en dia que esta todo superintegrado y es todo digital. Tengo 29 años y  soy un novato en este rubro.

Saludos a todos y gracias por compartir su información.

PD: Si, use otra presentacion como modelo.


----------



## Jose Ismael Castro Ruiz (Oct 26, 2018)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Jose Ismael, soy de la ciudad de Los Mochis, municipio de Ahome, del estado de Sinaloa en México, siempre me a gustado la electrónica pero el destino me hizo llegar a la informática, ya que mi hermana mayor estudio informática y ella me encargaba que yo le pasara sus trabajos de programación a hojas en limpio (por allá en la década de los 80') y ahí fue donde me intereso y pues actualmente tengo 45 años y me dedico a programar, pero desde inicios del año (2018) he estado leyendo sobre el tema en general de electrónica y por lo visto son cóncavo y convexo (carreras hermanas)... 
Me interese primeramente en hacer algo diferente con la programación, como leer señales, encender y apagar, temporizar equipos con el puerto paralelo y serial de una computadora y lo logre (ya saben ustedes optoacopladores, electrónica de potencia, etc.) y ahora me estoy interesando mas... y pues amigos... Aquí estoy.


----------



## josen2009 (Oct 27, 2018)

Hola a todos, me llamo Jose Noguera y de vez en cuando hago alguna chapucilla o arreglo casero. Vi este foro y me parecio interesante para poder aprender un poco.
Un saludo


----------



## luistorcatt (Oct 27, 2018)

Mi  nombre es Luis, soy de Venezuela, tengo 22 anos en la rama de la electrónica, soy tecnico autorizado de muchas marcas como Yamaha, Rcf , Qsc, Martin, Db, y estoy a la orden para ayudar en lo que pueda..


----------



## jose alejandro sardi (Oct 27, 2018)

Saludos buenos días, soy Jose Alejandro Sardi, me uno a el foro para la experimentación en temas de electrónica y compartir las pocas cosas que de esta conozco, saludos...


----------



## rasaji (Oct 27, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Ramón, 49 años recién cumplidos, me he aficionado a este venenoya que la oportunidad de acceder a placas estropeadas de diversa índole e intento reparar, sin mucho éxito dados mis conocimientos,  pero me ayuda a ir aprendiendo y comprender el funcionamiento de componentes y circuitos. Preguntaré mucho y agradeceré igual.

Un saludo!


----------



## pedro62 (Oct 27, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Pedro y soy nuevo por aquí, gracias por admitirme


----------



## Arbey vega (Oct 28, 2018)

Hola a todos,

Mi nombre es Arbey y me encanta la electrónica aunque solo he estudiado lo básico


----------



## Autotronic (Oct 28, 2018)

Hola Mi nombre es Saul me dedico a la reparacion de computadoras y programacion de llaves automotrices, soy un apasionado de la electronica, pero sobre todo de la electromecanica automotriz, espero ser de mucha ayuda al foro y de igual manera aprender mucho de ustedes gracias por su atencion


----------



## Miguel silva (Oct 28, 2018)

Buenas noches, a todos, me llamo Miguel Silva, soy técnico en electrónica, soy de Queretaro, Qro. Mexico, me encanta la electrónica, gracias por aceptarme, saludos.


----------



## normon (Oct 29, 2018)

Hola, soy de España , me llamo José y soy  aficionado a  la electrónica desde niño. He encontrado éste Foro pues estaba buscando un foro de eletrónica para ver si alguien puede orientarme con una avería.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Huachicoleros (Oct 29, 2018)

Buen dia, estamos aqui para compartir conocimientos, saludos!!!


----------



## whasy (Oct 29, 2018)

Buenas noches,

Soy de Barcelona y tengo algunas dudas relacionadas con osciloscopio, espero que pueda resolverlas.......


----------



## Jardinero (Oct 29, 2018)

Saludos a toda la comunidad, no acostumbro registrarme en Foros, pero dado lo interesante de éstos temas no lo pude evitar,  me gusta la electrónica y estoy aquí para aprender lo máximo posible ya que mis conocimientos son muuuy escasos


----------



## MaxiF (Oct 29, 2018)

Hola, Mi nombre es Maxi y soy de Merlo, Buenos aires. Soy fanatico del audio vintage!


----------



## gabrielectro (Oct 30, 2018)

Hola Buen día.. mi nombre es Gabriel Furlani, 56 años, soy de Córdoba capital Argentina, soy técnico en electrónica desde 1983, agradezco la aceptación en el foro. Espero poder ser útil con mi humilde experiencia, Gracias


----------



## franelyeyo (Oct 30, 2018)

Hola, soy Fran de Elche (Alicante) me gusta la electrónica y la tecnología modular, tengo toneladas de proyectos en mente incluido videojuegos pero soy nuevo y no tengo material ni muchos conocimientos, busco colegas en Elche y alrededores no muy lejos pues me muevo en bici que tengan material y herramientas o conozcan dónde desarrollar proyectos tipo makers of Murcia o los talleres del Leroy Merlin o de algún ajuntament, iremos aprendiendo y quien sabe si ganemos mucha pasta.

franelyeyo19@gmail.com


----------



## Trilogy (Oct 30, 2018)

Hola chavales, llego buscando temas de control de sobre corriente y veo que teneis muchiiiisima informacion útil. Espero poder aportar tambien mi granito de arena.
Saludos a todos desde Barcelona.


----------



## rayos164 (Oct 30, 2018)

Buenas noches a todos, gracias por aceptarme en esta comunidad de la electrónica, me interesa el tema de los variadores de velocidad para motores de CA. mí nombre es Rubén de la ciudad de Batán Argentina.


----------



## jonabusal (Oct 31, 2018)

Hola, a todos, mi nombre es Jonathan Bustamante, soy chileno de la zona mas austral... Punta Arenas  tengo 23 años titulado en electricidad y en electrónica, me gusa mucho la musica,  la mecánica también... actualmente trabajo en lo que es relacionado con cctv... ojalá pueda ayudar en lo que pueda.


----------



## oslec143 (Oct 31, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy Celso R. Granada Jr. de Filipinas, soy un aficionado electrónico y gracias por aceptarme. 

Hello everyone, i am Celso R. Granada Jr. from the Philippines, I am an electronic hobbyist, and thank you for accepting me


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## jose5656 (Oct 31, 2018)

Hola amigos y amigas; gracias por permitirme estar con Uds.
 Mi nombre es José Ramón. Vivo en Colombia y trabajo en un servicio técnico


----------



## bprbpr (Oct 31, 2018)

Hola, me presento un poco, no me gusta dar datos tan concretos en los foros, pero bueno, soy de España, concretamente de Jaen, una de las provincias de Andalucia.
Soy aficionado a todo, trabajo con maquinaria a diario y siempre hay algo que reparar, pero nada comparado con lo que vosotros hacéis, algo de construccion, fontaneria, mecánica, maderas/carpinteria, practicamente todo, pero, cuando llego a la electrónica/electricidad, ufff, me da corriente hasta los tubos vacios, jeje..

Paso a la seccion correspondiente para haceros una pregunta.
Mis saludos mas cordiales desde España.


----------



## Gabriel Caielli (Oct 31, 2018)

Buenas !!! Soy profe en una escuela técnica en Miramar Bs As y ensayando algo de electronica para mis alumnos de 3ro pase por aca y encontre respuesta a mis preguntas sobre el Pcb Wizard y otras ... Es un bun grupo y me alegro de poder aprender algo mas !!! 
Gracias !!


----------



## tv y mas (Nov 1, 2018)

Buena noche mi nombre es Arturo Luna Sanchez . Me ubico en Huatusco Veracruz Mexico, me he dedicado a la radiocomunicación pero me gustaría aprender de las reparaciones de tvs, buscando información vi algunos temas que me trajeron a éste foro. Agradezco la oportunidad de agregarme al grupo y poder aprender de sus experiencias en el tema .


----------



## marcony1972 (Nov 1, 2018)

¡Hola amigos!  entré  a  este  foro  porque me interesa  conocer  mas  sobre  válvulas o  tubos  al  vació, he  construido  un  par  de  proyectos simples   con PCL82 y  la  verdad estoy  bastante  emocionado.

Saludos


----------



## jdperon (Nov 1, 2018)

Hola todos compañeros! me acabo de inscribir en el foro, soy un apasionado de la electrónica y me gusta reparar todo lo concerniente a la misma y espero recibir los valiosos conocimientos de ustedes para enriquecer mi limitados conocimientos en este mundo tan apasionante de la electrónica , soy argentino de pura cepas, saludos!


----------



## yv2gaw (Nov 1, 2018)

Hola me llamo Víctor Mora y vivo en los Andes venezolanos, en el Estado Táchira. Me uno a este grupo pues estoy comenzando a realizar algunas reparaciones de equipos y pues siempre me ha gustado la electrónica aunque reconozco que sé muy poco, sin embargo quiero aprender y si consigo el apoyo necesario seguro estoy que lograré cumplir con este sueño.


----------



## germansardina (Nov 1, 2018)

Hola: un saludo para todo el grupo, soy de Santander (España). Me he apuntado porque me gusta la electrónica y espero aprender mucho de todos vosotros.


----------



## josduart (Nov 1, 2018)

Buenas noches soy José Duarte, soy aficionado a la electrónica y al tema de reparaciones, tengo conocimientos de electrónica, espero poder aportar algunos conocimientos en los foros y ampliar mis conocimientos.

Saludos desde Caracas, Venezuela


----------



## Escalofrios (Nov 2, 2018)

Buenas tardes, soy Jose de Barcelona, me dedico a las reparaciones de maquinas de clima industriales.
Espero aportar mi granito de arena, pero viendo el nivel que hay en esta comunidad lo veo complicado


----------



## TELE. (Nov 2, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Telèsforo Luis tengo 73 años soy de la vieja guardia, de la época de televisión blanco y negra.
Estoy retirado y me entretengo reparando televisores viejos, se que debo actualizarme, ya que la electrónica a avanzado muchísimo, les agradezco   toda la ayuda que me puedan prestar, de antemano MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2018)

*¡ Sean Bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*​


----------



## claudiopolito (Nov 3, 2018)

Un cordial saludo a todos, me presento, mi nombre es Claudio Polito, tengo 59 años, soy aficionado a la electrónica desde mi infancia, aunque me considero un principiante, desde la adolescencia he incursionado en la construcción de distintos artefactos electrónicos, pero nunca tuve una formación específica en la actividad. Soy informático, tengo dos Tecnicaturas Superiores, de nivel terciario en Programación y Sistemas Informáticos y un Profesorado, también de nivel terciario en Disciplinas Industriales. Trabajo como docente en todos los niveles, también me dedico al armado y reparación de PCs y en mis ratos libres trato de aprender e investigar todo lo que se me presente, con más entusiasmo que conocimientos.


----------



## Nudver (Nov 4, 2018)

Hola, soy de Uruguay-Maldonado-Piriápolis y realmente siempre me gustó todo lo que tiene que ver con los electrónes.
Tanto es así que trabajo en UTE, que es la fábrica de electrónes de mi País y mi expecialización es ser Técnico en Mantenimiento en Sub Estaciónes de Alta y Extra Alta Tensión. (digamos 150000 y 50000 Volts).
Hoy día, casi en el ocaso de mi vida lavoral, estoy buscando desempolvar mi otro amor, "La Electrónica", (un poco más qequeño, pero igual de peligroso, jejeje).
Llegué a este foro, buscando información sobre los programas Liveware y PCB Wizard y lo encontré sumamente interesante, pues muchas de mis incognitas ya fueron resueltas unicamente leyendo los post que se habían publicado.
Todavía no he encontrado la forma de dominar a estos potros de programas y dejarlos de rienda para poder trabajar la tierra como si fuese el caballo de reparto del lechero, que él solito hacía el recorrido.
Desde ya agradezco todo lo el conocimiento que me han obsequiado y el que poco a poco iré adquiriendo de vuestros amables aportes.
Un saludo grande.
Nudver


----------



## alfargel (Nov 4, 2018)

Mi más cordial saludo a todos los amigos del área eléctrica, a (los) moderadores. Soy Alfredo Argel, Colombiano, Electromecánico de profesión, contratista independiente, 38 años en el área energética, me gustaría aprender de los amigos extranjeros tecnologías que posiblemente no tenemos forma de conocer, instalar e incluso desconocer la existencia, agradezco antemano al gremio cualquier aporte tecnológico, gracias.


----------



## garnico23 (Nov 5, 2018)

Cordial saludo compañeros del área de Electrónica. Soy Diego GFarnica, Colombiano con expectativas de aprender y profundizar sobre los temas de estudio de mi profesión.


----------



## Diego91r (Nov 5, 2018)

Hola colegas soy Diego y soy nuevo en el foro, me dedico a la electrónica desde hace un tiempo,  soy de Honduras, y poes espero podamos dar solución a la mayoría de problemas que se nos presenten en nuestras mesas de trabajo ya que estamos aquí para apoyarnos mutuamente compartiendo nuestros conocimientos.

Un saludo a Todos..!!!


----------



## kolombino (Nov 5, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Pablo, casi 35 años y un completo neófito en la electrónica aunque me atrae desde hace algún tiempo.


----------



## yuletheone (Nov 6, 2018)

Bueno, el mío es Yulexis Carballo de Cuba, soy cacharrero nato y me gusta el invento, mi primera experiencia fue adaptarle un selector de uhf de un electron a color a un Caribe en blanco y negro, ambos televisores Rusos muy de moda en nuestro país por años 80 y 90, a mi mamá casi le da un infarto, yo con 13 años y el Caribe desarmado completo a las 4 am todo para poder cojer la uhf de los canales cuando entraban con el tiempo bueno jajjajajaj, soy entusiasta a éste apasionante mundo aunque mis responsabilidades no me dejan mucho para la electrónica.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Rafagm (Nov 6, 2018)

Buenos días foro y gracias


----------



## Alexander290 (Nov 6, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Joshua, soy de Colombia y tengo 18 años, estoy en la universidad y siempre me ha interesado la electrónica. Descubrí el foro cuando buscada una duda que tenía acerca de los circuitos combinaciones, y me gustó que en este espacio todos se apoyan en las dudas que tienen. Espero aprender mucho de ustedes.


----------



## karschok (Nov 6, 2018)

Me inscribí en su página para ver la información sobre Voltrolisis.


----------



## William Toro (Nov 6, 2018)

Hola a todos, como estan??
me siento muy contento de pertenecer a esta comunidad, e parece muy interesante y muy educativa.


----------



## breixo36 (Nov 7, 2018)

Hola , yo me llamo Breixo , soy de Galicia y me apasionan practicamente todas las ciencias , pero estoy empezando con la  electrónica por aquello de que tiene mas utilidad que otras . He ido enganchándome mas a la electrónica , en definitiva me parece una ciencia muy brutal, amena y además siempre hay cosas que aprender de utilidad. Un saludo.


----------



## pardall (Nov 7, 2018)

Hola a todos, saludos.


----------



## chucheja (Nov 8, 2018)

Hola soy Juan y tengo 40 años. No tengo muchas experiencia en electronica y por eso me he registrado en el foro para aprender de vosotros ya que a mi me gusta desarmar u reparar las cosas antes que pagar porque me las arreglen o comprar algo nuevo. Espero aprender mucho en este foro. Muchas gracias.


----------



## El Vicen (Nov 8, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Vicente. Soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina y tengo 39 años. Convertí mi hobbie por la electrónica en una profesión, soy ingeniero en electrónica pero antes fui técnico en electrónica (y creo que aún me considero). Jamás dejo de aprender, la electrónica es un campo muy extenso para dominarlo todo. 
Durante años he entrado a este foro por consultas via google, ya era hora de registrarme. Espero poder ser de utilidad y aprender de todos ustedes.
Saludos


----------



## georgefacelli (Nov 8, 2018)

Hola que tal,soy George de Uruguay! Mi intención es aprender más día a día. Siempre fuí un apasionado por la electrónica.. desde ya muchas gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## vnacho (Nov 8, 2018)

Hola gente, soy Nacho, crecí en una academia de Electronica, mi padre era profesor y la llevo dentro desde bien bien pequeño.
Un saludos a todos.


----------



## Lagomar (Nov 8, 2018)

Hola a todos desde España. Espero aprender mucho de esta gran comunidad así como ayudar en lo que pueda.
Saludos.


----------



## NO ESTOY (Nov 9, 2018)

Un completo aficionado se presenta.
Espero molestar lo menos posible con preguntas tontas, y aprender todo lo que pueda.
Gracias.


----------



## lui12345678910 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hola . Soy Luis de Colombia  . Estudiante de electricidad y electrónica automotriz. Me gusta la electrónica. Espero aprender en el tema con su ayuda y espero ayudarlos . Gracias


----------



## Dr.Pulitura (Nov 9, 2018)

Holaaaaa amigos un saludos a todos y mi respeto . Soy de Venezuela , me dedico a la Pulitura de vehículos , en instagram pueden ver mis trabajos : @Dr_Pulitura 

pero igual me encanta la electrónica y sí puedo reparar algo con base teórica y experimental lo hago. Se les aprecia


----------



## jorgemario (Nov 9, 2018)

Hola gente--un saludo para todos..mi nombre es Jorge y me gustaría compartir conocimientos y poder contribuir en  este medio con mi experiencia y de paso pedir ayuda para cuando lo necesite, soy Argentino y vivo en Chihuahua México, me estoy dedicando a la electricidad y electrónica,  y es bueno compartir experiencias de fallas que aveces nos vuelven locos y alguien con tan solo un....(revisaste la resistencia tal?) nos resuelve un problema..espero ayudar y ser ayudado, les dejo un abrazo.


----------



## carlos 81 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hola soy carlos de 35 años, soy de barcelona (españa), la verdad mi nivel es muy bajo pero me gusta y me da curiosidad, no creo que pueda aportar mucho por el nivel que veo que tienen ustedes, peri bueno, al menos podamos pasar un rato y resolver algunas dudas que tengo, ya se lo agradezco de antemano, un saludo a todos


----------



## rafael fernandez v. (Nov 9, 2018)

Hola soy 
Rafael Fernandez V. soy apacionado a la electronica a pesar de que soy ing. industrial me gusta hacer proyectos sencillos y me gustaria aprender mas de las ideas de los participantes de este foro.


----------



## Leofa (Nov 9, 2018)

Hola soy nuevo aqui en este foro y espero encontrar buena gente que quiera compartir su conocimiento con aquellos como yo que queremos aprender cada dia un poco mas...bueno me presento: Me llamo Leonardo, soy tecnico en Electronica y docente en una escuela tecnica, vivo en Entre Rios, Argentina y tengo 47 años. Gracias y espero poder compartir gratos momentos aqui..saludos.!!!


----------



## rickysoft (Nov 10, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Ricardo Pacetti, 
Entre uno de mis hobbies y aficiones se encuentra la electrónica. Ya poseo algunos conocimientos básico de la misma, pero aún tengo un montón de cosas por aprender.
Saludos a todos y que nos llevemos muy bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## benevides (Nov 10, 2018)

Ola p Todos meu nome e fabio,sou técnico em eletrônica ha 20 anos em Belo horizonte,trabalho com equipamentos de audio em geral,som automotivo,e tvs fico feliz em participar desta comunidade,obrigado tmj


----------



## segundo cadenillas (Nov 10, 2018)

Bonito foro, estamos acá porque nos apasiona la electrónica.


----------



## babaso (Nov 10, 2018)

Hola buen dia /noches, soy Roberto, soy maestro de electrónica básica,  me gusta la electrónica, enseño a los alumnos a reparar y realizar algunos proyectos, sólo la práctica hace al maestro, vivo en Aguascalientes Mexico, nos estaremos mensajeando, gracias.


----------



## Tulio Moreira (Nov 11, 2018)

Hola bien, mi nombre es Tulio Moreira soy de Uberaba, Minas Gerais, Brasil, nacido y criado en el lugar, soy técnico desde1973.
Un saludo a todos!


----------



## ernessola (Nov 11, 2018)

Hola, yo soy Ernesto, estudio primer semestre de prepa, desde hace 2 años estoy haciendo un proyecto para ver la calidad del agua, hace 2 años en la feria de ciencias hicimos un proyecto usando el agua de la escala y nos dimos cuanta de que esta muy contaminada, estocen empezamos a desarrollar un sistema para purificarla, prácticamente ya tenemos todo el primer paso que era hacer un circuito que midiera la resistencia, conductividad y partes por millón del agua y estos datos los va a almacenar en una tarjeta sd. Desde que empece a hacer este proyecto me enamore de la electrónica


----------



## adarna06 (Nov 12, 2018)

Saludos a toda la comunidad. Estoy regresando poco a poco a realizar proyectos caseros despues de muchos años de haberme retirado por ocupar solo puestos administrativos. Ahora estoy jubilado y como hobby ocupacional estoy regresando. Gracias por aceptarme en la comunidad
adarna06


----------



## salva (Nov 12, 2018)

Buenas tardes mi nombre es Salvador Marull, soy de Barcelona, Catalunya
me encanta este foro y espero aprender y en lo que pueda ayudar
Muchas gracias
Un saludo


----------



## edgarmc222 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hola buen día, mi nombre es Edgar Mejia, estaré en éste Foro de Electrónica aprendiendo mucho de ustedes los expertos y también realizaré algunas aportaciones que enriquezcan éste Foro.

Saludos a todos


----------



## jordirc (Nov 12, 2018)

Hola! Soy Jordi de Madrid (España). Trabajo como modelador 3D, y estoy aprendiendo electrónica reparando cosas de electrónica y de retroinformática, que es mi hobby, y haciendo circuitos con arduino.
Ahora estoy tratando de arreglar una calculadora Citizen 800 XL de 1975 que encontré rota.
Tiene números led azules. La encontré rota, reemplacé la batería y la limpié adentro, quité el óxido y soldé los nuevos cables de la batería. Luego usé aceite dieléctrico para hacer que los botones funcionaran de nuevo. Ahora funciona.
Aunque hace cosas extrañas. Se tarda algunos segundos en pasar a los números normales, luego, a veces, los números en el primer y último dígito se ven más débiles. Pero parece hacer todo lo que hace.
Voy a limpiar la placa y si no mejora le sustituiré los capacitores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2018)

Bienvenido , después veremos de desdoblar el tema ya que ésto es la Bienvenida y nada más.

Por las dudas te comento que no son leds , es un : green vacuum fluorescent display (tubo fluorescente verde al vacío) son frágiles por ser de vidrio  hueco.


----------



## amilkarsalas (Nov 12, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es David, soy ingeniero civil, y de hobby tengo la electronica. saludos


----------



## dariel94 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Dariel Garcia Reyes soy estudiante de la ingenieria en mecatronica.
Me gustaria compartir mis inquietudes acerca de electrónica ya que me gustaría también poder aprender mas de ella.
Para cualquier cosa en lo que pueda ayudar aqui estoy para servirles.


----------



## Elcorta (Nov 13, 2018)

Soy Jose Luis Arias el corta de Argentina y me gustaria aprender y compartir charlas con ustedes sobre dudas en trabajos de electrónica. Soy novato con muchas ganas de aprender, desde ya muchas gracias por la buena onda que le ponen al foro


----------



## picadillo68 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy Luis Peña de Venezuela, soy Ingeniero Mecánico, pero me gusta la electrónica, me gusta profundizar en conocimientos y se que acá hay grandes capos que nos puedan ayudar y compartir también nuestras experiencias, un sincero y humilde saludo para todos.


----------



## albert30 (Nov 13, 2018)

Buenas noches un gran saludo a todos, soy técnico en electrónica  TSU de Venezuela, tengo 45 años de edad, agradezco toda la ayuda que me puedan dar y espero de igual forma poder ayudarlos también. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Nativo (Nov 13, 2018)

Atento saludo a la comunidad.
Mi nombre: Luis Aguilar desde la ciudad de Cali, Colombia
Ya en mi etapa de descanso laboral retomé mi hobby como radioaficionado experimentador y con mucho afecto por los temas electrónicos.
Gracias a los administradores por permitir mi vinculación al foro.


----------



## Jose2008 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hola, me apasiona la electrónica, aunque soy muy novato intento ser autodidacta ya que en mi profesión debo tener conocimiento de varios oficios, gracias de antemano por vuestros aportes.


----------



## Yumigestor (Nov 14, 2018)

Hola a todos! soy programador desde los 12 años, llevo practiamente 30 años picando codigo... nunca he tocado nada de electronica, y ahora necesito "desarrollar" un pequeño poryecto que seguro para los cracks que veo por el foro lo haceis en 0, ...

Saludos!!!


----------



## Drayans (Nov 15, 2018)

Buenas mi nombre es Jesús, siempre he estado en el mundo de electrónica e informática, y ahora estoy estudiando mantenimiento electrónico.


----------



## broncote (Nov 15, 2018)

Hola ,mi nombre es Jose, por aqui ando jubilado, y trasteando con aparatos antiguos , radios, tocadiscos etc, .Saludos para todos/as


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## morocho (Nov 15, 2018)

Hola a Todos...... y mi nombre es Alvaro Valecillos, soy Venezolano y estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica en la UPPT Valera. Me ha interesado ésta materia desde hace mucho tiempo y cómo están las cosas por aquí en Venezuela por la situación que estamos pasando por la mala economía, trabajando mucho para ganar poco y poder comer lo que se pueda, comprar para sustentarme y alimentar a mis hijos y he tenido que seguir mis estudios por Youtube y otras páginas para no perder el poco aprendizaje que he tenido hasta ahora. Porque ya que las Universidades en Venezuela no están dando clase por falta de maestros y transporte. Y espero aprender mucho mas para convocarme en el sistema y ser  Ingeniero en la materia.


----------



## Leiterfibu10 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Manu, soy nuevo en el foro. Espero compartir buenas experiencias de reparación y colaborar en lo que pueda. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Rioarnet (Nov 15, 2018)

Hola mi nobre es Francisco, Soy de Argentina, Bs As, Berazategui. Estoy aprendiendo y me interesa llevar a cabo un par de proyectos que tengo en mente... gracias!


----------



## mglchimento (Nov 15, 2018)

Que tal, mi nombre es Miguel, fui alumno de CEPA y luego profesor del primer año de electronica en el mismo establecimiento, que cerró sus puertas a fines de 1998.


----------



## sxxmxx (Nov 16, 2018)

Saludos de sxxmxx mi nombre es Bernar y estoy aqui para aprender y ayudar en lo que pueda, gracias.


----------



## melcorn (Nov 16, 2018)

Hola, soy Romel de Filipinas. Amo los amplificadores de audio DIY. Gracias por aceptarme.

H I'm Romel from philippines. I Love DIY Audio Amplifier. Thank you for accepting me.


----------



## yony58 (Nov 16, 2018)

Hola buenas tardes .  Me llamo Juan soy de Algeciras España y soy aficionado al bricolaje  en todos los aspectos. Me gusta arreglar cosas. No estoy muy ducho en esto de los foros, pero intentaremos aprender a ver si me podeis echar una mano con un SAI. Saludos a todos


----------



## legalizacion_24 (Nov 16, 2018)

Hola compañeros , uno mas para aprender mucho de éste gran foro .
Buenos días,  soy Jose,  tengo conocimientos muy básicos de electrónica , intentaré aprender todo los máximo de éste gran   foro , pido un poco de paciencia  salud , gracias.


----------



## jairounico (Nov 17, 2018)

Buenas a todos. Soy de Venezuela y estoy incursionando en el campo de la electrónica.

Me llamo Jairo y tengo 41 años de edad.

Aquí en Venezuela nos hemos visto en la necesidad de aprender cosas nuevas, debido a que se hace difícil adquirir electrodomésticos nuevos y las reparaciones se han vuelto muy costosas.

Entonces nos toca aprender a como reparar nosotros mismo aquellos aparatos; que en otros tiempo desechábamos aun siendo reparables.

Espero que a través del foro poder aprender y compartir conocimientos útil, eficaz y aplicable a la vida cotidiana.

Gracias...


----------



## jibars (Nov 18, 2018)

Me llamo Joaquin y resido en Alpicat un pueblo a 10 km de Lleida  que esta en Cataluña y por supuesto en España
Tengo 66 años y me gustaría aprender alguna cosita para como tengo tiempo poder arreglarme algún equipo de los que colecciono con mi tiempo y vuestra ayuda  un fuerte saludillo


----------



## ovladaf (Nov 18, 2018)

Hola a todos !!

Gran foro, con muy buenas ideas y buena gente!!!

Espero aprender bastante de ustedes.

Saludos desde España.

Rafael.


----------



## ikemhla (Nov 18, 2018)

Hola a todos.

Soy Ike Mhlanga de Zimbabwe. Soy un ingeniero retirado que está dispuesto a aprender de todos ustedes. También contribuiré en temas con los que estoy familiarizado.
Gracias a todos de antemano.

Saludos

Ike

Hello Everyone. Im Ike Mhlanga from Zimbabwe. I am a retired Engineer who is keen to learn from all of you. Iwill contribute as well on topics Iam familier with. Thank you all in advance. Regards Ike


----------



## Juaner0713 (Nov 18, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Juan Erasmo Contreras y soy un aficionado de la electrónica y la tecnología lo cual me trajo a esta página... Espero nos podamos ayudar en la medida de lo posible


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2018)

*¡ Sean Bienvenidos Todos Los Nuevos Miembros de La Comunidad !*​


----------



## mruizgr (Nov 18, 2018)

Buenas noches a todos. me presento, me llamo Manuel, tengo 44 años y trabajo mas en la rama eléctrica, toco algo de electrónica y me gusta mucho, .así que espero aprender mucho de todos ustedes.
Saludos


----------



## matiasche (Nov 19, 2018)

Hola a todos 
soy Matias tengo 28 años y me considero aficionado de la electrónica. espero sirvan mis proyectos y solucionemos juntos todo tipo de problemas


----------



## Cadmio (Nov 19, 2018)

Hola !
Me llamo Mariano de Barcelona ( España ) y estoy comenzado a interesarme por este complejo mundo
Gracias!


----------



## barbesijh (Nov 19, 2018)

Mi nombre es Jhonatan Berbesi, Venezolano tengo 39 años de edad, soy Ingeniero Electricista, apasionado por la electrónica, tengo un canal de reparaciones electrónicas y siempre estoy dispuesto a colaborar en lo que me necesiten, tengo gran experiencia en reparación de equipos electrónicos, desarrollo proyectos eléctricos y electrónicos, me encanta la electrónica es mi pasión. Me considero un emprendedor y gran colaborador.


----------



## javier24 (Nov 19, 2018)

Buenas gente  me presento, soy Javier Tolosa, soy de Santa Fe, soy técnico electromecánico y me encanta la electrónica, considero que me falta mucho por aprender y voy buscando tutoriales y foros para poder obtener mas conocimiento en éste hermoso mundo de la electrónica, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## monfren10 (Nov 19, 2018)

Buenas gente del foro, mi nombre es Fabio por aca presentandome, aficionado a la electronica y siempre aprendiendo y consultando dudas como asi tambien aportando lo poco que he ido aprendiendo. Gracias y saludos a todos desde Argentina


----------



## rodrigo canga (Nov 19, 2018)

Muchas gracias por aceptarme en éste magnífico foro donde se encuentran casi todas las respuestas a las dudas del aficionado o profesional de la electroónica, salud.


----------



## zarzus (Nov 19, 2018)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Jose. Estudié electrónica hace ya más de 25 años. Y buscando por Internet he visto éste gran foro. Desde Valladolid, España reciban todos un cordial saludo.


----------



## -Luci- (Nov 19, 2018)

Hola gracias por dejarme participar de este lindo foro, mi nombre es Facu, espero compartir  y quizás hacer algún amigo. Saludos desde Argentina.


----------



## josgarhin (Nov 20, 2018)

Buenas! Soy un Iniciado en esto de la electrónica y estoy empezando a hacer mis pinitos. Espero que podamos aprender mutuamente!

Un saludo a todos


----------



## jsfaria (Nov 20, 2018)

Un cordial saludo a toda la comunidad acabo de regístrame en el foro me parece muy interesante mi nombre es José Faria y soy de Venezuela e ing. De Sistemas y en este momento de registro es con la finalidad de compartir conocimientos e inquietudes que se presentan a diario en esta ardua pero gratificante labor. Espero que en adelante todo sea para beneficio de la comunidad. Agradecido por el registro. Gracias.


----------



## salguero98 (Nov 20, 2018)

Buenas tardes, soy Adrián, estoy cursando una ingenieria eléctrica, soy muy curioso y me gusta como funcionan las cosas , sobre todo las electrónicas, estoy en éste foro porque tengo un esquema que a la practica no me funciona, gracias.


----------



## gades007 (Nov 20, 2018)

Hola, soy Jose Antonio, espero aportar al foro, y enriquecerme de el también.
Saludos desde San Fernando, Cadiz.


----------



## Danituc.- (Nov 20, 2018)

Bueno estoy muy agradecido de formar parte de este foro de electrónica .La verdad que entré para conseguir un manual para un capacimetro y gracias a ustedes lo pude conseguir.Le estoy muy agradecido.Cualquier otra duda los volveré a contactar .Muchas gracias.-


----------



## CIGUOLLA (Nov 20, 2018)

Hola me llamo Joan y este es mi mensaje de presentación, espero lleguemos lejos entre todos.


----------



## georgefacelli (Nov 20, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy George de Uruguay y soy un aficionado a los proyectos de electrónica.. un abrazo.


----------



## Marco Ibar (Nov 21, 2018)

Hola, Soy Marco Antonio Ibar, Mexicano, tengo 68 años. y caí aquí buscando una calculadora de capacitores cerámicos. Estoy haciendo una lámpara para cultivar plantas, pero las resistencias que pongo (supuestamente calculadas en una calculadora de resistencias), para 10 leds de espectro completo se queman y ya perdí 2 leds. Ahora solo tengo 8 y no quiero perderlos. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar? la necesito para germinar semillas. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## baranda (Nov 21, 2018)

Hola, buenos días, me llamo Jorge pero de apodo me llaman Baranda y soy un aficionado a la electrónica, vamos que me gusta pero no tengo carrera de electrónica ninguna y me gustaría aprender algo mas de lo que he aprendido por Internet que ya es bastante y he estado leyendo por éste foro y me ha parecido muy interesante que podría aprender algo mas.
Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## master1000 (Nov 21, 2018)

Hola, me llamo Erik, soy de Buenos Aires, espero poder aportar lo que pueda y aprender de todos ustedes


----------



## azcom (Nov 21, 2018)

Muy buenas equipo, soy tecnico en computación y me ha gustado siempre el mundo electrónico, contento de pertenecer y compartir con ustedes, un saludo desde Nicaragua.


----------



## Brujodedor (Nov 22, 2018)

Hola, buenos días, soy Sergio Silva, venezolano, tengo 88 años. Estoy aquí buscando ayuda en esto de la electronica, soy del area de sistema, específicamente en area de infraestructura y servidores linux/windows. Pero estoy aqui de aficionado, tratando de arreglar una que otra cosa, espero pueda aprender mucho aquí y si en algo los puedo ayudar, estoy a la orden!


----------



## Jolines32 (Nov 22, 2018)

Que hay saludos


----------



## rrcvspain (Nov 22, 2018)

Hola a todos..
Soy Roger...  me presento ante vosotros... estoy jubilado..  y todas las materias tecnicas me agradan..   por cierto yo fui  tecnico mecánico industrial..  la electrónica  siempre me llamo la atención..  y no es que toque mucho  el tema..  por eso  estoy aca..  para   cuando necesite la ayuda..  pueda encontrar soluciones desde un  sitio serio..... para desarrollar pequeños  proyectos como hobby..  .. de antemano  si necesitáis  algun tipo de ayuda en mecánica para desarrollar algún proyecto  de electrónica.. encantado de ayudar..   sin mas un cordial saludos a todos..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## BochaTV (Nov 22, 2018)

Hola*, *soy Abel Videla de Gral. Alvear, Bs. As. Trabajo en electrónica desde 1972, en TV desde 1976 y despues mucho tiempo en radiocomunicaciones (incluso fui radioaficionado con licencia varios años).
Hoy (2018) a mis 64 sigo en esto y con el interés del primer día, curioseando aquí y allá. Por eso estoy ahora en este foro para seguir las experiencias de sus integrantes y aportar lo mío cuando se requiera.
Gracias.


----------



## luchojd35 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hola! Mi Nombre es Luciano! estoy terminando la carrera de ingeniería electromecánica, estoy empezando a incursionar mas profundamente en la electrónica. Muchas gracias por recibirme y voy a tratar de aportar todo lo que pueda con el foro!


----------



## JULIOSV (Nov 23, 2018)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme en el foro, los encontre de casualidad buscando informacion de como conectar un modulo 555 generador de frecuencias de pulsos. Les confieso que electronica es lo unico que no estudie en mis 70 años, trabaje diseñando instalaciones industriales automaticas en la epoca que todo se  hacia  electromecanicamente con hidraulica o aire.  Desde ya les ofrezco mis conocimientos de ingenieria industrial, higiene y seguridad industrial, geobiologia. Saludos


----------



## Mateolesm (Nov 23, 2018)

Hola que tal a todos del foro, mi nombre es Mateo Leonidez,tengo 30 años soy ingeniero Mecánico soy de México, actualmente me desempeño en las instalaciones de cable estructurado y eléctricas y en mis momentos libres me dedico a reparar aparatos electrónicos me apasiona mucho el mundo de la electrónica es un amplio campo que abarca y es muy interesante y es un gusto estar en este foro con personas de muchos conocimientos en esta área cada día se aprende algo nuevo. Saludos  a la gran familia de forosdeelectronica.


----------



## vali29 (Nov 24, 2018)

Hola a todos!


----------



## tropmos (Nov 25, 2018)

Mi nombre es Manuel, y soy un entusiasta de la electrónica, aunque sé muy poco..., me gusta. No tuve la oportunidad de ir al colegio, así que soy autodidacta. He hecho algunas cosillas , como el bingo de una revista publicado aquí, pero con algunas modificaciones personalizadas. Ahora estoy con un laberinto de 8 niveles, y cada nivel tiene 256 habitaciones grabado en una EPROM. Bueno, algo de programación en PIC que aquí en el foro hay mucho, y... bueno, poco a poco y como ocio, me entretengo. Hace poco termine un mini torno para metal. Un mini taladro para PCB, y utiles para sujetar las placas a soldar. Yo estoy jubilado, así que..., no tengo prisa. Me divierto. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## emifonta (Nov 25, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Emiliano soy técnico en Electrónica y Electricidad desde hace ya un tiempo espero colaborar y aprender gracias


----------



## Servitec Iriarte (Nov 25, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Jesús Iriarte, soy Venezolano pero estoy viviendo en Colombia,  como tengo que aprender cualquier cosa para trabajar y no morirme de hambre, me toco trabajar en un negocio de reparaciones de consolas de video juegos y mucho del trabajo que aqui se hace es de electronica, por el amor de Dios si alguien lee esto y puede ayudarme a aprender a manejar la soldadura, estoy super frustrado con el manejo de la soldadura, soldar es la parte mas horrible de la electronica, no se si debo comprar un cautin especial de 5 millones de dolares o estaño fabricado en el cielo, porque aqui sufro mucho para poder limpiar un agujero de una placa electronca de baquelita, a sido un infierno para mi poder manejar la soldadura.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2018)

Tutorial: Como soldar con estaño


----------



## Servitec Iriarte (Nov 25, 2018)

Gracias por responder, voy a ver el tutorial, la electronica es bella, me impresiona todo lo que se puede hacer, pero soldar es el lado horrible de la electronica, ya vere si con este tutorial logro aprender a manejar el estaño, ya estaba a punto de quitar el estaño de un agujero de la tarjeta electronica con el taladro que tengo en el taller porque ni el cautin ni el succionador logran retirarla


----------



## Moises S@ll (Nov 26, 2018)

Hola Un gusto Poder integrarme
no es mi primera ver en el Foro, Creo que esta ves puedo tener una participacion mas sustancias.
Bueno me gusta mucho la Elctronico casi toda mi vida he andado en esto tengo 25 años y soy de el salvador 
actualmente estudio ing Electronico y pues tengo mucho que aprender con la intencion de poder compartirlo.
saludos y a comenzar con las preguntas!!!!!!!!


----------



## cabetelca (Nov 26, 2018)

Hola a todos!! amigos del foro y administradores del mismo, saludos, gracias por permitirme el acceso, soy tecnologo en electronica, me apaciona esta carrera desde pequeño, tengo 53 años de edad y  29 años ejerciendola como tal y en otras areas como las telecomunicaciones y la computacion, gracias!!! saludos a todos........


----------



## jack35 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hola a todos administradores y participantes del Foro, me llamo Gerardo, y me apasiona todo lo que es la electrónica, y electrotecnia ,tengo un poco de conocimientos y experiencia en el ramo, pero para ser honesto confieso que en esta rama nunca de los nunca se deja de aprender, hay tanto, que creo que ni dos ni tres vidas me darian para poder aprender todo.
Pero bueno, creo que es por eso que acá estamos todos en el foro, para poder aprender y compartir un poco.
Gracias por aceptarme en el foro y si puedo ayudar con algo o a alguien con mucho gusto ayudare.


----------



## Carlos.jc (Nov 28, 2018)

Hola buenas a todos me presento. Me llamo Carlos  de Sevilla España y me encantaría estar en el foro con ustedes para hacer unas preguntas y aprender ustedes gracias  también aportar  mis conocimientos.  Saludos


----------



## tilas (Nov 28, 2018)

Hola a todos os deseo tengáis buen dia.


----------



## andres.o (Nov 28, 2018)

Buenas electrochispas, un placer estar por acá, espero ser de ayuda y que me puedan ayudar. Saludos desde Colombia


----------



## MARCOS2486 (Nov 29, 2018)

Buenos días a todos, espero que hayan amanecido muy bien, gracias de ante mano por permitirme estar en éste Foro, me he registrado para conocer un poco mas de electrónica, compartir ideas y conocimientos, aunque no soy un crack en el tema pero quiero comenzar a conocer mas acerca de ello, espero encontrar amigos en éste Foro. Un saludo y un fuerte abrazo desde Venezuela


----------



## javierlectron (Nov 29, 2018)

Hola buenas tardes, desde Argentina. mi nombre es Javier y siempre me interesó la electrónica.


----------



## sabanandauy (Nov 29, 2018)

Hola amigos me presento mi nombre es Angel Villafan y soy de Montevideo Uruguay siempre he sido apasionado por la electronica pero actualmente me estan superando las nuevas tecnologias he visto este sitio y me gusto para empezar a asimilar esas tecnicas,he encontrado muchas cosas interesantes y agradezco los aportes que hay aqui que me aclaran muchas de mis dudas.
Gracias por permitirme entrar en esta comunidad espero en algun momento devolver algun aporte retro de mi parte  !!!saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Jorge007 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hola Grupo, que bueno haber dado con todos ustedes, en especial con el amigo generoso Pablo Campisi...
Son las respuestas a mis plegarias jajaja...


----------



## Freeliberty (Nov 30, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Juan, soy técnico en electrónica e ingeniero de grabación, he consultado el foro muchas veces antes de registrarme y me ha sido de gran utilidad, muchas gracias y a sus órdenes.


----------



## GodShaoS (Nov 30, 2018)

Bueno que tal, me uní a éste Foro para aprender un poquito mas de electrónica (ya que mis conocimientos son muy pocos ) espero llevármela bien con los usuarios de éste Foro.

Saludos.


----------



## GUICAST71 (Nov 30, 2018)

Buenas. Mi nombre es Guillermo Castellanos, tengo 64 añps y desde hace 46 años trabajo en  electronica sin haber estudiado en forma curricular electronica jamas, sin embargo vivo de hacer reparaciones electronicas  y hago bien las cosas con GRAN carencia de teoria. Siempre trato de leer y aprender. Ahora quiero entender el funcionamiento de las fuentes de tvs lcd y led igual las reparo pero quiero entender como funcionan. Vivo en la ciudad de TALA Dpto de Canelones en el URUGUAY A las ordenes


----------



## salvador@ (Nov 30, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy Salvador, soy de México, soy aprendiz de electrónica, me,gusta la electrónica especialmente el armado de amplificadores, me falta mucho por aprender así como reparar aparatos, espero me puedan ayudar con mis dudas, saludos a todos.


----------



## SocratesSA (Nov 30, 2018)

Hola, muy buenas a todos(as), me llamo Sócrates y como muchos de ustedes me apasiona la electrónica, por esa razón he llegado hasta éste sitio web. En la escuela cuando estudiaba siempre se me era algo fácil tratar con lo eléctrico-electrónico y porque igual la rama de la ingeniería que estudié me lo demandaba, pero no era mucho lo que se aprende en la escuela sino lo básico (superficial) lo teorico.

Sin embargo, eso me ayudo bastante ya que es el asentamiento, la base de todo lo que se aprende en lo teórico. Soy novato y aprendiz y cuando leo sus proyectos solo me quedo perplejo ante tal conocimiento, espero algun día llegar a comprender muy bien de los temas y cosas que se platican por éste sitio. Espero llevarnos bien, saludos a todos(as).....


----------



## Edson-BSB (Dic 1, 2018)

¡Buen día!
Mi nombre es Edson Reis, vivo en Brasil, Brasilia / DF, la capital, soy abogado y tengo la electrónica como hobby. Espero poder aprender mucho, y, en mis limitaciones, quién sabe poder ayudar y contribuir con el grupo.
Gracias!

Bom dia! Meu nome é Edson Reis, moro no Brasil, Brasília/DF, a capital, sou advogado e tenho a eletrônica como hobby. Espero poder aprender muito, e, nas minhas limitações, quem sabe poder ajudar e contribuir com o grupo. Obrigado!


----------



## victort3 (Dic 1, 2018)

Mi nombre es Víctor Tixe apasionado por la electrónica y por los pics.


----------



## albejanon (Dic 1, 2018)

Hola a todos y enhorabuena por la página... Yo soy José Luis y vivo en Utrera (Sevilla) y actualmente estoy trabajando en electrónica del mundo aeronáutico y aquí me tenéis para lo que necesitéis.

Un saludo y gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## MarcoAfa (Dic 1, 2018)

Buenas noches, me llamo Marco, soy de Portugal, soy músico y como aficionado a los deportes, soy aeromodelista, siempre que hace buen tiempo la práctica de éste deporte. También otro Hobby es la creación de juegos, más apropiadamente para PC y Android, usando el lenguaje de programación Charp.
En la parte electrónica soy realmente aficionado, después de haber estudiado solo un año de electrónica, y con la crisis no podemos hacer que los técnicos estén disponibles para todo, yo como músico y los músicos mismos estamos sujetos a todo en éstos días, que así sea antes de entrar. En el escenario de un espectáculo, pueden surgir pequeñas reparaciones, como soldar cables o incluso reparaciones de amplificadores, llegar al punto de construir mi propia guitarra y, más recientemente, construí mi propio amplificador. El programa utilizado para mi amplificador fue el Asistente de Cirquit.
PD: No prometo ser un usuario constante para el trabajo que hago, pero espero aprender y tener dudas si surgen.

Good Night, my name is Marco, I'm from Portugal, I'm a Musician and as a hobbi of sports, I'm aeromodelismo, whenever the weather is good the practice of this sport. Also another Hobbi is creation of games, more properly for pc and android, using programming language c Charp. In the electronic part I am really amateur, having studied only one year of electronics, and with the crisis we can not make technicians available for everything, I as a musician and the musicians themselves are subject to everything these days, so be it before entering the stage for a show, small repairs can arise, such as soldering cables or even repairs to amplifiers, getting to the point of building my own guitar, and more recently I built my own amplifier. The program used for my Amplifier was the Cirquit Wizard. PS: I do not promise that I will be a constant user for the work that I do, but I hope to learn and take doubts if they arise.


----------



## diego javier (Dic 1, 2018)

Hola amigos domadores de electrones.mi nombre es Diego,tengo 41 años y soy de la ciudad de La Plata,Buenos Aires.mi interés por la electrónica viene desde que me topé con una revista para jovencitos cuando tenía yo unos 11 o 12 años.la revista era "Lupín"y,compartía entre sus paginas muchos proyectos de electronica entre otros temas iguales de interesamte. gracias a ella pude ensamblar un radio receptor de dos transistores y verlo funcionar.si bien ese momento fue mágico para mi.apenas hoy entiendo muy poco el funcionamiento conceptual.espero aprender juntos a ustedes un poquitito más.Gracias por recibirme entre vosotros!


----------



## labruelec (Dic 1, 2018)

Buenas noches, soy Pablo y trabajo en la electrónica desde el año 80, vi terminar a las válvulas, a los transistores de germanio pero también viví la impresionante transformación de la electrónica moderna . Soy autodidacta pero reconozco que pude asistir a varios cursos dictados por diferentes empresas donde adquirí muchos conocimientos. Generalmente me dedique a la electrónica linea marrón pero también incursione en los rayos x, medidores de espesor, monitores de maquinaria agrícola y hace ya varios años a la electrónica automotriz a la que le veo mucho futuro pero muy trabajosa por la falta de información y horas de ingeniería inversa. Me gusta decir que me dedico a la electrónica aplicada.
Saludos
Pablo


----------



## espiral (Dic 2, 2018)

Hola, soy Franco Blanco, Argentino, tengo formación técnica nivel terciario (técnico superior en mantenimiento industrial). Soy electromecánico de oficio y aficionado de los controles electrónicos. Espero poder ayudar y aprender de los demás. Saludos!


----------



## elzamto (Dic 2, 2018)

Soy Antonio Zambrano no soy muy ducho en estos menensteres, soy amante de la electrónica y entro aqui buscar mas sobre el tema


----------



## MCisters (Dic 2, 2018)

Hola desde Puerto Montt, Chile. Ing en Mecánica automotriz en sistemas electrónicos...


----------



## Universodelaudio (Dic 2, 2018)

Bueno mi nombre es Sebastian, soy de Tandil Argentina y llegue aca poraue estaba buscando circuitos de pedales de guitarras. Me gusta la musica y todo lo q tenga q ver con ello. Aunque estudio construcciones. Bueno muy bueno el foro y voy a leer bastante seguro. Gracias.


----------



## erish77 (Dic 3, 2018)

Hola, mi  nombre Erick Salazar, soy Ing. Electrónico, soy de Veracruz, Mexico. me dedico a reparación de equipo electrónico, linea blanca, autos y motos. Espero poder ayudar en el foro y compartir conocimientos.


----------



## OctavioHJ (Dic 3, 2018)

Que tal!! Soy Octavio

Siempre me ha insertado la electrónica, deseo aprender mucho sobre éste tema y si conozco del tema aportar.

Saludos!!


----------



## Alanla (Dic 3, 2018)

Hola, soy Alan de Buenos Aires Argentina, me gusta toquetear aparatos electrónicos y tratar de arreglarlos, generalmente tengo suerte , no tengo conocimientos técnicos, pero si ganas de aprender, soy electricista de automotores y en lo que pueda ayudare y espero puedan ayudarme también, suerte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Legolax (Dic 3, 2018)

Hola a todos mi Nombre es Carlos Mora Garcia tengo 31 años y me gusta la electronica y me gustaria compartir ideas y conocimientos salu2


----------



## Miguel1049 (Dic 3, 2018)

Mi nombre es Miguel Ángel, tengo 25 años y me gusta la especialidad de electrónica, trabajo reparando tv a color y otros equipos, mas me gusta construir proyectos de toda clase y quisiera cambiar información con todos ustedes.


----------



## Saritech (Dic 4, 2018)

Hola a todos ... Me llamo Tiras y tengo 30 años, entusiasta de la electrónica, especialmente en la programación de imágenes. Me apasiona la electrónica y la programación, no es el campo de mi profesionalidad, sino básicamente un aficionado. El sitio es impresionante y parece ser un terreno perfecto para crecer y también hacer contribuciones a medida que nos afinamos mutuamente ...

Hello everyone ..... My name is Tiras and I'm 30yrs, an electronic enthusiasts especially in pic programming, I'm passionate about electronics and programming, it's not the field of my professionalism but basically a hobbyist. The site is awesome and seems like a perfect ground to grow in and also make contributions as we sharpen each other...


----------



## jbm1980 (Dic 4, 2018)

Buenos días.
Mi nombre es Joaquín soy de Murcia y he empezado a aficionarme a este para mí un hobby.
Espero poder aportar a este foro.


----------



## Locopocho (Dic 4, 2018)

Buenas Gente, Soy un curioso de la época de las válvulas, y me conformo con aprender todos los días, agradezco desde ya vuestra participación y la buena predisposición para compartir los conocimientos, gracias por aceptarme!


----------



## Macan (Dic 4, 2018)

Hola Foreros, mi nombre es José Miguel Martínez, tengo 67 años y estoy jubilado.
Siempre me ha gustado realizar tareas de reparación de equipos eléctricos y electrónicos y ahora que tengo tiempo me gustaría seguir reparando equipos.
Mi afición mas intensa es restaurar las radios a válvulas antiguas.
Os mando un saludo y colaboraré en lo que pueda.


----------



## RodolfoVQ (Dic 4, 2018)

Hola amigos.. Mi Nombre es Rodolfo Valdés Quintana. Soy cubano. Aficionado a la electronica. Dedico algo de tiempo a este mundo y me encanta el modo en que Foros de electrónica da las explicaciones y la ayuda a cada miembro.. Desde ya mil gracias por todo cuanto me han apoyado con sus tips, explicaiones y aclaraciones, que ya han dado a otros pero que tambien me han servido en mi diario.. Gracias de verdad y espero seguir aprendiendo con la comunidad de este foro y desde luego poder hacer algun aporte a alguien que tambien este necesitando de alguien si en algun moemnto contamos con la respuesta o al menos daresmo nuestro punto de vista... Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## diegodhlw (Dic 5, 2018)

Hola soy Diego Tecnico Electronico, de Buenos Aires y como siempre uno sigue capacitandose, espero poder ayudar y ser ayudado.

Un saludos a la comunidad electron !!!


----------



## leam_ (Dic 6, 2018)

Hola, soy Martín alias Leam_ soy técnico en electrónica y me dedico a reparar y enconar parlantes, también armo por pedidos. Y bien un saludo al grupo y espero que podamos compartir muchas cosas. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Novato en Vigilia (Dic 6, 2018)

Hola, soy un novato a toda regla, que solo de intruso logro arreglar un pequeño equipo de audio. Luego de eso como que me entro el espiritu al cuerpo y dije quiero saber de esto AAAHHH, ven a mi electronica que te paseo dije jaja. No fue asi, claro esta, lo que me encontre investigando fue mucho mas complejo de lo pensado, aunque nada a bajado las ganas, si puso en orden mis expectativas. Tengo 34, sin conocimientos previos. Siempre agradecere recomendaciones de libros del tema de audio, que es lo que me fascino, y lo que ustedes crean necesario como ayuda. Gracias por este espacio!!
Saludos a todos


----------



## Calamidades777 (Dic 6, 2018)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola buenas tardes, soy José Sánchez de Querétaro, México, aunque ya tengo mis añitos nada más y nada menos que 59, soy totalmente novato en esto de la electrónica, pero nunca es tarde para aprender algo, siempre me ha gustado meterle mano a todo aparato electrodoméstico descompuesto, y uno que otro celular, afortunadamente los he podido reparar, y si no pues quien quita y el técnico me haga una rebajita por entregárselos desarmados, y realmente tengo deseos de aprender algo de electrónica, gracias, un saludo a todos


----------



## Pepe Perez Prado (Dic 6, 2018)

Saludos, soy nuevo en esto de los foros. Soy estudiante de electrónica.


----------



## AndresLorite (Dic 7, 2018)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Andrés Lorite y tengo 49 años. Estudie electrónica digital y de telecomunicaciones hace mucho tiempo, y la tengo un poco olvidada...así que de vez en cuando trato de hacer algún que otro proyecto para no olvidarla.
Soy un apasionado de la robótica y me gusta mucho hacer proyectos con arduino y otros microcontroladores.
Saludos a todos desde Algeciras (Cádiz)


----------



## eduardomae (Dic 7, 2018)

Hola amigos, soy Eduardo, me dedico a la electromecánica soy electricista industrial y quiero compartir con uds. mis conocimientos y también conocer de sus aportes, gracias


----------



## Siervofree (Dic 9, 2018)

Hola amigos, soy Siervo desde Bogotá, Colombia, soy un apasionado de las aplicaciones industriales de la Electrónica, recién me gradué cómo Tecnólogo en Electrónica y me gusta programar el Arduino. Os ayudaré con mi conocimiento y agradezco mucho estos espacios que nos permiten avanzar en nuestros proyectos. Ah soy joven en la Electrónica tengo 43 años.


----------



## keymap (Dic 10, 2018)

Hola!
Soy Nelson!
Tengo ratos de querer unirme a esta comunidad y hasta hoy finalmente funciono el link de validacion!
Estoy feliz de finalmente poder formar parte de esta excelente comunidad de la cual aun cuando no era de ella he aprendido mucho.
Les agradesco por todos sus tips!
Yo soy del pais de El Salvador (en Centro America) practico un poco de electronica y me gusta mucho el audio en vivo el cual es una aventura a veces diaria ya que es parte de lo que me dedico.
En este camino he aprendido que nunca se deja de aprender y que hay personas que tienen mas experiencia en x temas o cosas nuevas siempre.
De antemano agradezco toda su ayuda.

Saludos Cordiales!


----------



## Juanlo (Dic 10, 2018)

Hola, tengo 25 años en la reparación de electrónica y estoy aquí para retroalimentar mis conocimientos y también estoy a sus órdenes con mi experiencia


----------



## Oliverro (Dic 11, 2018)

Saludos Mi nombre es Oliveiro. Me gustaría dar la bienvenida a todos y obtener nuevas experiencias y conocidos en esta comunidad! Gracias por su atención, hasta pronto.

Greetings My name is Oliveiro. I would like to welcome everyone and get new experiences and acquaintances in this community! Thanks for your attention, see you soon.


----------



## azcuaga (Dic 11, 2018)

Hola,  tengo 54 años y desde los 12 que soy aficionado a la electrónica, siempre se puede aprender mas y es lo que deseo ,gracias por aceptarme en el grupo, un abrazo grande a todos.


----------



## EDWIN BARRIOS (Dic 12, 2018)

Hola, buenas tardes, mi nombre es Edwin Barrios de Soledad Atlántico Colombia, queridos compañeros les doy gracias por darme la oportunidad de pertenecer a éste grupo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Kosark (Dic 12, 2018)

Hola soy  Carlos, soy Técnico en programación y amante de la electrónica, me llaman mucho la atención los sistemas embebidos y las micro computadoras, me gusta aprender acerca de cualquier tema relacionado con la física orientado a la electrónica.
saludos¡¡.


----------



## jespinmon (Dic 14, 2018)

Mi nombre es Jesús A. Pino M., soy un técnico en reparación de pc, y por consigueinte apasionado a todo lo que es la elctronica).

espero poder compartir con el grupo experiencia y vivencia con el fin de alimentar mis conocimientos en el area

Gracias


----------



## cybercharles (Dic 14, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Carlos, soy de México y vengo aquí porque estoy creando algunas cosas que están fuera de mi dominio profesional: soy informático administrativo pero por fuerza me encuentro en la necesidad de crear circuitos.  Basado en esto, ojalá pueda encontrar ayuda para mis proyectos, gracias por su atención.


----------



## Cesar rodriguez (Dic 14, 2018)

Hola a todos.
Soy graduado de Ing en Electrónica  en la UCLV. y mi especialidad es equipos y componentes electrónicos, recién que me estreno en las redes, ,encantado de poder  ampliar los horizontes, un gran saludo.
Atentamente, Cesar.


----------



## Juliomade (Dic 14, 2018)

Hola a todos los miembros del foro mi nombre es julio de El Salvador y soy aficionado a la electrónica y me sirve de pasatiempo aunque a veces se me hace pesadilla y es entonces cuando este foro se convierte en mi herramienta perfecta. Saludos


----------



## urdialesr (Dic 15, 2018)

Buenos Dias...

Mi nombre es Rodolfo Urdiales Reyes, vivo en la ciudad de Guadalajara Jalisco; Mexico.

La electronica la encontre en el tiempo que tenia que estudiar un taller en la secundaria....tenia opciones de Carpinteria, Torno, Secretariado, electricidad  y de electronica....asi que me decidi por la ultima...queria arreglar TVs  y Radios...eso hace mas de 30 años desde entonces me ha gustado este mundo....de hecho trabajo en este ramo... Quiero iniciar a hacer proyectos y diseñarlos desde CERO...


Saludos a todos


----------



## Tl866 (Dic 15, 2018)

Hola buenas tardes, me llamo Daniel, tengo 30 años, soy técnico de una empresa  en la cual trabajo a diario con todo tipo de placas por decirlo de alguna manera,apasionado de la electrónica y en proceso de iniciar estudios superiores de esta, acudo a vuestra comunidad porque tengo muchas inquietudes y lo veo un proyecto maravilloso y a intentar aprender tanto como pueda. Mil gracias y tened paciencia.


----------



## Bremen (Dic 16, 2018)

Buenos días , soy Bremen , aficionado a los temas de radios antiguas.


----------



## jaht67 (Dic 16, 2018)

Hola; Soy José, ingeniero en electrónica digital y programación de microprocesadores. Llevo 24 años trabajando en una empresa de desarrollo y fabricación de controles electrónicos sobre todo de temperatura.
Saludos a todos


----------



## ciro.nqn (Dic 16, 2018)

Buenos días comunidad, soy nuevo en el foro, y también me considero nuevo en el mundo de la electronica, soy estudiante de ingenieria Electronica, pero mis conocimientos actualmente son solamente academicos, no tengo experencia en la práctica, ya por eso, quiero empezar a intentar llevar a cabo pequeños proyectos para afianzar lo aprendido. Por ello busco un lugar para nutrirme y aprender.


----------



## Vlad_Krav (Dic 17, 2018)

Hola a todos! Me llamo Vlad, encantado de empezar a formar parte de esta comunidad.


----------



## link73 (Dic 18, 2018)

Buenas noches compañeros.
Mi nombre es Marco Muñoz y soy de la ciudad de Guadalajara, en la republica Mexicana.
Tengo 45 años y ya tengo un buen tramo en la electronica.
Espero poder aportar algo al foro.
Saludos.


----------



## dragen (Dic 18, 2018)

Hola a todos, me llamo bastián morales, soy chileno y estudio ingenieria mecatrónica, entre a este foro porque siempre estoy haciendo pequeños proyectos, y entre los detalles de la electrónica y los diagramas de circuitos mas comunes y funcionales, la informacion que hay acá resulta de maravilla

Me interesan las fuentes conmutadas, generacion con paneles fotovoltaicos, proyectos con arduino en robotica educativa, reparacion de maquinas-herramientas y la construccion de maquinas de tatuajes  espero ser un aporte en el foro, saludos a todos!


----------



## Tyto70 (Dic 18, 2018)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre Tyto70 (Tyto Alba), "reparador de equipos electrónicos". Buscando información sobre una fuente de TV Led, me encontré con esta página en la RED. Solucioné el problema. Si está en mí colaborar en algo, no duden en preguntar. Gracias


----------



## PelotaDeTrapo (Dic 18, 2018)

Hola a todos! soy técnico en electrónica, pero hoy es mi hobby, ya que me dedico a los sistemas informáticos.


----------



## John87 (Dic 20, 2018)

Hola a todos, un saludo!!


----------



## tatitaElectron (Dic 20, 2018)

Hola soy nuevo en electrónica, de profesión soy informático, pero me ha empezado a llamar la atención el mundo tangible así que estoy aprendiendo electrónica inicialmente de manera recreativa, luego veré si estudiarlo como profesión.

Saludos.


----------



## Taranix (Dic 21, 2018)

Hola me llamo Carlos, tengo 46 años y estudié electronica hace un montón, con lo cual estoy bastante oxidado. Sigo siendo aficionado y de vez en cuando me monto algún circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## kablematic (Dic 21, 2018)

Hola a todos es un gusto estar aqui nuevamente  luego de un largo tiempo de receso .Pero bueno el  vicio del conocimiento se que es muy adictivo en este lugar ,al cual deseo formar como integrante observador  de los conocimientos adquiridos en esta comunidad .Redundante no? .Pero es la realidad,  gracias a todos y espero seguir aprendiendo  mas aun todavia  de mis 61 años de edad .att. kablematic...


----------



## edumastercito (Dic 21, 2018)

_Saludos cordiales a todos, mi nombre es Eduardo Molina, soy de Cartagena (España), y tengo 49 años de edad, soy aficionado desde hace años a la electrónica aunque no ha sido mi profesión, siempre como hobbie, al igual que la informática y la automatización así como la robótica (arduino), hace un mes saqué unas viejas válvulas que tenía guardadas desde que era pequeño, de viejos televisores (siempre me llamaron la atención esas extrañas"bombillitas") nunca supe como funcionaban hasta que  mirando por aquí y allá, ya he hecho unos amplificadores y algún receptor regenerativo, y he podido devolver a la vida un viejo receptor superheterodino de marca francesa (no tengo muy claro el modelo, la marca se trata de un GODY y el modelo está entre el 419 y el 517), aunque, me falta muuucho por saber, y he caído en ésta página, en la que espero poder aprender y contribuir en lo que se pueda._


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## ferchoelectronico1212 (Dic 22, 2018)

Hola amigos de Foros de Electrónica soy Fernando Gomez, soy técnico electrónico hace quince años y me gusta mucho todo lo relacionado con la electrónica. Vivo en Colombia en Cundinamarca, cerca a la capital Bogotá.  Espero aprender de ustedes y colaborarles en todo lo que me sea posible. Gracias por su atención y nos leemos aquí en el foro.


----------



## ErithArmentta (Dic 22, 2018)

Hola a todos, soy Erith Ingeniero aeroespacial, trabajo actualmente en Curtiss-Wright fabricando piezas para aeronaves comerciales y no tan comerciales hahaha. He usado mucho este foro para resolver dudas sobre conceptos que no domino de todo bien y pues decidí también iniciar a aportar espero mi experiencia pueda ayudar de alguna forma a esta comunidad, así como la suya me ha ayudado a lo largo de este tiempo. Saludos y excelentes fiestas.


----------



## Trafo (Dic 22, 2018)

Hola a todos,

Me llamo Josep Munne y vivo cerca de Barcelona, me estoy interesando en la electronica por motivos profesionales, ejerzo de mecanico de motocicletas y cada vez la electronica se esta adentrando mas y mas en mi oficio. Estoy trabajando en dispositivos capaces de diagnosticar los diferentes sistemas, de encendido, de carga , de alimentacion y el resto no tanto para ahorrar dinero, que ya es importante en si mismo sino para entender bien su funcionamiento y por tanto hacer diagnosticos certeros.

No os entretengo mas. Un saludo a todos/as.


----------



## kronosaqp2010 (Dic 23, 2018)

Saludos grupo, mi nombre es Jairo Málaga y soy de Arequipa, Perú. Actualmente soy estudiante de Electrónica yme gusta mucho la computación también.


----------



## elyaafary (Dic 23, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Sammy el Yaafary, soy de Venezuela  y trabajo en electrónica, tengo mi propio taller y estoy a la orden, gracias.


----------



## negrosoy (Dic 23, 2018)

Hola. Soy Ricardo Fonseca (acá. negrosoy) de Venezuela. Soy médico farmacólogo, profesor universitario jubilado y asesor para industria farmacéutica. He aprendido algo de electrónica por distracción y por necesidad, ya que en mi país hay mucho charlatán y muy poca gente confiable en electrónica. Saludos.


----------



## Tincho_97 (Dic 24, 2018)

Hola gente, me llamo Martín, tengo 22 años.. Soy de Córdoba, Argentina. Estudiante de quinto año de ingeniería electrónica y trabajo en un centro de investigación de desarrollo de tecnología.. Un saludo


----------



## Zorroporro (Dic 24, 2018)

Mi nombre es Luis Espinal, en realidad soy electricista pero aficionado y amante de la electrónica, soy de Maracaibo Venezu
ela, un verdadero placer compartir con ustedes.


----------



## Santos Mendoza C (Dic 25, 2018)

Hola a todos. 
Buenos dias.
Gracias por acceptarme en esta comunidad.


----------



## behemot (Dic 26, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Jose y soy de Valladolid, España. Me aficione a la electrónica hace la porra de años y espero aprender e incluso es posible que pueda enseñar algo.


----------



## AASA29 (Dic 26, 2018)

Hola buenas tardes, mi nombre es Angel Sanchez, soy de Puerto Ordaz, Venezuela, soy Electricista pero me encanta la electrónica y aunque considero que se cosas muy básicas me gustaría aprender mas muchísimo mas, por eso me inicié en éste foro que se que puedo aprender cosas nuevas y compartir experiencias, saludos.


----------



## Anyelo Minier (Dic 27, 2018)

Hola a todos y todas, mi nombre es Anyelo Minier, amante de las bromas que nos gastan los electrones tengo 63 años y aun con bastante sentido de que el servicio a los demás nos enriquece interiormente; soy de la República Dominicana, específicamente de la ciudad de Mao, privincia Valverde en el Cibao Noroeste.
Miembro de la Asociación de Scouts Dominicanos desde el año 1968, Laico de la congregación de Los Salesianos, oncemetrista desde el 1981 con nuestro nombre de estacion o QRZ triple cero Kaliman. radioaficionado con los indicativos HI4AAM, pasado director de la Defensa Civil y trabajo en una ong dedicada a la planificacion y desarrollo social de las provincias que componen el Cibao Noroeste. 

por aqui Siempre Listo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2018)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la Comunidad !*​


----------



## El Pionero (Dic 27, 2018)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola, desde las tierras de las cataratas y la tierra roja, es un placer integrar este foro, me encanta la electrónica, vivo lejos de todo, eso hace que para solucionar los problemas hay que darse maña, me dedico más a las herramientas y acá vía Paraguay ya hay máquinas de soldar inverter, lo que genera que pueda consultar sobre ese tema. Gracias


----------



## wolf_391 (Dic 28, 2018)

Buen dia a todos. Mi nombre es Wolfgang Pérez. Tengo 54 años. Un saludo de amistad y solidaridad desde la tierra de Simón Bolívar, Venezuela. Soy aficionado, curioso y entrepito en cuestiones de electrónica y electricidad. Me apasiona y lo he hecho mi hobby. Espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden, poco se, pero sediento estoy de aprender y dispuesto a escuchar y aprender. Gracias por el espacio y por el portal.


----------



## rcolorado3 (Dic 28, 2018)

Saludos cordiales. La electrónica automotriz me llama la atención puesto que hago diagnósticos sobre fallas. Gracias por recibirme. Me encuentro en Patagonia, Argentina.


----------



## ingdaniel_6 (Dic 28, 2018)

Buenos días, me acabó de suscribir a este foro para compartir y ayudar con algunas dudas o temas  saludos a todos


----------



## Darwin Gamez (Dic 28, 2018)

Hola colegas, soy Darwin un gusto pertenecer a este foro. espero ser de ayuda y obtener respuestas que nos ayuden a todos. soy tecnico en electronica Venezolano residente en Ecuador!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2018)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Juan Pablo 1981 (Dic 29, 2018)

Hola a todos.
Mi nombre es Juan Pablo Trebol, de la Provincia de Santa Fe.
Desde siempre me interesó la electrónica.  Ahora estoy queriendo armar un ampli estéreo con las ecl82. Buscando info aparecí por acá,  así que me registro para ver lo que se comparte y, por qué no,  compartir algo con ustedes.

Les deseo un muy feliz año nuevo para todos.


----------



## diegocraig (Dic 29, 2018)

Hola, Mi nombre es Diego Craig, soy de la Ciudad de Corrientes en Argentina. Soy Técnico en Telecomunicaciones, Profesor de Educación Técnica y Lic. en Tecnología Educativa. Hace más de 20 años que tengo un poco abandonada a la electrónica, pero ahora estoy retomando con proyectos con arduino y similares para realizar en clases con alumnos.  

Compré algunos kits, me organicé un espacio de trabajo y ahora me estoy entusiasmando con la electrónica nuevamente.

Saludos Cordiales!, les deseo un excelente 2019!


----------



## gondwana (Dic 29, 2018)

Muy buenas!, mi nombre es Eduardo.... un gusto aprender con ustedes!!!


----------



## EmiYaco87 (Dic 30, 2018)

Hola a todos!
Mi nombre es Emiliano, soy de Argentina y estudio Ingenieria Mecatrónica en UNLZ.
He visto muchas cosas interesantes en este foro que me podrian ayudar con mis proyectos y espero poder serles util de alguna forma.
Gracias por aceptarme y les deseo a todos un feliz 2019! salud!


----------



## Xasto (Dic 31, 2018)

Hola a todos.
He entrado para aprender algo más sobre esa energía tan misteriosa como maravillosa como es la electricidad (la "tresilitá" como decía mi abuela) y que más compleja es cuando se la llama electrónica.

Espero que tengáis paciencia conmigo y no os enfadéis si no pillo las explicaciones a la primera (es que mi mamá, cuando me hizo, estaba algo despistada y no salí todo lo espabilao que ella quería)


----------



## JuanCarlosNQN (Dic 31, 2018)

Hola. Soy Juan Carlos, soy aficionado a la electrónica desde siempre.
Suerte para todos, y feliz año 2019.


----------



## Saukerl (Ene 1, 2019)

Hola, 
Soy ingeniero informático con un multímetro y un destornillador  lo digo para que no os asusté mi ignorancia al preguntar.
Me gusta trastear y intentar reparar todo lo que se me rompe y estoy iniciandome con Arduino. Un saludo a tod@s y felicidades por este super foro!!!


----------



## faraonwilson (Ene 1, 2019)

Buen día a todos los profesionales de este foro, mi nombre es Wilson y soy del departamento de Arequipa-Peru, tengo 30 Años, soy técnico en electrónica industrial y en electricidad industrial, actualmente curso una carrera de ing. mecatrónica y considero de gran ayuda un foro como este para seguramente aprender mas de ustedes y su experiencia, actualmente trabajo también con electrónica de maquinas de soldadura industrial, tube la oportunidad de trabajar con sistemas de refrigeración industrial, conozco ademas por cursos que lleve de informática y redes y comunicaciones, gracias a todos por su aporte.


----------



## Nildo (Ene 1, 2019)

Saludos me llamo Nildo y soy de Cuba, me apasiona la electronica aplicada a la radioaficion, mis dos hobits preferidos, me encontre con este sitio y me quede porque hay varios temas interesantes y respuestas que siempre se buscan y no se encuentran gratis.Estoy para servirlos en cualquier cosa que se pueda, llevo algunos años en estos menesteres tengo 49 ya,saludos.


----------



## pakome (Ene 1, 2019)

Hola a todos, me presento y a la vez os deseo un feliz 2019


----------



## ejlovalvo (Ene 2, 2019)

Hola, como están? Gracias por Aceptarme, mi nombre es Esteban y soy técnico Electrónico, la verdad desde que me recibí me dedique a la electricidad pero tengo un tema personal con el audio, me gusta mucho y ademas no soporto que haya equipos antiguos que se tiren a la basura por desconocimiento, siendo que estos equipos por lo general de buena calidad. Así que todo lo que mis amigos quieren tirar yo me ofrezco a repararselo o al menos intento...jajajaja 
Ojala podamos compartir buena info, les mando un saludo y un deseo de un muy Feliz 2019.
Abrazooooo


----------



## bitmap (Ene 2, 2019)

Buenas ... soy Miguel ... con muchas ganas de aprender ... y aportar en la medida que pueda ...

Feliz año a todos!


----------



## josesv650 (Ene 2, 2019)

¡Hola a todos!

Me llamo José, soy de Barcelona y estoy comenzando con esto de la electrónica, así que para mi desgracia de momento tengo muchas más preguntas que respuestas. Espero no obstante ayudar en lo que pueda.

Saludos a todos y ¡Feliz año nuevo!


----------



## pakome (Ene 2, 2019)

Hola soy Pako, encantado de ingresar formar parte de esta web. 
Os deseo a todos un FELIZ AÑO NUEVO 2019. 
Saludos.


----------



## bubelebu (Ene 3, 2019)

Hola Soy Mike, un gusto toparme con todos ustedes, espero aprender muchísimo.


----------



## varoniberico (Ene 3, 2019)

Hola amigos aunque anteriormente estaba registrado con el nombre de* corona2 *no se por que razon no esta el la lista de usuarios, me da el error de que no existo, pero bueno lo he solucionado cambiando el nombre, a partir de ahora me vereis como *varoniberico* aprovecho para desearos que tengáis una buena entrada de año y que se cumplan todos vuestros deseos, Un saludo.


----------



## cristinadavila (Ene 3, 2019)

Hola, buenas tardes me llamo Cristina Davila ingreso para aprender de todos ustedes me encanta la electrónica y estoy en camino de aprendizaje, saludos.


----------



## Loque (Ene 3, 2019)

Hola, soy Diego, me gusta la electrónica, espero poder aprender mas de este foro.


----------



## ram140 (Ene 4, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Alex  soy de España, y estoy cursando el ciclo superior de mantenimiento electrónico, me gusta mucho, pero tengo dudas, espero que me ayuden a resolver algunas de ellas sobre todo en epoca de exámenes, un saludo y gracias


----------



## txlans (Ene 4, 2019)

Hola, soy Ricardo Olmedo, soy de Santiago de Chile, Soy Técnico en electricidad industrial y vi muy poco de electrónica en el instituto y en mis trabajos, ahora he estado motivado haciendo proyectos básicos de audio Osciladores y algunas cosas, me he comprado un Power Mixer malo para arreglar, con el he estado aprendiendo mucho y quiero seguir aprendiendo, por eso estoy por acá, saludos.


----------



## Juan70 (Ene 4, 2019)

Hola soy Juan, de Castellón y se de electricidad lo justito para cambiar un enchufe


----------



## Pityvarela (Ene 4, 2019)

Me presento mi nombre es Mariano Alejandro tengo 29 años soy de Argentina. Me encanta la electrónica pero no he podido estudiar. Me uní al grupo a fin de aprender de los que más saben y compartir. Saludos y gracias


----------



## Epafras (Ene 4, 2019)

Muy buenas noches a todo el que lea. Mi nombre es Gaston Rodriguez de Chile, tengo 59 años de vida en esta tierra y me apasiona la Electronica.  Como a los 20 y tantos de vida, quize terminar la enseñanza media y habia una escuela llamada CAVER que impartia este tipo de curso con mencion en varios topicos, a saber: electricidad, mecanica automotriz y electronica, asi que opte por electronica, con miedo si, porque era solo para valientes. Termine mi enseñanza media (tecnico medio) con mencion en radio  comence a trabajar particularmente en reparaciones de radio y television, quedandome con un cementerio de aparatos que nadie iba a retirar. Eso me canso, mas bien a mi esposa, que veia que dia a dia se acumulaba mas y mas basura, asi que decidi cambiar de rubro, y me dedique a la computacion autodidacta, armando mi primer pc el año 2004, en el cual estoy conectado ahora a este sitio, con win 10 x32 y x64, pero aun asi considero que la tecnologia me dejo atras a pasos agigantados y no puedo alcanzarla; por eso estoy aqui, buscando apoyo y si puedo ser util, me encanta compartir mis conocimientos con el que los pida.
Sinceramente les saluda, su amigo Epafras.


----------



## miraferase (Ene 4, 2019)

Hola
Mi nombre es Fernando Millan.
Os escribo desde España (Zaragoza).
Me resulta muy interesante este foro y con vuestro permiso me uno a vosotros.
Un saludo


----------



## Rockendo (Ene 4, 2019)

Hola, me presento, soy Roberto, entusiasta de la electrónica, y sobre todo de todo lo relacionado con el Home Made.
 espero ser de tanta ayuda para ustedes, como ustedes lo serán para mi.


----------



## luisfelipezz (Ene 5, 2019)

Buenos dias a todos , mi nombre es Luis Fernando Felipez y vivo en San Salvador de Jujuy - Argentina , bueno recién después de mucho tiempo me registré en éste foro , con el fin de poder participar del mismo y ser de ayuda con dudas respecto al ramo de la electrónica  y también solicitar ayuda.
Con mucho respeto saludos y felicidades a los creadores de este foro.


----------



## Manuel c (Ene 5, 2019)

Hola Luis  qué bueno compartir con ustedes.
Estoy construyendo un amplificador valvular con 811a de alta potencia. Pero tengo problema en el cálculo de los transformadores. Si me pueden ayudar en este tema se los agradecería
Estoy construyendo un amplificador valvular con 811a de alta potencia. Pero tengo problema en el cálculo de los transformadores. Si me pueden ayudar en este tema se los agradecería


----------



## Carlos Flores (Ene 5, 2019)

Buenas tardes como están, bueno hoy me suscribí a este foro ya que me parece muy interesante el área de electrónica.
Les comento que vivo en La Rioja, Argentina y trabaje en diferentes fabricas en el área de mantenimiento ya hace 19 años y este año voy cursar mi ultima materia "Digitales" en la Universidad para después hacer el trabajo final para recibirme de Técnico en Electro-Electrónica. También una de mis metas en este año, es abrir mi propio laboratorio o iniciarme con alguien para desarrollarlo un negocio de electrónica, pues tengo muchas ideas para llevar un buen emprendimiento en base a innovaciones tecnológicas.
Desde ya muchas gracias a todos y espero serles útiles en algunos temas a resolver.
Saludos...


----------



## PeceMK (Ene 6, 2019)

Hola soy Pece de Macedonia, construyo amplificadores para hobby. Saludos ....

Hi, i am Pece from Macedonia, i build amplifier for hobby. Regards...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## josemari1968 (Ene 6, 2019)

Hola a todos!

Me llamo Jose Mari Domínguez, resido en Zaragoza y tengo 50 años. Soy Ingeniero Técnico en Electrónica Industrial y espero aprender y aportar lo que pueda gracias a vosotros.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## DARTHPONCHO (Ene 6, 2019)

Hola , mi nombre es Alfonso Sanchez , soy técnico en electrónica y tengo experiencia en equipo de copiado , impresión y computo , soy de Mexico y es bueno encontrar foros especializados en el tema


----------



## WALDIS VARELA (Ene 7, 2019)

Que tal amigos, un saludo especial a todos. Soy técnico en Electrónica, un fanático seguidor de los buenos circuitos, principalmente Amplificadores, Inversores, Automatismos; espero podamos compartir buena información útil para todos. Gracias. Waldis V.


----------



## Hugo11 (Ene 7, 2019)

Hola, soy Hugo de Caracas, estoy aprendiendo electrónica, me gusta como hobby y distracción por ahora, saludos a todos.


----------



## aric161290 (Ene 7, 2019)

Hola comunidad, soy Aliesky Iglesia Cutiño desde Cuba, tengo 28 años, soy tecnico en informatica y curso la licenciatura en contabilidad y finanzas 3er año. Realmente soy un gran admirador de la electronica pero por la falta de tiempo solo soy un aprendiz con muchisimas ganas de aprender sobre el tema....hasta mas ver....


----------



## Poloservice (Ene 7, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Juan Manuel y soy cubano, técnico en radio electrónica, me gusta mucho ésta página porque me ha ayudado en varias ocasiones y espero ser de utilidad como lo han sido conmigo.


----------



## Raphy006 (Ene 7, 2019)

Hola ,colega y aficiones de electrónicas
 Mi nombre es Raphy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica utesa Santiago República Dominicana  conociendo del mundo y la tecnología , siempre existe algo nuevo en el mercado aquí es que estoy interesado en crear innovar es mi objetivo los cálculo la ideas ,   siempre están hay solo que necesitamos motivarnos ,lograr  lo que deseamos aprender de otros y otros aprenderán.de ti  los que quiero decir que todos es un sircuito en conjunto...


----------



## Jesus007 (Ene 8, 2019)

Buenos dias,

Mi nombre es Jesus, soy ing electronico, vivo en Peru. Tengo años de experiencia sobre todo en Comunicaciones, voz y data y Automatizacion. Aun asi, siempre se aprende algo nuevo. Espero poder aportar en algo a sus consultas. La idea es que todos vayamos avanzando en este fascinante mundo de la electronica.

Saludos


----------



## surpedals (Ene 8, 2019)

Hola foro gracias por recibirme , mi nombre es Javier y soy de Mendoza Argentina .. Me dedico a la reparación de electrónica , audio más que nada . Saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## KATDEDAN (Ene 8, 2019)

Sigo yo:

Soy Mauricio, tengo 18, no soy solo apasionado por la electrónica sino también todo lo que tenga que ver con la ingeniería en crear cosas por mí mismo, mi mayor ambición es saber como se hace todo y poder hacer lo. Soy estudiante en ingeniería eléctrica y cuando salga graduado pienso hacer pos grados en electrónica, robótica y energías alternativas, bases de datos, etc. Me siento emocionado de estar aquí ya que deseo aprender cada día por lo cuál no creo jamás considerarme nunca un experto ya que siempre hay algo por descubrir y entender.

Preguntar es lo que nunca dejes de hacer.


----------



## Bartok (Ene 9, 2019)

Buenas! Por aquí se presenta Bartok, un músico que se ve obligado a intentar aprender algo de electrónica para poder reparar parte de su equipo e incluso fabricarse algún que otro aparatillo, jejeje... Saludos!


----------



## Marcelo Moretti (Ene 9, 2019)

Saludos!
Soy Marcelo, Técnico Electrónico novato, y estoy interesado en la tecnología, realizar proyectos que me resulten interesantes y aprender todo lo necesario para completarlos correctamente.
Pienso que el avance tecnológico llevará a la humanidad a una utopía muy específica.


----------



## micael (Ene 9, 2019)

Hola, muchas gracias por recibirme ,soy Juan Jose vivo en Lanus y me dedico a la reparacion de equipos electronicos desde hace varia decadas .Les mando cordiales saludos a todos.


----------



## tinod (Ene 10, 2019)

Buenos días  mi nombre es Martín soy de Perú gracias a los miembros del foro por los aportes  y estamos aqui para apoyarnos 
saludos desde Peru


----------



## Simplycris (Ene 10, 2019)

Muy buenas tardes,
Soy nuevo por el foro y espero aprender cosillas útiles en la instalación de electrónica aplicada a casa. 
Un saludo


----------



## vicbarsua (Ene 10, 2019)

Hola. Mi nombre es Eduardo Bardales, soy programador pero muy aficionado a la electronica desde los 18 años, me gusta reparar cosas y he logrado mucho en éstos años que Dios me ha concedido en éste mundo, espero poder ayudar y espero me ayuden con las consultas. Gracias por recibirme en este gran foro, Dios les bendiga grandemente!.


----------



## cuatrogar (Ene 10, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Luis y soy un apasionado de la electrónica, espero encontrar ayuda y ser util en la comunidad.


----------



## Estebanz (Ene 11, 2019)

Hola, soy Esteban de Argentina. Me interesa el tema, conozco escasamente algo de esto (6 años de estudio secundario pero me dedique a otra cosa totalmente distinta) así que puedo leer e interpretar bien lo que necesito saber, peeeeeero no tengo conocimiento amplio. Así que aquí estoy sólo para pedir ayuda. Mil gracias!!!!
Obvio que si hay algo en lo que pueda ser útil ahí estaré.


----------



## madscientist (Ene 11, 2019)

Mads, Tecnico Electronico / PC, Buenos Aires.


----------



## Ronny A Delgado (Ene 12, 2019)

Estimados, primero que todo me presento, soy de Venezuela, 51 años, Ingeniero en sistemas y aficionado a la electrónica, uniendome a la comunidad para aprender un poco de todos ustedes cada día.


----------



## ruzag (Ene 13, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Gustavo Ruza tengo 47 años, ingeniero en Computación y con un basto conocimiento y experiencia en programación de PLCs y automatización industrial, he sido aficionado a la electrónica desde hace muchos años, sin embargo en el día a día me alejé varios años de este fascinante campo, hoy estoy desempolvando mis conocimientos y poniéndome al día sobretodo en microcontroladores para su aplicación en automatismos industriales y diseño de proyectos sencillos que sirvan de semilla para la fabricación de productos.


----------



## LBEJAR (Ene 13, 2019)

Buenas tardes mi nombre es Luis Bejar Barrueta, soy de Perú y me gusta la electrónica. Espero que mi participación en sea de aporte en este foro.


----------



## planxa (Ene 14, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Miguel Angel y no tengo ni idea de electrónical, pero necesito algunas nociones para mi trabajo, de momento espero aprender de los usuarios que veo muy puestos. Saludos


----------



## Alaen (Ene 14, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Alaen, soy de Cuba, me gusta la electrónica aunque no la estudié completamente, me veo en apuros constantemente y con su ayuda creo que los proyectos me pueden salir mucho mejor. Saludos.


----------



## jamilkhan (Ene 14, 2019)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Jamil Khan, vivo en Karachi Pakistan y me encanta construir y reparar productos electrónicos especialmente productos de sonido.
Saludos a todos

Hello to all. My name is Jamil Khan, i live in Karachi Pakistan and love to build and repair electronics products specially sound product. Greetings to all


----------



## Crialwella (Ene 14, 2019)

Hola compañeros, me llamo Alberto y soy de la ciudad de Lugo, mi vicio es la electrónica y consideró autodidacta, en muchas cosas..gracias a Internet.
Saludos


----------



## alexander badel (Ene 14, 2019)

Hola  amigos colegas,  me llamo Alexander, soy de Colombia  y me gusta la electrónica , me gusta la reparación de aparatos electrónicos.


----------



## tioyin (Ene 15, 2019)

Hola soy José Hugo de Veracruz, México. 
me gusta la electrónica estudié la carrera y sigo actualizandome , e investigando he llegado a este foro y optado por registrarme para poder comentar, compartir y colaborarnos en  los temas que aquí comentan y difunden.
saludos y gracias por la agregarme.


----------



## El camaron (Ene 15, 2019)

Hola grupo. Que tal me llamo Alfonso y soy de Mexico, muchas gracias por darme la oportunidad de estar en éste grupo, la verdad no soy electrónico pero estoy estudiando y pues quisiera aprender aqui con ustedes y claro cuando yo pueda aportar algo de lo que vaya aprendiendo con gusto lo haré !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## adalberto (Ene 15, 2019)

Hola, soy Adalberto, vivo en Mendoza Argentina, de profesión mecánico y mi pasión es la electrónica y es la primera vez que accedo a un foro y pido disculpas si mi presentación no es como corresponde, agradezco que me permitan integrar éste foro de electrónica, gracias.


----------



## Carlos2020 (Ene 15, 2019)

Mi nombre es Carlos y me gusta mucho el tema de los amplificadores de audio, he armado varios amplificadores clase ab y ahora quiero armar un amplificador clase d, espero que me colaboren.


----------



## marcelopollo (Ene 16, 2019)

vuelvo a presentarme . desde ya pido disculpas no estoy familiarizado aun .me gusta  la electronica y vuestra pagina me da el lugar a poder para las consultas a algunos temas relacionados y ademas aprender


----------



## adolqui (Ene 16, 2019)

Hola buenas, soy Adolfo de la Provincia de Albacete, España y me encanta todo lo que tenga que ver con la electrónica, ya sea moderna o vintage.


----------



## Naiki (Ene 16, 2019)

Un saludo a todos los foreros. Me llamo Carlos, y aunque soy Ingeniero Industrial con especialidad en electrónica, ni cuando estudié (grandes faltas de los planes educativos de algunas universidades) ni en mi profesión, he tenido la posibilidad de "cacharrear" con la electrónica profunda hasta fechas muy recientes. Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena, reza el dicho, así que a ver si este foro me ayuda en la tarea.


----------



## Nestor 54 (Ene 16, 2019)

Un saludo en especial a todos los miembros de este foro. me llamo Nestor Guillones , soy de la ciudad de La Plata Pcia. de Buenos Aires, Argentina. soy Arquitecto y y apasionado de la electronica desde muy chico, tengo un emprendimiento de fabricacion de fuentes swiching para determinados equipos y me gustaria compartir con ustedes inquietudes e informacion. muchas gracias por admitirme.


----------



## Alejandro_Rojo (Ene 16, 2019)

Hola gente!!

Buena esta iniciativa... Vamos!! Mi nombre es Alejandro Rojo, 28 años. Soy de Chile. Desde muy pequeño me apasiono la electrónica, como a muchos por aquí.  Eso de desarmar los juguetes y ver que los hacia funcionar... bueno me trajo varios problemas con mis padres, eso no quito que siguiera con lo de desarmar y ver que hacia que esas cosas desconocidas (componentes) hicieran funcionar los juguetes y artefactos electrónicos en casa.  Hoy me encuentro egresado de la carrera de Ing. Electrónico en proceso de titulación. Me gusta mucho la robotica y programación. sin embargo creo que debemos seguir varios caminos para poder ser un buen profesional.

Espero aprender mucho en este foro y también ir compartiendo mis conocimientos con ustedes.

Gracias al creador de este foro que nos permite seguir aprendiendo y conociendo experiencias de otros apasionados!!!

Saludos!!


----------



## hubalux (Ene 16, 2019)

hola señores mi nombre es cristian daniel bastidas latorre soy ingeniero electronico especialista en automatizacion industrial soy de colombia 
y he creado esta cuenta con el fin de intercambiar conocimientos y que conoscan algunos de mis trabajos. dejo estos links de videos de youtube.




  (Repotenciacion lavadora unimac)




 (Matrix led cube 8x8x8 PSoC)




 (Matrix 8x64 aviso electronico PSoC)
soy nivel 38 de pokemon go mi codigo es 961269280270


----------



## polancos05 (Ene 16, 2019)

Hola soy Eduardo Polanco de Venezuela, actualmente tengo 30 años tengo una carrera en ingeniería civil, por cuestiones de la vida no me dedique a la electrónica profesionalmente pero guardo gran afición por ella, me inclino mas a lo que tiene que ver con sistemas de audio sobre todo corresponde a hifi me ayuda a desarrollar mi sentido audiofilo.

Gracias, Saludos....


----------



## MarVera (Ene 16, 2019)

Buenas tardes a todos los miembros de este Foro, mi Nombre es: Francisco Martinez Ortiz, soy de Algeciras y para mi es todo un placer de ingresar en este foro si así lo creéis conveniente, soy aficionado a la electrónica y centro mi atención al tema de antenas colectivas y de porteros automáticos, me dedico a ello después de haberme jubilado, como ayuda a mis ingresos. Todos mis conocimientos, los pongo a disposición de todas las personas que así lo necesiten.
Un saludo cordial a todos.


----------



## Alexx.g (Ene 16, 2019)

Buen día a todos...  Soy Alejandro González y apasionado de muchas cosas, sobre todo la ciencia.   Siempre he querido hacer cosas de electrónica así que no hay mejor lugar para aprender que un foro.  Ya no soy joven, tengo 52 años y vivo en Cancún, Mexico,  pero mi mente es joven y siempre aprendo cosas nuevas.


----------



## RODRIGO9867 (Ene 17, 2019)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme, mi nombre es Rodrigo y es un gusto poder formar parte de este grupo.


----------



## EDWARD T (Ene 17, 2019)

Soy un apasionado de la electrónica, queria  entrar a mi cuenta no respondia hasta que lo logre, mi trabajo esta ligado electrónica y hay temas de interes que me ayudad en mi labor, gracias amigos del foro...


----------



## coches usados (Ene 18, 2019)

Hola! desde Venezuela. Soy Robert técnico automotriz, especialista en sistemas electricos, inyección electronica, amante de los helicópteros radio control. Y entusias


----------



## Leiat (Ene 18, 2019)

Hola, soy Luis y soy de Veracruz, Mexico, pues, ciertamente desde pequeño me ha estado llamando la atención la electrónica desde que era un niño, aunque nunca en ese entonces la llegué a leer cosas de funciones y mucho menos a ponerla en práctica. Todo era la duda de cómo funcionaba cada juguete o aparato y ya está, pero pues con el pasar de los años me fui interesando mas y mas y ahora estoy estudiándola como una carrera en preparatoria y estoy en 4to semestre.
No se mucho, pero se cosas básicas y principales así vengo aquí a compartir lo que conozco y también a aprender.
Un saludo a todos!


----------



## RubenJGh (Ene 18, 2019)

Hola a Todos soy un muy interesado en temas de elctronica tanto teoricos como practicos, tengo 65 años y ahora con mas tiempo para retomar mi antiguo hobby entro por prima vez por vuestro foro.
Me tendran que perdonar porque preguntare mucho, tengo que repasar teoria de lo viejo y aprender algo de lo nuevo, espero sepan entender que lo mas hermoso es aprender a cualquier edad cuando antes no se pudo por atender otras necesidades urgentes de la vida y ahora se alcanza el momento, gracias por compartir.
Cordiales saludos. El Abuelo Rubén.


----------



## Bremen (Ene 19, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Bremen, Carlos,  soy de Madrid aficionado a las radios de válvulas.


----------



## nomero (Ene 19, 2019)

Un saludo a todos los foristas...mi nombre es Rodrigo Méndez y fuerte abrazo a todos....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Gabino Rojas (Ene 19, 2019)

Buenas tardes Compañeros. Soy Gabino Rojas de Venezuela tengo 61 años. Desde muy pequeño me llamó la atención de averiguar como funcionaban las cosas y las desarmaba para ver su funcionamiento, aunque después de armarlas de nuevo me sobraban piezas. Empecé autodidacticamente aprender de la electricidad, electrónica y mecánica a través de revistas especializadas; tales como "Mecánica Popular", "Saber Electrónica", "Electrónica Fácil" etc.

Esto lo hacia como hobby en primera instancia y paralelamente llevaba la educación formal. Logra graduarme de Profesor en Ciencias y de tecnico en electrónica analógica y digital. Tuve la oportunidad de enseñar a mis alumnos de Educación media la electricidad basica y contábamos con un laboratorio bien dotado para la enseñanza y prácticas de electricidad y ciencias básicas. La electrónica me ha servido de entretenimiento y  ahora  satisfactoriamente como jubilado, profesionalmente en reparación de artefactos electrodomésticos.

 Me uno a éste foro con la intensión de compartir experiencias, técnicas, destrezas y por que no algunas anécdotas,  que me han ocurrido en el andar de esta  Emocionante, entretenida e interesante profesión. Muchas gracias a todos mis nuevos compañeros de foros por tener los mismos intereses.


----------



## protcast (Ene 20, 2019)

Un saludo a todos los electrónicos del mundo es un gusto poder ser parte de este foro

Mi Nombres es Guido Endara


----------



## MIGUEL21 (Ene 20, 2019)

Me llamo Miguel Gomez soy estudiante de Ingenieria Electrica y he decidido aprender lenguaje asemmbler y C, tengo algo de conocimientos en C y un poco de asembler, he decidido adentrar al campo de la programacion de microcontroladores ya que no es un futuro es hoy y me ayudara a resolver proyectos en mi carrera


----------



## Azulina (Ene 20, 2019)

Hola a todos soy Fran. Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## beaches (Ene 20, 2019)

Hola soy una persona que tiene conocimientos básicos de electrónica y que con vuestro conocimiento espero resolver los problemas que me surgen.


----------



## laranja (Ene 21, 2019)

Soy de Portugal y me gusta mucho la radiofrecuencia.

Sou de Portugal e gosto muito RF


----------



## Roilo (Ene 21, 2019)

Hola a todos.


----------



## Federcom (Ene 21, 2019)

Hola, que tal.
Me llamo Jose Luis y soy aficionado a la electronica como hobby. He dado con este foro y veo que hay muchas cosas interesantes. Ya nos veremos por algun hilo. Saludos.


----------



## Ebolar (Ene 21, 2019)

Hola Me llamo Eduardo y soy de México, me gusta la electrónica como un hobby, no soy bueno en ello pero no quito el dedo del renglón, saludos.


----------



## reywalter.1971 (Ene 22, 2019)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


 
Hola amigo, hiciste muy bien al iniciar ésta revolución en la electrónica mundial, gracias a tu iniciativa muchos hoy podemos prestar servicios y crecernos ante las dificultades que a diario nos impone la tecnología .  Gracias una vez más a nombre de muchos.


----------



## francisco ricas (Ene 22, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Francisco Ricas, soy de El Salvador, me cuesta mucho la electrónica, ya conozco un poco de esa materia pero quiero aprender mas para poder disfrutar y ganarme la vida ya que a mi edad de 44 años es dificil estar empleado en las empresas no, porque soy motorista.
Saludos y gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## jorge cruz (Ene 22, 2019)

Buenas tardes, me llamo Jorge Cruz y soy aficionado a la electrónica y todo lo relacionado con controles.


----------



## MartaPZ (Ene 22, 2019)

Hola!! Soy nueva por este foro. Después de varios días leyendoos y aprendiendo, me he animado al registro =)
Espero poder colaborar


----------



## ZORRO65 (Ene 22, 2019)

Hola a todos los foreros...mi nombre es candido y me apasiona la electronica y sus derivados.....saludos a todos.


----------



## MEGATECH (Ene 22, 2019)

Me llamo RUBÉN DARÍO MARIN, soy de la ciudad de Mocoa departamento del Putumayo, Colombia, soy técnico en electrónica desde hace 26 años, por los múltiples artículos electrónicos no me he podido especializar en alguna línea en particular, los cambios drásticos en la electrónica nos lleva a buscar información de muchas maneras para dar solución a fallas en equipos, teniendo en cuenta las múltiples marcas en el mercado, así que todos los días tenemos que aprender cosas nuevas y lo que no sabemos o entendemos tratamos de buscar ayuda y aquí la razón de participar en éste Foro, por ello invito a todos ustedes a fomentar una cultura de apoyo mutuo pues día a día necesitamos de ayuda de personas que por su experiencia se vuelven muy valiosos en el tema, de lo demás bla bla bla son muchas palabras por decir así que les deseo a todos un saludo y que sigamos creciendo....


----------



## pachynal (Ene 22, 2019)

Hola a todos soy Pablo, siempre me he interesado por la electrónica y espero aprender mas con la ayuda de ustedes.


----------



## charly1412 (Ene 23, 2019)

Hola a todos, me llamo Carlos soy de Bs.As Argentina, tengo 47 Años y soy técnico Electrónico y entusiasta de la electrónica desde que tengo uso de razón, mi interés es ir conociendo y familiarizándome de las nuevas técnicas y tecnologías que dia a dia van apareciendo sin cesar lo cual es verdaderamente agradable pero desafiante, al mismo tiempo espero de ser un buen elemento aportante para la comunidad; un gran saludo para todos los miembros, gracias por la oportunidad.


----------



## antonio martinez delgado (Ene 23, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy Marco Antonio Martinez Delgado, soy de México y me encanta la electrónica y estoy aprendiendo a reparar equipos electrónicos y les agradezco permitirme entrar a éste Foro.


----------



## Alfr3dG4r (Ene 23, 2019)

Hola que tal a todos mi nombre es Alfredo y soy del EdoMex y estoy estudiando mecatronica espero me puedan ayudar o algún día poder ayudar en este foro. De antemano gracias a todos.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## trenti23 (Ene 24, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Javier, estoy empezando a aficionarme a la electrónica y la reparación de equipos de audio de forma no profesional, he decidido registrarme en el Foro para aprender mas sobre éste tema, y poder postear dudas que tengo a la hora de realizar mis reparaciones.


----------



## Rodrigorivero (Ene 24, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Rodrigo tengo 43 años y soy ingeniero aeronáutico, vivo en Córdoba. Cómo hobby me gusta buscar soluciones para checar, a través de la electrónica, componentes de las motos y armar bancos de ensayos.
saludos cordiales


----------



## waltervilar (Ene 25, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Walter Vilar, soy técnico electronico y tecnico superior en sistemas, me apasiona la tecnología y sobre todo el audio hf


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## florin29 (Ene 25, 2019)

Mi nombre es Florin y soy de Resita Rumania

numele meu este florin si sint din resita romania


----------



## GONZA713 (Ene 26, 2019)

Buenos dias, mi nombre es Jose Gonzalez Matos vivo en Puerto Rico, me gusta la electronica y practico intentando reparar los equipos electronicos de mi hogar o de familiares. Gracias por permitirme pertenecer al foro.


----------



## alesam70 (Ene 26, 2019)

Buenas, soy Alejandro de Montevideo / Uruguay. Trabajo en la electrónica y electricidad con generadores y por lo que veo el Foro esta muy bien, se aprende mucho.
Ayudare en lo que pueda.
Saludos


----------



## chinwang (Ene 26, 2019)

hola a todo el mundo
soy jose arnau y soy aficionado a la electronica,  he encontrado este foro porque estoy reparando un avr de un generador de esos tipo riñon bañados en resina, únicamente  por jugar pues tengo pedido el repuesto nuevo y he visto un post que me ha interesado


----------



## Luykas53 (Ene 26, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Luis Castillo, empece con la electrónica valvular y transistorizada  a los 12 años ahora tengo 53 aparque la electrónica a los 21 años por motivos de trabajo, en 2017 me mude a vivir por mi trabajo a Alemania y visitando los mercadillos empece a comprar radios a válvulas y transistorizadas antiguas las mas modernas de los años 70 pues aquí son muy baratas y comencé de nuevo con las reparaciones de estas así que de nuevo estoy en la electrónica y pienso seguir por aquí.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## rebatron (Ene 27, 2019)

Hola gente! mi nombre es Rodrigo y estoy empezando a experimentar con la electronica y me esta gustando mucho. Sinceros saludos a toda la gente de la comunidad forera electronica!!


----------



## jav42 (Ene 27, 2019)

Javier se presenta. hago multitud de cosas de entrecasa, se me ocurrió meterme en electrónica. voy paso a paso con algunos proyectitos, especialmente de reciclar cosas. gracias por aceptarme. abrazo


----------



## UsuariAlbert (Ene 27, 2019)

Hola!


----------



## Joaquinopop (Ene 27, 2019)

Hola a todos.
Me llamo Joaquin tengo 20 años, soy Perito en electromecánica y me gusta todo lo relacionado con la electrónica. Soy de Argentina, capital federal. 
 Saludos a todos los integrantes del foro!


----------



## OscarR (Ene 27, 2019)

Hola.

Me llamo Oscar. Estoy empezando en este mundo y tengo entre ceja y ceja revivir mi B&O MX4002. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## yorugua (Ene 28, 2019)

Hola buenas, mi nombre es Luis, vivo en España y estoy terminado un grado medio de electricidad y automatismos. Mi idea es poder aportar mi granito de arena a ustedes, como también poder aprender algo de sus experiencias y conocimientos. Bueno les mando un saludo a todos y arriba!!!


----------



## Graviton (Ene 29, 2019)

Mi nombre es David Gutz, de Monclova, México, y estoy dedicado a la investigación del subsuelo, para ello empleo instrumentos electrónicos que frecuentemente se descomponen. Las reparaciones en algunos casos las he realizado yo y cuando no se puede se mandan los equipos a USA donde el fabricante y sin dolor (para su corazón) nos cobra miles de dólares. Por eso me interesa formar parte de esta comunidad para investigar y dar y pedir consejos y poder reparar lo que sea posible (el fabricante no entrega jamas diagramas de la electrónica de sus equipos). Gracias


----------



## m3lk4r7 (Ene 29, 2019)

Buenas tardes! Soy Carlos, de Cádiz, y el motivo de registrarme en este foro es que me ayuden a solucionar algunos problemas y pedir consejos. Un saludo a todos!!


----------



## elyalberto (Ene 30, 2019)

Buenos días Foro. Me registré en este foro con la finalidad de aprender de ustedes y también poder aportar al foro temas referidos a la electrónica, reparación de electrodomésticos y dispositivos electrónicos en general.  Soy de Venezuela y como sabrán, aquí la inflación superó el año pasado el millón por ciento y no podemos comprar nada.


----------



## Makoky13 (Ene 30, 2019)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Ricardo. 

Trabajo en un taller de telecomunicaciones en madrid. Empecé sin tener ningún tipo de estudios y ahora estoy encantando con el trabajo. Aunque al faltarme conocimientos electrónicos siempre me surge alguna duda. 

Si me ayuda puede servir de algo estoy adicional disposición. 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## OMEGAKRAD (Ene 30, 2019)

Mi nombre es Fernando Chávez, Me fascina la electrónica. Principalment en cuestiones de audio para instrumentos musicales. 

Gracias por permitirme unirme a esta gran comunidad.


----------



## Mikel32 (Ene 30, 2019)

Hola, veo que este hilo de presentaciones no se usa mucho... 
Es igual, yo me presento: me llamo Mikel, soy de Vitoria, País Vasco, aficionado a todo lo que vuela, sobre todo aeromodelismo radio control: aviones, multicopteros...
No tengo mucha idea de electrónica, aunque he hecho varios circuitos relacionados con mi afición, pero todos sobre esquema de la red. Ahora necesito montar un esquema un poco más específico, y estoy atascado. Espero que entre todos me podéis echar una mano.
Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2019)

Mikel32 dijo:


> Hola, veo que este hilo de presentaciones no se usa mucho...


 
Bienvenido ! 

Tu presentación es la número 13,060  y el la cuarta del día


----------



## Mikel32 (Ene 30, 2019)

Ups, vaya torpeza la mía... Me he quedado en la primera página del hilo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## ernest57 (Ene 31, 2019)

Hola, buenas tardes a todos , gracias por permitir ser miembro, mi nombre es Ernesto de Argentina , soy nuevo en electrónica, de todas maneras espero poder colaborar con algún aporte, saludos a todos.


----------



## freddyr2102 (Ene 31, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Freddy Gómez, tengo 21 años, soy venezolano, estudio Ing. Electrónica, y me apasiona el proceso de diseño de toda clase de sistemas, especialmente los relacionados con Electrónica programada. Espero poder aclarar mis dudas acá y también ayudar a los demás con las suyas.


----------



## miquel Angel (Feb 1, 2019)

Saludos para todos, soy electrónico y me gusta diseñar circuitos de audio.


----------



## lobo31 (Feb 1, 2019)

Buenas hago mi presentación en el foro lo conseguí en una búsqueda y me gusto como expone las inquietudes y dan las soluciones y me uno a el  mi nombre es Joseph y encantado de pertenecer al foro espero dar buenos aportes y conseguir las soluciones acá de mis interrogantes Gracias.


----------



## khcruz (Feb 2, 2019)

Hola. Mi  nombre es Kristian. Soy de Perú me apasiona la electronica pero no le  he dedicado tiempo. Estoy en un nivel muy basico.
Saludos.


----------



## rom29 (Feb 2, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Martín Ramos, de México, como todos aquí interesado en el fascinante mundo de la electrónica. 

Saludos a todos


----------



## JORGEUSK83 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jorge, soy de Huesca, y éste Foro me ha ayudado mucho tanto en mis dudas como ayudar y aportar a ese foro  tengo 36 años , bueno nunca es tarde para aprender y estudiar , saludos.


----------



## dimoni (Feb 3, 2019)

Hola, un aficionado nuevo aquí, saludos.


----------



## spippolone (Feb 3, 2019)

Hola Amigos, soy Italiano, disculpe se escribo con un idioma.. casero.. no lo he estudiado, pero lo he aprendido hablándolo..


----------



## PaolaC_17 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hola! mi nombre es Paola y soy estudiante de ciencias y sistemas y me he venido a topar con cursos de electronica, de la cual tengo muy poco conocimiento :'( asi que vine aca a aprender y fue el primer resultado que encontre!

Nos leemos!


----------



## chiplujan (Feb 3, 2019)

Soy juan Lujan de Trujillo-Perú, ahora residente en Madrid-España ,electrónico de profesión y hace poco terminé el curso de domotica e inmótica , espero apoyar con un granito de arena en el Foro, saludos a todos.


----------



## Uruguru (Feb 3, 2019)

Un saludo. Estudiante de Electrónica desde Colombia por aquí.


----------



## ELVISEU (Feb 3, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Elvis Euribe, Electricista, Peruano. Estoy entrando recién al mundo de la electrónica, por lo que sabre agradecer sus comentarios y ayuda en las dudas que pueda tener, y así poder avanzar y ser cada día mejor en este mundo.
Compartiré mis avances, para asi poder recibir criticas sobre lo que puedo estar realizando erradamente, y así corregirme y poder superarme.


----------



## yocatorre (Feb 4, 2019)

Hola a todos desde Zaragoza-España.
Mis conocimientos en electrónica son pequeños. espero aumentarlo entre vosotros
Un saludo


----------



## Ellector2019 (Feb 4, 2019)

Buenos dias, mi nombre es Matias, soy de Argentina precisamente de Cordoba, tengo 29 años y soy entusiasta de la electrónica.
Soy un principiante, técnico en electrónica industrial (secundaria) , por lo que aqui y gracias a ustedes podré adquirir mas conocimientos, aunque ando algo oxidado.
Me dedico a la aviación como mecánico, y próximamente como piloto.
Espero poder contribuir a la comunidad con aportes que estén a mi alcance.
Desde ya muchísimas gracias


----------



## Esnay (Feb 4, 2019)

Hola soy Esnay soy de Cuba y me encanta la electronica aunque soy principinte les aclaro jeje. Saludos a todos


----------



## ernes (Feb 4, 2019)

Hola Soy Misael de Neiva-Colombia hace ya largos años estoy en esta página aunque andaba ya hace mucho tiempo desconectado, soy electrónico y en lo que se les pueda colaborar estaré presto hacerlo


----------



## divino (Feb 5, 2019)

Hola a todos-as 
Me llamo Miguel y soy aficionado a la electronica
Un saludo a todos


----------



## MICHAELNIKE (Feb 5, 2019)

Muy buenas a todos, mi nombre es Miguel y me dedico a las reparaciones informaticas desde hace 20 años. Ahora me estoy metiendo un poco mas a fondo en reparaciones de placas electronicas, ya sea de televisores, moviles, tablets, etc...
Espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## korrecaminos3000 (Feb 5, 2019)

Soy Jorge Felix Reyes de Guantanamo, Cuba. Estudiante de Ingenieria Informatica, y apasionado de la tecnologia. Trabajo la electronica reparando Telefonos moviles, tablets, PC y cosas por el estilo.Tengo 22 años. Espero recivir su ayuda y poder colaborar en todo lo que pueda


----------



## Zulia (Feb 5, 2019)

Saludo a todos los participantes deseo de corazón que puedan haber conocido al Sr. Jesus como lo he conocido yo.. Soy Raul Chirinos y me es muy grato participar junto a ustedes de este foro donde pretendo ofrecer alternativas de experiencias y aprender de cada uno de ustedes. Soy graduado de la Escuela de electrónica en la región Zuliana donde vivo y aunque no he estado dedicado por entero a esta actividad siempre ha sido para mi,  mi hobby así como para otros es la pelota o caballos etc. No tengo gran experiencia en el area de TV que es donde pretendo incursionar mas a fondo sobre todo dentro de la pujante nueva tecnología de los Plasmas y lcds. Espero contar con su apoyo y su paciencia en caso de que en la oportunidad correspondiente meta la pata.
Saludos y un abrazo


----------



## Kuro-chan (Feb 6, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Angélica, soy de México y Me gusta realizar proyectos relacionados con el audio. no soy muy experta en cuanto al tema aun que entiendo algunas cosas aun hay muchas Dudas. me considero novata disculpen si no puedo aportar mucho a la comunidad ayudare en lo que pueda Espero aprender mucho de ustedes.
De antemano les agradezco


----------



## Routsito (Feb 6, 2019)

Saludes mi nombre es Franklin y estoy interesado por aprender mucho de la electronica


----------



## deladocta (Feb 6, 2019)

Buen día, mi nombre es Martín ,soy solo aficionado ,estuve leyendo algunos tread ,es muy buena la disposición de los integrantes para colaborar con alguien que necesita ayuda.
Un gusto poder integrar el grupo.


----------



## danzib (Feb 6, 2019)

Hola soy Daniel ZIBANA, 54 años, Argentina, ya estoy medio retirado de la electrónica pero siempre doy vueltas por los sitios buscando los últimos adelantos, etc, etc, y de vez en cuando intento hacer algo, en este preciso momento ando buscando algo especifico (ya vi un hilo acá por lo que me voy a meter), así que gracias por existir y éxitos a todos.


----------



## Jorge456 (Feb 6, 2019)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Jorge Maranto y soy estudiante de Electrónica. Soy de Veracruz, México y busco desarrollarme más en lo que es el campo de la electrónica y todo lo relacionado con ello. Espero aprender más acerca de lo que concierne al hardware y software que abarca la electrónica en todo su estudio. Saludos.


----------



## JhonFG (Feb 8, 2019)

Hola,

Me inscribí al foro con el propósito de compartir conocimientos y experiencias sobre la electrónica.

Saludos,


----------



## joseg46 (Feb 8, 2019)

Hola a todos, espero poder aprender un poco de todos vosotros

Saludos y gracias


----------



## lenovargas (Feb 8, 2019)

Hola , estoy contento de estar aquí.

hi i'm happy to be here


----------



## yv2gaw (Feb 8, 2019)

Hola a todos, saludos de Venezuela. Mi nombre es Víctor M. Mora V. vivo en Rubio Estado Táchira, soy Profesor de Educación Básica con 27 años de experiencia, Radioaficionado desde el año 1990, conozco algo de música, me gusta la aviación, porque soy Piloto Privado desde el año 1987, y tengo un tema que me gusta bastante y es las reparaciones básicas en la electrónica. 
No seré un genio pero si he reparado algunos equipo sobre todo de radiocomunicaciones sin casi saber nada del tema!, considero que aprendo a través de la experiencia que me da el tiempo. 
Espero contar con su apoyo y ayuda en los asuntos que debatiremos aquí. Mil gracias.


----------



## aitor barrio (Feb 9, 2019)

Hola soy Aitor, la verdad es que tengo un proyecto en mente y necesito resolver una duda, es por eso que vengo a ustedes par ver si pueden ayudarme. seguidamente se la expongo en la sección de dudas en general


----------



## efede_65 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hola, soy Froilan Gonzalez y soy un entusiasta de la electrónica, soy muy creativo y hábil con los circuitos electrónicos y estoy acá para aprender mas del tema ya que soy novato.
Gracias por la acogida y les agradeczo de antemano cualquier ayuda que pueda recibir de este foro.


----------



## luisfelipezz (Feb 9, 2019)

Buenas tardes a todos del foro, mi nombre es Luis y vivo en Jujuy Argentina y me inscribí en éste sitio para poder participar en lo que haga falta, les cuento que me dedico a la electrónica de notebooks y todo lo relacionado con computadoras, así que gracias y saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2019)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*​


Una visita a este *tema *NO vendría nada mal


----------



## audietc (Feb 9, 2019)

Hola amigos mi nombre es Audie soy de Guayaquil, soy un aprendiz en pañales de la electrónica, alguien que está sentando bases recién, descubrí mi gusto por la electrónica bastante tarde pos tengo 37 años y llevo unos pocos meses en ésto, ojalá y no esperen de cada usuario grandes aportes, lo que si tengo es muchas ganas de aprender de ésta hermosa ciencia, por cierto soy por ahora autodidacta, tutos en YouTube alguno que otro libro no más por ahora, espero quieran recibirme como su padawan.
Saludos


----------



## alejandrofansub (Feb 9, 2019)

hola buenas noches soy Alejandro Pues soy técnico en electrónica y quiero recomponer o volver a armar cosas olvidadas espero estar un buen tiempo ayudando con mi granito de arena


----------



## PLGSPD (Feb 10, 2019)

Muy buenas, me llamo Pedro, tengo 25 años y soy de Sevilla. Estudio ingeniería electrónica industrial y desde siempre me ha apasionado el mundillo aunque cada vez esta pasión va a más.

Me encanta escudriñar cada circuito ya sea para repararlo u optimizarlo, además de crear proyectos propios intentando implementar soluciones por medio de microcontroladores.

Un saludo y encantado de formar parte de esta comunidad.


----------



## josgremer (Feb 10, 2019)

Mi nombre es José Mercado, tengo 42, desde joven me ha gustado la electrónica pero hasta ahora que le he dedicado tiempo a éste campo complejo y fascinante he tenido mis logros como fracasos, la idea de pertenecer a éste foro es poder contar con su ayuda y que la misma sea recíproca.


----------



## boris llanos (Feb 10, 2019)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Boris Llanos, soy radioaficionado desde hace ya algún tiempo y me gusta desarrollar todo tipo de proyectos relacionados con rf.


----------



## ariano (Feb 11, 2019)

Hola que tal, soy Jorge Ortubia, de Mendoza Argentina
Soy Técnico Electrónico y me encanta la materia en su totalidad!!!
Tambien como informatico disfruto de los proyectos electrónicos controlados por pc
Espero poder darles una mano cuando se requiera y mis capacidades esten a la altura del problema a sortear
Sin mas, una abrazo a la comunidad!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## serviel24 (Feb 12, 2019)

Hola , soy nuevo por aqui , gracias por dejarme participar y un saludo para todos.


----------



## Leodanf (Feb 12, 2019)

Mi nombre es Leonardo Fonseca Guerrero. Tengo 30 años y desde muy pequeño me gustó mucho la electrónica. Aunque mi pasión siempre ha sido el embobinado de motores, me di cuenta que éstas disciplinas van ligadas a la electricidad. Me motivé a estudiar la electrónica al ver los circuitos programados y de arranque de éstos motores y me encantó mucho mas ésta área porque abarca muchos temas de los cuales deseo aprender ya que mi mente está abierta para cada uno de ellos a pesar de tener un poquito mas de conocimientos en el area de embobinado.


----------



## robereto (Feb 12, 2019)

Hola!!! muchas gracias por dejarme formar parte de esta comunidad


----------



## EperezD (Feb 12, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Eduardo, de 53 años, soy de Cuba, desde que nací soy cacharrero (así llamamos en nuestro país a los aficionados a la electrónica). Mi trabajo es en realidad técnico en maquinado. Agradezco a todos me acojan en este forum, así podemos compartir experiencias en distintos temas y ayudarnos unos al otro. Gracias.


----------



## Massiel (Feb 12, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Massiel, vivo en La Habana, Cuba, soy ujer y me fascina la electrónica, soy graduada en electrónica hardware de computadoras llevo mas de 15 años en éste mundo y cada día me sorprende mas, gracias por tener un forum tan dinámico.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Candil (Feb 13, 2019)

Hola , aquí uno más en la comunidad. Me llamo Antonio, soy aficionado a la electrónica y me gusta hacer cosas con Arduino.
Saludos.


----------



## kaki75 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hola, soy Kaki75, me encanta el foro. Es una fuente de sabiduría y a su vez de entretenimiento. Ahora estoy con lo cd roms. Gracias por lo que aportáis.


----------



## Dijkstra (Feb 14, 2019)

Buenos días,

Mi nombre es José. Estudié Electrónica hace muchos años y aunque mi vida profesional transcurre por otros derroteros nunca pierdo la oportunidad de cacharrear cuando se presenta.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## Yldegar (Feb 14, 2019)

Hola a todos! Mi nombre es Xavier y tengo 41 años y soy de Lleida (Catalunya).
Estudié varios años electrónica y llevo 20 reparando videoconsolas y pequeños aparatos electrónicos (tv, videos, dvd, ordenadores, radios, etc...)
Me he registrado para compartir con ustedes mi experiencia y aprender de la vuestra.
Un saludo!!!


----------



## mecans (Feb 14, 2019)

Hola amigos, soy Juan , estudio mecatronica y gracias por dejarme participar.


----------



## Roger Fuentes Castro (Feb 14, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Roger Fuentes Castro, soy Ing. Electromecánico, me apasionan los temas de robótica, automatización, mecatrónica, quiero agradecerles a los adiministradores de este foro el haberme aceptado, de mi parte me comprometo a colaborar participando y complementando algunos temas que sean de mi conocimiento, gracias a todos de antemano


----------



## betucho74 (Feb 15, 2019)

Mi nombre es Alberto Sanchez, soy un aficionado por la electrónica,  Desde pequeño me entusiasmó todo éste mundo, he hecho algunas reparaciones... todas en forma empírica, por sentido común, o siguiendo tutoriales, espero aprender aún mas.
Gracias


----------



## crivtronik (Feb 15, 2019)

Gracias por aceptarme en su página, espero aprender mucho de la experiencia de ustedes y dar los aportes que pueda brindar desde mi experiencia como tecnólogo en electrónica.


----------



## GabrielR (Feb 16, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Gabriel y soy de Uruguay me gusta la electrónica y acá estoy necesitando ayuda porque se me ocurrió mejorarle un poco el carro eléctrico de mi hija, y pues necesitaría un poco de ayuda ya que me animo a meter mano pero hay cosas que no se, gracias y un saludo a todos los del foro y agradecimiento por crear este tipo de foros que ayudan a la gente como uno


----------



## edy1961 (Feb 16, 2019)

Buenas tardes con agrado me presento soy Martin de México soy una persona mayor de 58 años pero siempre me ha gustado la electrónica como aficionado, soy informático de profesión y me apacionan los arduinos espero que a alguien también estaré pendiente de ello.
quiero agradecer a quien o quienes tiene estos foros al alcance de todos y con grades conocimientos, los felicito y en un futuro cercano espero estar compartiendo con todos ustedes mis experiencias y material que he recopilado a lo largo de muchos años saludos a toda esta gran comunidad.


----------



## Maldonado (Feb 16, 2019)

Mi nombre es David Maldonado López soy de Cuba y me encuentro cursando el segundo año de ingeniería biomédica, me gustaría contagiarme con todo este mundo de la electrónica, pues es una rama de mi especialidad.


----------



## dawster (Feb 17, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Axel y soy un entusiasta de la electrónica, resido en Venezuela y debido a la situación actual he visto una oportunidad de beneficiar a mis familiares y amigos con material electrónico reciclado con proyectos útiles mientras aprendo cada vez mas de éste mundo que siempre me ha gustado tanto y al cual me quiero dedicar el resto de mi vida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Libo69 (Feb 17, 2019)

Soy Liban, ingeniero eléctrico y espero dar mis pequeños aportes al foro y estoy muy contento de pertenecer al mismo, gracias.


----------



## Andres57 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hola a todos, me llamo Andrés y me gustaría compartir y ampliar mis conocimientos en el foro , encantado de entrar en la comunidad.


----------



## Paulo Gonzalez (Feb 18, 2019)

Hola que tal a todos, mi nombre es Paulo González Lázaro, tengo 20 años y soy de la ciudad de Guadalajara, Jalisco en México. Soy estudiante de la carrera de Ingeniería Electrónica Biomédica. Al salir de la preparatoria no sabía qué carrera estudiar, mi mente estaba en blanco, por más que pensaba y le daba vueltas a las cosas nunca podía decidirme por una carrera; hasta que al estar investigando carreras en Google me apareció la opción de mi carrera y luego pude platicar con egresados de la misma e hicieron, a través de su platica y descripción de la carrera, que me decidiera por ella y actualmente estoy mas que apasionado por mi carrera. 

El área de la electrónica es de las partes que más me gusta de mi carrera, y una vez tratando de buscar información para realizar una práctica fue que encontré este sitio el cual me ha parecido maravilloso por el extenso contenido que tiene y la comunidad tan amable que hay, espero aportar lo mucho o poco que hasta ahora conozco y he aprendido para poder hacer más grande todo el banco de información que hay. 

SALUDOS A TODOS


----------



## txetxua (Feb 18, 2019)

Hola muy buenas, me llamo Txetxu y soy de Pamplona.

No soy electrónico ni nada parecido, pero llevo muchos años haciendo mis experimentos y la verdad que no se me da nada mal (gracias a internet claro).

Empece con la electrónica para piratear mi xbox hace mas de 15 años y ahora reparo ordenadores, teléfonos móviles, vídeo consolas ...., pero lo que mas me gusta es hacer experimentos nuevos y ver que funcionan claro.

Muchas gracias por este foro me ha servido de ayuda muchas veces y lo seguirá haciendo.

Un saludo


----------



## Legnas (Feb 18, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy Angel de Zaragoza.

Ni soy electrónico ni me dedico a nada parecido, simplemente trasteo con los aparatos que se estropean en casa. Me gustaría ampliar mis conocimientos con vuestra ayuda que prestáis en el foro.

Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo.


----------



## Raul Contreras (Feb 18, 2019)

Mi nombre es Raúl Contreras Rosales, Ing. en Telecomunicaciones y Electrónica ,soy un aficionado por la electrónica, y por sus diversas aplicaciones para facilitar la vida en el mundo. Me considero compartido y emprendedor, estoy por iniciar a dedicarle media vida a esto.

Actualmente me dedico al análisis informático, como BI y BA.

Espero poder contribuir a temas, estaré al pendiente para poder crecer con ustedes.


----------



## GeffMontrell (Feb 19, 2019)

Es un gusto ser parte de la comunidad, mi nombre es Gerardo Montoya soy de Ciudad de México, tengo 29 años y curso el quinto semestre en la carrera de Ingeniería en Comunicaciones y Electrónica. Espero aprender y algún día aportar conocimiento. Saludos!


----------



## u235M (Feb 19, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Miguel y tengo un amplio campo de aficiones ; Electrónica, Hidroponia, maquinaria autoconstruida, cultivo de tropicales y alguna cosilla mas. Encantado de ser admitido en este foro. Saludos y prosperidad.


----------



## albujer (Feb 19, 2019)

Hola, soy de Alicante España, me gusta la electrónica aunque no dispongo de todo el tiempo que me gustaria para dedicarle,  mis conocimientos son muy básicos, pero mas o menos me defiendo y algo de idea tengo ,además de buenas manos , por lo general cuando algo se me estropea en casa intento repararlo muchas veces busco información en sitios como este foro y por lo general acabo resolviendo y cambiando ese componente roto, tambien he tocado algo de arduino , he realizado algun proyecto que aunque basico  ha sido de gran utilidad en el entorno donde lo he aplicado.


----------



## Msagu (Feb 19, 2019)

Hola Gente! me presento mi nombre es Mariano, soy de buenos Aires zona Sur, soy técnico electrónico aunque hace mucho tiempo que no estoy en la practica así que estoy desempolvando la cosa para poner manos a la obra en algunos proyectos que tengo ganas de iniciar. por supuesto me gusta mucho la electrónica y me agrada que se haya formado un grupo como este para poder sentirse apoyado, aprender y contribuir de alguna forma también. saludos y gracias


----------



## oswi239 (Feb 19, 2019)

Mi nombre es Oswaldo Ortiz, Venezolano de nacimiento y de corazón, viviendo actualmente en Lima Perú y trabajando con máquinas tragamonedas y arcade, video rockolas entre otras cosas.


----------



## cesarco (Feb 20, 2019)

Hola, soy técnico en TV, mi nombre es Carlos, 59 años,  a veces incursiono en el audio es por eso que estoy acá para ver de aprender y si puedo colaborar con algo lo voy hacer con mucho gusto, así que gracias por aceptarme y reciban un gran saludo de mi parte para toda la comunidad, Buenas reparaciones.


----------



## Cesar Arenas (Feb 20, 2019)

Hola! Gracias por permitirme ingresar a este grupo de emprendedores.
Mi nombre es César Arenas, especialista en sistemas de gestión de la calidad y me interesa conocer sobre las causas de las distintas fallas en los enseres de uso domésticos. Espero poder compartir habilidades y conocimientos relacionados con este foro. Saludos!


----------



## MANOLOCV (Feb 20, 2019)

Hola, soy Manolo Castillo. Entre otras muchas cosas me apasiona la electrónica y hace muy poquito que me lo estoy tomando más en serio. Así que un sitio como éste me viene muy, muy bien. Espero participar y encontrar lo que necesite. Por supuesto plantear dudas y problemas. Etc., etc. El tomarme en serio el tema, como digo, es el haberme introducido en el mundo Arduino. Así que ya no tenía excusa. Me trastéo todo lo que pasa por mis manos. Disfruto reparando y construyendo. Bueno, un saludo a todos y todas.


----------



## Widys (Feb 20, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Willy


----------



## albertods (Feb 20, 2019)

Hola amigos del foro, soy Alberto ....y mi pasión es la electrónica y la electricidad.....estamos en contacto ....saludos para todos...un abrazo.


----------



## Francisnavas (Feb 21, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Francisco (francisnavas), vivo en la CA. Madrid, espero compartir con vosotros mi pasión por la electrónica. Saludos.


----------



## Enrigar (Feb 21, 2019)

Hola, me ha dado por las reparaciones, no me dedico profesionalmente, aquí hay mucho para aprender, me presento ante todos vosotros, para lo que me necesiteis, un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## RodrigoNH (Feb 21, 2019)

Buenas. Soy Rodrigo de Mendoza, Argentina. Excelente foro!


----------



## Manijito93 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hola soy Osmani Martínez tengo 26 años, apasionado de la electrónica, este es mi primer foro


----------



## cAilen_23 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hola! Soy Cele, y soy algo nueva en esto de la electrónica,  pero me gustaría aprender todo lo posible acerca de esto,


----------



## cuervobrujo (Feb 21, 2019)

Bienvenida Cele! !.


----------



## Evanescence (Feb 22, 2019)

Saludos. Soy Álvaro,un apasionado de la electrónica desde niño y recién llegado a este foro descubierto por casualidad cuando navegaba en busca de información sobre sonorización de salas. Espero pasar buenos ratos entre vosotros mientras compartimos aficiones.


----------



## Pimpertronico (Feb 22, 2019)

Buenas tardes, soy Pimpertronico, técnico electrónico, trabajo y vivo de la electrónica, tengo 54 años, recién veo éste foro y me registré.
Un placer compartir conocimientos. Saludos


----------



## Chamorro24 (Feb 22, 2019)

Hola para todos, mi nombre es Carlos Chamorro, soy de Colombia, me fascina la electrónica, me inclino más por los amplificadores de audio, espero aprender cada día más de ustedes. Dios los bendiga.


----------



## milenium (Feb 22, 2019)

Saludos a todos desde San Francisco, Córdoba Argentina.


----------



## Martin Masis (Feb 22, 2019)

Buenas tardes, son  las 2.48 de la tarde, hora de Costa Rica. saludos para todos y agradeciendo su ayuda, asi como tambien estare  atento si en algo puedo colaborar.


----------



## ara loboyo (Feb 23, 2019)

Buenas tardes. Mi nombre es Alfonso pero me gusta mas que digan el lobo, soy de Cali Colombia , desde mi juventud practico la electrónica , mi inicio fue solo con el sonido a través del tiempo me fui adentrando con la digital aunque me pegó muy duro poderla entender pero fui dirigiéndole el tiro, hoy día la practico mas como un hobby, en un pasado me dió de comer en la electrónica, hay que estarse actualizando por eso es bueno e importante pertenecer a éste Foro, muchas gracias


----------



## Nato07 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hola que tal grupo, mi nombre es Natanael (Nato) soy de Querétaro México, me gusta la electrónica como tal, he trabajado como analista de fallas y quisiera seguir expandiendo mis conocimientos, estoy para lo que pueda ayudar. Saludos!


----------



## rakra2 (Feb 24, 2019)

Hola soy Raúl de Aguadulce 
España


----------



## alfpacino (Feb 24, 2019)

Hola soy Alfredo, soy técnico electrónico, Argentina, con ganas de cada día mejorar algo mas,  reparo de todo casi  desde hace unos 20 años  y siempre buscando cosas nuevas para hacer , saludos.


----------



## UnRealMy (Feb 24, 2019)

Buenas. Soy Carlos Alberto Ferreyra, de la ciudad de Santiago del estero, Argentina.

Soy Tecnico (retirado ya) en Reparacion de PCs y Apple MACintosh, aunque basicamente he laburado de casi todo (Actualmente soy el Encargado del Turno Mañana del Casino de Sgo del Estero).

Entre de casualidad hoy porque Google me informo de la existencia de este Foro, cuando buscaba como bajar 20 v (de una Fuente Conmutadas/Switching a unos 12V, para una computadora Netbook de las que les da el gobierno a los chicos de la escuela secundaria).

Como bien dice el usuario *Dr. Zoidberg *: "...quería ver algunos esquemas y fotos, pues me tuve que registrar *cosa que normalmente no hago*, pero esta vez me encontré con un grupo de *gente muy buena que cruzaba sus conocimientos sin pedir nada a cambio* (cosa rara hoy en día), así que me quedé por acá...y aquí estoy...".

Asi que Saludos para todos y exitos en sus proyectos !


----------



## Lazarito75 (Feb 25, 2019)

Hola compañeros buen dia, mi nombre es Lazaro Hernandez Corzo soy del estado de Chiapas Mex, tecnico electronico con 20 años de experiencia en reparaciones electronicas en general, aunque ultimamente e estado estudiando mas sobre amplificadores PA, y asi a lo mejor solo dedicarme a esa rama de la electronica ya que en la zona donde vivo la gente tiene la forma de pensar de que si la reparacion de su equipo, (televisor, minicomponente, bocinas, etc.), Sale en mas de 1000 pesos, se les hace mas facil sacar uno nuevo a credito que arreglarlo.. 

Asi que por aca estaremos aprendiendo y a la vez ayudando en lo que se pueda a los que soliciten, saludos a todos...


----------



## Edu Schel (Feb 25, 2019)

Hola
Saludos a todos, me presento en este foro porque ví aguna información sobre Leea.
Fuí proveedor de esta empresa por los principios de los años 80. Y tuve una muy buena relación con el Sr Mabragaña el dueño, y con el Ingeniero Haro, responsable de producción. Si alguien sabe algo de ellos, me gustaría compartirlo.


----------



## el_trasgu (Feb 25, 2019)

Buenas noches, un amante más de la electrónica, salvo que en mi caso, no tengo ni idea, soy informático
un saludo


----------



## roberto.garibay (Feb 25, 2019)

Hola, actualmente soy estudiante de ingeniería mecánica automotríz, me gusta la electrónica desde siempre y soy de la idea que si te gusta algo hazlo con pasión.


----------



## Sky28160208 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hola que tal mi nombre es Samuel Eli, estudiante de Ingeniería en Electrónica con especialización en instrumentación y automatización industrial, sin embargo me encanta el diseño electrónico especialmente de acondicionamiento de sensores, soy también cursante del propedéutico para la maestría en Ciencias en ing electrónica.
A sus ordenes, saludos.


----------



## carly748 (Feb 26, 2019)

Soy Carlos, hace tiempo que estoy en la electrónica, pero como todo me he quedado relegado en la reparación de LCD y LED, pero este es un foro muy interesante porque esta muy acualizado y se puede aprender mucho con  los excelentes tecnicos que tiene, saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## sattel (Feb 26, 2019)

Hola , soy Adrián desde Amalfi Antioquia, quiero aportar y aprender...

Aunque no se mucho del tema quiero hacer amigos y mi afición el audio.

Razón por la cual entre...

Muchas gracias...


----------



## peterPam (Feb 27, 2019)

Buenas a todos!
Aquí un principiante lleno de inquietudes.
Gracias por este sitio.
Saludos


----------



## josue Otoniel Hernandez (Feb 27, 2019)

Hola a todos.
 Gracias por su amable aceptación a su interesante foro. me llamo Josue Hernandez y soy de El Salvador. me encanta la electrónica y todo lo relativo a la restauración de aparatos diversos. Es interesante y muy gratificante la satisfacción que se tiene al ver algo que estaba estropeado, funcionando perfecto de nuevo. Gracias por sus aportes y también aquí estaré yo para aportar en lo posible a cualquier situación que esté en mis competencias de la electrónica, aunque no lo sé todo, pero siempre hay solución para todo problema.  De eso estoy seguro.


----------



## mariojucu (Feb 27, 2019)

Un saludo fraternal a todo los colegas.


----------



## SEIJAS (Feb 27, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​



Hola soy jJosé y me gusta la electrónica, saludos a todos y gracias por la bienvenida.


----------



## jugallo (Feb 27, 2019)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Juan Gallo García, mi actividad principal es el mantenimiento y reparación de equipo electrónico industrial y tengo algo de información para cuando se necesite y pueda apoyarlos lo haré con mucho gusto.

Saludos.


----------



## Ivan_Pugnacio (Feb 27, 2019)

Buenas, mi nombre es Ivan, radico en la CDMX, Mexico, (ggg) tengo un interes por la electronica, mas enfocado en todo aquello en la amplificacion y electricidad de consumo, no soy un experto, no se casi nada de electronica, encontre este foro buscando algo acerca de como mejorar una bateria solar (esas de menos de 5 dolares), y me gustaria aprender mas de este mundo ya que tengo demasiadas dudas y el internet no las abarca todas, asi mismo ayudar en aquello en lo que tenga conocimiento.


----------



## mariojucu (Feb 28, 2019)

Mi nombre es Mario soy tecnico en electronica y me incline por la rama de la Television. Gracias por aceptarme, espero servir a la Comunidad


----------



## Ingrimach (Feb 28, 2019)

Hola a todos! 

Mi nombre es Ricardo Martínez y soy de México. Tuve la oportunidad de estudiar ingeniería mecatronica y llevo una carrera laboral en diseño mecánico. No he tenido suficiente experiencia en el ramo electrónico a nivel industrial. Actualmente laboro en una empresa dedicada a plantas de emergencia desde 10 hasta 2760kW eléctricos. 

Como pasatiempo diseño algunos circuitos electrónicos basados en microcontroladores pic gama media de la familia 16, programación en asm. 

Espero ser de ayuda. 

Saludos


----------



## Guitarrero (Feb 28, 2019)

Acá Guitarrista Argentino sin experiencia en la electrónica con pocos conocimientos y muchas dudas. Actualmente y como muchas veces modificando y probando el circuito de mi guitarra eléctrica, interesado en los amplificadores valvulares vengo al foro porque siempre voy a tener alguna consulta y siempre voy a poder aprender algo.
Tengo para reparar un amplificador Sansui 40w con el que voy a tener que ponerme a trabajar próximamente, y también voy a estar trabajando sobre la instalación eléctrica de mi domicilio, y muy seguramente me meta en la construcción de pedales y efectos de guitarra como así estudiar circuitos y modificar los que ya tengo. Ya irán surgiendo cosas como dudas en computación, y mas vale que en todo lo que yo pueda ayudar dentro de mis posibilidades voy a tratar de hacerlo. 
Saludos!!


----------



## kyxaz (Mar 1, 2019)

Hola desde España, tengo muy pocos conocimientos en electrónica, lo básico, pero intento aprender siempre que puedo algo nuevo


----------



## EvelioRC (Mar 1, 2019)

Hola, soy Evelio.
Me uno al foro para tener información y compartir la que se.
Gracias.


----------



## novax1 (Mar 1, 2019)

Hola a todos, amigos soy un gran aficionado a la electrónica, me encanta. Saludos


----------



## dayan.quiros (Mar 1, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Dayan y soy informatico y me encanta la electronica , mi interes aqui es aprender mucho.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Mar 1, 2019)

Saludos, mi nombre es Jose Miguel Sirgo Pascual y tengo 54 añazos. Soy electronico autodidacta de la vieja escuela de cuando no te podias permitir comprar instrumental y lo tenias que fabricar tu mismo.
He tenido una trayectoria muy variopinta en la que fui pasando por multiles etapas en el mundillo de las reparaciones.
Finalmente la cosa se ha puesto muy complicada para poder ganarse los garbanzos con esto de la electronica por lo que opte por tirar por la electromecanica teniendo de mi parte un plus que pocos tecnicos tienen en esta actividad industrial.
Gracias a mis conocimientos en diseño electronico puedo implementar soluciones a medida de problemas especificos mediante circuiteria electronica.
Mi campo de accion es muy amplio y no tengo problema en diseñar circuitos hibridos, analogicos o digitales.
Participo en el foro YOREPARO y ahora me he inscrito en este tambien.
envio un cordial saludo para todos y quedo a vuestra disposicion para cualquier tema relacionado con el diseño de circuitos a medida.


----------



## dayan.quiros (Mar 1, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Dayan soy cubano, me gusta hacer muchos amigos soy informatico y me encanta la electronica.-


----------



## RodRoj (Mar 2, 2019)

Muy Buenas amantes de los electrones, soy Rodolfo Rojas, venezolano desde el 14 de febrero del 1961, muy enamorado de la electronica desde niño, la veia como inalcansable, me interezan mucho los proyectos por lo que siempre ando en la red en la buzqueda de informacion real y fidedigna, ademas de eso soy herrero, carpintero, pintor, le meto a la computacion, a la agricultura y a los inventos y afines relacionados a herramientas simples, complejas electricas y electronicas, si algo pudiese aportar lo hare humildemente con infinito gusto, pero estoy seguro que sera mucho mas lo que aprendere de ustedes, mis mas sentidos respetos a todos ustedes, Gracias por esta oportunidad. RR....


----------



## ElectroCharlie (Mar 3, 2019)

Hola a todos..me llamo Darío y entre otras aficiones también tengo interés para la electrónica, estudié algo de electrónica en la secundaria y me gusta ponerme de vez en cuando y construir circuititos útiles.
En 2015 viajé de Granada, donde vivo, a Italia (de donde vengo) en bici...y me construí un alimentador estabilizado a 5 voltios para recargar el movil con la dínamo de la misma bici.
Un saludo a todos!!!! :-D


----------



## paraclitos (Mar 3, 2019)

Saludos colega Mi nombre es Pedro Guilarte, el comun es este foro es la apasionante mundo de la electronica, esta mos a la orden para cualquier duda y podernos ayudar con tantas novedades y encrucijadas que nos hace confrontar esta especialidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Sony Javier (Mar 3, 2019)

Buen dia, mi nombre es Sony Villanueva, estoy aqui para aprender de electronica y soy del pais de Mexico. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fiera (Mar 3, 2019)

Buenas, mi nombre es Pedro Espitia y siempre me ha apasionado la electrónica  y gracias a dios he encontrado éste foro con muy buen contenido, muchas gracias.


----------



## francois (Mar 3, 2019)

Buenos dias, soy Francisco Zavala, tengo 26 años, he estudiado electricidad, pero me apasiona mucho la electrónica.
Gracias.


----------



## Jona2520 (Mar 3, 2019)

Hola amigos soy Jonathan desde Buenos Aires Argentina, estoy comenzando con la micro electrónica, soy técnico electrónico y bueno, espero aprender y poder ayudar en la medida de lo posible, asi que saludos a todos y por mas conocimiento libre y compartido.


----------



## Miticat (Mar 3, 2019)

Hola, qué tal, mi nombre es Ricardo y me he unido a éste foro de electrónica porqué me gusta todo lo que tenga que ver con ella ya sea alguna programación o armado de un circuito en PCB, aún soy un novato en ésto pero me gusta aprender, soy estudiante y mi carrera es mecatrónica, por ello me he unido a éste grupo, me gustaría ayudar con lo que he aprendido, por supuesto no soy un experto, pero aún asi me defiendo.


----------



## VictorBS (Mar 4, 2019)

Señoras y caballeros:

Mi nombre es Víctor, de BCN.
No soy ni ingeniero, ni técnico ni nada parecido, aunque si estoy muy interesado en la tecnología y el "do it yourself".
Espero me podáis ayudar en algunas dudas que tengo.
Muchas gracias de antemano.

Salud!

-Víctor


----------



## javercab (Mar 4, 2019)

Hola, un saludo a todos, mi nombre es Javier Cabrera, soy de Paraguay y llegue al foro buscando información, soy técnico electronico y me gusta estar al dia sobre las nuevas tecnologías.
Desde que recuerdo me ha gustado desarmar cosas para saber como funcionan, sobre todo los aparatos electrónicos, empezando por la radio antigua de mi viejo, en principio no fue una buena idea ya que me gane una buena tunda, pero desde esa vez ya no pude parar, asi que al tener edad estudie electronica basica y digital, me gusta aprender y tambien ayudar a las personas


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hola me Jonathan  soy de Zamora Y quiero saludar a la comunidad de forosdeeelctronica.
Mis aficiones Electrónica Básica y Fotografía.
Un saludo


----------



## Proyectores antiguos (Mar 4, 2019)

Buenas gente, soy Gustavo de paso del Rey buenos aires, aficionado a todo lo tecnológico hace más de 40 años, espero poder ayudar en algo, saludos!!!


----------



## elliotgv (Mar 4, 2019)

Buenas, mi nombre es Elias.
Estoy jugando con la electrónica desde que tengo 14 años...y ahora tengo 38, así que llevo un tiempo largo con esto.

Caí en este foro de pura casualidad, un día en que San Google me trajo por aquí en una búsqueda fallida, y con un poco de curiosidad, me puse a leer algunos hilos que parecían interesantes. Como quería ver algunos esquemas y fotos, pues me tuve que registrar, cosa que normalmente no hago, pero esta vez me encontré con un grupo de gente muy buena que cruzaba sus conocimientos sin pedir nada a cambio (cosa rara hoy en día), así que me quedé por acá...y aquí estoy.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## alphacent (Mar 4, 2019)

Soy Abdiel Acosta, estudiante universitario, he estado en el mundo de la electrónica desde la infancia, y en mecatrónica hace ya unos pocos años.
Cualquier duda, idea o algo que queiran comentar aquí estoy, en la medida de lo posible trataré de ayudar.


----------



## julio electronico (Mar 4, 2019)

Buenas,me llamo Julio y soy de Caracas-Venezuela,mi amor por la electrónica empezó desde muy pequeño al oír los viejos radios de mi papa y la inquietud del saber porque como de un aparato allí inerte salían esas voces,a escondidas destapaba esos aparatos y me fascinaba ver aquella cantidad de componentes que hacían posible esa magia,luego fue con los aparatos de televisión y así seguí hasta hacer cursos y estudiar,soy técnico en electrónica y llevo mas de 20 años ejerciendo la profesión mas que todo en el área de la reparación,mi gusto ahora es por el sonido y junto a ustedes quiero seguir desarrollando esta pasión,Aquí quedo a las ordenes para cualquier consulta y en lo que yo pueda colaborar,gracias


----------



## Amperio (Mar 5, 2019)

Saludos desde Madrid, España. Soy un nuevo aficionado a la electrónica que ha cogido este nuevo hobby con muchas ganas. De momento estoy aprendiendo electrónica básica y haciendo mis primeras cosas con Arduino. Seguro que nos veremos por aquí a menudo.


----------



## fersound (Mar 5, 2019)

Muy, buenas me lamo Fernando Ortega, aficionado a la electrónica y al sonido profesional, un saludo desde España.


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 5, 2019)

Buenas a todos , mi nombre es Gonzalo y me gusta restaurar antiguos aparatos  electrónicos , seguramente dare bastante la lata preguntando pero es porque me cuesta diferenciar algunos componentes  que traen.


----------



## Josegonzalez (Mar 6, 2019)

La electrónica es mi hobby favorito, deseo recibir algunos tutoriales, gracias, vivo en El Paso, Texas, Estados unidos


----------



## EDUIN FRIERI (Mar 6, 2019)

Mi nombre es Eduin Frieri  ya tengo alrrededor de una decada de estar inscrito en la mejor pajina electronica de internet (FOROS DE ELECTRONICA)  y no tengo mas que agradecimiento por ella y todos los colegas que la integran y muy orgulloso de pertenecer a esta comunidad compuesta en su gran mayoria de profecionales muy entregados a esta hermosa profecion.
Desde  El Carmen de Bolivar (Colombia) se despide con mucho afecto a mis queridos colegas Eduin Frieri O


----------



## fmecatronico (Mar 6, 2019)

Hola buen día , me presento soy Federico Pereyra tengo 24 años ,soy de Argentina, Córdoba , soy técnico electrónico (secundario) y estudiante actualmente de mecatrónica en la utn , soy nuevo en el Foro en cualquier cosa que sea capaz estoy totalmente a disposición para ayudar , y seguir aprendiendo electrónica  entre todos


----------



## Boroxco (Mar 6, 2019)

Buenas noches soy Raul Orozco de Lima y aficionado a la electrónica y espero aprender mas de sus experiencias


----------



## Juandemo (Mar 7, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Juan de España  y es un placer pertenecer a este grupo de maquinas, es la primera vez que participo en un foro asi que si meto la pata espero me lo digais, UN SALUDO A TODOS...........
Yo quiero fabricar un circuito impreso para una sencilla maniobra de invertir polaridad de una elctrovalvula de agua de corriente continua a 3,7 v , para ejecutar la maniobra de apertura y cierre de la valvula. Tengo el diseño de la maniobra pero no se como hacerlo en el sofware para solicitar la fabricacion de la pcb


----------



## b3nj1 (Mar 7, 2019)

Buenos días, soy de Mallorca, tengo 38 años, estudio Ing. Electrónica en mis ratos libres 

Saludos!


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 7, 2019)

Hola, soy del norte de España, tengo 44 años y he estudiado los cursos del antiguo centro de estudios electrónicos de tv fundamental, tv color y vídeo

También estudio grado en ingeniería electrónica industrial en mis ratos libres, tomándome la carrera con mucha calma

La parte de electrónica que más me gusta y por la que me aficioné es la RF, soy radioaficionado desde los 13 años con licencia EA y équipo para decamétricas/ 50 mhz y otro de 2m/70cm en fm


----------



## mianjerez (Mar 7, 2019)

Hola a todos. Busco un poco de ayuda en esto de la desconocida electrónica!


----------



## GustavoIP (Mar 7, 2019)

Hola buenas tardes, mi nombre es Gustavo Iglesias.
Ante todo agradecer me hayan integrado a este grupo, por lo que veo es grande y con mucha gente con experiencia en temas de electrónica y electricidad, espero poder estar a la altura y también resolver mis dudas.
Llegue por acá por que en mi afán de poder resolver un tema eléctrico/electrónico encontré un hilo que aparentemente tenia la respuesta a mis dudas y efectivamente, encontré respuesta.
En la actualidad me encuentro desarrollando un sistema domótico domiciliario con arduino, ando a paso lento, aprendiendo y resolviendo poco a poco todos los  temas de interés para mi sistema, como son el control de niveles en cisternas y tanques de agua, control de luces de los diferentes ambientes, control de temperatura, accionamiento de ventiladores o aire acondicionado, sistemas seguridad disuasivos perimétricos, encendido de luces crepusculares, riego, etc, etc, etc.
Por el momento encontré respuesta a como conmutar un relé con interruptor de luz, espero poder iniciar un hilo y poder interactuar con ustedes.
Soy nuevo y sin experiencia en el mundo de la electrónica y electricidad, así que por ah pueda soltar una burrada para algunos, pero no para mi.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## dj gargola (Mar 7, 2019)

Hola foro buenas tardes mi nombre es Diego Martin soy de Chetumal México, tengo un equipo de audio e iluminacio y me gusta mucho entrar a aprender y solucionar mis dudas respecto al audio, en lo que pueda ayudarles estoy a sus ordenes


----------



## pitermonsa (Mar 7, 2019)

Hola soy de Argentina entusiasta de la electronica y sobre todo del audio . experimente con todo tipo de circuitos ( hasta valvulares) y grandes potencias
me dedico a la electronica desde que me recibí de tecnico electrónico .estudié ingeniería pero no completé la carrera 
espero poder aportar parte de mi experiencia para que les sea útil a todos los apasionados por la electrónica , nos vemos


----------



## Alcaylo (Mar 8, 2019)

Hola a todos, me llamo Alfonso y soy aficionado a este tema desde hace mucho
Vivo en Canarias , España


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## joserene (Mar 8, 2019)

Hola a todos, creo que va a ser muy interesante y de mucho provecho, para todos el tener el honor de participar en éste foro.
Ésto se va a poner bueno. Saludos.


----------



## hormiga_negra (Mar 8, 2019)

Buenas noches, soy Javier, técnico electrónico, estoy estudiando el profesorado de tecnología y electrónica en Buenos Aires, Argentina, y retornando a lo que es la reparación, llegué aquí buscando información sobre una potencia Luxell estereo 200 Watt, modelo lxp-200.
Un saludo cordial a todos!!


----------



## Moises.Diez (Mar 9, 2019)

Llamarme Moisés, si queréis, a fin de cuentas ese es mi nombre. Vivo en el País Vasco, norte de España. Tengo 61 años. Desde niño mi gran pasión ha sido la electrónica, hice de ella mi profesión: profesor en mis primeros años e ingeniero de diseño en varias empresas. Finalmente, después de casi 30 años en una multinacional americana, con planta aquí en España, por necesidades del negocio me he/han retirado de mi vida profesional. Ardo en deseos de poner mi experiencia a disposición de cualquier aficionado a la electrónica. La verdad, después de tantos años obligado a expresarme en inglés, es un placer hacerlo en mi lengua materna. Saludos.


----------



## Pezsub (Mar 9, 2019)

Hola a todos!! Me llamo Sergio y soy bastante novato con la electronica.
Espero aprender y poder ayudar en lo que buenamente pueda.
Gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## AKSEL2707 (Mar 10, 2019)

Saludos a todos,

Mi nombre: Alexander Gutiérrez, de la ciudad de Barranquilla, Puerta de Oro de Colombia. Soy electrónico industrial. Además de ser una profesión, es una gran afición para mi esta disciplina, ya que me ha ayudado a resolver muchas cosas en mi vida.
Y espero ser de gran soporte para ustedes, a su vez ustedes sean de gran ayuda en lo que requiera...


----------



## Angeltron (Mar 10, 2019)

Hola electro-fanáticos… Mi nombre es Angelo, nací en Caracas, Venezuela y soy nacional de Italia. Ahora resido en España (vaya vueltas, ¿no? jajajaja). Soy técnico en audio y electrónica y desde muy joven, un apasionado por la reproducción del sonido, la alta fidelidad, en especial el diseño y el DIY de altavoces. Me gusta todo lo relacionado a la informática, la robótica y la mecánica. Con ya mis 50 ruedas (y un poco más) he tenido la "suerte" de haber tenido entre mis manos o ver pasar ante mis ojos, grandes y excelentes sistemas y artilugios de alta fidelidad desde sus mejores tiempos, allá por la década de los 70 y 80 donde, considero yo, fueron los años de mayor auge y expansión de este maravilloso mundo del HiFi.
Me gustó mucho este foro y espero poder aprender nuevas cosas, así como humildemente, poder ayudar a quien lo necesite en este apasionante mundo del sonido y el HiFi. Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## caruni69 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy Claudio, de Mendoza, Argentina. Tengo 49 años y soy un apasionado de la electrónica desde que tenía 8 años.. A los 14 años comencé con mi taller de reparaciones como Hobby, hoy se convirtió en un trabajo que disfruto muchísimo. Me recibí de Lic. en Telecomunicaciones que es mi otra pasión. Me dedico a restaurar principalmente equipos de audio vintage. Descubrí el sitio hace bastante pero no me había registrado. Gracias a todos por la buena onda que le ponen en responder a los miembros que buscan información o tienen dudas acerca de este tema tan apasionante como es la electrónica. Si en algo puedo contribuir acá estoy.........
Gracias por recibirme.


----------



## Trecegetz (Mar 10, 2019)

Hola a todos, me llamo Unai, resido en Tenerife y soy un manazas con estudios en electronica y algo me defiendo, espero aprender mucho por este foro. 
Saludos.


----------



## TECNICOCUBANO (Mar 10, 2019)

Ok, saludos a todos, muy buen post contento de estar aqui con vosotros.


----------



## Ayame (Mar 10, 2019)

Hola, qué tal, un gustó estar aquí con ustedes en éste foro, tengo algunos conocimientos de electrónica y me gustaría aprovechar y aprender un poco más en éste foro de electrónica, un cordial saludo para todos, ánimos y buena suerte aprendiendo.


----------



## Santylm108 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hola, buenas, cómo están todos, gracias por aceptarme en el grupo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Ing90 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hola me presento, Soy Deiler, ingeniero biomedico. Me fascina la electronica, espero descubrir buenos tips, saludos


----------



## Chisper (Mar 12, 2019)

Se un poco de música, un poco de programación y ahora esto aprendiendo un poco de electrónica. Voy a juntarlo todo a ver lo que sale.

Creo que una cosa, en si misma no significa nada. Tiene significado en relación con lo demás. Así que la música mas la programación mas la electrónica, en si mismo no es nada. Tendré que aprender algo mas, pero ¿Que?


----------



## SirPatrickWinslow (Mar 12, 2019)

Hola buenas! Soy Luis, estudiante de 3 curso de ingeniería electrónica. Tras unos meses algo descontento con mi carrera me he decidido a tomar el toro por los cuernos y orientar mi conocimiento hacia lo que a mi me gusta, a pesar de que mi carrera no ponga ni un ppoco de su parte. Yo me metí a esto porque desde pequeño me gustaba trastear con todo tipo de aparatos y tratar de ver cómo funcionaban y cómo a alguien se le podría ocurrir una cosa así.
Por tanto es lo que voy a hacer, solo que ahora con algo más de conocimientos a mis espaldas. Un saludo y felicitar a la gente que hace que este foro exista, porque es una herramienta increiblemente útil.


----------



## jcgl1965 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hola soy José Carlos García, me dedico al diseño electrónico y soy profesor desde hace más de 30 años.
Actualmente imparto la asignatura de electrónica de potencia en un grado superior de Automatismo y robótica industrial.
Espero poder echar una mano en las dudas que ustedes tengas.


----------



## amautavitarte (Mar 12, 2019)

Saludos amigos colegas de la electrónica 
me llamo Alberto Mayer , soy un especialista en electrónica digital aplicada a maquinas impresoras de formato ancho .
Tengo una empresa de servicios de ingeniería , aplicada  a los diseños de Arquitectura. 
Recién me he reencontrado con la electrónica básica , especialmente con los micro-controladores y la robotica educativa.
estoy redescubriendo el maravilloso mundo de la electrónica para makers. Espero aportar con mi experiencia  y a la vez aprender de ustedes en mis nuevos apasionamientos. 
Espero encontrar muchas experiencias maravillosas al estar con mi gente.


----------



## jackdemolay (Mar 13, 2019)

Saludos. Soy Jose Antonio, estudie electronica cuando tocavia era en blanco y negro, y la deje olvidada. Ahora he vuelto a recuperar conocimientos y observar lo mucho que han avanzado las cosas


----------



## Mayllon (Mar 13, 2019)

Hola a toos, soy Miguel, estudié electrónica industrial hace ya ni se sabe..... pero la vida me llevó por la rama de la informática. Me encanta de siempre la electrónica de todo tipo y en general todo lo que lleve cables. Estoy seguro que voy a aprender mucho con vosotros.
Saludos compañeros !


----------



## adiltarjeta (Mar 13, 2019)

Hola 
Soy Adil De Ceuta . Me gusta el mundo de la electronica


----------



## suyoto sh (Mar 13, 2019)

Me llamo Suyoto, muy felíz de poder unirme a este foro,  saludos desde Indonesia.

Nama saya Suyoto sangat senang bisa bergabung dengan forum ini , salam dari Indonesia.


----------



## dengue (Mar 13, 2019)

Muy buenas a todos. Les cuento que soy usuario de este foro desde hace mucho tiempo, pero a raíz de que perdí datos almacenados en un disco duro en donde contaba con una lista de usuario y contraseñas, no me quedo mas remedio que crear una nueva cuenta en este espacio.

Saludos y gracias por tanta info!


----------



## El Ungido (Mar 13, 2019)

Hola , saludos a todos ,soy cubano y amante de la electrónica, en especial los sistemas de seguridad, espero poder conocernos y compartir información. Saludos


----------



## Quimitronica (Mar 13, 2019)

Buenas tardes amigos foreros.

Gracias poder compartir en éste espacio y así poder aprender en éste mundo de la electrónica.

Me gusta realizar investigaciones tanto en el área química y todo lo relacionado en el mundo de las tecnologías.

Espero ser conocedor por parte de todos los que comparten sus conocimientos y ésto nos ayudaría a difundir en el intercambio de tecnologías y de mi parte en cuanto a abordar temas donde me sea posible transmitir conocimientos idóneos en soluciones favorables a esta comunidad.


----------



## ANDROX JOSE (Mar 14, 2019)

Buenos Dias Amigos.  Mi Nombre Andrix Jose Mata. Vivo en la Isla de Margarita Venezuela. Mi Pasión la Electrónica ,Tengo Varios Cursos y Aún Sigo Estudiando Aprendiendo Cada Dia Mas de Este Gran Mundo de la Electrónica que Cada Dia Va Innovando y Creciendo Exponencialmente, Tambien Soy Apasionado de la FTA Television Libre Capturando Varios Satélites...Estoy Estudiando Refrigeración Vivo Buscando Información el la Web. Y he Dado Con Su Página. He Encontrado Mucha Información Valiosa Con Ustedes... Saludos y Suerte en Sus Proyectos...Dios les Bendiga Hoy,Mañana y Siempre...


----------



## aslhysavannah (Mar 14, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Aslhy soy de Venezuela estudiante de Ing. Eléctrica, Saludos


----------



## Cheo33 (Mar 14, 2019)

Mi nombre es: Victor Perez Soy Venezolano TSU Electrónica con mas de 38 años de experiencias,  Ejerciendo la Profesión que me apasiona y quien fue partícipe de ella al tener un pequeño taller de reparación de radio y tv, que me adentro en este maravilloso mundo mi Padre. Espero ser de Ayuda y contar con Ustedes, espero se r un Amigo mas.
 Porque el conocimiento es universal y no de un grupo o persona, y a pesar de la situación que vivimos en estos tiempos difíciles en Venezuela, y trabajando con las uñas pero con mucho ingenio continuamos ejerciendo este maravilloso trabajo y ayudando a los demás, espero contar con su solidaridad y apoyo.

Atentamente Victor perez. Cheo…


----------



## Juan B Cruz Boix (Mar 14, 2019)

Hola reciban todos un saludo, mi nombre es Juan B Cruz Boix, soy Tecnico en Electronica, y desde hace algunos años me dedico a estos menesteres y me gustaria compartir con ustedes mis experiencias y aprender de las suyas. Tambien quisiera aprender de la reparacion de Tvs tanto los mas modernos como  de los antiguos que todavia estan funcionando , Audio, Hornos Microndas, Pcs Laptops, Lavadoras,  asi que pienso preguntar en todos los foros, asi mismo espero ayudarlos cuando pueda.


----------



## colorgraf2015 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Marco Escobar  soy  aficionado de la electrónica, curioso y apasionado, por circunstancias de la vida tome otro camino y hoy a mis 54 años me vuelvo a encaminar en la electrónica,  pues nunca es tarde para estudiar espero aprender mucho de Ud (es), mis respetos y saludos gracias.


----------



## facundodiazp (Mar 15, 2019)

Hola, buenas amigos, soy Facundo tengo 23 años y estudio profesorado de informática, siempre me gustó la electrónica pero hasta el dia de hoy nunca se me dió, yo me inscribí a éste foro para que me pudieran ayudar ya que ustedes son los genios de electrónica, yo algun dia me incursionaré a ésto que es buenisimo.


----------



## julioquintanas (Mar 16, 2019)

Hola, buenas tardes, mi nombre es Julio Lovera y soy de Venezuela, específicamente de los valles del Tuy Edo Miranda, tengo 38 años, desde muy joven me gusta la electrónica y todo lo relacionado con el tema, gracias por aceptarme en el grupo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## adn06 (Mar 16, 2019)

Qué tal comunidad, mi nombre es Adrián, soy de Capital Federal.
Apenas un hobbista en el mundo de la electrónica, con algunas nociones básicas y con muchas dudas elementales que quiero despejar.
He ahí mi incursión en el foro.


----------



## Dexter direct (Mar 16, 2019)

Me llamo Juan y me registré en esta página porque la visité varias veces y para poder profundizar mas en algunos temas hay que registrarse porque hay ciertas cosas que si no estas registrado no te dejan ver o no se pueden descargar, digo la verdad si a alguien lo ofende lo siento.


----------



## Bikeros (Mar 17, 2019)

Buenas, me presento. Me llamo Facundo, soy de la provincia de Salta, Argentina. Actualmente estoy cursando 5° año en el colegio ENET N° 3138 "Alberto Einstein" en la especialidad de Electrónica. Me gustó todo lo que contiene ésta página y ojalá siga estando de pie mucho más tiempo.


----------



## multiserviciosjbr (Mar 17, 2019)

Hola buenos dias, soy Jorge B. Rodriguez, doy el saludo a todos los de ésta página y espero que se encuentren bien, yo soy técnico de todero , mantenimiento de electrodomésticos y de gas, felíz día.


----------



## Plata353 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es David y de vez en cuando me surgen dudas electrónicas que espero resolver aquí...  Un saludo


----------



## willy cc (Mar 18, 2019)

Hola buen día..
Soy Willinton Corredor  de Bogota , soy ingeniero electrónico, me uno a éste foro con el fin de evolucionar en el mundo de la electronica, por medio de ideas, problemas, soluciones entre otras situaciones que se presentan a nivel de foros. Es de gran ayuda éste foro para el desarrollo de proyectos, pues aun no tengo mucha experiencia laboral y necesitaría algunas accesorias.... saludos


----------



## Alberto Molina (Mar 18, 2019)

Soy Ing Control Automático. En este mundo estoy desde el 88, me dedico a la automática electricidad y electrónica. Soy Cubano, de la provincia de Ciego de Ávila.
Saludos a todos los integrantes.


----------



## Mabi2016 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Mabel y me gusta la electrónica y tengo alguna información que será muy útil.  Un saludo!!


----------



## eeespilo (Mar 18, 2019)

Hola amigos mi nombre es Eduardo, me gusta la electronica y espero ayudar y la auda de ustedes gracias.


----------



## Didac (Mar 19, 2019)

Buenas Tardes. Soy de Lleida, Catalunya. soy radioaficionado y entusiasta de la electrónica y la fotografia. Espero aprender mucho y compartir lo que
esté en mano. Gracias


----------



## JavierMon (Mar 19, 2019)

Hola!!
Soy Javier y vivo en Málaga, España. Actualmente estoy trabajando en el sector de la automatización industrial, como personal de mantenimiento. Me apasiona el mundo de la automática y la robótica y me gustaría especializarme y aprender más sobre este tema.
Espero aportar nuevos conocimientos al foro,
Un saludo!!


----------



## roberto cl (Mar 19, 2019)

Hola, estoy en Galicia, soy técnico en telecomunicaciones de profesión y electrónico por por vocación, espero aportar algún conocimiento y aprender lo mas posible de la gente de este foro.
Saludos a todos


----------



## PolAndres (Mar 19, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Paul Andres Heredia Ferrufino, tengo 22 años y soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, me apasiona la electrónica, para mi es lo mejor del mundo!!!!!!!
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fermin.telleria (Mar 20, 2019)

Mi nombre es Fermìn Telleria. Vivo en La Pampa, Argentina. No tengo un título de grado ni tecnicatura alguna, pero soy autodidacta. Actualmente trabajo en una planta láctea haciendo el mantenimiento y reparaciones de todas las máquinas.
Muchas veces quise ingresar al foro, pero la mayoría de las veces me perdí leyendo algún que otro hilo y rara vez tengo algo que agregar a lo que ya se ha escrito. Esta vez sentí la necesidad de agradecer por a tanta información brindada en este foro. No tengo mucho que agregar, solamente dar gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## keita78 (Mar 20, 2019)

Soy Keita trabajando como ingeniero de campo, que es un mercado global de servicios independientes en línea a pedido de los ingenieros. Resuelve el desafío de encontrar el recurso correcto al conectar a los proveedores de servicios con los ingenieros de campo capacitados en todo el mundo.

I am Keita working as a Field Engineer which is a global online on-demand field freelance service marketplace for the engineers. It solves the challenge of finding the right resource by connecting service providers to globally to the skilled field engineers.


----------



## p@nd@tronick (Mar 20, 2019)

Hola, cordial saludo, mi nombre es Guillermo Amador , les hablo desde Colombia, tecnólogo en electrónica y computadores, espero poder compartir con todos ustedes.


----------



## BasultoE (Mar 20, 2019)

Saludos, cacharreo los equipos electronicos desde que estaba en octavo grado y finalmente soy ingeniero en una rama afin, me uni motivado por dar una respuesta a una pregunta sobre los posibles averias a equipos externos provocados por una cocina de inducci'on, pues siempre recuerdo que es mejor dar que recibir, espero ser util 
Saludos


----------



## gerocire (Mar 20, 2019)

Hola me llamo Jose Antonio, soy de España, se de electrónica desde que tengo uso de razón, soy técnico de audio y video ,,saludos ...


----------



## Pboset (Mar 20, 2019)

Hola atodos Dios les bendiga mucho en esta hermosa profesión como es la Electrónica desde Bolivia Pedro Veliz.
Y gracias por la información y ayuda y sigamos por el exsto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## pepeohm (Mar 21, 2019)

Buenas, me re-presento, ya estaba aquí antes, pero tuve avería y perdí contraseña y dirección de email, tuve que hacer nuevo email, y volver a registrarme. Ruego perdonen, saludos.


----------



## torector17 (Mar 21, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Héctor  , soy de Zacatecas México y soy estudiante de mecatrónica


----------



## relampago (Mar 21, 2019)

Mi nombre es Juan Carlos Valles, soy de San Juan Argentina, tengo 67 años soy jubilado aun sigo trabajando en la actualidad soy radio difusor, propietario de una  emisora de radio fm, anteriormente me dediqué 30 años a la reparación de televisores, soy un apasionado a la electrónica , bueno estamos en éste hermoso FORO DE ELECTRÓNICA para intercambiar información con todos los colegas, gracias a todos ustedes por la bienvenida a la comunidad.


----------



## darlington41c (Mar 22, 2019)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Ángel Vasquez y soy de El Salvador , les agradezco mucho el que me hayan aceptado en la comunidad dónde se comparte mucho los conocimientos de electrónica , aunque no poseo mucha experiencia en electrónica , pero estoy seguro que con lo que todos comparten enriqueceré el conocimiento.

Gracias y un saludo a todos .


----------



## VRD97 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hola buenas días/tardes/noches Mi nombre es Viridiana Rodríguez, soy de Veracruz, México , soy estudiante de Ingeniería Mecatrónica, vengo aquí con el fin de compartir y aprender mas sobre la electrónica, tanto analógica como digital. Tengan un buen día


----------



## Almasredimidas (Mar 22, 2019)

Hola amigos del Foro! Soy de Argentina, me llamo Julián! Me parece buena la electrónica ! Saludos


----------



## RHdzD (Mar 22, 2019)

¡Saludos a Todos!

Mi nombre es Ricardo y vivo en la Ciudad de México. Soy absolutamente novato en el campo de la electrónica pero como decimos -nunca es tarde para comenzar- y con su ayuda seguramente pronto aprenderé, incluso a preguntar... ¡Gracias!


----------



## 8NR88 (Mar 22, 2019)

Buenas tardes para todos es un honor para mi formar parte de esta comunidad. Espero que nos podamos ayudar mutuamente en todos nuestros proyectos.

_(Me dedico a la reparación de equipos electrónicos del hogar) Soy de Venezuela_


----------



## Live Music Mx (Mar 22, 2019)

Saludos Amigos.  Un placer compartir con ustedes
Soy Jorge, estudiante de electrónica, espero poder compartir lo poco que se y aprender lo mucho que tienen para dar. Gracias de antemano por el apoyo que sé recibiré. Gracias Andrés por este foro, ya hace 10 años de ello.


----------



## pndax (Mar 22, 2019)

Hola a todos, me llamo Edgar, soy de México y actualmente estoy estudiando mecatrónica. 
Soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica pero siempre he querido aprender de ello, espero pueda contar con ustedes y a la vez poder aportar los conocimientos que vaya aprendiendo a lo largo de mis estudios en la universidad.
Saludos!


----------



## Mauro15 (Mar 22, 2019)

Mi nombre es Mauro; soy de Venezuela, entre aca en este foro por consultas de fallas sobre mis aparatos electronicos, hace años estudie electronica pero estoy bastante desactualizado al respecto, y los saludos a todos, un abrazo y Dios los bendiga.


----------



## joaquinrlp56 (Mar 22, 2019)

Buenas Noches! soy Joaquin Alberto Lopez, soy TSU en Electronica, y siempre estoy busacndo informacion y creo que esta pagina es ideal. Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Unicorn:v (Mar 22, 2019)

Hola, buenas a todos, mi nombre es Azul Martinez y soy de Lima Peru, me gusta la electrónica solo por afición, poseo ya algunos conocimientos en la materia y gustaría que me pudieran compartir los de ustedes, así mismo trataré de ayudar y responder a sus dudas, ayudando en lo que pueda, aquí estoy para servirles, espero llevarme muy bien con todos ustedes y muchas gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## gerenava (Mar 23, 2019)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Saludos a todos!


----------



## Gperez (Mar 23, 2019)

Hola a todos.
Mi nombre es Genaro, soy de Santiago. Me presento y espero ayudar en algo al foro.


----------



## Colas LeGrippa (Mar 23, 2019)

Soy un guitarrista canadiense. A mi me gusta tanto los amplificadores de válvulas como la guitarra! Yo construí y arreglé muchos amplificadores de válvulas pero no soy un experto todavía. A ustedes podré darles consejos sobre los temas que yo conozco. Mi español no está perfecto y estoy aquí para mejorarlo además. Ya soy miembro de otro foro en Inglés. Pero mi novia es cubana y tengo que seguir con el aprendizaje del idioma !
Colas


----------



## Rocky_05 (Mar 23, 2019)

Hola estimados amigo, soy técnico en electrónica, apasionado en los diseños y análisis de diagramas y planos de instalaciones  en el área de alarmas, cámaras, computadoras, me encantan los retos y solucionar problemas en las áreas mencionadas, pero muchas veces entro  en problemas con  proyectos  de hobby que me sirven para estar con la mente actualizada o no perder mis inicios de alumno cuando hacia  los proyectos y tenían que funcionar para la nota.... espero encontrar amigos para ayudarnos mutuamente y tener una vida mas llevadera haciendo los que nos gusta


----------



## electrocito (Mar 24, 2019)

Que tal gente me presento, mi nombre es Jorge Daniel, me apasiona la electrónica y encontré muy interesante la página, soy de Argentina Bs.As. , saludos para todos.


----------



## atheo (Mar 24, 2019)

Hola buenos días 

Mi nombre es Cristian tengo 43 años, trabajo de reparador de PC pero aunque no se casi nada de electrónica me interesa mucho aprender

Saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## omar sequera (Mar 24, 2019)

Saludos a todos, mi nombre es Omar Sequera, tengo 47 años de edad, a buena hora me llamó la atención la electrónica y espero compartir en un futuro experiencias de reparaciones para de ésta manera retroalimentar nuestros conocimientos; no tengo mucho tiempo en ésto pero mi deseo es llegar a reparar con éxito todo tipo de aparatos electrónicos, gracias.


----------



## Redgross (Mar 24, 2019)

Hola, soy Jorge de Colombia, 26 años de edad, me gusta todo el tema de la electrónica y hacer cosas por uno mismo.


----------



## Gerardo123abc (Mar 25, 2019)

Hola que tal espero poder contribuir al foro y poder aprender de todos ustedes gracias


----------



## alandalusv (Mar 25, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Ramon soy de Malaga situada en el sur de España, me aficione a la electronica siendo muy joven y no dejo de cacharrear, como consecuencia de esta aficion me hice radio amateur mi indicativo es EA7ADR, en aquella epoca habia pocos equipos comerciales habia que contruirlos como se podia, si en algo puedo ayudar estoy a su entera disposicion.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## dionel (Mar 25, 2019)

Saludos. Dionel Alexander Lucena de edad 44 años soy  tecnólogo,  gracias por la Bienvenida y saludos a la comunidad con mucho respecto podré dar mi humilde opinión en algunas áreas de la  electrónica, proyectos y tecnología con la finalidad de intercambiar información, saludos a todos.


----------



## Yacobh (Mar 25, 2019)

Saludos a todos! muevo electrones de un lado para otro, y en una de esas vueltas me encontré con este foro. Saludos desde Chile


----------



## filiberto miguel (Mar 26, 2019)

Hola buenas tardes, mi nombre es  Filiberto Miguel Rosete y soy de Tlaxcala México.
Empecé con éste arte de la electrónica por mi padre, solo estudié la secundaria y me tomé un curso en una academia de electrónica básica en  Puebla y desde entonces estoy aprendiendo por mi cuenta,  tengo 38 años de edad y me dedico al comercio pero no  dejo mi primer amor la electronica, saludos.


----------



## Newii (Mar 26, 2019)

Soy estudiante de ing en electroncia y encontre este foro de casualidad! Espero  pododer contribuir al foro. saludos!


----------



## Munstertruk (Mar 27, 2019)

Hola Comunidad, Soy Cristobal Avila, Venezuela, tengo 50 años, soy Tecnico Universitario en Electronica, Soy fanatico de la tecnologia y las Innovaciones, desde muy joven me he preocupado por aprender sobre electricidad y luego descubri  la Electronica, tengo 33 años en el Mundo de la Electronica, desde 1985, y 26 años en el Mundo de las Computadoras desde el punto de vista del Mantenimiento y la Reparacion..
Descubri el grupo por necesidad y ahora estoy por complicidad... Espero poder tener aportes tan buenos como los que consigo aqui..


----------



## Zamumolina (Mar 27, 2019)

Me presento!
Estoy dando mis primeros pasos en electronica, tengo algunos conocimientos, pero me gusta meter mano. Por suerte he arreglado muchas cosas por el solo hecho de ser curioso.
Espero aprender mucho de esta comunidad!


----------



## pacomind (Mar 27, 2019)

Hola buenas

Soy Paco, tengo 38 años y estoy empezando con esto de la electrónica de forma amateur,  y con la ayuda de todos seguro que será mas fácil.

Un saludo desde Jerez de la frontera.


----------



## guarnis (Mar 27, 2019)

Hola no sé si es este el sitio adecuado para presentarme, si no lo es perdonadme.  
Soy, Ángel León Prieto, tengo 73 años y estoy jubilado, y ahora que tengo tiempo libre me ha dado por trastear con la electrónica, no soy experto ni mucho menos, pero me gusta hacer alguna cosilla que otra, y espero que en mis muchos problemas que tenga me podáis echar una mano.
Sin más, un saludo para todos, gracias


----------



## Diazgza (Mar 27, 2019)

Hola, éste es mi mensaje de bienvenida.. soy Diazgza , soy de Zaragoza.. encontré éste foro por Google... estudié electronica / electricidad...

Saludos


----------



## dj6600 (Mar 28, 2019)

Excelente página, mi nombre es Albert, ya antes estaba registrado acá en ésta web, saludos.


----------



## gugutsu (Mar 28, 2019)

Saludos a todos, mi nombre es Guzmán, vivo en la Isla de la Juventud, CUBA. Contento y sorprendido de encontrar este foro (gracias a Google). Por supuesto el agradecimiento eterno a los creadores de este foro, solamente consulté el apartado de las fuentes de alimentación, especificamente el post SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta + PCB del amigo mnicolau (porque ya es mi amigo  ) y lo vi genial, con esa naturalidad y deseos de compartir que para mi es asombroso, si todos los articulos son asi y asi creo que son... bueno, esta de mas decir al respecto, esoy aqui para lo que sea, deja ver que puedo aportar, es dificil porque el nivel técnico que veo es alto y la cantidad de articulos es grande, asi que desde mi humildes conocimientos...
Gracias nuevamente
Guzman


----------



## veleta (Mar 28, 2019)

Hola soy Veleta de Rosario, mecánico y me gusta incursionar en la electrónica, algunas cosas básicas

Saludos para los miembros


----------



## Denis Brussa (Mar 29, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Denis Brussa, estoy estudiando programación PIC, encontré éste foro de gran contenido para mis dudas, ya que soy un principiante en la programación, ya me disculpo por alguna pregunta inherente, agradecido a todo el mundo.

oi me chamo Denis Brussa estou estudando programação de PIC achei esse forum de grande conteudo, para minhas duvidas, como sou iniciante na programação já me desculpo por alguma pergunta inerente gratos a todos


----------



## David Macana (Mar 29, 2019)

Saludos desde Barinas Venezuela, mi nombre es David Macana y soy ingeniero en electrónica, me he unido a vuestro grupo para aprender y compartir mis conocimientos en electrónica. A sus ordenes.


----------



## braulin (Mar 30, 2019)

Saludos, mi nombre es Braulin y estoy cursando el ultimo Cuatrimestre de Ing. Electrónica en la Universidad Hispanoamericana en Costa Rica. Un gusto saludarles-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Jose232 (Mar 30, 2019)

Hola a toda la comunidad, tanto aficionados como profesionales, me presento en este foro después de haber estado desconectado unos años de la electrónica que siempre me apasionado, espero aprender un poco de todo, y estar un poco mas al día de lo que se cuece en este mundillo que es infinito...

Un saludo


----------



## gabriel59 (Mar 30, 2019)

Hola a todos/as , gracias por la bienvenida e integrarme a la página.


----------



## 2test (Mar 30, 2019)

Me presento ante todos ustedes como usuario 2test, esperando aprender y contribuir en este foro en lo relacionado con la electrónica.


----------



## EdiNow (Mar 30, 2019)

Hola, soy Edison de Chile y soy estudiante de Automatización y Control Industrial. Siempre me ha llamado a la curiosidad todo lo referente a la electrónica, informática, electricidad, mecatronica y como extra... las manualidades jajaja (pues claro, como aficionado te toca fabricar tus propios ensambles. Como anécdota: tuve una novia que era maestra de kinder y ocupaba la famosa pistola de silicona para todo, cosa que adopté para mis propios fines como gran herramienta en pareja al cautin jajaja). Inicié con lo típico de encender leds, probar circuitos, lo digital con TTLs, el 555, trafos pequeños y ARDUINO me abrió un mundo de aplicaciones que aun sigo explorando. Por la parte académica veo muchos PLCs e implemento distintos sistemas de control, ademas de hacer maquetas a pequeña escala de distintos procesos industriales, con modelado matemático, programación y armar su circuitería y demas artilugios. Tambien soy ciclista jajajajaja


----------



## electronico2019 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hola soy nuevo y me uni al grupo porque quiero aprender y compartir conocimientos ,saludos a todos los integrantes de este querido grupo


----------



## kablematic (Mar 31, 2019)

Saludos a todos los integrantes de ésta comunidad, mi nombre es Joel, técnico  retirado  pero no todavía  totalmente   inactivo , estoy muy interesado en absorber conocimientos  de última data para actualizar mis pequeñas actividades personales concernientes al mundo electrónico , desde ya agradecido por permitirme integrar ésta afectuosa y técnica comunidad.


----------



## alfavic (Mar 31, 2019)

Hola .Me llamo Victor y soy un aficionado a la electrónica y Arduino ,asi que, seguro que me veréis por aquí amenudo.
gracias y a funcionar


----------



## Foxes (Mar 31, 2019)

Hola!, me llamo Danny y soy de México, me uní a éste grupo para aprender mas de esos temas de electrónica y ver como los profesionales reparan cosas


----------



## darielm870617 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hola grupo me llamo Dariel Martinez, soy de Cuba. acudo a ustedes porque los fórums son una forma mas de aprendizaje. Con la sabiduría de todos ustedes espero solucionar muchos problemas que se me presenten en la vida, muchas gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## herejejeje (Abr 1, 2019)

Hola , mi nombre es Armando Sánchez, de Guadalajara, México y soy aficionado a la electrónica tanto en reparaciones como fabricación de circuitos, con ayuda de ustedes y sus conocimientos espero aprender mas sobre el tema y de igual manera poder ayudar en lo posible a otros a seguir actualizándonos, gracias.


----------



## Mario Velaochaga (Abr 1, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Mario Velaochaga Beia, 48 años de  Lima - Perú, autodidacta en electrónica de la cual recibo mis ingresos principales y me gustaría recibir y apoyar en lo que esté a mi alcance algunos problemas que se presentan en éste medio.


----------



## Solar (Abr 1, 2019)

Hola, soy nuevo por aquí, aunque he leído muchísimo por este foro.
Espero me resolvais muchas dudas
Y por supuesto ayudaré en lo que pueda.


----------



## GARRIDOEDG (Abr 1, 2019)

Mi nombre es EDGARDO ENRIQUE GARRIDO , soy técnico en electrónica Ing en computación formado como electro instrumentista Industrial me fuy por la electrónica y control industrial  apasionado por la electrónica,  y más por sus aplicaciones en beneficio de todos. Ahora formo parte de este grupo donde reforzare la debilidades


----------



## rossonero (Abr 1, 2019)

Hola gente!, me presento, soy Daniel de Argentina, 21años y actualmente estoy estudiando electronica (recien inicio y soy muy novato en esto) y me interesó unirme en el foro debido a que quiero empezar a experimentar con algunos proyectos que tengo en mente. Me gustaría aprender mucho de ustedes y aportar todo el conocimiento que vaya adquiriendo, para crecer juntos en este hermosa disciplina. Así que saludosssssss grupo!!!


----------



## sotamallor (Abr 2, 2019)

Hola a todos!! Soy Francisco. Caí  por aquí de casualidad y la verdad una grata sorpresa. Gracias


----------



## ricardotzintzire (Abr 2, 2019)

Buenos días ; yo soy Ricardo Torres Tzintzire,  tengo 53 años, técnico en electrónica,  aficionado a construir  preamplificadores de audio, aunque no se me da lo de los pcb,  mis intereses actuales son conocer más acerca de las fuentes de alimentación conmutadas;  y todo lo concerniente a nuevas tecnologías. Es un deber actualizarse en los conocimientos. Saludos a todos desde Morelia Michoacán México


----------



## Juan Irazusta (Abr 2, 2019)

Soy de Mar Del Plata Argentina, Estoy intentando reparar soldadoras inverter, me interesa compartir conocimientos y tambien informacion al respecto, saludos para todos


----------



## ELUQUINM (Abr 2, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Ernesto, y aun que soy Ingeniero en Sistemas Computacionales tengo un gusto por la electrónica.


----------



## tecnoap (Abr 2, 2019)

Estimados, gracias por permitir mi incorporacion al foro. Soy un aficionado a la electronica y reparo equipos personales y de amigos. saludos a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Nicola tesla (Abr 2, 2019)

Amigos :     Agradeciendo de antemano el superar mis dudas y dar mis aportes a muy bonito y util foro Bendiciones a todos.


----------



## ankylexza (Abr 3, 2019)

DIOS me los bendiga colegas y aficionados a la electrónica , soy Segundo Zapata de Huaquillas el Oro Ecuador , tengo un taller de reparaciones de equipos electrónicos SERTECZA , servicio técnico Zapata , los felicito a los creadores de la página , un muy buen trabajo y ayuda para todas las personas que nos apasiona la electrónica , me han ayudado mucho todas sus archivos y he aprendido muchas cosas de los colegas que están registrados en su página , muchas gracias amigos , sigan adelante , los felicito.


----------



## Faesbor (Abr 3, 2019)

Feliz y contento de pertenecer a ésta comunidad de la  electronica.


----------



## Leonardo Huracan (Abr 3, 2019)

Muy buenos días a todos soy de Venzuela tengo mi propia compañía de sonido músico cantante y productor discográfico espero poder compartir conocimientos tos y más que nada aprender de ustedes muchas cosas


----------



## cclaro (Abr 3, 2019)

Hola Mi nombre es Antonio Claro de Sevilla, empece con las válvulas de vacío después reparación de tv en BN después color, me gusta la radio he montado alguna emisora de fm. y terminé la FPII de electróníca ya mayor, y después mi vida tomo otro camino ahora paginas web y otro tipo de trabajo.  En fin.. me alegro de pertenecer a este foro.. hoy he enviado un tema sobre reparación de cargador de carretillas.  Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Juan Alvarez Pz. (Abr 3, 2019)

Soy técnico en audio car pantallas y poderes de sonido.


----------



## biohelektro (Abr 3, 2019)

Hola: primero gracias por este espacio.
Mi nombre es: Miguel Gomez y llevo un buen rato en esto de la electrónica a sido mi vida.
estudie en la ATENA COLLEGE en la CD de Mexico, (tecnico en elctronica industrial)
y bueno mi interes son las CNC.


----------



## STEPPENWOLF (Abr 3, 2019)

Soy Harry Haller,¿mensaje de presentación? ¿dónde?
Disculpen si no es aquí, pero me registré hace mucho y nunca pasaba de leer, acá y allá, y enterarme de temas y cuestiones interesantes; pero sin encontrarle la vuelta, a eso de participar... interactuar.
Vuelvo a excusarme si estoy metiendo la pata, pero ya estoy en el baile: Tengo 65 años y mi primera incursión en electrónica fue reparando un "combinado" (radio y tocadiscos) monoaural y valvular a la tierna edad de 13.
Sólo tenía el libro "El Hobby de la Radio" de Darío Calen y la inestimable y desinteresada guía de Julio- el técnico de radio y televisión de mi barrio- y los pacientes y amables vendedores de "Kinser TV" donde iba a molestar, cada vez que necesitaba comprar algún repuesto.
Fueron mis primeros años, de esforzada pero apasionante formación autodidacta.
Por hoy, ya los distraje mucho. Si sirve como presentación, la historia es muy larga para comprimirla o resumirla aquí.
Hasta la próxima y gracias por su tiempo.   Harry.


----------



## Oswaldo2019 (Abr 4, 2019)

Buen día, mi nombre es Oswaldo Rivas, venezolano, bachiller con mención en electrónica. Trabajo como constructor y en instalaciones eléctricas de baja tensión. Estoy a la orden para cualquier duda en la que pueda colaborar, aunque voy a necesitar más las aclaratorias de ustedes; agradecido de antemano por la recepción a mi solicitud.


----------



## puntonet (Abr 4, 2019)

Buen dia ... de verdad hago esto por necesidad .. mi nombre es Neyl Taches .. tengo un pequeño taller de electrónica y quisiera de antemano agradecer su aceptacion en el grupo .. y al mismo tiempo pedir ayuda y hacer los aportes que estén a mi alcance para el beneficio mutuo de todos quienes estamos en el Foro ... sin mas gracias y felíz día a todos Dios les bendiga..


----------



## rklerman (Abr 4, 2019)

Mi nombre es Rubén Klerman, dedicado a la electrónica por casi 30 años y me interesa participar de este foro.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Sergio Caciagli (Abr 4, 2019)

Hola comunidad. Me llamo Sergio Caciagli, tengo 55 años y vivo en la provincia de Buenos Aires , Argentina. Buscando información encontré éste foro que me pareció  muy interesante.


----------



## ibsensuare (Abr 4, 2019)

Hola, bueno días, mi nombre es Ibsen y estoy aquí para compartir, aclarar y que me aclaren dudas.


----------



## Frrraaan (Abr 4, 2019)

Hola  me llamo Fran. Me presento soy el que necesita ayuda  para algo que ni se si me podéis ayudar aquí , problema con una  radio del coche
Un saludo  nos vemos por el foro


----------



## Sergio Caciagli (Abr 4, 2019)

Hola Comunidad. Me llamo Sergio Caciagli, tengo 55 años y vivo en provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Buscando información descubrí éste foro y me pareció muy interesante. Un saludo a todos


----------



## gitano2019 (Abr 4, 2019)

Mi nombre es Mario Ferro, soy técnico en electrónica.
Saludos a todos los integrantes del foro.


----------



## Valdredo (Abr 4, 2019)

Hola, soy Luis Rodriguez del Principado de Asturias, España.
Hace poco me jubile y quiero hacer cosas de electrónica como aficionado que siempre fui, y ahora que tengo tiempo quiero aprovechar para dedicarme a esta noble afición.
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## luisa80 (Abr 5, 2019)

Buenos días, soy Luisa, ingeniera electrónica en España, trabajo para mi empresa de electricidad e iluminación, cualquier cosa que os pueda ayudar estaré encantada.
También me encantaría aprender más sobre robótica y nuevas tecnologías, saludos
▷  Tienda de Lámparas Online - LAMPARASYDECORACION.COM - Lamparas y Decoracion


----------



## carlosmanuelm219 (Abr 5, 2019)

Buenos dias a todos, me llamo Carlos trabajo en la empresa de informatica y comunicaciones en la provincia de Pinar del rio Cuba soy tecnico medio en electronica . estoy muy contento de estar con ustedes por que espero que me sea de mucha utilidad. muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## jmanzano (Abr 6, 2019)

Buenos días a todos. 
Me llamo Julio Manzano, vivo en la provincia de Barcelona, España. Soy informático de profesión, no me da ningún reparo desmontar cualquier cacharro e intentar solucionar lo que pueda sin llamar a un técnico, aunque mis conocimientos son algo limitados.
Un placer formar parte de esta comunidad.


----------



## Sergio Caciagli (Abr 6, 2019)

Hola a todos. Este es el tercer intento de presentarme ante ustedes, no se por qué,  pero los intentos anteriores no se registraron. Mi nombre es Sergio Caciagli, voy a cumplir 55 años y vivo en la provincia de Buenos Aires, de la República Argentina. Soy técnico electrónico y asistí varios años a la Universidad pero no me gradué.  Buscando información encontré  éste foro y me pareció muy interesante. Saludos.


----------



## CantienoQueteveo (Abr 6, 2019)

Hola chicos Mi nombre es Jose Perez; pero me conocen como *cantineo*. Tengo poco tiempo con mi pagina web, a decir verdad la cree porque me llamó la atención eso del SEO. Y pues ya hace más de un año que tengo mi blog. Espero sus opiniones, sobre que está mal y lo que puedo mejorar.


----------



## Panfi ST (Abr 6, 2019)

Hola 
Les saluda Panfi ST con la finalidad de agradecer y felicitar a los creadores de este foro.

Soy un aficionado de la electrónica, me apasiona el audio, he armado algunos amplificadores, pero mi conocimiento se basa en algún curso de electrónica básica que he realizado, por lo cual, lo que he hecho, se podría decir que, solo es: Soldar componentes donde la imagen lo indica, mas no  conozco las funciones que cumplen cada uno de los componentes que contiene una tarjeta de audio, ni las etapas que en ella hay para que funcione perfectamente. Para empezar eso es lo que estoy buscando encontrar en este foro, porque pensar en diseño, creo que ya es un tema mucho mas complicado sin tener los conocimientos que si lo tiene un profesional o técnico experimentado.

Se que todo eso se aprende en una universidad o un centro superior de estudios, pero también tengo la convicción de que en este foro hay todo ese conocimiento, ademas de que hay grandes profesionales y técnicos, que lo que comparten, ya es a base de su experiencia que tienen diseñando proyectos funcionales.

Espero que me permitan adquirir ese conocimiento que estoy buscando, siempre y cuando esta pagina este creada con esa finalidad; pero si la orientación de la pagina es solo a personas experimentadas, al menos, creo yo, podre ser orientado a la literatura correspondiente para poder seguir el ritmo de los que ya aprendieron anteriormente.

Gracias por su comprensión.


----------



## edixon1985 (Abr 6, 2019)

Hola buenas tardes, mi nombre es Edixon y soy de Colombia, aunque actualmente vivo en Chile, me gusta el tema de la Electrónica, es por ello que decidí ingresar a estudiar esta carrera, así que me pareció espectacular la existencia de este foro.


----------



## wpoggio (Abr 6, 2019)

Hola buenas noches Mi nombre es Waldemar. Me gusta mucho la electrónica y es por eso que decidí ingresar a éste maravilloso Foro. Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## AJRODSAN (Abr 7, 2019)

Hola, soy aficionado a la electrónica y me gustaría aprender más de este lugar y las personas que lo componen


----------



## elhaudio (Abr 7, 2019)

Hola. Soy Ed. Espero ser de utilidad por aquí.


----------



## jleon (Abr 7, 2019)

Hola que tal a todos mi nombre es  Jose León soy de Venezuela TSU en electronica y estoy empezando nuevos proyectos y ya he leído varias veces este foro y me encanta y espero esta a la talla y poder participar y ayudar en cualquier proyecto o duda estoy a la orden.


----------



## Mario MJC (Abr 7, 2019)

Hola , buenas noches .-
Gracias por aceptarme en este foro .-
lo que les digo es que : " No se nada , pero me gusta mucho"
Espero aprender mucho , con la ayuda de los amigos foristas.-
saludos


----------



## leguizar (Abr 7, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Ramiro Leguizamón, ingeniero electrónico, trabajando en control y volviendo a los origenes despues de mucho tiempo, como Eduardo encontré la página de casualidad y espero estar a la altura de todos ustedes.


----------



## JORDI_MES (Abr 8, 2019)

Hola y buenas. Soy un aficionado que en ocasiones me enredo con alguna que otra pcb. Disculpar si hasta ahora no me he presentado -hoy he descubierto que al final de ésta, se encontraba la casilla de escritura,y que nunca encontraba al no bajar (re-paginar).
Bueno, pues lo dicho, estoy por afición. Agradeceros la atención y el tiempo que me podáis dedicar, y perdonarme mis limitaciones o "meteduras de pata".
Saludos para todos.


----------



## turco100 (Abr 8, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Gabriel, soy técnico, tengo 45 años y espero ser útil para este foro. Saludos a todos


----------



## jpmartinez (Abr 8, 2019)

Saludos desde Veracruz México, gracias de antemano por ésta gran idea.


----------



## luisIvan (Abr 8, 2019)

Hola a todos los Integrantes de este foro, tengo 53 años y mi actividad favorita es el sonido, de vez en Cuando me toca amplificar eventos soy de Chile, estudie electrónica y como esta estrechamente relacionada con el sonido me llama mucho la atención. un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Spiry33 (Abr 8, 2019)

Buenas noches o buenos días desde Madrid (España).
Vengo a aprender, porque siempre se aprende algo y es lo que vengo haciendo desde mis 15 años, hasta mis 78 años de ahora siguiendo foros, haciendo mis montajes y proyectos, leyendo todo lo que pillo y arreglando los juguetes y aparatos electrónicos de mis hijos, nietos, sobrinos y amigos. Me he equivocado montones de veces, pero siempre saque una lección, incluso la de no meterme con lo que no debo ni puedo aunque me quede con las ganas (siempre me quedo con las ganas), No he seguido ninguno corso de electrónica, aunque siempre quise hacerlo, pero ni mi economía, luego mi tiempo de trabajo y mis obligaciones no me lo permitieron. Ahora estoy jubilado y tengo tiempo de sobra pero poco dinero de mi pensión, aun así últimamente he montado algunas cosas que me han dado una gran satisfacción ¿si queréis puedo publicar algunas fotos?
Bueno no os canso mas, un abrazo para todas y todos.


----------



## eduard2019 (Abr 8, 2019)

Hola a todos, espero tener la oportunidad de conversar y compartir temas con todo aquel que le interese todo el mundo de la electrónica y estoy aqui para aprender de los que saben y  ofrecer mis conocimientos a quien los necesite. Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## ELMONOSAPIENS (Abr 8, 2019)

Hola, soy técnico a la electrónica y me gusta compartir conocimientos más de este lugar y las personas que lo componen


----------



## velamauricio3 (Abr 9, 2019)

soy Mauricio Vela Apaza, tengo 17, estudio electrónica industrial y quiero resolver algunas dudas y realizar proyectos personales con la ayuda de estos foros.


----------



## perlacfp2015 (Abr 9, 2019)

Hola a todos/as mi nombre es perla y agradezco a la comunidad el haberme aceptado, soy aficionada a la electrónica y me gustaría aprender de sus experiencia.
saludos a todos/as


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## anton1284 (Abr 10, 2019)

Buen dia o noche, me presento, mi nombre es Anton y soy estudiando de Soporte TI y Redes, quisiera saber mas de electronica.


----------



## jua gonzalez (Abr 10, 2019)

Santylm108 dijo:


> Hola, buenas, cómo están todos, gracias por aceptarme en el grupo.


soy tecnico electrico y amante del auido vintage


----------



## igbt64 (Abr 11, 2019)

Hola. Saludos a todos. Soy técnico en electrónica y refrigeración. De hecho, la mayoría de mis clientes son técnicos. Por cierto, técnicos en Aire Acondicionado, Heladeras, Lavarropas, etc.


----------



## Atila1964 (Abr 11, 2019)

Buenas soy un amater maestro de nada y aprendiz de todo, tengo muchos proyectos en mente y muchos realizados, y cuando empiezo alguno quiero terminarlo pero tengo que aprender y resolver dudas. Me s conocimientos en electrones ca son básicos y quizás haga preguntas "tontas"


----------



## thyros (Abr 11, 2019)

Hola compañeros, espero aportar mi granito de arena para enriquecer éste foro. Soy de Cuenca España.


----------



## eduard2019 (Abr 11, 2019)

Hola a todos espero aprender muchas cosas por aquí. Saludos


----------



## massosystems (Abr 11, 2019)

Hola a todos soy Mariano Masso técnico en electrónica


----------



## jose rotte (Abr 11, 2019)

Hola soy Jose Rotte de Argentina me gusta la electronica siempre investigo mucho espero poder colaborar con algo algun dia gracias por recibirme


----------



## JLEF2007 (Abr 11, 2019)

Hola Yo soy JLEF


----------



## yomak123 (Abr 11, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Manuel Macotela, me gusta mucho la electrónica, aunque soy principiante. También me gustan las eco técnias, y uso lo que aprendo para diseñarlas y mejorarlas. También me apasiona compartir con quien lo necesite. Saludos y gracias por sus aportaciones. Siempre me son de gran utilidad.


----------



## J.sol (Abr 12, 2019)

Hola me llamo Joaquín, soy de Murcia y soy un curioso de la electrónica, soy informático y me interesa ampliar fronteras y seguir aprendiendo, actualmente de electronica soy un poco novato pero si puedo ayudar aquí estoy.


----------



## antoniopgc (Abr 12, 2019)

Hola. Me llamo Antonio, vivo en Madrid y soy aficionado a la electronica y reparación de electrodomesticos. Me ha encantado esta pagina e intentare ayudar en lo que pueda.


----------



## pprinop (Abr 12, 2019)

Buenas, como estan! Mi nombre es Hernan llegue buscando circuitos electronicos para efectos de bajo. Soy tecnico en electronica si bien termine la secundaria hace mucho recien el año pasado recibi mi titulo porque me quedaron materias pendientes. Esto hizo que despues de tantos años me acercara a la electronica de nuevo y me pico el bichito del DIY!

Saludos!


----------



## Curiosito (Abr 13, 2019)

Cordial saludo a los integrantes del foro. Mi nombre es Luis Rodríguez. soy mecánico Industrial y ya hace 15 años estoy en la fabricación de aditamentos para rehabilitación dental sobre implantes. Tengo 57 años pero soy de la opinión que nunca es tarde para aprender. Ahora mismo estoy interesado en aprender pic para hacer control a motores ya sean PAP, Servos o de otra clase. Aspiro a aprender por ósmosis estando en medio de gente apasionada por estos temas. Agradezco a quien o quienes me recomienden que tipo de pic es el más adecuado para el control de motores.
Gracias.


----------



## euge 55 (Abr 14, 2019)

Hola , buenos dias mi nombre es Eugenio Cesar y soy un aficionado a la electrónica,estuve leyendo el foro y me gusto, se encuentran muchas soluciones a cosas cotidianas. Espero también poder brindar mis pocos conocimientos y experiencias. Gracias.


----------



## Edu54 (Abr 14, 2019)

Hola me llamo Edu54, Eduardo Esteban.
Entre otros temas, estoy interesado la electrónica. En concreto en proyectos sobre Internet de las Cosas y domótica.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Tutan67 (Abr 14, 2019)

Hola. Mi nombre es Gustavo. Soy de córdoba Capital. Tengo 34 años y soy un aficionado a la electrónica. Sobre todo me llama poderosamente la atención el audio y reparacion de celulares... Quisiera compartir lo que pueda o sea lo que sepa.  Y aprender también solo para uso personal. Estoy con un proyectito autodidacta por medio de visualizaciones en Youtube y en Internet. Y así llegué aquí. Quiero recuperar un equipo de musica que encontré tirado el cual cuenta con 2 integrados Sanyo STK y estoy entusiasmadísimo con hacerlo andar dentro de otro gabinete reciclado de un viejo amplificador en "estado solido" . En fin. Ya he armado otros pequeños amplificadores con ic TDA bajando los datasheet de Internet. En fin. Me encanta éste mundo. Espero hacer amistades y lograr con mi proyecto llegar a aprender de ustedes ésta gran comunidad. Saludos.


----------



## ea7jis (Abr 14, 2019)

Buenas noches me llamo Antonio soy de Granada ( España )  estoy pensionado soy radioaficionado y me gusta la electrónica y hacer algunos circuitos que publicais por aquí  un saludo Antonio EA7JIS es mi indicativo.


----------



## impacto80 (Abr 14, 2019)

Hola amigos, soy de Chile y quisiera que me ayudaran con mi pll  Veronica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## CHOKOGUS (Abr 14, 2019)

Hola que tal, saludos.

Soy Gustavo , soy trabajador en area de calidad, pero actualmente estoy estudiando mi Ingenieria en  Industrial y me en está ocasión vengo a ustedes para pedir apoyo para mis proyectos, esperando contar con su ayuda e ideas, pero también espero aportar las mias.


----------



## fakkkundo (Abr 14, 2019)

Hola buenas noches gente, soy Facundo de Bragado pcia de Bs As, muchas gracias por despejar siempre dudas que uno tiene, saludos a todos


----------



## renorme (Abr 14, 2019)

Hola, amigos colegas mi nombre es René Ramos Chileno, también como todos ustedes soy un apasionado de la electrónica y entre a este foro, para aprender aun mas y pedir ayuda de ves en cuando, y porque no compartir también alguna de las experiencias que vayan surgiendo en el día a día gracias.


----------



## ktprg (Abr 15, 2019)

Hola a todos


----------



## robertorrc (Abr 15, 2019)

Buenas tardes amigos, desde hace mucho sigo ésta página, me siento feliz de ser parte de ésta comunidad, desde Venezuela les saludo  soy entusiastas de la electrónica y mecatronica., gracias por recibirme. Dios les bendiga


----------



## MANOLORROMAN (Abr 16, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Manolo Román. Soy de la provincia de Cádiz, Andalucía, España. Siempre me ha gustado la electrónica e incluso he trabajado en temas relacionados con ella. Tengo bastante interés en la electrónica aplicada al sonido. Como tantos otros he llegado hasta aquí gracias a Google y espero compartir experiencias y conocimientos. Gracias y un saludo a la comunidad...


----------



## TECNOTRONIK (Abr 16, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Felipe del estado de Jalisco en México. Actualmente soy electricista independiente. Técnico en microcontroladores, radiorecepcion y amplificadores, sistemas digitales etc.  Más que eso un adicto a la electrónica. Espero ser de ayuda en lo que se pueda y aprender también . Un saludo para todos los integrantes y también a los administradores que han echo posible este foro. Gracias por la aceptación. Un abrazo .


----------



## jmr8990 (Abr 16, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Juan Mora, soy Ing en electronica, y me dedico a hacer diseño electrónico, espero poder ayudar y contribuir en este foro. espero compartir mi experiencia y adquirir conocimientos con ustedes, aprendamos juntos!


----------



## equiro (Abr 16, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Edgar Quinatoa, me gusta la electrónica, es uno de mis pasatiempos mas divertidos e interesantes.


----------



## Zherikov (Abr 16, 2019)

Buenas tardes 

Entré a este foro por una urgencia, espero que mi actividad siga todavía más. Estudié una carrera de ciencias sociales pero por mi hermano que estudió mecatrónica me quedó cierta afición por la electrónica. Me gusta ir a los mercados de chácharas, o de pulgas, dado que adquiero aparatos bastante económicos, más que comprando en páginas de segunda mano, y es como he hecho mis pininos de aprendizaje, espero seguir más allá.


----------



## nsk-sergey (Abr 16, 2019)

Saludos a todos los miembros del foro! Me llamo Sergey, tengo una educación técnica superior como ingeniero eléctrico, en el pasado, un administrador de configuración para sistemas de control automatizados. Ahora me dedico a la organización de trabajos eléctricos y eléctricos. A menudo en mi trabajo me enfrento a la electrónica y fallas en los sistemas. Expando mis horizontes.

Приветствую всех форумчан! Я имею Сергея, имею высшее техническое образование инженер электрик, в прошлом наладчик автоматизированных систем управления. Сейчас занимаюсь организацией электротехнических и электромонтажных работ. Нередко в своей работе сталкивается с электроникой и неисправностями в системах. Расширяю свой кругозор


----------



## VAAHPLUS (Abr 17, 2019)

Muy buenos y felices días..! Saludos cordiales desde la patria soberana de Bolívar, la república bolivariana de Venezuela. Trataré de colaborar con circuitos interesantes probados por mi y seguramente aprenderé mucho de todos ustedes. En el hermoso país donde tienes que sacar de cuanto cachivache (perol) viejo hay por allí tirado para poder conseguir los componentes electrónicos para los proyectos y parir (sacar de tus entrañas) los repuestos Amo a mi País..! así como todos ustedes aman los vuestros..! Mis respetos a todos, Felicidades a todos y mucho gusto en conocerlos.

(Esclarezco algunos términos por si acaso alguien no entiende del español Bolivariano)

VAAHPLUS.


----------



## Chatuly (Abr 17, 2019)

Hola a todos soy nuevo y espero encontrar en este foro ayuda soy principiante en electronica!!


----------



## Barreiro (Abr 17, 2019)

Hola. Recién llegado al foro. Da gusto ver que hay comunidades activas de cualquier materia así que espero poder aportar y aprender mucho aunque mis conocimientos en electrónica son más bien precarios.

Salud


----------



## 2test (Abr 17, 2019)

Hola a todos los compañeros del foro me presento mi Nick es 2test y espero poder aprender y contribuir en los retos técnicos que se nos presentan día a día.


----------



## Alvarezalvarez (Abr 17, 2019)

Hola, soy Diego, saludos a todos y desde ya en lo que pueda contribuir, lo haré


----------



## anton48 (Abr 18, 2019)

Hola a todos:
Soy Anton, tengo 61 y mucha experiencia en electrónica, aunque un poco anticuada supongo.
Como interesado en la electrónica, informática, móviles, tablets etc espero poder ser útil a otros y sobre todo aprender.
 Gracias de antemano


----------



## palerote (Abr 18, 2019)

Buenas, gracias por permitirme ser parte de éste Foro, espero compartir con todos ustedes grandes experiencias y conocimientos!

Mi nombre: Paul Romero, técnico en electrónica.


----------



## claudio83 (Abr 19, 2019)

Mi nombre es Claudio Mazzei, soy un apasionado por la electrónica, y más por sus aplicaciones en beneficio de todos. No me considero un experto porque en este campo siempre hay algo que aprender con las ideas compartidas con los demás..


----------



## Erick96 (Abr 19, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy aficionado a la electronica y me gusta experimentar con circuitos, espero poder aportar mis conocimientos y tambien aprender de los demas


----------



## Mapc1975 (Abr 19, 2019)

Gracias por aceptarme espero aprender un poco más,y mis aportes seande utilidad


----------



## silvi73 (Abr 19, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy Ingeniero Técnico en Electrónica Industrial desde hace más de 25 años. Espero que podamos compartir conocimientos y experiencias para seguir aprendiendo este maravilloso mundo de la Electrónica. Podéis visitar mi blog Tecnológico TECNOLOGÍA ELECTRÓNICA. Saludos desde España.


----------



## jose alberto ortega (Abr 19, 2019)

Hola a todos los integrantes de ésta comunidad, mi nombre es Jose Ortega, 24 años, actualmente resido en Monteria Colombia, en realidad no se casi nada de electrónica para no decir nada jejeje pero siempre me ha llamado mucho la atención, me gusta mucho y estoy en ese largo camino por aprender, espero que con su ayuda lo logre hasta el momento los proyectos que he hecho son pequeños y no todos me han funcionado del todo pero ahí vamos, un saludo a todos


----------



## forosariston (Abr 20, 2019)

Hola a todos. soy Alberto Sanna. Ya había estado por aquí, pero tuve que re-crear la cuenta, pues el sistema no me reconocía. Soy un jubileta con toda la vida dedicado a las radiocomunicaciones. Si puedo ayudar en algo..


----------



## JaviOS (Abr 20, 2019)

Hola, locos y locas de la electrónica!! 

Soy Javi. Nunca he participado en este tipo de foros porque siempre pensé que con los genios que hay en este y en otros foros, mi presencia en ellos era absurda.
¡¡ERROR!! Me nutro de este foro y de otros, y hay que dar el paso.

Tengo 42 años y ciertos conocimientos de electrónica que estaban super olvidados, ya que nunca me dediqué a ello. Llevo unos cuantos años intentando recordar y aplicar,  y aunque sean pequeñas cosas, siempre es un orgullo dar en el clavo en una reparación o proyecto. 

Pero siento que estoy verde!! Y ahí entráis todos vosotros!! Muchas gracias por este foro tan flipante!!


----------



## vercon1982 (Abr 20, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Andrés y estoy entusiasmado por poder ser partícipe de éste gran Foro.
uUn saludo desde Huelva.


----------



## channini (Abr 20, 2019)

Hola, buenas gente me llamo Cesar y soy de Santiago de Chile, tengo 39 años y buscando en la red di con ésta página la cual encuentro genial para aprender lo que me apasiona, desde ya muchas gracias por aceptarme en su comunidad  Saludos a todos


----------



## voltioloco (Abr 21, 2019)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...




Hola. Mi nombre Fermin Aguirre. Soy del norte de la república (Coahuila) y desde muy chavo me fascinó la electronica. Espero aprender y aportar para juntos mejorar esta comunidad de electronicos sin importar la especialidad.  Saludos y gracias.  Voltioferoz.


----------



## Rolan1 (Abr 21, 2019)

Parece ser que el administrador no sabe que ya me presenté, bueno soy Rolan1 desde Huelva y espero poder aprender de todos ustedes


----------



## jamel1000 (Abr 21, 2019)

Hola


----------



## Twsat (Abr 21, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es José, soy Técnico de Telecomunicaciones y muy curioso con la electrónica, espero poder encontrar y compartir algunas soluciones a nuestros problemilla técnicos. 
Un saludo desde Asturias.


----------



## McAlan (Abr 21, 2019)

Este foro es muy apasionante. Hola a todos, saludos.


----------



## luisortega8577 (Abr 21, 2019)

Mi nombre es Luis Ortega, 41 años, Colombiano, me gusta mucho la electronica y la informatica. Estoy estudiando Ingenieria de sistemas y soy tecnico en video consolas y computadores. 

Saludos!


----------



## Loisnegrette (Abr 21, 2019)

Ansermo Uceta de republica Dominicana, la electronica es uno de mi hobbie construyo una escuela de permacultura y pienso aplicar uno que otro circuitos


----------



## Franco35 (Abr 22, 2019)

Me gusta la elctrinica


----------



## Atila1964 (Abr 22, 2019)

Mi nombre es Francisco, mis conocimientos en electrónica son mas bien excasos, y me he introducido en este foro con el fin de aprender algo para mi proyecto. Tengo 52 años y muchas ideas que necesitan solucion


----------



## Carlos_Pons (Abr 22, 2019)

Buenas a todos la verdad que soy algo nuevo en esto de la electrónica, me he metido aquí y en varias webs ya para aprender cada día un poco mas. Espero que nos llevemos bien. Una cosa estoy mirando mucho ésta web si me podéis decir que os parece para aprender sobre éste mundo. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## oslec143 (Abr 22, 2019)

¡Saludo!
Gracias por aceptarme para unirme al foro, soy Celso R. Granada Jr. de Filipinas, soy un aficionado electrónico, y soy aficionado a los proyectos de bricolaje, muchas gracias

Greeting!
Thanks for accepting me to join the forum, i am Celso R. Granada Jr. from the Philippines, i am an electronic hobbyist, and i am fond of diy projects, thanks a lot


----------



## drmotoalito (Abr 22, 2019)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...




Mi nombre es ALEJANDRO BALMACEDA, 48 años, Argentino, me gusta mucho la electronica y mas especificamente la relativa a las motos. Tengo un taller de electricidad y mecanica de motos. Son pocos por aqui. Quiero emprender una fase nueva en mi vida de las motos. Dedicarme a hacer cdi y reguladores de voltaje para vehiculos 2 ruedas. Soy tecnico Electromecanico y estoy en esto hace mas de 20 años , tengo 2 años de Bio ingenieria, estudio Abogacia y trabajo en el Estado ..

Creo que tengo una mente bastante creativa soy muy hábil con mi mente y mis manos, trato de usar para mis cosas y para ayudar a quien lo necesite aqui.

Espero tener la info que necesito. Gracias a todos .


Saludos!


----------



## djpowersl (Abr 22, 2019)

Hola Gente de foros de electronica! soy de San Luis y aunque no soy tecnico recibido tengo conocimientos y se puede decir que me encanta la electronica y espero poder aportar al foro. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## arielforoelectronica (Abr 22, 2019)

Hola, soy Ariel, Ingeniero Mecánico y vivo en Argentina. Siempre me gusto la electrónica como pasatiempo y me toca aplicarla de vez en cuando en el trabajo. Gracias por recibirme.


----------



## albertfa (Abr 23, 2019)

Buenos días !!

Mi nombre es Albert, soy de Barcelona (ESPAÑA) !! Nos leemos en el foro !!

Un saludo !!


----------



## gatovalevale (Abr 23, 2019)

Hola soy Augusto Rodriguez, ingeniero electrónico, estoy pensionado y siempre mi labor fue de escritorio pero ahora quiero dedicarle tiempo a la práctica y al cacharreo como se dice en Colombia. Mi interes es arreglar un tv Samsung de 32" que al regresar de vacaciones no funciono habiéndole dejado desconectado de la red eléctrica y del decodificador del servicio de cable operador. Espero a futuro poder aportar algo al foro.
Suerte a todos


----------



## jealcori (Abr 23, 2019)

Mi nombre es Jesus Alejandro Contreras soy ingeniero en electrónica y sistemas digitales me interesa mucho la tecnología y su aplicación en beneficio de la sociedad. Ademas soy músico toco la guitarra y me interesa también el tema de la aplicación de la electrónica para la música, amplificación creación de efectos de sonido e instrumentos musicales electrónicos. 

   Tengo algo de experiencia en teoría electrónica de diseño y bastante también en reparación de equipo electrónico y siempre estoy interesado en desarrollarme mas y aprender mas.


----------



## _NIP_ (Abr 24, 2019)

Hola, Soy NIP, de España, aficionado al bricolaje y a realizar proyectos domésticos, reparaciones, etc..
Llevo tiempo leyendo pero por fin me aventuro a presentarme y participar en el foro.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Steff@no81 (Abr 24, 2019)

Hola, Ssoy Esteban, de Argentina y recien me incorporo, siempre doy vueltas por la web y viendo tanta gente con conocimiento espero desburrarme un poco, actualmente estudio ingenieria en computación, pero la verdad no se me da muy bien, las simulaciones o la parte física de los circuitos. Espero poder participar y ayudar cuando se pueda.


----------



## sandomed (Abr 24, 2019)

Shalom Alejem...
Mi nombre es Santos Medina, Venezolano, actualmente de 50 años de edad... En la Foto tenia 47 años.
Lo que realmente me trajo a esta comunidad, es el deseo de superación el cual tengo mas por meta personal que como profesional.
Tantas cosas me han sucedido que me he dado a la tarea de hacer lo que debí hacer cuando era mas nuevo en este mundo.
Actualmente estoy en el segundo año de Ingeniería Informática, e investigando en la web, me tope con esta comunidad la cual me ha parecido interesante, todo lo que he aprendido hasta ahora ha sido de manera autodidacta, tal como la programación en lenguajes como Vb, PHP, HTML, SQL, entre otros.
En mis clases actuales me encuentro con retos tal como la programación PIC, en C y ASM. Motivos por los cuales estaré presente aquí, tanto para compartir lo aprendido como para recibir de todos la orientación necesaria para lograr mis actividades académicas.
OJO no me gusta que me hagan mis tareas, pero si me gusta que me ayuden.
Espero poder saber aprovechar esta buena oportunidad que me conceden en esta comunidad, y saber dar lo mejor de mi para mejorar la misma.
Shalom Beraj.


----------



## jomdba (Abr 24, 2019)

Hola buenas noches, soy Jorge Manuel Di Battista, soy profesor de tecnología y aficionado a la electrónica y programación. Encontré el foro buscando en Internet, agradezco la bienvenida. Saludos a todos.


----------



## napole (Abr 24, 2019)

Hola , soy Daniel Persico de Prov. de Bs. As. , soy laringotomizado y encontré éste Foro donde les interesa la electrónica , mi idea surgió porque uso para comunicarme  un laringófono de voz , por el cual se transmite  las vibraciones de la lengua y lo transforma en voz, es un aparato sencillo, a pila , pero al usarlo se me ocurrio que alguien puede transformarlo para tener un uso mas libre sin usar la mano y llevarlo al cuello, es cuestion de separar lo que toma la vibracion sujeto a una gargantilla al cuello  del equipo de parlante y bateria que se podria llevar en la cintura ,o sea un manos libre.


----------



## Jchao (Abr 25, 2019)

Muy buenas, me llamo Javi, estudié en su día mantenimiento electrónico y con ganas de aprender mucho más en lo que pueda daré una mano.


----------



## rustikus (Abr 25, 2019)

Hola , Soy Ramon espero aprender mucho de este foro.


----------



## ElectCristhofer (Abr 25, 2019)

Buenas tardes , me llamo Cristhofer Betancort y soy un estudiante superior de Electrónica. He descubierto este foro buscando cosillas de electrónica y no he dudado en formar parte de él. Espero aprender mucho más y aportar mi granito de arena.


----------



## CETOR2019 (Abr 25, 2019)

Buenas, mi nombre: César Toasa Romo, soy de Ecuador, Mi pasión son las Telecomunicaciones, trabajo en mantenimiento, construcción y reparación de equipos de am, fm, tv, mi instrucción educativa es superior, trabajé muchos años como docente y  directivo de una institución superior técnica pública, Buscando información sobre RDS para fm me encontré con esta página espero ser un aporte para la comunidad,


----------



## BenRoth (Abr 26, 2019)

Hola gente. Gracias por aceptarme, soy de Bs As provincia.
Aprendiz y aficionado a la electronica y sus respectivos experimentos


----------



## Lulises (Abr 26, 2019)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Ulises, soy de Neuquen Argentina, soy técnico electrónico, pertenezco al servicio de ingeniería hospitalaria de mi provincia.
Saludos a todos


----------



## daniel correa (Abr 26, 2019)

Hola gente me presento, gracias por aceptarme


----------



## Geratdo469 (Abr 26, 2019)

Hola, Mi nombre es Gerardo F.  de la ciudad de Tijuana en Mexico. Acabo de darme de alta en este foro porque quiero  introducirme en micro controladores. Trabajo en informatica y computacion pero tengo conocimientos  de electronica digital. Espero empaparme de los aportes que encuentre aqui. Saludos a Todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## EdilBR (Abr 26, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Edil, soy de Bolivia tengo 43 años trabajo con la electrónica desde hace mucho tiempo y aunque no termine la carrera siempre trato de actualizarme a pesar de que trabajo en el campo lo bueno es que tengo acceso a Internet  así que de esa forma encontré este foro.

Un gran saludo a todos!


----------



## juan1904 (Abr 27, 2019)

Un saludo a todos, me llamo Juan Luis y trabajo en mantenimiento eléctrico en una empresa del sector industrial. Me encontré con este foro y creo que es un lugar adecuado para aprender y poder aportar ayuda en aquellos temas que conozca. Gracias por la admisión.


----------



## marionubal (Abr 27, 2019)

Hola chicos, me llamo Juan Carlos, soy de Madrid y me encanta la electrónica.

Un saludo.


----------



## cocotin (Abr 27, 2019)

Hola estimados! me encanta la Electrónica, y deseo aprender de la gente que tiene más experiencia que yo. Y desde mi humilde posición tratar de aportar algo. Gracias...


----------



## Yesenia Sanchez C (Abr 28, 2019)

Buen día para todos, mi nombre es Yesenia Sánchez  soy de Colombia, ing. Biomédica y  espero poderles ayudar y resolver algunas dudas, un saludo!


----------



## Jorge veron (Abr 28, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Jorge,me gusta mucho la electronica,de echo soy técnico,pero ahora me dedico solo a reparar para mi familia y amigos.


----------



## Tlacua (Abr 28, 2019)

Hola a todos. Saludos desde México.


----------



## carlin.140104 (Abr 29, 2019)

Qué tal amigos lo que pueda ayudar todo sobre temas de copiadoras Canon, tengo 22 años en el ramo, lo que pueda ayudar con gusto.


----------



## Carlos_Zuac (Abr 29, 2019)

Hola soy Carlos, soy de Queretaro, México y me gusta la electrónica, espero pueda aprender mucho de Uds y pues si cabe la posibilidad uds de mi. Saludos.


----------



## Ferchupecoras (Abr 29, 2019)

Hola, que tal! Saludos para todos.  Mi nombre es Fernando Pécora, soy de Sarandí del yí , Uruguay, tengo 41 años, mi viejo era técnico electricista,  y siempre estuve en contacto con la electricidad y la electrónica, aunque solo esbozos , mi trabajo nada que ver con esto, pero hace un par de años me empecé a interiorizar en el tema, empecé a realizar algún amplificador sencillo a probar con algún IC, etc, a aprender de puro curioso y de autodidacta, mi viejo me comentaba algunos tips, pero el año pasado falleció, sé que estaba muy contento con mi pasatiempo, que era su trabajo, 
Bueno ,pues acá veo que hay gente , que realmente son unos capos, y que puedo aprender mucho, y por supuesto de lo poco que sé , si puedo aportar algo lo haré , saludos


----------



## LeonJ_Development (Abr 30, 2019)

Buen dia a todos mi nombre es Julio León tengo 46 años y actualmente vivo en Tijuana BC, MX, soy programador pero soy amante de la electronica aunque en este sentido soy principiante tambien soy musico y actualmente estoy trabajando en un proyecto que envuelven estas tres pasiones (Programación electronica y musica) creo que este foro me será de gran ayuda para realizar mi proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## renespet (Abr 30, 2019)

Buenas horas para todos, mi nombre es René, 27 años, de Perú, me apasiona la microelectrónica, una fascinante rama de la electrónica, y por ende, el uso de microcontroladores de diversos fabricantes para el diseño de innumerables aplicaciones, especialmente robóticas. Aunque generalmente he trabajado con los uC PIC de Microchip y el software MPLAB, y habiendo incluso estudiado Ingeniería Electrónica, sé que tengo mucho que aprender aún, por eso sé también que su ayuda me resultará bastante importante, y si en algo puedo ayudarles, poco o mucho, encantado.

Me gusta concretar cada proyecto, por más pequeñito que sea, que se me cruza por la mente, sin embargo, intento aprender aún cada día a través de este foro, y vaya que ha valido la pena.

¡Muchos éxitos para todos!


----------



## Mino2019 (Abr 30, 2019)

Un saludo a mis nuevos amigos de esta comunidad, ante todo agradecerles por la profesionalidad con que cooperan y ayudan a todos los demas miembros. Soy ingeniero en máquinas computadoras pero me he dedicado mucho tiempo a la programacion web, actualmente me he acercado a la electronica con las ingeniosas boards Raspberry Pi( 3B y 3B+) y arduino UNO R3 y MEGA. En este momento recibi un impulso de mi hijo mayor que tiene un tocadiscos Radiotecnica 301M, lo usa para amplificar su iphone S5. Encontre este sitio y vuelvo a retomar la electronica para repararle su amplificador. Pueden contar conmigo para cooperar en sus dudas al igual que yo lo haré con vosotros un abrazo.... y estamos en contacto.


----------



## Maat_ef (Abr 30, 2019)

Hola:
Mi nombre es Marco Antonio y soy Mexicano, vivo en la ciudad de Mexicali, B. C.. Soy aficionado a la electrónica con muy poco tiempo de practica, me gusto este sitio al que caí por casualidad.  Espero me acepten con el mismo gusto que escribo esto. Saludos cordiales y un caluroso abrazo.


----------



## antmenxx (May 1, 2019)

Buenos dias, soy Antmenxx, de España, tengo 30 Años y estoy aquí para aprender y ayudar todo lo que se pueda.

Un Saludo a todos


----------



## jdanylescano (May 1, 2019)

Hola y muy buenos dias, tardes o noches a todos y todas. Comunmente me llaman Dany y hace mas de 40 años que estoy en este ámbito de la electrónica; y la he visto evolucionar a veces para bien, otras para mal, pero siempre fué el ser humano quien la dirigió en uno y otro sentido.
Filosofía aparte, como trabajador de reparador en todo tipo de aparatos, también aprendí mucho y veo que necesito saber mucho mas y por eso trasteo entre páginas y foros por Internet (como éste) donde encuentro solución a mis problemas y siempre aprendo algo nuevo, aún de los recién iniciados. Por eso desde ya mi agradecimiento a los que se esfuerzan en ayudarnos y si en algo puedo colaborar, lo haré dentro de mi limitado conocimiento y experiencia. Desde Argentina, un abrazo.


----------



## Aprendiz1 (May 1, 2019)

Hola a todos,mi nombre es Juan.navegando y curiosando por la web,me encontre este foro que me parece muy interesante,en el que puedo aprender muchisimo,tratare de hacer algun proyecto del desulfatador de baterias,como mis conocimientos de electronica son muy basicos o casi nulos,creo que voy a tratar de "exprimirlos" en sus conocimientos de electronica,observo que son todos muy capaces, pacientes y con lenguaje bastante entendible para mi.Tenganme paciencia!


----------



## Daniaads12 (May 1, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Daniel, tengo 18 años y soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica, es la primera vez que me uno a un foro y me parecía muy interesante ser parte de esto, espero poder dar aportes y aprender de todos, saludos desde Colombia


----------



## Luiguis (May 2, 2019)

Hola me llamo Luis; soy un un mente inquieta y me gustaría adentrarme en éste apasionante mundo de la electrónica y en el porqué de cada componente en la secuenciación de funcionamiento de dicha placa electrónica.Así como intentar aprender a resolver las fallas de dichos componentes en las placas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Luis Espinoza (May 2, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Luis Espinoza, Soy de Guayaquil Ecuador, tengo 45 años, studie ingenieria electronica aunque no termine la carrera, pero me gusta la electronica y leo y aprendo lo que mas puedo acerca de la materia, nuevas tecnologías , etc, vine aqui porque tien una muy amplia informacion asi como circuitos interesantes


----------



## Fepelixpi (May 3, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo por aquí y me presentó a todos, espero aprender mucho con todos ustedes


----------



## jiasg (May 3, 2019)

Buenos días otro mas para lo que haga falta .
Un saludo


----------



## cuervo67 (May 3, 2019)

Hola a todos, me llamo Carlos, soy de Argentina, tengo 51 años y me encanta la electrónica, escribo aqui porque no se cómo ingresar para presentarme, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## gusty43 (May 3, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Gustavo , soy de la provincia de Santa Fé , soy aficionado a la electrónica y es bueno ser integrante de este foro , para  seguir aprendiendo y colaborar también en lo que uno sabe... saludos a todos!!!!!


----------



## Roberto Barreto (May 3, 2019)

Gracias por recibirme en el foro. Espero encontrar ayuda y también ayudar cuando pueda. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Pedro Nel Murcia Parra (May 3, 2019)

Soy veterano en el uso de la tecnología electrónica, desde que terminé mi escuela primaria en Colombia; por allá por 1969.
Como dato curioso; soy miembro de una familia numerosa de la que yo, era su hijo mayor y me revelé a continuar bajo la tutela paterna decidiendo desde entonces; hacer un Curso de Electrónica en la "NATIONAL SCHOOLS" muy famosa por entonces en Latinoamérica. Y desde entonces, he seguido estudiando e intentando mantenerme activo y actualizado. Hoy he aprendido que nadie sabe más que "TODOS JUNTOS".
Por esa razón, me uno a grupos donde pueda compartir conocimientos y experiencias para hacer de nuestra profesión un APOSTOLADO.
Espero poder aprender cada dia nuevas cosas y si alguien necesita ayuda y está entre mis posibilidades y conocimientos; con gusto  haré lo mas posible. Gracias por admitirme.


----------



## Fdophta (May 4, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Fernando. He estado involucrado en el mundo de la electrónica, pero al igual que el inglés no le he dedicado la energía y el tiempo necesarios para dominar  con fluidez los temas relacionados. 
Espero me puedan ayudar en mis futuros proyectos y con mis pocos   conocimientos, llegar a serles de alguna ayuda.


----------



## kache (May 4, 2019)

Hola,yo soy Cesar de la provincia de Bs.As. hago de todo un poco en referencia a lo electrico
\ electronica automatismos, etc.
he estudiado automatizacion ,  robotica, telecomunicaciones . hoy en dia trabajo en electricidad y electronica industrial, Me gusta este foro, que descubri un poco de casualidad, me parece piola y me registre!!!, perdon por la ausencia de las tildes este teclado es el americano y no la trae


----------



## walos78 (May 4, 2019)

Mi nombre es Walfredo, soy un novato que aprendido la electronica de manera independiente, pero muy apasionado por ella.

por eso me uno a este grandioso foro para seguir emprendiendo y aprendiendo de este maravilloso oficio.


----------



## conectadel (May 4, 2019)

Me presentare a todos UDS me llamo jorge vidal estudie en escuela radio Maymo y de muy jovencito me empezó a gustar el mundo de la radio, mi numero de estudiante aun lo recuerdo con mucha ilusión ,308796 de dicha escuela, saqué sobresaliente...y siempre que podía buscaba receptores de radio y los reparaba, unos si...y otros no....teórico suelo ser mucho...hoy en dia me flaquea algo la memoria....
pero en la práctica siempre he sido muy patoso jejeje...espero no aburrirles. Además me gustan mucho los temas de matámaticas....pero siempre he buscado respuestas por mi mismo...no estando conforme...con los caminos que otros dan por imposible... asi que por mi cuenta PI...es una estafa actual...pues si tomamos 0.005555555555555555 y lo multiplicamos por 360 tenemos de forma exacta el numero ENTERO 2...dicho esto hice lo mas parecido a una bascula.

Pero en mi caso tuve que calcularla a partir de cero. el numero hallado por mi consiste si tomo el diametro igual a 1...entonces lo que hago es tomar y poner en un lado el numero que sigue. 1+0.466942206924259 y en el otro lado horizontal el mismo que le sume al numero uno...sin el uno denominador = 0.466942206924259 denominador de una simple division. divido numerador y denominador y sin mas calculo tengo el numero pi resuelto lado y lado hay la misma cantidad de digitos y ademas podeis sorprenderos iguales. Yo prefiero comentar aqui que éste patron...1.466942206924259...me lo he currado solito...sin que nadie me haya ayudado... si multiplicamos  1.466942206924259 por cualquier número entero no muy alto pero mayor incluso de 1000 entonces pi queda personalizado...todo lo que pongáis en un lado tambien como si de un espejo se tratase... quedara la fracción reflejada como en un espejo. sin mas por falta de espacio...

Queria dear respuesta al que preguntaba porque hay que utilizar auriculares de alta impedancia.
la respuesta es obvia...los auriculares de baja impedancia consumen mucha energia...y no tienen fuerza
para mover la membrana de un altavoz ...la impedancia cuanto mas alta...menos caida de tension provoca.
ademas los auriculares de alta impedancia son mucho mas sensibles y por muy pocos milivoltios que entregue
una señal modulada... es capaz de mover la membrana...y esta se convierte en sonido audible.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2019)

Bienvenido *conectadel * , ésta es la presentación , eso deberías contestarlo en el post en el cual lo leiste .  Aqui queda muy fuera de sitio. Gracias.


----------



## CharlySBn (May 4, 2019)

Hola a todos!
Soy un estudiante de Ingeniería en Instrumentación Electrónica y espero nutrirme de conocimientos por cualquier medio. Me apasiona.
A pesar de no ser un gran conocedor, siempre pondré mi esfuerzo para mejorar y si se puede, ayudar.
Saludos  amigos.


----------



## Bass16 (May 5, 2019)

Hola a todos.
Me llamo Pablo y llevo ya muchos años entusiasmado en la electrónica en general.
Me encantará participar en este foro y sobre todo aprender ya que aunque tengo conocimientos, mi trabajo no ha sido ejercido en éste campo de la electrónica. 
Aun así mi ilusión siempre estuvo ligado a ella y procuraré aportar en lo que pueda.
Un saludo a todos los "compis" de este gran foro.


----------



## nestor 2015 (May 5, 2019)

Buen dia, mi nombre es Nestor lara, me interesa el conocer mas del tema electronica, ya que el diario vivir esta cada vez mas relacionado con esta linea. Tengo ciertos conocimientos que afianzar en esta materia, para poder defenderme un poco mejor en mi rubro, que es la reparacion de electrodomesticos, el poco  o mucho aporte de intercambio seguro sumara experiencia, desde ya muy agradecido a este foro, y quienes lo han hecho posible, gran saludo!


----------



## Lucianof83 (May 5, 2019)

Estimados foreros:

Me presento. Mi nombre es Luciano, soy de Rosario y un aficionado a la electrónica. Estudié una carrera sobre sistemas electrónicos y en varias ocasiones he leido algunos posteos muy interesantes con gente muy talentosa y con la generosidad de compartir sus conocimientos; a llegado la hora de registrarme. Agradecido por tener la posibilidad de formar parte de este grandioso Foro.


----------



## GHMBARI (May 5, 2019)

Me presento, mi nombre es Gustavo clase 60 y he vivido relacionado con la electonica siempre supervisor en una central hidroelctrica, ahora trabajando con energias alternativas.


----------



## blpatric (May 5, 2019)

Ante todo mis saludos y respeto a esta comunidad, de la cual paso a formar parte desde hoy!

Mi Nombre es Black Patric y actualmente vivo en Venezuela, específicamente en Caracas. Soy Ingeniero en electrónica, Graduado en 1995, aunque realizaba algunos proyectos sencillos desde aproximadamente los 10 años de edad, inspirado y con ayuda de mi padre, quien también tiene estudios en la carrera. Durante mi vida laboral me he pasado por la mayoría de las áreas de la electrónica, siendo mi fuerte la reparación de equipos de computación, redes, sistema y sonido.

Llegue al foro a través del buscador de google. Veo que esta es una gran comunidad que generosamente comparte y ayuda sin pedir nada a cambio, lo que me convenció de registrarme y ayudar en lo que pueda, siempre he dicho que en la unión esta la fuerza...

Quedo a la orden para lo que les pueda ayudar y de antemano agradezco al admin y a la comunidad en general por darme la oportunidad de formar parte de esta y nutrirme de su experiencia,

Saludos Cordiales!!!


----------



## jlp66 (May 5, 2019)

Hola soy José Luis, aficionado a la electrónica, en proceso de reparación de un amplificador  Denon 425 R, un saludo!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## tytypao (May 5, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Mauro rojas, soy aficionado de la electrónica, trabajo en las reparaciones de equipos de electromedicina como rx, máquinas de anestesiar, monitores multiparámetros, incubadoras entre otros... me parece fascinate éste foro, he leido muchos temas no muy relacionados a lo que hago pero hay que experimentar otros temas, estoy interesado en hacer un probador de bobinas de choque , inductors, flyback. Saludos


----------



## Jose Alva (May 6, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Jose Alvarez, estudiante de Preparatoria de 17 años de México

Actualmente llevo un curso de informática en mi plantel educativo

Soy muy apasionado en cuanto a computación y electrónica y deseo poder estudiar la carrera de mecatronica

He registrado mi cuenta en este foro para aumentar mi conocimiento sobre computadoras, espero contar con la ayuda de expertos en este foro, aunque también podrían ayudarme estudiantes o maestros

Un placer estar aquí


----------



## bicho029 (May 6, 2019)

Buenas Tardes mi  nombre es Daniel Berlincourt de la ciudad de Esperanza Santa fe Argentina me dedico a la electronica automotor y soy un gran aficionado a la Electronica  dede ya le deseo un buenas tardes


----------



## johnynova (May 7, 2019)

Saludos a todos soy un ruco de 54 años y quiero aprender electrònica como hobby soy de Salamanca Gto. Mexico


----------



## Joluma (May 7, 2019)

Buenas tengan todos, soy José Martinez , aficionado a la electrónica, soy técnico en electricidad, vivo en Colombia, costa Atlántica.


----------



## aestradaj (May 7, 2019)

Hola me llamo Agustín, me encanta indagar e improvisar procesos e instrumentos electronicos. Me gustaria saber un poco mas a cerca de las plantas de soldar. Gracias


----------



## NICOBENI95sgx (May 7, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Esteban tengo 24 años y soy técnico electrónico especializado en el campo del audio pero también hago inyección mecánica electrónica general electricidad y tengo conocimiento variado en lo que respecta a ñq electrónica empeze a los 12 siempre autodidacta hasta la fecha un honor formar parte de un grupo como el de ustedes.


----------



## pigue1998 (May 7, 2019)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


 asi es


----------



## Tyto70 (May 8, 2019)

Hola a todosss. Mi nombre es Osvaldo H. González (víctima de los que dicen: "es un cablecito que se debe haber soltado".
ex: STA (Por viejo y renegaouuu con el sistema, léase todos los gobiernos que me tocaron sufrir)
*Radio Victoria Fueguina*: (CONSTEL – HITACHI – HITPLUS – RCA – SAKURA – TCL –  KELVINATOR)
*Newsan*:   JVC - _NOBLEX - PIONEER – PHILCO_ - SANYO - SANSEI - PHILCO - PHILIPS - LG - SAMSUNG - _ADMIRAL – AIWA – AIAWACOM – ATMA – AUDIOLOGIC – BGH – CONSTEL – COVENTRY – DIPLOMATIC – EUROTECH – FISHER – KEN BROWN – LG – MAGNAVOX – NISATO – PANORAMIC – SANSEI – STANDAR ELECTRIC – STELL HOME – SUZUKI – TAKUMA – TALENT –TELEFUNKEN – THERBUSS – TONOMAC – TOPCOM – TOPHOUSE – TYRRELL – ZENITH_

_Enorme abrazo a todos los colegas. _

_*Debe poderse dejar suceder psíquicamente*_... esto es lo que no ocurre con “el asfaltado”, su ser fue cubierto con gruesas “capas de sabiduría”. … ¿Por quién, o qué?
_La confianza mata al hombre, _dicen_... la desconfianza_, digo... _puede tornarlo imbécil. Encontrar el justo equilibrio sería un camino a la sabiduría





_


----------



## Dayan Rey (May 8, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi  nombre es  Dayan Hernandez.


----------



## estephany (May 8, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Estephany Paniagua y soy estudiante de electrónica


----------



## abraham_vegas (May 8, 2019)

Hola Dios les bendiga a todos, soy de Caracas Venezuela y la situación económica aqui no está muy bien, pero de eso no quiero hablar.


----------



## gordo_2019 (May 8, 2019)

Hola soy Jose Perez y me encanta la electrónica, espero aprender mucho en éste foro y también me gustaría intercambiar información con otros usuarios......


----------



## Walas007 (May 9, 2019)

Con gusto volcaré toda mi experiencia en Electrónica, gracias.


----------



## Laureh95 (May 9, 2019)

Hola soy Laureano Ateca y estoy muy interesado en la electronica, espero aprender mucho con ustedes y si es posible aportar alguna ayuda


----------



## ALDOCOM (May 9, 2019)

hola , soy Eduardo de Pergamino, tengo 44 y soy reparador, buscando un tema llegué a éste Foro.


----------



## giosoftware (May 9, 2019)

Hola a todos.
Encantado de compartir este espacio con todos

Un saludo!


----------



## davisonico (May 9, 2019)

Que tal a todos, soy David de Barcelona, un saludo!


----------



## candido2160 (May 9, 2019)

Me he inscrito en ésta página para buscar ayuda a problemas electrónicos, tengo 60 años, y tengo 36 años de experiencia en electricidad industrial, gracias por recibirme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## thegenio (May 9, 2019)

Hola amigos mi nombre es Alexis tengo 50 años 30 de ellos arreglando televisores vivoen Cuba Soy Tc.medio en Maquinas Computadora pero siepre lo que he hecho es areglar tv Mis Saludos Un Cubano Mas Alexis


----------



## recp21 (May 10, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Reinaldo Cedeño tengo 22 años, dentro de poquito tendre 23 estudio ing. electronica en Venezuela y es una carrera poco seguida en mi pais, sin embargo estamos aqui creciendo para mejorar la calidad de vida de muchas personas principalmente sin hacer daño al medio ambiente


----------



## yuraba (May 10, 2019)

Buenas tardes,

Mi nombre es Manuel, vivo en Andalucia y tengo 32 años, soy técnico de laboratorio y a raiz de ésto me ha entrado el gusanillo de la electrónica.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## meaburri (May 10, 2019)

Hola amigos , un saludo cordial a todos uds. desde Arica, Chile mi nombre es Gilbert y estoy aquí para aprender sobre éste apasionante mundo de la electrónica , no se mucho pero tengo gran capacidad de aprender , saludos. desde Arica.


----------



## electroaficion (May 11, 2019)

Un saludo a toda la gente de este foro, soy tecnico electronico teniendo la suerte de poder trabajar en este mundo de la electronica en el campo de las transmisiones, me encanta cacharrear pero lamentablemente debido al poco tiempo del que dispongo muchas veces resulta dificil.

Encuentro este foro muy completo y de muy buen nivel, y me alegra estar dentro de el y aunque llevo bastante tiempo apuntado, no he tenido la ocasion de participar activamente, asi que espero hacerlo a partir de ahora.

La verdad es que en este mundillo de la electronica me gusta reparacion, diseño, electronica analogica, digital, microcontroladores  etc... y aunque este campo varia vertiginosamente, y en muchos casos ya no merezca la pena  realizar ningun diseño, pcb etc.. por que los chinos ya los tienen a 2 pesetas, admiro y me da mucha alegria el ver que todavia hay mucha gente que le guste cacharrear, que se haga sus propios diseños y trabaje en mejorar las cosas.

Bueno abrazo a todos.


----------



## .:PPT:. (May 11, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Pedro pablo tellez, soy estudiante de electrónica y quiero aprender mas y hacer proyectos y mejoras para los q ya he echo


----------



## oslec143 (May 11, 2019)

Greetings, Thank you admin for having this forum, my name is Celso R. Granada Jr. I am an electronic hobbyist, and i want to know more..


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (May 11, 2019)

Buenas tardes mi nombre es Gabriel de Buenos Aires, Argentina me gusta mucho la electronica desde chico, espero poder colaborar en este sitio, saludos a todos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 11, 2019)

Hi, *oslec143 *welcome to the forum.
This forum is preferable Spanish speaking, please use the translator.
You can leave the original text for better understanding.

Saludos.


----------



## Jnader (May 12, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es José Alfonso Nader y soy un curioso de la electrónica Agradezco mucho que me permitan aprender a través de este foro gracias


----------



## ernestto (May 12, 2019)

Hola, soy webmaster, electrónico e informático. Estoy interesado en intercambiar conocimientos con los miembros de la comunidad.


----------



## Indiana (May 12, 2019)

Muy buenas amigos, gracias por aceptar mi solicitud y espero poder aprender de grandes maestros que he leído en este foro en temas de electrónica. Un saludo.


----------



## milenko (May 12, 2019)

Saludos a la comunidad, a mi me incribieron como Milenko en el registro civil, soy Electrónico, y ademas, tengo conocimientos en electricidad e instrumentacion industrial. Espero tener tiempo para aprender de vosotros y compartir mis pocos conocimientos. Les deseo perseverancia y paciencia a los iniciados en el viaje de la electrónica.

ojala me den un like los que lean esta presentación y guarden placas malas con componentes electrónicos.


----------



## jiripofo (May 12, 2019)

Hola a todos ! ¡Estoy feliz de participar en foros de electrónica! ¡Espero aprender mucho aquí! ¡Gracias!


----------



## eriel dj (May 12, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Eriel y soy dj en un centro nocturno, tengo 34 años y me registré porque me gusta la electronica.


----------



## Prissmetal (May 12, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Diego y tengo interés por los amplificadores de audio.


----------



## wlmraziel (May 12, 2019)

Hola saludos desde Chile, espero aprender.


----------



## juan ruben (May 13, 2019)

Hola amigos , soy Juan de Salta la linda Argentina , algo nuevo en el foro , la verdad no soy de estar en foros , así que disculpen mi inexperiencia en el manejo de esta comunicación , bueno soy técnico en electrónica y ademas leo mucho ( autodidacto) , me dedico al area tv leds , lcd convencionales , etc , pero estoy ingresando al area industrial , ( ayudando a mi hermano que entiende el area de electricidad , gas , aire , en realidad montajes de areas de producción en fábricas . Equipos y todo lo concerniente a la fabricación de baterías , bueno ahora estoy retomando temas de esta área en la teoria etc , les cuento que me fascina mi trabajo jeje , bueno espero engancharme en el foro , ver como funciona y ver como cooperar , mis saludos a todos y muchas bendiciones.


----------



## Memphisreins (May 13, 2019)

Hola buen día mi nombre es Daniel y es un placer estar en este foro me gusta la electrónica soy informático y tengo algo de Experiencia en el ramo aquí andamos para compartir experiencias


----------



## franko979 (May 13, 2019)

Hola amigos , saludos desde México, pues estoy aquí para resolver dudas,  aprender, y claro que aportar lo que sea posible, saludos


----------



## FABIANH79 (May 13, 2019)

Buenas noches, Soy Fabián, Ingeniero Electrónico de profesión, pero con experiencia en Ingeniería de Mantenimiento (cosas de la vida). Estoy un poco peleado con mi carrera y con ánimo de retomarla. Actualmente, soy inversionista. Muy enfocado en comercio de criptomonedas. Espero enamorarme nuevamente con mi carrera y encontrar el interés que he perdido.


----------



## JULIO BERMUDEZ (May 13, 2019)

Saludos a todos. Mi nombre es Julio César y resido en Venezuela. Me gusta la electrónica, pero apenas estoy dando los primeros pininos. Estoy reparando mi decodificador de DIRECTV LHR22 HA y observé que el condensador electrolítico o filtro  CP209 (10v 2200mF) de la tarjeta fuente de poder está ABOMBADO, que merita su reemplazo. Asimismo, aquí es donde quisiera la ayuda, en las pistas de la tarjeta pude observar el diodo DP206 CHAMUSCADO, por lo que requiero saber sus caracteristas a fin de reemplazarlo.

Agradeciendo cualquier información al respecto de los amigos forista que les emociona la electrónica.

Atentamente,

Julio César Bermúdez


----------



## segof (May 14, 2019)

Hola soy Sergio,  y soy un entusiasta reparador de mis propios electrodomésticos, soy de Corrientes


----------



## Pablo Leon (May 14, 2019)

Buenas tardes a todos,soy Pablo,la electrónica es mi profesión y mi hobby,especialmente el audio. Todo se lo debo a la revista Lupin,alla por 1974..la prehistoria! Bueno ,espero poder aportar mi granito de arena.Saludos !!


----------



## danifs5 (May 14, 2019)

Hola me llamo Daniel, estudié un módulo de electrónica y estoy trabajando como tal, un placer.


----------



## lukaz33 (May 14, 2019)

Hola soy Lucas, vine siguiendo un link, pero soy apasionado por la electrónica aunque no me dedico siempre estoy rompiendo algo jajajaj,  gracias por compartir proyectos


----------



## Emarlo (May 15, 2019)

Hola mi  nombre es Edu me he registrado porque me gusta la electrónica pero no se aplicarla mi intención es preguntar a los que saben ya que mis conocimientos son escasos.. Gracias


----------



## rolovh (May 15, 2019)

Hola a todos ,me gusta hurgar y aprender ,no se casi nada de electrónica ,pero bastante de electricidad ,así que una cosa va llevando a la otra , y la vida es una escuela ,nunca se termina de aprender .saludos


----------



## 151280 (May 15, 2019)

Hola a todos soy Técnico en tv y sonido y que quereis que os diga mas... si necesitais de mi ayuda aqui me teneis... si tengo solución os la doy y si no esperaré alguna solución y asi aprender mas... Un saludo muy cordial a mis futuros colegas desde fuerteventura (islas canarias).


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## ENRIQUE ELECTRON 1 (May 15, 2019)

Mi nombre es Enrique Vázquez, estudié ELECTRONICA INDUSTRIAL hace ya varios años, pero sigo usándola para mi trabajo tanto en la industria como para reparación de maquinaría diesel, pero la electronica esta en constante actualización y desconozco muchos temas, por eso me integro a este grupo, gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## lenovovargas (May 16, 2019)

Hola, me alegro de estar aqui.

Hello, I'm glad to be here.


----------



## MDA2060 (May 16, 2019)

Buenos días, me llamo Mauricio Antongiovanni, soy técnico en electrónica y trabajo sobre amplificadores valvulares, tanto construcción, modificaciones o restauraciones, tengo 58 años y desde muy joven empecé con las maravillas de metal y vidrio. Un gusto.
Mi página de Facebook es Antongiovanni Amplificadores.


----------



## soyveosqui (May 16, 2019)

Hola a todos!!!!......
Acabo de registrarme en el foro.
Espero aprender mucho de vosotros.
un saludo.


----------



## nandito222 (May 16, 2019)

Hola  a todos !
Soy Fernando Valdez, me encanta aprender y estar haciendo cosas interesantes, por éste motivo me he registrado en éste canal, esperando encontrar toda la ayuda incondicional de todos y a la vez ayudar a aquellos que precisen del conocimiento que pretendo ofrecer, Gracias !


----------



## Angel1ac (May 16, 2019)

Hola buen dia a todos
Soy Angel y me gusta la electronica pero no se mucho, llegue a este foro porque tengo unas dudas que espero me puedan ayudar Saludos.


----------



## Solracflo (May 16, 2019)

Saludos, mi nombre es Carlos Flores, tengo 56 años me apasiona la Electrónica de siempre. No deje sin realizar ningún proyecto de la revista Lupin y otras en adelante.
Hoy trabajo en un Canal de televisión, en el que me desempeño como técnico desde hace 36 años. 
Me gusta mucho la cordialidad de este grupo.
Un gran saludo a todos.


----------



## josegaor (May 17, 2019)

Buenos dias soy ya sesenton pero quiero tener la cabeza ocupada gracias por recibirme y espero aprender algo y todo de usteds.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## MarcosMartin (May 17, 2019)

Buenos dias soy Martín, un gusto compartir éste sitio.


----------



## Leonel Cajina (May 17, 2019)

Hola a todos estoy muy agradecido de poder entrar a este foro de servicios ya que a todos nos sirve en cualquier momento, mi nombre es Leonel soy de Nicaragua actualmente estudió ing electronica saludes a todos...


----------



## pecch (May 18, 2019)

Hola gente, soy un apasionado de la electrónica. Principiante integrando un foro.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## FerreXevi (May 18, 2019)

Buenas, he llegado hasta éste foro gracias a san Google, con la intención de poder aportar y recibir información y asimismo aprender y dar una segunda oportunidad a aparatos estropeados debido a la "obsolescencia programada". Soy de una población llamada Vic (Barcelona) y soy o me considero un apasionado del mundo informático, tengo 34 años y actualmente estoy trabajando en un taller de herrero, espero en un futuro poderme dedicar a la micro-soldadura/servicio técnico.

Saludos


----------



## DKarlos (May 18, 2019)

Hola muy buenas espero que al recibo de este sms estén bien .... Soy ¨Dionny Carlos Ricardo Macaya¨ tengo 30 años, cristiano evangelista soy, de Cuba soy, la electronica me encanta pero no la pude estudiar en modo escuela, pero la deje como entretenimiento,paso las horas que tengo libre tratando de reparar algo o de aprender algo de ella y creo que esta pagina sera ideal para eso.... espero que me ayuden y me soporten cuando pregunte mucho o moleste mucho. Saludos y un abrazo a todos


----------



## curumechaca (May 19, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Carlos Suárez, y soy de Santa Cruz de la Sierra.
Me encanta el hobby del acuarismo plantado... y para que un acuario luzca genial,  es necesario construir y/o comprar una pantalla con lo mejor de la iluminación actual  (luces leds de potencia) y que mejor que hacerla uno mismo. Pero para ejecutar el proyecto de una pantalla de leds de potencia se hace necesario el conocimiento de electrónica... y que mejor que un foro para aprender... donde seguramente encontrare personas profesionales y experto en la materia que me ayudaran a acrecentar mis limitados conocimientos en la materia.

Saludos a todos

Carlos


----------



## woofer (May 19, 2019)

Hola, soy Hector D. de Puerto Madryn, Chubut...
Audifilo hace muuuchos años y electrónico de conocimiento medio, mi hobby y desvelo es el audio hifi, fanatico de leea desde siempre
Un saludo para todos los compañeros del foro


----------



## Lu3EGT (May 19, 2019)

Hola electrónicos  !!!  Me llamo Victor. Les escribo desde Boulogne, Buenos Aires. Es grato para mi pertenecer a este mundillo electrónico. En estos cibertiempos que acontecen. Soy grande ya por lo poco que vi aqui, pero espero esto no sea un escollo. Mi padre técnico en telecomunicaciones fallecido hace mucho ya me inyectó esta pasión pero estuve muy alejado y aqui he vuelto. El era de las válvulas y los 1eros de germanio...los AD tambien. Yo ya de los 1eros integrados y los 2N3055. Bueno ya hice historia, no quiero abirrirlos
 Un saludo grande y gracias.


----------



## visancor74 (May 19, 2019)

Hola me llamo Virley, vivo en Colombia, me gusta mucho el tema sobre electrónica y poder aprender a crear circuitos utiles para uso personal.


----------



## rolandodavid (May 19, 2019)

Hola soy nuevo, me interesa todo lo relacionado con el foro, soy  Rolo de Argentina.


----------



## thestyleflows (May 19, 2019)

Que hay amigos me gusta la electrónica automotriz pero no cuento con mucha información, quisiera que me ayudaran para crecer,
mi nombre es Cristian Plascencia.


----------



## nhacxo (May 20, 2019)

Que tal!!

Soy Ignacio Mendoza, de Apatzingan  Michoacán, México. 31 años. Aficionado a la electrónica, Técnico en Informática. Primera reparación: un ventilador en el taller de mi padre a los 6 años de edad aprox.

Desde hace años conozco este sitio. El mejor de audio que conozco. Mi primer proyecto fue un programador de memorias  eeprom. Luego el STK4048.(hace más de 10 años) hasta la fecha lo tienen funcionando. Aunque ya no se consiguen circuitos  de calidad. Reciéntemente el IRFP250N.

Aveces no hay personas que tengan conocimientos de audio lo suficientes. Pero aquí creo que están los mejores. Saludos y gracias  por compartir sus conocimientos.


----------



## kernelbit (May 20, 2019)

Hola, soy Carlos, desde Valencia(España), siempre me gustó la electrónica, estudié 3 años de la antigua FP española...pero no terminé los 5 años(siempre me arrepentiré... ), así que soy Aux.Técnico Electrónico. Nunca he trabajado en mi campo, así que tengo los conocimientos un poco oxidados...heheh
Espero poder aprender de los que mas saben, y compartir lo que pueda... SALUDOS!!


----------



## Luis Gonzalez uribe (May 20, 2019)

Hola hola  colegas. Mucho gusto mi nombre. Luis Gonzalez. De Colombia.
Soy aficiinado de la electronica, principalmente de los amplificadores.


----------



## Elmigue (May 20, 2019)

Hola a todos y gracias por aceptarme.
Soy Electrómecanico con orientación en electrónica. Desde siempre por un lado con la electrómecanica y paralelamente taller de electrónica. Pero por esas cosas de la vida, luego la salud, me alejé de estas profesiones por un poco más de 12 años. Hoy desocupado y casi por jubilarme e vuelto al ruedo y a modo de hobby reaparación de equipos de audio y con una materia pendiente de aprender la reparación de parlantes. En sú momento y alla por los años 75, e tenido a un maestro de esto último pero no alcanzó a transmitirme todo su saber así que estoy en busqueda de un maestro que quiera enseñarme. Gracias nuevamente por leerme, mis saludos.


----------



## frincho (May 21, 2019)

Mi nombre es Efrain Villazón, colombiano,  fanático a la electrónica y he estado trabajando en la reparación de Electrinica 32 años. Encantado de estar en esta comunidad en la he aprendido mucho de cada uno de los colegas, y espero colaborar en lo que más pueda.


----------



## sebasl78 (May 21, 2019)

Hola comunidad, un lujo pertenecer a éste foro, les cuento que soy de Argentina , una ciudad llamada San Luis , me dedico a la electrónica automotriz y en lo que les sirvan mis humildes conocimientos me pongo a su entera disposición, gracias por aceptarme !


----------



## calisaya (May 21, 2019)

Buenas, me llamo Andrés Calisaya , soy dueño de dos radios y soy de Salta la linda.


----------



## artenerd (May 21, 2019)

Hola, Me llamo Horacio y soy de Argentina, los sigo ocasionalmente hace años, tenía otra cuenta de usuario que se me perdió.  Me dedico a la reparacion,  aficionado al audio antiguo y moderno, microcontroladores e internet.


----------



## Taddeo (May 21, 2019)

Hola a todos, me gusta mucho la robótica, por lo que espero compartir mis conocimientos e inquietudes con ustedes, y seguir aprendiendo, para seguir creando


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Segogi (May 22, 2019)

Buenas tardes, soy Sergio y doy las gracias por aceptarme en el foro. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## ancopa (May 22, 2019)

Hola a todos, espero me gusta la electrónica y siempre dispuesto a aprender algo nuevo, gracia por aceptarme en este grupo.


----------



## Marcelo Ale (May 22, 2019)

¡Hola a todos!

Soy Marcelo de La Plata.

Tengo un tocadiscos Winco, que le regalaron a mamá en los '60, y quiero arreglarlo. De chico escuchaba los musicuentos, y el de la Pantera rosa.

Por ello busco foros, y técnicos, que me acompañen en esta tarea.

También, si puedo contribuir en algo en otros temas, lo haré con gusto.

Saludos, Marcelo.


----------



## ELCULIAUSINNOMBRE (May 22, 2019)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y me gusta mucho la electronica espero poder trabajar con todos vosotros


----------



## electronica nl (May 23, 2019)

Ok, que bien está el foro, he mirado muy buena información y es muy útil.
Mi nombre es Ismael, tengo 45 años soy  mexicano de Mexicali frontera con USA  me dedico a la electrónica especialmente en audio cómo mezcladoras, controladores, bobinas de bosnias, en fin lo que sea de equipo de dj, además de servicio , mantenimiento e iluminación robotica secuencial . Me inicié en éste ramo debido a que soy dueño de un equipo de sonido desde mas de 25 años aunque trabajo en otras cosa, ésto es interesante, espero ayudar en lo que pueda y gracias por compartir.


----------



## Elmigue (May 23, 2019)

Marcelo Ale dijo:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Soy Marcelo de La Plata.
> 
> ...


Hola Marcelo, en sú epoca trabaje muchisismo con estos wincos y aun en día suelo restaurar alguno que otro. Conta con mis ayuda en las medidas de las posibilidades, obvio. Saludos!!


----------



## cirex (May 23, 2019)

¡Hola!. 

Soy Ciro, un gusto poder estar en este foro. Tengo 17 años y estoy recién iniciando en este basto mundo de la electrónica. Mi pasión es el software, de hecho soy programador no profesional desde los 10 en desarrollo de apps móviles, de escritorio y web. Soy de Argentina, y siempre me encontré interesado en saber cómo funcionan las cosas, por qué lo hacen y demás. 
Varias veces me agarraron ganas de empezar con este mundo, pero siempre las miré y pasé de largo por diferentes motivos. Hoy, que pude comprar mi primer soldador tipo lápiz y un rollo de estaño y creo que es el día en el que por fin voy a empezar (vaya a saber lo que el futuro tenga planeado).


Leí los primeros saludos y presentaciones del foro y me re sorprendí con la larga trayectoria que tiene este foro, ¡qué genial!. 

Saludos.


----------



## Tucol (May 23, 2019)

Hola,mi nombre es Elias Torres, tengo 32 años,.soy un aficionado de la electrónica, el típico de la familia que cuando algo falla o no anda ahy va Elias. la verdad no estudié pero siempre me llamaba la atención descubrir cómo funcionaban las cosas. así que lo hago por gusto. No tengo demasiado conocimiento pero aprendo rápido leyendo y probándome, creo mucho en que aprenderé mucho mas de ustedes
, lo malo mio es que no se explicar, pero intentaré ayudar lo que esté a mi alcance.


----------



## federoco (May 24, 2019)

Hola. Estoy empezando a reparar teléfonos, tv, lo que sea. No sé de electrónica, aprendí a soldar hace poco, pero en fin, mirando y leyendo se apaña bien. Un saludo a todos!.

f,.


----------



## Carioquenho (May 24, 2019)

Hola, soy Carioquenho, me dedico a electrónica desde hace mas de 50 años. Ya tuve cuenta en éste foro durante mas de diez años pero la cuenta se cayó. En lo que pueda doy una mano. Saludos a toda la comunidad.


----------



## Sutilesmanos (May 24, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Marco Maradiaga. tengo 38 años soy empirico en la electronica aunque a los doce años de edad estudie electrónica con unos japoneses que por medio de una beca me dieron año y medio de clases practicamente lo básico ya que no termine los dos años por lo cual no obtube ningun comprovante de mis estudios, y desde entonces sigo aprendiendo por medio de experiensas propias y ajenas, y asta hoy me he podido suscribir a un foro, espero ser de ayuda para otros y compartir experiencias.


----------



## Ferenc (May 24, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Ferenc, soy aficionado a la robotica, mecatronica y afines, espero compartir, aprender y pasarla bien en este foro nuevo para mi.
Saludos.


----------



## pipol (May 24, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Luis Marquez, me encanta la electrónica y electricidad, realmente la quiero estudiar y ser un profesional.


----------



## Milor13 (May 25, 2019)

Hola saludos soy Hermilo . Los saludo desde Chiapas me gusta mucho éste foro. Que bueno que ya estoy en él, espero ser útil


----------



## T1nch0 (May 25, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy Martín de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Tengo 43 años y estoy interesado en electrónica, robótica, Arduino, IoT y energías renovables. Espero poder aportar y también aprender. Saludos!


----------



## pupysa (May 25, 2019)

Un saludo a todos desde Miami, la ciudad dondo vivo desde hace mucho tiempo
Mi nombre es Nelson Santana y soy ingeniero en control automático interesado en temas de programación y aplicaciones de microcontroladores en lenguaje C


----------



## ara loboyo (May 25, 2019)

Buenas tardes me es agrado pertenecer al grupo se que es un buen grupo y muchas gracias por toda la información que aportan todos


----------



## jmarena (May 25, 2019)

Buenas noches a todos.
Me acabo de registrar aquí después de encontrar el sitio buscando información.
Soy Juan, de Navarra (España) y en su día estudie electrónica y nunca me he apartado mucho de esa actividad.
Actualmente me dedico al mnto. Y principalmente a la programación de plc´s omron.
Siempre he tenido como hobby los circuitos electrónicos (analógicos), la radio afición y el aeromodelismo.
Espero haber encontrado un grupo ameno en el que disfrutar con gente con un perfil similar.
Seguro que tenemos eminencias en el foro y gente que con mínimos conocimientos disfruten enfrentándose a sus dudas.
Un saludo a todos.
Juan


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## inigoatm (May 26, 2019)

Hola
Me llamo Iñigo. Actualmente estudio ingenieria de telecomunicaciones. Me gusta mucho Arduino y todo lo que tenga que ver con audio (me encanta la guitarra y ya he diseñado algún que otro pedal de efectos). Estoy seguro de que aprenderé mucho en este foro, y espero ayudar en todo lo posible.
Un saludo.


----------



## yerkil (May 26, 2019)

Hola compañeros!!

Soy Leandro de Murcia. No tengo mucha idea de electrónica pero me lio a hacer cosas muy rápido y siempre acabo montando un taco, así que estoy aquí sobre todo para pedir ayuda, aunque si puedo ayudar a alguien evidentemente lo haré.

Un saludo!!


----------



## lazma (May 26, 2019)

Hola compañeros, me llamo Lazaro y soy aficionado a la electronica, tambien radioaficionado (EA7JQU), me encuentro en el sur de España, Marbella.
Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## JeansClo (May 26, 2019)

Hola , Mi nombre es Jeans Labrador, Ingeniero en Informática, electronico asiduo, me encanta este mundo y por ello ya he creado varias aplicaciones, apesar de ser solo un hobby, gracias por dejarme esta por acá-

Soy de Mérida Venezuela.

Jeans Labrador


----------



## luisgp (May 27, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Luis Peña de Venezuela, técnico en electricidad y amateur en electrónica. en éstos momentos en que mi país se encuentra transitando una incierta estabilidad social me he visto en la obligación de ayudarme y ayudar a los conocidos con sus diversos aparatos siempre y cuando tenga la capacidad y que con sus ayudas quizás logre algún objetivo que me fije en dichas reparaciones; que a mi modo de ver pueda satisfacer. gracias de antemano por lo que me puedan auxiliar y que si puedo sea reciproca. GRACIAS..  pensar y actuar...


----------



## danjor (May 28, 2019)

buenas noches 
mi nombre es Daniel tengo 63 y la electrónica es un pendiente en mis conocimientos. En éste momento de mi existencia tengo el tiempo necesario(estoy jubilado) y quisiera jugar con algunos proyectos que tengo en mente y dada mi ignorancia (mis conocimientos se limitan a reconocer componentes y sus valores,localizarlos en un diagrama o circuito y copiar-nunca diseñar o conocer la lógica) voy a necesitar ayuda dado que ya no tengo el tiempo suficiente para aprender a fondo y generar experiencia.
Así que de antemano les agradezco a todos su participación.


----------



## Jorge - PP5YY (May 28, 2019)

Buen día.
Mi nombre es Jorge, 52 años, soy radioaficionado clase A - PP5YY, formado en electrotécnica, con enfasis en electrónica.
Estoy construyendo un motorhome, y ahora estoy montando un inversor, de onda senoidal pura y para tanto estoy bobinando los transformadores toroidales, usando estator de motor de refrigeración.
Vivo en Brasil, en el estado de Santa Catarina, en la capital, Florianópolis.

Bom dia.
Meu nome é Jorge, 52 anos, sou radioamador classe A - PP5YY, formado em eletrotécnica, com enfase em eletrônica.
Estou construindo um motorhome, e agora estou montando um inversor, de onda senoidal pura e para tanto estou bobinando os transformadores toroidais, usando estator de motor de refrigeração.
Moro no Brasil, no estado de Santa Catarina, na capital, Florianópolis.


----------



## Aroldo A G (May 28, 2019)

Hola saludos a todos los suscriptores 
Muchas gracias por su atención y apoyo también por aceptarme
Dios los bendiga


----------



## gachi60 (May 28, 2019)

Hola gracias por aceptarme soy Graciela, soy técnica electrónica (de las viejas)  empecé con los televisores a valvulas y sigo aprendiendo, a veces voy a molestarlos por algunos datos y también daré ayuda si se del tema que lo piden, gracias por dejarme integrar el grupo, un abrazo.


----------



## Suarock (May 28, 2019)

Buenas a todos, primero un gusto mi nombre es Carlos, soy un estudiante de ingeniería de software de Bogota, Colombia, un apasionado por el hardware junto a la programación, lo que me llevo a ser un entusiasta de la electrónica (area a la cual le he agarrado aprecio), un poco testarudo cuando de un reto se trata, pero siempre con el fin de dar solucion a los casos que da la vida.

Por ahora me encuentro en desarrollos para el area de IoT, ya que es un tema que me esta causando gran gusto por aprender, si a alguien puedo ser util con gusto colaboraré con el mayor de los ánimos, muchas gracias a quien lea este mensaje y que continue la generación de nuevas ideas.

Un Saludo A Todos, desde 2600 metros mas cerca de las estrellas!


----------



## chambilla (May 29, 2019)

Hola buenas tardes.
Soy Jose de Buenos Aires La Matanza, estudié un par de años electrónica, por falta de recursos economico no pude culminar, y también por falta de cabeza, espero terminar algun dia, reparo tv's  y otros electrónicos, estoy en ésto foro para aprender.
Gracias, Saludos.


----------



## ehgaraffa (May 29, 2019)

Buenas tardes Mi nombre es Eduardo. Saludos


----------



## victor becerra (May 30, 2019)

Buenas tardes, estoy comenzando en éste foro de electrónica, gracias por recibirme.


----------



## DaniElectronico02 (May 30, 2019)

Hola,

Un cordial saludo a todos. Gracias por darme la bienvenida a este foro.

Espero poder aprender y compartir lo que se.


----------



## serdampos (May 31, 2019)

Buenas! mi nombre es Sergio y tengo 30 años, llego al foro ya que tengo la posibilidad de armar un transmisor fm, tengo conocimientos de electronica basica pero me doy mucha maña y aprendo rapido, me cuesta mas teoria que la practica, se reparar bicicletas desde hace 10años y electromecanica en general. 


saludos a todos!


----------



## jose1311 (Jun 1, 2019)

Hola, buen día a todos.
Soy Jose Costa de Luján pcia. de Bs. As.  tengo 41 años y soy aficionado de la electrónica desde los 15 años, llegué a la página buscando en la web ayuda para un proyecto y me gustó mucho la idea de sumarme para adquirir conocimientos y compartir los míos.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## voltioloco (Jun 2, 2019)

Soy Fermin Aguirre . Mexicano. 49 años.  Gracias por aceptarme. Amante de la electrónica desde los 7 años y técnico a los 18 años. Me acuerdo que me metía a los talleres donde vivía  a aprender desarmando equipos. Aunque estudie artes y actualmente me desempeño como docente en éste campo, la electrónica sigue ardiendo en mi interior. También tengo conocimientos informáticos de ingeniería y me encanta realizar proyectos. Un gusto saludar a ésta gran comunidad. Enhorabuena de que existan sitios como éste. Abrazo cordial.
Voltioloco.


----------



## Manu8586 (Jun 2, 2019)

Gracias por dejarme ser parte de ustedes amigos soy Manuel Jiménez espero poder aprender me encanta la electrónica mas aún siento que me falta mucho es por eso que busco aprender desde México


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Rafa QD (Jun 3, 2019)

Hola me llamo Rafael Quintana y me da gusto saludarlos, les comento que soy un aficionado a la electrónica y me gusta gusta sentir la satisfacción de ver cualquier aparato electrónico reparado, sin embargo debido a mi trabajó (no es de electrónica) no me da mucho tiempo a dedicarme a este ARTE (para mí más qué una profesión es un arte) y cuando tengo tiempo práctico con aparatos de mi amigos o vecinos, como le comenté es una satisfacción ver los aparatos reparados y aprender algo nuevo cada día, admiro y respeto a los que se dedican y son profesionales en esto y espero aprender cada día más de Uds...


----------



## Carlosprimero (Jun 3, 2019)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Buienas Noches,
Mi nombre es Carlos Sardi, soy ing. mecánico, y muy débil en electrónica. Me interesa mucho la electrónica a mediados de los 80', hasta principios del 90, fuí asesor en desarrollo de productos de una empresa dedicada a tableros y consolas para electricidad naval y terrestre pionera en automatismos electrónicos Argentina.
Luego con la apertura indiscriminada de importaciones dicha empresa cerró. Y lamentablemente me alejé de los profesionales de electrónica.
Es por ello me agrada poder ver las publicaciones de vuestros foros. 
Felicitaciones Andres Cuenca,


----------



## Myself (Jun 3, 2019)

Buenas, mi nombre es David Serrano 28 años, estudiante de ing informática y soy autodidacta en todo lo relacionado a electrónica, todo lo que se fue arreglando aparatos electrónicos de todo tipo y sacando "panas/cachos/problemas" de cada arreglo desde niño, uso la electrónica y electricidad más como pasatiempo qué trabajo (ya que trabajo como programador part time). 
Aparte de eso no hay mucho que contar. Espero ayudar y aprender.


----------



## Kodiak456 (Jun 4, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Lorenzo, tengo 56 años, soy técnico electrónico y estoy en el sur de Italia, en la provincia de Salerno. Espero poder colaborar con este interesante foro. Por favor, disculpe algunos errores porque estoy usando el traductor de Google.


----------



## Crondedatis (Jun 4, 2019)

Hola buen día, mi nombre es Oscar del Castillo, soy nuevo, vivo en Cordoba capital (Argentina ) y me apasiona la electrónica, espero poder  ser de ayuda y aprender de uds. Que son unos genios y mil gracias por permitir estar en éste hermoso Foro.


----------



## Lyon35 (Jun 4, 2019)

Buenos días a todos mi nombre es Simon Lyon soy de Venezuela, llegue hasta este foro buscando información acerca de cómo funcionan los AVR para los generadores; ya que soy aficionado a la electrónica y leyendo algunos temas me intereso lo de los diagramas de estos componentes.
Sin mas que agregar espero aprender mucho de otros temas interesantes que he visto acá y de lo poco que pueda aportar estaré en la disposición de ayudar en lo posible.. agradeciéndoles por su valiosa ayuda


----------



## alsacopepe (Jun 4, 2019)

Hola a todos, me llamo Víctor y soy de Granada España espero aprender y pasar buenos ratos por aquí. 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Vicman699 (Jun 4, 2019)

Buen dia:
Mi nombre es Víctor Pinzón, soy de Mérida yucatán y soy ING electromecánico, y desde pequeño me ha gustado la electricidad y la electrónica, mi pasatiempo es reparar cosas, he revisado la página y me parece muy interesante, espero poder a apoyar a alguien mientras aprendo de las experiencias de los compañeros

Saludos.


----------



## vedem (Jun 5, 2019)

Hola, soy técnico en tv y ésta página es interesante.


----------



## ingoss (Jun 5, 2019)

Hola, acabo de registrarme y esto en un saludo para todos. No estoy acostumbrado a andar en foros asi que espero éste sea el lugar donde debo hacerlo. Me llamo inigo y tengo 48 años y soy un apasionado del sonido, los coches y de todo lo antiguo que se pueda arreglar. Espero me ayudéis y poder ayudaros yo también. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Rottweil (Jun 5, 2019)

¡Hola a todos!

Soy Miguel, me encuentro en Montevideo, Uruguay y me he pasado por aquí ya que veo bastante actividad y yo tengo muchas ganas de aprender electrónica. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## santisan (Jun 6, 2019)

Hola a todos, muchas gracias por aceptarme. Un saudo


----------



## SEUMAS (Jun 6, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Eustacio Martínez, soy del estado de San Luis Potosí. México.  Soy aficionado a la electrónica y todo lo relacionado con ella. Este foro me parece un buen sitio para aprender e interactuar con personas afines al mismo tema. Reciban Saludos.


----------



## Esteban Perez (Jun 6, 2019)

Perdón si cometo algún error, porque con la computadora todavía no nos llevamos muy bien. Las reparaciones que realizo ahora son para mí familia y amigos íntimos, además porque es mi pasión. Si toda esta información que disponemos en Internet la hubiera tenido 40 y pico de años atrás. Saludos y gracias por dejarme ser parte de este grupo de colegas, compañeros y amigos.


----------



## ike5821 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hola
Soy Josue de México estoy buscando información sobre inversores

Saludos


----------



## Astigitano (Jun 6, 2019)

Hola, soy Astigitano. En realidad he estado apartado de la electrónica desde hace mucho tiempo. Desde que lo más que se podía encontrar de HiFi en España, se llamaba *Roselson*, a alguno tal vez le suene.
Pues bien ahora, ya jubilado, me he empeñado en transformar unas (2) fallecidas baterías (Ni-Cad) de 24V. por otras de Li-Ion, de la serien 18650. Para su crga me he comprado un cargador* iMAX B6AC* con su balanceador incluido, y aquí me surgen preguntas que deseo plantearos a los expertos.
Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 6, 2019)

Esteban Perez dijo:


> Si toda esta información que disponemos en Internet la hubiera tenido 40 y pico de años atrás.


Creo que ese es el sentir general de todos los que tenemos mas de 40 años, con la ayuda de las redes todo hubiese sido mas fácil técnicamente hablando. Por no hablar del enriquecimiento humano que se adquiere al tratar con nuestros semejantes, ya sean de nuestra misma ciudad o estén a miles de quilómetros.


----------



## torres.ing.electronica (Jun 6, 2019)

Buen día!!!!! colegas Todos , soy David Torres ingeniero electrónico, soy chileno y tengo 34 años, con 8 años de experiencia en automatización y microprocesadores. Siempre en búsqueda de aprender nuevas cosas y aplicarla. Espero colaborar lo máximo posible en este foro y aprender cada día más con todos sus aportes. Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## peterhabacuc (Jun 6, 2019)

Que tal amigos, soy Pedro Aguilar, saludándolos desde Tapachula Chiapas México!!!! Comencé electrónica desde hace ya unos meses, gracias al maestro Joaquín ( que en paz descanse) del canal youtube Ampletos inicié en el mundo de la electrónica solo por conocer los valores de componentes y sus funciones, pasando a otros canales de electrónica y ahora ser parte de una comunidad para pedir ayuda y a su vez, ayudar en lo que se pueda, he hecho algunos circuitos y explorando muchas cosas ya que tengo un grupo de alabanza y siempre he querido que todo se escuche y se vea bien, también he iniciado en luces led dmx y hacer diversas cosas de electrónica. Saludos a todos !


----------



## marcelo quiroga (Jun 6, 2019)

Hola a Todos.. Me llamo Marcelo Quiroga, soy electrótecnico recibido en el ENET Nro 12 de la ciudad de BsAs en el año 1986...
Espero encontrar las respuestas a mis dudas y ayudar a solucionar las de los demas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Roust (Jun 7, 2019)

Hola, buenos días.
Me llamo Santiago, 45 años... Desde pequeño me ha gustado desmontar aparatos eléctricos para ver que hay dentro... (radios, teles, relojes, Walkmans...) Me he dedicado a montar torres de pc, modding, sistemas de refrigeración líquida etc... También he estado liado con drones de calidad media. (de juguete no) los he desmontado, montado y estropeado... Si funciona bien, no toques, jeje...
Me auto-regalé un kit para principiantes de Arduino, pero aún no he empezado a jugar con el. Quiero reservarlo para las vacaciones...
Ahora me ha entrado el vicio del CNC y demás, pero estoy muy verde aún y necesito ayuda. También espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda.
Gracias!


----------



## eduardo falcon saavedra (Jun 7, 2019)

Hola, un cordial saludo a los colegas del forum, mi nombre es Eduardo Falcon, soy cubano, vivo en España


----------



## Nachogrande77 (Jun 7, 2019)

Hola, soy Nacho, quiero saludar a todos!!! Gracias por compartir sus experiencias, soy electrónico también, asi ayudaré en lo que pueda desde lo que se !


----------



## Viejoval (Jun 7, 2019)

Hola amigos del foro. Mi nombre es Waldemar, y vivo en la ciudad de Treinta y Tres, dpto. del mismo nombre, al este de la República Oriental del Uruguay. Hace muchos años, mas o menos cuarenta, me dedicaba al armado de amplificadores de audio valvulares. El año pasado, para ver si me acordaba de algo, le armé para mi hijo un clon de 2204. Siempre me apasionó, el tema de estos tipos de equipos, y los de hi-fi, pero siempre a válvulas, porque los de estado sólido, nunca fueron santo de mi devoción.  Un abrazo para todos, y estaremos en contacto.-


----------



## ROJAs20 (Jun 8, 2019)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Jorge Luis Rojas, muchas gracias por permitirme formar parte de éste grupo, soy técnico electrónico, espero nos podamos ayudar mutuamente.


----------



## antoniojzqs88 (Jun 8, 2019)

Hola me llamo Antonio y soy un apasionado de la tecnologia, un saludo a todos.


----------



## cupertino (Jun 8, 2019)

Hola amigos amantes de la electrónica, un saludo cordial para todos y un dios les bendiga, soy Cupertino Guerrero de Venezuela , mis respetos y saludos para todos, amen.


----------



## dagobe89 (Jun 9, 2019)

Muy buenas, soy Dani de Barcelona  Espero que me podais echar una mano en todas mis dudas con la electrónica


----------



## eduespalter (Jun 10, 2019)

Soy de Uruguay . A veces me pongo a enredar cables como dice una persona muy querida por mi y encuentro en ésta página muchas cosas interesantes. No entro mas seguido porque me falta tiempo para dedicarme a hacer cosas para mi y me alegra ver que hay gente que si lo tiene tanto sea como hoby o ganas de estudiar.


----------



## vjota (Jun 10, 2019)

Hola a todos, me llamo Nacho, como muchos de vosotros soy técnico en electrónica. Llevo mas de 10 años trabajando en el sector y me gustaría compartir mis conocimientos y seguir aprendiendo de esta comunidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Pepoteto (Jun 10, 2019)

Soy Jose Manuel y me he unido al grupo ya que de vez en cuando tengo que buscar información para alguna reparación, etc. No soy profesional, solo aficcionado en los ratos libres (pocos), pero me gusta hacerme mis aparatitos, reparar cositas para amigos, etc...


----------



## loting (Jun 10, 2019)

Hola me presento, soy Joel tengo 25 años, de Mar del Plata, actualmente estoy estudiando ingenieria naval, desde chico que estoy investigando cosas de electrónica, espero poder aportar a éste foro algo de mi experiencia personal.


----------



## Agusgomezvicente (Jun 10, 2019)

Buenos días. Me llamo Agustín,  soy de Salamanca (España) 
Me uno a ustedes porque siempre he sentido  curiosidad por la electrónica. He trasteado con las pequeñas reparaciones domésticas. Ahora tengo un hijo de 7 años y le encanta ayudarme pasándome los alicates, o el destornillador de punta plana, Jejeje. 
Dispongo de un par de multímetros, soldadores, desoldadores, fuente de alimentación regulable, etc. Todo muy básico, lo justo para las pequeñas chapuzas.
Me gustaría adquirir un kit para comenzar a realizar con el niño, pequeños proyectos con los llamar su atención e iniciarle en este mundillo. 
Si alguien puede darme algún consejo al respecto, se lo agradecería mucho. 
Un saludo.


----------



## AdamMamaniQ (Jun 10, 2019)

Hola a todos en el foro.


----------



## juanasuar (Jun 10, 2019)

Hola Mi nombre es Juan Asuar y soy apasionado por la Electrónica, me gusta crear y tratar de hacer las cosas caseras, soy de mente abierta y me gusta la innovación.
Vivo en la Ciudad de Buenos Aires Argentina


----------



## ElRuy (Jun 10, 2019)

Hola a todos.

Mi nombre es Rodrigo Benavides, de Chile, de profesión Ingeniero Civil Mecánico pero de espíritu inventor, por lo que la electrónica es una de las ramas del saber que me interesa desarrollar.

Es un gusto ingresar a esta comunidad donde se observa el interés por aprender y comunicar.

Saludos y estaremos en contacto.


----------



## juanrodrigo (Jun 10, 2019)

Hola, un saludo a todo el foro!, me llamo Luis.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Garigle (Jun 11, 2019)

Hola, me presento: Soy José María, y he llegado aquí para aprender. Soy un simple aficionado a saber de todo un poco, y unas de las materias que me gustan es la electrónica, sobre todo enfocada a la fabricación de pequeños circuitos, y mejor si estos pueden tener relación con la fotografía, otra de mis pasiones.
Se que no voy a poder aportar gran cosa en un sitio donde hay tanto nivel, pero pondré cuando pueda, mi granito de arena.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## qmara (Jun 11, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es qmara soy de indonesia.
Saludo.

Hi, my name is qmara i am from indonesia.
Greeting.

*Moderator's note: since it is a forum in Spanish, you must use a translator. Thank you.*


----------



## bestiatester (Jun 11, 2019)

Buenas..., mi nombre es Mariano y soy alcoholi..., uuhh acá no es eso....., va de nuevo, me llamo Mariano soy de Santa Rosa, La pampa, AR.
soy hobbista de todo lo que se les pueda ocurrir y que no sea barato, así me va también...., llegue acá por casualidad, me compre un ampli Audinac con la idea de restaurarlo y buscando data acá estoy.
espero poder contribuir en algo, pero con seguridad voy a aprender.
Slds.


----------



## jhonny_pal (Jun 11, 2019)

Saludos cordiales, mi nombre es Jhonny esperando aprender mucho de electrónica y compartir experiencias ...


----------



## Bruno instilsa (Jun 11, 2019)

Saludos desde Guatemala compañeros estoy acá para ayudar en lo que pueda respecto a las soldadoras industriales y electrodomésticos en todo lo que se refiera a la electrónica y electricidad


----------



## maiki (Jun 11, 2019)

Hola, soy Miguel me gusta mucho la electronica, por eso he decidido formar parte de este foro que leo a menudo, saludos a todos.


----------



## Jogar (Jun 11, 2019)

Saludos soy José Garduño nuevo aquí me gusta la electrónica pero tengo muchas dudas
Yo acabo de llegar doy JoGar de México ya soy grande 49 años siempre me gustó la electrónica y hasta hace pocos años estudie algo básico se me ha olvidado algunas cosas pero me gusta y ojalá alguien pueda ayudarme ahorita tengo un proyecto que no estoy seguro si sea posible


----------



## Portillo2019 (Jun 12, 2019)

Hola, me presento... Mi nombre es Rodrigo, soy alumno de la escuela técnica (E.P.E.T. Nº3 Telesforo Chanampa) de la localidad de Tinogasta-Catamarca. Tengo 18 años, u estoy en la modalidad de Técnico Electro Mecanico.


----------



## experimentador1943 (Jun 12, 2019)

Gracias por aceptarme. Mi nombre es Carlos, soy radioaficionado  y  parte de mi afición es al experimentación, viajado por internet  he encontrado éste link y  me pareció muy instructivo, felicitaciones por ello.
Desde Colombia  un saludo y 73 cordiales.


----------



## mramosmairena10 (Jun 12, 2019)

Buena tarde estimados Foros de Electrónica, mi nombre es: Michael Ramos ; Soy de Nicaragua, Ciudad: Managua. Desde la secundaria comencé a estudiar electrónica, y siempre me ha gustado  trabajar en la reparación de equipo  electrónicos, saber cuales son sus fallas y poderlos reparar y dar aportes a las reparaciones.


Saludos a todos de la "Comunidad Foros de Electrónica"


----------



## Nessen-rm (Jun 12, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Nestor Resendiz, soy Técnico He Ingeniero en electrónica, originario de la Ciudad de México, con poca experiencia en los 29 años que tengo de vida.

Me apasiona la electrónica y siempre busco la manera de resolver los problemas con los que me encuentro y cada día sigo aprendiendo cosas, por eso estoy en esté foro.

También me apasiona el audio, por lo cual tengo un pequeño equipo de sonido, que entre mi hermano y yo lo llevamos a donde nos contraten.

Saludos!!!!!


----------



## pepebna (Jun 13, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Jose, soy de Argentina, me interesa la electrónica como pasa tiempo, he leido mucho y trato de aprender cada dia un poco mas, desde ya agradezco éste espacio y un gran abrazo para todos y todas.


----------



## compadre (Jun 13, 2019)

Hola a todos buenas noches,me alegra de pertenecer a este foro,que es de mucha ayuda para los que t rabajamos en tan facinante  profecion.Saludos.


----------



## Leonardox_21 (Jun 14, 2019)

Hola ! Mi nombre es  Leo ! Siempre me gustó la electrónica como pasatiempo. Me encanta todo lo referido al audio. Recién estoy empezando, llevo armados un par de pedales de guitarra y varios experimentos que no funcionaron jajajaja
Me sumo para aprender y compartir !

Saludos


----------



## Renatogonzalez (Jun 14, 2019)

Mi nombre es Renato González Pereda de Trujillo Perú, estudiante de ingeniería civil pero como buen amante de la ingeniería un poco de robótica, como funcionan sus controladores, eso cuando en secundaria, ahora estoy en lo del carro audio viendo tipos de encapsulados y sus diferentes ocupaciones para obtener el tatuaje necesario, estuve  viendo amplificadores tipo D, muy entusiasmado y por ende buscando fuentes simétricas a partir de los 70 Volts alimentada por los 12 de los autos, si no hay en el mercado es tiempo de fabricar una gracias por las ayudas, también estoy algo inmerso en la electrónica de los autos y si  o entiendo algo la lectura es mi mejor aliada, no hay nada que uno no pueda prender. Lo que aprendo es para ayudar a los amigos además de usarlo para poder pasarlo bien, más que sacarle  lucro me gusta aprender más.


----------



## LCD Noisersystem (Jun 14, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Jorge y he venido para ver si evito quemar a mi familia, intoxicarlos con las 18650 y esas cosas. Trasteo con Arduino, Raspberry y ahora enamorado de la Esp8266.

Espero poder echar una mano, aunque soy bastante novato he metido la pata lo bastante para saber muchas cosas que no se deben hacer XD.

Un saludo!!!


----------



## krigga (Jun 15, 2019)

Buenas...Mi nombre es Emerito, tengo 60 años. Soy del área de Informatica y por aca con ganas de aprender electronica como hobby para mi jubilaciion.... Saludos desde Panama


----------



## pachani (Jun 15, 2019)

Hola a todos
Mi nombre es Pachani Gualberto , soy de la ciudad de nuestra señora de La Paz Bolivia, al igual que muchos de uds me apasiona la electrónica , espero poder compartir con uds mis experiencias con la electrónica al igual que uds lo han hecho en este foro donde he podido aprender algunos tips para resolver algunos problemas mientras estudiaba electrónica y telecomunicaciones en la universidad Mayor de San Andres en la facultad de Tecnología.
Gracias por leer éste mensaje y espero podamos trabajar juntos de aquí en adelante.


----------



## supermegabass (Jun 16, 2019)

Un saludo para todos mis queridos foreros, pertenecientes a éste mega foro.  E trabajado por más de 25 años la electrónica y aún sin estudios previos he logrado llevar mi familia al rumbo. Cabe aclarar que muchos de ustedes, han sido mis profesores y que mucho he aprendido, y tengo muchas soluciones tanto para nuevos como para viejos.  En la electrónica.  Soy de la ciudad de Ibagué en el país de Colombia. Ahora que lleguen los mejores proyectos.


----------



## Kater (Jun 17, 2019)

Hola! Soy Juan, un humilde reparador de pc. Hace poco vi el reciclaje electrónico como una buena opción para solucionar diversos problemas e iniciar proyectos interesantes. Quiero sumarme a este foro para poder aprender más, aclarar dudas que tenga al respecto y compartir lo que sepa cuando se necesite.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## aurelius (Jun 17, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !**.*​


Hola a todos, gracias por aceptarme en éste foro de electrónica, soy un amante de ella y en particular del audio.


----------



## teleko2004 (Jun 18, 2019)

Antiguo electronico con ganas de seguir informado de este mundo tan apasionante.
Me jubile, pero de la afición, nunca se pierde.
Saludos.


----------



## Radeon ReLive (Jun 18, 2019)

Hola, hermoso foro.
Estoy aquí para ayudar y compartir. Gracias por aceptarme acá.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## benigeek (Jun 18, 2019)

Hola a todos,  soy Ismael, recién egresado de la carrera electromecánica, me enamoré de la electrónica durante mi formación en la escuela, me considero un entusiasta en el tema, me gustan los retos relacionados con la electrónica, actualmente desarrollo un sistema electrónico para mi negocio de videojuegos y también estoy creando una placa electrónica interactiva para enseñar a los niños a iniciarse en éstos temas, le deseo lo mejor a todos, saludos.


----------



## Flo83 (Jun 19, 2019)

Buenas a todos, estoy aqui para aprender un poco de electrónica para hacer cositas en casa. Siempre he tenido la curiosidad de aprender y ahora que tengo unos proyectos en la cabeza, lo veo el momento perfecto.

Un saludo a todos y nos vamos leyendo.


----------



## Sergio Cicchitti (Jun 19, 2019)

Saludos a los miembros de este maravilloso grupo dedicado a compartir conocimientos en esto que tanto nos gusta.
Soy aficionado en la rama dedicada al audio, aunque también me interesan otros temas... 
Gracias por compartir sus conocimientos y experiencias...


----------



## Ramoncho80 (Jun 19, 2019)

Buenas Tardes, Soy Ramon, estudie electrónica en la ort y muchas veces tengo dudas por lo que recurro al foro y ayudo cuando encuentro alguna consulta a la cual se la respuesta. No recuerdo mi cuenta anterior asique abri una nueva


----------



## compadre (Jun 19, 2019)

Un saludo para todos,me siento muy satisfecho de pertenecer a tan selecto grupo.esperando servir con mis conocimientos .pobres y  humildes en radio y television.lo mismo de aprender cada dia con sus conocimientos y aportes.Gracias.


----------



## luis_sg (Jun 19, 2019)

Mi nombre es Luis y soy digamos de mediana edad (rondando los 50).
De electrónica se muy poco, pero recientemente me puse con un pequeño proyecto con Arduino y me ha ido picando la curiosidad permitiéndome ampliar mis básicos conocimientos.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Ranganok (Jun 20, 2019)

Hola a todos,

Soy Javi, llevo dedicandome a la electronica uno 15 años, pero en esto siempre hay algo más que aprender...

Un saludo.


----------



## tallerlauria (Jun 20, 2019)

Hola me presento, soy José de Argentina Buenos Aires, soy aficionado a la electrónica y me gusta aprender, saludos amigos.


----------



## AnisorG97 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hola que tal soy AnisorG (Abel para los cuates) no estoy familiarizado mucho con los foros, el primero al que me uní hace ya mas de 10 años y era sobre la creación de video juegos en game maker, cuando apenas iba empezando. Soy estudiante de Ingeniería biomedica (apunto de terminar) me apasiona la electrónica y la programación.
Espero poder contar con su ayuda y me instruyan con todo su conocimiento para instruir a otros, ser mejor profecionista y un gran ser humano.

como escribiría antaño, Salu2 (enserio tenia mucho que no entraba a un foro y formaba parte de él jajaja)


----------



## LordRayden (Jun 20, 2019)

Hola a todos soy Abdon de Jujuy, técnico electrónico, con alguna experiencia y quiero compartir experiencias del rubro y aprender mas. Saludos a todos


----------



## MeelknMac (Jun 21, 2019)

Hola amigos soy de Leon , fiel amigo y entusiasta de la electrónica siempre me ha gustado reparar los aparatos que me encuentro . Agradeceros a todos por dejarme formar parte de esta sala que me apasiona intentaré yo también ayudaros a vosotros . Muchas gracias amigos


----------



## Rubentuno (Jun 21, 2019)

Hola amigos de la electrónica. Soy Rubén, un gusto y un placer pertenecer a éste maravilloso grupo.


----------



## JuanBru2019 (Jun 22, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es juan bru me encanta la electronica la tecbologia


----------



## Toyotasw4 (Jun 22, 2019)

Hola buenas tardes gracias por hacerme un lugarcito en este foro en el mundo de la electrónica y aunque llegue acá por un viejo winco phone que ME FALTABAN  datos de una de sus válvulas,, soy de MENDOZA ARGENTINA feliz y orgulloso de vivir de mi profesión la que elegí cuando fui adolescente !!!  los reuno en un fuerte abrazo soy Horacio (el gringo) Bollati


----------



## Higinio (Jun 22, 2019)

Mi nombre es Higinio Juarez, resido en la ciudad de Santiago del Estero (Argentina) y me agradan todos los temas de electronica. Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## somatxigum (Jun 22, 2019)

Hola gentes. Aqui un gallego de 33 años iniciándose en éste mundillo. Gracias por aceptarme y ya de paso por ayudarme con algunas dudillas (se que lo haréis, jeje)

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 22, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## luchitten (Jun 23, 2019)

Hola gente!

Soy Luciano de Argentina, soy de Morón y vivo en Capital hace 10 años.

Laburo en Sistemas desde siempre pero me encanta reparar cosas, lo hice siempre como hobby y hoy por la crisis, lo considero un segundo trabajo. Estudié en un secundario industrial 

Gracias por aceptarme!

Saludos!


----------



## John Muoz (Jun 23, 2019)

Buenos dias Mi nombre es John Muñoz, soy un profesor de un colegio, licenciado en electrónica apasionado por los vídeo juegos y la tecnologia, cualquier cosa que pueda colaborar con mucho gusto


----------



## aerohugo (Jun 23, 2019)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...





Hola Andres, soy HUGO PERDIGON, apenas un usuario, experimentador, con muy poca teoria.  solo como aficionado, por lo que muchas veces he tenido que preguntar cosas basicas de conexionado o de filtrado, por falta de conocimiento.   por ese motivo es que me gusta mucho las comunidades como ésta, donde los usuarios podemos hacer preguntas o como solucionar un circuito que imaginamos, para aplicarlo a alguna necesidad especifica.   
Es por ese mismo motivo que ingreso hoy a esta comunidad, buscando una respuesta a un circuito básico, muy simple, pero que me sobrepasa en conocimientos.   
Desde yá quedo agradecido por el dejarme ingresar a la comunidad y poder consultar, y a la vez, poder mostrar mi proyecto personal, que vengo desde hace unos años a esta parte constuyendo.   
Gracias, y quiero ver como hacer la consulta especifica.

Hugo.


----------



## herry gianmarcos (Jun 23, 2019)

Buenas noches mi nombre es Herry Sanchez S. y soy de Trujillo, Peru. Joven estudiante de la carrera Ing Electronica. Interesado en aprender  y entender mucho las la electronica y se que a traves de este medio puedo hacerlo. Un saludo a todos


----------



## Olvera (Jun 23, 2019)

Mi nombre es Ulises Olvera tengo 37años y me gusta la especialidad de electronica me gustaría obtener mas información con todos ustedes y quisiera aprender de ustedes que son unos expertos en la electronica saludos gracias.


----------



## Jpaiz (Jun 23, 2019)

Soy José Esteban Paiz Baca y vivo en Nicaragua. Siempre he tenido curiosidad cómo están construidos los equipos electrónicos que nos acompañan cada momento de nuestra existencia, si estoy aquí es porque desde mi niñez los he traveseado, descompuesto y reparado, aunque no es mi profesión la tengo como hobby y futura dedicación cuando me jubile. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Patricio2020 (Jun 24, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Patricio, a igual que todos uds., comparto la pasión y amor por la electrónica, creo no ser distinto a uds, desde pequeño intentaba arreglar pequeños circuitos, pero era mas lo que rompía que solucionaba. Hoy mi aspiración es abordar mas y mas sobre motores brushless o bldc. Mi anhelo es hacerme mis propios bldc caseros. Espero en uds encontrar la orientación para llevarlo a cabo. Saludos a todos


----------



## Gabriel Gabriel (Jun 24, 2019)

Hola a todos soy Gabriel de Córdoba, soy músico y estoy empezando a aprender sobre efectos y amplificadores valvulares para guitarra..... buscando info sobre valvulas que reciclé de unos equipos de RF llegue hasta aqui. Veo que hay mucha info.... Ahora a Leer y aprender!!  

Saludos A todos!!


----------



## Pablo Espinosa V (Jun 24, 2019)

Mochas gracias por aceptarme soy una persona de 65 años siempre me apasionó la electónica estube estudiando una carrera técnica en electrónica ya bastante tienpo de eso, me gusta realizar proyectos de electrónica sobre todo los relacionados con amolificadores y efectos para instrumentos musicales. Gracias y mi saludo a todos.


----------



## VLEONPAR77 (Jun 24, 2019)

Mi nombre es Vladimir, un aficionado a la electronica. Tratando de aprender lo compartido y de compartir lo aprendido. Saludos a todos por hacer de este foro lo mejor de lo mejor.


----------



## foa50 (Jun 24, 2019)

Ingreso a este foro, a los fines de participar en algo que me acompaña desde varias décadas la electrónica. Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## MElena (Jun 25, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es María Elena y soy ingeniera electrónica, espero encontrar experiencias y compartir las mías con ustedes. Saludos a todos


----------



## milord (Jun 25, 2019)

Mi nombre Jose Antonio Santos como escribi soy Dominicano y en base de lo que he visto en esta pagina doy fe que podemos compartir entre uno y otro a pesar de los imconveniente que tenemos por aqui para conseguir algunos instrumento y repuesto pero gracias a todos por recivirme, bendiciones.


----------



## CarlosEAmigo (Jun 25, 2019)

Hola Soy Carlos Amigo 63 años.
Soy electrónico amateur mi interés principal es el conocimiento aplicado al bienestar humano.
Hace unos años me recibí de Tecnico en Psicofísica en el instituto Argentum, si bien la actividad de un Psicofísico consiste en armonizar personas, se utilizan artefectos electrónicos para ayudarse.
Me interesó el tema de investigar para desarrollar esa clase de aparatos.
Te felicito Andrés por tu iniciativa.
Espero ser útil.
Mando saludos


----------



## LUG EMMANUEL (Jun 25, 2019)

Mi nombre es Emmanuel Lugonez, 26 años, Argentino, me gusta mucho la electrónica y mas específicamente la robótica. Estoy estudiando Ingeniería electrónica y soy tecnico electrónico (del secundario).

Creo que tengo una mente bastante creativa que trato de usar para mis cosas y para ayudar a quien lo necesite aqui. Todavía soy bastante novato en ésto y trato de aprender todos los días por éste foro.

Saludos!


----------



## KARYKAR (Jun 25, 2019)

Buenas noches soy Carlos Navarrete electricista industrial aficionado a la electrónica, es un gusto poder compartir con ustedes  estos temas tan apasionantes de la electrónica, estoy comenzando con el tema de los pic quiero aprender a manejar la comunicación usb de los pic 18fxxxx agradezco su colaboración.
también pueden formularme cuestiones de mi área de especialidad, es decir de la parte eléctrica instalaciones eléctricas, motores, cableado también me gusta solucionar problemas de mecanismos y hobby en general.


----------



## Texano39 (Jun 26, 2019)

Buenas noches, mi nombre es Manuel y soy de Chihuahua capital México, recién me acabo de dar de alta en la página.

Mi gusto por la electrónica se remonta a cuando tenía unos 10 años o menos (tengo 39), recuerdo que desarmaba los juguetes para ver cómo funcionaban y luego los armaba de nuevo y pues siempre me ha gustado reparar cosas, estudie electrónica pero me tuve que salir en el último semestre, pero planeo volver a estudiar ya sea electrónica o mecatronica


----------



## Maximilianobahl (Jun 26, 2019)

Hola soy Maximiliano de Argentina, 40 años y me interesa la electrónica relacionada a los equipos de audio, mi interés particular son los crossover pasivos. Quiero llegar a entender bien y fábrica los míos para mis bafles y hasta hacer mis propios bafles. Gracias.


----------



## alejandro bakich (Jun 26, 2019)

Hola a todos! Antes que nada me presento, me llamo Alejandro, toco la guitarra, soy camionero y he empezado con algo de electrónica hace unos meses. Me he construido un preamplificador clon marshall jcm800 con la ayuda de muchas personas. Quiero seguir aprendiendo y perfeccionando mi proyecto, ya que construir mis propios equipos y amplificadores es mi pasatiempo. Muchas gracias por el acceso al foro!!!!


----------



## Guidorosso (Jun 26, 2019)

Buenas noches! Soy Guido, soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica  en cba! Estoy trabajando en equipamiento médico, quiero seguir perfeccionando y aprendiendo. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## lfeletron2 (Jun 27, 2019)

Mi nombre es Leandro Ferreira, trabajé con electrónica por muchos años, sin fin del año o curso técnico en electrónica.
Brasil y residente en el estado del Río Grande del Sur.

Meu nome é Leandro Ferreira, trabalho com eletrónica por muitos anos, sem fim do ano ou curso técnico em eletronica.
Brasileiro e residente no estado do Rio grande do sul.


----------



## Nmb1024 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hola, buenas tardes! Soy Nicolás, electricista y músico. Saludos para todos!


----------



## Ser6102018 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hola saludos a todos. Estoy muy agradecido de que me hallan permitido registrarme.


----------



## Din McDowell (Jun 27, 2019)

Saludos, mi nombre es Israel Muñoz, tengo 28 años, soy mas conocido como Din McDowell o solo Din por gente cercana. Siempre me ha gustado la electronica pero por cuestiones estudie sistemas. Me gusta idear proyectos y construir pequeños componentes y reparar electrodomesticos. Soy un novato hecho y derecho, pero nunca se es tarde para aprender algo nuevo (otra vez) jaja. Actualmente trabajo en un pequeño proyecto, el cual me ha traído a unirme a la comunidad. 

Saludos desde Monterrey, Nuevo León.


----------



## Daniel Andru (Jun 28, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Daniel tengo 58 años y soy de Rio Cuarto, Cordoba, Argentina. estoy con la electrónica desde los 10 años pues mi viejo tenia un taller de radio y televisión ( a valvulas en esa epoca), Incursione en audio, luces audiorritmicas y secuensiales, luego en comunicación telefonía rural y transmision Fm y por ultimo en máquinas seleccionadoras de granos por color y otras automatizaciones a nivel de generación electrica.
Me parece interesante los temas que tratan en el foro y en la forma en que se meten en cada tema, espero poder disfrutar del foro igual como lo disfrutan y poder participar .
Saludos.


----------



## Argenis56 (Jun 28, 2019)

Hola a todos...
Gracias por recibirme y espero ducharme en conocimiento de parte de ustedes y tambien espero aportar todo lo que esté a mi alcance, vaya un grande abrazo y gracias de nuevo!!!


----------



## sigifredo (Jun 28, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Sigifredo, estuve estudiando electrónica pero por motivos personales la tuve que dejar, me encanta la electrónica, de casualidad encontré ésta página en Google y me gustaría seguir aprendiendo.


----------



## charo (Jun 28, 2019)

Hola a todos! van a tener que aguantarme aca tambien ahora... 
Soy Edgardo J. Gonzalez, tengo 43, casi un robot desde los 14 años: Informatico hasta la medula, y electronico hasta el corazon!
Un buen amigo, el Sr. Don Google, me mando por aca por lo que buscaba, y lo encontre, vi que valia la pena y asi me registre.
Sigamos...


----------



## jwach2020 (Jun 28, 2019)

Buenas noches, soy Javier Antillaque vivo en el sur del Perú y estoy muy interesado en aprender de la experiencia de tanta gente buena. Muchas gracias por su sitio que ayuda a eliminar la ignorancia.. Gracias


----------



## mlarali (Jun 29, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Mlara, tengo tiempo y me gusta el montaje equipos electrónicos.
Ingreso en vuestro foro para encontrar montajes y experimentar.

Saludos
Mlara


----------



## Raul71 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hola , soy Raúl , vivo en Zaragoza España , estudié en el antiguo fp electrónica industrial y después lo dejé por otros trabajos pero mantengo la afición por la electrónica aunque reconozco que estoy muy desfasado , además mis problemas con el diseño y fabricación de placas me echaron atrás en su día aunque ahora gracias a la información de Internet estoy volviendo a tomarle el pulso a la electrónica. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## VINCHOS (Jun 29, 2019)

hola,
Soy David Gantiva; Colombiano de 18 años, soy apasionado por la Electrónica estoy en los primeros semestres de esta bonita carrera, espero aportar mucho y aprender mucho de la comunidad, Saludos


----------



## YadielCuba (Jun 29, 2019)

Cubano. Ingeniero informático y técnico electrónico ávido del saber y la experimentación.


----------



## hovel antonio (Jun 29, 2019)

Hola todos, recién ingreso en el foro, mi nombre HOFFMAN VELASQUEZ , segun he leido las presentaciones de la mayoria yo seré el abuelo del grupo, cumplo 72 años y todavia me sigue interesando la electrónica, aunque estudié ing mecánica siempre me apasionó la electrónica, alcancé a hacer mis primeros equipos con tubos al vacío,, no se si alguna vez leyeron esa parte de la historia, trabajo algo de pics y otras cositas que si en algo puedo colaborar pues ahi estaré, espero aprender mucho de ustedes, gracias por recibirme.


----------



## Javierelec (Jun 29, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Javier, apasionado por el audio home y la electrónica, es un placer unirme al grupo y poder aprender de los demás y sumar mi granito de arena.


----------



## carlomafla (Jun 29, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Carlos, me apasiona todo el mundo de la electrónica y las telecomunicaciones, es un honor poder unirme a este prestigioso grupo y poder aportar con algo al mismo


----------



## wismar (Jun 30, 2019)

Buenos Días, tenga este prestigioso grupo de electrónica.

Mi nombre es Wismar Figuera, soy de Venezuela y estoy explorando en este maravilloso mundo de la electrónica, con la finalidad de reparar componentes y equipos dañados en mi hogar y por que no sacarle provecho al conocimiento adquirido motivo por el cual cual me he suscrito para conocer mas de vuestra experiencia en el tema de la electrónica, actualmente estoy reparando una fuente de poder de un descodificador Movistar DSB-646V, al cual hacen referencia de un circuito integrado TOP245np que usa este equipo, fue lo que me llamo la atención y descubrí este grupo que intercambia información en referencia y pues aqui estoy un placer conocer de ustedes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## hernanlli (Jun 30, 2019)

Hola. Yo soy Hernan, de Argentina, lugar donde hace años se solían hacer y armar proyectos de electrónica muy a menudo.Hoy en día no hay muchos datos ni gente que pueda explicar e insentivar a los chicos nuevos a fabricar cosas exitosas.Por ésto se valoran éstos sitios de internet,donde todavía queda algo, y tratar que sobrevivan, no como lo que sabían los que hacían radiofrecuencia y el mundo de bobinas en los años 60 y se perdieron los secretos.Mi mundo: años 90, operacionales y ampli comunes.
Saludos.


----------



## Alevaard1 (Jul 1, 2019)

Hola que tal, que buen grupo han armado, espero aprender y aportar en lo mas posible, enhorabuena.


----------



## josecabrera2712 (Jul 1, 2019)

Hola hermanos fantástico este foro los felicito y gracias por aceptarme................


----------



## esalariatto (Jul 2, 2019)

Hola Buenas tardes a Todos, mi nombre es Edgardo, soy técnico en electrónica y me desempeño en un canal de televisión en el sector de electrónica y vídeo tape. Espero poder ser útil en el foro colaborando con quien necesite una mano


----------



## jesusmendez (Jul 2, 2019)

Hola, como están espero bien.
Mi n o nombre es Jesús Méndez vivo en Venezuela, bueno me gusta mucho lo relacionado a electrónica yo nunca me a vía metido mucho en ella porque aquí en Venezuela todo iva bien pero todo cambio y ahora uno tiene que tratar de arreglar sus propias cosas y además me a ingresado dinero reparando uno que otro control y tarjeta pero me falta mucho y me gustaría aprender más y también ayudar con lo que yo poco he aprendido, gracias por aceptarme y espero me tengan paciencia y de nuevo muchas gracias


----------



## metaleroandres (Jul 3, 2019)

hola soy Andres de Chile, un gusto! espero aportar y aprender mas en este foro. Saludos


----------



## macvibeju (Jul 3, 2019)

Hola a todos. Uno más por aquí. 
Como a todos me interesa el mundo de la electrónica y espero aprender. Tenía pensado el hacerme una fuente de alimentación de voltaje y amperaje regulable para una cortadora de poliestireno casera, además de otros proyectos.
A ver si soy capaz...

Saludos.


----------



## PcTcnic (Jul 3, 2019)

Hola soy marc, tecnico informatico novato, estoy aqui para resolver mis dudas sobre electronica general y resolver vuestras dudas sobre informatica.


----------



## kingjulio (Jul 3, 2019)

Mi nombre es Julio, soy de Rosario provincia de Santa Fe  Argentina , a todos muchísimas gracias desde ya por las ayudas que voy a recibir y en lo que pueda yo tambien lo voy a hacer sin dudarlo.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Gonecc (Jul 4, 2019)

Estimados, mi nombre es Gonzalo (Gonecc), soy electrónico, he llegado hasta aquí en búsqueda de posibles aclaraciones a dudas que se me han ido presentando a lo largo de mis experiencias. También pretendo servir y ser útil a las personas que necesiten de ella y así actuar con reciprocidad. Estoy feliz de formar parte de este foro, debido a que la electrónica es una de mis mas grandes pasiones. Muchas gracias por permitirme formar parte de vuestra comunidad.


----------



## compadre (Jul 4, 2019)

Hola,saludos a todos ,me encuentro satisfecho de pertenecer a tan selecto grupo de técnicos y amigos-de todo el mundo-les cuento que por "motivos de la vida" me había retirado de la profecion que mas me gusta que es la electrónica,pero mi situación económica y mi edad-un poco mas de 70 años me he visto obligado a retomar las -armas-nuevamente y estoy listo para seguir con la ayuda de todos ustedes a dar la batalla.De antemano agradesco su colaboración - tiempo-y conocimientos que me puedan aportar.Bendiciones y pueden contar conmigo en lo que pueda ser útil.Gracias.


----------



## cecili (Jul 5, 2019)

Hola buenos dias gracias por aceptarme en su grupo espero contar con ustedes tambien cuenten conmigo


----------



## danni anngel (Jul 5, 2019)

Hola que tal.


----------



## amocachi (Jul 6, 2019)

Hola me nombre es Mauri y estoy en España. Vi el foro que me parece interesante para alguien que se esta iniciando el la electronica. Saludos a todos


----------



## Feraud (Jul 6, 2019)

Hola todos, mi nombre es Fernando Alvarez y me he registrado en este foro para aprender de electrónica ya que mis conocimientos son muy vagos todavía. Espero aprender mucho de vosotros ya que hay un gran nivel de conocimientos en este foro. 
Me gusta el tema de audio fundamentalmente pero en general la electrónica.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Electrocat (Jul 6, 2019)

Hola estimados, mi nombre es Erico soy chileno y me presento ante todos los foristas, saludos cordiales.


----------



## jair giraldo (Jul 6, 2019)

Gracias por la oportunidad que me dan para pertenecer a estos foros


----------



## Senki (Jul 6, 2019)

Hola a todos los integrantes del Foro, es un gran honor poder ser parte de esta comunidad de Electrónicos, llevo un tiempo leyendo este maravilloso Foro y decidí suscribirme para aprender de sus grandes experiencias y ser partícipe de esta comunidad.

Un saludo para todos y muchas gracias por la bienvenida.


----------



## dani720620 (Jul 6, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Danel Margolles, soy cubano y soy relojero, bueno restaurador de relojes antiguos, pero me gusta mucho la electrónica, saludos a todos


----------



## Javier2101 (Jul 6, 2019)

Hola colegas soy Javier y soy técnico en electrónica, también soy un apasionado de la electrónica y será un gusto compartir mis conocimientos con ustedes!!


----------



## Pepunya (Jul 6, 2019)

Hola soy pepunya y estoy aprendiendo a programar PIC, saludos.


----------



## alberto medina suarez (Jul 7, 2019)

Hola para todo el grupo de foro electrónica, un amigo mas.


----------



## revermario (Jul 7, 2019)

Hola saludos ! a todos, me uno al grupo de conocedores de la electrónica, saludos a todos !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Manuel1407 (Jul 8, 2019)

Soy Manuel , estoy aquí para despejar dudas sobre un producto de audífonos, que bueno para empezar ni se donde iniciar el tema, en que botón o así, espero lo encuentre... sino ésta cuenta se hara algo desechable, igual seguir aquí para conocer de mas temas acerca de la electrónica.


----------



## cupertino (Jul 8, 2019)

Saludos para todos los colegas, soy Cupertino Guerrero de Venezuela, que Dios me les bendiga a todos.


----------



## Codony (Jul 8, 2019)

Hola desde Argentina, San Carlos de Bariloche.

Un saludo a todas y todos, muy interesante el foro y las oportunidades para compartir , un abrazo.
Lucas.


----------



## Teleloco (Jul 8, 2019)

Hola, desde Quilmes, Buenos Aires. Me llamo Lucas, me dedico a reparar hardware de PC entre otras cosas.
Ahora estoy empezando por hobbie a armar amplificadores. 
Un placer estar acá con estos genios.


----------



## Kim Yong (Jul 9, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Yong soy de Corea! hablo un poco español y gustar la electronica! quiero aprender mas temas sound amplifier!


----------



## marmol2000 (Jul 9, 2019)

Saludos, mi nombre es Francis Marmol soy estudiante de Mecatrónica y aprendiz de electronica me gustaria compartir mis conocimientos adquiridos y poder aprender con ustedes sobre este amplio mundo de la Electrónica.


----------



## El-analogico (Jul 9, 2019)

Hola me llamo Jorge soy técnico electrónica, me dedico a reparaciones de electrónica de consumo y también industrial. Cualquier ayuda que pueda aportar, cuenten con ello. Soy especialista en reparación de ordenadores portátiles entre otras cosas. Saludos


----------



## Omar Vidal (Jul 9, 2019)

Buenas tardes a todos, mi nombre es Omar Vidal, tengo 58 años vivo a 35 km al sur de Capital Federal, Argentina. Tambien soy un jugador de la electronica desde muy chico, gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Dardo Ernesto (Jul 9, 2019)

Hola, a todos los del foro, mi nombre es Dardo, tengo 55 años, soy técnico en electrónica y cuando tengo tiempo me dedico a reparar equipos en mis ratos libres .


----------



## Erichneick (Jul 9, 2019)

Hola soy nuevo, y deseo aprender con mi corazón permitanme ingresar y hacerme parte de ustedes, gracias.


----------



## juanpeca (Jul 10, 2019)

Hola soy Juan, tengo 53 años . Me dedico a la reparación electrónica. Estoy aquí para aprender y ayudar . Un saludo.


----------



## Evegau (Jul 10, 2019)

Buenas tardes: Soy Edinson Vega Urueta, soy aficionado y con el mas inmenso deseo de poder aprender de ustedes, saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## samanosukemx (Jul 10, 2019)

Hola amigos les escribo desde Méxicohace algunos años me dedique a esto de la electronica, la vida me llevo por otros caminos y tuve que dejarla ahora me dedico a la fotografia de alimento, de producto y al video. Los conocimientos de electronica quiera o no se han quedado sin actualizar pero siempre te queda ese animo de trastear cuando tengo la oportunidad. Por ello descubri su comunidad y espero con mucho entusiasmo poder ayudar a alguien ci mis pocos conocimientos pueden aportar algo y sobre todo tengan por seguro que acudiré a ustedes cada vez que me quede atorado jaja

Muchas gracias por aceptarme en su comunidad Saludos!


----------



## Cheminha (Jul 11, 2019)

Hola, soy un gallego aficionado a la electrónica de hace muchos años ya, lo que no quiere decir que me haya dado tiempo a aprender mucho.... Jeje. Pues nada que últimamente se me ha dado por volver a coger el hilo de esto y os he encontrado mirando por ahí y aquí estoy. A ver si aprendo algo... Jeje. Un saludoo


----------



## ivan gomez (Jul 11, 2019)

Hola que tal a todos, mi nombre es Ivan Gomez , tengo 25 años soy de Colombia y estoy estudiando Ing. Eléctrica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## jcloperag (Jul 11, 2019)

Hola a todos , aquí un principiante con ganas de devorar información, mi primer proyecto un amplificador !


----------



## geruvenier (Jul 11, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Gerardo, 47 años, Argentino, me gusta mucho la electronica y mas especificamente la robotica. Soy técnico en ing. Electrónica y Licenciado en informática, me gusta todo lo que pueda relacionar estos dos mundos, por lo que he estado realizando unos cuantos proyectos con arduino y raspbery.

Saludos!


----------



## juanmanort (Jul 11, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Juan Manuel me gusta la electrónica, es mi hooby favorito, un saludo a todos los miembros de este foro desde Torreón Coahuila México.


----------



## JFerrero (Jul 11, 2019)

Hola, Soy Javier Ferrero, gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Keybum (Jul 12, 2019)

Soy Jhoacim y soy una estudiante de Primer año gracias


----------



## Chispeante (Jul 12, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Marcos y lo que se del tema lo aprendi en clases de tecnologia have mucho 

Vamps, q no tengo ni idea pero me gusta cacharrear.

Saludos


----------



## Betinho (Jul 12, 2019)

Buenas, me llamo Edilberto Astorga pero me dicen Beto, tengo 35 años, soy técnico en electrónica.
Un gusto compartir con todos.

Saludos desde Paraguay


----------



## trajanus (Jul 12, 2019)

Saludos para todos, mi nombre es Walter Gomez, soy de Buenos Aires, aficionado nomas a la electrónica, por ahora audio, lo aprendido fue por internet de leer y armar alguna cosa por ahí  que está funcionando, pero...siempre hay dudas. así que espero encontrar y aportar ayudas al foro.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2019)

Hola soy Pinky y estudio electronica.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 12, 2019)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos participantes !*​


----------



## malohastaelhueso (Jul 13, 2019)

Mi nombre es Alberto Luna y me inscribi a este foro, porque me gusta todo lo relacionado con la electrónica, espero me puedan ayudar a saber un poco más de esta ciencia ...


----------



## master86 (Jul 14, 2019)

Hola, buenas noches, me gusta mucho la electrónica y espero aprender mucho de éste foro.


----------



## Econtec (Jul 14, 2019)

Muy buenas. 
Soy Vicente Noguera. Llevo inmerso en la electrónica un montón de años, ya que me apasiona, es mi sustento y es, en segundo lugar, lo más importante de mi vida. 
Quiero felicitaros por esta fantástica ventana al conocimiento y a la colaboración y, en la medida de mis posibilidades, intentaré aportar mi experiencia de forma activa. 
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## pollomisionero (Jul 14, 2019)

Hola ..soy Gustavo mene, estoy en el face chicos, acá llueve .... gracias......,totáles....


----------



## keeper2019 (Jul 15, 2019)

Hola a todos/as, me llamo Luis, soy un loco de la electrónica totalmente autodidacta desde hace muuuuchos años, desmontaba aparatos para aprender en un principio, despues me atreví a reparar tv, video, etc etc.
Poco a poco y con horas y horas de estudio, investigacion, practica y gente afin a nuestras inquietudes he llegado al mundo de la microelectronica sin antes pasar por un sinfin de experiencias, fallos, y demas calamidades, jejeje
Como todos yo creo.
Mi regla es hacer "los deberes", no dar por ciertos fallos comunes y protocolos en cada escenario.
Y la mas importante... No perder la ilusion de aprender cada dia.
Espero poder colaborar en lo que humildemente pueda con vosotros/as.
Muchas gracias por acogerme, un saludo.


----------



## Ross_Marcos (Jul 15, 2019)

Permiso!!  Déjenme interrumpir sus actividades para darles un apretón de manos, un abrazo  y un gran saludo BUENOS DIAS Compañeros ,
me llamo Marcos apasionado de la electrónica, autodidacta y gran fanático del audio vintage , espero aprender y ayudar si está en mis posibilidades. 
Que Dios los bendiga y hasta la proxima...


----------



## jmcerro540 (Jul 15, 2019)

Buenas!!! Acabo de registrarme, mi nombre es José, tengo 25 años. Soy un Sonidista de Santiago de Chile. Actualmente trabajo con shows de bandas en vivo, pero también estoy interesado en la electrónica


----------



## diegodfcv (Jul 16, 2019)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Diego Fernando Correa Vargas, tengo 32 años, vivo en Cali-Colombia, soy técnico en electrónica y electricidad, puedo decir que la electrónica es mi pasión y pues en el momento lo enfoco mas hacia la parte automotriz pero de todos modos me gusta hacer muchos experimentos que para unas personas suelen decir que es imposible ya que de esas cosas que parecen imposibles uno aprende muchas cosas y pienso que muchas veces estos intercambios de ideas nos ayudan a avanzar cada día mas en nuestros proyectos.


----------



## calaverin (Jul 16, 2019)

Hola, Soy de Guadalajara, y estoy interesado en la creación y reparacion de hardware y electro domesticos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## zero.jk (Jul 16, 2019)

Hola! soy un aficionado a la electrónica y últimamente he estado cacharreando con algunos dispositivos de control remoto. Gracias porla creación de este foro!


----------



## Axel C (Jul 17, 2019)

Hola que tal. Creo que es un poco tarde, pero me presento.

Me llamo Axel, soy estudiante de Ing. Mecatronica y soy de México mas preciso de la CDMX... me apasiona la electrónica y PLC ahorita me estoy dedicando a aprender para que un día mis inventos ayuden a construir un mundo mejor.

Descubrí este foro por pura curiosidad, de echo aun no sabia que me interesaba la electrónica y hasta el día de hoy, me ah servido para algunos de mis proyectos y tareas. Veo que se ayudan entre todos y si alguien no sabe algo, entre todos lo buscan, por eso me agrada este foro.

Espero poder ayudar a quien tenga nuevas ideas y a generar nuevas ideas. INVENTEMOS juntos. Saludos


----------



## fer3000 (Jul 17, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy Fernando, soy programador informático y aficionado a la electrónica en general. De vez en cuando, cuando tengo tiempo, reviso los foros de electrónica para seguir aprendiendo... de todos vosotros, claro.


----------



## CGM11 (Jul 17, 2019)

Hola estimados, soy CGM11, Carlos, mi especialidad es el software (C, embebido, IoT, Computer Vision), pero me embarque en un proyecto que me tiene 100% fuera de mi zona de comfort, aprendi a modelar en 3D, ahora le toca el turno a ... hacer PCBs... intente cuando era màs chico y menos paciente ... resultado: a la primera soldadura mal hecha, asesinaba a la placa con la propia punta del soldador!!! Saludos, este lugar es genial.


----------



## vincentcerberusx (Jul 18, 2019)

Excelente foro hay sobre todos los temas relacionados con lo que me apasiona saludos cordiales y buena vibra para todos


----------



## Danteligueri (Jul 18, 2019)

Hola! me llamo Daniel Hernandez, me gusta mucho la electronica, lleve un curso a nivel tecnico, he hecho varios proyectos pequeños, pero es apasinante ver como funcionan, saludos a todos


----------



## Elektrogle (Jul 18, 2019)

Hola amigos:
A ver que se ve por aquí, soy técnico de RF especializado en emisoras de FM y OM.


----------



## TronikFAAR (Jul 18, 2019)

Hola que tal a toda la comunidad!!!, mi nombre es Alejandro, tengo 28 años de edad, estudie la carrera de Ingeniería en Tecnologías Electrónicas, para resumir, mi gusto por la electrónica fue desde que tenia 15 años, me apasioné reparando televisiones, radios, tarjetas etc... después me introduje en el mundo de los PLC´S y Electrónica industrial  y fue lo que marco mi camino en mi carrera profesional , actualmente trabajo como Ingeniero Electrónico en una compañía importante a nivel mundial.


----------



## jork (Jul 18, 2019)

Hola, que tal a todos y todas  que participan en  ésta comunidad, mi nombre es Gabriel de Jesus Gomez Angulo, soy de Cartagena  Colombia, tengo  56 años y he sido seguidor de ésta pagina dede hace muchos años, aunque con poca participación, sus aporte me han servido mucho, me desempeño  en el campo de la comercialización de repuestos electrónicos.


----------



## ELECTRONICO ALBARREGAS (Jul 18, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


Hola a todos, soy Jose Antonio de Merida-Venezuela, gracias sres. foristas por permitir ofrecer y recibir  conocimientos de mi mundo, el mundo de la electronica, ante todos uds, saludos cordiales.


----------



## CETOR2019 (Jul 18, 2019)

Buenas noches, mi nombre: César Toasa Romo de Ecuador, mi reconocimiento por permitir ser un participante activo en los foros, mi fuerte en electrónica son las comunicaciones en FM y TV comercial,


----------



## gongunner (Jul 19, 2019)

Bueno, me presento, Soy Gonn de Buenos Aires! Paso música electrónica hace varios años pero al mismo tiempo me gusta instruirme sobre temas relacionados al sonido, a la electrónica y la electricidad en general.  Tengo algunos conocimientos básicos y espero poder aprender mas aquí. Creo que este foro reúne varias de las cosas que me gustan. Un abrazo enorme a toda la comunidad.


----------



## Shini (Jul 19, 2019)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro asi como en estos temas de electrónica, espero llenarme de conocimientos y llegado su momento porder brindar los mios gracias por recibirme.


----------



## Raam19 (Jul 19, 2019)

Saludos, soy René Acosta de Mérida Venezuela. Tengo 55 años. Me encanta la electrónica, empece de adolescente a revisar los artefactos eléctricos y electrónicos, me entusiasme y estudié electrónica en escuela técnica. Debido a que tuve que trabajar en el ramo, no estudie mas.  Luego de un tiempo hice estudios mas avanzados en un instituto técnico universitario. Y como ya sabemos el mundo de la electrónica avanza a pasos gigantescos lo que me trae a este foro, para seguir aprendiendo y estar actualizado.... Y ademas si el avance de esta tecnologia no me deja atras ayudaré en lo que pueda.


----------



## win1022 (Jul 20, 2019)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, mi nombre es Marvin y desde siempre me ha llamado la atención todo sobre la electrónica, espero aprender mucho en el foro.


----------



## Jago13 (Jul 20, 2019)

Hola a todos,
Soy José, de profesión eléctrico y de vez en cuando me gusta coger el soldador y hacerme algún circuito que encuentro en la red y que le doy uso práctico.

Espero aprender mucho aquí. graciassssss


----------



## Patxi_83 (Jul 20, 2019)

Hola a todos !

Soy Patxi, ingeniero industrial electrónico de formación, aunque mi profesión va por derroteros totalmente distintos...
Aún así, sigo intentando estar conectado con el mundo de la tecnología en general y la electrónica en particular con proyectos personales.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Nicomovi (Jul 21, 2019)

Mi nombre es Luis Montiel tengo 47 años de edad, soy de Venezuela, soy Ingeniero en Electrónica, la electrónica es mi pasión en especial el diseño y la creación de dispositivos,equipo, herramientas y sistemas de control en especial con microcontroladores, no soy muy dado al servicio y reparación, pero igual a veces hay que hacerlas. Mi propósito es que podamos aprender mas juntos, estoy a la orden... Saludos a todos!.


----------



## jhonkmope (Jul 21, 2019)

Hola que tal a todos, soy jhon camilo de Colombia   soy ing electrónico espero mucho de este foro y en lo que pueda ayudar estoy a la orden.


----------



## Daruit (Jul 22, 2019)

Saludos a todos, soy de Venezuela, estoy complacido de pertenecer a éste grupo.


----------



## Loltastic (Jul 22, 2019)

Hola soy nuevo en éste foro, mi nombre es Ricardo y soy técnico en electrónica, pero estoy desactualizado, espero poder ayudar y tambien recibir ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Pedro1982 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Pedro, tengo 36 años y soy franco-español. Nací al sur de Francia pero mis señores padres me criaron en España (Murcia). Estoy acabando un grado en Ingeniería mecánica. Soy de los que se incorporaron a la Universidad por la escasez laboral. Espero ayudar en lo que pueda por aquí. 

Un saludo!.


----------



## gda.67 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hola Soy Gabriel de Argentina , un gusto conocerlos y compartir experiencias


----------



## luisfelipezz (Jul 23, 2019)

Buenos dias a todos los compañeros del foro, mi nombre es Luis y vivo en la ciudad de San Salvador de Jujuy, trabajo como tecnico en una casa de informatica, me dedico a la electronica, pero con escasos conocimientos, asi que agradesco la oportunidad de poder contar con ayuda como la que se encuentra en este foro, saludos a todos los del foro.
Gracias.-


----------



## Jorge Miguel (Jul 23, 2019)

Hola me presento Mi nombre es Jorge Miguel Quintana Garcia graduado de Tecnico medio de Informatica y Tecnico Auxiliar de Sonido un saludo a la comunidad electronica


----------



## saull (Jul 23, 2019)

Hola , soy  Arturo Saull ,  hace tiempo   fui reparador  de  Tv ,  solo que  eran  Tv de pantalla de vidrio ,  deje muchos años  de reparar , ahora que  quiero reparar me encuentro que necesito diagramas de pantallas , si  ustedes me hacen el  favor de mostrarme los diagramas estaré eternamente agradecido  .  Saludos  !


----------



## BOMBARDIER01 (Jul 24, 2019)

Buenos días compañeros me llamo Marco, soy nuevo por aquí, aficionado novato a la electrónica.....Básicamente es mi Hobby.


----------



## luchocsn (Jul 24, 2019)

Hola , me presento soy Luciano, estoy con la electrónica desde chico siempre como aficionado y tengo otro hobby que es la acuriofilia y logre unir las dos cosas realizando algunos proyectos de iluminación led en mis acuarios plantados. Hace tiempo que tengo un kit de Arduino con la idea de poder controlar las luces y temperatura de mi acuario, ese es mi proyecto.

Saludos !


----------



## zrod (Jul 24, 2019)

Hola soy Rodrigo Bascuñan y soy novato y autodidacta pero un apasionado de la electrónica y en realidad es mi hobby, espero seguir aprendiendo en éste Foro, desde ya gracias.


----------



## Ale solis (Jul 25, 2019)

Hola a todos, gracias por aceptarme, hago electrónica por hobby, me encanta ya que mi oficio es informatica aplicada al automotor pero siempre reparo de todo... gracias por existir !


----------



## alberto1105 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hola a todos.


Me llamo Alberto y soy de España.

Aunque no me dedico profesionalmente a la electrónica, es una de mis pasiones. Reparo o lo intento, cualquier aparato desahuciado que cae en mis manos. 
Siempre que me asalta la duda, me gusta dejarme aconsejar por los que saben mas que yo, que es casi todo el mundo
Así mismo, también puedo compartir mis experiencias, que son unas cuantas.
Así que, para lo que haga falta.
Saludos.


----------



## verde (Jul 25, 2019)

Maravilloso. Todo es importante e interesante con Cristo Jesús en nuestros corazón , si que es total e infinitamente por la eternidad maravilloso, el foro, interesante.


----------



## lgsuplidores (Jul 25, 2019)

Saludos, Mi nombre es Luis Gutierrez soy de Venezuela soy electro-mecánico en mi profesión lleva ligada la electrónica en la que llevo 40 y tantos años agradezco mi aceptación en este prestigioso foro


----------



## Lito-48 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Ezequiel Perez soy de Mexico soy aficionado a la electronica,me pongo a sus ordenes en lo que pueda ayudar a resolver problemas de audio y electronica en gral.Saludos.


----------



## nelan (Jul 25, 2019)

Un cordial saludos a todos los miembros de ésta página, mi nombre es Nelson Gallardo soy técnico aficionado de la electrónica. soy de Venezuela quiero darle las gracias por aceptarme y ser parte de esta comunidad de Foros de Electrónica, y me gustaría compartir conocimientos y experiencias en el área de amplificadores y fuentes de poder que es el ramo que mas domino y que mas me gusta de la electrónica.


----------



## juangeniuselectronico (Jul 25, 2019)

Hola gente ¡ Soy Juan Carlos de Rio Negro Argentina , me gusta la electrónica y la instrumentación industrial.
Caí por éstos lados en este foro , vi muchos foros y me gustó el sitio, espero aportar algo al grupo , saludos a todos ¡


----------



## lucasdjok (Jul 25, 2019)

Hola soy nuevo, Saludos desde Rafael castillo, Buenos Aires


----------



## pedro_ (Jul 26, 2019)

Buenas, soy Pedro Pelaez. Estoy en esto por aficion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## IKARUSEM (Jul 26, 2019)

Hola!
Me llamo Elkin Mejía, de Colombia

Soy instrumentista industrial, estudiante de ingeniería electrónica


----------



## lalonga (Jul 26, 2019)

Hola mi nombre, Eduardo Perez, técnico en electrónica y me gustan éstos proyectos sobre audio.


----------



## Charlyrock25 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hola que tal? Me llamo carlos y estoy metiendome en el mundillo de la electronica..mas que nada audio..un gusto saludos a todos.


----------



## seragi (Jul 26, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Sergio soy técnico en electrónica y me dedico a esto , he leído varias veces temas del foro y es muy interesante y enriquecedor. soy de Buenos Aires Argentina ! Saludos !


----------



## Rockerman (Jul 27, 2019)

Soy un músico y aficionado en electrónica en cuanto al audio. Instrumentos musicales..


----------



## oscar6_ (Jul 28, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy de México .Ingeniero en comunicaciones y electrónica, espero aprender de ustedes y aportar a la comunidad mis conocimientos y experiencias.


----------



## demetrioa (Jul 28, 2019)

Muy buenas a todos, soy Demetrio Urrea, ingeniero electrónico de la Universidad dr Rafael Belloso Chacin, pero pronto comenzare a trabajar con cargo de técnico electromecánico, tengo 22 años y soy Venezolano. Me inscribo por que he visto que se pueden aprender de diversas áreas y pedir soporte, del mismo modo espero aportar todo lo que pueda. Saludos.


----------



## Tornetto (Jul 28, 2019)

Mi nombre es Roberto, Soy estudiante de ingenieria.
Espero serles util
Saludos!


----------



## kozak_cristian (Jul 29, 2019)

Buenas, soy técnico en varias ramas, les mando saludos a todos.
Saludos.


----------



## Judijdc (Jul 29, 2019)

Hola gracias por recibirme mi nombre es Juan y espero poder comporti con ustedes un nos ratos de esperiencia
Un saludo


----------



## Scorpion (Jul 29, 2019)

Buenas, soy Brian de Argentina.

Estudio ingeniería electrónica pero como la universidad apunta a un "ingeniero electrónico investigador" no enseñan mucho de practica.
Me interesa el foro para aprender la practica y poder ayudar con lo que pueda (suelo arreglar lo que vea).

Saludos !


----------



## Nerso Castillo (Jul 29, 2019)

Buenos días, soy de Venezuela, estado Miranda, saludos a todos.


----------



## martin waths (Jul 29, 2019)

buenas mi nombre es martin waths soy tecnologo en electricidad pero tengo mucho conocimiento en electronica pero me gustaría seguir aprendiendo max


----------



## Juan Baute (Jul 29, 2019)

Buenas noches mi Nombre es Juan Carlos Baute , soy ingeniero electricista y estoy emprendiendo en esta fabulosa carrera


----------



## skyguard (Jul 31, 2019)

Hola, saludos a todos, soy Pablo de Mar del Plata Argentina. Hasta hace unos cuantos años me dedicaba a electrónica en general, comunicaciones, etc. Ahora ya crecidito lo hago como hobbie. Arrancando con PICs.


----------



## Saether (Jul 31, 2019)

Mi nombre es Jens Saether....vivo en Barbacoas Nariño, Colombia,  apasionado por la electrónica y con muchas ansias de mejorar mis conocimientos en el tema, de antemano agradezco a todas aquellas personas de este grupo que estén dispuestos a compartir sus experiencias.


----------



## sebaeldiego (Jul 31, 2019)

Hola compañeros mi nombre es Diego y soy de Tucumán, Argentina. Gracias por aceptarme y espero servir de ayuda para juntos solucionar diversos problemas que nos aparezcan. Saludos !!


----------



## flacoA (Jul 31, 2019)

Hola...!!!
Mi nombre es Aníbal Aranda, soy de Colpes, un pueblito del interior de Catamarca, República Argentina.
Cursé el Bachillerato Perito en Electrónica en la Escuela Provincial de Educación Técnica N° 23 de Jesús María, Córdoba en los años '80...
Por cosas de la vida, a principios de los noventa me desvinculé casi totalmente de la electrónica, a finales de la primera década del nuevo siglo a través del servicio de Internet retomé la lectura de este mundo apasionante...
Desde hace varios años sigo este FORO, el cual es muy rico en saberes, por cuestión de claves y cambios de medios de comunicación tuve que crear el nuevo USUARIO que hoy comienzo a utilizar.

Desde siempre quiero agradecer la generosidad de tantas personas que comparten sus sabiduría y experiencia a través de este prestigioso FORO...

GRACIASSS...!!!


----------



## 91each (Jul 31, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Eduardo tengo 27 años y soy de AQrgentina. Me uní a este foro porque soy aficionado a la electrónica. Realicé una tecnicatura en mecatrónica en un terciario y actualmente me dedico a la electricidad domiciliaria e industrial. Saludos a todos


----------



## more_hawk (Jul 31, 2019)

Hola, soy nuevo en ésto, me gustaría aprender y ser de aporte para otros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## dionisio23 (Ago 1, 2019)

Hola me llamo Dionisio, soy técnico en electrónica desde Churuguara Falcón Venezuela ,esperemos estar en contacto siempre para poder ayudarnos entre si, gracias por acéptame.


----------



## alexander198916 (Ago 1, 2019)

Hola a todos,

Estoy contento de estar en este foro, soy ing. electrónico y estoy aquí para aprender y aportar soluciones, ideas, proyectos.

Gracias Totales!!!


----------



## Rafael hifi (Ago 1, 2019)

Hola amigos me gustan los equipos de audio y vídeo vintage, especialmente las grabadoras de sonido


----------



## Alejandro Teruel (Ago 1, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Alejandro y una de mis aficiones es la Electrónica. Espero pasar buenos momentos junto a todos vosotros.

Un saludo


----------



## fredes113 (Ago 1, 2019)

Hola me llamo felix soy de viedma Rio Negro y estoy empezando en esto que es la electronica , muchas gracias por aceptarme ....


----------



## Marlin (Ago 1, 2019)

Buenas noches (al menos en España)
Me presento, mi nombre es Ricardo y vivo en Cantabria, España, tengo 52 años de edad y cuantos más tengo más curiosidad siento por todo.
Trabajo en el mantenimiento industrial y la electrónica es algo que desde siempre me ha llamado la atención y con lo que NUNCA me he atrevido.
Pues bien, a partir de hoy mismo me atrevo.

Espero aprender mucho de los miembros de este foro y no resultar demasiado pesado con mis preguntas, aspecto por el que pido disculpas por adelantado. 

  Un saludo para todos los miembros del foro y para aquellos que lo hacen posible.


----------



## cabrito112 (Ago 1, 2019)

Hola buenas noches soy de Jujuy, hace 20 años me dedicaba a la electrónica y por un problema de enfermedad tuve que dejar. Ahora me dedico a la computación y de vez en cuando reparo (si se puede) monitores y tv's LCD o LED. Llegué aquí buscando ayuda sobre un TV Sanyo y es bueno ver que hay gente que todavía comparte su conocimiento, eso reconforta. Desde ya muchas gracias por eso y espero alguna vez ser de ayuda para alguien.


----------



## jlrosjim (Ago 2, 2019)

Hola a todos. Después de bastantes años alejado de esta afición, vuelvo a ella.
Antes me dediqué al tema de audio y actualmente estoy explorando el mundo de la RF.
Saludos a todos y gracias.


----------



## Miguel 128 (Ago 2, 2019)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Miguel Perez, tengo 40 años, soy de Capital, mas precisamente Parque Patricios; tecnico electromecánico de profesión y aficionado a la electronica y espero poder ser de utilidad en el foro.
Saludos a todos


----------



## edlabs (Ago 2, 2019)

Buen día para todos, mi nombre es Eisman. Agradezco la oportunidad de pertenecer a este foro. Me agradan todos los temas que tienen que ver tecnología en especial la electrónica. Es grato compartir y debatir temas de interés. Desde Colombia un abrazo para todos.


----------



## mepm86 (Ago 3, 2019)

Hola soy Matas Pereyra, tengo 33 años y soy de Córdoba, Capital, soy nuevo en esto de los foros, pero me encanta la idea de compartir experiencias, en electrónica, informática y rebotica.


----------



## Benetodj cr (Ago 3, 2019)

Hola amigos soy Bennett de Costa Rica tambien comparto el sonido y electronica.


----------



## lobodelaire (Ago 3, 2019)

Mi nombre es Wilber ,vivo en Costa Rica me encribi aqui en esta pagina porque me gusta mucho la electronica y como soy radioaficinado me gusto hacer proyectos etc.

saludos a todos con el mismo Hobbie.


----------



## EL_Iroso (Ago 3, 2019)

Mi nombre Lester Chala, soy de Cuba y vengo aqui cuando tengo dudas de electrónica


----------



## sael belu (Ago 3, 2019)

Buena tarde: mi nombre es Jaime Arturo Valle y tengo mi taller de servicio en electrónica desde el año 1990 en Atotonilco el Alto, Jalisco. México.
Me parece un foro de electrónica muy positivo y espero colaborar seguido con aportaciones valiosas para toda la comunidad. Un fuerte abrazo y saludo para todos!!!!!!


----------



## Blacksucces (Ago 4, 2019)

Buenos dias, me presento mi nombre es Montse y actualmente estudio instalaciones eléctricas y automáticas, me encanta la electrónica por eso dejo huella por aqui, espero aprender mucho de vosotros y vosotros de mi.

Saludos!


----------



## iraultzapc (Ago 4, 2019)

Mediante Google he llegado a éste foro.

Me interesa aprender a reparar tv's, me han dado varias averiadas y estoy intentando aprender.

Saludos y gracias por el trabajo del foro.


----------



## El jefe electronico (Ago 4, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Jonathan Valle, me he registrado para poder aprender mas de los maestros especializados, gracias por lo que me puedan ayudar con algunas preguntas que salgan en proceso del tiempo, gracias.


----------



## mike88 (Ago 5, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Miguel Millán, soy de Turmero, Estado Aragua, Venezuela. Soy Técnico en Electrónica.
Gracias por su bienvenida;  y estoy en el Foro de Electrónica para aprender y compartir experiencias en esta área que evoluciona constantemente.


----------



## franvazquez (Ago 5, 2019)

Hola, Soy Francisco, tengo 41 años. Soy ingeniero electricista con orientación electrónica. trabaje 6 años en una empresa de sonido como técnico de mantenimiento y operador de sonido. Tengo 12 años de experiencia en mantenimiento y reparación de maquinas tragamoneda y ruletas electrónicas. Me interesa particularmente los temas relacionados con equipos de audio, pero cualquier cosa que funcione con electricidad lo analizo. Casualmente me integro a este foro buscando la posible falla de un anafe eléctrico. Les dejo un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## fotoflipao (Ago 5, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Carlos y soy de Valencia.
Tengo conocimientos muy básicos de electrónica, algo de arduino y poco más, y tengo muchas preguntas y pocas respuestas...
Otras aficiones, la fotografía y la música.

Gracias por el registro.


----------



## toto1981 (Ago 5, 2019)

Mi nombre es Jose Antonio y soy de Murcia, tengo estudios muy básicos de electrónica, la mayor parte la he aprendido cacharreando e intentando arreglar cosillas. Sobre todo soy un amante de este mundillo que disfruta aprendiendo y espero poder ayudar. un saludo : )


----------



## ofere (Ago 6, 2019)

Saludos a todos, aquí un forero con poca idea de electronica pero intentando aprender.


----------



## THEHUNTER (Ago 6, 2019)

Buen día, soy de Argentina, electrónico, lic. en seguridad e higiene industrial, actualmente mas dedicado al electronica automotriz, me gusta la fotografia y la reparación de cámaras fotográficas analógicas y digitales.
La electrónica fue y sera mi gran amor. Trabaje 20 años formando técnicos como docente


----------



## tomas755 (Ago 6, 2019)

Mi nombre es Tomás Vila, 42 años, de Colombia, me gusta mucho la electronica y mas específicamente la reparación electronica y soy tecnico electrónico. Creo que tengo una mente bastante creativa que trato de usar para mis cosas y para ayudar a quien lo necesite aquí. Trato de aprender todos los días.

Saludos!


----------



## TINYMOORE (Ago 6, 2019)

Buenas Tardes, llegué a esta página buscando información sobre reguladores de voltaje y sus conexiones, que paralelo sí, que paralelo no, ya que construyo una fuente para efectos de guitarra, tengo ya 47 y me ha gustado siempre la electrónica amateur, no tengo grandes conocimiento pero tampoco he quemado nada nunca  hago reparaciones simples y bueno... soy de Río Negro, Argentina y TinyMoore proviene de una mezcla que tiene que ver con un lo musical, al tocar la guitarra ya en una banda se unieron mi seudónimo familiar Tiny con el apellido dos guitarristas que me gustan* Ritchie Blackmore y Gary Moore*
y de este último salió el Moore de TINYMOORE.... les dejo un gran abrazo


----------



## luisdtv (Ago 6, 2019)

Hola, a todos no se mucho de electrónica entre para aprender a reparar un tv smart 50 que no me anda la imagen y viendo si lo puedo arreglar, gracias a todos y saludos


----------



## Faraon (Ago 6, 2019)

Hola, soy de Valledupar - Colombia, Ing. Electrónico y entusiasta con la robótica. Estoy aquí para aprender y para enseñar un poquitin... Saludos cordiales


----------



## felipechire (Ago 7, 2019)

Saludos, soy Felipe Chire, de Venezuela, soy amante de la electrónica, la informática y las tecnologías en general. Llegue acá gracias a San Google y espero quedarme por largo tiempo.


----------



## Jerry Blake (Ago 7, 2019)

Hola, ante todo presentarme, recientemente me ha nacido la necesidad de aprender electrónica aunque nunca me he dedicado mucho al tema. Espero aprender bastante por aquí.

Un saludo


----------



## martoeze (Ago 7, 2019)

Buenas tardes chicos!

Mi nombre es Martin, soy un porteño exiliado en San Luis.
Amante de los fierros y el audio, pero amateur en electronica, carpinteria y varias cosas mas q cuando me agarra la loca intento hacer.
Por el momento estoy con varias ideas en la cabeza de domotica y demas, pero lo primordial es retomar mi viejo hobbie con los autos q perdi luego de problemas personales y depresion.
Asi q acá me tendran rompiendo las guindas jajaja

Saludos!


----------



## asrael12 (Ago 7, 2019)

Hola a todos: Me estoy iniciando en el mundo de la electrónica. Es estupendo encontrar espacios como este en el que participar y aprender.

De antemano Muchas Gracias por vuestra ayuda. Mariano.


----------



## arias490 (Ago 7, 2019)

Hola a todos , mi nombre es Felix Arias soy de Tucacas Falcon Venezuela, soy aficionado a la electrónica y tengo alrededor de 10 años que empecé a  incursionar en la electrónica.


----------



## isaac obed (Ago 8, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es isaac obed
Soy de mexico , estoy estudiando electrónica buscando un poco de informacion me encontre con esta pagina que me parece muy importante
Un saludos todos los que conforman esta página


----------



## Webdel52 (Ago 8, 2019)

Buenos Días,
 Mi nombre es Ernesto Burgos, soy un apasionado del bricolaje y le he metido mano a casi todo. La electrónica siempre me apasiono pero no he tenido tiempo hasta ahora de estudiar este tema . Estoy empezando con un curso básico desde cero y espero seguir mucho tiempo. 
Saludos


----------



## urieldiazg (Ago 8, 2019)

Hola.
Mi nombre es Uriel Díaz, soy de México y soy un apasionado de la tecnología. Saludos a todos, espero ayudar con mis aportes en el foro. Gracias..


----------



## Yamilmeiza (Ago 8, 2019)

Hola a todos. Soy tecnico electronico desde hace mas de 40 años. En ese periodo he relizado desde fabricacion de equipos de audio, reparacion de filmadoras, videograbadoras, televison TRC, Television digital , etc. 
Tengo bastante experiencia, aunque nunca se aprende todo.
Me gusta la investigación y tambien la docencia.
En la medida que mis tiempos me lo permitan podría responder algunas consultas que vea aparecer en el foro.
Muchas gracias.
Jorge


----------



## Franktome (Ago 9, 2019)

Hola: Mi nomfre es Francisco, estoy jubilado mi ocupación fué el espectáculo, mi especialización es el audio, mi afición es la electrónica aplicada a mi terreno, en la que terminé desarrollando la actividad; todo debido a perdida de audición; debido a mi trabajo con equipos de PA potentes y no siempre tener las suficientes precauciones y agravado por la pérdida natural debida a la edad, me recicle hacia la parte electrónica.

Ahora que dispongo de tiempo y mucho afán de conocimiento, pretendo ampliar mis conocimientos en la electrónica y comenzar con la digital.
Como soy de la generación analógica, me cuesta  adaptame a todo lo nuevo (incluido escribir en un chat), pero lo intento.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## invacuo (Ago 9, 2019)

Buenas a todos. Nuevo en el foro.
Saludos.


----------



## jocal50 (Ago 9, 2019)

Me llamo José soy ingeniero electrónico y estaré presto a la ayuda de quien lo requiera en asuntos de electronica profesional.


----------



## lamaquina (Ago 10, 2019)

Saludo Comunidad, mi nombre Odalis, apasionado a la electronica digital, análoga, conocimientos en sistema de tv por cable, ftth, circuitos electrónicos. Espero mi estadía con ustedes sea de lo mejor.

Estaba antes en el foro me ausente por cuestiones de tiempo y de nuevo estoy aqui. me gusta bastante el foro, compartir los conocimientos es importante, nos hace mas fuerte.

Gracias anticipadas y tratare de aportar y ayudar en lo que me sea posible.


----------



## ELBONEKUD (Ago 10, 2019)

Buenas tardes camaradas, mi nombre es Pablo, siempre me gusto la investigacion a la electronica, buscando algo de casualidad me envio aca y aproveche a registrarme. Me dedico a la elecricidad/elecronica de controles numericos, retroffiting y reparacion de Maquinas CNC .
Me apasiona el audio, hace muchos años que la vida me alejo , espero poder darme el tiempo par leer y ponerme al dia sobre todo lo no transitado al momento. Saludos y muchas gracias a todos por donar conocimiento.


----------



## Knoreyes (Ago 10, 2019)

Hola,  soy Ramon Reyes de Puerto Rico y me gusta la electrónica desde joven. Soy sonidista y me encanta reparar mis equipos. Encontré éste foro a través del Sr. Google y espero poder ayudar y que ustedes me ayuden. Gracias y bendiciones.


----------



## leovil (Ago 11, 2019)

Mi nombre es Leandro Vilches, tengo 45 años y soy un aficionado a la electrónica ,  en éste momento estoy en etapa de aprendizaje , bendiciones a todos el grupo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2019)

*  ¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*​


----------



## Guillermoeletro (Ago 11, 2019)

Saludos a todos los nuevos anigos, mi nombre e Guillermo, trabajo con eletronica a mas de 35 anos, viajando por latinoamerica pase 28 anos no Brasil e estoy actualmente en Colombia mi amor por electronica e muy grande, pido que disculpen la hortografia por que mis equipamentos de comunicacion estan en portugues e mudan los sinbolos y asentuaciones. podern encontrar na escrita
a o famoso PORTUNIOL
mezcla de portugues e espanol.
Gracias amigos.
Grande abraso a todos, de un tecnico a disposicion de Americalatina.


----------



## Jaime Moraga (Ago 11, 2019)

Hola a todos,

Soy Jaime Moraga, técnico en telecomunicaciones, redes y electricidad. hobbista electrónico.

Saludos desde Chile.


----------



## Jeffrey (Ago 11, 2019)

Gracias por permitirme hacer parte de este foro donde podré dar a conocer mis experiencias con las reparaciones hechas en electrónica desde el punto de vista como técnico electrónico e ingeniero de sonido.


----------



## Lizcano (Ago 12, 2019)

Hola, soy Jose  y me gusta la electrónica, espero aprender con ustedes, y en un futuro aportar lo que yo pueda. Saludos
JL


----------



## Fafino (Ago 12, 2019)

Hola a todos, espero que estén muy bien, mi nombre es Elvis, soy músico y antropólogo, desde niño me ha apasionado la electrónica, pero por alguna razón que no comprendo termine estudiando otra cosa. Pues estoy aquí para aprender y lograr cumplir las ideas y proyectos que tengo en mente. Bueno, gracias por él espacio y espero que todos están muy bien.


----------



## Rikky_shin (Ago 13, 2019)

Mi nombre es Ricardo Mejía tengo 25 años y me gusta la electricidad me gustas desarmar cualquier aparato que no funcione Y tratar de arreglarlo sin conocer Cuál es su falla y sin saber como se arma otra vez y he arreglado varias cosas así .recuerda que echando a perder se aprende y en lo q pueda aportar estoy a sus ordenes.. y gracias


----------



## Mickailin (Ago 13, 2019)

Hola a todos!!! Soy Miguel y me gusta mucho la electrónica


----------



## roberto mb (Ago 13, 2019)

Mi nombre es Roberto, apasionado de la electronica y un chin mas, esperando aportar mi granito de arena.


----------



## Socerdo83 (Ago 13, 2019)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Cristo soy de gran canaria, me he unido a vosotros a ver si me podeis ayudar con una cosilla, gracias y un saludo muy grande a todos


----------



## juanitoelmion (Ago 13, 2019)

Yo llegue aquí pues no puedo leer un at89c2051-24pu, compré un programador tl86ii plus, pero todo me sale en FF aunque si tiene programación, me pregunto que sera.


----------



## jmsenator (Ago 14, 2019)

Hola a todos. Siempre he sido un aficionado a la electrónica, lo que sucede es que en los últimos años he estado algo desconectado. Espero, gracias a este suculento lugar, volver a conectar y aprender lo que haga falta.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## CAGSDCM (Ago 14, 2019)

Que tal, soy Carlos, estudio una maestría en Ing. Electrónica y en lo que les pueda apoyar. Gracias


----------



## dariogcruzz (Ago 14, 2019)

Hola soy Darío Cruz, tengo 25 años. Soy de San Pedro, provincia de Jujuy, Argentina. Me interesé por la electrónica a los 10 años, a los 11 me compré mi primer libro llamado "Introducción a la electrónica" de Users; así arranqué.. jeje.. Hice la secundaria en la E.N.E.T. Nº1 "Cnel. Manuel Álvarez Prado", de ahí continué estudiando por mi cuenta, ya que no contaba con los recursos económicos para entrar a una Universidad. 
Soy un aficionado de armar proyectos que me encuentro por la web y espero poder aprender más sobre la electrónica en el camino... Saludos!


----------



## marpau2116 (Ago 14, 2019)

Soy Martin de Buenos Aires Argentina, espero poder compartir con todo el foro todo sobre amplificadores de potencia y equipos vintage.


----------



## Method-man (Ago 14, 2019)

Mi nombre es Genaro Rodriguez tengo 36 años y soy de la Republica Dominicana. Soy apacionado con la electronica..........


----------



## DMLUNA (Ago 15, 2019)

Hola,soy Diego de Argentina, apasionado por la electrónica, de la rama del audio: amplificadores,bafles,etc.
Hobbista, autodidacta, aún no pude estudiar formalmente aunque espero hacerlo muy pronto,espero poder contribuir con mí poco conocimiento,y aprender de los que más saben.


----------



## lisney (Ago 15, 2019)

Hola soy nuevo en ésto de la electrónica y me he conectado con ella pues me gustan los equipos y demás, buscando cómo mejorar el audio me mi equipo casero me encontré con éste foro, si alguien me puede ayudar en ésto de la electrónica le agradeceré mucho ya que me gustaría aprender y no solo hacer por hacer porque otro dice que es la mejor forma, sino porque entienda lo que estoy haciendo. Gracias a todos por éste Foro. Espero con ansias sus sugerencias !


----------



## Mag Leon (Ago 16, 2019)

Hola, Me llamo Magno, Es algo que siempre me gusto y ahora me estoy dando mas prioridad... He echo mucho de Electricidad, Controles, Termo mecánica y Ahora estoy dentrando en lo que es la electronica ...
Saludos Buena Vida a todos


----------



## SantosAlmagrande (Ago 16, 2019)

Hola a todos! mi nombre es José Santos, tengo 48 años y vivo en Saltillo, Coahuila, México, desde que tenia como 13 años me empezó a gustar la electrónica, y a estas alturas de mi vida me apasiona, soy herrero de profesión y para desempeñar cada vez mejor mis servicios, he ido buscando información a cerca de procesos, y de herramientas que me ayuden a ofrecer más calidad en mis servicios y productos, así que compré dos máquinas con tecnología inverter, una soldadora y una para corte por plasma, las dos fallaron y me adentré en la odisea de repararlas yo mismo,una, porque ya expiró la garantía,y otra por el placer de hacerlo yo, para continuar con mi trabajo hice una soldadora con un trafo de microondas reciclado, para mejorarla construí un rectificador, y mejoró el proceso de soldadura, pero ahora tengo que soldar una pieza de aluminio y creo que me falta perfeccionarla para poder "quemar" algunos electrodos que requieren cd, entre ellos el aluminio, es así como vine a dar a este magnífico foro donde veo que muchas personas tenemos mucho que aprender, y compartir, es la primera vez que participo en un foro por este medio, así que un saludo afectuoso y a darle!


----------



## Romero figo (Ago 17, 2019)

Soy Jose Gomez, un entusiasta de la electronica que toda mi vida me sirvió de sustento y hoy día seguiré aprendiendo, hoy prácticamente por retirarme me queda tiempo de aprender mas de este maravilloso mundo, de la electronica, Saludos Amigos desde la CDMX


----------



## Eddyman (Ago 17, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Edinson, soy de colombia, estudiante de ing electrónica, tengo un gran interés en aprender todo lo relacionado a energía renovable.


----------



## jaap91 (Ago 17, 2019)

Javier Avalos, desde Chile! Soy Técnico Electrónico y quiero seguir aprendiendo.


----------



## luis saiz (Ago 17, 2019)

Mi experiencia a sido con la fabricación de amplificadores de sonido, cordial saludo.


----------



## Fmt309 (Ago 17, 2019)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme. Soy Fernando de Argentina, amante de la electrónica.


----------



## elpatopatino (Ago 17, 2019)

Hola a todos, ya era parte del foro, pero deje éste pasatiempo de la electrónica por un tiempo, ahora vuelvo a éste apasionante mundo.


----------



## Federico I (Ago 18, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy Federico de la ciudad de Rosario. No soy del palo de la electrónica, sino de la construcción,  pero en mi tiempo libre hago modelismo y desde chiquito siempre me gustó desarmar artefactos que no andaban y seguramente también habrá caído alguno que aún andaba, jeje. Y estoy acá para aprender un poco y poder aplicarlo a mis maquetas. 
Los voy a llenar de preguntas, así que prepárense.  
Saludos. 

Federico.


----------



## tito31 (Ago 18, 2019)

Saludos yo soy Miguel Torres y vivo en esto momento en Montreal Canada


----------



## renorain (Ago 18, 2019)

Hola a todos, Soy Javier Hernandez, de Santiago de Chile, aficionado a la Electronica, Astronomia y maquetismo, de profesion y oficio Informatico.

Siempre buscando foros en google, he llegado a este, y espero ser un aporte, tanto generando dudas y debates como ayudando dentro del poco conocimiento como aficionado que soy.

Un abrazo y gracias de antemano por sus futuras respuestas y/o preguntas.

Atte.
RenoRain


----------



## Sigfridn3w (Ago 19, 2019)

Hola a todos. Soy Andrés castro soy técnico en audio y video. Espero ser de gran ayuda llevo 10 años en el campo.


----------



## Sumeri0 (Ago 19, 2019)

Hola, soy Brayan y espero aportar en lo que pueda mis conocimientos en electrónica


----------



## mikiangelo (Ago 19, 2019)

Gracias por admitirme en el foro, mi nombre es Miguel Benitez, y soy un técnico de la vieja guardia, me encanta la electrónica, y estoy tratando de ponerme al día con las nuevas tecnologías y de aprender, seguramente necesitaré recurrir al foro muchas veces , desde ya estoy agradeciendo a todos , muchas gracias !


----------



## AngelOlleta (Ago 19, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Angel Olleta, soy tecnico electrónico graduado de una escuela tecnica, actualmente estoy estudiando ingeniería en electrónica y me interesa mucho el campo de la electrónica y microcontroladores  me gustaría aprender mas y ayudar en algun caso.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## myomach (Ago 20, 2019)

Buenos dias desde España.
Mi nombre es Carlos, Soy tecnico en electronica y mantenimiento. Es un palcer poder formar parte de esta comunidad de electronicos. Espero aportar todo lo que pueda.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelangel6486 (Ago 20, 2019)

Hola, soy Miguel Ángel de Santa Fe, trabajo en una casa de reparaciones electrónicas y estoy trabado por información que no conozco  y al mismo tiempo espero tener algunos conocimientos que sirvan al foro.


----------



## Patodigital (Ago 20, 2019)

Hola a todos nuevamente. Mi nombre es Patricio y vivo en Buenos Aires.
Ya estaba registrado, pero como no pude volver a acceder, me volví a registrar.
Aficionado a la Electrónica desde hace muchos años, y ahora jubilado de la Docencia, un gusto poder estar nuevamente en este foro que aporta mucho.
Gracias en especial a los moderadores del foro por aportar sus conocimientos


----------



## voadil23 (Ago 20, 2019)

Hola me presento me gusta la electronica  y me gusta aprender .Saludos


----------



## jose luis perez (Ago 20, 2019)

Hola... soy José, me dedico a la radio difusión y la electronica la hago solo para solucionar algunos inconvenientes o en ocasiones hacer algún equipo casero que no tenga mucha dificultad.


----------



## RVAREZ (Ago 20, 2019)

Hola a todos y gracias por aceptarme soy Roberto Alvarez tengo 46 años técnico en electrónica, espero poder colaborar con el foro compartiendo datos e información.


----------



## jose julio (Ago 20, 2019)

Hola soy José Julio Lopez de Barranquilla , Colombia soy tecnico electrónico y estoy tratando de aprender lo que mas pueda de amplificación clase D , cualquier cosa que yo pueda colaborar con gusto , gracias por recibirme en este importante foro.


----------



## asi6montessori (Ago 22, 2019)

Hola buenas, soy un aficionado a la informática que de vez en cuando intenta hacer alguna cosita de electrónica


----------



## DavidCB (Ago 22, 2019)

Me presento 

Soy David, vivo en Barcelona, España, y soy usuario sin conocimientos de electrónica. Os leo normalmente, pero finalmente me he decidido a registrarme para poder escribir.

Un saludo!


----------



## Marlon2020 (Ago 22, 2019)

Hola buenos dias. Espero esten bien. Saludos a todos. Me llamo Marlon. Un placer. Soy de Venezuela pero habito en Colombia. Me gusta mucho la electronica y cada dia aprender mas y ampliar asi la experiencia. Y en lo que pueda tambien compartirla.

Saludos.


----------



## Richard7777 (Ago 22, 2019)

Hola soy Ricardo, vivo en Mar del Plata, Argentina, tengo varios conocimientos de electrónica que estoy dispuesto a compartir con todos y también espero aprender mucho mas con sus conocimientos.

Saludos


----------



## MauricioSandi (Ago 23, 2019)

Hola me llamo Mauricio y soy técnico en Electrónica y Electricidad de Costa Rica estoy para servirles


----------



## tobemar (Ago 23, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Tomás y me gusta la radio y la electrónica en general. Actualmente me interesa hacer una galena para FM. ¿es posible?


----------



## Fabi412119 (Ago 23, 2019)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


----------



## FBARRERA (Ago 23, 2019)

Hola
Soy Freddy, y la verdad es que aun cuando tengo conocimientos de electrónica no es mi fuerte, mas bien es la programación, comunicación entre dispositivos (de todo tipo TCP/IP, serial, paralelo, usb, etc....) y mi idea es aportar a ese nivel y también poder aprender del foro.

Así que manos a la obra y espero aportar en lo que pueda.

Saludos


----------



## lorenzoelectronics (Ago 23, 2019)

Buen día, gracias por aceptarme, agradecido saludos, acá deseo aprender mucho y también deseo ayudar en lo que esté a mi alcance,  saludos a todos.


----------



## SOLANOT (Ago 23, 2019)

Tengan el cordial saludo a todos de la pagina, después de un tiempo vuelvo a la pagina, Soy tecnico electronico y estoy dispuesto también a ayudar, somos una familia en la rama electrónica y estamos para apoyarnos los unos a los otros, espero también su apoyo y asi seguiremos adelante. muchas gracias.


----------



## Jose Velazco (Ago 23, 2019)

Buenas noches, yo soy Jose Velazco, y soy de la provincia de Bs As, Argentina. Estoy jugando con la electrónica desde que tengo 14 años...y ahora tengo 23, así me defiendo como puedo, por eso entré a éste grupo para desasnarme, espero llegar  a ser parte de éste grupo hermosos de amigos.


----------



## Electroico (Ago 24, 2019)

Hola,soy  nuevo por aquí tengo muy pocos conocimientos de electrónica  pero se  de configuración....Soy un apasionado de la electrónica y  me gustariá aprender más.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Oliten15 (Ago 24, 2019)

Buenas tardes compañeros, me llamo Oliver Tenorio, soy de Nicaragua y me encanta la electrónica aunque este empezando en este maravilloso mundo. Gracias por ayudar a quienes queremos aprender, bendiciones.


----------



## hollyjorge (Ago 25, 2019)

Buenas a todos.

Espero pasar ratos agradables por aquí.

Mis conocimientos son escasos así que seguro aprenderé mucho.


----------



## CHABETA2HADA (Ago 25, 2019)

Buen dia! Mi nombre es HenryAlberto Dugarte. De Barinas, Venezuela. Un placer estar en este foro compartiendo lo aprendido y por aprender. Ayudando y permitiendo ser ayudado en este mundo que me apasiona (la electronica). Mi experiecia en electronica no es mucha pero espero serles util.


----------



## rsheila2002 (Ago 25, 2019)

Hola buenas me presento. soy de Barcelona y apasionado de la electrónica


----------



## Ignaciora (Ago 25, 2019)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Ignacio, soy de Ponferrada, y me encanta la electrónica, a ver si vamos aprendiendo algo,
Un saludo


----------



## psysco (Ago 25, 2019)

Buenas tardes compañeros, soy de Málaga y me gustaría iniciarme en el mundo la electrónica puesto que siempre me ha llamado la atención, empiezo desde la más absoluta ignorancia y espero aprender mucho de ustedes, muchas gracias por dejarme ser parte de esta comunidad.


----------



## Kallalium (Ago 25, 2019)

Hola, saludos cordiales a todos de Charls Llan Tor, soy nuevo y la verdad que no estoy seguro de si estoy en el sitio correcto para presentarme, agradeceré vuestra comprensión, soy aficionado, con muchos deseos de aprender mas de electrónica para elaborar mi máquina de soldar con su apoyo. Gracias


----------



## cangurejo (Ago 25, 2019)

Un saludo cordial a todos los foreros,  mi nombre es Juan Stancheff y  me dedico a la electrónica del automotor , espero serles útil y también aprender de ustedes.


----------



## condebusta (Ago 25, 2019)

Hola a todos! Mi nombre es Gustavo y siempre me ha llamado la atención la electrónica, pero apenas es que pienso echarle todas las ganas


----------



## tiocalambres (Ago 26, 2019)

Hola a todos, me llamo Ángel, y desde hace ya tiempo me aficioné a la electrónica. Desde entonces desmonto cualquier aparato electrónico estropeado que cae en mis manos... y a veces hasta arreglo alguno que otro. Bueno, al lio: si en algo puedo ayudar, contad conmigo. Saludos cordiales desde Madrid


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2019)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*​


----------



## linux10 (Ago 26, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro. Soy técnico en electrónica y reparador de ¨cacharros¨ varios, asi como también me interesa la informática y asuntos relacionados con la tecnología.


----------



## Manufirmani (Ago 26, 2019)

Soy Manuel de Argentina, gracia por aceptarme.


----------



## hornet54 (Ago 27, 2019)

Hola, buenos días a todos, soy Manuel Hernandez, mi profesión es ingeniero aeronáutico pero soy apasionado de la electrónica y me agradaría de su apoyo y conocimientos cuando tenga dudas sobre el tema, gracias.


----------



## yosefph (Ago 27, 2019)

Hola, soy José gpe Juarez López, técnico en electrónica desde hace 30 años ,estoy aquí para enseñar lo poco o mucho de mi conocimiento adquirido en mi trayectoria como técnico en audio y video, saludos a todos.


----------



## combustivelsens (Ago 27, 2019)

Hola a todos me gusta este mundillo sobre sensores y la tecnologia creo que el que se apaciona por este mundillos busca información para mejorar y poder entender más a cerca de esto.Pienso que aquí me aprendere cosas nuevas.


----------



## chapiro (Ago 27, 2019)

Hola a todos , gracias por permitirme ser parte de este foro ya que como aficionado  siempre es interesante saber
como resolver las dudas que van surgiendo en el camino.


----------



## Frendis (Ago 28, 2019)

Hola me llamo Frendis, acabo de registrarme en éste foro el día de ayer, un gran saludo a todos los integrantes soy de Venezuela pero vivo en Perú y trabajo la electrónica por que me gusta pero tengo poco conocimiento en la materia por eso acudo a sus experiencias, gracias y feliz día para todos.


----------



## cdsh (Ago 28, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Carlos Serrano, soy de Cumaná, Venezuela, me llamo la atención esto de la electrónica, empece en este mundo por hobby, ahora estoy totalmente enganchado empece reparando tv y ahora me dedico a reparar laptops


----------



## A7-Solano (Ago 28, 2019)

Hola buenos días.
Yo soy A-Solano, desde Perú.
Es un gusto ser parte de esta comunidad, gracias por permitir que ingrese.


----------



## rnava3010 (Ago 28, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Ricardo y soy estudiante de informatica de la UNAM.


----------



## Shiftybos (Ago 28, 2019)

Hola, ya era miembro por alguna razón, no me encontro el servidor, y tuve que volver a registrarme, ahora como shiftybos, un saludo a todos ustedes


----------



## Henri Emilio Diaz Lopez (Ago 28, 2019)

saludos a todos amigos de la electronica desde san felipe edo yaracuy siempre ala orden


----------



## jonau (Ago 28, 2019)

Hola.
Mi nombre es Jonathan Aguirre y busco aprender mas sobre la electronica digital ya que me llama mucho esto de las implementaciones en las protoboard y espero que me ayuden eh igual intentare ayudaros .. Saludos  !


----------



## rodolfoscar11 (Ago 28, 2019)

Buenas noches soy Rodolfo de muy poco de electrónica de que no llegó no si quiera al conocimiento que tiene este grupo que integra el foro pero deseo fervientemente aprender estoy leyendo mucho sobre electrónica pero se generan dudas. Al
 no conocer  e recurrido a buscar información me gusta la electrónica y quiero aprender


----------



## josells (Ago 29, 2019)

Hola: Me llamo José Luis soy licenciado en informatica, la cual desempeño como tecnico, soy aficionado a la electrónica, ya que me ha hecho falta para las reparaciones de Hardware, como fuentes comutadas de pc, monitores, entre otros, pero mi objetivo  del forum es conocer personas que desarrollen este campo y compartir experiencias, dudas , consejos sobre todo lo relacionado a la electrónica.
Gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## Pablo Cacharrero (Ago 29, 2019)

Buenas a todos, soy de Madrid y tengo la electronica un poco oxidada, a ver si con vosotros la desoxido.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## matosbx (Ago 29, 2019)

Meu nome é Matos sou do Brasil, quero agradecer a equipe por não me encontrar no fórum


----------



## MCAELECTRONICS (Ago 29, 2019)

Buenos días, somos una empresa de reparación electrónica industrial y hemos visto este foro muy interesante a la hora de aprender y ayudar a quien lo pueda necesitar, intentaremos participar de forma activa, el tiempo que nos sea posible en algún post, un saludo.


----------



## jose velez (Ago 29, 2019)

Buenas , soy de Chile , acá entrando a este maravilloso grupo espero servirles e igual aprender agradecido.


----------



## monfren10 (Ago 30, 2019)

Buenas gente del foro, me presento, mi nombre es Fabio mas conocido como monfren, aficionado a la electronica, espero me reciban por aca y compartir en todo aquello que sea util, desde ya agradecido por lo que comparten y lo que se aprende. Saludos desde Argentina


----------



## fermars (Ago 31, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Fernando y soy de Madrid, España. Espero poder aprender y solventar dudas y problemas en estos foros. Gracias.


----------



## Wildav (Ago 31, 2019)

Saludo Cordial. Mi nombre William Davila. Soy ingeniero electronico experto en automatización y control de maquinaria industrial. Con gusto compartiré mis experiencias y conocimientos a quien lo requiera. también ofrezco el servicio de soluciones completas y asesoría a la industria en general.


----------



## nemil (Ago 31, 2019)

Hola saludos a todos, mi nombre es  Cesar de Uruguay , soy técnico electricista, me apasiona la electrónica y a veces mi inquietud me lleva a hacer algún que otro proyecto
Gracias por esta oportunidad, y si puedo ayudar en algo a las ordenes.


----------



## antonio silva (Ago 31, 2019)

Soy Antonio  Silva, gracias por aceptarme en éste enorme grupo, que al igual que yo son apasionados por la electrónica. Me inicié en 1988 estudiando electrónica básica, fue un paso grande para mi ya que desde niño me gustaba ésta rama, han pasado los años y aqui estoy siempre aprendiendo  y actualizándome con la tecnología, me gusta compartir con mis colegas  los conocimientos adquiridos durante éste tiempo y aprender de lo nuevo que puedan aportar, gracias a todos.


----------



## Santos19 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hola, soy Manuel Rodríguez, de Cádiz en España. Trasteo mucho con electronica/electricidad y como, siempre salen los problemas. He leído muchas veces vuestro foro y no me decidía a participar. Creo que ya es el momento.
Un saludo para todos


----------



## Daniel_uy (Sep 1, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Daniel, tengo 43 años y vivo en Montevideo, Uruguay. Encontré el foro gracias a unas búsquedas relacionadas con el audio. Tengo conocimientos de informática pero la electrónica está bastante relacionada a la misma y aunque siempre me intereso no fue sino hasta hace unos pocos años que pude comenzar a estudiarla. Felicitaciones por el foro, la cantidad y calidad de la información disponible gratuitamente es increíble y de agradecer.


----------



## gilbertocruz (Sep 1, 2019)

Buenos días.

Me inscribo porque soy nuevo en el mundo de la electrónica y quiero saber mas sobre ésta ciencia y arte


----------



## ostondj (Sep 1, 2019)

Saludos desde Chile, soy autodidacta  en electronica, tengo 38, hago focos  led y un poco de audio profesional, reparación, muy bueno el foro y de gran ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## manuel savio (Sep 1, 2019)

Saludos a todos, me gustaría aprender mucho mas de electrónica general, agradecido por éste foro.


----------



## Alberto_grg (Sep 1, 2019)

Hola me llamo Alberto soy de España ,me encanta la electronica , la cantidad de cosas utiles que se puede hacer con ella y reparar aparatos. 

Me he registrado aqui para aprender todo lo que pueda y si puedo ayudaros tambien me hace ilusion


----------



## Leinad20 (Sep 2, 2019)

Dario dijo:


> hola. mi nombre es Cesar Dario Quinteros, tengo 31 años, soy tecnico electronico y desde muy pequeño me apasiono la electronica. tambien me apasiona muchisimo la robotica y los sitemas microcontrolados, con respecto a estas ultimas dos diciplinas recien hace un par de años que pude dedicarme de lleno ya que recien en 2005 pude comprar mi primera pc. hace un mes, he podido crear un sitio web al que pienzo subir mis proyectos para compartir con todo aquel que visite mi web. el primer proyecto a compartir es un pequeño robot evade obstaculos al que puede programarse de distintas maneras agregando porsupuesto, el hardware necesario. es muy facil y economico, especial para aquellos que recien se inician en robotica y pic´s, todos los componentes son de aparatos en desuso a ecepcion del pic claro. luego subire  otros proyectos que tego en mente... me encanta compartir información y ayudar a los que lo necesitan cuando un proyecto se les clava o se les "queman los libros" como decimos por aqui jeje... un afectuoso saludo a todos
> pd: (mi pagina esta en mi firma)


Hola que tal


----------



## nukone (Sep 2, 2019)

Buenas tardes soy Carlos trabajo en la parte de electronica y es bueno estar en contacto con gente del mismo oficio 
Les dejo saludos
Estaremos hablando


----------



## axelamir (Sep 3, 2019)

Hola me llamó Marcelo de Misiones


----------



## rocarbri (Sep 3, 2019)

Hola a todos. Soy Roberto de Buenos Aires....tengo 70 años y mis hobbies son el ferromodelismo y la filatelia. Muchas veces busco ayuda en los foros para temas relacionados con el modelismo ferroviario.  Soy muy aficionado a hacer mis propios desarrollos electrónicos . En lo que pueda colaborar estoy a plena disposición de todos los foristas. Saludos a todos.


----------



## pacocele (Sep 3, 2019)

Hola amigos mi nombre es Elías Vedia desde San Juan Argentina, tengo 31 años de edad y soy un aficionado fanático de la electrónica, la robótica e informatica, actualmente soy técnico en informatica y telefonía celular, reparo electrodomésticos, realizo instalaciones eléctricas, domiciliarias e industriales, armo y reparo amplificadores, alarmas, etc. Me encanta éste Foro y compartir conocimientos.


----------



## kacho (Sep 3, 2019)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Hola.


----------



## rony2810 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hola mi saludo para todos.

Soy aficcionado a perlar cables y cacharrear con artefactos electricos.... Y llegue aqui en busca de informacion y leer de las personas que mas saben para aprender un poco mas ..... Gracias .


----------



## Mosfete (Sep 4, 2019)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro y estoy deseando aprender. Muchas gracias


----------



## maxnetworld (Sep 5, 2019)

Saludos a toda la comunidad, yo soy Sandro de Barcelona y empecé con la electrónica ya mas en serio, por mi pasión por los drones, y todo un nuevo mundo de posibilidades con Arduino, Raspberry pi, Adafruit y mi sueño es aprender, ya monté una impresora 3D, una reprap prusa i3 y un dron pero yo no le metí el software, yo monté todo el hardware y quiero aprender, me disculparan por mi mala caligrafía pero ya no hay nada que hacer con 48 años y mi trabajo saludos y vamos allá...



jorger dijo:


> Hola.
> Mi nombre es Jorge Manzano,tengo 16 años y curso en 4º de ESO.Soy un gran aficionado en esto de la electrónica,mi especialidad,todo lo que tenga que ver con transformadores,osciladores y motores brushless   .Aunque todavía no se mucho,cada día se aprende algo.Este foro en sus días me fué de gran ayuda (y todavia lo es)   .
> Desde pequeño siempre me ha gustado todo aparato que se pudiera mover por si solo .
> 
> ...


 
La chatarra para unos, es el tesoro para otros que vemos la vida con otra perspectiva y me siento identificado, saludos bro


----------



## Piratilla (Sep 5, 2019)

Hola, buenas tardes a todos 
Soy Piratilla, solo de nombre jejeje, y estoy encantado en formar parte de un foro de electrónica como este.
Muchas gracias y espero aprender mucho!!
Gracias a todos


----------



## Synt4x3rr0r (Sep 5, 2019)

Buen día Forosdeelectrónica, les habla Juan Manuel, un iniciante entusiasmado por el mundo de la electrónica.
Actualmente dispongo de la mitad de mi futuro laboratorio , así que estoy muy contento de poder aprender en éste foro de grandes compañeros y poder aplicarlo en mi humilde laboratorio.
Muchas gracias por la sencilla registración y aceptación. Espero poder aportar algo algún día.

Buena vida para todos.


----------



## BORNER (Sep 5, 2019)

Mi nombre es _Arturo Bonilla_, soy_ Ingeniero Automotriz_ me gusta la electrónica y todo lo que lo complemente.
quiero compartir mis conocimiento adquiridos en mi carrera así como  aprender de los demás.



*La mayoría de las personas gastan más tiempo y energía en rondar los problemas que en tratar de resolverlos.*

 Henry Ford.


----------



## Juan1960 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Juan Canales soy Tecnico en electronica desde hace veinte años y es un placer para mi formar parte de este foro


----------



## El Bote (Sep 5, 2019)

Saludos a todos.
Soy uno mas aquellos que gusta aprender de todo un poco, para poder acaso siquiera cambiar un foco.
De antemano agradezco a todos los participantes que nos brindan certeras orientaciones en este muy apasionante mundo de la electrónica


----------



## Simon Hung (Sep 5, 2019)

Hola: Mi nombre es Simon, vengo de China. Suministro principalmente bloque de terminales de PCB, bloque de terminales de resorte, bloque de terminales de tornillo en todo el mundo. Cualquier consulta, por favor contácteme


Hello: My name is Simon ,I am coming from China. I mainly supply pcb terminal block, spring terminal block, screw terminal block worldwide. Any inquiry, please contact me.


----------



## Herzio (Sep 6, 2019)

Hola a todos; soy "Herzio" .Tengo ya 51 años y el mundillo de la electrónica lo tenia un tanto dejado por dedicarme a otra cosa, el caso es que en su día termine los estudios de técnico superior en electrónica industrial.
Por el foro caí a raíz de un enlace de Youtube así que ha sido casi por casualidad.
Pues nada por aquí estaremos para servir y servirnos.


----------



## droman (Sep 6, 2019)

Hola a todos.
Soy programador informático, aunque estudié FP1 Electrónica y siempre que puedo me pongo a cacharrear con algo 

Estaba buscando circuitos para recrear e ir aprendiendo y he topado con esta web.

Espero poder aprender algo... por que divertirme seguro!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Miguel Milheiro (Sep 6, 2019)

Mi nombre es Luis Miguel Milheiro, tengo 59 años, soy de Lisboa - Portugal, amo la electrónica desde que era muy joven, trabajo en el área de reparación y sigo las nuevas tecnologías aprendiendo y enseñando siempre a quienes piden ayuda.
Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## Zaulo (Sep 7, 2019)

Que tal mi nombre es Saúl y estudio la carrera en electrónica, ya que me intersa mucho el comportamiento de los componentes que forman un circuito.


----------



## mag1954 (Sep 7, 2019)

Mi nombre es Manuel Ariza, vivo en Santa Marta Colombia y quiero compartir conocimientos con otras personas.


----------



## lugase (Sep 7, 2019)

Hola soy Lugase de Colombia, buscando me encontre con este grupo , tengo 35 años en la electrónica, como técnico, tengo una especialización en energía solar, cualquier inquietud


----------



## RenzoFDKq (Sep 7, 2019)

Hola a todos.


----------



## Garho (Sep 7, 2019)

Hola a todo, mi nombre es Edgar Garcia, soy de Playa del Carmen, México, tengo 55 años, soy Tec Electromecánico,  soy autodidacta, me gusta la investigación, soy fanático del reciclado de equipos, la reparación, adaptación y fabricación de todo tipo de equipos es mi hobby, cada día aprendo algo nuevo, lo mas importante es reconocer que la sabiduría viene del Altísimo, así que, no me considero sabio.
lo que pueda aportar con gusto lo haré,  así como el recibir las criticas y consejos de todos Uds., gracias por permitirme compartir con Uds, un poco de historia personal, Dios les Bendiga!!!!!

Saludos!!!!!


----------



## Rkebra (Sep 8, 2019)

Buenas a todos mi nombre es RAMON DIAZ soy técnico superior en electrónica , afición electrónica a tiempo completo


----------



## laura77 (Sep 8, 2019)

Soy Laura, tengo 44 años, estudié electrónica en Colombia. Actualmente estoy por Dinamarca, me encontré éste foro muy bueno y acá estaré para valerme de sus conocimientos y como no, yo tambien puedo ofrecerles mis conocimientos, soy una chica todo oídos, gracias .


----------



## diogenes (Sep 8, 2019)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Diogenes Nieves,siempre me ha gustado la electrónica, gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## aletucu (Sep 9, 2019)

Gracias por aceptarme. Me gusta mucho la electrónica. De anticipación poco voy aprendiendo.
Desde Tucumán , Argentina.


----------



## chejovasquez (Sep 9, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy de Guatemala, llegué acá en busca de un diagrama para fabricarme mi propio amplificador para bajo eléctrico, espero puedan ayudarme, gracias.


----------



## Pabloangel86 (Sep 9, 2019)

Saludos, mi nombre es Pablo Angel  vivo en New York y trabajo re-manufacturando computadoras  de automóviles, apasionado de la electrónica siempre a la órden para cualquier pregunta.


----------



## luis nieves (Sep 9, 2019)

buenas tarde mi nombre es luis nieves quiero agradecerle al foro de electronica por agregarme soy venezolano y me gusta la electrónica trabajo en mi c


----------



## Johan Manuel (Sep 9, 2019)

Que tal compañeros.Mi nombre es Johan,soy de Venezuela,musico y tecnico en electronica.Desde hace unos añitos para aca he descubierto que me apasiona la electronica y quiero seguir aprendiendo cada vez mas sobre esta rama fascinante.Ya de antemano les doy las gracias.


----------



## JORTEGON (Sep 9, 2019)

Hola, soy Jose Heriberto Ortegon, nativo del Puerto Petrolero Barrancabermeja de Colombia, soy amante de la musica y la electronico, espero compartir mis conocimientos con los integrantes de este grupo y aprender mucho de ellos.


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 9, 2019)

Buenas mí nombre es Daniel, mí pasión por la electrónica empezó cuando tenía unos 12 años con un combinado de mí viejo, metiendo mano sin saber pude conectarme un parlante que estaba desconectado y luego de eso empecé a mirar si podía conectarle un radio grabador la cálida de audio de  ese combinado era muy buena, tenía dos Audio fiel HF8 de 8 pulgadas, cuando pasé a un grabador con CD la calidad mejoró mucho pero por temas económicos en mí familia no pude estudiar en una escuela técnica, luego de unos 25 años volví a este hermoso hobie reviviendo un tocadiscos Cbs Televa T-314, soy novato en electrónica pero mirando tutoriales en la web me doy mañas, próximamente haré un posteo contando los avances.


----------



## Jose miguel (Sep 10, 2019)

Hola, buenos días, mi nombre es José Miguel y me he registrado en este foro, a pesar de que no soy electrónico porque he visto hilos bastante interesantes.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## SulKx (Sep 10, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Saul, soy estudiante en Electrónica en un Instituto Tecnológico. De momento trabajo y estudio por lo que no puedo hacer muchos proyectos que me gustaría (además de los exigidos por el instituto).


----------



## cergito (Sep 10, 2019)

Hola a Toda la comunidad de Foro de Electrónica. Mi nombre es Sergio Herrera de Argentina y estudie electrónica en la época que todavía existían las válvulas, después transistores , tv B/N y color a transistores y con integrados y un poco de lo nuevo como cd y dvd. Hice un curso de vhs, pero es de las pocas cosas que nunca pude entenderlo bien. Estoy viendo todo lo que es imagen lcd y led. Hoy estoy desactualizado y busco aquí poder pedir ayuda cuando haga falta. Suelo hacer hobby con la electrónica, es parte de mi pasión. Gracias por todo!!


----------



## radiopita (Sep 10, 2019)

Hola buenas tardes me llamo Manuel y soy un aficionado a la electrónica.
Gracias por permitirme estar con vosotros.
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## ratarara (Sep 11, 2019)

Hola, estoy aquí porque me encanta la electrónica espero poder ayudar con mis conocimientos y ser de ayuda para ustedes, saludos colegas.


----------



## dabarsa87 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hola, soy nuevo en éstos mundos y necesito mucha ayuda.


----------



## villasapito (Sep 11, 2019)

Hola soy Marcelo....me gusta practicar...armar desarmar y a veces quemar  cosas electrónicas por no saber...pero de los errores se aprende jajaja


----------



## esteban gomez zapata (Sep 11, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Esteban Gomez Zapata,  soy desde muy joven aficionado a la electrónica, radioaficionado desde el año 1.969. desde entonces pertenezco a URE, mi indicativo es EA7-GU, tengo 77 años, me apasionan los equipos de válvulas y los aparatos de medida. Poseo bastante de ellos, y también bastante información la cual pongo a disposición de todos. También poseo colección de aparatos de radios a válvulas, unos 70 aparatos todos ellos funcionando. Saludos Esteban.


----------



## Pcopa (Sep 11, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy Pere Selvas y he llegado a este foro en busca da ayuda... No entiendo mucho de electrónica pero me interesa y me gusta aprender, así que para eso estoy aquí!! Saludos.


----------



## Benghi (Sep 11, 2019)

Espero compartir temas de electrónica con todos


----------



## Armando Roche (Sep 12, 2019)

Hola , soly Armando Roche Marin soy ingeniero informatico pero me gusta la electronica y veo que aqui hay temas bien interesantes como para seguir ampliando mi conocimiento en esta rama.

Gracias por permitirme participar.

Saludos


----------



## Pepito (Sep 13, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Pepito y soy nuevo en esto pero tengo ganas de empezar a soldar y hacer nuevos amigos. Nada me gratifica más que arreglar cosas y no tirarlas!


----------



## PUNKospin (Sep 14, 2019)

Buenos dias, mi nombre es Ruben de un pueblo de Madrid, y aunque no soy un experto en electrónica, si me gusta como hobby y poder arreglar algunos aparatos que con poco, pueden tener una 2ª vida, ya sea para mi o para alguien y asi de paso contribuir a mejorar el medio ambiente.


----------



## Toromata (Sep 14, 2019)

Buenas noches 
Parece que no empecé con buen pie ya me disculparan! 
Hice una presentación pero creo que no fue en el sitio correcto así como un desarrollo de mi pregunta donde explico mi inquietud. 
Dicho esto les cuento que vivo en Navarra cerca de Tudela trabajo en la construcción y no es raro que esté en algún experimento de ahí que recurra a donde hay conocimientos. Les comentaba que hice una presentación en la cual abría el diálogo agradeciendo al foro el compartir conocimientos sin más retribución que las gracias. 
Ahora me voy a ocupar de ver donde se hacen las consultas y añadir información para aclarar mi inquietud. 
Un saludo para todos!!


----------



## gapzzu (Sep 14, 2019)

Un fraternal y caluroso saludo a todo el componente de este foro de electronica,  mi nombre Luis soy de Venezuela, vivo en una hermosa isla llamada Margarita,, estado Nueva Esparta, tengo tiempo visitando este foro y me parece bastante interesante he visto que hay buenos conocedores de la materia y muy buenas personas, gracias por admitirme en el foro, feliz fin de semana...


----------



## caracolmeker (Sep 15, 2019)

Buenas a todos soy aficionado a hacer proyectos maker, me defiendo con KiCad y FreeCad aunque de electrónica muy poco. Es la asignatura pendiente de este año. Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## rusovich (Sep 15, 2019)

Soy Cristian, hago reparaciones básicas de electrónica y sigo sumando dia a dia experiencias.


----------



## Rene Roberto (Sep 16, 2019)

Hola, Saludos a todos, mi nombre es René Roberto Moreno Garcia, soy ingeniero eléctrico, radico en Cuba, estoy en este Foro motivado por el deseo de aprender de todos y tratar de compartir mis conocimientos con uds, desde ahora gracias por aceptarme en este espacio técnico.


----------



## mercury015 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hola, saludo a todos desde Caracas Venezuela, mi nombre es John, llevo años trabajando con electrónica y pués que mas decir que me encanta mi trabajo, actualmente soy técnico en equipos de pesajes electrónicos (balanzas electrónicas, en otros países le llaman básculas) , estudié e hice un curso pero no he tenido oportunidad de estudiar una buena carrera de electrónico pero siempre me informo busco y hasta ahora gracias a Dios me ha salido mis trabajos perfectamente, ahorita quisiera construir un buen amplificador para un sonido que tengo ya que he tenido muchos problemas en cuanto a medios y agudos que se me dañan por mas que he graduado el crossover, igual los componentes se me dañan, esperando tener buenas amistades por este medio y como no? Poder ayudar a quien necesite alguna información y yo la tenga a la mano la facilito , saludos a todos en general.


----------



## tarali (Sep 16, 2019)

Hola, me presento, soy un entusiasta de la electrónica por hobby. He empezado hace poco, sólo unos meses, pero he visto que habáis de cosas muy interesantes en este foro que acabo de descubrir, a ver si aprendo algo de vosotros.


----------



## rsavila60 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Roberto Avila, y soy de Santiago del Estero, Argentina. Tengo algo de experiencia en telefonía y telecomunicaciones, y me gustaría compartir lo poco ó mucho que pueda conocer. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## alternante2000 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hola a todos.
Mi nombre es Carlos Parraguez, soy de Lima-Perú.  Trabajo en el área de informática y soy un apasionado de la electrónica. Me gusta investigar, seguir aprendiendo; y enseñar a quienes tienen dudas.
Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## jlmerca (Sep 16, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es José Luis y resido en Palencia, España, me gusta la electrónica y soy un chapucillas. Espero aprender de vosotros.


----------



## chuyassassin (Sep 16, 2019)

Saludos, soy de El Salvador   y me registre porque tengo una duda sobre el logo v8 pero se ve muy interesasnte asi que de cualquier forma estare visitando el foro para aprender mas, tengo 28 años y pues no estudio solo trabajo pero igual me gusta aprender aunque no trabajo de lo que aprendo  donde puedo hacer mi interrogante?


----------



## Rocumares (Sep 16, 2019)

Antes de todo muchas gracias, soy cubano, me encanta la electrónica. Tengo 53 ańos, tengo 20 ańos de experiencia en la materia, espero de su ayuda y ustedes de las mía que con mucho gusto compartiré mis experiencias, gracias.


----------



## elsanjua (Sep 17, 2019)

Hola, soy de Bs As, nuevo en el tema buscando libreria de Arduino nano para Liverwire


----------



## Blackhero (Sep 17, 2019)

¡Hola muy buenas a todos y todas!, he venido a dar con este estupendo foro, debido a mi necesidad de aprender sobre como poder reparar ciertos cachibaches que poseo y mi nulo conocimiento sobre el tema, ademas que no tengo amigos que controlen del tema, mi intencion es intentar aprender a cacharrear un poco, o por lo menos pasarmelo bien de mientras, ¡Un gran Saludo!.


----------



## Angel-s (Sep 18, 2019)

Hola, buen día a todos, mi nombre es Gregorio Manzanilla, soy aficionado a la electrónica, reparo algunos equipos electrónicos, reciclo equipos y materiales de los equipos que ya no tienen reparación o que desechan, me gusta leer e informarme, de igual manera ayudo en lo que puedo y a quienes puedo, espero poder ser útil para muchos y si hay la oportunidad pues público mis experiencias de trabajo, de antemano les agradezco la aceptación en su foro


----------



## Midori (Sep 18, 2019)

Soy Marisol, soy orgullosamente Mexicana y me gusta mucho la electrónica aunque a veces me siento perdida y se me complica solucionar mis problemas en ese ramo, pero gracias a eso encontré este maravilloso foro que me ha encantado sobre todo por el espíritu que tienen la mayoría de compartir. Espero poder ayudar en lo posible y de antemano ¡GRACIAS A TODOS!


----------



## Negrorengo73 (Sep 18, 2019)

Buenas tardes me llamo Héctor , soy de Buenos Aires me apasiona la electrónica y todo su mundo. Saludos a todos


----------



## cHIAPAS (Sep 18, 2019)

Hola, estoy empezando en este foro y agradezco su atención. Saludos desde Tuxtla Gutierrez, Chiapas.


----------



## ServiciosFD (Sep 18, 2019)

Hola! Mí nombre es Franco, soy técnico en equipos e instalaciones electromecánicas y un aficionado en electrónica (muy aficionado con muchas ganas de aprender) ingreso a este foro con la intención de aprender y quizás realizar algún que otro proyecto como hobbie


----------



## JESUS DRV (Sep 19, 2019)

Muy buenas, mi nombre es Jesus David, Colombiano y hace mucho que no hago electrónica y espero que en el foro puedan ayudarme con pequeños proyectos que tengo en mente, gracias,


----------



## eclixe9209 (Sep 19, 2019)

Un saludo a todos!
Buenas noches a todos, Soy estudiante de Ing Mecatrónica. Soy nuevo en el foro y espero poder ayudar a solventar alguna que otra duda asi como tambien conseguir soluciones a distintos problemas que se presenten!


----------



## Roberto 58 (Sep 19, 2019)

Soy Roberto de Venado Tuerto, Santa Fe. Para mi la electrónica fue una entretenimiento, luego hobby, hoy profesión. Comencé a los 13 años, con el tiempo anexé electricidad y en los últimos años cursé ingeniería electromecánica con resultados magros, pero como una buena experiencia. Esto último me acercó al cálculo, el álgebra, geo. analítica, química, física, etc.- Les comento que en inicio trabajé con válvulas (termoiónicas) Mis áreas son el audio y TV. Para no cansar, en adelante me extenderé algo más. Saludos a toda la comunidad de esta extensa disciplina.


----------



## FranciscoA_Garcia (Sep 19, 2019)

Hola, espero apoyar y entre todos seguir aprendiendo de éste gran mundo de la electrónica y la programación.
Saludos y éxito en todo.


----------



## Cesar Miguel Moronta (Sep 20, 2019)

Buen día para todos;

He decidido registrarme a este foro, con la finalidad de consultar si con el programa PCW Wizard puedo utilizar componentes superficiales, en vez de los convencional que requieren de perforaciones.


Saludos;
*César M. Moronta.-*


----------



## GaboBH (Sep 20, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Gabriel Benítez no soy experto en la electrónica es mas como un pasatiempo pero me gusta bastante meda gusto que existan sitios como este espero aprender bastante de el


----------



## andace82 (Sep 20, 2019)

Hola amigos! Me presento, nuevo integrante! Saludos a todos


----------



## marpas (Sep 21, 2019)

Hola, soy Eduardo Muñoz Riveros de Cali Colombia y me siento muy afortunado de ingresar a ésta comunidad, soy aficionado a la electrónica, mil gracias por su atención.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## manuelga78 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hola; me llamo Manuel, hace años hice un curso de FP de electrónica, y aunque no trabajo en ello, sigo haciendo cosillas y a veces me surgen dudas; Por esto me he registrado aquí, ya que parece un gran foro sobre todos los temas relacionados con la electrónica.


----------



## Xxxxxxxxxx26 (Sep 21, 2019)

Buenas amigos
Me alegra estar en éste gran foro
Saludos a todos


----------



## Wilder_g (Sep 21, 2019)

Hola compañeros mi nombre Javier García soy de Bolivia pero actualmente vivo en Argentina.
Soy Electricista y me gusta todo lo referente a la rama, ya que trabajo ahora en el rubro de la seguridad electronica con dispositivos que usan mucho componentes electronicos este foro me servira de mucho ya que cuento con sus colaboraciones.
De antemano gracias.


----------



## bastian007 (Sep 22, 2019)

Buenas noches a la comunidad de Foros de Electrónica, mi nombre es Luis Savedra Gutierrez y soy aficionado a la electrónica y especialmente al mundo de los PIC , me enteré de éste foro hace tiempo pero un dia vi un tema que me atrajo la atención sobre el pic 16f877a, el compilador ccs y el lcd 20x4 que curiosamente tengo ese mismo problema, no muestra ningún caractér. Todos los temas tratados son muy interesantes y muy enriquecedores con solo leer los comentarios ya uno solo se va direccionando por dónde está el error en la mayoría de los casos, saludos a todos y en especial a los adminstradores y moderadores de éste Foro. Gracias por su aceptacion.


----------



## MANDRAQUE (Sep 22, 2019)

Que tal a todos mi nombre es Alfonso Mena y vivo en México siempre, muy motivado por los avances y la forma de afrontarlos este foro es una gran oportunidad para compartir experiencias que nos permitan abordar los los cambios tecnológicos.


----------



## Andys Pileta (Sep 23, 2019)

Hola a todos soy Andys Pileta un aficionado de la electrónica en especial de la amplificacion de audio todo un novato.


----------



## Shael (Sep 23, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Shael, me apasiona la electrónica y electricidad, mis conocimientos son básicos, pero no tuve suerte de seguir estudiando por mis trabajos, no me daba el tiempo necesario para presenciar las clases, así que opté por instruime online... pero no es lo mismo...entonces opté por ser  aficionado, gracias por compartir éste Foro.


----------



## arge_2019 (Sep 23, 2019)

Mi nombre es Argemiro Diaz, Tecnólogo en electrónica, tengo 31 años y actualmente trabajo en un centro electrónico de sonido.

Cualquier ayuda requerida, estoy dispuesto a darla.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2019)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*​


----------



## alvarezromero (Sep 23, 2019)

Me llamo Domingo Álvarez. espero aprender de todos ustedes y trataré de cooperar en la medida de mis posibilidades


----------



## leyden perez (Sep 23, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Leyden, soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica, me gusta la construcción y programación de dispositivos electrónicos para el beneficio personal y el aprendizaje


----------



## daropro (Sep 23, 2019)

Buenas noches amigos, les saluda Joel desde Guatemala centro América. bendiciones para todas y todos


----------



## Licito (Sep 23, 2019)

Hola soy nuevo. Me llamo Libardo Cifuentes. Tengo 67 años, conozco algo de electricidad y electronica. Aprendere y ayudare en lo que pueda.


----------



## Jose f Correa (Sep 23, 2019)

Hola y gracias por existir, me gustaría ser de ayuda y también aprender, soy actualmente estudiante de soldadura.


----------



## Handpic (Sep 25, 2019)

Buenos día o s a todos, 

Gracias por aceptarme en este foro. Soy aficionado a la electrónica y los 4x4, aunque me gusta todo en general que lleve cables!! o antenas. 

Espero poder aportar en algún tema. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Rsensando (Sep 25, 2019)

Hola a todos Soy Ricardo pero como ya esta ocupado ese nombre use Rsensando, soy de México, ingeniero en electrónica y telecomunicaciones pero con muchas carencias en conocimientos,  estoy aquí para aprender de los expertos ya que no tengo experiencia practica, gracias por aceptarme. Un saludo.


----------



## Roberto Carranza Pierola (Sep 25, 2019)

A la comunidad del "FORO".
Gracias por permitirme participar en este foro, ya que mi hobby preferido es la electrónica; estoy un poco actualizado ya que me gradué en esta especialidad en el año 1970.
Un fuerte abrazo a todos, sera muy grato compartir inquietudes sobre tecnología y temas vinculados a la electrónica


----------



## tecnian (Sep 25, 2019)

Buenas 
Me llamo Antonio Miguel 
He estudiado algo de electrónica, pues era mi pasión desde pequeño.
Ahora trabajo como autónomo en temas relacionados con ella, como por ejemplo instalando alarmas, cámaras porteros, etc...
No se que más deciros de mi, solo agradecer a los creadores del foro por eso mismo, por crear unespacio donde poder intercambiar conocimientos, opiniones y demás.
Un saludo para todos


----------



## brunojavierpaso (Sep 25, 2019)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme...


----------



## alenomapo (Sep 25, 2019)

Hola soy Alexis , alumno de la carrera de telecomunicaciones y fanático de la electrónica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## feliu (Sep 25, 2019)

Hola, 
Mi nombre es Feliu y escribo desde Barcelona (España). En mi juventud estudié electrónica y desde entonces no había retomado este tema. Ahora, al haber recuperado antiguos cachivaches se me han despertado las ganas de ponerlos a punto y necesito alguna ayudita. Así que aqui estoy, tambien para lo que pueda ayudar.
Saludos


----------



## Ula.lear (Sep 26, 2019)

Hola. Gracias por aceptarme. Mi nombre es Mario. Residente en Asturias. 
Pretendo aprender de ustedes para ir solventando pequeños problemas de la vida diaria.


----------



## luis80 (Sep 26, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi es  nombre es Luis, vivo en Barcelona y me gusta la electrónica y montarme circuitos, me he montado el pong a color y ahora quiero montarme un emisor FM.


----------



## cfgq2008 (Sep 26, 2019)

Hola desde La Falda Córdoba.Me presento ante el foro agradeciendo se me permita ser parte de el.
Amo la Electrónica al servicio de las necesidades del Hombre,viendo que siempre hay algo nuevo para aprender (a los 71 pirulos) .Gracias


----------



## dimas (Sep 26, 2019)

Hola, soy nuevo en éste foro, mi nombre es Dimas, soy de Perú, estudiante de ingeniería eléctrica.


----------



## lichito (Sep 26, 2019)

Buenas noches a todos, mi nombre Ulises, soy de Venezuela, desde niño siento que me gusta la electrónica, recuerdo que a mis carritos que me compraba mi papa los desarmaba para ver que tenían por dentro y ver que los hacia correr,tambien me la pasaba revisando radios viejos que mi papa tenia .Lo cierto es que mi papa era un reparador ,a los vecinos les reparaba los televisores de aquella época que eran de tubos, los radios y otros aparatos,a pesar de que el no estudio sabia repararlos.Ahora no se si será eso verdad que dicen que eso se lleva en la sangre.Pues bien yo no me considero experto, he aprendido solo, algunas cosas me cuestan, pero ahí voy, poco a poco aprendiendo de los expertos de los foros, los videos en YouTube e información que encuentro en la red.Espero y  deseo aprender también de ustedes, y en lo que pueda ayudar también ayudaré.Mucho éxito y bienestar a todos los integrantes del foro y sobre todo a los creadores de este foro, felicidades a todos.


----------



## reyez (Sep 27, 2019)

Muy buen día a todos...
Mi nombre es Jesús Reyes Gómez del estado de Puebla, México. 31 años
La electrónica me ha apasionado desde pequeño y eso me ha llevado a incursionar en este gran mundo.
Tengo formación como ingeniero en mecatrónica, y hace poco tiempo impartía clases de electrónica a nivel licenciatura, en estos momentos me encuentro estudiando la maestría en ingeniería electrónica y computación.
Estoy acá para aprender de todos ustedes y de ser posible aportar y ayudar con lo que pueda.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Peter-16 (Sep 27, 2019)

Hola a todos, me llamo Pedro, soy de México, pasante de ingeniería en comunicaciones y electrónica, la electrónica es mi todo, nunca dejen de aprender!


----------



## jedasystem (Sep 27, 2019)

Hola buenas tardes, me llamo Luka, soy de Cali y estoy acá resolviendo dudas, mis respetos para los que estudian electrónica, los admiro.


----------



## carlos2704 (Sep 27, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Carlos, soy de Vera-cruz México, me gusta mucho la electrónica


----------



## catranco (Sep 27, 2019)

Hola Mi Nombre es Gerardo , y me uno al foro para poder participar y poder ser de ayuda para alguien,  soy electrotecnico y mi hobby es el aeromodelisno.


----------



## R316302 (Sep 27, 2019)

Saludos cordiales a todos !.. Mi nombre es Reinaldo Mejías, de Venezuela, soy Ing electricista, pero también me gusta mucho la electrónica, y diría que es todo un mundo, así que estoy acá para colaborar en lo que se pueda y también para solicitar ayuda de muchos de uds !...


----------



## danielmdp (Sep 27, 2019)

Hola , soy Daniel de Mar del Plata , soy técnico electromecanico y me gusta hacer todo tipo de cosas , llegue aquí buscando información y me pareció muy interesante el foro y la buena predisposición para evacuar las consultas , gracias por aceptarme y permitirme participar Saludos para todos .


----------



## OMAR VILLALBA (Sep 28, 2019)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Omar Villalba tengo 31 años, soy de Paraguay de la ciudad de Luque, estudie bachiller electrónica me apasiona porque cada día van saliendo cosas nuevas y no dejo de actualizarme en todo lo que respecta con la electrónica.. hago reparaciones de todo hoy en dia pero mi tiempo es un poco limitado por motivo laboral... en mis ratos libre hago lo que me gusta que son reparar todo.. espero y pueda ayudar en algo en este foro sobre alguna experiencia que he tenido
un saludo cordial a todos los que conforman este foro...


----------



## moa.astai (Sep 28, 2019)

Ola hermanos mi nobre Moacyr jo soi tecnico em eletronica e saludos a todos desde Brasil .


----------



## EloyBeltran (Sep 28, 2019)

Hola soy ingeniero electrico, pero desconozco la electronica, en mis ratos libres me dedico a demodular señales electromagneticas, decodificarlas con SDR, y desencriptarlas . Y tengo previsto hacer lo mimo con señales electricas, pero aunque logre hacer filtros pasobanda nunca he diseñado un circuito electronico con amplificadores operacionales, ya que es la primera vez que toco electronica, asi que supongo que os preguntare un poco.

Tambien me dedico a recopilar obras de teoria de maquinas y mecanismos, y a reunir reportes de accidentes e incidentes aereos.
Definir los espectros en la magnitud de decibelios respecto de la frecuencias para definir los diferentes tipos de modulaciones, y sus velocidades.

Gracias


----------



## Donado (Sep 28, 2019)

Que tal, soy Edson Ruiz, soy en muchas razones muy ingenioso, y he reparado con éxito aparatos de mis amigos, y aunque mi trabajo es cuidar negocios mi hooby siempre lo encontre en abrir aparatos entender como funcionan y con el tiempo hasta me he tutoriado a mi mismo con libros y consejos de quienes entienden mejor el amplio tema de la electrónica, así que solo pueda que sea fans para algunos pero en lo que es audio me inquieta no imaginan cuanto, por eso compartiré lo que pueda servirles, gracias por este espacio


----------



## Jadajiri260 (Sep 29, 2019)

Soy javier Gimenez tecnico reparador, compartire en lo que pueda y tambien creo que aprendere muchas cosas de este foro, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## manuelcova (Sep 29, 2019)

Hola comunidad electrónica. Soy de Venezuela y ya tengo bastante tiempo en el foro, me gusta mucho la electrónica y al igual que muchos llegue al foro por casualidad, y hay algo que se repite en los comentarios de muchos colegas, es una comunidad donde lo único que se pide es su interés en compartir, y se regresa mucha información.
Por alguna razón el foro me pidió que hiciera esto nuevamente, yo con mucho gusto lo hago, y es oportuno para agradecer a toda la comunidad de FOROS DE ELECTRÓNICA por la enorme cantidad de conocimiento compartido, y partiendo de la máxima que dice " El conocimiento es poder", entonces podemos medir cuan poderosa es esta herramienta.
Solo puedo decir gracias, principalmente a ustedes y a esa cosa de muchos nombres que llama azar. Dese Venezuela un cordial y sincero saludo a todo el que tenga la oportunidad de leer estas lineas, y a toda la comunidad en general..


----------



## CO6LSB (Sep 29, 2019)

Me gusta la electronica en especial lo circuitos para radio. 
CO6LSB
Livan


----------



## dov10 (Sep 29, 2019)

Soy técnico electrónico


----------



## Riky51 (Sep 30, 2019)

Buenos días, soy Ricardo Veliz, un saludo a todos los miembros de esta página. Desde Potosí Bolivia.


----------



## IsaacBlacck (Sep 30, 2019)

Hola 
Yo soy Santiago Pérez y soy de México, tengo 15 años y estoy estudiando Mecatrónica y me interesa mucho el seguir aprendiendo y estudiando ya que en México tiene muy pocos empleos que van ligados a la carrera

Saludo cordiales desde México


----------



## dravanavan (Sep 30, 2019)

Hola a todos, me llamo Santi y soy de Barcelona. Me dedico a la construcción y me apasiona el conocer y aprender. Ahora mismo estoy inmerso en el mundo de la domótica dado que quiero domotizar una persiana de 24vdc. Así que he entrado aquí con la intención de aprender de los que saben  más que yo. Muchas gracias por crear espacios como este para poder intercambiar experiencias y conocimientos.


----------



## HERNANDO (Sep 30, 2019)

Buenos días, me llamo Hernando, lo que deseo es aprender y recibir consejos sobre la electrónica ya que es un campo interesante.


----------



## angelino (Sep 30, 2019)

Hola compañeros/as, me llamo Toño trabajo en el mundo de la automatizacion y la electronica y solo espero aprender de vosotros y aportaros lo que pueda de mi experiencia en lo que necesiteis.


----------



## javier1966 (Sep 30, 2019)

Buenas, soy Javier, de Mérida Venezuela, soy técnico en electrónica, espero ser de utilidad y servir de ayuda a éste foro.


----------



## Reff1977 (Sep 30, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy Fernando de buenos aires y caí en este foro gracias a una recomendación y google. 
Luego de llevar a varios electricistas para de arreglar la instalación eléctrica de la moto, esta se termino fulminando y quemando.
La pobre esta parada hace 2 años y cansado de no tener buenos resultados empece a hacerla yo, ya que maña no me falta.
Empece leyendo un poco y bajando varios diagramas de la instalación eléctrica de mi moto hasta que di con ella y empece.
Espero poder ayudar a alguien con el poco conocimiento que tengo y poder aprender también ya que la electricidad sea para automotor o para el hogar siempre me gusto, y en casa la hago yo.
Saludos a todos!


----------



## laloherme (Sep 30, 2019)

Hola a Todos!!
Yo soy Eduardo y me gusta mucho todo esto de la ELECTRÓNICA, espero apoyar en lo que pueda y seguir aprendiendo.
Saludos,


----------



## gildo0215 (Oct 1, 2019)

Buenos Días apenas empiezo en la electrónica y quiero aprender mucho de uds.soy empirico y me apasiona la electronica.muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2019)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*​


----------



## RayDavies (Oct 1, 2019)

Buenas tardes gente, muchísimo gusto. No soy un especialista en electrónica pero sí un usuario de ella como músico y melómano entre otras cosas (además, mi especialidad es la Informática). Sé que el foro me será de muchísima utilidad para compartir y obtener información.

Abrazo.


----------



## comtal2005 (Oct 1, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Oscar Jacquet tengo 53 años, soy analista desistemas y estoy incursionando en la electrónica mas especificamente en arreglo de pantallas y mother, vivo en Rosario del Tala Entre Ríos y espero poder aprender de este mundo tan apasionante y poder aportar algo a la comunidad.


----------



## kumaym (Oct 1, 2019)

Hola, pues me gusta la electrónica, imagino que como a todos aquí, y también las cosas viejas, lo cual puede ser una costosa combinación

saludos a todos


----------



## ramosgustabo697 (Oct 1, 2019)

Hola, soy técnico de electrónica y estoy dispuesto a ayudarles en distintas reparaciones si me lo permiten.


----------



## BARACUS22 (Oct 1, 2019)

Hola, Mi nombre es Mario, tengo 57 años, de Buenos Aires/ Argentina, soy técnico electrónico, reparando aparatos desde peque, me especialice en su momento en video casetteras y cámaras filmadoras hogareñas y profesionales, ahora no tan metido en los transistores ya que hace unos años, me dedico a instalar y reparar calefacción por piso radiante eléctrico, reparo algunos termostatos electrónicos, pero por suerte ya no reniego profesionalmente, cuando algo no va, se cambia... reniego y disfruto con la electrónica solo en la parte de hobby y algún desarrollo, hace años que entro a la foro, pero me doy cuenta que nunca me preste, y eso esta muy mal...


----------



## Multi-pro (Oct 1, 2019)

Me gusta hurgar en electrómecanica. De seguro el foro me será de mucha ayuda para mi desempeño
Soy de Ecuador y mi especialidad son las herramientas eléctricas y neumáticas para talleres y equipamiento de la misma. 
Mi anhelo es aprender mas de la electrónica ya que ahora todas las herramientas eléctricas como las soldadoras y demás ya son inverter. Espero aportar y aprender..
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Alfonsito94 (Oct 2, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy profesor de física a nivel secundaria y entusiasta por aprender electrónica, así que estoy aquí por esto, saludos y espero aportar lo que pueda.


----------



## ljille (Oct 3, 2019)

Un aficionado a los pics, cnc y proteus viendo qué más aprendo por ahí...


----------



## MARTIN_GABRIEL (Oct 3, 2019)

Buenos días. Mi nombre es Martin soy de Buenos Aires Argentina.
Me apasiona la electrónica .gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Valentin68 (Oct 3, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Valentin tengo 51 años, soy de Córdoba Argentina y un aficionado con conocimientos básicos de electrónica, siempre me gusto pero la vida me llevo por otros caminos, y hace un tiempo me propuse hacer algunos proyectos, también soy músico, pianista, y empece a incursionar en la producción, hacer pistas, todo como hobby, nada profesional.  A raíz de esto se me ocurrió hacer un amplificador para usar de monitoreo, luego ya vi otros proyectos para hacer una pequeña consola y un amplificador mas grande para conectar otros instrumento, micrófonos, etc. y bueno, me entusiasmo mucho y estoy ahora metido en todo ésto pero si conocer demasiado, tiempo para estudiar desde la base ya no tengo asique hago lo que puedo, leo mucho, investigo y por tal motivo es que me registré en este foro.  
Desde ya muchas gracias

Valentin


----------



## nelsondjb (Oct 3, 2019)

Buen día muchachos,

Mi Nombre es Nelson DJ, soy colombiano, me gusta la electrónica y en éste momento como aficionado intento realizar proyectos y comprobar/crecer mi conocimiento, compartiendo con personas de todo el mundo, con grandes ideas como ustedes. Mil y Mil gracias por su aceptación, espero contar con apoyo diverso respecto a las dudas que tenga desde mi poca experiencia en la electrónica, así mismo estoy dispuesto en lo que este a mi alcance en lo que a conocimientos se refiere y practica en proyectos. Bendiciones.


----------



## cachorro (Oct 4, 2019)

Buenos días ,soy Carlos de Bilbao, soy técnico electrónico y la verdad es que me encanta siempre aprender cosas sobre todo en el tema de tv , y maquinas de electrónica a nivel de cosmética , ya que trabajo en este mundillo ... me presento ante todos con la ilusión de compartir conocimientos , experiencias y trucos  muy rutiles para que este mundo que nos apasiona, sea mas fácil y avancemos en conocimientos... saludos  a todos


----------



## Jorjor (Oct 4, 2019)

Hola me llamo Jorge Blancas, me considero un apasionado de la electrónica,  me encanta el diseño con todos sus cálculos,  espero aprender y aportar al grupo.


----------



## marpera (Oct 4, 2019)

Bienvenidos a los nuevos, espero que ayudéis a aportar información útil para la comunidad como hacemos los veteranos. Un fuerte abrazo


----------



## kennyxxl (Oct 4, 2019)

Buenos dias,

Me llamo Jorge, pero todo el mundo me llama Kenny. Soy de Madrid (España). Estudié electrónica hace unos pocos de años y por cosas de la vida acabe trabajando en el sector de las telecomunicaciones, aunque siempre he tenido clavada la espinita de volver a la electrónica. Espero que me podáis echar una mano si me surge alguna dudilla (que ya tengo alguna en la recámara), ya que siempre tengo algún proyecto/reparación en mente.

Un saludo.


----------



## LesPaul (Oct 4, 2019)

Hola que tal, me llamo Gonzalo, soy ingeniero mecanico y mi relacion con la electronica empezo a traves de la musica, armando pedales, luego mi amplificador y fui aprendiendo haciendo cosas, soy totalmente aficionado, pero trato de ir incorporando conocimientos en la medida que puedo. Encontre esta pagina buscando solucionar un problema en un diseño en el que estoy actualmente trabajando.
Les agradezco a todos por sus aportes y en lo que pueda ayudar cuenten conmigo.
Saludos!


----------



## Ronald gallardo (Oct 5, 2019)

Buenos días compañeros, mi nombre es Ronald Gallardo, cordial saludos.


----------



## NestorHA (Oct 5, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy de la ciudad de México,  autodidacta en la electrónica, tengo 54 años,saludos a todos .


----------



## josecruz339 (Oct 5, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Jose Cruz , vivo en la ciudad de Oaxaca , México. Me da mucho gusta estar en esta comunidad pues tratan temas muy interesantes para mi, espero serles útil
Saludos a todos y muchas gracias.


----------



## eduardo jesus (Oct 5, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Eduardo, en realidad no soy técnico electrónico; tan solo un curioso mas que hace cosas sencillas relacionadas con este tema.


----------



## ismael omar (Oct 5, 2019)

Hola amigos... Soy de Rìo Cuarto, Provincia de Córdoba. 
Soy músico bajista y tengo estudios en electrónica.
Nacido el 30 de noviembre de 1967. 
Ismael Omar para servir.


----------



## coco4 (Oct 5, 2019)

Gracias por aceptarme en vuestra comunidad, soy un fan de la electrónica  tengo a la fecha 71 años soy  ingeniero en electrónica, ya jubilado, pero mi afan de aprender no cesa. Un saludo cordial a todos.


----------



## Ivancho (Oct 6, 2019)

Hola.... los saludo soy Ivan desde Cali Colombia.
Mi Objetivo de entrar al Foro es compartir lo que he aprendido de Electrónica y al mismo tiempo  realizar preguntas para encontrar respuestas acerca de la reparación de algunos equipos


----------



## jose890321 (Oct 6, 2019)

Saludos grupo, a darle duro y ayudarnos.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2019)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*​


----------



## ferroelectronico (Oct 6, 2019)

Mi nombre es Javier y soy un joven autodidacta de la electrónica, mis conocimientos son básicos pero trato de aprender cada día un poco mas y ésta clase de foros es un lindo lugar para compartir conocimientos. Gracias por dejarme ser parte de éste foro.


----------



## Guille_D_G (Oct 7, 2019)

Bueno, ante todo gracias por aceptarme en el foro, mi nombre es Guillermo, soy técnico electromecánico y analista de sistemas, pero desde siempre entusiasta de la electrónica, observé un poco este foro y me pareció interesante para aprender y colaborar, tengo 52 años pero siempre tengo la curiosidad de aprender algo mas. Soy de Argentina, Córdoba. 
Que tengan un buen dia.


----------



## Andryx_play (Oct 7, 2019)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Andres chuqui soy un bachiller en electrónica y estudiante de mecatronica, conozco ésta página de tanto investigar proyectos que solía hacer en el colegio, pienso entrar de vez en cuando para buscar proyectos que me ayuden en mi carrera.


----------



## CharlyBrown72 (Oct 7, 2019)

Que tal. Buenas Tardes.
Me llamo Carlos Alvarez nacido en México, actualmente vivo en Ecatepec de Morelos en el Estado de México. Soy "chilango" como nos dicen a los de la capital y desde pequeño me apasiono la electrónica. Estudie en el Instituto Politécnico Nacional. Mis Amigos me dicen "Charly Brown" así que espero hacer otra familia en esta comunidad y foro pues no es casualidad haber llegado aquí. Hoy retomo mi camino en la electrónica a los 47 Años, con el mundo de las computadoras y hay bastante en lo que tengo que ponerme al corriente, así que espero no desesperarlos en mis consultas o dudas...
Les mando un afectuoso saludo y quedo a la orden.


----------



## Talo14 (Oct 7, 2019)

Hola a todos. Integrándome a éste gran foro, espero poder ayudar y de la misma forma recibir ayuda. Saludos desde Montevideo.


----------



## kankil (Oct 7, 2019)

Buenas Mi nombre es Luis Pereira tengo 44 años vivo en bogota Colombia y me gusta mucho la electrónica y estoy metido en el tema del audio, la electrónica es algo emocionante me gusta lo que uno puede hacer con un conocimiento básico


----------



## rca113 (Oct 7, 2019)

Hola estimados, me llamo Carlos y soy de Santa Fe, Argentina. Mis saludos cordiales a cada uno de uds. Y espero ayudar en éste ida y vuelta  de información en el foro.


----------



## jhordymejias96 (Oct 7, 2019)

Hola como están, mi nombre es Jhordy Mejias, soy Venezolano, me gusta mucho la electrónica y la informática, soy un aprendiz en ésto me gustaría el apoyo de cada uno de ustedes para seguir aprendiendo mas, me registré acá porque estoy haciendo un proyecto y acá me dieron alguna cosa pero para verlo tuve que primero registrarme,  desde niño siempre me han gustado los inventos y armar cosa y esa cosa bueno me alegro creo que por acá soy el único Venezolano ?


----------



## Elb Albula (Oct 8, 2019)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Ezequiel y vivo en Argentina. Soy aficionado a la electrónica desde muy joven. Saludos.


----------



## Duber Quira (Oct 8, 2019)

Buenas tardes !!!
Soy Duber Quira de Puracé - Cauca - Colombia, desde hace mucho soy interesado de la automatización industrial estudio la carrera  con el propósito de ampliar horizontes y adquirir mas conocimiento

He llegado a este foro de pura casualidad, un día en que  Google me trajo por aquí en una búsqueda fallida, y con un poco de curiosidad, me puse a leer algunos hilos que parecían interesantes. Como quería ver algunos esquemas y fotos, pues me tuve que registrar, es muy valioso que hayan lugares como este  donde se comparte conocimientos sin pedir nada a cambio algo que no es muy común por tal  motivo  es una forma de aprovechar el tiempo en la red y aquí estoy. 

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## m_mdnd (Oct 8, 2019)

Saludos a todos:
Soy un jubilado entusiasta de este mundillo de la electrónica y, aún, tengo una mente muy inquieta persiguiendo y jugando con los electrónes.
Gracias por permitirme entrar en el grupo.


----------



## Fer101 (Oct 9, 2019)

Buenas, Fer de MAdrid buscando info de televisores OKI y drivers .. nos leemos.


----------



## Alf007 (Oct 9, 2019)

Buenas. Como podéis ver mi nombre es Alf, vengo de otro planeta del que me desterraron. Aún costándome relacionarme con los seres humanos he tenido suerte y he caído a buen recaudo por estos lugares.

Me gusta Arduino y he realizado varios proyectos con él. Me gusta la electrónica digital, pero a veces la electricidad se me atraganta un poco, además he sido poco constante con lo que me cuesta arrancar cuando hago algún proyecto.

Gracias a todos a los que por aquí andáis y ayudáis, sin vuestra ayuda lo rompería casi todo y abandonaría en vez de lograrlo


----------



## HectorLNJ (Oct 9, 2019)

Hola. Soy Hector Folgan. Tengo 36 años y mi hobby es reparar potencias. Me encanta el audio desde la perspectiva de musico y sonidista. Soy muy quisquilloso con la calidad del sonido y creo tener mucho criterio.


----------



## elsela (Oct 10, 2019)

Buenos dias  para  todos 
Mi nombre Antonio José Sandoval Doza
Tengo 43 años en la profesión. 
Dedicado a la Ingeniería de Electrónica Industrial. 
Todos los dias hay que aprender algo nuevo. 
Gracias por la bienvenida.


----------



## MiguelS (Oct 10, 2019)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Miguel, Soy Tec. Electrónico e Ing. Mecatrónico.
Me apasiona el diseño electrónico, desarrollar productos desde cero (concepción de la idea, Diseño conceptual, diseño de hardware y software hasta el prototipado). Me gustaría compartir experiencias y seguir aprendiendo.
saludos y un abrazo a todos!...
Miguel S.


----------



## shadowdaniel1728 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Luis Daniel, soy de Sucre, Venezuela,.soy estudiante en electricidad y electrónica, espero nos ayudemos mutuamente en cualquier fallo para poder pulir nuestro conocimiento !


----------



## ElectroAgustinSilva (Oct 11, 2019)

Hola, soy Agustin Silva, tengo 19 años, estoy en el último año de la tecnicatura de electrónica en Bahía Blanca, me gusta mucho la electrónica y ya estoy comenzando con los ingresos a la universidad para estudiar la ingeniería obviamente en electrónica, asi que nada, eso! Saludos a todos.


----------



## jdooremotti (Oct 11, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy aficionado al audio pero estoy empezando y tengo algunas dudas que estoy seguro podré resolver en este foro.  Gracias anticipadas.

Buenas noches, una de mis principales dudas es la siguiente:

Quisiera construir un amplificador de potencia clase A en colector común.  Para una máxima transferencia de potencia, si tengo un parlante de 4 ohms ¿se supone que la salida del amplificador (Zo) debería ser exactamente 4 ohms? ¿Cuál es el criterio para el acople de la salida de potencia del amplificador con el parlante?

Quedo a la espera de sus amables respuestas.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Pablo14170 (Oct 12, 2019)

Te cuento. Yo en el micro centro hago servicios de fotocopiadora a domicilio  estoy todo el dia yendo de un cliente a otro


----------



## A_lora (Oct 12, 2019)

Mi nombre es Amaury Lora soy dominicano y me gusta la electrónica.


----------



## aficionado75 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hola a todos,nosé si será el hilo adecuado para presentarme,acabo de registrarme y como bien dice mi nick soy un aficionado,alguién que apenas está empezando a inclinarse por el tema de la electrónica y algunos proyectos que tengo en mente,por eso he llegado por este foro y em he registrado,espero poder compartir con ustedes y aprender también de ustedes,les saludo desde perú,feliz fin de semana.


----------



## Guilr (Oct 12, 2019)

Hola soy Guillermo Espinola, de la ciudad de Luque-Paraguay, estoy etudiando Electronica Industrial en el instituto CTFP-PJ-"SNPP"
y me gustaria poder realizar el circuito amplificador que se a propuesto... a mi me serviria como practica, y ampliar mi conosimiento saludos a todos ,,, gracias.


----------



## diegocm (Oct 13, 2019)

Hola, soy Diego García, apasionado por la electrónica, me suscribo con la intención de colaborar en lo que pueda y compartir conocimientos, desde ya muchas gracias por permitirme participar.


----------



## _matiasdiego (Oct 13, 2019)

Mi nombre es Diego Matias de GuatemalaHola


----------



## mpaniaguam (Oct 13, 2019)

Buenos dias a todos:
Me presento tras inscribirme en el foro; Me llamo Miguel Angel Paniagua, soy Ingeniero Electrónico por la UNED y Licenciado en Informática por el INAS, lo primero desde 1972, lo segundo desde 1974. Por supuesto a estas alturas ya estoy retirado laboralmente hablando, pero de vez en cuando me pica el gusanillo de la profesión y cacharreo un poco por mi cuenta, o le echo una mano a algunos jóvenes que empezando en la profesión necesitan un empujoncito.
Espero divertirme pasando de vez en cuando por aquí.
Un saludo.


----------



## ldp741 (Oct 13, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Pedro Silva, soy ingeniero eléctrico retirado y mi pasatiempo es la electrónica.
Actualmente me gusta construir amplificadores HiFi con válvulas.


----------



## cesteban68 (Oct 13, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Carlos y soy de Mendoza, Argentina, soy un apasionado de la electrónica y espero poder compartir información de este apasionante mundo que nos reúne aquí.


----------



## ariel1138 (Oct 13, 2019)

Hola amigos. siempre me gustó la electrónica, pero me costaba la matemática. ahora con las compu es todo mas fácil
y también con los foros.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 14, 2019)

Bienvenidos a los nuevos y los no muy nuevos.
Sientanse libres de leer, compartir, ayudar y consultar.
Den una recorrida por el foro que es bastante grande (en esencial las normas).


----------



## Explorador-7 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hola compañeros, mi nombre es Jose, aúnque mi apodo es Explorarador-7 por el cual estoy inscrito, aficionado a la eletrónica, y estoy acometiendo un proyecto por el cual  me ha llegado hasta aquí, espero que con el foro resuelvan mis dudas y para lo que os pueda ayudar, aquí me encontraréis.
Saludos a todos


----------



## ismaciencia (Oct 14, 2019)

Hola buenos días, Soy Ismael de Venezuela, agradecido por entrar a este foro, aspirando aprender de ustedes..Un grana gran abrazo desde Venezuela


----------



## Oscarelec (Oct 14, 2019)

Hola soy Óscar desde Argentina


----------



## AndKju (Oct 14, 2019)

Buenos días
Soy Oscar Alvarado, Ing electrónico de la PUCP en Perú, un gusto y espero llevarme buenas experiencias de acá


----------



## Forderay (Oct 14, 2019)

Hola a todos, le saluda Raúl desde Perú. Tengo 21 años. Y me gusta la electrónica , soy un aficionado en si, estoy estudiando una carrera de negocios pero trato de escabullirme en este saber. Espero su aporte de los expertos, un saludos.


----------



## simonmono (Oct 14, 2019)

Saludos a todos los Foristas soy aficionado a la electrónica, estoy a la orden en lo que pueda ayudar


----------



## Gainax (Oct 14, 2019)

Buenas tardes, soy Romel de Mexico, saludos, me gusta la electrónica pero aun faltan muchas cosas por aprender...


----------



## miniblock (Oct 14, 2019)

Gracias por ésta oportunidad de poder compartir, queriendo aprender de todas sus experiencias relacionada con la electrónica , muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Feralvar (Oct 15, 2019)

Saludos
La electrónica es mi modo de vida,
Respiro pasión por este oficio en el cual llevo algunos años, mi formación es autodidacta y espero ser de utilidad a los compañeros y colegas, cómo también aprender de cada uno de ustedes. De antemano agradezco la gentileza de cada uno.


----------



## hectorsevilla (Oct 16, 2019)

Mi nombre Héctor Sevilla, técnico en electrónica desde hace bastante tiempo pero siempre se sigue aprendiendo, la rama que mas me apasiona de la electrónica es la televisión, espero ayudar y recibir ayuda de este foro, gracias amigos.


----------



## licandro1 (Oct 16, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Gabriel Mauricio Hernandez, vivo en el estado de Michoacan , México, soy un entusiasta radioaficionado (CB) 11 metros, me gusta mucho la comunicación, también sirvo a mi comunidad reparando equipos de electrónica ,radios , esteros de casa, equipos de sonido, televisores, y algunos equipos de computo, yo adquirí mis conocimientos a base de lecturas de libros , incluso armé mi primer radiorreceptor de amplitud modulada con bulbos, tengo mucha experiencia en conocimientos de electrónica, me agradaría mucho que me conocieran e intercambiáramos conocimientos sobre electrónica, muchas gracias les envió un cordial saludo.


----------



## Rvveenns032 (Oct 16, 2019)

Hola amigos soy Rubens de Argentina y trabajo reparando equipos de audio y armando potencias de audio . Un gusto aprender de cada experiencia  . Y poder compartir con ustedes . Saludos .


----------



## Rigobert (Oct 17, 2019)

Buen día amigos

Mi nombre es Rigoberto soy de Perú gustoso de pertenecer a este grupo soy un aficionado de la electrónica con muchos deseos de aprender.
Gracias


----------



## El_Heavy (Oct 17, 2019)

Soy El Heavy, 37 años, Argentino, estudio en investigo y me gusta armar pedales y amps valvulares

¡Q tengan un excelente día!


----------



## juanin (Oct 17, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Juan Lopez aca estoy de regreso hace tiempo que no ingresaba, ya ni me acordaba mi contraseña


----------



## Chupy57 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hola, soy José Luis de Huelva, aficionado a la electrónica.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## tux678 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Gustavo. 
Tengo 49 años, 3 hijos. Me desempeño como instructor de redes e instalador de sistemas en un centro de formacion profesional. Algo de conocimientos de electronica, mas bien como hobista y complementando la computacion que es mi fuerte. Siempre aprendiendo algo...
Saludos!
pd: donde esta el botón para enviar?


----------



## adrianve (Oct 18, 2019)

Hola comunidad! Mi nombre es Luis Suarez soy un entusiasta por la electrónica, llegue al foro debido a la búsqueda de soluciones y crear proyectos que me sirvan para seguir aprendiendo y crear algún día mis propios proyectos, me dedico a esto tanto por Jovi como para poder ganarme unos billetes, soy de Venezuela espero poder llegar a ser de muy buen aporte para el foro!


----------



## Victor AM (Oct 18, 2019)

Que Tal Comunidad mi nombres es Victor Alejo, claro que me gusta la electrónica aunque soy Mecánico Eléctrico, trabaje muchos años en la industria de la electrónica automotriz, llegue por un proyecto que quiero emprender, espero encontrar la información y por que no? ayudar a los demas con mi experiencia, SALUDOS A TODOS


----------



## julianzam (Oct 19, 2019)

Hola gente, soy julian de Santa Fe Argentina. Trabajo como tecnico en informatica y ahora estoy estudiando mas la parte electronica. Espero sacar provecho de la gente que sabe mucho mas que yo y poder aportar algo dentro de mis conocimientos. Saludos


----------



## tescor (Oct 19, 2019)

Hola, bien hallados todos.
A pesar de que profesionalmente me dedico al tema eléctrico, la electrónica es una campo que no domino, pero que me gusta.
Espero poder ampliar conocimientos con vosotros.
Saludos.


----------



## rafaelcastle21 (Oct 20, 2019)

Soy *Rafael Angel Castillo Gonzalez*, resido en *Venezuela*, y estoy por graduarme de *Ingeniero en Instrumentación y Control*, había perdido el interes por la lectura y profundizar en la ingenieria, pero volvi apasionado con el uso de los *Motores Paso a Paso* y todo lo que permiten. Llevo ya varios articulos web leidos, pero me enamore de este Foro.

En muchos foros predican sin *pregonar con el ejemplo* a cuanto a este tipo de motores se refiere, y a veces cuando lo hacen llegan a conclusiones erradas.

*Estoy aquí por este post*: Tutorial avanzado sobre motores de paso


----------



## Tatoalberto76 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hola gracias por su atención y saludos desde Tenerife espero poder ayuda y ser ayudado


----------



## Diocle (Oct 20, 2019)

Hola, soy Diocleciano Vasquez, de Venezuela, T.S.U en electrónica y me desempeño en el área electromecánica, he sido un usuario pasivo y he aprendido mucho en ésta comunidad y ahora espero estar más activo en la web, tengo imaginación de proyectos la idea es plasmar y materializar dichas ideas y proyectos aunque parezcan diminutos, yo me imagino que muchos de ustedes han tenido ideas que parecen tontas y por es solo hecho de pensar que son tonterías no las publicamos por el temor de ser el hazme reír, o simplemente porque no sabemos en qué lugar colgar dicha información como es mi caso "no se si exista un mejor lugar para colocar este análisis y lo estoy colgando aquí" saludos amigos...


----------



## ChileFix (Oct 20, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Ricardo y tengo un pequeño taller de electronica desde hace 10años. encantado de estar por aqui!


----------



## BRAJAM (Oct 20, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*​
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
> *.*​


OLEEEE


----------



## Sergio lu2da (Oct 20, 2019)

Hola. Me llamo Sergio, trabajo en electronica hace tiempo, y las veces que he leído sobre algunos temas que han charlado, me ha resultado realmente interesante, y como en electrónica siempre hay algo que aprender, me encanta leer a los participantes de cada tema. Gracias por permitirme integrarme al foro y bueno, aprender un poco de todos. El saludo para todos los integrantes.


----------



## CristianWHR (Oct 20, 2019)

Hola soy Cristian estudiante de autotronica soy de Peru, ampliare mis conocimientos aquí y aportare con lo que se, espero llevarnos bien saludosss.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Annonymous (Oct 21, 2019)

Hola!


----------



## Emanueloide (Oct 21, 2019)

Hola! Soy Emanuel Ansaldi de Entre Rios, Argentina. Me gusta la eléctrica de toda la vida. Lo utilizo para cuestiones personales no mas. No trabajo con esto.
Suelo automatizar todo lo que se mueva. Con computadora y sin computadora 
Saludos!


----------



## senku2019 (Oct 21, 2019)

Hola, soy Roberto Santiago de Argentina, tengo 50 años y hobbista de electrónica y electricidad en su amplio rango.


----------



## ulises24 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Ulises, actualmente curso los últimos semestres de la carrera de mecatronica, me gusta la electrónica pese a que repita varios cursos y me gusta transmitir los conocimientos que adquiero.


----------



## Deadzero (Oct 22, 2019)

Hola soy Gabriel y necesito ayuda así que déjenme descargar sus archivos por favor.


----------



## Jhon Adriel (Oct 23, 2019)

Hola a todos, me llamo Jhon Adriel, soy del país Bolivia, ciudad Cochabamba....


----------



## jheison tapia (Oct 23, 2019)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro ,recién  pude registrarme ; soy aficionado a la electrónica  y estudiante de ing. mecatronica muy interesado en sus conocimientos de transformadores y maquinas de soldar  .


----------



## movich (Oct 23, 2019)

Hola amigos, me llamo David, soy de Lleida  España, tengo 45 años y soy aficionado a la electrónica desde hace mas de 20 años si bien es cierto que entre medio he tenido otras aficiones como el aeromedelismo.

Empecé con los microbots y los míticos 16f84 programados en ensamblador y mas tarde me pasé al universo arduino. Actualmente estoy migrando hacia los stm32.


----------



## taturuben (Oct 23, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Ruben, tengo 54 años, soy técnico en electricidad industrial  y me apasiona la electrónica, solo estudie un curso de electrónica básica hace muchos años luego por una u otra cosa no priorice mis estudios pero siempre ando practicando y creando proyectos algunos fallan jeje les agradezco poder compartir este foro con ustedes. Saludos para todos.


----------



## jpulido@devitech (Oct 23, 2019)

Mi nombre es Jhon Pulido  , 33 años, colombiano, me gusta mucho la electrónica, soy  Ingeniero electrónico y espero poder  ayudar a quien lo necesite aquí con el conocimiento adquirido a través de estos años de trabajo.


Saludos!


----------



## calitto (Oct 23, 2019)

Un saludo de parte de este amante de la electrónica en muchos sentidos, me llamo Carlos desde Perú 40 años de edad, es un honor pertenecer a esta ventana de información y el de compartir conocimientos a favor del desarrollo para cada uno de notros, muchas gracias


----------



## kamala (Oct 24, 2019)

Hola buenas noches, mi nombre es Isaias Juarez, me gusta la electrónica pero mi conocimiento es poco al respecto por eso estoy visitando éste foro con la intención de quedarme y aprender, no se aun como crear un tema nuevo, buscaré la sección adecuada y espero su apoyo.


----------



## robinson arrieta (Oct 24, 2019)

Hola buenos dias, gracias por dejarme ingresar a la comunidad de foros de electronica, mi nombre es Robinson Arrieta desde colombia, gracias.


----------



## andres perti (Oct 24, 2019)

Buenas tardes, soy ingeniero y apasionado de la radio y la electrónica en general, desde hace 30 años. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## mowgly_18 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hola , me llamo Vicente soy de Canarias y me apasiona la electrónica. Me registro en ésta página porque me parece muy interesante y la cual me va aportar bastantes conocimientos.
Saludos a todos


----------



## vuancarlos (Oct 24, 2019)

Hola , mi nombre es  Juan Carlos soy  de Argentina llevo 55 años en electronica , gracias por recibirme y permitirme participar
Saludos


----------



## antonio1307 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hola a todos buenas tardes..... mi nombre Antonio Gonzalez de Venezuela ...... estoy por acá porque estuve buscando una falla en un tv Philips y por acá fue que logré dar, gracias a los buenos temas que hay..... espero seguir aprendiendo cada día y poder contar con ustedes... de ante mano muchas gracias por la bienvenida.


----------



## josemico (Oct 26, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Jose y soy de Tenerife. Voy descubriendo la electrónica poco a poco, con arduino y en estos momentos intentando domotizar partes de la casa. Conocimiento casi nulo pero con ganas de aprender.


----------



## Lobo_del_Aire (Oct 26, 2019)

Saludos amigos, me llamo Miguel, soy de Iquique Chile, soy un autodidacta y llegué aquí por un tema en especial de una tv y comencé a leer y me gustó el foro, ahora heme aquí registrado, un placer de conocerlos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## ORTFERJO (Oct 26, 2019)

Buenas noches a todos. 

Mi nombre es Jose. Soy aficionado de la programacion de PLC's y servomotores, sobre todo a nivel industrial. Hace años (en los 80) estudié FP Electronica. Siempre me ha gustado, pero hay conceptos que tengo olvidados y ahora (a la vejez viruelas) vuelvo a meterme poco a poco en ello. 
Espero ayudar y ser ayudado. Un saludo a todos. !!!


----------



## micbruno (Oct 26, 2019)

Hola a todos. Soy aficionado a la electrónica y técnico superior en automoción ya retirado. La electrónica a tomado el control de los coches y me gusta mantenerme actualizado y hacer mis cosillas caseras.  Estoy convencido que aprenderé mucho con esta página.Saludos a todos


----------



## eliasrebolledo (Oct 26, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Elias, soy nuevo en ésta rama hermosa de la electrónica


----------



## Reinerismoral (Oct 26, 2019)

Me llamo Reineris Ocaña Moral, soy de Cuba y estudio Ing. Telecomunicaciones y electrónica, me gusta este mundo de la electrónica y en especial la parte que estudia la potencia en audio, así como el diseño de amplificadores y trabajos que dejen un buen criterio en cuanto a calidad de sonido. Diseño mis trabajos en Proteus. Espero servirles y que me alluden en mis estudios


----------



## Frisichen (Oct 27, 2019)

Hola, soy Jose de Tarragona y me gustaria iniciarme en este mundo! . Un saludo a todos. =)


----------



## Pilaxoft (Oct 27, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Javier, soy doctor ingeniero técnico industrial eléctrico y desde la era de las válvulas me ha gustado la electrónica. Todo se va complicando y miniaturizando más y más, a mi me gusta fabricar dispositivos sencillos con componentes discretos.... pero a veces muy avanzados y casi siempre incorporando elementos recuperados o canibalizados: cargadores de baterías usando diodos túnel que absorben calor o lo contrario, circuitos aprovechando el efecto peltier; aprovechar magnetrones de microondas, realizar emisoras con el infinito 555, amplificadores con fet y diodos túnel para el pickup de mi violin, ecualizador  parametrico para mi bajo, luces aleatorias para el arbol de Navidad leyendo una Eprom, etc, etc, etc.
Aunque llevo bastante tiempo entrando en el foro de tanto en tanto, no había tenido tiempo para presentarme debidamente.
En fin, espero aprender y poder ayudar un poco por aquí.

Un saludo.


----------



## winder (Oct 27, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy fanático a la electrónica, me gustaría aprender mucho mas.


----------



## kenny12312 (Oct 28, 2019)

Saludos a todos, soy de Colombia, estudié electricidad y electrónica básica, y me he desempeñado laboralmente en ellas, actualmente me dedico a la Música, y tengo muchas ansias de profundizar en el mundo de la electrónica, y realizar varios proyectos que tengo en mente. Conocí el foro hace varios años pero no he sido un miembro activo, espero poder interactuar mas seguido por aquí, muchas gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 28, 2019)

Saludos, me incorporo al foro, mi nombre es Otto Hen Rodríguez, cubano, profesor de electrónica, y con ganas de aprender con esta comunidad, pues en ella hay millones de horas dedicada a la ciencia, tecnologia y la reparación, cantidad de horas que no pienso vivir, por lo que es imprescindible aprender de ellas, les deseo muchos exitos en este foro-proyecto, y ser aceptado como un miembro más


----------



## keivn (Oct 28, 2019)

Mi nombre es Kevin Rojas Zelada, 20 años, estudiante de ingeniería industrial cursando por el curso de electrónica y electricidad me fascina la electricidad en el ámbito donde es planos de circuitos electrónicos con la disposición de aprender y espero encontrar respuestas a mis dudas aquí en donde podamos compartir conocimientos, gracias por sus ayudas.


----------



## Megatrom (Oct 28, 2019)

Buenas mi nombre es Luis, me gusta la electrónica como hobby , también para compartir conocimientos.

Saludos y gracias a todos.


----------



## pin88 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Vicente serrano tengo 40 años y soy un aficionado a la electrónica. 

Saludos  a todos


----------



## ernediz (Oct 28, 2019)

Hola. Mi nombre es Ernesto Diz, soy un entusiasta de la electrónica desde mis 15 años (56). Tengo conocimientos básicos técnicos en semiconductores y demás, el caso es que por muchos años abandoné, no me actualicé, por ello es que recurro a los beneficios de estar conectado con quienes pueden compartir conocimientos y así resolver los muchos inconvenientes que tengo a la hora de reparar algún aparato. Gracias por dejarme participar.


----------



## Mayen (Oct 28, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Omar Mayen, tengo 26 años soy estudiante de Ing. En electrónica (ultimos semestres) soy apasionado de la misma, me gustaria ser de apoyo y al mismo tiempo resolver dudas propias... Saludos desde México


----------



## Felock79 (Oct 28, 2019)

Buenas tardes a todos, mi nombre es Federico Locker, soy de Argentina, me dedico al servicio técnico de equipos electrónicos pero a su vez me gusta estar haciendo experimentos de electrónica, o probando cosas y me gusta ayudar a los demas o tratar de comprender algo que a veces se pone complicado. Saludos a todos.


----------



## AUDIOSUR (Oct 28, 2019)

Buenos saludos comunidad, mi nombre es Robert Plaz, soy fabricante de cajas acústicas desde hace 25 años, Dj desde hace mas 32 años y operador de sonido desde hace 30 años, con una de experiencia tremenda y espero en favor de esta comunidad aportar mis conocimientos y experiencias


----------



## p7st7r (Oct 29, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy José, la electrónica para mi es un modo de ser, la llevo en mis venas desde que era niño.
Soy reparador de casi cualquier cosa que me traen, digo casi porque es imposible que sepamos reparar de todo por mucho que hayamos estudiado. Soy honesto conmigo mismo; pero creo que entre todos podemos formar una inmensa base de datos (lo que no sepas tú lo se yo) y viceversa y eso es todo.
Compartir es lo mejor que podemos sembrar para futuro como personas...
Saludos y bendiciones.


----------



## ambrosio 300 (Oct 29, 2019)

Estimados foristas y administradores,  hago mi presentación formal y comentarles porqué quiero ser perta de este grupo. Hace por los menos dos año empece a estudiar a distancia la carrera de técnico electrónico. Esto se debió esencialmente porque soy un coleccionista de equipos de audios ya sean valvulares o transitorizados de las décadas 60,70 y 80. Y hace un tiempo que ademas de mis sinceras convicciones de aprender electrónica para reparar estos hermosos equipos vintage también quiero restaurarlos para que vuelvan a lucir como en sus mejores épocas. Mas allá de que me sea un hobby esto de la reparación y restauración me atrapa la idea de saber como  se sentía la música en esas  décadas a través de esos equipos. Capitulo a parte ademas me parece muy fascinante como se desarrollaba y crecía la electrónica nacional en esas épocas. Bueno espero no haber sido aburrido pero esta es mi humilde pensamiento respecto a la electrónica en general. Un saludo  cordial a todos. Hasta Pronto Víctor desde la Patagonia.


----------



## Acuario Garcia (Oct 29, 2019)

Mi nombre es Eddy Santiago Garcia 37 años. Me gusta y me llama mucho la atencion todo lo relacionado a la electronica he logrado reparar algunos aparatos electronicos sencillos. Y por lo que veo que la electronica es muy amplio cada dia salen aparatos sofisticados y me gustaria algun dia lograr repararlos. Espero contar con su apoyo en las dudas que presente. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Optimuz (Oct 29, 2019)

Buenas noches a todos. Soy nuevo en el foro y un chapuzas en la electrónica, espero aprende en el foro. Un saludo.


----------



## elgera (Oct 29, 2019)

Hola hola, me ha apasionado siempre todo lo referente a electricidad y electrónica y mas sobre amplificación de audio ya que me he  instruido en talleres en revistas libros y en cursos sobre amplificadores pero no siempre se termina de aprender , cada día sale tecnología nueva y por esa razón estoy en este foro por que busco información, saludos a todos.


----------



## Luz mixta (Oct 29, 2019)

Hola buenas noches estimado Andres Cuenca, primero que nada déjeme felicitarlo por ese gran aporte para aquellas personas como en mi caso queremos aprender un poco mas de este bello y hermoso mundo de la electrónica. mi nombre es jesus zapata, 47 año, de venezuela, soy tecnico medio en electricidad de mantenimiento, la electrónica con toda sinceridad no la manejo muy bien, pero en mi pocos conocimiento e podido repara algunos equipos electrónico.. estoy muy e interesado a prender mas de la electrónica, feliz noches y abrazo. saludo y que dios me lo bendiga siempre.


----------



## Milton Colli (Oct 29, 2019)

Buenas noches, soy Milton Colli de México, me gusta mucho la electrónica, en estos tiempos me estoy dando la oportunidad de retomarla porque me apasiona.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## jotaeme (Oct 30, 2019)

¡Hola a todos! Un saldo desde España a todos los compañeros y gracias por los conocimientos que aportan.

Un saludo


----------



## morocho57 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hola familia del Foro de Electrónica, soy Miguel Ángel de Formosa Argentina, soy nuevo en el foro y recién me estoy familiarizando.

Bueno,tengo 61 año, me encanta la electrónica, sin estudio profundo, pero conozco los elementos y leo sin ningún problema los circuitos. Desde mi juventud mi padre me enseñaba a armar las radios de 2 bandas. con un soldador Vesubio, alicate, pinza de punta, destornillador, galeno para limpieza del chassis y los elementos para armar una radio. Puentes, tandem, trimmer, potenciómetro de volumen, tono, llave cambio de banda, porta pila de 4 o 6 pilas y juego de bobinas con la bolsa de transistores Toshiba  con el circuito incluido. Luego me dediqué a reparación de radio y Tv, estuve en la venta e instalación de DirecTv. Venta e instalación de estación de radios FM. Reparo equipos de rf. Actualmente tengo una emisora de FM (Perla del Oeste 106.1 mHz) transmito al aire con 100 Watts y por Internet . En mi tiempo y a pedido de amigos arreglo equipos de sonidos.
Atte: Morochongo 57


----------



## wicomtel (Oct 31, 2019)

Buen dia
Soy tecnico en telecomunicaciones y me interesa aprender mas novedades para poder ampliar mas conocimientos
Y tambien espero ayudar en lo que pueda 

Gracias


----------



## pdmore (Oct 31, 2019)

Hola a toda la comunidad, me llamo Daniel soy de Cordoba Argentina, me apasiona la electronica y especialmente la robotica aunque me dedico a la metalmecanica que tambien me gusta mucho, espero poder aprender y algun


----------



## MGaldeano (Oct 31, 2019)

Hola, soy Martín Galdeano
Vivo en Mendoza, Argentina. Soy ing. agrónomo de profesión y me gusta la electrónica. De adolescente que agarro el soldador, el estañolín y el tester cuando puedo. Creo que la electrónica (mi hoby) nos trae cada día mas beneficios y comodidades a todos.-

Saludos cordiales


----------



## RODOLFOPIC2014 (Oct 31, 2019)

Yo soy Roddo, y soy de la provincia de San Juan 55, así que llevo un tiempo largo con esto. Tanto me gustó la electrónica,


----------



## comparativo (Oct 31, 2019)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> Empiezo yo.
> Mi nombre es Andres Fernando Cuenca, soy un apasionado por la electrónica, y más por sus aplicaciones en beneficio de todos. Me considero un entusiasta, un emprendedor (así no haya tenido suerte hasta ahora en los emprendimientos).
> 
> ...


 
Hola me llamo Miguel Peraza trabajo reparando electrodomésticos varios, tengo como unos diez años en ésto. Me interesó descargar el programa de calcular resistencias. No se  todavía como descargarlo. Pero bueno, me gusta investigar cosas de electrónica. Me gustaría hacer un detector de metales. Trabajo en esto porque me gusta y por los pequeños beneficios económicos pero es muy cansón, quisiera ya a estas alturas cambiar de trabajo por uno en el que pueda moverme más físicamente, sudar, llevar sol, porque me enferma el trabajo sedentario. Bueno veré hasta donde aguanto o como lo convino con una vida más sana.
Un saludo a todos. hasta una próxima.


----------



## alejandro1234 (Nov 1, 2019)

Hola grupo


----------



## Electromedicina (Nov 1, 2019)

Hola buenas, me llamo Iván y tengo 19 años. Este es mi segundo año estudiando electrónica. Vivo por Valencia.


----------



## Tharsis13 (Nov 1, 2019)

Mi nombre es Olegario, saludo a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2019)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*​


----------



## cesar8a (Nov 2, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Cesar Ochoa, radico en Argentina, estoy en vía de ver y estudiar la fabricación de la soldadora de bolsa, me interesa lo que veo en sus comentarios y me ayuda a ver mas el tema en mis dudas, saludos


----------



## sont777 (Nov 2, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Santiago. La verdad es que soy mecánico y un novato total en electrónica, estoy intentando trastear arduino yo y mi hija de 10 años que le encanta. Hace poco hemos  empezado y nos parece un mundo fascinante.
Saludos a todos


----------



## RVillaverde (Nov 2, 2019)

Mi nombre es Rodolfo Walter Villaverde, tengo 53 años y hace 41 que empecé en esta tecnología o algo parecido porque comencé a los 12 años a trabajar en un taller de teléfonos y conmutadores telefónicos, (era todo mecánico) los teléfonos eran a disco, para marcar un número había que girar una rueda con agujeros, ya al segundo año de trabajar aparecieron los teléfonos “digitales” (no porque usaban la electrónica digital) se llamaban así porque para marcar un número había que presionar los números de un teclado (y este mandaba un  tren de pulsos) para la época fue todo un acontecimiento, con eso se incorporó la electrónica (analógica) a la telefonía, paso el tiempo y llego la electrónica digital y con eso los grandes avances en las comunicaciones. Siempre me fui capacitando en las nuevas tecnologías hasta que un día aparecieron los “¡Celulares!” y ese fue el principio de fin de mi carrera como ¡técnico en telefonía!, pero bueno, había que trabajar para poder vivir y yo con el “Fratacho” o la “Brocha gorda” soy un inútil, (definitivamente no era lo mío) siempre ame la electrónica, reparé e instale alarmas, equipos de comunicaciones, etc. Y con eso me fue muy bien (económicamente hablando) pero no me sentía cómodo, hasta que mi hermano Jorge (que también está en esta profesión) decidió abrir un taller de reparaciones de Televisores en el que yo me incorporé y en aquella época reparábamos los televisores “Trc” y todo iba bien hasta que la historia se repitió y aparecieron los Tv “Lcd” con una tecnología totalmente diferente, pero esta vez la tecnología no me “Doblegó”, me capacite y me adapte a ella, en la actualidad reparamos los televisores “Led” y la verdad que disfrutamos mucho esta… “¡Nueva Tecnología!”
Muchas Gracias. ¡Abrazos de Oso!


----------



## Inmaolas (Nov 2, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*​
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
> *.*​


 
Hola a todos.
Soy Inmaolas.

Hola a todos, soy Inmaolas, persona inquieta a veces manitas y a veces manazas.
Espero poder contribuir en todo aquello que el grupo necesite.
Un saludo.


----------



## Toby001 (Nov 2, 2019)

Hola, muy buena noche, mi nombre es Samuel Ayala, del Estado de México, México, un placer poder leer tantas cosas sobre electronica y poder aprender más de este increible mundo. 

Saludos para todos y deseándoles éxito en todo proyecto.


----------



## jogacaba (Nov 3, 2019)

Muchas gracias por aceptarme en el grupo. Soy Jose de Almería, España; y un aficionado a la electrónica.

Un Saludo.


----------



## tornadijo (Nov 3, 2019)

Hola soy Carlos Tornadijo, y me apasiona el mundo de la robótica, con tarjetas arduino y raspberry, si bien mis conocimientos en electrónica son escasos y me gusta profundizar en estos temas


----------



## Jogeur (Nov 3, 2019)

Hola soy Josep Gelonch. Me ha interesado la electrónica siempre  y en algún momento de mi vida ha sido actividad profesional. Ahora me inclino más por ella como hobby. He descubierto el forum y deseo participar activamente en él.


----------



## jdelacruz (Nov 3, 2019)

Hola Amigos Soy Juan  de  Bolivia recién le tome el gusto a los chiches electrónicos  y encontré este foro el cual me encanta me saca de muchas dudas ya que soy solo un aficionado con conocimientos básicos.


----------



## Gamo48 (Nov 3, 2019)

Buenas noches mi nombre es Juan Pablo Galeano, soy estudiante de electrónica y electricidad, y me apasiona el mundo de los amplificadores ...


----------



## angel.infiniti (Nov 4, 2019)

Buenas noches, soy de México con 25 años de experiencia en electrónica y 27 de mecánica automotriz, espero poder compartir mi experiencia y conocimiento al servicio de todos en el foro.


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Nov 4, 2019)

Hola a todos. Me he registrado en *este foro* porque me ha parecido que *tiene un contenido muy interesante, y personas que aportan un gran valor.* Soy ingeniero electrónico, y llevo años desarrollando proyectos personales diversos, y recientemente llevo *un canal de Youtube* donde me he propuesto enseñar electrónica (analógica) desde cero, paso a paso, siguiendo un método personal —fruto de la experiencia de mi propio aprendizaje— y con un corte clásico. Es* gratis, y sin publicidad*. Me centro únicamente en hacerlo lo mejor posible.
*Espero poder echar una mano por aquí. *No me importa atender mensajes privados, pero es mucho mejor responder de forma pública para que todos podamos beneficiarnos compartiendo lo que sabemos. ¡Un saludo a todos!


----------



## a.matos (Nov 4, 2019)

Buenos días gracias por aceptarme. Espero que también puedas ayudar, y que actúes bien en tu blog, muy bien.


----------



## condeleck (Nov 4, 2019)

Hola.

Soy un novato en la electrónica y quiero empezar a hacer mis pequeños proyectos. Espero que me puedan ayudar.


----------



## ROBERTURBAEZ (Nov 5, 2019)

Saludos! mi nombre es Robert Urbáez, venezolano e ingeniero en electrónica, como muchos aquí apasionado a la electrónica y últimamente dedicado al servicio técnico, reparando todo lo que me consiga en el camino. Espero poder colaborar con mis humildes conocimientos y de igual manera conseguir soluciones a muchas fallas con ayuda de ustedes.


----------



## electronnk (Nov 5, 2019)

Mi nombre es Luis Carrillo de Caracas Venezuela, gracias por darnos éste espacio para compartir y aprender de la experiencia de los demás colegas.


----------



## fabiancardeza (Nov 5, 2019)

Hola ...como están??? les cuento que soy de Brasil y estou a disposición para lo que quieran de aca ...de Porto Alegre mas exacto!!!


----------



## Michael123456 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hola como están, mi nombre es Michael Solano Y soy Técnico en Mantenimiento Industrial tengo la Edad de 30 a*ñ*os, Me gusta la mecánica industrial la automatización industrial, Arduino y electrónica en geneal. Me gusta compartir todos mi conocimientos tanto en experiencia y documento.

Me gusta este grupo }.


----------



## Anibal r zarate (Nov 5, 2019)

Hola amigos me presento, soy un fanático de RF, me gustaría saber y aprender mucho con ustedes, gracias.


----------



## Lerios (Nov 5, 2019)

Agradeciendo la aceptación mía al grupo, me fascina las tecnologías y me parece importante poder contar con este conocimiento colectivo el cual es la base y fundamento de los avances actuales.

Un saludo  a todos los integrantes


----------



## el-rafa (Nov 6, 2019)

Hello, my name El Rafa. im from Indonesia. thank you for accepting me in this forum. I hope I can get useful knowledge by learning from this forum.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2019)

el-rafa dijo:


> Hello, my name El Rafa. im from Indonesia. thank you for accepting me in this forum. I hope I can get useful knowledge by learning from this forum.





el-rafa dijo:


> Hola, me llamo El Rafa. soy de Indonesia. gracias por aceptarme en este foro Espero poder obtener conocimientos útiles aprendiendo de este foro.



In Spanish please


----------



## JoseCampos (Nov 6, 2019)

Hola, buen día, gracias por aceptarme en el grupo, soy Jose Campos, de mi México querido, soy técnico en computación, pero un gran aficionado a la electrónica y en lo que los pueda apoyar con mucho gusto lo haré. 

Saludos.


----------



## M4RK_AVR (Nov 6, 2019)

A toda la comunidad de Foros de Electrónica.

Hey!!! Un Ingeniero en Electrónica con Especialidad en Automatización y Control listo para ayudar en lo que pueda y de lo cual este seguro, y, para que no me juzguen, recuerden uno de mis lemas preferidos:

<<Nadie nace aprendido y jamás se aprenderá todo>>

Con eso bien claro, también recordemos que: 

<<Así como entre las Naciones, entre los individuos el respeto al derecho ajeno es la paz>>

Saludos desde un rincón del querido y maltratado México.

Marco V.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## AGuzman (Nov 7, 2019)

Saludos, mi nombre Alfredo Guzmán, técnico electrónico con amplio conocimiento en electrónica aplicada a las telecomunicaciones, en audio y electrónica digital industrial, en lo que les pueda ayudar con todo gusto estoy para servirles, mi pasión el audio , la reparación y construcción de amplificadores,,,ya saben cuenten conmigo....un abrazo.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 7, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Carlos y soy estudiante de 3r año de ingeniería eléctrica , espero que se me de la oportunidad de brindar y recibir ayuda en este foro.


----------



## DaniGamb (Nov 7, 2019)

Buenas!!
 Soy Dani Gambetta, me encanta la electrónica, me dedico a la parte automotor, todo lo relacionado a la electrónica de autos, ya sea de la parte de motor o cualquier otro modulo.
Pero como ya sabemos la electrónica es igual y se rige de la misma manera en todos lo ámbitos, por eso estoy para ayudar en lo que pueda!!

Un saludo para todos!!!


----------



## chocoservis (Nov 8, 2019)

Hola a todos, gracias por aceptarme, creo, bueno aca estoy como la gran mayoria de este soy un apasionado de la magia de la electronica, desde mis inicios cuando tenia apenas 10 años me refugie en esta locura colectiva que el arte de soldar cositas para que resulte algo!! ahora ya con mis casi 60 y miles de equipos que han pasado por mis manos quiero seguir aprendiendo y compartiendo, ya me puse plomo....nos vemos en el proximo corto....


----------



## Elmrol (Nov 8, 2019)

Hola, soy Rolando; estudiante de ingeniería electrónica de 3er año, buenas a todos los miembros de éste foro y tengo buenas expectativas de este foro, soy entusiasta y además espero recibir información de ayuda y también; como dijo otro miembro espero que se me de la oportunidad de ayudar también ....gracias totales!


----------



## danton (Nov 8, 2019)

Buenas a todos, mi nombre Orlando Villalobos, tengo 62 años, mi afición la electrónica, mil gracias.


----------



## gerardo rodriguez (Nov 9, 2019)

Saludos a todos y gracias por sus colaboraciones


----------



## hkm9107 (Nov 9, 2019)

Hola un saludo a todos los electronicos del mundo y espero poder compartir con el mundo todos mis conocimientos


----------



## RicckyTron (Nov 9, 2019)

Buenas a todos, mi nombre es Ricardo, soy de Barcelona (no capital), tengo 34 años y soy un aficionado a la electrónica desde que era niño y recogía electrodomésticos de la basura para desmontarlos XD No tengo estudios de ningún tipo y soy Churrero de 5º generación.
Estaba buscando un sitio donde poder hacer alguna pregunta básica sobre componentes electrónicos y cosas.
Así también si puedo aportar algo lo haré.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Gonzalo Otero Seyfarth (Nov 10, 2019)

Buenas a todos, soy estudiante de 3er y 4to año de ingeniería electricista


----------



## jorge enrrique. (Nov 10, 2019)

Muy buenas tardes, mi nombre: Jorge el Español, para serviles, conozco éste divertido tema electrónico hace unos cincuenta años, reparando radios a tubos, luego los tv. En ese largo caminar y estudio, han pasado por mis manos todas la generaciones de aparatos, he tenido la suerte de ser testigo de ésta evolución de la tecnología, da escalofríos todo lo que llegará, por ahora, continuar aprendiendo, y compartir algunas experiencias con todos ustedes. Gracias.


----------



## IJrocker (Nov 10, 2019)

Buenos días, soy Daniel, vivo en Perú y estudio Ing Mecatrónica, pero siempre me ha gustado la electrónica aplicada al audio. Espero contar con ustedes y poder aportar algunas cosas que he hecho.


----------



## Dieguitovalor (Nov 10, 2019)

Hola compañeros, me llamo Diego y soy electrónico jubilado, pero hace mucho que no tocaba la electrónica, y ahora le he metido mano, espero que me acojáis y me ayuden . Yo en lo que pueda , lo que haga falta, un gran saludo a todos.


----------



## giefei (Nov 11, 2019)

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Cancerx3 (Nov 11, 2019)

Buenas Tardes. Me uní al grupo para tener más conocimiento, en realidad empezar a adquirirlos, son menos que básicos y siempre puedo empezar con proyectos pequeños. Gracias y Saludos


----------



## Kadro (Nov 11, 2019)

Hola, soy Kadro escribo desde Brasil, ahun que vivi muchos años en Uruguay donde estudie eletronica, hoy en dia aqui en Brasil tengo un service dedicado a reparos de audio profesional, trabajamos con Labgruppen, Db technologies, Crown, Avid, Yamaha, Pioneer, Technics y muchos mas.
Me alegro mucho en descubrir este foro, y poder compartir conocimientos.


----------



## Jauval (Nov 11, 2019)

Hola con todos , mi nombre es Anthony valles, vivo en Perú- Trujillo- 
Me apasiona los fierros y las máquinas, siempre busco fabricarlas para bajar costos. Espero me puedan contribuir con sus conocimientos. Actualmente estoy investigando para armar un transformador de máquina de punto de 50kva si alguno de ustedes puede ayudarme estaré agradecido. 
Saludos 
Bendiciones


----------



## MACONADA (Nov 12, 2019)

Hola, soy Miguel y me gusta la electrónica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## FSSERVICIOS (Nov 12, 2019)

Soy Fabian de FS SERVICIOS .Estoy en Lomas de Zamora Bs As Argentina .


----------



## Carlos_Angus (Nov 12, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Carlos, soy un apasionado de la elctrónica aplicada principalmente en equipos de sonido. Me formé como técnico superior electrónico y mi pasatiempos principal es el de tocar mi guitarra eléctrica en mi banda de hard rock donde pruebo los pedales de efecto que yo mismo me monto. Saludos desde Almagro, España.


----------



## delgaleon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hola a todos soy Delgaleon....gracias por aceptarme ...me gusta la electrónica,especialmente la RF y comunicaciones en general,soy de Argentina y los abrazo,espero ser util.saludos


----------



## Athosdos (Nov 12, 2019)

Me llamo Carlos pero mi nick que he elegido es Athos, en honor de un nietito mío que cuando era pequeñito no podía pronunciar mi nombre y me decía Athos, tengo 62 años, me gusta la electrónica, de hecho ya he hecho varias reparaciones de tv, hace 5 años que soy técnico y me acerque aquí porque vi que el sitio es muy completo, tienen mucha información.  Entre todos podemos colaborar en esto de la electrónica pues se actualiza todos los días. Bueno, es un placer compartir con la comunidad. Saludos a todos y éxitos.


----------



## gmad41 (Nov 12, 2019)

Técnico en electrónica y ya he participado en éste foro, siempre me ha parecido de gran utilidad, ya que la experiencia de muchos de los participantes, enriquece los conocimientos del resto, gracias por compartir aquello que nos hace vivir.
Mi nombre es Gustavo Madrigal Gómez.


----------



## Felipe C. (Nov 13, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Felipe Castañeda de Colombia, soy Ing. Electrónico. Me gustan muchos temas de electrónica como control y automatización, programación, circuitos que tengan que ver con audio, y quiero adquirir más conocimientos y ayuda en este medio y si es posible por supuesto también brindar información.


----------



## Raul Aballay (Nov 13, 2019)

Buenas noches mi nombre es RAUL W A  soy de San Juan Argentina  Perito Electro Mecanico y entusiasta en la electronica,estoy contento de poder ser miembro de esta hermosa comunidad y con el tiempo ver si puedo compartir experiencias y aportes, muchas gracias saludos


----------



## Isma6986 (Nov 13, 2019)

Buenas. Mi nombre es Ismael, soy de Rosario, Argentina. Soy tecnico electronico me gusta la electronica y sus infinitas aplicaciones. Me gusta el diseño y desarrolo de circuitos. Me gusta aprender siempre cosas nuevas.


----------



## Blackhero (Nov 14, 2019)

¡Muy buenas!, me llamo Javier, y me he registrado en este estupendo foro, ya que tengo un problema con un Tv y no encuentro nada por la web que me oriente y ayude para buscar una solucion, aqui he visto que hay nivel, y quizas me podais ayudar, sin mas¡Saludos! ¡Muchas Gracias de antemano!.


----------



## Carlos48 (Nov 14, 2019)

Saludos a todos :Soy un aficionado a la electrónica e inventos relacionados estoy investigando sobre las estaciones meteorológicas remotas, necesito un conmutador analógico de 16 entradas y he visto en este foro un articulo que me puede ayudar.


----------



## Tecnofree (Nov 14, 2019)

Un saludo a todos los que participan en este Foro de Electrónica, me llamo Eduardo Aguilar y soy de México, estudie electrónica y me gusta reparar equipo electrónicos, espero compartir tips así como ayudar a los compañeros, y de la misma forma recibir ayuda de ustedes.
Saludos nuevamente y será un gusto participar.


----------



## edgar vergara fuentes (Nov 14, 2019)

Buenas noche, Mi nombre es Edgar Vergara Fuentes, contento de pertenecer al grupo. saludos y muchas bendiciones


----------



## Soundpower (Nov 14, 2019)

Buenas, mi  nombre es Marlon, los saludo desde Soledad, apasionado por el audio, espero aprender, compartir con ustedes, de antemano agradecido por lo que se pueda aprender...


----------



## nikolas_tesla (Nov 15, 2019)

Hola me apasiona la Electronica y todo lo relacionado con la tecnologia. Espero poder aportar algo a este foro.


----------



## coas28 (Nov 15, 2019)

Buenas mi nombre es Carlos O. Armbruster, me gradué de Ingeniería Mecánica pero me encanta la electrónica y la robótica. Tengo 30 años y soy Cubano, me inscribí porque estoy cursando un posgrado de Electrónica y quisiera que me ayudaran con todas las dudas que tenga de ser posible. Cabe aclarar que soy un principiante en este tema.
Hola a todos los distinguidos usuarios de este favuloso foro En un circuito se necesita un capacitor que soporte 50V de trabajo. Se tienen capacitores de 35V. ¿Cómo se conectan los capacitores?


----------



## jorgesas (Nov 15, 2019)

Buenas noches,
Soy de Bilbao, un aficionado a arreglar todo tipo de trastos pero la electrónica es algo que se me resiste, entiendo lo básico, pero no tengo ningún tipo de formación sobre ello.
Busco por ello explicaciones a cosas que no entiendo como las que explicaré en los temas que abra.
Un cordial saludo a todos y encantado de haberos conocido.


----------



## mrram (Nov 15, 2019)

Hola a todos, tenía muchos años sin entrar pero I will back.
Saludos.


----------



## tecnoap (Nov 15, 2019)

Pues muchas gracias por recibirme en el foro. Soy David, tecnico y fan de a electronica.


----------



## leonidas83glx (Nov 15, 2019)

Buenas noches, me llamo Marcelo y vivo en zona sur de Buenos Aires, soy técnico electromecánico y profesor de escuela técnica, pero además de ello una de mis pasiones es la electrónica, que practico desde los 14 años. En la actualidad estoy metiendome en el mundo de GNU/Linux  dando mis primeros pasos en Arduino.


----------



## jjpasu (Nov 16, 2019)

Hola buenos días, soy Juan, conecto desde Guadalajara, España. De siempre me gustó la electronica, pero muchas veces, al menos cuando alguno de los aparatos que hay en casa se estropea, pienso que en algún momento debía haber hecho un curso, aunque solo fuese básico, para poder reparar, sino todas, si algunas de las averías. He leído algunas cosas de las escritas por los foreros y pienso que me va a ser bastante útil lo que comentáis e informáis a unos y otros.
Gracias por acogerme en el foro.


----------



## andrzzz1997 (Nov 16, 2019)

Hola, soy Andres Molina de Santa Marta Colombia, estudio ingeniería electrónica, tengo 22 años, con ánimo de aprender... un saludo a todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## cjr2119 (Nov 16, 2019)

soy Carlo Rivas de 24 años, ademas de ser un amante a electronica, curso la carrera de ing. electronica. Saludos a la comunidad


----------



## Jorge G (Nov 16, 2019)

Buenas tardes, Saludos desde Colombia.siempre me ha gustado cacharrear con lo electrónico, reparando muchas cosas para volverle  a dar su uso.


----------



## Edgbar (Nov 16, 2019)

Edgar Barría de Panama estudiante de Electronica biomédica


----------



## Fredag (Nov 17, 2019)

Saludos a Todos

Soy Alberto García de México y un entusiasta de la electrónica, aunque aun estoy en el grupo de los novatos.
Espero poder aportar mis conocimientos (en el área mecánica), ya que creo que es la pareja perfecta para el área de la fascinante electrónica.

Un abrazo y saludos cordiales a Todos!


----------



## fideliux (Nov 17, 2019)

Fola a todos, yo soy Fidel, vivo en México y estoy aquí de nuevo en foros de electrónica, ya era usuario de foros pero perdí mi cuenta anterior pero no esta de mas presentarme de nuevo aquí. me gusta mucho el audio y me dedico a reparar amplificadores de audio, ademas de que soy estudiante de refrigeración y aire acondicionado a nivel técnico, me gusta ver los proyectos y armar de vez en cuando algún proyecto que sea de mi interés, como muchas personas vengo aquí a aprender y  resolver muchas de las dudas que hay en torno a la electrónica, mi gran secreto aquí en foros de electrónica?, tal vez ninguno (Fogonazo es mi ídolo!).

A todos aquí en foros de electrónica les deseo lo mejor!.


----------



## paper2004 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hola soy Carlos, de Chile y soy informático. Me gustaría aplicar conocimientos de electrónica en el mundo de la informática. Solicito de su ayuda para esta meta que me he puesto.

Saludos


----------



## mariosimple (Nov 17, 2019)

Saludos a todos mi nombre es Marino Paredes y vine aquí para que buscar ayuda cuando no entienda nada espero que todo las dudas me sean contestada por ustedes en esta pagina sobre electrónica y mas


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2019)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*​


----------



## frauca95 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hola!
Mi nombre es Héctor Frauca, 24 años , siempre he tenido un afición por la electricidad y electrónica, me gustaría compartir ideas y comentarios, absorber toda la información y conocimientos posible, este grupo me serviría de gran ayuda, no tengo los conocimientos necesarios para salir de según que dudas o simplemente se me olvidan....bueno muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo a todos!!


----------



## lu9da (Nov 17, 2019)

Hola, soy Ricardo de MAr del Plata, un gusto estar por aca....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 17, 2019)

lu9da dijo:


> Hola, soy Ricardo de MAr del Plata, un gusto estar por aca....


Hola caro Don Ricardo , ? acaso lu9da serias tu indicativo de llamada de radioaficcionado?
!Saludo cordeales desde Brasil !.
73/51
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2019)

fideliux dijo:


> Fola a todos, yo soy Fidel, vivo en México y estoy aquí de nuevo en foros de electrónica, ya era usuario de foros *pero perdí mi cuenta anterior* pero no esta de mas presentarme de . . . .


¿ Y que pasó con tu cuenta anterior ?


----------



## jaimemorales95 (Nov 18, 2019)

Hola, buen día, soy estudiante de 5to semestre de Ing electrónica, de Cali Colombia.


----------



## adrianmza (Nov 18, 2019)

Buenos días. Mi nombre es Adrián, soy de Mendoza, Argentina. Técnico electricista y actualmente me desempeño en una empresa en el sector energía. Me gusta Arduino, electrónica en Gral., PLC y mucho la informática. Participo pasivamente de este foro hace más de 10 años y hoy vine para pedirles una ayuda, que estaré posteando. Un abrazo grande a esta increíble comunidad.


----------



## albertoacos (Nov 18, 2019)

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 18, 2019)

Bienvenidos.
Se les recuerda las *normas *y demases.


Aqui como subir archivos, aparte de los enlaces a las normas
[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)


----------



## David jhames (Nov 18, 2019)

Hola buenas noches mi nombre es David Jhames, en primer lugar felicitarlos por un gran apoyo que me dieron con sus proyectos, bueno soy estudiante de electrónica e informática... bueno espero que me ayuden por que la voy a necesitar...


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 18, 2019)

Bienvenido @David jhames .
Por supuesto que recibiras ayuda de todo el foro, siempre y cuando te atengas a las normas y a la paciencia, ya que no todos estaran disponibles para cuando los necesites.

Saludos, y disfruta del foro


----------



## fve45 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hola,

Soy Fortino, docente del Tecnológico Superior de Pánuco en Veracruz, México.

Saludos a los del Foro de Electrónica.


----------



## adrxdx (Nov 19, 2019)

Hola soy Jesus me encontre raras ocaciones en el pasado este grupo pero no le di importancia pero ahora que vuelvo tiene cosas muy geniales e interesantes para ver y ser aportadas.


----------



## lcharly (Nov 20, 2019)

Hola, soy un completo neófito en la materia y las cosas que hago son un copia/pega de lo que observo en la red. Gracias a todos los que colaboráis con torpes como yo.
Un saludo!


----------



## ALDOCRESPO (Nov 20, 2019)

Hola!, Soy ingeniero en sistemas automotrices con especialidad en diseño mecánico. Soy un emprendedor que le gusta idear soluciones para diversas problemáticas. Actualmente estoy incursionando en la electrónica y programación para poder ampliar el espectro de soluciones para mis clientes. Me inscribo en el foro porque necesito de la ayuda de los expertos en el tema. No copio y pego, busco entender los conceptos para aplicarlos en mis proyectos. Actualmente estoy aprendiendo a programar microcontroladores por medio de lenguaje C y basic, específicamente estoy trabajando con el PIC16F877A-I/P ...  Saludos!


----------



## Peru72 (Nov 20, 2019)

Otro que viene a aprender lo que pueda.
Un saludo.


----------



## miguelruiz (Nov 21, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Miguel y soy un apasionado de la informática!!


----------



## DIALCA (Nov 21, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy Diego en lo que pueda ayudarles acerca de audio, sistemas contra incendios y programación, saludos !


----------



## dakota20001 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hola.
MI nombre es Jose y soy aficionado a la electronica
Un saludo desde Sevilla


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## The atom (Nov 21, 2019)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es Leonardo Coronado de 45 años de edad, Soy de Venezuela pero actualmente radicado en Colombia, solo tengo conocimientos básicos en telecomunicaciones electricidad y electrónica. Por lo que me gusta compartir e interactuar  conocimientos con respecto a estos campos que son de utilidad para la vida diaria en nuestra sociedad.


----------



## marivas (Nov 21, 2019)

Muy buenas  a todos,

Me llamo Manuel, de Madrid, y trabajo como informático. Siempre ha sido mi pasión la informática, el lado del software, pero cada vez que me acercaba a sistemas a bajo nivel, ya sea en C o en assembler dices, que pasa al otro lado?? como funciona eso?? Por eso siempre he tenido latente el deseo de aprender electrónica, tanto analógica como digital.

Bueno, confio en que me dúre la inquietud. Nos vemos.


----------



## Argonauta (Nov 21, 2019)

Hola. Julio de España.
Se de programación, me interesa la electrónica, robótica, y en general todo lo que tiene mas de 5 tornillos y un cable.
Como mis conocimientos de electrónica son mas o menos autodidactas, lo mio es revivir cadávares .
Me gusta desmontar todo para ver como funciona.


----------



## andres33 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hola Soy andres estudio Ing electronica un saludos cordial a todos espero poder aportar y aprender muchos de ustedes


----------



## Angel234luna (Nov 22, 2019)

Hola buenos días a todos ; saludos desde Puebla, México soy estudiante de Ingeniería , tengo 19 años y espero aprender mucho en éste foro de electrónica, estoy cada vez aprendiendo mas . Bendiciones para todos. Saludos!!


----------



## Coton84 (Nov 22, 2019)

Me llamo David soy de Mataró y estoy aquí para aprender un poco sobre algo que quiero hacer, saludos!


----------



## J SERRA (Nov 22, 2019)

Mi nombre es José María, vivo en España, tengo 62 años, mi profesión es electricista industrial jubilado y soy aficionado en la reparación de la electrónica antigua, radios, tocadiscos...
Tengo nociones de electrónica y me gustan los aparatos antiguos.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## bister92 (Nov 23, 2019)

Mi nombre es Antonio (Toni para los amigos) soy español, aficionado a la electrónica pero con un nivel básico, aquí estoy para aprender todo lo posible.


----------



## ejmolina (Nov 23, 2019)

Buen Dia soy Edgardo Molina escribo desde Venezuela el motivo por el cual estoy aqui es por que me gusta la electronica y quiero aprender 
Saludos.


----------



## maperma (Nov 23, 2019)

Hola a todos amigos
Un saludo a toda la comunidad, desde Albacete (España)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Punta Azul (Nov 23, 2019)

Hola A toda la comunidad. Soy Ferretti Carlos, propietario de Punta Azul Metalúrgica. Operando desde Ushuaia, la ciudad mas al sur, sur, sur del planeta. Estoy desarrollando un motor Stirling de combustión interna calentado por inducción magnética, deseando encontrar esa energía sustentable o renovable que tanto nos hace falta. Quisiera contactarme con gente que crea que hay un futuro. Cada consejo, cada soldadura, cada cable, cada tuerca es una gota de aire puro para los 7000.000.000 de nietos que están por nacer pero que no van a nacer si no hacemos algo hoy. Saludos.


----------



## Vespasiano (Nov 24, 2019)

Hola buenos dias. Gracias por acogerme en este foro. Un saludo.


----------



## malonso0109 (Nov 24, 2019)

Saludos a toda la comunidad. Espero puedan ayudarme con mis dudas que tengo y también aportar con los conocimientos que tenga en electrónica


----------



## Ricky21 (Nov 24, 2019)

Hola, Soy Ricky de Valencia-Venezuela, soy un aficionado a la electrónica pero tengo pocos conocimientos, espero que sea una grata estadía en el foro.
Saludos.


----------



## Cardonaz.13 (Nov 25, 2019)

Hola buen día, gracias por ofrecer éste tipo de foros, son de gran ayuda para personas como yo que apenas estamos incursionando en el tema de la electrónica, estoy verdaderamente agradecido, espero aprender muchas cosas con ustedes, gracias.


----------



## xakito (Nov 25, 2019)

!Hola¡
Soy de Galicia y es un placer pertenecer a este foro.Llevo en esto de la electrónica 27 años a nivel profesional y cada día aprendo algo nuevo.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Jfarod (Nov 25, 2019)

Mi nombre es José. 
Saludos a mis colegas!!!


----------



## ChuySZ (Nov 25, 2019)

Hola,
      Soy Chuy  y ésto me apasiona. 
Saludos.


----------



## Alejandro Araya (Nov 25, 2019)

Hola foreros! hace mucho años no me aparecia por aca. espero ser de su agrado y poder aprender muchas cosas mas. que tengan una buena semana


----------



## rosas (Nov 26, 2019)

Nuevamente estoy por aquí, hace ya muchos años entré para aprender y aprendí, y regresé para seguir aprendiendo y ahora aportar , saludos a todos desde Perú


----------



## Eguzman342 (Nov 26, 2019)

Buen día a todos,

Mi nombre es Enrique Guzman soy de Caracas-Venezuela y soy técnico en electronica, gracias por aceptarme en el foro donde se aprende muchisimos dada la experiencia de algunos compañeros que gentilmente comparten sus experiencias.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## enrileon (Nov 26, 2019)

Hola electrónicos, me llamo Enrique y estoy en el mundo de la electrónica desde 1965 que hice un primer curso ahora estoy jubilado me siguen apasionando este, nuestro mundo.
Un saludo para todos desde España.


----------



## Ramonb (Nov 26, 2019)

Mi nombre es José Betancourt, estoy residenciado en Caracas , Venezuela soy estudiante del ultimo trimestre de Ingeniería Eléctrica, considero los principios de la electricidad se aplican a la electrónica resaltando la diferencia de los niveles de voltaje y corrientes que se usan en cada una de estas especialidades. En mi formación académica me toco ver Electrónica Analógica, Electrónica Digital y Electrónica Industrial, aunque estoy convencido que la formación académica se debe complementar con trabajo para comprender mediante las aplicaciones los conocimientos adquiridos. Felicito al creador de la pagina y a todos los miembros ya que compartiendo experiencias crecemos y aprendemos todos.Saludos


----------



## luis2789 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hola! Mi nombre es Luis Suárez, tengo 30 años y soy de Colombia. Me encanta la electrónica, la mecánica y la robótica, también me gustan los retos que ponen a prueba mis capacidades. No he ido a ninguna Universidad pero ésto lo hago desde los 12 años.

Gracias por aceptarme.🖒


----------



## polnet (Nov 26, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Pablo, vivo en Tenerife (España), cursé estudios de electrónica de comunicaciones, y aunque trabaje unos años de ello, ahora me dedico a otra cosa, pero siempre manteniendo la afición por la electrónica y haciendo mis cosillas.


----------



## salvatux (Nov 27, 2019)

Saludos mi nombre es Jesús Salvador Escobar
  soy de Venezuela país actualmente en crisis donde hasta se hace difícil conseguir estaño, trabajo con reparación mantenimiento computadoras, TV y electrónica en general.. Como país en crisis se multiplican las reparaciones por el alto costo de equipos nuevos, los venezolanos  han optado por mandar a reparar sus equipos, pero los repuestos y la mano de obra resultan muy costosos ,  muchos colegas han migrado quedamos pocos, como técnico me  ha tocado hacer adaptaciones de main, transformadores demás componentes electrónicos con el fin de abaratar costos para reparar y ayudar al cliente.


----------



## alexelchivo (Nov 27, 2019)

Hola Soy Alexander Ing. en Sistemas y por ahora estoy intentando adentrar en el mundo de la electrónica con el fin de poder ejecutar algunas ideas que tengo y que sumando el conocimiento de desarrollo que tengo pudiera complementar con la parte electrónica.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## jbr30 (Nov 27, 2019)

Mi nombre es Julio tengo 18 años, soy de Michoacán México, a mi la Electrónica me parece un tema muy interesante, aunque estudio una carrera muy diferente a esto me sigue llamando mucho la atención este tema, talves puedo darle un buen uso en mi carrera y ojala y me pueda ayudar.


----------



## Elmain (Nov 27, 2019)

Me llamo Martín Gonzaga pero me dicen elmain me gusta aportar valor sobre mecánica y autos así que cualquier duda que me sepa la responderé y si quiero saber algo creo que me ayudarán es por eso que me suscrito a este foro ya que e encontrado mucho valor aqui.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## menecoelectronico (Nov 27, 2019)

Buenas noches a todos, mi nombre  es Teofilo , tengo 71 años y por largo tiempo me dediqué a la electrónica con mucho entusiasmo y experimenté por mucho tiempo también , ahora  tuve que cambiar de profesión por una cuestión de ubicación , entonces reparo maquinas de jardinería , un saludo a toda la comunidad electrónica desde Jujuy Argentina.


----------



## jbr30 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Julio, tengo 18 años y soy Michoacan México, este tema me párese muy interesante, estudio una carrera en Innovación Agrícola, talves no tenga mucha relación con la electrónica pero aun así me párese muy interesante este tema.


----------



## Dudarino (Nov 28, 2019)

Hola gente!!  
Soy aficionado a la electrónica desde hace muchos años, me gusta cacharrear y reparar artefactos electrónicos, tampoco me puedo resistir si veo algún aparato tirado en la calle para reciclarlo o reutilizarlo. Me quedan unos meses para terminar el grado en ingeniería electrónica industrial. Siempre que puedo utilizo software libre como kicad etc aunque no siempre es posible, también soy usuario de GNU/Linux. Fabrico pedales de efectos para guitarra y me gustaría aprender la electrónica de audio a válvulas.  También le pego a la de potencia y control, gracias a la carrera, en cuanto a sistemas embebidos, estoy aprendiendo el 8051.


----------



## dergeo (Nov 28, 2019)

Hola a todos, vivo en Colombia y tengo mas de 30 años de estar en el mantenimiento electrónico, ahora desde otra perspectiva desde la automatización y el control electrónico. Me ha fascinado la electrónica desde siempre. Dispuesto a colaborar con lo que pueda, tengo conocimientos en electricidad, redes de cableado estructurado, redes de fibra óptica (diseño e instalación) , mantenimiento electrónico , enlaces microondas, automatización industrial, subestaciones eléctricas, banco de condensadores, variadores, arrancadores suaves, motores (trifásicos, bifásicos y monofásicos). Actualmente estoy trabajando en la elaboración de una impresora 3d con Arduino.
Saludos.


----------



## romemart (Nov 28, 2019)

Hola gente ! Gracias por crear este foro para gente idónea y para las que no tanto como yo que puede recibir sus sugerencias!!


----------



## nefi1212 (Nov 29, 2019)

Soy  de Venezuela y trabajo en un taller de electromecánica precisamente bobinando y me ha gustado el oficio, bueno saludos! a todos!   me ha gustado muchos temas que tocan en el foro.


----------



## Melquisonic (Nov 29, 2019)

Saludo, saludos a todos los integrantes y participantes de este valioso "foro". 

Mi nombre es Melquisedec Martínez, incurriendo en la electrónica desde mis 17 años allá en 1978, que fue cuando comencé con la electrónica estudiando y dañando radios y aparatos de toda clase. En ese entonces, ellos eran a base de bulbos o tubos al vacío. También llevé mis buenos corrientazos (choques eléctricos gratuitos) o quizás por bruto. Jejeje. De los que más llevé fue de los flyback de TV en blanco y negro apagados, pero que los tocaba en sus filamentos sin tener las debidas protecciones ni precauciones. ¡Vayan ustedes a saber...!

Una vez estaba yo sentado en mi silla de madera enfrente de mi mesa de trabajo. Tenía mis dos pies en los pedales de la silla, pues eso me hacía estar bien seguro de no hacer "tierra" mientras le inyectaba señal a la etapa amplificadora de un pequeño radio de tubos. De un momento a otro, sentí una tremenda descarga eléctrica que hasta me espantó del susto y el choque. Cuando miré a ver de dónde vino el posible error mío (pensando que tal vez me había descuidado tocando con uno de mis pies al suelo). Y no fue así. Fue que mi querida madre vino a mi espalda curiosa y descalza. Al tocarme en mi espalda, el fuetazo nos cayó a los dos. No sé por qué fui yo quien más sintió el corrientazo. Pues ella simplemente retiró su mano de mi cuerpo mientras yo quedé en chock.

Bien, este ha sido mi saludo.


----------



## Joseeduardo (Nov 29, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Jose E. Bonasorte, me encanta la electrónica y ahora como estoy jubilado me dedico de lleno a la misma, mis intereses específicos.son las comunicaciones, los receptores de radio a reacción o regenerativos con semiconductores, y la transmisión AM únicamente. Solo me interesa la electrónica simple por lo general. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Ludovico69 (Nov 29, 2019)

Hola a todos...mi nombre es Martín, soy técnico en electrónica desde el 92 pero hace casi 20 que no ejerzo, y estoy algo oxidado...jajaja vivo en Andino, pequeño pueblo a 40 y tantos de km de Rosario , legué hasta el Foro buscando gente con la misma pasión ....y algo de información para desempolvar el hábito ya que retomé por hobby , desde ya saludos y gracias por aceptarme


----------



## Roilcam (Nov 29, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Rodrigo Cardona soy Colombiano, y aunque no tengo idea de electrónica y sus componentes me encanta este tema, espero poder contar con ustedes para aprender de este maravilloso mundo de la electrónica


----------



## JM Electronica (Nov 30, 2019)

Hola amigos mi nombre es Jose Manuel, SalmantinoBurgales, Estoy muy muy oxidado y sobre todo necesitare ayuda que de antemano os agradezco, mi problema es que como me gusta todo al final me disperso eso ha sido la causa de mi oxidacion, estoy como en bucle me pongo con algo y me cabreo la memoria hace estragos.
Saludos JM


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2019)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*​


----------



## Daymer (Dic 1, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Daymer, soy técnico en electrónica,encantado de unirme la forum


----------



## pikachu68 (Dic 1, 2019)

Buen dia, soy tecnico en electronica. Un placer unirme a este foro, gracias a todos !


----------



## Hosman (Dic 1, 2019)

Muy buenas tardes, trabajo en Refrigeración y me encanta la electrónica, saludos


----------



## juanandrsuy (Dic 1, 2019)

Buenas, mi nombre es Juanandres, soy técnico en electrónica, pero hace tiempo que dejé, ahora es mas como un hobby.


----------



## blotto (Dic 1, 2019)

Hola... soy técnico en automatización... Saludos.


----------



## Asuszte (Dic 2, 2019)

Hola, soy aficionado a la programación y armado de circuitos, y aquí esteré molestándoles la vida. Gracias


----------



## VIMORS (Dic 2, 2019)

Buenos dias, me llamo Vicente Moreno Sancho, estoy jubilado desde hace 9 años esdecir mi edad es de 74 años, hace 60 años empecé con la afición de la radio ya que mi tio tenia un pequeño taller de construcción y reparacion de receptores de radio y a mi me encantaba estar con él y seguir sus pasos, luego la vida me llevo a otros derroteros profesionales y aunque siempre me ha encantado el tema no ha sido hasta ahora que para entretenerme he comprado algun aparato antiguo y con la ayuda de un colega he vuelto a las andadas, ahora como tengo mas tiempo que antes de momento voy siguiendo y lo bueno es que he tenido exito con ello y cada dia estoy mas animado. Asi pues, he estado buscando lugares donde consultar y si es posible aportar alguna idea que pueda interesar a todos, aqui estoy. Agradezco que se me haya admitido y quedo a vuestra disposición en lo que pueda echar una mano. Un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Leo59 (Dic 2, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Leo Blanco y aunque mi formación inicial es en electrónica, (en la época en que se llamaba maestría industrial) después mi vida profesional se ha desarrollado en otros ámbitos. Ahora que tengo más tiempo quiero dedicarlo a refrescar mis conocimientos y a aprender a programar. Me he comprado una tarjeta Arduino y estoy en ello.
No sé si podré aportar algo pero estoy seguro de que aprenderé mucho.
Gracias por permitirme formar parte de vuestra comunidad.


----------



## Oskarr (Dic 2, 2019)

Buenas a todos me presento, me llamo Óscar Marquez soy de España y soy un aficionado a la electrónica cada día se aprende algo nuevo y este foro es todo un pozo de sabiduría.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## irwin170673 (Dic 3, 2019)

Hola . mi nombre es Irwin y soy aficionado a la electrónica y la electricidad ademas de ser técnico en refrigeración. Gracias por permitirme entrar a la comunidad .

Un saludo a todos los miembros del foro .


----------



## Omarm23 (Dic 3, 2019)

Hola, buen día, gracias por aceptarme en el grupo, soy Omar de México.

En estos momentos aún soy un novato en electrónica pero mi meta es aprender en por mi cuenta ya que me apasiona tanto la electrónica, el audio y todo lo relacionado.

Espero aprender mucho de este foro......

Gracias!!


----------



## Libertad (Dic 4, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Manuel Ortiz, soy natural del sur de España de una linda capital llamada Sevilla, tengo 63 años (y me he jubilado) de profesión Electromecánico Industrial (Técnico en Sistemas de Regulación y Control Automáticos) y echo mucho de menos mi trabajo ya que he disfrutado mucho con mi profesión, ahora estoy montando un pequeño cuadro para hacer prácticas con electrónica y me he comprado un par de Arduinos para empezar y distraerme.
Espero en este foro aprender de todos vosotros y poder participar en lo que pueda, ya que necesitare ayuda, comentar también que como soy nuevo y desconozco las normas, intentaré hacerlo lo mejor, un saludo a todas/os.
Empecemos. . .


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 4, 2019)

Aqui tienes* algunas normas* para que las vayas conociendo.

* Norma Jean Baker*, más conocida como Marilyn Monroe.
*Norma Aleandro*, una actriz de teatro y cine argentina nacida en Buenos Aires el 2 de mayo de 1936.
*Norma Alicia Moreno Figueroa*, periodista mexicana que pierde la vida en defensa de su derecho a la libertad de expresión
*Norma Angélica* activista guatemalteca pro derechos femeninos.
*Norma Arrostito*, una dirigente política juvenil argentina que junto a su pareja Fernando Abal Medina integró la cúpula fundacional de la organización armada _Montoneros_.
*Norma Duval*, una actriz española de musical.
*Norma Herrera* actriza mexicana.
*Norma Vargas Duarte*, política costarricense primera candidata a presidente en su país.

Fuera de broma...

Bienvenido.


----------



## Zanuy (Dic 4, 2019)

Mi nombre es Alfonso Zanuy, soy ingeniero eléctrico y en estos momentos tengo un taller de reparaciones de electrónica en general. Saludos a todos desde La Piedad. Michoacán. México.


----------



## fideliux (Dic 5, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y que pasó con tu cuenta anterior ?


problemas con mi cuenta de correo, acceso y mi memoria a corto y largo plazo con las contraseñas, sabrás que a veces no se donde dejo los desarmadores cuando los estoy usando, no es la primera vez que olvido las cosas, es muy seguido en todo, solo espero recordar cuando sea muy mayor despertar pararme y hacer del baño en ese orden y no hacer del baño despertarme y pararme por que en ese caso ya estaria perdido!.


----------



## Ramon1947 (Dic 5, 2019)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Ramón Esquinas, natural de Hinojosa de Duque (Córdoba, España) soy técnico de electrónica en general, especializado en TV, de tubo (TRC) 30 años y algo de tv LEDs 10 años, y nada cuenten conmigo, si en algo puedo ayudar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2019)

yosimiro dijo:


> Aqui tienes* algunas normas* para que las vayas conociendo.
> 
> * Norma Jean Baker*, más conocida como Marilyn Monroe.
> *Norma Aleandro*, una actriz de teatro y cine argentina nacida en Buenos Aires el 2 de mayo de 1936.
> ...



Y fuera de las *Normas *



Libertad dijo:


> Hola, me llamo Manuel Ortiz, soy natural del sur de España de una linda capital llamada Sevilla, tengo 63 años (y me he jubilado) de profesión Electromecánico Industrial (Técnico en Sistemas de Regulación y Control Automáticos) y echo mucho de menos mi trabajo ya que he disfrutado mucho con mi profesión, ahora estoy montando un pequeño cuadro para hacer prácticas con electrónica y me he comprado un par de Arduinos para empezar y distraerme.
> Espero en este foro aprender de todos vosotros y poder participar en lo que pueda, ya que necesitare ayuda, comentar también que como soy nuevo y desconozco las normas, intentaré hacerlo lo mejor, un saludo a todas/os.
> Empecemos. . .



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/¿por-qué-está-aquí-mi-tema.8069/


----------



## Antonio Coppa (Dic 5, 2019)

Buenos dias, mi nombre es Antonio y soy un aficionado de la electronica, esta es uno de mis hobbys, agradezco que me hayan aceptado como miembro, gracias a todos


----------



## andrea080690 (Dic 5, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Andrea y estoy trabajando en la Universidad de Cadiz como ingeniero electronico. Realizando un proyecto de pruebas no destructivas con sensores magnetoresistivos.


----------



## M.Alexey (Dic 5, 2019)

Soy Marciano Alexey desde cuba aficionado a la electronica dispuesto a aprender y ayudar a todo el que lo necesite


----------



## rubil (Dic 5, 2019)

Soy Rubil, un docente... no tengo mucho conocimiento sobre electrónica, soy de computo, mi electrónica es básica para instalaciones y reparaciones básicas, pero a veces es necesario consultar para aprender poco a poco. Espero desde ya aportar también si alguna vez logre encontrar alguna consulta que pueda responder.

Soy estudiante de mecánica y estoy viendo por primera vez electrónica, espero ya los veteranos compartan conocimiento y de pasada aporto con lo que yo pueda saber, esperando tener tiempo para todo. saludos futuros colegas, gracias.


----------



## fcoval (Dic 6, 2019)

Muy buenas a todos(as),

Soy Francisco y crucé ya los 50, generalmente no soy de postear mucho en los foros pero si es verdad y tengo que reconocer que se aprende mucho sobre todo leyendo, buscaba un foro de electrónica para aprender cosas y he entrado en éste, tengo que decir que lo mio no es la electrónica, conocimientos escasos pero soy consciente de que es un mundo que puede ser apasionante (y encima muy útil hoy en día), así que os pido un poco de paciencia, muchas gracias.


----------



## davidtutacano (Dic 6, 2019)

Buen día a todos, mi nombre David Tutacano, soy de Perú, me integro a éste foro para poder aportar lo poco que se y también aprender de vosotros.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## EDGARDO50 (Dic 6, 2019)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola ,soy tecnico ya jubilado ,pero quiero seguir aprendiendo porque es una profesion apasionante y hace trabajar mucho la mente lo cual es muy importante, desde ya muchas gracias por la bienvenida


----------



## El Comy (Dic 6, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Aslén González Reynosa tengo 39 años y vivo en Cuba. Soy licenciado en informática pero un eterno apasionado por la electrónica. Inicie en este foro sin el mínimo de conocimiento pero gracias a los foristas ya creo tener al menos el conocimiento básico. Es muy bueno contar con sitios o lugares como este donde encuentras personas muy preparadas que no escatiman ni exigen nada a cambio por compartir, enseñar y ayudar con lo que saben a otros como yo. Mil gracias a todos y espero que exista Foro de Electrónica para rato.

Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## midru (Dic 6, 2019)

Hola a todos.
Mi nombre es Miguel y soy de Badajoz, España. Tengo 46 años y soy aficionado a la electrónica desde el instituto gracias a un profesor muy bueno, no me dedico a ello pero hago mis chapucillas en casa, aunque creo que me he quedado un poco atrás con los adelantos jjj.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Robertoga (Dic 6, 2019)

Buenas tardes Amigos Gracias por permitirme ser parte de su grupo


----------



## Anderson 26 (Dic 7, 2019)

Buenos días desde Venezuela mi nombre es Anderson Lopez estudiante de Ing de Sistemas y me gusta mucho la electrónica por el tema de computadoras y de ayudar en casa a la familia en lo que pueda con algunos conocimientos de electrónica, a parte de ser un mundo muy amplio y bonito también soy un novato y deseo seguir aprendiendo aquí en esta comunidad.
Un saludo a todos!


----------



## max252 (Dic 7, 2019)

Hola de nuevo se me habia borrado la cuenta . Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Alvaro5 (Dic 7, 2019)

Buenas noches. Me llamo Álvaro, 34 años y sin mucho conocimiento del tema. Eso sí, muchas ideas e inquietudes, y con ganas de aprender. Soy de Madrid. Muchas gracias por aceptarme. Un saludo a todos


----------



## openscoreboard (Dic 8, 2019)

Hola a todo el foro:

Mi nombre es Alberto G, y vivo en España.
Soy informatico de profesión, pero siempre me ha gustado la electrónica digital. Creo que este foro me puede ayudar en mi crecimiento profesional y espero poder aportar para ayudar a otros a hacer lo mismo.

Un saludo


----------



## Alenex (Dic 8, 2019)

Buenos días a todos! me llamo Ariel Caccia, soy Ingeniero en electrónica recibido en la UTN, me desempeño como docente técnico y en el área de la fabricación de perfiles en aluminio. tengo 40 casi 41 años, amante del vinilo y del audio en general, bastante Melancólico y fanático de la buena onda.
Soy de Lomas de Zamora, BsAs, Argentina y creo en que algún día, volveremos a ser lo que fuimos en algún momento.. fabricando amplificadores aunque tengamos que retroceder 50 años, dejar de lado el modernismo y volver a lo nuestro, la investigación y el desarrollo.


----------



## Yasmani lopez (Dic 9, 2019)

Muy bien , les cuento que soy cubano, vivo para la electrónica y he sufrido mucho el no contar con ayuda e información cuando la necesité , me costo algún trabajo registrarme, culpa de la conexión en mi país es muy lenta  , pero ya , estoy dentro , ufff! Ahora no me cabe en el pecho la alegría que siento , veo en éste foro los cielos abiertos , eché un vistazo y seguro que ser parte de ésta comunidad me hará crecer , soy bachiller en economía , pero jamás he trabajado en eso , bueno ese soy yo , un gusto estar en ésta familia.


----------



## Salotronik (Dic 9, 2019)

Buen día. Soy Jhon (Salotronik), me gusta la electrónica y trabajo en ella. tengo experiencia en micro controladores, específicamente con arduino. pero ahora estoy experimentando con los pic. y ps mi primer software para este es MICRO C FOR PIC. 

Yo soy técnico laboral en electricidad y electrónica industrial. Soy de la ciudad de Santa Marta, ubicada al norte de Colombia.
mis proyectos o objetivos con este foro es aprender la sintaxis que se utiliza en Micro C para la programacion de pic (18f4550), aprender lo necesario para programar y hacer pruebas básicas con PLC y brindar un apoyo más para los proyectos relacionados con la electrónica.


----------



## jcramirez21 (Dic 9, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Juan Ramirez y estudio Ingenieria de sistemas, gracias por este foro.

Me conecto desde Colombia.


----------



## RMS24 (Dic 10, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre, Manu. Me reincorporo al mundo del diseño (más de 20 años en el mundo del servicio tecnico), despues de una pausa larga.
Desde España. Gracias por el foro
Saludos


----------



## manupe37 (Dic 10, 2019)

Mi nombre es Manuel Perez, soy de Colombia y estudio ingeniería en telecomunicaciones


----------



## Ramcesvillalobos2 (Dic 10, 2019)

Hola amigos mi nombre es Ramces Villalobos, 25 de edad, venezolano residido en Chile y estoy aventurandome en el mundo de la electrónica y conocer un poco mas de este ámbito. Saludoss


----------



## crisvvaant (Dic 10, 2019)

Hola, buenas noches a todos/as. Mi nombre es Christian y soy de España. Soy un estudiante de electrónica que desde que se inició en el mundillo no para de tener sus dudas y sus 'y si puedo fabricarme esto?'. Encantado de conoceros e intentare ayudar en lo que pueda


----------



## centaurock (Dic 11, 2019)

Hola, soy Hugo, 38 años de  Buenos Aires, técnico electromecánico mas afín a la electrónica y tengo un taller donde arme algunas maquinas CNC. me gusta mucho la electrónica.


----------



## JORGE G. (Dic 11, 2019)

Mi nombre es Jorge Gomez soy de Venezuela, me gusta la electrónica y trabajo revisando y reparando equipos en casa,, empece como un jobi y me he interesado en aprender mas y he ayudado a muchos vecinos reparando equipos, que ya un técnico profesional jo hiciera les costaría mas. En las redes he encontrado mucho asesoramientos, tecnicas y ha sido de una gran ayuda en mi caso... Un día vi esta pagina  y me gusto su contenido. Agradezco su ayuda, apoyo y estoy a su orden. Gracias.


----------



## Eddwardo (Dic 12, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*​
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
> *.*​


Hola a todos, mi nombre es Edwardo, soy muy aficionado de la electronica en mi tiempo libre, me gusta realizar algunos proyectos y vi este foro y me gustaria participar y aprender de ustedes que llevan mucha experiencia en esta carrera fascinante y maravillosa, espero me puedan colaborar en mi inicio a este nuevo hobbie, yo trabajoes con minerales entre otros... gracias a todos por compartir sus conocimientos y experiencias


----------



## victor becerra (Dic 12, 2019)

Soy Víctor Becerra ...amante de la electrónica 100%,...Saludos cordiales desde Venezuela.


----------



## thor51 (Dic 12, 2019)

Hola soy Carlos Gomez, siempre me intereso la electrónica por lo que ahora que estoy pensinado (tengo 68 años), quiero entrarle con entusiasmo, quiero empezar poniendo entradas de auxiliar a minicomponentes ya lo he intentado con un Sony HCD-EH15 y logre ponerle un jack de la salida del tape, pero como nada mas se escuchaba en una bocina pense que había que ponerle una salida RCA y cambié el jack pero como lo había desoldado lo volvi a soldar, no funciono pero creo que fue porque no oprimi la tecla del play del tape y lo volvi a desoldar, cuando me percate de que pudo haber sido eso, lo volvi a soldar, pero con tantos intentos lastime la tarjetao sea que con el calor le quité las lineas que comunican, y pues ya no funcionó y ya eche a peder la salida o entrada del Tape, pero bueno, aprendí como debo de soldar para no dañar o invadir las areas de la tarjeta. Ahora quiero intentar poer el auxiliar en la entrad del Tunner porque en la del CD ya lo hice y no funciono porque en el display parece "NO DISK", entiendo que debo de switchear en algun lado pero no se´, por eso quiero entrarle por el Tuner pero no lo llocalizo. Saludos a todos (12 dic 2019)
Me falto decirles que vivo en la Ciudad de México, aunque naci en Matamoros, Tamaulipas, México.


----------



## Jivan (Dic 13, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy Jivan  y espero compartir con ustedes sobre esta emocionante disciplina que es la electrónica y aprender con mucho entusiasmo con ayuda de todos, aportando lo que pueda...
Un saludo a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Hernando Rodriguez (Dic 14, 2019)

Saludos a todos, mi nombre es Hernando Rodríguez soy de San Felipe Estado Yaracuy Venezuela, desde niño siempre me ha fascinado la electrónica pero no pude estudiar ésta profesión tan emocionante, trabajo con refrigeración y electricidad, me gusta reparar otros artículos que otros técnicos han desechado, siempre busco la solución para resolverlo y siendo Cristiano me ayuda mucho el Espíritu Santo, (aunque no es fanatismo) amo mucho a Dios y me ayuda mucho.
En Venezuela la crisis es muy fuerte y tanto así que miles de Venezolanos salen diariamente de este hermoso país, en cambio, de mi parte tengo mucha demanda y no doy basto para atender a mis clientes.


----------



## lewys (Dic 14, 2019)

Buenas noches, soy David y vivo en Sevilla, España. Mi edad es 43 años y siempre he sido aficionado a la electricidad y la electrónica. Últimamente estoy más volcado que nunca en los proyectos de electrónica que siempre he querido desarrollar. Espero aprender bastante en este foro y que podáis iluminarme en muchos aspectos, muchas gracias.

David...


----------



## Follow_The_Leder (Dic 15, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Abel Leder, estoy haciendo el curso de Técnico Superior en Electrónica en el INSPT en Capital Federal, Argentina. Me gusta mucho la electrónica, en especial aplicada al audio. Toco la guitarra y trabajo como sonidista! Espero poder aportar a esta comunidad.

Saludos!


----------



## bikbo (Dic 16, 2019)

Hola a todos.

Mi nombre es Víctor y por casualidades de la vida me encuentro trabajando con sistemas electrónicos, después de haber abandonado la carrera hace años y cambiarla por otra ingeniería...
Actualmente llevo unos meses reparando controladoras, motores, inciando nuevos diseños de PCB para nuestras aplicaciones (en este caso recurriendo a empresas externas), etc. Otro gran área en la que estamos trabajando es con baterías de litio, estoy seguro que habrá también mucha información al respecto.
Creo que podré resolver muchas de las dudas con la abundante información del foro y con vuestra ayuda.
En fin, un placer y encantado.

Saludos!


----------



## Celsovictor (Dic 16, 2019)

Mi nombre es Celso Tapia, soy de Bolivia y veo que es un foro muy interesante, estaré pendiente a las necesidades de los miembros para poder colaborar y también estaré participando con preguntas. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Pat0_ (Dic 17, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Patricio, soy de Chile, Temuco, me apasiona la electrónica como hobby y tema de estudio, estoy en tercer año de ingeniería civil eléctrica y ahora en mis ratos libres estoy aprendiendo lo necesario para diseñar mis propios circuitos, especialmente amplificadores e ideas para automatizar o crear algo ingenioso y barato.
Me he encontrado con muchas dudas y trabas durante el aprendizaje y espero que en esta comunidad puedan ayudarme a seguir adelante, y yo a ustedes en lo que pueda .


----------



## ecanelles (Dic 17, 2019)

Me llamo Exavier Canelles, soy ingeniero electromecánico y trabajo en el taller de equipos de la universidad de Cienfuegos, saludos.


----------



## Pablito_electro (Dic 17, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Pablo, me presento en éste foro que ya antes había estado, soy ingeniero electrónico, y bueno creo que todos estamos acá por que algunas veces necesitamos un poco de ayuda, estoy acá para facilitar a muchos en desarrollo, pues tengo conocimiento en electrónica, digital, electrónica análoga y programación avanzada.


----------



## SebaLM7805 (Dic 17, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Sebastian, soy un electricista aficionado a la electrónica, no tengo muchos conocimientos electrónica pero me gusta mucho aprender sobre el tema.


----------



## snoopyradio (Dic 19, 2019)

Hola caballeros, gusto en conocerlos, mi nombre es Antonio y mi pasión es la electrónica desde que era niño y hoy tengo 62 años.
Un saludo a todos!
Salve signori, piacere di conoscervi, il mio chiamo Antonio e la mia passione è l'elettronica da quando ero bambino e oggi ho 62 anni.
Saluti a tutti!


----------



## cabanas (Dic 19, 2019)

Hola foreros , soy cabanas y mi nombre es Manuel Cabanillas  y soy un amante de la electrónica


----------



## maximosantana09. (Dic 19, 2019)

Hola, buenas tardes, mi nombre es Máximo A. Santana Torres, soy Ingeniero eléctrico y me apasiona leer todos los concernientes a mi carrera,


----------



## vtds1975 (Dic 19, 2019)

Hola. Mi nombre es Leonardo, soy de Mendoza / Argentina y un apasionado de la electrónica. Espero seguir aprendiendo de ustedes y colaborar en lo que pueda. Muchas gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2019)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*



​


----------



## edwindonquiz (Dic 19, 2019)

Buenas noches, mi nombre es Edwin Donquiz, soy de Venezuela, me gusta la electrónica, tengo conocimientos básicos, espero poder obtener mucho mas conocimientos en éste foro, gracias y saludos.


----------



## mercabit (Dic 20, 2019)

Hola! Entusiastas de la tecnología y cacharreo general con tienda en Madrid...Nos apuntamos para continuar aprendiendo...Un saludo !


----------



## Romano Mac (Dic 20, 2019)

Hola mi nombre: Humberto Maceda Romero, de México radico en el Estado de Puebla, trabajo la electrónica y me gusta, sin querer llegue a este sitio y me pareció muy importante y aquí estoy en lo que pueda ayudar estoy en la mejor disposición saludos.


----------



## ricrey (Dic 20, 2019)

Mi nombre es Richard, soy un aprendiz de la electrónica "novato", me gusta aprender cosas nuevas, aprendí solo sobre administración de servidores, programación web y me estoy metiendo en el mundo de la electrónica ya que tengo un pequeño negocio de venta de computadoras, electrónicos, entonces estoy entusiasmado de aprender más .

Encontré este interesante foro buscando en google una necesidad de un archivo Bin para una impresora ya que es la primera vez que voy a reprogramar una impresora y me gusta mucho el foro, he estado leyendo algunos temas interesantes.

espero ser de utilidad en algún momento!, les deseo lo mejor!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Alesiowes (Dic 20, 2019)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Marcelo de Bs.As. Argentina, me apasiona la electrónica, espero poder compartir proyectos y charlas con todos ustedes. Un abrazo


----------



## cibernet (Dic 21, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Luis, soy un aficionado a la electrónica, Entro seguido al foro por una cuestion u otra nunca me presente debidamente, Un cordial saludo a toda la comunidad espero poder compartir conocimientos !!!.


----------



## miguel_audio (Dic 21, 2019)

Hola !!!!

Me acabo de registrar en este foro y quiero mandar un saludo a todos los aficionados a la electrónica


----------



## ServTcnico (Dic 21, 2019)

Hola un saludo a toda esta gran comunidad, me presento....
Soy un apasionado de la electronica , pero soy novato y al igual que muchos limitado para ejercerla pero con ganas de aprender en el dia a dia, agradecere mucho la ayuda que me presten asi como espero poder tambien ayudar a crecer mas junto a uds. 
buen dia a todos...


----------



## ramonmart (Dic 21, 2019)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Ramón y espero aprender mucho con ustedes. Me encanta al electrónica casi desde que nací, pero siempre he ido por libre, soy autodidacta en el sentido de que no he cursado estudios completos de electrónica. Si en algo puedo ayudar, lo haré,


----------



## yosvaira (Dic 21, 2019)

Saludos amigos del foro, soy Hector Rodriguez de Venezuela. hice un curso de electronica basica y en ocasiones he revisado electrodomesticos de mi propia casa. a veces con buen resultado y a veces no porque es mas complicado. Por aqui estaremos


----------



## heviaac (Dic 21, 2019)

Hola a todos. Aunque hace mucho tiempo que os conozco, incluso había estado registrado, pero del poco contacto que hago ya estaba borrado de la base de datos. Buscando cosas Google me ha traído otra vez y celebro que el foro siga mas vivo que nunca.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Odinn (Dic 21, 2019)

Buenas noches. Me llamo Javi, 36 años y con algo de conocimiento del tema.  con ganas de aprender mas. Soy de Toledo. Muchas gracias. Un saludo a todos


----------



## Chapuzas (Dic 22, 2019)

Hola soy José,tengo 49 años soy de Alicante, siempre me interesó la electrónica pero soy un negado total,espero que con vuestra ayuda pueda desenvolverme un poco mejor en este mundo, un saludo a todos.


----------



## CarlosiPhone (Dic 22, 2019)

Saludos a todos desde Barcelona!


----------



## ganfort (Dic 22, 2019)

Buenas tardes y felices fiestas a todos, soy Manuel Ganfornina, soy de España, Sevillano y solo soy un friki de la robotica, electrónica, programación, etc jajajjaj, no me dedico a eso ni tengo estudios al respecto, pero día a día aprendo alguna cosa mas y por casualidad aquí estoy, espero encajar y que me acepten, mis últimos proyectos han sido un drone pixhawk impreso en 3d una estación base un uav un robot programable etc, cada vez doy un pasito mas, encantado y lo dicho espero poder aprender de ustedes y si puedo aportar algo seria un verdadero placer, saludos a todos.-


----------



## Tatto880 (Dic 22, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Fernando Lopez soy de las Islas Canarias, España, un siempre apasionado de la electrónica, la llevo estudiando por mi cuenta y aunque me cuesta... ahí sigo con mi empeño. espero ayudar con lo que pueda este gran sitio.

Gracias y un saludo para todos.


----------



## eterron2002 (Dic 22, 2019)

Hola, muchas gracias por aceptarme, estoy iniciando en reparación de TV y me parece un excelente foro, de ante mano muchas gracias, saludos desde México,


----------



## carval (Dic 23, 2019)

Hola desde Barcelona (España), mi nombre es Carlos Valencia, soy un ignorante del mundo electromagnético y gracias a vosotros, empiezo a comprender alguna cosa, quedo a vuestra disposición.

Saludos.


----------



## REFREY (Dic 23, 2019)

Buenas mi nombre es FERNANDO, soy técnico frigorista desde hace 30años, estoy empezando con la electrónica, bueno, ampliando, ya que cada día está más implementada en nuestras instalaciones, bueno espero aprender bastante en este foro y aportar mis conocimientos para el que los necesite.
Un saludo.


----------



## CientificoX (Dic 23, 2019)

Buen día a todos.

Soy Ingeniero Analista de Sistemas, también Técnico en electrónica.
Me gusta combinar conocimientos de ambas carreras para crear proyectos bien locos.


----------



## freddy sanchez sanchez (Dic 23, 2019)

Saludos amigos de la gran comunidad de investigadores especialistas y técnicos electrónicos y afines, gracias por la bienvenida, mi nombre, Freddy Rafael Sanchez Sanchez, nacido en Rivas Nicaragua  el 19-10-55, soy técnico electrónico desde 1976, muchas cosas han cambiado a ésta fecha, bien mal? --soy hobbysta por excelencia, saludos al staff de foros de electrónica y demás miembros, bendiciones comunidad , gracias por el espacio para saludaros, Freddy s.s.


----------



## turnedo (Dic 23, 2019)

Saludos a todos desde Madrid. Espero poder aportar mi granito de arena. Ingeniero informático, programo en ensamblador, C y sobre todo Java.


----------



## angelusx85 (Dic 23, 2019)

Hola, buenas. 
Soy Valentin de Murcia, también me gusta hacer mis pinitos en el tema de la electrónica. 
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2019)

*.*​
*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*​
*.*​


----------



## Karredpool (Dic 23, 2019)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Antonio de Sevilla, electricista industrial , reparación de maquinarias y tal. Bueno la verdad es que no le tome mucha importancia a la electrónica hasta que empece a profundizar más en las avería de la maquinas y se me hacía más interesante el asunto y ver que pequeñas placas controladoras la de funciones que estas podían hacer. Bueno mi contacto más directo empezó con la placa arduino sé me hacía muy interesante ver cómo implementabas un código y aquella pequeña placa lo ejecutaba, waoo, que cosa más wapa. Bueno una cosa me llevo a otra y la verdad es que siempre estoy “enrreao” con algo ya sea el pc , mi fresadora , la programación en fin que no me aburro. Pues quiero daros mis saludos a todos y espero poder aprender mucho en este foro. Bueno hasta luego chicos/as.


----------



## Ervin Ruiz (Dic 24, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Ervin Ruiz
Soy aficionado a la electrónica y tengo ya algunos meses estudiando para el técnico general en electrónica.  Soy de Managua, Nicaragua y Caí en este foro por recomendaciones de mi profesor.  Me he puesto a leer algunos temas interesantes, y bueno aquí estoy.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## vivelo (Dic 24, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Vicente, tengo 62 años y soy electricista profesional. Casi toda mi vida me dedique al mantenimiento de máquinas y de ahí mi afición a la electrónica. Gracias por admitirme y compartir conocimientos.


----------



## guacal35 (Dic 24, 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Richard, ing en electrónica y sistemas, me gusta éste foro, hablan con seriedad y espero además comparten cosas muy buenas, estamos a sus ordenes.


----------



## otsenny (Dic 24, 2019)

Hola, soy Otsenny tengo 41 años , soy ingeniero en electrónica , me gusta el sitio porque me gusta intercambiar con mis nuevos compañeros , saludos , Feliz Navidad


----------



## rodohtito (Dic 25, 2019)

Hola soy Rodolfo y he visto este forum de nivel que considero de gran utilidad, saludos a todos los miembros


----------



## eluno (Dic 25, 2019)

Muchas gracias por permitirme entrar en vuestro foro yo no soy electronico pero siempre me ha gustado enredar espero poder aprender todo lo que pueda sobre temas que me intrigan muchas gracias a todos.
feliz navidad y prospero año nuevo 2020 para todos


----------



## brunortt (Dic 26, 2019)

Hola Soy Brunortt , un gusto conocerlos y compartir experiencias.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## gustavoromeroabel (Dic 26, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Gustavo, soy de Buenos Aires Argentina, 40 años, trabajo en una empresa de reparación de celulares, me gusta todo referido al audio, amplificadores, cajas etc, saludos para todos.


----------



## katito2020 (Dic 26, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy Oscar, de Perú, me apasiona la electrónica, y dentro de ella, los amplificadores, siempre buscando un mejor diagrama, calidad , etc
Gracias por aceptarme en éste foro, me gustaría aprender de ustedes y lo poco que se compartirlo también con ustedes.
Saludos.


----------



## JerryPozo (Dic 26, 2019)

Hola a todos,
Me llamo Gerardo, soy de México, al igual que muchos de ustedes, soy un apasionado por la electrónica, he realizado algunos diseños en la parte digital, mi hobby, son las reparaciones de amplificadores comerciales, ya que el reto es descubrir las fallas de diseño que muchos fabricantes cometen, es bueno publicar y dar a conocer estas fallas para que los equipos siempre funcionen al 100%  ya corregidos.
 Soy veterano de "guerra", tengo 53 años de edad y 25 años en el rollo de la electrónica, ya que esto me ha dado muchas satisfacciones, al poder ver como podemos crear algo nuevo con circuitos que salen de nuestras ideas o volver a la vida aparatos prácticamente inservibles.
Me gusta compartir mis experiencias y recibir tips de colegas, es imposible conocer todo es este fascinante mundo de la electrónica.
Saludos!


----------



## Emil109 (Dic 27, 2019)

Hola, saludos a todos,
Quisiera saludar a todos los integrantes del foro, y presentarme.
Me llamo Miguel Angel y soy técnico de electrónica, y otras profesiones relacionados con la informática aunque ya no ejerzo como tal, me encanta como a todos, y espero aprender y enseñar en lo que esté en mi conocimiento,
Gracias y un saludote


----------



## guajiro2000 (Dic 27, 2019)

Buenas a todos y a todas.

Me llamo Frank y soy licenciado en electronica con mas de 30 años de experiencia.
Espero aportar y aprender en el grupo, y entre todos hacer un mundo electronico mejor y mas ameno.

Saludos desde la soleada España. Girona.


----------



## LUCANCHO (Dic 27, 2019)

Hola mi nombre es Edgardo Caniggia !!! un placer pertenecer al foro !!!!
les comento que me destaco en Electronica Electricidad !!!! apasionado de la materia !!!!
desde Jesus Maria, Córdoba, Argentina Saludos !!!!


----------



## jhamesdn (Dic 27, 2019)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es Daniel Aldana, desde que recuerdo la electrónica era algo que me llamaba mucho la atención así como la electricidad, la cual entendí como ahora los bebés entienden las tablets; sobre todo el ver como funcionaban los estéreos, las televisiones y posteriormente las videocaseteras, cuantas incógnitas y vaya cuantas cosas no desarme y como neandertal jamás pude volver a armar; vaya que  hasta desarmar tiene su chiste el cual entendí después, pero en ese proceso de aprendizaje te podías encontrar en casa equipos de los abuelos como las consolas que algunas eran de bulbos, para ese entonces recientes los transistores, CI y toda su gama llamada estado sólido hasta nuestros días; claro, aprendí a usar desde los probadores de bulbos e incluso en algunos casos puentearlos para que "siguieran funcionando", que eran equipos y refacciones que ya casi nadie usaba, pero que aún los vendían en las electrónicas como "Distele", "Master" el pasillo del 24 y el 27 de la plaza de la electrónica en el centro de la ciudad de México (a hoy plaza de la computación), y algunas otras como los extintos deshuesaderos; de ahí al multímetro, que ya por ahí de 4to año de primaria cuando seguía siendo un bellaco de la electrónica me aceptaron en un taller de electrónica para enseñarme a cambio de ayudarles, por lo que siempre saliendo de la escuela pasaba a aprender algo nuevo, y ahí fué donde entendí todo era modular y por ensambles, muchos de ellos ya fallecieron pero había especialistas dentro del mundo de los talleres de electrónica; los que se dedicaban a video (osciloscopio), y los que se dedicaban a audio (un poco más de multímetro), ya lo demás era eléctrico, así ya para cuando entré a la secundaría mi taller era electrónica y pues evidentemente lo pasé exento, ya para la prepa entre a trabajar en lo que me apasionaba; la imagen, la televisión, y los conocimientos previos de electrónica y modular me facilitaron muchísimo la vida, a hoy es un hobbie del cual disfruto y espero seguir aprendiendo, antes hacíamos Mecanos, ahora son arduinos, raspberry y demás, por lo que la programación desde pic hasta modificación de emprom ha sido de mucha utilidad ya que de alguna manera jamás deje de aprender y hacer; sin embargo la electrónica (ahora básica) es y seguirá siendo esencial, me llama mucho las energías libres, y tengo algunos proyectos los cuales espero poder desarrollar y compartir para su mejora y conocimiento. Estoy a sus órdenes y mucho gusto, gracias por compartir.


----------



## Vicleon (Dic 28, 2019)

Hola me llamo Víctor y me llama mucho la atención la electrónica la práctico como jovi en mis ratos libres pero si me gustaría aprenderla


----------



## Enraged (Dic 28, 2019)

Hola,

Aunque acabe siendo informático, siempre me ha gustado la electrónica y siempre me ha gustado cacharrear.

Espero seguir aprendiendo de vosotros

Saludos


----------



## Ivan Toth (Dic 28, 2019)

Hola Me Llamo Ivan Toth tengo 19 años, Estudio Ingeniería Electrónica, Soy De Argentina.


----------



## CyberdayElectronics (Dic 28, 2019)

Hola soy Jose Brown
Siempre me ha fascinado la electrónica  pero aun desconozco todo este mundo, siempre he visto la electrónica como si fuera el universo de dios donde el creador da forma a una idea y se cristaliza en un circuito en el cual uno es el creador de un esquema y cada componente eléctrico da la personalidad del dispositivo.
Ese tipo de electrónico quiero llegar a ser por que creo que hay dos tipos de técnicos el diseñador y el técnico.
EL TÉCNICO es aquel que no sabe diseñar un esquema desde cero pero comprende lo técnico del esquema y repara la falla en base al diagnostico.
EL DISEÑADOR es aquel que tiene una idea sobre algo que necesita y empieza a crear su esquema en el cual nadie lo guía y va poniendo o quitando componentes hasta lograr la idea que tenia en mente.

ESTE MUNDO DE LA ELECTRÓNICA ES COMO EL MUNDO DEL MAQUINADO ELECTROMECÁNICO NUNCA SE DEJA DE APRENDER


----------



## Lourdes Torres de Rojas (Dic 29, 2019)

Hola A todos, Soy Lourdes Torres, soy venenzolana, vivo en Argentina, Soy Técnico Superior Universitario en Elecricidad mensión Instrumentación y Control, carrera enfocada a la automatización y los procesos industriales. Instrumentos de medición, registradores, controladores PID, PLC's etc, etc. Instrumentación Industrial. Me gusta hacer poyectos de electrónica, y programación en arduino. aprendí a programar C con los microcontroladores PIC de la serie 16F pero Veo que a los Arduinos se le saca mas el jugo. son Excelentes. Un saludo a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2019)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## vivelo (Dic 29, 2019)

Hola me llamo Vicente, tengo 62 años, electricista profesional. La mayoría de mi vida estuve en mantenimiento de maquinas industriales, de ahí mis conocimientos de electrónica. Intentare aprender y colaborar en lo que sepa y pueda. Un saludo


----------



## Gonza3392 (Dic 29, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy Gonzalo, me recibí como técnico en electrónica en el secundario, y hoy en día me dedico a la programación de aplicaciones móviles y a la seguridad informática. Actualmente me encuentro con algunos proyectos personales en la parte de audio, y de automatización por medio de microcontroladores.
Saludos!!


----------



## Koreaudio (Dic 29, 2019)

Hola a Todos, vivo en Corea, construyo Amplificadores de Audio y me gusta la electrónica en general.

Un Saludo para Todos.


----------



## Enzo. M (Dic 29, 2019)

Buenos dias, tardes o noches. Mi nombre es Enzo y soy un ex-estudiante de electrónica, oriundo de Argentina que actualmente vive en España. Tengo 18 años y tuve que abandonar el estudio dos años antes de graduarme por cuestiones personales pero pienso retomarlo en breve. Ahora mismo tengo un proyecto en mente a modo de hobby pero del que espero aprender mucho sobre amplificación, señales y audio y para ello necesito toda la ayuda posible. Un saludo a todos


----------



## Javier29 (Dic 30, 2019)

Hola, me llamo Javier y soy un apasionado de la informática, ayudare a que esta gran familia crezca


----------



## Caito (Dic 30, 2019)

Hola soy Ruben Pitura, tengo 59 años, no entiendo mucho de electrónica, solo lo básico, los otros días me regalaron parte de un viejo Sony que tenía un stk  y me dijeron buscate en internet un circuito para éste stk y armate una potencia y la búsqueda me trajo hasta aquí.


----------



## mikthot (Dic 31, 2019)

Buenos dias me llamo Miguel soy tecnico electronico, paseando por internet vi el foro interesante y me he apuntado, estaremos en contacto en los foros , un saludo a todo el mundo.


----------



## pepitito (Dic 31, 2019)

Hola, mi  nombre es Raúl Benavidez, y me he apuntado a este foro ya que soy un apasionado de la electrónica y sus reparaciones, y veo que aquí me puedo ayudar a adquirir más conocimientos en este tema, agradezco a los moderadores el haberme aceptado .


----------



## maqsistemas (Dic 31, 2019)

Buenasss.... Mi nombre es Miguel Angel tengo 56 años, tengo conocimiento basico de electronica me gusta la idea como el antaño de compartir ideas y de un asesoramiento muto.  
Quedo agradecido por aceptarme.  saludo a todos muy atentamente


----------



## henry cadena (Ene 1, 2020)

Me presento por este lado, ya que no lo logro por otro. Soy abogado y aficionado a la electrónica y estudioso de está. Me satisface compartir con ustedes por Foros de Electrónica.


----------



## joseg3xp (Ene 1, 2020)

Hola  y  gracias  por   aceptarme  de  nuevo en  vuestro  foro y  feliz año  nuevo


----------



## mateofoto (Ene 1, 2020)

Buen Día!  FELIZ AÑO para todos. Soy nuevo, siempre tuve curiosidad por la electrónica aunque vengo del rubro de la informática sistemas. Actualmente trabajo con seguridad electronica  ( cctv y alarmas ), tengo 49 años y soy de Tucuman. Mateo F.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2020)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*


----------



## elektrico (Ene 1, 2020)

Hola, el mundo de la Electrónica me parece fascinante y me gustaría aprender abundantemente aquí, muchas gracias por darnos esta comunidad.

Saludos y un feliz 2020!


----------



## JESUSmtz (Ene 2, 2020)

A mis 57 años soy aficionado de la electricidad y electronica, soy de chihuahua mejico, aprendi lo basico desde bachillerato pero nunca me gusto me parecia muy aburrido, actualmente me apasiona, en mi tiempo libre leo libros y practico un poco, espero algun dia pueda dar alguna buena aportacion al foro, saludos


----------



## trupe (Ene 2, 2020)

Buenas, soy aficionado a la electrónica e informática me presento como nuevo usuario, saludos.


----------



## Gour99 (Ene 2, 2020)

Buenas a todos..... Soy nuevo por aquí y tengo algunas dudas sobre una instalación la cual espero podáis resolverme.

Saludos desde España..


----------



## fergiosa (Ene 2, 2020)

Hola a todos, me llamo Fernando de Rosario, Argentina. Simplemente me agradan las cosas antiguas, y estoy tratando de arreglar un combinado Ranser ce1020a. Espero poder aprender en este foro de todos ustedes! Saludos!


----------



## xuan.madrid (Ene 2, 2020)

Buenos días a todos... un gusto unirme a este maravilloso foro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## advdanieladv (Ene 2, 2020)

Buen día

Soy Alberto, Ingeniero Electricista con Orientación Electrónica. Mi campo de interés es la electrónica de RF. Me pareció interesante el Foro y poder participar.

Saludos

Alberto


----------



## Ivancho1801 (Ene 2, 2020)

Hola a todos, Me llamo Iván y soy un aficionado a la electrónica, por lo que me gusta reparar mis artefactos eléctricos y electrónicos pero hay veces que se me hace un poco complicado y deseo recurrir a las ayudas virtuales, por esta razón he decidido hacerme parte de este grupo de genios con la esperanza de que alguien me ayude a resolver ciertos problemas que se me presenten y de igual manera aportar con algo de mi humilde conocimiento. Saludos a todos.....


----------



## jesus13450 (Ene 2, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jesus me gusta la electronica y la mecanica, y me gusta hacer mis propias cosas en este aspecto asi que vengo a aprender y a intentar aportar alguna experiencia o consejo. saludos y muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Arishem (Ene 3, 2020)

Hola: Me llamo Zacarias y soy informático. Pero lo que de verdad me gusta son las tripas de los artefactos eléctrónicos. Vengo a aprender e intentar aportar algo de mi escaso conocimiento a la comunidad.


----------



## senor memo (Ene 3, 2020)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Guillermo, gracias por dejarme integrar a éste maravilloso foro.


----------



## Diego Arlettaz (Ene 4, 2020)

Hola, Soy Diego Arlettaz, argentino, 40 años.
No me dedico a inventar nada pero me gusta hacer cosas cuando las necesito, buscando ideas para aprender.
Ahora mismo quiero hacer una bomba de agua para la pileta de lona y les vengo a mostrar y pedir ayuda con lo que tengo, a ver si se puede hacer algo. 

Gracias de antemano y Saludos a Todos!


----------



## Pablodc (Ene 4, 2020)

Buenas tardes a todxs. Soy Pablo y soy Doctor en Ingeniería, con grado en electrónica. Pasé algunas veces por este foro y siempre veo mucha colaboración. Espero poder cooperar. Saludos.


----------



## acolombo (Ene 4, 2020)

Hola! soy Gustavo, biólogo marino trabajando con hidroacústica aplicada (ecosondas y sonares) desde hace 26 años. Mis conocimientos en electrónica son muy pobres por lo que me uno al foro, mas que para ayudar, para pedir ayuda y aprovecharme de vuestros conocimientos. Muchas gracias desde ya.


----------



## moa.astai (Ene 4, 2020)

gracias a los amigos de este forum ,jo soi moacyr tecnico em eletronica ja a muito ,e espero compartir mi conhecimentos com estes de este foro e apreder com ostes , perdoname mi espenhol tosco ,gracias.


----------



## antoniofonty (Ene 4, 2020)

Buenas noches, soy Antonio de Málaga (España). Llevo tiempo leyendo el foro pero no me habia registrado hasta ahora. 
Gracias y buen foro.


----------



## Nirotleon (Ene 5, 2020)

Buenas, yo soy tecnico electrónico y me uno a esta comunidad con la finalidad de compartir experiencias y conocimientos con todos ustedes para beneficio mutuo


----------



## hep22 (Ene 5, 2020)

Hola. Soy Hugo. Me uno para compartir conocimientos y opiniones sobre electrónica. Saludos.


----------



## Kbayin (Ene 5, 2020)

ante este maravilloso foro. Mi nombre es Emilio. Saludos a todos.


----------



## elmale (Ene 6, 2020)

Hola soy Antonio, con 56 años ya estoy un poco pasado jejeje, pero mucho vivido, un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2020)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*​


----------



## knovdog (Ene 6, 2020)

Hola a todos quienes forman parte de esta comunidad. Mi nombre es Fernando y resido en Uruguay. Nunca trabaje en electronica a pesar de haber estudiado algo hace mas de treinta años. Hace poco volvio a picarme el bichito de la electronica y he comenzado de a poco a repasar y a acondicionar mi taller de hobista repartiendo mi escaso tiempo libre entre esta y muchas otras aficciones. Mi unico fin en esto es divertirme aprendiendo sin esperar grandes resultados. Saludos


----------



## aepic_2004 (Ene 6, 2020)

Hola a todos! me gusta mucho la electronica en general y este foro es de mucha ayuda. Gracias a todos.


----------



## euler (Ene 6, 2020)

Hola a todos. Compartamos conocimientos de electronica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## nestor morales (Ene 6, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Nestor, me dedico a la reparación de  equipos electrodomésticos y estoy reparando un amplificador Top Pro y no conseguía en la web sobre éste tipo de amplificador y encontré éste foro tan educativo, los felicito y gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## KimiCo (Ene 6, 2020)

Hola a todos, muy bueno el foro, estoy arrancando en el tema, gracias!


----------



## silviomartin (Ene 6, 2020)

Soy Silvio ,vivo en la Pcia. de Buenos Aires,tengo 70 años y me gusta hurguetear en la electrónica como pasatiempo en proyectos,me gusta esta pagina,les doy los saludos a todos .


----------



## Takeshi San (Ene 6, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Oscar, soy Panameño y me gusta el diseño de circuitos electrónicos y la experimentación, me encanto el sitio y espero que podamos compartir ideas. Saludos a Todos....


----------



## Dorianncho (Ene 7, 2020)

Un saludo para todos los colegas!
Desde Venezuela a 4 años de haber emprendido en la rama de la electronica, ya con un local especializado en servicios de reparación y mantenimiento.
Me he registrado en vuestra comunidad que en mi humilde opinión es una gran herramienta para los que sabemos que buscar.
Os ayudaré así como sé que muchos de vosotros lo harán por mi.
¡Enhorabuena 2020!


----------



## flipao28 (Ene 7, 2020)

Hola a todos/as!

Soy nuevo en este mundillo y me gustaría aprender. Resulta que me quiero hacer un circuito impreso a doble cara de un componente que ya existe, pero lo tengo que hacer mucho más pequeño. Buscando por internet, han hablado maravillas del software KICAD, pero no encuentro en la biblioteca los componentes que busco, como hacer puntos de soldadura de unión de cables.

Abriré un hilo, para poder exponer mi pregunta y que los expertos en la materia me puedan asesorar.

Muchas gracias!

Atentamente:
Flipao28


----------



## Jomiag (Ene 7, 2020)

Hola, soy nuevo, de Valencia, España, un saludo.


----------



## steilocants (Ene 7, 2020)

Hola buen día, mi nombre es Jose Luis Curasi soy de Perú, saludos y gustoso de apoyar en lo que se pueda


----------



## kamykmt (Ene 7, 2020)

Hola, soy Camilo de Colombia, hace rato estoy en lo de electrónica aunque ya no vivo de esta profesión, si lo hice por mas de 20 años,
disfruto hacer proyectos en  mis ratos libres.


----------



## Keen2go (Ene 8, 2020)

Saludos a todos los integrantes del Foro.
Me uno a vosotros con las ganas de aprender y ayudar en lo que pueda. Me gusta solucionar los problemas que surgen en los aparatos de la casa, convirtiéndose en un reto que suele tener recompensa satisfactoria. Así que a partir de ahora en esta comunidad espero poder colaborar con todos para solucionar los problemitas que van surgiendo y que una sonrisa aparezca después del trabajo bien hecho.

Un saludo amigos.


----------



## Ezequiel2112 (Ene 8, 2020)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, un placer poder participar de tantos temas que me encantan, y al parecer hay mucha gente especializada y apasionada.


----------



## damace (Ene 8, 2020)

Hola a todos!! Mi nombre es Dani y estoy empezando en este mundillo, que la verdad que engancha. Espero poder aprender de todos vosotros.
Un saludo


----------



## fjarroba (Ene 8, 2020)

Hola buenas espero aprender de este foro gracias


----------



## jose martinez serrano (Ene 8, 2020)

Hola muchachos,me llaman Jose Ramon Martinez,soy venezolano,técnico medio en Electricidad,soy facilitador en el area de electricidad en el INCES Valencia,Edo Carabobo,me encontré con ustedes por casualidad buscando informacion para mis participantes en los cursos que imparto,me parece que este es un buen espacio para aprender y he decidido quedarme,no todo el mundo hace lo que he visto aquí, los felicito,están aportando su granito de arena para hacer mas fácil y llevadera esta vida.Gracias de antemano por el apoyo ,que se ,me van a prestar para mejorar la formación de mis muchachos ..Un abrazo...


----------



## martip0 (Ene 8, 2020)

Saludos desde Monterrey, México.


----------



## Darinell (Ene 8, 2020)

Gracias por aceptar mi solicitud


----------



## agumorv (Ene 9, 2020)

Buenas a todos. Siempre me ha gustado la electrónica y soy bastante manitas, pero ha veces no entiendo algunas cosas y por eso ando por aquí, buscando información, sobre todo ahora que me ha petado el monitor . Bueno, queden todos saludados y a seguir aprendiendo. Saludos desde Sevilla.


----------



## Fdario (Ene 9, 2020)

Buenos días y feliz año a todos/as.

La electrónica la tengo algo olvidada, más bien oxidada, pero presente. Y como es de buena educación presentarse, 
pues es lo que he hecho antes de crear una pregunta.

Saludos


----------



## Normath134 (Ene 9, 2020)

Hola.me llamó Noé Arias. Soy de Venezuela estado Bolívar la gran Sabana , estoy en la electrónica desde los 17 años y tengo 57 años , estudié electrónica , y sigo estudiando sobre energías alternativas.


----------



## jrles04 (Ene 9, 2020)

Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## TEMOMARTINEZ (Ene 9, 2020)

Buen día, mi nombre Artemio radicando en CDMX aficionado, recolecto electrodomésticos en las chácharas para uso o reparación y es de mi interés aprender la electrónica, buscando un diagrama encentro este grupo y me da gusto poder integrarme a el, agradezco mucho a todos ustedes.


----------



## oscar.luifer (Ene 9, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Oscar Felis, de estar en éste foro mi pasión es la electrónica.


----------



## Alojzije (Ene 9, 2020)

Gracias por unirte al foro. Estoy interesado en la electrónica.


----------



## Selim2 (Ene 9, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy de España (Valladolid), me gusta la electronica, aunque no tengo los conocimientos "Academicos" requeridos para una titulación.
Lo mio es "cacharrear" descubrir...y llevarme de vez en cuando alguna sorpresilla....pero como vas a aprender a levantarte si no te caes?, enfin espero hacer algunos amigos aqui, para compartir conocimientos.
Saludos a todo el foro.


----------



## Dians (Ene 9, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Diana, de MdP, Arg. 
Nunca pensè que iba a navegar por estas aguas, pero al parecer el destino abriò y soplò las velas para estos lares. Asì que intento, voluntad y constancia regada de concentraciòn. Es decir, lo miò es todo esfuerzo. Armo algunos aparatos, pero no soy un genio. El Hado me ilumina cuando necesito, no poca cosa, casi un milagro para mì. Asì que no creo que pueda aportar mucha info, pero supongo que con este grupo aprenderè quiero creer mucho, cosa que necesito. Gracias.


----------



## Gustavo1974 (Ene 9, 2020)

Buenas, mi nombre  es Gustavo, tengo 30 años soy  de Argentina.
Soy un aficionado a la electrónica, realice algunos proyectos...mi pasión  los amplificadores de audio.gracias por permitirme ser miembro de esta comunidad..


----------



## ElGordoOmar (Ene 9, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Omar Edorna, tengo 59 años, soy de Capital Federal de Argentina y soy jefe de mantenimiento en una planta de oxigeno. Me gusta la lógica eléctrica pero no conozco mucho de electrónica pues me ha tocado mas manejarla que repararla.


----------



## Jheyson Carbajal (Ene 10, 2020)

Hola, un gusto soy Jheyson Carbajal, aficionado y amante de la electronica, soy de Perú y curso la carrera de ingeniería electrónica, deseo aprender más en este rubro y dedicarme a lo que es sistemas electrónicos y control industrial, gracias


----------



## Ruolpa (Ene 10, 2020)

Buenos días;
Soy nuevo por aquí y me gustaría aportar y ampliar conocimiento con vosotros.
Un Saludo


----------



## rlperezes (Ene 10, 2020)

Mi nombre es Raúl Leodan Pérez Escobar, 43 años, Cubano, me encuentro en Venezuela, soy informático de protección  y me gusta la electrónica, las comunicaciones, además soy Radioaficionado mi indicativo CM8LPE.

Me gusta el Cacharreo, construir circuitos principalmente de radioafición y la informatica.
Saludos!


----------



## yorch747 (Ene 10, 2020)

Hola, hace un tiempo estaba en el foro, olvidé mi usuario y contraseña, creo que al final debieron borrar mi cuenta o algo, pero ya regreso a este mundo de la electronica con ¡nuevos proyectos!


----------



## Vidal (Ene 10, 2020)

Hola, soy Vidal. Me gusta mucho la electrónica pero no soy muy bueno en analizar si no tengo el esquemático. Un gusto estar aquí para aprender de todos.


----------



## juanshi_1 (Ene 10, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Juan Carlos y muchísimas gracias por aceptarme en el grupo, mi pasión es por el tema de audio.


----------



## ser64 (Ene 11, 2020)

Buenas noches a todo el grupo, soy Sergio de Argentina, ,muchas gracias por aceptarme en este interesante foro


----------



## hernantambella (Ene 11, 2020)

Soy Hernan Tambella. Hago electrónica desde chico, sobre todo sonido.


----------



## Bangario (Ene 11, 2020)

Hola soy Mario


----------



## karlos l (Ene 11, 2020)

Hola, soy Karlos Lezama y tengo un taller de reparaciones en la periferia de la Cd.Mx, tengo 70 años y 52 de técnico, espero poder ayudar con mi experiencia, gracias por aceptarme, saludos.


----------



## tejota (Ene 12, 2020)

Buenas tardes, ante todo me queria presentar ,ya que no lo hice en su dia.Me llamo Pedro Arnau y soy de Terrassa, Barcelona.Desde siempre me ha gustado la electronica y el sonido;pero no me dio por estudiar electronica.Me tiro mas la mecanica, y entonces hago mis pinitos con amigos que no se atreven a tocar sus equipos.Siempre estoy liado arreglando,haciendo cables etc.Tambien me lio con lavadoras,cafeteras y todo lo que hay en una casa.Espero de seros de ayuda en algun momento.Gracias compañeros de la reparacion, por leer estas lineas.Un saludo desde España.


----------



## Carlos R. (Ene 12, 2020)

Buenas tardes. Gracias por aceptarme en el foro. Soy Carlos, vivo en buenos aires. Mi intención es apoyarme en ustedes para algunas cosas sencillas que quiero hacer pero tengo algunas dudas y estoy seguro que son cosas que ustedes dominan y pueden ayudarme. Muchas gracias. Saludosa todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## REDFO (Ene 12, 2020)

Hola amigos de foros de electronica , mi nombre es Willy Roger ,y gracias por permitirme participar en esta gran comunidad de electronica y poder conpartir muchas experiencias que tenemos todos en este rubro....gracias


----------



## galicia2102 (Ene 13, 2020)

Buenos días a todos!!!
Mi nombre es Enrique y soy ingeniero mecánico. Practico tenis y este me ha llevado al mundo del encordado de raquetas. Me he hecho con una máquina antigua y vengo a este foro a pediros ayuda y a la vez que se difunda el principio de funcionamiento de estas máquinas.
La mia tiene un problema y no doy con el asi que me he dicho que este foro seguro que tiene gente experta y amable que me pueds ayudar. Soy un inútil en electrónica ya lo digo de antemano 
Gracias


----------



## Somfug (Ene 13, 2020)

Hola a todos los miembros de esta comunidad en la que estoy inscribiendo, me llamo Somfug y espero encontrar aquí, la ayuda que necesitaré para resolver incógnitas a problemas que se me puedan presentar en la creación, o construcción de unos proyectos que tengo como meta llevar a cabo. Espero que juntos mi ideas y su sabiduría pueda iniciar completar y terminar estas metas trazadas. Gracias a todos. Somfug, Caracas, Venezuela.


----------



## yocubit (Ene 13, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Andrés Martinez, tengo 26 y soy un apasionado de la ciencia y tecnología, en especial de la electrónica...


----------



## Ruffi0506 (Ene 13, 2020)

Hola amigos... Gracias por permitirme ser parte del foro....
Espero ayudar en lo que se pueda...Mi nombre es Javier y soy de El Salvador
Saludos.....


----------



## yudennis (Ene 13, 2020)

El conocimiento es de los mas grandes tesoros que adquirimos ... Es facil compartirlo , asi todos  nos haremos ricos ... Aprendamos pues ...


----------



## luis gerardo torrellas (Ene 13, 2020)

Hola saludos, soy Luis Gerardo Torrellas, soy técnico en electrónica mas dedicado a reparaciones y a veces realizo proyectos, espero aprender aquí y también dar mis ideas y conocimientos, saludos y adelante.


----------



## jlgil (Ene 14, 2020)

Buenos días a todos, soy de España Ingeniero de Telecomunicaciones dedicado a temas que nada tienen que ver con la electrónica, no obstante sigo con interés los temas del diseño de circuitos y este foro me ha servido de ayuda en muchas ocasiones, un saludo a todos.


----------



## Rowland (Ene 14, 2020)

Buenas tardes a la comunidad.
Mi nombre es Rolando Copa, escribo de Uyuni Bolivia;  esto de la electrónica es parte de mi vida desde mis 15 años hasta hoy que tengo 50, y me hallo muy a gusto donde se habla de tecnología, espero podamos ayudarnos mutuamente.
Gracias y saludos....


----------



## Delta24 (Ene 14, 2020)

Buenas...mi nombre es Eduardo Bueno  soy técnico en electrónica....   lo que mas me apasiona es los microcontroladores pic....soy nuevo en ésto pero me gustaría aprender mas a profundidad.... espero puedan ayudarme   .. y tambien yo poder aportar algo que esté a mi alcance    ..muchas gracias


----------



## GerardoLB (Ene 15, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Gerardo Bürck de Mendoza Argentina, Sonidista, Iluminador, estoy con la electrónica desde el siglo pasado con las válvulas y hasta hoy sigo por acá aprendiendo. Gracias a todos por la excelente predisposición a compartir.


----------



## Aboga (Ene 15, 2020)

Muy buenas a todos. Soy de Chascomús, una localidad de la Provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina. He retomado los estudios de Electrónica después de muchos años, hoy tengo 70 y esta página me parece muy buena e ilustrativa y con información de algo tengo pensado dedicarme en forma de hobby una vez finalizados los estudios, y son los equipos a lámparas (restauración y conservación) como practico carpintería hace años, me será fácil con los antiguos modelos de Radios y Tocadiscos su restauración. Creo que hay suficiente material en esta página para comenzar, por lo que veo y buenos técnicos con experiencia. Un abrazo a la distancia a todos.


----------



## parasimples (Ene 15, 2020)

Hola, compañeros del foro. Buenos días, buenas tardes, buenas noches. He entrado en busca de información general sobre válvulas termoiónicas y amplificadores, ya que, aunque las estudié hace unos 120 años... pues se me ha olvidado casi todo, si no todo, y recientemente me he comprado un precioso amplificador puramente valvular, y como ocurre siempre que encuentro un nuevo hobbie, me pongo a buscar información. así que no os extrañe que haga preguntas próximamente. Espero no preguntar muchas tonterías. Saludos.


----------



## josevlc91 (Ene 15, 2020)

Mi nombre es Jose, soy de Valencia, España, me gusta mucho la electronica. Soy modelista 3d de joyeria, amante de la impresion 3d maker y profesionalmente.

Paso por aqui por un problema que me ha surgido, suelo cacharrear bastante, montar impresoras, cacharrear y reparar algunos aparatos... y me he topado con un problema que no controlo.



Saludos!


----------



## carpeam (Ene 15, 2020)

Hola, soy Carpeam, estoy muy agradecido el pertenecer a éste foro, espero sacar mucho provecho de la experiencia y conocimientos de vosotros, y estoy a vuestra disposición....un saludo a todos !


----------



## poliango (Ene 15, 2020)

Hola a todos los amantes de la electrónica,soy un entusiasta de todo lo relacionado con la electrónica,vivo en Uruguay y ya estoy jubilado,pero como hobby siempre ando entre los cables,un saludo y abrazo,mi nombre es Eduardo Buydid y tengo 64 años.


----------



## Pedro Rodriguez (Ene 15, 2020)

Buenas !. Me gusta la electrónica y estoy aprendiendo algunas cosas. No vivo de esto pero poco a poco ya veremos. Saludos a todos y algún día espero arreglar algo. Quiero hacer un pequeño amplificador con el tda 2002 después les cuento si funcióna.


----------



## Mario RMA (Ene 15, 2020)

Buenas noches, mi nombre es Mario Montenegro, soy de Guatemala y me encanta la electrónica, por lo que he notado éste grupo se compone de gente con mucha capacidad  y sobre todo muy colaboradoras y compartidoras en el tema de electrónica, gracias por aceptarme en el grupo y espero poder servir en algo.


----------



## Igor_Speed (Ene 16, 2020)

Buenas tardes, 
Soy Igor de Roquetas de Mar, Almeria.
Reparo electrónica de los coches y soy amante de sonido de alta fidelidad.
Mejorando equipos de serie, como amplificadores y reproductores... creando los altavoces.
Mas que todo escuchando Pink Floyd))

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## ZeteroPete (Ene 16, 2020)

Hola, paso por aqui, a dar mis dudas me ayuden a continuar y seguir, algunas cosas, saludos, bye.


----------



## Realrastafary (Ene 17, 2020)

Hola buenos días, tardes o noches según el lugar donde estén, mi nombre es Daniel y pues dejé los estudios desde muy joven ya con mis hijos y empezando a crecer sin ninguna actividad me puede ayudar estudiar S.O PERO AL SEGUNDO  mes nos dijeron que tenía que saber o conocer las piezas de los aparatos y un poco de mantenimiento y me llamó mas la atención las reparaciones y por eso hoy eme aquí siendo parte de  su comunidad espero poder ser de su apoyo de todos y también estoy en facultad de aprender de ustedes, gracias de antemano.



eddy70 dijo:


> hola a todos mi nombre es eduardo cervantes martinez, radico en monterrey, nuevo leon mexico. estudio istrumentacion y electronica industrial 5 semestre y este foro me ha ayudado mucho tanto en mis dudas como ayudar y aportar a ese foro  tengo 36 años bueno nunca es tarde para aprender y estudiar.saludos



Mi querido amigo no tengo ni un año completo en ésto de las reparaciones por que empecé estudiando sistemas operativos y tres meses despues me dedique al mantenimiento y reparación de aparatos  electrónicos. ....tenía 36 cuando empecé en la actualidad tengo 37 años y en mayo cumplo mis 38 y de antemano le digo que nunca será tarde, siempre será el momento adecuado para hacer aquéllas cosas que nos gustan y que dejan un buen ejemplo para nuestros hijos e hijas y clientes.


----------



## ajgaratea (Ene 17, 2020)

Buenos días.
Me llamo Alberto. Estudié electrónica hace mucho y he trabajado en bastantes cosas. He consultado este foto en varias ocasiones, y lo veo bastante útil. Aunque tenga algunas cosas olvidadas, y me tendré que actualizar, espero poder aportar algo.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Franck072020 (Ene 17, 2020)

Buenos días, tardes, noches mi nombre es Francisco Martínez y me gustaría aprender más de electrónica pues es una de las cosas que me apasionan de antemano, muchas gracias.


----------



## Nmunoz (Ene 17, 2020)

Muy buenas a todos.
Acabo de encontrar este foro por casualidad y me ha encantado, por lo que decidido unimerme a él. Ojalá y pueda aportar muchas cosas. Lo que si sé es que aprenderé mucho.
Muchas gracias a todos por hacer que este foro este  vivo


----------



## Ramuor (Ene 17, 2020)

Hola, saludos desde Málaga.
Estoy aquí a ver sui reparo algunos elegidos averiados. 
Estudié electrónica hace muchos años y apenas me acuerdo de nada.  A ver si  puedo recordar y sui pedí ayudar.  Un saludo.


----------



## jacknick (Ene 18, 2020)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Claudio y me estoy iniciando en esta maravilla que es la electrónica. Estuve viendo un poco la web y me parece muy interesante como está estructurada. Hay mucha cooperación entre todos, lo que me parece fantástico. Espero aportar más adelante mi granito de arena a medida que voy aprendiendo más. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Antomexita (Ene 18, 2020)

Hola soy Antonello y soy un viejo usuario del cautin, creo la última vez que use un cautin fue en alguna madrugada de los 90. Ahora que volví  a comprarlo casi ni lo uso visto que todo está modulado (sistema arduino)y ya no uso el cable utp para las protoboard porque hay  jumper que son más nice. Estudie electrónica en los 80.  Ahora estoy ensamblando un teclado midi y compre varias herramientas electro y mecánica entre ella una CNC a la cual le quemé el láser . Me inscribí por tener una ayuda en caso de necesidad. Saludos


----------



## Taor1 (Ene 18, 2020)

Saludos a todos, mi nombre es Jose, mi profesión era Mecánico Naval y ahora estoy jubilado, me encanta la electrónica y trastear con aparatos de todo tipo,aunque aveces termino loco de la cabeza cuando alguno se me resiste,ultima mente me estoy interesando por los amplificadores a válvulas,me encanta la música, jazz,blues, clásica y ando buscando información por la red a ver que encuentro.
un saludo desde Canarias.


----------



## wireslab (Ene 18, 2020)

Un saludo a todos.  Soy wireslab de Bogotá Colombia y agradezco la existencia de éste foro y el cúmulo de conocimientos que representa. Llegué buscando información para armar un ampleto con stk4154.un saludo


----------



## GIO571 (Ene 18, 2020)

Encontré este foro y me pareció interesante ser parte.


----------



## Costabi (Ene 19, 2020)

Hola a todos gracias poor aceptarme.


----------



## Gimenez (Ene 19, 2020)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme en este hermoso foro. Tengo algunas experiencias con circuitos de RF que podemos compartir. gracias por todo.

Hello thanks for acepting me in this beatiful forum, Ihave some experiences with RF circuits which we can share. thank you for all.


----------



## Marqueset (Ene 19, 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos soy Héctor. Espero aportar y ser ayudado, ¡Gracias!


----------



## guito17 (Ene 19, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Hugo de Argentina, como dice un youtuber muy conocido soy el típico juntamugre desde toda la vida, me gusta todo lo que tenga que ver con la electrónica o electricidad, no estudie nada y a esta altura de mi vida no creo que lo haga, soy totalmente autodidacta aunque si soy de consultar donde puedo cuando debo, todo esto es mi hobby y también trabajo, si esta dentro de mis posibilidades no le escapo a nada, sea tableros de potencia o armar una pc, como verán voy de un extremo al otro, espero ayudar a alguien con todo gusto y que alguien me ayude, saludos cordiales!!


----------



## Tapeta (Ene 19, 2020)

Un saludo a todos Vds. Me llamo Josep, de Barcelona, trabajo de mecanico de motocicletas, a punto de jubilar, he llegado al foro buscando las interioridades de los CDI, TDI, reguladores etc, que he estado canviando estos ultimos anos sin saber como funcionan internamente y buscando he llegado hasta Uds. Gracias por compartir sus conocimientos y sabran perdonar, mis torpezas , pues este es el primer foro en el que voy a participar.


----------



## julio2019 (Ene 19, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Julio soy de Venezuela y bueno estoy aquí en el Foro por algunas dudas en la interpretación de etapas de amplificación de audio específicamente en las de alta potencia ya que me apasiona mucho este tema del audio en general.
Es por ello que muchas de las respuestas que he  leído de soluciones en algunos casos ya se por fallas, mediciones entre otros ustedes han dado en e clavo me da gusto  estar en un muy buen grupo de trabajo


----------



## ryukendo (Ene 20, 2020)

Me gusta la electrónica aunque  no se mucho espero  tener muchas orientaciones para darme una idea bueno mi nombre es Miguel Valencia del estado de tabasco


----------



## antoniocg (Ene 21, 2020)

Hola a todos y todas, a ver si aprendo algo por aquí...


----------



## Protesis Robotica Mexican (Ene 21, 2020)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Adan Edmundo, muchas gracias a los compañeros que comparten pasion por la electronica, la mecanica, programacion y materias afines, por recibirme en el grupo,  de Mexico o de cualquier otra parte del mundo! De niño, soñaba con ser invitado a participar en algun proyecto de diseño o construccion de una entidad robotica, pero eso nunca paso, ahora, estoy desarrollando mi propio proyecto, independiente, sin fines de lucro, pero con mucha ilusion, no es muy espectacular (mas bien es barato),pero a mi me gusta mucho, he desarrollado mecanica y electronica, sin saber casi nada, y mi modelo robotico me gusta un poco mas de lo que he visto en muchas peliculas, en fin, no quiero aburrir, gracias por aceptarme en el grupo, y a todos los que gusten colaborar en el desarrollo de una inteligencia artificial, sean bienvenidos, espero no contravenir las reglas del foro, no deseo hacer publicidad ni aprovechar los conocimientos de los demas, no pido likes, ni que compartan mis publicaciones, sino invitar a cualquiera que se interese, a invertir un poco de tiempo y de intelecto en algo en lo que quizas les guste trabajar, pueden encontrar algunas referencias de mis trabajos en protesis robotica mexicana en facebook, tengo 45 años de edad, soy del Estado de Mexico, y de nuevo gracias!


----------



## wilfredo duran (Ene 21, 2020)

Saludos compañeros mi nombre es Wilfredo Duran, reparo tvs como jovi, gracias por la facilidad de ingresar al este foro, me parece muy bueno y amplio. espero contar con sus opiniones y de igual manera estoy a la orden, en lo que esté capacitado les colaboro


----------



## Agmuinos (Ene 21, 2020)

Hola mí nombre es Alejandro Muiños soy un amateur de la electrónica solo hago cosas para mí y algún conocido Hice curso de reparación de TV pero ya hace mucho tiempo igualmente trato de ponerme a tono siempre que puedo y tengo tiempo .  Saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## joseg_37 (Ene 21, 2020)

Hola, soy JOSE, tengo 58 años, soy de Venezuela, me gusta mucho buscar información sobre  la Electrónica, e incluso he bajado tutoriales por youtube, no tengo un conocimiento sobre esto, pero me gusta y he tratado de hacer reparaciones de algunos artefactos, nunca es tarde para aprender, mis saludo y respeto Paz y Bien


----------



## salagari (Ene 21, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Gracias, buenos dias, Mi nombre Hector Sandoval, ma ha gustado las electronica ojala pueda aportar ideaas y aprender de todos.


----------



## Eduvallejo (Ene 21, 2020)

Buenas a todos. Soy Edu de Málaga, España. Yo soy nuevo en esto, he estudiado turismo pero con los drones y la domótica me he empezado a meter en la electrónica y en la programación. Así que a lo mejor hago alguna pregunta disparatada. Ruego paciencia.
Un saludo.


----------



## Edilson (Ene 21, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Edilson, de Colombia me gusta la electrónica y domotica, espero aprender muchas cosas de todos ustedes.


----------



## Hetitor (Ene 21, 2020)

Hola a todos! Soy Héctor de Córdoba Argentina. Me gusta la electrónica y estoy armando un amplificador con un tda 1562q y gracias a esta página me doy cuenta me vendieron uno trucho pero bueno lo importante es gracias a ustedes pude descrubrir el problema de porque no funciona. Gracias a todos!!!


----------



## Garcialopez (Ene 22, 2020)

Que tal, mi nombre es Arturo García, desde La Paz Baja California Sur, soy estudiante de gastronomía, aunque tengo un gusto por crear cosas con mis manos y dentro de mi vida me tocó estar en un taller de electrónica en la secundaria, así es como desde entonces he tenido gusto por conocer un poco más de este ambito, sólo que no me he empapado mucho de conocimiento, hoy que encontré este foro espero encontrarme con gente que esté dispuesta a compartir sus experiencias y conocimientos y se los agradeceria mucho, también que sepan soy una persona nueva en muchos muchos temas así que espero no les moleste si hago preguntas muy tontas. De antemano se les agradece.


----------



## Perroloco78 (Ene 22, 2020)

Mi nombre es Ángel, 42, de Misiones. Aficionado y autodidacta.


----------



## Juanmanueldguerra@hotmail (Ene 22, 2020)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme en el foro! Soy Juan Manuel de Tucumán, Argentina, 40 años, estoy haciendo mis primeros acercamientos a la electronica, especificamente con radios antiguas, espero en algun momento serles util...


----------



## Dunkan (Ene 22, 2020)

Mi nombre es Arnol, soy de Perú, me considero un apasionado por la electrónica y sobretodo la rama de radio frecuencia. Tengo disposición de compartir experiencias y conocimientos. Gracias


----------



## jaugem (Ene 23, 2020)

Hola, buenos días

Me llamo Jaume y soy de Barcelona. He visitado varias veces este foro y hoy me registro para unirme a vosotros.

Empecé hace muchos años con esto de la electrónica, como hobby y trabajo, aunque en el trabajo cada día se “toca” menos, debido a la integración de componentes smd.

Actualmente y pese al tiempo transcurrido desde mis estudios, continúa siendo la electrónica uno de mis principales aficiones, sobre todo en equipos de audio hi-fi.

Espero aprender mucho con vosotros y colaborar en lo que pueda.

Gracias a tod@s


----------



## lsalinas (Ene 23, 2020)

Mi nombre es Luis Miguel Salinas.
Soy de profesión Tecnólogo en Electrónica (Universidad de Oriente Vzla.)
Imparto clases en el Centro de Capacitación en la empresa donde trabajo
La idea de pertenecer a este foro es compartir artículos de electricidad, electrónica, buscar información de alguna duda que se me presente o dar una respuesta a cualquier persona que la necesite (mientras este a mi alcance)
Saludos
lsalinas


----------



## martillito (Ene 23, 2020)

Hola, muchísimas gracias por aceptarme en el foro, soy técnico electrónico ya con 43 años de experiencia, pero siempre hay cosas nuevas y es interesante, me encanta investigar y hacer proyectos.


----------



## JesusPJ (Ene 23, 2020)

Buen dia, paso a presentarme, me llamo Jesus Peralta soy de Acuña, Coahuila, Mexico.
Me gusta aprender de todo, checando en google me encontre con este foro y resolvio algunas dudas que tenia.
Aqui estoy empezando. Saludos


----------



## Luchozan (Ene 23, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Luciano Zanini, tengo 36 años y soy argentino. Me acerqué a la electrónica por hobby, todo lo que aprendí lo hice por internet, soy autodidacta. La verdad es que no sé mucho, pero me encanta hacer proyectos simples e ir aprendiendo en el camino.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2020)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad ! *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## 2llamer (Ene 23, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es jammer soy de Colombia, soy técnico en electricidad y electrónica dedicado a ella en un 30% a este foro llegue buscando enlaces relacionados con una reparacion que estaba haciendo, ya que no daba con la falla. Gracias a las opiniones de muchos de los miembros la pude solucionar y desde entonces he seguido este foro.

saludos a todos!


----------



## Manuel_Coalco (Ene 23, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre Juan Manuel Figueroa Millán, soy entusiasta de la electronica, me gustaria poder aportar algo de mis conocimientos asi como tambien poder obtener de Uds.
Pertenezco a un pequeño pueblo de Michoacán, por el momento soy responsable tecnico del sistema de CATV de dicho pueblo, realizo todas las reparaciones que puedan surgir o surgen en el sistema tanto en CRC como en la distribucion de los hogares.

Espero algun dia poder aportar a esta comunidad de Electronica algun aporte importante..

Sin mas por el momento, quedo a sus ordenes en lo que pueda ayudar..

Gracias


----------



## Vector2019 (Ene 24, 2020)

Me llaman vector y llevo muchos años reparando, donde más me pierdo y lo que menos estudie son las TV, tengo varias esperando ser reparadas de amigos etc, creo que aquí hay muchísimo conocimiento y deseo aprender y colaborar con todos, gracias por compartir, un saludo a todos.


----------



## ostondj (Ene 25, 2020)

Saludos , soy Oscar Uribe de Chile , soy un aficionado a la electrónica y amplificación de evento , tambien  fabrico cajas acústicas y crossover ,  espero ser de gran ayuda y aprender de todos.


----------



## GabrielMH (Ene 25, 2020)

Mi nombre es Gabriel Muñoz, tengo 21 años, soy de Zacatecas,Mexico, me gusta mucho la electronica y mas especificamente la robotica. Estoypor egresar de Ingenieria Mecatronica. Tengo muy creativaar para mis cosas y para ayudar a quien lo necesite aqui.

Todavia soy bastante novato en esto y trato de aprender todos los dias por este foro.

Saludos!


----------



## Teolindo (Ene 26, 2020)

Hola, soy Oscar T Lopez de Lonquimay Pcia de la Pampa Argentina, tengo 69 años estoy jubilado, radio aficionado LU1UBC Bombero Voluntario en reserva mi trabajo es la electricidad. Cuando joven hice el curso de radio y TV valvulares y transistores, armé mi equipo de radio afición en el año 1976 y luego cambié de rubro, hoy estoy incursionando en electrónica en cosas simple por hobby, ejemplo bolleros electrónicos, el tema me apasiona. Saludos para todos


----------



## sxavier (Ene 26, 2020)

Hola Amigos, mi nombres es Santiago de Parras, Coahuila, Mexico, me gusta la electrónica y estoy enfocado al área automotriz espero poder ayudar con lo poco que se y quiero seguir aprendiendo de todas las personas de este foro.


----------



## abgabg (Ene 26, 2020)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Antonio Jesus Borrero. Soy un gran aficionado a la electronica, es mi pasión. Espero aportar todo lo que pueda y apreder,desde luego. Un saludo para toda la comunidad.


----------



## rango4 (Ene 26, 2020)

Buenas noches, amigos! Mi nombre es Rafael, de Venezuela, y espero compartir con ustedes  y aprender sobre ese apasionante tema que es la electrónica. Gracias por darme esta excelente oportunidad


----------



## AmpliValvular (Ene 27, 2020)

Hola todos! Soy nuevo, y no es que sepa de ampliación y tecnología valvular. Mi propósito es aprender de ustedes y llegar a construirme un sistema de audio con buena calidad a válvulas. Ahora soy un puro lector del foro y estudiante de FP Electrónica. Un saludo para tod@s!


----------



## PLASTI (Ene 27, 2020)

Buenas tardes.

Soy Pedro Moreno, de San Pedro Alcántara , en Malaga . electrónico frustrado .

Debido a mi situación laboral desde que era estudiante, no pude acceder a estudios superiores de electrónica.

La verdad es que no se casi nada, pero siempre ha sido mi gran pasión .

He descubierto este foro, por una avería en un descodificador satélite que tengo en casa, pero espero leer mucho y aprovechar todos los conocimientos que queráis compartir aquí.

Saludos  a todos y felicidades por vuestra iniciativa de crear este foro.


----------



## David G (Ene 27, 2020)

Buenos días, mi nombre es David Gaviria, estudiante de Tecnología en Telematica, he ingresado a este foro por que deseo prender mucho de ustedes. Gracias


----------



## dario62 (Ene 27, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Darío, y soy de San Lorenzo, Santa Fe, siempre me ha entusiasmado aunque nunca logré dominar el arte.


----------



## CHOROMEN (Ene 27, 2020)

Buenas tardes,  a la comunidad de foros de electronica, soy Ali Garcia de Valencia Venezuela, soy tecnico informatico, y me uno a este gran foro para ayudar y me ayuden de ser necesario. Gracias


----------



## Gabiest (Ene 27, 2020)

Hola soy Gabi de San Juan Argentina. Y estoy aprendiendo un poco de electrónica analógica. Gracias


----------



## Audiolatino2010 (Ene 28, 2020)

Hola me llamo Cesar, me gusta mucho la electrónica... La practico a diario y reparo mucho lo que es audio ya sean amplificadores y parlantes, también transformadores y consolas mixer... Ese es mi campo... Y a eso me dedico... Muchas gracias por aceptarme en éste foro.


----------



## geniero1903 (Ene 28, 2020)

Hola a todos.
Estoy estudiando ingenieria de telecomunicaciones y en mis ratos libres me dedico a destripar amplificadores y pedales de guitarra. Espero aprender y poder ayudar en el foro.


----------



## satelitar (Ene 28, 2020)

Muchas Bendiciones para todos, soy el Pastor Omar Gallardo, en Argentina. Mi interés es encontrar con quienes compartir conocimientos de electrónica e informática, en un ida y vuelta de información que nos ayude a nutrirnos a todos sobre estas áreas de la tecnología.
Gracias por aceptarme en el foro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## dany069 (Ene 28, 2020)

Buenas noches, me llamo Daniel y soy de Uruguay. Si bien trabajo en electronica desde hace muchos años, hoy en dia no me dedico tanto a la reparacion de equipos por falta de tiempo. Trabajo en una empresa de telecomunicaciones y siempre estoy reparando alguna cosa, llamese notebook, desktop, equipo de audio, tv etc. Espero poder ayudar a quien lo necesite


----------



## adlfdlf (Ene 28, 2020)

Hola. Buenas.

Tengo que confesar que no tengo ni idea de electrónica pero es un tema que siempre me ha llamado la atención. Me gustaría algún día como mínimo aprender a soldar componentes razonablemente bien y a reparar pequeños electrodomésticos que tengo por casa si algún día se estropean.

Un saludo.


----------



## March (Ene 29, 2020)

Hola soy Marcela López, es un placer


----------



## LUCASLO (Ene 29, 2020)

Hola Amigos,
Soy un fanatico de la electronica, ante todo de la radio.
Vivo en la isla de Mallorca
Saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## Oscedu (Ene 29, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Oscar y me gustaría aprender electrónica. Espero se encuentren bien.


----------



## Oriente51 (Ene 29, 2020)

Buenos dias amigos de todo el Planeta, un saludo y abrazo desde Barcelona situada al Oriente de mi bello País Venezuela. Siempre he sido un amante de la tecnologia y la electronica, auque tuve que estudiar la Mecánica por cuestiones de necesidad. Por ahora estoy trabajando en mi Pasión la electronica y me gusta mucho aprender y ayudar al que pueda con mis pocos conocimientos. Me registré por acá buscando información en Google y me gustaron los temas tratados. Gracias por recibirme y espero estar mucho tiempo por acá.


----------



## blondhawk (Ene 29, 2020)

Buenas tardes a todas las personas del grupo!! Soy Sergio. He vuelvo a decidirme a estudiar y me he decantado por la electrónica. Gracias, de antemano, a todos por vuestra ayuda!!


----------



## Harry B (Ene 29, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Harry, me gusta la electrónica, trabajo en el desarrollo de proyectos de energía eléctrica, me gusta la electrónica, espero podamos e intercambiar conocimientos.


----------



## harold30 (Ene 29, 2020)

Buenas Tardes, me llamo Harold Molina, soy chileno, me gusta seguir leyendo temas relacionado con electricidad, electrónica y automatización ya que soy titulado de la Carrera de Ingeniería en Automatización y Control Industrial.


----------



## Jose28 (Ene 30, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es José, tengo 28 años me gusta la electrónica en general, por ahora hago reparaciones de pc y laptop a nivel componente, sé que me falta mucho por aprender y quiero seguir aprendiendo. Entre al foro por que pasaba de casualidad, ya que tengo problemas con unas bocinas logitech z506 y mire el diagrama, así que me suscribí también para mirar los demás temas que me llamaron la atención, espero también ayudar en algo. Saludos desde México


----------



## jesus pinto (Ene 30, 2020)

Hola me llamo Jesus, soy de venezuela, entro al foro para aprender un poco mas, aunque no se mucho  saludos


----------



## Emilio1988 (Ene 30, 2020)

Buenos días, me llamo Emilio y estoy intentando iniciarme en todo esto de la electronica. Soy ingeniero mecánico y estoy complementando mi formación con un poco de electronica. Por mi trabajo necesito diseñar algunos pequeños circuitos que incluyen elementos electrónicos pero cada vez se me complican mas... Agradezco vuestra gran ayuda


----------



## kibatan (Ene 30, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Mario, soy ing de sistemas aficionado a los sistemas heredados de Unix (MacOS y GnuLinux). Tengo conocimientos esenciales de electrónica.. Me interesa registrarme en el grupo para dar solucion a problemas ya expuestos aqui y asi ampliar mis conocimientos sobre el tema


----------



## edoctnein (Ene 30, 2020)

Eduardo desde Chile!!


----------



## rmarquez (Ene 30, 2020)

Muchas gracias, soy rmarquez de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela, y vivo en  pto. Ordaz Municipio Caroni del Estado Bolivar. Desde hace muchos años estoy metido en la reparación de artefactos eléctricos especialmente en la reparación de televisores, pero cada día la evolución de la nueva tecnología me obliga a que estee actualizado. Estaré muy agradecido por la ayuda que puedan darme, muchas gracias saludos cordiales.


----------



## Gabriel_mdp (Ene 30, 2020)

Que tal a todos . soy gabriel Jaime de Mar del Plata Bs As Argentina . tecnico en electronica y  Analista de sistemas.  estoy haciendo practicas con PIC ,era algo pendiente veo  que hay un gran nivel y estoy interesado en poder participar. les mando un abrazo y vamos adelante


----------



## megurenko (Ene 30, 2020)

Hola a todos! Los saludo desde la                " silla electrica"


----------



## Treybal (Ene 31, 2020)

Hola todos, soy Treybal un apasionado de la electrónica.
Acabo de llegar a este foro, espero aprender mucho y compartir lo que sepa.


----------



## emt405 (Ene 31, 2020)

Hola. Mi nombres es Dominguez Alejandro. Vivo en Cordoba, Argentina y Aunque soy un viejo (59) que ya quemaba transistores en la decada del ´70, continúo haciéndolo con todo éxito. Reparo todo tipo de atrefactos y cuando es necesario realizo control de procesos en lo referido a automatización. 
Saludos a la comunidad!


----------



## Lamper (Ene 31, 2020)

Hola soy Carlos , tengo 51 años, estoy en electronica desde los 20 años , me apasiona sobre todo tv y audio , les agradezco por haberme recibido , desde ya gracias y saludos a todos .


----------



## Babobrill (Ene 31, 2020)

Hola, soy Jorge de Argentina, me recibi de tecnico en electronica en 1987, aunque me he dedicado a la informática desde unos años antes (y es a lo que me dedico), me apasiona la electrónica digital y automatización. gracias por el espacio y saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## renaty (Ene 31, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Luis, saludos desde Venezuela, exitos en tiempos venideros, gracias.


----------



## peyiye (Feb 1, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> Mi nombre Pedro Cabello muy novato pero interasado en electronica espero dar y aprender de ustedes


Mi nombre Pedro Cabello muy novato pero interasado en electronica espero dar y aprender de ustedes


----------



## zener2 (Feb 1, 2020)

Buenas tardes, soy un apasionado de la electrónica, trabajo reparando hace 40 años, ayudaré en lo que pueda a quién lo necesite, gracias por recibirme


----------



## sandbravo (Feb 1, 2020)

Buenas a todos. Soy Oscar de Barcelona, estudiante y aquí estoy como un buen amante de la electrónica para aprender cada día más.
Encantado de participar en esta gran comunidad y de aportar en lo que pueda. Saludos a todos!


----------



## Ferchupecoras (Feb 1, 2020)

Hola, que tal Soy Fernando Pécora de Durazno Uruguay! Un autodidacta! Aficionado al aprendizaje,  hace un par de años comencé a interiorizarme en la electrónica,  sobre y casi exclusivamente por el tema de amplificadores de audio, tengo 42 años ! 
Siempre que busqué algo aparecía este foro! La verdad muy bueno ! Buena gente con ganas de compartir conocimiento! Saludos para todos!


----------



## diegop2020 (Feb 1, 2020)

Hola, soy Diego de Argentina, técnico electrónico frustrado (mi vieja me mandó a comercial), mas allá de ese pequeño percance nunca dejé de interesarme y estudiar siempre que pude temas de electrónica. 
En este momento retomé el estudio dado que me gusta mucho la teoría, siempre por mi cuenta, ya que estoy viejo para hacer un industrial. 
Por otra parte decidí aplicar lo poco que se y todo lo que voy aprendiendo a la reparación de equipos electrónicos, me interesan los motherboards y su funcionamiento, pero por otra parte me gustaría poder reparar equipos viejos de radio y de audio. 
Por ahora lo hago por hobbie, pero uno nunca sabe por que caminos te va a llevar la vida.
Espero dentro de mis posibilidades ser útil a la comunidad, les mando saludos a todos!


----------



## Davidanve (Feb 2, 2020)

Buenas, soy David, estudiante de electricidad y espero aprender mucho con la ayuda de ustedes.

Un saludo

David


----------



## kayunawel (Feb 2, 2020)

Hola Amigos, me llamo Gonzalo, tengo 35 años, soy de Chile, soy técnico de servicio de maquinaria pesada: grúas horquillas (combustión y eléctricas), retroexcavadoras, excavadoras, telehandler, tractocamiones, portacontenedores, transpaletas, apiladores, etc. Marcas Hyster, Hidromek, Utilev, Terberg, Mustang, Gehl. En mi trabajo veo principalmente fallas eléctricas, pero de electrónica muy poco y me gustaría aprender mucho más.


----------



## juank_lc (Feb 2, 2020)

Saludos, soy Juan Carlos, estudiante de Ingeniería, México, me gusta la electrónica pero no he profundizado a grandes niveles, así que quiero aumentar mi conocimiento en el campo ya que deseo poder realizar proyectos mas profesionales con manejo de componentes de electrónica y manejo de microcontroladores, espero encontrar aquí la asesoría y el apoyo extra necesarios para disipar mis dudas y e algún punto ayudar. Saludos


----------



## nekax (Feb 2, 2020)

Hola Soy Aníbal, soy español y me gusta la electrónica, veo que este foro es muy bueno para quien está aprendiendo, como para el que ya lleva tiempo en este mundo de la electrónica.

Ahora que todo está miniaturizado, aquí veo un oasis para la electrónica analógica y de la que te hace pensar, un saludo a todos.


----------



## Tinin (Feb 2, 2020)

Buenas noches señores, soy Tinin y estoy encantado de conoceros, espero aprender mucho con ustedes.

Bendiciones amigos.


----------



## D-vid (Feb 2, 2020)

Que tal, me llamo David, de México, actualmente recién estudiando mecatrónica.


----------



## JJPM2020 (Feb 2, 2020)

Saludos desde Caracas Venezuela.


----------



## MatyMetal (Feb 3, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes, mi nombre es Matias, soy de Parana, Entre Rios, Argentina. Estoy estudiando Electrónica en mi ciudad y quiero aprender mas, la verdad es que es un tema muy interesante y apasionante la Electrónica, espero aprender mucho en este foro.


----------



## Manuel Javier (Feb 3, 2020)

Buenas tardes, me presento por aqui, espero aprender mucho en este foro


----------



## panzaverde (Feb 3, 2020)

Buen día a todos !  Mi nombre es Porfirio Flores de Chiapas México, soy aficionado a la electrónica, desde hace un par de años es hobbie, no soy profesional pero espero aprender mucho de la experiencia de muchos de ustedes para apoyar a gente nueva como yo.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Abel1992 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Abel y soy graduado de automática. Soy de Cuba y me dedico a la industria naval, especialmente la automática a bordo de los buques.


----------



## juanjose11 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hola, soy neofito en el tema electrónico y estoy muy interesado en aprender de quienes saben y tienen la vocación de compartir sus conocimientos.

Saludos y muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Savini (Feb 5, 2020)

Muy buenas a todos, mi nombre es Rubén de Logroño, espero aprender mucho por aquí, saludos y gracias


----------



## SERVICELEXPRESS (Feb 5, 2020)

Gracias al foro, saludos de Sinaloa México, estamos abiertos a aprender y compartir.


----------



## osvaldoacademico (Feb 6, 2020)

Buen dia a todos los que participan de este foro. Como todos los que nos dedicamos a este rubro y tenemos buena madera compartimos la informacion, me sumo al grupo. Saludos


----------



## RODOLFO NAVA (Feb 6, 2020)

Buenos días a todos. Saludos


----------



## yiro2020 (Feb 6, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes, mi nombre es Javier Davis R, tengo 62 años, de joven fui aficionado a la radio, fui radiotécnico casi por 20 años
casi fue televisión y radio antigua, en este tiempo solo arreglo aparatos a mis amigos y alguno que otro que me insiste; es mi Hobby
hoy es diferente para mi edad es difícil ya que hoy es minúscula.


----------



## Fran Y (Feb 6, 2020)

Hola!, empezaré por el principio, Francisco Yaque, apasionado "vicioso" de la electrónica desde los 12 años, lector impenitente de todo lo relacionado con la electrónica y pacienzudo experimentador de muchos tipos de circuitería, unas han funcionado y otras ná... hasta que el insistente Aries que llevo dentro consigue que funcionen. He pasado por la clasica radio de galena, la de diodo, la amplficada, el super-regenerativo, el amplficador de guitarra eléctrica de 6W, modificado para un sonido menos dulce, insertado un diodo en serie al altavoz, para realizar una distorsión de "fuerza bruta" y trabajando en el departamento de mantenimiento electronico de onstrumentacion de control de una refinería, hasta llegar con mis huesos al departamento de electronica digital de una compañia aérea. Actualmente estoy retirado pero solo del trabajo oficial, en casa sigo experimentando con amplficadores y pedalería diversa, así como haciendo mis pinitos en luthieria o como diriamos en España "violería"; dispuesto a apoyar la pagina y a ayudar en lo posible a quien lo pueda necesitar con mis no muy extensos conocimientos de circuiteria de pedales y un poco más amplios en fabricación de ferreteria de montaje, cajas, chasis, plegados, etc., mis mejores saludos para todos.


----------



## aleph (Feb 7, 2020)

Muy buenas a todos, soy Aleph y espero aprender mucho de los temas de este foro, gracias y un saludo a todos


----------



## RiskbreakerZerox (Feb 7, 2020)

Un saludo a todos los miembros de la comunidad, mi nombre es Alejandro tengo 24 años y soy ingeniero en electrónica con unos cuantos añitos en el mundo de técnico electrónico. Llegué al foro hace tiempo y debo decir que saqué muchas ideas para mi carrera de aquí por lo que les debo a algunos un profundo agradecimiento. Espero poder devolver esos favores indirectos y ayudar en todo lo que esté a mi alcance.


----------



## Ayo_Workshop (Feb 7, 2020)

Un gusto saludarles, soy Abraham Mejias, tengo 24 años, soy de Venezuela, estudio Ingeniería Mecatronica y estoy comenzando un negocio de reparaciones (laptop, celulares, y cualquier dispositivo electronico) y ademas soy un fiel creyente del reciclaje y recuperacion de cualquier aparato o articulo reciclable. Espero poder ayudar y/o aprender de lo que puedan enseñarme. Muchas Gracias y Dios les bendiga.


----------



## Grana (Feb 7, 2020)

Buen dia Señores. Estoy aprendiendo algo de electrónica y el tema de construcción de aparatos, se me hace útil e interesante.


----------



## Maricela@ (Feb 7, 2020)

Hola, me gusta aprender mas la electronica, tengo piano Casio, necesito repara la placa donde se suelda el conector de energia.


----------



## atg60 (Feb 8, 2020)

Saludos colegas.
Agradezco a los administradores de este foro el haberme admitido.
Mi nombre es Adalberto. Soy técnico en electrónica y sistemas y resido en la ciudad de Barranquilla, Colombia. 
Me interesa compartir conocimientos y experiencia con técnicos de otras latitudes para aportar y recibir de cada uno y estar actualizados en este campo que cada día crece más y más.


----------



## felizmona (Feb 8, 2020)

Hola a todos, gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2020)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*​


----------



## fernando goicochea (Feb 8, 2020)

Hola, soy Fernando Goicochea de Perú y soy técnico en electrónica, ya armé varios  amplificadores y ando en busca de uno que sea de hi fi y me gustaría armar uno con transistores igbt si me pueden ayudar con el diagrama se los voy agradecer.
Muy atte: Fernando Goicochea.


----------



## Marado (Feb 8, 2020)

Hola soy Alan, ya tenía una cuenta en el foro pero me olvidé el email xd. Soy estudiante de Ing. electrónica y espero poder contribuir al foro.


----------



## mario sanchez (Feb 9, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Mario Sanchez y soy técnico practico desde hace unos 20 años, trabajando con TRC ahora tratando de entrar a la tecnología de la nueva generación... Soy de Costa Rica y me gustaría compartir lo poco que se de estos aparatos nuevos, Un saludo a todos....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## kueyar (Feb 9, 2020)

Que tal colegas! Mi nombre Omar Cuellar Barrero les escribo desde Rionegro Antioquia Colombia.
Les confieso que hacía bastante que no navegaba por Foros. Hoy me he encontrado con este, y me he animado a registrarme para participar y conocer mas de ustedes.
Cordial saludo para todos!


----------



## Reinier Landa (Feb 9, 2020)

Saludos me yamo Reinier y soy licenciado en matemáticas y física pero mi amor por la electrónica no me ha dejado tren quilo por lo que me puse a estudiar y ahora es a lo que me dedico aprecio mucho que me acepten les agradezco de antemano sus colaboraciones


----------



## willie (Feb 9, 2020)

Soy Guillermo y me presento.
Muchas Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## juseth1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hola colegas, mi nombre es Juseth Morales. Soy técnico electrónico e ingeniero en informática pero me gusta más la electrónica, tengo 36 años, soy cubano y desde niño estoy jugando con cables. me parece muy bueno el foro. 
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Gutihotmail (Feb 9, 2020)

Buenas noches, mi nombre es José Gutiérrez soy de la rinconada Sevilla soy aficionado a la electrónica desde pequeño, espero seguir aprendiendo.


----------



## guillefe1946 (Feb 10, 2020)

Recién ingreso al FORO. 
Mi nombre es Guillermo Feijoo y si bien no soy electrónico he realizado algunos circuitos de aplicación que uso actualmente en mi casa y que los obtuve en las discusiones de este Foro.
Creí importante registrarme y aquí estoy.

Saludos


----------



## Yampi (Feb 10, 2020)

Hola! Soy Brian, soy de Venezuela, soy Informatico, pero actualmente me dedico a reparar desde PC hasta equipos de sonido, siempre me habia llamado la atención la electronica y ahora he estado aprendiendo autodidacta para poder ir arreglando cosas en un pequeño negocio que tengo junto a mi esposa. Ahora ahora conozco los conceptos básicos de la electronica, pero me gustaria aprender mas, porque me parecer super interesante y siempre me ha encantado construir cosas. Muchas gracias por aceptarme en el foro. 

Estamos a la orden por si necesitan algo con software o hardware de computacion.


----------



## luis ballestero (Feb 10, 2020)

Saludos a todos, mi nombre es Luis.


----------



## Nesmen (Feb 10, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


 
Hola, gracias por la aceptación, soy Nestor Mendoza de Venezuela y estoy incursionando en el area de la electrónica un poco pasado de tiempo pero la misma situación ha obligado a adquirir éstos conocimientos y bueno aqui vamos a ver que tal lo hago, espero poder contar con el apoyo de todos. saludos a todos.


----------



## mazinguerf88 (Feb 11, 2020)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Paulo y tengo 53 años y me gusta la electronica


----------



## Mr.Suku (Feb 11, 2020)

Buenos días a la comunidad, mi nombre es Juan Carlos (Chile) y soy un entusiasta de la electrónica. Desde el año pasado me entusiasme con el audio vintage. Me encanta este foro y los temas que comentan.


----------



## mghe00 (Feb 11, 2020)

Buenos días.
Gracias por aceptarme y espero tener algo para compartir con ustedes. Llevo mas de 50 años en electrónica, he visto de todo un poco y ahora hago algo como hobby o entretenerme. Hago algo para algunos talleres y vamos viviendo la vida.
Abrazo
Héctor Guzmán


----------



## carlosvilches (Feb 11, 2020)

Hola a todos soy nuevo por aqui
Espero aprender y aportar mucho en este foro


----------



## Kadro (Feb 11, 2020)

Soy Kadro vivo en Brasil, pero soy Uruguayo, soy tecnico y tengo un service especializado en audio professional, consolas de audio, potencias, linea de djs y todo lo demas del mundo del audio.. Estoy en Florianopolis.


----------



## djota (Feb 12, 2020)

Hola soy predy
Muchas Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## multiserviciosjbr (Feb 12, 2020)

hola soy jorge de bogota colombia buenas tardes a todos soy tecnico de electrodomesticos y gas neveras y lavadoras saludos a todos


----------



## Jonathan_Emanuel1998 (Feb 12, 2020)

*Hola a  todos mi nombre es Jonathan Mendoza, vivo en Coacalco ,Estado de México,México. *

_ Mi encuentro con la electrónica empezó con el pie izquierdo ya que jamas en mi vida me la había topado hasta la universidad fue un golpe muy duro ya que no le entendía nada._

_Así que en ese tiempo cada ves que me tocaban materias de electrónica odiaba cursarlas. Con el  tiempo me fui encariñando con la electrónica, me paso algo así como  los polos opuestos se atraen jajaja. Actualmente la electrónica me gusta y espero dominarla.

Encontré este grupo gracias a San Google  es mi primera ves que estoy en un foro así que es algo emocionante, espero aprender muchas cosas y también aportar al foro_
_Saludos_


----------



## Ravenfan2013 (Feb 12, 2020)

Hola soy Andrés, Me gusta reparar aparatos electrónicos y a veces construir herramientas para mi taller. veo que tienen mucha informacion para novatos y expertos en electrónica.

espero me puedan ayudar y también en lo que pueda ayudar: hacerlo con la claridad suficiente.

un Saludo a todos su amigo andrés


----------



## alek10 (Feb 12, 2020)

Buenas comunidad de Foros de Electrónica Soy Alex Lopez de Venezuela, Ahora estoy casi jubilado y me he dedicado a mi pasión la Electrónica, espero aportar mi experiencia y seguir aprendiendo de todos ustedes, Gracias por Recibirme, Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Browser (Feb 13, 2020)

Hola a todos

Mi nombre es Mario, después de casi 30 años de tener la electrónica abandonada intento volverla a reucuperar como hobby, aunque ya os  leo desde hace un tiempo me he decidido a darme de alta y saludar..., pricipalmente para hacer algunas preguntas y aprender, aunque si en algo puedo ayudar..., por aquí estoy


----------



## Pakete (Feb 13, 2020)

Hola buenos días soy Francisco José, tengo 56 años soy de Cádiz (España) soy técnico en telecomunicaciones, He trabajado en Teletra, Alcatel, Airtel Vodafone, para movistar, yoigo , radiomet etc.. pero mi gran pasión es la música y el sonido, solo sé que no se nada e intento aprender cada día, ahora disfruto de "jubilación forzada" así que ahí ando distraído de técnico de sonido del grupillo de rock de mi hijo.
Estaba intentando arreglar unos Amplificadores Bosé lifestyle SA1, que implementan unos TDA7294 y que han dejado de funcionar, y es cuando he dado con vuestro foro.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Esmayko (Feb 13, 2020)

Hola. Soy Edmayko Vázquez. Alguna manera de cambiar el nombre que puse? Por error coloqué Esmayko.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2020)

Esmayko dijo:


> Hola. Soy Edmayko Vázquez. Alguna manera de cambiar el nombre que puse? Por error coloqué Esmayko.


 
Solicítalo por aquí : Solicitudes de cambio de nombre de usuario (nick)


----------



## HacKeR (Feb 13, 2020)

Hola qué tal buenos días , tardes , noches , mi nombre José Palacios , de Veracruz , México, muchas gracias por aceptarme , saludos a todos y gracias.


----------



## Maxibarbier (Feb 13, 2020)

Hola! Mí nombre es Maximiliano y me apasiona la electrónica. No puede estudiarla en un centro de educacion, así que aprendí leyendo y experimentando. Saludos.


----------



## xjamb94 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hola buenos días, mi nombre es Joel Manzo ingrese a este post porque me encanta la electrónica, soy técnico en computación y comencé en la electrónica como pasatiempo, posteriormente fui puliendo mis conocimientos y hoy en día quiero compartir mis experiencias y hacer proyectos mas grandes y complejos estoy seguro que este es el comienzo


----------



## Juan_Rosas (Feb 14, 2020)

Hola a todos

Mi nombre es Juan, soy un poco principiante y quiero comenzar en la electronica como hobby, aunque ya os leo desde hace un tiempo me he decidido a darme de alta y saludar..., principalmente para hacer algunas preguntas y aprender, aunque si en algo puedo ayudar..., por aquí estoy


----------



## Alberto2257326 (Feb 14, 2020)

Hola soy Alberto y me dedico ala reparación de plantas de luz industrial, y me gustaría aprender a fabricar reguladores para mis proyectos y sería de buena ayuda si me orientaran.


----------



## Claudioman2009 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hola mi Nombre es Claudio, entr'e porque tengo un equipito que quiero reparar o saber que tiene mal. Soy de Argentina. y vi que hablaban de los mismos modelos aqui. Saludos


----------



## Amarth (Feb 15, 2020)

Hola gente! Me llamo Fran, futuro técnico en automatización y robótica industrial, estoy terminando y me queda el proyecto final con el que ando bastante liado. Saludos!


----------



## Cibercoliman (Feb 16, 2020)

Un saludo a todos los miembros de este foro. 

Mi nombre es: José Enrique Velazquez soy Ingeniero en Telemática por la Universidad de Colima.

No ejerzo actualmente, mi carrera esta orientada a la informática y Telecomunicaciones por lo tanto, no tengo nucho conocimiento en electrónica, pero lo que pueda aportar, lo haré con mucho gusto, previamente comprobado.


----------



## Lothar (Feb 17, 2020)

Hola, soy Pablo, tengo 49 años y mi ámbito profesional es la informática. Desde hace un tiempo estoy con temas de robótica y estoy fascinado.
La parte electrónica es la que más floja tengo pero aprendo un poco cada día.


----------



## Villalobo (Feb 17, 2020)

Hola buenos días me presento, soy Luis Villalobos y tengo 60 años y soy desarrollador de software y me gusta mucho la electrónica y componer cosas solo familiar, me recomendaron registrarme aquí por que son muy buenos en cualquier tipo de problemas y las las personas que nos atienden y resuelven todas nuestras dudas con muy buena atención, saludos y que Dios nos los cuiden siempre.


----------



## Copelland (Feb 17, 2020)

Hola, soy Alejandro Souto, soy técnico en electrónica y computación, me dedico a reparar tv, audio, video y todo lo relacionado a la informática, espero poder aportar info y que me puedan ayudar cundo se me bloquee el cerebro, jaja, que sucede muy seguido, salu2.


----------



## Nick alarmas (Feb 17, 2020)

Hola ,buenas tardes a todos los integrantes de este foro
Mi nombre es José Nicolás Quezada A.   vivo en el Estado de México, en México 
Me dedico a la instalación de sistemas de alarma de incendio en la que llevo 25 años y mi campo de acción es en todo el país. 
Esta actividad es mi pasión (y mi medio de vida) ya que al comprender que los sistemas de alarma de incendio cuando son bien instalados ayudan a salvar vidas, ademas de las fuentes de trabajo en donde son instaladas.
Si en algo les puedo ayudar, estoy a sus ordenes


----------



## Maverick (Feb 17, 2020)

Muy Buenas Tardes:
Mi Nombre es.
Martín De La Luz García.
Tengo 65 años 
Soy Supervisor Electricista 
Tengo ligeros conocimiento de Electronica


----------



## jaderk (Feb 17, 2020)

Buenas, mi nombre es Jader, soy Ing. electrónico, me encuentro en Venezuela, me especializo en semáforos, poseo una pequeña empresa de mantenimiento de los mismo.


----------



## Svidgar (Feb 18, 2020)

Hola buenas , me llamo Santiago Vidal , soy estudiante de grado de fisica y amante de la electrónica , aquí para aprender mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Rojher (Feb 18, 2020)

Cordial saludo, mi nombre es Rojher Laguna, me interesa mucho el tema de la electronica y espero poder adquirir conocimentos en este foro. Un abrazo


----------



## realtek (Feb 18, 2020)

Hola, soy Diuver, vivo en Cuba y soy un apasionado de la electrónica , me gusta tanto que ocupa todo mi tiempo. Saludos.


----------



## aterradasmeigas (Feb 18, 2020)

Hola, me presento desde Galicia. Espero aprender con todos vosotros y aportar lo que pueda.


----------



## calil3004 (Feb 19, 2020)

Hola a todos ,
Me llamo Agustín y soy perito en telecomunicaciones y en electrónica .
Mi pasión es la electrónica e intento a veces de construir módulos que me interesan para hacer mediciones y reparaciones a titulo personal.
Espero que podáis ayudarme de vez en cuando en mis problemas.
Gracias a todos por recibirme


----------



## Service Electronic (Feb 19, 2020)

Hola Bacano yo tambien soy nuevo y no he podido dar mi mensaje de presentacion  y estoy a la orden en lo que pueda ayudarte en electronica y computacion mi apartado es service electtronic saludes.


----------



## adillo (Feb 19, 2020)

Muy buenas a todos señores, encantado de conocerles, me llamo Eugenio Garcia y tengo 60 años. Soy una persona muy aficionada a la electrónica, a la informática, a la mecánica en general y a tratar de repararme todo lo que se me rompa, ya sea por el uso o por la obsolescencia programada. He llegado a este foro buscando información en la web para intentar reparar una placa de Inducción TEKA IR635 con la que no me hago, pues no dispongo de esquema. Espero que me ayudeis con el tema.  Muchas gracias por adelantado.
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## jumper306 (Feb 19, 2020)

Hola, buenas tardes mi nombre es Manuel soy de México del estado de Sinaloa me fascina la programación sobre todo en los lenguajes de PYTHON y JAVA y eh llegado aquí con todo el deseo de aprender de ustedes


----------



## Alfredo Reyes (Feb 19, 2020)

Me llaman Alfredo Reyes, Venezolano, mi pasión por la electricidad y la electrónica data de muchos años, y pareciera que fuese ayer porque todos los dias se va sumando aprendizaje y nunca terminas de decir soy un lucrado en esto o en aquello, Gracias por aceptarme de nuevo porque creo que hace bastante tiempo estuve en este Magnifico FOROS DE ELECTRÓNICA, Saludos y un Abrazo de este servidor


----------



## ibetitox (Feb 19, 2020)

Me llamo Heriberto Ramos, tengo 36 años, me gusta la electrónica y todo lo que respecta. Espero ayudar y también recibir ayuda.


----------



## J.Carlos (Feb 20, 2020)

Hola Soy Juan Carlos López Flores, tengo 27 años.
Tengo una pasión por el Car Audio y apenas hace unos 3 o 4 años me hice de mi primer equipo, sin tener conocimiento de nada, solamente de realizar las conexiones para que encendieran los equipos y que sonaran, poco a poco fue creciendo mi interés y curiosidad por esto y he aprendido un poco, pero es como todo, todavía tengo muchas dudas por aclarar y espero en este medio contar con el apoyo de expertos, ya que he visto que dan muy buenas respuestas a gente como yo que tenemos muchas dudas.

Gracias.

Un Saludo!!!


----------



## klinux (Feb 21, 2020)

Hola a todos

Mi nombre es Adrian , soy de Cuba y siempre me gusto la electronica aunque no tengo electronicos en la familia. empece en la electronica bien temprano como a los 12 o 13 años asi que decidi estudiar en serio e hice una carrera tecnica en electronica. Al terminar decidi que era poco asi que fui a la universidad a aprender un poquito mas. Hoy, trabajo en metrologia en un laboratorio reparando y calibrando intrumentos de medicion como multimetros y tenazas o pinzas amperimetricas. Aca en mi pais el internet es escaso y los recursos en general tambien por eso reparamos cosas que en otros paices quizas sea mas economico tirar. he leido un poco en este foro y me ha gustado asi que espero quedarme por aca por largo tiempo. Gracias y un saludo a todos.


----------



## Alexmera vena (Feb 21, 2020)

Que tal, mi nombre es Alejandro, tengo 26 años, soy de S.P.L. México. Y me gusta aprender de todo un poco, soy muy perseverante, realista y me considero una persona de esas que llaman "Buena onda" me gusta tirar barra, aun que es algo irónico por que soy muy interactivo y espontaneo, odio la monotonía y lo cotidiano, me gusta reparar lo descompuesto y me gusta mucho la musica, suelo ser algo tímido pero tambien un buen amigo, desconfío de todo y no me gustan los problemas, pero vuelvo y repito es algo irónico por que tambien me gusta hacer reír a la gente, cotorrear y soy amante de los momentos buenos. Ya, listo, que tengan buen día y mucho éxito en sus proyectos, cualquier cosa por aquí andaré, espero pronto poder subir fotos de lo que voy haciendo.
Saludos desde S.P.L. México. Suerte!


----------



## Falco (Feb 21, 2020)

Hola!

Mi nombre es Bryan y soy de México, recién mudado. Soy una persona tranquila y me gusta pasar mucho tiempo en casa. Desde hace unos meses me ha dado por reparar mis propias cosas, viendo videos y tutoriales. Hasta hora no me ha salido mal y los chispazos han sido mínimos 

Espero poder pasar buenos momentos y aprender con ustedes acá.


----------



## MarioRRomYT (Feb 21, 2020)

Buenas mí nombre es Brian Mario Rosckof y la verdad me gusta mucho la electrónica y hasta me gusta compartir mis conocimientos por Youtube a través de mí canal Mario electronics y proyects pero bue. Como mis conosimientos no son los mejores he decidido crearme un perfil aquí para sacar mis dudas. Y ademas ayudar a quien lo necrsite


----------



## culatasypistones (Feb 21, 2020)

Hola me llamo manuel y me gusta la electronica


----------



## ccastane (Feb 21, 2020)

Un cordial saludo a todos. Soy Carlos Castañeda, aficionado a realizar proyectos electrónicos, tanto en semiconductores como valvulares. Realizo proyectos de radiofrecuencia, automatización industrial y aplicaciones de electromedicina. Espero poder aprender de la experiencia de ustedes e igualmente aportar en lo que pueda.  Muchas gracias.


----------



## mandrake666 (Feb 21, 2020)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Mauro Ibarra , Montevideo Uruguay, un saludo a todos.


----------



## Emer moreno (Feb 21, 2020)

Saludos a todos, mí nombré es Emer Moreno.


----------



## Chemagijon (Feb 22, 2020)

Buenos días foreros, me llamo Chema y soy de Gijón(asturias), me apasiona la electrónica y todo lo que lleve cables, acabo de adquirir una esmeril de las antiguas y tengo unos problemillas con ella que ya os iré preguntando, un saludo a todos


----------



## Renoyar (Feb 22, 2020)

Buenas y santas. Les dejo mis saludos y agradecimientos por recibirme en su página. Me encanta la electrónica y llevar a cabo mis proyectos es maravilloso. Gracias.


----------



## Kerwin (Feb 22, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Hola, me llamo Kerwin Torrealba, no he estudiado electrónica, lo que se lo he aprendido en la práctica, he trabajado en varios talleres de electrónica y me gustó desde que la conocí y aun sigo aprendiendo, gracias por aceptarme en el grupo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Ponce (Feb 22, 2020)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Eduardo Ponce Angulo, agradezco el que se me incluya en éste foro para poder aportar soluciones y experiencias en el banco de trabajo, gracias.


----------



## Tavin (Feb 22, 2020)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es  Carlos Cortes, soy Colombiano vivo en Gachancipa Cundinamarca, me encanta la electrónica y aquí encuentro temas interesantes para aprender y practicar.
Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## guillotek71 (Feb 23, 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos. Mi nombre es Guillermo, tengo 48 años.  Me gusta la electrónica y la RF desde que tengo memoria.
De echo, soy técnico electrónico y trabaja en una empresa de telecomunicaciones. Vivo en Moreno, Buenos Aires.
Llegué a éste Foro por búsqueda de un viejo esquema y después de curiosear varios hilos me pareció un foro bastante interesante ya que hay mucha gente con desarrollos y con ganas de aprender.
Así que decidí sumarme y hacer mi pequeño aporte a quien lo necesite, bueno, no quiero hacerme mas extensivo, y desde ya les agradezco por dejarme participar.
Saludos !


----------



## Tukaran (Feb 23, 2020)

Soy Jose y espero poder resolver mis dudas y aprender poco a poco.


----------



## lacharniceria (Feb 24, 2020)

Hola, soy Igor, vivo en Alicante, España, y soy técnico de sonido autodidacta y fotógrafo. Hice un ciclo superior de mantenimiento electrónico, y voy arreglándome mis aparatos estropeados para ir aprendiendo poco a poco. Me interesan sobre todo los aparatos analógicos de estudio de grabación, y la parte electrónica de los instrumentos musicales. Además me gusta mucho el reciclaje, y hago instrumentos con cualquier cosa que haga ruido, o reutilizo juguetes o televisores para convertirlos en otra cosa.


----------



## Insufrible (Feb 24, 2020)

Me llamo Nestor David tengo 23 años. Me llama mucho la atención tanto la electrónica más enfocada a microcomponentes como la restauración y reparación de equipos


----------



## Leo92 (Feb 24, 2020)

Hola primero que nada  les quiero agradecer por incluirme en el foro, soy Leonardo Peralta, tengo 28 años, soy tecnico electrónico, me fascina la electrónica y la programación y mas todavía cuando lo hago como hobbie.


----------



## Maximomath (Feb 24, 2020)

Hola a todos mis compañeros del foro, mi nombre es Máximo, Ing. mecánico, soy de Venezuela y nuevo en la electrónica pero con muchos deseos de aprender mas de esta magnífica profesión y veo con mucha atención todo lo que se puede aprender y aportar en éste foro para la solución de nuevos desafíos electrónicos a todos los que nos apasiona esta profesión, de ante manos mis respetos por toda esa sabiduría de todos los entendidos en la materia y todo el beneficio que aportan para la solución de todos esos problemas electrónicos, espero poder ayudar también a la solución en la materia.


----------



## cenemem (Feb 24, 2020)

Hola a todos, gracias por recibirme espero poder contribuir en cualquier area Biomedica..saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2020)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*​


----------



## Johan368 (Feb 24, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Johan Monsalve, 29 años, estoy por aquí para solucionar algunos problemas y dudas que tenga


----------



## EzEkieL25:17 (Feb 25, 2020)

Buenas, soy un apasionado de los "cacharros" electrónicos aunque por azares de la vida nunca he podido dedicarme a ello y ahora con mas de cincuenta años y muy poca vista le puedo dedicar un poco más de tiempo al asunto por lo que podéis considerarme una rémora con muchas preguntas y apenas respuestas aunque procuraré ser de lo menos invasivo.Gracias a todxs .


----------



## hover (Feb 25, 2020)

Hola a todo el mundo:
  Muchas gracias por aceptar a alguien que viene a aprender mucho mas de lo que pueda aportar.


----------



## angelarnulfo (Feb 25, 2020)

Muchas Gracias por Aceptarme


----------



## Dalexcad (Feb 25, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es David Rincones, me complace mucho formar parte de este foro, me encanta investigar y saber mas sobre mejoras y modificaciones de sistemas electricos de vehiculos Chevrolet Cavalier


----------



## JHB_67 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hola a todos:
Es un gusto poder participar de este foro, soy estudiante de la carrera de Automatismos y Robótica de UTN Argentina.
Espero servir de mucho en este foro, aunque sea un aprendiz reciente en el tema.
Saludos a todos  .
Consulta:  Alguno sabe de donde puedo bajar librerías para Proteus?. Necesito la librería del Micro  MC9S08SH8


----------



## adesantis75 (Feb 25, 2020)

Buenos días, tardes o noches a todos soy de Venezuela, Ingeniero Mecánico con veintisiete años de experiencia en el sector eléctrico en la empresa EDELCA, ahora conocida como Corporación Eléctrica Nacional (CORPOELEC). Actualmente estoy jubilado y últimamente he desarrollado un interés por la electrónica a manera de distracción y ejecutar pequeñas y sencillas reparaciones de artefactos electrónicos y eléctricos. Gracias por aceptarme en vuestro foro esperando de aprender y colaborar saludos


----------



## MichaelColombia2020 (Feb 26, 2020)

Amante de la Electrónica y los Sistemas, todos los días aprendo algo nuevo e intento siempre estar en constante lucha por aprender leer y entender de todo un poco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## concorr (Feb 26, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Javier, soy técnico, espero estar a la altura, acompañarlos y participar del  foro, gracias.


----------



## Jose PZ (Feb 26, 2020)

Cordial Saludo. Mi nombre es Jose Luis Pernia. TSU en Electrónica Industrial. Tengo 52 años de edad especialista en Sistemas de Transmisión de Radio y Televisión. Estos foros nos permiten nutrir y actualizar nuestros conocimientos en esta Carrera tan amplia completa pero que se disfruta y apasiona. Nos permite ampliar nuestra visión en el mundo electrónico y adaptarnos a las innovaciones tecnológicas. Gracias al grupo de foros electrónicos que nos permite compartir  información, experiencias y conocimientos


----------



## Srexposito (Feb 26, 2020)

Buenas, me llamo Alberto, y aun que mi formación es de Geólogo, siempre me ha interesado muchísimo el tema de la electrónica, soy bastante aficionado. De hecho me he registrado en el foro con la excusa de consultar algunas cosillas para un proyecto que estoy desarrollando, pero me encantaría aprovecharlo para profundizar en esta pasión, aprender a hacer mis propios circuitos, desarrollar proyectos desde cero.. así que gracias por la oportunidad y un saludo a todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2020)

Srexposito dijo:


> y aun que mi formación es de Geólogo



Bienvenido , por algún lado hay algo de lámpara UV casera para la observación de rocas . . .

Aqui : *Lamparas UV de alta frecuencia de bajo costo*


----------



## Danielito08018 (Feb 26, 2020)

Buenas Mi nombre es Daniel Juarez Cordobes Argentino de 24 años, Recibido de la Universidad Tecnológica Nacional con el titulo de Tecnico Superior en Mecatronica (Terciario) y actualmente haciendo Ingeniera Electrónica (Carrera de Grado), soy electronico y curioso de toda la vida


----------



## Electromania (Feb 26, 2020)

Hola , mi nombre es José Manuel, de Córdoba - España, 53 años, técnico electrónico y mi pasión es la radio.


----------



## diego paredez (Feb 26, 2020)

Hola como están ? Soy Diego Paredez de Tartagal Salta Argentina, estudiante de reparación de tv, me llamó la atención el foro para seguir aprendiendo muchas gracias por aceptarme, shalom.


----------



## SERGIOCASAFUS (Feb 26, 2020)

Buen dia soy aficionado a la electronica y comunicaciones. Me gustaria aprender mucho mas sobre calibracion y reparacion de transceptores vhf.


----------



## erngard (Feb 26, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Ernesto soy técnico en electrónica y en mecánica automotriz tengo 42 años y me apasiona el mundo de la electricidad y electrónica, soy instructor en un escuela de mecánica automotriz ya desde hace 18 años y me llena , me encanta enseñar a las nuevas generaciones, siempre estoy en busca de conocimiento para brindárselos a ellos.


----------



## jlmuni (Feb 27, 2020)

Hola me presento al foro soy José Luis, estoy en Madrid y soy un aficionado de la electronica que me encanta, espero aportar lo que sepa en este foro y aprender en este foro que nd parece muy interesante, saludos cordiales.


----------



## EFRAIN_D (Feb 27, 2020)

Saludos a todos soy nuevo en este foron me llamo Efrain Davis vivo en Cuba soy ingeniero en equipos y componentes electronicos hace unos cuantos años me dedico a reparar equipamiento de audio principalmente es un honor pertenecer al grupo sin mas 
                             Efrain Fundora


----------



## salomonrodriguez (Feb 27, 2020)

Saludos al Foro. Me llamo Salomón Rodríguez. Técnico en  Electrónica e Informatica.
Slds desde Venezuela


----------



## julianlora1965 (Feb 27, 2020)

Mi nombre es Julián Lora, soy aficionado a la electrónica , espero poder ayudar y recibir ayuda en este foro, gracias.


----------



## coton (Feb 27, 2020)

Hola un saludo a todos


----------



## toro235 (Feb 27, 2020)

Retornando de nuevo..Saludos desde Caracas-Venezuela.✍


----------



## dracotx (Feb 27, 2020)

Hola soy Alejandro de México. Me encanta la electrotecnia y tengo mucho proyectos por hacer y practicar. Principalmente soy un aficionado con conocimiento en base al error y el experimento. 

El foro es muy completo y con muchas personas con conocimientos.

Espero ayudar y compartir experiencias y conocimiento.


----------



## malusima (Feb 27, 2020)

Hola soy Marcos desde Mendoza Argentina, técnico electricista y estudiante frustrado de ingeniería electrónica , de vez en cuando reparo algunos aparatos y siempre encuentro ayuda por éstos foros , gracias a todos por compartir conocimientos y experiencias . Un saludo


----------



## SILVERT (Feb 28, 2020)

hola todos un gusto de pertenecer a este foro soy de peru me dedico ala radio frecuencias  RF


----------



## steal (Feb 28, 2020)

Mi nombre es Tiago, 33 años, brasileño, aficionado por más de 5 años con electrónica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Julibel (Feb 28, 2020)

Hola soy Julio y me gusta el sonido y sus equipos aunque sienpre tengo dudas y me gustaria compartirlas con vosotros para solventarlas. Gracias


----------



## San Dokan (Feb 28, 2020)

Saludos cybernautas, mi nombre es José,  mi seudónimo San Dokan, soy  un fanático de la electrónica y espero ser de utilidad a todos los que componemos éste foro, esperando que la diosa de la electrónica Kanu nos guié por los tortuosos caminos de esta ciencia, un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## pablomorda (Feb 28, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Pablo A. Mordasini y me gusta mucho la electrónica y llegué a éste foro por el tema de los Arduino y aprender a programar. Soy de Buenos Aires, mas precisamente de Remedios de Escalada. País Argentina.


----------



## dj martua (Feb 28, 2020)

Gracias por aceptar mi solicitud en este prestigioso canal, espero poder compartir beneplacitamente con ustedes, gracias a todos y fuerte abrazo-


----------



## soilengreen (Feb 29, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Jorge, estudie radio y televisión en los desaparecidos centros de la UNCET en Barcelona España, por cosas de la vida me acabé dedicando a otra cosa, pero sigo siento técnico aunque no ejerza mas que en lo personal.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## jta225 (Feb 29, 2020)

Hola a todos, hace años ya pertenecí a ésta comunidad, no podia entrar , y me registré de nuevo , aprendiendo y compartiendo con vosotros, gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Gerard159 (Feb 29, 2020)

Hola a todos... Soy nuevo en el foro pero os leo desde hace tiempo.

Soy aprendiz en esto de la electrónica, aunque poco a poco me atrevo con cosas más complejas.

Nos leemos....


----------



## ivojvc (Mar 1, 2020)

Mi nombre es Vera-Cruz, 59 años, Portugues, me gusta mucho la electronica y mas especificamente la robotica. 
Un saludo a todos....


----------



## Zwitter (Mar 1, 2020)

Buenas a todos, me llamo José Raimundo. Muchas gracias por compartir entre todos conocimiento. Es muy útil y apasionante el mundo de la electrónica. Yo estoy muy verde, pero cada vez que consigo reparar algo, más me engancha este mundo.
Saludos


----------



## Juliovilli (Mar 1, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Julio Villicaña, soy de Colima México,  soy apasionado de la tecnología y la electrónica,  me gusta saber todo lo nuevo, saludos a la comunidad y gracias por su aceptación.


----------



## David79 (Mar 1, 2020)

Hola a todos, estoy aterrizando en éste mundillo y con muchas ganas de aprender.


----------



## ricardo71 (Mar 1, 2020)

Hola soy Ricardo, y trabajo en una escuela rural en Bs As, saludos a todos.


----------



## CaldoLaCasera (Mar 2, 2020)

Hola buenas, soy Jorge, tengo 19 años y estoy estudiando ingeniería informática. Tengo algun que otro proyecto que me gustaria hacer y estoy buscando a alguien que me heche una mano asi como yo poder ayudar en lo poco que pueda.

Saludos!!


----------



## jefar (Mar 2, 2020)

Buenas, soy Jose desde España y bueno, solo me gusta la electrónica y me gusta intentar reparar cosas, aunque la verdad es que no llego a hacerlo.
Un saludo


----------



## hardrockero777 (Mar 3, 2020)

Buen día, 
Soy Jorge de Colombia, hace ya varios años hago cositas de electrónica y ya hace mucho estuve cacharriando con pedales y amplificadores ya que toco guitarra, lo deje pero quiero retomar de nuevo ya que me apasiona el tema, graciassssss


----------



## DeepWorld (Mar 3, 2020)

Hola a todos,
Mi nombre es Juan Carlos. Estudié electrónica hace ya tiempo y la tengo un poco oxidada.
Ahora el mundo Arduino ha despertado mi curiosidad y mi interés y estoy desarrollando algún que otro proyecto mientras aprendo, ya que realmente soy muy nuevo en esto.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Cachoperro (Mar 3, 2020)

Buenas a todo el mundo,mi nombre es Manuel y aunque soy muy mayor tengo muy poca idea de electrónica pero me apasiona. Gracias.


----------



## paco_1988 (Mar 3, 2020)

Buenas, gracias por dejarme participar. Para todo lo que pueda ayudar estaré disponible.


----------



## catami61 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hola a todos. Soy José Manuel, soy aficionado a la informatica y la electrónica y ahora llevo un tiempo con arduino y me apasiona.

Saludos


----------



## yulukin (Mar 3, 2020)

Hola, soy Yulukin. Me gustan las motos y la electrónica aunque soy muy novato

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Juanjo22 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hola como están, me llamo Juanjo Rodríguez estudie electrónica comunicaciones por los años 80  y aunque no he trabajado en nada relacionado con la electrónica me encanta realizar proyectos electrónicos, también relacionados con informática o mejora de drones.
Estoy chapado a la antigua, no soy de redes sociales me gustan mas los foros como este relacionado con la electrónica, lamentablemente cada día se cierran más y se pierde un montón de buena información que aparecen en los hilos.
Saludos…


----------



## KarlMart (Mar 3, 2020)

Mi nombre ww Carlos Raúl un amante emprendedor de la electrónica, principiante y autodidacta, espero que el foro aporte a mis conocimientos y en algún momento aportar de igual manera.


----------



## rigarba (Mar 3, 2020)

Hola Soy Ruben desde Valladolid, España. Juararía que ya estuve por este foro hace años, pero no recuerdo el nick ni el password. Me encanta cacharrear y todo relacionado con la electronica. Digamos que por mis venas circulan electrones. Le hago a todo, valvulas, transistores, emisoras, digital.  Y cada día aprendiendo cosas nuevas.


----------



## eljes (Mar 3, 2020)

Hola, Jesus de Valladolid tambien .. desde pequeño he intentado cacharrear un poco con soldadores y demás... mi padre me dejaba aparatos viejos para mirar.. la verdad es que nunca he tenido contacto con estos temas, aunque siempre quise aprender, y en ello estoy poco a poco. ( pero soy muy novato, pero mucho ) lo último que estoy intentando averiguar es que les pasa y como reparar unos antiguos altavoces de ordenador Creative..si sno altavoces que no utilizo y que saldría mas barato comprar otros .. peeero fueron de mis primeras compras con mi sueldo y me gustaria repararlos ... asi que .. por aqui estoy para pediros consejos.


----------



## Landa128 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hola soy Daniel, me gusta mucho la electronica, soy tecnico en electricidad, gracias por admitirme en el foro.-


----------



## ggonzalezz (Mar 4, 2020)

Hola gente, me llamo Gustavo tengo 44 años y soy un gran apasionado a la electronica en general, me encanta trastear, reparar y hacer circuitos aunque luego no me sirvan para nada, jajaja
Un saludo a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Metemax (Mar 4, 2020)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Angel, me gusta la electrónica, y agradezco que me aceptaran en la comunidad.


----------



## snake9229 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hola, soy Enrique Mora soy de Cadiz, tecnico de telefonía e informatica. buscando información sobre reparación de televisores, llegué aquí y la verdad parece un foro que merece la pena estar. Saludos a todos


----------



## Thor_2 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hola a todos, me encanta la tecnología y andar reparando todo aquello hasta donde soy capaz de llegar


----------



## ratasmith (Mar 4, 2020)

Buenas tardes, soy Pepe Smith, soy aficionado a la electrónica y más la aplicada a motocicletas, vivo en Puebla, México.  y si se algo con mucho gusto lo compartiré, un abrazo fraternal a todos los integrantes de éste foro, bendiciones !


----------



## Ruso1912 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hola a toda la comunidad, paso a presentarme, me llamo Gustavo, soy de argentina, tengo 37 años y reparo distintos tipos de aparatos electrónicos dentro de mis conocimientos básicos, espero poder aportar humildemente en lo que pueda, saludos a todos...


----------



## nmparraa (Mar 4, 2020)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Nelson Parra, soy de Paraguay y llevo varios años trabajando como técnico electrónico. Espero ayudar y aprender mucho en este espacio.


----------



## Electeca (Mar 5, 2020)

Hola!

Mi nombre es Alice, soy de BS. AS. Argentina, siempre me interesó la electrónica pero nunca hice muchos trabajos muy sofisticados mas que cambiar integrados, pulsadores, sensores o motores en impresoras fiscales de NCR, vengo al foro porque estoy pasando una situación económica complicada y tengo algunos LCD con problemas y no puedo costearme la reparación y quiero ver si puedo hacerlas por mis propios medios, y aprender algo nuevo en el proceso, saludos!


----------



## sergiogutierrezacosta@gma (Mar 5, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​


Buenos días a todo el grupo mi nombre es Sergio Gutiérrez técnico en electrónica y me dedico a reparar transmisores de FM y AM transmisores de tv reparo placas electrónicas que realizan distintas funciones y siempre nesecito de alguien que me dé una mano tengo 73 años y empecé a estudiar electrónica en la escuelita Martín García en año 1963 en la isla Martín García un abrazo para todos


----------



## Arrecende (Mar 5, 2020)

Hola a todos, me llamo pepe soy electricista y me encanta la electrónica  
Me encanta este Foro


----------



## sergiogutierrezacosta@gma (Mar 5, 2020)

Hola, soy Sergio y trabajo con equipos electrónicos.


----------



## Frank Max (Mar 5, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Franklin Max, me encanta la electronica en especial los amplificadores, actualmente estudio Tec. En Ingenieria Electronica en la Universidad Don Bosco de El salvador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## pepiringo (Mar 5, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes desde la Ciudad de México, mi nombre es Jose Dominguez, soy novato en esto de la electronica, me apasiona todo lo referente a ella, quiero aprender mas de esta fascinante actividad,


----------



## Mr Cmos (Mar 5, 2020)

Hola buenas, mi nombre es Willy Ramirez, soy  técnico en electricidad industrial, amante de la electrónica y todo lo que se refiera a electricidad.


----------



## roberto rincon (Mar 6, 2020)

Hola a todos los foristas, me uno a esta distinguida comunidad para aprender y ofrecer mis aportes. Espero poder ser útil y tener la posibilidad de compartir conocimientos. Mi nombre Roberto Rincon y soy practicante novato de electrónica.


----------



## Angel Vanyo (Mar 6, 2020)

Buenas a todos, gracias por aceptarme, con vosotros un aficcionado con ganas de aprender.


----------



## sanedgar (Mar 6, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Edgar Morales, soy profesional en área de la salud pero me apasiona la electrónica, espero poder aprender de ustedes, de antemano, gracias.


----------



## alexandertrappist (Mar 6, 2020)

Mi nombre es Alexander Trappist

¡Saludos a todos!

¡Gracias por permitirme pertenecer a esta comunidad!

Soy un aficionado a la electrónica, pero tengo conocimientos solidos sobre el área.

Mi tema favorito es la telecomunicación, en especial la transmisión en FM.

Espero poder realizar aportes valiosos a la comunidad para crecer juntos en conocimientos y alcanzar más rápido los proyectos y retos emprendidos.


----------



## Josev1102 (Mar 7, 2020)

Saludos a todos, un gusto suscribirme a este foro por para aprender un poco de electrónica, gracias de antemano.


----------



## sominas (Mar 7, 2020)

Hola a todos.
Soy un jubilado de Barcelona Espanya, he tocado muchas teclas en mi vida laboral, me gusta aprender, mayormente en electromedicina, pero he reparado TVs, en la epoca de los TRC, instrumentos de medida y he sido fabricante de sistemas de control de potencia.

Espero enseñar lo que sé y aprender de los que saben.

Saludos


----------



## Pericopedro (Mar 7, 2020)

Hola soy Pedro y aficionado a la electrónica.


----------



## Javier2 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hola electrónicos, a seguir aprendiendo, descubriendo, aportando!!!!


----------



## Anrode002 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Antonio, tengo estudios de electricidad en baja tensión, los cuales solo an sido útiles para mí vivienda.
La electrónica, siempre me ha interesado, a ver que aprendo... Gracias.


----------



## condedavid (Mar 8, 2020)

Hola,me llamo Juan un saludo a toda la comunidad,espero participar en el foro ya que hay proyectos muy buenos,y a todos nos gusta la electronica un saludo a todos gracias.


----------



## Daviddrexler (Mar 8, 2020)

Hola, soy David, programafor desde hace muchos años y hace 5 años incursione en arduino. Me gusta la electrónica de maneravamateur y creo que es momento que amplíe mis experiencias con los que saben.


----------



## danielsilvagodoy (Mar 8, 2020)

Saludos, soy Daniel Silva de Venezuela, gracias por permitirme ser parte de esta comunidad, soy mecánico y se que aquí puedo encontrar ayuda, además de poder hacer alguna contribución para colaborar con éste grupo.


----------



## grjuanm3801 (Mar 8, 2020)

Buenas A todos, soy de Entre Ríos, Argentina. Tengo como hobby se podría decir realizar proyectitos de electrónica...


----------



## ChSANTIL (Mar 9, 2020)

Bom dia a todos que fazem parte desse fórum, agradeço a oportunidade de aumentar e contribuir com os nossos conhecimentos e com isso ajudar a tirar duvidas agregando valores a este seleto grupo..! Me chamo Santil e resido em Fortaleza-CE.



ChSANTIL dijo:


> *¡Buenos días a todos los que forman parte de este foro, les agradezco la oportunidad de aumentar y contribuir con nuestro conocimiento y con esta ayuda para responder preguntas que agregan valores a este selecto grupo ...! Mi nombre es Santil y vivo en Fortaleza-CE.*


----------



## divesur (Mar 9, 2020)

Hola . Soy Jesús . Me gusta hacer las cosas por mi mismo . También cosas de electrónica . Un saludo a todos y todas .


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2020)

ChSANTIL dijo:


> Bom dia a todos que fazem parte desse fórum, agradeço a oportunidade de aumentar e contribuir com os nossos conhecimentos e com isso ajudar a tirar duvidas agregando valores a este seleto grupo..! Me chamo Santil e resido em Fortaleza-CE.



*¡ Em espanhol, por favor !*

"Políticas de la comunidad" 1. Regras gerais de uso do fórum

1.3 O idioma preferido é o espanhol, por isso apreciamos o uso moderado de qualquer outro idioma.


----------



## Herijosman (Mar 9, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Heriberto Mancera, soy de Venezuela trabajo como técnico en mantenimiento y reparación de equipos dispensadores de combustibles, me apasiona la electrónica de la cual tengo cierto conocimiento que uso para reparar las tarjetas de los diferentes equipos dispensadores.


----------



## El Reparador de Aparatos. (Mar 9, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Para servirles, Antonio Márquez Perdomo, El Reparador de Aparatos, desde lo que queda de la ciudad gasífera de Anaco, Estado, Anzoategui, Venezuela.


----------



## cyberimagenes (Mar 9, 2020)

Felicito a todos aquellos que se capacitan a diario a pesar del poco tiempo que disponemos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## kronektik (Mar 10, 2020)

Buenas y saludos a toda la gente de este foro.
Soy aficionado a la electrónica, mis intereses incluyen efectos de instrumento, audio, amplificadores a válvulas y transistores tanto para instrumento como hifi, televisión, radio, etc. No me dedico a la reparación aunque he realizado alguna que otra de pequeña envergadura. 
Por otro lado, de este foro he obtenido bastante información, por lo que valga este mensaje para agradecer a toda la comunidad que se reune aquí.
Me despido comenzando esta excitante aventura junto a ustedes. 
Saludos.


----------



## Jesus Quinal (Mar 10, 2020)

Hola para todos.Gracias por aceptarme en el grupo. Soy tecnico electricista, en el mundo de hoy la electronica esta presente en cada proyecto a ejecutar y siempre hay nuevos equipos a instalar o reparar.  que generan dudas y veo que por este medio se puede compartir experiencias. Saludos desde Caracas Venezuela, atentamente Jesus Quinal


----------



## Guachi68 (Mar 10, 2020)

Saludos amigos desde Costa Rica  pura vida, será un placer compartir experiencias con ustedes tengo más de 30 años en el ramo de la electrónica.  Saludos.


----------



## LEAM_ (Mar 10, 2020)

Hola a todos!! soy nuevo espero poder compartir muchas cosas con ustedes.


----------



## JoluR (Mar 10, 2020)

Hola
Mi nombre es José Luis, creé este perfil puesto que encontré dentro de los temas de discusión un problema que tengo con un Home theater, con esto pretendo resolver mi problema

Saludos


----------



## roxu75 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hola. Hace como unos 25 años que estudie fp de electrónica aunque nunca he ejercido. Me gustaba mas la digital que la analógica.
Desde hace algún tiempo he empezado a trastear con Arduino y ahora tengo en mente hacer un circuito que ya expondré y seguro necesito vuestra ayuda. Un saludo.


----------



## PGrillo (Mar 11, 2020)

Hola, soy Jose Luis, aficionado a la electrónica en general y sonido en particular desde principios de los años setenta hasta ahora mismo.
Espero poder compartir conocimientos y experiencias.

Saludos a todos


----------



## pkatsy (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi, me llamo Pau, soy de Argentina, tengo 22, estudio Ciencias de la Computación y me interesa saber mas sobre el diseño de circuitos.


----------



## kidpic (Mar 11, 2020)

Hola, buenas tardes. Muy interesante el foro. Espero poder aportar algo desde los conocimientos que poseo y a su vez salvar algunas inquietudes o preguntas que me surgen al igual que a la mayoría de los entusiastas en la electrónica cuando nos ponemos a desarrollar algún proyecto.
Gracias.


----------



## rodolfo.valdez (Mar 11, 2020)

Gracias amigos por aceptarme. Espero poder aprender y ayudar en la medida de lo posible.. Un abrazo


----------



## Carlos de la hoz (Mar 11, 2020)

Hola a todos los del grupo.
Gracias por permitirme estar en su grupo .para aprender y desarrollar mis conocimientos atravez de gente capacitada cómo lo son ustedes
Es un honor para mí ser parte de éste equipo


----------



## manaure77 (Mar 12, 2020)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Manaure, ingeniero eléctrico y aficionado de la electrónica y con ganas de aprender y ayudar en lo que pueda a otros para aprender de éste maravilloso mundo del la electrónica y la electricidad.


----------



## Roolai (Mar 12, 2020)

Hola soy Sergio Funes, aficionado a electronica las paginas de foros me han ayudado mucho, y trato de ayudar a los demas con mis pocos conocimientos y datos que pueda tener.


----------



## Pedro LG (Mar 13, 2020)

Hola a todos,mi nombre es Pedro Luis Gutierrez,vivo en Cuba y tengo 34.No soy graduado con ningun titulo electronico,soy aficionado y siempre me ha gustado la ciencia que estudia el movimiento ordenado de los electrones.Estoy metido en esto desde los 11,realizando proyectos sencillos en campos como la automatica,audiofrecuencia,radiofrecuencia y un poco de electronica digital.


----------



## Maximiliano Inciarte (Mar 13, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Gracias por aceptarme!!


----------



## soloyo (Mar 13, 2020)

Soy German Vera, les doy las gracias por recibirme en FOROS DE ELECTRÓNICA, ya que ésto me apasiona principalmente las comunicaciones y de tanto andar por la web encontré este foro que me pareció muy interesante, no solo en lo que respecta a las comunicaciones sino en todo lo referente a la electrónica, muchas gracias, saludos a todos sus integrantes.


----------



## jorvasqu (Mar 13, 2020)

Hola!  Jorge de Chile, Región de Magallanes y Antártica. Tengo muchos intereses pero la principal es electrónica de instrumentación, sistemas de redes industriales y puentes Weathstone, también amplificadores, un gran saludos a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Omarav (Mar 14, 2020)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Omar Ramirez, aunque no tengo mucho conocimiento en electrónica me gusta experimentar y crear proyectos con material usado y reparar circuitos, claro está siempre apoyándome con personas experimentadas como ustedes, espero y me tengan paciencia para aprender mas. Ésto lo hago con el fin de sentirme útil como persona y no creer que soy alguien inútil, saludos y gracias.


----------



## Antoniosf (Mar 14, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Antonio. Tengo un taller de reparación y me gusta la electrónica desde pequeño. Espero compartir en este foro mis conocimientos como aprender de otros compañeros. Saludos a todos desde España


----------



## Amade (Mar 14, 2020)

Hola . mi nombre es Amadeo del Hoyo. Soy Técnico en Electrónica desde el año 1981,,algunos .. jaja, y ya tengo 56... .me especialicé en electromedicina hace tiempo , en la era todavia analógica, me costo  adaparme a la digital y aún más a los sistemas computarizados ....en fin sigo aprendiendo, pues sabemos que la electrónica no tiene límities como el mismo Universo... y sigo apacionado por "ella" como todos Uds. y creo que será hasta que me muera. Y todo lo que este relacionado con la salud y la electronica alli estoy yo. Y siempre estoy buscando la manera de aplicarla para el beneficio del ser humano común y brindarles equipos que le puedan mejorar su calidad de vidas y que sean seguros  , por eso  me intereso en todos los circuitos que como un ionizador negativo por ejemplo que es muy beneficioso para el sistema respiratorio, y dado al Corona Virus estos equipos pueden ser muy útiles. Razón la cual me trajo a su foro. Espero beneficiar al foro con mis conocimientos y viceversa. Reciban mis cordiales saludos.


----------



## IonNavarra (Mar 14, 2020)

Hola. Mi nombre es Ion, soy Navarro y me encanta la electrónica y arreglar todo tipo de electrodomésticos, móviles y de todo. Me gustaría ayudar y que me ayuden. Gracias


----------



## Wilmer Meneses (Mar 14, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola .. Esperando que se encuentren muy bien, Éxitos a todos en su diario vivir estoy estudiando electrónica y pss espero de su colaboración muchas gracias ....


Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


----------



## w24ha (Mar 14, 2020)

Hola a todos Mi nombre es Miguel, soy administrador de una comunidad de Xenforo en español


----------



## sweepet (Mar 14, 2020)

Buenas a todos, saludos desde Venezuela. Quiero adentrarme en el mundo de reparación de aparatos electrónicos simples, como computadores, pantallas, electrodomésticos casi en general, celulares... Quiero aprender para poder que esa sea la manera de ganarme la vida en Venezuela ya que la situación cada vez empeora y los trabajos pagan una miseria.

Vine al foro con el propósito de unirme a una comunidad, con gente experta en el tema. Ahora mismo ando tomando la capacitación sobre electrónica y luego haré la de rep. de celulares y laptops y pc. Sé que dicen solo lo básico pero comenzar por algo está bien, siempre he sido bueno para aprender cosas y me encanta el mundo de la tecnología.

Sería genial poder encontrar un tutor, ya que no pienso tampoco meterme con aparatos muy avanzados, quiero ganarme la vida haciendo reparaciones a aparatos en un país tercermundista, por lo que casi siempre serán cosas tecnológicas no muy actuales.

Saludos


----------



## hadan.k (Mar 14, 2020)

Hola soy Adam de San Pedro Argentina, estoy trabajando con toda la linea blanca a mis 64 años después de quedar sin empleo luego de un accidente laboral, me dedico a éste maravilloso oficio y  a ésta edad es un gran desafío, mi pasión siempre fue el camión y el colectivo.


----------



## santiagopaez34 (Mar 14, 2020)

Muy buenas para todos los del grupo del foro, muy contento de estar aquí, aprender e investigar con ustedes ya que me encanta y vivo con la electrónica.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2020)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*


----------



## Uchiza (Mar 14, 2020)

Hola colegas buenas  gracias por aceptarme, mi nombre es Gomez, soy técnicp electrónico y vivo en Argentina


----------



## sinopcion (Mar 15, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Antonio y soy un aficionado a la electrónica, estudie unos 2 años de electrónica y siempre que puedo armó algunos circuitos simples a veces diseño, y también soy músico, estudie unos años en el conservatorio, también estudie para analista programador entre otras cosas, en general hago muchas cosas, pero la electrónica siempre me ha acompañado desde los 14 años, actualmente tengo 43, espero podamos seguir aprendiendo de este fascinante mundo de la electrónica.


----------



## TheEndlessPath (Mar 15, 2020)

Buenas, me llamo Javier, he llegado aquí buscando respuestas de algunas dudas.


----------



## Rolin2020 (Mar 15, 2020)

Buenas tardes , un gusto en saludarlos y pues poder ingresar a este bonito grupo, amantes de la electrónica, yo trabajo independiente en mi taller y pues aca siempre deseando poder aprender mas de otros y poder compartir experiencias, muchas gracia y saludos a todos desde Honduras


----------



## FITO21 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hola a todos, Mi nombre es Adolfo soy de Perú, me encanta la electrónica, contento de participar en la red.
saludos.


----------



## Carlosicm78 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Carlos Iván Cardona, de Honduras, me gusta la electrónica entre otras cosas, creo que el conocimiento nos ayuda a ayudarnos a mejorar a compartir, a transmitir eso que es de todos y que tenemos la dicha que sea nuestro... aunque sea por un tiempo y que no dejamos que se pierda con nosotros... compartir es dejar una huella, como cada uno de ustedes lo hace... gracias por permitirme ser parte de esta comunidad.


----------



## Meliades (Mar 17, 2020)

Hola , mi nombre es Miguel, soy cubano . Un gusto estar en esta comunidad, espero mejorar mis conocimientos y poder aportar en mis posibilidades también. Gracias


----------



## Edgarelectro (Mar 17, 2020)

Hola felizidad a todos mi nombre es Edgar estoy en Venezuela y soy un empeñado en aprender cada día más de electrónica pues me gusta mucho y pretendo avanzar para dedicarme a ese maravillos oficio de reparación electronica


----------



## josesito92 (Mar 17, 2020)

Hola buenos dias comunidad y colegas mi nombre es jose garibay soy ingeniero en comunicaciones y electronica especializado en el area de control y automatizacion.

Mi historia con la electronica empezo desde chico me interesaba conocer como funcionaban las cosas: juguetes videojuegos, camaras fotograficas
en la secundaria conoci de manera mas formal la electricidad donde realizabamos junto con compañeros y amigos practicas de circuitos series y paralelo mixto asi como el uso de cautin y multimetro.

Llegue al foro ya que me he estado iniciando en el increible mundo de los microcontroladores, y busco compartir mi conocimiento y experiencia a otros colegas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Edgardo Matias Bengler (Mar 17, 2020)

Hola, buenas tardes mi nombre es E. Matias Bengler, tengo 45 años .Soy propietario de una estación de frecuencia modulada hace 20 años ... la instalé yo mismo con conocimientos básicos, me desempeño como director tecnico y de programación, siento una alegria inmensa de poder contactarme con ustedes que al igual que yo aman la electronica y la radiodifusión.


----------



## JSoler (Mar 17, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy un aficionado a la electrónica desde hace mucho tiempo, ya que por mi trabajo de informático industrial siempre termino chocando con la electrónica(jajaja sarna con gusto no pica). Ahora estoy montando mi taller de electrónica para mejorar mis conocimientos de electrónica y reparar algún que otro aparato. Me gusta todo lo que suene a pic, arduino, etc... 

Un saludo a todos,


----------



## CARLOSRICKE (Mar 17, 2020)

Hola soy Carlos Ricke de Bahía Blanca Argentina, Tengo 60 años y desde los 13 años estudio electrónica ( nunca se deja de estudiar esta especialidad que ha cambiado el mundo) Me dedico a la Automatización Industrial y como hogareño o hobye soy un apasionado de la electrónica aplicada al Audio e Instrumentos  Saludos y a disposición para lo que pueda ayudar y/o colaborar


----------



## ratanecio (Mar 17, 2020)

Hola, estoy estudiando ingeniería en electrónica y me gustaría poder aprender más sobre los circuitos los funcionamientos y también poder aportar para que los utilicen.


----------



## Daniloj (Mar 18, 2020)

Mi nombre es Daniel gracias por contar con ustedes desde Colombia


----------



## Wcosta370 (Mar 18, 2020)

Hola a todos!!
Soy Walter Costa, tengo 30 años, soy de San Vicente, Buenos Aires.
Soy aficionado de la electrónica.
Lamentablemente no tuve la suerte de ser profesional de la electrónica, así que recurro a fotos para aprender
Gracias y saludos para todos!


----------



## Betun (Mar 18, 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos.
Saludos desde España. Mi nombre es Miguel. Me uno a vuestro foro con el fin de poder compartir y aprender sobre este apasionante mundo.
De joven nunca pude estudiar electronica, pero siempre he intentado leer y cacharrear con todo lo cae en mis manos sobre el tema. Por suerte, para los que tenemos lagunas, en la red muchísima información.
Un saludo y cuidaros mucho. Miguel.


----------



## dutaty (Mar 18, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Luis Dutary y me encanta la electrónica aunque ahora es que estoy reparando tv porque toda la vida he trabajado como técnico en copiadoras e impresoras, les agradezco mucho el permitirme ser parte de su comunidad, vivo en la ciudad de Panamá y estoy a su disposición.


----------



## Halconmilenario (Mar 18, 2020)

Mi nombre es Gabriel Olea soy de Tucumán... Argentina...  tengo 31 años y me apasiona la electronica desde siempre... en especial todo lo relacionado con audio ...  siempre estoy buscando en los desguaces  componentes ....ya hice mi primer proyecto con un tda 2004... voy por el segundo con un stk 4132ll... el foro me pareció muy interesante y espero enriquecer mis conocimientos cada día...
Saludos a todos!!


----------



## gloria_fer (Mar 18, 2020)

Hola, soy Gloria, de Mendoza, estoy empezando con el tema de electronica y arduino, tengo 29, y me gusto mucho el foro. Un saludo para todos, y espero seguir aprendiendo de todos ustedes. xxx


----------



## AudioProfe (Mar 19, 2020)

Hola amigos
Hace mucho tiempo trabajo en Audio profesionalmente y me encantó el foro de discusión
Es un placer sumarme a este grupo


----------



## eliasaguilar (Mar 19, 2020)

Gracias, el mejor sitio de electrónica.


----------



## Odanmar (Mar 20, 2020)

Hola gente. Soy nuevo en la Comunidad y estoy empezando en la electrónica. Así que serán muchas las dudas que les deje acá.
Tengo un componente de un circuito que estoy estudiando que tiene el siguiente código HD 225  POWER 250 V, pero no se ve en la placa que tipo de componente es. pertenece al circuito de una lámpara de emergencia. Saludos. y Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Elquesea (Mar 20, 2020)

Hola, soy Manuel de Madrid, España, estoy ya jubilado y para pasar el tiempo entretenido por tener que estar en casa por el asunto del coronavirus aprovechando que tengo un pórtatil que tiene mal la placa madre me he puesto a aprender sobre ello para tratar de solucionarlo.  Buscando información dí con este foro que creo que me será de mucha utilidad. Gracias a todos los que ayudáis.


----------



## Patako2020 (Mar 20, 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos, mi nombre es Alberto Aguado y soy apasionado de Arduino y todo esto me llevó a interesarme mucho por el tema de la electronica.


----------



## Ariel100175 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hola me llamo Ariel Romero, tengo 45 años, soy tecnico electromecanico y curse la carrera de ingenieria electronica en la utn avellaneda hasta 3er. año , y 4to. año como oyente, desde los 10 años hasta los 17 tuve oportunidad de aprender electronica y aplicar lo aprendido gracias a que mis padres y abuelos tenian esa vision de que uno debe hacer lo que le gusta y si le pagan por hacerlo y puede vivir de ello es doblemente satisfactorio, hace 6 años y medio me dedico a mantenimiento mecanico-electrico-electronico indutrial en una planta de extrusion de aluminio, antes y desde los 17 años trabaje en mi taller de servicio tecnico de electronica por 20 años hasta los 38 años, hice cursos  de plc, microcontroladores pic nivel basico y medio, y en la actualidad hago algunos desarrollos a pedido, estoy interesado en profundizar en el tema y desarrollar nuevas herramientas a medida de cada aplicacion a nivel industrial.


----------



## ZeteroPete (Mar 20, 2020)

Hola saludos, soy de Perú y solo aficionado, y estoy contento estar en este genial foro. Gracias a todos.


----------



## wsajo (Mar 20, 2020)

Hola Comunidad...
Saludos desde Colombia, que todos este muy bien, lejos del CoronaVirus.. Aqui con ganas de ampliar conocimientos...
Amande a la naturaleza, Electronico por naturaleza..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Homero Murillo Rdz. (Mar 20, 2020)

Hola muy buenas noches, mi nombre es Homero Murillo Rdz. Soy de Linares Nuevo León México me registré en este foro porque busco 
diagrama de un inversor de 12V a 120V a 1000W y me pide me registre en el foro y aquí estoy.
 Saludos a todos los del foro


----------



## Tes127 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hola. Soy Manuel, me gusta la electrónica y me gustaria aprender a diseñar mis propios circuítos. Espero aprender mucho con vosotros. Un saludo.


----------



## Pelacana (Mar 21, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Jesus Cruz, no me dedico a esto pero soy apasionado de esto, trato de arreglar todo aquello que esta a mi alcance, pero aun soy muy profano en la materia y querria aprender


----------



## veguillas73 (Mar 21, 2020)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Enrique, tengo 46 años y estudié electricidad y electrónica; vivo en Segovia. Por circunstancias de la vida, la electrónica prácticamente no la he usado nunca - la parte didáctica se entiende- pero como siempre me gustó y soy un culo inquieto, pues pretendo aprender otra vez a manejarme en la electrónica, empezando por lo básico. 
Tengo algunos conocimientos de arduino, electricidad, CNC y cosas de esas, así que si puedo echar una mano..., pues aquí estoy.
Un saludo


----------



## gjmosquera (Mar 21, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Gonzalo Mosquera estudiante de ingeniería de sistemas. Estoy aprendiendo electrónica, gracias por compartir sus conocimientos.


----------



## josegoli (Mar 21, 2020)

Hola..gracias.estoy aprendiendo esto de la mecánica de motos y espero aprender mucho


----------



## jorgess1967 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Jorge y me gustaría aprender lo basico sobre electronica para hacer algunas modificaciones en las luces led en el cuarto de mi menor hija.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Ruben_00 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hola. Soy nuevo por aqui, gracias por su apoyo


----------



## Enricx (Mar 22, 2020)

Hola, soy Enricx de Girona, España. Tengo 62 años y aunque me he dedicado a otros sectores, siempre he ido formándome de forma autodidacta en electrónica, cosa que me permite hacer pequeñas reparaciones. 
Espero aprender mucho con vuestra ayuda. 
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## piripi76 (Mar 22, 2020)

Hola buenos días
Soy José
Me encanta la electrónica y aunque no he estudiado nada soy un poco manitas y me gusta hacer cosillas.


----------



## Pablo R (Mar 22, 2020)

Hola, mi nmbre es Pablo Rauch, tengo 46 años y mi primer oficio fue la Electronica, estudie en ORT Uruguay, Montevideo, lo que estudie era un curso de tres años o mejor dicho 6 semestres y lo completé sin problemas y con bastante estudio.  El curso se llamaba Tecnico superior en electronica.
luego trabaje por mi cuenta reparando equipos electronicos domesticos como TV color (con tubo crt obvio no existian los LCD, plasmas ni LED)  tambien repare videocasseteras y equipos de audio. luego me dedique a reparar tambien Lavadoras automaticas ya que me lo demandaban los clientes y asi fue que me dio por estudiar un poco de refrigeracion como para completar el combo reparando otro de los principales electrodomesticos en el hogar, la heladera o refrigerador como le llaman en otros paises.  
Por un tema de economia y de afinidad me entusiasme mucho con la refrigeracion al punto que segui estudiando y experimentando y llegue a dedicarme hoy en dia a la Refrigeracion Comercial e industrial.   esto me alejo por años de la electronica y la verdad perdi bastante el hilo pero siempre me apasionó.    hace unos cuantos meses empece a revivir esta pasion y eso me trajo hasta aqui asi que les doy mi saludo y espero poder formar parte de esta comunidad si me lo permiten.
desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Diegojavier40 (Mar 22, 2020)

Pablo R dijo:


> Hola, mi nmbre es Pablo Rauch, tengo 46 años y mi primer oficio fue la Electronica, estudie en ORT Uruguay, Montevideo, lo que estudie era un curso de tres años o mejor dicho 6 semestres y lo completé sin problemas y con bastante estudio.  El curso se llamaba Tecnico superior en electronica.
> luego trabaje por mi cuenta reparando equipos electronicos domesticos como TV color (con tubo crt obvio no existian los LCD, plasmas ni LED)  tambien repare videocasseteras y equipos de audio. luego me dedique a reparar tambien Lavadoras automaticas ya que me lo demandaban los clientes y asi fue que me dio por estudiar un poco de refrigeracion como para completar el combo reparando otro de los principales electrodomesticos en el hogar, la heladera o refrigerador como le llaman en otros paises.
> Por un tema de economia y de afinidad me entusiasme mucho con la refrigeracion al punto que segui estudiando y experimentando y llegue a dedicarme hoy en dia a la Refrigeracion Comercial e industrial.   esto me alejo por años de la electronica y la verdad perdi bastante el hilo pero siempre me apasionó.    hace unos cuantos meses empece a revivir esta pasion y eso me trajo hasta aqui asi que les doy mi saludo y espero poder formar parte de esta comunidad si me lo permiten.
> desde ya muchas gracias.


Está bueno poder intercambiar conocimientos Está bueno seguir aprendiendo Está bueno conocer gente y que pueda ayudarte a resolver problemas técnicos A mí también me encanta la reparación nunca le di la oportunidad siempre haciendo laburos que nada que ver con este mundo Espero poder ahora dedicame la reparación con la ayuda de todos


----------



## fanti (Mar 22, 2020)

Hola me llamo Marcelo, soy de Mar del Plata cuento ya con 50 años en el lomo; soy perito auxiliar en telecomunicaciones y como dice el dicho" solo se que no se nada" sigo aprendiendo día a día. Gracias


----------



## raulcastilla (Mar 22, 2020)

Buenas gracias por aceptarme en éste foro desde Barranquilla Colombia


----------



## Mr Bond (Mar 23, 2020)

Hola a todos. 

Mi nombre es Carlos, desde España. Tengo 37 años, muy poquita experiencia con electricidad y casi nula con electrónica. Mi rama es la fontanería, pero me gusta estar al día, y ser capaz de entender y manejar la electrónica de las placas de las claderas, la aerotermia, aire acondicionado...

Lo que más me gusta es la localización de averías y reparación, además del reciclaje de componentes para nuevos proyectos.

De siempre me ha gustado la electrónica, y ahora que todo el conocimiento está al alcance de la mano en internet, espero poder aprovecharlo sin perderme entre tanta información.

Un placer estar en el foro, y gracias por recibirme.


----------



## shiron (Mar 23, 2020)

Hola soy José .
Espero ayudar en lo que pueda
Un saludo


----------



## DEYCOR (Mar 23, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Deycor, soy colombiano y me fascina la electrónica, cada día quiero aprender mas sobre ella, y hoy le doy mil gracias por aceptarme en


----------



## chemicalpollo (Mar 23, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Nacho, escribo desde España.
Aqui estamos encerrados en casa por el coronavirus y voy a aprovechar el tiempo para intentar reparar algunos aparatos antiguos de audio, equipos que fallaron y por falta de tiempo no pude intentarlo, otros los compre en algún mercadillo ya con el fallo...

Me encanta la musica y en mi juventud estudie algo de electronica (pero era mal estudiante ) y quería intentar recuperar alguno de estos antiguos equipos con vuestra ayuda y a su vez aprender.

Un saludo


----------



## juan velasco (Mar 23, 2020)

Saludos a todos. Me gusta hacer mis propias reparaciones. Tengo formación inicial en electrónica y necesito ayuda en algunos temas, compartire lo que conozca de acuerdo al tema...Soy de Ecuador.


----------



## agus261 (Mar 23, 2020)

Mi nombre es Gustavo Casanova, Argentino de Buenos Aires, empecé a estudiar electrónica de grande, tengo 52, estoy en la utn haciendo ingeniería electrónica como 2da carrera, mis conocimiento son básicos y espero aprender, un saludo a todos y gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Alexcochon1323 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hola muchas gracias por permitirme estar aquí pues soy un apasionado al la electrónica que recién se dio cuenta de las maravillas que se pueden lograr con la misma


----------



## Pieroloco (Mar 23, 2020)

Hola amigos,soy técnico electronico y le gustaría compartir información importante para todos ,gracias


----------



## Javier1964 (Mar 24, 2020)

Gracias por admitirme.

Ya estuve siguiendo el foro hace tiempo y siempre me ha parecido de lo mejor que conozco.
Me he dedicado profesionalmente a las telecomunicaciones, y ahora me gustaría poder dedicar tiempo a experimentar y aprender de este mundo de la electrónica.
Seguro que podré contar con el foro para los innumerables atranques. y espero, algún día, poder corresponder.

¡Nos vemos!


----------



## Narissette (Mar 24, 2020)

Hola buenos días, soy Laureano, estudie 3 años de ingeniería electronica y abandoné la carrera, pero sigo intentando aprender porque es algo realmente apasionante, gracias por admitirme


----------



## LabCsNs (Mar 24, 2020)

Hola soy Víctor, decidí  registrarme en este foro porque  veo que tiene miembros  muy idóneos y en mi caso  tengo muy pocos conocimientos de electrónica. Gracias


----------



## visene (Mar 24, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo por aquí. Estoy encantado de estar aquí y compartir con vosotros. Gracias


----------



## Electromagia (Mar 24, 2020)

Buen dia ! gracias por hacerme un hueco en este lugar, tengo demasiados años , soy aficionado a la radio y electronica, Radio amateur en Argentina Lu2AST , pero no soy mas sabio que otros, sigo curioseaando y buscando soluciones a problemas .....un abrazo de Buenos Aires - Jose Maria Fernandez ....suerte !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## mac66 (Mar 24, 2020)

Buenas tardes, soy Mariano A, y me he registrado porque me encanta aprender cosillas de electrónica y poder arreglar cacharros. Se ve gente de mucha categoría y explicando muy bien las cosas.


----------



## jesus4350 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Jesus vargas tengo 37 años. me gusta el mundo de la electricidad, ahora quiero aprender electrónica. llego este foro con la ilucion de aprender y aportar mi poco conocimiento que tengo gracias a todos


----------



## Em2anuel (Mar 24, 2020)

Hola a todos; soy un aficionado en la electrónica la verdad no he podido estudiarla profesionalmente; pero me encanta y trato de aprender empíricamente


----------



## manuoliva (Mar 24, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Manu, soy de Oliva (Valencia), agradecer a todos los que ayudan y aportan por aquí.


----------



## MNPadilla (Mar 24, 2020)

Hola a todos soy Moises Noel Padilla Loayza tengo 18 años y soy una apasionante de la electrónica y sus creaciones actualmente estoy estudiando, voy por el 3er semestre de Ing. Eléctrica y me encanta la electrónica porque cada creación, inovacion, conexión es un nuevo reto y la verdad soy una persona muy competitiva espero recibir ayuda en este camino que estoy emprendiendo


----------



## Ronald1981 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hola mucho gusto mi nombre es Ronald Horacio, y soy aficionado a la electrónica, espero poder aprender algo sobre el tema y espero poder ayudarlos , saludos .


----------



## Jordi.escude (Mar 25, 2020)

Hola!

Soy Jordi, ingeniero eléctrico y de vez en cuando me gusta hacer mis pinitos con la electrónica.

Salut!


----------



## antoniom (Mar 25, 2020)

Buenas tardes, soy un aficionado mayorcito, mi primer ampli de valvulas lo hice con 14 años, fue un exito y un vicio. He publicado el primer ecualizador en una revista española con los calculos para los filtros, he montado infinidad de equipos, ya contarealgunas aventuras y anecdotas, ya estoy jubilado.


----------



## Arnoldo Bermudez (Mar 25, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Arnoldo tengo 25 años y soy fanatico de la electronica, me interesa bastante sobre las tendencias en cuanto a bocinas, audifonos con blueetoth ya que siento que son inpresendibles a la hora de realizar un buen workout para la comodidad. Actualmente me encuentro leyendo en el foro para poder pasar la cuarentena entrenenido jajaja.


----------



## Churrinche (Mar 25, 2020)

Gracias por aceptarme en este hermoso grupo, soy técnico electrónico y de electrodomesticos, en electrónica, además de lo diario me gusta recuperar radios antiguas y dejarlas lo mas original posible


----------



## Charly De Clay (Mar 25, 2020)

Muy buenas noches a todos y todas.
Mi nombre es Juan Carlos Arrosio, tengo 66 años (jubilado hace ya un año) y, ante todo, por la situación que se está viviendo en el mundo con esta pandemia que nos tiene mal, espero que todos estén bien.
En 1970 comencé atrabajar como instalador de autoradio en un negocio que estaba en la calle Alsina al 2000 en CABA. Dejé un tiempo ese trabajo, y luego volví   a hacer el mismo trabajo pero en la zona de la Avenida Warnes. Por supuesto que trabajando en esto, alguna reparación simple hice (cambiar algún CI de salida de audio, reparar algún corto  producido por una mala conexión etc.)
Hoy, en cuarentena, y cumpliéndola a rajatabla, a mi TV se le ocurrió dejar de funcionar y me acordé de este foro, al que visito y leo periódicamente (Sobretodo me río bastante con el Arenero). Bueno, más o menos, eso es lo que me trae por aquí, pero ya que ingresé, espero poder ayudar a otros dentro de mis posibilidades.
Donde corresponda, haré algunas preguntas y espero puedan ayudarme.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## gabbriel (Mar 25, 2020)

hola gente!! no se mucho de electronica y mi idea es ir leyendo,,preguntar y aprender de ustedes,gracias por aceptarme en su grupo!


----------



## Carpeto78 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hola soy Fran de 42 años hace tiempo en*CONTR*e a este foro y deje de entrar por cuestiones de trabajo y ahora ando otra vez metido en el mundo de la electrónica y me alegra saber que todavía sigue existiendo esta página un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## tk4791 (Mar 26, 2020)

Jorge Macias, 46 años mexicano, no soy experto ni se demas pero soy entusiasta y me encanta experimentar asi como hacer mis propias cosas aveces aprovechando la ayuda de los que si saben


----------



## dragono (Mar 26, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Diego (Dragono para los amigos) vivo en Colombia, siempre me ha interesado la electrónica pero nunca he tenido mucho tiempo para estudiarla y/o practicarla, hace poco empece en un curso para principiantes y me ha encantado, entonces en Internet buscando información al respecto me encontré con este foro, espero me puedan ayudar con algunas dudas que pueda tener durante mi curso.
Saludos!


----------



## Idccambre (Mar 26, 2020)

Hola un saludo a todos, me llamo Ivan, soy un chico de la Coruña con ganas de aprender algo de electronica, un saludo a todos.


----------



## Fendermen (Mar 26, 2020)

Buenas tardes, soy musico de Escobar y buscando una solucion para mi placa de sonido que no funciona me encontre con este foro y decidi registrarme, les dejo un saludo y ojala puedan ayudarme.


----------



## jorsan181 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Jorge, soy de Argentina, soy técnico en electr´`onica, me sume al foro por los esquemas electrónicos.


----------



## aitorpo22 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hola buenos dias!! soy tecnico en telecomunicaciones y aunque ando mas justo en electrónica aquí estoy para aprender lo máximo posible y poder aportar lo que pueda!

muchas gracias


----------



## guspe (Mar 27, 2020)

Buenas compañeros. Soy Antonio, guspe, encantado de entrar en el foro y conoceros.
Soy de Murcia y me encanta destripar e intentar reparar aparatos y conocer más sobre el mundo de la electrónica. Espero que aquí me pueda instruir¡
Saludos¡


----------



## grumete (Mar 27, 2020)

Hola a todos desde la confinación del coronavirus. He encontrado esta web y es seguro que aprenderé mucho.
Soy ingeniero español, de Madrid y amante de la náutica que es mi hobie por el Mediterraneo y allende los mares.
Si alguien sabe o conoce o esta interesado en las comunicaciones náuticas, redes NMEA, radar, ..... puede que podamos hacer cosas juntos.
Un saludo a todos.
Grumetenavegando.


----------



## Manxel (Mar 27, 2020)

Hola me llamo Manuel y me estoy iniciando en electronica y aun estoy muy verde, mi pasión son los amplificadores y todo que tega que ver con equipos musicales.Espero aprender mucho de todos los foreros.
Un saludo!


----------



## Emurdock (Mar 27, 2020)

Hola, Mi nombre es Eduardo, llevo un monton de años desconectado de la electrónica, casi desde q acabe la FPII, y tantas cosas que se me ocurren y no sé hacerlas....antes de que se queden en el tintero intentaré buscar ayuda x aqui para poder hacerlas. Espero ayudar en lo poco que recuerdo de cuando estudié. Saludos


----------



## JJCampo (Mar 27, 2020)

Buenos días, mi nombre es José Campo, soy ingeniero industrial, y me gusta mucho crear cosas, he realizado varios proyectos personales que involucran la electrónica, electricidad, mecánica entre otro campos, me gustaría compartir con ustedes y aprender de sus conocimientos y experiencias.


----------



## waltersilveira (Mar 27, 2020)

Soy aficionado a la electronica, conozco de hardware libre y de software libre y profesional de la informatica,


----------



## jorda63 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hola soy Jorge de Buenos Aires Argentina, soy técnico electricista y como me apasiona la electrónica estoy capacitandome para en un futuro recibirme como reparador de TV, de vez en cuando reparo algunos aparatos y siempre encuentro ayuda por éstos foros , gracias a todos por compartir conocimientos y experiencias . Un saludo


----------



## Rodi42 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gracias amigos por la acogida en el foro, me llamo Rodi Duarte y soy un electrónico aficionado, me encantaría aprender y colaborar en lo que pueda con ustedes....


----------



## Edukrlos (Mar 27, 2020)

Hola. Alguien me podría explicar el tema de la presentación. Y cómo utilizar el foro?   No sé cómo hacer.  Gracias


----------



## beniza2020 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hola, soy Benjamin Izaguirre del norte de mexico aficionado a la electronica, espero aportar mis experiencias como tambien apoyarme en ustedes para realizar proyectos. Saludos.


----------



## bruneto1983 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gracias por aceptarme y dejarme formar parte de ésta hermosa comunidad. Soy Carlos Venega, 36 años, electricista de profesión. La electrónica me ha gustado siempre, es algo queme gustaría dominar para realizar mis proyectos. Estoy ahora mismo armando un ampli de 1000w, seguramente os pediré algún que otro consejo o ayuda. Gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## Jhonnyap (Mar 28, 2020)

Hola, me llamo jJhonny y escribo desde Asturias!!!! En estos tiempos tan difíciles sólo puedo desear a todos mucha fuerza y ánimo!!! Un saludo a todos


----------



## Jcarlosrepara (Mar 28, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Carlos, soy Ing. Sistemas, y técnico en microelectrónica desde mas de 17 años, un saludo y estos aquí para ayudar y aprender.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## rafasolde (Mar 28, 2020)

Hola. Soy Ernesto Rafael Soldevila,tengo 67 años,estudié Ing.Electricista Electrónica en la Universidad Nacional de Córdoba,trabajé en instrumental aeronáutico en Sistemas de Control de Vuelo en la actual Fadea durante 18 años y luego en mantenimiento,instalación y actualización de equipos de impresión laser durante 25 años. Siempre me fascinaron la física,la matemática y sus aplicaciones en la electrónica. Espero poder ser útil y poder incorporar más conocimientos a los míos propios por medio de éste generoso foro.
 Saludos.


----------



## BullRock (Mar 28, 2020)

Buenas Tardes.

Me llamo Jesus Lozano soy Estudiante De Mantenimiento Electronico, Actualmente Curso F.P  Grado Superior, si soy NUEVO me estoy incorporando al mundo de la Electronica, soy novato en todo ello. Soy De Extremadura, España, y he venido a este foro. Ha aprender, ayudar no creo que pueda mucho porque soy un Simple Estudiante por ahora. Y necesito adquirir conocimientos mas que otra cosa, pero bueno hare lo que pueda para ambas. Tengo 24 años Y un Grado Medio de Telecomunicaciones y ahora estoy haciendo mi primer superior. Me gustaria recibir ayuda y si puedo colbaorar pues lo intentare. Gracias y Saludos A Todos

Novato A La Vista!


----------



## Johnhey_70 (Mar 28, 2020)

Hola a todos, bueno soy electrónico y tengo muchos deseos de participar y poder colaborar en temas que estén a mi alcance.Igual cunado necesite poder contar con el apoyo del grupo del foro. Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## SimplementeSam (Mar 28, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Samuel. A ratos me da el ataque de inventor aficionado. Me gusta la electrónica y el diseño.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2020)

SimplementeSam dijo:


> Hola, mi nombre es Samuel. A ratos me da el ataque de inventor aficionado. Me gusta la electrónica y el diseño.


Aquí en el Foro hay unos cientos de hermanos (inventores) tuyos 

¡ Bienvenido a la comunidad !


----------



## fidel123 (Mar 28, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes soy Fidel, un aficionado y apasionado a la electrónica, les mando un gran saludo desde Chiapas México. Gracias por estar en este grupo. Saludos.


----------



## RodrigoLopez (Mar 28, 2020)

Hola a todos

Mi nombre es Rodrigo. Soy técnico en electrónica e ingeniero electromecánico. Resolver situaciones o simplificar problemas es mi pasatiempo (en lo que a mis áreas de conocimiento refiere). Estoy agradecido de poder participar de esta gran comunidad y aprender de la vasta experiencia que aquí en el foro tienen. Desde ya pueden contar que desde aquí habré de aportar en lo que a mi alcance esté. 

Saludo a todos.


----------



## Selusurri (Mar 28, 2020)

Hola a todos, me he registrado en este foro porque me gustaría aprender electrónica y no se por donde empezar, que libros leer, que videos ver... espero que me podáis ayudar por lo que muchas gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## mfm2k2 (Mar 28, 2020)

Hola a todos, un gran saludo (no soy de hablar mucho)


----------



## joanot (Mar 28, 2020)

Hola,
Soy Joan, apasionado en la electrónica y disfrutando del trabajo por muchos años.
Un placer estar por aquí.
Soy español de España claro!!!!!!!

Saludos.


----------



## ENKI62 (Mar 29, 2020)

Buen día a todos soy aficionado a la electrónica y me intereso el tema del ionizador, espero aprender mas en el foro.
Gracias


----------



## Apsu2020 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hola amigos! Vengo a aprender y también a compartir, soy un entusiasta de la electrónica aunque jamás he hecho un circuito.Pero es espero lo haga pronto!


----------



## manolo210484 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hola Buen día ☺

Saludos a todos los usuarios de este foro de antemano muchas gracias por aceptarme


----------



## HedRecords (Mar 29, 2020)

Saludos. Mi nombre es Edwin Granado y soy técnico de grabación e ingeniero civil. Me gusta la electrónica aunque solo soy un aficionado , siempre me gusta reparar yo mismo mis equipos y recurro a foros a fin de dicipar dudas y hacer las cosas bien, aunque si las reparaciones son muy complejas pues siempre llevo mis equipos a los profesionales en esta área.


----------



## Bernardo B.S. (Mar 29, 2020)

Mi nombre Bernardo B. soy de Argentina tengo 62 años y les doy las gracias por aceptarme en el foro.
Siempre me gusto la electronica, hice un curso basico en aquellos años por correspondencia  ya que vivi y creci en un pueblo alejado de todo y de muy joven tuve que trabajar, pero leo mucho se interpretar circuitos quizas eso no basta pero siempre estoy listo para aprender aun de grande.


----------



## dimoni (Mar 29, 2020)

Hola.


----------



## JESUJCG (Mar 29, 2020)

Hola a todos , Soy nuevo y me gusta la programación,  entre en el foro por saber alguna cosilla de los zelios para poder resolverla y he visto que hay temas interesantes


----------



## BATURDEROS (Mar 30, 2020)

Hola, soy Jose, tengo 54 años y soy Ingeniero en Electronica, me parecio muy bueno este foro para compartir conocimienos principalmente de programas en lenguaje C de distintos proyectos, generalmente con PICs, que es lo que uso actualmente.

Saludos a todos desde Argentina!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Carlos Alvarez (Mar 30, 2020)

Buenas tardes (ya noches) desde una ciudad llamada Castellón, muy cerca de Valencia (España).

Mi nombre es Carlos, tengo 50 años y, aunque ya cuento con una cierta edad, he decidido empezar a hacer algún que otro "pinito" en electrónica. He de confesar que este paso lo he dado para matar un "gusanillo" que arrastro creo desde la niñez y que además comparte mi hijo de 7 años,
Dicho y hecho....Tras empezar a visionar tutoriales en Internet, he ido adquiriendo las herramientas básicas necesarias. También he retomado la lectura de algunos libritos que compre hace ya tiempo., en concreto Electrónica Viva (1984) y Biblioteca de diseño electrónico (1986).
Como verán, lo único que puedo aportar al foro es la ilusión por aprender y compartir una afición realmente estimulante.

Saludos cordiales,

Carlos


----------



## caronte (Mar 30, 2020)

Hola desde Colombia Bogotá

Mi nombre es javier, me gusta mucho la electronica por esto estoy en este foro.


----------



## josgremer (Mar 30, 2020)

Soy de Venezuela. Mis saludos a todos los que estan en el foro he tenido muchas oportunidades de seguir el foro sobre la modificacion de las fuentes at y atx esto me a llamado mucha la tension; No ahorita sino de hace tiempo soy novato en la electronica pero poseo conocimiento basicos la precaución primero que todo desde hace tiempo he estado recolectando estas fuentes para poder comenzar a modificarla para obtener en mi primer intento mayor amperaje en el -12.

 En mis primeras pruebas coloque los diodos fr305 en la salida de los 12 y mi sorpresa que voltaje que obtengo es de -37,6 v coloque una lampara de 12v por 50w la cual enciende a capacidad media sin apagarse la fuente.
 he seguido leiendo y no soy el primero que esto,

Un saludo a todos; Yo soy de Venezuela, he estado leyendo éste foro desde hacer rato y me ha llamado la atención el foro por muchos temas tratado en el mismo, espero de su ayuda.......


----------



## Driver21 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hola me gusta muchimo la electronica y muchas gracias por poder estar en este foro.
Buenas! Me gusta la electronica y espero hacer buenos amigos en este foro.

Un saludo.


----------



## aze1959 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi


----------



## carubibla (Mar 31, 2020)

Hola a todos


----------



## master_goya (Mar 31, 2020)

Hola a todos soy Gova tengo 40 años llevo mas de 25 años de experiencia en electronica en general deseo seguir aprendiendo y enseñando lo poco que se saludos


----------



## Edwinrafael (Mar 31, 2020)

Hola chicos, dios los bendiga, mi nombre es Edwin soy de Colombia y me gusta mucho la electrónica desde que tengo conocimiento ☺ principalmente en sonido. Espero ayudarles y compartir mis conocimientos. Saludos a todos !


----------



## javi71 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hola, soy técnico en tv, refrigeración, lavadoras, electricista, ávido de conocimiento sobre electrónica, muchas gracias.


----------



## Patxi01 (Abr 1, 2020)

Mi nombre es Patxi Gómez tengo 32 años y me gusta la especialidad de electronica, soy de España y me encanta la electronica por esto estoy en este foro. Sobretodo para aprender más y mejor.


----------



## wallyarista (Abr 1, 2020)

Hola, soy Walter Arista, técnico en electrónica y estudiante de Ing. eléctrica, soy de Argentina y busco participar de éste foro para evacuar dudas.
Saludos.


----------



## eugeni1969 (Abr 1, 2020)

Buenas. Yo tambien soy de Castellón. 50 años. Aficionado de toda la vida a este mundillo. Arrancando por enesima vez con los ucontroladores. Espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda


----------



## ElectronicaElPilar (Abr 1, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Nicolás. Vivo en Pilar de la Horadada, un pueblo de Alicante. Soy técnico en equipos electrónicos de consumo, aunque reparo casi todo lo que me echen. Espero poder ayudar en todo lo que pueda. Saludos y ánimo a todos por la situación que estamos atravesando.


----------



## olivier (Abr 1, 2020)

Gracias por permitirme formar parte de esta gran familia tengo muchos deseos de aprender apenas me inicio en esto de la electrónica gracias


----------



## Pipo_63 (Abr 1, 2020)

Hola Andrés y Comunidad toda!! Mi nombre es Hugo Carrizo, casi 57 años, de Anisacate, Córdoba, Argentina. Soy Programador pero en los hechos soy Técnico reparando computadoras. No tengo conocimientos de electrónica pero el hecho es que siempre me guío por los que ya saben y en la mayor parte de las veces logro dar las soluciones. Agradezco muchísimo el aporte de quienes integran está comunidad, seguramente de a poco iré entendiendo más y aprendiendo con y de ustedes. Soy Bachiller Docente (nada que ver) pero de grande elegí la carrera de sistemas. Nada que agregar y muy agradecido de poder compartir con ustedes. Creo que todos vamos a coincidir que las comunidades de la electrónica suelen ser de las mas generosas de Internet!! Abrazo para todos!!!


----------



## rashur (Abr 1, 2020)

Hola! mi nombre es Ricardo, soy del norte de Argentina. soy ingeniero electrónico. tengo 60 años asi que ahora la electrónica se convirtió en mi hobby. Hago algunos desarrollos para gente conocida.
abrazos


----------



## marcanolarez10 (Abr 1, 2020)

Hola, Buenas noches, supongo que al igual que todos, también soy aficionado a la electrónica, me gusta hacer cosas nuevas y verlas funcionar, soy programador en sistemas y quiero avanzar en la electrónica, sobretodo en la parte de los Pic's, espero poder aportar y obtener la ayuda requerida en este espacio.
Saludos


----------



## Alex_Sade (Abr 2, 2020)

Saludos desde Alicante. Tengo 27 años y llevo algun tiempo programando Arduino y haciendo cositas en electrónica, aparte estoy estudiando programacion, un saludo a todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2020)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad ! *


----------



## Wilmar (Abr 2, 2020)

Hola, soy Wilmar, de Cuba. Tengo mi pequeño taller de reparacion de Motherboards y algo hago..Estoy aqui para ayudar en lo que pueda y aprender algo mas....Saludos a todos


----------



## kranko (Abr 2, 2020)

Hola :Soy Sanchez,tengo 64 años y soy tec electronica e ing. Electricista. Estuve abonado al sitio pero ahora me presento nuevamente.Gracias a todos .


----------



## Javier Lairado (Abr 3, 2020)

Tengo 69 años, siempre he tenido, una  curiosidad científica del por que, y el funcionamiento de las cosas. Curioso, y creativo, aunque mi vida laboral prácticamente  ha sido en una C.Nuclear  (1976 a 2013) en la parte eléctrica, he tocado otros temas, como mecánica, I&C, química, etc.
Es el primer foro que piso, y espero aportar,  mis pequeños conocimientos, y experiencia, y como no, seguir aprendiendo, de todos vosotros.
En mis ratos libres, toco todos los temas cotidianos, mecánica  electricidad, carpintería, albañilería, electrónica, jardinería, y todo que despierte mi interés´.


----------



## ripaelectronica (Abr 3, 2020)

Hola a todos un gusto poder integrar y compartir este foro con ustedes amigos.Muchas gracias por la bienvenida..!!..Soy Fenando tecnico en electronica con negocio dedicado al rubro reparaciones audio y video desde hace 25 años, en la provincia de Buenos Aires.Por acá estaremos pues intercambiando conocimiento y experiencia con todos, nutriéndonos  mutuamente en nuestra querida profesión.-Afectuoso saludo a todos..!!!!


----------



## goson (Abr 3, 2020)

Amigos es un placer y un honor formar parte de este grupo. Atentamente: Fredy P. Mena


----------



## Delta06 (Abr 3, 2020)

Hola, soy Manuel Duran, aficionado a la electrónica.
Gracias por aprobar mi solicitud.


----------



## hermes30 (Abr 3, 2020)

Saludos a todos soy Hermes Arenas de Bucaramanga Colombia  hace años estuve en el foro   tecnico en radio y television antigua ahora me dedico a las radiocomunicaciones  un gusto estar de nuevo


----------



## agm81 (Abr 3, 2020)

Buenas tardes, me presento soy Álvaro y aficionado a la electricidad y electrónica y os saludo a todos. Un placer formar parte a vuestro foro.


----------



## Bahiron (Abr 3, 2020)

Buen día a todos, gracias por aceptarme, mi nombre es Bahiron Botero y soy tecnólogo en mantenimiento electrónico.


----------



## Claudio07 (Abr 3, 2020)

Hola. Mi nombre es Claudio Guevara, soy de la ciudad de Mendoza-Argentina, tengo 50 años, soy electricista, pero desde muy chico me apaciona la electronica y cada vez que puedo estoy haciendo algo de electronica. Espero participar y compartir experiencias. Saludos!!


----------



## LAJONA (Abr 4, 2020)

Hola soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica y me llamo Juan Francisco


----------



## El Mirlo (Abr 4, 2020)

Hola soy Javi, aficionado a la electrónica. Tengo 40 años  y vivo en Madrid, España. No me dedico a la electrónica pero estudie, ya hace mucho tiempo, un modulo de electrónica de consumo. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## santoca (Abr 4, 2020)

Hola soy Santiago Ocaña.Soy aficionado a la electronica desde hace tiempo,estudie oficialia  tambien hace tiempo y estoy aqui para aprender mas.
La electronica aunque no mi trabajo ha sido mi  pasion  en  una gran parte del tiempo libre que he tenido.
                                                                                                                                                                              Un Saludo.


----------



## Makinavaja (Abr 4, 2020)

Hola a todos, 
me presento como nuevo usuario, aficionado y también trabajando en la electrónica. Para aprender, y si puedo ayudar en algo, también...
Un saludo


----------



## XeMa26 (Abr 4, 2020)

Hola que tal a todos mi nombre es Jose Maria Ugia, tengo 29 años soy de España, desde pequeño me entusiasma arreglar aparatos electrónicos. Tengo conocimientos medios y me gustaria aprender más. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## demoledor_ltu (Abr 4, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Blas Soy cubano y Amante de la electronica y la informatica....


----------



## Camarita.7070 (Abr 4, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad ! *


Gracias mil por tan efucibo recibimiento. Pa lante es pa ya.


----------



## JM_Fuentes (Abr 4, 2020)

Buenas, mi nombre es David llevo tiempo en esto de la electrónica, aprendiendo cada día más he visto vuestro foro no he dudado en registrarme
Hola colegas, un gusto en saludarles desde México, soy profesional en el ámbito de electricidad industrial, pero mi principal hobby es la electrónica. Tengo estudios en Ingeniería Electrónica y en Ingeniería Industrial Eléctrica. Así que por aquí andaré para quien guste que le apoye o para cualquier consulta. Igualmente espero contar con el apoyo de todos ustedes.
Gracias, un saludo a todos


----------



## Lokillo1705 (Abr 5, 2020)

Mi nombre es misael y me gusta aprender cosas nuevas de la tecnologia se me presento un problema con mi pantalla y estare tratando de yo mismo repararla espero puedan ayudarme


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Amatulo64 (Abr 5, 2020)

Hola, todavia no se como funciona el foro, Donde dejo el mensaje de bienbenida


----------



## yonny1968 (Abr 5, 2020)

Mi nombre es Yonny Palacios, tengo 51 años y soy técnico superior en electronica, mención: sistema de comunicación y navegación a bordo, soy técnico en aviónica e intrumento de vuelo y electricista de aviones, me gustaría trabajar en mi ratos libres como reparar toda clases de tv, equipos de sonidos y otros equipos mas,  quisiera intercambiar información con todos ustedes y quisiera aprender de ustedes que son unos expertos en la electronica de estos tipos de equipos Saludos, gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2020)

Amatulo64 dijo:


> Hola, todavia no se como funciona el foro, Donde dejo el mensaje de bienbenida



Si lees el nombre del tema lo vas a descubrir...


----------



## tronh (Abr 5, 2020)

Hola a todos,  no se si en su tiempo hice el mensaje de presentacion, lo digo porque llevo ya unos pocos años en forosdeelectronica, pero ahora recien me conecto, mi nombre es Toni, soy aficionado a la electronica, todo lo aprendido lo aprendi en internet, mi fuerte son las balanzas electronicas, aunque me gusta aprender y por eso intento reparar todo lo que tiene que ver con la electronica, moviles, ordenadores, placas de electrodomesticos, etc...
Agradezco a todo aquel que me pueda echar una mano y que cuente conmigo todo aquel al que pueda ayudar.

Un saludo.


----------



## Jorge Herrera Villegas (Abr 5, 2020)

Hola, el que suscribe Jorge Herrera soy técnico en electromecánica, me dedico al mantenimiento industrial, me gusta mucho la electrónica de potencia, espero aprender de vosotros mucho y nada gracias por aceptar me en este grupo.


----------



## Amatulo64 (Abr 5, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Vicente y soy tecnico de mantenimiento en una empresa de automocion, aunque curse los estudios en electronica industrial.
No he podido dedicarme mucho a la electronica en los ultimos años por cuestiones de trabajo. Me apasiona la electronica sobre todo la parte de sonido. Creo que nunca es tarde para retomar lo que un dia se empezo. Aunque estoy un poco oxidado espero aprender mucho con vosotros y compartir lo que sepa. Un saludo y gracias


----------



## 2020_cristofer (Abr 5, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Cristofer, soy de Bs.As. , me recibí para el año 2000 en electronica y sinceramente nunca tuve ninguna información sobre microcontroladores y menos PIC . Actualmente estoy de autodidacta con el tema pic que es lo interesante para mí y no tanto Arduino.
Gracias por este espacio, espero poder aprender y aportar.
Muchas gracias !


----------



## breiner 123 (Abr 5, 2020)

mi nombre , breiner  22 años , me presento con un solo interés adquirir conocimiento ya que mi vida esta totalmente conectada a la electronica y quisiera conocer mas y mas todos los días


----------



## Bieraudio (Abr 5, 2020)

Buenas tardes foreros, me presento. Mi nombre es Mariano, soy de Buenos Aires, del barrio de Belgrano y me apasionan desde muy chico los equipos de audio. Empezé como muchos, desarmando y armando el combinado de la casa, en mi caso un Ken Brown. Despues, en el 78 compraron mis padres el primer equipo de audio en serio, un conjunto Audinac de ampli AT 510, sintonizador ST46, bandeja BSR y altavoces 725. Desde ahi con 7 años me hice fan de visitar las casas de audio, juntar folletos, dibujar mi equipo soñado, comprar música con la ayuda de mis viejos y pasarme horas escuchándola en el equipo. Con 13 empezamos a pasar música con mi mejor amigo y el me animó a armarnos una parte del equipo, el se hizo una unidad de potencia de 100W por canal y yo un ecualizador gráfico de 10 bandas, creo que usé un kit de Plaquetodo que compré en Musicman y la fuente la armé yo. Después no seguí cacharreando y me incliné por la Ingeniería Química, pero la pasión por el audio y el vinilo sigue más viva que nunca. De hecho llegué a este foro buscando datos sobre la Historia del Audio nacional, me leí todo el interesantísimo post donde, entre otros, el Sr. Jorgefer cuenta de su paso por Turner y Leea. Me quedé con ganas de leer la historia de Audinac de alguien que la haya conocido de primera mano, no hay casi data en San Google al respecto.
Bueno, me despido y espero poder aportar algo pronto en alguna sección, ya veré donde meter bocadillo. Un saludo a todo el foro.


----------



## roxanacc (Abr 5, 2020)

Hola,me llamo Roxana ,soy de Cuba y estudio Ingeniería Automática (control de procesos, electrónica ,robótica y Computación,este compendio corresponde a esta carrera ) soy de la CUJAE,me gusta la electrónica aunque no soy la mejor ,quiero aprender y ayudar con lo que sé a otros.Gracias por recibirme.


----------



## japhotosoficial (Abr 5, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Hernán, tengo 32 años, vivo en Buenos Aires Argentina pero soy de Salta, amante de la electronica, Técnico electrónico recibido


----------



## facundo2912 (Abr 5, 2020)

Hola soy Facundo, soy tecnólogo en electrónica y tengo mas de 20 años de experiencia en instrumentación,  automatización, SCADA, protocolos de comunicación industrial, control de velocidad y posición, me apasiona el tema de los microcontroladores STM32 y estoy muy interesado en profundizar en el tema de freeRTOS.


----------



## roboticomas (Abr 6, 2020)

Hola a toda la comunidad, soy Cristhian Pérez tengo 27 años y soy de Managua, Nicaragua, soy aficionado a la electrónica, lo que mas me gusta es construir y entender como funciona cualquier circuito electrónico. Conocí la electrónica en la universidad cuando estudiaba Ingeniería en Sistemas, desde entonces e querido formalizar el aprendizaje pero se me a dificultado por el poco tiempo que me queda después del trabajo, sin embargo aun en el poco tiempo que tengo juego con los pocos conocimientos que tengo, de ante mano les agradezco por la ayuda y la calidez de la comunidad. Saludos...


----------



## frmaring (Abr 6, 2020)

Hola
Me presento. Soy Fran de Madrid España, creía estar suscrito desde hace años pero puede ser que mi suscripción expiró ya que llevo tiempo sin entrar.
Estudié Electrónica y me gusta y apasiona y es mi hobby, trabajo en telecomunicaciones. Un saludo a todos!!!


----------



## diegolocc79 (Abr 6, 2020)

Buen día a todos, soy Diego Orgoñ, 30 años,  de Corrientes, Argentina. Estudiante de Ing en electrónica, me falta para recibirme mi proyecto final nada más. Empecé a trabajar hace dos año, deje de lado la carrera y ahora me esta costando mucho retomarla. Trabajo en una empresa de Telecomunicaciones como técnico de campo.
Buscando alguna idea para mi proyecto ingrese al foro, porque lamentablemente no tengo ideas, las que tengo no tuvieron éxito.
Hoy en día se me despertó devuelta el interés por la electrónica gracias a este foro. Ahora con todas las pilas, con la esperanza de encontrar una idea para mi proyecto y recibirme.
Desde ya muchas gracias, cualquier aporte para mi es muy valioso. Cuenten conmigo con lo que les pueda ayudar, tengo bastante de conocimiento de lo aprendido en la universidad pero con mucha falta de práctica.

Saludos


----------



## Asdruval (Abr 6, 2020)

Saludos Cordiales desde Venezuela.
Mi nombre Asdruval Aranguibel, me gustan los temas sobre tecnología electrónica de antemano agradezco sus aportes que contribuyen  con la enseñanza   del tema   electrónico.
Mis mejores deseos para todos.


----------



## jorabe (Abr 6, 2020)

Hola Soy José Ramos y estoy encantado de poder participar de este foro


----------



## albertcarry (Abr 6, 2020)

Saludo para todos.

Soy electro-mecanico con experiencia de algo así como 20 años. espero poder ayudar en algo.

Gracias


----------



## Sermiles (Abr 6, 2020)

Hola Buenas Noches mi Nombre es Sergio ,Soy de San Luis Argentina y soy un aficionado a la Electrónica y Electricista . es algo que me apasiona y me encanta.buscando información en Google sin querer termine acá y no me arrepiento porque estoy muy contento con la pagina ya que hay mucha información y me ha sido de mucha ayuda personal para resolver problemas.Saludos a toda la Comunidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Vicente-sag (Abr 7, 2020)

Buenas, me gusta mucho la electrónica, y donde trabajo soy el que la domina, por lo que me uno a vosotros a ayudarnos a sacar proyectos o inventos adelante.

Asi que aqui me teneis si os puedo ayudar en algo. Soy de Valencia


----------



## jaum e mas (Abr 7, 2020)

Hola soy Jaume mas soy muy novato en esto pero me gusta trastear con tocadiscos y radios. Soy de Girona


----------



## sanaguirre1 (Abr 7, 2020)

Hola, soy Santiago vivo en Navarra, España, soy aficionado a la electrónica aunque mi nivel es muy bajo.
Soy electricista de profesión y me gusta, a veces, meterme en algún proyecto electrónico.
Gracias por la atención


----------



## electrora (Abr 7, 2020)

hola gente mi nombre es raul y soy de argentina provincia de san luis


----------



## oscar.pumahuanca (Abr 7, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Buenos días, Soy Óscar Pumahuanca, desde Perú.

Soy un aficionado de la electrónica, pero si conozco la electrónica aplicada a maquinaria pesada.


----------



## Milane (Abr 7, 2020)

Hola a todos me llamo Milane :
Soy un simple aficionado con muchas ganas de aprender y con poca experiencia en todo este mundo,así que ruego no me tengáis en cuenta si digo o pregunto algo que os pueda parecer obvio.De antemano felicito a toda esta gente que os entregáis tan generosamente a resolver tantas y tantas dudas como las que tengo yo.
Un saludo a todos!


----------



## dgil61 (Abr 7, 2020)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es David, de Llinars del Vallés, Barcelona
Desde que me regalaron un Electro L (recordáis ese juguete)  cuando tenía 10-12 años (ni me acuerdo) siempre me han gustado la electrónica y la electricidad, aunque tengo que reconocer que no es lo que se me da mejor.
Entro aquí con ganas de aprender, mucho.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Trasto1993 (Abr 7, 2020)

Buenas!

Soy Trasto1993 y la verdad es que me e topado con esta comunidad buscando información sobre electrónica. Mis conocimientos son muy básicos y espero aprender muchísimo con y entre ustedes.

Un saludo y gracias,


----------



## Daniel.Gg (Abr 7, 2020)

Saludo a todo!!!!! Me llamo Daniel G


----------



## Mastra (Abr 7, 2020)

Buenas Tardes a todos los integrantes de este Foro. Soy Ricardo Mastrangelo , 57 años , Florida - Uruguay . Nunca le había prestado atención a la electrónica , obviamente sabia que existía y sus avances y aplicaciones, pero jamas había intentado ver por dentro de que se trataba. 
Pues bien , hace tres meses comencé a indagar e interiorizarme del tema , por supuesto muy atrapante , y comencé, por llamarlo, así estudiar, aclaro que soy autodidacta , todo por Internet. No pretendo ser un técnico , pero si aspiro a entender y realizar proyectos propios como hobby. 
También aclaro que hasta el momento no he realizado ningún tipo de proyectos real , pero si he leído mucho e intento confirmar lo que aprendo mediante un simulador de circuitos. 
Bien, mi interés en este foro es sacarme esas dudas que me van surgiendo , dudas que para muchos de ustedes , tal vez sea un No puede ser que preguntes esoooo !!! , pero para mi si es una duda . Agradezco a los Moderadores por aceptarme y permitirme participar. 
También aclaro que solo puse en Dr Google , foros de Electrónica y el primero en la lista fue este y aquí estoy , saludos a todos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2020)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad ! *​


----------



## tecni200 (Abr 7, 2020)

Hola compañeros...atento tambien me gusta ésto y en lo que pueda servir..


----------



## AlfonsoVazquezGomez (Abr 7, 2020)

Buenas para todos. Nuevo en eéste foro, Me llamo Alfonso y soy Ing. en Mécatronica, estoy en disposición de compartir lo que sé y aprender de todos ustedes. Saludos.


----------



## GonzalezTEC (Abr 8, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Segundo, soy de Buenos Aires , estudiante de electrónica en escuela técnica, me gusta trabajar y aprender de los proyectos con la  electrónica , ya saben , plaquetas etc... Decidí sumarme al foro para aprender y poder ayudar en lo que esté a mi alcance.
Saludos y gran abrazo!


----------



## Maninsper (Abr 8, 2020)

Muy Buenas a todos, me llamo Alfredo tengo 52 años y siempre me gusto este tema, ahora que tengo mas tiempo puers lo empleo en hacer cosas.


----------



## calderonix46 (Abr 8, 2020)

Hola a todos! Soy de Gerona y no tengo mucha idea sobre electrónica, solo aspectos básicos y necesito más de un punto de vista y solución.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## betobike (Abr 8, 2020)

Hola a todos y muchas gracias por aceptarme en éste foro, soy Alberto Rex y mi  aficción es restaurar motos clásicas y de mecánica manejo lo que sea pero de electronica ando justo, así que espero aprender de vuestra experiencia.


----------



## alexandragarcia (Abr 8, 2020)

Hola, soy Alexandra García.

Soy de CDMX, México, y soy estudiante de la carrera de Ingeniería en Computación, estpy en el 6° Semestre de la carrera.

Di por pura curiosidad con este espacio y me encanto <3


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## AlexSevilla (Abr 8, 2020)

Buenas noches foro. 
Me presento:
Soy Alejandro y soy natural de Sevilla. 
Mi pasión es la mecánica. 
Me uno con vuestro permiso a vuestro foro para leeros y pedir ayuda. 
Por supuesto sobra decir que cualquier duda de Electronica basica del automovil como obd etc os puedo ayudar al igual que mecanica. 
Un saludo


----------



## Hellbathedemon (Abr 8, 2020)

Hola soy felix del ctn y quiero aprender a a hacer fuentes de alto voltaje y taser para mi projecto 
Muchas gracias


----------



## niuwal badillo (Abr 8, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Niuwal Badillo y soy apasionado a la electrónica y en especial a la telecomunicaciones, espero aprender y compartir lo poco que se de este maravilloso mundo


----------



## luisangel999 (Abr 9, 2020)

Saludos, Me Llamo Luis Ángel, tengo 21 a;os ,soy de República Dominicana, estudio electrónica, me fascina este mundo y espero resultarle de su agrado a todos


----------



## lanzatao (Abr 9, 2020)

Hola,gracias a la desgracia del coronavirus me ha dado por iniciarme en el mundonde la electronica, espero aprender algonde este mundo asombroso.
Saludos.


----------



## sumex73 (Abr 9, 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos . espero nos ayudemos mutuamente en cualquier fallo. sumex


----------



## electrora (Abr 9, 2020)

hola gente , mi nombre es Raul y vivo en San Luis, Argentina.
empece en el año 90 reparando tv, hasta estos que hacemos de todo un poco,
tengo 60 años y sigo tratando de estudiar electronica por que todos los dias veo
como evoluciona.

a modo de agradecimiento por la bienvenida les dejo un dato, tal ves a alguien le sirva
transistor smd 2TY se lo puede remplazar por un transisitor convencional s 8550, deben tener en cuenta 
que los pines van cruzados 
2TY ( b/c/e) s8550 (e/b/c)


----------



## cypruscat (Abr 9, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Christos de Chipre, ahora vivo en Alicante, gracias por aceptarme en el foro. Me encanta jugar al fútbol y tenis. Lo siento por mi mal español, estoy empezando a aprender este hermoso idioma.


----------



## chivoso (Abr 9, 2020)

Hola a todo el foro, soy Christian de Argentina, soy tecnico mecánico y hobbista de electrónica e informática, como tambien el reparador oficial de todos mis amigos y familia. Espero poder aprender del foro y colaborar con (aunque no sea mucho) lo que se.
Saludos.


----------



## Tribulete (Abr 9, 2020)

Buenas noches. Soy Luis, sevilllano de nacimiento  y vivo en Madrid. Motero y con ganas de aprender electronica


----------



## Pibeviejo (Abr 9, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola estimado muchas gracias por permitirme compartir su prestigiosa página sdos! Cordiales desde ciudad de mendoza Argentina.


----------



## khalsa (Abr 10, 2020)

Hola a todos, muchas gracias por permitirme compartir conocimiento electrónico.

Hello everyone, thank you very much for allowing me share electronic knowledge.


----------



## carglezfer (Abr 10, 2020)

Hola !
Me llamo Carlos García y soy de Barcelona. Me gusta la electrónica como afición, no soy ningún experto y tengo mucho que aprender. Soy programador y me gusta hacer mis montajes para robótica, IOT, etc. y aunque en la parte programación no tengo problemas, sí que los tengo con la electrónica y de ahí mi aproximación a este foro que me parece muy interesante.
Os veo por aquí.
Un saludo.


----------



## Bjulio (Abr 10, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Julio soy de Buenos Aires, mi trabajos es reparar máquinas a control numérico saludos


----------



## elpowel (Abr 10, 2020)

Buenas tardes, 

Me presento, soy de Barcelona y me gusta la electrónica como parte de mis hobbys.


----------



## AdrianJ (Abr 10, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Adrian y siempre me gusto la electronica, soy de Buenos Aires Argentina
Saludos


----------



## Pibeviejo (Abr 10, 2020)

Bienvenido, saludos !


----------



## ariel 4773 (Abr 10, 2020)

Gracias por aceptarme en el foro, me llamo Ariel Garcia 57 pirulos y soy tecnico en electronica en Gral. Pico La Pampa, estoy armando un preamplificador valvular para guitarra electrica y estaba buscando informacion sobre diferentes experiencias en el tema , a medida que progrese mi proyecto tratare de subir mi experiencia , saludos


----------



## Epeposhky (Abr 10, 2020)

Buenas noches a todos los integrantes del grupo, mi nombre es José Jesús Abraham Arrocha soy de Papantla de Olarte, Veracruz. México, conozco muy poco de electrónica y de electricidad, pero con ayuda he podido hacer pequeñas reparaciones en algunos equipos de radio , grabadora y otros. Agradezco de antemano su apoyo a mis preguntas y les deseo lo mejor del mundo para todos ustedes y familia. Gracias


----------



## 22d222 (Abr 11, 2020)

Hola, me presento como aficionado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## javi71 (Abr 11, 2020)

Buenos días gracias por aceptarme soy tecnico electronico ,refrigeracion y electrodomesticos


----------



## juanjo marin (Abr 11, 2020)

Buenas tardes , aquí una mas,,muy curioso autodidacta y con ganas de aprender desde 0.


----------



## Pepinho (Abr 11, 2020)

Buenos días a todos.  Soy tecnico de carretillas y me gustaría ponerme al día. Un saludo a todos


----------



## w3sistemas (Abr 11, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Carlos, soy tecnico electrónico y me gusta diseñar cosas de iluminación y audio


----------



## joframonor (Abr 11, 2020)

Hola a todos, saludos compañeros.


----------



## joserafaelacosta (Abr 11, 2020)

Soy Nuevo, me encanta la electronica de Comunicaciones y telecomunicaciones , soy de Colombia. espero ser de gran ayuda


----------



## Tibana (Abr 11, 2020)

Buenas compañeros
Mi nombre es José y vivo en Bogotá espero colaborar y recibir ayuda 

Gracias


----------



## ENRIQUEB56 (Abr 11, 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos! Gracias por aceptarme en el grupo. Soy tecnico en electronica de escuela industrial desde el 1975, ingeniero en electronica desde 1981, y desde hace muchos años dedicado a la gestion de fabricas y de la calidad. Con esto digo que cuenten conmigo para la teoria, y por favor ayudenme con la practica, de la cual estoy alejado y por supuesto desactualizado.
Cordiales saludos!


----------



## josegar88 (Abr 11, 2020)

Hola soy Jose, aficionado a la electricidad  y la electronica,, llegué aquí buscando un diagrama eléctrico para la reparación de un teatro en casa, mi intención en la web es encontrar y compartir infomación, feliz quehacer para todos.


----------



## Baflecito (Abr 11, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Lester Martinez, entusiasta del audio Pro, gracias por aceptarme en este grandioso foro.


----------



## phreakrock (Abr 11, 2020)

Hola.. gente. soy un adulto mayor especializado mas en PC,, y bueno, desde que se me _rompieron_ 2 tv led.. y antes de tirarlos, se me dio por recuperarlos e incursionar en la electrónica en éste caso la TV led, espero poder encontrar alguna inquietudes como así poder colaborar con mis conocimientos, gracias por aceptar.


----------



## juci48 (Abr 11, 2020)

Muy buenas a todos, me presento en este foro  como nuevo usuario para aprender .
Dando las gracias a todos


----------



## Papo electronica (Abr 11, 2020)

Hola, soy Papo, mi deseo es aprender y compartir lo aprendido.


----------



## huesc (Abr 11, 2020)

Hola amigos, mucho gusto en conocerles....me presento soy Hugo de Chile y estoy muy interesado de pertenecer a este foro...para ampliar mi gama de posibilidades en el conocimiento de la electronica... muchas gracias por aceptarme.
Saludos para todos...


----------



## Lokotito (Abr 11, 2020)

Hola, Lucas por aca.
Soy aficionado a la electrónica y llegue al foro buscando aprender a diseñar fuentes reguladas conmutadas. Espero poder aprender y aportar algo mio al foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Graveta (Abr 12, 2020)

Hola todos los miembros. Mi nombre es Oscar Monné, trabajo en el campo audiovisual desde Cataluña en España.
Estoy seguro que va a ser una buena experiencia para el apredizaje general.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Omar T (Abr 12, 2020)

Mi nombre Omar Torres, cubano, residente en La Habana, 46 años, lo de la electrónica es por vocación  y la estudio autodidactamente desde el 2000, he resuelto muchísimos problemas, sobre todo en PC y cajas decodificadoras de tv digital.
He buscado en varios foros y me he encontrado con respuestas con reservas en la información que brindan los foristas y por lo que veo en éste no existe eso.


----------



## tallerjck (Abr 12, 2020)

Hola a toda la comunidad, me llamo Julio y soy de Córdoba - Argentina, unos de mis pasatiempos preferido es la electronica y mi deseo es poder aprender y compartir.


----------



## basilioarcia (Abr 12, 2020)

Hola amigos del foro un gusto en en ser su colega


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## mloredo98 (Abr 12, 2020)

Ya va siendo medio tarde para presentarse, pero bue...

Yo soy Miguel, y soy de Mexico. Estoy jugando con la electrónica desde que tengo 18 años...y ahora tengo 23, así que llevo un tiempo largo con esto. Tanto me gustó la electrónica, que estudié y me recibí de Ingeniero En Sistemas, pero la vida me llevó un largo trecho por los caminos del software, así que dejé la querida electrónica de lado.....hasta que me reencontré con ella en el 2014 y desde entonces casi no la he dejado ni un día.

Caí en este foro de pura casualidad, un día en que San Google me trajo por aquí en una búsqueda fallida, y con un poco de curiosidad, me puse a leer algunos hilos que parecían interesantes. Como quería ver algunos esquemas y fotos, pues me tuve que registrar, cosa que normalmente no hago, pero esta vez me encontré con un grupo de gente muy buena que cruzaba sus conocimientos sin pedir nada a cambio (cosa rara hoy en día), así que me quedé por acá...y aquí estoy.


----------



## walteret (Abr 12, 2020)

Hola amigos de la electronica un gusto ser parte de esta comunidad!!!


----------



## Frenyerber (Abr 12, 2020)

Yo soy Frenyerber carta tambien armo la electrónica y mi sueño es ser programador, espero que me ayuden en un consejo de alguna aplicación para eso u otra cosa


----------



## ErnestoCuba (Abr 12, 2020)

Buenas tardes, gracias, primeramente, por aceptarme en su foro, me llamo Ernesto, tengo 44 años, vivo en Cuba y soy un apasionado a la electrónica y afines, desde la edad de 13 años repáro equipos eléctricos y electrónicos, de eso vivo y es mi hobby, amo la ciencia y el conocimiento, nuevamente, gracias por permitirme ser uno de uds.


----------



## Paulhenry (Abr 12, 2020)

Hola! Soy Pablo de Mar del Plata, aficionado a la electronica


----------



## vg1616 (Abr 12, 2020)

Buenas grupo mi nombre es Víctor González de San Antonio de los Altos,  estado Miranda, Venezuela,  gracias por aceptarme y por la colaboracion que puedan darme


----------



## emagi1 (Abr 13, 2020)

Hola. mi nombre es Diego Emanuel Planes, tengo 30 años, desde muy pequeño me apasiono la electrónica, también la rebotica y los sistemas micro controlados,  
Estoy a cargo de un emprendimiento relacionado a electrónica del sonido y sus aplicaciones.


----------



## Electronix3k (Abr 13, 2020)

Buenos dias a todos los integrantes del Foro.
Yo soy Fhernando Kalizaya, desde la frontera sur de Peru, Tacna. 
gracias por aceptarme en el Foro que es de mucha ayuda para todos los que nos gusta la electronica.
siempre se aprende algo nuevo, o recordamos cosas basicas que no poniamos en practica.


----------



## Enzso (Abr 13, 2020)

Buenas noches familia, 

Mi nombre es Jorge y soy de Murcia. Llevo leyendo vuestros post desde hace años y nunca me había decidido a registrarme, pero creo que ya es hora.. 

Gracias por acogerme..


----------



## digafer1987 (Abr 13, 2020)

Hola, soy Daniel, desde Santiago de Chile.
Me uní a este foro porque me interesa y me apasiona el mundo de la electrónica. Mi objetivo es aprender y poder transmitir lo que sé por el momento.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## CjmsTrex (Abr 14, 2020)

Buenas. Me registre hace un tiempo pero no me di cuenta de presentarme.
Soy de Bilbao, y estudie algo relacionado con la electricidad-electronica. Modulo III SAP 
Alguna cosa intento reparar pero mis conocimientos en electrónica no son tan altos.
Saludos a todo el mundo en estos días de recogimiento en casa.


----------



## trenti (Abr 14, 2020)

Hola Saludos.
Soy trenti, vivo en Cantabria y soy aficionado a la electrónica y la radioaficion.
espero aprender y solventar dudas, asi como poder ayudar dentro de mis conocimientos.
Saludos. 73.


----------



## detecnico (Abr 14, 2020)

Buenas a todos, soy David, por aquí para aprender un poco de electrónica, algo que siempre me gustó y nunca tuve tiempo de ponerme en serio. Ahora por suerte o por desgracia, si que tengo tiempo, así que espero aprender todo lo que pueda.
Gracias a todos y un saludo.


----------



## Ruben Medina (Abr 14, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​


Compañeros Muchas gracias por el espacio. DIOS LOS BENDIGA


----------



## german julio (Abr 14, 2020)

Buenas tardes, muy gustoso de estar en éste foro con gente muy emprendedora,  mi nombre es Germán, soy de Perú y me fascina la electrónica, soy Ing mecánico electricista y me fascina la electronica o puede decirse la mecatrónica.
Manejo bastante mecánica de mecanismos como hobby, reparo refrigeradoras, aires y lavadoras bien, espero compartir con Uds.mis conocimientos y viceversa, gracias.


----------



## eov47 (Abr 14, 2020)

Eduardo Vianco - Rosario del Tala - Entre Rios - Argentina - 53 años                                                                                                 Tecnico - reparaciones electronica en general , especialmente TV                                                                                                     Saludos a todos !!!


----------



## Jura1 (Abr 14, 2020)

Pozdrav i dobra večer, imam skromno znanje i nadam se da je ovaj forum dobar početak za učenje, unaprijed hvala na dijeljenju i strpljenju. Zovem se jura
Hola y buenas noches, tengo un conocimiento modesto y espero que este foro sea un buen comienzo para aprender, gracias de antemano por compartir y tener paciencia. Me llamo Jura


----------



## Arceargueta (Abr 14, 2020)

hola  a todos quiero darles las gracias por permitirme formar parte de ustedes y aprender de la comunidad de técnicos pues veo preguntas y respuestas y por increíble que parezca leyendo las respuestas de ustedes que les dan a otros amigos yo las aprovecho y las pongo en practica realmente son muy buenos en electrónica gracias por sus aportes


----------



## Hispanien (Abr 14, 2020)

Buenas noches, mi nombre es Jose Luis, soy un apasionado de la electrónica y las informática desde que lo estudie hace como 25 años, me he dedicado más a la informática pero ando recuperando la pasión por la electrónica, también soy radioaficionado y es lo que me ha hecho recuperar la pasión, hace unos meses desempolve las emisoras y ando cacharreando con ellas. 
Un placer formar parte de este foro. 
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## crchitto75 (Abr 14, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Cristian tengo 44 años de Concepción del Uruguay, Entre Ríos, Argentina. Estudie electrónica hace bastante tiempo, mas orientada a las comunicaciones pero por distintos motivos me fui apartando y con ello perdiendo conocimientos, la idea es retomar tratar de volver a refrescar conceptos e ir encaminándome nuevamente en estos rumbos. Espero poder colaborar a corto plazo, desde ya agradecido de que permitan unirme y abierto a ser parte de este foro , Gracias.


----------



## shinobi (Abr 15, 2020)

Saludos "cordiales" desde Venezuela !


----------



## LisaFC (Abr 15, 2020)

Hola, un gusto formar parte de esta comunidad.
He ingresado al mundo de la electrónica hace 3 años debido a mi trabajo de redactora. Me ha tocado aprender de aspiradoras, lavadoras, secadoras, etc. dado que escribo reseñas de estos equipos y los comparo. Se que podré aprender mucho de ustedes.


----------



## marlon1989 (Abr 15, 2020)

Hola, soy Marlon, aficionado a la mecatrónica, llegué a éste foro para compartir mi afición, siempre he sido aficionado, he  estado trabajando un proyecto de automatización que requiere programación en lenguaje ladder y he estado programando un Logo de Siemens.


----------



## cande (Abr 15, 2020)

Hola compañeros soy Cande, vivo en Colombia, es un placer incorporarme a esta comunidad porque veo buen profesionalismo en este foro, honestidad y nada de egoismo, estoy aquí para aprender mas sobre mi oficio y poder compartir con todos mis experiencias. A sus ordenes


----------



## phreakrock (Abr 15, 2020)

Hola.. a toda la comunidad, espero poder compartir y recibir conocimientos... en esta nueva experiencia que voy a tener en electronica.. gracias por aceptar


----------



## Aguirre1980 (Abr 15, 2020)

Hola gracias por aceptarme, soy Diego Aguirre tengo 40 años y me ha gustado la electrónica aunque no la he estudiado a fondo he logrado solucionar algunas cosas en electrónica.


----------



## abadmadrazo76 (Abr 16, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Diego Abad Madrazo tengo 43 años y me encanta la electrónica y estoy siempre maquinando cosas espero que me ayudéis o os pueda ayudar


----------



## Alfredoc (Abr 16, 2020)

Buen día compañeros, esta es una muy buena herramienta de trabajo, gracias


----------



## Angelica Rodriguez (Abr 16, 2020)

Hola, yo soy Angélica.
Soy estudiante de informática comencé no hace mucho y llegué acá con el fin de poder aprender y colaborar en lo que se me sea posible.


----------



## BENITO815 (Abr 16, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Benito,soy electromecánico y aficionado a la electrónica, he llegado hasta éste foro buscando una solución para mi amplificador de 22 años que se quiere jubilar y no estoy por la labor, un saludo a todos y gracias por todo.


----------



## vientoneuquino (Abr 16, 2020)

Hola, soy Jorge Fernandez Edelman, de Neuquen, 69 años y mi especialidad es la instrumentación. Saludo a todos


----------



## Jonas Rosenfeld (Abr 16, 2020)

Hola a todos. Tengo 45 años y me dedico a la electrónica desde que tenía 14 o 15. Encontré este maravilloso foro y me siento muy feliz por ello.
Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Eliss (Abr 16, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Hugo Elias y la electrónica es mi pasatiempo espero poder aportar algunos conocimientos y espero obtener muchos más


----------



## Marlon Barboza (Abr 16, 2020)

Buenas noches me gusta aprender día día mas cosas y aportare lo que mas pueda


----------



## wally1625 (Abr 16, 2020)

Hola a todos los integrantes y a los moderadores,gracias por aceptarme y les comento que mas de 40 años haciendo de todo lo referido a la electronica,hoy con 54 años estudie y creci al lado de valvulas y transistores , hoy puedo hacer cosas con tecnologia digital,eso es debido a que nunca debemos quedarnos y seguir estudiando o bien integrar este Foro el cual hay mucha gente que sabe y mucho.Simplemente a sus ordenes y muchas gracias.
Walter Silva Vivo en Provincia de Buenos Aires Argentina.


----------



## JAlmanzaD (Abr 16, 2020)

Mi nombre es John Almanza Diaz, tengo 35 años, soy de Barranquilla - Colombia, soy aficionado a la electrónica. Soy ingeniero electricista titulado.

Soy un tanto inquieto en temas de hacer o diseñar circuitos de control o accionamiento, espero contar con su colaboración y encontrar material necesitado, como también aportar mi conocimiento al crecimiento de la comunidad.

Saludos!


----------



## torpito (Abr 17, 2020)

Hola, Muy buenas a todos desde España, con el encierro la electronica trae nostalgia de estudiante y cacharros atrasados.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Asghtry (Abr 17, 2020)

Hola a todos,

Me llamo Jorge y acabo de caer en este interesante lugar. Siempre me ha gustado la electrónica pero no he tenido tiempo para ponerla en práctica. Ha llegado el día de comenzar. Espero mejorar mis conocimientos entre vosotros.

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## conchomania (Abr 17, 2020)

hola soy luis silva vivo en venezuela, me llama mucho la atención la electrónica, tengo conocimientos en fabricación de cnc e impresora 3d, en electrónica soy muy novato todavía, pero gracias a este espacio uno puede aprender de forma autodidacta todos los días. espero podernos ayudar mutuamente.


----------



## URCOBON (Abr 17, 2020)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y un apasionado de la electrónica.
Gracias a todos por dejarme pertenecer a vuestra pagina.
Un saludo desde Sevilla


----------



## PabloT07 (Abr 17, 2020)

Hola, soy Pablo y soy estudiante de Ingeniera Electrónica. 

Estoy acá para consultar ciertas cosas a uds que seguramente tiene mas experiencia que yo, y a ayudar desde mi lado, con lo que pueda.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## caraloco (Abr 17, 2020)

Hola, soy técnico en electrónica y aprendiendo cada día.


----------



## JiMi55 (Abr 17, 2020)

Hola, soy Jimi, me encanta la electrónica y todo lo que se relacione a ella. En lo largo de mi carrera he ido aprendiendo, pero como saben siempre necesitamos ayuda de los demás, gracias a ello he decidido unirme a este grupo, con la finalidad de aprender y aportar en lo que se necesite con lo sepa.


----------



## guido123456 (Abr 17, 2020)

Bueno, pues al igual que los amigos, paso aquí a presentarme, mi nombre es Guido, tengo 26 años y vivo aquí en Argentina , para ser más precisos en el Distrito Federal, me gustan éstos rollos de la electrónica, desde la niñez al igual que los colegas me han llamado la atención éstos temas, me uní al foro ya que gracias a éstos novedosos e interesantes medios uno ha descubierto un buen número de cosas de la electrónica.

Sobre todo en el audio que últimamente me ha llamado mucho la atención y aqui en verdad he descubierto nuevas cosas y a la vez me he llevado grandes y gratas sorpresas de éstos temas gracias a sus valiosos aportes, en pocas palabras es padre estar aquí en el foro, que buena onda que se haya creado (Gracias Andres Cuenca ), lo supe desde el momento de registrarme con el test de evaluación, gracias por leer
Saludos


----------



## Jgamboa (Abr 17, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Jgamboa y soy un aficionado a la electrónica.


----------



## Makinavaja (Abr 18, 2020)

Hola  a todos,
soy Jose Luis, con 57 añazos ya, desde España, aficionado a la electrónica desde siempre, y trabajando en temas relacionados con ella. Estoy aquí para aprender, que siempre hay que estar aprendiendo, y si puedo ayudar en algo, pues también.


----------



## E1000 (Abr 18, 2020)

Buenas tardes,

Me llamo Emilio y les escribo desde España. Estoy intentando aprender algo de electrónica para reparar todo lo que pueda en mi hogar y buscando por internet he encontrado este foro que me parece muy interesante. 

Saludos,


----------



## Angelhitorangel (Abr 18, 2020)

Buenas noches.
Gracias por aceptarme.
Soy tecnico UPALUMBA.


----------



## magmartin (Abr 18, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Manuel, tengo 33 años y soy ingeniero en telecomunicaciones.
Aunque laboralmente me dedico a la ingeniería de redes, aprovecho mis ratos libres para la realización de pequeños proyectos de electrónica analógica o digital usando microcontroladores. Espero resolver muchas de las dudas que me surgen mientras llevo a cabo dichos proyectos así como poder ser de ayuda para aquellas otras dudas donde pueda aportar algo.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Salinasleo (Abr 18, 2020)

Hola buenas.. soy Leonardo ... muchas gracias por recibirme en el grupo!


----------



## Carlos59 (Abr 18, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​



Antes que nada muchísimas gracias por aceptarme..gracias Dosmetros y a todos! Soy Carlos, y estoy impresionado gratamente por toda la info que estoy encontrando en el grupo, además de la cordialidad de todos los integrantes. Mi pasión es la música, el audio. Estos dos componentes resultan para mi un viaje en el tiempo, es una trituradora de emociones, sentimientos y nostalgia. La razón? tengo 60 años y jamäs olvidaré los comienzos de esta pasión...tenía 10 años y recuerdo a mi viejo armando un amplificador, todo comprado en Casa Eneka ubicada en la zona del microcentro si no recuerdo mal en la calle Tucumán...un ampli de 15 Watss RMS por canal. Y con mucho esmero también fabricó los 2 bafles, cada uno con Audifiel rango extendido de 10"...que lindo sonido. Para esa época era todo un logro, más que nada porque mi viejo los había hecho! Pasó el tiempo y un día me dijo...me acompañás al centro? Para mi sorpresa fuimos a una casa de electrodomésticos muy conocida...Héctor Peres Picaro en Av. Corrientes y Libertad...compró un amplificador cuadrafónico Ranser (pesaba un montón jajajaja!) y como pudimos volvimos a casa, yo emoción a pleno....a partir de esos momentos empecé a paladear por asi decirlo todo ese mundo del audio. Lógicamente ahora faltaban los 4 bafles, fuimos al templo de los parlantes, a LEEA en Av. del Tejar, aún recuerdo patentemente el impacto emocional que fue conocer LEEA, compró con muchísimo sacrificio todos los componentes BF1270...RM650...HDF40....divisores....tubos de sintonía y los planos para hacer los gabinetes...excelente atención por demás. Al tiempo todo estuvo listo, impecable impactante sonido. Peeerooooo...siempre hay un perooooo…..las cosas en el país no andaban bien ni en lo económico ni en lo social y demás. Mis viejos siempre fueron clase trabajadora, y nos golpeó fuerte esa situación. Entre tántas cosas que tuvimos que vender optamos también por vender todo ese equipo de audio...lo que más me dolió fue percibir la amargura de mi viejo, no era para menos. Como dije antes, un trabajador al que le costó muchisimo. Al cabo de unos años ocurrió algo...nosotros vivíamos a unos metros de la calle Belgrano en San Martín, ahí había una casa donde vendían equipos de audio, tenían exhibido y en funcionamiento un equipo que me marcó a fuego...Audinac. Casi todas las tardes esa era mi salida, ir a escucharlo..un deleite. Claro que como dice el tango..."la ñata contra el vidrio"....era un imposible alcanzarlo. Les comento que yo tenía mas o menos 16 años. Pasó el tiempo, mis viejos lamentablemente ya no están, y esa empresa tampoco. Y a veces la vida dá segundas oportunidades...cuando unos años atrás busqué para comprar Audinac usados, en óptimas condiciones cotizaban muchísimo dinero, el resto estaba casi destruido, imposible un upgrade. Un dia un amigo me dice...mi papá se muda a una casa más chica, tiene cosas para vender, andá a ver si te interesa algo. Fui de chusma y en un momento el padre me dice...ahhh y tengo algo de música que puede interesarte...me llevó a un living y destapó algo, casi me desmayo...un ampli Audinac AT-510 inmaculado perfecto impecable, y la sorpresa siguió, en otro ambiente tenía los 2 bafles 725, impecables, 100% originales...yo transpiraba de la emoción! me dijo....los compré hace años soy el primer y único dueño , siempre los cuidé con Blem. Les aseguro que no sé como no me caí de espaldas. No me animaba a preguntarle el precio....cuando me lo dijo (ya no recuerdo cuánto) era similar al precio de los que se vendían en pésimo estado. Es así que se lo compré. No me da vergüenza decirlo, cuando lo usé por primera vez lloré, fue como abrir el baúl de los recuerdos y ver sonreír a mis viejos. Por todo lo que les dije, a uno lo marca un equipo de futbol, a otro una marca de autos, a mí AUDINAC. Les pido disculpas si fui extenso o aburrido, pero siempre quise compartir esta historia de mi vida y creo haber encontrado en este grupo el lugar donde hacerlo. Así me presento, y espero poder serle útil a alguien y poder aprender. Gracias y mis saludos a todos!!!!!


----------



## bajinchi (Abr 19, 2020)

Hola a Todos! Saludos desde Belén de Escobar, Buenos Aires, Argentina!
En plena cuarentena por COVID19 volviendo a los viejos amores electrónicos de hace 30 años!
Saludos a todos!


----------



## hannizz (Abr 19, 2020)

Hola Electrónicos!, reparador hobbista desde Tigre, Bs As ,AR... es increíble lo que logra la cuarentena, en el buen sentido... acá viendo de volver a la vida un HITACHI TRK-9150W al subir el volumen amplifica poco y distorsiona el canal Derecho...  voy a a avanzar con las pruebas del Pre... si llego a necesitar repuestos... ahí va a estar la cuestión pero bueno... al menos lo dejo encaminado!

Saludos a todos!!


----------



## Tonytaxi (Abr 19, 2020)

Hola me llamo Antonio moreno desde Madrid ,no tengo muchos conocimientos de electrónica pero trasteo mucho, y espero aprender de estos foros!un saludo !y espero que estés libres con esto del coronavirus


----------



## Gabriel Ferro (Abr 19, 2020)

Soy Gabriel Ferro; Colombiano, Trabajo como técnico en electrónica a nivel general. en muchas ocaciones se necesita del apoyo de otros medios ya sean humanos directamente o virtuales para resolver algunas dudas, o compartir conocimientos aceraca de nuevas tendencias, componentes, diagramas, etc. 
Espero en este foro compartir ayudas en lo que sea posible y este al alcance de todos. Gracias.


----------



## Camilogr04 (Abr 19, 2020)

Buenas tardes,

Me llamo Carlos les escribo desde Colombia. Estoy intentando aprender algo de electrónica y buscando por internet he encontrado este foro que me parece muy interesante.

Saludos,


----------



## Riky2015 (Abr 19, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Ricardo Iribarren soy de Argentina, tengo 49 años, y este año comencé a estudiar Robótica, por lo que estoy aprendiendo cosas muy incentivas. Me uní a este foro con el fin de poder aprender más de todos uds. y a la vez poder hacer mi humilde aporte. Desde ya muchas gracias y estaremos en contacto.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## anfrix (Abr 20, 2020)

hola, soy nuevo en esto, lo cual e estado comenzando con amplificadores pequeños y espero adquirir mucho conocimiento en este foro
mi nombre es anfrix  y gracias antemano


----------



## revivocelulares (Abr 20, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Diego Ferreira, vivo en Comodoro Rivadavia (provincia del Chubut - Argentina). Tengo 43 años y me dedico a la reparacion de teléfonos celulares, pero ya hace tiempo que he adoptado como hobbie a la electrónica de audio. Espero poder seguir nutriendome de la experiencia y conocimientos que poseen los participantes de este prestijioso foro.
Saludos.

Diego.


----------



## Diego Rocha (Abr 20, 2020)

Saludos, mi nombre es Diego, soy un aficionado a la electrónica y estoy en el desarollo de tecnologia para simuladores automotrices.


----------



## avaluox (Abr 20, 2020)

Hola, soy German Duque, de Venezuela. Aficionado a la electrónica y estoy en este foro para aprender y compartir experiencias con los demás miembros del grupo.


----------



## Shegartc (Abr 20, 2020)

Hola, soy Edgar Torres, actualmente tengo 23 años, soy de Jiménez Chihuahua, estoy por terminar mi carrera en ingeniería mecatrónica, me encantan los temas de innovación y tecnología, espero aprender mucho de la experiencia de todos los integrantes y poder aportar algo útil de mi experiencia y conocimiento.


----------



## dudo585 (Abr 20, 2020)

Hola soy aficionado al cacharreo de electrónica, me registro para aprender.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## xaxuthekid (Abr 20, 2020)

Hola, muy buenas desde Alicantes, España.
Soy Jesús y estoy con la electrónica de rebote.
Hace mucho que sigo el foro, pero no me había registrado hasta ahora,
así que, muchas gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## lluiso (Abr 20, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Luis y vivo en Castellon de la plana,soy tecnico en electronica aunque no lo ejerzo al 100 por 100.
me gusta mucho el tema de las radios antiguas de valvulas.
Gracias ala comunidad forera


----------



## Percy (Abr 20, 2020)

Hola  compañeros, mi nombre Percy Álvarez Villavicencio, me gusta la electrónica, estudie ésta carrera porque me fascina y la verdad me gustaría  ser un emprendedor todo  basado a la electrónica en amplificadores , consolas, mixers, todo concerniente al audio y como también  a la RF, espero ayudar y como también que me ayuden , todos aquí tenemos  las habilidades diferentes.


----------



## jmorenolievano (Abr 20, 2020)

Muy buenas soy Juanito,Colombia, Estudiante de ingenieria.


----------



## antoinoff (Abr 21, 2020)

Hola, soy Antonio, de España. Tecnico en Electronica. Espero ayudar en lo posible y encontrar ayuda. un saludo.


----------



## jesusrt (Abr 21, 2020)

Me llamao Jesus. Estoy inscrito desde 21 de octubre de 2014 y hoy no pude reingresar. El sistema me echó, imagino que por falta de continuidad en mis entradas. Un saludo de nuevo a todos


----------



## Mendele (Abr 21, 2020)

Hola, soy Julia, tengo mínimas nociones de electrónica, llegué a esta página al buscar el esquema eléctrico de mi camioneta.
Espero encontrarlo y sepan entender si realizo alguna pregunta que uds. consideren fácil.


----------



## nestorjgomez (Abr 21, 2020)

Hola. Mi nombre es Néstor, soy argentino. Estoy cursando la carrera de tecnicatura universitaria en programación y existe una materia "Sistema de Procesamiento de Datos" que incluye circuitos lógicos (secuenciales y combinacionales). Por ello me interesó el programa que vi en una de sus publicaciones dentro de este foro.
Espero aprender con ustedes este mundo apasionante que es la electrónica. Muchas gracias


----------



## yomisssmo (Abr 21, 2020)

Hola, soy Toni de Palma de Mallorca, gracias por aceptarme en este foro, espero poder ser de ayuda y aprender cosas de vosotros, gracias


----------



## arielivy (Abr 21, 2020)

¡Hola, buen día! Soy Ariel Antonino de Filipinas. Aficionado a la electrónica. Me encanta leer sobre todo en audio. Dispuesto a aprender y ayudar también a otros. Gracias por aceptar.

Hi good day!  I'm Ariel Antonino from Philippines.  Electronics hobbyist. Love reading mostly in audio.  Willing to learn and help also others. Thank you for accepting.


----------



## JoArmando (Abr 21, 2020)

Saludos a todos y gracias por aceptarme en este foro. Me gustaría aprender más sobre electrónica


----------



## FRANCISCO DOSIL (Abr 22, 2020)

Hola a Todos, me llamo Francisco, soy de Quilmes, Provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina, soy tecnico electronico, amante de los equipos de Audio, muchas gracias por aceptarme, espero poder aprender y compartir conocimientos y experiencia, Saludos para Todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## JABHOPE (Abr 22, 2020)

Hola a todos desde Terrassa, hasta aquí he llegado, buscando aprender y algunas soluciones...  No tengo formación específica en electrónica, solo en informàtica, pero soy bastante inquieto y toco un poco de todo, y además... tengo un soldador...!!!

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2020)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad ! *


----------



## novato657 (Abr 22, 2020)

Hola a todos, aqui un antiguo de la electronica, me acabo de jubilar y estoy retomando un poco esto, para que os hagais una idea de donde vengo cuando yo estudiaba las practicas eran con una TV de valvulas
Saludos


----------



## Ian pabel monroy cuello (Abr 22, 2020)

Hola buenas, soy Ian Pabel Monroy, colombiano, actualmente soy técnico eléctronico graduado y con alto amor por la electrónica dedicada y enfatizada a el sonido profesional , siempre a sido mi hobby y mi pasión y actualmente ejerzo la profesión además de la electrónica soy músico profesional (acordeonista) y es un placer para mí pertenece al grupo 
Foros de Electrónica.
Saludos para todos y bendiciones
Bogotá Colombia.


----------



## Darkthrone (Abr 22, 2020)

hola saludos foro.

Mi nombre es Richard, colombiano aficionado a la electrónica y deseando ampliar el poco conocimiento para poder arreglar mis aparatos, jajajaj.


----------



## pardo1975 (Abr 22, 2020)

Buenas noches, me presento, soy de Badajoz y no tengo mucha idea de electrónica o casi nada, suelo hacer diferentes proyectos y en algunos me surgen muchas dudas y espero puedan ayudarme.


----------



## degs432 (Abr 22, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Daniel soy Guatemalteco, aunque estudio electrónica en la Universidad, es un campo muy basto y siempre hay mucho que aprender.  Soy bastante nuevo en reparaciones, casi solo las hago cuando es personal o para alguien cercano, busco saber más del tema, también de modificaciones y reutilización, de igual manera si en algo puedo ayudar, a las órdenes.


----------



## LuisFernandino (Abr 22, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Luis y soy programador y aficionado a la electrónica. Este sitio lo conocía desde hace muchos años y es una referencia para el mundo de la electrónica de los que ya no quedan. Espero contribuir en lo que pueda. Gracias y un saludo a todos


----------



## neptuno10 (Abr 23, 2020)

Mi Nombre Hugo Antonio Romano, técnico en electrónica y Profesor de Escuela Técnica.
He trabajado en varias empresas de electrónica y adquirido gran experiencia en particular en el área de comunicaciones, centrales telefónicas.
he arribado al foro gracias a google.
saludo para todos


----------



## Lionel2332 (Abr 23, 2020)

Buenas y santas, mi nombre es Lionel, tengo 27 años  y resido en Buenos Aires, Argentina, mis conocimientos en electrónica son pocos, para no decir nulos en comparación a ustedes seguramente, siempre me volqué mas por lo mecánico/manual pero hace un tiempo conocí el mundo Arduino y quede maravillado, actualmente estoy investigando y poco a poco introduciéndome en ésta increíble utilidad, y con deseos de comenzar mi primer (espero que de muchos) proyectos, gracias a todos por la ayuda que han vertido en el foro durante tanto tiempo para personas como yo, espero algún día poder devolver el favor.


----------



## joselele (Abr 23, 2020)

Hola a todo el mundo!!!


----------



## Esteban (Abr 23, 2020)

Hola! Soy Esteban. Me dediqué a la reparación de TV durante 22 años.
Luego informática. Soporte técnico TI.
Ahora estoy volviendo a la electrónica.
Me inscribí en esto foro porque buscando en Google fue el único lugar que encontré lo que estaba buscando, que ya no recordaba: “Un limitador de CC con sólo dos Q y un resistor”


----------



## Pepillojr83rdz (Abr 23, 2020)

Buena tarde, yo soy José Rodríguez, soy técnico en electrónica, ya tengo tiempo reparando aparatos electrónicos desde modulares, microondas, radios, y ahora estoy tratando de entender los TV leds como es so lógica electrónica. 
Este foro lo encontré por la navegación de Google y se me hace muy interesante la participación de todos los involucrados para la busca de asesoría en reparación de los TV y todo lo referente al ramo electrónico. Esperando poder contar con su apoyo de igual manera en lo que pueda apoyarles estoy a sus órdenes.

Saludos


----------



## Alexexo.2 (Abr 23, 2020)

Hola, gracias por aceptar desde Veracruz México


----------



## PanchoFields (Abr 23, 2020)

Mi nombre es Francisco y llegué acá buscando circuitos para armar un amplificado. Tengo 24 años, estudio matemática pero soy técnico electrónico y estoy constantemente en busqueda de cosas para hacer en la electrónica.


----------



## olivier (Abr 23, 2020)

Hola amigos, me gusta mucho éste grupo, se aprende mucho con ustedes, gracias


----------



## ROJAs20 (Abr 23, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jorge Rojas, soy amante del audio de potencia. Es un gusto poder interactuar con amigos , soy de Nicaragua


----------



## miguel uro (Abr 23, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Miguel Uro y soy fanático de la electrónica, desde los 10 años aprendí a armar radio de dos banda en chassis desde el 1967 junto a mi viejo quien era Técnico en Radio y hoy sigo por la rama. Un gusto poder compartir con Uds. informaciones.


----------



## RamonPM (Abr 24, 2020)

Hola buenos días a todos.
Soy Ramon, tengo 60 años, e intento adquirir un poco mas de información sobre electrónica (autodidacta)

Saludos a todos


----------



## victorhugo77 (Abr 24, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre VictorHugo Rojas, dinosaurio de 56 años, de Chile y muy entusiata de la electronica, mi profesion Tecnico Electronico y mi pasion EL AUDIO, me encanta reparar equipos sobre todo los llamados Vintage, entre mis mejores aventuras una vez construi, muchos años atras el C.I. para reparar un Silver cuyo repuesto era inexistente en esa epoca, no recuerdo pero creo era el SI1185 o algo asi, detecte que uno de los finales estaba en corte y al abrir el CI , sorpresa era favcil ver y medir cada uno de los componentes, bueno , no quiero aburrirlos, finalmente funciono.
Actualmente trabajo asalariado en rubro electronico, pero continuo buscando nuevas aventuras de reparacion. Estare muy contento si puedo contribuir con Uds. a sacar adelante un equipo que esta por ahi en un rincon a la espera de revivir.
Un gran saludo a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## HugoRS (Abr 24, 2020)

Buenas tardes.
Mi nombre es Hugo y vivo en Madrid.
Entro en este foro por que estoy construyendo una pantalla para un acuario marino controlada por arduino, mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy limitados y queria ver si alguien me puede echar una mano con ciertos aspectos de la pantalla. 
Muchas gracias y mucha salud en estos momentos difíciles


----------



## manuel869 (Abr 24, 2020)

Buenas tardes, soy aprendiz y aficionado de la electrónica, desde Colombia un saludo a lo grande en estos tiempos de pandemia.


----------



## alfonsols (Abr 24, 2020)

Hola a todos.


----------



## Michelcuba (Abr 24, 2020)

Hola a todos soy Michel  tengo 30 años y siempre me ha gustado el diseño y la construcción de circuitos de electrónica


----------



## dgomez (Abr 24, 2020)

Buenas Noches. Gracias por recibirme en éste prestigioso Foro. Soy Daniel Gomez, de Sgo. del Estero (Argentina). Espero aprender y colaborar en todo lo que sea posible.


----------



## sergio636 (Abr 24, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Sergio, soy de Bs As , soy nuevo con conocimientos básicos , y muchas ganas de aprender , desde ya quiero agradecer a aquellas personas que dedican tiempo y aportes al foro para que personas como yo tengamos la oportunidad de aprender ... Así que bueno aquí estamos observando y aprendiendo cosas nuevas.


----------



## lugval (Abr 25, 2020)

Hola, soy Gonzalo y tengo 43 años. Desde muy niño me gusto la electrónica, todavía me acuerdo cuando era niño y un técnico fue a la casa a reparar la tv a tubos que estaba descompuesta, desde ahí que quede enamorado de la electrónica y fue lo que estudie desde los 13 años.
Ahora en cuarentena recordando algunos proyectos y fabricando amplificadores.
Gracias por aceptarme y ser parte de esta comunidad maravillosa,,,un abrazo virtual.


----------



## Mario Canales (Abr 25, 2020)

Hola a todos espero compartir con ustedes temas sobre electronica . Como igual me ayuden sobre temas.


----------



## lualarg (Abr 25, 2020)

Buenas me llamo  Luis Arguello , TSU .EN ELECTRONICA, Venezolano vivo en Venezuela, Maracaibo,  Estado  Zulia , saludos para todos,  me dedico a la reparación de tv ,hornos de microondas, protectores de voltaje para electrodomésticos , cocinas eléctricas de tope , y casi todo lo relacionado con electrónica.


----------



## Martiniello (Abr 25, 2020)

Hola soy Rodrigo me gusta la electrónica desde pequeño hice algunos cursos y me la paso metiendo mano y tratando de reparar lo que más pueda. Me registré para ver si me pueden dar una mano. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## JDAMAS (Abr 25, 2020)

Hola a todos

Mi nombre es Jose Damas soy de Venezuela, estudié electrónica a muy temprana edad a los 16 años ya era Tec Electronico al pasar del tiempo seguí estudiando, actualmente trabajo Electrónica, Telecomunicaciones, fotovoltaica entre otras cosas, mi Hobbie es la Electrónica la  Mecánica el Radio Control.
Siempre veo este foro y me parece interesante por eso entre.
Siempre a la orden
Saludos
José Damas


----------



## robotic systems (Abr 25, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es juan Fernando, tecnólogo de mantenimiento en computadores, amante de la ciencia y la tecnología y hacer buenas amistades que me ayuden a mi  desarrollo personal, social y dispuesto ayudar ademas soy buen electrónico y amo la robótica, se cuidan y muy amables todos.


----------



## pacnin2 (Abr 26, 2020)

Hola buenos días, me presento a éste foro, espero aprender de vosotros y pasarmelo bien, saludos.


----------



## stifgs (Abr 26, 2020)

Hola!! Me llamo Fran y escribo desde Gran Canaria. Soy un metuso que le gusta meter mano a todo e intentar arreglar todo por mi cuenta. Principalmente soy técnico en Informática pero los tiempos me han derivado a hacer reparaciones en teléfonos móviles y a su vez me está iniciando hacia la electrónica, me gustaría tener este foro como referente para ver las dudas que le surgen a otros compañeros y poder solucionar las mías. Intento aprender todo lo que puedo leyendo y viendo vídeos de gente que comparte sus conocimientos en la Red. 

Saludos y fuerza con este dichoso Covid-19


----------



## Leannico (Abr 26, 2020)

Buenas tardes, espero que puedan solventar algunas dudas que tengo. Intentaré ser objetivo con mis preguntas. Gracias por recibirme.


----------



## manu79 (Abr 26, 2020)

Hola todos soy Manuel vivo en Málaga y me gustaría aprender con todos vosotros . Muchas gracias


----------



## andrestsm1987 (Abr 26, 2020)

Hola! Nuevo aqui! bienvenidos todos, espero aprender mucho e intercambiar!


----------



## ramanujan58 (Abr 26, 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos, soy Ramanujan58, de Rosario,Sta Fe,Argentina .El usuario es en honor al gran matematico Hindu´. Muchas gracias y saludos a todos los camaradas de estudio,trabajo,autodidactas,inventores,hobbistas,relacionados con la apasionante ELECTRONICA.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## monra61 (Abr 26, 2020)

Encantado de estar con vosotros


----------



## Jose1980 (Abr 26, 2020)

Hola todos.
Mi nombre es Jose vivo en Lleida y tengo 40 años y siempre me ha gustado la electrónica. 
Muchas gracias


----------



## pablohdrp (Abr 26, 2020)

Buenas, soy Pablo desde Argentina.. Saludo para todos


----------



## Am3lab (Abr 27, 2020)

Hola soy Oscar de España, ingeniero electronico para lo que pueda aportar.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## trastomano (Abr 27, 2020)

Hola, de antemano gracias por aceptarme, mi nombre es Carlos, soy tecnico electronico, tengo 45años y vivo en La Habana Cuba.


----------



## PAlvarez66 (Abr 27, 2020)

Mi nombre es Pedro Alvarez, aficionado a la eléctonica, y sus aplicaciones industriales.


----------



## Nikolay81 (Abr 27, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​


 
Me llamo Nicolás Juarez, realmente no se casi nada de electrónica y en la carrera llevo la materia de electrónica y es por eso que entré a éste grupo, espero aprender algo.


----------



## Brutus43 (Abr 27, 2020)

Hola soy Bruno,es un placer formar parte de este foro.Soy un aficionado de la electrónica y espero aprender de toda la info que hay para llevar proyectos a cabo. Saludos


----------



## Soldadore Novatum (Abr 28, 2020)

Hola a todos!!

Soy totalmente novato en electrónica y soldadura de componentes...pero ahí estoy, aprendiendo de modo autodidacta con placas que he conseguido de distintos receptores de movimiento y otras que he comprado para practicar.
Tengo un libro también de electrónica básica que estoy estudiando a ratos.
He descubierto el foro buscando información sobre malla para desoldar y he decidido inscribirme, siempre me ha gustado la electrónica, me quedo fascinado con placas y mecanismos....arte para mí, así que he decidido conocer un poco más con vuestra ayuda.
Muchas gracias a todos.
Un saludo!!!


----------



## Videotron (Abr 28, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Videotron, soy de España Comunidad Valenciana provincia de Castellón y de Benicarló, tecnico reparador en electrónica de televisión desde los 12 años y ahora cuento con 58 años. tengo taller propio desde 1987, y nada he visto vuestro foro y me he registrado, voy a ver las averias expuestas y hacer uso de ellas si estan disponibles como igualmente voy a subir averias y sí puedo ayudar al equipo del foro, Un saludo a todos


----------



## Chelumin (Abr 28, 2020)

Hola, soy Alejandro, de Buenos Aires - Argentina, 54 años y técnico electrónico desde el año 84 trabajo en electrónica, de casualidad he encontrado el foro y me pareció interesante registrarme para oportunamente consultar o aportar alguna experiencia. Saludos a todos


----------



## micki6.3 (Abr 28, 2020)

Hola a todos los componentes de este foro.
Mi nombre es Miguel, soy un apasionado de la electrónica, y llegué aquí hace una semana buscando información en Google.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## P38J25 (Abr 28, 2020)

Holaaa, recien ingresado al foro, mi nombre es Daniel , argentino de muchos años, jaja.entusiasmado con el audio
desde las epocas de Eneka ,fapesa etc, luego por razones laborales pase a la industrial. ajubilado ya , retomando mis 
antiguas practicas, desempolvando placas Rca y Fapesa , quisiera volver a ellas para dejarlas operativas para que 
alguno de  mis sucesores disfrute. Me aleje de los boletines que guarde mucho tiempo de eneka , y ahora necesitaria 
si alguien tiene el Pre que comercializo Modultecnics PU500. Saludos a todos  y gracias.
Disculpen, necesito el circuito solamente.Sdos.


----------



## jav42 (Abr 28, 2020)

Hola a todos. me gusta la electrónica,  en especial trabajar con  corriente continua (jaja). Desde el año pasado con las 18650 y las tiras led hice varios proyectos de lamparas tipo emergencia, tratando de aprovechar los artefactos que se fueron juntando con el tiempo en casa, es decir, reciclar todo lo que puedo. Nunca hice una plaqueta y ahora me metí en un berenjenal de querer hacer un amplificador y bueno, llega uno a un punto donde hay que pedir consejo. Me pareció interesante este Foro. Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## carlos712009 (Abr 28, 2020)

Hola,  un saludo a todos , soy técnico en electrónica de Bs.As.


----------



## Nelson961127 (Abr 28, 2020)

Buenas, soy Nelson Acosta Ballagas, estudiante de ingeniería biomédica,en 5to año, súper apasionado a la electrónica y especialmente a la reparación y diseño de equipos electrónicos


----------



## debianreiser (Abr 28, 2020)

Hola, soy Jose Antonio de Santiago de Compostela y estoy aprendiendo electrónica desde hace unos años.


----------



## Cjhen (Abr 29, 2020)

Hola a todos los integrantes soy aficionado a este mundo de la electrónica. Espero favorecer en algún conocimiento y también obtener alguna ayuda de parte de uds. agradezco la aceptación en el foro.


----------



## Raimundo Sixto (Abr 29, 2020)

Hola soy Sixto, me gusta la electrónica, soy del gba. Argentina.


----------



## jmuniz (Abr 29, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Juan,vivo en Jaen (España),me presento en estos foros por que me gusta la electronica y pienso que son foros muy utiles para todos los que nos gusta la electronica y que hacemos uso de ellos para intercambiar experiencias y aprender cada cia mas.Gracias y saludos para todo el grupo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Yunimo (Abr 29, 2020)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Yunior y soy apasionado a la electrónica y por ello, le dedico mi tiempo libre a ese pasa tiempos. Mil gracias a los que hacen posible las publicaciones y permiten que acá por Cuba, podamos aprender y compartir también, lo que hacemos; utilizando siempre piezas recuperadas y sobre todo: mucho ingenio y creación con casi nada.


----------



## guillermosonido (Abr 29, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy guillermo de Argentina, son un aficionado autodidacta de la electrónica, trabajo como técnico de sonido y me gustaría aprender y compartir proyectos con el foro.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Helber Garcia (Abr 29, 2020)

Hola a Todos. Mucho gusto. Mi nombre es Helber Garcia, soy ingeniero electricista apasionado por la electrónica. En lo que les pueda colaborar con mucho gusto, igualmente agradezco de antemano la colaboración de todos ustedes: DIOS les bendiga
​


----------



## BellaOmarnis (Abr 29, 2020)

hola amigos soy una chica de 34 años mi nombre es omarnis, amor mucho la electrónica pero porque soy mujer muchos no me ayudan a superar mis deficiencias y no me ayudan a desarrollarme como profesional, pero me considero luchadora junto con mi pequeño hijo y voy a lograr mis metas con ayuda de Dios.. si alguno de ustedes no son machista y me desea colaborar estaré muy agradecida... tengo un conocimiento básico medio de electrónica, y me gusta aprender. he reparado algunos tv pero me considero una niña en estos oficios, quiero aprender mas, quisiera que me ayudaran a crear mis herramientas útiles para el trabajo de electronica y yo dar también lo poco que yo se, claro si alguno le sirve... gracias


----------



## J053 v. (Abr 29, 2020)

Hola todos gracias por aceptarme en el grupo saludos cordiales. 
Mi nombre es José, de Cartagena Colombia


----------



## Patricio Flanders (Abr 29, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​


Hola me llamo Patricio y soy de Chile y me gusta la electrónica, pero he trabajado más en electricidad, por eso le he entrado al foro.


----------



## Cube16 (Abr 30, 2020)

Hola soy Antonio de 49 tacos, vivo en Sevilla y me encanta la electrónica y electromecánica

Encontré este foro y si me gusta pues qui mi presentación y poder dar y recibir mucha información.

Saludos


----------



## David carla (Abr 30, 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos me llamo David Esquivel hace años que voy leyendo cositas  de electrónica,pero lo típico nunca hay mucho tiempo tengo una empresa de Aire acondicionado,calefacción etc ahora me saco el carnet de frió industrial y bueno siempre me ha gustado la electrónica y espero aprender muchas gracias!!!!!!


----------



## isdcomputacion (Abr 30, 2020)

Hola que tal , soy de Neuquen. saludos a todos.


----------



## Angeluco (Abr 30, 2020)

Hola a todos, me llamo Angel y soy de Santander, España, un saludo a todos.


----------



## pinrel (Abr 30, 2020)

Hola, tengo 37 años y muchas ganas de aprender y también muchas dudas, espero rebuscar por aqui y encontrar las respuestas. Gracias.


----------



## jzuleta (Abr 30, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Jose Zuleta, soy de la provincia de Salta Argentina, soy técnico en electrónica y es un agrado poder integrar éste foro, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## PALGUARIME1 (Abr 30, 2020)

Soy Jose Manuel Noriega, soy Profesor jubilado y tecnico en electronica mi aficion favorita! espero nutrirme con sus conocimientos y colaborar en lo que pueda con los mios. Saludos desde Venezuela


----------



## yy6jmr (Abr 30, 2020)

Ok, mi nombre es Jose Malave, soy tecnico en electrónica, muy apasionado de la misma he hecho varios proyecto que con el tiempo los pondré en éste foro, gracias a todos por compartir.


----------



## GuillermoPC (May 1, 2020)

Hola a todos: Desde España (Vigo). Os he encontrado por casualidad.Y quedé sorprendido por una respuesta de alguno de vosotros, relacionada con la medición de unos transistores... Así de sencillo. Aficionado y admirado por cosas que leo relacionadas con esta materia. En casa tengo algunos aparatos que deseo comprender (sobre todo audio y de uso doméstico) rememorando algunos estudios de mi juventud. Ahora mismo, llego al limite de la paciencia para conseguir el manual de servicio de un equipo (radio, cassete y dual 1224 - mod. EF5 RKS) y no lo consigo...
Casi está. Pero me falta conocer una conexión del oscilador, y retirar la clavija hembra de la conexión de los auriculares (jack de 6,5) estéreo. Para retirar el frente del equipo y poder acceder al dial de la radio para colocar la cuerda que está rota... 
Lamento el rollo. Pero ya está.
Estoy un poco "apabullado" con vuestro nivel. Pero me encanta vuestra sencillez.  Me voy a dedicar más a preguntar que a responder...
Felicidades a todos, y que vayáis pasando los confinamientos del coronavirus de la mejor manera piosible.
Un abrazo fuerte desde Galicia. ( está lloviendo en este momento, y parece que seguirá el resto del día.


----------



## Francesc Vilches (May 1, 2020)

Hola:

Me llamo Francesc, vivo en Barcelona.  Y me gusta intentar arreglar mis aparatos electrónicos cuando se estropean. Aunque raras veces lo consigo..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Me uno a la comunidad a ver si puedo aumentar el ratio de éxitos.


Un saludo,
Francesc.


----------



## toni008 (May 1, 2020)

Hola:
me llamo Antonio, soy de Las PAlmas de Gran Canaria, aficionado a la electronica, tecnico de equipos electronicos de consumo, 
este es un gran foro, a ver lo que podemos aprender aqui, 
gracias,saludos a todos, 
antonio


----------



## JorgeBern (May 1, 2020)

Hola buen dia, soy Jorge de Argentina, soy ingeniero en electrónica y por supuesto me apasiona. Gracias, Saludos


----------



## boni380 (May 1, 2020)

Hola me llamo JUAN JOSE y SOY DE CACERES ESPAÑA . Yo también soy aficionado a la electrónica y no tengo tanta experiencia en reparación asi es que me gustaria que también me apoyaran aquellos que ya tienen mucha experiencia. un saludo a todos .


----------



## oscar1978 (May 1, 2020)

Mi nombre es Oscar Carceles,

Decorador y emprendedor.

Gracias por recibirme en su comunidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Terrones 57 (May 1, 2020)

Gracias amigos de la comunidad, me siento complacido por haber logrado ingresar a ser partícipe del foro, soy aficionado a la electrónica desde 1,983 y espero aprender muchísimo más con el conocimiento de los amigos.
Gracias de veras.


----------



## EzEkieL (May 1, 2020)

No entraba como hace 10 a;os... me presento de nuevo??? jajaja.
Hermoso como esta el foro... espero que un ratón pequeño y cerebrudo siga...


----------



## jose manuel (May 1, 2020)

Hola buenas me presento me llamo José Manuel soy mecánico y estoy empezando en esto de la electrónica espero poder aprender de ustedes y poder aportar lo que sé.
 un saludo y gracias


----------



## martyn (May 1, 2020)

Hola me llamo Martin, y soy de corrientes capital, como hobby me gusta la electronica, me registre para poder aprender un poco de electronica basica para mi uso cotidiano...
Un saludo a Todoss...


----------



## Mishra (May 1, 2020)

Hola saludos desde Barcelona, aunque Granaino de nacimiento, me llamo Miguel Hitos y tengo 65 Tacos recién cumplidos, lo que significa que soy un jubilado, desde hace casi 6 años, desde siempre fui un entusiasta de la electrónica y a pesar de la jubilación sigo siéndolo. Como dicen mis hijos en la prehistoria estudie electrónica industrial, y hace unos 20 años, me saqué el título de mecánico naval.  Y mi vida profesional fue primero como técnico de mantenimiento e instalaciones en SEAT (10 años) de hay pasé a la docencia en un instituto de FP como profesor de practicas e informática (31 años), compaginándolo con lo anterior, monte una tienda de montaje, venta y reparación de ordenadores en la que colaboraba mi hija (6 años) y por ultimo como mecánico naval, en una empresa de remolcadores (15 años). Siempre, entre cambios solape unos 2-3 años ambas ocupaciones antes de hacer el cambio definitivo.
A lo largo de todos estos años, fui adquiriendo bastante experiencia, siempre fui bastante inquieto, en cuanto a adquirir conocimientos, he realizado o participado en bastantes proyectos o desarrollos, que aunque tengo titulación de ingeniería electrónica y mecánico naval, he tocado, prácticamente todo lo relacionado con la industria, (electrónica, telecomunicaciones, soldadura, hidráulica, mecánica de motores, mecanizado industrial (manual y cnc), automatismos convencional y con plc, informática (mantenimiento de Harw.).... etc). lo que siempre se me ha atascado un poco es el tema de la programacion que aunque la he tocado en muchos aspectos o lenguajes siempre se me ha resistido y aunque domino muchos temas, lo que no quiere decir, que sea un experto en todos, unos mas que otros. y ya lo dice el refrán aprendiz de todo... maestro de nada.
Este foro ya lo había visitado anteriormente buscando información sobre fuentes alimentación conmutadas para un proyecto en los remolcadores, cosa que me ayudó.
Y ahora regresé para otra fuente para un amplificador de clase C de 2x300W. ya vi varios temas y de hay sacare mis conclusiones y diseñaré mi propia fuente.
Estoy a disposición de cualquier miembro del foro que quiera consultar alguna duda y espero poder poner mi granito de arena.
sin enrollarme más reciban un cordial saludo.


----------



## vladimir andres (May 1, 2020)

hola soy vladimir becerra.de caldera.me gusta la electronica y espero su apollo.lesdeceo un buen fin de semana...grasias


----------



## warriorp (May 2, 2020)

Hola a todos. A mis 50 años ahora me da por aprender un poco de electrónica. No suelo preguntar mucho, más bien soy de dar vueltas para encontrar la información, pero os ruego tengáis paciencia porque veo que me va costar lo mío. Un saludo a todos


----------



## samix (May 2, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Sami,tengo 30 años y soy de málaga (España), me gusta mucho la electrónica,no tengo mucho conocimiento y me gustaría aprender con profesionales como ustedes.

Gracias por permitirme acceder a vuestra comunidad y compartir vuestro conocimiento.

Un saludo.


----------



## juanka-21 (May 2, 2020)

Hola gente.
Cai por google ja! buscando esquemas.
Soy Juan Carlos y espero poder ayudar con algo de mi experiencia y sumar la de los integrantes de este Foro.
Saludos a Todos.


----------



## Rufas (May 2, 2020)

Me gustaria presentarme 

Soy aficionado a la reparacion de todo tipo de aparatos electronicos y elctricos me gusta aprwnder y creo que es em sitio ideneo para aprender 


Hracias por acojerme en el mismo

  Att : R. RUFAS


----------



## carlitojj (May 2, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Carlito, soy de Venezuela, apasionado por la electrónica y me gusta hacer experimentos y practicar, espero aprender mucho en el foro y aportar.


----------



## Richi10 (May 2, 2020)

Gracias por aceptarme yo soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica me apasiona y estoy intentando  aprender  mucho de todos los maestros de esta comunidad


----------



## DIAGSOFTWARE (May 2, 2020)

Hola como están todos. Gracias por aceptarme. Mi nombre es Mauricio y soy de Argentina Bs As. Me encanta la electrónica y me gustaría interiorizarme mas.


----------



## Rezagado (May 2, 2020)

Hola a todos.
Mi nombre es Enrique y escribo desde Galicia (España)
Siempre me ha gustado este mundo y, aunque no lo estudié cuando debería, me veo ahora con más de 40 cursando un ciclo de Formación Profesional en Electrónica. (de ahí lo de Rezagado...)
A ver si se cumple lo de que "Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena".

Espero, sobre todo, aprender de todos ustedes y, si se da el caso, poder aportar algo también.

Saludos y gracias anticipadas para todos!


----------



## Zhero (May 2, 2020)

Buenas y santas. Nunca me gusta mucho esto de la presentación en los foros pero sé que puede ser útil.
Mi nombre es Hugo, vivo en Rosario, Arg. y llegué al foro buscando información específica.
Me gusta la electrónica, supongo que como a todos aquí. El uso que le doy es para proyectos personales tipo hobby.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## josber (May 3, 2020)

Me presento gracias por la oportunidad que me han dado de pertenecer a esta comunidad espero contribuir al crecimiento de la misma con los pocos  o muchos conocimientos adquiridos


----------



## rukoso (May 3, 2020)

Hola. Me llamo Edgar, soy de Pontevedra y tengo 30 años.  He leído varias veces éste foro buscando información sobre circuitos, no tengo mucha experiencia pero si me gusta la electrónica y hacer cambios en los circuitos según convenga. Sobre todo me muevo en ésto en temas de acústica y electronica de auto.


----------



## PERCYHORNICKEL (May 3, 2020)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Percy Hornickel. Ingeniero en Petroleo. soy aficionado a la electronica y estoy intentando hacer algunos pequeños proyectos o modificaciones de circuitos para de esta manera ir aprendiendo un poco más cada vez. Ultimamente he estado haciendo algunos circuitos para guitarra y necesito comprender mejor algunas cosas en cuanto al estudio de los mismos (bias, impedancias, filtros, etc). Espero puedan ayudarme en este foro.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## ajsd2573 (May 3, 2020)

Hola.
Saludo cordial
Soy Ingeniero electrónico
Educador jubilado
Tengo una empresa de Electrónica. con 44 años de fundada.
Mi area ELECTRONICA INDUSTRIAL PRINCIPALMENTE, 
segundo Electromedicina
Estoy abierto a aportar y espero tambien aprender.
Saludo  cordial.
Soy Antonio Jose Sandoval Doza
Ing Electrónico
Educador Jubilado
De todo un poquito pero mi especialidad, Electrónica industrial, electromedicina
estoy a la orden de la comunidad.


----------



## Maijuanem (May 3, 2020)

Que tal? Soy Tecnico Electromecánico, en este momento, estudiante por 3er año de Ingenieria Electrónica en la UNM.
Me apasiona mucho la programación de MCUs y me he iniciado en Arduino pasando a Freescale.
De este ultimo aun tengo demasiadas dudas y ladrillos sin pegar en mi pared de conocimiento.
Gracias y espero poder ayudar desde mi lugar también.


----------



## Freddy sanchez segura (May 3, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy de Costa Rica y me gusta hacer proyectos de audio, también reparar pantallas modernas.


----------



## Daniel Hernandez (May 4, 2020)

Un saludo desde Venezuela, gracias por aceptarme en éste grupo.


----------



## Juliohh87 (May 4, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Julio Ortega de Guatemala, me gradué de secundaria en Electronica y actualmente estoy estudiando ingenieria en Sistemas, trabajo en la rama de las telecomunicaciones, me uní porque me interesa mucho el mundo de la electronica y lo veo mas como una parte de mis pasiones. saludos a todos!


----------



## Correos34 (May 4, 2020)

Hola a todos,  un saludo desde España, la verdad, me empieza apasionar el mundo de la electrónica, por circunstancias de la vida ahora me dedico a esto, aunque de siempre me ha gustado...espero aprender y poder ayudarles en todo lo que pueda....gracias por aceptarme....


----------



## sergiofumasoni (May 4, 2020)

Hola me presento desde Buenos Aires Argentina, como mi usuario lo indica mi nombre es Sergio Fumasoni tengo 56 años y me dedico a las reparaciones desde hace no se cuanto ya, mi viejo reparaba multimetros desde los años 1950 aproximadamente y yo con 12 años le ayudaba, hasta que a los 15 tome un curso de reparación de radio y tv y con los años me especialice en caraudio, hasta hace unos 3 años ( 35 años reparando autoestereos) que empece a trabajar en una fabrica y ahora soy Jefe de Mantenimiento, tengo gente a cargo pero la electrónica siempre me llama jaja y hoy buscando un circuito para regular una resistencia calefactora que funciona con 24vac llegue a este foro, bueno espero seguir aprendiendo y si mis conocimientos me lo permiten darles una mano en lo que pueda.
Saludos y gracias por aceptarme, perdón por lo extenso de la presentación.


----------



## dragonflyer (May 4, 2020)

Buenas...


----------



## maxemilio (May 4, 2020)

Saludos , un amante de la electrónica.


----------



## ruedadav (May 4, 2020)

Buenas noche, he encontrado éste foro, espero poder participar a sus inquietudes. Soy David de Colonia, técnico Hardware


----------



## rubcanli (May 4, 2020)

Ruben Candanoza de Soledad Atlántico Colombia, me gustó la electrónica desde los 6 años, a los 10 ya reparaba y armaba circuitos, mi sueño era estudiar ingeniería electrónica pero por falta de plata estudié solo tecnico, he armado circuitos sencillos de rf , de FM, osciladores, circuitos digitales, ttl, cmos, reparé vhs, Betamax, ahora mismo reparo computadoras, microondas y cualquier cosa que caiga por diversión, me gusta mucho la teoría y la práctica.


----------



## Pejerrey821 (May 4, 2020)

Hola, soy Germán  de Mar del Plata , un gusto  de pertenecer a éste grupo , gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## FERSANZ (May 4, 2020)

Gracias por permitirme participar en tan prestigioso foro, conozco muy poco de electrónica, soy tecnólogo en sistemas. Saludos.


----------



## Ankaua (May 5, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy un fanático de la electrónica, espero poder ayudar y aprender de todos.

Saludos


----------



## koke2112 (May 5, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es José y vivo en Alicante. Después de la mecánica dedico mi tiempo a programar con arduino para convertir mis ideas en cacharrillos con los que jugar. Espero poder ayudaros en lo que conozca y encontrar solución a mis inquietudes


----------



## Jumaedar (May 5, 2020)

Mi nombre es Manuel Estrada, soy mexicano,  Ingeniero en Mecatrónica, me gusta la electrónica, tanto en nivel de señales como de potencia, en parte por eso elegí mi carrera, sin embargo me retiré de esa área por un tiempo y ahora estoy algo oxidado, si puedo ayudarles en algo lo haré, y si pueden ayudarme lo agradezco. Justo ahora estoy entrando por una duda de la que estoy seguro haber aprendido la respuesta, y aún así me falla : /


----------



## katalina (May 5, 2020)

hola buenas noches, mi nombre es katalina londoño soy de bogota - Colombia me gusta mucho la robotica y estoy estudiando ing mecatronica y biomedica actualmente , estoy en 4 semestre.me parece muy chevere  participar en estos foros ya que me gusta mostrar mi conocimiento y por su puesto aprender de los demás.
sin mas que decir  un gran saludo a todos .


----------



## dogdark (May 5, 2020)

Hola soy Sergio, autodidacta en la electrónica, he ido aprendiendo por que generalmente pregunto cuando tengo dudas, y con ese apoyo que me han dado, siempre termino resolviendo mis problemas.


----------



## robwarrior (May 5, 2020)

Hola a todos los del Foro desde Cuba

Saludos, mi nombre es Robert Guerrero, edad 51 años, técnico electrónico desde el año 2000, la electrónica es mi pasión y actualmente me desempeño en el mundo de las reparaciones electrónicas aplicada a la informática. 

Googleando encontré este rincón donde poder saciar mi sed de conocimientos y donde deseo colaborar ayudando a otros que necesiten de mí. 
Actualmente me considero un contumaz aprendiz y me gusta agradecer aquel que brinda su mano o su amistad para ayudar a construir un mundo mejor desde nuestra trinchera tecnológica...

Gracias por aceptarme, saludos con afectos pata todos.


----------



## Jlvfran89 (May 6, 2020)

Hola, soy Francisco de Barquisimeto Lara Venezuela. Encantado de participar en estos foros que tanto ayudan.  Soy electricista con pasión a la electrónica. Saludos


----------



## Chegraes (May 6, 2020)

Hola a todos. Gracias por dejarme participar


----------



## lu4bmg (May 6, 2020)

Gracias por aceptarme en el grupo , soy Mario de Buenos Aires , Argentina , soy  radioaficionado y me gusta la electronica como hobby , espero poder aprender y sacarme dudas en este grupo . Saludos a la comunidad de electronicos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## omarjsp66 (May 6, 2020)

Hola un cordial saludos a todos mi nombre es OMAR SANTELIZ, soy de Acarigua una provincia de Venezuela en el Estados Portuguesa, soy T.S.U. en Informática,  pero me gusta a electronica , siempre reviso los proyectos que montan por la web , actualmente estoy reparando un horno microondas que era digital, se le daño el panel de la botonera y el circuito digital, lo voy a pasar a manual con un reloj temporizados y le estoy colocando un Sw - on-off , me recomendaron este foro y deseo aprender de ustedes, muchas gracias


----------



## Cocochambo (May 6, 2020)

Buen día, mí nombre es Mauricio Molero, soy técnico en electrodomésticos en gral. Y calefacción central y tengo un taller en Río Gallegos, Santa Cruz. Espero poder ayudar con mí experiencia y también aprender mucho, saludo a todos.


----------



## Vedeli (May 6, 2020)

Hola muy buenas me llamo Jose y soy tecnico informático, soy nuevo en electrónica y estoy empezando a aprender, espero aprender bastante y ayudar siempre dentro mis posibilidades.

Un saludo !


----------



## tavillo1969 (May 6, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Gustavo Araiza y vengo al foro con la intención de aprender y enseñar en su caso, les mando un saludos a todos¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## MAD27 (May 6, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Emmanuel de Santa Fe Argentina, tengo 38 años, soy Técnico Informático aunque se de todo un poco, aficionado a la electrónica y la robótica. Saludos!


----------



## monchis1079 (May 6, 2020)

Hola, saludos colegas, aqui en Cancún zona continental


----------



## CarlosOscar (May 6, 2020)

Hola a todos! Mi nombre es Carlos, desde pequeño me ha gustado meter mano a aparatos que no funcionan y tratar de echarlos a andar, en algunas ocasiones lo logre sin saber que hacia, pero me gustaría aprender más sobre ello. Me considero un aficionado al audio y todo lo que conlleva. Un saludo a todos


----------



## diegoz2020 (May 6, 2020)

Hola, soy Diego Cattaneo desde Cordoba, Argentina. Me dedico a la reparación de electrodomésticos, me gusta encontrar pc  para sacar piezas y poder armarlas para probar juegos y programas, es mas en mi casa y taller tengo 4 y todas son armadas con pc que la gente descarta, soy tecnico electrónico, pero me dedico mas a la parte eléctrica, como licuadoras planchas, microondas, secarropas, boyeros, lo que entre al taller, no le arisqueo a nada.


----------



## tvunco (May 6, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Fernando  y agradezco mucho que me acepten, es difícil para mi entablar relaciones por mi discapacidad. Les agradezco de corazón el conocimiento que aquí vuelcan.


----------



## josefh (May 6, 2020)

Buenas noches, mi nombre es José, soy un principiante en electrónica, este foro será de gran ayuda para mí, gracias.

Boa noite, meu nome é Jose, sou iniciante em eletronica este foro sera de muita ajuda para mim, grato.


----------



## djjimsanti (May 7, 2020)

Hola. Soy Santiago y soy profesional reciente. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Hakuna187 (May 7, 2020)

Buenas, soy Martin, Profesional, me gusta la electronica, quiero saber mas sobre ella, cualquier cosa estaria chido hacer algun grupo de trabajo y compartir conocimiento. 

Cualquier cosa, con gusto ponganse en contacto con migo.

¡Saludos!


----------



## suso_tej (May 7, 2020)

Hola

Soy Jesús (Suso) he llegado a este foro buscando ayuda para hacer reparaciones caseras, ya me he peleado con un televisor (gané), con un portátil (perdí) y ahora estoy con una bicicleta de spinning

Gracias y Saludos


----------



## bocigas (May 7, 2020)

Buenos días a todos. Doy las gracias que seguramente me ayudéis mucho. Un saludo


----------



## japi9 (May 7, 2020)

Buenas y santas para todo el grupo , soy de Merlo San Luis Argentina , técnico en comunicaciones con 30 años de experiencia en el tema en vhf uhf tv y fm , espero ser util.


----------



## NicoPLC (May 7, 2020)

Buenas, mi nombre es Nicolás de Uruguay. Me dedico a de todo un poco, pero en mis ratos libres me gusta programar .net, ahora estoy con Unreal engine, PLC (schneider telemecanique mas que nada) y  muy bascio de pics. Llegue a este foro con el animo de aprender para proyectos que tengo que hacer en el laburo y si esta en mis capacidades, tambien poder aportar algo, de chico siempre me gusto la electronica y la robotica y he realizado algunas reparaciones exitosas, basicamente a (huev) pero me gustaria poder saber realmente como repararlas y no al tuntun como hasta ahora.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Christian007 (May 7, 2020)

Buen día.
Mi nombre es Christian , estudié ingeniería mecatronica, tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica pero en mi trabajo no lo aplico como tal, pues no tengo mucha experiencia. por eso me uno al foro para aprender mas de ésta área y aportar lo poco que conozco.


----------



## Rodolfo.Valdes (May 7, 2020)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre Rodolfo Valdés Quintana.. Tambien soy emprendedor en esto de las reparaciones electronicas y gusto de estudiar y aprender electronica todos los dias.. gracias  a todos.


----------



## Drinkingo (May 7, 2020)

Hola a Todos

Mi nombre es D y acabo de entrar a éste foro, será mi primera vez.... jajajja
He leído temas bastante interesantes, felicitaciones
espero aportar en lo que pueda...

Saludos,


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Mark01 (May 8, 2020)

Hola amigos,electronico aficionado con pequeños proyectos.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Anyerzon999 (May 8, 2020)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Anyerson Rosales, soy aficionado a la electronica con 36 años de edad, me gustaría compartir inquietudes y dudas por esta via, mi difunto papa ejerció 30 años en la electrónica y por ende me gustaría continuar con el mismo, gracias por la bienvenida, estamos a su orden.


----------



## Rino9 (May 8, 2020)

Hola a todos. 
Entre en este foro por un artículo publicado por el señor: JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL sobre el regulador de tensión por pwm.
Después de mucho tiempo buscando en Internet,  en inglés en chino, etc. Foro este increíble.


----------



## Kamdy 82 (May 8, 2020)

Hola compañeros  aquí estamos para aprender un Saludo


----------



## arnoldo67 (May 8, 2020)

Hola Mi nombre es Luis Arnoldo, soy de Costa Rica tengo varios años de travajar en electronica, gracias por aceptarme en el grupo


----------



## jancli (May 8, 2020)

Hola ....un aficionado a la electronica ......empece con la revista Lupin !!!


----------



## juanzh (May 9, 2020)

Hola,. buenos días, me apasiona la electrónica y me registré para aprender algo del tema, tengo 49 años.

Sin mas, gracias por admitirme.


----------



## J4BIT (May 9, 2020)

Muy buenas, otro mas aficionado a la electrónica!!!! Un saludo desde Valencia


----------



## Sileighty_ (May 9, 2020)

Hola! mi nombre es Ezequiel Hayes, tengo 18 años y soy de Pergamino, bs.as. Estoy metido en el mundo de la electricidad y electrónica desde los 12 años mas o menos, empece como la mayoría seguramente, desarmando juguetes para ver que tenían adentro... 

 Recuerdo que uno de mis primeros proyectos fue unas luces audioritmicas con el famoso TIP31.. También me gusta la automatización, arduino y control de potencia. con 15 años diseñe desde cero y arme un sistema de transferencia y arranque automático para un grupo electrógeno.

Actualmente se podría decir que "me defiendo",  aunque me falta muchísimo por aprender.. Espero poder ayudar en el foro. Saludos


----------



## 3-500z (May 9, 2020)

Buenas y saludos a todos.

Me llamo José Luis y llevo jugando y trabajando con electronica desde los 18 años, ya bastante pasados, hace mucho tiempo... je, je..
He trabajado muchos años en mantenimiento aunque llevo más años en operacion de equipos, por lo que se pierde algo de práctica. Como radioaficionado diseño y construyo pequeño equipamiento para la estación, y te permite mantener el gusanillo a raya.

Buscando informacion para un proyecto, pensé que un lugar como este es ideal para poder consultar con otros compañeros y conseguir puntos de vista diferentes.

Intentaré ayudar en todo lo que esté en mi mano, aunque creo que recibiré más ayuda que la que yo pueda dar, pero siempre con buen rollo y ganas de aprender.

Nos leemos..


----------



## Jose silvino (May 9, 2020)

Hola compañeros, soy de colombia y residente de la ciudad de bogotá, tengo 58 años y muchos años metido en la electronica, tecnico en televisión trc y lcd también en sonido y lo que se me pueda presentar que contenga electronica, tambien soy tecnologo en telecomunicaciones a nivel satelital y terrestre.
Bueno la idea de estar en este foro de electrónica es compartir conocimientos y también hallar respuestas y orientación de parte de todos uds.
Por otra parte saludar a mi colega Andrés moderador de este foro y quien también es de Colombia.
saludo a todos mis colegas del globo terráqueo.


----------



## GimenezA (May 10, 2020)

Hola soy nueva por aquí, espero aprende mucho en la comunidad. Ana.


----------



## macbomb (May 10, 2020)

Hola a todos. 
Soy Miquel y ya hace un tiempo que os conozco aunque no me habia registrado hasta hoy.
Me gusta meter las manos en todas partes  entre ellas la electrónica pero quien mucho abarca poco aprieta, dicen, y claro, a la que me meto a hacer qualquier cosa llegan los problemas!  aquí estoy pues, a ver si aprendo alguna cosa de vosotros, los expertos.
Saludos


----------



## berchuger (May 10, 2020)

Hola a todos. Gracias por armar este espacio para compartir conocimientos. Si bien soy lo que técnicamente llamamos un "anciano en riesgo sanitario", aún estoy activo y me desempeño como Gerente de Tecnología en un canal de TV de Aire, por lo que en varios aspectos específicos puedo dar una mano. El único problema es que soy vago para visitar las páginas, así que, en caso de necesidad, metan presión por el correo electrónico.
Nuevamente, gracias por el espacio.
Germán Berizzo - San Carlos de Bariloche - Río Negro


----------



## Teraflop (May 10, 2020)

Buenos dias a todos/as, mi nombre es Andreu, y no soy profesional, ni estudiante de electronica, pero llevo toda mi vida siendo autodidacta y entusiasta de la electrónica, y hablo de los inicios, cuando todavia se trabajaba con valvulas de vacio, y la lectronica era solo para unos pocos.
saludos.


----------



## Cristianseen (May 10, 2020)

Hola a todos, me llamo Cristian, soy técnico electromecánico recibido y tengo mucha afición por la electrónica desde que era muy chico. Siempre me interesaron los automatísmos y los comandos prácticos a distancias de manera electrónica. No soy técnico en electrónica pero si me gusta mucho y de hecho comprendo la lectura de los componentes y la lógica de conexiones y funcionamientos. Desde ya estoy agradecido en poder estar en este foro del cual entre todos nos ayudamos de manera desinteresada y aportando nuestros conocimiento y opiniones para el bien y confort de cada uno de nosotros.
Muchas gracias y saludos cordiales para todos.


----------



## mbrem (May 10, 2020)

Hola amigos soy brasileña, felicitaciones por lo trabajo.

Ola amigos, sou brasileiro, parabens pelo trabalho.


----------



## Dejayterry (May 11, 2020)

Hola amigos, buenos días, soy nuevo en el grupo, estoy buscando tarjetas de audio driver para un amplificador casero que estoy haciendo.


----------



## Luis Mellado (May 11, 2020)

Muy buenas a todos, mi nombre es Luis Mellado y soy un apasionado de la electrónica, sobretodo cuando se trata de automatismos, al ser un mundo en constante cambio siempre está bien poder encontrar un foro dónde se vayan tratando temas de actualidad y ver hacia dónde está encaminado el sector.

Siempre que pueda aportar algo de información no dudaré en hacerlo, felicitaciones por este foro tan agradable!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## osmaryangel (May 11, 2020)

Mi nombre es Osmar Rojas de Venezuela Estado Vargas... Tengo 29 años soy Profesor de electricidad Maritma. ademas TSU en electrónica, me gusta la reparación y  solución de problemas digitales, y eléctricos ,estar y pertenecer a grupos y foros  permite el intercambio de información y por ende la obtención de conocimiento, el aprendizaje significativo y mas aun la interrelación social para la grandeza personal. 

Ademas un foro permite buscar solución a problemas que otros no pueden enlazando un sin números de mentes y culturas para compartir información que algunos países no tienen a disposición. 

Gracias al creador del foro por permitir la entrada y saludos gracias a los integrantes.


----------



## txoptxop (May 11, 2020)

Hola! Me llamo Álvaro, tengo 39 años y soy aficionado a la electrónica. Saludos!!!


----------



## macatraque (May 11, 2020)

Hola! Me llamo Adrián y me gusta la electrónica. Buscando en la red sobre una fuente de alimentación que me está dando algún que otro quebradero encontré este foro. Un saludo!


----------



## leancti (May 11, 2020)

Hola. mi nombre es Leandro. tengo pocos conocimientos a mis 37 años, pero muchas ganas de aprender de todos los expertos que forman parte de esta comunidad.

estoy tratando de ver un tema de unos monitores o parlantes mackie cr3, por una falla común que tienen. ojala encuentre la solución

Un saludo grande


----------



## EsqueiderMan1972 (May 11, 2020)

Sor Raúl Angel García, nacido el 5 de Febrero de 1972, informático de vocación, que afortunadamente ha terminado siendo ésta mi profesión (aunque, bueno, más bien me tienen haciendo programas, aplicaciones y bases de datos para Microsoft Access con VBA, aunque yo prefiero mejor hacerlo con MySQL y PHP pero bueno...
Super-aficionado a los inventos y la electrónica desde mis 14 añitos, aquí estoy, actualmente construyendome un "magnetófono experimental, y buscando circuitos y cosas que puedan guiarme para cómo montar circuitos preamplificadores para cabezal de cassette, ya que el "previo para pick-up magnético" que tengo ahí montado a dicho cabezal, me da algún que otro problemilla (u problemote más bien)
También ando buscando, por el otro sentido, circuitos que pasen las señales de línea a un cabezal de grabación de cassette, y por último, circuitos "osciladores" de corriente para aplicar "BIAS" tanto al cabezal de reproducción como al de grabación, como luego, al de borrado


----------



## sebastian ramirez (May 11, 2020)

Hola, soy Sebastian Ramirez, estudiante de  ingeniería biomedica, principiante y gracias por pertenecer a ésta comunidad


----------



## fedejas (May 12, 2020)

Saludos para todos, me presento, quien escribe Luis desde Córdoba, Argentina con mas de medio siglo respirando y gracias a la situación mundial retorno a lo que siempre amé, mi admiración a todos aquellos que se animan a experimentar eso que tenemos en la cabeza dando vueltas.


----------



## YORKAE10 (May 12, 2020)

Buenas, soy Jorge Torres, técnico en fotocopiadoras, me gusta la electrónica, estoy interesado en aprender sobre tv.


----------



## aobando (May 12, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Alexander Obando, soy de Costa Rica, es un placer poder compartir con ustedes de este foro.


----------



## Ricardo BE (May 12, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Ricardo actualmente me encuentro estudiando Ingeniería en informática razón por la que me inscrito a este foro para retro alimentar algunas dudas que me surjan.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 13, 2020)

Muy Buenas a todos, 
Me re... presento después de un parde años de ausencia aca estoy, vivito y circuiteando de nuevo. 
Veo con agrado como el foro que tanto me a dado a crecido y esta mejor que nunca. 
Desde Córdoba Argentina apasionado por la Electrónica y la Tecnología para lo que pueda aportar.
Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## Carlos29 (May 13, 2020)

Hola a todos me llamo Carlos y me encanta todo lo relacionado con la electrónica, espero poder compartir conocimientos y aficiones con todos.
un saludo!!


----------



## Roberto Daniel (May 13, 2020)

Soy Roberto Daniel, 65 años, de Argentina. Vivo del aire...acondicionado, e ingresé al mundo de la electrónica a partir de la escuela técnica cursada, y mis intereses por la aplicación en mi trabajo. ¡Saludo a todos!


----------



## JAngelf (May 13, 2020)

Me llamo José ángel Fernández desde Lugo (Galicia - España) y soy un entusiasta y apasionado de la Electrónica y la Informática. No soy mucho de participar salvo si realmente puedo aportar algo y ayudar con la solución.
Saludos a todas y a todos!


----------



## Grande1966 (May 13, 2020)

Hola. me llamo Carlos, electricista y técnico en refrigeración. Argentino, por lo cual siempre lo que nos pasa siempre ha pasado antes en Europa por la diferencia de tecnología. Por eso recurro a este tipo de páginas a resolver, o por lo menos tratar de hacerlo, los diferentes problemas que se me presentan. Abrazos


----------



## LUISNOVATO (May 13, 2020)

Hola me llamo Luis. Siempre me ha gustado enredar un poco y reparar pequeñas averías, aunque suelo acabando destrozando lo que toco.

Gracias por acogerme.


----------



## CarlosPierola (May 13, 2020)

Buenas tardes; a los integrantes del sitio, espero poder aportar, aunque soy algo inexperto en temas electrónicos.


----------



## ricky905 (May 13, 2020)

Hola a todos los miembros de éste foro cada vez mas popular, soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica y tecnico en electricidad industrial, soy de Trujillo departamento de La Libertad- Perú, espero poder aportar lo poco que se y esperar lo mismo siempre con el respeto que cada uno se merece, saludos a todos y bienvenido sea todo lo que tiene que ver con el conocimiento de la electronica.


----------



## Mario24 (May 13, 2020)

Hola soy Mario Parra, estudiante de electrónica ..soy auxiliar en una IPS ..y aún tengo muchas dudas ya que la mayoría de clases que he tenido han Sido virtuales. Espero poder afianzar mis conocimientos y también poder desempeñar bien mi trabajo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## alrojacad (May 13, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Alberto Rojano, soy de Ciénaga Magdalena, Colombia, soy técnico en electrónica y un apasionado de ella.


----------



## ricciolide (May 14, 2020)

Buen día Mi nombre es daniel, estoy iniciándome en electrónica y me referenciaron como muy interesante esta pagina, espero poder aportar algo,a pesar de mi poca experiencia. Mi edad 65 años, nunca es tarde. Gracias


----------



## jmrp84 (May 14, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes desde Cadiz , me llamo Jose ,  estudié electrónica hace unos años y desde entonces estoy enamorado de éste mundo.
Aunque nunca he trabajado de técnico, soy aficionado de la electrónica. y hago uso personal y me gusta aprender siempre algo mas. por eso estoy por aqui. saludos a todos.


----------



## Chapuzas3 (May 14, 2020)

Hola, soy José y he visto por casualidad vuestro foro que me ha parecido muy interesantey con gente muy altamente cualificada y con muchas ganas de ayudar a los demás. Gracias por recibirme


----------



## Radiooperador (May 14, 2020)

Muy buenas tardes Andres & Amigos! me alegro compartir y aprender info electrónica con uds. Me han traído aquí -mas de una vez- el buscador de Google y dado con el poco tiempo que contaba en esas oportunidades, leía que preguntas y respuestas potenciaban el buen trato que necesitan los que estudian , los que reparan y los que utilizan y/o permiten utilizar la buena electrónica. Así que aquí estoy! Me dedico a la formación de Operadores Profesionales de Telecomunicaciones (hace muuchos años!) y desde siempre me interesa todo lo que la tecnología electrónica y su Taller nos brinda a diario. Argentina ha sido - lamentablemente en el siglo pasado- un grande en AUDIO y allá por los años 70 de aquella centuria llegó a fabricar audio módulos de primerísima calidad, que entre otras cosas  que ustedes hábilmente comentan como repararlos! Se que tienen y -es también mi deseo que tengan- mucho por hacer;  y quien les dice un día de estos se abran los canales para que volvamos a ser ese importante y respetado productor de electrónica que fuimos! Para los mas jóvenes no sólo contábamos con equipos valvulares de primera, sino que allá por los 70 estábamos haciendo transistores y mas aún nuestros audio módulos por ejemplo eran requeridos para importación mundial..
Es un gustazo compartir con uds. este foro! Gracias Andrés, gracias a todos por su atención! RAFA

_Reconociendo y confirmando las palabras del el integrante que me precede (Dr. Zoidberg)_


----------



## Jacks_Yudis (May 14, 2020)

Buenas, soy Daniel Yudis y estudio electrónica en el bachillerato técnico hasta que ocurrió este confinamiento, debido a que deje de ir a clases no he podido seguir aprendiendo más sobre electrónica, encima que este año iba a tener más clases prácticas :c . Como no recuerdo muchas cosas que estudie estos ultimos 2 años  quise volver a repasar pero con el agregado de realizar algún que otro proyecto o realizar mantenimiento a un equipo. Pero he tenido varias dificultades y como tengo algo más de tiempo que antes vine a esta comunidad con mucha curiosidad .

Un cordial saludo y un abrazo.


----------



## Romerocm (May 14, 2020)

Hola soy Romerocm soy estudiante de Ing. En sistemas y se me complica con mis materias de diseño logico aunque siento que son basicas no logro comprenderlas al 100 espero poder aprender mucho asi como enseñar lo poco que aepa.


----------



## tecniservicio (May 14, 2020)

Buenas noches amigos.


----------



## JORGEIVAN (May 15, 2020)

Yo soy Jorge Ivan Aguilera Santibáñez, y vivo en el estado de Oaxaca en México, soy un principiante en ésto de la electrónica, y estoy comenzando a intentar hacer mis propios circuitos, así fue como llegué aquí, buscando librerías para mis programas, espero encontrarla y además de buena ayuda para los que ya son veteranos.. Saludos.


----------



## Brayan Bg (May 15, 2020)

Buenas a todos, soy Brayan Bg, encontré el foro buscando ayudas para una investigación. Soy estudiante de Ing Sistemas y la parte de la electrónica me llama demasiado la atención.
Espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden en consultas futuras


----------



## OSCARMH (May 15, 2020)

Hola, soy Oscar, estoy estudiando telematica, recurro a ustedes ya que no tengo mucho conocimiento sobre microcontroladores.

Mucha gracias.


----------



## scolombo (May 15, 2020)

Hola, hoy me uní al foro. Entiendo un poco de electronica pero me interesa aprender. Espero poder aportar alguna ayuda.


----------



## sonysin (May 16, 2020)

Saludos para todos, soy técnico en electrónica y ahora empecé a trabajar en una área nueva para mi que es servicio a equipos de audio y video en autotransporte, espero poder colaborar  e intercambiar información y tips de servicio con todo el foro.


----------



## nallo (May 17, 2020)

Saludos a todos los participantes del foro y muy especial a su creador, mi nombre es Nasires Llamas O, Colombiano de 59 años técnico electrónico, me dedico a otra actividad personal pero mi pasión es la electrónica, preferiblemente el audio de potencia, a la cual he dedicado gran tiempo de mi vida desde temprana edad, me gusta enseñar y compartir lo que he aprendido estudiando y en la práctica, estaré atento a quien necesite una ayuda oportuna. Gracias por permitirme participar de este foro.


----------



## clemengata (May 17, 2020)

Hola Gracias por formar parte de este Foro


----------



## adrian urbano (May 17, 2020)

Buenos dias, me gustaria asimilar conceptos basicos de electronica , para usarla en la vida cotidiana, el cargador de mi celular, algunos circuitos de mi automovil y cosas similares, ya tengo mi propio multimetro y estoy dispuesto a dedicarle un tiempo semanal y que se convierta en un Hobby. Saludos


----------



## Jorgegg (May 17, 2020)

Hola , soy nuevo , pero prometo ayudar en todo lo que esté a mi alcance .Buen foro

Hola Andrés , perdona , no soy la misma persona, he visto que alguien pidió un esquema de esta misma máquina , pero yo no soy el mismo . Un saludo y gracias .


----------



## Antonio_J (May 17, 2020)

Hola a todos:
Mi nombre es Antonio Jesús Ballester. Vivo en Las Torres de Cotillas (Murcia) España. Encontré este foro buscando cosas de electrónica y estaré encantado de participar aunque más bien para aprender pues solo soy un aficionado con algunos conocimientos básicos. Tengo 63 años pero nunca es tarde para tener inquietudes y aprender. Me gusta la electrónica desde que tenia 10 años y me hubiera gustado dedicarme profesionalmente a ella, pero por circunstancias de la vida no pudo ser.
Muy agradecido de que me acepteis en vuestro foro os envío saludos y aquí estoy....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## ArcherZK (May 17, 2020)

Hola, soy nuevo en éste foro y como a todos me gusta la electrónica, me llamo Adrián y soy lic. en sistemas, y la verdad me encanta  la electrónica, soy novato en ésto pero siempre ando viendo estos foros.


----------



## jjalaiza (May 18, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy un jubilado de Barcelona, España, he trabajado en muchas ramas de la electrónica, me gusta aprender..
He trabajado en mantenimiento de electro-medicina, reparando TVs de tubo, asistí al nacimiento del color en España y hasta tuve tiempo de tener una  pequeña empresa de sistemas de control de potencia.
Espero aportar mi experiencia y siempre aprender.


----------



## Horacionorberto (May 19, 2020)

Hola a todos , mi nombre es Horacio Garin tengo 64 primaveras y soy perito en electrónica recibido en la escuela de Phillips en 1973 , nunca trabajé en el rubro pero en mi tiempo libre me dedico a revivir circuitos antiguos , es por eso que me gusta leer los comentarios de los que estan al día con la electronica .


----------



## centrobar (May 19, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es José, soy de Paysandú Uruguay tengo 54 años. Soy técnico en electrónica y desde hace 39 años principalmente me desempeño en la parte de audio y video, pero últimamente hace unos 4 años estoy incursionando en la parte de la electrónica en vehículos. 
Me gusta investigar para estar informado sobre nuevas tecnologías que se utilizan, como trabajan, su chequeo y reparación. Para después volcarla a mis estudiantes.
Mi hobi es viajar en moto y conocer lugares naturales los cuales en Uruguay tenemos un montón y leer ensayos técnicos.
Un gran saludo para todos.


----------



## fabian M. (acme) (May 19, 2020)

Hola, saludos a todos los respetables miembros del foro, les agradezco de antemano por los conocimientos que pueda obtener de ustedes, soy solo alguien curioso y quisiera meterme a estudiar en un instituto o universidad sobre electrónica o electricidad, gracias.


----------



## tryperino (May 19, 2020)

Hola muy buenas, me llamo Samuel y soy técnico en equipos electrónicos de consumo. Google me llevo a conocer éste foro completo del cual estoy interesado de forma bidireccional. Soy de España y espero poder colaborar con ustedes en la medida de lo posible, saludos.


----------



## Richard G (May 19, 2020)

Mi nombre es Ricardo Gritti, tengo un Turner 730 que no anda un canal y me gustaría repararlo. Muy bueno el foro. Muchos saludos.


----------



## Rober Ipet (May 19, 2020)

Hola, soy Roberto, de Córdoba Argentina, 59 años, me dedica servicio técnico de computadoras (+ software), y me fascina la electrónica y hacer modificaciones, crear herramientas de trabajo,  y busco aprender dia a dia mas. Saludos a todos.


----------



## westerk12d (May 19, 2020)

Hola, soy Dario Soria de San Pedro de Jujuy, me gusta la electrónica desde chico tengo 44 años. Gracias


----------



## Containfo.Net (May 19, 2020)

Hola mi Nombre es Rodolfo Sosa , gracias por permitirme estar en este grupo de amantes de la electrónica , soy de nacionalidad cubana , pero resido en la ciudad de Asunción Paraguay mas de 15 años ya , gracias a Dios tengo una hermosa familia mi esposa y una bella niña de 9 años que Dios me ha regalado , actualmente tengo un laboratorio de electrónica e informática donde cada día nos topamos con diferentes clases de problemas , en éste momento tenemos unas 4 Tv que estamos detectando y reparando según sea su falla , se que acá con ustedes voy a ir creciendo en este mundo hermoso de la electrónica , nuevamente muchas gracias por permitirme estar con ustedes , buenas reparaciones para todos !!  Fuerte abrazo.


----------



## @laen (May 20, 2020)

Holis....no soy nuevo solo estaba usente....bechos sin bechos...
imagino que se olbidaron ya!!!
Obvio


----------



## Javier Gimeno m (May 20, 2020)

Hola a todos

Me llamo Javier y soy de Valencia (España). Estoy iniciandome en este mundillo de la electrónica y espero aprender mucho con vuestra ayuda.

Un saludo


----------



## rgsanchez (May 20, 2020)

Buenas tardes estimados foreros, soy Raúl Sánchez, de San Juan, Argentina. Soy un entusiasta de la electrónica y como hace muy poco me jubile, quiero dedicarle más tiempo a lo que me gusta y sobre todo aprender. Muchas gracias por aseptarme. Saludos cordiales desde San Juan, Argentina!!


----------



## Juco1 (May 21, 2020)

Hola a todos me llamo Juan Carlos tengo 60 recién cumplidos y no tengo mucha idea de electrónica,  pero muchas ganas de aprender.


----------



## Anidos (May 21, 2020)

Hola a todos, en primer lugar muchas gracias por aceptarme y debo daros la enhorabuena por este gran foro, no tengo muchos conocimientos de electrónica pero seguro que gracias a vosotros podré ir aumentandolos, un saludo desde A Coruña.


----------



## DanaHdezC (May 21, 2020)

Hola a todos! Mi nombre es Dan Hernandez, soy de Guadalajara, Jalisco y estoy en 4to semestre de Ing. en Comunicaciones y Electronica


----------



## servitec_chalco (May 21, 2020)

Gracias a todos por los aportes.
Me llamo Juan, y de igual forma podrán preguntar para poder encontrar una solución.


----------



## jregaalado (May 21, 2020)

Hola amigos soy Jairo desde Cali-Colombia. Soy técnico electrónico desde hace 30 años me registre por unos diagrama y por que aquí se consigue mucha información, manuales, consultas, y un largo etc. Gracias por compartir.


----------



## llamarada (May 22, 2020)

Hola Andrés y a todos los que integran éste hermoso foro, soy un mendocino argentino de 55 años que hace muchos años me recibí de técnico electricista, pero siempre me quedaron las ganas de interiorizarme en el mundo de la electrónica, que lo veo como algo más especial y al mismo tiempo creador , por eso no creo que pueda aportar mucho a ustedes pero en lo que pueda les ayudaré, muchos saludos de Jorge David


----------



## oscar1978 (May 22, 2020)

Hola a todos, nuevo aqui ! Intentando sumar, ya nos leeremos.


----------



## Richi10 (May 22, 2020)

Muy buenos días me llamo Richard vela y soy aficionado. A la electrónica y buscando unos problemas llegue a este sitio y me parece muy importante  para poder dar soluciones a las fallas que uno busca  gracias


----------



## Cherman82 (May 22, 2020)

Buenos días amigos, mi nombre es Jesús Rodriguez soy técnico en Electrónica y TSU En Mtto Mecánico, soy de Venezuela, tengo algún tiempo sin trabajar la electrónica me he estado dedicando a la Mecánica Industrial y Automotriz pero me gusta mucho la electrónica y en mis tiempos libres acudo a los viejos hábitos ya que éste fue mi primera experiencia laboral.
Saludos espero aprender de ustedes y aportar en lo que pueda, saludos.


----------



## lvelasquez (May 22, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Luis Velásquez y soy de Guatemala y tengo 33 años, soy estudiante de Ingieneria en Sistemas, tambien estoy aprendiendo de electronica.


----------



## salas19 (May 22, 2020)

Hola , mi nombre es Luis Salas, tengo 29 años, soy Ing. electrónico y siempre me ha apasionado la electrónica, la robotica y los sistemas microcontroladores.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Afelio (May 23, 2020)

Qué tal, soy estudiante de ingeniería en informática, me gusta aprender nuevas cosas y enfrentarme a los retos que hay en esta carrera, me uno para tener más conocimiento y experiencia.


----------



## pkunzip (May 23, 2020)

Hola me llamo Moises, y aunque siempre me ha llamado la atencion es ahora cuando empiezo a adentrarme en el mundo de la electronica y aunque con muchas carencias, espero ir aprendiendo poco a poco.


----------



## elmont (May 23, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy un técnico electrónico con 40 años de experiencia en reparaciones de audio y video, ahora por al menos 20 años también restauro dispositivos de radio y vintage, tengo una buena base de datos de esquemas electrónicos, espero dar mi contribución para las reparaciones.


----------



## Esphisloki (May 23, 2020)

Hola, muchas gracias en aceptarme y espero seguir aprendiendo y ayudando con mis conocimientos  en la electrónica...  Estoy fascinado con ésta profesión que nos une a todos y es muy bonita. Un saludo.


----------



## Ad ElChiwi (May 24, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Alvaro, soy Español pero actualmente vivo y trabajo en Polonia.
Siempre me ha gustado la electronica, estudie la ingenieria tecnica pero debido a circustancias profesionales ahora soy un programador mas .
Por lo tanto intento reencontrarme con mi lado electronico y he visto que aqui puedo encontrarlo 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## pqna1 (May 24, 2020)

Buenas. Mi nombre es Nicolas, soy de Argentina. Aficionado al audio pero con muy poco conocimiento de electronica, pero con ganas de aprender. Y para eso, seguramente este molestando con preguntas  . Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## jc55jc (May 24, 2020)

Hola mucho gusto. tratare de colaborar lo mas que puedo dentro de mis posibilidades técnicas. El nivel es muy bueno asi que los felicito a todos.


----------



## bugatti2003 (May 24, 2020)

Hola Soy Alberto Fernandez y llevo separado del mundo de la electronica unos 25 años,osea que estoy algo desfasado y oxidado . Espero aprender de esta comunidad todo lo que pueda y en la medida de mis posibilidades compartir tambien mis conocimientos. Gracias de antemano .

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Atilauno (May 24, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy autodidacta y aficionado a la electrónica. Vivo en Alicante(España) y me presento en este foro con la idea de aprender y compartir lo que pueda con todos vosotros.
Saludos


----------



## Ronny86 (May 25, 2020)

Buenas a todos,

Mi nombre es Ronny Fernandez, de Costa Rica, Alajuela. No soy electrónico sino Químico, pero toda la ciencia, programación y circuitos me han llamado la atención, actualmente quiero desarrollar un proyecto de espectroscopia lo cual implica circuitos y tarjetas, la razón de estar aquí.

Saludos,


----------



## guilhemeza (May 25, 2020)

Soy Guillermo Meza, tengo 59 años,  cursé, cuando era joven, la carrera de Licenciatura en Física de la Universidad Nacional de La Plata. Cursé toda la carrera pero me faltaron 8 finales para recibirme. Al mismo tiempo empecé a estudiar electrónica para hacerme un amplificador de audio para escuchar música


----------



## zruzre (May 25, 2020)

Hola me presento como apasionado y amante de la electrónica, siento las conmutaciones y el paso de la corriente por mis venas, me encanta aprender de todos, gracias.
1 Saludo


----------



## RichardGT (May 25, 2020)

Hola a todos, me llamo Ricardo González, soy jubilado, aficionado a la electrónica de toda la vida. Actualmente me dedico a la programación de microcontroladores Pic para utilizarlos en algunos aparatos que fabrico; unas veces por entretenimiento y otras para comercializarlos. Ahora estoy realizando un contador de turnos para ordenar colas en diversos establecimientos. Gracias.-


----------



## Tecno-red (May 26, 2020)

Hola! a todos!
Mi nombre Victor Resendiz
Pues nada aqui buscando en la red, me encontré con esta página que me a gustado bastante
además veo muchas personas  como yo, son apasionados de la electrónica
El interés por experimentar y aprender esta ciencia o tecnología... Nace de la necesidad para arreglar algunos desperfectos
de instrumentos musicales usados en nuestra banda.
Y bueno aquí estoy para aprender de ustedes y compartir experiencias propias.
Un saludo cordial! desde México.


----------



## jjpl58 (May 26, 2020)

Hola amigos soy José Parra vivo en San Franciscoefo. Zulia, Venezuela, estoy de solicitando ayuda con algunos diagramas y tutoriales de reparación, tenía tiempo que realizaba reparaciones, gracias amigos


----------



## indibil (May 26, 2020)

Hola! soy Eduard, un aficionado en esto de la electrónica. No he tenido formación técnica, pero desde hace muchos años voy aprendiendo y haciendo mis cosillas, como hobby, como reto. 

Un saludo para todos!!


----------



## KIKEMH (May 26, 2020)

Hola Soy Kike de Málaga. Soy viejo y hoy en día ya no tengo ni idea de electronica. Mi primer circuito fue un superheterodino de OM y OC, de 6 valvulas en chasis metalicos. Eso fue el siglo pasado 1976. Desde aqueños años a la actualidad he arreglados miles de aparatos electronicos, radios, emisoras, TV B/N y color y diversos enjendros alimentados por voltios incluyendo PC, fax, fotocopioadoras. Odio la electronica, aunque me ha dado de comer durante los ultimos 50 años, y digo odio porque en realidad fue una ilusión frustrada por diversos motivos y por la obsolescencia programada de hoy en dia. Pero sigo siendo una mente inquieta y me fastidia ciertos aparatos que veo que están diseñados para que se averien. Con ello quiero decir que siempre ando en la busqueda de "mejorar" o variar cosas mal hecha a proposito y poder, si llego, a mejorarlas y si con ello puedo fastidiar a los oligopolios, me doy por satisfecho. Un saludo chavales


----------



## pintillo76 (May 26, 2020)

Hola , soy Pintillo76 espero poder aprender mucho con ustedes , gracias por aceptarme, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Radeon ReLive (May 26, 2020)

Hola a todos soy ingeniero en telecomunicaciones y me gustaría compartir experiencias con los miembros de este interesante foro, tengo buenos conocimientos de microelectrónica porque trabajo el hardware de PC, cualquier ayuda que pueda aportar, estoy a disposición.


----------



## Lliriano (May 26, 2020)

Hola amigos. Mi nombre es Luis. Vivo en Llíria Valencia y como apasionado de la electrónica me presento. Un saludo a todos. La electrónica me apasiona aunque los conocimientos míos son basicos


----------



## arturo rdz (May 26, 2020)

Gracias, mi nombre es Arturo Rodriguez, soy de Monterrey n.l. , soy novato en la radiofrecuencia y actualmente trabajo ayudando a reparar y programar radios, se de electronica pero ésto es muy diferente. Agradecería apoyarme en ustedes cuando me atore en algo, de nuevo muchas gracias.


----------



## karasuma (May 26, 2020)

Saludos desde mexico 

Mi nombre es Gilberto y soy un aficionado a la electronica con mira a desarrollar mi propia empresa, nunca estudie nada sobre esto asi que vengo a aprender lo mas que pueda sobre temas que todavia desconozco y a ayudar en lo que pueda tambien.

Un saludo.


----------



## careypin (May 26, 2020)

Mi nombre es Carlos Rey y los saludo desde Bogotá, Colombia. Soy radioaficionado desde muy joven y amante de la electrónica.


----------



## Circu338 (May 27, 2020)

hola a todos !!!


----------



## 221ford (May 27, 2020)

Buenos dias estimados amigos. Les agradezco dejarme participar.


----------



## ma_bas (May 27, 2020)

Buenas a todos. Soy aficionadillo a la electronica, mas bien a "arreglalo tu mismo". Escribo desde Alicante, España y espero aprender, resolver dudas, recibir ayuda, y, en la medida de lo posible, contribuir con lo que este ne mi mano.


----------



## PepeMorgan (May 27, 2020)

Hola desde Mar del plata, Argentina, Mi nombre es Daniel pero mis amigos me dicen Pepe. En realidad me dedico a la serigrafia, he reparado, mejor dicho rearmado un par de amplificadores de los 70s cambiando algunos componentes y haciendo a nuevo las plaquetas PCB pero sobre todo dandole un aspecto mas moderno al gabinete con nuevas serigrafias, arme en mis años mozos bafles para mi y algunos amigos con resultados aceptables, un juego de esos bafles aun lo conservo aunque ya pobre quedo en el olvido por ser de baja potencia y componentes de baja calidad. Recurro a este gran foro muchas veces para desaznarme o recabar algun dato o consejo para algunas reparaciones domesticas. Quiero felicitar a todos en este foro y agradecerles por compartir sus conocimientos y por sobre todo por tomarse un buen tiempo para contestar las preguntas de quienes como yo no entendemos de electronica.


----------



## Roberto Verdecia (May 28, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Roberto Verdecia, tengo 48 años, soy de Cuba de una provincia llamada Holguin, he estado conectado con la electrónica desde que tengo 7 años, he aprendido algunas cosas del mundo electrónico que me gustaría compartir con otros electrónicos y poder serle de ayuda a alguien, he sido técnico toda mi vida lo que me ha permitido arreglar todo tipo de equipos de electronica, ahora estoy incursionando en los pic y los Arduinos y no se mucho de ellos lo que me lleva a pedir ayudas.


----------



## Maurraca (May 28, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Mauro, espero no molestar mucho la verdad es que no entiendo mucho de electronica pero me gusta arreglar mis cosas y tambien me gusta preguntar todo lo que pueda para poder aprender,  desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## marco69 (May 28, 2020)

Hola, buenas tardes para todos, dando las gracias a éste espacio por sus presentaciones y proyectos como consultas que se realizan, me llamo Marco Estrada de Honduras , Centro América y estoy aquí para poder adquirir conocimiento sobre electrónica que me puedan ser útiles como aficionado a la misma, como también poder aportar algún conocimiento adquirido.
Gracias y saludos para todos !


----------



## Romed (May 28, 2020)

Hola a todos.
Les deseo que estén lo más lejos posible del Covid-19.
No soy un entusiasta de la electrónica pero de vez en cuando hago cosas pequeñas, simples.
Soy un Ingeniero Civil Electricista con mención en Sistemas Digitales.
Pero soy bastante mayor, jubilado, y esos conocimientos quedaron en algún mohoso rincón.
Casi la totalidad ya obsoleto, pero mucho de los principios básicos  aún están latentes aunque titilantes.
Me gusta hacer las cosas, de todo: electricidad de baja tensión, carpintearía, forja en fierro, etc.
Me uní a este foro porque en este momento quiero meter las manos en electrónica en un equipo algo viejito.
Tenía un parlante bluetooth que se murió. Lo abrí para ver si podía resucitarlo pero los componentes son tan micro, micro, pequeños que no tengo herramientas para intervenir en ellos. Ni tampoco como investigar la causa de su deceso. Terminó en la basura.
Una posibilidad de escuchar música desde mi computador es usar un viejo equipo "minicomponetes" de esos que tienen radio, lector de casettes y lector de CD. El problema es que no tiene una entrada para amplificar audio.
Entonces mi problema es cómo identificar el punto donde puedo soldar un conector hembra para fabricar esa entrada que no tiene.
¿En qué sección de este foro debo preguntar ello?
Saludos
Rodrigo Medina C.
Chile


----------



## ClimatizacionSPAC (May 28, 2020)

Hola, buenas noches. Mi nombre es William
Tengo 49 años, y soy de Argentina.
Dí con el foro, habiendo realizado una búsqueda en Google, en relación al funcionamiento no solo
del octoacoplador, sino del circuito completo, de un detector de llama de una caldera a gas.
Muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## Apolo Sound (May 29, 2020)

Hola! Mi nombre es Carlos, tengo 23 y vivo en Barcelona 
Soy un aficionado/principiante en esto de la electrónica, sobretodo aplicada al audio.
No tengo estudios de electrónica como tal, pero si tengo la base que me dieron en las clases de física de bachillerato, además de haber curioseado mucho en internet sobre estos temas...
Intentaré colaborar en todos los hilos que sea posible, aunque hay mucho nivel por aquí!!
Un placer!


----------



## enriquec (May 29, 2020)

Yo soy Enrique Cardona Verges, vivo en municipio de Holguín, Cuba soy aficionado a la electrónica desde pequeño, tengo 50 años.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Nickjr (May 29, 2020)

Buen día mi nombre es Hugo Arrieta tengo 33 años y recién estoy comenzando en esto de la electronica ya que me gustaría enfocarme de lleno para poder dar solución a los problemas tecnicos que se me presentan. Quiero aprender de todos ustedes y evacuar muchas dudas y sería un agradecido de ser permitido en este grupo. Me capacito  x Internet ya que estoy medio oxidado para ir a la universidad y la verdad que encuentro mucha información útil para lo que necesito. Quería desearles a todos una buena y próspera vida y gracias x sus conocimientos.


----------



## magnotevg (May 29, 2020)

Muchas gracias, soy de Brasil y es un placer estar aquí.

Muito obrigado, sou do Brasil e é um prazer estar aqui.


----------



## DARIEL (May 29, 2020)

Hola soy Dariel Duarte, de Remedios  ,Cuba, tengo 26 años ,trabajo la electrónica y me gusta hacer amplificadores de alta potencia


----------



## macpelos (May 30, 2020)

Hola, escribo desde Albacete, España. Lo primero, agradecer a toda la comunidad el derroche de conocimiento desinteresado que hay aquí, tras un primer vistazo.
Desde pequeñito me gustó mucho ver las tripas de cada juguete que pasó por mis manos, quizás por eso no conservo ninguno XD, pero de ahí me quedó el interés por ver cómo funcionan las cosas. Aunque mi profesión está bastante ligada a la electrónica ya que trabajo como informático, he tenido solo un conocimiento superficial del tema.
Intentaré ayudar en lo que conozco y espero que tengan paciencia con mi ignorancia cuando pregunte.
Gracias por este inmenso regalo


----------



## marco 2273 (May 30, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Marco Balboa y  estoy aprendiendo electrónica y quería que ayuden a reparar una consola Beringer que me está dando dolores de cabeza , tengo problemas en la fuente me parece.


----------



## Alfredo alpo (May 30, 2020)

Buenas, soy Alpo de Uruguay , estudié electrónica en la UTU por el año 98... , terminé y nunca lo apliqué, trabajo en una empresa de telecomunicaciones pero tampoco aplico ningún conocimiento , olvidé casi todo lo que había aprendido.
Hace unos años tengo una sala de ensayo y varios amplificadores a los cuales les hago el mantenimiento , entré a ver un poco de data, está lindo el foro.
Saludos eléctricos.


----------



## Negrinchus (May 30, 2020)

Hola a todos Mi nombre es Martín Lopez, soy de CABA, soy luthier de guitarras y bajos eléctricos, y también soy diseñador. No se electrónica. Me defiendo con los conocimientos de lo aprendido en el industrial, que me permitieron hacer varias instalaciones de domiciliarias de electricidad que aun funcionan (se que no es electrónica )y lo básico para mi trabajo. He leído a gente muy zarpada en conocimiento acá, tanto que me da un poco de vergüenza preguntar. Tendré que leer mucho. Me gustaría aprender algunas cosas relacionadas al audio, y bafles. 

Abrazo a todos!!


----------



## RockoZS21 (May 30, 2020)

Buen día,

Mi nombre es Rodrigo y los saludo desde México, espero poder contribuir en algunos proyectos y aprender delos muchos otros mas, sin mas por el momento espero se encuentren bien.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Luiso garrido (May 30, 2020)

Hola buenas, me llamo Luis, y desde hace muy poco me interesó el tema de la electrónica, en particular los equipos de sonido, donde quiero aprender y enseñar lo poco que sé de éste hermoso mundo, muchas gracias por la bienvenida, saludos y muchos cariños a todos.


----------



## Roberts90 (May 30, 2020)

Me llamo Roberto Miguel tengo 30años vivo en cuba y me dedico a la reparación de equipos electrónicos específicamente teléfonos móviles.
Gracias por dejarme unirme al grupo


----------



## Carloaire (May 30, 2020)

Hola todos mi nombre es Carlos me dedico desde hace 40 años a la reparacion  de electrodomésticos linea blanca. No soy especilista en electrónica aunque tengo conocimientos básicos
Soy tecnico electomecanico
Cuando los que tenemos mas de 48 años estudiamos si tu especialidad no era la electronica como en mi caso
Esta se veia muy  por arriba y solo veiamos maquinas eléctricas luego fue incorporandose controles electrónicos a los equipos que antes eran eletromecanicos y bueno toco actualizarse hoy cambio el diseño electrónico y de vuelta a aprender ya todo es montaje superficial pics y otras cosas que conozco poco asi que  espero  que pueda contar con vuestra ayuda y desde ya cuenten con la mia en todo lo que pueda orientarlos


----------



## vadoslot (May 31, 2020)

Hola me llamo Salvador y me interesa la electronica aplicada al slot


----------



## daniel.ninyerola (May 31, 2020)

Saludos a todos los componentes del foro.
He llegado aquí buscando información de como grabar manualmente una Eprom y me ha parecido un foro muy interesante. Mi proyecto es la construcción de una "cpu básica" a base de chips de puertas TTL.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Ramiro rojas (May 31, 2020)

Yo soy Ramiro vivo en Palmira Valle Colombia soy aficionado a la electrónica y gracias por aceptarme en el grupo


----------



## Romed (May 31, 2020)

Nickjr dijo:


> Buen día mi nombre es Hugo Arrieta tengo 33 años y recién estoy comenzando en esto de la electronica ya que me gustaría enfocarme de lleno para poder dar solución a los problemas tecnicos que se me presentan. Quiero aprender de todos ustedes y evacuar muchas dudas y sería un agradecido de ser permitido en este grupo. Me capacito  x Internet ya que estoy medio oxidado para ir a la universidad y la verdad que encuentro mucha información útil para lo que necesito. Quería desearles a todos una buena y próspera vida y gracias x sus conocimientos.


¡¡ ¿Oxidado a los 33? !! ¡¡ ¿Qué queda para mi que tengo 76? !!


----------



## HJDG507 (May 31, 2020)

Soy Héctor y soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica y me gusta mucho. Espero que me ayuden.


----------



## cpplinux (May 31, 2020)

Hola mundo!


----------



## gregoriolan (May 31, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Gregorio, me encanta la electrónica y las telecomunicaciones, he llegado a este foro buscando información gracias por permitirme formar parte de este foro, daré muchos aportes. Gracias..!!


----------



## Rojewski77 (Jun 1, 2020)

De vuelta por acá?
Después de mucho tiempo (vuelvo a registrarme).
Me llamo Andrés Gómez, electrónico de corazón, metido todo el día entre tarjetas y circuitos.
Saludos a todos!


----------



## omarjose (Jun 1, 2020)

Un saludo colegas, me llamo Omar soy tecnico electronico, un saludo desde venezuela


----------



## juanjito (Jun 1, 2020)

Muy buenos días, a todos, llevo tiempo releyéndo a todos, para aprender de todo un mundo de dedicación en la aventura del descubrir, "del porque se fastidian las cosas," y siempre encontrar un motivo para devolverlas la vida, que un día tuvieron, y puedan seguir siendonos utiles, antes de acabar llenando vertederos, siempre puede haber quien las necesite, a parte de repararlas, para ganarse la vida. Por ello muchisimas gracias a todos por vuestro aporte y contribución a evitar que inunden nuestro planeta.... mil gracias,.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Abandonware (Jun 1, 2020)

Hola, Mi nic es abandonware, soy un aficionado a la electrónica, la computación y a la música, y escribo desde la ciudad de Lima, Perú. 
Saludos a todos!!


----------



## StillZun (Jun 1, 2020)

me presento... soy principiante y me esta gustando meterme a este mundo de la electrónica asi que espero que me ayuden hasta por lo menos para ser de utilidad para las personas que empiezan como yo... desde cero TnT espero ser de su agrado XD


----------



## juampi2020 (Jun 2, 2020)

Buen día. Soy Juan Pablo de San Juan Argentina Soy Técnico Electrónico. De chico amé la electrónica,siempre desarmaba todo jaja. Y ahora me dedico gracias a Dios a esta profesión de lleno aunque por mucho tiempo trabaje en una empresa como administrativo y dejé erróneamente esto de lado pero por finestoy volviendo a tomar experiencia. Es un gusto pertenecer a este grupo


----------



## Bricarlo (Jun 2, 2020)

Buenos días, mis felicitaciones a 
Andres Cuenca,
Moderador genera*,* por crear* este sitio *muy interesante, mi nombre es Carlo Oliverio, Venezuela, estado portuguesa Guanare, soy Tecnico autodidacta desde más de 30 años, siempre buscando información y actualizando los conocimientos, a todos les digo que la única barrera en la electrónica es la que ustedes se pongan mentalmente, digan siempre "*tengo la capacidad para esto y mucho más* "


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## oslec143 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Celso R. Granada Jr., soy un aficionado electrónico, quiero saber más sobre electrónica y sobre cómo actualizar conocimientos, muchas gracias por tener este foro y por permitirme unirme.

Hello, my name is Celso R. Granada Jr., i am an electronic hobbyist, i want to know more of electronics, and updating knowledge, thank you very much for having this forum, and granting me to join.


----------



## Hidalgo (Jun 2, 2020)

Soy nuevo integrante de ésta comunidad, mi nombre es Álvaro Hidalgo, soy técnico electrónico y espero poder compartir mi experiencia con todos, gracias.


----------



## tecnico67 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hola, Mi nombre es Cesar Riera soy tecnico en electronica (autodidacta), tengo 53 años y trabajo con la electronica desde los 14 años, soy de Venezuela y espero poder tener internet confiable para poder participar mas amenudo en el foro.
Gracias...


----------



## jcba_col (Jun 2, 2020)

Hola a Todos, Mi nombre es Juan Bautista, 42 años, me ha gustado siempre la electrónica. gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## chorriuken (Jun 2, 2020)

hola mucho gusto ! pasando por aquí y esperando de la comunidad apoyo y buenos deseos


----------



## HenryMX (Jun 2, 2020)

Saludos a todos soy Enrique de Edo Méx ! ojalá y pueda aprender de todos ustedes siempre me ha gustado la electrónica , sin embargo soy todo un novato y no me da miedo intentar repararlas aunque se descompongan más  ja...


----------



## more419 (Jun 3, 2020)

Buenas Tardes!!!!
Mi nombre es Carlos Alfredo, tengo 48 años, trabajo en mantenimiento Eléctrico en una central termoeléctrica, tengo 26 años de experiencia en el área eléctrica, de esos años, tengo 12 en mantenimiento.
Soy de San Miguel de Tucuman, Argentina


----------



## Oceanonauta (Jun 3, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Walter, soy técnico electromecánico aunque meto mano en algo de electrónica, aun tímidamente, pero ya haré más. Soy docente de taller de electricidad de 1ero y 2do año en una escuela técnica y llegué al foro hace un par de años por el hilo de los Joule Thief, hice varios con los chicos con buenos resultados y ahora estoy viéndolos nuevamente para un proyecto de la facultad. Vivo en el interior de la provincia de Santa Fe, (cerca de Rafaela), Argentina.


----------



## edier (Jun 3, 2020)

Buenas tardes como están, mi nombre es Edier Rada. Saludos para los demás compañeros, y haya buen intercambio de información, mi historia es larga despues les cuento ... jejej


----------



## lightcalamar (Jun 4, 2020)

Buenas a todos. 
Un saludo desde el otro lado del charco.


----------



## lorenzo2163 (Jun 4, 2020)

Mi nombre es Lorenzo, soy un técnico italiano de reparación artesanal, reparación de televisores, tableros electrónicos y, sobre todo, radios y dispositivos de tubo, de la cabeza, tengo una gran base de datos de esquemas y experiencia desde 1982


----------



## Jose Anastasio (Jun 4, 2020)

Hola, buenas tardes, me llamo José Anastasio y encantado de pertenecer a éste foro.


----------



## luciopy (Jun 4, 2020)

Buenas noches mi nombre es Lucio soy de Paraguay y me encanta la electronica siempre estoy reventando algo...


----------



## nicofiume22 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hola Chicos!! Soy Nicolás de Uruguay. Soy diseñador industrial pero siempre he tenido una curiosidad linda con respecto a  la electrónica. Me parece un conocimiento super interesante y adictivo.  Me gustaría aprender algo mas de lo que se, que por cierto es bastante poco.  Muchas gracias y saludos a todos !


----------



## bertorega (Jun 5, 2020)

Hola soy Alberto, estudiante de telecomunicaciones y tengo mucho interés en ésto de la electrónica, pues tengo esa  asignatura.


----------



## juanperico (Jun 5, 2020)

Hola. soy aficionado a la electronica, mi deseo es ayudar  y que me ayuden en lo que se pueda. Mi nombre es Juan, un saludo a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Alex soria (Jun 5, 2020)

Hola. Alex soria, aprendiz de hacelotodo.


----------



## Mich84 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hola, soy Michel y estoy en esto desde hace poquito. 

Un saludo.


----------



## alvaro ruiz (Jun 5, 2020)

Buenas noches amigos, es un gusto entrar en ésta comunidad de técnicos, yo tengo mas de 30 años de experiencia en la electrónica.


----------



## Lutto (Jun 6, 2020)

Hola Amigos, me llamo Antonio Lutto y estaré encantado de participar de la emoción y la "magia" de la electrónica con todos vosotros.

Saludos y rigor para todos.


----------



## Xmonts (Jun 6, 2020)

Buenas, mi nombre es simón, tengo 24 años, soy de Venezuela. Soy un entusiasta de la electrónica desde muy joven. En la necesidad de resolver unos problemas que tengo para adaptar una fuente de poder encontré este foro y me gustó la diversidad de temas y gente que conoce y explica detalladamente los temas sobre los que estoy buscando. Espero que esta comunidad siga activa y creciendo.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## juniorcace2020 (Jun 6, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Junior estoy contento de ingresar y ser parte de esta comunidad para compartir conocimientos, felicitaciones a todos por su aporte.


----------



## VAROING (Jun 6, 2020)

Buena noche para todos. Mi nombre es Víctor Romero. Soy de la ciudad dd Ibagué en Colombia. Amante de la electrónica desde la infancia. Actualmente soy tecnólogo en electrónica. Llegué a este foro buscando algunos consejos con respecto al 555 para implementarlo en el ambito industrial. Realmente me alegra encontrar lugares como este. Espero poder contribuir en este foro con toda la disposición. Un cordial saludo para todos.


----------



## Esteban Perez (Jun 6, 2020)

Hola a todo el grupo. A pesar que deje de trabajar en electrónica hace muchos años, sigo informándome y estoy bastante actualizado a pesar de mi alejamiento de esto qué es apasionante y atrapante, la electrónica. Ahora lo hago para familiares y amigos pero sin fines de lucro.


----------



## salvabel (Jun 6, 2020)

Hola a todos! Mi nombre es Salva, soy aficionado a la electronica y me gusta desmantelar todos los aparatos que no funcionan e intentar arreglarlos, cosa que no siempre consigo, pero siempre acabo aprendiendo algo. Un saludo a todos


----------



## jhvarea (Jun 7, 2020)

Hola. Me llamo Juanjo Herrero y desde hace unos meses he decidido retomar mi aficion por la electronica. Empece por la digital, microprocesadores, programacion, etc. Pero ultimamente me ha dado por la electronica analogica, y mas concretamente por la reparacion de radios a valvulas. No tengo mucha experiencia en este tema, pero estare encantado de compartir mis conocimientos con todos. Un saludo.


----------



## luismrtnz (Jun 7, 2020)

Hola, soy Luis, aficionado a cacharrear con todo tipo de aparatos e intentar repararlos.
Espero pasarme amenudo por aquí y aprender cada día.


----------



## gusbenites (Jun 7, 2020)

Hola, Mi nombre es Gustavo Benites  de Villa Dolores, Córdoba, Argentina. Tengo 46 años. Me dedico a la reparacion de PC, notebook y tablet. Tambien a la programacion. Empece con la informatica hace mas o menos 30 años con una Talen MSX conectada a un televisor y desde entonces siempre cerca de este mundo. Estudio ingenieria electronica aunque solo llegue hasta 4to año. He trabajado en casas de computacion y tengo un emprendimeinto propio. Ademas trabajo en una empresa en el area de sistema. Desde hace un año me estoy adentrando en el mundo de la reparacion electronica de las notebook e ido equipando mi taller para tal fin. Llegue hasta este foro buscando informacion sobre la reparacion de notebook y encontre un excelente post de un usuario tiago.


----------



## trebejon (Jun 7, 2020)

Buenas noches , intentando conseguir información para reparar campana extractora me encontre con éste foro , que parece ser de lo mas completo, espero aprender mucho de todo lo que se comente.
Un saludo.


----------



## seikahm (Jun 7, 2020)

Hola gente, me llamo Leandro, tengo 24 y estoy estudiando ingeniería electronica !


----------



## schouberth (Jun 7, 2020)

¡Hola! Soy estudiante universitario y estoy viendo los temas de electrónica de potencia


----------



## MigAn (Jun 8, 2020)

Hola buenos días, saludos desde Colombia para todos, mi nombre es Miguel Ángel, aqui queriendo aprender de todos uds., gracias buen día.


----------



## defalt (Jun 8, 2020)

Buenas, soy nuevo por aquí, me llamo Javier y me he registrado para ver si puedo aprender algunas cosillas de electrónica .


----------



## polopo1200 (Jun 8, 2020)

Buenas, saludos desde Málaga, soy Francisco y me encanta la electrónica.


----------



## ricci801 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hola gente un saludo para todos, mi nombre es Richard soy un aficionado a este mundo de la electrónica, interesado sobre todo en audio Guitarras y pedales de efecto. Gracias por dejarme formar parte  a las ordenes para lo que pueda ser util.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## plche (Jun 9, 2020)

Hola,
Mi nombre es Percy, soy de Perú, y estoy buscando información sobre electrónica y encontré este foro.
Espero poder aportar en algún momento.

Saludos,
Percy.


----------



## Hunter03 (Jun 9, 2020)

Buenas, saludos desde Colima - México, me llamo Eliseo y soy aficionado a la electrónica, me gusto el foro y espero aportar más adelante.


----------



## flusito (Jun 9, 2020)

Buenos días

Soy Jaime, y me gusta el tema de la electrónica, pero la verdad que lo que hago es cosas muy básicas, intentar reparar antes de tirar. Os he encontrado porque tengo una duda en una placa (buscare a ver si existe en el foro antes de preguntar) y necesito ayuda de gente que sepa.

Gracias por estar aqui.
Saludos.


----------



## popayan (Jun 9, 2020)

Mi nombre es Jorge Fajardo, soy técnico en electrónica, trabajo en Popayan Cauca Colombia


----------



## carlos jacare (Jun 10, 2020)

Mi nombre es Carlos, me uní a este foro para aprender y compartir con amigos.
Soy de Joao Pessoa, Brasil.

Meu nome é Carlos, entrei nesse fórum para aprender e compartilhar com os amigos
sou de joao pessoa pb brasil


----------



## Carlos solar (Jun 10, 2020)

Cordial saludo a todos, mi nombre es Carlos vivo en la ciudad de Armenia Colombia, llevo mucho tiempo experimentando y buscando muchas cosas en la electrónica, sistemas de energía solar y otros más, me gusta mucho todo este tema, porque necesito mucha información, para solucionar muchos problemas, de clientes y realizar proyectos en estos temas.


----------



## ARMANDO DIAZ (Jun 10, 2020)

Buenos días para todos.
Mi nombre es Armando Díaz
Decidí registrarme en la pagina con la idea de aprender cosas adicionales a mis conocimientos básicos en electrónica.
Agradezco cualquier colaboración y apoyo en el futuro. Un abrazo.


----------



## SERGIO RODRIGUEZ (Jun 10, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Sergio Rodriguez y soy de México D.F. y es un gusto pertenecer a este Foro de personas con talento en electrónica, proyectos, diseños, mantenimiento etc., saludos a todos.


----------



## elgus (Jun 10, 2020)

Hola , soy Gustavo un aficionado a la tecnología , Analista de sistemas y programador retomando un antiguo hobby...la electrónica.
Gracias por este espacio!
Saludos!!


----------



## Legolas13 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hola, me llamo José Velásquez. Soy aficionado a la electrónica desde hace más de un año.  Tengo 55 años y soy Venezolano.
Buscando aprender cosas útiles y prácticas en este campo tan extenso de la electrónica.
Gracias


----------



## rard366 (Jun 11, 2020)

Saludos y bendiciones en estos tiempos de cuarentena, me llamo Ramon Rodriguez soy ingeniero mecánico, técnico en reparacion software pcs y ahora entrando al mundo de la electronica.


----------



## Zerjyo (Jun 11, 2020)

Saludos a Todos. Mi nombre es Sergio. Soy Tecnico en Informatica, y Diseñador de Imagen y sonido. Desde chico que que me gusta desarmar las cosas (imagino que a varios de este foro le pasa lo mismo) para ver como funcionaban. Quizas sea una etapa de aprendizaje que de niños pasamos, pero que luego desencadena la necesidad de reparar las cosas uno mismo. En fin...desde hace un par de años que vengo leyendo vuestro foro, pero es la primera vez que me animo a escribir.


----------



## Jrcmxx1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Saludos, soy nuevo.


----------



## Verode (Jun 12, 2020)

Hola Buenas tardes; mi nombre es Félix , soy de las Islas Canarias España, quiero agradecer y dar gracias por dejarme participar en éste foro.
Un saludo; Félix


----------



## Cm1yq (Jun 12, 2020)

Un saludo para todos los que gustan de pasar tiempo con una pistola de soldar y un poco de estaño, o bien a los fanáticos a la electrónica como yo.

Soy Yunior Morera, radio aficionado de la provincia de Pinar del Río, Cuba; y buscando información de electrónica, a lo que dedico mucho tiempo ya que es mi pasatiempo preferido (estoy casi en los 42 años), encontré este sitio que sin dudas, permite compartir conocimiento y experiencia, como no he visto ninguno otro.

Mis saludos para todos y estoy siempre dispuesto, a compartir mi experiencia en electrónica, haciendo cualquier invento, utilizando lo que tenemos a mano por acá, que casi siempre es muy poco y casi nunca, lo que de verdad necesitamos (pero seguro que lo inventamos).

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Arzu R (Jun 12, 2020)

Saludos desde San Jose CR.


----------



## Darlis (Jun 13, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Darlis Mulet  soy de Banes, Holguin, Cuba, tengo 40 años, soy técnico en electrónica y es mi vida, un saludo a toda la comunidad y gracias por todo.


----------



## cecastrob (Jun 13, 2020)

Muy buenas mis estimados integrantes de este Foro,  mi nombre es Carlos Castro Bazan,  tengo como un hobbie la electronica,  colecciono y restauro equipos vintage pero no soy tecnico y por medio de este foro quisiera ampliar mis dudas y aprendizaje.


----------



## andresgsk (Jun 13, 2020)

Buenas, me llamo Andrés vivo en Maracaibo - Venezuela, soy Ingeniero Electrónico desde hace relativamente poco tiempo y espero poder aportar a esta comunidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Jonny (Jun 13, 2020)

Hola soy Jonny Mancilla Cuenca, vivo en Bolivia, estoy en la electrónica desde 1985, aun sigo, es mi pasión, inicié varios emprendimientos, algunos con éxito relativo y otros no, agradecido por el creador de ésta página por la ayuda que tuve desde que la conocí, gracias.


----------



## Usuario Fo El (Jun 13, 2020)

Buenas, saludos. Excelente foro.
Éxitos a todos.


----------



## toni65 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hola a todos los que formáis parte de esta comunidad. Me gustaría poder seguir aprendiendo de vosotros, soy de Cadiz, Andalucía, España.


----------



## k4rlos_gl (Jun 14, 2020)

Hola soy nuevo por aquí, un saludo desde Tenerife


----------



## ciempies (Jun 14, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy un reciente aficionado a la electronica, cada día me atrapa mas éste mundo y se me pasa el tiempo volando.
A si que se, que estoy en buenas manos con ustedes para aprender, un saludo desde Cantabria


----------



## pegaso969 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hola, tarde para presentarme pero hay que hacerlo, mi nombre Luis Barrera, de Colombia, técnico en electrónica, diseño y armo amplificadores de audio,  transmisores de TV y FM, ademas de impulsores de cercas e inversores.


----------



## juanpeca (Jun 15, 2020)

Buenas, me llamo Juan.
Gracias por permitirme en este foro.
Un saludo.


----------



## Sergio Gomez (Jun 15, 2020)

Mi nombre es Sergio Gomez de Buenos Aires Argentina. Soy técnico electrónico (recibido) hace 40 años. Me dedico al sonido pero también incursiono en la iluminación y las pantallas LED como usuario.  Estoy retomando un emprendimiento de venta de divisores de frecuencia pasivos a medida y encontré material muy útil en éstas páginas. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Basilel (Jun 15, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Luis, son Ingeniero en Informática y técnico en electrónica y telecomunicaciones, y por sobre todo, fanático del audio, como todos ustedes! Les dejo fotos de mis tesoros; el ampli lo armé yo con una placa clase D TPA3255 (tremendo lo que suena, mejor lejos que el sinto Yamaha) traída de China; el armado artesanal,, con Arduino para controlar el encendido, apagado, volumen y mute; me lo programó mi pibe a las 11 años de edad. Les mando un saludo a todos!


----------



## Oscar Rueda (Jun 15, 2020)

Buenas noches

Mi nombre es Oscar Rueda, disfruto de la electrónica desde muy temprana edad y llegue a éste foro buscando la solución para una tarjeta electrónica, espero aportar de mi humilde conocimiento y de la misma manera aprender de ustedes, muchas gracias por aceptarme en el grupo.

Saludos para todos...


----------



## ramonvalera (Jun 16, 2020)

Saludos a todos los colegas de ésta prestigiosa pagina,  mi nombre es Ramón Valera, soy del estado Aragua-Venezuela y gustoso estoy de presentarme en el ramo de la electrónica, llevo 10 años trabajando descubriendo las fallas en diferentes equipos electrónicos,  a la orden por éste medio y muchas gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## banbino89 (Jun 16, 2020)

Hola grupo, soy de Venezuela , me llamo Lionardo Ruiz, tengo 48 años, soy apasionado de la electrónica, les doy gracias por estar en su foro y aprender con ustedes. Dios les bendiga.


----------



## Misterio543 (Jun 16, 2020)

Buenas tardes, soy Sergio Elorriaga de, Villaguay Entre Rios, apasionado de la electronica y con intenciones de aprender lo que mas se pueda de este mundo apasionante.- Ultimamente he estado leyendo mucho y aprendiendo lo mas que se pueda por internet, hice mucho de inyeccion electronica, y no me fue tan mal, pero los rumbos me llevaron para otro tipo de trabajo y deje la mecanica, ahora con mas tiempo para poder dedicarme a esto, quiero aprender mas, de todos ustedes.- Muchas gracias por aceptarme en el grupo.-


----------



## rvm66868 (Jun 16, 2020)

Saludos, mi nombre es Roberto Vera tengo 40 años, la electrónica entró a mi vida muy pequeño, me dediqué a desarmar todo lo que encontraba tratando de encontrar la magia que hacía que hablara, moviera, vibrara, alumbrara, etc, etc. Me gradúe de ingeniero electricista pero soy un entusiasta en cuanto a los proyectos electrónicos, control, micros, audio, maquinas. Espero ser de ayuda con los que comparten conocimiento sin esperar nada a cambio mas que saber que alguien logró encender el led por primera ves y seguirá adelante sin detenerse.
Nos vemos.


----------



## atheo (Jun 17, 2020)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Cristian vivo en Mar del Plata. Me dedico a la reparación de Pc (Software) hace mas de 20 años, ahora quiero empezar a aprender un poco de electrónica.
Saludos


----------



## Richy paez (Jun 17, 2020)

Hola, saludo para los integrantes de esta comunidad.
Mi nombre es Richy Paez, músico de profesión y amante de la electronica.
Vivo en Soledad-Atlantico- Colombia. Para mí, es un honor compartir algunos conceptos y conocimiento que tengo sobre el tema con todo ustedes, grandes profesionales con mucho conocimiento en la materia.

Es muy agradable saber que existe un espacio en el cual podamos expresar y compartir nuestras experiencias, brindándonos un apoyo mutuo y de esta manera superar cualquier dificultad que se pueda presentar.

Para todos ustedes. Felicitaciones y muchos éxitos.


----------



## ams365+ (Jun 17, 2020)

Hola que tal? Soy nuevo en el foro


----------



## 018027478 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hola chicos y chicas soy estudiante de universidad, realmente no soy muy buena en la materia, pero me gustaría mucho poder aprender con ustedes y de su gran talento


----------



## Sergio59 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hola a todos ... solo soy un aficionado y al que le interesa mucho la electronica .. solo por mi cuenta estoy leyendo cosas y efectuando proyecto caseros de muy pequeño porte , pero que ya me han dado sus satisfacciones ... Gracias y Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## tataviscu (Jun 17, 2020)

Buenas tardes gente, me encanta la electrónica y espero colaborar y tener ayuda de parte de ustedes por dudas... Saludos a todos


----------



## Ruso1912 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hola a todos los miembros de esta comunidad espectacular, me llamo Gustavo soy de Argentina, me dedico a la reparación de electrodomésticos y electricidad domiciliaria y me gustaría agradecer por permitirme integrar el foro, saludos...


----------



## Hthor (Jun 17, 2020)

Hola al Foro, me llamo Héctor, vivo en Valencia-España estudie electrónica y siempre he estado cacharreando con ella. 

Saludos a todos


----------



## MarianBHB (Jun 18, 2020)

Buenas a todos, tengo 46 años y ya hace mucho que obtuve el titulo de Técnico Electrónico y si bien mi vida laboral me ha llevado por distintos caminos ligados a la electrónica, nunca tuve que "meter mano". No hace mucho me ha picado el bichito del oficio y en eso me encuentro, volviendo a la fuente. Espero poder aportar y tambien nutrirme de su generosidad. Gracias por compartir!


----------



## Wilquin (Jun 18, 2020)

Soy Edwin Quintero vivo en Colombia y soy apasionado por la electrónica y todas sus ramas y gracias a plataformas como estas he estado adquiriendo muchos conocimientos para mejorar mi situación económica.

Trabajo en la rama de la construcción y soldadura pero también reparo motos, computadores y lo que llegue que se pueda encontrar en la web.


----------



## nelson cristobal (Jun 18, 2020)

Bueno, yo soy aficionado a la electrónica y en éstos días estoy tratando de arreglar una tarjeta de lavadora secadora marca Lg modelo WD 14316 RD , la falla es que la bomba de desagüe no funciona, por eso busco algún diagrama para poder seguir los circuitos.


----------



## interhard (Jun 18, 2020)

Hola, soy Fernando Suarez de Salta capital, Argentina. Soy Técnico en Electrónica, me interesan las reparaciones y encontré éste lugar que me parece bastante interesante, estoy mas dedicado al hardware de computadoras y a la seguridad electrónica.

Un saludo y abrazo a todos los integrantes del foro.


----------



## Alfa170 (Jun 19, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola, mi nombre es Ruben, tengo 54 años, me gustaría aprender algunas cosas de audio, estoy por armar unas  cajitas acústicas hifi, vi publicado unos temas de parlantes que me interesaron.


----------



## Elenco (Jun 19, 2020)

Hola me presento soy de las Grutas Rio Negro, me interesó las cajas para bafles.


----------



## Rockuz (Jun 19, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Gastón, soy de Bahía Blanca, Bs. As. Soy técnico en Informática, apasionado de audio y todo lo electrónico. Como todo, la evolución te va llevando a seguir aprendiendo cada día mas y mas. La electrónica no es mi fuerte, pero es algo cada vez mas necesario y nunca hay de que dejar de aprender.. por eso es que buscando conocimiento he llegado hasta aquí.
Un Gran Saludo para todos.


----------



## Abatmartin (Jun 19, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Martín y soy de Mendoza, Argentina. De electrónica conozco poco y nada, es por eso que espero recibir la guia de ustedes que están en su tema, para poder resolver mis inquietudes.
Saludos y gracias por aceptarme


----------



## SIRIUS44 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Haider Moreno de profesión electrónico, soy de Colombia, mi gran interés de participar en éste foro es compartir ideas y al mismo tiempo aprender de ustedes.


----------



## stili (Jun 20, 2020)

Hola a todos soy Juan y he visto ésta página un montón de veces por encantarme la electrónica y ahora que me gustaría abordar algún proyecto, como aprendizaje, me apunto a éste gran foro.


----------



## manuabe (Jun 20, 2020)

Buenas tardes  grupo


----------



## cats61 (Jun 20, 2020)

Buenas tardes mi nombre es Marcelo soy de BS:As y me gusta la electrónica como hobby, soy técnico en calefacción


----------



## alphablue (Jun 20, 2020)

Hola gente, mi nombre es Guillermo, zona sur de Buenos Aires, Argentina, aficionado a la electrónica e informática, un saludo grande a toda la comunidad.


----------



## ruger (Jun 20, 2020)

Saludos a todos, yo soy un aficionado intentando aprender un poco de elecronica basica, soy de venezuela y es gran placer poder estar en este foro aprendiendo de uds, gracias por sus atenciones y un gran saludo para todos


----------



## sergiorevit (Jun 20, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Sergio, soy técnico en electrónica, pero ya hace muchos años que me recibí y estoy un poco oxidado con algunos temas, sobre todo lo analógico, ahora me metí mas en la placa  Arduino  haciendo alguna que otra experimentación, espero poder contribuir también en algo. 
Gracias y saludo a todos!!!


----------



## Fsubiras (Jun 20, 2020)

Me llamo Paco. Me gusta la radio, la electronica, la informática, el arduino, y los drones. También otras cosas que no vienen a cuento. Veo mucho esquema por aquí y me parece interesante. Y me apunto, con vuestro permiso. Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 20, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Rs.garage.arg (Jun 21, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Rodrigo, soy de Argentina, me divierto con proyectos electrónicos tanto como uso personal como laboral, espero tengan un lindo día.


----------



## juangmerich (Jun 21, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Juan Pablo de Argentina, estudio mecatronica y me interesa aprender constantemente, saludos a todos !


----------



## dleob2 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hola amigos! De la electrónica.
Estoy muy conttento de estar aqui.


----------



## fatbird (Jun 22, 2020)

Hola,
Soy fatbird (Pedro Sousa) de Zamora, España,
No sé nada de elctrónica pero me gusta mucho. Espero aprender de vosotros y si algún día puedo, contribuir también con mis ideas.
Saludos


----------



## N4CH0 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hola a todos saludos desde Santander y gracias a todos de antemano por ayudarme!


----------



## Hervin (Jun 22, 2020)

Hola me llamo hervin soy de Venezuela. me encanta el foro ya que puedo aprender cosas que no se.
Me gusta mucho estos foro ya que ayudan a soluciones que los especilista no dan.
Me alegra encontrar temas interesantes en la parte automotriz. Saludos a todos


----------



## MAORTEGA1966 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Miguel Angel y empiezo con la electronica ahora y veo que me gusta mucho, espero aprender con todos vosotros, gracias y unsaludo


----------



## Technicus (Jun 22, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Luis tengo más de 40 años dedicado a la electrónica, espero poder colaborar en la medida de mis posibilidades.


----------



## rabitosdepasa (Jun 22, 2020)

Hola soy Daniel, tengo ideas muy básicas de electrónica y principalmente me he registrado en este foro para ver si obtengo vuestra ayuda para arreglar un piano electrónico. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## alknaza (Jun 22, 2020)

Hola a todos:
Soy un aficionado a la electrónica que le gusta echar mano a lo que considero que puedo reparar;  En este mundo actual es difícil conseguir información técnica, así que buscando, encontré este foro donde creo que podre aprender aun más sobre el tema y encontrar la información que requiero. Gracias por este espacio que estoy seguro me será de mucha ayuda y donde tal vez yo pueda colaborar con lo que este a mi alcance

Atentamente. alknaza


----------



## LuisSoria74 (Jun 22, 2020)

Buenas noches_

Soy un aficionado a la electrónica espero aportar en el sitio sobre este tema, soy muy entusiasta de los amplificadores y preaamp de guitarras, gracias por aceptarme.

Atte.

LUIS.


----------



## Edwing Rene Lopez Valdez (Jun 22, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Edwing Rene Lopez Valdez. Soy estudiante de la carrera de ingeniería electromecánica y soy nuevo en éste foro. Compartiré parte de mis proyectos con todos en la comunidad.


----------



## aziro (Jun 22, 2020)

Hola  ! Mi nombre es Alfredo , soy de Bs. As. Argentina.
Tengo conocimientos de electricidad y no electrónica , pero la idea es rescatar datos que aportan para conocimiento general y así poder usarlos para ciertas reparaciones o ideas que se me ocurren.
Gracias !


----------



## eberzarria (Jun 23, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Eber Zarria de Colombia, técnico en sistemas, aficionado a la electrónica con muchas de aprender y hacer algunos proyectos y con la disposición de aprende de ustedes.


----------



## gpaternina (Jun 23, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Mi nombre es Gabriela Paternina , soy un apasionada por la electrónica, y más por sus aplicaciones en beneficio de todos. Me considero un entusiasta, una emprendedora (así no haya tenido suerte hasta ahora en los emprendimientos).


----------



## Marcosanchez@ (Jun 23, 2020)

Buenas tardes mí nombre es Sánchez marcos , soy de Argentina , provincia del Chaco , tengo experiencia en el electrónica hace ya con 25 años estudiante de la carrera ing. electrónica y estoy al servicio de cualquier duda e inconveniente que tengan , desde ya muchas gracias por la aceptación al grupo muchas gracias.


----------



## Leo716 (Jun 23, 2020)

Hola! Me llamo Leo, tengo 36 años, me encanta la electronica, trabajo en una fabrica textil como supervisor de mantenimiento, toco la guitarra eléctrica y hago pedales analógicos en mis tiempos libres, espero poder contribuir con este sitio, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## AZR98 (Jun 23, 2020)

Hola, me presento, mi nombre es José Alfredo de 21 años, encontré este foro buscando información acerca de un decodificador de tonos para un proyecto, espero compartir conocimientos que tenga y adquirir algunos otros, actualmente tengo 2 TSU en mecatrónica (diferentes áreas) y me falta poco para concluir la ingeniería, soy mexicano y me apasiona mucho la electrónica, la programación y la manufactura.


----------



## Christian (Jun 24, 2020)

Hola

Mi nombre es Christian, soy de Galicia, España. 
Aficionado a a la electrónica, entre otras cosas he fabricado un impreaora 3D tipo PrusaI3 siguiendo las instrucciones de reprap.org, e intento, aunque sin mucho éxito, reparar cualquier tipo de placa estropeada que caiga en mis manos, con las que suelo aprender algo nuevo con cada una de ellas.

Un saludo para todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## angelyon (Jun 24, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Ángel, soy estudiante y busco información y conocimiento.


----------



## Chinea (Jun 24, 2020)

hola yo soy chinea soy ingeniero en telecomunicaciones y electrónica y adoro el cachareo, cai en este foro por busquedas reiteradas a soluciones de diferentes equipos descompuestos y he encontrado buenas ideas por aca. soy cubano y estoy dispuesto a compartir todo mi humilde conocimiento en este foro...
un saludo a todos


----------



## Luis Montes de Oca (Jun 24, 2020)

Luis Montes de Oca, desde Punta Cana República Dominicana. Soy desarrollador de proyectos tecnológicos, tanto en energía renovable como innovaciones digitales. Empecé la electrónica cuando todo era válvulas al vacío y los transistores recién empezaban a usarse en equipos domésticos, principalmente portátiles, puedo ayudar mucho en lo que respecta a amplificadores de sonido de tubos, estaré pendiente de los mensajes que tengan que ver con este tema. Busco desarrollar inversores que no necesiten transformadores grandes pero puedan dar resultados iguales, como más de 3 KW y que puedan cargar baterías desde fuentes renovables o de la electricidad común (como los UPS pero permanente). Espero serles útil y estar a la altura de los foros en que me involucre. 

Felicito al creador de este espacio, no ha hecho su trabajo en vano.

Un saludo para todos y espero que estemos en contacto frecuentemente.


----------



## ALBERTO CRUZ ORTIZ (Jun 25, 2020)

Buen día mi nombre es  ALBERTO CRUZ ORTIZ, gracias por aceptarme espero ser apoyo y beneficio mutuo para todo proyecto electrónico, soy de Bogotá, me encanta la electrónica. gracias


----------



## acarcamov (Jun 25, 2020)

Saludos, mi nombre es Alejandro Carcamo, Soy ing en computacion y administrador de empresas. Vivo en Nicaragua, Pero me apasiona la electronica, por lo que he tratado de ir especializandome en ello, aunque siempre aprendemos algo nuevo. Espero poder compartir con todos mis conocimientos y aprender de ustedes.


----------



## omarcito (Jun 25, 2020)

Soy Omarcito de Argentina, aficionado a la electrónica desde hace años y siempre queriendo aprender y actualizarme, ésta pagina es ideal y permite el intercambio directo de experiencias con exitos y fracasos, éstos ultimos generalmente no se cuentan y vaya que son útiles..........Un cordial saludo.


----------



## MateroGalactico333 (Jun 25, 2020)

Hola gente, mi nombre es Martin, soy de Santa fe capital, Argentina. Soy musico y estudie un poco de electronica. Ademas tengo conocimientos de electromecanica porque mi padre se dedico a eso mucho tiempo y aprendi algo de bobinado. Estoy en el foro porque me gusta resolver mis problemas tecnicos yo , para aprender haciendo. Espero poder  aportar algo a cambio de la ayuda recibida de esta comunidad del anillo que parece funcionar muy bien!. Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 25, 2020)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*


----------



## rubendmartinez (Jun 25, 2020)

Hola gente, saludos a todos, mi oficio es reparación electrodomésticos y técnico en electrónica siempre ávido en resolver problemas , a veces sale bien otras no....


----------



## Aleochentoso (Jun 25, 2020)

Hola a todos soy Alejandro de Argentina. Soy técnico en electrónica y un aprendiz apacionado de la electrónica. Gracias por dejarme participar del foro. Saludos


----------



## jose hidalgo (Jun 26, 2020)

Buenas, me llamo José, soy de Huelva, España. Tengo 45 años y no tengo idea de nada de electrónica, pero si mucha curiosidad y como dice el dicho. El conocimiento surge de la necesidad.


----------



## Mateolesm (Jun 26, 2020)

Hola, buenos días mi nombre  es Mateo Leonidez soy ingeniero mecánico de México, ya tiene algunos meses que me registre solo que no me había presentado y éste es de los mejores grupos de electrónica, hay muchas personas con conocimientos de ésta rama por lo que he visto es un honor en pertenecer a este foro. Saludos


----------



## Korokota176 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes soy Luis, soy técnico electrónico y encantado de pertenecer a este foro ya que los comentarios me dicen que sois bastante interesantes. Un saludote


----------



## Luis_Cruz (Jun 26, 2020)

Saludos a todos los electrónicos(as) del foro. Mi nombre es Luis Cruz y me dedico a reparar e instalar autorradios. Estoy para aprender y dar una mano en este mundo apasionante de la Electrónica. Gracias.


----------



## sergio82 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hola, Mi nombre es Sergio soy de Tucumán Argentina, Hago Electrónica. Continuamente consulto el foro y consigo info muy importante. ahora se me dio por registrarme y participar.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Mariano7700 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hola gente, escribo desde Córdoba, Argentina. Soy tecnico electrónico del secundario pero nunca ejerci y ahora estoy ingresando en el mundillo del audio vintage así que voy a volver al tema electrónica. Posteo ésto acá, no se si está bien porque encontré la sección presentaciones para leer pero no para escribir. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Pirulo (Jun 26, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes, mi nombre es Oscar y soy lo que se podría llamar un tecnico veterano ya que ando por lo 60 y pico largo y empecé a trabajar en electrónica en la época de 70, estoy a su servicio si en algo puedo contribuir desde ya gracias por admitirme en el foro.
Hola, buenas tardes!, mi nombre es Oscar y soy lo que se podría llamar un tecnico veterano ya que ando por los 60 y pico largo y empecé con esto de la electrónica en la época del 70 mas o menos, estoy para servirles si es que en algo puedo contribuir desde ya gracias por admitirme en el foro.


----------



## jose_manu_patxi (Jun 26, 2020)

Buenas noches, mi nombre es Jose, estoy intentando hacer un torno con CNC, reciclando la electrónica y motores de varias impresoras, ahora estoy bloqueado porque la fuente de alimentación , en cuestión de segundos deja de dar tensión.
Espero algún día mandaros alguna foto con el proyecto terminado. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Esteban Fer Ga (Jun 26, 2020)

Buenas noches


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Esteban Fer Ga (Jun 26, 2020)

Hola amigos y colegas del foros soy nuevo en el grupos mi nombre es Estebans estoy muy contento de estar en éste grupo de gente amable y solidaria


----------



## Biker560 (Jun 27, 2020)

Hola a todos
Me presento desde Madrid
Como soy de la vieja escuela me encantan los equipos de música de los 70 y 80
Sobre todo la marca Pionner hace años nunca pude conseguir un equipo de esa marca ...pero siempre estuve pillado por ese tipo de equipos
Bueno poco a poco y después de ir comprando modelos baratos he conseguido tener un equipo bastante razonable para mi
Tengo un ampli SA7800 un sintonizador TX608 unos altavoces CS780 y acabo de pillar una pletina CT-F 750
Espero poder aprender de vosotros un montón me gusta trastear en los aparatos pero no estoy puesto en electrónica
En fin
Gracias a todos una vez mas


----------



## El_guero_de_la_barba (Jun 27, 2020)

Que tal están todos.... Un gusto poder formar parte de este foro... Mi nombre Rubén Martínez 26 años, soy de Guadalajara Jalisco. #stoy comenzando en este mundo de la electrónica, soy un novato en realidad, no he tomado clases... Yo trato de siempre hacer las cosas por mi tener la satisfacción de decir esto yo lo hice yo lo repare para mí no hay nada más grato que ello... Y vaya que todo comenzó apenas hace unos meses... Me gusta bastante escuchar música a alto volumen cuando voy manejando... Tengo algo de conocimiento en instalacion de audiocar pero siempre hay cualquier detalle que hace se quemen, protejan, se escuchen distorsionando, metan ruido etc etc. Por lo que seguido mandaba a reparar los aparatos, amigose pedían instalar sus sistemas y poco a poco me decidí a querer aprender a repararlos miraba yo que poes era algo interesante, aparte que lo ví como un ingreso extra y aprendizaje pero después de destapar un amplificador me topo con todo esto de transistores, resistencias, releys, leds, entradas de 12v y 35 es cuando me dije quiero saber de esto que es, que hacen, cómo benefician, que ayudan todos y cada uno de sus componentes... Ya he intentado reparar algunos amplificadores y estereos he tenido mis fallos y mis logros pero ahora que conozco lo mínimo en este tema quiero aprender más con ayuda de todos ustedes... Espero poder tener apoyo de todos ustedes y claro paciencia recuerden no he tomado cursos, así que si tengo dudas de cosas que sean tan sencillas espero y me comprendan y no se me desesperen  GRACIAS.


----------



## kike electronic (Jun 27, 2020)

Buenas  soy Kike  Chauca soy de  Lima Peru.
Reparo equipos electronicos y  tambien  soy aficionado al diseño.
Espero  intercambiar  experiencias  datos  y  diseños  con  todos.
saludos.


----------



## Malcomq (Jun 27, 2020)

Buenas Tardes soy Mario Ballesteros, me gusta trabajar con microcontroladores, me acerco a ustedes para aprender de sus experiencia con éstos dispositivos tan versátiles.

Saludos


----------



## cesar peres (Jun 27, 2020)

Hola gentes.

Mi nombre Cesar Peres, 41 años  soy de Caaguazu Paraguay. Soy Técnico industrial y Automatización estoy procurando avanzar mas en la electronica y estoy tratando con los mas basico. gracias por la oportunidad de permitirme ser integrante.


----------



## garciacalvino (Jun 28, 2020)

Hola desde España, soy Jose Antonio y tengo 59 años y desde los 15 años que empece a estudiar electronica en La escuela de Maestria Industrial de Orense, 
no he dejado de estar relacionado con la materia y he reparado y construido cantidad de dispostivos , sobretodo con maquinas y dispsitivos accionados por monedas.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## marcelo77 (Jun 28, 2020)

Buenas colega soy Guaquisoy Marcelo técnico electrónico de muy chico trabaje en barias casa de electronica en el chaco y ahora puse mi taller como todo sigo estudiando y aprendiendo de ustedes gracias


----------



## pespeler (Jun 28, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Salvador y me llama la atención la electrónica.


----------



## Lookland (Jun 28, 2020)

Hola, soy Luis de San Carlos. Gracias por aceptar mi solicitud...


----------



## Gcr100 (Jun 28, 2020)

Hola, buenas mi nombre es Gustavo Cervantes, muy manitas y estudiante de la carrera de Ingenieria en Comunicaciones y Electronica de la Universidad de Guadalajara


----------



## hokshy (Jun 29, 2020)

Hola

Soy del Bilbao en España y estudié informática (redes y reparación equipos) pero siempre he tenido interés en el hardware y me gustaría aprender electrónica principalmente para reparar o reciclar dispositivos electrónicos, aprender a comprar electrónica buena y compartir mis conocimientos. También me gustaría conocer los recursos formativos que hay disponibles (cursos... tanto online como presenciales, si los hubiera en mi zona).

Un saludo a tod@s!


----------



## Juan Antonio Prieto (Jun 29, 2020)

Hola me llamo Juan y hace que me inicie en la electronica hallá por los años 80, ahora se ha facilitado mucho el poder hacerse con un laboratorio en condiciones, por allá en aquellos años eso era inpensable, por aquel entonces si tenias un ICE y un soldador ¡tira millas!...

Si conoceis paginas donde poder encontrar esquemeticos de osciloscopios y aparatos de instrumentacion, me voy a dedicar a ello...
Haber si ya por fin me puedo buscar la vidilla con ello...

No quiero hacer ninguna empresa, restauro para mi y ya veré después como le doy salida....
Es algo que verdaderamente está dentro de nuestro alcance ahora, y como por la situación del COVID anima a teletrabajar desde casa , pues creo que es un buen intento...  

Si encuentro paginas interesantes para encontrar esquematicos ya tambien las compartiré con vosotros....   
SALUDOS...


----------



## Shivwolf (Jun 29, 2020)

Hola a todos.
Aquí Alfredo, de Madrid.

Reparando un poco de todo, pero más especializado en aparatos de medida y calibración de equipos de señal.

Un saludo


----------



## ALBERTO CRUZ ORTIZ (Jun 30, 2020)

Buenas noches, soy Alberto Cruz, Tecnologo Electronico, Mecanico Restaurador de Motos, agradezco que me hayan aceptado en este foro, espero aprender mucho así como hacer los aportes que esten a mi alcance


----------



## Cocococo (Jun 30, 2020)

Buenos dìas, desdee ya agradesco la oportunidad de participar en este foro.


----------



## hokshy (Jun 30, 2020)

Buenas

Yo soy de Vizcaya en España. Estudié informática por lo que he cacharreado algo con sistemas operativos, ordenadores y redes. Llevo tiempo queriendo aprender electrónica para arreglar, reutilizar o modificar cosillas (no sólo cambiar piezas o placas enteras). También me interesa el hardware libre (arduino, domótica, iot...). Por ello y porque me preocupa el medio ambiente y creo que es mejor reparar las cosas cuando se puede que usar y tirar pues busco cursos y info para ir aprendiendo un poquillo.

Saludos


----------



## Favimate (Jun 30, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Fabian, de Chile. Soy un adicto a la electronica y llegue al grupo a traves de una busqueda de google. Espero aportar en lo que se necesite. Saludos


----------



## RedOne3000 (Jul 1, 2020)

Hola a todos en el foro. Gracias por aceptarme y les felicito por la ayuda que acá ofrecen.


----------



## Morgan007 (Jul 1, 2020)

Buenos dias desde España.
Buscando información he encontrado este interesante foro. Espero aprender. Nofito total. 
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## ginoj1988 (Jul 1, 2020)

Hola amigos de Foros de Electronica, gracias por la aceptación para entrar aquí. Espero contar con su ayuda para algunos proyectos de hobbie que me gustaria hacer.


----------



## cristo713 (Jul 1, 2020)

¡Buenas tardes!

Me llamo Cristopher, soy técnico en electrónica de consumo, en mantenimiento electrónico y actualmente estudiante de ing. electrónica industrial y automática.

Estoy haciendo una web sobre la materia y por eso he llegado a este foro, buscando temas, información y a otros interesados en este mundillo.

¡Un cordial saludo!


----------



## joseservice (Jul 1, 2020)

Buenas, caí en éste foro por casualidad, no soy un experto en electrónica pero me apasiona y me entretiene bastante, espero que podamos colaborar lo mas que pueda, de ante mano muchas gracias.


----------



## Sonyjc (Jul 1, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​


Muchas gracias, estoy seguro que aprenderé mucho por aquí. Gracias


----------



## Dortors (Jul 1, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Miguel, en redes @Dortors y estoy por aquí buscando información, a ver si doy con el Post indicado y no tengo que poner uno nuevo repetido


----------



## pepehard (Jul 1, 2020)

Hola, soy Pedro, gracias por aceptarme en esta comunidad, gracias Andres y a todo tu equipo. Un abrazo desde Jujuy, el pórtico Norte de la Patria.


----------



## chipre99 (Jul 1, 2020)

Hola amigos. Es un placer estar en éste foro. Soy de Costa Rica, y me encanta la electrónica desde que nací. Creo que estoy ensamblado a puros diodos, bobinas y transistores jajajaja. Gracias a los moderadores y creadores de la pagina y saludos a todos.


----------



## Pacolopez (Jul 2, 2020)

¡ Saludos ! Soy Mexicano, músico profesional aficionado a la electrónica y el manejo de audio ( grabación y producción). Gracias por aceptarme. ¡ Bendiciones! PACO López


----------



## Gaston Rojas (Jul 2, 2020)

Soy gaston rojas . Estoy empezando con este fascinante mundo de la electronica. Estoy tambien empezando a armar amplificadores class d . Estoy rabiando un monton pero va saliendo gracias a dios. Estoy emprendiendome con esto y espero que me funcione. Asi que me quemo las cejas estudiando los circuitos viendo tutoriales y cuando no estoy quemandome con el cautin soldando o desoldando algo ya que la mayoria lo reciclo. Gracias por esta pagina


----------



## elgonzalez (Jul 2, 2020)

Mi nombre es Elias Gonzalez, Venezolano , me gusta mucho la electrónica y mas específicamente la robótica.

Creo que tengo una mente bastante creativa que trato de usar para mis cosas y para ayudar a quien lo necesite aqui.

Todavía soy bastante novato en ésto y trato de aprender todos los días por éste foro.

Saludos!


----------



## hitaku1980 (Jul 3, 2020)

Hola a todos...


----------



## JACS12 (Jul 3, 2020)

Gracias y saludos desde México


----------



## Fredgos (Jul 3, 2020)

Hola amigos que compartimos el mismo gusto por la electrónica. Mi nombre es Alfredo Muñoz, radico en la ciudad de México y al igual que muchos de ustedes encuentro muy interesantes las dudas, opiniones y consejos que en estos foros se encuentran. Me gusta la investigación y la experimentación en muchos proyectos por los que muchos de ustedes me llevan la delantera y que por ello estoy seguro me van a servir de gran ayuda, de la misma manera cuenten con mi apoyo en lo que pueda colaborar.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## TIGREHABANA (Jul 3, 2020)

Hola un saludo a todos los moderadores miembros y cibernautas del sitio.
Soy fan a la electrónica como a los Industriales  y al Real Madrid 
Radio Telegrafista, Reparador Telefónico y Empírico en la electricidad civil y automotriz donde me a ido a Dios gracias muy bien.
Entró por aquí para aprender y ayudar en lo que mi alcance este.
Gracias salu2 a to2


----------



## DarKboy (Jul 3, 2020)

Saludos desde Cuba mi gente.


----------



## centinela6 (Jul 3, 2020)

Saludos a todos, mi nombre es Jesus Carlos, ya antes trabaje como técnico, tengo algunos años que ya no practico y estoy algo desactualizado, espero poder participar con ustedes, para aportar lo poco que se y aprender de ustedes


----------



## juanjuan (Jul 4, 2020)

Buenas tardes.
Estoy muy agradecido por aceptarme .
Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Vicrz (Jul 4, 2020)

Hola gente. Soy Victor y me gusta la electrónica, algo aprendí mirando a un amigo y me gusta tratar de reparar cosas.


----------



## Ernesto Baltodano (Jul 4, 2020)

Hola a todos es un gusto disfrutar del conocimiento de todos.
Trabajo en este ramo de la electrónica, y me encanta reparar amplificadores y armar


----------



## richardxx (Jul 5, 2020)

Hola, soy Richard, y siempre me ha gustado la electrónica, he visto muchos vídeos y tutoriales de ésta fascinante profesión, admiro a los profesionales que la eligieron y siento un profundo respeto por ellos. Si hubiera sabido lo fascinante que es, habría sido mi profesión de por vida, pero cuando uno es joven las motivaciones son otras y me fui por el lado de las letras. Hoy a mis casi 60 años de vida logre encontrar una motivación adicional sin ser un profesional y solo a lectura y tutoriales, consultas, etc he logrado aprender quizás lo básico. He reparado varios artefactos solo con tutoriales y consultas y sin afán de lucro, solo a amistades que realmente confían en que yo pueda solucionarles el problema.
Por lo demás espero poder consultar mas adelante y obtener sus certeras respuestas
Gracias.


----------



## jomdba (Jul 5, 2020)

Soy Jorge Manuel Di Battista, soy de San Luis, Argentina, Soy aficionado a la electrónica, computación, carpintería, etc, Me gusta investigar y aprender buscando soluciones o nuevas ideas. Espero también ser de ayuda. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2020)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*


----------



## Albertjoseph81 (Jul 5, 2020)

Hola Gente! Soy  Alberto López 40 años me gusta electrónica y todas la herramientas de todo tipo... Argentina Córdoba


----------



## rinojoe (Jul 6, 2020)

Hola!
Me llamo Jorge Lodeiro, tengo 45 años y aunque ahora no ejerzo en la profesión de electrónica tengo el título de la FP antigua de electrónica industrial.
Mi intención es compartir mis conocimientos y seguir aprendiendo de todos vosotros. Saludos


----------



## Daniel_R17 (Jul 6, 2020)

Hola a todos me llamo Daniel, y me gusta la electrónica. Espero aprender de muchos de los más experimentados acá y también poder aportar.


----------



## carluz (Jul 6, 2020)

Saludo a todos los foreros.


----------



## matusban (Jul 6, 2020)

Muy buenas soy Moises Trejo de Mérida, Venezuela. Soy estudiante de Ingenieria Electrica. Y pues me gustaria integrarme a este foro para mi crecimiento profesional academico. Espero poder aportar tambien lo necesario en todo lo que se necesite. Gracias


----------



## Elviejo (Jul 6, 2020)

Hola, soy Eduardo, tengo 54 años y soy tecnico, un saludo muy grande a todos.


----------



## yuset (Jul 6, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Yuset y soy un apasionado de la electrónica, aunque no tengo muchos conocimientos, pero me gusta inventar. Saludos


----------



## juanjuan (Jul 7, 2020)

Hola me llamo Juan.
Muchas gracias por aceptarme.
Un saludo.


----------



## octavio paz (Jul 7, 2020)

Hola, soy Octavio Paz y tengo 37 años, Argentino, hoy mismo se me ocurre jugar a la electronica jaja y quisiera que me ayuden un poco y así a prender más, saludos


----------



## dimarlup (Jul 7, 2020)

Hola, soy Dino de San Luis y tengo 56 años. siempre tratando de aprender algo mas de electrónica haciéndolo en mis tiempos libres.


----------



## EstebanArg (Jul 7, 2020)

Buenas noches a todos. Mi nombre es Esteban, gracias por compartir cosas tan interesantes.


----------



## juan-alberto (Jul 7, 2020)

Hola todos, mi nombre el Juan Alberto, soy tecnico en electronica, tecnicas digitales, computación etc. me gusta la electronica por sobretodas las cosas.
Les doy un gran saludo a todos !


----------



## disponible (Jul 8, 2020)

Hola a todos: Soy Alfredo , apasionado por la vida y por otras quince cosas mas, entre ellas la electrónica. La vivo desde hace... unos 51 años.
mi primer circuito un temporizador de "Radiorama", después subscrito a Elektor, y otras 5 revistas de electrónica mas.
Como reflexión, creo que a medida que la electrónica entra de forma progresiva a formar parte de nuestras vidas en casi todo..., los jóvenes van perdiendo el interés por el como y porqué de su funcionamiento.
vivo en Cuenca (España).
Como lema quisiera dejar una frase no mía pero cierta, "la vida es un frenesí", que le vamos ha hacer.
¡Ah! disponible es porque lo estoy.


----------



## joelrojasb (Jul 8, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Joel Rojas, vivo en la isla de Margarita , me gusta mucho la electrónica desde chamo ahora tengo 50 años y todavía me apasiona la electrónica, para todos mis saludos y mis respetos.


----------



## acabello32 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hola, soy Ángel de Chile, Soy mecánico automotriz, me gusta reparar de todo, por lo que la vida me fue sumergiendo en el fascinante mundo de la electrónica. Con el tiempo he logrado ejecutar algunos proyectos sencillos de electrónica, y el principal motivo de participar en el foro es aprender. Siempre he sido muy curioso.

Un saludo


----------



## disponible (Jul 8, 2020)

Hola a todos: Soy Alfredo , apasionado por la vida y por otras quince cosas mas, entre ellas la electrónica. La vivo desde hace... unos 51 años.
mi primer circuito un temporizador de "Radiorama", después subscrito a Elektor, y otras 5 revistas de electrónica mas.
Como reflexión, creo que a medida que la electrónica entra de forma progresiva a formar parte de nuestras vidas en casi todo..., los jóvenes van perdiendo el interés por el como y porqué de su funcionamiento.
vivo en Cuenca (España).
Como lema quisiera dejar una frase no mía pero cierta, "la vida es un frenesí", que le vamos ha hacer.
¡Ah! disponible es porque lo estoy.


----------



## rodconja (Jul 8, 2020)

Hola, soy Rodney, un aficionado a la electrónica desde muy niño; sueño un día poder llevar estudios superiores de electrónica y poder llegar a tener mi propia empresa, actualmente trabajo solo como técnico de computadoras, dando soporte a los usuarios finales, pero no pierdo la esperanza de poder continuar con lo que me apasiona y día a día sigo aprendiendo lo mas que puedo sobre como reparar equipos electrónicos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## jacsonelprofeta (Jul 8, 2020)

buenas tardes amigos gracias por aceptarme agradecido con Dios y con ustedes. un abrazo para todos y cada uno de los que hacen vida activa en este proyecto


----------



## gastonm07 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Gaston Agüero de Villa Mercedes, San Luis. Soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica, y trabajo actualmente en una industria metalurgica como tecnico electricista. Espero aprender mucho de toda la comunidad y aportar mi granito de arena. Saludos a todos


----------



## Enrq70 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Enrique Lopez, soy técnico electrónico y amo mi profesión, gracias por permitirme participar de este foro.-


----------



## Shop_88 (Jul 9, 2020)

Hola. mi nombre es Erik, tengo 32 años, soy tecnico en Maquinaria Industrial  y desde hace un tiempo me apasiono la electronica sobre todo lo de iluminacion y efectos que se pueden hacer, me encanta compartir información y esperon aprender de aquí en el foro, un afectuoso saludo a todos!


----------



## josbo (Jul 9, 2020)

Hola, muy buenas. Espero poder disfrutar de este foro ya que la electrónica es mi pasión y desde muy chico me ha gustado.
También saludar a todos los miembros de este foro y agradecer el que me hayáis admitido.
Saludos y suerte...


----------



## SiriusAR (Jul 10, 2020)

Hola, Mi nombre es Alejandro Romero, estudie electrónica pero la verdad, no se como pude egresar de la carrera  . Me gusta pero no entiendo bien todos los tejes y manejes de la electrónica y la electricidad ...  con decirles que no se como definir que resistencia debiera colocar a un diodo led para que no se queme .... si lo se .. soy un burro ... pero con todo esto de la Pandemia, y las cuarentenas (Santiago de Chile) ... quiero empezar a aprender a hacer algunas cosas, despejar la mente y de paso aprender. 


Saludos a la Comunidad


----------



## Juanjomf (Jul 10, 2020)

Hola, Mi nombre es Juan Jose Molina, soy de Uruguay,tengo 46 años solo soy aficionado a la electrónica aunque hace unos 2 años que empecé a reparar electrodomésticos y de todo un poco, algunas cosas puedo otras no, pero nunca estudié, solo fui aprendiendo con los años en mi ciudad no tenía como estudiar esto y por correo era no muy convincente, así que la mayoría de las cosas las busco y lo intento por internet, gracias por aceptarme en el grupo y pretendo seguir aprendiendo de los que si saben.gracias.


----------



## silcom (Jul 11, 2020)

Hola, Soy nuevo en el foro, saludos a todos y a su disposicion. Gracias


----------



## sacalito (Jul 11, 2020)

Hola, soy Moises Sacal de la ciudad de México y tengo 27 años, estoy empezando con el mundo de la electrónica, se cosas muy básicas pero voy aprendiendo mas cada vez.


----------



## roberto blanco (Jul 11, 2020)

Hola


----------



## Vega vega (Jul 12, 2020)

Mu*Y* buenas noches mi nombre *L*uis *A*ntonio de *C*olombia *S*anta *M*arta aficionado ala ele*C*tronica tengo 33 años aqui estare para brindarle mi sa*B*iduría en la ele*C*tronica para todo *Y *co*M*partir ideas en esta familia de la ele*C*tronica mi apoyo para ustedes muchas gracias por pertene*C*er al grupo


----------



## Aliber (Jul 12, 2020)

Hola soy Ali y quiero aprender cosas básicas de electrónica para aplicarlas en casa, la verdad es que no se mucho del tema y espero aprender mucho con vosotros.
Gracias por la ayuda que prestáis.


----------



## pauloarza (Jul 12, 2020)

Hola a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 12, 2020)

Vega vega dijo:


> Mu*Y* buenas noches mi nombre *L*uis *A*ntonio de *C*olombia *S*anta *M*arta aficionado ala ele*C*tronica tengo 33 años aqui estare para brindarle mi sa*B*iduría en la ele*C*tronica para todo *Y *co*M*partir ideas en esta familia de la ele*C*tronica mi apoyo para ustedes muchas gracias por pertene*C*er al grupo



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. . . .


----------



## Malito222 (Jul 12, 2020)

Buen día mis colegas, permítanme presentarme, me llamo José Antonio, me dedico a la reparación de equipos portátiles de cómputo, me gusta mucho la electrónica y busco seguir aprendiendo y apoyando por eso estoy en éste foro.


----------



## enrifont (Jul 12, 2020)

Buenas tardes, me llamo Enrique y soy tecnico en electrónica y comunicaciones, me dedico a reparar equipos de comunicacion ( am, fm blu, etc), y me gusta seguir aprendiendo ( los tiempos cambian), desde ya muchas gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## torollo (Jul 13, 2020)

Hola amigos. Soy nuevo por aquí y espero aprender mucho de vosotros. Gracias por este foro. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## cesar astorga (Jul 13, 2020)

Buenos días gente soy Cesar , antes que nada gracias por aceptarme en esta comunidad, les comento que siempre me gusto la electronica, he realizado algunos cursos , pero esta ciencia avanza día a día y siempre se aprende algo nuevo., aparte siempre es bueno compartir conocimientos, desde ya muchas gracias nuevamente y que tengan una buena jornada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Pachin (Jul 13, 2020)

Buenos días a todos los miembros. Gracias por la bienvenida. De electrónica sé poco, pero me encantan los desafíos y pienso que tengo capacidad de aprender y aportar experiencias. Saludos a todos...


----------



## RCA59 (Jul 13, 2020)

Gracias por aceptar mi suscripción, soy un ing. elect. audiófilo y pobre por lo que debo fabricar mi propio sistema de audio, gracias


----------



## LuisER (Jul 13, 2020)

Me llamo Luis, soy de Malaga y estudié electrónica aunque profesionalmente me he dedicado a otras cuestiones, por desgracia, ya que me encanta


----------



## LOMBARDO1998 (Jul 13, 2020)

Hola Mi nombre es Agustín Lombardo soy Técnico Electrónico, soy una persona autodidacta y me gusta estar constantemente aprendiendo sobre varios temas en especial todo lo relacionado a la Electrónica y la Electricidad..


----------



## josmaisea33 (Jul 13, 2020)

Hola, soy técnico en electrónica con mas de 28 años de experiencia desde Venezuela un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## rcazares (Jul 13, 2020)

Hola, soy Rcazares Tec Computación y amante de la electrónica. Saludos desde el mundo


----------



## pajaronocturno0 (Jul 14, 2020)

Hola a todos los colegas ! Desde Venezuela un cordial saludo. Mi nombre es Jose Bello, soy ingeniero de sistemas jubilado y es un placer compartir ésta pasión con ustedes.
Un abrazo !


----------



## paranada_g (Jul 14, 2020)

Buenas tardes,

Mi nombre es Jaime y soy de Extremadura. Antes de nada dar las gracias a los que hacen posible el foro por el esfuerzo y tiempo que dedican. Soy un aficionado manitas y estoy resolviendo poco a poco dudas que me ayudan a mejorar mis conocimientos de electrónica. Espero poder recibir y aportar ayuda. 

Gracias


----------



## Seiseco (Jul 14, 2020)

Hola a todos. Soy luthier y hace años estoy muy intetesado en electronica. Espero ser un aporte al foro. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Slu27 (Jul 14, 2020)

Buenas a todos. 

Me he registrado para ver si puedo encontrar la solución a un inconveniente que estoy teniendo. Seguramente sea la mayor chorrada del mundo y por pura ignorancia no esté haciendo la cosas bien. Espero que alguno sea tan amable de ayudarme .

Saludos!


----------



## ghsoft (Jul 14, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy de Puerto Madryn y mi nombre es Dante, espero compartir experiencias con los colegas!


----------



## Angel Labrada (Jul 14, 2020)

Hola me llamo Angel, soy de Cuba. Llevo tiempo visitando este foro, se que es un poco tarde para presentaciones pero más tarde que nunca.
Me apasiona la electrónica he trabajado en ella desde siempre si se puede decir así. 
Me encanta la forma en que interactúan aquí en este foro y me gustaría tener una participación más activa.


----------



## AP 76 (Jul 14, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Alejandro soy técnico electrónico y los conocí por casualidad buscando información gracias por aceptarme un abrazo grande


----------



## Milito (Jul 15, 2020)

Hola, vengo aquí a aprender y me presento, Soy Milito!!! Muchas gracias.


----------



## jesus ernesto (Jul 15, 2020)

Mi nombre es Jesus y mi pasa tiempo al igual que mi día a día es la electronica, me gustaría profundizar en ésta apasionante disciplina, espero en contribuir con ésta prestigiosa página que fue pensada quizás con el fortalecimiento de la grandeza al desarrollo de la tecnología, gracias a ustedes por esta invitación y recibimiento y que Dios me los bendiga a todos.


----------



## jrgmnslv (Jul 15, 2020)

Mí nombre es Jorge Monsalvo, tengo 39 años de Argentina. La electrónica para mí es un hobby, que lo practico muy seguido, me gusta mucho reparar mis equipos de música y todos los aparatos electrónicos que hay en mí casa.


----------



## Gunfis Granfullen (Jul 16, 2020)

Hola a todos
Soy Carlos de Cantabria.
Llegue a este foro buscando informacion para reparar unos equipos  de sonido HIFI que tengo desde hace muchos años.
ESpero poder aprender y encontrar soluciones a los problemas
Un placer pertenecer a esta comunidad
Gracias y saludos


----------



## COPY2016 (Jul 16, 2020)

Nelson Gutiérrez, Soñador Electrónico , Técnico en equipos de Oficinas: Fotocopiadoras..Me gustan los avances electrónicos ..Actualmente estoy incursionando en la reparación de Televisores TRC Y LED Y LCD...Quiero adquirir conocimientos a tráves de el Foro..Gracias...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Torino73 (Jul 16, 2020)

Buenos días a todos, me presento como nuevo integrante de esta gran comunidad, un saludo y espero aprender mucho


----------



## oscar.a (Jul 16, 2020)

Buenos días, soy Oscar, actualmente estudio electrónica, me gusta todo lo relacionado con el tema de la electrónica y aprender cada vez mas, he visto buenos temas en este foro de electrónica por eso me anime a unirme, espero así mismo poder aportar conocimiento e ideas.


----------



## juan_duque (Jul 16, 2020)

Buenas tardes. soy Juan Duque, aficionado a la electrónica, luces y sonido


----------



## Fhali (Jul 16, 2020)

Mi nombre es Fernando, cubano, amante de la electrónica y de algún modo cacharrero pues me gusta la reparación, espero poder ayudar en el foro y encontrar en este las aclaraciones de dudas q siempre tenemos los ácidos de conocer algo más de este mundo, Gracias a todos por recibirme y espero reciprocar de la misma forma al foro. Un saludo a todos


----------



## jarox (Jul 16, 2020)

Me presento, por el momento con mi nickname (jarox), oriundo de México y próximo ingeniero en Instrumentación electrónica. Espero ser de utilidad para este foro y compartir tola la información que me sea posible. Un saludo.


----------



## Dav Ed (Jul 16, 2020)

Hola soy de México, estudio la carrera de Comunicaciones y Electrónica y soy un apasionado de la electrónica desde hace casi 10 años sigo preparandome y adentrandome más en este mundo. Saludos.


----------



## ObeObe (Jul 17, 2020)

Saludos a todos,
Mi nombre es Carlos y escribo desde España (Galicia).
He encontrado está página buscando y me ha parecido muy didactica.

Gracias a todos. Saludos


----------



## gabrieldta (Jul 17, 2020)

Buenos Diaz
Mi nombre es Gabriel y soy profesor de electromecanica.
Vivo en Buenos Aires, Argentina.
Como todos los apasionados por la tecnica, me involucro en varios temas, dentro de ellos la electrónica (aficionado)
Espero poder participar en el grupo y resolver dudas y ayudar en lo que pueda.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## photogeorg (Jul 17, 2020)

Hola! 

Me llamo Jorge, de la provincia de Misiones, Argentina. Me apasiona la tecnología y la electrónica. Soy músico, sonidista y productor. Desde una corta edad me llamó la atención la electrónica. No poseo conocimientos sólidos en la materia pero siempre busqué la forma de arreglar y mantener mis equipos. Espero poder aprender más de ustedes y si puedo, contribuir en algo.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## tdoelectronic (Jul 18, 2020)

Hola, soy aficionado a la electrónica, saludos.


----------



## Avatar SX (Jul 18, 2020)

Hola a todos ... Me gustaría aprender todo sobre electrónica ... Gracias.

Hello everyone.... I would like to learn all about electronics... Thank you.


----------



## domingovargas (Jul 18, 2020)

Mi nombre Domingo Vargas. Gracias por la oportunidad de participar en el foro, espero podamos compartir información de ayuda para nuestra profesión.


----------



## Jose Maria Romero (Jul 18, 2020)

Buenas tardes a la comunidad. Soy de San Fernando, provincia de Cadiz ( Sur de España). Soy técnico electrónico especialista en radiocomunicaciones , actualmente trabajo para una empresa española de telecomunicaciones , servicios de radio y tv, radiocomunicaciones , y telefonía.


----------



## Pablor (Jul 18, 2020)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Pablo roquero, soy de ciudad de la costa Canelones. Estudie algo de electrónica cosa que me gustaba, pero costó continuar los estudios y terminé trabajando de otra cosa, pero si tengo mi lugar, armando proyectos eléctricos y electrónicos, fomentando esto a mi hija que de a poco me va ayudando.
 Hoy me toca armar un proyecto ambicioso : un variador de frecuencia para motores trifasico y bue me pide registrarme para hacerlo.. 
 Creo seguir por acá y cuando pueda compartir algún proyecto. 
Saludos a todos/as


----------



## Alonso M (Jul 18, 2020)

Muy buen día a todos los miembros de este grupo. Mi nombre es Alejandro Alonso soy ingeniero en electrónica, mi pasión desde niño. Soy de Monterrey, Mexico. Espero aportar y ayudar en lo que me sea posible así como de crecer en este gran y maravilloso universo del transistor, resistencia, condensador y bobina.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## rubamarilla (Jul 18, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Ruben soy de Buenos Aires y me gusta participar de estos foros para aprender.
Muchas gracias.
Ruben


----------



## Rodolfo V. A. (Jul 18, 2020)

Buenas noches a todos, mi nombre es: Rodolfo Velasquez Arroyo, soy Peruano mas vivo en Brasil hace 28 años, soy un apasionado por electrónica a pesar que me dedico a la informática, tengo un pequeño taller en el cual paso la mayor parte del día, solo salgo para alimentarme y dormir, cuando duermo solo sueño con transistores rsrsrs... espero poder compartir lo poco que se y aprender con ustedes.

Abrazos a todos.


----------



## Robertdj (Jul 19, 2020)

Gracias por aceptarme soy dj y técnico , arreglo mis propios aparatos y armó también.


----------



## Yareka112 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hola, supongo me presento nada mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Oso4430 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hola muchas gracias por aceptarme, mi nombre Fabio, soy radioaficionado, mi señal distintiva es lw7emv


----------



## Chomwey (Jul 20, 2020)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es Omar Mangudo, me gusta mucho la tecnologia y soy un queso para la electronica, no tanto asi para el software.
Particularmente llego por un problema que tengo con un TV Philips de 3er mundo de los que nos llegan y estoy pispeando bastante el foro, parece muy completo!


----------



## eljunior25 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hola que tal , saludos a todos, mi nombre es Elio, soy de Venezuela de la ciudad de Barquisimeto, soy ingeniero químico y como tal me veo involucrado con máquinas, herramientas y equipos de procesos industriales que en general tienen sus sistemas de control y automatización electrónicos y me veo obligado a conocer su funcionamiento y en ocasiones su reparación aunque haya personal tecnico calificado en mi lugar de trabajo.

Me gusta mucho  y me apasiona la electronica y por eso he realizado diversos cursos presenciales y tambien online etc. que me han ayudado mucho tanto en mi trabajo como en lo personal para hacer mis propios proyectos y reparaciones; pero acudo a éste  sitio porque se que aqui se encuentran verdaderos expertos y por eso deseo compartir experiencias y aprender e intercambiar información...gracias

Saludos para todos ustedes !


----------



## Codeserver (Jul 21, 2020)

Hola!!

Soy Jesús, me apasiona la electrónica desde que tengo conocimiento de causa, siempre que puedo realizo experimentos y circuitos electrónicos, he encontrado este foro buscando como realizar un circuito y he visto algunas entradas curiosas e interesantes, mucha gente activa que solo quiere ayudar, así que me quedo aquí para intercambiar conocimientos.

Buenos días a todos.


----------



## Mustafa (Jul 21, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Mustafa, tengo 37 años, estoy tratando con electrónica, buen trabajo

Herkeze merhaba arkadaşlar ben Mustafa yaş 37 hobi olarak elektronik ile uğraşıyorum iyi calışmalar


----------



## Edthor68 (Jul 21, 2020)

Buenas tardes

Me llamo Edmundo Diaz, soy ingeniero en elctricidad, mexicano de 51 años y uno de mis hobbies es la electronica, antes reparaba TV, radios, electrodomesticos en general, sin embargo, con el cambio de tecnologia y la miniturizacion, me he quedado un poco obsoleto, pero creo que por aca voy a poder obterner algunos consejos sobre como solucionar varios problemas de la tecnologia nueva. 
Asi como aprender nuevos trucos

Saludos Cordiales a Todos


----------



## ElectronicoFormacion (Jul 21, 2020)

Hola soy nuevo, voy a abrir la lavadora mañana y nunca he abierto una, pasado mañana les aviso si necesito una nueva.


----------



## Vicctor (Jul 22, 2020)

Hola a todos:

Mi nombre es Victor Garcia, vivo en Mallorca, 40 años de técnico en telecomunicaciones. Aficionado a la electrónica en general desde muy joven. Ya conocía el foro desde hace tiempo y siempre me ha gustado por su profesionalidad y ahora decidí apuntarme al mismo por si pudiese servir de ayuda a otros colegas.

Saludos a todos EA6IR


----------



## ROLANDO CIRO (Jul 22, 2020)

Buenas tardes soy Rolando Fernandez soy técnico electrotecnico con orientación electrónica, actualmente estudiando energías renovables, les agradezco el espacio para preguntar y aprender.


----------



## AntonioIi70 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hola Buenas noches...

Me llamo Antonio y soy aficionado a la electrónica y al cacharreo. Encontré este foro buscando algún esquema de amplificadores Bettor.

Saludos.


----------



## cesarj (Jul 22, 2020)

Hola! Mi nombre es Cesar Gianetto, vivo en la ciudad de Trelew y una de mis aficiones es el audio, en éste momento paso por una etapa de acopiar si encuentro algo que me gusta pero me decidí y empece a vender (con dolor pero dejo que se vaya algo y seguro encuentro con que reemplazarlo jeje) me gustan los autos de época, soy poseedor de una cupé Chevy Opus del año 1978 muy original y por decantación me gusta reparar cosas.

Nunca estudié electrónica y es una gran deuda que tengo conmigo mismo porque realmente me gustaría saber, yo veo gente que sabe hacer cosas y digo que yo tambien quiero poder hacerlo, éstos foros siempre son de mucha utilidad, espero poder exprimirlo y en la medida que pueda poder colaborar desde mi poca sapiencia, los saludo y agradezco la bienvenida !


----------



## Renoyar (Jul 22, 2020)

Gracias por recibirme en este foro. Soy un aficionado con algunos conocimientos. La electrónica es una pasión para mí. Muchas cosas nuevas no las comprendo pero estoy trabajando para saber más día a día. He realizado varios proyectos propios y prestados con modificaciones, trato de superarme cada día. Gracias por su atención


----------



## Lucas6620 (Jul 22, 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos. 
Gracias por permitirme ser parte de este excelente foro. Mi nombre es Luis, soy de Nicaragua. Electromecánico y electrónico.  Trabajo en mantenimiento industrial y espero poder aportar y aprender en este otro escenario del conocimiento.  Saludos.


----------



## Heterodoxo (Jul 22, 2020)

Hola, buenas noches. Espero que todos estén pasando esta cuarentena de la mejor forma posible. Entré a este fantástico foro siguiendo la hermosa historia de los amplificadores Turner, cómo buen heredero de un modelo 730. Además, creo que también está en este foro la gloriosa historia de los parlantes Leea.
En resumen, un orgullo argentino que todavía sigue en pie dándome mucha nostalgia y placer sonoro!
Un abrazo para todos!!!


----------



## sphere44 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hola a todos los componentes del foro. Soy nuevo. Un saludo a todos


----------



## Gabriel1987arg (Jul 23, 2020)

Hola soy Gerardo Gabriel Lonzalles soy tecnico electronico, recibido en el año 2007, Isidro Casanova, la Matanza, Prov de BsAs gracias a este grupo aprendi muchas cosas que no enseña en el secundario


----------



## morquencho (Jul 23, 2020)

Muchas gracias a todos por permitirme ser parte de esta comunidad


----------



## martinchogl (Jul 23, 2020)

Buenas a todos, soy medico y me dedico a la neurocirugía, estamos tratando de poner en marcha un laboratorio de entrenamiento con tejidos no vivos a fin de mejorar nuestras técnicas y no utilizar animales vivos. Necesitamos utilizar un sensor de tensión arterial media Meritrans DTXplus pero no logramos encontrar la datasheet de este sensor para poder utilizarlo con un ociloscopio ya que no contamos con un monitor standard, alguien tiene información con la que pueda colaborarnos?
Desde ya muchas gracias, saludos a todos


----------



## Endo4444 (Jul 23, 2020)

Soy Saul de Bolivia.... Me gusta la electrónica el audio y la robótica, soy técnico en electricidad industrial y técnico en Telecomunicaciones, espero aprender mucho aquí, gracias...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Ale28 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hola a todos me llamo Alejandro y tengo 25 años. Me interesa mucho la electrónica, pero soy un principiante en todo esto.
Espero lograr entender (al menos) un poco más que antes . . . 
Saludos


----------



## YOS_SCHEMATIC (Jul 24, 2020)

Hola a todos!

Me llamo Yos y soy un apasionado de la electrónica. Estoy muy ilusionado con la participación en el foro.

Saludos


----------



## MacUSerMex (Jul 24, 2020)

Hola a todos! Mi nombre es Raul, soy técnico en electrónica y comunicaciones y me alegra poder estar con comunidades como esta para  compartir conocimientos en esta interesante rama de la electrónica....
Saludos a todos!!


----------



## alfregsm (Jul 24, 2020)

Hola a todos gracias por aceptarme en esta comunidad. Saludos cordiales desde Chaco Argentina.


----------



## Thanmael (Jul 24, 2020)

Hola soy Ariel Villán. Soy técnico electromecánico y aprendí algo de electrónica en mí trabajo y bueno la verdad que me gustó mucho y desde entonces voy tratando de aprender y reparar lo que pueda. 
Les agradezco desde ya todo lo que me puedan enseñar.
Saludos desde Chaco.


----------



## dhdiorio (Jul 24, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Diego Diorio, soy de Neuquen Argentina. Soy tecnico electromecanico. 
Siempre me gusto indagar sobre el funcionamiento de aparatos... y siempre estoy pensando como hacer cosas en casa, no es esta mi fuente de ingreso, pero requiero de sus experiencia para allanar mi camino hacia lo que busco.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Jota Jota (Jul 25, 2020)

Hola a todos soy Jota Jota, espero poder aprender, compartir y aportar al máximo. Muchas gracias por la bienvenida.

Cordial saludo desde España.


----------



## Silviachipola (Jul 25, 2020)

Hola buenas! Mi nombre es Silvia Pérez y trabajo como aviónica en España, reparando o a veces intentando reparar,  la electrónica de los helicópteros de varias empresas. 
Actualmente resido en Argentina e intento desarrollar mi trabajo y ayudar lo que más pueda a mis amigos y a mi misma con mis conocimientos en esta materia.
He encontrado en esta página una gran ayuda.
Un cordial saludo y gracias!


----------



## Dauo (Jul 25, 2020)

Soy* David Dauo*, tengo 41 años, de Buenos Aires, Argentina recibido en el año 2000 como Tecnico en Electronica y trabajo en Ascensores.


----------



## Electricus (Jul 25, 2020)

Hola soy Emilio Berto (60), Ingeniero Electricista y aficionado a la electrónica desde que tengo memoria. Sin embargo no ejercí una profesión en este campo de la electrónica, sino siempre en la rama eléctrica. Llego al foro por necesidad de buscar data sobre reparaciones de aficionado caseras. Muchas gracias por aceptar mi membresía.


----------



## danix1512 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hola Soy Daniel Romero de Venezuela, Soy informático pero todavía me falta un poco sobre electronica.


----------



## nandoban74 (Jul 25, 2020)

Saludos a todos los miembros este foro, saludos desde Caracas Venezuela, soy Ing Electrónico, estoy a la orden para todos ustedes y espero tengamos un apoyo mutuo en toda aquella información técnica solicitada, agradecido por la creación de este foro.


----------



## cladam (Jul 25, 2020)

Hola, acabo de registrarme. Soy Claudio de Buenos Aires, aficionado a la electrónica y otras yerbas. Espero aportar mi granito de arena. Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## Huechulaufquen (Jul 25, 2020)

Hola para todos en FOROS DE ELECTRÓNICA, mi nombre es CARLOS, pero visito en vacaciones un lugar maravilloso llamado Huechulaufquen (ARGENTINA), decidí adoptar este seudónimo.
Con casi 60 años y habiendo comenzado con la electrónica a muy temprana edad, conservo el vicio, el gusto, el hoby, y la misma pasión que hace 48 años.
Espero poder aportar mi experiencia y conocimientos, así como adquirir nuevos conocimientos en esta comunidad. Gracias


----------



## GilbertoRvilla82 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es Gil y me encanta la electrónica, vi éste foro por recomendación de un buen amigo y tuve respuesta a varias de mis dudas en algunos temas que necesitaba, así como recibí ayuda espero poder brindarles algo de ayuda para sus dudas en lo que yo domino, me da mucho gusto saludarles, que tengan gran éxito en sus proyectos.


----------



## Gustavo Prieto (Jul 26, 2020)

Buenos dias amigos del foro estoy mirando los proyectos y tengo mucho interes en ellos


----------



## Jalmor (Jul 26, 2020)

Hola, me llamo José Antonio y empiezo como novato en este mundo de la electrónica. Me gustaría montar circuitos como aficionado. Gracias.


----------



## RCA59 (Jul 26, 2020)

Saludos,soy ing elect tengo 59 años.Soy un amante de la buena musica y de los amp clase A


----------



## Kasmogu (Jul 26, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Casto y me gusta la electrónica , gracias por aceptarme en el foro si puedo ayudar en algo aquí estoy.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## LadyCarp (Jul 26, 2020)

Hola a todos y a todas! Mi nombre es Itziar y soy española. Estoy haciendo un proyecto de electrónica y me gustaría compartir algunas dudas. Muchas gracias!!!
Estudio diseño y estoy muy interesada en aprender electrónica. Respecto a mis conocimientos en electrónica, he realizado un curso de Arduino en el que he usado diferentes sensores. Me interesa el tema del sonido, de detección de frecuencias sonoras, y de tecnología que interaccione con espectáculo ya que profesionalmente soy cantante. 
Necesito conocer gente con la que poder hablar sobre mis dudas. 
No soy ninguna vaga, ni quiero que me lo den todo hecho, solo trato de aprender. 
Gracias.


----------



## AGUIRREJ01 (Jul 26, 2020)

Saludos soy Jesus Aguirre de Venezuela y me complace pertenecer este foro para poder aportar mi granito de arena y aprender de las experiencias de los compañeros que lo integran.


----------



## Rubenlo (Jul 27, 2020)

Hola buenas soy Ruben de Madrid 
He visto cosas interesantes en este foro. En el cual veo de gran utilidad .
Un saludo


----------



## sierra37 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hola a todos soy Alberto y soy electrónico desde pequeño, ahora soy bastante mayor y he encontrado éste foro buscando y buscando porque aunque esté jubilado sigo con mi afición y me gustaría formar parte de uno de ustedes.
Muchísimas gracias por admitirme y serles de utilidad.


----------



## Grege (Jul 27, 2020)

Buenas soy Grege , que tal andan? Espero poder fabricar un soplete de hidrogeno con unas fuentes de alimentacion de ordenador a ver si entre todos podemos jejeje. Bueno un saludo desde Cadiz


----------



## rgf510 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Rafael, soy de México y soy aficionado a proyectos electrónicos y de energía solar, gracias por permitirme participar, me va dar mucho gusto poder aprender y compartir información con el grupo


----------



## agatha1903 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hola! Soy de Buenos Aires me ha gustado la electronica, electricidad y electromecanica desde pequeño.
Siempre me ha gustado obtener mas conocimientos.
Gracias por aceptarme en el grupo.
Sludos para todos.


----------



## ramma43 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hola a todos. Soy Francisco, Paco para los amigos. LLevo en esto de la electrónica desde que cacharreaba con lo que podía cuando tenia 12 años, y acabo de cumplir los 50 , osea que unos cuantos años. 
Trabajo como tecnico de reparaciones y ventas para una empresa y que decir, me encanta este mundo pero sinceramente ha cambiado muchísimo si lo deseas es vivir de este mundo, sobre todo el tema de reparaciones de calle. La gente prefiere cambiar de aparato antes de reparar, y no hablemos de reparaciones de impresora .
Soy español, pero admiro a los técnicos suramericano. El tipo de reparaciones, el trato al equipo que reparan y la reparación a maquinas que aquí en España ni por asomo se hacen , al menos en la zona donde yo vivo. Decir que de ellos aprendo mucho a pesar de los años que llevo en esta profesión.
Un saludo a todos los técnicos/as de este foro


----------



## alberto ramon (Jul 27, 2020)

Mi nombre es Alberto Ramon,de Villarrica Paraguay, apasionado por la electricidad y electronica, gracias por abrirme éste espacio.


----------



## Guiller01 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hola¡¡¡ Soy Guillermo Miranda, de Gonzalez Catan, Buenos Aires Argentina y amo la electrónica!!!


----------



## hectoraquino (Jul 27, 2020)

Hola, soy Hector, 38 años, de Capiatá Paraguay, un apasionado más por la electrónica, desde muy joven empecé con esta profesión, soy técnico y electricista de vehículos pero la electrónica es lo mio, que bueno que existan grupos de ayuda como éste, gracias a todos


----------



## pcabcab (Jul 27, 2020)

Soy Pedro Martin, de la ciudad de San Francisco de Campeche México, me registré en ésta comunidad por que me gusta reparar los que se descomponen en la casa , refrigerador , radios, motosierras , desbrozadoras, todo lo que se averié trato de repararlo consultando en internet y con uds. con casos similares a mi problema y si me han servido, es por eso que decidí registrarme..
Saludos


----------



## Matiasalma (Jul 27, 2020)

Hola amigos mi nombre es Matías Alma y soy de Villa Mercedes, San Luis. Soy técnico en electrónica y tengo afortunadamente mucha experiencia en el rubro, he tenido dos servicios técnicos y actualmente trabajo en mantenimiento eléctrico electrónico en fábricas, me gusta el foro ya que encuentro ocasionalmente algunas soluciones y me ayudara mucho a la hora de consultar y pedir información. Estoy a sus órdenes!!!


----------



## Viciuz (Jul 28, 2020)

Hola 

Soy Viciuz en la red, soy de México y soy informático, así que se muy poco de electrónica, pero hago mis intentos y hoy empezare buscando información sobre unas bocinas de Logitech Z506 que tengo descompuestas y veré si tengo suerte en el tema.

Saludos


----------



## franklin310 (Jul 28, 2020)

Estoy muy agradecido por aceptarme.
Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## AlexC21a (Jul 28, 2020)

Hola! Buenas noches, soy Alejandro Cardona, soy técnico automotriz especialista en inyección electrónica, 
espero mis colaboración sean de utilidad para la comunidad.


----------



## 10GBC191 (Jul 29, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Antonio mejor conocido en el ámbito de La Radio como Coyote o como la Est, CABO WABO-RADIO con el indicativo 10GBC191 (ya que tengo una estación de Radioaficionados en 27 Mhz) y he hecho algunos inventillos con algunas emisoras o equipos de radio o como les quieran llamar en desuso o como quien dice le hago al "RADIOLOCO " = Termino que alguno radiaficionados usamos para definirnos como radioexperimentadores  y a todo lo referente a transmisores, antenas y todo lo demás, y bueno.... chicos es un placer y espero poder ayudar en algo al igual espero que también me puedan ayudar, les mando un cordial saludo desde Guadalajara Jalisco México... y cómo siempre lo he dicho y siempre lo diré, que la frecuencia esté con todos ustedes 73


----------



## Eugenio T (Jul 29, 2020)

Hola Soy Eugenio ex dj, audiofilo melomano. DYI a veces.


----------



## viejo dimas (Jul 29, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Dimas Miranda de el Bagre Antioquia Colombia, soy técnico en electrónica desde hace 25 años con inclinación en sonido y sistemas AVR ,espero serle util al grupo con mi vasto conocimiento del oficio, gracias. cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Lucho (Jul 29, 2020)

Hola, soy Lucho, mexicano, chihuahuense, en mis tiempos activos fui electronico industrial y ahora a mis 61 quiero retomar algunos proyectos olvidados por falta de tiempo, que ahora me sobra. Quedo a sus ordenes.


----------



## RicardoB_sv (Jul 30, 2020)

Mi nombre es Armando Peña, 40 años, Salvadoreño, con vocación por la electricidad y electrónica continuamente tratando de elaborar pequeños proyectos e incrementar mis conocimientos en esta área. 

Me considero bastante entusiasta y creativo para mis cosas y siempre tratando de ayudar a quien lo
Necesite.

Percivo nos podremos ayudar mutuamente por medio de este foro.


----------



## AKIARIA (Jul 30, 2020)

Hola a todo el mundo somos un matrimonio dedicado a la electrónica desde que teníamos 15 años nos encanta coger casos imposibles y darle vida como a frankisstein. Un placer a todo el mundo y saludo desde Andalucía


----------



## Mporcel (Jul 30, 2020)

Acabo de darme de alta en este foro, no lo conocía pero me lo han sugerido.
Español y residente en Málaga. Estudié Telecomunicaciones en Madrid. Trabajé en una multinacional durante unos 8 años en investigación y desarrollo (I+D), especializado en fuentes de alimentación.
Después monté una empresa de instalaciones eléctricas y así, hasta que el año pasado en que me jubilé. Ahora tengo tiempo de dedicarme a la electrónica por afición, puedo aprender aún y ayudar también.


----------



## cesarpaz (Jul 30, 2020)

Un cordial saludo a Todos,

Mi nombre es Cesar Paz, soy ingeniero en informática egresado de la Universidad Autónoma de México. Actualmente estoy pensionado y les comento que la carrera que emprendí me ha proporcionado muchas satisfacciones y he ejercido la profesión con entero gusto.
En mi época de estudiante tuve una disyuntiva en cuanto a que profesión me acompañaría durante toda mi vida. Tenia dos predilecciones una era la informática y la segunda la electrónica, como ven elegí la informática.  
Navegando por internet me encontré con este foro y me llamo la atención fuertemente como un imán y es por todo esto y mas que estoy aqui, de esto hace 2 semanas y rápidamente me di a la tarea de construir el amplificador clase D del Ingeniero Tagle el cual ya lo tengo construido y funcionado con algunos leves problemas que expondré mas adelante en espera de su amable ayuda.

Cesar Paz


----------



## holy_94 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hola! Me llamo Renzo y tengo 25 años. Termine en este foro porque estoy intentando armar un pedal para mi guitarra y no me tira sonido, entonces me meti a Youtube a ver diferentes proyectos y quede impresionado de todas las cosas que se puede hacer si aprendes electronica. 
Espero que no les moleste mis temas ya que soy (muy) novato en esto jaja.
Tambien espero aprender bastante y quizas poder hacerme mas pedales!


----------



## edgardo vladimir (Jul 30, 2020)

Mi nombre es Edgardo Vladimir Acosta, soy Tecnico en Electronica ,Tecnico en Electricidad Industrial y Residencial y Tecnico en Refrigeración y Aire Acondicionado.
Me declaro como un buscador del conocimiento, y de aprender todo lo que pueda, simple y llanamente por que me gusta!!! agradezco que me permitieran ingresar a este foro para  ayudar en lo pueda y tambien ser ayudado!! muchas gracias y saludos a todos las personas que integran este foro!!!


----------



## caraudioant (Jul 30, 2020)

Saludos compañeros, mi nombre Antonio Guzmán, Soy de Venezuela, TSU en electrónica, tengo un taller de electrónica, trabajamos con equipos de sonido para vehículos y televisores led, lcd, smart tv.


----------



## cesarpaz (Jul 30, 2020)

Bienvenidos sean.


----------



## Alex :v (Jul 31, 2020)

Hola amigos recien encuentro este grupo veo que pasaron 11 años de que se presentaron


----------



## Diatrima (Jul 31, 2020)

Hola mucho gusto, soy Yuri Hermes técnico en instrumentación industrial, la electrónica es mi pasatiempo favorito, saludos a todos.


----------



## guillermito37 (Ago 1, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


 Hola soy de mexico y estoy empezando en la electronico me gusta mucho el reparar aparatos electronico.


----------



## jolabeaga (Ago 1, 2020)

Hola a todos.
 Mi nombre es José Angel Olabeaga Aramburu. Siempre me ha gustado la electrónica, pero no he podido dedicarle tiempo. Ahora que ya no trabajo, llevo tres años enredando con ello y cada vez me gusta mas. No conocía este foro, y cuando lo he conocido me ha encantado. por eso me he registrado. Espero aprender mucho en este foro. Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Danylfs (Ago 1, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Dany y soy muy amateur en esto de la electrónica , por así decirlo un electronicurioso jajaja 
Me encanta hacer mis chapucillas y reparar mis pc's 
Así que nada uno más que se deja caer por este foro!


----------



## fabisan (Ago 1, 2020)

Hola soy Fabian de Ezeiza Buenos Aires.
Soy vendedor no se nada de electronica. pero me gusta.


----------



## ELYALBERTO (Ago 3, 2020)

Saludos foro. Estoy registrándome en este foro debido a que mi hobby es la reparación de artefactos eléctricos y veo que en estos foros hay mucha gente profesional conocedora de todos estos temas quienes podrán ayudarme a aclarar dudas de diferentes tópicos, además de yo poder también colaborar en lo que pueda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2020)

*¡ Sean Bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*


----------



## andres XL5 (Ago 3, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Andrés de Buenos Aires , Argentina y luego de un largo tiempo regreso a éste lugar que tanto me ha dado, soy músico y tengo una sala de ensayos y un pequeño home estudio y un sistema de audio chico para bandas y otros eventos, mi experiencia se remite a transistores y a algunos ci pero siempre estoy ávido de aprender las nuevas tecnologías.


----------



## Josecomerci (Ago 3, 2020)

Hola gente buenas noches, soy José Comerci de Puerto Madryn, Chubut Argentina, mi pasión son los autos y la electronica, por lo tanto, tengo mi propio y humilde taller donde hago mecánica y un poco de electrónica  aplicada a los autos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Jaliscience (Ago 4, 2020)

Hola, buen dia colegas, Me presento: Gerardo Ramirez, profesion electronica con estudios de ingenieria, me aplico al ramo en mi negocio propio de servicio electronico...los acompañare lo que este al alcance de mi conocimiento y sera un grato honor recibir su cooperacion y apoyo a mis dudas en esta apasionante ciencia !!! Gracias a todos !!!


----------



## franmo18 (Ago 4, 2020)

Hola, buen día a todos. Soy Franco Espinosa Nasta de Buenos Aires, Argentina y tengo 18 años. Estoy comenzando a estudiar Ing Electrónica en la UTN,  Me registro en el foro ya que hace rato que vengo viendo temas que me interesan bastante, y hay mucha buena información aquí. La realidad es que mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy escasos, no hice secundario técnico, pero me gusta mucho, por algo comencé a estudiar ingeniería. Espero poder algún día aportar o ayudar a la comunidad en algún tema. Gracias!!


----------



## antonioqwe (Ago 4, 2020)

Me llamo Antonio, soy de Madrid y estoy estudiando, espero aprender mucho aquí.


----------



## Ingeciado97 (Ago 4, 2020)

Interesado en la electrónica pero no he podido estudiarla solo practicarla muy vagamente, Leonardo David Castillo 22 años, desde aqui Ciudad Bolívar, Venezuela un saludo a todos.


----------



## Netr148 (Ago 4, 2020)

Buenas, me llamo Ricardo y soy de Bilbao. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Elbicho20 (Ago 4, 2020)

Hola a todos. Soy El bicho desde Santa Fe, nuevo en el foro, siempre me gustó la electrónica, tengo conocimientos básicos y espero poder ser util en algunos temas y aprender mas que nada de todos los que saben, saludos......


----------



## link73 (Ago 4, 2020)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Marco Hernandez y soy de la ciudad de Guadalajara en el estado de Jalisco, México.
Me gusta todo lo que tenga que ver con la electronica, desde la programación pasando por los montajes Diy hasta las reparaciones de aparatos.


----------



## noir3000 (Ago 4, 2020)

Buenas tardes y feliz cuarentena, me llamo Alberto Rodriguez, soy de caracas Venezuela, soy novato en la electrónica  y encontré esta pagina, buscando un diagrama para TDA4866 que encontré en un monitor dañado y quería hacer un amplificador.


----------



## Wolf_Spawn (Ago 4, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Sergio, tengo 31 años, soy de México, específicamente de Ciudad Obregón, Sonora. Desde que recuerdo me ha gustado la electrónica, la computación, robotica, etc. Me gusta saber el como podría decir?


----------



## jorgelujan9 (Ago 4, 2020)

Hola, soy Javier de Córdoba Capital, 30 años, egresado del Copérnico, escuela técnica donde estudie electrónica. Saludos


----------



## Rmoon3012 (Ago 5, 2020)

Hola amigos de la comunidad. Los electrones me vienen siguiendo desde los 15 años aprox. En epocas de la revista lupin y sus proyectos. Los tv a valvulas los primeros transistorizados blanco y negro. Los tocadiscos valvulares...en fin y yo metiendo mano sin tener conocimientos tecnicos. Pero la curiosidad y atraccion hacia todo aquello que funcionnara con componentes electronicos podia mas que la razon. Con un curso basico de electronica me anime y el taller lo tuve por 30 años hoy vuelvo a reparar despues de dejar por unos años y siguiendo y aprendiendo de esta hermosa comunidad de amantes de la electronica. Me gusta mucho el audio. Armo mucho. Transformo equipos viejos. Saludos desde villa carlos paz cordoba Argentina.


----------



## Cesar Rodriguez (Ago 5, 2020)

Hola  a todos ,mi nombre es Cesar Rodriguez , vivo en Cuba  , soy ing. en electrónica graduado de la UCLV , mi especialidad es equipos y componentes electrónicos  , actualmente trabajo la electrónica en la casa , aunque me encanta la electrónica a nivel de industria , el cacharreo como se dice y los inventos.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Rfdevelopment (Ago 5, 2020)

Hola a todos buenas noches!
Mas uno técnico de Rf! hehehe!
mutchas gracias y abrazos a todos!


----------



## Oquendo981 (Ago 6, 2020)

Buen día, soy Carlos Oquendo, tengo 38 años, vivo en Colombia, apasionado por la electrónica, especialmente enfocado en la parte del sonido, espero poder compartir y aprender más sobre este emocionante mundo.
Saludos


----------



## The king of cars (Ago 6, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es David tengo 39 años,soy mecanico automotriz,siempre con ganas de conocer lo que pueda,sobre la electronica para lo que es herramientas de pruebas del automotor...por lo que he leido por ensima,tiene pinta de ser un copado foro,espero dejar y llevarme buenas ideas...saludos


----------



## Julises1997 (Ago 7, 2020)

Hola,
Mi nombre es Ulises, tengo 22 años, soy Ingeniero Eléctrico y resido en Aguascalientes, México. 
Aunque mi especialidad no es la electrónica, me fascina hacer proyectos con esta, y aprender cada vez mas.


----------



## Ivan Camacho Soto (Ago 7, 2020)

Hola buenos dias, tardes o noches. Me llamo Ivan vivo en Mexico y soy tecnico en mecatronica, soy un enorme apasionado de la electronica y en general estoy aqui para que puedan ayudarme a aclarar diversas dudas que tengo sobre todo lo relacionado a la electronica. Muchas gracias.


----------



## tabies (Ago 7, 2020)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Daniel, estoy empezando un nuevo hobby, el cual me ayuda a estar bien, soy jubilado y espero poder ayudar en algo, gracias por aceptarme, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## germansarmiento (Ago 7, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Gracias por aceptarme. Soy Salteño del norte de Argentina, me interesa aprender electronica basica para poder aportarle mas a mi trabajo diario, que es electromecanica y mantenimiento de instalaciones electricas. Saludos


----------



## DaftHarry (Ago 7, 2020)

Hola a todos me llamo Antonio estudié comunicaciones y electrónica en IPN, y técnico en Mecatrónica por bachillerato, fanático de la tecnología y espero aprender y aportar.
 Saludos a todos los colegas desde México


----------



## DANIEL ALBERT (Ago 8, 2020)

Soy aficionado a la electrónica, en este momento es por hobby, hace años trabaje con reparaciones de tv y otros equipos, tengo 70 años, y sigo apasionado por la electrónica.


----------



## maritox020 (Ago 8, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Mario, soy de Argentina y siempre tuve dudas sobre la electrónica, siempre quise hacer aparatos sencillos para experimentar y aprender, espero que nos llevemos bien y aprendamos mutuamente, gracias.


----------



## EFRAIN DAVID (Ago 8, 2020)

Saludos desde CUBA les comento que soy ingeniero en equipos y componentes electronicos hace algunos años tengo un taller en casa aunque trabajo de corrirnted debiles en Varadero hace muchos años, me dedico a reparar equipos de audio y estoy a su disposicion en lo que pueda ayudar sin mas 
      Efrain Fundora


----------



## quesoteca (Ago 8, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Tito, soy de Bernal, Buenos Aires y tengo 74 años, no puedo decir que desde chico me gustaba la electrónica (no existía) , pero ya de mas grande, mi hobby fue seguir circuitos y armar montones de cosas.
Hoy ya abuelo ordenando cosas viejas halle un pinball que al abrirlo recordé  que había sido un viejo proyecto de cambiar su alimentación a pilas por una fuente , decidí retomar el proyecto, entonces buscando información vi este foro y solicite ser aceptado.
Gracias a todos


----------



## MichoPala (Ago 8, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Michel

Estuve buscando planos para armar unos bafles y encontré este foro y por los comentarios que revise se aprecia muchisima buena vibra y aportes

un gusto

Saludos


----------



## djlondon96 (Ago 8, 2020)

Hola a todos, me apasiona la electrónica y estudie electricidad - Electronica pero no pude terminar la carrera por cuestiones de trabajo, sigo haciendo cosas y buscando un transistor por internet, encontre este foro. Espero encontrar muchas dudas y seguir aprendiendo con vosotros.

Saludos


----------



## DPV58 (Ago 8, 2020)

Colegas muy pero muy buenas tardes para todos, soy Dagoberto Pèrez Vèlez, hace ya mas de treinta años trabajando la electronica, me encanta demasiado, es mi trabajo y mi pasión, en lo que pueda colaborar, con mucho gusto.


----------



## eremita (Ago 9, 2020)

Hola a todos:  Mi nombre es Carlos Búcaro y me inscrito en este foro debido a que me apasiona la electrónica, y me ha parecido interesante esta página dedicado a la electrónica.  En lo posible espero contribuir en conocimiento y apoyo a mis colegas.  Saludos y gracias por aceptarme pertenecer a tan prestigiada página.


----------



## ralfredobecdav (Ago 9, 2020)

Cordial saludo a todos los de este interesante Foro. Mi nombre completo es Rigoberto Alfredo Becerra Dávila
Soy un aficionado a la electrónica desde hace cierto tiempo, con algunos cursos online y lectura de revistas de colección como CEKIT y otras.
Junto con mi hijo menor hemos realizado algunos proyectos sencillos, a manera experimental.
Me gustaría compartir con Uds. inquietudes, dudas, sin descartar alguna ayuda que les pueda dar con base a mis conocimientos hasta ahora adquiridos.
Espero sea una experiencia importante 
Exitos a todos


----------



## Reyer977 (Ago 9, 2020)

Hola soy Daniel Alberto Rivas Reyes me apasiona muchisimo reparar cualquier tipo de cosas, he reparado muchas cosas electronicas y estoy interesado en resolver algunas dudad


----------



## sisimaker (Ago 10, 2020)

Hola, 

Soy sisimaker, explorando en el mundo de la electrónica porque me gusta curiosear y aprender. No tengo conocimientos previos en el tema asi que voy probando tutoriales y buscando ayuda en foros como este. Hasta aqui llegue buscando ayuda por un potenciometro de una equipo de música de los antiguos Phillips as305.
Desde Málaga, España


----------



## piano057 (Ago 10, 2020)

Mi nombre es L. Pedro Ochoa, soy de San Martín, Bs.As. y me faltan unos meses para jubilarme. Estoy viendo en que voy a invertir mi tiempo, mis hobbies son la música y los amplificadores y veo que tienen mucha información al respecto. Lo que esté a mi alcance aportar lo haré con mucho agrado. Saludos para todos.


----------



## josevelasquez (Ago 10, 2020)

Hola
Mi nombre Jose Velasquez Tec. Electronica 
Un gusto compartir en esta comunidad soy de Venezuela
Estamos a la orden .
Gracias
Y saludos


----------



## Xkilil (Ago 10, 2020)

Hola a todos amigos. Mi nombre es Ángel Hurtado y vivo en Mérida Yucatán, México. Soy un apasionado de la electrónica y me desarrollo en el campo de la biomédica y la investigación Científica (reparo equipo biomédico y de laboratorio científico). Soy ingeniero en electrónica y Espero poder hacer aportes sinceros e inteligentes en este foro y también empaparme de toda la sabiduría colectiva que aquí recide.
No suelo estar en los foros, prefiero buscar información y preguntar primero a San Google, porque siento que es más rapido (es solo mi percepción particular) ya que en los foros a veces hay que esperar varios días o semanas para tener una respuesta. Pero he decidido probar y de paso ver si ayudo a alguien. Bueno pues, muchas gracias de antemano por la futura ayuda que me brinden, de nada por la ayuda que yo pueda brindar y ... vamos ahí. Saludos.


----------



## Andres Castillo (Ago 10, 2020)

Buenas noches mi nombre es Adres Castillo, soy piloto aviador y me gusta la electronica, primero me inicie volando desde los 19 años y ahora quiero aprender, un poco mas sobre circuitos y esas cosas, llegue al foro en busca de informacion para montar un sumador secuencial de 8 bits y ahoara formo parte de este foro, tengo muchas ganas de aprender de todas estas respetables personas que pertenecen a este interesante lugar


----------



## Michel gonzalez (Ago 11, 2020)

Mis colegas, permítanse presentarme, me llamo Michel Gonzalez Figueredo, me dedico a la reparación de equipos portátiles y de casi todo tipo, me gusta mucho la electrónica y busco seguir aprendiendo y apoyando por eso estoy en éste foro.


----------



## oscator (Ago 11, 2020)

Hola:
soy Oscar, aficionado al rc y a trastos varios....mas de leer que de escribir....
Entro aquí buscando aclarar algunas dudas
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## dj_pole (Ago 11, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Pablo. Soy electricista, pero desde los estudios siempre estuve haciendo montajitos, pequeñas placas y cosas asi, aunque mis conocimientos de electronica son limitados, de una manera autodidacta. Seguramente estaré preguntando muchas dudas,pues suelo hacer bastantes experimentos y montajes en mi tiempo libre. Un saludo.


----------



## Oscar Jose Gonzalez (Ago 11, 2020)

Buenas tardes, 
Soy Oscar  Jose Gonzalez, vivo en El Tigre , una ciudad del Estado  Anzoategui de Venezuela. Soy amante  de la Electrónica, esta es mi profesión secular.  Actualmente estoy haciendo un proyecto  sobre Balasto o Balastro Electrónico para hacer funcionar una lampara fluorescente del tipo tubo de las que se usaban antiguamente para  darle utilidad a algunos tubos que tengo en el deposito.Registrando en Internet sobre el tema  encontré esta pagina que me pareció interesante porque presentaban un archivo del tema ;publicado por una universidad de México. Me registre en  en el foro  para ver si logro obtener la información deseada. Estoy agradecido de Ustedes , que hayan aceptado mi solicitud de registro. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Elgenio (Ago 11, 2020)

Buenas noches a todos, tengan mi cordial saludo, mi nombre es: Rodrigo Cuenca Llacsahuanga, soy de nacionalidad peruana, me fascina la electrónica, hace poco he empezado a hacer trabajos de reparación de equipos electrónicos ; por lo cual me registre a éste foro con la finalidad de aprender y compartir mis conocimientos en electrónica .


----------



## barbesi (Ago 12, 2020)

Gracias por permitir pertenecer a este foro. Soy Ingeniero Electricista con mas de 20 de experiencia en reparación de equipos electrónicos, por aquí estaré a la orden, tengo un canal de Youtube donde soluciono algunos fallos e intercambio de ideas, entre otros.


----------



## nicotona22 (Ago 12, 2020)

Hola Buenas a todos , Yo soy Nicolas Tonarelli , soy de Argentina , de chico siempre me gusto la electrónica , nunca hice ningún curso ni fui a facultad ni nada , solo con Internet y metiendo mano , me gusta mucho y antes que empiece la cuarentena me compre estación de soldado y unas cosas mas , me echaron del trabajo ya que cerro por la cuarentena y ahora doy el alimento a mi familia con trabajos de electrónica. entre en el foro por algunos diagramas que no encontraba y vi muy buena onda y mucho aprendizaje sin pedir nada a cambio , agradezco de antemano , espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden un saludo a todos ..


----------



## joelrojasb (Ago 12, 2020)

Hola a todos los miembros de la comunidad Mi nombre es Joel Rojas me gusta mucho la electrónica desde los 20 años he estado viendo y aprendiendo de este fantástico mundo actualmente tengo 50 años de edad soy de Venezuela. caí en en esta prestigioso foro gracias a un amigo que también es aficionado a la electrónica y entré para aclarar unas dudas sobre un circuito integrado.
Hoy en la actualidad sigo siendo amante de la electrónica tengo en mi computador el Simulador de Circuitos Proteus 8.9 he tenido algunos problemas con algunos circuitos que prontamente les pediré su ayuda para solucionarlos si está a su alcance y suministraré algunos circuitos que he hecho en el programa.
Me queda agradecer de antemano el ingreso a este foro.
Muchísimas gracias un saludo para todos!


----------



## ignaciomartin (Ago 12, 2020)

Hola, soy Ignacio de Argentina, aficionado a la electrónica.


----------



## JCREYFOR (Ago 13, 2020)

Hola: Mi nombre es Jose Clemente, de Reynosa México.
Me dedico a la inspección de sistemas vs incendios a nivel industrial.
Y decidí unirme a su foro solo con la expectativa de aprender mas las aplicaciones de la electrónica y conocer de mas personas que se dedican a ella. Yo en realidad soy Técnico en Electricidad , de Bachillerato Tecnológico, por lo que muchos temas no me son desconocidos.
Ahora que estamos en cuarentena , y en mi trabajo salgo poco  me he dedicado a repasar los temas de electrónica , asi como meterle mano a algunos equipos que tengo aquí en casa por ser reparados.
Estaré gustoso de poder compartir y departir con Ustedes en este Foro.
Gracias por aceptar mi solicitud..
saludos...


----------



## Yobani Diaz (Ago 13, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Yobani, soy nuevo en electrónica, así que recibiré más de lo que pueda dar por ahora.


----------



## PUMADA (Ago 13, 2020)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Adrián y soy desarrollador de aplicaciones multiplataforma. Vengo con ganas de aprender y resolver incógnitas que se me plantean.

Un saludo, gracias.


----------



## tryphase (Ago 13, 2020)

Hola a todo el mundo, espero disfrutar con vosotros, soy de Córdoba España y mi nombre Rafael.


----------



## Serrano73 (Ago 13, 2020)

Buenas noche a todos desde Venezuela


----------



## Eduardo24 (Ago 14, 2020)

Soy un interesado en extender conocimientos y también de aportar en el foro por lo cual llegue aquí...espero que la interacción en el grupo pueda producir infinitas soluciones
De Venezuela...soy un interesado en extender conocimientos y de aportar en el foro por lo cual llegue aquí espero podamos producir infinitas soluciones


----------



## atonito (Ago 14, 2020)

Muy buenas, llevo un tiempo aprendiendo por aquí y hoy decido registrarme. Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## juancortado (Ago 14, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Juan de Rio Cuarto, Cordoba Argentina, me dedico hace treinta años aproximadamente a la electronica.
Aparte de tener mi taller, enseño en mi fundación a los niños y adolescentes que estén interesados a incursionar en el mundo de la electronica.
Desde ya agradezco de haberme dejado incorporar a éste foro y quedando a su entera disposición, en lo que pueda ser util.


----------



## recobero (Ago 15, 2020)

Buenas noches, me llamo José Miguel "recobero".


----------



## dracuoji (Ago 15, 2020)

Hola gracias por aceptarme en el grupo soy un aficionado de la electronica y trato de reparar cualquier aparato electronico que este fallando a veces se puede a veces no pero vale la pena intentarlo porque asi aprendemos cada vez mas espero poeer ayudar y me ayuden cuando se complica saludos a todos los miembros del foro


----------



## Dayan DRD (Ago 16, 2020)

Saludos desde Cuba,  me gusta mucho la electrónica, soy técnico electrónico y desde hace poco me comencé a interesar por el tema de los amplificadores, una amigo me comentó hacerca de este grupo donde adquirir conocimientos y expener nuestras experiencias no cuesta nada y aquí estoy . Saludos a todos


----------



## Luisqr (Ago 17, 2020)

Hola a todos, tengo un problema personal con la obsolescencia programada e intento reparar antes que tirar y comprar nuevo. Espero poder aprender de vosotros y participar en todo lo posible.
Saludos


----------



## Jrz33 (Ago 17, 2020)

Hola soy Ricardo. Me presento soy nuevo en este foro estoy dispuesto 
Para aprender de todos ustedes y si algo puedo aportar bueno ahí estoy a la espera. Gracias por recibirme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Jbignotus (Ago 17, 2020)

Un Saludo Respetuoso a todos desde Maracaibo, Venezuela, mis estudios base son en Electrónica, con una experiencia amplia en diferentes ámbitos laborales, sobretodo en la parte de potencia, me encuentro jubilado y he empezado a introducirme en la reparación de equipos de Audiovisuales, sin embargo he conseguido que me quedé rezagado en el tiempo, y aspiro retomar el camino... gracias por aceptarme y de su apoyo...atte. jbignotus


----------



## Nebur1976 (Ago 17, 2020)

Mi nombre es Ruben soy mexicano  44 años ,tengo 24 años como técnico en electrónica general, me especializo en celulares cpu y tablets. repara desde un viejo radio de transistores hasta una tv lcd. Gracias.


----------



## Fseba (Ago 17, 2020)

Hola Soy Sebastian; Uruguayo.
Me encanta la electrónica, tengo 15 años de experiencia en el tema.
También llegué a este foro por búsquedas en google.
Espero poder compartir mi conocimiento y seguir aprendiendo.
Saludos


----------



## Ed-lectronic (Ago 17, 2020)

Buena vibra. Orgullosamente soy un informático mexicano apasionado, iniciado en la vieja escuela de los 90's, siempre dispuesto a aprender y compartir conocimientos y experiencias tratando de estar vigente. La electrónica es un tema que me gusta desde siempre pero por circunstancias afortunadas, que me incitaron a incluirlo apenas hace unos 5 años para combinarlo con la informática así como la incursión en reparación de celulares, tabletas y otros electrónicos, me trajo a este foro en busca de conocimiento y por supuesto compartir experiencias propias. Ya solo me falta impresión en 3D y energía solar para completar mi preparación básica y más íntegra, así que ¡A seguir aprendiendo y practicando!


----------



## zacky99 (Ago 18, 2020)

Hola soy nuevo, me da curiosidad la electrónica. espero aprender mucho, gracias.


----------



## Eduardo Diaz (Ago 19, 2020)

Hola a todos, gracias por aceptarme, soy músico y ahora aprendiz de electrónica, saludos!


----------



## Azazel (Ago 20, 2020)

Hola.
Soy Andrés, de España.
Un saludo a todos y gracias por vuestro tiempo y dedicación.


----------



## fivare (Ago 20, 2020)

Saludos, soy de Venezuela técnico electricista por 32 años, me apasiona todo lo relacionado con electricidad, mecánica, refrigeración, electrónica, y en resumen todo lo implica las reparaciones de todo tipo de equipos, espero poder servir a la comunidad, y estoy seguro de aprender de todos, ahora mis nuevos compañeros de estudios.


----------



## Kantropus (Ago 20, 2020)

Hola a todos, realmente no recuerdo si cuando me registré me presenté. Tengo casi 42 años y alrededor de unos 25 como aficionado a la electrónica, como derivado de todo el rubro informático. Si bien mi tiempo lo ocupa mi trabajo de analista de sistemas, en los tiempos libres reparo todo lo que pueda. Actualmente estoy muy enfocado en la reparación de consolas retro, entre los 8 y 16 bits, por su electrónica "simple" y que no necesita mucho microscópio digital para poder hacer reparaciones y modificaciones.

Llevo muchos años leyendo sobre electrónica, me gusta mucho y deseo poder aportar algo en este foro, para devolver los años de aprendizaje que tuve a lo largo de publicaciones en papel y luego en internet.

Si puedo ayudar en algo, simplemente me contactan, en lo que pueda siempre dispuesto.


----------



## Tecnovideo (Ago 20, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Jose Roberto Valenzuela , soy de Guatemala, me gusta la electrónica pero especialmente el área de tv, saludos.


----------



## tecnicopc73 (Ago 20, 2020)

Muchas gracias por todo, espero poder contribuir con algunos problemas cotidianos , muchas gracias.


----------



## gitano22019 (Ago 20, 2020)

Hola todos, me llamo Mario, soy técnico en electrónica y redes informáticas.
Saludos a todo el foro.


----------



## Edmer Maldonado (Ago 21, 2020)

Hola, un gran saludo a todos, soy muevo en ésto de los foros y subiré lo que esté en mis manos para poder ayudarnos un poco entre todos.


----------



## Maro.b (Ago 21, 2020)

Hola, un saludo para todos, espero adquirir conocimientos, ayuda y hacer nuevos amigos en este Foros de Electronica


----------



## Mar_ina (Ago 21, 2020)

¡Hola a todos! Mi nombre es Marina, soy aficionada a la electrónica y me encuentro aprendiendo de manera constante, todo lo que puedo, acerca de este apasionante mundo. Espero poder seguir haciéndolo desde esta comunidad, ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## juantelinco (Ago 21, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Juan Manuel y soy de México, me gusta la electrónica como pasatiempo.


----------



## josfer (Ago 21, 2020)

Hola , me llamo Fernando, tengo 23 y soy de México, estoy en mis últimos semestres de ser ingeniero mecatronico y me interesa mucho la electrónica (aunque es lo que mas se me complica) sigo siendo un polluelo en el ambito profesional pero hay que seguir adelante.


----------



## luisello (Ago 21, 2020)

Buenas noches, saludos, por acá a la orden y dispuesto para ayudar con mis conocimientos.


----------



## gitano22019 (Ago 21, 2020)

Hola a todos me llamo Mario soy tecnico en electronica y redes informaticas.
Saludos a todo el foro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## cachilo (Ago 22, 2020)

buenisimo el foro


----------



## antocalder (Ago 22, 2020)

Buen día, mi nombre es Jose Antonio Perez Calderón, soy oficial electrotécnico, estoy a sus ordenes en Tuxpan, Ver. México.
Gracias por la invitación.


----------



## autotronicadiaz (Ago 22, 2020)

Saludos desde Venezuela, mi nombre Gerardo Diaz, gracias por aceptarme en este foro, estoy en la ciudad de Maracay y aparte de gestionar mi taller autotronicadiaz y Electronica Escalona trabajo en el centro de formacion INCES como instructor de formacion profesional en las areas de Electricidad y Electronica desde hace 26 años


----------



## Ironlord (Ago 22, 2020)

Hola a todos soy Emanuel Duran de Stgo, Chile, muchas gracias por agregarme. Soy Ingeniero electrico en Automatización Industrial , me gusta la electronica y la musica .


----------



## SoniaMor81 (Ago 23, 2020)

Hola! Soy Sonia de Mallorca, entusiasta .... _de querer hacer cosas que no se hacer_. 
Intento entender la electronica poco a poco, por fin encontré un foro que no sea en Inglés, espero poder aprender mucho de vosotros.
A cuidarse señores y señoras.


----------



## mancheguita (Ago 23, 2020)

Buenas tardes, me llamo Lea Morales, soy de Ciudad Real, y aunque hace como mas de 20 años que termine la FP de electrónica sigo tonteando con ella. Por circunstancias de la vida no he podido actualizarme y la he dejado abandonada, quiero volver a recuperar las ganas arreglando algunos aparatillos de casa. Así que un saludo.


----------



## javierc (Ago 24, 2020)

Hola, soy Javier, soy informático y muy aficionado a la electrónica pero con pocos conocimientos y muchas ganas de aprender.

Saludos


----------



## cacecuso (Ago 24, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Walter, Soy argentino, 43 años, 18 de profesión en el ramo electrónica. Me uno para seguir aprendiendo e interactuando con los amantes de esta ciencia. Me gustan los proyectos nuevos y desafiantes para realizarlos como hobbye. Aunque aveces no queda mucho tiempo libre, siempre trato de hacerlo para tirar un cable a tierra con aquello que me apasiona.

saludos


----------



## Coyote (Ago 25, 2020)

Buena, hace bastante tiempo estuve aqui buscando un amplificador de frecuencia para un trabajo, encontre otro que supli la necesidad paso el tiempo y cuando quise volver a conectarme el sistema no me acepto, espero que ahora eso no vuelva ocurrir.


----------



## Kitronica (Ago 25, 2020)

Hola a todos me llamo Jonathan me gusta la electronica! quiero aprender y construir proyectos electronicos.

Un saludo para todos.


----------



## Gabriel3cv (Ago 25, 2020)

Hola !
Mi nombre es Gabriel, soy de la Provincia de Misiones.
Un gusto poder compartir todo lo relacionado a la electrónica; un saludo para todos !


----------



## RickMill (Ago 26, 2020)

Buen día a todos y saludos. Mi nombre es Ricardo Murillo y soy un aficionado a la electrónica, aunque no es mi carrera profesional, me interesa y sobre todo el audio. Saludos a todos y muy buen foro!


----------



## Juhlky (Ago 26, 2020)

Un saludo a todos!!!


----------



## Power_E (Ago 26, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Ivan y soy Ingeniero Electrónico. Actualmente trabajo para Mitsubishi Electric en el departamento de mecatrónica, erosión por hilo y penetración. Entré en este foro para poder compartir mis conocimientos y ampliar los míos por supuesto.
Saludos.


----------



## Mickailin (Ago 26, 2020)

Hola a todos!! Soy Miguel, un peón forestal y me apasiona la electrónica!!
Saludos


----------



## Federico27 (Ago 26, 2020)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Federico soy de Misiones tengo 29 años. me gusta mucho la electrónica soy re novato espero aprender y sacarme mis dudas.. gracias


----------



## artista (Ago 26, 2020)

Gracias hermano por la ayuda.


----------



## kong3 (Ago 26, 2020)

Hola comunidad de técnicos y colegas de distintos rubros, espero colaborar con ustedes y aprender tambien. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## aalejoz25 (Ago 26, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Alvaro, soy apenas un estudiante y me estoy introduciendo en este vasto mundo de la electrónica, estoy aquí por si en lo posible me surgen dudas y aprovechar el conocimiento que brinda la gente que esta dispuesta a ayudar a los demás, que por cierto son unos cracks :v

Un saludo a todos y les deseo muchos éxitos.


----------



## kelodor (Ago 26, 2020)

Hola soy kelogic y soy de Polonia.

Encontré este sitio web porque no puedo resolver mi problema con JavaScript.

hello i am kelogic and i am from Poland.

i found this website because i can't solve my problem with javascript


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## JOSE LUIS BETTIN (Ago 27, 2020)

Hola buenos días, a todos me llamo Jose Luis Bettin, soy de Colombia departamento de Córdoba, aficionado a la electrónica interesado en los amplificadores de potencia.


----------



## neoconan (Ago 27, 2020)

Mi nombre es Rene de Santiago, Chile, soy un apasionado por la electrónica, y más por sus aplicaciones en beneficio de todos. Me considero un entusiasta, un emprendedor
Tengo una pequeña empresa, asi que ojala pueda aprender y ayudar lo maximo posible


----------



## Bismarck2244 (Ago 27, 2020)

Hola amigos mi nombre es Nixon Maldonado, actualmente estoy cursando la ingeniería electrónica a punto de graduarme y soy técnico en electronica automotriz, así que espero que en algo les pueda colaborar saludos desde Venezuela
Hola amigos mi nombre es Nixon Maldonado,  actualmente estoy cursando la ingeniería electrónica y soy técnico en electronica automotriz, me encanta como la electronica nos enseña y nos da muchos beneficios, espero serles de ayuda. Un saludo desde Venezuela


----------



## sinmas (Ago 27, 2020)

Buenas, me llamo Luis, y vivo En España, soy técnico electrónico e Informático.
Espero ser de ayuda.


----------



## darwin1983 (Ago 27, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Darwin, soy técnico en electrónica, tengo 37 años, soy Colombiano, me gusta mucho la electrónica, aprendiendo cada día mas gracias a ustedes.


----------



## nelson calzadilla (Ago 28, 2020)

Mi nombre es Nelson soy un apacionado a la electronica desde hace muchos años. Soy de Venezuela. Doy gracias por estar presente en este foro desde ahora.


----------



## mtcul (Ago 28, 2020)

Saludos soy mtcul , soy un aficionado de la electrónica y me interesan todos los proyectos de sonido e iluminación , es mas que un hobby para mi , gracias por ésta oportunidad de aprender y compartir ...


----------



## amigue (Ago 28, 2020)

Hola soy Alberto Ré, estoy en Rosario de la Frontera, Salta, es un gusto compartir el foro, espero conseguir lo que necesito y ayudar a quien necesita, un abrazo a todos y en especial al creador Andrés Cuenca.


----------



## Ferariel2020 (Ago 28, 2020)

Hola soy Fernando, hace mas de 25 años que me dedico a la Electronica, investigo busco, y logro lo que intento, creo que hoy tenemos la tecnología para arreglar cualquier aparato que no haya sido toqueteado, solo lo económico y las fronteras nos limitan, pero si entre todos nos ayudamos podemos lograr cualquier cosa. Saludos y aqui estoy si necesitan algo.


----------



## ken_k (Ago 29, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Ken Kranz. Estoy jubilado y he estado interesado en Electonics durante mucho tiempo (consulte la revista Silicon Chip de agosto de 2020 para obtener información sobre una radio que recopilé a finales de los 60). Tengo un sitio web básico que detalla algunos de mis proyectos anteriores (busque Kens Schematics). Mi proyecto actual es un probador de tubos, he diseñado un PCB de relé con 15 relés (3 se apilarán para hacer una forma de cubo) para cambiar los pines del enchufe del tubo, este PCB ha sido probado y escribí una función para controlarlo, lo diseñé una microplaca dsPIC (100 pines) para ejecutar el dispositivo, hasta ahora no se han encontrado fallas con ella, espero que aparezca un "gotya", he diseñado (tercera iteración) de las fuentes de alimentación, el probador de tubos usará CC en los tubos, tengo la intención de ejecutar todos los tubos viejos a su disipación nominal durante un tiempo antes de realizar la prueba.
Usaré una pequeña pantalla LCD (4x20) y una pequeña impresora (probada y funcionando) del tipo que se usa para las impresoras de recibos. La idea es que la impresión del resultado de la prueba se pueda colocar en la caja con el tubo.
Construí un amplificador de clase D a finales de los 80 y quedé bastante impresionado, tengo la intención de construir otro amplificador de clase D en el futuro. Utilizo LTspice para la simulación y Proton Basic o MiKroC para la codificación.
Hi my name is Ken Kranz I am retired and have been interested in Electonics for a long time (see Silicon Chip magazine Aug 2020 for information on a radio I collected in the late 60's). I have a basic web site detailing some of my past projects (search Kens Schematics). My current project is a tube tester, I have designed a relay PCB with 15 relays (3 will stack to make a cube shape) for switching the tube socket pins, this PCB has been tested and I written a function to drive it, I designed a (100pin) dsPIC micro board to run the device, so far no faults have been found with it, I expect a "gotya" will pop up, I have designed (3rd iteration) of the power supplies, the tube tester will use DC on the tubes, I intend to run all old tubes at their rated dissipation for a while before testing.
I will use a small LCD (4x20) and a small printer (tested and working) of the type used for receipt printers. The idea is the test result printout can be placed in the box with the tube.
I built a class D amplifier in the late 80's and was quite impressed, I intend to build another class D amplifier in the future. I use LTspice for simulation and Proton Basic or MiKroC for coding.


----------



## Pedro94 (Ago 29, 2020)

Lucho dijo:


> Hola, soy Lucho, mexicano, chihuahuense, en mis tiempos activos fui electronico industrial y ahora a mis 61 quiero retomar algunos proyectos olvidados por falta de tiempo, que ahora me sobra. Quedo a sus ordenes.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​


Mi nombre es Pedro Antonio Torres tengo 26 años .e acabo de graduar de la carrera de ingeniería electrónica hace un año, me encanta la electrónica y el audio este foro ha sido de ayuda desde mis tiempos de estudiante, solo que no me había suscrito ahora con el tiempo tome la decisión de unirme y participar en el foro. Gracias !!!
Hola me llamo Pedro Antonio Torres soy de México y me gusta el audio recientemente me he titulado de la carrera de ingeniería electrónica, hace un año, saludos a todos! Y gracias a este foro he resuelto las dudas que en mis tiempos de estudiante fueron una lata, gracias!!!


----------



## Daniel Lotano (Ago 29, 2020)

Hola soy Daniel , soy tecnico en informatica pero siempre intento hacer algunos proyectos y la electronica me es muy util


----------



## Gabriela Palacios (Ago 30, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Gabriela soy Colombiana, soy estudiante de ingeniería mecatronica, tengo 18 años y desde pequeña me ha gustado mucho la electrónica y la mecánica, actualmente realizo varios proyectos dentro de mi carrera y vi que este era un buen medio para comunicarme con otros profesionales del área donde nos podamos ayudar mutuamente


----------



## JulietaBH (Ago 30, 2020)

Hola a todos.

Mi nombre es Julieta, un saludo para todos!


----------



## JUAN FRANCISCO (Ago 30, 2020)

Hola Un saludo a todos los participantes desde Chile; soy una persona profesional universitario especialista en electrónica y electricidad; tecnologías que vengo desarrollando desde 52 años, en distintos ámbitos. He ingresado a este foro, para encontrar personas que como yo les guste desarrollar sus propios circuitos, por ejemplo yo ahora estoy buscando un circuito para construir un calibrador de lazoz de control para mi taller laboratorio personal y poder así explicar a mis alumnos como se construye y como funciona. Si alguno de Ustedes tiene algo que yo pueda usar en este proyrcto se lo agradezco y si alguno de Ustedes necesita alguna ayuda también se la puedo prestar. Gracias


----------



## Kawacuba (Ago 30, 2020)

Un saludo para todos desde Cuba, soy Luis López Díaz y tengo 29 años (uf qué rápido pasa el tiempo eh)

Bueno nada, me uno a la comunidad para aprender más y ayudar a quien lo necesite.
Por desgracia descubrí mi interés por la electricidad y electrónica un poco tarde jaja, ya que no fue esto lo que estudié, lo mío va de economía pero buenoooo, ya saben cómo es, una vez que los electrones te chocan ya no puedes dejarlos! 
Quiero felicitar al creador(es) del sitio por tan buen trabajo. Me parece una genial idea que a pesar de las distancias la gente pueda interactuar! 
Nuevamente saludos a todos y bueno, aquí estoy para ayudar!


----------



## wailer (Ago 31, 2020)

Buenos días caballeros. Escribo desde Italia, me ocupo de las reparaciones de televisores y más. Espero poder ayudar. Gracias a los moderadores por aceptar mi presencia

Buongiorno signori. Scrivo dall' Italia , mi occupo di riparazioni TV ed altro. Spero poter aiutare. Grazie ai moderatori per aver accettato la mia presenza


----------



## Gianna (Ago 31, 2020)

Buenas soy gianna y soy estudiante de electrónica y espero me ayuden y ayudar en lo que se venga


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## paquitua (Ago 31, 2020)

Buenos dias. Me presento. Mi nombre en Paco Caballero y soy de Málaga. Me puedo considerar como un aprendiz muy inicial en esto de la electrónica y estoy metido en este mundillo porque tengo varios equipos de audio antiguos que me gustaría reparar . Encantado de entrar en este foro. Gracias.


----------



## blue_n (Ago 31, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Raúl, soy español, aficionado a la electrónica, con ganas de aprender y si se puede de ayudar.


----------



## dennyra (Ago 31, 2020)

Hola:

Soy Denny, Ing. mecánico y además MSc. Tecnología de la Gestion Total de Eficiencia Energética, en el tema energía renovable, pero me gusta la electrónica, principalmente la de los autos modernos, Soy Cubano, vivo en Manzanillo, Granma


----------



## Timonel (Ago 31, 2020)

Buena tarde, mi nombre es Carlos castillo,  soy de Colombia, quiero pertenecer a esta comunidad para ayudar en lo que pueda y así mismo aprender de sus experiencias, muchas gracias.


----------



## arqaehq (Ago 31, 2020)

Buenas Tardes, soy Adrian Hernandez, venezolano, me gusta innovar e inventar dispositivos que ayuden a la población. Estudie ing. electrónica pero por motivos económicos tuve que abandonar la carrera. Sin embargo, sigo investigando y adquiriendo conocimientos que consigo en la web y hago experimentos y circuitos cada vez que puedo y consigo los materiales. Me gusta construir cosas reciclando materiales y piezas de otras. 
Espero seguir adquiriendo conocimientos en este foro que se, está lleno de muchos expertos en la materia. Saludos


----------



## Donbosco (Ago 31, 2020)

Buenas..gracias por permitirme estar en el foro. Soy Roger Briceño de Venezuela, tengo 52 años, estoy a sus órdenes. Egresado de liceo técnico Salesianos Santo Tomás de Aquino Valera estado Trujillo en el área de electricidad...con estudios universitarios no culminados. Me formé en la área de electromecánica especialmente en  rebobinado de motores, transformadores y plantas eléctricas y conocimiento aplicable en instalaciones eléctricas, controles, refrigeración y algo de electrónica para las reparaciones personales y de emergencia. La idea de estar en el foro es para encontrar soluciones, algunas necesidades y de alguna manera en la medida de lo posible aporta experiencias a cualquiera quien lo necesitara.. okey, estoy completamente a sus ordenes.... Saludos para todos.


----------



## sr.mendez (Sep 1, 2020)

Gracias por aceptarme, técnico en electrónica, queriendo aprender de ustedes, de sus experiencias en los televisores de nueva generación.


----------



## albertou (Sep 1, 2020)

Hola a todos  soy Alberto. y me apasiona la electrónica. Años atras era  radioaficionado, y siempre experimentando e echo control remoto a distancia por señal y tono. hace mas de 10 años está funcionando. Hace encender y apagar una bomba de agua a una distancia de 3 kilometros. en todo lo que les pueda ayudar, será muy grato para mi. cordiales saludos. desde Gualeguaychu. Entre Rios.  Argentina


----------



## JUAN FRANCISCO (Sep 1, 2020)

Hola amigo KawaCuba... Con lo que has dicho me has hecho pensar ¡¡Que queda entonces para mi que estoy a dos días de cumplir 75!! pero yo tengo ya 55 de caminar entre circuitos; aunque comencé a los 15 estudiando para oficial de marina mercante, terminé trabajando 36 años como ingeniero de potencia y control en una empresa minera. Desde Chile te envío este saludo y te ofrezco toda la ayuda que puedas necesitar... Atentamente Juan Francisco


----------



## EduardoJavier (Sep 1, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Eduardo , soy de la Ciudad de Temuco - Chile, Siempre me a gustado la electrónica aunque soy informatico de Profesion. 
Y encontre este foro de Casualidad mientras busco informacion de un toca disco Tatung Dinamic. espero encontra info y algo mas, bueno los dejo que quiero ver que mas encuentro en el foro.

desde ya gracias.


----------



## Silvio PG (Sep 1, 2020)

Buenas noches, mi nombre es Silvio, Cordobés y Argentino. Navegando encontré este foro, y me intereso ser parte. Siempre se aprende aún a los 66 y también aportar. Un gran abrazo a todos los Electrónicos de alma.


----------



## ZapatoVeloz (Sep 2, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Ivan desde Denia Alicante España
Me gusta mucho la electrónica a nivel amateur y hacer un poco de todo.
Os voy siguiendo desde hace bastante tiempo ya que hay mucha información en este foro que siempre me ha resultado de ayuda para salir de algún problema.


----------



## car_duino01 (Sep 2, 2020)

Bueno, espero aprender y aportar. Un gusto y saludos cordiales


----------



## Jag501 (Sep 3, 2020)

Mi nombre es Jaime Ascanio, estoy en búsqueda de información para mejor la mi técnicas de reparación de tv. Espero conseguir la ayuda que necesito y brindar ayuda a quien la solicite. Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## lapcenter (Sep 3, 2020)

Hola soy Oscar, me dedico a la reparación a nivel componente en mothers de portátiles, hago reballing y configurar, edición y reprogramación de Bios. Reciban un cordial saludo desde Zacatecas , México.


----------



## marinonaranjo (Sep 3, 2020)

Buenas noches Marino Naranjo. principiante por estos lares.


----------



## Rafael Sebastian (Sep 4, 2020)

Mis saludos y respetos a todos los miembros de este grupo. estuve leyendo algunas presentaciones y más o menos por lo mismo es que di con ustedes, me gusta trabajar en equipo y con mis modestos conocimientos ayudar a todo técnico que desinteresadamente aplique la electrónica en bien de su prójimo y a su vez ampliar mis conocimientos y dudas a partir de la experiencia de otros Homólogos.
Con todo lo que he dicho no me presente. Mi nombre es Rafael Sebastián Álvarez Alderete, Me gradué de técnico en ciencias Informáticas en el ITE Eduardo Garcias Delgado cuando lo apadrinaba La UNESCO. Soy Electricista Industrial en Montaje y Mantenimiento. Electricista A, Automotriz y en la actualidad trabajo en el AIJM de la Habana Cuba en la especialidad de ELECTRONICA.


----------



## rgl90 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hola. Saludos a todos mi nombre es Rolando soy de Cuba y estoy iniciando en el mundo de la electrónica.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2020)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*​


----------



## Alfredo Toriz (Sep 4, 2020)

Hola a todos los del foro, estudié electrónica haces muchos años y ahora con lo del COVID he vuelto a retomarla, espero poder intercambiar ideas y experiencias.


----------



## robbor2014 (Sep 5, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Roberto Bormida, de Uruguay. He seguido electronica desde hace muchos años en parte por mi trabajo pero mas que nada, es un hobby que me apasiona, sobre todo la fase de diseño, algo que no es aplicable en mi trabajo pero si en casa. Se me van horas en ello sin darme cuenta, ja ja pero junto con la música es mi cable a tierra . Justamente lo que mas me atrae es la electrónica vinculada al sonido junto a la digital, si bien me gusta el "sonido" analogico, me gusta usar los controles de los mismos de manera digital, esto me ha traido muchos retos ya que soy "algo" exigente en ese aspecto, no pretendo llegar a la perfección de equipos profesionales, no tengo ni las técnicas, ni el conocimiento suficiente, ni las herramientas para tal fin, pero busco aproximarme lo más que pueda. Siempre estoy buscando información sobre nuevos métodos, para alcanzar lo mejor posible mis proyectos. Mi filosofía es aprender y compartir, intercambiar opiniones y conocimientos del tema. Esa es la razón que me trajo a visitar esta página y quedarme en ella.
Un saludo a todos en esta comunidad.


----------



## Alejo2020 (Sep 5, 2020)

Hola a todo el mundo. Aquí un aprendiz novato, ahora que tengo tiempo vengo a aprender lo que abandone de joven, ya madurito pienso leerme hasta las envolturas de los chicles, antes de preguntar nada. Muchas gracias a todos por compartir vuestros conocimientos, ojalá hubiera funcionado ésto hace 30 años.

Gracias !


----------



## omar1978 (Sep 5, 2020)

Hola a todos los presentes, cómo muchos soy aficionado de la electrónica, me gusta realizar reparaciones y cuando la creatividad me visita, innovar.


----------



## Robertocanz (Sep 5, 2020)

Hola, buen  día a todo los miembros de ésta gran comunidad, espero se la estén pasando bien.

Mi nombre es Roberto Dennis y estoy recién aprendiendo electrónica. al menos mi meta es ser técnico, de momento se me ha complicado un poco por la falta de oportunidades y la situación económica, pero quiero aprender y mejorar cada día, espero en Dios lograrlo, gracias por permitirme unirme al grupo y espero que pueda en el futuro aportar de mis conocimiento para aquellas personas que al igual que yo en éste momento apenas estén comenzando, pues espero llegar lejos ya que desde muy pequeño me gusta mucho, con ésto me despido.


----------



## efloresb75 (Sep 5, 2020)

Hola, buenas tardes 
Mi nombre es Eduardo Flores, mexicano de 45 años, ingeniero en electrónica con especialidades en automatización y ingeniería eléctrica, con más de 21 años de experiencia en plantas de cemento.


----------



## mario61solidario (Sep 5, 2020)

Buenas tardes, soy de Costa Rica, Mario.


----------



## lonbris8 (Sep 5, 2020)

Saludos a todos, mi nombre es Javier, gracias por aceptarme, saludos a todos.


----------



## Manuel Angel Mitma Diaz (Sep 6, 2020)

Hola, Soy Manuel Angel de la Lima-Perú, soy estudiante de la carrera de Electronica Industrial, me apasiona la electrónica en todos sus campos ya que es una rama de la ciencia que tiene un sin fin de aplicaciones, quiero aprender mas, quiero dar un granito de arena de esta sociedad con los conocimientos que tengo, quiero salir adelante en esta hermosa ciencia. Un dia buscaba por internet buscando soluciones a un problema que tenia con un proyecto, y Google me trajo hasta aqui, encontre tanta informacion valiosa que quede maravillado, "es el paraiso dije" jejeje y encontre tambien que hay tanta gente que intercambia conocimientos sin pedir nada a cambio, cosa que eso ya no se ve hoy en dia, pienso hacer lo mismo =).

GRACIAS Y SALUDOS A TODOS


----------



## Alexander23 (Sep 6, 2020)

Señores buenas tardes, mi nombre es Alexander, entro a éste foro dado que mi deseo es aprender cada día en éstos temas y ademas hago transmisores y antenas y trabajo con todo lo relacionado con el audio y radio y me gustaría mas adelante salir de algunas dudas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## gilbermudez86 (Sep 6, 2020)

Buenas amigos, me gusta electronica de moto, tengo 34 años y bien me gustaría compartir experiencias con ustedes sobre el tema saludos


----------



## roberto mb (Sep 6, 2020)

Mi nombre es roberto, soy aficionado a la electronica como dicen aqi en mi pais, dende chiquito, un saludo a todos


----------



## nateshu (Sep 6, 2020)

Mi nombre es Álvaro Nates, vivo el la ciudad de Cali, en Colombia, soy un apasionado por la electrónica y me gusta investigar y aprender sobre proyectos de audio, también espero poder aportar en lo que me sea posible.


----------



## sadixxx (Sep 6, 2020)

Hola

Hello


----------



## mirasol (Sep 7, 2020)

Buenos dias soy mirasol y soy nuevo en el foro , deseo saludaros a todos con este mensaje.


----------



## rafael64 (Sep 7, 2020)

Muchas gracias por dejarme entrar en el foro, les estoy muy agradecido, me gusta mucho mi trabajo


----------



## pedro trueba rodriguez (Sep 7, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Pedro Trueba Rodriguez, soy de Cuba y amante a la electrónica , soy técnico y me dedico a reparar equipos y al cacharreo.


----------



## lupero18 (Sep 7, 2020)

Me alegro mucho el poder estar con ustedes. No se apenas de esta materia pero me hace esforzarme en intentar conseguir objetivos.
Un saludo


----------



## Migue101 (Sep 7, 2020)

Hola, yo me llamo Miguel Ángel, soy de España.
Me fascina la electrónica ya que es un campo que actualmente está muy avanzado y tiene una infinidad de aplicaciones.
Mis estudios son de electricidad, pero tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica, por lo que me defiendo un poco en lo general. Mi esperanza es que algún día llegue a saber tanto de electrónica que pueda diseñarme mis circuitos y reparar placas que a simple vista estan bien pero no funcionan y te las tienes que apañar para encontrar el/los fallo/s.

Poco a poco, pero sin ayuda para los enredos es complicado tirar para adelante.
Menos mal que he encontrado éste foro y parece que es activo.
Gracias por acogerme.


----------



## Geany Oliva Rodriquez (Sep 7, 2020)

Hola a todos. Soy Cubano y mi pasión es la electrónica, reparo TV LCD, Laptop. Soy autodidacta, en lo que les pueda servir AQUI me tienen.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## fejerman (Sep 7, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Pablo Zamorano, soy de Mar del Plata, Argentina, y estoy interesado en aprender electrónica. empiezo de cero, y por lo que he visto el foro tiene mucha información, espero poder aprovecharla para aprender y compartir con todos. 
Saludos


----------



## Zhogaz13 (Sep 7, 2020)

Buenas noches amantes de la electrónica, Me presento con Zhogaz un nickname que me acostumbre desde muy chaval, que no significa nada en el sentido literal, pero se volvió uno bueno cuando estaba en la adolescencia todos mis compiches de la cuadra y el barrio me llamaban asi, desde esos tiempos siempre me llamaban la atención buscar cosas que hacer por curiosidad y poco a poco me di cuenta que era un especialista en "juntamugres", entre ellos equipos de sonido y electrónica, nunca les pude hacer nada en aquel entonces por que no había tanto acceso a al Internet y el pueblo a  ser muy pequeño no había alguien que enseñara o guiara, ahora ya un poco mayor y con mas acceso al internet y un poquito de plata he buscado  cerrar esas brechas, aprender electrónica de manera autodidacta y siempre molestando a mi compañeros de foros como bicho que carcome la madera.

Espero no fastidiarlos mucho y de ser así ustedes disculparan, llevo años esperando a meterme a esto. y sinceramente prefiero esto que los otros vicios.


----------



## Hermes Bermudez P (Sep 8, 2020)

Buenas Tardes
Agradezco pertenecer a éste grupo!!


----------



## Spelb (Sep 8, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Miguel Silva, soy Mexicano y radicó en Tehuacán, estudié electrónica allá por los gloriosos 80's..
Me apasiona el mantenimiento y la reparación de todo equipo donde ha incursionado electrónica,  hoy día he ampliado mis conocimientos con cursos de refrigeración, lavadoras y soldadura eléctrica... deseo poder aportar algo bueno al grupo y aprender de sus experiencias... Saludos.


----------



## Hermes Bermudez P (Sep 9, 2020)

Buenos Días
Mi nombre es Hermes Bermúdez, Soy aficionado a la radio afición, Quiero contruir un circuito transmisor de onda corta.


----------



## Alex. Molina. (Sep 10, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Alejandro Molina. Vivo a veces en Tlaxcala y otras en el estado de México. Soy técnico electromecánico  tengo 31 años. Siempre me llamó la atención todo este tipo de cosas. De niño desarme un sin fin de radios. Pero hubo mucho tiempo que esa curiosidad durmió y hasta ahora ha vuelto. Espero que no sea tarde y aprender mucho mucho recuperar lo posible el tiempo perdido y darle uso a mi cerebro con esta ciencia tan bonita. Muchas gracias por aceptarme y si yo puedo serles útil en algo, para mí será un placer.


----------



## juantrova (Sep 10, 2020)

Hola Soy Juan, soy de Guanajuato México, y estoy aqui por que me interesa aprender sobre el tema.


----------



## ricardoar (Sep 10, 2020)

Hola un gusto. Me dedico al service de electrónica con incapie en electromedicina. Estoy en Argentina. Un saludo


----------



## gsausalito (Sep 11, 2020)

Buenas tardes.

Soy Luis y estoy en Santiago de Compostela.
Me gusta todo esto de programar chips y pretendo aprender lo que pueda de electrónica por aquí.

Un saludo.


----------



## postmortem (Sep 11, 2020)

Buenas tardes amigos.

Mi nombre es Julio Fernández, Soy de Venezuela. Soy un apasionado de la electrónica e informática desde mi niñez, técnico autodidacta al servicio del público desde 1995. En mi taller no tengo límites, trabajo desde equipos antiguos hasta los mas modernos. Siempre en constante aprendizaje. Espero ser de ayuda para esta comunidad.


----------



## AIWAMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Hugo y soy un apasionado del audio y especialmente del vintage


----------



## atincatan (Sep 12, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Martín.


----------



## Luis asiel (Sep 13, 2020)

Un saludo amigos me llamo Luis Asiel, soy fanático perdido de la electrónica, vivo en Cuba ,ya saben aqui hay que hacer magia para que un proyecto pueda finalizar por los recursos que son bastante escasos y muchas veces tienen un buen tiempo de uso, soy electricista automotriz , pero en si me fascina todo lo que tiene que ver con electricidad.


----------



## Chester Milton (Sep 13, 2020)

Buen dia Mi nombre es Chester Milton. Aficionado a la electrónica y técnico electricista.  Para darle un segundo aire a todo lo que se pueda desarmar y reparar, Dispuesto a dar una mano y sugerencia para quien lo necesite. Saludos.


----------



## elchivo412 (Sep 13, 2020)

Saludos a todos, soy Armando Aponte y la electrónica es mi hobby, muchas gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## turk182dq (Sep 13, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes, mi nombre es Daniel, estoy acá en el foro un poco por casualidad ya que buscaba un bin de una impresora y vi que acá muy amablemente lo compartían...quería darles las gracias por que existan lugares así donde podemos intercambiar opiniones y conocimientos.


----------



## aruaxion (Sep 14, 2020)

Hola buenos días, soy Ariel de Mar del Plata - Argentina ! Apasionado de la electrónica y novato en el tema ! Espero poder aprender y ayudar en lo posible a los integrantes del grupo! Un saludo enorme


----------



## robertokral (Sep 14, 2020)

Hola a Todos
Mi nombre es Roberto.  Estoy estudiando para técnico en electrónica.  Tengo algo de experiencia en Arduino.  Desde hace dos años que vengo trabajando para una empresa en el tema de IOT con el ESP8266 y similares.   Además, trabajo por mi cuenta haciendo algunos pequeños trabajos en el tema de automatización de portones y alarmas.   Me gustaría poder intercambiar ideas con personas que sepan como controlar motores de dc con arduino pues como soy principiante aun no tengo mucha idea.  Les envío un saludo a todos y si puedo contribuir con lo poco que sé de Arduino en el tema de IOT por favor no duden en preguntarme.
Exitos a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Ale600s (Sep 14, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Alejandro, tengo 49 años soy tecnico electronico y a parte de que mi pasion es la electronica tuve la oportunidad de trabajar como tecnico la mayor parte de mi vida. Hoy la disfruto tambien como hobbie. Espero poder nutrirme con sus post y si puedo aportar de mi experiencia. Gracias y saludos cordiales.


----------



## mirpas.com (Sep 14, 2020)

Hola compañeros. Soy Pascual y estoy en este foro para ayudar y aprender, pues siempre se seguirá aprendiendo y seguiremos formandonos. Gracias por acogerme y si os puedo ayudar en algo, por aquí estaré


----------



## Joshua123 (Sep 14, 2020)

Hola, saludo colega amigo, le cuento que soy de fuera de la capital de San Miguel de Tucumán Argentina  y me gustó mucho la electrónica y me gusta aprender ya que solo aprendí un poquito aquí cuando vinieron a dar curso de 3 meses y quedé con el hambre de aprender más y en ésto se muy poco y la verdad me gustaría aprender con ustedes, si me permiten ya que me hubiera gustado seguir una carrera de electrónica y la verdad  llegué buscando información, saludo, espero poder compartir lo poco que se, saludito desde aquí Alderete.


----------



## Miguego1 (Sep 14, 2020)

Mucho gusto, soy Miguel Gómez resido en la ciudad de Bogotá, soy técnico en el área de sistemas y curioso de la electrónica, gracias por sus sacos consejos y espero también poder aportar de mis conocimientos


----------



## enzo97 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hola soy Enzo, me gusta la electrónica, y más por sus aplicaciones en beneficio de todos para mi la electrónica es un hobby que me apasiona auque aun estoy aprendiendo, soy de colombia y me gustaría aprender y contribuir con la comunidad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2020)

*¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !*


----------



## Francisco Caceres (Sep 15, 2020)

Soy Francisco Caceres, soy originario de Tekax Yucatán y tengo 20 años. 

Soy Tecnico  superior en Mecatronica area de automatizacion, actualmente estoy estudiando la ingenieria en mecatronica. Espero ayudarlos en lo que sea.


----------



## elnuevonovato (Sep 15, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy *elnuevonovato*. Soy de Argentina. Mi formación y profesión es en programación. Tengo varios años dedicándome a programar en distintos lenguajes, tanto para escritorio como para web. En el último tiempo he comenzado a programar microcontroladores. Eso me a llevado a introducirme en el mundo de la electrónica y con ello también en la electricidad. Como se podrán dar cuenta, este terreno no es mi fortaleza (al menos no por ahora jaja). Pero amo aprender cosas nuevas, amo las técnicas y las ingenierías.
Muchas gracias por aceptarme en este foro, y espero aprender como también poder aportar.
Saludos,
_elnuevonovato_.


----------



## Marla (Sep 15, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Marcelo Laudadio, soy oriundo de Buenos Aires Argentina pero hace 27 años estoy afincado en la provincia de Río Negro.
Allá lejos y hace tiempo me inicié en electrónica en la época de las válvulas y nacimiento del transistor. Mi vida laboral siempre fue en el entorno
de esta maravillosa actividad, ya sea reparando o como control de calidad de una ya desaparecida fábrica de equipos de audio, también como jefe de 
laboratorio en empresa dedicada al armado de radiotransmisores de BLU comercial, ahora a los 67 años jubilado de mi último trabajo en mantenimiento de instalaciones satelitales sigo interesado en algunos proyectos como ser intrumentación, porque siempre dije que un buen cirujano podría operar hasta con un cuchillo pero si tiene un bisturí , su tarea será mejor, más rápido y mucho más segura.

Un saludo para todos desde la Patagonia !!


----------



## Carlos1096 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hola
Mi nombre es Carlos, tengo 23 y soy estudiante de Ingeniería en Sistemas en Guatemala, espero poder aprender mas sobre Electrónica y utilizar esta plataforma como un medio de apoyo para mi aprendizaje durante la carrera


----------



## tramas (Sep 16, 2020)

Hola a todos los electronicos del foro, gracias por este espacio, espero aprender con todos vosotros!
Soy biólogo y a ratos libres pseudoelectrónico 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Jovino (Sep 16, 2020)

Hola amigos, soy de Chile, de la tercera región de Atacama y fanático de la electrónica. Agradezco poder participar de este foro.


----------



## wilfredoZQ (Sep 16, 2020)

Es un grato placer formar parte de tan honorable grupo, gracias a todos. Mi nombre es Wilfredo Zaraza, soy aficionado de la electrónica.


----------



## CUTIVO (Sep 16, 2020)

Hola que tal!!
Mi nombre es Antonio, los saludo desde Xalapa, Veracruz, México!! Desde muy pequeño me llamó mucho la atención y siempre fui muy curioso por saber como es que funcionaba todo lo que funcionaba con energía eléctrica, desde mis juguetes hasta los aparatos de cualquier tipo, ya jovencillo encontré un lugar donde ofrecían cursos de electrónica básica y reparación de equipos domésticos, sin pensarlo lo llevé hasta terminarlo y desde entonces hasta ahora me dedico a eso!! En realidad hago otras cosas también pero nunca dejo de hacer lo que tanto me gusta!!


----------



## fff_440 (Sep 17, 2020)

Hola
Gracias por este foro, me parece muy interesante


----------



## Rafael Corujo (Sep 17, 2020)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Rafael Corujo, tengo 53 años, naci en Venezuela pero vivo en Canarias desde hace 20 años, a pesar que por mis estudios he estado muy cerca de la mecanica y las obras civiles, siempre me ha apasionado la electronica y todo lo que esta relacionada con ella, ahora que tengo un poco mas de tiempo ya que estoy de baja por enfermedad y estoy en casa, he podido enfocarme a lo que me apasiona y tenia aparcado, ahora estoy preparando un equipo HIFI, con todos sus componentes, Tocadisco, lector de CD, Tuner, Reproductor de CD, Ecualizador y Amplificador con la opcion de Bluetooth, tambien me encantan las Radios de valvulas, inclusive pude conseguir un comprobador de valvulas,  espero aprender mucho de esta comunidad y agradecer a todos sobre todo al moderador y si es posible dar mi granito de arena y poder ayudar, gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## JCCK12 (Sep 17, 2020)

Mi nombre es Juan Carlos,  vivo en Venezuela, estado Trujillo. Estudie en una escuela técnica en el área de electricidad me apasiona todo lo que al área eléctrica se refiera y espero cada día lograr adquirir conocimientos mas amplios en ello. En cuanto a reparaciones se refiere tengo poca experiencia pero e logrado solventar fallas en algunos tv que han llegado a mis manos, espero en este foro lograr obtener nuevos conocimientos y poder dar un aporte a quien lo necesite y junto a esto tener nuevas amistades amantes de esta área.


----------



## ELPOLLO23 (Sep 18, 2020)

Hola buen día a todos.

Me llamo Noé, soy de la Ciudad de México, me gusta la electrónica, no estudié nada que ver con este tema, pero siempre me ha gustado meterle mano a todos los artefactos que se me dañan y tratar de repararlos. 
En lo poco que he leído de este foro, veo que hay muchos fanáticos de electrónica como yo, algunos con mas conocimientos que otros, pero todos compartiendo esa pasión.

Saludos


----------



## Humberto estevez (Sep 18, 2020)

Soy Humberto *E*steves...de cuba...g*RACI*as por aceptarme


----------



## Enanometal (Sep 18, 2020)

Hola buenas soy  técnico en refrigeración y estoy empezando a meter mano en plaquetas


----------



## RUBER965 (Sep 18, 2020)

Enhorabuena, soy Rubén Rodríguez, creo que soy el más novato en el tema de la electrónica en esta prestigiosa Comunidad, sin embargo, les digo, que soy un aficionado y apasionado a la electrónica desde mi adolescencia, cuando estudié bachillerato, mención electricidad, en una escuela técnica industrial, pero por fuerza mayor tuve que hacer una pausa por muchos años, debido a que abruptamente tuve que inclinarme por otra profesión en la cual no pude continuar con mis estudios sobre la materia, ya hoy en día, en la comodidad del hogar y habiéndome retirado con honores de mi trabajo; entonces retomé lo que de verdad me apasiona como lo es la electrónica; mucho tiempo perdido, pero nunca es tarde para retomar la idea, recordar la práctica, actualizarme y sobre todo, ayudar a muchas personas que no tienen dinero para pagar las reparaciones de sus equipos electrónicos y eléctricos. Espero aprender mucho en este sitio y si puedo hacer un humilde aporte sobre algún tema, con mucho gusto lo haré. 

Saludos a todos!!


----------



## mateoleonard (Sep 18, 2020)

Mi nombre es Jorge ivan Lopez, soy nicaraguense y hago electronica por hobby pues me gusta desde hace mucho, asi que ahora ya jubilado, me he metido a tratar de entender mejor esta tecnica. He observado que en el foro hay gente amable y con conocimientos dispuestos a compartir  lo cual me motivo a inscribirme. Agradezco y felicito a los creadores y sostenedores de esta comunidad pues creo que de esto se trata en general la vida, de compartir y disfrutar lo que nos gusta. Un saludo para todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Piczero (Sep 18, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Mario y soy de San Luis Potosi, Mexico. Soy técnico en electrónica pero me dedico a la instalación de sistemas de seguridad como CCTV y alarmas, en mis tiempos libres me dedico a la reparación, espero poder ayudarles y que me ayuden. Buena vibra a todos...


----------



## Adolfoave (Sep 18, 2020)

Saludos para todos, mi nombre es Adolfo Montenegro Cali Colombia


----------



## Morganhen (Sep 19, 2020)

Me llamo Emilio Henry, soy técnico en electromecánica de radio y tv, me apasiona mi trabajo, y me gustaria intercambiar experiencia con los integrantes del foro
        Saludos a todos


----------



## Mishra (Sep 19, 2020)

Hola:
Creo que ya hice esta presentación, pero como me la sigue pidiendo, y no estoy muy seguro la realizo a continuación:

Mi nombre es Miguel Hitos, tengo 65 años y estoy jubilado desde hace unos años. Vivo en Barcelona España, aunque soy nacido en Granada también España. Soy ingeniero electrónico y mecánico naval, tengo experiencia en mantenimiento y reparación de equipos tanto electrónicos como mecánicos, trabaje en una empresa de remolcadores durante 15 años,  y en SEAT fabrica de automóviles en mantenimiento 11 años, además fui profesor en un centro de formación profesional durante 30 años. Tengo conocimiento avanzado de hidráulica, neumática, electrónica, electricidad, programación de autómatas, telecomunicación y reparación de maquinaria en general, domino a nivel medio la creación de circuitos impresos, para ello uso el paquete de diseño de National Instruments Circuit desing suite 14.1.

Conocí este foro ya hace unos pocos de años, y fué vuscando información sobre una fuente SMTP, cosa que me ayudó mucho con la info que encontré el varios hilos, así que me registré y por aquí sigo.

Espero poder poner mi granito de arena a la comunidad, y si alguien necesita mi ayuda no duden en solicitármela, la ofrezco desinteresadamente.


----------



## Dellerba David (Sep 19, 2020)

Saludos!, Soy novato (Venezolano) pero me encanta la electrónica. Aunque no lo crean no he tenido oportunidad en la ciudad donde vivo de estudiar electrónica. Hasta eso lo politizaron, con sus tontos requisitos (relacionados a la política) me impidieron inscribirme para hacer el curso... Lo que conozco, es viendo vídeos; y muy poco aprendido de otros técnicos ya que los que he conocido "no les gusta enseñar" lo que conocen lo usan para reparar y ya... En facebook no he tenido buena experiencia en los tantos grupos hay, como en estos momentos desde hace muchas horas escribí en 3 grupos y nadie me para. Por eso estoy acá, en busca de aprender más, y esperando me ayuden en los problemas se presentan en la vida como postearé dentro de poco un problema que tengo y pues no he recibido ayuda como lo acabo de mencionar. Sin más y esperando se me entienda me despido y espero crecer acá y claro en lo posible ayudar a otros también.


----------



## volta0117 (Sep 19, 2020)

Buenas noches a todos, soy José Ignacio y soy estudiante de ingeniería electromecánica. Hace mucho conocí este foro y aunque no tengo mucha experiencia en la electrónica espero poder ayudar con lo poco que sé a cualquiera que necesite un poco de ayuda. Cualquier aporte que pueda generar lo estaré subiendo para todos los interesados en este campo del saber.


----------



## jhvarea (Sep 20, 2020)

Hola. Me llamo Juanjo y tengo sesenta años. Cuando estudiaba era muy aficionado a la electronica. Siempre andaba con kits y con montajes caseros. Luego lo deje, y ahora, prejubilado me he metido de nuevo en el tema. Vivo en Asturias, España. Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Antonio Jesus02 (Sep 20, 2020)

Hola a todos.


----------



## GALENA67 (Sep 20, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es jorge soy de Mexico soy técnico en electrónica digital e instrumentación, me interesa estar constantemente actualizado en las tecnologías y aprender de las experiencia de ustedes asi como enseñar lo que este a mi alcance.


----------



## Rene Gona (Sep 20, 2020)

Hola:
Mi nombre Arsenio Artero, y soy un jubilado que en su dia estudio y trabajo en electronica y cambio de profesion por las vicisitudes de la vida,
Llevo ya bastante tiempo leyendoos y aprendiendo de vosotros, pense que ya en su dia había echo mi presentacion pero...
Fuere como fuese, aqui estoy para lo que pueda ayudar y seguir aprendiendo de vosotros
En Valencia España


----------



## Jorge Teodoro (Sep 20, 2020)

Buenas noches al grupo. Soy Jorge Grnatto, de Villaguay una ciudad de 50 mil.hsbitsntes al centro de Entre Ríos . Muchas gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## jorge 20 (Sep 21, 2020)

Buen día, gracias por aceptarme; muy bueno todo, saludos.


----------



## alexandrexerez (Sep 21, 2020)

Buenas tardes, soy Alexandre desde España, cualquier cosa si os puedo ayudar aquí estoy.


----------



## vaillant (Sep 21, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Diosvani, ya con 50 años, soy de ciudad Habana en Cuba, he oído del foro por otros técnicos.


----------



## smorro (Sep 21, 2020)

Hola a todos, me llamo Santiago y estoy aprendiendo a programar en LOGO! Ya he visto unos cuantos post sobre éste tema, y viendo el gran número de respuestas me he animado a registrarme para aprender de todas vuestras aportaciones.


----------



## sergiojmf (Sep 22, 2020)

Hola que tal a todos mi nombre es Sergio Matute, tengo 76 años soy de Caripe, Estado Monagas,  Venezuela  y durante mi larga vida he sido un apasionado por la electrónica y  espero encontrar respuestas a mis dudas aqui


----------



## edumax (Sep 22, 2020)

Hola, soy Eduardo, aunque en la actualidad no ejerzo actividad profesional  con la electrónica, siempre la he mantenido como hobby, gracias a todos los que aportan y animan a que este tipo de foros y web se mantengan vivos. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Victor Luis Pineda Rivas (Sep 22, 2020)

En verdad,  gracias por la oportunidad de compartir nuestras experiencias de electrónica, siempre me ha gustado desde niño la electrónica y todas sus facetas, he sido un catedrático de este mundo maravilloso como es la electrónica. Gracias


----------



## ManuelDalla (Sep 22, 2020)

Un saludo a todos/as, me presento, soy un simple autodidacta que se inicia en este apasionante mundo de la electrónica esperando que con el ingreso en este foro pueda saciar mi curiosidad y ampliar conocimientos. Gracias.


----------



## Danjel7 (Sep 22, 2020)

Saludos desde Cuba, parece que encontré un buen grupo donde compartir y aprender. Estoy intentando un amplificador de 6W máximo pero solo tengo mosfet, si alguien me puede ayudar con algún esquema o diseño que tenga sería genial. Gracias.


----------



## azcart (Sep 22, 2020)

Buenos días/ noches a todos y todas.
He entrados por casualidad en esta página gracias a uno de mis viajes por Internet en busca de información...de cualquier tipo; un día puede ser electrónica, hoy, y otro puede ser como hacer compost. 
Me llamo Julio, vivo en Gipuzkoa, y mi relación con la electricidad y algo de electrónica viene desde muy pequeño, ya que mi padre regentaba un taller de electricidad, y aquellos años me aportaron una experiencia que hoy en día es muy valiosa, aunque en realidad me dedique a algo muy diferente.
Espero aprender mucho, y aportar lo poco que pueda.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## FRANCISCO1953 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hola gracias por aceptarme , y hago una breve descripcion de mi persona , Soy de Mexico y concretamente del estado de Mexico , en un municipio que se llama Cuautitlan Izcalli , Soy trabajador independiente desde hace ya 36 años , desde muy joven he estado en contacoto con la reparacion de motores electricos ,dee CA


----------



## cabernario (Sep 23, 2020)

Mi nombre es Julio Córdoba soy de Costa Rica me gusta mucho la electrónica y aprender experimentar con la electrónica saludos a todos


----------



## Untitled (Sep 23, 2020)

Saludos, mi nombre es Joel, hace tiempo estaba registrado en este foro pero por inactividad olvide el usuario y contraseña , aproximadamente un año termine la carrera de Eléctronica y soy de Venezuela, actualmente me interesa el tema de los paneles solares. Sin más que añadir esta es mi presentación.


----------



## escandell (Sep 23, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Eduardo Escandell, soy cubano e ing. electronico, he visto las cosas lindas en este foro y por eso me inscribo, pues nada todo lo que pueda ayudar con mis modestos conocimientos no duden en contactarme.
mucha suerte y pa´lante.
Gracias


----------



## jacob juarez (Sep 23, 2020)

hola amigos soy Felipe juarez me dedico a las reparaciones desde hace mucho y estoy consciente de que en esto de la electrónica nunca se acaba de aprender siempre andamos buscando datos para seguir adelante gracias por aceptarme y en lo que pueda estaré
 para apoyar


----------



## JCXP20 (Sep 23, 2020)

Saludos a todos


----------



## Giseisha_famicom (Sep 24, 2020)

Saludos a todos de parte del nuevo miembro... soy mecánico profesionalmente pero llevo mucho  tiempo  con las reparaciones de electrónica... es mi hobby


----------



## jvelaz1511 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hola, soy José Velazquez de Mérida provincia de Venezuela, me ha gustado la electronica ya que con ella puedo entender como funciona y sobre todo como reparar cualquier equipo.

Gracias, por permitirme aprender e interactuar con ustedes.

Saludos


----------



## Victor3 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hola a todos. Soy Victor desde Chile.

Gracias por aceptarme en el foro, he tenido problemas con mi impresora pero gracias a ustedes tengo ya la manera de solucionarlos... estaré atento para ver en que puedo aportar en el foro.


----------



## chenrique (Sep 24, 2020)

Hola.  Yo soy  Carlos. Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Raulo89 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hola, me presento:
Soy Raúl Santiesteban, Ing. Automático, vivo en Cuba y me empecé a interesar por la electrónica en tiempos de universidad pero sin llegar a buen puerto.
Actualmente debido a la peculiar situación de mi país me veo en la necesidad de volver sobre mis pasos para satisfacer las necesidades profesionales y prácticas con las que me enfrento como emprendedor.
De antemano agradezco a la comunidad y espero también poder aportar en un futuro no muy lejano.


----------



## elvistech (Sep 25, 2020)

Buenos días soy Elvis Lovera de Venezuela soy muy aficionado a la electrónica la empleo en muchos proyectos y trabajos. Gracias por permitirme participar en el foro espero mis aportes les sean de ayuda a todos al igual que los suyos a mi


----------



## milord (Sep 25, 2020)

Saludos grupo de Electronica y mas, las gracias por permitir mi ingreso a su pagina.


----------



## Pola Parlante (Sep 25, 2020)

Me llamo Serrano Jorge tengo 20 años, vivo en Argentina y me gusta las cosas relacionadas con electronica desde chico. Mi pasatiempo es reparar aparatos electronicos y mi objetivo es completar ciertos projectos (amplificadores de audio).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## hrober79 (Sep 25, 2020)

Hola todos , soy peruano de nacimiento con todas las ganas de aportar algo para los amantes de éste foro, ojalá nos entendamos bien y gracias de antemano por aceptarme en el grupo.


----------



## Woody (Sep 25, 2020)

Hola muchachones, soy José San, tengo 52 años.
El motivo de pertenecer al foro es por razones económicas, acá en Venezuela, al momento todo es costoso, por eso veo la necesidad de aprender. para solucionar problemas de esta naturaleza.
Gracias por su atención


----------



## Lyonel (Sep 25, 2020)

Gracias por permitirme ingresar a vuestra página y foro.  Lo disfrutaré juto a Us.  Saludos cordiales. L.


----------



## Hojiblanca39 (Sep 26, 2020)

Hola, un saludo a todo éste grupo. Aquí para aportar los conocimientos que pueda y sobretodo seguir ampliando de los que aportéis.


----------



## elbully (Sep 26, 2020)

Hola.

Mi nombre es Raúl y soy de Valencia.

Tengo algo de conocimientos en electrónica pero no soy un profesional, de ahí que me haya registrado en este foro porque he visto bastante conocimiento.

Gracias y un saludo a todos.


----------



## Vargas esp (Sep 26, 2020)

Saludos a todos Mi nombre es Juan Luis soy de Cuba me apasiona la electrónica
Soy seguidor de este foro no puedo decir que tengo sólidos conocimientos pero aún así me apasiona todo lo referente a este campo


----------



## Apatinomendoza (Sep 26, 2020)

Buenas Tardes, me dedico a la reparación de equipos electrónicos. Armando Patiño Mendoza, mi nombre. He apoyado en audio profesional más de 10 años, a las telecomunicaciones aproximadamente 24 años. Me encantan los sistemas electrónicos. 
Mi experiencia inicia desde el bulbo de vacío, he visto surgir los diferentes dispositivos de estado sólido y me asombra como han mejorado en el manejo de potencia gracias al uso de la r f. A sus apreciables. En sistemas de telecomunicaciones de banda ancha, audio profesional y como recurso humano, estoy disponible si lo necesitas. Un cordial saludo.


----------



## riqui (Sep 27, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Ricardo Arquero soy español y un gran aficionado a la electrónica y espero disfrutar mucho leyendo y aprendiendo del foro.


----------



## LuisElectronico (Sep 27, 2020)

Hola, muchas gracias por dejarme participar de forosdeelectronica. Tengo 52 años y soy técnico en electrónica. Estoy volviendo a la electrónica y me regalaron una radio Noblex Giuliett 2 Bandas y como me gusta la radio afición estoy tratando de reparla.  Así llegue a este foro.


----------



## ISAIAS AMAYA (Sep 27, 2020)

Hola amigos electrónicos, soy Isaías Amaya,  y al igual que ustedes también me encanta la electrónica, estoy enganchando con este apasionado tema desde los 14 años, ahora tengo 43. Ya ha sido mucho tiempo, también estudié electrónica pero por azares del destino no pude terminar mi carrera de ingeniero, así que me quede como solo un hobbista de esta hermosa profesión. Averiguando unas fallas llegue hasta este foro, casi nunca me inscribo a los foros pero este se me hizo de confianza y me inscribí y aquí andamos, espero que por mucho tiempo. 

Les envío un fuerte abrazo a todos!!!!


----------



## Tecniks (Sep 27, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Marcos soy técnico en electrónica.
Muchas gracias por aceptarme


----------



## JulioDurazno (Sep 27, 2020)

Hola gente del Foro
Soy Julio Romero ,tengo 68 por unos 12 dias mas, vivo en Durazno en el centro de Uruguay. Me gusta meter mano en todo , la mayoria de lo que he hecho a sido por observador y manualidad . Pero en cuanto a electronica  es poco lo que he incursionado , por 30 años fui instrumentista de avion en la F Aerea de Uruguay , me he desempeñado como electricista de 220v o sea instalaciones en casas y algo en fabrica . Ahora hare pequeñas cosas en casa , asi que empezare con preguntas en el Foro . Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## eljorgediaz (Sep 27, 2020)

Buenas noches, soy Jorge, tengo 28 años, soy de Montevideo Uruguay y me apasiona la electrónica, me interesa seguir aprendiendo mas y por eso visito los foros.


----------



## jfhurt (Sep 28, 2020)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es José Francisco estoy en Alicante y soy reparador de electrodomésticos desde hace bastante años, la verdad es que no dispòngo de mucho tiempo libre pero intentaré entrar de vez en cuando. Saludos.


----------



## betafa (Sep 28, 2020)

Cordial saludo a todos los amigos de este foro. Soy de Colombia , amante de la electrónica desde hace 30 años y me gusta seguir aprendiendo. Se que cada uno de ustedes posee un conocimiento muy importante y me gustaría compartir  con ustedes también.
Cordial saludo a todos los amigos del foro, tengo 56 años ,soy de Colombia amante de la electrónica desde hace 30 años, radioaficionado (HJ1PJL) me encanta la RF, espero aportar algo de mi y aprender de todos ustedes, gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## FabyBlue (Sep 28, 2020)

Soy Fabián. Vivo en Solano, Quilmes. Me dedico a la reparación, entre otras cosas.
Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## CESAR BAYES (Sep 28, 2020)

Hola soy Cesar, de Perú,  aficionado a la electrónica, espero aprender mucho, gracias.


----------



## carlosl2007 (Sep 29, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


 
Buenas ! Siempre leo éste foro pero ahora decidí registrarme. Los felicito, muy buena calidad de temas.


----------



## electronorte (Sep 29, 2020)

Hola soy Ricardo y espero aportar algo a este grupo de amantes de la electrónica, un saludo desde España


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## DIAGNO-PC (Sep 29, 2020)

Hola a todos 
Mi nombre es Daniel soy técnico en reparación de pc 
Siempre entro en los foros para leer observar un poco, pero este me gusto por que tiene un amplio desarrollo sobre varias alternativas en la electrónica, muchas experiencias sobre problemas con placas, equipos y de mas.  
Espero en algún momento comentar alguna experiencia sobre reparación de pc y que sea de utilidad para alguien 
les dejo un abrazo grande desde Buenos Aires Argentina.


----------



## nel294 (Sep 29, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes, mi nombre es Nelson, soy de Entre Rios , Argentina, saludos !


----------



## Maykelsor (Sep 29, 2020)

Hola a todos y a todas .... no quisiera dejar a nadie fuera, acabo de formar parte del foro, mi nombre es Miguel, soy un abuelete que siempre me ha gustado la electrónica, la mecánica y las reparaciones de electrodomésticos.
Mis conocimientos son muy básicos, pero siempre he sido muy curioso y estoy abierto a todo lo que sea aprender.
Un saludo.


----------



## electrojc3 (Sep 29, 2020)

Hola, gracias por permitirme registrarme en su página , soy un aficionado a la electrónica con conocimientos básicos , ya que estudié muchos años atrás pero por cosas de trabajo mi enfoque se fue para otro rubro , que era la fotografía ,los laboratorios fotográficos , en fin ahora estoy retomando los tv y la verdad me quede corto porque no me actualicé por eso recurro a este blog para aprender y si en algún momento puedo ayudar lo hare con gusto, saludos, Jose Guajardo chile


----------



## rodrigogarcia (Sep 29, 2020)

Buen día para todos, espero poder servirles en algo con lo poco que se. Desde que estuve en secundaria, supe que la electrónica era lo mío, desde ahí, empezando con los radios de bulbos y televisiones no he dejado de actualizarme en esta profesión. mi idea al hacerme miembro de esta comunidad es aprender de todos ustedes algo de lo que me falta, gracias, saludos a todos.


----------



## Elprocer (Sep 30, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Maximiliano Minicucci ,soy de Bs As zona norte ,tengo un pequeño taller de electronica, mis conocimientos no son muchos pero lo poco que se me encantaria compartirlo con el foro desde ya muchas gracias a todos


----------



## ETRO88 (Sep 30, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Pacherres de los Santos, Juan , no soy un especialista pero conozco algo de la rama electrónica.


----------



## dicometal (Sep 30, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Juan Manuel Miranda y aficionado a la electronica y me gustaría aprender con vosotros.


----------



## xeniachi (Sep 30, 2020)

Gracias por permitirme unirme, espero ser de utilidad.


----------



## Ricardo0776 (Sep 30, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Ricardo Sánchez y soy de Palo Negro- Venezuela, tengo 44 años y me estoy iniciando en la electrónica, así que ingresé a este foro porque estoy deseoso de aprender más sobre esta hermosa ciencia, espero encontrar aquí apoyo, colaboración y el conocimiento que me ayude a crecer en este mundo de la electrónica, Bendiciones.


----------



## VICTOR88 (Sep 30, 2020)

Muy buenas a todos, soy Victor, reparo aparatos electrónicos y de vez en cuando hago uno que otro proyecto, espero mi estancia sea del agrado de todos y en poder ayudarles en lo que me sea posible, un saludo y un abrazo desde Colombia .


----------



## FRANGIMENO (Oct 1, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Francisco, soy de Zaragoza España, mi especialidad es electronica digital. tengo 49 años y nunca es tarde para aprender.
Saludos a todos


----------



## jhony1312 (Oct 1, 2020)

Buenas tardes mi nombre es Jhony Guzman, de de Venezuela - Caracas. Soy nuevo en esto de la electronica, con ganas de aprender y avanzar en este tema. Gracias


----------



## julio cesar rivas (Oct 1, 2020)

Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Ernesto Ll C (Oct 1, 2020)

Saludos a todos desde Cuba. Soy Ernesto. Fanático de la electrónica desde pequeño, pero frustrado en el ejercicio de la misma. Me decanté por una carrera ajedrecística pero también frustrada por la religión (me hice testigo de Jehová) eso le puso fin al deporte en mi vida pero como ya era tarde para pasar una escuela de electrónica he tenido que aprender de forma autodidacta, no para ganarme la vida sino porque es mi pasión, no me gusta la música, ni las fiestas, tampoco conversar mucho, pero la electrónica para mí es la vida misma. He aprendido un poco (siendo modesto), pero me falta muchísimo por aprender por eso estoy en este foro, me parece que es el lugar apropiado para ello.

No he vivido de la electrónica porque no me gusta abusar de las personas. Como en mi zona no hay muchas piezas de recambio los que viven de éste noble trabajo inflan grandemente el precio del arreglo para poder vivir de ello. Por suerte he tenido otros trabajos que en su ejercicio han sido más decorosos para poder vivir. Actualmente elaboró conservas de frutas pero como el trabajo es muy inestable alterno con trabajos de albañilería. Me parece que es tiempo de evolucionar y de trabajar en lo que me gusta por ello pienso comenzar por los aires acondicionados ya que ahora hay demanda de éste trabajo en mi localidad y pocos trabajadores con ésta especialidad disponible, además que se está pagando bien todo lo relacionado con éste trabajo, desde la limpieza y mantenimiento, arreglo, como montar los equipos nuevos. Tengo alguna noción pero necesito algunos documentos técnicos. Agradecido a el que quiera colaborar.


----------



## Fabricio Humberto (Oct 1, 2020)

Buenas noches a todos!
Mi nombre es Fabricio Cracco, fui técnico reparador de audio durante mas de 15 años, hoy he vuelto al ruedo restaurando algunos equipos de antaño: Deck Lukmann, Bandeja Sansui, Grabador-Reproductor de cinta abierta Philips , y ahora un amplificador Turner 730. Desde ya muchas gracias por aceptarme en el grupo, y agradecería tips y consejos si alguien tiene y/o restauró éste amplificador nacional. Saludos a todos!


----------



## zekah (Oct 1, 2020)

Buenas colegas!, soy Zekah  un saludo a todos desde Chile!
A la velocidad que avanza la electronica, muy posiblemente estemos hablando simultaneamente de analogica, digitales e ia


----------



## alset (Oct 2, 2020)

Hola, desde Madrid. Aficionado a la mecánica relojeril, Soy bastante novato en cuestiones de electrónica. Espero aprender en este espacio. Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## alejandro79 (Oct 2, 2020)

hola buenas tardes: Soy Alejandro De Libertad buenos aires, y soy Tecnico en electronica.
gracias por aceptarme en el grupo. Saludos


----------



## aTadeo (Oct 2, 2020)

Hola, mucho gusto. Mi nombre es Arturo, soy estudiante de la carrera de ingeniería mecatrónica. Espero poder aprender y compartir conocimiento en esta comunidad.


----------



## Pessic (Oct 2, 2020)

Soy Maria Jesus de 64 y soy nueva por aquí. No creo que pueda ayudar mucho, tengo pocos conocimientos de electrónica, pero me gusta reparar si es posible mis electrodomésticos. 
Un saludo


----------



## teacherivan (Oct 3, 2020)

hola soy Ivan y tratando de encontrar una solución para un dispositivo encontré esta pagina, gracias por la ayuda


----------



## mono66 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Sergio, tengo 54 años y me apasiona la electrónica, hice radio y tv de blanco y negro, tengo los conocimientos básicos pero me gustaría mucho ampliarlos, solo como hobbies o pasatiempo. Gracias por aceptar unirme a este foro.
Actualmente estoy investigando sobre un amplificador Pioneer que me dieron, es un SA-940. No tiene los transistores de salida, me dijeron que reemplace con  2sa1943 y 2sc 5200. Mi pregunta es si habría que cambiar esto solo o modificar alguna otra cosa ? No tengo el manual de servicio.


----------



## jorgetronic (Oct 3, 2020)

wenas, wenas.
Me llamo Jorge y me gustan las válvulas , el audio, las bandejas y arreglo cosas cuando se da la oportunidad,
Espero aprender de los que tienen mas experiencia y tal vez ayudar si se da la oprtunidad.
saludos a todos!!!


----------



## el_noruego (Oct 3, 2020)

Buenos Dias , soy Carlos de Montevideo , Uruguay.

Llegue a el foro buscando informacion para reparar un TV SAmsung de 32 (LN32D400E1) el cual enciende el led de standby pero no enciende.
No me dedico a la reparacion como forma de vida , si bien me recibi de ingeniero en electronica , hace ya mucho tiempo que el trabajo me llevo hacia las telecomunicaciones,
Ocasionalmente me tengo que volver a poner en el rol de reparador , para familiares y amigos ,

saludos para todos, 
Carlos,


----------



## Guillotina (Oct 3, 2020)

Buenas!!! mi nombre es Guillermo y soy de Buenos Aires. Me inicié con mis primeros textos de electrónica alla por 1982 y nunca deje de hacer trabajos relacionados con el servicio tecnico, instalaciónes de sistemas de seguridad, software, algo de diseño y mas servicio técnico.... y como Amo el trabajo que hago vivo de vacaciones!!!!

Les dejo un saludo cordial a todos los integrantes del foro y espero poder estar a la altura de las necesidades.
Para servir
Guillermo Arévalo


----------



## ulises45 (Oct 4, 2020)

Buenos días de Domingo.
Me llamo Ángel y soy de Madrid-España. Soy aficionado a la electrónica desde hace mucho tiempo y, aunque nunca tuve oportunidad para dedicarme a ella de manera profesional, nunca dejó de interesarme, cosechando fracasos y éxitos en mis intentos de reparar todo lo que cae en mis manos…y así espero continuar por mucho tiempo.

Un saludo para todos.
Angel MV.


----------



## Fallout 105 (Oct 4, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Alejandro Hernández, radico en La Habana, Cuba. Siempre de pequeño me intrigó el cómo funcionaba los elementos electrónicos, desde pequeño desarme juguetes y equipos viejos solo para ver qué tenían dentro, nunca estudie electrónica ahora tengo 34 años y espero aprender mucho con ustedes nunca es tarde para aprender y estudiar. Saludos


----------



## jose455 (Oct 4, 2020)

Buenas tardes un saludo a todos, me considero un aficionado a la electronica aun cuando en mi juventud estudie para ello, la vida me llevo por otros lderroteros y hace tiempo he decidido volver. Un saludo.


----------



## Bulbito (Oct 4, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Lauro Flores soy ingeniero ya jubilado mi especialidad en equipos transmisores para radiodifusión 
Y me sigo entreteniendo en Electronica sigo reparando equipo industrial de control En industria como variadores de velocidad  y diseñando equipos para control de procesos en máquinas 
 saludos desde Tulancingo hgo mexico


----------



## Enanometal (Oct 4, 2020)

Hola gente  soy técnico en refrigeración y ahora estudio electronica para reparar y me gustaría aprender más jajaj


----------



## joysaimar malave (Oct 5, 2020)

Hola, me alegra pertenecer al grupo.


----------



## Sabid2Cell (Oct 5, 2020)

Saludos a todos los que integran este foro. Me llamo Abel José Rodríguez Sabido, tengo 49 años y vivo en Cuba. Soy un apasionado desde niño a la electrónica y muy en especial a los temas de planos de circuito electrónicos. Me da mucho placer que me hayan aceptado en este foro y en él aprenderé sobre las fuentes de poder de las computadoras estudiando sus diagramas.


----------



## jluisp68 (Oct 5, 2020)

Buen dia a todos Soy Tecnico en electronica general y tengo trabajando este ramo desde 1984 ,me gusta estar siempre a la vanguardia en estos temas y con gusto si requieren de algo de tips o de mis experiencias puedo compartiles lo que he aprendido atravez de estos años de experiencia,Saludos


----------



## marioabiakel (Oct 5, 2020)

Mi nombre es Mario Abiakel , me estoy iniciando en ésto de la electrónica y me encanta la idea de participar en un foro para aprender y compartir conocimientos, soy de Santiago del Estero , saludos a todos.


----------



## gomezsergio14 (Oct 7, 2020)

Hay mucho para aprender por aqui... mi nombre es Sergio Gomez soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica y técnico electrónico!


----------



## stic212 (Oct 7, 2020)

Buenas a todos, mi nombre es Gerfrank González, estoy por acá porque soy un entusiasta y me gusta aprender y compartir nuevos conocimientos ya que soy autodidacta y aprendo mucho así.


----------



## krunula50 (Oct 8, 2020)

Saludos, espero poder colaborar y compartir experiencias con todos ustedes. Gracias.


----------



## Edwin bok (Oct 8, 2020)

Hola me llamo Edwin, soy de Colombia, se muy poco de electrónica. 

Interpreto la guitarra eléctrica y cuando se presentan problemas electrónicos procuro siempre consultar si es posible arreglarlo por mi cuenta antes de llevarla a un luthier. 

Agradezco por este excelente espacio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## BARTSIMPSONJLDS (Oct 8, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Jorge solo soy un aficionado a aprender


----------



## gtejeda (Oct 9, 2020)

Hola, buenas tardes, los saludo desde Coatzacoalcos; Veracruz México, me encuentro aquí para realizar consultas y aprender de los conocedores de este tema, mi nombre es Gustavo Tejeda y aportare según mis conocimientos , pero lo que mas me importa es actualizarme ya que deje esta practica mucho tiempo y hoy quiero retomarla ya con los avances de la tecnología......... saludos.*.*


----------



## SergioLP (Oct 9, 2020)

Hola gente, gracias por aceptarme en el grupo. Espero no escribir en el lugar incorrecto, recién entro y estoy viendo como funciona el sitio.
Me llamo Sergio, soy de La Plata, prov. de Bs As y aficionado a la electrónica desde hace años, espero aprender, colaborar en lo que esté a mi alcance y hacer nuevos amigos virtuales en esta comunidad.
Dejo un saludo y comienzo a familiarizarme con el manejo de estas herramientas.
Gracias.


----------



## aegiraldo (Oct 9, 2020)

Buen día a todos, soy Abel Giraldo, de Lima - Perú. Soy un entusiasta de la informática y la electrónica y trabajo en esos campos, pero actualmente me ha picado el bichito de los microcontroladores y el IoT (Internet of Things o Internet de las cosas) y estoy realizando algunos proyectos en los que necesito ayuda, y también por supuesto ayudar con lo poco que se a quien lo requiera.


----------



## German dj (Oct 9, 2020)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Rodrigo Cuzco, soy de Quito, me gusta la Electrónica y quiero seguir aprendiendo, espero me ayuden y también aportar en lo que vaya aprendiendo.
Soy principiante en ésto.


----------



## fab122 (Oct 9, 2020)

Hola, soy Fabio, y simplemente soy aficionado a la electrónica y me gusta informarme sobre aplicaciones de circuitos que experimento o cuando intento reparar algún elemento. Y éste es un buen foro para buscar a veces información que me falta. Gracias.


----------



## BLASCOJR (Oct 10, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Jose Blasco, soy informático pero desde hace tiempo me gusta la electrónica y lo que hago es compaginar la informática con la electrónica las cuales están estrechamente unidas, además imparto clase de informática, pero en la actualidad para ser honesto me llena mas la electrónica.


----------



## Im3r2020 (Oct 10, 2020)

Saludos. Mi nombre es Reinaldo y soy un aficionado a la electronica y mecanica automotriz. Vivo en Colombia. Gracias.


----------



## carbay (Oct 10, 2020)

Hola un novato en electronica


----------



## ardelval (Oct 10, 2020)

Hola, Soy Alex de Guadalajara, México espero poder aportar


----------



## hugodoppler (Oct 10, 2020)

Yo soy Hugo Ramirez, recintemente me inicie como autodidacta en electronica, especialmente en equipos de audio profecional (mixers, Baffles, Preamps). Cai en este foro buscando en google.


----------



## radhames (Oct 10, 2020)

Me gusta la electrónica, siempre estoy en constante desarrollo de las nuevas informaciones que surgen, soy de República Dominica, la electrónica es el pasatiempo preferido y trato de reparar cualquier cosa de electrónica para aprender siempre, no me gusta estar cambiando tarjetas , aunque entiendo que es lo que predominan éstos tiempos, me gusta la reparación verdadera. estamos a sus órdenes y esperando al mismo tiempo su colaboración, para formar una familia en esta comunidad.


----------



## Lfv73 (Oct 11, 2020)

Hola buenas soy Luis me encanta la electrónica sobre todo la radio frecuencia


----------



## Amenabar441 (Oct 11, 2020)

Buenas tardes , me llamo Roberto, soy técnico en electrónica y electricidad cursado ENET 6 de Rosario Santa Fe . Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## Javier villegas (Oct 11, 2020)

Hola a todos, un saludo muy especial para el director del Foro de Electrónica y a todos los compañeros del foro. Mi nombre es Javier Villegas, técnico en Electrónica básica y otros cursos de electrónica que realicé en la muy conocida editorial CEKIT, editorial que ya no existe, pero quedó su legado en muchas publicaciones de sus contenidos sobre electrónica y computadoras que se encuentran por internet. Soy amante a la electrónica y navegando por internet, consultando sobre una inquietud que tengo para resolver, me encontré con este interesante Foro de Electrónica, en el cual espero tener muchas respuestas a mis inquietudes y también poder aportar a los demás. Muchas gracias por aceptarme en el foro.


----------



## O_orandom (Oct 11, 2020)

Hola, soy un eterno novato en electrónica a pesar de haberla estudiado en la universidad. Me gusta reparar tanto mis cosas como las de amigos y compañeros , así como trastear haciendo mis pinitos sobre todo con Arduino, como juegos para niños o algún coche a radio control.
Un saludo!


----------



## veneno (Oct 11, 2020)

Hola comunidad mi nombre es Anatoli, La habana Cuba, Saludos


----------



## milton olivares (Oct 11, 2020)

Hola colegas, mi nombre es Milton Olivares y soy un apasionado a la electrónica, ojalá podamos juntos compartir nuestros conocimientos y así ayudarnos uno al otro gracias y saludos desde Perú.


----------



## wpisluque (Oct 11, 2020)

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo en el foro. Me llamo Willian Pis Luque soy cubano y además ingeniero mecánico. Siempre me ha gustado la electronica y la practico de forma autodidacta. Llego a este foro para aprender y ayudar en lo q pueda. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## kevin2905 (Oct 11, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en esto de los foros y mas aun de electronica.... Todos los dias intento aprender mas de este mundo tan apasionante.... Los saludo desde Argentina.


----------



## Esteban Perez (Oct 11, 2020)

Mi nombre es Ramón Esteban Pérez, tengo 61 años, vivo Santiago del Estero, Argentina. deje de trabajar en electrónica por cuestiones de trabajo algo más de 20 años, pero como vida es la electrónica seguía manteniéndome actualizado. ahora solo lo hago para familiares y amigos pero sin fines de lucro. Espero en lo que pueda aportar mi granito de arena. también sepan disculpar mis torpazas, aunque estoy actualizado con la electrónica actual, cero en internet, cero en computadoras, no se como pasar fotos y todos lo de más, veré como hago. saludo a todo el grupo.


----------



## Carlos_BIO (Oct 12, 2020)

¡Buenos días! Soy Carlos, de Bilbao, metido en estas artes para poder dar rienda suelta a proyectos personales de modelismo que requieren de cierta electrónica. Espero aprender mucho. Saludos a todos.


----------



## YOV@TRONIK (Oct 12, 2020)

Mi nombre es Yovanny, vivo en Venezuela, ¿Cómo me inicié en ésto de la electrónica? Me llamó la curiosidad ver todos esos componentes, compré libros, revistas e hice un curso básico de electrónica, luego hice curso de reparación de tv cuando eran blanco y negro pero el profesor no fue y el instituto fue un fraude y seguí por mi cuenta investigando por que aquí en las universidades cursa estas materias y no tenía los recursos; lo curioso de ésto es que me llevaron un tv blanco y negro, lo revisé dudoso porque no sabía por donde empezar, dure varios días en eso compré herramientas básicas y revisé algunos condensadores que estaban dañados pero se veían bien, los cambié y el tele funcionó causando en mí mucha emoción.

Por razones de la vida comencé a hacer otro trabajo y abandoné la práctica por mucho tiempo pero mantenía eso ahí en mi mente, la retomé hace algunos años y ahora todo es distinto, mas tecnológico y si se quiere más fácil, creo que me falta ordenar y buscar las fallas siguiendo las indicaciones por etapas y no picando por aquí o por allá, quiero hacerme un técnico no un cambia piezas, sin ofender como hacen muchos, espero puedan ayudarme, se los voy a agradecer siempre; que tengan buen día. Atentamente Yovanny Urbina


----------



## JUAN RAFAEL (Oct 12, 2020)

Hola Compañeros, mi nombre es Juan Rafael Rodríguez y soy aficionado a la electrónica, saludos desde IBAGUE.


----------



## santiago3530 (Oct 12, 2020)

Saludos desde Almería mi nombre es Santiago y  intentare ayudar  y aprender todo lo que pueda


----------



## quicho1961 (Oct 12, 2020)

Hola.
Soy Nelson desde Chile y he querido ingresar a éste foro para conocer gente y compartir temas relacionados con electrónica y telecomunicaciones.
Como radioaficionado CE, llevo años experimentando , diseñando y construyendo antenas.
Espero poder también hacer mis aportes aquí y gracias por la oportunidad.


----------



## fabian60lp (Oct 13, 2020)

Mi nombre es Fabian, 60 años, apasionado por la electrónica, no tuve la oportunidad de estudiar  , pero he reparado muchos aparatos tv radios etc etc, he hecho proyecto de cnc,  me falta terminar la mecánica y tomo la electronica como hobbie.-


----------



## ApoloVII (Oct 13, 2020)

Buenas soy de Madrid , he cursado ya hace años FPI y FPII de electrónica aunque llevo 25 años trabajando en telecomunicaciones y más en la parte de gestión, pero estoy retomando la electrónica analógica y reparaciones.


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 13, 2020)

Hola comunidad del Foro, mi nombre es Mauricio, siempre me gusto el sonido y ahora despues de muchos años se dieron las condiciones para hacerme de la pareja de un parlante LEEA que me acompaña hace muchos años, quiero asegurarme de armar un baflle adecuado asi que me estoy interiorizando de los parametros TS y todas las recomendaciones que hay en este foro. Atentos saludos¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## josevega (Oct 13, 2020)

Hace algunos años  (50) estudié bachillerato técnico electricidad y vi circuitos de radio con válvulas  de vacío electrónicas, ahora con Proteus estoy simulando los circuitos y en éste foro he visto resueltas algunas dudas ademas de temas nuevos e inquietudes similares a las mías, gracias.


----------



## BecRoM (Oct 14, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Gustavo, soy de Málaga y he dado con el foro por que estoy aprendiendo electrónica, desde siempre me ha gustado cacharrear


----------



## carupano (Oct 14, 2020)

Me disculpan pero no encontre manera de iniciar el mensaje para la bienvenida,Soy jose Angel Yañez Ing. Industrial con experiencia en la construccion de troqueleria para piezas estampadas automotrices,pero siempre la electronica me ha llamado la atencion y ahora despues de 18 años de trabajar en la industria privada llevo 12 años trabajando en el area de aires acondicionado y electrodomesticos y es necesario tener mucho apoyo de ela parte electronica:gracias por aceptarme en su grupo y espero hacer equipo .


----------



## Reigo (Oct 14, 2020)

Hola Soy Reigo Gonzalez 
técnico en electrónica, Soy de Venezuela Edo Bolívar y llegue acá buscando información de Soldadores Inverter.


----------



## lexlutor (Oct 14, 2020)

Saludos, mi nombre es Alex, es fascinante el mundo de la electrónica y como todo aficionado, siempre estamos en busca del conocimiento de la comunidad y compartir lo poco que podamos, he tenido la fortuna de encontrar material interesante por parte de los compañeros, gracias por permitirme ser parte de ésta página.


----------



## gabig (Oct 15, 2020)

Hola a todos, vivo en Argentina. Soy nuevo en esto, no tengo ningún tipo de formación en electrónica, me interesaría armar un amplificador valvular para guitarra. Espero aprender mucho. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## miguelpgh (Oct 15, 2020)

Hola, soy Miguel Angel, Arquitecto.

Soy muy amante de la electrónica en mis ratos libres, aunque aun me queda mucho por aprender. Un saludo para toda la comunidad!


----------



## Leonxmen (Oct 15, 2020)

Buenas, Buenas... me llamo Ruben Paz, y siempre me gusto la electrónica y desde mi adolescencia me forme en una escuela técnica donde me hizo interesarme mas de este oficio que es único. lamentablemente no pude especializarme en el tema, pero por mis propios medios y determinación hoy estoy haciendo reparaciones. espero aprender mucho mas con la ayuda de Uds. y si algo puedo aportar lo hare con mucho gusto!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## roger1801 (Oct 15, 2020)

Hola buen día, mi nombre es Roger, vivo en Venezuela y tengo 24 años, soy un apasionado por la electrónica soy técnico Superior Universitario en Electrónica y trabajo en el area de telecomunicaciones específicamente las areas comprendidas de transmisión FM, TV y Señales satelitales y microondas. Me gusta aprender cada día mas y siempre mantengo una frase " mientras mas uno aprende, se da cuenta de que aun no se sabe nada" Saludos! gusto en conocerlos y compartír experiencias e información.


----------



## jfdarkram (Oct 15, 2020)

Hola, soy Felipe Sanchez, estudie electronica un poco y mas que nada la uso para reparar mis cosas electronicas, a veces me aviento uno que otro invento. 

Gracias.


----------



## jcbzNQN (Oct 16, 2020)

Hola. Soy un jubilado cuya pretensión es aprender algo de electrónica, como para diseñar circuitos sencillos.
Gracis por compartir vuestros conocimientos.


----------



## san61 (Oct 16, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy de España me dedico a la reparacion, Espero aprender y Ayudar en lo que pueda
Un Saludo


----------



## juan123456 (Oct 16, 2020)

Hola a todos.  Me gusta la electrónica, estudie un curso de electrónica básica, y ya he reparado varios equipos, espero en esta comunidad seguir aprendiendo mas y aportar algún conocimiento de la experiencia de las reparaciones que he realizado. Saludos .


----------



## selaca (Oct 17, 2020)

Hola 
Mi nombre es Antonio Sandoval
Soy profesor de electrónica jubilado, todos los días estamos aprendiendo en este campo de la Electrónica por ser innovador a cada segundo, lo importante es saber encadenar los conocimientos, y ver en cada necesidad del mundo una oportunidad, crear, ayudar y ser productivo.
ahora mas que nunca.



Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Gracias. 
Por la bienvenida.
Soy de Venezuela
Profesor Jubilado de Electrónica.
Estamos como equipo para ser mas productivos y sabios en el campo de la electrónica


----------



## Rich7553 (Oct 17, 2020)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Richard Gamboa soy de Venezuela y vivo en Costa Rica, soy curioso en el tema de la electrónica y vine al foro a encontrar soporte y ayuda.


----------



## daycar (Oct 17, 2020)

Buenas, me llamo Dani y soy de Huelva. Soy aficionado a la electrónica y voy aprendiendo a base de calambrazos. Estoy aquí para aprender con vuestra ayuda. Un saludo.


----------



## Faby33 (Oct 17, 2020)

Buenas tardes, me llamo Fabiàn Alarcòn, tengo 33 años y vivo en Llavallol en la provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Me recibì de un bachillerato con orientaciòn en electrònica en 2006 pero debido a una enfermedad que me habìan diagnòsticado en el 2004 no hè podido desempeñarme mucho en la especialidad como tècnico electrònico por tratar la enfermedad hasta finales de 2019, por ese paràte no hè tenido mucho desempeño de esta profesiòn, pero es lo ùnico que se hacer.
Tras incursionarme nuevamente en la especialidad, la discontinuidad que he tenido me tragò de lleno y hoy en dìa es como volver a empezar de cero. sin embargo la experiencia con trabajos de electrònica que hè realizado han sido muy satisfactorios, obviamente con ayuda previa.
Por esta razòn me unì al foro para solicitar de su valioso conocimiento, asì que gracias por recibirme.


----------



## Tlilocelotl (Oct 17, 2020)

Buen día para todos y todas, si estas leyendo esto "hoy es un buen día para aprender", por eso he llegado hasta aquí, aunque ya muchos experimentos han sido ensayados me gustaría realizarlos yo, pero antes quiero el consejo de los sabios que por aquí andan preguntando pues si dudas tienes algo quieres conocer; gracias a todos los preguntones avanzados por sus consejos, y como lo dice el moderador ¡A disfrutar de la electrónica! que ya es el presente de la tecnología. Me fascinan las panteras y me llamo Eusebio Barreto Mendoza me gusta desarmar las cosas pero para intentar arreglarlas (aunque tenga que recurrir luego a algún taller de servicio), soy aficionado de los CNC. gracias por su apoyo y bienvenida.


----------



## marting (Oct 17, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Jorge, soy de Argentina, me gusta la electrónica y encontré éste foro que es muy interesante creo uno de los mejorcitos en la web, un saludo a todos los foristas.


----------



## Ricaardo (Oct 17, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Ricardo, escribo desde Talca, Chile. Me uní al foro para realizar consultas y poder aprender de electrónica. Saludos.


----------



## kikecea (Oct 18, 2020)

Hola soy Kikecea me encanta la electronica de potencia y Fpga, y estoy acabando mi ingeniería de electronica industrial y automatica con el TFG, saludos desde Galicia, España.


----------



## Jm323 (Oct 18, 2020)

Buenas tardes, me llamo JM323. Siempre me gustó la electrónica y estudié de hecho y terminé un ciclo medio hace 11 años. Pero los caminos laborales me llevaron por otros senderos y hoy en 2020 vuelvo a la electrónica. Estoy muy ilusionado pero necesito repasar conceptos porque tengo la electrónica un poco oxidada. Saludos desde Andalucía, España.


----------



## johan2020 (Oct 18, 2020)

Buenas noches, a todos mi nombre es Johan Fernández de 44 años, de Caracas Venezuela muchas gracias a todos espero aprender de todos ustedes y poder realizar aportes al foro apenas estoy iniciando en la electrónica y la reparación de celulares, he ido comprando algunas herramientas.


----------



## HABILIS (Oct 19, 2020)

Hola un saludo a todos desde Sevilla, España. Me llamo Miguel, tengo 59 años, estudié maestría electrónica en al Universidad Laboral de Sevilla, aunque los derroteros laborales me llevaron por otro camino distinto, por lo que ahora una vez jubilado, pretendo retomar la senda que como comprenderéis a pesar de no haber dejado de interesarme está bastante oxidada, (mi formación y comienzos fueron con las válvulas de vacio). He encontrado el foro por casualidad buscando información sobre un equipo averiado y lo encuentro interesante, así que aquí estoy dispuesto a aprender y a ayudar en lo que pueda.


----------



## GarryMann (Oct 19, 2020)

Hola a todos escribo desde Barsa soy aficionado a la electrónica. Es un placer participar de forosdeelectronica


----------



## luisander (Oct 19, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es luisander gutierrez y soy de los Teques Venezuela soy técnico electrónica  bueno espero me ayuden cuando les soliciten saludos a todos y aprovechen los conocimientos de quien le pueda ayudar


----------



## juanje (Oct 19, 2020)

Hola me llamo Juanje tengo 59 años , soy ingeniero electronico y estoy aqui para compartir cuestiones electronicas y ayudar a quien surga en el camino , un saludo .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Francisco L . (Oct 19, 2020)

Hola, soy Francisco L. de Barcelona (España).
Gracias por darme entrada al foro.
Debido al confinamiento por el Corona virus, me animé a reparar un amplificador de tocadiscos que estaba averiado desde hace mucho tiempo.
El tocadiscos es un Marc 210 de los años 65/70, fabricado por Industrias Bettor-Dual, de Barcelona y desaparecida hace años.
Busco el esquema y me recomendaron dirigirme aquí para ver si lo encuentro.
Agradecería ayuda para conseguirlo!!
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2020)

Bienvenido , pon Bettor en el *Buscador* !


----------



## betafa (Oct 19, 2020)

Mi nombre es Elver Fabra. Esta es una excelente pagina para todos los que amamos la electronica.


----------



## David DJ (Oct 19, 2020)

Hola, me llamo David y me parece fantástico este foro, un saludo a todos!!


----------



## edgar7761 (Oct 20, 2020)

Wow parece que la presentación del Dr. Zoidberg hace ya 11 años me queda perfecta hoy en día, solo que en vez de software lo que me alejo de la electrónica fue la necesidad de un trabajo remunerado a la altura de ingeniero . Mi nombre es Edgar Morales y soy ingeniero en electrónica. Así pues, llevo 15 años como ingeniero de procesos de manufactura y 5 como ingeniero de calidad... Y la electrónica solo como hobby desgraciadamente, porque nadie ni en casa ni en el trabajo comparte esa "locura" conmigo así que cada que empiezo un proyecto es de estar peleando por un espacio y por tiempo para concretarlo. Me da gusto que haya aún interés por esta materia de estudio .
Saludos desde la frontera norte de México.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hola Edgar. Bien venido. Te cuento que aquí en el foro vas a encontrar caballeros que no solo te ayudaremos, sinó en ocaciones compartir los retos de algún proyecto que embarquez.


----------



## Marcos perez (Oct 20, 2020)

Hola soy marcos Pérez, ya soy veterano Ing industrial, vine por lo de la cerca eléctrica, soy de Mexico


----------



## ZekeZap (Oct 20, 2020)

Hola a todos me llamo Braian y tengo 22 años, comencé en ésto de la electrónica como un hobby hace 4 años y por falta de recursos no he podido estudiar una tecnicatura especializada pero aun así he aprendido a base de prueba y error y algunos cursos gratuitos, a la fecha me dedico a la reparación de televisores LCD y Smart TV casi como un mini hobby que me deja algo de dinero, me apasiona la electrónica, su pasado su funcionamiento y utilidades en la vida moderna!


----------



## esteban rafael (Oct 20, 2020)

Hola chicos (y chicas), mi nombre es Rafael Suarez soy amante de la electrónica y me uno a la familia de Foros de Electrónica con el firme objetivo de aprender y brindar lo poco que se.
Saludos desde Cuba


----------



## ciber (Oct 20, 2020)

Saludos a todos, mi nombre es Alfredo y soy aficionado a la electrónica... no tengo experiencia en ésto de los foros, pero me gustaría compartir mis conocimientos con ustedes...
Saludos...!


----------



## poppet (Oct 20, 2020)

Hola, soy Pablo de Buenos Aires,  Merlo soy Tecnico Electrónico ,  trabajaba  en un  local de videojuegos reparaba   consolas, amplificadores,  torres de audio,  parlantes, portátiles, pc, notebook, netbook, joystick, ps3, px4, xbox, 360 y xbox one.
Estoy en varios foros aparte de éste, no se  me vayan a ofender administradores por favor.
Casualmente había visto un post de un Model Tecnics, ja estoy hoy arreglando el mismo, un canal murió los 2n3055,  son un fiasco sirver mejor para  una fuente de  alimentación, los  reemplacé  por mj15003!! , jamón del medio !.
ahora falta reparar los bafles, los Jarho de 10" andan bárbaro, me faltan los tweeters y los medios .


----------



## alfredo35 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Alfredo Cedeño tengo 35 años, vivo en Cuba y mi pasa tiempo es la electronica, lo cual me gusta desde pequeño

Quiero arar un amplificador con el AN7522n, me gustaría me ayudaran con el circuito para alimentar la pata 9 para darle volumen al IC. Gracias


----------



## Ulfhednar (Oct 20, 2020)

Muy buenas...es acá? La presentación? Soy nuevo en el tema foros, aunque sea yo mismo, viejo. Presentome, mi nombre es Eduardo, 47 pirulos, técnico electrónico, radioaficionado, con experiencia en electronica analógica, RF, audio, tanto de estado solido como valvular (gracias al coleccionismo), medio experimentado en digitales, llegue a hacer bastante en su momento con ttl (otra vez, gracias al coleccionismo), y tratando de mantenerme al día!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 20, 2020)

@ZekeZap: Hoy existe la posibilidad de estudiar de forma gratuita gracias a las ofertas de sitios en el Internet de portales, pero tambien de universidades. Así por ejemplo la MIT de Boston ofrece cursos gratuitos y hasta existen con traduciones al Español. Si dominas el Inglés lo suficiente para poder entender lo dicho y o lo escrito los sitios son muchos. En portales, tal llamados MOOC, como Coursera y otros por una suma mínima que hasta puede eliminarse por razones de los recursos financieros de estudiantes, recibes certificados de los cursos absueltos y tus resultados.Hoy en día el estudiar por este camino hasta recibe especial reconocimiento pues documenta la iniciativa y la perseverancia de aquel que aplica a un puesto. Adicionalmente el virus está  teniendo como resultado el fomento de puestos de trabajo en el "Home Office" y también estudiantes tienen esas perspectivas.

A mi lo que me gusto de esos cursos es que te puedes elegir el profesor cuyo estilo mas te plazca y gracias a los videos de los cursos el profesor está disponible 24/7. La otra cosa que me gustó es que puedes hacerlo repetir cualquier parte de su lctura las cantidades de veces que requieras para comprender algún topico.


----------



## Cesar Rodriguez (Oct 21, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Cesar
Soy ing en electronica,mi especialidad es equipos y componentes,me encanta todo lo que sea sobre ciencia y tecnica y mi trabajo en la rama de la electronica 
Gracias por permitirme entrar,vivo en Bolondron ,matanzas Cuba
Un saludo para todos y que tengan un excelente dia


----------



## toribio15 (Oct 21, 2020)

Hola a todos.  
Mi nombre es Juan y estoy enncantado con este foro.

Saludos...


----------



## CTCTER (Oct 21, 2020)

Hola a Todos! soy Lucia, tengo 43 años soy esteticista. Vivo en Buenos Aires Argentina.
Por las presentaciones que lei veo que soy una de  las pocas mujeres en el foro. Hoy es mi segundo dia en esta plataforma a la cual llegue porque soy una curiosa y autodidacta , trato de arreglar todo lo que se rompe en casa o de hacer las cosas, siempre intento antes de llamar a alguien.
No estudié nada relacionada con la electrónica! Gracias por sus aportes!


----------



## ANTORV (Oct 22, 2020)

Buen dia me presento mi nombre es mario soy de mexico y aficionado a la electronica busco aprender un poco mas y este foro tiene cosas interesantes para principiantes como yo, asi que andare seguido por aqui.

Saludos.


----------



## Pelad09 (Oct 22, 2020)

Buen día, me llamo Facundo, soy de CABA, Argentina, carezco de habilidades en la electrónica, si, en la metal mecánica, tengo un pequeño taller de Matricería, agradezco a los mod's por el espacio cedido, y al creador por la página para informarme y educarme en este mundo tan apasionante y lleno de posibilidades, muchas gracias.


----------



## edufermer (Oct 22, 2020)

Hola! me llamo Eduardo, y soy de España. Estoy intentando iniciarme por mi cuenta con ésto de la electronica, a través de apuntes y tutoriales por internet, y la verdad que avanzo lento. A ver si con su ayuda puedo resolver dudas


----------



## martin_marineli (Oct 22, 2020)

Hola a todos me llamo martin y soy aficionado a la electronica...me gusta este foro y siempre aprendo algo en esta comunidad!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## juaneduba (Oct 22, 2020)

Mi nombre es Juan Eduardo Barrios, tengo 62 años, Argentino,  y soy un aficionado a la electrónica para solucionar problemas de uso diario.
Cuando me interesa algo en especial, busco la manera de hacerlo yo mismo.
Por eso recurro a las páginas del tema para desasnarme de lo que no entiendo claramente.
Y con paciencia ya he logrado terminar muchos proyectos.


----------



## NovemberMember (Oct 22, 2020)

Hola buenas noches.
Mi nombre es Alejandro, Argentino, 38 años.
Soy aficionado a la electrónica, admito que tengo un largo camino que recorrer.
Me he interesado en ella desde la adolescencia.
Saludos.


----------



## Nodtt (Oct 22, 2020)

Gracias por la bienvenida. Espero aprender y poder ayudar en lo que pueda.


----------



## Luis Panchana Parra (Oct 23, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Luis Alberto Panchana Parra, soy estudiante de la carrera Electrónica y Telecomunicaciones, me encuentro en quinto semestre, es la primera vez que me registro en un foro, y bueno esto se ve muy bien, ver como cuando se tiene una duda, existe alguien mas que puede quitarse esa inquietud, un gran dia para todos ustedes.


----------



## dbagnis (Oct 23, 2020)

Hola a todos...Mi nombre es Dardo y tengo 58 años. Soy tecnico desde los 17 y nunca deje de aprender. Segui toda la linea en electronica, empece con valvulas, segui con transistores, luego llegaron los integrados y por ultimo los microprocesadores. Hace un par de años empece un emprendimiento donde estoy construyendo amplificadores de musica e instrumentos. Me gustaria aportar mi granito de arena, asi que quien lo necesite, estoy a su dispocicion. Muchas gracias.


----------



## emilio.cabrera (Oct 23, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> nuevos


Buenos dias, muchas gracias por permitirme participar en el foro y aprender nuevos conocimientos.


----------



## Valentin lopez (Oct 23, 2020)

Soy Valentin Lopez, 32 años, de San Luis Potosi México, me gusta mucho la electrónica, sobre todo el audio, no se mucho, soy autodidacta y me gusta aprender cosas nuevas cada día.


----------



## caltente (Oct 24, 2020)

Hola a todos, Espero aprender mucho de vosotros porque no se nada de electrónica, a si que muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## rjfalcon (Oct 24, 2020)

Mi nombre es Roger Falcon soy de San Fernando de Apure Venezuela trabajo principalmente con decodificadores de moviistar tv, estoy a la orden para cualquier consulta


----------



## mxo1491 (Oct 24, 2020)

Saludos! Soy Miguel Quintero desde Venezuela, lic. En Diseño Gráfico pero me apasiona el mundo de la electrónica y poder reparar directamente mis dispositivos con lo poco que sé. llegué a este foro por la necesidad de un diagrama y espero me puedan ayudar y viceversa, sea mucho o poco con mis conocimientos


----------



## FabioBastias (Oct 24, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Fabio Bastias, soy de Argentina, se poco de electronica y necesito aprender. Me interesa el CNC y ahora estoy aprendiendo lo vinculado a linuxcnc en vistas a armar mi primer maquina que estimo sera un diodo laser de pequeñas dimensiones. Hasta ahora arme PC pentium4 con puerto paralelo, tengo una placa interfaz y algunos motores de fotocopiadoras los nema 17 mas pequeños. Gracias por el espacio, y ya escucharan mis preguntas!  Saludos, Fabio


----------



## Omar Skble (Oct 24, 2020)

Hola me llamo Omar Hernández Fuentes, soy de México y estoy estudiando Control eléctrico y automatización. Estoy aprendiendo muy bien, pero quiero aprender aún más


----------



## fede_cas (Oct 25, 2020)

Estimados, muy buenas tardes. Me llamo Federico, soy de la provincia de Salta, Argentina. Soy técnico electrónico, me encanta la electrónica desde niño. Los caminos de la vida me llevaron a separarme de ella por un tiempo, estudiando ing electrónica pero aplicando mas a otros campos. Empecé a retomar algunos trabajos particulares, a veces salen bien, a veces se da vueltas, como en este caso. Debido a ello me uní para ver si podrían orientarme. 

Buscando siempre en internet caí en este foro leyendo comentarios desde fuera, pero decidí integrarme, y ver si es posible aportar de alguna manera tambien.

Les deseo lo mejor a todo y suerte!!!


----------



## amerik2010s (Oct 25, 2020)

Hola ElectroGente vengo de un taller de electrónica referido a las cominicaciones a los 13 años repare mi primer equipo electrónico se trataba de un bloqueador telefónico llamado telestop venia en modelos mk1/mk2/mk3 con los circuitos integrados borrados cuando caian en el taller se lo decartaba porque salia lo mismo uno nuevo que enviar a fabrica a repararlos llegue a 2º año tecnico pup en electronica  y bue la vida te cambia y hoy es solo mi primer amor, algo que no puede volver, hay muchos avances y me actualizé poco y nada


----------



## Julioti2020 (Oct 25, 2020)

Mi nombre es Julio, tengo 60 años, de Argentina, soy entusiasta de la electronica. Mi actividad como hobista es la carpinteria.

Soy de Ushuaia donde vivo desde el año 1992, nacido en Santiago del Eestero, y a veces he dejado de hacer algunas cosas porque estoy limitado con lo que es la electronica, en una palabra muy elemental en conocimientos, saluudos a tuti los usuarios de este blog

Gracias y a cuidarse gente ....!


----------



## Gerardo Ruben (Oct 26, 2020)

Buenos días a los miembros del Foro, gracias por recibirme.
Soy Gerardo Ruben, tecnico electronico. Hace años me especializo en sistemas electronicos de seguridad ( alarmas robo e incendio, CCTV, controles de acceso, etc.) 
Les envio un abrazo desde Paraguay donde vivo hace años, aunque naci en Argentina.


----------



## Multiblitz400 (Oct 26, 2020)

Gracias por recibirme, tengo 68 años, toda la vida en electronica


----------



## Patorojas (Oct 26, 2020)

Hola colegas: soy Walter Rojas, soy técnico especializado en audio pro e iluminación, trabajo en un taller de reparación y garantía y tengo mi propio taller en mi domicilio, tengo 43 años, soy Argentino y vivo en San Rafael, Mendoza


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Pe Zzo (Oct 26, 2020)

Hola ! soy Pe de Argentina, un gusto y honor participar en este foro , me encanta la electronica y espero aprender mucho  y tambien poder aportar algo, SAludos !!


----------



## electric (Oct 27, 2020)

Muy buenos días, soy Adrián de Argentina y por lo poco que leí está muy bueno el foro. La idea es ayudarnos entre colegas dando y recibiendo información, experiencias y soluciones.
Un gusto estar acá y gracias por aceptarme.
Saludos.


----------



## jacob marrero (Oct 27, 2020)

Hola soy Jacob Marrero, soy Dominicano, me gusta el mundo de la electrónica, me gusta estudiar mucho y leer todo sobre la electrónica.


----------



## HELGARAL (Oct 27, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> nuevos Participantes


Hola mucho gusto soy de Colombia y deseo participar de este foro. En lo que este a mi alcance estoy dispuesto a colaborar y espero recibir colaboración de quienes lo puedan hacer conmigo. Saludos y Suerte!


----------



## parragangela (Oct 27, 2020)

Saludos cordiales a todos! mi nombre es Angela, estudiante de ingeniería en Telecomunicaciones.
soy de Venezuela.

En transcurso  de mi carrera medí cuenta lo fascinante que es la electrónica y las infinidad de cosas que puedes crear usando el ingenio.... 
Me encontré con este foro de casualidad, cuando estaba buscando como hacer una alarma seguidora de pulsos. todavía me encuentro en ese proceso, espero encontrar ayuda aquí, al igual que proporcionarles la mía.

En estos momentos me encuentro enfocada en aprender a programar de forma avanzada en Arduino y microcontroladores.


----------



## joseramony (Oct 27, 2020)

Buenas noches , Soy Jose Yobera y trabajo en el área de instrumentación y control pero también matando tigritos con reparacion de TV y electrodomésticos en casa. Me parece que al ser miembro de este foro me ayudaria mucho .


----------



## martinsp (Oct 28, 2020)

Hola, Mi nombre es Martin Serpa, me gusta mucho la electrónica, y me gustaría poder compartir conocimiento con todos en este grupo de temas de electrónica de interés, siempre he seguido este foro y me gusta como se comparte conocimiento para aprender mas de todo un poco, saludos a todos.

Sean entonces bienvenidos a la comunidad, hay muchas cosas por conversar y compartir.


----------



## Loky1975 (Oct 28, 2020)

Buenas, me presento. Mi nombre es Luis Marcelo Bernard. Llegue hasta este foro buscando informacion sobre componentes. Estaria familiarizado con foros de este tipo pero en el tema de refrigeracion. Igual que refrigeracion hice cursos de electronica, electricidad domiciliaria e industrial, electricidad del automovil y otros cursos tecnicos. Como la mayoria debe saber, ahora todo se centra en la electronica. Autos, motos, linea blanca (refrigeracion, lavarropas, microondas, alarmas, etc.). Sea el rubro que sea, siempre va a aparecer la electronica en alguna parte. Si un tecnico no tiene conocimientos de electronica basica, me parece que va al muere. Ahora estan ingresando heladeras, aires acondicionados, lavarropas del tipo inverter, donde todo gira en torno a la electronica. Ya no es solo cambiarle el capacitor a un motor como antes. Espero poder aprender mas de este foro y si de alguna manera puedo ayudar con la poca experiencia, espero ser de utilidad. Tengo muchas herramientas para electronica (multimetros digitales, analogicos, capacimetros, medidor ESR, estacion de soldadura, ultrasonido para la limpieza, fuente regulada de laboratorio), me faltan mas, como osciloscopio y generador de señales. Pero de apoco voy comprado lo que alcanza para agrandar mi taller. Y voy adentrandome en la reparacion de algunos equipos (celulares, tablets, notebooks, fuentes, radios, tv's led, placas de heladeras no frost, placas de lavarropas, alarmas, y otros. Se que el area de electronica es muy amplio y que nunca uno va a aprender todo. Mas que dia a dia hay grandes cambios. Pero creo que entre todos vamos a poder darnos una mano para poder mejorar el desempeño en los trabajos. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## yunuscan960 (Oct 28, 2020)

Mi nombre es Yunuscan, tengo 25 años. Llevo 5 años trabajando como aficionado en el negocio eléctrico-electrónico. Soy técnico en electrónica y máquinas. Saludos.


----------



## Alexey (Oct 28, 2020)

Mi nombre es Alexey tengo 29 años, soy ingeniero electrónico, me gusta construir proyectos de toda clase y me gustaría compartir información con todos ustedes y aprender de ustedes que son unos lobos en la electronica, saludos, gracias.


----------



## royal53 (Oct 28, 2020)

me llamo rogelio  fue tecnico electronico hace mas de 30 años atras pero quiero actualizarme con  estos modelos nuevos de tv. estoy aprendiendo otra vez cualquier informacion tecnica es apreciada. mis cordiales saludos.


----------



## quimet (Oct 28, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Joaquin Gonzalez, tengo 79 años y hago mis pinitos en electronica.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Andi caceres (Oct 28, 2020)

Mi nombre es Dimas Angulo, soy miembro de foros de electrónica pero perdí mi cuenta antigua debido a que se me perdió la información,  desde el 2009 hice parte de esta magnífica comunidad de electrónicos con el usuario andijamith. Me alegra volver luego de 11 años y me gustaría compartir experiencia con todos ya que cuento con mayor experiencia  en reparaciones de audio y video.
Soy tecnólogo electrónico  de profesión desde Colombia Tumaco departamento de Nariño y mil gracias  por aceptarme en ésta comunidad.


----------



## Pepenacho (Oct 28, 2020)

Hola amigos soy Mario, vivo en Florida Uruguay, tengo 64 años soy y seguiré siendo viejo músico y electrónico, encontré este foro que esta formidable, felicitaciones.


----------



## santiago_gmxs (Oct 29, 2020)

Mi nombre es Santiago, tengo 20 años, estudio ingeniería mecánica y no soy muy bueno en electrónica por lo que me interesó el foro.


----------



## shaman_uni (Oct 29, 2020)

Hola a todos soy de Peru mi nombre es Cristopher, he retomado mi aficion a la electronica en especial a los amplificadores de audio, hace años arme un STK y este año arme  el Sinclair Z30 y el Rotel de este foro, si bien mis conocimientos solos son los basicos para no matarme con la electricidad espero algun dia poder armarme un sistema biamplificado. De antemano agradecimientos por su paciencia y saludos para todos.


----------



## el_flow_001 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hola. Me llamo luis. Soy estudiante de electronica y soy realmente apacionado con ella. Vivo en santo domingo republica dominica. Espero colaborar con ustedes en lo que pueda ayudar. Gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## jose86jf (Oct 30, 2020)

Gracias por recibirme, mi nombre es José y me gusta la electronica en todas sus especialidades.


----------



## makako68 (Oct 30, 2020)

Hola soy de Madrid y me llamo Angel. 
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Kikelo (Oct 30, 2020)

Hola, muy buenas tardes, .... me es de mucho agrado unirme a esta comunidad, y por supuesto soy un apasionado en electrónica. Ciertamente tengo mucha experiencia, he trabajado en ambientes de la industria electrónica, Soy Ingeniero en Electrónica y comunicaciones. En todo lo que pueda ayudar estoy para servirles. Saludos a todos desde México.


----------



## Juan Tomas (Oct 31, 2020)

Un saludos, para todos desde Canarias. Me he dado de alta en este foro para intentar conseguir las respuestas a mis dudas con la ayuda de todos ustedes. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## fixlab (Nov 1, 2020)

Hola buena tarde, mi nombre es Roosevelt Sanchez, soy de Tabasco México, espero poder ayudar en alguna duda que tengan los compañeros.


----------



## enyckma (Nov 1, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Marius, soy de Constanța, Rumania y me uní a este foro para adquirir más conocimientos en el campo de la electrónica.  Gracias por aceptar.


----------



## juannexus (Nov 1, 2020)

Hola, ya me he presentado, anteriormete, pero hace bastante tiempo, soy un dinosaurio de la electrónica, hace 45 años que soy técnico y vivo de esta profesión, espero contribuir con esta comunidad de amigos, más adelante enviaré mis aportes, gracias.


----------



## Roca86 (Nov 2, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Lainier Reicel Roca, soy de La Habana, Cuba, y soy Ingeniero en Telecomunicaciones y Electronica, adoro la electrónica y la telefonía.


----------



## tecnirozo (Nov 2, 2020)

Hola , me llamo Julián Andrés Rozo , trabajo en electrónica y microelectrónica , me encanta ésta profesión  , estoy aquí para seguir aprendiendo y ayudar en lo que se pueda.


----------



## martiniano1 (Nov 2, 2020)

Hola,  soy Martiniano Castillo de la provincia de Jujuy, muchos años como técnico reparador y me apasiona armar , hacer funcionar  circuitos electrónicos siempre añadiendo algo para mejorar el funcionamiento, formar parte de este foro va ser indispensable porque hoy en día la tecnología no se puede estar aislado, compartir, ayudar es mi lema.

Soy tec. sup. en electrónica, les comento que inicié el mundo de la electrónica hace bastante, realizando cursos de radio y televisión, electrónica digital  el conocimiento que tenía  era muy superficial y no entendía bien cómo es que funcionaba esta maravillosa profesión y bueno se dio la oportunidad de estudiar, hacer la tecnicatura, hay si entendí como  funciona los dispositivos, bueno eso cambió mi vida mi trabajo lo veo desde otro punto de vista a la electrónica, como tiene que ser, me apasiona el audio siempre trato  que se escuche mejor, tambien hago televisión.

Me gusta investigar estar informado, en nuestra profesión no tiene un final, me apasiona el audio, hago televisión, he armado amplificadores discretos y han funcionado, lo más importantes de esto es estar actualizados, trabajo en una repartición publica de salud donde realizo mantenimiento de equipamiento médico, es mi trabajo. no me llama mucha la atención, pero lo hago, siempre hay que estar dándole al estudio y bueno he sentido la necesidad de suscribirme al foro para compartir información ya que el avance de la tecnología no permite estar aislado ni trabajar solos, un saludos para todos lo integrantes del foro y será hasta la próxima.


----------



## michaf (Nov 2, 2020)

Hola, soy cubano y me gusta la electrónica desde que nací pero por desgracia no pude estudiarla como carrera pero sí lo hice por mi cuenta. Lo poco que se lo aprendí leyendo, investigando y preguntando. Me gusta hacer inventos pero me falta mucho conocimiento. Espero que uds. me puedan ayudar.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## reeth_1 (Nov 3, 2020)

Un saludo a todos, me encanta la electronica, lo estudié pero esto es un no parar y estar siempre aprendiendo. Espero que nos podamos ayudar entre todos. Encantado de entrar en el foro.


----------



## Alvaro@ (Nov 3, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Álvaro soy de Perú razón por lo que estoy aquí es por que tengo muchas dudas al respecto de energizador de cercas


----------



## Pablo1947 (Nov 3, 2020)

Hola! Soy Pablo, no sé nada de elctrónica, pero siempre me gustó! Espero no molestar!


----------



## Drelectro (Nov 3, 2020)

Buen día, me llamo Alberto. Que tal. Amigos soy de Mexico Ing. en electrónica y me fascina el mundo de la tecnologia.


----------



## ligafebi (Nov 3, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes, mi nombre es Luis, me hice usuario de éste foro, dado que he adquirido una cnc 3018 pro max de esas chinas , no la compré en principio con fines para la electrónica, peeeero...., aunque tengo algún conocimiento de electronica, pero no ejerzo al final me pico la curiosidad. Total que....., bla bla bla y bla... que no quiero ser mas pesado y un saludo a todos.


----------



## Juangase (Nov 3, 2020)

Hola, buenas noches.
Me llamo Juan, soy un aficionado a la electrónica, me gustaría aprender un poco de todo lo que tenga que ver con este mundo.
Soy de Rosario, Argentina, trabajo reparando electrónica de potencia y control (controladores de tránsito), un poco de comunicaciones y programación. En principio, estoy motivado con todo lo que me trajo aparejado mi empleo y siento que quedé estancado, sobretodo en la parte de la programación, aunque a veces, la electrónica me trae bastantes desafíos. Espero poder leerlos a todos, voy a tratar de ponerne al día con todos los mensajes que veo sobre todo lo relacionado a la electrónica y si bien, me sirve para trabajar, me llaman mucho la atención lo que seguramente a la mayoría.... y son los que relacionan al audio, aunque también comenzó a llamarme la atención la programación y el uso de arduino.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## jamblock98 (Nov 4, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Edgardo soy de Venezuela me gusta mucho la electrónica. Tengo unas cuantas cosas guardadas por allí que me servirán para emprender algunos proyectos; de seguro necesitare de su ayuda. Me parece excelente este foro, los felicito.


----------



## Gbustaman (Nov 4, 2020)

Hola! Me intersa la electronica y espero poder aprender mucho de todos Uds.
Saludos!


----------



## victormiguel6219 (Nov 4, 2020)

Mi nombre es Victor Miguel y soy novato en electrónica pero la encuentro muy interesante y quiero aprender a reutilizar aparatos que tengo en casa y tambien reparar otros aparatos electrodomésticos.


----------



## JUAN CANACUAN (Nov 4, 2020)

Hola a todos, buenas tardes. Soy aficionado de la electrónica y algunas veces me arriesgo a hacer reparaciones, espero sean de gran ayuda para mi, cuando no sepa que hacer.


----------



## lcasan (Nov 4, 2020)

Hola mi nombre esLuis Miguel Casañ, de Cuba . Estudio en la Universidad de Oriente en la carrera Cibernética. 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## IvanGA (Nov 5, 2020)

Hola soy Ivan G, aficionado a la radio y electronica desde hace mas de cincuenta años ......, he visto por casualidad en uno de los foros un fichero pdf  par el sony  icf 2001d y me viene  bien pues hace tiempo que buscaba uno, creo que encontrare nuevos amigos y cosas interesantes mi indicativo es ea8yg. Saludos a todos desde Lanzarote


----------



## Mackosub (Nov 5, 2020)

Hola a todos,
Mi nombre es Guido, agradecido con el foro.


----------



## CuniEsataba (Nov 5, 2020)

Buenas Tardes, Mi Nombre Es Freddy Estaba de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela. Me Gusta la Electronica y Mi Proyecto es Hacer una Transmisora para una Radio Comunitaria, Saludos A Toda La Comunidad.


----------



## kelvis23 (Nov 5, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Kelvis Torres, tengo 38 años y soy de Venezuela, no soy muy bueno en la electrónica, pero si que me apasiona y quisiera aprender de ustedes, ahora tengo una gran cantidad de baterías de litio 18650 y quiero comenzar algunos inventos que tengo en mente, poco a poco les estaré contando..


----------



## MAV180 (Nov 6, 2020)

Hola a todos, sigo el foro de hace mucho pero no me habia registrado. Saludos desde la patagonia argentina.


----------



## Javi0372 (Nov 6, 2020)

Hola buenos días, saludos cordiales desde Iquitos - Perú. Soy Javier Mestanza llevo 48 años de vida y me entusiasma, fascina la electrónica, aficionado por supuesto, soy técnico electricista industrial y llevo30 años en este rubro hasta que me tope con circuitos electrónicos cosa que no conozco muy afondo y espero que por este medio poder aprender mas gracias a ustedes.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## fmolmen (Nov 6, 2020)

Gracias por éste tema.


----------



## Paranez (Nov 6, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Pablo, y estoy aquí porque necesito ayuda ya que soy nuevo en este campo de la Electronica


----------



## Abodroc (Nov 6, 2020)

Saludos cordiales, mep resento como un total desconocedor de la electrónica pero un enorme bricomaníaco, mi lema siempre ha sido si tienes los medios para montartelo por tu cuenta hazlo. Lo malo es que nunca llegaré a tenerlos conocimientos formales de un verdadero experto en la materia, la electricidad y la electrónica siempre han sido algo que me ha dado respeto. Espero que vuestra ayuda pueda sacar adelante algunos de mis proyectos.


----------



## Sulx2430 (Nov 6, 2020)

Me llamo Saul, soy estudiante de Electrónica nivel Técnico  Superior, vivo en Bolivia e igual que a muchos encontré este sitio googleando.

Actualmente al borde de la ..... por esta pandemia pero como todo buen superviviente sigo aguantando.

Un saludo a todos.



Abodroc dijo:


> Saludos cordiales, mep resento como un total desconocedor de la electrónica pero un enorme bricomaníaco, mi lema siempre ha sido si tienes los medios para montartelo por tu cuenta hazlo. Lo malo es que nunca llegaré a tenerlos conocimientos formales de un verdadero experto en la materia, la electricidad y la electrónica siempre han sido algo que me ha dado respeto. Espero que vuestra ayuda pueda sacar adelante algunos de mis proyectos.


Asumo por el logo de perfil que ud. es médico?, farmacéutico?. la bioelectrónica es muy rentable amigo $_$


----------



## el diesel (Nov 6, 2020)

Saludos a todos, soy El Diesel, lento pero seguro, tengo 55 años , he descubierto tarde este mundo de la electrónica y me apasiona. estoy empezando a realizar algunos proyectos y cada vez me gusta mas. Espero ir adquiriendo mas conocimientos con la ayuda de este foro.


----------



## ramar (Nov 6, 2020)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Robin tengo 48  años y vivo en la provincia de Las Tunas en Cuba, soy aficionado a la electrónica hace  22 años, pero sigo buscando conocimiento y ayuda. Tengo la certeza de que aquí puedo encontrar ambos, desde ya gracias a todos.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## juanfranco (Nov 7, 2020)

Hola familia, mi nombre es Juan Franco, me fascina el sonido y espero aprender y aportar en la medida de mis posibilidades. Gracias a todos y saludos desde Sevilla.


----------



## trick33 (Nov 8, 2020)

buenas.. 

Me llamo Ignacio.. de Madrid.. Estudie algo de electronica digital hace mas de 20 años ..luego por trabajo / tiempo no tuve ocasion de seguir , pero me sigue interesando.. ahora dispongo de tiempo y tengo un par de proyectos que tenia parados en casa desde hace años que quiero arreglar.

he encontrado casualmente este foro y espero poder aprender lo suficiente para poner en funcionamiento estos temas.. y si algun dia puedo aportar conocimientos a otros seria fantastico..

un saludo


----------



## Danielasosa (Nov 8, 2020)

Hola, muchas gracias por permitirme participar, soy Daniel, de Mendoza, Argentina, tengo 62 años, jubilado docente.
Sinceramente no tengo conocimientos importantes de electrónica, pero la inquietud para resolver temas de inversor de 3000 wats de onda cuadrada para corregir a senoidal me lleva a incursionar en el tema. 
 Nuevamente muchas gracias, los leo con atención y mucho respeto.

Daniel A. Sosa


----------



## Eduardo Torrisi (Nov 8, 2020)

Hola colegas electrónicos, soy Eduardo Torrisi de Argentina, tengo 46 años y hace mas de 30 años que estoy vinculado al mundo de la electrónica. Espero poder participar de este foro compartiendo conocimientos y experiencias. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Leandro n (Nov 8, 2020)

Muchas gracias por hacertarme en el sitio soy apasionado de la electrónica y me gusta mucho este sitio trabajo la electrónica desde los17 años


----------



## capdcanoa (Nov 9, 2020)

Hola, soy ingeniero de telecomunicaciones, especialidad electrónica, y aunque siempre he trabajado de informático, mi hobby es la electrónica, y con este foro pretendo aprender mucho y poder hacer muchos proyectos de investigación.


----------



## pepegmg (Nov 9, 2020)

Hola!! Soy José de Mendoza, la electrónica es mi vida y mi pasión, en especial la radiofrecuencia. Mi primer proyecto fue un transmisor a válvulas hace mas de 45 años, nunca me canso de aprender cosas nuevas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## RODRIPARRA (Nov 9, 2020)

Hola compañeros, simplemente me presento porque soy aficionado a la electrónica y quería entrar en éste foro para aprender un poco de los maestros que seguro hay por aquí.


----------



## Josuam (Nov 10, 2020)

Mi nombre es Josue, me gusta la electrónica aunque se muy poco, estoy en éste foro porque estuve buscando actualizaciones de cajas descodificadoras.


----------



## checksum (Nov 10, 2020)

Hola, buenas tardes, mi nombre es Raúl de la Vega, soy de San Miguel de Tucumán, me siento muy halagado por permitirme integrar parte de éste foro, me dedico hace mucho tiempo al hobby de la electrónica, me apasionó desde que tengo uso de razón e inclusive dejar de hacer otras cosas que me generarían dinero pero no el placer de ver las caras de las personas cuando le reparas algo, muchas personas me trataron de loco por eso pero me encantan los desafíos,  por eso sigo en ésto, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Drubens (Nov 10, 2020)

Mi nombre es Ruben Arguelles y soy originario de Veracruz, México, estudie Ingeniería Electrónica y me gusta la reparación de aparatos, es este momento me encuentro incursionando en el área de Linea blanca por lo cual me gusta mucho investigar y por eso llegue a este foro... muchas gracias y espero poder compartir, aprender y en la medida de lo posible a los demás en lo que se encuentre a mi alcance y conocimiento.. Gracias


----------



## maugrys (Nov 10, 2020)

Hola a todos.


----------



## pharesnave33 (Nov 10, 2020)

Buenas noches a todos, me llamo Alan, tengo 60 años, siempre quise aprender electricidad y electrónica, ya a mi edad que tengo tiempo libre estoy aprendiendo con videos varias cosas, pero mi mayor ínteres es comunicarme con personas que puedan mejorar unos esquemas de circuitos que servirán para encender Motores Dc dobles con Bobinas de Generación, para mi proyecto de una NAVE ANTIGRAVEDAD, ya tengo los esquemas, y ya existe un prototipo que si funciona rompiendo la Gravedad, pero le faltan mejoras, me gustaría subir parte de los planos a los interesados - abrazos a todos, y bendiciones


----------



## patriot (Nov 11, 2020)

Hola, buenas noches, me presento, mi nombre José Gpe. Colunga Mtz.  tengo 54 soy aficionado a la electrónica y navegando por la web llegué a éste foro buscando información.


----------



## Cristhian98 (Nov 11, 2020)

Mi nombre es Cristhian Chacon, 22 años, Venezolano, Licenciado en ciencias Políticas y Técnico superior Universitario en Electrónica, y estudiante del 9no semestre de Ingeniería industrial.

Saludos!


----------



## Kike santos (Nov 11, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Enrique Santos, soy nuevo por aquí. Primero que nada gracias por la aceptación,  soy técnico en electrónica, me la he pasado reparando todo lo que esté a mi alcance pero me he enfocando más en lo que es el audio, sin embargo me falta mucho camino por recorrer. Saludos a todos.


----------



## GLPelectromecanica (Nov 11, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Guillermo, dedique toda mi vida a la mecánica industrial y ahora estoy incursionando en la electrónica que me apasiono desde siempre, tengo muchas expectativas de aprender de la sabiduría y experiencia de todos aquí.


----------



## Morto Riff (Nov 11, 2020)

Hola soy Morton y soy estudiante de ingeniería en México, tengo 26 años y me apasiona la tecnología me gusta diseñar hardware mi fuerte es Altium disigner y la manufactura CNC, espero aportar un poco en este medio. Saludos!


----------



## Martin vastik (Nov 12, 2020)

Hola buen día gente soy Martin Vastik de Córdoba Argentina , hace un tiempo empecé a investigar y hacer detectores para mi uso personal y me metí en el foro.


----------



## Deyvi (Nov 13, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Deyvi Agama soy ing. electrónico


----------



## Neutrino34 (Nov 14, 2020)

Hola buenas, soy Daniel , taxista a tiempo completo  y encuentro algo mágico en  la electricidad. Actualmente estoy intentando cualificarme como electricista, me gusta mucho la electrónica de control autómatas (PLC)  y temas de  IoT . Espero colaborar y al mismo tiempo aprender mucho de este foro.   
Saldos


----------



## Efausto (Nov 14, 2020)

Me llamo Enrique Fausto, mis más cordiales saludos desde Cádiz. Apasionado por la electrónica analógica desde mi infancia ( ahora tengo 63 años ), en particular la valvulera, radio, amplis, tv.... Creo que hoy en día los estudiantes de electrónica apenas estudian o dominan esta electrónica que supuso el cimiento básico de todo lo que ha venido después. Paralelamente a mis estudios del bachiller de la época hice el Curso por correspondencia de AFHA que tan  maravillosos recuerdos me traen cuando en aquellos días recibía un nuevo envío, con un tomo nuevo y más material para los montajes experimentales ya de tantas horas hasta bien avanzada la noche trabajaba en aquellos aparatos. ¡ En fin !, gracias por poder enriquecerme con vuestros conocimientos y montajes.


----------



## gonzzovela (Nov 15, 2020)

Hola a todos,

Saludos desde Madrid. Soy ingeniero de Telecom y aunque no ejerzo como tal sigo apasionado y enganchado al cacharro.

Espero poder aportar en el foro.

Saludos,
Javier


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## juan33 (Nov 15, 2020)

Muy buenas tardes, noches o días. Mi nombre es Juan Balcazar, 33, me dedico a la reparación  mantenimiento de equipos electrónicos. No tengo estudios formales en el área pero siempre e leído, seguido infinidad de tutoriales, vídeos  demás, incluyendo claro el infalible ensayo y error. Eso soy en estos ámbitos y le agradezco a Dios por su compañía y apoyo hasta el momento. Gracias por leer.


----------



## Peluki (Nov 16, 2020)

Buenos días, soy de España y electricista y me encuentro aquí porque ando buscando ayuda con un equipo que tiene más de 20 años y me gustaría dejarlo como nuevo ya que está fallando y me da pena tirarlo, es de mi padre y lo quiero mantener


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Sean Bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la Comunidad ! ! !*​


----------



## Farteaga (Nov 16, 2020)

Hola!


----------



## Luis Jazmany (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi...

XD


----------



## paco1970 (Nov 16, 2020)

Hola, buenas tardes, me gusta la electrónica como hobby, espero aprender mucho de ustedes, gracias.


----------



## juanchique (Nov 16, 2020)

Buenas Noches mi nombre es Juan Manuel Chique soy un entusiasta de la informática y electrónica me dedico a la reparacion de equipos informaticos soy de Arequipa Peru muchos saludos para todos los integrantes del foro espero poder aportar con mis conocimientos al foro gracias


----------



## Raulette (Nov 17, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Raúl Aguirre y soy de Argentina. 
Me sumé a este foro para estar al tanto de temas relacionados con microcontroladores PIC programados con algún Basic (PicBasic, Protón, etc.).
Igual estaré atento a otros temas electrónicos si resultan de mi interés.
Ah, y podré responder dudas de los usuarios de los instrumentos marca CREATRONICA, ya que soy el fundador, diseñador, titular y fabricante de la marca.


----------



## Obl3891 (Nov 17, 2020)

Mucho gusto, me llamo Patrick Fernando Oblitas Manchego, estudio ingeniería electrónica en Perú, recientemente he encontrado este foro y veo que es muy activo en diversos temas y todos muy interesantes, espero poder participar en estos y también aprender de otras personas.                     Saludos.


----------



## iesfp (Nov 18, 2020)

Hola.
Soy profesor de FP, concretamente de mantenimiento de vehiculos. Tenemos un equipo de control de carrocerias que utiliza un trazador laser para su funcionamiento, y necesitamos repararlo


----------



## clseguac (Nov 18, 2020)

Hola a todos

Mi niombre es Carlos Segura, 45 años, Ingeniero Mecanico de Profesion 15 años de experiencia, de San Felix, Bolivar, Venezuela, por motivos de falta de empleos en mi especialidad y  limitaciones por la pandemia, he incursionado en la electronica de reparacion y control de maquinas para desarrollar soluciones en mi comunidad

Espero de este foro obtener y aportar informacion inportente para el desarrollo y mejoramiento de mi emprendimiento en esta especialidad tan importente en nuestros dias


----------



## Retorfreca (Nov 18, 2020)

Yo soy Freddy López, y soy de la ciudad de San Felipe, Venezuela. Estoy tratando de conocer la electrónica desde que tengo 15 años...y ahora tengo 54, así que llevo un tiempo practicando aunque me especialice en electricidad automotriz. quisiera conocer un poco mas, aunque que estudié y me gradúe de Ingeniero mecánico, pero debido al cambio de carrera porque no había en el campo de la electrónica...


----------



## warlock (Nov 18, 2020)

Buenas noches, soy Juan Diego y acabo de unirme al grupo. Apasionado de la electrónica con ganas de aprender mucho.


----------



## elena garcia (Nov 19, 2020)

Hola: me presento e intentaré aprender de vosotros.


----------



## Curtis (Nov 19, 2020)

Descubrí el foro por casualidad y aprovecho para presentarme desde Spain. Enhorabuena por todos los aportes y comentarios.
 Un saludo a todos los usuarios.


----------



## Farteaga (Nov 19, 2020)

Estudio electronica por entretencion, desde niño miraba las radios.


----------



## Daniel1234567890 (Nov 19, 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 19, 2020

Trabajo en el campo de la electrónica desde hace años, desearía ampliar mis conocimientos en el campo de la comunicación (protocolos de comunicación en área de Aparatos Surtidores de hidrocarburos de las EE.SS.)

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 19, 2020

Un pequeño listado de surtidores:

Sofitam protocolo EIN de JKR
Satan protocolo 82D Silvi II V
Koppens Automatic Control, Schlumberger Tokheim  protocolo  EPS, EPS-5 calculador EPS-3, EPS-5, COCA, WWC, etc.
Cetil protocolo ER3, ER4, EAS1, EAS2 con calculador ER3, ER4, EAS1, etc.
Gilbarco
Dresser Wayne
Petrotec
Etc...

Agradecería compartir documentación en los diferentes equipos mencionados.


----------



## Casio69 (Nov 19, 2020)

Hola, soy Casio y soy de León, no soy un experto en electrónica, yo estudié mecánica de automoción. He encontrado este foro buscando ayuda en internet porque tengo una bicicleta de spinning que tiene un problema con la pantalla que dejó de funcionar, no se enciende, y casualmente un usuario de este foro tiene exactamente el mismo modelo de bicicleta y con el mismo problema, así que me he registrado para poder acceder a la información que ha publicado y poder solucionarlo con su ayuda. Felicito a la persona que ha creado este foro, me parece súper interesante y una estupenda fuente de información para los que no somos expertos en electrónica. Enhorabuena y un saludo para todos.


----------



## luiscarlos (Nov 19, 2020)

Buenas noches soy Luis Carlos. Soy de Colombia, tengo 57 años, me he inscrito en éste foro por que me gusta la electrónica y me he dado cuenta que debaten temas importantes para el aprendizaje, no se mucho de ésto pero estoy aqui en su grupo para aprender mas con ustedes.
Gracia por aceptarme con ustedes bendiciones para todos ustedes.


----------



## Yinbao (Nov 20, 2020)

Hola!! Soy reparador electronico, me gusta mucho el mundo de la electronica y me he logeado en este foro para que nos ayudemos en nuestros proyectos y problemas que tengamos. Las energias renovables es lo que tengo ahora como reto!!
Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Paco Pertusa (Nov 20, 2020)

Saludos. Paco desde Valencia, España.  Por aquí para repasar la electrónica, si os parece bien, con mis sesenta años.


----------



## HernanS (Nov 20, 2020)

Hola!, me llamo Hernán, no soy técnico en electrónica, pero me gusta aprender. Llegue aquí buscando información de como reparar una falla de mi viejo equipo de audio aiwa nsx990. 
Saludos!


----------



## parrainfante (Nov 21, 2020)

Saludos

Mi nombre es Orlando Ernesto Parra Infante, de Holguín, Cuba, graduado de Ing Eléctrico en el año 2000, luego me hice Máster en la Mención Sistemas Eléctricos de Potencia en el 2011, en el 2013 participé en curso ¨Operadores Sistemas Electroenergéticos¨ impartido por Redes Eléctricas de Madrid, en Agosto del 2018, otro curso internacional de Energías Renovables impartido por Power China. Comencé a aprender electrónica de forma autodidacta micho antes de comenzar mi carrera de Ingeniero, me gusta la electrónica, la informática y la electricidad.


----------



## CristianA (Nov 21, 2020)

Hola. Soy Cristian Arango de 45 años. Me uni para seguir aprendiendo. Soy un aficionado amateur de la electronica. Siempre me gusto tratar de solucionar los problemas por mi cuenta tratando de aprender de gente que sabe. Desde ya muchas gracias por aceptarme y saludos


----------



## javiersb85 (Nov 21, 2020)

Buenas. Soy Javier de Madrid, y soy aficionado al mundo de la electrónica e informática. Me gustaría poder ayudar y colaborar con todos. Saludos


----------



## argenisb67 (Nov 21, 2020)

Buenas, mi nombre es Argenis Briceño, Venezolano de 53 años, soy Tecnico en Electronica desde 1985, y Tecnico en Electronica de Aeronaves. (Aviónica.) desde el 2000.
Pues, muy agradecido de que me acepten, y poder compartir con ustedes, todos los conocimientos en esta materia que Dios nos ha permitido obtener.

Un abrazo desde Anzoátegui, Venezuela.!


----------



## cgomis (Nov 21, 2020)

Buenas noches, soy Carlos y he llegado aqui por un problema con mi vitroceramica. Soy informatico pero un apasionado de aprender cosas nuevas. Espero aprender algo de electronica en este foro.
Un saludo


----------



## enae1 (Nov 22, 2020)

Hola a todos, y encantado de pertenecer a vuestro foro, el cual va a la barra de marcadores, me gusta la electrónica, y hago chapuzas en emisoras, radios, Hi-Fi, ordenadores siempre y cuando consiga los componentes o adaptaciones, uso linux, y testeo sistemas operativos,


----------



## nrike50 (Nov 22, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Enrique Espinoza, tengo 70 años, soy músico y me gusta la electrónica.


----------



## Atahualpa (Nov 23, 2020)

Un saludo a todos los apasionados. Mi nombre; Manuel. Tecnico en electrónica, aunque actualmente trabajando como técnico de sonido y mantenimiento en una emisora de radio.
No tengo problema en contestar y ayudar, en lo sepa, a quien lo pida.

Gracias por compartir vuestros conocimientos y experiencias, eso nos hace crecer como especie más rápidamente y con menos esfuerzo común.


----------



## igdbake (Nov 23, 2020)

Saludos desde Navarra! Soy Iosu. Aficionado a la electrónica en general y domótica en particular. Aunque mi mayor conocimiento es en electrónica de potencia, últimamente me ha dado más por las chapucillas de pequeña señal. Saludos y nos leemos por aquí.


----------



## peterk62 (Nov 23, 2020)

Buenas, llevo años desde joven aficionado a la electronica, emisoras FM, amplificadores, circuitos impresos etc, uno de mis hobbies.
Saludos a todos..


----------



## Manuel66 (Nov 23, 2020)

Hola a todos.
Me llamo Manuel tengo 54 años. Estoy empezando a coquetear con la electrónica aunque no tengo mucha idea en esto de la electrónica. Espero aprender mucho y molestar poco.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## dariodan (Nov 23, 2020)

Hola muy buenas noches a todos, soy Daro Martinez, un apasionado de la electrónica y el sonido, construir proyectos de electronica y sonido es mi gran cable a tierra, bueno sin mas que decir les dejo un saludo a todos, saludos.


----------



## omar_pomalaza (Nov 24, 2020)

Hola soy Omar PH de Lima Perú, profesión Ingeniero electrónico y encontré éste blog que me parece interesante. Quizás en algún tema pueda aportar algo.
Saludos.


----------



## voltios220 (Nov 24, 2020)

Hola, soy Santiago Pascual, Técnico Electrónico, 45 años, me dedico a la reparación de aparatos de la gama marrón como televisores, lcd led , equipos de música , DVD , ordenadores , portátiles , llevo 15 años en el sector y me he registrado porque me gustaría poder compartir conocimientos y experiencias con otros compañeros .


----------



## HORACIOTUC2020 (Nov 24, 2020)

Hola. Soy Horacio Moyano, vivo en Tucumán Argentina. Busco información sobre audio, especialmente sobre audio vintage, es un hobby que tengo, me recuerda a mi niñez, no tengo mucho conocimiento para aportar mas que los de ser usuario de la marca Technics por muchos años. Saludos a todos


----------



## Juan 5362 (Nov 24, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Juan y soy de Venezuela, soy mecánico industrial. Pero me gusta mucho la electrónica y voy aprendiendo poco a poco. Quisiera estudiar electrónica pero aquí la situación país está muy difícil. Pero tengo algunos conocimientos y me gustarían aprender mucho más. Espero que me den la ayuda necesaria.


----------



## De los santos (Nov 25, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es José De los Santos Reyna, de Cañete Lima Perú, gracias por permitirme ser parte de este grupo de profesionales apasionados por la electrónica.
Un fuerte abrazo para todos los que compartimos esta pasión por la electrónica.


----------



## mathias (Nov 25, 2020)

Mis saludos amigos del foro, desde Venezuela,  me llamo Alexis Rattia, tengo 54 años, soy ingeniero en mantenimiento mecánico,   y muy apasionado por la electrónica, quiero dar las gracias por haberme aceptado en esta prestigiosa pagina y a la vez ponerme a la orden, aquí estamos para aprender y aportar. en la actualidad me dedico a reparar televisores y equipos electronicos desde mi casa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## mejiahecj (Nov 25, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Al fin amigos los saludo y disculpen mis errores pero no abría ésta pagina, o la pasaba por alto. Lo cierto es me agrada estar entre uds. ya que tenemos la misma afinidad, mis aportes serán escasos comparando sus experiencias, el desarrollo en el tiempo nos enriquecen. Saludos soy Hector Julio Mejia de Ibague Tolima, donde nacemos muchos y nos criamos pocos. Radico en Valencia, Venezuela. Me gustan los aviones , la electromecanica, estudié  ing. industrial.  Bueno quise estudiar electrónica en Bogota y cerraron distrital y no se pudo, gracias por tenerme en cuenta.


----------



## MERVMERVMERV (Nov 25, 2020)

Hola, soy Daniel, tengo 20 años y estoy cursando el quinto semestre de Ingeniería electromecánica, la carrera es fascinante, pero mis pocos conocimientos en la parte eléctrica y electrónica me han causado un poco de sufrimiento en la carrera. Un muy bien amigo de una carreara similar me sugirió aligerar la carga y ampliar conocimientos mediante foros, así que hago uso de un buen consejo. Estoy aquí para aprender y para poder ayudar en algo de ser posible.

Saludos a todos!!


----------



## Gadifuen (Nov 26, 2020)

Buenas tardes gracias por la labor que hacéis y también por dejadme tener un espacio en este foro y aprender de vosotros


----------



## MCFA06 (Nov 26, 2020)

Mi nombre es Felix Meriño Castro, soy de Colombia, me considero alguien apasionado en electrónica y programación, tanto que me decidí por estudiar ingeniería mecatrónica, la cual curso actualmente.

Espero crecer como persona y profesional y ayudar en el proceso a quien me sea posible, pues vivimos en un mundo cambiante.


----------



## santyjotty (Nov 26, 2020)

Mi nombre es Santiago Jotty, soy técnico en electrónica, me gusta mucho mi labor y quiero compartir y recibir información.


----------



## AntonioMora (Nov 26, 2020)

Mi nombre es Antonio y soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica, llego a este foro con la intención de compartir conocimientos y recibir apoyo en proyectos de esta maravillosa rama de la ingeniería, saludos hermanos ingenieros, técnicos y aficionados.


----------



## BETA2000 (Nov 27, 2020)

Hola Amigos, soy Gustavo ,un apasionado de la electrónica, los caminos de la vida me llevaron a recibirme de Analista de Sistemas, pero soy un electrónico frustrado, me gusta restaurar algunas cosas ,hoy vi en las búsquedas el plano de una tonomac platino que pienso restaurar ,
y me inscribi ,parece un foro muy amistoso, saludos para todos los participantes.


----------



## jesushdezsosa951110@ (Nov 27, 2020)

Hola muchas gracias


----------



## TxarlyM (Nov 28, 2020)

Hola a todos

He descubierto este foro por casualidad y me interesan varias cosas de lo que publicáis aquí. Soy técnico de Informática, pero no tengo mucho conocimiento de electrónica, por lo que me viene bien poder resolver algunas dudas y me imagino que algo también podré aportar. Solo tengo experiencia a la hora de sustituir componentes, y de reparar algunas cosas, pero poco más.

Espero poder encontrar cosas interesantes y poder ir aprendiendo poco a poco. Nunca es tarde.

Gracias y Un saludo

TxarlyM


----------



## vizcarro (Nov 28, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Alejandro, 
                Siempre he querido aprender electronica, creo que me marcaron los anuncios de un coleccionable de electronica por fasciculos que anunciaban en los ochenta. En el intermedio publicitario de "los problemas crecen" entre otros, siempre pònian este anuncio donde salia un adolescente flipàndo con todo s los componentes y fascículos que le llegaban a casa. A mi me fascinaba ese anuncio porque no podía ni imaginarme que era la electrónica, pero sobre todo la estética de los circuitos, lo bonitos que son los componentes, me producía una atracción que no ha remitido jamás. Más adelante, supongo que destripando juguetes me entere de mas o menos para que servia esa ciencia hermética, para producir sonidos y movimiento. Ahora, además, la electricidad en su conceptos más primarios, ya si que me hacen explotar la cabez. Las Ecuaciones de Maxwell son de las expresiones matemáticas más bellas que existen, compitiendo, en mi opinión con la famosa ecuación de Einstein. Todavía no he visto las ecuaciones de Maxwell en ninguna camiseta, pero ya se andará. El caso es que el fenomeno electromagnetico en sus fundamentos cuanticos se pueden relacionar con todas las ciencias hasta el punto de entrar en juego en la filosofia ontologia más profunda. En fin, para mi, entender, controlar, y confinar en un proyecto fenómeno tan importante y misterioso, y que encima puedas introducir la belleza tanto en el diseño de las placas con sus preciosos componente, como en el diseño de las carcasas aparatos, así como en el producto de los proyectos, la música por ejemplo, que no hace falta que sirvan de nada, pero si encima sirven para cosas prácticas, pues tenemos un campo, el de la electrónica, tan maravilloso que para mi es uno de los mejores y más completos hobbies que se puedan practicar. He tenido que esperar más de treinta años pero aquí estoy. Gracias por leer esto quien haya llegado hasta aquí y un saludo cordial a todos los miembros de este foro.


----------



## BGroove (Nov 28, 2020)

Hola gente.. como va eso?? Mi nombre es Hernan y soy de la pcia de Neuquen, técnico en electronica hace 10 años y estudiante de ingeniería electronica, me registre ya que soy reparador aficionado, y me gusta aprender sobre las cosa que hoy en dia se dañan. bueno espero poder enriquecernos mutuamente y bueno a ponerle onda a la vida


----------



## rodrotp (Nov 29, 2020)

Hola, soy Rodrigo, desde España, y soy un simple aficionado a la electrónica. He ido aprendiendo por mi cuenta de foros y tutoriales de internet, y espero seguir aprendiendo de todos ustedes.
Un saludo


----------



## diedrico (Nov 29, 2020)

Hola,

Me llamo Adrián y quiero aprender Electrónica a título personal, siempre me ha llamado la atención pero nunca encontraba el momento, y ya ha llegado. Muchas gracias por anticipado a todos los foreros.

Un saludo


----------



## kingcoler (Nov 29, 2020)

Saludos a todos, que tengan unas felices Navidades y que estén bien fuera de peligro con el covid.


----------



## allangabo (Nov 29, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Allan , estudio ingeniería electrónica y me gustaría poder aprender a usar los distintos programas de simulación como Orcad , Proteus , Kicad, Altium , Tina entre otros  . Les agradezco a todos por permitirme participar en este foro y espero aprender mucho cada día y aportar cosas positivas al grupo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2020)

*¡¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !!*​


----------



## Entafe (Nov 29, 2020)

Hola a todos, Soy Enrique desde Málaga,  España, he llegado aquí al encontrar un polimetro /tester Kyoritsu 6610 con 50 años de antigüedad.  He visto en el foro algo sobre el. Tengo datos del mismo y necesito datos también. Un abrazo y espero contribuir. Gracias por aceptarme..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## vice62 (Nov 30, 2020)

Buenos dias
Soy Vicente, 58 años y trabajo como tecnico especialista en electronica industrial en Barcelona.


----------



## Entafe (Nov 30, 2020)

Enrique 58 de Málaga,  técnico de fotocopiadoras y Electrónica Industrial.


----------



## DUKULA (Nov 30, 2020)

Hola Gracias por dejarme ser parte de la comunidad. Me llamo Juan y estoy para ayudar y que me ayuden en algunas cuestiones que por ahí no entiendo. Saludos !


----------



## Hugo Dautt (Nov 30, 2020)

Hola, soy Hugo Dautt se Sinaloa México, apasionado de la electrónica y quiero aprender mucho más, esperando su ayuda estamos a la orden.


----------



## Electronix3k (Dic 1, 2020)

Muy buenos dias a todos, yo soy Fernando Calizaya, desde la frontera sur del Peru, la Heroica Ciudad de Tacna. Soy Técnico en Electrónica, las areas que mas me gustan son el Audio, Fuentes de alimentación, realización de Proyectos.


----------



## Bultaquito (Dic 1, 2020)

Hola buenas me llamo Pablo y me interesa aprender diversos circuitos para aplicaciones en motores 2 tiempos.


----------



## LuisPerazo (Dic 1, 2020)

Soy Luis Perazo, un viejo ingeniero que sigue queriendo estar al día o recordar viejos temas.
Gracias por permitirme ingresar al foro.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## ikernet (Dic 2, 2020)

Buenas tardes, me presento aquí, iker, informático de Gipuzkoa. Aunque también toco algo de electrónica con nociones básicas. Todavía muy verde en el mundo aunque aprendo rapido jjj

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## guzmancillo (Dic 2, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Hola, mi nombre es Carlos Guzman, soy electrónico y me gustaría compartir con ustedes y tambien recibir apoyo de todos ustedes.


----------



## Rapante (Dic 3, 2020)

Hola,

Soy técnico de sonido y me apasiona la electrónica. Espero poder aprender mucho de ustedes!


----------



## Mario D (Dic 3, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 3, 2020

Muchas gracias por permitirme participar en este foro, me apaciona mucho la electrónica así como recibir y compartir conocimientos.
Mario David
Ing. Electricista
Matanzas Cuba


----------



## lonbris8 (Dic 4, 2020)

Saludos, soy técnico de reparación de computadoras y administrador de redes pero hay otros campos que me gustaría aprender, gracias por aceptarme en el foro, esta buenísimo.


----------



## Acdc29 (Dic 4, 2020)

Hola, 
Mi nombre es Limberg son técnico Mecanico mención mantenimiento, soy aficionado a la Electronica, espero me ayuden con mis dudas, y a la  vez, pueda aportar algo de conocimientos a la comunidad.

Soy de Venezuela.
Saludos,
LV


----------



## galole (Dic 4, 2020)

Soy Galo Leocadio y estoy complacido de encontrarme entre amigos y con los mismos intereses.


----------



## DarkDooM (Dic 4, 2020)

Buenas! 
Me llamo Sebastián, tengo 35 años, soy de Málaga (España) y salvo cacharrear reparando cosas sencillas... tengo poca idea de electrónica.
He diseñado algún circuito impreso sencillo para arduino, he montado algún kit DIY de electrónica, he cambiado condensadores reventados, algún potenciómetro viejo... pero soy un ignorante en cuanto a teoría electrónica la verdad.

Espero aprender mucho en este foro, un saludo! ^_^


----------



## nnegrero (Dic 4, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola mi nombre es Nelson Siles soy tecnico general de las electronicas me gusta desde chiquito aprendi rompiendo la radio de mi padre que en paz descansa, y hasta que fui aprendiendo mas, primero y principal a tener mucha paciencia, porque es lo primero que debe de tener una persona en la electronica, es mi pensamiento propio porque a veces escucho por ahí que muchos dicen que si no se puede arreglar los equipos se tira y se compra otro, pero bueno para eso estamos los tecnicos ..


----------



## caalpa72 (Dic 4, 2020)

Holaa todos los oarticipantes de este Foro, mi nombre es Carlos Alberto Pantoja, tengo 48 años y soy apasionado por la electronica,  Gracias por sus aportes, tengo algo de conocimiento y espero poder ayudarles.


----------



## Emanuel 12 (Dic 5, 2020)

Genial


----------



## Douglas82 (Dic 5, 2020)

Hola colegas, espero poder aportar mucho conocimiento y también aprender de su experiencia en éste mundo caprichoso de la electrónica, saludos cordiales.


----------



## Serran@ (Dic 6, 2020)

Buenos días...gracias por aceptarme en vuestro foro soy un aficionado de la electrónica y espero aprender con ustedes.....gracias


----------



## terrorklingon (Dic 6, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Paco y soy Ingeniero en Telecomunicaciones en Madrid , España, y me he apuntado a este grtupo porque creo que da muchísimas ideas y conocimientos para auto formarse y fabricarse uno mismo los dispositivos electrónicos.
Un saludo a todos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## mmc256 (Dic 6, 2020)

Buenas, gracias por aceptarme


----------



## Eltainis (Dic 7, 2020)

Buen día un saludo a todos, mi nombre es Gilberto soy de Venezuela, empezé con un curso de reparación y mantenimiento de computadoras, y en vista de que algunas fallas eran de hardware, empezé poco a poco a aprender electrónica por mi cuenta, y aún cuento con los conocimientos básicos, y pues he pasado varias veces por esta página en busca de conocimientos y soluciones a las reparaciones, gracias a todos por dedicar un rato a ayudar a los que no hemos podido prepararnos profesionalmente en la electrónica. 

Y pues aquí sigo leyendo y aprendiendo de electrónica y tratando de reparar todo lo que pueda, desde pequeño siempre me gustaba desarmar las cosas para ver qué tenían por dentro.. jajaja y conocer como funcionaban


----------



## AecioGhost (Dic 7, 2020)

Buenas saludos a todos y todas

Soy de Chile, siempre he tenido interes por la electronica, armando y desarmando cosas, sin embargo me fui mas por la informatica, en este año he retomado este hobby cual me gustaria desarrollar de mejor manera en vista que soy un novato, me costo encontrar un lugar como este, espero aportar a la comunidad y aprender mucho. 

saludos


----------



## Claudia1972 (Dic 7, 2020)

Hola, soy Claudia, me presento en el foro !


----------



## Electronica93 (Dic 7, 2020)

Estimados me presento.
Soy de Chile y apasionado de la electrónica, especialmente en el área de dispositivos IoT, Seguridad de Redes, Protocolos de comunicación y con mucho interés de adquirir nuevo conocimiento.

Saludos!


----------



## muhyre (Dic 7, 2020)

Hola,

Soy Muhyre. Un saludo a todos


----------



## BlackNoteX (Dic 7, 2020)

Hola soy nuevo, me llamo Daniel soy de Morelia Michoacán, soy nuevo en el tema de la electrónica y quiero aprender de muchas cosas que me dejó mi abuelo al fallecer, un placer y gracias por crear un grupo así, gente como yo que quiere iniciar es bueno tener oportunidad de algo así


----------



## diego9mm (Dic 8, 2020)

Buenos dias. Mi nombre es Diego (Banfield, Bs.As., Arg) y me incorporo al foro. Soy entusiasta del audio hifi hogareño, vintage en general, con particular afinidad a lo valvular y al DIY.


----------



## manutepowa (Dic 8, 2020)

Buenas a todos,
Soy Informático, y no tengo mucha idea de electrónica, pero me llama mucho la atención.
Espero aprender de todos. Saludos


----------



## Baez66209 (Dic 8, 2020)

Saludos a todos los colegas aca del foro mi nombre es Ernesto Enrique Báez Guevara soy técnico de nivel medio en electronica desde 1996, me gusta mucho el "cacharreo" como le decimos aca, tambien soy radioaficionado mi indicativo es CM8WQA y me apaciona el mundo de los arduinos en los cuales estoy incurcionado y tengo algo de conocimiento vivo en el municipio de Jiguani de la provincia Granma de Cuba


----------



## ruberdaldo (Dic 8, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Ruber Rodríguez Domínguez, soy de Cuba y un apasionado de la electrónica soy ingeniero en ciencias informáticas, considero tener grandes conocimientos en el área de la electrónica y de software, trabajo dispositivo móviles, computadoras televisores a nivel de hardware y software, la electrónica y la mecánica en autos y motos, pero principalmente la electrónica es lo que más me gusta, reparo de todo, Cajita decodificadores, dvd, de todo tipo de equipos electrónicos, cualquier información necesitada por algún integrante del foro si la tengo sin ningún problema la comparto, saludos y espero se de mucha utilidad para el foro


----------



## Codrino (Dic 8, 2020)

Saludos a todos. Electrónico de nacimiento y también afortunado por ejercerlo profesionalmente, pero mas afortunado por ser unas de mis más fuertes pasiones.

Un colega más para compartir conocimiento.

Un fraternal saludo colegas!


----------



## yudennis (Dic 8, 2020)

Me agrada aprender y crear ... Compartamos entonces ideas y soluciones .


----------



## jorgeaf (Dic 8, 2020)

Hola,

Muchas gracias por permitirme unirme al foro.
Mi nombre es Jorge Fernández, tengo 60 años y vivo en Monte Grande, Buenos Aires, Argentina.
Soy aficionado  a la electrónica en general, y en particular me inetresan los temas de instrumentación y mediciones, microcontroladores y diseño y simulación de circuitos.
Llegué muchas veces al foro mediante búsquedas en Google, y me llamaron la atención el nivel técnico de muchos aportes y respuestas de los participantes, y también la predisposición a compartir conocimientos y la amabilidad.
Espero seguir aprendiendo de ustedes, y quizás aportar algo.
Cordiales saludos,

Jorge


----------



## rulote (Dic 8, 2020)

Buenas noche. gracias por aceptarme.

Me llamo Raúl Alfaro.
Técnico profesional en electrónica industrial. de la ciudad de México, estoy aqui para aprender y aportar un saludo.


----------



## tunchi-dj (Dic 9, 2020)

Mi nombre es Giani Cicconetti, 29 Años.

Mi gusto por la electronica viene de familia, ya que mi abuelo era tecnico electronico y siempre me lo inculcó.

Debe decirles que mi pasion es el la circuitería, aunque a veces me salga mal, sigo intentandolo hasta que me salga como quiero. 

Puedo aportar mis escasos conocimientos por prueba y error ya que no tengo estudios pero si mucha practica

Saludos para todos!


----------



## ElectroAlva (Dic 9, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Antonio , 55 años, llevo años reparando, pero nunca se sabe lo bastante , he entrado para hacer una consulta y espero que en alguna ocasión pueda ser útil a alguno de vosotros. Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Wmaster (Dic 9, 2020)

Saludos, me llamo Franklin Lopez, soy de Guatemala y me gusta la electrónica, también soy o fui docente de informática, he trabajado en el área de refrigeración, también en el área de reparación de lavadoras, me apasiona el mundo de los amplificadores, en lo que pueda apoyarles y ayudarles, no duden en consultarme, saludos a todos.


----------



## M.Lopez (Dic 9, 2020)

Soy  Miguel Lopez , tecnico de fotocopiadoras durante 30 años, en Vizcaya, España. Mis intereses en el foro son los circuitos DMX para iluminacion espectacular a nivel aficionado. Dispongo de un basico equipo de luces y una mesa controladora DMX asi como una interface USB para control desde Freestyler.  Tambien me interesa todo lo relacionado con los mastiles y soportes para estos equipos.


----------



## michelbarrier (Dic 10, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Michel, jubilado y electricista manitas. Yo no

Bonjour, je m’appelle Michel, retraité et bricoleur électronicien. Je n’Je


----------



## JOSHUA (Dic 10, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Joshua soy del estado de Michoacán, del país de Mexico, soy un entusiasta en la electrónica... 


Saludos


----------



## partner (Dic 10, 2020)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Pedro, 48 años y apasionado de mi trabajo, técnico eletrónico, reparaciones de tv, y electrodomésticos de gama blanca, ejerciendo con el mismo interés que el primer día, y siempre he sido de la opinión de que tenemos que ayudar y compartir conocimientos y experiencias, siempre intentar aportar más que recibir, así es como ampliamos conocimientos y a su vez lo pasamos bien.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## DDS1977 (Dic 11, 2020)

Hola y muy buenas tengan todos.
Mi nombre es Daniel, de La Habana, Cuba y recién me incorporo al mundo de la electrónica aunque desde un punto de vista más de consulta que de profesión, pues en muchas ocasiones he tropezado con posibles arreglos "sencillos" a equipos caseros y por no tener un mínimo conocimiento técnico, no he podido llegar a solucionar dichos problemillas.
Ahora que tengo la posibilidad de realizar consultas, he encontrado este sitio que espero sea de mucha ayuda por todo lo que he logrado ver en los posts y variedad de situaciones que presentan.

Un saludo afectuoso.


----------



## miguel-v (Dic 11, 2020)

Mi nombre es Miguel, soy de España.


----------



## Vitorio (Dic 11, 2020)

Hola soy Vitorio, tengo 50 años y nuevo en ésto de la electrónica, llegue por casualidad a este foro por mi gusto por el reciclaje electrónico, porque veo tanta cosa que se podría reutilizar, busco ayuda de gente experta en el tema y me pueda ayudar en algunos proyectos que estoy haciendo. Gracias desde Chile.


----------



## victorditer (Dic 11, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Víctor, quiero aprender algo de electronica como hobby para hacerme mis propios montajes y así ocupar el tiempo libre. Vivo en la ciudad de  Mérida, pero la de España.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## luiscosa (Dic 12, 2020)

Me presento, un aficionado mas al hermoso mundo de la electrónica. Saludos desde San José Costa Rica pura vida.


----------



## dantejd (Dic 12, 2020)

Cordial Saludos a todos desde Medellín, Colombia.


----------



## Josa86 (Dic 12, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Josa, de España. Estoy cursando 1° de electrónica superior. Espero poder aprender mucho de vosotros. 
Un saludo.


----------



## zorrito tecnofox (Dic 13, 2020)

Buenas noches Soy Técnico Profesional en Electrónica y trabajo desde hace mas de 30 años en la electrónica, tuve que distanciarme un poco de la práctica por cuestiones personales y ahora retomo nuevamente la Electrónica pero a diferencia de hace unos años;  no muchos por cierto, cambio por completo la práctica de la reparación y mantenimiento de los Aparatos electrónicos, ya no es tan fácil repara las tarjetas como antes.       A mí casi nunca me gusto cambiar tarjetas había que repararlas y evitar como una vez me dijo uno de mis profesores........."No seas cambia Piezas hay que saber que origina la falla para eliminar el Problema"  Y de verdad que lo agradezco porque eso me hizo esforzarme hasta lograr  mi cometido.    Gracias y buenas noches saludos desde México Capital.


----------



## Mapoto (Dic 13, 2020)

Hola muy buenas me llamo Raúl y soy un total inútil en tema de electronica, soy mecánico de coches y me he registrado aquí con la intención de aprender de los que sabéis,también tengo un proyecto en el qual me gustaría que me ayudara todo aquel que pueda ayudarme y es el siguiente: Necesito instalarle un regulador de voltaje a una soladora inverter de 200 amperios si es posible claro esta.


----------



## Chally__p (Dic 13, 2020)

Hola a todos, buen dia!
Mi nombre es Carlos (mas conocido como Charly) y vivo en Mendiolaza, provincia de Córdoba, Argentina. Siempre me ha gustado la electrónica y el sonido, pero lamentablemente nunca me he podido dedicar a estudiar en profundidad la materia. Hace unos meses comencé con el proyecto de construir un amplificador y un par de parlantes, apuntando a una muy buena calidad de sonido. Me apasiona la música y poder escucharla como corresponde. 
He estado leyendo durante un par de meses para investigar (dentro de mi capacidad de entendimiento) todo lo que puedo sobre amplificadores y parlantes dentro del mundo DIY, apuntando a resultados HiFi.
Espero poder encontrar en este espacio ayuda para poder comenzar a materializar mi proyecto y ademas, mientras lo hago, aportar con lo que voy logrando para ayudar a quienes también se interesan en la materia. Estoy convencido que compartiendo experiencias es la mejor forma de ayudar (y ser ayudado).  
Muchas gracias y saludos!!


----------



## palmac09 (Dic 13, 2020)

Saludos, buenos días, soy de Venezuela, me interesa todo sobre Wifi, gracias por dejarme participar en el foro.


----------



## agroove (Dic 13, 2020)

Hola a todos! Mi nombre es Andrés, soy de Argentina y técnico eléctronico. Ya desde muy chico sentí interés por la tecnología y actualmente trabajo en el rubro de seguridad electrónica y sistemas. 
Retomé mis andanzas con la electrónica analógica porque además soy músico y estoy realizando proyectos que combinan mis dos pasiones. Buscando información es que descubrí este foro tan completo. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## zur_beta (Dic 13, 2020)

Hola a todos,
Electricidad, electrónica, termodinámica y acústica. Os escribo desde Pamplona. Contento de estar entre vosotros.


----------



## JOSHUA (Dic 13, 2020)

Hola a todos, les escribo desde México, soy un entusiasta en la electrónica. 
De antemano gracias por aceptarme en su comunidad.... 
Saludos


----------



## kimikobro (Dic 14, 2020)

Hola comunidad, Soy Miguel Díaz soy de Zapopan, Jal. México, tengo 39 años soy Ing en computación me gusta la electronica y la computación y juntar ambos.
Estuve buscando foros para pedir ayuda con programar Arduino ya que antes programaba en lenguaje Basic para PICs pero quise aprender algo nuevo como lo es Arduino por varios motivos: es mas moderno, tiene mas capacidad, es mas veloz mas fácil de programar, etc., entonces encontré este foro espero poder ayudar y también que me ayuden ya que me es un poco complicado programar Arduino porque es un lenguaje muy diferente al que estoy acostumbrado y no se que puedo hacer o no hacer ya he estudiado lo básico que me he encontrado pero creo que es un mundo muy grande y diverso, por su atención gracias es un placer pertenecer aquí, espero encajar y un cordial saludo para todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## David1970 (Dic 14, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es David y me gusta/interesa la electrónica aunque no estudié ni nada se o muy poco al respecto, ingresé para poder realizar consultas y obtener ayuda en pequeños proyectos que voy necesitando en mi hobby para ahorrar costes, me muevo o interesa el mundo del espectro electromagnético y las comunicaciones inalámbricas. Gracias por hacer este foro y espero obtener ayuda con un proyecto del que tras mas de 15 dias investigando preguntando aun no obtuve nada claro.
Un saludo.


----------



## juan jose durn (Dic 14, 2020)

Hola, soy Juan Duran, estudiante de electrónica 2 semestre, para el poco tiempo que llevo me he apasionado y he sacado ya 3 proyectos y estoy con uno personal de unos walki-talkies pero no quiero copiar un diseño y ya quiero leer sobre el tema y saber que tengo que estudiar para hacer uno yo y así poder abrir conocimientos nuevos.


----------



## Thekarre1 (Dic 14, 2020)

Buenos días soy Esthiver Perez, me considero muy aficionado de la electrónica y mediante un tiempo he podido adquirir cierto conocimiento de esta maravillosa profesión espero poder seguir ampliando mis conocimientos con la ayuda el apoyo que personas de buen corazón desea aporta de su experiencia sin esperar nada a cambio... un caluroso saludo desde Anzoategui-Venezuela


----------



## eliutlive (Dic 14, 2020)

Hola Saludos a todos los compañero de la electrónica mi nombre es Eulises Bravo, tengo 30 años soy Ingeniero Industrial y vivo en Venezuela pero estoy aqui buscando información y conocimiento para reparar aparatos electrónicos, ya que desde pequeño siempre me gusto la idea de reparar cosas de sonido y juguetes electrónico, tanto así que hice un curso de electrónica para aprender este arte pero solo aprendí lo básico nada mas, pero sin saber reparar nada aun, pero se que aqui si puedo ya que no me han dando la oportunidad de estar en un taller para desarrolla esta destreza y la necesidad que tengo conmigo mismo de aprender.

Llegué aqui solo porque estaba buscando información porque tengo un subwoofer que se apagar y se prende solo y vi que todo aportan sus experiencia y eso es algo que para mi es oro ya que no todos te ayudan con respecto y en verdad me quedare en esta comunidad que no te pide nada a cambio por dar sus conocimientos.


----------



## yoroldom (Dic 15, 2020)

Gracias

Thanks


----------



## Mgalindo (Dic 15, 2020)

Buenos dias a todos, soy Miguel Rodriguez y espero aprender mucho junto con todos en este lugar, me gusta mucho la electrónica, hago algunas reparaciones de celulares y pcs, saludos a todos


----------



## Rechi (Dic 15, 2020)

Saludos, Soy Raul Chirinos y estoy en Venezuela. Agradezco lo amigable y sencillo que es afiliarse a este grupo. .Estudie electronica y practique en ella durante las decadas de los 80 y 90. Luego me dedique a otra área laboral por lo que estoy desactualizado. Hoy he retomado este camino por lo que espero contar con sus experiencias y conocimientos sin rechazarme cuando incurra en errores. Un abrazo para todos. Dios les bendiga


----------



## nanopive (Dic 15, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Fernando, soy estudiante de mantenimiento electrónico, tengo conocimientos muy básicos de electrónica, espero poder aprender mucho.
Un saludo.


----------



## Serch_ (Dic 15, 2020)

Holaa


----------



## tonny001 (Dic 15, 2020)

Soy Tonny desde Venezuela apenas queriendo aprender electrónica


----------



## Leoxx2020 (Dic 15, 2020)

Mi nombre es Leonardo, se muy poco de electronica pero llevo años desarmando y reparando cosas mientras que veo para que sirven y porque estan ahi. Trato de hacer circuitos simples y de ver y leer todo el material que haya. Espero poder aprender mucho y tal vez algun dia ayudar a alguien con algun problema. Gracias


----------



## jlhmach (Dic 15, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jose Luis Hita Machero, soy electrónico desde ya hace al menos veinte años, pero deje este tema aparcado por motivos personales..., espero retomar de nuevo todo esto de nuevo, acabo de adquirir un osciloscopio, generador de funciones y fuente de alimentacion..., bueno parece un buen comienzo
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Daniel Alejandro (Dic 15, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Daniel Alejandro. Tengo 16 años y soy estudiante de segundo año de electrónica, estoy en éste grupo para aprender mucho más de la carrera.


----------



## ipereira57 (Dic 16, 2020)

Hola, soy Ignacio Pereira, ingeniero en Telecomunicaciones, tratando siempre de aprender algo de todas aquellas personas que ponen a su disposición sus distintos conocimientos al servicio de los demás. Tendré presente las solicitudes de colaboración en el foro y si está a mi alcance, pondré mi granito de arena para coloborar.
Un abrazo!!


----------



## albelo (Dic 16, 2020)

paco1970 dijo:


> Hola, buenas tardes, me gusta la electrónica como hobby, espero aprender mucho de ustedes, gracias.


hola buenas a todos me encanta la electronica desde pequeño, mas menos desde los 5 años de edad ya a esa edad me encantaba cuando venia un mecanico a reparar mi tv de tubo modelo caribe ya tengo 42 y sigue encantandome, tengo titulos de electronica, electricidad y licenciatura informatica, hoy por desgracia las limitaciones de recurso no e podido explotar mi jovi como profecion en mi vida pero no me rindo y trato de aprender mas cada dia aun con los pocos recursos materiales y financieros para arquirir planos y otras informaciones. e tratado durante años de aprender todo lo que puedo y como puedo siempre tratando de respetar todos los parametros de los fabricantes. espero recibir su ayuda sin crearles problemas y ayudarlos en todo lo que pueda gracias por aceptarme y espero que estemos juntos durante años y sobre todo encontrando soluciones para aliviarnos todos juntos de los problemas y desconocimientos atentamenteJL


----------



## miguelito86 (Dic 16, 2020)

hola gente linda!mi nombrees miguel, soy de cordoba y la verdad siempre fue una materia pendiente aprender de electronica, me encanta arreglar cosas y lo tomo como un desafio personal, estoy con ganas de aprender, vengo 0km jaja y por eso vengo aca! un saludo a todos


----------



## ljcitterio (Dic 16, 2020)

Buenas tardes, saludos de antemano al foro. Se les escribe desde Venezuela, estamos trabajando como reparadores de oficio en la rama electrónica, aprendiendo y aportando conocimientos en el área.

Ingeniero en Telecomunicaciones y aportando al conocimiento.

Saludos.

Leonardo Citterio.


----------



## Caceres andi (Dic 16, 2020)

Hola muy buenas tardes colegas después de un largo tiempo vuelvo a esta magnífica comunidad. Desde el año 2009 hice parte de esta comunidad con el nick de andijamith, pero debido. A que perdí mi cuenta no pude seguir saludos y abrazo grande a todos


----------



## Joan Paucar (Dic 16, 2020)

Mi nombre es: Joan Paucar
Tengo 23 años.
Soy de Ecuador, de la provincia de Pichincha capital Quito. Vivo en el sector Valle de los Chillos.
Desde pequeño me ha dado siempre esa sensación al momento de ver algún sistema electrónico me éxito, mi corazón late e mano mucha alegría.
He conocido éste sitio por casualidad de la vida, espero aprender de personas con mucha experiencia y socializar con toda esta prestigiosa comunidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## paulolenadro (Dic 16, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Paulo, tengo 40 años, me registré con animo de aportar soluciones y adquirir conocimiento en el área de electrónica automotriz , espero pueda ayudarlos en algo, soy de Argentina, saludos !


----------



## Carlos_cp (Dic 17, 2020)

Buenos días a todos soy Carlos y os mando un saludo.
En continuo aprendizaje y estudio....


----------



## turn1 (Dic 17, 2020)

Hola!
Soy Artur, de Barcelona!
Soy ingeniero informático, y mi aproximación a la electrónica es por mi interés en el IoT (Internet Of things), me gusta jugar con Rasperrby , arduino y cacharros similares 
Saludos!


----------



## EduardoGp (Dic 17, 2020)

Hola Buen dia, Mi nombre es Emilio Eduardo soy del estado de Tabasco,  México y me gusta la electrónica y los sistemas automáticos, estudie la carrera de ingenieria en Mecatrónica y estoy en este grupo por que me gusta ser autodidacta y contribuir con mi conocimiento cuando este pueda ser de gran ayuda.


----------



## Wilfrido (Dic 17, 2020)

Hola a todos. Soy Wil de Capiata  Paraguay. Soy un aficionado a la electrónica tengo 33 años. Desde los 10 años estuve experimentando con ella y hoy me uno a este foro para poder


----------



## AngelTeziu (Dic 17, 2020)

Hola colegas, yo soy Angel, soy de Puebla y pues estoy aquí por cuestiones de búsqueda, andaba en busca de un firmware y me redirigió a ésta pagina, espero poder colaborar con ustedes y encontrar respuesta a mis problemas.


----------



## polikarpa (Dic 18, 2020)

Hola!
Soy Polikarpa, me apasiona la electrónica, y dando vueltas por la web buscando proyectos interesantes cai en esta web Espero ser bienvenida y poder aportar lo poco que se en la materia..


----------



## Jaden34 (Dic 18, 2020)

Hola que tal me presento mi nombre es Julio Flores Montes y estoy aquí para aprender de la electrónica ya que casi no se nada sobre ella y espero poder aprender mucho en éste grupo, saludos.


----------



## marianisimo (Dic 18, 2020)

Soy Mariano, melomano con cierto Diogenes por equipos hifi. No construyo, ni reparo, pero esto de coleccionar y estudiar equipos hace que en varias ocasiones investigue un poco mas alla en temas electronicas.
Si entiendo las distintas topologias de amplificadores, he realizado distintas experiencias con tubos de vacio, y siempre dispuesto a compartir una buena musica. 
He enccontrado respuestas y nuevas preguntas por aqui, y me presento, a vuestro servicio.

Saludos

Mariano H


----------



## Alexsgonzalezjt (Dic 18, 2020)

Compañeros buenas tardes a todos , espero nos ayudemos mutuamente en cualquier fallo , trabajamos con varios compañeros y analizamos problemas.


----------



## Makalister (Dic 19, 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos, soy Roberto de Madrid y me uno a esta familia tan buena  que tenéis formada, soy principiante en el mundo de la electrónica pero me gusta leer y seguir los consejos de los que saben ya que yo no tengo ni idea jeje, me gusta cacharrear he ir consiguiendo pequeñas cositas.
Un saludo a todos!!


----------



## oneldis (Dic 19, 2020)

Soy Oneldis Reyes Silot Soy Informatico pero siempre me ha facinado la electronica aqui espero aprender algunas cosas que me faltan y compartir conocimiento de nuestros interes en este mundo tan fascinante


----------



## Tobaga (Dic 19, 2020)

Hola, soy nuevo, me llamo Toni, soy de Barcelona y no entiendo de electrónica. He ingresado en este foro para ver si alguien me puede ayudar con los problemas que tengo de electrónica, principalmente en equipos de audio. Saludos a todos.


----------



## rodolfo.valdez (Dic 19, 2020)

Hola amigos de Foros de Electronica. Me siento orgulloso de poder participar junto a ustedes. Desde Cuba un abrazo a todos. Quiero profundizar en el aprendizaje de la electronica y se que junto a ustedes podré lograrlo.


----------



## niringa (Dic 19, 2020)

Buenas a todos del foro mi nombre es Nixon Rincón soy de Maracaibo Venezuela tengo 56 años y desde los 15 me apasiona la electrónica espero poder ayudar y ampliar mis conocimientos a través de sus aportes saludos.


----------



## adab991 (Dic 20, 2020)

Buenas a todos!

Mi nombre es Adrián y soy programador. Hace aproximadamente un par de semanas, me empezó a dar curiosidad el mundillo de la electrónica a raíz de ver vídeos de restauración en youtube. Es muy útil tener conocimientos de electrónica y así saber por qué te dejó de funcionar algún aparato para poder arreglarlo en vez de comprar uno nuevo. Así que me motivé a aprender sobre electrónica y estoy siguiendo un curso básico por youtube. 

Buscando por google, encontré este foro en el cual veo que hay bastante actividad así que he decidido registrarme. Seguro que aprendo mucho por aquí.

Un saludo!!


----------



## MORLOY (Dic 20, 2020)

Buen días a todos, mi nombre es Johnny Rafael Morloy Díaz, vivo en Venezuela, Edo Carabobo, me considero un aficionado a la electrónica. Me gustaría en este foro me ayudarán ampliar mas mis conocimientos.
Gracias y saludos a todos en el foro.


----------



## Randomizer0638 (Dic 20, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Wilfredo, soy ingeniero mecanico, pero me gusta la electronica. Soy de La Habana, Cuba. Buscando un firmware de un Tv di con este sitio y pude bajarlo sin ningun problema. He leido comentarios, publicaciones, etc . He visto la variedad de asuntos de electronica que se tratan y la seriedad con que se contestan los diferentes problemas que plantean los usuarios. En verdad ayudan mucho a los que buscamos soluciones a las dificultades que se nos plantean y se puede notar el interés que le ponen en que cada usuario quede satisfecho.
Muchas gracias por ello y ojala se sumen muchos mas a este loable y util proyecto.
Saludos.
Randomizer0628.


----------



## mouss (Dic 20, 2020)

Muy buenas a todos, les escribo para presentarme, soy un aficionado a los acuarios que a veces tiene dudas 
con temas relacionados a la electronica Led.
Espero en algún momento poder aportar algo al foro.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## nando123 (Dic 20, 2020)

Muy buenas a todos, mi nombre es Hernando Velasquez y soy vecino de don Andres Cuenca ya que vivo en Tulua valle Colombia, tengo 55 años y siempre tuve esas ganas de conocer la electronica ,soy estilista  y quisiera aprender de ustedes los duros, vengo de una familia muy humilde y  viví en el campo y a lo largo de mi vida siempre me ha gustado aprender, antes de ser estilista autodidacta fui carpintero y un día por tratar de no dejarme robar me pegaron tres tiros , gracias a mi Dios aqui estoy. 

Ahí  me tocó cambiar de profesión a peluquero , hoy en día por razones de salud y encierro por lo que esta sucediendo con la pandemia  no he podido trabajar , tengo nociones muy básicas de electrónica y quisiera aprender de uds. , me quisiera enfocar hacia la reparación de tv , de leds y de ultima generación . Muchísimas gracias por su colaboración , si tienen archivos  que me puedan enviar se los agradecería . Saludos


----------



## jdaza (Dic 21, 2020)

Hola me presento soy de Sevilla España, me gusta la electrónica y mecánica de los vehículos a motor vamos como se dice en mi tierra se aprendí de todo y oficial de nada. Un saludo desde España


----------



## ElectroDroid (Dic 22, 2020)

Hola,soy un nuevo integrante,estudiante de ingeniería en telecomunicaciones y electrónica y doy mi voto positivo por este Foro de Electrónica


----------



## Josegarciaheras (Dic 22, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola..............
Soy José García,    entusiasta de los amplificadores de válvulas, y espero poder aprender y compartir conocimientos al respecto.
Gracis a todos.


----------



## highvoltagex5 (Dic 22, 2020)

Hola Soy Raul Huaman Fernandez y soy de Lima Peru.....bueno ahora estoy retomando reparaciones electronicas....espero poder apoyar y aprender de todos Uds.


----------



## apodaca (Dic 22, 2020)

Buena tarde, mi nombre es Manuel Apodaca, desde Meoqui Chihuahua, Mexico, me dedico a la reparación de computadoras y pantallas, saludos desde el Estado Grande....


----------



## Jose3G (Dic 22, 2020)

Es un placer estar en este foro, me llama mucho la atención la electrónica. Soy José de México. Espero alcanzar muchos conocimientos acerca de ella.


----------



## Verges (Dic 22, 2020)

Saludos desde Cuba. Soy técnico de celulares


----------



## Alex77 (Dic 22, 2020)

Hola mi nombre es Alexander Sarco tengo 43 años soy electricista, y estoy interesado en aprender electrónica ya que estoy en una base de un nuevo emprendimiento me estoy formando como técnico en electrónica automotriz Y por eso ahora me apasionan mucho los temas de electrónica ya que también me dedico a la reparación de artefactos electrodomésticos Y actualmente vienen con mucha electrónica incorporada les confieso que de manera empírica el lograba reparar muchos artefactos de este tipo pero en el tema automotriz la cosa es más seria y necesito aprender mucho más de los fundamentos básicos de la electrónica saludos a todos desde aquí de Venezuela me siento entusiasmado por participar en este foro estamos a la orden un caluroso saludo nuevamente a todos los compañeros gracias


----------



## Obsoleto_2020 (Dic 24, 2020)

Hola, me llamo Flavio Guerrero; estoy viejo y oxidado en el mundo de la electronica.... con una gran falta de experiencia en las nuevas tecnologias.
A traves de este foro, si me permiten, deseo actualizar mis conocimientos y refrescar los adquiridos hace ya 20 años.
Doy las gracias a todos por permitirme continuar con una nueva etapa.


----------



## Josegarciaheras (Dic 24, 2020)

José Garcia, de Zaragoza (España). Entusiasta de los amplificadores de válvulas.
Espero aprender y compartir muchas cosas con los compañeros del foro.
Gracias.


----------



## jcalvet (Dic 24, 2020)

Hola a todos, 
Acabo de registrarme y aunque llevo mucho tiempo en esto de la electronica, aun soy un novato.
Saludos


----------



## Wiomer (Dic 24, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Hola, mi nombre es Wilmer Hernandez, vivo en Caracas Venezuela, Técnico en Electrónica tengo 4 años gracias por aceptarme en este grupo.


----------



## Juan de (Dic 24, 2020)

Hola
Mi nombre es Juande, soy de Córdoba, España. Desde hace mucho me gusta la electronica. Hace algunos años estaba mas metido con el tema del radio control y especialmente el FPV.....Cuando salieron los primeros drones....eramos autenticos locos intentar hacerlos funcionar con giroscopos de heli.....luego salieron las primeras controladoras y todo el tema que hay hoy en dia.

Me paso por este foro para aprender un poco.
saludos!!!!


----------



## cnch17 (Dic 25, 2020)

Muy buenas, me llamo Manuel y soy de Sevilla, soy aficionado a  la electrónica y estoy intentando aprender, muchas gracias por aceparme 
y Felices Fiestas a todos.


----------



## trajegris (Dic 25, 2020)

Feliz Navidad a todos.
La electrónica ha sido para mi como un amor platónico, desde lejos, nunca me he acercado a ella pero siempre la he tenido como asignatura pendiente. El problema es que tengo mas de una afición y a todas no se puede atender. Ahora soy jubilado y, a lo mejor, retomo ese amor platónico que nunca se hizo realidad. Nunca es tarde....
Bien hallados y gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 25, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Chalton_trc (Dic 25, 2020)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, me presento, soy de Gijon España y me interesa mucho el mundo de la electronica. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## roque.garcia (Dic 26, 2020)

Mi nombre es Roque García, natural de MAcotera (Salamanca) y después de muchos años abandonada la electrónica vuelvo con la intención de recordar mis años mozos enfocando mi interés en el mundo de las válvulas con el objetivo de revivir DOS radios PHILIPS BE-362-U de gran recuerdo familiar,

Saludos para todos


----------



## ipericole (Dic 26, 2020)

Hola foreros. Desde Lorca, con la intencion de aprender un poquito de este mundillo....
Saludos y felices fiestas


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2020)

*¡¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !!*​


----------



## rayedy (Dic 26, 2020)

Hola!! soy Roberto y me alegra hacer nuevos amigos a través de este foro. Me dedico a la electrónica hogareña hace 20 años. espero poder aportar y seguir aprendiendo. Soy de Argentina y vivo en el centro de la provincia de Buenos Aires.
Un cordial saludo y nos leemos!!


----------



## toscano (Dic 26, 2020)

Hola, gracias por permitirme ingresar al foro de electrónica, soy nuevo en electrónica y me encanta lo que es la rama electrónica , veo que es algo infinito, y su aplicación en el mundo es algo muy necesario e insostenible, la electrónica hace parte de la vida de todas las naciones, viva la electrónica.-


----------



## Elio_P (Dic 26, 2020)

Hola soy Elio, de Argentina, 61 años, electrotécnico y con muchas ganas de construir un amplificador a válvulas con buen sonido y que no cueste un riñón. 
Gracias por permitirme estar. 
Y ya mismo empiezo mi búsqueda. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Alterfuchs (Dic 27, 2020)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Hola, mi nombre es Luis Caballero, 40 años, Chileno, soy aficionado a la electrónica, siempre me ha gustado reparar los artefactos dañados de mi hogar y quiero unirme a este foro para aprender más.


----------



## damian pessolano (Dic 27, 2020)

Hola Gente, gracias por aceptarme, me dedico a fabricar amplificados valvulares diversos.


----------



## optra (Dic 27, 2020)

Gracias por aceptarme, creo que éste es el foro mas completo de electronica, hay mucha información para aprender mas y a la vez compartir de mi parte mis conocimientos, gracias, saludos.


----------



## rodyr (Dic 27, 2020)

Hola. Soy martin Azan de Argentina. Me gusta la electrónica y soy principiante. Un saludo a todos y gracias por éste espacio.


----------



## danidani618 (Dic 27, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Daniel, soy de Argentina, vivo en El Palomar, no he estudiado nada de electrónica pero me las rebusco, ya que en mi trabajo hay compañeros que saben mucho de éste oficio y he aprendido bastante, me interesa mucho la electronica y me he suscrito para aprender mucho mas y aportar en lo que este a mi alcance, abrazo para todos y feliz año.


----------



## juanch87 (Dic 27, 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es juan Carlos, soy de México, veo que son muy experimentados y yo apenas estoy avanzando con todo ésto de la electrónica, espero aprender mucho de ustedes y espero aportar lo que sepa.


----------



## ANTONIO22 (Dic 28, 2020)

Hola a todos, saludos, me presento, me llamo Antonio, y soy multiplicador de las buenas nuevas y navegar por la web para que la sociedad internauta se mantenga al tanto de toda la información que conviene saber.


----------



## oscarjobi (Dic 28, 2020)

Hola a todos los integrantes de ésta comunidad, mi nombre es Oscar , soy de San Luis , tengo 53 años y soy un apasionado de la electronica encontré éste foro por casualidad y me gustó lo cordial y la buena onda de todos , soy técnico electrónico porque me apasiona desde chico.

Estudié siendo muy joven por correspondencia como se hacía  y me recibí , trabajé un tiempo pero la vuelta de la vida me llevó por otros caminos, pero cuando tengo un tiempo me pongo a realizar algunos proyecto para mi , bueno éste soy yo y aquí estoy.


----------



## Cbr1100xx (Dic 28, 2020)

Hola, tengo 48 tacos, he estudiado FP electrónica industrial pero no trabajo en ésto, me gustaría aprender y hacer algunas cosillas, un saludo a todos.


----------



## cerodb (Dic 28, 2020)

Hola . Buenas Noches , buenos días .. Mi Nombre es Hernan Rodriguez , Soy de Buenos Aires , CABA , Argentina . Soy técnico en electrónica , me especializo en celulares y Audio ( ya sea home , profesional o de vehículos ) tengo 47 años , hace 34  años que estoy con la electrónica , soy DJ profesional , ejercito durante 30 años , hoy lo realizo como hobby , caí en el foro buscando atenuar un Crossover NDC de 300 Watts RMS . Muchas Gracias , saludos a la comunidad.


----------



## Xapi01 (Dic 29, 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos , mi nombre es Xapi y estoy empezando en esto de l electrónica. Ayudaremos en lo que se pueda . 
saludos


----------



## paulo rato (Dic 29, 2020)

Mi nombre es Paulo Rato, soy de Belem do Pará en Brasil, soy un técnico en electrónica y un apasionado de la profesión.

Eu me chamo Paulo Rato, sou de Belem do Pará no Brasil, sou tecnico em eletronica e um apaixonado pela profição.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 29, 2020)

paulo rato dijo:


> Eu me chamo Paulo Rato sou de Belem do pará no brasil sou tecnico em eletronica e um apaixonado pela profição.


Hola caro paisano , debes escribir aca en español para no ser moderado
!Sea bien venido a nuestra comunidad!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2020)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Maquinando (Dic 30, 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos.
Me estoy iniciando en la electrónica con pequeños proyectos y me he animado a unirme para aprender de vuestra experiencia y a la espera de poder ayudar con la que yo vaya adquiriendo.
Saludos para todos.


----------



## Jorge el pelado (Dic 30, 2020)

Hola me llamo Jorge alias el peladome encanta la electronica por eso estoy aca  , muchas gracias


----------



## tambor (Dic 30, 2020)

Que tal colegas agradezco a este sitio por haberme aceptado como parte de, y es de gran utilidad ya que se batalla para conseguir ciertos manuales de servicio y aqui gracias a los compeñeros que suben fotos archivos etc. etc. sale uno del apuro, muchas gracias, que el año por entrar sea de bendicion para todos y a cuidarse saludos!!


----------



## luisXIV (Dic 30, 2020)

Hola me llamo Luis Moya, soy de Mendoza Argentina, soy técnico en electrónica industrial. Soy electricista, hago redes ,instalo alarmas y cctv y me obsesiona la electrónica-


----------



## justovera (Dic 31, 2020)

Saludos.
Me llamo Justo Vera, soy de Perú, y espero que podamos ayudarnos mutuamente


----------



## omar cid (Dic 31, 2020)

Buen día, soy Omar Cid, tengo 64 años, me dedico a la electrónica hace varios años, trabajando en radiofrecuencia, televisión, electrónica digital, etc.


----------



## Pacodguez (Dic 31, 2020)

Buenos días, antes que nada gracias por aceptar mi registro, me llano Francisco Domínguez, soy de la ciudad y puerto de Veracruz, México. Tengo 58 años y me emociona mucho la electrónico por ello me he dedicado aprender por mi cuenta y actualmente tengo en proyecto la construcción de un amplificador de audio de 500 w. Por ello es que me he encontrado con este foro y listo ya estoy inscrito.


----------



## kitobelix (Dic 31, 2020)

Buenas! Soy Juan de Argentina. Vengo jugando con electronica desde los 7 años. Hoy me dedico a la seguridad informática y además hace poco soy radioaficionado. Vine buscando un par de datos acerca de cómo poner una torre en el techo de mi casa!


----------



## reynor (Dic 31, 2020)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es José Luis y trabajo en electrónica desde que tengo 12 años (ya piso los 60). Tuve la suerte de trabajar siempre en cosas relacionadas con la electrónica que es mi pasión. Llegué al foro porque encontré un amplificador de 100+100 RCA, que armé cuando era pibe, lo utilicé para trabajar de DJ durante muchos años y me dejó de andar hace unos 20 años. Para navidad, y al no tener un equipo de audio decente, lo abrí, le repasé las soldaduras y salió andando mejor que cualquier equipo de hoy en día.  Ahí decidí buscar algún comentario o reseña de éste ampli y lo encontré en éste foro. Espero poder colaborar con quien lo necesite y muchas gracias por poder participar.


----------



## amikoj (Dic 31, 2020)

Hola. Soy Juanjo y aficionado al cacharreo. Hasta hace pocos años he trabajado mucho y tenía muy poco tiempo para mis aficiones, ahora ya estoy jubilado y retomando algunos temas, entre ellos los receptores de radio a válvulas. Estaba buscando un foro sobre electrónica en general y gracias a Internet os he encontrado. Es un placer aprender de vosotros. Salud y feliz 2021!!!


----------



## luisfer1907 (Ene 1, 2021)

Mi nombre es Luis Laguna, venezolano y soy técnico electromecánico (del secundario).

Creo que tengo una mente bastante creativa que trato de usar para mis cosas y para ayudar a quien lo necesite aqui.

Todavía soy bastante novato en ésto y trato de aprender todos los días por éste foro.

Saludos!



Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cannibalsar (Ene 1, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Damian, vivo en Barcelona España y estoy estudiando electronica y como hobby reparo equipos portatiles y veo este foro de mucha utilidad por los aportes que hay de la comunidad. Gracias


----------



## Karlitos (Ene 1, 2021)

Hola a todos y Feliz Año Nuevo. Soy Carlos tengo 50 años y soy de Madrid, España. Soy  aficionado a la electrónica, me gusta cacharrear con todo aparato que cae en mis manos. Últimamente intento areglar TVs de amigos o familiares y algunas veces con buenos resultados. Gracias a esta gran comunidad por compartir sus conocimientos,


----------



## gras. (Ene 2, 2021)

Mi nombre es gras graduado en el ISjAM 1986 en Controles Automáticos quiero integrarme a esta comunidad para intercambiar experiencias. Feliz año 2021


----------



## Josecitotv (Ene 2, 2021)

Buenas como están 
Soy Jose Nuñez de Paraguay 
Encantado con todo lo que leo aquí ...
No soy muy experto pero aún así quiero aportar y ayudar en lo que pueda ...
Saludos


----------



## gras. (Ene 2, 2021)

Buenos días y feliz 2021. Amigos.


----------



## Ale.com (Ene 2, 2021)

Hola me llamo Alejandro, soy de Cuba, soy reparador de hardware de laptops, me encantaría conocer amigos de todo el mundo y también me encantaría ayudar a todos los que necesiten ayuda.
                                                                                      Saludos desde Cuba.


----------



## Trilogy (Ene 2, 2021)

Hola, Saludos a todos los foreros.


----------



## Javier villota (Ene 2, 2021)

Mi nombre es Javier Villota, estudiante de noveno semestre en ingeniería electrónica.
Trabajo reparando/reemplazando elementos dañados en componentes electrónicos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## bymax (Ene 2, 2021)

Como un buen ... gracias

Like a good ...thanks


----------



## forista (Ene 3, 2021)

Saludos cordiales, acompaño mi presentación con el fuerte agradecimiento al recibir una, esta herramienta de compartir lo que hemos asimilado en nuestras distintas experiencias. Abierto a dar, abierto a recibir. Afectuosamente Forista


----------



## gras. (Ene 3, 2021)

Buenos días miembros del foro soy de Cuba . Bienvenidos todos.


----------



## Jehu233 (Ene 3, 2021)

Hola, buen día
Me dedico a la reparación de equipo electrónico.
Muchas gracias por aceptarme en la comunidad.


----------



## xenxocf (Ene 3, 2021)

Hola me llamo Sergio y me gusta mucho el tema electrónico aunque soy muy novato hago mis esfuerzos por aprender cosas nuevas.Un saludo a todos


----------



## nicolasfabio989 (Ene 3, 2021)

Hola, como va? Soy Nicolás, soy músico. Aunque tengo muy pocos conocimientos en electrónica, tengo mucho interés en el tema. 

Busco en este foro resolver dudas puntuales y leerlos para acercarme un poco a este mundo. Me interesa más que nada todo lo que tiene que ver con el audio, que esta directamente relacionado con lo que me dedico. 

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## GonzoPC (Ene 3, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Gonzalo Toledo, tengo 36 años y llegue hasta acá buscando la solución a un TV de mí suegro al que le debo mucho. 

Electrónica tocó de oído pero aprendo rápido. Estoy acá para aprender.

Saludos a todos y buen año.


----------



## J k-nul (Ene 3, 2021)

Hola soy solo un pensador que quiere aprender de los que saben siempre me a gustado la electrónica 
Saludos


----------



## Hachtung (Ene 3, 2021)

Hola!!!, Saludos a todos, muchas gracias por aceptarme, soy NOVATO, espero algun dia poder aportar informacion al grupo, por el momento vere de aprender lo mas que pueda, Un abrazo y Feliz 2021!!!, Que este sea un gran año para todos!!!


----------



## leoss (Ene 4, 2021)

Tengo 76 años y estoy perdiendo el tiempo mirando electrónica. Gracias por ponerlo a disposición en su sitio.

Je mi 76 let a krátím si čas sledováním elektroniky. Děkuji za zpřístupnění na vaše stránky.


----------



## mpmichel80 (Ene 4, 2021)

Me llamo Michel Martines, graduado de Telecomunicaciones y Electrónica y fan a cacharreo, aqui estaré para lo que pueda ayudar y para que me ayuden. Saludos a los integrantes del foro.


----------



## AHHOS (Ene 4, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Alejandro, un gusto hacer parte de este foro, igual que ustedes soy un apasionado de la electrónica y la tecnología.
Decidí registrarme, ya que me dio la impresión de que  no tienen problema en compartir sus conocimientos.


----------



## froguez (Ene 4, 2021)

Hola muchachos. Soy Fernando Rodríguez, Ingeniero Civil de profesión, pero profesor de Matemáticas y Física en preparatoria. Evidentemente en temas de Electrónica tengo muchas dudas y necesito apoyo muy a menudo.  Gracias por aceptarme en su comunidad.


----------



## Casiviale (Ene 4, 2021)

Hola soy Carlos , de Viale Entre Ríos Argentina y, me gusta aventurarme en cualquier problema o situación, que se vayan generando, en las distintas oportunidades diaria.


----------



## William2020 (Ene 4, 2021)

Mi nombre es William, soy de Honduras A.C., gracias por permitirme estar acá en su foro, soy aficionado a los amplificadores de audio, saludos a todos.


----------



## carlos32HN (Ene 4, 2021)

Hola a todos! Soy Carlos Montoya, desde Honduras, apasionado de la electrónica, la informática, Arduino, las motocicletas, la electricidad, automatización etc. y hacer mis propios inventos y cosas nuevas, soy autodidacta y tengo muchos años leyendo ésta pagina la cual me ha enseñado mucho, solo que hasta ahora pude finalmente registrarme... por una extraña razón no pude antes...  Espero poder aportar a ésta pagina de electrónica que tanto me gusta leer..

Saludos a todos !


----------



## Lizbeth Diaz (Ene 4, 2021)

Hola.
Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## luisgarcia_playadel@ (Ene 6, 2021)

Saludos a todos, llego al foro por el interés que tengo en aprender mas sobre el tema, gracias por sus aportaciones y conocimientos y espero añadir también algo de valor a esta comunidad, gracias a todos.


----------



## arifer72& (Ene 6, 2021)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme en el foro, es ir aprendiendo y aportando al foro, un gran saludo y buen año 2021.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## velerosatrapa2020Nqn (Ene 6, 2021)

Hola muy buenas, soy Daniel, un jubilado, que le apasiona meter mano en todo!! Gracias por recibirme


----------



## Lolo90 (Ene 6, 2021)

Buenas tardes apreciados colegas, soy Lolo Hurtado quien escribe desde Venezuela. Desde muy pequeño me apasione hacia el estudio y práctica de la electrónica y aún sigo apegado a ella. Comencé la electrónica de una manera empírica pero en el transcurso del tiempo fui formándome profesionalmente en ésta bella y apasionada rama. Espero compartir con todos ustedes mis conocimientos y experiencias en la electrónica. Saludos a todos.


----------



## SYEN1 (Ene 6, 2021)

Un Saludo a Todos , soy Manuel Quijada, propietario de una empresa que se dedica a reparar Equipos y Tarjetas Electrónicas Industriales, Ingeniero en Electrónica desde el 2012 y cuento con mucha experiencia en el campo, cualquier cosa en las que le pueda ayudar con mucho gusto.


----------



## pelimarce (Ene 6, 2021)

Hola me llamo Marcelo, soy de Argentina, Cipolletti Rio Negro y estoy muy agradecido por dejar formar parte de la comunidad.
Saludos.


----------



## franklin805 (Ene 6, 2021)

Mi nombre es Franklin Núñez, soy un apasionado por la electrónica.


----------



## rolins (Ene 7, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy Benjamin, me gusta la electronica, pero mis conocimientos son muy limitados, espero aprender mas del foro, y hacer yo mismo las reparaciones con vuestra ayuda, y aportar aunque sea poco, por mis pocos conocimientos.

Un saludo.


----------



## LCA294 (Ene 7, 2021)

Hola, soy Luciano Castro, una simple persona curiosa en este tema tan genial de la electrónica dispuesto a aprender lo que el tiempo me deje  tengo 27 años y crecí viendo a mi viejo que es ingeniero eléctrico a la antigua (digo yo) ya que ahora está el Arduino y esas cosas nuevas... Creo yo que son nuevas nose. En fin... Me gusta la electrónica pero nunca la estudie :/ suelo hacer cosas del mismo pero muy básicas. Cómo amplificadores, fuentes regulables y a veces reparo alguna que otra cosa; solo si es evidente en donde tenga la falla.
Sin más vueltas, espero aprender mucho acá y gracias por recibirme  un abrazo a todos


----------



## giraldo gomez (Ene 7, 2021)

Cómo están, soy nuevo en este foro.


----------



## elprofesional42 (Ene 8, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Daniel López, soy de Maracay estado Aragua en Venezuela. mi trabajo esta enfocado en la reparación de todo tipo de equipos electrónicos, estoy aquí porque me gusta estar al día, informado de las novedades que se van presentando en el mundo de la electrónica, me gusta documentarme en cuanto a la que es diagramas, planos electrónicos y materia para solución de fallas, ademas me gusta compartir mis poco conocimiento a todo el que lo requiera


----------



## Tulio Moreira (Ene 8, 2021)

Hola buenos días a todos, soy de Uberaba-MG-Brasil, trabajo con la electrónica por pasión desde 1973, y seguiré siendo estudiante por siempre !!!, descubrí después de 47 años de profesión que no sabemos nada y aprendemos a cada momento, me gustaría acépteme como socio en este foro, y si necesita algo en lo que pueda ayudar, me sentiré honrado. excelente 2021 a todos los apasionados del mundo de la electrónica!.

Olá bom dia a todos, sou de Uberaba-MG-Brasil, trabalho com eletronica por paixão desde 1973, e continuarei a ser aluno sempre!!!, descobri depois de 47 anos de profissão que nada sabemos e aprendemos todos os momentos, gostaria que me aceitassem como parceiro neste forum, e se precisarem de alguma coisa que eu possa ajudar me sentirei honrado!!! excelente 2021 a todos os apaixonados pelo mundo da eletronica!.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 8, 2021)

elprofesional42 dijo:


> Hola mi nombre es Daniel López, soy de Maracay estado Aragua en Venezuela. mi trabajo esta enfocado en la reparación de todo tipo de equipos electrónicos, estoy aquí porque me gusta estar al día, informado de las novedades que se van presentando en el mundo de la electrónica, me gusta documentarme en cuanto a la que es diagramas, planos electrónicos y materia para solución de fallas, ademas me gusta compartir mis poco conocimiento a todo el que lo requiera


Hola caro Don Tocayo , soy su clone Brasileño , Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja
!Sea muy bien venido aca por esa maravillosa comunidad!
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## PEPE_SOTO (Ene 8, 2021)

Buenas,
Mi nombre es Pepe. Me acabo de iniciar en la electrónica, comprando un soldador,.
Me he comprado un alduino por amazon.. voy a necesitar mucha ayuda....por lo demás lo que necesitéis.
Saludos desde Sabadell, Spain


----------



## willy_oli (Ene 8, 2021)

Hola Mi nombre es Guillermo Oliveira tengo 42 años soy tecnico en electronica y sistemas hace mas de 20 años, hace 2 años aprox estoy trabajando por mi cuenta y dedicandome mas a electonica. vivo en El palomar Zona oeste de GBA. Buscando informacion de un TV encontre el foro y me uni para encontrar ayuda y aportar en lo que pueda. muchas Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## vurdurax (Ene 8, 2021)

Hola a todos! Uno mas que le gusta el mundillo, pero muchas dudas !


----------



## pepemanotas (Ene 9, 2021)

Mi nombre es Jose Garcia, soy de la ciudad de Puebla en México.
Soy técnico en electrónica enfocado a la reparación de equipos de audio e iluminación, pienso que en este ramo nunca se acaba de aprender mas con tanta tecnología nueva y compacta a comparación de equipos de algunos años atrás, estoy dispuesto en colaborar con lo que pueda y aprender mas de los colegas de este grupo.
Saludos y feliz año a todos.


----------



## asex69 (Ene 9, 2021)

Hola, vengo al foro porque me gusta mucho la electrónica y quiero aprender. Vengo de Venezuela.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Zyklon-B (Ene 9, 2021)

Buenas, me llamo Jose Angel , tengo 37 años, soy de Galicia y llevo trabajando 19 años en el mundo de la electrónica y las telecomunicaciones.
Actualmente desde hace 6 años,  tengo mi propia empresa, y entre otras cosas nos dedicamos a la reparación de  electrónica tanto en industria como domestica , reparación de electrodomésticos y al amplio mundo de las telecomunicaciones, desde redes de datos cableadas, fibra óptica, soluciones inalámbricas a corta , media y larga distancia y a soluciones por satélite.
Por otro lado me encanta el mundo maker, estoy sumergido en la impresion 3D , arduino , raspberry PI y actualmente aprendiendo lenguajes de programación como C++, Java, Kotlin, etc...
Espero poder pasarlo bien y aprender con todos vosotros. Gracias.


----------



## once11 (Ene 9, 2021)

¡Hola! soy nuevo en el foro, pero no con el tema de la electrónica, espero aportar a la comunidad


----------



## jrvasquezb (Ene 9, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Jesús Vásquez, de Puerto la Cruz, Venezuela. Soy técnico en electrónica. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Joselete (Ene 9, 2021)

Hola amigos soy Jose Navarro fui frigorista durante muchos años ya estoy jubilado pero estoy intentando reparar una vinoteca...y me encanta la electronica.Saludos.


----------



## Neoscor (Ene 9, 2021)

Saludos compañeros
Soy Neo Ortiz . Me apasiona esto de la electrónica, aprender de todo esto con los excelentes comentario que hacen los usuarios


----------



## Marianogen (Ene 9, 2021)

Mi nombre es Mariano Gentile y soy director de teatro... Vivo en Córdoba Argentina y estoy montando un espacio teatral.
Estoy muy interesado en construirme una consola de luces sencilla ya que no soy electrónico pero con algo de experiencia en electricidad ya que fui a un colegio técnico...


----------



## jfjoseph7 (Ene 9, 2021)

Buenas noches a todas y todos, les doy las gracias por aceptarme en su comunidad, tengo 68 años y me gusta mucho la electrónica desde niño pero nunca he tenido la oportunidad de estudiarla, por falta de recursos y me gustaría que ustedes me ayudarán en ciertos problemitas que tengo. Saludos desde el centro de Caracas, Venezuela. Saludos.


----------



## Jolsro (Ene 9, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Buenas noches, mi nombre es José Luis Rodríguez y soy técnico en electrónica, mi intención es ampliar los conocimientos y aportar en lo que más pueda para colaborar con el foro


----------



## sambaba (Ene 9, 2021)

Buenas noches, me llamo Frank y espero aprender de todos. 
Un saludo


----------



## carlos_baez (Ene 10, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Buenas chicos/as, soy nuevo en este foro, y quisiera saber cómo crear un tema, necesito ayuda, soy un inexperto aficionado. Gracias


----------



## ariston2021 (Ene 10, 2021)

Buenos dias a todos
Soy Juan Carlos Espinoza, desde Paraguay, soy un apasionado de la electrónica y la informática, siempre ha sido de gran utilidad la ayuda de todos Uds, les agradezco que me hayan aceptado nuevamente en el foro.
Saludos a todos


----------



## FRANKLINHGC (Ene 10, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Saludos cordiales a todos los amigos y amigas aficionados de este canal electronico


----------



## davidalanon (Ene 10, 2021)

Buenas tardes, soy David. Mi fuerte es la informática pero me apasiona la electrónica, he llegado hasta aquí por un post de un home cinema y que me ha enganchado el nivel del usuario para darle funcionalidad es nuevas.
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## Ataleon83 (Ene 10, 2021)

Hola, saludos a todos soy de Venezuela, gracias por aceptarme, tengo desde el 2011 practicando la electrónica, soy técnico en reparación de celulares, tv y otros equipos... este año espero aprender de ustedes y compartir  mis aportes...!


----------



## jesus42 (Ene 10, 2021)

Hola soy Jesus de Cadiz y estoy aqui porqueme interesan estos temas de electronica y para buscar consejos y opiniones, gracias!


----------



## evora57 (Ene 10, 2021)

Hola, soy Jose de Tenerife, tengo principios de electrónica pero quiero aprender mas, gracias.


----------



## hidroxido3 (Ene 11, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​


Gracias por  aceptar ,


----------



## Daniel- (Ene 11, 2021)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Daniel, soy de Córdoba, Argentina. Hago mantenimiento electricista y mecánico, tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica. Necesito ayuda en muchas oportunidades debido a que esta presente en gran cantidad de situaciones, espero ser de utilidad tambien.


----------



## cnmerc (Ene 11, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Carlos Mercado,vivo en Caleta Olivia, Pcia. Santa cruz, Argentina Tengo 63 años, soy tecnico electrónico , reparación en General, computadoras, televisores etc. , me interesa todo lo relacionado a nuevas tecnologías .


----------



## EDO.VERA (Ene 11, 2021)

Hola, Mi nombre es Eduardo Vera y llegue al foro tratando de solucionar un problema, y aunque no encontré la solución aquí, quiero compartir como lo resolví y aprender también de los mas experimentados, espero servir de ayuda. Saludos a Todos.


----------



## Belgus (Ene 12, 2021)

Buenos días mi nombre es Alejandro soy de Rosario Argentina, trabajo reparando notebooks y electrónica en Gral, espero poder aportar lo poco que se al grupo. Abrazo!


----------



## dougomez (Ene 12, 2021)

Saludos honorables Miembros. Grato es compartir conocimientos y experiencias con Ustedes. muchas Gracias 
Saludos desde Venezuela

Douglas Gomez


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## augu5to (Ene 12, 2021)

Mi nombre es Augusto, 50 años, Peruano, me gusta mucho la electrónica, lo hago mas por afición. Creo que tengo una ganas de aprender y usar para mis cosas el deseo que tengo es arreglarlos todos como experimento haber si lo logro. Todavía soy bastante novato en ésto y trato de aprender todos los días por éste foro.

Saludos!


----------



## vibeju (Ene 12, 2021)

Buenas tardes al foro. Saludos desde Alicante.
Mi nombre es Víctor y soy un curioso más por aquí en la electrónica.
La verdad es que siempre me ha interesado y a mis 46 me he animado a hacerme una fuente de alimentación con una toma variable aprovechando una fuente de PC que tengo en un rincón. Tengo todo lo necesario para hacerla a falta de imprimir la caja en 3D que estoy ultimando el diseño.
Y después de esto me interesa también bastante el tema de Arduino y esas zarandajas


----------



## jptrebol (Ene 12, 2021)

Hola. Me llamo Juan Pablo Trebol,  tengo 39 años y me apasiona la electrónica.  
Vi que aquí se comparte contenido muy interesante, por lo que decidí sumarme.
Les mando un saludo cordial a todos. Y que el 2021 resulte en un muy buen año.


----------



## spider.196910 (Ene 12, 2021)

Hola soy Adrian Sarome me gusta la electronica mas que nada en la rama de sonido e iluminacion y video en lo que pueda aportar y colaborar aqui estoy , Gracias por permitirme unirme al foro .


----------



## A*N*R*N* (Ene 12, 2021)

Hola foreros, soy Aurelio Negrette, soy técnico en electromecánica. Y es un honor para mí compartir con ustedes en este foro....


----------



## Djsendergy (Ene 13, 2021)

Hola, me llamo René, soy de Jujuy, muy buen foro, los felicito. Gracias por tan buena información.


----------



## Dr.House69 (Ene 13, 2021)

Hola. Me acabo de unir a éste Foro con la intención de aprender. Me gusta este mundillo pero aún estoy muy verde. Espero que aquí pueda adquirir los conocimientos que necesito para segur avanzando....
Un saludo a todos


----------



## eastron (Ene 13, 2021)

Hola, soy Eduardo Salcedo y me encanta la electrónica, espero poder colaborar y que me ayuden también, gracias.


----------



## Jesuslopez (Ene 13, 2021)

Hola a todos , desde el desconocimiento agradezco toda vuestra sabiduría.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fran1977 (Ene 13, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Francisco Rodriguez y desde niño me llamo la atención la electrónica...


----------



## PeOsMaTri (Ene 13, 2021)

Hola un saludo a todos ustedes del foro, mi nombre es Pedro Manrique, quien les escribe es un técnico venezolano. Quien regenta un taller, en el estado Táchira y donde mi afán es ayudar, al que pide mi ayudar, gracias a dios, cuento un internet regular, no obstante, tengo en mi taller plantas de amplificación de sonido, tv, que a veces, no consigo tan fácilmente, ni planos electrónicos, ni información relacionadas, por lo que a veces opto a pedir ayuda a otros técnicos, acarreando perdida en tiempo y dinero.

Aprovecho este registro, para darme a conocer, a que me conozcan, y me puedan ayudar, cuando los moleste, por ahora espero respuesta, y cerciorarme que me leen..

Hasta muy pronto amigos.


----------



## mikebarna (Ene 14, 2021)

Hola, soy Miguel y a veces intento hacer algún trabajo de electrónica, aunque nunca se me ha dado bien. Espero aprender algo aquí donde hay tantos expertos y aficionados.


----------



## Mattho (Ene 14, 2021)

Hola 
Mi nombre es Matthias, la electrónica siempre me ha llamado la atención pero nunca tuve los medios para estudiar y por aquí ando aprendiendo y buscando ideas y soluciones.

Saludos!


----------



## enlavida (Ene 14, 2021)

Hola, soy Carlos desde Valencia (España) y me gusta mucho la electrónica, espero aprender mucho de todos vosotros y poder ayudar también llegado el caso.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## mirandowebs (Ene 14, 2021)

Hola un saludo a todos


----------



## chiqui862 (Ene 14, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Gregorio,  soy de Cadiz, electronico de los de antaño, desde hace mucho no reparo, y ahora por aficion, cuando sale cositas, uno siempre curiosea. He entrado en el foro porque la electronica es como montar en bici, nunca se olvida jejeej. Un saludo


----------



## Tomax (Ene 14, 2021)

Soy Jorge de Argentina,  mi deseo es aprender de todos aquí. Les deseo un buen 2021 y dejo mi saludo extensivo a todos.


----------



## Tretiz (Ene 14, 2021)

Soy Sebastián de México, tengo un gran interés por la electrónica y me gustaría aprender de todos, saludos!


----------



## efrainjr2 (Ene 14, 2021)

Hola, Buenas Noches, les deseo a todos un feliz nuevo año, soy Efrain Rengifo, 55 añitos, tecnico electrónico desde hace 38 años casi continuo, con un receso entre los años 2013 al 2015 ya que desde 2008 me he dedicado un poco mas a la informatica, mas sin embargo sigo reparando y realizando experimentos diseños y cosas relacionada a la electronica como medio económico y como satisfacción personal que a pesar de que la informatica me garantiza mas mi economia, me llena mas agarrar el cautin y quemar estaño y dañar componentes..me encantaría colaborar en ideas y ayudar a resolver problemas...aunque estudie electronica 4 años no soy amante de la teoria, ya que siempre despues de cada reparación o diseño de algún componente digo estos ingenieros y fabricantes no saben nada, porque al final debo modificar algo que por experiencia conozco y no funcionan como se diseña sino como uno lo hace funcionar...y gracias a ello siempre he pensado el alma de estos foros..gracias


----------



## reny lopez (Ene 15, 2021)

Hola, amigos. soy aficionado a la electrónica, me agrada estar en comunicación con ustedes, esperando que sea de gran ayuda para todos.  
 Atentamente, 
Reny Lopez


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## jlkmp0885 (Ene 15, 2021)

Hola amigos mi nombre es Jose Luis Malave, vivo en Caracas, graduado en electronica, sonido y radiocomunicaciones convencionales y en instalacion de equipos profesionales en broadcasting en AM y FM ya son mas de treinta años en el medio, ademas de computacion en hadware y software en autiomatizadores y editores de audio, me presento ante ustedes con la finalidad de ayudar en lo que podamos entre todos por aqui, un gran abrazo para todos...


----------



## graficoba (Ene 15, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Víctor, soy aficionado a la electrónica; no se mucho pero tengo algo de conocimiento en lo vásico
me falta mucho pero hay la llevo, gracias. tengo un regulador de voltaje de 110 a 12 volts. y lo sobre calenté y parece que se cortocircuito el transistor Tip 41 se podrá sustituir por otro?


----------



## elhock (Ene 15, 2021)

Mi nombre es Martín Lira y me llama mucho la atención esto de la electrónica soy de México es hora de adquirir nuevos conocimientos y espero támbien poder compartir algo


----------



## bc 548 (Ene 15, 2021)

Hola, soy Hector Alvarez  técnico electrónico, vivo en C.A.B.A., Argentina, trabajo en sistemas de rf y datos, este foro me agrada por la cantidad de información que posee y las consultas que se realizan con los demás participantes, hace tiempo ingresaba después por cuestiones de trabajo deje el foro y ahora me registre nuevamente, saludos a todos los que participan en este foro y gracias por aceptarme nuevamente !


----------



## enifxx (Ene 15, 2021)

Hola. soy Miguel resucitador de equipos antiguos de audio por hobby  .Saludos a todos


----------



## Moisesaucejo (Ene 16, 2021)

Buenas,  mi nombre es Moisés, primero de todo saludos a todos.
Mi conocimiento en electrónica es normal, me gustaría avanzar mas mi nivel.
Aunque algo si estoy dispuesto, a leer a todos y aprender más.
Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo. Saludo desde Sevilla.


----------



## spectronic20 (Ene 16, 2021)

Hola, buenas tarde, me parece muy bien este foro, soy ingeniero electromedico y en algunas ocasiones reparo tv  y buscando una información llegue aqui, bueno estamos a la órden.


----------



## mspina (Ene 16, 2021)

Hola amigos... mi nombre es Mariano y soy aficionado a la electrónica desde muy joven, me gusta seguir aprendiendo y colaborar en lo que pueda... trabajé mucho tiempo en empresas de tv por cable y luego en la electrónica automotriz.. soy de Argentina y tengo 43 años.-
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Lecktronic (Ene 17, 2021)

Empezando en esto de la electrónica.

Agradezco vuestra ayuda de antemano


----------



## Racuta (Ene 17, 2021)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Ramon Ortega y soy un aficionado, siempre me ha gustado la electrónica y viendo tutoriales me he animado a reparar cosas de casa. Espero que ésto cambie (lo de aficionado/novato) gracias a todos vosotros. Un saludo.


----------



## 20serviJB12 (Ene 17, 2021)

Hola, a todos mi nombre es Jesús Buitrago. Tengo mi pequeño negocio de electrónica en Bogotá. Y me uní a éste grupo. Porque aun me queda por aprender y esperó ayudarles y me ayuden con algunos temas nuevos gracias. Espero contar con sus experiencia y ustedes con la mía.


----------



## Papupinito (Ene 18, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Benito, hace tiempo, mucho tiempo, me dediqué a la reparación de equipos electrónicos, después lo dejé para enfocar mi vida profesional por otro campo, nunca lo dejé definitivamente pero me he quedado muy desfasado, ahora la electrónica es un hobby y necesito actualizarme un poco.


----------



## Valver (Ene 18, 2021)

Buenas a todo,
Otro nuevo usuario por aquí con muchas ganas de aprender 

Un saludo.


----------



## Karlitos (Ene 19, 2021)

Hola todos. Me llamo Carlos tengo 50 años y soy de Madrid. Desde siempre me ha gustado la electrónica y intentar arreglar lo que cae en mis manos, espero aprender mucho de este gran foro


----------



## ardilla86 (Ene 19, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Rodolfo M, soy un entusiasta de la electrónica, hobbysta y diseñador de artefactos automáticos, pero mi pasión son los amplificadores, me gustan los esquemas y diagramas.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## joshela (Ene 19, 2021)

Buenas, mi nombre Jose Guevara, soy de Chilecito, Provincia de La Rioja, Argentina. No soy de escribir en los foros pero veo que esta muy bueno el sitio, soy apasionado de la electrónica y tengo como entretenimiento reparar artefactos eléctricos/electrónicos hace varios años ya. Gracias por permitirme estar en este sitio, y saludos a todos.-

PD: Una postal de mi querido terruño.-


----------



## geraldgangsta (Ene 19, 2021)

Buena tarde, me llamo Jaime, soy de mexico, me gusta la electronica, se cosas muy basicas, y espero poder obtener mas conocimiento aqui, saludos a todos!


----------



## Jaguarg (Ene 19, 2021)

Saludos:
Mi nombre Tnglo. Juan Granizo 
desde Ecuador un abrazo a la comunidad de electrónica.


----------



## pedronky (Ene 19, 2021)

Saludos a toda la comunidad, me llamo Pedro Augusto Lameda, venezolano, y soy un enamorado de la electrónica y todo lo que tenga que ver con electricidad, era un hobbista, pero ante la situación económica que atravesamos en mi país, ahora dependo de arreglar de cuanto aparato aparezca bien sean... tvs, pcs, laptops, gracias por  aceptarme y espero ayudar en lo que pueda con mis modestos conocimientos, gracias..!!


----------



## marioya (Ene 20, 2021)

Hola. Mi nombre es Mario de Asturias, me interesa todo el tema de electrónica e informática. Espero aportar y encontrar soluciones a nuestras dudas. Un saludo!


----------



## sergiocachi (Ene 20, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Sergio, no se mucho de electrónica pero me gusta mucho reparar tv, espero que me ayuden, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Lpla64 (Ene 20, 2021)

Saludos

Me llamo Luis Pla,escribo desde España.Trabajo como técnico de sonido profesional desde hace más de 35 años,aunque la electrónica ha sido siempre mi otra pasión.
Soy coleccionista de equipos de medición electrónica y de equipos de sonido antigüos.

He visto temas muy interesantes por aquí.Seguro que voy a pasar muchas horas por aquí.

Gracias.


----------



## JuanDanielZ (Ene 20, 2021)

Buenas tardes compañeros. Me gusta mucho la electrónica, equipos relacionados con la música y el sonido principalmente. Mi objetivo es aprender a repararlos y aprender a crear sintetizadores. Espero pasar gratos momentos así como ayudar a la comunidad.


----------



## AntonioChile (Ene 20, 2021)

Hola gracias por la aceptacion al ingreso en su pagina, muy interesante, espero obtener información y también proporcionaré la que yo manejo para que aquellos que quieran saber sobre telecomunicaciones satelitales desde la señal hasta el hogar pasando por los headend, me pregunta y con todo gusto le ayudare.


----------



## YoandyC (Ene 21, 2021)

Hola soy nuevo en el forum mi nombre es Yoandy 35años soy de Cuba licenciado en electromedicina y como a todos me apasiona la electrónica, espero poder compartir ideas y conocimientos. Gracias


----------



## LorneMalvo (Ene 21, 2021)

Hola,
Me uno al foro desde España. Siempre he querido aprender sobre electrónica pero nunca di el paso, ahora espero iniciarme con la ayuda de la comunidad.


----------



## jose190594 (Ene 21, 2021)

Mi nombre es Jose Altamirano, ingeniero en sistema y me encanta la parte de electrónica más en el área de sonido, saludos a todos desde León Nicaragua.


----------



## emorillo1 (Ene 21, 2021)

Buenas Tardes, estimado soy Elis Morillo, Técnico en Informática y fanático de la electrónica, mis saludos desde Venezuela.


----------



## FrankOppenheim (Ene 22, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy Frank, desde Granada (España), aficionado principiante en el mundo de la electrónica. Buscando soluciones para algún que otro proyecto, encontré este foro al que, desde hoy me uno.

Un afectuoso saludo a todos.


----------



## aguspab (Ene 22, 2021)

hola buen dia mi nombre es Pablo, es mi primer dia en el foro me encanta todo lo que sea electrónica ,estoy estudian ingeniería en unm de moreno y  bueno agradezco poder ser parte de este foro , también tengo conocimiento en lo que es instalaciones de parlantes audio y car.. les dejo una lista de capacitores para el que le interesa abzs.


----------



## Vinicio Mendez (Ene 22, 2021)

Hola. Mi nombre es Vinicio Mendez. tengo 65 años y soy un apasionado por el sonido de alta fidelidad. Me gusta diseñar y construir cajas y divisores de frecuencia, con lo que he logrado unos bafles muy buenos. Tengo muchas expectativas de pertenecer a esta comunidad. Saludos.


----------



## Albert glez (Ene 22, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Mi nombre es Albert, soy de México y soy una persona entusiasta en los conceptos de la electrónica y electricidad. Estudio en el Instituto Politécnico Nacional (ingeniería) y es para mí un gran placer y un honor me hayan dado la oportunidad de pertenecer a este grupo de personas con grandes conocimientos, los cuales, si me lo permiten; aprovecharé. 
Gracias


----------



## carloskolnik (Ene 22, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Carlos Kolnik y me encanta la electrónica, arreglo cualquier cosa, es mi pasión.


----------



## Guimel (Ene 23, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Miguel, soy y vivo en España. Estoy jubilado y toda mi vida he estado trabajando en temas de electrónica, telecomunicaciones y ordenadores, y ahora lo tengo como hobby.


----------



## armaduelle (Ene 23, 2021)

Soy Víctor vivo en España, desde siempre me han interesado la electrónica y las aplicaciones en la parte del sonido. Espero dar ideas y a la vez ser parte activa de este foro.


----------



## Pibeviejo (Ene 23, 2021)

Hola estimado Sr. Cuenca, soy Rafael, 57 años mi hobby es card audio en casa . Gracias por permitirme participar en su página, un gran saludo !


----------



## javier-orion (Ene 23, 2021)

Hola a todos.
Soy nuevo por aqui. Espero aprender de vosotros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Araaiza79 (Ene 23, 2021)

Hola, soy Carlos Araiza de Torreón México, me encanta la electrónica, soy aficionado, espero me ayuden y alguna vez ayudar con algún tema.
Saludos amigos !


----------



## Ilicitano (Ene 23, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​


Hola a todos, Me llamo Miguel y de pequeño queria ser tecnico de televisores ( entonces blanco y negro) pero tomè otros derroteros, ahora quiero arreglar algunas cosillas y necesito su ayuda. Gracias.


----------



## Sermangon (Ene 23, 2021)

Buenas noches, me llamo Sergio, soy de Ciudad Real, 43 años y he encontrado este foro para ver si encuentro información que me ayude a arreglar mi tv LG.
Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Rodolfoayonhdz@gmail (Ene 23, 2021)

Hola, soy Rodolfo me dedique a la electrónica desde hace 40 años y con el apagón analógico en México, me dedique a las ventas, pero con el COVID 19 ya no pude vender, por lo que le avise a mis vecinos que reparo aparatos y aquí estoy de nuevo. A sus ordenes en lo que pueda ayudar.


----------



## Ricardo@fde (Ene 23, 2021)

Hola a todos. Los saludos desde Córdoba, Argentina. Ya en mi juventud me atrajo la electrónica, y hace muy muchos años estudié Ingeniería, pero por las vueltas de la vida en el trabajo que tengo desde hace muchos años es poco lo que aplico de la carrera, y ya he quedado un poco rezagado con las novedades. Entré al foro buscando información para reparar el TV LED de mi hija, y en verdad por lo que he visto, hay mucha amabilidad y gentileza para compartir conocimientos, intentaré comportarme de igual manera si se da la ocasión. Y los dejo con la despedida habitual en estos días: cuídense y que sigan saludables.


----------



## Frigorin (Ene 24, 2021)

Muy buenas mi nombre es Ivan soy Frigorista y el mundo de la electronica me encanta desde siempre y con
las maquinas modernas inverter todo es electrinica y me tengo que poner al dia de todo lo que pueda.
muchas gracias por aceptarme en el grupo.


----------



## Marcos v. (Ene 24, 2021)

Saludos. desde  Venezuela , tengo equipo y deseo restaurar, como por ejemplo un gm 40


----------



## JCOP1704 (Ene 24, 2021)

Hola compañeros de oficio...mi nombre es Julio Cesar Orozco Pacheco , tengo 47 años , me dedico a reparar equipo de impresión de todas las marcas , televisores, cargadores , etc, ya saben nuestro oficio abarca todo, espero tener mucho apoyo  de todos ustedes y que podamos compartir  nuestras vivencias, un saludo desde Puebla, Mexico. Saludos !


----------



## Avanz (Ene 25, 2021)

Hola Compañeros 
Un saludo a todos


----------



## disponible (Ene 25, 2021)

Hola a todos: Soy Alfredo , apasionado por la vida y por otras quince cosas mas, entre ellas la electrónica. La vivo desde hace... unos 55 años.
mi primer circuito un temporizador de "Radiorama", después subscrito a Elektor, y otras 5 revistas de electrónica mas.
Como reflexión, creo que a medida que la electrónica entra de forma progresiva a formar parte de nuestras vidas en casi todo..., los jóvenes van perdiendo el interés por el como y porqué de su funcionamiento.
vivo en Cuenca (España).
Como lema quisiera dejar una frase no mía pero cierta, "la vida es un frenesí", que le vamos ha hacer.
¡Ah! disponible es porque lo estoy.


----------



## Jeswiyo (Ene 25, 2021)

Buenas tardes soy Jesús Nazareno, de Gran Canaria, Islas Canarias España, tengo 54 años y metido en la electrónica desde los 11, estudié 4 años de elelectrónica, realicé un grado medio de 2 años  y me llegué al 2ª curso del grado superior, de electrónica industrial y telecomunicaciones, pasando a otra especialidad Imagen y Sonido, por lo que soy técnico superior en producción de audiovisuales y espectáculos, siempre me ha gustado la electrónica aplicada al sonido y a la imagen, pero más en la parte de sonido en la que llevo desde niño.

Llevo varios años con discapacidad y conocí este foro navegando por la red, me gusta sobre todo el compañerismo que hay, porque si no nos ayudamos nosotros ¿quien lo hace?, me gusta compartir conocimientos y tengo manuales de aparatos HiFi de audio propios y ajenos, que he ido acumulando durante años, y los pongo a disposición de todos los compañeros del foro, lo mejor es compartir conocimientos y habilidades para tener un mundo mejor para todos.

Un Afectuoso Saludo de Jesús Nazareno


----------



## Gabriel Leroy (Ene 25, 2021)

Hola amigos...gracias por aceptarme..Soy de Mar del Plata Argentina....Hace 40años en en el rubro. Servicio oficial Samsung, Sony ,Philips.
Un abrazo para todos los colegas...


----------



## coquimbo (Ene 25, 2021)

Hola amigos, soy de Buenos Aires Argentina, técnico electrónico, 62 años y tratando de compartir y ayudar en todos los temas que pueda.
Gracias por aceptarme. Abrazo fuerte para todos¡¡¡¡


----------



## Masterman_Fawa (Ene 25, 2021)

Buenas Noches. Buenos días, me llamo Fabian Adolfo Sosa, soy de Resistencia Chaco y me gusta la electrónica, estudio actualmente la carrera de técnico en Mecatrónica en la UTN, y me gustaría poder compartir experiencias en algunas reparaciones y solicitar la ayuda del foro para realizar algunas que me resultan difíciles, desde ya muchas gracias por su atención y la de poder ser parte integrante de éste foro de electrónica, desde ya les agradezco a todos los integrantes por permitirme la participación.


----------



## ayame hiragi (Ene 25, 2021)

Hola, buenas a todos los de éste foro y simplemente gracias por permitirme ser parte de el mismo, saludos para todos xd


----------



## JPMontero (Ene 26, 2021)

Buenos días a todos los componentes de este foro, gracias por admitirme y ser parte del mismo. En la medida de lo posible trataré de colaborar en todo lo posible.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## rafeta_pc (Ene 26, 2021)

Buenos dias, 

Me llamo Rafa, soy de Calpe - Alicante (España), y he decidio unirme a este gran grupo por que quiero arreglar cosillas que tengo en casa, me da pena tirarlas por que son muuuy antiguas, y a ver como se me da....., gracias por aceptarme y saludos a todos los integrantes.


----------



## marcos234 (Ene 26, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy Marcos.


----------



## acevedojhon (Ene 26, 2021)

Buenos días cómo están , gracias por el foro.


----------



## jesusenrique (Ene 26, 2021)

Buenas, mi nombre es Jesus, soy de Venezuela, tengo 35 años, me gusta la electrónica aunque no he podido estudiarla y actualmente estoy empezando a indagar y aprender sobre la misma aunque mis conocimientos están en cero prácticamente.


----------



## ftraxx (Ene 27, 2021)

Buenos días a todo el mundo desde España, mi nombre es Andrés y me gusta mucho la electrónica, siempre que se estropea alguna cosa por casa me dedico a desmontarlo todo para encontrar el fallo, lo último en arreglar la resistencia del termo del agua caliente .
Estoy encantado de pertenecer a esta gran comunidad y con ganas de aprender mucho sobre el tema.

Saludos!


----------



## ismaeleesto (Ene 27, 2021)

Buenos días, estoy super super encantado de poder charlar con ustedes y pasar grandes días!!


----------



## Pere Esteve (Ene 27, 2021)

Buenos días les quiero dar las gracias por aceptarme en este foro de electrónica, espero utilizar sus comentarios y poder dar mis pequeños conocimientos.


----------



## hankook (Ene 27, 2021)

Hola, encantado de formar parte de un foro tan interesante!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## jose-tomasi1970@hotm (Ene 27, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Jose  tengo 50 años , vivo en Ciudad Real , soy aficionado a la electrónica, quisiera aprender mas, hago algunas cosas pero a nivel domestico, gracias.


----------



## palmalat (Ene 27, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy de España, de Málaga, me gusta la electrónica y la descubrí tarde, hace unos 15 años, ahora tengo 44 pero me sigue apasionando la electrónica y microelectrónica, muchas gracias a todos y espero aportar y aprender en éste foro, un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Alexiseitan (Ene 27, 2021)

Hola a todos, muchas gracias por dejar agregarme a éste foro de electrónica, por lo visto en éste foro hay mucho respeto ya que en otros grupos solo se burlan o discriminan a los aprendices y yo soy uno de ellos, es básico lo que se y me gustaría aprender bien de la electrónica y así poder ayudar , para Febrero voy a empezar un curso en reparación de celulares y después continuaré con cursos de electrónica ya que hay mucho por aprender, gracias a todos y mucha suerte en todos su planes y emprendimientos.


----------



## edier (Ene 28, 2021)

Hola, buen día grupo, soy Edier Rada desde Colombia , soy aficionado a la electronica , felicidades.


----------



## Rubensan40 (Ene 28, 2021)

Mi nombre es rubensan40, gracias por el foro.

Mi name is rubensan40, thanks for this forum.


----------



## luquiluk (Ene 28, 2021)

Hola a todos, me llamo Luis y quiero arreglar alguna cosilla de casa por mi cuenta


----------



## Charrua (Ene 28, 2021)

Saludos mi nombre es Antonio vivo en Barcelona Catalunya, soy Uruguayo y jubilado y me encanta la electrónica del pasado sobre todo el receptor superheterodino con sus clásicas válvulas.
Me gusta experimentar y realizar reconstrucciones de viejos aparatos.
Un gran saludo a todos.


----------



## cuias (Ene 28, 2021)

Hola, soy nuevo, me ha parecido muy buen foro.


----------



## Alanalmada (Ene 29, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Alan soy de Buenos Aires. Hago de hobby electrónica y me gusta todo lo que tiene que ver con el audio, siempre el foro me sirvió para despejar dudas así que me uni a esta gran familia. Saludos !


----------



## jmuniz (Ene 29, 2021)

Hola a todo el grupo,aunque ya estaba en el,vuelvo a entrar para seguir adquiriendo conocimientos de electronica.


----------



## Tintoretto (Ene 29, 2021)

Hola a todos! Me presento. Soy Javi . No tengo prácticamente conocimientos de electrónica pero siempre me ha llamado mucho la atención. Espero aprender mucho de ustedes y por favor, disculpen si realizo alguna pregunta "tonta".... Saludos!


----------



## Carlos Pineda (Ene 29, 2021)

Buen día amigos, mi nombre es Carlos Pineda, soy de Honduras, me parece muy interesante éste mundo de la comunicación, donde se comparten muchas cosas...
Recuerden tienen un amigo más...
Saludos a la distancia...


----------



## danielfch2021 (Ene 29, 2021)

Buenas tardes grupo! Mi nombre es Daniel, soy de La Habana y tengo algunos equipos de audio vintage donde escucho mis vinilos y cassettes que colecciono. Espero aclarar mis dudas con la ayuda de ustedes. Un saludo!


----------



## Dagas (Ene 29, 2021)

Hola Buenas noches Mi nombre es Francisco Hurtado Me uno a este foro para aprender sobre el audio


----------



## puntquatre (Ene 30, 2021)

Hola, un saludo desde la isla de Mallorca, en España.
Mi nombre es Juan, y supongo que como todos ustedes, soy un gran aficionado a la electrónica, especialmente al tema de sonido. Técnico de telecomunicaciones desde hace treinta años, he encontrado en esta página la ayuda que buscaba en numerosas ocasiones, y aquí estoy para cooperar en la medida de mis posibilidades. Espero poder ayudar a solucionar algún problema, como ustedes me han solucionado alguna reparación complicada.


----------



## Javier2021 (Ene 30, 2021)

Hola. Me llamo Javier, tengo 62 años, vivo en Parana E. Rios y vengo de la electromedicina.
Soy técnico electromecánico electrónico nacional, recibido en el consejo nacional de educación técnica en el año 1977
Ahora ya jubilado en vialidad, como hobby a mis amigos no les puedo decir que no, porque me gusta mucho la electrónica y sentir la emoción de encender algo destruido y verlo funcionar.
Pero claro, como jubilado, no siempre se justifica que tenga circuitos, por lo que estoy muy agradecido con ustedes por haberme aceptado.
He observado lo práctico que son para transmitir ayuda, hasta para que los más improvisados entendamos este apasionante oficio.
Espero poder muy humildemente aportar algo de mi experiencia si es requerida.
Cordiales Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Morales66 (Ene 30, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola, Saludos para toda la comunidad, soy cubano, tengo 54 años y técnico medio en química azucarera pero trabajo la electrónica profesionalmente hace más de 25 años, actualmente trabajo como técnico en Corporación CIMEX en servicios técnicos profesionales, reparando impresoras , monitores LCD y CRT, sistemas de audio y luces inteligentes, equipos de TV satelital por fibra óptica, etc. , espero unirme a ésta comunidad y que me sea de gran ayuda, yo por mi parte deseo apoyar con mi modesto conocimiento , aqui estoy para todos los que me necesiten fraternalmente.
Saludos para todos.


----------



## martu20092 (Ene 30, 2021)

Hola amigos , mi nombre es Ricardo Pizarro , soy aficionado a la electronica con conocimientos básicos , me gustaría poder aprender mas e intercambiar opiniones y materiales de trabajos con uds., desde ya les agradezco por poder hacerme participe de éste foro de electrónica que seguramente comparten las mismas expectativas y pasión por lo que hacemos.


----------



## Chusplin (Ene 30, 2021)

Hola:
Me llamo Jesús, me gusta la electrónica. Básicamente soy autodidacta.
Saludos


----------



## Barbarito (Ene 31, 2021)

Hola a todos.
Soy Barbarito, de Cuba 36 años.
Soy tan apasionado por la electronica como la mayoría de los participantes. Me encantaría poder colaborar y ayudar en la medida de mis conocimientos. Me especializo en Telecomunicaciones y Centrales Telefónicas PBX, espero además poder recibir ayuda de ustedes en lo que pueda necesitar. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Bladimir (Ene 31, 2021)

Yo soy Bladimir Fuentes y soy un aficionado de la electrónica


----------



## Edulg (Ene 31, 2021)

Buenas tardes,soy Eduardo, me encanta los temas eléctricos y tengo experiencia en ellos, la electronica la tengo un poco olvidada pero gracias a este foro estoy empezando a retomarla.
Saludos a todos!!!!!


----------



## EDUMORU (Ene 31, 2021)

Buenas tardes a todos, mi nombre es Eduardo, estudié electrónica de telecomunicaciones pero ya hace 23 años. Ahora quisiera retomar el tema de las reparaciones en especial tv.  Confío poder aprender y al mismo tiempo aportar los conocimientos que me sea posible. Saludos


----------



## pinoocho (Feb 1, 2021)

Saludos a todos ,
Mi nombre es Pepe y soy un aficionado a la electrónica desde hace mucho tiempo, cuando la ciencia caminaba a paso lento.
Entonces yo era joven y caminaba muy rápido y nos manejabamos medio bien la tecnología electrónica y yo mismo.
Ahora que ya la edad te hace andar despacio, la ciencia vuela y lo que aprendes hoy, para mañana ya es antiguo.
Gracias por recibirme en vuestro foro, espero aprender mucho y si puedo aportar algo de lo poco que sé, lo compartiré con gusto.


----------



## elecdamar (Feb 1, 2021)

Hola grupo, gracias por su atención y bendiciones y gracias por brindar sus conocimientos.


----------



## folder39 (Feb 1, 2021)

Hola integrantes de foros de electronica .....mi nombre es Francisco y estuve bastante tiempo alejado de la web curiosamente por razones de trabajo, sin embargo la pandemia nos ha cambiado todo el ciclo y ahora estoy laborando por zomm. Gracias por participar con todos ustedes.


----------



## Rmontero10 (Feb 1, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Buenas amigos, mi Nombre es Ricardo Montero de San José, Costa Rica, ya pensionado hace 2 años, siempre trabajé en mantenimiento industrial, en la parte eléctrica y electrónica, ahora cuando veo un proyecto bonito, como un hobby lo realizo, espero compartir con todos las publicaciones como soporte entre los miembros del grupo.


----------



## fidel montero (Feb 1, 2021)

Buenas Tardes a todos, soy un nuevo usuario, y empecé a estudiar electrónica éste último tiempo guiado por mi pasión por la música valvular, soy un completo ignorante en la materia por lo que me interesa incorporar conocimientos y quería empezar con la practica al armar un pequeño amplificador para auriculares de 64 ohms. Estoy buscando por todos lados algún diagrama esquemático que pueda darme una solución al respecto pero no he conseguido, si alguno sabe , agradecido. Saludos


----------



## Maniako33 (Feb 1, 2021)

Hola, muy buenas noches a todos y me presento, soy Ricardo Ramon Reyes originario del Puerto de Veracruz, de la Ciudad de México, saludos para todos.


----------



## Axael (Feb 2, 2021)

Hola buenos días o buenas tardes a todos aquí en el  Foro  tengo 30 años y llevo solamente aproximados dos años y medio en la electrónica soy muy apacionado con todo lo que corresponde a la electrónica en mis pocos años he experimentado mi pasión por la electrónica y he hecho ya unos pocos amplificadores hace unos días realice un pequeño pero potente amplificador con el tda7297 que es muy bueno si alguno.desea hacerlo con gusto comparto el material me gusta ayudar en lo que pueda y estoy aprendiendo.mucha cosas nueva y buenas en muchos grupos en los cuales estoy también espero aprender mucho aquí en este foro saludos a todos colegas


----------



## RobertoHertz (Feb 2, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy Roberto Ordoñez de Santa Fe Argentina, técnico electronico y a lo largo de mi vida he reparado TV, construido equipos de audio, trabajado en comunicaciones y en los últimos tiempos reparo máquinas industriales (soldaduras, plasmas, etc), la electrónica es mi pasión y espero poder compartir experiencias con todos. Gracias por aceptarme y les dejo mi saludo a todos.


----------



## Concejero123 (Feb 2, 2021)

Saludos me presento,  y espero aprender programar pc es lo mio ahora a pegarme con embebido de momento pierdo. saludos a toda comunidad y alguien conocido encontrare  seguro  "el mundo es un pañuelo"


----------



## Manutec (Feb 2, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Hola Mi nombre es Manuel Garcia, vivo en Madrid (España) y desde siempre ma ha gustado la electrónica, he trabajado con tv B/N y color ,     los antiguos tv de TRC (ya desaparecidos). Soy Técnico especialista en electrónica industrial (Formación Profesional).

Llevo tiempo desconectado (profesionalmente), pero sigo con la electrónica a modo personal.
Este foro ya lo conozco de hace unos años que estuve dado de alta, y la verdad es que es estupendo.
Aquí seguiré aprendiendo pues siempre se aprende y lo que pueda aportar lo haré gustoso.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Miguel Angel Alejand (Feb 2, 2021)

Muy buenas a todos/todas. Me llamo Miguel Angel Alejandro y vivo e Pozuelo de Alarcón, en la provincia de Madrid. Profesional de las radiocomunicaciones marítimas y aeronáuticas, ya jubilado y con gran afición a la Música Clásica. Suelo reparar todo tipo de equipos electrónicos haciendo favores a familiares y amigos. Me dispongo a colaborar en lo posible en este foro y a seguir aprendiendo. Un saludo muy cordial.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Rafael R (Feb 2, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Rafael, recién conozco esta comunidad y me ha interesado mucho.


----------



## shtecnico (Feb 3, 2021)

Hola me llamo Juan Luis Santiago Huilcapan. Tengo 46 años y soy técnico reparador. Soy de Argentina. Me gusta la reparación de diversos aparatos y electrodomésticos pero siempre hay cosas para aprender y también compartir experiencias en la solución de fallas sobre todo en estos tiempos de pandemia en los cuales la situación laboral y la obtención de repuestos es tan complicada. Gracias por este foro del cual he leído varios posts y es realmente muy útil y enriquecedor.


----------



## minciarte49 (Feb 3, 2021)

Saludos a todos los miembros de ésta comunidad, desde mi trinchera quemando transistores en mi protoboard.


----------



## Hafsum (Feb 3, 2021)

Hola, escribo desde Málaga (España). Mi nombre es Rafael y aunque tengo muy escasos conocimientos de electrónica, básicamente lo que he leído en Internet, siempre me ha llamado la atención la magia que ésta proporciona. Lo que sí soy aficionado es a destripar viejos cacharros y tratar de identificar sus componentes, pero me pierdo al pretender hilar uno con otro. Espero aprender mucho de vosotros. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## 12BY7 (Feb 3, 2021)

Hola amigos, soy de la vieja escuela de electronicos, me apasiona la electronica y estoy aqui, para seguir aprendiendo de lo nuevo y dar una mano si es necesario. Saludos colegas!


----------



## william ramos (Feb 3, 2021)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme, me llamo William Ramos soy técnico.


----------



## Leoic82 (Feb 3, 2021)

Espero encontrar gente copada para intercambiar conocimientos y aprender ! Saludos


----------



## FJELECTRIC (Feb 3, 2021)

Hola a todos..de antemano muchas gracias por permitir registrarme en este valioso foro de electrónica.
Mi nombre es Fernando Velásquez, 55 años, ingeniero mecánico, de Venezuela, y aficionado a la electrónica.
Encontré este foro buscando en Google información de fuentes conmutadas, y me pareció muy valioso e importante, y proceso al registro respectivo.
Muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## quim303 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hola soy Joaquín, aficionado a manitas de todo y experto en nada.
Saludos.


----------



## canito (Feb 4, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Patricio, gracias por aceptarme, un saludos a todos los técnicos.


----------



## JesusCodina (Feb 4, 2021)

Buenas, soy jesus Codina, de Venezuela. Hace mas de 12 años me gradue de Ingeniero en Electronica, aun sigo estudiando, me apaciona las ramas de programacion, audio, microcontroladores, y en general el diseño. Dispuesto a compartir mis conocimientos.


----------



## HAL(ON (Feb 5, 2021)

Soy Gustavo . Me conocen como HAL(ON. me he dedicado a la electrónica en la parte de telecomunicaciones . Hoy en día realizando mantenimiento de emisoras . Realizó reparaciones de todo tipo de equipos que se pueden encontrar en una emisora. Además trabajo en armado de torres y antenas .


----------



## prasadh22 (Feb 5, 2021)

HI!! im prasad siriwardhana from sri lanka. im very interest about electronic and im making audio amplifiers as hobby. thank you!


----------



## Tuladanle (Feb 5, 2021)

Buenas tardes a todas y todos,
Reparador de electrónica jubilado, sigo librándome a mi antigua pasión, la alta fidelidad.
Su biblioteca de esquemas es muy interesante, gracias por compartirla.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## JMCASGALILEO (Feb 5, 2021)

Hola a todos,
Acabo de registrarme en el foro. Mi nombre es José María.
Soy aprendiz de todo, con mucha curiosidad en electrónica aunque mi cualificación es nula.
Mi interés fundamental se centra en conocer los principios de la electrónica desarrollada en equipos Hi-Fi y la operativa para acometer su mantenimiento.
Saludos


----------



## angelvera2112 (Feb 5, 2021)

Saludos amigos mi nombre es Ángel Vera tengo 30 años, me apasiona el mundo de la electrónica especialmente la rama de la microsoldadura, me dedico a la reparación de equipos móviles, saludos desde Cali-Colombia, siempre a la órden en lo que pueda ayudar.


----------



## Jpuppo (Feb 5, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Javier, soy de Venezuela y estoy estudiando electrónica, estoy en fase de aprendizaje, estamos a la orden para cualquier ayuda, en la medida que avance en mis estudios podre aportar. Saludos y gracias por aceptarme en el foro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## xostalacosta (Feb 6, 2021)

¡Hola todos! Me alegra ser parte de esta comunidad.


----------



## karsired (Feb 6, 2021)

Hola comunidad de electronicos.. soy Karsi Red de Argentina, un gusto poder compartir con todos udes. este apasionante hobby ... me interese en la electronica hace mas de 30 años pero no tan profundamente como deberia haberlo echo pero por experiencia y conocimiento de la vida y el trabajo me fui dando mañas para aprender durante el transcurso de la vida.. soy tecnico en comunicaciones, informatica y algo de programacion... 
Me intereso, cada vez que tengo n tiempo en la busqueda de informacion en foros, sitios y videos que hoy en dia la mayoria de los jonves no saben aprovechar.. Antes me gastaba el sueldo en revistas y libros para ampliar mis conocimieto.. ahora la tienen facil no? Bueno, me alegro que este sitio exista ya que leyendo otras presentaciones pude comprobar que hay animos y onda de brindar conocimientos y experiencia, de mi parte hare lo mismo .. un saludo a todos y buena vida.


----------



## Jba69 (Feb 6, 2021)

Muy buenas a todos.

Soy Jordi Bonet de Badalona, ciudad costera de la provincia de Barcelona. Tengo casi 58 años, la electrónica la tenía un poco olvidada por falta de tiempo, pero como ahora con la pandemia del maldito “bicho” me ha caido la faena, he vuelto a la carga para por lo menos intentar poner en estado de revista un par de etapas de potencia a válvulas QUAD II que compré hace ya más de 15 años.

En mi juventud monté varios kits, incluyendo mi primer amplificador hi-fi a transistores, además de unos bafles que me quedaron bastante resultones ya que la madera no se me dá nada mal. También tenía maña y paciencia en manufacturar circuitos impresos a la antigua, primero marcando con rotulador permanente y, más adelante, con los típicos letraset (en aquel entonces ya había placas fotosensibles, pero su precio y equipamiento estaba fuera de mi alcance).

Después me pasé a la programación, empezando con el BASIC en un Amstrad 464, luego, ya en una academia algo de código máquina y sobre todo COBOL. Más adelante volví a BASIC con el gestor de bases de datos BTRIEVE y, finalmente, por CLIPPER el que sigo usando a día de hoy gracias a the Harbour project. También hice algo de C, Java y otros, pero la verdad es que nunca me he acabado de adaptar a la programación visual, sigo siendo de escribir código.

Mis pocos conocimientos de electrónica me permitieron ser polivalente con lo que, en mi primer trabajo serio, me ocupaba tanto de la programación, como del hardware, además de que tenía muy por la mano la instalación y mantenimiento de las viejas redes Novell Netware.

A lo largo de los años, solamente he aprovechado mis conocimientos de electrónica para reparaciones domésticas, un TV LCD OKI que primero llevé a un SAT donde me dijeron que tenían que cambiar una placa entera que valía más de media tele, al final, con un par de electrolíticos solucioné la avería por menos de 50 céntimos de euro y, a día de hoy, sigue funcionando.
También, el pasado verano, aproveché para cambiar todos los electrolíticos de mi viejo ampli LUXMAN L2, además del potenciómetro de volumen que, a pesar de las limpiezas, seguía rascando.
Bien, y otras pequeñas cosas que ya ni recuerdo, ya que, salvo para reparaciones o mantenimiento de las instalaciones o aparatos a gas que dejo a los profesionales acreditados, en casa no entra nadie (miento, pintar no me gusta, con lo que lo dejo en manos de un amigo del ramo con el que intercambio servicios).

Bien, y ya me callo, no sé si podré hacer muchas aportaciones, pero, en lo que pueda intentaré ser proactivo. Y, por la vertiente egoista, consultaré lo posteado y, si fuera necesario, pediré auxilio ante posibles problemas que me surjan con la restauración de las etapas (aunque no me surjan, postearé como me va yendo la cosa).

Muchas gracias y hasta pronto.


----------



## pkleonellus (Feb 6, 2021)

Hola un gusto conocerlos  me llamo Erick   estoy aquí porque quiero  realizar unas preguntas a personas expertas en unos temas donde simplemente soy basura en conocimiento y quiero que pedirles ayuda por favor


----------



## CarlosCurbelo (Feb 6, 2021)

Hola como ya lo dice, mi nombre es Carlos, he entrado a este foro porque tengo algunos proyectos de electrónica, quisiera aprender y en algún momento dar alguna idea o sugerencia.


----------



## Ruso1912 (Feb 7, 2021)

Buenas noches o buenos días según corresponda, me presento... 
Me llamo Gustavo, soy de Entre Ríos, vivo en la ciudad de San Salvador y me dedico a la reparación de artefactos de casi todo tipo ja, estoy aprendiendo desde hace un tiempo de electrónica y a veces me surgen dudas, espero poder colaborar y despejar dudas que tenga yo en algún momento...


----------



## Ikemhla (Feb 7, 2021)

Hola
Yo soy Ike. Soy ingeniero electrónico. Amo la electrónica.
Me encanta compartir

Hi
I am Ike. I am an electronic Engineer. I love electronics.
I love sharing


----------



## rafadm (Feb 7, 2021)

Hola, soy Rafael, vivo en España y soy apasionado de la electronica, pero no tengo apenas conocimiento, soy electrico y me gustaria aprender un poco y poder hacer algunas cosillas para uso cotidiano y poder hacer algunos proyectos.
Saludos


----------



## DavidL (Feb 7, 2021)

Hola, buena tarde, mi me llamo David López. un apasionado de la mecánica y electrónica y como buen niño de todo lo que se mueva y tenga luces, ese siempre ha sido el incentivo de el gusto por la electrónica. me agrada lo que hacen estos días, estos foros donde se puede compartir información de cosas muy especificas, técnicas y maneras de reparar de todo.


----------



## Electrolito (Feb 7, 2021)

Hola, buenas, soy nuevo en el foro, me presento, soy Leo Baeza, soy de Chile y me gusta la electrónica, las reparaciones, ojalá me ayuden y pueda ayudar en todo lo que se necesita.


----------



## lukas75 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hola, soy Luis De la Rosa, soy de Barranquilla, Colombia, quiero aprender un poco más de electrónica, bendiciones para todos.


----------



## fiat600ts (Feb 8, 2021)

Hola, soy Rodolfo de Argentina, y estoy en éste foro dado mi cariño por la electrónica, no soy muy afecto a relacionarme pero estuve chusmeando el foro y me gusto la forma en que se manejan, así que hace años que estoy registrado pero nunca hice la presentación, así que tratare de aportar con lo poco que uno conoce.
Felicitaciones al creador y todos aquellos que integran éste foro.


----------



## 3000j90 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hola grupo, saludos, espero que podamos compartir ideas y sobre todos salir de dudas, gracias.


----------



## xauco13 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hola a todos, uno nuevo para ayudar en lo que pueda y aprender en lo que no sepa.


----------



## ManelBarbera (Feb 9, 2021)

Hola a todos, estoy aquí para aprender y para ayudar en lo que pueda


----------



## TONY_HARDDON (Feb 9, 2021)

Muy buenos días, buenas tardes, y buenas noches a todos, soy Tony de Madrid y tengo 51 años, me despertó la curiosidad por la electrónica a los 8 años y desde entonces estoy dando la batalla. Mis principios han  sido humildes, algo de BASIC con el ATARI, y luego con la ZX-81 y sus 16KB de expansión de RAM. Mucho después en unas navidades me regalaron el Apple IIc y casi el final del bachillerato la AMIGA 2000 de Commodore (Todavía me maravillan sus gráficos y sonido).

A los 12 años empece a coleccionar una enciclopedia de electrónica, recuerdo que era de SALVAT. Y tambien empece a hacer mis pinitos en mundo IBM PC con su famoso MS-DOS. Cuando ya entre en la universidad me topé con el mundo MAC de la mano de una Macintosh y toda la electrónica que podáis imaginar. Pasado el tiempo me considero un tipo capaz de programar en muchos lenguajes de programación para PC, LINUX y MAC.

Entendedor y diseñador de circuitos electrónicos analógicos y  con microcontroladores (8051, Microchip, ATMEL). Amante de los proyectos de Arduino y Raspberry. Newbie en el mundo de impresión 3D. Y además buen entendedor de FOREX. Espero poder ser un "buen" miembro de esta comunidad.

Muchas gracias a todos por su tiempo.


----------



## aitorsan (Feb 9, 2021)

Hola compañeros, mi nombre es Aitor, soy de Navarra y me he registrado para buscar ayuda ya que estoy desquiciado con los bms del infierno. Yo que me creía un maestro de la soldadura de estaño y de la renovación de aparatos........ Me estoy volviendo loco.
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## JBONECCHI (Feb 9, 2021)

Hola, soy Javier Bonecchii, diseñador industrial de profesión y reparatodo por hobby, espero poder participar del foro y aportar un poco a los aportes y preguntas de todos, así como he podido tomar soluciones de aquí. Es un gusto conocerles y espero poder apoyarlos en lo posible.


----------



## Sandor33 (Feb 10, 2021)

Hola a todos . Soy Sandor Pereyra Montevideo Uruguay. Trabajo por la cuenta hace muchos años también algo de hobby. En busca de información de lo que aquí se trata, eh llegado hasta aquí. Si bien hace mucho que estoy registrado, no recuerdo haber escrito un mensaje, saludando a todos y enviándoles mis saludos cordiales a todos y a los moradores , del foro. Desde ya muchas gracias Saludos


----------



## superbigo (Feb 10, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Rodrigo Escobar, soy de Chile y soy aficionado a la electrónica, estudié electrónica en el colegio, pero ahora solo es un afición, espero aportar con algo al grupo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## elgayegodonmanolo (Feb 10, 2021)

Gracias por aceptarme!


----------



## paquillo57 (Feb 10, 2021)

Hola a toda la gente del foro. Me llamo Paco Medina y soy de Granada. Estoy en el foro porque me ha parecido muy interesante y en el cual espero aprender muchas cosas.
Gracias y un saludo


----------



## juansuarezgil (Feb 10, 2021)

Buenas noches me llamo Juan soy de Tenerife y me gusta la electrónica, simpre me surgen dudas y aquí estoy para aprender gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Edward Philiphs (Feb 10, 2021)

Hola a todos! mi nombre es Edward y estoy aqui para saber mas sobre la informatica y de que va su estudio, asi como para tambien resolver unos problemillas que tengo jeje saludos!


----------



## Memodex7 (Feb 10, 2021)

Buenas tardes, me llamo Guillermo Félix, soy de México. Tengo 31 años, estudié ingeniería en Electrónica y actualmente cuento con un pequeño taller que a la vez sirve como lugar de investigación para mis experimentos.

Gracias por aceptarme en la comunidad, espero ser de ayuda y contar con su apoyo en mis dudas.


----------



## moshets (Feb 10, 2021)

Saludos. Gracias por formar parte de la gran familia de técnicos en electrónica, espero aprender de ustedes y en lo posible dar mis aporte en éste campo. Saludos desde Venezuela.


----------



## Rafa Molina (Feb 11, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Hola a todos, enredando con estas cosas de los voltios he dado con vosotros y me he animado a formar parte del foro.
Bien, fui radio telegrafista de la Armada durante ocho años y aunque ahora me dedico a algo muy diferente, estos tiempos que corren invitan a pasar tiempo en casa, de ahí que encontrase el olvidado polímetro, algunos transistores y viejos cargadores de teléfonos. Me volvió a picar el gusanillo de enredar con estas cosas, así que... aquí estoy, aunque algo "oxidado".
Se que recordare cosas olvidadas y aprenderé de vosotros y en lo que pueda, espero seros util.
Un saludo.


----------



## Alytuchi (Feb 11, 2021)

Hola a todos, me llamo Alberto y aunque soy bastante apañao arreglando temas, de electronica ando justito, aunque voy aprendiendo.

Me he dado de alta para aprender y así poder ir arreglando las cosillas que se rompen.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## ElVelec (Feb 11, 2021)

¡Hola soy iraní!
¡Tengo 14 años y espero poder traerte buenos proyectos!

سلام من ایرانی هستم!
من 14 ساله هستم و امیدوارم بتوانم پروژه های خوبی برای شما بیاورم!


----------



## TottanAlvar (Feb 11, 2021)

Buenas tardes a todos, Soy Tottan y me especializo en Mantenimiento de Sistemas, celulares y demás dispositivo, gracias a una solución que encontré acá para la actualización de un Smart TV es que estoy por acá. Gracias a todos por sus aportes


----------



## ReverendoH (Feb 11, 2021)

Mi nombre Es Angel Arias, vivo en Argentina en el interior de la provincia de Buenos Aires. Amo la Electrónica , reparo mucho  o lo intento, y construyo algunos que otros circuitos electrónicos para seguir ampliando mi taller. espero poder aportarles todas mis experiencias y también poder consultarlos. reparo todo tipo de Electrónica incluyendo celulares. Espero poder aportar ayuda desde mis humildes conocimientos. un abrazo y a su entera disposición.


----------



## oiram123 (Feb 12, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Me llamo Mario Zayas Mulet, vivo en Cuba y les doy las gracias por recibirme en su comunidad, les deseo a todo exitos y una buena salud, soy técnico en electrónica y me apasionan los temas interesantes debatidos en su gran foro, Dios guíe nuestros pasos y devuelva la salud al planeta, pueden contar con este amigo cubano para cualquier buena obra para el bien de la humanidad, saludos cordiales...


----------



## Pepej (Feb 12, 2021)

Hola amigos,
Pues soy un aficionadillo a la electrónica, me apasiona pero no es mi profesión, así que leeré mucho y si puedo aporta aunque sea un granito de arena lo haré encantado.
Saludos para todos los miembros de esta gran comunidad


----------



## Pacho0218 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hola comunidad muy agradecido por permitirme pertenecer a este grupo' de apasionados por la electrónica' yo lo soy desde siempre y ya tengo 69 años y no deja de sorprenderme cada ves con los nuevos adelantos de cada día. Gracias


----------



## Ivanin_8 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Ian, soy español. Espero que me sean de gran ayuda y no para vosotros, un saludo.


----------



## JoseloPe (Feb 13, 2021)

Hola gente. Soy tecnico en servicio de Linea Blanca y estoy comenzando con este apasionante mundo de la electronica. Muchas gracias por permitirme participar.
Jose Pellerino
Saludos


----------



## El Bolson (Feb 14, 2021)

Gracias por permitirme participar


----------



## AUDIOM X (Feb 14, 2021)

Hola a todos !!!!  Yo soy Victor Daniel PETRONIS de ciudad de Buenos Aires Argentina. Mi hobby siempre fue armar equipos de audio , interes que siempre tuve desde mi secundaria tecnica. Arme bafles con parlantes leea 1222 bf y 124 bf con tweeters de domo leea y medios 812 re  . Epoca muy linda de la fabrica de parlantes LEEA , navegando por internet encontre este foro de intereses comunes, tengo proyectos que quisiera realizar, seguro con sus consejos llegare a buen puerto. Desde ya agradezco poder ser parte de este lindo grupo .Saludos .


----------



## Alvaro Romero (Feb 14, 2021)

Hola a todos.

Mi nombre es Álvaro Romero, de Barranquilla-Colombia, soy Tecnólogo en Electrónica Industrial. Me gusta la electrónica desde muy niño, sobre todo lo correspondiente al Audio. Espero con mis conocimientos aportar un grano de arena cuando haya una inquietud sobre electricidad o electrónica a nivel industrial. También aprender de todos ustedes, que están mas aventajados en el campo electrónico. 

Saludos.


----------



## darkhd (Feb 15, 2021)

Un saludo desde Colombia, y que podamos colaborarnos entre todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## ECQDEF (Feb 15, 2021)

Que tal ! Mi nombre es Omar Quintanar, tengo 38 años, desde los 10 años empecé a desarmar mis juguetes y los aparatos electrónicos de casa y sigo sin lograr entender la electrónica.

Estoy aquí porque hace un par de semanas se me averió mi equipo de audio, llevo toda la semana tratando de armar un mini amplificador para poder escuchar mi música favorita.

Me siento muy contento porque con unos semiconductores que vengo guardando de mis aparatos "inservibles" mas un diagrama que me encontré en la internet he logrado, en un protoboard, hacer que funcione.


----------



## Facu777 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hola a todos los miembros del foro. Mi nombre es Facundo, soy de Temperley, Argentina. Soy un aficionado a la electrónica desde muy chico, así que estoy aquí para aprender y sin más desde ya gracias a todos, un abrazo.


----------



## arielitolage (Feb 15, 2021)

Hola a todos, la verdad un gusto formar parte de ésta comunidad, soy de Necochea, prov de Bs As.


----------



## Migueleton (Feb 15, 2021)

Hola yo solo soy a aficionado a la electrónica sin conocimientos pero con un deseo a la curiosidad por aprender la verdad Caí en este foro de pura casualidad, un día en que  Google me trajo a este foro , y con un poco de curiosidad, me puse a leer algunos renglones que parecían interesantes. Como quería ver algunos esquemas en especial stk404 y403 para hacer un amplificador y sin más  me tuve que registrar, espero me perdonen por ser tan impertinente y molestar, pero me da gusto al  encontrarme con un grupo de gente muy buena que intercambian sus conocimientos, así que me quedé por acá...y aquí estoy.


----------



## JoseLuis97 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hola a todos

Mi nombre es José Luis  soy cubano , 

Tengo una bicimoto  2T, y aca en Cuba conseguir  refacciones  es muy difícil quisiera  hacer un VAPER. Que es la cajita negra que viene con esos motores de donde les sale el cable de la bujía porque acá en Cuba eso es difícil  de encontrar  y estoy parado por ella


----------



## cold7900 (Feb 16, 2021)

Buenas.
Reparo teles por hoby, y para hacer favor a algunos amigos y familiares.
De electronica se un poquito, pero con ganas y ayuda d ela comunidad se sigue apendiendo.
De herramientas, acabo de adquirir un programador de BIOS (chino), un osciloscopio (chino y pequeño) y llevo varios meses con una estacion de rework y bueno... haciendo pruebas y aprendiendo a usarla.
Sin más hasta aqui mi presentación, espero poder ayudar y... recibir ayuda de la comunidad.
Nos vemos


----------



## robertrr (Feb 16, 2021)

Un saludo desde Cuba. Soy Ingeniero en Telecomunicaciones Y Electrónica, y desde ya les comento que en lo que pueda ayudar en hacer de este espacio un foro de bien y para que el conocimiento crezca , vayamos por eso y cuenten conmigo.

SALUDOS


----------



## time2021 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hola, soy Somhmer Rodriguez de Venezuela. tengo 53 años, curioso de la electrónica, y en estos momentos de crisis en mi país hay que saber de todo.
obtener ayuda de personas como ustedes es un tesoro invaluable.
un gran saludo y abrazo para todos los del foro y para los que estén en sus alrededores.


----------



## archimede57 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hola todos
Ciao a tutti


----------



## Carlospachi (Feb 17, 2021)

Buenas soy Carlos Pardo de Asturias, España, y realice estudios de instalaciones electricas, mis conocimientos de electronica son muy elementales, y con todo esto de la pandemia estoy intentado hacer algunas chapuzas personales, asi que por favor tengan un  poco de paciencia conmigo. Gracias


----------



## SAK 3 (Feb 17, 2021)

Buenas tardes, aqui en España.
Mi nombre es Ricardo y tengo 61 Años, estudié en mi juventud algo de electricidad y también 3 cursos de electrónica que nunca practiqué y ahora vuelvo a interesarme por esta afición.

Y creo que necesito mucha ayuda pues los conceptos los tengo muy olvidados.


----------



## gattorro (Feb 17, 2021)

Un  gusto para mí estar aquí, mi nombre es Ricardo Elek, desde los 70' trabajo en reparaciones electronicas aunque actualmente lo hago a medio tiempo a causa de la las restricciones por la pandemia. 

Llegue a Uds. buscando datos sobre un Mini Compo Philips y bueno, veo gente voluntariosa y aplicada, tratare de caminar juntos deseando que mejore el panorama de este gremio durante el transcurso del 2021. 

Atte. mis mejores saludos a ustedes. Ricardo


----------



## haho1967 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hola a todos los participantes de este foro, mi nombre es Hector Otamendi, tengo un taller de electrónica en Caracas, Venezuela orientado a repara tarjetas madres de Laptops, Computadoras y Monitores.


----------



## pc2000 (Feb 17, 2021)

Buenas , gracias por permitir información


----------



## Reparacionesjavi123 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hola buenas noches mi nombre es Javier y soy de Argentina, me dedico a reparar y fabricar parlantes de todo tipo a la página la vi miles de veces y no se porque me demoré en suscribirme así que espero ser de utilidad y ver algunas cosas que me sirvan también


----------



## celcom (Feb 17, 2021)

Gracias por aceptarme

Soy Adrian me dedico a la reparación y doy cursos de electrónica dispuesto a cooperar con el grupo


----------



## Coka24 (Feb 17, 2021)

Saludos mi nombre es Oscar soy de Guatemala, mi pasión por el mundo de la electrónica es nuevo pero espero aprender de los expertos y colaborar en el futuro, con la situación actual de la pandemia vivimos en encierro y hay que aprovechar el tiempo para adquirir nuevos conocimientos; a todos un saludo especial y cuídense de esta horrible enfermedad, e perdido familia y amigos  por eso les digo cuidarse con las normas que cada gobierno exija es lo mejor.


----------



## alcda (Feb 18, 2021)

Hola:
Mi nombre es Andrés, gracias al foro por todo lo que comparten. 
Tengo la electrónica como hobby y he leído mucho en este foro, espero poder devolver algo de lo aprendido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Jtsd11 (Feb 18, 2021)

Qué tal? Soy Julián, egresé de técnico electromecánico hace un rato largo; mis estudios tornaron a los medios y giré en la técnica de cine, televisión, publicidad y escenario. Siempre cerca del sonido, la imagen y la luz.
Tengo un algo el sonido, que me mata. Historias de una época dorada de la industria nacional, de mi viejo, mis tíos y mi abuelo, armando y diseñando. De un profesor de la UTN, un tal Bonello. De Jorge Blat. Sobre Holimar, LEEA y Kuster.
Un gusto poder leerlos. Saludos!


----------



## lualco (Feb 18, 2021)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Luis y vivo en Guadalajara, España. No soy técnico, sino un simple aficionado, pero bueno, cuando la cosa no es muy compleja me apaño bien. Encontré este foro y me pareció interesante, asi que aquí estoy.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Roberto carrillo (Feb 18, 2021)

Hola soy Roberto desde Cuba y me ha apasionado la electrónica en el poco tiempo que la conozco espero aprender mucho más en este foro, gracias


----------



## ajsd2573 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hola  soy Antonio José Sandoval Doza, Venezolano,  Electrónico desde niño, soy profesor Jubilado  de Electrónica, Ingeniero electrónico, y tengo una empresa de electrónica, no trabajo, mi divierto, con mi electrónica, siempre de vacaciones, llegue a este  mundo en el año 49, me siento que estoy empezado siempre con algo nuevo, estoy agradecido con Dios por lo que  soy, tengo una bella familia, seis  hijas. Buscando el varón, ahora tengo cuatro nietos y una nieta.


----------



## dionnecatari (Feb 18, 2021)

Buenas amigo, mi nombre es Dionne Catarí, soy de Venezuela, soy ing eléctrico, me gusta la electrónica de control me parece interesante el foro y muy educativo, espero compartir conocimiento, estoy a la órden y presto para ayudar y recibir ayuda ya que éste mundo de electrónica siempre hay avances que se deben seguir para lograr un  éxito profesional.


----------



## miguelur (Feb 19, 2021)

Hola. Soy Miguel de un pueblo de la provincia de Huelva.
Una de mis aficiones siempre ha sido el coleccionismo de equipos electrónicos antiguos.
En estos momentos estoy en la fase de adquirir material y como es lógico vienen con algún fallo debido a su antigüedad, por lo que espero que me podáis ayudar y me ofrezco para ayudar en lo que pueda de igual forma.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## TORRETAS (Feb 19, 2021)

Buen días, espero poder aportar y aprender


----------



## Karmonsal (Feb 19, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Carl, hace muchos años que estudié electrónica, de hecho actualmente y toda mi vida he trabajado de mecánico pero me ha vuelto a picar el gusanillo y estoy haciendo algunos prácticas para recordar, un saludo a todos, espero aprender en éste foro.


----------



## Karl_Mario (Feb 19, 2021)

Hola a todos los foristas o foreros mi nombre es Carlos Mario Silva soy de la Habana Cuba. He podido apreciar en quienes mi anticipan en su presentación, que son jóvenes y me alegra saber que ustedes hayan podido contar con tecnología suficiente para aprender desde esas edades tempranas pues yo estoy pasado de los 60 y no tuve esta oportunidad con anterioridad pero bueno como un fan más de la electrónica aquí estoy y estaré mientras pueda aprendiendo y enseñando en lo posible, soy técnico medio en sistema eléctrico industrial desde febrero de 1979 y revisando varias discusiones me he dado cuenta que soy casi analfabeto en varias cosas. Espero que aquí podamos aprender todos, gracias.


----------



## MIguelA (Feb 19, 2021)

Hola me llamo Miguel Angel Correa, vivo en la ciudad de La Plata Buenos Aires.
Me jubile y algo tenia que hacer y me puse a estudiar electronica, es muy apasinante, hay mucha tecnologia que aprender, gracias por dejarme participar.


----------



## peajorgee (Feb 20, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Jorge Peña, tengo 39 años y me gusta la electricidad y la electronica aunque me dediqué a estudiar otras profesiones, pero en la actualidad me dedico a aprender sobre electronica, soy nuevo en ésto, espero que muchos de ustedes me puedan ayudar.


----------



## Fersanin (Feb 20, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es José M. , lo mío son los coches ¿diréis que me he equivocado de foro verdad? , me uno a vosotros para solicitaros un a ayudita , gracias por dejarme entrar en vuestra comunidad y saludos para todos los que integráis este Foro.

José M. , Salu2


----------



## Pendorcho (Feb 20, 2021)

Buenos días gente linda soy horacio me gusta la electrónica,  la electricidad 
Tengo el hobi de soldar artesanalmente y me gusta charlar aprenderl ya que siempre aparece un problema nuevo que nunca nos paso trabajando y compartirlo en la chala en el foro.

Un saludo gente!


----------



## Perceptron (Feb 20, 2021)

Hola, saludos a todos, soy Jaime (Perceptron). Soy un ingeniero dinosaurio... trabajé con tarjetas perforadas y vi el nacimiento de los primeros PC como de muchas tecnologías. He hecho muchas cosas y me interesa compartir con otros fans de la electrónica, este sitio me pareció muy bueno... nos vemos

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 20, 2021



Jtsd11 dijo:


> Qué tal? Soy Julián, egresé de técnico electromecánico hace un rato largo; mis estudios tornaron a los medios y giré en la técnica de cine, televisión, publicidad y escenario. Siempre cerca del sonido, la imagen y la luz.
> Tengo un algo el sonido, que me mata. Historias de una época dorada de la industria nacional, de mi viejo, mis tíos y mi abuelo, armando y diseñando. De un profesor de la UTN, un tal Bonello. De Jorge Blat. Sobre Holimar, LEEA y Kuster.
> Un gusto poder leerlos. Saludos!


Hola, aquí hay un lugar que te volvería loco; hay una antigua casa donde hubo un tipo que hizo grabaciones con tambores ce cera, una cosa increible, dicen que todavía quedaban algunos vestigios... eso habría que verlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2021)

Perceptron dijo:


> Hola, aquí hay un lugar que te volvería loco; hay una antigua casa donde hubo un tipo que hizo grabaciones con tambores ce cera, una cosa increible, dicen que todavía quedaban algunos vestigios... eso habría que verlo


 
Dictáfonos

 




Tengo dos en bastante mal estado arrumbados por ahí


----------



## Roberto Quintana (Feb 20, 2021)

Buenas tardes mis estimados acabo de registrarme en el grupo, resido en Venezuela, mi me llamo Roberto Quintana, trabajo en el área Aeronáutica en el Dpto de Avionic, llegué al grupo buscando información referente a Tv, área que llama mucho la atención, mi principal interés compartir e intercambiar opiniones al respecto.
Saludos.


----------



## NicoVar (Feb 21, 2021)

Hola , mi nombre es Nicolas, de Argentina, soy técnico electrónico, trabajo haciendo reparaciones, me gustaría aprender mas sobre las tv recibiendo opiniones de otros que están mas avanzados en éste tema, y también aportar mis conocimientos a los demás.


----------



## semsette (Feb 21, 2021)

Hola a todos.


----------



## JUAN PINTO (Feb 21, 2021)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Juan Pinto y doy gracias a todos por haber formado esta comunidad; la considero de mucha utilidad ya que la suma de conocimientos y experiencias en culquier área ayuda mucho al progreso individual de cada uno de los participantes. Me gusta mucho la electrónica y espero poder aprender algo más y también aportar lo poco o mucho de mi experiencia. Gracias a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Yolo's Electronic (Feb 21, 2021)

Hola a todos soy Daniel león, de Mérida Venezuela, tengo 19 años,  y actualmente tengo un taller de Electrónica en general. Me apasiona la electrónica y desde los 13 años empecé a incursionar en este mundo maravilloso. 
Siempre me la paso ocupado pensando en qué nuevo proyecto hacer que me beneficie y facilite una tarea en la vida diaria, se ha convertido en un hobie para mí.

Había estado viendo el foro hasta el día de hoy que me registré.
Este foro es excelente ya que uno puede compartir su conocimiento con personas que están empezando y también aprender de aquellos que tienen más conocimiento, ya que la Electrónica está en constante desarrollo y todo los días se aprende algo nuevo.

!¡Gracias!¡ a los creadores del foro por tener está iniciativa y así debatir y afinar nuestros conocimientos.


----------



## Ptgs29 (Feb 21, 2021)

Saludos, mi nombre es Pedro, de Caracas Venezuela. Estoy a la orden para colaborar con todo aquel que lo requiera.


----------



## andresfido124 (Feb 23, 2021)

Mi Nombre es Andres, soy de Salta, deje la profesión hace 11 Años, estuve en otro rubro totalmente distinto, cansado de la rutina decidí encarar mi propio negocio, aca estoy desempolvando algunos manuales, y volviendo a esta profesión que es tan apasionante, exitos para todos...


----------



## dafer (Feb 23, 2021)

Buenas  tardes, soy Luis Davila, 58 años, Ing. en Mantenimiento Mecánico, apasionado de la electrónica para crear soluciones,
vivo en Venezuela.


----------



## ama12 (Feb 23, 2021)

Muy a gusto en estar en éste grupo.


----------



## jorgemelo (Feb 23, 2021)

Buenas a todos, excelente idea. Importante poder compartir los conocimientos. Espero poder aportar ideas e intercambiar conocimientos con todos.


----------



## JmC50 (Feb 23, 2021)

Gracias por aceptarme en el foro,  hola a todos soy Jaime, los saludo con gusto desde Chihuahua México, se un poco de electrónica  y me  interesa aprender mas, creo que es muy grande el campo de trabajo en ésta área, espero poder aportar algo y aprovechar los conocimientos que generosamente comparten aquí. Saludos nuevamente, que estén muy bien !


----------



## FabyFloyd (Feb 23, 2021)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Fabian y soy de Argentina, Vicente López, soy técnico electrónico aunque me dedico mas al rubro enlaces satelitales y microondas así que se me olvido mucho ya que hace rato que no quemo estaño a no ser por hobbys, soy radioaficionado, melómano y varias cosas mas.

Desde ya muchas gracias y espero poder aportar algo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Antonio_81 (Feb 24, 2021)

Buenas a todos, mi nombre es Antonio, acudo a la sabiduría del foro para resolver una duda pero antes aprovecho para saludar y agradeceros de antemano vuestra ayuda.


----------



## kevinjr (Feb 24, 2021)

Mi nombre es kevin Marchena , soy un apasionado por la electrónica y técnico en electrónica industrial , . Me considero un entusiasta, un emprendedor (así no haya tenido suerte hasta ahora en los emprendimientos).
Me gusta aportar mis conocimientos  y aprender de los demás.


----------



## Roberto Pasmino (Feb 24, 2021)

Hola a todos...soy Roberto Pasmiño de Chile. Después de un tiempo inactivo y producto de la pandemia que nos afecta a todos, he decidido comenzar un emprendimiento en la reparación de TV's y equipos electrónicos en general. Espero ser un aporte a esta comunidad y a la vez aprender mucho de uds. Si puedo ayudar con conocimientos o experiencia, lo haré con todo gusto.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Arcangel (Feb 24, 2021)

Hola gente linda, les comento soy de Santa Fe Capital tengo 58 años soy técnico electrónico  estuve durante muchos años como el arcángel  lo que sucedió  fue que  lleve a reparar esta máquina y sorpresa cuando la traje que ya no podía entrar mas al foro no entraba la clave nada Nada...así que ahora estoy como Arcángel con mas años pero con las mismas intenciones de poder ayudar a quien lo necesite. este es un foro muy bueno del cual uno cada día va aprendiendo .
Me siento orgulloso de pertenecer a este foro que mas que foro es una gran Familia. Les deseo lo mejor a todos !!!!!


----------



## Bfharreguy (Feb 24, 2021)

Hola ! soy Bernardo Harreguy ! Desde la provincia de Buenos Aires Argentina ! Me gusta la electrónica ! Pero lo mío es programación jeje, pero la robótica va de la mano con esto y bueno, estoy intentando incursionar!! Tengo 38 años y soy de Mar del Plata !
Estoy acá por un amplificador, y me gustó mucho como se ayudaban entre si, y nunca tuve la oportunidad de estar con personas que le guste éste mundo, y no conozco nadie físicamente que entienda mucho así que aqui estoy conociendo más gente del mismo saber !


----------



## jvraudio19 (Feb 24, 2021)

Hola soy Javier Olmedo Saludos de Acapulco Guerrero Mexico, tengo 45 años aprox, en Reparacion Mantenimiento, e Instalacion en Sistemas de Audio.


----------



## Vallerca (Feb 25, 2021)

Saludos a todos desde México


----------



## sonysin (Feb 25, 2021)

Saludos desde México a todos  los entusiastas de la electrónica, Me llamo Ignacio y me dedico al servicio técnico electrónico estoy dispuesto a aportar mi granito de arena para el enriquecimiento de este foro.


----------



## mramosmairena10 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hola 
Mi nombre es Michael Ramos, soy de Nicaragua estudiante de la carrera Ingeniería Electrónica, es un placer estar en la comunidad foro de electrónica.


----------



## Lacer21 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Luis soy ingeniero en electrónica soy de México me uní a  este foro por que al igual que muchos me gusta mucho la electrónica, electricidad y la instrumentación pero me gustaría seguir actualizandome y aprendiendo por que esto es muy extenso y creo que todos los días podemos aprender cosas nuevas espero poder contribuir también 
saludos


----------



## Anbarlord (Feb 26, 2021)

Buenas mi nombre es José tengo 30 años tengo el primer semestre de ingeniería eléctrica me apasiona la electrónica soy de Venezuela


----------



## BenitoDuce (Feb 26, 2021)

Hola, como estan?

Llegue al foro en busca de ayuda, soy de Venezuela. Estudie Ingnieria Industrial y siempre me ha interesado la informatica. Por otro lado, reciendo estoy conociendo el mundo de la electronica y me gustaria aprender mas junto a vosotros.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## hmanresa (Feb 26, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Héctor Manresa, de Cuba,  estudié ingeniería electrónica hace muchos años. No estoy muy actualizado pero siento el placer de estar entre camaradas. Gracias.


----------



## Link_OOT (Feb 27, 2021)

Hola, Me llamo Antonio López de Madrid y soy ingeniero informático. No he tocado nada de electrónica desde la carrera, pero estoy poniéndome al día y aprendiendo poco a poco. Saludos.


----------



## Carles655 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hola a todos, me llamo Carlos, de España, soy aficionado a todo un poco pero nada en concreto, hago mis pinitos y pequeñas explosiones con electronica pq tengo "bastante tiempo" pero nunca aprendí la electronica y por eso estoy aquí, para intentar hacer cositas con estaño....
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## geowanny (Feb 27, 2021)

Buenos días a todos, saludo desde Pantoño Estado Sucre Venezuela. Espero dar mis aporte de Tecnología en este Excelente Foros. Y aprender mucho mas de ustedes. Gracias


----------



## Aitorprgs (Feb 27, 2021)

Hola buenas a todos, soy Aitor y vengo a este foro buscando conocimientos de electrónica, y espero poder aportar también, un saludo a todos


----------



## Nachofrio (Feb 27, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Ignacio..de Bs.As. Argentina.
Soy tecnico en refrigeración y tecnico Aeronáutico..se poco y nada de electronica y estoy pronto a realizar un curso porque me interesa muchas, por ahora estuve aprendiendo de forma autodidacta gracias a sus foros.
Muchas gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## elmuma (Feb 27, 2021)

Hola,  buenos días mi nombre es  Eleazar, soy  del Caribe Colombiano, me gusta mucho la electrónica y me gustaría aprender  mucho mas de éste grupo.


----------



## LPedr0811 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hola a todos y a todas soy Informático pero me apasiona mucho la electrónica y me animé a varias reparaciones. Yo soy Autodidacta estudioso de la electrónica y vivo en la Provincia de Jujuy en mi querido País Argentina. Mucha suerte a todos y a todas en sus reparaciones!


----------



## a.matos (Feb 28, 2021)

Hola, soy Antonio Matos, soy un entusiasta de la electrónica y hago de esta mi profesión a nivel industrial, me encanta el audio, tengo algunos conocimientos, pero gracias a ti, seguro que adquiriré muchos más gracias por aceptar yo en su sitio, los abrazo a todos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 28, 2021

Hola, soy Antonio Matos, soy un entusiasta de la electrónica y hago de esta mi profesión a nivel industrial, me encanta el audio, tengo algunos conocimientos, pero gracias a ti, seguro que adquiriré muchos más gracias por aceptar yo en su sitio, los abrazo a todos.


----------



## oslandom (Feb 28, 2021)

Muy buenas tardes, saludos a todos los participantes de este foro, Mi nombre es Oslando Muñoz, de Venezuela, Tengo varios años trabajando como técnico electrónico, en reparaciones de equipos electrodomésticos, Por experiencia vividas, creo en la gran importancia que tienen estos foros por los muchos problemas que he resuelto con sus ayudas. y la importancia de conocer gente muy importante y generosa de todo el mundo.
Saludo muy fraternal a todo el grupo


----------



## Benino (Feb 28, 2021)

Hola a todo el mundo y muchas gracias de antemano porque seguro que me vais a echar un cable (nunca mejor dicho, que en un foro de electrónica) 
He llegado a este foro buscando una solución a un problema con un monitor Behringer B2031A, así que me voy para "reparación de equipos de audio" a ver si hay suerte.  
Un saludo


----------



## comcive (Feb 28, 2021)

buena tardes mi nombre es raul prieto ,trato de arreglar lo que pueda estoy en Venezuela


----------



## Sermiben (Mar 1, 2021)

Hola, soy Sergio MIGUELEZ de Lanús Provincia de Buenos Aires. Tengo 55 años y soy Técnico en electrónica. No es mi actividad habitual pero siempre aparece algún aparatito enfermo que pide que lo reparen. Y como uno lo lleva en la sngre, no me puedo resistir a "meterle mano". En fin, uno es como es. El soldador y el estaño, nunca deben de faltar. Saludos a todos. 
GRACIAS.


----------



## Diegogusavalos (Mar 1, 2021)

Hola gente. Bueno seré Breve:
Me llamo Diego, tengo 36 años y me fascina la mecánica y la electricidad. Soy muy curioso y me gusta escuchar/leer recomendaciones y aprender. Saludos


----------



## tunchidj2021 (Mar 1, 2021)

Hola soy Giani, Soy de Rosario, Santa fe y me gusta la electronica desde chico. Nunca la estudié a pesar de si trabajar de ella


----------



## danerisk (Mar 2, 2021)

Mnombre es Danerisk Yamil Perea Chaverra, soy un apasionado por la electrónica, y más por sus aplicaciones en beneficio de todos. Me considero un entusiasta, un emprendedor (así no haya tenido suerte hasta ahora en los emprendimientos).

Siempre quise estar en un  espacio donde las personas que nos dedicamos a la electrónica compartiéramos ideas, experiencia y conocimiento. Ese espacio es esta comunidad, y hasta ahora me he  divertido en ella.

compartamos


----------



## PulpoGlobal (Mar 2, 2021)

Hola


----------



## choraxio (Mar 2, 2021)

Que tal, ya tengo muchos años por acá en el foro, solo que perdí mi otra cuenta y pues nunca pude volver a ingresar, así que tuve que volver a registrarme.


----------



## Marlon .A.F (Mar 2, 2021)

Hola me llamo Marlon y me facina el mundo de la electronica y para mi esta espicialidad es increible ya que siempre aprendes algo nuevo y puedes crear y reparar equipos que son utiles para el beneficio humano.


----------



## Segundo (Mar 2, 2021)

Gracias por permitirme ser parte de este grupo


----------



## rosu54 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hola a todos, me llamo Juan Carlos y soy de Madrid, llevo toda la vida trabajando en informática y ahora trato de aprender algo de electrónica.
He conocido el foro buscando respuestas a las miles de dudas que me van surgiendo según trato de realizar algún proyectillo y creo que es una fuente enorme de conocimiento.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Pushkino (Mar 3, 2021)

Saludos, no conocía este foro, soy un hobbista de la electrónica que se ha decidido por estudiar robótica, soy de México, y pues espero aprender más sobre electrónica y ayudar a los que vengan con lo que pueda.


----------



## chegwi (Mar 3, 2021)

Que tal buenas tardes, soy Tom Mendoza  de Puebla México, gracias por aceptarme, soy uno mas en éste mundo tan maravilloso de la electrónica.


----------



## Franssss (Mar 4, 2021)

Buenos días soy Fran desde siempre me ha gustado la electrónica ahora tengo una pequeña oportunidad de desarrollarla un poco más así que estaré por aquí mareando y haciendo preguntas.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Horaniel (Mar 4, 2021)

Saludos estimada comunidad,

Soy Horacio Daniel resido en Argentina precisamente Buenos Aires, tengo 41 años, soy apasionado a la electrónica desde siempre, técnico químico de profesión y con habilidades para reparar lo que sea principalmente audio, incursionando en mecánica automotriz, TV, electrónica para músicos, soy guitarrista, luthier aficionado, y curioso en todo lo referido a electricidad y electrónica, dispuesto a brindar mi experiencia en lo que pueda y seguir aprendiendo.
Afortunadamente tenemos esta gran comunidad que nos ayudamos unos a otros.
Gracias totales.


----------



## profesor sobrino (Mar 4, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Carlos Sobrino, soy profesor de electrónica en Barranquilla por mas de 15 años, es grato compartir con ustedes y al mismo tiempo agradecerles por su aporte en éste mundo de la electrónica
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Roimd (Mar 4, 2021)

Hola a todos, me llamo Roi. No soy electrónico de profesión pero me gusta aprender, un saludo.


----------



## casicasi (Mar 5, 2021)

Soy nuevo por estos lares, os saludo a todos.
Espero seguir disfrutando de la electrónica con vosotros y pidiendo consejos.


----------



## Youssou (Mar 5, 2021)

Hola:

Soy Jesús de Málaga (España).

Me gustan todos los cacharros relacionados con el sonido y la hifi desde pequeño.

Encontré este foro por casualidad buscando info sobre cómo reparar un ampli y después de ver muchos de los hilos, creo que voy a leerme todos los posts sobre audio y amplificadores para aprender todo lo que pueda ya que mi intención es ser capaz de reparar los amplificadores que tengo estropeados. Me encanta poder arreglar algo por mí mismo (sea lo que sea).

Soy ingeniero informático y algo de electrónica se ve en la carrera, pero de ahí a reparar amplificadores va un trecho y nada como la experiencia para ser capaz de saber repararlos.

El nivel de mucha gente de este foro es fantástico y sobre todo, la paciencia que tienen algunos foreros para ayudar a los que menos saben. Mi aplauso para ellos.

Espero no dar mucho la lata y poder ayudar a otros foreros cuando mis conocimientos sean suficientes para ello.

¡Un saludo desde España!


----------



## JEKADICOVI (Mar 5, 2021)

Hola, saludos compañeros, desde Puerto Vallarta Jalisco Mexico, un placer estar por aquí, compartiendo y aprendiendo, espero que vaya todo bien, saludos.


----------



## Paco lencina (Mar 5, 2021)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Paco Lencina y soy tecnico de electronica desde hace 32 años.
Encantado de estar en este foro


----------



## Mirasepin (Mar 5, 2021)

Buenas gente, me llamo Antonio me defino como manitas pero no por arregla cosas sino por las ganas de arreglarlas.
De siempre me ha gustado desmontar aparatos para ver que falla, por desgracia la mayoría de ellos acababan en el conteiner de residuos o en un punto verde.

Buscando información y ayuda os he encontrado, espero que me podáis hecha una mano en mis averías caseras en las que me meto. XD.

Muchas gracias por crear esta comunidad, y gracias por aceptarme.
Un saludo desde Barcelona, España.


----------



## CARMITO (Mar 5, 2021)

Saludos a todos los miembros de este prestigioso foro, mi nombre es Carmito Romero, radio técnico de la vieja trova y quisiera aprender de todos ustedes...!


----------



## ErvitiJuan (Mar 5, 2021)

Hola gente, me presento en este foro, soy mecánico automotriz y mí interés por la electrónica (sobretodo la llamada discreta o analógica) se debe precisamente a los sistemas de inyección electrónica, tanto en éste foro como en el resto de Internet aparecieron circuitos sencillos que resuelven numerosos problemas cotidianos, en algún momento prometo hacer algún post para aportar algo a ésta comunidad, saludos


----------



## canguiri (Mar 5, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Ulises Rivera, doy de México, al igual que todos aquí me apasiona la electrónica, tengo un blog en el cual suelo postear, pero lugo lo compartiré para que se den una vuelta.
En fin, gracias por el foro y pues a aprender mucho, saludos a todos.


----------



## tololoche (Mar 6, 2021)

Hola, que tal, soy técnico en Tijuana, en lo que podamos ayudar, estamos aqui para seguir aprendiendo, gracias.


----------



## LUIS RICARDO123 (Mar 6, 2021)

Hola apreciables compañeros de este mundo en la electrónica, mi nombre es Luis Ricardo Gutierrez me fascina la electrónica y la programación, ya tengo 23 años en el ramo y me apunte en este foro para ver y compartir información que esta en nuestras manos y poder ayudar y recibir todo tipo de información para el pan de cada día gracias.


----------



## ariel19963herrera@gm (Mar 6, 2021)

Soy Ariel Herrera de Argentina, muy contento por encontrar este grupo de personas apasionadas por la electrónica, me pasa lo mismo que a uds, siempre investigando y compartiendo la experiencia y el conocimiento de esta hermosa profesión , saludos


----------



## _ARIEL (Mar 6, 2021)

Buenas Gente!, Soy Ariel, y vivo en Buenos Aires, Argentina, me gusta el mundo de la electrónica, de hecho hice varias cosas sencillas hace tiempo, y bueno me gusta ir ampliando conocimientos y poder ayudar en la medida que mis conocimientos asi lo permitan


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## correcaminos (Mar 6, 2021)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es Luis me encuentro en el centro de la Republica Mexicana, gracias por aceptarme soy aficionado a la electrónica desde hace ya varios  años y me interesa todo lo que sea referente al audio hifi tanto en válvulas como con semiconductores, esperando aprender de los que han realizado estudios avanzados y apasionados en este campo así como de los que por su experiencia son altamente confiables, esperando aportar también de lo poco que he aprendido. Saludos


----------



## Pitxo (Mar 7, 2021)

Buenas:

Me llamo Asier. Soy de Bilbao. La verdad hace poco estoy introduciéndome en este mundo de manera autodidacta ya que para mi es una afición frustrada en la que ahora, intento dedicar el poco tiempo que tengo. Espero, y deseo que este foro me sirva de apoyo para lograr lo dicho y que la gente tenga paciencia con mis cuestiones. Por lo que he podido ver y leer, creo que este es el sitio adecuado para ello. No obstante, dejo en vuestras manos mi aceptación.  
Saludos compañeros.


----------



## Rossinyol (Mar 7, 2021)

Soy Adrián Sellarés, de Cataluña y me dedico desde tiempos inmemorables al diseño y fabricación de transformadores para el mundo de la electrónica entre otros.

He caído en este foro  por casualidad y espero poder recibir vuestra ayuda, en caso de necesidad

Saludos a todo el foro


----------



## jamessmith (Mar 7, 2021)

Buenos días. 

No soy aficionado a la electrónica en particular pero me gusta intentar arreglar cosas que no funcionan, así que, aquí me tenéis. ¡Un saludo!


----------



## kristiangomezhernand (Mar 7, 2021)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Kristian y soy nuevo en todo lo referente con la electrónica , entré en éste tema por azares del destino, tengo una bocina bluetooth y me encanta pero se me cayó y se rompió el centro de carga y al no tener dinero quise repararla yo y solo lo empeoré y nunca pude conectar un centro de carga nuevo y fue tanta mi molestia que decidí que iba a aprender de todo esto para arreglarla yo así que aquí estamos , mucho gusto saludos y bendiciones.


----------



## Jhunior (Mar 7, 2021)

Hola buenas tardes, me llamó Jhunior Arteaga Cepeda, soy de Perú, tengo 19 años y  espero apoyarlos y que me apoyen, buen día de antemano colegas, bendiciones en su trabajo yo soy nuevo por aquí.


----------



## Lector (Mar 7, 2021)

Hola..... soy Lector, soy profesor de Electrónica y estoy para servirles desde Costa Rica.
Saludos


----------



## jose bellorin (Mar 7, 2021)

Hola, Jose Bellorin y soy un entusiasta de la electronica, espero aprender y retribuir la enseñanza.


----------



## nasirgraciacompanion (Mar 7, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Nasir García y soy estudiante de ingeniería eléctrica


----------



## LORDARIEN (Mar 7, 2021)

Hola a todos y cada uno de ustedes  amigos y compañeros de electronica mi pasión por la electrónica la llevo desde niño creo desde los 7 años que desarmaba mis juguetes y veía todos sus componentes y partes ahora ya de 31 años de edad me dedico a la electronica y soy ING.
Pero aveces soy un poco ignorante en algunas cosas pero igual sigo aprendiendo...

...
Si si veo alguien que necesite de mi ayuda con gusto lo are GRACIAS.


----------



## Yoreparo.eu (Mar 8, 2021)

Desde Bilbao, gracias a los creadores y los que mantienen este foro.

Me gusta la electrónica desde hace años, he terminado FP superior en mantenimiento electrónico y ahora me dedico a reparar cacharros de audio principalmente.
Es un mundo casi infinito y uno no termina de aprender, de ahi que estos foros son una mina de conocimiento y ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## Chemon (Mar 8, 2021)

Hola, buenos días, encantado de estar por aquí.
Soy aficionado pero con ganas de aprender.
Un placer, que vaya muy bien a todos.


----------



## MIKELAXARQUIA (Mar 8, 2021)

Hola a todos y enhorabuena al administrador del foro, ya que parece muy bien trabajado e interesante para todos nosotros...me llamo Miguel, soy de Málaga (españa) aficionado a la mecánica y con ganas de iniciarme en el mundo de la electrónica, no tengo apenas conocimientos pero me considero manitas para casi todo jaja en principio me he registrado para intentar solucionar un problema con el tv ya que se me ha estropeado. Mi mujer me ha dicho que no soy capaz a arreglarlo y me lo he tomado como un reto, jajaaja espero sorprenderla!! bueno lo dicho saludos a todos y ya estamos en contacto. Saludos.


----------



## Polocaribe (Mar 8, 2021)

Hola para todos. Soy polo ,no se absolutamente nada de electrónica pero estoy interesado en aprender por este medio ,gracias por la colaboración de los que saben y comparten ideas y conocimiento, bendiciones.


----------



## elbertoardila (Mar 8, 2021)

Saludos compañeros del foro, estoy reingresando a "Foros de Electronica" que ha sido por varios años mi mano amiga en este amplio e interesante campo de la electroinica, ya que mi cuenta anterior desaparecio. De aca he recicbido invaluable apoyo y orientacion en muchas ocasiones y espero poder seguir contando con sus consejos, comentarios y orientaciones, a la vez que cada que pueda aportare mi granito de arena.
Gracias.


----------



## condebusta (Mar 8, 2021)

Que tal! mi nombre es Gustavo Meza, estoy muy agradecido de empezar a formar parte de esta comunidad, iniciando el mundo de la electrónica, bueno tome un curso pero muy básico. En cuanto terminé proyectos me tomaré un tiempo para ver si a alguien le ayuda o me ayuden a mejorar el diseño


----------



## megaelectronik2 (Mar 8, 2021)

Buenas noches a todos mi nombre es Jorge , pues me dedico a la reparación de aparatos electrónicos , pero casi siempre que veo un aparato me veo muy ignorante en la electrónica ya que es inmensamente muy complicado en algunas ocasiones , pero ahí seguimos aprendiendo, saludos.


----------



## andrycast (Mar 8, 2021)

Buenas, mi nombre es Esteban Castillo, y soy Ingeniero Electrónico, pero no me considero experto, aunque tengo mucha experiencia en las reparaciones de equipos electrónicos. Sé muy bien que no lo sé todo, por eso me uno a este foro para plantear problemas electrónicos que me han de surgir, y espero también aportar algo de mis conocimientos a aquellos que estén atorados en alguna reparación, montaje o diseño de algún equipo. Tengo que puntualizar que en mi país, donde vivo, Venezuela, los servicios de internet son bastante deficientes, y para muchos, incluyéndome, es bastante caro, por eso no me verán con mucha regularidad por acá, pero espero poder ayudar al menos a uno de los compañero que necesite de ayuda.


----------



## motografica (Mar 9, 2021)

Saludos desde Madrid, soy diseñador y aficionado a la eléctronca. ¡También enviar un agradecimiento por el gran trabajo que han hecho administradores y usuarios en este foro!


----------



## Kikigigi (Mar 9, 2021)

Buenas, soy Miguel desde España, soy nuevo por aquí y espero aprender mucho. Gracias gente, me registré para seguir aprendiendo y plantear las dudas que me vayan surgiendo, gracias.


----------



## guilleb13 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hola, me presento, soy Guillermo de Argentina.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## william73 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy William Leon ,soy de Perú, tengo 47 años, soy aficionado a la electrónica y a la mecánica, me gustaría aprender mucho mas de ustedes, saludos.


----------



## Alexeis (Mar 9, 2021)

Hola soy de Cuba y me uno al grupo porque me gusta la electrónica y aquí estoy. Saludos para todos


----------



## neycarsaul (Mar 9, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Carlos Martinez, soy de un pueblo llamado Guaca  del estado Sucre de Venezuela  tengo un proyecto de una radio comunitaria FM se llama Caracueyfm 90.9, siempre me ha gustado la electrónica pero realmente no he estudiado mucho el tema o mejor dicho casi nada pero como estoy en el proyecto de la radio me estoy especializando, espero me puedan ayudar a resolver los problemas con mis equipo y yo también poder ayudar a alguien  cuando esté a mi alcance, gracias.


----------



## Sonido Splendor (Mar 10, 2021)

Hola muchas gracias, mi nombre es Sergio Perez, soy sonidista de eventos, discjockey y ahora estoy por inaugurar un nuevo canal de tv, les comento que desde 1984 fabrico transformadores, soy ex representante de Siemens, estoy por la zona oeste de Buenos Aires, Isidro Casanova.


----------



## JesusRC (Mar 10, 2021)

Hola. Acabo de entrar. No soy profesional, pero llevo muchos años cacharreando con mis previos, mi maqueta de tren, ... Si en algo puedo ayudar, aqui estoy.


----------



## JosephD (Mar 10, 2021)

Mi nombre es José David, siempre me ha interesado el mundo de la electronica, buscando como hacerme un osciloscopio casero, que pueda utilizar sobre linux preferiblemente, me encuentro este foro, ya he encontrado cosas interesantes, espero con la ayuda de la comunidad lograr este proyecto..
Saludos a todos


----------



## Elecsis (Mar 10, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Soy Mario Urueta, técnico en electrónica en Colombia.


----------



## joral (Mar 10, 2021)

Saludos desde ciudad guayana,soy técnico por estudio a un que no la ejerci como lo estoy haciendo. Es tremendo lo que me pasa con las reparaciones cuando empeze a reparar los clientes no sacaban los equipos porque se compraban uno nuevo y ahora es porque los equipos nuevos son costosos y el dinero se necesita para comer.


----------



## resakator (Mar 10, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Antonio, me registré hace tiempo, y ha pasado casi el mismo tiempo sin volver a entrar por diversos motivos que no vienen al caso. El caso que es que he vuelto a este mundillo.
Saludos desde Murcia


----------



## HW_Designer (Mar 10, 2021)

Hola a todos,

Soy ingeniero y me dedico al diseño electrónico. Encantado de poder participar en este foro para aportar y para aprender.

Tengo una página web donde últimamente he añadido algún post y tutoriales básicos de electrónica. Dejo el enlace por si le ayuda a alguien: Electroagenda -

Saludos desde España.


----------



## Rafael_VPC (Mar 11, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Rafael, un apasionado de la electrónica. Soy ingeniero en control automático, será un placer compartir ideas.


----------



## NOLOH (Mar 11, 2021)

Buenos días compañeros, me encanta este fóro; Estoy empezando a cacharro ar con la electrónica y necesito una fuente de información y sabiduría que me ayude.Gracias por adelantado y espero que tengan un buen día.


----------



## Pascorgalsus (Mar 11, 2021)

Buenos días, me llamo  Jesus  todos  me llaman suso, tengo  64 años y mucho  tiempo  libre, me gusta  la  electrónica y  y estoy experimentando con  previos para  una  guitarra  electrica  que  hice. Sale tan  caro  como  comprarlo pero se pasa mejor  el  tiempo. Cuando tenia  algunos años menos pensaba  que sabía  mucho  y ahora me doy cuenta que solo  se  que no se nada, eso decía  Platón. Gracias  por  recibirme  en este foro, espero  que  me sea de utilidad para  lo que  estoy  haciendo.  Un cordial saludo


----------



## Odette (Mar 11, 2021)

Soy Osmi, me gusta la electrónica y este sitio me interesa para intercambiar conocimientos y debatir soluciones a fallas que se presentan en los equipos. Saludos


----------



## RobertoDiaz (Mar 11, 2021)

Me llamo Roberto Diaz, soy aficionado a la electronica por mas de 15 años, espero aprender mas y compartir con uds. , sin mas, saludos desde Cuba


----------



## Modesto Carcamo (Mar 11, 2021)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Modesto Cárcamo me desempeño como operador de caldera; tengo 58 años recién cumplidos, y en mis tiempos libre me dedico a la reparación de televisores tanto TRC como TV LCD LEDS. Gracias por aceptarme en esta comunidad.


----------



## josmaisea33 (Mar 12, 2021)

Mi nombre es Josma Isea, soy de Venezuela, TSU en electrónica con 25 años de experiencia y en asenso, espero poder ayudarlos en distintos temas.


----------



## atomos (Mar 12, 2021)

Mi nombre es José Terrones Sánchez, soy Peruano y quedo complacido y agradecido por permitirme acceder aforosdeelectronica.com, es un soporte técnico en la rama de la electrónica lo cual nos permite compartir conocimientos y sobre todo acudir a la experiencia de la mayoría de los afiliados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## legnaorudam (Mar 12, 2021)

Saludos a la comunidad...mi nombre es Angel M. Rivas operador de radiocomunicaciones, mi interés por la electrónica me trajo hasta aquí... espero poder contribuir con mucho gusto desde aquí de Caracas Venezuela.


----------



## joseluisramms (Mar 12, 2021)

Saludos, mi nombre es Jose Luis y soy de México, espero poder aportar algo al foro.


----------



## Maite (Mar 12, 2021)

Hola soy Maite, se poquísimo de electrónica pero me gusta reparar cosas. Este foro y vuestros conocimientos y ayuda me vendrá de perla para evolucionar. Gracias de antemano


----------



## johan2020 (Mar 13, 2021)

Buenas noches, mi nombre es Johan Fernandez, soy estudiante autodidacta de electronica, tengo 45 años natural de Caracas-Venezuela espero poder aprender de ustedes y dar mis aportes a este prestigioso grupo.


----------



## ge13r (Mar 13, 2021)

Buenas noches a todos, mi nombre es Gerardo Pereira, soy de Venezuela, me encanta y soy entusiasta de la electronica y todo lo que tenga que ver con ciencia, estudio la misma en la mencion de Ingenieria Electronica, espero poder apoyar un poquito con lo que he ido adquiriendo y en demasia aprender muchisimo de uds, y ser parte de esta gran familia


----------



## Fernando40 (Mar 13, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Fernando y soy un simple aficionado que intenta arreglar pero no lo consigo. Jajaj


----------



## DiegoT (Mar 13, 2021)

Buenos Días Soy Diego, técnico y apasionado de la electrónica. Espero que le pueda servir a este gigantesco grupo, y que me sirva a mi tambien...!


----------



## nautitucu (Mar 13, 2021)

Hola:
Soy Julio y soy de Málaga, España.
Soy nuevo en este foro y en la electrónica también... me gusta trastear con la electrónica (circuitos simples, siempre) para solucionar problemas de mis aparatos de RC... barcos, coches, aviones, crawlers, camiones, drones... en fin, para mis apaños de manitas... y para hacer algunos experimentos, ya sabéis.
Gracias por permitirme acceder a este foro y espero aprender muchísimo de vosotros


----------



## doritronic (Mar 13, 2021)

Hola:
Gracias por aceptarme en este foro, me llamo Antonio soy de Málaga provincia de España, llevo en la electrónica cerca de 40 años, y aunque en estos últimos 20 años lo he tenido en segundo plano por mi profesión como técnico de mantenimiento de ascensores, estoy retomando de nuevo mi pasión por la electronica.
Siempre aprendes cosas nuevas y espero ayudar en lo que pueda.


----------



## kristiangomezhernand (Mar 14, 2021)

Hola buenas noches.
Disculpen no se todos lo que estás son de México pero bueno yo me presento de la siguiente manera:
Mi nombre es Kristian Gómez Hernández, tengo 36 años y la verdad nunca me gustó la electricidad por miedo a la corriente, por tal motivo nunca me llamó la atención querer estudiar algo relacionado, pero el año pasado empecé en una etapa de mi vida en la quería aprender de todo, y en esa búsqueda llegue por accidente ala electrónica, por haber roto mi bocina Bluetooth que adoraba y no tenía dinero para llevarla a arreglar y pues me puse a ver videos de Youtube, y me fui metiendo cada vez más.

Hoy estoy estudiando un curso de electronica básica para principiantes, y primero Dios el año que entra me voy a inscribir en la carrera de ING. Audio visual pues soy cantante o bueno le hacemos la lucha y la electrónica está más que presente en todo lo que tiene que ver con la música, saludos desde Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco México.


----------



## Samirba (Mar 14, 2021)

Hola, soy Samir Barrios de Colombia, Aprendiendo y aportando lo que pueda, un gusto.


----------



## eliuvis (Mar 14, 2021)

Hola colegas, qué bueno contar con un espacio como éste para debatir de electrónica, me llamo Eliuvis, soy ingeniero electrónico, me gusta la programación a bajo nivel, actualmente estoy trabajando con Arduino, aquí estoy para ayudar en lo que pueda.


----------



## gvaplus (Mar 15, 2021)

Soy Gabriel Aguilera, tengo experiencia en reparación de computadoras, no soy especialista en electrónica pero he aprendido y aunque tengo conocimientos básicos, disfruto mucho de hacerlo. Aún mis planes es de especializarme en esta área.
Soy mexicano en el Estado de México (así se llama el estado je je) y caí en este sitio por investigar un problema con una impresora Canon. Suelo no darme por vencido y encuentro la solución, aunque diré que he fallado algunas veces. Me gusta ser responsable y no soy muy sociable, inclusive me toma algo de dificultad presentarme aquí, pero me gusta brindar el buen trato y servicio al cliente.

Tengo algo de youtuber y trato de ayudar a los que buscan soluciones a sus problemas técnicos. Talvez para que aprendan; si quieren hacerlo para trabajar, o bien, para simplemente ahorrarse dinero usando particularmente ese conocimiento. Les comparto videos con problemas reales y cada sábado hago directos para la intención de que quien tenga un problema, tratar de ayudarle a resolverlo.

Bueno, pues espero tener una retroalimentación en este foro de manera positiva y agradezco a Andrés Cuenca por este espacio que a todos como yo, nos da una oportunidad para ayudarnos entre nosotros. Emprender siempre tiene complicaciones, pero el seguir o darse por vencido es lo que tendrás en adelante. Así que siempre pa' 'lante!


----------



## mmbtona (Mar 15, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Martin y he entrado al mundo Leea a partir de un Kit 12 que adquirí hace poco. No me vinieron con las cajas Leea originales sino con unas hechas a medida, que debido al mal estado estoy en la construcción de unas nuevas. Lo poco que probé muy conforme con los medios. Gracias por aceptarme y saludos a la comunidad-


----------



## davidjona (Mar 15, 2021)

Mi nombre es Jonathan Alva, soy de Peru y muchas gracias por poder participar de éste foro.


----------



## alikate3000 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hola a todos, veo que la gran mayoría sois electronicos titulados, yo solo tengo echos cursos de electricidad y muchas ganas de aprender.

Saludos


----------



## enriqueramos (Mar 16, 2021)

Mi nombre es Enrique, soy de Irun en España y llevo unos 45 años en ésto de la electrónica profesional-industrial.
Aún no me he aburrido de mi profesión y sigo en activo.
Un saludo


----------



## CO6QK (Mar 16, 2021)

Saludos a todos, tengo 61 años y amo la radioaficion, tengo conocimientos de electronica y soy licenciado en Higiene y Eopidemiologia, casi termino una maestria en Seguridad Industrial y vivo en la ciudad de Caibarien, Villaclara, Centro norte de Cuba. Mis mejores deseos para todos y Dios les Bendiga.


----------



## cado1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hola cómo están todos espero que se encuentren bien mi nombre es César Dimas soy de El Salvador actualmente resido en Belice siempre me ha apasionado las cosas electrónicas solo que nunca habías trabajado por mi cuenta ahora gracias a la pandemia soy mi propio jefe


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## rebeibol (Mar 16, 2021)

Burnas tardes, me presente soy rebeibol. Gracias por acogerme en el foro


----------



## jecoch (Mar 16, 2021)

Me llamo jecoch, me dicen jecoch y respondo por jecoch, hola a todos.


----------



## Pablo D (Mar 16, 2021)

Buenas, mi nombre es Pablo , soy de BsAs me dedico a diseño , y mantenimiento de tecnologia para el medio ambiente como fuente de ingresos , luego electronica general y un poco de mecanica como hobby. 
Bueno... aca estoy por si puedo ayudar y gracias porque me sacaron de muchas lagunas que genera la falta de practica ademas de desasnarme en otras tantas que por falta de actualizacion me ayudaron a simplificar los trabajos.


----------



## Patrik (Mar 17, 2021)

Afectuoso saludos a los componentes de este foro, agradecido por permitirme compartir con todos ustedes ésta pasión mutua que es la electrónica, tengo 73 años, vengo de la época de las válvulas, viví la transición a los semiconductores con mucha pasión, no tengo formación académica, solo lo que pude aprender por experiencia propia y con ayuda de gente con mas conocimientos, les escribo desde Asunción del Paraguay, reiterándoles mi agradecimiento por permitirme compartir ésta página con ustedes.


----------



## pcbwizard3 (Mar 17, 2021)

Saludos desde Madrid, aquí un amante de la electrónica y todos sus programitas y cacharritos.


----------



## Eduardo78 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hola a todos , mi nombre es Javier Eduardo y escribo desde Perú . Estudie electrónica porque me gusta y me arreglar artefactos y también diseño algunos equipos electrónicos , amplificadores entre otros 
Saludos


----------



## fa38208 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hola a todos nombre es Fidel Alejandro Aguero. Tengo 38 años y soy de Cuba. Soy entusiasya de la


----------



## Venenoso (Mar 18, 2021)

Les saluda Joel "no soy venenoso solo me gusto el nombre" soy de Honduras tengo 26 años , soy estudiante de ingeniería en sistemas electrónicos, me considero ignorante en la electrónica, estoy en proceso de aprendizaje. A toda la comunidad felicitaciones especialmente a los colaboradores. Una frase que leí "la ciencia es algo que ya existe y que vale la pena describir".


----------



## carlos_baez (Mar 18, 2021)

Buenas, ¿Cómo están?, Un saludo a todos.


----------



## qlx47 (Mar 18, 2021)

Muy feliz por dejarme participar en este. Soy un amante de la electronica ya con algo de experiencia acumulada
Mis disculpas por no mencionar mi nombre, soy Cipriano Acosta de Paraguay


----------



## RogerVsr (Mar 19, 2021)

Saludos a todos!


----------



## sngalindo (Mar 19, 2021)

Hola, encuentro algo extraño esta parte pequeña de mi presentación,es algo confusa. En realidad no sé si estoy en la página correcta,ja, y perdón si me equivoqué de lugar.
   Mí nombre es Miguel, tengo estudios universitarios incompletos,estoy a full con la electrónica,me gusta la física, astronomía, matemáticas y programación,ufff, pero no he podido saberlo todo,por hende, espero que con ayuda del grupo,sea un poco menos ignorante. 
   Vivo de mi trabajo de electrónica,del hogar y algo de lo industrial,y como todos sabemos,es muy importante la info para conocer los circuitos y obviamente, poder analizarlos luego para encarar su reparación.
   Gracias por su aceptación!


----------



## Roberto Carranza Pierola (Mar 19, 2021)

Hola estimados amigos del FORO, me llamo Roberto Carranza Pierola, vivo en la ciudad de La Paz - Bolivia y soy de la época de ORO de la ELECTRÓNICA, ne gradué en la profesión en el año 1970 y es para mi MUY GRATO compartir  inquietudes sobre este "tan apasionado tema"; un fuerte abrazo para todos.


----------



## jpolanco (Mar 19, 2021)

Buenas mi nombre es Johann, les ayudare en lo que pueda, saludos y Dios les bendiga


----------



## Crisarov75 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hola buen día, mi nombre es Cristian Ariel Ovelar y vivo en Mercedes pcia Bs As, Argentina. Soy técnico electrónico, me gusta todo lo relacionado con la electrónica y la electricidad.
En éste foro llegué tratando de encontrar un diagrama para un amplificador Fender en específico y acá estamos


----------



## Ggiavino (Mar 20, 2021)

Buen día!!! Gracias por aceptarme mi idea es aprender así que iré leyendo y en algún momento comentare mis inquietudes,  saludos


----------



## Carlosx (Mar 20, 2021)

Buenos y lluviosos días por Entre Ríos, vengo al sitio a pedir y asimilar conocimiento en tiempos de mucha reparación pocos componentes y pocos reemplazos en equipos. Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## Carlucho (Mar 20, 2021)

Buenas tardes comunidad, soy Carlos Romero (Carlucho para ustedes), en unos días cumplo 63 años, soy Técnico en Automotores, mi residencia es en Ituzaingó Pcia. de Buenos Aires Argentina. Me interesa todo lo referente a la electrónica aplicada en las motos y el automóvil, todos los días se aprende algo nuevo, me gusta mantenerme activo en estos temas, a pesar que dentro de dos años pasaré a ser un jubilado, esto va a mantener mi mente activa.
Desde ya les agradezco que me permitan participar en sus foros.
Un abrazo para toda la comunidad.


----------



## jjmuriel (Mar 20, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Juan José y soy un apasionado de la tecnología, ferviente usuario de Home Assistant y los módulos ESP.  Encantado de unirme a esta comunidad.


----------



## antoniocr (Mar 20, 2021)

Hola , soy Jose  y desde siempre me gustó la electrónica , de la década de los 70 me apasionan los amplificadores y siempre tuve uno armado por mi  , que vendía y me armaba otro con mas Powers , hoy también soy radioaficionado con distintiva LU1ECD .
Desde ya gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## carlosarias2045@hotm (Mar 20, 2021)

Hola

Soy Carlos Arias desde Ecuador,  me  gusta mucho la electrónica, y soy mecanico de motocicletas, estoy  buscando aplicar el electrónica en sistemas de ignicion antiguos platinos y consensos,  sustituirlos con. Bobinas captoras y amplificadors


----------



## chelob66 (Mar 21, 2021)

Hola, soy Marcelo de Cordoba Argentina y estudio ingeniería electronica UTN 4 año.


----------



## reparamovil1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Hola buenas, soy técnico en reparación de móviles y he visto éste foro interesante para la electrónica en general, y si os puedo ayudar solo tenéis que contactar, un saludo a todos.


----------



## gorutperez (Mar 21, 2021)

Mi nombre es William Jose Gorut Perez y estoy agradecido con todos ustedes por permitirme estar aqui con ustedes, Soy tecnologo electronico y en lo que pueda colaborar de mis conocimientos estan a sus ordenes


----------



## leimarca (Mar 21, 2021)

Buenas tardes, soy un aficionado a la informática de Madrid y estoy para pedir o dar ayuda en lo que sepa. Un saludo.


----------



## jimmybain (Mar 21, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jimmy Riveros. Soy apasionado de ésta hermosa carrera que es la electrónica. espero podamos compartir muchos proyectos, saludos y en buena hora, a trabajar se ha dicho.


----------



## Federico21 (Mar 22, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola,
Me llamo Federico, estudié Electrónica en Barcelona, más concretamente Electrónica Industrial y aunque actualmente no me dedico a ello nunca he dejado de estudiar y actualizar mis conocimientos de electrónica.
Desde pequeño me apasionó la electrónica y actualmente me dedico en mi tiempo libre a la reparación de todo tipo de equipos.
Al no tener mucho tiempo por mi trabajo nunca me había decidido a entrar en ningún foro pero recientemente entre en el foro y me pareció genial la cantidad de información que tratáis y me encantaría poder poner mi granito de arena en todo y poder aportar todo en lo que sea capaz.
Un saludo compañeros !


----------



## NRVNQSRKHAOS (Mar 22, 2021)

Que tal, un saludo a todos, soy Ricardo Mendieta y soy ingeniero en sistemas electrónicos de Tlaxcala, Mexico. Actualmente estoy trabajando en el estado de Queretaro como reparador de equipo industrial, ya he trabajando en las áreas de electromecánica e instrumentación, tengo 30 años y aún hay mucho que desconozco,  recurro a su ayuda debido a que me llegan muchos equipos del año del caldo XD que sus componentes muy probablemente ya no existan repuestos ni usados. En cualquier cosa que pueda apoyar estaré con ustedes y de igual manera cuento con todo el suyo que puedan proporcionar.


----------



## Mguille (Mar 22, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Guillermo, de Argentina, tengo interés en la electrónica tanto de maquinaria como automotriz.


----------



## Victor Pereztaylor (Mar 22, 2021)

Hola, soy Victor, ya muy entrado en años y siempre apasionado de la electronica.(Soy Metalurgista).Me gusta hacer circuitos fáciles pero útiles.


----------



## FranciscoJimenez (Mar 23, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Francisco desde Malaga . Estoy empezando a retomar mi pasión por la electrónica despues de mucho tiempo.
Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Enanometal (Mar 23, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es marti tengo 39 años trabajo en una empresa de carteles y de chico siempre me gustó intentar jaja arreglar de todo y electronica sigo intentando aprender para el día de mañana quien sabe me pueda independizar y trabajar por mi cuenta


----------



## MYSTIC (Mar 23, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Richard soy de Montevideo Uruguay me dedico a la electricidad y electronica y sobre todo service de tv.
y Mi lucha personal es que la informacion tecnico este al alcance de todos,
Que entre nuestra comunidad se terminen los negocios con circuitos, firmwares,etc. 
que todos compartamos el conocimiento.
33 años que me dedico a esto eh trabajo en servicios oficiales de varias marcas en mi pais y siempre ayude a los colegas sin cobrar.
Ojala llegue a ver eso.


----------



## rodolfo.valdez (Mar 23, 2021)

Hola amigos.. gracias por aceptarme en este foro tan importante, espero aprender mucho y poder brindar alguna ayuda a otros. Gracias


----------



## zeroalfer (Mar 23, 2021)

Buenas tardes a todos , soy apasionado por la electrónica desde hace 54 años , siempre experimentando en todos los campos de la electrónica , gracias por permitir mi entrada a este grupo , soy de Adrogué Bs .As ....


----------



## casabie2 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Aquiles Figueroa y soy de Chile.....yo estuve en el foro por largo tiempo
pero ahora que se me presentó la oportunidad de hacer unas consultas no pude entrar y me
tuve que registrar de nuevo, pero le agradezco que me hayan aceptado de nuevo, gracias


----------



## lordnelson (Mar 24, 2021)

Buenas a todos, soy Nelson desde Barcelona. Hace poco he vuelto a retomar mis andadas al diseño electrónico, después de estar algún tiempo sólo dedicado al ruteado y fabricación de PCBs. Espero poder ayudar en lo poco que sé y que me ayuden en lo mucho que sabéis. 
Ahora tengo por delante unos cuantos proyectos de los cuales necesito de vez en cuando un empujón y ya que encontré el foro con hilos interesantes decidí a registrarme. Saludos a todos!!


----------



## damador (Mar 24, 2021)

Mi Nombre *Daniel Amador Mendoza* soy Colombiano, resido en la ciudad de Bogotá, soy Ingeniero Electrónico, amo la electrónica, y estoy en ella desde 1980, he tenido la oportunidad de actualizarme al ritmo que se ha desarrollado esta tecnología, renovando mis conocimientos con estudios a diario, me parece muy interesante pertenecer a este *foro de electrónica* y compartir con todos ustedes, gracias.


----------



## guscabar (Mar 24, 2021)

Hola buenos días,  saludos cordiales desde la bella isla de Curacao, me llamo Gustavo Cabarcas, soy el propietario de una companía de servicios electrónicos aqui en Curacao y en Barranquilla Colombia, me dedico al servicio tecnico de equipos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## carloswipe (Mar 24, 2021)

Buenas tardes  a toditooossss los que tocan y entraron antes y los que lo harán despues, saludos y bendiciones para cada uno de ustedes!
El nombre que me escogieron mis padres: Carlos (no muy común) jejeje  Soy de Venezuela, de Oriente, Puerto La Cruz, tecnico en electrónica graduado con fulll trabajo, pero ya superando por allá por el año 1992, y desde entonces me he dedicado a la electrónica como mi trabajo, mi diario, mi deseo de aprender siempre, ya que esto evoluciona constantemente y bueh me registro ahora para aprender y parar ayudar o mejor dicho: ORIENTAR a quien pueda y lo necesite, claro está, cuando el tiempo lo tenga disponible, ya he estado y aún estoy en varios foros y grupos de whatsApp y con el fín de intercambiar eperiencias, fallas resueltas y sobre tooodooo los benditos cangrejos que siempre estan jejejeje, buen para todo un fuerte abrazo y creo que lo dejare por aquí, para no encadenarme! SALUDOS Y EXITOS PARA TODO LOS COLEGAS


----------



## marttiall (Mar 24, 2021)

Mensaje de presentación.
Marcial Anderson, soy de Panama, ciudad de Colón, me encanta la electrónica, me encanta adquirir mas conocimientos si ustedes me lo permiten, muchas gracias.


----------



## daniel9999 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hola me llamo Daniel, soy un persona interesada en la electronica. Me registre en este foro para adquirir mas conocimientos.


----------



## Alfre2220 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hola qué tal a todos. Me llamo Alfredo 32 años y es un gusto poder estar, para aprender y sacarme mis dudas gracias


----------



## TEMER (Mar 25, 2021)

Hola a todos soy Temer de la ciudad de Cordoba, con inquietudes y ganas siempre de aprender SALUDOS


----------



## gustavoalday (Mar 25, 2021)

Hola soy Gustavo y quiero aprender


----------



## nar (Mar 25, 2021)

Hola hermanos desde Venezuela, siempre estoy contando con su ayuda. Dios me los bendiga.


----------



## vivenes13052 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jose C , me gusta mucho la electrónica , apenas estoy empezando en esa rama fascinante, espero contar con la ayuda de todos para seguir aprendiendo un poco mas y llegar a ser un buen ingeniero en la electrónica. Muchas gracias


----------



## Pr.Falken (Mar 26, 2021)

Buenas tardes,
Soy David y tengo 18 años. Desde hace años que me ha interesado el tema de la electrónica y, aunque soy un poco torpe porque conozo poco de este tema, lo cierto es que me hace ilusión estar en este foro


----------



## Carlos_Zuac (Mar 26, 2021)

Hola amigos, soy Ing. en mecatrónica y actualmente trabajo en reparación de equipos industriales. Espero poder ayudarlos y si necesitan algo no duden en preguntarme.

Saludos


----------



## sarrac3n0 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hola buenas tardes, me llamo Pablo y vengo a aprender o intentarlo por lo menos. No tengo ninguna formación específica en electrónica.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## juan.varios (Mar 28, 2021)

Buenos días !
Nuevo por aquí, dispuesto a aprender y dar mis propias opiniones si es posible.
Saludos


----------



## Andresuruguay (Mar 28, 2021)

Hola soy Andrés Perez de Uruguay me encanta la electrónica aunque estudie muy poco soy un amater  que le echa ganas en los ratos libres


----------



## roydez (Mar 28, 2021)

Mi nombre es Roy Hernandez, mi país es Costa Rica , me gusta la electrónica y si alguna persona desea puedo compartir archivos relacionados a la electrónica y electromecánica , gracias.


----------



## VAZKVILL (Mar 28, 2021)

Holaa!!


.. Antes que nada quiero felicitar a todos los que participáis aportando vuestro "granito de arena" a este maravilloso foro, y solucionando asi las dudas que tenemos los demás.
Mi nombre es Jose, y siempre me ha entusiasmado el mundo del audio, la electrónica y todo lo relacionado con los trabajos manuales. Finalicé mis estudios de electrónica alla por los años 90, y desde entonces siempre he trabajado en esto, desde reparaciones de audio, tv, informática y otros campos relacionados con sistemas eléctricos y electrónicos.  También espero poder servir de ayuda a quien lo necesite con mis "modestas nociones sobre estos campos". Sin mas, gracias por acogerme en esta gran familia.


----------



## huguin (Mar 28, 2021)

Saludos mis amigos.


----------



## Clauk99 (Mar 28, 2021)

Hola, me presento, me llamo Claudio Galvez, me uní a éste foro, porque me gusta el mundo de la electrónica, la de montaje superficial  (SMD), así como la electrónica a nivel componentes de televisiones y estéreos.
Me gustó éste foro ya que el conocimiento es universal y todos aportan sus conocimientos sin pedir nada a cambio.


----------



## aleluthier (Mar 29, 2021)

Hola a todos... puedo decir poco, solo que soy aficionado básico, y que podré aportar poco y pediré mucho... solo dar las gracias de antemano.


----------



## juasonic (Mar 29, 2021)

Hola soy Juan Mendez, técnico en electrónica general, un saludo a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Eduviges (Mar 29, 2021)

Hola a todos, me alegro de estar en vuestra comunidad, espero aprender mucho aquí.


----------



## vicente ferrer (Mar 29, 2021)

Hola buenas tardes a todos, me llamo Vicente, soy técnico de mantenimiento, y en la empresa que estoy actualmente he empezado ha llevar el tema de programación, hace años que trabajé en una empresa de fabricación de maquinaria como programador montador, he estado un tiempo sin tocar los autómatas, ahora me han dado la oportunidad y quiero aprovecharla, ya que es algo que siempre me ha gustado.


----------



## arciat (Mar 30, 2021)

Hola mi Nombre es Eric, soy de Venezuela tengo un humilde taller de reparación de computadora y equipos Celulares,  espero compartir conocimiento y recibir de los mismos.


----------



## ParadoxDBS (Mar 30, 2021)

Hola Grupo, Soy Javier de Argentina, hobbysta de electronica y con ganas de aprender de esta gran comunidad!


----------



## agarciab (Mar 30, 2021)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Alejandro de PERU, profesional técnico en electrónica y computación.


----------



## Kumpel (Mar 30, 2021)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Daniel Rojas, soy técnico informático y entré aquí buscando unos archivos de bin que ya había comprado para contrastarlos, los archivos son los mismos y estoy descubriendo formas de hacer un programador eprom mediante puerto paralelo... aquí hay información de valor, no hay duda de ello !


----------



## jorgelfinizio (Mar 30, 2021)

Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## dario nestor (Mar 30, 2021)

Hola .
Primero las gracias ,segundo me llamo Dario y tengo 65 pasaditos ,los pocos conocimientos que tengo me gusta compartirlos y espero que a alguien les sirva .


----------



## Tabardillo (Mar 30, 2021)

Muy buenas, mi nombre  es David, soy de Murcia,  España, soy un apasionado de la musica y electricista de profesión así  que inevitablemente me cruzo con la electrónica bastante a menudo, saludos a tod@s!


----------



## Ingenierosmith (Mar 30, 2021)

Buen Dia. 
Para todos desde afuera del foro se ve que son una comunidad muy fuerte y amigables en compartir conocimientos y experiensias. Bueno de una eso me motivo a ser parte de esta comunidad donde deseo compartir los pocos conocientos que tengo. En tienen un compañero  mas pa las que sea. Soy Yeiner Smith. Tengo 26 años y soy tecnologo en electronica. Desde la ciudad heroica del mundo Cartagena -Colombia. En lo posible y pueda colaborar lo hare. Si desean pueden escribirme y congusto les contestare. Gracias que tenga buen resto del dia.


----------



## cototo (Mar 30, 2021)

Hola, soy Luis, me gusta la Electronica. Trabajo en Electromedicina, Chile.


----------



## caption (Mar 30, 2021)

Hola a todos soy recién llegado, me ha llegado el retiro , ! ya no mas reloj, me retiré, ahora puedo hablar con todos, jubilado de radiodifusión. gracias., hasta pronto.


----------



## rafael pdroso (Mar 30, 2021)

Hola, soy Rafael de Lanús provincia de Buenos Aires, fuí a un colegio industrial donde usábamos las placas de Plaquetodo para armar, y ahora despues de 20 y pico de años de terminar el colegio me dio ganas de volver a armar esas plaqueta de audiorítmicos, alarmas y todo eso...


----------



## angel45058 (Mar 30, 2021)

Buenas noches saludos a toda esta gran comunidad soy Ángel Almarza de Colombia soy Ing. en electrónica, espero poder aportar material personal a este foro ya que ha sido de gran ayuda para mi. Saludos colegas.


----------



## jztecnico (Mar 30, 2021)

Mi nombre es Jesús Zapata, de Mariguitar, Estado Sucre- Venezuela. para es un gusto en saludarlo y deseándole muchos éxitos para este año 2021. soy técnico medio en electricidad mención mantenimientos motores eléctricos. con toda franqueza no soy muy técnico en la rama de la electrónica, aunque la electricidad y la electrónica son casi hermana, me a atrevo a decir son totalmente hermanas. pero trato de cada dia aprender un poco mas de ella( electrónica).


----------



## Guthe (Mar 31, 2021)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Gustavo Thevenet. Soy técnico en electrónica desde hace bastante tiempo y a pesar de lo avanzado de mi edad sigo interesado en las nuevas técnicas relacionadas con la electrónica. Espero ser útil a la comunidad.


----------



## pedromonsa (Mar 31, 2021)

Buenas tardes, me llamo Pedro, de Argentina, soy técnico electrónico apasionado por la electrónica, especialmente por el audio de calidad.


----------



## Medellin (Mar 31, 2021)

Hola A todos los miembros activos, pasivos e invitados a este espacio de Electrónica, que como ya sabrán es el sitio adecuado para preguntar, responder y compartir y resolver sus dudas de temas referentes a una pequeña en espacio pero enorme puerta de la ciencia, que se llama Electrónica.
Me presento como un novato, habido de aprender cosas nuevas en electrónica. Mi experiencia esta sólo en lo teórico, de como funcionan algunos dispositivos, y en conjunto como trabajan con los demás elementos. Mis consultas para el foro seran entonces en el análisis y diagnóstico de tarjetas en aparatos domésticos e industriales de implicaciones de menor importancia.
En lo que pueda apoyar estaría activo en el foro, pero prefiero que sean los expertos en los temas que nos ayuden a resolver, mucho ayuda el que no estorba.

Saludos desde México.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## PedroQ (Abr 1, 2021)

Buenos días. Mi nombre es Pedro Quintana. Actualmente resido en Vitoria (España). Ocasionalmente hago montajes como pasatiempo. Al buscar información, los buscadores en muchas ocasiones acaban remitiéndome a esta página. Finalmente he decidido inscribirme. Aprovecho para agradecer todo el trabajo que habéis aportado.


----------



## Eddygz (Abr 1, 2021)

Me llamo Eddy Góngora y me gusta mucho la electrónica y la informática y espero aporta mi granito de arena en todo lo que pueda.


----------



## masivas (Abr 1, 2021)

Hola a todos

Estoy empezando con esto de la electrónica, y estoyaqui para aprender de todos vosotros que por lo que he leído hay auténticos maestros.

Saludos


----------



## Vulcan7 (Abr 1, 2021)

Saludos a toda la comunidad!
Soy aficionado a la electronica y buscando un comunidad activa llego por aqui para aprender y tratar de resolver dudas entre nosotros, asi que por aqui andare molestando .


----------



## garth20 (Abr 1, 2021)

Soy Giobert de Venezuela. Aficionado a la electronica pero con ganas de pulir tecnicas y conocimientos. Se ve que es un foro bastante agradable


----------



## sid.gabi2020 (Abr 1, 2021)

Saludos desde Cuba a todos, espero sea aqui una gran familia


----------



## juanabantos (Abr 2, 2021)

Buenos días nos dé Dios. Soy aficionado a la electrónica aunque sobretodo a investigar cosas viejas e intentar restaurarlas. En esta ocasión tengo problemas con el auto stop de un cassette. Saludos desde San Lorenzo de El Escorial.


----------



## ap16484 (Abr 2, 2021)

Buenos días a todos.....gracias por existir


----------



## polarizado (Abr 2, 2021)

Buenas tardes, David desde Canarias. Con estudios pero con poca experiencia. Con ganas de aprender. Saludos.


----------



## Crisauxi (Abr 2, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​


Buenas tardes. Mi nombre es Francisco Moreno. Mis conocimientos en electrónica son bastantes básicos.


----------



## guilermo ttss (Abr 2, 2021)

Muchas gracias por aceptarme Soy Guillermo, desde Galicia un enamorado de la electronica, y la radio. Espero ser de ayuda un cordial saludo


----------



## Beder (Abr 3, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​



Hola mi nombre es Beder Chupillón, soy de Chimbote Perú, me dedico a la electrónica, buscando información me encontré con este foro y me invitaron a registrarme, gracias por aceptarme en éste grupo, varias veces me encontré con éste foro y he leído los comentarios, me parece interesante como comparten información y lo mas importante sin fines de lucro, espero en algún momento poder compartir lo poco lo que se y también me puedan ayudar para aprender de ustedes.
Saludos todos, gracias.


----------



## anibale772 (Abr 3, 2021)

Buenos días saludos para todos me presento mi nombre es Anibal y soy de Chile. Siempre quise ser electrónico, no se me dio debido a que curse otra especialidad (mecánico de aviacion) con el tiempo fui de apoco adentrando me en este maravilloso mundo de la electrónica y específicamente en el area de los televisores. Pero llegué hasta acá ya que se me hace muy difícil reparar el famoso televisor ln32b350f1 el de las lámparas he aprendido bastante, podría dejar el televisor de lado y seguir dedicándome a los smart tv. Pero ya es un desafío personal  ese tv no parare hasta repararlo. Y por su puesto necesitaré de la ayuda de ustedes. Muchas gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## JDomingo (Abr 3, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Jose Domingo y soy aficionado a la electrónica, reparo a nivel de aprendizaje equipos domésticos en casa. Muchas veces me surgen dudas acerca de algunos componentes como su base de datos y como conseguirlos espero haber dado con el sitio adecuado. Saludos.


----------



## Frankvirogo (Abr 3, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre en Frank, de Venezuela, con conocimientos intermedios de electrónioca, amante de la tecnologia y las reparaciones en general, espero poder colaborar y recibir ayuda en cuanto sea necesario.
Hola, mi nombre en Frank, de Venezuela, con conocimientos intermedios de electrónica, amante de la tecnologia y las reparaciones en general, espero poder colaborar y recibir ayuda en cuanto sea necesario.


----------



## Jesoli (Abr 3, 2021)

Buenas tardes: No he sido capaz de presentarme hasta ahora pues no estoy muy habil con la informática, no obstante soy lo que llaman un manitas con todo tipo de aparatos, excepto los puramente electrónicos que me pierdo, pero en mecanica y electricidad casi sin problemas.
Espero poder colaborar con vosotros. Saludos


----------



## Egopower (Abr 3, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Hola, muy buenas tardes, mi nombre es Alan, estoy aqui para aprender y ayudarles en dar opiniones, muchas gracias por haber creado éste foro muy educativo-


----------



## Juancarlosffc (Abr 4, 2021)

Mi nombre es Juan Carlos Ochoa, soy de Venezuela, Técnico Superior Universitario Electricidad Mención Telecomunicaciones. Reparo Decodificadores de televisión satelital entre uno que otro equipo electrónico. Instalación de todo lo relacionado con televisión satelital.


----------



## Rafael E Martinez (Abr 4, 2021)

Espero ayudarnos a resolver los problemas que se nos presente en las partes de Backup


----------



## Londrito (Abr 4, 2021)

Hola buenas tardes. Mi nombre es Jorge soy de España y soy ingeniero técnico en electricidad. Un saludo a todos y espero ser útil en algo en el foro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Doolsonido (Abr 4, 2021)

Buen día, soy Daniel Peralta de dool sonido, un placer compartir este grupo.


----------



## reaco (Abr 4, 2021)

Gracias por su aceptación; espero sacar provecho de los conocimientos impartidos en este lugar.


----------



## cemter (Abr 4, 2021)

¿Cómo están? mi nombre es John, soy de Venezuela, reparo todo lo que pueda reparar o lo que esté a mi alcance reparar, no me considero un profesional en electrónica, me topé con el foro gracias a Google, y bueno aquí estoy, aprendiendo algo nuevo cada día.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## nativochaco (Abr 5, 2021)

Me gusta mucho la alectronica, me gusta aprender, me dedico de manera amateur.


----------



## vegaflow22j (Abr 5, 2021)

Hola , cordial saludos gente esforzada y trabajadora , que DIOS  los siga bendiciendo grandemente, me llamo Jhon Vega , tengo 22 años , estudio ingeniería mecatrónica y mi meta actualmente es terminar la carrera convirtiéndome en un excelente ingeniero profesional y también un buen emprendedor  .

También me gusta el deporte ,  practico las artes marciales y el basquetbol aspiro con el favor de Dios llegar a competir a los nacionales. No me considero el mejor ni menor que nadie , solo me enfoco en superarme cada día mas , ser la mejor versión de mi mismo.

Espero que podamos ayudarnos mutuamente y podamos ser muy buenos amigos amantes del mundo de la tecnología , y quien sabe el mundo da muchas vueltas ... podamos encontrarnos cara a cara en algún lugar del mundo, muchas gracias .


----------



## Felix Urbano (Abr 5, 2021)

Saludos, mi nombre es Felix Urbano, deseo que estén bien todos, me gusta la electrónica, nunca la he estudiado pero me llama mucho la atención y tengo algunas nociones y espero por medio de éste foro poder aprender mucho mas de lo poco que se, muchas gracias.


----------



## Claudio_BsAS (Abr 5, 2021)

Buenas! Me llamo Claudio, espero aprender mucho y colaborar con lo que pueda, es increible la cantidad de gente con tantos conocimientos que hay en este foro, desde ya mil gracias por poder participar!


----------



## vfd78 (Abr 5, 2021)

Buenas noches, me presento como nuevo miembro de éste foro.


----------



## tony67 (Abr 6, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es José Antonio Uribe tengo 29 años y pues me gusta mucho la electrónica pero no sé nada de nada y pues me gustaría aprender algo lo único que e echo es un cencillo amplificador con partes recicladas de lámparas y fuentes de PC pero les agradecería muchísimo  si me pudieran enseñar algo de su sabiduría.


----------



## nhersar (Abr 6, 2021)

Buenas, mi nombre es Noelia y me encanta la electrónica y el cacharreo.
He encontrado este "foro" y me ha encantado.
Os mando un saludo a todos!!!


----------



## RockiN (Abr 7, 2021)

Me acabo de unir a este gran gran foro, gracias al administrador por darme la bienvenida a unirme


----------



## madmaxned (Abr 7, 2021)

Que tal, soy Maximiliano de Argentina, me parece excelente el foro, espero poder hacer mi aporte y quitarme la dudas que me van surgiendo..saludos a todos!!!!


----------



## M4t145 (Abr 7, 2021)

Muy buenas, mi nombre es Matias, un agrado de unirme al grupo, vengo con intensiones de aprender, muchas gracias


----------



## Mario D. Gonzalez (Abr 7, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Mario, de la Plata- Buenos Aires; gracias por aceptarme y llego con ganas de desasnarme y si puedo ayudar.


----------



## Kohanim (Abr 8, 2021)

Hola amigos! saludos desde Lota, Chile,


----------



## lemuria6 (Abr 8, 2021)

Saludos a todos desde Venezuela..


----------



## kaliman28 (Abr 8, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy kaliman28 y me encanta todo lo relacionado con el mundo de la electronica, saludos desde Alicante, España.


----------



## xteo71 (Abr 8, 2021)

Buen día a todos en el foro, mi nombre es Teo Rivera, soy de Torreón Coah México, soy más que un aficionado a la electrónica, espero poder aportar algo de mi experiencia.


----------



## LEOmza89 (Abr 8, 2021)

Buenas y santas! Mi nombre es Leandro, mas conocido como Pato... soy electricista automotor desde hace ya 12 años. Y me especializo en ignición electronica. Un gusto enorme estar aqui en esta página


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## casael (Abr 8, 2021)

Hola, buenas noches, mi nombre es Abel Gallegos, vivo en el Dorado meta Colombia.  Siempre me intereso por los temas que tengan que ver con la electrónica, es un campo fascinante y que bueno que hay sitios como éste donde puedo seguir aprendiendo pues no me considero un experto en la materia, desde ya les agradezco su ayuda , saludos.


----------



## Juan chirino (Abr 8, 2021)

Buenas noches, saludos cordiales desde Venezuela , mi nombre es Juan Chirino , soy muy apasionado con la Electrónica, espero poder ayudar y colaborar con los colegas.


----------



## andre2005 (Abr 9, 2021)

Olá a todos, sou brasileiro, engenheiro eletrônico e trabalhei com informática durante muitos anos.


----------



## edanielc (Abr 9, 2021)

Un saludo a Todos, Soy de Guatemala me gusta la electrónica desde niño por lo que me considero un aficionado, no tengo estudios formales en la materia pero me gusta mucho.


----------



## Ramirez (Abr 9, 2021)

Buenas a todos!! tengo algunas nociones pero no llego a donde quiero ir a ver si entre todos sacamos algo, saludos


----------



## GUILLEOVI (Abr 9, 2021)

Un saludo para todos soy de Venezuela y gustaria aprender un poco mas de la electronica, aunque tengo otra profesion


----------



## romer98 (Abr 9, 2021)

Hola comunidad mi nombre es Romer, agradecido por pertenecer a este foro, soy estudiante de informática


----------



## Actopan (Abr 9, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Buena tarde, soy profesor de educación primaria, pero me gusta la electrónica y en mi ratos libres la ejerzo, soy del estado de Veracruz.,


----------



## Luis Bohorquez (Abr 9, 2021)

Soy Luis Bohórquez, es primera vez y no se los pasos a seguir.


----------



## Alberto MZ (Abr 9, 2021)

Hola, los saludo a todos soy un fanatico de Fapesa y quiero recuperar los recuerdos tan valiosos de aquella época.


----------



## danypyt (Abr 10, 2021)

Hola a todos, como es costumbre, al ser nuevo, aprovecho este espacio para presentarme.

Soy un profesional de la acústica y gerente de la empresa PYT Audio.
También me apasiona la alta fidelidad y el mundo de la música en general.

Estoy deseando hablar con usted 

Musicalmente Dany


----------



## bernardo1952 (Abr 10, 2021)

Mi nombre es Bernardo Barrionuevo, 68 Años jubilado con electricista industrial
Después de 25 años de experiencia en minas de carbón, en la Producción de 
petróleo, y otros quisiera continuar viviendo esta magnifica profesión.
Tego conocimiento general de electricidad, electrónica, comando y protección, mi propósito es ayudar en lo que se pueda y todavía aprender lo que pueda de vuestros conocimientos
Muchas gracias y un saludo para todos.
                              Bernardo


----------



## zoologico (Abr 10, 2021)

Buenas tardes.
Mi nombre es José Antonio, mis estudios de electrónica se remontan a finales de los 70 y primeros de los años 80 en la escuela de formación profesional sita en el campus de la universidad politécnica de Madrid, Junto a la A3 y por desgracias solo me dediqué unos años profesionalmente, aunque siempre me apasionó y he mantenido como hobby este mundo de la electrónica.
Como los años no pasan en balde, la evolución ha sido continúa y ahora con los componentes SMD es una locura para mi, pero no me resisto a seguir al pie del cañón 
Por cierto, mi último regalo de reyes ha sido una estación de soldadura por aire para SMD, también una cámara microscópica baratillos ambos
Ahora en pleno proceso de intentar reparar un programador de riego, busco ayuda para identificar un componente así que aquí me presento
Gracias a todos por el foro y vuestra segura ayuda 
Y en lo que pueda, aquí me tenéis 
Saludos a todos


----------



## diegofree (Abr 10, 2021)

Hola

Soy Diego Scocco,  vivo en Argentina, pcia de Córdoba, localidad de San Francisco, docente de espacio de educación tecnológica, me gusta como hobby hacer inventos o reparar productos electrónicos. Soy autodidacta de la electrónica.

Entre en este foro porque estoy buscando un plano de un tv bgh porque hace una falla y un plano de una fuente de pc de 450 w que la quiero hacer regulable.

Saludos.

Diego


----------



## pascualito (Abr 10, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Mi nombre es Pascual Guarnizo, técnico en electrónica.


----------



## Luis Inocente (Abr 10, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​


Hola a todos me llamo Luis, me encanta la electrónica, tengo sólo conocimientos básicos, espero aprender más en el foro y aportar en lo que pueda, gracias por recibirme, estoy descubriendo lo que hacen y de verdad es muy bueno, gracias.


----------



## LASER (Abr 11, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


   Hola, a todos mi nombre es Ricardo Castillo y soy de Santa Cruz Chile, tengo 71 años y creo ser el más longevo en la comunidad, pero un apasionado de la electrónica que es parte de mi vida, ya que a los 7 años comencé con los experimentos en la construcción de las radios a piedra galena en años en que la electrónica estaba recién dando sus primeros pasos, luego seguí esta linda profesión que hasta hoy ejerzo hace ya más 50 años hoy Radiodifusor y constructor de mis Equipos de Transmisión y algunas cosas más que a veces por falta de elementos importados no es posible conseguir en plaza hay que improvisar y construirlos. Creo que en la electrónica esta gran parte de nuestro futuro como comunidad y además con la tecnología que día a día nos impone nuevos conocimientos y desafíos que para las nuevas generaciones tendrán que descifrar, mi tema ha sido siempre la RF y la propagación de la misma antenas sobre todo donde hay muchas incógnitas sin resolver todavía. Amigos me gustaría ser aporte en lo que pueda y también aprender de los que más saben, saludos y feliz de compartir mi pasión la Electrónica.


----------



## pedro79 (Abr 11, 2021)

Buen día, mi nombre es Pedro, técnico en electrónica, gracias por aceptarme en éste foro.


----------



## theroritox (Abr 11, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Rodrigo, soy técnico de nivel medio en electrónica, me titule en el 2010, pero por temas de dinero no pude ejercer mi titulo, pero siempre me ha gustado la electrónica como hobbies, algunas veces realizo proyectos básicos para entretenerme.
Entré en éste foro para volver a meterme mas en el tema de la electrónica nuevamente, busco algún proyecto y adquirir conocimientos acerca de este maravilloso mundo... Saludos.


----------



## hflores504 (Abr 11, 2021)

Saludo, mi nombre Hector Flores, 33 años, aficionado a la electrónica, soy de Venezuela.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Malaga007 (Abr 12, 2021)

Buenas, gracias por admitirme.


----------



## FritzSwitz (Abr 12, 2021)

Muchas gracias por aceptarme en el grupo, tambien soy un entusiasta de la electrónica y creo que su aplicación en la vida diaria es la via para el progreso en todas las esferas de la economia la producción y los servicios.
Otra vez gracias.


----------



## kino5 (Abr 12, 2021)

Buenas, soy kino  de Argentina, me gusta la electrónica y preferentemente referida al audio,soy ing. electromecánico, saludos a la comunidad.


----------



## Charlee zuniga (Abr 12, 2021)

Buenas tardes, soy nuevo en el foro, espero aportar con lo que he aprendido de electrónica, computación, etc, etc, estudié ing. electrónica, trabajo en una empresa afin a la carrera y me encanta reparar cosas, les mando saludos y espero contribuir.


----------



## David4 (Abr 13, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es David Azlor y estudio Grado de Electrónica y Automática en la U.N.E.D,os agradezco vuestra acogida y espero aprender mucho de vosotros.
Saludos.


----------



## Walterjim (Abr 13, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Walter, gracias por aceptarme en el foro, recién comienzo a interactuar con la electrónica, soy de Argentina pero entré en un grupo de amplificadores de audio de Cuba y empecé a indagar y a leer y poco a poco me fue interesando más y más, no se mucho pero quiero aprender, saludos.


----------



## texmex69 (Abr 13, 2021)

Buenas noches a todos, soy aficionado a la electrónica y espero aprender un poco más. Saludos desde Valencia, España.


----------



## erp1967 (Abr 14, 2021)

Hola soy Eduardo Ruiz,  me gusta la electronica, soy de Mexico.


----------



## francis .leon (Abr 14, 2021)

Saludos , mi nombre es Francisco Leon Gonzale , trabajo en una empresa de comunicaciones como técnico , les cuento que la electrónica me gustó desde niño y pude ejercerla , me gusta compartir conocimientos y conocer personas con iguales ideas.


----------



## aforlandi (Abr 14, 2021)

Buen día estimados, mi nombre es Adrián, soy de Argentina de Capital Federal, me dedico a reparar electrodomésticos y lcd. Quiero desearles a todos una buena jornada y que nos transmitamos conocimientos, desde ya gracias por ser parte, saludos !


----------



## hildo (Abr 14, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Hildo Santana, soy de Brasil, un apasionado de la electrónica.Un abrazo a todos.

Olá, meu nome é Hildo Santana, sou do Brasil, apaixonado por eletrônica. Um abraço á todos.


----------



## gastonm07 (Abr 14, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Gastón Agüero tengo 27 años y soy de Villa Mercedes provincia de San Luis, Argentina. Soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica, de 5to año. Ademas soy técnico electrónico graduado en la secundaria y trabajo como técnico electricista/electrónico en una industria de mi zona.
Conocí el foro de casualidad buscando algún tema por Google, y me parece tan bueno que pueda existir esta comunidad en las que todos podemos aprender de todos. Un saludo grande.


----------



## abelrock (Abr 15, 2021)

Mi nombre es Abel Huaynate P. tengo 49 años y mi especialidad es electronica, estoy reparando un tornamesa Toshiba SM 2680 nusco un user service Manual, y quisiera intercambiar información con toda la comunidad del Foro y desearia aprender con todos ustedes, Saludos desde Lima Peru.


----------



## Amaito (Abr 15, 2021)

Buen dia, soy Amado Barros, vivo en Paraguay, ciudad de Luque, tecnico avanzado en informatica, conocimiento avanzado en ambientacion de sonidos, musico, (bajista), integrante del ministerio Cantare al Señor, catolico, padre de cinco hijos, con profundo interes en aprender mas sobre proyectos electronicos y a la ves aportar los conocimientos ya adquiridos con los miembros de este destacado grupo, un saludo a todos y a las ordenes desde ya.--


----------



## GERMAR (Abr 15, 2021)

Hola buen dia señores de este gran grupo, me llamo German Paillacho al igual que todos soy Tecnólogo en Telecomunicaciones me especialice en electrónica y electricidad de la rama audio profesional, iluminación teatral, enfocado al area de Touring y teatros.

Quiero aportar con mi experiencia asi como todos, para un buen beneficio profesional y personal.
quizas alguien de ustedes tiene experiencia reparando equipos electrónicos de vido BLACKMAGIC


----------



## luis1975 (Abr 15, 2021)

Hola, estoy estudiando un módulo de formación profesional y he encontrado este foro en el que creo que puedo encontrar ideas y espero, al mismo tiempo, poder ayudar.
Un saludo.


----------



## Ramon323f (Abr 15, 2021)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Ramón , tengo 37 años y de siempre he sido el "arreglacacharros" de mis amigos y un enamorado de la electrónica y la tecnología. Siempre he reparado las cosas a consecuencia  de leer de un lado y otro  , pero no tengo conocimientos técnicos ni apenas tiempo para estudiar. Ahora estoy haciendo algunos cursos para mí crecimiento personal. No trabajo no vivo del sector (ojalá).


----------



## Celaena28 (Abr 15, 2021)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Kiara, soy Ingeniera Electrónica, soy de Perú y realizo proyectos con base a PIC. Espero contar con la ayuda de ustedes y también podre ayudarlos.


----------



## omarelrockero1 (Abr 15, 2021)

Saludos a todos los de Foros de Electrónica, mi nombre es Omar, reparo PCs espero aprender mucho de ustedes y aportar lo que pueda.


----------



## Alfredocoral (Abr 16, 2021)

Muy buenos dias comunidad, mis saludos y agradecimientos por compartir


----------



## Arnold35 (Abr 16, 2021)

Hola, soy Mauricio Arias, soy veterano de 56 años, me dedico mas al campo por obligacion pero estudie electronica en los 80, me dedique a TV aunque estoy viendo un poco de audio como hobbie en lo que hice bastante en los 80 y90. Me gusta meterme con fuentes switching de todo tipo de aparatos.
Hice mucho TV TRC y me estoy adaptando de a poco en LCD, aunque salen 20 TV por año y nunca se termina de aprender.
Cai mucho a este foro y me ha ayudado un monton y ahora decidi registrarme.
Muchas gracias y espero poder aportar algo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## juan coj (Abr 16, 2021)

Gracias por Forosdeelectronica he resuelto aparatos ya que permite la descarga de archivos  y comentarios que ayuda, soy técnico es de vital importancia compartir nuestros conocimientos y archivos sin lucro


----------



## zacve (Abr 16, 2021)

Que tal comunidad, mis saludos y agradecimientos por compartir.


----------



## Asintomatico (Abr 17, 2021)

Me presento.
Me gusta el "cacharreo" a nivel doméstico y también Arduino (básico).


----------



## Gelio (Abr 17, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Gelio y estoy interesado en la electrónica, y estoy estudiando pero tengo muchas dudas, espero aquí encontrar apoyo gracias


----------



## Nico_Fen (Abr 17, 2021)

Hola a todos y todas, espero anden bien, soy un aficionado a la electronica y por este motivo me uní al foro. Les dejo un cordial abrazo y estaremos hablando.


----------



## jose martin (Abr 17, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Jose Martin, soy comerciante de profesión y apasionado por la electronica la cual practico desde los 12 años, he pasado por las válvulas, los transistores, los integrados y hoy lucho con la tecnologia smd, desde ya estoy dispuesto a brindar todo mi experiencia al grupo.


----------



## optra2099 (Abr 17, 2021)

Gracias por aceptarme, voy ayudar en lo que a electronica se refiere , pero tambien deseo aprender de todos los demás y aprender cada día mas, saludos desde Venezuela, gracias.


----------



## Adonis (Abr 17, 2021)

Buenas noches....
Agradezco la posibilidad de formar parte de esta familia virtual,donde todos tenemos en común pasión por la electrónica.Soy Adonis de Nicaragua y tengo 43 años,de los que de manera empírica he trabajado casi toda mi vida en balanzas.Espero por favor no se me menosprecie por no tener una formación académica en el ramo y aún con la edad que tengo deseo aprender de los grandes expertos en la materia.Si hay algo de lo poco que sé le pueda ser de mucha o poca utilidad a algún colega,con gusto lo haré.

Saludos..


----------



## ClonX (Abr 18, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy aficionado a la electronica y quiero aprender y compartir los conocimientos que tengo. Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## giorelis (Abr 18, 2021)

MI nombre es Giorbis Pomar, siempre tuve pasión por la electrónica y llevo varios años ejerciéndola, un gusto conocerlos.


----------



## oncenuos (Abr 19, 2021)

Hola, me presento a la comunidad con la intención de aprender. Un saludo para todos.


----------



## Guillermohl (Abr 19, 2021)

Muchas gracias,soy un aficionado de la electrónica y la reparación de algunos aparatos,en especial de amplificadores pequeños


----------



## Jose54 (Abr 19, 2021)

Hola a todos,
Mi nombre José Martínez, aficionado al audio pro, tengo mucho interés en aprender, y despejar mis dudas sobre el audio pro.
Saludos,


----------



## Maldiciento (Abr 19, 2021)

Mi nombre es Hilario Hernandez A. Gracias por permitirme estar en este lugar de aprendizaje ya que la practica diaria  de acierto y error nos hacen mejores cada dia. y buscar ayuda o dar ayuda de compartir lo que hemos aprendido atraves de nuestras vidas nos hace sentirnos mejor cada dia.


----------



## Reinier8503 (Abr 19, 2021)

Hola a todos, me llamo Reinier, me encanta la electrónica aunque aún no he sido muy bueno en ella, soy principiante pero quiero y tengo la voluntad de aprender. Pero estoy seguro que de lo poco que he aprendido y aprenda lo compartiré, gracias por aceptarme


----------



## Daniel Revuelta (Abr 19, 2021)

Un saludo a todos. Soy ingeniero en Equipos y Componentes Electrónicos. Ya tengo cumplido los 50. He leído las presentaciones y hay muchos jóvenes. Cuando plantean sus proyectos me traen a la mente mis años de juventud. Hacíamos antenas y booster para captar señales débiles de televisión, entre otras cosas. El tiempo ha ido pasando y el mundo desarrollando y todo aquello fue quedando atrás. Mi electrónica se volvió más interesada en lo económico. No sé cómo ha ido sucediendo pero antes tenía mucho tiempo para mí, ahora a penas me alcanza. Por eso, leyendo sus proyectos me trae añoranza y alegría. Gracias por compartir con ustedes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## mkdatos80 (Abr 20, 2021)

Saludos me gusta la electronica. y gracias por tomarme en cuenta


----------



## Martin51 (Abr 20, 2021)

Hola. Soy Luis. Español nacido en Cuba y Americano. Vivo en el estado de Georgia. Pase mi infancia en Cuba. De pequeño veia ami padre estudiar electronica con unos enormes libros argentinos. Cuando llego Fidel llego el hambre y mi padre no pudo continuar sus estudios. Tuvo que buscarse una ocupacion donde pudiera  conseguir comida para nosotros. Vi como todo se destruia. Estuvimos 6 años sin television porque se fundio la pantalla y el unico taller donde se podia arreglar era estatal y habia que esperar un turno que nunca llego. Un dia mi madre a traves de una amiga soborno al jefe del taller y volvimos a tener television.  He visto aqui en USA aquellos antiguos aparatos de mi infancia y para mantener vivos mis recuerdos y en memoria de mi padre los colecciono. Todo lo que he aprendido ha sido estudiando por mi cuenta. Tengo una coleccion bastante numerosa de grandes equipos de radio y tv. Espero poder encontrar respuestas a mis dudas en este sitio. Y muchas gracias por haber dado entrada.


----------



## Querecotillo (Abr 20, 2021)

Hola buenas noches,  soy Juan, soy nuevo en ésto pero  tengo experiencia en electrónica,  estoy aquí para compartir ideas, me gusta hacer proyectos, gracias, bendiciones.


----------



## jcarloslp (Abr 21, 2021)

Hola. Soy aficionado muy humilde a la electrónica. Espero pasar buenos ratos por aqui...


----------



## Nanyien50 (Abr 22, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Loham, tengo 52 años, vivo en Cuba, estudie ingeniería mecánica, pero  desde pequeño fui el "cacharrero" de la familia, mi misión : reparar y darle solución a todo lo que se rompiera. Todo lo que constituye crear, reparar e innovar esta bien para mí, la verdadera satisfacción para mí es el reto de encontrar la solución a un problema y aprender algo nuevo en el proceso, espero junto a ustedes tener la satisfacción de aprender cada día algo nuevo. De antemano "gracias ".


----------



## alauarga (Abr 22, 2021)

Hola cómo están

Soy un *hobbysta de electrónica * de Perú

Me gusta aprender sobre proyectos básicos 

Y poder contribuir en lo que pueda con la comunidad 

A sumar


----------



## Borja (Abr 22, 2021)

Buenas, mi nombre es Borja y soy nuevo aquí, me registrado buscando ayuda con un equipo Pionner tx7500 que vendí ayer, funcionaba perfectamente y hoy me dice el comprador que no le coge emisora a partir de la frecuencia 94 para abajo, cosa que a mi no me pasaba y me resulta raro que sea tan selecto ahora el equipo jeje, voy a buscar el foro adecuado para esta pregunta un saludo a todos


----------



## William Mendez (Abr 22, 2021)

Buen dia, mil gracias por la oportunidad de pertenecer a su foro, Dios permita que aprendamos un poco cada día de los humildes conocimientos que hemos adquirido, mi nombre es William, graduado en electricidad pero dedicado de lleno a las telecomunicaciones y al cableado estructurado, estamos a la orden y de nuevo mil gracias.


----------



## Rcb80118 (Abr 22, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Robert Camcacho de Cuba y me gusta la electrónica. Saludos a todos los participates.


----------



## primeron (Abr 23, 2021)

Hola ...
 soy informático de profesión y electrónico de vocación. en mis ratos libres aprovecho a hacer algún circuito sencillo...
 espero encontrar aquí algo de ayuda para depurar los fallos que suelo tener  por mis conocimientos algo limitados...
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Chispas2000 (Abr 23, 2021)

Hola:
Estoy empezando con esto de la electrónica y, aunque hago mis pinitos con Arduino y otras hierbas, estoy bastante pez.

Espero que aquí me ayudéis a avanzar con vuestros conocimientos. A cambio os puedo ayudar con cualquier cosa que tenga que ver con programación (python, nodejs...etc), con LINUX, con redes cableadas e inalámbricas etc.

Un abrazo a todo el mundo...


----------



## yomismo03009 (Abr 23, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Reinaldo, vivo en la ciudad de Holguín, En la Isla Cuba, me dedico a la electronica, hace +- 30 años, principalmente a la reparación, aunque hago mis diseños de vez en cuando, debido a la falta de piezas, al no encontrar lo que va, me ha gustado encontrar un foro así para evacuar dudas, y ayudar cuando pueda, saludos a todos.


----------



## Jhon Carlos lizcano (Abr 23, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​


Muy buenos días mi nombre es Jhon Carlos Lizcano Herrera de Bucaramanga Colombia, soy electrónico tengo muchas expectativas y compartir muchas experiencias para enriquecer los conocimientos y crecer como persona muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Ronalddavid9 (Abr 23, 2021)

Buen día, mis saludos y bendiciones para todos los participantes, me llamo Ronald Carmona, escribo desde Venezuela, me apasiona este mundo de la electrónica, espero aprender mucho de acá, así como compartir mis experiencias, gracias a los creadores de este foro por darme la oportunidad de participar


----------



## isengard24 (Abr 23, 2021)

Hola a todos espero esten usando sus mascarillas, Mi nombre es Manuel Herrera soy de El Salvador, y vengo con el fin de aprender de todos los expertos y aportar los granitos de conocimiento que tengo. Gracias por recibirme y de antemano un abrazo fraternal


----------



## videons (Abr 23, 2021)

Hola gente linda e inteligentes, me llamo Nestor Sendra, jubilado de Mar del Plata, mis comienzos fueron con la electrónica de la revista Lupin, allá por el año,.... bueh no es importante, siempre intente reparar lo que decían que no sirve mas, ese era mi desafío, hacer o inventar piezas que pueda volver a la vida el artefacto, mi estilo cambio con los foros de internet y por supuesto los tutoriales sobre todo.
Tenia tantas lamparas de bajo consumo y lamparas + tubos led, yo habré reparado varias o hecho un par de linternas, etc.
Entre las juntamugre, tengo muchas cpu de todas las edades, de cada una siempre rescato buenos elementos, completos como fuente de alimentación o lectoras de DVD y si no funcionan, al rescate de componentes.
Ahora buscando aprendí a subir mi foto de perfil, no esta fácil.


----------



## Compactos4t (Abr 24, 2021)

Hola a todo el foro, soy Gustavo desde Capilla del Monte - Cordoba - Argentina, aqui para compartir y aprender. Gracias a todos y saludos!!!!!


----------



## orlando ralph (Abr 24, 2021)

Buen día a todos!.. mi nombre es Orlando Colmenarez: estoy acá para aprender de todos ustedes, ya que poseo conocimientos básicos de electrónica, soy autodidacta y me apasiona el mundo de la la misma!


----------



## NicoLogam (Abr 24, 2021)

Es un placer pertenecer al grupo, soy nuevo y principiante, vivo en la zona de Villa Devoto, me gusta mucho la electrónica pero lamentablemente se muy poco algunas cosas básicas mediciones con el tester, soldar, cambiar algunas piezas que se vean deterioradas, y buscando algunos problemas de unas luces de emergencia y un par de monitores llegue a este grupo. bueno espero no molestar cuando pregunte algo y les agradezco mucho por la ayuda...que tengan un buen fin de semana. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## gari256 (Abr 25, 2021)

Buenos dias ... Soy Sergio Socoro, 58 años, apasionado por la reparación de equipos domésticos, especialmente por los circuitos electrónicos y espero poder compartir mis experiencias y adquirir nuevos conocimientos y experiencias. Desde ya gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## fermin001 (Abr 25, 2021)

Hola! Muy buenas!!


----------



## Juan Antonio Mora (Abr 25, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Juan Mora , soy de Venezuela siempre he leído sus foros pero no me había tomado el tiempo de inscribirme, pues ahora tengo algunas inquietudes con los equipos a reparar y esta comunidad siempre tiene buenos consejos y experiencia para obtener lo que se quiere, también les puedo colaborar con mis conocimientos a resolver algunas dudas.


----------



## jmsg1988 (Abr 26, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es José Manuel, vivo en Elche y soy ingeniero técnico de Telecomunicaciones y un apasionado de la tecnología, y que le gusta trastear con la electrónica con lo poco que pude estudiar en la carrera. Recientemente estoy intentando reparar una placa base de un toshiba satellite A210 y espero que con ayuda de este foro aprender a terminar de repararla!


----------



## Leandro Souza (Abr 26, 2021)

Hola a todos, estoy muy feliz de tener esto aquí, solo quiero aprender más y más , gracias.

Olá a todos fico muito feliz em conseguir isso aqui só quero aprender mais e mais obg


----------



## Eugenio R. Hdez A. (Abr 26, 2021)

La electrónica está invadiendo nuestras vidas prácticamente como los microbios, para bien por suerte.

Aprender al menos sus fundamentos, sus formas de relacionarse en sus aplicaciones, sus funcionamientos correctos e incorrectos, es cada día más necesario, más útil y más conveniente para todas las personas.

La vida me arrastro por el camino opuesto hasta la Ingeniería Mecánica.

Llega la Internet a mi vida con más de 50 años de edad.

Entro al Foro para leer y aprender.

Un saludo fraterno para todas las personas del mundo.


----------



## anakin1982 (Abr 26, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Buenas noches, gracias por la bienvenida. Mi nombre es Javier Sanchez, soy Ing. Electronico. Espero poder compartir y aprender mucho con ustedes. Saludos


----------



## ylucena (Abr 27, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Y Indira, soy Ingeniera en electrónica, recién me compre una estación de soldadura Yaxun 886d+, estoy aquí para darle uso  y aprender cosas nuevas.
​


----------



## HockS (Abr 27, 2021)

Mi nombre es Sergio, soy programador y estuve en el mundillo de la robótica un tiempo (mas programar placas que otra cosa). Estoy un poco verde en este mundo de la electrónica y me gustaría aprender mas para proyectos o reparar cosas.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Patxiku (Abr 27, 2021)

Hola muy buenas a todos . Soy Patxi , desde muy pequeño me ha gustado cacharrear con cualquier cosa que llevara cables. Estudié electricidad pero me  transformé a electrónico analógico ya que estuve trabajando en una empresa de diseño y montaje de equipos electrónicos. Llevo años alejado de esta actividad. Siempre estoy con algún proyecto de reparación o montaje nuevo de cualquier equipo o sistema . Pero muchas veces tengo alguna duda .


----------



## nerso (Abr 27, 2021)

Mi nombre es Nerso, soy de Venezuela Estado Miranda, gracias a todos por este importante foro.


----------



## gc1960 (Abr 27, 2021)

Hola mi Nombre es Gerardo Cano . Soy aficionado a la Electrónica y cómo todos alguna vez  enfrento las fallas en diferentes aparatos. Me llama la atención aprender cómo funcionan y cómo se pueden reparar. así cómo toda la información que surge cada día con las nuevas tecnologías que nos rodean .


----------



## fonqui (Abr 27, 2021)

Buenas...
Soy de Pamplona, 49 años, y aunque tengo ligeros conocimientos de electricidad, tienen más que ver con circuitos de electricidad que se electrónica. 
Pero como soy un inquieto, me he propuesto hacer un amplificador de audio casero y aunque lo he realizado, tengo algún problemilla con los ruidos que me aparecen y que no sé a qué son debidos.
Buscando en internet di con este foro y los temas que se incluyen me gustan y parecen interesantes.
Seguiremos aprendiendo.


----------



## joe machine (Abr 27, 2021)

Hola soy Joe Gascón, Ingeniero agrónomo, tengo 74 años, actualmente soy profesor de ciencia y matemáticas en una prepa metropolitana en Guadalajara, siempre he diseñado desde niño, estudié electrónica en los 60s, en Hemphil schools por correspondencia, compraba equipos en Heathkit desarmados, sus manuales eran maravillosos, desapareció y volvió a aparecer (Heathkit) no superados, y con el radiotécnico de mi pueblo, mis pasiones química-física aplicadas;el uso principal era para recuperar cohetes que hacía con pólvora negra como combustible-comburente, experimentaba con la forma interna de la pólvora en estrella, senoidal, etc y de la tobera o motor, el problema:recuperar el cohete, soluciones 1° Un switch de mercurio para abrir el cono donde iba el paracaidas 2° activar un oscilador que producía la frecuencia para un transmisor de radio tipo morse pi pi pi, 3° un Radiogoniómetro, un receptor de radio en la frecuencia del emisor con una antena circular con flaps direccionales, audífonos y se hacía una lectura, anotas la dirección, te cambias de lugar y otra lectura graficas en el mapa la nueva dirección, donde se cruzan ahí está el cohete, también lo usaba en alpinismo y en espeleología (cavernas-cuevas,grutas) dejaba raditransmisores en cada refugio y cada 3 alpinistas llevaban un receptor, en el 68 murieron 11 muchachos del instituto de ciencias en el Iztacihuatl durante una ventisca, ese volcán puedes subir con un cielo esplendoroso como les sucedió y repentinamente hubo una ventisca, todavía me duele, siempre usé la electrónica aplicada a problemas reales y lo sigo haciendo, solo que los componentes son tan pequeños.


----------



## Pablosx777 (Abr 27, 2021)

Hola cómo están espero aprender mucho mas de electrónica


----------



## eduardo1983 (Abr 28, 2021)

Mi nombre es Eduardo Gerez, tengo 38 años, soy de Argentina. Empezando a conocer el inmenso mundo de la electrónica. Lo que hace un año hubiese sido llevar a un técnico,se convirtió en ver si puedo solucionar. Debido a mi situación laboral me sobra tiempo y me falta dinero. Llegue a esta comunidad googleando, en las 3 horas que llevo registrado recibi muchas respuestas. Agradezco a todos y espero aprender para poder ayudar


----------



## carlosfd (Abr 28, 2021)

Muy buenas a todos, aquí otro chapuzas con ganas de aprender!


----------



## edosuarez (Abr 28, 2021)

Hola Amigas , amigos electrónicos! Soy de Buenos Aires ,Argentina. Me apasiona la electrónica desde temprana edad , desde niño , hoy con casi 57 años hice de esto mi profesión y trabajo actualmente en el desarrollo de circuitos electrónicos.
Ya tuve una cuenta anterior en este foro , pero no recuerdo ni que cuenta de mail usé , mucho menos la contraseña.
Mi nombre es Eduardo Suarez. 
Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Mingrath (Abr 28, 2021)

Hola Estimados! mi nombre es Martín Mingrino tengo 32 años, soy tecnoco de grabación y sonido en vivo y un entusiasta de la electrónica de audio en particular. En lo que electroacústica refiere ya he realizado varios proyectos de cajas acusticas tanto de sonido hogareño y hi-fi como de sonido profesional; incluyendo diseño de gabinetes, filtros pasivos, selección de componentes, etc. Actualmente me encuentro estudiando e investigando sobre amplificadores proceso en el cual he tomado mucha información muy util de este foro. Aprovecho para agradecer a todos los que aportan su conocimiento. Son de gran ayuda.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Franc (Abr 28, 2021)

Hola buenas tardes soy Francisco Javier, les agradezco que me acepten y compartan conmigo en este foro. Gracias de antemano, saludos desde Chiapas, Mexico


----------



## reviakin (Abr 29, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Daniel Reviakin , soy técnico en electrónica , estoy interesado en aprender reparación de ecus, espero poder aprender y ayudar en lo que pueda a quien lo necesite.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## lmoltini (Abr 29, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola! Un gusto poder chatear con ustedes. Soy Luis, 48 años, uruguayo, empleado administrativo de la SALUD. Me gusta mucho  la electrónica, carrera que no hice por motivos de errar con la vocación.

Mis conocimientos son muy básicos, pero en esta etapa aspiro a realizar unos cuantos proyectos sin fines de lucro alguno, solo por motivo de satisfacción personal.

Un saludo!


----------



## electro_norway (Abr 29, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Natalia, soy de Colombia y tengo 18 años

He llegado a éste foro para buscar ayuda en un tema pero también pueden pedirme ayuda en construcción de diseño de cosas 3d , con gusto disponible espero poder ayudar y ser ayudada.


----------



## Justo (Abr 29, 2021)

Buenas tardes!! Gracias por aceptarme en el grupo ,mi nombre es Héctor y trabajo en reparaciones electrónicas, es decir todo lo que cae en mis manos trato de repara ,igualmente voy a colaborar con los colegas hasta donde sea posible. Buenas reparaciones!!!


----------



## barabass2s (Abr 29, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Julian, me apasionan los retos, y como norma general, cuando llego al fin de mis conocimientos - pues aqui me teneis.


----------



## marcelot (Abr 29, 2021)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Marcelo, soy ingeniero en computacion con hobby en la electronica. Me gusta recorrer paginas de internet con problemas y soluciones de circuitos electronicos digitales (sobre todo). A pesar de que el trabajo no da respiro, trato de encontrar siempre un tiempito para recorrer las cosas que me interesan

Un saludo a todos y gracias por permitirme formar parte de este grupo


----------



## mejines (Abr 29, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Hola saludos, bueno tengo 52 años, de los cuales 30 lo he pasado en medio de aparatos electrónicos, me fascina la electrónica desde niño, no estudié a nivel superior, pero me esforcé para aprender en diferentes cursos y seminarios, 
en éstos días de fuerte lucha en nuestro país sigo aprendiendo, trabajando y enseñando a mi hijo de 19 años ésta hermosa profesión, soy de Venezuela, un saludo desde la tierra de la arepa, el exquisito desayuno de todos los venezolanos.


----------



## salomonrodriguez (Abr 30, 2021)

Saludos al foro. Soy Salomón Rodríguez, en Cúa Venezuela. Soy Técnico Electrónico e Informático, con unos 45 años de experiencia en electrónica y 30 en informática. A pesar de ello NO me las sé todas, por lo que siempre es bueno buscar y contar con apoyo, igualmente brindarlo, y ayudar a quien lo solicite. Espero encontrar, y ofrecer esa ayuda en la medida de mi posibilidad. Gracias de antemano, y saludos nuevamente.


----------



## Edgar Gomez (Abr 30, 2021)

Hola  a todos mi nombre es Edgar Gomez soy de Venezuela, soy aficionado a la electronica hasta que tube la dicha de dedicarme de lleno a ella para aprender cada día mas,  me he dedicado en ésta pandemia a estudiar un poco sobre la electrónica y me encuentro aquí para aprender de ustedes.. ya son año y medio aprendiendo cada día mas y espero seguir aprendiendo de todos los compañero que aqui se encuentran.


----------



## aaaeee (Abr 30, 2021)

Soy Manu.


----------



## Papa44 (Abr 30, 2021)

Soy Javier, soy de Venezuela pero vivo en Barranquilla, Colombia


----------



## cristianpiedracueva (May 1, 2021)

Hola me llamo Cristian me gusta mucho la electrónica repararo equipos de música soldadoras inverter y algún otro aparato electronico. Me gusta inventar cosas y reciclar componentes y armar otra cosas .desde ya muchas gracias por aceptarme


----------



## Edivarios (May 1, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Eduardo soy español. Soy aficionado a la electrónica. Intento reparar aparatos como televisores. Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## Alejandro1964 (May 1, 2021)

Mi nombre es Alejandro , soy tecnico en electronica con especializacion en el area industrial , pero no es mi area 
 exclusiva y mi deseo es aprender de los conocimientos de esta gran comunidad .Gracias por permitirme ingresar


----------



## electrocharly (May 1, 2021)

hola buenos días amigos del foro, soy Charly de argentina y tengo mi pequeño taller que reparo la mayoría de mis trabajos son macanas de otros talleres y otra parte mis clientes de hace años.
desde ya dejo abrazos para todos los que aportan aquí sus conocimientos


----------



## Alberto L. S. (May 1, 2021)

Mi nombre es Alberto Lopez y por aqui nos estaremos viendo, gracias y un saludo ah soy de México


----------



## FranCisCo00 (May 1, 2021)

Hola a Todos. Espero aprender mucho. Gracias


----------



## abrindisz (May 1, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Arturo, soy de México (CDMX), desde pequeño me encanto este apasionante mundo, comencé con la carrera de radio técnico (como se le conocía) y después estudie la ingeniería, me gusta reparar los equipos pero últimamente me he dedicado más al diseño de dispositivos IoT. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## huanli (May 1, 2021)

Un saludo para todos los amantes de la Electrónica. Mi nombre es Hugo Lizcano, soy de Colombia y quiero aprender mucho sobre este tema que me apasiona. No soy un experto, me considero un simple aficionado con muchas ganas de aprender.


----------



## voodotech (May 1, 2021)

Hola buenas tardes mi nombre es Roberto Acosta soy de Entre Rios , muchas gracias por recibirme en foro, un saludo para toda la comunidad, espero poder compartir data. gracias


----------



## Janosky (May 1, 2021)

Hola, buenas noches, mi nombre es Humberto Caceres, tengo 32 años, soy de Chile, me gusta mucho la electrónica en general y siempre estoy intentando reparar algo y aprender en el proceso, saludos.


----------



## luisedu8 (May 1, 2021)

Hola grupo... Mi nombre es Luis Robles, estudiante del Ingeniería en Sistemas; de Ecuador, aprovecho para contarles un poco de mi, soy de esas personas que disfruta de todas las ocasiones, incluso las que a primera vista se ven mal , trato de buscarle el lado bueno a las diferentes situaciones que se me presentan y no cargo rencor alguno ya que son cosas innecesarias para mi vida y solo me harian daño a mi. Me gusta escuchar rock clásico.


----------



## Jhon Ortega (May 2, 2021)

Hola a todos. Soy Jhon Ortega, colombiano. Tengo 49 años. Actualmente soy profesor de ciencias naturales pero me gusta mucho la electrónica del sonido. Para mi es un placer pertenecer a esta distinguida comunidad. Me encantaría aprender de sus experiencias y en cuanto sea posible compartir mis  pocos conocimientos.


----------



## juanvimarx (May 3, 2021)

Hola ! Muy encantado de poder estar aquí con todos vosotros, para mi es un placer.


----------



## TecnOrtega (May 3, 2021)

Buenos días

Me llamo Dan Ortega, soy un apasionado de la electrónica y la tecnología. Me encanta tambien todo aquello relacionado con la informática y es por ello que me saque el título de Técnico Superior en Desarrollo de Aplicaciones Informáticas y diseñador web.  Me considero curioso por naturaleza, por lo que siempre intento estar actualizado en lo que a tecnología de vanguardia se refiere.  En esta comunidad me gustaría aprender y compartir y es un placer formar parte de ella

¡Un saludo a todos  !


----------



## Jean.Mazzor (May 3, 2021)

Hola


----------



## Juano (May 4, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Juan Escobar, soy cubano, técnico en electronica y electricidad, actualmente resido en Trinidad y Tobago, entusiasmado por dar en lo que pueda ayudar, pero convencido de vuestra ayuda amigos!!!


----------



## arrantzale (May 4, 2021)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme en el foro, soy Adrián Vasconsuelo, soy técnico electrónico.


----------



## EL MENSAJERO (May 4, 2021)

Hola compañeros. Mi nombre es Angel y me encanta la electrónica. Espero aprender mucho de todos y mostrar lo poco que sé. 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## miguelsede33 (May 4, 2021)

Hola a todos. soy nuevo integrante en esta comunidad, Espero poder hacer aportaciones y aprender de las experiencias de cada problema que publiquen, saludos y gracias


----------



## DRFranco (May 4, 2021)

Hola a todos! Mi nombre es Daniel y me uní al grupo para ser parte y compartir con ustedes todo lo referido a tecnología y electrónica


----------



## fjanzola (May 4, 2021)

Hola soy ingeniero de sistemas, en el area de electronica e instrumentacion, soy apacionado a los sistemas de control electronico y durante mis estudios me mantenia reparando equipos electronicos y electromecanicos de uso residencial, ahora estoy de nuevo en ese ambito, estoy entusiamado de participar en este foro para intercambiar. Gracias


----------



## GREGOR (May 5, 2021)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Gregorio, me encanta la electrónica y estar con personas como ustedes a quienes le apasiona lo mismo que a mi, estoy aprendiendo y deseo compartir con ustedes lo poquito que se para ayudarnos mutuamente aunque mi internet no es muy bueno...


----------



## Spyne (May 6, 2021)

Hola. Me gusta mucho la electrónica y realizar pequeñas reparaciones. Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## Ezezal (May 6, 2021)

Buen dia, soy un interesado de la electrónica. Hice unos años de escula técnica pero no me recibí de técnico al final. Me interesa aprender. Saludos a todos


----------



## Eliseo (May 6, 2021)

Soy Eliseo de Tamaulipas México soy aficionado a la electrónica me realizar y experimentar con proyectós como amplificadores, decodificadores, transmisores de senal fm,am.


----------



## antarjcor (May 7, 2021)

Hola a todos
Soy informático del mundo de la programación, me gusta la electrónica y el modelismo ferroviario.
Un saludo desde Valencia


----------



## deyvid (May 7, 2021)

Saludos, soy DEYVID, instalador de medios técnicos de  seguridad y operador de cctv.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## MikeT (May 7, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Miguel, desde hace unos cuantos años integro sistemas de electrónicos de alarma, cámaras de CCTV, redes, y sistemas de audio, esto ultimo es en realidad son mi hobby, tengo conocimientos electrónicos generales, pero lo que mas me apasiona es el armado de bafles, hace tiempo que los leo, pero creo que nunca hice un post. Asi, que saludos a todos, en particular a los que hacen este foro mas activo compartiendo sus conocimientos.


----------



## Janluca (May 7, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​



Hola soy Jan Lucas, saludos a todos.


----------



## jjykika (May 7, 2021)

Buenas, me llamo Juan José, ingeniero en electrónica y telecomunicaciones, Un placer estar con vosotros.


----------



## Portales (May 7, 2021)

Hola a todos y todas en éste foro de electrónica, tengo 35 años, soy Cubano, adicto a la tecnología electrónica , videojuegos y me encanta la electricidad, no tengo ningún proyecto en manos porque lo que he podido hacer lo he logrado gracias a ustedes y a los tutoriales, lamentablemente vivo en país que hay falta de recursos y posibilidades de todo tipo para generalizar y no entrar en detalles.

Pero no se si de ésta forma no sea bienvenido al grupo pero a mi me gustaría estar en el par, así un poco instrumentarme mas y ampliar mis conocimientos, trabajo en la Industria Deportiva donde se confeccionan todos los implementos deportivos para los equipos , trabajo hay de Técnico de Mantenimiento Industrial e Inversiones, muchas gracias por su atención y mis saludos y mis respetos para el grupo en general.


----------



## jporras (May 8, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Julinho Porras, tengo 25 años, aportaré con los que tengo, gracias por aceptarme en el grupo.


----------



## Paco de la Patagonia (May 8, 2021)

Hola comunidad!
Un gusto conocerlos. Estoy en la electrónica desde los 15 años. Tengo 70! Así que comencé con válvulas, trs de germanio, silicio, CI, ųprocesadres, próximamente Cuánticos!. Armé tv Wells Gardner, Fapesa y equipos varios. Di clases y trabajé en un Canal de TV. Ahora jubilado estoy resucitando viejos equipos. Tengo aldo de documentación y espero ser útil. Ya voy a participar con tiempo. Un saludo fraternal 
Paco


----------



## Celim Alberto (May 8, 2021)

Hola, Soy Raul,  soy fana y me desvela todo para saber de todo, hace mas de 45 años que deseo saber y aplicar sobre electricidad, electronica, y todo el mundo que rodea a estos vocablos, con 61 ya,  sigo igual que antes, solo con la sensacion de haber estado trabajando y viviendo en otro mundo y que peor aun conspiraba para que no me acercara demasiado. 
Asique vivi leyendo  y desactualiandome cada dia ya que no podia matener un constante y adecuado aprendizaje de joven.
Soy de poco opinar ya que mis conocimientos son siempre pequeños, lo unico que talvez pueda compartir con seguridad a los menos y tan entusiastas como yo, es lo que no se debe hacer SIN SABER todo lo que SE DEBE HACER para poder crear nuestro propio proyectos, pues los que yo hice y no salieron bien, los puedo contar. jejeje.
Bueno, agradezco al FORO DE ELECRONICA . COM por permitirme acceder a sus fuentes de conocimiento, y permitirme leer lo que cada uno propone para cada dasafio personal.

NUEVAMENTE MUCHAS GRACIAS. UN ENORME ABRAZO PARA TODOS.


----------



## TITOk (May 8, 2021)

Hola soy Tito... estoy aprendiendo electrónica


----------



## Emimi-audiophiloc (May 9, 2021)

Muy buenas , soy Emilio , tengo 25 años, soy mecánico pero me gusta mucho el audio de alta calidad y bueno, de a poco poquito voy rearmando mi equipo de música.


----------



## jorgemeri (May 10, 2021)

Muy feliz de andar por aquí!!


----------



## eddyx218 (May 10, 2021)

Hola, soy Venezolano y tienen un post que me llamó la atención sobre la actualización de un deco Echostar, mi hobby es la televisión satelital, gracias, estoy a la orden en ese tema.


----------



## Levit Escobar (May 11, 2021)

Hola , me llamo Levit Benjamín, tengo 29 años, soy de México y mi papá ejerció la electrónica por toda su vida hasta la fecha, ami me gustó mucho, y desde los 4 años hago prácticas y reparo cosas  me gusta mucho aprender y compartir lo que aprendo , un gusto conocerlos!


----------



## vikman (May 11, 2021)

Hola compañeros, soy nuevo en el foro, estudié ing. en electrónica pero siempre se está en un constante aprendizaje.


----------



## MarcoAmumu (May 11, 2021)

Hola, soy Marco, actualmente soy estudiante de electrónica. También, estoy un poco perdido, queiro realizar nuevos proyectos , pero no se por donde empezar, y me gustaria aprender mucho de las personas de esta comunidad, para así también desarrollar nuevos proyecto y más adelante poder aydarlos.


----------



## Cuetazo (May 11, 2021)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme. Soy aficionado a la música, al buen sonido y he heredado un par de equipos vintage que trato de mantener funcionando. Siempre me ha gustado la electrónica; lamentablemente tengo más conocimientos de usuario que de técnico, pero en ocasiones hago reparaciones menores. Saludos !!!


----------



## Drelectro (May 11, 2021)

Saludos a todos. Espero que nos ayudemos mutuamente y salga os adelante en nuestras dudas y reparaciones un saludos desde. Mexico


----------



## tromfpa (May 12, 2021)

Gracias por recibirme en su grupo, espero ser útil,soy de Venezuela.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Rayito77 (May 12, 2021)

Que tal mi nombre es Raymundo y soy de México saludos a todos y gracias por aceptar mi ingreso, soy Técnico en electrónica desde hace 20 años y me apasiona mi profesión espero contar con su apoyo así como ustedes contarán con el mio


----------



## jbonavita (May 12, 2021)

Hola a todos, espero aprender mucho en esta comunidad. Un saludo


----------



## josval06 (May 12, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es José Rey, 73 años, soy quimico, siempre me gustò la electrònica, pero nunca me pude dedicar en serio, aunque siempre hice cosas sencillas. 
No es mucho lo que puedo aportar al foro,  veo que aquí hay gente con muy buen nivel y espero poder aprender más.
Me apasiona descubrir cosas nuevas. Ahora estoy dando algunos pasitos en arduíno, por el momento con algunas limitaciones!!!
llegué aquí buscando cómo eliminar transitorios generados por electrovalvulas, que me generan alteraciones en el funcionamiento de una placa arduino uno.
Quizás soy uno de los más viejos en edad en el foro, y encima nivel principiante, pero bueno... estamos para avanzar!!!
un saludo a todos!
jose


----------



## Andres0407 (May 13, 2021)

Buenas tardes, 

Muchas gracias por aceptarme formar parte del grupo, mi nombre es Andres Ingeniero electrico, espero poder ayudar y aprender junto a Uds.


----------



## blopa (May 13, 2021)

¡¡Hola a todos!!
Estoy muy agradecido por permitirme acceder al circuito de una vieja radio Noblex Gulietta que heredé de mi padre (tengo 75).
No es posible sintonizarla. Solo hace ruido al conectar la corriente (alterna 6V). Mis conocimientos sobre el tema no son amplios, pero intentaré descbrir el motivo. Les informaré si logro algún avance (con tiempo).
Reitero mi agradecimiento al foro.


----------



## Maaguz2107 (May 13, 2021)

Hola gente. Mi nombre es Mauricio y he comenzado con un taller de electrónica en Colombia. Espero poder participar y colaborar con esta comunidad.
Gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## atasca (May 13, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Felipe y me encanta la electrónica. Espero aprender mucho por aquí.


----------



## Volt'19 (May 14, 2021)

Hola, soy estudiante de electrónica, tengo algunas dudas y espero que por aquí me puedan echar una mano y también poder yo aportar al lugar.


----------



## yudelbys (May 14, 2021)

Hola a todos los presentes del foro. Mi nombre Yudelbys ing. en Telecomunicaciones y Electronica. Trabajo por la electrónica desde hace varios años y encuentro en todos los de mi especialidad la hermandad del día a día. Poder tener homólogos en cualquier parte de mundo enriquece y profundiza todo el conocimiento adquirido en diversos campos que abarca esta especialidad. Espero tenerlos, compartir y exponer cualquier experiencia e inquietudes que se aproxime al puesto de trabajo, exponer ideas y contribuir a darlas será el éxito al desarrollo de la solución. Un abrazo lleno de salud y sabidurías desde Cuba.....


----------



## Pedro1ramo (May 14, 2021)

Buenas tardes a todos, me inscribo por que me gusta la electrónica y quiero aprender, soy de Venezuela, me residencio en Tinaquillo estado Cojedes y tengo 36 años de edad.


----------



## Waltercel76 (May 14, 2021)

Hola colegas es un honor pertenecer al club. Aumentando los conocimientos .


----------



## zaid rojas (May 14, 2021)

Buenas noches, soy Jose Diaz , un apasionado a la electrónica , realicé un curso de electrónica básica, soy de Los Teques, Venezuela, me gusta hacer proyectos y algunas reparaciones de tv, espero me puedan ayudar, saludos a todos.


----------



## manulito45 (May 15, 2021)

Un gran abrazo a todos... Soy El que Soy.
Pero para ser más prácticos pueden llamarme Manuel !!! 
Iniciando con esto de la electrónica !


----------



## edeldelgadogarcia (May 15, 2021)

Hola a todos soy un apasionado de la electrónica, en ocasiones me entretengo arreglando algunos equipos, cuando el tiempo me lo permite


----------



## Datasheet64 (May 15, 2021)

Saludos, mi nombre es Manuel Bolívar soy ingeniero electrónico espero podamos compartir conocimientos y experiencias ! gracias.


----------



## shadon (May 16, 2021)

Hola soy Alvaro, 59 años y trasteo con cosas electronicas


----------



## El_massy (May 16, 2021)

Hola...mi nombre es Maxi. Soy aficionado a la electrónica, algo que heredé de mi papá. Tengo conocimientos basicos, pero nada mas. Hago arreglos simples de algunas cosas y para otras busco mucha información y trato de aprender. Ojalá acá pueda ampliar mis básicos conocimientos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 16, 2021)

*¡¡¡ Sean bienvenidos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !!!*​


----------



## xiniton (May 17, 2021)

Muy buenas, gracias por aceptarme en el grupo, soy aficionado a muchas cosas una de ellas la electrónica aunque de esta soy muy novato. Llevo tiempo leyendo el foro y al final he decidido registrarme para poder participar. Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## arti2525 (May 17, 2021)

Hola gente , saludos desde Mendoza


----------



## Pinchos (May 18, 2021)

Hola familia. Soy un profesor de FP en Jaén, España. Espero poder aportar algo al foro y, por qué no, también plantear dudas. Siempre hay mucho de que aprender. 

Un saludo .


----------



## framgs (May 18, 2021)

Hola Buenas,

Mi nombre fran, me gusta trastear cacharros aunque soy novato me he registrado para aprender muchas gracias por su aceptacion

Un saludo


----------



## elpelado (May 18, 2021)

Hola, me presento. Soy Maximiliano de Argentina.
Muy bueno el sitio.

Saludos.


----------



## Ariel Tano Richi (May 18, 2021)

Buenas tardes foro. Soy Ariel, me voy a iniciar en la electrónica. Soy músico, baterista de heavy metal, hard rock, tengo 45 años., con muy pocos conocimientos pero toda la pasión que me genera la electrónica. Va a ser un desafío grande de seguro. Espero que no me supere todo lo relacionado a la electrónica y poder concretar algunos proyectos. El 1ero. es hacer un amplificador estéreo de 600 W RMS a 4 Ohms.  u 8 Ohms. Pude hacerme de unos planos y estoy estudiando el calculo del transformador. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Zuricate41 (May 18, 2021)

Buen día, mí nombre es Mauro y soy técnico en electrónica , me gusta armar algún circuito de vez en cuando.


----------



## CelenaAilen (May 18, 2021)

Holaa, soy Celena de Argentina. Me gusta la electrónica y la mecánica. Estoy estudiando una tecnicatura en Mecatrónica


----------



## luis67 (May 19, 2021)

Hola a todos antes que nada gracias por aceptarme en el grupo me llamo Luis Jara y soy un aficcionado a la electronica. tengo una base de electronica y me dedico a reparar equipos informaticos. un abrazo a todos


----------



## Colin12m (May 19, 2021)

Holaa


----------



## NitramPortal (May 19, 2021)

Hola *#ForosdeElectrónica!* Soy _Martin Bovone_, estudiante de Ingeniería electrónica argentino de la _Universidad Tecnológica Nacional_ (UTN). Recientemente empecé a estudiar las bases de circuitos digitales y mi curiosidad me trajo hasta este foro! 
Un saludo para todos los colegas que buscan desarrollar sus proyectos y *creatividad*!


----------



## Cinarr (May 19, 2021)

Hola a todos. Acá estoy aprendiendo sobre electro con libros para dummies, destripando aparatos, desoldando componentes y todo eso.


----------



## Geuclides (May 19, 2021)

Buenas tardes ... saludos y miles de bendiciones en familia me llamo Euclides Garcez desde Venezuela estado Zulia ciudad de Maracaibo... de verdad una profesion tan linda que personas que la compartimos tenemos experiencias diferentes ..por lo menos yo tecnico en radiocomunicaciones y de electronica en pianos organos .. e trabajado en transmisores de famosas televisoras de aca de radios AM y FM y desde los 16 años a sido mi pasion... espero poder compartir muchas ideas experiencias actualmente trabajo en sistemas de perforacion petrolera la cual desempeño con dedicacion ya con mas de 34 años de experiencia y me dan esta oportunidad en este grupo..sin mas que decir mi cordial saludo a todos mis colegas y a trabajar en conjunto ..gracias


----------



## bety34 (May 19, 2021)

Hola.


----------



## INGFELIX (May 19, 2021)

Hola saludos desde Coatzacoalcos, Veracruz


----------



## latarro (May 20, 2021)

Hola a todos soy Lautaro tengo 22años y desarrollos mis proyectos de electronica para mi emprendimiento en Argentina para a un futuro poder aportar mi grano de arena a la industria electronica en mi pais. Hasta antes de la pandemia estudiaba ingeniería en electronica, por cosas de la vida tengo que iniciar mi emprendimiento antes de lo que esperaba... Justamente, por el motivo de no terminar con mis estudios me sumo a este foro para poder evacuar ciertas dudas y a la vez para compartir mi poco conocimiento en diseño en 3D, electrónica (con experiencia en reparación de equipos de audio profesionales e iluminación, diseño de PCB y programación en C y C++ )

Un saludo grande a todo el foro  !


----------



## Co7ph (May 20, 2021)

Saludos cordiales, gracias por tenerme con ustedes. Soy ingeniero en electronica hace muchos años y de vez en cuando hago cacharreos de reparación.


----------



## realCC (May 20, 2021)

Hola todos , me gusta mucho la electronica y mas específicamente la robótica. 

Todavía soy bastante novato en ésto y trato de aprender todos los días por éste foro.

Saludos !


----------



## Gustavoscalcione (May 21, 2021)

Hola Buenos días ! Me llamo Gustavo, la verdad que no entiendo mucho de Electrónica pero tengo un proyecto y sé que con la ayuda de ustedes creo que podré lograrlo ! Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda ! Ahora a leer y a estudiar a ver si empiezo a entender algo  Gracias !


----------



## AFD240 (May 21, 2021)

Buenos días:

Soy Armando Fidalgo, instalador eléctrico y aficionado a la electrónica. Buscaré ayuda en éste foro y si está en mi mano ayudaré en lo que pueda a otros usuarios.

Saludos.


----------



## daniel1508572 (May 21, 2021)

Hola a todos. Les saluda Daniel desde Argentina. Electrónico de profesión y por convicción. Senior developer en transmisión por microondas
y audiófilo apasionado


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Ballestas30 (May 21, 2021)

Buenas noches, mi nombre Hernando Ballestas . Soy técnico en electricidad y electrónica, trabajo en el sectror industrial, apasionado por la electronica, trabajo en automatización de plantas, mucho tiempo en audio y otras cosas. que deseo compartir y aprender tbn. de sus experiencias.

Ggracias por recibirme.
Cordial saludos a todos.


----------



## carlosj1702 (May 21, 2021)

Buenas noches grupo, me llamo Carlos Rodriguez, soy de Guacara Venezuela, soy técnico en electrónica con varios años en la rama y me uno a ,este grupo ya que aqui se aprende mas de lo que uno se imagina, también es bueno para el apoyo de todos los colegas que aqui se encuentran, gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## jaimemb (May 21, 2021)

Hola, soy Jaime y vivo en Sevilla (España), tengo 50 años y soy Técnico Electrónico, llegué a éste foro por casualidad y la verdad que lo veo bastante interesante, del cual puedo aprender muchas cosas y a la misma vez ayudar en lo que buenamente pueda. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Maikol dominguez (May 21, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Maikol, tengo 40 años, soy ingeniero en telecomunicaciones y electrónica y soy un enamorado de la comprensión y el estudio de la electrónica. Creo en la fuerza de la inteligencia colectiva, y en su fuerza para la solución de problemas. Espero aprender mucho en este grupo y poder ayudarnos todos. Saludos


----------



## Mosh92 (May 22, 2021)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Ramón, tengo 39 años y me gusta aprender de todo.


----------



## Masterbin2021 (May 22, 2021)

Hola Amigos, soy Beto, de Brasil, me gusta mucho la electrónica, los montajes, lo hago como hobby, espero aprender mucho de los compañeros y también transmitir mis conocimientos a todos los que lo necesiten.
Abrazo a todos.
Beto
Olá Amigos, Sou Beto, do Brasil, gosto muito de eletrônica, montagens, faço como hobby, espero apreender muito com os colegas e tb repassar os meus conhecimentos para todos que precisarem.
Abraço à todos.
Beto


----------



## Electrojavier (May 23, 2021)

Hola, soy Javier de Málaga, estoy encantado de pertenecer al grupo para pedir ayudar a personas que lo necesiten siempre que estén dentro de mis conocimientos, igualmente espero recibir ayuda por parte de los miembros del foro. Un saludo.


----------



## Lbangueses (May 23, 2021)

Hola a todos. Simplemente trato de aprender y compartir lo que se. Abrazo a todos.


----------



## buitre negro (May 23, 2021)

Buenas tardes a todos, encantado de pertenecer al grupo


----------



## Fede Colombo (May 23, 2021)

Hola soy Federico, Argentino, tengo 57 años y soy aficionado a la electrónica sin mayor conocimiento (Arduino desde cero en Español). Actualmente ingresé a ingeniería en computación que cuenta con un aspecto de electrónica. Me interesa el foro aunque me cueste hasta hacer preguntas para no incomodar a los que saben.
Saludos.


----------



## Alanli (May 24, 2021)

Hola, soy Alanli, soy ingeniero eléctrico y me gusta hacer pequeños proyectos por mi cuenta y grabar notas de desarrollo.


----------



## FCOPP (May 24, 2021)

Me llamo Francisco Pérez, 54 años, de Valencia, España, Arquitecto Técnico y aficionado a la electrónica. Un placer estar con ustedes.


----------



## Berto_Instinto (May 24, 2021)

Buenas!

Me llamo Berto, soy de Vigo pero vivo en UK desde hace años, en Bournemouth a día de hoy, y estoy preparándome para hacerme mis propios equipos para grabación y edición de audio. Un placer encontrar lugares como este.


----------



## Mel_I.O (May 24, 2021)

Hola gente. Soy un gran aficionado al cacharreo y un autentico pierdetornillos de primera. Me interesa todo lo que sea desarmar aparatos con el fin de aprender e incluso alguna vez tambien arreglar. Saludos desde Catalunya


----------



## QuitoNecchi (May 24, 2021)

Hola estimados. Estoy incursionando en Arduino. Llegue a este foro buscando solucionar un problema en Arduino. Saludos.


----------



## Leogibara (May 24, 2021)

Hola, saludos para todos, mi nombre es Leosbel y soy de Cuba, me gusta mucho la electrónica y me encanta ésta pagina , cuídense.


----------



## Kratossfc (May 25, 2021)

Hola a todos!!!


----------



## jackdan (May 25, 2021)

Saludos desde Santa Cruz, Bolivia !


----------



## Jccartaya (May 25, 2021)

Buenas tardes me llamo juan tengo 31 años y soy de venezuela mi especialidad es la informática, pero tambien le meto un tanto a la electrónica, mecánica soldadura, y otras cosas como la creación de inventos di con este foro buscando información sobre como hacer filtros de infrarrojos y bueno aqui estoy saludos a todos y exito.


----------



## Miguel Angel Pinto (May 25, 2021)

Saludos a todos desde Perú, mi nombre es Miguel Ángel y me gusta mucho la electrónica, en especial el mundo de las resistencias eléctricas y quise unirme a éste grupo para compartir y aprender mas, y así ayudándonos recíprocamente para mejorar, bendiciones a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## CharlieFoxtrot (May 25, 2021)

Hola, Charlie por acá. Fanático de la electrónica, aunque nulo en conocimiento técnico de la misma. Fanático de la RF y radioaficionado. Siempre con ganas de aprender y resistente a las frustraciones.


----------



## 1llorenzetti (May 25, 2021)

Hola soy Luciano Lorenzetti  y me gusta la electrónica,  soy de Argentina y desde ya un abrazo grande.


----------



## Valefer (May 25, 2021)

Hola! Soy Vale Fernandez. No soy electrónico pero me gusta cacharrear y a veces he visitado los foros para resolver algunos problemas de mis pequeños proyectos de kits electrónicos. Saludos dese Tarragona.


----------



## ARNOLBAR (May 26, 2021)

Hola a todos, me llamo Arnoldo Fonseca, venezolano, soy aficionado a la electrónica, electricidad, electromecánica automotriz y otras actividades, me encontré éste foro buscando unos diagramas para fuentes at y atx, me registré y comenzaré a ver los conocimientos compartidos que hay en esta comunidad que permiten el incremento del aprendizaje.

Saludos.


----------



## omar carlo (May 26, 2021)

Hola, saludos para todos desde Morse Pcia de Bs.A. , mi nombre Omar.


----------



## Daros (May 26, 2021)

Hola a todos ! Mi nombre es Darío, soy de Buenos Aires y tengo 32 años.
Soy técnico informático, técnico superior en programación y futuro ingeniero de sistemas, además me encanta la electrónica (a veces lamento no haberle dedicado más tiempo a las materias de electrónica en la secundaria)
Si bien tengo mucho conocimiento a veces hago agua en algunos conceptos básicos.
En mi haber tengo muchas instalaciones eléctricas, reparaciones mínimas en plaquetas, la instalación completa de un audio car y ahora incursionando con las baterías de litio.
Un apasionado de la música y creo que la combinación de ambas cosas es lo más hermoso que existe!!

Gracias a todos por leer mi presentación, por toda la ayuda que me puedan brindar y tratare de retribuirles con mis conocimientos.


----------



## pmrccu2021 (May 27, 2021)

Hola a todos muy contento por estar entre Uds, espero cómo siempre dar más de lo que recibo, me dedico a la reparación de TV LCD/LED y espero poder compartir lo que he aprendido con quién lo necesite. Un saludo


----------



## El Pintor (May 27, 2021)

Soy Jorge Fernández, tengo 45 años,  soy panameño y aficionado a la electrónica, espero poder contribuir con lo poco que he aprendido y espero que me apoyen cuando tenga dudas.


----------



## Serrucho (May 27, 2021)

Hola gente!
Soy Pablo Zunino de CABA Argentina estoy iniciandome en la reparación de placas de equipos de aire ya llevo en el oficio de refrigeración 8 años y hice reparaciones de estas placas previo pasar por cursos para aprender pero no me dedicaba de lleno a las mismas en su mayoría estaba tercerizando por razones de tiempo principalmente pero ahora con los nuevos equipos inverter y la electrónica que entro de lleno en los mismos ya lo me voy a dedicar en forma constante a las mismas.
Me gusta el armar circuitos sobre todo los que uso para hacer las pruebas en los equipos lo fui aprendiendo de a poco gradualmente a medida que tenia la necesidad!
Así fue como buscando llegue al foro!!
Un saludo gente!!!


----------



## ypl92 (May 27, 2021)

Hola, soy Yulier, apasionado por la electrónica desde hace ya algún tiempo, me gradué de técnico en la materia pero no ejercí la profesión hasta hace poco, por lo que tengo dudas y espero me puedan ayudar, saludos desde Cuba.


----------



## vladimirovich (May 28, 2021)

Hola; Mi nombre es Vladimir, tengo 47 años soy autodidacta y constantemente estoy experimentando en muchos temas, actualmente estoy en el distribuidor electrónico  del vehiculo mitsubichi mirage, al cual yo le realice medio overhaul, ademas de un triciclo electrico para mi nieta


----------



## al4ndrade (May 28, 2021)

Hola yo soy Al, de México.
Soy ingeniero en comunicaciones y electrónica y también soy arreglista y compositor.  Me gusta mucho programar y pienso empezar a armar hardware para mis programas.


----------



## Gama1027 (May 29, 2021)

Soy José García, 45 años de edad y mas de 20 años de experiencia en planeacion y diseño de planes de mantenimiento preventivos,correctivos y predictivos, tengo preparacion como ingeniero de mantenimiento industrial, cuento con cursos sobre electricidad, soldadura industrial y refrigeración. Actualmente
me desempeño en el ramo de HVAC como proveedor de servicios independiente.
Como hobbie he incursionado en el medio del audio, asi llegue a este foro y decidi registrarme para nutrir y compartir experiencia.
Espero aportar algo al mismo y hacer buenas amistades.
Vivo en el norte de México.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## manuelrarce (May 29, 2021)

Mi nombre es Manuel Antonio Rivera Arce, soy del Salvador y un aficionado a la electrónica, además soy electricista y me gusta aprender de los demás y compartir cuando se puede, gracias por aceptarme y tener la oportunidad de aprender de los que saben.


----------



## ariel2021 (May 30, 2021)

Hola soy Ariel, hace 15 años que me dedico a reparar PC, Notebook e Impresoras. Siempre dispuesto a seguir aprendiendo. Gracias por este foro. Saludos


----------



## Jose Chvz (May 30, 2021)

Buenas tardes colegas técnicos, es un gusto volver al foro.
Un saludo cordial a todos. Mi nombre es José, soy técnico en electrónica y estoy apenas entrando al mundo de la era de las pantallas. Sin embargo conozco sistemas digitales y puedo aportar. Muchas gracias por leerme.


----------



## Sotein74 (May 30, 2021)

Hola. Soy chileno ingeniero electrico... me gusta la reparación de equipos de audio antiguos. Saludos a todos


----------



## ferracus (May 31, 2021)

Hola a todos, mí nombre es Fernando Raul Cusenza,vivo en un pueblo de la isla de Mallorca, Andratx, tengo 54 años ,soy de profesión fontanero, pero me gusta mucho el tema de la electrónica,mis conocimientos son limitados pero siempre estoy con ganas de aprender , así que desde ya Gracias .


----------



## Cazam (May 31, 2021)

Hola ,la electrónica es una afición que no pude estudiar aún así siempre que puedo meto la mano en cosas básicas. Soy de Colombia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## julio correa (May 31, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Julio Correa, Calama, del Norte de Chile. En el desierto más seco del planeta. MI formación es de Analista de Sistemas y siempre las soluciones están por el lado de la Electrónica. Por lo que me he aficionado a esta ciencia de hoy y del futuro. 

Saludos.


----------



## cactus (May 31, 2021)

Buenas a todos, mi nombre es Ramon y me interesa la electrónica vintage. Desde radios a tubo a equipos HI-FI de los 70-80. Espero que alguen más comparta estas aficiones.

Saludos,

Ramon


----------



## elctonic19 (May 31, 2021)

Buenas tardes comunidad, soy nuevo en ésto, tengo 52 años y estoy asistiendo a un curso rápido de electrónica básica, ésto es una materia pendiente en mi vida que debo terminar.

Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## farhol (May 31, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Cristóbal Arias, No me concidero experto pero me interesa la electrónica para mis aparatos y/o los de mis conocidos. Saludos espero poder aportar o aprender de ustedes. Saludos


----------



## Jusepe (May 31, 2021)

Hola a todos!!! 
Un gusto conocerlos aunque de manera digital !!!
Mi nombre es Jose Luis Fernandez, tengo a penas 58 añitos, soy de Bs As, Argentina, y estoy, por mi corta edad, incursionando en mis primeras experiencias en electronica, no se si podré solucionar sus problemas, pero ustedes a mi….seguro!!!!! 
Asi que, a partir de ahora, sepan que cuentan conmigo para lo que este a mi alcanse poderlos ayudar, dentro y fuera de los temas electricos!!!!!
Les envio un gran saludo y espero poder consultarles por un proyecto el cual puede causar un cambio muy significativo a mis ingresos, o sea, podre almorzar, cenar y pagar mis impuestos!!


----------



## LeiraAk (May 31, 2021)

Saludos a todos, Soy Héctor Ariel 38 años, de República Dominicana, amante de la electrónica, estoy aquí porque quiero aprender y a la vez compartir todo lo que este a mi alcance


----------



## dtitotitin (May 31, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Tito, soy de Ecuador y tengo 30 años, espero poder aprender de ustedes y poder aportar un granito de arena.


----------



## julio21 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Julio soy de cordoba capital. Durante muchos años me dedique a la electronica fue mi pasión pero la vida me llevo a cambiar de rumbo y dedicarme a la elctricidad industrial. En estos momentos estoy tratando de retomar la electronica y este foro es espectacular, donde veo que todos comparten sus conocimientos. Gracias por permitirme ser parte del foro. Saludos


----------



## PEPEARMANDO (Jun 1, 2021)

Hola a todos. Soy Pepe Armando, vivo en La ciudad de Tucuman en la Republica Argentina. Tengo 72 años y me interesa la electronica para aplicarla a mis hobbys, que son el ferromodelismo y el modelismo naval. Tengo una primer consulta a Uds. los que supongo avezados inquietos en el tema: hice un circuito de 30 leds de 3,5 v conectados a 220v. Use una resistencia de 5,6 y funciona , pero los leds titilan un poco. Que hice mal?


----------



## hernan cortes 97 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hola saludos a todos, soy un estudiante de la ingeniería en mecatronica .


----------



## japer_EE (Jun 1, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Gracias por aceptarme en la comunidad y felicitaciones por la propuesta creada a fin de aprender, aportar y compartir muchas cosa.
gracias.


----------



## juanrwco (Jun 1, 2021)

Hola a todos, 

Mi nombre es Juan y tengo 24 años, vivo en la provincia de Chubut-Argentina. Soy estudiante de la carrera Ingeniería de Sonido, ya casi terminando. Me interesa todo lo relacionado con la electrónica, pero particularmente por ahora me llama la electrónica de audio. Por lo que veo, dentro de este foro se encuentran muchas personas con ganas de aprender, de compartir sus conocimientos y descubrimientos, y por eso gracias. Espero que en algún momento les pueda ser de ayuda. 

Un saludo para todos!


----------



## abiezer (Jun 1, 2021)

Soy Angel Montenegro, siempre consulto con este foro, me parece algo demasiado útil para encarar las fallas de los diferentes aparatos electrónicos. Espero poder sumar a este foro. Un saludo a todos


----------



## maxitel (Jun 2, 2021)

Hola chicos, una mas por aqui, me gusta un poco éste tema, espero seguir disfrutando de él con ustedes.
Un saludo.


----------



## @ylr900 (Jun 2, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Yasmany, soy de La Habana Cuba, me gusta mucho la electrónica, llevo unos 12 años en la práctica y cada día se aprende algo nuevo, me gusta mucho la reparación de TV.


----------



## Anibalobera (Jun 2, 2021)

Buenas tardes..gracias por aceptarme


----------



## eythan02 (Jun 2, 2021)

Bendiciones a todos, soy Raul Marín, soy Boliviano y resido cerca a la frontera con Argentina y bueno tengo algunos conocimiento de electrónica y me gustaría ayudar y conocer un poco mas.


----------



## ARIELITO78 (Jun 3, 2021)

Por aca
ARIEL SALAZAR para servirles desde NICARAGUA al mundo entero de la electronica


----------



## francisco medina (Jun 3, 2021)

Buenos días, soy Francisco Medina, ingeniero electricissta, mención potenica, pero aficionado a la electrónica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Matias14 (Jun 3, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Matias, tengo 23 años y estudio Ing. Biomédica. Entre a ese foro para poder ayudarlos y también dejar mi opinión.


----------



## CVC2890 (Jun 3, 2021)

Bueno, pues al igual que los amigos , paso aquí a presentarme , mi nombre es : Claudio Vasconcello Campos, tengo 48 años y vivo aquí en Chile , para ser más precisó en Nueva Imperial la Región de la Araucanía , me gusta ésto de la tecnología de la electrónica, desde mi juventud al igual que los colegas me han llamado la atención éstos temas,
me uní al foro ya que gracias a éstos novedosos e interesantes medios uno ha descubierto un buen número de cosas de la electrónica, sobre todo en el audio que últimamente me ha llamado mucho la atención y aquí en verdad he descubierto nuevas cosas y a la vez me he llevado grandes y gratas sorpresas de éstos temas gracias a sus valiosos aportes, en pocas palabras es poder estar aquí en el foro, que buena onda que se haya creado. Gracias por aceptarme, y Gracias por leer, saludos.


----------



## juantec (Jun 5, 2021)

Juan, trabajo en electrónica, desde Venezuela, feliz día y recuerden Dios es Amor.


----------



## dddeepal (Jun 5, 2021)

Hola soy prasad
Estoy descansando sobre los equipos de audio y los hice.
Hi I'm Prasad
I am it resting about audio equipment's and i made them


----------



## Harley82 (Jun 6, 2021)

Buenas noches a todos

Mi nombre Harley Cortes, tengo 39 años soy de Colombia, desde pequeño he tenido pasion por la electronica, pero a penas hace un años me he dedicado a ello, y pienso adquirir mas experiencia en el tema en cuanto a los componentes instalaciones y reparaciones de equipos de audio, como los son radios pequeños, amplificadores y plantas de sonido, en este momento ya he construido mi primer amplificador de 200W  casero y espero tener mas conocimiento para hacer amplificadores de gran poder.

Les agredezco a todos si por favor me pueden compartir tarjetas driver.

Saludos a todoss


----------



## merlo.h (Jun 6, 2021)

Hola , gracias por permitirnos participar del foro , es un aprendizaje mutuo para todos. Gracias


----------



## labelec_peru (Jun 7, 2021)

Hola colegas electricista, electrónicos de todo el mundo tengan un lindo día, gracias por aceptarme en este grupo prometo no ser molestoso con nadie y ser parte de aporte para el grupo

Saludos y un gran abrazo a todos.


----------



## interhard (Jun 7, 2021)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Fernando, desde Salta Argentina. llegue aqui buscando info sobre circuitos de fuentes switching. Estoy volviendo a los pinitos de la nueva electronica. Abrazooo


----------



## Lucas tiago (Jun 8, 2021)

Hola ,soy aficionado ala electrónica siempre es bueno la colaboración de toda la comunidad,para resolver los percances que pudiéramos tener y agradecer a todos


----------



## Kico66 (Jun 8, 2021)

¡Hola! Mi nombre es Humberto, soy Radioaficionado y aficionado a la electrónica. Un saludo a todos, Gracias.


----------



## Lord. Luxuriant (Jun 9, 2021)

Hola a todos , mi nombre es Andres Manuel Ramos , me gusta la electrónica.


----------



## Charly69 (Jun 9, 2021)

Hola soy Charly de Madrid, mis conocimientos son muy básicos. Es por eso que como tengo algunas dudas de algo que quiero hacer que es muy simple quería pedir consejo. Un saludo a todos


----------



## Thiagi (Jun 9, 2021)

Buen día soy de Paraguay, soy técnico electrónico , siempre leo los comentarios del foro y hace rato quería ser parte . gracias


----------



## Miguelvd (Jun 9, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola mi nombre es Miguel Valverde estudio electrónica técnica básica y quiero aprender mucho por este medio


----------



## Tonisky (Jun 9, 2021)

Saludos a todos los técnicos e ingenieros por que la verdad eso somos, reconstruimos con ingenio , saludos desde Mexico , gracias por aceptar mi solicitud.


----------



## Rodyn (Jun 9, 2021)

Hola. Soy Rodyn. Me gusta mucho la electrónica y tengo 41 años. Me gustaría formar parte de esta comunidad para compartir la experiencia que he logrado con los años de trabajo. Espero seguir aprendiendo gracias.a la cooperación de ttodos ustedes. Gracias por crear este entorno donde compartimos la pasión por la electrónica.


----------



## QuilCor (Jun 10, 2021)

Hola, soy Simón Córdoba, vivo en Madrid y soy ingeniero electricissta, desde hace 5 años.


----------



## chapis (Jun 10, 2021)

Hola, buenos días, gracias por aceptarme, soy aficionado a la electrónica, me apasiona la reparación de equipos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Espin87 (Jun 10, 2021)

Hola gente. Mi nombre es Ulises Espinosa, soy de la Patagonia Argentina, donde el frió se siente de verdad, en el invierno los días son cortos y en el verano son largos, trabajo en el area de salud publica haciendo lo que me gusta ¡¡¡¡¡electronica!!!! orientada a equipos medicos, no me considero alguien con mucho conocimiento, por que mientras mas aprendo, mas tengo por aprender !
Gracias por aceptarme en el grupo.


----------



## rafacama (Jun 10, 2021)

Hola amigos de la comunidad de foros y electrónica,mi nombre es Rafael Camacaro tengo 51 años de la ciudad de Barquisimeto Estado Lara Venezuela y desde la secundaria estoy en el fascinante mundo de la electrónica.espero podamos compartir conocimientos y ayudarnos en los problemas que en este medió en ocasiones se nos presentan


----------



## Oscar1712 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hola, soy de Santa Fe Capital. Tengo 60 años. Hice varios cursos entre 2008 y 2015: refrigeración, instalador electricista, bobinado y electrónica Radio y TV. Pero mí ocupación es la docencia. Soy maestro de carpintería en nivel primario y director de una escuela primaria nocturna para adultos. Un gusto de estar en este foro. Saludos a todos


----------



## Fabia04 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hola y saludos a todo el foro.
Me llamo Gustavo y soy de Valencia y tengo 47 años,me encanta todo lo relacionado con la electrónica y el sonido y estoy contento de estar aquí para aprender mucho y ayudar en todo lo posible,tengo algún conocimiento de electrónica y algo de experiencia pero me falta rodaje, así que a ponerme las pilas y ayudar en todo lo posible.


----------



## Wilsonrnes (Jun 11, 2021)

rafacama dijo:


> Hola amigos de la comunidad de foros y electrónica,mi nombre es Rafael Camacaro tengo 51 años de la ciudad de Barquisimeto Estado Lara Venezuela y desde la secundaria estoy en el fascinante mundo de la electrónica.espero podamos compartir conocimientos y ayudarnos en los problemas que en este medió en ocasiones se nos presentan


Que tal amigo soy de guatemala


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## albld1 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hola.


----------



## ARIELREYES1986 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hola amigos, soy Ariel de Argentina ....un abrazo grande espero, poder aportar y ampliar mis conocimientos..un saludo.


----------



## Japera (Jun 12, 2021)

Hola a todos desde Argentina, soy Jose, me interesa la electrónica, espero poder ayudar en algún tema, gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## playermty (Ago 11, 2021)

Hola compañeros, aqui ando buscando una solucion para mi tele Polaroid, no se mucho de este tema, pero se algo de drones en general, en lo que les pueda ayudar estoy a un grito, muchas gracias


----------



## ASNEL Mendoza (Ago 11, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bienvenido. Así como publicaste aquí , publica tu duda en : *Dudas en general* . . . abre un tema nuevo si no encuentras nada parecido. Saludos !


Gracias


----------



## jafius (Ago 12, 2021)

Hola a todo el grupo. Soy Julio Favaloro, técnico en electrónica y desde hace mas de 60 años me dedico a la reparación de todo tipo de equipos electrónicos. 
Demás está decir que me gusta mucho esta especialidad además de mecanica y montón de otras cosas, Bastante autodidacta. Espero poder ayudar a la comunidad en lo podsible. Muchas gracias por aceptarme. Saludos!


----------



## piramydh2o (Ago 12, 2021)

Hola, compañeros, mi nombre es Daniel, Estoy aprendiendo en este mundo de la electrónica. Gracias por aceptarme en este foro. Espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda y que me ayuden jeje. Un saludo


----------



## metabee (Ago 12, 2021)

Hola buenas tardes, creo que en su momento me presenté, pero por causa de enfermedad estuve retirado, ahora empiezo a conectarme nuevamente con el trabajo. Mi nombre es Guillermo Ramírez Palacios, tengo 66 años de edad, radico en veracruz, México, y siempre he trabajado en mecánica fina y electrónica. Espero compartir y aprender de su gran experiencia en este foro. 
Gracias y a la orden.


----------



## colotordok (Ago 12, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Marcelo Alonso, soy de Argentina.
Me gusta la electrónica pero se Muy poco. Estoy en los primeros pasos.
Así que seguramente voy a preguntar más que poder ayudar a alguien por ahora.
Gracias por el espacio ! Dijo Neil Armstrong.
Y el director de cine dijo corten.
Saludos.


----------



## servipakingya (Ago 12, 2021)

Mi nombre es Hernan , tengo 40 , arranque a los 13 , me recibi tecnico en la secundaria , programo plc , hmi , variadores , diseño y armo celdas roboticas para Epson Robots Argentina, fui profe de chiquito , operador de multitud de maquinas , tornos , centros de mecanizado CNC , tambien hice reparaciones en taller , fabricacion de autopartes programacion cnc, fundiciones , no se  que mas me olvido , se de todo un poco , programo varios lenguajes , no hago nada en profundidad por falta de tiempo pero conozco de muchas cosas todo relacionado a electronica , control y metalurgia para combinar todo en la construccion de  maquinarias industriales y desarrollos especiales , en resumen algunas cosas se copian , otras son un rejunte de ideas copiadas y otras son todo un invento jajaja , en fin se usa de todo  . bueno espero ser de ayuda y aprender , esto se renueva dia a dia , abrazos a todos los colegas .


----------



## angelmlizarde (Ago 13, 2021)

Gracias por aceptarme en Foros de Electrònica, soy aficionado a la electrònica y estoy haciendo varios proyectos sobre todo en lo que respecta a los amplificadores de los cuale squiero tener un buen conocimiento.


----------



## Melquiades2019 (Ago 15, 2021)

Buenas tardes, a pesar de llevar tiempo leyendo el foro nunca me había decidido a participar, me ubico en Córdoba (España) y soy un aficionado todavía  bastante amateur en temas de electrónica, espero poder aprender mucho con ustedes, un saludo.


----------



## jrudilla (Ago 15, 2021)

Buenas tardes, soy un manitas de Valencia (España) con pocos conocimientos de electronica que se quiere animar hacer su primera reparación de electronica a ver como sale, muchas gracias por acogerme


----------



## 080juamm (Ago 15, 2021)

Hola compañeros del foro, mi nombre es Juan Cuero, soy de Ecuador, muy amante a la electrónica y me fascina construir etapas de amplificación.


----------



## Ingeautotec (Ago 16, 2021)

Gracias por permitirme unirme a esta comunidad, mi nombre es Antonio Rodríguez, me gusta mucho la electrónica y el aplicar el conocimiento en general espero poder aportar así como agradezco los conocimientos adquiridos en esta comunidad , les deseo mucho éxito en sus proyectos . Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## hendyflorez (Ago 16, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Hendy Florez, obtuve mi titulo como Ingeniero en Petroleo y soy de Venezuela, me gusta conocer de diversos temas entre ellos la electronica y sus componentes, espero me tengan un poco de paciencia si no conozco muy bien algunos términos.


----------



## CoquiR12 (Ago 16, 2021)

Buenas a todos, soy un aficionado al tema, en realidad a todo lo que uno pueda lograr con sus propias manos y créanme que este foro tantas veces me salvó la vida y despejó mi ignorancia, jamás antes me uni a foros de ninguna clase, así que así estoy, soy nuevo perdiendo la virginidad forera y me pareció que lo mínimo que podía hacer era suscribirme tanto que me han ayudado así ir, muchas gracias por darme un espacio.


----------



## Harkercito (Ago 17, 2021)

Cordial saludo a todos los integrantes del foro. 
Mi nombre Carlos Harker soy de Bogotá, estudié Electromecanica pero soy muy curioso con la electrónica industrial, me encanta y trato de aprender a diario.
Los puedo ayudar con problemas en motores eléctricos y sistemas de protección, mando y control para máquinaria Industrial. 
Gracias por aceptarme y estoy listo para servirles.


----------



## Hdo10560 (Ago 17, 2021)

Buenos días, soy Luis Hdo Ángel, me apasiona todo lo que sea de electrónica, espero sacarle todo el máximo provecho a este grupo.


----------



## Damianred2003 (Ago 17, 2021)

Hola! Soy Damián de Argentina. Gracias por aceptarme en esta comunidad. Tengo conocimientos avanzados de electrónica, desde válvulas de vacío, equipos a transistores, modificaciones de circuito y diseño y programación de hardware.


----------



## SADDAM (Ago 18, 2021)

Muchas gracias por aceptarme en el foro, soy Saddam del cerro, Habana, Cuba, mi negocio se llama electrónica Diana , me dedico hace más de 34 años a esto de la electrónica, reparo de todo, pero lo que más me gusta hacer y disfruto es reparar equipos de Audio , gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Drab05 (Ago 18, 2021)

Mi nombre es Diego Achar, tengo 32 años y me gusta la especialidad de electrónica, me gusta construir proyectos de toda clase y quisiera cambiar información con todos ustedes y aprender, saludos, gracias.


----------



## agustin gil (Ago 18, 2021)

Hola, saludos a todos, soy Agustín vivo en Cdmx. , soy técnico en electrónica.


----------



## AvAgalva (Ago 19, 2021)

Hola. Mi nombre es Angel. Soy aficionado a la electrónica y de vez en cuando me gusta "trastear" con aparatos para intentar devolverlos a la vida o hacerlos 100 % funcionales. Saludos.


----------



## Walter76 (Ago 19, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Walter soy de Corzuela, Chaco, Argentina tecnico en electronica desde hace tiempo y desde ya gracias por permitirme participar de este grupo. Saludos.


----------



## carlos364 (Ago 19, 2021)

Hola, buenas tardes, me llamo Juan Carlos soy de Argentina ( pcia de Bs As) y me apasiona la electronica, siempre e tenido esa necesidad de aprender incluso adquirí material, pero nunca  pude meterme de lleno, me interesa también todo lo relacionado al audio especialmente. saludos comunidad!!


----------



## cubaztronic (Ago 19, 2021)

Hola gente, mi nombre es Angel, soy egresado de la carrera de Ingeniería Electronica y tengo muchas dudas sobre los microncontroladores pic, espero me puedan ayudar y tambien aportar al grupo, un abrazo, gracias.


----------



## erreeme (Ago 20, 2021)

Hola Me llamo Jose y soy de España, nuna he estudiado electronica pero la he practicado mas de 4 décadas, llevo algun mes leyendo aqui todo lo que se escribe, sobre todo transmisores, tengo una duda, la cual será mi primer post, hay muy buena gente aqui y con mucha sabiduria...Saludos.


----------



## cybernetsjr (Ago 20, 2021)

Soy Ricardo Cabrera de México, espero aprender y contribuir con lo que tengo de conocimientos. Me quiero especializar en audio, amplificadores, saludos y a sus ordenes.


----------



## betico (Ago 21, 2021)

Mí nombre es Alberto Martínez, soy de México, me gusta mucho la electrónica, tengo algo de conocimientos, me dio encontrar estos foros, me parece muy interesante,  espero estar siempre comunicado con el foro. Y doy las gracias por ser aceptado, saludos.


----------



## Alej06 (Ago 21, 2021)

Hola a todos los integrantes, mi nombre es Alejandro, soy de Cuba, espero poder ayudar y recibir ayuda desde acá, saludos


----------



## Daniel88 (Ago 22, 2021)

Hola a todos.mi nombre es Daniel.estudié electrónica y electromedicina.Hoy me dedico también a la reparación de motos eléctricas.Saludos desde Cuba.


----------



## jlm5144 (Ago 22, 2021)

Buenas a todos. Esta es mi humilde presentación. Me gusta la electrónica sobre todo aquello que trata de las radios de válvulas, se puede decir que empiezo desde cero aunque algunos conocimientos tengo pero solo a nivel de aficionado, asi que me queda mucho recorrido por delante.
Espero encontrar aqui respuesta a alguna de las preguntas que por el momento me estan surgiendo.
Gracias de antemano a todos.


----------



## muygolfo69 (Ago 22, 2021)

Hola,

Por hobby, suelo reparar pequeños electrodomésticos con repuestos que consigo de equipos viejos o de internet.

Gracias por leerme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## davidlpz63 (Ago 22, 2021)

Soy davidlpz63 de México, me gusta la electrónica como pasatiempo, no soy experto, solo aficionado.


----------



## benferpy (Ago 22, 2021)

Hola, soy principiante en electronica... llegue aqui leyendo los foros... saludos a todos...


----------



## Crescencio14 (Ago 22, 2021)

Una disculpa por no presentarme.
Soy Crescencio Gómez R.
Un pueblito del estado de México.
México. Me dedico a la  reparacion de aparatos eléctronicos, desde hace más de una década, por lo que manejo y entiendo bien esto de la electrónica, sin embargo siempre necesitamos de alguien más y acudimos en su ayuda. A mí también me gusta compartir mis conocimientos si alguien me lo solicita, y poder ayudar con mucho gusto lo haría.


----------



## Eldys Lima (Ago 23, 2021)

Saludos a todos los del foro. Espero colaborar y ayudar en todo lo que pueda. Gracias por la oportunidad de aprender más con ustedes del apasionante mundo de la electrónica.


----------



## Acuaries (Ago 23, 2021)

Buenos días, Daniel mi nombre.
Aficionado al audio y electrónica. Ahora, por poner a punto un sintoamplificador y sintonizador Audinac (ambos valvulares, de fines de la década del 60) + 2 bafles Audinac 721. Espero encontrar material acerca del mismo para poder restaurarlos (estuvieron guardados por más de 40 años). Mis saludos a todos


----------



## yandro (Ago 23, 2021)

Buenos días, de ante mano le doy las gracias por dejarme participar, me llamo  Leandro Reyes Rosales, tengo 31 años, siempre me gustó la electronica y como no la pude estudiar en mi país por problemas de lejanía de la ciudad, decidí aprenderla por esfuerzo propio, agredeciendo la ayuda de la Internet y de los ingenieros que me an apoyado con este tema que es super amplio, le reitero las gracias.


----------



## Pastor Luis (Ago 23, 2021)

Hola, Dios les bendiga, soy pastor en la iglesia bautista de Herradura, Pinar del Río, Cuba, pero tengo moto, jjj. Antes de ser pastor trabajaba como técnico de radio y televisión. No soy ningún profesional pero tengo mis años de experiencia y lo que crea que pueda aportar con gusto lo haré, si no es nada novedoso, tal vez sirva para reafirmar, jjjj. Saben las limitaciones que tenemos los cubanos y quiero construir mi propio recortador de voltaje para mi karpaty, estas sono motos sin batería, y quisiera tener un esquema eléctrico de uno que ya esté probado, que sea bueno  para hacerlo yo mismo. Me han hablado de uno que usa tiristores que dicen ser muy buenos. Tal vez ya dentro de la comunidad, tengan como ayudarme. Espero en sus atenciones.Dios les bendiga ricamente.


----------



## Lucas007 (Ago 23, 2021)

Mi nombre es Lucas, soy técnico electromecánico.


----------



## Alberto Astudillo (Ago 24, 2021)

Hola amigos, no sé si este es el espacio correcto para presentarse. Si no es así, disculpen.
Mi nombre es Alberto Astudillo C.  de Iquique-Chile 68 años y un apasionado por la electrónica. Llevo varios años siguiendo este foro, y siempre me despeja las dudas que pueda tener.
Felicitaciones para Andrés por la creación de este tema que, estoy seguro, ayuda a muchos aficionados como yo.
Saludos.


----------



## optra (Ago 24, 2021)

Buen día, me presento, Leonardo desde Venezuela, en crisis, acá quiero aprender mas y bueno tambien ayudar en lo que pueda, gracias.


----------



## Pepe Guzman (Ago 25, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy Pepe Guzmán, ya jubilado, muy aficionado a la electrónica y a la reparación de todo tipo de aparatos eléctricos y electrónicos me uno al foro con la ilusión de aprender y compartir con todos vosotros experiencias y conocimientos, espero muy buena acogida de la comunidad por lo que os quedaré muy agradecido


----------



## Milmillonesimo (Ago 25, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy Nano (nombre real Fernando), de Las Islas Canarias (España), 35 años, ingeniero de telecomunicaciones que nunca ha ejercido la profesión. De siempre me ha gustado arreglar pequeños electrodomésticos, y ahora en mis ratos libres estoy empezando a dedicarme a dispositivos mas complejos y he llegado a este foro, donde parece que voy a encontrar la comunidad que andaba buscando.


----------



## optra1973 (Ago 25, 2021)

Saludos desde Venezuela , soy técnico electrónico mas de 20 años trabajando, me gustaría ayudar y aprender, me llamo Leonardo, acá quiero aprender mucho mas, gracias.


----------



## cortescr (Ago 25, 2021)

Buenas Tardes, Soy Carlos Cortés, Soy de Cordoba Argentina, me incorporo al grupo para aprender un poco de ésta hermosa ciencia, ya que estudié un poco en la secundaria y me quedé con ganas de aprender un poco mas como para armar algun que otro circuito de hobbie en mis tiempos libres. Mcuhas Gracias


----------



## sergio san roman (Ago 25, 2021)

Hola a todos. Soy Sergio San Román, de Córdoba, Argentina. Arranqué con la electrónica a los 12, con la venerable revista Lupin armando una radio a "galena" (1N60) que me pareció mágica y marcó mi destino. Después siguieron el colegio técnico y la facu. El trabajo me fue llevando lentamente de lo técnico a lo administrativo y de jugar con componentes a integrar sistemas pero de vez en cuando me puedo dar el gusto de volver a los fierros. Me temo que no tendré mucho para aportar y si mucho para aprender de ustedes. Muchas gracias a Andrés por crear este sitio. Comparto su mirada sobre nuestra profesión al servicio de todos y lo bueno y divertido que es compartir el conocimiento de lo que nos apasiona.

¡Saludos!
Sergio


----------



## aban146 (Ago 25, 2021)

Mí nombre es Néstor tengo 52 años y soy aficionado a la electrónica. Hice un curso de reparación de radio y TV hace años!!!!!!; Y hoy con la pandemia empecé con la reparación de componentes electrónicos, por lo tanto lo tomo como un hobi. Encontré este foro buscando circuitos y encontré varias soluciones a mis problemas por eso les agradezco de antemano y me sumo al foro Gracias y saludos a los Moderadores. Espero que mí presentación esté en el lugar correcto


----------



## Mancho180 (Ago 26, 2021)

Buenos días mi nombre es Germán Orozco, soy de Pereira Colombia y de antemano doy muchas gracias por aceptarme en este foro, me gusta la electrónica desde hace muchos años, tengo 59 años y gracias a Dios bastante experiencia, pero desgraciadamente a veces no encuentras Diagramas que se necesitan para reparaciones donde se destruyen los elementos, gracias a Dios a veces da uno con Muchas personas que nos ayudan desinteresadamente.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## GRALEVKO (Ago 26, 2021)

Soy un apasionado de la electrónica aunque con bajo nivel en conocimientos. Vine a aprender de uds MAESTROS.


----------



## willi7446 (Ago 26, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Jorge W. Freille y soy alumno de ingeniería electrónica y me interesaría aprender, compartir e intercambiar temas de electrónica en general, gracias!!


----------



## gabyzx (Ago 27, 2021)

Hola, gracias por la bienvenida, espero poder aportar y encontrar soluciones. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## ANDRU18 (Ago 28, 2021)

Soy Andrés Urroz, de Barker , Pcia. de Buenos Aires, Argentina : electricista automotor , me apasiona la electronica , aunque soy novato en la materia , sigo leyendo y copiando de los que saben , gracias por permitirme ingresar al foro , estoy dispuesto a colaborar en lo que pueda y sirva a alguien.-


----------



## zeriarte (Ago 28, 2021)

¡Que tal, excelente noche a todos/días según sea en donde viven!
Mi nombre es Iván Arteaga todos me dicen Zeri.

Llevo algunos días vagando por algunas publicaciones interesantes (mucho la verdad), tengo algunos proyectos que he terminado y otros en marcha. Soy un aficionado con pocos conocimientos empíricos, pues mi profesión es la mercadotecnia y pues desde chavo he tenido esa tendencia de ir a desmontar cualquier cosa y aprender de los componentes, usabilidad y sobre todo entretenimiento por un pequeño trastorno de exceso enérgico, lo cual eme ayuda a estar concentrado leyendo e intentando reparar o armar cosas de le electrónica.
En cualquier cosa que pueda ayudar, no duden en que apoyare.​
Buenas, buenas a todos!


----------



## Meme22 (Ago 29, 2021)

Hola, soy Emmanuel, soy de Argentina Entre Ríos. Soy técnico en electronica, me gusta reparar cosas aunque por ahí se me queman los cables y recurro a estos grupos que siempre tiene una posible solución... un gusto compartir con todos ustedes.


----------



## Superkiki (Ago 29, 2021)

Hola amigos, me llamo Gregorio Kardjiana, vivo en Montevideo Uruguay, estudié electronica y desde hace muchos años es mi hobby preferido. Me da mucho gusto estar acá para compartir conocimientos.


----------



## efeeme (Ago 29, 2021)

Hola soy Fabio Murature y soy nuevo en este foro, saludos para todos.


----------



## JESUS SARMIENTO SARMIENTO (Ago 29, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jesus Sarmiento Sarmiento , radico en Colombia , desde niño me ha gustado la electrónica , soy radio técnico y este foro me ha ayudado mucho tanto en mis dudas como ayudar y aportar a ese foro , tengo 49 años , bueno nunca es tarde para aprender y estudiar , saludos.


----------



## LaboratorioGluon (Ago 30, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Ángel, pero en internet se me puede encontrar por "Laboratorio Gluon". Estoy en Madrid, España, y me dedico a hacer electrónica, proyectos de ciencia, robótica y radio control... Espero poder aportar por aquí! Un saludo


----------



## R75king (Ago 30, 2021)

Hola. 
Mi nombre es Reinaldo y vivo en Cuba. Soy maestro de profesiòn pero las cosas de la vida hicieron que comenzara a hacer arreglos de electrònica de manera empìrica. Asì que estar en esta comunidad me puede ayudar a desarrollarme un poco y por supuesto espero aportar tambièn mi poca experiencia.
Saludos y salud para todos.


----------



## eiirdeigratia (Ago 30, 2021)

Hola! Mi nombre es Ernesto y estoy adentrándome en la configuración de PIC's, especialmente para armar dispositivos HID


----------



## wigaho (Ago 30, 2021)

Saludos a todos, desde Colombia, aficionado a la electrónica con deseos de aprender un poco mas.


----------



## Yoryi77 (Ago 31, 2021)

Buenas Noches: Soy Jorge Durando y vivo en Santiago del Estero.
Espero poder realizar un nutrido intercambio de conocimientos.
Saludos.


----------



## Soporte.26 (Sep 1, 2021)

Hola Todos ! Me llamo, Hugo Romero, del Callao - Perú, también llegue buscando foros sobre reparación de equipos, controladores electrónicos, he leído la primera pagina de la presentación de este foro con inicios del 2009 y felicitaciones al hermano de Colombia por la iniciativa !
El nick viene cuando estaba en los 26 hoy ya en base 4, pero atento para colaborar con mi experiencia en temas referidos a este mundo de la electrónica.


----------



## luchomdp (Sep 1, 2021)

Buenos dias a todos
Desde ya muchas gracias por permitirme poder ver y ser parte de este foro


----------



## zattelitte (Sep 1, 2021)

Mi nombre es Michael Garcia, 35 años, 
Mexicano,
Siempre me a gustado la electrónica, y todos los electrodomésticos en casa cuando se descomponian me los daban para intentar arreglarlos, muchas veces con exito

Me encanta hacer proyectos con motores, resistencias, leds engranes reciclados. Para despertar la creatividad de los menores


----------



## ale_jo (Sep 2, 2021)

Hola gente, desde Argentina Bs As, un gusto participar y si se puede ayudar, mi pasión la electronica, sigo aprendiendo para mas experiencia en la parte tecnica, un abrazo.


----------



## JHON J.C (Sep 2, 2021)

Buenas noches,,bendiciones para todos,, gracias por aceptarme en este maravilloso grupo,,estoy aquí para aprender un poco mas de todos ustedes sobre la electrónica....gracias!


----------



## Camcorp (Sep 2, 2021)

Como están, mi nombre es Carlos Muñoz, soy de Guatemala y estudio electrónica, me gusta el área: programación, amplificadores, fuentes conmutadas, sistemas de control, en fin casi todo.

Bendiciones para todos , gracias por el apoyo y si se puede ayudar a alguien estoy a las ordenes.


----------



## master david (Sep 2, 2021)

Buenas noches mi nombre es david guaymas soy analista de sistemas me gusta mucho el tema de la tecnologia los sistemas y la eletronica como tambien la ingenieria y la robotica los microorganismos saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Jhonnygarcia (Sep 2, 2021)

Buena noches tenga toda la gente de este foro, un placer en participar, me llamo Jhonny y estoy en proceso de aprender mas del tema electrónico y mas de los amplificadores que me gustan mucho, poco a poco he aprendido de algunos vídeos pero un amigo me dio la idea de entrar en este foro y que aquí puedo completar mi aprendizaje gracias a las persona que participan en este foro ya que yo solo he armado amplificadores sencillos y me falta mucho por aprender.

De acuerdo a este foro he querido aprender a armar un amplificador clase D o algo mucho mejor pero tengo que aprender como hacer los diagramas propios, pero eso es poco a poco, si alguno de ustedes me recomienda una pagina para hacer mi propio diagrama se lo agradezco, soy solo un aprendiz y me encantan los amplificadores y quiero hacer uno, buen gracias y buenas noches.


----------



## vdiiy (Sep 3, 2021)

Hola amigos. Soy Valery, Europa, Transnistria. Excelente foro.

Hello friends. I am Valery, Europe, Transnistria. Excellent forum.


----------



## VICENTE2490 (Sep 3, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Gracias hermano.


----------



## jorgito2021 (Sep 4, 2021)

Me llamo Jorge, soy de Buenos Aires Argentina, soy tecnico electrónico.
En este momento me dedico a amplificadores de audio y algunos tv led, espero poder ayudar y encontrar información sobre electronica. Espero establecer buenas amistades..


----------



## Coronadora (Sep 4, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Coronado Rafael, soy aficionado a la electricidad y electrónica, y me gustaría aprender mucho más, por ocio y Diversión.


----------



## yanetam86 (Sep 4, 2021)

Hola a todos soy Yanet Abraham, emprendedora en el mundo de la electrónica y la informática, soy gran fan de este foro y espero aprender mucho con ustedes , saludos.


----------



## nicolasrodrigue (Sep 5, 2021)

Hola soy Nicolas Rodriguez, de Panamá. Desde niño estuve atraído por la electrónica. Estudié los 3 primeros años de Ing. Eléctrica y Electrónica y suspendí por cuestiones personales. Actualmente hago reparaciones y armo amplificadores, en especial de la topología Clase D fullbridge de fuente simple. Siempre he estado atraído por este tipo de amplificadores. Constantemente experimento con diversos diseños y estoy trabando en un diseño propio. Llevo tiempo visitando el foro y me ayudado mucho. Los comentarios de otros colegas me han servido de mucho. Admiro mucho el conocimiento y los aportes de las personas. Saludos.


----------



## Frangar (Sep 6, 2021)

Muy buenas a todos ... Gracias por aceptarme en este foro.


----------



## crownsw (Sep 6, 2021)

Hola estimada comunidad saludos desde sur chile, gracias por aceptar mi solicitud. Ya que la electricidad y electrónica es uno de mis hobbies, espero compartir y aprender muchos conocimientos😊🌎


----------



## ced2011 (Sep 6, 2021)

Buenas tardes! Me presento, soy Christian e ingresé al foro porque estoy por encarar un proyecto (que asumo no debería ser tan complicado para alguien que sabe), pero para mi, que estoy totalmente perdido, espero encontrar la ayuda que necesito aquí.
Muchas gracias por el espacio, y en breve estaré subiendo mi consulta.
¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## dugary (Sep 7, 2021)

Un saludo a todos, mi nombre es Osmeiky Cabrera, soy de Cuba y me encanta aprender y compartir conocimientos de Electronica, Informatica y Automatica, espero poder ayudar y crecer en conjunto con todos los miembros del forum.


----------



## kzarzu (Sep 7, 2021)

Hola! 
Nuevo por aquí.
Soy diseñador aunque me licencié en Multimedia, por lo que toco muchas ramas variadas.
Espero aprender mucho. Un saludo!


----------



## Blueghost (Sep 7, 2021)

Me llamó Martin soy mexicano, soy un aficionado por la electrónica y me gustaría aprender más. Mucho gusto compañeros


----------



## fbv electronica (Sep 7, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy Francisco , de Dominicana, soy aficionado a la electronica, especialista en refrigeración, gracias por pertenecer a foro , muy bueno para interactuar conocimiento.


----------



## TovarichDeuce (Sep 7, 2021)

Soy Juan Alvarez, soy ing en electrónica, me gusta mucho desde lo 10 años cuando vi un radio de bulbos. Tengo muchos manuales y tips para la reparacion de impresoras y laptops, Estoy a la orden. Gracias, también, por aceptarme en este foro.


----------



## DrOmmy27 (Sep 8, 2021)

Hola, saludos a todos, espero podamos intercambiar conocimiento y experiencias, mi nombre es Luis Omar soy de Cuautla, Estado de Morelos, México, tengo conocimientos en informática, redes, sistemas computacionales, laps, pcs, dispositivos móviles, así como un apasionado de la electrónica y la música, así que espero aportar mi granito de arena, y bueno también aclarar sus dudas o aportarles soluciones, un abrazo


----------



## Cefas2021 (Sep 9, 2021)

Soy Alejandro Spitaler, tengo 57 años y soy técnico en electrónica, gracias por aceptarme en el grupo.


----------



## pimpertronico (Sep 9, 2021)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## YenekoRael (Sep 9, 2021)

Hola todos. contento de verte


----------



## bgdamore (Sep 9, 2021)

Hola. Soy aficionado, no tengo estudios formales en electrónica. Me gusta el tema audio, rf, raspberry, arduino, IoT, domótica y en esa línea. Soy analista de sistemas, trabajo en la industria Telco desde hace casi 25 años.
Saludos!.-


----------



## juancpo (Sep 10, 2021)

Hace tiempo que no salía por aquí , se me dan mal los foros y me pierdo , ahora mismo no se quien ve esto que escribo , pero saludos para todo el que lo lea.


----------



## fdeninimpor (Sep 11, 2021)

Hola.
Les agradezco permitirme participar  en este interesante Foro.
Un gran saludo, acompañado de mis mejores deseos para esta comunidad.


----------



## RogerCG (Sep 11, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Rogelio, soy de México, me gusta la electrónica aunque a veces me cuesta un poco entenderla, he tomado algunos cursos de electrónica, actualmente estoy por entrar a la carrera de ing. Mecatrónica. Creo que nunca esta por ademas un foro en donde se pueda aprender y ayudar a otros. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Evoquim (Sep 11, 2021)

Hola, me presento, me llamo Quim, gracias por aceptarme. Busco respuestas temas varios y ayudar si puedo, salut!!


----------



## vicbosu (Sep 11, 2021)

Hola a todos: Soy Victor y me he apuntado hoy a este foro. Soy ingeniero eléctrico y aficionado a la electrónica, informatica y automatización. Espero y deseo aprender mucho de uds. y, como no, aportar también mi grano de arena para que entre todos seamos cada día más eficientes y mejores.
Un saludo.


----------



## Kurket (Sep 11, 2021)

Hola!


----------



## antonio58 (Sep 11, 2021)

Soy Antonio Silva, gracias por aceptarme en este selecto grupo donde la electrónica a sido mi pasión  y me gusta mucho, me gusta compartir y aprender todo lo relacionado a la electrónica de linea blanca o domestica y trabajar en proyectos nuevos para bien de la comunidad.


----------



## Santi Sanchez (Sep 12, 2021)

Hola: 
Me presento ante esta comunidad con el fin de compartir conocimientos y recibir ayuda en los temas de Electronica.
Esta es una materia a la que he dedicado toda la actividad profesional de mi vida ( ya tengo 70 años ).
A lo largo de este tiempo he pasado por muchos estadios profesionales en esta materia, termine una ingenieria técnica industrial en electrónica en el año 1974, en la Universidad Laboral de Sevilla y hasta la jubilación, ahora me entretengo con esto ayudando a amigo y tal.
He encontrado este sitio buscando ayuda pera reparar un amplificador de audio de uno de mis hijos y la he encontrado, un usuario de este foro ha reparado un aparato similar y lo a compartido, quiero agradecérselo.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## victor gustavo (Sep 12, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Victor Gustavo. Primero les agradezco que me aceptaran, soy electrotecnico, y mi actividad (hoy ya retirado), fue la electricidad industrial, pero como actividad siempre pendiente, tuve a la electronica. Espero poder compartir con ustedes, muchos conocimientos. Por ahi, se puede dar que plantee algunas dudas que un electronico no tendria, pero tambien espero me tengan paciencia. Voy a hacer lo posible por informarme por otros medios y no entorpecer las charlas en las que participe. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Tecnico de Cine (Sep 12, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Luis Manuel, soy de Montevideo Uruguay, tengo 61 años y soy técnico en cinematografía, reparo y reconstruyo proyectores de cine en todos sus formatos y edades, fabrico repuestos para los mismos y trabajo en esto desde que tenia 15 años, estoy a las ordenes por consultas o reparaciones


----------



## Snickersmix (Sep 12, 2021)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme en un lugar tan valioso como este👌


----------



## Felix25 (Sep 12, 2021)

Gracias por permitirme unirme al grupo y aportarme conocimientos.


----------



## SERVICES_ELECTRIC (Sep 13, 2021)

Buenos Dias, Tardes ó Noches... (todo depende donde se encuentren) Soy un Entusiasta, Autodidacta y Experimentador Empírico como muchos de ustedes y espero si está en mis manos poder colaborar en este foro pero al mismo tiempo APRENDER de todos vosotros y así seguir construyendo un mundo mejor y más alternativo con soluciones practicas que sirvan al bienestar general de todos, Soy de Venezuela un hermosisimo pais topical Golpeado por la adversidad del destino, pero de gente Feliz y Colaboradora, por eso digo: Espero para compartir... ...y aprender de todos. Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## eTolve (Sep 13, 2021)

Soy de Caracas Venezuela y además soy una persona entusiasta de la electrónica.. así que vamos a sacar provecho de  este foro intercambiando ideas, planteando inquietudes y resolviendo problemas .. un saludo grande a todos


----------



## Alaen(*) (Sep 13, 2021)

Hola,desde el 2019 o principios del 2020 no entraba al foro ya que perdí toda conexión, contraseñas etc.un saludo tengan todos.


----------



## 01crivi (Sep 14, 2021)

Buenos dias y gracias por tener un foro como este. intentare aportar mi granito de arena


----------



## gromen (Sep 14, 2021)

Hola a todos. 

Soy de Madrid y aunque comencé la Ingeniería Técnica de informática de Sistemas, nunca la terminé.
Mis pasiones son: la informática y la electrónica.

Un placer formar parte de esta comunidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Saulponce92 (Sep 14, 2021)

Muy Buenas Noches. Me llamo Saul va a ser un gusto intercambiar consejos y sabidura. Estoy iniciando en el tema de la electronica, mas que nada para poder darle servicio cuando sea necesario algun artefacto electronico. Me gusta los aparatos retro como Sintoamplificadores, Tornamesas, Tv CRT, Vhs y videoconsolas y no esta de mas saber sobre los elementos que lo componen. 
Un saludo cordial a todos.


----------



## gorutperez (Sep 15, 2021)

Bastante tarde para presentarme pero con ustedes desde que me aceptaron en el foro 
Mi nombre es WILLIAM JOSE GORUT PEREZ soy de Colombia - atlántico  estudie ELECTRONICA  EN 1985 tengo 59 años de edad y toda mi vida laboral la desempeñe en este medio, para mi es un placer compartir lo poco que se con ustedes


----------



## Evaristoz (Sep 15, 2021)

Buenas, colegas, estoy ingresando hoy, mi campo es amplio, puedo comentar en electronica, instrumentacion de procesos y automatizacion, diseño electrico de  LV y MV, Energias Renovables y eficiencia energetica, a sus ordenes.

  EvaristoZ


----------



## joaquinin (Sep 15, 2021)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Joaquin, espero que me ayudéis igual que yo espero ayudaros. Saludos.


----------



## zabalewhy (Sep 15, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy Jose, tengo 20 años, estudiante de ingeniería electrónica y pues me uní a esta comunidad con el fin de aprender mas sobre este gran mundo.


----------



## Kikemio (Sep 16, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Enrique soy fotógrafo y aficionado a la electrónica, vivo en la ciudad de Holguin, Cuba. Llego al grupo con la finalidad de compartir conocimientos y recibir la ayuda que me sean capaces de compartir. Gracias


----------



## P4t0x (Sep 17, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Rubén Soy de Santiago de Chile, de profesión informático, pero amante de la electrónica, espero aportar con un granito de arena y aprender de ustedes, gracias por compartir conocimientos.


----------



## Oscarcr (Sep 17, 2021)

Hola, buen día, mi nombre es Oscar y vivo en Comodoro Rivadavia, Chubut, Argentina tengo varios años de experiencia en electrónica especialmente en TV, computación y algo de comunicaciones desde ya es un gusto poder contribuir en lo que sea adecuado.


----------



## deg060876 (Sep 17, 2021)

Hola, Soy Daniel E. García, vivo en el Longchamps, Bs. As. Argentina. Aficionado a la electrónica, pero soy Técnico Electromecánico, Técnico superior en control Eléctrico (UTN) Estudiante de Ing. Electromecanica (Un poco abandonada en este momento). Últimamente estoy incursionando en audio valvular, buscando información para construir un amplificador de este tipo.

Saludos a todos


----------



## CristianPL (Sep 17, 2021)

Hola Gente, mi nombre es Cristian, soy de Argentina vivo en la ciudad de Ensenada. Gracias por dejarme participar de este foro. Soy tecnico Electronico, siempre metiendo mano a algo. Saludos a todos!


----------



## dostrescuatro (Sep 17, 2021)

Hola , soy aficionado a la electronica , encantado de estar por aqui y compartir ideas  con tanta gente.
Gracias y saludos .


----------



## SebastianGJ (Sep 17, 2021)

Me presento, mi nombre es Sebastian Gonzalez resido en medellin colombia y desde muy joven me interese por la electronica, actualmente trabajo en una empresa de ensamble de circuitos electronicos en el area de control calidad y espero aprender mucho en este foro


----------



## Gonzalo_Principiante (Sep 17, 2021)

Me presento , soy Gonzalo de Buenos Aires, me interesa todo lo que este referido a la electronica y si puedo aportar algo a la comunidad con gusto lo hare. Saludos a Todossssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockik (Sep 17, 2021)

hola chicos


----------



## Antonio1000 (Sep 18, 2021)

Buenas, mi nombre Antonio, desde Venezuela, un gusto compartir aqui . Soy técnico electricista y electrónico . Vi el grupo porque ando buscando una falla con el hc 05.


----------



## IgMehle (Sep 18, 2021)

Buenas Noches! Soy Ignacio, de Lanús, GBA sur, Argentina. Soy Técnico Electrónico y estudiante avanzado de Ing. Electrónica. Además soy músico así que mi área favorita de la disciplina es el audio. Actualmente me estoy metiendo en temas de Sistemas Embebidos y Diseño Digital, y me interesa a futuro la Electromedicina y el DSP. Saludos!!


----------



## Nicolas16 (Sep 18, 2021)

Hola, yo soy Nicolás, tengo 16 años, la electrónica me ha gustado desde los 6 años porque un día metí un tenedor a un enchufe y me dio toques, tal vez eso me hizo inteligente jajajajaj, me gusta tambien lo que se relacione con la amplificación de sonido, me gusta ver ese potencial de excursión en los altavoces, mis amigos cuando entran a mi cuarto dicen que estoy loco porque tengo muchísimas cosas interesantes y lo que me encuentro en la calle lo recojo para luego checarlo o desarmarlo, tambien me gusta la programación y la automatización.

Otro logro para mi fue abrir mi primer taller de ventiladores y lavadoras a los 13 años, todos estaban sorprendidos de mis conocimientos y para mi era una satisfacción arreglar cosas y que mis clientes estuvieran satisfechos.Se bastantes cosas pero me faltan muchas aun, tengo muchísimas dudas pero gracias a este foro he resuelto varias

Saludos a todos !


----------



## Windowsxpsp3 (Sep 18, 2021)

¡Buenas noches a todos! Soy Windows (si, prefiero que llamen así porque odio mi nombre) tengo 29 años, vivo en Argentina (y no creo que pueda salir de ahí) .
 Actualmente me dedico a la reparación de equipos informática aunque de vez en cuando me dedico a reparar o ver cómo funcionan los electrodomésticos. Me vine a acá porque la página a la que visitaba actualmente se encuentra muerta y no tenía a dónde ir. Espero que me reciban a pesar de lo obsoleto que soy (?) y espero serles de mucha ayuda.


----------



## NoelCastillo (Sep 18, 2021)

Hola y Buenas, Soy José Noel (Noel para que me ubiquen, hay mas josés en el mundo). Tengo 16 años y estudio Mantenimiento en Sistemas Electrónicos en preparatoria. Solo soy un aficionado que le encantaría conocer mas sobre esta carrera. Llevo desde los 12 reparando equipos con desperfectos sencillos sean computadoras, radios o teléfonos. Actualmente me encuentro con problemas de integrados, mediciones mas complejas o daños raros donde no encuentro una solución y me encontré con este foro con alta información y gente activa. espero que me apoyen en mis dudas y ayudar a futuras personas.) , Saludos.


----------



## rex6v6 (Sep 19, 2021)

Me llamo Renzo Marrero, soy novato en la electronica.. aprendo dañando jaja.. soy musico y vengo a aprender y leer aunque solo sea mi aficion "reparar" aparatos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## robertbad (Sep 19, 2021)

Hola,soy Roberto,  de Posadas, pcia de Misiones. Me dedico actualmente a liquidar siniestros para las compañías de seguros, pero me gustó de toda la vida la electrónica. Aparte, para ser liquidador de línea blanca hay que tener conocimiento del funcionamiento de los aparatos, que actualmente, son todos electrónicos...Eso me obliga a estar perpetuamente actualizándome en todo el tema, y este Foro es de mi consulta constante...Gracias por dejarme pertenecer y espero honrar la oportunidad ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Luma62 (Sep 20, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Luis Varela, tengo 62 años y apasionado de la electrónica, me encanta este foro porque siempre aprendo algo nuevo. Espero poder ayudar a todos los foreros en todo lo que pueda. Muchas gracias y un saludo!!


----------



## Ras7as (Sep 20, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Manuel. Soy de Galicia España, me interesa todo lo relacionado con el sonido.
Saludos para todos los miembros


----------



## francisco18046618 (Sep 20, 2021)

Hola soy Paco, encantado de estar entre vosotros , técnicos.


----------



## licvic9 (Sep 21, 2021)

Hola buen día!!! Mi nombre es Víctor, son Contador, pero me apasiona la tecnología, no se mucho de electronica, pero en mi juventud si me gustó. Me uní a la comunidad por estar en busca de información, y al encontrar este foro decidí unirme para aprender de ustedes, no se si pueda en algún momento realizar alguna  aportación, pero me parece grata su armonía y colaboración como equipo en grupo, agradezco me hayan dado la bienvenida, y estoy aqui para aprender en lo que me apasiono ocacionalmente...¡¡¡¡Saludos a Todos !!!!


----------



## Jose Molina (Sep 21, 2021)

Saludos a todos!!!. Mi nombre es José Molina López, soy informático, pero me intereso por la electrónica. Les agradezco aceptarme y poder aprender de uds. Un abrazo sincero desde Cuba.


----------



## Luisvi (Sep 21, 2021)

Hola amigos, buenas noches. Mi nombre es Luis Villagrán, aficionado a la electrónica, sobre todo a la reparación,un gusto poder participar de esta comunidad. Un abrazo y ya los estaré molestando cuando requiera de sus valiosas ayuda.


----------



## Migueltitanic (Sep 23, 2021)

Buenos días amigos, me llamo Miguel y entro en el foro porque me gusta la electrónica como aficionado y quisiera aprender algunas cosillas, espero aprender y aportar cosas al foro, un saludo.


----------



## karlitoss (Sep 23, 2021)

Hola, soy KArl, desde España. Nuevo en el foro Un saludo  a la comunidad.


----------



## coimbra (Sep 23, 2021)

Buen dia mi nombre es Angel y andamos en estos menesteres ATEC Area Tecnológica Cooperativa | Facultad de Ingeniería


lo cual me lleva a seguir aprendiendo dia a dia lo mas posible espero poder intercambiar saberes para un bien común. sds.


----------



## Ituitu (Sep 23, 2021)

Hola buenas soy Itu

Me gusta la electronica pero no controlo mucho, ando buscando por Internet y voy aprendiendo, espero aprender mas.
Gracias.


----------



## EL CHACA (Sep 24, 2021)

Hola soy Argiel de Cuba me gusta la electronica asi que por aca para aprender muchos mas y compartir


----------



## Ezzessin (Sep 24, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Ezequiel, Hace 13 años me apasiona la electrónica y hace poco empecé a trabajar por mi cuenta de service integral, espero aportar un poco de mi experiencia a este gigante de conocimiento, por las cosas que leí aquí hay gente muy sabia y experimentada, y es un gusto pertenecer a este grupo, saludos!


----------



## Iphonero (Sep 25, 2021)

Saludos desde Cuba 🇨🇺🇨🇺🇨🇺🇨🇺🇨🇺


----------



## Edinson120903 (Sep 25, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Edinson Andrés, soy de Colombia, tengo 18 años y soy técnico en sistemas computacionales, como muchos sabrán hay personas que creen que podemos reparar lo que sea, por que tengo me veo en la obligación de buscar ayuda para poder resolver los problemas de mis clientes.


----------



## nestormi1 (Sep 25, 2021)

Saludos. Soy Nestor, técnico en electrónica y me dedico a realizar reparaciones a diversos equipos electrónicos.


----------



## JESUS SARMIENTO SARMIENTO (Sep 26, 2021)

Hola que tal a todos, mi nombre es Jesus María Sarmiento , gracias por darme la oportunidad , soy de Colombia ,  bueno lo mío de la electrónica , desde entonces he enfocado en los circuitos electrónicos , amante de la electrónica, soy una persona que cumple sus metas y proyectos , espero mucho de este foro encontrar respuestas a mis dudas y aportar de mi todos mis conocimientos , ese camino que estoy recorriendo actualmente.


----------



## migmoy69 (Sep 26, 2021)

Mi nombre es Miguel Moya, soy de Venezuela, saludos y bendiciones para todos en comunidad Electronica , mi deseo es adquirir un poco mas de conocimientos en el área a través de sus capacidades como técnicos en esta prestigiosa rama de la Electronica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## marianoco (Sep 26, 2021)

Hola. Me llamo Mariano, tengo 45 años y en mi adolescencia estudie electronica y es el dia de hoy que sigue siendo mi hobbie.
Siempre consulto el foro en busca de información y nunca tuve que hacer ninguna consulta hasta el dia de hoy.


----------



## Fasiit0 (Sep 26, 2021)

Hola, soy Esteban, tengo 27 años y me gusta bastante la electronica. No tengo estudios en electrónica pero leo y me informo bastante. Desde hace bastante visito el foro y recién hoy me decido a registrarme. Un saludo.


----------



## JEJAV (Sep 26, 2021)

Hola, soy Javier Rodríguez, de México, tenia un taller cuando termine mis estudios de electrónica y durante 20 años aproximadamente  me dedique  la reparación de diversos sistemas electrónicos, por circunstancias y oportunidades me dedique por mas de 15 años a otro tipo de trabajo muy diferente de mis estudios y la verdad al querer retomar la reparación de televisores me he dado cuenta de todo lo que me he perdido y estoy batallando sobre todo en la obtención de diagramas.

Tengo 53 años y bastantes ganas de continuar reparando equipos aún en contra de los deseos de los fabricantes que parece que cada vez, ponen más obstáculos para realizar una correcta y económica reparación, para los clientes.


----------



## josephmex (Sep 26, 2021)

Buen día, mi nombre es Mario Izaguirre, soy un técnico instalador de car audio y seguridad automotriz, anteriormente técnico en electrónica radio y televisión, y algunas carreras técnicas y capacitaciones truncas o aprendidas por gusto, soy de Monterrey Nuevo León, espero poder contribuir en algo en ese gran grupo, saludos cordiales.


----------



## Ovalle (Sep 27, 2021)

Hola, soy Ovalle (me llaman por mi apellido) tengo 24 años, me gusta la electrónica es más la amo, y quiero aprender todos los días un poquito, quiero llegar ser un buen técnico y especialisarme en algunas ramas y poder con ayuda de Dios tener un taller, y darles soluciones a muchos problemas comunes en la sociedad actual, un saludo tengan todos.


----------



## Adrian C (Sep 27, 2021)

Buen día me llamo Adrian Camacho.

soy de México. de una ciudad llamada Dolores Hidalgo Gto.

Me dedico a la reparación de componentes electrónicos en mis tiempos libres, ya que trabajo de tiempo completo en  Mantenimiento en la industria Cerámica.
Me entusiasma que hay personas que comparten sus conocimientos en este tipo de foros ayudando enormemente a la resolución de problemas estoy aquí para apoyar en lo que pueda y consultar con los colegas que cuentan con una trayectoria en la electronica.

Saludos.


----------



## Rikki (Sep 27, 2021)

Buenas noches amigos, es emocionante integrar en un grupo social con una inquietud tan apasionante, la electrónica. Soy Ricardo Veliz, les envío un gran abrazo desde Potosí Bolivia.


----------



## Miguel66 (Sep 28, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Miguel López, soy de Madrid España, soy un simple aficionado que me gusta saber cómo funcionan las cosas y si es posible poder repararlas, de ante mano os doy las gracias por este foro, un Saludo a todos.


----------



## Leatec (Sep 28, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Leandro, tengo 37 años, , soy un aficionado a la electronica y me interesa mucho sobre los circuitos y poder repararlos. Leí muchos post publicados muy interesantes, muchas gracias.
Saludos !


----------



## Garbanzo88 (Sep 30, 2021)

Hola muy buenas, soy julio Álvarez,  soy el jefe de técnicos de un grupo de salones de juegos, encantado de estar aquí,  un saludo a todos.


----------



## jaimesanchez1996@gma (Sep 30, 2021)

Buenas soy Jaime!


----------



## Cay92 (Sep 30, 2021)

Saludos a todos


----------



## Richy (Oct 1, 2021)

Hola a todos  Soy Richy y estoy empezando a aprender electronica.


----------



## ALEJANDRO99 (Oct 2, 2021)

Soy Daniel y soy de *S*anto *D*omingo*, E*cuador*.
D*esde niño siempre me *h*a gustado la electrónica y solía desarmar mi carro a control remoto para saber c*ó*mo funciona*.
E*s tanto el gusto que*, *soy graduado con título de nivel 3 en electrónica y pequeños cursos en microelectrónica*.
A*ctualmente tengo 22*-*años y empecé a trabajar en arreglos de impresoras*, *y pues con un problema de una Canon con error 5B00 fue que busqu*é *c*ó*mo resolverlo y la solución es reprogramar el archivo bin*, *el cual encontré en este foro y ahora estoy aquí*, *ya que se habla mucho del tema y eso*.*
*S*aludos a todos..


----------



## neomatrix4 (Oct 2, 2021)

Hola me llamo Cesar, soy técnico electrónico desde hace 27 años, he visto muchos cambios en este sector, espero poder ayudar con la experiencia y que me ayuden en mis dudas, gracias y aqui estamos.


----------



## bcolon (Oct 2, 2021)

Hola a Todos, mi nombre es Bernardo Colon , soy un apasionado de la electronica y me alegra mucho integrarme a este grupo, soy de la Republica Dominicana, quedo a sus ordenes.
Bendiciones a Todos.


----------



## BenRamos2021 (Oct 2, 2021)

Buenas Noches
Mi nombre es Benjamín Ramos, me gusta aprender electrónica
Muchas Gracias por este foro con tanta información y valiosa para las personas que buscan respuestas al maravilloso mundo de la electrónica, desde la Republica Dominicana les envió un afectuoso y caluroso saludos a todos y mi agradecimiento eterno a los creadores de el mismo foro y los colaboradores..

Hasta luego y estamos a la orden..


----------



## Jewel (Oct 2, 2021)

Muy buenas noches gente apasionada al igual que yo de este mundo maravilloso de las radios antiguas. Tengo una muy pequeña colección las que fui rescatando y haciendo funcionar,  soy un simple aficionado pero con muchas ganas de seguir aprendiendo y volver a la vida más radios. Un saludo grande desde Uruguay


----------



## Coyx1 (Oct 3, 2021)

Hola! Soy Coy, soy de Huelva.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Derian.CG (Oct 3, 2021)

Buenos Días con todos! Mi nombre es Derian.
Espero ser de utilidad en esta Excelente comunidad.
Saludos.


----------



## javiergg (Oct 3, 2021)

Hola, soy un entusiasta de la electrónica y la electricidad. Espero aprender y aportar lo que se al foro.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Berna81 (Oct 3, 2021)

Buenas tardes. Soy Bernardo, me gusta la electrónica y quiero hacer algunos proyectos, buena la página, saludos.


----------



## Javier69 (Oct 4, 2021)

Buenos días!!   No tengo mucha idea de electrónica, pero necesito de la ayuda de expertos en el tema que puedan ayudarme a avanzar en este mundillo.  Gracias por aceptarme en el grupo!


----------



## Marco Antonio Tola (Oct 4, 2021)

Hola qué tal, soy Marco Antonio Tola, estudiante de mecánica automotriz, últimamente me encanta el campo de la electrónica,  es maravilloso ser parte de esto


----------



## Topgamba_jrj (Oct 5, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Julián. Soy nuevo en el tema pero con muchas ganas de aprender. Estoy creando varios proyectos, en los cuales me intet aprender


----------



## CompaAmaya (Oct 5, 2021)

Hola, Saludos a todos.
Mi nombre es Antonio Amaya Santos, soy de México, para ser más precisos del estado de Oaxaca, soy apasionado con el mundo de la electronica, estoy enfocado a la programación de firmware y diseño de placas de circuito impreso (PCBs).


----------



## VBbrito (Oct 5, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Víctor Brito, soy de Santo Domingo, República Dominicana, soy un aficionado a la electrónica y creo que nunca es tarde para el conocimiento, así que a mis 57 años estoy en la disposición de aprender sobre este fascinante mundo, siento y creo que con la ayuda y guía de todos los expertos en el foro, tendré la oportunidad aprender y aplicar muchas cosas de gran importancia. Gracias de antemano por permitirme participar y ser parte de esta comunidad.


----------



## Juliancho1127 (Oct 6, 2021)

Hola, buenas tardes, soy Julián y escribo desde Colombia.


----------



## RODOLFOJRH (Oct 7, 2021)

Hola. Soy Rodolfo, vivo en Venezuela y es de mi agrado pertenecer a este grupo, ok, espero estén bien todos.


----------



## Edgar2017 (Oct 7, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Hola, ni nombre es Edgardo Delgado, tengo 70 años y soy Ing. Electrónico pero no ejercí la profesión porque me dediqué a otra actividad, ahora jubilado estoy poniéndome al día con la tecnología ya que he decidido retomar la actividad como hobby.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## buana (Oct 8, 2021)

Hola, soy Roberto Colombo, de Rosario, Santa fe.
Trabajo en reparación de Notebook.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## rutjoni (Oct 8, 2021)

Buenas a todos , soy Juan de Valencia y acabo de encontrar este foro y me he registrado por que me gusta el trastear y reparar cosas de electronica aun que no tengo ningún conocimiento , espero que con vuestra sabiduría pueda aprender algo , muchas gracias.


----------



## czeiss (Oct 8, 2021)

Hola, 
Me llamo Claudio y soy de Chile. He estado estudiando electrónica desarmando equipos y armando otros con la alegría en la cara de mis padres.
Estudie de manera formal electrónica, quedando como Ingeniero Electrónico. Y estudiando de manera informal todo lo que respecta a micronContrtoladores y su conexión para interactuar con el exterior.
Ahora estoy mas dedicado al área de captura de datos con su envío a la nube, el control de sistemas vía RF y la creación de redes LoRa. 
Llegue al Foro buscando un circuito para poder simular redes de 4-20mA. 
Y me pareció muy interesante sus temas.
Saludos


----------



## Ramon de Jesus (Oct 8, 2021)

Saludos a la comunidad de "Foros de Electrónica", mi nombre es Ramón Blanca, un venezolano que le apasiona la electrónica, por lo cual, me hice Ingeniero en esta rama. Me integro a este foro para utilizarlo como herramienta para mi investigaciones y reparaciones de equipos, espero poder aportar también mis conocimientos para apoyar mas en este foro, así que, nos estaremos escribiendo por este medio.


----------



## Co2cj (Oct 8, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Buenas tardes mi nombre es Carlos Juan soy radioaficionado con indicativo CO2-CJ soy apasionado a la electrónica la cual creo es una ciencia muy interesante e instructiva me gusta construir circuitos con PCB diseñados en ocasiones por mi constituye un hobby, no obstante soy médico especialista dedicado también a mi profesión , me alegraría compartir ideas sobre electrónica, para mí este espacio es genial, saludos Carlos Juan


----------



## Jorge de Aguas (Oct 8, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jorge Aguilar, de México, trabajo en la industria de fabricación de pcb's y productos relacionados a las mismas desde hace ya más de 13 años y técnico aficionado desde hace más de 29 años y radio-aficionado desde casi los mismos, estoy a punto de retirarme y empiezo a retomar los antiguos hobbies que dejé plantados por la necesidad del trabajo, me apasiona la electrónica desde pequeño, mi padre es ingeniero, mi abuelo también, así que ahí empezó todo, interés particular BIRD toda la ingeniería relacionada a la marca, y lo que venga sin mas, gracias.


----------



## rafateclados (Oct 9, 2021)

Hola Gracias por aceptarme soy Rafa González de Morelia Michoacán México y me dedico a arreglar teclado Yamaha y órganos llamada Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## MiguelVO (Oct 9, 2021)

Hola soy Miguel Vega Ortiz, Ingeniero Electricista y siempre me ha gustado la electrónica, la computación el video y el sonido. A veces parece mágico el efecto que logras, la comunicación con los demás y la satisfacción que puedes obtener de todos los aparatos al arreglarlos o al disfrutarlos y halagar los sentidos con todo lo que obtienes.


----------



## collicano (Oct 9, 2021)

Buenas tardes
Mi nombre es Miguel Tolhuijsen soy de la ciudad de Valdivia Región de Los Ríos Chile. Tengo 64 años soy de profesión Técnico de mantenimiento Industrial con mención en electrónica y control automático, titulado en la Facultad de ingeniería de la Universidad Austral de Chile.
Actualmente trabajo desde hace 28 años en una industria de Levaduras perteneciente a AB MAURI LA ubicada en Valdivia Chile.
Vaya un saludo para todos y espero poder contribuir en algo.


----------



## Fantomas58 (Oct 9, 2021)

Buenas noches, mi nombre es Reyes González Lara, soy Mexicano y residente de la Isla De Cozumel en el Caribe Mexicano, soy Técnico en Electronica, Jubilado de una Empresa dedicada a la Radiodifusión de Tv y Radio pionera en America Latina, con sede en la Cd. dé Mexico, Capital del País con el mismo Nombre, en la cual trabaje 36 Años como Operador de mantenimiento de Transmisión en Transmisores de Tv Analógica y Digital; Tengo 63 Años . Gracias a toda la comunidad y espero poder contribuir con mis conocimientos a todos los miembros que componen esta comunidad.


----------



## KINGF3 (Oct 9, 2021)

Hola... Soy Félix, estudie electrónica y  el día de hoy sigue siendo mi pasión. Por los vuelcos de la vida me desarrolle en la industria Petrolera de mi país.
Esperando poder compartir y continuar aprendiendo..

Gracias por aceptarme en este foro.😀


----------



## pjbm67Ve (Oct 9, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Buenas noche Andrés gracias por acostarme en este foro mi nombre es Jesús soy de Venezuela y estoy haciendo en un curso en electrónica y me gustaría seguir aprendiendo y resolviendo problemas referente a la electrónica de los equipos puesto que quiero poder montar mi propio negocio de reparación de equipos.


----------



## mojar2001 (Oct 10, 2021)

Hola a todos,me estoy iniciando en este tema tan maravilloso de electronica,y me gustaria aprender con vosotros,muchas gracias.


----------



## pedruy (Oct 10, 2021)

Pedro Ruiz Guerrero, simple aficionado, me interesa todos los utensilios electrónicos y sobre todo sus entresijos desde que de muy pequeño desmonté por completo una verdadera joya de receptor de radio alemana del abuelo de la primera guerra mundial.- Tengo que confesar que en el montaje posterior me sobraron y no supe donde recolocar mucho tornillo y otras para mí incomprensibles piezas, luego de perseguir y no hallar donde encondía tantos y variados parlantes como los que por mis oídos a diario escuchaba.- Así pues me sumo al foro para servirme y servir al mismo dentro de mis posibilidades que, una vez apercibido de lo anterior, creo no ser muchas sus demandas.- Con mis saludos.


----------



## Evergb (Oct 10, 2021)

Buenas tardes , me llamo Ever Garay , soy de Lima, Peru , técnico electrónico , desde que recuerdo siempre me ha gustado la electrónica , desde muy pequeño sentí esa inclinación por los componentes electrónicos , el saber porque y para que sirven cada uno de ellos , actualmente me dedico a la rama de seguridad electrónica , automatización , domótica.

Mi segunda carrera es ingeniería industrial , pero siempre me he sentido atraído por los circuitos electrónicos , en la rama de amplificadores de audio , este post siempre lo he revisado , desde cuando estaba en el instituto estudiando electrónica , pero esta vez ya me oficializo como miembro de este post , que ha decir verdad es muy bueno , encuentro post interesantes con relación a esta bonita carrera de la electrónica , uno nunca deja de aprender !!! Buen día para todos.


----------



## mlopezb (Oct 10, 2021)

Hola a todos...  mi nombre es Mario, soy un apasionado por la electrónica tal como ustedes vine a este foro en busca de una respuesta.
Les agradezco mucho.


----------



## rixarfdr (Oct 11, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Ricardo López, graduado en Ingeniería Electrónica Industrial. Encantado de formar parte de este foro.


----------



## Nelson Boada (Oct 11, 2021)

Hola, soy Nelson Boada; ingeniero electricista ya jubilado y con mucha curiosidad por los arreglos electronicos.
Me dedico en casa al arreglo de todo tipo de electrodomésticos y así paso mis días en mi jubilación.
Deseo colaboren comigo ante cualquier duda que les pregunté.
Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## josbas (Oct 11, 2021)

Buenos días a todos, soy Josu de Bilbao, España, y siempre me ha gustado arreglar aparatos y creo que por eso me hice ingeniero, un saludo a todos y espero que todos podamos aportar y recibir en el foro.


----------



## totaltecnica (Oct 11, 2021)

Hola. Mi nombre es Andrés y soy Técnico en electrónica e informática, con mucho interés en el audio retro, saludos a todos y gracias por compartir experiencia


----------



## retrocazurrosleon (Oct 12, 2021)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es David y he llegado aquí con el objetivo de adentrarme poco a poco en éste mundo tan interesante y extenso. Llevo mucho tiempo haciendo cositas, apoyandome en tutoriales y demás, pero me gustaría poder ir ampliando un poco mis escasos conocimientos.


----------



## Titan1920 (Oct 12, 2021)

Titan1920
Como van , bueno soy ingeniero electrónico , he trabajado en el sector automotriz pero lo combino con temas de reparación en otros campos , ahora estoy tratando de entender la arquitectura de tv led.


----------



## carlos127 (Oct 13, 2021)

Hola a todos soy reparador de electrodomésticos, mi nombre es Carlos, soy de CABA


----------



## JARRON5 (Oct 13, 2021)

Mi nombre Jaime Morales , de Cali Colombia, siempre me ha gustado la electrónica, y hoy día estoy en lo de la enegía fv y conversiones de autos de gasolina a eléctricos. Aprovecho para invitar a las personas a que nos realimentemos en el tema, por ejemplo los coches tienen una deficiencia y es el punto al bajar solo unos voltios de margen que tiene el motor, eso seria si encontramos la solución una buena entrada económica para nuestros bolsillos. Gracias por el ingreso al grupo , buenos días.


----------



## casimiro (Oct 13, 2021)

Hola: pido disculpas por no haberme presentado antes. Mi nombre es Jorge Valsangiacomo , electrotecnico e ing. electronica sin terminar la carrera. Me interesa todo  lo electronico sin distincion de tema. Soy de Buenos Aires ,Argentina. Me parece genial el foro , gente muy capaz y diversidad de temas. Cuando pueda haré mi aporte.Les dejo un saludo.


----------



## oinfo (Oct 13, 2021)

hola mi nombre es osvaldo soy cubana soy informatico  y me apasiona  la electronica 

es un gusto ser parte de esta comunidad


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Oct 14, 2021)

Es un honor dirigirme a todos los que integran este foro de electrónica que es un faro de luz para todos aquellos que estamos iniciándonos en este tema, ocasión que aprovecho para presentarles mi atento y cordial saludo mismo que se hace extensivo para todo los que ponen su grano de arena de sabiduría en dicho foro, a la vez les deseo éxitos totales en toda proyecto de Infraestructura digital o análoga que se proyecte.
Mi nombre es Melvin García y recién inicio en este mundo de electrónica y me enfocado en el reciclaje de partes que se les pueda dar un segundo uso y contribuir con el planeta, primer proyecto fue una placa de radio de una copia del radio SONY ICF-10 que solo me encontré la tarjeta y después de horas probando uno y otro punto pude hacerlo funcionar actualmente lo tengo es uso cuando lo termine de armar subiré fotografías del mismo, 1000 gracias por sus contribuciones y sus tiempos que utilizan para responder.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Cocodj (Oct 14, 2021)

Hola, mí nombre es Roberto, soy DJ y me dedico a la electrónica . Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## metropol (Oct 14, 2021)

Hola me llamo Manuel y recien aterrizo en este foro, me encanta cacharrear con todo lo que encuentro , y curioseando por el foro he visto cositas muy interesantes , si algun dia puedo aportar algun conocimiento lo publicare, de momento ire curioseando que el nivel por aqui es muy alto.
Muchas gracias por el esfuerzo que haceis en resolver los problemas que se plantean.


----------



## sergio_casafus@hotma (Oct 14, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Buenos días, me llamo Sergio y es un gusto formar parte de este grupo para poder interactuar y ayudar. Soy mecánico de avionica y aficionado a la electrónica y las comunicaciones. Últimamente estoy aprendiendo sobre circuitos rf como sus reparaciones. Me gusta armarme mis propios bancos de trabajo mientras sea posible y con ayuda de foros como estos. Desde ya es un gusto enorme.


----------



## Puelju (Oct 14, 2021)

Hola. Soy Enrique; de Chile, Ing. Eléctrico especialista en montajes, un gusto.


----------



## sergio_casafus@hotma (Oct 14, 2021)

Mucho gusto señor.


----------



## leamsi (Oct 14, 2021)

Saludos:
Soy un amante de la electrónica desde pequeño. Tengo 39 años y aunque no me desempeño en la vida laboral en ninguna especialidad de este apacionado mundo de la electrónica, si dedico todo el tiempo que pueda a aprender, investigar y leer cuanto pueda sobre ello. He logrado realizar algunos proyectos personales como amplificasores, pequeñas mezcladoras y cosas así. Ahora estoy enfrascado en realizar un inversor. No estudie, de manera formal en escuela alguna, solo se poco. Gracias a la ayuda de amigos y tutoriales logro ir adentrándome en este insaciable, rico y satisfaciente mundo de la electrónica. Espero aprender más a través del foro y bueno, de lo poco que conozco, estoy dispuesto a compartirlo.


----------



## ViejoRulas (Oct 14, 2021)

Mi nombre es Raúl Romero son un entusiasta de la tecnología. sin temor a aprender.

Un saludo desde México!!


----------



## bochalsopi2014 (Oct 15, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy Damián, técnico de la cuidad de Mar del Plata, trabajo en un taller  de controles remotos, un saludo para todo el foro.


----------



## Isario (Oct 15, 2021)

Hola,
Soy un novato aquí, estoy muy feliz de unirme a este gran y más grande foro de electrónica.


----------



## XRXGON (Oct 16, 2021)

Soy Marco, tengo 22 años y hago esta presentación. La verdad soy alguien que ni siquiera pensaba que se relacionaría con estos temas, pero un día se descompuso mi bajo eléctrico, y al notar que solo era volver a soldarlo, decidí comprar herramienta pero no contaba con que había una cierta forma de conectarlo.
Desde ahí comencé a indagar mas y mas con respecto al tema de audio y ahora ya estoy decidido a formar mi carrera de mantenimiento y despues lanzarme con la electronica, ah y también tengo una banda, apenas estamos comenzando.
Gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leerlo...


----------



## Ramiro Victoria (Oct 16, 2021)

Hola todos. Mi nombre es Ramiro Victoria, soy Colombiano. Comparto como todos ustedes la pasión por la electrónica. Llego aquí con el ánimo de aprender de todos ustedes; igualmente, aportar mis modestos conocimientos y experiencias que pudieran ser de su interés.


----------



## Therupper (Oct 16, 2021)

Buenos Días!! Mi nombre es Rubén, soy un Técnico Electrónico en búsqueda constante de nuevas opiniones. Me alegra poder participar de este grupo de personas que se que me va a enriquecer muchísimo! Abrazo a todos desde la Argentina y a seguir adelante!


----------



## leocusel (Oct 17, 2021)

Hola, soy solo aficionado y me animo  a hacer reparaciones, pero ahora tengo problemas porque se trata de una heladera muy vieja que quiero conectar y no encuentro por ningún lado esquema eléctrico de la Siam bolita.
Me pareció un espacio re piola este y quizás alguien pueda ayudarme, voy a consultar en el foro correspondiente, gracias.


----------



## Antoni0 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hola, foreros. Me llamo Antonio y soy electricista, tanto de baja como de alta tensión. Espero que me podáis despejar algunas dudas, y yo por mi parte intentaré ayudar en los temas que entienda a los demás. Gracias.


----------



## jauribe (Oct 18, 2021)

Hola Buen día mi nombre es Jaime , soy de Querétaro, México y me gusta mucho la electrónica. trabajo en una empresa del ramo de la electrónica, tratare de aprender de todos los del foro y aportar cundo conozca del tema.

saludos


----------



## BJT2N2222 (Oct 18, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy Roy, soy de Nicaragua, espero no hacer preguntas tontas en mis consultas, saludos!


----------



## pollomisionero (Oct 19, 2021)

Hola soy Gustavo, un aborigen, mapuche..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 19, 2021)

!Ok  muy bien , sea muy bienvenido a nuestra conmunidade , ?y acaso le gusta la Electronica ?
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Gusanito (Oct 19, 2021)

Hola amigos del foro, mi nombre es Gustavo Suárez soy de la ciudad de Quito - Ecuador me apasiona la electrónica, no soy experto pero trato de aprender de todas las opiniones que se establecen en el foro, espero  poder ayudar en algo que sea de mi conocimiento .
Gracias por recibirme


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## sonivitel (Oct 19, 2021)

Mi nombre es Francisco Espinoza, 71 años, técnico experimentado en electrónica en Sabana de Mendoza del Estado Trujillo-Venezuela. Con deseos de ayudar muy humildemente en cuanto esté a mi alcance. 
Agradecido con ustedes por el acto de bienvenida. 
Saludos cordiales y abrazos calurosos.


----------



## karlos l (Oct 20, 2021)

Hola soy karlos l tengo 71 años y 55 en la electrónica , empecé en una época difícil cuando la electrónica era casi un secreto vedado , pero el hambre y la necesidad fueron mis maestros y la terquedad por aprender mi apremiante diario , me superé y aprendí pero nunca dire que soy un maestro porque aún con la experiencia se sigue aprendiendo a diario , por acá espero colaborar con lo que pueda gracias.

​


----------



## ramohm (Oct 20, 2021)

Hola soy Roberto, vivo en Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego. Fanatico de la música desde los 10 años, hoy tengo 60. Siempre me gustó la electrónica, comencé a explorar el mundo de Arduino pero nunca tuve entusiasmo por armar un amplificador. Hasta que llegó la pandemia y me atrajo un proyecto en internet para armar un amplificador hibrido con una valvula de vacio (display de videocasetera) mas un mosfet. La experiencia fue divertida y resultó. Desde ese momento no puedo parar de buscar el amplificador ideal jaja. Armo mis propios AB con fuentes simétricas, pero sigo buscando nuevos diseños. Saludos.


----------



## lacrimotaku (Oct 20, 2021)

Mi nombre es isaac garcia, tengo 25 años y  estudio electrónica como hobbie, me encanta y me re fasina aunque hay cosas matematicamente hablando que no entiendo muy bien, me interesa mucho el area de electrónica digital, armar el hardware y después programarlo me causa una satisfacción enorme, después de programar un gal, entender lo básico de la programación de pld's , pasar a FPGA, y ahora estoy con microcontroladores PIC, la verdad es un mundo bastante hermoso, Gracias por dejarme ser parte de esta comunidad tan bonita.


----------



## Luis04tec (Oct 20, 2021)

Un cordial saludo estimados colegas, es un gusto saludarles y unirme a este excelente sitio para compartir conocimientos, ayuda mutua y apoyarnos en cualquier situación de trabajo que se nos presente, mi nombre es Luis Suárez y estoy a la orden.


----------



## Roberneoluna (Oct 20, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​


Hola por aquí un gallego de 47 años con ganas de aprender.. Saludos


----------



## alilop549 (Oct 20, 2021)

Buenas Me llamo Alirio Lopez ..Tambien me gusta mucho la electronica y el deseo de aprender mas y compartir en esta pagina me hace sentir con grandes espectativas al respecto y dce compartir conocimientos!!!  Saliudos!!


----------



## drcalzadilla (Oct 20, 2021)

Hola soy Diago Cesar Rodriguez de Camaguey Cuba. Ing en Electronica. muchas gracias por aceptarme en esta comunidad


----------



## Shakespeare1977 (Oct 20, 2021)

Hola

Me llamo Williams, vivo en Perú y soy un aficionado a la electrónica y profesional en la electricidad. La electrónica empíricamente y autodidacta, pero la electricidad si profesionalmente. Soy electricista industrial. Espero encontrar el apoyo necesario en este foro para seguir aprendiendo.


----------



## labelec_peru (Oct 20, 2021)

Gracias por aceptar para ser parte del mejor grupo de foro para compartir muchas y buenas cosas, saludos a todos ...!


----------



## ElectroKu (Oct 20, 2021)

Hola, soy nuevo por aquí, espero ayudar en lo que pueda, un saludo.


----------



## rolycm2016 (Oct 20, 2021)

Hola, Mi nombre es Rolando, tengo 49 años, me gusta la electronica y me apaciona reparar cualquier cosa, me satisfase mucho, siempre estoy buscando informacion y aprendiendo cada dia, este sitio me ayuda a intercambiar conocimiento y experiencias, espero sea provechoso de manera mutua, saludos.


----------



## Alfred_ito (Oct 20, 2021)

Buenas tardes. Saludos a todo el equipo. Soy un apasionado de la electrónica, tengo 61 años y estoy con la electrónica desde muy chico con tv valvulares. De a poco fui avanzando con distintas técnicas y novedades. Hoy fabrico ascensores donde hoy la electrónica es un gran porcentaje en los equipos.
Saludos y espero ser útil en alguna oportunidad ante una consulta de un colega.
Atte
Alfred


----------



## djfd67 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hola muchas gracias por aceptarme. Mi nombre es David Jesus Fernandez y aunque nunca estudié electrónica he aprendido leyendo y preguntando a personas que son técnicos e ingenieros y así he aprendido un poco y puedo arreglar muchos equipos, ya sea de audio, laptops, fuentes de poder y muchos mas gracias nuevamente por aceptarme y un saludo para todos desde Guane, en Pinar Del Rio, Cuba.


----------



## crk303 (Oct 21, 2021)

Buenas .. soy Cristian Kapusi y hace unos treinta años hacía trabajitos en electrónica y armaba amplificadores, también tengo ensayos valvulares ( no me gustan )
No soy ingeniero, pero trabajo en el ámbito que involucra mucha electrónica, como todo hoy día, no podes dar flush a un inodoro de ristorant sino tenes la app instalada con la clave.


----------



## victor_elloco (Oct 21, 2021)

Hola, soy Víctor, aficionado a la electrónica en general, muy general


----------



## jniubo (Oct 21, 2021)

Saludos desde Cuba, mi nombre es José Miguel Niubó, soy un apasionado de la electrónica, me complace mucho formar parte de este foro, he aprendido aqui y seguro seguiré aprendiendo.


----------



## luisp1000 (Oct 22, 2021)

Hola , soy luis Palacios de Lima , Peru , gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## @Kevin99 (Oct 22, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola mi nombre es Kevin Alonso, por el momento radico en el hermoso pueblo de San Francisco Ixhuatan en Oaxaca , pues mas que nada soy un loco por la electrónica aunque me cuesta un poco entenderla y es por eso que quiero ser parte de el foro porque aquí e encontrado buena información acerca de circuitos integrados y la verdad es que si he logrado todos mis proyectos gracias a los diagramas que aqui he encontrado.


----------



## geremy (Oct 22, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Juan Jimenez, desde Venezuela, me gusta reparar aparatos electrónicos y espero nutrirme mas y aportar mi poco conocimiento con ustedes, saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Makario (Oct 23, 2021)

Soy apasionado a la electronica y me gustaria ser parte de esta comunidad


----------



## Deam. (Oct 23, 2021)

Hola, buenas tardes, soy Daniel Abreu de Venezuela, residencia en Peru, me gusta la electrónica y pues aquí estamos para  ayudar y ser ayudado, siempre a la orden, saludos, bendiciones.


----------



## eymel (Oct 23, 2021)

Mi nombre es Melki Maturett, felicitándolos por su iniciativa y animándoles a seguir adelante, un cordial saludo para todos....


----------



## Novel (Oct 25, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.


Hola, soy Novel, James  Novel... y he venido a investigar y aprender desde la orilla que mira al Mediterráneo en tiempos de calma y tempestad.


----------



## Pablo437 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Pablo soy de Santiago de Cuba. Estudio la carrera de Telecomunicaciones y Electrónica y me dedico a la reparación de tv .


----------



## Jujo2818 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Julián soy de Bs As Argentina. No llegue a terminar el industrial como técnico electrónico (cursado hasta 4to año), termine cambiando mi carrera a técnico en automotores.
Empezó mi entusiasmo con la electrónica de grande, y es aquí que estoy.
Me dedico cada tanto a la reparación de audio de hogar como hobby.
Espero poder aprender de ustedes, y cada tanto cuando busco información en la web me lleva a este foro de electrónica que lo veo excelente.
Saludos a todos!


----------



## RACPAJ (Oct 25, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Rafael Pacheco Janer y me gusta la electrónica, soy autodidacta y quiero adquirir todo el conocimiento posible en el mundo de la electrónica, ya que esta es muy amplia y se utiliza en todos los sectores de la industria y tecnología.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 25, 2021)

RACPAJ dijo:


> Hola a tod@s, mi nombre es Rafael Pacheco Janer y me gusta la electrónica, soy autodidacta y quiero adquirir todo el conocimiento posible en el mundo de la electrónica, ya que esta es muy amplia y se utiliza en todos los sectores de la industria y tecnología.


Hola caro Don RACPAJ , es sinples , basta dedicarse 110% de tu tienpo disponible estudiando teoria y esperimentando en la practica todo loque fue estudiado.
!Suerte amigo!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Domingo1 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Domingo, no se mucho de esto, desde hace algunos años me dedico a la reparación de equipos electrónicos, y gracias por aceptarme en este foro


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 25, 2021)

Hola Domingo , hoy aun es Lunes , si estudiar mas detenidamemte seguramente sabras mas aun sobre ese tema.
!Saludos!


----------



## ELSORDERA (Oct 26, 2021)

Hola, soy Antonio Repiso. Siempre me ha gustado mucho cacharrear con todo y, por supuesto, con las cosas electrónicas. Espero que pueda ampliar mis conocimientos con la participación en este foro. Gracias.


----------



## ANTORV (Oct 27, 2021)

Buen día, soy Marcos Uribe, aunque ya tengo unos meses viendo el foro no había comentado nada, pero ahora con mas tiempo espero estar activo en el foro, soy tecnico en electrónica desde hace 35 años, he visto todo el desarrollo tecnológico desde los bulbos hasta lo mas actual, espero poder aportar un poco al foro y seguir conociendo nuevas cosas, saludos.


----------



## Antonis (Oct 28, 2021)

Me presento, mi nombre es Antonio y soy fan en los primeros brazos de la electrónica.
Estoy tratando de entender más sobre esta hermosa ciencia.
No tengo mucho tiempo libre, pero trato de poner en práctica lo que voy a aprender.

¡Gracias por todos ustedes!

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Juan c. (Oct 28, 2021)

Buenos días, mí nombre es Juan.


----------



## serper (Oct 28, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Sergio, me gusta hacer proyectos caseros de electrónica.


----------



## rohmal (Oct 28, 2021)

Mi nombre es RohMal. Hago electrónica vintage como hobby. Creo que puedo aprender y también dar algo de conocimiento aquí. Estaba buscando un PCB principal dañado y arruinado de un Sansui A-60 y aterricé aquí. Gracias por el aterrizaje.



			
				 RohMal dijo:
			
		

> My name is RohMal. I do vintage electronics as a hobby. I think I can learn and also give some knowledge here. I was looking for a damaged, ruined PCB main of a Sansui A-60 and landed here. Thanks for the landing.


----------



## Eduardo Simoza (Oct 28, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Buenas noches a todos las personas presente en este foro, un saludo fraternal, me llamo Eduardo Simoza soy un apasionado de la electrónica, Venezolano.
Buenas noches, me uno a este foro para ampliar aun mas mis poco conocimientos de electrónica y poder contar con su apoyo sobre dudas que pueda presentar antes cualquier proyecto a ejecutar, gracias.


----------



## haramayo (Oct 29, 2021)

Hola. Mi nombre es Humberto. Vivo en Arica Chile. Soy técnico en telecomunicaciones y conectividad en redes. Mi interés es ampliar conocimientos aprovechando las experiencias y conocimientos de sus especialidad.
Gracias


----------



## Esinti (Oct 29, 2021)

Escuela secundaria.. Soy Esinti, hago electrónica de sonido como hobby, tengo 32 años.

selam..
ben Esinti ses elektroniğe karşı hobi olarak yapıyorum 32yaşındayım.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Wishmaster_mx (Oct 29, 2021)

Buen día a todos fanáticos de la electrónica y colegas. Soy César Rodriguez del Estado de México, tengo 40 años y soy Ingeniero en Electrónica. Me encanta el tema de re-ingenieria, y hay veces que no hay otra opción derivado de la limitada información en algunos casos, pero para ello no hay más que la experiencia, y que mejor que sea en conjunto para resolver tópicos interesantes. Como hobbie me dedico a la reparación y diseño electrónico, asi que espero poder aportar y que entre todos resolvamos los muchos de los temas expuestos. Saludos y éxito a todos!


----------



## rafael_reali@hotmail (Oct 29, 2021)

Saludos a todos. Mi nombre es Rafael Reali y soy de Brasil. Soy un fanático de la electrónica, especialmente de los transmisores de FM. Espero contribuir y aprender mucho de todos ustedes.


----------



## globo (Oct 29, 2021)

Buenas, me llamo Carlos, me dicen Globo (supongo que sera por lo gordito), soy operador de radio y me gusta la electronica de hobby. asi que probablemente lo mio sera mas de consulta. pero donde vea que pueda aportar algo, lo hare con inmenso placer. saludo , agradezco y felicito a todos los que participan y comparten su saber con quien lo presice.


----------



## LADA-CCCP (Oct 30, 2021)

Hola, soy Carlos de Uruguay, agradezco enormemente el que existan estos foros que nos ayudan tanto, en lo posible compartiré mis conocimientos, gracias a todos.


----------



## migueljgl (Oct 31, 2021)

Buenos días mi nombre es Miguel Gutiérrez Lanza soy venezolano y soy practicante e a reparación electrónica. He visto que esta página tiene muy buenas publicaciones y por eso quiero formar parte de ella.

Muchas gracias a todos y buenos días.


----------



## SAN12 (Oct 31, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Saludos a todo el grupo, soy novato en esto de las cocinas de conducción y deseo si ustedes lo permiten aprender de todos un poco y de los pocos conocimiento que tengo en esta rama poder transmitirlas aunque son pocas, me llamo Alexander y tengo 30 años.


----------



## Vicentepr (Nov 1, 2021)

Buenos días a todos y todas, me gusta la electrónica y sus aplicaciones, pero soy novato e inexperimentado, espero resorver las dudas en este foro gracias a todos/as vosotros/as. Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## leomundo (Nov 1, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Emilio y soy aficionado a la electrónica desde siempre. Me apunto al foro con la intención de aprender y ayudar en la medida de lo posible a aquel que lo necesite. Un saludo a todos


----------



## softzolution (Nov 1, 2021)

Hola buenos días al grupo, mi nombre es juan Angel Allasia, mi pasión es la electrónica, tengo un pequeño taller en mi casa, estudio este maravilloso mundo de la electronica , trato de aprender y reparar , vivo en la Argentina , Prov de San Luis, les mando un gran saludos a esta comunidad.


----------



## alfasys2000 (Nov 1, 2021)

Hola, soy Angel Villafan, de Montevideo Uruguay, soy un fanático  de la electrónica, ya estoy en edad de retiro pero " el zorro pierde el pelo no la mañas" así que continúo con  el vicio reparando tv led y lo que venga de electrónica. Tengo algo de estudio al respecto y mucho de auto aprendizaje así que me uno para compartir y aprender . Un saludo a todos lo que hacen posible el foro y a toda la comunidad.


----------



## tecnobytemendoza (Nov 1, 2021)

Gracias por aceptar, aquí en la búsqueda de una mejor y mas rápida resolución de los dispositivos que recibo, aprendiendo de los colegas, muchas gracias.


----------



## Dj Lobo (Nov 2, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Miguel Andys, soy cubano y quiero aprender un poco mas porque tengo todavía algunas dudas.


----------



## cerejo (Nov 2, 2021)

Hola, soy Cerejo y vivo en Portugal.
Gracias por mi entrada al foro.

Olá, sou ou Cerejo e moro em Portugal.
Obrigado pela minha entrada no forum.


----------



## torre (Nov 2, 2021)

Mi nombre es Jose y me apasiona la electrónica.

Es un placer pertenecer a esta comunidad.

Salu2.


----------



## crcuesta (Nov 2, 2021)

Hola a todos.  No soy tecnico electronico, pero me fascina mucho la electronica y espero aprender mucho de ustedes. Hace mucho tiempo compre un amplificador Luxell LXP200 porque tengo un pequeño estudio, y necesitaba una potencia.  Un dia la preste, y cuando me la devolvieron, me encuentro con un canal quemado. Al no saber mucho de electronica, empece a desarmar y comparar la plaqueta del canal que funcionaba con la quemada, y la verdad, no encontre nada, asi que le cambie los dos transistores y una resistencia. Salio andando, pero duro poco la felicidad. La idea es tratar de conseguir un circuito electronico de estas plaquetas. Espero aprender mucho de ustedes. Gracias por aceptarme


----------



## RicardoCorrea2021 (Nov 2, 2021)

Hola Buenas Tarde/ Noche. Soy Ricardo Correa de Resistencia Chaco Argentina. Desde hace mas de 7 años me dedico a la electronica. Tengo montado mi taller desde hace 3 años ya que los años anteriores hacia reparaciones a modo de pasatiempo y hoy por  hoy me dedico a tiempo completo con el taller. Estoy para serviles en lo que le pueda ser util y compartir con todos ustedes un poco de conocimiento de lo que nos gusta hacer.


----------



## eburgosc (Nov 2, 2021)

Hola buenas noches, soy persona mayor, aficionado  egresado de Escuela Técnica Industrial de Caracas, Venezuela en especialidad de Mecánica Automotriz, y trabajé por mucho tiempo en empresa de fotocopiadoras,  en el área de servicios, por lo que me familiaricé con las ciencias electrónicas, la cual practico en forma de aficionado, saludos


----------



## gracielo (Nov 4, 2021)

Hola, creo que aqui puedo saludarlos, soy Ricardo desde Cuernavaca, y en lo que que pueda asistirlos con gusto , estoy perdido


----------



## RENATOGRIB (Nov 5, 2021)

Hola a todos! Soy nuevo en el foro y en la electrónica, pero realmente me he vuelto un apasionado. Espero poder aportar mis pocos conocimientos!!


----------



## other_random_guy (Nov 5, 2021)

Hola a la comunidad. Soy estudiante de Telecomunicaciones. Espero aprender y resolver cuando pueda algunos problemas. La electrónica es bella pero es difícil. Justo como las chicas que más uno gusta.   Saludos!!!!!


----------



## erick206 (Nov 5, 2021)

Mi nombre es Erick Ramirez, soy un apasionado por la electrónica, y estudiante de mecatrónica.
Espero que poder compartir los pocos conocimientos que tengo y también espero que aprenda de los conocimientos de los demas 
saludos


----------



## grafica3d (Nov 5, 2021)

Saludos a la gente de buen entusiasmo del foro, emprendedora y apasionada de la electronica, mi nombre Jose Raul Andrade, de Venezuela, actualmente entusiasta de las tarjetas gráficas entre otros muchas cosas de Electrónica Aprendiendo cada día mas gracias a los foros de calidad como este, espero ser de gran apoyo por estos medios así como conseguir información adicional para mis labores y proyectos, un grano mas de arena por aqui para hacer la montaña exitos para todos.


----------



## javiern (Nov 6, 2021)

Hola a todos. Soy Javier Nieto y les escribo desde Sevilla (España). Soy aficionado a la electrónica desde hace más de 40 años (tengo 58) aunque no he podido dedicarle todo el tiempo que me hubiera gustado. Por mi edad soy muy "analógico" y huyo de lo digital. Me interesa fundamentalmente todo lo referente al audio y baja frecuencia. Espero poder aprender y aportar lo que pueda.
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## walgara (Nov 6, 2021)

saludos desde venezuela amigos


----------



## yomaximino (Nov 6, 2021)

Hace medio siglo estudié electrónica industrial, y ahora, jubilado, tiro los libros de la carrera y oficio vuelvo a coger los de electrónica, no se si estoy en el sitio equivocado ya que mi pasión son las válvulas, así que si hay sección pues estupendo, sino seguiré escudriñando sitios...y no tengo mas que decir.


----------



## racou (Nov 7, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Gabi, soy francés pero vivo en Catalunya. Me gusta mucho la electrónica sobre todo arreglar las teles que se tiran por una resistencia o un condensador. Gracias a los foros de electronica que me ayudan mucho cuando estoy bloqueado por el no saber. Muchas gracias a todos y si puedo ayudar serà un placer, hasta pronto chicos.


----------



## Marte1958 (Nov 7, 2021)

Mi nombre es José Francisco Vega Jimenez, me apasiona la electrónica y robótica, soy técnico a la vieja escuela, me gusta reconstruir aparatos antiguos, gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## SantiFer306 (Nov 7, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Santiago y estoy muy contento de haber encontrado el foro. Espero poder aprender y también servir de ayuda.


----------



## teleson (Nov 8, 2021)

Otro que se apunta...
Saludos...


----------



## jesus Padron (Nov 8, 2021)

Hola a todos los amigos, no soy graduado de electronica, pero me gusta la reparación y experimentación, desde los 15 años parte de mi tiempo libre lo dedico a este tema, soy ingeniero mecanizador y master en nuevas tecnologias, tengo 48 años, me apaciona ademas la pesca, la radioafición y la caza, un abrazo desde Cuba.


----------



## Hermes Alzate (Nov 9, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy Hermes Alzate, aficionado a la electrónica, especialmente a lo que tiene que ver con audio. Espero poder aprender en este foro, así como también ser de ayuda cuando sea posible.


----------



## Angeless (Nov 9, 2021)

Mi nombre es Ángeles Écija, mi interés por la electrónica viene de 5º de Primaria, rompí un cassette que había en casa y me fascinó que había dentro una especie de motores y lucesitas que, con unas pilas, podía encender. Creo que ese fue el día en el que empezó el gusanillo.
Saludos a Todos.


----------



## ThunderBolt019 (Nov 9, 2021)

Saludos, estudio telecomunicaciones pero solo vengo para el mantenimiento de mi pc por ahora.


----------



## Cnaielo1 (Nov 9, 2021)

Saludos, mi nombre es Carlos, soy de Buenos Aires y paso a saludar a todos los colegas.


----------



## AstroDeNaCl (Nov 9, 2021)

Hola a todos.
Me llamo Miguel y he llegado aquí debido a una triste historia, pero no pienso rendirme y me uno a vosotros, para aprender y poder sacar adelante un proyecto que emprendí con mi suegro que era un crack en la electrónica. Recientemente, hace un par de semanas falleció de repente y me gustaría poder terminarlo en su memoria ( el estaba tan ilusionado como yo en el) y dejamos a medias nuestro proyecto. he pensado en dejarlo, debido a que sin el tiene poco sentido continuar puesto que el tenia un don para la electrónica y lo mio es la informática.

Paso a contaros:

Soy un apasionado de todos los ordenadores de la marca Apple (tengo varios modelos vintage, conseguidos por ahí en sitios de segunda mano a precios tirados.  (2 iMac G5, un iMac g5 lamparita , un par de portátiles y lo que vaya surgiendo). El caso es que me propuse vaciar uno de los G5 del año 2005 que tengo y montar sobre el un ordenador nuevo y moderno aprovechando la carcasa del iMac y su pantalla.
aprovechábamos mis conocimientos en hardware, software y tecnología y los conocimientos de mi Suegro en Electrónica (no me cansare de repetir que era un crack), nos  pusimos manos a la obra

Para no aburriros nada mas empezar, acortare este primer post en vuestra casa, tengo la intención de continuarlo, pero necesito ayuda electrónica sobre todo teórica y con ejemplos de cosas que seguro que para vosotros son básicas pero para mi no tanto. entiendo cosas porque a su lado he aprendido cosas pero al apoyarme en el siempre, estoy muy verde, y ahí entras vosotros, las personas a las que recurro para poder ver si consigo (ahora ya con todos vosotros, conseguimos) hacer posible este proyecto que tanto a el como a mi nos hacia mucha ilusión.

Muchas gracias de antemano a todos  DE CORAZON y bueno... ALEA JACTA EST.


----------



## Wanderlust (Nov 10, 2021)

Buenas a todos¡

Soy Fernando desde Barcelona, España. Estoy aquí para aprender ya que mis conocimientos son básicos. Muchas gracias


----------



## Roman1988 (Nov 10, 2021)

Buenas tardes gente!
Por aquí un futuro electromédico! 
Cualquier cosa que os pueda echar una mano aqui me teneis! Muchas gracias y un saludo!


----------



## crakrjak (Nov 10, 2021)

Buenas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Sebas5575 (Nov 11, 2021)

Hola, cómo están?
Soy Sebastián de Buenos Aires. Soy técnico en electrónica y tengo 46 años.
 Ingresé aquí buscando info de pics con nrf25L01.
Hace mucho que no estoy en contacto con estos bichos y ahora que tengo un trabajo más tranquilo quiero retomar mi parte curiosa y experimental.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Lemaronu (Nov 11, 2021)

Saludos, soy Lemaronu, gracias por aceptarme en este importante foro.


----------



## Kevin_Valles (Nov 12, 2021)

Bueno vamos a ver..... Hola mi nombre es KEVIN, soy mexicano, tengo 17 años, curso quinto semestre de bachillerato en la especialidad de Electrónica, me encanta la materia y estoy tratando de expander mis conocimientos en el tema aprendiendo a programar mas allá del lenguaje C que es el que enseñan en la escuela, quiero aprender el lenguaje Ensamblador y en el futuro programar software pero hasta ahora solo me gusta el control de objetos físico y he venido aqui para aprender de otros y para solucionar mis dudas. Gracias y que tengan un buen día  😁😁😁


----------



## Venaro (Nov 13, 2021)

Hola,
Soy novato aquí, me uní a este gran foro, estoy aquí para aprender y discutir sobre electrónica y microcontroladores, trabajo en el banco como cajero de marketing, además estoy en electrónica solo como un pasatiempo, mi experiencia es económica

Saludos


----------



## luiso66 (Nov 13, 2021)

Hola soy luis


----------



## Tomas8526 (Nov 13, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Tomas soy un apasionado por la electronica soy colombiano espero ayudar en todo lo que se requiera ....


----------



## ARMANDO LUNAI (Nov 13, 2021)

Me llamo: Armando Luna. estoy a sus ordenes


----------



## paco1967 (Nov 13, 2021)

Buenas tardes soy Paco de Murcia y aunque mi trabajo no tiene nada que ver con la electrónica, ésta sí que es mi pasión, siempre estoy de chapuza en chapuza y espero aprender y colaborar en la medida que pueda. Saludos a todos.


----------



## jam3oso (Nov 14, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy amante de la electrónica y técnico superior, no trabajo en el sector, pero me gusta seguir aprendiendo.
Un saludo


----------



## NiLLS (Nov 15, 2021)

Hola, soy Nills, de España.

Trabajo y soy un apasionado de la automatización industrial y el control de todos los elementos que la hacen posible, para lo cual es imprescindible la electrónica.

Me he topado con este foro varias veces haciendo consultas en google sobre diversos temas, y he decidido unirme


----------



## Electronico_2021 (Nov 15, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy un aficionado a la electrónica. espero crecer aqui

muchas gracias


----------



## Axel31 (Nov 15, 2021)

Hola a todo el mundo, me alegra mucho haber encontrado este foro, espero aprender mucho aquí, y recordar cosas que, de no haber estado al día, se me han ido olvidando.


----------



## Nestor21 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hola. Saludos para todo el grupo. Mi nombre es Néstor, soy de la Pcia de Neuquen, Argentina, tengo un comercio de venta y reparación de TV y me gusta  realizar proyectos en electronica .
Saludos


----------



## VicentMP (Nov 16, 2021)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Vicent y soy un poco aficionado a la electrónica.

Saludos


----------



## campoleis (Nov 16, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola a todos, me llamo Roberto Campo Leis, hace muchos años estudié electrónica y ahora la estoy retomando nuevamente, vivo en Galicia, un saludo para todos.


----------



## chetocobis (Nov 16, 2021)

*H*ola. *P*lacer y gusto de estar con ustedes.
*M*i nombre es José Alberto Cobis Lugo. Nac*í* en Caracas en 1954 y vivo en Coro edo. Falcón*.
T*engo una experiencia en electr*ó*nica con equipos de transmisi*ó*n en FM Broadcasting  y emisoras de radio por m*á*s de 30 años.
*E*stoy disponible y a la orden para cualquier duda al respecto.


----------



## Ciroco (Nov 16, 2021)

Hola, saludos a todos, me llamo Ciro, tengo 53 años, soy Cubano y aficionado a la música y la electrónica, comencé desde joven a armar mi primer amplificador con tubos electrónicos, de ahí pasé a amplificadores de transistores y demás y ahorra estoy adentrándome en el mundo de las nuevas fuentes conmutadas, tengo mis dudas con respecto a encontrar las fallas en ellas, disculpen mi ortografía.


----------



## Jannttell (Nov 17, 2021)

Hola Todos, mi nombre es Janntel Gomez, amo los microcontroladores, tengo un poco de conocimiento con el lenguaje ensamblador, estoy aprendiendo a usar lenguaje C y me gustaría aprender a usar los pic en aplicaciones de audio digital. gracias!


----------



## carlos pinguino (Nov 17, 2021)

Hola , buenos días , saludos desde Venezuela, tierra de gracia y bendiciones, agradecido por permitir estar en este foro... gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Juan Basshead (Nov 17, 2021)

Que tal amigos*,* buenas noches*,* antes que nada muchas gracias por aceptarme*,* me llamo Juan*,* estudié la carrera de ingeniería electrónica hace un tiempo y estoy aquí para apoyar al foro y sobre todo seguir aprendiendo cosas nuevas*, *un saludo


----------



## PacoV (Nov 18, 2021)

Buenos días, soy Paco, me he unido a este foro con la intención de aprender algunas cosas de electrónica. Espero aprender mucho de las personas que forman este foro y que en el futuro yo pueda aportar algo.
Un saludo Paco V.


----------



## onimeg (Nov 18, 2021)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Gemino, soy apasionado de la electrónica y estoy aquí para ayudar en lo que pueda y aprender de todos vosotros.
Saludos.


----------



## Paco2020 (Nov 18, 2021)

Buenas tardes, me llamo Abelino Paco, vivo en Brasil y soy aficionado en electrónica y trabajo como mecánico.

Un saludo a todos desde Sao Paulo


----------



## almarquez (Nov 18, 2021)

Muy buen día, mi nombre es Alberto Márquez y me encuentro en Caracas, Venezuela. Un placer compartir con todos y mas si se trata de electrónica. Siempre listo para sumar!


----------



## Pochechebiomedico (Nov 18, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Juan, tengo 21 años, soy de Colombia, ando estudiando Ingeniería Biomédica.


----------



## Eef1961 (Nov 18, 2021)

Hola. Soy Eduardo. Gracias por aceptarme, saludos a todos.


----------



## daricardo (Nov 18, 2021)

Buen día, mi nombre es David Chávez, me apasiona la tecnología y las cosas dificultosas, espero aprender y en su medida aportar al foro. Saludos desde Lima - Perú


----------



## Supertruck (Nov 19, 2021)

Hola gente! Mi nombre es Hugo Ocampo, soy de Paysandu, Uruguay, pero actualmente trabajo en la capital, Montevideo, me dedico a la electrónica, mas precisamente en el area automotriz, y bueno estoy para ayudar y aprender, a las ordenes.


----------



## shane_sk7 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hola, soy técnico electrónico, un gusto, gracias.


----------



## Pablin77 (Nov 19, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Gracias por aceptarme, buen sitio


----------



## NOROBOT (Nov 19, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Gonzalo y estoy estudiando electrónica, me gustó este foro, me registré. Espero aprender algo aqui y si es posible compartir algo en este foro posteriormente.
Saludos a todos y gracias


----------



## jorgel7208 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hola. Soy ING.Telecomunicaciones con 22 años de labor en las Comunicaciones. Desde pequeño disfrutó de este maravilloso mundo de la electrónica. Así que compartir en este canal con ustedes será todo un éxito. Esperó aprender de vuestras experiencia. Gracias.


----------



## Esteba819 (Nov 19, 2021)

Buenas tardes, soy Esteban, soy de México y espero poder aprender y compartir con colegas mis conocimientos en electrónica.


----------



## Minyano (Nov 20, 2021)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Pedro, soy Español, de Alicante. Tengo 36 años y estoy aquí por querer aprender sobre la electrónica como afición, en primer lugar quiero construirme una fuente de laboratorio con un cargador de laptop.
Por algunas herramientas básicas ya las tengo y más o menos se usar el multímetro y distinguir algunos componentes básicos.
No soy un Acha en este tema y me gustaría ser capaz de reparar algún día. Por el momento con jugar un poco con circuitos simples me conformo, jajajajja


----------



## aitopes (Nov 20, 2021)

Hola!
Soy Ariel, 53 años. Desde hace unos cuantos he estado "jugando" con la electrónica y la programación.
Estoy registrado (ya no lo recordaba) en el foro desde Jun 6, 2008!!!!!
Pero no me habia presentado (y a decir verdad, casi no habia participado), asi que aqui estoy, solucionando esa carencia 

Les dejo un saludo cordial, y me pongo a leerlos.


----------



## dicon.sp (Nov 20, 2021)

Hola buenas noches

Me llamo Manuel, tengo 59 años, soy de Valencia (España) y soy aficionado a la electrónica, mecánica, informática y otras disciplinas relacionadas con las nuevas tecnologías. Como he dicho soy aficionado, ya que mis conocimientos en electrónica son muy limitados (por no decir nulos), siempre he sido autodidacta, pero ahora que el trabajo me lo permite quiero realizar estudios para adquirir suficientes conocimientos y poder diagnosticar fallos sencillos e ir adquiriendo experiencia.
Espero participar activamente en este foro del que ya estaba registrado hace algunos años en los que realicé una consulta, y en el que he tenido que volver a registrarme al no poder entrar con los datos que tenia anotados.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Luis Emilio (Nov 20, 2021)

Hola, mucho gusto, soy estudiante de electricidad y quería saber si puedo hacer preguntas relacionadas con el área....Saludos desde Uruguay


----------



## lagartojuancho (Nov 21, 2021)

Hola, saludos desde España, siempre he sido un aficionado a la electrónica y a poder desarmar cualquier trasto.


----------



## RODOLFOPIC2014 (Nov 21, 2021)

Yo soy RHODDOLWF  PAMA jugando con la electrónica desde que tengo 14 años...y ahora tengo 45, así que llevo un tiempo largo con esto.
Tengo la enorme suerte de trabajar en cosas que me gustan: Soy Electricista profesional "hobby" arreglo y armo aparatos electrónicos, principalmente de audio..
A estas alturas la electrónica ya es como un trabajo


----------



## javiesp (Nov 21, 2021)

Hola a todos! Me llamo Javi y estoy empezando en el mundillo del cacharreo para poder en un futuro emprender algo más grande. Actualmente vivo en Munich e hice un grado de electrónica.
Encantado de estar aquí con vosotros!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Edgardo_LU8HEV (Nov 21, 2021)

Hola buenas tardes, me llamo Edgardo Montenegro y mi pasión por la electrónica me llevo a trabajar en ello y también hacerlo como hobby mediante la radio afición, soy LU8HEV/F y en este momento estoy ubicado en la ciudad de Venado Tuerto, Santa Fe.
Les agradezco la posibilidad de participar del foro !! Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Nljariel (Nov 21, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Bueno, gracias por la bienvenida! Mí nombre es Ariel de San Miguel, y dado que no encuentro mucha información acerca de algunos productos de audio de la línea Audinac de los 70, es que estoy aquí tratando de obtenerla y desaznarnarme al respecto. Desde ya, muchas gracias a todos por el espacio.! Abrazo!


----------



## LUXES100 (Nov 21, 2021)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro, me llamo Luxes Gartes, y trabajo en un bufete de abogados de inmigración.


----------



## Ferch WbDk (Nov 21, 2021)

Que tal! Un cordial saludo a toda la comunidad. De antemano muchas gracias por la oportunidad de pertenecer a este foro, se les agradece la amabilidad.

Mi nombre es Fernando Berriozábal, aunque me gusta mas como me nombran mis amigos (el Dock).

Soy de Mexico DF y como todos ustedes me dedico a la reparación de equipos electrónicos en general.

A sus ordenes y gracias por el espacio de la presentación.


----------



## Tartagal1976 (Nov 21, 2021)

Buenas, Soy Jorge Barrios, aficionado de la electrónica. Recido en la Provincia de Tucumán, Argentina. Siempre curioso de nuevas técnicas y compartir experiencias en las soluciones de mis trabajos. Muchas Gracias por recibirme en el foro.
Saludos coordiales a todos.


----------



## pintxeti (Nov 22, 2021)

Hola, saludos desde Madrid, me encanta la electronica y reparar.


----------



## Celestino Luna (Nov 22, 2021)

Hola soy Celestino, siempre me ha gustado la electrónica y mi trabajo ha estado relacionado con ella, me sigue gustando y a veces encuentro circuitos con nuevos componentes y me siento algo perdido por lo que necesito apoyo y esquemas que alguno de vosotros podrá suministrar.
Un saludo para todos y gracias anticipadas:

Celestino


----------



## Ruben Dario (Nov 22, 2021)

Hola a todos
Mi nombre es Ruben Morales, soy de Mendoza, Argentina y práctico la electrónica amateur y profesional desde hace unos treinta años 
Me apasiona diseñar y experimentar


----------



## Marco Montero (Nov 22, 2021)

Hola a todos. Me inscribi en esta pagina para aprender y si es posible aportar algo util cuando me sea posible. Saludos desde Zapopan jalisco México.


----------



## donleudo (Nov 22, 2021)

Hola buen día para todos. Mi nombre es Augusto. Vivo en Sevilla Valle Colombia. Ingeniero mecatronico a punto de graduarme. Mi interes es presentar inquietudes y compartir experiencias que puedan contribuir al conocimiento de la comunidad. Espero ayudar en lo que tenga posibilidad. Muchas gracias.


----------



## EA5DGK Roberto (Nov 24, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Roberto y vivo en Aguilas (Murcia) - España, tengo 58 años, soy radioaficionado y por ende un novato aficionado a la electrónica, me gusta cacharrear y crear proyectos, aunque como ya he dicho y recalco.... un novato en la electrónica y empezando desde lo mas básico, así que espero encontrar aquí una fuente de inspiración, consulta y ayuda por parte de los integrantes del foro.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## electronico39 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es José María, y espero aportar conocimientos y ayudar en todo lo posible. Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## RADIOCDE (Nov 24, 2021)

Saludos, soy Miguel Zabala Q., Productor de Radio, apasionado por el escenario electrónico de la radiodifusión. Al momento instalando una radio FM y necesito algunos conocimientos y compartir experiencias en estas lides. Éxitos


----------



## Sercas61 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Sergio, me interesa la electronica y la resolucion de problemas como asi tambien estar informado y poder emprender reparaciones por mi cuenta, espero ser de utilidad en algun tema mas vinculado a informatica y obtener mucha ayuda en temas de electronica!!!
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Abbe Leon (Nov 25, 2021)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Abraham Leon, estudié administración y por azares del destino llegué al mundo de la electrónica, con 12 años de experiencia empírica y un gran gusto por circuitos, pistas, controladores en el  mundo de las telecomunicaciones, me pongo a sus ordenes esperando apoyarles y apoyarme en ustedes para continuar ampliando mi conocimiento.
Saludo y espero poder serles productivos desde la gran CDMX.


----------



## JAR1970 (Nov 26, 2021)

Hola! soy aficionado a la electronica, espero aprender mas con la ayuda de esta comunidad


----------



## Shonazan (Nov 26, 2021)

Buenas, soy Rafa de Uruguay, no se casi nada de electrónica pero me gusta meter mano y arreglar-romper cosas, un 50%-50%.


----------



## herale (Nov 26, 2021)

Hola a todos , soy Alejandro , hace 35 años que hago electrónica , se pueden imaginar que tengo unos cuantos añitos , pero siempre uno tiene que estar dispuesto a aprender y a intercambiar información , estoy totalmente abierto a consultas (siempre y cuando den mis conocimientos ), saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Beleco (Nov 27, 2021)

Me presento, mi nombre es Beleco .
Me gusta todo lo que he visto por aquí y doy mis felicitaciones a este foro tan completo.
Gracias 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## tesla_2020 (Nov 27, 2021)

Hola, buenas tardes a todos, soy Mauro Cerezo, soy de Oran - Salta Argentina , gracias por dejarme formar parte de este foro, espero ser de utilidad.


----------



## Dexter.Flint (Nov 27, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Astrid, soy de México, me dedico a compra-venta de chatarra electrónica, así como a la reparación de los mismos, no terminé la ingeniería pero considero que he aprendido bastante por la practica desde hace 18 años y por diferentes cursos que he tomado.


----------



## SaGaLrs (Nov 28, 2021)

Me llamo Saul Garcia, soy Mexicano, actualmente me encuentro realizando un curso de formacion como Electronico de Aviación, porque me apasiona descubrir cosas nuevas, estoy desmpolvandome ya que tenia varios años sin tomar cursos, como estudiante de Ing. Informatica se ve poco de electronica pero una persona a la cual admiré demasiado me emocionó por la Electronica de Aviación aplicada en el campo militar, si algun dia esa persona lee esto; estoy dandolo todo como no tengas idea porque no quiero que se me caiga el aeronave donde voy


----------



## jose francisco gasca (Nov 29, 2021)

Hola compañeros técnicos en electrónica, mi nombre es José Francisco, soy de Guanajuato México, tengo 49 años y ya 35 de técnico en electrónica, me pongo a sus ordenes para lo que pueda ayudar en lo relacionado con la profesion, les mando un saludo a todos y suerte en su trabajo.


----------



## marcolr (Nov 29, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Marco, soy ingeniero industrial en electrónica y automática pero me dedico a la enseñanza.
En mi tiempo libre intento cacharrear todo lo que puedo y por eso hace tiempo ya que sigo este magnífico foro.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Emersonhuerta (Nov 29, 2021)

Hola buenas noches Ingenieros, Técnicos. Mi nombre es Emerson soy técnico  egresado de la especialidad electrotecnia industrial. Recién me Estoy insertando en el mudo de la electrónica y es es muy impresiónate y me gustaría aprender mucho de ustedes. Saludos desde Perú


----------



## Adriangonela (Nov 30, 2021)

Hola a todos soy Adrian, y muy encantado con todos vosotros.


----------



## Cesar.Aponte (Nov 30, 2021)

Que la Bendición de Dios este con ustedes
Mi nombre es Cesar, siempre me ha llamado la atención la electrónica y ahora con estos tiempos de pandemia y con mas tiempo libre he querido aprender, estoy actualmente en un curso de refrigeración domestica y luego voy con el de reparación de electrodomésticos, soy desarrollador  web


----------



## Ivan645 (Nov 30, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Iván Gómez, tengo 24 años , soy técnico en electrónica, un gusto de estar en este foro.


----------



## kira50 (Nov 30, 2021)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Luis Angel y estoy aquí para aprender y en lo que pueda ayudar. Un abrazo para todos.


----------



## xenonin (Dic 1, 2021)

Quiero aprender electronica.


----------



## yentci18 (Dic 2, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Yentci, fanático de las computadoras, me gustaría aprender mas sobre este mundo, quiero aprender un poco mas todos los días y pienso que con este foro puedo, saludos.


----------



## betzefer (Dic 2, 2021)

Hola a todos, me llamo Christian, tengo conocimientos de electrónica pero a nivel super básico, espero aportar con algo y recibir su ayuda


----------



## ekuelectro (Dic 3, 2021)

Hola a Todos, mi nombre es Javier, soy de Zaragoza, España. Aficionado a la electrónica desde siempre, llegando a los 40, con ganas de aprender.

Un Saludo


----------



## rdiaz89 (Dic 5, 2021)

Buenas, mi nombre es Rodolfo Alejandro Díaz Reyes, soy cubano e Ingeniero Automático, me dedico a la electrónica por esa razón estoy en el foro, para ampliar conocimientos y compartir los ya adquiridos. Saludos para todos.


----------



## jmanuelespinoza (Dic 6, 2021)

Hola mi nombre es Juan Manuel Espinoza, tengo 42 años, soy Mexicano, de profesión gerente por casi 20 años y entusiasta de la electrónica por al rededor de 1 año (soy nuevo en esto).

Me da mucho gusto estar aquí, espero aprender mucho acerca de todos los temas de los foros y deseo también poder servirles en todo lo ñ que esté a mi alcance, saludos.


----------



## Roque_Valen (Dic 6, 2021)

Hola, un gusto!!
Mi nombre es Roque Valentín, tengo 20 años y soy nuevo en este sitio web. 
Soy un aficionado del sonido, altavoces y de las cajas acústicas; es impresionante las discusiones y temas super interesantes que eh encontrado en algunos foros, mencionando también las atractivas comunidades que las conforman.

Aun soy muy nuevo en este tema, y estoy aquí para aprender algo nuevo de estas comunidades.. 
Sin mas que agregar, esta es mi presentación.
Un saludo y gracias :9!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Chino29 (Dic 7, 2021)

Hola ,Soy Rogelio Ortega, alias Chino29, soy amante de la electrónica sobre todo la de Audio,
es un placer compartir conocimientos con ustedes.


----------



## JhonVTorres (Dic 7, 2021)

Hola colegas, soy Jhon Torres de Ecuador, tengo 43 años, llevo 10 años trabajando en el area de electronica general y 5 en microelectrónica de computadoras, asi que si les puedo ayudar en esa area me envian un mensaje 

Saludos y espero poder contribuir con este foro.


----------



## srblick (Dic 7, 2021)

Hola soy Cristian, y me gusta la electrónica


----------



## Grezam (Dic 7, 2021)

Gregoio Zam, 31 años en Electrònica , estoy tratando dijerir esta rama en el area de radiocomunicacion. Gracias.


----------



## Adancito (Dic 8, 2021)

Hola. Buenos días a todos. Soy Adán Rodríguez, de Guatemala. Un gustazo pertenecer a este maravilloso grupo, soy amante de la electrónica, tengo poca experiencia pero por ahí vamos enfocándonos en ir mejorando cada dia. Bendiciones a todos les deseo exitos.


----------



## torre (Dic 8, 2021)

Hola.
Vuelvo a presentarme ya que he estado un tiempo desaparecido. Me gusta mucho el montaje de cosas electrónicas, así como la reparación, este foro me parece muy interesante y por este motivo estoy en él.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## j10787095 (Dic 8, 2021)

Buenas tardes, a todos me he muy grato poder compartir experiencia con todos los adscriptos este foro, soy un entusiasta de la electrónica con  4to. semestre de la misma y de verdad que me apasiona este mundo, estoy dispuesto a seguir adquiriendo mas conocimiento por intermedio de ustedes, por supuesto modestamente aportar toda mi capacidad con la única convicción de ser cada dia mejores técnicos y superar cualquier barreara en esta digna carrera de la tecnología, a todos muchas gracias.


----------



## juanemilio (Dic 8, 2021)

Formo parte de esta comunidad encantado


----------



## La_Rocka (Dic 8, 2021)

Hola gracias por dejarme unirme a ustedes


----------



## alejo_haro (Dic 8, 2021)

Hola soy Alejo Haro, un gusto con todos, soy de Ecuador.


----------



## Deivis A Parra Ch (Dic 8, 2021)

Hola a todos.
Les agradezco me hayan permitido ser parte de este foro.
Soy estudiante proximo a graduarme de ingenieria; anhelo poder aprender y ayudar cuanto me sea posible.
Un servidor Deivis A. Parra Ch.


----------



## ionexesuan (Dic 8, 2021)

Hola.... espero leerlos mucho


----------



## Afsdream (Dic 9, 2021)

Buen dia, Mi nombre es Aldo. Hace tiempo intento reparar Compus. Tengo hasta tercero en la carrera de ingenieria en informatica. Me gusta la electronica y quiero aprender y compartir lo aprendido. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Bogart 123 (Dic 9, 2021)

Hola amigos a aprender más aún
Un saludo Antonio bogart123


----------



## Rrene923 (Dic 9, 2021)

Hola a todos
Mi nombre es Rene
Me dedico al mantenimiento y reparación de computadoras, a veces también de impresoras.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Faustojose (Dic 9, 2021)

Soy Fausto Ibáñez de Junín Perú, super interesado en la electrónica, desde que muchos años, deseo conocer las experiencias de los suscriptores y de mi persona para coger experiencia, Abrazos


----------



## perebor (Dic 10, 2021)

Hola,
Soy Pere, de Reus en Cataluña y después de muchos años vuelvo a trabajar de electrónico, que fueron mis primeros estudios.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Charly carlos (Dic 10, 2021)

Mi nombre Carlos Valadez, estudie ing.industrial adm, tenían en casa como 5 controles remotos den desuso me llamo la atención en revisarlos, y antes de proceder a meter mano revisé algunos videos, y todos me quedaron apartir de allí me esta gustando la electrónica, arregle una lavadora  batalle y ahora tengo una bocina ksr que no se escucha sonido y busco la tarjeta 6515bt para comparar y revisar si le falta algún componente, y me voy a inscribir a una escuela para aprender lo básico porque no conozco ni los nombres de los componentes, pero  esto me está apasionado  esta despertando mi curiosidad de aprender más y enseñar a quien lo necesite. Gracias por darme la bienvenida, saludos a todos


----------



## Ismael Omar (Dic 10, 2021)

Hola amigos... 
Por algún motivo no podía entrar a mi vieja cuenta, por lo que complete una nueva y acá estoy de vuelta. 
Un gran abrazo....

Hola amigos...
Por algún motivo no podía entrar con mi cuenta y tuve que crear una nueva con mi mismo correo... Soy Ismael Omar.
Un gran abrazo----


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## feroshe (Dic 11, 2021)

Hola a todos

Mi nombre es Oscar, Argentina CABA


----------



## jose Maria (Dic 11, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es José María, escribo desde España, aunque hace tiempo que estoy registrado hace mucho que no he podido entrar por problemas personales, por lo tanto me vuelvo a presentar. Me acabo de jubilar y voy a retomar esta apasionante rama de la física, espero poder aportar algo de mis escasos conocimientos y aprovechar los grandes conocimientos que hay aquí. Recibir todos un gran saludo y un abrazo.


----------



## CARMELOVSKY (Dic 11, 2021)

Saludos a todos soy nuevo aqui, soy tecnico electrónico antiguo, antes de los plasmas y estoy aqui para compartir lo que se pueda, gracias y saludos de  nuevo para todos y gracias por admitirme en el club. soy español de Andalucia y de Huelva.


----------



## waltercarrasay (Dic 12, 2021)

Hola a todos. Saludos desde ARgentina.   Me interesa actualizarme en los avances en programación con los microcontroladores, en especial con la familia PIC. muchas gracias desde ya por su atención.


----------



## DjShark (Dic 13, 2021)

Buenas tardes, me llamo Salva, y soy de Tarragona, tenemos una empresa de audiovisuales y siempre surge algún imprevisto o problemática que requiere el ingenio de buscar alguna solución elwctrónica. Por eso este foro me resulta interesante, donde todos aportan sus ideas y soluciones. Un saludo a todos


----------



## elreyleon (Dic 13, 2021)

Hola, soy de Venezuela, mi nombre es Wilmer León y me apasiona la electrónica.


----------



## Marco anibal luna (Dic 14, 2021)

Buenas amigos, mi nombre Marco Anibal, y soy un apasionado de la electrónica, no soy ni me considero experto, pero me reencanta estar modificando cuanto aparato tengo, y pues muchas gracias por este foro de preguntas y respuestas, por que a veces uno se queda estancado en algo, y al menos aquí nos darán una respuesta los que conocen más.


----------



## tukan22 (Dic 14, 2021)

Buenas noches
Soy Ramiro Ballesteros
Soy entusiasta de la electrónica, me gusta experimentar y armar aparatos, ademas soy docente de tecnología e informática, en un colegio público.


----------



## susomatias (Dic 15, 2021)

Hola, soy Jesus Manuel Vidal, acabo de encontraros y como veo que como yo intentáis al menos reparar equipos pues me uno al club ya que tambien me muevo en esos menesteres y siempre ayuda compartir informacion, dudas, etc.
Saludos a todo el foro.


----------



## NelsonC (Dic 16, 2021)

Hola colegas .
Muy interesante sus presentaciones, es un gusto conocerlos por este medio. Ahora me toca .
Soy Nelson Cajamarca de la capital de Ecuador. Me ha gustado la electrónica desde los 14 años en la secundaria y ahora estoy a punto de graduarme de la carrera de ing. Electrónica, Automatización y Control, pienso que la electrónica es lo máximo y hacer un proyecto relacionado con ello es uno de los mejores placeres de la vida. He visitado bastante estos sitios y me ha ayudado muchísimo en varias ocasiones y creo que ahora es mi turno de ayudarlos en lo que se pueda.
Muchos éxitos amantes de la electrónica .


----------



## Angel_200 (Dic 17, 2021)

Hola, buenos días amigos, colegas apasionados por la electrónica, mi nombre es Angel, desde hace años he estado muy interesado por la electrónica, hasta la fecha le sigo echando ganas, siento que este foro me será de mucho apoyo.


----------



## Arenaltec (Dic 17, 2021)

Buen día colegas, soy Adolfo Corrales de Costa Rica, siempre me inquieto el como funcionan las cosas eléctricas o electrónicas, desde los 9 años desarmaba los juguetes que por algún motivo dejaban de funcionar y
estudie un poco en un instituto allá por los años 97-2001, desde entonces me dedique a reparar televisores y otras cosas que llegaban al taller donde me dieron la oportunidad de trabajar y aprender del rubro, no tengo grandes conocimientos pero si en algo puedo servirles por aquí estaré y claro agradecido por la oportunidad de ser aceptado en esta comunidad, saludos y felices reparaciones..


----------



## fabioosorio (Dic 18, 2021)

Buenas noches.
Soy Fabián Osorio, de Posadas, Misiones. Baterista y el que se anima a ver que hay dentro de los gabinetes, generalmente no consigo repararlos, pero me gusta meterme dentro de esas ciudades en miniatura, como ha llamado alguien en este foro a una placa de televisor.
El destino me llevó hasta ahora a caer en lo que hoy se llama "vintage", en la familia quisimos un auto, y terminó siendo un Daihatsu del año '80, hace unos años hice unos revoleos y terminé con una consola potenciada marca Shaller 8 canales con unas perillas que ocupan el espacio de una de 32 canales y amplificador AB con 12 huevo frito 2N3055, compré batería y no pudo ser otra cosa que una CAF como nueva del año 1980. Y ayer por madrugar como premio recibí en una vereda recostado a la pared un ecualizador stéreo de 10 bandas por canal marca TURNER 1210, estaba ahí, diciendome "llevame, no me dejes acá tirado", y no dudé, me lo puse bajo el brazo y volví a casa. Buscando información del mismo es que llegué a éste foro y pasé leyendo la "Historia de Audio en Argentina" desde las 11 de la mañana, lo más importante que encontré hasta ahora, es que un forero de acá trabajó en TURNER S.A.C.I.F.I. 
El tema es que en la orquesta venimos bastante bien acomodados con el sonido, pero nunca llegamos al ecualizador, ni nos  preocupamos, hace unos meses me empecé a plantear que necesitábamos uno, y ayer llegó, lo encendí y la lucecita naranja por lo menos enciende, no está en corto. Lo abrí, y está INMACULADO, peeeeero... hay cosa para hacerle, tiene unos capacitores explotados, así que mañana empieza el service, cuando funcione, con todo el dolor del alma tendré que adecuarlo a mi necesidad, ponerle XRL (balanceados en lo posible) de entradas y salidas porque viene equipado con DIN de 5 pines y no me sirve.
El tema de reparar yo es que a los técnicos los han secuestrado los televisores, me gusta sumergirme en las placas y componentes, y no tengo plata para pagar mano de obra. Así que si me permiten, les voy a pedir me guíen donde quede trabado.
Mucho gusto, y cuando encuentre el subforo correspondiente abriré un hilo, o continuaré uno existente relacionado al ecualizador. Después continuaremos por el amplificador que no puedo sacar una temperatura en dos resistencias. 
Gracias.


----------



## Christopher vega (Dic 18, 2021)

Hola mi nombre is Christopher  gracias por aceptame en este foro,soy apasionante en el electrónica más en el rf saludos desde North Carolina USA,.


----------



## eliezer010 (Dic 18, 2021)

Me llame mucho la atención la electrónica pero apenas soy un novato


----------



## alejotigreros_1@outl (Dic 19, 2021)

Buenos días.

Mi nombre es Alejandro y quiero ser parte de este foro ya que me va a ser de mucha ayuda como fuente de consulta para mis proyectos de electrónica.


----------



## ipedronic (Dic 19, 2021)

Hola , soy Pedro de Tenerife, I_slas Canarias. Estudié FP Electrónica de Comunicaciones ya hace muchos años. La tenía un poco abandonada._


----------



## Chenchocan (Dic 19, 2021)

Hola a todos, tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica pero soy un manitas que poco a poco avanzo en este vuestro campo.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Jgarcialo (Dic 20, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es José María, escribo desde España, me gusta mucho este mundo y espero aprendes mucho.
Un saludo


----------



## Aimperia (Dic 20, 2021)

Hola a todos


----------



## erny2002 (Dic 20, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy Ernesto, técnico electrónico de hace 30 años y más, estoy para aportar conocimientos y responder preguntas, cuando mi tiempo lo permita, trabajo mucho con todo lo que se les ocurra, saludos desde Argentina (CABA)


----------



## skep_7 (Dic 20, 2021)

Hola! He llegado a este foro para aprender de/con vosotros para poder cacharrear un poco más "seguro"
Un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## WILLIAMCORZO (Dic 20, 2021)

Buenas noches, soy William Corzo, técnico en electrónica, tengo varios años de experiencia y trabajo tiempo completo en mantenimiento y reparación, estoy para servirles, en lo que pueda estaré dispuesto a inquietudes.


----------



## VMR2021 (Dic 21, 2021)

Hola! Soy un veterano de la electrónica, espero ayudar en lo que pueda.
Saludos a todos!


----------



## marindigo (Dic 21, 2021)

Feliz Navidad para todos y todas


----------



## Flaviochispita (Dic 21, 2021)

Buenas 🙋🏻‍♂️
Mi nombre es Flavio, soy técnico en electrónica pero se que eso no dice nada😁, así que me describo como un tipo que trata de entender como funcionan algunas cosas y mete mano para reparar o romper, ya que con el tiempo aprendí que ambos son intentos válidos siempre que sean siguiendo una lógica.
Ha! Tengo 42 años. 
Saludos, un placer leerlos.


----------



## FrancMart (Dic 21, 2021)

Hola, me llamo Francisco, me dedico a la reparación de audio y tv desde hace 20 años. Saludos.


----------



## Majo05 (Dic 21, 2021)

Hola, Buen día o buenas tardes, o buenas noches para todos. Soy nueva en el foro y paso a presentarme. 
 Me llamo Maria Jose. Tengo 16 años. Soy de Córdoba, Argentina. Voy a una secundaria Técnica desde el año pasado (2020) y estoy cursando 5 año de secundaria. 
 Sinceramente no soy más que una aficionada en lo que viene siendo la electrónica y me gustaría aprender más para tener mayor conocimiento en la electrónica, tener mejores notas en la escuela y en un futuro poder hacer pasantías exitosamente. 
 Para lograr todo eso necesitaré un poco de ayuda y justamente me uní a este foro para encontrar respuestas a las dudas que se me vayan presentando respecto a la electrónica. 
 Desde ya muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Ainion (Dic 21, 2021)

Hola, espero poder aprender y pedir apoyo para algunos proyectos que tengo en mente, les mando un saludo.


----------



## rolandocesar (Dic 21, 2021)

Mi nombre es Rolando César González Sánchez, vivo en Cuba, me encanta la electrónica, me gradué de ingeniero en telecomunicaciones y electrónica y actualmente tengo un taller de reparaciones electrónica acá en Cuba.


----------



## Aheredia (Dic 22, 2021)

Hola a todos , me llamo Antonio Heredia y soy de España. Soy novato en estos temas y deseo aprender de todos vosotros. Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Edues (Dic 22, 2021)

Hola, soy Eduardo Esquembri, resido cerca de Barcelona, a orillas del Mediterráneo.

Soy un aficionado de base de  la electrónica, para mí, esto es casi magia, ya iré desentrañando misterios, cuento con vuestra ayuda, y por supuesto espero ayudar en lo posible.

Un saludo para todos.


----------



## Rudolph54 (Dic 22, 2021)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Gracias ...buenos días, tardes o noches tengan todos ...mi nombre Rodolfo Reynoso Mayoral, profesional en la electrónica, es un placer unirme a estos foros de electrónica con el fin de compartir y obtener experiencia y conocimientos en esta área tan grande y prometedora que es el mundo de la electrónica, toda vez que el futuro y bienestar en la vida cotidiana y en otras varias áreas como son las del entretenimiento, industrial, espacial y médica depende del desarrollo de nuevas tecnologías y formas de uso racional de la electrónica.

Sin más quedo amigo de Uds.....reciban un  saludo, un abrazo y mi exhorto para que sigan no solo aprendiendo cada día más como yo, sinó también diseñando y creando algunos nuevos dispositivos o equipo de utilidad para nuestras comunidades que vengan a resolver algunos de los problemas en áreas donde la tecnología electrónica o mecatrónica pueda ser aplicada.


----------



## eduardo Rogelio (Dic 22, 2021)

Hola soy Eduardo ,operador de sonido de profesion , me regalaron dos radios , uno universal y otro polaco con transformador cuyo destino era la basura y me dio tanta lasstima que ya arregle uno a sangre y fuego pues no tengo casi conocimiento  de este tema . Espero aprender y que me ayuden de ves en cuando con alguna duda que tenga. Gracias.


----------



## Joaguilera (Dic 23, 2021)

Hola. Mi nombre es Jose, soy cubano, soy informático hace algunos años y trabajo en eso pero estoy recién comenzando esto de la electronica y me resulta muy util lo que voy aprendiendo.


----------



## meteoro2028 (Dic 23, 2021)

Martin, de Ituzaingó, hago pedales de efectos de guitarra y bajo. Excelente pagina. Me ha ayudado un montón. Saludos a todos los aficionados.


----------



## Felixmojon (Dic 24, 2021)

Soy Félix Corvalán,  de Santiago del Estero, ahora vivo en Tucumán capital y hago reparación de electrodomésticos y audio, 56 años,  aficionado a la electrónica desde niño.


----------



## Ochoabajo (Dic 24, 2021)

Hola, saludos desde España. 

Ante todo, felices fiestas de Navidad y próspero año 2022.

Mi nombre es David y me encanta la electrónica desde que tenía 8 años. Aparte soy radiiaficionado y mi indicativo es EC4ACH. Me gusta restaurar equipos antiguos y llegó a mis manos el transmisor de FM comercial sintetizado de Nueva Electrónica modelo LX492, el cual quisiera poner en funcionamiento y del que he encontrado información en esta magnífica página web.

Sin más de momento que comentar, reciban un cordial saludo.

David, EC4ACH.


----------



## ZAVAELEC (Dic 27, 2021)

Hola ; gracias por permitirme participar en este foro , soy de Chile , mi nombre es Ricardo , aficionado a la electronica en general. Saludos.


----------



## omega_Electro (Dic 27, 2021)

Hola gente,  me llamo Juan David, soy de Colombia, actualmente soy tecnico en sistemas, me dedico al mantenimiento de pcs ,tambien aprendí programación en Python y Arduino, impresión 3d, aunque lo dejé de lado, en lo que pueda es un gusto brindar apoyo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2021)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## adonisr (Dic 28, 2021)

Saludos a todos soy electronico y vivo en Cuba.


----------



## juan948 (Dic 28, 2021)

Hola amigos soy de Chile, y necesito orientacion en este mundo de la electronica me encanta, pero solo tengo estudios autodidactas, gracias por la futura ayuda, un abrazo


----------



## sequera0501 (Dic 29, 2021)

Buenos días a todos, mi nombre es Omar, tengo 49 años y me gusta la electrónica, trabajo reparando tv y _amplificadores_, por eso me he suscrito para poder intercambiar información que pueda ayudar al que la necesite en su debido momento .....


----------



## geoguason (Dic 29, 2021)

hola mi nombre es geovanny saludos


----------



## Xerion (Dic 29, 2021)

Gracias por mantener este foro. Un saludo.


----------



## LituxMax (Dic 29, 2021)

Hola a todos soy Emilio desde Reus -España-, tan apasionado como ignorante en electrónica. Espero ayudar en lo poco que conozco y aprender de todos vosotros.

Salud


----------



## Junipero (Dic 29, 2021)

Hola, mi nombre es Daniel, siempre que puedo hago alguna que otra reparación de electrónica en casa, a amigos, o parientes, de momento por amor al arte. Hace unos meses puede devolver a la vida a mi heladera, también una lavadora Samsung de unos amigos y ahora estoy viendo de reparar un deco de Directv de este misma gente, por lo que buscando el diagrama, la internette me trajo aquí. Gracias desde ya. Saludos cordiales a todos!!!


----------



## Lorenzo G (Dic 29, 2021)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Lorenzo y soy un apasionado de la electrónica y me gusta compartir conocimientos e inquietudes que puedan ayudar a la comunidad electrónica, y es un gran honor ser parte de este grupo, un saludo para todos.


----------



## medicamentazo (Dic 30, 2021)

Hola, soy Julián, encantado de participar y aprender en el mundo de la electrónica. Saludos y gracias a todos


----------



## Jose -El Pletinas (Dic 30, 2021)

Mi nombre Hose...y de toda la vida soy preguntón, inquisitivo y un "enredas"!!!! Reconozco mi egoismo...al entrar aquí, y tratar de encontrar una solución, para hacer un engranaje..jejeje de un casette TELEFUNKEN, del año la POLKA!! 
  No lo hice antes, pues soy autodidacta, ademas que por que he visto en foros en general...solo unos pocos tienen nivel suficiente para dar clases, o servir de ejemplo útil a los "necesitados" de experiencia.

Como soy viejo, he acumulado experiencia y me presto a la solución de problemas...de todo tipo, de los cuales pueda garantizar un alto porcentaje de solución. 

Viajo a países del Este de Europa, y allí...abundan los "manitas"..un hurra por los ucranianos...serbios, y otros!!!! Dima...te adoro!!!


----------



## Jose -El Pletinas (Dic 30, 2021)

ajsd2573 dijo:


> Hola  soy Antonio José Sandoval Doza, Venezolano,  Electrónico desde niño, soy profesor Jubilado  de Electrónica, Ingeniero electrónico, y tengo una empresa de electrónica, no trabajo, mi divierto, con mi electrónica, siempre de vacaciones, llegue a este  mundo en el año 49, me siento que estoy empezado siempre con algo nuevo, estoy agradecido con Dios por lo que  soy, tengo una bella familia, seis  hijas. Buscando el varón, ahora tengo cuatro nietos y una nieta.


Juer...Antonio José, somos d e la misma quinta...tambien soy del 49-....Jajaja!!  Bienvenido a éstos foros!!!


----------



## MichaelChuchuca (Dic 30, 2021)

Saludos soy Michael Chuchuca de Guayaquil Ecuador, en los años 90 estudié electrónica, después de unos años apareció la informática en mi vida y me he dedicado a ella desde ese tiempo, pero la electrónica siempre fue mi pasión y de vez en cuando me dedico a ella, estoy muy desactualizado, pero siempre tratando de aplicar lo básico, cómo probar capacitores integrados resistencias, para hacer alguna reparación de equipos antiguos que encuentro en casa de familiares y amigos.

Muchas gracias por aceptarme en el foro y compartir sus conocimientos conmigo, un abrazo.


----------



## Jesse Pinkm4n (Ene 1, 2022)

Buenas noches. Mi nombre es Luis, espero aprender más sobre electrónica así como también compartir los conocimientos que tengo, así como ayudar a los que recién comienzan


----------



## mateo8 (Ene 1, 2022)

Mi más sinceros saludos y respetos

Mi nombre es Antonio. Y al igual que ustedes desde joven me gustó mucho la electrónica
Actualmente la practico junto con la electricidad. pero me temo que en comparación con muchos de ustedes
Soy novato y me temo que aprenderé más de ustedes que ustedes de mí.
Pero hay un dicho y dice así.

El que a buen árbol se arrima buena sombra lo cobija.

Me he beneficiado de su foro y espero alguna vez serle de ayuda gracias.


----------



## joanavic (Ene 1, 2022)

Hola soy nuevo ,en este foro ,pero bastante veterano ,38 años de profesional en electronica asi que algo podrè aportar un saludo a todos


----------



## Adal53 (Ene 1, 2022)

Hola, soy Antonio Adalberto  de La Plata. Estudié Ingeniería en la UTN.
Me dediqué a la fabricación de campanas y accesorios p/calefacción entre otros. Me he cruzado siempre con problemas relacionados con circuitos eléctricos y como verán, aquí estoy.
Saludos al foro.


----------



## Souopc (Ene 1, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy Iñaki, soy un apasionado de la electrónica y me uno a este foro para compartir conocimientos y aprenderlos. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Jose -El Pletinas (Ene 2, 2022)

Angeless dijo:


> Mi nombre es Ángeles Écija, mi interés por la electrónica viene de 5º de Primaria, rompí un cassette que había en casa y me fascinó que había dentro una especie de motores y lucesitas que, con unas pilas, podía encender. Creo que ese fue el día en el que empezó el gusanillo.
> Saludos a Todos.



Si tienes una colección de cassetes y te gustan estos aparatos, tan ligados a la cultura musical de todo el orbe, pues hay oportunidades de comprar a buen precio, pequeñas joyas de la ingeniería, y a veces por la décima parte de los que costaron en su día. Si alguien precisa, cualquier tipo de consulta sobre estos aparatitos...Aqui estoy.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## mickyto (Ene 2, 2022)

Buenas tardes soy Sergio de Zaragoza y aunque no tengo grandes conocimientos de electrónica,  me apasiona el mundo y estoy dispuesto a aprender mucho en este gran foro.     Un saludo


----------



## fabioosorio (Ene 2, 2022)

Bienvenido.


----------



## Jomargia (Ene 2, 2022)

Hola soy José de puerto Iguazú, Misiones...me gusta todo lo relacionado a la iluminación led...saludos a todos los del foro


----------



## fabioosorio (Ene 2, 2022)

Puerto Iguazú!!! Vamo vecino!! Estoy en Posadas.


----------



## ananita (Ene 3, 2022)

Hola!! Me llamo Ana y, aunque estoy empezando a meterme en este mundillo, me interesa bastante y me considero un poquito manitas jeje

Mi padre es mecánico y siempre ha hecho alguna que otra chapucilla de desmontar aparatos para reparar y hacer algunos él mismo, y me gustaría seguir un poquito por ese rollo jaja

Un saludo compañeros!!


----------



## gabycar (Ene 3, 2022)

Saludos!!
Todo lo que pueda aportar o utilizar será de la mejor manera.
Abrazo!


----------



## Moucho42 (Ene 3, 2022)

Buenos días, mi nombre es José Luis y me gusta todo lo relacionado con la electrónica y la robótica. Resido en España. Encontré este foro buscando una solución a una avería. Estaré encantado de participar y aprender con los temas de este foro. Un saludo a todos


----------



## isaacarmona (Ene 3, 2022)

Hola buenas tardes
Soy nuevo en el foro y principiante en el mundo de la electrónica. Me gustaria aprender con la ayuda de ustedes y poder compartir mis experiencias con ustedes. Muchas gracias por dejarme formar parte de este foro.

Saludos


----------



## mecaniyuc (Ene 3, 2022)

Hola, un saludo, mi nombre es Miguel, gracias.


----------



## juancpo (Ene 3, 2022)

Hola, soy Juan Muñoz, me pierdo en los foros, soy un autodidacta de la electronica y programación en assembler, me cuesta mucho sacar proyectos que luego no sirven para nada solo para aprender pero es lo que me gusta y así haré mientras pueda, y para intentar aprender estoy aqui ya que se que hay infinidad de personas que me pueden enseñar , un saludo a todos.


----------



## josephamg95 (Ene 4, 2022)

En este momento aquí es de madrugada, así que buenas noches 😁, soy Alex Martínez, de Mérida-Venezuela, soy técnico especializado en computadoras personales, me gusta mucho la electronica y crear cositas para mi propio uso, actualmente también estoy estudiando programación y desarrollo web.


----------



## Sound_Hunter (Ene 4, 2022)

Qué tal? Un saludo y fraterno abrazo a todos Mi nombre es Carlos, mi residencia? en el estado de Puebla, México. Mi tío en paz descanse practicaba la reparación de aparatos electrónicos, de el aprendí algunos conceptos y desarrollé la curiosidad por dicha disciplina. En ese tiempo, las válvulas termoiónicas eran el común en radios y televisores, me fascinaba cuando las sometía a prueba, pero, el destino me llevo por otra caminos y fue hasta hace unos años y gracias al internet que empecé a practicar la electrónica como hobby. No tengo muchos conocimientos y experiencia pero tengo nociones y he hecho varios arreglos de luces estrobo, led, audio y algo con celdas solares.
Sé que la electrónica es la magia de hoy y del futuro, me apasiona y necesario es el aprendizaje día a día.
Presento mis respetos y agradezco la oportunidad de pertenecer a este foro.


----------



## Yunielromero26 (Ene 4, 2022)

Mi nombre es Yuniel, soy de Cuba, soy un aficionado a la electrónica, me gusta aprender cosas nuevas, gracias por hacer esta comunidad para compartir conocimientos y experiencias.


----------



## raulnet000 (Ene 5, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Raul Apaza, soy de Bolivia, estudiante de electrónica, espero ayudarles con lo que sé y tambien me ayuden a resolver algunas dudas, gracias.


----------



## Cheremo (Ene 5, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jesus Cheremo, vivo en Venezuela, conozco algo de electrónica y me dedico a trabajar e investigar a través de ella. Gracias por la oportunidad de dejarme entrar en tan prestigiosa o prestigioso foro.


----------



## rasput1n (Ene 5, 2022)

Buenas noches. Mi nombre es rasputin. Tengo ganas de aprender electrónica de forma automática y hacer buenos amigos de esta pasión por la tecnología. Gracias.


----------



## 67zrv (Ene 6, 2022)

Buenas a todos! Me registro aquí para intentar aprender un poquito más sobre el car audio, algo que siempre me ha gustado. Estoy estrenando equipo y me gustaría preguntar unas dudas!


----------



## adriantorres8008 (Ene 6, 2022)

Saludos a todos. He estado tratando de instruirme en la electrónica ya que tengo varios equipos electrónicos y he tomado unos cursos básicos y quisiera aprender un poco más.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## alejandropignone (Ene 6, 2022)

Hola gente, gracias por recibirme, mi nombre es Alejandro, tengo 63 años y soy una asno en lo que hace a electrónica .... pero no me rindo fácil y tengo un par de cosas para solucionar con lo que creo que me van a poder dar una mano


----------



## Miguel Anguel (Ene 7, 2022)

Saludos para todos, soy graduado de electronica, llevo 20 años reparando pc board y periféricos informáticos, seria de buena ayuda para el grupo.


----------



## derceinsoul (Ene 7, 2022)

Hola a todos, un gusto y espero compartir conocimientos con todos, feliz 2022.


----------



## ladilla (Ene 9, 2022)

Hola queridos compañeros apasionados de este mundo, me llamo Oscar soy de España, Ciudad Real y como a todos me encanta esta asignatura para mi pendiente, la electrónica, la cual empecé a estudiar en maestría pero vamos que no....hoy en día y con nada que ver en mi mundo laboral me queda esa cosilla de hacer cosas y seguir investigando, me encontré un programita chulo para hacer circuitos y una cosa me llevo a la otra.....os doy las gracias por mantener este tipo de foros donde la gente como yo encuentra esa ayuda que necesita....un saludo a todos los miembros y administradores y lo dicho gracias......
un saludo a todos


----------



## Jav1er (Ene 9, 2022)

¡Saludos!
Soy Javier Romero desde Venezuela. Me dedico a la reparación de equipos electrónicos desde hace varios años y sobre todo me gusta trabajar mucho con amplificadores de sonido. 
Gracias por aceptarme en este maravilloso foro de electrónica.


----------



## Kenzo (Ene 9, 2022)

Hola gente
Pues  nada, uno más para preguntar más que aportar, pero bueno a ver si con el tiempo uno puede ayudar en algo.


----------



## Kienandai (Ene 9, 2022)

_"Mi nombre es_ *Kienan Dai*
_Soy cruza de potrillo y de perra
Cuando camino por las calles de mi barrio
Me, me gritan cuidado con la fiera
Yo, yo tengo hijos en los ocho continentes
Y a todos ellos yo les saque los dientes
Con con, con eso yo construí un gran puente
Para pasar pal otro lao e las serpientes"_


----------



## mejaram (Ene 10, 2022)

Buenas, me llamo María, soy de España, estudiante de ing electrónica y espero poder ayudar y que me saquen de apuros también, jeje.
Un saludo y ánimo para todos en este maravilloso mundo electrónico.


----------



## Pzerox (Ene 10, 2022)

Buenas mi nombre es Martin y me cree la cuenta para poder obtener información sobre algunas dudas que tengo con trabajos de la universidad.
De la misma forma ayudare en los casos que pueda


----------



## Perenolla (Ene 11, 2022)

Hola 
Mi nombre es Pere y vivo y soy de Badalona en Catalunya
Soy ingeniero electronico jubilado y aficionado al audio sobre todo a válvulas


----------



## PabloP687 (Ene 12, 2022)

Hola soy Pablo, 35 años y soy apasionado de electrónica desde los 10 años!
Soy ingeniero electrónico y me gusta estar al día de todas las tendencias de este sector.
un saludo


----------



## remuncho (Ene 12, 2022)

Hola soy Lola y tengo 26 años, de Guadalajara en España, llegué a este foro por casualidad y cual ha sido mi sorpresa ahora paso más horas aquí que viendo la tv. Soy una aficionada sin conocimientos técnicos más que los adquiridos al desmontar infinidad de aparatos y juguetes que han caido en mis manos y que más alegría que me producía desmontarlos y ver su interior no me producía jugar con ellos. Estoy aprendiendo infinidad de cosas y ahora me planteo hacer un módulo de electrónica porque me apasiona este mundo. Doy las gracias a tanta gente que de forma altruista ayuda a los demás evitando que produzcamos tanta basura y dar solución a algunos aparatos que tienen fácil reparación.


----------



## jhunior86 (Ene 12, 2022)

Buenas, mi nombre es Junior Steve, soy de Cochabamba y me encanta la electrónica, aunque estudié veo que me falta mucho por aprender y espero poder colaborar y aprender de la misma forma, encontré el foro de casualidad y espero poder hacer amigos, bueno sin mas que decir les mando un saludo a todo el foro.


----------



## Negrus (Ene 13, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Marcos, soy Ingeniero Civil y vivo en Francia, y siempre con muchas ganas de aprender electrónica.
Tengo varios proyectos en mente y me gustaría compartirlos con ustedes para avanzar.


----------



## FRANCHUTITO (Ene 14, 2022)

Buenas a todos, mi nombre es Fran, soy de España y me acabo de registrar en el foro.  Soy amante de la electrónica en la rama del automóvil, técnico electromecánico de automóviles pero a la misma vez también me gusta la electrónica en general, ya que eso es el futuro.
Me he inscrito para compartir opiniones con vosotros y que me ayudéis en mis proyectos.


----------



## Ariel1976 (Ene 14, 2022)

Hola. Mi nombre es Ariel, tengo 45 años, conozco electronica digital y trabajé varias veces con arduinos, hice un cnc con material de reciclaje y otras cosas sencillas.
La electrónica analógica me cuesta bastante y me gustaría un poco de apoyo.

Soy de Argentina, Buenos Aires, Pilar.


----------



## oiradpendragon@gmail (Ene 14, 2022)

Hola
Me llamo Darío. Estoy aquí para aprender de ustedes, gracias.


----------



## Edmund (Ene 14, 2022)

Hola Mi nombre es Edmundo. Hace tiempo estoy parte de este grupo y por un poste inocente mi castigo los administradores acusandome que estoy proponiendo que nos piratiar un programa de diseño electronica que no fue el caso, le comunico con los administradores  sobre el asunto y nunca me contesto. Espero este ves no vas a pasar la misma. Quiero compartir mi experiencias con la electronica y tambien aprender. Solo pide que ellos seas accesible a nosotros y antes de castiga revisa el post y comunica con la persona responsable primero antes de toma accion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Elsol (Ene 14, 2022)

Hola


----------



## edgarmayaramirez@gma (Ene 14, 2022)

Hola, buenas, me llamo Edgar Maya y me interesa saber, aprender un poquito sobre la electrónica.


----------



## TecnOrtega (Ene 15, 2022)

Soy Ortega, aficionado al cine, los videojuego y todo aquello que tiene que ver con la electrónica. Actualmente vivo en Alcalá de Henares, Madrid, tengo un titulo como técnico superior en desarrollo de aplicaciones informáticas y he trabajado durante algún tiempo clonando ordenadores.
He localizado este foro buscando temas relacionados con la electrónica. Espero poder compartir y aprender mucho en esta comunidad

Un saludo!


----------



## Azuniga (Ene 15, 2022)

Las buenas tardes, mi nombre es Alberto Zuñiga, soy radioaficionado y me gusta mucho la electrónica, espero poder aprender un poco mas en el grupo.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Elsol (Ene 15, 2022)

Hola, soy Ennys, tengo un tiempo reparando equipos o tv, solo se que puedo aprender muchos con ustedes, gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Jose1979 (Ene 15, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Mi nombre es José, soy de República Dominicana, un gusto estar aqui.


----------



## yaisbel.perez@ Nauta (Ene 16, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Yaisbel Miguel Perez Osorio, soy profesor de eléctrica en un politécnico, me gusta la electrónica, llevo muchos años en ella como Hobby , me gusta compartir mi conocimiento así como también me gusta aprender. Gracias de antemano y felíz día a todos.


----------



## joseetab (Ene 16, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es Jose Eduardo Tabares, tengo 70 años, vivo en Barcelona-Anzoategui-Venezuela y me gusta mucho laelectronca y ami edad me entretiene mucho debido aqu soy jubilado y no me gusta estar sin hacer nada , me gusta curiosear cualquier equipo o motor y espero contar con la ayuda de ustedes


----------



## lerodriguez75 (Ene 16, 2022)

Saludos, mi nombre es, Luis E. Rodriguez C.,  mis estimados colegas amantes de la electrónica, espero se encuentren bien en estos tiempos dificiles... les comento que estudie hace muchos años electrónica en una Escuela Industrial, luego por cosas del destino me fui a estudiar a una escuela militar, donde me gradue de técnico aeronautico, mención Aviónica, sin embargo, fui a trabajar como turbomaquinista por muchos años en la industria petrolera, despues curse la ingeniería y me gradué de ingeniero de electrónica, pero otra vez, me fui a trabajar como mecánico de helicopteros, desmpeñado en muchas otras disciplinas, pero al reencontrarme con el foro, por una investigación que me encontraba realizando, me he dado cuenta que la electrónica definitivamente es mi pasión, por lo que espero, muy humildemente poder aportar al foro y contribuir con los conocimientos, impresiones, comentarios, experiencias y aportes que en el mismo surgen a raíz de la formulación, de viejos y nuevos temas de discución e investigación sobre la electrónica, para seguir fomentando el conocimiento de la apasionante rama de electrónica en esta comunidad.. un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Amperio (Ene 16, 2022)

Saludos a toda la comunidad.

Me llamo Fernando, desde Aranda de Duero - España. Apasionado de la electrónica desde muy joven (ya no lo soy, lo de joven, con 63 tacos). Empecé trasteando con lo poco que había por los años 70, transistores reciclados, alguna radio de válvulas, muchas visitas a las chatarrerías para buscar cosillas... Hasta que mucho después compre un curso de PIC 18F84A con su flamante tarjeta entrenadora y su manual, porque tenía varias pantallas LCD de 16x2 que no sabía como controlar, hasta que leí por ahí que con un PIC era fácil. Después compré el libro de RA-MA sobre el 16F84 en assembler y el mundo de la electrónica cambió de repente.

Ahora me entretengo con Proton IDE y Arduino. Soy muy cabezón y hasta que no me funciona un programa no paro, pero no tengo formación suficiente para hacer muchas cosas (soy músico), así que copio lo que puedo y lo adapto a mis proyectos.

Estuve registrado ya en este sitio hace varios años pero mi cuenta se borró, quizás por inactividad, aunque siempre he seguido los foros y resuelto muchas dudas leyendo y leyendo. Ahora quizás pueda aportar algo de lo aprendido a lo largo de tantos años, aunque sea poco.


----------



## Picolomundo (Ene 16, 2022)

Es poco lo mundo. Saludos a todos. Aprendiendo de todos.


----------



## Wisy69x (Ene 17, 2022)

Hola , estamos aquí para aprender


----------



## Antoniozam (Ene 17, 2022)

Hola buenas, mi nombre es Antonio y soy de Badajoz, estoy interesado en este foro y aprender de ustedes, un saludo y muchas gracias por aceptarme


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2022)

*¡¡¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad !!!*​


----------



## Wilmermarquez-2454 (Ene 17, 2022)

Saludos soy un señor de 68 años, ing. Electrico que le encanta la electrónica.  Trabajo con plc, Arduino, Labview. Amo estar con ustedes.


----------



## Jose Luis 1967 (Ene 17, 2022)

Hola, buen día, soy José Luis, electricista, me gusta la electrónica aunque no domino el tema.


----------



## Kike2022 (Ene 17, 2022)

Saludos. No soy electrónico nuevo, me gusta cacharrear.


----------



## jmortega (Ene 17, 2022)

Buenas noches,

Soy José Manuel y soy un entusiasta de la electrónica. No tengo mucha experiencia pero he hecho mis pinitos en este mundo. Buscando una duda por Google di con este foro y me ha parecido bastante técnico y profesional. Me alegra formar parte de este foro.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Kpena (Ene 19, 2022)

Hola a todos, no se si sigue activo esto. Mi nombre es KILVIO PEÑA,  44 años, de Republica Dominicana, apasionado de la electrónica, no he emprendido aún pero no creo que tarde. Gracias por aceptarme en éste foro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## escaner (Ene 19, 2022)

Hola, mucho gusto, me encantaría poder ser de utilidad para ustedes, gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## dionnimatos2017@gmai (Ene 19, 2022)

Buenas noches muchachos soy de Cuba saludos a todos y éxito en todo
Mi nombre es Dionnis, hace muchos años mi pasión es la electrónica y aunque ni se mucho de ella todavía me atrae un montón


----------



## JPRGalan (Ene 20, 2022)

Soy un aficionado novato con ganas de aprender.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## goarlopez (Ene 20, 2022)

*H*ola amigos*.
L*es escribo desde *C*uba tengo 46 años ,vivo en *P*uerto *P*adre un municipio de las *T*unas.
*M*e encanta la electronica y la disfruto*.
G*racias por esta oportunidad de charlar con ustedes


----------



## Victor Festina (Ene 21, 2022)

Hola Gente Soy Electrónico y Mecánico auto didacta viví de la electrónica, gran parte de mi vida, ahora estoy retirado pero nunca sin proyectos, estoy jugando con Arduino haber que sale.. Me gustaría compartir opiniones y proyectos, gracias por existir...un cordial saludo desde Argentina


----------



## lazaroluis (Ene 21, 2022)

Buenos dias gracias por aceptarme en el foro soy un apasionado de la eléctronica y me gustaria compartir conocimiento con los demás usuario del mismo muchas gracias


----------



## claudiochc (Ene 22, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Claudio, soy de Argentina y vivo en Funes una localidad pegada a Rosario, por lo que veo soy el mas nono ja ja, 58 años, me jubilé y siempre me interesé por la música y los instrumentos musicales, como hobby hace un año que arranqué con este tema y ya llevo hechas dos guitarras eléctricas modelo Stratocaster, todas hechas  a mano de punta a punta, lo mas trabajoso me resultó el bobinado de las single coil, bueno ya los voy a estar molestando con alguna consulta, saludos.


----------



## marcoseg1969 (Ene 22, 2022)

Me presento, mi nombre es Marco Antonio, soy aficionado a la electrónica y con deseos de aprender, saludos a todos, buenas noches.


----------



## Metatrhot (Ene 23, 2022)

Creo que aquí va la presentación. Soy Rubén Fernández de Venezuela. Vivo en el limbo entre Venezuela y Brasil. Me gusta la electrónica y soy inventivo en eso


----------



## Rubensanlucar91 (Ene 23, 2022)

Buenas.

Mi nombre es Rubén, de sanlucar de Barrameda, Cadiz. 

Siempre me ha apasionado la electrónica, sobre todo el tema de reparación.

Encatado de estar en vuestro foro. 

Un saludo


----------



## JavierFLL (Ene 23, 2022)

Pues yo me llamo Javier Fernández, vivo en la provincia de Granada, España, y soy, como solemos de por aquí enteraillo de todo maestro de nada.

He visitado el foro unas cuantas veces y me he aprovechado de las aportaciones que vais haciendo, siempre sin registrarme, pero me he encontrado con un problema al que no le encuentro solución.

Un saludo a todos!!!!


----------



## krlyto (Ene 23, 2022)

Hola a todos,
Me llamo Carlos Daniel, vivo en Cuba Pinar del Río, soy un apasionado de la electrónica y entro a este fórum con el objetivo de ampliar mis conocimientos y poder ayudar a quien lo necesite. Saludos para todos.


----------



## Bladimir2022 (Ene 23, 2022)

Hola, buenas, me llamo Bladimir, vivo en El Salvador, me gusta mucho la electrónica, trabajo en ello y es un gusto participar compartiendo mi experiencia con ustedes.


----------



## electrosw (Ene 23, 2022)

Buenas comunidad de electrónicos!,
     Me presento, me llamo Maxi soy de Argentina y hace rato que no hago nada con electrónica.

    Me recibí de técnico en electrónica pero luego seguí el camino del Software. IMHO disciplinas/ciencias/oficios MUY complementarias.


saludos!


----------



## poolo99 (Ene 24, 2022)

Hola, buenas tardes, soy Carlos, argentino y muy agradecido de pertenecer a esta pagina de electrónica.


----------



## Flow konciencia (Ene 24, 2022)

Hola, soy Dilio Zabaleta, tengo 18 años, vivo en margarita, Edo. Nueva Esparta, no se mucho de electrónica, me gusta reparar todo lo que tenga que ver con electricidad desde que tengo memoria, pero tengo tiempo viendo el foro, me gustaría construir empezando con amplificador facil de audio con un transistor, 2 transistores, 3 transistores,  así iría viendo como funcionaba, eso lo que no sabia que estaba haciendo un Darlington y estado progresando, saludos a todos.


----------



## ElOpositoHD (Ene 25, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Alejandro, soy chileno, desde pequeño siempre me ha apasionado el mundo de la electronica, además encontre este foro buscando unos problemas en unas radios en "san google", espero aprender mucho más de lo que he aprendido en este foro. Salu2 a todos.


----------



## Verntallat (Ene 25, 2022)

Hola soy Verntallat
Vivo, trabajo y estudio en Barcelona
Me ha venido a la cabeza hacer algunas chapucillas domésticas y soy un poco autodidacta, al menos hasta que haya cogido suficiente soltura como para embarcarme en proyectos más serios y que requieran estudio específico
Estoy experimentando con mi coche y poniendo radio, altavoces, antena, luces, etc
Espero poder avanzar en mi proyecto con una ayudita
Saludos a todos, Verntallat


----------



## Mikito1 (Ene 25, 2022)

Hola, desde México saludos a todos.


----------



## Adrian72 (Ene 25, 2022)

Hola , gracias por la bienvenida 👍


----------



## parusogtz (Ene 25, 2022)

Buenas tardes Soy Eduardo Gutiérrez Guzmán instructor de electrónica cecati y maestro de secundaria ciencias, un gusto aprender de los temas del foro y participar, saludo a todos y en lo que pueda aportar en un marco de respeto me sumo a la labor, muchas gracia por el espacio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## CebarV (Ene 25, 2022)

Encantado de participar en este foro. Saludos a todos.


----------



## jmch7 (Ene 26, 2022)

Muy buenas, me llamo Juan Naría y soy nuevo por aquí, buneo por aquí y  en temas de electrónica.. Espero que me podais ayudar en mis muchas dudas. Gracias.


----------



## Victor Arrieta (Ene 26, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...




Muy buen día les deseo a todos, soy Víctor Arrieta de Colombia, soy ingeniero electrónico y dispuesto a aprender todos los días nuevas cosas.


----------



## Jav1er (Ene 26, 2022)

Saludos a todos!
Soy Javier Romero desde Venezuela. Me dedico a realizar trabajos relacionados con electrónica desde hace más de una década.
Estoy aquí en este maravilloso grupo para intercambiar conocimientos sobre electrónica porque cada vez aprendemos cosas nuevas e interesantes...
Agradecería mucho que siempre que se pueda me puedan apoyar en alguna falla en la que me trabe que de igual manera haré lo mismo por ustedes.
¡Gracias por hacerme parte del grupo!


----------



## juliosa2 (Ene 27, 2022)

Hola buenos dias, mi nombre es Julio Cesar Salazar, soy electronico y me apaciona participar de estos foros..


----------



## roldano (Ene 27, 2022)

Cordial saludo. Gracias por vincularme al grupo foros de electrónica...


----------



## El SOBASTIAN (Ene 28, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Cesar y me dicen EL SOBASTIAN. Antes que nada gracias por aceptarme en la Comunidad, soy nuevo en esto de reparación de modulos amplificados y demas pero igual le echamos ganas la chamba.


----------



## JohnMarston77 (Ene 28, 2022)

Mi nombre es Martinio Savieze años, Argentino, me gusta mucho la electronica y mas específicamente la robótica. Estoy estudiando Ingeniería electronica y soy tecnico electromecánico (del secundario).

Creo que tengo una mente bastante creativa que trato de usar para mis cosas y para ayudar a quien lo necesite aquí.

Todavía soy bastante novato en ésto y trato de aprender todos los días por éste foro.

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2022)

*
¡¡¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la Comunidad !!!*​


----------



## Gorkez (Ene 28, 2022)

Hola!
Me llamo Jorge, soy de Madrid.
Llevo mucho tiempo consultando este foro pero hasta ahora no me había registrado.
Me gusta mucho este foro, aprendo un montón a diario gracias a la generosidad de los compañeros.
Encantado de unirme!
Saludos.


----------



## Yobani Gmb (Ene 28, 2022)

Hola a todos, me registro porque estoy buscando un esquema pero si en adelante puedo colaborarle a alguien con mi conocimiento o materiales, con mucho gusto lo haré estimados compañeros.


----------



## ClaudioZX (Ene 28, 2022)

Hola soy Claudio de Bs As (Argentina) tengo 50años, me gusta la electrónica y la electrónica automotriz, gracias al estudiar electrónica, me ayudo mucho en la inyección electrónica automotriz, también reparo audio y tv led.
Nunca estuve en un foro y espero no faltar el respeto alguno, mis saludos a todos


----------



## DjYankiel (Ene 28, 2022)

Hola colegas, mi nombre es Yankiel soy de Cuba trabajo la electricidad y la electronica automotriz, espero poder compartir mi conocimiento y tambien aprender de otros colegas, mis saludos...


----------



## Juanelect (Ene 29, 2022)

Soy juanjm, 43 años, argentino, electricista de mas de 22 años de oficio, estos ultimos 2 años, la situación social, laboral y económica del país, me fue llevando poco a poco al mundo de la electrónica el cual me gusta mucho y estoy aprendiendo rápido. Me gusto el foro y me pareció perfecto q quien sepa algo pueda compartirlo con otros y asi tambien ayuda al bolsillo de cada uno y se evitan estafas. En lo q pueda ser util desde mi lugar, ayudare con gusto y pido disculpas si mis preguntas sobre electronica fueran novatadas. Saludos!


----------



## caermalo (Ene 30, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Camilo soy de Colombia, me gusta la electricidad y todo lo que esta abarca, llevo cerca de 2 años poniendo en práctica lo que se de ella y trabajando en varios proyectos personales, con ganas de aprender mucho más del tema.


----------



## adranitaver (Ene 30, 2022)

Muy buenas, me llamo Sergio Sánchez, soy de Colombia, estudié electrónica y estoy comenzando con las energías fotovoltaicas.


----------



## Johnny 14 (Ene 31, 2022)

Mi nombre es Jonathan, de México, me gustaría aprender mucho de este grupo.


----------



## Kikinho92 (Ene 31, 2022)

Hola, me presento, soy Kiko, 29 años, de Huelva (España). Estoy haciendo un módulo de industrias alimentarias y tenemos que entregar un proyecto de un sistema automatizado, de ahí que me haya registrado. Honestamente, no creo que pueda aportar mucho pero espero que algún compañero pueda echarme un cable. Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## jgarciamo (Ene 31, 2022)

Hola, soy José Manuel García, de Córdoba de España pero vivo en Madrid.
Soy electrónico analógico (sobre todo audio) y hace muchos años que no practico, tengo 72 y estoy recuperando algunos viejos proyectos.
He encontrado el foro buscando solución a un problema de un generador de pulsos que estoy intentando montar, luego abro un tema para eso.
Veo que hay mucha participación de muchos temas, así que andaré por aquí con frecuencia y trataré de colaborar en lo que pueda.
Muchas gracias a todos y buenas chispas.


----------



## Arm140 (Feb 1, 2022)

Hola, soy un ingeniero industrial jubilado, interesado en armar circuitos electrónicos sencillos. Encontré un amplificador con TDA7388, que me gustó. Me registré y aqui estoy. Continuaré navegando por el foro para familiarizarme. Saludos. Arm140


----------



## sanaguirre1 (Feb 2, 2022)

Hola, soy Santiago acabo de jubilarme y siempre me gusto la electrónica.
En su día estudié FP1 de electrónica pero no se parece en nada a lo que hay ahora.
Aún sigo haciendo alguna cosilla pero poco, porque cualquier circuito sencillo se vende mas barato de lo que me cuesta hacerlo.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## jose22 (Feb 2, 2022)

Hola a todos me llamo José Carlos Pérez, y espero aprender de todos vosotros, la electrónica no es mí modo de vida pero si mi pasión, saludos...


----------



## centeotl (Feb 2, 2022)

Hola, soy Centeotl y me gusta la electrónica y quiero aprender mas sobre este oficio.


----------



## ghbu (Feb 3, 2022)

Yo hace muchos años que estoy en este grupo, les doy la bienvenida a los nuevos al grupo, para los amantes a la electronica y los radio aficionados.
Un saludo cordial a todos, 73´´s


----------



## Cooper40 (Feb 3, 2022)

Buenos días

Me presento,soy Cooper40  soy de Alicante,me apasiona reparar pequeños aparatos y la electrónica,veo que aquí me sentiré como en casa 😉

Un saludo!!


----------



## mondarin (Feb 3, 2022)

Hola,.soy nuevo me llamo Antonio y tengo una diana bifuca espero conseguir información y ayuda en el foro


----------



## Centollo (Feb 3, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jairo, soy de España y aunque no tengo apenas conocimientos de electrónica me gusta bastante.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Hyperbit (Feb 3, 2022)

Hola a todo.
  Soy técnico principiante en electrónica digital aplicada a la informática. Me dedico a la reparación de hardware y me capacito constantemente para brindar el mejor servicio posible a mis clientes.
   Es un gusto compartir este espacio con otros colegas y espero podamos ayudarnos mutuamente compartiendo nuestros conocimientos y resolviendo nuestras dudas.


----------



## Joearmella (Feb 4, 2022)

Hola, soy José de Argentina, conozco algo de electrónica y me interesa mucho aprender y poder diseñar mis propios circuitos. Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## yeyalines (Feb 4, 2022)

Hola Chavos, quiero enviarles mis saludos desde Bolivia.
Mi nombre es Pedro Calizaya, pero pueden decirme Yeya, soy Técnico Electrónico y me encanta el diseño de circuitos... Espero poder colaborar con lo poco que se y también poder despejarme algunas dudas en la práctica... 
Que tengan un excelente día


----------



## Canario1979 (Feb 4, 2022)

Hola, Me llamo Jose David, 42 años y desde enano estoy en este mundillo. diseñando, reparando, desde amplificadores hasta equipos de luces y o ordenadores.


----------



## Pocimus (Feb 4, 2022)

Hola a todos

Un novato en este mundillo se une a este foro

Gracias por estar ahí.


----------



## Dr.Light (Feb 4, 2022)

Hola a todos compañeros técnicos y derivados:

Mi nombre es Luis B Malagon, tengo 44 años vivo actualmente en México CDMX para ser mas precisos donde fue el ultimo bastión de lucha Mexica y empezó la esclavitud.

Mi primer acercamiento técnico fue con la electricidad  a los 11 años con los carros de baterías recargables, después de ahi en la Secu una ligera empapada del taller técnico de Electrónica, pero textualmente el retomar mis pasiones tecnicas los tuve cerca del 2005 empezando a revisar consolas de videojuegos, y de ahi mi coco el esbos360.

 Al principio me especialice un poco mas a nivel informática teniendo solo una empapada de todo ese mundo, metiendole mano a mis equipos tanto PC como consolas. Actualmente los proyectos o reparaciones que hago son mas a nivel personal ya que deje a un lado el servicio técnico por cambio de giro.

 Pero mi pequeño taller consta de:

Una PC Core i7 5ta generación que uso apra diseño o para proyectos de ardunio, o lo que sea relacionado con el sft.
Una estación de Cautin Weller WES51 regulable
Una estación de Calor y Cautin KADA 852D
Una Fuente Regulada que construí con un Nintendo GC
Una fuente Regulada que también construí con un  PS2FAT 300001
3 Multímetros y uno de ellos de Grado automotriz por que también me aficiona la mecánica de motos
Dremel
y un monton de cables  y conectores de hace mas de 30 años a la fecha.


----------



## Peli3 (Feb 5, 2022)

Hola a todos,

Me quedan muchas cosas que aprender que seguro aprenderé!!!

Gracias a todos,

Sergio


----------



## Mecanica j.n banfiel (Feb 5, 2022)

Saludos desde Buenos Aires,  espero poder aportar algo a este grupo


----------



## Analista75 (Feb 5, 2022)

Gracias por aceptarme en el grupo, estoy empezando con la reparación y mantenimiento de pantallas de TV


----------



## joaquinin1128@gmail. (Feb 5, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jose Alvarez, estoy retirado, tengo 72 abriles y fui mecánico de maquinaria industrial por 35 anos, soy cubano y estudié Ingeniería Mecánica en la universidad por 3 cursos y por problemas familiares no pude terminar, actualmente vivo en los Estados Unidos y como estoy retirado pues siempre trato de arreglar todo lo que se rompe en la casa y de la familia y vecinos. Me gusta mucho la electronica.


----------



## xzm135 (Feb 5, 2022)

Soy Carlos de México, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## rauldm (Feb 5, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Raúl, soy ingeniero eléctrico con máster en ciencias de electrónica, me gustó este foro y he decidido unirme, espero aprender mucho de ustedes.


----------



## Carles Llevadot (Feb 6, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy Carles con 53 años residente en Reus - España. Mí oficio es electromecánico y aficionado a la electrónica en mi tiempo libre.
Saludos.


----------



## seralej (Feb 7, 2022)

Hola buenas, me llamo Sergio y no tengo idea de electrónica ), pero se me rompió la tele y quiero ver si puedo arreglarla y ahorrarme algo de dinero. Espero me puedan ayudar. Muchas gracias por adelantado.
Saludos desde España


----------



## aquiles456 (Feb 7, 2022)

Hola, buenas, soy nuevo por aqui, un saludo.


----------



## Amayacru10 (Feb 8, 2022)

Hola*. ¿Q*u*é *tal*? M*i nombre es Armando Maya Cruz y me gusta la electrónica*.
P*ara m*í *es un entretenimiento que me hace sentir tranquilo y encontrarme conmigo mismo*.
P*aso tardes enteras analizando circuitos y reparando aparatos que*,* además de todo me da un ingreso que se convierte en alimentos para mi familia*.
E*stamos contentos de pertenecer a esta comunidad y espero poder aportar algo de lo que s*é, *a ustedes compañeros*.
T*engo conocimientos de refrigeración y aire acondicionado*.
D*e igual forma*, *lo que se necesite*, *ahí estamos*.*


----------



## Croberto (Feb 9, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Ruddy Roberto Yol Duarte, soy de Guatemala y como a todos aqui, me encanta y apasiona la electrónica , no tengo conocimientos superiores sobre electrónica pero me encanta aprender y llevar a cabo algunos proyectos sencillos , me fascinan los amplificadores a transistores al igual que varios temas mas, gracias por aceptarme y espero en algo apoyar a quien lo necesite, saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## Axierue (Feb 10, 2022)

Buenas!
Me llamo Axier y soy del País Vasco.
He estudiado "electricidad" y "robótica y automatización industrial", pero soy un yogurin en el universo de la electrónica.
Estoy encantado de haber encontrado este foro, porque parece un sitio serio y prometedor!


----------



## electom (Feb 10, 2022)

Mi nombre es Tomás, y estoy probando algo de electrónica, tengo mis ideas, pero no se como desarrollarlos.
En mi mente son súper sencillos pero no se como llevarlo a proyecto, así que si alguno de ustedes se quiere quebrar la cabeza conmigo, pues adelante.
Se que ya hay muchos proyectos hechos y es mas, ya se venden, pero quiero hacerlo aun así.... gracias y saludo a todos....


----------



## salinasmegamix@gmail (Feb 11, 2022)

Hola, que tal estimados amigos del Foro, es un gran honor que me hayan permito ingresar a este hermoso mundo de la electronica...
Desde pequeño me gustaba desarmar radios, linternas, hasta televisores para entender su funcionamiento que es lo que causaba tal maravilla y poco a poco fui entendiendo muchas cosas... mi padre fue una persona de muy pocos recursos y no me pudo costear un curso que ayudara a alentar este arte pero con los años y gracias a Internet me ha ayudado a aprender muchas cosas y aun considero que mi conocimiento está en pañales por que hay tanto que aprender y tengo un monton de aparatos que necesitan correccion pero por eso no los he tirado a la basura esperando algún día hacerlos volver a trabajar.
Espero poder contar con todos ustedes y tambien colaborar en lo que pueda con mi conocimiento para poder ayudaros.

Muchas gracias y esperemos que la calamidad medica que atravesamos pase pronto para todos:

Se despide atentamente y desde ahora su amigo   CARLOS ALBERTO APOLINARIO MALDONADO desde Guayaquil - Ecuador


----------



## RamonconDios (Feb 11, 2022)

Buenos día, que Dios les bendiga a todos. Que la paz de Dios este con ustedes y sus familia. Mi nombre es Ramón Bolivar, tengo: 30 años y soy técnico en electronica en practica 2 años, Dios me dio la sabiduría, aun sigo aprendiendo.


----------



## QYZAFE57 (Feb 11, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Buenas. Mi nombre es Guillermo Castellanos de  la Republica Oriental del Uruguay. Tengo 67 años y desde los 17 vinculado a la electronica.
Buscando informacion el tio google me trajo hasta aca, he estado viendo un lugar con mucho intercambio positivo y eso me agrada. Gracias por recibirme. No encontre la forma de hacer mi presentacion, por eso la forma que encontre es este mensaje al moderardor


----------



## jaime_abr (Feb 11, 2022)

Hola que tal amigos y colegas, un placer formar parte de este foro, tengo 43 años, vivo en Chile hace como 8 años, soy boliviano, me dedico a la informática y electrónica desde hace mucho tiempo (soy técnico superior en Informática, Electricidad y Electrónica industrial), acabo de encontrar este foro gracias a la búsqueda de unos archivos, me gusta compartir así que también estaré colaborando con lo poco que he aprendido durante estos años y seguro también estaré aprendiendo de la experiencia de otros colegas.

Saludos


----------



## McGreg (Feb 11, 2022)

Buen día a todos, gracias por permitirme y aceptarme en su grupo, soy un aficionado de la electrónica desde hace unos 20 años o más, siempre me ha gustado la electrónica y desde entonces me dedico a ello, no al 100 % pero si mucho tiempo, soy de las personas que investiga, lee y busca información de este ramo, ayudo en lo que puedo, solicito ayuda cuando agote mis recursos y no puedo avanzar, saludos a todos


----------



## Fonsinho (Feb 12, 2022)

Hola, son Alfonso, electricista,  tengo interés en la electrónica, soy de Vigo, un saludo.


----------



## El Guily 53 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hola, buen Dia me llamo Guillermo Torres soy de Monterrey, N.L Mexico, desde muy chico me apasionó la electrónica, mi papá era contratista eléctrico, y me inculcó por el lado de  la electricidad, estudié en el tec de Monterrey ( técnico electricista ) pero trabajé como comprador nacional en Philips mexicana, actualmente estoy jubilado pero sigo con los proyectos de electrónica, saludos.


----------



## Betillo Palacio (Feb 12, 2022)

Hola grupo, mi nombre es Alberto Palacio, soy Nicaragüense y resido en Costa Rica, que yo recuerde todo el tiempo me ha apasionado la electrónica y me gustaría aprender mas cada día intercambiado conocimientos .


----------



## Patitoeddu (Feb 13, 2022)

Hola, soy Eduardo Romero, soy argentino ,tengo 61 años, soy programador y desde los 13 años un amante de la electronica.
Di de casualidad con esta pagina, y estoy seguro voy a sentirme como en casa con tanta gente que ama lo mismo que yo.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Kreslack (Feb 13, 2022)

¡Hola a todos!

¡Hace mucho partícipé en algunos foros, hace mucho no lo hacía y hoy buscando información para un pequeño proyecto me encontré este foro! ¡Grandioso!! Gracias por compartir y por todo lo que hacen.


----------



## +8D2. (Feb 13, 2022)

Hola,  me llamo Jonathan,  tengo un tiempo que me empecé a dedicar a la reparacion de equipos de computo y algunos electronicos,  tengo que confesar que me he encontrado muchas situaciones que sinceramente no he podido resolver y me siento frustrado, no me gusta tirar la toalla y decir no pude pero veo situaciones en las que de plano ya no puedo y me siento muy torpe al no saber que hacer, espero poder aportar algo y también aprender

Saludos


----------



## nlucho77 (Feb 14, 2022)

Hola a todos, uno mas que se une para aprender, pensé que me habia presentado hace tiempo, saludos a todos.


----------



## lean.pascazzi (Feb 14, 2022)

Hola! Soy Lean! Inicialmente artista pero un apasionado de la electricidad y la electrónica. Les mando un abrazo gigante a todos!


----------



## Victor Julio Briceno (Feb 14, 2022)

Buenas tardes, me llamo VICTOR JULIO BRICEÑO MEDINA . Soy técnico electricista, me dedico a instalar variadores de frecuencia y vivo en Venezuela, Araue estado Portuguesa ,  saludo a todos los que participan en este foro.


----------



## manu654 (Feb 14, 2022)

hola gente mi nombre es manuel no se nada de electronica pero le meto mano a las cosas espero poder compartir alguna cosa con ustedes


----------



## Fundo89 (Feb 14, 2022)

Soy Julio Vasques pertenesco al foro hace mucho tiempo y me gusta la electronica ,en este momento
estoy retirado pero todavia hago algo .Saludos y buena vibra a todos.


----------



## carlosbobadilla (Feb 14, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es Carlos Bobadilla y me interesa mucho la electrónica me gustaría aprender sobre el tema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## SDC sound (Feb 14, 2022)

Hola a todos, me llamo Ariel , mi pasión fue siempre el audio y el sonido y por consiguiente los parlantes desde los 14 años que desarrollo sonido y ahora creo haber llegado al tope con mis nuevos diseños de parlantes que si, sin muy similares a los dali epicon, entre para contactar con apasionados del recinto acustico y en lo posible un ingeniero y o conocer de la materia, parlantes, cálculos y divisor,  para desarrollar un buen producto, a su vez mis conocimientos de pintura y carpinteria me permiten hacer la otra parte,, desde ya gracias, espero conocer gente apasionada al audio, tambien estoy armando toda mi casa inteligente con Arduino !


----------



## EthanH81 (Feb 15, 2022)

Hola soy EthanH81 y estoy empezando con esto, y me parece un gran foro. Gracias


----------



## Norte (Feb 15, 2022)

Hola, soy Norte y me gusta enredar, estudié electrónica hace ya mas de 30 años, o sea nada que ver, jiji.


----------



## MRMGG (Feb 16, 2022)

Saludos desde Guatemala, excelente foro, una luz en el camino del aprendizaje.


----------



## javi_pap (Feb 16, 2022)

Soy javier, y me gusta la electronica desde que tengo uso de razon, esperemos aprender todos


----------



## MORIKCH (Feb 16, 2022)

Mi nombre es A. Moreno, 60 años, Español, me gusta mucho la electrónica y mas específicamente la electrónica de alto voltaje. Estoy estudiando electrónica pero solo soy un buen aficionado por lo que soy bastante novato en esto y trato de aprender algo todos los días por los foros.

Un Saludo a todos !


----------



## Gamallo (Feb 16, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Manuel Gamallo y soy tec. Electrónico, jubilado, de Brasil pero ahora viviendo en Valencia/España, ahora me dedico a las radios vintage y al audio en general, un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Novel (Feb 17, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola, buenos días.
Soy Miguel  de Valencia, España. 
No tengo formación electrónica alguna, pero soy muy curioso y por ende un preguntón.
Por esta razón pido disculpas de antemano si en algún momento escribo alguna incoherencia o inconveniencia que puedan molestar a alguien. 
No es esa mi intención. Solo trato de comprender.
Procuraré siempre investigar por el foro antes de preguntar y molestar, pero es muy grande y yo no me manejoj aún muy bien en esto..
Saludos de nuevo y Gracias por su acogida.


----------



## ninjacamuy (Feb 17, 2022)

Bueno mis hermanos queridos mi desempeño es otro pero mi extras son estas cosillas que ayudan al igual que los amigos, paso aquí a presentarme,mi nombre es Luis Pedra tengo 50 años y vivo aquí en Venezuela, para ser más precisos en una parte de la cordillera andina, me gustan estos líos de antemano un saludo muy cordial a todos y desearle éxitos en el desempeño de sus funciones, espero llegar a contribuir con esta comunidad y anelar que se vuelva una hermandad, me declaro que me apasiona mucho la electricidad, electrónica y mas específicamente la reparación de artefactos electrodomésticos No me, extiendo mas sólo felicitar al Sr Andrés Cuenca por su iniciativa en la creación de este foro con todos los colaboradores y compañeros que diariamente entre nosotros buscamos resolver cualquier problemas mil gracias y al chat…​Saludos a todos.


----------



## Ruizesca (Feb 17, 2022)

Estimados
Mi nombre es Lizandro.
He trabajado en electrónica por muchos años. Sin embargo, he estado en receso y mi objetivo es retomar esta actividad.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Montecinos (Feb 18, 2022)

Hola, soy Wilmer Montecinos de Guatemala.
Lo que me gusta de éste foro son los aportes de cada uno de ustedes ya que enseña mucho y en la actualidad solo trato la manera de perfeccionar el ensamble de amplificadores de sonido de media potencia.
Saludos.


----------



## P_A_C_O (Feb 18, 2022)

Un saludo a todos, me llamo Paco y espero aprender y ayudar mucho.


----------



## Juan12john (Feb 19, 2022)

Saludos soy John de México 
Soy principiante en este tema de la electrónica, soy una persona que le gusta llenarse de información por lo cual siempre estoy investigando y estudiando temas de mi gusto, y pues ahora quiero saber sobre este fantástico mundo de electrónica.
Y espero aquí encontrar las respuestas a mis dudas, claro está que con los estudios realizados de manera profesional.
Un saludo y espero tener buenos maestros por aca.
Muchas gracias por recibirme


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Pro-Service (Feb 19, 2022)

Hola, soy Andres Gomez, amante del audio, construi varios amplificadores dado que cuando era joven era un lujo tener un amplificador japones.
Ahora de viejo (64años) me di el gusto de comprar un Sansui Au 717 y quiero hacerle un recap. Me gustaria saber donde puedo comprar a buen precio capacitores electroliticos de buena calidad, Ustedes me entienden jajaja. 
Gracias por aceptarme y saludos a todo los integrantes


----------



## Gpereira (Feb 19, 2022)

Buenas tardes, ante todo gracias por permitirme el registro en este selecto foro. Soy aficionado a la electrónica, sobre todo lo referente a los años 80 y 90. Espero poder ayudar y aprender mucho. Gracias a todos y un saludo, 
Gabriel


----------



## pacoto (Feb 19, 2022)

Buenas tardes foreros, gracias por el registro en el sitio, manazas de fábrica. Espero aprender un poco.
Saludos Javier


----------



## Adrean mendez (Feb 19, 2022)

Hola 

Me presento 
mi nombre es Adrean Mendez 
soy aficionado ala electrónica tengo 30 años  soy de Campeche Mexico 
Me encanta la electrónica busque este foro de casualidad y me encanto 
para aprender de mas personas y compartir conocimientos con todos   me pareció
interesante y me uní para aprender mas con ustedes 
así que me quede aquí 
Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Josip1 (Feb 20, 2022)

Hola soy Josip1 y estoy empezando con esto, y me parece un gran foro. Gracias...
In Croatian--Pozdrav, ja sam Josip1 i počinjem s ovim, i čini mi se da je forum odličan. Hvala


----------



## andylein (Feb 20, 2022)

Saludos foro desde la República Checa!

Zdravím fórum z České republiky!


----------



## Juliocgr (Feb 20, 2022)

Acabo de llegar , Julio de 35 años , de Ensenada México , muy novato pero con muchas ganas de aprender......saludos a todos


----------



## Maral (Feb 21, 2022)

Hola a todos. Soy Maral y espero poder intercambiar conocimientos y experiencia.
Vivo en Tandil- Argentina. Un gran saludo a los integrantes del foro.


----------



## Sevi1964 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hola. Soy Sevi1964. Me uno a vosotros porque la electrónica me apasiona. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## F.Sandoval (Feb 22, 2022)

Hola que tal?. Me llamo Francisco, pero todos me llaman Fran. Vivo en la costa de Granada, pero en realidad soy de un pueblo de Jaén.                  Bueno, allá por los 80
 principios de los 90 curse una FP de electrónica. Pero después nunca me dediqué a esto ni profesional mente ni como afición. Pero bueno la vida da muchas vueltas . Recientemente me an diagnosticado una enfermedad neuro degenerativa (Parkinson) y bueno... Me an jubilado y ahora dispongo de tiempo y ganas de retomar un poco este mundo de la electrónica, aparte que pienso que como terapia me tiene que venir bien, tanto por la parte cognitiva y darle al coco, como por el tema motriz que te obliga a hacer trabajos con cierta precisión manual.   El problema es que entre los años que hace y mi memoria de pez ando un poco oxidado en el tema eléctronico. Nada lo dicho, pido paciencia si me lío y torpeo un poco y espero aprender de todos e
 intentaré aportar dodo lo que pueda


----------



## Tonobix (Feb 22, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Mucho gusto Andrés,mi nombre es Luis Antonio Bilotti,técnico electrónico,especializado en radares,tambien hago reparaciones acordes con la electrónica,gracias por integrarme,espero aportar conocimientos que sean de utilidad,saludos a todos los integrantes de la comunidad.


----------



## FerFury (Feb 23, 2022)

Buenos dias, mi nombre es Fernando, soy de Uruguay y actualmente viviendo en España, me gusta la electronica aplicada a cosas que se mueven como por ejemplo  patinetes, voy a estar subiendo contenido al respecto, 
Saludoos


----------



## LEBAZ1512 (Feb 23, 2022)

Buenos días, soy Patricio de Neuquén, apasionado del audio y de la música. Queriendo aprender del FORO.
Saludos


----------



## Juancho81 (Feb 23, 2022)

Buenos dias a todos, mi nombre es Juan Pablo, tengo 40 años y soy de Montevideo, Uruguay. Enamorado de la física y en especial lo que incumbe a la electricidad, electrónica y todo acerca del magnetismo, sea natural o artificial. Espero poder compartir con ustedes mis pocos conocimientos y enriquecerme con los vuestros para luego volverlos a clmpartir y que juntos nos venificiemos y hagamos lo mismo con otros! Desde ya saludo a todos muy cordialmente y les doy muchas gracias por permitirme ser parte del equipo! GRACIAS!  Saluda atte. Juan Pablo.


----------



## el kangry (Feb 23, 2022)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Adrián Jorge,  vivo en Cuba, provincia Villa Clara desde muy pequeño me ha gustado la radio, sobre todo la banda de FM. Espero compartir y recibir nuevos conocimientos con ustedes.


----------



## areatecnico (Feb 23, 2022)

Hola, soy tecnico empleado en una empresa que vende servicio a equipos de uso industrial en Argentina. Rara vez se requiere reparar alguna placa electronica o analizar su diagrama pero cuando es necesario me encuentro con conceptos antiguos y no tanto con los que no he tenido experiencia. Espero poder colaborar con los conocimientos que si tengo de igual manera que poder resolver las dudas, reparar los circuitos cuando sea posible y sobre todo seguir aprendiendo.


----------



## Dario1963 (Feb 23, 2022)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Dario y soy de Argentina. Tengo 58 años y estoy estudiando Tecnicatura en electrónica en la universidad nacional de Salta. Esto es un mundo nuevo y desconocido todavía para mí. Me gusta la electrónica aunque no me cautiva todavía pues aun soy novato. Sé que allí hay un mundo nuevo por conocer. Combino mi estudio entre el trabajo y cuidar a mi familia. No es fácil pero tampoco imposible.


----------



## Oscarli (Feb 23, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Oscar, feliz de estar en este foro.


----------



## romuloelectrico (Feb 24, 2022)

Saludos. Gracias por recibir mi solicitud. Tengo 62 años y estoy experimentando con los picaxe.
Soy eléctricista de mantenimiento.


----------



## romuloelectrico (Feb 24, 2022)

Saludos a todos,  gracias por recibir mi solicitud. Tengo 62 años y estoy experimentando con los Picaxe.
Soy eléctricista de mantenimiento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Kike2020 (Feb 25, 2022)

Saludos a todos los administradores e integrantes del grupo.
Soy aficionado a la electrónica en equipos de audio doméstico y para auto, también  televisores. Algo de electrónica digital. Espero aprender y también aportar. Muchas gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Lea999 (Feb 25, 2022)

Hola! Soy Leandro, de Olavarría, Buenos Aires!. Tengo 33 años. Soy electricista pero siempre meto mano a la electrónica de potencia y básica. Me gustaría aprender en este foro y poder compartir.
Les agradezco la buena organización de la página.
Saludos a todos!. Nod hablaremos!.


----------



## Maraco_78 (Feb 25, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es Evaristo Liste, de España, Tengo 43 años y soy amante de la electrónica y la tecnología, quisiera compartir conocimientos y aprender mas.
gracias por permitirme estar aquí.


----------



## oosvaldoop (Feb 25, 2022)

Hola, soy Osvaldo Pavicich, tengo 70 años, soy técnico en telecomunicaciones, empecé con las válvulas y ahora estoy en los integrados smd, quién lo diría. Hago reparación de TV y audio. Me gusta lo que hago porque siempre es nuevo.
Gracias por admitirme.
Saludos


----------



## gabrielrm (Feb 25, 2022)

Muy buenas, mi nombre es Gabriel y tengo un taller de electrónica en Costa Rica.
buenas noches,atte gabriel


----------



## Turbitor (Feb 26, 2022)

Hola. Soy electricista y mecánico de motos. Como cada vez llevan más centralitas, no me queda otra que actualizar la poca electrónica que estudié, básicamente resistencias, condensadores y transistores. No existía la microelectrónica.
Bueno algo más fui aprendiendo.. regrabar EEPROM's para coches y mucha experiencia en instalación de car- audio, cierres, y sobretodo alarmas. 
Tengo tres amplis averiados y creo que es la hora de ponerme un poco al día, como mínimo a reparar lo que tengo mal, y como máximo inventar un generador autosuficiente. Jojojo.

Saludos desde Galicia a todos los foreros.


----------



## itzernest (Feb 26, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Gracias por todo, soy nuevo y espero contribuir en lo que pueda.


----------



## Rodolfo_bcn (Feb 27, 2022)

Buenos días,
Soy Rodolfo de Barcelona y me encuentro con un recuerdo que quiero restaurar o que alguien me ayude, es un tocadiscos de 1962, porque al desmontarlo lo he visto impreso en la caja. No tengo ni idea de electrónica, así que si me podéis ayudar, genial.
Me he registrado para aprender dentro de mi limitación como novato 
Público post en el foro.
Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## matou777 (Feb 27, 2022)

Hola, soy de Cádiz, espero que podamos ayudarnos, un saludo.


----------



## Franciscocrb (Feb 27, 2022)

Hola, soy Francisco, estudié electrónica y es un placer estar aqui.
Gracias.


----------



## francoviles (Feb 27, 2022)

Hola a todos......me complace compartir este espacio con todos vosotros pues soy un foro de la electrónica, sin mayores aspavientos, y nunca está de más contar con mentes más brillantes que la de uno..."Es inteligente el que se rodea de gente inteligente, aunque sea un burro"....gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Irm.nelson (Feb 27, 2022)

Hola, buenas tardes, mi nombre es Nelson, soy de Brasil.

Olá, boa tarde, me chamo Nelson, sou do Brasil.


----------



## Kashaka (Feb 28, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​


Buenos días, me voy a presentar aquí... porque llevo media hora intentandolo dónde lo hace todo el mundo y nada......(mal empiezo)y sí ya se que es cosa mía...😉.... Por otro lado,soy eléctrico de profesión (instrumentista)y , como he leído en muchas de vuestras presentaciónes,yo también procuro aprender todos los días algo ya que,si algo tengo claro,es que cada día se menos...... Gracias por las publicaciones, me están siendo de mucha ayuda.... intentaré cooperar en lo que pueda, Un saludo.....Jose.


----------



## Franco20 (Feb 28, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy Franco de Tucumán, Argentina y me gusta la electrónica, tengo 29 años y recién estoy empezando en el mundo de la electrónica, me apasiona todo lo relacionado al audio espero se encuentren bien, saludos a todos.


----------



## Xhino_1979 (Feb 28, 2022)

Hola, soy Informático del CITMA, aqui estoy, Saludos a todos(as).


----------



## PepinilloPIC (Feb 28, 2022)

Un placer conocerlos, mi nombre es Tony, siempre me interesó la electrónica y ahora se convirtió en mi forma de vida, espero formar parte de esta bonita comunidad para ayudar y ser ayudado en todo lo que se refiere al mundo PIC, programación y electrónica en general.


----------



## Marioservind (Feb 28, 2022)

Hola, soy técnico electrónico egresado de la escuela Eti Maracaibo Zulia Venezuela, actualmente desempeñándome en la parte electrónica de vehículos en la parte de sensores, actuadores y dispositivos que encierra lo que tiene que ver con esa rama automotriz; también en radio, television y otras que radican con la aplicación de la electrónica en si; bueno, es todo por ahora, agradecido por aceptar mi solicitud y a enterísimas ordenes estoy incursionando de programación de firmware de decodificadores fta free to air para television satelital y haciendo curso de todo lo que tiene que ver con reparación, configuración y reestablecimiento del firmware de los mismos, al pendiente de en que puedo ayudar y tratar de resolver en lo que se pueda y compartir experiencia de la rama. Atte Mario Ramos técnico electrónico


----------



## alberto villena (Feb 28, 2022)

Es la primera vez que visito la página y tengo muchas expectativas, soy autodidacta. gracias por la admisión


----------



## cotywamboldt (Feb 28, 2022)

Hola buenas noches. Soy de Argentina y quiero agradecerles el haberme permitido formar parte de este gran grupo. Soy aficionado a la Electronica y espero poder aprender mucho de este grupo. Muchas gracias nuevamente!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Marcelo Guerra (Mar 1, 2022)

A todos quienes participan, reciban mis saludos y los mejores deseos.

Que nostalgia los foros, con esto del FB, pocos quedaron en pie, y lo que quizás no se entienda es que el foro es una comunidad en si misma con intereses compartidos, mucho mas importante que el perfil de cada uno en una red social, es el perfil de la comunidad, y esta es muy grande y se mantiene! brindo por esto.


Hacia mucho que no participaba en un foro, y fui admin de uno en referencia al motociclismo, fb lo condeno al olvido, quizas por cosas que de analizarlas no serian tan gratas.

Lo bueno es estar hoy aquí. 
Y como llegue? bien buscando info sobre *Karlson* en google, aterrice en Caja Acústica Tipo KARLSON, leí de punta a punta, y mientras leia note que muchos quienes participaron, ya no lo hicieron mas desde hace años, quizás alguno ya no este entre nosotros, a ellos mis respetos, por eso pensaba cuando inicie este post, que son nostálgicos los foros.

Bien, tratemos de no ponernos sentimentales, y vamos a la presentación.
Mi nombre es Marcelo Guerra, hoy vivo en Escobar Bs As Argentina, tal vez mañana me mude, porque a lo largo de mi vida he sido bastante nómade, entre mudanzas me recorrí muchos barrios 

Soy técnico en Electrónica y radiocomunicaciones, recibido en el Pio XII de villa Bosch, también en Bs As alla por 1986.

Siempre me gusto el audio, arme muchos proyectos, pero la verdad nunca había puesto mi atención en las cajas acústicas mas allá de lo necesario y de cubicar alguna a medida para algún fin determinado, hasta que hace unos días di con una caja Karlson y dije veamos de que se trata esto.

En el mundo de la Radio Transmisión hice cosas, algunas locas, otras fracasos y otras exitosas, pero muchas.... inconclusas

Coleccionista de radios, y otros artefactos, apegado a la nostalgia, aunque amante de la tecnología, en un mundo con una sociedad de consumo que hoy nos fabrica cosas innecesarias para vendernos y mantenernos consumiendo, cuando antes solo se vendían cosas que se fabricaban para cubrir alguna necesidad.

Saludos a todos, muchas gracias por permitirme la participación.

Gracias por leer, 
Atentamente, Marcelo Guerra.


----------



## alberto69 (Mar 1, 2022)

Hola, soy de España y espero aprender mucho de este foro. Gracias por admitirme.


----------



## felipe_micro (Mar 1, 2022)

Jamás me he presentado pero nunca es tarde para hacerlo. 

Saludos comunidad de Foros de electronica en el tiempo que he estado aqui he aprendido muchas cosas pero sobre todo tambien me he llenado 
de muchas dudas y creo que eso significa alguien está aprendeindo porque el conocimiento es infinito así como creo que es la electrónica.  

Descubrí tiempo atras que me encantan los microcontroladores y he tratado de aprender lo más que pueda de ellos. Especialmente en los PICs aunque muchas veces siento que ahora solo se ocupa arduino con sus ventajas y desventajas. 
Actualemtne estoy tratando de combinar las dos tecnologías en el uso de mis aplicaciones en especial porque los arduinos vienen ya muy fáciles de usar y los pic son tan flexibles (todo micro que se tenga conocimiento)

Mi objetivo de vida es poder vivir de la electronica dando asesoramiento, ingeniería en proyectos y en algún momento siendo docente y enseñar a las futuras generaciones. 

Espero poder cumplir de manera adecuada las normas del foro y a los amigos moderadores expresarles su agradecimiento al estar ahi con cada idea de cada individuo de este gran foro, es admirable.


----------



## Said_Marts (Mar 2, 2022)

Buenos días, tardes o noches, (depende de cuando leas esto, claro) soy "Said Martínez S." cuento con 16 años actualmente y a la ahora fecha de subido este post. Por supuesto, resido en México.

Y pues, me gusta la electrónica ;-; , (obviamente, no ve otra razón por la que estes aquí) pero mas específicamente al audio, audio digital.

Y pues nada más, solo que aqui eh visto mucha gente buena, con conocimientos y información, me encantaria nutrirme de ellos, de ustedes (claro, si no les molesta) , bueno eso seria todo por ahora, espero encontrarlos en algún siguiente post.

Cambio y fuera


----------



## FORO DE ELECTRONICA (Mar 2, 2022)

Me gusta, es importante todo lo que hay aquí.


----------



## Zully (Mar 3, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Ernesto, soy de Guadalajara Jalisco, me encanta la electrónica, desgraciadamente apenas estoy aprendiendo mas a fondo espero y poder ser de ayuda para ustedes, muchas gracias.


----------



## cabetelca (Mar 3, 2022)

Saludos ! Soy Carlos Cabeza, Técnico en electrónica, me dedico a las telecomunicaciones, Radio y televisión.


----------



## mebarak13 (Mar 3, 2022)

Buenas, me llamo Javier y me gusta todo lo que tenga que ver con electronica, hasta ahora solo habia soldado componentes, estoy intentando aprender sobre programacion, un saludo


----------



## telcomsat (Mar 4, 2022)

Gracias por aceptarme en este grupo, prometo no ser molestoso con todos.


----------



## Joeesparbero (Mar 4, 2022)

Buenas, soy Jorge Martinez, twngo 45 años y me dedico a la electrónica e informática y es un  placer estar por aquí compartiendo conocimientos e inquietudes.


----------



## LazaroCA (Mar 4, 2022)

Buenas 
Soy Lázaro Castelar, de 24 años, estudiante de la carrera ingeniería en automática y apasionado a la electrónica. Saludos para todos


----------



## Saputico (Mar 4, 2022)

Hola soy Pedro Rey, de Zaragoza España, soy electronico jubilado, pero sigue siendo mi hobby la que ha sido mi profesión. Hojeando paginas de electronica os he encontrado y me ha parecido interesante. Espero ser un miembro activo.
Saludos.


----------



## ricardodio (Mar 5, 2022)

Hola a todos!!
Mi nombre es Ricardo. Soy Musico y vivo en Buenos Aires. Tengo una gran pasión por la electrónica aunque se muy poco . Me he unido al grupo con el fin de aprender y ver si me echan una mano con algunas cosas.
Un saludo muy grande!!


----------



## Liber83 (Mar 5, 2022)

Saludos para todos los colegas,

Mi nombre es Liber, me apasiona la electrónica y sus aplicaciones en beneficio de todos. Espero ser de mucha ayuda y ganar más conocimientos en esta comunidad.


----------



## Moalge48 (Mar 5, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy Gerardo Alvarez, aficionado a la electronica desde hace muchos años, gracias por admitirme.


----------



## Barondandy (Mar 5, 2022)

Buenos dias, me gustaria iniciarme en el mundillo de la electrónica, ya que algo he ido aprendiendo, pero muy básico. Espero, poco a poco ir cogiendo algo más de conocimiento.

Un saludo y gracias por acogerme


----------



## Azulon (Mar 5, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Jaime y estoy encantado de estar aquí. Gracias por admitirme. Espero aprender mucho.


----------



## ferlufer (Mar 6, 2022)

Hola, buenas tardes a todo el mundo , me llamo Fermín , estoy muy contento de este foro que te ayuda mucho , desde luego te lo explican muy bien, gracias al personal que está en ella , un saludo a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## ferlufer (Mar 6, 2022)

Hola, buenas tardes, muchas gracias por el trabajo que desarrollais y ayudais aquí, un saludo a todo el mundo.


----------



## EduardoGaristi (Mar 6, 2022)

Hola a todos.
Mi nombre es Eduardo Garisti. Soy de la ciudad de Santa Fe.
En la década del '80 enseñaba lenguaje Basic.
Ahora estoy interesado en electrónica. Sé algo de Arduino, y estoy interesado en PIC.
Investigando un poco veo que, además de C++,  se puede programar utilizando el antiguo Basic, entiendo que con algunas adaptaciones.
Gracias desde ya. 
Un saludo a todos!


----------



## eduardoW (Mar 7, 2022)

Hola buen día .Mi nombre es Eduaudo Wouterlood tengo 51 años, me intrigo la electrónica desde que leí la revista Lupin ❤️ ,la que hasta hace poco tuve la colección casi completa.
Vivo en Parana  E. Ríos
.Soy técnico electrónico recibido en el C.E.E.A. de Córdoba, actualmente  me dedico a iny electrónica automotriz. Pero mi pación esta en los circuitos ,principalmente el  Audio
Mi intención en este foro es ,principalmente, aprender. Y si puedo colaborar en algo, lo hare con todo gusto. Desde ya gracias


----------



## Gringox (Mar 7, 2022)

Buenas tardes. Soy Juan Pablo y. Me gusta la electrónica desde adolescente. Hoy a los 43 retomo con Arduino y sonido Hi-Fi. No tengo conocimientos terciarios, solo interés y ganas de aprender. Un saludo grande!


----------



## Edwin Tesorero (Mar 7, 2022)

Buenas amigos...
Soy Edwin Tesorero de Bolivia, un aficionado a la electrónica desde muy joven, y me gustaría seguir aprendiendo más de esta linda área que es la elestronica y demás conocimientos inherentes como sus aplicaciones, quisiera que me puedan colaborar y si yo puedo colaborar también con mis humildes conocimientos que hasta ahora aprendí con la experiencia.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Sateldata (Mar 8, 2022)

Buenas, mi nombre es Javier 39 años, de Argentina, actualmente conduzco un laboratorio de electrónica en donde reparamos equipos de alimentación (UPS, Fuentes de alimentación switching , etc) y de comunicación (tanto de fibra optica, cobre, radio enlaces, satelitales, etc. ).

Soy técnico superior en robótica, realice cursos de CCNA, Radioenlaces Mikrotik y Ubiquiti.

Me encontre con el foro buscando informacion sobre una falla en un equipo que se esa complicando.


----------



## yunisbel (Mar 8, 2022)

Hola me llamo Yunisbel Torres tengo 29 años me encanta la electrónica. Aunque no la ejerzo como trabajo es mi pasatiempo me encanta hacer proyectos electrónicos. Espero aquí seguir ampliando mis conocimientos y compartir los míos. Saludos


----------



## Jared2CK (Mar 8, 2022)

Reciban un cordial saludo desde Venezuela, me llamo Luis. Soy un aficionado de la electrónica quien trata de aprender cada día más acerca de este maravilloso ámbito. Desde hace muchos años la electrónica capturó mi atención y no ha sido sino hasta ahora que finalmente tengo tiempo para continuar el aprendizaje que interrumpí entonces. Por esa razón me encuentro por acá. Mis respetos a todos.


----------



## Yenisdel (Mar 8, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Yenisdel Piñeiro Morell, Cubano de la provincia de Camagüey, soy tecnico aficionado de la electrónica, reparo casi todo tipo de equipos, espero compartir mis conocimientos en este grupo y agradezco la bienvenida a esta pagina, saludos.


----------



## Tecnosercom (Mar 9, 2022)

Hola, soy Alexis Sandoval, soy Analista de Sistemas, me gusta la electrónica, soy nuevo en el área de video. Espero poder aprender, compartir y ayudar en lo posible.


----------



## Toro1973 (Mar 9, 2022)

Hola amigos. Un placer enorme haber encontrado este foro tan especial y explícito.... algo se de electrónica, pero se que aqui voy a poder aprender mucho mas.... Mi nombre es Franz Herrera, tengo 48 años y soy de Costa Rica.... muchas gracias, espero verlos pronto.... tengo muchas preguntas por hacer...espero de igual manera poder ayudar en algo....gracias, una abrazo enorme y bendiciones a todos.


----------



## bertold16 (Mar 10, 2022)

Me llamo Antonio, soy de Ivars d'Urgell, un pueblecito de Lerida y bueno, soy aficionado a la electrónica pero muy novato , me gusta reciclar de todo, siempre he intentado arreglar las cosas antes de tirarlas o desmontarlas , para aprovechar lo que se pueda.
He llegado aqui de rebote y como he visto que está actualizado este foro, pues ahí voy.
Un saludito a todos.


----------



## CristianGhos (Mar 10, 2022)

Hola me presento, soy de Sevilla.


----------



## marchanpablo (Mar 11, 2022)

Mi nombre es Pablo, saludos para todos los que integramos este fascinante universo de la electrónica.


----------



## fdavidmontoya (Mar 11, 2022)

Soy David Montoya. Ing en sistemas. Amante de la electronica y de los sistemas de audio ! Me gusta compartir conocimientos !


----------



## Dayjo14 (Mar 11, 2022)

Buenas noches mi nombre es Alex cj soy de Bolivia y me encanta la electroacústica


----------



## dicadi (Mar 12, 2022)

Hola compañeros, me presento.
Soy Miguel de Cadiz españa. Soy un novato en este mundo, pero me gusta. Espero aprender mucho de vosotros
Saludos y abrazos a tod@s


----------



## Caraudio22855 (Mar 12, 2022)

Buenas, soy Carmelo, me gusta la electrónica y el car audio y me parece interesante la página


----------



## Horacio Aquilante (Mar 12, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy Horacio Aquilante, tengo 66 años y hace mucho tiempo me recibi de tecnico en electronica en Buenos Aires, desde hace muchos años que vivo en la Patagonia y ahora tengo una consulta que hacerles.
Estoy un poco (bastante) desactualizado y tengo un problema con unos transistores MOSFET, no consigo reemplazos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## rauldemza (Mar 12, 2022)

Antes que nada quiero agradecer a muchos de los foristas porque leyendo sus conversaciones he resuelto muchas dudas. Mi nombre es Raúl y soy de la provincia de Mendoza. Soy Ingeniero Civíl, pero siempre me gustó la electrónica, la mecanica y la programación. Cuando comencé en esas tarea, poco había para sistematizar tareas. Hice muchos programas, primero en basic, luego C++ y Pascal, Pero al final me interesé mas en Delphi. Este año tal vez me jubile y quiero hacer algunos proyectos con PICs. Hace ya mucho tiempo que consulto este foro y otros para sacarme dudas, ya que mi formación en electrónica es básica.


----------



## JGG4122 (Mar 13, 2022)

Hola, soy Javier García, electrónico y experto en comunicaciones.


----------



## jigrass (Mar 13, 2022)

Hola soy José, estudié letras pero interiormente las ciencias podían y por mi cuenta y practica, comencé la aventura de la física, son muchos años y espero aprender mas con Vds. Gracias


----------



## LA HIRE 5 (Mar 13, 2022)

Hola a todos! Mi nombre es Iván (pueden usar mi nombre de usuario que es La Hire) Soy un apasionado a la electrónica y distintos campos de las ciencias que he estudiado, sin embargo lamentablemente no conseguí recibirme por distintos motivos y abandoné mis carreras. Sin embargo, a pesar de todo, sigo siendo un entusiasta de la electrónica amateur. Tengo conocimientos básicos tanto teóricos como prácticos, pero siempre me animo a más ya que lo mío es netamente por hobby y pasión por la electrónica. Espero serles de utilidad y yo a uds. Muchas gracias a todos por recibirme.


----------



## telcomsat (Mar 13, 2022)

Hola amigos de electrónica, soy Abram Huarcaya de Perú, estoy aprendiendo todo lo que tenga que ver con la electrónica, espero aprender mas y dar mis sencillos aportes para aprovechar al máximo la información de este foro. estoy muy agradecido por aceptarme, prometo no ser molestoso con nadie. muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Manuel Baez (Mar 14, 2022)

Mucho gusto y gracias por la oportunidad de integrarme a esta comunidad.

Me llamo Manuel Alejandro Baez Ponce, desde que recuerdo me gusto desarmar todo aparato electrónico que llegara a mis manos, esto incluyo la mayor pare de mis juguetes y uno que otro electrodoméstico de mi casa, para mi siempre fue mas interesante observar el contenido que ver al juguete simplemente dar de vueltas por el piso, a los 15 años entre al Centro de Estudios Tecnológicos Industriales y de Servicio (CETIS) #104, donde curse una carrera técnica en mecatrónica, en la actualidad con 22años, soy estudiante de ingeniería Mecatrónica por la Universidad Tecnológica de Puebla (UTP) y Licenciado Profesional en sistemas embebidos por el Instituto Tecnológico Universitario 1 de Grenoble (IUT1G).

Por lo general soy muy apasionado de la programación de microcontroladores, ya sea PIC, Texas Instruments, AVR, TSM, entre otros, así como de la configuración de CPLDs y FPGAs, para ello cuento con conocimientos básicos de VHDL y Verilog, el diseño de PCBs es otra de mis aficiones, si bien no me considero un experto en estos temas, espero que mi conocimiento y experiencia puedan resultarles de ayuda, así mismo tengo la esperanza de poder encontre en este foro un apoyo en la resolución de mis desaciertos et incógnitas.


----------



## sergio funes (Mar 14, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​



Buenas tardes, espero aportar y recibir conocimientos, gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## fello (Mar 15, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es Alfredo Ruiz, tengo 52 años y soy técnico en electrónica industrial, aunque deje de laborar hace muchos años en lo que es la rama de la electrónica nunca la abandoné y ahora estoy de regreso ya que mi deseo es  brindar mis servicios en la reparación de aparatos electrónicos.
Muchas gracias por aceptarme en este muy valioso foro que es de mucha ayuda a todos los técnicos en electrónica.
Saludos , y estoy a sus órdenes.


----------



## Inspector77 (Mar 15, 2022)

Hola, soy Pedro de Málaga, siempre me ha gustado ver el interior de los cacharros y me he propuesto empezar ha arreglar pequeñas cosas como hobby, tengo 50 años y espero aprender de vosotros en el foro.
Saludos


----------



## evilh0pe (Mar 15, 2022)

Mi nombre es Luis Caro, soy un apasionado por la electrónica, y más por sus aplicaciones en beneficio de todos. Me considero un entusiasta, un emprendedor (así no haya tenido suerte hasta ahora en los emprendimientos).

Mi sueño es crear una máquina o conjunto de máquinas que permitan autoreplicarse o crear nuevas máquinas.


----------



## miguelsan_ar (Mar 16, 2022)

Hola. Soy Miguel. Ciudad de BsAs Argentina, me gusta la electrónica toco de oído y cuando se me presenta algo que escapa a mis conocimientos  busco información para tratar de solucionarlo, preguntando se aprende. espero poder ayudar a alguien y ser ayudado cuando lo necesite, saludos.


----------



## FREE-AIR (Mar 17, 2022)

Hola, soy muy aficionado a la electrónica sin formación más que la autodidacta, es decir, aprendo a base de garrampazos, jajaja, necesito vuestra ayuda, esta es mi pasión nata y me he dado cuenta tarde, saludos desde el Penedés !


----------



## Jeniffer Cordero (Mar 17, 2022)

Hola soy nueva en el foro, gracias por aceptarme y poder aprender y compartir los logros y adelantos en electrónica... Gracias por vuestra ayuda, saludos


----------



## Kmdices (Mar 19, 2022)

Hola, soy de Alicante y espero aprender mucho de esta comunidad.
Un saludo


----------



## Daniel_fsa (Mar 19, 2022)

Hola a todos.
Soy Daniel, de Formosa-Fsa Argentina. Y en general, mis praxis de electrónica tienen que ver más con la reparación y montajes de propios dispositivos.  
En un período de mi vida, fue mi sustento de vida. Repaeando tv y controladores de sistemas de automatización de máquinas fraccionadoras de granos y otros alimentos. Sigo con la misma pasión por la electrónica, aunque enfocada a eventuales prácticas.
Saludos


----------



## ferrar (Mar 19, 2022)

Hola. Soy de Madrid. Estaba buscando cosas de instalaciones fotovoltaicas para hacerme una. Mejor dicho, una fotovoltaica y al mismo tiempo aprovechar el calor de los paneles para tener también A.C.S. y calefacción. No es una idea nueva, pero no se venden estos paneles, así que hay que modificar los comerciales. Además me interesaría hacerme el ondulador. El precio de los comerciales me parece carísimos a sí que también me quiero poner a ello.


----------



## Perricorrio (Mar 20, 2022)

Hola a todos, me llamo Pablo, soy abogado constitucionalista pero en mi otra faceta soy un amante de los proyectos que involucran electricidad y electrónica, soy el típico vato que desde niño se ponía a abrir sus carritos de pilas o les poní más pilas para hacerlos más rápidos (en mis tiempos los carritos de control iban unidos al control por un cable ni tarjeta tenía por eso no se quemaban). Espero aprender algo de los verdaderos experto. Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## namuga (Mar 20, 2022)

Saludos a todos los miembros del foro. Soy un aficionado a esta ciencia y llegué a esta pagina por recomendación de un amigo. Espero poder contribuir en lo adelante, con mi poca experiencia.


----------



## edwinjs0899 (Mar 20, 2022)

Hola!
Mi nombre es Edwin Escalante, Hondureño.
Actualmente estoy cursando ingeniera en electronica, y necesito ayuda con un programa en winculp.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## ZXSpec (Mar 21, 2022)

Buenos días,

Soy aficionado a la electrónica desde hace muchos años y me alegro de haberos encontrado. Tambien, como indica mi usario, soy aficionado al ZX Spectrum y, la verdad, conozco bastante mas de éste que de electrónica. Si necesitais algo del ZX Spectrum, no teneis mas que comentármelo.

Saludos, J.M:


----------



## Fernisaornil (Mar 21, 2022)

Hola muy buenas , estoy encantado de entrar en este foro ,ya que me apasiona la electrónica , espero poder aportar mi ayuda  a todos .Saludos


----------



## lunallena (Mar 21, 2022)

Buen*a*s tardes*.  M*e llamo Antonio León*,* tengo 65 años*,* me acabo de jubilar y quiero emplear mi tiempo en cacharrear y recuperar alguna facultad*.
E*mpecé en la electr*ó*ni*c*a a los 14 años pero la mayor parte del tiempo he derivado en temas m*á*s comerciales y menos t*é*cnicos*,* con lo cual os pod*é*is imaginar mi desfase actual*.
P*rocuraré no ser muy pesado*.
S*aludos*.*


----------



## mitigado94 (Mar 21, 2022)

Soy estudiante de ingeniería mecatrónica, encantodo de estar acá.


----------



## de666g (Mar 21, 2022)

Buenas, mas que todo antes de presentarme quería saber si ésto está activo en ésta época ? Ya vi que si, jaja.. mi nombre es Diego, acá presente para aportar y consultar por que uno nunca termina de aprender.... soy técnico en general.... mas que todo en refrigeración y ahondando en otros campos.


----------



## Jose Pinzon (Mar 22, 2022)

Buenos días a toda la comunidad.
Mi nombre es José Pinzón, soy un gran aficionado de la electrónica, especialmente análoga.
Espero poder compartir información y conocimientos con los miembros del foro.


----------



## Juanmitax1979 (Mar 22, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Buenas tardes. Soy Juan, aficcionado a la electrónica con conocimientos básicos pero con muchas ganas de empezar en el mundo de la reparación del audio vintage. Un saludo


----------



## Pedro Jurado (Mar 22, 2022)

Hola, Mi nombre Pedro y estoy muy agradecido por recibirme para ser miembro de Forors de Electrónica, tengo buenas referencias de ésta página, donde se pueden compartir inquietudes y necesidades de electrónica soffware y otros... de la misma forma aprovechando mi experiencia y conocimientos en este campo, en su momento compartiré algunos de mis proyectos para que puedan ser aplicados o mejorados... Saludos y muchas bendiciones
Pedro


----------



## atlas.co (Mar 22, 2022)

Buenas a todos.. me presento.. me llamo Francisco ,soy de Cordoba , España. Siempre me ha llamado la atencion la electronica.. el como" funcionan los dispositivos  electronicos y demas.. pero  no ha sido hasta ya unos 3 o 4 años que he empezado a desarmar y amontonar trastes  en casa.   
Intento aprender todo lo que puedo gracias a la web.. soy novato en esto , espero aprender en este foro lo que pueda ya que me consta que hay buenos electronicos por aqui. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Noriro (Mar 22, 2022)

Saludos a todos, mi nombre es Rodolfo y es un honor pertenecer a Foros de Electrónica.


----------



## ronaldskb (Mar 23, 2022)

Hola a todos, me llamo Ronald y soy un aficionado a la electrónica, muy contento por ser parte de esta gran comunidad.


----------



## Rmarin (Mar 23, 2022)

Hola a todos. Soy un entusiasta de la electricidad/electrónica. Normalmente me defiendo bien, pero en microelectronica ya se me escapan cosas.


----------



## cortocircuito2022 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hola. Buenas tardes. Soy Miguel, reparo equipos de electrónica y realizo algunos proyectos.


----------



## vero m (Mar 23, 2022)

Hola !  Mi nombre es Verónica García, vivo en Venezuela en la ciudad de Coro en un estado costero que se llama Falcon, muy hermoso por sus playas y con un monumento natural de dunas desierto llamado Los Médanos de Coro. Es una ciudad muy bonita con aires coloniales y sus casas al estilo español. Trabajo en una oficina gubernamental del departamento de educación y tengo 2 años apasionándome por la electrónica. Me parece tan fascinante y compleja que me he dedicado en mis ratos libres a incursionar en ese campo. Bueno, espero que podamos intercambiar conocimientos y hacer buenos amigos en esta comunidad y a los que pueda y me puedan ayudar bienvenidos sean. Saludos


----------



## dislorth (Mar 24, 2022)

Saludos por acá, espero aprender mucho de la experiencia de todos acá en el foro. Un saludo.


----------



## Borja_hf (Mar 24, 2022)

Buenas tardes, soy Borja y mi afición por reparar equipos y reducir la cantidad me basura electrónica me llevo aquí.
Espero aprender y servir de ayuda. Un saludo


----------



## JUANUGO (Mar 24, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Juan, soy aficionado retirado a la electronica práctica, ando mas bien perdido y obsoleto, así que entrar en este foro puede ser interesante, más si cabe si pudiese aportar y compartir con el resto. Un saludo a todos y gracias por dejarme participar.


----------



## tiovik (Mar 24, 2022)

Buenas y santas , me llamo Víctor y soy de Argentina. Soy ingeniero (UTN) pero me dedico mas a sistemas e informática. Sin embargo como aun conservo mi tallercito privado, de vez en cuanto despunto el vicio volviendo a la vida algún trasto tecnológico que vale la pena revivir.


----------



## GodzillaChile (Mar 25, 2022)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Sebastián Torres y soy de Santiago de Chile, Técnico electrónico,   me fascinan los proyectos y mas cuando están relacionado con mis trabajos mucho mejor. Espero me ayuden y poder ayudar , Saludos a todos y aprovechen los conocimientos y no pierdan la oportunidad de aprender de los demás


----------



## Julio Osorio (Mar 25, 2022)

Agradezco la oportunidad qué me dan al ser miembro de esta comunidad electrónica, de la misma manera, saber, conocer y adquirir más conocimiento sobre lo que es la electrónica moderna. Bendiciones a todos y manos a la obra.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## daranda1975 (Mar 26, 2022)

Hola soy Diego, de Buenos Aires Argentina. Soy tecnico en electronica, estuve trabajando en el ramo durante 15 años, luego me dedique al area de IT. Ahora luego de 10 años, estoy por recibirme de Ingeniero en Telecomunicaciones. Soy radioaficionado, me gusta la robotica, y la comunicacion con pequeños satelites. Me encanta la electronica, hago proyectos personales, con arduino, y tambien como hobby reparo algunas cosas amigos.


----------



## Pichi Gastaldi (Mar 26, 2022)

Buenas tardes... muchas gracias por dejarme compartir este foro... aca gente que sabe mucho y es muy lindo ser parte de esta comunidad
Saludos y adelante con las reparaciones.....


----------



## Ivan Repara (Mar 27, 2022)

Muy buenas colegas. Un abrazo a todos. Gracias por permitirme participar en estos foros. Dios los bendiga. Desde Ibarra Ecuador


----------



## gmusante (Mar 27, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Gerardo Musante y quiero agradecerles por aceptarme en el foro. Decidi registrarme porque me he dado cuenta que hay mucha gente que esta para ayudar y solucionar los problemas de electronica. Les mando un saludo.


----------



## lamb21 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Luis Marquez, soy venezonalo de 36 años de edad, y actualmente  incursionado mas a fondo en la electrónica, y programación de pic, espero poder contar  con la asesoría de todos ustedes.


----------



## yakokyn (Mar 27, 2022)

Mi nombre es Ramón*.
S*oy técnico de la *v*ieja escuela*, *estoy aquí para compartir mis experiencias y re*c*i*b*ir nuevos cono*c*imientos para superarme*.
L*levo m*á*s de 15 años ejerciendo este oficio *y* espero aportar mi granito de arena en este foro*.*
De antemano*, *gracias por *h*aberme re*c*i*b*ido *y* espero ser útil*.*


----------



## ghr71 (Mar 28, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Gabriel , la electrónica es mi hobby desde hace 35 años, mi primer proyecto "en serio" hace unos 30 años fue un amplificador texas de 70 watts , que por lo que vi se habla bastante en aca, espero seguir aprendiendo en el foro y poder ayudar en algún tema que tenga conocimiento, mi pasión: los amplificadores de audio de media-alta potencia y su reparación.

Saludos !


----------



## enoe mauricio (Mar 28, 2022)

Buen día. Mi nombre es Enoe Rodriguez, soy de Cumaná, estado Sucre, en Venezuela, desde muy pequeño me apasiona reparar cosas, soy muy curioso, abría los juguetes para ver que traían por dentro, era autodidacta.

Ya de grande estudié y me gradué de técnico medio en electrónica, de la escuela técnica industrial, de eso hace ya mas de 20 años, tengo un pequeño taller donde hago reparaciones, mayormente de televisores, por lo que me interesa conocer de ustedes lo mas que pueda absorber, porque uno nunca deja se aprender.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## hadesbluer (Mar 28, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Carlos, soy de Ourense y aficionado a andar haciendo inventos, gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Miguel 82 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Miguel, me fascina la electrónica y cacharrear e intentar reparar cosas, espero me iluminen con su sabía esperiencia y sabiduría. Pd no tengo mucha idea🤭


----------



## zen46 (Mar 29, 2022)

Encantado de entrar a formar parte de este foro dedicado a la electrónica, desde mis tempranos diez años, en que descubrí este maravilloso mundo, construyendo mi primer receptor de "galena" que !Oh magia, funcionaba sin ningún tipo de alimentación y habiendo pasado por la dorada época de las termoiónicas, los semiconductores de germanio, los primeros (en aquel momento alucinantes) ordenadores ZX Expectrum, Vic20, New Brain, etc... hasta el presente a mis setenta y cinco agostos, peleándome con las nuevas tecnologías y disfrutando como siempre de las sorpresas que me producen las nuevas experiencias en este infinito campo. Recibid un afectuoso saludo desde España. Hasta ahora mismo !


----------



## harrygta (Mar 30, 2022)

Saludos a la comunidad entusiasta y altruista del conocimiento y el saber*.
M*e llamo Harry y soy un aficionado a la electrónica y desde hace algunos años autodidacta en el ramo, situación q*UE *me ha traido muchas satisfacciones pero también algunas dudas q*UE* espero con su amable ayuda ir despejando día a día*.
S*in mas es un enorme gusto pertenecer a tan distinguido grupo.


----------



## Flashbyte1 (Mar 30, 2022)

Hola, me llamo César*.
D*e siempre me ha gustado reparar todo lo que cae en mis manos, tengo conocimientos básicos de la electrónica, no llego a manejar osciloscopios y otros aparatos de medición complejos pero si se manejar un polímetro y comprender los valores de los componentes electrónicos que se miden con el.
Espero no ser muy "coñazo" con mis dudas y aportar en lo que pueda.

Saludos.


----------



## Tierri (Mar 31, 2022)

Hola! desde Mallorca, desde hace tiempo me dedico a reparar lo que puedo, en este mundillo siempre viene bien compartir experiencias para ayudarnos unos a otros.
Saludos


----------



## huguisemo (Abr 1, 2022)

Buenas mi nombre es Hugues Serrano molina, soy colombiano y me gusta mucho la electrónica, aquí estaré para aprender más y ayudar en lo poco que sé


----------



## alberto2091 (Abr 1, 2022)

Hola a todo el grupo de foros de electrónica .... soy Alberto de Asunción Paraguay ... y soy un apasionado de la electrónica y las reparaciones ... principalmente de tv ... tengo mi laboratorio taller en Asunción Capital del Paraguay .... un abrazo fraternal para todos ...


----------



## Ling Chang Weeraseth (Abr 1, 2022)

Buen día hermanos. Mi nombre es Ling Chang, soy cubano e ingeniero en telecomunicaciones y electrónica. No tengo trabajo aun, pero tengo herramientas para trabar la electrónica, es mi pasión y profesión. Vengo acá a adquirir conocimiento practico de las vasta experiencia que tienen acá los hermanos. Quisiera dedicarme al diagnostico y reparación de laptop y fuentes conmutadas espero un apoyo de todos, si no es molestia. Un abrazo a todos y que Dios los bendiga


----------



## Vortios (Abr 1, 2022)

Hola, gracias por dejarme participar en este foro. Saludos desde Córdoba, España.


----------



## CSantiago (Abr 1, 2022)

Hola mucho gusto, mi nombre es Cristhian, soy de Perú , estudiante de Electrónica, es mi pasión , abarca gran parte de la cosas del mundo, estoy para aprender mas y enseñar lo que se.


----------



## Puntano (Abr 1, 2022)

Hola a todos. Me presento, mi nombre es Jorge y soy de Argentina, provincia de San Luis. Tengo algunos conocimientos de electrónica pero escasa práctica, soy solo un aficionado. Mi intención es aprender e intercambiar experiencias con esta comunidad.
Muchas gracias por permitirme participar.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Dito74 (Abr 2, 2022)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Fernando y tengo 47 años. Soy español y soy un aficionado de la electronica, aunque un novato. Espero aprender con todos vosotros y a intentar poner mi granito de arena.


----------



## protectorsegel (Abr 3, 2022)

Mi nombre es Eduar Yepez, por casualidad encontré este foro y vi cosas muy interesante, feliz de haberlos encontrado.


----------



## Luis Carlos 2 (Abr 3, 2022)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el medio. Con ganas de aprender.
Gracias por compartir su conocimiento sin pedir nada a cambio.


----------



## Sordogarce (Abr 3, 2022)

Hola! me peresento soy el Sordo. Estudie un poco de electronica en los 70.... me gusta el audio... si quieren saber algo de esa época , cualquier cosa, pueden preguntar. Yo preguntaré por electronica moderna.
Saludos


----------



## lisan_1997 (Abr 4, 2022)

Hola, mucho gusto, soy Lisandro. Soy técnico en formación. Qué bueno que encuentro este espacio con gente amable para intercambiar conocimientos. Saludos! 😃


----------



## Sordogarce (Abr 4, 2022)

Gracias Lisandro!


----------



## balpromex (Abr 4, 2022)

Hola soy Jose, estudiante de programación, (Desarrollo de Software) me encanta la electrónica, aunque la he dejado de lado por un tiempo, espero reintegrarme a este maravilloso mundo.


----------



## pacorrro (Abr 5, 2022)

Me presento, mi nombre es Francisco, me dedico a la reparación de electronica , soy de España , lo que esté en mano para ayudar , por aquí estaré, gracias.


----------



## reep74 (Abr 5, 2022)

Buenas, mi nombre es Renso, soy de Venezuela y vivo en España, he estudiado electronica desde los 13 años y actualmente hago cositas con el tema. Gracias.


----------



## naranjo64 (Abr 5, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Antonio N., soy mecánico y entusiasta de la electrónica, sobre todo aplicada a la automoción, me encantan los foros pues se aprende mucho.
Bueno, yo estoy dispuesto a ayudar a quien me lo pida, un saludo a toda la comunidad, gracias.


----------



## jorufu (Abr 5, 2022)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Joan Ruaix y tengo 58 años. Soy de la província de Barcelona, cursé F.P. Electrónica, pero nunca he trabajado profesionalmente, aunque en ocasiones me busquen para reparar cualquier aparato. Como soy novato en muchas areas, siempre busco en internet cualquier cosa que se haya publicado que me pueda dar una guia, cuando no tengo idea de por donde empezar.  Espero aprender de las consultas planteadas y si se tercia poder ayudar y aportar lo aprendido, si es que ya no lo habéis aportado.
 Saludos.


----------



## protectorsegel (Abr 5, 2022)

Hola, escribe Eduar Yépez desde Carabobo, Venezuela. 
Caí de casualidad en este foro y es una muy excelente casualidad.
Gracias a todos por sus colaboraciones y comentarios, me siento en familia.
Confío compartir mucho y aprender más.
Saludos


----------



## Luly77 (Abr 6, 2022)

Hola soy Julián tengo 45 años y soy de Madrid.
Soy aficionado a la electrónica y me he topado con este foro por casualidad. Mis conocimientos en la materia son básicos y poco apoco voy aprendiendo. Me encanta abrir cacharros averiados e intentar arreglarlos, o por lo menos comprender como funcionan.
Espero que sean pacientes con migo y me presten su sabiduría.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## damfernandez (Abr 6, 2022)

Hola a todos!
Mi nombre es Damián, soy de CABA Argentina.
Me dediqué mucho tiempo al armado y mantenimiento de PC, pero ahora solo lo hago por hobby.

Tengo algunos conceptos bastante básicos de electrónica.
Como herramientas de medición tengo un tester bastante básico y un "multi-function tester tc1" de estos chinos que sirve para verificar varios tipos de componentes.

Espero encontrar en esta comunidad algunas respuestas a mis dudas y claro, si está en mis posibilidades, ayudar a alguien!

Saludos y buena semana.-


----------



## djeff0770 (Abr 6, 2022)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Javier, vivo en España, concretamente en Madrid.
Me gusta mucho el tema de electricidad y electronica, cacharreo lo que puedo y sobre todo intento aprender.

He entrado en este foro de causalidad y veo que hay una gente majisima que te ayuda en lo que puede.

Yo intentaré ayudar en todo lo que este en mi mano.

Un Saludo


----------



## firmedecicion (Abr 6, 2022)

Hola hermanos , soy Alejandro, pertenezco a una organización de ayuda humanitaria , somos todos voluntarios y estoy en un proyecto de deshidratadores eléctricos de frutas y verduras para llevar a Africa.
Meto mano en muchas actividades prácticas, construcciones ecológicas y energías alternativas, etc ...


----------



## Xenia Maribel (Abr 6, 2022)

Hola a todos!
Soy Xenia Maribel Ayala de la Ciudad de México
Encontré este foro buscando manuales de servicio de equipos de audio y sonido, espero me puedan ayudar y a la vez contribuir con mi experiencia. Lindo día


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## dandeliongamer05@gma (Abr 6, 2022)

Hola. Soy Mauricio, cubano y emprendedor entusiasta. Cada vez que tengo algún proyecto a mano siempre me remite al foro y encuentro soluciones eficientes a mis problemas. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## patriot (Abr 7, 2022)

Buen día, saludos desde el Mante Tamps México, mi nombre Jose Colunga, de 56 años, gusto por la radiocomunicación y amante de la electrónica.


----------



## Antorelec (Abr 7, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Antonio Ruiz. Soy ingeniero técnico industrial de electricidad y me dedico a la electricidad de potencia en alta,media y baja tensión.
Tengo algunos aparatos estropeados y siempre he arreglado todo lo mecánico, pero en lo electrónico estoy verde. Quisiera aprender en este foro que veo muy interesante.

_Saludos desde Málaga_


----------



## Kelru (Abr 7, 2022)

Hola, buenas tardes.
Soy Rubén de Guayaquil.


----------



## Sordogarce (Abr 8, 2022)

Hola! Me presento, soy el Sordo.. Estudié algo de electrónica en los 70, me gustsa el audio y voy a consultar seguido sobre temas varios. Si quieren la opinión de un veterano sobre cosas o hechos de mi época, acá estoy. Saludos


----------



## Pelicano (Abr 8, 2022)

Hola buenas tardes, me gusta la electrónica, lo poco que conozco, acudo a éste foro con ánimo de aprender y estar a disposición de la pudiera ayudar, si se diera el caso.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## ferluis (Abr 8, 2022)

Hola, soy Fernando, jubilado.
Un saludo a todos y gracias por aceptarme


----------



## Freddtec (Abr 8, 2022)

Saludos a todos, soy Freddy. Apasionado de la electrónica desde muy niño, espero poder ayudar y poder desarrollar mis conocimientos. Suerte y bendiciones!


----------



## Isis_Oriolo (Abr 9, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola, Mi nombre es Isabel. Soy una apasionada por los trastos antiguos y estoy aquí para adaptarlos y poder seguir disfrutándolos!!! )


----------



## Carlos Bachi (Abr 9, 2022)

Hola. 
Espero tengan un excelente día.
Mi nombre es Carlos Bachi, soy autodidacta y apasionado de la electrónica, informática, mecánica, rebotica, etc me gusta aprender, desarrollar y compartir lo que he logrado adquirir de conocimiento en este tiempo. soy muy entusiasta y me gustan los desafíos.
Quisiera agradecerles por la posibilidad de poder compartir y aprender en este foro.

Sin mas que decir un saludos a todos!!


----------



## DienteSierra (Abr 9, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Germán, soy electricista pero me gusta mucho el mundo de la electrónica. En esto me considero autodidacta, ya realicé varios proyectos de audio entre amplificadores de guitarra y efectos y arreglos de teclados y sintetizadores junto a un amigo músico. Hace tiempo q*ue* leo el foro pero bueno era hora de unirme. Me gusta mucho el foro, hay gente q*ue* sabe mucho acá y q*ue* comparte sus conocimientos con buena onda. Gracias por recibirme y un abrazo grande para todos.


----------



## Sebicher Gaming (Abr 9, 2022)

Hola como estan? mi nombre es Sebastián, soy de Buenos Aires, y me apasiona la electronica y programación.

Estudié 2 años en el colegio técnico, no terminé electrónica, rumbeé para licenciatura en turismo (nada que ver, pero es otra de mis pasiones, viajar)

Retomé luego de unos años hacer cosas de electrónica, y sigo aprendiendo. Quizás algún día termine para ser técnico electrónico.  Hago armado y reparación de PC, eso si jamás lo dejé, desde adolescente  hasta mis 32 años. Todo experiencia en ese campo. Un gusto formar parte, cualquier cosa que pueda ayudarlos, acá estamos.

Saludos.


----------



## fernanpt (Abr 9, 2022)

Buenas tardes, soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica gracias por aceptarme, saludos.


----------



## Jorgegtez (Abr 9, 2022)

Hola colegas buenas tardes, me llamo Jorge Gutiérrez soy de México, llevo viviendo varios años en Lagos de Moreno, Jalisco. Pero soy de Metepec, Estado de México, México.

Soy Ingeniero en Electrónica y al igual que todos los que estamos aquí me apasiona la ELECTRÓNICA. Estudie la carrera porque siempre me llamaba la atención como reparaban la TV, todavía me toco ver TVs hibridas (semiconductores y bulbos) y de ahí me llamo la atención sin saber que la electrónica prácticamente esta en todos lados ahora, prácticamente cualquier industria, la electrónica de consumo, el control y automatización, la generación de energía eléctrica, etc. etc. ¡Es el cerebro de todo!

Gracias por dejarme ser parte de este foro y con gusto apoyare con mis conocimientos.


----------



## morriztz (Abr 9, 2022)

*H*ola, buenas noches , mi nombre es *M*auricio *S*iegler de *C*oncepcion *C*hile, soy fanático de la electrónica, de hecho la estudie pero por motivos particulares no la pude concluir pero mi vida a girado en torno a la misma, espero aprender y a la vez poder aportar con un granito a esta tan noble labor de este foro. *S*aludos a todos.


----------



## Peptcs (Abr 10, 2022)

Hola a todos. Soy José y escribo desde Granada, España. Me interesa la electrónica, pero aunque no me interesase, por trabajo debo aprender ciertas cosas . Saludos!


----------



## Deolar (Abr 10, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​


Hola mi nombre es Elizabeth . Desde argentina


----------



## Matiss (Abr 10, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy *M*atias de *C*órdoba y comenzando poco a poco en el mundo del audio vintage y en especial con los componentes Leea, orgullo nacional. Saludos a todos.


----------



## juanin11 (Abr 10, 2022)

Mi nombre es Juan Pérez, desde niño me gusta la electrónica y he aprendido mucho sobre la electrónica de manera autodidacta, además estudiar mucho a través de internet.

Desde hace unos años decidí entrar de lleno en este medio, inicie reparando aparatos entre familiares y amigos. Ahora es una fuente de ingresos para mí familia.


----------



## mbolty (Abr 11, 2022)

Hola a todo el mundo, soy electricista y muy curioso. La electrónica me gusta y espero aprender mucho en este foro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## RoyHH (Abr 12, 2022)

Dios les bendiga.

Mi nombre es Roy y soy técnico, agradezco la oportunidad de ser parte de esta gran comunidad y espero poder aprender mas y compartir tambien con ustedes, que Dios los guarde a cada uno y a su familia, todos los días de sus vidas.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Mis.6 (Abr 12, 2022)

Hola, buenas noches, soy Melina tengo 23 años y me interesa la electrónica es algo que quiero aprender me gusta mucho pero nunca tuve el tiempo de poder aprender y ponerlo en práctica.  Viendo imágenes entre al foro y leyendo los comentarios me convencí y me registre me parece que hay mucha gente y opiniones interesantes que me van a servir para seguir creciendo y aprendiendo más del tema, les agradezco sus comentarios y que sigan bien todos


----------



## Jander (Abr 13, 2022)

Buenas soy instalador/oficial de señales/teleco y me gustaría aprender más cosas del mundillo, varios proyectos siempre en marcha aver si cacharreando un poco por el foro puedo sacar cosillas y que nos ayudemos entre todos, un saludo


----------



## Abacotv (Abr 13, 2022)

Hola gracias por dejarme participar. luis Muñoz de Chile.


----------



## Feliche55 (Abr 13, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy Felix, 59 años y me gusta la electrónica, soy aficionado e intentado estudiar ya hace unos años en escuelas del estado de mi país Argentina, solo cursé un año básico el cual no me resultó, así que intento leer cada tanto , no hacer macanas y no tocar más de la cuenta, mis saludos a los expertos del foro , espero me ayuden en mis pequeños intentos de algún proyecto que necesite realizar.


----------



## CO6LSB. (Abr 14, 2022)

Hola a todos desde Cuba, un saludo, sigo este canal hace rato, me gusta y he sacado varias lecciones de aquí . Mi nombre Livan Suarez , como ven soy radioaficionado.

 Un gusto estar por acá.    CO6LSB


----------



## CAPRICHOSASV (Abr 15, 2022)

Buenas tardes*. M*uchas gracias por aceptarme en vuestro grupo*.
S*oy un aficionado a la electr*ó*nica, siempre lo fui, esto se complementa con lo que fue mi trabajo y mis aficiones de antes y de ahora, como es la restauración de aparatos antiguos, o mejor dicho, el intento*.
S*aludos afectuosos.


----------



## sayder (Abr 15, 2022)

Hola a todos.
Mi nombre es Alejandro Rodriguez, soy de la ciudad de Masaya en Nicaragua, soy ingeniero en computación y sistemas, soy principiante en el área de la electrónica pero me gusta mucho y quiero empezar en este mundo, de antenamano muchas gracias por la ayuda que me puedan brindar en este foro y espero tambien ser de ayuda para otros.

Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## Adriatico (Abr 15, 2022)

Hola!
Soy Adrián Peña de México.


----------



## chaplinito90 (Abr 15, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy Rolo de Buenos Aires Argentina ,  apasionado por la electrónica,  en especial audio .  Espero poder aclarar mis dudas
y aclarar las dudas de los demás.


----------



## mkiv87 (Abr 15, 2022)

Buenas noches, soy un nuevo usuario del foro, os he encontrado buscando solución a algunas averías de mis electrodomésticos propios y vengo a presentarme.  Soy de Gran Canaria y estoy por aquí para aprender! saludos!


----------



## Djgustavosilva (Abr 15, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Gustavo Silva, tengo 30 años. Aun soy novato en la electrónica pero me encanta. Espero poder aprender más con los colegas aquí, muchas gracias,  bendiciones a todos.


----------



## sobrinof (Abr 16, 2022)

Hola, Soy Fernando de Madrid, un saludo a todos


----------



## Ariel4773 (Abr 16, 2022)

Gracias por aceptarme. Soy técnico electrónico y espero aprender y colaborar con el grupo


----------



## jvalencia (Abr 17, 2022)

Hola a Todos ! Juan Valencia es mi nombre, soy ingeniero en electrónica, saludos en los que les pueda apoyar con gusto.


----------



## gerores (Abr 17, 2022)

Buenas tardes. 
Mi nombre es GERARDO Ortiz,  aficionado a la electrónico


----------



## DANIEL DSP (Abr 17, 2022)

Gracias por aceptarme !!!! saludos para todo el grupo


----------



## enzotrebor (Abr 17, 2022)

Buenas noches 🙂


----------



## clementerogelio (Abr 18, 2022)

Hola amigos, soy ingeniero en electrónica, por si puedo ayudar...


----------



## Guille89 (Abr 18, 2022)

Buenas grupo, me llamo Guillermo Álvarez, soy cubano, me estoy iniciando el el mundo de la electrónica, específicamente en el audio y nada, me acerqué a este foro por una publicación de un amplificador a igbt, tema que estoy revisando, saludos a todos y gracias por compartir conocimientos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## riskotres0 (Abr 18, 2022)

Hola a todos.
Espero poder ayudaros y que me ayudéis.
Un saludo


----------



## raulcruz63 (Abr 18, 2022)

Que tal amigos mi entencion es aprender un poco más sobre amplificadores de audio. Hice en los 80 cursos y Radio Y TV pero siempre me gustó más el audio. Y quería aprender un poco más.


----------



## riccc (Abr 18, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Ricardo Fernández, soy estudiante de Sistemas digitales en 4 semestre.
Me gusta la electrónica, a mucho pesar de que me cuesta mucho trabajo entender, pero al ser fascinación me resulta mas tranquilo su estudio.
Tengo 17 años y creo que eso es todo.
Espero ser util en este foro para ser reciproco a la ayuda brindada.


----------



## Romar2 (Abr 18, 2022)

Hola soy de Tandil Bs. As. Estudie electronica cundo tenia 14 años y los equipós de radio y tv valvulares (se daran cuenta ya cuantos años tengo) de ahi en mas todo lo que vino despues fui autodidacta en su momento con Radio Practica y Radiotecnica hasta que se tuvo acceso a internet que nos cambio la vida. Nunca me dedique profesionalmente pero sí lo hice como hobby. Hace muchos años que estaba registrado en este sitio pero bueno quise entrar y me olvide la contraseña y perdi mi usuario, asi que me registro nuevamente para poder participar de esto tan interesante.


----------



## RaulZama (Abr 18, 2022)

Buenas, soy Raul de Merida Venezuela, entré en este foro para obtener nuevos conocimientos y aportar un poco de lo que se... en fin, para retro alimentación.


----------



## Simonchacon (Abr 18, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Simon Chacon, Venezolano en Ecuador, no se de electronica, pero estoy interesado en aprender lo que pueda, no busco un profesor solo asesoría en alguna pregunta que pueda hacer, mas o menos se testear algunos componentes, agradezco cualquier ayuda, saludos.


----------



## Mangorro (Abr 19, 2022)

Buenas a todos.
Mi nombre es Jorge. Soy aficionado a la electrónica, me encanta reparar cosas.
Soy un anti obsolescencia programada.
Siempre que puedo intento arreglarlo por mi mismo en plan DIY.
Me encantaría aprender más sobre reparación de fallas en tarjetas electrónicas de electrodomésticos.
Gracias  a todos.


----------



## Aaffero (Abr 19, 2022)

Bueno, soy Alfredo, vivo en la Ciudad de México, estoy aquí para aprender y compartir conocimientos. Siempre he pensado que la mejor manera de contribuir en la sociedad es compartiendo conocimientos y experiencias, así hacemos que este gran sistema de engranes vaya más suave, haha saludos!


----------



## AMONTES (Abr 19, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Bien, soy Abraham Montes, profesional jubilado de electronica aplicada a informática y diseñador de circuitos, ahora mi trabajo es totalmente de aficionado a las reparaciones de aparatos electricos/electronicos y devolverles a la vida, todolo que encuentro lo intento reparar, quizas sea por deformación profesional despues de 40 años de trabajo en mantenimiento en automatismos de una multinacional del Acero.
Me es grato conversar con personas que tengan las mismas inquietudes, he encontrado este foro al azar y me ha gustado la forma de hacer las cosas, espero aprender y dejar mi aportación a las personas a las que pudiera ayudar desde mi experiencia.
Gracias.


----------



## liubertgarciacarrera (Abr 19, 2022)

Saludos gente, soy de Cuba, aficionado a la electrónica (entiendo algo) y veo que tratan temas que me interesan pues aquí en Cuba hay que ser plomero, albañil, electricista, etc., fue una broma. Salud, que Dios les bendiga.


----------



## Luarmando (Abr 20, 2022)

Hola...yo nunca me presenté hasta ahora, tampoco no se si estoy escribiendo en lugar correcto , jajaa
Soy Armando Ravasio y soy radioaficionado, lu5jcb, me parece muy  lindo sitio y les agradezco que me dejen participar , muchas gracias.


----------



## ananita (Abr 21, 2022)

Hola, buenos días
Mi nombre es Ana y soy de Galicia. Actualmente estoy estudiando un Fp de Automatización y Robótica Industrial. Me encanta investigar y estar al tanto de todas  las novedades del sector.
Espero aprender mucho de todos 
Un saludo.


----------



## Fran.awa (Abr 21, 2022)

Buenos días, mí nombre es Franco Gustavo Chamorro Kleiner, nacido en Misiones; y desde pequeño que me fascina la electrónica(recuerdos de mí viejo encendiendo la PC de mesa para jugar al Doom, el C.S. 1.6 en los cibers, etc), y vine acá buscando hacer un tester casero, dicho sea de paso, complicado lo veo...pero estoy con muchos ánimos de compartir los conocimientos que obtuve y estoy obteniendo en los cursos de electrónica que estoy haciendo.
Sin más, espero la pasemos piola juntos ;D.


----------



## Beto9666 (Abr 21, 2022)

Un Gran saludo colegas! Me presento! soy Alberto Guilarte de Venezuela! Llevo mas de 12 años de experiencia en el mundo de la electronica, en la mayoria de los casos trabajo con Gpus, Motherboards, fuentes conmutadas entre otros..! Estoy a la órden para lo que necesiten!


----------



## Pablo2895 (Abr 21, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Pablo, soy de Santa Fe Argentina, soy lo que podriamos llamar un principiante, pero con ganas de aprender encontrando soluciones, mi fuerte es la computacion pero tambien me interesa la electronica y ambas van bien de la mano, espero poder ayudar en algo, muchas gracias y saludos a todos !!


----------



## Ronaide (Abr 21, 2022)

Hola soy Ronaide de Santiago de Cuba, Cuba. Me estoy iniciando en el tema de las lavadoras. Saludos a todos


----------



## mark saura (Abr 22, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy Mark de Vigo, gracias por recibirme en este foro tan interesante.
Saludos.


----------



## haritza (Abr 22, 2022)

Hola a todos , me llamo Víctor y me gusta aprender y seguro que lo haré en este foro.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Trilock (Abr 22, 2022)

Hola a todos.
Mi nombre es Raúl, mi pasión por la electrónica me viene por la curiosidad de saber cómo funcionan las cosas


----------



## AngelB (Abr 22, 2022)

Hola me llamo Angel, he llegado aquí buscando información de electrónica, un saludo a todas/dos.


----------



## Jujope (Abr 22, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Juan José, tengo 76 años, y soy de La Rioja España, siempre me fascino la electrónica, hace muchos años empecé un curso de electrónica por correspondencia que no pude terminar por circunstancias de la vida, ahora que tengo mucho tiempo pienso hacerlo, y poder aprender de Uds. ( Naturalmente que lo mío ahora es por "Jovi".


----------



## omarelifaz (Abr 22, 2022)

Saludos desde Oruro, Bolivia.

Bendiciones a todos, gracias por aceptarme en el foro, andaba en busca de como realizar algunos cálculos tilt down y me tope con el foro, me gustan las telecomunicaciones espero aportar con lo poco que conosco y lo mucho que de seguro aprenderé en el foro.

Un abrazo,
Omar Elifaz.


----------



## Ed4bate (Abr 23, 2022)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Edgar y soy de la Cd. de México, soy un novato que no sabe prácticamente nada de soldadura, apenas comienzo a entender los diagramas, pero desde que mi mamá tenía un estereo Genezy allá por el año 2005 y que esa ocasión recuerdo, el láser no funcionaba bien, lo desarmé y a pesar de no poder arreglar la falla, ya que no le sé al láser, me encantó interactuar con las piezas, a la fecha pues le he metido mano a algunos de mis celulares, recientemente a un minicomponete que tengo. Creo que como todos a veces echando a perder se aprende jajaja. Saludos y espero aprender más de este mundo


----------



## marcoscyber (Abr 24, 2022)

Hola a todos soy Marcos de Argentina y me gusta mucho la electronica, espero poder aprender y ayudar en el foro.


----------



## Slaz90 (Abr 25, 2022)

Hola, soy Luis. Hago electrónica amateur por el mero placer de aprender y para hacer mis reparaciones básicas yo mismo. Trabajo con amplificadores y efectos de guitarra sobre todo, ya que soy músico.


----------



## Alfredo G (Abr 26, 2022)

Amigos mi cordial saludo, soy Alfredo G...gracias por toda su ayuda e igual estoy para colaborarles ...


----------



## josemig (Abr 27, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy Josemi, gracias por aceptarme. Siempre he trasteado algo en la electrónica pero con conocimientos básicos, espero aprender aquí a trastear mejor.


----------



## Blopas (Abr 27, 2022)

Buenas a todos!
Soy Pablo Frutos y estoy terminando de estudiar electrónica. Estoy liado con el proyecto final y he recurrido al foro para resolver algunas dudas.


----------



## ertruan (Abr 27, 2022)

Me llamo Miguel Nistal y soy un apasionado a la electrónica informatizada, soy de España y tengo 61 años, caigo en este foro por San Google y espero me acepteis estar entre ustedes, un gran saludo señores.


----------



## alramono (Abr 27, 2022)

Mi nombre es Alejandro, llevo mas de 30 años trabajando en electronica, siempre es bueno estar en contacto con gente que comparta la misma pasion


----------



## deyde (Abr 28, 2022)

Soy Daniel Esteban , de Argentina, me apasiona la electrónica y muchas veces le dedico tiempo a restaurar aparatos viejos, me gustan las radios a válvulas y hacer desarrollos para automatismos.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## WILMER28 (Abr 28, 2022)

Bueno soy apasionado por el mundo de la electrónica aunque no soy constante en la materia, siempre me mantengo en la actividad con algo de experiencia que siempre la aplico en resolver problemas puntuales.


----------



## Norlingen (Abr 29, 2022)

Hola a todos.
Me llamo Marco, soy de León (España) y me inicio en este foro esperando aprender lo máximo posible y agradeciendo a todos los que mas saben, el compartir todos esos conocimientos.
Un saludo y abrazos a todos.


----------



## Cokeko (Abr 29, 2022)

Buenas! soy Luciano, de Neuquén, Argentina. No se mucho del tema. Estoy armando un equipo de sonido para mi living y quiero aprender sobre sonido. Gracias!


----------



## robeto2k (Abr 29, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es Roberto, hace muchos años que vengo trabajando el reparaciones electronicas, mayormente placas de notebooks, pero tambien algunas impresas cada tanto, por eso me llamo la atencion el foro y queria entrar, mi hobby es mi trabajo, sino estoy en el trabajo me entretengo mirando alguna plaquita...


----------



## DJ Scihacker (Abr 30, 2022)

Buenas. Soy de Mar del Plata. Me dí de alta en el foro al encontrar gente que presta desinteresada ayuda. Unos capos. Espero estar al nivel. Saludos.


----------



## enriquebel (May 2, 2022)

Buenos días, soy Enrique desde España, provincia de Albacete, localidad de Madrigueras. Tengo 51 y llevo ya algún tiempo con inquietudes en electrónica, a nivel de hobby, ya que me parece un campo fascinante. Os encontré de casualidad, a través de google como casi siempre.
Espero aprender mucho y colaborar en lo que se pueda.
Saludos a todos y todas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Yender aao (May 3, 2022)

Cordial saludos, me presento, mi nombre es Yender Agustín Anaya Ortega. Me uno a este foro de Electrónica con la inducción de aprender y compartir conocimientos o información que nos permitan desarrollar proyectos, gracias.


----------



## Roberto Rivero (May 3, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​




Soy Ing. en Control Automático, que estoy casi para el retiro y que ayudaré en lo que pueda en este foro
Gracias


----------



## jinfante (May 3, 2022)

Hola a todos los hermanos de nuestro querido planeta ,  soy Johnny Infante de Lima Peru trabajo en instrumentacion sismica, pero tambien me gusta el sonido de buena calidad siempre ando en buscando  esquematicos de amplificadores o preamplificadores para ensamblarlos por diversion y comparar el sonido con otros.


----------



## Electrodinamix (May 3, 2022)

Hola, gracias por admitirme en el foro. Saludos a los miembros!


----------



## Dario Buenaventura (May 4, 2022)

Buen Dia .Soy electricista del automotor y me gusta mucho la electronica


----------



## mekium (May 4, 2022)

Hola a todos!
Uno nuevo por aquí desde Alicante.
Aficionado a la electrónica desde que tengo memoria y cabreado con los "técnicos" que se dedican únicamente a cambiar placas o directamente recomendar que te compres uno nuevo!
Saludos.


----------



## admemasanmartin (May 4, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Ema de Buenos Aires Argentina, desde muy chico me gusta la electrónica y todo lo relacionado a la tecnología, la verdad me gusta aprender mucho.


----------



## cristian1979 (May 4, 2022)

Holaaaaa mi nombre es Cristian tengo 42 años me apasiona el mundo eléctrico y electrónico y me dedico desde los 15 años a las reparaciones de todo tipo de electrodomésticos del hogar, comercio e industrias, soy de Argentina Localidad de Godoy Provincia de Santa fe.
Les dejo mi respecto saludos y un gran abraso para todo este mundo de conocimientos, ayuda, aprendizaje y amistades en soluciones de todo tipo en el campo seguir creciendo, tanto para aprendices hobbistas alumnos, maestros, técnicos ingenieros como los mismos colaboradores en general.


----------



## ElNegron50 (May 5, 2022)

Hala a todos, soy Harry Jimenez desde Venezuela, y les doy un gran saludos a todos ustedes con esos excelentes consejos que les dan a todos los que piden ayuda. Los Felicito.
Saludos.


----------



## JUMASAN (May 5, 2022)

Hola soy Juan Martinez soy de Alcorcón, me gusta la electronica reparar y restaurar aparatos que tengo en casa que son un poco antiguos, tengo 64 años y ahora tengo el tiempo que necesito para entretenerme en estas cosas que me gustan, y en este foro veo que hay un buen grupo de gente buena.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## roroal23 (May 5, 2022)

Saludos, soy Roosevelt Rodríguez,50 años, he ingresado a este foro con el solo propósito de obtener de primera mano los consejos de los técnicos especializados en materia electrónica y así solventar algunas de las interrogantes en cuanto a reparaciones de electrodomésticos se refiere,  Espero pueda contar con el asesoramiento y apoyo de esta comunidad.


----------



## Ghozt143 (May 6, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Christian recién estoy comenzando en el mundo de la programación tengo algo de experiencia y recurro a la ayuda de foros para que me brinden ayuda en temas relacionados, gracias de antemano y saludos


----------



## nebeco (May 6, 2022)

Hola buen y Bendecido dia para todos amigos y colegas ,mi nombre es Nelson Benitez soy de Colombia,toda  mi vida me agustado la Electronica soy Tecnico Electronico ,laboro hace años en esa profesion  aca en mi pais .Espero intercambiar informacion con los amigos y colegas sobre temas relacionados a esta materia.           Saludos a todos y Bendicines


----------



## Mobal (May 6, 2022)

Hola, soy Humbert Baldayo, vivo en Caracas Venezuela, soy Ing Electrónico y me dedico a reparar equipos electrónicos. Espero apoyar a la comunidad que nos gusta esta area de trabajo y estudio. Saludos.


----------



## lightvirus (May 7, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre DeAtHSteIn, vengo de Thailandia.

Hi, my name DeAtHSteIn  come form TH


----------



## Yussgs (May 7, 2022)

Buenas ! Soy Yuss y postro desde el país Vasco español , me gustaría aprender como aportar datos de interés ! Un saludo.


----------



## Ludi2022 (May 7, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...





DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​




Hola soy Luis de Bs.As. Argentina, hobbista de electrónica , jubilado.


----------



## adalbertosalazar007 (May 7, 2022)

Buenas noch*E*s a todos*.
M*i nombre es *A*dalberto *S*alazar soy de Gautemala me encontre este foro donde busque soluciones a varias cosas como reprogramar y creo que aca hay mucho potencial espero compartir y compartan Dios le Bendiga y cualquier Dudas e*S*tamos para servirle compañ*E*ros.


----------



## Iketri99 (May 8, 2022)

Hola soy Cristian un apasionado de la electrónica de vez en cuando reparo algún amplificador de car audio que me traen los colegas y estoy aquí para aprenden y aportar mis conocimientos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Iketri99 (May 8, 2022)

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## jordipin (May 9, 2022)

Hola:

Soy Jordi. Me gusta le electrónica desde siempre. Con algunos conocimientos y sin demasiado tiempo para poder dedicarme como me gustaría. 

Saludos!


----------



## charles641223 (May 9, 2022)

Estoy muy feliz de compartir con la gran comunidad de electrónica aquí e intercambiar diferentes ideas para aprender más sobre proyectos y equipos.
Gracias una vez más por ser parte de Forosdeelectronica

I am really happy to share with the big community of electronics here and exchange differents ideas to learn more about projects and equipments.
Thank you one more time to be part of Forosdeelectronica.


----------



## DEMIIIURGUE (May 9, 2022)

Hola, con ayuda de los foros he logrado solucionar problemas desde hace bastante tiempo, me creo esta cuenta solo para acceder a conocimiento colectivo. En caso de que yo sepa algo que pueda ayudarte, te lo diré con gusto.


----------



## Chorrog (May 10, 2022)

Buenos días. Soy Raul de Madrid.
Me encanta reparar cosas de electrónica aunque en realidad trabajo arreglando ascensores.
Estoy aquí para aprender todo lo que pueda y para aportar en lo que yo sepa.


----------



## cobrew2003 (May 10, 2022)

Hola buenas, soy nuevo y no tengo ni idea, espero ir aprendiendo xdd


----------



## raike (May 10, 2022)

Hola, me presento:
Soy de Galicia y trabajo en una tienda de electrónica, reparamos un poco de todo y entre ello también televisores. Espero que me ayudeis cuando tenga alguna duda y ayudaros yo cuando mis conocimientos sean los necesarios para tales casos. Un saludo


----------



## Chavito2000 (May 10, 2022)

Mi nombre es Gustavo Jimenez, desde siempre me ha gustado la electrónica y estoy en el momento de querer ahondar en el tema como autodidacta y aprender por lo que saben.

Saludos.


----------



## EnriqueHK (May 10, 2022)

Buenos días!

Soy Enrique, un ingeniero español viviendo en Hong Kong. Actualmente llevo una pequeña empresa de distribución de componentes electrónicos, y siendo sincero, más allá de encantarme la electrónica (obviamente), me gustaría poder encontrar potenciales clientes, porque creo que la comunidad hispana y latina debería cooperar más para así poder competir con la anglosajona. 

Mucha suerte a todos con vuestros proyectos!


----------



## AnuiBRC (May 11, 2022)

Hola a todos! Muchas gracias!


----------



## Ernest ion litio (May 11, 2022)

*H*ola buenas tardes*,* mi nombre es *E*rnesto Ariel *B*idegain de *A*rgentina*,* 42 años he vuelto a mi hobby de electrónica después de muchos años...gracias por aceptarme en el foro*,* espero aprender mucho de todos uds y poder ayudar cuando llegue el momento...


----------



## Lemmy (May 12, 2022)

Hola


----------



## cabrizzio (May 12, 2022)

Hola a todos.
Me llamo César y tengo 66 años de edad.
En mi juventud estudié ingeniería electrónica hasta 4to año (estudios no concluidos); y ahora utilizo la electrónica como pasatiempos.
Soy docente de una institución de nivel secundario y encontré este sitio buscando circuitos simples para armar una fuente de alimentación regulada y variable para ser utilizada en el laboratorio de físico-química (se me ocurrió hacer un proceso de cobreado con electrólisis como práctica con los alumnos).
Hace unos meses compré una plaquita Arduino para comenzar a hacer algunas pruebas pero aún no he tenido tiempo de dedicarme a ellos.
Saludos a todos,
César.


----------



## Hernandez.Arc29 (May 12, 2022)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Rafael Hernandez, soy de Venezuela y tengo 22 años, me considero un apasionado de la electrónica, me gusta saber como funcionan los aparatos electrónicos y me apasiona la robotica.


----------



## ecusivan (May 12, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Facundo, soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Soy electromecánico, me gusta la electrónica. Estoy comenzando este mundo, actualmente trabajo para un taller (Ecusivan) que me está enseñando mucho y me gustaría seguir aprendiendo acá y compartir lo que se con ustedes.
Saludos a todos!


----------



## Impedancio (May 12, 2022)

Hola! Otro ignorante que se suma al mágico y súper lógico mundo de la electrónica. Gracias por recibirme


----------



## Cache (May 13, 2022)

Buenos días, soy César Del Castillo, me dedico a la electricidad y electrónica industrial desde siempre, y me gusta este foro. No suelo registrarme pero este foro esta muy bueno . Saludos.


----------



## FelipeT (May 13, 2022)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Felipe. Estoy terminando grado superior de mecatrónica y realizando practicas. Espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda y seguro aprender de ustedes.

Saludos.


----------



## electronica inova (May 13, 2022)

Muchisimas gracias amigos por dejarme ser parte de su grupo,  espero poder ser digno de pertener y ayudar,  les agradezco mucho, soy de Merida Yucatan.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## charlie_uy (May 13, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy operador de radio, dj retirado (mentira uno jamas se retira de eso) y tecnico eléctrico, ademas de aficionado a la electronica. Entre en este foro porque me interesa intercambiar opiniones de proyectos y cosas que se me ocurren y aprender, un saludo a todos.


----------



## engmaciel (May 13, 2022)

Hola. soy Maciel. Soy un apasionado de la electrónica y me gustó mucho este grupo.
Saludos.


----------



## rparmas (May 14, 2022)

Hola a todos
Me llamo Rubén Pérez Armas, trabajo en un taller de TI desde el 2015, soy de Cienfuegos, Cuba y mi deseo es poder compartir con colegas y amigos sobre cualquier tema relacionado con reparacion de equipos.
Saludos


----------



## etrascastro (May 14, 2022)

Hola a todos.

Soy Enrique, de España. Aunque soy de la rama eléctrica me gusta mucho la electrónica.

Espero aprender mucho de este foro.


----------



## Jaime Seminario (May 15, 2022)

Hola un saludo a todos los miembros, me llamo Jaime Seminario, me gusta la electrónica y para avanzar en este campo casi siempre reparo equipos de audio, video, Pcs, TV y también construyo partes electrónicas para solucionar equipos dañados que algunos creen imposibles de reparar. Tengo preparación universitaria en la especialidad.
Como anécdota e algún momento me presenté para cubrir un puesto en reparación de equipos de oficina y me lo negaron, pero yo pedí una prueba para demostrar mi capacidad y el encargado me dijo ... si reparas 10 máquinas te doy el puesto, yo acepté y logré reparar 9, la décima no la terminé por falta de tiempo pero gané el puesto, seis meses después se realizó una fiesta en la empresa y uno de los socios se me acercó y me dijo ... eres un hombre muy capaz y te felicito, esas 10 máquinas que reparaste nadie pudo repararlas, pensamos venderlas al reciclador pero llegaste muy seguro de tus habilidades y para eliminarte te las dieron pensando que así fracasarías.
Eso me sirvió bastante para avanzar y ahora pensando hacer un tacómetro digital para un VW escarabajo , comparaba el 7490 con el 74190 y me encontré este foro.
Espero captar algunos conocimientos y ayudar con lo que pueda ya que lo aprendido no me lo debo llevar a la tumba.


----------



## Juan bombonas (May 15, 2022)

Hola, soy Juan Bombonas, soy un aficionado a la electrónica y estoy jubilado, me gusta aprender y creo que por aquí aprenderé cositas  nuevas, muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## Barrera2022 (May 15, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es CARLOS ALBERTO BARRERA, soy docente de Educación Media en la Especialidad de Electrónica, de Nacionalidad Salvadoreña ! Saludos a Todos ! 🔊 👀 👈


----------



## hamtonius (May 16, 2022)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Antonio, soy de Sevilla y me gusta reparar y desarmar todo tipo de material electrónico .
Aparte coleccionista de videojuegos y objetos vintage.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## HECGRA (May 16, 2022)

Hola estimados/as
Mi nombre es Hector,tengo 63 años,soy tecnico en Electronica,trabaje 40 años en una empresa de servicios publicos,en el area de redes de Alta Tension,un saludo a todos.


----------



## mjrodriguez70 (May 16, 2022)

Hola!
Soy Mauricio Rodríguez, Chileno, de Concepcion. Soy Ingeniero en Mecánica automotriz y me dedico especialmente a la electrónica automotriz desde hace varios años. Espero poder contribuir en el foro y aprender también de vuestra experiencia.

Un abrazo!


----------



## jvasquez0001 (May 16, 2022)

Saludos a todos, me llamo John keneth vasquez y soy apacionado de la electrotecnia, su comunidad es muy completa y me gustaria participar y aprender de ustedes y apoyar en lo que pueda.

Se que nunca dejare de aprender y que siempre hay alguien que sabe mas que uno mismo.

Trabajo como electricista industrial, antes reparaba televisores y radios cuando estaba desempleado y hoy en dia sigo aprendiendo.

Les deseo exitos.


----------



## mikyafull (May 17, 2022)

Buen día gente, mi nombre es Miguel, soy de Buenos Aires y actualmente vivo en Córdoba, Argentina,  aficionado a la electrónica, he realizado un curso de un año con un genio en el tema  y he aprendido lo que pude, de ahí en más, autodidacta, aprendiendo, razonando y leyendo, me dedico a la reparación de placas de cintas de correr, en eso les puedo ayudar, tengo mucha información sobre ese tema, por el resto, les pediré de su ayuda, saludos.


----------



## rearciniegasu (May 17, 2022)

Muy buenas para todos y todas.

Mi nombre es Rafael Arciniegas, y les escribo desde Bogotá, Colombia. Me ha gustado la electrónica desde muy pequeño, pero no se me dieron las circunstancias de estudiarla profesionalmente. En mis años de estudio en el colegio, me enamoré de esta vocacional ya que los estudiantes de años mas adelantados estaban realizando el ensamble de un radio amplificador a tubos; y me fascinó la idea de estudiar también esa vocacional y sobre todo el armar mi propio radio a tubos. Desafortunadamente cuando escogí la vocacional de electricidad y electrónica en octavo grado; nunca me enseñaron lo que yo quería aprender. Una gran frustración. No pasamos de siempre resolver circuitos serie - paralelo. Fue una gran pérdida de tiempo y sobre todo una gran frustración.

Durante la reciente pandemia, me encontré por pura casualidad con unos videos de reparaciones de antiguos radios a tubos. Que increíble, y ¡como aprendí!. Hoy heme aquí, soñando otra vez en construir aquel radio.

De antemano les agradezco mucho por este medio, y espero poder ayudar a los integrantes y también, llevar a cabo este sueño.

Muchas gracias a todos y muchos éxitos.


----------



## alexcifu (May 18, 2022)

Buenas, solo saludaros, a ver si puedo echar una mano y que me la echen a mi. Soy informático pero tengo que tirar de estos foros por resolver mis dudas.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## LEZDAN83 (May 18, 2022)

Buenas. Me llamo Daniel Lezcano, soy de Paraguay, soy técnico electrónico, durante mucho tiempo no me dediqué mas a la electrónica de electrodomésticos y afines, ahora que me vuelvo a dedicar me encuentro en una situación que no hay de otra que rebuscarte por Internet, la solución rápida de algunos aparatos y así caí en esta página donde al leer los post y comentarios me pareció super interesante, mas por los diagramas disponibles ya que casi no se consiguen así que aqui estoy tambien en lo que pueda ayudar a los colegas y hobbistas.


----------



## jlmk25 (May 18, 2022)

Hola a todos me llamo Jesús, soy de la provincia de Tucumán en Argentina y estoy en un curso de electrónica , soy analista en sistemas y me gusta programar juegos... ahora estoy aprendiendo a armar amplificadores y sobre reparación de tv ..


----------



## Gustavoam1967 (May 19, 2022)

Hola: Me llamo Gustavo, soy de Zona Sur del Gran Buenos Aires. Comencé con la electrónica a los 10 años y ahora con 55 intento trasladarle todo lo posible a mi hijo de 17 que estudia programación. Me he dedicado a reparaciones de radio, TV, audio etc., paralelamente a los 20 años comencé con la informática.


----------



## vra89 (May 19, 2022)

Hola espero todos est*é*n b*ie*n, me llamo *S*antiago y hace unos meses atr*á*s, me vovi*ó* a picar el bichito de la elect*ó*nica y quise refrescar y reforzar los conocimientos que aprend*í* años atr*á*s en mi *é*poca de estudiante, he visto desde hace poco un buen ambiente en este foro y eso me obliga a querer involucrarme mas, gracias a Dios por la electronica y espero que sigamos aumentando todos, mucho mas conocimiento, un gran abrazo desde *c*olombia y es un placer estar aquí.


----------



## videodvdrama (May 20, 2022)

Hola soy gran apasionado de la electronica vintage,,  soy de Asturias  (Epaña) y me gusta recuperar los grandes olvidados en el trastero y volver a darles vida.. soy un gran coleccionista..


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Galahad (May 20, 2022)

Me llamo Israel , pero me conocen como Galahad , tengo 20 años y soy de México . Actualmente curso mi segundo año en la carrera de mecatrónica. Me interesan los proyectos de electrónica por sus diversas aplicaciones y es agradable ver funcionar algo creado por ti.
Estoy pasando una transición en la que dejo de lado el hardware y trato de desarrollar habilidades en cuanto a software, me resulta un poco tedioso pero aún busco mi estilo para programar . Quiero seguir aprendiendo y eso me llevó aquí.


----------



## rizkk (May 20, 2022)

Hola amigos. Encantado de compartir con todos vosotros nuestras experiencias en este mundo maravilloso de la Electrónica. Soy rizkk de España y llevo años como aficionado a todos los temas relacionados con la electricidad y la electrónica. Saludos para todos.


----------



## MRGSoft (May 21, 2022)

Hola me llama Mario, y me encanta la electrónica. Espero poder aprender y aportar en este foro todo lo que este a mi alcance.
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## MuyNovato (May 21, 2022)

Buenas! Soy MuyNovato! Y como mi nombre indica vengo a abrasaros a preguntas... Me estoy aficionando a la electrónica y estoy en el punto en el que quiero entender, no solo aprender. Soy programador de profesión, por lo que podéis preguntarme lo que queráis.  Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Suarse (May 21, 2022)

Hola a todos. Soy aficionado a la electrónica. Español, aunque vivo en Alemania. He llegado a este foro buscando información para reparar un teclado Yamaha.


----------



## mateo01morales (May 21, 2022)

Mi nombre es Mateo Morales, tengo 20 años, estudiante de ingeniería eléctrica. Llevo años haciendo inventos caseros de robotica y electrónica y entré a la universidad con la esperanza de poder resolver muchas dudas que se me generaban, pero me di cuenta que la universidad está centrada en otros aspectos con los cuales estoy muy contento pero siguen muchas dudas sin poder resolverse en mi desarrollo en este hermoso camino de la electrónica, espero en este foro poder encontrar alivio a todas esas preguntas.


----------



## yoanr (May 21, 2022)

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Yoan y me gusta mucho la electrónica. No soy graduado pero aún así he reparado algunos equipos y me gustaría aprender más con ustedes, gracias.


----------



## alfasol (May 22, 2022)

Hola, buenos días. Es un gusto poder compartir experiencias con los apasionados por la electrónica como yo. Soy técnico especialista y ejerzo desde hace años. Mi edad prefiero callármela, tampoco hay que hurgar en la herida.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Taraxaci (May 22, 2022)

Hello to everyone
I'm Tarkan from Turkey
I wish you good sharing.
Sharing knowledge is a good way to improve ourselves.




			
				Taraxaci dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos
> Soy Tarkan de Turquía
> Les deseo un buen compartir.
> Compartir conocimientos es una buena manera de mejorarnos a nosotros mismos.


----------



## allago (May 22, 2022)

Buenas tardes, he comenzado hace unos días con RFID, me parece algo muy interesante, ya que soy un electrónico industrial de los 80, pero mi experiencia avanza día a día, espero aprender algo más de esta tecnologia. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Leonard99 (May 22, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Leonardo, soy de Argentina, tengo 26 años y soy un apasionado de la música, la fotografía y las computadoras. Creías que iba a decir que era la electrónica? me encanta la electrónica! de hecho la he aplicado a mis pasiones anteriormente mencionadas, soy un autodidacta y me gusta aprender sobre el funcionamiento de las cosas y más que nada si se estropean, tratar de repararlas es una diversión más y muy gratificante si el resultado es positivo. Creo que compartir el conocimiento y las experiencias nos hacen crecer a todos y de mi parte aportaré todo lo que sepa para que algún artefacto tenga una oportunidad de prolongar su vida útil antes de terminar en la basura, gran saludo a todos!


----------



## radiomen (May 23, 2022)

Hola, acabo de unirme a ustedes, estoy relacionado con los transmisores de FM, gracias por compartir.

Hello, I just joined you, I'm related to FM transmitters, thank you for your sharing.


----------



## Robert_Polson (May 23, 2022)

Buenas a todos! me presento soy de argentina y espero me puedan ayudar con algunas cuestiones!!

vivan los foros!


----------



## Matiasalf (May 23, 2022)

Buenas, soy Alfredo de Colombia, gracias por recibirme.


----------



## robert975 (May 23, 2022)

Hola compañeros soy Roberto me encuentro en la ciudad de Mèxico soy Tècnico e  Ingeniero en Electrònica y de Comunicaciones me dedico a realizar casi todo tipo de reparaciones enfocado màs en el area de audio profesional, aunque tambièn estoy muy interesado y metido en el area de video en pantallas, etc Me gusta siempre aprender cosas nuevas y estoy abierto a el progreso y estoy seguro que podrè aprender un poco de cada uno de ustedes ya que siempre es importante seguirse actualizando y màs en este mundo de la Electrònica. Quedo a sus ordenes si en algo puedo ayudar o aportar. 

Un abrazo para cada uno de ustedes colegas


----------



## Franco_E (May 24, 2022)

Buenos días, me llamo Franco Rojas, soy de Buenos Aires-Argentina, soy técnico en informática y de a poco quiero aprender sobre electrónica, aportaré en lo que pueda con mis conocimientos en este foro.


----------



## Gve2022 (May 24, 2022)

Hola buenas tardes gusto saludarlos soy eduardo , no tengo conocimiento en electrónica y estoy en busca de un ingeniero para un pequeño proyecto de DAQ que deje en el foro de señales analogicas DAQ. Saludos


----------



## claudecir (May 24, 2022)

oula adoro eletronica e fico atento para qualquer novidade


----------



## javi1998.mm (May 25, 2022)

¡Hola! Mi nombre es Javier, tengo 30 años y vivo en A Coruña, España. Encantado de conocerlos.

Me encanta el mundo de la electrónica y la informática desde que era un chaval, siempre me llamó la atención experimentar con las cosas que tenía en casa.


----------



## RAGASI (May 25, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Empiezo


Me llamo Ramiro, y soy aficionado a la electrónica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Pablo nelson (May 25, 2022)

Hola a todos me dedico a rebobinar motores eléctricos y me interesa aprender ya que hay mucho combinado con mi trabajo


----------



## Adielcj (May 25, 2022)

Buenas noches , soy Adiel CJ, Oriundo de Potosí , Bolivia , desde pequeño me encantó la electrónica, en la actualidad estudio mucho para poder lograr lo que me gusta, la electroacústica , saludos.


----------



## Enrique Angel (May 26, 2022)

Hola, soy Enrique Angel de Sevilla, intentando aprender algo de electrónica


----------



## Jeytv (May 26, 2022)

Soy Gabriel de Argentina y también soy apasionado de la electrónica. Comencé a estudiar electrónica a los 14 años , dedicada a la reparación, hace más de 20 años que me dedico a la reparación de todo equipo electrónico. Hace varios años comencé a meterme en el mundo de la programación y sigo aprendiendo cada día más. Espero poder aportar al foro y poder obtener ayuda para seguir incursionando en este mundo tan apasionante de la electrónica y la programación.


----------



## Adriol (May 26, 2022)

Buenos días  a todos los integrantes de este foro!!!. Me llamo Daniel. Soy de la ciudad de Santa Fe, Argentina. Trabajé inicialmente en la industria y luego por muchos años en la docencia Técnica, en las áreas de electrónica y electricidad. Soy ingeniero electricista. Amo la tecnología y estoy incursionando actualmente en la computación gráfica e IA.


----------



## Moscarda (May 26, 2022)

Hola me llaman La Moscarda, porque estoy siempre dandole vueltas a todo. Lo que esta funcionando, para ver como funciona y lo que esta averiado, para ver si lo puedo reparar. Este foro es una maravilla para eso, para aprender. Espero que lo logre. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Juanka2020 (May 27, 2022)

Juan Ballen, pasión por la electrónica y programar Arduino


----------



## HectorPP (May 29, 2022)

Hola, buenos días, mi nombre es Hector , soy de Caldera, Chile , me gusta la electrónica y la fabricación de antenas ,  espero aprender de ustedes y también compartir mis conocimientos. Saludos.


----------



## CAMARON27 (May 29, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Abraham, tengo 40 años, y me gusta siempre estar cacharreando con cosas, si puedo ser de ayuda, adelante, saludos .


----------



## Matiasalf (May 29, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre : Alfredo de la Victoria, soy de Barranquilla Colombia, placer de estar aqui en este grupo, mis deseos es de compartir y aprender a solucionar problemas técnicos.


----------



## franci.es (May 30, 2022)

Hola, soy un total desconocedor de todo , pero muy curioso.


----------



## Marxel (May 30, 2022)

Hola me presento , me llamo Axel Frías , soy un aficionado a la electrónica , me gustan estos temas de parlante y electrónica y los circuitoa , como dije soy un aficionado , solo recreo lo que veo por ahí o reparo cosas simples.


----------



## rodojc (May 30, 2022)

Hola, soy Rodolfo Calabrese de Mar del Plata y llegué a este foro de casualidad, buscando información, soy técnico en electrónica y trabajé varios años reparando video juegos y ahora con 60 años me sigue apasionando, gracias por este foro gratuito que es muy interesante y se comparte muchos conocimientos e información.


----------



## Fer3866 (May 31, 2022)

Buenas, cómo están? Me presento, me llamo Fernando Mesa, tengo 22 años y soy aficionado de la electrónica y actualmente estudio en la UTN en Buenos Aires. Llegue acá leyendo varias publicaciones, buscando info y me sirvieron para ir aprendiendo. Así que bueno, a seguir aprendiendo y ojalá pueda aportar en algo también. Saludos a todos.


----------



## PepeLuDeCuen (Jun 1, 2022)

Hola a todo el mundo mundial.
Me llamo José Luis García, aunque no nací aquí, vivo en la provincia de Cuenca (España).
Me considero un 'Geek' (NO Friki, no confundamos...) de la electrónica desde siempre y los 60 tacos, ya no los cumplo (por que los he pasado...!).
Me gustan los temas de: "soluciones increiblemente sencillas o divertidamente complicadas" de los miembros de la comunidad. La "colaboración" ahorra mucho tiempo de navegación buscando 'lo que no encuentras' y encontrando 'lo que no necesitas'.

Lo dicho. ¡¡Saludos a todos!! 
Y, GRACIAS por estar ahí.


----------



## Edcapa (Jun 2, 2022)

Hola, muchas gracias por aceptarme, mi nombre es Eduardo y me gusta principalmente la electrónica antigua (valvular), les dejo un saludo.


----------



## ricardolg59 (Jun 2, 2022)

Gracias por aceptarme ,soy de la ciudad de Buenos Aires , Argentina y estoy con las reparaciones desde mediados de 1975, empece con los valvulares y desde entonces sigo aprendiendo para mantenerme al tanto de las tecnologias que cambian con los nuevos productos, espero aportar lo mio en este foro .Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## fm955 (Jun 2, 2022)

Saludos desde Chile, soy radiodifusor y siempre es bueno reforzar conocimientos
Saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## jfmr62 (Jun 3, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es Julio, soy de Canarias, vivo en Tenerife, la electrónica es la asignatura pendiente, debi haber estudiado sobre ello, pero por otras circustancias termine siendo auxiliar administrativo.
Como mi interes va hacia la electrónica, me ha interesado este grupo, por lo que entre todos podriamos aportanos cosas unos y otros.
Un Saludo.


----------



## jonshk (Jun 3, 2022)

Compañeros buenas tardes a todos , espero nos ayudemos mutuamente en cualquier fallo , trabajamos con varios compañeros y analizamos problemas.


----------



## PepeGomez (Jun 4, 2022)

Buenos días, apasionado de la electrónica e informática y no me gusta perder el hilo de éste tipo foros


----------



## luisrod0512 (Jun 4, 2022)

Buenos días, tardes o noches, Mi nombre es Luis Rodriguez, soy Ingeniero de Sistemas, tengo 55 años y soy apasionado de la Electrónica desde niño y ahora he unido a esta pasión un nuevo espacio para FTA...Saludos y espero compartir muchas experiencias...


----------



## hosfio (Jun 4, 2022)

Buen día a la comunidad, desde Arg. un entusiasta electrónico se presenta y saluda cordialmente.-


----------



## jhancris012 (Jun 4, 2022)

Hola a todos, me llamo Flavio, tengo 22 años vivo en Perú, soy estudiante de ing electrónica, siempre he tenido una afición a esto, y por eso estoy en esta gran comunidad, para enriquecerme de los aportes que dan , sin costo alguno.
Como también aportar en lo que sea posible, saludos!!


----------



## audiomano (Jun 4, 2022)

Buenas noches:

He visto información en el foro de la que me hace falta. para repararle un amplificador Audinac AT 510 a un amigo. Ya soy del club de Veteranos, de la época de la válvula y los transistores pero me sigue apasionando la electrónica. Una excelente iniciativa intercambiar información entre los colegas y ayudarse mutuamente. 

Cordiales saludos a todos.
Audiomano


----------



## solbahia (Jun 4, 2022)

Muchas gracias por darme la posibilidad de poder participar del foro, mi nombre es Sergio soy de Bahia Blanca. Espero poder compartir experiencias y conocimientos de esta hermosa profesión.


----------



## SANTINO14 (Jun 4, 2022)

Buenas noches a todos del grupo
Soy Carlos Chávez de Bs As..Argentina
Buscando un diagrama encontre. este foro con buena información sobre Electronica de diversos
Artefactos electrónicos , así que estoy para colaborar en lo que se pueda.
Gracias.


----------



## Kelly kapowsky (Jun 5, 2022)

Hola buenos días, mi nombre el Kelly Leal, estudiante de Ing. Electrónica, tengo 20 años y yo acabo de caer aquí  y yo no sabia que esto existía, pero que chidoooooooo


----------



## albertohurtado (Jun 5, 2022)

Soy Carlos Villalobos, de Barranquilla Colombia.
Soy Ingeniero Electrónico y en Telecomunicaciones.
Espero poder aportar y recibir de la comunidad de electrónicos.
Saludos,


----------



## Tony_ (Jun 6, 2022)

Buenos dias.
Ya estaba registrado en el foro, pero hacía años que no volvía por aquí, y la cuenta de correo con la que me registré ya no la tengo, asi que no podía recuperar la contraseña.
Al grano, me encanta la electrónica, trabajo como electrónico desde que me acuerdo y tengo la vocación de electrónico desde que me salieron los dientes.


----------



## Alexgarh (Jun 6, 2022)

Buenas noches a todos, mi nombre es Alexander García, 46 años y vivo bien al norte de EU, me encantan los temas sobre tecnología, gadgets y todo lo relacionado aunque mi profesión no tiene nada que ver, me interesa informarme y recibir apoyo ya que donde me encuentro los hispanos tienen problemas para acceder a servicios de mantenimiento y actualización en español, trato de ayudar pero hay temas o situaciones que se me presentan y no se como solucionarlos aunque a veces voy a la escuela youtube pero no encuentro la solución, espero me puedan apoyar, excelente noche a todos...


----------



## ASOINF (Jun 7, 2022)

Buenos días. Mi nombre es Pedro y vivo en Cuenca, España. Empecé a estudiar electrónica pero por algunos motivos no pude terminar los estudios de electrónica. Me gusta informarme de la actualidad en el tema y realizar algunos proyectos que veo en internet. No podré compartir conocimientos, pero espero aprender de los suyos. También soy usuario de CB (27Mz). Saludos.


----------



## narokail (Jun 7, 2022)

Buenos dias,mi nobre es Sergio desde Bilbao gracias por aceptarme en el grupo ,estoy intentando recordar y volver  a aprender sobre electronica .


----------



## MarteVall (Jun 7, 2022)

Buenos días.
Antes que nada, mis saludos, soy de Paraguay, me llamo Marciano Acosta, Analista de Sistemas y tecnico informático.
Soy aficionado a la electronica, al ingresar a este excelente foro, deseo aprender bastante con ustedes que son unos capos.
Gracias.


----------



## Chery (Jun 7, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Guillermo Pimentel y soy estudiante de sistemas computacionales, estoy en este grupo para poder reforzar mis conocimientos y tambien para poder ayudarlos en lo que se pueda. Espero poder tener una buena relación con todos.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## charly36 (Jun 7, 2022)

Hola buenas tardes mi nombre es Juan Carlos Pintos, soy tecnico reparador en electrónica, y soy un un entusiasta en todo lo relacionado en electronica, mecánica, Programación, quimica y todo aquello que nos ayude a facilitar una mejor calidad de vida.
Soy de Argentina, del oeste de la provincia de Buenos Aires en la localidad de Ituzaingo y con la pura predisposición de compartir conocimientos y toda ayuda relacionada con la electronica.
Saludos.


----------



## Luiggi-10 (Jun 7, 2022)

Buenas a toda la comunidad y gracias por este foro que para mi sera de mucha utilidad apenas estoy aprendiendo a reparar tvs. 
Estoy renegando con un TV Philcp de 32 pulgadas LCD, Modelo PHL3211T  el tema enciende luz roja y verde pero no hay imagen. Apenas logro ver el menu cuando voy cambiando las opciones pero esta totalmente negra la pantalla. Sdos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Omar27 (Jun 8, 2022)

Hola buenos días a todos, me llamo Omar , de 61 años, tomé la electronica como hobbie hace tres años, dedicándole muchas horas luego de mis labores diarias como tornero metalúrgico, mi oficio de toda la vida. Me gusta mucho y me entretiene, a pesar que algunas veces las cosas no salen, se deja a un lado, se sigue con otra cosa, luego se retoma el problema y se insiste en encontrar la solución. Todo con lo poco que aprendí con tutoriales, videos , leyendo notas, comentarios y libros. Saludos para todos.


----------



## FERROMAN (Jun 8, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es Ramon Robles, y me apasiona la electronica, y llevo unos cuantos años, desde los 15 años y ahora tengo 49 años, no me canso y me encanta aprender.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## jose r. padilla (Jun 8, 2022)

Hola, soy Jose y vivo en Almeria. Tengo conocimientos de tv y audio. Aportaré lo que pueda. Un saludo.


----------



## raullazaro (Jun 8, 2022)

Buenas,
Soy Raúl, soy informático y me gusta aprender todo lo relacionado con ella, por supuesto la electrónica es elemental en este sentido.


----------



## Dariorp69 (Jun 8, 2022)

Buenas noches, soy Dario, de Argentina. Me gusta el audio y espero encontrar respuestas a muchas incognitas.


----------



## Rimora (Jun 8, 2022)

Buenas noches...
Espero aprender mucho de todos los participantes.
Gracias por dejarme participar.
Me llamo Ricardo Morales, soy del Edo. De México.
Y me apasiona lo relacionado con la electronica


----------



## Omarfr841013 (Jun 8, 2022)

Hola 🙋🙋🙋, mi nombre es Omar, soy de Cuba y tengo 37 años. Estoy empezando en el mundo de la electrónica porque me apasiona, espero poder aprender, y ganar experiencia con los miembros del foro.


----------



## NICO1777 (Jun 9, 2022)

Hola saludos a todos, mi nombres es Nicolás Jimenéz soy de Costa Rica, tengo 45 años y es un gusto  formar parte de este grupo y espero poder aportar algo en un futuro ya que estoy en un reinicio en el mundo de la electrónica, saludos de nuevo y deseándoles a todos que sus proyectos salgan bien.


----------



## Freddy Freeman (Jun 9, 2022)

Hola ....me llamo Fernando. Me apasiona la eléctrica y electrónica. Aunque me gusta más la rama de amplificadores de audio sin embargo sigo aprendiendo poco apoco....
Soy de cuba y como todo cubano trato siempre de buscar soluciones con escasos recursos, siempre reciclando.
Entré a este sitio para poder aprender de la experiencia de muchos aquí y poder compartir y ayudar en lo que pueda.
Trabajo en una planta eléctrica de motores de combustión interna de especialista de explotación del departamento eléctrico desde hace 13 años. Aunque no se mucho de electrónica siempre estoy haciendo mis inventos y entre otras cosas, también, haciendo una compilación de catálogos PDF de datasheets de cuánta pieza me encuentre que no tenga ..jjjj.. para más fácil acceso cuando no hay internet. Aunque he tenido muy buenos profesores en el campo, he tenido que aprender de forma autodidacta lo poco que sé y digo poco porque a diario me doy cuenta que siempre hay algo nuevo.
Tengo 34 años y espero que este sitio me sea de ayuda para mis proyectos y también, porsupuesto poder ayudar.
Un saludo a todos .


----------



## Raul cruz (Jun 9, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es raul y  soy aficionado ala electronica gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## Jorlcan (Jun 10, 2022)

Hola me llamo Jorge soy de Argentina. Me gusta la electrónica y la innovación. Me parece muy bueno este foro donde es un punto de encuentro e intercambio de información y conocimiento. Saludos a toda esta comunidad de electrónicos


----------



## victor. cohen (Jun 11, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Hola, mi nombre es Victor Cohen, soy de Colombia pero tengo años viviendo en Venezuela, soy un aficionado empírico a la electronica, tengo 28 años divirtiéndome y trabajando con ella y me parece muy agradable y beneficioso el poder compartir nuestras experiencia a través de este medio.


----------



## WIPITO (Jun 12, 2022)

Mi nombre es William Morales, Soy Electronico de profesion y desarrollador de software en diferentes lenguajes. Tengo mas de 25 anos trabajando telecomunicaciones. Hablo espanol, ingles y frances. Me gusta el diseno 3D con blender.


----------



## w3che (Jun 12, 2022)

Que tal a todos, mi nombre es Juan Carlos, soy de Mexico y me encanta lo relacionado con la electronica, disfruto armar circuitor y ver su funcionamiento. Espero poder apoyar a algunos de los miembros con lo poco que se.


----------



## Alf25 (Jun 12, 2022)

Buenas, soy Luis, ya jubilado, pero me gustan las herramientas, acá el corrector cuando puse me gusta me mostraba la palabra mujeres.
Bueno también me gustan.


----------



## davidcoven63 (Jun 12, 2022)

Saludos cordiales, mi nombre es David, de Venezuela, gracias por crear este foro, comencé como hobby y ahora profundizo en el tema...


----------



## loshes (Jun 12, 2022)

Hola amigos, me encanta la electrónica y espero poder contribuir con este gran grupo. Tengo algo de estudio y experiencia tanto en electrónica como en mecánica.  Gracias por permitirme ser parte de foroselectronica.


----------



## ILM ELECTRONICA (Jun 13, 2022)

Hola gente, soy Leo de San Miguel Bs.As. me acabo de unir al grupo, soy estudiante de electrónica  electricidad automotriz.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## Joseedlp (Jun 14, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> *.*​


Hola a todos! Me llamo José Luis Herrera,hace poco renuncie a mi trabajo para dedicarme a las reparaciones de tv, Electrodomésticos y demás ya que es algo que siempre me gustó, agradezco por los aportes y si tengo algo para aportar también lo haré con mucho gusto,que tengan un lindo día.


----------



## Rodar46 (Jun 14, 2022)

Hola me llamo Rodrigo, soy de Buenos Aires zona sur y soy un aficionado a la electrónica desde pequeño, con conocimientos básicos. Quiero ampliarlos y compartir todo lo que se pueda,  desde ya muy agradecido y a su disposición. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## MANURROMAN (Jun 15, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Manuel. Me gusta la electrónica en general, pero sobre todo aplicada a audio e iluminación. 
Saludos y salud para todos.


----------



## EnriqueE (Jun 15, 2022)

Hola a todos desde Araure Venezuela


----------



## joseluisrueda (Jun 15, 2022)

Hola a todos me llamo José Luis Rueda , soy fotografo, pero me encanta todo lo relacionado con la tecnología, aunque siempre me intereso la electrónica , es ahora cuando le estoy dedicando tiempo a aprender, mi nivel es principiante, en programación empece en los 80 en assembler y ahora en c# y hago mis pinitos en videojuegos, esto lo controlo bastante bien. soy mas avanzado en Arduino , se me da bastante bien para proyectos de robotica. me gustaría aprender lo que pueda de electrónica, aunque me quedo bastante bloqueado algunas veces, así que si en este foro me pueden ayudar, seria genial


----------



## rguichard (Jun 15, 2022)

Hola soy Raul Guichard de Peru y me uno a este grupo para realizar consulta y aportar dentro de mis conocimientos.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Nelson1712 (Jun 15, 2022)

Saludos amigos


----------



## Horalolon (Jun 15, 2022)

Hola, buenas tardes grupo , bueno les comento de mi trabajo empecé en la electrónica en los años 90 y empecé como inventando cosas y después a cursos de electrónica y después haciendo reparaciónes en general , pero mi pasión es armar y reformar lo ya armado y inventar cosas , espero compartir cosas , gracias por éste grupo , saludos a todos.


----------



## jberrios1970 (Jun 15, 2022)

Saludos

Soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica, a pesar de mi edad (51) siempre me ha fascinado aunque he trabajado muy poco. La electronica ha dado pasos enormes desde que comencé, pero me quedé en el pasado con reparaciones de televisores de pantallas de rayos catódicos, Equipos de sonido modelos viejos como los kp9000. Hoy en día tenemos televisores de Led, no se que tan complicados serán para reparar.


----------



## miki62 (Jun 16, 2022)

Saludos amigos, me dedico a la electrónica en general, saludos.


----------



## ZyRuSMK (Jun 16, 2022)

Soy Mike Venegas, me gusta la electronica, aunque no me dedico a eso, me interesa el campo del estudio de electromagnetismo.


----------



## satanas (Jun 17, 2022)

Quiero saludarlos y Agradecerles que me acepten en este Grupo.
Soy Amateur en este Fantástico Mundo de la Electrónica, curioso y deseo aprender de ustedes si así lo desean.
Desde Ya Muchas Gracias.


----------



## s.h.amuko (Jun 17, 2022)

Que tal, mi nombre es Eric Farias, espero tener buenas respuestas y aclarar mis dudas, gracias.


----------



## viktorugo (Jun 18, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es Víctor, aficionado a la electrónica. Vengo del rubro programación, esto me llevó a experimentar con PICs y al armado de pequeños esquemáticos de circuitos electrónicos simples. Espero poder compartir experiencias  y conocimientos con ustedes. Gracias.


----------



## Jochi (Jun 18, 2022)

Gracias por permitirme participar en este excelente grupo.


----------



## rkebra (Jun 19, 2022)

Buenos días: soy técnico electrónico en la infatigable tarea de la búsqueda de conocimiento.


----------



## Linvhoo (Jun 19, 2022)

Buenas tardes, apasionado del mundo arcade, intento poder hacer funcionar los motores de las máquinas Deluxe para no depender de las controladoras que tanto cuestan de encontrar.


----------



## Mike Manzanas (Jun 19, 2022)

Hola me llamo Juan, no soy ingeriero, busco solucionar unas dudas sobre algunos experimentos caseros.


----------



## Icysman (Jun 19, 2022)

Muchas gracias por aceptarme. Saludos desde México.


----------



## Cristian Rivera (Jun 19, 2022)

Hola que tal, soy Cristian Rivera, 30 años, soy de Medellín, una localidad de Colombia. Entusiasta de la electrónica, actualmente estoy estudiándola en una universidad de mi ciudad y aquí voy en este camino
Cualquier cosa en que pueda ayudar con gusto lo haré, saludos cordiales para todos, muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 20, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*.*​


----------



## vi092 (Jun 20, 2022)

Hola, me presento, soy Christian, tengo 19 años, estudio mi primer año en la universidad, estoy en la carrera de ingeniería eléctrica, estoy interesado en aprender en este foro y poder aconsejar si tengo el conocimiento.


----------



## ANEGRO (Jun 20, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy Ángel,  de Cuba, tengo 51 años, siempre me ha gustado la electrónica y me estoy ocupando de reparar equipos, espero con la ayuda de este foro, perfeccionar mi técnica, gracias por la bienvenida.


----------



## oscartvfm (Jun 20, 2022)

Hola a todos soy Oscar, vivo en Punta Arenas Chile, trabajo en radio y televisión, no soy un experto en electrónica, pero si necesito aumentar mis conocimientos para poder subsanar los problemas que los equipos presenten, espero que esta iniciativa de acudir a tan selecto grupo de profesionales, me pueda ayudar a conseguir mis objetivos, muchas gracias por la oportunidad, será para mi un agrado recibir vuestros consejos.


----------



## manger (Jun 20, 2022)

Me presento*. G*racias por recibirme*. T*ratando de mejorar en electr*ó*nica*.*


----------



## pertenet (Jun 21, 2022)

Hola a todos, buenas tardes. Les saludo desde España.


----------



## CarlosTorres (Jun 21, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es Carlos Torres y soy un hobista de la electronica. Hace tiempo que miro este canal y me parece serio por este motivo me registro. 
Saludos a todos


----------



## sisiberrio (Jun 21, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es Armando, y soy nuevo en la electronica, y buscaba unos binarios para la impresora canon g3100, espero poder adentrarme mas en este fascinante mundo de la electronica, ya que en la prepa lleve electronica pero no lo ejerci,


----------



## rubenivan.arayacontr (Jun 22, 2022)

Hola desde La Serena Chile, en busca de ayuda.


----------



## Inderlard (Jun 22, 2022)

Hola, Inderlard, se puede abreviar como Inder, actualmente estudio ingeniería electrónica y formo parte de la comunidad maker, me fascina todo lo relacionado con los automatismos y por supuesto la mecatrónica, espero que algún día cuando sepa lo suficiente pueda usar mi conocimiento para ayudar a otros tal como busco ayuda en ocasiones.


----------



## Balarasa (Jun 23, 2022)

Muy interesante y amena está comunidad


----------



## Rigoleto (Jun 23, 2022)

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo por aquí. Gracias por acogerme, y espero aprender mucho de todos los 'sabios' que aquí habitan. Gracias!


----------



## YuriAAR (Jun 23, 2022)

Hola buenas tardes gusto saludarlos soy Yuri, soy Ingeniero en Telecomunicaciones y Electrónica. Saludos


----------



## Miguelqa (Jun 24, 2022)

Me llamo Miguel Angel soy cubano estudie Electronica y trabajo reparando computadoras me interesa participar en este grupo


----------



## Mcruz (Jun 24, 2022)

Buen dia, me gusta la electronica y me gustaria aprender y compartir, saludos.


----------



## tincho09-sal (Jun 24, 2022)

Buenas noches, mi nombre es Martin, soy de Argentina, me apasiona la electrónica, me uní a la página para aprender y tambien aportar algunos conocimientos que tengo. Saludos.


----------



## Gregg809 (Jun 25, 2022)

Hola, soy Gregg de República Dominicana, gracias  por aceptarme.


----------



## solbahia (Jun 25, 2022)

Muchas gracias por aceptarme en el grupo. Mi nombre es Sergio, de Bahia Blanca, Argentina. Soy técnico y curse parte de la carrera de ingeniería y un fan de la electrónica.


----------



## EL NINJA (Jun 26, 2022)

Hola a todos.
Soy Manu de Badajoz y aunque siempre me ha gustado la electrónica es un tema que se me va de las manos.
Creo que este es el foro mas completo que he visto y es una pasada ver lo que algunos son capaces de hacer, un saludos a todos y enhorabuena por el foro.


----------



## chetosvsgeez (Jun 26, 2022)

Yo todo lo que se es autodidacta y romper muchas cosas, al final leyendo mucho aprendes. Ahora con un problema que no encuentro como solucionar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## lllzetlll (Jun 26, 2022)

Hola a todos !


----------



## Maquer (Jun 26, 2022)

Hola a todos


----------



## jogyweb (Jun 26, 2022)

Bienvenida y un mensaje de presentación.
Solo saludar no te presenta.
Soy Javier, vivo en Chile. Soy entuciasta de la electrónica y tengo algunos conocimientos en el tema de radiofrecuencia.
Trabajo en mi casa haciendo antenas de radios y equipos para emiaoraa de FM.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Korven (Jun 28, 2022)

Hola a todos , me llamo Gonzalo soy de Argentina llegue a este foro en busca de ayuda ya que me interesa la electronica pero no sé mucho digamos recién empiezo y me gustaría aprender mucho más, ojalá en este espacio pueda aprender de sus conocimientos y experiencia del tema.
Saludos a todos!


----------



## maurexxx (Jun 28, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es Mauro con 43 años de edad, soy de Tafi Viejo una localidad de Tucuman, busco interiorizarme sobre los componemtes y como estan fabricados los distintos sistemas de audio, no soy tecnico, solo un simple aficionado a queres saber como funcionan las cosas electronicas y en este campo me interesa mucho el audio vintage.
Saludos y gracias por aceptar mi solicitud.


----------



## cre88 (Jun 28, 2022)

Hola gente, me uní a ver si me pueden ayudar a reparar una heladera. Gracias por la bienvenida.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 28, 2022)

Bienvenidos a todos.

Recuerden pasar por mi firma para saber cómo usar el foro y leer las normas.

Saludos.


----------



## mariocarballo (Jun 28, 2022)

Hola, soy Mario, de Argentina, tengo casi medio siglo y soy un autodidacta principiante buscando armar mi primer amplificador hifi. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Escriedu (Jun 28, 2022)

Hola, muchas gracias por aceptarme, soy técnico reparador de tv's, equipos de audio y potencias de sonido.
Me gusta aprender cada vez más y compartir algunas experiencias con mi trabajo diario, tengo 50 años y quiero seguir aprendiendo, gracias.


----------



## Sumesh (Jun 29, 2022)

Thank you. wish to learn about audio


----------



## EdFran (Jun 29, 2022)

¡Hola a todos! Un saludo desde España. Me encanta la electrónica, aunque tengo pocos conocimientos. Creo que he llegado a un buen lugar para ir aprendiendo.


----------



## rodriguezrondonluis (Jun 29, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre Luis, graduado en Sistemas de Control el pasado siglo, tengo 69 años, espero poder ayudarles y recibir vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Miguelt (Jun 30, 2022)

Hola, soy Miguel de Madrid y aficionado a la electrónica y mecánica, soy nuevo en el grupo.


----------



## elmiranda (Jun 30, 2022)

Hola a todos, me uno al equipo, más como entusiasta de la electrónica que como técnico mismo, pero hacia tiempo que aquí había encontrado lo que en otros lados no, espectacular, espero, si puedo poder ser de ayuda, soy de santiago de Chile, éxito y saludos a todos!


----------



## alextj2002 (Jul 1, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Hola, mi nombre es Alejandro, soy de Chihuahua Cap. Y estoy en el gremio hace poco, aprendiendo, actualizándome cada día para poder ofrecer servicio de calidad .


----------



## Camilo Billochis (Jul 2, 2022)

Hola soy Camilo espero poder aportar y aprender en este foro saludos


----------



## william GT (Jul 2, 2022)

Hola, mucho gusto a todos, mi nombre es William, soy originario de México y me gusta la electrónica me gusta ver como funcionan los aparatos eléctronicos y poder aportar lo poco que se para otras personas y asi con su conocimiento poder fortalecer mi aprendizaje sobre el tema, gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## quironewton81 (Jul 2, 2022)

Saludos con todos, 

Mi nombre es Luis Quirola y soy un aficionado a la electrónica, enfocado últimamente en la reparación de equipos de audio y vídeo, encantado de ser parte de este foro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## rodr@16 (Jul 4, 2022)

Hola a todos ✌️


----------



## javev (Jul 4, 2022)

Hola a todos, me llamo Javier Ventura, soy aprendiz de electrónica y me fascina todo lo relacionado con ese tema, estoy interesado en obtener el diagrama de la fuente del tv Lg modelo L32K310 referencia de la fuente E247691, ya que me encuentro procurando de reparar esta fuente conmutada.


----------



## Aguilaglez (Jul 5, 2022)

Gracias a todos aquellos colegas que de una forma u otra colaboran con su aporte, a todo el grupo del fórum gracias, Dios los bendiga.


----------



## rmcarcer (Jul 6, 2022)

Buenas a todos, muy contento de ingresar en este foro para de a poco poder ir participando empezando en el tema audio ya que adquirí un equipito vintage y la idea es ponerlo en funcionamiento otra vez, saludos a todos, atte.-


----------



## albertomoscoso3 (Jul 6, 2022)

Gracias por todos los aportes que dan .


----------



## LAPERA (Jul 6, 2022)

Hola a Todo el Grupo!!
Mi Nombre es Luis Alonso de la Pera y tengo 70 Años y 50 Trabajando la Electronica,
espero a pesar de 50 años de Experiencia en este giro seguir aprendiendo y apartando lo que
he aprendido en mi tiempo de Trabajo, la Electronica es Mi Pasión y entretenimiento
lo Disfruto mucho, Desde ya Pueden contar conmigo, GRACIAS GRUPO, nos Vemos


----------



## Juan padilla (Jul 6, 2022)

Buenos días .  Mi nombre es Juan... Soy de México , de Ensenada. Bc.  Me gusta la electrónica, siempre me ha llamado la atención y me gustaría aprender de ustedes . Muchas gracias.


----------



## ElPiyayo (Jul 7, 2022)

Buenas!

Soy El Piyayo! Llevo trabajando en el mundo de la electronica un buen tiempo, y siempre que me surgian dudas, o buenas ideas, me las tenia que comer solo! Ahora puedo compartirlas, buen saludo y buen foro!


----------



## Javier_07 (Jul 7, 2022)

Hola buenas tardes.
Mi nombre es Javier.
Soy un aficionado a la electrónica pero con conocimientos limitados. Vengo del mundo de la electricidad.
Gracias de antemano por la ayuda desinteresada.


----------



## Jidosmanu (Jul 7, 2022)

Hola a todos soy Manuel de Barcelona, desde siempre me ha apasionado la electricidad y la electrónica, nunca me dedique a ello, pero me encanta urgar en los aparatos e intentar arreglarlos con los pocos conocimientos que tengo en la materia, por eso pensé en ser miembro de este foro para así pedir ayuda cuando lo necesite al resto de miembros, gracias.


----------



## Rio Teuco (Jul 8, 2022)

Hola. Soy Santiago y me encuentro en El Impenetrable del Chaco Argentino*.
M*e interesa aprender y compartir lo que aprendo en esta área*.
U*n gran saludo para todos y gracias por permitirme integrar este grupo.


----------



## Rolonn (Jul 8, 2022)

Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Cobra (Jul 8, 2022)

Buenas, mi nombre es Jorge Rolón y soy aficionado a electrónica y estoy aqui para seguir aprendiendo sobre el tema, gracias.


----------



## allabros (Jul 9, 2022)

Hola a todos. Soy un técnico de Albania. Gracias por aceptarme

Hello to everyone. I'm a technician from Albania. Thank you for accepting me


----------



## NandoJr (Jul 9, 2022)

Hola buen día. Saludos 

Mi nombre es Fernando Junior Pérez Martínez y soy de Carabobo, Venezuela. Tengo 20 años, a los 15 hice un curso de electrónica básica pero a los 18 fue que puse en práctica todo lo estudiado pero me tuve que ponerme al día poco a poco. Hoy en día ya monte mi primer taller y voy poco a poco. 
Me uno a este foro para seguir aprendiendo y aclarar mis dudas. Espero que me puedan ayudar y yo a ustedes en lo que pueda. Saludos


----------



## Eaas8104 (Jul 9, 2022)

Que más compañeros entusiastas de la electrónica, mi nombre es Eliber Atehortua, soy tecnólogo electromecánico y entusiasta de la electrónica, cada día aprendiendo más.


----------



## JuamPa1776 (Jul 11, 2022)

Buenas Tardes. Mi nombre es Juan Pablo. Soy de San Jorge. Provincia de Sante Fe. Y me dedico a la reparación de vehículos livianos. Todos lo que sea electronica del vehículo.


----------



## charliburgos (Jul 11, 2022)

Hola a todos, me llamo Carlos, un día buscando "algo" San Google me trajo por aquí, lo cual le agradezco ya que me encanta lo que leo, la buena "onda" y las ganas de ayudar y pasarlo bien.
Estoy en Burgos, medio jubilado y como mis comienzos fueron con válvulas, ahora estoy haciéndome con lo que en su momento no pude tener, todo tipo de instrumental con válvulas (voltímetros, generadores, medidores de distorsión, puentes de Wheastone, etc)
Lo estoy disfrutando....
Un saludo, gracias por acogerme...


----------



## Fabito50 (Jul 11, 2022)

Saludos amigos del grupo, soy Fabito55, contento por pertenecer a este excelente grupo, gracias a todos por sus aportes, reciban un gran abrazo virtual


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## Jose Diaz Raya (Jul 12, 2022)

Hola
Desde Granada


----------



## terraqueo (Jul 13, 2022)

Hola a todos, 
Soy Óscar y la verdad veo interesante el mundillo de la electrónica, aunque la verdad hasta ahora no he tenido formación alguna.
Creo que hay muchas posibilidades. Espero que disfrutéis como enanos


----------



## Carlos35 (Jul 13, 2022)

Mucho gusto*,* mi nombre es Carlos*,* tengo 35 años*,* soy tecnólogo en electricidad industrial y me apasiona la electrónica de potencia*,* me uní a su grupo para conocer sus experiencias que a más de uno nos ha echo sufrir para poder reparar estas máquinas de soldar inverter. Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## Tomax (Jul 13, 2022)

Hola..
 A todos, soy Tomàs, nuevo en esto  de la electrònica, y estoy aquì para tratar de aprender, espero lograrlo con todos Uds.
Mi saludo  para todos


----------



## danish (Jul 14, 2022)

Hola a toda la comunidad, soy Daniel de Avellaneda, estudié electrónica y actualmente trabajo en audio, espero aportar y seguir aprendiendo en esta gran comunidad.


----------



## AngelilloBCN (Jul 15, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy Ángel desde Barcelona. Mi padre era electrónico en Lavis. Desde pequeño he crecido rodeado de placas con componentes. Así que es un mundo que me encanta. Soy amante del buen sonido y estoy en el camino del audio de calidad.


----------



## electrotenia (Jul 15, 2022)

Hola, soy Carlos Wies de Argentina*,* un gran aficionado a la electronica*,* tengo varios proyectos que estoy haciendo. Subiré algunos para el foro*,* muy agradecido de participar y seguir aprendiendo.Saludos...


----------



## ankylexza (Jul 16, 2022)

Un saludo a la distancia a todos los compañeros de foros de electronica, soy de Ecuador, tengo mi taller de reparaciones en el Cantón Huaquillas, me he topado con muchos problemas en varios equipos y en este foro he llegado a resolver todos estos problemas que se han presentado, mil gracias por hacerme partícipe de este prestigioso grupo, mi nombre es Segundo Zapata, radiotécnico de profesión, espero sepan prestarme su ayuda en tantas fallas que tenemos a diario los tecnico y gracias por hacerme participe de su grupo. 🪛


----------



## Tikin (Jul 16, 2022)

Saludos cordiales, bendiciones, me interesa muchísimo saber más de electrónica, lo básico, muchas gracias.


----------



## ELMAGOELECTRICOCR2 (Jul 17, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Hola Andrés Cuenca, ¿Cómo estás? No se como dejar un mensaje de presentación, pero me presento con mi sobrenombre: ELMAGOELECTRICOCR2 (por privacidad mi nombre es anónimo), sí, notan alguna similitud con el apodo de otra cuenta es porque perdí la contraseña de ésa otra cuenta...


----------



## APascuale (Jul 17, 2022)

Hola como están? soy Angel de 47 años y estoy haciendo un curso para reparar placas electrónicas. me apasiona todo lo referido a electricidad y electrónica! Saludos a toda la comunidad! Soy de Chivilcoy provincia de Bs As


----------



## Morales66 (Jul 17, 2022)

Gracias por aceptarme, saludos desde Ciego de Ávila, Cuba.


----------



## lomismous (Jul 18, 2022)

Saludos a todos desde Venezuela, espero poder aportar a los foros !


----------



## Horaniel (Jul 18, 2022)

Hola hermosa comunidad, 
Mi nombre es Horacio Daniel, soy de Buenos Aires, técnico químico de profesión y aficionado a la electrónica especialmente el audio relacionado a la música y equipos para estos, intento tocar la guitarra por lo que me estoy iniciando en la lutheria construyendo instrumentos de cuerdas, reparando y construyendo amplificadores, preamplificadores y todo lo relacionado con ese mundo, en el poco tiempo que tengo compartiré lo poco que he aprendido estos años, cómo también mis errores, agradecido de encontrarme con este gran foro de personas que comparten mis gustos y dispuestos a ayudar, pondré de mi parte, así haremos una comunidad mejor, 
Gracias a todos.


----------



## elguille55 (Jul 18, 2022)

Hola a todos , soy Jorge de Argentina , técnico electrónico dedicado al audio car.
Muchas gracias por recibirme....


----------



## Karryletti (Jul 19, 2022)

Hola queridos amigos y colegas, mi nombre es Manolo Ames Karryletti, peruano y muy empeñoso en esta rama tan cautivadora de la electrónica, la que seguí por mucho tiempo de manera empírica y por hobby, en mis ratos libres, mas hoy desempleado, yá dedicándome por entero a esta pasión, y como comprenderán con el mayor de los gustos¡¡ Y si en algo podemos compartir, con la bendición de Dios para eso estamos aquí. 
   Hoy revisando datos en Google me topé con nuestro Foro y quedé encantado con lo versátil y ameno de su tratamiento y comentarios. Dios bendiga nuestro forosdeelectrónica con el éxito y crecimiento que merece, la edificación para tocar el cielo¡¡ Un abrazo de su nuevo hermano, el peruano de a pie.


----------



## SEAQ_ (Jul 19, 2022)

Hola*, *me llamo Saul Eslym Ataucusi*,* soy de *P*erú*,* vivo en *L*ima*,* soy un aspirante a la electrónica*.*


----------



## Arlin (Jul 20, 2022)

*H*ola*,* un saludo para todos los q*ue* pa*r*ticipan de este foro.


----------



## cortocircuito2022 (Jul 20, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es Miguel ,  Argentino , me gusta la electrónica , la robótica. y sobre todo diseñar circuitos  


Saludos !


----------



## nestorleo (Jul 20, 2022)

*H*ola*,* soy *N*estor de *V*enezuela*,* estoy iniciando en el ramo de la electrónica*,* espero recibir información relacionada al tema y tambien brindar ayuda a quien lo necesite*.*


----------



## Diaquiz (Jul 20, 2022)

Hola soy Jorge Diaquiz de Bogotá Colombia. Actualmente trabajo en la reparación de portatiles, todo en uno y TV Smart, y algunas consolas de video juegos. BGA (Reesferada de chips)
Me dedique a la electrónica a nivel básico y me sirvio para el trabajo. luego pase a estudiar electrónica industrial, y fui incursionando en sistemas y luego a la parte de redes y cableado. De ahi estudie reparación de impresoras matriz de punto Epson y Laser de HP.  Pasando luego a la educación multimedia con audio y video pantalla gigante a nivel escolar.
Luego me fui incursionando en la parte de PC-s Todo en Uno y Portatiles.
Me atrajo mucho este tema y actualmente invirtiendo en aprendizaje y equipos. Me parece muy interesante.
Y en la actualidad me dedico a toda la parte en tecnologia de reballing de los chips de última generación (BGA) Ball Gray Array. Esferas de Soldadura.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## monocol (Jul 20, 2022)

*B*uen día, mi nombre es Oscar, me gusta mucho la electrónica .... estudio mecatrónica y me gustaría compartir mis conocimientos ... muchas gracias por este espacio*.*


----------



## kirusgael (Jul 21, 2022)

Hola*,* mi nombre es Alexander *A*lburjas*,* soy nuevo en todo lo referente a la electrónica pero desde siempre *h*a sido mi hobby y es algo de lo que me encantaría vivir*.*


----------



## Maik1977 (Jul 22, 2022)

Hola*,* soy *F*elix *M*aikel , apasionado a la electr*ó*nica , mas necesito con urgencia fabricar un convertidor de corriente de 12 *V*olt a 110 *V*o*l*t*,* hay muchos problemas con la electricidad en mi pa*í*s *, C*uba , gracias por admitirme en este foro*.*


----------



## javier2909 (Jul 23, 2022)

Hola me llamo Leonardo Javier soy de cuba soy técnico electrónico y me encanta el mundo de las tecnológias y telecomunicaciones espero ser del agrado de todos


javier2909 dijo:


> Hola me llamo Leonardo Javier soy de cuba soy técnico electrónico y me encanta el mundo de las tecnológias y telecomunicaciones espero ser del agrado de todos


*¡ Como NO respeto las normas del Foro me editaron el mensaje !*​


----------



## necoco (Jul 23, 2022)

Que tal, soy Javier de Chile y trabajé para la MAN Roland en montaje electrónico y me gusta el conocer la forma de reparar las laptops.


----------



## Maldytto (Jul 23, 2022)

Hola! Me presento, mi nombre es Juan y soy de las Islas Canarias, he encontrado este foro por numerosos resultados en Google sobre reparación de aparatos eléctricos y la verdad es que me interesa muchísimo formar parte del foro para dudas y aportar sobre temas de interés.


----------



## Cheo L (Jul 23, 2022)

Saludos a todos. Me siento honrado de pertenecer al foro,tengo más de 40a reparando todo lo que usa electricidad y puedo ayudar.


----------



## j1993 (Jul 24, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Juan . Soy de España y soy un novato en esto de la electrónica, intento formarme poco a poco, trabajo como mecánico y me encantaría aprender y aportar lo máximo que pueda! Gracias a todos por aceptarme! Saludos.


----------



## TomasNavas (Jul 25, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Tomás Navas, Vivo en Lanzarote. He recuperado mi afición a la electrónica (y refrescado los conocimientos) durante la pandemia.

Tengo 60 años y he quemado en estos tres últimos años más estaño que en todo el resto de mi vida. Me he centrado en construir mis propios altavoces con Bluetooth de todos los tamaños. Mi último proyecto ha sido unos altavoces "transmission line" con un amplificador clase A de 25 W. por canal.

Encontré este foro buscando solución a un problema. Los problemas en realidad son excelentes oportunidades para aprender, así que aquí estoy con un montón de ganas de aprender.

Un saludo a todos los foreros🤚


----------



## Tomax (Jul 25, 2022)

Hola a todos, es un gusto poder aprender de todos Uds., Me llamo Tomàs,  ( me dien Tomax). Soy de Argentina, y no tengo conocimientos abundantes en electrònica, por eso estoy aquì. Espero con el tiempo y mucha dedicaciòn, de mi parte, avanzar un poco màs.. Un saludo para todos.


----------



## ReverendoH (Jul 25, 2022)

Hola mi Nombre es Angel amo la electronica, me dedico a la reparacion de celulares, netbook, notebook y todo aparato que funcione con electicidad . Asi que mis humilde conocimientos estan a entera disposicion de los integrantes de la comunidad. Un gusto y un plaser compartir lo que tenga con colegas y amantes de la electronica. Un gusto.


----------



## luciano_operto (Jul 26, 2022)

Hola buenas tardes, soy Luciano Operto de San Miguel de Tucumán. Soy técnico de computadoras y siempre con el afán de aprender un poquito más de los demás. Espero poder colaborar también con todos ustedes y transmitir mis conocimientos, que humildemente no son muchos.

Saludos para toda la comunidad!!!


----------



## RafaHH (Jul 26, 2022)

Buenas tardes, espero disfrutar del foro, muchas gracias


----------



## andre5 (Jul 26, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Andrés Torres, soy un novato en electrónica y espero aprender mucho en este foro, saludos desde Chile!


----------



## PatricioR (Jul 26, 2022)

Hola Mi nombre Patricio Reyes......de Temuco - Chile........de profesion electronico.
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## Deif33 (Jul 27, 2022)

Hola a todos, me llamo Jesus y estoy interesado en la electronica, vengo con muchas dudas que espero me ayuden a resolver ^^


----------



## jfrederiksen427 (Jul 27, 2022)

¡Hola a todos!


----------



## Brandon1231 (Jul 27, 2022)

_Buenas tardes_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## Guti Guitar (Jul 29, 2022)

Hola a todos:
Aunque llevo tiempo registrado, no sé cuánto, pero bastante, creo que no me he presentado.
Soy GutiGuitar, de Córdoba, España, y es para mí un honor pertenecer a esta Comunidad de Electrónicos.
Hoy tengo una duda sobre un componente que quiero compartir con todos ustedes. Buscaré el lugar dentro del Foro dónde exponerla y espero que me ayudéis.


----------



## eiefem (Jul 29, 2022)

Hola a todo el mundo.

Soy nuevo, y un "ñapas" electrónico. Conocimientos, casi ninguno, ganas de hacer cosas... demasiadas, algunos aciertos, muchos errores (sigo hablando de electrónica).
Hace dos años me saqué de la manga como pilotar una pulsación temporizada, para un pingüino (aire acondicionado) que solo lleva pulsador, no interruptor. Quería que se encendiese a una hora, apagase a otra, y que no se quedase ni un minuto la señal activa, por si quemaba algo. Y lo logré.
Ahora ando tras pilotar una regleta de 220v desde un puerto USB para que, cuando se apague el PC, desconecte todos los enchufes el solo (el suyo, impresora, monitor, ampli de altavoces....) En mi cabeza funciona, pero aún solo ahí (el papel lo aguanta todo).

Finalmente, y necesito vuestra ayuda, ando en otro tema. ¿Me podríais decir en que foro de esta web puedo plantear preguntas sobre un YATOUR? Imagino que será un foro de electrónica aplicada a automoción, no sé. No quisiera arrancarme en el foro equivocado y que me tengan que abroncar.

Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## Keinspeiser (Jul 29, 2022)

Hola a todos , soy nuevo por aquí.


----------



## alrisa (Jul 29, 2022)

Buenas, mi nombre Alex , soy aficionado a la electronica, me gustaria conocer la electronica mas a fondo, me gusta realizar proyectos y ahora quiero aprender a repara celulares y laptop


----------



## hmzanni (Jul 30, 2022)

Hola Hector Zanni desde Buenos Aires Argentina.
Estoy interesado para aprender temas sobre transmisores de radio.
Me trajo la necesidad de averiguar sobre estos equipos, modificar frecuencias, etc.
Espero puedan responder a cada una de mis consultas.
Desde ya muchas gracias!
Saludos a todos!


----------



## Guillermo78 (Jul 30, 2022)

Hola a todos. Gracias por crear este foro de ayuda para novatos como yo.


----------



## ricardossalazar (Jul 31, 2022)

Saludos.


----------



## Ismael Moreno (Jul 31, 2022)

Saludos , soy Ismael Moreno , me dedico a la electrónica con el motivó de ayudar a los demás y porque me gusta devolverle la salud a los equipos electrónicos.


----------



## Doolsonido (Jul 31, 2022)

Buen día , mi nombre es Daniel Peralta , soy de Santa Fe capital , Argentina , hago restauraciones de bandejas giradiscos y equipos Aiwa , saludos para todos.


----------



## IPELC (Jul 31, 2022)

Buenas compañeros, espero poder contribuir en todo lo que pueda desde mi humilde taller de electronica, aprender y mejorar mis conocimientos. Saludos a todos.


----------



## kartizo (Jul 31, 2022)

Buenas  a todos, me presento como amante de la electrónica.


----------



## yoni312 (Jul 31, 2022)

*H*ola*,* soy Osvaldo Albarracin de la provincia de *S*an *L*uis , *V*illa *M*ercedes, soy mecánico y trabajo mas con electrónica del automotor, gracias al foro y a los administradores*,* estoy a su disposición*,* gracias*.*


----------



## ppppp (Ago 1, 2022)

Buenos días como están, me gusta la electrónica y espero en este foro poder aprender sobre la electrónica en Gral.


----------



## DEXTERANDROI0 (Ago 1, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Juan Giraldo, desde Colombia, me gusta mucho cada día llenarme de nuevos conocimientos y aprender de las personas cada día, también me gusta ayudar y compartir mi poco conocimiento con quién lo necesite, muchas gracias.


----------



## Ravenfan2013 (Ago 1, 2022)

Hola, Soy Andrés Camacho, soy técnico y entusiasta de la electrónica. Estoy emprendiendo mi negocio y quiero compartir mi conocimiento, así como aprender de ustedes.


----------



## Moy.qc (Ago 2, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy Moisés, técnico en reparación de equipos de cómputo, saludos y gracias a todos...


----------



## heribert (Ago 3, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Heriberto de 63 años; soy Ing electromecanico, especialista en transporte automotor y Ms. en ciencias en la misma especialidad. Soy cubano y recien encontre este sitio, al cual accedi, ya que soy un aficionado a la electronica.


----------



## Mavaca970 (Ago 3, 2022)

Hola. Mi nombre es Marcos Vanrell. Tengo 51 años. Soy economista pero mi gran hobby es la electrónica. Cada vez arreglo más cosas aunque me queda mucho por aprender. Soy autodidacta y en mi tiempo libre realizo mis avances estudiando electrónica.
Me he registrado en este foro porque tengo muchas dificultades para resolver ciertas dudas que me impiden avanzar y también para poder aprender de los grandes maestros que hay en este foro.
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## edelar (Ago 3, 2022)

Buenos dias.

Me presento:

Soy Edilberto, desde Toledo Antioquia Colombia, vengo con aspiración de aprender de Ustedes y aportar lo poco de conocimiento que tengo.

Muchas gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## cuperquis (Ago 3, 2022)

Hola , me llamo Kuperkis y soy de Venezuela , me gusta mucho la electrónica , me apasionan las telecomunicaciones y tambien la electrónica de control , actualmente vivo de una red de telecomunicaciones que implementé y estoy desarrollando proyectos con la tecnología Arduino , como también estoy apuntando hacia las energías alternativas con los que actualmente también estoy incursionando en ese campo.....pero no podía dejar de comentarles que tambien tengo mas de 8 años entrenando calistenia ... pues el deporte es muy indispensable para mantenerte sano.


----------



## alfred2002 (Ago 3, 2022)

Saludos al grupo, soy Alfred2002, tecnico retirado, pero siempre actualizandome. tengo manuales hoy considerados obsoletos, y algunos circuitos de amplificadores en kit .


----------



## Splainder (Ago 4, 2022)

Hola a todos!
Me gusta la electronica y los equipos de audio sobre todo, aunque soy principiante y autodidacta.
Saludos


----------



## fonsecagerardo018@gm (Ago 4, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> ...



Saludos, mi nombre es Gerardo Fonseca, deseo aprender un poco más de ustedes, me gustan los equipos de audio y espero desarrollarme un poco más con su ayuda.


----------



## silja (Ago 4, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Jaime y se podría decir que soy manitas en varios ámbitos del bricolaje. La electrónica me apasiona, aunque todavía me falta mucho que aprender, lo voy haciendo de manera autodidacta y por ello me apoyo en foros como éste. Así que nada, a ver cuánto aprendo de vosotros.
Un Saludo a todos.


----------



## Cchan (Ago 4, 2022)

Hola a todos, me he registrado para pedir un consejo. Espero ser asiduo en un futuro


----------



## Joseflores (Ago 4, 2022)

Hola muchas gracias por acceptarme mi nombre es José Gregorio, soy de Venezuela. Desde muy Chamizo me ha gustado la electroni aunque muchas cosas no puedo estudiar esta eminente carrera, mi pasión inicia por ver a un señor que sin saber leer era un espléndido técnico en audio car.  Y todo de la basura jeje era genial verlo y escuchar su gerga aún muy ingenua y coloquial eso me llevó a investigar todo sobre componentes electrónico y proyectos básicos,  aún no tengo el conocimiento como para declararme técnico pero aún sigo indagando, y pues soy daltonico y se me complica para los valores recistivos. Muchas gracias quiero seguir aprendiendo ustedes que son los mejores...


----------



## Fleming1953 (Ago 5, 2022)

La mayor parte de mi vida la he dedicado al apasionante mundo de la electrónica y ahora con 69 años,  todavía me falta mucho por aprender  y ademas quiero aportar algo de mis conocimientos; en lo que sea menester y que este dentro de mis posibilidades.


----------



## Selectron (Ago 6, 2022)

Hola a tod*o*s.
Quería empezar, como creo es necesario, con una simple pero afectuosa presentación, dando las gracias a tod*o*s los participantes por su inestimable generosidad a la hora de compartir sus conocimientos y experiencia para hacer que todo vaya un poco mejor ;-).

Un saludo.


----------



## fabincop (Ago 7, 2022)

*B*uenas*,* soy nuevo*,* me llamo *F*abián*,* 28 años y me quiero armar mi primera PC.


----------



## mariodomin (Ago 8, 2022)

Hola soy Mario Domingo 65 años,encargado de area electricidad,elelectromecanica y electrinica de la Direccion Nacional de Vialidad,es un honor integrar esta comunidad de tecnicos,aficionados y apasionados por un mundo tan maravilloso como es la tecnologia,gracias por recibirme .


----------



## FlavioDamian (Ago 8, 2022)

Buenas Noches.
Soy Flavio Soprano y he leído en varias oportunidades posteos de uds. Vivo en Mar del Plata y tengo 43 años. 
Si bien soy técnico en electrónica solo hago proyectos personales ya que la vida nos lleva muchas veces por donde se puede... pero siempre esta latente seguir nadando por ese mar... aunque sean proyectos pequeños y personales, me dan satisfación y recrean mis tiempos de oseo.
En este momento busaba realizar un roimetro para verificar mi pequeña estación ya que he adquirido recientemente un president McKinley para comunicarme con 2 amigos que andan ya hace rato y ademas contactar mas colegas.
Abrazo y felicitaciones por este portal.


----------



## luciano.bravo.069 (Ago 8, 2022)

Yo soy Luciano Bravo, y soy de la provincia de Río Negro, Argentina. Estoy jugando con la electrónica desde unos añitos... y ahora tengo 23,  tanto me gusto, que me abrí un emprendimiento propio de reparación de notebooks, celulares, televisores, etc.

Caí en este foro buscando una solución a un problema en particular que ya pude publicar, espero poder serles de ayuda en lo poco de lo amplio que es este mundo llamado electrónica, y que bueno, todos consigan soluciones a sus problemas
Un saludo a todos y todas


----------



## Javier 1313 (Ago 9, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Javier Molina, soy de Corrientes, Argentina, soy técnico en refrigeración y lavarropas, me uní al foro para aprender cada día  mas, gracias.


----------



## Javier Argentina (Ago 9, 2022)

Hola, buenas noches Amigos, les saludo desde Buenos Aires Argentina 🙋‍♂️


----------



## Pino23 (Ago 10, 2022)

Hola a todos de Pino23.


----------



## slashina (Ago 10, 2022)

Hola!
Me llamo Marta y me registro para ver tutoriales y aprender más sobre electrónica.

Salu2!


----------



## ClerigonR (Ago 10, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Hola a todos, me presento por acá, un placer. Soy de V*e*n*e*z*ue*la, trabajo con equipos UPS e inversores, cualquiera duda referente al tema estoy a la orden.


----------



## robergi (Ago 12, 2022)

Gracias por aceptarme, mi nombre es Roberto y buscando como se usa el frecuencimetro aries llegue  a estos foros, espero encontrar algun dato de como usarlo, lo compe para ver la frecuencia donde transmite un Transmisor Yaesu FT7B.
saludos


----------



## power2 (Ago 12, 2022)

Hola, soy Arnolis de Cuba, soy Ing Eléctrico y me gusta la electrónica, espero poder ayudar, gracias de antemano a todos los foreros.


----------



## Paspen (Ago 13, 2022)

Hola a todos ! Gracias por aceptarme, mi nombre es Roberto, me gustaría aprender más sobre electrónica , saludos.


----------



## pedro m (Ago 13, 2022)

Buenos Dias, mi nombre es Pedro Herrera, vivo en Guitare Venezuela , muy bueno este foro para Electrónica  , no tengo mucho que decir, estoy dedicado un poco a la electrónica sobre todo a reparar tv , todavía me falta mucho pero pienso que entre todos nos podemos ayudar , un saludo cordial para todos , muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## Camps (Ago 13, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Jorge Luis y tengo 48 años, me atrae la electrónica y me parece genial este foro en nuestro idioma. Espero con mi poco conocimiento poder ayudar y seguir aprendiendo. Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Peltu (Ago 14, 2022)

Hola!
Soy Peltu, aficionado a la electrónica y audio.
Ya os voy a hacer algunas preguntas, donde corresponda.
Saludos


----------



## Ledir (Ago 14, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Ridel, soy de Cuba, y me gusta mucho la electrónica, saludos a todos.


----------



## JORGE EMILIO CORREA (Ago 16, 2022)

Saludos desde Venezuela mi nombre: Jorge Alzate desde mi taller aquí en ciudad Guayana en Venezuela mi trabajo es reparar equipos de sonido y TV.


----------



## Jpaiz (Ago 16, 2022)

Hola a todos:

Mi nombre es Jose Esteban Paiz, tengo 59 años,  soy Licenciado en Estadística y Computación, y quizá se pregunten que hago en un foro de electrónica. Bueno, al terminar mi secundaria quise estudiar Ingeniería en Electrónica pero cancelaron la carrera y después tuve que salir de mi país Nicaragua, y ya no pude estudiar lo que deseaba, entonces no me quedó más remedio que agarrar la carrera que me ofrecían,  ya llevo 23 años ejerciendo lo que es la computación pero nunca deje de practicar y leer sobre electrónica que era lo que me apasionaba. También, reparo ocasionalmente equipos electrónicos sobre todo de familiares y amigos. Ahora que me jubile creo que le voy a entrar de lleno. Saludos.


----------



## Danny1972 (Ago 16, 2022)

Hola amigos soy Danny Castañeda tengo más de 20 años trabajando con electrodomésticos y en especial con celulares cualquier ayuda estamos para servirles, Costa Rica.


----------



## viturko (Ago 16, 2022)

Buenas .... Mi nombre es Victor Diaz.... soy de Chile y espero poder ayudar y ser ayudado en esta comunidad


----------



## Maico (Ago 16, 2022)

Buenas noches, gracias por aceptarme en el grupo, soy amante del audio, e intento hacer ensamblados de circuitos para armar reproductores de audio. Espero poder hacer aportes, pero viendo el nivel de los demas miembros, mas que aportante seré un aprendíz. Saludos.


----------



## Walmer (Ago 16, 2022)

Hola Soy Walmer, Argentino, cordobés apasionado en la programación de microcontroladores.


----------



## Gatoz23 (Ago 16, 2022)

Buenas Noches soy de Mexico Reparo laptop y Videojuegos desde hace varios años cualquier duda aquí estoy a sus ordenes


----------



## CarlosGonzalez (Ago 16, 2022)

Muchas gracias por aceptarme


----------



## Onaldo (Ago 16, 2022)

Saludos a todos, mi nombre es Onaldo pero para mis amigos soy Chicho, soy casi un aprendiz de electrónica, solo estudié un técnico medio en esta especialidad y bueno algo de automática que ha sido mi trabajo por unos 35 años, ya se pueden imaginar un viejito entre tanta juventud, solo tengo unos 58 añitos, estoy sin pelos ya, bueno un niño todavia, sin más a aprender de todos.


----------



## Mandito (Ago 17, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Armando y soy aficionado a la electricidad y electrónica. No se si este foro sigue activo, pues, los mensajes son bastante antiguos. De todos modos, un saludo para todos los integrantes de esta comunidad.


----------



## Bielako (Ago 17, 2022)

Buenas!! Soy un novato con ganas de aprender, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos miembros de la comunidad ! ! !*​


----------



## Rafael Betancourt (Ago 17, 2022)

Yo soy Rafael Betancourt, soy cubano y estoy dando mis primeros pasos en la electrónica, pero me apasiona este mundo, espero aprender mucho con ustedes, un saludo para todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## corolario (Ago 18, 2022)

¡Hola, a todos!
Me adelanté con mi primer post... Aficionado a la electrónica y el cacharreo.

Un saludo.


----------



## franbyte (Ago 18, 2022)

Buenas a todos, 
Mi nombre es Fran, soy de Madrid
Trabajo como técnico electrónico en un taller.


----------



## primiape (Ago 18, 2022)

Gracias por aceptarme, un saludo.


----------



## Luismzg (Ago 19, 2022)

*H*ola*,* soy *L*uis *Z*aldivar*,* me uni a ustedes por que mi vida es la electrónica y principalmente la que tiene que ver con amplificadores*,* es decir audio. *E*spero nutrirme de la experiencia de ustedes. *M*uy contento al pertenecer a este grupo tan grande, gracias por la bienvenida.


----------



## joseguzman.morales (Ago 19, 2022)

Hola mucho gusto! 

Soy José Guzmán de el Salvador. Tengo 40 años y me gusta la electrónica actualmente estoy en el aprendizaje de microelectrónica, reparando teléfonos y trato de reparar lo que me traigan, bocinas portátiles chinitas entre otros.  Espero poder aportar algo de los que se y el apoyo de los que son expertos y maestro en la eléctrica en general. 

Agradzcoestar aquí, formar parte de esta comunidad. 

Saludos y bendiciones a todos!


----------



## albdial (Ago 19, 2022)

Buenas Soy Alberto de Sevilla (España)

Me gusta la electricidad y la electronica, espero poder compartir conocimientos y aprender de vosotros, un saludo!


----------



## Yoseno (Ago 20, 2022)

Hola soy nuevo en esto. Me llamo José Luis me gusta la electrónica pero a veces se me complica las cosas Espero que me podrías ayudar en las dudas e intentaré hacer lo que pueda para ayudar . Un saludo


----------



## TYKON (Ago 20, 2022)

Hola a todos.Soy Osvaldo y hace años que estoy en el foro,pero debido a un cambio de computadora tuve problemas para ingresar, por eso decidí  cambiar mi apelativo.Espero seguir aprendiendo  y colaborando en la medida de mis posibilidades ya que soy simplemente un aficionado a la electrónica.Gracias por permitirme volver al foro.


----------



## marob (Ago 20, 2022)

Hola, buen sábado, soy Martín Roberti, Ing. Electrónico y Profesor de física y matemáticas. Soy de Argentina, de la ciudad de Villa Constitución al sur de Santa Fe, agradecido por este espacio, estuve leyendo muchos comentarios y realmente es una comunidad que suma muchísimo. Abierto a ayudar en lo que sea. Tengo algo de experiencia en fuentes conmutadas y también trabajé 5 años en mantenimiento de electromedicina. Bueno, nos leemos...


----------



## TETOTE (Ago 20, 2022)

Buen día a todos, escribo para presentarme, soy Héctor Téllez Ramírez, Ing. Mecánico Electricista, apasionado por la electrónica. Siempre fuí admirador de los grupos de todo tipo que se promovían en EE UU (computación, electrónica, energía alternativa) por lo que al encontrar este espacio me suscribí de inmediato ya que veo que es un grupo serio interesado en compartir sus conocimientos y experiencia. Espero poder aportar algo a la comunidad, Saludos a todos.


----------



## Miguel terrazas (Ago 20, 2022)

Hola , saludos.


----------



## srnenito (Ago 21, 2022)

Buenas a todos, saludos desde Madrid, España, Espero aprender mucho de vosotros, Gracias por adelantado. Saludos


----------



## altusalbo (Ago 21, 2022)

Hola, Soy Aurelio Blanco de Granada, España. Me gusta la electrónica desde mi juventud y tengo algunos conocimientos, aunque no es mi activdad profesional, si le dedico una buena parte de mi tiempo libre, reparando dispositivos (sobre todo me gustan los antiguos) y construyendo algún que otro proyecto. Espero poder aportar mi experiencia y conocimiento al grupo, a la par de aumentar mi saber en esta materia tan apasionante.

¡Saludos cordiales a todos los componentes del foro!


----------



## txivi (Ago 21, 2022)

Muy buenas, soy Sílvia y mi ex me inició en este mundo y ahora me encanta la calidad de sonido de un amplificador  antiguo.
Se muy poco así que agradecería vuestra ayuda ! 💋💋


----------



## Yurgen (Ago 21, 2022)

Hola amigos, como están ?


----------



## Richkk577 (Ago 21, 2022)

Brandon1231 dijo:


> _Buenas tardes_


Buenas noches disculpe como hago para agradecer mi aceptación?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2022)

Richkk577 dijo:


> Buenas noches disculpe como hago para agradecer mi aceptación?


Aquí mismo.


----------



## Zapy4ever (Ago 22, 2022)

Buenas Tardes, saludos a todos!!! soy programador web y de aplicaciones de escritorio, y estoy tratando de ingresar a este mundo que me parece fascinante que es la de la electrónica, soy de Argentina!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## walmena (Ago 23, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> ...


Hola a todos,me gusta mucho aprender de este sistema de cooperación,es algo fabuloso poder conectar con personas que buscan soluciones con tanta elegancia,gracias.


----------



## javierartime@sateka. (Ago 23, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Javier y soy; a demás de electrónico, reparador de electrodomésticos.
A la pregunta formulada anteriormente sobre la formación de escarcha en un frigorífico Fagor tengo que añadir lo siguiente:
A veces estos frigoríficos not frost suelen hacer escarcha en la parte baja del congelador y esto es debido a ciertas circunstancias como puede ser:
la sonda puede estar fuera de rango , la resistencia de desescarche estar abierta, fusible de desescarche estar abierto, esto hace que los tiempos de desescarche no sean suficientes para romper toda la escarcha acumulándose cada vez mas de esta no permitiendo la circulación del aire por el retorno al congelador con lo cual dejando de enfría el el conservador


----------



## ander0 (Ago 23, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Andrés, vivo en Pamplona (España) y aunque no se mucho de electrónica me gusta siempre estar en constante aprendizaje. Una oportunidad tener este foro donde poder preguntar mis dudas y espero algún día tener la posibilidad de ayudar.


----------



## Bolita (Ago 23, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Manuel Alvarez. Estoy buscando información sobre los sensores de encendido de la placa vitrocermámica y me he encontrado con algún enlace por aquí que habla del tema.

Un saludo a toda la comunidad


----------



## feliz7204 (Ago 23, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre Allan González, desde Panamá, y me gusta el audio y la electrónico.


----------



## Kasos (Ago 23, 2022)

Hola, soy nuevo y me interesa mucho el contenido de este foro, saludos a todos y espero aprender mucho de sus opiniones y conocimiento y pueda aportar también lo poco que he aprendido.


----------



## cosenodephi (Ago 24, 2022)

Un saludo fraterno desde Rivera, Uruguay, soy técnico en electrónica ya jubilado de la enseñanza donde trabajaba como docente en el área. Gracias por aceptar mi solicitud.


----------



## willylui (Ago 24, 2022)

Mi nombre es Luis, graduado en 1991 en construcción y producción de equipos radioeletrónicos en el Institulo Superior Politécico de Odessa, Ucrania, me he servido varias veces de info de este sitio, y quiero.....hoy, dare las gracias a todos los que aportan info, espero poder ayudar también a los necesitados de datos o esquemas que están en mis manos, trataré de enviar info de literatura que puedo compartir, claro, tengo que traducir ......pero eso, no creo que será problema.
Muchas Gracias por lo que hacen.
Perdonen,.... soy Cubano


----------



## ea7jle (Ago 25, 2022)

Hola al grupo, soy Antonio de Jaen.


----------



## amstrad_cpc (Ago 25, 2022)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Francisco y soy de Murcia. Estoy aquí para resolver dudas de electrónica. No soy estudiante. Solo alguien al que le gusta el tema y que quiere aprender.

Saludos


----------



## david_manazas (Ago 26, 2022)

Hola.  Soy David de Barcelona (España), y capaz de hacer chapucillas fáciles.  Estudiado electrónica, pero ya me he oxidado de no ejercer.


----------



## bataman8 (Ago 26, 2022)

Bunos dias a todos. Gracias por acpetarme en este Foro.


----------



## Inves (Ago 26, 2022)

Buenas tardes desde Málaga. No sé si estoy haciéndolo bien pero no encuentro en la tablet un enlace para crear un póster nuevo de bienvenida. Sorry


----------



## Astro802179 (Ago 26, 2022)

Hola amigos me da un gusto saber que podemos intercambiar experiencia en este grupo.  Estamos atentos en lo que les pueda dar un idea.


----------



## Antonygar (Ago 27, 2022)

Saludos desde Venezuela. Antony García.


----------



## Angel Nelvis (Ago 27, 2022)

Hola a todos soy Angel Nelvis, tengo 49 años y estudie Ingenieria electrica, pero siempre me ha gustado la electronica, en mis primeros años de trabajo trabaje en un taller de television, luego me dedique a mi especilidad, pero sigo siendo un aficionado a la reparacion de equipos electronicos, y en mi tiempo libre me dedico a ello. creo que este foro me sera muy util.


----------



## victorangel65@yahoo. (Ago 27, 2022)

Buenas un aficionado a la electrónica con poca idea ya muchas dudas


----------



## Meridai23 (Ago 27, 2022)

Hola a todos, me presento ☺️, me llamo María y soy del estado de México, me registré para ayudarle a mi papá porque es ingeniero eléctrico y agradezco a esta página por recibirme y todos los temas que hablan, son de gran ayuda y aprendizaje entre todos, espero en el futuro podamos aportar así como recibimos lecciones en sus foros de ayuda, buen día/tarde/noche.


----------



## Angel Nelvis (Ago 27, 2022)

Hola Victor, dudas vamos a tener todos, lo que de seguro las vamos a evacuar, saludos


----------



## Ronronero (Ago 27, 2022)

Hola, un inmenso honor estar con Uds., soy nuevo en la electrónica y espero aprender mucho de todos sus comentario desde acá, Caracas Venezuela.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## packard (Ago 27, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es Angel tengo 72 años soy entusiasta de la electronica , en 1961 arme en primer año mi primera radio
Galena con bobina ya preparada en una casa del gremio cerca del industrial 36 de Cuba y Blanco Escalada , tandem metalico, auricular y antena de 6 metros +/- con aisladores de porcelana , era una emocion eschuchar una o dos emisoras  en la terraza de mi casa y sin usar corriente ni baterias.


----------



## drizzo (Ago 28, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Domenico. Soy muy apasionado de la electrónica desde niño. A los 15 años construí mi primer amplificador de audio. Gracias por aceptarme en este foro.


----------



## jorge lamothe (Ago 28, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



*G*racias muchachos por la bienvenida*.*


----------



## echeandia123 (Ago 29, 2022)

Buenas a todos*,* mi nombre es Ariel Martinez*,* soy de *C*uba y soy un enamorado de la electrónica aunque la he estudiado de manera autodidacta. Todos mis proyectos los enfoco a la generación de altas tensiones a partir de bajar tensiones o dígase *V*olts*,* ejemplo inversores caseros y cosas parecidas*.*


----------



## Acatalan (Ago 29, 2022)

Hola soy *A*lian*,* vivo en *C*uba*,* soy entusiasta d*e* la electrónica*.*


----------



## Victor65 (Ago 29, 2022)

Saludos desde Venezuela! Soy Victor Casanova, 56 años y tengo toda mi vida amando la electrónica. Luego de 42 años trabajando en radio, aún cuando me hice locutor hace 32, sigo practicandola haciendo instalaciones, prestando asesorías y diseñando algunos montajes que me permiten actualizarme siempre en este complejo mundo de las telecomunicaciones y la electrónica en general.
Gracias por permitirme estar aquí compartiendo nuestra afición y profesión. Abrazo cordial para todos!.


----------



## caabal33 (Ago 30, 2022)

Hola A todos soy Camilo de Perú y soy un Aficionado de la electrónica sobre todo la RF, espero aportar lo poco que se y hacer mejor este sitio. Gracias


----------



## Arnaldo M (Ago 31, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Arnaldo López Q , soy de Chile, y siempre me ha gustado este tema de la electrónica, soy solamente un aficionado, y espero aprender mas en ésta gran página.
Quiero dejar un saludo a Andres Fernando Cuenca por haber creado esta página que la encuentro muy muy buena
Saludos a todos.


----------



## ksitec (Ago 31, 2022)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Jose Navarro, soy de el estado Apure, Venezuela, es un privilegio para mi poder formar parte de este prestigioso grupo de personas emprendedoras con metas bien definidas y con muchas ganas de prosperar en los estudios alcanzados ya, sean a nivel basico, nivel medio o superior e igualmente poder ser útil en cualquier circunstancia que se presente este mundo tan extenso como es la electrónica.


----------



## pablodima (Ago 31, 2022)

Hola comunidad. Mi nombre es Pablo de 52 años, quiero aprender sobre la nueva tecnologia inverter, circuitos electronicos. Gracias por aceptarme en el grupo.


----------



## maxmoran7 (Sep 1, 2022)

Hola valiosa y apreciada comunidad de electrónicos!
Saludos desde Perú. Soy Max Morán, aficionado a la electrónica y espero poder aprender de sus experiencias porque se que esta plataforma es muy útil para compartir conocimiento y obtener buenos resultados .
Muchas gracias por permitirme pertenecer a esta comunidad!


----------



## juanfortus (Sep 1, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es Juan Antonio Hernandez , tengo 61 años, soy autonomo , trabajando en mantenimiento de comunidades y en mi tiempo libre, soy voluntario en el Museo Aeronautico de Malaga, soy gran aficionado a la aviacion, y tengo varios proyectos con simuladores de vuelo , pero dentro de mis pocos conocimientos de electronica me gustaria, aprender un poco mas por algunas dudas que se me presentan con algunos de mis proyectos , para poderlos resolver , espero estar a la altura en este foro y tambien ayudar en lo que pueda, gracias , un saludo


----------



## tidezk (Sep 2, 2022)

Hola a todos!
Aqui un intrépido Ingeniero Electrónico sin miedo a tocar, desmontar, volver a armar y descubrir que me sobran tornillos.
Un saludo!


----------



## valentin portillo (Sep 2, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Hola Andres Fernando Cuenca,  hola comunidad,  también apasionado de la electrónica,  muchas gracias , saludos cordiales desde la patagonia Argentina !


----------



## charly2040 (Sep 3, 2022)

*H*ola*,* soy t*é*cnico en reparaci*ó*n , tengo 69 años*,* estoy hace 45 en mi taller de *S*an *A*. de *P*adua *, B*s.*A*s. *A*rgentina*,* muchas gracias por todo*s* los aportes*.*


----------



## antoniomestas (Sep 3, 2022)

Gracias a todos los miembros de la comunidad, se ve un excelente aporte para todos los participanrtes, esto dice lo bueno que marcha la comunidad, cada quien con su aporte haremos de la comunidad muy competitiva, saludos compañeros. abrazos cordiales.


----------



## Trilogy (Sep 3, 2022)

Hola a todos,
Soy Juan F. Sanchez (nick Trilogy en foros de simulacion), un placer estar aqui y poder contribuir tanto como aprender algo mas.

Saludos.


----------



## saavedra2077 (Sep 3, 2022)

Hola Sres , soy Raul Saavedra , tengo 61 años , Ing. Electrónico desde hace 32 años  y me gustaría compartir experiencia y conocimientos...trabajé en electrónica desde los 12 años y me crié en un taller de radio y tv  , trabajé con valvulas , transistores , Up  y siempre hice reparaciones.....Me dedico a la electrónica de control  e Industrial y me facina el Audio HiFi.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## PPGAR (Sep 4, 2022)

Buenos días, Soy Pepe García, aficionado ala electrónica pero no tengo ni idea, quiero aprender de ustedes. Gracias


----------



## Josep59 (Sep 4, 2022)

Buenos días desde Tarragona. Un saludo a todos y con ganas aprender ... y enseñar si es posible.


----------



## Newbit (Sep 4, 2022)

Hola buenas. Soy lihue y tengo 16 años. actualmente estoy estudiando la carrera de ingeniero en electronica. Me gusta aprender un poco de todo, me considero alguien que aprende rapido y bueno explicando


----------



## wronky (Sep 5, 2022)

Hola, saludos desde España, me llamo Juan y aunque no sé nada de electrónica, si que me gusta urgar cuando algún aparato se estropea.


----------



## Zaviat (Sep 5, 2022)

Hola, Me llamo Joss, vivo en La Rioja, no tengo ni idea de electronica (que lastima), me he apuntado aqui porque quiero buscar una solución para un cono altavoz que tengo por casa. Asi que haré un post adecuado. 
Saludos a todos y gracias por aceptarme en este foro.


----------



## Trecegetz (Sep 5, 2022)

Buenas aquí un manazas que intenta arreglar televisiones radios o lo que tenga electrónica, algunas veces funcionan y muchísimas otras ni en broma las saco adelante. Tengo herramienta, nunca es demasiada,  para poder arreglar cosillas. 
Me llamo Unai y desde Tenerife os mando un saludo. Espero seguir aprendiendo mucho en este foro.


----------



## SahidM (Sep 5, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Sahid, tengo 24 años, soy recién egresado de ingeniería en Automatización y quiero demostrar mi capacidad en este inicio de carrera profesional.

Espero poder ayudar con dudas o cualquier cosa a cualquiera que lo necesite


----------



## DaryM (Sep 5, 2022)

Hola, buenas noches Me llamo Dario Martinez Tengo Ya 60 años de edad, soy de Veracruz, mexico y tengo como pasatiempo la electrónica, antes trabaje como radiotecnico pero ahora soy taxista y en mi tiempo libre me gusta experimentar con las fuentes y con circuitos, también di con este foro buscando unas respuestas y me gusto su forma desinteresada de compartir sus conocimientos y pues aqui estoy, gracias por aceptarme..


----------



## OMARCITO1966 (Sep 6, 2022)

Buenas Tardes a todos,mi nombre es Hector Omar Fernandez,soy de Mar del Plata,y soy tecnico electronico,me especializo en arreglar leds,smarts.y tambien televisores de tubo,aunque ya quedan pocos,

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## isidromanuel20 (Sep 6, 2022)

Buenos días, me llamo Isidro, soy de Granada aunque ahora estoy en Gijón. Tengo un proyecto en el que le voy sacando algún provecho que me gustaría compartir y si algún/ alguna compañera/o coincidimos y nos podemos ayudar con dudas pues mejor que mejor


----------



## autotronicadiaz (Sep 6, 2022)

Saludos colegas desde Maracay, Venezuela, agradecido por dejarme compartir en esta pagina , mi nombre Gerardo Diaz Escalona y mi especialidad Electronica graduado en la ETI , 28 años de servicio como instructor de formacion en lass areas de Electricidad y Electronica en el INCES y siempre atendiendo mis clientes particulares dedicandome especialmente a la Electronica automotriz y a la reparacion de televisores de todas las generaciones.......gracias por su apoyo


----------



## NestForos (Sep 6, 2022)

Hola amigos de *forosdeelectronica!!*
Me encanta la electronica y este sitio es amplio, muy útil para encontrar problemas ya resueltos y para resolver los que encuentro todos los días!! 
Estoy encantado de ser miembro de este maravilloso foro!! 

Mi especialidad es las oscilaciones y los equipos de transmisión y recepción. Estoy para ayudar en lo que pueda y que me ayuden cuando lo necesito!! 

La electrónica se profundiza, amplía e integra cada vez más!!

*En qué actividad humana no se usa la electronica?!*


----------



## RRuizM (Sep 7, 2022)

Saludos a todos los del foro, permítame presentarme; soy un colombiano de 70 años ya pensionado, trabaje en una empresa importante en Colombia como electromecánico, tengo la electrónica como hobby, conozco de maquinas automatizadas de procesos de plásticos con software en MCL Norteamericanas, Cincinnati y otras marcas estaré con mucho gusto para colaborar y recibir información en lo que no conozca y me puedan colaborar. Muchas gracias por su atención.


----------



## Hebert Ernesto (Sep 7, 2022)

Buenas Tardes. Mi nombre es Hebert y soy técnico en electrónica y me gustaría conocer y compartir más conocimiento sobre diferentes temas de electrónica ya que actualmente trabajo como docente de este curso y creo que crecemos más cuándo el conocimiento es compartido. Saludos a todos.


----------



## ICRACING (Sep 7, 2022)

Hola a todos necesito colaboracion futura, somos taller de automocion.
gracias a todos


----------



## jorge mendez (Sep 7, 2022)

Hola, soy Jorge Méndez, hago mis reparaciones personales y de mis familiares y amigos.
Gracias por permitirme estar en contacto con ustedes, gracias gracias


----------



## Mandy63 (Sep 7, 2022)

hola soy Mandy de cuba, espero poder aportar tambien en el foro


----------



## Batata (Sep 7, 2022)

Buenas tardes, soy Cristian, de Argentina, Mendoza, un gusto participar de este foro, estoy dando los primeros pasos en la electronica y poder leerlos seguramente va a ser de mucha ayuda. Saudos Cristian.


----------



## danilofb (Sep 7, 2022)

Hola, gracias por la bienvenida y por aceptarme en vuestra Comunidad, soy electrónico desde hace varios años aunque no la estoy ejerciendo profesionalmente, pero siempre estoy reparando algo porque la electrónica se lleva en el corazón y en la mente, me mantengo actualizado porque me gusta estudiar; doy las gracias por pertenecer a esta Comunidad y poder compartir con ustedes.


----------



## Tecnico281 (Sep 8, 2022)

Hola*, * me llamo Dieter*,* soy de Cuba*,* técnico en electrónica*,* soy fan a esta pagina por lo útil y necesaria para cada uno de nosotros*,* gracias*.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## elbichus (Sep 8, 2022)

Que rollo banda 
Mi nombre es David, soy de Cuernavaca un estado perteneciente a México. Tengo 28 años y desde que tengo 12 siempre me llamó mucho la atención todo este mundito de la electrónica, pero nunca me incliné a estudiarla y aunque hoy en dia ejerzo como ingeniero civil, nunca ha muerto esa fascinación por la electrónica, parezco fangirl cuando veo todos esos elementos mecánicos y electrónicos en conjunto para dar vida a todo tipo de tecnología. Se preguntarán (o tal vez no, pero me da igual lo comentaré) ¿Y porque no estudiaste y ejerciste de lo que tanto te gusta?
Pues nunca tuve la facilidad económica para entrar a alguna escuela que tuviera esa especialidad, ademas sentía que les exigiría mucho a mis padres quienes iban al dia ya que somos 3 hijos.
En fin, espero aprender mucho aqui, forjarme en el mundo de la electrónica.


----------



## Joyooooo (Sep 8, 2022)

Hola soy José de argentina . Me gusta la electronica


----------



## Luis Samayoa (Sep 8, 2022)

Saludos a los que hacen posible esta comunidad me llamo Luis samayoa soy de Guatemala, tengo 55 años estudie el curso de radio y tv en 1987 aunque para hoy ha sido un reto para mi, reparar tanto los tv modernos como los sistemas de audio tengo mi taller sito de reparación y les doy gracias a todos  y les deseo muchas bendiciones


----------



## naranjo64 (Sep 9, 2022)

Hola*. C*omo foro técnico me parece estupendo, est*á* a mi altura*.
S*oy maestro industrial en mecánica de automóvil y electrónica*.*
Saludos*.*


----------



## magimbu_07 (Sep 9, 2022)

Saludos desde Nicaragua*. T*engo bastante experiencia pero nunca dejo de aprender.
Nunca o sabes todo y necesitamos del conocimiento de los que saben lo que yo no sé y viceversa*.
P*ues aquí estoy y salud*o*s a todos los colegas*.*


----------



## Ivanx (Sep 9, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Ivan, soy de Argentina, soy estudiante de Ingenieria en electronica. Me gusta mucho la electrónica y siempre estoy interesado de aprender cosas nuevas en estos temas. Encontré el foro de pura casualidad y la verdad que veo que se puede aprender mucho. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## EL CHE (Sep 10, 2022)

*S*aludos camarada,  desde Iztapalapa *C*dmx*,* mí nombre CHESED alias el che*, *un gusto conocerles, me apasiona la electricidad y por tanto su hija la electrónica*.*


----------



## Ditas (Sep 10, 2022)

Soy Alvaro Caldas ingeniero industrial y mi empresa me llevo a trabajar con ingenieros electrónicos y a proyectos de  robótica, esto se convirtió en mi actividad principal, ahora mi empresa tiene toda la tecnología montada sobre ARDUINO con fresas, tornos , inyectora prensas hidráulicas y CNC para producir moldes y una variedad de piezas en diferentes materiales


----------



## carschul (Sep 10, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola buenas tardes, mi nombre es Carlos Schultteis (carschul), soy de la ciudad de Bahía Blanca, Pcia de Buenos Aires, Argentina, soy técnico electrónico recibido en 1969, época de las válvulas termoiónicas, los transistores e integrados los conocí medianamente metiéndole mano, me gusta mucho la electrónica, a pesar de no haberme podido desarrollar totalmente en mi vida laboral en esta especialidad ya que debí elegir entre lo que me gustaba y lo que me rendía mas económicamente, son pocos los afortunados que se pueden desarrollar en la especialidad que le gusta.
Hoy estoy felizmente jubilado, pero sigo realizando trabajos artesanales en mi taller, restaurando antiguedades, me gusta reparar todo tipo de mecanismos y artefactos, también me llevo muy bien con la mecánica en general y la carpintería, tengo un taller bastante bien montado con torno, agujereadora, soldadura eléctrica, autógena y un sinfín de herramientas de mano, además de instrumentos, algunos de ellos de fabricación propia.
Perdón por hacerlo tan extenso, espero poder ayudar a algún integrante del foro, en lo que pueda cuenten conmigo, saludos a todos.


----------



## julio hector vazquez ariz (Sep 10, 2022)

*S*aludos a todos los del foro*,* soy t*é*cnico en electr*ó*nica y me comenz*ó* a gustar desde que arm*é* mi primer amplificador de bulbos 6l6gc y 12ax7 ya hace unos años*, *hoy reparo pantallas, amplificadores, estereos y computadoras, en lo que pueda servirles estoy para ayudarles, buen dia*,* gracias*.*


----------



## daviles (Sep 11, 2022)

Buenos días, mi nombre es David, estoy por aquí por tener un problema con la ps4, no soy técnico pero si intento reparar las cosas por mí mismo, ya que así uno aprende, por qué me encanta este mundillo, pero claro, aprendiz de todo y maestro de nada 🤣. Buen día.


----------



## doramas67 (Sep 11, 2022)

Buenas tardes a todos los usuarios de este magnífico foro.
Saludos desde Canarias.


----------



## ernie2061 (Sep 11, 2022)

Hola ! Soy Ernesto de Montevideo Uruguay, estoy por construir unas cajas 5.1 y he encontrado buena información en este foro, espero también poder aportar con algo, desde ya muchas gracias !


----------



## cold7900 (Sep 12, 2022)

Buenas.
Aquí Ricardo desde León, me gusta hacer reparaciones de aparato diversos sobre todo a familia y amigos, tengo herramienta básica tipo soldador de estaño, estación de aire, microscopio... Casi lo básico para poder hacer cosillas.
Tengo poco que aportar, pero siempre se puede intentar.
Un saludo


----------



## javi_opsss (Sep 12, 2022)

Hola soy Javier, ´me interesa mucho la micro electrónica, y me gusta leer los foros para obtener información para reparaciones. Gracias!


----------



## elmendo (Sep 12, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Raul Mendoza, soy Ing en telecomunicaciones , espero ayudar y ser ayudado, gracias por existir.


----------



## luis1953 (Sep 12, 2022)

Buenas tardes soy Luis desde Argentina. Gracias por recibirme. Saludos


----------



## VictorMan (Sep 12, 2022)

Hola, compañeros soy Víctor Manuel Ochoa A.  Soy Santandereano Colombia, tengo 71 años , me gusta la electrónica es mi pasión, estudie en el SENA hace mucho tiempo cuando se usaban los tubos termoiónicos ,trabaje varios años como reparador  me aleje de la electrónica por varios años y empecé a trabajar como Comerciante, pero no dejaba de practicar electrónica leía revistas y libros que me ayudaron a ver o conocer los avances de la tecnología actual. Hoy día sigo reforzando mas, mis humildes conocimientos con la ayuda de INTERNET ,YOUTUBE, PAGINAS WEB y la capacidad didáctica de muchos ingenieros y personas con mucha experiencia que con mucho amor nos regalan sus conocimientos todos los días, gracias a ellos. En lo posible estaré atento para aportar mi granito de arena.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## Alvaromed1 (Sep 13, 2022)

Hola, gracias por ingresarme a este grupo, soy Alvaro Medina de Maracaibo, Venezuela,🇻🇪


----------



## xRaptyx (Sep 13, 2022)

Hola, soy Ricardo de la patagonia Argentina..  soy tecnico y hace poco arranque de nuevo con la electronica..  saludos


----------



## enruedar (Sep 13, 2022)

*H*ola a todos*,* mi nombre es Ender*,* soy una persona inquieta y me llama la atenci*ó*n la electr*ó*nica*,* mi deseo es aprender de todos y mi inquietud me *h*a llevado a investigar sobre inversores de corriente , y estoy buscando quien me ayude con el tema ya que estoy buscando construir un inversor para motores trifasicos de 20 k*W*
hola a todos,mi nombre es Ender y vivo en Colombia ,mi deseo es aprender de todos  los que conforman el grupo , entre a el foro buscado ayuda para la construcción de un inversor  para motores trifasicos  de 20 kw


----------



## RegiMan2022 (Sep 14, 2022)

Buenas, Saludos desde Mendoza Capital. Estoy ansioso por seguir aprendiendo y compartir mis 25 años de experiencia en informatica y electrónica avanzada. Gracias.


----------



## Cesar Ernes (Sep 14, 2022)

Hola, soy Cesar desde Cuba y soy estudiante de biomedica, tengo 23 años y desde pequeño me gusta la electrónica pues quiero aprender mas y quiero participar en este util y acogedor espacio que se ha creado para debatir y aclarar ideas y dudas.


----------



## adolfo061630 (Sep 14, 2022)

Hola, gracias por permitirme ser parte de este foro! Soy Colombiana, incursionando en este maravilloso mundo de las comunicaciones. Me llamo Adolfo Cera, me considero principalmente a nivel práctico y con conocimientos básicos.


----------



## Alipv (Sep 14, 2022)

Buenas noches.

Mi nombre es Hilder Puentes, soy de Colombia, vivo en zona rural, no soy Técnico y respeto mucho su trabajo y su experiencia.
Amo la electrónica y gracias a Internet y el cariño por las reparaciones estoy aprendiendo un poco este bello arte.


----------



## xotoman83 (Sep 15, 2022)

Hola, buenos dias.
Me presento , soy Alfrdo Rodriguez , entusiasta de la mecanica y ahora muy interesado en la elctronica y programacion . Tengo algunos conocimientos basicos , pero con el cambio de los componentes a smd muchas veces no se que componentes veo, bueno si los veo jaja . 
Soy de valencia y estoy aqui para aprender .
Un saludo.


----------



## mjbv64 (Sep 15, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Manuel, soy de Venezuela.
Un saludo a todos los miembros del foro


----------



## Electrons (Sep 16, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Horacio, soy de Argentina, Buenos Aires. Me encanta la electrónica y tengo que ser sincero nunca estudie nada sobre electrónica ósea no fui a ningún instituto, me fui instruyendo con videos de otros técnicos y así con el tiempo encontré este foro donde saque mucha información, espero no incomodarlos con algunas preguntas tontas o lo tomen a mal. igual me manejo creo que bien dentro de lo poco que aprendí. muchas gracias


----------



## dhfer (Sep 16, 2022)

Hola  todos . Mi nombre es Daniel. En los 80 armaba mis propios equipos de audio con placas compradas o con Pertinax y sus procesos para fabricar los circuitos de acuerdo con los diagramas. Ya paso mucho tiempo y como no seguí con el tema olvide gran parte de todoel maravillosomundo de la electrónica . Realmente interesante el foro !  prefiero leerlos e ir recordando cosas a estar pelotudeando en internet jajajajajaja


----------



## gazpar (Sep 16, 2022)

Hola que tal, me da gusto que me hayan aceptado, espero y poder ayudar en lo que pueda yo también.


----------



## Filuke (Sep 17, 2022)

Hola a todos , soy de Rumania pero vivo en España , apasionado de la electrónica desde la infancia, me gustan sobre todo los montajes de válvulas ya sean receptores o amplificadores. Siempre se aprende algo nuevo y seguro que este foro es el sitio idóneo para compartir conocimientos, dar y recibir ayuda técnica y conocer (virtualmente) gente de todo el mundo que comparte la misma afición. 
Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Rosagrapa (Sep 17, 2022)

Hola, soy Rosa u estoy encantada de estar en estos foros, me encanta reparar todo tipo de electrodomésticos, pienso que ayuda al planeta y evitamos contaminar. Espero aprender gracias a todos😃un abrazo


----------



## Reyard (Sep 18, 2022)

Saludos, me llamo Reinaldo Valdez desde  el estado Anzoátegui Venezuela, soy aficionado a la electrónica desde los 15 años  más o menos, ya tengo 48, hace poquito tiempo me decidí a intentar con la programación .net y microprocesadores a ver como me va,  es por eso que  estoy en el foro con ganas de aprender mas con ustedes  porque me parece muy bueno y también aportar mi experiencia en algún tema para quienes los necesiten. Bueno mi gente saludos y hasta pronto.


----------



## jogremizar1977 (Sep 18, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy de Venezuela, mi nombre es José M., tengo algún tiempo en este mundo de la electrónica, con sus altibajos por supuesto, espero podamos compartir nuestros conocimientos, saludos a todos!


----------



## maxieme (Sep 18, 2022)

Hola, buen día, como están, me llamo Maximiliano Maidana, soy de Santiago del Estero, técnico en electrónica, me dedico a las automatizaciones y reparaciones de soldadoras, etc. , espero poder ayudar y aprender en este foro, desde ya a su disposición.


----------



## titoboy (Sep 18, 2022)

Hola, espero estén bien, soy aficionado a la electrónica, con miras a hacerlo profesionalmente, espero poder aportar en lo que alcance mi conocimiento, por lo cual, espero a su vez no duden en solicitar ayuda o apoyo para conseguir solución en cualquier tema. Se que es muy escueto , pero tengo buenos conocimiento, en informática, ciencias forenses, catpint, soldadura eléctrica y electrónica, y hasta building wire.
Lo siento lo me identifiqué, soy Carlos Valderrama,  de Venezuela.


----------



## angelomb (Sep 18, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Angelo, de Perú y busco información sobre la electrónica, espero obtener nuevos conocimientos


----------



## dsuster (Sep 19, 2022)

Mi nombre es Danilo Suster, tengo 60 años y soy de Argentina. Soy un entusiasta de la electrónica y cada tanto mis amigos y familiares me piden que repare algún aparato electrónico. Soy ingeniero electrónico y estoy a disposición para colaborar en éste foro.
Un saludo para todos!


----------



## user94486nicolas (Sep 19, 2022)

Hola cómo están, soy Nicolás Mateo tengo 28años y me gusta mucho la iniciativa del grupo , y estoy para aprender de los mejores y también compartir mis experiencias de la electrónica , por cierto mi especialidad son las placas electrónicas en gral , radio y tv ,tv LCD , sistemas inversores, amplificadores operacionales y de audio, y recientemente introducción a Arduino y sus múltiples facetas específicamente estoy trabajando en programación de la memoria EEPROM y eso soy técnico y también entusiasta y amateur


----------



## RODRIMEND (Sep 19, 2022)

Saludos estimados miembros le está comunidad, esperomooder aprender con todos ustedes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## Landi (Sep 19, 2022)

Gracias al grupo y administradores por aceptarme, soy cubano, trabajo en electrónica desde los 18 años, me gradué de radio mecánico A y técnico medio en electrónica , pero estar en un grupo de colegas  para ayudarnos unos a otros evacuando dudas y apoyándonos en la electrónica para mi muy importante. Gracias de mi parte para todos. ORLANDO.


----------



## rekeefi (Sep 19, 2022)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Alberto soy electricista de formación aunque no de profesión. No soy un gran experto en electrónica pero hago algunos pinitos. Soy una persona con muchas inquietudes y con muchas ganas de aprender. Un saludo a todos y de antemano gracias por lo que seguro voy a aprender.
Por cierto soy español y vivo en Barcelona.
Estudie en el instituto politécnico Verge de la Merced.


----------



## drcuretta (Sep 19, 2022)

*H*ola a  todos*,* soy Abel y ya estaba inscripto hace bastante tiempo*,* saludos a la comunidad*.*


----------



## Cobo de Guzman (Sep 20, 2022)

Hola buenas
Me interesa mucho la electrónica y compartir sobre este tema


----------



## enriquea (Sep 20, 2022)

Hola colegas de la electrónica, mi nombre es Enrique, soy de La Plata Rep. Argentina, técnico electrónico, también radioaficionado, dedicado a la electrónica en general, especialidad comunicaciones, dada me edad (70 años) he pasado por todas las tecnologías, desde las válvulas a los nano chips, y sigo trabajando, gracias por aceptarme en este foro.-


----------



## josearsan (Sep 21, 2022)

Saludos, soy José Enrique Sánchez Arrechedera, soy de Venezuela, aficionado a la Electronica y mecánica desde  que tenía como 12 años. Y siempre aprendiendo y compartiendo, siendo esto  último mi mayor legado al que lo desée y le resulte útil, un abrazo fraterno, bendiciones...


----------



## ramonparra (Sep 21, 2022)

*H*ola*,* mi nombre es *R*amón *P*arra*,* soy de *C*aracas *V*enezuela*,* me apasiona la electr*ó*nica*,* no soy profesional*,* soy aficionado pero me gusta aprender mas y mas espero en esta gran comunidad puedan ayudarme con algunas inquietudes*,* muchas gracias*.*


----------



## Moyelectronic (Sep 22, 2022)

Hola a todos! Mi nombre  Moises soy de Mexico tengo 27 años tengo conocimientos basicos e intermedio en electrónica, desde los 13 años aproximadamente empece con la electrónica a los 15 ya empece a estudiar cursos y actualmente doy servicio técnico a drones DJI, Celulares de la mayoría de marcas y algunos amplificadores, me llama mucho la atención el audio y vengo aquí aportar en lo que pueda de mi conocimiento y resolver algunas dudas mías y de los que estén aquí. Saludos


----------



## Julio1982 (Sep 22, 2022)

Muy buenos días , mi nombre es Julio Enrique, espero seguir aprendiendo y apoyando este valioso grupo de Forosdeelectrónica ,  Soy Ing de Minas y desde pequeño siempre me ha gustado la electrónica  donde he aprendido mucho. Gracias a Dios 👍


----------



## Antonio Solis (Sep 22, 2022)

Buen día, mi nombre es Juan Antonio Solís soy de San Luis Potosí México, tengo 62 años de edad y he trabajado en la reparación de equipos electrónicos principalmente electrónicos domésticos aunque también he tenido experiencia con equipo médico.
quiero seguir en esto pero necesito actualizarme y pedir apoyo y ofrecer mis conocimientos si a alguien les sirven. gracias


----------



## Tinote (Sep 22, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola donde he de ir para presentarme a la comunidad. ¿?


----------



## SIMAU (Sep 22, 2022)

Hola. Mi nombre es Alejandro Gutiérrez, radico en la ciudad de Puebla en México, me agrada este tipo de foros ya que tanto puedo ayudar como me puedo ayudar de sus experiencias y comentarios, quedo a sus órdenes!


----------



## JJour (Sep 24, 2022)

Hola, soy Jose desde España. Siempre me gustó la electrónica y nunca es tarde para aprender. Saludos a todos.


----------



## marcotesista (Sep 24, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Hola, buenas noches, mi nombre es Marco González de 39 años soy de Venezuela, me gusta la electrónica en todas sus áreas.


----------



## danilofb (Sep 24, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Danilo Fernández y soy de Cuba; estudié equipos electrónicos y sistema de telecomunicaciones en la enseñanza técnica profesional, soy también Licenciado en Derecho, pero nunca me ha encantado la electrónica, me atrae mucho y de vez en cuando hago algunos trabajos, espero poder ayudar en este foro y recibir ayuda cuando lo necesite de los miembros que lo integran, pueden contar conmigo. Saludos a todos.


----------



## tenorio77 (Sep 25, 2022)

Hola aquí Sergio de España, no se electrónica, todavía, porque espero aprender con su ayuda y volver a recuperar aquellos teclados de los 80.. aquellos fantásticos Casios con los que crecí. Saludos .


----------



## Alejandro1301 (Sep 25, 2022)

Saludos, soy Alejandro Ángeles. 
Actualmente soy alumno en Ingeniería en Electrónica y Comunicaciones de la Universidad Veracruzana, campus Poza Rica.
Soy apasionado de la Electrónica desde que tuve mi primer acercamiento con esta honorable área. Me gusta hacer mis propias cosas ,entre ellas diseñar circuitos ,pcb ,un poco de robotica. Tambien me gusta tener herramientas y si tengo la oportunidad ,actualizar mi arsenal jeje. Decidi formar parte de FE para mejorar el camino del conocimiento y expandirme a nuevas ideas ,técnicas, experiencias y conocimientos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## Francisco Agraz (Sep 26, 2022)

Hola: Soy Francisco agraz, de Barbastro (España) y tengo 74 años. Dedicado toda la vida a la electronica sigo buscando y aprendiendo. Hoy he encontrado esta comunidad y creo que resultará muy positivo para todos. Gracias por vuestra dedicación, amigos.


----------



## Rey1965 (Sep 26, 2022)

Hola, soy Reynaldo Zavala, soy de Honduras, tengo 57 años, trabajo en telecomunicaciones y me gusta aprender de electrónica y reparar electrodomésticos en mi casa. Es un gusto ser parte de este grupo y reciban un atento saludo a la distancia.


----------



## jias2 (Sep 27, 2022)

Buenas.
Soy Jose y soy electrónico y estoy por aquí para participar y aprender.


----------



## caiomoron (Sep 27, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Claudio soy de Moron, Argentina. 
Soy aficionado a los sistema de sonido 5.1 y entre a chusmear un tema de los home cinemas antiguos, y espero asesorarme de los que saben de esto, que tanto me gusta.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Sergio_Caciagli (Sep 27, 2022)

Hola.
Mi nombre es Sergio Caciagli, tengo 58 años y Técnico en Electrónica.
Me gusta navegar en los foros para ver "El estado del arte" y aprender cosas nuevas.
Muchas gracias por admitirme en el foro.
Saludos.


----------



## FJ Vidal (Sep 28, 2022)

Hola a todos. Soy Francisco Vidal, 64 años, desde España, aprendiz y entusiasta de la electrónica. Aunque hace casi 40 años que tomé contacto con ella tuve que abandonarla por circunstancias de la vida. Hace un año que volví al sendero que me ilusiona. Hoy me uno a este foro para seguir aprendiendo y para buscar una solución a un osciloscopio Hantek 2D72 que se inutilizó durante la actualización del firmware. Estudiaré la dinámica de este foro y veré si hay algo publicado al respecto. Intentaré aprender de vuestros comentarios.


----------



## Mikelek (Sep 28, 2022)

Hola a todos , me llamo Mikel y al igual que a vosotros me apasiona la electrónica , domótica y desmontar e intentar reparar todo tipo de cacharros .

Gracias por admitirme en el foro
Saludos
Mikel


----------



## Pakai (Sep 30, 2022)

Saludos a los compañeros del foro.
Mi nombre es Francisco Manuel de Blas Gracia (no soy conde ni nada que se le parezca) vivo en Barcelona (España) y tengo 60 años. Mi profesión es Ingeniero de Software, es decir, un vulgar machaca teclas pero que queda más fino. Me inicié en esto de la electrónica por curiosidad y para saber cómo estaban hechos los cacharros de HIFI que siempre me han gustado. Espero aprender mucho, aunque el tiempo libre que dispongo lo reparto entre varias aficiones.
Si en las primeras veces que participe en el foro meto la pata sean comprensivos y tengan paciencia.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Luis Castro (Sep 30, 2022)

Hola soy Luis ! Gracias por dejarme pertenecer a este grupo .Soy docente y busco aprendizajes nuevos y por supuesto brindo mi colaboracion y experiencia para que este grupo pueda seguir creciendo.Desde ya muchas gracias y bendiciones


----------



## paolayinis (Sep 30, 2022)

*H*ola amigos*,* que tal les ha *h*ido *?*


----------



## co7hv (Oct 1, 2022)

¡ Hola ! Saludos a todos y gracias por aceptarme. Mi nombre es Humberto y soy amante de la electrónica. Nos vemos.


----------



## javiergon11 (Oct 2, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Javier, desde hace ya un buen tiempo estoy interesado en la electrónica. Tengo conocimientos básicos y sigo aprendiendo es de mi interés aprender y conocer mas sobre el interesante mundo de la electronica.

Saludos a todos, bendiciones.


----------



## Repairman (Oct 2, 2022)

Saludos, me llamo Nico del Valle, vivo en Argentina y soy aficionado a la electrónica de toda la vida, comencé muy chiquito desarmando y probando cosas, ahora ya Profesionalmente desde hace 16 años, espero poder contribuir al foro y estrechar relaciones, es un gusto y hasta cualquier momento.


----------



## Chalo1974 (Oct 2, 2022)

Saludos
Soy Gonzalo Rios soy técnico eléctrico con experiencia en automatización de fabrica, trabajo para una empresa de acá de milagro, ecuador, la electricidad es mi pasión y la automatización mi vida, tengo casi 20 años de experiencia en la industria mis dos hijos también siguieron electricidad en el colegio me pongo a sus ordenes


----------



## Pablosal (Oct 2, 2022)

Buen día, Soy Pablo Salinas, tecnólogo en electrónica, Colombiano. Agradezco la oportunidad de poder participar en este foro. Me gradué pero por impases del destino no he podido ejercer. Me gusta la electrónica.


----------



## giseisha.famicom (Oct 2, 2022)

*B*uenas señores*, *aqu*í* un apasionado de la electrónica y la tecnología, la pena es q*ue* es solo pasión, no tengo estudios profundizados sobre el tema, pero tengo mucha maña soldando y haciendo reba*l*ling, me gusta reparar cosillas y me uno a la comunidad para ayudar en lo que pueda y ser ayudado. *S*aludos a todos


----------



## amps1 (Oct 2, 2022)

Buenas a todos.

Estoy acá para aprender de cada uno de ustedes.


----------



## samtun (Oct 3, 2022)

Buenos Dias! Mi nombre es Manuel y vivo en Galicia, tengo 35 años, estudio electrónica por hobbie y cada día me fascina más. Me alegra encontrar sitios con personas con la misma afición.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## r1f196 (Oct 3, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Rafael Hernández, soy ingeniero electrónico industrial recién graduado y me fascina el mundo de la electrónica y concretamente la robótica. Espero aprender de gente con más experiencia y si puedo, aportaré los conocimientos que vaya adquiriendo


----------



## detmoor (Oct 3, 2022)

Hola compañeros. 
Me llamó Jesús. Espero que entre todos solucionemos los problemillas que le va saliendo a los compañeros de la comunidad.


----------



## DPascacio (Oct 3, 2022)

Hola a todos. Tengo 44 años, soy de México y he trabajado en diversos proyectos de electrónica con aplicaciones principalmente para el sector energético. También he hecho algunos personales que espero poder compartir pronto en este espacio.


----------



## danimarmol (Oct 3, 2022)

Muy buenos dias... soy Dani... Vivo en Santurzi, Del pais vasco, España... Lo aclaro porque he visto que hay gente de todas las partes del mundo...
Me gusta todo lo que sea "investigar"... Los aparatos que me dejan de funcionar, antes de tirarlos, los desarmo, y veo como estan montados, (por si me sirve para la proxima averia...jejeje)


----------



## Dalkiel_Leiklad (Oct 4, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es Daniel Núñez, tengo 30 años, egresado hace 2 años y medio de ingeniería electrónica en México por el Instituto Tecnológico de Toluca. 

Me apasiona la electrónica y me encanta estar haciendo diseños y/o participando en proyectos electrónicos. Encontré este foro y vi que sus platicas están bien fundamentadas o al menos se nota de que saben, la mayoría, de lo que hablan. Espero poder compartir ideas y/o conocimientos.


----------



## borras (Oct 5, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Jose. Vivo en Castellon  (España) tengo 73 años y me he dedicado toda mi vida a la reparación de tv, ahora jubilado tengo tiempo para hacer mis experimentos. Con soldador, estaño , una placa me distraigo y soy feliz, toda mi vida la he dedicado a la electrónica, yo estaré encantado de ayudar y que alguien me ayude, ya que todos somos profesores y alumnos.


----------



## electroplim (Oct 5, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy Paco, de España, llevo muchos años queriendo aprender electrónica amateur y por fin se dan las condiciones... y para lo que pueda ayudar aquí estoy ¡Saludo a todo el personal y gracias por admitirme en los foros!


----------



## diegodlila (Oct 5, 2022)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Diego y soy de Arequipa Perú, estudio ing mecánica en la UNSA espero poder ayudarlos y compartir conocimiento


----------



## VesiK (Oct 5, 2022)

Hola*,* me llamo Adrián, soy de Madrid, informático, aunq*ue* la vida me ha llevado ha trabajar de electricista y ahora cerrajero del automóvil, pero siempre tocando la electrónica con soldador en mano.


----------



## Darta12 (Oct 5, 2022)

Hola todos, soy Dartañan, un entusiasma de la electrónica y espero poder compartir mis conocimientos , adquirir nuevos conocimientos y lograr junto a todos poder hacer esta comunidad lo más grande posible.


----------



## Francis1706 (Oct 6, 2022)

Hola soy Francisco, de Paraguay me dedico en electromedicina realicé curso electrónica por 2 años y especialización en San Pablo y Buenos Aires, gracias aceptarme en el grupo


----------



## silvi73 (Oct 6, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Silvio, español, 49 años y soy Técnico Electrónico Industrial. Desde que terminé los estudios he estado trabajando en Automatización industrial. Me encanta la Electrónica y espero poder contribuir en ayudar a quién lo necesite.

Un fuerte abrazo a todos !


----------



## pablogs22 (Oct 7, 2022)

*B*uenas a todos, acabo de registrarme al foro, soy argentino*,* 40 años t*é*cnico electromecanico y me gusta todo lo relacionado a electricidad, electr*ó*nica, audio, m*ú*sica, automatismo, etc. *T*ambi*é*n estudio profesorado de m*ú*sica.


----------



## speed-shot32 (Oct 7, 2022)

Me llamo crina tengo 32 años y soy creadora de contenido digital, llevo años en le mundo del espectáculo y espero poder compartir la poquita sabiduria adquirida hasta el momento con todo aquel que lo necesite , un saludo y forza al canut


----------



## jorgefreille (Oct 7, 2022)

*B*uenas muchachada linda ! *M*i nombre es Jorge William Freille,  tengo 35 años, estudio mi segunda carrera, es Ingeniería electrónica, mi primera carrera es Producción Industrial Automatizada, mi padre es electrónico  y quiero heredar su experiencia y conocimiento aunque él domina mucho la electrónica analógica y digital pero no lo que es microcontroladores y menos lo de Arduino, por eso es que me interesa intercambiar conocimientos,  si en algo puedo servirle con gusto, claro, eso sí, en mis tiempos libres ya que como  dije, estoy con mi segunda carrera terminando y ustedes saben como es eso.


----------



## seneca2001 (Oct 8, 2022)

*B*uenas tardes*, *soy el ing Carlos Juan Drake de *A*rgentina y estoy para aprender y/o enseñar si me lo piden*.*
Aunque jubilado y lejos de los claustros y de la factorias estoy activo reparando para los conocidos
Lo que se pone dificil es que se están restringiendo la publicacion de circuitos completos, pero peleándola algo se consigue.
Tenganme por presentado. Mil Gracias por recibirme.


----------



## dumas22 (Oct 9, 2022)

Buenas, mi nombre es Dumas tengo 38 años soy de Uruguay, actualmente soy docente de electrónica básica y de instalaciones eléctricas domiciliarias. llegue a este sitio en busca de librería para pcb wizar y bueno espero que me puedan ayudar y que les pueda ser de utilidad en algún tema en el cual tengan dudas. 

Fuerte abrazo y saludo a toda la comunidad de FOROS DE ELECTRÓNICA


----------



## djkivv (Oct 10, 2022)

Hola, soy Kike de España, quiero unirme para aprender cosas nuevas. Saludos a todos


----------



## Bytus (Oct 10, 2022)

Hola


----------



## Kokolotxo (Oct 11, 2022)

Hola , soy Alberto, buenas tardes a todos . Espero nos ayudemos mutuamente en cualquier problema. Un Saludo.


----------



## SoyEoval (Oct 11, 2022)

Cordial saludo! mi nombre es Edwing, soy desarrollador web y siempre me ha llamado la atención la electrónica, llevo leyendo varios días sobre temas de este bonito campo y de ese modo llegué a este foro; ahora seguiré poco a poco aprendiendo todo lo que pueda. Un abrazo!


----------



## gonzaloinch (Oct 12, 2022)

Hola. Gracias por aceptar mi perfil. Soy Electrónico, electromecánico. A las ordenes.


----------



## oscarraul (Oct 13, 2022)

Hola a todos: soy un apasionado de reparar lo irreparable, vivo en México, reparo equipo médico, en lo que pueda ayudar con todo gusto, soy mecanico y he hecho casi de todo, pero decentemente, espero me acepten y podamos charlar con el gusto que me dió ingresar a su comunidad, un fuerte abrazo desde México, si requieren algo que esté a mi alcance, con todo gusto estoy para ayudar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## mayde (Oct 14, 2022)

Yo soy May*,* le agr*a*de*z*co por darme la oportunidad de *p*ertenercer a su fo*r*o. Soy apasionada en este arte y estoy iniciando a tomar clases viendo q*ue* con el anillo de ustedes voy *a *aprender rápido*,* sal*udos,* abrazos Amigos*.*


----------



## hugogenioburgo (Oct 15, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> ...


Gracias


Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


No encuentro donde escribir mí presentación. Perdón . Perdido en la página XD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2022)

hugogenioburgo dijo:


> Gracias
> 
> No encuentro donde escribir mí presentación. Perdón . Perdido en la página XD



Bienvenido ! Aquí mismo !


----------



## Guadalupe Rosario (Oct 15, 2022)

Hola, buenos dias, soy Guadalupe Rosario Rodriguez, radico en Mexico, en la ciudad de Culiacán, Sinaloa, he sido un entusiasta de la electrónica desde que tenia 5 años, actualmente tengo 66, así que ya llevo rato, estudie técnico en electrónica y deje carrera trunca, pues me dedique a trabajar, ya estoy jubilado, de una empresa de telecomunicaciones de Mexico. Reciban un fraternal y respetuoso saludo.


----------



## ariel anon (Oct 15, 2022)

Hola gente*,* soy *A*riel, de *A*rgentina, *C.A.B.A.,* aficionado a la electr*ó*nica*.*


----------



## RSBRAZIL (Oct 15, 2022)

Hola a todos !
Soy Claudiomiro García, soy de Río de Janeiro, no soy brasileño, tengo 47 años, amo la electrónica, el audio, el video, los juegos, las computadoras, todo como pasatiempo, pero todo con mucho ¡dedicación!
Gracias a todos !

Olá a todos !
Sou Claudiomiro Garcia, sou carioca, não sou brasileiro, tenho 47 anos, adoro eletrônica, áudio, vídeo, games, computadores, tudo por hobby, mas tudo com muita dedicação!
Obrigado a todos !


----------



## Azteka_63 (Oct 15, 2022)

Hola a todos. Mi nombre es Jorge. Soy de nuevo ingreso al grupo. No soy un jovencito como veo que son la mayoría de los integrantes, pero igual, tengo muchas ganas de aprender y aportar lo que pueda. Un afectuoso saludo desde México para todos.


----------



## J3e6a9 (Oct 16, 2022)

Agradecido de estar en este foro.
Me llamo José Andrés 
Mi intención es aprender


----------



## romeroluchoe (Oct 16, 2022)

Saludo cordial desde Bogotá en Colombia, mi nombre es Luis. Llevo más de 40 años dedicado a la electrónica viendo su vertiginosa evolución y pues he podido tocar varias áreas de ella. Indudablemente, llegue aquí en búsqueda de información, y por supuesto, en el momento que pueda aportar algo a este grupo, se hará con mucho gusto.


----------



## sickel7854 (Oct 16, 2022)

Hola*,* buenas noches*,* mi nombre es Rodrigo y estoy ac*á* para que me ayuden y asi poder ayudarlos en los proyectos de electronica*,* saludos*.*


----------



## paquichoco (Oct 18, 2022)

Saludos a tod*O*s. Soy Paco y me animé a participar porque necesito ayuda para conectar bidireccionalmente una Samsung TV con un home cinema BOSE 321 series II


----------



## joshiepe (Oct 18, 2022)

Hola a todos!!! Espero aprender mucho por aqui!!! Estoy seguro de que sí


----------



## rogertye (Oct 19, 2022)

Hola !

Me llamo Roger, y soy desarrollador de .NET, pero juego bastante con Raspberry y algunos circuitillos muy básicos. Me acabo de comprar un osciloscopio sencillito de 120 Mhz teóricos que tiene buena pinta, a ver qué tal...


----------



## Tonyo (Oct 19, 2022)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Antonio, les doy las gracias por aceptarme, un saludo.


----------



## Tinote (Oct 19, 2022)

Hola a todos, gracias por aceptarme en este foro espero aprender y ayudar en lo que pueda.

Un saludo para todos


----------



## elsony77 (Oct 20, 2022)

Un saludo a todos soy Eduardo vivo en España estoy capacitación para reparar computadoras de automóviles.


----------



## Garos (Oct 20, 2022)

Hola qué tal mi Nick es. Garos , soy de la ciudad de México, emprendí en la electrónica ya hace 25 años , con una idea que tuve por qué desarrolle un proyecto con piezas de automóvil el cual fue muy robusto, y decidí hacerlo con componentes electrónicos y empese con libros de electrónica.

No estudie una carrera como tal pero la práctica y las revistas y los libros de electrónica fueron mis maestros..

El día de hoy manejo pics , avr, memorias, software de programación, diseño circuitos e interfases para computadoras ,

He emprendido diseñando productos para venta en el área automotris lo que me a dado gran satisfacción.

No dejen sus ideas en el olvido si empiezan un proyecto no lo dejen en el baúl de los recuerdos tiene que ser hasta el final pero que no se quede en el final den un poco más trabajen en su presentación , hasta la venta al público,

No sé rindan suerte les dejo una foto de un proyecto que me ha estado funcionando hasta el día de hoy

No tengo carrera técnica ni universitaria pero sigo estudiando

Mi proyecto que voy a desarrollar es una interfase con aplicación Android espero tenerla lista para este 2023 .

Si puedo compartir o apoyar en sus ideas estoy a sus órdenes espero poder servir en este grupo sin nada a cambio


----------



## jlgonz (Oct 20, 2022)

*H*ola a todos*,* mi nombre es José. *M*e gusta la electrónica, aunque no se mucho  pero me gusta investigar y además como complemento de mi trabajo con la refrigeración , que cada vez tiene elementos de electrónica. *S*aludos a todos*.*


----------



## rember (Oct 21, 2022)

Hola, soy Remberto Guachalla, tego 41 años, me encanta la electrónica y reparar cosas, gracias a este grupo seguiré aprediendo mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## richardppz (Oct 22, 2022)

Hola a todos los compañeros y compañeras, mi nombre es Richard Perez estudiante de Ingenieria Mecatronica , con muchas ganas de aprender y compartir con ustedes , gracias por todo


----------



## ggarciar (Oct 22, 2022)

Hola amigos, soy Guillermo García, vivo en Bogotá D.C., Colombia. Soy muy aficionado a la electrónica; espero poder servirles si puedo y aprender más de ustedes. Gracias de antemano por su colaboración.


----------



## aheine66 (Oct 23, 2022)

Hola soy de Bs As Argentina hace varios años que hago electronica. Me encanta el audio y la iluminacion. Buscando unos manuales de servicio llegue a este foro.
Un saludo para todos los colegas


----------



## MSDiego1969 (Oct 23, 2022)

Hola, muchas gracias, mi nombre es Diego


----------



## hesgo (Oct 23, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Hector, soy estudiante de Ingeniería electrónica.


----------



## Zetti (Oct 24, 2022)

Bom dia. Sou José Ruschel, conhecido Zétti. Sou do Brasil. Faço reparação de fontes nas horas vagas , venho participar deste foro, para trocar experiências. Saudo a todos hermanos.


----------



## jefelix (Oct 24, 2022)

Hola. Soy Julio Félix originario del estado mexicano de Sonora, frontera norte con E.E.U.U., ingeniero en electrónica actualmente trabajando como técnico en un centro de investigación en el área de modelación climática y de forma común hago programación con scripts en diferentes lenguajes. Previamente y, ahí mismo, trabajé en la Unidad de Instrumentación donde programé microcontroladores y diseñé circuitos básicos de instrumentación y control.
Saludos y un abrazo!


----------



## LuisGarcia396 (Oct 24, 2022)

HOLA!!!!!!
soy Luis Garcia, 26 años, mexicano.

Soy un fanático de la electrónica y la robótica, me gusta experimentar crear e inventar. Llegue a este muro por casualidad, empecé a leer un poco de la que hay aquí y se me hizo super interesante, espero que podamos compartir muchas cosas.

Un fuerte abrazo a todos.


----------



## Armdob (Oct 25, 2022)

Hola, soy Armando tengo 46 años soy ingeniero electricista y aficionado a la electrónica, regularmente estoy reparando equipos eléctricos y electrónico, también un poco de mecánica y refrigeración, lo que he visto del foro, lo he visto muy completo, espero participar y encontrar soluciones y compartir mis conocimientos.

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## BBanton (Oct 25, 2022)

Buenas, Aquí Antonio Fernández, 
Estudié electrónica, nunca me he dedicado profesionalmente, pero me apasiona y hago mis pinitos en reparaciones varias


----------



## Sando541 (Oct 25, 2022)

Gran día para todos, mi nombre es Giovanni Sandoval, de Barranquilla, Colombia, Tecnólogo en Electricidad y Electrónica. Ya me encontraba inscrito anteriormente con otra cuenta de correo, pero curiosamente hoy he observado que google me ha cerrado la misma. Anteriormente me identificaba como Gisandrz. Esperando como siempre seguir aprendiendo en este importantísimo foro.


----------



## Josedecopo (Oct 25, 2022)

Buenos días, mi nombre es José, tengo 58 años y reparo algunos equipos de electrónica propios y de algunos amigos. Tengo conocimientos básicos adquiridos en mi adolescencia y juventud. No estoy al tanto de los más avanzados desarrollos tecnológicos, aunque tengo conocimiento del uso de algunos programas de computación.
Espero poder encontrar ayuda, más que darla, debido a mi escaso conocimiento del tema.
Desde ya muchas gracias por dejarme participar de su comunidad.
Cordiales saludos.


----------



## manuelariascalderon (Oct 25, 2022)

Hola buenas tardes, mi nombre es Manuel Arias y soy un aprendiz de electrónica con buenos conocimientos de electrónica, me apasiona la electrónica y hago algunas reparaciones,, a veces lo más difícil de una reparación conseguir el Diagrama electronico del aparato a reparar. Estoy atento y espero me puedan ayudar así como yo a ustedes.


----------



## GerardoGabriel (Oct 25, 2022)

Hola, soy Gerardo de Argentina. Tengo 50 años. No soy Técnico de ninguna clase y no tengo mucho conocimiento de electrónica pero me gusta mucho reparar mis equipos. No siempre sale bién pero me dibierto mucho. Espero poder ayudar aunque lo mío sea mas bién poco profesional. Gracias por aceptarme. ABZ!


----------



## pedro castillo (Oct 26, 2022)

Muy buenas tardes. Mi Nombre es Pedro Castillo, soy de Venezuela, me afilio a esta pagina con la finalidad de aprender y resolver falla de decodificadores, a quien pueda interesar se le agradece, saludos.


----------



## CarlosFdez (Oct 26, 2022)

Hola a todos! Doy Carlos, tengo una formación profesional en electrónica pero al final tiré hacia la informática, por lo tanto, se me ha olvidado hasta mi apellido en temas electrónicos. Lo que sí soy es un adicto al bricolaje así que cada cierto tiempo me toca mirar por dentro algún aparato...y me gusta un montón. Soy de España, concretamente de Madrid, espero aprender mucho de vosotros y a ver si puedo aportar yo también alguna cosa.


----------



## padaar84 (Oct 27, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Pablo y estoy empezando a estudiar todo lo relacionado con la electrónica y un poco de programación en Arduino. De vez en cuando (cuando puedo) realizo algunos ensayos en Arduino. Soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina y siempre estoy tratando de aprender (aunque me cuesta un poco) electrónica y sus componentes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## lalos20 (Oct 28, 2022)

Saludos cordiales a toda la comunidad, muchas gracias por permitirme ingresar.


----------



## JoseHH (Oct 30, 2022)

Hola. Mi nombre es Jose, me uní a este foro para buscar información sobre cómo reparar mi amplificador.  Saludos a todos !


----------



## dave1910 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hola, muy buenas a tod*O*s, me uno a este foro para compartir y aprender todo lo relacionado con la electrónica.
Un saludo y un abrazo fuerte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## dave1910 (Oct 30, 2022)

Siento lo del lenguaje inclusivo, no había leído la norma. Gracias moderador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2022)

El tema es que nos visitan muchos "NO hispano parlantes" que deben usar un traductor, y resulta que los traductores *van muy mal* con el lenguaje inclusivo , los "Herrores" de escritura y las abreviaturas raras.


----------



## espectro-real (Oct 31, 2022)

Hola gente*,* soy *J*orge *S*alle, soy de *A*rgentina*,* *B*uenos *A*ires, vengo a aprender y a aportar lo poco que pueda, mis conocimientos son un poco de todo , siempre auto didacta y algunas cosas que aprendí de la facultad y otras de experiencia desarmando y reparando a ojo*.*
Saludos*.*


----------



## samibaceri (Oct 31, 2022)

*H*ola a todos*.*


----------



## cross198026 (Nov 1, 2022)

Buenas,  mi nombre es Sebastián soy de Argentina,  solo aficionado a la electrónica básica como hobie, lo cual viene de familia ya que mi abuelo fue el primer técnico en armar radios y televisores en Entre Ríos.


----------



## Jorginho 2000 (Nov 1, 2022)

Soy Jorge, brasileño, apasionado de la electrónica y de todo tipo de ciencias, incluidas las matemáticas.
Soy técnico en electrónica desde hace más de 30 años.
...Sin embargo, un eterno aprendiz.
Felicidades a los creadores de los Foros por esta iniciativa tan amena que es enseñar, aprender e intercambiar nuevas ideas.

Sou Jorge, brasileiro, apaixonado por eletrônica e todos os  tipos de ciências, inclusive matemática.  
Sou técnico em eletrônica há mais de 30 anos.
...Porém, um eterno aprendiz.
Parabéns aos criadores do Fóruns por essa iniciativa tão prazerosa que é ensinar, aprender e trocar novas ideias.


----------



## Carnor (Nov 2, 2022)

Hola, soy Carlos Sosa, me gusta mucho todo lo referido a electrónica. Agradesco que me incluyeran y les envio un fuerte abrazo a los miembros del grupo.


----------



## SrBrit0 (Nov 2, 2022)

Buenas tardes, 

Me llamo Francisco, y estoy estudiando Motosport. Tengo interes por el tema electronico y/o electrico.


----------



## Ashrambo (Nov 3, 2022)

Buenas, soy Alex me acabo de iniciar en esto de la electronica con mis 50 años, y acabo de ver este foro, a ver si poco a poco me enseñais, de momento tengo mas conocimiento de soldar que de electronica...poco a poco...


----------



## GabrielFlex7077 (Nov 3, 2022)

Hola Foro un gusto saludarles! Soy Gabriel, un apasionado como muchos de la electrónica. Trabajo diseñando y reparando tarjetas electrónicas. Espero contribuir en el foro, y seguir aprendiendo.


----------



## joaconde (Nov 3, 2022)

Sou o Conde estou ligado a electronica a muitos anos e espero que todos juntos sejamos um saudações a todo o grupo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2022)

joaconde dijo:


> Sou o Conde estou ligado a electronica a muitos anos e espero que todos juntos sejamos um saudações a todo o grupo.


Em espanhol, por favor.

*1. Normas generales de uso del Foro*

*1.3)* El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.


----------



## Daniel Hipolito (Nov 4, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Daniel, de Cuba, trabajo en reparacion de TV de Tubos TRC , gracias por incluirme en el grupo.


----------



## Guillito (Nov 5, 2022)

Hola me llamó Guillermo Alvarez soy cubano en realidad me especializo en cultura física y deporte pero me gusta la electrónica de forma autodidacta sobre todo la parte de amplificación en audio. Me encantaría poder aprender en el grupo y lo poco que se poder compartirlo. Saludos


----------



## Lucho Navarro (Nov 5, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Buen día, mi nombre es Lucho Navarro de Honda Tolima Colombia, soy aficionado a la electrónica desde hace mucho tiempo, pero no he podido avanzar por cuestión de tiempo. Tengo 55 años, no sé si es acá donde se hace la presentación.
Espero su valiosa colaboración, les agradezco de antemano.


----------



## -aCer- (Nov 6, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy -aCer- de España, vengo a aprender de electrónica y este foro me gustó mucho cuando lo vi mediante Google. Espero aportar mucho, un saludo!


----------



## Glogan (Nov 6, 2022)

Mi nombre es Gologan Mihai Adrian, tengo 41 años y me gusta la electrónica, reparo tv y otros equipos, pero me gusta construir proyectos de todo tipo y me gustaría intercambiar información con todos ustedes y me gustaría aprender de ustedes que sois lobos en saludos electronicos gracias


----------



## Samurayninjasecurity (Nov 6, 2022)

Hola a todos excelente día mi, nombre es Carlos de Ecuador  tengo 47 años .mi idea es ayudar a lo demás y bueno me gusta las reparaciones electrónicas luego estuve en la parte industrial casi 26 años y estuve 14 años como instrumentista industrial y maneje la parte eléctrica industrial y ahora estoy en la automatización y programación con plc y mi hobby es la seguridad electrónica .  encantado de poder compartir mis conocimientos y también de seguir aprendiendo de ustedes porque uno nunca termina de aprender.

dios los bendiga.
.


----------



## Maikel05 (Nov 6, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Miguel y siempre me han gustado los cables, jajaja, y cacharrear, espero aprender mucho y por supuesto poner mi pequeño granito de arena a disposición de todos, un saludo !


----------



## axles (Nov 6, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Jorge. Soy de Uruguay, estoy relacionado a la electrónica automotriz. Me enteré de este sitio buscando información sobre legalización del carprog.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## rgiorgi (Nov 6, 2022)

Buenas a todos, soy Rodrigo de Buenos Aires y será un gusto poder colaborar en lo que pueda.


----------



## Alfinger (Nov 7, 2022)

Hola a todos!
Me llamo Alfonso y soy aficionado a hacer inventillos de estar por casa, la pena es que me faltan conocimientos de electrónica e intento compensarlo con tiempo y voluntad.
He montado algunas cosillas; fotomatón, incubadora, amplificador a válvulas, arcade... etc.
Si puedo echaros un cable con algo, aquí estamos.
Saludos y una ronda para todos!


----------



## avalvulas (Nov 7, 2022)

*B*uenos dias*,* soy *A*ntonio *B*adano de *V*irreyes *S*an *F*do *B*s *A*as con 64 a cuestas*,* desde los 16 en electr*ó*nica, pas*é* por todos los cambios q*ue* se puedan imaginar y ahora tratando de actualizarme en el uso de las nuevas herramientas me compr*é,* el RT809h y ando buscando programas para leer las emmc de las distintas placas-buscando el mstar tools termin*é* aqui y desde ya si puedo ser util en algo ...aqu*í* estoy*.*


----------



## Alexandrino vaz (Nov 7, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Y espero poder compartir algunos de los conocimientos que he recopilado y podemos aprovechar el vasto conocimiento compartido por la comunidad.
Gracias

E espero poder compartilhar um pouco do conhecimento que reuni e podermos aproveitar um vasto conhecimento compartilhado pela comunidade
Obrigado


----------



## toniomero (Nov 8, 2022)

Hola... Soy Nuevo en este foro y como muchos entre por curiosidad y pars audar y recibir ayuda... Muchas gracias a todos desde Murcia


----------



## Chemau (Nov 8, 2022)

Buenas tardes- Soy José desde México y es un gustazo estar en un foro donde se encuentra personas con gran cantidad de ideas.  Saludos.


----------



## Osiris (Nov 8, 2022)

Buenas tardes, me llamo Osiris soy tecnico y vivo en 
Entre Rios, tenemos un local de informatica  y como a tantos otros me apasiona la electronica, como la informatica.
De casualidad cai en este foro y por lo que vi, me gusto ya que se dan la mano sin menospreciar y eso es bueno genera entusiasmo y compañerismo, para ir creciendo... epero poder ayudar o poder aportar algo, como asi tener la dicha de su ayuda.


----------



## Ayora (Nov 9, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy de México, soy ingeniero en electrónica, me apasiona el diseño y la reparación de equipos, si en algo puedo ayudar quedo a sus órdenes, saludos y gracias por aceptarme en el foro.


----------



## NELCAR (Nov 9, 2022)

Saludos a todos...🙂👋
Me llaman Nelber Vega y soy una persona adulta  con una profesión en el área de la informática (ya jubilado) ahora hago trabajos de manera independiente referente a mi profesión, pero últimamente he recibido equipos  que presentan algunas fallas (hadrware electrónico) y como no es mi campo, aunque tengo algunos conocimientos, siempre hay cosas que se escapan de mi conocimiento y debo recurrir a otros para resolver. Encontré este foro y creo servirá de mucho  a mi aprendizaje en el maravilloso mundo de la electrónica, de esta manera podre resolver esos problemas electrónicos de los cuales no se enfrentar, pero gracias a este foro espero que de ahora en adelante aprenderé con la ayuda de ustedes a diagnosticar y resolver dichos problemas. Gracias por existir, su ayuda sera de gran valor. Nunca dejen de aportar a la comunidad, esta se vera agradecida siempre... Suerte!


----------



## Tecnoven71 (Nov 10, 2022)

Buenas estimados, 

Antes que nada muchas gracias por la aceptacion en este magnifico foro. Me llamo Francisco Venegas Soy Ing. Electronico con 51 años de edad;  Venezolano y ya tengo muchos años de experiencia relacionados con la electricidad y electronica desde por aquellos finales de los 80´s. Tengo experiencia en Sistemas de Energía para Telecomunicaciones tambien he laborado como tecnico reparador mayormente de los aparatos de la familia y los vecinos. Espero enontrarnos por aca con frecuencia para apoyarnos mutuamente en lo que se pueda.

Gracias!!


----------



## gilpy (Nov 11, 2022)

Buenas tardes, a todos espero ser de ayuda en este foro


----------



## Fabian Gallego (Nov 12, 2022)

Buenas a todos. 
Mi nombre es Fabián, soy licenciado en Comunicación Social por la UNR y trabajo en postproducción de contenidos para televisión desde finales de los 90's.
Soy un entusiasta del audio y a medida que mis hijas crecen, y el tiempo vuelve a ser mío, retomo el interés por temas ajenos a mi experiencia pero que de manera amateur me gustaría transitar.
Un abrazo a la comunidad.


----------



## esbidrus (Nov 12, 2022)

Soy viejito pero todavía funciono (no tan rápido), tengo algunos desarrollos que podrían servir, luego los presentaré, son de microcontroladores de NXP antes Freescale antes Motorola, básicamente el MC9S08QG8/4, programo en ensamblador porque si no tengo que pagar, lo hago con el CodeWarrior 11, el proyecto que presentaré es un control automático de volumen que incluye un mando infrarrojo un display con IIC y un potenciómetro todo controlado por el MC9S08QG8, el control automático del volumen es un chip dedicado y el amplificador es un módulo de los chinos, saludos.🤗


----------



## pabish (Nov 12, 2022)

Saludos a todos desde Bogotá, Colombia! Soy Pablo Felipe. Me alegra poder formar parte de este gran foro!


----------



## mloo55 (Nov 12, 2022)

Gracias por permitirme pertenecer al grupo a fin de intercambiar experiencias, soy de Lima Peru.Un abrazo


----------



## jorgemariook (Nov 13, 2022)

Buenos dias, me llamo Jorge y vivo en Colombia, soy un chico que le interesa la electrónica y  me encontré este hermoso foro buscando una duda sobre un componente de mi lapto y vi unos temas del año 2008 y me entró nostalgia por todo el cuerpo y acá estoy espero formar parte de la comunidad.


----------



## c-lightspeed (Nov 13, 2022)

Buenas tardes, me llamo Javier y vivo en Sevilla,  aficionado a la electrónica entre otras ramas tecnológicas, aunque no le puedo dedicar todo el tiempo que quisiera. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## ishtaryasha (Nov 15, 2022)

¡Hola! Por fin me he decidido a unirme a un foro de electrónica para comenzar a ser un poquito menos ignorante en estos temas, ya que me gusta reparar consolas (entre otras cosas) y sería genial que llegara el día que no necesitase un tutorial para entender cómo funcionan las cosas, ¡Espero aprender mucho y en el futuro aportar!


----------



## dozergrf (Nov 15, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Christian, soy nuevo aqui, tengo 8 años trabajando en mantenimiento , reparaciones de equipos de computo asi como impresoras y smartphone, también cuento con algunos conocimientos en contabilidad, espero aportar algo de información para algunos y aprender junto a muchos de ustedes, ¡Que tengan un excelente dia, tarde o noche!!


----------



## javier@avancepesaje. (Nov 15, 2022)

Hola a todos, aquí estamos para aprender y quizás aportar algo


----------



## EDWIN RAMOS (Nov 15, 2022)

Mi nombre es Edwin Ramos , 48 años, Ecuador, me gusta mucho la electronica y mas específicamente la robótica. Estoy estudiando Ingeniería electronica y soy tecnico electromecánico (del secundario).

Creo que tengo una mente bastante creativa que trato de usar para mis cosas y para ayudar a quien lo necesite aquí.

Todavía soy bastante novato en ésto y trato de aprender todos los días por éste foro.

Saludos !


----------



## CAPTIANZION (Nov 16, 2022)

Hola, cómo están ? Mi nombre es Cesar. Saludos.


----------



## carlos32HN (Nov 17, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy Alberto desde Honduras, tengo 29 años soy técnico electrónico industrial, amante y apasionado del mundo de la electrónica y mecánica, me encanta armar proyectos de audio y la música, vengo de la era de los cassetes pase por los CDs y USB, ahora estamos en puro internet jaja, espero poder aprender mucho de ustedes y ustedes de mi. admiro mucho al creador de este foro por permitir que tanta gente se conecte para compartir información,  gracias un saludo.


----------



## hugmax (Nov 17, 2022)

Hola, desde España, reparamos principalmente moviles y ordenadores, buscando experiencia con los smart tv


----------



## Gonzalillo (Nov 17, 2022)

Hola a todos, tengo 64 años pero nunca es tarde para aprender. Celebro estar aquí, en compañía de sabios que disfrutan compartiendo su experiencia y que los no-tan-sabios seguro agradecemos infinito. Bien hallados y mil gracias anticipadas por vuestra paciencia conmigo.
Recibid un cordial saludo todos.


----------



## germansil (Nov 17, 2022)

Hola, a todos mi nombre es Germán, soy aficionado a la electrónica, soy de Riobamba - Ecuador


----------



## macapa1 (Nov 17, 2022)

Soy nuevo y doy las gracias porque con este foro se aprende y se puede intercambiar conocimientos con los demás. Un saludo


----------



## LUIS LOPEZ QUISPE (Nov 17, 2022)

Buenas noches, gracias por aceptarme, me llamo Luis Lopez Quispe, un cordial saludo desde Bolivia.


----------



## senoromega (Nov 18, 2022)

Hola a todos , mi nombre es German y soy Ecuatoriano y me gusta mucho la electrónica , espero tener algo que compartir, que lo haré con mucho gusto.


----------



## octav10 (Nov 18, 2022)

Hola, buen día soy Jesús Octavio y estoy a qui para tomar más experiencia en este tipo de habilidad, dado el caso me gusta la electrónica para uso personal para poder hacer reparaciones de mi hogar, saludos a todos y espero poder ayudar y que me ayuden muchas gracias.


----------



## vmetal (Nov 19, 2022)

Buenas, soy Víctor, y soy un apasionado de la electronica. Leo mucho esta web para mis proyectos Gracias!


----------



## geraperez (Nov 20, 2022)

Hola , Gerardo Pérez de México , técnico a sus órdenes (nomás sin abusar) je je.


----------



## jarryier (Nov 20, 2022)

Hola , me presento soy jarryier, soy fan de la electrónica aunque autodidacta y deseando aprender de los verdaderos maestros de esta ciencia.
Espero ser un buen colaborador aunque mis limitaciones de conocimientos será más bien para consultar y leer temas ya abiertos. Gracias por dejarme ser un miembro de esta comunidad


----------



## martinmagic (Nov 20, 2022)

*H*ola*,* mi nombre es *M*artin*,* soy mago y aficionado a la electrónica*, *la raz*ó*n de estar en el grupo es poder aportar en lo que pueda y poder despejar dudas*, *as*í* que con su permiso paso al foro a chusmear *.
S*aludos desde Bs As *A*rgentina*.*


----------



## JulioC86 (Nov 20, 2022)

Hola*,* soy nuevo, me llamo Julio, mucho gusto y gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Cachoperro (Nov 22, 2022)

Buenos días mi nombre es Manuel y me gusta mucho la electrónica aunque estoy muy verde en este tema. Vivo en Madrid (España). Gracias por admitirme en el foro.


----------



## Torty (Nov 22, 2022)

Hola a todos.
Mi nombre es Vladimir, soy de Venezuela, tengo 62 años, me estoy entusiasmando con esta bonita rama y buscando aprender.
Así que espero ayuda y paciencia, porque necesitaré de esta comunidad.
Saludos a todos


----------



## gempack (Nov 22, 2022)

Hola*,* soy *J*onathan *D*uarte de Bs As *A*rgentina y llegu*é* ac*á* con la inten*c*i*ó*n de aprender.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## gempack (Nov 22, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> ...


Muy agradecido por la bienvenida!!!


----------



## Braga69 (Nov 22, 2022)

Buenas, me llamo Brandon tengo 24 años, me encanta todo lo relacionado con la electrónica, tengo ya varios años reparando lo básico pero a la hora de cuestiones grandes como tv se me dificulta, ya que no se donde buscar los diagramas (schematics) es la primera vez que entro en un foro y quisiera llevarme bien con todos.


----------



## guille47 (Nov 23, 2022)

Hola. Soy Guillermo Ingeniero mecánico apasionado de siempre por la electronica. Tengo 75 años y sigo tan interesado como siempre.
Tratando de armar un tester que se me había desarmado la rueda llegué a este lugar donde encontré la solución y estoy muy agradecido por la ayuda que me han brindado con fotos y comentarios sobre este tema.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## vizcaino123 (Nov 23, 2022)

*B*uenas tardes a todos . *E*spero nos ayudemos mutuamente*,* saludos.


----------



## Noery (Nov 23, 2022)

Hpla Amigos me llamo Nelson Echeverria soy de Guatemala Centro America es un gusto ser parte de estwe grupo selecto.


----------



## Juan mera (Nov 23, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es Juan Mera, desde mis 14 años de edad he incursionado en el mundo del disc-jockey, fui estudiante de electronica basica, pero el ser disc-jockey se me hizo mas rentable cuando era joven y me dedique al mantenimiento de equipos para amplificacion, tengo ya 8 años que dejé de ser  disc-jockey y 14 años que manejo consolas para eventos artisticos quiero volver a las reparaciones electronicas y estoy dispuesto a compartir e intercambiar experiencias con todos ustedes, gracias


----------



## soyedu (Nov 23, 2022)

Buenas, Soy  Eduardo, técnico electromecanico e informatico, aficionado a la electrónica, siempre investigando y haceiendo proyectitos para hobby o para solucionarl algun problema, buscando termine en esta web y decidi participar, saludos y excelente dia para todos


----------



## Rombocupo (Nov 24, 2022)

Buenas tardes mi Nombre es Dino, soy Italiano viviendo a Mexico, tengo estudios de electrónica pero la vida me llevo a otras playas  
Tengo un bendito calentador que me esta dando problemas y me gustaria resolverlos


----------



## Higinito (Nov 24, 2022)

Soy Gustavo de Bolivia, gracias por agregarme al foro..


----------



## emateos (Nov 24, 2022)

Buenas noches, mi nombre es Eduardo, vivo en la region de Murcia, soy novato en este foro, me gusta la electrónica pero me falta mucho por aprender, ahora que me he jubilado tengo algo mas de tiempo para decicarme a este tema y al ser radioaficionado EA5GMC muchas veces te surgen dudas, por lo que es interesante estar en un grupo que si lo necesitas te puedan echar una mano, espero haya sido de vuestro agrado mi presentación, para cualquier cosa que necesite el grupo aqui estoy, un saludo a todos.


----------



## erley357 (Nov 25, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es Erley Estrada soy cubano y mi trabajo actual es en una empresa que presta servicios a la aviación civil en Cuba y  para ser más especifico soy especialista en hardware informático y seguidor de proyectos electronicos un saludo cordial


----------



## Fabiano22 (Nov 25, 2022)

Saludos Gente! Mi nombre es Fabián, soy de Argentina y un entusiasta aficionado a la electrónica que, de paso, a veces me deja unos pesos.
Gracias a todos por los valiosos aportes de sus posts.

Saludos!


----------



## capel1 (Nov 26, 2022)

Hola a Todos, un Placer.


----------



## jesus licea (Nov 26, 2022)

Hola a todos los integrantes de Foros de Electrónica, soy Jesus Licea apasionado de la electrónica, requiero adquirir mas experiencia en esta ciencia y encuentro en este foro riquezas que me pueden auxiliar y a la vez compartir mis fortalezas en esta área, radico en el estad de San Luis Potosi, Mexico


----------



## goyito_sain (Nov 27, 2022)

Muy buenas a todos. Soy Goyito, desde España, soy técnico de mantenimiento electrónico y he descubierto este foro hoy donde espero aprender y resolver mis dudas y ayudar en lo que pueda. Saludos


----------



## cesargomezp (Nov 27, 2022)

hola feliz tarde. mi nombre es cesar soy de venezuela, dedes los 9 años comence con mi amor por la electronica, hoy tengo 42 con dos carreras y sigo estudiando, me especializo en la reparacion de celulares y otrs equipos, actualmente estoy con un proyecto de una maquina de reballing y llegue por casualidad a este foro, espero poder aportar y colaborar para apoyanos entre todos


----------



## sietemachos (Nov 27, 2022)

*P*erd*ó*n que no me present*é,* me llamo *J*ose *M*anuel*,* soy un yonki audi*ó*filio y no tengo idea de electr*ó*nica , de altavoces fabricacion si, me meto en cada *lio*


----------



## jagongri (Nov 27, 2022)

Buenas  colegas,   que  bendición poder  estar en este  foro   y   poder  crecer en estos conocimientos  y  aportar  cuando   se pueda ,  muchas  gracias  por  toda la  ayuda  que  me puedan  brindar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## romulosimon (Nov 27, 2022)

Estimados:

Soy Rómulo Lizarraga

Tengo 73 años de edad. Soy Ing. Electricista; graduado en el año 1974.
Desde hace 15 años vengo trabajando en empresas del área automotriz; programando módulos y computadoras de vehículos. Para ello utilizo herramientas como el KTAG, UPA, TANGO, CARPROG, XPROG, etc.

Tengo la necesidad de construir, entre otras cosas, un simulador de señales CKP y CMP para usarlo en mi banco de pruebas.
Quiero construirlo lo más sencillo posible, pero que se aproxime bastante a la realidad (60-2 pulsos, p. ejemplo) y no un simple generador constínuo de pulsos, cosa que puedo hacer con un 555.

Sé que con Arduino se pueden hacer cosas muy interesantes, pero tal vez hay cosas más sencillas, tal vezx con contadores, por ejemplo. O tal vez usando el puerto de audio de una PC y software Labview.

MI especialidad no era la electrónica, sino las telecomunicaciones. No obstante, desde que salí en el año 2007 de la última empresa donde trabajé como ingeniero en telecomunicaciones, incursiono en el campo de las computadoras del campo automotriz.

Reciban un abrazo.

Rómulo.


----------



## Fabi1973 (Nov 28, 2022)

Hola a todo el foro ! Soy Fabi, un apasionado con todo lo relacionado a la electrónica. Si bien hace años que conozco y visito este foro, recién hoy y aprovechando la calma de unas breves vacaciones decidí registrarme. Espero seguir aprendiendo mucho y a partir de hoy también aportar.


----------



## sietemachos (Nov 28, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Jose Manuel , tengo 54 años , ni soy ingeniero ni electrónico  pero me picó el gusanillo del audifilo , empecé haciéndome mis altavoces  y cada vez mejores tanto como que compré repuesto de  Bowers & Wilkins 802d, me compré una bobinadora industrial, luego vino los amplificadores para montar placa , no tengo problemas , para transformadores si , etc , si  , y ya no quedan electrónicos  en mi región  , si no os parace mal  os preguntaré a vosotros.


----------



## jorge ferreira (Nov 28, 2022)

Buenas tardes a todos, no conocia este tema, o sea la presentacion, creo igual haberla hecho hace muchos años atras cuando me registre, luego por algun motivo ya no logre volver a entrar con el registro inicial y cree otro, la idea es la misma, no soy ningun experto en electronica, pero si es un tema apacionante y mas cuando un proyecto camina, es magico, por ejemplo con un transistor y un para de elementos mas, inyectar una señal y que a su salida oirla amplificada, de mas. Esto es lo que me ha llevado a querer participar de proyectos de electronica de este sitio mas el gran aporte de los monstruos de la electronica que casi todo lo hacen accesible y facil, casi todo dije, no solo he armado sino reparado con el gran libro de este foro. Han pasado años y me sigue gustando y sigo tratando de realizar proyectos los mas seguidos por mi, el audio. Espero seguir todo lo que pueda aunque ya no pueda avanzar mucho mas de donde estoy.....


----------



## csuarez (Nov 28, 2022)

Buenas noches,
Me llamo César Suarez y me dedico a la ingeniería de generación eléctrica, me estoy iniciando en el mundo de Arduino para ocupar un espacio de ocio personal y tengo algunos proyectos en mente. Espero que no me sea infructuosa la iniciativa, pues es un mundo que me apasiona y me gustaría poder compartir con todos aquellos logros que pueda alcanzar.
Gracias por recirme en esta familia.

un saludo.

C. Suárez


----------



## felixpolonia3461 (Nov 28, 2022)

Gracias por la elegante bienvenida. Soy Dominicano y me gusta la electronica aunque soy punchografo.


----------



## dormis (Nov 28, 2022)

Hola, buenas tardes, soy nuevo y espero llevarme bien en el grupo y aprender.


----------



## Tinotriqui (Nov 29, 2022)

Buenas soy Tino y de siempre he tenido un gusto por los cables y todo lo demás. Me lo paso pipa en una ferretería donde hay cosas así. Mi formación ha ido por otros caminos diferentes pero siempre quiero aprender y creo que este puede ser un lugar muy interesante. Gracias.


----------



## warwin43 (Nov 29, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Darwin,

Estudie electrónica e informática, me gusta mucho el diseño electrónico y sobre todo la automatización. siempre trato de seguir aprendiendo y enseñar al que quiere aprender, no soy un experto, pero si me apasiona mis carreras y estoy en contaste aprendizaje, me gusta la idea de estar en una comunidad donde se pueda intercambiar ideas para seguir en el crecimiento profesional e intelectual.

Saludos a todos


----------



## pachecopam (Nov 29, 2022)

Hola Soy Pablo soy técnico IT pero como no alcanza hago algunas cositas de electrónica , centrales y alarmas para ganarme la vida o al menos para que no sea tan difícil, espero poder aprender de sus comentarios y posteos y si puedo dar una mano obviamente se las daré, saludos a todos


----------



## Luis carr (Nov 29, 2022)

Gracias por aceptarme, saludos a todos.


----------



## roberto69 (Nov 29, 2022)

Hola a todos , soy Roberto Tripoloni , aficionado a la electrónica de toda la vida, estoy muy contento y espero disfrutarlo, gracias.


----------



## Ivansd02 (Nov 30, 2022)

Hola a todos soy Iván, tengo 20 años soy aficionado a la electrónica, lo que mas me interesa es reutilizar componentes de dispositivos antiguos, cada vez que desmonte algo lo iré publicando para poder aprender que hacer con los componentes, hoy he publicado sobre un sistema Hi-Fi, saludos a todos.


----------



## Ramiro Franco (Nov 30, 2022)

Buenas tardes , soy Ramiro Franco , Ingeniero electrónico, trabajo en mantenimiento hace mas de 20 años, me gustaría compartir experiencias en reparación , dar y recibir sugerencias , estoy a su servicio.


----------



## CubanoPrinters (Dic 1, 2022)

Hola.
Saludos dede Cuba, soy aficionado a la electronica y las reparaciones
Gracias a todos por permitirme ser parte de esta comunidad maravillosa


----------



## Beto3ro (Dic 1, 2022)

Mi nombre Gilberto Lara  mi rubro es reparación de equipos electrónicos de empresas
Soy de Centroamérica Honduras, San Pedro Sula. 
Agradecerles por permitirme  formar parte de su grupo
Saludos respetuosos a los que integran, moderan y administran, este 
gran foro.


----------



## marckhn (Dic 1, 2022)

Hola, soy Marco, no es que me apasione la electrónica pero me gusta hacer las cosas en mi casa y mi aparatos yo mismo y muchas veces toca ir aprendiendo de una cosa y otra.


----------



## probando (Dic 2, 2022)

Hola mi Nombre Es Amaurys soy de Republica Dominicana
en materia de electronica soy curioso estoy Probando sigo probando y dejare de probar cuando me muera.

y como dijo 
Dr. Zoidberg​Caí en este foro de pura casualidad,  San Google me trajo por aquí en una búsqueda fallida, y con un poco de curiosidad, me puse a leer algunos hilos que parecían interesantes. Como quería ver algunos esquemas y fotos, pues me tuve que registrar, cosa que normalmente no hago, pero esta vez me encontré con un grupo de gente muy buena que cruzaba sus conocimientos sin pedir nada a cambio (cosa rara hoy en día), así que me quedé por acá...y aquí estoy.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Mario Coya (Dic 3, 2022)

Mario R Collazo Martinez de Treinta Y Tres Uruguay ,toda mi vida he convivido y vivido con la electrónica,  siempre tratando de actualizarme (para mi indispensable) y estos foros y o grupos son muy buenos contribuyen mucho a la formación y al aporte de información tan necesaria a la hora de encarar una reparación,

Espero poder aportar algo; Bueno estoy al momento jubilado ..(pero no pasivo..),bien me he desempeñado casi toda mi vida en reparación y en telecomunicaciones CATV, docente de la escuela técnica, reparo principalmente equipos de audio, inversores y en electrónica lo que se de para reparar, (esta medio complicado), también algo de Robóticas (pie,Arduino), en fin, ah también música (mas bien aficionado, por ahí lo del audio) , bueno un gusto integrar, yo ya coseché un circuito que no conseguía de SKP, así que ya estoy en deuda.

Bueno, me fui medio largo, un gusto.. Mario


----------



## Txintxeta77 (Dic 3, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...



Hola, buenas, soy  ovata en temas de electrónica, espero aprender sobre esta maravillosa ciencia y tener agradables charlas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## Marin94 (Dic 3, 2022)

Yo soy Italo y no tengo dinero pero si algunas cosita recicladas


----------



## jomanu (Dic 5, 2022)

Buenos días a todos, yo soy de España y tengo pequeños conocimientos de electricidad. Espero que aceptéis en el foro y aunque no pueda aportar mucho seré respetuoso con todos , y decirlos que mi experiencia en foros es nula. Perdonar si no actuó como debiera. Gracias.


----------



## JuveWin (Dic 5, 2022)

Saludos cordiales a todos, mi nombre Juvenal, Venezolano Portugués, me dedico a la electrónica desde que estudié ésta bonita profesión, me apasiona la electrónica. Estoy por aquí para conocer a nuevos colegas y aprender más de este mundo tan evolutivo de la micro electrónica.


----------



## eritw (Dic 5, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Erit y es un placer estar en este foro. Soy empírico en la electrónica así que mis disculpas con antelación si hago algunas preguntas. Espero no se molesten, gracias.


----------



## JoanLluch (Dic 5, 2022)

Buenos días a todos. Soy un ingeniero industrial retirado que he pasado buena parte de mi vida entre autómatas programables y sistemas embebidos de control de procesos. Cuando era más joven también había trabajado en la implementación de compiladores para lenguajes de programación, y también tengo una gran afición por todo lo relacionado con el funcionamiento de los computadores a bajo nivel. (nada de phyton, jeje). Como ahora tengo algo mas de tiempo libre en general, me dedico a hacer proyectos caseros de electrónica, que a veces me plantean dudas. También espero poder contribuir para resolver las preguntas de personas que justo empiezan en este mundo. Saludos a todos


----------



## amarak (Dic 5, 2022)

Hola colegas!!
Soy Jordi de Barcelona (Spain) tengo 64 años y toda mi vida reparando TV , HI FI ...etc y ahora también Roombas , placas de inducción , microondas etc.
Empecé en los 70s estudiando Electrónica Basica y TV BN en una academia de Barcelona (Escuela Técnica de Radio y Televisión) Recuerdo que nos ponían fallas programadas en unos antiguos chasis abatibles Clarivox de lámparas , hice este curso y al volver de la Mili hice otro de TV Transistorizada en la misma academia. Al acabar los cursos con notas faborables la Academia se ponía en contacto con empresas del sector y te buscaban empleo.
Ha llovido mucho desde entonces , pero siempre me he ganado la vida con este oficio rompecabezas aunque debo decir que me apasionaba mucho más antes de la llegada de los LCD , ahora paso mas tiempo en el ordenador que reparando casi.
Y cuando viene al taller un 70" para cambiar leds lo paso muy mal , por el riesgo que supone de rotura , pero bueno aquí estamos.

Saludos a todos!!


----------



## chic9 (Dic 6, 2022)

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es juan francisco, soy español y tengo 30 años, me justaría ser miembro de esta comunidad ya que me gusta mucho la electrónica y me gustaría aprender con ustedes todo lo que se pueda.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## salvador turiano (Dic 6, 2022)

*H*ola*,* soy *S*alvador *T*uriano de la ciudad de *B*ahia *B*lanca*, A*rgentina*,* me dedico a la electr*ó*nica .


----------



## Radeon ReLive (Dic 6, 2022)

Hola a todos, ante todo un servidor. Me especializo en tema de GPUS y hardware gráfico.


----------



## gustavo.tattoos (Dic 6, 2022)

*H*ola*,* soy *G*utsva.tattoos de *C*hile .
*C*omenzando en este maravilloso mundo-arte*, *tratar*é* de adquirir todo el conocimiento que pueda*d* y entregar los m*í*os*, *un abrazo a todos y gracias por sus conocimientos*.*


----------



## Gonzmarrok (Dic 7, 2022)

Hola, a todos. Mi nombre es Gonzalo Nava y soy de México. Soy un apasionado de la física y la electrónica.  Es un honor pertenecer a este foro.
Saludos.


----------



## 0quesedo (Dic 7, 2022)

Cordial saludos. Mi nombre es Oscar Quesedo, tengo 54 años, soy colombiano, soy un apasionado de la electrónica.
Me gusta aprender para solucionar las situaciones que se presenten en mi familia y en mi comunidad. 
espero poder aportarles algo de mi conocimiento para asi poder contribuir al crecimiento de esta comunidad y a la vez espero aprender mucho de ustedes.


----------



## Bolos (Dic 7, 2022)

Me llamo *R*afael*, *soy de *S*antiago de *C*uba*,* me gusta reparar y aprender*, *espero con ustedes aprender mucho.


----------



## akordate (Dic 7, 2022)

Hola a todos, me vinculé al grupo para aportar y aprender nuevos conocimientos, me da mucho gusto pertenecer a un grupo donde tenemos los mismos intereses, un saludo a todos...!!!


----------



## josenv (Dic 7, 2022)

Muy buenas noches. Mi nombre es José Nicolás Valecillo E. Soy ciudadano venezolano, de profesión Técnico Electricista y egresado de la Escuela Técnica de Valencia (Vzla.) en el año 70. Amo mi profesión y, aún con mis 74's sigo en la búsqueda de nuevas fronteras técnicas. Espero aprender de Uds. y gracias por su recepción...jnvalecillos.


----------



## mrpascalt (Dic 8, 2022)

Buenas días, gracias por permitirme entrar a su grupo, soy electrónico por 30 años, radico en México y quedo a la órden para colaborar, gracias de nuevo.


----------



## kiryku (Dic 8, 2022)

Buenas tardes Yo soy Carlos, gracias por ser parte de este gran foro


----------



## william miguel (Dic 8, 2022)

Gracias por darme la entrada al foro, en muy bueno interactuar con amantes de la electrónica de todas partes del planeta. Un saludo y soy de CUBA


----------



## camastro (Dic 8, 2022)

Hola, gracias por aceptarme en esta gran comunidad. Intentaré ser lo más útil posible o estar callado para que no entren moscas. Saludos.


----------



## Status X (Dic 8, 2022)

Saludos Cordiales gente del Foro desde Cuba
Saludos Cacharreros de un Radioaficionado Cubano
Mi mejor entretenimiento en el tiempo libre es hacer Radio
y La electronica con Circuitos Funcionales para el Hogar.


----------



## CRISMASAN (Dic 8, 2022)

Hola amigos:
Soy Santiago Martín, técnico en electrónica de telecomunicaciones desde hace más de 30 años, aunque hoy en día trabajo como técnico de sistemas en una instalación deportiva de Sevilla.
He entrado en este foro buscando un esquema de televisión que he podido descargar, y lo que me alegra enormemente que haya sitios como este donde se pueda compartir y aprender cosas de nuestra profesión. Aprovecho para saludar y dar las gracias a todos los miembros del foro. Saludos¡¡


----------



## MDA2060 (Dic 8, 2022)

Me llamo Mauricio Antongiovanni, de Antongiovanni Amplificadores. Un gusto estar en esta página y siempre aprender un poco más.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 8, 2022)

Status X dijo:


> Saludos Cordiales gente del Foro desde Cuba
> Saludos Cacharreros de un Radioaficionado Cubano
> Mi mejor entretenimiento en el tiempo libre es hacer Radio
> y La electronica con Circuitos Funcionales para el Hogar.



!Hola caro Don Status X , jo tanbien soy un verdadero apacionado irreversible por asuntos Radiofrequentes !
Mi "sueño" es un dia puder jubilar y cacharrear con toneladas de charratas electronicas acumulada ya por 4 décadas.
Todo que es relacionado con Radio me encanta , desde lo microfono del posto emisor  hasta lo artoparlante del posto receptor que si queda donde estuvier en ese mundo enorme y todo mas  lo que es necesario para puder fucionar al ciento por ciento .
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!


----------



## CHEMA69 (Dic 8, 2022)

Hola a todos.
Gracias por aceptarme, me llamo Jose María, soy de Jerez de la Frontera (España) y hace 40 años que me gusta la electrónica, primero estudie para técnico y luego ingeniería. Y espero seguir aprendiendo con vosotros... 
Saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## djfd67 (Dic 8, 2022)

Hola, soy David Fernandez, tengo 55 años, vivo en Guane Cuba y soy aficionado a la electrónica y soy cacharrero.


----------



## josefijo2 (Dic 9, 2022)

Hola, me llamo José,  tengo 50 años, soy de Sevilla.
Soy novato aficionado a la electrónica, un saludo.


----------



## odontocal (Dic 9, 2022)

Buenos días.
Cordial saludo, mi nombre es Héctor Escallon, soy Colombiano de la ciudad de Bogotá, aficionado a la electrónica sobre todo a realizar proyectos referentes a sonido, desde hace mucho tiempo y por casualidad llegué a esta página y mi deseo es aprovecharla y también aportar lo que se.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## heltorresviancha@gma (Dic 9, 2022)

Buenas noches, Me presento. Soy Helvert Torres, de Boyacá Colombia. Soy técnico en Electricidad Industrial y he estudiado Electrónica de forma autónoma. Me interesan y desearía llevar a cabo proyectos de tipo industrial.


----------



## Blas Ernesto (Dic 10, 2022)

Hola Foro de Electrónica gracias por permitirme entrar en su Foro


----------



## ClaudioVosco (Dic 11, 2022)

Muy buenas. Un saludo desde Cartagena, España, de un informático/electrónico aficionado. Últimamente estaba enredado con el tema de las Raspberry en el trabajo, hasta que la falta de suministro las ha transformado de ordenador asequible a lujo asiático


----------



## rocketlinux (Dic 11, 2022)

Hola comunidad de Foros de Electrónica. Soy rocketlinux, soy profesional en esta materia desde hace varios años. Quiero participar e investigar más en este campo. Actualmente investigo material para un proyecto con SSR, quiero estudiarlos y diseñar uno propio para un proyecto personal. 

Saludos.


----------



## Bob Mas (Dic 11, 2022)

Hola amigos del foro*, *soy aficionado a la electrónica*,* realmente no soy un profesional pero deseo q*ue* con la ayuda de todos pueda aprender más para llegar a hacerlo*.*


----------



## Blas Ernesto (Dic 11, 2022)

Hola a todos*,* espero ser un integrante más como todos*,* creo que día a día aprendemos mas*.* Muchos me dicen el Doctor*,* mi nombre es Blas Ernesto*.*


----------



## Fundo89 (Dic 11, 2022)

Hola a todos*, * soy julio Vasques*,* espero est*é*n pasando un buen d*í*a entre cooperaci*ó*n y cooperaci*ó*n que es*e*  lo bueno que les cararteriza en la colaboraci*ó*n con los demas. Saludos cordiales*.*


----------



## BraveOtter (Dic 11, 2022)

Buenas a todos. Me presento. Estoy intentando aprender a diseñar circuitos y me registro para plantear alguna duda.


----------



## martiniano02 (Dic 11, 2022)

Buenas noches a todos los colegas, mi nombre es Martiniano, en primer lugar agradecer al Foros de electrónica por aceptarme ser miembro nuevo, les comento que soy técnico superior en electrónica industrial y hace treinta años que ejerzo la electrónica activamente, mi actividad es la siguiente, en la mañana presto servicio en la coordinación de equipamiento medico de mi provincia en la cual realizo tareas de mantenimiento de equipamiento de salud  y en la tarde me dedico a mi taller en la cual realizo tareas de ser vice de equipos electrónicos, pero mi pasión es el armado de amplificadores de audio o potencias y bueno en este mundo de la tecnología nos lleva a formar parte de este foro o los foros, que también es un medio de formación e investigación y compartir conocimiento que en la electrónica no tiene fin, un agradecimiento a todos y ojala sea provechoso compartir información. Saludos a todos


----------



## wittman (Dic 12, 2022)

Un saludo desde *C*uba*,* soy un entusiasta  a la electr*ó*nica y con el fin de conocer nuevos amigos afines al tema me uno al club. Aqu*í* me tienen para lo guste.


----------



## jgr360 (Dic 12, 2022)

Hola me llamo José y soy electr*ó*nico. Como electr*ó*nico he trabajado poco ya que siempre me he dedicado al  mantenimiento industrial, PLC, HMI, Scada, etc... Tambi*é*n estube trabajando durante unos años haciendo infograf*í*as 3D. Siempre me ha gustado aprender cosas nuevas, espero en este foro poder seguir aprendiendo.


----------



## roninkaila (Dic 12, 2022)

*B*uenas, soy nuevo en el foro ! *M*e llamo Ricardo y me gustan los proyectos de electr*ó*nica ! *T*engo poco conocimiento pero me las amaño !


----------



## arieltun1991 (Dic 12, 2022)

Hola y buenos dias, tardes o noches a todos*,* me llama la atenci*ó*n la electr*ó*nica y me gusta*,* he leido libros y he visto videos pero no he reparado nada*,* pero he comprado un cautin y un multimetro para empezar a practicar*,* espero me ayuden a aprender mas de la electr*ó*nica ☺️


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## Shikazi2000 (Dic 13, 2022)

Que tal me dicen Raz,soy un técnico que tiene bastante tiempo en esto de la electrónica y sobre todo en la parte de software.Constamtemente busco información para poder seguir creciendo en conocimiento y aplicar nuevas técnicas que muchas veces pasamos por desapercibidas y podemos aplicarlas en nuestros trabajos dejando un bonito resultado.Espero con ansias poder compartir y que compartir conocimiento sobre este tema en común que trae pasión,un Saludo desde Veracruz.


----------



## plextoriano (Dic 13, 2022)

Pues nada, después de 25 años que acabé mis estudios de electrónica y me dediqué a otra cosa, he vuelto a retomar el contacto con nuevos proyectos que tenía pendiente. Espero ponerme al día. Un saludo


----------



## Omar Brito (Dic 13, 2022)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Omar Brito y vivo en Cuba, soy apasionado a la electrónica y su inmenso mundo. Un abrazo cordial y Dios los bendiga.


----------



## yowfgbp (Dic 13, 2022)

Buenas Noches, mi nombre Fausto Barrios, tengo 55 años y 42 como Dj e Ing. de audio . Saludos y Bendiciones a todos.


----------



## nobodysix (Dic 14, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, un saludo


----------



## PHLIPO (Dic 14, 2022)

Buenas. Soy nuevo por aquí y aficionado a la electrónica, espero aprender y aportar lo que pueda. Saludos a todos.


----------



## DAM05 (Dic 16, 2022)

*B*uenas, soy *D*arío, tengo 29, tengo pasatiempo sobre electr*ó*nica, soy de *P*araguay pero vivo en *A*rgentina


----------



## Joe vidal (Dic 16, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es Joel Vidal de Cuba, soy ingeniero en telecomunicaciones y tengo mi negocio de reparacion de celulares "Qbacell" desde el año 2004, así que dudas en mi campo pueden localizarme a través de este foro y con gusto comparto mis experiencias en el campo, un saludo a todos y gracias por ser bienvenido


----------



## Wimpy64 (Dic 17, 2022)

Buenas. Soy Julio Aimi Videla , Buenos aires, tengo 58 años, casi 40 años de técnico. A sus órdenes colegas.


----------



## koqui (Dic 18, 2022)

*S*aludos desde *C*uba, soy *H*ector *H*uesca*,* tengo 58 años y soy aficionado a la electr*ó*nica.
*G*racias por permitirme compartir con ustedes y tener la oportunidad de aprender con su ayuda. *G*racias*.*


----------



## Rayito (Dic 19, 2022)

Buen día a todos los miembros de este foro, siempre me ha gustado mucho la electrónica y en verdad agradezco que se me haya permitido ingresar a este foro ya que siempre es bueno estar actualizado y conocer cómo es que muchos colegas resuelven en equipo los problemas que a diario se les presentan en el banco de trabajo, reciban un cordial saludo de mi parte.


----------



## Gilbert G (Dic 19, 2022)

Hola*,* mi nombe es Gilberto Garcia*,* soy t*é*cnico en electr*ó*nica*,* me gusta compartir y recibir conocimiento, siempre se sigue aprendiendo, saludos.


----------



## Hugohf (Dic 19, 2022)

Hola a todos*,* espero poder leerlos y en algún caso participar*,* si puedo*,* aportar algo*.*


----------



## Portillo (Dic 19, 2022)

Hola, me llamo Miguel Portillo y soy tecnico oficial de M&R Print para España, osea, si os puedo ayudar con algo en el mundo de la serigrafia......, ya sea con tecnicas de impresión o problemas con las máquinas.


----------



## picha105 (Dic 19, 2022)

Buenas tardes*, *gracias por aceptarme, vivo en *A*rgentina y un gusto . poder compartir informacion útil*.*


----------



## Miguelp7 (Dic 20, 2022)

Hola! Mi nombre es Miguel, soy técnico electrónico pero hace mucho que no ejerzo. 
Los desafíos de reparar cosas, entendiendo su funcionamiento, me apasiona. Sobre todo tema de amplificadores y altavoces.
He fabricado algunos altavoces autoamplificados clase D y la verdad, suenan bastante bien.
Nos vemos por aquí!
Un abrazo.


----------



## gomerito (Dic 20, 2022)

Gracias por aceptarme.  
Mi nombre es Ramón y soy de las Islas Canarias. Mi hobby es la electrónica y espero ayudar en lo que pueda. Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## Racoco (Dic 20, 2022)

Saludos a todos los de ésta bella comunidad.
Realmente no sé bien que debo de decir aquí ya que no tengo mucho tiempo para leer los escritos anteriores de los colegas.
Bueno realmente soy informático, me gusta mucho la electrónica desde hace mucho tiempo, es por eso que trato de aprender todo lo que pueda. La electrónica es realmente mi entretenimiento en la casa.
Espero aprender de las ideas de todos los aquí presente.
Salud para todos y Dios los bendiga a todos


----------



## Nares (Dic 20, 2022)

Hola, soy Arturo, de Granada. Soy programador y cuando me da por algo, me da, y ahora me ha dado por la electrónica para intentar hacer unos inventos para mi casa.
Tengo alguna base pero algo olvidada, así que mucha paciencia conmigo 😅
Un saludo!


----------



## luisgon (Dic 20, 2022)

jorger dijo:


> Hola.
> Mi nombre es Jorge Manzano,tengo 16 años y curso en 4º de ESO.Soy un gran aficionado en esto de la electrónica,mi especialidad,todo lo que tenga que ver con transformadores,osciladores y motores brushless   .Aunque todavía no se mucho,cada día se aprende algo.Este foro en sus días me fué de gran ayuda (y todavia lo es)   .
> Desde pequeño siempre me ha gustado todo aparato que se pudiera mover por si solo .
> 
> ...



Hola, soy técnico, estoy empezando, me gusta mucho.


----------



## marlonjose (Dic 20, 2022)

Hola mi nombre es Marlon, y hace tiempo estudie un poco de electrónica pero al poco tiempo tuve que dedicarme a otra profesión, pero me apasiona el sonido y estoy tratando de volver a trabajar un poco a la rama aunque ya haya pasado mucho tiempo.


----------



## neo1258 (Dic 21, 2022)

Buenas....he venido a aprender, y cacharrerar. Un saludo para todos.


----------



## jesus651 (Dic 21, 2022)

Buenas noches/tardes/días, me llamo Jesús Rincón y tengo 12 años y me encanta la electrónica de todo tipo, me gusta cualquier cosa que se relacione con la electrónica.
Entré y me registré a este foro para resolver mis dudas y también aprender.


----------



## vladoc (Dic 23, 2022)

Mi nombre es Vladimir Cabarrouy y lo que más me gusta es la televisión.


----------



## Troke (Dic 23, 2022)

Hola a todos, soy Troke desde Málaga, apasionado de la electrónica.


----------



## Salgari (Dic 24, 2022)

Hola. Soy Salgari. Y vengo a este foro para ir aprendiendo cosillas de electronica con vuestra ayuda y luego poder ayudar. Un saludo


----------



## Anapoliotakis (Dic 24, 2022)

Γεια σας από την Ελλάδα
Είμαι χομπίστας ηλεκτρονικών οικοδόμων από τα 12 μου και είμαι ακόμα 65.
Δεν ξέρω ισπανικά αλλά ελπίζω να αντέξω τη μετάφραση Η μητέρα του γαμπρού μου είναι Ισπανίδα.
Βρήκα ενδιαφέρον εδώ, οπότε εγγράφηκα
Hola desde Grecia.
He sido un aficionado a las construcciones electrónicas desde que tenía 12 años y todavía tengo 65.
No sé español pero espero poder manejarme con la traducción. La madre de mi yerno es española.
Encontré interés aquí, así que me registré.


----------



## Atlas2023 (Dic 24, 2022)

Hola soy Mayling, venezolana y consegui este foro porque quiero informacion sobre Iot, Lora, Ttn; ya que quisiera usar en casa estos equipos o artefactos que se controlan desde el celular.

Saludos para todos!


----------



## za-pro audio (Dic 25, 2022)

i'am za pro audio from indonesia


----------



## Alnafod (Dic 25, 2022)

Saludos, soy Alfredo Flores, 39 años Ingeniero en Electrónica y Técnico en Electrónica Naval, llevo 20 años ejerciendo la carrera y aún encuentro cosas fascinantes, técnicas de reparación novedosas y muchos retos por delante.

Desde que me inicié en la carrera he realizado diversos trabajos de instalación, mantenimiento preventivo y correctivo.

Creo que lo más difícil es aceptar cuando un equipo ya no tiene lucha, por lo que realicé trabajos de remanufactura y fabricación de PCB, aunque a veces, sobretodo cuando los microprocesadores se comunican entre ellos... Y no hay información, no queda nada más que rendirse y aceptar la derrota.


----------



## Anapoliotakis (Dic 25, 2022)

buenas noches desde grecia
Por favor, corrija lo que escribí antes.
No soy un fabricante profesional de productos electrónicos.
soy aficionado a la electronica

perdon por la traduccion no se español


----------



## Rafa 2356 (Dic 25, 2022)

Buenas tardes, soy Rafa de Veracruz México, me interesa la programación, quiero aprender, gracias.


----------



## cadapa22 (Dic 26, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es David , soy estudiante de electromecánica y me atrapó la electrónica , me gustaría aprender mas aquí con uds en este foro tan interesante , gracias por permitir mi participación.


----------



## Ridik (Dic 26, 2022)

Mi nombre es Jorje, soy de España y me gustan muchos los temas relacionados con la tecnologia y DIY aqui he encontrado algunos temas interesantes con gente que sabia de lo que hablaba asi que he decidido registrarme, espero poder conocer gente con mis gustos con la que hablar y compartir cosas. Un saludo a todos !!


----------



## Felix corzo (Dic 26, 2022)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He creado este tema con el fin de dejar un solo espacio para las presentaciones.
> 
> Empiezo yo.
> 
> ...


Muy buen espacio para compartir y aprender .gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## Serrano777 (Dic 26, 2022)

Hola buenas noches, feliz navidad, mi nombre es José Serrano soy de Venezuela, ingeniero en comunicaciones y electrónica y he querido ingresar a este grupo para aprender de uds, compartir experiencias e intercambiar documentos relacionados al mismo, gracias a  los administradores y a uds por  aceptarme.


----------



## Greko (Dic 26, 2022)

Saludos colegas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*



*.*​


----------



## Solsito75 (Dic 27, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> ...



Hola a todos!!!.. Soy estudiante de electrónica, estoy en mi primer año y esto es completamente nuevo para mi.... Saludos


----------



## @Freddy (Dic 27, 2022)

Tengan muy buenas tardes*, *mi nombre es Freddy José Gomez Villarroel, soy técnico en reparación de electrodomesticos, resido en la Ciudad de Cabimas*,* región de la Costa Oriental del Lago de Maracaibo en el Estado Zulia de Venezuela*.*


----------



## pwerling (Dic 27, 2022)

Hola a todos. Saludos desde Chile, me llamo Pedro Werlinger y mi hobby es arreglar cosas viejas, sobre todos radios antiguas a tubos. Vivo actualmente en Santiago de  Chile.


----------



## norbertonbc (Dic 27, 2022)

Hola colegas , me dedico a la electronica desde hace 55 años , y todos los dias aprendo algo . Soy fabricante de equipos transmisores para emisoras de AM , FM y televisión , hasta 10 kW , me uní al grupo para experimentar con otros microcontroladores , hace unos 10 años que uso pics , pero me interesan los freescale , he fabricado varias ecus tipo megasquirt , y quisiera desarrollarlas un poco, en lo que pueda ayudar , lo hare sin problemas , esto es un ida y vuelta .


----------



## gilbertodamascenoalm (Dic 27, 2022)

Buenas noches a todos, mi nombre es Gilberto y soy un enamorado de la electrónica, aunque solo la tengo como hobbie, a pesar de tener pocos conocimientos me dedico a pequeños montajes, muchos de ellos enfocados al audio y la radioafición, aun que no he tomado la Licencia de radioaficionado, me dedico únicamente a la escucha de radio y la práctica de la radio ciudadana en 27 MHz, con el indicativo PX3P6662 como registro. Agradezco poder participar en este foro donde me interesa compartir lo poco que sé y aprender de los que más entienden.

Boa noite a todos. meu nome é Gilberto e sou apaixonado pela eletrônica, embora a tenho apenas como hobby, apesar de ter pouco conhecimento , me dedico a pequenas montagens muitas delas voltadas para o áudio e o radioamadorismo, mesmo não tendo tirado a licença de radioamador, dedico-me apenas a radioescuta e a pratica do radio cidadão em 27 MHZ, tendo como registro o indicativo de PX3P6662. Agradeço poder estar participando desse fórum onde tenho interesse em compartilhar o pouco que sei e aprender com quem mais entende.


----------



## amauri1215 (Dic 28, 2022)

Hola, mi nombre es Amauri y soy de Brasil, estoy estudiando electrónica y estoy entrando en el mundo de los microcontroladores, creo que aquí estaré aprendiendo mucho y también transmitiendo al personal lo poco que sé. , gracias de antemano por aceptarme, gracias a todos.


----------



## daniel2466 (Dic 28, 2022)

Hola Soy Daniel les escribo desde Argentina y soy técnico en laboratorios fotográficos (kodak, noritsu, etc).
Y entusiasta en reparar mis propios equipos.
aprovecho a dejarles un gran saludo a todos.


----------



## Sergio Rafael (Dic 28, 2022)

Hola, soy nuevo en el grupo, espero compartir con ustedes y poder aprender también, no se navegar muy bien aqui, pero gracias por recibirme.


----------



## DIEMETAL666 (Dic 28, 2022)

Buenas noches a todos ! Gamer de consolas y amante de pcs. Vengo a aportar con conociminetos y aprender.

Gracias.


----------



## sergiog (Dic 29, 2022)

Hola Buenas tardes, soy Sergio , vivo en Buenos Aires, Argentina, y espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda
Saludos y Muy buen 2023
Sergio


----------



## audiomasterproaudio@ (Dic 29, 2022)

*H*ola*,* me llamo *A*melio *P*acheco*, C*ancun *Q*uintana Roo *Mé*xico. Soy ing. de electr*ó*nica hace mas de 40 años*.* Me gusta*n* los foros porqu*e* ah*í* se puede expresar toda idea *y* necesidad de proyecto y servicio. *L*legu*é* a este foro pensando que podemos compratir informaci*ó*n t*é*cnica. *T*engo un centro de servicio en el cuale podr*í*a necesitar alguna informaci*ó*n e intercambiar igual algun dato importante para alg*ú*n servicio. *M*e pongo a sus *ó*rdenes para compartir alguna experiencia t*é*cnica. *E*nv*í*o un saludo cordial a todos los que participan en este foro*.*


----------



## kalin63 (Dic 29, 2022)

Hola a todos, me llamo Carlos y vivo en un pueblecito de Badajoz en España.  Tengo 59 años, soy agricultor y tengo bastante maquinaria, casi toda con mucha edad, por lo que suelo tener bastantes averías que intento arreglar yo mismo. Soy un apasionado de las motos clásicas, actualmente tengo 8 y las restauro yo mismo, ya que me encanta la mecánica. Igual me pasa con los electrodomésticos de casa, los que se averían le abro las tripas y los intento reparar.


----------



## geminis844 (Dic 30, 2022)

Hola, gusto estar en este foro, ya en 10 minutos he encontrado solucion a 11 problemas ... mi nombre es Alejandro, soy de la plata, buenos aires, Argentina. 
Saludos desde estos pagos.!!!


----------



## GLHouse (Dic 30, 2022)

Hla a todos, soy Javier Gómez, tengo 46 años. Soy técnico Electrónico, aunque he trabajado durante 21 años como electromecánico de maquinaria de construcción (Caterpillar), llevo 4 años trabajando en un laboratorio de Electrónica en una empresa de autobuses. Mis hobbies son la electrónica, domótica, informática, tocar la guitarra, etc.......
Espero aprender mucho en este foro y si tengo solución sobre algún problema, ayudaré.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Nova7o (Dic 30, 2022)

Hola a todos,
Soy Lester Martínez, Nicaragüense, amante de la música, entusiasta en el mundo de electrónica y audio pro.

Ingreso a este foro para aportar y aprender en lo que se pueda. De antemano gracias a todos.

Saludos,


----------



## Microfaradio (Dic 30, 2022)

Buenas noches,soy  Carlos
No se como va esto...
No se donde esta ese foro ni como se lee ni si me leen ni nada de nada
En fin...buenas noches a quien me la o a mi mismo.


----------



## AlvaritoC (Dic 30, 2022)

Hola Soy Álvaro de 38 años.
Soy español y cada vez más entusiasta de la electrónica.
Llevo algunos años aprendiendo electrónica de manera autodidacta. Buscando info he llegado a este foro y me a parecido muy interesante.
Así que con vuestro permiso, me uno a esta comunidad. Espero ser útil y aprender compartiendo.
Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2022)

*.*

*¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*

*Y feliz 2023 !!



.*​


----------



## Randys (Dic 31, 2022)

Hola buen día, Soy Randys Martínez, ingeniero electrónico, me gustaría aportar ideas y nutrirme de nuevos conocimientos ya que reconozco que no lo sé todo, un placer estar aquí. Saludos.


----------



## JuAnFrA (Ene 1, 2023)

Hola, aquí llega uno más al foro con el nuevo año, aficionado al cacharreo desde niño y radioaficionado ahora en QRT.
Saludos.


----------



## mdonato (Ene 1, 2023)

Hola,. buenas noches, soy Marrongelli Donato, escribo desde Italia, vivo en la localidad de Francavilla al mare, soy reparador de tv y varios tipos de placas electrónicas…………, apasionado por la electrónica, me gustaría aportar ideas y alimentarme de nuevos conocimientos, ya que reconozco que no lo sé todo, salí de la escuela de tubos en 1975-6, vine a reemplazar a los pequeños BGA.

Es un placer estar aquí.

Saludos Donato.

Ciao Buonasera , sono Marrongelli Donato scrivo dall’Italia vivo nella località di Francavilla al Mare sono un riparatore tv e schede elettroniche di vario tipo …………, con la passione dell’ elettronica, vorrei contribuire con idee e nutrirmi di nuove conoscenze poiché riconosco di non sapere tutto, sono uscito dalla scuola con le valvole nel lontano 1975-6 , sono arrivato a sostituire piccoli BGA.

E’ un piacere essere qui.
Saluti Donato


----------



## yanaisy43 (Ene 2, 2023)

Saludos, gente linda del foro.


----------



## ejimpa (Ene 2, 2023)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *.*
> 
> *¡ Bienvenidos los nuevos Participantes !*
> 
> ...


Buenas desde Badajoz si os puedo ayudar por aquí me decis


----------



## manuelrarce (Ene 2, 2023)

*M*i nombre es Manuel Antonio *R*ivera *,* soy del *S*alvador y encantado de estar en este foro*,* bendiciones a todos y feliz año 2023*.*
Y  que este año sea un año lleno de oportunidades para todos*.*


----------



## MARU97 (Ene 3, 2023)

Mi nombre es Maru Ramirez, y aunque no soy una conocedora básica de electrónica tengo muchas ganas de aprender, de tener conocimientos y estar preparada para cualquier situación en casa o bien, con mis familiares.

Navegando en internet en busca de una solución a mi supuesta Smartv me encontré con este foro, y agradezco a todos ustedes por ser parte de esto ya que no dudo aprender de todos, gracias y un saludo desde Chiapas.


----------



## choneros (Ene 3, 2023)

Hola a todos mi nombre es *A*lex *S*olorzano y soy de *E*cuador, estudiante en electr*ó*nica*,* saludos a todos y espero el mutuo cambio de conocimientos.


----------



## tecnomark (Ene 3, 2023)

Buenas noches amigos colegas, me dedico a la microelectrónica, cualquier cosa en lo que pueda ayudar a la órden, también manejó software en equipos celulares. A la órden, espero poder aportar y brindar ayuda en todo momento.


----------



## Yasserhh (Ene 4, 2023)

Soy aficionado a la electrónica , espero poder aprender y compartir conocimientos. Gracias


----------



## kakote (Ene 4, 2023)

Buenas a todos,
Aficionado al cachareo, me presento a vosotros, espero poder aportar y también aprender de vosotros.
Saludos.


----------



## kiryku (Jueves a las 11:07 AM)

Buenos días a todos:
Los saludo desde México, mi nombre es Carlos alias kiryku felicito a sr. Cuenca creador de este fascinante foro


----------



## Kaim7 (Viernes a las 2:12 PM)

Hola, me llamo Adri, me gusta esto, no tengo ni idea de nada, solo hice un rgh en un videojuego una vez pero todo lo demas lo veo muy dificil y muy chico


----------



## ing. hector (Viernes a las 3:29 PM)

*S*oy  ingeniero en electr*ó*nica e intrumentista, y me gusta seguir apre*n*di*e*ndo*,* gracias*,* saludos a toda la comunidad y les deseo feliz año nuevo.


----------



## Kimvatar (Viernes a las 9:17 PM)

Mi nombre es Mauro Flores soy un apasionado por la electrónica, y más por sus aplicaciones en beneficio de todos. Me considero muy curioso, y emprendedor.
Me gusta este  espacio donde las personas que nos dedicamos a la electrónica compartiéramos ideas, experiencia y conocimiento. Ese lugar virtual se convirtió en esta comunidad, y si que me he entretengo y aprendo en ella.

Gracias por aceptarme en esta comunidad, hay muchas cosas por aprender y compartír


----------



## manu cabello (Viernes a las 9:59 PM)

*H*ola*,* soy *M*anu *C*abello y soy t*é*cnico de sonido y me interesa mucho este mundillo y no parar de aprender*,* saludos*.*


----------



## Wilfort (Sábado a las 2:07 PM)

Hola*,* buenas tardes*,* soy *W*ilfort, y me agrada formar parte de esta comunidad electrónica, donde todos podamos compartir información técnica, y ayudarnos a resolver cualquier problema.


----------



## dufaudaniel (Sábado a las 3:02 PM)

Buenas*,* mí nombre es Daniel*,* soy de Mendoza Argentina*,* me gusta ver pequeños proyectos y realizarlos. Tengo conocimientos básicos pero me gusta apr*e*nder*.*


----------



## Ari63 (Sábado a las 5:11 PM)

Hola buenas tatdes 
Mi nombre es Ariel Eliazar Garcia 
Para servirle
La elctronoca para mi es una herramienta de trabajo, que día a día aprendo más de ella , aparte que me deja muchas satisfacciones y recursos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sábado a las 5:36 PM)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos participantes ! ! ! *​


----------



## sandroblan (Domingo a las 11:10 AM)

Hola*,* buenos días*,* gracias por permitirme entrar a este foro.


----------



## ocb12345 (Domingo a las 11:30 AM)

*H*ola*,* me llamo Manuel y soy de España, soy aficionado a la inform*á*tica, electricidad y electr*ó*nica*,* soy autodidacta as*í* que no tengo unos conocimientos muy amplios pero espero seguir aprendiendo y ayudar en lo posible. *G*racias por aceptarme en este foro*.*


----------



## Hnunez (Lunes a las 5:12 AM)

Hola, soy Hernán Nunez, soy electricista y también he incursionado a la electrónica, me apasiona la tecnología y sus aplicaciones. Gracias por aceptarme en el grupo


----------



## elfoxmen (Lunes a las 6:40 AM)

*S*oy nuevo por aqu*í.
S*oy espe*c*ialista en  od*ó*metros  y veloc*í*metros automot*r*iz*,*  tambi*é*n *h*ago proyectos electr*o*nico*S, *internet de las cosas manejo  C++ de *A*rduino y Micropython


----------



## standbyelectronica (Lunes a las 6:45 AM)

Saludos, me llamo Omar, llevo unos años dedicados a la informatica, electricidad y electronica y espero poder ayudar en todo lo que pueda dentro de mis conocimientos.


----------



## Germandokk (Lunes a las 7:39 AM)

Buenos días. Me presento valorando enormemente toda información. Muy agradecido por la posibilidad que nos brindan. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Angel Azuaje (Lunes a las 9:34 AM)

Hola a todos los integrantes de esta comunidad.                                                                                                                                                                   Mi nombre es: Angel Azuaje y soy de ciudad guayana, edo bolivar venezuela, tengo 53 años, electricista industrial de profesion y siempre me a gustado la electronica desde joven y en casa me gusta resolver los imprevisto de fallas electronicas de mis equipos, lo cual tambien tengo por hobby la musica de los cuales son de mucha importancia aprender a reparar los amplificadores de sonido y llegue a ustedes para pedir su apoyo y ayuda para resolver los problemas mas comunes de estos equipos. Les agradesco de todo corazon su valiosa ayuda, Muchas gracias de antemano por permitirme unirme a este forum.


----------



## Gerlin (Lunes a las 2:53 PM)

Buen día amigos, se les saluda desde Venezuela tierra de gracia, espero compartir con ustedes lo poco que sé sobre electrónica y recibir de ustedes sus conocimientos, gracias.


----------



## Ottohen (Ayer a las 5:45 AM)

Saludos colegas, espero aprender mucho con uds., y aportar lo poco que se, no he encontrado el lugar para presentarme, solo aquí, no sé si es lo correcto. Soy cubano y al parecer hay muchos latinoamericanos en el foro, en definitiva hispano parlantes. Me agrada mucho estar con muchos jóvenes que tienen mucha energía, seguro se me pega mucho de ustedes. Muchas gracias por acogerme.


----------



## torren88 (Ayer a las 6:26 AM)

Hola


----------



## victorMercakdo (Ayer a las 10:29 AM)

Hola a todos y gracias por aceptarme, mi nombre es Víctor y estoy terminando Ing. electrónica. Quiero aprender en esta área de la electrónica.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ayer a las 11:43 AM)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Sean bienvenidos todos los nuevos participantes ! ! ! *​


----------



## JJ2812 (Ayer a las 12:11 PM)

Gracias grupo soy de Venezuela y quiero dar gracias por aceptar en esté grupo, compartir ideas, proyectos e información de electrónica, reparación ..


----------



## richard122 (Ayer a las 12:42 PM)

Holaaaa


----------



## Ernestain (Ayer a las 9:20 PM)

Buen día para todos,
Mi nombre es Ernesto Perez, soy de Barranquilla Colombia, soy aficionado a la electrónica, agradezco haberme acogido en este foro, espero compartamos nuestros conocimientos.
Gracias


----------



## juanguariuco (Ayer a las 9:28 PM)

me llamo juan guaricuco ,me alegra pertenecer a esta gran familia ,me gusta y apasiona la electronica,y mi medio de sustento de todos los dias por lo poco que se ,me sieto afortunado ,se que en estos menesteres uno no se la sae toda ,siempre se aprende algo nuevo,saludo a todos y Dios Siempre nos ilumine la sabiduria.,.esero y me ayuden en los proximos casos,.,gracias.,.,.


----------



## flashmop (Hoy a las 5:26 AM)

Buenos días, mi nombre es Pablo y vivo en canarias, rozo los 40 y se podría decir que soy curioso por naturaleza. No conocía este foro pero a raíz de un problema que he tenido recientemente me lo recomendaron por la cantidad de gente aficionada a la electrónica y aquí dispuesto a aprender e informarme. Un saludo!


----------



## Manueljimris (Hoy a las 11:09 AM)

Hola soy Manuel Jimenez, estudié electrónica y estoy algo desfasado con algunas cosas que tengo entre manos. Interesante y útil foro para ponerte algo al día. Saludos.


----------

